# Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (bis)



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

_Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?_​

Là ménant le thread qui débutait _presque_ par ces mots commençait vraiment à me manquer...  

_Et comme son auteur n'a pas l'air d'être là eh bien je prends l'initiative, hop.
Et puis d'abord moi ma couleur violette c'est naturel _


----------



## LiliTh (7 Janvier 2005)

Ooooh t'as changé ton avatar... il est un peu agressif kan meme pour ma part je trouve...


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh t'as changé ton avatar... il est un peu agressif kan meme pour ma part je trouve...


 Et il manque de casquette, aussi !  :love:


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh t'as changé ton avatar... il est un peu agressif kan meme pour ma part je trouve...


 Il lui manque encore un truc, le souffle de la boule de feu !!!!!


----------



## Cillian (8 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Ooooh t'as changé ton avatar... il est un peu agressif kan meme pour ma part je trouve...



Et pouquoi pas un clin d'½il, c'est convivial les clins d'yeux.


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et il manque de casquette, aussi !  :love:


 C'est corrigé ! :love: Et il a l'air plus gentil comme ça.


----------



## appleman (8 Janvier 2005)

un p'tit air vicieux quand meme..


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Bah non il a pas l'air agressif du tout!!   Il renifle par terre...   
 :hein: Heu mais ça a de l'odorat un dragon??    :mouais: Tu suis qu'elle piste Spyro??  :mouais: 

Bon je tirerais tout ça au clair plus tard... La ménant je vais faire dodo  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

je viens de me lever, et j'ai faim :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non il a pas l'air agressif du tout!!   Il renifle par terre...
> :hein: Heu mais ça a de l'odorat un dragon??    :mouais: Tu suis qu'elle piste Spyro??  :mouais:



il doit cherche palmer


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Agressif ? mouarf


----------



## Caster (8 Janvier 2005)

en attendant, je vais aller travailler un peu ...

I'll be back


----------



## LeSqual (8 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant.... je suis content d'être là....   

Merci Spyro!  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

encore 40 minutes avant de manger :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi je viens tout juste de petit déjeuner...  Un bon reste de galette des rois :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Janvier 2005)

moi je vais pas tarder à aller me laver...


----------



## LeSqual (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 40 minutes avant de manger :love:



Tu manges pas quand tu veux?     

T'es réglé pire qu'un suisse toi.....


----------



## LiliTh (8 Janvier 2005)

Après un bon gros dodo... Un chti dej et une p'tite douche...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

*BONJOUR ! ! * 


C'est p'tit dej pour moi ! !


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Janvier 2005)

je me prépare à penser à ce que je vais bien pouvoir prendre à l'apéro.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

encore 6 heures a attendre avant de prendre mon TGV


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Bon ok z'êtes sur MacGé a fortiori mais où?
> C'est quoi vos taches de fond?
> Vous allez faire quoi juste ensuite?_​
> 
> ...



Méfie toi, Lémmy va certainement pousser Rezba à te faire un procès pour plagiat.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

a nos amis de la police


----------



## Silvia (8 Janvier 2005)

Là, je vais jouer à "Holiday Express" un jeux style tétris reçu avec le compte .mac


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais jouer à "Holiday Express" un jeux style tétris reçu avec le compte .mac



  Testé la semaine dernière...  Y aussi un jeu style "Qui veut gagner des millions"...


----------



## Silvia (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Testé la semaine dernière...  Y aussi un jeu style "Qui veut gagner des millions"...



Oui, il est sympa aussi.

J'adore tous ces petits jeux.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

vds plein de petits jeux sympa


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vds plein de petits jeux sympa



Prépare tes valises plutôt...   N'oublie pas tes cahiers.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prépare tes valises plutôt...



 un sac a dos et un powerbook suffisent


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de finir le parrain


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je suis levé depuis 1/2 heure à tout casser...  :rateau: 

Et à cause de vous j'ai fait des trous dans ma kaskette !!


----------



## LiliTh (8 Janvier 2005)

T'ain je trouve plus mon éponge pour faire ma vaisselle !


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges pas quand tu veux?
> 
> T'es réglé pire qu'un suisse toi.....


Ah çà, non 
C'est moman qui fait la cuisine 
T'imagine un mackie faisant la cuisine  :mouais:  :rateau: 
Mouai, on peut réver


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un sac a dos et un powerbook suffisent




Ton Doudou...pour dormir...  
Un change si tu tombes à l'eau...  
Un gros pull et un bonnet... 
Des baskets... pour courir après les filles...    
Un quatre heures...  

Et ta bonne humeur...  :style:

Moi je file faire le plein pour notre Micro-Aes Avignonaise...  
Et on t'attend à la Gare ce soir avec la fanfare...      

So long MAckie... :love:


----------



## LiliTh (8 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> T'ain je trouve plus mon éponge pour faire ma vaisselle !



Fiiiooooou C'est bon je l'ai retrouvé


----------



## Franswa (8 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Fiiiooooou C'est bon je l'ai retrouvé


 elle était où ???


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ton Doudou...pour dormir...



1m60 mini, brune-blonde-rousse, ... un doudou de grand garçon en faite :love:




			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> So long MAckie... :love:



TGV dans 2 heure et 10 minutes


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 1m60 mini, brune-blonde-rousse, ... un doudou de grand garçon en faite :love:




T'aimes pas les chatains???


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas les chatains???



sisi :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

Là je viens de finir mes dernieres heures de conduites !! Me voici sur les routes     


:modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Franswa (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de finir mes dernieres heures de conduites !! Me voici sur les routes
> 
> 
> :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:


  félicitations congatulations !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de finir mes dernieres heures de conduites !! Me voici sur les routes
> 
> 
> :modo: :modo: :modo: :modo:



et mon je passe le permit moto ... d'ici peu :love:


----------



## LiliTh (8 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> elle était où ???



sur le rebord de l'evier...   :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> félicitations congatulations !!!



merci 




			
				macinsie a dit:
			
		

> et mon je passe le permit moto ... d'ici peu



Et le permis modo tu l'as au moins  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Putain, moi aussi j'aimerais bien passer mon permis MODO, comment ça chierait dans les ventilo...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, moi aussi j'aimerais bien passer mon permis MODO, comment ça chierait dans les ventilo...



ca abreserais trop sec je pense  :hein:


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

Là, je me casse la tête pour monter des meubles en massif (j'aurais préféré ceux de chez IKEA!!!   :sick:  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

arffff !!!!! emrci spyro d'avoir ouvert ceci      


moi je rentre d'un interminable shopping de suisse
je suis fatigué , mes pieds reclament des massages   

pour les mauvaise langues : j'ai presque rien acheté
c'est l'homme qqui est content !!!    


bonne soirée a tous et un superbe w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

GNA GNA GNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ça faisait longtemps hein ma coquine !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> GNA GNA GNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ça faisait longtemps hein ma coquine !





est que c'est bien notre sonny ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

bah, c'est bien la premiere fois que tu ne me zip pas


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

ça te manque hein gourmande...


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arffff !!!!! merci spyro d'avoir ouvert ceci


Ah mais c'est un peu pour toi que je l'ai fait tu sais    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais c'est un peu pour toi que je l'ai fait tu sais    :love:  :love:




je sais , je sais , mais chut
pas envie que une fée noire m'arrache tous mes cheveux     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça te manque hein gourmande...



plus que jamais   
je suis au regime !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Moi il m'arrive d'être noir...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plus que jamais
> je suis au regime !!!



Ben tombe le futal, j'ai d'la kekette pour 12...  

Krystof si tu m'entends, merci pour cette si belle expression que j'utilise souvent (en mentant parfois...)


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Je parlais biensur du célèbre "j'ai d'la bite pour 12 ce soir" qui a fait la réputation de krystof...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben tombe le futal, j'ai d'la kekette pour 12...




bah ....comment dire ...... :rose: 

je prefere la qualité a la quantité !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Sans moi alors.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

je suis a Avignon


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Et alors minou ??

C'est pas génial avignon...mieux vaut aller dans les alentours, Fontaine de Vaucluse, Gordes, Apt, etc...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

ché moi,danss le trou du c** du monde, en vacances... J+2.... o secouuuuuuur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

... J'me la donne ; j'me la donne... Ouais... grave.


----------



## Caster (8 Janvier 2005)

je regarde la TV, évoute de la ZIC sous Itune, surfe sur internet, chat sur Ichat et écris dans les Forums de Macgé ..... bref rien d'extraordinaire .... la routine


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

J'te foutrais tout ça en maison de correction moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'te foutrais tout ça en maison de correction moi...



Hmmmm?... Avec des surveillantes hypermammaires, en cuissardes et très sévères?   :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Oui, et des knouts...


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2005)

Là je teste ma carte AirPort :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Là tu me déranges grossièrement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et des knouts...



Rhôôôô pinaise! Le bonheur, mais en mieux :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là tu me déranges grossièrement.


 Narf© Suffit de demander pour que j'aille en rajouter :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Tu n'as pas eu ta fessée toi non plus ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas eu ta fessée toi non plus ?



??? Qui? Moi, ou la fausse blonde


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

C'est modern thing la fausse blonde ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Comment tu le sais ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2005)

Tssss, tssss  :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Voilà qui est fort interessant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est modern thing la fausse blonde ?



Ben... Vu que j'ai le caillou rutilant...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien ça du flood ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Parce que j'ai encore du mal avec le verbiage macgéen...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça du flood ?



Du floude?   C'est sexuellement transmissible?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Tout à fait, tiens regarde...

ZIP...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, tiens regarde...
> 
> ZIP...



Je vous en prie, monsieur sonny... Soyez très doux ; c'est la première fois    
Aïe! ca pique, le tergal...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Comment tu sais que j'ai un futal en tergal ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais que j'ai un futal en tergal ?



Quand on est nostalgique de platini et des R 12...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

la je lis et je me fends la gueule devant le flood des deux zouaves  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Ah voilà, belle déduction, le tergal, c'est toute mon enfance, avec les cafés décaféinés, le catalogue de la blanche porte etc...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> la je lis et je me fends la gueule devant le flood des deux zouaves  :rateau:



Si tu mattes mon compteur, tu comprends pourquoi !!!



L'instant est historique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà, belle déduction, le tergal, c'est toute mon enfance, avec les cafés décaféinés, le catalogue de la blanche porte etc...



... Et les DANINOS, prétendument cancérigènes... Miam :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mattes mon compteur, tu comprends pourquoi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> L'instant est historique !




OMG SONNYBOY 5000 MESSAGES


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> OMG SONNYBOY 5000 MESSAGES



Ah ; le chacal moisi! J'ai rien vu venir...


----------



## Nexka (8 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais , je sais , mais chut
> pas envie que une fée noire m'arrache tous mes cheveux     :love:



Nan toi tu risques rien, c'est Spyro qui va se faire engueuler    :hein:  :mouais: Je partage pas moi!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2005)

Spirou il va se faire quoi ???

Non mais ça va pas non ?


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je teste ma carte AirPort :love:



merci qui ? :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci qui ? :love:



Euh... Merci Steve   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Merci Steve   :rateau:



Pascal !!!!! Pitchoune est en manque !!!!


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

moi je flood pour passer le milier de post...


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

plus que deux...


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

plus qu'un.....


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> moi je flood pour passer le milier de post...


Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

c'est cool....  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


bin oui ! j'ai enfin les etoiles bleus... c'est plus jouli...


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

spyro comment tu fais pour changer ta qualité.... ce serait cool d'avoir un autre titre que membre d'élite....


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> spyro comment tu fais pour changer ta qualité.... ce serait cool d'avoir un autre titre que membre d'élite....


Pas besoin de changer, ma qualité est toujours au top   
Bref, je suis un excellent produit 

Mais en fait la réponse est là.


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

bon que fait t'ont ?


----------



## mxmac (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de changer, ma qualité est toujours au top
> Bref, je suis un excellent produit
> 
> Mais en fait la réponse est là.



je m'en doutais...


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2005)

on va décoller :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va décoller :love:



à tout de suite


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

là je me réveille pitit à pitit...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

moi je viens de poser mes pieds sur la balance:

j'ai perdus 2 kg !!!!    

opppp encore un effort et j'auras pas besoin de changer mon garderobe !!!   






en attendant j'ai FAIM   :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

c'est bien met l'autre pied maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

arfffff, pourtant j'ai pas oublié le "*S*" du pluriel


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Janvier 2005)

garderobe c'est pas féminin comme mot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

maintenant, je dis:

 bonjour ​


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pascal !!!!! Pitchoune est en manque !!!!



JE GèRE... je gère.....  

Et toi... tu gère?!?    :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> JE GèRE... je gère.....


Oui mais dans quel état gères tu ?


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans quel état gères tu ?



Si c pas Sonny.....c l'autre qui s'y met....   

Je suis au troisième rayon depuis la gauche au fond.... et toi?


----------



## Pitchoune (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Si c pas Sonny.....c l'autre qui s'y met....
> 
> Je suis au troisième rayon depuis la gauche au fond.... et toi?



En parlant d'étagère... on va justement monter un meuble avec LeSqual! Et il est tout en verre (le meuble, pas LeSqual... :rateau: )... alors j'espère qu'on va rien casser :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Si c pas Sonny.....c l'autre qui s'y met....
> 
> Je suis au troisième rayon depuis la gauche au fond.... et toi?





quel rayon esactement  ?        :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'étagère... on va justement monter un meuble avec LeSqual! Et il est tout en verre (le meuble, pas LeSqual... :rateau: )... alors j'espère qu'on va rien casser :casse:









bonne chance    :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'étagère... on va justement monter un meuble avec LeSqual! Et il est tout en verre (le meuble, pas LeSqual... :rateau: )... alors j'espère qu'on va rien casser :casse:




vous avez encore devalisé ikea ?  

c'est graçe aux soldes ou a un gain au loto ?   

mais dites moi , vous avez un appart immense dis donc, 
vous passsez votre temp a monter des meubles !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais dites moi , vous avez un appart immense dis donc,
> vous passsez votre temp a monter des meubles !!!



nan: faut bien changer ceux qui sont cassés    :casse:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous avez encore devalisé ikea ?
> 
> c'est graçe aux soldes ou a un gain au loto ?
> 
> ...



c chez toptip cette fois..... (IKEA a eut la vie sauve!)   

@Lemmy: on fera attention!  :rateau: 

@Robertav: le troisième je te dis....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> c chez toptip cette fois..... (IKEA a eut la vie sauve!)
> 
> @Lemmy: on fera attention!  :rateau:
> 
> @Robertav: le troisième je te dis....




je connais toptip mais vraiment a part des plaids j'ai jamais rien trouvé la bas 
qui me plaise.....d'un coup je ni vais plus   

oki 3eme rayon mais de quelle espece ?      :love:


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdus 2 kg !!!!


Oups :affraid: 
Direction les PAs, rubrique Objets Trouvés


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais toptip mais vraiment a part des plaids j'ai jamais rien trouvé la bas
> qui me plaise.....d'un coup je ni vais plus
> 
> oki 3eme rayon mais de quelle espece ?      :love:



Nous c'est la deuxième fois que on y va (après une longue pause depuis la première fois).... car ya vraiment rien du tout... mais avec cette armoire... y se sont rattrapé....  


espèce toi même!!!    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Nous c'est la deuxième fois que on y va (après une longue pause depuis la première fois).... car ya vraiment rien du tout... mais avec cette armoire... y se sont rattrapé....
> 
> 
> espèce toi même!!!    :mouais:  :hein:


Qu'est ce que tu fous là, vas bosser 

_nb : il manque un porte manteau dans l'entrée _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Nous c'est la deuxième fois que on y va (après une longue pause depuis la première fois).... car ya vraiment rien du tout... mais avec cette armoire... y se sont rattrapé....
> 
> 
> espèce toi même!!!    :mouais:  :hein:




bon bon, on va recapituler  , 
moi un peu fatigué (prete a une grosse sieste    )....

alors , c'est un armoire et pas une table  ?  


de quelle espece je suis ? :rose: parce que moi j'ai pas
encore reussi a comprendre parfaiment dans quel rayon je me trouve !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2005)

café time


----------



## pixelemon (9 Janvier 2005)

je m'allume un stick de chimique et je vais attaquer l'ultime partie de mon site pour que tout soit en ligne next week... courage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

on vas pas me laisse dormir 
je vais bientot commencer une passionnant partie de "uno "


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

je devrais bosser mais j'ai envie de pioncer :sleep:


----------



## LiliTh (9 Janvier 2005)

Rhooo j'ai pas envie de bosser ma geologie structural ni ma physique...


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu fous là, vas bosser
> 
> _nb : il manque un porte manteau dans l'entrée _



 

Comment tu sais que ya toujours pas de porte manteaux??? de toute façon... on a assez de débiles mentaux qui passent chaque semaine... sans que on aie besoin de les garder accocher à l'entrée...   

@ Robertav:  C'est une étagère en verre (avec éclairage) pour mettre des verres à bières et quelques uns de mes plus beau minéreaux de ma colletion.... (avec miroir au fond)

@ LiliTh: I :love: les minéraux!!!   

:sleep: 

Et hop... un café!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo j'ai pas envie de bosser ma geologie structural


b'soin d'aide ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

je suis une grande peste , ou une petite e chipie, a vous de voir   
mais je les ai ecouré les partecipants a "uno"    

battus a plates coutures !!!!!!


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2005)

Pour mon premier post dans cette version 2, je vous dis juste que je range mes bureaux (le réel et le virtuel).
Souhaitez-moi bon courage car c'est vraiment le bordel ! (et virtuellement, mon dossier "Bordel" déborde...).


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon premier post dans cette version 2, je vous dis juste que je range mes bureaux (le réel et le virtuel).
> Souhaitez-moi bon courage car c'est vraiment le bordel ! (et virtuellement, mon dossier "Bordel" déborde...).


 
 T'appelles ça le bordel. Viens chez moi je te donnerai du travail.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon premier post dans cette version 2, je vous dis juste que je range mes bureaux (le réel et le virtuel).
> Souhaitez-moi bon courage car c'est vraiment le bordel ! (et virtuellement, mon dossier "Bordel" déborde...).



tu viens faire un tour chez moi aussi ?


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens faire un tour chez moi aussi ?


 
  Whaaaouuuuuuu  !!!!!! Tout ces post-it sur le mur!!!!!!!
  Mais dites-moi, dans Mac OS X 10.3.7, y'a pas une application qui s'appel "aide mémoire" par hazard??
  L'utiliser serait vachement plus utile,non?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Whaaaouuuuuuu  !!!!!! Tout ces post-it sur le mur!!!!!!!
> Mais dites-moi, dans Mac OS X 10.3.7, y'a pas une application qui s'appel "aide mémoire" par hazard??
> L'utiliser serait vachement plus utile,non?!




et encore , par moment je rentre tout dans son gms

remarque bien,  coté bleu c'est chez l'homme et lui il est anti pomme  


de toute façon , chez moi il en a partout , la preuve !!


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et encore , par moment je rentre tout dans son gms
> 
> remarque bien,  coté bleu c'est chez l'homme et lui il est anti pomme


 
   J'ai vu ca. Un big écran noir, une grosse boite noire, une pile de CD, un bordel énorme ...... c'est un PCtiste  .
   J'espère au moins qui n'utilise pas windaube car sinon vive l'embrouille!!!!! 

   Note 1 : Chez moi, je fais cohabiter le DELL de mon frangin avec mon Alu. J'adore "l'embeter" via VNC 
 Note 2 : Très chouette le principe d'art-déco au post-it, ca me donne une idée pour décorer mon studio


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

Par rapport au thread, là, j'vais aller faire mon sac. La fac m'appelle ......


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ca. Un big écran noir, une grosse boite noire, une pile de CD, un bordel énorme ...... c'est un PCtiste  .




exact !!!!    et le reste de la famille aussi , 3 pc contre 1 mac en travail
et l'autre qui somnole dans le chambre   


sinon, moi j'ai arreté de parler mac a l'homme
il m'as promis que si je sort encore un mot sur mac
il nous envoye illico par la fenetre    :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

ça al'air d'être un garçon ouvert, il doit s'éclater avec toi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça al'air d'être un garçon ouvert, il doit s'éclater avec toi...




du moment que je dis rien sur ses pc et ses montages video pas de prob   

ah si, si , je dois aussi lui ficher la paix pendant qu'il fais de la musique  

a part cela , c'est un homme comme la plupart : tres bordelique !!!    



nb: je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sent que les males vont bientot debarquer !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi c'est ma femme qui est bordélique, mais ça a tendance à s'arranger avec le temps...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

la povreeeee   tu dois trop la zipper


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav en pleine action sur son Mac


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du moment que je dis rien sur ses pc et ses montages video pas de prob
> 
> ah si, si , je dois aussi lui ficher la paix pendant qu'il fais de la musique
> 
> ...


 
 Mouais, ils arrivent  !!!!!! Je suis pas si bordelique moi ...... bon ok, un peu, just little......:rose:
 Bon allez, faut que j'ammene du bon monde à Dijon .... ca va encore déconner dans ma voiture :mouais::hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> robertav en pleine action sur son Mac






     juste un petit detail:
je ne tape pas vite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *39,25°.*
> Chuis cuit !
> :sick:
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> ...



faut pas sortir en marcel...    :rateau:


----------



## pitch'i (9 Janvier 2005)

là j'viens juste vous faire un p'tit miaou pur dir qque j'suis tjs en vie    :rose:


----------



## pitch'i (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas sortir en marcel...    :rateau:



ça veut dire quioi ? 
châton pas comprendre : "en marcel ..." ?


----------



## Nexka (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas sortir en marcel...    :rateau:



Bah vi c'est sur   A vouloir faire le malin comme ça pour plaire aux filles, forcement...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quioi ?
> châton pas comprendre : "en marcel ..." ?



*roberto a abandonné les chemises à fleurs...*   :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quioi ?
> châton pas comprendre : "en marcel ..." ?


Eh bien, va donc te renseigne


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Bon les premiers posts d'une nouvelle page qui s'affichent pas ça commence à me gonfler


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quioi ?
> châton pas comprendre : "en marcel ..." ?


Hou là là, y a du boulot, là  :mouais: 
Toute une éducation à faire :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quioi ?
> châton pas comprendre : "en marcel ..." ?



un tee-shirt à bretelles


----------



## pitch'i (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *roberto a abandonné les chemises à fleurs...*   :rateau:


merci, mais ça me dit tjs pas de quoi il s'agit ?  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, va donc te renseigne


merci, mais pas l'temps de lire tout le sujet ..   



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Hou là là, y a du boulot, là  :mouais:
> Toute une éducation à faire :rateau:



ah vous êtes sûr qu'il faille une éduction ?   
là, ja'i pas l'temps. j'reviendrai voir plus tard si y'a kekchose d'nouveau à lire  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais pas l'temps de lire tout le sujet ..


Juste le post pointé, la video qui l'accompagne, et les quelques réponses en dessous, et tu sauras tout


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> merci, mais ça me dit tjs pas de quoi il s'agit ?




en direct de l'usine:






mais ce n'est pas roberto le mannequin


----------



## pitch'i (9 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> un tee-shirt à bretelles



et bien voilà une réponse! un miaou'mega merci à toi !  j't'envoi plien de méga bulles de gum en échange!   

pour les aurtres tant pis z'aviez qu'à me répondre :rateau: 
mais p'tre que vous connaissiez pas la réponse..    

pis pourquoi dit on "à la marcel" ce genre de tee-shirt ?    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> pour les aurtres tant pis z'aviez qu'à me répondre :rateau:



dites-le avec des fleurs, qu'y disent...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

Là je rentre de weekend... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> et bien voilà une réponse! un miaou'mega merci à toi !  j't'envoi plien de méga bulles de gum en échange!
> 
> pour les aurtres tant pis z'aviez qu'à me répondre :rateau:
> mais p'tre que vous connaissiez pas la réponse..
> ...



mais pourquoi poses tu tant de question ?   


(dans le meme genre, c'est mechant un rennes ? )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> (dans le meme genre, c'est mechant un rennes ? )



tant qu'il n'est pas en rut: ça peut aller


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> pis pourquoi dit on "à la marcel" ce genre de tee-shirt ?    :rose:


On dit pas "à la marcel", on dit un marcel tout court.
Comme on dirait un bob ou des roberts, _mais là je crois que je m'égare_.


----------



## monoeil (9 Janvier 2005)

Rien à voir avec Spyro qui s'égare, mais là je suis entrain d'écrire quelques mots pour signifier ma réapparition 
 tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dirait un bob ou des roberts, _mais là je crois que je m'égare_.



disons que tu as la main baladeuse...


----------



## monoeil (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> disons que tu as la main baladeuse...



Ouais, c'est pas s'égarer, mais dérailler, en quête d'un ticket


----------



## mado (9 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec Spyro qui s'égare, mais là je suis entrain d'écrire quelques mots pour signifier ma réapparition
> tout le monde


 

 T'as un mot d'absence ?!


----------



## Nexka (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> disons que tu as la main baladeuse...



Hein!!   Quoi??   Ou ça???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein!!   Quoi??   Ou ça???



à vrai dire, j'ai rien senti non plus


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein!!   Quoi??   Ou ça???


Si mes mains se baladent, tu seras la première à le savoir   :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si mes mains se baladent, tu seras la première à le savoir   :love:  :love:




Mouais...  :mouais: J'espère bien  :hein: 

C'est qui ce Robert d'abord!!!    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si mes mains se baladent, tu seras la première à le savoir   :love:  :love:



par MP ou par mail


----------



## monoeil (9 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as un mot d'absence ?!



Non, des absences sans mot


----------



## monoeil (9 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> C'est qui ce Robert d'abord!!!    :mouais:



Ah bon, c'était pas Marcel?


----------



## Nexka (9 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, c'était pas Marcel



Euh Bah....    :mouais:   



			
				Spyro qui devrait faire gaffe à ses écailles a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dirait un bob ou des roberts, _mais là je crois que je m'égare_.


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

23h20 et des brouettes, je viens juste d'arriver dans mon cher et chaleureux studio


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

Et c'est bien?


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

je vais pitetre par tarder à aller dodoter


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

Pas con...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

quoique...


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> quoique...


 moi aussi je quoiquetise...


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Ouaip allez tout le monde au lit, ça commence à bien faire tous ces couche-tard !!
Et les économies d'énergie alors ??  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par MP ou par mail


Non en mains propres


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip allez tout le monde au lit, ça commence à bien faire tous ces couche-tard !!
> Et les économies d'énergie alors ??  :rateau:



on ne fait pas de bruit   

... à une condition: que tu ne ronfles pas  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne fait pas de bruit
> 
> ... à une condition: que tu ne ronfles pas  :rateau:


  de même


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je quoiquetise...



quoiquetisons de concert alors


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> quoiquetisons de concert alors


 couac euh... :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Janvier 2005)

pfff j'arrive pas à dormir moi !!!
 Ca recommencE..


----------



## Franswa (9 Janvier 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> pfff j'arrive pas à dormir moi !!!
> Ca recommencE..


 ah bon ? pourquoi ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Janvier 2005)

J'suis insomniaque.. et demain j'bosse


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas cool


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est bien?


Hé bien, depuis vendredi soir, c'est toujours les mêmes posters, même dessin, même bureau ...... en clair ca n'a pas bouger d'un poil


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien, depuis vendredi soir, c'est toujours les mêmes posters, même dessin, même bureau ...... en clair ca n'a pas bouger d'un poil


 heureusement !!! non ?


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... à une condition: que tu ne ronfles pas  :rateau:


Euh....

Il parait que ça s'opère  

Sinon...  

Ça a pas l'air efficace: _"L'application peut-être renouvelée durant la nuit si nécessaire"_ 
J'imagine bien les coups de coude "réveille toi il faut renouveler l'application"...  :rateau:

Sans parler des menaces: _si tu renouvelles pas l'application, je te quitte inopinément suite à une erreur numer..._ euh je crois que je m'égare encore là  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

Là j'envoie quelques mails en écoutant les infos ensuite je vais me coucher après une nuit assez calme au boulot.


----------



## toph (10 Janvier 2005)

j'écoute les infos, mets à jour mes dossiers photos.


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

Je me fais un café, j'ai la tête dans le chou, très cool soirée hier soir, mais on a descendu 3 bouteilles à trois hier soir (avec bulle, puis blanc puis rouge), mais tout se paie. Et ce matin, c'est passer la 1ère qui va être difficile (et là je parle vitesse et non plus bouteilles  )


----------



## toph (10 Janvier 2005)

pour la première, en haut à gauche, et bonne route!!


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute les infos, mets à jour mes dossiers photos.



moi aussi!   

Et après... je fais des galeries.... et plus tard... je les mettrai en ligne!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

J'arrive au boulot après un weekend cool :love:  :love: 
J'ai ressorti mon Powerbook 5300 CS pour faire de la récupe de texte sur disquette avec MacWrite


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

- Wouah... du vrai matos du siècle passé... avec lecteur disquette, le truc hyper vintage...
- ...
- hein ? ah ils en font encore avec disquette de l'autre côté ? et toujours 1,4 mo ? pas possible...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

Allez hop, c'est parti...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

salut tout le monde  

bon alors c'est comment ici ? bon ça ressemble quand même à l'ancien thread...


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

vi !

D'ailleurs j'vais me faire un p'tit thé...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2005)

La je me remets de ma soiree d'hier et je bois mon tit cafe trankillou avant de travailler  :love:


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

re-café,

Je suis réveillé, c'est déjà ça...
Côté décor, c'est vrai que y'a pas grand chose qui a bougé par ici, c'est rassurant en un sens...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2005)

Là j'en ai marre et je suis naze ... et j'attends de "retrouver" mon lit !!!


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

j'ai encore beaucoup manger et j'ai toujours faim :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore beaucoup manger et j'ai toujours faim :love:


m'en parle pas !   quel scandal !  plus  de ketchup pour le hotdog


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore beaucoup manger et j'ai toujours faim :love:



Commandes donc un deuxieme plat du jour Mackie... et MANGES TA SALADE


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

Bon, déjeuner.


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

moi je vais dîner...    

Ben woui... c la Suisse ici chez moi où j'habite que meme que on dit comme ça....


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Là je regarde le pull de la charmante algérienne parfumée, avec des yeux de chat, qui bosse en diagonale de moi.
> 
> _Enfin le pull..._



travaille au lieu de mâter... tu vas encore faire une poussée de fièvre... 



 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> travaille au lieu de mâter... tu vas encore faire une poussée de fièvre...
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:


ce n'est pas de la fièvre, sinon ça ramollirait avec des aspirines


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

un chti'repas de reste mais alors sans alcool  je peux vraiment pas aujourd'hui...


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je regarde le pull de la charmante algérienne parfumée, avec des yeux de chat, qui bosse en diagonale de moi.


J'en ai marre de l'informatique, y a que des mecs :hein:


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas !   quel scandal !  plus  de ketchup pour le hotdog



et trop de moutarde


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et trop de moutarde


j't'le fais pas dire, quel gachis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

Je bosse, je taffe, je rabache... et je dois continuer à ignorer ma belle dans ces locaux pourris...
bouh, j'aime pas le lundi!!!!


----------



## boodou (10 Janvier 2005)

faudrait que j'me coupe les ongles &#8230; (ma vie est passionnante) :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

et sinon, ça va?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse, je taffe, je rabache... et je dois continuer à ignorer ma belle dans ces locaux pourris...
> bouh, j'aime pas le lundi!!!!


Oui mais chez vous, au moins, y a du ketchup pour les hot dogs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, ça va?


 On ne va pas non plus se plaindre, ça va bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais chez vous, au moins, y a du ketchup pour les hot dogs


 Euh, oui, il y a du ketchup...
mais pas de hotdog!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse, je taffe, je rabache... et je dois continuer à ignorer ma belle dans ces locaux pourris...
> bouh, j'aime pas le lundi!!!!



Toi aussi t'es obligé de faire comme si de rien n'était?

Moi je vais passer tout à l'heure devant son bureau quand elle arrivera et lui faire "salut, t'as passé un bon weekend?" alors qu'on était ensemble touit le week-end et ce midi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'es obligé de faire comme si de rien n'était?
> 
> Moi je vais passer tout à l'heure devant son bureau quand elle arrivera et lui faire "salut, t'as passé un bon weekend?" alors qu'on était ensemble touit le week-end et ce midi...


 lol, c'est tout pareil!

Ce matin, ni vu ni connu, je l'ai complimenté sur ces baskets... C'est les miennes!  (ok, j'ai un petit pied :rose: )
En tout cas, même si c'est un peu frustrant parfois (Pas mal ta collègue,  tu crois que je peux l'inviter à boire un pot?    ) mais ça évite pas mal d'emmerdes et tu peux croiser les infos, ragots et autres...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> :casse:
> Là maintenant : *attaque de palu !*
> 
> :sick:



fait chaud ici ptain


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'es obligé de faire comme si de rien n'était?


 Faut suivre 

 Le plus amusant dans ce genre de situation, c'est le temps qu'il faut aux tourteraux pour s'apercevoir que tout le monde est au courant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais passer tout à l'heure devant son bureau quand elle arrivera et lui faire "salut, t'as passé un bon weekend?" alors qu'on était ensemble touit le week-end et ce midi...


tu peux quand même lui demander  imagine qu'elle dise "non"


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre
> 
> Le plus amusant dans ce genre de situation, c'est le temps qu'il faut aux tourteraux pour s'apercevoir que tout le monde est au courant


ah ? tu connais mes deux collègues


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, même si c'est un peu frustrant parfois (Pas mal ta collègue,  tu crois que je peux l'inviter à boire un pot?    ) ça évite pas mal d'emmerdes.



Ah, pareil. J'ai un collègue qui n'arrête pas de la draguer. C'est drôle!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre
> 
> Le plus amusant dans ce genre de situation, c'est le temps qu'il faut aux tourteraux pour s'apercevoir que tout le monde est au courant


 Ah ben tiens, je veux bien prendre les paris! 

Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusions : le secret ne devrait pas tenir 6 mois de plus...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai, c'est drôle... deux minutes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens, je veux bien prendre les paris!
> 
> Mais je ne me fait pas d'illusions : le secret ne devrait pas tenir 6 mois de plus...



Ah, moi ça ne devrait pas durer 6 mois étant donné qu'elle quitte la boîte dans une semaine


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu peux quand même lui demander  imagine qu'elle dise "non"



Il y a certaine(s) question(s) qu'il ne vaut mieux pas poser...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il y a certaine(s) question(s) qu'il ne vaut mieux pas poser...



elle m'a dit devant témoins qu'elle avait passé un super weekend :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> elle m'a dit devant témoins qu'elle avait passé un super weekend :love:  :love:  :love:


Et tout le monde se demandait pourquoi tu souriais comme ça d'une oreille à l'autre ?  

Alors c'est quand que tu nous la présentes ?


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

j'ai les pieds sur le bureau de mon chef


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ... je l'ai complimenté sur ces baskets... C'est les miennes...


Elle fait pas du 43 !?!
Elle a pas des moustaches, par hasard  :mouais: 
SM qu'est ce que tu fouts encore    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> elle m'a dit devant témoins qu'elle avait passé un super weekend :love:  :love:  :love:


 et elle a rajouté juste après "à part que j'ai pas arreté de croiser Fabien"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

moi sa va pas, mais vraiment pas    

l'homme a decidé de terminer avec la clope et
je vous laisse le topo des emmerdes  :mouais: 


il y a 30 secondes il m'as dit :

"pour le moment sa va mais il faudra envisager une solution a l'avenir"


merde , monsieur il arrete, oki , mais s'il pense que je vais fumer
ailleur que dans l'appart là il peut se....  ........


est que c'est un motif valable pour un divorce ?  

"monsieur le juge, je veux le divorce parce que l'homme ne veux plus
que je fume dans l'appart".....


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Bah il fait pas si froid dehors


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que c'est un motif valable pour un divorce ?
> 
> "monsieur le juge, je veux le divorce parce que l'homme ne veux plus
> que je fume dans l'appart".....



[mode juge] oui, si c'est moi qui a la garde de fifille  [/mode juge]


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

putain ca fait 3 heures que j'affine une recherche sur un logo et je viens de m'apercevoir que ça ressemblait à une croix celtique :affraid:


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

sort le biniou :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "monsieur le juge, je veux le divorce parce que l'homme ne veux plus
> que je fume dans l'appart".....



Dans l'autre sens, cela me semble valable.

"monsieur le juge, je veux le divorce parce que ma femme fume dans notre appart malgré le fait que ça m'incommode beaucoup..."


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'autre sens, cela me semble valable.
> 
> "monsieur le juge, je veux le divorce parce que ma femme fume dans notre appart malgré le fait que ça m'incommode beaucoup..."





tartaitement 


mais lui ne demandera jamais le divorce
un'autre perle rare comme moi est pas pret a en trouver


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un'autre perle rare comme moi est pas pret a en trouver



si fifille est come sa maman, vont tous devenir fous  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...un'autre perle rare comme moi est pas pret a en trouver



Je travaille dans un univers très féminin et c'est marrant, celle qui tenait ce type de discours se sont fait plaqué.   (souvent pour des filles jolies, intelligentes,...)


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

a propos paul  ça engage ?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a propos paul  ça engage ?



Des infirmières ? Oui, toujours.


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

viens me voir en privé


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

_Suisse: pour 65.000 euros de DVD pornos dérobés



WINTERTHOUR, Suisse (AP) - Attention les yeux! Des inconnus ont dérobé au cours du week-end pour 100.000 francs suisses (65.000 euros) de DVD dans un sex-shop de Winterthour, en Suisse.


Les voleurs ont fracturé la porte de secours et se sont emparés de quelque 700 DVD pornographiques, a indiqué lundi la police cantonale zurichoise. AP_​

SM !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille dans un univers très féminin et c'est marrant, celle qui tenait ce type de discours se sont fait plaqué.   (souvent pour des filles jolies, intelligentes,...)



mais qui ne te dis que je ne demande pas plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si fifille est come sa maman, vont tous devenir fous  :rateau:



nan , pas de risque
on est 2 especes differentes !!!


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

quoi de neuf docteur ? moi je suis en semaine de bilan...


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour et au revoir! Je suis fatiguée :sleep: 

Vais bientôt aller au dodo


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et au revoir! Je suis fatiguée :sleep:
> 
> Vais bientôt aller au dodo


 moi aussi... :sleep: levé 7h00


----------



## molgow (10 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi... :sleep: levé 7h00


 
 Y en a qui ont de la chance.. 

 Moi demain c'est 6h30 et mercredi 6h... :sleep:


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance..
> 
> Moi demain c'est 6h30 et mercredi 6h... :sleep:



Hé bien moi, je ne sais pas encore heure je vais me lever.
Peut-être à 9h  ...... pour réviser  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Je vais me coucher


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance..
> 
> Moi demain c'est 6h30 et mercredi 6h... :sleep:



serai jamais modo


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartaitement
> 
> 
> mais lui ne demandera jamais le divorce
> un'autre perle rare comme moi est pas pret a en trouver


 et toi es tu sure de trouver quelqu'un qui comprenne tes phrases ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est l'avantage du "bar" : on arrive à comprendre tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance..
> 
> Moi demain c'est 6h30 et mercredi 6h... :sleep:



levé... 5hpour prendre le train a 6h... qui dit mieux ?

 je crois  plutot que je vais pas me coucher en fait, et reregarder lost in transaltion et virgin suicid dans la nuit...


----------



## LiliTh (11 Janvier 2005)

allé bonne nuité a tous...


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2005)

Je mets les voiles pour Paris. Il s'y passe quelque chose en fin d'après-midi.


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

moi qui pensais que c'était à San Francisco qu'il se passait quelque chose ! 
Je bois un café en lisant mes emails.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> putain ca fait 3 heures que j'affine une recherche sur un logo et je viens de m'apercevoir que ça ressemblait à une croix celtique :affraid:





Je te dis pas comment tu te sens quand tu remarque ça!?!?  :rateau:   

J'avais fais une affiche pour un "festival" scout... et j'avais justement utilisé des croix (genre celtique) pour faire le fond en les "sur pixellisant".... de près ... tout était joli et j'ai continué comme un grand..mais à l'impression de l'essai:  :affraid: 

une des croix (se mélangeant avec d'autres objets....) me faisant une "belle" croix gammée....     

Tu vois... tu n'es pas le seul.....  

@Robertav: courage.... (ma Pitchoune n'ayant jamais fumé...) j'ai toujours fumé dehors... et en plein hiver... ça baisse la consommation innutil des clopes du soir...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Suisse: pour 65.000 euros de DVD pornos dérobés...
> Les voleurs ont fracturé la porte de secours et se sont emparés de quelque 700 DVD pornographiques..._



Heu... ça fait pas loin de 93 ¤ le DVD... je comprends mieux pourquoi certains Suisses voyagent autant !!


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Le pire que j'ai vu et qu'il a fallu chasser, c'est avec la croix du drapeau suisse: quand on s'amuse à créer des motifs en la multipliant et en la faisant basculer sur son axe, en contreforme apparaissent des croix gammées... le cauchemar du graphiste suisse... après on en voit partout, dans les carreaux de la salle de bain, les motifs de plaques d'égouts, des grilles d'aération... une horreur !


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le pire que j'ai vu et qu'il a fallu chasser, c'est avec la croix du drapeau suisse: quand on s'amuse à créer des motifs en la multipliant et en la faisant basculer sur son axe, en contreforme apparaissent des croix gammées... le cauchemar du graphiste suisse... après on en voit partout, dans les carreaux de la salle de bain, les motifs de plaques d'égouts, des grilles d'aération... une horreur !



Je vois que on se comprends.....     

@ le cornichon-démasqué: je crois que tu es le seul à avoir fais le calcul pour comparer le prix des DVD de cul suisses avec le prix de ceux que tu as à la maison......      :rateau:   

Moi, je ne fais pas de tourisme sexuelle , Monsieur :mouais: A moins que tu considère la bière que je ressort par mon... comme "act sexuelle"  ?!?  A ce moment je suis condamné à vie par la police des moeurs!!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde. Difficile ce matin...:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, petit-déjeuner et une journée de cobgé.  
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Janvier 2005)

Je révise mes stats et dans bientot je file à mon partiel


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, petit-déjeuner et une journée de cobgé.
> Bonne journée à tous.



Moi je viens de déjeuner....    :rateau:   

Bonne nuit!  :love: 

 

ok...... :rose: 

A+


----------



## Malkovitch (11 Janvier 2005)

Comment torcher ses partiels en travaillant 3 jours avant... *

  Hop je commence le deuil de mon 1er semestre.  

  *_ben j'ai toujours pas la réponse.

*Bonne année sinon.*
_


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je rigole avec Ximian Evolution...


----------



## LiliTh (11 Janvier 2005)

Maintenant, je vais sortir un peu dehors prendre l'air pollué puis aller m'acheter un bouquin pour la fac !

Bonne fin de matinée a tous !


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

je suis en pleine inventaire


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

:sleep: 

Salut tout le monde, je bosse depuis ce matin 8h et une petite lassitude se fait sentir...


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de changer d'avatar, pour une heure ou pour 6 mois, je ne sais pas encore


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je rigole avec Ximian Evolution...




Le succès de l'erreur, on dirait du crosoft 

Dommage que je ne puisse pas l'utiliser à la fac


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

je vais manger :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais manger :love:


 Bon hotdog!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

là, je dis bonjour


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bon hotdog!



non sunday caramel la :love:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, je dis bonjour


Là, je lis et j'écris que ce que je vois au moment où j'écris là c'est: là, je dis bonjour  que je vois en écrivant mais vu que je regarde mes doigts pour écrire je vois mes doigts et non pas: là, je dis bonjour 

Vous me suivez?    :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Là je viens de passer plus de cinq heures à faire du packaging de produits vétérinaires.



plein toi....   

Moi ça me plairai bien....   Mais on veut pas me donner


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

ET voilà que LeSqual y flood......

Ya plus de jeunesse....  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là, je lis et j'écris que ce que je vois au moment où j'écris là c'est: là, je dis bonjour  que je vois en écrivant mais vu que je regarde mes doigts pour écrire je vois mes doigts et non pas: là, je dis bonjour
> 
> Vous me suivez?    :rose:



doigt à doigt


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Je finis de manger , je me fais un café. J'hésite, j'ai des courses à faire, maintenant ou en fin d'après-midi ?


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> doigt à doigt


ben oui.... mais très très vite!!!!


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sinon *ça va mieux je crois que j'ai fini ma crise de fièvre tropicale.*




si je comprends bien ta voisine d'en face (qui sent bon, qui est super canon et qui a de gros poumons... ...)  à décider de s'habiller avec un scaphandre depuis que tu ne cesses de la mâter...  
du coup la fièvre tombe...?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de passer plus de cinq heures à faire du packaging de produits vétérinaires...


->





			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me plairai bien.... Mais on veut pas me donner


=>





			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là, je lis et j'écris que ce que je vois au moment où j'écris là c'est: là, je dis bonjour  que je vois en écrivant mais vu que je regarde mes doigts pour écrire je vois mes doigts et non pas: là, je dis bonjour


 Il semblerait effectivement que les produits véto pour animaux domestique ne soient pas compatibles avec le métabolisme des poissons...


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [ concordance biologique qui m'échappe mais la fièvre semble être tombée toute seule ![/size]



c'est ça * concordance biologique...  bouffées de chaleur *


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Vous me suivez?    :rose:


Au doigt et à l'oeil


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ->
> =>
> Il semblerait effectivement que les produits véto pour animaux domestique ne soient pas compatibles avec le métabolisme des poissons...



 

@Spyro: Je te savais fidèle gentil "petit" dragon  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

plus que 4!!!!


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

bon, il y a quoi a manger ?  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Là, Photosop vient de planter parce que je lui ai demandé d'ouvrir 16 Images de 9 Mo alors que j'ai plein d'autres applications ouvertes....

PS: plus que 2....


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, il y a quoi a manger ?  :love:



Ben MAckie le grand Air du large te fait du bien on dirait...  

   :love:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Là, ménant:




1000​


Byzoux à toutes et tous!!!!!    :love:


----------



## toph (11 Janvier 2005)

salut, moi je me lève que la nuit fut courte.


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben MAckie le grand Air du large te fait du bien on dirait...
> 
> :love:



j'ai toujours faim :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là, ménant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas bien de flooder


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> 1000


Ah tout de même, j'ai failli attendre


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

allez.... je vais me calmer un peu.... Là, ménant.  

A+ les Zozo's

 :love:


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Juste un truc:

Là, ménant: Lemmy a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.   

alors... merci Lemmy!  :rose:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

pitchoune en a marre aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tout le monde se demandait pourquoi tu souriais comme ça d'une oreille à l'autre ?
> 
> Alors c'est quand que tu nous la présentes ?


rapidement j'espère


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et elle a rajouté juste après "à part que j'ai pas arreté de croiser Fabien"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Juste un truc:
> 
> Là, ménant: Lemmy a dépassé son quota de messages privés et ne peut donc plus accepter de nouveaux messages tant qu'il n'aura pas libéré un peu d'espace.
> 
> alors... merci Lemmy!  :rose:



*je n'y suis pour rien!*


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Il est 18H00 et il faut que j'attende encore un heure avant de partir .....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Je pourrais en profiter pour m'avancer un peu dans mon boulot ....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

mais je préfère flooder .....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Gentiment ....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

tout doucement ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Gentiment ....



c'est pas beau du tout, ce que tu fais


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Mais je vais quand même pas flooder pendant une heure !

Surtout tout seul !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2005)

un peu d'aide, Karl?


----------



## Spyro (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas beau du tout, ce que tu fais


Je dirais même plus: c'est laid.


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

je vais pas tarder a rentré


----------



## MrStone (11 Janvier 2005)

Rhaaaa, QuickTime 7 :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



tu la veux maintenant ta baffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

*bonsoir *    


quelle galere pour venir ici, pas moyen de me brancher   

sinon toumonde va bien?   

moi maintenant je viens vous embeter   
et vous bouler !! 

bisouxxxx :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaa, QuickTime 7 :love:


 euh... et sinon, j'veux dire, sexuellement ça abrase ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> euh... et sinon, j'veux dire, sexuellement ça abrase ?



je peux repondre a la place du biscuit chocolaté ?


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Afin j'arrive à venir sur ces forums ! 

Même pas eu le temps de flooder !!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Et maintenant que ça fonctionne, faut que je rentre !! 

C'est vraiment pas facile la vie  

:rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un peu d'aide, Karl?


 
Trop tard ... mais c'est gentil


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

maintenant je vais coucher fiston


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

et fifille ?


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et fifille ?


 pervers !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

moi là je parcours des anciens fils remontés par un archiviste intérimaire !


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là je parcours des anciens fils remontés par un archiviste intérimaire !


 intérimaire mais néanmoins talentueux. 


Enfin, moi je trouve...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> intérimaire mais néanmoins talentueux.
> 
> 
> Enfin, moi je trouve...


 
  talentueux je sais pas  , mais surtout bavard (3600 posts tout ronds !) 

  bon allez je l'accorde il est ordonné !  ça fait tout chez un archiviste !


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2005)

là je me fais mal par avance au compte bancaire


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> talentueux je sais pas  , mais surtout bavard (3600 posts tout ronds !)
> 
> bon allez je l'accorde il est ordonné !  ça fait tout chez un archiviste !


 3601. Aïe ! C'est le bordel !  Je dois vite poster 99 messages pour faire propre.


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> intérimaire mais néanmoins talentueux.
> 
> 
> Enfin, moi je trouve...


 


 ... restera irremplaçable.
 :love:


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je me fais mal par avance au compte bancaire



Pourquoi? Tu vas faire plein d'achat sur l'apple store


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi là je parcours des anciens fils remontés par un archiviste intérimaire !


J'ai pas suivi  :hein:  où ça ?


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, après cette rude soirée, je vais me coucher en calculant le nombre de jour de travail qu'il me faudra pour acheter un DELL ......euh....... je veux dire un Mac Mini


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Janvier 2005)

qu'es ce que fait la, maintenant.....
heu...
Rien.
si j'attend toujours le tigre....
hum,le tigre....


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant, je me dis que je suis un peu tout seul sur MacG.....   

  :love: 

Bonne journée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, je me dis que je suis un peu tout seul sur MacG.....
> 
> :love:
> 
> Bonne journée



Mais non, t'es pas tout seul  Faut juste laisser aux gens le temps d'émerger à leur rythme :sleep:


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

il va falloir aller bosser


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, t'es pas tout seul


Mais arrête de pleurer comme ça, devant tout le monde.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, t'es pas tout seul  Faut juste laisser aux gens le temps d'émerger à leur rythme :sleep:



 

C'est vrai que j'ai déja fini mon café et que je "surf" sur MacG comme une main sur un corps si doux que l'on y passerai sa vie!   


et tout ça sur un fond de vielle Trance des années 90..... (Hardtrance pour les connaisseurs) et ça ressemble pas vraiment à un Chill out....     


Debout les Amis!!!!!


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'ai déja fini mon café et que je "surf" sur MacG comme une main sur un corps si doux que l'on y passerai sa vie!


Tu t'arrêtes sur tous les posts de Pitchoune ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et tout ça sur un fond de vielle Trance des années 90..... (Hardtrance pour les connaisseurs) et ça ressemble pas vraiment à un Chill out....
> 
> 
> Debout les Amis!!!!!



Tiens, c'est pas le bon thread pour ça ; mais je vais me mettre "What a wonderful world" par feu Joey ramone... Rien de tel pour se vitaminer le début de journée...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'arrêtes sur tous les posts de Pitchoune ?



T si Chou quand tu dis ça......  :rose: 

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. 

Pour être franc.... pas que sur ceux de Pitchoune.... j'ai des amours cachés sur MacG!!!      :mouais:  :rateau: 

 :love:


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est pas le bon thread pour ça ; mais je vais me mettre "What a wonderful world" par feu Joey ramone... Rien de tel pour se vitaminer le début de journée...


Musique du superbe "Bowling for Columbine" de Michael Moore.


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Pour être franc.... pas que sur ceux de Pitchoune.... j'ai des amours cachés sur MacG!!!      :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> :love:


Grand fou va ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Musique du superbe "Bowling for Columbine" de Michael Moore.



Un de mes morceaux préférés, de toute la galaxie... Question de décalage


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Grand fou va ! :love:



A ton service!   

Et avec de la Jupiler..... je m'envoie en l'air  :love: 

Bon... je me calme  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et avec de la Jupiler..... je m'envoie en l'air  :love:



.... Et avec de la MOTUL ? ...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... Et avec de la MOTUL ? ...



Ben voyons.....  :hein:  :mouais: 

On taquinne le goujon.....   

On veut lui faire des cochonneries...  :rose: 

Non Monsieur!   

Pas cette fois!


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Non Monsieur!
> 
> Pas cette fois!


J'aime mieux ça ! 


Bon, maintenant, tu vas me faire le plaisir d'arrêter de boire toute ces bières !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux ça !
> 
> 
> Bon, maintenant, tu vas me faire le plaisir d'arrêter de boire toute ces bières !




Y seprend pour qui le petit zizi de nioubi    

:modo: Refermez sa cage ou je fais un malheur!!! style   :casse: 

moi je suis toujours


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> ...


Dis moi Dieu (on peut se tutoyer ? bon), tu vas sur d'autres forums aussi ou est-ce que tu n'as... ou en enfin est-ce que nous avons dieu que pour nous ? Et puis entre nous hein, t'as vu ton avatar ? C'est plutôt doeil ça. (Toutes mes condoléances d'ailleurs à ce sujet)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est pas le bon thread pour ça ; mais je vais me mettre "What a wonderful world" par feu Joey ramone... Rien de tel pour se vitaminer le début de journée...



Il y a aussi "Oh la belle vie" de Sacha Distel... mais ça le fait moins


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> J'aime mieux ça !
> 
> 
> Bon, maintenant, tu vas me faire le plaisir d'arrêter de boire toute ces bières !



Dis moi, toi... Pour un nioubie ; t'es bien au courant de la couleur des boules...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi "Oh la belle vie" de Sacha Distel... mais ça le fait moins



.... Pas le même tempo... Moins vitaminé


----------



## Dieu (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, toi... Pour un nioubie ; t'es bien au courant de la couleur des boules...


Je sais tout, je vois tout, j'entend tout !


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais tout, je vois tout, j'entend tout !


Et t'as rien de mieux à faire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais tout, je vois tout, j'entend tout !



Tombe moi rapidos ce masque de triangle, faquin!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as rien de mieux à faire ?


Ouais ! A part terroriser le pauvre Caïn en jouant avec une boule disco en forme d'oeil au fond d'une tombe ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais tout, je vois tout, j'entend tout !



"Dieu m'tripote" disait Desproges...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Dieu m'tripote" disait Desproges...



"Enfer et double bite" ; aussi     :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as rien de mieux à faire ?



ça abrase comme dirait "l'autre"...    :rateau:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

S'Il est au Bar, je comprend pourquoi c'est le bordel ailleurs  et je parle pas des autres forums 

Sinon, en lisant les compte-rendus de la soirée du Stevie d'hier soir, je me demande si je vais craquer pendant ma visite du Store à Londres ce week-end (iPod Shuffle), peut-être que la livre est intéressante au niveau change. Avec un peu de chance pour mon compte en banque, il sera défavorable... ou pas encore disponible ! (ce ne sera alors qu'un week-end Shuttle  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

là je croise les doigts pour qu'on ne me demande pas de venir à cette réunion...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

je viens de commander iLife 2005 :love:


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2005)

Je veux dormir ! :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de commander iLife 2005 :love:


 et moi je vais acheter iWork pour l'anni de Pitchoune (si webo me laisse faire) parce que il a aussi eut l'idée hier soir....   (les grands buveurs se rencontrent...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et moi je vais acheter iWork pour l'anni de Pitchoune (si webo me laisse faire) parce que il a aussi eut l'idée hier soir....   (les grands buveurs se rencontrent...)



alors moi, je vais aller faire les soldes à Ajaccio, cet aprèm'... Ca a rien à voir ; mais ça vaut tout de même le coup.  Après, j''rai me faire tomber quelques PIETRA dans le cornet... Burp :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> alors moi, je vais aller faire les soldes à Ajaccio, cet aprèm'... Ca a rien à voir ; mais ça vaut tout de même le coup.  Après, j''rai me faire tomber quelques PIETRA dans le cornet... Burp :love:



Avec le temps que on a en Suisse..... ça doit carrement être l'été chez Toi ???   

Ta PIETRA, avec une tartelette aux vermicelles (marrons) comme accompagnement?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Avec le temps que on a en Suisse..... ça doit carrement être l'été chez Toi ???
> 
> Avec une tartelette aux vermicelles (marrons) comme accompagnement?



Pour moi, c'est l'exotisme, quand je vais voir mes potes à Lausanne ou à Martigny


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

je suis très occupé


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

ça ce voit tout de suite


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

Dieu a dit:
			
		

> Je sais tout, je vois tout, j'entend tout !



Enfin des nouvelles de Dieu !!! 
Alors Dieu!!! tu déconnes pas un peu non !!!
Un raz de marée chez les plus pauvres pour Noël, de mieux en mieux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Enfin des nouvelles de Dieu !!!
> Alors Dieu!!! tu déconnes pas un peu non !!!
> Un raz de marée chez les plus pauvres pour Noël, de mieux en mieux...



Hey Kid! Bon retour!    Bien, la scandinavie?...


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi je crois que Roberto m'a refilé sa crève...    J'ai de la fièvre et trés mal aux oreilles...    :sick: Po cool  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de poster dans Réagissez :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crois que Roberto m'a refilé sa crève...


 Vous vous êtes rencontrés en secret ? :hein: :rateau:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de la fièvre et trés mal aux oreilles...    :sick: Po cool  :hein:


Oh.
  Eh bien je te souhaite un prompt rétablissement


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous êtes rencontrés en secret ? :hein: :rateau:



Nan ça doit être un virus via la messagerie   

Nan en fait ça doit être mes élèves, ils tombent tous malades en ce moment... Donc voila


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2005)

là j'installe After Effects sur un G5 bi 2 tout neuf :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hey Kid! Bon retour!    Bien, la scandinavie?...



Merci PATOCHMAN, Meilleurs Voeux pour 2005  
Un peu frais et sombre en cette saison la scandinavie, une région du monde hors du temps ou les Trolls se cachent aux racines des arbres et ou un mammouth peut surgir à tout instant...( non pas le supermarché, l'animal ! ) Voilà, et aussi un peuple aussi paisible que celui de la Corse    que je salut


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

là, je dis bonjour


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2005)

Là, je viens de faire la voix sur un film institutionnel après avoir raccroché au nez de ma future ex femme


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de faire la voix sur un film institutionnel après avoir raccroché au nez de ma future ex femme


 tu m'etonnes, si tu lui accrochais des trucs sur le nez


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes, si tu lui accrochais des trucs sur le nez


Je ne te dis même pas ce que j'ai envie de lui faire à son nez en ce moment :casse:  :hosto:  :modo:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Je me prépare à manger.


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Elle voulait même pas qu'on lui fasse la bise !_


S'il te plait, n'évoque pas ce bien pénible souvenir, j'ai bien du mal à m'en remettre  :rose:
  Heureusement tu étais là


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

peut etre ne te mets elle en cause que concernant le mal aux oreilles


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as quand même noté que je suis venu, comme prévu !



s'il te faut six mois...de préparation   et si je calcule bien...  tu viens en Juillet à la Flac© en Avignon...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu as quand même noté que je suis venu, comme prévu !


C'était d'ailleurs la seule chose qui était prévue depuis le début...


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

La chasse aux Sioux est ouverte


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais *téléphoner à Venise* pour savoir comment vont les enfants !
> 
> 
> _(C'est le prénom de la baby-sitter !)_



Et quand tu lui racontes des blagues, elle se gondole ??? 
:rose:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Et voilà, j'ai terminé ma série de coup de boule pour aujourd'hui... n'hésitez pas à vous lâcher vous aussi... .


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, elle St-Marc bien !


Et du coup tu peux plus en placer une ?


----------



## MrStone (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, j'ai terminé ma série de coup de boule pour aujourd'hui... n'hésitez pas à vous lâcher vous aussi... .


 Oups.... c'est parti tout seul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de faire la voix sur un film institutionnel après avoir raccroché au nez de ma future ex femme



Je sais... Ca fait parfois un bien fou...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de faire la voix sur un film institutionnel après avoir raccroché au nez de ma future ex femme


ce que j'aime chez l'être humain, c'est cette faculté de raccrocher au nez de son ex-femme......






......puis de s'occuper d'un film institutionnel.


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Café

Thé

Chocolat

Meringue

Crème double

Motte de beurre

???


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Café
> 
> Thé
> 
> ...


ptain tvas d'venir fat


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat
> 
> Meringue
> 
> ...



ça me va   

de Gruyère, la crème stp


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Café
> 
> Thé
> 
> ...



une bonne OVOMALTINE... ca me reppellera mes séjours en Suisse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Le pére Noel vient de me livrer ma nouvelle imprimante (tiens il bosse avec UPS lui maintenant ?)...

J'ai le cutter à la main... je vous laisse, j'ai un truc sympa à faire (oupssss je bave...   )

  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça me va
> 
> de Gruyère, la crème stp



ça marche! 

@ PATOCHMAN: Ovomaltine en cuisine.... chaud devant!   

@SM... c pas pour moi.... c pour vos petits creux   ok... j'ai oublié la bière pour Toi... je suis navré et "futcon" de ne pas y avoir songé....  :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

Buuuuuuuurp! ... On n'est pas bien, là?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Buuuuuuuurp! ... On n'est pas bien, là?



Tes PIETRA font des bulles?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Tes PIETRA font des bulles?



Nân... C'est l'Ovo... Un peu riche


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je suis très content de Venise, ça vaut le détour !*


...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

c'est simple :

AVANT qu'elle rencontre LE Roberto :


> Venise était habillée super-sage, genre j'hésite à rentrer dans les z'ordres ou comme instructrice de morale dans l'Armée Suisse...



APRES :


> un pull blanc trois tailles trop petit et tellement transparent que je ne pouvais rien ignorer des motifs et de la découpe plutôt vertigineuse de son soutif' (genre la ligne de dentelles descend brutalement verticalement, voyez ??  ), lequel ne paraissait pas non plus adapté, objectivement(*), au niveau des bonnets...



Ahhh voir Venise et mourir...     :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Ça y est il drague déjà la Baby-sitteuse.
 Non parce que je sais bien moi qui a commencé


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

J'ai faim


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Mange ta main et garde l'autre pour demain ! 

_____

Bon là je vais m'occuper d'un cadre et de mettre une carte de v½ux dedans, une belle carte peinte par un vieil ami qui nous quitté cet été. On la reçue cette fin d'année de la part de sa famille. Un vrai américain, un homme intègre qui savait penser pour le monde et le futur de ses arrière-petits-enfants.

*Look to the sky, Bill, your rockets already met the stars. And we do miss your strong Martini Gin.*


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2005)

Là je m'ennuie ... 


... Et j'en ai encore pour 20 minutes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

coucou      

bonsoir tulmonde   

la je viens de renter depuis peu, une journée shopping detestable
decidement les soldes je les aimes de moins en moins 

resultat de course : 

une lampe bof bof (de toute façon l'homme ne manquera pas de la casser d'ici peu , la nuit a un sommeil "agite"  ) ,
 un vase passable pour belle soeur pour noel (je sais , je suis en retard mais je ne la verra pas avant l'eté  , mamancherie lui donnera bientot a ma place)


et pour moi .......


RIEN.....


mais je vais m'atttrapper bientot avec la new collection print/eté   





bonne soirée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

bonjour Robertav... :love:
là je vais passer à table...
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

Putain de saloperie de CSS de merde


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Robertav... :love:
> là je vais passer à table...
> Bonne soirée !




bonsoir mon grand amant secret :love:  :love:  :love: 

tu m'a pas fait au moins trop des infidelités ?     :love:  :love:  :love: 


bon appetit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Putain de saloperie de CSS de merde



tu as eté arreté en voiture pendant que tu conduisait avec la clope au bec
sans ceinture et en discussion passionnante sur le portable avac l'amour de ta vie  ?      :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je sais... Ca fait parfois un bien fou...



3 fois aujourd'hui... Super journée (mieux qu'hier avec seulement 2 fois...)


----------



## Caster (12 Janvier 2005)

je fais le our des threads ...... car il ya eu tellement d'activité depuis 2 jours, que j'ai du mal à suivre ...........


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Putain de saloperie de *CSS* de merde



!?... Chili Sans Sauce ??


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Janvier 2005)

Karl Zéro en train de fumer des joints avec les Wailers de Bob sur M6. Et je suis sûr de pas avoir rêvé. Alors je repose ma question : gnein ?


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

j'ai surtout perdu 2 heures avec des espaces insecables 

(tant pis pour les autres)
:rateau: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Karl Zéro en train de fumer des joints avec les Wailers de Bob sur M6.


P'têt que c'est légal, sur M6...


----------



## toph (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben là je traine devant l'écran.
Ferai mieux d'aller rejoindre mon lit.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Ben là je traine devant l'écran.
> Ferai mieux d'aller rejoindre mon lit.



Oui, et j'espère que tu m'as laissé un service nickel.


----------



## toph (13 Janvier 2005)

je t'ai fait de la place, tu peux inviter un tas de monde


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien rigolé hier soir...
> Manara, Rotundo, Serpieri, Gardiano, et puis Vargas et Gabor, _Ex Libris Eroticis_, mes collectors grand format de Glamour International©...
> :affraid:
> Par exemple elle avait pas remis _"L'art de la fessée"_, illustré par Manara, à sa place habituelle !
> ...




Tu ne t'étonneras pas lors de sa prochaine visite si elle arrive avec une jupette ras du pompon...    

 :rateau:  :hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne t'étonneras pas lors de sa prochaine visite si elle arrive avec une jupette ras du pompon...    ...



En plein hiver !  :affraid:  :rateau:  l'été sera chaud...


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

café et chat...
que la journée vous soit douce...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Putain de saloperie de CSS de merde



   ... Exactement ce que je me disais en mai 68 !!! Grug, les grands esprits se rencontrent à 37 ans d'intervalle !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Exactement ce que je me disais en mai 68 !!! Grug, les grands esprits se rencontrent à 37 ans d'intervalle !!!   :love:  :love:


Ça y est le vieux radote   :love:

_Comment ça, ça fait longtemps qu'il a commencé ? _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est le vieux radote   :love:


Euh ! au lieu de dire des conneries, occupe-toi de Nexka parce qu'il paraît que tes soit-disant leçons de pilotage (enfin, je devrais plutôt dire "pelotage", mais je reste poli), ben c'est pas le septième ciel ...    :rateau:   
 :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne t'étonneras pas lors de sa prochaine visite si elle arrive avec une jupette ras du pompon...
> 
> :rateau:  :hosto:



ou ça une jupette ras du pompom ? :love:  :love:


----------



## theozdevil (13 Janvier 2005)

je revise pour mon examen d'architectur systeme


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> je revise pour mon examen d'architectur systeme



tu me doit des points disco aussi


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> je devrais plutôt dire "pelotage"


_*soupir*_

   Hein ?
   Euh excusez moi j'étais en train de penser à... :rose:
   Enfin à des souvenirs... :love:
   Hum.
   Faites comme si j'étais pas là.


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu me doit des points disco aussi



et pas qu'à toi 

toi tu auras ton petit chèque dès que la banque a rouvert... avec les intérêts


_Ma liste est longue et s'allonge chaque jour... _


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

La ménant, je m'enlève le reste de "caca des oeils" pour que je puisse voir mon écran en entier...  

Ben woui... j'ai fais la grasse mat...  :rose:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

crostini de tomate et chèvre et huile oilive, verre de vin Château Neuf de los Papas... :style:
un café serré pour tenir la route...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> crostini de tomate et chèvre et huile oilive, verre de vin Château Neuf de los Papas... :style:
> un café serré pour tenir la route...


Madame sait se soigner


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Madame sait se soigner



:rose: pour être heureuse, rien de mieux...


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! au lieu de dire des conneries, occupe-toi de Nexka parce qu'il paraît que tes soit-disant leçons de pilotage (enfin, je devrais plutôt dire "pelotage", mais je reste poli), ben c'est pas le septième ciel ...    :rateau:
> :love:



Oui... oh Bah.... Ya pas grand chose à peloter...  :hein:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça va mieux, la fièvre, et les oreilles ?_
> :sick:



 heu, la fièvre est tombée... ça va mieux...? les oreilles ne bourdonnent plus...?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui... oh Bah.... Ya pas grand chose à peloter...  :hein:


...pas "grand chose" ... c'est déjà "quelque chose" !!!!   
ps : et je parle d'expérience en tenant compte de mon cas personnel !!!    :rateau:  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Te dévalorise pas comme ça sans arrêt !!
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Je me dévalorise pas, je suis réaliste   

J'ai moins de fièvre, mais toujours mal aux oreilles. Surtout que hier soir à l'internat, quand j'ai dit à un des élèves que j'avais une otite, il m'a crié comme un boeuf dans l'oreille...  :hein:  :mouais:   
Alors bon voila quoi   

Mais merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je me dévalorise pas, je suis réaliste
> 
> J'ai moins de fièvre, mais toujours mal aux oreilles. Surtout que hier soir à l'internat, quand j'ai dit à un des élèves que j'avais une otite, il m'a crié comme un boeuf dans l'oreille...  :hein:  :mouais:
> Alors bon voila quoi
> ...



l'altitude Nexka c'est pas bon pour les oreilles... les cours de pelotage  faut les faire à terre


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

là, je continue de tester le Xserve... C'est un vrai bonheur :love: 

Sinon, pour ce qui est de peloter, l'important, c'est que ça tienne dans la main, non?


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moins de fièvre, mais toujours mal aux oreilles. Surtout que hier soir à l'internat, quand j'ai dit à un des élèves que j'avais une otite, il m'a crié comme un boeuf dans l'oreille...  :hein:  :mouais:
> Alors bon voila quoi
> 
> Mais merci  :love:  :love:  :love:



Sale gosse !


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> les cours de pelotage  faut les faire à terre



 :love:  :love:  :love: pourquoi je suis heureux tout a coup ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> l'altitude Nexka c'est pas bon pour les oreilles... les cours de pelotage  faut les faire à terre




Zut...  On est grillés Spyro....  :hein:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> Des fois ça peux tenir dans les deux, non ?
> :rose:
> :love:



si c'est trop gros après ça tiens plus dans les 2 mains


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Sale gosse !



Oui bah il paye rien pour attendre lui....   Je vais lui tomber dessus Abraracoursix un de ces jours   Ca fait plusieurs temps qu'il me cherche, il va voir que la Nexka elle n'est pas QUE gentille!!!  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:  

Le pire c'est que c'est même pas un môme, il est en BTS quand même...     :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour ce qui est de peloter, l'important, c'est que ça tienne dans la main, non?


y a toujours la bouche pour ce qui dépasse


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si c'est trop gros après ça tiens plus dans les 2 mains



Oui euhh  :hein: Alors si tu as déjà rencontré ce cas, à mon avis c'est que c'est toi qui a des petites mains....    Où alors elle s'est faite greffer des ballons de football!!!    :hein:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou de rugby ?
> 
> :rose:




   

Tu imagines le résultat    :hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou de rugby ?
> 
> :rose:


...même qu'un jour j'en ai vu une qui s'était fait greffer des gants de toilette ...!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...même qu'un jour j'en ai vu une qui s'était fait greffer des gants de toilette ...!!!



T'as aussi l'option gant de toilette avec balle de tennis qui pend au fond :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'as aussi l'option gant de toilette avec balle de tennis qui pend au fond :affraid:



  ... effectivement, c'était une full-options !!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

mon beau-père disait qu'il fallait que ça tienne dans les mains d'un honnête homme !


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'as aussi l'option gant de toilette avec balle de tennis qui pend au fond :affraid:



Berkkkk :affraid: :affraid:

En fin de compte, je suis bien contente d'avoir de petits seins   Au moins ça tient bien


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui euhh  :hein: Alors si tu as déjà rencontré ce cas, à mon avis c'est que c'est toi qui a des petites mains....



ça peu être possible 




			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Où alors elle s'est faite greffer des ballons de football!!!    :hein:



a ça j'ai pas encore eu  enfin j'aime que le naturel  ( a taille humaine si possible :love: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Berkkkk :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> En fin de compte, je suis bien contente d'avoir de petits seins   Au moins ça tient bien



et puis c'est mignon des petits seins. On a envie de leur faire des bisous tout le temps :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben, hé *on s'arrange !*



je suis pas partageur   :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Berkkkk :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> En fin de compte, je suis bien contente d'avoir de petits seins   Au moins ça tient bien




rahhhhhhhhhhhh ......

_Arret cardiaque du posteur, veuilliez revenir d'ici quelques minutes ..._​


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeu...
> _En fait._
> En vrai.
> *Je crois que c'est pas une question de taille ce que tu dis !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:



enfin pour ça c'est pas une question de taille  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Heeeeu...
> _En fait._
> En vrai.
> *Je crois que c'est pas une question de taille ce que tu dis !*
> :love:  :love:  :love:


oui, tu as raison. Mais les petits, quand même... On y revient toujours :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu as raison. Mais les petits, quand même... On y revient toujours :love:



narf :love:


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

je me sens bien rêveur :rose: Je me demande pourquoi 

Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr :king:

:love:

c'est le minimac qui est sorti

:rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant : moi c'est pile le contraire !



roberto est a amateur de gros seins  donc comme on trouve plus de petits seins que de gros ça nous laissent plus de jeune femme :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaarff !
> 
> Si je te disais sans rire que ce qui m'attire le plus chez une fille *ce sont ses yeux ?*
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...



tu a commencer par parler de seins avant de parler d'un regarde


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Ah maaaaaais moi non plus, rassure-toi !*
> Je m'occupe tout seul des éventuels débordements !!_
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



avec des petits seins il n'y a pas débordement :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Euh ! vous avez fini avec tous vos trucs .... j'ai failli en renverser mon bureau !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas encore finit, on n'aime bien ça :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

morning glory ?


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Tu comprends que je suis très ouvert comme mec !




 dis donc, approche j'ai un truc à te dire, entre nous


DIS DONC TU M'APELLES "MON POULET" EN M'ADMINISTRANT DES COUPS DE BOULE ET TU DIS QUE TU ES OUVERT ! DOIS-JE M'INQUIÉTER POUR MES PRINCIPES (ENFIN FONDEMENTS) :CONFUSED:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

mon dieu la nana qui vient de passer ! hereusement que l'aspi a été fait hier soir, ma langue s'est déroulée jusqu'à ces pieds  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

marche pas dessus


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore finit, on n'aime bien ça :love:



Oui d'ailleurs vous commencez à me faire peur les garçons là  :hein: :affraid: 
Je sais pas si je vais venir en fait jeudi soir...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

mais non, on est très doux et très gentils :love:


----------



## KARL40 (13 Janvier 2005)

Alors toi tu es plus "aspirateur" que "manuel"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, y'a ma ptéro qui vient de quitter mon bureau en mangeant une praline que je lui avais délicatement offerte ... je trouve qu'elle ressemble de plus en plus à un hamster en vieillissant..... :rateau: 
Je sais que ça a peu d'intérêt, mais à qui voulez-vous que je le dise !!!!


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu la nana qui vient de passer ! hereusement que l'aspi a été fait hier soir, ma langue s'est déroulée jusqu'à ces pieds :rateau:


 
 Plus longue qu'Amok ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu la nana qui vient de passer ! hereusement que l'aspi a été fait hier soir, ma langue s'est déroulée jusqu'à ces pieds  :rateau:



Comme si ta langue pouvait craindre quoi que ce soit...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> roberto est a amateur de gros seins  donc comme on trouve plus de petits seins que de gros ça nous laissent plus de jeune femme :love:



Ah mais moi, je ne suis pas sectaire! Le tout c'est qu'ils soient bien portés :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> Je m'attends pour les prochaines fois à une Alianor et une Mélusine, ce genre...
> :love: :love:
> ...


_

Comme pourrait le dire Sonnyboy, est-ce que Mél usine?   _


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais moi, je ne suis pas sectaire! Le tout c'est qu'ils soient bien portés :love:



avec un beau décolleter :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'ailleurs vous commencez à me faire peur les garçons là  :hein: :affraid:
> Je sais pas si je vais venir en fait jeudi soir...



Ce n'est que l'avant garde, l'artillerie lourde se tient en retrait


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'attends la débauche.
> 
> :love: :love:
> 
> ...


 
En fait tu fais un casting  ..
Le prochain épisode de Roberto et sa webcam sera classé X ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être... faire une _Chanson de Gestes sur la Table Ronde_ de la cuisine !
> :rose:


...attend que ta charmante épouse, mère de plusieurs magnifiques enfants en pleine forme ne soupçonnant pas ta turpitude, reçoive une copie circonstanciée de tes posts lubriques enluminés de baby-sitters à gros seins ... ... ... et t'en auras une Chanson de Gestes !!      :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En fait tu fais un casting  ..
> Le prochain épisode de Roberto et sa webcam sera classé X ?



tu veux participer au casting ?


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> (Tiens c'est une idée : j'aurai du la laisser branchée, l'iSight !)
> 
> :mouais:
> ...


 
Un remake du facteur sonne toujours deux fois  ?
Déjà fait !


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux participer au casting ?


 
Ben avant il faut que j'prenne rdv pour un peu de chirurgie plastique.. mammaire si j'ai bien compris !!


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

je procrastine avant de me remettre à modifier des CSS


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas en costumes d'époque avec la fraise grand format et les chaussures pointues qui rebiquent !



mieux pourquoi toutes les filles ont les mains bandées...   c'est à cause de ta * culotte bouffante *


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je comprends mieux pourquoi toutes les filles ont les mains bandées...  c'est à cause de ta *culotte bouffante *


 
Nan  
ça c'est la faute de zebig


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> ça c'est la faute de zebig




  ZeBig Kiki...kipik...         

bon je sais je sors


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben avant il faut que j'prenne rdv pour un peu de chirurgie plastique.. mammaire si j'ai bien compris !!



non, on fait dans le 100 % naturel :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je procrastine avant de me remettre à modifier des CSS



mal élevé pourquoi ce MiniMAc...   :rose:


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

très chouette galerie macelene, ça donne envie de descendre dans le sud...


----------



## MrStone (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mal élevé pourquoi ce MiniMAc...   :rose:



Euh... y tire la langue ? 

Mais ça c'était la campagne de pub de l'iMac tournesol, faudrait penser à se tenir à la page, sieur Grug


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben avant il faut que j'prenne rdv pour un peu de chirurgie plastique.. mammaire si j'ai bien compris !!



 moi j'ai pas bien suivi en fait... réduction ou augmentation...?  

sont donc jamais contents...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mal élevé pourquoi ce MiniMAc...   :rose:



tu va pouvoir en commandé 3


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux participer au casting ?



Ah tiens, je fais un casting demain...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas bien suivi en fait... réduction ou augmentation...?
> 
> sont donc jamais contents...



Réduction d'un coté, augmentation de l'autre, c'est ça la vrai polyvalence finalement....


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, *on* fait dans le 100 % naturel :love:


 
 
T'es le porte parole de qui ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es le porte parole de qui ?



Non, non, je confirme. Pour avoir essayé les seins siliconés, je confirme que le naturel c'est mieux. Ca fait moins balle de caoutchouc!


----------



## Immelman (13 Janvier 2005)

je me prepare a demenager et j'atteris sur le v.2 de ce thread et je comprends rien aux dernieres pages . Donc juste un grand coucou a tout le monde.

_Il sort quand le nouveau Roberto&Pepita?_


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mal élevé pourquoi ce MiniMAc...   :rose:


 il est vrai  que sur ces forums tirer la langue est un signe d'education


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es le porte parole de qui ?



De Roberto B.Root Prod


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, je confirme. Pour avoir essayé les seins siliconés, je confirme que le naturel c'est mieux. Ca fait moins balle de caoutchouc!


 c'est sur que ça va mieux depuis ton operation


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu s'rais pas *intérimaire,* toi aussi ??_
> :mouais:



Je bosse à mi-temps : 12 heures sur 24...
et j'alterne : 30 mn de Word / 30 mn de MacG... 30 mn d'Excel / 30 mn de MacG ... c'est un minimum pour tenir le coup...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui.
> Les vallées doivent être moins émouvantes...
> 
> :love:



Ben c'est le genre de vallées que même un tremblement de terre ne font pas bouger  
Un petit côté rebondissant


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> De Roberto B.Root Prod


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

c'est pour un tennis ?


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour un tennis ?



oui pour une partie de tennis en pension...


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> De Roberto B.Root Prod


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui pour une partie de tennis en pension...


 
ou une partie de pénis en tension  

Bon, ok, ça va, je sais, ..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

et on a le choix dans la date ?


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui pour une partie de tennis en pension...


 nonobostant et en sus, on fait comment pour les raquettes


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ou une partie de pénis en tension
> 
> Bon, ok, ça va, je sais, ..


M'enfin, Madonna


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> et on a le choix dans la date ?



surtout pas le mois d'août...


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nonobostant et en sus, on fait comment pour les raquettes



    mince les raquettes...   oui c'est vrai on fait comment...?  

ben on fera un jeu de Paume...


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

m'enfin les filles :affraid: je suis atterré :rateau:

[personne pour ressusciter un vieux fil ?]


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :king:
> *Je t'augmente à 9% !*
> C'est bien petit !
> :love:
> ...



bon, on augmente aussi le cachet de madonna alors


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin les filles :affraid: je suis atterré :rateau:
> 
> [personne pour ressusciter un vieux ?]


 
Pas moi.


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je vais prendre ma température...


_par interim mais bon_


ZIP!!!!




_oui je sais j'ai honte :rose:_


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin les filles :affraid: je suis atterré :rateau:
> 
> [personne pour ressusciter un vieux fil ?]



il parait que les hommes pensent a quelque chose de sexuel toutes les 9 secondes, et chez les femmes ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il parait que les hommes pensent a quelque chose de sexuel toutes les 9 secondes, et chez les femmes ?



heu... 9 fois par seconde ?? j'ai bon ? ...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

mais non, elle est très bien :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mince les raquettes...   oui c'est vrai on fait comment...?
> 
> ben on fera un jeu de Paume...


 sensuelle toi cette semaine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un moment de panique : *dans la main gauche j'avais le thermomètre électronique, dans la droite le stylet Wacom© !!*
> 
> :affraid:


 
  :mouais: quoi me dis pas que ton stylet fait pas thermomètre !!! 

 


  Pour ton tympan gauche ... un p'tit conseil si tu peux, arrêtes l'ordi


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un moment de panique : *dans la main gauche j'avais le thermomètre électronique, dans la droite le stylet Wacom© !!*(



T'as essayé de remuer le derrière pour voir si ça faisait bouger le curseur?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On t'a tendu la perche !
> 
> :hein:
> :rateau:  :rose:  :love:  :love:


 
    La perche la perche :mouais: mon pauvre Roberto la fièvre te donne des hallucinations !!!
  :hein: ou alors faudrait penser à (re)consulter ton ophtalmo   o sans ta femme pour pas qu'il se déconcentre et se plante dans les mesures exactes pour ta monture )




  Sinon moi là je vérifie l'heure d'arrivée de mon train :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dis : une question qui me titille depuis longtemps... Ça existe encore *Jours de France* ??_



Je suis plus "Point de vue images du monde" moi


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je viens de finir les pages de posts en retard depuis mon post de ce matin.
 
 :mouais: 
 :hein: 
 

Vous avez pas arrêté d'embêter la gentille Nexka, bande de mâles en pis !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je viens de finir les pages de posts en retard depuis mon post de ce matin.
> 
> :mouais:
> :hein:
> ...



Pour les pis, c'est plutôt du côté féminin qu'il faut voir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

*bonsoir*    


moi la je mange, j'ai faim et tampi pour le regime.....  .......
que j'ai jamais vraiment commencé !!!!


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Tiens au fait dites, pour voir, qui se souvient de la pub _"Marlène"_..._euh non_ "Ma reine... Oh les ronds !" ?
Hmmmmmmm ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2005)

robertav chanteuse patentée de l'Amok a dit:
			
		

> *bonsoir*
> 
> 
> moi la je mange, j'ai faim et tampi pour le regime.....  .......
> que j'ai jamais vraiment commencé !!!!



Bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir



la rousse deviens de plus en plus cuivré chocolat   

c'est quoi deja la derniere mode pour cet eté ?


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens au fait dites, pour voir, qui se souvient de la pub _"Marlène"_..._euh non_ "Ma reine... Oh les ronds !" ?
> Hmmmmmmm ?




je sais pas... j'ai comme envie de fruits de mer maintenant qu'on... hein ? pas le sujet ? ah bon, alors je sais pas, une envie brusque de coquillages aux saveurs iodées. 
Bizarre ces forums... 



Bonsoir Robertaaaav !

Moi j'ai rien mangé depuis mon chidéj' et j'ai envie d'un apéro.
C'est grave docteur ?


*[Edit: purée ! j'avais pas vu ! ! ! ! Je boule à 8 maintenant ! attendez de voir ça... y'en a qui vont regretter d'avoir oublié mes étrennes   ]*


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Là je me rends compte que l'écran de mon ibook est incurvé... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Robertaaaav !
> 
> Moi j'ai rien mangé depuis mon chidéj' et j'ai envie d'un apéro.
> C'est grave docteur ?



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: que pour toi et aussi un bon martini blanc bien frais !!!    


moi j'attends avec impatience de passer a table, mamancherie a cuisiné depuis ce matin un sublime ragù  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je me rends compte que l'écran de mon ibook est incurvé... :sick:




tu t'es assise dessus ou tu l'as balancé a la figure de ton boss ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la rousse deviens de plus en plus cuivré chocolat
> 
> c'est quoi deja la derniere mode pour cet eté ?



Façon fauve, il paraît


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

4400 posts, joli Robertav !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 4400 posts, joli Robertav !




oki, mais moi je ne boule que a 6        :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es assise dessus ou tu l'as balancé a la figure de ton boss ?    :love:  :love:


 
 Même pas... il bouge pas beaucoup en plus mon nibook...
 Il gondole, juste....


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

a table :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Quelle floudeuse ! 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Même pas... il bouge pas beaucoup en plus mon nibook...
> Il gondole, juste....



voila le pourquoi : il a trop habité a venise !!!


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Ça c'est un mail de mon directeur de thèse (à tous ses thésards).



			
				mon directeur de thèse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> Je viens d apprendre qu il faut faire un petit rapport d'activité pour l'inria pour demain !!!!!!
> on va donc etre oblige de modifier un peu le programem de demain après midi. Je vais avoir besoin de l aide de tous pour arriver a faire ce rapport.
> désolé!


On le pardonnera, parce qu'on sait qu'il est débordé, mais c'est tellement lui. 
De toutes façons on n'aura qu'à le faire en retard, c'est pas comme si ça lui était pas déjà arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Je mange ...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

j'me tâte...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

..à aller au ciné


----------



## pixelemon (13 Janvier 2005)

je me roule un stick de panaméenne (nan je sais pas elle est chimique et elle décoiffe)  je me tate (le sexe) pour un macmini pour ma chérie (que je vais passer deux mois à configurer ) et je finis un verre de madiran médaillé pécho à carrefour (très bon rapport qualité pris 5euros un nectar)

je terminerai demain ma lettre de motivation pour un poste identique au mien payé 35% de plus... histoire de chercher le piège au moins 

bizz à modern thing je sais pas qui tu es mais j'ai rêvé recemment que je partais au ski avec toi, tu avais la tete de ton avatar précédent... bref faut que j'arrête les beuz avant de dormir hihi


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

C'est bizarre cette fumée à chaque fois que tu postes pixelemon, on dirait pas du tabac


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fin de compte, je suis bien contente d'avoir de petits seins


C'est l'effet "plat c'est beau"     :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

*VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE PARLER DE MES SEINS OUI!!!! *    


 :hein:


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>


Désolé.  :rose: 

C'est vrai qu'on ne devrait parler que de ce qu'on a vu 

_(Non c'est pas un truc méchant sur leur taille, c'est juste que t'étais habillé quand je t'ai vue )_


----------



## pixelemon (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre cette fumée à chaque fois que tu postes pixelemon, on dirait pas du tabac


 
 ok sorry ça fait un peu affiche mais je poste ce qu'il faut, ce que je fais, et en général j'associe macG à un moment de détente que je m'accorde rarement (voyez le petit nombre de posts)...

 bref un bon verre de rouge avec un joint d'herbe en lisant les news pertinentes d'un site qui me plait et en racontant ma vie ennivré par les effluves de madiran... le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de bite koa 

 (ptain je dérape je m'enflamme)


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> *VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE PARLER DE MES SEINS OUI!!!! *
> 
> 
> :hein:




Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!

(Euh... je débarque... mais je te soutiens Nexka  )


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> *VOUS ALLEZ ARRETER DE PARLER DE MES SEINS OUI!!!! *
> 
> 
> :hein:



moi j'ai arrêter


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!



tu veux qu'on parle des tiens maintenant ?  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!
> 
> (Euh... je débarque... mais je te soutiens Nexka  )



Merci beaucoup...  :love: 
Heureusement qu'il y a quelque filles délicates sur ce forum  :hein:


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux qu'on parle des tiens maintenant ?  :love:



Essaie un peu et moi je parle de ton zizi


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!


pitchoune, les tiens sont moyens mais très beaux et ferme (merci les AES) alors ne soit pas si timide, ils peuvent en faire tomber plus d'un


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pitchoune, les tiens sont moyens mais très beaux et ferme (merci les AES) alors ne soit pas si timide, ils peuvent en faire tomber plus d'un



Comment tu sais qu'y sont fermes, tu les as pas touché! :hein:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Essaie un peu et moi je parle de ton zizi



attend, je prend mon triple décimètre (le double décimètre est pas suffisant :love: )


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Essaie un peu et moi je parle de ton zizi



comme je disais : merci les AES


----------



## chagregel (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!
> 
> (Euh... je débarque... mais je te soutiens Nexka  )



Je dois avoir un iChat en stock     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais qu'y sont fermes, tu les as pas touché! :hein:


et voilà, ça prend des photos mais ça nie


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais qu'y sont fermes, tu les as pas touché! :hein:



tu te rappel pas ?  tu avais bu un coup de trop :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon, au vu des derniers posts, je peux affirmer que je suis officiellement profondément désolé d'avoir relancé ce sujet :rateau:
_Mais un jeu de mots pareil j'ai pas pu résister _


----------



## chagregel (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Essaie un peu et moi je parle de ton zizi



Je peux parler de celui du squal


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je peux parler de celui du squal



chag, il y a des enfants


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chag, il y a des enfants


ils ont tous des microscopes ?


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ils ont tous des microscopes ?



justement


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ils ont tous des microscopes ?



tu peux m'en prêter un SM...?    tu dois bien avoir ça dans ton labo...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vous avez fini de parler de ses seins?!
> 
> je te soutiens Nexka



qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire qu'ils ont besoin d'être soutenus


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Et les filles, c'est pas mal d'avoir des seins non?  
 Pourquoi passer tout ce temps à s'indigner ?


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je peux parler de celui du squal



Tu peux, il est pas là et les absents ont toujours tort...  Et je suis toute seule ce soir  

Pas grave, je vais pouvoir dormir en m'étalant comme je veux  D'ailleurs, je vais pas tarder


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et les filles, c'est pas mal d'avoir des seins non?
> Pourquoi passer tout ce temps à s'indigner ?



t'as raison...  

      oui non mais des fois faut être maboul pour les cacher...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, il est pas là et les absents ont toujours tort...  Et je suis toute seule ce soir
> 
> Pas grave, je vais pouvoir dormir en m'étalant comme je veux  D'ailleurs, je vais pas tarder


j'arrive, 10 minute pour vevey   :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon Pitchoune, merci d'avoir attirée l'attention sur toi     
Bon je vais m'eclipser doucement sur la pointe des pieds moi du coup


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux, il est pas là et les absents ont toujours tort...  Et je suis toute seule ce soir



SM prend un train pour chez toi 



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, je vais pouvoir dormir en m'étalant comme je veux  D'ailleurs, je vais pas tarder



certain bureau viennent de grimper de 20 cm


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu peux m'en prêter un SM...?    tu dois bien avoir ça dans ton labo...


*400 ca peut faire peur tu sais ?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> certain bureau viennent de grimper de 20 cm


quand on vous dit qu'iChat ça marche....


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> certain bureau viennent de grimper de 20 cm


Rhooo ! Le vantard !


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *400 ca peut faire peur tu sais ?





ben faut voir


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo ! Le vantard !



non  :love:


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non  :love:


 ah ben certains bureaux doivent être heureuses...


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben faut voir


Toi, je sais pas, mais je sens que tu manques de quelquechose ces derniers temps.    :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

surtout sous le bureau


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> surtout sous le bureau


C'est pas fait exprès, mais ça colle vachement bien avec le post qui précède.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fait exprès, mais ça colle vachement bien avec le post qui précède.



ça, pour coller, ça colle ...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fait exprès, mais ça colle vachement bien avec le post qui précède.



j'appel monica ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Vous trouvez pas qu'il fait un peu chaud par ici ?   
Allez je vais fermer la fenêtre (de macg)


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je sais pas, mais je sens que tu manques de quelquechose ces derniers temps.    :love:



mais je suis pas c.... :hein:  juste un poil d'humeur badine... :rose: j'ai besoin de rire...    et de rire pour vivre 

:love: nanana nèèèère


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas c.... :hein:  juste un poil d'humeur badine... :rose: j'ai besoin de rire...    et de rire pour vivre
> 
> :love: nanana nèèèère


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais je suis pas c.... :hein:  juste un poil d'humeur badine... :rose: j'ai besoin de rire...    et de rire pour vivre
> 
> :love: nanana nèèèère


Alors ris...  et vis, surtout.


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

merci Vous DEux :love: au dessus 


bon on fait quoi maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> merci Vous DEux :love: au dessus
> 
> 
> bon on fait quoi maintenant...


 
  Comme disait mon instit de CM2 :  là maintenant on fait bli

 ouais je sais :hein: :rose:


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> merci Vous DEux :love: au dessus
> 
> 
> bon on fait quoi maintenant...


 
 Trismégiste ?
 Trilogie ?
 Triolisme ?


 J'sais plus à force moi !!


----------



## poildep (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Trismégiste ?
> Trilogie ?
> Triolisme ?
> 
> ...


 La troisième option m'intéresse... :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> La troisième option m'intéresse... :love:



  oula oula ....  


     j'ai cherché dans Google ça le fait pas du tout


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait mon instit de CM2 :  là maintenant on fait bli
> 
> ouais je sais :hein: :rose:





bli bli bli ....  

     bizarre cette maîtresse...


----------



## poildep (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oula oula ....
> 
> 
> j'ai cherché dans Google ça le fait pas du tout


Pourquoi tu vas chercher sur Google alors qu'il y a tant de volontaires sur macgé ?


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oula oula ....
> 
> 
> j'ai cherché dans Google ça le fait pas du tout


 

 Lorna   ?




 (Lo, c'est juste pour rire hein)


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu vas chercher sur Google alors qu'il y a tant de volontaires sur macgé ?








			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna   ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on rique de se retrouver à beaucoup plus là ....  siffle: 


  à moins que ....


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est l'heure !!!!!


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'heure !!!!!



   de quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant une grande tristesse c'est abbatue sur moi

mamncherie est partie chez elle et la il y a un grand vide

fiston est malade , ce matin a 5h il vomi et là il a de la temperature


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

salut Robertav ! Allez allez, on se laisser pas aller ! 
Un petit sourire pour le teo, s'il vous plaît Madame.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut Robertav ! Allez allez, on se laisser pas aller !
> Un petit sourire pour le teo, s'il vous plaît Madame.




voila    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Janvier 2005)

Meilleurs Voeux Robertav !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Meilleurs Voeux Robertav !!! :love:




a toi aussi petit fou :love:

merci !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour!
                         :

Donc, ça va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> :
> 
> Donc, ça va bien...




tu as ammené le champ' au boulot ?    :love:  :love:  :love: 


bon annif mon grand  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> :
> 
> Donc, ça va bien...



 *Oui      et quoi de neuf... *


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Oui      et quoi de neuf... *


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de quoi...



la du 2 em croissant :love:


----------



## iTof (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant une grande tristesse c'est abbatue sur moi
> 
> mamncherie est partie chez elle et la il y a un grand vide
> 
> fiston est malade , ce matin a 5h il vomi et là il a de la temperature


 
hello Miss ! 
tu ferais mieux de te tenir éloignée de ton p'tit bonhomme :hosto:  car ton WE risque d'être un peu galère... 
bon courage  

 fabien...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> hello Miss !
> tu ferais mieux de te tenir éloignée de ton p'tit bonhomme :hosto:  car ton WE risque d'être un peu galère...
> bon courage
> 
> fabien...




oki mon general , j'ecoutera sagement tes conseils   

dis....est que tu veux venir me donner un coup de main pour tout nettoyer ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

oula oula...   :mouais:  fais pas bon avec tous ces *crobes* dans le bar.... 

Heureusement qu'il y a un  hygiaphone... pour vous parler


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki mon general , j'ecoutera sagement tes conseils
> 
> dis....est que tu veux venir me donner un coup de main pour tout nettoyer ?   :love: :love: :love:


 
[MODE c'est arrivé prêt de chez vous ON]

Mais t'aime ça la merde !!!
Tu fais ça pour ton plaisir !!!
Je chiais la nuit, je chiais le jour, je chiais toujours !!

[MODE c'est arrivé prêt de chez vous OFF]

Merci Monsieur Benoit pour cette joie !!!!!!


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Super Moquette de Saint MAclou...   a changé sa signature... fin du petit carré bleu...   ​ 




Ceci n'est pas une pipe. Oui bon je l'avais senti.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

Laissez moi chaaaaanteeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

Ouaip bravo SM !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde 


je suis hyper content d'avoir fait une excellente affaire en achetant mon APN.

Très bonne journée à tous


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je suis hyper content d'avoir fait une excellente affaire en achetant mon APN.




et c'est quoi cet APN...?   des preuves


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi cet APN...?  des preuves


bon allez je donne mon filon par mp (et contre coup de boule )  à ceux qui le demandent


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas un filon qu'on veut (_à la rigueur ça intéresserait Le Squal qui aime les cailloux_ ), c'est des photos


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un filon qu'on veut (_à la rigueur ça intéresserait Le Squal qui aime les cailloux_ ), c'est des photos


ça viendra, mais comme je disais à Alan il y a peu : le meilleur des appareils ne changera rien au fait que je suis à chier en photo...


----------



## sonic snake (14 Janvier 2005)

Maintenant, je surcharge le serveur de ma fac en envoyant mes messages sur le forum MacG


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je surcharge le serveur de ma fac en envoyant mes messages sur le forum MacG



le flood est interdit pas la charte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est mort ici aujourd'hui... vous êtes tous en week-end ou quoi ??

Quand je pense que certain(e)s voulaient faire une "Révolution" !!!   
Heureusement que nos ancetres en 1789 n'avaient pas de RTT...    

 lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que nos ancetres en 1789 n'avaient pas de RTT...
> 
> lemmy



ils se sont bien rattrapés depuis...   

 CCM


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

Je dirais plutôt le contraire moi, si il y a peu d'activité ici c'est parce que les gens sont occupés par le boulot (comme moi par exemple). 

Sinon c'est sur que comme ils sont tous morts ces ancètres là, pour ce qui est de réduire le temps de travail c'est gagné (même les asticots ne bossent plus depuis le temps)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

là mon boss vient de me dre que j'ai 10 minute pour préparer un TP de 4h car il doit partir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là mon boss vient de me dre que j'ai 10 minute pour préparer un TP de 4h car il doit partir



c'est une grande marque de confiance dont tu devrais être très fier    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là mon boss vient de me dre que j'ai 10 minute pour préparer un TP de 4h car il doit partir



  Allez au boulot et que ça saute...


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là mon boss vient de me dre que j'ai 10 minute pour préparer un TP de 4h car il doit partir



_Je crois que je ne t'aime plus. Elle m'a dit ça hier, Ça a claqué dans l'airComme un coup de revolver._​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez au boulot et que ça saute...



"erreur" d'interprétation possible avec le SM  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "erreur" d'interprétation possible avec le SM  :mouais:



le mot "possible" ne me semble pas approprié...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois que je ne t'aime plus. Elle m'a dit ça hier, Ça a claqué dans l'airComme un coup de revolver._​



Je ne te dirais qu'une chose: tout est dans ma signature, et je suis là pour te prouver que c'est vrai


----------



## Nephou (14 Janvier 2005)

là je sauvegarde ma base iPhoto sur le bon vieux G3 Beige desktop 

:affraid: ben y'en a pour 4,76 Go qui transitent dans les airs


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te dirais qu'une chose: tout est dans ma signature, et je suis là pour te prouver que c'est vrai


Et ça c'est les paroles de quelle chanson ?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça c'est les paroles de quelle chanson ?



cali - elle m'a dit


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que nos ancetres en 1789 n'avaient pas de RTT...



Ils avaient des tombereaux de jours fériés, par contre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça c'est les paroles de quelle chanson ?



Ben à la base c'est pas une chanson. j'ai toujours eu ça comme devise.   

Cali me l'aurait donc piqué? :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cali - elle m'a dit


Non c'est pas à toi que je posais la question, je sais me servir de google quand même...  
  Je pensais qu'il te répondait avec un autre extrait de chanson quoi tu vois ?
  Pour de rire.
  HAHA
  :rateau:



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben à la base c'est pas une chanson. j'ai toujours eu ça comme devise.
> Cali me l'aurait donc piqué? :mouais:


   Mais ils comprennent rien ma parole !!   
   Y a des jours c'est difficile de faire de l'humour avec vous hein :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (14 Janvier 2005)

je mange des pringles vinaigre sel (so good) et je bois du lait entier (so gooood), je vais tester l'antenne wifi pringles ces jours ci...

bon au taf à ce soir les connards


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Là, je teste ma Web Radio accessible par iTunes:
http://81.255.34.33:8000


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

là je me dis que je suis bel et bien contaminé par fiston  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je me dis que je suis bel et bien contaminé par fiston  :mouais:



sale gosse


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

rha p'tain jolies les étudiantes de 3ème, beaucoup plus facile pour expliquer du coup    :love:


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Et voilà... tournée finie... j'espère pouvoir bientôt aller mixer au Pacha à Ibiza alors m'oubliez pas 

Je ferai pas de tournées ce week-end, je suis à Londres... dernière visite en 1985...20 ans ! j'irai peut-être au Pacha pour m'habituer, samedi soir, parait que c'est une belle boite ! 

Sinon je ferai un coucou à Mary Poppins samedi soir... si vous avez des messages, elle apprécierait de vos nouvelles !


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je ferai un coucou à Mary Poppins samedi soir... si vous avez des messages, elle apprécierait de vos nouvelles !


"Rend moi mon parapluie"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je ferai un coucou à Mary Poppins samedi soir ....



qui c'est encore celle là ?  :mouais: 

pourtant tu m'avait juré sur la tombe de notre poisson rouge que j'etait l'unique amour de ta vie


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... tournée finie... j'espère pouvoir bientôt aller mixer au Pacha à Ibiza alors m'oubliez pas


Ah, mois il me manque pas grand chose pour l'Olympe, donc je suis preneur aussi! En plus c'est mon anniversaire, ça vaut bien quelques boules vertes en plus!!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est encore celle là ?  :mouais:
> 
> pourtant tu m'avait juré sur la tombe de notre poisson rouge que j'etait l'unique amour de ta vie


 
 ça doit être une histoire de jeunesse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mois il me manque pas grand chose pour l'Olympe, donc je suis preneur aussi! En plus c'est mon anniversaire, ça vaut bien quelques boules vertes en plus!!



desolé mais *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr.*       :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mois il me manque pas grand chose pour l'Olympe, donc je suis preneur aussi! En plus c'est mon anniversaire, ça vaut bien quelques boules vertes en plus!!


 On réclame pas!!!! 


 ça fait 8 jours que j'ai rien reçu... :rose: :casse:


:modo: je sais, je sais....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être une histoire de jeunesse




tu crois?   

oui, surement tu as raison , vu notre viel age !!!      :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On réclame pas!!!!
> 
> 
> ça fait 8 jours que j'ai rien reçu... :rose: :casse:
> ...




sur de toi ?       :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sur de toi ?       :love:


 pfiouuu! t'es au taquet toi!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

super     

on vient de m'avertir que beau-frere vient diner  :mouais: 

sa fera deja 4 fois depuis que sa femme (il y a 1 semaine ) est partie en vacances elle revient dans  6 semaines !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


personne d'autre veut s'inviter ?
le resto est ouvert


----------



## Spyro (14 Janvier 2005)

Attention vous allez finir par réveiller les :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention vous allez finir par réveiller les :modo:





pourquoi ?   

il se sont endormis  ?      :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Janvier 2005)

Coucou!

Voilà, moi, je suis à la maison et je vais aller manger!

A +!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> super
> 
> on vient de m'avertir que beau-frere vient diner  :mouais:
> 
> ...


bah tu peux lui dire au lieu de poster ici ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et que ça saute...


en fait chuis assez d'accord


----------



## LiliTh (14 Janvier 2005)

Fiiioooou ! je rentre des soldes c t epuisant surtout quand on a rien trouvé !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Fiiioooou ! je rentre des soldes c t epuisant surtout quand on a rien trouvé !


j'ai un tp de sédimento en rab tu veux ?    :love:


----------



## LiliTh (14 Janvier 2005)

pkoi pas mais j'ai pas commencé encore ce truc la...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux lui dire au lieu de poster ici ?




certaines chose on les dis pas, 
on se tait avec un grand sourire 
mais on en pense pas moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> certaines chose on les dis pas,
> on se tait avec un grand sourire
> mais on en pense pas moins



envoie lui le plat à la gueule sans rien dire, avec un grand sourire


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2005)

Là direction le Bus pour la Gare du Nord, et Eurostar !
Londres pour 2 jours... je relève les compteurs dimanche ! 

Je verrai si on peut poster du Genius Bar à l'Applestore...


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2005)

Et de 2800 posts... sorry j'ai pas pu m'empêcher !


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2005)

Je vais me faire ondre chez le coiffeur ...... il était temps  




PS : POUR LE MODO : merci de suprimer ce POST


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2005)

Je vais me faire tondre chez le coiffeur ...... il était temps


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire tondre chez le coiffeur ...... il était temps





2 fois  ?   

pourquoi ?  :mouais: 

la premiere fois on t'as loupé ?     :love:


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

bien le bonjour a tous !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non la première fois il s'est fait *P*ondre par le coiffeur !
> 
> (Demain ce sera une coiffeuse, il se fera *F*ondre !)





tiens, chez moi c'est l'inverse     


ps : je ne vais plus le samedi chez mon coiff , 
maintenant se sera le vendredi


----------



## Lio70 (15 Janvier 2005)

Je suis levé depuis un bout de temps mais j'ai dû, en pyjama, finir un travail pour un client   

Bon, le week-end commence vraiment, là. Salut robertav, un petit croissant?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis levé depuis un bout de temps mais j'ai dû, en pyjama, finir un travail pour un client
> 
> Bon, le week-end commence vraiment, là. Salut robertav, un petit croissant?




   toi  :love: 

le plateau est pret, va le chercher au bon endroit


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi  :love:
> 
> le plateau est pret, va le chercher au bon endroit


 et si je veux qu'on me le monte dans la chambre ?


----------



## pixelemon (15 Janvier 2005)

je suis dans le lit avec ma chérie qui lit "camille la chenille" à mon fils Paolo, moi je vous écris avec un bonnet sur la tête... merci fiston.


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> PS : POUR LE MODO : merci de suprimer ce POST


Eh c'est pas des boniches les modos  
De toutes façons ils ont trop peur ils viennent plus dans ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et si je veux qu'on me le monte dans la chambre ?




pourqoi une telle demande tellement incongrue ?    

tu es trop fatgué?

tu t'es cassé une jambe? 


comme les modos , moi aussi je m'appelle pas boniche       :love:


----------



## duracel (15 Janvier 2005)

Je cuve.    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je cuve.    :sleep:




trop feté ?        :love: 



la maintenant je me demande si l'assurance scolaire de fiston
couvre ses lunettes cassé.....et quelle demarche accomplir   

en attendant , bien evidemment, je dois re-telephoner lundi
la personne qui s'occupe de cela n'etait pas disponible


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

il commence a ce faire faim


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

p'tain !!!!! 4 euros les 6 kriek a l'inter, je veux émigré en belgique !!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

là je me prepare spycologiquement pour aller
chez l'opticien faire des new lunettes a fiston...

 la bataille commence !!


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain !!!!! 4 euros les 6 kriek a l'inter, je veux émigré en belgique !!!! :love:



Mackie, je te garde un place au chaud dans mon abris de jardin.   
Bon, là c'est petit tour chez ma libraire et ensuite ballade photo macro.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je te garde un place au chaud dans mon abris de jardin.



oublie pas d'y mettre le chauffage


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

je vais voir le nouveau Miyazaki :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Ah y a un nouveau Miyazaki ?
'tain on me dit jamais rien à moi  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a un nouveau Miyazaki ?
> 'tain on me dit jamais rien à moi  :hein:



Il est quelque part sur ce plateau, à toi de le retrouver...


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais voir le nouveau Miyazaki :love:



vais y aller aussi dans quelque jour...

tu pourras me dire si il est bien ?


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais voir le nouveau Miyazaki :love:



vais y aller aussi dans quelque jour...

tu pourras me dire si il est bien ?


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

oooups p'tit pb avec macgé...

Pour la peine je vais aller bosser un peu...


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>


Arrête tu me donnes faim  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

t'aime pas les petits dej' au lit toi ?


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

Bah tu serais bien calé entre elle et son homme


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tu me donnes faim  :love:  :love:  :love:



Moi aussi...  :love: 
C'est trop bon les sushis :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...  :love:
> C'est trop bon les sushis :love: :love: :love:


Ah ben tant mieux, je pourrai t'inviter au restaurant japonais après les cours de pilotage  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> oooups p'tit pb avec macgé...
> 
> Pour la peine je vais aller bosser un peu...


t'inquiètes, ici tu comprendras bien le prncipe d'une maximum flooding surface


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi là je suis plutôt branché *restau italien improvisé...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ça me rapelle un réveil chez elle après une noce hardcore, ma bouche avec une haleine de chien et elle : j'adore ton gout de truffe blanche :affraid:

jamais j'en gouterai


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, je glandouille  ça fait plaisir !!! :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, je glandouille  ça fait plaisir !!! :love:


 gaffe, ça rend sourd


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> gaffe, ça rend sourd


 hein ??? qu'est ce que tu dis ??? Je suis sourd maintenant...


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a un nouveau Miyazaki ?
> 'tain on me dit jamais rien à moi  :hein:





			
				LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> vais y aller aussi dans quelque jour...
> 
> tu pourras me dire si il est bien ?




il est trop beau   :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...  :love:
> C'est trop bon les sushis :love: :love: :love:



un p'tit sushi ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...  :love:
> C'est trop bon les sushis :love: :love: :love:



un p'tit sushi ?  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit sushi ?  :love:


 mackies et sashimis


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mackies et sashimis



Arffff


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant je ne sera plus tranquille,
la famille est au complet     

ban voyons....


j'accroche fiston au mur 
fifille je l'envoie dans la salle de bain   ( 2h assuré de paix )

mais de l'homme j'en fais quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit sushi ?  :love:




 ha non, pas de poisson ici !!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je ne sera plus tranquille,
> la famille est au complet
> 
> ban voyons....
> ...


dans le placard avec l'amant 
OK, je sors  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je ne sera plus tranquille,
> la famille est au complet
> 
> ban voyons....
> ...


 achète lui une game boy


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

boulettes de viandes?
pas assez grand ni gras pour en faire dignement un plat     

dans le placard avec l'amant ?
trop petit pour 2 rivales        

une game boy?
et puis quoi encore ????   il a deja toutes les autres consoles
et j'en ai plus que marrre de bruit des jeux affreux !!! :mouais:    


nan nan , votre immagination laisse a desirer ce soir......   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(Là si je vous dis que *j'adore repasser*, je vais encore passer pour un détraqué, et puis ma boitaMP va se remplir de demande en mariage et en PACS, et à chaque fois ça me fend le c½ur de dire *non trop tard*)._
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Pfffff    M'en fou d'abord....   Moi ça me dérange pas de porter des vètements tout frippés...    :hein:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mackies et sashimis



consommable uniquement par une jeune femme :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je viens de conclure avec succès une passionnante expérience ménagère, jugez-en plutôt :
> *
> *j'adore repasser*




tu fais quoi...?  tu mets la main à la pâte aussi...? 

Si tu es aussi fufutte que pour un bain à 40°...  :affraid: c'est pas moi qui vais faire péter ta boî^te à MP...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff    M'en fou d'abord....   Moi ça me dérange pas de porter des vètements tout frippés...    :hein:




et puis sa existe le seche-linge.....plus besoin de pressing !!!   

ni de super males pour repasser nos coulottes !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis sa existe le seche-linge.....plus besoin de pressing !!!
> 
> ni de super males pour repasser nos coulottes !!!


on ne vous les repasse pas, on vous les enlève !


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> on ne vous les repasse pas, on vous les enlève !



encore faut-il qu'elles en portent...  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis sa existe le seche-linge.....plus besoin de pressing !!!
> 
> ni de super males pour repasser nos coulottes !!!



et puis elles peuvent avoir autre chose que des culottes  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> encore faut-il qu'elles en portent...  :mouais:



alors là, on gagne du temps


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

c'est-y pas mignon, ça


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis elles peuvent avoir autre chose que des culottes  :love:





oui bien sur


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

je vois pas ce que les sentiments ont à faire là-dedans


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai connu le fond de la cocotte-minute et j'en suis sorti vivant !



roberto: combien de fois faudra-t-il te le répéter   

une femme qui prend rapidement son plaisir ne s'appelle pas une "cocotte minute"    :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

célibataire SM ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> célibataire SM ?


non logique


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> roberto: combien de fois faudra-t-il te le répéter
> 
> une femme qui prend rapidement son plaisir ne s'appelle pas une "cocotte minute"    :rateau:



bien vu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non logique



un brin macho


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mackies et sashimis


    
_(gna gna bouler d'autres avant gna gna grug gnagna lui mettrai mes baguettes dans le sashimi moi à vBulletin )_



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me dérange pas de porter des vètements tout frippés...


Tu veux m'épouser ? :love:   



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> une game boy?
> et puis quoi encore ????   il a deja toutes les autres consoles
> et j'en ai plus que marrre de bruit des jeux affreux !!! :mouais:


Quels bruits affreux ??? Il joue à des jeux de torture ???

Et puis sache que la Game Boy est la reine des consoles. 
D'ailleurs là ménant y en a une allumée juste devant moi. 
Et j'y retourne.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(gna gna bouler d'autres avant gna gna grug gnagna lui mettrai mes baguettes dans le sashimi moi à vBulletin )_
> 
> Tu veux m'épouser ? :love:
> 
> ...



petit animal, petite console    

OK, je sors  :rose:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est-y pas mignon, ça



c'est tout mimi :love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> petit animal, petite console


 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui bien sur



tu n'a pas de sting sous la main ?  :love: certaine on aussi des boxer short


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas de sting sous la main ?



c'est pas comme ça que ça se porte, mackie     :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



Je plaisante, bien sûr 
et, apparemment, Roberto a l'air de bien te connaître


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

je vais manger et après je vais au bowling !!!  bonne soirée


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Si tu crois que je vais me laisser emmerder par un _pov'monstre_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oauis.
> Le dernier que j'ai eu sous la main a pas fait long feu !
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




savvait pas que ta femme est couturiere


----------



## Bouche Dorée (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est-y pas mignon, ça


 
 franchement je trouve cà d'un mauvais goût...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> franchement je trouve cà d'un mauvais goût...:mouais:




pourtant sa irait a merveille a ton pseudo   


a propos.......bienvenue !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> franchement je trouve cà d'un mauvais goût...:mouais:


T'as raison, autant l'enlever


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oauis.
> Le dernier que j'ai eu sous la main a pas fait long feu !
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais:  On sait tous trés bien de ce que tu fais des strings, culottes, sous tifs et autres sous vêtements de femmes....  :mouais:   
Et c'est pas la peine de t'en vanter!!!    


A ce propos...   Je crois que tu en as encore quelques unes des miennes  :hein:    *Tu me les rends quand????? *


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais:  On sait tous trés bien de ce que tu fais des strings, culottes, sous tifs et autres sous vêtements de femmes....  :mouais:
> Et c'est pas la peine de t'en vanter!!!



il en fait quoi ?


----------



## casimir (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui Roberto...  :mouais:  :mouais:  On sait tous trés bien de ce que tu fais des strings, culottes, sous tifs et autres sous vêtements de femmes....  :mouais:
> Et c'est pas la peine de t'en vanter!!!



ma maman cherche encore tous ses sous-vêtement


----------



## Nexka (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il en fait quoi ?



Rhoooo   Mais faut suivre..... 


Il cache des GPS dedans    :hein: C'est son truc...


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo   Mais faut suivre.....
> 
> 
> Il cache des GPS dedans    :hein: C'est son truc...



rohhhhh, encore des victimes de la trassabilité


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Mékeskeldi ?* :mouais:



petit calcul rapide   

dans  un mois il y a 30 jours
si tu dechire une coulotte par jour (voir plus dans ton cas )
il faut en  acheter 40 

soit tu est grossiste en lingerie
soit , ta femme travaille pour ses coulotte !!     


s'elle est coturiere, alors là , les données changent !!


----------



## Bouche Dorée (15 Janvier 2005)

double post. pardon ça marche pas bien Macgé.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (15 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourtant sa irait a merveille a ton pseudo
> 
> 
> a propos.......bienvenue !!!


 
  tout d'abord pardon de ne pas vous avoir salué... je le fais là... Bonsoir. 

  Ce déguisement, ce n'est pas mon style. 

  Et mon thread préféré reste celui de la nuit. Alors à bientôt là-bas.


----------



## Spyro (15 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je sais pas quoi faire...
Manger ptet ?
Allez chiche !


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...tu mets la main à la pâte aussi...


Pas crédible, hein


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> double post. pardon ça marche pas bien Macgé.



mais non, tu n'a pas connu l'ancien forum sous UBB :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Je regarde Lost in translation


----------



## casimir (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, tu n'a pas connu l'ancien forum sous UBB :love:



que de souvenirs :love:


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde Lost in translation



je l'ai toujours pas vu


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2005)

j'ai envie d'écouter pink floyd


----------



## duracel (15 Janvier 2005)

J'ouvre enfin les yeux, et mon mal de tête a disparu.


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

Je tape un rapport pour un projet professionnel que je vais presenter a l'oral... je suis trop joyeuse... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toujours pas vu


Pas mal comme film ...


----------



## LiliTh (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal comme film ...



wé bien sympa, bill murray joue bien, enfin il joue toujours bien...


----------



## poildep (15 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie d'écouter pink floyd


 me ferais bien _Dark side of the Moon_ :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie d'écouter pink floyd


 

Tiens MAckie la collection complète...       :love:​


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tiens MAckie la collection complète...       :love:


Ben non, y'a pas Ummagumma.  _C'est bien dommage, le titre est prometteur._ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> wé bien sympa, bill murray joue bien, enfin il joue toujours bien...


Oui sa partenaire aussi et elle n'a que 20 ans et déjà pas mal de films à son actif.


----------



## LiliTh (16 Janvier 2005)

Bounne nuitée a tous et a toutes  :sleep:


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tiens MAckie la collection complète...       :love:​



c'est sympa ce thread...


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, y'a pas Ummagumma.  _C'est bien dommage, le titre est prometteur._ :love:




En attendant de trouver LA modèle idéale...  :love:​


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Je tape un rapport pour un projet professionnel que je vais presenter a l'oral... je suis trop joyeuse... :mouais:



crée un compte AIM et viens nous voir sur le salon toubarvert  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas une blague ! ça existe vraiment !!!  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je vais aller me FOEHNER histoire d'être prête pour aller DÎNER chez les parents du Squal  

Bonne journée à tous et bon ap!


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

bon, ce midi c'est bière et choucroute :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce midi c'est bière et choucroute :love:



c'était bien bon :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Janvier 2005)

Beurk  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Beurk  :rateau:




mais non :love: j'ai même déboutonner le jean tellement j'en ai manger :love:


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce midi c'est bière et choucroute :love:


 
 Quand on en est au café/croissants, c'est un peu dur !


----------



## Nexka (16 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Beurk  :rateau:



Je suis bien d'accord....  :hein: Berk  :hein: 

Bon ben on continue les restos Japonais hien Spyro     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand on en est au café/croissants, c'est un peu dur !


 
  Justement ils sont pas trop durs les croissants ?


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Justement ils sont pas trop durs les croissants ?


 
 Frais de ce matin ceux là aussi ! 
 :love:


----------



## LiliTh (16 Janvier 2005)

Apres etre aller faire mon marché, je me remet a mon rapport... il me reste mon intro et ma conclusion, le plus chaint quoi !


----------



## LiliTh (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> crée un compte AIM et viens nous voir sur le salon toubarvert  :love:




euh bah j'ai un vieux compte AIM mais je sais meme pas comment entrer dans un salon...

(Nooooon ne me huer paaaas ! :rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce midi c'est bière et choucroute :love:


'foiré    et c'est pas une raison pour peter sur le toubar


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

Je cherche des photos ou des dessins évoquant des religieuses défroquées...


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

Un tag.


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside Aujourd'hui a dit:
			
		

> bon, ce midi c'est bière et choucroute :love:





			
				macinside Aujourd'hui a dit:
			
		

> c'était bien bon :love:


43 mn :affraid:
Bonjour l'ulcère dans quelques années  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un tag.


 

 bitteschen  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> euh bah j'ai un vieux compte AIM mais je sais meme pas comment entrer dans un salon...
> 
> (Nooooon ne me huer paaaas ! :rose: )



Huuuuuuuuuu    

dans iChat : pomme-G et tapes "toubarvert"


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> bitteschen  :love:


 
 De rien 

 Les soeurs défroquées, c'est un peu mon domaine !


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai mes examens dans deux semaines et je n'ai toujours pas commencé à réviser. 

 = sourrire coincé du gars qu'est dans la m....

 Cet aprém' : un bon bain à la canelle, de la musique douce, puis je rattrape 4 mois de cours en deux semaines => 

 AAAAAAAaaaaaaahhhhhHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonic snake (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mes examens dans deux semaines et je n'ai toujours pas commencé à réviser.
> 
> = sourrire coincé du gars qu'est dans la m....
> 
> ...



Hé ben, bon courage!!!!  
Moi, c'est dans une semaine, mais j'ai déjà un peu d'avance sur mes révisions  

VIVE LES EXAMENS!!!!!......mais qu'es que je raconte moi..... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mes examens dans deux semaines et je n'ai toujours pas commencé à réviser.
> 
> = sourrire coincé du gars qu'est dans la m....
> 
> ...


 Bonne chance Gabi !!!!!!!! 

(T'inquiète pas, c'est faisable )


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, bon courage!!!!
> Moi, c'est dans une semaine, mais j'ai déjà un peu d'avance sur mes révisions
> 
> VIVE LES EXAMENS!!!!!......mais qu'es que je raconte moi..... :mouais:


 Bonne chance à toi aussi sonic snake  
C'est bien les études de graphiste, y a rien à apprendre par coeur !!! héhéhé


----------



## sonic snake (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance à toi aussi sonic snake
> C'est bien les études de graphiste, y a rien à apprendre par coeur !!! héhéhé



   
Je vais me reconvertir!!!!!! Y'en a marre de l'informatique!!!!!


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

Réputation solidement accrochée, hein....


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un bain à la cannelle ?
> :mouais:
> J'ai jamais essayé.
> 
> ...


 
 Humm... Ca dépend : là, j'suis tout seul dans mon studio ; mais si ce n'était pas le cas, je ne ferais pas ça : la canelle a des effets secondaires étranges...


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me reconvertir!!!!!! Y'en a marre de l'informatique!!!!!


 Par contre, comme y a rien à apprendre, y a tout à réaliser soi même et ça prend bcp de temps


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

J'suis en dentaire... Sighh... :rose:

 Autant en médecine, on apprenait l'anatomie du corps entier : certaines zones du corps sont vraiment fascinantes... 

 ... autant en dentaire, passer des dizaines d'heures à nommer le moindre petit relief et sillon d'une dent : c'est :sleep:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> ... autant en dentaire, passer des dizaines d'heures à nommer le moindre petit relief et sillon d'une dent : c'est :sleep:


 
 C'est le prix à payer pour exercer une profession qui se met universellement en vacances fin novembre, pour ne pas sauter de tranche d'imposition....


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

Je confirmes sur l'anatomie du corps féminin c'est très intéressant


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'foiré    et c'est pas une raison pour peter sur le toubar



je peter pas, j'étais sortie :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 43 mn :affraid:
> Bonjour l'ulcère dans quelques années  :mouais:



mais non  bon maintenant galette :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je confirmes sur l'anatomie du corps féminin c'est très intéressant



narf :love:


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

J'pensais qu'un bain me mettrait en forme : en fait, ça m'a tout ramolli. :hein:

  (Vas-y Supermoquette : j'ai tendu la perche)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peter pas, j'étais sortie :love:


Et dire qu'il arrive encore a m'épater avec son écriture !


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'il arrive encore a m'épater avec son écriture !


 balèze hein !   :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'pensais qu'un bain me mettrait en forme : en fait, ça m'a tout ramolli. :hein:
> 
> (Vas-y Supermoquette : j'ai tendu la perche)



elle devait pas être assez longue


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle devait pas être assez longue


Ou alors trop molle


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'pensais qu'un bain me mettrait en forme : en fait, ça m'a tout ramolli. :hein:
> 
> (Vas-y Supermoquette : j'ai tendu la perche)


Prend une douche


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

et puis Gabi tu habite ou ?


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis Gabi tu habite ou ?



béni soit les outils de modération :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> béni soit les outils de modération :love:


 Si t'étais admin tu pourrais en savoir encore plus !!!


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si t'étais admin tu pourrais en savoir encore plus !!!



je sais plein de chose  bon, le TGV va jusqu'à Montpellier ?


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis Gabi tu habite ou ?


 
 Humm... Pour mes études : à Montpellier. Pourquoi cette quesion ?


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, le TGV va jusqu'à Montpellier ?


 
 Tu veux venir prendre une douche avec moi ?! :mouais:


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais plein de chose  bon, le TGV va jusqu'à Montpellier ?


 tu sais que c'est un mec, alors...  Pourquoi tu veux le retrouver ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Humm... Pour mes études : à Montpellier. Pourquoi cette quesion ?



rien, une histoire de fleurs  :love:


----------



## casimir (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que c'est un mec, alors...  Pourquoi tu veux le retrouver ? :hein:



il parait qu'il est a la fac, et qu'une fac c'est rempli de jeunes filles


----------



## Gabi (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rien, une histoire de fleurs  :love:


 
:mouais: Oh... Je vai sortir discrétement en surveillant mes arriéres.


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> il parait qu'il est a la fac, et qu'une fac c'est rempli de jeunes filles


 un champs de fleurs, quoi.


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

saleté de casimir  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> un champs de fleurs, quoi.



on va faire y faire un tour après être passer a la péniche ?


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> saleté de casimir  :mouais:


 Il est intenable.


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va faire y faire un tour après être passer a la péniche ?


 Mais c'est pas vrai !!! C'est une véritable obsession !!!!


----------



## casimir (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il est intenable.



juste avec une laisse :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas vrai !!! C'est une véritable obsession !!!!



pas du tout


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas vrai !!! C'est une véritable obsession !!!!


 Les fleurs, Pink Floyd (depuis hier), les péniches... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Les fleurs, Pink Floyd (depuis hier), les péniches... :mouais:



ben oui ?  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben oui ?  :love:


 C'est clair, faut que t'ailles vivre en Hollande.    :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, faut que t'ailles vivre en Hollande.    :love:



je parle pas hollandais


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais plein de chose  bon, le TGV va jusqu'à Montpellier ?


 
  C'est bien une question de parisien ça !!  

Attend les beaux jours si je peux donner mon avis ..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

alors mackie, la fleur elle est où ?

tu es sur d'avoir planté la graine au bon endroit  ?


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien une question de parisien ça !!


 
banlieusard STP 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Attend les beaux jours si je peux donner mon avis ..



les beaux jours ça existe alors ?    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur d'avoir planté la graine au bon endroit  ?


 
   


  oh pardon:rose:




  

   (ok je sors !  )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas hollandais



bon ecoute , juste un peu de bonne volonté...  

un ami de l'homme est allé au vietnam en vacance
et il est tombé amoureux d'une tres jolie fifille.....

resultat, en 3 mois il parlait le viet et aujurd'hui ils sont marié


----------



## casimir (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oh pardon:rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



coucou l'autre être orange des forums :love:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon ecoute , juste un peu de bonne volonté...
> 
> un ami de l'homme est allé au vietnam en vacance
> et il est tombé amoureux d'une tres jolie *fifille*.....
> ...


 
 Un pédofifille ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un pédofifille ?





non, un gars bien sympa ( et sans problemes particulier ) de 28 ans
elle en a 30 .....


pas besoin d'aller jusq'au la bas pour trouver une fifille sur le trottoir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon ecoute , juste un peu de bonne volonté...
> 
> un ami de l'homme est allé au vietnam en vacance
> et il est tombé amoureux d'une tres jolie fifille.....
> ...



ça sent quand même un peu la merde...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

tu ris jaune, sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

hé, hé...


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, un gars bien sympa ( et sans problemes particulier ) de 28 ans
> elle en a 30 .....
> 
> 
> pas besoin d'aller jusq'au la bas pour trouver une fifille sur le trottoir


 

   Jusqu'à 30 ans, c'est encore des _fifilles_ ?!! 

   Dis, je me demandais, faut qu'on t'appelle _mémère_, ou bien* ? :rateau:





 *"ou bien" est une expression incorrecte grammaticalement, mais destinée à permettre au lecteur helvète de ne pas se sentir dépaysé dans la discussion.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à 30 ans, c'est encore des _fifilles_ ?!!
> 
> Dis, je me demandais, faut qu'on t'appelle _mémère_, ou bien* ? :rateau:
> 
> ...


 
 surtout graMMaticalement 

  

 OK, je sors :rose:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> surtout graMMaticalement
> 
> 
> 
> OK, je sors :rose:


 
 Qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, Evelyne ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, Evelyne ?



Yvelines Grrrrrrrrr !
tricheur


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ah ben *je vais éviter alors.*
> 
> 
> ...



Avec de de la mousse... aussi tant que y est... quelques huiles essentielles... et puis ensuite une friction au gant de crin... un massage...  et tout le tremblement... 

Je prévois d'être là ou de sortir faire un tour...   


Fais gaffe toi et les bains... z'êtes pas grands copains...


----------



## Spyro (16 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me dis que j'ai encore rien fichu de la journée  :rateau: 
Bon, c'est pas bien grave, c'est fait pour ça les dimanches


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis que j'ai encore rien fichu de la journée  :rateau:
> Bon, c'est pas bien grave, c'est fait pour ça les dimanches



Le problème c'est qu'on se dit tous ça : le samedi on se repose de la semaine et le dimanche, ben.... c'est dimanche !


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

Là, je rumine quelques proverbes  :rateau: 

- Rien ne sert de partir à point pour aller nulle part. 

- N'oubliez pas que vous êtes unique...comme tout le monde.... 

- La seule chose qui différencie les adultes des enfants, c'est le prix de leurs jouets. 

- La vie est un long fleuve tranquille. Encore faut-il savoir nager... 

- Le fait que le monde soit peuplé de crétins permet à chacun de nous de ne pas se faire remarquer. 

- Longtemps, je me suis forcé de n'avoir envie de rien, pour ne pas souffrir de ce qui me manquait... 

- Je suis athée, Dieu merci ! 

- Une erreur peut devenir exacte. Il suffit que celui qui l'a commise se soit trompé... 

- L'éternité, c'est très long... surtout vers la fin. 

- Les miroirs feraient bien de réfléchir avant de renvoyer les images. 

- Le sage cherche la vérité, l'imbécile l'a déjà trouvé. 

- Il y a des esprits qui vont à l'erreur par toutes les vérités; il en est des plus ! Heureux qui vont aux grandes vérités par toutes les erreurs. 

Mouarf, que c'est bien vrai


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

Là je lis les ruminations proverbiales de golf ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis que j'ai encore rien fichu de la journée  :rateau:
> Bon, c'est pas bien grave, c'est fait pour ça les dimanches




 et puis on reporte a lundi .......     :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, je rumine quelques proverbes  :rateau:
> 
> - Rien ne sert de partir à point pour aller nulle part.
> 
> ...



Et moi, je ne suis pas superstitieux, ça porte malheur !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Là, je rentre de weekend, on é fêté mon anniversaire en famille, j'ai eu des sous pour m'acheter mon Nikon D70


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, je rumine quelques proverbes  :rateau:
> 
> - Rien ne sert de partir à point pour aller nulle part.
> 
> ...



C'est thématique jeudi prochain ?


----------



## la_chenille (16 Janvier 2005)

je viens de manger une bonne soupe et de la tarte au saumon, puis je vais lire un bouquin et aller me coucher.
je prendrais bien un bain mais j'ai peur de m'endormir et de me noyer.

parole de mon beau frère  a côté, ils nous gonflent avec l'asie.... c flippant


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est thématique jeudi prochain ?



Non, c'est déguisé. le thème: Lapin


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> je viens de manger une bonne soupe et de la tarte au saumon, puis je vais lire un bouquin et aller me coucher.
> je prendrais bien un bain mais j'ai peur de m'endormir et de me noyer.
> 
> parole de mon beau frère  a côté, ils nous gonflent avec l'asie.... c flippant



Putain j'y avais jamais pensé !!!

Je vais avoir peur d'aller prendre un bain maintenant...
 :affraid:


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

Faut que je me mette à bosser


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je me mette à bosser


A c't'heure là? Alors que t'as rien branlé de la journée?
Feignasse!


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> A c't'heure là? Alors que t'as rien branlé de la journée?
> Feignasse!


 non seulement de la journée mais du week end  ça fait plaisir !!! :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le gant de crin, mais sinon ça me va.
> _C'est quoi le *tremblement* ?_
> Des frissons ??
> :mouais:
> ...



Primo: le gant de crin ça fouette les sangs... 
Secondo: les tremblements... 
Tertio: Mon satff de collègues il te les faut prête à te réanimer, à te faire le bouche à bouche...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Là, je viens de commander mon Nikon D70 sur rueducommerce.com   :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de commander mon Nikon D70 sur rueducommerce.com   :love:  :love:



je viens de commander des piles pour iMac :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est déguisé. le thème: Lapin



Lapin chasseur 
OU
Chaud comme un lapin
OU
Coup du lapin
Ou
Poser un lapin ?

Selon je viens tout seul


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lapin chasseur
> OU
> Chaud comme un lapin
> OU
> ...



comme tu veux


----------



## LiliTh (16 Janvier 2005)

moi vais au dodo avec mes cours que je n'ai pas eu le temps de réviser a cause de ce con de rapport. Puis demain je commence a 8h avec un TD de géologie structural et ensuite de physique ! la chance


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> moi vais au dodo avec mes cours que je n'ai pas eu le temps de réviser a cause de ce con de rapport. Puis demain je commence a 8h avec un TD de géologie structural et ensuite de physique ! la chance


 wahouuuuuuu ça à l'air passionant !!!


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Janvier 2005)

Là je décroche la Teigne de la tapisserie. Ce chat ne sait toujours pas faire un backflip correctement.


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Là je décroche la Teigne de la tapisserie. Ce chat ne sait toujours pas faire un backflip correctement.


   mon chat non plus, le seul moyen de le jeter par la fenêtre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

là, ça va...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

faim !!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faim !!!! :love:


hot-dog du matin, chagrin


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

non la croissant :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

j'ai remballé le Xserve qu'on m'avait prété. j'attends celui que j'ai commandé pour la fin de semaine. :love:
et là: café clope


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de recuperer fifille au lycée....gastro .....  

sa m'etonnerait pas que l'ecole de fiston m'appelle aussi


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben alors je te fais pas la bise hein.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben alors je te fais pas la bise hein.




moi je ne suis pas malade....pour le moment !!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne suis pas malade....pour le moment !!



jusqu'ici tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'ici tout va bien



au lieu de te moquer de la mere
va t'occuper de fifille !!!!       :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va t'occuper de fifille !!!!       :love:



je ne demande que ça :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne demande que ça :love:


Attends, je t'apporte un seau, des serviettes, une serpillère, et une ou deux ordonnances :sick:  :rateau:   :hosto:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je t'apporte un seau, des serviettes, une serpillère, et une ou deux ordonnances :sick:  :rateau:   :hosto:



j'ai toujours aimer jouer au docteur :love:


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Je suis à ma BU : je bossais et puis au bout d'un moment (20 minutes en fait), j'en ai eu marre    Avec le temps, ma résistance à l'effort diminue.

Ah oui : Mackie : y a plein de jolies étudiantes autour de moi dont une jolie rousse aux yeux d'émeraude portant un petit T-shirt où sont brodées...

... des fleurs.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui : Mackie : y a plein de jolies étudiantes autour de moi dont une jolie rousse aux yeux d'émeraude portant un petit T-shirt où sont brodées...
> 
> ... des fleurs.



photos ?  :love:


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> photos ?  :love:








Elle a tombé le T-shirt pour toi


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Elle a tombé le T-shirt pour toi



Et avec des gants :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2005)

Le modéle "K714 QWL" est recommandé pour les rousses explosives mackie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

j'ai voulu tester proteus et adium et maintenant ichat me dit :

"Vous avez fait trop de tentatives de connexion en peu de temps. Patientez un instant avant d?essayer à nouveau."    :mouais:


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de te moquer de la mere
> va t'occuper de fifille !!!!       :love:


Malheureuse, mais, mais, cela t'a échappé ou tu l'invites :affraid:
En plus quand il saura qu'il y a le TGV pour aller chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse, mais, mais, cela t'a échappé ou tu l'invites :affraid:
> En plus quand il saura qu'il y a le TGV pour aller chez toi




le tgv  chez moi ?  

sur  ????  


je savais pour le tramway pmais pour le tgv.......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...
> je savais pour le tramway pmais pour le tgv.......



Un tramway nomé désir ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un tramway nomé désir ?




un tramway nommé desir  seulement par notre cher Maire   

quant au desir des habitants ...


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu tester proteus et adium et maintenant ichat me dit :
> 
> "Vous avez fait trop de tentatives de connexion en peu de temps. Patientez un instant avant d?essayer à nouveau."    :mouais:


Oui ça lui arrive des fois 

 Moi ce qui me gonfle c'est quand j'ai une déco de mon ADSL (il faudrait que je pense à contacter le support tiens - des sessions de 4/5 heures maxi c'est pas super) et que AIM me dit que je suis connecté depuis 2 endroits à la fois après reconnexion, le temps qu'il s'aperçoive que l'autre est déconnecté en fait...


----------



## KARL40 (17 Janvier 2005)

Je retourne et boulot !

Et j'espère que le dégroupage de ma ligne téléphonique sera terminé aujourd'hui


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse, mais, mais, cela t'a échappé ou tu l'invites :affraid:
> En plus quand il saura qu'il y a le TGV pour aller chez toi



je suis déjà dedans  (dans le TGV)


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2005)

Là, je me lève, j'ai terminé mon w-e de nuit, deux jours de repos et op, on y retourne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Excuse moi de poser une question un peu intrusive mais quel est ton métier ?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Je finis une lessive, je vais faire des courses après.

Le week-end à Londres s'est super bien passé.
On était sur Strand, à 5 mn des théâtres, Coven Garden, Old Compton, parfait quoi. Un conseil, oubliez vos a priori sur les comédies musicales et faites-vous un spectacle: j'étais un vrai môme en chantant _Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_, c'est magique ! , dans le quartier des théâtres vous aurez le choix ! Aucun rapport avec les pitoyables prod. françaises.

Magasins ouverts le dimanche, visite de la Tate Modern, en face du Millenium Bridge: impératif si vous êtes intéressé un temps soit peu à l'art moderne et contemporain, un bâtiment maginifiquement adapté, des visites par thèmes, superbes Rothko, mes chocs du week-end, énorme librairie.

L'AppleStore, c'est vraiment incroyable: des paquets d'iPod comme des boites de conserves sur les rayons, les PB du Genius Bar alignés, les gars qui sont souriants et la beauté de l'endroit, super central. Enfin l'impression d'un magasin "pour moi". Comme je l'imaginais, maintenant j'en veux un, sur les Champs ou pas, je m'en fous, on doit en avoir un ! Seul regret: pas vue l'ombre d'un iPod Shuffle ni d'un Mac mini.

Même si je mixe maintenant au Pacha d'Ibiza maintenant (merci Robertav :love: ), je ne suis pas allé à celui de Londres !

Aucune surprise: Londres c'est cher, et il faut farfouiller pour surtout trouver le truc que tu trouves pas ailleurs, si tu lis en anglais, c'est une des exceptions, là ça vaut la peine !. La nourriture y est bonne. Un cool week-end et un vrai plaisir, avec l'Eurostar 
Seul bémol: quand vont-ils passer à l'Euro et entrer dans Schengen ? Enfin, c'est sans doute leur exception extravagante, avec la conduite à gauche ! on a bien notre expcetion culturelle


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Seul bémol: quand vont-ils passer à l'Euro et entrer dans Schengen ? Enfin, c'est sans doute leur exception extravagante, avec la conduite à gauche ! on a bien notre expcetion culturelle



Pourquoi? Ils font partie de l'Europe les anglais?


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi de poser une question un peu intrusive mais quel est ton métier ?


Éleveur de sangsues. :rateau:

_(Popol, un petit lien ? C'est encore en ligne ?  )
_


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav proteus/adium versus ichat a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu tester proteus et adium et maintenant ichat me dit :
> 
> "Vous avez fait trop de tentatives de connexion en peu de temps. Patientez un instant avant d?essayer à nouveau."    :mouais:



Tu es trop bavarde on te l'a déjà dit


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je finis une lessive, je vais faire des courses après.
> 
> Le week-end à Londres s'est super bien passé.
> On était sur Strand, à 5 mn des théâtres, Coven Garden, Old Compton, parfait quoi. Un conseil, oubliez vos a priori sur les comédies musicales et faites-vous un spectacle: j'étais un vrai môme en chantant _Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_, c'est magique ! , dans le quartier des théâtres vous aurez le choix ! Aucun rapport avec les pitoyables prod. françaises.
> ...



Si Undertones fait une comédie musicale j'y vais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop bavarde on te l'a déjà dit



cela fait une moyenne   

sinon   

J'ai été contacté par Matsuhita, JVC et Samsung pour relancer les commandes de décodeur


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> cela fait une moyenne
> 
> sinon
> 
> J'ai été contacté par Matsuhita, JVC et Samsung pour relancer les commandes de décodeur



 

Je ne croyais pas que tu aurais encore des relances    :rateau:


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2005)

PUTAIN DE FAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXX

 (inutile de vous preciser ce que je suis en train d'essayer de faire maintenant (bis))


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

la machine à café ? le vélomoteur ? 

Courage. Nous vaincrons les machines...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop bavarde on te l'a déjà dit




meme pas, je faisait que de test et sans chatter !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN DE FAAAAAAAAAAAXXXXXX
> 
> (inutile de vous preciser ce que je suis en train d'essayer de faire maintenant (bis))



Nom numéro de fax est le 01 56 79 xx xx :siffle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Je mange un croissant


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Nom numéro de fax est le 01 56 79 xx xx :siffle :love:


 
  Eh oh ca va hein...les fleurs ça passent pas dans le fax  

 Le pire c'est que je me fais secrétaire improvisée pour des papiers qui ne me concernent pas et dont j'ai rien à foutre ! Les gens n'ont pas idée d'utiliser ces vieux ruclons aussi...je vais finir au télégraphe moi si ça continue !

  Merci quand même du soutien :mouais: :love:

  bon goûter t'a vous !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ca va hein...les fleurs ça passent pas dans le fax



par contre ton téléphone peu être envoyer par fax  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre ton téléphone peu être envoyer par fax  :love:



Comment ne pas perdre le Nord ....


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre ton téléphone peu être envoyer par fax  :love:


 
  Je ne donne jamais mon téléphone (c'est l'captain qui répond souvent ), je donne mon adresse...et tu as deja mon adresse (postale, pour rester dans les anciens modes de communications ) alors n'en demande pas trop coquin de voyou... si si tu l'as ! Souviens toi de ce jour là ....  Hum je te sens déçu là non ?!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

mon dieu !!!


----------



## Grug (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu !!!


 oui ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Il a dit mon dieu et pas mon lieu ...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Éleveur de sangsues. :rateau:
> 
> _(Popol, un petit lien ? C'est encore en ligne ?  )
> _



Ce n'est plus en ligne. La version 2.0 qui comportera en plus l'asticothérapie est en gestation.


----------



## MrStone (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit mon dieu et pas mon lieu ...



Salut les colins ! Alors, ça bulle ???


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Salut les colins ! Alors, ça bulle ???



Bloup bloup bloup ... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui ?



c'est pas toi dieu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

bientot ici se sera un forum religieux

il y a des dieux PARTOUT !!!


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a des dieux PARTOUT !!!


Mais nous n'avons d'yeux que pour toi  :love: :love: :love:

_Enfin non *aie*
   Pas moi bien sûr *aie*
Non Nexka arrête tu me fais *aie* mal
   Oui je sais c'est le but *aie*
_
   :casse:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bientot ici se sera un forum religieux
> 
> il y a des dieux PARTOUT !!!



j'attend toujours une relique de fifille :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend toujours une relique de fifille :love:



le sein suaire ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> le sein suaire ?



une photo (récente) suffira  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend toujours une relique de fifille :love:


Fétichiste !!!! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2005)

je viens d'être sacré champion de "et avec Google" :king:

Ben quoi, c'est mieux que rien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend toujours une relique de fifille :love:




mais tu l'as deja non ?   

me dit pas que tu l'as perdue  ?        :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fétichiste !!!! :affraid: :rateau:



j'ai demandé une photo une photo pas une culotte


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

Là je refais surface et je me mets fébrilement à jour des Apple News après des vacances totalement déconnectées   
Bonjour à tous
Il me faudra quelques jours de réadaptation
Heureusement, janvier est un mois creux pour le taf

Là je vais essayer de me dégotter un ou deux bons écrans CRT 21-22 epndant qu'ils sont très bon marché et avant qu'ils deviennent introuvables (je constate qu'ils partent très vite sur les sites qui en vendent)
Je bats aussi le rappel de mes barrettes PC 133 qui circulent à droite et à gauche... il me semble que beaucoup en recherchent


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu l'as deja non ?
> 
> me dit pas que tu l'as perdue  ?        :love:



je l'ai jamais eu


----------



## Grug (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi dieu


 :affraid: un mecreant ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai jamais eu



un mp t'attends...


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben, là, je vais commencer à préparer une petite raclette pour le repas de ce soir. Fromage direct d'un petit village pas loin de Gruyère (la ville); merci à ma cousine   ! J'ai de la viande séchée des Grisons, des cornichons, des petits oignons, du poivre, de la mâche/rampon/doucette pour accompagner. Un blanc qui ira bien est déjà au frigo. 

J'ai faim... je sens qu'on vas se régaler ce soir. 

Ah, j'ai reçu un cdb de Sonnyboy, impression bizarre. Il refusera de l'admettre sans doute mais c'était pas si désagréable, pas vrai SB ?    Allez Ibiza n'est plus si loin  !!! POP !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai faim... je sens qu'on vas se régaler ce soir.




comment sa *on* ?????     

je le savais et  mancherie avait raison, 
tu as une maitresse dans chaque ville !!!       :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment sa *on* ?????
> 
> je le savais et mancherie avait raison,
> tu as une maitresse dans chaque ville !!!      :love:


 
ya que toi...   Robertav pour parler aux mecs comme ça...   

Sinon je suis encore dans mon aquarium... pas prêtes de sortir de là avec mes copines...
on en a un peu ras la kaskatte...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya que toi...   Robertav pour parler aux mecs comme ça...
> 
> Sinon je suis encore dans mon aquarium... pas prêtes de sortir de là avec mes copines...
> on en a un peu ras la kaskatte...




dans l'aquarium avec un portable et connexion adsl ?

uahwwww !!!  :love:  :love: 

dis , si tu t'ennuie tant , tu n'as que a les noyer copinadores !!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya que toi...   Robertav pour parler aux mecs comme ça...
> 
> Sinon je suis encore dans mon aquarium... pas prêtes de sortir de là avec mes copines...
> on en a un peu ras la kaskatte...


Je peux toucher au "ras" ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux toucher au "ras" ?



c'est ras la casquette, pas la moufette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est ras la casquette, pas la moufette




tu es a coté d'elle pour etre aussi affirmatif ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un mp t'attends...




répondu :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es a coté d'elle pour etre aussi affirmatif ?



:rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> répondu :love:




idem..

maintenant tu n'a plus que a l'imprimer format 150 x 200 (cm)
et trouver un joli cadre !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> répondu :love:



:love: :love: elle est très craquante :love: :love:


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Je discute avec Snak sur un channel américain mac de "l'amour fraternel entre nos deux pays" confronté à des yankees à la vision historique quelque peu étrange _: "how many times did the US save france WW1 WW2 Vietnam, and they wont help us now, fuck them" _et un magnifique_ "they just cant accept the fact that they arent world players any longer and resent the power the US has".

_  Un agréable moment en somme_. 
_


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Excusez-moi un instant, j'ai soudainement une nausée tenace.


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me dis que si je mange, j'aurai moins faim.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

là je vais bouler avant de voir un dvd "troie"



bonne soirée a tousss !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis que si je mange, j'aurai moins faim.



je peux te le confirmer   

j'ai mangé et ai effectivement moins faim


----------



## Grug (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je discute avec Snak sur un channel américain mac de "l'amour fraternel entre nos deux pays" confronté à des yankees à la vision historique quelque peu étrange _: "how many times did the US save france WW1 WW2 Vietnam, and they wont help us now, fuck them" _et un magnifique_ "they just cant accept the fact that they arent world players any longer and resent the power the US has".
> 
> _  Un agréable moment en somme_.
> _


  en general c'est là qu'on place un "what's up about native american"


----------



## Grug (17 Janvier 2005)

et on peut ponctuer ses phrases d'un "remember Lafayette !"


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je vais bouler avant de voir un dvd "troie"
> 
> 
> 
> bonne soirée a tousss !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Là je me suis fait bouler par quelqu'un qui va bientôt revenir parce que son film est à chier


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Je regarde maigret mais je crois que je l'ai déjà vu.


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je peux te le confirmer


Oui moi aussi maintenant, par contre je pensais pas que je me ferais autant bouler pour un message aussi anodin 

Sinon moi j'ai déjà vu Maigret, mais cet épisode là je sais pas


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et on peut ponctuer ses phrases d'un "remember Lafayette !"


 
    Bah, ce serait assez bête de rentrer dans ce petit jeu des nationalismes bornés.

    "Moi qui suis né en France dans un bled incognito,
    Je ne comprends pas la démence, je ne vois pas les idéaux,
    de ceux qui pensent la naissance comme une attache, un ghetto.
    Pardonnez-moi cette offense et traduisez en ces mots :
    Issus de la poussiére, on s'en retourne à la poussiére,
    Issus de la planéte Terre, on s'y proméne sans frontiére"

  Mais je n'ai pas pû m'empêcher de lacher un_ "I think it's not really smart to say "I don't like people of this country" because you don't agree with some aspects of this country politic" _et un_ "I don't think being a big country allow it to rule the world"..._


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben là je viens de voir qu'en mon absence Free m'avait passé sur un DSLAM 2... l'upload est monté à 800... Comme quoi le retour de vacances ça a aussi ses bons côtés


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

Moi, personne me boule...


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est hallucinant j'ai le même message qu'avant de partir :vous devriez distribuer des points à d'autres avant d'en donner à....; Comme si j'avais boulé hier  pour la dernière fois  et non en décembre


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est hallucinant j'ai le même message qu'avant de partir :vous devriez distribuer des points à d'autres avant d'en donner à....; Comme si j'avais boulé hier  pour la dernière fois  et non en décembre


C'est à dire que si tu lis bien le message, il n'y est pas question de temps, mais de varier les boulages.


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Janvier 2005)

Là? Ben je fais un bisou :love: à chacun de vous pour vous dire bonne nuit!


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je crois qu'il y a des ptis problèmes chez OVH ou c'est moi ?
(Par exemple voit on les images dans ma signature ?)


----------



## poildep (17 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (Par exemple voit on les images dans ma signature ?)


Non. Et ta page web non plus.


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Ouaip et comme http://www.ovh.com non plus je crois qu'ils ont un problème technique :rateau:
Ça dure rarement longtemps, mais ils pourraient faire ça quand je dors ça me gênerait moins 

[Edit] _Tiens qu'est-ce que je vous disais ?  _

[Re-Edit] _Bon par contre la base de données est pas encore revenue, mais ça gène pas trop pour les images_


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

là j'hésite entre une jeune femme lascive, un verre de vin, ou finir un bon disque...


euh, non, en fait..

je floode sur Macgé


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me dis que quand même merde !

C'est à dire que je regarde exceptionnellement un peu la télé ce soir et je me dis qu'il est heureux que ce soit exceptionnel.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Là je me suis fait bouler par quelqu'un qui va bientôt revenir parce que son film est à chier



desolé mais j'ai tenu jusq'au la fin : 2h40 de film 

tres beau film  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

j'ai reçu ceci , l'expediteur se reconnaitra ......





> *Je suis en pleine semaine de partiels, si je merde demain comme aujourd'hui je redouble et elle ose me souhaiter une bonne semaine !
> Y a du foutage de gueule   :love: *





MERDE !!!!        :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Janvier 2005)

On lui souhaite une bonne semaine quand même et surtout un bon demain


----------



## LiliTh (18 Janvier 2005)

Je reviens du ciné, je suis allée voir le chateau ambulant, en effet il est génial ! vraiment a voir


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

Là je mate l'Open d'Australie à la télé ...


----------



## sonic snake (18 Janvier 2005)

Là, je me tape une tonne de révision pour mes partiels de la semaine prochaine.......
MERDE A TOUS LES ETUDIANTS QUI SONT EN PLEIN DEDANS(N.B.: pas dans la merde, dans les partiels  )
Et bon courage car cela ne fait que commencer


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant, moi aussi je veux une double kaskette !!!!  

_(merci goulv' pour le lien)_


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant, moi aussi je veux une double kaskette !!!!
> 
> _(merci goulv' pour le lien)_


 Pas de quoi!


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'attends une offre de salaire pour un poste que je devrai pouvoir commencer lundi!!!!! MON PREMIER JOB!!!!     

Je suis super content et meme que hier soir je me suis envoyé une bouteille de rouge et une de champagne pour moi tout seul avec Pitchoune qui à grapillé dedans et ce matin....je suis pas tout tout frais....   

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: à toutes et tous! (profitez... je suis de bonne humeur.....   )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'attends une offre de salaire pour un poste que je devrai pouvoir commencer lundi!!!!! MON PREMIER JOB!!!!




*super !!!!!!     *

bravoooo !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'attends une offre de salaire pour un poste que je devrai pouvoir commencer lundi!!!!! MON PREMIER JOB!!!!
> 
> Je suis super content et meme que hier soir je me suis envoyé une bouteille de rouge et une de champagne pour moi tout seul avec Pitchoune qui à grapillé dedans et ce matin....je suis pas tout tout frais....
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: à toutes et tous! (profitez... je suis de bonne humeur.....   )


 Ouais ben au boulot maintenant fénéant! Tu vas enfin voir ce que ce mot veut dire!!


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *super !!!!!!     *
> 
> bravoooo !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



merci..... :rose:


----------



## LiliTh (18 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est l'inauguration de l'A380 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à toulouse avec Chirac, Blair, Zapatero... Bah je vous le dit toulouse c'est un beau bordel en ce moment on peut pas circuler et meme que mon bus pour aller a la fac je dois aller a l'autre bout de chez moi :hein:


----------



## Immelman (18 Janvier 2005)

Je ne me lasse pas de cette image: http://homepage.mac.com/sp.hardy/.Pictures/Mass/Robot%20Champignon.jpg


----------



## theozdevil (18 Janvier 2005)

j'écoute de la musique bizard chez un ami..
 tres bizard la musique vraiment bizard


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute de la musique bizard chez un ami..
> tres bizard la musique vraiment bizard



ta encore bu quoi hier ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une photo (récente) suffira  :love:



Je t'en troque une contre un minimac


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en troque une contre un minimac



trop tard, je l'ai reçu :love: elle est très craquante :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

zar





			
				theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> j'écoute de la musique bizard chez un ami..
> tres bizard la musique vraiment bizard


Bizard, vous avez dit bizard ? 
 Comme c'est bizarre !!    




_PS: moi aussi je peux avoir une photo très craquante ?_


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: moi aussi je peux avoir une photo très craquante ?_



Plait t'il ????    :hein:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: moi aussi je peux avoir une photo très craquante ?_



nexka va être jalouse


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nexka va être jalouse



Non....  :hein: C'est pas mon genre  

Je vais juste lui arracher la tête!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non....  :hein: C'est pas mon genre
> 
> Je vais juste lui arracher la tête!!!



dîner en tête a tête de prévu ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, je l'ai reçu :love: elle est très craquante :love:



oui, hein?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> oui, hein?



disons que je suis en train de voir comment allée en Alsace


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non....  :hein: C'est pas mon genre
> 
> Je vais juste lui arracher la tête!!!





seulement la tete?       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disons que je suis en train de voir comment allée en Alsace




en tgv ...



dixit golf


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2005)

j'ai faim


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

J'ai soif!  :sick:  :casse:


----------



## Caster (18 Janvier 2005)

J'attends que ma fille se réveille, pour lui donner le biberon .... puis hop ! au travail


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Je vais aller me faire un chtirepas ! J'ai la dalle. 

Je suis content, l'affiche sur laquelle j'étais depuis novembre a bien plus au client


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tgv ...
> 
> 
> 
> dixit golf



hihi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller me faire un chtirepas ! J'ai la dalle.
> 
> Je suis content, l'affiche sur laquelle j'étais depuis novembre a bien plus au client






*parfait !!!!*


maintenant tu n'as plus d'excuses pour ne pas m'offrir 
le cadeau de noel      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour le cadeau, faudrait juste que tu me fasses parvenir ton adresse postale par MP ! virtuellement, ça passe pas dans les cables !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Plait t'il ????    :hein:


Mais euh j'ai pas précisé le modèle hein, je voulais bien entendu parler d'une photo très craquante de toi mon canari des îles :love: :love: :love:


----------



## MrStone (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tgv ...
> 
> 
> 
> dixit golf



Oui, vers 2010-2015 ça devrait être fini, non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh j'ai pas précisé le modèle hein, je voulais bien entendu parler d'une photo très craquante de toi mon canari des îles :love: :love: :love:



j'ai une photo de nexka dans une soirée broute minou


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour le cadeau, faudrait juste que tu me fasses parvenir ton adresse postale par MP ! virtuellement, ça passe pas dans les cables !




mais quelle *espece* de *radin* ce mec !!!!    

toutes les excuses sont bonne pour ne pas m'offrir une chaussette ipod rose      




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vers 2010-2015 ça devrait être fini, non ?




plus que *parfait* !!!!  

en attendant mackie aura le temp de preparer sa dote !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




coucou toi     :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une photo de nexka dans une soirée broute minou


Non celle là je l'ai déjà 

_(J'en ai même une avec un string et un décolleté osé, mais je la garde)_


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plus que *parfait* !!!!
> 
> en attendant mackie aura le temp de preparer sa dote !!!



j'ai déjà une dote


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _( un décolleté osé, mais je la garde)_



rembourrage


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non celle là je l'ai déjà
> 
> _(J'en ai même une avec un string et un décolleté osé, mais je la garde)_


 Moi j'ai une photo d'un petit dragon violet en string...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà une dote




mais quel garçon prevoyant !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais quel garçon prevoyant !!!



je prévois toujours tout


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une photo d'un petit dragon violet en string...





quel horreur  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une photo d'un petit dragon violet en string...


Prouve le !


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel horreur  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 Mais non! Je fournis les lunettes 3D


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Prouve le !


 On échange nos photos?


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On échange nos photos?



Ben voyons....    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons....    :hein:  :mouais:



tu a besoins de sabre laser pour mater ces mâles en rut ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a besoins de sabre laser pour mater ces mâles en rut ?




Peut être un peu trop radical....   

Je vais commencer par ressortir mes vieilles chaussures de rugby  :love: Et les mater à coup de crampons....    Ca devrait suffire


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a besoins de sabre laser pour mater ces mâles en rut ?


Arf tu peux parler toi, en matière de rut !!!

 D'façon goulven c'est rien que du vent, il a pas de photo


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Peut être un peu trop radical....
> 
> Je vais commencer par ressortir mes vieilles chaussures de rugby  :love: Et les mater à coup de crampons....    Ca devrait suffire





taille 38....  

tu en as a me preter ????


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arf tu peux parler toi, en matière de rut !!!
> 
> D'façon goulven c'est rien que du vent, il a pas de photo




2 minutes, j'en vais poster 1


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 2 minutes, j'en vais poster 1


Le temps que tu installes photoshop, c'est bon on est tranquilles


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> taille 38....
> 
> tu en as a me preter ????



Beh en fait je les ai jamais lavés depuis mon dernier match (soit ya trois ans maintenant...  :hein: ) histoire de garder l'esprit du terrain...   Et vu l'état du terrain cette fois là   Environs 10 cm de boue sur toute la longueur.... Il pleuvait des cordes... Alors imagine les crampons....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le temps que tu installes photoshop, c'est bon on est tranquilles



le temp que je reduit la photo
que je la met en ligne 
et que
SAFARI *arrete* de quitter inopinement !!!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Peut être un peu trop radical....
> 
> Je vais commencer par ressortir mes vieilles chaussures de rugby  :love: Et les mater à coup de crampons....    Ca devrait suffire



je m'occupe des plaquages  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le temps que tu installes photoshop, c'est bon on est tranquilles




voila cher dragon( et nexka )  a quoi tu aura droit le mardi soir et w.e.
quand tu auras de momes     


http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/tamtam.JPG


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Bon Mackie, occupe toi de fifille et laisse les autres tranquilles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon Mackie, occupe toi de fifille et laisse les autres tranquilles



et baisse le volume de la tele

ce jeux est........tres bruyant !!!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Beh en fait je les ai jamais lavés depuis mon dernier match (soit ya trois ans maintenant...  :hein: ) histoire de garder l'esprit du terrain...   Et vu l'état du terrain cette fois là   Environs 10 cm de boue sur toute la longueur.... Il pleuvait des cordes... Alors imagine les crampons....



ça va partir tout seul sur la peau rugueuse de spyro


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila cher dragon( et nexka )  a quoi tu aura droit le mardi soir et w.e.
> quand tu auras de momes
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/tamtam.JPG


Oh ça me rappelle quand ma mère a offert un tambour (version avec baguettes) à ma nièce, les parents étaient conteeeeeeeents. _Bon c'est la petite qu'avait demandé, y avait pas le choix , mais enfin ils étaient contents  _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Beh en fait je les ai jamais lavés depuis mon dernier match (soit ya trois ans maintenant...  :hein: ) histoire de garder l'esprit du terrain...   Et vu l'état du terrain cette fois là   Environs 10 cm de boue sur toute la longueur.... Il pleuvait des cordes... Alors imagine les crampons....




pas de prob, je suis la reine de la machine a laver


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila cher dragon( et nexka )  a quoi tu aura droit le mardi soir et w.e.
> quand tu auras de momes
> 
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/tamtam.JPG



ta de la chance, il joue pas encore de DDR


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh ça me rappelle quand ma mère a offert un tambour (version avec baguettes) à ma nièce, les parents étaient conteeeeeeeents. _Bon c'est la petite qu'avait demandé, y avait pas le choix , mais enfin ils étaient contents  _







ben moi *je ne suis pas SOURDE*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta de la chance, il joue pas encore de DDR



houille , c'est qui ce DDR ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon Mackie, occupe toi de fifille



j'en ai bien l'intention :love:



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et laisse les autres tranquilles



Jaloux ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> houille , c'est qui ce DDR ?



Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux ?


C'est à dire que là c'est limite si tu lui dis pas de me taper dessus si tu veux... Alors bon jveux bien être conciliant, et même ne pas ciller du tout, mais quand même y a des limites


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Dance Dance Revolution



j'ai celui la aussi sur ps2 et meme
le jeux où on chante


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai celui la aussi sur ps2 et meme
> le jeux où on chante



il y a des dizaines de version de DDR :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des dizaines de version de DDR :love:




et le eyetoy ?      

celui la il m'a deja cassé 2 vases


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> celui la il m'a deja cassé 2 vases


Robertav je suis vraiment désolé, parce que ça doit pas être drôle, mais si je n'étais de caractère réservé et au boulot, cette phrase aurait déclenché chez moi un fou-rire immédiat.    _(Mais là non je me contente de rire intérieurement)._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Robertav je suis vraiment désolé, parce que ça doit pas être drôle, .............





pas grave....
j'ai plus de vases de valeur  depuis la naissance de fiston 
et je compte pas en racheter avant qu'il n'ait pas un chez lui !!!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le eyetoy ?
> 
> celui la il m'a deja cassé 2 vases



c'est encore autre chose  j'imagine une fusion DDR + eyetoy + micro :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

La maintenant le courant est revenu. Non mais sans blague! Une panne de Genève à Lausanne! C'est fou non? Plus un seul feu tricolore qui fonctionne! le bordel dans les rues quoi! Et tous les magasins obligés de fermer!


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave....
> j'ai plus de vases de valeur  depuis la naissance de fiston
> et je compte pas en racheter avant qu'il n'ait pas un chez lui !!!!!


 Vu son age sur la photo, il te reste quelques années...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore autre chose  j'imagine une fusion DDR + eyetoy + micro :love:




tu la veux la baffe que je me suis ramassé
pendant que les homme de maison jouaient a la eye ?????? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vu son age sur la photo, il te reste quelques années...





oki, mais comme toutes bonne mere ,
 je lui donne de la soupe tous les jours........  

il grandira plus vite !!!!   





edit : juste en ce moment il est en train de me demander un "animal de compagnie":
une tortue !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu la veux la baffe que je me suis ramassé
> pendant que les homme de maison jouaient a la eye ?????? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



bon, laisse les hommes jouer a ça et moi je vais m'occuper de fifille :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki, mais comme toutes bonne mere ,
> je lui donne de la soupe tous les jours........
> 
> il grandira plus vite !!!!


 Il va être content quand il lira ça dans quelques années!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Il va être content quand il lira ça dans quelques années!




t'inquiete 

je lui montrera en meme temp ses video
lui meme il dira surement que je suis une sainte !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : juste en ce moment il est en train de me demander un "animal de compagnie":
> une tortue !!!



pour quoi faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi faire ?



de la soupe, bien sur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi faire ?




peut etre que lemmy est pas loins de la verité  !!!


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete
> 
> je lui montrera en meme temp ses video
> lui meme il dira surement que je suis une sainte !!!


 Une sainte qui touche?


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> edit : juste en ce moment il est en train de me demander un "animal de compagnie":
> une tortue !!!


Le petit Molgow est demandé à l'accueil, je répète...



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour quoi faire ?


Je connais un jeu qui se joue avec du coton, du white spirit, un couteau, et une allumette...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que lemmy est pas loins de la verité  !!!



je prendrais un bon p'tit plat italien plutôt


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le petit Molgow est demandé à l'accueil, je répète...
> 
> Je connais un jeu qui se joue avec du coton, du white spirit, un couteau, et une allumette...




le couteau ?    :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

la maintenant j'ai recu un message disant 



> j'attend tjs ton adresse pour t'envoyer des fleurs !






je me demande si cette prsonne lit mes post !!! :mouais: 


*j'ai plus des vases*       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant j'ai recu un message disant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Et paf! :casse:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si cette prsonne lit mes post !!! :mouais:
> 
> 
> *j'ai plus des vases*       :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



je suis preneur de fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur de fleurs




tu es un vase ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es un vase ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



je suis preneurs de fleurs comme fifille :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2005)

là d'aprés le medecin... j'ai la grippe !! arfff   :hein:    :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis preneur de fleurs


 chhhhhhuuut! P'têt ben que Macky c'est une fille...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là d'aprés le medecin... j'ai la grippe !! arfff   :hein:    :sick:  :hosto:



et ton médecin, ça va bien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là d'aprés le medecin... j'ai la grippe !! arfff   :hein:    :sick:  :hosto:





bah t'es malade quoi     


bon retablissement....t'inquiete il y a des belles infermieres par ici    :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah t'es malade quoi
> 
> 
> bon retablissement....t'inquiete il y a des belles infermieres par ici    :love:  :love:


 La voilà informière maintenant! on aura tout vu!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> La voilà informière maintenant! on aura tout vu!




je ne suis pas belle, et 
encore moins infermiere moi


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas belle, et
> encore moins infermiere moi


 Mais si! Vous êtes toutes belles avec une blouse blanche...


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore moins infermiere moi


UNE fermière ptet ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> UNE fermière ptet ?




avec de grosses godasses en plastique?  :mouais: 

et puis quoi encore


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> UNE fermière ptet ?





je crois que robertav n'a pas bien lu ce qu'elle avait écrit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav je t'ai déjà dit que tu tapais trop vite sur ton clavier   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> robertav je t'ai déjà dit que tu tapais trop vite sur ton clavier   :love:




vite ?   moi ?    

avec 2 doigts ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai fain


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai fain


 Parfois, je me demande si tu ne fais pas des fautes exprès. Pour te donner un style.    :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai fain


 bon, j'ai soiv.  

:love:


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je me demande si tu ne fais pas des fautes exprès. Pour te donner un style.    :love:



Le pire c'est qu'il utilise un correcteur d'orthographe.....  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il utilise un correcteur d'orthographe.....  :hein:




et toi comment tu le sait ?  :mouais: 


spyroooo , la surveillance laisse a desirer.....attention .....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il utilise un correcteur d'orthographe.....  :hein:



en effet. mais personne ne lui a expliqué que c'était sur "corriger" qu'il fallait cliquer, et non sur "mémoriser"...    :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il utilise un correcteur d'orthographe.....  :hein:


 
 Anglais, sans doute...


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Anglais, sans doute...



   

rien à ajouter


----------



## lumai (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le pire c'est qu'il utilise un correcteur d'orthographe.....  :hein:


 

 Naaaaan ! 
 Quand même pas ?


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je me demande si tu ne fais pas des fautes exprès. Pour te donner un style.    :love:


Non, non, c'est juste qu'il tape trop vite avec les dix doigts......de son pied gauche ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2005)

Là je m'emmerde


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2005)

Là, je bosse sur une présentation en faisant de trop nombreuses pauses.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

la je vais bouler  et puis sur la chat mimi !!!


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2005)

Je vais sortir .. prendre quelques rafales de vent soupoudrées d'une petite pluie fine ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sortir .. prendre quelques rafales de vent soupoudrées d'une petite pluie fine ...



C'est bon pour ton teint


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Janvier 2005)

Là, j'attends que la neige daigne pointer le bout de son nez par ici :love:


----------



## molgow (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attends que la neige daigne pointer le bout de son nez par ici :love:


 
 Ben tu peux attendre encore un moment au vu des images radars... 

 Mais tout n'est pas perdu, ça peut venir plus tard cette nuit. Ils annoncent pourtant entre 15 et 25 cm cette nuit !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attends que la neige daigne pointer le bout de son nez par ici :love:




on voit la vrai nature des suisses !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on voit la vrai nature des suisses !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




oui, sans sucre


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi comment tu le sait ?  :mouais:
> 
> 
> spyroooo , la surveillance laisse a desirer.....attention .....



c'est facile d'occuper spyro  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu peux attendre encore un moment au vu des images radars...
> 
> Mais tout n'est pas perdu, ça peut venir plus tard cette nuit. Ils annoncent pourtant entre 15 et 25 cm cette nuit !



J'attendrai... Quoique... c'est l'heure pour moi :sleep: Bonne nuit!


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonne nuit à toutes et tous !


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant y a mackie il faisait rien qu'à m'embêter sur AIM


----------



## Nexka (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant y a mackie il faisait rien qu'à m'embêter sur AIM




Mackie!!!   Tu laisses mon petit dragon tranquille!!!  Sinon attention aux coups de crampons!!!!  




C'est rien Spyro :love: La voila il va arréter maintenant :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 







  



@+++++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> @+++++



bonne nuit


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, me serais-je trompé... et serait-ce le thread des zuzers de la nuit ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est rien Spyro :love: La voila il va arrêter maintenant :love:


Tu es un ange  :love: 
_Ah non une fée  :mouais:  (avec des crampons)_

Oui enfin c'est bien aussi  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Nexka et Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Qu'ils sont mimi ! :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Là, je m'aime. :love:


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (19 Janvier 2005)

Oh flûte ! je suis encore en retard (réflexion lapine) !
Bon, je vais me coucher en espérant décaler mon horaire vers l'arrière.

Bonsoir à tous.


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2005)

Sont bien excitées les folles ce soir :affraid:
C'est la pleine lune


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sont bien excitées les folles ce soir :affraid:
> C'est la pleine lune


Ben c'est vrai ça... qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sont bien excitées les folles ce soir :affraid:
> C'est la pleine lune



Ben non, pas encore, ça promet !


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mackie!!!   Tu laisses mon petit dragon tranquille!!!  Sinon attention aux coups de crampons!!!!




mais euh !!!!!    :rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Coffee time. Après la douche, le rasage (je suis invité à la Cité de la Musique ce soir), je déteste me raser.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Coffee time. Après la douche, le rasage (je suis invité à la Cité de la Musique ce soir), je déteste me raser.



Demain aussi


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Demain aussi


Moi ce matin! Je suis tout doux!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

de retour après 2 jours chez moi (malade) je suis de retour au taf (ils me font tous chier ici:hein : de toute façon, j'ai passé 2 jours dans mon lit à avoir les collègues au téléphone.

_- dis moi, il est où tel dossier ?_

ou encore

_- Au fait tu as pu faire tel ou tel truc ?_

ou encore

_- Désolé de te déranger, mais tu pourrais me dire comment faire ça ?_

Donc, à mon retour je n'étais pas trop dépaysé :hein:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

encore 37 minutes avant le miams  :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce matin! Je suis tout doux!  :love:


:love: pas tant que moi je parie :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de sauver mon G4, ptain 8h de boulot pour finir par piger que c'est l'alim qui merde


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de sauver mon G4, ptain 8h de boulot pour finir par piger que c'est l'alim qui merde



mauvais technicien    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2005)

je viens de faire pareil sur un G4  qui utilise Sonic, pour finir par voir que c'est ce putain de boitier Sonic qui merde


----------



## Foguenne (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mauvais technicien    :rateau:  :rateau:



C'est clair, moi, en cas de problème, j'envoie le tout chez Mackie boy ! 

Le SUPER MAC HERO !


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

J'écoute le dernier U2 sur mon iPod et je fais semblant de bosser  :rateau:

 à tous  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

j'ai encore faim :love:


----------



## LiliTh (19 Janvier 2005)

viens de finir de miam, vais aller faire une p'tite sieste pour digérer le tout et ensuite je repars a la fac...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute le dernier U2 sur mon iPod et je fais semblant de bosser  :rateau:
> 
> à tous  :love:




c'est pour cela que on te paie ?     


bisouxxx , j'ai faillit pas te reconnaitre avec ton new avatar       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 37 minutes avant le miams  :love:




dis , tu as mis le compteur  a rebour a chaque repas ?   

tu sais qu'il y a aussi autre chose dans la vie que manger  ?      :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

non j'ai l'heure en haut a droite du PowerBook  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

je vais du ménage dans mes disques dur au boulot, je savais que j'avais du Kraftwerk :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais qu'il y a aussi autre chose dans la vie que manger  ?      :love:



oui, les filles :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

La je suis en train de tranquillement siroter un petit cappuccino au taf en attendant d'avoir mieux a faire... :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais du ménage dans mes disques dur au boulot, je savais que j'avais du Kraftwerk :love:



_Trans Europe Express..._


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Là je discute avec ma collègue pour qu'on se rappelle ce qu'on à fait hier suite à la coupure de courant. Apparemment on a beaucoup bu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

la je m'ennuie , donc je vais telephoner a quelq'un


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je discute avec ma collègue pour qu'on se rappelle ce qu'on à fait hier suite à la coupure de courant. Apparemment on a beaucoup bu.



tu est sur de n'avoir fait que boire ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2005)

Là, je bosse


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est sur de n'avoir fait que boire ?


 C'est ca quoi... :rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork:
Pour les joues toutes douces, je garantis pas deux choses pour demain soir:

- que je me rase (je m'excuse par avance auprès de ces demoiselles si par malheur j'arrivai cactus stylee)  

- que je te fasse la bise (c'est mon côté amitié virile qui ressort parfois). En général, je fais la bise aux mecs qu'après avoir fait la bise à leur moitié lors du premier rendez-vous  


Sinon, là je vais chez l'opticien en espérant avoir des lunettes neuves demain


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, je bosse



Moi non plus !


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca quoi... :rateau:



je dirais bien _c'est ceux qui en parle le plus qui en font le moins_ mais j'ai un doute la


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork:
> Pour les joues toutes douces, je garantis pas deux choses pour demain soir:
> 
> - que je me rase (je m'excuse par avance auprès de ces demoiselles si par malheur j'arrivai cactus stylee)
> ...



Finalement elle ne viendra pas pour des raisons indépendantes    de sa volonté mais ce n'est que partie remise.


----------



## Le chat (19 Janvier 2005)

J'suis devant mon eMac et je devrais être en cours... aie!!! 
Un cours sur Moscou.. ppppfffffff


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est sur de n'avoir fait que boire ?


Tu sais, à la fin, boire était en soit un exploit


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, à la fin, boire était en soit un exploit



bouge pas, j'arrive :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> que je me rase (je m'excuse par avance auprès de ces demoiselles si par malheur j'arrivai cactus stylee)
> 
> 
> Sinon, là je vais chez l'opticien en espérant avoir des lunettes neuves demain



1 : je t'interdit de te raser : marre de laver les rouges a levre  :mouais: 

2 : comment sa fait que tu  as des lunette neuve en 2 jours 
    et pour mon fiston il faut attendre 10 jours minimun ?  



sinon ........bon aprem mon cher  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

Je me décontracte doucement après la première glissade enneigée de l'année, accompagné d'une flèche violette. Quel panard ! Pas un rat sur les pistes et une météo fantastique... Tous les ans je redécouvre le bonheur de dévaler la montagne


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me décontracte doucement après la première glissade enneigée de l'année, accompagné d'une flèche violette. Quel panard ! Pas un rat sur les pistes et une météo fantastique... Tous les ans je redécouvre le bonheur de dévaler la montagne



et comment s'appelle  cette jeune femme ?  :love:


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Je regarde la neige tomber en me disant : "chouette bientôt je pourrai écrire un post comme Sa Majesté"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je me décontracte doucement après la première glissade enneigée de l'année, accompagné d'une flèche violette. Quel panard ! Pas un rat sur les pistes et une météo fantastique... Tous les ans je redécouvre le bonheur de dévaler la montagne




alors notre Majesté est tout beau et tout bronzé ?      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors notre Majesté est tout beau et tout bronzé ?      :love:  :love:  :love:


l'embête pas il est près de conclure


----------



## Nexka (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork:
> Pour les joues toutes douces, je garantis pas deux choses pour demain soir:
> 
> - que je me rase (je m'excuse par avance auprès de ces demoiselles si par malheur j'arrivai cactus stylee)
> ...



Ah oui tient, tant qu'on en parle... Je vous rappelle que moi je n'aime pas faire la bise  :hein:   Sorry...  :rose:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors notre Majesté est tout beau et tout bronzé ?      :love:  :love:  :love:



A peine un peu plus que d'habitude (pour les deux)


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Vous saviez que la neige c'est plein de flotte?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tient, tant qu'on en parle... Je vous rappelle que moi je n'aime pas faire la bise  :hein:   Sorry...  :rose:



ta grave  il y a d'autre façon de dire bonjour :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tient, tant qu'on en parle... Je vous rappelle que moi je n'aime pas faire la bise  :hein:   Sorry...  :rose:



T'as raison, c'est effroyablement vulgaire la première fois. Surtout avec la langue. :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A peine un peu plus que d'habitude (pour les deux)





mais alors c'est indecent !!!      :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tient, tant qu'on en parle... Je vous rappelle que moi je n'aime pas faire la bise  :hein:   Sorry...  :rose:


Ah ça j'ai pas oublié, j'en ai été très triste


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, c'est effroyablement vulgaire la première fois. Surtout avec la langue. :affraid:



Amok, on est pas en russie ici, le baisser a la russe c'est la dans mes habitudes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tient, tant qu'on en parle... Je vous rappelle que moi je n'aime pas faire la bise  :hein:   Sorry...  :rose:



Nous si


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2005)

Il y a aussi cette histoire de coup d'épée dans l'eau...      :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Et cette fameuse madame Dulac qui a reçu un bout de déchet métallique sur la tête alors qu'elle se baignait.
On l'oublie toujours elle, mais elle aurait pu se blesser !
Faut dire aussi les chevaliers sortaient de table et ils étaient ronds... Ils ne savaient plus ce qu'ils faisaient.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

j'ai faim !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



sa   et sa  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim !



pas moi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim !



comme d'hab quoi !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim !





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai fain



tu t'améliores de jour en jour


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi !!!



j'ai toujours faim :love: (surtout si je suis amoureux :love: )


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut et salute


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours faim :love: (surtout si je suis amoureux :love: )


Qu'est ce que ca va etre quand tu seras amoureux...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa   et sa  :love:









 robertav


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que ca va etre quand tu seras amoureux...



ça tu ne le sera jamais


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me demande bien pourquoi robertav fait une fixation sur les routeurs  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut et salute


salut Christelle du 15e


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Comment ca va Tigrou...Salut Robertav, c'etait bon hier soir?


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me demande bien pourquoi robertav fait une fixation sur les routeurs  :mouais:


Depuis qu'elle sait ce que c'est un routeur...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut et salute



 bonjour


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca va Tigrou...Salut Robertav, c'etait bon hier soir?


     :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



attention


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me demande bien pourquoi robertav fait une fixation sur les routeurs  :mouais:



tu a mal compris, elle a dit routier


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tu ne le sera jamais


T'inquiète goulv', à mon avis il a voulu dire "sauras", il ne critique pas ta capacité à être amoureux...  
Par contre du coup il veut ptet dire que lui ne le SERA jamais ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut et salute



salut


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

j adore ton avatar Macinside je tenais a te le dire
T'inquiete Goulven, on je parlais de bouf'


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète goulv', à mon avis il a voulu dire "sauras", il ne critique pas ta capacité à être amoureux...
> Par contre du coup il veut ptet dire que lui ne le SERA jamais ?


Ou qu'il ne sera jamais amoureux de moi? Remarque ça m'arrange...


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiete Goulven, on je parlais de bouf'


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j adore ton avatar Macinside je tenais a te le dire'



je lui trouve l'air un peu constipé...  


_doit trop bouffer..._  :rateau:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 1 : je t'interdit de te raser : marre de laver les rouges a levre  :mouais:
> 
> 2 : comment sa fait que tu  as des lunette neuve en 2 jours
> et pour mon fiston il faut attendre 10 jours minimun ?



Je sors de chez mon opticien, j'ai pris une monture pas trop chère, il retaille les verres, je la récupère vers 16h30 ! ! ! 

Il me compte pas la retaille des verres vu que je reviendrai sans doute chez lui début février (et qu'il est cool), date de mon rv chez l'ophtalmo. Là on verra pour si je fais des frais avec des super lunettes hyper chères ou des lentilles si mes yeux les supportent à nouveau.

Personne ne s'est fait opéré d'une myopie ? J'étais avec 2 potes à londres ce week-end, qui se sont fait opérés et il parait que ça change la vie. J'aimerai bien, en plus j'ai l'âge recommandé 

Pour ce qui est du rasage, je sens que vous allez l'avoir brut de 2 jours les amies   Je n'imposerai rien, je sais que ça peut être pénible, surtout si les  demoiselles n'aiment pas sentir le crin d'une douzaine de mâles en mal de rasoir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

alors.....SPYRO MAUVAISE LANGUE  :mouais: 

pourquoi alors tu as pas aidé ce povre surfeur hier ?      


cristelle, c'etait bof bof......il y avait pas ma salade     


lemmy.....tu a pas pu me chosisr des vetement convenable ?   
quand meme ce bleu electrique...... :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je lui trouve l'air un peu constipé...
> 
> 
> _doit trop bouffer..._  :rateau:



Quelle mauvaise langue


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cristelle, c'etait bof bof......il y avait pas ma salade
> 
> 
> lemmy.....tu a pas pu me chosisr des vetement convenable ?
> quand meme ce bleu electrique...... :mouais:



D'accord Robertav,


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle mauvaise langue



ça commence bien...    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien...    :mouais:  :rateau:



Ben pour moi ca va, c'est plutot pour toi que je me fais du soucis  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je sors de chez mon opticien, j'ai pris une monture pas trop chère, il retaille les verres, je la récupère vers 16h30 ! ! !
> 
> Il me compte pas la retaille des verres vu que je reviendrai sans doute chez lui début février (et qu'il est cool), date de mon rv chez l'ophtalmo. Là on verra pour si je fais des frais avec des super lunettes hyper chères ou des lentilles si mes yeux les supportent à nouveau.
> 
> ...



tu ne verras pas kelle music sauvé des eaux je suis


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

je glande, mais d'une forcceeee... 

dur dur la vie de facard !!!

trop de vacances, tue les vacances  :rateau: 

ben allez, je vous laisse bhosser...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour moi ca va, c'est plutot pour toi que je me fais du soucis  :rateau:  :rateau:



pas d'inquiétude   

mais tant de sollicitude me touche  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j adore ton avatar Macinside je tenais a te le dire



merci  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne s'est fait opéré d'une myopie ? J'étais avec 2 potes à londres ce week-end, qui se sont fait opérés et il parait que ça change la vie. J'aimerai bien, en plus j'ai l'âge recommandé


Mon popa il a été opéré de sa myopie, pendant qu'ils l'opéraient de sa cataracte, mais ils l'ont pas mis à une vue parfaite parce que sinon parait-il qu'on s'y habitue pas quand on a porté des lunettes toute sa voie, que ça gène ou chais pas quoi...   
Donc des fois il doit mettre des lunettes... (Mais par exemple il peut conduire sans  )

Moi, tant que j'arrive à voir, je laisse personne bidouiller mes yeux  
La chirurgie pour le confort ça me dit trop rien  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas d'inquiétude
> 
> mais tant de sollicitude me touche  :rateau:



HIHIHIHIHI!!!! c'est vrai je suis toujours plein de sollicitude, mais faut pas poussé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

je vais pas rester longtemp
la je vais donner le revitaillement aux monstres 
puis aller commander le diner pour samedi soir 

bah sa continue, on prends le chez moi pour un resto  :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci  :rose:  :love:



de rien, de rien.... les bruns tenebreux..... :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> de rien, de rien.... les bruns tenebreux..... :love:


 Mackie !!! T'as une touche ! Enchaîne !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas rester longtemp
> la je vais donner le revitaillement aux monstres
> puis aller commander le diner pour samedi soir
> 
> bah sa continue, on prends le chez moi pour un resto  :mouais:



Tu m'etonnes c'est du boulot a plein temps
Ils ont quel age tes gremlins?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> de rien, de rien.... les bruns tenebreux..... :love:



Aux yeux bleu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mon popa il a été opéré de sa myopie, pendant qu'ils l'opéraient de sa cataracte, mais ils l'ont pas mis à une vue parfaite....




pareil pour fiston, operé pour strabisme du a une chute...
le doc il ne l'as pas corrigé a 100% sinon l'oeil risquait de loucher dans l'autre sens...

resultat...il a quand meme trop corrigé et par moment , quand il fixe au loin ,
1 oei part legerment vers l'exterieur


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Aux yeux bleu



comment dire les choses sans que tu ne t'enflamme? hihihihi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'etonnes c'est du boulot a plein temps
> Ils ont quel age tes gremlins?



le mien personels vont sur leur 7 et 17 ans.....

les occasionnel ont eux 4 et 6 ans .....


la je vais sinon, bonjour les degats !!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> comment dire les choses sans que tu ne t'enflamme? hihihihi



tu aime les p'tit jeune ?


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aime les p'tit jeune ?



Ca depend dis toujours


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> comment dire les choses sans que tu ne t'enflamme? hihihihi



là, à mon avis, t'es mal barrée     :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend dis toujours



CF mon profil


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, à mon avis, t'es mal barrée     :rateau:



Ben je navigue mal....Pourquoi le serais je cher Lenny


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben je navigue mal....Pourquoi le serais je cher Lenny



il est plus inflammable que des vapeurs d'essence, ce mec


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> CF mon profil



12 ans de difference....soit, ca n'a pas grande importance


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est plus inflammable que des vapeurs d'essence, ce mec



OULALALALA!!!! tu dois en connaitre un rayon sur Macinside


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> 12 ans de difference....soit, ca n'a pas grande importance



soit, il ne te manque plus qu'un compte AIM


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OULALALALA!!!! tu dois en connaitre un rayon sur Macinside



c'est un charmant garçon   

... sauf quand il renverse les carafes d'eau...  :affraid:


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> soit, il ne te manque plus qu'un compte AIM


C'est ça les forums MacG?? Et un modo en plus!!


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Déjà il boit de l'eau, c'est pas si mal


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> 12 ans de difference....soit, ca n'a pas grande importance





suement mais comment etre sure que a tes 40 ans ton cher homme de 28
ne court pas le courtes jupes dans les parcs sous le soleil brillant de l'eté ??? ?


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça les forums MacG?? Et un modo en plus!!



Je suis bete...c'est quoi un modo?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suement mais comment etre sure que a tes 40 ans ton cher homme de 28
> ne court pas le courtes jupes dans les parcs sous le soleil brillant de l'eté ??? ?



va falloir qu'il attende 4 ou 5 mois


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Déjà il boit de l'eau, c'est pas si mal



non en fait il la sert


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Déjà il boit de l'eau, c'est pas si mal



ce qui est rare dans cette population


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suement mais comment etre sure que a tes 40 ans ton cher homme de 28
> ne court pas le courtes jupes dans les parcs sous le soleil brillant de l'eté ??? ?



Aucune importance, je m amuse et lui aussi, et puis je ne crois plus en l amour.....
Et puis j ai 36 ans LOLOL


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est rare dans cette population



la faute à qui


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je file chercher mes yeux amovibles...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bete...c'est quoi un modo?



un modo:


homme generalement vert (mais violet parfois)
qui a tous les pouvoir (ou preque) sur ce forum !!!


un demi dieu en quelque sorte !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> non en fait il la sert



tu vois: quand tu t'en donnes la peine, tu dis des choses intelligentes


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un modo:
> 
> 
> homme generalement vert (mais violet parfois)
> ...




OK je me coucherai moins conne ce soir hihihihih


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un modo:un demi dieu en quelque sorte !!



te demanderai jamais une demie part de gâteau   

vais crever de faim, moi  :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> 12 ans de difference....soit, ca n'a pas grande importance


et 3 ans ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Déjà il boit de l'eau, c'est pas si mal




voila un homme econome
voir  tres econome s'il bois celle du robinet (et sans verre pendant que on y est )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu vois: quand tu t'en donnes la peine, tu dis des choses intelligentes



tu sais Lemmy tout est dans ma signature   et le monstre sommeille en moi   

j'ai fais un stage pendant les vacances "Les émoticons ce n'est pas con"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je file chercher mes yeux amovibles...




c'est sa !!! ...elle est jolie la vendeuse ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est sa !!! ...elle est jolie la vendeuse ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



LOL c'est exactement ce que je me disais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> te demanderai jamais une demie part de gâteau
> 
> vais crever de faim, moi  :affraid:  :hosto:





hé !!!!      moi je ne suis pas vert ni violet
et pour la cuisine.....l'horologe du  four retarde toujours
donc pas de gateau  !!!




ps : au fait , on commence par quoi pour faire un gateau?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça les forums MacG?? Et un modo en plus!!



et encore, tu connais pas les forums modo :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et encore, tu connais pas les forums modo :love:


Ben en tout cas t'y dragues pas les nioubs


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas t'y dragues pas les nioubs




NIOUBS???? what's that?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas t'y dragues pas les nioubs



même pas les Nioubs Modos


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> NIOUBS???? what's that?



nioubie = petit nouveau


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nioubie = petit nouveau


 Et il explique... si c'est pas mignon! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et il explique... si c'est pas mignon! :love:


tiens, tu es à 2 endroits en même temps


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

Euuuuuh, je debarque, je sais mais y a pas que des hommes chez les modos...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est sa !!! ...elle est jolie la vendeuse ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Voilà j'ai mes nouvelles lunettes. Rouges ! 


_[mode discret avec gros clin d'½il/on]ooops... démasqué ! tu me connais trop bien Robertav ! tout à fait à mon goût... style... enfin tu vois, j'aimerai bien m'étendre  mais ça choquerait sans doute certaines oreilles effarouchées[mode discret avec gros clin d'½il/off]_


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et il explique... si c'est pas mignon! :love:



en dessous de 3000 posts vous êtes tous des nioubs, dixit l'Amok


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nioubie = petit nouveau


ouais ou presque plus nouveau... 
Bon un jour je serai un oldie mac user


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Modern__Thing


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en dessous de 3000 posts vous êtes tous des nioubs, dixit l'Amok


J'suis à plus de la moitié..  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh, je debarque, je sais mais y a pas que des hommes chez les modos...



oui il y a toi  tu a le droit de me bouler rouge pour la peine  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh, je debarque, je sais mais y a pas que des hommes chez les modos...


Toi aussi tu veux draguer les nioubs ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'suis à plus de la moitié.. :love:


la moitié de rien ( = Nioubie) ça fait toujours rien sur MacG


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Modern__Thing


 Hello :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh, je debarque, je sais mais y a pas que des hommes chez les modos...



Bonjour narf


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui il y a toi  tu a le droit de me bouler rouge pour la peine  :rateau:


 Je boule pas rouge mais j'en veux bien un vert :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je boule pas rouge mais j'en veux bien un vert :love:



maintenant je boule a 17, dès que je peu , je te boule


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

Il semble au taquet, le Mackie, ce soir... Dis moi, n'est-ce pas toi qui l'autre jour racontait que au delà de 35 ans, une femme est "vieille" ?


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour Modern Thing


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Modern Thing


 Coucou 

Bienvenue sur MacGe


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il semble au taquet, le Mackie, ce soir... Dis moi, n'est-ce pas toi qui l'autre jour racontait que au delà de 35 ans, une femme est "vieille" ?




Ola!!!!!! alors il cache bien son jeux


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Bienvenue sur MacGe



merci beaucoup


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ola!!!!!! alors il cache bien son jeux



pas du tout


----------



## theozdevil (19 Janvier 2005)

je regarde shark tail 
pas mal du tout


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ola!!!!!! alors il cache bien son jeux



Certains te diront qu'il pousse même la transparence jusqu'à exposer le contenu de son tube digestif aux passants lors des AES.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Certains te diront qu'il pousse même la transparence jusqu'à exposer le contenu de son tube digestif aux passants lors des AES.



JE SUIS PÉTÉE DE RIRE


----------



## theozdevil (19 Janvier 2005)

Vous avez vu le numero de la page


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu le numero de la page



pervers !     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> JE SUIS PÉTÉE DE RIRE


c'est pas une raison pour crier madame


----------



## theozdevil (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pervers !     :love:



du tout
enfin ptet un ptit peut mais pas grand chose


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une raison pour crier madame




OK désolée


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> du tout
> enfin ptet un ptit peut mais pas grand chose




AH bon???? dommage hihihihihih


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OK désolée



Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> du tout
> enfin ptet un ptit peut mais pas grand chose



fait gaffe je te connaît  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...


tiens, pour une fois ça me fait marrer


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...


Moi aussi, j'ai l'habitude de faire griller l'edam.


----------



## theozdevil (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe je te connaît  :rateau:



Moi aussi je te connais je dirai rien de plus ma poule hihihi


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...



vous dites tous ca...mais au moment de verité la banane..........


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai l'habitude de faire griller l'edam.



J'avoue que ce message était déstiné à faire réagir SuperMoquette, mais tu t'en sors très bien !


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais tu t'en sors très bien !


C'est aussi ce que me disent les dames.


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> vous dites tous ca...mais au moment de verité la banane..........



Ta nioubitude n'excuse pas tout. Pour cette fois, ca va, mais à l'avenir n'oublies pas que les mots "tous" et "Amok" ne doivent jamais être accolés à moins de 3 posts de distance.

C'est susceptible de t'envoyer au ban à perpetuité, avec passage de quelques jours dans la chambre du Mackie.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Je dors sur la table


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ta nioubitude n'excuse pas tout. Pour cette fois, ca va, mais à l'avenir n'oublies pas que les mots "tous" et "Amok" ne doivent jamais être accolés à moins de 3 posts de distance.
> 
> C'est susceptible de t'envoyer au ban à perpetuité, avec passage de quelques jours dans la chambre du Mackie.


est-il utile de préciser que ladite chambre n'a pas été aérée depuis maintenant 7 ans ? :sick:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que me disent les dames.



Méfies toi ! Cela peut aussi vouloir dire que c'est un soulagement de te voir te retirer !


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ta nioubitude n'excuse pas tout. Pour cette fois, ca va, mais à l'avenir n'oublies pas que les mots "tous" et "Amok" ne doivent jamais être accolés à moins de 3 posts de distance.


Tous sur Amok !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ta nioubitude n'excuse pas tout. Pour cette fois, ca va, mais à l'avenir n'oublies pas que les mots "tous" et "Amok" ne doivent jamais être accolés à moins de 3 posts de distance.
> 
> C'est susceptible de t'envoyer au ban à perpetuité, avec passage de quelques jours dans la chambre du Mackie.




LOL meme pas peur, et tout modo que tu es tu n'en ai pas moins homme ( a verifier   ) :rateau:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Méfies toi ! Cela peut aussi vouloir dire que c'est un soulagement de te voir te retirer !


c'est vrai qu'elles me disent rarement si mon entrée était réussie.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elles me disent rarement si mon entrée était réussie.




morte de rire Poildep


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> morte de rire Poildep


Oui, je fais parfois cet effet là aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'elles me disent rarement si mon entrée était réussie.



parce que tu ne prends pas le menu complet: entrée, plat ET dessert :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu ne prends pas le menu complet: entrée, plat ET dessert :love:  :love:  :love:


Si si ! J'offre même une boisson.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> parce que tu ne prends pas le menu complet: entrée, plat ET dessert :love:  :love:  :love:




Oui c'est tjrs entrée, rarement le plat et jamais le dessert :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si si ! J'offre même une boisson.



Laquelle


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est un secret de fabrication. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle



du sirop de "cordom"


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> est-il utile de préciser que ladite chambre n'a pas été aérée depuis maintenant 7 ans ? :sick:



9 ans, 8 mois, 12 jours et 17 heures pour être précis. Les draps sont eux plus récents : souvenir de son 20 eme anniversaire (avec Goldorak qui s'envole par dessus les buildings). On peut trouver dans la toile quasi-cartonnée d'émotions nocturnes des coquilles d'huitres, un collier de Rahan en plastique (un gadget du célèbre magazine Pif), des pois sauteurs du Mexique (idem, mais 3 sont morts), une pomme à moitié mangée fossilisée, son foulard de scout, 3 ventilateurs de emac, des fils électriques, un moule à gauffres en fonte, une reproduction pieuse de Saint Antoine effectuant un crénau au volant d'une Fiat panda, Un album Panini avec les as du tour eud'France 1975, quelques légos géants, un piston de cadillac, des menottes en fourrure, un boxer short (c'est à dire qui a une forme de chien lorsqu'on le regarde de 3/4), des chaussons "pattes d'ours" avec les griffes cassées, le moulage en platre d'une trace de hamster, une lettre de Alem, une collection de miettes de pain, des croutes de fromages divers et un Livaro écrasé, des os de poulet, un porte bonheur en forme de phalus, un carnet à spirale sans spirale, un graph "Mackie was here, 10-2002", deux opercules de cannettes de bière et les oeuvres complètes de Placid et Muzo.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> du sirop de "cordom"


sirop de *condom* ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est tjrs entrée, rarement le plat et jamais le dessert :rose:



Pas de bol... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 9 ans, 8 mois, 12 jours et 17 heures pour être précis. Les draps sont eux plus récents : souvenir de son 20 eme anniversaire (avec Goldorak qui s'envole par dessus les buildings). On peut trouver dans la toile quasi-cartonnée d'émotions nocturnes des coquilles d'huitres, un collier de Rahan en plastique (un gadget du célèbre magazine Pif), des pois sauteurs du Mexique (idem, mais 3 sont morts), une pomme à moitié mangée fossilisée, son foulard de scout, 3 ventilateurs de emac, des fils électriques, un moule à gauffres en fonte, une reproduction pieuse de Saint Antoine effectuant un crénau au volant d'une Fiat panda, Un album Panini avec les as du tour eud'France 1975, quelques légos géants, un piston de cadillac, des menottes en fourrure, un boxer short (c'est à dire qui a une forme de chien lorsqu'on le regarde de 3/4), des chaussons "pattes d'ours" avec les griffes cassées, le moulage en platre d'une trace de hamster, une lettre de Alem, une collection de miettes de pain, des croutes de fromages divers et un Livaro écrasé, des os de poulet, un porte bonheur en forme de phalus, un carnet à spirale sans spirale, un graph "Mackie was here, 10-2002", deux opercules de cannettes de bière et les oeuvres complètes de Placid et Muzo.



:affraid:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 9 ans, 8 mois, 12 jours et 17 heures pour être précis.(...)


Tu n'es pas supposé t'occuper de son éducation ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Mackie est ici le seul qui puisse dire (sans mentir) que toutes les femmes qui passent dans son lit découvrent quelque chose et que aucune, jamais, ne s'est ennuyée.


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie est ici le seul qui puisse dire (sans mentir) que toutes les femmes qui passent dans son lit découvrent quelque chose et que aucune, jamais, ne s'est ennuyée.




OUllalalalaa des promesses toujours et encore des promesses :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> 9 ans, 8 mois, 12 jours et 17 heures pour être précis. Les draps sont eux plus récents : souvenir de son 20 eme anniversaire (avec Goldorak qui s'envole par dessus les buildings). On peut trouver dans la toile quasi-cartonnée d'émotions nocturnes des coquilles d'huitres, un collier de Rahan en plastique (un gadget du célèbre magazine Pif), des pois sauteurs du Mexique (idem, mais 3 sont morts), une pomme à moitié mangée fossilisée, son foulard de scout, 3 ventilateurs de emac, des fils électriques, un moule à gauffres en fonte, une reproduction pieuse de Saint Antoine effectuant un crénau au volant d'une Fiat panda, Un album Panini avec les as du tour eud'France 1975, quelques légos géants, un piston de cadillac, des menottes en fourrure, un boxer short (c'est à dire qui a une forme de chien lorsqu'on le regarde de 3/4), des chaussons "pattes d'ours" avec les griffes cassées, le moulage en platre d'une trace de hamster, une lettre de Alem, une collection de miettes de pain, des croutes de fromages divers et un Livaro écrasé, des os de poulet, un porte bonheur en forme de phalus, un carnet à spirale sans spirale, un graph "Mackie was here, 10-2002", deux opercules de cannettes de bière et les oeuvres complètes de Placid et Muzo.



Diantre, fichtre, sacrebleu...  :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

Les oeuvres complètes de Placid et Muzo ça doit valoir une fortune


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Diantre, fichtre, sacrebleu...  :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Les oeuvres complètes de Placid et Muzo ça doit valoir une fortune




Bonsoir Gilbertus ca me fait plaisir de te voir
Oui ca me rappel ma jeunesse Placid et Muzo


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie est ici le seul qui puisse dire (sans mentir) que toutes les femmes qui passent dans son lit découvrent quelque chose et que aucune, jamais, ne s'est ennuyée.



Avec ce qu'il y a dans sa chambre, forcément, il y a de quoi découvrir... A défaut d'autre chose


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Gilbertus ca me fait plaisir de te voir
> Oui ca me rappel ma jeunesse Placid et Muzo



Bonsoir   

Vu que je quitte mon boulot. 

Je dis à tout à l'heure de chez moi...


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

je ferme le bloc et retour au terrier...


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour cela que on te paie ?


J'ai un employeur magnagnîîîîme (plutôt : qui s'en fout) 

Et comme j'ai la fièvre je suis rentrée plus tôt et hop, sieste. :sleep: :love: là j'émerge  :rateau:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bisouxxx , j'ai faillit pas te reconnaitre avec ton new avatar       :love:


bisouxxx aussi la tite rouquine :love:


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et comme j'ai la fièvre je suis rentrée plus tôt et hop, sieste. :sleep: :love: là j'émerge  :rateau:


Décidément c'est une manie ces fièvres !!
Soigne toi bien ! 

_Et pas de bain chaud, il parait que c'est pas bon pour la fièvre _


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément c'est une manie ces fièvres !!
> Soigne toi bien !


Merci mon petit dragon à casquette :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément c'est une manie ces fièvres !!
> Soigne toi bien !
> Et pas de bain chaud, il parait que c'est pas bon pour la fièvre [/FONT][/I]



Oui je confirme
4 jours que j'ai 38,5, mais je l aurais un jour
Tres joli avatar Macounette


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous!

Bon, qui me fait un résumé sur ce qui s'est passé dans la journée par ici?!


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Bon, qui me fait un résumé sur ce qui s'est passé dans la journée par ici?!


Je sais pas, j'étais pas là.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca me rappel ma jeunesse Placid et Muzo



Une bien belle jeunesse, alors...


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bien belle jeunesse, alors...




Oui a l ombre de Pif gadget et des berlingots de lait Nestlé qui disparaissaient en 5 secondes. Des gaston Lagaffe lu et lu et relu rerelu...des tribunaux des flagrants délires sur Inter à ma pose dejeuner durant le college....
Et toi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui a l ombre de Pif gadget et des berlingots de lait Nestlé qui disparaissaient en 5 secondes. Des gaston Lagaffe lu et lu et relu rerelu...des tribunaux des flagrants délires sur Inter à ma pose dejeuner durant le college....
> Et toi?



... Tout pareil    Mais moi, c'était la pause du lycée...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuuh, je debarque, je sais mais y a pas que des hommes chez les modos...


ah oui y a des belges aussi


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...


R.I.P. Elisa

tiens je vais relire ce thread, trop bon


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Méfies toi ! Cela peut aussi vouloir dire que c'est un soulagement de te voir te retirer !


DocEvil, sort du corps de l'amok


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, sort du corps de l'amok



C'est bon, c'est bon... Je me retire.   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est tjrs entrée, rarement le plat et jamais le dessert :rose:


Modérateurs ! stop au flood ! voici une question technique de haut (vol) ! s'il vus plait utiliser le splitage de sujet ! cec mérite un thread en soit !


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah oui y a des belges aussi



enfin pas beaucoup de belge modo   au fond a gauche la sortie, oui j'y vais ...


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Modérateurs ! stop au flood ! voici une question technique de haut (vol) ! s'il vus plait utiliser le splitage de sujet ! cec mérite un thread en soit !


Et d'ailleurs, elle ne parle même pas de l'apéro.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ailleurs, elle ne parle même pas de l'apéro.



Non je ne posterai pas ce que je pensais, trop hard


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne posterai pas ce que je pensais, trop hard


 C'est beau, l'auto-modération.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je boule pas rouge mais j'en veux bien un vert :love:




voila :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Voilà j'ai mes nouvelles lunettes. Rouges !
> 
> 
> _[mode discret avec gros clin d'½il/on]ooops... démasqué ! tu me connais trop bien Robertav ! tout à fait à mon goût... style... enfin tu vois, j'aimerai bien m'étendre  mais ça choquerait sans doute certaines oreilles effarouchées[mode discret avec gros clin d'½il/off]_




[mode pffffff on ] il te le faut vraiment toutes n'est pas ?
tu vas arreter un peu et penser un peu aux autres celibataires?    
surtout a moi !!! [ mode pfffff off] 


 :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila :love:



attention a l'overdose


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et d'ailleurs, elle ne parle même pas de l'apéro.



Evidement pour ca vous etes tres tres fort


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ola!!!!!! alors il cache bien son jeux



attention    

le pere Amouk , dont mackie est sa progeniture directe
n'est pas mieux !!!   

pas pour rien que c'est un loup


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave; il est de notoriété publique ici que l'Amok a, entre autres dons, celui de faire crier les dames...





tartaitement ......mais....

il y a cris et cris


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tartaitement ......mais....
> 
> il y a cris et cris




On ne peut pas mieux dire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ta nioubitude n'excuse pas tout. Pour cette fois, ca va, mais à l'avenir n'oublies pas que les mots "tous" et "Amok" ne doivent jamais être accolés à moins de 3 posts de distance.
> 
> C'est susceptible de t'envoyer au ban à perpetuité, avec passage de quelques jours dans la chambre du Mackie.






cristelle t'en fait pas   

le ban a perpet sa repose 

et pour makie......ban il lui faut bien un jouets pour ses experiences feminines....   et.......



un jeunot souvent est tres divetissant


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Evidement pour ca vous etes tres tres fort


lieux communs ? on en sort ? ça va chier, crois moi


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cristelle t'en fait pas
> 
> le ban a perpet sa repose
> 
> ...




Je ne peux qu etre d accord je me souviens d'un Robert Peckam 25 ans de Melbourne.........


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lieux communs ? on en sort ? ça va chier, crois moi




Chier!!!!!!! tu es malade? tu as trop pris d'aperos? Pastille Rennie mon garcon et au lit


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Melbourne.........


On y vient !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Chier!!!!!!! tu es malade? tu as trop pris d'aperos? Pastille Rennie mon garcon et au lit


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, c'est bon... Je me retire.   :love:



Arrete je mouille mon nouvel écran plat avec tes conneries


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arrete je mouille mon nouvel écran plat avec tes conneries



du moment que ce n'est que ton ecran que tu mouilles...... LOL


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> LOL


Ouais...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> du moment que ce n'est que ton ecran que tu mouilles...... LOL


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...



toujours a la péniche ? il y a une connexion au net ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais...


arrête d'embêter gribouille


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrête d'embêter gribouille


lol


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toujours a la péniche ? il y a une connexion au net ?


Utilise tes bô zoutils de modo et tu sauras.


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Tudieux... On s'absente 2 heures et on sait plus où donner de la tête...


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Ca fait 2 semaines que j'incite un ami à s'acheter un ibook : il était totalement convaincu, et puis hier...
... il a acheté un packard-bell à Auchan.

:hein::mouais:

Là, je lui télecharge une petite logithque de base pour PC avec une "certaine amertume" dans mes clics...


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 2 semaines que j'incite un ami à s'acheter un ibook : il était totalement convaincu, et puis hier...
> ... il a acheté un packard-bell à Auchan.
> 
> :hein::mouais:
> ...



Diantre, encore un qui bascule du côté obscur de la Force


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 2 semaines que j'incite un ami à s'acheter un ibook : il était totalement convaincu, et puis hier...
> ... il a acheté un packard-bell à Auchan.
> 
> :hein::mouais:
> ...


blaster ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> ... il a acheté un packard-bell à Auchan.


L'infâme traire !
Tu vois comme c'est les pécéistes, ça te fait des promesses et après, dans ton dos, PAF !

Et c'est toujours un ami ? 



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Là, je lui télecharge une petite logithque de base pour PC avec une "certaine amertume" dans mes clics...


Ah non d'accord c'est un amant


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> blaster ?



Là c'est le sabre laser, il faut faire ça proprement


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait 2 semaines que j'incite un ami à s'acheter un ibook : il était totalement convaincu, et puis hier...
> ... il a acheté un packard-bell à Auchan.



c'est plus un ami désormais... ah l'amitié, c'est traitre!


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Là, on prépare casse-dalle, désaltérants et lits de secours pour un certains nombre d'amis qui n'ont pas eu de train ce soir pour rentrer chez eux... 



Tiens, je lis en arrière : aurait-on la visite d'une allumeuse ? Bien possible...


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que notre couple a pereclité aprés cette affaire : on en a longuement discuté durant la journée... Je lui ai finalement pardonné cette trahison, mais ce ne sera plus comme avant entre nous.

Achat compulsif : il était avec son pére, la carte bleue de son pére surtout, le vendeur était habile, l'ordinateur àportée de main et là : c'est le drame. 2 semaines de travail d'approche pour rien, je peux dire adieu à ma commission de 5% par Apple...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2005)

Personne n'a vu les partis en absence ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là, on prépare casse-dalle, désaltérants et lits de secours pour un certains nombre d'amis qui n'ont pas eu de train ce soir pour rentrer chez eux...
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, je lis en arrière : aurait-on la visite d'une allumeuse ? Bien possible...



Bien joué


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

C'est parti pour une belle nuit blanche de travail.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a vu les partis en absence ?


tu veux une révolution ? easy : poses-toi des questions


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour une belle nuit blanche de travail.


 collègue :love:


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une révolution ? easy : poses-toi des questions



 Ca me fait penser à la semane derniére, en TP :
Un etudiant va voir le prof en lui montrant son travail et en lui exposant son problème. Le prof lui répond :

"Tu sais quoi, tu vas faire quelque chose d'original..."

Là, l'etudiant s'attend à ce qu'il lui aprenne une technique nouvelle et inhabituelle pour terminer son travail, mais Le prof poursuit :

"... tu vas utiliser ta tête."


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> "... tu vas utiliser ta tête."



Sûr c'est difficile d'utiliser sa tête... Et pis ça fait mal...


----------



## Macounette (19 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je confirme
> 4 jours que j'ai 38,5, mais je l aurais un jour
> Tres joli avatar Macounette


Merci mamzelle  :love: 
Le tien n'est pas mal non plus 
D'ailleurs si t'es de Paris 15 j'étais pas loin de chez toi la semaine dernière :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2005)

Juste un petit bonsoir...  :sleep:


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

Je dois ecrire 1200 mots sur:

How do we know? How do the people from Phillips know? How do economists knnow? How do you know?

Explain there are different ways of knowing. _ah bon?_ Show clearly what the differences can be.


Resultat: J'ecoute un mix de beach boys avec une teinte de murder ballads... Je suis pas dans la merde.

Personne a une petite idee a me jeter?


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

T'as qu'à répondre: _how would I know ?_


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

J'ai repondu a voix haute durant la lecture _why should we care?_... Mais ca ne lui a pas plus. Heureusement que la correction se fait avec nos numeros etudiant :love:


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour une belle nuit blanche de travail.


 ben c'est pas gagné.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je dois ecrire 1200 mots sur:
> 
> How do we know? How do the people from Phillips know? How do economists knnow? How do you know?
> 
> ...



Oui je peux


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> collègue :love:


 

Soirée aquarelle. J'ai rien à foutre ici.   :love:


----------



## Gabi (19 Janvier 2005)

Je me sers une @[_] de thé


----------



## Immelman (19 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui je peux


 Tu pourrais etre allemand  :rose:, jette moi l'idee, siouple :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Soirée aquarelle. J'ai rien à foutre ici.   :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais etre allemand  :rose:, jette moi l'idee, siouple :love:



Différence entre savoir tacite et scientifique chez Hayek, Polanyi ou entre "know that" ou "know how"

Marché système de découverte et de traitement de l'information par intermédiaire des prix qui sont des signaux


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas gagné.


on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile.


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

il est 4' du et je dessine des robots volants ! :affraid:

je faiss vraiment un metier de rêves :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Janvier 2005)

moi je peins des lutins. :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

phase scan.

ça sent le flood dans les 10 prochaines minutes


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

caramba, ça rame tellement que c'est plus rapide de scanner que de flouder.
Vbullletin a battu umax :affraid:
:rateau: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Immelman (20 Janvier 2005)

Temps d'aller me coucher, bonne nuit tout le monde 

J'ai reussi a ecrire apres tout, yay :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Juste à l'instant, je me dis que Bassman me manque ....  
Il est ou ??????


----------



## dool (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Juste à l'instant, je me dis que Bassman me manque ....
> Il est ou ??????



IL est a la cave le bassou mon pti Zebig !...je ne vais pas parler pour lui mais en gros il a été comme déçu...il te donnera de plus amples informations si tu le souhaite 
Mais je pense qu'il n'oublie pas certains d'entre vous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> IL est a la cave le bassou mon pti Zebig !


Arf ! Merci dool ... je ne le trouvais plus ... :rateau: 
Je suis descendu y faire un tour ... mais c'est bien parce que je l'apprécie, le Bassou ! :love: 
Il fait noir ... ça tire dans tous les coins ... j'ai bien failli me faire exploser par un défibrilator à neutrons ... je ne dois la vie qu'à une fosse à purin juste au pied du donjon ...  :sick:  :affraid:  :affraid: 
Bon ! je te laisse ... juste le temps de prendre une douche et de brûler mes vêtements et je reviens !!!!!


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde...
Coffee time, lire le courrier, synchro Palm, se demander si je me rase ce soir pour la chtite soirée. Que du sérieux quoi 
Deux remarques pour rebondir sur les propos ci-dessus:
- Ca rame à mort... j'aurai prendre l'option pack serveur 
- Le fait que certain-es "disparaissent" régulièrement me laissent le vague à l'âme. Que ce soit à la cave ou ailleurs. C'est jamais virtuel une disparition.


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde...
Coffee time, lire le courrier, synchro Palm, se demander si je me rase ce soir pour la chtite soirée. Que du sérieux quoi 
Deux remarques pour rebondir sur les propos ci-dessus:
- Ca rame à mort... j'aurai prendre l'option pack serveur 
- Le fait que certain-es "disparaissent" régulièrement me laissent le vague à l'âme. Que ce soit à la cave ou ailleurs. C'est jamais virtuel une disparition.


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde...
Coffee time, lire le courrier, synchro Palm, se demander si je me rase ce soir pour la chtite soirée. Que du sérieux quoi 
Deux remarques pour rebondir sur les propos ci-dessus:
- Ca rame à mort... j'aurai du prendre l'option pack serveur 
- Le fait que certain-es "disparaissent" régulièrement me laissent le vague à l'âme. Que ce soit à la cave ou ailleurs. C'est jamais virtuel une disparition.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

plus que 9 minutes :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 9 minutes :love:



avant quoi


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Ben ton post au moins il va pas disparaitre teo, on l'a en trois exemplaires   

Anntraaaaaaxh Bassouuuuuuuuuuuuuu revneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> avant quoi



avant de manger, ce que je suis en train de faire :love:


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

Je suis ccontent ... J'ai enfin réussi à me connecter au bar !!


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai mis un thème MacOSX-like sur mon linux au boulot. :love:
C'est surtout pour les dégradés, les formes rondes et les couleurs claires.
C'est nettement plus agréable à regarder comme ça.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ccontent ... J'ai enfin réussi à me connecter au bar !!



tu étais en manque ?


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben ton post au moins il va pas disparaitre teo, on l'a en trois exemplaires
> 
> Anntraaaaaaxh Bassouuuuuuuuuuuuuu revneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez :love: :love:



Chez moi, ce post n'avait jamais été envoyé ! j'ai quitté les forums et j'ai fait autre chose... je peux plus les éditer. Si ça vaut la peine, que quelqu'un vire les 2 en trop !


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si ça vaut la peine, que quelqu'un vire les 2 en trop !


Oh ben non alors, un si beau flood


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai mis un thème MacOSX-like sur mon linux au boulot. :love:
> C'est surtout pour les dégradés, les formes rondes et les couleurs claires.
> C'est nettement plus agréable à regarder comme ça.



une petite capture d'écran?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, ce post n'avait jamais été envoyé ! j'ai quitté les forums et j'ai fait autre chose... je peux plus les éditer. Si ça vaut la peine, que quelqu'un vire les 2 en trop !



2 d'un coup ! oula doucement, il est en rodage Global...


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ccontent ... J'ai enfin réussi à me connecter au bar !!


Fichtre, moi pareil. Ca a été laborieux ce matin.

Mais c'est fait et j'ai une heure de Bar MacGé devant moi.

C'est terrible comme je deviens accro...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> C'est terrible comme je deviens accro...


Et moi, je me demande parfois comment j'ai pu vivre plus de 52 ans sans MacGé !!   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

moi là je flood pour aider thebig


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est fait et j'ai une heure de Bar MacGé devant moi.
> 
> C'est terrible comme je deviens *accro...*




Ben voilà...  encore un de plus...        en plus il a droit à une Heure...  c pas comme d'autres...


----------



## Caster (20 Janvier 2005)

une petite sieste avant de repartir bosser


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

Moi je viens de me rendre compte avec horreur que j'ai toujours un onglet dans lequel le bar est chargé. :affraid:

 macelene


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

La je suis en train de digerer et je me dis que je boirais bien un tit kawa :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

bon, vivement ce soir, et surtout vivement demain soir, ben oui demain soir c'est le week-end :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà...  encore un de plus...        en plus il a droit à une Heure...  c pas comme d'autres...



Parfois plus... En cachette


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> une petite capture d'écran?


Bof c'est pas très joli... Et puis c'est pas vraiment comme OSX...
C'est surtout pour les couleurs plus reposantes, et les formes rondes (marre des boutons carrés).

 Ce qui m'a fait marrer, c'est en cherchant des thèmes de fenêtre tous ceux qui inversaient les smarties vert et jaune  halala les fous . _Par contre j'ai même pas fait l'effort d'en prendre un qui les place à gauche de la barre de titre _

 thème de controles Milk 2.0 (du blanc, des ronds, des dégradés)
 thème de fenêtres Metacity Hacked (du dégradé gris - un peu sombre d'ailleurs, des ronds, des smarties)
 thème d'icônes Bluecurve, le truc par défaut apparemment (tout à fait acceptable)

Maintenant ce qu'il me faut c'est un thème de boutons ronds pour firefox.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis en train de digerer et je me dis que je boirais bien un tit kawa :love:



la cafetière est planté et on trouve pas les cd système


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

Le cafe au taf n'est pas aussi bon que le Senseo que je me fais chez moah :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de me rendre compte avec horreur que j'ai toujours un onglet dans lequel le bar est chargé. :affraid:
> 
> macelene





 Néfourien...  :style:

sans blague ...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Le cafe au taf n'est pas aussi bon que le Senseo que je me fais chez moah :love:



fait leurs acheter une Senseo alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

la je me demande qui a changé mes parametre au forum


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la cafetière est planté et on trouve pas les cd système



Encore un produit sous Windows  :mouais: 

Moi elle fonctionne du tonnerre de Zeus la cafetière... Un peu trop d'ailleurs. J'deviens un vrai pile nucléraire. Va falloir me faire une cure de désintox.


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir me faire une cure de désintox.



Pas de café, plus de macgé ?


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de café, plus de macgé ?



Grand Zeus ! Que nenni ! Si je fais une cure de désintox de MacGé, je meurs... MacGé survivra sans café   :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Encore un produit sous Windows  :mouais:
> 
> Moi elle fonctionne du tonnerre de Zeus la cafetière... Un peu trop d'ailleurs. J'deviens un vrai pile nucléraire. Va falloir me faire une cure de désintox.




Ah c'est donc ça le secret...  comment devenir une pile avec du café...


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est une nouvelle source d'énergie que je teste.. Recyclable en plus


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Recyclable en plus




:affraid:


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:



Bio ne rime pas toujours avec beau


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

La ménant je vais faire une lessive de blanc


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La ménant je vais faire une lessive de blanc


Pendant que d'autres, j'en suis sûr, en prennent un verre


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La ménant je vais faire une lessive de blanc




fait gaffe, spyro a laisser une casquette rouge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La ménant je vais faire une lessive de blanc



   ... tu fais la lessive de Michel Blanc  ????? ...   
mode cafteur on : "euh spyro ? t'es ou ???" mode cafteur off ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

bonjour 

j'ai beaucoup aimé cette phrase de TheBig: 

"resurgir au moment ou on s'y attend le moins ... rien que pour ça, elle est belle, la Vie ...."

qui venait à la fin d'un très joli post.


----------



## KARL40 (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu étais en manque ?


 
Bein oui ! Je suis accro au "orange" maintenant !


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, spyro a laisser une casquette rouge



Bah c'est pas trop grave  J'aime bien le rose... :love: :love:

Puis pour se faire pardonner il m'aménera faire les soldes


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> j'ai beaucoup aimé cette phrase de TheBig:
> 
> ...



C'est quoi qui surgit quand on l'attend le moins???  :hein:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est pas trop grave  J'aime bien le rose... :love: :love:
> 
> Puis pour se faire pardonner il m'aménera faire les soldes



15 % de remise chez micromania


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi qui surgit quand on l'attend le moins???  :hein:


...les liens ténus que l'on tisse avec de parfaits inconnus... :rose:
...surprise ! hein !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...les liens ténus que l'on tisse avec de parfaits inconnus... :rose:
> ...surprise ! hein !!!!


des capotes tu veux dire ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis pour se faire pardonner il m'aménera faire les soldes


Je suis en région parisienne ce week-end


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi qui surgit quand on l'attend le moins???  :hein:



j'adore faire des surprises (bonnes, si possible)


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pas de café, plus de macgé ?


 Tres interessant... Ca me rappelle un article du National Geographic : "Why we love cafeine"... vraiment terrible, y font meme un parallelisme avec notre societe de consommation et le maintien en eveil lie a la cafeine qui selon eux aurait aide a l'industrialisation :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Et qui c'est qui va bientôt sur ses 1000 posts hmmmmmm ? :love: :love: :love:


_(et qui c'est qui va sur ses 10000 posts aussi ? :love: :love: :love: )_


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en région parisienne ce week-end



T'as beaucoup de sous??    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'adore faire des surprises (bonnes, si possible)



je me prépare à te faire subir l'enfer sur terre ce soir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'as beaucoup de sous??    :rateau:  :rateau:


    ... et tchac ... en vrille le spyro !!!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'as beaucoup de sous??    :rateau:  :rateau:


en matière de(s)sous il a des vues de(s)sus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

je peux venir aussi faire du shopping spyro et nexka?   

promis, je dirais rien de ce que je pourrais voir   

dites oui....mon sejours a paris a noel m'as pas vraiment reussi


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tres interessant... Ca me rappelle un article du National Geographic : "Why we love cafeine"... vraiment terrible, y font meme un parallelisme avec notre societe de consommation et le maintien en eveil lie a la cafeine qui selon eux aurait aide a l'industrialisation :love:



M.....! Si j'avais su ! 
Je vais passer à quelque chose de moins speed alors...


----------



## Nexka (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'as beaucoup de sous??    :rateau:  :rateau:



Non je dis ça parce que aujourd'hui je fais grève (et oui je suis fonctionnaire  ) et bon ça fait quand même de grosses entames sur le salaire   Alors bon les soldes... Heu... Elles sont loin  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> T'as beaucoup de sous??    :rateau:  :rateau:





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je peux venir aussi faire du shopping spyro et nexka?
> 
> promis, je dirais rien de ce que je pourrais voir
> 
> dites oui....mon sejours a paris a noel m'as pas vraiment reussi


Hmmmmmmm avec plaisir... T'as beaucoup de sous ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm avec plaisir... T'as beaucoup de sous ?




ben voila a toi de juger:   

une pension alimentaire pour fifille de 223 euros !!!


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en vrille le spyro !!!!!     :love:  :love:



"quand le spyro graf lui toujours faire ainsi"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors bon les soldes... Heu... Elles sont loin  :hein:


Pour les soldes, je ne peux malheureusement pas t'aider ...  
Par contre, je suis une bonne "fin de série" !!!!!!      :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tres interessant... Ca me rappelle un article du National Geographic : "Why we love cafeine"... vraiment terrible, y font meme un parallelisme avec notre societe de consommation et le maintien en eveil lie a la cafeine qui selon eux aurait aide a l'industrialisation :love:



on est tous doper a la caféine  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on est tous doper a la caféine  :affraid:  :rateau:


 Si ce n'etait que ca...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'etait que ca...



tu veux dire qu'on ce dope tous a un truc ?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire qu'on ce dope tout a un truc ?  :love:


J'ai pas compris


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris




moi si !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas compris


tire ta ligne et tais-toi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

je vais preparer un café

preparez vos gobelets !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

1/2 sucre pour le café, merci


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

là je crée mon propre salon vBChat


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> 1/2 sucre pour le café, merci



2 pour moi, merci aussi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je crée mon propre salon vBChat


et tu vas y parler de quoi ? de poils ?????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

haaaaaa de qu'on parle café on accourt !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa de qu'on parle café on accourt !!!!



il s'agit de *ton* café


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de *ton* café


grand mère sait faire....un bon café.

merci Robertav


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit de *ton* café




surement !!!    

parce que celui de mamancherie est infernal a boire l'aprem !!!   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

là je corrige un diplôme  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je corrige un diplôme  :hein:



il t'a fait tant de mal que ça


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il t'a fait tant de mal que ça




meme pas   

il a juste oublié de payer sa quota de bieres !!!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il t'a fait tant de mal que ça


c'est plutôt lui qui souffre là


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt lui qui souffre là




Tiens Saint Maclou est de sortie, alors elle va bien ta Fuego??? :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2005)

Là, je viens de regarder "Busch for second term !" et je me marre.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de regarder "Busch for second term !" et je me marre.



C'est bien vu


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de regarder "Busch for second term !" et je me marre.



    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de regarder "Busch for second term !" et je me marre.



Moi non  :sick: je pleure


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de regarder "Busch for second term !" et je me marre.


Là ménant j'ai pas de quoi le voir sur mon linux au boulot...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Saint Maclou est de sortie, alors elle va bien ta Fuego??? :love:  :love:



Ça faisait un bail


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

la maintenant j'ai decidé que je postera pas dans "je me souviens"

j'ai commencé multe fois et puis j'efface avant de poster

j'aimerais bien pouvoir dire "je ne me souviens plus de lui "


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

La journee est presque finie :love: la j'attends impatiement


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant j'ai decidé que je postera pas dans "je me souviens"
> 
> j'ai commencé multe fois et puis j'efface avant de poster
> 
> j'aimerais bien pouvoir dire "je ne me souviens plus de lui "



Tu viens de le faire, et tu n'as pas besoin d'en écrire des pages pour y arriver


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La journee est presque finie :love: la j'attends impatiement



bonne soirée alors


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Saint Maclou est de sortie, alors elle va bien ta Fuego??? :love:  :love:



rouge a bande blanche  il ne faut pas oublier de préciser   :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rouge a bande blanche  il ne faut pas oublier de préciser   :rateau:



Yes Rabbit lover rouge à bande blanche  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

là , il y a quelques minutes, 
fiston vient de perdre sa premiere dent


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , il y a quelques minutes,
> fiston vient de perdre sa premiere dent



lui parle surtout pas de la petit souris


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , il y a quelques minutes,
> fiston vient de perdre sa premiere dent



Felicitations fiston tu deviens grand
Ta maman te regarde tendrement
"Maman Maman elle repoussera?"
Oui mon coeur comme l'amour infini que j'ai pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lui parle surtout pas de la petit souris





trop tard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Felicitations fiston tu deviens grand
> Ta maman te regarde tendrement
> "Maman Maman elle repoussera?"
> Oui mon coeur comme l'amour infini que j'ai pour toi




zoli  :love:   


par contre fiston m'as demandé 
"dis maman , la souris me donnera beaucoup de pieces ? "


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre fiston m'as demandé
> "dis maman , la souris me donnera beaucoup de pieces ? "


 "Oui mon coeur comme l'amour infini que j'ai pour toi"

la réponse tient toujours


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rouge a bande blanche  il ne faut pas oublier de préciser   :rateau:



Avec des pneus genre Dragster à l'arrière et un aileron qui tue sa race


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> "Oui mon coeur comme l'amour infini que j'ai pour toi"
> 
> la réponse tient toujours



Dangereux pour le porte-monnaie :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas le mien alors


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le mien alors



sal...       


on verra avec le tiens un jour ...      :love:


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

air de rien


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Métro kaputt, 2 heures pour rentrer chez moi, soit un bon +300%    :rateau:


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

Grooooos coup de blues... A la bourre pour les exams, planté en TP, pas fait la vaiselle depuis une semaine... Sniff  Et puis un prof nous a appris que, statistiquement, la profession qui connaît le plus de suicide, c'est les dentistes.

"Pfou... sur la fin, c'est dur : j'vais me coucher, moi..." :rose:

D'ailleurs : deprimé mais mort de rire quand même : Raffarin, en réponse à la gréve d'aujourd'hui demande aux français de garder, je cite : "la positive attitude"


----------



## Nephou (20 Janvier 2005)

demande à yip de te remonter le moral


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Ouah l'autre eh il a une super fée dans sa signature et il déprime !!!  
J'aimerais bien voir les statistiques de suicides tiens, j'y crois pas trop là


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> demande à yip de te remonter le moral


 J'ai regardé son profil


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

tiens, c'est mon premier MacGaniverssaire...    :love:   

Allez, Champomy pour tout le monde... un double pour Gabi    :rateau:

Edit : je précise : sur MacG depuis 1 an...
Le vrai c'est le 24/02...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> .. statistiquement, la profession qui connaît le plus de suicide, c'est les dentistes...



t'es sur que c'est "suicide" le mot... parceque quand on voit le sourire de certain patient*...     
(* : m'fait penser à quelqu'un lui....   )


----------



## Gabi (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci de m'avoir fait rire 
J'ai appelé ma petite soeur : ça m'a reboosté.

Allez : let's party !


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

Là j'aimerais bien changer de taf.  faire un truc... moins abstrait. et moins c..n 
Rêvons...  :love:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben je file à la mini AES   à demain ou à tout de suite !


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

Amuse-toi bien !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je file à la mini AES   à demain ou à tout de suite !




a demain surement !!!  

bonne soirée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant finalement je glande alors je me farcis le thread des smileys pour remplir le champ "auteur" dans la liste, et du coup j'aurais ptet le temps de faire un truc pour macounette. 


[edit] Ben en fait ça me gonfle, il y en a pratiquement plus qui s'affichent. On pourrait remonter à l'auteur en regardant la source et l'URL des images, mais bon, ça serait long.

_Allez je vais laisser ouverte la possibilité de modifier les infos, et si vous vous ennuyez, allez faire un tour dans la liste plate et remplissez les champs "auteur" vides _


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2005)

Là, suite à l'émission "envoyé spécial" je chante une merveilleuse chanson de Frank Michael: 
"Toutes, toutes, les femmes sont beeeeeeeeelles !"    

Belgium, JUMP !!!


----------



## Macounette (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai passé la soirée à écouter de la zique de mon iPod sur des Altec Lansing inMotion :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a demain surement !!!
> 
> bonne soirée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



elle a été excellente 

_et teo n'a dit que du bien de toi_


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

comme lemmy, je rentre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comme lemmy, je rentre :rateau:



prem's


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle a été excellente



D'ailleurs, les actions d'AlkaSeltzer, Rhone-Poulenc et autres producteurs d'aspirine, hepatoum, etc. sont en forte hausse.  

Salut Lemmy,


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, les actions d'AlkaSeltzer, Rhone-Poulenc et autres producteurs d'aspirine, hepatoum, etc. sont en forte hausse.
> 
> Salut Lemmy,



bonsoir, vous


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Là je scanne des vieilles gravures (vraies gravures, bien nettes, mais un peu piquées de rousseurs). Comme mon scan n'est pas véritablement un foudre de guerre, c'est un peu longuet... Aussi, un scan un post MacGe, un scan un post sur le blog d'un ami et ainsi va la nuit...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Je rentre là !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre là !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Mais faut dire que j'ai pris mon temps aussi.  

Lemmy


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben je vais faire dodo là  :sleep: Bonne nuit... 





Rhooo non zut, j'ai oublié de sortir ma lessive de blanc de la machine....  :hein:    :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonne nuit Nexka 

Et dépêche-toi de sortir ce linge !!!


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Ca y est....  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


Bon cette fois c'est la bonne, brossage des dents et au dodo   

Bonne nuit à tous  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonne nuit à toi Nexka :love: :love:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben là, j'me sens carrément bête, étant donné que je viens seulement de découvrir (au bout de quelque huit mois !!) que mon alubook possède un pavé numérique intégré au clavier alphanumérique (et activé par verr. num) La honte !!!! Encore heureux que je ne me sois pas acheté un pad numérique séparé


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> m'fait penser à quelqu'un lui....


Où t'a trouvé ce portrait de l'Amok faché


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, suite à l'émission "envoyé spécial" je chante une merveilleuse chanson de Frank Michael:
> "Toutes, toutes, les femmes sont beeeeeeeeelles !"
> 
> Belgium, JUMP !!!





 ....la petite vieille quelle energie


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ....la petite vieille quelle energie




Bonjour, oui j ai vu aussi cette petite vieille, elle etait extra, mais esperons que nous ne deviendrons pas à notre tour de fan de Franck Mickael


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle a été excellente
> 
> _et teo n'a dit que du bien de toi_





forcement       

dans le placard on entend et on ne voit pas grand chose     





ps : a rappeler d'urgence l'ebeniste , le placard commence a se faire 
trop etroit....trop d'hommes dedans  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>




tout le monde est rentré?   

parfait     

un café et oppp , on envoie les phtos    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Là je prends a nice cup of tea et le petit déj au lit

enfin... vu l'heure, c'est plutôt un brunch


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

là, je viens de mettre en ligne la vidéo de l'AES Parisienne d'hier soir


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Pfffff les video je peux pas les voir ici


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de mettre en ligne la vidéo de l'AES Parisienne d'hier soir



Powered by iSight :love:


----------



## LiliTh (21 Janvier 2005)

la, je suis en cours "d'informatique", interressant !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de mettre en ligne la vidéo de l'AES Parisienne d'hier soir



suis super en retard mais tampi, je poste vite vite   


donc ....

nico: suis decue , ton calçon est pas a la bonne couleur !!!  

nexka: quand meme vilaine fifille il faut manger les legumes !!!  

mackie :  *sans lunettes* la c'est sur , ta fleur tu va vite la trouver 
ques'que t'es *booooooooo*


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Powered by iSight :love:



C'est chouette ce qu on peu faire avec une petite paluche comme ca

Mais ca donne le mal de Mer  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis super en retard mais tampi, je poste vite vite
> 
> 
> donc ....
> ...



Et moi, rien... Pas un compliment, pas un bisou, pas un coup de boule, rien...


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie :  *sans lunettes* la c'est sur , ta fleur tu va vite la trouver
> ques'que t'es *booooooooo*



mici  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : a rappeler d'urgence l'ebeniste , le placard commence a se faire
> trop etroit....trop d'hommes dedans  !!!


J'y ai encore croisé personne...  Aurai-je un placard à part? :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai encore croisé personne...  Aurai-je un placard à part? :love:


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, rien... Pas un compliment, pas un bisou, pas un coup de boule, rien...



Je me trompe ou tu as été servi hier soir ?


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ques'que t'es *booooooooo*



Entierement d'accord Robertav


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

la ménant, je prépare des poissons panés pour mes 2 p'tiots... 2 chacun!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, rien... Pas un compliment, pas un bisou, pas un coup de boule, rien...





ben .... ....il faut dire que je t'ai pas beauoup vu sur la video  :love:


ps; pour les coup boul il faut attendre, machine veut pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai encore croisé personne...  Aurai-je un placard à part? :love:





mais tais toi donc !!!!!!

tu veux vraiment declencher une bagarre generale ?   :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Entierement d'accord Robertav




rohhhhhhhh  :rose:  :love: mici a toutes


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tais toi donc !!!!!!
> 
> tu veux vraiment declencher une bagarre generale ?   :love:


Gloups! :rose: Je me tais!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon, on s'absente un peu et quand on revient c'est le grand n'importe quoi.
Attention, ça va chier maintenant!


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nexka: quand meme vilaine fifille il faut manger les legumes !!!



C'est les légumes cuites que je mange pas  :hein:  :mouais: Les crues ça va, je mange de la salade :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est les légumes cuites que je mange pas  :hein:  :mouais: Les crues ça va, je mange de la salade :love: :love:


J'ai une belle carotte


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est les légumes cuites que je mange pas  :hein:  :mouais: Les crues ça va, je mange de la salade :love: :love:




alors tu n'es que une fifille a moitié vilaine   :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle carotte



Mmmmhhh c'est bon les carottes, ça craquent sous la dent!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle carotte




hoooo      

c'est une fée pas une lapine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une belle carotte



Parait qu'elle est un peu rapée, c'est l'usure?


----------



## MrStone (21 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'absente un peu et quand on revient c'est le grand n'importe quoi.
> Attention, ça va chier maintenant!



Ah ? C'est l'heure ? :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on s'absente un peu et quand on revient c'est le grand n'importe quoi.
> Attention, ça va chier maintenant!




 il me dardait de te revoir sous ta forme "astre râle" 

_'tain t'as du bol j'ai la bouleuse enrayée_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> la ménant, je prépare des poissons panés pour mes 2 p'tiots... 2 chacun!




findus ?   

au four  ?   


en tout cas tu en a de la chance, pas moyen moi de leur faire avaler le poisson !!!  


grug il doit etre content


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il me dardait de te revoir sous ta forme "astre râle"
> 
> _'tain t'as du bol j'ai la bouleuse enrayée_



Et là, tu te plantes, mais lamentablement... ;-)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo
> 
> c'est une fée pas une lapine !!!



C'est peut-etre une fée qui aime la pine


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Ah !!!! 30 seconde de MacGé avant de terminer ce p... de boulot de m... que m'a refilé ma collègue absente le vendredi.     

Heureusement qu'on a MacGé et les floodeurs fous


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parait qu'elle est un peu rapée, c'est l'usure?


non, c'est ma débandaison mensuelle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-etre une fée qui aime la pine





hai hai hai, si spyro passe par la !!!     



ps: ta new copine, elle aime quoi ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

> à qui sait

 t'as ps récupéré les clefs et c'est pas toi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est ma débandaison mensuelle




Bonjour Saint Maclou ca faisait un bai


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Bonjour Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





bonjour toi 


elles etaient bonnes tes ongles hier soir ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lemmy



bonjour, toi


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, toi



Promis la prochaine AES si tu m invites je suis partante


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour toi



coucou, vous 



> elles etaient bonnes tes ongles hier soir ?      :love:



 

vais retourner voir la video du fabien, moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Promis la prochaine AES si tu m invites je suis partante



considères-toi comme invitée


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> considères-toi comme invitée



Rabat joie la joie revient : elle l'était mais bon ...


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> considères-toi comme invitée




Merci tu es adorable

Cela devrait prouvé que je ne suis pas une "troll"


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Rabat joie la joie revient : elle l'était mais bon ...



Bonjour Pitchfork


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Pitchfork




Bonjour Christelle


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Christelle



Comment il va le garcon?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elles etaient bonnes tes ongles hier soir ?      :love:



à part mon grand pif...  :affraid:


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

to go away from my home... je vais buller dans mon aquarium... avec un  programme de dingue...
Trop de malades du c½ur ces temps-ci...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Comment il va le garcon?



Bien et la madame ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci tu es adorable


:rose:  :rose:  :rose: 



> Cela devrait prouvé que je ne suis pas une "troll"


mais qui a bien pu dire ça


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bien et la madame ?




Elle vas pas mal, un peu frigorifiée mais ca va bien

Bientot le week end quoi de prévu?


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> 
> mais qui a bien pu dire ça



Je ne veux pas mettre le souk ici

mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois elle viendra pour m'éviter ce genre de discussion et on la placera à côté de Lemmy (ils ont tant à se raconter      )



ben vi...  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Elle vas pas mal, un peu frigorifiée mais ca va bien
> 
> Bientot le week end quoi de prévu?



South Side


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben vi...  :rateau:



tu auras bientôt un échantillon gratuit...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> South Side



Bravo, c'est la bonne réponse  Pitchfork, tu gagnes un week end pour deux à Ibiza


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> South Side




Le sud WOWOW parfait pour se rechauffer


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, c'est la bonne réponse  Pitchfork, tu gagnes un week end pour deux à Ibiza



Salut Gamin  :king:  

Effectivement on va vers ce sud 

Mais on se disait que nous retournerions bien en Finlande


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gamin  :king:
> 
> Effectivement on va vers ce sud
> 
> Mais on se disait que nous retournerions bien en Finlande




Sans indiscrétion, qui est ce "on"...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Sans indiscrétion, qui est ce "on"...



"Les questions ne sont jamais indiscrètes, les réponses parfois" Oscar Wilde


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Les questions ne sont jamais indiscrètes, les réponses parfois" Oscar Wilde



Emmenez moi au bout de la terre
Emmenez moi aux pays des merveilles
Il me semble que la misère
Serait mons pénible au soleil

Charles Aznavour


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Les questions ne sont jamais indiscrètes, les réponses parfois" Oscar Wilde



Désolé...  mais comme les gamins, je ne peux pas m'en empêcher   

Le grand Nord à son charme aussi, en scandinavie il faut se réchauffer de l'intérieur :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2005)

La je me la coule douce entre deux appels...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Désolé...  mais comme les gamins, je ne peux pas m'en empêcher
> 
> Le grand Nord à son charme aussi, en scandinavie il faut se réchauffer de l'intérieur :love:



Euh la Finlande n'est pas en Scandinavie


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je me la coule douce entre deux appels...



attend, je prend mon téléphone


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Euh la Finlande n'est pas en Scandinavie




Si la Finlande est bien en Scandinavie


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Emmenez moi au bout de la terre
> Emmenez moi aux pays des merveilles
> Il me semble que la misère
> Serait mons pénible au soleil
> ...



Oui mais Charles, sauf ton respect, pourquoi y a t'il plus de misére au soleil   

Mais christelle, pour le pays des merveilles c'est OK  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Euh la Finlande n'est pas en Scandinavie



Mais bien sur ! voyons


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais Charles, sauf ton respect, pourquoi y a t'il plus de misére au soleil
> 
> Mais christelle, pour le pays des merveilles c'est OK  :love:




Alalalalal!!!!! ces petits jeunes  :love:


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Lemmy
> elle a été excellente
> et teo n'a dit que du bien de toi





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement
> dans le placard on entend et on ne voit pas grand chose
> 
> ps : a rappeler d'urgence l'ebeniste , le placard commence a se faire
> trop etroit....trop d'hommes dedans  !!!



_[Mode decoder enabled/ON]Mais de quel placard elle parle là, Robertav ?   

Avec moi, y'a plus vraiment de placard depuis... pfiou   15 ans ?  Je vois que les armoires normandes, bien solides et carrées, qui me font toujours de l'effet  mais sinon je vois pas [Mode decoder disabled/OFF]
_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Si la Finlande est bien en Scandinavie




Un message du meilleur d'entre nous (si je chope le couillon qui m'a appelé comme cela je l'étripe   )

Les critères cuturels, linguistiques et historiques conduisent à séparer la Finlande de la Scandinavie (=Norvège, Danemark, Suède), seul le critère géologique conduit à son inclusion. De même L'Islande n'est pas dans la Scandinavie (à cause du critère linguistqiue)


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un message du meilleur d'entre nous (si je chope le couillon qui m'a appelé comme cela je l'étripe   )
> 
> Les critères cuturels, linguistiques et historiques conduisent à séparer la Finlande de la Scandinavie (=Norvège, Danemark, Suède), seul le critère géologique conduit à son inclusion. De même L'Islande n'est pas dans la Scandinavie (à cause du critère linguistqiue)




Soit je m incline


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un message du meilleur d'entre nous (si je chope le couillon qui m'a appelé comme cela je l'étripe   )
> 
> Les critères cuturels, linguistiques et historiques conduisent à séparer la Finlande de la Scandinavie (=Norvège, Danemark, Suède), seul le critère géologique conduit à son inclusion. De même L'Islande n'est pas dans la Scandinavie (à cause du critère linguistqiue)



Bon d'accord, la suisse n'est pas en Europe


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit je m incline


Fais gaffe, c'est dangereux ici parfois


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, c'est dangereux ici parfois




T inquietes pas Madonna j ai un string en titane  ptdr   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (21 Janvier 2005)

Soooooonnnnnnnnyyyyyyyy   
Y'a du boulot pour toi :love: :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe, c'est dangereux ici parfois



ailleurs aussi


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs aussi



va surtout pas dans la MGZ


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord, la suisse n'est pas en Europe


C'est pas le nombril de l'Europe la Suisse? Cherchez bien, c'est métaphysique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hai hai hai, si spyro passe par la !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps: ta new copine, elle aime quoi ?



Moi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit je m incline


Penche toi encore un peu... 




ZZZZZIIIIP!


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonny? :affraid: ah non... fabienr...


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore un double pseudo ?   
Ça foisonne en ce moment. Epidémie de schyzophrénie macgéenne...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde.

Qui prépare un p'tit café ? (Robertav ??)

Bon alors tout le monde va bien ? Le week end s'annonce sympa en ce qui me concerne : temps génial, sport et jeu autour du feu de bois dans le salon de la maison de famille. D'habitude je ne suis pas très famille mais là ça devrait être agréable. 

En attendant j'ai une réunion merdique : ça sent le roussit.:hein: :mouais: 



Et vous ?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voyons fabien  :hein:


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2005)

là, j'attends que la salle de bain sèche... :sleep:


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Et vous ?


 Tigrou

Moi ... ski!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu n'as pas oublié le futal ?


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Penche toi encore un peu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Trop tard cher Fabienr mes lombaires sont fatiguées et puis certaine voie comme certaine parole sont impénétrables......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard cher Fabienr mes lombaires sont fatiguées et puis certaine voie comme certaine parole sont impénétrables......



Oh My God


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> findus ?
> 
> au four  ?
> 
> ...


Meeeuh non! C'est du colin pas du poisson rouge! Il a rien à craindre grug ... tant qu'il reste du colin!


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oh My God



Oui c'est ce que disais la pucelle d Orleans

Where 's my gode???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou
> 
> Moi ... ski!


ne te casse pas une jambe  

Combien d'entre vous passe(nt) le week end seul(s) ?


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que disais la pucelle d Orleans
> 
> Where 's my gode???


 :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que disais la pucelle d Orleans
> 
> Where 's my gode???



Je pensais davantage à Francis Blake


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que disais la pucelle d Orleans
> 
> Where 's my gode???



mais elle le trouva jamais


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore un double pseudo ?
> Ça foisonne en ce moment. Epidémie de schyzophrénie macgéenne...



Même pas


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Combien d'entre vous passe(nt) le week end seul(s) ?



Moi Monsieur!!!   

Mais c'est pour pouvoir réviser tranquille  :hein:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi Monsieur!!!
> 
> Mais c'est pour pouvoir réviser tranquille  :hein:



Spyro va avoir un arrêt cardiaque


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais elle le trouva jamais



Elle avait oublié de regarder au seul endroit logique où il pouvait être


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore un double pseudo ?
> Ça foisonne en ce moment. Epidémie de schyzophrénie macgéenne...




la schizophrénie  est consubstantielle au forumeur


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard cher Fabienr mes lombaires sont fatiguées et puis certaine voie comme certaine parole sont impénétrables......



A coeur vaillant, rien d'impossible


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le nombril de l'Europe la Suisse? Cherchez bien, c'est métaphysique...



Ce trou fait tache... et c'est pas nouveau... moi celle-là est toujours pas passée... j'aurai mieux fait de l'encadrer mon bulletin ce jour-là...


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Spyro va avoir un arrêt cardiaque



Bah pkoi???    :mouais: Si je reste seule, c'est que je vois personne d'autre, c'est bon, il va pas être jaloux


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Elle avait oublié de regarder au seul endroit logique où il pouvait être



Tu veux dire qu'il était cacher la depuis tout ce temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah pkoi???  :mouais: Si je reste seule, c'est que je vois personne d'autre, c'est bon, il va pas être jaloux


y a de couples déjà formés, là ??? c'est virtuel ? (un icouple )


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Elle avait oublié de regarder au seul endroit logique où il pouvait être



Soit!!! cher garcon tu ne peux comprendre ce que cela peut faire de se trouver sur un cheval pendant des heures...certaines sensations deviennent comment dire....inexistantes....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'il était cacher la depuis tout ce temps ?



Si il n'y avait que ça...


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y avait que ça...



c'était un vrai fourre-tout ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit!!! cher garcon tu ne peux comprendre ce que cela peut faire de se trouver sur un cheval pendant des heures...certaines sensations deviennent comment dire....inexistantes....



C'est sûr qu'à ce rythme là, c'est plus un clito, c'est une queue de castor...


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon, coffee time...

Fabienr, sorry pour les félicitations de la mise en ligne... il faudra que tu attendes quelques jours, le distributeur veut pas s'activer...


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est les légumes cuites que je mange pas  :hein:  :mouais: Les crues ça va, je mange de la salade :love: :love:


Attention quand on dit "une grosse légume" on parle d'autre chose  
D'ailleurs ça se mange pas.
_(Sinon c'est *un* légume  )_


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était un vrai fourre-tout ?



un peu comme la Samaritaine de l'époque...


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr qu'à ce rythme là, c'est plus un clito, c'est une queue de castor...



Quelle vulgarité!! comment peut on decrire de la sorte se qu'il est si difficile de satisfaire....Aurais tu une clef a ton mystere insoluble


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr qu'à ce rythme là, c'est plus un clito, c'est une queue de castor...



 

on peut dire que ça te réussit, le XVème...  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire que ça te réussit, le XVème...  :rateau:



Pas si sur venerable Lemmy pas si sur....


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Christelle habiterait dans le XVème, Fabien était dans le XVème .... Nooooooooooooooooon !!!!


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi Monsieur!!!
> 
> Mais c'est pour pouvoir réviser tranquille  :hein:


Tu révises quoi donc d'intéressant ? (Ou initéressant d'ailleurs ? Non parce que avec cette question, je sais bien ce qu'on récolte comme réponse  )

_PS: c'est dommage justement je passe à Paris ce week end _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sur venerable Lemmy pas si sur....



vénérable n'est pas sage


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Christelle habiterait dans le XVème, Fabien était dans le XVème .... Nooooooooooooooooon !!!!



intéressant


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> intéressant



Et en relisant les posts à la lumière de cette info ...


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu révises quoi donc d'intéressant ? (Ou initéressant d'ailleurs ? Non parce que avec cette question, je sais bien ce qu'on récolte comme réponse  )
> 
> _PS: c'est dommage justement je passe à Paris ce week end _



Là des maths...  :hein: Et de l'electronique... 

Et puis j'habite pas à Paris... La dernière fois que je suis allée à Paris, je me suis fait arrétée par les flics....    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> vénérable ne'st pas sage




c'est bien pour cela que j'ai choisi ce mot....Ponderation et mesure


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle vulgarité!! comment peut on decrire de la sorte se qu'il est si difficile de satisfaire....Aurais tu une clef a ton mystere insoluble



Une clé, non. Mieux que ça... :love:


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en relisant les posts à la lumière de cette info ...




Que sous entend tu stp? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on peut dire que ça te réussit, le XVème...  :rateau:



plus que ça encore :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et en relisant les posts à la lumière de cette info ...



On peut avancer le nom du cheval


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Christelle habiterait dans le XVème, Fabien était dans le XVème .... Nooooooooooooooooon !!!!



Oui, mais non  
C'est grand le 15ème


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien pour cela que j'ai choisi ce mot....Ponderation et mesure



on le canonise tout de suite ou on attend un peu ?


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On peut avancer le nom du cheval




Discretion ma chere Nexha


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Que sous entend tu stp? :mouais:



Moi ? Mais rien .... :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on le canonise tout de suite ou on attend un peu ?




Il me semble que je sois trop nouvelle ici bas pour me prononcer sur une canonisation


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non
> C'est grand le 15ème



Mouais ...  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que je sois trop nouvelle ici bas pour me prononcer sur une canonisation



alors que sur le reste...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Discretion ma chere Nexha



C'est un facteur ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On peut avancer le nom du cheval



Il avancera tout seul par lui-même ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sur venerable Lemmy pas si sur....



ce n'est pas à toi que je pensais...   

quoique...



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Christelle habiterait dans le XVème, Fabien était dans le XVème .... Nooooooooooooooooon !!!!



 

et...



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> plus que ça encore :love:  :love:  :love:



sans oublier:



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On peut avancer le nom du cheval



mais nous voila rassurés:



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non
> C'est grand le 15ème



 :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un facteur ?




Non trop souvent " en greve" ces gars la hihihihihi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que je sois trop nouvelle ici bas pour me prononcer sur une canonisation



Celui ou celle qui atteind le premier degré de la canonisation est un ou une vénérable


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on le canonise tout de suite ou on attend un peu ?



trop tard, le role d'avocat du diable a déjà été retenu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas à toi que je pensais...
> 
> quoique...
> 
> ...



Sauf ton respect Lemmy lorsque je lis un poste de cet acabit, je pense que les smileys finalement ... bon tu vois  ...


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Celui ou celle qui atteind le premier degré de la canonisation est un ou une vénérable




Mes connaissonces religieuses n'étaient pas si étendues, je me coucherai (tard) moins conne ce soir merci Pitchfork


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On peut avancer le nom du cheval



pourquoi ? tu veux le monté ?  au font a droite a la sortie ? ah ok  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, le role d'avocat du diable a déjà été retenu



Mais qui donc ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? tu veux le monté ?  au font a droite a la sortie ? ah ok  :rateau:



Non, il veut lui porter un toast:
_A nos femmes, à nos chevaux et à ceux qui les montent_


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non, il veut lui porter un toast:
> _A nos femmes, à nos chevaux et à ceux qui les montent_



Certains font des analogies, comme d'autres revent de posseder l inaccessible


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui donc ?




Oui qui?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Certains font des analogies, comme d'autres revent de posseder l inaccessible



rien ni personne n'est inaccessible. C'est une question de volonté, de persévérance ou parfois de prix...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Sauf ton respect Lemmy lorsque je lis un poste de cet acabit, je pense que les smileys finalement ... bon tu vois  ...



les lettres sont quand même encore plus nombreuses que les smilies...


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> rien ni personne n'est inaccessible. C'est une question de volonté, de persévérance ou parfois de prix...




Le prix....il est des choses et des personnes que rien ne peut monnayer


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Le prix....il est des choses et des personnes que rien ne peut monnayer



c'est ce que tu crois


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que tu crois



voyons fabien  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que tu crois




Quoi c'est tout????? serais tu en panne....mais il est vrai qu il est difficile de se departir de certaine habitudes.....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les lettres sont quand même encore plus nombreuses que les smilies...



Les lettres ? C'est bien un facteur alors  

Lemmy même avec des smileys je suis comment dire ... cela fait partie des choses dont tu pourrais discuter avec Christine elle ne partage pas mon point de vue et pour cause ...


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les lettres ? C'est bien un facteur alors
> 
> Lemmy même avec des smileys je suis comment dire ... cela fait partie des choses dont tu pourrais discuter avec Christine elle ne partage pas mon point de vue et pour cause ...




Indiscetions...Qui est Christine?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est tout????? serais tu en panne....mais il est vrai qu il est difficile de se departir de certaine habitudes.....



Cela se  précise ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2005)

Je m'absente du bar quelques jours et patatra, je suis plus les conversations :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Indiscetions...Qui est Christine?



Ne serait-ce pas une voiture ?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je m'absente du bar quelques jours et patatra, je suis plus les conversations :rateau:



besoin d'un résumer ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas une voiture ?



ce sera répété à qui de droit    :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-ce pas une voiture ?




Oui oui dans une serie B, Désolée je ne le referai plus :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce sera répété à qui de droit    :rateau:



Attends elle est belle comme un camion blanc


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Les lettres ? C'est bien un facteur alors
> 
> Lemmy même avec des smileys je suis comment dire ... cela fait partie des choses dont tu pourrais discuter avec Christine elle ne partage pas mon point de vue et pour cause ...



je peux te le dire, maintenant: je lui trouve un certain mérite...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Attends elle est belle comme un camion blanc



 

mais quel goujat, ce garçon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je peux te le dire, maintenant: je lui trouve un certain mérite...  :rateau:



donc tu comprends que cela 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce sera répété à qui de droit    :rateau:



n'aggravera pas mon cas

bien au contraire même


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> besoin d'un résumer ?


 Non, je n'arrive plus a suivre, plus le temps... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'arrive plus a suivre, plus le temps... :rateau:



on va prendre la problème de façon différent ...

 :rateau: Arretez de poster !!! Angie arrive plus a suivre :rateau:  ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'arrive plus a suivre, plus le temps... :rateau:



 angie


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et puis j'habite pas à Paris...


Des milliers de gens disent "Paris" comme abbréviation de "Région parisienne" et non Paris intra muros, je vois pas pourquoi moi j'aurais pas le droit de le faire.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2005)

la je viens de rayer de la carte un projet de diplôme


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de rayer de la carte un projet de diplôme




Quel etait ce diplome?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des milliers de gens disent "Paris" comme abbréviation de "Région parisienne" et non Paris intra muros, je vois pas pourquoi moi j'aurais pas le droit de le faire.



pourtant il ne neige pas


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quel etait ce diplome?


Strati isotopique de l'Hettangien/Sinémurien des Causses, adieu montpelier, adieu rezbounet


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

_A 18 ans on ne grandit plus on vieillit, voila ce que je me suis dit en pensant a demain... Je vais prendre mon velo et aller me promener en dehors de Maastricht. _


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi c'est tout????? serais tu en panne....mais il est vrai qu il est difficile de se departir de certaine habitudes.....



Ah? Tu connais mes habitudes?   :mouais:


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

je baillllle


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> _A 18 ans on ne grandit plus on vieillit, voila ce que je me suis dit en pensant a demain... Je vais prendre mon velo et aller me promener en dehors de Maastricht. _



 Immelman


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Le prix....il est des choses et des personnes que rien ne peut monnayer



Heureusement  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement  :style:



C'est touchant tant de naïveté


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est touchant tant de naïveté



Tu es au point pour la StarAc


----------



## Irish whistle (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est touchant tant de naïveté



tel un saphir sur un disque rayé, tu as raté une piste. Dans ce marasme noir de notre existence il existe des choses immuables comme la naiveté, cela nous sauve du cynisme et des veleités de l'aigreur


Je vous quite tous ici, je me prepare à un choc ce soir

Bisous à tous


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> tel un saphir sur un disque rayé, tu as raté une piste. Dans ce marasme noir de notre existence il existe des choses immuables comme la naiveté, cela nous sauve du cynisme et des veleités de l'aigreur
> 
> 
> Je vous quite tous ici, je me prepare à un choc ce soir
> ...



Bye Bye Baby Blue   

C'est un grand classique des Undertones      

Teo, si tu nous lis  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous quite tous ici, je me prepare à un choc ce soir
> 
> Bisous à tous



bon choc alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> til existe des choses immuables comme la naiveté, cela nous sauve du cynisme et des veleités de l'aigreur








> Je vous quite tous ici, je me prepare à un choc ce soir
> 
> Bisous à tous



bonne soirée


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Tu es au point pour la StarAc



N'inverse pas les rôles... Moi, je suis réaliste. Tout s'achète. Tout. Sans exception. Même ta bonne conscience


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> N'inverse pas les rôles... Moi, je suis réaliste. Tout s'achète. Tout. Sans exception.


Là c'est toi qui es naïf.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est toi qui es naïf.



et les kaskettes de spyro on peu les acheté ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est toi qui es naïf.



L'expérience  me prouve que non. L'Ethique n'est qu'une question de prix. et à partir d'une certaine somme, l'éthique commence à changer...


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2005)

ça plane, ça plane


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et les kaskettes de spyro on peu*t* les achet*er* ?


Non 



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> gna gna gna



Tu nous fais un coup de déprime ou quoi ?
Je croyais que tu filais le parfait amour moi, ça devrait te requinquer !!
D'autres soucis ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non



je relance la chasse aux dragons si tu me la donne pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loin, très loin de moi la déprime.  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [Ma fleur, mon coeur, mon ange, je te cherche]



Il parait qu'il y en a qui poussent vers le boulevard des Italiens


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'il y en a qui poussent vers le boulevard des Italiens



ah ? je vais aller voir alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il parait qu'il y en a qui poussent vers le boulevard des Italiens



plutôt vers le bas de l'avenue Mac Mahon...    :rateau:


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> N'inverse pas les rôles... Moi, je suis réaliste. Tout s'achète. Tout. Sans exception. Même ta bonne conscience




Très sérieusement, c'est vrai que depuis Noël la bonne conscience s'achète par SMS (et c'est une remarque générale qui ne vise personne).  Et ça marche pour le meilleur et le pire.


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des milliers de gens disent "Paris" comme abbréviation de "Région parisienne" et non Paris intra muros, je vois pas pourquoi moi j'aurais pas le droit de le faire.



Mais euhhhh Ct une allusion à la même reflexion que tu m'avais fait une fois, alors qu'il neigeait....    



Au fait...   Merci Pitchfork de suivre


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Immelman


  Pitchfork

_copyleft is for commies... _


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'attends qu'un pote passe me prendre pour descendre dans la pollution.
Je veux dire: à la Ville, la grande, Lutece. Intra muros cette fois-ci, puisqu'il m'y déposera et que je continuerai ma route, seul, dans le froid et les transports en commun.

Bon, alors un sacado. La perceuse à papa, les trucs pour les lentilles, un bouquin...
_Qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié ???_


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié ???_



Les sous pour les soldes :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'attends qu'un pote passe me prendre pour descendre dans la pollution.
> Je veux dire: à la Ville, la grande, Lutece. Intra muros cette fois-ci, puisqu'il m'y déposera et que je continuerai ma route, seul, dans le froid et les transports en commun.
> 
> Bon, alors un sacado. La perceuse à papa, les trucs pour les lentilles, un bouquin...
> _Qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié ???_



les fleurs pour Nexka    :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'attends qu'un pote passe me prendre pour descendre dans la pollution.
> Je veux dire: à la Ville, la grande, Lutece. Intra muros cette fois-ci, puisqu'il m'y déposera et que je continuerai ma route, seul, dans le froid et les transports en commun.
> 
> Bon, alors un sacado. La perceuse à papa, les trucs pour les lentilles, un bouquin...
> _Qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié ???_


  Bonne chance, je reviens juste d'une jolie balade a velo en dehors de toute ville, j'ai vu personne sur certaines parties pendant une bonne vingtaine de minutes (un record au pays-bas mais ca doit sans doute etre au fait qu'il faisait tres tres gris et qu'on est vendredi  ).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les sous pour les soldes :love: :love:



et l'un n'empêche pas l'autre...


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et l'un n'empêche pas l'autre...




Evidement :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Je croyais que t'étais pas libre ce week-end ?? :mouais:

_Souvent femme varie..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que t'étais pas libre ce week-end ?? :mouais:
> 
> _Souvent femme varie..._



bon: tu laisses tomber la perceuse que tu remplaces par des fleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bon: tu laisses tomber la perceuse que tu remplaces par des fleurs



Ou alors, tu arrives avec les fleurs et après, une fois qu'elle est séduite tu passes en position "perceuse"  :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors, tu arrives avec les fleurs et après, une fois qu'elle est séduite tu passes en position "perceuse"  :love:




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


Bon, je crois que c'est clair... Ce week end: je révise!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> Bon, je crois que c'est clair... Ce week end: je révise!!



Toi, tu vas d'abord me finir cette assiette de légumes, s'il te plait


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je pars


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu vas d'abord me finir cette assiette de légumes, s'il te plait



Je suis en train de me faire cuire un pot au feu :love: Avec des pattates, des poireaux, des carottes, des navets.... Et du VEAU!!! :love:

Bon je crois que je mangerais que le veau et les patattes.   Mon frère mangera le reste


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je pars



 a plus :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je pars


Adieu...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _[Mode decoder enabled/ON]Mais de quel placard elle parle là, Robertav ?
> 
> Avec moi, y'a plus vraiment de placard depuis... pfiou   15 ans ?  Je vois que les armoires normandes, bien solides et carrées, qui me font toujours de l'effet  mais sinon je vois pas [Mode decoder disabled/OFF]
> _




demande a goulven et a quelqys autres habitués du mini chat   

il te diront tout !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> Qui prépare un p'tit café ? (Robertav ??)
> 
> Et vous ?



je viens d'arriver, tu veux touj le café malgré l'heure?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> là, j'attends que la salle de bain sèche... :sleep:



tu l'as encore inondée ?    

mais enfin, combient  de fois je dois te reperer d'arreter
de jouer avc l'eau ?  :mouais: 

gamine va !!!        :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant je fais le résumer de ma journée http://doofy1.free.fr/albumdestines


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

:coucou" Robertav

Je suis en train de me motiver pour ranger un peu ma chambre et faire la cuisine apres. Pfou...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> :coucou" Robertav
> 
> Je suis en train de me motiver pour ranger un peu ma chambre et faire la cuisine apres. Pfou...




un conseil achat rangement ikea ? 

les osldes sont interessantes (surtout a ikea a Bale )


----------



## Immelman (21 Janvier 2005)

lol non c'est bon, c'est juste que j'ai tendance a tout empiler sur les tables et puis j'ai pas encore fini de m'installer totalement donc voila. 
C'est sympa, ca permet de redecouvrir de jolis livres. J'ai un livre sur Manray par exemple


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben là je vais finir ma journée de boulot par un ch'tit flood décontractant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

la je viens de vider ma boite mail :

*386 messages de la part de macg *    

et ceci entre 13h45 et 19h00 !!!


je vois que on a pas fait greve  aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben là je vais finir ma journée de boulot par un ch'tit flood décontractant



t'as bien raison: rien de tel pour rester jeune    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de vider ma boite mail :
> 
> *386 messages de la part de macg *
> 
> ...



des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms ben oui: des noms


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms, des noms ben oui: des noms






nan !!!!     


386 messsages de la part de l'equipe de macg pour le suivi des discussions


----------



## Gabi (21 Janvier 2005)

Là, je vais manger : hachis parmentier à mode estudiantine = frigo haché .

je me rapelle il y a quelques mois d'un pseudo représentant un perso de FF X-2 : eva@hamtaro ou un truc comme ça et qui créait des threads monumentaux ; j'étais persuadé à l'époque que c'était Supermoquette. Puis, je n'ai plus eu accés au web pendant un temps et quand je suis revenu sur Macgé, ce pseudo avait disparu : qu'en est-il ? Etait-ce vraiment Supermoquette ?


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

oui bon là aussi c'est mou...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui bon là aussi c'est mou...



Ben ouais... Je sors comme je suis entré...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui bon là aussi c'est mou...



Salut   

La nuit n'attendait que toi pour se lancer dans une folle farandole...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> La nuit n'attendait que toi pour se lancer dans une folle farandole...



Dôle, c'est aussi beau que Thionville... Oops! Pas le bon thread :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui bon là aussi c'est mou...



Va voir du coté de TGV (v3)...
C'est infernal le rythme


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dôle, c'est aussi beau que Thionville... Oops! Pas le bon thread :rose:



Je vois que les doigts font des n½uds  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

heu... mais comment est ce possible ?


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> La nuit n'attendait que toi pour se lancer dans une folle farandole...






  Oui ya un endroit pour danser par là...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Faut être Monsieur Elastique... Sinon ça fait mal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que les doigts font des n½uds  :mouais:




Fondéneux???? C'est où sur la carte?


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fondéneux???? C'est où sur la carte?



A Droite en partant sur la gauche


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Faut être Monsieur Elastique... Sinon ça fait mal



neb iom aç m' avirre...


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, je vais boire un coup


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> neb iom aç m' avirre...



T'es trop forte macelene...   
Attention aux entorses élastogène


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors on fait cette farandole...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on fait cette farandole...


 Avec plaisir


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je suis arrivé


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors on fait cette farandole...


 moi aussi je peux venir


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as encore inondée ?
> 
> mais enfin, combient  de fois je dois te reperer d'arreter
> de jouer avc l'eau ?  :mouais:
> ...



C'est les cheveux dans le syphon... 
:rose:


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est les cheveux dans le syphon...
> :rose:


 y a pas que les cheveux qui vont dans le siffon...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

là la maison est calme , encore 20 minutes et puis
les enfants vont rentrer.......adieu paix      

sinon, rien, je ne fais strictement rien de rien


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

je viens de passer une super soirée et une super nuit :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

Je savoure le calme d'une matinée de samedi. Dehors, il neige. La vie est belle. :love:
Gros bisous et bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah que....Coucou tous le monde.....Moi zossi j'ai passé un eeeeeexxxxxxxcellente soirée...et toc!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu veux pas m'aider pour le repassage ?_
> Je repasse tu plies, ou le contraire ?
> :love:
> J'ai une centrale vapeur vachement bien !




ben.....moi aussi j'ai une super central vapeur 
dont l'utilisatrice (pas moi   ) en est tres contente      


moi je plie effectivement mais seulement les affaires sortis du seche linge
et a repasser il en reste pas de masse  


tu as pas encore de seche-linge?   


tu fais le rapassage , le menage, le gardiennage ..
mais  ta femme , elle fait quoi ? :mouais: 



voila te reduit en esclave !!!!!


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

J'ecoute du bruit, je vais au supermarche dans une ou deux minutes.

 Robertav.

Bon vraiment que j'y aille.


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

et m..ince, je me suis mis a lire ca: http://designsponge.blogspot.com/ 
Tres bon blog si vous aimez le design, c'est une des redactrices de core77.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer une super soirée et une super nuit :love:




quelque chose me dit que tu as trouvé une fleure....     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

lemmy  :love: 

macounette  et cristelle :love:  :love: 

immelman, bon annif mon grand  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Grazie mille principessa  

Tiens 100 messages, bon je m'envole au pays des supermarches et des gens ouverts comme des huitres hors de l'eau.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Moi là maintenant, j'admire ma nouvelle tenue dans le miroir ... :love: waouuu j'aime bien :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Grazie mille principessa
> 
> Tiens 100 messages, bon je m'envole au pays des supermarches et des gens ouverts comme des huitres hors de l'eau.





passe-leur mon bonjour aux "gentilles " caissieres !!!!


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Humm.. 11h21 : faudrait que j'commence à organiser ma journée.

Bon, j'vais me laver. Ou p'têt que j'vais me coucher.

Faut qu'j'y réflechisse.

:rateau::sleep::rateau:

...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lemmy  :love:
> 
> macounette  et cristelle :love:  :love:
> 
> immelman, bon annif mon grand  :love:  :love:  :love:



Chalute La Belle....pas trop prise avec tes Gremlins????


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Bonjour Vénérable


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

La je nettoie mon X-Wing :love: :love: 

Faut qu'il soit beau pour la revolution!!!     :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Autant de X ça peut en faire rêver plus d'un(e) !
> :love:




Dis maman ca veut dire quoi XXXX  :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi là maintenant, j'admire ma nouvelle tenue dans le miroir ... :love: waouuu j'aime bien :love:


Te nue   
Juste le casque à bicorne  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je nettoie mon X-Wing :love: :love:
> 
> Faut qu'il soit beau pour la revolution!!!     :love:





pour une rebelle tu es bien pointilleuse !!!!!     


sinon, tu l'astique comment ton x-wing ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Dis maman ca veut dire quoi XXXX  :love:  :love:




4 inconnues a developper ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 4 inconnues a developper ?



... :sleep:... Là ; je me lève. En calçon ; pas rasé ; le faciès bouffi, je suis un remède définitif pour toute jeune fille élevée dans l'attente du prince charmant... Je suis d'une humeur de merde. Je ressasse toutes mes névroses et mes sombres pensées... Je suis la vivante incarnation du mot NÉGATIF... Ma peau est noire et mes yeux sont blanc... Je suis un trou noir de la joie de vivre... Je vous dis bonjour à tous quand mème    ... On peut rester poli ; même dans les pires moments


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, tu l'astique comment ton x-wing ?



Avec de la peau de loup


----------



## Le_iPodeur (22 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi je rentre du lycée où je viens de me taper 2h de fonctions dérivées et 2h de grande guerre

Bref, un samedi matin passionnant et il est toujours aussi motivant de se lever le matin à 7h :sleep: en se disant que y'en a qui sont en train de rien faire sur des forums    

Bon là je regarde les news que mon petit Netnewswire vient de me livrer, et je me ne sais quoi penser, je suis en état comateux, pas en état de penser  :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je rentre du lycée où je viens de me taper 2h de fonctions dérivées et 2h de grande guerre
> 
> Bref, un samedi matin passionnant et il est toujours aussi motivant de se lever le matin à 7h :sleep: en se disant que y'en a qui sont en train de rien faire sur des forums
> 
> Bon là je regarde les news que mon petit Netnewswire vient de me livrer, et je me ne sais quoi penser, je suis en état comateux, pas en état de penser  :hein:



Tu connais pas ton bonheur ; gamin... Mais on ne le connait qu'à posteriori... c'est ça le drame


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Heuu, Le_iPodeur, ce serait sympa que tu réduises la taille de ta signature, tu es plus qu'envahissant là


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

La je digere... :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Là je m'étire sous la couette et je me dis que je suis un partisan résolu des câlins du matin tardif... :love:  :love:  :love: 

Hier (ou plutôt aujourd'hui tôt   ) j'avais la permission de 3 heures du matin, ma douce passant la soirée chez sa môman, mais plutôt que de me dévergonder  :hein:  j'ai liquidé des tâches de classement bien ennuyeuses d'un ½il, tout en vagabondant sur les forums de l'autre ½il !

Grâce soient rendues à macG (et plus particulièrement au bar) de rendre la vie numérique ainsi supportable ! :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'étire sous la couette et je me dis que je suis un partisan résolu des câlins du matin tardif... :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Hier (ou plutôt aujourd'hui tôt   ) j'avais la permission de 3 heures du matin, ma douce passant la soirée chez sa môman, mais plutôt que de me dévergonder  :hein:  j'ai liquidé des tâches de classement bien ennuyeuses d'un ½il, tout en vagabondant sur les forums de l'autre ½il !
> 
> Grâce soient rendues à macG (et plus particulièrement au bar) de rendre la vie numérique ainsi supportable ! :love:  :love:



t'appelles ça une perm les forums ????  :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je digere... :sleep:


averti quand tu pètes


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macounette  et cristelle :love:  :love:
> 
> immelman, bon annif mon grand  :love:  :love:  :love:


Coucou ma grande 
samedi chez  moi c'est _poutze_ de l'appart et pizza. pour 1 c'est fait, pour 2 j'attends le four 
Immelman joyeux anniversaire à toi.   et bisous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Grâce soient rendues à macG (et plus particulièrement au bar) de rendre la vie numérique ainsi supportable ! :love:  :love:



On ne le dira jamais assez... Toute flagornerie hors de propos écartée...


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... :sleep:... Là ; je me lève. En calçon ; pas rasé ; le faciès bouffi, je suis un remède définitif pour toute jeune fille élevée dans l'attente du prince charmant... Je suis d'une humeur de merde. Je ressasse toutes mes névroses et mes sombres pensées... Je suis la vivante incarnation du mot NÉGATIF... Ma peau est noire et mes yeux sont blanc... Je suis un trou noir de la joie de vivre... Je vous dis bonjour à tous quand mème   ... On peut rester poli ; même dans les pires moments


il y a des jours comme ça ... courage, ça va passer


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... :sleep:... Là ; je me lève. En calçon ; pas rasé ; le faciès bouffi, je suis un remède définitif pour toute jeune fille élevée dans l'attente du prince charmant... Je suis d'une humeur de merde. Je ressasse toutes mes névroses et mes sombres pensées... Je suis la vivante incarnation du mot NÉGATIF... Ma peau est noire et mes yeux sont blanc... Je suis un trou noir de la joie de vivre... Je vous dis bonjour à tous quand mème    ... On peut rester poli ; même dans les pires moments



Salut Patochman, chacun son type d'évasion, mais ça fait du bien quand même...
Je t'aurais bien boulé,
Car on s'est bien marré,
mais la machine veut pas
Saloperie de machine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Salut Patochman, chacun son type d'évasion, mais ça fait du bien quand même...
> Je t'aurais bien boulé,
> Car on s'est bien marré,
> mais la machine veut pas
> Saloperie de machine



Idem... Trop en 24 h... classique

Je viens de raccrocher le tel après une discussion pathétique avec ma future ex con cubine... Vos messages me font remonter la courbe labiale dans le bons sens...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Avec de la peau de loup



quelqu'un a enfin eu l'Amok ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je digere... :sleep:



un petit digestif ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a enfin eu l'Amok ?



Nadine Amok? ... Bon ; je sors... Mais comme un prince! :king:  :style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un petit digestif ?


 Pas trop maintenant non :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop maintenant non :rateau:



je le boit a ta place alors


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a enfin eu l'Amok ?



une battue est en cours !
La peau de celluloïd rien de tel pour faire briller les casques !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> une battue est en cours !
> La peau de celluloïd rien de tel pour faire briller les casques !



Monjoye! Saint Denis! Haro sur la bête!!!!! Et que me tombe une couille si je faiblis... :king:  :style:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

la je finis le paquet de fisherman's friend


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Là je lis tous les messages de MacG en retard...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je finis le paquet de fisherman's friend



Dis donne nous en dis tu nous en donne??? :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Là y en a qui doivent (devraient?) être en train de réviser.
Saluons les au passage


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donne nous en dis tu nous en donne??? :love:



qui veut le dernier du paquet ?


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui veut le dernier du paquet ?



A propos de paquet j arrete de fumer.....Ras le bol des fringues qui sentent la clope...Ca va etre dur mais qu'est ce qu on ferait pas pour.........


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là y en a qui doivent (devraient?) être en train de réviser.
> Saluons les au passage


 bon courage les partielleux!


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là y en a qui doivent (devraient?) être en train de réviser.
> Saluons les au passage



Vi vi je révise  :rose: J'ai même eteind la télé, c'est pour dire!!!    
Bon je garde l'ordi allumé, on sait jamais, en cas d'urgence     :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je t'apporte mon soutien entier et sincère... !*
> 
> 
> _(Et les baisers qui sentent le tabac... Ça a un certain charme, mais bon... !)_



Oui c'est ce que je croyais mais apparement ca derange (en dehors des PC)     certaine personne


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Mais c'est bien aussi les petits seins...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien aussi les petits seins...




Developpe......


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien aussi les petits seins...


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Developpe......


Je ne parlais pas pour toi...  :love: (j'en sais rien)


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




Ca m'aurait étonnée que l'helvete de chez Saint Maclou ne se reveille pas là dessus, si j'ose dire...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais pas pour toi...  :love: (j'en sais rien)



Tu as raison les miens sont minuscules


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'aurait étonnée que l'helvete de chez Saint Maclou ne se reveille pas là dessus, si j'ose dire...


Pourtant c'est plutôt l'arrière qui l'intéresse...


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison les miens sont minuscules


C'est pas grave ... j'habite trop loin de Paris!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est plutôt l'arrière qui l'intéresse...


je ne suis pas sectaire dans ce domaine, même si je préfèr les yeux


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison les miens sont minuscules


tu sous entend quelque chose ?


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave ... j'habite trop loin de Paris!



Chez optique 2000 ils font des rabais sur les binoculaires hihihihi


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> P'tain Nexka _ton nouvel avatar,_ c'est heeeeu... *viril !*
> :hein:
> 
> La fée noire elle s'est fait cautériser les z'ailes au laser, descendue en flammes tombée de son arbre ?
> ...


 Viril !!!

Il n'y a pas que des hommes dans les forces de l'Alliance, ni même au commande d'un X-Wing.

Tout de suite des visions archaïques


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Chez optique 2000 ils font des rabais sur les binoculaires hihihihi


Houla s'ils sont visible depuis la suisse avec une bino  :affraid:    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sous entend quelque chose ?



Sous entendre...Attend...voyons voir....Ah oui tu penses que j'ai une mauvaise audition?????    :love:


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Chez optique 2000 ils font des rabais sur les binoculaires hihihihi


Plutôt que d'aller te faire opérer tu préfères offrir des loupes? C'est une solution...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Houla s'ils sont visible depuis la suisse avec une bino  :affraid:    :love:



Sais pas m'sieur, jamais essayé LOLOL


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est bien aussi les petits seins...




Bon OK!!!  :hein: J'ai des petits seins!!!  :mouais: Quand vous aurez finit de faire des km de posts la dessus!!!       


Nan nan Roberto, j'ai pas coupé mes ailes!!! :affraid: J'ai un peu de mal à les faire rentrer dans le cockpit, mais elles sont toujours là :love: 

Regarde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est juste que de loin, je ressemble plus à une Hockeyeuse, que à une pilote de X-Wing


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Sous entendre...Attend...voyons voir....Ah oui tu penses que j'ai une mauvaise audition?????    :love:


Allons-y à tâtons  :love:


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK!!!  :hein: J'ai des petits seins!!!  :mouais: Quand vous aurez finit de faire des km de posts la dessus!!!


Estime-toi heureuse, certaines en ont des minuscules!!


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK!!!  :hein: J'ai des petits seins!!!  :mouais: Quand vous aurez finit de faire des km de posts la dessus!!!



Faut leur faire passé le message que pas que ca de biens chez nous, il n'y a (facon Yodella)


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allons-y à tâtons  :love:



Oui un homme aussi agé que toi, ne peut qu y allé à tatons


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison les miens sont minuscules



Mais charmants sans nul doute. Ce qui compte c'est le regard amoureux qui se pose dessus...

Pas les cerveaux libidineux. N'est ce pas Messieurs   

Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Mais charmants sans nul doute. Ce qui compte c'est le regard amoureux qui se pose dessus...
> 
> Pas les cerveaux libidineux. N'est ce pas Messieurs
> 
> Enfin je dis ça, je dis rien...



Bonjour Gilbertus préféré, fais plaisir de te voir


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faut leur faire passé le message que pas que ca de biens chez nous, il n'y a (facon Yodella)



c'est a dire ?


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire ?



Devines "en dehors des PC"  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK!!!  :hein: J'ai des petits seins!!!  :mouais: Quand vous aurez finit de faire des km de posts la dessus!!!



[posteur anonyme] si certain en fond des kilomètres c'est pour compenser [/posteur anonyme]


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui un homme aussi agé que toi, ne peut qu y allé à tatons



  (air gilbert montagné)


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (air gilbert montagné)



Gilbert Montagné j'en suis folle...toute ma jeunesse


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Regarde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention, SM fonce sur toi avec sa crosse


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon OK!!!  :hein: J'ai des petits seins!!!  :mouais: Quand vous aurez finit de faire des km de posts la dessus!!!
> 
> 
> Nan nan Roberto, j'ai pas coupé mes ailes!!! :affraid: J'ai un peu de mal à les faire rentrer dans le cockpit, mais elles sont toujours là :love:
> ...



Nom d'un Rancor  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Gilbert Montagné j'en suis folle...toute ma jeunesse


la charte va bientôt y passer


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Gilbertus préféré, fais plaisir de te voir



Salut Beauté Bleutée Ballotée entre deux mondes déchirés


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Salut Beauté Bleutée Ballotée entre deux mondes déchirés



J'acceuille ton bonjour
Telle la rosée d'un jour.
Féérie et force d'un Magnus
Oh joie de retrouver Gilbertus

Sans dec.....tu vas bien? (facon Audiard)


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon... On va vous laisser... sinon il y a le mini-chat...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la charte va bientôt y passer



tu l'avais déjà  entamer ?


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu l'avais déjà  entamer ?



Etant nioubie kesako La Charte (en dehors des PC)


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Etant nioubie kesako La Charte (en dehors des PC)


C'est ça... A lire et à méditer...  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Etant nioubie kesako La Charte (en dehors des PC)



il parait que c'est ça ?


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'acceuille ton bonjour
> Telle la rosée d'un jour.
> Féérie et force d'un Magnus
> Oh joie de retrouver Gilbertus
> ...



Si de perles à facette je pouvais t'orner, je ferais, pour ton bonjour si chaleureux...

Mais là, à cet instant précis, il ne me reste que d'amicales et chaleureuse salutations à faire voler jusqu'à la Capitale. :love:

A part cela, ça va bien pour l'instant, c'est samedi, je suis sur MacGé... La vie est belle.. Et il pleut !


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Nom d'un Rancor  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



J'avais lut... "Non, d'un Rancor!!"   
J'ai faillit me facher....  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Etant nioubie kesako La Charte (en dehors des PC)


Le tapis à l'entrée pour s'essuyer les groles


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



grug ça la tête ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


un piercing  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lut... "Non, d'un Rancor!!"
> J'ai faillit me facher....  :hein:



c'est facile a battre un rancor


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

> En utilisant ce service, nous considérons que vous n'utiliserez pas les Forums pour publier du contenu [...] orienté sexuellement... (dixit La Charte)



Non de Zeus on est mal barré


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

là menant j'ai decidé d'arreter mes recherche pour une housse suberbe
pour mon apn.........marre, j'ai rien trouvé et......
pas envie d'acheter toute la collect de chaussettes ipod juste pour la rose !!   


la je me demande si je vais pas ouvrire un thread a la nouille !!!


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est facile a battre un rancor



Je croyais qu'il me disait que je ressemblais à un Rancor!!  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lut... "Non, d'un Rancor!!"
> J'ai faillit me facher....  :hein:


 Je n'oserais pas !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

message no 1984


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Non de Zeus on est mal barré


Ben il suffit de pas l'orienter


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Ouh là ! Pas bonne journée !?!

Bon je vous quitte quelques temps. A plus tard et soyez sage   
Et n'embêtez pas les filles, les gars    
Sinon elles vont vous faire mal    :casse:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Non de Zeus on est mal barré



si on suivait la charte, 97 % des posts du bar serai supprimé


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais qu'il me disait que je ressemblais à un Rancor!!  :hein:  :mouais:



je dirait plus a la princesse leia


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je dirait plus a la princesse leia



 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



enfin, quelqu'un a crier "oh ! un ewok"


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


change de coiffeur


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 l'effet fisherman friends ! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin, quelqu'un a crier "oh ! un ewok"


 Tu t'orienterais donc plutot du coté noir du floude ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'orienterais donc plutot du coté noir du floude ! :rateau:



c'est le coté obscur de la farce  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est le coté obscur de la farce  :love:



"Luke, que la farce soit avec toi" !...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Luke, que la farce soit avec toi" !...



ça me donne faim tout ça :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Je suis désolée si j'ai pu  heurter certaine regle de la charte, et vous prie par avance d'avoir quelque largesse. La prochaine fois je ferais mieux


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolée si j'ai pu  heurter certaine regle de la charte, et vous prie par avance d'avoir quelque largesse. La prochaine fois je ferais mieux



si tu sais être fine tu n'aura aucun problème


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolée si j'ai pu  heurter certaine regle de la charte, et vous prie par avance d'avoir quelque largesse. La prochaine fois je ferais mieux



Mieux ? j'ai essayé de la brûler mais ça marche pas.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolée si j'ai pu  heurter certaine regle de la charte, et vous prie par avance d'avoir quelque largesse. La prochaine fois je ferais mieux



Tu feras mieux pour en heurter encore plus ???


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Luke, que la farce soit avec toi" !...


Ouch.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu feras mieux pour en heurter encore plus ???



zut, tu viens de rater une rafale de 17 ... euh citron vert


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

... je voulais mettre ça, mais la charte ayant été évoqué un peu plus tôt, j'hésitais... bon, aprés l'avoir lu de nouveau (  ), aucun passage ne fait référence à certaines pratiques *cul*inaires   :rateau:   







Ok, je sors...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

69, année éroootiiiiqeu


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> zut, tu viens de rater une rafale de 17 ... euh citron vert



J'aime pas les agrumes de toute façon


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les agrumes de toute façon



bon, il me reste quoi en fruit ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



ça pendouille un peu  elle devrait faire du sport


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

Il est pas un peu déformé le pull jacquard de Monica !? ...    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça pendouille un peu  elle devrait faire du sport



Tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier en disant cela?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier en disant cela?


il parlait du concombre masqué


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à quelqu'un en particulier en disant cela?



moi ? c'est mal me connaître madame ! :rateau:   bon elle est ou la sortie déjà ?


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il parlait du concombre masqué



pas l honneur de connaitre....peut etre un jour, ca se passe comment en Helvetie?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il parlait du concombre masqué


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi ? c'est mal me connaître madame ! :rateau:   bon elle est ou la sortie déjà ?



Il est vrai que je ne te connais que tres tres tres peu....Néanmoins un conseil: calme tranquille  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> pas l honneur de connaitre....peut etre un jour, ca se passe comment en Helvetie?


Pluvieux, gris, bref je post en regardant la tulipe que j'ai reçu hier soir    et toi ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 69, année éroootiiiiqeu




narf :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Le mystère s'épaissit : *pas de Rascalou sur Macgé !!*
> :mouais:
> :affraid:
> ...



Rha amok s'est encore fait passer pour un autre


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pluvieux, gris, bref je post en regardant la tulipe que j'ai reçu hier soir    et toi ?



Jolie fleur la tulipe....Pour ma part je tente de me remettre d'un choc, à l'ombre de cupidon...avenir incertain, dans un Paris à la lumiere hivernale.


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> narf :love:



ben chacun et chacune fait ce qu il peut


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Le mystère s'épaissit : *pas de Rascalou sur Macgé !!*...



Cherches au bar...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Jolie fleur la tulipe....Pour ma part je tente de me remettre d'un choc, à l'ombre de cupidon...avenir incertain, dans un Paris à la lumiere hivernale.


   :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là y en a qui doivent (devraient?) être en train de réviser.
> Saluons les au passage



grrr   

allez, aujourd'hui je révise...  :rateau:   

bon courage aux autres...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [mode=ça n'intéresse personne]
> *Ben il est pas non plus sur macfr, rascalou.*
> :mouais:
> Heureusement que c'est pas une superbe créature inconnue pour laquelle mon c½ur se serait brutalement emballé, _genre un regard un peu vague on voit un peu le début d'un décolleté émouvant et sa bouche est un peu triste mais elle a un sourire gourmand, voyez ?... _Sans quoi là ma déprime actuellement serait sans limites !
> ...


quand je vous disais que je fourgue de la bonne came


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

la je viens de terminer de decorer mon frigo


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de terminer de decorer mon frigo



WOW ca c'est du frigo, les petits doivent bien s amuser


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

c'est l'huere  de k,:z,,lq;sdk  erm<d,....  je file...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberta, vous y habitez à combien dans ton frigo ???


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de terminer de decorer mon frigo



Tiens, je reconnais les bonshommes Ikea! 

Pour ma part, je reviens des magasins... J'ai acheté 5 DVD. The Pledge, Le Terminal, Good Will Hunting, et 2 classiques, La Gloire de mon Père et Le Château de ma Mère 

Bon après-midi! Moi, je vais bosser sur un truc qu'on doit faire pour le taf: évaluation des "achievements", fixer les objectifs de l'année prochaine... :sleep: ça m'ennuie déjà...  

Bon, souhaitez-moi bonne chance!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est l'huere  de k,:z,,lq;sdk  erm<d,....  je file...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOW ca c'est du frigo, les petits doivent bien s amuser




et encore, je montre pas l'autre coté , ni l'etat du lave-vaisselle !!!


bien vu pitchoune      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Roberta, vous y habitez à combien dans ton frigo ???





....juste a coté il y a un placard !!      :love:


----------



## duracel (22 Janvier 2005)

Les jolis Rogers (cf lien) se produisent ce soir.
Je pars pour la balance.


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et encore, je montre pas l'autre coté , ni l'etat du lave-vaisselle !!!
> 
> 
> bien vu pitchoune      :love:  :love:  :love:



Pas la peine que tu montres...ca allait plus ou moins de soit....Tu es vernie c'est chouette


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2005)

Là, je quotidienne avant d'aller me faire un film de garçon en jupette, il s'appellait Alexandre et a mis un peu tout le monde à sa botte il y a pas si longtemps. Je sais qu'il y en qui aiment aussi et je pense bien à eux-elles... 

PS: Robertav, faudra vraiment que tu m'expliques, pour hier... faut que je te branche sur iChat un de ces 4 

A part ça,j'ai été déniaisé hier soir, ici même. Coup de boule rouge. C'est vrai qu'on s'en rappelle plus longtemps qu'un vert ? -3 dans la figure  Je médite et me dis que je vais pas en faire un plat, plutôt essayer de m'expliquer par MP avec l'intéressé. Si j'ai le courage de pondre un truc qui explique mon point de vue. Ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'avant d'envoyer le post en question, j'ai hésité à ajouter "je sens que je vais me prendre des cdb rouges". Y'a des fois, je sens les choses, ça revient en ce moment, c'est bon signe...


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2005)

fait gaffe, alexandre est une pure catastrophe...tu seras prévenu..


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2005)

sinon, là c'est vraiment la glande, je crois que je vais même pas mettre le nez dehors...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là, je quotidienne avant d'aller me faire un film de garçon en jupette, il s'appellait Alexandre et a mis un peu tout le monde à sa botte il y a pas si longtemps. Je sais qu'il y en qui aiment aussi et je pense bien à eux-elles...
> 
> PS: Robertav, faudra vraiment que tu m'expliques, pour hier... faut que je te branche sur iChat un de ces 4
> 
> A part ça,j'ai été déniaisé hier soir, ici même. Coup de boule rouge. C'est vrai qu'on s'en rappelle plus longtemps qu'un vert ? -3 dans la figure  Je médite et me dis que je vais pas en faire un plat, plutôt essayer de m'expliquer par MP avec l'intéressé. Si j'ai le courage de pondre un truc qui explique mon point de vue. Ce qui est drôle, c'est qu'avant d'envoyer le post en question, j'ai hésité à ajouter "je sens que je vais me prendre des cdb rouges". Y'a des fois, je sens les choses, ça revient en ce moment, c'est bon signe...


Ou ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine que tu montres...ca allait plus ou moins de soit....Tu es vernie c'est chouette





va faire un tout par ici....

http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/salon -small.jpg

on ne peux pas dire que j'aime pas la couleur


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou ça ?




à 10mn... chui à la bourre


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tout par ici....
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/salon -small.jpg
> 
> on ne peux pas dire que j'aime pas la couleur


 Je sens que je vais bien m'entendre avec toah :love:


J'adore les couleurs flashy et le kitsch :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sinon, là c'est vraiment la glande, je crois que je vais même pas mettre le nez dehors...




m'en parle pas, ce soir j'ai pas mal d'invité et....

je m'amuse a mettre en ligne les photos de mon appart 
pour voir rougir mon frere !!!     


il faudrait vraiment que je me leve d'ici


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tout par ici....
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/salon -small.jpg
> 
> on ne peux pas dire que j'aime pas la couleur


 je sens que tu aimes le rouge  mais je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en parle pas, ce soir j'ai pas mal d'invité et....
> 
> je m'amuse a mettre en ligne les photos de mon appart
> pour voir rougir mon frere !!!
> ...



il y a des jours comme cela...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je sens que tu aimes le rouge  mais je sais pas pourquoi




partout de touche de rouge orange et surtout rose dans tous les degradé     


mais là l'homme m'as promis que si j'ajoute encore n'importe quel objet en rose
dans l'appart il va demander le divorce  



je n'ose donc pas sortir ma new nappe et la lampe qui va avec


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> partout de touche de rouge orange et surtout rose dans tous les degradé
> 
> 
> mais là l'homme m'as promis que si j'ajoute encore n'importe quel objet en rose
> ...


 c'est normal, il faut qu'il ait des objets d'autres couleurs qui puissent lui plaire


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tout par ici....
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/salon -small.jpg
> 
> on ne peux pas dire que j'aime pas la couleur



_i'm a barby girl, in a barby world..._


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> partout de touche de rouge orange et surtout rose dans tous les degradé
> 
> 
> mais là l'homme m'as promis que si j'ajoute encore n'importe quel objet en rose
> ...


 Quel gouja ! 

Qu'un homme critique ma deco seuleument (elle ressemble assez fort a la tienne  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais là l'homme m'as promis que si j'ajoute encore n'importe quel objet en rose
> dans l'appart il va demander le divorce




J'ai le meme problème avec le noir... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quel gouja !
> 
> Qu'un homme critique ma deco seuleument (elle ressemble assez fort a la tienne  )


 je n'oserais pas :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le meme problème avec le noir... :rose:




mais non , regarde, noir aussi c'est joli   

ça il l'aime bien par contre 


http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/fauteil-small.jpg


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je n'oserais pas :rose:


Moi si


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

>



Poilu ton mec


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , regarde, noir aussi c'est joli
> 
> ça il l'aime bien par contre
> 
> ...



ELLE n'aime plus...  Pas plus que ma collection d'objets tëte de mort... J'ai connu une fille et c'est devenu une femme... J'ai rien vu venir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Poilu ton mec




haaa zut, jai oublié de vous le presenter :

*didi* cher machin pouant, cousu et recousu, copain inseparable de fiston !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ELLE n'aime plus...  Pas plus que ma collection d'objets tëte de mort... J'ai connu une fille et c'est devenu une femme... J'ai rien vu venir


Les capotes ça se met pas sur la tête


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , regarde, noir aussi c'est joli
> 
> ça il l'aime bien par contre
> 
> ...



je veux le même :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les capotes ça se met pas sur la tête



'Tain! y'a pas de smiley qui fait un doigt...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi si


 Y a ke toi pour contrarier SuperMoumoute :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! y'a pas de smiley qui fait un doigt...



SM en a un en stock


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux le même :love:




demande a webo de te l'offrir   

je l'au acheté en suisse


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain! y'a pas de smiley qui fait un doigt...


 si il doit y en avoir...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a ke toi pour contrarier SuperMoumoute :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



tu est a 2 doigts de rougir ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> SM en a un en stock



Ouais... Mais il est à son éfigie...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... Mais il est à son éfigie...


 pas forcement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement



Ahhhh? ... Tu me files l'adresse de la boutique?   :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh? ... Tu me files l'adresse de la boutique?   :love:


 Je suis sur que tu dois pouvoir trouver ça avec google en tapant "gif animé"


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> demande a webo de te l'offrir
> 
> je l'au acheté en suisse



OLIVIER !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh? ... Tu me files l'adresse de la boutique?   :love:






peut etre ici  ? http://yelims.free.fr/YELIMS.htm


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant Je mange une pomme...


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

tea time... and writing...


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant Je mange une pomme...



La maintenant je mange une poire


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut etre ici  ? http://yelims.free.fr/YELIMS.htm


 exellent ce site !!!!!  y a vraiment tout ce qu'il faut :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

j'ai finis les kriek


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je mange une poire



Là maintenant, je vous regarde manger


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finit les kriek



je demande à magda de t'en apporter une autre  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finis les kriek


 Il est l'heure d'ouvrir une Leffe.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

au lieu de manger a la sauvette
ce serait bien venir m'aider a planifier la table       

qui s'occupe de la logistique?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je demande à magda de t'en apporter une autre  :rateau:



je suis un peu loin la


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vous regarde manger



Là maintenant je pense à ta gentillesse Vénérable


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de manger a la sauvette
> ce serait bien venir m'aider a planifier la table
> 
> qui s'occupe de la logistique?    :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu veux être à coté de Fabien hein??


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de manger a la sauvette
> ce serait bien venir m'aider a planifier la table
> 
> qui s'occupe de la logistique?    :love:  :love:  :love:


 les plats sont arrivés ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux être à coté de Fabien hein??




peux pas   

lumai, toujours lumai est a ses cotés ,
 dans chaque aes , dans chaque fotos !!!  


qu'elle est injuste la vie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de manger a la sauvette
> ce serait bien venir m'aider a planifier la table
> 
> qui s'occupe de la logistique?    :love:  :love:  :love:



évites de mettre ton beau-frère à coté de moi    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui s'occupe de la logistique?    :love:  :love:  :love:



moi, mais n'oublie pas de prendre une assurance  je m'occupe de la livraison


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les plats sont arrivés ?



vii   

repas portugais du debut a la fin sans oublier le vihno verde!!!


si l'homme savait combient j'aime cela


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peux pas
> 
> lumai, toujours lumai est a ses cotés ,
> dans chaque aes , dans chaque fotos !!!
> ...



Oui mais bon c'est pas la faute de Lumai..  :mouais: Elle est arrivée avant


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il est l'heure d'ouvrir une Leffe.  :love:



j'ai de la blanche de hoogarden demain :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> évites de mettre ton beau-frère à coté de moi    :rateau:



comment tu sait qu"il est ENCORE a notre table ce soir ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vii
> 
> repas portugais du debut a la fin sans oublier le vihno verde!!!
> 
> ...


mmmhh le boeuf aux vongoles ! qui joue le boeuf ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vii
> 
> repas portugais du debut a la fin sans oublier le vihno verde!!!
> 
> ...


 héhéhé  parce qu'il ne sait pas ? c'est bizarre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé  parce qu'il ne sait pas ? c'est bizarre




nan , en 8 ans de mariage
je lui ai toujours caché que ces repas..
me donnent la nausee , j'aime vraiment pas !!! :rose:

desolé mais j'ai deja mangé mieux


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan , en 8 ans de mariage
> je lui ai toujours caché que ces repas..
> me donnent la nausee , j'aime vraiment pas !!! :rose:
> 
> desolé mais j'ai deja mangé mieux


 Moi aussi, y a des repas qui me donne la nausée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon c'est pas la faute de Lumai..  :mouais: Elle est arrivée avant




me voila desesperé !!!     

donc entre lumai et sa nouvelle amie
j'ai plus d'espoir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

là, j'allume une cigarette... désolé christelle  



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je pense à ta gentillesse Vénérable



suis peut-être ni sage ni vénérable, sur ce coup là


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

En ce moment j'écoute William Sheller chantant une chanson de Barbara : Vienne


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, j'allume une cigarette.




je t'accompagne mais par pour longtemp
le livre est a moitié et deja reduit considerablement la cigarette     



ps: voila ce que j'ai acheté a paris a noel !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sait qu"il est ENCORE a notre table ce soir ?



y'a pas encore deux jours, il me disait:

"mon frère, sa femme: heureusement que sa table rattrape son caractère"     

 

_c'est où, la sortie ?_


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment tu sait qu"il est ENCORE a notre table ce soir ?



a mon avis il y a un espion


----------



## Macounette (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai finis les kriek


Tiens ça me donne une idée, je vais en ouvrir une tout à l'heure... mon ptit belge m'a ramené toute une caisse de bière belge lors de son dernier passage


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas encore deux jours, il me disait:
> 
> "mon frère, sa femme: heureusement que sa table rattrape son caractère"
> 
> ...




sa doit pas etre le bon beaufrere que tu a croisé   

lui il dirait:

mon frere, le povre, heuresement qu'il sait se faire a manger !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

là maint je tuerais bien fifille
elle a eu la splendide idée d'inviter une amie que je ne peux pas piffer


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maint je tuerais bien fifille
> elle a eu la splendide idée d'inviter une amie que je ne peux pas piffer



je m'occupe de l'invité et de fifille ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'occupe de l'invité et de fifille ?




je vous que tu as pas peur des embetement a venir


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vous que tu as pas peur des embetement a venir



j'ai peur de rien moi


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon apéro time après un TRES long Alexandrin (bien plus que 12 pieds...).
Côté jupette, ça le faisait bien par contre. Mais Vangelis... pesant...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

la je me sens bien :love:


----------



## LiliTh (22 Janvier 2005)

maintenant, j'ai faim, j'ai froid et je suis fatiguée... mais qu'est ce que j'ai la flemme de bouger.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la je me sens bien :love:



le ventre plein ?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le ventre plein ?



bien remplis :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2005)

Là?

Je me repose dans mon chalet, après 550km de route en 24h (PommeBouffe à Grenoble oblige)...

Dans le fauteuil à coté du feu, le powerbook sur les genous, l'upload des dernières photos en cours, floodant sur MacG un verre de Lagavulin à la main...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Là?
> 
> Je me repose dans mon chalet, après 550km de route en 24h (PommeBouffe à Grenoble oblige)...
> 
> Dans le fauteuil à coté du feu, le powerbook sur les genous, l'upload des dernières photos en cours, floodant sur MacG un verre de Lagavulin à la main...



ça manque de présence féminine tout ça


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

je viens de tomber sur un site qui me fait bien marrer  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber sur un site qui me fait bien marrer  :love:



   

merci


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

mon dieu ce titre !!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

Faites attention au sport nommé le Badmington, aujourd hui je viens de me cassé le pied toute seule en faisant un mauvais mouvement

Je dis ca comme ca, parce que là maintenant c'est ce qui se passe


----------



## Alcidnikopol (22 Janvier 2005)

salut

je fais de la copie de sauvegarde dans un trou perdu
en attendant de partir bosser a angers
et tres important clope, biere, sexe
lol

a+


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faites attention au sport nommé le Badmington, aujourd hui je viens de me cassé le pied toute seule en faisant un mauvais mouvement



tu devrais faire attention, il y d'autre sport bien moins dangereux


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais faire attention, il y d'autre sport bien moins dangereux



Soit! je vois que tu es particulierement au courrant que la pétanque est aussi un sport dangereux


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit! je vois que tu es particulierement au courrant que la pétanque est aussi un sport dangereux



encore un jeu de boules  attention les sujets coup de boules font grincer des dents  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un jeu de boules  attention les sujets coup de boules font grincer des dents  :love:



Je parlais sport National, comment peux tu imaginé que je parle d'autres choses????


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais sport National, comment peux tu imaginé que je parle d'autres choses????



oui, une histoire de point disco, vous pensiez a quoi madame !?


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, une histoire de point disco, vous pensiez a quoi madame !?




Je ne pense pas aux point disco meme si il est vrai que de se sentir aimé ou detesté n'est que rarement anodin, et il me semble cher "en dehors des PC" que j'avais été clair, la petanque est effectivement un sport national


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peux pas
> 
> lumai, toujours lumai est a ses cotés ,
> dans chaque aes , dans chaque fotos !!!
> ...



Mais j'étais aussi à côté de stargazer !!! :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas aux point disco meme si il est vrai que de se sentir aimé ou detesté n'est que rarement anodin, et il me semble cher "en dehors des PC" que j'avais été clair, la petanque est effectivement un sport national



il existe aussi la boule lyonnaise


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il existe aussi la boule lyonnaise



Qui n'est d'ailleur pas un sport National puisque uniquement jouée dans la region Rhone Alpes, essaie de trouvé dans les grandes surfaces des jeux de boules a la lyonnaise......


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de rentrer d'un repas d'anniversaire avec mes parents qui sont venus ici (a Maastricht), apres un nombre interminable de Westmalle triple il est temps de passer au Martini pour finir sur une note italienne .

Quoi de beau cette nuit?


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'est d'ailleur pas un sport National puisque uniquement jouée dans la region Rhone Alpes, essaie de trouvé dans les grandes surfaces des jeux de boules a la lyonnaise......



j'ai bien ...

les boules​ 

a cause de

 la lyonnaise​






des eaux ​


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien ...
> 
> les boules​
> 
> ...



Que tu pestes contre cette société anonyme, tu en a entierement le droit mais où est le fil de notre converstion, cherches bien il n'y en a guerre...Mais je salut l'effort de répartie


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Le Mr il crie. 

Tiens j'ai rencontre une ange avec des rastas aujourd'hui, heuresement je vais la revoir dans une semaine pour prendre mon LaCie... Je sens que je vais aussi acheter mon appareil photo la bas, et j'espere avoir les foies necessaires la semaine prochaine pour lui demander son nom et num de telephone plus une soiree a la clee :love:....

_Elle me plait_


----------



## Alcidnikopol (22 Janvier 2005)

LOL

tu sais si il n y avait que la lyonnaise qui te mette les boules 
mais la saur c pas mieux
a cause d eux y ab plus moyen d aller a la peche


a++


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Que tu pestes contre cette société anonyme, tu en a entierement le droit mais où est le fil de notre converstion, cherches bien il n'y en a guerre...Mais je salut l'effort de répartie



j'ai le choix, je banni ou ... je sort ça


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le choix, je banni ou ... je sort ça



Selon l'expression consacrée "Fais ton choix camarade...."


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Selon l'expression consacrée "Fais ton choix camarade...."



c'est décidé, je m'autobanni  :rateau: 

Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à exclure les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas considérés comme des utilisateurs normaux.​


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, je m'autobanni  :rateau:
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à exclure les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas considérés comme des utilisateurs normaux.​



WOW c'est la premiere fois que j'assiste à un "sepoku" sur un forum


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOW c'est la premiere fois que j'assiste à un "sepoku" sur un forum



on ma juste laisser qu'un bâton d'entraînement, j'ai plus de katana  et puis il faut être 2 pour faire un sepuku


----------



## Irish whistle (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ma juste laisser qu'un bâton d'entraînement, j'ai plus de katana  et puis il faut être 2 pour faire un sepuku



N'as tu pas senti la lame de l intelligence sectionner ta repartie au moment de ton abdiquation mon roi?????


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> N'as tu pas senti la lame de l intelligence sectionner ta repartie au moment de ton abdiquation mon roi?????





 hhaaaaaaaaa non     


le roi c'est Sa Serenissime Majesté l'Amok   


mackie lui c'est son fils illegitime repudié ,
maintenant il est passé des cotées de rebelles


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hhaaaaaaaaa non
> 
> 
> le roi c'est Sa Serenissime Majesté l'Amok
> ...


 Ouuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiii, soutenons ensemble *Mr AMOK* :love:

 Robertav, joli maison coloree by the way


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hhaaaaaaaaa non
> 
> 
> le roi c'est Sa Serenissime Majesté l'Amok
> ...



et je viens de kidnappé fifille  choisit ton camp camarade !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et je viens de kidnappé fifille  choisit ton camp camarade !




vrai ?       


je ne te remerciera jamais assez de m'avoir levée cette epine au pied   


mais.....malgré ce geste tres chavaleresque


je reste du bon coté!!!!!!!      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et je viens de kidnappé fifille  choisit ton camp camarade !


 Pour mener a bien leur revolution ils doivent kidnapper et menacer... quelle tristesse  :love:

Robertav, ne prends pas peur! Rejoins nous! :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vrai ?
> 
> 
> je ne te remerciera jamais assez de m'avoir levée cette epine au pied
> ...



les mères d'aujourd'hui ne comprenne rien a leurs enfants de toute façon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Pour mener a bien leur revolution ils doivent kidnapper et menacer... quelle tristesse  :love:
> 
> Robertav, ne prends pas peur! Rejoins nous! :love:




mais non: tu ne sais pas  de quoi fifille est capable


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non: tu ne sais pas  de quoi fifille est capable



je l'ai récupéré avec ta carte bleu, apparemment elle est sur un site marchand


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Que ta fille rejoigne la revolution!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai récupéré avec ta carte bleu, apparemment elle est sur un site marchand




si tu savais ce q'elle est en train d'acheter.............pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Que ta fille rejoigne la revolution!!




impossible: un'ame pure et vierge comme la sienne
on doit la proteger de tout ceci


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais ce q'elle est en train d'acheter.............pour moi



visiblement ça correspond plus a 

SES

mensuration


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non: tu ne sais pas  de quoi fifille est capable





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> impossible: un'ame pure et vierge comme la sienne



il n'y aurai pas 2 idées contradictoires ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y aurai pas 2 idées contradictoires ?




les voies lactées sont infines


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> les voies lactées sont infines



ne me dit pas des choses pareil avec mon esprit tordu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne me dit pas des choses pareil avec mon esprit tordu




toi tourdu ?  
un gamin tout timide qui rosit face a une camera ?    


a d'autre cher bambin
et arrete de copier sm !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et arrete de copier sm !!!      :love:  :love:  :love:



Supermoquette est mon jumeau suisse  (enfin moi je suis très calin, lui il pique  )


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux ? Moi aussi je peux écrire une connerie en mettant "" derrière pour paraître intelligent


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux ? Moi aussi je peux écrire une connerie en mettant "" derrière pour paraître intelligent



Ha bah c'est malin ça, le temps que j'écrive et vous postez deux messages avec pas que une connerie et un ""  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux ? Moi aussi je peux écrire une connerie en mettant "" derrière pour paraître intelligent




bon voyon cela tout de suite   


alors , de tes partiels , qu'elles sont les nouvelles ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Cillian (23 Janvier 2005)

J'essaie de suivre les épisodes de la révolution, mais j'ai dû rater une saison (ou plus  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha bah c'est malin ça, le temps que j'écrive et vous postez deux messages avec pas que une connerie et un ""  :mouais:




tu en veut une?   

je suis au "cab en chlapettes "


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon voyon cela tout de suite
> 
> 
> alors , de tes partiels , qu'elles sont les nouvelles ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


Les nouvelles sont bonnes : ils sont finis


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en veut une?
> 
> je suis au "cab en chlapettes "



a madame ça va pas être possible


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Jusqu'ici tout va bien


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu en veut une?
> 
> je suis au "cab en chlapettes "


 Ce n'est qu'une mauvaise étape à passer 

Et puis pour répondre sérieusement : mes partiels sont un beau ratage, résultats (à priori bien mauvais) dans trois semaines


----------



## Xman (23 Janvier 2005)

C'est un duo, ou bien ?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'ici tout va bien



l'important c'est pas la chute ...

c'est l'atterrissage​


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a madame ça va pas être possible


 Finalement une connerie avec "" derrière reste une connerie


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Journee intensive de postage aujourd'hui..

Mot d'ordre. Lire moins, poster plus :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'important c'est pas la chute ...
> 
> c'est l'atterrissage​


 Tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je regarde ce film, y a pas quelqu'un qui veux me l'envoyer par iChat ? :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Pas que ca a faire :rose:, surtout que je sais pas de qui est le reseau wifi que j'utilise :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je me connecte sur MacGéééééééé......


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2005)

Là je me dis que je vais plus trop tarder :sleep:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Buone nuit!


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que je vais plus trop tarder :sleep:



Que la nébuleuse des rèves t'entraine dans une féérique valse de sommeil....


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2005)

Mici


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

Là je réinstalle une autre bécane (celle du Safari pourri d'hier), après une demi-journée passée au grand air (frisquet et roboratif) et j'essaie (en vain) de vraiment savoir s'il vaut mieux rester en mode patate ou en mode fast path en attendant ma Freebox v4...  
et puis j'écoute du flamenco en même temps...


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Là, J'écoute du Led Zeppelin que m'a prêté une collègue... Mouais   :mouais: sans plus...


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai rattrapé mon retard dans ce thread depuis ce matin.  :rateau: 

J'en ai encore une dizaine d'autres à regarder


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

la menant je me demande comment mettre a la porte les invités !! :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la menant je me demande comment mettre a la porte les invités !! :sleep:  :sleep:



sonny est demandé...


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai rattrapé mon retard dans ce thread depuis ce matin.  :rateau:
> 
> J'en ai encore une dizaine d'autres à regarder



Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sonny est demandé...




viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage


Merci   
On dirait que j'ai survécu


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Janvier 2005)

là je vais entrer a l'olympe de macgé


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> là je vais entrer a l'olympe de macgé



Que les dieux soient avec toi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> là je vais entrer a l'olympe de macgé



bonne nouvelle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

moi je suis encore debut......
il ne sont pas encore partis !!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis encore *debut*......


Et t'espères que la fin est proche ?  :love: :love:

Bon moi par contre je vais pas tarder à y aller.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis encore debut......
> il ne sont pas encore partis !!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:



tes souris ne vont pas être contentes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

menant je vais vous annoncer que surement aujourd'hui je sera de mauvais poil    

couché a 4h passé  
le reveil ( 7 h ) oublié de le couper  :mouais: 
levé a 9h desesperé de ne plus dormir  

me voila ici prete a me venger !!!    


bon dimanche  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me voila ici prete a me venger !!!
> 
> 
> bon dimanche  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



rejoins la révolution  c'est la faute d'Amok tout ça


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

La je stresse à mort, parce que je me dit que j'ai dut me tromper en recopiant les dates des partiels  :hein:  :hein: :affraid: même si j'ai déjà vérifier trois fois  :hein: Et donc je vais devoir me faire un aller retour à Versailles dans l'aprés midi pour me rassurer, sinon je vais pas dormir de la nuit     :hein:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

bon, tartiflette ce midi :love:


----------



## squarepusher (23 Janvier 2005)

hello hello comment allez vous? Je suis chez un pote en Ecosse et je vous ecris sur un clavier qwerty. Bonne semaine a tous.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

note : acheter des skis de fond pour aller au boulot


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> note : acheter des skis de fond pour aller au boulot



note : voler les skis de fond de supermoumoute


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : voler les skis de fond de supermoumoute


 note : donner un coup de boule à mackie


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> note : donner un coup de boule à mackie



note : offrir une ampoule a l'avatar de Dark Templar


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

note: dire bonjour à tous


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> note: dire bonjour à tous



Bonjour à vous tous, en ce dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous tous, en ce dimanche



bonjour à toi


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à toi



Comment vas tu cher et vénérable ancêtre?


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

En cours de préparation :  filet de poisson dans une sauce ail-fines herbes, riz, et une petite bière belge pour accompagner le tout. :love:

Bonjour et bon appétit et bon dimanche à tous 

Nexka : une pensée spéciale pour toi et tes partiels.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

je suis en train de lire ça


----------



## Hamster de combat (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> note: dire bonjour a tous


Note importante : ne pas se moquer de Lemmy aujourd'hui


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !!! Là je vais faire un peu de Photoshop...


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Janvier 2005)

Comme j'ai fini d'écrire mon truc pour le boulot (aujourd'hui, j'ai fait mes objectifs 2005  ), je m'accorde une petite pause: je vais jouer à ça 

Merci Mackie pour le lien


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

tea time, musik and writting dans mon terrier...


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai fini d'écrire mon truc pour le boulot (aujourd'hui, j'ai fait mes objectifs 2005  ), je m'accorde une petite pause: je vais jouer à ça
> 
> Merci Mackie pour le lien


 Excellent le lien ! Avec les rebonds j'ai pu passer 2 niveaux d'un seul coup... Trop bien le jeu


----------



## appleman (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai fini d'écrire mon truc pour le boulot (aujourd'hui, j'ai fait mes objectifs 2005  ), je m'accorde une petite pause: je vais jouer à ça
> 
> Merci Mackie pour le lien



bon voila je viens d'y passer une demi heure  c'est bien sympa! mais le  niveau 13 ne m'a pas porté chance


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon là on m'appelle    A plus tard


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> bon voila je viens d'y passer une demi heure  c'est bien sympa! mais le  niveau 13 ne m'a pas porté chance



Voilà, j'ai fini ma partie! Je suis arrivée au niveau 45 aujourd'hui!  

Eh, vous avez vu, je boule à 4 maintenant!


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Eh, vous avez vu, je boule à 4 maintenant!



met m'en un p'tit coup


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> met m'en un p'tit coup



J'peux pô... désolée :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Moi, en ce moment je me cherche une victime esseulée, pour l'abraser jusqu'à ce que pleures s'en suivent...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en ce moment je me cherche une victime esseulée, pour l'abraser jusqu'à ce que pleures s'en suivent...


Stéphanie de Monaco ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en ce moment je me cherche une victime esseulée, pour l'abraser jusqu'à ce que pleures s'en suivent...



Vas y, je suis volontaire, je veux voir jusqu'où je tient  :hein:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Je lis www.questionablecontent.net en buvant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je commence a etre joyeux, mauvais signe :love:


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

J'essaye de bosser parce que j'ai plein de boulot à rendre cette semaine mais je trouve n'impore qu'elle excuse pour ne pas le faire (comme troller sur les forums  )


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pô... désolée :rose:



rohhhh


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

Je finis un livre de Réné Grousset  . Le royaume de Jérusalem en 3 tomes


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vas y, je suis volontaire, je veux voir jusqu'où je tient  :hein:  :love:



Toi tu pues déjà l'angoisse, va jouer avec Nato...

hé, hé...

De mieux en mieux...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

je viens d'introduire sonnyboy dans le toubar


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

ça fait déjà plusieurs fois que tu m'introduis...



Dans le toubar... je m'entends...


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu pues déjà l'angoisse, va jouer avec Nato...
> 
> hé, hé...
> 
> De mieux en mieux...




Vas y!! Je suis sure que tu peux faire mieux que ça!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vas y!! Je suis sure que tu peux faire mieux que ça!!!


Une bise ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vas y!! Je suis sure que tu peux faire mieux que ça!!!



A mais non, il est entendu que je ne fais rien avec toi.


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

Dis donc elles aiment ca ici ...


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une bise ?



Rhhhhaaaaaaa :affraid:

Bon ok, désolé Sonny mais c'est SM ki a gagné


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Je lui en laisse tous les honneurs.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhhaaaaaaa :affraid:
> 
> Bon ok, désolé Sonny mais c'est SM ki a gagné



attention, SM il pique


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A mais non, il est entendu que je ne fais rien avec toi.



Et oh, c'est toi qui a entendu tout seul!!! Moi j'ai rien entendu du tout!!!  :hein:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc elles aiment ca ici ...


 Pervers :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc elles aiment ca ici ...



Des truies violettes...


----------



## Gregg (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Pervers :love:




Moi ? Jamais


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je suis rentré chez moi


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je suis rentré chez moi



 :love: :love:

Il fait beau à Lille???


----------



## appleman (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant


 t'est pas dauphinois pourtant toi? incroyable c'est remonté jusqu'à lille notre accent!


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

trop bu ... je sens qu'apres le martini je vais le regretter :rose:


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Je mange.

Dans l'art culinaire, il y a deux choses fondamentales :

- Les pâtes
- Le tabasco

Ce soir, le destin a fait en sorte que ces deux élements soient réunis pour créer ce délice :* les pâtes ketchup-tabasco. :love:


*


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Tu es célibataire ?

Etudiant ?

Les deux ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:
> 
> Il fait beau à Lille???



Il fait nuit 
Seuls quelques nuages timides se cachent derrière la noirceur du ciel.
Alors qu'hier j'ai été trempé dans Paris :hein:

Je vous ai dit que j'étais allé au théatre Samedi ?
J'ai été voir, avec des zamis, on ne choisit pas sa famille, c'était marrant et les acteurs au poil.

Ah et puis chuis content, on a reçu du 'cisson corse à la maison, j'en ai emporté un, va falloir économiser (ça part vite !!)

Bref, un excellent week-end.


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es célibataire ?
> 
> Etudiant ?
> 
> Les deux ?



Oui, à quoi cela se voit-il ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

La bouffe baclée fils...


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi c'est mattage de tele avec l apero
eh oui c'est sacré chez moi..héhé


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

Bah moi je suis célibataire ET étudiante   Et je vais me faire une tarte au thon avec la patte brisée faite par moi même, le tout accompagné d'une salade de mache au crottin de chèvre :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

ça c'est peut être parce que tu as prévu de rester célibataire longtemps...


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je suis célibataire ET étudiante   Et je vais me faire une tarte au thon avec la patte brisée faite par moi même, le tout accompagné d'une salade de mache au crottin de chèvre :love: :love: :love:



Elles ont des goûts bizzares ces fées...   Et pourquoi pas des fruits et des légumes frais !
Comprennent rien à la vraie cuisine.


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je suis célibataire ET étudiante   Et je vais me faire une tarte au thon avec la patte brisée faite par moi même, le tout accompagné d'une salade de mache au crottin de chèvre :love: :love: :love:



arf comment c'est trop bon ca...  :love: moi ca va etre sandwich vite fai...  
c 'est dimanche et j ai la flemme de faire a manger


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je suis célibataire ET étudiante   Et je vais me faire une tarte au thon avec la patte brisée faite par moi même, le tout accompagné d'une salade de mache au crottin de chèvre :love: :love: :love:


Mais SURTOUT pas de légumes cuits


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je suis célibataire ET étudiante   Et je vais me faire une tarte au thon avec la patte brisée faite par moi même, le tout accompagné d'une salade de mache au crottin de chèvre :love: :love: :love:



a mon avis le mot "célibataire" est en trop, bizarre, SM  viens de partir


----------



## Caster (23 Janvier 2005)

je vais au Mac Do pour chercher à manger  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis le mot "célibataire" est en trop, bizarre, SM  viens de partir



Bah le temps qu'il arrive de Suisse, j'ai le temps de tout finir!!!  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah le temps qu'il arrive de Suisse, j'ai le temps de tout finir!!!  :love:



je pense que célibataire l'intéresse plus  mais bon


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon il est temps de boire de l'eau il y a top gear dans une petite heure sur BBC1 ( BBC2??)... hopla, a la trappe le martini!


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense que célibataire l'intéresse plus  mais bon



Apres avoir soigné un peid cassé, j'reviens....Et toi je suis sure que les célibataires ca t'interesse en ce moment?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Apres avoir soigné un peid cassé, j'reviens....Et toi je suis sure que les célibataires ca t'interesse en ce moment?



pas en ce moment effectivement


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas en ce moment effectivement



Peut etre une bonne nouvelle pour toi ... :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre une bonne nouvelle pour toi ... :love:



qui sais, peu être que oui, peu être que non


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas en ce moment effectivement



Ah bon??!!! :love: :love:

Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!! Des ragots!! :love:    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui sais, peu être que oui, peu être que non



Le mystère est insoutenable


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon??!!! :love: :love:
> 
> Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!! Des ragots!! :love:    :love:



naaaaaa !!!!!!!    c'est pas bien les ragots  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Le mystère est insoutenable



le restera-t-il ?


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon??!!! :love: :love:
> 
> Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!! Des ragots!! :love:    :love:



Entierement d'accord avec NEXKA

Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Entierement d'accord avec NEXKA
> 
> Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!! Des ragots!!




Naaaaa !!!! c'est pas bien les ragots


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

du martini! du martini! du martini!  :love: emcore plus :rose:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> du martini! du martini! du martini!  :love: emcore plus :rose:



tu l'a mis a la trappe !!! tu n'aura que de l'eau  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

bouhouhou, c'est vrai... :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2005)

Là, je m'accorde 30 minutes d'internet, je vais encore dépassé le temps impartit.


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> bouhouhou, c'est vrai... :rateau:



ah ouai ca c est une grosse erreur
Moi je laisse toujours le rhum sur la table au cas ou...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je m'accorde 30 minutes d'internet, je vais encore dépassé le temps impartit.



et on va tout faire pour :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

là, je digère deux pastillas au pigeon et au foie gras


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Je remercie le mackie pour la reduction de consommatio de Mr martini...


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là, je digère deux pastillas au pigeon et au foie gras




Hummmmmm Tu m'en donne dis tu m en donne?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je remercie le mackie pour la reduction de consommatio de Mr martini...



rohhh !!! c'est toi qui a jeter la bouteille !!!! attend que je monte a maas pour que l'on s'explique !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm Tu m'en donne dis tu m en donne?



Euh vu qu il les digere vaut mieux pas qu il t en donne...
enfin tu fais comme tu veux


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Euh vu qu il les digere vaut mieux pas qu il t en donne...
> enfin tu fais comme tu veux



Tiens quelqu un qui cherche à avoir de l esprit....mais évidement tous le monde avait compris :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

bah  !!!! si on peut plus faire d humour sans passer pour quelqu un qui cherche a avoir de l esprit...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmm Tu m'en donne dis tu m en donne?



je t'en mets de coté


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je t'en mets de coté



Comme d'habitude tu es adorable, vivement l'AES de Fevrier pour que nous fassions connaissances


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Si tu savais...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude tu es adorable, vivement l'AES de Fevrier pour que nous fassions connaissances



il va faloir changer de restau  la salle pourrai pas contenir tout le monde a force


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude tu es adorable, vivement l'AES de Fevrier pour que nous fassions connaissances



en effet   

mais l'attente a aussi ses charmes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il va faloir changer de restau  la salle pourrai pas contenir tout le monde a force



on se gardera la petite pièce à coté  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais...



Soit!! au fait tu joues de quoi?


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en effet
> 
> mais l'attente a aussi ses charmes



Il faut dire que ce coté la apple est tres fort !


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on se gardera la petite pièce à coté  :rateau:



Oui rien que nous deux......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit!! au fait tu joues de quoi?



il cherche encore


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il cherche encore



Je t ai pas dit Lemmy je suis aussi musicienne


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui rien que nous deux......



des ragots ! des ragots ! des ragots !  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je t ai pas dit Lemmy je suis aussi musicienne



Moi de meme
Et toi tu joue de quoi ?


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des ragots ! des ragots ! des ragots !  :rateau:



Cher "en dehors des PC" cela est donnant, donnant....Je te dis tout si tu nous confies ton actualité sentimentale qui parait au beau fixe en ce moment...Comme toujours "fais ton choix camarade"


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je t ai pas dit Lemmy je suis aussi musicienne



Clarinette baveuse ?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Cher "en dehors des PC" cela est donnant, donnant....Je te dis tout si tu nous confies ton actualité sentimentale qui parait au beau fixe en ce moment...Comme toujours "fais ton choix camarade"



nnaaaaaaaa !!!!   c'est pas bien de parler que de moi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je t ai pas dit Lemmy je suis aussi musicienne



... mais mon petit doigt me l'avait dit


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Clarinette baveuse ?



Très fin comme humour...pour ma part j'eusse été hautboiste, mais pour l'heure c'est plus l'harmonica diatonique qui me preoccupe....en fait 12 ans que ca me titille LOLOLOL :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Faut pas trop de 12 ans.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Et mon humour t'emmerde.

Moi aussi je t'emmerde d'ailleur.


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> nnaaaaaaaa !!!!   c'est pas bien de parler que de moi  :rateau:



Alors pourquoi pérorer sur notre relation à Lemmy et votre servante.....


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH !!!

Mais pourquoi est il si méchant ??????


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et mon humour t'emmerde.
> 
> Moi aussi je t'emmerde d'ailleur.



c'est très gaie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui rien que nous deux......



encore 25 jours d'attente


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi pérorer sur notre relation à Lemmy et votre servante.....



PARRRRCCCEEE QUUUEEEE !!!!!!  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est très gaie



Oui je sais, mais ça présente au moins l'avantage d'être véridique.


----------



## Deedee (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH !!!
> 
> Mais pourquoi est il si méchant ??????


 
Oui pourquoi ?  

Je suis avec passion vos échanges (sur ce forum et à venir pour de vrai visiblement mouhahaha) et je tiens à dire que moi aussi ze veux des ragots des ragots des ragots !!!!

héhé


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais, mais ça présente au moins l'avantage d'être véridique.



attention au retour


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

tombe déjà ton futal !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Oui pourquoi ?
> 
> Je suis avec passion vos échanges (sur ce forum et à venir pour de vrai visiblement mouhahaha) et je tiens à dire que moi aussi ze veux des ragots des ragots des ragots !!!!
> 
> héhé



NANAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!! c'est pas bien les ragots


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention au retour



Pfff...
Je ne cherche pas des amis.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais, mais ça présente au moins l'avantage d'être véridique.



salissant, tout au plus


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et mon humour t'emmerde.
> 
> Moi aussi je t'emmerde d'ailleur.



Un tel deferlement de logorée verbal, alors que j'appuyais dlicatement sur "le baveux" de ton petit instrument....cela cacherait il un sentiment insécuritaire quant a ton potentiel humoristique????


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pfff...
> Je ne cherche pas des amis.



pourquoi ? ils viennent tout seul ?


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH !!!
> 
> Mais pourquoi est il si méchant ??????



Une enfance mal vécue ?
Une puberté à problèmes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ? ils viennent tout seul ?



Oui, mon esprit sans doute...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Une enfance mal vécue ?
> Une puberté à problèmes ?



Tu sais de quoi tu parles !


----------



## Universe player (23 Janvier 2005)

c 'est vrai que certains un disent trop ou pas assez et on reste sur notre faim !!!
des ragots, des ragots !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

là, je viens de remettre en route ma webradio


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

tiens moi aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer une super soirée et une super nuit :love:



L'indiana est-il finalement devenu un endroit où l'on fait des rencontres intéressantes?


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> L'indiana est-il finalement devenu un endroit où l'on fait des rencontres intéressantes?



Tiens bonsoir Le Fabien


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> L'indiana est-il finalement devenu un endroit où l'on fait des rencontres intéressantes?



lequel indiana ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> c 'est vrai que certains un disent trop ou pas assez et on reste sur notre faim !!!
> des ragots, des ragots !!



j'aime bien ce proverbe (qui vient d'Asie, je crois)

"La calme sagesse est une épouse fidèle, la précipitation est une prostituée."


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais de quoi tu parles !



Si tu savais, t'en dormirais pas.


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ce proverbe (qui vient d'Asie, je crois)
> 
> "La calme sagesse est une épouse fidèle, la précipitation est une prostituée."



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire Vénérable :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison les miens sont minuscules


Une photo! Une photo!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais, t'en dormirais pas.



Si si, je t'assure...

Je dors.

Bien même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

Là je mange du gateau fondant au chocolat et aux marrons. Un vrai bonheur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si si, je t'assure...
> 
> Je dors.
> 
> Bien même.



eh bien continues... sans ronfler


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Une photo! Une photo!



LOLOL as tu un objectif "fisheye"? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là je mange du gateau fondant au chocolat et aux marrons. Un vrai bonheur :love:



sadique


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> eh bien continues... sans ronfler



En fait ils avaient raison...

Le pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En fait ils avaient raison...
> 
> Le pauvre...





			
				sonnyboy qui fait les réponses a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va faire un tout par ici....
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/salon -small.jpg
> 
> on ne peux pas dire que j'aime pas la couleur



C'est disco chez toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux être à coté de Fabien hein??


 :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon, Mackie, ils arrivent ces ragots?! Allééééééééé! S'te plaît!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Clarinette baveuse ?


pipeau cracheur?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

aussi...


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Mackie, ils arrivent ces ragots?! Allééééééééé! S'te plaît!




Entierement avec toi Pitchoune on s y met a deux?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bonsoir Le Fabien



El Fabulous Fab, s'il te plait


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> LOLOL as tu un objectif "fisheye"? :love:


C'est pas mAcro, plutôt?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Mackie, ils arrivent ces ragots?! Allééééééééé! S'te plaît!



non, je les aient tous rangé  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> El Fabulous Fab, s'il te plait



Je dirais fabulous que si nous avions ete intime, mais comme nous ne nous connaissons pas....et puis pourrais tu soutenir la comparaison....


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mAcro, plutôt?



Non tu ne vas pas m apprendre la photo hihihihihi


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mAcro, plutôt?



tu a pas autres chose a t'occupé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

La politesse on va te l'apprendre par contre...
Et vite encore !!


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La politesse on va te l'apprendre par contre...
> Et vite encore !!



La politesse ne s'exprime qu'en presence de gentilhomme et au dandy, mais tu remarqueras qu aucune insulte n'est à déploré à mon crédit  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> La politesse ne s'exprime qu'en presence de gentilhomme et au dandy, mais tu remarqueras qu aucune insulte n'est à déploré à mon crédit :love:  :love:



Toi en ce moment, tu morfles.


----------



## LiliTh (23 Janvier 2005)

J'ai passé une superbe journée aujourd'hui :love:  donc là, je souris encore


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi en ce moment, tu morfles.



Non je ne sens rien, rien du tout, pourquoi? me ferais tu quelque chose? Les autres femmes te disent elles la meme choses?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Les autres femmes ???

Qui parle de femme ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais fabulous que si nous avions ete intime, mais comme nous ne nous connaissons pas....et puis pourrais tu soutenir la comparaison....



Je soutiens toutes les comparaisons haut la main.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai passé une superbe journée aujourd'hui :love:  donc là, je souris encore



 je vois je vois


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne vas pas m apprendre la photo hihihihihi



Ben si: Fish Eye, c'est poour photographier des choses énormes et arriver à les faire entrer dans la photo ce qu'aucun objectif normal n'arrive à faire et Macro, des choses toutes petites de très très près...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> des choses toutes petites de très très près...



t'es un drôle de coquin, toi


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je soutiens toutes les comparaisons haut la main.




ALALALA ces jeunes


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben si: Fish Eye, c'est poour photographier des choses énormes et arriver à les faire entrer dans la photo ce qu'aucun objectif normal n'arrive à faire et Macro, des choses toutes petites de très très près...



il faudrait savoir avant de choisir quel est le tour de poitrine a photographier


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben si: Fish Eye, c'est poour photographier des choses énormes et arriver à les faire entrer dans la photo ce qu'aucun objectif normal n'arrive à faire et Macro, des choses toutes petites de très très près...



Soit donc fisheye!!!! Mais j arretes la..... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Soit donc fisheye!!!! Mais j arretes la..... :mouais:



Déjà ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> ALALALA ces jeunes



J'ai un an de moins que toi...


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un an de moins que toi...



Je parlais de maturité cher Fabien


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de maturité cher Fabien



Tu parles trop.:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles trop.:sleep:



ça me fait penser à toi


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser à toi



Allons, allons ne dit pas n'importe quoi !!!

"ça me fait penser" qu'il dit l'aut' !!!!

énorme !!!


----------



## casimir (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà ?



ben, oui, tu dégaine trop rapidement, il faut te calmer mon garçon


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

casimirou, mon lapin bleu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons ne dit pas n'importe quoi !!!
> 
> "ça me fait penser" qu'il dit l'aut' !!!!
> 
> énorme !!!



même les bêtises aiment l'orthographe


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu dégaine trop rapidement, il faut te calmer mon garçon


C'est ce que lui disait son ex.
Le pauvre...


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon, moi, je vais au dodo :sleep: 

Bonne nuit à tous et bon début de semaine!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je vais au dodo :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous et bon début de semaine!



bonne nuit


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je vais au dodo :sleep:
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous et bon début de semaine!



Bonne nuit et fais de beaux rêves


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de maturité cher Fabien



Je préfère ne pas etre mature et m'amuser dans la vie que mature et me faire chier, c'est un choix.
Et pui la maturité, c'est subjectif, et çà dépend aussi par du repère...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que le ton est donné, je peux aller dormir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le ton est donné, je peux aller dormir...



Tant que ce n'est pas le Thon...  
Bonne nuit Sonny.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le ton est donné, je peux aller dormir...



sans ronfler...


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le ton est donné, je peux aller dormir...



Je te rejoins.

(au pays des rêves, hein, pas dans ton lit...)

_*De beaux rêves pour tous !*_

(ça ferait un beau programme de campagne présidentielle...)


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère ne pas etre mature et m'amuser dans la vie que mature et me faire chier, c'est un choix.
> Et pui la maturité, c'est subjectif, et çà dépend aussi par du repère...




Encore une fois je deconnais, Fabienr, second degres toujours.....Si tu me connaissais...j'rigole tout le temps
Bref!!! Je ne n'établirai plus de joutes verbales
Bisous a toi et la bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> _*De beaux rêves pour tous !*_
> 
> (ça ferait un beau programme de campagne présidentielle...)



mais... c'est *toujours* le programme  :rateau: 

bonne nuit


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais... c'est *toujours* le programme  :rateau:
> 
> bonne nuit



Bonne nuit Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit Lemmy



bonne nuit à toi, christelle


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je me connecte sur MacGé à l'heure où je devrais dormir... Pas raisonnable ça


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben là, je vais pisser, puis je vais regarder 24 saison 4 épisode 5 et puis après Dodo

@+


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui, tu dégaine trop rapidement, il faut te calmer mon garçon


 Tiens...  ... cacasimir


----------



## dool (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah là ménant je vous lis avec en fond une large vue (bah oui j'ai une grande porte fenêtre ) de la tempête de neige qui se déchaine sur le lac (et le "pas lac" autour)...IMPRESSIONANT !
Je crois que je vais aller au taf en ski moi !!!

Bien blanche journée a vous les cocos 

Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas la neige,bonne journée quand même! 

PS :à tous nos "amis" suisses => dites moi si vous êtes toujours vivants car pour moi votre contrée est éffacée par un mur blanc...vos rivages sont ensevelis


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je pense à cette discution/joute d'hier soir


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

J'emerge pour decouvrir la neige en dehors... Yippee  Ca ne change pas le fait que je dois aller a la bibliotheque en velo :S.


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PS :à tous nos "amis" suisses => dites moi si vous êtes toujours vivants car pour moi votre contrée est éffacée par un mur blanc...vos rivages sont ensevelis


 oui oui, on est toujours là ... derrière le mur blanc!! Quel pied! Sauf que je voulais aller skier hier, ben c'est raté!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bah là ménant je vous lis avec en fond une large vue (bah oui j'ai une grande porte fenêtre ) de la tempête de neige qui se déchaine sur le lac (et le "pas lac" autour)...IMPRESSIONANT !
> Je crois que je vais aller au taf en ski moi !!!
> 
> Bien blanche journée a vous les cocos
> ...



des photos?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois je deconnais, Fabienr, second degres toujours.....Si tu me connaissais...j'rigole tout le temps
> Bref!!! Je ne n'établirai plus de joutes verbales
> Bisous a toi et la bonne nuit



Je serais tenté de te répondre la meme chose  
Sauf qu'en plus j'adore polémiquer. Faut pas m'en vouloir, ça m'amuse beaucoup. surtout quand je trouve du répondant en face!!!  
Bienvenue sur Macgé et continuons de débattre, j'aime bien!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bah là ménant je vous lis avec en fond une large vue (bah oui j'ai une grande porte fenêtre ) de la tempête de neige qui se déchaine sur le lac (et le "pas lac" autour)...IMPRESSIONANT !
> Je crois que je vais aller au taf en ski moi !!!
> 
> Bien blanche journée a vous les cocos
> ...



L'enfer, même marcher c'est dangereux.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde  ici il y a 5 cm de neige : on va enfin pouvoir aller faire les cakes sur les parking ce soir.


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je serais tenté de te répondre la meme chose
> Sauf qu'en plus j'adore polémiquer. Faut pas m'en vouloir, ça m'amuse beaucoup. surtout quand je trouve du répondant en face!!!
> Bienvenue sur Macgé et continuons de débattre, j'aime bien!!



Entendu Fabien, je suis à ta disposition quand tu le désires, et merci de ton acceuil

PS: salut Saint Maclou


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enfer, même marcher c'est dangereux.


 Hehe essaye avec un velo sans frein, seulement retropedalage... Je le sens bien.... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> PS: salut Saint Maclou


 :love:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Hehe essaye avec un velo sans frein, seulement retropedalage... Je le sens bien.... :love:


Oui, j'ai ça aussi : un vieux vélo hollandais rétropédalage et aucune vitesse!! Idéal pour une ville comme Lausanne!!  :love:


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Hehe, je te plains mais quel style :love:! et ils tiennent bien le vent et personne essaye de les piquer  ... et les montagnes des pays bas sont pas comme le quart de Lausanne. 

Il s'appelle comment le parc (a cote d'un concessionaire ferrari et il y a une batisse ou Rousseau a vecu je crois) dans le centre de Lausanne? J'y avais vu un renard la bas...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Hehe, je te plains mais quel style :love:! et ils tiennent bien le vent et personne essaye de les piquer  ... et les montagnes des pays bas sont pas comme le quart de Lausanne.


Mouais... ben résultat il est rangé mon beau vélo hollandais! A Paris j'avais la classe, ici moins!  arrivé en haut d'une pente je suis tellement trempé qu'on me voit plus derrière mon nuage de vapeur d'eau!



			
				Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Il s'appelle comment le parc (a cote d'un concessionaire ferrari et il y a une batisse ou Rousseau a vecu je crois) dans le centre de Lausanne? J'y avais vu un renard la bas...


Le parc de Mont-repos, c'était au baron de coubertin... mais Rousseau y a effectivement passé un peu de temps. Pour les renards, il y en a des tas ici, ils viennent par les voies de chemin de fer et se promènent ensuite dans les rues (c'est un copain qui bosse aux CFF qui me l'a dit!  :love


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je pense à cette discution/joute d'hier soir


 
Tu en fais tout un monde...

C'est la routine !!

Allez un supo et au lit .


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai ça aussi : un vieux vélo hollandais rétropédalage et aucune vitesse!! Idéal pour une ville comme Lausanne!!  :love:



Bijour dans mon souvenir à Lausanne y a beaucoup de côtes....alors un velo hollandais.....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bijour dans mon souvenir à Lausanne y a beaucoup de côtes....alors un velo hollandais.....



ça a des grandes roues, on avance plus vite


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bijour dans mon souvenir à Lausanne y a beaucoup de côtes....alors un velo hollandais.....


Oui, c'est bien comme ça qu'il fallait comprendre!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Entendu Fabien, je suis à ta disposition quand tu le désires, et merci de ton acceuil
> 
> PS: salut Saint Maclou



j'apprécie la proposition, mais sache que je n'en désire qu'une :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça a des grandes roues, on avance plus vite



Mouais....Enfin tous depend des cuisses que tu as...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais....Enfin tous depend des cuisses que tu as...



ça tombe mal je n'ai pas de photos sous la main


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais....Enfin tous depend des cuisses que tu as...


Bah tu prend un ticket supplémentaire et zou, dans l'bus l'vélo !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu prend un ticket supplémentaire et zou, dans l'bus l'vélo !


 Pourquoi avoir un vélo alors??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

là je me dit que ma semaine commence bien mal    

dehors la neige....  
l'homme en maladie  :mouais: 
les enfants ont pas trop d'ecole   

et moi....


flemme de faire quoi que ce soit  :mouais: 



bonne journée a tous quand meme


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi avoir un vélo alors??


pour les trajets en descente


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi avoir un vélo alors??




pedaler ?   

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe mal je n'ai pas de photos sous la main


Ben en même temps c'est pas avec des photos qu'on pédale !! 
J'espère que t'as quand même des cuisses sous la main (je veux pas savoir à qui elles sont).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pedaler ?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



y'a de la recherche, là


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu prend un ticket supplémentaire et zou, dans l'bus l'vélo !



Tu me connais pas LOL.....tu me donnes un velo et il faut que je monte dessus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en même temps c'est pas avec des photos qu'on pédale !!
> J'espère que t'as quand même des cuisses sous la main (je veux pas savoir à qui elles sont).



re-


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie la proposition, mais sache que je n'en désire qu'une :love:



Dommage mon petit, tu rates quelque chose......


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage mon petit, tu rates quelque chose......


 Bon ben va falloir que quelqu'un se dévoue?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais pas LOL.....tu me donnes un velo et il faut que je monte dessus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'apprécie la proposition, mais sache que je n'en désire qu'une :love:


c'est marrant la vie : quand tu es célibataire personne ne te fait de proposition, et quand tu es en couple les sollicitations sont nombreuses. 


Un psy pour expliquer ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



vélo personnalisé, ça c'est la classe


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




WOWOW je suis morte de rire SuperMoquette tu es le plus fort hihihihihihi   :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me connais pas LOL.....tu me donnes un velo et il faut que je monte dessus



oublie pas de réglé la selle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de réglé la selle



régime sans selle


----------



## MrStone (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de réglé la selle


 Ah bon, il y a une selle en standard sur le SM-bike ??? J'ignorais


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de réglé la selle



T'inquietes pas l'angelot, elle est toujours bien réglée


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, il y a une selle en standard sur le SM-bike ??? J'ignorais


Oui, cuir ou latex


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Premiére enorme rigolade de la journée : sur l'Itunes Music Store dans la rubrique *alternatif*, on trouve...
... Pascal Obispo.



Alternatif à quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais....Enfin tous depend des cuisses que tu as...



Oui, ouvre les pour voir


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ouvre les pour voir



Peux pas...elles sont cadenacées pour celui qui as la clef


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Peux pas...elles sont cadenacées pour celui qui as la clef


 

Il peut crocheter la serrure...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage mon petit, tu rates quelque chose......



L'important, c'est pas de savoir ce qu'on rate, c'est d'apprécier ce qu'on a  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Il peut crocheter la serrure...



restons dans la legalité, et puis forcé ce genre de serrure, c'est pas joli joli


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

ou bien quand on a pas ce qu'on aime, on aime ce qu'on a !!


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> L'important, c'est pas de savoir ce qu'on rate, c'est d'apprécier ce qu'on a  :love:  :love:  :love:



entierement d'accord cher Fabien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> et puis forcé ce genre de serrure, c'est pas joli joli



Tiens, une nouvelle handicapée orthographique...

(J'ai bien failli écrire "mackie, sors de ce corps !", mais si mackie était dans un corps quelconque, ça se saurait.)  :love:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> restons dans la legalité, et puis forcé ce genre de serrure, c'est pas joli joli


 
ou alors pour rester dans la legalité trouver le double de la clef


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Premiére enorme rigolade de la journée : sur l'Itunes Music Store dans la rubrique *alternatif*, on trouve...
> ... Pascal Obispo.
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, ça veut dire que tu as droit à une alternative : ou tu l'achètes, ou tu l'achètes pas


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2005)

Là, je constate avec plaisir, le retour du bien aimé DocEvil.


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> restons dans la legalité, et puis forcé ce genre de serrure, c'est pas joli joli



toujours en douceur  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une nouvelle handicapée orthographique...
> 
> (J'ai bien failli écrire "mackie, sors de ce corps !", mais si mackie était dans un corps quelconque, ça se saurait.)  :love:



Désolée pour l'orthographe mais le sens est compris et c'est bien là le principal


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une nouvelle handicapée orthographique...
> 
> (J'ai bien failli écrire "mackie, sors de ce corps !", mais si mackie était dans un corps quelconque, ça se saurait.)  :love:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Désolée pour l'orthographe mais le sens est compris et c'est bien là le principal


Je n'en serais pas si sûr...


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une nouvelle handicapée orthographique...
> 
> (J'ai bien failli écrire "mackie, sors de ce corps !", mais si mackie était dans un corps quelconque, ça se saurait.)  :love:


 
un peu d'indulgence nous sommes lundi matin, le week end fut peut etre difficile...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> un peu d'indulgence nous sommes lundi matin, le week end fut peut etre difficile...



Et après ? J'te raconte ma vie moi peut-être ?


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en serais pas si sûr...


 
En tout cas moi j'ai compris


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et après ? J'te raconte ma vie moi peut-être ?


 
eh bien pourquoi pas tiens ???


----------



## madlen (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil est de mauvaizzZzze...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

*bon app !!!!!!*


là c'est vite fait : pates !!!


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon app !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> là c'est vite fait : pates !!!


 

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Moi c'est pizza !!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Désolée pour l'orthographe mais le sens est compris et c'est bien là le principal


 
T'en foutrais moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon app !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> là c'est vite fait : pates !!!


 
Gna gna gna !!


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'en foutrais moi...



Tu as gagné SonnyBoy, tu es le plus fort, et tu vas etre heureux de savoir que je te repondrai plus   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une nouvelle handicapée orthographique...
> 
> (J'ai bien failli écrire "mackie, sors de ce corps !", mais si mackie était dans un corps quelconque, ça se saurait.)  :love:



note : bannir docevil


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Mais pourquoi tant de haine


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant la vie : quand tu es célibataire personne ne te fait de proposition, et quand tu es en couple les sollicitations sont nombreuses.
> 
> 
> Un psy pour expliquer ?



c'est simple. Quand tu es en couple, tu n'as pas un air de rapace affamé, et ça rassure la donzelle.
Trois solutions donc:
1- Tu te mets en couple avec une nana dont tu n'as rien à foutre mais qui fera descencre ton taux de téstostérone suffisamment bas pour avoir l'air cool et attirer ainsi celles qui t'intéressent
2- tu joues le mec cool et tu tentes de cacher le fond de tes yeux qui vire au jaune pour cause de surcharge séminale
3- tu es en couple et tu es amoureux, donc tu t'en fous des autres nana (ce qui est mon cas) :love:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple. Quand tu es en couple, tu n'as pas un air de rapace affamé, et ça rassure la donzelle.
> Trois solutions donc:
> 1- Tu te mets en couple avec une nana dont tu n'as rien à foutre mais qui fera descencre ton taux de téstostérone suffisamment bas pour avoir l'air cool et attirer ainsi celles qui t'intéressent
> 2- tu joues le mec cool et tu tentes de cacher le fond de tes yeux qui vire au jaune pour cause de surcharge séminale
> 3- tu es en couple et tu es amoureux, donc tu t'en fous des autres nana (ce qui est mon cas) :love:


 

Ca sent le vécu tout ca... 
En tout cas j'aurai pas dis mieux, bonne analyse : 20/20


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 3- tu es en couple et tu es amoureux, donc tu t'en fous des autres nana (ce qui est mon cas) :love:



C'est cooollll que tu ai trouvé quelqu'un, heureuse pour toi!!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

Elles sont presque toutes au courant   
Même bien camouflé :style:, il y a toujours un rapace affamé la dessous :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna !!



sont bonnes les gna gna gna ?

encore un produit d'usine


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> le sens est compris et c'est bien là le principal


Non le principal est de ne pas obliger les lecteurs à déchiffrer. Sinon on se contenterait tous d'écrire en langage "SMS", un langage que je n'emploie pourtant pas moi-même dans mes SMS...  _(Ceci est une remarque d'intérêt général, ne le prend pas personnellement)._

Par contre ces derniers jours j'ai lu du HG Welles et j'ai constaté au moins 3 erreurs de traduction manifestes. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre qu'un traducteur _dont c'est le métier_ (a priori) fasse des fautes sur les "faux amis" les plus connus, et ponde des phrases qui en français heurtent le bon sens...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

nous voila dans un bar litteraire        :love: 








ps: pardonnez moi, pardonnez moi , pardonnez moi  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est cooollll que tu ai trouvé quelqu'un, heureuse pour toi!!


Toi tu réponds pas, mais moi je te cause quand même...

Je fais preuve d'une endurance à toute épreuve.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sont bonnes les gna gna gna ?
> 
> encore un produit d'usine


 
Toi, commence donc par tomber le futal !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu réponds pas, mais moi je te cause quand même...
> 
> Je fais preuve d'une endurance à toute épreuve.







usinage, quand tu me tiens !!!!


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sont bonnes les gna gna gna ?
> 
> encore un produit d'usine


 
Beurk !!! ah moi rien que le nom j'aurais peur d'en acheter


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi, commence donc par tomber le futal !!




c'est fait mais.....


peut pas m'incliner, dos bloqué !!!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi, commence donc par tomber le futal !!





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je fais preuve d'une endurance à toute épreuve.



Bon ben alors à demain


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait mais.....
> 
> 
> peut pas m'incliner, dos bloqué !!!


 

La vieillesse est un naufrage.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La vieillesse est un naufrage.


Tiens attrape la bouée !


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> usinage, quand tu me tiens !!!!



Oui il doit travailler cher Renault ou Alsthom :hein:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben alors à demain


 
Moi je penserai plutot à 2 mains mais bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui il doit travailler cher Renault ou Alsthom :hein:


 
Tu ne me parles pas.

Mais tu parles de moi...

En manque de sujet ?

Ecoute kiki, tu auras droit à ta boule rouge dés que je pourrais, je me sens enclin à l'acharnement thérapeutique....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait mais.....
> 
> 
> peut pas m'incliner, dos bloqué !!!


allez hop, sur la table


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui il doit travailler cher Renault ou Alsthom :hein:



usinage a la chaîne :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me parles pas.
> 
> Mais tu parles de moi...
> 
> ...



Nota Bene: verifie les tiennes


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Là je viens de finir mes endives au jambon (ou chicon au jambon selon où l'on se situe dans la francophonie)


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allez hop, sur la table


 
Ah sacré supermoquette... toujours la solution au problème... 
supermoquette c'est notre julien courbet à nous !


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de finir mes endives au jambon (ou chicon au jambon selon où l'on se situe dans la francophonie)




Alors bonne digestion...Comment vas tu mon frère d'humanité? Les Lumières du Week End t'ont elles été favorables??


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait mais.....
> 
> 
> peut pas m'incliner, dos bloqué !!!


 

Un petit massage peut etre ?


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonne digestion...Comment vas tu mon frère d'humanité? Les Lumières du Week End t'ont elles été favorables??



Les lumières du jour peut-être pas, celle de la nuit (doux visage de mon Mac éclairant mes nocturnes vagabondages) oui !

Du coup ce matin pas entendu le révei... lévé à 8h28... Pour déposer mes filles à l'école à 8h30 j'ai été un peu juste


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors bonne digestion...Comment vas tu mon frère d'humanité? Les Lumières du Week End t'ont elles été favorables??


 
Te foutrait tout ça dans des foyers éducatifs fermés, moi...


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Les lumières du jour peut-être pas, celle de la nuit (doux visage de mon Mac éclairant mes nocturnes vagabondages) oui !
> 
> Du coup ce matin pas entendu le révei... lévé à 8h28... Pour déposer mes filles à l'école à 8h30 j'ai été un peu juste


 

Ohhh j'espere que l'ecole n'est pas loin de chez toi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Un petit massage peut etre ?





aux bonnes choses on dit jamais  non


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Les lumières du jour peut-être pas, celle de la nuit (doux visage de mon Mac éclairant mes nocturnes vagabondages) oui !
> 
> Du coup ce matin pas entendu le révei... lévé à 8h28... Pour déposer mes filles à l'école à 8h30 j'ai été un peu juste



Oui j'ai vu que tu étais connecté tard...Que t'ont apporté Les Lumières cathodiques? Méditation, ou simple cataplasme de l insomnie?


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux bonnes choses on dit jamais  non



Ca me fait penser que je dois aller chez la kiné dans 1h...  Mais moi j'aime pas les massages!!! :affraid:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux bonnes choses on dit jamais non


 
Je me doute... 
Quand ça fait du bien ce serait dommage de refuser


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux bonnes choses on dit jamais  non



ça me donne des idées :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

Coffee time...   tout le monde :love:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que je dois aller chez la kiné dans 1h...  Mais moi j'aime pas les massages!!! :affraid:


 
rhooo les petites natures....
Il te masse avec un rouleau à patisserie ou quoi ???


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai vu que tu étais connecté tard...Que t'ont apporté Les Lumières cathodiques? Méditation, ou simple cataplasme de l insomnie?



Méditation est un bien grand mot. Esprit divaguant est plus judicieux à l'heure que tu cites


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que je dois aller chez la kiné dans 1h...  Mais moi j'aime pas les massages!!! :affraid:




j'avais bien raison     
quelle femme etrange tu es   

d'abord tu es une fée .........noire   
et puis tu aimes pas les massages     


tu es sure de pas t'appeler ET ?       :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi j'aime pas les massages!!! :affraid:



résumons :

-tu n'aime pas faire la bise
-tu n'aime pas les massages


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Coffee time...  tout le monde :love:


 
yep bonne idée !! 
allez café pour tous le monde c'est ma tournée !!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> résumons :
> 
> -tu n'aime pas faire la bise
> -tu n'aime pas les massages



En fait j'aime pas qu'on me touche, donc ça inclus, que j'aime pas faire la bise, ni les massages   





			
				Robertav alias Mulder a dit:
			
		

> tu es sure de pas t'appeler ET ?




Chhhhttt faut pas le dire


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Méditation est un bien grand mot. Esprit divaguant est plus judicieux à l'heure que tu cites



Je vois les "blue hours" où tout est dans le champs du possible....en tout cas en relisant tes posts, ca me rassure sur la gente masculine, et sur le genre humain en général


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

voila helene :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'avais bien raison
> quelle femme etrange tu es
> 
> d'abord tu es une fée .........noire
> ...




Robertav a raison, je me damnerai pour un massage.....Tu es d'autant plus étrange, mais qui ne l'est pas?


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila helene :love:



 Merci Robertav... :love:

Mince il neige c'est dingue...    d'énormes flocons tout blanc... :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'aime pas qu'on me touche, donc ça inclus, que j'aime pas faire la bise, ni les massages




tu dois être très dur avec les garçons    :hein:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu dois être très dur avec les garçons    :hein:



C'est juste quand je connais pas que j'aime pas ça... Et ma kiné je la connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu dois être très dur avec les garçons    :hein:




forcement........la plupart il ne connaissent pas le rasoir !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement........la plupart il ne connaissent pas le rasoir !!!



et pourtant, c'est très agréable d'utiliser un rasoir 3 lames :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> forcement........la plupart il ne connaissent pas le rasoir !!!




Ouiii les mecs qui ne se rasent pas, BRRRRRRRRR quelle angoisse


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que je dois aller chez la kiné dans 1h...  Mais moi j'aime pas les massages!!! :affraid:


Ben kestu vas faire de ton cadeau de Noel alors ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste quand je connais pas que j'aime pas ça...



a mon avis tu va faire beaucoup de connaissance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et pourtant, c'est très agréable d'utiliser un rasoir 3 lames :love:



bon , on va voir si vous connaissez
je vais chercher la boite et je reviens......


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ouiii les mecs qui ne se rasent pas, BRRRRRRRRR quelle angoisse


 
Et les filles alors... j't'en parle même pas !!


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben kestu vas faire de ton cadeau de Noel alors ? :mouais:



[doute sur le cadeau de noel    ]


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon , on va voir si vous connaissez
> je vais chercher la boite et je reviens......




la boite de ?  :mouais:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et les filles alors... j't'en parle même pas !!


 
oui mais ca elles semblent l'oublier un peu souvent...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila helene :love:


 Miams, exactement ce qu'il me faut :rateau:
je peux en avoir un aussi siouple ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> [doute sur le cadeau de noel    ]


Et la fonction recherche ?


----------



## FANREM (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait j'aime pas qu'on me touche, donc ça inclus, que j'aime pas faire la bise, ni les massages



Tout le contraire de moi, j'aime bien qu'on me touche, les bises et les massages   

Autrement en ce moment, je vois le concert de Green Day pour la 20 ème fois, G E N I A L  :love:
Y a pas un mec qui doit pouvoir entendre le son de sa TV a moins de 100 m

Et je me prepare a aller faire les boutiques pour trouver un pantalon de ski


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miams, exactement ce qu'il me faut :rateau:
> je peux en avoir un aussi siouple ? :love:



il ne sera pas froid le temps qu'il t'arrive ?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ca elles semblent l'oublier un peu souvent...



Universe Player je te trouve un peu gonflé, on arrete pas de faire la chasse aux poils....


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Vala vala Modern thing !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la boite de ?  :mouais:



de ceci........http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...Type=CONSUMER&productId=HQ8850_19_FR_CONSUMER


je l'ai tellement bien caché que je me rappelais plus où
je l'avais mis   .....c'est pour l'annif de l'homme


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de ceci........http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...Type=CONSUMER&productId=HQ8850_19_FR_CONSUMER
> 
> 
> je l'ai tellement bien caché que je me rappelais plus où
> je l'avais mis   .....c'est pour l'annif de l'homme



jamais testé


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de ceci........http://www.consumer.philips.com/con...Type=CONSUMER&productId=HQ8850_19_FR_CONSUMER
> 
> 
> je l'ai tellement bien caché que je me rappelais plus où
> je l'avais mis   .....c'est pour l'annif de l'homme



J'en connais un à qui je devrais lui offrir cette ustensile obligatoire, bon choix Robertav


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben kestu vas faire de ton cadeau de Noel alors ? :mouais:



Si je connais ça va je te dis!!!


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Universe Player je te trouve un peu gonflé, on arrete pas de faire la chasse aux poils....


 

 je disais ca en généralisant, si toi tu fais "la chasse aux poils" eh bien je t'en remercie pour les autres


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Miams, exactement ce qu'il me faut :rateau:
> je peux en avoir un aussi siouple ? :love:





voila


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila


 Mici a toah et a Universe Player :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> de ceci........http://www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/catalog/product.jsp?language=fr&country=FR&catalogType=CONSUMER&productId=HQ8850_19_FR_CONSUMER
> 
> 
> je l'ai tellement bien caché que je me rappelais plus où
> je l'avais mis  .....c'est pour l'annif de l'homme


 
Il a l'air pas mal ce rasoir mais je trouve que y a pas mieux qu'un rasoir manuel


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mici a toah et a Universe Player :love: :love: :love:


 

A ton service    :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





voila notre venerable (  ) sage (  )



         :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




Bonjour à toi


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 
Bonjour bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

a l'attention des modos:

pourquoi j'ai pas mon petit disque bleu et rouge a coté de mon pseudo?   

pourtant......


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a l'attention des modos:
> 
> pourquoi j'ai pas mon petit disque bleu et rouge a coté de mon pseudo?
> 
> pourtant......



plaint toi a tata zaza


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plaint toi a tata zaza




mais qui est cette tata ?   


si tu ne fais rien, je dirais tout a fifille


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/sendmessage.php


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui est cette tata ?



c'est benjamin 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne fais rien, je dirais tout a fifille



tu dira quoi a fifille  ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait du bien de s'y remettre et que ça marche, *vous pouvez pas savoir*.


Si si.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> robertav: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/sendmessage.php



oki spyro , message emflammé envoyé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

la menant je viens de telecharger un  logiciel pour la meteo   

et sa me dit : 36° chez moi     
pourtant il y a encore des traces de la neige de cette nuit 



inutile de preciser qu'il est parti a la poubelle ?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki spyro , message emflammé envoyé



il va plus encore quoi savoir dire


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la menant je viens de telecharger un  logiciel pour la meteo
> 
> et sa me dit : 36° chez moi
> pourtant il y a encore des traces de la neige de cette nuit
> ...


Farenheit


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Farenheit


        

D'façon sinon c'est la meteo qu'il faut mettre à la poubelle, pas le logiciel


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, je vois que quelqu'un utilise ce pseudo :Tigrouj

Je suppose que le 'J' c'est pour junior... 

J'aurais fait un gosse sans le savoir ?


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la menant je viens de telecharger un  logiciel pour la meteo
> 
> et sa me dit : 36° chez moi
> pourtant il y a encore des traces de la neige de cette nuit
> ...


 
c'est beaucoup plus radical que d'ouvrir les preferences !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> aux bonnes choses on dit jamais  non


Il est temps que je ressorte de mon placard moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Il neige à Cannes..


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il neige à Cannes..


Le Bolivian Cruise vient d'amarrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il neige à Cannes..


Tu ne devrais pas manger la neige jaune


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps que je ressorte de mon placard moi...





tu as tout  preparé ?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as tout  preparé ?


J'suis tout propre, bien rasé de près, j'ai mis du parfum... Je me suis lavé les mains, les dents...

C'est bon?


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde, je suis passe voir un de mes voisins pour me rendre compte qu'il vient plus ou moins de se reveiller... Bordel détudiant


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le Bolivian Cruise vient d'amarrer ?


 
Non mais c'est vrai merde !!!

On le paye nous le soleil !!

Laissons ce genre de préoccupations aux culs terreux qui nous lisent par milliers.

Que ceux qui croient que le bohneur est dans le pres soient enfouis sous la neige, mais qu'on nous foute la paix à nous les gens de goût.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il neige à Cannes..


Il neige à Lille. (Ah non tiens ça vient de s'arrêter).

_Et à Paris ? _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne devrais pas manger la neige jaune


c'est bien ce que je disais : sonny tu ne devrais pas manger la neige jaune, ça t'énerve la neige jaune...hein...bon...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il neige à Lille. (Ah non tiens ça vient de s'arrêter).
> 
> _Et à Paris ? _


 A Paris, j'sais pas, mais à Lausanne oui!
Et à Toulouse?


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Il  a neigé ici aussi, donc je presume que ca a du passer par paris itou


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Il  a neigé ici aussi, donc je presume que ca a du passer par paris itou


 La neige c'est comme le facteur? Ca fait une tournée définie à l'avance? Ca fait grève la neige?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Il  a neigé ici aussi, donc je presume que ca a du passer par paris itou



juste 3 flocons en banlieue


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

..._Oui?:rose::love:_


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> ..._Oui?:rose::love:_


Oui qui?    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'suis tout propre, bien rasé de près, j'ai mis du parfum... Je me suis lavé les mains, les dents...
> 
> C'est bon?



T'as pas oublié de laver l'essentiel?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'suis tout propre, bien rasé de près, j'ai mis du parfum... Je me suis lavé les mains, les dents...
> 
> C'est bon?





parfait    :love: 

je vais mettre ma tenue


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

T'as des p'tits seins comme nexka?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas oublié de laver l'essentiel?





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait   :love:
> 
> je vais mettre ma tenue


Il semblerait que non!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits seins comme nexka?





je laisse le soins a nexka de te repondre


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je laisse le soins a nexka de te repondre


:affraid: Elle a déjà répondu!
Mais avoue que pour rentrer dans cette armure...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits seins comme nexka?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Elle a déjà répondu!
> Mais avoue que pour rentrer dans cette armure...






bon bon un indice:

avec mes mesurations tu peux jouer au loto !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> T'as des p'tits seins comme nexka?



Ca y est ca recommence sur les seins???Pourquoi tu en veux?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon un indice:
> 
> avec mes mesurations tu peux jouer au loto !!!!


Mais il n'y a que 49 numéros au loto!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ca recommence sur les seins???Pourquoi tu en veux?





tu preferes les poils  ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'y a que 49 numéros au loto!!








pfffffff loto italien, comme moi quoi !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ca recommence sur les seins???Pourquoi tu en veux?



Bonjour Christelle,

Message à caractère informatif offert par le meilleur d'entre nous :  

L'homme peut avoir le cancer ... du sein


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu preferes les poils  ?



Non quelle horreur LOLOL :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff loto italien, comme moi quoi !!!


 Ah? Tu es italienne?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Christelle,
> 
> Message à caractère informatif offert par le meilleur d'entre nous :
> 
> L'homme peut avoir le cancer ... du sein



La femme aussi...j'en sais quelque chose.....


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Tu es italienne?



tu en a mis du temps a comprendre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> La femme aussi...j'en sais quelque chose.....



donc Goulven a des seins


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Aah le loto


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> donc Goulven a des seins




Jamais rien dis de pareil...je disais que les femmes pouvaient avoir le cancer et que j'en savais quelquechose, désolée si je n'étais pas claire :sleep:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Jamais rien dis de pareil...je disais que les femmes pouvaient avoir le cancer et que j'en savais quelquechose, désolée si je n'étais pas claire :sleep:



si l'homme a le cancer du sein
l'homme a des seins
donc Goulven a des seins


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Non rien.


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si l'homme a le cancer du sein
> l'homme a des seins
> donc Goulven a des seins



plus exactement les hommes ont une poitrine avec des tétons


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si l'homme a le cancer du sein
> l'homme a des seins
> donc Goulven a des seins




Ok déduction logique


Ca manque de fermeté ta photo Saint Maclou


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ok déduction logique
> 
> 
> Ca manque de fermeté ta photo Saint Maclou



elles devraient faire plus de sport


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> donc Goulven a des seins


  Vous arrêtez avec mes seins? Sinon Soony va rapliquer et je vais passer un sale quart d'heure...   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

mais nan c'est le gag qui est pas net


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec mes seins? Sinon Soony va rapliquer et je vais passer un sale quart d'heure...   :love:



il risque pas !  c'est tout enneiger chez toi


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec mes seins? Sinon Soony va rapliquer et je vais passer un sale quart d'heure...   :love:




Ne t inquietes pas SonnyBoy est si facile à mettre en échec...Tu n'as rien à crainde de ses tentatives pathétiques


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il risque pas !  c'est tout enneiger chez toi


 Aaaaaah quel bonheur de rempart immaculé!  Un firewall anti "tombe le futal" tout de blanc...


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec mes seins ?



on parle des seins de qui alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

bordel de bordel     

il a suffit de 5 minutes de chute de neige
pour ficher en l'air mon broshing
et une douleur atroce a l'oreille !!!


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous arrêtez avec mes seins? Sinon Soony va rapliquer et je vais passer un sale quart d'heure...   :love:



Bah attends!! Qui c'est qui a commencé a parler de seins ici!!


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bordel de bordel
> 
> il a suffit de 5 minutes de chute de neige
> pour ficher en l'air mon broshing
> et une douleur atroce a l'oreille !!!


A l'oreille? Aurai-je mordillé trop fort?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah attends!! Qui c'est qui a commencé a parler de seins ici!!



Bien joué Nexka...J'allais le dire, c'est quoi ces mecs qui nous réduisent à ca.....


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah attends!! Qui c'est qui a commencé a parler de seins ici!!


_C'est pas moi c'est pas moi.

Lalalalalalalala
Lalala
Lalala

_


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué Nexka...J'allais le dire, c'est quoi ces mecs qui nous réduisent à ca.....




nnnnnnaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah attends!! Qui c'est qui a commencé a parler de seins ici!!


C'est toi je crois...  il y a quelques pages...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> A l'oreille? Aurai-je mordillé trop fort?




voila le vrai coupable !!!!    

un moustik qui , a defaut d'autre endroit  (il a en a marre du placard )
c'est lové dans mon oreille a cause du froid glacial !!!   


et en plus cet animal a osé morder l'oreille  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 




me voila reduite a 1 verre d'aspro et un verre de choco


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Là je lis les titres de la newsletter de Wanadoo :
« Nouveau PC : les gestes qui sauvent ! 
Vous venez d'acquérir un nouvel ordinateur ? Pour que cet investissement reste toujours productif, pensez à vous équiper :
- d'un anti-virus Firewall pour protéger votre PC contre les nuisances ;
- d'un anti-spyware pour vous prémunir contre les intrusions d'espions ;
- d'un anti-spam pour veiller sur votre messagerie.
Enfin, n'oubliez pas de mettre régulièrement à jour votre système d'exploitation et d'adopter de bons réflexes... »

Moi j'ai de meilleurs  conseils :
- Ne pas se connecter à internet ;
- ne pas acheter de logiciels Microsoft ;
- et surtout ne pas acheter de... PC


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je lis les titres de la newsletter de Wanadoo :
> « Nouveau PC : les gestes qui sauvent !
> Vous venez d'acquérir un nouvel ordinateur ? Pour que cet investissement reste toujours productif, pensez à vous équiper :
> - d'un anti-virus Firewall pour protéger votre PC contre les nuisances ;
> ...


quand tu cliques sur le lien tu tombes sur la page d'accueil Apple, qui fait la promo de l'Ipod shuffle et qui dit "laissez une chance au hasard".... 

Le hasard, c'est mieux qu'un anti-spyware ?


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il neige à Lille. (Ah non tiens ça vient de s'arrêter).
> 
> _Et à Paris ? _



pas vu le moindre flocon !


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

moi j'en ai vu 2 comme dans cette nouvelle de Brautigan :

-------
Tokyo - Montana express de Richard Brautigan


Éditions Christian Bourgois, traduction Robert Pépin.


La plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée
Il y a une heure de ça, dans le jardin de derrière chez moi, s?est produite la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée. Elle a dû faire dans les deux flocons. Moi, j?ai attendu qu?il en tombe d?autres mais ça n?a pas été plus loin. Deux flocons : voilà tout ce qu?a été ma tempête.
Ils sont tombés du ciel avec tout le poignant dérisoire d?un film de Laurel et Hardy : même qu?à y songer, ils leur ressemblaient bien. Que tout s?est passé comme si nos deux compères s?étaient transformés en flocons de neige pour jouer à la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée dans l?histoire du monde.
Avec leur tarte à la crème sur la gueule, mes deux flocons ont paru mettre un temps fou à tomber du ciel. Ils ont fait des efforts désespérément comiques pour tenter de garder leur dignité dans un monde qui voulait la leur enlever parce que lui, ce monde, il avait l?habitude de tempête beaucoup plus vastes ? genre soixante centimètres par terre et plus -, et que deux flocons, y a de quoi froncer le sourcil.
Et puis ils ont fait un joli atterrissage : sur des restes de tempête précédentes ? cet hiver, nous en avons déjà eu une douzaine. Et après ça, il y a eu un moment d?attente ? dont j?ai profité pour lever les yeux au ciel, histoire de voir si ça allait continuer. Avant d?enfin comprendre que mes deux flocons, c?était côté tempête aussi complet qu?un Laurel et Hardy.
Alors je suis sorti et j?ai essayé de les retrouver : le courage qu?ils avaient mis à rester eux-mêmes en dépit de tout, j?admirais. Et tout en les cherchant, je m?inventai des manières de les installer dans le congélateur : afin qu?ils se sentent bien ; qu?on puisse leur accorder toute l?attention, toute l?admiration, qu?on puisse leur donner les accolades qu?ils mettaient tant de grâce à mériter.
Sauf que vous, vous avez déjà essayer de retrouver deux flocons dans un paysage d?hiver que la neige recouvre depuis des mois ?
Je me suis propulsé dans la direction de leur point de chute. Et voilà : moi, j?étais là, à chercher deux flocons de neige dans un univers où il y en avait des milliards. Sans parler de la crainte de leur marcher dessus : ça n?aurait pas été une bonne idée.
J?ai mis assez peu de temps avant de comprendre tout ce que ma tentative avait de désespéré. De constater que la plus petite tempête de neige jamais recensée était perdue à jamais. Qu?il n?y avait aucun moyen de la distinguer de tout le reste.
Il me plaît néanmoins de songer qu?unique en son genre, le courage de cette tempête à deux flocons survit, Dieu sait comment, dans un monde où semblable qualité n?est pas toujours appréciée.
Je suis rentré à la maison. Derrière moi, j?ai laissé Laurel et Hardy, se perdre dans la neige.
----


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pas vu le moindre flocon !



bah ici la temperature a chuté de 5 degré depuis midi !!!!

la actuellement on est a  - 2° :mouais: ......et il neige par moment


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah attends!! Qui c'est qui a commencé a parler de seins ici!!





			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi je crois...  il y a quelques pages...


Voilà, j'ai retrouvé :



			
				nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des petits seins....  :rose:



C'est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3000804&postcount=1596


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

A lyon :
Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas...Il neige... Il neige pas... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ne t inquietes pas SonnyBoy est si facile à mettre en échec...Tu n'as rien à crainde de ses tentatives pathétiques



Tu continues à chercher ???

Aprés tu vas encore pleurer, et me traiter de manière trés poétique de "fou de haine" par MP...

Je t'ai dit poulette, je suis là pour abraser, j'abrase.

Contente ça va, pas contente à la file avec les autres.


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai retrouvé :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3000804&postcount=1596




Oui enfin, il doit y avoir un début à cette conversation, j'ai pas sortie ça comme ça toute seule


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin, il doit y avoir un début à cette conversation, j'ai pas sortie ça comme ça toute seule


 Tu veux que je relise les 80 pages précédentes pour te répondre?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

bon, là je vais bouler......  ......vert

meme si ça  me  demange de bouler rouge


----------



## KARL40 (24 Janvier 2005)

Je vérifie que la neige tombe bien sur les alpes .... Dans une semaine j'y suis !


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je relise les 80 pages précédentes pour te répondre?



En fait si je me souviens bien c'est TheBig et Roberto qui ont lancé la conversation... Je veux dennoncer personne...   Mais je sais pas pourquoi, ça ne m'etonne pas


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

je fais ça :

_Test de personnalité...Vraiment étonnant et 100% V RAI!!!_ pffff  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais ça :
> 
> _Test de personnalité...Vraiment étonnant et 100% V RAI!!!_ pffff  :rateau:




et si tu nous donnais un liens? 
et pendant que tu y es , poste ton resultat       :love:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

la maintenant je vais rentrer chez moi apres une dure journée de boulot !  

Et je reviens tout a l heure mais de chez moi !!!!!


----------



## Malkovitch (24 Janvier 2005)

Je maudit les pc de la fac, qui plantent encore plus sous linux que sur windaub.


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

la c'est une mobylette


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je maudit les pc de la fac, qui plantent encore plus sous linux que sur windaub.


Fallait pas installer une _[insérez ici le nom d'une distribution qui ne vous revient pas]_ !!!


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si tu nous donnais un liens?
> et pendant que tu y es , poste ton resultat       :love:



c'est partie par mail


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie par mail


 Mais à qui l'as tu envoyé?  Je n'ai rien reçu...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon, et bien j'arrête de taffer...........maintenant!  :love:

et........

Je vais faire du sport,  J'suis content tiens.


 
:love:
 La vie est belle...


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie par mail



Moi aussi, moi aussi!!!! 


Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi!!!!
> 
> 
> Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!! :love: :love:


 Le premier qui le reçois fait un résumé aux autres!

J'en connais une dans le 75015 qui aimerait bien en savoir plus sur son Mackie...


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi!!!!
> 
> 
> Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!! :love: :love:



Pour la deuxieme fois de la journée je suis d'accord avec Nexka

Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est partie par mail




moi pomme , et toi ?


fraise ?        :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais à qui l'as tu envoyé?  Je n'ai rien reçu...



c'est pour robertav


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui le reçois fait un résumé aux autres!
> 
> J'en connais une dans le 75015 qui aimerait bien en savoir plus sur son Mackie...



Qu est ce qui te fait dire ca????


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour robertav


Mais robertav et moi tu sais ...  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui le reçois fait un résumé aux autres!
> 
> J'en connais une dans le 75015 qui aimerait bien en savoir plus sur son Mackie...





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, moi aussi!!!!
> 
> 
> Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!! :love: :love:





			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la deuxieme fois de la journée je suis d'accord avec Nexka
> 
> Des ragots!! Des ragots!! Des ragots!!!




NNNNNNNNNNNaaaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

desolé mais c'est un secret entre mackie et moi


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour robertav



Mais moi aussi je le veux


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé mais c'est un secret entre mackie et moi



Tu es au courant??? Tu ne veux pas s'il te plaît m'en dire un peu plus, à l oreille


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé mais c'est un secret entre mackie et moi



j'aurai pas du en parler a nexla alors   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es au courant??? Tu ne veux pas s'il te plaît m'en dire un peu plus, à l oreille




bah , alors juste pour toi...  

il s'agit d'un test sur la sexualité vis a vis du partnaire   



une vrai bete ce petit mackie !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , alors juste pour toi...
> 
> il s'agit d'un test sur la sexualité vis a vis du partnaire
> 
> ...



Merci Roberta pour la confidence. Pour Makie J'imagines...je ne fais qu imaginer     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas du en parler a nexla alors   :rateau:





ben..........moi aussi a cristelle !!!


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas du en parler a nexla alors   :rateau:



Bah chez moi ça arrive pas


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon maintenant que t'en as parlé à Christelle, on va ptet arriver à la faire parler, elle.
Alors c'était quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah chez moi ça arrive pas





......les voies du web sont infinies


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , alors juste pour toi...
> 
> il s'agit d'un test sur la sexualité vis a vis du partnaire
> 
> ...


Un test sur la sexualité du Mackie?  
Heuh... finalement ce n'est pas la peine de me l'envoyer! :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas juste!!!  Du coup je suis pas au courant moi!!!  :hein:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant que t'en as parlé à Christelle, on va ptet arriver à la faire parler, elle.
> Alors c'était quoi ?



Autant j'ai une tendance à être bavarde, sur ce sujet je resterai muette Spyro...Tu vas devoir mangé ta casquette petit dragon


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Finalement je suis de l'avis de goulven...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas juste!!!  Du coup je suis pas au courant moi!!!  :hein:


Tu veux que je t'envoie le mien de test?  :love:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je suis de l'avis de goulven...


Toi t'es un frère! :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven à Nexka-chou a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'envoie le mien de test?  :love:


Finalement je suis pas de l'avis de goulven


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'envoie le mien de test?  :love:





ton resultat ?

suis sure , c'est peche forcement !!!


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Finalement je suis pas de l'avis de goulven


Faux-frère!


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton resultat ?
> 
> suis sure , c'est peche forcement !!!


  ben heuh...  :love: je l'ai pas le test...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Faux-frère!




faudrait se decider là !!  

vrai ou faux frere ?????


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> ben heuh...  :love: je l'ai pas le test...






pas la peine.....



j'ai vu comment tu te "comporte" quand tu es dans mon placard !!


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faudrait se decider là !!
> 
> vrai ou faux frere ?????


Ca dépend... tu veux être sa belle-soeur?  :rose:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine.....
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai vu comment tu te "comporte" quand tu es dans mon placard !!


Et? Verdict?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Auras t on enfin l fin mot de l'histoire sur le sieur Mackie???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et? Verdict?



m'enfin je l'ai deja dit :

 pêche !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Auras t on enfin l fin mot de l'histoire sur le sieur Mackie???




ta curiosité te perdras !!!!


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'enfin je l'ai deja dit :
> 
> pêche !!!!!


C'est plutôt un bon résultat non?  :rose:


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Auras t on enfin l fin mot de l'histoire sur le sieur Mackie???


C'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la rage!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt un bon résultat non?  :rose:




peut etre oui.........  

















peut etre non !!!     









mackie tu en pense quoi ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la rage!!



Avec la bave aux lèvres et tout ?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus de l'amour, c'est de la rage!!



Faudrait d'abord que je connaisse ce monsieur.... :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta curiosité te perdras !!!!




yé lé sé elle m'a tjrs perdue???Tu peux me le faire parvenir ce test?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

c'est où ce test?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait d'abord que je connaisse ce monsieur.... :rateau:





voila  !!!    


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=41


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est où ce test?




il faut le demander a mackie .....

moi ,  comme promis , j'ai detruit le test avec son resultat


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila  !!!
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=41



Trés drole Roberta....et surtout...très fin hihihihi!!


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

J'ai passé l'aprés-midi à etudier l'anatomie de la face d'un homme auquel on a enlevé le visage.

:rateau:

Ce soir, c'est repas végetarien.


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi je suis fraise  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis fraise  :love:  :love:  :love:



Nexka aurais-tu la gentillesse de me le passer ce test?


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah je croyais que Robertav te l'avais filé  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah je croyais que Robertav te l'avais filé  :hein:  :hein:



Non elle ne l'a pas envoyé....enfin bon, pas grave


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah je croyais que Robertav te l'avais filé  :hein:  :hein:






bah non, lis le message n° 2672


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Faux-frère!


C'est toi qui fais des propositions malhonnêtes aux jeunes femmes innoc... hum aux jeunes femmes.



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah je croyais que Robertav te l'avais filé  :hein:  :hein:


Personne file rien à personne ici, y a que mackie qui drague en faisant semblant de partager un secret


----------



## iTof (24 Janvier 2005)

là, je suis en dehors des tests...  je me prends la courge sur XPress sous Win XP : je n'ai jamais vu cela !!! Et c'est ça un OS qui ne plante pas !!! Du monde demain et des plaquettes à sortir, des posters, des affichettes à poser sur des machines... le rêve ! Bien fait de ne pas m'arrêter de fumer là !
> iChat sans moi ce soir pour les personnes intéressées   :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Win XP [...] Et c'est ça un OS qui ne plante pas !!!


Bah non  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah non  :mouais:  :rateau:





je confirme : bah non !!!!


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Pour ce soir :
1/ Blade : trinity
2/ Catwoman
3/ Je révise pour mes partiels de la semaine prochaine


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir :
> 1/ Blade : trinity
> 2/ Catwoman
> 3/ Je révise pour mes partiels de la semaine prochaine


Ça me fait penser aux vieille pub pour iMac.

_3ème étape: y a pas de 3e étape   _


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah chez moi ça arrive pas



voila ce que dit mon serveur de mail :

_Jan 24 19:23:56 localhost postfix/smtp[452]: 6F65F34BC4E: to=<********@ens.uvsq.fr>, relay=soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1], delay=3, status=deferred (host soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1] said: 451 4.7.1 Greylisting in action, please come back later (in reply to RCPT TO command))_


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila ce que dit mon serveur de mail :
> 
> _Jan 24 19:23:56 localhost postfix/smtp[452]: 6F65F34BC4E: to=<********@ens.uvsq.fr>, relay=soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1], delay=3, status=deferred (host soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1] said: 451 4.7.1 Greylisting in action, please come back later (in reply to RCPT TO command))_


 à tes souhaits !!!!


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila ce que dit mon serveur de mail :
> 
> _Jan 24 19:23:56 localhost postfix/smtp[452]: 6F65F34BC4E: to=<********@ens.uvsq.fr>, relay=soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1], delay=3, status=deferred (host soleil.uvsq.fr[193.51.24.1] said: 451 4.7.1 Greylisting in action, please come back later (in reply to RCPT TO command))_



Nan mais c'est bon je l'ai reçut finalement  Merci  Et j'ai dit, je suis fraise


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai un peu le blouze


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> je suis fraise



c'est pas encore la saison


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi ce soir je cherche des points disco, il m'en manque 27, c'est dommage :mouais:



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir :
> 1/ Blade : trinity
> 2/ Catwoman
> 3/ Je révise pour mes partiels de la semaine prochaine


3 bons trucs de merde


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

je vais pas tarder a commander ça


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai un peu le blouze









:hosto:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Ah merci grug, je savais que tu me comprendrais... :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai un peu le blouze



Bah qu'est ce qui t'arrives mon petit dragon d'amour???      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

SHoah.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> mon petit dragon d'amour


 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Universe player (24 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir 
excusez moi je prend un peu la conversation en cours et j'entend parler de test de je sais pas quoi mais si quelqu'un avait la bonté de m'y faire participer cette personne aura ma plus grande gratitude....


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 3 bons trucs de merde



A yé : j'ai vu Blade : trinity.
Pfou... Que dire : je suis tout ému. Mon meilleur film avait été toujours été "Peur bleue" (vous savez : le film avec les requins mutants), et bien maintenant, je crois que c'est Blade : je suis sous le charme : des dialogues, une histoire crédible, original, du charisme : génial, un trés grand film. Culte.

Et puis, j'adore la phrase de fin :
"Blade est une arme, sa vie est une guerre : et chacun sait que les guerres n'ont pas de fin"

Quelle idéologie interessante ! A méditer...

Bon, Catwoman attendra demain : j'ai eu ma dose d'émotions... Allez zou : révise mon p'ti Gabi.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



Dans ces moments, rien ne vaut d'écouter de la bonne musique ou de parler à quelqu'un que tu aimes.

Ma fée me dit qu'elle t'envoie un bisou : :love:

Quelle blague : moi, elle me crie dessus toute la journée, et toi elle t'envoie un bisou ! J'crois que je vais avoir le blues aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

là j'ai carrément le blues...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Autant j'ai une tendance à être bavarde, sur ce sujet je resterai muette Spyro...Tu vas devoir mangé ta casquette petit dragon



Toi tu vas devoir accordER les verbes.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai carrément le blues...



Bien le blues fils du desert...

Pour ce genre de situation je conseille Luther Allison, vers la fin de sa vie...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas devoir accordER les verbes.



Passé 22h, Sonnyboy croque du nioub...

Solution : un couvre-feu pour les newbies de 22h à 8h du matin ?

Je suis pas sûr que t'auras ta dose ce soir Sonny : pas assez de monde.

(il va encore se coucher tout excité...)


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Là tout de suite : ça interesse quelqu'un un Warcraft ?

J'suis chô !!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Passé 22h, Sonnyboy croque du nioub...
> 
> Solution : un couvre-feu pour les newbies de 22h à 8h du matin ?
> 
> ...



Oui, en plus aprés ils pleurnichent les nouveaux nioubizzes...

C'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite : ça interesse quelqu'un un Warcraft ?
> 
> J'suis chô !!



Je sais même pas ce que c'est.


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite : ça interesse quelqu'un un Warcraft ?
> 
> J'suis chô !!


 Cela aurait été avec plaisir... Mais je crois que j'aurais pas le temps. J'ai beau être de nuit en ce moment, je ne serais pas elfe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A yé : j'ai vu Blade : trinity.
> Pfou... Que dire : je suis tout ému. Mon meilleur film avait été toujours été "Peur bleue" (vous savez : le film avec les requins mutants), et bien maintenant, je crois que c'est Blade : je suis sous le charme : des dialogues, une histoire crédible, original, du charisme : génial, un trés grand film. Culte.
> 
> Et puis, j'adore la phrase de fin :
> ...



Clausewitz


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais même pas ce que c'est.


C'est un palliatif sexuel.
Assez peu efficace d'ailleurs.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Clausewitz



:mouais: Humm ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est un palliatif sexuel.
> Assez peu efficace d'ailleurs.



Si c'est qu'une histoire de manganeou, ça peut s'arranger facilement.

Si c'est une histoire de solitude là c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> manganeou



Qu'est-ce donc qu'un "manganeou" ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce donc qu'un "manganeou" ? :mouais:



Donc à priori tu ne minges (prononcer meïnge) pas lou manganeou (prononcer meïnganaiou)...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Donc à priori tu ne minges (prononcer meïnge) pas lou manganeou (prononcer meïnganaiou)...


Pou dou tou, non.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pou dou tou, non.



Voilà donc tu as compris.

Et ZERO GROSSIERETE !!!

C'est pas beau ça ?

Alors qu'on parle que de bite et de couilles...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà donc tu as compris.
> 
> Et ZERO GROSSIERETE !!!
> 
> ...



Ben oui, mais toujours en tout bien tout honneur...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Tient il est encore vivant le sonnyboy ?? Merde moi qui le croyais mort dans un terrible accident de tondeuse a gazon


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais toujours en tout bien tout honneur...



Biensur !!

La classe quoi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient il est encore vivant le sonnyboy ?? Merde moi qui le croyais mort dans un terrible accident de tondeuse a gazon



Non c'est réservé aux batteurs de TOTO...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

YIHAAAAAAAA
Je viens d'entrer à l'Olympe!!!  

(moonwalk de joie dans le salon)

(merci Sonny boy  )


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui j'ai recu cet email d'une amie 



			
				M... ce matin par mal a dit:
			
		

> He Scott!
> 
> Poor you when you woke up there was no naket women next to you, but was
> juts snow



Elle a du passer une nuit aussi fraiche que la mienne.... :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> YIHAAAAAAAA
> Je viens d'entrer à l'Olympe!!!
> 
> (moonwalk de joie dans le salon)
> ...


 Le moon walk c'est l'étape juste avant de tripoter les petits enfants ??


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le moon walk c'est l'étape juste avant de tripoter les petits enfants ??


Yeah Bassou est de retour  :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le moon walk c'est l'étape juste avant de tripoter les petits enfants ??



Ben comme disent nos cousins Quebecois, on peut moonwalker en se tripotant les gosses...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le moon walk c'est l'étape juste avant de tripoter les petits enfants ??



Non, moi je ne tripote que les mamans  

(et encore, plus maintenant...)


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Yeah Bassou est de retour  :love: :love:



Super...:sleep:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Super...:sleep:


Zuuuuuuut Sonny est toujours là   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi je t'aime sonnyboy :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je t'aime sonnyboy :love:



Alors tu connais l'tarif..


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Voui, vas y baisse ton pantalon et penche toi en avant


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

nan, nan et nan


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah faudrait savoir


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah faudrait savoir



Ah mais je sais kiki...

Je suis juste sympathisant.


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Temps de re-incorporer le monde reel... :love:

Bonne nuit. Longue vie Mr *Amok* ... oups pas le bon thread


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Arrête j'ai failli m'étouffer


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui, vas y baisse ton pantalon et penche toi en avant



Je vous en prie : je suis choqué, scandalisé, par de tels propos.
Mais que fait Familles de France ?

_Oui, c'est vrai au fait : que font-ils depuis qu'ils ont fait supprimer DBZ ?_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je vous en prie : je suis choqué, scandalisé, par de tels propos.
> Mais que fait Familles de France ?
> 
> _Oui, c'est vrai au fait : que font-ils depuis qu'ils ont fait supprimer DBZ ?_



Ils s'emboitent telles des petites cuillères...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

bah quoi c'est juste pour lui botter le cul, je sais qu'il aime ca


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Rhââaa !! J'ai encore griller ma soirée sur le web au lieu de bosser mes exams !!!!
J'perds du temps !

Une seule solution : banissez-moi.

Oui, un p'tit ban jusqu'au vendredi 4 fevrier : ce serait parfait.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Si ca tenait qu'a moi ca serait deja fait


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Rhââaa !! J'ai encore griller ma soirée sur le web au lieu de bosser mes exams !!!!
> J'perds du temps !
> 
> Une seule solution : banissez-moi.
> ...



dans tes rêves...    Moi ils n'ont jamais accepté...    Si tu arrives tiens moi aucourant...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah ca sera difficile vu qu'elle serait banni


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si ca tenait qu'a moi ca serait deja fait



Merci Bassou : aucune pitié, on peut compter sur toi.

Pas comme ces pseudo-modos pas même fichus de bannir leur grand-mére.
trop de sentiments... Pfff, minables.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca sera difficile vu qu'elle serait banni



J't'aime bien, mais quand même : j'suis un homme, enfin disons un enfulte ?
Bon, ok, un gamin. :rose:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

oups pardon :rose:


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

J'ai dit : "minables, ces modos" : compris ?


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Les modos du bar Macgé ? Mous, sans style, aucun charisme, faibles, incapables du moindre ban : la coercition ? Ils ne conaissent même pas ce mot... Aucun pouvoir ! J'suis sûr qu'ils peuvent même pas bannir quelqu'un : que de la gueule !
Tsss... minables.


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca sera difficile vu qu'elle serait banni


ya pas que MAcgé pour comuniquer....  

 Bassouu


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Les modos du bar Macgé ? Mous, sans style, aucun charisme, faibles, incapables du moindre ban : la coercition ? Ils ne conaissent même pas ce mot... Aucun pouvoir ! J'suis sûr qu'ils peuvent même pas bannir quelqu'un : que de la gueule !
> Tsss... minables.



Hé, y a quelqu'un ? Faut qu'j'en fasse plus ? Il faut que je floode ?
Non mieux : flooder en sms, avec des fautes.
Ouais...
Bonne idée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Rhââaa !! J'ai encore griller ma soirée sur le web au lieu de bosser mes exams !!!!
> J'perds du temps !
> 
> Une seule solution : banissez-moi.
> ...



tu veux pas une pipe et un mars, non plus?


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Fffllllooooodddd Powaa !


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Rhââaa !! J'ai encore griller ma soirée sur le web au lieu de bosser mes exams !!!!
> J'perds du temps !
> 
> Une seule solution : banissez-moi.
> ...


J'ai essayé ça.
Ça ne marche pas.
J'ai passé mon temps à lire les forums en pestant de ne pouvoir poster.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

- Floufloud ? Floufloud ?
- Oui ?

_"Floufloud" de Cacarel_


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Il était un flood dans la ville de flood qui vendait des flood.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Avant, ma vie, elle était vraiment nulle : j'étais moche, pauvre et sans copine...
Depuis que je floode, ma vie a changé ! Le flood ? Ca tue du cul !
Avec le flood, la vie elle est mieux.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Grâce au flood, mon linge est plus blanc.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est fini oui ??


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini oui ??


Ca commence.
_
Bin, mince, c'est nouveau ça : "Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes."_ ?!


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

- Bonjour, j'm'apelle Gabi et je suis un flooder.
- BONJOUR GABI !

Extrait du cercle des flooders anonymes


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Fffffflllllllloooooooooodddddddd !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Non mais c'est le modos qu'il faut embêter si tu veux être banni, pas les zusers :hein:
Et je t'ai déjà expliqué que ça marchait pas.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

J'adore Windows XP et j'ai un poster de Billou dans ma chambre.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est le modos qu'il faut embêter si tu veux être banni, pas les zusers :hein:
> Et je t'ai déjà expliqué que ça marchait pas.



Bon, ok, j'me calme : desolé, si j'vous ai ennuyé.
Bonne nuit à tous.
_De beaux rêves._


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

J'ai des potes qu'on fait ça pendant leurs révisions: remettre leur clavier et leur souris entre les mains d'un pote, pour la durée des révisions (et des partiels).


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

laisse moi deviner, ils ont perdu des amis et ca leur a couté un clavier et une souris neuve ??


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Non, ils ont _révisé leurs partiels_


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

moi j'aurais surement perdu des amis s'ils m'avaient piqué mon claiver


----------



## dool (25 Janvier 2005)

LA je m'apercoit que mon chouchou est reviendu et qu'il a l'air en forme malgrè son nez enrhumé et son mauvais goût vestimentaire (cravate c'est la class)...

:love:bassou amour

Bonjour les autres


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aurais surement perdu des amis s'ils m'avaient piqué mon claiver


Tu n'as pas d'amis.


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas d'amis.



Dur d'être un troll en France aujourd'hui.

www.sauvonslestrollsdefrance.com


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Oui c'est un véritable sacerdoce.


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

salut les gars ! Bon là je me fais un café en lisant mes emails.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'émerge...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

j'attends la baby sitter....


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'attends la baby sitter....


 Qui va babysitter qui??


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Là je suis au boulot, je bois un café et j'écoute Mistral Gagnant de Renaud qui passe à la radio...
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu vas devoir accordER les verbes.



C'est ça continue d'abraser...Ou plutôt tente de le faire, puisque ma vie à fait en sorte que plus rien n'est à décaper.
Le ton péremptoire que tu emploies (conseiller des musiciens pour quelqu'un qui ne se sent pas bien, quel manque de classe). Chacun à sa came, mon vieux, certain Brel ou Léo l'anar, ou comme ma pomme Sonny Boy Williamson II. Crois-tu détenir la science infuse du Blues....Portnawak.
J'te parle et j'écris comme je veux ok? Le fond est compris par l'Ensemble, et le fait que tu ne t'attaches qu'à la forme, montre l'incommensurable néant de ta vie?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Qui va babysitter qui??



ma fille est malade et moi je vais bosser


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis au boulot, je bois un café et j'écoute Mistral Gagnant de Renaud qui passe à la radio...
> Bonne journée à tous.



Bonne journée Gilbertus, moins pressé qu'hier je vois


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ma fille est malade et moi je vais bosser


Ah! Désolé! :rateau:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée Gilbertus, moins pressé qu'hier je vois



Aujourd'hui je me suis réveilé à l'heure : 5h30. Tout va bien !!!

Bonne journée à toi aussi. 

(intéressant ton poste d'avant  ça chie dans le guacamole de bon matin    )


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui je me suis réveilé à l'heure : 5h30. Tout va bien !!!
> 
> Bonne journée à toi aussi.
> 
> (intéressant ton poste d'avant  ça chie dans le guacamole de bon matin    )



Oui comme tu as pu le constater, j'arrete de fumer, et meme si je suis gentille, faut arreter un tout petit peu de me faire chier comme dirait l'autre


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

bon bah j'y retourne, pas eu le temps de me poser 3 minutes depuis 8h ce matin...

Esperons que ca se calme d'ici ce soir.
Allez hop au boulot


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça continue d'abraser...Ou plutôt tente de le faire, puisque ma vie à fait en sorte que plus rien n'est à décaper.
> Le ton péremptoire que tu emploies (conseiller des musiciens pour quelqu'un qui ne se sent pas bien, quel manque de classe). Chacun à sa came, mon vieux, certain Brel ou Léo l'anar, ou comme ma pomme Sonny Boy Williamson II. Crois-tu détenir la science infuse du Blues....Portnawak.
> J'te parle et j'écris comme je veux ok? Le fond est compris par l'Ensemble, et le fait que tu ne t'attaches qu'à la forme, montre l'incommensurable néant de ta vie?


 
L'ensemble aura compris oui...  

Que d'agressivité...

Je ne "détiens pas la science infuse" du blues, je SUIS le blues.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah ca sera difficile vu qu'elle serait banni


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'ensemble aura compris oui...
> 
> Que d'agressivité...
> 
> Je ne "détiens pas la science infuse" du blues, je SUIS le blues.



T'en sortir par une pirouette du style « je suis le Blues », voilà ta réponse? En discutant avec Marla Glenn, un soir elle m'a dit qu'elle ne savait pas toujours si elle faisait du Blues et  de son insatisfaction à le faire passer...Le Blues chacun le possède à sa manière, et se targuer de le représenter ou de l'incarner sous-entend que tu serais le dénominateur commun de la Race humaine. Mais ta haine quotidienne (chacun s'en ai aperçu), montre ton incommunicabilité et  l'oubli de la fratenité et de ce qu'elle veut dire. Même Little Walter pleurait parfois sur scène...


----------



## Franswa (25 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant  je suis en cours


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Trop long pas lu.

Cherche pas à debattre, y a pas débat, faut être deux au moins, et je vois personne.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

bonjour vous  :love:  :love:  :love: 


ce matin programme intense:



café , café et encor.................café !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant je proteste contre la nouvelle signature de Sm !

SM tu n'es qu'un dégonflé !


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

Coucou Robertav 

Coucou Lorna... Alors ce chocolat chaud?? Il était comment??? :love: :love: ??


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour vous :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ce matin programme intense:
> ...


 
Manquait plus qu'elle !!!

C'est presque agréable au fond....

Comme quoi..


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour vous  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ce matin programme intense:
> ...



Bonjour Roberta


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Manquait plus qu'elle !!!
> 
> C'est presque agréable au fond....
> 
> Comme quoi..




bien sur qu je suis agreable   


forcement   

tu peux pas m'abraser .......et tant mieux.....  


tu seras moins usé !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Robertav
> 
> Coucou Lorna... Alors ce chocolat chaud?? Il était comment??? :love: :love: ??



Super bon :love: :love:

 Mais bon demain j'arrête !


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien sur qu je suis agreable
> 
> 
> forcement
> ...


 
Exact...

Mais je ne suis pas encore usé (bien que ce ne soit plus ce que c'était...)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 vs sonnyboy, 18e round 






c'est quand la fin du match ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

bonjour petite fée noir et cricri d'amour      

ce matin café injetté  direct dans le veines 

mais meme comme cela .....

et malgré le - 4°



je ne me reveille pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> christelle75015 vs sonnyboy, 18e round
> 
> 
> c'est quand la fin du match ?  :mouais:







quans sonny auras trouvé un'autre a abraser !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> christelle75015 vs sonnyboy, 18e round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Y a pas de match.

Comme à chaque fois.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quans sonny auras trouvé un'autre a abraser !!!


 
Toi tu t'améliores...

Mon contact te fait le plus grand bien je vois...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> christelle75015 vs sonnyboy, 18e round
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tant que cet amputé de la tendresse n'aura pas retrouvé un semblant d'humanité.... je suis suffisement perverse pour lui défragmenter son disque dur et quitter à la sauvage.....la table des matières aura explosée entre temps


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que cet amputé de la tendresse n'aura pas retrouvé un semblant d'humanité.... je suis suffisement perverse pour lui défragmenter son disque dur et quitter à la sauvage.....la table des matières aura explosée entre temps


putain c'est bon quand tu parles. Un sonnyboy avec des seins. ça promet


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que cet amputé de la tendresse n'aura pas retrouvé un semblant d'humanité.... je suis suffisement perverse pour lui défragmenter son disque dur et quitter à la sauvage.....la table des matières aura explosée entre temps


 
20 000 lieues sous les merdes...:affraid:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Un sonnyboy avec des seins.


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> putain c'est bon quand tu parles. Un sonnyboy avec des seins. ça promet



Merci Tigrou heureuse de te voir ici bas


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> putain c'est bon quand tu parles. Un sonnyboy avec des seins. ça promet



UNE SonnyBoy, et ben ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que cet amputé de la tendresse n'aura pas retrouvé un semblant d'humanité.... je suis suffisement perverse pour lui défragmenter son disque dur et quitter à la sauvage.....la table des matières aura explosée entre temps



ouaaaah !
les 30 ans de "l'année de la femme ", c'est cette année. Eh oui, c'était en 1975.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu t'améliores...
> 
> Mon contact te fait le plus grand bien je vois...




vaniteux !!!!!     



nan ; ce sont les contacts avec les males dans mon placard !!!!


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 20 000 lieues sous les merdes...:affraid:



On a trouvé le nouveau champion du monde des calembours !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> UNE SonnyBoy, et ben ...


tiens pas de réaction : il doit être en train de sodomiser un ibook dans un coin


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> UNE SonnyBoy, et ben ...




Tiens bonjour le Mackie....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bonjour le Mackie....


il est corse Macinside ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il est corse Macinside ?



jeu de maux  :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

Un nouveau compétiteur pour le titre de roi du calembour ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tiens pas de réaction : il doit être en train de sodomiser un ibook dans un coin


 
J'en avais bien une à proposer mais je me suis auto censuré (comme webo...) c'était pointu, affuté, mais à moitié élégant...

Je renonce donc, pour l'instant en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau compétiteur pour le titre de roi du calembour ...


je ne serai jamais à la hauteur de sonny : je suis un nioub' .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais bien une à proposer mais je me suis auto censuré (comme webo...) c'était pointu, affuté, mais à moitié élégant...


c'est un jeu ? je dois trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est un jeu ? je dois trouver ?





file dans mon placard et attends sagement ton tour !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

mouahahahahhaha, non rien, encore des histoires de blonde par mail


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai pas envie de bosser  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mouahahahahhaha, non rien, encore des histoires de blonde par mail




pour le moment, le seul blond dans la salle c'est toi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> file dans mon placard et attends sagement ton ton !!!


tu viens avec moi ?   j'espère que sonny ne nous trouvera pas (il me fiche la trouille ce mec)


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment, le seul blond dans la salle c'est toi !!!!



Il n'est pas vraiment blond??????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas vraiment blond??????




sauf decoloration en rouquin malicieux survenue nuit   

( ouiiiiiii mackie , on sait , ta copine est coiff )

le grand (ou petit   ) mackie c'est un BLOND !!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu viens avec moi ?   j'espère que sonny ne nous trouvera pas (il me fiche la trouille ce mec)



Faut pas Tigrou, c'est comme le borgne de saint cloud, il faut rugir plus fort que lui....Ca tu dois savoir faire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas Tigrou, c'est comme le borgne de saint cloud, il faut rugir plus fort que lui....Ca tu dois savoir faire


ouais bof : j'suis plutôt un tigre de salon moi


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas Tigrou, c'est comme le borgne de saint cloud, il faut rugir plus fort que lui....Ca tu dois savoir faire


Toi tombe le futal !!


Va falloir décalaminer tout ça...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sauf decoloration en rouquin malicieux survenue nuit
> 
> ( ouiiiiiii mackie , on sait , ta copine est coiff )
> 
> le grand (ou petit   ) mackie c'est un BLOND !!!!



Là maintenant je me demande si Macinside est rasé


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais bof : j'suis plutôt un tigre de salon moi


 
Ouais cool, devant le cheminée, la bouche ouverte ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment, le seul blond dans la salle c'est toi !!!!



même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tombe le futal !!



Ca m'étonnerait....je n acceptes que les virtuoses, toi tu me sembles débutant avec ton petit instrument :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais cool, devant le cheminée, la bouche ouverte ?


J'avais bien un truc à répondre : c'était pointu, affuté, mais à moitié élégant...


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande si Macinside est rasé



la, pas depuis dimanche soir


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la, pas depuis dimanche soir



Dommage pour toi...Je t'aurai fais un bisous LOL


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'étonnerait....je n acceptes que les virtuoses, toi tu me sembles débutant avec ton petit instrument :sleep:


 
Inutile de poursuivre dans cette direction, je n'ai pas la fierté placée exactement au même endroit que les autres mâles...

Trouve autre chose...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Inutile de poursuivre dans cette direction, je n'ai pas la fierté placée excatement au même endroit que les autres mâles...
> 
> Trouve autre chose...



C'est bien ce que je disais, tu as un gros problème d'embouchures...tu te classifies parmi les mâles...Soit!! c'est toujours touchant de voir quelqu'un réver


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien là tout le problème: à quoi bon se raser les joues s'il n'y a personne pour y déposer des baisers ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

la menant je vais affronter le grand froid 

mais d'abord je mets mon armure 

- 2 chaussettes
- 3 pulls
- 2 pantalon 
et enfin double veste     


bah quoi ; suis frileuse moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là tout le problème: à quoi bon se raser les joues s'il n'y a personne pour y déposer des baisers ?


cette règle doit-elle s'adapter à toute partie du corps rasée ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais, tu as un gros problème d'embouchures...tu te classifies parmi les mâles...Soit!! c'est toujours touchant de voir quelqu'un réver


 
Toi par contre aucune ambiguité...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi par contre aucune ambiguité...


bon là faut arrêter de vous faire du mal les amis.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Ah non, pour une fois que je peux rigoler, en plus d'un point de vue statistique, elle va craquer sous 2 ou 3 jours, alors laisse moi profiter...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon là faut arrêter de vous faire du mal les amis.



T'inquiètes pas gros félin, il ne supporte simplement pas qu'une nana soit aussi grande gueule que lui, et qui ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes pas gros félin, il ne supporte simplement pas qu'une nana soit aussi grande gueule que lui, et qui ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds


 

Qu'on amène le goudron et les plume, faut calmer simone...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, pour une fois que je peux rigoler, en plus d'un point de vue statistique, elle va craquer sous 2 ou 3 jours, alors laisse moi profiter...



N'y comptes pas sombre raclure


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on amène le goudron et les plume, faut calmer simone...



Simone? Non moi c'est Christelle pour vous servir


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> N'y comptes pas sombre raclure


 
Et voilà, on y arrive...

Les grossièretés.

On s'énerve, on trépigne toute seule (j'insiste... ) devant son ordi, on vocifère, on éructe, et boum c'est le dérapage...

Erreur de débutant ça...


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Vous voulez pas aller faire ça ailleurs ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, on y arrive...
> 
> Les grossièretés.
> 
> ...


malgré la force des propos et la divergence qui vous oppose, chers amis du mac, je me suis encore fait pipi dessus : je suis mort de rire.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> malgré la force des propos et la divergence qui vous oppose, chers amis du mac, je me suis encore fait pipi dessus : je suis mort de rire.


 
gros dégueulasse !!


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, on y arrive...
> 
> Les grossièretés.
> 
> ...



Si tu avais une once de memoire tu verrais que ce n'est pas mon style...Sombre raclure désignait le vernis de ton saxophone....


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Sinon ca va bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ca va bien ?


Très bien et toi bassou ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ca va bien ?



Pas trop mal et toi Bassman? Faudrait qu'on joue ensemble, j'aime bien les duos basse et harmonica


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop mal et toi Bassman? Faudrait qu'on joue ensemble, j'aime bien les duos basse et harmonica


tu as l'air de t'y connaître en matière d'instrument à vent.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Quand tu veux 

Ca va bien, un peu stressé au boulot mais globalement ca va


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'air de t'y connaître en matière d'instrument à vent.



M'y connaitre non, y'a mieux...Mais tu as raison sérieusement j'adore les instruments à vent (hautbois, harmo....)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> M'y connaitre non, y'a mieux...Mais tu as raison sérieusement j'adore les instruments à vent (hautbois, harmo....)


c'est surtout en voyant la verve siffle: ) qui t'animait dans les posts précédents (quand tu parlais de petit tuyau ou un truc dans le genre) que je me suis dis que les instruments à vent devait être une passion chez toi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> malgré la force des propos et la divergence qui vous oppose, chers amis du mac, je me suis encore fait pipi dessus : je suis mort de rire.




faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi je me rouine en pampers ,
arrete de les oublier !!!    



au coin sale gamin !!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les instruments à vent (hautbois, harmo....)


Pipes ? :mouais:

_Euh je voulais dire pipeau bien sûr :hein: _


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pipes ? :mouais:
> 
> _Euh je voulais dire pipeau bien sûr :hein: _



Humour, humour toujours


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Humour, humour toujours


Eh oui 
J'ai mangé du clown (je parle pas de lui)

T'en veux un bout ? On dirait que t'en as besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de tomber sur ceci     


http://www.gouroumarco.com/html/loi01.html


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la menant je vais affronter le grand froid
> 
> mais d'abord je mets mon armure
> 
> ...



Pourquoi? D'habitude t'en mets qu'une? et l'autre pied, tu fais quoi avec?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> malgré la force des propos et la divergence qui vous oppose, chers amis du mac, je me suis encore fait pipi dessus : je suis mort de rire.



Avec ce que tu pisses depuis ce matin, tu dois plus avoir un falzar propre


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de tomber sur ceci
> 
> 
> http://www.gouroumarco.com/html/loi01.html




Super Roberta excellent


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant...
J'ai vidé puis rempli le lave vaiselle,
Lancé une lessive,
Mangé un reste de tartiflette,
Et je suis sur MacGé... Enfin un peu de bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là je devrai vider et remplir le lave-vaisselle
remplir une machine de blanc
et
surfer ici !!!!!!!    



gilbertus, tu viens chez moi faire ce que tu as fait chez toi ?


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

kawa time + music + writing... for The Head...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> kawa time + music + writing... for The Head...



ban dis donc, qui fait les machines chez toi ?       :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je devrai vider et remplir le lave-vaisselle
> remplir une machine de blanc
> et
> surfer ici !!!!!!!
> ...



Je te préviens je suis super mauvais en repassage... Enfin surtout très lent  :rose:


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ban dis donc, qui fait les machines chez toi ?       :love:



 c'est mon jour de liberté... alors je fais ce que je veux... cocooning... :rose: fait trop froid et un mistral congelant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je te préviens je suis super mauvais en repassage... Enfin surtout très lent  :rose:



La centrale vapeur, y a que ça de vrai...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout en voyant la verve siffle: ) qui t'animait dans les posts précédents (quand tu parlais de petit tuyau ou un truc dans le genre) que je me suis dis que les instruments à vent devait être une passion chez toi


 
ça pour faire du vent, elle se pose là !


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La centrale vapeur, y a que ça de vrai...


 Fin connaisseur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je te préviens je suis super mauvais en repassage... Enfin surtout très lent  :rose:





repassage inutile : seche linge !!!    

et le quelques chemises de l'homme  ( trasformation assuré au lavage  :mouais: )
+ quelques bricoles en lin je le laisse aux volontaires


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pour faire du vent, elle se pose là !



Tu surclasses la "pathétique" de Tchaïkovski


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu surclasses la "pathétique" de Tchaïkovski


 
Entre autre.


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien là tout le problème: à quoi bon se raser les joues s'il n'y a personne pour y déposer des baisers ?



Donner à quelqu'un l'envie d'essayer ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Donner à quelqu'un l'envie d'essayer ?




Ouii par exemple


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> + quelques bricoles en lin je le laisse aux volontaires



la il y a  fifille qui (comme toutes les ados) n'a rien a faire


----------



## Caster (25 Janvier 2005)

je vais partir bosser ... il faut bien gagner un peu de fric ..... si je veux m'acheter le nouveau PB


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant y a des tags "naze" partout sur le RU. Heureusement que je sais que ça peut pas être zebig, sinon je le prendrais personnellement.   



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Donner à quelqu'un l'envie d'essayer ?


HA HA HA (rire amer)
_C'est pas à moi que ça risque d'arriver ça, tiens. :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

la je tentes de faire un test pour mettre en ligne un fichier avec voix
mais je n'arrive pas !!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je tentes de faire un test pour mettre en ligne un fichier avec voix
> mais je n'arrive pas !!


Tu l'as pourtant déjà fait par le passé


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

mince ! j'en suis toujours banni !  :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mince ! j'en suis toujours banni !  :rateau:


  étonnant?


----------



## Malkovitch (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mince ! j'en suis toujours banni !  :rateau:



_"Voilà ma tante organise un évènement avec Lorie, ca se passera en février aux Galeries Lafayettes. Lorie restera + ou - 30minutes, elle découperas une sorte de "bande" pour ouvrir un nouvel espace, & prendra des photos & signera des autographes pour les ENFANTS de 2 à 6 ans UNIQUEMENT ! Attention,Si vous avez + de 6 ans ca ne sert à rien d'y aller !!! Voilà même moi je n'ai pas le droit car j'ai 13 ans, ca été formelement interdit par Johnny Williams & Dominique Pester.Voilà pour ce que je sais...."
_ 
ça ratisse large dites donc. :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as pourtant déjà fait par le passé



nan, quelqu'un m'as hebergé la voix dans le passé , 
la je veux l'heberger moi meme   


mission impossible a l'avantttttttt !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> étonnant?



je sais même pas ce que je leurs ai fait


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> étonnant?



je sais même pas ce que je leurs ai fait


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais même pas ce que je leurs ai fait


Peut-être as tu simplement posté sur leur forum? Ils n'ont pas notre niveau à nous les MacGéens!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Janvier 2005)

La je bosse mais je m'apprete a prendre ma pause de midi  (meme s'il est 15h  :rateau: )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Là, je me fais attaquer par Pitch... Classique... 


A l'aaaaaaaatttaaaaaaaaque!!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bosse mais je m'apprete a prendre ma pause de midi  (meme s'il est 15h  :rateau: )



on te prépare le café ?


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me fais attaquer par Pitch... Classique...
> 
> 
> A l'aaaaaaaatttaaaaaaaaque!!!!!


 On attaque sur tous les threads aujourd'hui!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'ai la tête ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là je laisse tomber

apres multe essais avec extention possibles et exotiques
pas moyen de mettre en ligne un mp3 

pfffffffff  :mouais: 


tampi , 

de toute façon je suis pas bonne chanteuse


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu dragues sur iChat© ?


_Non elle est pas connectée _


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> apres multe essais avec extention possibles et exotiques
> pas moyen de mettre en ligne un mp3


Huh ?
Qu'est-ce que t'arrives pas à faire, raconte, on va faire salon euh forum technique rien que pour toi. 
_(Et on parlera même de routeur si tu veux)._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là je vous offre des coquelicots mesdames


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Ta perversité* n'a pas de limite !_




ne parle pas de chose que tu connait pas !!!!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me fais attaquer par Pitch... Classique...
> 
> 
> A l'aaaaaaaatttaaaaaaaaque!!!!!



STP plutôt Pitch ... néoclassique


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Huh ?
> Qu'est-ce que t'arrives pas à faire, raconte, on va faire salon euh forum technique rien que pour toi.
> _(Et on parlera même de routeur si tu veux)._





bah, j'arrive pas a heberger un mp3 , voila......  


au fait ......., bilbo m'as contacté pour une histoire de routeur!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah, j'arrive pas a heberger un mp3 , voila......


Bah tu trouves un hébergeur, et t'uploades ton mp3, voila


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu trouves un hébergeur, et t'uploades ton mp3, voila




j'ai un compte ici http://www.multimania.lycos.fr/build/webftp/ ....
mais je dois me prendre avec les pieds


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

là je vous offre des poussins mesdames


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je vous offre des poussins mesdames


on a le choix pour la sauce ??


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

roh mais c'est tout mimi ça tigrou


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je vous offre des poussins mesdames





mon cher tigrou

tu sais , les fleurs se fanent
les poussins deviennent des poules....  

t'as pas une chaussette rose ipod a m'offrir?       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je vous offre des poussins mesdames


faudra pas oublier de les mettre dans l'eau, hein... sinon ça va faner.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> STP plutôt Pitch ... néoclassique


 Arfff, quel horreur!


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors et les sauces en accompagnement ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors et les sauces en accompagnement ??


il parait qu'en purée c'est très bon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

est que quelqu'un peut ecouter cela? 

http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/voix.mp3


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que quelqu'un peut ecouter cela?
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/voix.mp3


 
Et si on a pas envie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Bass, t'as soif?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que quelqu'un peut ecouter cela?
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/voix.mp3


 Nan, ça marche pas.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

bah comme tout le temps oui


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, vlà une bière en tonneau pour toi. 

santé!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, quel horreur!



Bon autrichien alors


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça marche pas.


Erreur ? Fichier illisible ? En faisant "télécharger le bousin" ça marche ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bon autrichien alors


 Aïe, mon coeur...

Allez, un p'tit québécois pour me remonter.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, mon coeur...
> 
> Allez, un p'tit québécois pour me remonter.



C'est clair qu'on n'a pas de coeur, parfois une erreur système


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Nan, ça marche pas.



si si grace a spyro qui a trouvé la soluce    

il faut recopier l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *Là c'est ma minute d'amour onctueux !*
> je viens de faire un chocolat à mon fiston comme celui que me faisait ma mère quand j'étais petit :
> Van Houten© et sucre de canne, battu pendant que le lait chauffe, il y avait de la mousse, et avec des tartines de pain de mie grillé avec du beurre et de la confiture d'abricot de Manou _(celle des goûters de quand j'étais petit)_
> ...


  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant qu'est ce que vous pensez de ce morceau???

http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/son/christelle/technoharmo.mp3


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Est-ce que vous êtes seul(e) ou triste ou pas bien ?
> Est-ce que vous n'aimez pas l'hiver ?_
> *Dans ce cas je vous sers un bol de chocolat,* il en reste, et je vous fais une tartine.
> Il y a aussi de la framboise.


Ah oui, tiens, je boirais bien une framboise.    :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si grace a spyro qui a trouvé la soluce
> 
> il faut recopier l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse


 J'ai vu, merci. 

Par contre, quelle voix!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant qu'est ce que vous pensez de ce morceau???
> 
> http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/son/christelle/technoharmo.mp3


 [mode Sonnyboy On]Rien, c'est nul[/Mode sonnyboy Off]


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si grace a spyro qui a trouvé la soluce
> 
> il faut recopier l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse


C'est quoi le but (inavoué) de ce ... heuh ... son mélodieux? :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant qu'est ce que vous pensez de ce morceau???
> 
> http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/son/christelle/technoharmo.mp3



C'est un peu "rectiligne" : on s'attend à ce que cela démarre à plusieurs reprises mais non


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu "rectiligne" : on s'attend à ce que cela démarre à plusieurs reprises mais non



Merci de ta franchise.....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu "rectiligne" : on s'attend à ce que cela démarre à plusieurs reprises mais non


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta franchise.....


 C'est de toi?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le but (inavoué) de ce ... heuh ... son mélodieux? :love:



un test....     



si vous etes sages je vais bientot chanter !!!!


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

>


C'est "rectiligne" que tu n'as pas compris?


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un test....
> 
> 
> 
> si vous etes sages je vais bientot chanter !!!!


  :affraid: Super! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est "rectiligne" que tu n'as pas compris?


 


non c'est 




			
				Pitchforkjesaispluscommentças'écrit a dit:
			
		

> on s'attend à ce que cela démarre à plusieurs reprises mais non


----------



## Immelman (25 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande si les filles Rock n Roll sont un mythe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ta franchise.....



serait-il possible d'introduire des ruptures ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est de toi?



Oui c'est de moi un harmo, un micro, un preampli et garage band 1 sans clavier midi


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> serait-il possible d'introduire des ruptures ?



J'aurais bien aimé faire des break et des modulations


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est de moi un harmo, un micro, un preampli et garage band 1 sans clavier midi


 Non franchement tu as de l'avenir...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Non franchement tu as de l'avenir...



Plutot un passé LOL


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien aimé faire des break et des modulations



tu utilises le conditionnel est-ce que ce n'est pas possible ou tu n'y arrives pas ? (n'emploie pas trop de techniques je suis nioubie ou bien fait le en allemand   )


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises le conditionnel est-ce que ce n'est pas possible ou tu n'y arrives pas ? (n'emploie pas trop de techniques je suis nioubie ou bien fait le en allemand   )


 Ca donne ça (merci Sherlock) 

Ich möchte gut einen Break und Modulationen machen


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu utilises le conditionnel est-ce que ce n'est pas possible ou tu n'y arrives pas ? (n'emploie pas trop de techniques je suis nioubie ou bien fait le en allemand   )



Je n'ai pas le matériel pour faire ca...Break c'est une rupture comme tu dis, et modulation c'est quand tu change d'accord


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ja ja das ist güt !
> Muy... heu... sehr güt Fraulein !



Merci Roberto


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, was soll es bedeuten, dass ich so traurig bin.

_Désolé, ça me fait toujours ça l'allemand_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas le matériel pour faire ca...Break c'est une rupture comme tu dis, et modulation c'est quand tu change d'accord



Vielen Danke


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Und außer die Mädchen einzuladen, auf dance zu tanzen floor machst
du, der von Schönem Christelle?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas le matériel pour faire ca...Break c'est une rupture comme tu dis, et modulation c'est quand tu change d'accord


 

T'as pas le matériel pour changer d'accord ???


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

des doigts suffisent, enfin ca depend ou on les met


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> des doigts suffisent


A l'harmonica ? 
Il faut pas une bouche aussi ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

tu peux souffler autrement dedans 

Mais c'est pas sur que tu le remettes a ta bouche apres


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu peux souffler autrement dedans
> 
> Mais c'est pas sur que tu le remettes a ta bouche apres


 Quelle classe ce Bassman!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

En plus je suis vraiment pas sur que "modulation" puisse être traduit par changement d'accord...


Mais bon je suis pas harmoniciste je vais laisser le bénéfice du doute...

Ceci dit, ce soir j'écouterai d'une oreille attentive.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> des doigts suffisent, enfin ca depend ou on les met



même là en modulant un peu tu peux changer d'accord...   :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> même là en modulant un peu tu peux changer d'accord...   :love:


 oui mais tu me les mets pas la, j'suis pas d'accord


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu me les mets pas la, j'suis pas d'accord


 
Un seul ??

le pouce (on devrait dire le pousse d'ailleur..mais j'me comprends..)


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> même là en modulant un peu tu peux changer d'accord...   :love:



Ben le probleme avec Garage Band 1.0 c'est que si tu n as pas de clavier midi tu ne peux pas vraiment établir une grille harmonique (morceau en do passer en fa etc...) alors j ai bricolé avec les boucles....


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin sonny


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> alors j ai bricolé avec les boucles....



[mode hommage to Zebig]

Tu as donc bricolé les boucles d'oreille ??

[/hommage]


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin sonny


Méfie toi, après le bouchon, c'est le suchard qu'il pousse...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben le probleme avec Garage Band 1.0 c'est que si tu n as pas de clavier midi tu ne peux pas vraiment établir une grille harmonique (morceau en do passer en fa etc...) alors j ai bricolé avec les boucles....


 
Sur qu'on peut pas écrire une grille avec 12 mesures et les changements qui vont bien. 

C'est le logiciel génial dont tout le monde parle et on peut pas se créer un playback...

Si tu sais pas demande à Krystof, il a déjà fait 50 morceaux avec...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode hommage to Zebig]
> 
> Tu as donc bricolé les boucles d'oreille ??
> 
> [/hommage]



Quand je vivais de la musique, c'est rigolo c'etait pas les musiciens avec qui je jouais que me la faisait celle la mais les beauf apres le set.....


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Désolé d'interrompre votre délire scato   ....

... mais j'ai une de ses envies de flooder après la journée que je viens de passer !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi, après le bouchon, c'est le suchard qu'il pousse...


 
exa cé exa...


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vivais de la musique, c'est rigolo c'etait pas les musiciens avec qui je jouais que me la faisait celle la mais les beauf apres le set.....



Bah je ne vis pas de ma musique, mais j'en joue depuis un moment et pis c'etait un hommage a mon zebig


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

oui je veux paraitre plus jeune..


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah je ne vis pas de ma musique, mais j'en joue depuis un moment et pis c'etait un hommage a mon zebig



Alors si c'était un hommage à theBig je m'incline (pas trop j'ai mal au dos)


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> oui je veux paraitre plus jeune..


 pense au lifting alors


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors si c'était un hommage à theBig je m'incline (pas trop j'ai mal au dos)


 Et avec Sonny dans les parages c'est dangereux...


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> oui je veux paraitre plus jeune..


 
Change de forum alors !!  

:rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et avec Sonny dans les parages c'est dangereux...


 
Elle ne risque rien à part un bon coup de pied au derche.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle ne risque rien à part un bon coup de pied au derche.


 Donc tu es vraiment beaucoup plus jeune que LE Sonny qu'on connaissait! 

:affraid: un sonny en puissance!


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et avec Sonny dans les parages c'est dangereux...




Je m'en tape de ce mec, il est VRAIMENT méchant ce n'est pas qu une facade....je m'en fous, je reste sur ce forum car il y a des gens réellement gentils et humains
Pour info il n y aura plus de duel avec ce type, fini de rire avec des amputés du coeur


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en tape de ce mec, il est VRAIMENT méchant ce n'est pas qu une facade....je m'en fous, je reste sur ce forum car il y a des gens réellement gentils et humains
> Pour info il n y aura plus de duel avec ce type, fini de rire avec des amputés du coeur


 Gloups! J'aurais mieux fait de me taire... :affraid:


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Waldtrüc.


  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waldtrüc.


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



t'en fais pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Gloups! J'aurais mieux fait de me taire... :affraid:




toi       retourne dans le placard !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Gloups! J'aurais mieux fait de me taire... :affraid:


 

Meuh non, elle me trouve méchant, elle me trouve méchant...

On va pas faire le reveillon là dessus non plus.

Moi je la trouve idiote, j'en fais pas un fromage.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> 
> Waldtrüc.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, elle me trouve méchant, elle me trouve méchant...
> 
> On va pas faire le reveillon là dessus non plus.
> 
> Moi je la trouve idiote, j'en fais pas un fromage.





hoooooo     

la tu l'as cherché


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Ce mot désigne le proscrit islandais du Haut Moyen Age scandinave qui se réfugiait dans les forêts. Exclu de la communauté, ce réprouvé pouvait être abattu par tout homme qui le croisait.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai de la kriek mort subite au frais :love: je reviens :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai de la kriek mort subite au frais :love: je reviens :love:




WOW Macinside tu m'en envoi une par @mail? Aujourd hui ou jamais :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Waldgänger*


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOW Macinside tu m'en envoi une par @mail? Aujourd hui ou jamais :love:  :love:  :love:



conseil : la belle-vue et la bécasse sont meilleurs


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> conseil : la belle-vue et la bécasse sont meilleurs



envoie, envoie envoie, envoie envoie, envoie envoie, envoie envoie, envoie je t'en supplie


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

a voir


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a voir



D'accord va falloir que j'attende le mois prochain pour me payer une bière à l'Indianna


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a voir



Fais pas ta chochotte, le 15°, c'est pas si loin de chez toi. C'est son age, qui te fait hésiter ? T'as peur de la confrontation avec les femmes d'expérience ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord va falloir que j'attende le mois prochain pour me payer une bière à l'Indianna



attention, il y a plein de monde qui traîne a l'indiana


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce mot désigne le proscrit islandais du Haut Moyen Age scandinave qui se réfugiait dans les forêts. Exclu de la communauté, ce réprouvé pouvait être abattu par tout homme qui le croisait.



c'est du nordique primitif


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas ta chochotte, le 15°, c'est pas si loin de chez toi. ?






je connais pas..  


tu m' ammenes y faire un tour ?   

est que il y a pleins d'indiens?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, il y a plein de monde qui traîne a l'indiana



Oui j'ai vu


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Ah au fait ça vous dit pas de faire une mini AES parisienne cette semaine ? Il se trouve que je reviens sur Paris jeudi (et je reste a priori pour le week-end).   

Non ?
Bon.


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce mot désigne le proscrit islandais du Haut Moyen Age scandinave qui se réfugiait dans les forêts. Exclu de la communauté, ce réprouvé pouvait être abattu par tout homme qui le croisait.



Et à l'époque, le pape s'appelait Jünger.


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

ya encore du monde pour aller à l'indiana??  

les bras m'en tombent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

et bien.....

vu que personne veut m'ammener a voir les indiens  

je vais dans ma cuisine : ce soir cordon bleu , salade  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien.....
> 
> vu que personne veut m'ammener a voir les indiens
> 
> je vais dans ma cuisine : ce soir cordon bleu , salade  :love:



Je veux bien t'inviter mais ca ne sera pas pareil!!


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et bien.....
> 
> vu que personne veut m'ammener a voir les indiens
> 
> je vais dans ma cuisine : ce soir cordon bleu , salade  :love:



j'aime pô la salade  :rateau:


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De son vrai nom *Jünger Kinderwald Mitmir Ausgegessen*
> :mouais:
> :love:




ich bin ein berliner  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

il tedesco.... che lingua mamma mia !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

tiens puisque vous parlez allemand (__), vous pourriez informer Brigitte qu'il y a le téléphone qui sonne ?


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que il y a pleins d'indiens?



Ohhh Ouiii!!!! :love: :love: :love:

Des beaux indiens, bien bronzés!!! Avec un beau torse brillant et des cheveux noirs tout doux :love: :love:
Puis qui ne portent que des plumes  :love:  :love:   

C'est où? C'est où????  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas..
> 
> 
> tu m' ammenes y faire un tour ?



je t'y enméne avec fifille


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh Ouiii!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Des beaux indiens, bien bronzés!!! Avec un beau torse brillant et des cheveux noirs tout doux :love: :love:
> Puis qui ne portent que des plumes  :love:  :love:
> ...



note : faire de la muscu avant d'inviter nexka


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh Ouiii!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Des beaux indiens, bien bronzés!!! Avec un beau torse brillant et des cheveux noirs tout doux :love: :love:
> Puis qui ne portent que des plumes  :love:  :love:
> ...



OUIIIIIII, des indiens comme Satiah (pas sure de l orthographe), bien musclés, avec des flèches pour nos coeurs :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

:mouais:  :hein:   


_non rien   _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et à l'époque, le pape s'appelait Jünger.



il a habité Walden ?


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIII, des indiens comme Satiah (pas sure de l orthographe), bien musclés, avec des flèches pour nos coeurs :love:  :love:  :love:



si tu savais, les indiens, c'est plus ce que c'était..


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ich bin ein berliner  :rateau:



"ich bien ein auslander"  PWEI


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



Roberto, demain on passe au Kobaien ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, demain on passe au Kobaien ?




Un adepte de Magma....Respect m'sieur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Un adepte de Magma....Respect m'sieur



Vous en êtes Madame ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Vous en êtes Madame ?



L'archeveque Christian Vander m'a baptisée il y a quelque années


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> L'archeveque Christian Vander m'a baptisée il y a quelque années



quelle chance


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> quelle chance



Je sais (facon je me la pete)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ohhh Ouiii!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Des beaux indiens, bien bronzés!!! Avec un beau torse brillant et des cheveux noirs tout doux :love: :love:
> Puis qui ne portent que des plumes  :love:  :love:
> ...




hummm !!!!  

tu crois que c'est le moment ideale 
pour nous devoiler tes "delires sexuels"?   

fais gaffe , le dragon est dans les parages


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

la je digère la pizza pour 2 personnes que j'ai manger (2 heures passer dans carrefour ça creuse :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pô la salade  :rateau:



tampi pour toi , tu en mangera pas   

lave toi les pieds et file au lit


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Janvier 2005)

Là, maintenant, j'ai faim et j'attends mon Squal pour manger... J'en peux plus!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Un Lexomil© et au lit à 21h.


C'est l'effet des révisions  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais, les indiens, c'est plus ce que c'était..




pfffff t'es ellement maigrichon que ça pour
rabaisser ces plendides indiens ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus!



j'arrive :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

*bon app a touss !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon app a touss !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



tout a coup, j'ai envie de manger italien  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout a coup, j'ai envie de manger italien  :love:





tu viens d'ingurgiter 2 pizzas, c'est pas suffisant ??


----------



## Universe player (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens d'ingurgiter 2 pizzas, c'est pas suffisant ??




rrhhooo le crevard...


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu viens d'ingurgiter 2 pizzas, c'est pas suffisant ??



j'ai encore faim


----------



## Universe player (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore faim



t es sur que c'est pas une autre sorte de faim que t'as....??????


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore faim



Enccore faim aprés deux pizzas ? deux explications possibles :

1/ Tu t'es fait plaqué.
2/ Tu es enceinte.

La seconde option étant tout à fait possible, vu que Sonnyboy fertilise à tout va ces derniers temps.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais (facon je me la pete)




se la péter près d'un magma cela peut être explosif


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Tu t'es fait plaqué.



ça c'était il y a quelques mois 



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Tu es enceinte.



pas du tout  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> t es sur que c'est pas une autre sorte de faim que t'as....??????



pas pour le moment


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon ces histoires de bouffe italienne, ça me donne faim.
Je vais aller me faire des spaghettis noyées dans la sauce tomate.
_Ou autre chose _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ces histoires de bouffe italienne, ça me donne faim.
> Je vais aller me faire des spaghettis noyées dans la sauce tomate.
> _Ou autre chose _



berkkkkkkkkk


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berkkkkkkkkk



tu a raison !   


tu me repasse un peu de jambon ?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berkkkkkkkkk


Quand je dis "noyés" c'est une façon de parler. Je ne tuerais pas de gentilles pâtes. 
Mais j'ai pas de quoi faire de la bolognaise là, alors bon on se console comme on peut. 
Ou alors t'aimes pas les spaghettis ??? :mouais:

_Non et puis en fait je sais absolument pas ce que je vais me faire à manger.
Allez j'y vais. _


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

je suis en bleu pour 2 minutes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis en bleu pour 2 minutes





comprends pas !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

ça fait peur


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fait peur


 ça te donne l'air plus gentil.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fait peur




haa!!!!!!!
 c'est juste cela????  

tinquiete , je suis aussi en bleu et je me porte bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

* qui a rajouté a mon avatar le logo de macg ? *


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça te donne l'air plus gentil.




NNNNNNNAAAAAA !!!!!!!!! JE SUIS PAS GENTILS !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haa!!!!!!!
> c'est juste cela????
> 
> tinquiete , je suis aussi en bleu et je me porte bien



je peu voir ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * qui a rajouté a mon avatar le logo de macg ? *



le même qui ma mis en bleu  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> NNNNNNNAAAAAA !!!!!!!!! JE SUIS PAS GENTILS !!!!!!


 qu'il est mignoooooooon !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

hum...


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * qui a rajouté a mon avatar le logo de macg ? *


 ça remplace l'affreuse boule violette ? C'est mieux.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est mignoooooooon !    :love:




NNNNNNAAAAAAAAA !!!!! JE SUIS PAS MIGNON !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça remplace l'affreuse boule violette ? C'est mieux.



ça me va très bien au teint


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> NNNNNNAAAAAAAAA !!!!! JE SUIS PAS MIGNON !!!!!!!


qu'il est beauuuuuuuuu !


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qu'il est beauuuuuuuuu !




NNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAA !!!!! 

(je n'accepte que les compliments d'une femme)  :rateau:


----------



## LiliTh (25 Janvier 2005)

là, je sais pas trop quoi faire...


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est pas tout ça!!!   

Vous me l'avez trouvé mon indien???    :love:  :love:   




Parce que bon ça pousse pas sous les cailloux... Surtout en France  :hein:  :hein: 
En fait ça aurait été bien que ce soit les indiens qui découvrent l'Europe :love: :love: :love: !!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vous me l'avez trouvé mon indien???    :love:  :love:



hug ! (je mettrai pas une photo de moi en indien, faut pas exagéré  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hum...



 toi, moi je donne de cours de cuisine sur le mini chat !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi, moi je donne de cours de cuisine sur le mini chat !!!



pour quelle recette ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant qu'est ce que vous pensez de ce morceau???
> 
> http://jmcgraph.com.free.fr/macg/son/christelle/technoharmo.mp3



Ben je suis bien forcé de reconnaitre que ça joue pas mal de l'harmo, les notes sont bien franches, les altérations sures...

Aprés j'vois pas l'interet de foutre un fond aussi pourrave. J'aime pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes.

Achette toi un batteur qui joue bien au fond du temps, un bassiste qui fait de même, et fait peter.

Pour le reste, je ne change pas d'avis, manque d'humour, pas assez de recul, trop d'agressivité (mais oui, c'est moi qui le dit... )

Allez file, je te fais rien pour cette fois.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

PS :
Christian Vander est un illuminé à enfermer.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> PS :
> Christian Vander est un illuminé à enfermer.



pour le batteur Vander ferait l'affaire


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> PS :
> Christian Vander est un illuminé à enfermer.



Je te crois sur parole. 

C'est qui Christian Vander ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je te crois sur parole.
> 
> C'est qui Christian Vander ?



Christian Vander


----------



## Foguenne (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Christian Vander



oki, merci.


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

J'vais me coucher.
Comme d'hab' :
_*Bonne nuit et de beaux rêves pour tous *_


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

vais aller m'coucher moi


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant je suis en train de louper ça

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41465&item=3777244631&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Pfff... le matos...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Janvier 2005)

Là, je lis les révolutionnaires de macgé. 
Ils sont dans tous les sujets.


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

la je me dit qu'il va encore falloir tenir une heure


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Là je me réveille doucement ...  

Bonjour le monde


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille doucement ...
> 
> Bonjour le monde


 Tu ne te changes donc jamais? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Là je me réveille doucement ...
> 
> Bonjour le monde


 
Le monde merveilleux des feignasses...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

café pour tous !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> café pour tous !!


 Merci


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Au moins j'encombre pas les rues et les transports bondés le matin de ma présence


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> café pour tous !!




mais quesque sa flotte dans le café??????????


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Au moins j'encombre pas les rues et les transports bondés le matin de ma présence


 Et c'est quoi ton boulot? Chomiste?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Princess :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi ton boulot? Chomiste?



Non étudiant ... Mais étudiant en vacances


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non étudiant ... Mais étudiant en vacances


 Futur chomiste alors!


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non étudiant ...


Ouaip feignasse quoi  

_Hein ? Moi étudiant ? Non mais moi c'est pas pareil _


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Hein ? Moi étudiant ? Non mais moi c'est pas pareil _



si, bientôt chomiste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Princess :love:




tiens, tu es sorti du placard?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Futur chomiste alors!



Voilà c'est ça !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip feignasse quoi



Certes, mais le terme technique qui fait plus classe c'est étudiant.


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais le terme technique qui fait plus classe c'est étudiant.



ça dépend a qui tu le dit


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu es sorti du placard?    :love:  :love:


Oui et je ferais bien un peu d'exercice...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend a qui tu le dit



Ou qui le dit !


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si, bientôt chomiste


Oh moi c'est pas pour demain ! J'ai encore du temps devant moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui et je ferais bien un peu d'exercice...  :love:



pas de probleme....

leve toi , met toi devant.......ton ecran

regarde bien ton gif animé et......





fais pareil !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

là je me demande ce qu'est devenue cette révolution ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande ce qu'est devenue cette révolution ?




quelle revolution ?


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

ben moi ménant je viens de terminer ma pizza géante et je vais digerer tout ca avec un bon café !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

la menant je suis tres occupé avec des mp


il y a un amant qui en a marre d'etre dans la placard !!!!    



goulven , tu as fini ta gym ?  

retourne donc la dedans  , fais le patienter et...


profite pas pour dire de mal de moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2005)

Allez hop, de retour au taf! 


A mackie : je veux bien te les rendre, mais c'est moi qui a commencé!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

j'ai un epu peur de la reponse mais....




c'est quoi : des p'tits Grégory chez Malou...     


parce que la , une invitation venant d'un abraseur, me laisse un peu perplexe


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

T'es sûre d'avoir posté au bon endroit robertav ?   

Sinon les p'tits Grégory nécessitent une olive, un morceau de sucre, un bout de ficelle, et du gin tonic il me semble ...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un epu peur de la reponse mais....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tu connais pas ???

Malou.........NICHONS !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûre d'avoir posté au bon endroit robertav ?


 
c'est pas mal d'entrecroiser les threads...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mal d'entrecroiser les threads...



Ca permet de faire une belle toile pour y pièger sa proie ...


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas mal d'entrecroiser les threads...


 

Euh ouai mais faut vraiment suivre alors...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûre d'avoir posté au bon endroit robertav ?
> 
> Sinon les p'tits Grégory nécessitent une olive, un morceau de sucre, un bout de ficelle, et du gin tonic il me semble ...




j'aime bien le gin fizz mais il a pas la ficelle   

je connais la tequila frappé...mais il y a du sel   


je veux bien du gin , du sucre , des olives , 

mais la ficelle ??????


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas ???
> 
> Malou.........NICHONS !!!!!




que veux tu   
la paca est pas encore situé en italie me semble !!


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que veux tu
> la paca est pas encore situé en italie me semble !!


 
Explique moi ça tout de suite, et je te fais rien.

pas besoin de me chauffer longtemps en ce moment, l'autre folle a déjà fait le plus gros...


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais la ficelle ??????


 
un bon vieux string devrai faire l affaire !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien le gin fizz mais il a pas la ficelle
> 
> je connais la tequila frappé...mais il y a du sel
> 
> ...



La ficelle c'est pour attacher l'olive au morceau de sucre ...

Le tout fait plouf dans le verre et celui ou celle dont l'olive remonte en premier quand le sucre fond a perdu !

Comme le petit Grégory quoi .... :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La ficelle c'est pour attacher l'olive au morceau de sucre ...
> 
> Le tout fait plouf dans le verre et celui ou celle dont l'olive remonte en premier quand le sucre fond a perdu !
> 
> Comme le petit Grégory quoi .... :rateau:


 

oh quelle jolie comparaison...:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> oh quele jolie comparaison...:mouais:


 
Mais personne n'a vu "c'est arrivé...."


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme....
> 
> leve toi , met toi devant.......ton ecran
> 
> ...





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> goulven , tu as fini ta gym ?
> 
> retourne donc la dedans  , fais le patienter et...
> 
> ...


Ben... heuh... tu n'as pas autre chose à me proposer?   :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne n'a vu "c'est arrivé...."



    fan inconditionnel de Benoit je suis...


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne n'a vu "c'est arrivé...."


 
Comment ca ??? j'ai pas tout saisi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Explique moi ça tout de suite, et je te fais rien.




c'etait a toi de m'expliquer ce que c'est " p'tits Grégory chez Malou"  

heuresement que stargazer a comblé mon ignorance


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca ??? j'ai pas tout saisi



T'as jamais vu le film "c'est arrivé près de chez vous" ?
Avec le magnifique sieur Benoît Poelvoorde !


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Pourtant tout le monde a vu "C'est arrivé près de chez vous" non?

http://membres.lycos.fr/poelvoorde/
http://perso.easynet.fr/~alexisch/cine.htm


----------



## MrStone (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais vu le film "c'est arrivé près de chez vous" ?
> Avec le magnifique sieur Benoît Poelvoorde !



Rhaaa... la rivière de Tonic :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as jamais vu le film "c'est arrivé près de chez vous" ?
> Avec le magnifique sieur Benoît Poelvoorde !


 
Arf bah oui pourtant ! Mais je sais pas sur le moment j'ai pas percuté...
Toutes mes excuses :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ben... heuh... tu n'as pas autre chose à me proposer?   :sleep:



ben oui, 

je t'ai trouvé d'autrse pretendants avec qui faire causette 
 pour attendre patiemment  pendant que t' attends ton tour !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Toi le nain, je vais te lester ! J't'en foutrai des os poreux !!!


----------



## MrStone (26 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toi le nain, je vais te lester ! J't'en foutrai des os poreux !!!



 de mémoire, comme ça, une citation où il dit "ma mère n'était pas musicienne"... argh :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui,
> 
> je t'ai trouvé d'autrse pretendants avec qui faire causette
> pour attendre patiemment  pendant que t' attends ton tour !!!



J'suis pas dans le même placard que les autres!
J'suis prioritaire non? :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne n'a vu "c'est arrivé...."


Bah si tu vois bien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah si tu vois bien !




moi je vois rien


----------



## Universe player (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vois rien


 
allume ton ecran..


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fan inconditionnel de Benoit je suis...


Fan de Yoda aussi non ?


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je me demande à quoi ressemblent la Toscane et Milan?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2005)

La maintenant je dormirais bien :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande à quoi ressemblent la Toscane et Milan?




incomparable.......

comme vouloir comparer la region parisienne paris a nice


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je dormirais bien :love:




bon dodo !!!    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, il y a plein de monde qui traîne a l'indiana



Moi j'y vais plus...


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> incomparable.......
> 
> comme vouloir comparer la region parisienne paris a nice




Alors j'ai raison d'en rever....Es tu de cette région?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIII, des indiens comme Satiah (pas sure de l orthographe), bien musclés, avec des flèches pour nos coeurs :love:  :love:  :love:



Sauf que Sathia, c'est un indien d'Inde, pas un indien à plumes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout a coup, j'ai envie de manger italien  :love:



C'est pas plutôt de croquer une petite italienne?


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que Sathia, c'est un indien d'Inde, pas un indien à plumes...



Je suis au courant cher Fabien, une finesse de plus que je n'ai pas su faire passer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

la je m'énerve, mais ça devrait passer.

 Salut Fabien, salut Christelle...salut tout le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas ???
> 
> Malou.........NICHONS !!!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la je m'énerve, mais ça devrait passer.
> 
> Salut Fabien, salut Christelle...salut tout le monde



Salut à toi p'tit félin


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai raison d'en rever....Es tu de cette région?




un peu de geographie   

la toscane c'est une region, milan une ville

la toscane c'est le coeur de l'italie en culture , art, ect
florence c'est la "capitale" de cette magnifique region


milano, ma ville, c'est une ville bien grise et tristounette
tres capitaliste, tres industrielle, le coeur de la mode italienne
voire mondiale pour certains




ps: a charge de revenche pour la geo francaise


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un peu de geographie
> 
> la toscane c'est une region, milan une ville
> 
> ...



Merci Roberta, je suis au courant pour la difference Region/ville, j'étais prem's en histoire geo LOL...
Alors tu es de Milan, Mon Dieu! Que fais tu en France.....Cette ville doit te manquer d'après ce que j'ai pu voir voir sur internet


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Que fais tu en France...


Elle a rencontré un homme... :rateau:


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Je fais une tournée pour voir qui...
Je suis toujours partant, quelque soit la couleur 

Sinon et j'ai eu dentiste ce matin. Mon porte-monnaie me dit pas merci.
bonne journée à tous


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La maintenant je dormirais bien :love:



NNNNNAAAAAAA !!!! faut pas dormir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

là je me dis que mon APN devrait être arrivé chez moi : cool. Dès ce soir je fais du nu et je vous le post dans le portfolio demain.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle a rencontré un homme... :rateau:




tout  a fait .....mais le monsieur m'a vite abandonnée
apres le mariage


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait .....mais le monsieur m'a vite abandonnée
> apres le mariage


il a attendu aussi longtemps ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je fais une tournée pour voir qui...
> 
> 
> Sinon et j'ai eu dentiste ce matin





lui aussi ??    

et ben......      :love:


----------



## LiliTh (26 Janvier 2005)

Bien le bonjour vous tous


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sinon et j'ai eu dentiste ce matin.


Tu l'as boulé rouge ou vert ?


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Mon porte-monnaie me dit pas merci.


Et tes dents ?


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as boulé rouge ou vert ?
> 
> Et tes dents ?



Non, pas de coup de boule à mon dentiste, il est sympa _[non, Robertav... pas gentil comme tu sembles l'imaginer  ]_, il fait pas mal en plus, donc mes dents sont contentes et mes nerfs aussi ! Bon, j'ai aussi mes petits trucs pour penser à autre chose. Respirer avec le ventre, visualiser un point très loin, penser à une excellente scène de panique claustrophobe dans un film de Woody Allen, ça décontracte !  

Sinon, tu sauras que je ne boule jamais rouge (en fait j'ai jamais croisé quelqu'un qui le mérite, avec le recul), donc mon dentiste n'a rien a craindre. Bon, si on me le demande, je le ferai 

Vous zotres par contre... faites attention ! Tjs 6 petits verts par jour...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

qui en veut 7....... dans le dents ?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui en veut 7....... dans le dents ?



 :bebe: moi madame :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour vous tous


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour vous tous






bien le bonjour a toi    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :bebe: moi madame :bebe:




peux pas......arrete de toucher a la machine


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Bonjour Saint Maclou


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant j'essaie de déchiffrer une photo très très sombre   

(__)


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peux pas......arrete de toucher a la machine



rohhhh !!!!!!! saleté de machine


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Saint Maclou


 :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Alors ta Fuego n'est pas trop gélée???


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui en veut 7....... dans le dents ?


Moi j'suis toujours preneur, à défaut d'autre chose!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ta Fuego n'est pas trop gélée???


Nan quand j'ai remis une bande blanche sur chaque côté cet automne j'ai aussi changé les joints    sinon pour la serrure c'est facile, je m'appuie contre et penses a tes fesses  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ta Fuego n'est pas trop gélée???






tout tout otut on saura tout sur saint mac clou !!!!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

J'ai appris hier soir qu'il y avait une cathédrale Saint-Maclou...   

je me demande s'il y a une cathédrale Supermoquette qui domine le lac ?


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan quand j'ai remis une bande blanche sur chaque côté cet automne j'ai aussi changé les joints    sinon pour la serrure c'est facile, je m'appuie contre et penses a tes fesses  :love:



Tu dois mettre longtemps à partir alors....on m'a toujours dit que la resistance devait etre particulierement adaptée et de bonne facture, crois tu vraiment que tu sois équipé pour? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis toujours preneur, à défaut d'autre chose!



essayé...

echoué...

trop donné a toi


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> essayé...
> 
> echoué...
> 
> trop donné a toi


 Alors oublions le coup de boule, et passons au reste! :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Enfin un peu de repit dans cette journée de malade


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Alors oublions le coup de boule, et passons au reste! :love:



oui, t'as raison , perdons pas de temps !!! 



tu a mis où la pommade pour le massage aux  pieds?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu a mis où la pommade pour le massage aux  pieds?


A tes risques et périls alors!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un peu de repit dans cette journée de malade



pas mieux... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Alors oublions le coup de boule, et passons au reste! :love:



qu'entend tu par "reste" ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un peu de repit dans cette journée de malade


malade de fruit jolie jolie jolie


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

faudrait que j'essaie de poster à mort pour arriver à dépasser Fabienr au compteur mais je me demande si ça sert à quelque chose le flood comme ça, pour voir ?


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Dans le genre comme ça...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Réagit-il ? 

Bon, je laisse tomber

Je sors


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre comme ça...


 Non à rien :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

et puis c'est moi qui on taxe de flodeuse !!!


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'entend tu par "reste" ?


Tu as des idées à nous soumettre?


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Je ne joue que dans la catégorie Amateur... je suis pas pro...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> A tes risques et périls alors!



quel risque ?  

j'ai ma ceinture moi.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Réagit-il ?
> 
> Bon, je laisse tomber
> 
> Je sors



Ben je bosse, c'est pas mon heure de flood


----------



## LiliTh (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait que j'essaie de poster à mort pour arriver à dépasser Fabienr au compteur mais je me demande si ça sert à quelque chose le flood comme ça, pour voir ?



A cette heure ci, il t'en reste a peine 4... 4 p'tit flood, c rien  

Allé fini la pose, je revise mes calculs d'incertitudes...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel risque ?
> 
> j'ai ma ceinture moi.......


 J'ai la clé!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Pour info, DT, je tiens le coup, ça va... je me calme mais ça va... 

Là je vais réviser la liste des courses...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la clé!



ça m'etonnerait fortement !!!!  

l'homme l'as mise en securité dans son coffre fort !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis c'est moi qui on taxe de flodeuse !!!


Non toi c'est pas pareille, tu es une pollueuse de threads sérieux


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça m'etonnerait fortement !!!!
> 
> l'homme l'as mise en securité dans son coffre fort !!!


 Quel homme, quelle confiance en sa femme!


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Honte sur elle


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Roberta tu l'as fais comment ta recette (si tu en as une particulière) de la sauce tomates pour spaghetti/capellini?

J'en trouve sur internet mais j'aimerai celle d'une vraie de vraie


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

là, je sens que j'ai la crève. La fièvre monte, je tousse, j'ai mal partout.
Fait chier, j'aime pas être malade
En plus j'ai pris un RTT demain, si c'est pour être malade, ça va me gonfler!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

ce midi quelqu'un m'a boulé (vert ) en me disant ceci "fais moi rugir..."

Alors je pose les questions suivantes, à la personne qui se reconnaîtra   :

- rugir...de plaisir ?

- rugir = rougir ?

- qu'est-ce qui motiverait cette soudaine passion : pas mon avatar j'espère.

- quand ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Roberta tu l'as fais comment ta recette (si tu en as une particulière) de la sauce tomates pour spaghetti/capellini?
> 
> J'en trouve sur internet mais j'aimerai celle d'une vraie de vraie


Ah je connais sa recette des spaghettis à la sauce tomates sans sauce tomate.


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Roberta tu l'as fais comment ta recette (si tu en as une particulière) de la sauce tomates pour spaghetti/capellini?



ça m'intéresse aussi


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce midi quelqu'un m'a boulé (vert ) en me disant ceci "fais moi rugir..."
> 
> Alors je pose les questions suivantes, à la personne qui se reconnaîtra   :
> 
> ...



Ca ferait jaser......   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça m'intéresse aussi



Tiens Mon mackie préféré, alors ca boom???


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

:sleep: je baille.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce midi quelqu'un m'a boulé (vert ) en me disant ceci "fais moi rugir..."
> 
> Alors je pose les questions suivantes, à la personne qui se reconnaîtra   :
> 
> ...



pourtant tu n'es pas un lion


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pourtant tu n'es pas un lion


la personne en face non plus, d'où mes questions


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> boom???


 
VOilà peut être un début de solution..


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> la personne en face non plus, d'où mes questions



Y'a des feulements qui se perdent!!! hihihihihi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Roberta tu l'as fais comment ta recette (si tu en as une particulière) de la sauce tomates pour spaghetti/capellini?
> 
> J'en trouve sur internet mais j'aimerai celle d'une vraie de vraie



moi j'ai un "truc" pour le pates, a toi de voir

egoutte les pates et dans la casserole vide mais encore chaude mets :

- sauce tomate (buitoni ou autre) , basilic frais , 1 cuillere soupe d'huile d'olive
fais chauffer juste un petit moment

- rajoute tes pates egouttés , melange bien et puis rajoute en pluie du parmesan
tout en continuant a melanger sinon le fromage va coller a la casserole

-quand les pates ont eté bien melange enleve la casseole du feux et sert toi 

bon app 

    








ps: * je suis nulle en cuisine , ne me demandez pas plus !!!*


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je sens que j'ai la crève. La fièvre monte, je tousse, j'ai mal partout.
> Fait chier, j'aime pas être malade
> En plus j'ai pris un RTT demain, si c'est pour être malade, ça va me gonfler!!!




Tisane de thym avec du miel et une grosse couverture cette nuit. Demain ça ira mieux... et met ton écharpe avant de sortir !


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: * je suis nulle en cuisine , ne me demandez pas plus !!!*


Mais tu sers à quoi alors?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Mon mackie préféré, alors ca boom???



la, ça gaz ... siffle ... Powered By Williams Saurin  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sers à quoi alors?




a rien


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un "truc" pour le pates, a toi de voir



J'ai vu MERCI beaucoup tu es adorable, t'inquietes pas je ne t'en demanderais plus


PS: je suis nulle aussi en cuisine sauf pour le Chili con carne que je fais comme personne


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu MERCI beaucoup tu es adorable, t'inquietes pas je ne t'en demanderais plus
> 
> 
> PS: je suis nulle aussi en cuisine sauf pour le Chili con carne que je fais comme personne



Tu connais également Paul ?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> PS: je suis nulle aussi en cuisine sauf pour le Chili con carne que je fais comme personne



ça me dirait bien un chili


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais également Paul ?



Ben figures toi que non pas perso, j'ai juste joué avec lui au printemps de Bourges en 93


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me dirait bien un chili



Oui moi aussi, tu nous invites dis???  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me dirait bien un chili



Je t'en fais quand tu veux ou tu veux     :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais également Paul ?


 
Paul Unetourtelle ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> sauf pour le Chili con carne que je fais comme personne


Je prendrai juste une ouiche Lorraine 

_Et l'addition _


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi, tu nous invites dis???  :love:



Pas de problème La Puce, tu amenes la bière?


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème La Puce, tu amenes la bière?



Oki sans soucis, et le guacamole pour aller avec le chili  miam!!  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oki sans soucis, et le guacamole pour aller avec le chili  miam!!  :love:




WOWOW je sens que l'on va etre copines....Toi et Mackie vous aimez épicés?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi, tu nous invites dis???  :love:



ça roule  reste a fixer une date  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOWOW je sens que l'on va etre copines....Toi et Mackie vous aimez épicés?


entre copines   et mackie se serait une gonzesse


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a rien


 Meuuuuh si! Certainement que si! :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Toi et Mackie vous aimez épicés?


Non rien


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non rien



   


Bon je peux amener Spyro aussi??? :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> entre copines   et mackie se serait une gonzesse



Toi tu sais feuler, mais tu as une mauvaise vue.....mattes les petits points


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon je peux amener Spyro aussi??? :love:


bah oui : entre copines ...  !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Meuuuuh si! Certainement que si! :love:




a polluer les threads serieux ?


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon je peux amener Spyro aussi??? :love:



Oui bien sur mais apporte sa caisse et sa litiere, et bien sur des casquettes de rechange


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bah oui : entre copines ...  !


Toi, on va jouer à "Tigre et Dragon", tu vas 'oir ta gueule à la sortie


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

Christelle, tu me files la dalle avec tes histoires de Chili


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon je peux amener Spyro aussi??? :love:



ça bonne bien, on a besoin de quelqu'un pour faire le feu :love:


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur mais apporte sa caisse et sa litiere, et bien sur des casquettes de rechange



Mais non mais non   

C'est un petit gragon trés propre  :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Christelle, tu me files la dalle avec tes histoires de Chili




Et j'te dis pas je le fais comme personne (je me repetes euh.....oui un peu)


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non
> 
> C'est un petit gragon trés propre  :love:  :love:



Dans ces conditions pas de problemes


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça bonne bien, on a besoin de quelqu'un pour faire le feu :love:


Et pourquoi pas tenir la chandelle pendant que t'y es  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas tenir la chandelle pendant que t'y es  :rateau:



Bonne idée....ca serait tellement romantique


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2005)

Gnu  ?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu  ?




quelques chose vous a choquer mademoiselle ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

hum...


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hum...



Bonsoir Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hum...




 toi   :love:  :love:  :love: 


quoi hum ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu  ?


is Not Unix.


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis arrêtée dans une librairie de BD...
Et je me suis ruinée.
Merci Poildep, pour Yslaire


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

J'ai mis la soupe faite maison à chauffer, le saucisson est sorti, la bouteille de blanc est au frais... le couvert est mis. J'ai faim moi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

boef bourghignon avec champignons ce soir  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

mouais... et si je te disais qu'on s'en fout ?

ça ferai prévisible non ?

j'hésite...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> boef bourghignon avec champignons ce soir  :mouais:



ne me parle pas de ça, ça me donne encore faim :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite...




tu hesite entre le bourghignon et la soupe de teo ?   

depeche toi, sinon, il en restera plus rien


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

J'aime pas trop manger chez les autres...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop manger chez les autres...



cuisine pas assez abrasif lors qu'un passage aux toilettes ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop manger chez les autres...




pourquoi ? 

tu as peur d'etre empoissoné ou 
trop attaché a tes sous pour offrire une bonne bouteille ?


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas le coup de la bouteille, au contraire mon expérience fait que j'en amène une pour être sur de pas boire de la merde...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Aprés y a toujours moyen de tomber sur ceux qui gardent ta bouteille et te servent une merdasse...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2005)

Le monde est mal fait :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Tout ceci plus d'autres petites choses font que je preferre aller au restau ou jouer à domicile...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés y a toujours moyen de tomber sur ceux qui gardent ta bouteille et te servent une merdasse...






     je connais cela !!!     


recemment invité j'ai ammené un gateau d'une patisserie avec une excellente reputation........

la maitresse de maison nous a servi du pudding !!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Ca me fait penser au bronzés font du ski quand le vieux ramène sa bouteille et qu'il ne veut pas partager avec les autres...Vous vous souvenez non? C'est d'un con et d'un beauf.....


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2005)

Je supporte pas ca, quel manque de savoir vivre ! au moins faire honneur a ses invites


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je connais cela !!!
> 
> 
> recemment invité j'ai ammené un gateau d'une patisserie avec une excellente reputation........
> ...



Ou du clafouti tout fin...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte pas ca, quel manque de savoir vivre ! au moins faire honneur a ses invites



ça m'étonne que ça vous soit jamais arrivé...

Moi on m'a même servi une bouteille de pinard entamée...

Des amis de ma femme  forcément..


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte pas ca, quel manque de savoir vivre ! au moins faire honneur a ses invites



Yes c'est ca le partage!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte pas ca, quel manque de savoir vivre ! au moins faire honneur a ses invites




pas grave, j'aime pas le gateau !!!    


par contre , bien evidemment en peste parfaite que je suis  , en partant j'ai lancé :

"vouz me donnerez de nouvelle du gateau de Carlos (le patissier) "


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, j'aime pas le gateau !!!


 C'est meme pas ca tu vois, c'est le fait... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, j'aime pas le gateau !!!
> 
> 
> par contre , bien evidemment en peste parfaite que je suis  , en partant j'ai lancé :
> ...



Carlos fait des gateaux ???

Explosifs alors...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Carlos fait des gateaux ???
> 
> Explosifs alors...





le chanteur? fils d'une psy ? je ne sais pas   

par contre mon patissier oui !!!


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Carlos fait des gateaux ???
> 
> Explosifs alors...



Bof... Tu peux mieux faire Sonny... allez : 6/20. Mais j'attends mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le chanteur? fils d'une psy ? je ne sais pas
> 
> par contre mon patissier oui !!!



Non lui c'est papayou...


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bof... Tu peux mieux faire Sonny... allez : 6/20. Mais j'attends mieux la prochaine fois.



Ben oui mais quand c'est marrant je fais de la peine aux mous qui nous lisent par milliers...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Bah on s'en tappe des mous nan ?


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais quand c'est marrant je fais de la peine aux mous qui nous lisent par milliers...



Mais c'est ça qu'est bon !


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je supporte pas ca, quel manque de savoir vivre ! au moins faire honneur a ses invites



les invitées ont soif


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est ça qu'est bon !


 :affraid: le mou ?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: le mou ?



fait gaffe, ceux qui mange du mou mange aussi du poisson


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: le mou ?



Les chats aiment le mou c'est dire s'ils sont cons...


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, je fais une pause...


----------



## yvos (26 Janvier 2005)

rien


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2005)

Là j'hésite à aller skier aujourd'hui. Il faut dire que c'est les -17°C à 2000 m et les -35°C resenti (à cause du vent) qui retiennent un peu mon envie... :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là j'hésite à aller skier aujourd'hui. Il faut dire que c'est les -17°C à 2000 m et les -35°C resenti (à cause du vent) qui retiennent un peu mon envie... :hein:


 
T'as qu'à aller bosser moi j'suis au chaud.


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là j'hésite à aller skier aujourd'hui. Il faut dire que c'est les -17°C à 2000 m et les -35°C resenti (à cause du vent) qui retiennent un peu mon envie... :hein:


 


Cruelle question..


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je vous dis bonjour à tous


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonne que ça vous soit jamais arrivé...
> 
> Moi on m'a même servi une bouteille de pinard entamée...
> 
> Des amis de ma femme  forcément..


Tu es le meilleur sonny!   :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là j'hésite à aller skier aujourd'hui. Il faut dire que c'est les -17°C à 2000 m et les -35°C resenti (à cause du vent) qui retiennent un peu mon envie... :hein:


Moi j'y vais demain... A villard je pense...


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2005)

'lut les gens


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

putain, la chaudière de ma boîte est en pannne, on se pèle le jonc


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> putain, la chaudière de ma boîte est en pannne, on se pèle le jonc


Va skier...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> putain, la chaudière de ma boîte est en pannne, on se pèle le jonc


et vos "lumières"* ne suffisent pas à vous réchauffer ?  





* = cerveaux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

la je repense a ce que j'ai lu ce matin.....



sois disant une meteorite a eté a l'origine de la vague desctructrice d'asie

l'angleterre veut que les dossier mondiaux sur le ufo soient ouverts  au grand public

la vague de froid anormal survenue en ce moment  serait du a une "manipulation" de l'homme


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je repense a ce que j'ai lu ce matin.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il paraîtrait même que Mackie ne serait pas de cette planète : Macg a immédiatement démenti l'info


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je repense a ce que j'ai lu ce matin.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Portnawak....Ca sent les relents de XFiles...En philo notre prof commentait un texte de Machiavel (je crois que c'etait la Republique) en nous démontrant l importance de faire peur aux foules pour mieux les controler....Pas la peur du pouvoir de l'homme, mais le pouvoir divin....En l'occurence tous ce qu'on dit sur les differents systèmes de contrôle de nos vies (services secrets), comme une ombre planante et menacante, n'est ni plus ni moins que la version paienne de la peur de l'église au moyen age


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> il paraîtrait même que Mackie ne serait pas de cette planète : Macg a immédiatement démenti l'info



NNNNAAAAAA !!!!!! je suis bien sur terre :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> NNNNAAAAAA !!!!!! je suis bien sur terre :love:






et moi sur la lune   



 goulv  :love:


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Je vais me faire un café. Je suis en pleine traduction anglais-français. C'est pas trop difficile et je me dis que j'adore cette langue. C'est du technique, pas de la littérature, ça je garde la lecture pour le soir ou le métro.

Ecouter les gens dans les rues de Londres a été un vrai plaisir.
Et vous, vous comprenez mieux/moins bien l'anglais ou américain ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mes résultats du TOEIC...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi sur la lune



et d'autres sur des nuages


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Tiens moi c'était TOEFL, à l'époque !!


----------



## LiliTh (27 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde et bonne journée en ce jeudi 27 janvier...



			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mes résultats du TOEIC...


C'est si catastrophique ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi c'était TOEFL, à l'époque !!


TOEFL c'est universitaire, pour un anglais académique
TOEIC c'est professionnel, pour un anglais ... professionnel


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mes résultats du TOEIC...



c'est qui ça encore???


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde et bonne journée en ce jeudi 27 janvier...
> 
> 
> C'est si catastrophique ?


Non, je suis très agréablement surpris! 875 point! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Va skier...



Pas de neige sur Paris, du coup les télésièges sont arrêtés...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pas de neige sur Paris, du coup les télésièges sont arrêtés...



tu vas bosser en skis ?


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pas de neige sur Paris, du coup les télésièges sont arrêtés...


 
quand te reverrais-je, pays merveilleux heu..


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pas de neige sur Paris, du coup les télésièges sont arrêtés...



bientôt des pistes de ski dans le 93


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> TOEFL c'est universitaire, pour un anglais académique
> TOEIC c'est professionnel, pour un anglais ... professionnel


 
oh bordel, ça me rappelle la jeunesse...le TOEIC..

tu vas avoir un joli diplôme tout décoré..

alors, combien? (moi, j'ai eu 915   )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordel, ça me rappelle la jeunesse...le TOEIC..
> 
> tu vas avoir un joli diplôme tout décoré..
> 
> alors, combien? (moi, j'ai eu 915  )


comment on fait pour passser ce truc ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> alors, combien? (moi, j'ai eu 915   )


875... J'vais aller prendre des cours d'anglais!


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour passser ce truc ?


http://www.toeic.ch/


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

faudrait que je me renseigne... j'ai un anglais de terrain et littéraire mélangé. D'un côté le technique du web et du print, de l'autre un peu de littérature plus ou moins pointue (de Harry Potter, Dan Brown à Gore Vidal ou Truman Capote). J'ai aucune idée de mon niveau, en fait. Je galère toujours en passant au parlé.
[ooops Edit, merci Goulven...]

et pour les autres... par là...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

je prépare le café 






qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Un nuage de lait s'il te plait.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prépare le café
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oui !!! 1/2 sucre, Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

moi mackie     

une sucrette ....merci mon ange !!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prépare le café
> 
> 
> 
> ...



transparent comme ça et sans mousse, c'est de la pisse d'âne ton café... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

mackie , ne l'ecoute surtout pas le fabien     

il doit etre mal reveillé
ou sinon c'est que...

sa jolie "collegue" ne lui a pas fait encore un petit signe


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

La couleur ne fait rien à l'affaire... Les meilleurs arabica sont plutôt clairs et à tonalité blonde plutôt que goudronnée


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je veux un café de cow-boy, un truc poilu qui arrache, sinon je me rendors !*
> :sleep:




Roberto, tu as déja bu du café americain???? On ne dirait pas....Parce que c'est entre la chicoré et le Thé question gout


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie , ne l'ecoute surtout pas le fabien
> 
> 
> sa jolie "collegue" ne lui a pas fait encore un petit signe




Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant, je me remets - lentement - de trois jours de boulot épuisants passés en partie dans de sinistres et informes zones industrielles, plus des galères de transports
Je bois enfin un bon café pour oublier les expressos âcres comme de la bile, seule alternative aux déca à goût de solvant chimique


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, tu as déja bu du café americain???? On ne dirait pas....Parce que c'est entre la chicoré et le Thé question gout



ben oui, et c'est souvent servi déjà sucré


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de *cow-boys mexicains* qui s' lavent pas, tu vois ?


Et dont il vaut mieux ne pas savoir avec quoi ils font le café :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est dégueulasse !
> 
> 
> Je parlais de *cow-boys mexicains* qui s' lavent pas, tu vois ?
> :love:




Oui je vois.....pas mon truc ça...  ...Du genre raleur de bas étage, adrasant dans le vide????


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:




NNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!! c'est pas bien les ragots


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots Des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai une collègue qui me fournissait en chocolat aux noisettes. Mais bizarrement, depuis que je ne suis plus célibataire, elle a arreté :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une collègue qui me fournissait en chocolat aux noisettes. Mais bizarrement, depuis que je ne suis plus célibataire, elle a arreté :mouais:



Oui bizarre hein!!! C'est que tu n as rien compris, ou tu étais pas attiré par la demoiselle?


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, tu as déja bu du café americain????



café ET américain ne vont pas ensemble


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prépare le café
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi ! :love:


Sans lait ni sucre siouple...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! :love:
> 
> 
> Sans lait ni sucre siouple...



ça roule Fernande  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Spyro : le bon sens paysan près de chez vous !*


'Acré vindiou l'Roberto comment 'k'tu me causes là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bizarre hein!!! C'est que tu n as rien compris, ou tu étais pas attiré par la demoiselle?


les deux peut-être...( et là, elle est juste en face de moi, mais même si elle est choupinette, ben non...  Et puis je suis amoureux de toutes façons :love: )


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça roule Fernande  :rateau:



super ton deuxième prénom Angie :affraid:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'Acré vindiou l'Roberto comment 'k'tu me causes là ?



Chateauroux 36 capital du Berry, j'y suis née (pas la tete non pas la tete)

La devise du MLB "Du foin pour nos vaches, le Berry independant"


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je vais inventer pour le déjeuner ?
> _A part une salade de betteraves dont j'ai envie ?_
> :mouais:
> 
> ...




Tu me donnes faim toi...

Question aux parisiens du cru, peut-on manger sur Paris des _Fish & Chips_ corrects ?
Si la réponse est _Oui_, j'aimerai bien l'adresse ;-) !


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> les deux peut-être...( et là, elle est juste en face de moi, mais même si elle est choupinette, ben non...  Et puis je suis amoureux de toutes façons :love: )



OK, c'est mignon choupinette.....

Amoureux alors  je réitere: des ragots des ragots des ragots des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de *cow-boys mexicains*


   

Ça me fait penser à Jacques Bave


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OK, c'est mignon choupinette.....
> 
> Amoureux alors  je réitere: des ragots des ragots des ragots des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:



Ben je suis amoureux, c'est tout... Il n'y a pas matière à ragoter, personne ne la connait...

(pour les habitués, non, elle n'est pas dans le showbiz)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une collègue qui me fournissait en chocolat aux noisettes. Mais bizarrement, depuis que je ne suis plus célibataire, elle a arreté :mouais:




forcement, alle a remplacé le choco par des bizuzzz


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Amoureux alors  je réitere: des ragots des ragots des ragots des ragots  :love:  :love:  :love:


Ben on sait déjà tout, alors c'est plus des ragots hein


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je vais inventer pour le déjeuner ?
> _A part une salade de betteraves dont j'ai envie ?_
> :mouais:
> 
> ...




qui de vous 2 attends un bebé:

toi ou ta femme ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui de vous 2 attends un bebé:
> 
> toi ou ta femme ?


C'est pas plutôt des envies de fraises quand on attend un bébé ?

_Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose cette histoire de fraises, où ai-je entendu parler de fraises récemment ? _


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis amoureux, c'est tout... Il n'y a pas matière à ragoter, personne ne la connait...
> 
> (pour les habitués, non, elle n'est pas dans le showbiz)



Dommage


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis amoureux, c'est tout... Il n'y a pas matière à ragoter, personne ne la connait...
> 
> (pour les habitués, non, elle n'est pas dans le showbiz)


 Mais tout le monde sait que je ne suis pas dans le showbiz'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

premier mari, premiere grossesse:

- cheri j'ai envie des fraises
- et tu veux que je le cherche où en pleins hiver et a 2 h? 
le copain 
-  attends roby , je vais vite faire un saut a mon boulot (restaurant)
mon mari 
- ces bonne femmes elle ne savant plus a qui penser pour nous faire ch...:mouais:

second mari, seconde grossesse :

- hoo que je mangerais bien des cornichons
- bouge pas, je vais vite voir si la friterie peut me depanner


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> super ton deuxième prénom Angie :affraid:


  tu crois vraiment tout ce qu'on te dis :mouais:

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage



j'ai déjà donné, merci...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout le monde sait que je ne suis pas dans le showbiz'



Mon Supermouillette d'amour, on avait dit pas en public :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu crois vraiment tout ce qu'on te dis :mouais:
> 
> :love:



il est très naif en ce moment


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant il neige.

_Ah non il a neigé._


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> premier mari, premiere grossesse:
> 
> - cheri j'ai envie des fraises
> - et tu veux que je le cherche où en pleins hiver et a 2 h?
> ...



Je peux savoir ce que le copain du mari fesait là???  :hein:  :mouais: A deux heure du mat??? en plein hiver???    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> premier mari, premiere grossesse:
> 
> - cheri j'ai envie des fraises
> - et tu veux que je le cherche où en pleins hiver et a 2 h?
> ...



Et donc ton mari actuel est le "copain" bien vu  Comme quoi il fallait juste regarder à côté


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je peux savoir ce que le copain du mari fesait là???  :hein:  :mouais: A deux heure du mat??? en plein hiver???    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




  on s'appretait a aller au carneval de Bale 
l'ouverture est a 4h du mat


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et donc ton mari actuel est le "copain" bien vu  Comme quoi il fallait juste regarder à côté



ban non, le copain a une femme magnifique  que jamais il quittera


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est très naif en ce moment



Tu peux expliquer le fond de ta pensée?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

bonjour  

_vais sortir me prendre un 'tit café tranquille_


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ban non, le copain a une femme magnifique  que jamais il quittera



Et la réciproque est sûrement vraie


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et la réciproque est sûrement vraie


La femme a un copain magnifique qui jamais ne la quittera ? :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et la réciproque est sûrement vraie


 
Tombe le futal !  j'vais t'la faire voir, moi la réciproque...


----------



## Macounette (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> premier mari, premiere grossesse:
> 
> - cheri j'ai envie des fraises
> - et tu veux que je le cherche où en pleins hiver et a 2 h?
> ...


comme quoi, le second essai est souvent le bon :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux expliquer le fond de ta pensée?



tu est amoureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> _vais sortir me prendre un 'tit café tranquille_




tu es bien equipé niveaux bottes echarpe et tout le toutim ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien equipé niveaux bottes echarpe et tout le toutim ?


 
Il a meme des capotes doublées en fourrure polaire...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> _vais sortir me prendre un 'tit café tranquille_



Bonjour Lemmy   

Bon café et comme dit Roberta, couvres toi bien


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

j'ai faim


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim



et ben....mange !!!


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai faim, et je vais aller me faire une bonne salade Landaise, avec lardons grillés, pignons ect.... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ben....mange !!!


 
j'y songe.


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  
Comment allez vous ?
Là je viens de finir de manger et je vais pas tarder à reprendre le travail...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai faim, et je vais aller me faire une bonne salade Landaise, avec lardons grillés, pignons ect.... :love: :love: :love:



je suis troublé tout a coup   a non, j'ai encore faim :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai faim, et je vais aller me faire une bonne salade Landaise, avec lardons grillés, pignons ect.... :love: :love: :love:




pas de moules ni de morues?        :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

Comme j'ai la fièvre et mal partout, je joue


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis troublé tout a coup  a non, j'ai encore faim :love:


 
Incroyable... 
Mais tout ton budget mensuel passe dans la nourriture ???!!??


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai la fièvre et mal partout, je joue


 
Salut ! 
Joue bien et soigne toi bien !!


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable...
> Mais tout ton budget mensuel passe dans la nourriture ???!!??



non, celui de mes parents


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, celui de mes parents


 
:affraid:  ben mon cochon ! t'as la belle vie.. 
ca fais bien longtemp que j ai pas mangé au frais de la princesse...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui, tu ne nous apprends rien, on le savait que Mackie était fils de roi


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, tu ne nous apprends rien, on le savait que Mackie était fils de roi


 
Excuse moi mais je ne connais pas tous le monde donc moi par contre j'ai appris quelquechose...   
Tant mieux je me coucherai moins bete ce soir !!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, celui de mes parents


 Squatteur en plus le Mackie  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

ah lala y a des coups de pied au c** qui se perdent là !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Squatteur en plus le Mackie  :rateau:



et opportuniste   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ah lala y a des coups de pied au c** qui se perdent là !!!



fait gaffe, moi je banni


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et opportuniste   :rateau:


 Hehehe :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et opportuniste  :rateau:


 
eh ben t as raison profites en car un jour ce sera different


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Et il est très joueur quand il a faim. Comme les tigres dans leur cage !
pouf ! un coup de papattes et plus de universe player !


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe, moi je banni


----------



## MrStone (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et il est très joueur quand il a faim. Comme les tigres dans leur cage !
> pouf ! un coup de papattes et plus de universe player !



  Ça aura été un passage éclair  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

bon je me rattrappe !!!!  

Tiens mackie et bon app !!!!


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hehehe :rateau:



j'aurais peu être pas du le dire


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

Alors elle etait bonne ma petite salade ????


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

il y a christelle qui vous dit au revoir pour toujours


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

au revoir christelle !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien equipé niveaux bottes echarpe et tout le toutim ?





			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Lemmy
> 
> Bon café et comme dit Roberta, couvres toi bien



   

tout va bien, j'ai pas pris froid


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a christelle qui vous dit au revoir pour toujours


 Gnu ?


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gnu ?



elle doit faire la tête


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2005)

la je rentre de manger


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> la je rentre de manger


 Coucou Bassman 


Je ne te vois plus tres souvent ces temps-ci


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Hmmmmmm une bonne soupe de carottes.  :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Bassman
> 
> 
> Je ne te vois plus tres souvent ces temps-ci


 
Bah ca bosse un peu quoi, pis j'etais pas venu au bar depuis un moment


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

En parlant de nourriture, je vais prender ma pause de midi :sleep:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm une bonne soupe de carottes.  :love:



tu est un lapin déguiser en dragon en faite ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a christelle qui vous dit au revoir pour toujours


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu es un lapin déguisé en dragon en fait ?


En fait j'ai été élevé par des lapins  

_Et c'était pas facile avec des cornes qui ressemblent à des carottes :hein:  _


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai la fièvre et mal partout, je joue


Emporte le pour ton diant lodèvois


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Squatteur en plus le Mackie  :rateau:


Non, non, Mackie ? Tanguy :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et il est très joueur quand il a faim.


Ah, ça, rien de le dire 
Il adore envoyer les nioubies outrecuidants lui cueillir des fraises :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ça, rien de le dire
> Il adore envoyer les nioubies outrecuidants lui cueillir des fraises :rateau:


 Et jouer avec la nourriture


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Mackie ? Tanguy :rateau:




NNNNNNAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!! même pas vrai


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et jouer avec la nourriture



NNNNNNNNAAAAAAA !!!!! je joue pas avec la nourriture  :rateau:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

Nan mais je pense (et j espere d'ailleurs) que mackie à compris que c'était de l'humour  
Puis si ça n'a pas été pris dans le bon sens je m'en excuse. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de rentrer apres un passionnant apres midi
au theatre   avec des gosses qui n'ont pas eté capable de 
rester tranquil une seule minute  :mouais: 

la piece etait plus que bof, meme la maitresse a eté tenté de roupiller


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

je vais me chercher un 32


robertav, je t'en ramène un?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me prépare à prendre le TGV, si du moins il part comme prévu malgré les perturbations  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vais me chercher un 32
> 
> 
> robertav, je t'en ramène un?









c'est pas encore l'heure,
pour le moment un the citron est le bienvenu


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas encore l'heure,
> pour le moment un the citron est le bienvenu


 
attention, un 32 n'a rien à voir avec un 51, une 1664, une 33 export ou un get 27


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

la machine a café fait des "irish coffee" ... sans alcool  un chocolat pour moi donc !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

un choco je veux bien aussi il fait trop froid auj ...

je viens d'echapper de justesse pour un'autre sortie glaciale
l'homme ira voir tout seul notre future maison !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

je viens de tester un *chocolat* traditionnel en copeaux pour me réchauffer   

_vaut mieux mettre la moitié de la dose conseillée...)_ 


mais c'est diablement bon   

z'en voulez, tous les deux ?


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

là je fais mon devoir macgéen quotidien, et il y en a presque plus... après je vais filer, j'ai courses et concert ce soir et je suis grave à la bourre


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

je me casse du boulot
je rejoins ma chérie  :love: 

avant une réunion (voire deux si je suis motivé  )
puis je retrouve à nouveau ma copine et ses amies pour une soirée crêpe


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

je vais y aller


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tester un *chocolat* traditionnel en copeaux pour me réchauffer
> 
> _vaut mieux mettre la moitié de la dose conseillée...)_
> 
> ...





hmmmmmm ! est-ce que ça ressemble au chocolat "a la taza " espagnol (tablettes à râper) ??? et on remue dans la tasse avec un bâton de cannelle en guise de cuiller...
à se damner


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

La je connecte une carte AirPort a un reseau WiFi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> hmmmmmm ! est-ce que ça ressemble au chocolat "a la taza " espagnol (tablettes à râper) ??? et on remue dans la tasse avec un bâton de cannelle en guise de cuiller...
> à se damner



tout à fait 

mais pour moi, sans la canelle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tester un *chocolat* traditionnel en copeaux pour me réchauffer
> z'en voulez, tous les deux ?



il est chaud?

tres tres tres super chaud?


oui ? alors 2 tasses !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je commence à me dire que j'ai un max de trukafer que j'ai pas fait cet après-m' vu que j'ai mis le souk dans tout l'appart' en direct !
> :rose:




mais les chemises n'etaient pas deja repassé?    

t'es vraiment le roi roventa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est chaud?
> tres tres tres super chaud?
> oui ? alors 2 tasses !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



il _*était* _ bien chaud   

j'ai tout bu...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il _*était* _ bien chaud
> 
> j'ai tout bu...





pffffffff   egoiste !!!  





a propos de chaud , j'ai posé une question sur le mini chat 
tu saurais m'aider ?


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y vais demain... A villard je pense...



Je suis allé sur la France (Châtel, Linga), une journée vraiment superbe !
Il faisait assez froid (probablement -20° en haut des pistes, mais tout à fait supportable), et heureusement très peu de vent sauf sur certaines crêtes !

Ahhh si seulement, je pouvais y retourner demain, après-demain et après-après-demain...... :love:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

bah moi comme d'hab a cette heure c'est l apéro !!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

La je termine le taf et je m'apprete a rentrer :love: (enfin  )


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé sur la France (Châtel, Linga), une journée vraiment superbe !
> Il faisait assez froid (probablement -20° en haut des pistes, mais tout à fait supportable), et heureusement très peu de vent sauf sur certaines crêtes !
> 
> Ahhh si seulement, je pouvais y retourner demain, après-demain et après-après-demain...... :love:




Te plaint pas moi ca fai des années que j'ai pas vu une piste de ski....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

là j'hesite entre bouler quelq'un ou aller dans ma cuisine


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'hesite entre bouler quelq'un ou aller dans ma cuisine


J'ai une idée !!! Tu boules quelqu'un et après tu vas dans ta cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une idée !!! Tu boules quelqu'un et après tu vas dans ta cuisine




trop tard      




> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation
> ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'hesite entre bouler quelq'un ou aller dans ma cuisine



BOule boule !!!!!


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop tard




arf..mince ! tu boule beaucoup toi didonc...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu est amoureux ?



Maintenant que tu l'as vue, tu peux comprendre que oui!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a christelle qui vous dit au revoir pour toujours



Pourquoi pour toujours? elle fait la gueule?


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'hesite entre bouler quelq'un ou aller dans ma cuisine


 Zut alors !!! :rose:


----------



## Universe player (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Zut alors !!! :rose:




Je ne te le fais pas dire...


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me prépare à prendre le TGV, si du moins il part comme prévu malgré les perturbations


Ben j'en ai pris un autre une heure plus tard, qui lui même avait 20 minutes de retard et n'était apparemment suivi d'aucun :hein:
C'était pas si mal finalement


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

la je viens squatter macgé


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> la je viens squatter macgé



c'est pas bien de squatter


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

la je rentre d'une epuisante journée de boulot, et me prepare pour une autre dans 2/3 heures, si mon reveil sonne.
(et il a interet, pas le choix)

:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Là, je viens de voir que "Roberto et Pepita" est déjà en ligne sinon en vente sur les magasins en ligne de alapage et de la Fnac (sur amazon, aussi sans doute, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller voir).

Roberto, respect !   

ya plus qu'à attendre début avril


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de voir que "Roberto et Pepita" est déjà en ligne sinon en vente sur les magasins en ligne de alapage et de la Fnac (sur amazon, aussi sans doute, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller voir).
> 
> Roberto, respect !
> 
> ya plus qu'à attendre début avril



il est ici chez la fnac


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est ici chez la fnac


'tain il chôme pas Vincent :affraid:


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bien de squatter



ba je squatte là où il y a de la chaleur    :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://www3.fnac.com/item/author.do...20052140]'tain il chôme pas Vincnet :affraid:



essais encore


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je squatte là où il y a de la chaleur    :love:



essais même pas d'aller sous mon bureau


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essais encore




 oui bon ben la 5e fois c'était la bonne :rateau:


:rose: désolé!


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Arrrrfff     

Ah oui c'est vrai!!!     :love:  :love:  :love: 

Bravo Roberto  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (27 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba je squatte là où il y a de la chaleur    :love:








			
				air connu a dit:
			
		

> « [...] toujours à côté du poil ! »


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est ici chez la fnac


Et c'est déjà à -5%  
Et pour nous c'est combien ?


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est déjà à -5%
> Et pour nous c'est combien ?



5 % maxi comme le dit la loi lang


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> 'tain il chôme pas Vincent :affraid:



Oui enfin je crois que c'est un homonyme... Enfin faudrait lui demander


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je viens faire coucou sur MacGé... En écoutant les suites pour violoncelles de Jean-Sébastien BACH....


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon Roberto, j'espère que tu as cité le nom de chacun d'entre nous dans ta dédicace????


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens faire coucou sur MacGé... En écoutant les suites pour violoncelles de Jean-Sébastien BACH....



Tu pourrais au moins dire par qui.


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberto, j'espère que tu as cité le nom de chacun d'entre nous dans ta dédicace???.



Malheureux, s'il fait ça, son bouquin sera interdit avant même d'être publié, pour cause d'atteinte au moral de la nation, de glorification des nases, d'incitation à la déconnade, d'exercice illégal de la médecine, de manque de sérieux caractérisé, j'en passe, mais c'est bien parce que je n'ai pas le temps.


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais au moins dire par qui.


 Qui ça qui ????  :hein:  :hein: Qui que quoi comment, d'abord !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

la je me dit que bon , 
fiston vient de sortir des vacances de noel
demain journée machin donc pas ecole
samedi est jour liberé
et la semaine prochaine les vacances blanches commencent  :mouais: 



ils ont quand meme la belle vie ces etudiants !!!!


----------



## Gabi (27 Janvier 2005)

Je suis vraiment un crétin...

Il y a deux jours, je me suis amusé à mettre un avis sur l'imac G5 sur fnac.com en ecrivant comme si j'étais un "homme de 40 ans qui a toujours eu un PC" : en faisant comme si moi aussi j'hésitais à quitter les PC, histoire de ne pas être trop direct et apeurer le potentiel switcheur...
Pseudo "Eric de Paris"
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1589267&NID=1666291&RNID=%2D49&SubjectId=1666291&SID=7098e9c1%2Daf09%2D509b%2D92b6%2D9d5c7caa46ec&UID=053b35574%2Ddaec%2D93eb%2Dc4fe%2Da86c5f0708f8&AID=&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=280120052208

Mais là où je suis vraiment un crétin, c'est que j'ai aussi mis un avis sur un PC Acer que je n''avais jamais touché et en y glissant une pub pour l'imac...
Pseudo "Julien de Marseille"
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1577420&NID=4092649&RNID=%2D49&SubjectId=4092649&SID=7098e9c1%2Daf09%2D509b%2D92b6%2D9d5c7caa46ec&UID=053b35574%2Ddaec%2D93eb%2Dc4fe%2Da86c5f0708f8&AID=&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=280120052208


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

ouais, après c'est tout de suite moins drole


----------



## Gabi (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ils ont quand meme la belle vie ces etudiants !!!!



:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: 
Etant en plein partiels, j'avoue ne pas être à 100% d'accord avec cet avis, 
voire même pas du tout en fait.


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vous souhaite *une bonne soirée* s'enchainant directement avec *une excellente nuit* !
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 Merci et bonne nuit !


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça qui ????  :hein:  :hein: Qui que quoi comment, d'abord !



Qui joue du violoncelle ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vous souhaite *une bonne soirée* s'enchainant directement avec *une excellente nuit* !
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



roberto, tu vas faire la tournée des fnaques à partir d'avril ?


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qui joue du violoncelle ?


 Paul Tortelier... L'album original date de 1961....


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
> Etant en plein partiels, j'avoue ne pas être à 100% d'accord avec cet avis,
> voire même pas du tout en fait.



Compte pas sur moi pour te plaindre.

Quand on me demande qu'est-ce que j'avais comme vocation dans l'existence (à mon âge, on met ça à l'imparfait   ), sans hésitation, je réponds : étudiant !

D'ailleurs, je ne peux pas dire que j'ai raté ma vocation, vu le temps que j'ai passé à la fac.  
Et si mes os durent un peu, ce n'est pas dit que je n'y retourne pas

Alors arrête de te plaindre (de "couchirer" comme disait ma grand-mère) et profite !


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Roberto  est ici chez la fnac



et il nous poste  un film en trois parties  PTDR      

Tout le monde y va des ficelles de caleçon...  :love:  et voilà que  Monsieur Roberto Vendez se casse en disant juste bonsoir... 


t'es certain de bien savoir ce que tu fais Roberto...?     


 tout le monde.... je suis de retour de la tannière de l'AmoK... tout s'est bien passé... pas eu besoin des fusées de détresse...    

je vous poste les restes de l' Amok là où il faut ....  

Prochaine mission... repérage de la Livrée Cardinalice du Gugusse sudiste en robe Violette...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors arrête de te plaindre (de "couchirer" comme disait ma grand-mère) et profite !




il ne peut pas comprendre, il connait pas ,  il peut juste immaginer 

gabi, on se donne rdv dans 10 ans?


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Paul Tortelier... L'album original date de 1961....



je l'ai, enfin, le CD, pas l'original.

Mes oreilles peu éduquées et sûrement tire-bouchonnées ne me permettent pas de prétendre qu'une version est mieux qu'une autre, pas plus pour les suites de Bach que pour autre chose. Mais il se trouve que j'ai entendu, il y a bien longtemps au festival de Prades, Pierre Fournier jouer 2 de ces suites (je n'y connaissais rien) avec une sonate de Kodaly, et que ça m'a suffisamment marqué pour que, depuis, ces suites soient un repère pour moi. je crois que demain, je vais m'en amener au boulot, celles de Tortelier par exemple    (parce que j'ai forcément acheté celles de Fournier).


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et il nous poste  un film en trois parties  PTDR
> 
> Tout le monde y va des ficelles de caleçon...  :love:  et voilà que  Monsieur Roberto Vendez se casse en disant juste bonsoir...
> 
> ...



Il nous la joue distrait, oie blanche, "je ne suis pas celle que vous croyez", etc.

Comediante !


----------



## Gabi (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> gabi, on se donne rdv dans 10 ans?



Pas besoin : je suis conscient de ma chance : pas trop d'obligations, les amis, du temps libre...

Mais pendant les partiels, c'est quand même pas trés agréable, d'autant plus que l'on n'a même pas une semaine sans cours pour réviser...


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Janvier 2005)

Voilà! Je viens de rentrer du volley! On a gagné notre match 3-0  

Allé, une bonne douche et au dodo :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

la je viens d'allumer une cigarette a l'invers !! :mouais: 


bonne nuit pitchoune :love:


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon Roberto, j'espère que tu as cité le nom de chacun d'entre nous dans ta dédicace????


En tout cas je tiens à préciser que [mode maitre grolar] j'ai dans cette enveloppe un MP qui prouve que j'ai personnellement participé à cette oeuvre majeure [/mode]


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai, enfin, le CD, pas l'original.
> 
> Mes oreilles peu éduquées et sûrement tire-bouchonnées ne me permettent pas de prétendre qu'une version est mieux qu'une autre, pas plus pour les suites de Bach que pour autre chose. Mais il se trouve que j'ai entendu, il y a bien longtemps au festival de Prades, Pierre Fournier jouer 2 de ces suites (je n'y connaissais rien) avec une sonate de Kodaly, et que ça m'a suffisamment marqué pour que, depuis, ces suites soient un repère pour moi. je crois que demain, je vais m'en amener au boulot, celles de Tortelier par exemple    (parce que j'ai forcément acheté celles de Fournier).



Ma connaissance en musique classique se situe au niveau... néant   

Bon je parle pas des morceaux que tout le monde connait... Quoique si j'ai un léger nuage de connaissance en musisuqe classique.

Bon c'est surtout que j'ai un collègue qui n'écoute que de la musique classique et qui m'a preté le CD.


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je tiens à préciser que [mode maitre grolar] j'ai dans cette enveloppe un MP qui prouve que j'ai personnellement participé à cette oeuvre majeure [/mode]



T'es le sponsor fournisseur de casquettes???


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens d'allumer une cigarette a l'invers !! :mouais:
> 
> 
> bonne nuit pitchoune :love:



C'est sûr que c'était plus simple du temps où il n'y avait pas de filtre !   
Y font rien que nous compliquer l'existence avec tous leurs trucs modernes   
Tu devrais demander l'ouverture d'un forum dédié du côté des technicos.

(ceci dit, vu que j'ai fumé au plus 40 clopes dans ma vie, je suis peut-être pas le mieux placé pour les forums techniques sur la cigarette   )


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ma connaissance en musique classique se situe au niveau... néant
> 
> Bon je parle pas des morceaux que tout le monde connait... Quoique si j'ai un léger nuage de connaissance en musisuqe classique.
> 
> Bon c'est surtout que j'ai un collègue qui n'écoute que de la musique classique et qui m'a preté le CD.



Bon, on est à peu près du même niveau, alors    Mais en tous cas, ces suites elles me plaisent !


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mais pendant les partiels, c'est quand même pas trés agréable, d'autant plus que l'on n'a même pas une semaine sans cours pour réviser...


Eh oui, et puis les vacances c'est sacré, et puis on va quand même pas bosser tous les soirs pour apprendre ses cours et faire des exos (là où ça peut s'appliquer). Ben non hein quelle idée. 

Bon moi non plus je le faisais pas, mais au moins j'allais pas me plaindre après    

Allez encore un coucou  à tous ceux qui pensent à leurs "partiels". Et qui ont autre chose à faire que lire ce post sur macgé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

la je suis morte de rire entre le post de l'enfant a bebert et les ecrits de luc     


bonne nuit  :love:


......soyez sages


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on est à peu près du même niveau, alors    Mais en tous cas, ces suites elles me plaisent !



Trop génial   J'en suis au 2e CD et c'est toujours aussi bon.

Je trouve le violoncelle vraiment extraordinaire comme instrument.


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Trop génial   J'en suis au 2e CD et c'est toujours aussi bon.
> 
> Je trouve le violoncelle vraiment extraordinaire comme instrument.


 Si tu veux j'ai un pote qui sait jouer du violon


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai un pote qui sait jouer du violon


Tiens ça fait penser qu'il faudrait que je m'y remette un jour, si j'ai le courage  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait penser qu'il faudrait que je m'y remette un jour, si j'ai le courage  :rateau:


 t'en as pas fait depuis combien de temps ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> t'en as pas fait depuis combien de temps ?


Trop longtemps


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Trop longtemps


 J'aimerais savoir jouer de tous les instruments :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça fait penser qu'il faudrait que je m'y remette un jour, si j'ai le courage  :rateau:



Moi aussi...

NAN c'est pas une bonne idée du tout, tout compte fait  :rose:  :rose:

Je parle pour mon cas...


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...
> 
> NAN c'est pas une bonne idée du tout, tout compte fait  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Je parle pour mon cas...


 héhéhé j'ai essayé d'en faire, c'était assez comique


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé j'ai essayé d'en faire, c'était assez comique


 Pas de chat j'espère ???


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chat j'espère ???


 j'adore les chats !!! :rose:


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2005)

demain... Thalassa sur la 3 ,...  en Camargue...  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les chats !!! :rose:


oui maisles chats y aiment pas trop le violon au début


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2005)

Là, je donne un petit coup de zappette et je m'en vais dormir.


----------



## toph (28 Janvier 2005)

Ben là je vais retruvé mon lit, bone nuit


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> oui maisles chats y aiment pas trop le violon au début


 leurs boyaux surtout sinon le chat je crois qu'il s'en fou  bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> leurs boyaux surtout sinon le chat je crois qu'il s'en fou  bonne nuit :sleep:


  Les minets ont l'oreille délicate, ils n'aiment pas du tout les fausses notes ni les basses boum boum boum


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il est ici chez la fnac


 :affraid: 
visiblement, il a toujours pas resolu le problème de la couv'  :rateau:


----------



## LiliTh (28 Janvier 2005)

Je reviens d'une longue partie de billard (ou j'ai gagné   )
 Et là, je vous dis a tous une bonne nuité


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

on aura une séance de dédicace ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _*MAIS C'EST QUOI CE DÉLIRE ???!!!*_
> :hein:
> 
> ...



Si tu leur a donnés Waldgänger comme nom de scène, c'est normal     

En tout cas


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

Coucou tout le monde :love: 
Roberto, félicitations pour la sortie de ta bédé :love: je me dépêche de poster la news là où tu sais 
En ce moment je m'ennuie... veux aller skier ! :love: et je regarde béatement la boîte de mon shuffle fraîchement arrivé et je me dis que la journée va être bien longue avant que je ne puisse l'ouvrir ce soir 

bonne journée à tous


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est précommandé chez moi la BD de rob' en tout cas :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

moi j'achète directement a roberto si il est dédicacé :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'achète directement a roberto si il est dédicacé :love:


Idem :love:
Roberto, tu vends en direct ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2005)

Roberto, je vais commander ma BD chez ma libraire habituel et je lui dirais qu'elle en commande plusieurs et qu'elle les mette bien en évidence.


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Dis Roberto, dis leur de doubler le tirage prévu !!
Bravo, en tous cas.
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

bravooooooooo rob'    :love: 



je peux moi aussi avoir un exemplaire dedicacée ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

Super Roberto. A ta prochaine montée à Paris, tu ne coupes pas à la séance de dédicaces!!!


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Ca va s'imposer ! Tu oublieras pas le Kangoo pour le stock ! 
Félicitations !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

maintenant je peste !!!  

si on vient pas rapidement a reparer les sonnettes et interphones
je serai obligé d'aller a la poste chercher mes paquets  :mouais: 

- 6°dehors....je prefere mes + 25° dedans


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je peste !!!
> 
> si on vient pas rapidement a reparer les sonnettes et interphones
> je serai obligé d'aller a la poste chercher mes paquets  :mouais:
> ...


Un peu d'exercice dans le froid, ça fait du bien 
Hier j'étais au resto avec des copains, à la sortie, fallait attendre le bus, le prochain passait dans 10 minutes :mouais: du coup j'ai préféré rentrer à pied, 30 minutes de marche dans la neige, c'était bôôôôôô :love: :love: (et ça aide à faire redescendre le taux d'alcool :rose:  ) et j'ai même pas eu froid, ce qui n'aurait pas été le cas si on avait poireauté pour attendre le bus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'exercice dans le froid, ça fait du bien





je dois te rappeler que on m'as elevé au soleil moi ?   


bon bon d'accord, milan n'est pas a la mer mais
je suis tres frileuse  :rose:      :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - 6°dehors....je prefere mes + 25° dedans


 
C'est pas 37° dedans ???   :rose:


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je dois te rappeler que on m'as elevé au soleil moi ?
> 
> 
> bon bon d'accord, milan n'est pas a la mer mais
> je suis tres frileuse  :rose:      :love:  :love:


Je suis très frileuse moi aussi... je suis née à Rio :love:   
Et pourtant cette balade dans la neige était super :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

là mon G5 vient de me jouer le décollage d'Ariane 5 : monstrueux bruit de ventilo, l'OS ne boote pas....... alors, comme le son augmentait (fortement) et après plusieurs essais d'arrêt de la bécane, j'ai attrapé le cable d'alim' et j'ai coupé tout ça. Un témoin de la scène est resté étonné  . Je lui ai répondu que quand la bête faisait du bruit il valait mieux l'achever 


 Salut tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas 37° dedans ???   :rose:



heumm... :rose: 

il y a dedans et dedans


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2005)

Pour rob' hiphiphip....




HOURRA!!!!!!!!!!


Toutes mes ficelles.


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2005)

bah pourtant quand SM il parle de son dedans, j'suis sur qu'il est a 37°


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très frileuse moi aussi... je suis née à Rio :love:
> Et pourtant cette balade dans la neige était super :love:




une brasilienne en suisse    


dis moi, si  tu as demenagé dans un pays aussi beau que froid  
c'est pour  apprendre a danser aux suisses
ou pour rechaufffer l'ambiance ?


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une brasilienne en suisse


moitié seulement... par ma maman :love:




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, si  tu as demenagé dans un pays aussi beau que froid
> c'est pour  apprendre a danser aux suisses
> ou pour rechaufffer l'ambiance ?


un peu des deux on va dire   
en fait j'ai grandi ici  et je suis plus suisse que brésilienne même si j'ai un côté très latin  (volcanisme...  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un peu des deux on va dire
> en fait j'ai grandi ici  et je suis plus suisse que brésilienne même si j'ai un côté très latin  (volcanisme...  )




t'inquiete   

avec le temp le vulcanisme se calme tout seul

regarde l'etna, il pete le plomb de plus en plus rarement !!    



la sagesse ou la veillesse ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

qui peut me donner la definition (serieuse) du loft ?

c'est un logement se situant dans un immeuble ou bien
c'est une construction unique?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

```
loft [lCft] n. m.  

? v. 1975; mot angl. amér. « atelier, hangar »   

? Anglic. Local à usage commercial ou industriel transformé en habitation, en logement. Des lofts. « Un loft rupin dans un entrepôt rénové, du côté des Halles, une piaule vaste comme un hangar d'avions [º], verrière dépolie et structure métallique » (Pennac).
```


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

merci sm 

a priori , a ma connaissance,  un loft c'est un logement dans une usine ou dans un hangar......depuis quand ces batiments ont des terrasse?

je dois visiter des maisons cet aprem et un loft avec 3 terrasses + jardin me laisse perplexe


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah pourtant quand SM il parle de son dedans, j'suis sur qu'il est a 37°


pas d'bol je suis a 38° depuis mercredi


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Roberto, s'il te faut un semi pour venir nous voir, prévois un parking à l'avance: les places en double file sont fortement réprimandées de nos jours, surtout en semi ! 
Tu vas louer les Folies bergères pour la séance dédicaces ?


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci sm
> 
> a priori , a ma connaissance, un loft c'est un logement dans une usine ou dans un hangar......depuis quand ces batiments ont des terrasse?
> 
> je dois visiter des maisons cet aprem et un loft avec 3 terrasses + jardin me laisse perplexe


 
si tu as des doutes: achètes le, et après, je te l'échange contre ma cage à lapin en duplex. Tope là?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu as des doutes: achètes le, et après, je te l'échange contre ma cage à lapin en duplex. Tope là?




merci mais j'ai deja donné en duplex.....
3eme et dernier etage , sans ascenseur, une fois ouvert la porte de chez moi encore une rampe , puis un'autre pour aller dans les chambres...
cogné et recogné la tete pendant 4 ans aux putres ...
il etait chouette surtout que d'en haut on voyait le salon d'en bas
tres dangereux pour le petits enfants en bas age (d'où mon depart a cause de fiston) ma fille par contre elle amait bien , 140m pour nous 2 , on avait l'espace !!


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cogné et recogné la tete pendant 4 ans aux putres


 pendant un instant j'ai manqué d'air :modo:... avant de le remarquer


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

je viens de tomber le dessus, c'est beau la science :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber le dessus, c'est beau la science :love:


Génial! J'en veux une!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cogné et recogné la tete pendant 4 ans aux putres ...


comme disait einstein, ceci explique peut-etre celà


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme disait einstein, ceci explique peut-etre celà





je me demande comment on  peut avoir une tete d'ange et un esprit de diable


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me demande comment on  peut avoir une tete d'ange et un esprit de diable


facile, 38 de fièvre et une gueule de bois par dessus


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete
> 
> avec le temp le vulcanisme se calme tout seul
> 
> ...


Chez moi c'est venu après 35 ans :rateau: :affraid:  :love::love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

Là j'envie des MP de menaces à Rezba


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'est venu après 35 ans :rateau: :affraid:  :love::love:




pareil !!!!

a croire que toutes les latine apres leur 30 ans se calment !!!


----------



## Macounette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pareil !!!!
> 
> a croire que toutes les latine apres leur 30 ans se calment !!!


Non, je disais que chez moi, le volcanisme est arrivé après 35 ans, d'où le :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber le dessus, c'est beau la science :love:



On ne critique pas    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

C'est tout à fait le genre de chose que je dois construire dans mes projets....


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Janvier 2005)

Là un kawa, toujours avec le violoncelle de J.S. Bach...

Le BONHEUR...

A part ça , bonjour les gens !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On ne critique pas    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> C'est tout à fait le genre de chose que je dois construire dans mes projets....



tu a déjà une bonne idée de départ


----------



## MrStone (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a déjà une bonne idée de départ



Une machine à trier les M&M's, fallait y penser


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> facile, 38 de fièvre et une gueule de bois par dessus


 Naaaaaaaarf


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu un doute, et comme on m'a posé la question deux fois en trois minutes, je précise :
> je n'ai pas publié TOUT CELA !!
> 
> :affraid:
> ...



Et sinon???   

Il est sympa ce Monsieur Bourgeon???    Tu nous le présentes quand???


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaarf



c'est pas bien de ce moqué des gens malades


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




 :love:  ..... comment va auj le venerable lemmy ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pendant un instant j'ai manqué d'air :modo:... avant de le remarquer



   

Un seul être vous manque et tout est dévergondé


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'envie des MP de menaces à Rezba



Tu envies ou tu envoies ???      

Si robertav veut bien jouer les docteur Freud, je suis sûr que la science va faire un grand pas (espérons qu'elle n'est pas au bord du ravin  )


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> :love:  ..... comment va auj le venerable lemmy ?



Un moment, j'ai pensé à rien, enfin je me comprends : vénérable, bon rien...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un moment, j'ai pensé à rien, enfin je me comprends : vénérable, bon rien...




héééé hooo toi !!!    

t'en as pas marre depuis hier de me chercher?  :mouais: 



fais gaffe , ou je vais chercher secours chez sonny* .....       :love: 




* on dirait qu'il m'aime  bien ,
depuis quelques jours il me laisse tranquille
va savoir pourquoi !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> * on dirait qu'il m'aime  bien ,
> depuis quelques jours il me laisse tranquille
> va savoir pourquoi !!!!


ben la bite bleue, ça arrive, à force


----------



## KARL40 (28 Janvier 2005)

Aucun rapport avec la "bite bleue" ...

Là je me goinfre de "pralinés suisses". Si, si, c'est marqué sur la boite ! 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben la bite bleue, ça arrive, à force




je comprends maintenant pourquoi ce "charmant" garçon est celibataire
et le restera probablement toute sa vie !!!


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

bon, il me reste du café, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## MrStone (28 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un moment, j'ai pensé à rien, enfin je me comprends : vénérable, bon rien...



Véné....rien ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Véné....rien


à déclarer.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

voila, je reviens de ma tournée immobiliere

c'est pas pour aujourd'hui la maison de mes reves


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

je lis ça :


_Arts ménagers


THOMPSON, Ohio (AP) -- Le principal d'un lycée de l'Ohio a promis de réformer le programme d'enseignement des arts ménagers après qu'un élève eut dépecé et cuisiné un cochon d'Inde et un lapin en classe, apparemment achetés dans une animalerie.


L'adolescent de 16 ans a prétendu avoir tué les animaux chez lui avant de les apporter au lycée Ledgemont de Thompson. Il a expliqué que l'enseignante d'arts ménager Diana Stevens laissait chaque mercredi les élèves préparer le repas de leur choix... L'enseignante aurait accepté que le lycéen, un chasseur confirmé, attrape un lièvre et le cuisine, à condition qu'il le vide au préalable.


Des parents d'élèves ont saisi une association de défense des animaux et la police a ouvert une enquête. AP_


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je reviens de ma tournée immobiliere
> 
> c'est pas pour aujourd'hui la maison de mes reves


Jean-Edouard était encore dans la piscine ?


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Là je regarde la nuit tomber... et je me dis que moi qui aime tant l'Espagne et la Provence il me manquerait toujours les ciels si mouvants d'Île de France et la douce et terreuse humidité de mon Irlande natale...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Edouard était encore dans la piscine ?



ben non, le loft je l'ai pas vu , 
l'agent immobilier a reporté cela a la semaine prochaine   

j'ai visité 3 maison donc la platitude et le banal etait d'un ennui total  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

il faut pas ce garé n'importe ou a Geneve


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas ce garé n'importe ou a Geneve




moi je me demande comment on arrive a rester debut
sans tomber tout les 3 metres !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas ce garé n'importe ou a Geneve



c'est "le jour d'après" mais en vrai!!!


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Tournée finie...

Je me prépare à sortir. Concert. Après je verrai si je me bourre la gueule ou pas.  

Bonne soirée à tous et toutes, couvrez vous il fait pas chaud 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas ce garé n'importe ou a Geneve




C'est marrant, j'ai posté un lien qui y ressemble ce matin... ça tourne...

Dire que j'ai habité 3 ans, à 1mn du bord du lac.
J'adore cette ville. Bon, c'est nettement moins froid en été.
Ah boire une bière en fin d'après-midi, avec un bon bouquin, vautré sur la pelouse devant l'OMC, avec les Alpes en face... le pied intégral...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas ce garé n'importe ou a Geneve



Quelques autres par là..


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je me demande comment on arrive a rester debut
> sans tomber tout les 3 metres !!!



avec des patins ma chère comme sur le parquet


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

désolé j'étais pressé et j'ai pas trouvé les gogues publiques


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec des patins ma chère comme sur le parquet




bah , alors sa va pas mes chausssettes....

ce que j mets pour trainer sur mon parquet


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> désolé j'étais pressé et j'ai pas trouvé les gogues




lui ?


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah , alors sa va pas mes chausssettes....
> 
> ce que j mets pour trainer sur mon parquet



tout le monde avec des patins !  :rateau:


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je conseillerai ça pour les trottoirs glacés. A enlever en arrivant à la Placette ou dans le hall du Président Wilson    









PS: Robertav, les gogues en helvète, c'est ça


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

gogues = chiottes en suisse-français


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Ah je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, et je n'arrive plus à retrouver le surnom familier que l'on donne à ces crampons anti verglas que l'on boucle par-dessus ses chaussures (mi... quelque chose, c'est pas minou mais quelque chose d'approchant, avec un m en tout cas...) C'est un souvenir fugace de ma brève résidence dans une lointaine banlieue...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

gode-ceinture ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah je l'ai sur le bout de la langue, et je n'arrive plus à retrouver le surnom familier que l'on donne à ces crampons anti verglas que l'on boucle par-dessus ses chaussures (mi... quelque chose, c'est pas minou mais quelque chose d'approchant, avec un m en tout cas...) C'est un souvenir fugace de ma brève résidence dans une lointaine banlieue...



Si c'est "minou", je comprends que tu l'aies au bout de la langue...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

en tout cas c'est pas broute....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gogues = chiottes en suisse-français(



tu sais de gogues il en a pas mal de sorte

il y a ceci par exemple  :


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

j'aime les chevaux, avec de l'aïl* :love:

*échalottes acceptées


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> gogues = chiottes en suisse-français(



tu sais de gogues il en a pas mal de sorte

il y a ceci par exemple  :














*edit* je te mets le lien , tu pourras chosir tranquillement le model de tes reves   

http://www.cheval-plus.fr/sellerie_cuir/enrenements/gogues.html


----------



## Gabi (28 Janvier 2005)

J'en ai marre de tout ces gens qui ne pensent qu'à eux, qui agissent dans le seul but de leur propre satisfaction, pour imposer leurs idées afin de créer un monde à leur image : ces gens qui sont capables de faire consciemment du mal aux autres pour le bien d'un seul. J'en ai assez de ce gens qui pour tout ça vont même jusqu'à empêcher les autres de s'exprimer, de créer, de réflechir : tout ça pour de l'argent, du pouvoir, du plaisir instantané, tout ça qui donne un monde creux, tout en apparence et qui s'efforce d'occulter tout ce qui est bon, vrai, afin de conserver ce systéme de concentration des richesses.
J'en ai assez de vivre dans un monde potentiellement merveilleux, et réellement mauvais.

Et je ne suis même pas sûr que ces gens profitent de ces biens qu'ils s'accaparent : peut-on vraiment profiter de quelque chose quand on sait que l'on a fait du mal à quelqu'un pour l'avoir ? Peut-on avoir du plaisir, se sentir bien, quand on sait que l'on rend le monde autour de soi plus bête, plus mauvais ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de tout ces gens qui ne pensent qu'à eux, qui agissent dans le seul but de leur propre satisfaction, pour imposer leurs idées afin de créer un monde à leur image : ces gens qui sont capables de faire consciemment du mal aux autres pour le bien d'un seul. J'en ai assez de ce gens qui pour tout ça vont même jusqu'à empêcher les autres de s'exprimer, de créer, de réflechir : tout ça pour de l'argent, du pouvoir, du plaisir instantané, tout ça qui donne un monde creux, tout en apparence et qui s'efforce d'occulter tout ce qui est bon, vrai, afin de conserver ce systéme de concentration des richesses.
> J'en ai assez de vivre dans un monde potentiellement merveilleux, et réellement mauvais.
> 
> Et je ne suis même pas sûr que ces gens profitent de ces biens qu'ils s'accaparent : peut-on vraiment profiter de quelque chose quand on sait que l'on a fait du mal à quelqu'un pour l'avoir ? Peut-on avoir du plaisir, se sentir bien, quand on sait que l'on rend le monde autour de soi plus bête, plus mauvais ?


 malheureusement, c'est le principe de bcp de patron...


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je suis rentré (ouaips j'étais sorti) et je ne sais pas quoi faire de mon week-end, quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Désolé... pas trop d'idées non plus. Je pensais me beurrer la tronche et c'est tombé à l'eau si l'on peut dire... mon partenaire s'est défilé... enfin, c'est sa copine qui sera contente ! Je vais aller me fumer une dernière clope... et hop au lit !
 bonne nuit...

PS/ pour le reste du week-end, _K'wait and sea_ comme disait le génral Schwartzkopf en 1991...


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais me beurrer la tronche


:sick: 

Non je pensais à une activité qui serait agréable et plaisante, peut-être distrayante, éventuellement même constructive (mais pas du boulot hein). Bref un truc bien quoi.


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Un peu de dessin, un peu de Dreamweaver ou de Flash, un peu de lecture (j'ai Hyperion à finir), un live DVD de D. Bowie, un ou deux cinés (Woody Allen, Scorcese ?), un petit saut chez S pour parler littérature anglo-saxonne. Ca devrait m'aller.
Mais boire quelques bières et rentrer un peu léger à la maison c'est pas désagréable de temps en temps.
Je parle pas de me mettre sur le toit, comme on dit de par là-bas...


----------



## Universe player (29 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de tout ces gens qui ne pensent qu'à eux, qui agissent dans le seul but de leur propre satisfaction, pour imposer leurs idées afin de créer un monde à leur image : ces gens qui sont capables de faire consciemment du mal aux autres pour le bien d'un seul. J'en ai assez de ce gens qui pour tout ça vont même jusqu'à empêcher les autres de s'exprimer, de créer, de réflechir : tout ça pour de l'argent, du pouvoir, du plaisir instantané, tout ça qui donne un monde creux, tout en apparence et qui s'efforce d'occulter tout ce qui est bon, vrai, afin de conserver ce systéme de concentration des richesses.
> J'en ai assez de vivre dans un monde potentiellement merveilleux, et réellement mauvais.
> 
> Et je ne suis même pas sûr que ces gens profitent de ces biens qu'ils s'accaparent : peut-on vraiment profiter de quelque chose quand on sait que l'on a fait du mal à quelqu'un pour l'avoir ? Peut-on avoir du plaisir, se sentir bien, quand on sait que l'on rend le monde autour de soi plus bête, plus mauvais ?




J ai comme l'impression qu on pense la meme chose...    :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais me beurrer la tronche


Activité très saine et distrayante, mais faut toujours 50% de nanas avec. Ben oui comme hier soir quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

la menant je viens vous dire    

bien commencé ce w.e. ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

AES private ce soir  que du bonheur :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la menant je viens vous dire
> 
> bien commencé ce w.e. ?  :love:  :love:  :love:




Bah moi pour le moment ça va, mais je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire aujourd'hui, et j'ai vraiment pas envie de glander.  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi pour le moment ça va, mais je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire aujourd'hui, et j'ai vraiment pas envie de glander.  :hein:




moi si 

j'ai teminé me oblogations menageres 
et avec - 5° dehors je prefere la douceur douillette de mon chez moi  :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2005)

Là j'émerge :sleep:
Bonne journée à tous 
J'aimerais bien aller skier mais je suis trop crevée... trop de sorties cette semaine, fô que j'me repose


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien aller skier mais je suis trop crevée... trop de sorties cette semaine, fô que j'me repose





oui, les promenades dans la neige sont crevantes !!     :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

pot au feu, moutarde forte, bouillon, salade rucola-tomate-mozzarelle au vinaigre balsamique, mon clavier va morfler


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

salut  là maintenant, j'ai envie de rien faire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> salut  là maintenant, j'ai envie de rien faire



j'en ai rien à f...


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai rien à f...


 je sais que t'en à rien à foutre, je répond juste au thread et t'as pas le droit d'être de mauvaise humeur normalement c'était à mon tour aujourd'hui !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

je me prépare a faire du jardinage, on sait jamais


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me prépare a faire du jardinage, on sait jamais


 c'est quoi la moral dans "candide" déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me prépare a faire du jardinage, on sait jamais






jardinage?      




voila un qui , c'est sur, est tombé du lit cette nuit !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai rien à f...





t'as rien a fouetter?   

ou tu as perdu ton fouet ?   


   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, les promenades dans la neige sont crevantes !!     :love:


si ce n'était que ça ! 
au fait c'est une bonne alternative au ski, ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me prépare a faire du jardinage, on sait jamais



et comment vont les fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> si ce n'était que ça !
> au fait c'est une bonne alternative au ski, ça




ben....  

je suis quand meme decue de voir que une ardente brasilienne 
a pour  sport favori le ski    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et comment vont les fleurs


Apparemment, il sème.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et comment vont les fleurs



je ne sais pas pourquoi on me nomme  " expert jardinier "
la plupart de mes fleus sont noyés !!!!


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

brunch for two...
sous la couette...
en regardant le ciel blanchâtre


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et comment vont les fleurs



j'ai un râteau au cas ou


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

J'emerge poco a poco, mal au crane... Faut que je m'habille... et que je mange. Migraine 

Cafer*** powa


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

en fait.


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'emerge poco a poco, mal au crane... Faut que je m'habille... et que je mange. Migraine
> 
> Cafer*** powa


 tu as peut être trop dormi


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu as peut être trop dormi


 On va dire ca tiens. :love:

Je suis alle a deux jam sessions et j'ai un peu le cerveau en compote pour ca...


----------



## madlen (29 Janvier 2005)

ou trop pochtroner...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> On va dire ca tiens. :love:
> 
> Je suis alle a deux jam sessions et j'ai un peu le cerveau en compote pour ca...



encore un coup du trèfle a 5 feuilles ?


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

avec le gnome irlandais du Oneil's?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> avec le gnome irlandais du Oneil's?



trèfles a 5 feuilles et bières irlandaise :love: mmmmmmhhhhh  bon, il y a des trains qui vont a maastrich de paris ?


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trèfles a 5 feuilles et bières irlandaise :love: mmmmmmhhhhh  bon, il y a des trains qui vont a maastrich de paris ?


 hehe :love: Pas des directs, mais si la prochaine AES belge se passe dans la region... Je pourrais p.e apporter quelques echantillons.


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

chut, la police nous regarde


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

La police trans-fontaliere?? 

Bon bon, temps d'aller manger.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas vos genres d'inconvénients aujourd'hui. Jacques Villeret m'a calmé hier soir.


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vos genres d'inconvénients aujourd'hui. Jacques Villeret m'a calmé hier soir.


 paix à son ame


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben a y est j'ai mangé, je peux commencer à m'ennuyer tout l'après midi :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben a y est j'ai mangé, je peux commencer à m'ennuyer tout l'après midi :rateau:


 si tu veux du boulot, je veux bien t'en donner


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben a y est j'ai mangé, je peux commencer à m'ennuyer tout l'après midi :rateau:



ben si tu veux j'ai de quoi t'occuper...  

Allez amusez vous bien...  @ bientôt...


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> T'as une webcam ?
> 
> Moi je m'ennuie plus depuis que j'en ai une !


 Mon prof d'info nous à montrer toutes tes oeuvres de Roberto et Pepita, il adore !!!!! :love: Tu es une star dans notre école lol


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de tuer fifille


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as une webcam ?


Chuis chez mes parents, j'ai même pas un ordinateur décent. :rateau:

J'irais bien voir l'expo Moebius-Miyazaki, mais les expos tout seul ça me botte pas, et j'ai pas de potes intéressés qui soient libres... Des amateurs ?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

ça me dirait bien, mais j'ai d'autre occupation  :love: (enfin si je me prend pas une veste)


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de tuer fifille



elle a encore fait quoi ?  (elle a toujours pas trouver de boyfriend ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me dirait bien, mais j'ai d'autre occupation  :love: (enfin si je me prend pas une veste)




tu compte sortir en marcel avec ce temp  ?


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

je supporte bien le froid :love: et en plus les filles adore, car j'ai toujours les mains chaudes


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu compte sortir en marcel avec ce temp  ?


    

Nan en _boxer short_  

PS: mackie ben t'as qu'à l'emmener


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle a encore fait quoi ?  (elle a toujours pas trouver de boyfriend ?  )




elle a mis le souk dans mon dressing...
et bien evidemment elle a rien fait !!! :mouais: 


et puis, depuis quand dans MON dressing il y aurait un jeans taille 34 ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Nan en _boxer short_
> 
> PS: mackie ben t'as qu'à l'emmener








haa oui, le beau boxer noir


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle a toujours pas trouver de boyfriend ? /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> non
> ...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé? bon, comment on fait pour aller en alsace déjà :love:


----------



## Hache-Hache (29 Janvier 2005)

Heuuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a mis le souk dans mon dressing...
> et bien evidemment elle a rien fait !!! :mouais:
> 
> 
> et puis, depuis quand dans MON dressing il y aurait un jeans taille 34 ?



taille 34 ? hum :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haa oui, le beau boxer noir



elles adorent toutes mes boxer :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elles adorent toutes me boxer :love:


  
Ah non là c'est moi qui ai fait une _faute de frappe_


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah non là c'est moi qui ai fait une _faute de frappe_



non la c'est toi


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Fini de manger . Je parcours les quelques pages et je vois que j'ai rate un bon episode :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

bien mangé? et ton crane?    :love:


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Mon crane va mieux. Cafer*** + des bons panini m'ont remis en place :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Mon crane va mieux. Cafer*** + des bons panini m'ont remis en place :love:




donc maintenant tu vas reveiller ta copine   


non mackie , toi tu peux pas, reserve privé


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2005)

moi rangage de cartons du deménagement. ARFFF ARFFF


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

roberta a dit:
			
		

> donc maintenant tu vas reveiller ta copine





mhhh... ok?

:hein:

Hey bellezza, vuoi il pranzo al letto (entre temps ma cousine a reussi a m'appeler ce qui m'a donne comme reflexe d'etre debout sur le lit en train de parler au portable :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> ma cousine a reussi a m'appeler ce qui m'a donne comme reflexe d'etre debout sur le lit en train de parler au portable :love:




elle te fait un drole d'effet la cousine !!!


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

gnagnagna 

J'adore sa fille (qui a 2 ans), elle est marrante comme tout. et puis aussi mon portable etait en mode velo/dehors donc sonnerie HYPER forte :rose: qui m'a valu d'avoir hyper peur.... :love:
Enfin bon, _ je dois imaginer comment ma copine reagi? Surtout si elle ne parle pas le neerlandais (langue Kassante phonetiquement surtout teinte d'un accent francais)_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle la cousine de mon plus ancien ami d'enfance...
> Valérie.
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> :rose:



avec mes cousines rien a faire : les barbies j'ai jamais aimé...  


par contre avec 2 cousins ,  j'en ai fait plus que trop !!


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

entre-temps deuxieme appel de ma cousine. Albert Heijn is tot ten uur open, dus jij moet gaan vandelen (desole pour l'orthographe approximative mais ca rend bien a quoi le neerlandais ressemble  )


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Albert Heijn is tot ten uur open, dus jij moet gaan vandelen






_Ah non mince c'est pas de l'allemand _


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mackie , toi tu peux pas, reserve privé



réserve privé de ?


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ah non mince c'est pas de l'allemand _


 oula, les neerlandais sont peut etre "de sang allemand" mais il faut eviter de le rappeler trop souvent 

Certains de mes amis veulent changer l'hymne a cause de cette ligne (+ le fait qu'il soit barbant comme la mort)

:love: Les neerlandais sont marrant, apres avoir ete accuse d'avoir un hymne raciste (l'hymne parlant de rendre les pays bas purs et je sais plus quoi encore) ils font un hymne disant que la famille royale est allemande (ce n'est pas faux d'ailleur) et qu'ils sont sous la coupe du roi d'espagne


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> réserve privé de ?


 gentes demoiselles? :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J't'adore, toi !


Tu dis ça souvent ces derniers temps, fais attention


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> gentes demoiselles? :love:



<petite voix>Nous s'afons lés moyens pour fous fére parler...  </petite voix> 


(sous ©)


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> <petite voix>Nous s'afons lés moyens pour fous fére parler...  </petite voix>
> 
> 
> (sous ©)


 :retourne reveiller sa copine en partant sur la pointe des pieds... le portable sonne: :love:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> N'aies crainte.
> Je garderai mes mains au dessus de la nappe, au Falstaff le...
> _Le combien déjà ?_
> :mouais:
> ...


 Amour, tortilla et écran plat


Pas mal comme "description" :love:


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2005)

je fais le tour des Forums avec ma fille de 6 mois sur les genoux .... qui veut tapper au clavier à ma place


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je fais le tour des Forums avec ma fille de 6 mois sur les genoux .... qui veut tapper au clavier à ma place


  bou d'chou


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

N'empêche que là ménant je glande sur macgé, précisément ce que j'aurais voulu éviter :sleep:

_ Quelqu'un veut pas m'inviter au cinéma ? (ou veut que je l'invite ?) 
 Non ?_

Bon ben je vais aller me recoucher alors. :rateau:


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui ! Le 15 avril !



Bon  faudrait nous dire les villes de ta tournée...  paske faut que je m'organise moi...


----------



## Immelman (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc maintenant tu vas reveiller ta copine
> 
> 
> non mackie , toi tu peux pas, reserve privé



Je vais lui sussurer ca:

_Waking, he stared raptly at her face
on his lips, her smell, her taste
Black hair framing her perfect face
with her wonderful mind and her incredible grace
And so, he woke, he woke her with a start
to offer her his heart
for once and for all, forever to keep
And the words, that she first heard him speak
were really very sweet_

Je remercie mon mentor  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

il y avait un fois un joli couloir vide
puis un ange passe et se regarde dans le miroir


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y avait un fois un joli couloir vide
> puis un ange passe et se regarde dans le miroir



et il est ou ce couloir ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y avait un fois un joli couloir vide
> puis un ange passe et se regarde dans le miroir


Tu t'es mises au raz du sol pour pas qu'elle voie que tu la photographiais ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allons bon.
> Heeeuuu... Ça me dépasse un peu, là ce truc, _je crois que je vais même plus essayer de courir après !_
> 
> 
> ...


 Ce serait exellent !!!
Si tu veux je lui en parle  Et notre école est située juste derrière la médiathèque de Nantes 

PS: y a plus de fille que de gars


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> PS: y a plus de fille que de gars


Y en a qui ont de la chance :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'arrive !*
> 
> 
> Rue de l'herronière c'est ça ?
> :love:


 Exactement !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es mises au raz du sol pour pas qu'elle voie que tu la photographiais ?




non, je vise le sol pour eviter le bordel sur meuble


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui ont de la chance :rateau: :rateau:


 héhéhé ça dépend des périodes


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bingo !


 Ouais c'est vrai 

PS : T'en penses quoi de ma demande  ? Si c'est pas possible, y a pas de prob


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je viens de finir une mission d'intérim !
> 
> :rateau:


 Au moins, j'aurais essayé 
Sinon; tu connais pas une agence cool à Nantes ?


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une _*quoi ?*_ :mouais:


 :rose:...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

moi là je me demande qui touche au chat devenu fou


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi là je me demande qui touche au chat devenu fou


 C'est pas moi !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Moi, là, je tourne au dessus du forum... tel le vautour pret à fondre sur une proie blessée, ou affaiblie...


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Moi là, je vais demander à installer une DCA dans le forum


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, je tourne au dessus du forum... tel le vautour pret à fondre sur une proie blessée, ou affaiblie...


Ouais mais sinon, ca va ? et les hôtesses ??


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, là, je tourne au dessus du forum... tel le vautour pret à fondre sur une proie blessée, ou affaiblie...



Le vautour... Le vautour... C'est pas un charognard ça !?!   il ne bouffe pas que des cadavres...
Ah c'est une bien belle image.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

là je m'ennuie enorment.....je vais chercher un café


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Le vautour... Le vautour... C'est pas un charognard ça !?!   il ne bouffe pas que des cadavres...
> Ah c'est une bien belle image.



Non apparement pas un vautour, d'après le cri, écoute :



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Waaaaaaaaaaaarff !!
> 
> :love:



c'est un chien ! voir même un teckel


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non apparement pas un vautour, d'après le cri, écoute :
> 
> 
> 
> c'est un chien ! voir même un teckel


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je m'ennuie enorment.....je vais chercher un café



T'as qu'à tomber l'futal pour tromper l'ennui...


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais sinon, ca va ? et les hôtesses ??



ben oui quoi merde les Hôtesses...   :mouais:


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, un vautour... ça plane pour toi, SB ? Tu vois Ibiza... où ? Non, toujours pas ?
Bon, je te remet en tête de gondole la semaine prochaine...

Là, je suis en manque de net et je m'en fait une petite dose vite fait

C'est de la dure, MG, dis-moi...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Et kiki, la coke faut aspirer pas souffler...

T'en as partout !


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quoi merde les Hôtesses...   :mouais:



Ben oui où quelles sont ???


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hihihi !*
> (Ça c'est un cheval; un puissant étalon aux muscles impressionnants et à la crinière au vent !)
> :love:



ça va les chevilles...?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hihihi !*
> (Ça c'est un cheval; un puissant étalon aux muscles impressionnants et à la crinière au vent !)
> :love:







*  la crinière au vent*      

poue cela faudrait laisser tranquille la tondeuse !!!


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui où quelles sont ???



Toujours en alerte...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Calme Macélène !
> ... je ne parlais pas de moi !
> :rose:



En même temps tout le monde semble penser à toi 
Je ne t'ai jamais vu, donc je ne serais pas juge en la matière


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


 Oui c'est de la pub... Rien que des mensonges pas vrais


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

sinon il y a celles ci.......


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Elle porte bien la casquette, hein Spyro ??*


La casquette ? Où ça ??? _(le public: plus haut plus haut)_
AH oui !
Bien la casquette.
Oui oui, bien. (air absent)
Hum.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon il y a celles ci.......


"Érection canonique" ???  :mouais:  :hein: 

Si j'ai bien compris ça veut dire un type qui a 150 ans qui - excusez moi de parler crument - qui bande ?


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon il y a celles ci.......


 Forcément ça fait moi rire...


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Forcément ça fait moi rire...



vous avez mieux...   

   

ça fait roupiller DocEvil en tou cas...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vous avez mieux...
> 
> 
> 
> ça fait roupiller DocEvil en tou cas...



Là je vais l'achever l'doc


----------



## Alcidnikopol (29 Janvier 2005)

vous connaissez ariane?
celle qui s envoie en l air










je parle de la fusee vous avez cru quoi bande de pervers
lol


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> je parle de la fusee vous avez cru quoi bande de pervers


Que tu essayais de faire une blague ratée


----------



## Alcidnikopol (29 Janvier 2005)

lol
je suis un specialiste des blagues foireuses
lol


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Alcidnikopol a dit:
			
		

> je suis un specialiste des blagues foireuses


Fais attention dans ce domaine il y a de la concurrence ici


----------



## Alcidnikopol (29 Janvier 2005)

va falloir que j aille affuter mes armes alors
lol


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

qui parle d'hotesse de l'air ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fais attention dans ce domaine il y a de la concurrence ici



Tu sais de quoi tu parles dugland...


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais de quoi tu parles dugland...


N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'est-ce pas ?



ça te dérange pas que je t'appelle dugland ??

Je demande parce que des fois y a des bêcheuses...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça te dérange pas que je t'appelle dugland ??
> 
> Je demande parce que des fois y a des bêcheuses...




là voila ta becheuse


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon, je n'ai pas suivi le fil de la discussion alors je me fie à son titre: "vous faite quoi là, maintenant?"

Ma réponse: je me fait chier grave! Je ne suis pas sortit de la journée, je suis resté enfermé dans mon appart, adréssé la parole à personne hormis par msn, ou téléphone portable, ma copine est partit aux US pour un mois... bref: je m'emmerde!

Voilà!


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Viens sur le minichat , moi c'est pareil je m'emmerde alors j'ai fait ça toute la journée


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

ah ben je vois que je ne suis pas le seul!

Il est où le minichat?


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Là retour de chez des amis qui nous avaient invité à dîner  On a fort mal bouffé, on s'est emmerdés on s'est esbignés le plus vite possible...


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

Là, je suis de retour d'une semaine de partiels.....enfin!!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant je trie les tonnes de CD informatiques qui trainent aux alentours de  mon bureau.


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Là, je suis de retour d'une semaine de partiels.....enfin!!!!


Tu sais que j'aime beaucoup les petites anims dans ta signature ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là retour de chez des amis qui nous avaient invité à dîner  On a fort mal bouffé, on s'est emmerdés on s'est esbignés le plus vite possible...





ben dis donc toi !!!    

tu a engourgité 2 plats de lasagnes 
3 assiettes de salades et accompagnement divers
vidé ma buteille de sauterne et tu dis avoir mal bouffé !!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

le Chili est en  train de cuir :love:


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que j'aime beaucoup les petites anims dans ta signature ?



:rose: merci pour le compliment !!!!
J'en est quelques autres en réserve ou cas où. Mais celle-la ma pris plus d'une heure et demi pour la monter entièrement avec à la base une simple image jpeg avec toute les positions du personnage...

Avec 3 semaines de vacances, j'vais en pouvoir en monter beaucoups d'autres!!!!


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc toi !!!
> 
> tu a engourgité 2 plats de lasagnes
> 3 assiettes de salades et accompagnement divers
> vidé ma buteille de sauterne et tu dis avoir mal bouffé !!! :mouais:



Bah non, ils s'engueulaient tellement qu'ils se sont à peine aperçus qu'on se glissait dehors  
(c'est bien connu, quand le c½ur y est plus, l'art de la cuisine fout le camp  )

On est partis avant que les assiettes ne volent


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Avec 3 semaines de vacances, j'vais en pouvoir en monter beaucoups d'autres!!!!


 Nom de Zeus 3 semaines  :mouais: Y'en a qui foute vraiment rien.   

Profites en bien ça dure pas.


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi j'en suis à ma troisième semaine de vacances et il m'en reste encore une... Mais à force on a envie d'y retourner à cette fac voir les potes!


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Bande de vainard, moi mes prochaines vacances c'est cet été... J'ai le temps de me faire à l'idée de m'ennuyer.


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Zeus 3 semaines  :mouais: Y'en a qui foute vraiment rien.
> 
> Profites en bien ça dure pas.



C'est ca de faire une licence info, on n'en glande pas une 
Je vais surtout en profiter pour gagner des tunes et acheter un appareil photo numérique, c'est le seul truc qui me manque à ma collection "numérique"


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Ouais c'est clair que la vie étudiante n'est pas celle où l'on travail le plus, je terminerais mes cours en mai pour les reprendre mi-septembre...

Par contre pas de salaire!


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

je viens de voir Peter Pan et je rêve...  :rose:


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'en suis à ma troisième semaine de vacances et il m'en reste encore une... Mais à force on a envie d'y retourner à cette fac voir les potes!



1 mois  !!!!!

Et moi qui trouve que 2 semaines c'est déjà long, je te plain


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi j'ai vu la vie est belle, je suis tout bouleversé...


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> 1 mois  !!!!!
> 
> Et moi qui trouve que 2 semaines c'est déjà long, je te plain



Oui c'est un peu long, surtout en hiver où il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, l'été par contre je ne cracherais pas dessus!


----------



## Irish whistle (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le Chili est en  train de cuir :love:



Pas encore cher Mackie pas encore mais j'y pense

Au fait SB baisse le futal j'reviens de Pigalle


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

je vais faire une petite partie de Diablo 2


----------



## chupastar (30 Janvier 2005)

Je vais préparer ma valise pour aller un  peu plus au soleil...


----------



## Immelman (30 Janvier 2005)

Mange, lave, :love; bon maintenant je dois trouver quelquechose a faire. 
Les forums ont l'air de refonctionnner maintenant en fait


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait SB baisse le futal j'reviens de Pigalle



ça va abraser sec !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va abraser sec !


Bah pas avec un bon lubrifiant à l'eau


----------



## Malkovitch (30 Janvier 2005)

Le dimanche c'est pas un bon jour pour calculer la dynamique du (double) joint tripode.  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir Peter Pan et je rêve...  :rose:


Finn est à Paris ???


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, ils s'engueulaient tellement qu'ils se sont à peine aperçus qu'on se glissait dehors
> (c'est bien connu, quand le c½ur y est plus, l'art de la cuisine fout le camp  )
> 
> On est partis avant que les assiettes ne volent


Je déteste les lavage de linge sale de couple devant témoins, là je n'hésite pas à les flinguer direct et les deux. Ça marche du feu de dieu


----------



## Irish whistle (30 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas avec un bon lubrifiant à l'eau



Exact Saint Maclou
 on ne remerciera jamais assez Johnson et Johnson


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2005)

Putain de déménagement, j'en vois pas la fin de ces cartons....


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Bon ben finalement mon frêre vient pas, alors le dimanche va être aussi passionnant que le samedi on dirait bien... Je crois que je vais rentrer à Lille puisque c'est comme ça, au moins j'aurai du ménage à faire pour m'occuper


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

bon, l'après midi va être long


----------



## squarepusher (30 Janvier 2005)

bonjour tout le monde !
qu'est ce qui s'est passé ici depuis une semaine ??????
Moi j'étais parti en Ecosse pour aller voir un pote et autant dire que la bière a coulé à flot ...
c'est pas la meilleur bière d'ailleurs :rateau:
Autrement en ce moment j'essaie de trouver des cours pour apprendre l'esperanto sur le net


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

Je n'suis paaaaaaaaas un héron


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

je viens de voir le making of des pubs aubade :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

le making of ne demande qu'a tourner  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2005)

Et monica alors, tu l'oublie ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

et tu a reçu le making of ?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, y aurait pas eu un changement dans la police par défaut des messages ? Celle-ci est plus jolie mais un peu trop grande je trouve.


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est à moi que tu parles ??_
> 
> 
> Oui il circule pas mal...
> ...



ça expliquerai que ton bureau est grimpé de 12 cm


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là je viens de voir le palmarès d'Angoulême..._


Moi je suis ravi que Ralph Koenig est chopé un prix aussi. Prix du scénario je crois, pour _Comme des lapins_.

En gros, nous les hommes on pense qu'à ça  C'est juste pas pour les petits, c'est hard. Et très gay 

Pour commencer... 






Sortez couvert, qui que vous aimiez !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installer un reader PowerPoint© exprès pour ça !


pour ce truc je serais près a pyaer office 2004 tellement il est bien  :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

SM ? ton directeur de thèse a appeler, il veut savoir ou est passer ton bureau


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

là je vais préparer le thé (ma douce c'est le café moi c'est le thé  )


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> SM ? ton directeur de thèse a appeler, il veut savoir ou est passer ton bureau


Ben il est chez lui, comme les 8 macs qu'il a volé, et je parle pas du reste   

Pourtant le règlement est clair : pas de matériel informatique de l'université chez soi


----------



## tedy (30 Janvier 2005)

bas en se moment je fini réviser mon oral de droit du travail pour mardi et ensuite j'attaque le droit internationnal public pour mercredi......:hein: 

faut que j' y arrive!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2005)

Obiwan Al-Kenobi


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2005)

HO ! Obiwan si tu m'entends....


----------



## Gabi (30 Janvier 2005)

Derniére journée de révision avant LA semaine : 13 épreuves...
J'ai fait une compote de pomme et je la mange en faisant une pause, et en regardant les flooderies du bar.


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai soif


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

maintenant , moi je suis là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai soif




ta bouteille est vide?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> bas en se moment je fini réviser mon oral de droit du travail pour mardi et ensuite j'attaque le droit internationnal public pour mercredi......:hein:
> 
> faut que j' y arrive!



beurk.... bon courage


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ta bouteille est vide?



malheureusement oui


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement oui




branche un tube au robinet


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

A y est, rentré !
Vais pouvoir faire du ménage  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (30 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde. Je suis bizarrement de bonne humeur... :love:


----------



## Caster (30 Janvier 2005)

Soirée crêpe party !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

là , si ça continue
je vais remettre les pendules a l'heure a fiston !!!!!!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , si ça continue
> je vais remettre les pendules a l'heure a fiston !!!!!!! :mouais:



note : prévoir des boules quies si je vais chez robertav


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

je vais peu être me couvrir, il commence a faire froid ici :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Là ménant je me demande si j'aurais pas du écouter robertav hier soir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me demande si j'aurais pas du écouter robertav hier soir





haaaaaa , moi j'insiste plus !!!!!!!


----------



## Gabi (30 Janvier 2005)

Y a pas Sonnyboy dans le coin ? J'ai une envie de Sonny ce soir...


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir a tous !!!!  
Moi j regarde le diner de con.... hé oui je l aimais bien moi Jacques villeret...


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai dormis que 4 heures la nuit dernière  :rateau:


----------



## ddn45 (30 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir a tous !!!!
> Moi j regarde le diner de con.... hé oui je l aimais bien moi Jacques villeret...


jel'enregistre et vais faire dormir mes deux oreilles, sorry et bonne nuit


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Janvier 2005)

Passé un petit week-end tranquille avec ma fille et ma namoureuse.
Maintenant elle est rentrée chez elle et je m'emmerde. Alors pour me changer les idées je lis tout ce qu'il s'est passé dans le weekend sur les forums.


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

ddn45 a dit:
			
		

> jel'enregistre et vais faire dormir mes deux oreilles, sorry et bonne nuit



Bon idée mais je ne travaille pas demain donc  j en profite       
en tout cas bonne nuit a toi !!!!


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Moi j regarde le diner de con...


Tiens c'est une idée ça.


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Passé un petit week-end tranquille avec ma fille et ma namoureuse.
> Maintenant elle est rentrée chez elle et je m'emmerde. Alors pour me changer les idées je lis tout ce qu'il s'est passé dans le weekend sur les forums.



ah mince, moi ca va ma fille et ma "mamoureuse" habitent avec moi


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour me changer les idées je lis tout ce qu'il s'est passé dans le weekend sur les forums.



Tu vas encore passer une nuit blanche  :love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Janvier 2005)

là maintenant, je vais me coucher :sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai dormis que 4 heures la nuit dernière  :rateau:



Napoléon ne dormait jamais davantage


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Là je mets à jour mon carnet d'adresses (celui en papier, pas le numérique), qui est plein de feuilles volantes et de petits griffonnages  (y'a même des bouts de kleenex et de nappes en papier avec des numéros dessus  

Ça fait un an que je remets ça à plus tard


----------



## jujumacosx (31 Janvier 2005)

là JE JOUE  avac l'interface graohique d' OS X avec shapeshifter & j'ai trouver un theme qui déchir


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)




----------



## poildep (31 Janvier 2005)

là, je constate que Grug est rentré chez lui vers 1h30, un peu bourré.   :love:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Là, je viens de me faire un café et j'espère qu'aujourd'hui les forums seront accessibles le matin  

Pour l'heure, emails and co.


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai dormis que 4 heures la nuit dernière  :rateau:



je viens de compenser avec une nuit de 12 heures :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> là, je constate que Grug est rentré chez lui vers 1h30, un peu bourré.   :love:


et toi ? que fais-tu à 5h30 sur Macg ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là je suis comndanné a faire la nounou aujourd'hui 


s'il est pas sage je vais l'accrocher au mur


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

T'as qu'à le clouer à la porte comme une chouette...


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à le clouer à la porte comme une chouette...


où ? où ?
où ? où ?


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> où ? où ?
> où ? où ?




:affraid:


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

y'en a qui ferait mieux de se taire...Clouer des chouettes aux portes des fermes, c'est pas dans la culture PACA, mais bien dans le BERRY.
Mais tout est bon pour ces importuns, s'arrogeant le rôle du clown blanc

"Du foin pour nos vaches, le berry indépendant"

Message du Mouvement de Liberation du Berry


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

Salut les gens !  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui ferait mieux de se taire...Clouer des chouettes aux portes des fermes, c'est pas dans la culture PACA, mais bien dans le BERRY.
> Mais tout est bon pour ces importuns, s'arrogeant le rôle du clown blanc
> 
> "Du foin pour nos vaches, le berry indépendant"
> ...


 
Sécuritééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Y a violence là...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui ferait mieux de se taire...


 
Là dessus je crois que tout le monde sera d'accord.


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Ouaip vive le Berry-Berry !!!

_Hein ? Moi ? Si si je bosse, mais euh là ça m'embête... _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là il faudrait que je prepare le dejeuner a un enfant
qui n'aime pas la viande , ni les legumes , ni la soupe  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Un jour, ce bon Sonny vas nous poster quelque chose de positif ... et là, c'est toute notre échelle des valeurs qui va s'effondrer !


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il faudrait que je prepare le dejeuner a un enfant
> qui n'aime pas la viande , ni les legumes , ni la soupe  :mouais:



et le trio patates / riz / nouilles ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore cher Mackie pas encore mais j'y pense
> 
> Au fait SB baisse le futal j'reviens de Pigalle


 
Tu n'oses même plus prononcer mon nom...

La peur sans doute...

Ceci dit, tes familiarités tu peux te les carrer au derche.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, ce bon Sonny vas nous poster quelque chose de positif ... et là, c'est toute notre échelle des valeurs qui va s'effondrer !


 
Ce jour là, peut être posteras tu quelque chose d'utile ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

arf :

_"Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.

We apologize for any inconvenience._


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il faudrait que je prepare le dejeuner a un enfant
> qui n'aime pas la viande , ni les legumes , ni la soupe  :mouais:



Nota Bene: Pour les mères en détresse, mais néanmoins furieuse, concernant l'alimentation de leur marmaille, une vieille recette berrichonne:

Prenez un entonnoir (modèle 7, embout large du BHV), placez l'embout avec vigueur dans le larynx de votre enfant (attention prendre des gants pour éviter de vous blessez lors de l'opération), et faites glisser l'alimentation de votre choix

En espereant que ces conseils t'auront permis de t'en sortir Roberta

Message du Mouvement de Liberation du Berry


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'oses même plus prononcer mon nom...
> 
> La peur sans doute...
> 
> Ceci dit, tes familiarités tu peux te les carrer au derche.



Nan, on est pas assez intime pour ca


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il faudrait que je prepare le dejeuner a un enfant
> qui n'aime pas la viande , ni les legumes , ni la soupe :mouais:


 
Et la bonne vieille tarte dans la gueule ??


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Petit dragon violet cherche pelleteuse pour retrouver échelle des valeurs effondrée plusieurs fois. 
_S'addr. à l'hot. Mart. _


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Petit dragon violet cherche pelleteuse pour retrouver échelle des valeurs effondrée plusieurs fois.
> _S'addr. à l'hot. Mart. _


 et plus si affinités ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et le trio patates / riz / nouilles ?





rien de tout !!!!!     

la mere a fait plus vite que prevu
le gamin vit de partir !!!   


merci pour tous vos conseils


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

t'as eu chaud !

Moi j'attend un disque dur de remplacement...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

moi je dois chercher une balance a la poste
+
2/3 babioles commandé sur le net et en route vers chez moi....


vu que j'ai pas envie de faire des alles/retours voir le guichetier
plus bete que ses pieds , j'attends que tout soit arrivé....



a ces facteurs, maintenant il ne te livrent meme plus a la maison  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce jour là, peut être posteras tu quelque chose d'utile ?



Je voudrais pas te précéder !


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a ces facteurs, maintenant il ne te livrent meme plus a la maison  :mouais:


M'en parle pas, tous ces petits collis qui rentreraient pourtant dans la boitalett' et qu'il faut pourtant aller chercher à pieds, dans le froid, à la merci des éléments, c'est dur


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas encore passer une nuit blanche  :love:


Finalement, j'ai regardé "Le Seigneur des Anneaux épisode 1" en version longue.
C'était bien...  

Du coup, je me suis couché à Une heure du mat :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Pfffff le 14 février c'est un Lundi, c'est pas pratique ça


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas te précéder !


 
Tu en es loin fesse de rat.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, on est pas assez intime pour ca


 
Lassant.
:sleep:


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lassant.
> :sleep:



En bijouterie, comme en gémologie, pour abraser le diamant il faut un autre diamant...Tout autre façon de faire est voué à l'échec


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> En bijouterie, comme en gémologie, pour abraser le diamant il faut un autre diamant...Tout autre façon de faire est voué à l'échec


 
lassant.
:sleep:


----------



## FANREM (31 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, j'ai regardé "Le Seigneur des Anneaux épisode 1" en version longue.
> C'était bien...


Excellent même

Moi, je suis hyper content, je viens d'installer un nouveau graveur de DVD Sony HX 900 (Bi format + DD 160 Go intégré), et absolument tout marche a merveille : Canal Sat, TPS, Scope, etc...
Ca change du Philips (médiocre comme ergonomie) que j'avais mis temporairement à la place de mon Pioneer. 
Je suis en train de transferer des films, concerts, et même les vidéos de mon voyage de noces. Que de bons souvenirs  :love:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, j'ai regardé "Le Seigneur des Anneaux épisode 1" en version longue.
> C'était bien...
> Du coup, je me suis couché à Une heure du mat :sleep:




M'en parle pas, demain 1er février, fin de ma période _No Disc No DVD en janvier_, je craque...

DVD LotR - Le Retour du Roi version longue
DVD Live Aid

Je mentionne même pas tout les CD qui me tentent, c'est une horreur.

Côté livre c'est pas mal aussi...

Pis, j'aimerai bien un vrai lecteur de salon quand même. Mais là, je crois pas que ça va le faire...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> gémologie


 
2 "m" ?

non ?

Si...

Allez file, t'abraser ne m'excite pas, c'est trop facile, pas palpitant pour 2 sous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es loin fesse de rat.



Lorsqu'il est à bout d'arguments, l'imbécile adopte l'invective !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> M'en parle pas, demain 1er février, fin de ma période _No Disc No DVD en janvier_, je craque...
> 
> DVD LotR - Le Retour du Roi version longue
> DVD Live Aid
> ...



c'qu'est dur, c'est surtout les trente derniers jours du mois


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là je viens de commander un tas de petites babioles, 
autant  jolies et pas utiles     :love:  :love:  :love: 

c'st le facteur qui va pas etre content


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2005)

La je m'aprete a aller en lunch


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsqu'il est à bout d'arguments, l'imbécile adopte l'invective !


 
Tout à fait, fesses de rat.


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Là je distribue les coups de boule qui me restent (ceux à qui je peux, c'est bien long le délai, entre deux volées à un même forumeur !)
Tous les prétextes sont bon pour échapper à un boulot chiant


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Tu m'as grillé pas loin...
Courage pour le taf'...

Moi, je finis de manger et je vais boire un café... ;-)


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2005)

Je bois mon coca light de l'apres-m la :rateau:

Et je me mets en condition pour aller reinstaller le Mac d'une amie ce soir :rateau: :rateau:


:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je bois mon coca light de l'apres-m la :rateau:
> 
> Et je me mets en condition pour aller reinstaller le Mac d'une amie ce soir :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> ...


 
VOus en faites des ré install pour des gens qui n'ont aucun pb...


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vous en faites des ré install pour des gens qui n'ont aucun pb...


Ben moi j'en fais pas, mais c'est chacun comme il veut hein   

_Si y en a qui aiment ça... _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là encore un café , 

ne pas me regarder dans la glace.....  

chercher un foulard pour ce soir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ne pas me regarder dans la glace.....



Ben pourquoi ? c'est pourtant le seul moyen que tu ais d'apercevoir ce qu'il y a de plus joli à regarder dans ta maison !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi ? c'est pourtant le seul moyen que tu ais d'apercevoir ce qu'il y a de plus joli à regarder dans ta maison !








hoooo quelle gentille mensonge !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooo quelle gentille mensonge !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Eh, mes initiales ne sont pas SB, je dis la vérité, moi !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

avec mes initiales on va pas rigoler

R.L.G.L.P.M.


si si je vous assure !!!    

mais j'ai abregé en R.G. sinon a chaque signature y passe la journée !!!  



a propos de signature, je me demande : si j'envoie fiflle (mineure) a la poste
chercher mes colis , est que on va lui donner avec ma procuration ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec mes initiales on va pas rigoler
> 
> R.L.G.L.P.M.
> 
> ...


t'inquiète pas : l'autre jour j'ai envoyé ma femme chercher un coli à la Poste (avec procu, ma pièce d'identité) et ils ne lui ont rien demandé du tout.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète pas : l'autre jour j'ai envoyé ma femme chercher un coli à la Poste (avec procu, ma pièce d'identité) et ils ne lui ont rien demandé du tout.




sa se passe pas comme cela chez moi   
le cretin* de service me connait et pourtant il veut touj voir mon passeport  :mouais: 



* c'est un type tellement feignasse : la derniere fois je vais ala poste a 18h  avec l'avis de chercher le paquet avec date au lendemain

avant y aller j'ai fait la recherche sur le net où etait mon colis,
 il etait bien en attente a ma poste

le cretin , il a pris l'avis, il vois la date et il dit 
"venez demain, le paquet n'est la que a ce moment la"

inutile de lui dire que :
vu  les   travaux du tramway on me livre plus ,
que l'avis a eté fait la veille et que le facteur me l'ammene le jour suivant
vu que le facteur est depuis rentré chez lui (meme s'il prend plus la peine de tramballer les colis )
vu que je suis là a la fermeture et que je doute que mon colis arrive dans la nuit....


brefff..........j'ai du quand meme le chercher le lendemain , 
le cretin a pas decollé ses fesses de son siege !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, mes initiales ne sont pas SB, je dis la vérité, moi !


 
Plante la ! Fesses de rat !!


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

Je suis reviendu après un top we de ski!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec mes initiales on va pas rigoler
> 
> R.L.G.L.P.M.
> 
> ...



Si c'est recommandé, normalement non, il faut d'abord que vous y alliez ensemble pour déposer la proc, ensuite seulement c'est possible.

Pour les initiales, j'avais un collègue pour qui c'était J.C.G.Q.A.C.A. C'était à la fin des années 70, je me souviens plus que de la signification des cinq premières, bonjour les charnières. (les gardes frontières espagnols se mettent au garde à vous quand il présente son passeport) D'ailleurs, entre le pseudo et les initiales ... origines ibériques ?

Ah oui, au fait le fil, caisse queue vouffe aite ... je pose des questions, là tout de suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je suis reviendu après un top we de ski!



Ah, ben alors, c'est cinq étoiles de ski ?


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Je prépare un paquet pour la Poste. Ne pas oublier mon bouquin, si il y a la queue, je peux mourir (et statistiquement, je vais faire la queue...)
Je viens de franchir un cap que j'aurai pas imaginer franchir un jour. C'est fou comme on peut dire comme con** (bon, on peut en faire aussi).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare un paquet pour la Poste. Ne pas oublier mon bouquin, si il y a la queue, je peux mourir (et statistiquement, je vais faire la queue...)




oublie pas mes paquets  :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et je me mets en condition pour aller reinstaller le Mac d'une amie ce soir :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> :love:



bon courage


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

a oui, j'ai eu entre les mains l'un des premiers macmini arrivé en france :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je suis reviendu après un top we de ski!





rien de cassé?  

tout va bien ?    

bon alors fini l'amusement, retourne dans mon  placard       :love:


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rien de cassé?
> 
> tout va bien ?
> 
> bon alors fini l'amusement, retourne dans mon  placard       :love:


Rien de cassé! :love: 
Tout va bien! :love:
Je retourne au placard...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Rien de cassé! :love:
> Tout va bien! :love:
> Je retourne au placard...






voila les femmes

vous avez vu comment  on mate les hommes  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a oui, j'ai eu entre les mains l'un des premiers macmini arrivé en france :love:



Il parait que très peu de mains suffisent pour l'avoir entre, qu'en est-il vraiment ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

ça tien sur une seul main :love: (c'était un 1,42 Ghz  )


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là il faudrait que je mate mes cheveux
que je refasse la façade
que je m'habille sans trop surcharge

et aller voir les profs de fifille : conseil d'orientation !! :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

vi t'as raison, faut pas se faire déborder par le boulot, d'ailleurs moi là en ce moment j'écope 


  

_sinon j'hésite à mettre le statut de notre commande du mac mini passée hier soir dans ma signature_


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il faudrait que je mate mes cheveux
> que je refasse la façade
> que je m'habille sans trop surcharge
> 
> et aller voir les profs de fifille : conseil d'orientation !! :mouais:




Ouh là ! je te plains, ma pauvre mère en avait des cauchemars à l'avance chaque fois qu'elle devait aller voir des profs à cause de moi     
Faut dire que mes relations avec l'éducation nationale n'ont pas été des meilleures et qu'on se détestait absolument, les chefs d'établissement et moi...    Aussi j'ai arrêté tôt


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là il faudrait que je mate mes cheveux
> que je refasse la façade
> que je m'habille sans trop surcharge
> 
> et aller voir les profs de fifille : conseil d'orientation !! :mouais:



il va faloir que tu soit TRÈS convaincante


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il va faloir que tu soit TRÈS convaincante




pour faire quoi ?
pour me casser au plus vite?
pour leur dire que non, pas la peine d'insister ,  fifille ne fera pas un bac s ?
pour leur dire que fifille ne veux plus faire du droit international mais prof d'histoire?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire quoi ?
> pour me casser au plus vite?
> pour leur dire que non, pas la peine d'insister ,  fifille ne fera pas un bac s ?
> pour leur dire que fifille ne veux plus faire du droit international mais prof d'histoire?



après a toi de trouver les bon arguments


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> après a toi de trouver les bon arguments





bah, depuis longtemp j'ai compris qu'il faut jamais contredire les prof's
on sort un "hum hum" par moment et....
on laisse faire aux gosses ce qu'ils ont envie d'etre plus grands    






ps : ceci dit, quand fifille m'as annoncé sa decision j'ai eté quand meme deçue


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on laisse faire aux gosses ce qu'ils ont envie d'etre plus grands
> 
> ps : ceci dit, quand fifille m'as annoncé sa decision j'ai eté quand meme deçue



tu dois pas être déçue, vu que tu dois laisser fifille faire ce qu'elle a envie quand elle sera grande 

attention, je te souhaite qu'elle trouve un gendre avec qui tu t'entende


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, je te souhaite qu'elle trouve un gendre avec qui tu t'entende




m'en fiche pas mal  

c'est pas moi qui va faire sa vie avec le gendre


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche pas mal
> 
> c'est pas moi qui va faire sa vie avec le gendre


Et cette femme prétend être italienne ????      :rateau:


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui va faire sa vie avec le gendre



vachement encouragent pour le gendre


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et cette femme prétend être italienne ????      :rateau:


Elle a déjà assez de mal à gérer ses amants ... alors ses gendres!  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Elle a déjà assez de mal à gérer ses amants ... alors ses gendres!  :love:




Là je suis furax... Une femme fait ce qu'elle veut de sa vie....Ras le bol de faire ce genre de réflexions...Goulven j'taime bien mais aurais tu dit la meme chose à propos d'un mec! Sincerement je suis certaine que non


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis furax... Une femme fait ce qu'elle veut de sa vie....Ras le bol de faire ce genre de réflexions...Goulven j'taime bien mais aurais tu dit la meme chose à propos d'un mec! Sincerement je suis certaine que non


  
Tu as mal lu ou tu as des soucis persos qui rejaillissent sur ton état d'esprit ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2005)

cool... faut rester cool... on est au bar MacG ici...


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal lu ou tu as des soucis persos qui rejaillissent sur ton état d'esprit ???



J'ai très bien lu Spyro! Et ma vie perso va comme elle va...C'est marrant quand une nana l'ouvre sur ce sujet c'est toujours parce qu'elle a des "soucis perso" ou qu'elle a du vent entre les deux oreilles....
Merci j'ai très bien lu, et toi aussi petit dragon


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant quand une nana l'ouvre sur ce sujet c'est toujours parce qu'elle a des "soucis perso" ou qu'elle a du vent entre les deux oreilles....


Mais pas du tout, simplement Goulv faisait un commentaire humoristique sur l'histoire de Roberta et ses placards, et il n'y a absolument aucune raison de s'énerver sur ça !!! Ceci n'a rien à voir avec le fait que tu sois une "nana" ou pas, d'ailleurs quel moyen aurais-je de le vérifier ? C'est juste que ton propos était totalement décalé par rapport avec le sujet léger du post cité, en toute objectivité.


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

elle a raison Christelle et en plus elle abrase :love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en plus elle abrase


Moi j'appelle ça "foutre une mauvaise ambiance", mais si ça plait aux modos, alors...


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appelle ça "foutre une mauvaise ambiance", mais si ça plait aux modos, alors...



mais non, pour une fois qu'une fille tiens tête a sonnyboy :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appelle ça "foutre une mauvaise ambiance", mais si ça plait aux modos, alors...



Bon on ne va pas y passer le début de soirée...quel interet de "foutre une mauvaise ambiance" sur un forum que j'aime bien???? Mais consideres que j'ai le droit de dire des choses qui ne me conviennent pas...Pas d insultes, pas de volonté de gener, mais le droit d'avoir de l'humeur, bonne ou mauvaise.
Passons à autre chose

PS: tu veux voir ma carte d'identité, pour etre sur que je sois une femme?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> PS: tu veux voir ma carte d'identité, pour etre sur que je sois une femme?



je confirme


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'appelle ça "foutre une mauvaise ambiance", mais si ça plait aux modos, alors...



Chacun réagit comme il le souhaite, non ? 

Et sonny, niveau mauvaise ambiance ? :rateau: :casse:    


Désolé Spyro, je t'aime bien mais là...


----------



## Gabi (31 Janvier 2005)

Mauvaise ambiance ? Mais non... Sur les forums, on ne voit pas l'expression de l'interlocuteur, on n'entend pas le ton de sa voix : du coup, on interprete parfois mal ce qui est ecrit... Mais faut pas s'enerver. 
Allez zou : de l'amour pour tout le monde et plein de fleurs (bleues).


----------



## Gabi (31 Janvier 2005)

Ca doit pas interesser grand monde, mais je suis vraiment soulagé : j'ai passé ma premiére journée d'exams que j'apréhendai beaucoup et finalement tout c'est bien passé. 
Je dormirais mieux ce soir. 

Du coup, ce soir, j'aime tout le monde.

Oui, oui, tout le monde.

:love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chacun réagit comme il le souhaite, non ?
> 
> Et sonny, niveau mauvaise ambiance ? :rateau: :casse:
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne m'aimerais toujours pas.

1 - j'exprimais juste mon étonnement (très grand) face à sa réaction totalement décalée par rapport au post de goulven cité. Je ne comprends en effet pas le rapport entre une blague sur les placards de roberta et la liberté des femmes.
2 - par abraser j'entends précisément le comportement de sonny: des attaques dépourvues de causes ayant pour seul but de foutre la pagaille. Je ne voulais pas dire que c'est ce qu'elle faisait. (Je répondais à mackie d'abord ).

Bref tout ce que je dis c'est "POURQUOI S'ENERVER" alors me fais pas de leçon sur la liberté d'expression.
Merci.

[edit] et je tape comme un pied  :rateau:


----------



## Gabi (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne m'aimerais toujours pas.
> 
> 1 - j'exprimais juste mon étonnement (très grand) face à sa réaction totalement décalée par rapport au post de goulven cité. Je ne comprends en effet pas le rapport entre une blague sur les placards de roberta et la liberté des femmes.
> 2 - par abraser j'entends précisément le comportement de sonny: des attaques dépourvues de causes ayant pour seul but de foutre la pagaille. Je ne voulais pas dire que c'est ce qu'elle faisait.
> ...



 De l'amour pour toi aussi Spyro : j'tai même trouvé une copine :


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise ambiance ? Mais non... Sur les forums, on ne voit pas l'expression de l'interlocuteur, on n'entend pas le ton de sa voix : du coup, on interprete parfois mal ce qui est ecrit... Mais faut pas s'enerver.
> Allez zou : de l'amour pour tout le monde et plein de fleurs (bleues).



Entierement d'accord, toi tu as tout compris, et je suis contente pour tes exams


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne m'aimerais toujours pas.
> 
> 1 - j'exprimais juste mon étonnement (très grand) face à sa réaction totalement décalée par rapport au post de goulven cité. Je ne comprends en effet pas le rapport entre une blague sur les placards de roberta et la liberté des femmes.
> 2 - par abraser j'entends précisément le comportement de sonny: des attaques dépourvues de causes ayant pour seul but de foutre la pagaille. Je ne voulais pas dire que c'est ce qu'elle faisait.
> ...




Mais oui je t'aime Spyro !  :love:
Coooool !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> De l'amour pour toi aussi Spyro : j'tai même trouvé une copine :



Ah, ben là, pour le coup, il y a un p'tit ane qui va se sentir seul !


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

tiens Spyro pour toi

SMACK


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui je t'aime Spyro !  :love:


Ah ouf, mon petit coeur saignant est sauvé  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis furax... Une femme fait ce qu'elle veut de sa vie....Ras le bol de faire ce genre de réflexions...Goulven j'taime bien mais aurais tu dit la meme chose à propos d'un mec! Sincerement je suis certaine que non


Et alors Christelle? On a ses ragnagna? non mais oh! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et alors Christelle? On a ses ragnagna? non mais oh! :love:



Ah ben flûte, ça commençait à se calmer, va encore falloir appeler les pompiers !


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et alors Christelle? On a ses ragnagna? non mais oh! :love:



No comment.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

la je viens de rentrer.....legerment furax mais bon....  

là je vais me detendre et mettre quelques points sur le i
parce que il y a pas mal de incomphreension   


pour tout comprendre en effet il faudrait frequenter un petit peu plus le minichat   



tous d'abord, j'ai pleins d'amants dans mon placard
j'accepte tous les hommes du moment que on ne reve pas de moi   
et que qu'il soit surtout pas serieux     


pour le fait d'aimer mon gendre.......hé bien, c'est pas demain la veille
fifille n'as pas encore 17 ans et puis avec le caractere qu'elle a.....  


plus serieusement c'est pas a moi d'aimer le petit copain futur gendre
c'est a moi de me faire aimer , pour le bien de fifille   

j'ai eu une belle-mere particulierement garce 
et je voudrais surement pas ressembler a cette femme  



sinon, la je vais preparer le repas
mais avant je vais lire le post en arriere, je me suis arreté 
a la  fureure de cristelle , bien naturelle en temp de serieux   


mais avant de aller a la cuisine et apres avoir lu le post 
je vais vous mettre un post : vous m'en direz des nouvelles


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis furax... Une femme fait ce qu'elle veut de sa vie....Ras le bol de faire ce genre de réflexions...Goulven j'taime bien mais aurais tu dit la meme chose à propos d'un mec! Sincerement je suis certaine que non


Marrant tous les jours j'entend ça de la par de filles, et j' m'en fais pas plus que ça   faut pas jouer à l'autodiscrimination


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis furax... Une femme fait ce qu'elle veut de sa vie....Ras le bol de faire ce genre de réflexions...Goulven j'taime bien mais aurais tu dit la meme chose à propos d'un mec! Sincerement je suis certaine que non



Le féminisme s'était héroïque y a quelques années... en France maintenant c'est ridicule.

Par contre, si tu veux combattre pour cette noble cause, il reste de trés nombreux pays ou il serait judicieux (et un peu plus courageux...) de tenir ce genre de propos.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bon on ne va pas y passer le début de soirée...quel interet de "foutre une mauvaise ambiance" sur un forum que j'aime bien???? Mais consideres que j'ai le droit de dire des choses qui ne me conviennent pas...Pas d insultes, pas de volonté de gener, mais le droit d'avoir de l'humeur, bonne ou mauvaise.
> Passons à autre chose
> 
> PS: tu veux voir ma carte d'identité, pour etre sur que je sois une femme?



Aucun doute.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 2 - par abraser j'entends précisément le comportement de sonny: des attaques dépourvues de causes ayant pour seul but de foutre la pagaille. Je ne voulais pas dire que c'est ce qu'elle faisait.  :rateau:



Enorme...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et alors Christelle? On a ses ragnagna? non mais oh! :love:



Toi tu n'es pas trés attentif...


----------



## Macounette (31 Janvier 2005)

_Love & Peace_ tout le monde... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le fait d'aimer mon gendre.......hé bien, c'est pas demain la veille
> fifille n'as pas encore 17 ans et puis avec le caractere qu'elle a.....



le même caractère que ça mère ?  miams, une ville avec du caractère :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant tous les jours j'entend ça de la par de filles, et j' m'en fais pas plus que ça   faut pas jouer à l'autodiscrimination



ça leur plait...

elles veulent être traitées comme  des hommes, et quand elles prennent un pain, elles portent plainte.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le féminisme s'était héroïque y a quelques années... en France maintenant c'est ridicule.
> 
> Par contre, si tu veux combattre pour cette noble cause, il reste de trés nombreux pays ou il serait judicieux (et un peu plus courageux...) de tenir ce genre de propos.


A part le niveau salarial dans certaines branches, entièrement d'accord. On continue ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A part le niveau salarial dans certaines branches, entièrement d'accord. On continue ?



Ben force est de constater que j'ai souvent raison.


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben force est de constater que j'ai souvent raison.



C'est pas un peu fini les deux corses LOL PTDR


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu fini les deux corses LOL PTDR



Tu peux rire avec les autres s'ils ont la faiblesse de l'accepter, mais avec moi tu seras mignone de t'abstenir.


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rires avec les autres s'ils ont la faiblesse de l'accepter, mais avec moi tu seras mignone de t'abstenir.



bien remonter le sonnyboy, il a du ce faire abraser sec par le concessionnaire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

cristelle? reste bien assise parce que la tu risque de bondir 


alors......ma fille cet aprem  va chercher fiston chez le copain congolais

toute a l'heure je croise le pere et....il m'arrete
chose tres inahabituelle chez ce monsieur assez curieux dans son genre 
(il lui a fallut 1 ans pour me dire bonjour ,
on se croise 4 fois par jours, nos fiston sont en classe ensemble ) 


donc.....je disait, il m'arrrete
il me demande si fifille est bien ma fifille

oui !!!!! 

haaaaa mais quelle est jolie  

merci :rose:

quel age a t'elle ?

bientot 17 ans

haaa mais alors elle va bientot se marier !!

mais enfin fifille a seulement et pas encore 17 ans       

pas grave, belle comme elle est elle doit avoir deja eu beaucoup de demande en mariage

 elle a meme pas un petit copain

pas grave , elle a pas de probleme, crois moi , suis certains qui il y a beaucoup du monde que attends derriere ta porte

   bon, bon, on verra , d'abord elle ira a l'iniversiité , puis elle ira travailler et puis le mariage bien apres , donc pas avant 30 ans.....dites moi, votre fiston revient mercredi chez nous?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a meme pas un petit copain



voilà LE problème


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cristelle? reste bien assise parce que la tu risque de bondir
> 
> 
> alors......ma fille cet aprem  va chercher fiston chez le copain congolais
> ...



Ben Voilà!!!! Ben voyons!!! C'est bien ce que je disais. Merci Roberta....Quand tu es jolie, tu es forcement destinée à te marier illico, sans passer par la case études, parce que ca sous entend que tu es intelligente, et dans la tete des mecs (depuis 1970 finalement y a des reflexes qui ne sont jamais partis) ce n'est apparement pas concevable.
Je l imagines bien ton libidineux. J'en ai remis en place plus d'un en "live" au risque de me faire traiter de lesbienne...
Un détail il ne t a evidement rien dit sur Fiston que doit etre tout aussi beau que Fifille...
Y a bien qu'entres fifilles qu'on se comprend


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai remis en place plus d'un en "live" au risque de me faire traiter de lesbienne...



Le risque est gros ??

C'est une tare ?

Etre vulgaire, et grossière c'est plus grave ou moins ??


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

Ça n'a juste rien à voir mais bon. Y a un problème de culture là.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> De l'amour pour toi aussi Spyro : j'tai même trouvé une copine :





pardon ? 


spyro, viens la tout de suite !!! :mouais: 

tu ne va pas me dire que j'ai passé l'aprem a te chercher une idéee sympas
pour la s. valentin pour cette chose ......moche


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Y a bien qu'entres fifilles qu'on se comprend



voilà LE problème  oui je vais prendre la porte  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

les beaux grenelles a dit:
			
		

> au risque de me faire traiter de lesbienne...


_a priori*_ ce n&#8217;est pas une insulte 


  



* loc. lat.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _a priori*_ ce n?est pas une insulte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laisse, des préjugés des années 70 ça...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _a priori*_ ce n?est pas une insulte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et _a posteriori_* ?

* loc. lat.


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pardon ?
> 
> 
> spyro, viens la tout de suite !!! :mouais:
> ...




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Oui...  :hein: C'est qui celle là Spyro???    

Alors là   Suffit qu'une dragonne, rose et féminine passe, et on laisse tomber la fée noire qui joue au rugby    

Rhhhaaa


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _a priori*_ ce n?est pas une insulte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu ne sais pas à quel point tu as raison    :love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne va pas me dire que j'ai passé l'aprem a te chercher une idéee sympas
> pour la s. valentin pour cette chose ......moche


Non non, houlalala, c'est Gabi qui raconte rien que des menteries, non non, et puis elle est bien trop vieille pour moi cette dragonne houla !! :affraid:

_Et tu es priée de ne pas révéler le secret de nos conversations privées comme ça, c'est très gênant  :rateau:   _


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :Alors là    et on laisse tomber la fée noire qui joue au rugby
> 
> Rhhhaaa



Salut Nexka

Toujours partante pour un Chili maison?   

Savais pas que tu jouais au Rugby.....


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

:love: tous : trois citations c'en est trop pour pour ma modestie


_P.S. : oui, _a posteriori*_ en est aussi _



*loc. lat.


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2005)

Bon Gabi!!!    Je sais que tu n'aimes pas les fées, mais c'est pas une raison pour venir mettre le bazard dans mon couple!!!    

Je vais demander à ta fée de retourner te tripatouiller le cerveau!!!  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non, houlalala, c'est Gabi qui raconte rien que des menteries, non non, et puis elle est bien trop vieille pour moi cette dragonne houla !! :affraid:
> 
> _Et tu es priée de ne pas révéler le secret de nos conversations privées comme ça, c'est très gênant  :rateau:   _



pourtant c'est dans les vieux pots que l'on fait les meilleures confitures


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non, houlalala, c'est Gabi qui raconte rien que des menteries, non non, et puis elle est bien trop vieille pour moi cette dragonne houla !! :affraid:
> 
> _Et tu es priée de ne pas révéler le secret de nos conversations privées comme ça, c'est très gênant  :rateau:   _




*nos conversations privées ?*  


cella là est la plus bonne de l'année !!!!     

spyro , tout le monde lit ce qu'on dit sur le chat
tu as pas encore compris la fonction du mp


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love: tous : trois citations c'en est trop pour pour ma modestie
> 
> 
> _P.S. : oui, _a posteriori*_ en est aussi _
> ...



Dites Monsieur Gaffiot,

Dans ce cas peut-on également dire _a fortiori*_ ?

*loc. lat.


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui...  :hein: C'est qui celle là Spyro???


RAH voila, vous êtes fiers de vous maintenant avec vos ragot   

Bon, alors non je la connais pas celle là je te promets, c'est rien qu'une allumeuse, mais enfin bon moi aussi je peux allumer si je veux tiens, des feux de cheminée par exemple, pratique ça les feux de cheminée, on souffle un coup dessus et hop ça part (ah bah bien sûr faut être un dragon pour ça hein), non non c'est une totale inconnue, et puis comme je le disais elle est pas de mon age hein, parce que bon c'est pas que ce soit forcément important l'age, bon mais quand même non là ça va pas du tout, non, et puis bon c'est pas une fée d'abord hein, et puis elle est pas tout à fait à poil oups enfin je veux dire, ce collier c'est d'un vulgaire, avec une chaine en plus hein alors les gothiques très peu pour moi merci, et puis de toutes façons je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi tu le sais bien voyons, allons, d'ailleurs je suis sûr qu'elle sait pas mettre sa langue en U, elle.

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Excusez moi il fallait que je reprenne mon souffle.


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyro , tout le monde lit ce qu'on dit sur le chat


Oui mais non ça compte pas, y a 3 pelés et un tondu sur le minichat (et moi même je suis allé chez le coiffeur la semaine dernière), alors ça compte pas. Et puis ELLE, elle était pas là, c'est ça qui est important


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Dites Monsieur Gaffiot,
> 
> Dans ce cas peut-on également dire _a fortiori*_ ?
> 
> *loc. lat.




« Félix a un gros kiki »


non rien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *Là je vous souhaite bonne nuit,* je distribue les bisous et vous borde soigneusement.
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



hejdå


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> RAH voila, vous êtes fiers de vous maintenant avec vos ragot
> 
> Bon, alors non je la connais pas celle là je te promets, c'est rien qu'une allumeuse, mais enfin bon moi aussi je peux allumer si je veux tiens, des feux de cheminée par exemple, pratique ça les feux de cheminée, on souffle un coup dessus et hop ça part (ah bah bien sûr faut être un dragon pour ça hein), non non c'est une totale inconnue, et puis comme je le disais elle est pas de mon age hein, parce que bon c'est pas que ce soit forcément important l'age, bon mais quand même non là ça va pas du tout, non, et puis bon c'est pas une fée d'abord hein, et puis elle est pas tout à fait à poil oups enfin je veux dire, ce collier c'est d'un vulgaire, avec une chaine en plus hein alors les gothiques très peu pour moi merci, et puis de toutes façons je n'ai d'yeux que pour toi tu le sais bien voyons, allons, d'ailleurs je suis sûr qu'elle sait pas mettre sa langue en U, elle.
> 
> ...



Une cheminée??   Avec une peau de bête devant ??  

C'est qu'il en a de bonnes idées mon petit dragon :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:


Mon premier fan   :love: 

_Bon, et puis là j'étais en train de regarder un flim (que je connais bien, sans que ce soit mon préféré, mais c'est la première fois que je regarde depuis que je l'ai en DVD), alors bon hein j'y retourne (un peu) _


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non ça compte pas, y a 3 pelés et un tondu sur le minichat (et moi même je suis allé chez le coiffeur la semaine dernière), alors ça compte pas. Et puis ELLE, elle était pas là, c'est ça qui est important




* y a 3 pelés et un tondu sur le minichat *




merci pour moi 


d'ailleur j'ose pas immaginer de quoi tu me traite


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur j'ose pas immaginer de quoi tu me traite


Ça dépend, t'as réussi à te coiffer pour aller voir ces profs ou pas finalement ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend, t'as réussi à te coiffer pour aller voir ces profs ou pas finalement ?



double paires de claques pour le petit dragon ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Janvier 2005)

là je devrais avoir fini ma physique normalement :/


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Ta culture physique ?   

_(Tu sais que ton avatar est presque aussi fatigant que celui de JPTK ?  )_


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

_pour revenir dans le sujet_

je viens de me faire tirer la langue* par DarkTemplar... alors que cela fait une éternité que je n'ai pas joué à StarCraft 



sinon là je fais de la mise-en-page sous word    :modo:


----------



## Gabi (31 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui...  :hein: C'est qui celle là Spyro???
> 
> Alors là   Suffit qu'une dragonne, rose et féminine passe, et on laisse tomber la fée noire qui joue au rugby
> 
> Rhhhaaa



Nan, t'inquiétes pas : c'est une dragonne que j'ai rencontré sur mon île. Elle se sent bien seule depuis qu'elle est à la retraite, aprés une carriére eclair sur grand ecran. Je me suis dit que ça lui plairait de se changer les idées en rencontrant un jeune dragon, mais la différence de géneration est trop importante... Bah, c'est pas grave, elle s'en remettra.

J'ai pas voulu mettre de bazar dans votre joli couple ! :love:

Quand à ma fée, elle aimerait bien retourner tripatouiller dans ma tête, mais je lui interdis, j'me laisse pas faire. Par contre, ça l'amuse de taper sur mes tympans avec ses patits doigts pointus dès que je fais un truc qu'elle aime pas : ça m'enerve ! 
_
AÏE ! Hé !! J'ai le droit de raconter ce que tu me fais !!_


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je peux allumer si je veux tiens, des feux de cheminée par exemple, pratique ça les feux de cheminée, on souffle un coup dessus et hop ça part (ah bah bien sûr faut être un dragon pour ça hein)



Ho un feu de cheminée !!! :love:

Bon j'ai pas de cheminée... 
Dommage...


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

j'pense à un truc là...


elle va pas avoir froid ta fée



hein... dis...

parce que vu le temps qu'il fait... elle est plus à 37 degrés là...

tu pourrais pas lui offir un truc plus chaud pour la St Valentin ?

enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho un feu de cheminée !!! :love:
> 
> Bon j'ai pas de cheminée...
> Dommage...



NAAANN  Mais ça suffit maintenant!!!  !!! 
C'est mon dragon A MOI qui allume mes cheminées A MOI   
Je le prête pas!!   A personne!!!   

Et la première qui essaie d'approcher ça va barder  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _pour revenir dans le sujet_
> sinon là je fais de la mise-en-page sous word    :modo:



Vouais ... Toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance ?


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> NAAANN  Mais ça suffit maintenant!!!  !!!
> C'est mon dragon A MOI qui allume mes cheminées A MOI
> Je le prête pas!!   A personne!!!
> 
> Et la première qui essaie d'approcher ça va barder  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:


 nan mais tu sais une fois que ça flambe, je te le laisse, hein !


----------



## Nexka (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nan mais tu sais une fois que ça flambe, je te le laisse, hein !



Oui oui oui je connais le manège  :hein:   

Spyro tu m'allumes la cheminée :love: Spyro tu allumes les chandelles sur la table?? :love: Spyro tu veux pas relancer le barbecue??  :love: 

Et aprés on le lache plus!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho un feu de cheminée !!! :love:
> 
> Bon j'ai pas de cheminée...
> Dommage...




 et en cherchant bien  t'as pas un truc à attiser 


_j'dis ça c'est pas pour moi c'est pour le dragon qui cherche une voie pour souffler un peu_


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Spyro tu m'allumes la cheminée :love:




 c'est sûr que présenté comme ça je te comprends :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

là j'en peux plus       

bonne nuit a tous et soyez sage    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

:affraid:


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:




 :mouais:  :mouais: t'as peur du noir...?


----------



## steinway (31 Janvier 2005)

la je reviens sur les forums de macge apres quelque temps d absence...


----------



## Caster (1 Février 2005)

il est 4h12 du mat et je n'arrive pas à dormir ........ j'ai pourtant essayé de compter les moutons ...... mais rien à faire 

Le pire, je vois que sur Macge , je suis le seul connecté.


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

Un tit bonjour pendant que je prend mon tit dej'


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Café et emails.
Je vais chez l'ophtalomo à 11h, j'espère qu'il va pas me faire une dilation de la pupille, j'aime pas ça, ça éblouit et t'es mal pendant les 5 heures qui suivent: tout est bizarre. 
Je suis sûr que je vais y avoir droit. Et il va sans doute me confirmer que je peux pas me porter de lentilles et que l'opération sur ma myopie coûte une fortune à chaque ½il.

Sur ce, bonne matinée. Les forums vont-ils accepter mon message illico ou seront-il sencore en rade ce matin ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

bah nan ca passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah nan ca passe



Ben ça a pas passé longtemps, entre 8h45 9h30, ça passait pas, après, j'suis parti un moment, et là, ça repasse. J(espère que ça fait pas de faux plis ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

Qu'est ce que t'as contre les chantiers navaux robertal (ben ouais hey t'es seul mec  )?


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Bijour à tous


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que t'as contre les chantiers navaux robertal (ben ouais hey t'es seul mec  )?



  

_"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman." 


_


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bijour à tous



Bonzou à toi


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Bien moi j'ai la grippe... snif


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

bonjour 

là j'essaie vaguement de me reveiller avec des café mais l'effet c'est pas ça  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non des fois je suis Thebig aussi !
> 
> :love:


 
J'ai appercu ca, mais j'ai pas pu les regarder au taf encore


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que ceux et celles qui payent 4¤ par mois devraient... se renseigner sérieusement pour savoir pourquoi les forums sont bancals _(on dit pas bancaux, c'est comme les chantiers navals !)_ si souvent le matin, non ?




T'as pas encore compris ? On fait de l'évasion fiscale en fait... ça arrive direct sur un compte en banque à Nassau...  

A part ça, c'est où qu'il y a des explications sur ce "léger et durable ? ralentissement" ?   


[Edit: je file chez l'ophtalmo... pas envie d'un fond d'½il ni de dilation de la pupille...  ]


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, c'est où qu'il y a des explications sur ce "léger et durable ? ralentissement" ?



Là peut-être...


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> là j'essaie vaguement de me reveiller avec des café mais l'effet c'est pas ça  :sleep:  :sleep:



Là depuis 6heures je fais la même chose, avec le même résultat


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bien moi j'ai la grippe... snif


là mes points disco ont la grippe : je continue de bouler à 3 points depuis super longtemps (qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est une question de longévité, quand on regarde certains, cf aujourd'hui à 10h43  )


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

je viens de me lever, ça va il fait beau !


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Bon j'étais de bonne humeur ce matin en partant, mais là je suis surtout d'humeur à rattraper ma nuit, trop rapidement terminée. :rateau:


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

Je répondrais bien à un gentil MP.  

Mais cette s..... de m.... d'IE en a décidé autrement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me lever, ça va il fait beau !



Ah le doux climat de ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là mes points disco ont la grippe : je continue de bouler à 3 points depuis super longtemps (qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est une question de longévité, quand on regarde certains, cf aujourd'hui à 10h43  )




tu veux quoi ? un boul rouge?  

fila au placard, on en reparle plus tard....
si tu a eté sage !!!


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Tu es en train de la filer à qui ??
> :sick:
> :hosto:
> ...



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
non bien la j'ai pesonne à qui la refiler...
seul avec mon mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je répondrais bien à un gentil MP.
> 
> Mais cette s..... de m.... d'IE en a décidé autrement.



Surement un problème tectonique


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah le doux climat de ...



enfin doux, il fait 1 sur la terrasse


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> là j'essaie vaguement de me reveiller avec des café mais l'effet c'est pas ça  :sleep:  :sleep:



Et si c'était pas les cafés l'erreur, si c'était "réveiller" ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et si c'était pas les cafés l'erreur, si c'était "réveiller" ?




mais quelle idée de poster de telles questions a une nana qui 
n'arrive pas a se reveiller donc ne comprend rien


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fila au placard, on en reparle plus tard....



Il se passe quoi, plus tard....dans l'placard ? 




* BON.*

Blague dans l'coin.

J'essaye désépéremment de caresser dans le sens de la boule plusieurs d'entre vous, et ce depuis le début de l'année.....et je n'y arrive point.

Kécépasdonktil ? 



_Et ce forum qui merdoie........ _


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin doux, il fait 1 sur la terrasse



T'es trop au sud, au nord de ... il fait bon


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On est toujours au sud de quelque part !



Non non ! Scott et Admunsen te le confirmerons, on peut n'avoir plus que le nord sur la boussole. Malheureusement pour lui, Scott l'a perdu quand même !


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > Admunsen


'bécile


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Ouaip d'accord...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux quoi ? un boul rouge?
> 
> fila au placard, on en reparle plus tard....
> si tu a eté sage !!!


eh ma poule tu m'a pris pour quelqu'un d'autre  

les plans placard, sado-maso et tout, c'est pas encore mon truc


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh ma poule tu m'a pris pour quelqu'un d'autre
> 
> les plans placard, sado-maso et tout, c'est pas encore mon truc



Pas encore p'tit félin, pas encore  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh ma poule tu m'a pris pour quelqu'un d'autre
> 
> les plans placard, sado-maso et tout, c'est pas encore mon truc




ne te trompe pas de volaille , moi je suis dinde , pas poule   
`
et puis je t'assure , dans le placard il y a rien de mechant , ni de sado !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

La je retournerais bien chez moi :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je retournerais bien chez moi :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :rateau:




demain ammene toi un petit coussin...
tu n'as a dire aux curieux que c'est ton doudou     :love:  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je retournerais bien chez moi :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :rateau:


 Ouais, moi aussi. C'est duuuuuuur aujourd'hui... et la journée commence à peine.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là mes points disco ont la grippe : je continue de bouler à 3 points depuis super longtemps (qu'on ne me dise pas que c'est une question de longévité, quand on regarde certains, cf aujourd'hui à 10h43  )


là je me suis mal exprimé : je veux dire que je suis à plus de 1000 points disco et que je continue de bouler à 3.  

Après un rapide coup d'oeil dans la FAQ je me dis que c'est peut-être aussi une question de tronche : ils sont durs ces modos.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore p'tit félin, pas encore :love: :love:


tes fantasmes me dressent le poil


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as a dire aux curieux que c'est ton doudou     :love:  :love:


Ouaip mais là c'est pas chez elle qu'elle va rentrer, c'est direct dans la grande maison avec les gentils infirmiers et la jolie chemise qui s'attache dans le dos


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, moi aussi. C'est duuuuuuur aujourd'hui... et la journée commence à peine.



Oui, en plus ici il neige a moitié et y fais TROP froid!
Chui hyper motiver...


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tes fantasmes me dressent le poil



Tout de suite les grands mots....  
Pis j'espere que tu n'as que les poils... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je retournerais bien chez moi :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :rateau:



non non, j'ai un problème avec mon G5


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es en forme dis donc !
> 
> :love:



Bijour Roberto  
Oui je suis d'humeur joueuse aujourd'hui
Au fait félicitations


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'es en forme dis donc !
> 
> :love:


en grande forme, en grande grande grande forme


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> en grande forme, en grande grande grande forme



Bof p'tit félin 1m76 c'est très très grande???


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non non, j'ai un problème avec mon G5


 Ca va te coster :rateau:   

hehe...


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca va te coster :rateau:
> 
> hehe...



non, j'ai un contrat APP  :rateau:


----------



## LiliTh (1 Février 2005)

B'jour tout les gens


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bof p'tit félin 1m76 c'est très très grande???



Pas mal oui


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai un contrat APP  :rateau:



enfin, la musique d'attente est répétitive


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Là je viens de prendre le reste de ma boîte d'oscillococcinum   et je me prépare un jus de citron chaud


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

J'dis "Bonjour !", faut bien que j'me mouille ! :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

pfffffff tous ce fils me donnent le tournis !!!!!

quelqu'un que je nommera pas 
a cru utile debrancher les consoles et autre de la telé de fiston

j'ai reussi a brancher la 64 , c'est suffit pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff tous ce fils me donnent le tournis !!!!!
> 
> quelqu'un que je nommera pas
> a cru utile debrancher les consoles et autre de la telé de fiston
> ...



Tant qu'ils ne touchent pas au Mac !


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Après un rapide coup d'oeil dans la FAQ je me dis que c'est peut-être aussi une question de tronche : ils sont durs ces modos.


En fait je pense que c'est parce que tu floodes pas assez


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reussi a brancher la 64 , c'est suffit pour aujourd'hui



ah ! les femmes et la technique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne touchent pas au Mac !



surtout pas s'approcher sous le bureau :mouais: 

http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/fils bureau.JPG


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas s'approcher sous le bureau :mouais:
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/fils bureau.JPG



tu devrait donner des cours de rangement a ton homme


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas s'approcher sous le bureau :mouais:
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/fils%20bureau.JPG


Boh c'est pas pire que chez moi...
Le problème avec les fils qui se croisent c'est que c'est pratiquement impossible d'obtenir un rangement correct. Ça me rend dingue


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu devrait donner des cours de rangement a ton homme



je t'epargne pour auj les photos de la cave :

40m de cartons et autres , empilé jusq'au plafond ,une vrai caverne de alibaba , dommage que on ne peut pas faire plus d'un pas la dedans !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout pas s'approcher sous le bureau :mouais:
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/fils bureau.JPG



Ben dis donc, le wifi à encore des terrains à conquérir !   

Celà dit, j'adoore tes lectures   :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je t'epargne pour auj les photos de la cave :
> 
> 40m de cartons et autres , empilé jusq'au plafond ,une vrai caverne de alibaba , dommage que on ne peut pas faire plus d'un pas la dedans !!



miams :love: tout ce que j'aime :love: attend je vais y faire mes courses


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, le wifi à encore des terrains à conquérir !
> 
> Celà dit, j'adoore tes lectures   :love:  :love:







l'homme ne veux pas faire le pas:

il dit que le sans fil sa perd en données


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, le wifi à encore des terrains à conquérir !
> 
> Celà dit, j'adoore tes lectures   :love:  :love:


AH ça les cables électriques Wifi, j'attends toujours    



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> il dit que le sans fil sa perd en données


Mais bien sûr (sur le ton de "et la marmotte" ). Et à quoi ça sert que le numérique il se décarcasse ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme ne veux pas faire le pas:
> 
> il dit que le sans fil sa perd en données



l'écoute pas  il te raconte des bêtises  (au passage fait lui prendre une petite base airport, et je dois avoir une carte pour ton iMac quelque part  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AH ça les cables électriques Wifi, j'attends toujours



M... j'm'avais gourré, j'pensais aux dents bleues :rose: 

Pour l'alim, on pourrait la passer par micro ondes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AH ça les cables électriques Wifi, j'attends toujours



M... j'm'avais gourré, j'pensais aux dents bleues :rose: 

Pour l'alim, on pourrait la passer par micro ondes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> miams :love: tout ce que j'aime :love: attend je vais y faire mes courses




tu veux quoi ?

des ampoules? des fils pour l'electricité? des fils pour l'informatique?
des tubes en pvc, cuivre , des disjonteur, des vis a tonne, 
des perceuses (avec et sans fil ) , de tournevis facom et de..de...de???    


ha , j'oubliais le plus important : s'il me faut quelque chose 
*je vais me l'acheter* , l'homme a confisqué les clefs  :mouais: 
il dit que je lui fait le souk !!!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux quoi ?
> 
> des ampoules? des fils pour l'electricité? des fils pour l'informatique?
> des tubes en pvc, cuivre , des disjonteur, des vis a tonne,
> ...



intéressant  note : ne pas oublie de prendre le spit a batterie


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AH ça les cables électriques Wifi, j'attends toujours



M... j'm'avais gourré, j'pensais aux dents bleues :rose: 

Pour l'alim, on pourrait la passer par micro ondes !


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> intéressant  note : ne pas oublie de prendre le spit a batterie



quelle jolie bête :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Ben ça a merdé, là. de chez moi, ca partait pas (message "le site gna gna gna ne répond pas, etc ...") pis à l'arrivé, y en a trois ???      :rose:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Bon on parle (ailleurs) de Le Roi et L'Oiseau, de la BO d'Akira, et je vais vous dire: heureusement que j'ai mon iPod avec moi, paske sinon j'eusse été frustré à cause de ce désir soudain de me passer ça dans les oreilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle jolie bête :love:



Un corps de déesse égyptienne (je pensais à Néfétrou Néfétrou)


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

_L'ââââne, le Roi et moi, nous serons morts demaiiiiin
L'âne de faiiiiim
Le roi d'ennuiiii
et moiiii d'amouuuuuuuuur

L'ââââne, le Roi et moi, nous serons morts demaiiiiin
L'âne de faiiiiim
Le roi d'ennuiiii
et moi d'amour, au mois de maiiiii

La vie est une cerise, la mort est un noyau,
L'aaaaamouuuuur un ceeeeeriiiiisieeeeeer_

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là depuis 6heures je fais la même chose, avec le même résultat



Pas peur de dire des conneries elle...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bof p'tit félin 1m76 c'est très très grande???




C'est surtout trés trés lourd... :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'homme ne veux pas faire le pas:
> 
> il dit que le sans fil sa perd en données



sa perd en ortografe ossi non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Le temps se couvre ... :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

fesses de rat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> fesses de rat...



Le disque est rayé ! T'as pas un PC à foutre à la benne toi ?


----------



## MrStone (1 Février 2005)

là je me dis que j'ai de plus en plus envie de me prendre un TV B Gone :love:

A tout hasard personne ne sait où s'en procurer en Europe ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> intéressant  note : ne pas oublie de prendre le spit a batterie



tu la veux a percussion ou pas? 

hé oui, je m"y connait quand meme !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu la veux a percussion ou pas?
> 
> hé oui, je m"y connait quand meme !!!



Attention, pour la percussion, faut prendre Ludwig, ou à la rigueur Asba, ce qui peut d'ailleurs aussi résoudre les problèmes de batterie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, pour la percussion, faut prendre Ludwig, ou à la rigueur Asba, ce qui peut d'ailleurs aussi résoudre les problèmes de batterie





percussion par percussion je prefere pearl


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> percussion par percussion je prefere pearl



Quoi ? a un bijou pareil ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? a un bijou pareil ?




tout juste mon cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout juste mon cher



oui, mais celui là, tu craques là non ?






 :


love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu la veux a percussion ou pas?
> 
> hé oui, je m"y connait quand meme !!!



je prend aussi


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

gue be bouche :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Gesundheit

(__)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais celui là, tu craques là non ?







je remet le point sur le i , on sait jamais   


chez moi il y a assez d'instrument a bruitage excesif
pour en rajouter meme un seul ,  meme un tout petit !!!



le jours que sa doit arriver, *j'exige* une piece ultra insonorisé sinon c'est *niet !!!*  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 





ps: sante vierge , fais que fiston soit accepté au conservatoire dans la section piano


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Gesundheit
> 
> (__)


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je remet le point sur le i , on sait jamais
> 
> 
> chez moi il y a assez d'instrument a bruitage excesif


L'instrument à bruitage excessif ... c'est fifille? 

Ou fiston parceque sinon je vais me prendre un coup de 12!! Alors je reprends:

L'instrument à bruitage excessif ... c'est fiston?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Bon moi je crois que j'ai été assez *hype* comme ça pour aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je remet le point sur le i , on sait jamais
> 
> 
> chez moi il y a assez d'instrument a bruitage excesif
> ...



t'as écrit le PS dans un état second ou quoi ? Viens voir euh non, écouter à la maison, le jour ou mon fils lache sa guitare électrique pour jouer du piano ! Je serais toi, je le mettrais plutôt en section "triangle", le tien, ce serait plus sur !


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *niet !!!*





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


Donc  ça va aussi pour le chinois?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> L'instrument à bruitage excessif ... c'est fifille?
> 
> Ou fiston parceque sinon je vais me prendre un coup de 12!! Alors je reprends:
> 
> L'instrument à bruitage excessif ... c'est fiston?  :love:





t'as le choix entre :

-les multiple consoles , le top c'est le tam tam de la cube (donkey konga)  :mouais: 
-les syntetiseur : 2 dehors et 4 dans le placard
-les guitarre electriques : il en reste 1 ; les autres......j'ai bricolé et fait des -portemanteux     
-un iucolalee (desolé je sais pas l'ecrire) , c'est celui que fait le moins de bruit et vu que tres beau il est bien en evidence dans la biblioteque  :love: 

dans mes placards et a la cave doit surement il y avoir encore de "truc" 
je m'en souvien plus.......je prefere comme cela !!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: sante vierge , fais que fiston soit accepté au conservatoire dans la section piano



on n'a pas finit d'entendre parlé de lui   :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as le choix entre :
> 
> -les multiple consoles , le top c'est le tam tam de la cube (donkey konga)  :mouais:
> -les syntetiseur : 2 dehors et 4 dans le placard
> ...


 Mais en attendant sans fifille ni fiston, pas de petites mains pour tapoter tout ça... A moins que l'homme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> -un iucolalee (desolé je sais pas l'ecrire)



en français, "youkoulélé"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'as écrit le PS dans un état second ou quoi ? Viens voir euh non, écouter à la maison, le jour ou mon fils lache sa guitare électrique pour jouer du piano ! Je serais toi, je le mettrais plutôt en section "triangle", le tien, ce serait plus sur !






on verra.....

depuis 2 ans on doit l'inscrire au conservatoire
moi , comme par hazard , j'oublie toujours de le faire.....  

la , cette année sa passera pas comme celà !!
l'homme a mis des postit partout : inscription fiston debut mai !! :mouais: 

donc a prevoir 2 ans de charabia et puis......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Gesundheit
> 
> (__)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais en attendant sans fifille ni fiston, pas de petites mains pour tapoter tout ça... A moins que l'homme...




t'inquiete, bientot je vais commencer un stage
tu ne  me verra plus aussi souvent ....


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete, bientot je vais commencer un stage
> tu ne  me verra plus aussi souvent ....


 Un stage de quoi si c'est pas indiscret?


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> en français, "youkoulélé"



Le ukulele, c'est l'instrument dont joue (entre autres) Marilyn dans Certains l'aiment chaud


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Un stage de quoi si c'est pas indiscret?




c'est pas une blague, mais bon ........
formatrice en vente mais rien a eté encore definit


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Un stage de quoi si c'est pas indiscret?


un stage de recherche dans les forums pour trouver la réponse 

_Un stage de Formatrice de forces de vente non ?
_


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> un stage de recherche dans les forums pour trouver la réponse
> 
> _Un stage de Formatrice de forces de vente non ?
> _


Oh l'autre!   C'est marqué juste au dessus!   :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'autre!   C'est marqué juste au dessus!   :love:


Non mais moi ça compte pas, je le savais 
Et puis "force de vente" je trouve ça beaucoup plus... euh... vendeur comme terme !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> un stage de recherche dans les forums pour trouver la réponse
> 
> _Un stage de Formatrice de forces de vente non ?
> _




on m'as poposé en decembre de faire un stage pour etre formatrice
j'ai dit oui, pourquoi pas , sans savoir pour quel metiers....

j'ai recu les dates du stages , il faut croire que c'est bien dans la vente
j'en sais pas plus...

la semaine prochaine je dois passer des test, on verra bien, mais j'ai pas trop d'espoir, j'ai aucune base scolaire  dans ce domaine , juste une grosse experience en vente et gestion dans des boutiques de luxe


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Tu nous tiens au courant. Moi j'attends une réponse pour un boulot qui m'intéresserait pas mal... Mais chuuut pour le moment! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une grosse experience en vente et gestion dans des boutiques de luxe


en tant que cliente ???


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2005)

j'm'occupe de ma petite femme qu'est patraque en ce moment

:love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Glabouni !


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

j'ai fais ca today


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais ca today



Superbe !    :style:  :love:

Bravo Christelle !


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

guai fidi bés bouchoir, j'addague les t-shirts :rateau:


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

enrhubé ???


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le disque est rayé ! T'as pas un PC à foutre à la benne toi ?



Fesses de rat.


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

guarrement baladeuh !


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

béé cobbe gue suis gentil, gue brdage bes bicrobes avec vous :radeau:


----------



## Nexka (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> béé cobbe gue suis gentil, gue brdage bes bicrobes avec vous :radeau:



Arff trop fort    Il écrit même ses smilies avec l'accent de l'enrhumé


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Le ukulele



Ca, c'est la traduction anglo saxonne de l'orthographe hawaïenne


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais ca today





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Superbe !    :style:  :love:
> 
> Bravo Christelle !



Ah bah non, pas si superbe que ça, mâte ce qui fume dans le cendrier en haut au milieu


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

j'ai une snickers sur min bureau, va t-il y rester longtemps ? :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fesses de rat.



Note que si tu te fous à la  benne avec le PC, on pleurera pas !


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une snickers sur min bureau, va t-il y rester longtemps ? :love:



Non. 

Note, je préfère les Twix, tu sauras pour la prochaine fois 

Là ? Je me prépare à aller à un entretient d'embauche... 

Y'a Simon & Garfunkel qui tourne sur iTunes derrière....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> guarrement baladeuh !



Tu te fais un bon grog, bien enrhumé (avec du rhum, pas du rhume) aussi (prévoir large en quantité), tu t'allonges sur ton lit avec un chapeau sur le ventre, et tu bois le grog. Dès qu'il y a DEUX chapeaux, tu es guéri ! (prévoir une ch'tite convalescence de quelques heures avant de se lever)


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah non, pas si superbe que ça, mâte ce qui fume dans le cendrier en haut au milieu



Certes, mais as-tu remarqué qu'on n'y a visiblement pas touché ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a Simon & Garfunkel qui tourne sur iTunes derrière....


:love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une snickers sur min bureau


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


prononcé à haute voie c'est mythique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais as-tu remarqué qu'on n'y a visiblement pas touché ?



Ah, tiens, oui. Christelle, rassure moi, il à bien raison ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Minus.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fais ca today



ça fait pas un peu "tarte à la crème", l'harmo dans le sky ??

A ton age...

Va bosser va...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Février 2005)

Cortex


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, oui. Christelle, rassure moi, il à bien raison ?



Pascal a pas d'organeuh, pascal a pas d'organeuh...


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

qu'est ce qu'on se marre...

Enfin surtout moi...

C'est le principal aprés tout.


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2005)

on trouve des trucs bizarre avec google

Et puis quoi encore Mackie ?! T'as pas la charte sur ta table de nuit ?! Allez ouste : file !


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cortex


Et on fait quoi ce soir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Minus.



P ... même la benne veut pas de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Là ? Je me prépare à aller à un entretient d'embauche...





oki, tu oublie pas de leur  dire bonjour  avec ta plus belle dentition 


un grosss M.....    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi ce soir ?



On doit conquérir le monde


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tiens, oui. Christelle, rassure moi, il à bien raison ?



Oui Pascal je te rassures, je n'y ai pas touché...C'est pour ca qu'elle ne fume plus...éteinte puisque pas entretenue
Mais c'est infecte d'arreter


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi ce soir ?



on va tous dans nos placard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pascal a pas d'organeuh, pascal a pas d'organeuh...



Heureusement que c'est pas ton cas, vu que c'est tout ce que t'as pour pouvoir penser ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui Pascal je te rassures, je n'y ai pas touché...C'est pour ca qu'elle ne fume plus...éteinte puisque pas entretenue
> Mais c'est infecte d'arreter



Ouf !


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça fait pas un peu "tarte à la crème", l'harmo dans le sky ??
> 
> A ton age...
> 
> Va bosser va...



Qu'est ce qu il a mon age?

Mieux qu'une vieille roulure émoussé derrière une machine sans classe et sans histoire


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on trouve des trucs bizarre avec google


p'tain ça rigole au bar des modos !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On doit conquérir le monde


Après toi, je t'en prie


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que c'est pas ton cas, vu que c'est tout ce que t'as pour pouvoir penser ...



Pascal a pas d'organeuh, pascal a pas d'organeuh...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu il a mon age?
> 
> Mieux qu'une vieille roulure émoussé derrière une machine sans classe et sans histoire



Essaie de mettre de l'ordre dans tes idées(j'utilise le pluriel, je suis généreux... et un peu utopiste...), et reformule ton injure, c'est pas clair.


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de mettre de l'ordre dans tes idées(j'utilise le pluriel, je suis généreux... et un peu utopiste...), et reformule ton injure, c'est pas clair.



Cliquez-ici.


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

j aide ma soeur a remplir une carte d Europe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

j'attends un coup de fil pour mettre en route les casseroles


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

p'tain docile toi !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

je vois pas l'interet de bouffer froid, si deja a la base n'est pas le top


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'attends un coup de fil pour mettre en route les casseroles


 les merveilles de la technologie moderne


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas l'interet de bouffer froid, si deja a la base n'est pas le top


ben bouffe chaud et lui froid.


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les merveilles de la technologie moderne


Oui, moi aussi j'aimerais bien avoir chez moi un appareil à mettre en route les casseroles par téléphone 

Avec Roberta, Robertez vous la vie !

_Ah non je confonds _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben bouffe chaud et lui froid.




j'ai pas envie de valzer avec mes casseroles


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et... _Avec Roberto_ ????


Vendez !!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort ce mec y doit prendre des substances !!!


Si tu savais


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

Il faut absolument que je vous cite une partie d'un cours que je suis en train de réviser à propos des lésions syphilitiques qui est une maladie sexuellement transmissible : 

"Au niveau buccal, le chancre syphilitique se retrouve en géneral sur la lévre inférieure ou la face dorsale de la langue *et parfois même dans l'oropharynx* ce qui s'explique par la friction mécanique engendrée lors de la contamination"



_(l'oropharynx, c'est le début de la gorge...)_


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez-ici.



Enorme...je vais le mettre dans ma signature si tu permets...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument que je vous cite une partie d'un cours que je suis en train de réviser à propos des lésions syphilitiques qui est une maladie sexuellement transmissible :
> 
> "Au niveau buccal, le chancre syphilitique se retrouve en géneral sur la lévre inférieure ou la face dorsale de la langue *et parfois même dans l'oropharynx* ce qui s'explique par la friction mécanique engendrée lors de la contamination"
> 
> ...



Même si c'est une toute petite friction ??


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

> Constitués d'une*mousse haute densité, ces plateaux réduisent les vibrations et augmentent le confort de l'utilisateur.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Robertav !!!

Tu viens ici, c'est l'heure de ta friction, pendant que tu fais ça tu postes pas des croissants...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Là je fais quatre choses à la fois : je mange des cubes d'Appenzell, je bois un verre d'Anjou blanc, je finis de récrire et de caler un texte complètement vaseux et je poste de temps en temps sur le bar... Tout ça en écoutant un CD


----------



## Gabi (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme...je vais le mettre dans ma signature si tu permets...



Bien sûr  A qui est-ce que ça irait mieux qu'à toi ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais quatre choses à la fois : je mange des cubes d'Appenzell, je bois un verre d'Anjou blanc, je finis de récrire et de caler un texte complètement vaseux et je poste de temps en temps sur le bar... Tout ça en écoutant un CD


1+1+1+1+1=5 doit etre vraiment vaseux ton texte


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Robertav !!!
> 
> Tu viens ici, c'est l'heure de ta friction, pendant que tu fais ça tu postes pas des croissants...





tu prefere le grand ou le petit ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> j aide ma soeur a remplir une carte d Europe



Ce qui est quand même plus convenable que d'aider son frère à faire une carte de France   
Mais je m'égare,ce doit être parce qu'il y a de la friction dans l'air.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les merveilles de la technologie moderne



Tiens, ça va mieux toi, ce rhubbe ? T'as testé le chapeau ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même si c'est une toute petite friction ??



Toi, tu risque rien, tu ES DEJA un chancre !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu risque rien, tu ES DEJA un chancre !



Certes, et je m'interesse à ton cas...

Tu vas bientôt avoir mal au kiki...


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2005)

*Mais où est donc...LOrrrrrrNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes, et je m'interesse à ton cas...
> 
> Tu vas bientôt avoir mal au kiki...



Ouah ! J'ai peur  :sleep:


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mais où est donc...LOrrrrrrNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...*



Elle doit être en train d'affuter sont trident...:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Mais où est donc...LOrrrrrrNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...*




surement en vacance a skier 

et pendant qu'elle devale le pentes sublimes enneigé 
 ( tout en bronzant comme une deesse  )
elle affute son trident pour mieux nous accueiller a son retour   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Elle doit être en train d'affuter sont trident...:affraid:



t'arrete de lire dans mes pensée toi ????


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'arrete de lire dans mes pensée toi ????


----------



## macelene (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement en vacance a skier
> 
> et pendant qu'elle devale le pentes sublimes enneigé
> ( tout en bronzant comme une deesse  )
> elle affute son trident pour mieux nous accueiller a son retour   :love:





Ouffffff....  tu me rassures Robertav...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Là, je m'étire, je souris...


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah ! J'ai peur  :sleep:



Sonny, c'est un peu comme le train fantôme à la fête foraine, ça fait peur une fois, deux fois on se marre, trois on se lasse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

Après une soirée avec des envies de meurtres, j'ai fini par me calmer en faisant des cartons que j'entrepose exprès au milieu du salon.
Ce matin , ça va. J'ai juste envie d'y coller des Low-Kick en pleine gueule, j'estime que c'est un progrès.
Et là, c'est la révélation, je clique sur la signature de Supermoquette. Merci SM, tu viens de résoudre mon problème


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

Bonjour !

Ca matin c'etait prise de sang moi, la nana m'avait bien dit de pas manger avant, et en arrivant pour faire la piqure l'autre nana me dit : "bah maintenant vous pouvez manger avant"

Du coup j'ai po pris de p'tit dej


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

Et aller ca commence bien,

Un abruti qu'a viré les petits patins qui permettent de surélever son portable nique des Disques Durs e n séries et m'appelle pour me pourrir... Vais vraiment finir par lui foutre son portable dans la gueule a lui 

Ils font chier à utiliser le matos comme des gros porcs et a pleurnicher parce que ca marche plus !

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, c'est un peu comme le train fantôme à la fête foraine, ça fait peur une fois, deux fois on se marre, trois on se lasse !


 
Par contre, les trois fois on paye.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, c'est un peu comme le train fantôme à la fête foraine, ça fait peur une fois, deux fois on se marre, trois on se lasse !


je vois que tout le monde est en super forme.  Salut à tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

fiston vient de terminer ses devoir

a moi maintenant de casser les pieds


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

>





tu es deja debut toi ?
le lit du placard n'est pas a ta convenience?      :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

_Objets inanimés avez vous donc un âme. _(la Marie, une copine à la Martine)

Alors moi il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi quand je range mes lentilles dans leur boiboite le soir elle sont à l'endroit et quand j'essaie de les mettre le matin elles sont à l'envers 
Grmbl.

A part ça, ça va.

Et je retourne encore à Paris (enfin à Gif) ce week-end. :rateau:
Mon popa m'a appelé hier soir tard et on va fêter son anniversaire, et d'autres choses aussi, avec des amis. _Alors bon j'aimerais bien passer un week-end tranquille chez moi, mais enfin si ça lui fait plaisir   _


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi quand je range mes lentilles dans leur boiboite le soir elle sont à l'endroit et quand j'essaie de les mettre le matin elles sont à l'envers
> Grmbl.


 
P'tet pasque t'essaye de mettre le p'tit salé et pas les lentilles nan ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> P'tet pasque t'essaye de mettre le p'tit salé et pas les lentilles nan ?


Qui ça tu traites de p'tit salaud ?   

_Quoi ? J'ai mal lu ? Puisque je vous dis que mes lentilles sont à l'envers   
_


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Objets inanimés avez vous donc un âme. _(la Marie, une copine à la Martine)
> 
> Alors moi il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi quand je range mes lentilles dans leur boiboite le soir elle sont à l'endroit et quand j'essaie de les mettre le matin elles sont à l'envers
> Grmbl.
> ...


 
Electricité Statique ?


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es deja debut toi ?
> le lit du placard n'est pas a ta convenience?      :love:


On est debout dans le lit placard quand il est refermé!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, c'est un peu comme le train fantôme à la fête foraine, ça fait peur une fois, deux fois on se marre, trois on se lasse !



T'aurais pas pu me dire ça plus tôt, j'me suis gourré, j'me suis lassé dès la première fois


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les trois fois on paye.



Là, tu te racontes des histoires !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Objets inanimés avez vous donc un âme. _(la Marie, une copine à la Martine)
> 
> Alors moi il faudra qu'on m'explique pourquoi quand je range mes lentilles dans leur boiboite le soir elle sont à l'endroit et quand j'essaie de les mettre le matin elles sont à l'envers
> Grmbl.



Elles se retournent dans leur sommeil ?  



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, ça va.



Excellente nouvelle ! 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et je retourne encore à Paris (enfin à Gif) ce week-end. :rateau:
> Mon popa m'a appelé hier soir tard et on va fêter son anniversaire, et d'autres choses aussi, avec des amis. _Alors bon j'aimerais bien passer un week-end tranquille chez moi, mais enfin si ça lui fait plaisir   _



Va encore y avoir des routes dangereuses dimanche soir dans la vallée de Chevreuse


----------



## Gabi (2 Février 2005)

Je viens de foirer mon épreuve d'oxyologie : à la question "traitement rapide d'une hypoglycémie moderée", n'importe qui  sait que la réponse c'est du sucre ! Et bien, non, dans une inspiration soudaine, je suis parti mettre "adrenaline per os"...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

sur le mini chat il y a une marie pciste qui demande de l'aide
pour un copain qui a un mac os 8 

et elle n'arrive pas a poster


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu te racontes des histoires !


 
Tu fatigues tout le monde.

File.


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Va encore y avoir des routes dangereuses dimanche soir dans la vallée de Chevreuse


Non non t'inquiètes pas. C'est une réunion de famille, pas une AES


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu fatigues tout le monde.
> 
> File.


et toi tu ne fatigues personne : c'est ça qui est bien  (à peine si on remarque ta présence )

File


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non t'inquiètes pas. C'est une réunion de famille, pas une AES



Et c'est pas là que tu ramasses les kaskettes de ton fond de commerce ?


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2005)

la ? je suis quelque part vers chez bassman  ( Apple France Town :rateau: )


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

traffiquant de kaskettes... je savais qu'il avait des activités louches le spyro


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

là je pars pour aller manger une fondue, va me falloir u gros truc pour mon job de cet aprèm    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> traffiquant de kaskettes... je savais qu'il avait des activités louches le spyro



Pas "traffiquant", "représentant"


----------



## steinway (2 Février 2005)

la, je vais manger


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> la, je vais manger



Bonne idée, j'vais en faire autant ! Bon app


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Là ménant je me dis que ce matin le forum est pas tombé en rade, ça fait plaisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me dis que ce matin le forum est pas tombé en rade, ça fait plaisir



Chuuuuuuuut ! :hein: si y t'entend, y va s'mettre en rideau, sur !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

le je suis en manque :


j'ai plus de nescafé !!!!


----------



## NED (2 Février 2005)

Tiens une tch'tite tasse de café Robertav ?
A la tienne....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le je suis en manque :
> 
> 
> j'ai plus de nescafé !!!!



Viens à la maison, j'ai fait le plein hier ! (pas de lézards, ma femme est là aussi   )


----------



## steinway (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, j'vais en faire autant ! Bon app



merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

bon , j'ai 3 choix:

- soit j'attend que fifille rentre (et la c'est pas avant 17h ) 
- soit je me fais un vrai café (et ramper aux murs apres   )
- soit je vais me l'acheter moi meme....et ammener avec moi fiston  :mouais: 


pascal c'est bien gentil, ta fmme aussi mais 
je pensera a toi quand je serai dans ta region


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu ne fatigues personne : c'est ça qui est bien  (à peine si on remarque ta présence )
> 
> File


 
Les evenements tendent à prouver que non...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Viens à la maison, j'ai fait le plein hier ! (pas de lézards, ma femme est là aussi  )


 
Boire le café d'hier... quelle horreur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

la je vais a la chasse de mon petit bonhomme vert : global  :love: 

cela fait un petit moment que je le croise plus par ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Boire le café d'hier... quelle horreur !!!



ACHETE hier, mais bon ... je voudrais pas surcharger tes (ton ?) dernier(s) neurones !


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

a defaut du café
je suis en train de boir du thé turque a la pomme  :love:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a defaut du café
> je suis en train de boir du thé turque a la pomme  :love:


Tu es sure d'avoir bien lu la composition?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a defaut du café
> je suis en train de boir du thé turque a la pomme  :love:



C'est en vente libre ça ? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est en vente libre ça ? :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:




non  :rose: 

en fait j'ai fait copinage avec le kebab d'en bas.....


plus besoin d'aller en turquie pour en acheter !!!


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'ai fait le racollage pour le kebab d'en bas.....


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ACHETE hier, mais bon ... je voudrais pas surcharger tes (ton ?) dernier(s) neurones !


 

Tu ne me surcharges rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me surcharges rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...





 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'écoute les sirènes de la sécurité civile hurler...

C'est la guerre? :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Là, comme j'ai toujours la crève, je me regarde un DVD, un magistral supernanar série Z de Roger Corman
Viking Women an the Sea Serpent

(C'est cette affiche qui m'avait séduit sur le catalogue    )


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Et alors? Le film vaut l'affiche?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les evenements tendent à prouver que non...


Lesquels ?   le coup du pape, c'est toi ??


----------



## Caster (2 Février 2005)

c'est reparti ..... il faut partir travailler .... surtout si je veux m'acheter le nouveau PM 12" ..... à moins que d'aller travailler ne m'empèche d'y penser et donc de l'acheter ..... je gagne donc également de l'argent .....
Bref dans tous les cas, je je veux gagner de l'argent (effectivement ou psychologiquement), il vaut allez travailler   

Bon ... je fais quoi ???? ah oui, je vais travailler !!


----------



## Irish whistle (2 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels ?   le coup du pape, c'est toi ??




Pas mieux    

Je suis morte de rire Saint Maclou tu es le meilleur :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me surcharges rien du tout, et tu vas d'abord me soigner cette vilaine peau...



   
Bonne référence...


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

recoucou les flemmard de macgé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> recoucou les flemmard de macgé


 Salut le glandu!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> recoucou les flemmard de macgé



Merde, démasqué...   :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> hejdå


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

je viens de me reveiller d'une petite longue sieste  :sleep: 

j'ai mon café mais je sais pas pourquoi je suis pas de bon poil


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me reveiller d'une petite longue sieste :sleep:
> 
> j'ai mon café mais je sais pas pourquoi je suis pas de bon poil


 
salut


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Ma douce vient de trouver un remède inédit contre la grippe


----------



## Bassman (2 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Merde, démasqué...  :mouais:


 
J'en etais sur


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'en etais sur



pourtant, je fais attention de bien avoir l'ai concentré sur ce que je fais, de me lever régulièrement avec un air pressé de celui qui a un truc important à faire et de répondre au téléphone en disant des choses parfois intelligentes, mais même malgré ça, tu m'as eu... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ma douce vient de trouver un remède inédit contre la grippe



c'est la quelle?   




 yvos


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est la quelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> robertav a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Chhhhuuuuttt !
Ne provoquons pas les foudres du Conseil de l'ordre ! Ils seraient capables de la traîner en justice pour exercice illégal de la médecine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Chhhhuuuuttt !
> Ne provoquons pas les foudres du Conseil de l'ordre ! Ils seraient capables de la traîner en justice pour exercice illégal de la médecine






garde pour toi ton remede   

j'ira bouler d'autre que toi


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Thérapie manuelle ?_
> :rose:
> :love:



mixte (avec balnéotéhrapie)


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)




----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

>


Il est content, il a un nouveau jouet


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Ben oui... :rose:

Merci Spyro!


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Merci Spyro!


j'me disais aussi...


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Bien moi je vais commencer ma valise demain je dois filler à Londres


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais aussi...


Tu ne me croyais pas capable de le faire tout seul?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Moi je prépare ma lessive que je n'ai pas faite depuis 3 semaines !


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais aussi...


J'ai appris à utiliser gimp pour faire des gifs animés (au boulot)


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me croyais pas capable de le faire tout seul?


 j'en sais rien, pourquoi pas ?  Mais vu que les smilies étaient déjà sur le site de Spyro, je pensais plutôt à lui. Et lui, je sais bien qu'il en est très capable.


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appris à utiliser gimp pour faire des gifs animés (au boulot)


 ah ben alors toi aussi t'as un nouveau jouet.


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais rien, pourquoi pas ?  Mais vu que les smilies étaient déjà sur le site de Spyro, je pensais plutôt à lui. Et lui, je sais bien qu'il en est très capable.


Oui enfin quelqu'un qui me demande d'héberger un smiley parce que son site est en rade, ça s'est déjà vu


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ben alors toi aussi t'as un nouveau jouet.


 C'est Noël 2005? Déjà?


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi je prépare ma lessive que je n'ai pas faite depuis 3 semaines !



C'est mois drole ça mais en faisant ma valise je réalise que j'aurrais du faire ma lessive ce weekend...


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin quelqu'un qui me demande d'héberger un smiley parce que son site est en rade, ça s'est déjà vu


 au fait, celui de ma signature n'est pas dans tes pages...


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> au fait, celui de ma signature n'est pas dans tes pages...


Ni ceux de macmarco en zorro, ni toutes les déclinaisons des miens, ni... 
Moi, j'ai un tradada, je m'y tiens


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Filler_, c'est... chasser les filles ?
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Exact! je vais voire ma copine pour son anniversaire, une ptite surprise


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est une chasse gardée, et peu giboyeuse, alors !!
> :mouais:
> :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Merci


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est une chasse gardée, et peu giboyeuse, alors !!



Je cherche le jeu de mot ou la contrepèterie, mais non...


----------



## poildep (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai un tradada, je m'y tiens


Ben si tu regardes bien, le smiley est dans ma signature dans ce tradada aussi.


----------



## Gabi (2 Février 2005)

Je viens de passer deux heures à World of warcraft (trop de la balle ce jeu) au lieu de réviser (moins de la balle ça).
D'ailleurs dans mon équipe il y avait un nain appelé "Amoknain" : un cousin à toi Amok ?


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer deux heures à World of warcraft (trop de la balle ce jeu) au lieu de réviser (moins de la balle ça).


Et voila comment on en vient à soigner une hypoglycémie avec... euh... du... machin truc.


----------



## Gabi (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et voila comment on en vient à soigner une hypoglycémie avec... euh... du... machin truc.



 Tu m'as grillé._mdr..._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

Bon, ben je me casse du taf et je vais faire du sport... cool.


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer deux heures à World of warcraft (trop de la balle ce jeu) au lieu de réviser (moins de la balle ça).
> D'ailleurs dans mon équipe il y avait un nain appelé "Amoknain" : un cousin à toi Amok ?



Il a l'aire terrible ce game!!! j'ai fini le 3&frozen throne, et ils étais déjà incroyable à leur sortie


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Bon c'est pas la MGZ ici, allez à la cave pour parler de ça


----------



## Macounette (2 Février 2005)

Coucou tout le monde 
Tidjû dix pages depuis hier matin :affraid:
Quelqu'un a une aspirine ?


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? je suis quelque part vers chez bassman  ( Apple France Town :rateau: )



p'tain c'est le bout du monde :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain c'est le bout du monde :rateau:


Ulis revieeeeeeeens
Et c'est un bien long chemin


----------



## macinside (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ulis revieeeeeeeens
> Et c'est un bien long chemin



tu te trompe de sujet la


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais aussi...


Ben tiens, t'as perdu ton bicorne? :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Exact! je vais voire ma copine pour son anniversaire, une ptite surprise



Oulah... Gare aux visites suprises... La surprise n'est pas toujours du bon côté...


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou ! Je m' casse à la salle de bain !!
> [...]
> je vais aller me coucher pour continuer à suivre le commissaire Wallander enquêter tant bien que mal sur la mort de son collègue Svedberg




Non mais... tu vas te coucher dans la salle de bain pour lire un livre ??      :hein:


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Exact! je vais voire ma copine pour son anniversaire, une ptite surprise



Tu vas lui amener ta lessive à faire???  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

:love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:



:love: :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2005)

Bon ben moi la je vais manger, parce que je reviens du ciné, et que j'ai pas encore mangé, et que je vais faire une crise d'hypo et que vu que je peux pas compter sur Gabi pour me sauver la vie, bah vaut mieux que je mange...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi la je vais manger, parce que je reviens du ciné, et que j'ai pas encore mangé, et que je vais faire une crise d'hypo et que vu que je peux pas compter sur Gabi pour me sauver la vie, bah vaut mieux que je mange...



Tu manges pas : hypoglycémie, tu manges trop : hippopotamie ! Choisis ton camp camarade


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Moi je vais aller me coucher... Faudra bien que j'bosse un peu demain...
C'est un geste dur à faire, éteindre airtunes et tomber las les bras de morphée, ma copine...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu manges pas : hypoglycémie, tu manges trop : hippopotamie ! Choisis ton camp camarade



T'es super marrant toi...

Tu me fais penser à....

Zut...

Lemmy voilà....

Le pauvre...


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> tomber las les bras de morphée, ma copine...


Elle a pas de chance ta copine de porter un nom de mec


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es super marrant toi....



Faut bien, si on te laisse tout seul, la Chartreuse de Parme fera figure de roman burlesque en comparaison !


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> je reviens du ciné


T'as vu quoi ? :love: C'était bien ?


----------



## Nexka (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu quoi ? :love: C'était bien ?



"Le chateau ambulant" vivivi c'etait bien      Ca nous emporte un peu ailleurs... J'adore :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> "Le chateau ambulant" vivivi c'etait bien      Ca nous emporte un peu ailleurs... J'adore :love:


Ah oui celui là jveux le voiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir


----------



## NED (3 Février 2005)

Moi je vais bientôt me louer "Wonderful days", ca à l'air bien dément....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien, si on te laisse tout seul, la Chartreuse de Parme fera figure de roman burlesque en comparaison !


 
Toi, tu seras mon nouveau sac de frappe !!!

J'ai besoin d'un vide burne, d'une exutoire, afin de ne pas trop embêter mes con-temporains...

Tu as gagné le grand tirage au sort !!!

Tu es le prochain à morfler... c'est cool non ?

C'est un honneur que je te fais.


----------



## Caster (3 Février 2005)

il faut vite que je me brosse les dents et me prépare ...... dans 10 min ... mes beaux parents arrivent pour garder ma fille


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu seras mon nouveau sac de frappe !!!
> 
> J'ai besoin d'un vide burne, d'une exutoire, afin de ne pas trop embêter mes con-temporains...
> 
> ...



Tu préviens maintenant, c'est bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Oui, je preferre prévenir, car les gens sont surpris et parfois agressifs quand je les insulte...


J'aime pas quand les gens sont agressifs...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je preferre prévenir, car les gens sont surpris et parfois agressifs quand je les insulte...
> 
> 
> J'aime pas quand les gens sont agressifs...



Très juste, on a vu ça hier.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très juste, on a vu ça hier.


 
Hier j'étais choqué, c'est pas pareil, quand je suis choqué je pratique souvent la délation... je sais ça n'ajoute rien à mon charme, mais j'aime bien...


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

Là maintenant, je vous fait à tous un petit bonjour plein de tendresse


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'étais choqué,



Et tu avais bien raison. Il y a des comparaisons et des exemples qui n'ont rien à faire ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je vous fait à tous un petit bonjour plein de tendresse


 

Dis donc, t'exagères pas un peu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Allez va... Fait bisou...


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> "Le chateau ambulant" vivivi c'etait bien      Ca nous emporte un peu ailleurs... J'adore :love:





Superbe _Château ambulant_. A voir absolument. Je veux une cheminée comme ça ! 


A part ça je suis crevé, je me suis couché tard et j'ai pas bien dormi et pas plus, en pas assez... et je suis pas sorti 

Alors coffe time avant douche et rasage. Et ce soir, je vais chez le tiffeur.
J'espère que mon rv de ce matin se passera bien. J'attend le tél. pour savoir à quelle heure j'y vais.
Et si j'avais oublié de... et que ... et... et qu'il aimait pas... :affraid: 

Bon on arrête de penser. Et bonne journée.


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Hello tout le monde 

Je bois un thé au citron bien chaud.
Puis je vais voir ce que sont les "biostatistiques" parcequ'il paraît que j'ai un exam' sur cette matiére cette aprés-midi.
J'me demande bien qu'est-ce que c'est.
_
Tout le monde va croire que je suis un gros glandeur...  Meuh, non... C'est juste que les maths, c'est pas mon truc..._


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, t'exagères pas un peu ?



Non je ne pense pas; même à toi ce message se destinait, t'as qu'a voir!!!


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne pense pas; même à toi ce message se destinait, t'as qu'a voir!!!



Faut le comprendre : le pauvre Sonny n'est pas habitué à recevoir de l'amour, c'est un sentiment nouveau pour lui : laisse-lui le temps


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

j'entends surtout choisir les personnes desquelles j'en reçois...


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Faut le comprendre : le pauvre Sonny n'est pas habitué à recevoir de l'amour, c'est un sentiment nouveau pour lui : laisse-lui le temps



Salut Gabi  

Ben j'ai tout de même bien peur que même un temps infini ne lui permette pas de concevoir ce sentiment....Dommage!
Mais j'ai toujours aimé les causes perdues


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Faut le comprendre : le pauvre Sonny n'est pas habitué à recevoir de l'amour, c'est un sentiment nouveau pour lui : laisse-lui le temps




Je croyais qu'il était imperméable ?  (non non je ne pensais pas à la sortie des école s )


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Gabi
> 
> Ben j'ai tout de même bien peur que même un temps infini ne lui permette pas de concevoir ce sentiment....Dommage!
> Mais j'ai toujours aimé les causes perdues


 
Moi je ne les aime pas.

Pourquoi ??

Parce que je laisse l'échec à ceux qui aiment ça...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi la je vais manger, parce que je reviens du ciné, et que j'ai pas encore mangé, et que je vais faire une crise d'hypo et que vu que je peux pas compter sur Gabi pour me sauver la vie, bah vaut mieux que je mange...



Hé ! :rateau:

T'inquiétes pas : j'irais jusqu'au bout du monde pour te sauver ! Et j'ai une grande expérience des sauvetages  Bon, les fées, j'évite : c'est des garces et dès qu'tu les as sauvés elles s'en vont s'en payer... Voire pire, Sael'ha la gourgandine m'a attaché au poteau duquel je l'avais detaché sous pretexte que je l'avais regardé bizarement avant de la détacher ! Je parle même pas de In'heala la sucureuse qui m'a lancé un mordet m'interdisant de poser les yeux sur quoi que ce soit de féminin pendant 7 ans tout ça parceque j'ai du arracher sa robe qui prenait feu... oui, bon elle aurait trés bien pu prendre feu.


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'entends surtout choisir les personnes desquelles j'en reçois...



Et quels sont tes critéres de choix ? 

_Blonde, brune ou...
Bleue ?_


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! :rateau:
> 
> T'inquiétes pas : j'irais jusqu'au bout du monde pour te sauver ! Et j'ai une grande expérience des sauvetages  Bon, les fées, j'évite : c'est des garces et dès qu'tu les as sauvés elles s'en vont s'en payer... Voire pire, Sael'ha la gourgandine m'a attaché au poteau duquel je l'avais detaché sous pretexte que je l'avais regardé bizarement avant de la détacher ! Je parle même pas de In'heala la sucureuse qui m'a lancé un mordet m'interdisant de poser les yeux sur quoi que ce soit de féminin pendant 7 ans tout ça parceque j'ai du arracher sa robe qui prenait feu... oui, bon elle aurait trés bien pu prendre feu.




Pour les fées j'en connais qu'une. Elle est suisse d'origine bernoise (mais bon, née en République de Genève) et je l'adore. Elle ne m'a jamais fait de tour pendable. Elle se déplace très vite (GTI) et fait craquer les petits minots. Mais je donne pas son adresse. Elle habite au milieu des pommiers. Elle a une méga-classe et elle me manque terriblement. *La Fée I miss you !*


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et quels sont tes critéres de choix ?
> 
> _Blonde, brune ou..._
> _Bleue ?_


 
J'aime bien les gros seins...

Entre autre...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les gros seins...
> 
> Entre autre...



Ouais moi aussi : mais pas trop trop quand même.

J'aime surtout les filles qui ont un charme particulier, qui ont leur propre magie, qui n'essaie pas de ressembler à toutes les autres filles, et qui n'essaie pas de ne pas ressembler aux autres filles.
Des filles qui sont elles-même et en sont tellement plus belles.


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi aussi : mais pas trop trop quand même.
> 
> J'aime surtout les filles qui ont un charme particulier, qui ont leur propre magie, qui n'essaie pas de ressembler à toutes les autres filles, et qui n'essaie pas de ne pas ressembler aux autres filles.
> Des filles qui sont elles-même et en sont tellement plus belles.




Encore encore sutout ne t'arretes pas...... :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Encore encore sutout ne t'arretes pas...... :love: :love:


 
J'aime bien celles qui la ramènent pas aussi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les gros seins...
> 
> Entre autre...


 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Que Dieu et sa grande Clémence te bénissent !_
> :love:  :love:



C'est qui cette grande Clémence? C'est sa copine à l'aut' là? On a des photos? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les gros seins...
> 
> Entre autre...


 
Bof c'pas trop mon truc mais au moins tu en parles franchement SOnny, ca me plait bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parce que je laisse l'échec à ceux qui aiment ça...



Ca doit être pour ça que personne veut de toi !


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2005)

il est mat ??


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

encore une nuit de 12 h :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Que Dieu et sa grande Clémence te bénissent !_
> :love:  :love:



'tain, elle s'ra jamais assez grande, même les bornes ont des limites


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une nuit de 12 h :love:


Y en a qui ont de la chance :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore une nuit de 12 h :love:


 Groumpf!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien celles qui la ramènent pas aussi...



Tu devrais prendre exemple sur elles, on aurait des vacances


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais prendre exemple sur elles, on aurait des vacances


C'est çui ki di ki yé !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2005)

Bon, :sleep: allez, je vais me chercher un café.  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais prendre exemple sur elles, on aurait des vacances


 
Il se débat, et s'enfonce dans les sables mouvant de mon fiel...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

T'as le fiel sableux ? tu veux des serviettes à la camomille ??


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il se débat, et s'enfonce dans les sables mouvant de mon fiel...


 C'est pas toi par hasard le chevalier du fiel ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il se débat, et s'enfonce dans les sables mouvant de mon fiel...



Tss tss ... Tu frise la panne d'inspiration là, allez, essaie encore, j'suis sur que tu peux faire mie ... pire !


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Y a pas de quoi êtle fiel


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as le fiel sableux ? tu veux des serviettes à la camomille ??




Pas mieux  

Bonjour Saint Maclou


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Groumpf!



héhé :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est çui ki di ki yé !



Merci Spyro d'élever le débat !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi par hasard le chevalier du fiel ??



ou plutôt le cheval lié du fiel


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit être pour ça que personne veut de toi !



Il y a l'humour abrasif frictionnant, trés "taquin" mais au fond bien sympa et faussement méchant, et surtout inventif, bien marrant...

Et puis il y a un autre type d'humour : le même mais tout plat et pas drôle.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

la maintenant je viens de comprendre pourquoi sonny ne m'aime pas ..

a cause de la taille de mon soutif !!     


bientot c'est l'eté,
 il y a personne qui veut se cotiser pour me payer une chirurgie plastique?  


sonny vous sera reconnaissant toute sa vie ...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l'humour abrasif frictionnant, trés "taquin" mais au fond bien sympa et faussement méchant, et surtout inventif, bien marrant...
> 
> Et puis il y a un autre type d'humour : le même mais tout plat et pas drôle.



Bouh, j'suis pas gentil : j'vais m'auto-bouler rouge... :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

[homme-sandwich]

[/homme-sandwich]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l'humour abrasif frictionnant, trés "taquin" mais au fond bien sympa et faussement méchant, et surtout inventif, bien marrant...
> 
> Et puis il y a un autre type d'humour : le même mais tout plat et pas drôle.



t'as pas du lire tous ses post (pas ceux qui me concernent)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant je viens de comprendre pourquoi sonny ne m'aime pas ..
> 
> a cause de la taille de mon soutif !!
> 
> ...


 
C'est pas toi que j'aime pas (pas de raison d'aimer ou pas, vu qu'on se connait pas...) ce sont tes gnagnateries...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l'humour abrasif frictionnant, trés "taquin" mais au fond bien sympa et faussement méchant, et surtout inventif, bien marrant...
> 
> Et puis il y a un autre type d'humour : le même mais tout plat et pas drôle.


 
 

Pour le reglement on fait comme d'habitude...


----------



## Irish whistle (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant je viens de comprendre pourquoi sonny ne m'aime pas ..
> 
> a cause de la taille de mon soutif !!
> 
> ...



Dr Gérald Franchi 4650 euros...Paiement en 4 fois possible


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

Chérie ? T'as pas vu mes mocassins ?    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

C'est un bon psy ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bon psy ?



oh que non !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2005)

220 pages ? Et beh ca chome pas...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant je viens de comprendre pourquoi sonny ne m'aime pas ..
> 
> a cause de la taille de mon soutif !!
> 
> ...



une opération comme : "des euros pour les LOLO de Robertav ? "  (enfin c'est aussi sympa les p'tit seins :love: )


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

scandaleux...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une opération comme : "des euros pour les LOLO de Robertav ? "  (enfin c'est aussi sympa les p'tit seins :love: )


 
Ouais ben manquerait plus qu'ils soient pas sympa en plus d'être petits...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (enfin c'est aussi sympa les p'tit seins :love: )


NAN, c'est *MIEUX* !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> NAN, c'est *MIEUX* !




bien sur : il y a moins de risque de s'etouffer !!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien sur : il y a moins de risque de s'etouffer !!


 
Avec une serviette de bain dans la gorge si !

(énorme... qu'on vous dit...)


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Avec une serviette de bain dans la gorge si !


C'est ta femme qui te torture comme ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je gribouille.
> C'est sommaire, houlà !!
> :love:



Essaie "sur la table à langer"


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> NAN, c'est *MIEUX* !



on avait pas dit que l'on ne parlait plus des seins de nexka ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

je viens d'ouvrir mon paquet, rien de casssé 


premiere babiole  :love:  :love:  :love: 

seconde babiole :   je m'attendais au mieux 

troisieme: la je vais la donner a fifille, trop rose , l'homme va faire une crise


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'ouvrir mon paquet, rien de casssé
> 
> 
> premiere babiole  :love:  :love:  :love:
> ...


Des photos, des photos, des photos !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bouh, j'suis pas gentil : j'vais m'auto-bouler rouge... :hein:


"on n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même" phrase d'un onaniste illustre *  






* famous branleur


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> troisieme: la je vais la donner a fifille, trop rose , l'homme va faire une crise



je te rappel qu'il ta interdit de remettre du rose


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te rappel qu'il ta interdit de remettre du rose


 
Pourtant c'est bon parfois une petite feuille de rose...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

RRRHHHHHÂÂÂÂAAAAA !!!!!!! 
Mon dieu, donnez-moi la force de me concentrer plus de 5 minutes sur ces *@#:!*$ de biostatistiques !!!


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *@#:!*$


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

>



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de finir de griffonner la mise en place de l'histoire 10... _Ou 1, plutôt !_
> 
> 
> 32 cases.
> ...



pour t'aider :


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelqu'un a ça sur son palier ??*


Y en a un très joli au Collège de France, mais j'ai pas d'image sur moi...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *L'idéal* ce serait d'avoir plein de vues différentes du même ascenseur...


Ben tu cherches et tu vas faire des repérages, comme un vrai artiste


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est bon parfois une petite feuille de rose...



niarf niarf    

 on repère les connaisseurs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

ben là, mon poil , pas deja tres bien ce matin , a chuté en chute libre   

satané courrier des mauvaise nouvelles !! :mouais: 

d'abord, les impots :
 là pas etonné , je savait deja pour combient je devais faire le cheque
mais le voir noir sur blanc..  

puis la cpam :
decompte de lunettes de fiston, 
oki une misere (ça je savais aussi ) par contre cette "misere" n'est pas allée 
sur mon compte mais sur celui de l'opticien   
fin d'aprem je vais regler ça illico , j'ai payé entierement, sans decompte de la secu !!

et puis voila la cerise : decompte de charge
pour avoir deja eu des proprietaires qui n'iront pas surement au paradis
JE SAIS deciffrer un decompte et là visiblement ça tourne pas rond
et meme pas ovale  :mouais: 



c'est chouette tout cela, meme le temp est a mon humeur : noir  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

J'ai envie de pousser un grand cri, comme ça juste pour me défouler.
Mais j'ai peur que mes collègues me prennent pour un dingue :mouais: 

déjà que... :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de pousser un grand cri, comme ça juste pour me défouler.


Pareil.
A 3 on y va ?
C'est toi qui compte ou c'est moi ?
_Attends, à 3 ou "3 et" ?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.
> A 3 on y va ?
> C'est toi qui compte ou c'est moi ?
> _Attends, à 3 ou "3 et" ?_



a 3


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

1


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

2


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :affraid:


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Ca va mieux ? Des fois ça marche pas le virtuel...


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Moi ? en ce moment ? Je suis songeur face aux mamelles du vice.

:airrêveur:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Vais t'en faire voir moi du vis...

Tombe moi ce futal..


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de finir de griffonner la mise en place de l'histoire 10... _Ou 1, plutôt !_
> 
> 
> 32 cases.
> ...



Faut voir chez les belges ou chez les suisses, pask en France, maintenant, si t'as ça sur ton palier, le proprio, c'est "allez tout droit en prison, ne passez pas par la case départ, ne touchez pas 20 000 cdb".


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Ah, ben j'avais pas pensé aux archives :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :affraid:


Euh désolé j'étais parti manger 

et puis moi c'est plutôt GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh désolé j'étais parti manger
> 
> et puis moi c'est plutôt GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Gaffe ! Tu vas encore foutre le feu partout !


----------



## poildep (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et puis moi c'est plutôt GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


T'es pas très crédible.      :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'en faire voir moi du vis...
> 
> Tombe moi ce futal..



lequel ?


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> GROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

:mouais:
ben là j'essayais de faire bouger mon curseur à l'écran en manipulant le page up' situé à côté :affraid:


je pense que je vais prendre des vacances :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2005)

Je fais une pause du taf.
y'en a qui font ch... grave


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> y'en a qui font ch... grave


Mais attend j'ai encore rien posté !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Là tout de suite, je viens de répondre à quelques questions sur les forums techniques. Un jour, j'irais faire un tour pour voir, sur les équivalents pour windows.


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais attend j'ai encore rien posté !!!!


je savais pas que tu te la jouais _"patron-petit-napoléon qui se prend pour le nombril du monde"_ dans une entreprise des télécom


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je fais une pause du taf.
> y'en a qui font ch... grave


Tu bosses où ?


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Là j'attend que Roberto il poste sa vidéo...  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses où ?


Dans les télécom  et toi ?


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Sur le site de world of warcraft (un jeu de rôles en ligne), il y a une page qui présente toutes les catégories de mots que l'on ne peut pas utiliser pour nommer son personnage. Sur cette page, on trouve :



			
				Blizzard a dit:
			
		

> *Obscène / Vulgaire*
> Cette catégorie comprend tout nom, explicite ou non, qui :
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dommage Sonny : tu pourras pas y jouer...


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dans les télécom  et toi ?


Je te trouve bien indiscrète!


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que tu te la jouais _"patron-petit-napoléon qui se prend pour le nombril du monde"_ dans une entreprise des télécom




Ah bon    

Ton patron c'est Poildep    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve bien indiscrète!


gnagnagna  toi aussi alors ! heureusement que j'ai menti !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna  toi aussi alors ! heureusement que j'ai menti !


Remarque t'as pas précisé si c'était Swisscom, Orange, Sunrise...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon
> 
> Ton patron c'est Poildep    :hein:  :mouais:



Ah non, là elle répondait à Supermoquette, suis, quoi !


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

bon, comment on fait pour monter ça boite en france ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Pis en plus, Poildep, il a changé de costavatard


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, comment on fait pour monter ça boite en france ?



on achète d'abord une palette de remèdes contre l'ulcère à l'estomac, ensuite, un stage intensif de parcours du combattant chez les para-commandos, et on entame les dix huit années de démarches administratives. Si on était aux US, tous les chefs d'entreprises auraient la Purple Heart.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas que tu te la jouais _"patron-petit-napoléon qui se prend pour le nombril du monde"_ dans une entreprise des télécom



Ah non ça c'est mon boss !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, comment on fait pour monter ça boite en france ?



Tout d'abord on s'inscrit à la chambre de commerce
On commence à payer des taxes avant même d'avoir un client
On se dit que les aides promises, on ne les aura jamais
Et surtout, on oublie, les vacances, les weekends et autres RTT pour se taper 120 heures par semaine et avoir en plus l'image du sale enc... de patron

Si tu veux en savoir plus, je peux te fournir mes 4 ans d'expérience d'ex patron. Putain, ce que je suis bien comme employé!!!!


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux en savoir plus, je peux te fournir mes 4 ans d'expérience d'ex patron. Putain, ce que je suis bien comme employé!!!!


Pareil, sauf que c'était 8 ans et que j'suis pas encore employé...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> on achète d'abord une palette de remèdes contre l'ulcère à l'estomac, ensuite, un stage intensif de parcours du combattant chez les para-commandos, et on entame les dix huit années de démarches administratives. Si on était aux US, tous les chefs d'entreprises auraient la Purple Heart.





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord on s'inscrit à la chambre de commerce
> On commence à payer des taxes avant même d'avoir un client
> On se dit que les aides promises, on ne les aura jamais
> Et surtout, on oublie, les vacances, les weekends et autres RTT pour se taper 120 heures par semaine et avoir en plus l'image du sale enc... de patron
> ...



je pars avec ma bite et mon couteau, je sais déjà ou trouver mes clients


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ça c'est mon boss !


Alors tu bosses dans les télécom, toi ? pauvre de toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pars avec ma bite et mon couteau, je sais déjà ou trouver mes clients



Ch'sais pas si on peut payer les taxes et droits d'enregistrements en bites et en couteaux ?


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

et puis la chambre de commerce elle est a meaux ou a melun ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis la chambre de commerce elle est a meaux ou a melun ? :rateau:



Laquelle ? Celle de Meaux, ou celle de Melun ?


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Si vous voulez rire : regardez vite 20h10 petantes
Y a un gars de 17 ans "conseiller national UMP jeunes" et je pense que Stephane Guillon va passer sur lui...  Ca va être fendard.

edit : bah non, c'est sur Michael Younh...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez rire : regardez vite 20h10 petantes
> Y a un gars de 17 ans "conseiller national UMP jeunes" et je pense que Stephane Guillon va passer sur lui...  Ca va être fendard.
> 
> edit : bah non, c'est sur Michael Younh...



L'humour cocaïno-mauvaisgaucho-marais-backgroundo-canal + m'échappe.

Heureusement pour moi.

C'est super facile de préparer (tout est là) un papier bien fendard sur n'importe qui, ces pauvres types arriveraient à dire du mal de soeur Emmanuelle, quand en plus c'est un minable qui est invité ça devient pitoyable.

PS :
Non j'suis pas énervé.

Canal au chiotte, Guy Carlier au chiottes, le pauvre idiot qui l'emloie aussi...

Qu'on les empale tous !!!!!!!!!!

Je suis absolument sérieux, beaucoup plus ici et maintenant que lorsque j'abrase mes con-temporains du forum...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vais t'en faire voir moi du vis...
> 
> Tombe moi ce futal..


Vice comme vis, c'est fait exprés hein qu'on soit bien d'accord...

Je précise au cas ou...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Là ménant je me dis que c'est bien dommage de pas avoir de biafine chez moi, et que c'est pas facile de taper avec seulement neuf *aïe* huit doigts au lieu de 10 :bobo: ah non pardon :casse:

_si si d'habitude je tape avec mes 10 doigts, enfin surtout de la main gauche_  :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'humour cocaïno-mauvaisgaucho-marais-backgroundo-canal + m'échappe.
> 
> Heureusement pour moi.
> 
> ...



Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi : 
J'ai découvert France Inter il y a un an : j'ai commencé à ecouter "Le fou du roi" et, j'avoue, j'ai beaucoup aimé au début... Au bout de quelques jours, j'ai commencé à remarquer un petit timbre de voix des chroniqueurs : comme si ils étaient trés satisfaits de leur papier, qu'ils se trouvaient eux-même vraiment trés drôle : du coup, ça l'était moins pour moi. 
Et puis, il y a Bern : j'arrive pas à le détester (je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs) mais je trouve qu'il est pareil que Drucker : c'est si léche-cul, lisse, et faux : où est l'interet ? Comme Ruquier en fait.
L'humour, quand il n'est pas spontané, c'est que de la pédanterie en bouteille...

Mais ce jeune UMP qui passait : ça, c'était quelque chose à voir, un vrai morceau : je dis pas que c'était un con : il m'a fait de la peine : il avait l'air de vivre passionément son engagement, mais en même temps chaque mot qu'il disait, chaque attitude était  copié, des formules entendues mille fois, creuses. Dans ma tête, j'ai pensé : "ce gars, il doit être trés triste, mais il doit pas savoir pourquoi.il doit être persuadé que tout ce qu'on lui dit est la verité et en ressentir l'envie de le comuniquer sans même y réflechir".
En même temps, qu'est-ce que j'en sais ? Au moins, lui, il va au bout de ses idées, même si je les partagent pas.

Alors, j'attendais Guillon pour rire un peu, mais surtout pour voir la réaction de ce jeune homme face à une critique, pour voir  son expression face à un ebranlement de sa conviction.

Comme tu dis Sonny, c'est pas difficile de griller quelqu'un en ayant préparer son papier pendant des heures et de lui balancer ça "en live" : ça a un côté malsain. Et j'me trouve con d'avoir attendu ce passage... Tout ça pour me "justifier" un peu : non, c'est pas le genre d'humour que j'aime et encore moins le genre d'emissions. Je suis passé sur l'emission et ce gars m'a fasciné.
_
Concernant "l'humour canal" : j'aime bien les guignols et je suis totalement fan de "7 jours au Groland". Le reste, je regarde pas._


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi :
> J'ai découvert France Inter il y a un an : j'ai commencé à ecouter "Le fou du roi" et, j'avoue, j'ai beaucoup aimé au début... Au bout de quelques jours, j'ai commencé à remarquer un petit timbre de voix des chroniqueurs : comme si ils étaient trés satisfaits de leur papier, qu'ils se trouvaient eux-même vraiment trés drôle : du coup, ça l'était moins pour moi.
> Et puis, il y a Bern : j'arrive pas à le détester (je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs) mais je trouve qu'il est pareil que Drucker : c'est si léche-cul, lisse, et faux : où est l'interet ? Comme Ruquier en fait.
> L'humour, quand il n'est pas spontané, c'est que de la pédanterie en bouteille...
> ...



C'était pas contre toi perso que je disais ça...

Mais vraiment Canal me fait gerber, tu peux aimer les nuls tant que tu veux, ne vient pas me raconter que l'immonde Farrugia te fait rire !!!

Y a que Chabat qui est drole, et ses fréquentations le tueront.

Tu peux aimer les guignols tant que tu veux, ne vient pas me dire que ce parvenu de la rigolade de Gaccio ne te donne pas des envies de peine de mort...

Groland ouais c'est sympa... ce sont les seuls...

Mais y a pas que Canal, y a "comédie"... vite la censure !!! C'est la seule solution.

Ce mauvre minable de fogiel avec sa bête de cirque issue de France Inter (arrivé là bas on sait pas comment d'ailleur...) qui transpire le malaise et le mal être, et qui se permet de donner des leçons de vie à des analphabètes simplement parce que lui a lu 3 profils d'oeuvre... ça me donne des envies de meurtre.
Une fois j'ai regardé ça, et je me suis dit, "toi le gros t'as de la chance de pas tomber sur moi..." parce que c'est vrai, en trois phrase je le pousse au suicide le tas de saindoux... trois phrases, pas quatre, pas cinq...

Voilà...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas contre toi perso que je disais ça...
> 
> Mais vraiment Canal me fait gerber, tu peux aimer les nuls tant que tu veux, ne vient pas me raconter que l'immonde Farrugia te fait rire !!!
> 
> ...



J'arrive à voir quand t'es sérieux et quand tu abrases 

Entiérement d'accord avec tout ton post, à part pour Gaccio : je sais pas qui c'est._
Ce qui m'embête un peu d'ailleurs : si je continue à être toujours d'accord avec toi, on va commencer à se douter que je ne suis qu'un pseudo créé dans le but d'acquiescer à tes posts..._


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à voir quand t'es sérieux et quand tu abrases
> 
> Entiérement d'accord avec tout ton post, à part pour Gaccio : je sais pas qui c'est._
> Ce qui m'embête un peu d'ailleurs : si je continue à être toujours d'accord avec toi, on va commencer à se douter que je ne suis qu'un pseudo créé dans le but d'acquiescer à tes posts..._



Bruno Gaccio c'est un de ceux qui ont inventé les guignols avec celui que tu connais comme mickael keul maintenant et un autre...

Les 2 autres ont eu l'intelligence d'arrêter à temps.


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce mauvre minable de fogiel avec sa bête de cirque issue de France Inter (arrivé là bas on sait pas comment d'ailleur...) qui transpire le malaise et le mal être, et qui se permet de donner des leçons de vie à des anaphabetes simplement parce que lui à lu 3 profils d'oeuvre... ça me donne des envies de meurtre.
> Une fois j'ai regardé ça, et je me suis dit, "toi le gros t'as de la chance de pas tomber sur moi..." parce que c'est vrai, en trois phrase je le pousse au suicide le tas de saindoux... trois phrases, pas quatre, pas cinq....



Le problème, c'est que les gens "qui transpirent le mal-être" me touchent toujours et j'ai à chaque fois du mal à les detester...

Fogiel ? Fascinant, un grand malade : il me sidére. J'arrive toujours pas à trouver pourquoi il y a des gens qui le regarde. L'exemple type du gars à qui il ne fallait surtout pas donner de pouvoir. Imagine s'il était chef d'état...
_Ca fait froid dans le dos... :mouais:_


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que les gens "qui transpirent le mal-être" me touchent toujours et j'ai à chaque fois du mal à les detester...
> 
> Fogiel ? Fascinant, un grand malade : il me sidére. J'arrive toujours pas à trouver pourquoi il y a des gens qui le regarde. L'exemple type du gars à qui il ne fallait surtout pas donner de pouvoir. Imagine s'il était chef d'état...
> _Ca fait froid dans le dos... :mouais:_



Tout à fait.

Pour ce qui est du mal être..bof...

C'est pas une excuse pour pulvériser Loana, B.Bardot, E. tessier ou je ne sais quelle sous merde du paf.

Trop facile.

J'aurais voulu le voir en face de Frédéric Dard, il lui en aurait parlé lui du mal être...

Je pense que les gens se trompent de héros.


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Bon vous philosophez sur la télé (z'avez qu'à faire comme moi et pas la regarder d'abord), mais vous vous foutez pas mal de ma brûlure hein  
Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff je vous jure, mais dans quel monde vit on ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Personne ne fous oblige à regarder les imbécilités télévisuelles... à moins d'avoir un travail de recherche en anthropologie sur les profondeurs de la connerie humaine.
Franchement, quand on est con comme moi, ça fait rigoler au premier degré. Et il ne faut pas enlever aux dits animateurs un certain talent dans ce qu'ils font, même si on n'aprécie pas.
Pareil pour Ruquier, arthur et autres...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous philosophez sur la télé (z'avez qu'à faire comme moi et pas la regarder d'abord), mais vous vous foutez pas mal de ma brûlure hein
> Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff je vous jure, mais dans quel monde vit on ?



t'avais pas qu'a jouer avec le feu


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vice comme vis, c'est fait exprés hein qu'on soit bien d'accord...
> 
> Je précise au cas ou...




tiens au fait, SonyB... avec tes conneries je me suis gauffré sur le parquet... t'as essayé de marché avec ton fut' sur les chevilles toi hein 

:rateau: :modo:


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tiens au fait, SonyB... avec tes conneries je me suis gauffré sur le parquet... t'as essayé de marché avec ton fut' sur les chevilles toi hein
> 
> :rateau: :modo:



tien nephou, tu va pouvoir répondre a une question qui me trotte dans la tête, tu est un homme ou une femme ?


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon vous philosophez sur la télé (z'avez qu'à faire comme moi et pas la regarder d'abord), mais vous vous foutez pas mal de ma brûlure hein
> Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff je vous jure, mais dans quel monde vit on ?



 :love:

Je t'imagine attendre qu'on parle de ta brûlure, qu'on s'inquiéte pour la vitalité de ton doigt, comme on attend que sa maman soufle sur son bobo.
Et nous, monstres d'égoïsme, on a même pas une attention pour un si gentil dragon.



_"Vous devez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant..."_


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tiens au fait, SonyB... avec tes conneries je me suis gauffré sur le parquet... t'as essayé de marché avec ton fut' sur les chevilles toi hein
> 
> :rateau: :modo:



Des dizaines de fois, mais à 4 pattes...


----------



## Gabi (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne fous oblige à regarder les imbécilités télévisuelles... à moins d'avoir un travail de recherche en anthropologie sur les profondeurs de la connerie humaine.
> Franchement, quand on est con comme moi, ça fait rigoler au premier degré. Et il ne faut pas enlever aux dits animateurs un certain talent dans ce qu'ils font, même si on n'aprécie pas.
> Pareil pour Ruquier, arthur et autres...



Bin, je regarde pas. Sincérement, pas pour faire "je-suis-un-rebelle", non, vraiment ça m'interesse pas. Je l'allume deux fois par semaine : le samedi soir pour 7 jours au Groland et le dimanche matin pour F3X (oui, je sais...).

Arthur : un talent ? Oui, c'est certain : celui de savoir analyser, diséquer les attentes du téléspectateur, les plus basses, les plus primaires, les plus instinctives et d'en faire des emissions complétement connes, sans interêt, sans aucune intelligence ou créativité dans le seul but de s'en mettre plein les poches.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Février 2005)

Là, je viens de rentrer du boulot.
Une petit tour au bar et op, je rebosse sur une présentation Keynote.


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien nephou, tu va pouvoir répondre a une question qui me trotte dans la tête, tu est un homme ou une femme ?



Je suis déçu, pour quelqu'un avec qui j'ai partagé le pastis chez Finn'  Bon attends, je demande à ma femme :love:

[...]

Elle m'a regardé bizarrement avant rire 


mais a posteriori  je suis un homme


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déçu, pour quelqu'un avec qui j'ai partagé le pastis chez Finn'  Bon attends, je demande à ma femme :love:



justement le patis passe très mal chez moi  :rateau: c'était donc toi la ZX blanche :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des dizaines de fois, mais à 4 pattes...



aahhh  j'me disais bien qu'il devait y avoir un truc


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je t'imagine attendre qu'on parle de ta brûlure, qu'on s'inquiéte pour la vitalité de ton doigt, comme on attend que sa maman soufle sur son bobo.


C'est pas à ma maman que je pense en l'occurrence   mais on dirait qu'elle est pas là


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement le patis passe très mal chez moi  :rateau: c'était donc toi la ZX blanche :love:




c'est private mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon :love:

_désolé la machine elle veut pas_


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à ma maman que je pense en l'occurrence   mais on dirait qu'elle est pas là




elle doit être en train de coucher « ses » filles


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> elle doit être en train de coucher « ses » filles




Bne moi c'est fait...


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

je vais me coucher, la nuit dernière a été courte...
Bonne nuit...


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bne moi c'est fait...



j'entend encore du bruit jusque ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

Ca y est, y zont fini de dissoudre schwartzy dans le métal en fusion.

Je viens de repaser un peu ce que j'ai manqué, j'ai trouvé quatre ou cinq posts sympas de Sonny, est-ce que quelqu'un a pensé à prévenir le samu ? Faut faire vite si on veut le sauver ! :casse:  :hosto:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bne moi c'est fait...






_voir l'intitulé_


----------



## Nexka (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> elle doit être en train de coucher « ses » filles



Arff non je suis en congé  Encore 4 jours de vacances... La reprise va être dure...  :hein: 

Je regardais pour la Xeme fois Terminator 2, un de mes films préférés!!! :love: :love: 

Voila voila j'arrive mon petit Spyro...    La un petit bisou  :love: Ca va mieux???  :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _voir l'intitulé_




Tu attends son retourrrr.... :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

nonnon elle est là :rose: :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> nonnon elle est là :rose: :love:



:affraid:  vite une piqûre....      


En fait je décompresse là...  j'ai regardé Envoyé Spécial... j'en suis toute retournée encore...


----------



## Spyro (3 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La un petit bisou  :love: Ca va mieux???  :love:


 :love:  :love:  :love: 
ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
merciiiiiiiiiiiii
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

'tention, tu vas encore te retrouver « tout feu tout flamme » et tu vas t'en brûler les doigts


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2005)

Là je me bas contre Mail pour qu'il daigne faire parvenir mes messages !!!


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Café, emails, quelques posts et je prépare mon sac pour un long week-en à Montpellier chez mon frère, son amie et ma pitite nièce Eloïse, que j'adore. Pas encore 7 mois et une envie de vivre du tonnerre  Tans pis si Meteofrance me dit qu'il va pleuvoir.
J'emmène mon portable mais je pense que je posterai plutôt sous son pc sous W98 !
Ou alors je m'en passe ? c'est dur de s'arrêter 
PS: ce qui est cool c'est que le TGV, c'est mon cadeau de Noël, que je paie rien et qu'en plus je suis en 1ère à l'aller, c'était moins cher qu'en 2de ! Je vais pouvoir peut-être utiliser les prises électriques fantômes des TGV, ma batterie étant en coma à durée indéterminée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Café, emails, quelques posts et je prépare mon sac pour un long week-en à Montpellier chez mon frère, son amie et ma pitite nièce Eloïse, que j'adore. Pas encore 7 mois et une envie de vivre du tonnerre  Tans pis si Meteofrance me dit qu'il va pleuvoir.
> J'emmène mon portable mais je pense que je posterai plutôt sous son pc sous W98 !
> Ou alors je m'en passe ? c'est dur de s'arrêter
> PS: ce qui est cool c'est que le TGV, c'est mon cadeau de Noël, que je paie rien et qu'en plus je suis en 1ère à l'aller, c'était moins cher qu'en 2de ! Je vais pouvoir peut-être utiliser les prises électriques fantômes des TGV, ma batterie étant en coma à durée indéterminée.




Cooooooool ! note, si il y a des problèmes à la SNCF, t'as toujours le TGV du bar Macge (classe unique)


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

Là maintenant, je pense à un breton et ca me met de bonne humeur, alors je vous souhaite d'avance une excellente dernière journée de travail avant le week-end


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pense à un breton et ca me met de bonne humeur, alors je vous souhaite d'avance une excellente dernière journée de travail avant le week-end








 :rose:


----------



## dool (4 Février 2005)

Là je bois mon café qui a un goût amer ce matin...ruminer sur la bêtise humaine ne me pousse pas au bon goût !
Et encore une nouvelle fracture irréparable, une ! Il n'y a pas de justice contre les briseurs de ce qui est de l'ordre valeur affective....on m'enlève petit à petit mon "héritage" familial et ça....Tout le monde ne peut le comprendre.... 

Bien bonne journée à vous quand même.


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Hello tite dool, un poutou pour te donner un peu de courage :rose: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois mon café qui a un goût amer ce matin...ruminer sur la bêtise humaine ne me pousse pas au bon goût !
> Et encore une nouvelle fracture irréparable, une ! Il n'y a pas de justice contre les briseurs de ce qui est de l'ordre valeur affective....on m'enlève petit à petit mon "héritage" familial et ça....Tout le monde ne peut le comprendre....
> 
> Bien bonne journée à vous quand même.



 :mouais: 

allez, poutou aussi  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pense à un breton et ca me met de bonne humeur, alors je vous souhaite d'avance une excellente dernière journée de travail avant le week-end



Breton ? pas tapon ???


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Breton ? pas tapon ???



Salut Saint Maclou

Tapon? Kesako??


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Breton ? pas tapon ???



C'est pas vrai ! y s'fume lui même ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Saint Maclou
> 
> Tapon? Kesako??


oh un jeu de mot, plus nase tu trouveras as aujourd'hui


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh un jeu de mot, plus nase tu trouveras as aujourd'hui



Ca y est!!! Pourtant pas blonde la fille...

Et ron et ron petit pas tapon!!!!!

That's it?


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas tapon ???


hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh un jeu de mot, plus nase tu trouveras as aujourd'hui


 héron héron petit ... pas tapon


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Tiens ça me fait penser à ça


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est!!! Pourtant pas blonde la fille...
> 
> Et ron et ron petit pas tapon!!!!!
> 
> That's it?



Papon, petit, pas.... huh nan rien


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser à ça



Note de la rédaction

Spyro je suis morte de rire


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser à ça


Ou alors à ça :


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Ou encore ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> héron héron petit ... pas tapon



nan, c'est il est rond, et rond ... c'est pas possible autrement ! SM, y avait quoi dans ton café ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors à ça :


C'est pas très disco tout ça


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pense à un breton et ca me met de bonne humeur, alors je vous souhaite d'avance une excellente dernière journée de travail avant le week-end



bonne journée a toi aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mal être..bof...
> 
> ...



C'est tout le problème des animateurs qui se croient plus star que les stars qu'ils invitent...
Pour revenir sur le naze qui fait les chroniques soit disant droles sur les invités et dont je ne veux même pas savoir le nom, je le trouve pathétique et je l'imagine bien rigoler tout seul de ses conneries en se visionnant ses interventions en boucles genre autosatisfaction...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je pense à un breton et ca me met de bonne humeur, alors je vous souhaite d'avance une excellente dernière journée de travail avant le week-end




c'est marrant, moi, penser à un breton, ça ne me fait rien... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

là tout est calme , pas de bruits.....

je m'etire , je bois des cafés et j'attends l'heure de chercher fiston


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, moi, penser à un breton, ça ne me fait rien... :mouais:



Ok Fabien, c'était juste un clin d'oeil.....et une bretonne coiffée? :love:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Robertav !
Bon, ben là je me prépare à filer...

je sais pas si je posterai beaucoup ces 5 prochains jours, j'espère un peu quand même (la nuit ?) 

Sinon, les bonnes âmes qui peuvent sont les bienvenues pour me faire basculer dans une dimension supérieure, en approche de l'Olympe, je ne suis qu'à une poignée de petits pas de la porte.. 
Mes cdb les plus vigoureux à toutes et tous...


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

moi j'pense tous les jours a ma bretagne 

Veux y alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllller :'(


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

prout.



... pardon.


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Février 2005)

Je fais de la CAO, je fais une deuxième version d'une pièce de en bcp mieux, j'efface la première, me rend compte que j'ai effacé la deuxième, que je viens de perdre 2 heures, maudit Bush et Dell qui n'ont rien à voir avec mon mal de crâne soudain.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'pense tous les jours a ma bretagne
> 
> Veux y alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllller :'(



moi la Normandie qui me manque


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je fais de la CAO, je fais une deuxième version d'une pièce de en bcp mieux, j'efface la première, me rend compte que j'ai effacé la deuxième, que je viens de perdre 2 heures, maudit Bush et Dell qui n'ont rien à voir avec mon mal de crâne soudain.


 
Tu caotes sous quel soft ?? CATIA ? SolidWorks ? Pro engineer ? Euclid ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Bah et pomme-z ?


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bah et pomme-z ?



apparemment c'est pas sur un mac


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> apparemment c'est pas sur un mac


Ben non, puisque c'est de la CAO  
oups   :hein:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, puisque c'est de la CAO
> oups   :hein:



pour la peine tu n'ira pas voir nexka ce week-end


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour la peine tu n'ira pas voir nexka ce week-end



Oui enfin ça je pense que c'est moi qui décide!!   Pas toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

moi je me prends la tete avec une imprimante qui ne veut pas faire
l'alignement des cartouche et .....le reste aussi  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin ça je pense que c'est moi qui décide!!   Pas toi



et tu decide quoi ?

surtout ne me repond pas qeu je suis curieuse


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

non rien


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu decide quoi ?
> 
> surtout ne me repond pas qeu je suis curieuse



des ragots !!! des ragots !!! des ragots !!! des ragots !!!   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant, moi, penser à un breton, ça ne me fait rien... :mouais:



Jai le sentiment que Christelle, c'était à un breton EN PARTICULIER


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Moi penser à un breton qui fait de la moto sans casque m'exciterait presque...

Merci Desproges.


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Desproges.



et Georges...

"Quand sonne le tocsin sur leur bonheur précaire,
Contre les étrangers tous plus ou moins barbares,
Ils sortent de leur trou pour mourir à la guerre,
Les imbécil's heureux qui sont nés quelque part."


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> non rien



Oui bah oui c'est toi aussi qui décide,  Ca va sans dire   Je voulais juste préciser à Mackie qu'il n'était pas notre agent


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah oui c'est toi aussi qui décide,  Ca va sans dire   Je voulais juste préciser à Mackie qu'il n'était pas notre agent




et plafffffffff .....on ne saura pas plus !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et plafffffffff .....on ne saura pas plus !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



je vend du ragot au kilo si ça te dit


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi penser à un breton qui fait de la moto sans casque m'exciterait presque....



Il ne te faut pas grand chôôôse ....


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Là je bois un verre de muscat (Beaumes de Venise) en me disant qu'il devrait exister un historique des cdb... je ne me souviens pas toujours de qui j'ai boulé les derniers temps (pas grave, juste pour éviter les coups d'essai à vide, avec réponse Vous devriez , etc. etc.)


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vend du ragot au kilo si ça te dit


Inutile: robetav elle les fabrique elle-même


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu caotes sous quel soft ?? CATIA ? SolidWorks ? Pro engineer ? Euclid ?


 
Je fait mumuse sur ProIng. A la fac.  Le pomme-Z ça fait réapparaitre des fichiers supprimées ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

là on discute pour savoir qui va remplacer l'assistant qui surveille les exass. je mets tous le monde d'accord : allons boire un café


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Inutile: robetav elle les fabrique elle-même




je ne fabrique rien du tout  oooo !!!

on est pas aveugle tu sais


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je fait mumuse sur ProIng. A la fac. Le pomme-Z ça fait réapparaitre des fichiers supprimées ?


 
C'est vraiment pas le meilleur comme soft de CAO quand meme, trop orienté production et programmation de Commandes numeriques



Merde comment je cause au bar moi :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oooo !!!


Meuh c'était pour rire, allons allons :love:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est pas aveugle tu sais


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu caotes sous quel soft ?? CATIA ? SolidWorks ? Pro engineer ? Euclid ?


 
Catia V5 sur MAC j'aimerai voir ça...

Pourquoi pas sur Thomson TO7 pendant que tu y es...


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Sans deconner ??? :mouais:
Catia, ProIng, SolidW etc n'existent pas sur mac.
Euclid et Catia V4 etait sous Unix en revanche mais ne sont plus supportés.

PS : j'suis dessinateur mecanicien de formation, tous les softs utilisé industrielement en CAO sont sur PC, les rares bureaux d'etudes a le faire sur mac sont les bureaux d'archi mais pas du tout sur ces soft.

Et les très très rare soft dit de CAO sur mac sont en fait des soft de rendering orienté conception, mais pour bosser sur ces trucs.... c'est vraiment la merde


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas le meilleur comme soft de CAO quand meme, trop orienté production et programmation de Commandes numeriques
> 
> 
> 
> Merde comment je cause au bar moi :affraid:


 
Et un soft de CAO tu veux que ce soit orienté quoi d'autre que conception, production ???


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

quand je dis "production" je parle de serialisation avec une discussion quasi réelle avec la machine de production numerique.

A ma connaissance les seules boites a faire ca sont les industries automobiles.

La CAO c'est de la conception sur ordi, pas de la CPAO.
Tu fais de la 3D, t'en fais des plans ou tu livres les maquette au BM qui lui en fait un programme CN


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Moi j'aimais beaucoup I-DEAS.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai pu m'amuser avec I-DEAS  
Ah c'était le bon temps


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

parait que c'est de l'art


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait que c'est de l'art



C'est pas que c'est de l'art, ou pas, c'est mauvais(et je suis gentil), c'est tout !  

On ne remet pas le Cinéma en cause à chaque navet, on n'en finirait plus !  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait que c'est de l'art



pour 52 dollars, ils auraient pu mettre les deux godasses 

sérieusement, y'a des tarés pour acheter ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait que c'est de l'art



SONNYYYYYY Macky a retrouvé ta pompe!


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parait que c'est de l'art


 
C'est quel pointure pasque j'ai les memes mais la gauche est usée


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

Savais pas moi que tu balanssais tes chaussure dans les portable pour faire de l'art Sonny

pi fais gafe tu va broyer le CPU


----------



## theozdevil (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel pointure pasque j'ai les memes mais la gauche est usée


C'est ptet la tienne. sonny te la ptet taxé et fait sa pour prétendre faire de l'art


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel pointure pasque j'ai les memes mais la gauche est usée



et tu fait quoi de ton pied gauche ?


----------



## chupastar (4 Février 2005)

Je suis en train de tester ma nouvelle carte Airport Extrem fraîchement installer dans mon iBook dans tous les endroits de la maison. Et tout ça en surfant sur MacG.

C'est chouette le sans fil!


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

motivation, je vais la monter cette boite ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

la je bricole mon imprimante ... :mouais: 

a force j'ai obtenu quand meme quelques chose de potable
mais bon, j'ai deja vu mon cv mieux imprimé que cela   





ps :et  si je me presente avec une cléf usb  contenant mon cv au lieu de l'avoir sur papier  ?


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je bricole mon imprimante ... :mouais:
> 
> a force j'ai obtenu quand meme quelques chose de potable
> mais bon, j'ai deja vu mon cv mieux imprimé que cela
> ...



sans problème chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sans problème chez moi




et tu veux que je fasse quoi chez toi ?   

le menage ?   
la secretaire ?  :mouais:  
le depannage g5 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu veux que je fasse quoi chez toi ?
> 
> le menage ?
> la secretaire ?  :mouais:
> le depannage g5 ?



Nan, viens plutôt chez moi, j'ai mon imprimante qui récalcitre, j'ai besoin d'une spécialiste, et mon Mac lit très bien les clés USB


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nan, viens plutôt chez moi, j'ai mon imprimante qui récalcitre, j'ai besoin d'une spécialiste, et mon Mac lit très bien les clés USB



et ta femme on la met où ?   

dans la cuisine pour nous preparer un bon petit diner?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

a propos du diner.....

ce soir ce sera tres bon :

peit morceau de viande tendre , mijoté dans sauce tomate a petit feu
avec vin , spezie italienne et  patates  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> quand je dis "production" je parle de serialisation avec une discussion quasi réelle avec la machine de production numerique.
> 
> A ma connaissance les seules boites a faire ca sont les industries automobiles.
> 
> ...



A l'école oui..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a propos du diner.....
> 
> ce soir ce sera tres bon :
> 
> ...



Rien que du light... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu veux que je fasse quoi chez toi ?



moi voulais d'imprimer ton cv 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> le menage ?



ta un bulldozer ? 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> la secretaire ?  :mouais:



non merci



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> le depannage g5 ?



il fonctionne très bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ta femme on la met où ?
> 
> dans la cuisine pour nous preparer un bon petit diner?



'tend, tu confond, là, j'ai dit pour mon IMPRIMANTE, maintenant que tu t'es bien chauffée avec la tienne ... Pis en plus, veut pas de problèmes avec l'Homme, moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi voulais d'imprimer ton cv



cela me coute quand meme moins cher d'aller chez cet arnaqueur
qui demande 4 euros la page a imprimer via une clef usb 





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta un bulldozer ?




tu veux dire que ta maman fait greve et nettoye plus ta chambre ?


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que ta maman fait greve et nettoye plus ta chambre ?



si tu veux, c'est ranger comme la cave de ton homme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> cela me coute quand meme moins cher d'aller chez cet arnaqueur
> qui demande 4 euros la page a imprimer via une clef usb



à ce prix-là, essaie la machine à écrire


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux, c'est ranger comme la cave de ton homme





donc, tu dort sur la banquette du salon  !!!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

là je viens de finir les 12'789 bières que les diplômants m'ont offerts     :love: 

bourré quoi


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc, tu dort sur la banquette du salon  !!!



j'en suis pas encore la  enfin faut que je change la housse de couette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de finir les 12'789 bières que les diplômants m'ont offerts     :love:
> 
> bourré quoi



Une vie simple et saine ; en quelque sorte...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> à ce prix-là, essaie la machine à écrire




je fais comment pour la photo ?        


et puis il faudrait voir la machine......

demain je prends une photo , tu vas comprendre !!!


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je viens de réquisitionner deux bucherons, mon frère et un de ses pote, pour descendre mon sapin mort hors de mon apart   Et là je vais aspirer les aiguilles sur la moquette....


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je fais comment pour la photo ?



ascii art ma chère


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

Tu vas aspirer l'epine de supermoquette ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je fais comment pour la photo ?
> 
> 
> et puis il faudrait voir la machine......
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je viens de réquisitionner deux bucherons, mon frère et un de ses pote, pour descendre mon sapin mort hors de mon apart   Et là je vais aspirer les aiguilles sur la moquette....



dis donc ; noel sa dure longtemp chez toi  !!!!!

voila mainenant  tu as la place pour......  ....danser  ????......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

ou plus si affinités


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ascii art ma chère





ascii c'est pas une marque des baskettes?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une vie simple et saine ; en quelque sorte...


oui, leur joie du travail acompli et mérité ! fais moi signe quand tu passes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui, leur joie du travail acompli et mérité ! fais moi signe quand tu passes



Je serai à Frouzeland aux alentours du 13 février et je te tiens au jus quand je passe sur Lausanne...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je serai à Frouzeland aux alentours du 13 février et je te tiens au jus quand je passe sur Lausanne...


je crains savoir ou le jus sera  :love:  vivement  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ascii c'est pas une marque des baskettes?



ce genre de chose ma chère


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ascii c'est pas une marque des baskettes?


Non de descentes.
Les descentes ASCII    :rose:


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Bon là ménant je suis chez mes parents, et je suis pas passé par le restaurant japonais


----------



## Caster (4 Février 2005)

je viens de terminer la vidéo de la dernière réunion Mac à Strasbourg


par ici


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je viens de terminer la vidéo de la dernière réunion Mac à Strasbourg
> 
> 
> par ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Moi ? là tout de suite ? ben j'finis mon cognac, pourquoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

la je viens vous embeter un peu


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? là tout de suite ? ben j'finis mon cognac, pourquoi ? :rateau:


Parce que t'aurais pu en laisser pour les autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens vous embeter un peu



Non non ! Reste  :love:


----------



## iTof (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens vous embeter un peu


 tu peux embêter quelqu'un toi   
> là, je fais de la sous-traitance de repassage... et je surveille mes petits pour voir si ils se couchent tôt  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que t'aurais pu en laisser pour les autres



Ouais, parce que moi aussi j'ai soif 

Bon week-end à tous. LeSqual et moi, on va surfer demain normalement 

Me réjouis!

Là, maintenant, j'attends ma mère et ma cousine qui viennent boire un verre. Alors j'ai tout bien rangé... sauf la planche à repasser qui traîne au milieu du salon... le fer et encore chaud 

Bisous à tous et bonne soirée!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens vous embeter un peu


ne cache pas ton ambition


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

encore 1h30 avant la prochaine séance


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> encore 1h30 avant la prochaine séance


ahhhhhh les modos tantriques !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que t'aurais pu en laisser pour les autres



NAN ! Les tuyaux d'internet altèrent le goût


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

là j'attends ma Namoureuse qui va rentrer à 4h du mat.
Je lui ai acheté un p'tit cadeau qu'elle trouvera sur son oreiller :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end à tous. LeSqual et moi, on va surfer demain normalement





			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> sauf la planche à repasser qui traîne au milieu du salon...



Prête pour demain ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

je vais voir quoi on sert a coté  

j'aime pas trop, voir pas du tout , le cognac


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhh les modos tantriques !!!!!



"Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables" - DocEvil


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends ma Namoureuse qui va rentrer à 4h du mat.
> Je lui ai acheté un p'tit cadeau qu'elle trouvera sur son oreiller :love:



Un piège à ours ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends ma Namoureuse qui va rentrer à 4h du mat.
> Je lui ai acheté un p'tit cadeau qu'elle trouvera sur son oreiller :love:



 :mouais: Elles seraient pas mieux au frigo les Rilettes ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

bon tres *bon w.e. de surf blanc* les amoureux suisse 



revenez nous voir tout beaux tout bronzés  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Elles seraient pas mieux au frigo les Rilettes ?  :love:



JE précise : je ne parle pas de vous les filles hein  :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> JE précise : je ne parle pas de vous les filles hein  :love:



Menteur


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends ma Namoureuse qui va rentrer à 4h du mat.
> Je lui ai acheté un p'tit cadeau qu'elle trouvera sur son oreiller :love:


un modo tantrique ?????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends ma Namoureuse qui va rentrer à 4h du mat.
> Je lui ai acheté un p'tit cadeau qu'elle trouvera sur son oreiller :love:




ben alors, c'est koi ?????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, c'est koi ?????  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


des clopes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des clopes





et voila   
il a recommencé a fumer


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et voila
> il a recommencé a fumer



c'est mal


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

Ayé ! J'ai fini mes exams !! 
Trop de plein de bonheur dans mon coeur qui déborde de l'amour de la joie des fleurs (bleues) !

J'ai plein de projets : alors d'abord, je vais modifier l'agencement des meubles de mon apartement : j'ai fait un plan et tout et tout :
En vert, c'est les lampes. 
En bas, c'est mon bureau en gros plan, avec un imac G5 vu de haut et le clavier : la classe, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ayé ! J'ai fini mes exams !!
> Trop de plein de bonheur dans mon coeur qui déborde de l'amour de la joie des fleurs (bleues) !
> 
> J'ai plein de projets : alors d'abord, je vais modifier l'agencement des meubles de mon apartement : j'ai fait un plan et tout et tout :
> ...




rassure moi, ton examen's etait pas le dessin non ?   si ? !!  


    :love:



*edit*c 'est certain , il y a quelques chose d'artistique


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rassure moi, ton examen's etait pas le dessin non ?   si ? !!
> 
> 
> :love:



 Meuh nan... Le dessin, je l'avais en terminale : j'avais choisi comme théme Harry Potter.  C'était le top !!


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Meuh nan... Le dessin, je l'avais en terminale : j'avais choisi comme théme Harry Potter.  C'était le top !!



Roh lala : que de souvenirs ! J'ai resorti mes vieux dessins  Là, c'est un _détraqueur_ :


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

Et là, c'est la scéne à la fin du tome 2 avec le phénix Fumseck et le basilic :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

hai hai hai trop de boulot en perscpective !!!    

je dois poster une photo de ma "jeune "machine a ecrire   

raconter l'histoire du soutif  boutonné devant (la on verra   )   

et trouver (pas sur ) mes dessins : un plan topographique pont + routes : 4 mois de travail !!! :love:


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

J'imagine que tout ceux qui ont un modem 56k sont en train de me maudire :rateau: Desolé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et là, c'est la scéne à la fin du tome 2 avec le phénix Fumseck et le basilic :



C'est sûr... Ca devait fumer sec ; et pas du basilic


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

j'aime pas les monstres mais les dessins sont beaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les monstres mais les dessins sont beaux



Bêêêêêlle! Bêêêêêlle!! :love:


----------



## Gabi (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bêêêêêlle! Bêêêêêlle!! :love:



Ouais bon, j'étais jeune (j'avais 16 ans en terminale...).
D'ailleurs, je me rapelle que j'avais salement honte : tout le monde avait des sujets du type "la perspective", "l'impresionisme", ... et moi : "Harry Potter". :rose:

Bon, pour finir de me la péter intégralement, j'ai eu 19/20


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

la j'essaie de faire marcher cette chose

http://www.spyroland.net/asticones/


mais je n'arrive pas  :rose: 








ps : spyro, t'avais pas plus simple?    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :
> 
> Bon, pour finir de me la péter intégralement, j'ai eu 19/20


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des clopes



Pas touché une clope depuis 10 jours


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la j'essaie de faire marcher cette chose


Houla c'est un vieux logiciel, le mec qui s'en occupe ne l'a pas mis à jour depuis des mois ! Quel nul ! Je me demande bien qui peut encore s'en servir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Houla c'est un vieux logiciel, le mec qui s'en occupe ne l'a pas mis à jour depuis des mois ! Quel nul ! Je me demande bien qui peut encore s'en servir




spyro, je touche un peu trop des boutons là

rien se fait visisblement a l'oeil, mais qui sait   


est que je risque pas de crier ?  : mackieeeeeeee auuuuu secourrrrrrr  :modo:  :casse:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

tiens, tant que je suis là, je distribue quelques coups de boules...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tant que je suis là, je distribue quelques coups de boules...





oki les boules c'est bien mais..........

c'est quoi le cadeau ?


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

Rhooo oui!!! Le cadeau!!! Le cadeau!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki les boules c'est bien mais..........
> 
> c'est quoi le cadeau ?


un truc de là, mais je dirais pas lequel  :love:


----------



## Nexka (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un truc de là, mais je dirais pas lequel  :love:



Pourquoi?? T'as peur qu'aprés on la reconnaisse en la croisant dans la rue


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des clopes



Non, c'est moi qui les offre les clopes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> un truc de là, mais je dirais pas lequel  :love:





je vois .....je pense aussi que demain on risque pas de te voir


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi?? T'as peur qu'aprés on la reconnaisse en la croisant dans la rue


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vois .....je pense aussi que demain on risque pas de te voir



Même sans ça, je ne me connecterais pas demain de toutes façons


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo oui!!! Le cadeau!!! Le cadeau!!! :love:






ben, que fait tu la?  

l'aspirateur a eté bien passé?


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2005)

Là, je viens de recevoir un sms du Squal... y dit qu'il veut pas forcément aller surfer demain


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de recevoir un sms du Squal... y dit qu'il veut pas forcément aller surfer demain



Mince ! t'as sorti la planche à repasser pour rien


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince ! t'as sorti la planche à repasser pour rien



Ouais... heureusement que je l'ai pas fartée...


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de recevoir un sms du Squal... y dit qu'il veut pas forcément aller surfer demain


Tu veux qu'on le boule rouge ?


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on le boule rouge ?



   Non, je crois que ça va aller


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

me voici devant un ordi et je poste... je dis un ordi car je faute avec un machin P4 sous W98, pas encore installé mon PB, pb de driver de modem. Donc, voilà, la nuit est à moi, je baby-site ma nièce.. et son grand-père qui est venu rendre visite. J'adore, elle dort depuis 3h30... Mon dad est parti se coucher et j'attend les parents -le frérot et sa douce donc- premier ciné à deux depuis une éternité.
Eloïse est adorable, elle a pas 8 mois et je l'adore.
Demain il va pleuvoir. Dimanche aussi, lundi aussi. Qui a dit qu'il faisait toujours beau dans le Sud ?

Sous ce merveilleux système que j'exploite en ce moment, FireFox déc*** à  mort, je vois pas vos avatars, l'affichage est pourri, les trucs se baladent partout...
En tt cas bonne nuit à ceussent qui veillent...

Bon, boulage de nuit, qui n'en veut ? Moi j'ai toujours l'Olympe en approche alors...

(Désolé pour les smileys, FF les affiche pas...)

bon, ben, avec FF, j'arrive pas à cdbler... je vais essayer avec ce que je trouve...
Opera, parfait... ça marche...


----------



## Bassman (5 Février 2005)

Bah la j'vais me coucher


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah la j'vais me coucher


Il était temps, t'as vu l'heure ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> me voici devant un ordi et je poste... je dis un ordi car je faute avec un machin P4 sous W98



Un quoi, t'as dit ? moi, des machins P4, j'en ai plein ici, je les ai mis à la place des convecteurs, ça chauffe mieux, mais p... ça consomme autant !    

PS : et c'est plus moche ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

bon, tête a tête avec mon p'tit dej :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je fais comment pour la photo ?
> et puis il faudrait voir la machine......
> demain je prends une photo , tu vas comprendre !!!




voila la photo......
maint vous croyez toujour que je peux dignement faire mon cv avec ceci ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, tête avec mon p'tit dej :rateau:



tête à tête ? tète le biberon ? fais la tête ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila la photo......
> maint vous croyez toujour que je peux dignement faire mon cv avec ceci ?



maman chéri le faisait bien :rateau:


----------



## Caster (5 Février 2005)

je viens de m'enfiler 2 beignets à la framboise ... miam ... miam  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila la photo......
> maint vous croyez toujour que je peux dignement faire mon cv avec ceci ?



manque plus que les toiles d'araignée  Effectivement, il vaut mieux payer 4¤


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maman chéri le faisait bien :rateau:



nan , mamancherie avait une olivetti electronique 
pour la compta et la factururation de mon papa

si , si !! et je te dis pas le bruit !! clac clic clac clac clac !!

mamancherie me l'as donnée avec aussi la grosse machine a calcul....
si ne sont pas passé a la poubelle , elles doivent dormir dans un carton a la cave   



sinon, cette machine je crois (mais pas sure ) qu'elle date du debout du siecle dernier
ainsi que la vieille radio marconi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Bon ; hééééé! Arrachez vous de ce canapé et ramassez les bouteilles qui traînent par terre... 'Tain! C'est quoi ce bronx!?


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

J'suis content : la citation du jour de Macgé est une phrase de Douglas Adams tirée de "Le guide du routard galactique" : la bible de l'humour SF à la Monthy Pithon.


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un voudrez bien me bouler ? 
J'suis tout mignon et tout gentil, j'fais à manger, et j'offre des fleurs. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un voudrez bien me bouler ?
> J'suis tout mignon et tout gentil, j'fais à manger, et j'offre des fleurs. :love:



t'es bien gentil et mignon toi mon petit
mais je ne peux pas te bouler tous les jours      :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un voudrez bien me bouler ?
> J'suis tout mignon et tout gentil, j'fais à manger, et j'offre des fleurs. :love:



passer votre chemin jeune homme :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

Bonjour tous le monde


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous le monde



bonjour Christelle


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> passer votre chemin jeune homme :rateau:



C'est parceque j'ai oublié de te le rendre ?  Desolé...


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour Christelle



Salut à toi fantome de l'opera, alors où vas tu hanter ce week end?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi fantome de l'opera, alors où vas tu hanter ce week end?



je ne sais pas encore :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est parceque j'ai oublié de te le rendre ?  Desolé...



parce que généralement c'est moi qui offre des fleurs  :love:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> parce que généralement c'est moi qui offre des fleurs  :love:





_"Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères."
_
Tsss... On peut même pas flooder librement...


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> _"Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères."
> _
> Tsss... On peut même pas flooder librement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la factururation



C'est pas un gros mot ça


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un gros mot ça



Pas pour une femme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour une femme !



Ah, j'me disais aussi ...


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



 

A y est t'es réveillé  Aprés t'être couché si tard!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

qui pourrait me dire combient coute la "chose" et si on livre en france  ?  


https://ssl12.secureserver.jp/~oj001/oj000025/cart.php?action=drop&item02_id=88&piece=1&x=7&y=8


merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ayé ! J'ai fini mes exams !!
> Trop de plein de bonheur dans mon coeur qui déborde de l'amour de la joie des fleurs (bleues) !
> 
> J'ai plein de projets : alors d'abord, je vais modifier l'agencement des meubles de mon apartement : j'ai fait un plan et tout et tout :
> ...



Ça c'est marrant moi je faisais le contraire, à chaque session d'exams quand il fallait bosser, pour fuire je déplaçais tous mes meubles, du coup je devais tout rattraper la nuit


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

fiou la je cuve toutes les bières que les diplomants m'ont offert hier soir  après le dépot de leur manuscript.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui pourrait me dire combient coute la "chose" et si on livre en france  ?
> 
> 
> https://ssl12.secureserver.jp/~oj001/oj000025/cart.php?action=drop&item02_id=88&piece=1&x=7&y=8
> ...



Avec la taxe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> après le dépot de leur manuscript.



C'était un exo de cinoche ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A y est t'es réveillé  Aprés t'être couché si tard!!




Réveillé, réveillé, c'est beaucoup dire :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était un exo de cinoche ?


  nan mais c'est souvent mal écrit


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à tenter une expérience physico-chimique à ma portée, enfin je crois : _peu élaborée mais quand même,_ qui consistera en la transformation, à l'aide d'une poèle et d'une gazinière, de *pommes de terre cuites à la vapeur* en *pommes de terre sautées,* avec adjonction de petits lardons et après avoir incorporé tout cela à de petits oignons coupés en petits morceaux préalablement cuits en une sorte de marmelade onctueuse.
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Ce qu'on appelle un *"plat d'hiver"* !
> ...



Une mort lente là aussi, comme les croissants au beurre..


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à tenter une expérience physico-chimique à ma portée, enfin je crois : _peu élaborée mais quand même,_ qui consistera en la transformation, à l'aide d'une poèle et d'une gazinière, de *pommes de terre cuites à la vapeur* en *pommes de terre sautées,* avec adjonction de petits lardons et après avoir incorporé tout cela à de petits oignons coupés en petits morceaux préalablement cuits en une sorte de marmelade onctueuse.



Humm :love: Ca me dit bien ! Il vaut mieux couper les pommes de terre vapeur en petits dés afin qu'il ait plus de surface en contact avec la pöele et donc na pas etouffer l'aspect "sauté" dans l'insipide mou de la cuisson vapeur.
Un peu de créme fraîche en fin de cuisson ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

La preuve que chuis pas réveillé: j'ai l'impression que Roberto me drague par MP 
_Alors bon je suis pas super fan de pamplemousses tu vois _


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je m'apprête à tenter une expérience physico-chimique à ma portée, enfin je crois : _peu élaborée mais quand même,_ qui consistera en la transformation, à l'aide d'une poèle et d'une gazinière, de *pommes de terre cuites à la vapeur* en *pommes de terre sautées,* avec adjonction de petits lardons et après avoir incorporé tout cela à de petits oignons coupés en petits morceaux préalablement cuits en une sorte de marmelade onctueuse.
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Ce qu'on appelle un *"plat d'hiver"* !
> ...


tu me recouvres tout ça d'un reblochon coupé par la tranche et hop la tartiflette qui tue ton samedi


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une mort lente là aussi, comme les croissants au beurre..



Les pires graisses sont celles cuites et recuites comme lorsque l'on garde l'huile de la friteuse plusieurs fois, ou les graisses de viande dans un barbecue.
Pour les huiles végetales, bannir l'huile de tournesol serait dommage : elle fait partie des acides gras essentiels et est donc necessaire en petite quantité.
Le mieux est d'utiliser l'huile d'olive au maximum, et une huile de type "Isio4" en complément.


----------



## Nexka (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La preuve que chuis pas réveillé: j'ai l'impression que Roberto me drague par MP
> _Alors bon je suis pas super fan de pamplemousses tu vois _



Ahhh??  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Parce qu'il t'envoit des MPs Roberto      :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'on appelle un *"plat d'hiver"* !
> :love:



... Ou encore des Röstis à la frouze (Ne pas confondre avec les Moukhrênes à la glaviouze)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Les pires graisses sont celles cuites et recuites comme lorsque l'on garde l'huile de la friteuse plusieurs fois, ou les graisses de viande dans un barbecue.
> Pour les huiles végetales, bannir l'huile de tournesol serait dommage : elle fait partie des acides gras essentiels et est donc necessaire en petite quantité.
> Le mieux est d'utiliser l'huile d'olive au maximum, et une huile de type "Isio4" en complément.


Demis Roussos !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'était la minute de notre diététicien !*
> :love:
> 
> La semaine prochaine dans le cadre de notre série _"Saveurs de nos régions"_ :
> "Mon opinion sincère sur la choucroute garnie"




haaaaaa non !!!!    


la plus apte pour parler choucroute c'est moi !!!!


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le caractère implacable de mon hétérosexualité


Tu fais du rugby ? :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais du rugby ? :mouais:



au rugby, il _se_ font des passes


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Good luxure


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

moi je viens de poster un truc dans le forum photo

je termine le café et apres je vais voir mon cher coiffeur  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

là je poste des gif de 1 mètre de long dans le minichat, entre autre  :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

_Avignon va jouer dans la cour des grands du sport automobile. Au même titre que Moscou, Istambul ou Shangaï, l'ancienne capitale des papes va accueillir le dimanche 18 septembre 2005 une manche du championnat DTM.
_ 

:affraid: on va devoir se planquer... :mouais:

 vous avez intérêt à réserver vos places...


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Avignon va jouer dans la cour des grands du sport automobile. Au même titre que Moscou, Istambul ou Shangaï, l'ancienne capitale des papes va accueillir le dimanche 18 septembre 2005 une manche du championnat DTM.
> _
> 
> :affraid: on va devoir se planquer... :mouais:
> ...



oublie pas le pot de 3 kilos de nutella :love:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

J'ai bientôt fini le réamenagement de mon apart' : j'étais tellemnt dans mon truc que je viens juste de me rendre compté que j'ai pas encore mangé.
Photos en fin d'aprém'


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas le pot de 3 kilos de nutella :love:



 sais-tu mon bon MAckie que ce n'est plus Noël...?


----------



## Caster (5 Février 2005)

Ouff !!! la France vient de gagner contre l'Ecosse .... mais c'était Hard  :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Ouff !!! la France vient de gagner contre l'Ecosse .... mais c'était Hard  :hosto:


Au tournoi international de strip-poker ?


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sais-tu mon bon MAckie que ce n'est plus Noël...?



tu n'a pas jalousement caché un pot a l'insu de tout ces morfalle ?


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'a pas jalousement caché un pot a l'insu de tout ces morfalle ?



On va demander à Robertav de nous en rapporter un de son pays natal...


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On va demander à Robertav de nous en rapporter un de son pays natal...



robertav :love: robertav :love: robertav :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> robertav :love: robertav :love: robertav :love:


 l'es zarbi le Mackie pour l'instant  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà.
> 
> Après s'être gelé le cul au parc : goûter à la maison, elle a trouvé mon thé délicieux et l'appart' très chaleureux, elle est du genre à regarder le plafond quand elle rit, elle a beaucoup ri et déclaré que mon thé avait fait du bien à sa gorge, elle a des yeux qui tuent et je suis resté *excessivement correct* eu égard à ce que je viens d'expliquer, et heu... _voilà c'est tout._
> Sinon ça va.
> ...



tu as fait de la luge sur un sac poubelle...?   :mouais: rapport au Cul gelé...     

ou alors cela confirme ce que j'avais vu de toi...   Homme tronc...


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

Là ménant c'est l'heure du gateau.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

mais dizi qu'elle tombe le futal, qu'on en parle plus !!


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> T'es une grande vicieuse, ça s' confirme !!
> 
> :rose:



:mouais:   je crois que tu dérailles...  tu n'as jamais fait de luge avec un sac poubelle toi...?




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> Ouais c'est ça... Si t'es gentille quand je te verrai, _je te montrerai mes prothèses, tu verras, *on dirait du vrai* tu seras étonnée !_
> 
> :love:  :love:



Plus rien ne m'étonne...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Mais elle attend que ça... elle est à bloc !!!

Le réchaud en feu !!


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle attend que ça... elle est à bloc !!!
> 
> Le réchaud en feu !!



File Sonny Love © c'est pas ton problème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle attend que ça... elle est à bloc !!!
> 
> Le réchaud en feu !!



Tu r'veux un peu d'huile ... pour jeter dessus


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Et voilà j'essaie de rendre service...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> 
> 
> Un peu comme une sorte de... *volcan qui gronde*, _c'est un peu ça ??_



Oui, c'est une belle image, moi j'avais pensé à une cocotte minute qui siffle..


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est une belle image, moi j'avais pensé à une cocotte minute qui siffle..



ça je le fais quand j'en vois un super canon de mec...    

Là dans le cas présent.. je m'abstiens...


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

Salut alors y'en a qui l ouvre encore ici?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut alors y'en a qui l ouvre encore ici?



Ah voilà la plus belle !!!

Elle vient réclamer sa volée de bois vert...

Alors "bouffie les joues plattes" t'as avalé ton harmo ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà la plus belle !!!
> 
> Elle vient réclamer sa volée de bois vert...
> 
> Alors "bouffie les joues plattes" t'as avalé ton harmo ?



Je plaisante poulette, inutile de t'énerver encore...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut alors y'en a qui l ouvre encore ici?



Voui, dis donc, t'as pas changé de coiffure, toi ?


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà la plus belle !!!
> 
> Elle vient réclamer sa volée de bois vert...
> 
> Alors "bouffie les joues plattes" t'as avalé ton harmo ?








tiens c'est à usage permanent


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

bien tu es sur la bonne voie...


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2005)

Coucou tout le monde 
Je reviens du ski, je suis crevée  mais c'était trop BÔ :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> bien tu es sur la bonne voie...



Quoi sur la bonne voie!!!  Tu penses me l indiquer gringalet?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Flexion-extension


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2005)

je lis les messages de supersaintmaclou, seulement les siens...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Coucou tout le monde
> Je reviens du ski, je suis crevée  mais c'était trop BÔ :love:



Il paraît que la neige c'est inspirée du look de la gamme Apple grand Public pour sa couleur, cette année...


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Flexion-extension



Même plus besoin avec les paraboliques !!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je lis les messages de supersaintmaclou, seulement les siens...


Remarque je fais pareil


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même plus besoin avec les paraboliques !!


Oui pour ma part avec ceux là c'est fesses par terre toute la descente...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour ma part avec ceux là c'est fesses par terre toute la descente...


Faut fermer les fixations avant


----------



## Spyro (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut fermer les fixations avant


Et serrer les fesses (ce qui n'est pas une façon de dire la même chose).


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Remarque je fais pareil



je lis aussi ceux de madonna quand ma femme ne lit pas ce que j'écris mais ne le répête pas, elle te tolère déjà toi !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je lis aussi ceux de madonna quand ma femme ne lit pas ce que j'écris mais ne le répête pas, elle te tolère déjà toi !


Ah moi c'est pas les posts que je regarde chez madonna


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> je lis aussi ceux de madonna quand ma femme ne lit pas ce que j'écris mais ne le répête pas, elle te tolère déjà toi !



C'est pour ça que tu me parles avec un autre pseudo parfois..


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi c'est pas les posts que je regarde chez madonna


 était-il besoin de le préciser ?


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi c'est pas les posts que je regarde chez madonna




Et c'est comment ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est comment ?


N'approche pas j'ai du sel et du poivre dans la main


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> N'approche pas j'ai du sel et du poivre dans la main



Ok. J'aime que le piment en assaisonnement anyway .


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

Je suis cuisinier ce soir: roti de boeuf, pdt sautées. Si ça fume, appelez les pompiers


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ok. J'aime que le piment en assaisonnement anyway .


Le piment c'est excellent, faut juste pas oublier de ce laver les mains après la coupe suivant ce que l'on veut faire. On a deja failli me tuer a cause de ça


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le piment c'est excellent,...



C'est bon à savoir si t'arrives à t'échapper de cette belle ville de Lodève ...
T'amènes à boire, je (ou il) cuisine et après tu gardes les enfants ok  ?


----------



## Caster (5 Février 2005)

j'ai honte, mais je vais regarder sur TF1 ...... la 1er compagnie


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Pour lodève c'est pas encore gagné, pour une histoire de cul en plus, j'te jure ces profs, 2 claques.   

Dix jours de boulot pour rendre un sujet top et on me coince


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi sur la bonne voie!!!  Tu penses me l indiquer gringalet?



Tu as tort d'insister.

Et oui, EVIDEMENT, je peux te l'indiquer.

EVIDEMENT.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le piment c'est excellent, faut juste pas oublier de ce laver les mains après la coupe suivant ce que l'on veut faire. On a deja failli me tuer a cause de ça



Ca me rappelle un épisode cuisant ; aux toilettes       Le bonheur, mais en moins bien...


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> EVIDEMENT.


c'est une menace ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Du tout.

De quoi la menacer ?


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du tout.
> 
> De quoi la menacer ?


 d'évidement.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Alors oui...

Mais t'as du bol que j'ai bu 2 cognacs...


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui...
> 
> Mais t'as du bol que j'ai bu 2 cognacs...


 oui, tu es plus agressif quand tu as faim.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui...
> 
> Mais t'as du bol que j'ai bu 2 cognacs...



et tu vas encore en boire un...?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, tu es plus agressif quand tu as faim.



Ma femme dit que l'alcool me rend supportable..


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas encore en boire un...?


Tu payes ?


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu payes ?



pourquoi pas ?


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas ?



Tournée générale ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Alors à la vôtre !


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tournée générale ?



c'est avec plaisir... :style:     en plus tu n'es pas si loin...     moins que SonnyLove© en tous cas


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est avec plaisir... :style:     en plus tu n'es pas si loin...     moins que SonnyLove© en tous cas



Ben il se chauffe pas au soleil de notre sud lui aussi ?  Je croyais.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben il se chauffe pas au soleil de notre sud lui aussi ?  Je croyais.



  oui oui mais plus à l'Est... de nous... toi tu es plus à l'Ouest que moi... en fait je suis au milieu...


----------



## Irish whistle (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tort d'insister.
> 
> Et oui, EVIDEMENT, je peux te l'indiquer.
> 
> EVIDEMENT.



WOW je suis curieuse de voir comment tu vas t'y prendre

Allez file avant que j'te baisse ton futal


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est avec plaisir... :style:     en plus tu n'es pas si loin...     moins que SonnyLove© en tous cas



moi j'aime bien cela 



 SonnyLove© !!!





      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

"put1 qu'est ce qu'on se fait chié.... le monde est trop petit..." 

les tetes raides

(nan nan... je me suis aps trompé de sujet...  )


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> l'es zarbi le Mackie pour l'instant  :mouais: :rateau:



pas plus que d'habitude :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2005)

bon je vais me coucher :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Tu veux pas tomber l'futal avant ?


----------



## NED (5 Février 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit air vicieux quand meme..


La photo de ton Avatar est vraiment très belle Appleman. tip top !


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je fais un petit coucou à tous ceux qui sont sur MacGé


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je fais un petit coucou à tous ceux qui sont sur MacGé




un big  alors


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Que la nuit vous soit douce, paisible et reposante. 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

*bonne nuit a tous:love: 


​​​*


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je me dis que Topor avait bien du talent...


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'avais tapé un texte à propos de ce qui nous est arrivé ce soir, mais je suis tellement énervé parce que cette merde de Firefox m'a tout fait perdre (encore une fois) que ce sera pour un autre jour. Ou une autre vie.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'avais tapé un texte à propos de ce qui nous est arrivé ce soir, mais je suis tellement énervé parce que cette merde de Firefox m'a tout fait perdre (encore une fois) que ce sera pour un autre jour. Ou une autre vie.



C'est quoi ton histoire avec firefox ??


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"J'ai mis une jupe" *
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:





      on aura tout vu...  enfin presque...​

*Roberto met des jupes...!!!  *​


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu...  enfin presque...​
> 
> *Roberto met des jupes...!!!  *​


 Et avec Claudia Nottale... Y fait ça avec du monde en plus.


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ton histoire avec firefox ??


Oh trois fois rien, c'est les raccourcis de la version mac qui sont plus pourris qu'un cul de souris. Pas de quoi partir en croisade, mais de quoi foutre sérieusement en rogne quand ça te tombe dessus.

_Il faut que je songe à regarder si c'est pas facile à bidouiller dans le code... 
(Je pense que si)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu...  enfin presque...​
> 
> *Roberto met des jupes...!!!  *​



Et pas tout seul, en plus, d'après s'qu'y dit, y sont deux dedans


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pas tout seul, en plus, d'après s'qu'y dit, y sont deux dedans


 Soit ils sont très fin soit c'est une sacré jupe... À deux dedans... Non de Zeus !


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu...  enfin presque...​
> 
> *Roberto met des jupes...!!!  *​



Oui, enfin pour l'instant, on en a entedu parler mais on n'a rien vu.

Des photos, des photos, des photos ! 

Ou alors on y aura droit dans le deuxième tome de Roberto et Pepita ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"J'ai mis une jupe" de et avec Claudia Nottale.*
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



J'invente rien, c'est même une jupe de cette Claudia


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mon Dieu qu'ils sont bêêêêtes !_
> 
> 
> Bon ben *je vous raconterai pas* ce si beau numéro d'artiste...
> ...


 là maintenant, je suis de retour pour retourner bosser !!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Là, je keynote 2.0


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> plus pourris qu'un cul de souris






tiens , cella la je vais la retenir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on aura tout vu...  enfin presque...​
> 
> *Roberto met des jupes...!!!  *​






pourquoi on s'etonne ?   


roberto nous a bien montré cette semaine 
son soutif et son maquillage
la jupe n'etait donc pas loins....


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas tomber l'futal avant ?



Nan nan gringalet! Ca fait partie de la méthode de rééducation façon ma pomme...

Allez! Exécution!!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

Bonjour bonjour les gens


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Je vous avait dit que j'ai fini mes exams, mais en fait il me reste encore une épreuve demain : une épreuve énorme, je suis vraiment mort de trouille...  L'épreuve, c'est _l'informatique_ : c'est vraiment trop compliqué, j'y arriverai jamais... Imaginez un peu : 
1ére leçon : "le copier-coller sous Word"
2éme leçon : "Dessiner sous paint"
Et je ne vous parle même pas de la lecçon qui me fait le plus peur : 6éme leçon : "Mise en forme d'un texte sous Word" 

Je sais pas comment faire, je suis vraiment desesperé... 



_Mais comment fait-on "pomme-c" sur un PC ?_


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

christelle, bonne soirée alors hier ?


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> christelle, bonne soirée alors hier ?



Oui oui bonne soirée, je n' t 'en veux pas...Bien rentré?


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avait dit que j'ai fini mes exams, mais en fait il me reste encore une épreuve demain : une épreuve énorme, je suis vraiment mort de trouille...  L'épreuve, c'est _l'informatique_ : c'est vraiment trop compliqué, j'y arriverai jamais... Imaginez un peu :
> 1ére leçon : "le copier-coller sous Word"
> 2éme leçon : "Dessiner sous paint"
> Et je ne vous parle même pas de la lecçon qui me fait le plus peur : 6éme leçon : "Mise en forme d'un texte sous Word"
> ...




     courage Gabi te reste le plus difficile à passer...  tu as le temps de trouver  les bonnes touches...


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

Hier soir, deux de mes amis regardaient des photos d'iPhoto sur mon iBook. L'un d'entre eux est un mac user, l'autre ne s'est jamais servi d'un mac mais *elle a quand même un bac +5 en informatique!! * 

Elle demande comment on fait pour changer de photos?  Il lui indique les boutons "suivant" et "précédent", et là, avec son doigt, elle appuie dessus * sur * l'écran :affraid:   ...... Il lui a fallut quand même deux - trois secondes pour se rendre compte de son erreur et exploser de rire.


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> "l'écran :affraid:   ...... Il lui a fallut quand même deux - trois secondes pour se rendre compte de son erreur et exploser de rire.



Bonjour Nexka,

Ex commerciale info Mac, je t'en raconte une autre....Samedi après midi, dans un grand magasin spécialisé Parisien, un médecin 35, 40 ans achète un power  Mac G3 blanc bleu....Samedi soir il revient avec sa machine, en me disant "Mademoiselle votre porte-tasse est cassé"   . Ne comprenant pas, je regarde le Mac et je m'aperçois que le lecteur de CD ROM est maculé de tache de café.....

Vous l'aurez compris, cet empaffé agressif avait pris le lecteur pour un porte-tasse....


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> et là, avec son doigt, elle appuie dessus * sur * l'écran :affraid:   ...... Il lui a fallut quand même deux - trois secondes pour se rendre compte de son erreur et exploser de rire.



 Pareil : un ami qui me demande "c'est quoi ça ?" en posant son énorme doigt graisseux sur le "ça" en question !! Il a plus que 4 doigts le pauvre...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui bonne soirée, je n' t 'en veux pas...Bien rentré?



bien rentré, hormis les flics qui cherchaient des fumeurs de chichons dans le train  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Nexka,
> 
> Ex commerciale info Mac, je t'en raconte une autre....Samedi après midi, dans un grand magasin spécialisé Parisien, un médecin 35, 40 ans achète un power Mac G3 blanc bleu....Samedi soir il revient avec sa machine, en me disant "Mademoiselle votre porte-tasse est cassé"   . Ne comprenant pas, je regarde le Mac et je m'aperçois que le lecteur de CD ROM est maculé de tache de café.....
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, cet empaffé agressif avait pris le lecteur pour un porte-tasse....



T'exagères pas un peu, de ressortir ce genre de gag, dont le monde entier à entendu parler ???

Ri-di-cule...

Qu'on la fouette ! 

Et qu'on la jette elle, et le fouet au fond d'un puit !


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens , cella la je vais la retenir


Non non c'est rien que pour Sonny. Pas touche 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...


Et vous aviez bu... et fumé quoi avec les crêpes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

c'est marrant cela 

on pourrait ouvrire un thread : "le client est roi "    

et nous raconter  leur exigences  et notre impassibilité


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'exagères pas un peu, de ressortir ce genre de gag, dont le monde entier à entendu parler ???
> 
> Ri-di-cule...
> 
> ...



Gringalet, ce "gag" (mais c'est bien connu j'ai pas d'humour) est vraiment arrivé... T'es commercial? Tu as déja vendu des Macs??? Non, alors ton claque merde tu le ferme (facon Audiard)    

Quant au fouet, ca sera rigolo de l'utiliser sur toi....On va apprendre à ta femme a s'en servir


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quant au fouet, ca sera rigolo de l'utiliser sur toi....On va apprendre à ta femme a s'en servir



elle va mettre sonnyboy au pas :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Gringalet, ce "gag" (mais c'est bien connu j'ai pas d'humour) est vraiment arrivé... T'es commercial? Tu as déja vendu des Macs??? Non, alors ton claque merde tu le ferme (facon Audiard)
> 
> Quant au fouet, ca sera rigolo de l'utiliser sur toi....On va apprendre à ta femme a s'en servir



Ma femme (qui survit à mes cotés depuis longtemps...) n'a rien à apprendre de la plebe.

Qu'on l'empale, et qu'on les brule elle et son morceau de bois !


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

Mais non Sonny, c'est pas une blague, c'est vrai, j'ai même la vidéo du client de Christelle   

Bon ok il a cassé qqll PC avant de passer sur Mac


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Sonny, c'est pas une blague, c'est vrai, j'ai même la vidéo du client de Christelle
> 
> Bon ok il a cassé qqll PC avant de passer sur Mac



Hében CQFD, c'est un gag, qu'elle a repris à son compte.

OHHHHHHH quel scandale, les gens sont prets à tout pour faire les interessants !

Qu'on lui arrache les ongles de pieds avec une tenaille rouillée !!!


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'empale, et qu'on les brule elle et son morceau de bois !


Et qu'on pende ses cendres haut et court !


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle va mettre sonnyboy au pas :love:


C'est vrai qu'avec son nouvel avatar, elle fait plus peur qu'en femme bleue 

_Tiens, j'vais changer d'avatar moi aussi : l'est trop triste celui que j'ai là..._


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme (qui survit à mes cotés depuis longtemps...) n'a rien à apprendre de la plebe.
> 
> Qu'on l'empale, et qu'on les brule elle et son morceau de bois !



Pour une fois tu choisis bien tes mots "Survivre" doit bien être, le mot qu'il convient d'utiliser...

Et me comparer d'une manière induite à Jeanne D'Arc, n'est pas totalement juste, puisque pour l heure ce n'est que la voix de la bétise que j'entend

Nota Bene: Where's my god??


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'on pende ses cendres haut et court !


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hében CQFD, c'est un gag, qu'elle a repris à son compte.
> 
> OHHHHHHH quel scandale, les gens sont prets à tout pour faire les interessants !
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les ongles de pieds avec une tenaille rouillée !!!




Que des promesses, que des promesses!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Where's my god??



Dans le tiroir de ta table de nuit.

A coté du livre "Comment se passer d'un homme"


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans le tiroir de ta table de nuit.
> 
> A coté du livre "Comment se passer d'un homme"



On peut très bien s'en passer....C'est bien là ton drame gringalet...Virilité quand tu ne nous tiens plus


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

:sleep: ça devient lourdingue... vous deux...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Bon allez... J'ai promis..


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: ça devient lourdingue... vous deux...



OK, OK, soit.....

Comment ca se passe dans le sud?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Vu qu'il n'y a pas de parisien, tout se passe bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Zut, c'est plus fort que moi...


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OK, OK, soit.....
> 
> Comment ca se passe dans le sud?



 très bien très bien... calme et volupté...  :style: ce sera campagne pour nous...    

@+


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

V'là mon nouvel avatar : un peu trop caca d'oie peut-être ?

Je crois que c'est la premiére fois que j'écris "caca d'oie". C'est bien, j'ai rentabilisé mon dimanche.


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> V'là mon nouvel avatar : un peu trop caca d'oie peut-être ?
> 
> Je crois que c'est la premiére fois que j'écris "caca d'oie". C'est bien, j'ai rentabilisé mon dimanche.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il n'y a pas de parisien, tout se passe bien.



si, je suis disponible en paca :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Mais viens minou, on se fera une bonne bouffe, tu peux te saouler avec des parisiens, donc tu peux te saouler avec des gens normaux !


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2005)

Très chouettes tes photos de l'AES Marseille, macelene :  
Tidjû que c'est beau par chez vous  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Sonny, c'est pas une blague, c'est vrai, j'ai même la vidéo du client de Christelle
> 
> Bon ok il a cassé qqll PC avant de passer sur Mac



Ben ya pas que le porte tasse qu'est cassé, ta vidéo aussi !

pour l'histoire, j'ai entendu la même de la bouche d'un technicien du support technique d'Ista diffusion en 1996 ou 1997, suf que lui, c'était le "porte gobelet", et que ça se passait au téléphone.


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Sonny, c'est pas une blague, c'est vrai, j'ai même la vidéo du client de Christelle
> 
> Bon ok il a cassé qqll PC avant de passer sur Mac



Non c'est bon elle est plus cassée, j'ai changé le format... Mais bon on voit moins bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bon elle est plus cassée, j'ai changé le format... Mais bon on voit moins bien



Voui, ménant, ça marche. C'est pas le même mec qu'euthanasiait son PC à coups de baffes et de pompe dans une autre video ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Sur PC on parlait aussi de ceux qui découpaient leurs disquettes 5pouces1/4 pour qu'elles rentrent dans un lecteur 3pouces1/2, ou encore de ceux qui utilisaient la photocopieuse pour faire une copie de sauvegarde, ceux qui mettaient un préservatif sur le disque pour le protéger des virus... Légendes ou réalités ?   :casse:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC on parlait aussi de ceux qui découpaient leurs disquettes 5pouces1/4 pour qu'elles rentrent dans un lecteur 3pouces1/2, ou encore de ceux qui utilisaient la photocopieuse pour faire une copie de sauvegarde, ceux qui mettaient un préservatif sur le disque pour le protéger des virus... Légendes ou réalités ?   :casse:



tu sais, j'ai déjà le cas ou un chien avait confondu un G5 et un arbre


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC on parlait aussi de ceux qui découpaient leurs disquettes 5pouces1/4 pour qu'elles rentrent dans un lecteur 3pouces1/2, ou encore de ceux qui utilisaient la photocopieuse pour faire une copie de sauvegarde, ceux qui mettaient un préservatif sur le disque pour le protéger des virus... Légendes ou réalités ?   :casse:



Dans le même registre, il y avait aussi la blonde (la blonde si tu nous regarde  ) qui mettait son moniteur (et c'était pas un flat panel) sur la photocopieuse pour faire une copie d'écran, j'ai vu la photo, mais quand même, j'ai un doute   

pour les virus, c'était pas un préservatif, ils conseillaient de laisser la disquette dans sa petite enveloppe en plastique transparent pour la mettre dans le lecteur (à l'époque, les disquettes n'étaient pas emballées à même la boite en carton).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

ce midi, pizza :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Ah ! Le niou tradada des users de midi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



tombé du lit, c'matin ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Repassage,  ménage, cuisine pour la semaine sont les trois mamelles du dimanche après midi...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> sont les trois mamelles du dimanche après midi...



  (air travelo)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (air travelo)



Ca va, ou bien????


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Repassage,  ménage, cuisine pour la semaine sont les trois mamelles du dimanche après midi...



il y a que la première que je ne fais pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (air travelo)



:sick: J'ai bien une femelle chez moi  mais c'est un chien et en attendant les tâches domestiques reposent sur mes frêles épaules...
Quant à ma mère, j'ai décidé qu' 28 ans c'était pas trop tard pour un sevrage domestique... :king:

Si maintenant c'est un comportement déviant je plains les féministes qui du forum...  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> :sick: J'ai bien une femelle chez moi  mais c'est un chien et en attendant les tâches domestiques reposent sur mes frêles épaules...
> Quant à ma mère, j'ai décidé qu' 28 ans c'était pas trop tard pour un sevrage domestique... :king:
> 
> Si maintenant c'est un comportement déviant je plains les féministes qui du forum...  :rateau:  :love:



Après les fonctionnaires ; tu vas te faire de nouvelles amies...


----------



## dool (6 Février 2005)

Ben mon cochon, je suis affalée sous la couette, sans forces (et quand je lève le petit doigt ça fais trop mal monsieur !) et je tente désespérement de survivre à cette grippe qui veut MA PEAU, MAIS SI JE VOUS JUURE !    
Hum,bref, quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai une annonce à faire : cherche être humain avec coeur... je suis seule et malade et le seul truc à dire que trouve mon homme avant de partir s'amuser, c'est "fais attention à ne rien faire tomber sur l'ibook hein, le chat a déjà péter la barre espace..." quand je lui demande qu'elles sont sont les dernières choses qu'il aimerai me dire avant qu'il ne trouve morte à son retour !
J'imagine mon épitaphe : elle a trouvé le salut de son âme dans le bien être de la pomme!"

 :mouais:  :rateau:   

Bien à vous les voyageurs de Macgé!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

Un p'tit suppo ?


----------



## dool (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit suppo ?



J'ai essayé le grand format,genre dose d'éléphant...ça a pas marché !  

Tu proposes autre chose ? 


PS :merci Dedalus du soutien :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

p'tain, j'ai réussi a faire un peu de rangement ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai réussi a faire un peu de rangement ! :rateau:


T'as mis un cdrom dans le lecteur optique ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis un cdrom dans le lecteur optique ?



non, 2 cd-rom dans 2 lecteurs optique :rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est [...]
> Las Végas !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



possible, avec le nombre d'appareil qui ont des LED qui clignote


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> possible, avec le nombre d'appareil qui ont des LED qui clignote


comme chez jean-paul II ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comme chez jean-paul II ?



moi c'est que pour la deco


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Allez hop je saute dans mon train !


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non il les a attaché dans son ficus pour faire fuir les z'oiseaux.
> _C'est joli ça brille et ça tournoie lentement._
> Pis ça dégage de le place.
> :love:



la j'ai commencer a en mettre dans la foret d'a coté


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, 2 cd-rom dans 2 lecteurs optique :rateau:



Et dans les autres, tu as rangé les crêpes ?  :mouais: 
les sucrées dans les machines de bureau,
les salées dans les protables ?

Non ? t'as mélangé ?
Tu vas encore manger pas équilibré, Mackie !


----------



## NED (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi !!
> 
> 
> Moi là maintenant, je me plonge dans un truc sensass qui s'appelle : _"Note de session des droits d'auteur non assujetti à la TVA"_
> ...


Passionant ca ! Roberto !
T'as des activités sympas toi pour le week-end...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

J'ai réussi à démarrer un feu d'enfer dans la cheminée (Ben oui, ici aussi, fait froid ; des fois...)
Je me cuisine des haricots soisson (Les très gros) à la mode Corse : Tomate, ceps sèchés, herbes du maquis derrière la maison, saucisse fraîche et jambon Corse... Ca mijote 1h1/2 minimum. J'ai du temps pour traîner sur le bar MacG... Le pied! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Ah ouais ça a l'air pas mal...

Moi je fais une potée dans le genre "cuit longtemps"...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

Huh pas des figatellos au moins ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Huh pas des figatellos au moins ?



Ma grand mère :love: en met des bouts dedans... Mais j'en avais pas... C'est pas grave Le Jambon bien sec corsera le tout


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ma grand mère :love: en met des bouts dedans... Mais j'en avais pas... C'est pas grave Le Jambon bien sec corsera le tout


Je me rappelle d'un jour de cartographie ou il faisait hyper chud en balagne, j'ên avais un frais dans mon sac, a midi je mord dedans, et ben je savais pas que j'arriverais a projeter un truc aussi loin sans les mains


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle d'un jour de cartographie ou il faisait hyper chud en balagne, j'ên avais un frais dans mon sac, a midi je mord dedans, et ben je savais pas que j'arriverais a projeter un truc aussi loin sans les mains



       Tu as loupé ton bizutage, pinzuttu


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je me cuisine des haricots soisson (Les très gros) à la mode Corse : Tomate, ceps sèchés, herbes du maquis derrière la maison, saucisse fraîche et jambon Corse... Ca mijote 1h1/2 minimum. J'ai du temps pour traîner sur le bar MacG... Le pied! :love:  :love:  :love:


Ben t'as de la chance que le saucisson que j'ai ramené chez moi commence à être mûr (je l'aime pas trop frais  ), je vais pouvoir m'en couper une tranche pour épancher la soif de maquis (c'est une image) que ton post a fait naître en moi


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

question a nos ami(e)s belges, c'est quoi une kriek L.A. ?


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ça a l'air pas mal...
> 
> Moi je fais une potée dans le genre "cuit longtemps"...



Hummmmmmmm, ça se sont les meilleures....Si c'est toi qui cuisine, ça me bluff bourguignon (on fait ce qu on peut à c't'heure  )

Dis Sonny tu m'en envoies en chronopost? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as de la chance que le saucisson que j'ai ramené chez moi commence à être mûr (je l'aime pas trop frais  ), je vais pouvoir m'en couper une tranche pour épancher la soif de maquis (c'est une image) que ton post a fait naître en moi



Profite ; lapin... Profite (Mitchell Eddy. Acteur rigolo)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as loupé ton bizutage, pinzuttu


remarque depuis j'ai comparé avec mon foie et j'ai vu que ces choses là ça tiens mal le chaud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque depuis j'ai comparé avec mon foie et j'ai vu que ces choses là ça tiens mal le chaud



Ouais. une fois j'ai vu un remake de la nuit des morts vivant, dans un colis que m'avait envoyé ma mère, quand j'étais sur le continent...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

bonsoir    


bon app a tous !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> 
> bon app a tous !!! :love:


 Bonsoir Robertav !!! 

Bon appétit à toi aussi :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> 
> bon app a tous !!! :love:



 Ca mijote. J'ai encore 1/2 h devant moi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde. Retour de weekend, le frigo est vide. Ce soir c'est pâtes au beurre.
Pis j'vais aller me coucher après :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

moi ce soir je vous regarde manger

je ne mange pas, me balance me l'as interdit   




immelman devait pas nous poster les photos de son new amenagement? 

elle sont où?     




ouiiiiiii !!! je sais , je suis TROP curieuse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

? Le beure, il était bin dans le frigo, donc il n'était pas vide ?

Ok... :casse:

Moi ce fut pizzeria menu gagné au loto de la paroisse. Elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi ce soir je vous regarde manger
> 
> je ne mange pas, me balance me l'as interdit



Le jeune ne provoque aucune perte de poids.

Pire, l'organisme compense au repas suivant et stoque les graisses...

Salade et yahourt, y'a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Ce soir, amis qui viennent dîner, mais assez tard : du tout libanais, livré, sauf vin (menetou rouge) et dessert (salade d'oranges)... ça reste assez léger pour pouvoir éventuellement bosser un peu après


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

la ? je regarde ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, amis qui viennent dîner, mais assez tard : du tout libanais, livré, sauf vin (menetou rouge) et dessert (salade d'oranges)... ça reste assez léger pour pouvoir éventuellement bosser un peu après


`
t'habites Paris?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

Là, je viens de filer mon tout premier coup de boule rouge...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de filer mon tout premier coup de boule rouge...



et il était pour qui ? :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

là, je suis à la recherche dans mon petit cerveau d'une image accrocheuse et d'un slogan qui auront un rapport ensemble pour vendre de la soupe lyophilisée :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmmmm, ça se sont les meilleures....Si c'est toi qui cuisine, ça me bluff bourguignon (on fait ce qu on peut à c't'heure  )
> 
> Dis Sonny tu m'en envoies en chronopost? :love:



Je les ai toutes eues avec la bouffe...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de filer mon tout premier coup de boule rouge...



Alors tu nous dis pour qui il était ce coup de boulasse ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de filer mon tout premier coup de boule rouge...



Et là, tout le monde va voir son Tab. de bord, pour vérifier si c'est pas pour lui le coup de boule rouge    (et une allitération en ou   )


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et là, tout le monde va voir son Tab. de bord, pour vérifier si c'est pas pour lui le coup de boule rouge    (et une allitération en ou   )




le premier qui me boule rouge, je le banni


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

un peu de tendresse dans ce monde de brute


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de tendresse dans ce monde de brute




Arrrfff   MDR   C'est trop mimi :love: 

T'as des problèmes en ce moment Mackie??  Ca va pas???


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Le gars qui élève des ours blanc, va comprendre ce que c'est la tendresse avant pas longtemps...

Pauvre fou...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

je suis un peu ici mais avec safari sa rame pas mal   

entre temp je charge les photos sur l'ordi venant d'une clef usb :
des superbes demeures italiennes !!! :love:  :love: 


enfin je regarde si je peux acheter la maj de ilife 5
mais apparament c'est non


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfff   MDR   C'est trop mimi :love:
> 
> T'as des problèmes en ce moment Mackie??  Ca va pas???



:rose:  je tente de faire dans mignon  :rose: ( et ce genre de lien ça plait toujours aux filles  :rose: )


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  je tente de faire dans mignon  :rose: ( et ce genre de lien ça plait toujours aux filles  :rose: )


Voui mais attention hein, pas dépasser la ligne blanche   

_Quant à ton image AIM c'est d'un banal   _


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

5 lettres...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais attention hein, pas dépasser la ligne blanche



a bon ? elle existe ? :rateau:



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Quant à ton image AIM c'est d'un banal   _



ta quoi comme mon hamster ?  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta quoi comme mon hamster ?  :mouais:


C'est plutôt mieux, mais ça reste pas super original


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt mieux, mais ça reste pas super original



c'est pas ce qu'elle ma dit


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> `
> t'habites Paris?



Oui, pourquoi ?
Là j'étais justement parti chercher la bouffe, à deux pas (j'habite dans le 10e) chez Assanabel, rue Pierre-Chausson  (métro jacques-Bonsergent), si c'est ce qui t'intéresse... je suis un peu abrupt, là, mais ils vont arriver, et ma douce va faire la tronche si je l'aide pas un peu...  

Excellent rapport qualité-prix,mais vaut mieux aller chercher et commander assez à l'avance...
Bahh J'ai FAIM !


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi ?
> Là j'étais justement parti chercher la bouffe, à deux pas (j'habite dans le 10e) chez Assanabel, rue Pierre-Chausson  (métro jacques-Bonsergent), si c'est ce qui t'intéresse... je suis un peu abrupt, là, mais ils vont arriver, et ma douce va faire la tronche si je l'aide pas un peu...
> 
> Excellent rapport qualité-prix,mais vaut mieux aller chercher et commander assez à l'avance...
> Bahh J'ai FAIM !


 Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

bon spyro, la maintenanint j'en ai marre ......

cela fait plu d'une heure que je te vois et surtout je t'ENTENDS  :mouais: 


tu n'arrete pas de courir , de cracher du feu, de grimper  les escalier ,
et puis a la fin tu tombe......irrimediablement.....et là la menette s'agite, clic , clac , grrrrr , pffffffffff ..........nonnnnnnnn  crie fiston de plus en plus furax parce que cette etape de jeu n'arrive pas a la depasser.......


stp ...ARRETE SPYRO !!!!! 
ou sinon, debrouille-toi tout seul et laisse tranquile mon fiston,
la il doit aller au lit !!! ........     




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un peu de tendresse dans ce monde de brute



'tain, ça, c'est une pelle !


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...


Oui ben, je me disais bien aussi que j'avais mal à la tête et que je me sentais essoufflé, évidemment à force de monter des escaliers et de tomber   Mais c'est pas moi qui ai la manette, c'est à lui qu'il faut dire d'arrêter, j'aimerais bien pouvoir me coucher moi 



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi qui ai la manette, c'est à lui qu'il faut dire d'arrêter, j'aimerais bien pouvoir me coucher moi
> 
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:




avec la petite libellule que ne te quitte pas d'une semelle ?


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> avec la petite libellule que ne te quitte pas d'une semelle ?


Sparx ? C'est juste un copain...  

_Ah oui parce que c'est un mâle je te signale _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sparx ? C'est juste un copain...
> 
> _Ah oui parce que c'est un mâle je te signale _






j'ai demandé a fiston

" c'est qui la bulle de lumiere  qui ne quitte jamais spyro ? "

"c'est Sa libellule "!!!!


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

Vive Sparx !!! Sans lui, je crois que j'aurais jamais réussir à finir les jeux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

là c'est moi qui part faire un bon dodo !!!    


_* bonne nuit a tous !!!*_
:love:


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Allez : bonne nuit tout le monde 










*Spyro : tu m'échange ta libellule contre ma fée ?*
_
Aïe !! AÏHEU ! Mais arrête ! j'plaisante !_


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

je décolle, je penserai a une jolie italienne dans mon sommeil :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Là, j'importe les photos que j'ai pris au boulot dans mon Mac et op, je rekeynote.


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

Moi aussi, je vais me coucher, j'ai pas d'idée ce soir (surtout pour de la soupe lyophilisée)  
Peut-être que la nuit va porter conseil pour demain matin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Après 12 heures, mon PC vient de terminer la défragmentation de son DD 20 go... Je vais pouvoir aller me coucher.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et il était pour qui ? :love:



Un nioub désagréable


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Je viens de mettre une amie dans son lit, elle a pas tenue la dizaine de bieres qu'elle a bu avec nous... Enfin bon, ce sera pour le prochain carnaval :love:. Elle a eu de la chance d'etre avec nous, amis savant ou elle habite et ne luis voulant aucun mal. elle doit etre en train de dormir maintenant selon moi.... M'enfin, bisous tout le monde  Je pense que je vais aussi aller dormir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Oui, pourquoi ?
> Là j'étais justement parti chercher la bouffe, à deux pas (j'habite dans le 10e) chez Assanabel, rue Pierre-Chausson  (métro jacques-Bonsergent), si c'est ce qui t'intéresse... je suis un peu abrupt, là, mais ils vont arriver, et ma douce va faire la tronche si je l'aide pas un peu...
> 
> Excellent rapport qualité-prix,mais vaut mieux aller chercher et commander assez à l'avance...
> Bahh J'ai FAIM !



Moi, je dis ça parce que j'avais rien à bouffer chez moi, que ça avait l'air vachement appétissant et que je viens de me taper une boite de sardine à l'huile. C'est fête ce soir!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

bon allez, au lit...
Salut tout le monde!


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Là ménant je viens de découvrir ça:






  :love:  :love: 

J'le veuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'le veuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux


si tu veux, je te le fais en pâte Fimo ou carrément en terre.  Mais cher* hein ! 

















*_surtout pour toi, t'imagines..._ :love:






edit: keskej'raconte, moi... pas l'temps du tout :hein:


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

là maintenant, faudrait que je pense à dormir. (c'est incroyable à quel point ma signature peut convenir à des tas de situations)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

248 pages d'inepties navrantes sur une simili "j'me livre" Kamaraderie attitude .... c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> 248 pages d'inepties navrantes sur une simili "j'me livre" Kamaraderie attitude .... c'est pas un peu beaucoup ?


 ben ça te permet de sortir ta p'tite ineptie à toi. :sleep:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben ça te permet de sortir ta p'tite ineptie à toi. :sleep:



17 ? 

19 ?

20 ans ?

acnéen ? les cheveux collés ?

dis moi tout !

livre toi comme les kamarades ...


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> livre toi comme les kamarades ...


ben toi... ça va pas...


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

ben moi qui croyais avoir trouvé un ami à qui parler...


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> 17 ?
> 
> 19 ?
> 
> ...



:mouais::sleep: Aigri par la vie ?


----------



## poildep (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu perds rien pour attendre, je me la mets sur l'oreille, j' la fumerai plus tard.
> :love:


j'dis ça comme ça, mais je suis sûr qu'il s'en fout*. 







*_je vois l'genre, quoi._


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Tu vas surtout te calmer ! Foguenne


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

dédé a oublié de mettre les clés sous le pare soleil du van...

Il a aussi oublié de fermer le portail...

La fontaine municipale est en panne. C'est chiant.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

On est pas là pour se faire engueuler, on est là pour voir le défilé...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors?  déjà...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde aufait 

Bien dormi ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau et alors?  déjà...



Nouveau ?  définitivement ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient un nouveau boulet
> Chic chic chic j'aime bien jouer avec ces trucs, mais je les casse trop vite
> 
> 
> Allez "nouveau", raconte moi tout :love:



profonde ton appellation...profonde 

allez déchaîne toi :mouais:


----------



## Caster (7 Février 2005)

dernier petit tour avant de partir au travail


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau ?  définitivement ?



argumente jeune homme.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

On voit que t'es jamais venu a la mgz toi :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> argumente jeune homme.


 Allez on parie sur un double pseudo ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

deja parti ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

c'pu solide ces bêtes la de nos jours


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez on parie sur un double pseudo ?



C'est clair que Nouveau et alors? n'est pas si nouveau que ça. 

et alors ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Rooooh un maxi flood dans le bar :love: 
C'est tonton Global qui va etre fier 

Allez c'pas tout ca, je file au taf, a dta l'heure


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que Nouveau et alors? n'est pas si nouveau que ça.
> 
> et alors ?




Cette facon d'écrire "Kamarade" peut elle mettre sur la voie ?? (j'ai toujours adoré le schmilblik  )


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh un maxi flood dans le bar :love:



Que neni.   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cette facon d'écrire "Kamarade" peut elle mettre sur la voie ?? (j'ai toujours adoré le schmilblik  )



Je ne sais pas qui il est mais son style me dit quelques chose.   
On a trouver.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Roh pis il me boule rouge avec ses petits poings 

Comme c'est mimi


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas qui il est mais son style me dit quelques chose.
> On a trouver.




Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Cette facon d'écrire "Kamarade" peut elle mettre sur la voie ?? (j'ai toujours adoré le schmilblik  )



on vous a pas appris à pas parler à la troisième personne de quelqu'un qui est présent ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh pis il me boule rouge avec ses petits poings
> 
> Comme c'est mimi



ben gros naze, t'envoie, je réponds...mais comme je te l'ai dit ... moi j'ai suivi la charte, j'ai argumenté...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> on vous a pas appris à pas parler à la troisième personne de quelqu'un qui est présent ?


 Ah voui mais j'fais c'que j'veux moi 

Mais j't'adore quand meme 

Ps : vais me remettre a bouler tient, juste pour le plaisir de te voir descendre bien profond et plus pouvoir bouler


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

J'aurrais du déposer le concept "Kamarade". Y'a un bill gates dans la salle ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben gros naze,



C'est dans la charte ça ???? Ben tu auras le temps de la relire. Foguenne


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben gros naze, t'envoie, je réponds...mais comme je te l'ai dit ... moi j'ai suivi la charte, j'ai argumenté...



Si c'est ce que tu appelles argumenter...

On doit pas avoir la même notion de l'argumentation.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (7 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans la charte ça ???? Ben tu auras le temps de la relire. Foguenne



ben la notice est clair "il faut argumenter son avis" et pas mettre un simple smiley pre-pubere...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben la notice est clair "il faut argumenter son avis" et pas mettre un simple smiley pre-pubere...





?????

Bon, de l'air.


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben la notice est clair "il faut argumenter son avis" et pas mettre un simple smiley pre-pubere...


 J'ai l'impression que tu câles l'ami


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

C'est balot ca, s'arreter a meme pas 60 messages.... C'est vraiment de la merde ces nouveaux Kamarades.


Bon allez, au boulot cette fois, pis j'suis a la bourre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, au boulot cette fois, pis j'suis a la bourre


 
Ca c'est un joli métier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

ben alors , zut j'ai loupé un bon café on dirait ....     


bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors , zut j'ai loupé un bon café on dirait ....
> 
> 
> bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:



Hello ; sympathique rouquine!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hello ; sympathique rouquine!!!



bonjour le bandit de l'ile rocheuse 

tu as trouvé le   tresor ce matin pour bien commencer la semaine ?      :love:


----------



## dool (7 Février 2005)

y'a eu du grabuge de fait ici !!!!    :mouais:   

J'éspère n'être plus aussi cataloguée qu'avant par les modos parceque là y'a eu entrainement et j'ai pas envie de prendre pareil  en pleine exercice de mes fonctions(a savoir pas grand chose ici) 

Je suis juste passée faire  avant d'aller bosser malgré ce que je me traine


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

tout le monde, là, je rentre de l'école (mais non ... de ma fille ! ), ben dehors, ça pèle, pas comme ici, on dirait !   

Là tout de suite, j'me d'mande si j'vois pas de qui Fabienr voulait parler hier soir ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je suis juste passée faire  avant d'aller bosser malgré ce que je me traine


 
Ton homme n'est pas insupportable au point de le trainer pour alle bosser :smile: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite, j'me d'mande si j'vois pas de qui Fabienr voulait parler hier soir ? :mouais:




bon , ecoute mon joli , on est *LUNDI* et seulement 9h10, 
on se repose du w.e.
et pour  les question trop compliqué c'st pas le moment     



bonne journée    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite, j'me d'mande si j'vois pas de qui Fabienr voulait parler hier soir ? :mouais:


 
Seules deux personnes le savent... Pas de rouge de mon coté. C'est plus gratifiant pour ma barre disco de palabrer sur le bar que de dire les mêmes conneries dans la rubrique réagissez.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je sais bien qu'il s'en fout, mais moi chuis pas d'humeur.*
> Déjà son pseudo est tout un poème, et les 249 pages il les a lu avant de les juger du haut de son expérience aboutie (apparemment) des rapports humains ?
> 
> "navrantes inepties."
> Ben je me livre et je t'emmerde.



Cool, Roberto, cool, si tu te colles un ulcère, c'est encore lui qui sera content, pis faut pas te biler, vu la tournure des évènements, y va pas tarder à se sentir seul, le malfaisant.:hein:

'tain, on s'croirait lundi aujourd'hui !   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Pascal, on est lundi c'est p'tet a cause de ca


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pascal, on est lundi c'est p'tet a cause de ca



maint'nant qu'tu l'dis !


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Renseigner est un plaisir


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben moi qui croyais avoir trouvé un ami à qui parler...



Laisse tomber, Poildep... Des râleurs, il y en a toujours ici. J'en ai trouvé un super sur le thread des musiques qu'on aime. Un vrai, qui envoie des MP d'insultes et tout. En général, ils se lassent avant nous ou ils se font jeter vite fait...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Poildep... Des râleurs, il y en a toujours ici. J'en ai trouvé un super sur le thread des musiques qu'on aime. Un vrai, qui envoie des MP d'insultes et tout. En général, ils se lassent avant nous ou ils se font jeter vite fait...



T'aurais pu l'dire plus tôt, on s'rai allé voir pour s'marrer


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Rahhhh je sens que je vais devenir un vrai chasseur de boulet  

Fait peter un lien


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> on vous a pas appris à pas parler à la troisième personne de quelqu'un qui est présent ?



Tu serais pas le frère caché de Tangi, toi par hasard? Parce que comme emmerdeurs tous les deux, vous vous posez là... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu l'dire plus tôt, on s'rai allé voir pour s'marrer





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas le frère caché de Tangi, toi par hasard? Parce que comme emmerdeurs tous les deux, vous vous posez là... :mouais:



Ben je viens de lâcher le nom dans mon post précédent. Une petite recherche?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas le frère caché de Tangi, toi par hasard? Parce que comme emmerdeurs tous les deux, vous vous posez là... :mouais:



Il y a des jours, où je me demande si l'écrit n'éxacerbe pas plus la susceptibilité de chacun que la parole...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Me souviens plus de lui tient


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous souvenez du *Stalker* ?
> Une sorte de Gengis Kahn de l'agression de haute volée, _un pur intellectuel en liberté !_



Stalker, un marrant celui-là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens plus de lui tient



Comme quoi, ils laissent une trace inversement monumentale à leur connerie...


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

j'me souviens de quelques monuments côté mgz mais j'avoue que sur macgé ca passe sans laisser trop de traces (p'tet dûe au monde qu'il y a ici)

Ah si Kidboojiboy, m'aura amusé celui la


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est là ça vaut le détour...



Rhôôôôô pinaise!!!! Ca a l'air d'être une pointure, çuilà...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est là ça vaut le détour...


 
Je trouve que la pertinence du propos analytique ne cadre pas avec les prétentions eclectiques et la propension illusoire à dominer le champ des interventions culturels dans un optique critique saine et constructive. Et inversement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est là ça vaut le détour...



Je le connais pas ce type, mais à mon avis, y * déblogue * complètement ce gus


----------



## KARL40 (7 Février 2005)

Je reprends le boulot ... C'est dur, très dur !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que la pertinence du propos analytique ne cadre pas avec les prétentions eclectiques et la propension illusoire à dominer le champ des interventions culturels dans un optique critique saine et constructive. Et inversement.



AAAAAh nooon!!!  Inversement, ça tient plus la route


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que la pertinence du propos analytique ne cadre pas avec les prétentions eclectiques et la propension illusoire à dominer le champ des interventions culturels dans un optique critique saine et constructive. Et inversement.





tu peux me repeter cela APRES m'avoir 
proposé une aspirine ?  :mouais:        :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je reprends le boulot ... C'est dur, très dur !!!



Là, j'hésite entre "Courage, il n'y a qu'un lundi par semaine" ou "tais toi et rame !"


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

je suis pas encore réveiller :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est là ça vaut le détour...


 C'est vrai que c'est marrant  

Merci Rob'


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas encore réveiller :rateau:



Donc là, tu es somnambule...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas encore réveiller :rateau:



Une vraie épidémie, ce matin !  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Quel glandeur ce mackie


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là dans une demi-heure je redeviens *illustrateur indépendant*, en tradi et tout !
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 Elle est ou la gomme ???


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle est ou la gomme ???



mais juste au bout...   des crayons...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je bois des cafés avec du chocolat noir Lindt©.
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Fais tourner !


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jours, où je me demande si l'écrit n'éxacerbe pas plus la susceptibilité de chacun que la parole...


Noooooooon tu crois ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quel glandeur ce mackie



NNNNNNNAAAAAAAA  !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Là, je me prends la tête avec une carte Cinewave récalcitrante. Elle n'est pas reconnue par la mise à jour...


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

la journée va être longue !






café pour tout le monde !


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ben regarde mieux : au bout des crayons.*
> 
> 
> Mais on me demande un _"travail sensible"_, c'est à dire plein de repentirs griffonnés !


 
Que celui qui arrive vraiment a gommer avec ces bouts de trucs qui se font appeler gomme qu'on sait pas pourquoi tellement ca nique le papier et n'efface rien, me jette la première pierre


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou j'y vais.
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu nous f'ra voir dis ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

là je me demande ce que elle , la ..... parisienne de copine a l'homme ,
a bien pu lui envoyer comme paquet pour son annif  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou j'y vais.
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Mot de Cambrone...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Là, ça va bientôt être l'heure d'aller chercher Fifille à l'école (oui Robertav, j'en ai une aussi   ), et malgré le soleil, l'a toujours pas l'air de faire chaud. 'tain, y pourrais livrer à domicile !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Bientôt l'heure d'aller chasser fifilles à la cafète


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

L'Intermède Comique destiné à détendre l'atmosphère étant terminé... bye bye...


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt l'heure d'aller chasser fifilles à la cafète



pervers


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Là je récupère mon PC et mon adsl après un prêt... Je vais me faire cybercafé..


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

macinside à Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pervers


Pléonaste !

_Seuls les initiés comprendront
_


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pléonasme !
> 
> _Oui je sais: "toi même"_



spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Bon, ce matin j'ai décidé de me mettre au boulot, de me remotiver, de reprendre du poil de la bête (non je parle pas du type avec un avatar qui sourit tout le temps). Bref d'arrêter de passer mon temps sur macgé. _*rires dans la salle*_

Mais si euh d'abord !


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce matin j'ai décidé de me mettre au boulot, de me remotiver, de reprendre du poil de la bête (non je parle pas du type avec un avatar qui sourit tout le temps). Bref d'arrêter de passer mon temps sur macgé. _*rires dans la salle*_
> 
> Mais si euh d'abord !



spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> spyro ?


Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mackie ?



Spyro ?


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pervers


Suisse va


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> spyro ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> spyro ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> Spyro ?


Il est rayé ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est rayé ? :mouais:



Spyro ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Suisse va



qui moi ?  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Il est rayé Spyro ?


 
Spirou non, le marsupilami un peu plus


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

des fois...  



			
				xchange43 a dit:
			
		

> Hello a tous,
> 
> Je me presente car voila mon premier message en tant que nouvel utilisateur de mak(j ai switché vendredi  )
> 
> ...




Et tout ça dans le forum OSX....  :mouais: 


Mais pourquoi je traîne dans les forums techniques allez vous dire...?  
En temps utiles pour chercher des réponses à mes questions...    promis là je ne m'étais jamais posé cette question...   :rateau: 

 doit être  nouveau lui aussi...


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui moi ?  :hein:


Non, le dragueur de cafet 
Il est même plus dans le Top100, il enseigne  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

là? 

prise de tete avec les telephones et 
un tas de paparasse a completer , signer ect ect


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là?
> 
> prise de tete avec les telephones et
> un tas de paparasse a completer , signer ect ect



Et le paquet qu'est-ce que tu en as fait ? As-tu testé sa résistance en le jetant du quatrième étage ?  

PS:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Là, je claquerais bien le baigneur à un mec de ma boîte qui me gonfle...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et le paquet qu'est-ce que tu en as fait ? As-tu testé sa résistance en le jetant du quatrième étage ?
> 
> PS:




premier , j'habite au premier 

le paquet est assez plat , meme pas 1 cm, il est mou...

la....parisienne copine de l'homme a mis le schocth.....pfffffff :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, je claquerais bien le baigneur à un mec de ma boîte qui me gonfle...



Tu bosses chez Point S ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2005)

robertav une rousse avec un paquet brûlant a dit:
			
		

> premier , j'habite au premier
> 
> le paquet est assez plat , meme pas 1 cm, il est mou...
> 
> la....parisienne copine de l'homme a mis le schocth.....pfffffff :mouais:



Mauvais signe ça... Caleçon, string, écharpe (avantage tu pourras l'étrangler avec si jamais elle est accompagnée du string) tout est possible


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

Hé ! "Nouveau et alors" *m'a boulé rouge* !! Non mais ça va pas ?! Bon, fini de rigoler : c'est qui ce double pseudo ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! "Nouveau et alors" *m'a boulé rouge* !! Non mais ça va pas ?! Bon, fini de rigoler : c'est qui ce double pseudo ?



Je t'aurais bien remonté un coup mais "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Gabi."


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, le dragueur de cafet
> Il est même plus dans le Top100, il enseigne  :rateau:



en plus ils sont nul ces cours


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, le dragueur de cafet
> Il est même plus dans le Top100, il enseigne  :rateau:



Pourquoi tu parles de cafète? C'est pour moi? :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien remonté un coup mais "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Gabi."


 
C'est pas possible : j'ai pas eu de coup de boule depuis deux jours :mouais:  Mais merci quand même  

Bon, je vais mener mon enquête... Un modo pour m'aider ? (à moins que ce pseudo soit un modo...)


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

j't'ai boulé Gabi, ca devrait compenser


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Avec tes 13 malheureux petits points ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

ça compensera pas encore totalement :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

lemmy  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je remarque que tu te leve bien tot le matin      



gabi , j'ai essayé mais la machine ne veut pas....
il faut attendre   :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! "Nouveau et alors" *m'a boulé rouge* !! Non mais ça va pas ?! Bon, fini de rigoler : c'est qui ce double pseudo ?



moi c'est gris


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bein woui, les newbies ils ne peuvent que bouler gris... même s'ils sont profs.


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Février 2005)

Là je mange des pâtes de bases  

Sinon bon appétit à ceux qui mangent et bon courgage aux autres...

Surtout toi Roberto 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> - *Une charrette* de la catégorie _"Gimme da best of Urself 'n fissa"_
> 
> 
> - *Un devis* à faire au plus vite, déjà j'aimais pas ça mais là j'ai strictement aucune idée de combien je vais demander...
> :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Boeuf bourguignon par mon père. Nourri à l'oeil depuis hier soir et jusqu'à demain matin.
C'est-y-pas beau l'assistanat ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Boeuf bourguignon par mon père. Nourri à l'oeil depuis hier soir et jusqu'à demain matin.
> C'est-y-pas beau l'assistanat ?



comment je te mettrai dehors a coup de pompe :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment je te mettrai dehors a coup de pompe :love:


Pourtant t'habites chez tes parents


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant t'habites chez tes parents



jusqu'à ce que je me trouve une nouvelle copine :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lemmy  :love:  :love:  :love:
> je remarque que tu te leve bien tot le matin



je reviens du jardin


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à ce que je me trouve une nouvelle copine :love:





mon cher petit mackie  

si tu compte faire des zolis yeux a ma fifille 
juste pour avoir un logement a l'oeil ..

tu peux , sans probleme MAIS ......


pour la fin de l'année on compte avoir  une proprieté a nous  , 
les travaux de maçonnage te font pas peur ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je reviens du jardin



un jardin ouvrier ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je reviens du jardin




ben, moi aussi mais je ne peux plus planter des graines   
le jardin est complet      :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon cher petit mackie
> 
> si tu compte faire des zolis yeux a ma fifille
> juste pour avoir un logement a l'oeil ..
> ...



mon premier métier c'est électricien, passe pas moi cette auge et cette truelle  enfin je peu faire les yeux a fifille doux pas que pour un logement :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon premier métier c'est électricien, passe pas moi cette auge et cette truelle  enfin je peu faire les yeux a fifille doux pas que pour un logement :love:




bon .....  


pour l'electrique commence a suer , volet roulant , chaufage au sol + panneaux solaire , alarme, informatique et je t'en passe....dans la famille on est fier de montrer les tableau electriques....digne d'une usine nucleaire !!      


commence ceci et le GRAND trou pour la piscine, 
puis on verra ce que fifille decidera


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant t'habites chez tes parents





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> jusqu'à ce que je me trouve une nouvelle copine :love:



Ca fait un peu parasite comme attitude  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> un jardin ouvrier ?



plein d'ampoules aux mains


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon .....
> 
> 
> pour l'electrique commence a suer , volet roulant , chaufage au sol + panneaux solaire , alarme, informatique et je t'en passe....dans la famille on est fier de montrer les tableau electriques....digne d'une usine nucleaire !!



aucun problème :love:  du moment que j'ai tout le matos et des plans conforme



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> commence ceci et le GRAND trou pour la piscine,
> puis on verra ce que fifille decidera



je pique le BOBCat du voisin pour ça  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait un peu parasite comme attitude  :mouais:



faut bien que je réponde aux conneries de SM (une connerie aura forcement une autre connerie en réponse  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun problème :love:  du moment que j'ai tout le matos et des plans conforme
> 
> je pique le BOBCat du voisin pour ça  :love:




decidement !!!    

que ferais tu pas pour conquerir le coeur de fifille


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> decidement !!!
> 
> que ferais tu pas pour conquerir le coeur de fifille



si tu savais :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plein d'ampoules aux mains



Le jardinage c'est nul   

J'ai fait la tof tout ce week end et je suis maintenant un peu naze


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinage c'est nul
> 
> J'ai fait la tof tout ce week end et je suis maintenant un peu naze



un p'tit remontant ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

La je vais parcourir un peu les fora technisues et les news. Apple aurrait sorti un powermac que je m'en serais pas aperçu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinage c'est nul
> 
> J'ai fait la tof tout ce week end et je suis maintenant un peu naze





et bravoooooo     

commment maintenant tu vas te faire pardonner par ton amoureuse ?   

avec des fleurs fleutris ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le jardinage c'est nul



t'aurais bien besoin d'un cours sur la revalorisation du travail manuel, toi 
on cause pas sans connaître 




> J'ai fait la tof tout ce week end et je suis maintenant un peu naze



t'as pas encore atteint l'âge pour ça   

moi, je pète la forme 

_même capable de prendre un tgv en bloquant la porte_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _même capable de prendre un tgv en bloquant la porte_




alors c'est toi qui ce w.e. a fait ........


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

Café chatt... ne rien faire c si bon...  :rose:  et puis le ciel est bleu, alors le reste je m'en balance...      Bonne journée tout le monde...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais bien besoin d'un cours sur la revalorisation du travail manuel, toi
> on cause pas sans connaître



J'ai 2 mains gauches et mon épouse a un avantage comparatif dans le travail manuel   

Je cultive du mieux que je peux notre jardin d'Eden et ce n'est pas facile au quotidien : il faut gérer la mauvaise herbe comme les OGM    





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas encore atteint l'âge pour ça
> 
> moi, je pète la forme



C'est facile pour toi tu cultives ton potager     moi je suis encore un peu vert



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _même capable de prendre un tgv en bloquant la porte_



bien fait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> bien fait



je reconnais que je n'étais pas encombré par un sac de bouffe...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je reconnais que je n'étais pas encombré par un sac de bouffe...



Cela a peux être facilité le blocage de la porte ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est toi qui ce w.e. a fait ........




nan, c'est pas moi: c'est eux    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

kikafékoi ? No comprendo la istoria del TGV...


----------



## iTof (7 Février 2005)

c'est clair qu'arriver 2 fois à la bourre pour des trains en 1 heure, il faut faire fort...  c'était qui votre guide ?


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Je digere le shoarma.... :burp: :rose:

 tout le monde... Motivez moi pour faire les courses avant qu'il ne soit trop tard


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon .....
> 
> 
> pour l'electrique commence a suer , volet roulant , chaufage au sol + panneaux solaire , alarme, informatique et je t'en passe....dans la famille on est fier de montrer les tableau electriques....digne d'une usine nucleaire !!
> ...



Je suis pas sûr que tout ce qui est travaux intéresse fifille...  
Ammène lui plutôt un bouquet de fleurs et laisse les travaux à ceux dont c'est le métier mon Mackie. Les Fifilles de cet âge là elle sont rarement branchées ouvrier


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'arriver 2 fois à la bourre pour des trains en 1 heure, il faut faire fort...  c'était qui votre guide ?



ben... un provincial qui ne sait même pas où se garer


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sûr que tout ce qui est travaux intéresse fifille...
> Ammène lui plutôt un bouquet de fleurs et laisse les travaux à ceux dont c'est le métier mon Mackie. Les Fifilles de cet âge là elle sont rarement branchées ouvrier



justement, je viens de passer chez interflora


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'arriver 2 fois à la bourre pour des trains en 1 heure, il faut faire fort...  c'était qui votre guide ?



il avait bu


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je digere le shoarma.... :burp: :rose:
> 
> tout le monde... Motivez moi pour faire les courses avant qu'il ne soit trop tard



 si tu fais pas les courses, t'auras pas d'alka seltzer !  

Bon ! faut qu'j'aille faire les courses moi


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Merde moi aussi faut que je fasse les courses un jour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> si tu fais pas les courses, t'auras pas d'alka seltzer !
> 
> Bon ! faut qu'j'aille faire les courses moi



Si tout le monde ne part pas en même temps, comment on va savoir qui a gagné ?  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Si tout le monde ne part pas en même temps, comment on va savoir qui a gagné ?  :hein:  :rose:



Aucun problème, on le sait déjà ! C'est le patron du supermarché


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Bah une tite branlette et hop la sérénité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah une tite branlette et hop la sérénité



Et erzats pour le nuage de lait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Et erzats pour le nuage de lait.



y sperme des trucs, lui !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Ces histoire de café ça me fait penser que je n'ai plus qu'un demi-sucre dans ma sucrière.
Je vais aller acheter quelques betteraves.


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis à cran, et si je bois ce café ce sera *pire* !
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


 
Manque de sommeil  ?
Et si on leur apprenait iChat à nos petits mômes  , ils pourraient s'occuper la nuit.. :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Kofi taillme !

On a beau être à Lille, le ciel est bleu, la mer est verte (mais elle un peu loin pour que je vérifie), et le soleil brille brille brille, il fait dans ce bureau une chaleur plus propice à l'assoupissement qu'au travail.
Ce qu'il me faudrait c'est un _café *glacé*._


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j't'ai boulé Gabi, ca devrait compenser





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> ça compensera pas encore totalement :rateau:



*Merci*


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

bon, j'ai toujours pas mon info : ami(e)s belge, c'est quoi une kriek L.A. ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bon sang, la sieste est à peine finie qu'il me faut prendre le thé avant le repos d'avant-apéritif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai toujours pas mon info : ami(e)s belge, c'est quoi une kriek L.A. ?



C'est ça !


----------



## MrStone (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai toujours pas mon info : ami(e)s belge, c'est quoi une kriek L.A. ?



Ca aurait pu être une "Kriek, alleï", avec un fort accent, (pas taper), mais je pense que c'est plutôt :





une des 10 meilleures bières du monde :love:






[edit] pffff, encore deuxième... [/edit]


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ca aurait pu être une "Kriek, alleï", avec un fort accent, (pas taper), mais je pense que c'est plutôt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est celle la !!! elle était dans un pack de 6 kriek :love: bon je la boirai ce soir, mais c'est quoi qui change ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

bon, il faut des clés apparament   :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, il faut des clés apparament   :mouais:


Et tu cherchais quoi sur un site lingerie japonaise ? (à part des clefs) :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et tu cherchais quoi sur un site lingerie japonaise ? (à part des clefs) :mouais:



a la base je lisais ça :love:


----------



## LiliTh (7 Février 2005)

là, je goute (une tasse de thé avec un nuage de lait et des gateaux style BN)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, il faut des clés apparament   :mouais:



NON Macky, NON, après les soutifs à agrafes devant, derrière et à n½uds mouillés à l'eau de mer, les p'tites culottes à cadenas, maintenant.  :hein: Gaffe, mec, tu vas provoquer l'extinction de la race humaine, avec tes conneries


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NON Macky, NON




c'est mackIE



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> , après les soutifs à agrafes devant, derrière et à n½uds mouillés à l'eau de mer, les p'tites culottes à cadenas, maintenant.  :hein: Gaffe, mec, tu vas provoquer l'extinction de la race humaine, avec tes conneries



j'ai toujours de l'outillage sur moi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> là, je goute (une tasse de thé avec un nuage de lait et des gateaux style BN)


Ok j'vais boire une bière


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

QUOTE "une tasse de thé avec un nuage de lait"

J'ai beau dire des conneries lourdes y'en a quand même pour me suivre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mackIE




s'cuse :rose: 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai toujours de l'outillage sur moi :love:



Ben oui, mais Roberto et SM, y sont pas bricoleurs, eux, tu pourrais y penser !


----------



## LiliTh (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Bonne idée le thé !
> Pour moi les biscuits c'est genre Prince© de chez Carchan© !



Dans Prince y a des OGM...


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'vais boire une bière


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Bonne idée le thé !
> Pour moi les biscuits c'est genre Prince© de chez Carchan© !



Y sont cuits *AUFOUR* ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'vais boire une bière




a tien, j'ai encore une heineken dans mon sac


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais Roberto et SM, y sont pas bricoleurs, eux, tu pourrais y penser !


Roberto lui il sait se servir d'un sécateur. 
_(Enfin en tout cas il en a un.)_


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien, j'ai encore une heineken dans mon sac



Tu ne l'as pas encore bue??

Tu me decois Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne l'as pas encore bue??
> 
> Tu me decois Mackie



C'est lui qui va être déçu : il a du oublier de jetter une bouteille vide


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne l'as pas encore bue??
> 
> Tu me decois Mackie



promis je la boit ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien, j'ai encore une heineken dans mon sac



pouark !

burp !


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pouark !
> 
> burp !



Faut pas pousser mémé, c'est pas mal une Heineken fraiche

Perso la Guinness me fais grimper


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair qu'arriver 2 fois à la bourre pour des trains en 1 heure, il faut faire fort...  c'était qui votre guide ?




ben,  toi non ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je digere le shoarma.... :burp: :rose:
> 
> tout le monde... Motivez moi pour faire les courses avant qu'il ne soit trop tard




ma parole, tu ne pense que a manger !!!       :love:  :love: 





ps : j'attends touj le photos du new amenagement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, je viens de passer chez interflora





tu as trouvé le president  Americain ?     :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

à tous,

Comme en ce moment, les avatars semblent un peu valser, j'en profite pour trouver une image qui résume un peu mieux deux de mes passions.

Donc là, maintenant, je change d'avatar.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis à cran, et si je bois ce café ce sera *pire* !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



psffff pas de café , 
un lait bien chaud avec du miel


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Roberto lui il sait se servir d'un sécateur.
> _(Enfin en tout cas il en a un.)_



oui, mais si le cadenas est en acier cémenté, c'est un coupe boulon qu'il va lui faloir !   

Bonjour le romantisme


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as trouvé le president  Americain ?     :love:


Il a de la chance, lui au moins il a un indice  

_Euh faites comme si j'avais rien dit   
_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et tu cherchais quoi sur un site lingerie japonaise ? (à part des clefs) :mouais:





il cherchait mon canard  !!        :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fait un truc très difficile, pour tout dire épuisant : estimer _puis négocier_ la valeur de mon travail pas encore fait.
> :hein:
> 
> :rose:



Et ça a donné ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pousser mémé, c'est pas mal une Heineken fraiche
> 
> Perso la Guinness me fais grimper


Grimper oui, mais quoi ?

Là je crois que je vais me foutre une cuite dans un bar, j'arrive pas à croire ce que peut se permettre un prof d'université, en suisse. Incroyable. Il n'y a virtuellement que le meutre qui peut éliminer un nase si bien payer (10'000 ¤/mois). Et qui ne fout rien.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pousser mémé, c'est pas mal une Heineken fraiche
> 
> Perso la Guinness me fais grimper



Guinness pression s'il vous plaît mademoiselle  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

la enfin je peux continuer a lire et a repondre a vos post
j'ai passé l'aprem a chercher le housse de mes reves  pour mon apn......


la carte memoire , j'ai renoncé , je cherche cela demain


----------



## MrStone (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est celle la !!! elle était dans un pack de 6 kriek :love: bon je la boirai ce soir, mais c'est quoi qui change ?



Regarde bien le côté de l'étiquette : celle-là titre à 12° :love: :rateau: Elle boxe donc dans la même catégorie que la Leffe Radieuse :love: :love: rhaaaaaa :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu es une vraie maman-poule, toi !
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



une belle mère comme on aimerai tous en avoir :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la enfin je peux continuer a lire et a repondre a vos post
> j'ai passé l'aprem a chercher le housse de mes reves  pour mon apn......
> 
> 
> la carte memoire , j'ai renoncé , je cherche cela demain



Une fois, à l'occasion, faudra me dire ce que c'est un APN...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Grimper oui, mais quoi ?
> 
> Là je crois que je vais me foutre une cuite dans un bar, j'arrive pas à croire ce que peut se permettre un prof d'université, en suisse. Incroyable. Il n'y a virtuellement que le meutre qui peut éliminer un nase si bien payer (10'000 ¤/mois). Et qui ne fout rien.



Comment un mec qui ne travaille jamais moins de 60 heures par semaine peut ne rien foutre ?
C'est sans doutes du 15ème degré.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une fois, à l'occasion, faudra me dire ce que c'est un APN...



Appareil Photo Numérique :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une fois, à l'occasion, faudra me dire ce que c'est un APN...



Arceau porte-nibards


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Arceau porte-nibards



soutien gorge  enfin il existe aussi des body et des bustiers :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une fois, à l'occasion, faudra me dire ce que c'est un APN...




je ne sais pas si on t'as repondu deja ,j'ai pleins de fenetres ouverte et je repond a fur et mesure 

apn : appareil photo numerique   





ps : tu n'est pas le seul a pas le savoir


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Comment un mec qui ne travaille jamais moins de 60 heures par semaine peut ne rien foutre ?
> C'est sans doutes du 15ème degré.


Je crois qu'il pensait à quelqu'un en particulier


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Comment un mec qui ne travaille jamais moins de 60 heures par semaine peut ne rien foutre ?
> C'est sans doutes du 15ème degré.


Lui il ne fait fait rien, rien de rien, mais vraiment rien, je le connais par coeur, c'est mon directeur de thèse. Ce n'est qu'un mouton noir mais la loi le protège, malheureusement. Un exemple : la semaine passée 1,5 jours de travail, l'an passé 3 mois de vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une belle mère comme on aimerai tous en avoir :love:






     mackie , tu es deja sur que je serai un jour ta belle-mere?   

en tout cas tu fais un bon boulot !!!!


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

tout les supermarches et magasins sont ferme a cause du carnaval  Resultat je me trouve comme un con avec  rien a boire (de l'eau du robinet youpi  ) et rien a manger (du pain p.e)... Et ben ca va etre marrant ce soir je le sent :S

 robertav


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Lui il ne fait fait rien, rien de rien, mais vraiment rien, je le connais par coeur, c'est mon directeur de thèse. Ce n'est qu'un mouton noir mais la loi le protège, malheureusement. Un exemple : la semaine passée 1,5 jours de travail, l'an passé 3 mois de vacances.



Y'a bien au moins un ou deux livres ou publications par an ?
Ceci dit en France aussi il n'y a aucun contrôle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> tout les supermarches et magasins sont ferme a cause du carnaval  Resultat je me trouve comme un con avec  rien a boire (de l'eau du robinet youpi  ) et rien a manger (du pain p.e)... Et ben ca va etre marrant ce soir je le sent :S
> 
> robertav



Chez vous mardi gras c'est lundi ?

Quand je disais qu'il ne fallait pas signer ce traité...


----------



## Gabi (7 Février 2005)

Z'avez vu : je m'ai decoupé mon avatar tout seul comme un grand  (même si je m'ai un peu coupé)

_merci gentil dragon pour l'idée _


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Chez vous mardi gras c'est lundi ?
> 
> Quand je disais qu'il ne fallait pas signer ce traité...


 euh A Maastricht c'est le carnaval en ce moment... Ca a commence avant-hier et ca fini mercredi... Enfin si d'ici la je ne trouve rien d'ouvert je suis mort :S... ou alors je prends le train pour le Nord vu qu'ils ne fetent pas ca la bas... Je pourrais aller a Liege aussi. Enfin bon.  le chauffage et l'electricite fonctionnent


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie , tu es deja sur que je serai un jour ta belle-mere?
> 
> en tout cas tu fais un bon boulot !!!!



faut toujours être bien avec sa belle mère :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien au moins un ou deux livres ou publications par an ?
> Ceci dit en France aussi il n'y a aucun contrôle.


Rien depuis 95 et encore il a fait la couverture. Y en a plein des bons, pas lui. En 5 ans il sait même pas ce que j'ai fais et je rend mon final dans 3 semaines


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> tout les supermarches et magasins sont ferme a cause du carnaval  Resultat je me trouve comme un con avec  rien a boire (de l'eau du robinet youpi  ) et rien a manger (du pain p.e)... Et ben ca va etre marrant ce soir je le sent :S
> 
> robertav




pour une fois tu feras exception : mac donalds ou pizza hut !!!


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut toujours être bien avec sa belle mère :love:


 Tu me fais peur toi :love:

Tu parles pas italien au moins


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rien depuis 95 et encore il a fait la couverture. Y en a plein des bons, pas lui. En 5 ans il sait même pas ce que j'ai fais et je rend mon final dans 3 semaines


Bon y a pas un soulographe de dispo dans les environs ?


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois tu feras exception : mac donalds ou pizza hut !!!


 Jamais  Je n'irais jamais dans ces lieux!!!!

_ Je viens de retrouver des fusilli et du pesto... Pasta stasera!!!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

ah moi ce soir, c'est côtelettes de veau crème, champignons avec des courgettes grillées...


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Arrette de me faire saliver... les pattes c'est tres bien aussi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Un poil minimaliste nan ?


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Quand c'est la deche on fait avec ce qu'on a


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Si c'est comme moi hier je comprends. Mon frigo était tellement vide qu'il y avait de l'écho dedans


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais peur toi :love:
> 
> Tu parles pas italien au moins



parlo italiano, gradisco la cucina italiana :love:


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

io gradisco le donne italiane, bellezze solare e sorridente :love:  

_J'ai peur d'avoir des fautes deci dela_


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Quand c'est la deche on fait avec ce qu'on a


Je parlais du menu de fab'


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du menu de fab'


 Aie pas taper :rateau: 

Pourquoi est ce que je me sentais particulierement vise


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> io gradisco le donne italiane, bellezze solare e sorridente :love:



moi aussi :love:

le donne italiane sono molto graziose !


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

C'est clair que c'est pas les filles du nord qui te regarde un morceau de viande a l'etalage (Je le prends, je le prends pas). Quand je suis a galant en general les filles me regarde avec un air vicieux (plus vrai a Amsterdam qu'a Maastricht) 

_Pour Mackie Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que c'est pas les filles du nord qui te regarde un morceau de viande a l'etalage (Je le prends, je le prends pas). Quand je suis a galant en general les filles me regarde avec un air vicieux (plus vrai a Amsterdam qu'a Maastricht)



les petites belges sont très bien aussi au passage :love: :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (7 Février 2005)

Vous vous en foutez, mais je vais rentrer !

A plus les filles


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous en foutez, mais je vais rentrer !
> 
> A plus les filles


 A plus ma belle :hein:


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les petites belges sont très bien aussi au passage :love: :rateau:


 Ah bah la Gelbie ca a rien a voir avec les Pays-Bas.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah la Gelbie ca a rien a voir avec les Pays-Bas.



je suis jamais sortie avec une hollandaise  sur le continent je me suis limité a la belgique :love:


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

On a un discours ras-les-paquerettes :rateau: mais c'est si bon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> io gradisco le donne italiane, bellezze solare e sorridente :love:
> 
> _J'ai peur d'avoir des fautes deci dela_







 juste le pluriel : solari et sorridenti    

sinon moins des fautes : bellezza et tu laisse le reste    :love:


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste le pluriel : solari et sorridenti
> 
> sinon moins des fautes : bellezza et tu laisse le reste    :love:


 Ecco! 

Bellezza solare e sorridente... avec l'accent francais. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

là ,  je suis là et avec un peu de chance on va me laisser tranquille 


par moment je me demande comment ferait ma famille si j'etais pas la


----------



## Irish whistle (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Grimper oui, mais quoi ?
> 
> Là je crois que je vais me foutre une cuite dans un bar, j'arrive pas à croire ce que peut se permettre un prof d'université, en suisse. Incroyable. Il n'y a virtuellement que le meutre qui peut éliminer un nase si bien payer (10'000 ¤/mois). Et qui ne fout rien.



Au mat de cocagne de l amitié pardi!!!

tu pensais à quoi (facon ingenue)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

tibo  ?????????    


voila; le paquet pour l'homme contenait les photos du sejour de noel a Paris


la grosse s....elle c'est fait un plaisir a lui envoyer les plus moche de moi meme


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Ben pas au mat de cocagne


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis qu'iChat© avec ma femme qui viroune à côté, *c'est tuant nerveusement !*
> :affraid:  :casse:
> 
> 
> ...


 comme d'hab


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tibo  ?????????
> 
> 
> voila; le paquet pour l'homme contenait les photos du sejour de noel a Paris
> ...



venge toi, envoie lui les plus moches d'elle


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> viroune


 :mouais:   (non pas   cette fois)


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je suis à la bourre par rapport à tout le boulot que j'ai à faire... je ne sais pas si je vais m'en sortir mais c'est bizarre, je ne m'en fait pas... Qu'est ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant, je suis à la bourre par rapport à tout le boulot que j'ai à faire... je ne sais pas si je vais m'en sortir mais c'est bizarre, je ne m'en fait pas... Qu'est ce qui se passe ?



Tu as réussi un concours de la fonction publique.  :rose:  :rose:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 
Degré ultime de l'humour


----------



## Immelman (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tu as réussi un concours de la fonction publique.  :rose:  :rose:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:
> Degré ultime de l'humour


 



Message vBulletin





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Mactiviste.


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

et pourtant non... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

tiens ça remarche!


----------



## KARL40 (8 Février 2005)

Ohhhhhhh un forum qui marche !!


----------



## KARL40 (8 Février 2005)

Un petit flood pour voir si tout a bien été réparé ?


----------



## KARL40 (8 Février 2005)

Non, je déconnais !!

Tiens ça m'a mis en appétit ces conneries !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

C'est parti. Encore que beaucoup sont scotchés au toubarvert,quelques mouvements de bar parrallèles et ça démarre...


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

vala vala on arrive


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> venge toi, envoie lui les plus moches d'elle




c'est pas compliqué, je lui envoie toutes alors      


nan , serieusement, elle est tres jolie


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

Je viens juste de revenir du supermarche et... le forum marche!! Allez hop j'ouvre un "Milk & Fruit" Mango pour l'occasion :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

Super programme Immel'


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

maintenant j'ai bien peur que fiston m'a contaminé : gastro ou un truc de ce type !!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai bien peur que fiston m'a contaminé : gastro ou un truc de ce type !!



met toi a l'isolement, ne va pas contaminé fifille :love:


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Super programme Immel



Y'a bon dans ces boissons 



			
				Robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai bien peur que fiston m'a contaminé : gastro ou un truc de ce type !!



ho-ho, enfin bon ca passe  Bonne chance. Je vais plancher sur ces photos dans peu de temps.


----------



## madlen (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai bien peur que fiston m'a contaminé : gastro ou un truc de ce type !!



Enjoy


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas compliqué, je lui envoie toutes alors
> 
> 
> nan , serieusement, elle est tres jolie



on peu voir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas compliqué, je lui envoie toutes alors
> 
> 
> nan , serieusement, elle est tres jolie



Alors, envoie les à Mackie


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, envoie les à Mackie



merci de mettre fifille avec :rose:


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

fan du joe-bar team.


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci de mettre fifille avec :rose:


 Je ne dis rien je chuchote tant :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> surtout fiffille avec



chut !!! faut pas lire diiiirrre !!!!  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

Je n'ai rien dit moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> fan du joe-bar team.



 autre fan ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

c'est bon, cette fois peut etre je vais perdre quelques kilos sans faire regime   


sinon mackie, pas la peine, elle est trop vieille , trop de trop
elle a mon age !!!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2005)

la c'est ça


----------



## Immelman (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> autre fan ?


 Bien vu . J'ai achete le dernier tome lors de mon dernier passage en France (pour me rendre compte qu'il me manque l'avant dernier je crois). Enfin rien ne depassera le premier et le 3e.... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu . J'ai achete le dernier tome lors de mon dernier passage en France (pour me rendre compte qu'il me manque l'avant dernier je crois). Enfin rien ne depassera le premier et le 3e.... :love:



Ah ben si ... le cinquième est de Bar2, le dessinateur du premier, je l'ai trouvé ... très fatiguant, j'ai eu mal aux machoires et aux abdos pendant deux jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, cette fois peut etre je vais perdre quelques kilos sans faire regime
> 
> 
> sinon mackie, pas la peine, elle est trop vieille , trop de trop
> elle a mon age !!!



Ben keskila ton age ...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

J'ai aimé que ceux fait par Bar2 moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai aimé que ceux fait par Bar2 moi



C'est vrai que j'aime un peu moins le dessin de Fane, mais pour l'humour, ça se vaut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu . J'ai achete le dernier tome lors de mon dernier passage en France (pour me rendre compte qu'il me manque l'avant dernier je crois). Enfin rien ne depassera le premier et le 3e.... :love:



Merci pour le CdB, au fait, ça me revient


----------



## Bassman (8 Février 2005)

les dessins de bar2 c'est clair que c'est beaucoup plus proche du style que j'aime : Franquin, Gotlieb, Maester, Franquin et Troll de troy only


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> les dessins de bar2 c'est clair que c'est beaucoup plus proche du style que j'aime : Franquin, Gotlieb, Maester, Franquin et Troll de troy only



arrête, on va s'faire dégager dans le thread "vous lisez quoi en c'moment"


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *'tain j'ai du taff par dessus la tête.*
> 
> 
> Mon... neuvième (?) café est chaud : cette fois j'y vais !



allez te plains pas...  bosse et tais toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *'tain j'ai du taff par dessus la tête.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut te faire un shampoing ... ou une raison


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

je bois des litres de thé sans arriver à me désaltérer, ayant eu la malencontreuse idée de choisir de l'anguille fumée à déjeuner
Je fais des MAJ en retard avant d'attaquer sérieusement le taf


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

....sont, des fois, impénétrables....

Je lisais la liste des connectés, et, juste en dessous, je vois que Robertav est présente sur le mini-chat, SANS être connectée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

C'est la magie de la connexion en invisible.


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

Pffff chuis à Lille et j'ai trop chaud


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffff chuis à Lille et j'ai trop chaud


 T'as essayé d'enlever ta doudoune ?
ça peut peut-être aider...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

me revoia de ma lonnnnngue sieste
et je ne vais pas mieux


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé d'enlever ta doudoune ?


Finalement le soleil s'est couché, ça peut aider aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....sont, des fois, impénétrables....
> 
> Je lisais la liste des connectés, et, juste en dessous, je vois que Robertav est présente sur le mini-chat, SANS être connectée






arfffffff ...j'ai pas fermé la fenetre en partant , je l'ai juste reduite !!!


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé d'enlever ta doudoune ?
> ça peut peut-être aider...



Ben c'est ça oui...    

Alors d'abord tu l'invites chez toi pour "qu'il allume ta cheminée"  :hein: 

Et maintenant tu le fait se déshabiller   Ca va?? Je te dérange pas trop??  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est ça oui...
> 
> Alors d'abord tu l'invites chez toi pour "qu'il allume ta cheminée"  :hein:
> 
> Et maintenant tu le fait se déshabiller   Ca va?? Je te dérange pas trop??  :mouais:  :mouais:




si tu veux pas qu'il detourne le regard "ailleur"
fait le necessaire ma petite fée     :love:


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux pas qu'il detourne le regard "ailleur"
> fait le necessaire ma petite fée     :love:



Arffff   

Roberta l'agence matrimoniale :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je te dérange pas trop??


Ah ben je sais pourquoi le soleil s'est couché, ça devait être pour te laisser la place :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Qui se dévoue pour leur louer une chambre d'hôtel quelque part, qu'on en finisse!!!


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Ah, y'a dix ans j'avais une bonne liste d'hôtels de passe sympa (c'était avant de divorcer) mais je suis plus à la page (ou plutôt au page, devrais-je dire)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2005)

Sortez couvert. Ouais dans ce cas faut un parapluie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sortez couvert. Ouais dans ce cas faut un parapluie.



A ce niveau, c'est un barnum qu'il faut


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Qui se dévoue pour leur louer une chambre d'hôtel quelque part, qu'on en finisse!!!






le voila celui la , tout de suite sexe  oooooooooooh


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila celui la , tout de suite sexe  oooooooooooh




Ah non. Là je crois qu'il ne voulait parler que de Q...


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est ça oui...
> 
> Alors d'abord tu l'invites chez toi pour "qu'il allume ta cheminée"  :hein:
> 
> Et maintenant tu le fait se déshabiller   Ca va?? Je te dérange pas trop??  :mouais:  :mouais:



Ben non...
Il l'a remise sa doudoune finalement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah non. Là je crois qu'il ne voulait parler que de Q...



de Q, de X... après, c'est juste une question de consonne!


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Février 2005)

Voyelle


----------



## macelene (8 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Voyelle



consonne


----------



## Spyro (8 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> consonne!


Qu'on ouvre !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

et les ciffres alors? un 69 sa n'irait pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les ciffres alors? un 69 sa n'irait pas siffle:



Tu veux siffler un 69, dans ton état ?


----------



## molgow (9 Février 2005)

Là je peux poster à nouveau sur les forums MacGé !!! :love:


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Vi !
ça remarche !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

pour combient de temp ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

là, je me dit qu'il fait beau, que je me suis levé de bonne humeur et que j'espère que rien ne va gâcher ma journée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

la maison est pleine de fifilles 

elles sont  tres agreables et tres delicieux de le regarder et entendre  :love:  :love:  :love:


 lemmy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je me dit qu'il fait beau, que je me suis levé de bonne humeur et que j'espère que rien ne va gâcher ma journée



les forums sont de retour, c'est déja une bonne nouvelle, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maison est pleine de fifilles
> 
> elles sont  tres agreables et tres delicieux de le regarder et entendre  :love:  :love:  :love:



où ça, où ça ? 

 robertav


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maison est pleine de fifilles
> 
> elles sont  tres agreables et tres delicieux de le regarder et entendre  :love:  :love:  :love:



PHOTOS !!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maison est pleine de fifilles
> elles sont  tres agreables et tres delicieux de le regarder et entendre  :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est vrai que là, la mèche est allumée, des fotos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Là je m'attaque au montage et au chapitrage DVD des films de mon neveu né le 14 octobre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> PHOTOS !!!!!



Tu t'es mis à la moto, ménant ? Heureusement que Robertav et Fifille t'on aidé ! Si si, c'est bien ta plaque, regardes !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

pas de photos ; les jolis fifilles sont partie se promener pour la journée....


soit dit en passant....la maison calme , sa fait du repos !!


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

hop, rendez vous pour du boulot cette après midi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop, rendez vous pour du boulot cette après midi



M.... !


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2005)

Je suis inquiet, les forums macgé marchent, ca cache quelque chose


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis inquiet, les forums macgé marchent, ca cache quelque chose


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis inquiet, les forums macgé marchent, ca cache quelque chose



ça va pas durée


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas durée



On a eu peur


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis inquiet, les forums macgé marchent, ca cache quelque chose


ça c'est comme à Lille hein, quand il fait beau c'est qu'il va pleuvoir


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On a eu peur



on a l'habitude a force  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (9 Février 2005)

Là j'vous dis à tous bonjour, et j'reviens d'un entretien d'embauche


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là j'vous dis à tous bonjour, et j'reviens d'un entretien d'embauche



Ca s'est bien passé?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là j'vous dis à tous bonjour, et j'reviens d'un entretien d'embauche



 et M.... à toi aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de lire un truc sur les symptômes de *la dépendance* qui confirme mes craintes...
> :hein:
> 
> :love:



Ca dépend


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Ca n'intéressera personne (  )mais là je vais aller faire mon marché, langue de b½uf sauce madère au programme


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'intéressera personne (  )mais là je vais aller faire mon marché, langue de b½uf sauce madère au programme



J'espère que c'est pas un programme politique sinon tu vas avoir faim


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'intéressera personne (  )



Mauvaise langue ! 



			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> mais là je vais aller faire mon marché, langue de b½uf sauce madère au programme



Bonne langue !


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que c'est pas un programme politique sinon tu vas avoir faim


C'est plutôt langue de bois que langue de boeuf pour un programme politique


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Nan ! restes, la ch'minée est là, à droite !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt langue de bois que langue de boeuf pour un programme politique



C'est vrai qu'il y a des gros b½ufs en politique


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il y a des gros b½ufs en politique



Arretesconneries ! En France, on a les meilleurs hommes politiques du moooonde ! Surtout en politique Française ! (y pourraient v'nir les chercher, d'ailleurs, mais y viennent pas   )


Saint Coluche, livre V verset XIX


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Là je vais partir en mission commando sur le music store...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Là je vais partir en mission commando sur le music store...



Commando ? C'est pour passer commande ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

je m'instruis  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'instruis  :love:



Non Mackie, la voie lactée n'est pas en ponch coco !


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais un gros *patin...* :love:  :love:  :love:






      au taf...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais un gros câlin... :love:  :love:  :love:



J'ai comme un pressentiment que ça va amener des questions, ça !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais un gros câlin... :love:  :love:  :love:



Heureusement qu'on est pas sur le forum switch sinon on demanderait les photos, déballage compris.


----------



## dool (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais un gros câlin... :love:  :love:  :love:



et tu oses nous parler en même temps???!!!

mais sers toi de tes deux mains bon sang !!!!!!!!!!

 :love:

PS : avec ou sans pamplemousse ? est ma première question.


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde. Là je vais me faire à manger, j'ai la dalle...
De retour sur les forums après 5 jours quasi sans... je suis en manque mais pas tant que ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mais IL S'EN SERT des deux mains !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De retour sur les forums après 5 jours quasi sans...



Presque pareil Nous aussi  :rose:  :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto:  :sick:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Là je viens de faire une réponse technique dans le forum musique :affraid:



_j'espère ne pas avoir dit trop de conneriess:mouais:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de faire une réponse technique dans le forum musique :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> _j'espère ne pas avoir dit trop de conneriess:mouais:_



Aucune chance


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2005)

Là, un bon pote photographe vient de me demander de lui faire son site !   :love:


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Presque pareil Nous aussi  :rose:  :casse:  :bebe:  :hosto:  :sick:  :love:




Oui j'ai suivi un peu de loin. Au début j'ai cru que c'était à cause du Sony sous W98 de mon frérot... Mais non... c'était pour tout le monde pareil...


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aucune chance


C'est vrai je n'en dis jamais assez


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai suivi un peu de loin. Au début j'ai cru que c'était à cause du *Sonny*



Non ! C'est à cause de lui ?

 :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2005)

Là, je me lève après une passée au boulot. Bon faut en profiter, ça reprend ce soir et il fait beau.


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2005)

Bah qu'est ce qu'ils foutent les admins ?? macgé marche toujours.... C'est vraiment pas normal là et ca m'inquiete de plus en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me lève après une passée au boulot. Bon faut en profiter, ça reprend ce soir et il fait beau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah qu'est ce qu'ils foutent les admins ?? macgé marche toujours.... C'est vraiment pas normal là et ca m'inquiete de plus en plus



Ca doit etre un virus!


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

En fait, il n'y a plus d'admin....et c'est la raison pour laquelle ça marche !!


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Roberto,

Les aventures de Roberto & Pépita c'est trop bien


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Roberto "tiens la bien" vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je fais une pause.



Dis-donc toi :mouais: tu "pause" plus souvent qu'un modèle non :hein:



bonne crèpe quand même


----------



## Bassman (9 Février 2005)

j'ai l'impression qu'il fait que "pauser"


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

moi aussi je voudrais bien faire une pause...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je voudrais bien faire une pause...


Pour un peintre ?


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pour un peintre ?



nan ...  mais une grande parenthèse avec pas d'emmerdes dedans ... le vide quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

La je m'énerve parce que j'ai perdu tous mes contacts et mes prefs ichat et en parcourant les forums il n'y a rien à y faire...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

la je reviens du pays ""1000 et 1 memory stick"

j'ai passé 3 heures et je ne sais touj pas quoi commander !!


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> La je m'énerve parce que j'ai perdu tous mes contacts et mes prefs ichat et en parcourant les forums il n'y a rien à y faire...


Ben t'as fait ça comment ?
T'as ouvert un thread pour demander de l'aide ?


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> La je m'énerve parce que j'ai perdu tous mes contacts et mes prefs ichat et en parcourant les forums il n'y a rien à y faire...



Bin merd  
ça c'est rageant!!!


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je reviens du pays ""1000 et 1 memory stick"
> 
> j'ai passé 3 heures et je ne sais touj pas quoi commander !!



Pour Noel?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as fait ça comment ?
> T'as ouvert un thread pour demander de l'aide ?



Une recherche, c'est tout !!!!


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Une recherche, c'est tout !!!!


T'as perdu tes contacts en faisant une recherche ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Pour Noel?...



non pour le plus vite possible !!      





ps: je me suis deja faite avoir avec ma memoire pour les macs,
et pour un tas d'autre chose , cette fois je n'irais pas ni chez sony, ni a la fnac !! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as perdu tes contacts en faisant une recherche ? :mouais:



Nan, j'ai eu une réponse sur le forum en trouvant un vieux topic.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Une bise pour toi...
> :love:
> 
> et j'y retourne.
> *Fin de la pause.*


et une bise d'encouragement et de soutient pour chaque fille


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non pour le plus vite possible !!
> 
> ps: je me suis deja faite avoir avec ma memoire pour les macs,
> et pour un tas d'autre chose , cette fois je n'irais pas ni chez sony, ni a la fnac !! :mouais:



Tu as bien raison  
Moi j'ai jamais reçu le 256 de Ram "offerte" par apple avec mon G3/333...
depuis je l'achete chez le revendeur locale...


----------



## Gabi (9 Février 2005)

Hello tout le monde 

Aujourd"hui, on a fait un cours sur le champ operatoire lors de la "dévitalisation" d'une dent. C'est un carré de latex que l'on utilise pour isoler la dent à traiter du reste de la bouche (voir photo).
Extrait du cours, dans la partie "les avantages du champ opératoire pour le practicien" :

_"Le champ opératoire oblige le patient à garder le silence, ce qui supprime les réponses et commentaires polis inutiles, et permet ainsi d'augmenter l'efficacité operatoire et la concentration intellectuelle."






_______________________________________


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2005)

Scandaleux !!!


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Aujourd"hui, on a fait un cours sur le champ operatoire lors de la "dévitalisation" d'une dent. C'est un carré de latex que l'on utilise pour isoler la dent à traiter du reste de la bouche (voir photo).
> Extrait du cours, dans la partie "les avantages du champ opératoire pour le practicien" :
> ...



t'ieu le truc de dingue,
pas bien ses dentises!!!


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Café et je me plonge dans un livre sur le design de site web.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> t'ieu le truc de dingue,
> pas bien ses dentises!!!



Y'a quand même des failles dans la convention de Genève...


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Là je viens de recevoir quelques DVD commandés chez MadMovies
et on va se regarder The Bride With White Hair (Ronny Yu)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

là je viens de terminer de scanner une photo (la moins moche) 
que copine parisienne a envoyé a l'homme .....


j'ai du tout quitter , a 1200 pp mon ordi m'as ordonné de tout fermer   

resultat apres 15 minutes d'attente?




 direct a la poubelle


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop, rendez vous pour du boulot cette après midi



hop, il y a plus qu'a attendre, j'ai un autre rendez vous pour du boulot lundi :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de terminer de scanner une photo (la moins moche)
> que copine parisienne a envoyé a l'homme .....
> 
> ....
> ...



T'es pas sympa avec les copines à ton homme !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas sympa avec les copines à ton homme !



Surtout qu'à 12000 ppp tu dois la prendre pour plus petite qu'elle n'est !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas sympa avec les copines à ton homme !






haaaaaaa non  



c'est pas moi la s........, c'est elle !!!!!!

elle a envoyé a l'homme le plus moches foto de moi !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop, il y a plus qu'a attendre, j'ai un autre rendez vous pour du boulot lundi :love:






et celui de auj ?

il est allée comment ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et celui de auj ?
> 
> il est allée comment ?    :love:  :love:



j'attend une réponse :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attend une réponse :love:



Cross the fingers !!!!!!!!!!

Bonne chance, en tout cas...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

C'est à dire, "on vous rappellera" ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire, "on vous rappellera" ?



pas vraiment  mais j'aime pas les faux espoir


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu (enfin !) un coup de boule gris de la part du *Champion du Monde*, avec un message... on va dire : digne de lui.
> :love:
> 
> Une espèce de sorte d'humour dont il est seul à avoir la clef _(vérifie quand même !)_


Je ne sais pas de qui tu parles, mais je suis d'accord.
Juste comme ça, par principe.
Et parce que je suis de bonne humeur.


----------



## MrStone (9 Février 2005)

Même pas mal ! :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu (enfin !) un coup de boule gris de la part du *Champion du Monde*, avec un message... on va dire : digne de lui.
> :love:
> 
> Une espèce de sorte d'humour dont il est seul à avoir la clef _(vérifie quand même !)_


Veinard j'ai rien eu


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu (enfin !) un coup de boule gris de la part du *Champion du Monde*, avec un message... on va dire : digne de lui.
> :love:
> 
> Une espèce de sorte d'humour dont il est seul à avoir la clef _(vérifie quand même !)_



Je crois que je vois de qui tu veux parler, pour l'ouvrir, son humour, c'est pas une clé qu'i faut, c'est un chalumeau, ou une torche à plasma !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vois de qui tu veux parler


Moi pas. 
Jéromemac ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

si quelq'un veux bien me faire un riassunto
parce que la je perds les boules....

plus que j'en prends


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas.
> Jéromemac ?


'bécile on parle d'humour


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi pas.
> Jéromemac ?



non non, cherche le thread ou Roberto s'est fait censurer, tu s'ras pas loin !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si quelq'un veux bien me faire un riassunto
> parce que la je perds les boules....
> 
> plus que j'en prends


Exclu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Café et je me plonge dans un livre sur le design de site web.





t'as pas un pogramme plus.....

hummm....:rose:

divertissant      :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas un pogramme plus.....
> 
> hummm....:rose:
> 
> divertissant      :love:


Ça peut être passionnant


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si quelq'un veux bien me faire un riassunto
> parce que la je perds les boules....
> 
> plus que j'en prends



Tu peux traduire, parce que celui de mes fils qu'est sorti avec une italienne l'été dernier, ben il est pas là


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux traduire, parce que celui de mes fils qu'est sorti avec une italienne l'été dernier, ben il est pas là






he bien choppe le et dis lui
de te faire un resumé de ce qu'il a fait avec elle


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> he bien choppe le et dis lui
> de te faire un resumé de ce qu'il a fait avec elle



je pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée :rateau:


Bah résumer 2 minutes c'est facile


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> he bien choppe le et dis lui
> de te faire un resumé de ce qu'il a fait avec elle



On a eu doit au ... résumé, mais ... comment dire, c'était pas très ... résumé (Les autres, pas de remarques graveleuses à cet énoncé, il nous a passé les détails que vous voudriez avoir !), et je sais pas trop à quoi rattacher ta déclaration.  mais  :love: quand même


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On a eu doit au ... résumé, mais ... comment dire, c'était pas très ... résumé (Les autres, pas de remarques graveleuses à cet énoncé, il nous a passé les détails que vous voudriez avoir !), et je sais pas trop à quoi rattacher ta déclaration.  mais  :love: quand même


Y'avait des pratiques déviantes comme l'utilisation de crèpes alimentaire et de jeux érotiques avec aquarelle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait des pratiques déviantes comme l'utilisation de crèpes alimentaire et de jeux érotiques avec aquarelle...



on a beau prendre des précautions ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

l'aquarelle étant à base d'eau n'attaque pas le caoutchouc des capotes, je ne vois pas le problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Ca les attaque, et elles savent pas se défendre, les pauvres !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Là tout de suite, je viens de trouver une Photo de Balooner avec sa copine !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Rhô tain tout ce qu'il y a à bouffer sur ce chat :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

ils ce sont fait virer aujourd'hui :

-la patronne de HP
-l'entraîneur du PSG 

 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils ce sont fait virer aujourd'hui :
> 
> -la patronne de HP
> -l'entraîneur du PSG
> ...



Pas toi, qui cherchait du taf ? Y a des places ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Là je teste le serveur en faisant une recherche avec "globalcut" et G4 :d


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je teste le serveur en faisant une recherche avec "globalcut" et G4 :d




il a fini de demanger l'homme vert  ?

global ? 


si tu vois........ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je teste le serveur en faisant une recherche avec "globalcut" et G4 :d



Déconne pas, si ça r'plante, y a rien à la télé ce soir


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas toi, qui cherchait du taf ? Y a des places ...



pas terrible comme place


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas terrible comme place



Vouai ! mais pas mal payé ... presqu'autant qu'un pro ... euh ... non, j'ai rien dit


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Je savais que j'avais raison


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que j'avais raison



Wwwaarrfffffff


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que j'avais raison







obsedé !!!!!!    

tu paie combien  les modos pour ne pas  te faire virer ?


----------



## macelene (9 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Aujourd"hui, on a fait un cours sur le champ operatoire lors de la "dévitalisation" d'une dent. C'est un carré de latex que l'on utilise pour isoler la dent à traiter du reste de la bouche (voir photo).
> Extrait du cours, dans la partie "les avantages du champ opératoire pour le practicien" :
> ...




Ben ça doit être bien qd ton patient pue de la bouche... :mouais: non ?

  Te dirais pas ce que disait mon arrière grand-père Proctologue de son état...


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que j'avais raison



tu as toujours raison mais moins


----------



## poildep (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu as toujours raison mais moins


c'est juste une question de vocabulaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça doit être bien qd ton patient pue de la bouche... :mouais: non ?
> 
> Te dirais pas ce que disait mon arrière grand-père Proctologue de son état...



C'est un pied de nez en inversant les valeurs colométriques du Bluetooth


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Tiens, là maintenant, en attendant l'album, j'vais aller relire les aventures de Roberto et Pépita, en apéro


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste une question de vocabulaire


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste une question de vocabulaire




C'est un coup à ce que les filles viennent se plaindre d'un manque de parité _ça dérape pas trop là ?_
`


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

bande de pervers !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Là j'ai des sueurs, je tremble, je suis excité. Non, ce n'est pas vous c'est le café.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> C'est un coup à ce que les filles viennent se plaindre d'un manque de parité _ça dérape pas trop là ?_
> `


    :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bande pervers !



 :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > bande pervers !


    

'bécile


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'bécile





oui je sais  sinon tu fais quoi toi en ce moment _faut bien se dévouer pour remettre ce fil dans le droit chemin_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Je me demande si une vie vaut d'être vécue quand la pulsion de thanatos prime sur l'eros.
Suis-je le seul à penser que je pense à penser à ne pas trop penser ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si une vie vaut d'être vécue quand la pulsion de thanatos prime sur l'eros.
> Suis-je le seul à penser que je pense à penser à ne pas trop penser ?


Ah pasque tu penses quand tu niques ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'bécile



je vais mettre un avatar avec un curée pour la peine :love:


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais  sinon tu fais quoi toi en ce moment


Là ménant j'ai quitté le minichat pour me faire la popotte.

_Message perso: macelene, ton idée de draguer dans le minichat c'est super  _


----------



## Gabi (9 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça doit être bien qd ton patient pue de la bouche... :mouais: non ?
> 
> Te dirais pas ce que disait mon arrière grand-père Proctologue de son état...



Bah, on a des masques. Mais, ça arrive qu'on en mette deux... 

En france, moins de 5% des practiciens l'utilisent (contre 95 aux USA !) car elle demande encore plus de temps au practicien (expliquer au patient, poser, ...) qui ne gagne qui ne gagne déjà que 28 euros pour un traitement qui peut durer entre 20 minutes et plus d'une heure en fonction de sa motivation et de la dent...
Le champ opératoire sert surtout à isoler la dent traitée des germes de la cavité buccale et des fluides d'irrigation et à eviter de faire tomber des instruments dans la bouche (30% des procés...). Elle apporte un confort au patient qui a l'impression que l'on traite une partie "extérieure à lui" et peut avaler sa salive facilement.

 Si votre dentiste vous pose un champ opératoire (= "digue") lors d'une "dévitalisation" ou d'un "plombage", c'est signe de qualité du practicien. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ceux qui n'en posent pas sont mauvais !

Tout ça pour vous dire que les dentistes ne sont pas du tout des "méchants" mais ont vraiment une éthique et se préoccupent avant toute chose du bien-être et de la satisfaction du patient.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

la je viens de finir la popotte et j'entends ma p'tite femme / sirène dans son bain


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

ça aurai du marché normalement  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si une vie vaut d'être vécue quand la pulsion de thanatos prime sur l'eros.
> Suis-je le seul à penser que je pense à penser à ne pas trop penser ?



'tain, app'lez l'samu, y s'est pété un neurone !


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Bah comme tout le monde : je raconte des conneries pour faire grimper mon compteur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Bah comme tout le monde : je raconte des conneries pour faire grimper mon compteur



Vous êtes journaliste télévisé ?


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Quoi me parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de finir la popotte et j'entends ma p'tite femme / sirène dans son bain



Amoureux du filet de colin qui mijote dans le bouillon ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle quelque chose...







et voila !!!!!!!!!



il a oublié sa femme dans le bain !!!!


----------



## Immelman (9 Février 2005)

Je viens de voir les maillots des neerlandais au match contre les anglais (ridicule le maillot, m'enfin c'est du foot donc voila) et sinon je vois que Besson a recidive avec cette.... m@#$*


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Rooooooooooooooooob'
Un peu de discrétion s'il te plaît   

_Sinon je le dis à ta femme _


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (9 Février 2005)

le mammouth...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Là je vois que le seul topic où je ne sortais pas trop de conneries arrive au bout de ce qu'il savait inventer... Je vais quitter ce bar pour retomber dans l'anonymat des forums techniques sans autres coups de boule que les giclées grisâtres des précoces.
La terre a son lot d'injustice et sa distribution d'états d'âme. Tiens, je vais donner des nouvelles à la mer qui roule...


----------



## theozdevil (9 Février 2005)

Je fait le malade.
en fet c po vraiment faire , je suis malade tout court


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je fait le malade.
> en fet c po vraiment faire , je suis malade tout court



le million, le million !


----------



## theozdevil (9 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le million, le million !


c'est pas marrant


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je fait le malade.
> en fet c po vraiment faire , je suis malade tout court



ta encore bu quoi ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

t'es pas assez gros ni velu :mouais: 'lui faut des lunettes


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je vous rassure : ça s'adressait à moi.
> :love:


Et alors le mammouth...

...il met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et alors le mammouth...
> 
> ...il met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu.


Et après on s'étonne de retrouver des cheveux dans les tablettes... Mais ce ne sont pas des cheveux :affraid:


:modo:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je vous rassure : ça s'adressait à moi.
> :love:



raté !

nombrilisme aigue...

vous me prendrez 1 tisane laxative chaque soir pendant 2 semaines.


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> nombrilisme aigue...
> 
> vous me prendrez 1 tisane laxative chaque soir pendant 2 semaines.


C'est pas par le nombril que...    :sick:  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> vous me prendrez 1 tisane laxative chaque soir pendant 2 semaines.



Tu veux lui en faire chier* :rateau:

  


*_j'aime ce grossier fertiligène_


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2005)

aller, un p'tit coup d'harmonica ça vous réchauffe le coeur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas par le nombril que...    :sick:  :hein:  :rateau:




on prends la temperature?   

sais pas !!


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas par le nombril que...    :sick:  :hein:  :rateau:


voyons maître, nous ne sommes pas à une approximation du &#8220;sans tord&#8221; près.



_vi je sais je fais pitié :rateau:_


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller, un p'tit coup d'harmonica ça vous réchauffe le coeur



Tu joues de l'harmonica, Mackie ? alors c'est avec plaisir, tu nous fais un peu de Toots Thielemans ?

Ou alors c'est encore un problème d'orthographe : "allez, un petit coup d'harmonie, ça vous réchauffe le coeur"


----------



## quetzalk (10 Février 2005)

m'en veuillez pas si je viens pas souvent (*), mais là j'ai envie de le dire : ça fait 1500 heures que je suis après un p... de montage de film de vacances, hein, et ben iMovie certes c'est joli mais se détruire les yeux (et le dos, les poignets et ce qui reste du cerveau) pour construire une bidochonnerie que personne ne regardera à part les malheureux potes, hein, les malheureux qui n'auront pas osé nous envoyer balader le jour où nous aurons décider de leur infliger ça...

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

    

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:   

    

râaa ben çà va mieux en le disant tiens  :love: 

allez hop j'y retourne !   

(*) _en plus j'ai cru poster chez les usés de la nuit. Arf !_


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> m'en veuillez pas si je viens pas souvent (*), mais là j'ai envie de le dire : ça fait 1500 heures que je suis après un p... de montage de film de vacances, hein, et ben iMovie certes c'est joli mais se détruire les yeux (et le dos, les poignets et ce qui reste du cerveau) pour construire une bidochonnerie que personne ne regardera à part les malheureux potes, hein, les malheureux qui n'auront pas osé nous envoyer balader le jour où nous aurons décider de leur infliger ça...
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ...




C'est un appel à souscription ?

Il faut encourager les artistes : si tu diffuses ton ½uvre je te fais parvenir par la poste un joli carambar !


----------



## quetzalk (10 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est un appel à souscription ?
> 
> Il faut encourager les artistes : si tu diffuses ton ½uvre je te fais parvenir par la poste un joli carambar !



merci M'sieu !
 :love: 
faut encourager les créateurs, on les voit arrogants mais ils sont si fragiles au fond...    :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

J'espère que tu as une femme de chambre: pour toucher tes droits d'auteurs 

Les amoureux de Ravel comprendrons !


----------



## House M.D. (10 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> m'en veuillez pas si je viens pas souvent (*), mais là j'ai envie de le dire : ça fait 1500 heures que je suis après un p... de montage de film de vacances, hein, et ben iMovie certes c'est joli mais se détruire les yeux (et le dos, les poignets et ce qui reste du cerveau) pour construire une bidochonnerie que personne ne regardera à part les malheureux potes, hein, les malheureux qui n'auront pas osé nous envoyer balader le jour où nous aurons décider de leur infliger ça...
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Désespère pas, un jour, tu trouveras la lumière au bout du tunnel...  

Et qu'est-ce que je fais moi en ce moment? Bah je poste des conneries sur un forum de cinglés


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce que je fais moi en ce moment? Bah je poste des conneries sur un forum de cinglés




ben oui, je fais la meme chose.....
et c'est pour ca qu'on l'aime ce forum....y que des gens bizarres....qui disent n'importe quoi....
enfin, comme moi (mais en mieux).....


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2005)

Là, je trouve de drôle de sujet dans le bar.


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Bonjour 

P'tit dej fini, allez hop a la douche


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

La, j'vais aller bosser sur Paris toute la journée, 2e le matin, 15e l'aprem. Le train, le métro, pas glop !

à c'soir tous


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je trouve de drôle de sujet dans le bar.


 
Lesquels ??

ça m'interesse..


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Là je finis mes MAJ 10.3.8 (RAS), je fais un paquet pour le coursier et je réfléchis à un cadeau à faire en finissant mon p'tit-déj
Et là j'apprends que Jimmy Smith est mort


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2005)

Je suis au boulot et je rêve de mon lit... :sleep:

Bonne journée à tous, le week-end n'est pas loin !


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Je finis de petit-déjeuner en écoutant Didier Eribon invité des Matins de France Culture. Un vrai plaisir pour les oreilles et pour mon cerveau en train de se réveiller. Faut que je trouve de ses livres, il est passionnant.


----------



## Irish whistle (10 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je vous fait coucou, et vous souhaite bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

là j'ai une folle envie d'envoyer a un gamin de 9 ans
pretentieux , hautain , effronté

une *grosse tarte* sur son visage d'enfant innocent   :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous, le week-end n'est pas loin !




... aie, faut pas dire ça, c'est encore trop loin, ... surtout pour ceux qui bossent le samedi.
Mais j'ai remarqué qu'en travaillant le samedi, t'as encore plus envie de faire la fête le soir venu


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ... aie, faut pas dire ça, c'est encore trop loin, ... surtout pour ceux qui bossent le samedi.
> Mais j'ai remarqué qu'en travaillant le samedi, t'as encore plus envie de faire la fête le soir venu


T'as raison. 
Gros bisous et bon courage à ceux qui bossent le samedi. :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:



tu le veux pour la journée?   

"monsieur" se leve a 7 h:

- tata, j'ai mal dormi a cause des camions   
- tata j'ai pas trouvé le dentifrice que j'utilise chez moi   (il y a 6 tubes differents .....mais bon  :mouais 
- tata , tu va voir, je vais te mettre l'ambiance, chez moi il y a que moi qui en est capable   (oui mon grand, ferme la et va jouer  )
- tata...

enfin....et puis là il y a 5 minutes:

- tata, ce robot c'est de la merde il pese trop lourd  :mouais: (tiens , je vais reclamer le 140 euros chez bandai).......et le C........boum il le laisse tomber  


il est là jusq'au ce soir 



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2005)

Je peux pas te bouler  mais je te souhaite de tout coeur bon courage pour ta journée   
A côté de ça mon boulot me paraît subitement paradisiaque :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> A côté de ça mon boulot me paraît subitement paradisiaque :love: :love: :love:



C quoi ce boulot ?
(ma mère m'a toujours dit que j'étais trop curieux...)


----------



## madlen (10 Février 2005)

Bin moi je me brosse les dents, je redemare mon mac après l'update 10.3.8 et je fini un site flash pour un client...
Quel journée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas te bouler  mais je te souhaite de tout coeur bon courage pour ta journée
> A côté de ça mon boulot me paraît subitement paradisiaque :love: :love: :love:




non, je veux juste un miracle: que la tele du salon remarche !!!   

comme cela je vais le mettre devant la cube ou la ps2 toute la journée
je sens que il va pas tarder a s'ennuyer avec la 64  :mouais:  :mouais: 
et puis aussi fiston aura la paix et pourra jouer tranquillement lui aussi 
a ses legos et autre......


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C quoi ce boulot ?
> (ma mère m'a toujours dit que j'étais trop curieux...)







pour le curieux , elle travaille chez swisstelecom


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le curieux , elle travaille chez swisstelecom



Merci bien, ça changera pas grand chose à ma journée mais la vilaine curiosité qui me taraudait me laisse enfin en paix    
Oui je sais maman, "la curiosité est un vilain défaut "


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Gros bisous et bon courage à ceux qui bossent le samedi. :love: :love:


Et moi je travaille pas le samedi, mais je veux bien des bizoux quand même


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lesquels ??
> 
> ça m'interesse..



Sonny est en manque !    Rien à abraser, c'est un scaaaââânnndale !


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> m'en veuillez pas si je viens pas souvent (*), mais là j'ai envie de le dire : ça fait 1500 heures que je suis après un p... de montage de film de vacances



1500 heures : ça en fait des vacances !   T'aurais pas du plutôt y retourner te refaire les mêmes plutôt que faire le film.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

ça marche


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

la j'viens de piquer un tit roupillon discretos au taf d'un petit quart d'heure, mais faut pas le dire a mon chef


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> mais faut pas le dire a mon chef




on va ce gêner !!!  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

*CHEF ! CHEF !
*
Y'en a qui dorment !!!!!




Mais euh.... chef !!! *Reveillez-vous !!!!*


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

le mammouth...toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

encore un@@@@ de psychanalyste pour avoir un lit dans son bureau :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

là je me demande ce qu'a Bassman comme ampli et ce qu'il pense de SWR


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande ce qu'a Bassman comme ampli et ce qu'il pense de SWR




Chhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttt...............

Il dort....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Maintenant je me casse là voix à gueuler contre "mon" chien qui n'arrête pas d'aboyer...


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

_fait dodo, bassou , mon p'tit frère , fait dodo, tu aura de la desperado _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

là je vous dis bonjour  : je suis de passage après une longue hibernation dans le boulot. Ici le taf ne manque pas.


Bonne journée


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je me casse là voix à gueuler contre "mon" chien qui n'arrête pas d'aboyer...



et qui vient d'"etronner" dans le salon ?


----------



## yvos (10 Février 2005)

en ce moment, c'est le vieux creux du matin...ça va passer


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je me demande ce qu'a Bassman comme ampli et ce qu'il pense de SWR


 
SWR pas mal du tout, mais j'avoue etre tombé fou amoureux de l'Ampeg.

J'en ai 2 pour ainsi dire maintenant :
l'ampeg BA115, le plus gros combo chez Ampeg, un très très bon son pour 115 W qui est a la maison

Et pis dans le studio ou je repete j'ai un Ampeg SVT 3 Pro avec 2 corps Trace Elliot 4*12" et tweeter :love: :love:

Avec ca comme ampli, meme plus besoin de sonny pour abraser 

Bref pour en revenir a dessine moi un mouton, SWR c'est bien mais only sur de la tête d'ampli quoi que pas assez "gros" et "rond" comme son.


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> et qui vient d'"etronner" dans le salon ?


 
Tient on vient de t'etronner sur les forums toi ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

Merci bassou mais je cherche plutôt dans le "compact vadrouilleur" et les appéricubes de la série LA de SWR me semblent pas mal (tiens y'a même un tweeter pour faire claquer les cordes :rateau: ).

Sinon j'apprécie beaucoup le p'tit combo Gallien Krueger avec deux 10" :love:

mais le prix :affraid:

merci en tous cas


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

j'te conseille vraiment l'ampeg BA115 alors si tu cherches un combo a un prix raisonnable, et avec une qualité hors norme


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient on vient de t'etronner sur les forums toi ?



on avait pas tiré la chasse en ce qui te concerne ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

c'est noté! merci mon bassou :love:


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas tiré la chasse en ce qui te concerne ?


 
Ca passait pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

me revoila

cette fois c'est le facteur remplaçant qui me met hors de moi !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## iTof (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _fait dodo, bassou , mon p'tit frère , fait dodo, tu aura de la desperado _


et quand je pense aux 3 litres répandus sur le sol samedi soir...  

> là, je regarde la TV au boulot   : c'est mon patron qui me l'a demandé


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et quand je pense aux 3 litres répandus sur le sol samedi soir...


t'étais craquant en petite femme de ménage consciencieuse   :rateau: 




> > là, je regarde la TV au boulot   : c'est mon patron qui me l'a demandé



ne me dis pas qu'il te paye pour ça...  :mouais:


----------



## madlen (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila
> 
> cette fois c'est le facteur remplaçant qui me met hors de moi !!! :mouais:



tu fiche quoi avec le facteur toi?


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoila
> 
> cette fois c'est le facteur remplaçant qui me met hors de moi !!! :mouais:



Pas assez d'expérience, c'est pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et quand je pense aux 3 litres répandus sur le sol samedi soir...
> 
> > là, je regarde la TV au boulot   : c'est mon patron qui me l'a demandé





je comprends pokoi on  loupe le tgv     


dis , tu fais quel boulot?
c'est bien payé?    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> tu fiche quoi avec le facteur toi?



mais c'est lui qui fiche rien      

d'abord il est meme pas capable de dire : c'est moi le facteurrrrr !!   

il sonne chez moi et moi comme une idiote : c'et qui? oui? bref jamais de reponse!!  

et puis , pas un seul jour qui puisse mettre le courrier dans le bonne boites respective !! :mouais: 

on se redistribue le courrier entre voisisn    






ps: sauf un colis : quelqu'un a retenu opportun garder mon livre !!!! :mouais:


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

bonjour tout le monde
C'est ma tournée...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Je l'espère


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: sauf un colis : quelqu'un a retenu opportun garder mon livre !!!! :mouais:




Il aurait mieux valu que ce soit le colis pour l'homme  Pas de chance


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde
> C'est ma tournée...


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Demain, ce sera la journée de la femme j'ai décidé 
Tant pis pour vous messieurs 
Madame, mademoiselle, me ferez-vous l'honneur ? (en tout bien, tout honneur !  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Demain, ce sera la journée de la femme j'ai décidé
> Tant pis pour vous messieurs
> Madame, mademoiselle, me ferez-vous l'honneur ? (en tout bien, tout honneur !  )



 

Toute la journée  

A la maison, c'est tous les jours la journée de la femme. C'est pour cela que je me lâche un peu sur le forum


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> A la maison, c'est tous les jours la journée de la femme. C'est pour cela que je me lâche un peu sur le forum



Le problème c'est qu'ici tu sais bien que tu dois encore fournir les décodeurs


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ici tu sais bien que tu dois toujours fournir les décodeurs



 Tibo

Même pour papoter de tout et de rien un décodeur peut servir


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Même pour papoter de tout et de rien un décodeur peut servir



Il en faudra peut-être un de nouveau d'ici peu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

encore le decodeur?   

pourtant je ne poste plus autant que cela !!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore le decodeur?
> 
> pourtant je ne poste plus autant que cela !!!!



 Robertav

C'est déjà beaucoup   

Bonne après-midi


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> encore le decodeur?
> 
> pourtant je ne poste plus autant que cela !!!!


 T'inquietes pas Robertav, toi y'a un moment qu'on cherche plus a te comprendre    :love:


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

beau monde. Je viens de finir mon boulot pour strategy a la bibliotheque. Je viens de rentrer il pleut, j'aime po la pluie en velo


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

hop, j'ai encore rendez vous pour tu taf mardi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'inquietes pas Robertav, toi y'a un moment qu'on cherche plus a te comprendre    :love:




tartaitement, pouquoi se casser la tete ?


----------



## Nephou (10 Février 2005)

c'est la rançon du succès _un jour je serai ran^onné aussi_


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Toute la journée
> A la maison, c'est tous les jours la journée de la femme. C'est pour cela que je me lâche un peu sur le forum



Tu sais bien que chez moi c'est loin d'être tous les jours, faute d'avoir essayer 

Donc demain et sans doute après-demain, ce sera un éclairage tout en rondeur, discret mais brillant sur des relations amicales, sans arrière-pensée particulière, avec des personnes du sexe dit faible qui me font la gentillesse de me causer de temps en temps. Ca me changera des vigoureuses tournées testostéronées qui finissent trop tard. Un peu de douceur 

Pour les décodeurs, y'a rupture de stock


----------



## Gabi (10 Février 2005)

J'ai la grippe, je suis complétement mort... La grippe, c'est un virus, ça sert à rien d'aller chez le médecin ! Mais si j'ai pas de certificat, je suis obligé d'aller en cours demain... Connerie. 

_'Vais me faire un thé...
_
Zoubis contaminés à tous :love:_
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Là tout de suite, je rentre du boulot, Paris, est vachement beau ... vu du fond de la Seine & Marne  :mouais: mais de près ...

Mise à jour Logiciels me souhaite la bienvenue en m'annonçant la venue de la version 10.3.8 de notre OS (non pas à ronger) Favorit.

 à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

J'ai aussi vu que Roberto nous faisait des cachoteries, y a pas que la page 46, y a aussi la 47 !


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Pascal, merci pour m'avoir rappeler l'existence de la derniere "software update"


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé les nantais, ce soir à 22h au *911 café*, devant les Beaux Arts, y a mes poteaux d'*Agua na Boca*, jazz brésilien, qui jouent, et je peux vous dire que ça vaut !


C'est pas le forum rendez-vous ici 

_Et puis Nantes c'est trop loin  _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Là j'ai fait des folies chez mon disquaire d'occasion : des piles de CD de musique celtique, andine, africaine...


----------



## casimir (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fait des folies chez mon disquaire d'occasion : des piles de CD de musique celtique, andine, africaine...



c'est quoi le nom de ce disquaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

là ? je  *revis !!!!!!!*


le monstre , 9 ans , 1 metre et 1 bouchon vient de prendre la porte 

alleluia !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> _Le mien tripote le scanner depuis un demi-heure en gazouillant, la vitre doit être pleine de bâve et de miettes..._
> :love:


 Miam :love:

Pour le topic je lis pvponline.com

je viens de trouver une photo de moa aussi en passant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> 
> _Le mien tripote le scanner depuis un demi-heure en gazouillant, la vitre doit être pleine de bâve et de miettes..._
> :love:





et fut ainsi que roberto couru ala fnacala acheter un scanner
parce que le sien , il s'est rendu compte trop tard , n'etait pas etanche.....

ben oui mon cher, tu savais pas?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Là, je rafraichis Macgé et je vois que l'on répont dans "vous êtes ici" à un post de ce midi.. Je n'ose même pas aller voir, tout en promettant de poster à l'avenir de façon mesurée en évitant la rubrique réagissez, le TGV et les sujets graveleux...
Vais-je oser ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Là, j'attend patiemment mon amant, Morphée !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est ma journée à -6% !!*




a propos de percentuage.......
quelq'un sait si la fnacala fait des reduc aux possesseur de sa carte 
pour le iLife 05 ?   



parce que celui la  .......ben , je le veux de plus en plus  :rose:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là ? je  *revis !!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> le monstre , 9 ans , 1 metre et 1 bouchon vient de prendre la porte
> ...



et les fifilles ? elles sont toujours la ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'attend patiemment mon amant, Morphée !






ben , soir morphee est de l'aure coté de la france, 

soit il doit prendre un somnifere      


mais tu as vu l'heure?  

meme les poules se couchent plus tard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et les fifilles ? elles sont toujours la ?





hééé hoooo     

sur ma sonnette il y a pas marqué


  " la porte est ouverte, mangez bouvez dormez a volonté  "  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

depuis dimanche sa fait dortoir et cantine ici ........
hotel pour tous mais une seule serveuse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

maintenant, c'est un verre de pineau avec des apéricubes ©


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

j'ai jamais vu cela 

"nouveau et alors?" n'as pas de carré vert mais rouge !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hééé hoooo
> 
> sur ma sonnette il y a pas marqué
> 
> ...



tu aurai du m'appeler


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu aurai du m'appeler



 

tu dois être mignonne en serveuse...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

dingue ! ce faire plaqué ça peu être dangereux pour la santé !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, c'est un verre de pineau avec des apéricubes ©







voila a quoi ressemble un celibataire        :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila a quoi ressemble un celibataire        :love:



justement... 

j'ai terminé mon verre... tu m'en rapportes un autre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, c'est un verre de pineau avec des apéricubes ©



Mon verre est là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Là, ménant, je poste dans le bar MacGe, et je m'étonne moi même, j'ai fait la mise à jour en 10.3.8,  et le Mac marche encore, c'est suspect !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> justement...
> 
> j'ai terminé mon verre... tu m'en rapportes un autre ?




bon voyons.... :mouais: 

tu as bien 2 jambes valides?
2 mains pas ankilosées?
pas de canne en vue?

tu as repondu  oui aux 3 questions ?


alors *leve toi ou creve de soif  *    




      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon verre est là !



attendons robertav...  :rateau: 

_ne touches pas à ceux au bleu et à ceux au jambon _


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> attendons robertav...  :rateau:
> 
> _ne touches pas à ceux au bleu et à ceux au jambon _



Pas de problème, je ne gache JAMAIS le gout du pineau avec autre chose !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors *leve toi ou creve de soif  *
> :love:



 *la qualité de l'accueil n'est plus ce qu'elle était...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais vu cela
> 
> "nouveau et alors?" n'as pas de carré vert mais rouge !!!!!!



Un apéricube au bacon, préviens vite Lemmy !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ah tiens ????_



A'ch'ment étudié, l'air dégagé ! You are the  :king: , quel :style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un apéricube au bacon, préviens vite Lemmy !



toi au moins: t'es un frère


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toi au moins: t'es un frère



maintenant tu sais pourquoi je te sers pas :
je ne suis pas ta soeur !!!     





ps: ton lien est cassé?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tu sais pourquoi je te sers pas :
> je ne suis pas ta soeur !!!



merci, je suis servi 




> ps: ton lien est cassé?



curieux ! ce n'était que l'intéressant "bréviaire à l'usage des jeunes mariées" déniché par Mackie


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci, je suis servi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, tu causes ... Tu causes, tu l'fait péter, c'pineau ?


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Je me bois une Tarwebok de Heineken en ecoutant "Hello Vietnam" de Johnny Wright. Je sens que je vais me faire des pattes ce soir mais je me sens biiien :love:

PS. Je poste cette photo ou pas? Apres tout le monde va me la photoshoper et se foutre de ma gueule :hein:


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Apres tout le monde va me la photoshoper et se foutre de ma gueule :hein:


Ben c'est ça qu'est cool   

_*lance photoshop*_


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est ça qu'est cool
> 
> _*lance photoshop*_


 Gnagnagna, sale gosse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

la maintenant je fais le  S.A.V. dans le minichat


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant je fais le  S.A.V. dans le minichat



je veux voir ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je me bois une Tarwebok de Heineken en ecoutant "Hello Vietnam" de Johnny Wright. Je sens que je vais me faire des pattes ce soir mais je me sens biiien :love:
> 
> PS. Je poste cette photo ou pas? Apres tout le monde va me la photoshoper et se foutre de ma gueule :hein:








si tu le fais pas moi je poste tes photos choppé dans ton blog     

vas y oppppp, poste  :love:  :love:


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si tu le fais pas moi je poste tes photos choppé dans ton blog
> 
> vas y oppppp, poste  :love:  :love:


 gnagnagna d'accord 

Bon je uploader la plus zolie :love:

Bordel, je pourrais pas etre plus narcissique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir ça :love:



je m'en sort comment  ?


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

me voici 

J'ai peur que Spyro m'allume maintenant.

PS. Comment ca j'aurais du me donner la peine de tourner l'image et de la reduire en taille  

PS2. Hum I like her , scottie est encore plus rock n roll (mais c'est une fille et son nom est hyper proche du mien   )


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peur que Spyro m'allume maintenant.


Seulement les cheminées


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> me voici
> 
> J'ai peur que Spyro m'allume maintenant.
> 
> PS. Comment ca j'aurais du me donner la peine de tourner l'image et de la reduire en taille




c'est comme cela que tu dragues les filles ? :mouais: 

tu leur envoie sur leur ecran 12" ta photo en format poster?   


ben mon petit , change de mode de tactique !!!      :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Et au niveau "tombé de futal" ça se passe comment ?


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je m'en sort comment  ?



ça peu le faire


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu le faire



Si on prend le "tout venant" c'est sur...


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu dragues les filles ? :mouais:
> 
> tu leur envoie sur leur ecran 12" ta photo en format poster?
> 
> ...


 La folie des grandeurs 

J'aurais du faire un resize je sais, je sais


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu dragues les filles ? :mouais:
> 
> tu leur envoie sur leur ecran 12" ta photo en format poster?
> 
> ...



ça marche mieux quand la photo est bien cadré (mais si je vous dit que j'ai les yeux bleu clair :love: :rose: )


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si on prend le "tout venant" c'est sur...



mais ça été pirater par les monmes, qu'ecce qu'on fait, on ce risque sur le bizarre ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2005)

sur ce je vais me coucher :rose:


----------



## Immelman (10 Février 2005)

huh? Il est meme pas 11h? Et beh!

Remarquons que le verre de biere comme photo pour les demoiselles c'est pas mal n'empeche


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

te toucher ?


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Bon moi aussi je vais me *c*oucher là bientôt


----------



## Grug (10 Février 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (10 Février 2005)

Je regarde : _Lost in Translation_ , je l'avais raté à sa sortie;


c'est pas mal du tout


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2005)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Je viens de me faire "Conard le Barbant", avec M. le gouverneur de Californie. Il aurait pas du changer de rôle


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Février 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde : _Lost in Translation_ , je l'avais raté à sa sortie;
> 
> 
> c'est pas mal du tout



alors là, tout a fait d'accord un super film d'ambiance.......

bon, je viens de finir de regarder Atomic Circus....tres, mais alors tres, particulier....
et donc maintenant je vous rejoins......


----------



## NED (11 Février 2005)

Là : DODO !!....................ZZZZZZZZZZZ
 :sleep:


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Je regardais Les Contrebandiers de Moonfleet de Lang
deux trois lettres en retard, un verre de Beaumes de Venise et au lit


----------



## Caster (11 Février 2005)

j'attends mes beaux-parents pour partir bosser ... car ils doivent garder ma fille


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'attends mes beaux-parents pour partir bosser ... car ils doivent garder ma fille



Ca va avec la belle mère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Bon, allez fifille, c'est l'heure de l'école, on y va ... Bof !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

La maintenant, je viens de trouver pourquoi Spyro, y fait plus représentant en kaskettes, c'est à cause de la visière, c'est trop fatiguant !   






(Bon, ça y est, j'ai fini la rangée bleue, plus qu'à repeindre en jaune, maintenant !   )


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Joli kaskette :love:


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dingue ! ce faire plaqué ça peu être dangereux pour la santé !  :mouais:


C'est "_marrant_", ça confirme ce que je pensais déjà: quand la 2e femme de mon père lui a annoncé qu'elle le quittait en emmenant ma demi-soeur en 99, il a fait un infarctus dans la semaine, avec pontage derrière...   Ell est restée 3 mois puis elle est partie quand même. Elle luiaura brisé le coeur...
Ah l'Amoooouuuuur ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

de retour après 2 jours d'absence!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant ??
> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...



A ce stade, prends le en intraveineuse, sinon, ça suffira pas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est "_marrant_", ça confirme ce que je pensais déjà: quand la 2e femme de mon père lui a annoncé qu'elle le quittait en emmenant ma demi-soeur en 99, il a fait un infarctus dans la semaine, avec pontage derrière...   Ell est restée 3 mois puis elle est partie quand même. Elle luiaura brisé le coeur...
> Ah l'Amoooouuuuur ! :rateau:



L'amour, ça se monaye désormais à grands coups de contrats de mariage et de pensions alimentaire.... :mouais: 
et pourtant on les aime les femmes


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Robustav ?*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> L'amour, ça se monaye désormais à grands coups de contrats de mariage et de pensions alimentaire.... :mouais:
> et pourtant on les aime les femmes



Ca me rappelle celle du grand père qui voulait offrir une poupée Barbie à sa petite fille : La vendeuse lui fait l'article :

"Alors, vous avez ici Barbie Princesse, là, Barbie cavalière, ici encore Barbie super Star, là Barbie Romantique ... et enfin, Barbie Divorcée".

Le grand Père : "Ah, c'est bien, tout ça, et ça coute combien ?"

La vendeuse : "Elles sont toutes à 15 ¤ ... sauf Barbie Divorcée, à 150 ¤

Le Grand père : "Tiens, pourquoi ?"

La vendeuse : "c'est qu'avec celle ci, vous avez en plus la maison de Ken, la voiture de Ken, la moto de Ken, le cheval de Ken ..."

 is'nt it ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

je vais attaquer la poste, mais il flotte :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il flotte :mouais:


Nec Mergitur


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Février 2005)

bon, bon week end a tous, là....je me pars  a Bordeaux pour le week end....donc, a dimanche....

Salut.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me rappelle celle du grand père qui voulait offrir une poupée Barbie à sa petite fille : La vendeuse lui fait l'article :
> 
> "Alors, vous avez ici Barbie Princesse, là, Barbie cavalière, ici encore Barbie super Star, là Barbie Romantique ... et enfin, Barbie Divorcée".
> 
> ...



EUh, Hum, j'hésite encore un peu, quitter ma copine ou quitter mon MAc ?
Euh, hum, c'est comme choisir entre boire et conduire, résultat : je ne conduis plus


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais attaquer la poste, mais il flotte :mouais:


 Gaffe aux vigiles, t'es pas taillé pour l'attaque de banques mackie


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe aux vigiles, t'es pas taillé pour l'attaque de banques mackie



tu sait, le jour ou ce bureau de poste a été braqué, la police était arrivé 2 minutes APRÈS le départ des braqueurs, sachant que le commissariat est sur le trottoir d'en face ...


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait, le jour ou ce bureau de poste a été braqué, la police était arrivé 2 minutes APRÈS le départ des braqueurs, sachant que le commissariat est sur le trottoir d'en face ...


Le commissariat oui, mais la cafet' ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le commissariat oui, mais la cafet' ?



au premier étage


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si tu railles les forces de l'ordre avec des incinérations z'éthyliques à leur propos, tu es sur la mauviase pente !!


Oh non moi je pensais au café (pas un irish hein).
Au flipper.
Au baby.
Aux réunions tuperware.
...
Enfin à toutes ces activités saine et captivantes qui expliqueraient la latence de nos pandores.


----------



## Immelman (11 Février 2005)

_"Sautez la case petit-dej et allez directement au dejeuner a l'italienne"_

Mon pauvre estomac


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Si tu veux j'aurais une pensée pour toi ce midi au resto 

Le chef nous invite au resto chic du boulot


----------



## Immelman (11 Février 2005)

Si tu es sur le point de te prendre un vrai repas a l'italienne.... Bonne chance 
Seuis les plus braves n'ont pas eu de ruptures de chemises dues a des estomacs distendus  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> EUh, Hum, j'hésite encore un peu, quitter ma copine ou quitter mon MAc ?
> Euh, hum, c'est comme choisir entre boire et conduire, résultat : je ne conduis plus



Ben, à vrai dire, dans le contexte évoqué, si tu quittes ta copine, tu quittes ton Mac !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> L'amour, ça se monaye désormais à grands coups de contrats de mariage et de pensions alimentaire.... :mouais:
> et pourtant on les aime les femmes



ben oui...


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le chef nous invite au resto chic du boulot


 
Tiens moi aussi. :mouais:
Je sais pas si c'est une bonne chose d'ailleurs..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, à vrai dire, dans le contexte évoqué, si tu quittes ta copine, tu quittes ton Mac !



Glups, euh, personne ne peut me prêter une cave ou planquer ma bécane le temps que passe l'huissier ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Ca depend t'as quoi comme machine ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend t'as quoi comme machine ??



Eh, t'as pas fini d'taper l'incruste, toi ? C'est MON idée, ce s'ra MA cave !


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

M'en fou j'ai un G5 bi 2.5

Mais bon je cherche une machine pour faire serveur de jeu


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou j'ai un G5 bi 2.5
> 
> Mais bon je cherche une machine pour faire serveur de jeu



Essaie Roscoe Tanner


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie Roscoe Tanner


 c'est un autre user macgé qui a des soucis a integrer le mac dans la famille ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un autre user macgé qui a des soucis a integrer le mac dans la famille ??



MOI, CE SERAIT PLUTÔT L'INVERSE....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> M'en fou j'ai un G5 bi 2.5



"T'as indiqué G5 bipro2,5 binouze cooled inside"
euh, hum, uh, t'as remplacé le liquide du circuit de refoidissement par de la bière ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un autre user macgé qui a des soucis a integrer le mac dans la famille ??



Non, c'était un champion de tennis qui gagnait tous ses jeux sur son seul service, quasiment inretournable (première balle à 224 Km/h). Comme tu parlais de "serveur de jeux" ...


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Fichu *$&#@ de resto U où ils remplissent trop les assiettes, j'ai de l'harissa sur mon polo 

_On a parlé bouffe ce midi, on a fini sur la question: quelle consistance ça a les couilles de mouton ? :mouais:
Ouaip y en a qui en mangent _


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fichu *$&#@ de resto U où ils remplissent trop les assiettes, j'ai de l'harissa sur mon polo
> 
> _On a parlé bouffe ce midi, on a fini sur la question: quelle texture ça a les couilles de mouton ? :mouais:
> Ouaip y en a qui en mangent _



je sais pas moi !  demande aux moutons :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fichu *$&#@ de resto U où ils remplissent trop les assiettes, j'ai de l'harissa sur mon polo
> 
> _On a parlé bouffe ce midi, on a fini sur la question: quelle consistence ça a les couilles de mouton ? :mouais:
> Ouaip y en a qui en mangent _



 :casse: Sympa la discute autour d'un café


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

il parait que c'est vaguement gélatineux :mouais:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> il parait que c'est vaguement gélatineux :mouais:



ta qu'a goûter  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (11 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur le point de te prendre un vrai repas a l'italienne.... Bonne chance
> Seuis les plus braves n'ont pas eu de ruptures de chemises dues a des estomacs distendus  :love:



Tu fais allusion à la version 5 plats ? :love: :love: C'est vrai que les pâtes en entrée ça bourre un peu


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta qu'a goûter  :rateau:


Viens un peu par là


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

C'est le temps de la tournée, avec le café, je vous sers quoi, _Mesdames et Mesdemoiselles_ ?
C'est rond et vert (il y a de la pistache et de la menthe) et ça fait toujours du bien. (j'ai à la fraise mais c'est nettement pas bon comme goût, je vous déconseille, après vous m'en voudrez  )

Et je me fais un petit café aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Moi j'offre absynthe et porto...
En attendant, la sieste s'éternise...


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fichu *$&#@ de resto U où ils remplissent trop les assiettes, j'ai de l'harissa sur mon polo
> 
> _On a parlé bouffe ce midi, on a fini sur la question: quelle consistance ça a les couilles de mouton ? :mouais:_
> _Ouaip y en a qui en mangent _


 
Moi j'en mange   !! Même consistance que la cervelle comme quoi..


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en mange  !! Même consistance que la cervelle comme quoi..


 
COupées en tranche et panées c'est pas mauvais...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en mange   !! Même consistance que la cervelle comme quoi..



Comme quoi quand certaine disent que c'est un peu plus bas que notre cerveau que l'on prend nos décisions, y'a du vrai...


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> COupées en tranche et panées c'est pas mauvais...


 
Fin connaisseur.. Forcément


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

On m'a parlé hier d'une spécialité alsacienne à base de joues de boeuf avec patates et oignons. Vous connaissez le nom local ? Moi on a pas su me dire...
Pour la cervelle, j'aurai du mal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On m'a parlé hier d'une spécialité alsacienne à base de joues de boeuf avec patates et oignons. Vous connaissez le nom local ? Moi on a pas su me dire...
> Pour la cervelle, j'aurai du mal...



Oui, c'est "spécialité alsacienne à base de joues de boeuf avec patates et oignons"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Alors là je viens de frôler la Crise cardiaque car un huissier de justice a sonné à ma porte en me montrant sa carte... Il voulait des nouvelles de mon voisin !


----------



## dool (11 Février 2005)

Là je viens de finir mon sac pour ces vacances régénérantes qui vont commencer dans le train d'ici 1h ! Au programme, famille, simplicité, no stress...ENFIN 

BonneS vacanceS à ceux qui y seront,bon courage à ceux qui en ont besoin...et pensées sincères à qui veulent mon affection (pensez qu'on dit toujours que c'est aux meilleurs que les pires choses arrivent)

:love:


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Février 2005)

Là, je profite de ma journée de congé! :love: Je lis Harry Potter


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je viens de frôler la Crise cardiaque car un huissier de justice a sonné à ma porte en me montrant sa carte... Il voulait des nouvelles de mon voisin !


Sarah Connor ?

_Euh c'est la porte à coté monsieur._


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je profite de ma journée de congé! :love: Je lis Harry Potter



rendez vous dans 3 mois


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je viens de frôler la Crise cardiaque car un huissier de justice a sonné à ma porte en me montrant sa carte... Il voulait des nouvelles de mon voisin !



Te plains pas, y a kek zannées, en entrant chez moi, j'ai eu la surprise d'en voir un accompagné d'un officier de police et d'un serrurier s'occupant de ma porte d'entrée ... ils s'étaient juste gourrés de rue :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je profite de ma journée de congé! :love: Je lis Harry Potter



  T'es sure que t'es pas au boulot ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

c'est le weekend dans deux heures...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est le weekend dans deux heures...



Là, je fais le lien entre ton post et ta signature ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je fais le lien entre ton post et ta signature ...


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>


Héhé je suis content de voir que ça te plait autant que ça m'a plu de les faire 
_(Je suis pas si je suis bien clair là...)_


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Héhé je suis content de voir que ça te plait autant que ça m'a plu de les faire
> _(Je suis pas si je suis bien clair là...)_



Ah je les utilise tous, tout le temps. M'en manque qu'un seul en fait c'est   
Mais encore merci, c'est cool! 



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sure que t'es pas au boulot ?



Oui oui! Je suis sûre! 

Et maintenant, je vais acheter quelques ingrédients qu'il manque pour faire des bonnes crêpes à SOUPER ce soir :love: 

Mmmmmmh!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui! Je suis sûre!
> 
> Et maintenant, je vais acheter quelques ingrédients qu'il manque pour faire des bonnes crêpes à SOUPER ce soir :love:
> 
> Mmmmmmh!



J'arrive avec la confiture de cerises et le Grand Marnier  :style:


----------



## Pitchoune (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive avec la confiture de cerises et le Grand Marnier  :style:



Ça marche, je prépare un peu plus de pâte et je t'attends (ça tombe bien, on a pas de grand marnier ici  )


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens d'avoir un coup de fil doublé d'un mel, de quoi m'occuper la soirée et même la nuit.
> :sleep:  :love:
> 
> *On ne peut pas QUE faire la fête.*
> ...


 welcome !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

la maintenant je vais attaquer tous le post que j'ai pas lu 
a cause de ma satané messagerie de ... qui voulait pas fonctionner  :mouais: 


donc grace a BilBo me revoilà


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant je vais attaquer tous le post que j'ai pas lu
> a cause de ma satané messagerie de ... qui voulait pas fonctionner  :mouais:
> 
> 
> donc grace a BilBo me revoilà



tu a rater ça


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a rater ça


Et il en est fier


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a rater ça





Rhhhhaaaa  :hein:     Pfffff    Pour la peine je dirais pas pour moi!!


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhhaaaa  :hein:     Pfffff    Pour la peine je dirais pas pour moi!!



c'est très bien les bonnets A et B :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a rater ça




bon bon , je cherche ça et je verrai bien   

mais dis moi , qui peut bien avoir un bonnet D et etre :love: ?


quand meme , vive la plastique


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est très bien les bonnets A et B :rose:


C'est ça, essaie de te rattraper


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, essaie de te rattraper



toutes les poitrines (féminine) sont belles :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toutes les poitrines (féminine) sont belles :love:


Ben alors édite:


			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle catégorie ? A :love: , B :love: , C :love:  , D :love: , E :love: , F :love:  ?


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors édite:



Ahhh Merci Spyro :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors édite:



faut bien que le taquine "ma" mère


----------



## Gabi (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :love::casse::sick::modo::love::love:




Laisses-en un peu aux autres !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>



Ben quoi ? Le WE dans 2 heures ... le meilleur est à venir ! T'aimes pas les week end ?


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ? Le WE dans 2 heures ... le meilleur est à venir ! T'aimes pas les week end ?



a mon avis ça sera pas un bon week-end


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis ça sera pas un bon week-end



sauf pour une personne  j'espère qu'elle ne stress plus


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sauf pour une personne  j'espère qu'elle ne stress plus


Moi en tout cas j'ai enfin un week-end tranquille, ça va me reposer  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tout cas j'ai enfin un week-end tranquille, ça va me reposer  :rateau:



Même pas une tite ch'minée de rien du tout ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *On ne peut pas QUE faire la fête.*
> Non.
> :casse:
> :sick:



C'ets vrai que c'est contrariant...    :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Là, je parcours les nouvelles 
Y'a des facétieux pince sans rire, apparemment, chez ceux qui montent les pages de brèves :


(No comment)





[/IMG]


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2005)

:sleep: <---là, je baille


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: <---là, je baille


Tiens, t'as gardé ton chapeau ridicule toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Là, j'éssaye d'erradiquer les sujets sans réponse en livrant parfois mes lumières un peu trop généreusement... On ne se refait pas.


----------



## Caster (11 Février 2005)

je fais une pause dans le montage du film de mon mariage


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Février 2005)

Je crois que je vais m'endormir le front sur mon bureau


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je fais une pause dans le montage du film de mon mariage


Une pause dans le montage... Une coupure pub ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Février 2005)

la maintenant , je suis en suisse et j ecoute de la musique dans un bar a Verbier c dur avec ce clavier ...


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Février 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> la maintenant , je suis en suisse et j ecoute de la musique dans un bar a Verbier c dur avec ce clavier ...



Salut bonpat 
profite bien !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

Eh beh, là maintenant je me suis résolu à aller me coucher, adios, hasta mañana


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Bonne nuit alors


----------



## Gabi (12 Février 2005)

J'ai toujours la grippe, je suis vraiment mort. J'ai pas dormi depuis deux jours, j'ai mal partout... J'ai pris un bain bien chaud et j'ai bu un thé au citron : quelqu'un a d'autres idées ?


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

Pas trop chaud le bain !!! :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours la grippe, je suis vraiment mort. J'ai pas dormi depuis deux jours, j'ai mal partout... J'ai pris un bain bien chaud et j'ai bu un thé au citron : quelqu'un a d'autres idées ?



Le gaz ?   non, j'rigole ... Si tu veux, j'te prête mon remington


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le gaz ?   non, j'rigole ... Si tu veux, j'te prête mon remington



Sinon, y a aussi le chapeau ... Je l'avais déjà donné à Spyro, je crois, mais je sais plus où, alors, le revoilà :

Tu te prépare un bon grog (à base de bon rhum agricole, hein, pas une cochonerie quelconque), tu te couches avec un chapeau posé sur le ventre, et tu bois du grog. Quand il y a *DEUX* chapeaux, tu es guéri !


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Là ménant ça fait une heure que je cherche et teste des méthodes pour faire un drapeau animé 

_[MP] blablablabla toi même d'abord_


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant ça fait une heure que je cherche et teste des méthodes pour faire un drapeau animé
> 
> _[MP] blablablabla toi même d'abord_



Arfff  

C'est pas un avatar de fée que je devrais avoir, c'est un avatar de sorcière  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## LiliTh (12 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout les gens ! 
Je viens de me lever et p'tit dejeune une tasse de thé nuageuse de lait et 2 tartines avec du nutella dessus...
Bonne journée !


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff
> 
> C'est pas un avatar de fée que je devrais avoir, c'est un avatar de sorcière  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



spyro a intérêt a regardé charmed alors


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

la je me prepare a sortir sous la pluie
prendre un bus de 20 minutes   
attendre 1h dans la salle d'atttente   


qu'elle idée de me laisser sans voiture
et l'orthoptiste de demanager du centre ville  :mouais: 



allez zuuuu , quand il faut il faut


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> spyro a intérêt a regardé charmed alors




Eeehhh  Je suis pas une pimbèche au cerveau de cacahouette!!!   



Quoique Alissa Milano elle est drolement jolie  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Eeehhh  Je suis pas une pimbèche au cerveau de cacahouette!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quoique Alissa Milano elle est drolement jolie  :love:  :love:



et un avatar d'alissa milano pour Nexka  enfin pour je trouve nexka plus mignonne que Alissa Milano :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

macinside qui sent le printemps venir a dit:
			
		

> et un avatar d'alissa milano pour Nexka  enfin pour je trouve nexka plus mignonne que Alissa Milano :rose:



"et je tire sur tout ce qui bouge"


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un avatar d'alissa milano pour Nexka  enfin pour je trouve nexka plus mignonne que Alissa Milano :rose:


Euh Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh Mackie ?



ben quoi, faut bien le dire :rose:


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "et je tire sur tout ce qui bouge"



Mais non voyons   Mackie ne drague pas sur les forums   


Hmmm t'as déjà vu Alissa Milano???    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm t'as déjà vu Alissa Milano???    :mouais:  :mouais:



c'est pas pareil :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Là ménant il est bientôt midi, ça file le temps !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2005)

Ben ; là, je commence à préparer mes affaires pour prendre le bateau, ce soir... 'Tain d'Adèle!!! Il pleut et la mer s'annonce remuante :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ; là, je commence à préparer mes affaires pour prendre le bateau, ce soir... 'Tain d'Adèle!!! Il pleut et la mer s'annonce remuante :sick:



T'as pensé au p'tit sac plastique (gaffe, pas sous le vent)


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as pensé au p'tit sac plastique (gaffe, pas sous le vent)



faut surtout éviter face au vent :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut surtout éviter face au vent :rateau:



J'm'y perd, ou c'est la même chose ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'm'y perd, ou c'est la même chose ?



justement tu ne perd rien, tu reprend tout en pleine face :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

je regarde Alias sur la 6


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement tu ne perd rien, tu reprend tout en pleine face :rateau:



je veux dire que je pensais que "sous le vent" et "contre le vent", c'est la même chose


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je veux dire que je pensais que "sous le vent" et "contre le vent", c'est la même chose


 à peu près autant que devant et derrière


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

je devrais faire un peu de rangement :rateau:


----------



## Xman (12 Février 2005)

Moi, j'suis là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89998, et bien que j'me sente un peu seul, j'm'en fout, car j'ai mon Gini


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

Je finis un café avec du chocolat aux noisettes. Et puis je fais une tournée mixte aujourd'hui. Et je rippe des vieux trucs de ma discothèque en tâche de fond.


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je finis un café avec du chocolat aux noisettes. Et puis je fais une tournée mixte aujourd'hui. Et je rippe des vieux trucs de ma discothèque en tâche de fond.




tout le monde glande...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

non, tout le monde me demande "Aubademakingoff.pps"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde glande...



Ah non, le week-end c'est fait pour se changer de la semaine, donc je bosse un peu.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, tout le monde me demande "Aubademakingoff.pps"


nan le tiens y colle


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Là je reviens de faire les magasins avec ma meilleure amie :love:

Et elle a trouvé un jeu super marrant!! En fait on a 10 min pour parcourir le magasin et trouver un haut + un bas pour l'autre.. Avec obligation d'essayage   

Bien sur tout est permis...  :rateau: 

Je me suis retrouvée tout en rose barbie   Mais bon elle c'était pire :love: jupe sac à patate en velour rose, et un haut vert d'eau plein de froufrous trop laid MDR   

Rhhhhaaa les aprems entre copines :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je finis un café avec du chocolat aux noisettes.








merci pour m'avoir laissé que le papier alu   



 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Là, je lis marianne et je constate que je ne suis pas le seul vieux fou à avoir gueulé partiellement contre les violons qui ont accompagné les récentes condamnations pour piratage. :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhhaaa les aprems entre copines :love: :love:


Ah ça....


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je reviens de faire les magasins avec ma meilleure amie :love:
> 
> Et elle a trouvé un jeu super marrant!! En fait on a 10 min pour parcourir le magasin et trouver un haut + un bas pour l'autre.. Avec obligation d'essayage
> 
> ...



il s'en passe des choses dans les magasins  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Là, je lis marianne et je constate que je ne suis pas le seul vieux fou à avoir gueulé partiellement contre les violons qui ont accompagné les récentes condamnations pour piratage. :hein:


tu peux traduire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Là, je viens d'imprimer 54 pages recto/verso pour l'amour de ma vie, qui est Assistante maternelle à domicile, et qui change de convention collective, et de tenter de dépanner un vénérable sage sur un forum technique.


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il s'en passe des choses dans les magasins  :rose:  :rateau:



  

En plus on était toute les deux dans la même cabine d'essayage à glousser et ricaner  :rose:  :rose: Les gens nous on regardé bizarrement quand on est sortie  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Moi là je reviens de faire les magasins tout seul et j'ai rien essayé.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu peux traduire ?



Traduire c'est trahir les formes que j'ai mises à ce post.
D'ailleurs maintenant je m'en fous un peu je suis passé à l'article suivant : "prolégomènes de l'esquisse d'un début de commencement de négociations au Proche-Orient"


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En plus on était toute les deux dans la même cabine d'essayage à glousser et ricaner  :rose:  :rose: Les gens nous on regardé bizarrement quand on est sortie  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:



effectivement les gens on du ce posé des questions    pas de photo je suppose ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens d'imprimer 54 pages recto/verso pour l'amour de ma vie, qui est Assistante maternelle à domicile, et qui change de convention collective, et de tenter de dépanner un vénérable sage sur un forum technique.



Bordel, c'est plus rapide de chager de job que de convention !


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Les gens nous on regardé bizarrement quand on est sorties  :hein:  :rose:  :rose:


Et encore tu sais pas comment les gens qui naviguent sur le forum regardent ton post :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et encore tu sais pas comment les gens qui naviguent sur le forum regardent ton post :mouais:



tu peux approfondir  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> effectivement les gens on du ce posé des questions    pas de photo je suppose ?



hum    :mouais:    Spyro ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et encore tu sais pas comment les gens qui naviguent sur le forum regardent ton post :mouais:



Pas moi. Enfin, pas cette fois-ci.  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> effectivement les gens on du ce posé des questions    pas de photo je suppose ?



Bah si en plus   Mais sur mon teléphone portable   Et j'ai pas de cable pour le brancher sur mon ordi    :hein:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si en plus   Mais sur mon teléphone portable   Et j'ai pas de cable pour le brancher sur mon ordi    :hein:


Euh... MMS ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si en plus   Mais sur mon teléphone portable   Et j'ai pas de cable pour le brancher sur mon ordi    :hein:



elle peux me les envoyer, mon phone c'est le 06 68 86 XX XX :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

la je viens d'ammerner fiston chez son cop's qui fete l'anniversaire


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle me me envoyer


Respire, calme toi et arrête de bafouiller    

_Et édite bien sûr  _


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Respire, calme toi et arrête de bafouiller



trop tard j'ai la photo en question :love: effectivement j'imagine pas nexka comme ça dans la rue


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop tard j'ai la photo en question :love:


Tu bluffes Martoni


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop tard j'ai la photo en question :love: effectivement j'imagine pas nexka comme ça dans la rue


celle qui a fait le tour du toubar ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu bluffes Martoni



pas du tout regarde une fée rose !!!

(d'accord c'est pris avec un portable)


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout regarde une fée rose !!!
> 
> (d'accord c'est pris avec un portable)


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout regarde une fée rose !!!
> 
> (d'accord c'est pris avec un portable)




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Pour la peine je vais envoyer la vraie à Spyro


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Ca te fait rire  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 


Bon ok personne ne l'aura!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Pour la peine je vais envoyer la vraie à Spyro





voila l'eternel.....et nous aloooooor ????????     :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca te fait rire  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


Meuh non fée Jedi de mon coeur :love:, je me moque de lui


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non fée Jedi de mon coeur :love:, je me moque de lui



essais pas de te rattraper


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca te fait rire  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> Bon ok personne ne l'aura!!!


Et moi ???


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ???



surtout pas a toi


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Là ménant je vais encore faire des smileys pour m'occuper...

_À moins que je reçoive un message sur mon portable. _

Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai reçu un SMS d'orange qui me disait que les MMS étaient gratos le 14 ! 
(Enfin chuis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien lu, je l'ai vite effacé :hein: )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

moi je vien de recevoir un truc  :

2 nanas , une rose pale, l'autre vert delavé
le tout dans un cadre magnifique   


seul hic : fiston est parti chez le cop's  feter son annif
donc je peux pas lui piquer ses lunette !!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vien de recevoir un truc  :
> 
> 2 nanas , une rose pale, l'autre vert delavé
> le tout dans un cadre magnifique



ça y envoie robertav  je t'enverrai une photo de moi sur la plage


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Moi on m'a appris à ne pas réclamer, c'est très mauvais genre.   
Alors je ne dirai rien.


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _À moins que je reçoive un message sur mon portable. _
> 
> Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai reçu un SMS d'orange qui me disait que les MMS étaient gratos le 14 !
> (Enfin chuis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien lu, je l'ai vite effacé :hein: )



Mais non!! T'as rien compris!!   

Je vous ai dit qu'on fesait un essayage des trucs les plus moches du magasin!!!  :hein: Ya rien d'interressant à voir    C'est un tue l'amour au contraire MDR    


C'est pas comme si ct à Etam Lingerie  :rose: (bon ok on y a été aussi mais j'ai pas pris de photos là arrrff     )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça y envoie robertav  je t'enverrai une photo de moi sur la plage





attends !!!!!         


que veux tu que je fasse avec ta photo a bord de la plage  ?   

tu as oublié que j'ai l'age de ta maman ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme si ct à Etam Lingerie  :rose: (bon ok on y a été aussi mais j'ai pas pris de photos là arrrff     )



c'est lequel magasin ? (histoire de récupéré les cassettes de vidéo surveillance  )


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié que j'ai l'age de ta maman ?     :love:  :love:  :love:



qui dit maman dit fifille


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui dit maman dit fifille


Oui mais alors pas en même temps sinon on comprend rien à ce que _"qui"_ dit...

_fmiafmialnle :mouais:_


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais alors pas en même temps sinon on comprend rien à ce que _"qui"_ dit...
> 
> _fmiafmialnle :mouais:_



cherche pas c'est un message codé :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

sur ceux une rodenbach m'attend


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _fmiafmialnle :mouais:_




il est où le decodeur?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur ceux une rodenbach m'attend



mince : consigné ! je suis obligé de renvoyer les bouteilles ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mince : consigné ! je suis obligé de renvoyer les bouteilles ?



le pack est en train d'y passer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Nom de Dieu ! Vous me faites penser qu'il y a deux jours et demi que je n'ai bu que de l'eau. Où vais-je ?


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Alors là, je m'adonne à ma dope favorite : Pol Roger 
(depuis que je ne fume plus, je peux faire des folies    )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Dieu ! Vous me faites penser qu'il y a deux jours et demi que je n'ai bu que de l'eau. Où vais-je ?




mettre les sandalettes a talons hauts avec un verre de whisky a la main


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Bon, ce soir pommes-noisettes :love: et euh un cordon bleu du père dodu je pense  :mouais: 
Vais pas aller acheter de la viande tous les jours non plus  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Là je suis deg...   Ya un mec musclé et torse nu qui fait des pompes dans mon salon!!    Mais c'est mon frère...  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis deg...   Ya un mec musclé et torse nu qui fait des pompes dans mon salon!!    Mais c'est mon frère...  :hein:  :hein:



pas de bol   :rateau: oui je sais c'est pas bien de ce moqué des frustrations des autres


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Nom de Dieu ! Vous me faites penser qu'il y a deux jours et demi que je n'ai bu que de l'eau. Où vais-je ?



Ca fait froid dans le dos....
Ben, je vais me dégoupiller une bière pour l'occaze


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis deg...   Ya un mec musclé et torse nu qui fait des pompes dans mon salon!!    Mais c'est mon frère...  :hein:  :hein:





une photo ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une photo ?



nexka a une webcam si ça t'intéresse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une photo ?



Il est encore tôt pour montrer ce genre de choses


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une photo ?



Arfff    Tu perds pas le nord toi :love:

C'est trop tard, il se douche maintenant (non pas de photos!!!  ) Mais je penserais à toi la prochaine fois :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff    Tu perds pas le nord toi :love:





bien sur que je ne perd pas le nord
sinon pourquoi j'aime tellement le sud ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Bon je fais quoi ? Je finis mon bouquin ou je me regarde un film ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Il est encore tôt pour montrer ce genre de choses





ban , il est 20h non ?   

les enfants sont couché non ?   




alors, met toi devant ta cam et avec mackiendiablé
fais nous un tour de  The Full Mont  :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> alors, met toi devant ta cam et avec mackiendiablé
> fais nous un tour de  The Full Mont  :rose:



_hot stuff ..._


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je fais quoi ? Je finis mon bouquin ou je me regarde un film ?



Ce soir ya trois épisodes de la nouvelle saison de Dead Zone sur la 6  :love:  :love: 

Bon !! oui   Je regarde trop la tv!!  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis deg...   Ya un mec musclé et torse nu qui fait des pompes dans mon salon!!    Mais c'est mon frère...  :hein:  :hein:


Il fait des pompes... c'est le pompier ?
Passe lui le bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon je fais quoi ? Je finis mon bouquin ou je me regarde un film ?




quel film ?   

celui entre une iShigt et une cam
avec comme acteurs nexka et spyro ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quel film ?
> 
> celui entre une iShigt et une cam
> avec comme acteurs nexka et spyro ?



tu pense a quoi belle maman ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu pense a quoi belle maman ?






pfffffffff l'obsedé !!!         

en tout bien et tout honneur......

et puis en fond de toile on entrevois le frerot donc...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff l'obsedé !!!
> 
> en tout bien et tout honneur......
> 
> et puis en fond de toile on entrevois le frerot donc...



il n'y a pas que des sous entendu dans mes questions


----------



## Nexka (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il fait des pompes... c'est le pompier ?
> Passe lui le bonjour



Vi vi c'est le pompier..  L'autre, Is Pegui, a 14 ans, j'aurais pas utilisé le mot "homme"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

moi , là , je boule


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

moi je surboule

vivement la surboum


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Et moi, je déboule (ça f'sais bien deux heures sur les forums techniques)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je déboule (ça f'sais bien deux heures sur les forums techniques)




une aspirine ?  :hosto:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une aspirine ?  :hosto:



[note : remettre de l'aspirine dans le sac]


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une aspirine ?  :hosto:



Merci, t'es gentille, mais pas la peine, sur ce plan là, mes interlocuteurs de ces forums sont notablement plus démerde que mes clients (heureusement, sinon, chiffre d'affaire en chute rapide).


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> attends !!!!!
> 
> 
> que veux tu que je fasse avec ta photo a bord de la plage  ?
> ...



Si ça c'est vrai, alors moi, j'ai l'age d'être ton père


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça c'est vrai, alors moi, j'ai l'age d'être ton père



c'est tout a fait possible !!!


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

ma housse de couette viens de rendre l'ame (déchirure de 35 cm sur 15 environ)


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ma housse de couette viens de rendre l'ame (déchirure de 35 cm sur 15 environ)



 prends une aiguille et du fil...  et hop au boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ma housse de couette viens de rendre l'ame (déchirure de 35 cm sur 15 environ)





que c'est que tu lui as fait subir ?


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quesque tu lui as fait subir ?


Moi, je veux pas savoir


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que c'est que tu lui as fait subir ?



celle la rien !  elle a jamais subi de galipette (de toute façon ce lit la est un peu petit pour  )


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celle la rien !  elle a jamais subi de galipette (de toute façon ce lit la est un peu petit pour  )



  Mais c mieux ça tient plus chaud ....


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> prends une aiguille et du fil...  et hop au boulot...



justement c'est techniquement par réparable


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celle la rien !  elle a jamais subi de galipette (de toute façon ce lit la est un peu petit pour  )




mais elle (la couette ) c'est quand meme pas dechiré par les voies du saint esprit , non ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais elle (la couette ) c'est quand meme pas dechiré par les voies du saint esprit , non ?  :mouais:



non pas la voie de mon pied droit :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non pas la voie de mon pied droit :rateau:





tu es bionic ?  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es bionic ?  :mouais:



non mais une couette qui traîne peu subir ce genre de chose


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es bionic ?  :mouais:



[apparté]Robertav, désolé que ce soit toi qui ai amené ça, mais là je ne peux pas me retenir[/apparté]

NON ! il est mononic


----------



## Spyro (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [apparté]Robertav, désolé que ce soit toi qui ai amené ça, mais là je ne peux pas me retenir[/apparté]
> 
> NON ! il est mononic


Prisunic ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2005)

bon, je décolle, et vu le vent je vais peu être m'envoler


----------



## Luc G (12 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> celle la rien !  elle a jamais subi de galipette (de toute façon ce lit la est un peu petit pour  )



Ils sont difficiles, ces jeunes !   

Les lits en 90, dans ma jeunesse, c'étatit très bien aussi. C'est pas le lit qui compte    

(Bon, d'accord, Mackie, si tu dors dans un couffin, je comprends que ça soit problématique, mais tu m'as tout l'air d'être un grand garçon  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont difficiles, ces jeunes !
> 
> Les lits en 90, dans ma jeunesse, c'étatit très bien aussi. C'est pas le lit qui compte
> 
> (Bon, d'accord, Mackie, si tu dors dans un couffin, je comprends que ça soit problématique, mais tu m'as tout l'air d'être un grand garçon  )




tout a fait: la machine a laver a un plan de 60 x 60 et pourtant ......


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait: la machine a laver a un plan de 60 x 60 et pourtant ......




Tu confondrais pas "à laver" et "avaler" toi?   

Désolé


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu confondrais pas "à laver" et "avaler" toi?
> 
> Désolé




   fome olympique ...


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait: la machine a laver a un plan de 60 x 60 et pourtant ......



 oui bon ... tu nous fait un dessin    je suis sure que Roberto te croquerait ça de main de maître


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> fome olympique ...



Attends, je vérifie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui bon ... tu nous fait un dessin    je suis sure que Roberto te croquerait ça de main de maître




en quelle position : lavage simple ou essorage ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Prisunic ?



Mono-nique !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en quelle position : lavage simple ou essorage ?



Labourage


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en quelle position : lavage simple ou essorage ?



lavage doux...  essorage à 3000 tours


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> lavage doux...  essorage à 3000 tours



Quand même plus doux qu'un lavage à sec 
Ah, la vie d'ange...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

pour le sechage on en parlera un'autre fois   

la je vais vous dire bonne nuit  !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Quand même plus doux qu'un lavage à sec
> *Ah, la vie d'ange...  *




        à fond la forme !!!


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à fond la forme !!!



Tout le contraire. Lessivé.


----------



## pixelemon (12 Février 2005)

en ce moment je mets un doigt, je caresse, puis deux, je tourne, je caresse, j'explore, je découvre


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je mets un doigt, je caresse, puis deux, je tourne, je caresse, j'explore, je découvre



Bon, lache le pot de nutella maintenant


----------



## Caster (12 Février 2005)

dernier petit tour sur le Forum de Macge ... pour répondre ........ avant d'aller au dodo


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2005)

bon bin je vais me coucher, je parle avec une personne qui est en amerique du sud , ils voient pas qu'il est tard ici!!allez douce nuit en ce beau pays ensoleillé de mac g :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

dimanche matin, euh, eh ben je suis tombé du lit, alors voilà, rien trouvé de mieux que de venir faire un tour ici.    
Allez, je vais allez me lire une histoire de switch pour me mettre de bonne humeur pour la journée


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

l'empire a explosé


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'empire a explosé



Quelqu'un qu'a pas aimé la pièce ?


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qu'a pas aimé la pièce ?



c'est peu être un petit enfant qui a été traumatisé et qui c'est vengé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

mal a la gorge , petites vertiges......

l'homme m'a surement refilé sa grippe  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mal a la gorge , petites vertiges......
> 
> l'homme m'a surement refilé sa grippe  :mouais:



ta de la chance que supermoquette ne lise pas ça


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'empire a explosé



C'est pas moi!!!  Promis!!


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi!!!  Promis!!



tu a fait l'école des fans ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta de la chance que supermoquette ne lise pas ça




pfffffffff       

que est que j'ai ecrit d'exceptionnel pour que sm
puisse encore jouer a l'obsedé?   


suis malade MOUA  :rose: 



    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est peu être un petit enfant qui a été traumatisé et qui c'est vengé



Attends, l'empire, c'est pas un vrai théatre, c'est plutôt genre "salle d'enregistrement pour émissions de télé, non ? Bof, une tit explosion ...    Bon, c'est vrai, y a les passants blessés, ça, c'est plus grave !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas moi!!!  Promis!!





si si avoue le !!!!!  

tu en avait marre de voir frerot pompier faire ses pompes dans ton salon....

tu as trouvé utile de l'occuper ailleur        :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffff
> 
> que est que j'ai ecrit d'exceptionnel pour que sm
> puisse encore jouer a l'obsedé?



tout n'est que perversion pour lui 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> suis malade MOUA  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



j'ai déjà entendu ça quelque part  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

je devrai surveiller d plus près l'homme ......  

je viens de gagner un coffret beauté de 100 euros !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a fait l'école des fans ?



 :mouais: 

Nan mais je suis une jedi  Tu sais?? La rebelion, l'empire...  :hein: Non ça te dis rien???   

Puis en plus je suis Basque... 


Alors bon, une Basque affiliée à la Rebelion qui fait sauter l'empire..   J'avais peur que vous concluiez trop vite


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors bon, une Basque affiliée à la Rebelion qui fait sauter l'empire..   J'avais peur que vous concluiez trop vite



pas du tout  on ne tire pas de conclusion ative  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Nan mais je suis une jedi  Tu sais?? La rebelion, l'empire...  :hein: Non ça te dis rien???
> 
> ...







 


Merci Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout  on ne tire pas de conclusion ative  :rateau:




active?   

 hâtive


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> active?
> 
> hâtive



[note : ne pas contrarié ça futur belle mère  ]


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si si avoue le !!!!!
> 
> tu en avait marre de voir frerot pompier faire ses pompes dans ton salon....
> 
> tu as trouvé utile de l'occuper ailleur        :love:




Arfff non il est reparti   Il était juste passé aprés son footing pour ses étirements et ses pompes  (et dire bonjour) 
Mais bon il revient voir le match cette aprem (de rugby pour les geeks   ) Je vais essayer de le convaincre de faire des pompes pour toi Robertav  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arfff non il est reparti   Il était juste passé aprés son footing pour ses étirements et ses pompes  (et dire bonjour)
> Mais bon il revient voir le match cette aprem (de rugby pour les geeks   ) Je vais essayer de le convaincre de faire des pompes pour toi Robertav  :love:





voila , celle ci est vraiment une gentille fifille comme il le faut !!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

La je suis en train de faire un fondant au chocolat, qu'on degustera en regardant les Français ecraser les rosbeefs!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je suis en train de faire un fondant au chocolat, qu'on degustera en regardant les Français ecraser les rosbeefs!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:



arf  :love: (ou j'ai mis mon maillot de l'équipe de france de rugby ?) tu invite ?   :rose:


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf  :love: (ou j'ai mis mon maillot de l'équipe de france de rugby ?) tu invite ?   :rose:


 :mouais: 

non rien


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf  :love: (ou j'ai mis mon maillot de l'équipe de france de rugby ?) tu invite ?   :rose:



Bah vi bien sur   Comme ça tu pouras faire un concour de pompes avec mon frère!!  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Robertav sera ravie des vidéos


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi bien sur   Comme ça tu pouras faire un concour de pompes avec mon frère!!  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> Robertav sera ravie des vidéos



ça peu le faire  :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Eh beh, je vois que PERSONNE ne drague sur les forums ce matin


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh, je vois que PERSONNE ne drague sur les forums ce matin



certain ne drague pas que sur les forums


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> certain ne drague pas que sur les forums


Non, mais vous gênez pas hein, faites comme si j'étais pas là :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais vous gênez pas hein, faites comme si j'étais pas là :rateau:



comme d'hab quoi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh beh, je vois que PERSONNE ne drague sur les forums ce matin






qui es ce PERSONNE qui osé draguer la fée de spyro ?


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab quoi


    

:casse:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais vous gênez pas hein, faites comme si j'étais pas là :rateau:



Ehhh   Mais non moi j'essaie de le décourager subtilement!!!  :hein:  


Tu sais Mackie!! Il n'y aura pas que mon frère!!   Il y aura aussi des copains de mon frère rugbyman, qui me connaissent depuis toute petite, et me considèrent comme leur soeur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas le pot de 3 kilos de nutella :love:



I got it 

Et là j'en ai trop pris  :hein: :hosto: :rose: hélas


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

la je vais vous abandonner.....

les yeux en orbite et larmoyants ( non, non c'est pas la faute a sonnylove   )
une toux tres epuisante qui ne laisse pas ma gorge rouge tranquille  
des medocs qui m'ont mis a plat de plat  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  


a plus tard


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Mackie!! Il n'y aura pas que mon frère!!   Il y aura aussi des copains de mon frère rugbyman, qui me connaissent depuis toute petite, et me considèrent comme leur soeur



j'arrive avec les bras chargé de bonne bière :love:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

doit rester aussi quelque conserve de confit de canard


----------



## ginette107 (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> La je suis en train de faire un fondant au chocolat, qu'on degustera en regardant les Français ecraser les rosbeefs!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


 

tellement malade que je n'ai même pas envie de chocolat c'est grave docteur


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Eh ben on pensait que le week serait "dégoulasse" (pour citer quelqu'un dont je préfère taire l'identité  ), et puis finalement il y a du bleu dans le ciel . Et y a même eu du soleil pendant un moment. SI SI ! Je l'ai vu !!!


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> doit rester aussi quelque conserve de confit de canard



ah, il y a encore du magret de canard fumé :rose:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah, il y a encore du magret de canard fumé :rose:


 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Euhhh c'est à 16h le match!!! Pas à midi


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Euhhh c'est à 16h le match!!! Pas à midi



ça fera un p'tit gouter sympa :rose:


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh c'est à 16h le match!!! Pas à midi


C'est pas grave, le magret c'est spécial pour les 5 dernières minutes...

Euh... je dois confondre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, le magret c'est spécial pour les 5 dernières minutes...
> 
> Euh... je dois confondre...



T'es encore bourrel là ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Là, je me dis que je suis venu sur macgé pour parler macintosh, et que j'ai trop tendance à me laisser emporter par ma plume et ma (V)erve et que je ferais bien de me calmer. C'est chose faite : en exclusivité mondiale je vous annonce qu'à l'approche de devenir "accor à Mac Gé" mactiviste devient... iPantoufle.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me dis que je suis venu sur macgé pour parler macintosh, et que j'ai trop tendance à me laisser emporter par ma plume et ma (V)erve et que je ferais bien de me calmer. C'est chose faite : en exclusivité mondiale je vous annonce qu'à l'approche de devenir "accor à Mac Gé" mactiviste devient... iPantoufle.



sauf que ton avatar c'est une charentaise


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

Et merde le Pays de Galles à gagner , ma collègue va arriver bourrée au bureau, garanti.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sauf que ton avatar c'est une charentaise



C'est un détail auquel je travaille activement, j'ai mi une icone génrique en attendant de développer mon propre concept. "Icharantaise et ichausson, ça sonnait mal.


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et merde le Pays de Galles à gagner , ma collègue va arriver bourrée au bureau, garanti.




des photos ! des photos ! des photos !


----------



## Caster (13 Février 2005)

je viens de m'enfiler un Tiramisu gigantesque :modo: 

en attendant le match France-Angleterre du tournoi des VI Nations


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

j'ai ressorti call of duty :love:


----------



## Caster (13 Février 2005)

mi-temps au rugby ...... ça s'annonce mal pour les Français .... allez en avant


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

*700*

_On apelle ça un plaisir simple..._


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je décris des cercles au dessus du forum, à la recherhce d'une serpillère malodorante qui aurait la maladresse de se prendre pour une forte tête....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je décris des cercles au dessus du forum, à la recherhce d'une serpillère malodorante qui aurait la maladresse de se prendre pour une forte tête....



Ùn nioube, c'est ça ?


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je décris des cercles au dessus du forum, à la recherhce d'une serpillère malodorante qui aurait la maladresse de se prendre pour une forte tête....








Le pauvre nioubie fût à terre rapidement, aussitôt assaili par une volée de nuisibles qui trompérent leur ennui de fin de dimanche sur sa pauvre carcasse.
Au centre, Amok, le port altier, regardait la scéne, l'air amusé.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ùn nioube, c'est ça ?



Pas tous, certains sont conscients de leur statut précaire, et optent pour une conduite modeste...


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous, certains sont conscients de leur statut précaire, et optent pour une conduite modeste...


*
Modequoi ?* _Connais pas..._
*
 J'suis réaliste moi monsieur. *


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous, certains sont conscients de leur statut précaire, et optent pour une conduite modeste...




'tain, j'avais pas vu... Sonnyboy nous représente à Ibiza... mes efforts ont porté leurs fruits !  Alors, comment ça fait ? La montée et la descente ? Ca va ? Pop & zip ? Ca le fait ? Y'a pas de photos qui trainent ? Ca vaut cher, non ?
J'attend la première soirée Blues au Pacha, dès que tu seras DJ officiel !   Exclusive stuff for fucked up people...  

Là, sinon, j'installe Panther sur un iBook 800. C'est joli ces bêtes là, mine de rien...


----------



## Caster (13 Février 2005)

EXCEPTIONNELLE ... la VICTOIRE de la France ....... c'était chaud ....... Allez les bleus .....


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> EXCEPTIONNELLE ... la VICTOIRE de la France ....... c'était chaud ....... Allez les bleus .....



Euhh??? Exceptionnelle???  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: T'es sur que t'as vu le match???   Bon c'est vrai que ça fait toujours plaisir de battre les rosbeefs, quelque soit les conditions.... Mais on a pas à être fier....  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

la c'est confirmé  : je suis malade


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est vrai que ça fait toujours plaisir de battre les rosbeefs, quelque soit les conditions....



Bof...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2005)

Seulement avec une sauce tartare maison


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la c'est confirmé  : je suis malade


Aaargghh : desolé, j'tai contaminé par voie intra-webale.
T'as la grippe ? Une gastro ?

Bon et prompt rétablissement


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la c'est confirmé  : je suis malade



 
Tout mes v½ux de prompt rétablissement !

Aucun rapport, mais pour ceux-celles qui hésiteraient encore vu le temps dégueu qu'il fait par ici, je viens d'aller voir Aviator et j'en suis encore pas encore revenu, alors allez au cinéma ! Kate Blanchett est époustoufflante en Kate Hepburn et DiCaprio est bluffant.


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je me demande ce que je vais poster...


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bof...



Arffff 

Oui sorry... :rose: C'est un reflexe conditionné :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Tiens justement, on a ouvert un pot de confit de canard à midi (merci à nos potes tarbais !)

C'est pourquoi on vient de passer l'après-midi à marcher (j'allais dire au grand air, mais bon, à Paris  ), des berges du canal aux Tuileries, et retour.
Un bon thé et au boulot !


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Bon, le match ok, et le fondant au chocolat ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

desolé , je ne reste pas 
rester ici devant l'ecran c'est une torture

a + tard peut etre   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé , je ne reste pas
> rester ici devant l'ecran c'est une torture
> 
> a + tard peut etre   :love:



Pour nous aussi c'est une torture de rester devant l'écran quand tu es là... on en fait pas tout un fromage non plus...


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour nous aussi c'est une torture de rester devant l'écran quand tu es là... on en fait pas tout un fromage non plus...



Bah, pas d'idée à répondre, mais j'l'ai sur le bout de la langue, ça va venir.


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

Je vais pas tarder à sortir du four un gateau au chocolat qui sent super bon :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le match ok, et le fondant au chocolat ?



Bah à la première cuisson.. Un peu trop fondant  :hein: A la deuxième, Nikel    :love:


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai soif... le repas est encore loin (restau à 21h) que faire ? J'ai déjà bu à 14h devant ma douzaine d'huitres... encore envie... bon, j'arrête... de poster, besoin de la connexion pour l'iBook que je mets à jour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ; là, je commence à préparer mes affaires pour prendre le bateau, ce soir... 'Tain d'Adèle!!! Il pleut et la mer s'annonce remuante :sick:



Sacré putain de nom de dieu de bordel de merde!!!   
Je vous dis pas la traversée de l'apocalypse... vent d'ouest avec des rafales à 120... Du vomi partout et des faces de bidet qui erraient partout dans les couloirs comme des zombis... Affreux, je vous dis. Affreux...


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2005)

là je fais des mails pour réclamer le payement de factures en retard, pour pouvoir payer mes factures en retard 
ça fait une pause dans mon boulot en retard.

mais bon, ça avance :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Là, je vais chercher un nouveau post-it papier car le premier, sur lequel je fait un bêton à chaque fois que j'évite de dire une connerie sur Mac Gé, est déjà plein.


----------



## LiliTh (13 Février 2005)

Fioooou je sais pas quoi miam ce soir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Fioooou je sais pas quoi miam ce soir...



Du corned beef et ça repart


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Fioooou je sais pas quoi miam ce soir...



je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur Lilith  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie d'en savoir plus sur Lilith  :rose:



je sais pas pourquoi mais tu as souvent envie d'en savoir plus sur .....les mac-useuses......    


Merd*, je vais lui casser son coup.....


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Lilith c'est dur à porter si on n'a pas la grande classe


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi mais tu as souvent envie d'en savoir plus sur .....les mac-useuses......
> Merd*, je vais lui casser son coup.....



Stook est de retour de son bordeaux de week end, qq bouteilles dans la valoche au moins ?


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi mais tu as souvent envie d'en savoir plus sur .....les mac-useuses......



tu veux être vite banni on dirait ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

quoi de neuf dans le bar ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Stook est de retour de son bordeaux de week end, qq bouteilles dans la valoche au moins ?



Quelques caisses tu veux dire.......et que du bon...pffff
J'en peux plus.....trop d'alcool.....trop de .....bref....fatigue...


sinon, t'inquiete Mackie, je te sens en forme....tu vas y arriver ce coup ci.....


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, t'inquiete Mackie, je te sens en forme....tu vas y arriver ce coup ci.....



hors de ma vue


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hors de ma vue



ça rique d'etre dur, il parait que les hommes en vert sont omniscients.....    

(c'est pas toi qui me parlais de pouvoirs divins.....)


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça rique d'etre dur, il parait que les hommes en vert sont omniscients.....
> 
> (c'est pas toi qui me parlais de pouvoirs divins.....)



tu veux disparaître combien de jours ? c'est une superpromo :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Là ménant je me fais à manger...

C'est tout.


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux disparaître combien de jours ? c'est une superpromo :love:



*Tsss... C'est pas juste !! Y a du favoritisme !!! Moi, quand je l'avais demandé il y a deux semaines pour mes révisions, on me l'avait refusé !!!!*

*En conséquence, j'exige qu'on ne banisse pas Stook si on ne fait pas de même pour moi avant.

()
*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus.....trop d'alcool.....trop de .....bref....fatigue...


Ca peut exister ça ?


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Tsss... C'est pas juste !! Y a du favoritisme !!! Moi, quand je l'avais demandé il y a deux semaines pour mes révisions, on me l'avait refusé !!!!*
> 
> *En conséquence, j'exige qu'on ne banisse pas Stook si on ne fait pas de même pour moi avant.
> 
> ...



Bah oui mais elles sont finit maintenant tes révisons, tu aurais l'air fin si ils te banissent  :hein:    




Bon appétit Spyro :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut exister ça ?



oui, je te jure.......enfin bon week end.....et puis c'est pas que le vin catalan soit mauvais mais j'aime particulierement le Pessec/Leognan (enfin les vins de grave en general....)

ps:et oui, elles sont terminees tes revision gabi,non???

ps2: tu proposes quoi Mackie????vous faites des ban de quelques heures???    
ton humeur viens de ton manque de Lilith et autres conquetes????


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ton humeur viens de ton manque de Lilith et autres conquetes????



Quitte à commencer, Lilith c'est bien : ca va lui former la pomme, mais d'_Adam_ et faire pousser des poils sur sa poitrine....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Tsss... C'est pas juste !! Y a du favoritisme !!! Moi, quand je l'avais demandé il y a deux semaines pour mes révisions, on me l'avait refusé !!!!*
> 
> *En conséquence, j'exige qu'on ne banisse pas Stook si on ne fait pas de même pour moi avant.
> 
> ...



Moi je t'offre un abonnement à TicTac rouge et ban si tu ne changes pas immédiatement ton utilisation de la couleur. Vert= modo en général, orange= moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je t'offre un abonnement à TicTac rouge et ban si tu ne changes pas immédiatement ton utilisation de la couleur. Vert= modo en général, orange= moi



Voila une bonne occasion pour te dire que ce darkorange est bien joli mais.....
ecrit plus gros quand tu l'utilise on le voit mal je trouve......


----------



## NED (13 Février 2005)

Là maintenant :
Je vais faire l'amour !!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je vais chercher un nouveau post-it papier car le premier, sur lequel je fait un bêton à chaque fois que j'évite de dire une connerie sur Mac Gé, est déjà plein.



Ben ... Vu le nombre de celles que t'évites pas, c'est un record, j'en suis


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je t'offre un abonnement à TicTac rouge et ban si tu ne changes pas immédiatement ton utilisation de la couleur. Vert= modo en général, orange= moi



Héhé _ <-- le gars qui se dit que le rose et violet sont aussi de jolies couleurs.

_Vert et orange : c'est pour ça (le "ça" en question etant pas un chef d'oeuvre, je vous l'accorde...).

Orange = toi ? Cool, ça doit être sympa de pouvoir appeler sans compter. 

Si l'emploi de vert dérange vraiment, dis-le moi : je changerai.


----------



## Spyro (13 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Si l'emploi de vert dérange vraiment, dis-le moi : je changerai.


Je crois que justement il te l'a dit 
Mais pour la signature, je pense pas que ce soit un problème 


Et sur ce, bonne nuit tout le monde... 

_Je me couche décidément trop tôt pour les users de la nuit moi en ce moment :rateau:_


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Je me couche décidément trop tôt pour les users de la nuit moi en ce moment :rateau:_









ben dis le nous là... * Bonne Nuit les zamis...      :love:*​


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que justement il te l'a dit



 

J'vais changer en orange et... noir.

_edit :_ ce qui est bien plus moche. Je sens l'expression de ma personnalité brimée.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je regarde la pub pour Office mac en haut de cette page, et je me dis qu'elle a dû être concoctée par un publiciste vicelard, activiste antiouindooze de la 5e colonne, tant ce truc minable vous donne envie de fuir à toutes jambes ! J'arrive pas à croire que ce soit du deuxième degré, encore moins du troisième


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Moi je t'offre un abonnement à TicTac rouge et ban si tu ne changes pas immédiatement ton utilisation de la couleur. Vert= modo en général, orange= moi


comment qu'y s'la pètent, les modos

edit : oui c'est vrai : je te la pète :rateau:


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

remarque... à force, ça peut marcher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> remarque... à force, ça peut marcher.



Un p'tit apéricube bacon ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit apéricube bacon ?



Un apéricube bacon au p'tit dej ' ?  
P'tain, costaud !


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Une banane, un kiwi, du café, 2 tartines de confiture (de méréville... des espèces de pastèque, faite maison... Mmmh). Voilà mon tidéj' ce matin. Classique.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Silence !!!

je ne m'entends plus dire des conneries...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Blah blah Blah blah



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence !!!
> 
> je ne m'entends plus dire des conneries...




Blah blah Blah blah Blah blah


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Là, je me regarde le nombril et je me dis : bon sang, il faut que j'en parle !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> des espèces de pastèque, faite maison...



Tu devrais essayer de les faire pousser plutot dans le jardin, ça doit être le souk chez toi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence !!!
> 
> je ne m'entends plus dire des conneries...



Ben justement ... Tu d'vrais être reconnaissant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Bon, maintenant, Excel et des calculs de cotisations, de net, de brut, etc ... Le fun quoi


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence !!!
> 
> je ne m'entends plus dire des conneries...



Tout ne va pas toujours comme on veut !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

Direction l'armoire à pharmacie, deux Nurofens, ça ira mieux  :sick: 
Apéro prolongé et violent hier.


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben dis le nous là...


Ben justement c'est ce que j'ai fait  


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et sur ce, bonne nuit tout le monde...


  ​


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer de les faire pousser plutot dans le jardin, ça doit être le souk chez toi !



Ca vient d'un jardin... extraordinaire ! les mérévilles y poussent toutes seules, pas loin des oliviers, des cerisiers, y'a des fleurs partout au printemps... une jolie terrasse où il fait bon manger un gigot du boucher du coin, avec des haricots verts... un délice. Et les glaces maison toujours pour dessert !
Je vous donne pas l'adresse, mais c'est pas loin du premier Duché de France et _par là-bas les nuits sont plus belles que les jours par ici..._
Un grand bonjour à ceux-celles qui sont par là d'ailleurs


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Là je vois que Google a mis sa robe de Carnaval


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Ou de Saint-Valentin ?!?


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ou de Saint-Valentin ?!?


C'est ptet un carnaval de la st Valentin ?


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

allez les filles déclaré votre flamme  :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

ben oui, tu as raison, je suis au-dessous de tout 
c'est parce ce que je retravaille un texte sur le carnaval 

(quel distrait, heureusement que j'ai un cadeau tout prêt !)


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Bonne St Commerciale a tous


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonne St Commerciale a tous


Toi de même   

_C'est quoi un sein commercial ?  :affraid:
J'ai mal compris ? _


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

le sein comme Herciale ?? c'est qui celle la ?


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> le sein comme Herciale ?? c'est qui celle la ?



ta des photos spyro   ? (parce que même google ne trouve pas  )


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta des photos spyro   ?


Ben non moi je demande justement 
Pas que je m'intéresse à des seins que je ne connais pas, hein.
Du tout.
_De toute façons ma mère m'a toujours défendu d'adresser la parole à un sein inconnu (ou quelque chose comme ça)._


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

un sein connu, je lui adresse pas non plus la parole, j'ai bigrement mieux a faire


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un sein connu, je lui adresse pas non plus la parole, j'ai bigrement mieux a faire



tu me le prête ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

Là, d'un coup, je me demande comment on change de nom sur Macgé...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu me le prête ?


 
Tu m'as confondu avec l'abbé pierre ??


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

là je lis la news sur le G5 de macbidouille et  je me marre


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bonne St Commerciale a tous



alors, la tu as bien raison.....
Cette fete m'enerve, les mecs avec copines doivent se forcer a acheter une counaillée (j'aime faire des cadeaux mais j'aime pas que l'on me force la main) sinon, c'est soiree de merde ne perspective.
et les mecs qui comme Mackie qui cherche l'amour (ho, oui, l'amour....)....ben, il cherche toujours pendant qu'on leur montre que l'amour c'est tout partout sauf chez eux (he, hop ....deprime..)
Je prefere encore Noel......


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je lis la news sur le G5 de macbidouille et  je me marre


Comment, tu n'es pas choqué par ces _lourdes accusations_ ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors, la tu as bien raison.....
> Cette fete m'enerve, les mecs avec copines doivent se forcer a acheter une counaillée (j'aime faire des cadeaux mais j'aime pas que l'on me force la main) sinon, c'est soiree de merde ne perspective.
> et les mecs qui comme Mackie qui cherche l'amour (ho, oui, l'amour....)....ben, il cherche toujours pendant qu'on leur montre que l'amour c'est tout partout sauf chez eux (he, hop ....deprime..)
> Je prefere encore Noel......



LA seule fois que j'ai offert un truc à la saint Valentin, la nana m'a laché le lendemain !  :rateau:  :rateau: 
Déjà que je m'étais forcé à faire un cadeau... eh oui, erreur de jeunesse me direz vous.

Maintenant, euh, pas même une fleur, je préfère les St valentin "shuffle", l'effet de surprise, y'a rien de tel.   
"Délices du hasard" comme ils disent   
C'est comme acheter une rose au resto, pas pour moi. Plutôt revenir avé un gors bouquet le lendemain


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comment, tu n'es pas choqué par ces _lourdes accusations_ ?


Ben non j'ai pas de G5 

Par contre dans leur forum Lionel à poster un truc hyper intéressant sur un nouveau northbridge en 90µm


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2005)

Allez au boulot bande de feignants...


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

C'est vrai c'est déprimant l'amour, tous ces gens qui s'embras(s)ent dans la rue (ou sur la bouche, enfin c'est comme ils veulent hein), ces "pommes d'amour" qui envahissent les mazaguins, pour qu'on se pète les dents dessus (c'est vachement dur ces machins là, et je vous raconte pas à Lille avec le froid qui fait !) Ces petits coeurs accrochés partout aux enseignes, aux néons (manquerait plus que ça prenne feu hin hin), ces fleuristes toutes dents dehors, ces vendeurs de fleurettes à la sauvette, rackettés par la mafia des vendeurs de fleurettes à la sauvette. Et ces bandeaux de pub roses et aguicheurs... Comment ? La fille ? Non non elle est pas à vendre. Et puis les publicitaires l'ont déjà achetée. Qu'est-ce qu'il dit l'autre ? Elle est plus jolie que ta copine ? Attention elle va entendre (hin hin hin). Tu veux pas un échange standard pendant que t'y es ?

Bon.

Moi en tout cas j'aime bien Noël


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Moi j'aime la bière.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime la bière.


Moi j'aime bien la biere de noel....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime la bière.



M'ouais... Quoique la bière de Noël soit généralement un rince-cochons très moyen...


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime la bière.


Beurk. :sick:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez au boulot bande de feignants...



ha,non!!!! pas aujourd'hui.....trop la flemme....
demain peut etre....

Harg!!!! j'avais pas vu google......!!!!!!!!
pfffff.....n'importe quoi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

C'est vrai qu'à boire, ça passe bien, mais à vômir un peu moins. Comme je ne peux pas faire l'un sans aller jusqu'à l'autre, je m'abstiens.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Sympa les caisses noires de l'université, on vient de me filer cash 300.- pour avoir installer un iMac G5, qui vient au resto à midi avec moi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> M'ouais... Quoique la bière de Noël soit généralement un rince-cochons très moyen...



Ah non, ah non, la bière de Noel, un vrai régal, je lui trouve beaucoup de charme. Que je l'attend tout l'année moi !     (comme le vin chaud d'ailleurs)

Et puis, plutôt donner de la confiture aux cochons que de la bière de Noyel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sympa les caisses noires de l'université, on vient de me filer cash 300.- pour avoir installer un iMac G5, qui vient au resto à midi avec moi ?



Ca aurait été volontiers... Mais je suis coincé par la neige et je n'ai pas de pneus contact... A ce WE


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, plutôt donner de la confiture aux cochons que de la bière de Noyel



C'est vrai que des cochons bourrés, ça doit être térrifiant  Déjà que les humains, c'est pas reluisant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour avoir installer un iMac G5, qui vient au resto à midi avec moi



t'as invité un G5 à bouffer au resto ???


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca aurait été volontiers... Mais je suis coincé par la neige et je n'ai pas de pneus contact... A ce WE


   à ce week-end


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

precise que c'est un imac G5 qu'il a invité, sinon on pourrait croire que c'est un PM


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que des cochons bourrés, ça doit être térrifiant  Déjà que les humains, c'est pas reluisant...



Remarquez, donner de la bière aux cochons, ça leur donnerait peut être meilleur goût     
(et dire que j'étais végétarien...) :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> precise que c'est un imac G5 qu'il a invité, sinon on pourrait croire que c'est un PM



pourquoi, ça bouffe moins un iMac ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Voila une bonne occasion pour te dire que ce darkorange est bien joli mais.....
> ecrit plus gros quand tu l'utilise on le voit mal je trouve......



"pomme +" :rateau:

par contre, si toi tu pouvais écrire en plus petit ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> si tu pouvais ecrire plus petit



pas de probleme, "pomme -"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Orange = toi ? Cool, ça doit être sympa de pouvoir appeler sans compter.



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire  mobile coach powaaah


----------



## kitetrip (14 Février 2005)

Je suis sur l'Apple Store français, le panier rempli d'un iPod Shuffle :love: 

Non, non, il ne faut pas que je craque  !

Car il y a dilemme : soit KeyNote 2 et sa gestion du Flash (que j'espère ultra simple  ), soit l'iPod Shuffle 512Mo  

Le pire, c'est que si je craque, adieu les sorties pendant un mois   (vive les étudiants  ).

Ne pas craquer, ne pas craquer


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sur l'Apple Store français, le panier rempli d'un iPod Shuffle :love:
> 
> Non, non, il ne faut pas que je craque  !
> 
> ...



Hé! tu craques oui ou non????faudrait que tu te decides.....allez.......


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime la bière.


 Bonne fête, la bière. :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Poildepubi'


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

Bassinet


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je vais boire un café avec ma môman.*
> _On est tranquille, elle dessine des vêtements pour bébé, on écoute Patti Smith, il neige dehors..._
> :love:



T'as du bol, toi, moi quand je vais voir la mienne, c'est Marcel Amon  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Tu vas bien mon lapinou des flandres ?


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bien mon lapinou des flandres ?


 tu confonds avec thebig, moi je suis un lapinou de Wallonie. 




_vi, je vais bien, et toi ?_


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Roh tu ergottes sac a puces

Moi ca va impec, j'ai faim là, c'est signe de bonne santé sans doutes. Ou signe que j'ai faim


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Là ménant je trouve qu'il fait un peu froid dans ce bureau. :aglagla:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je trouve qu'il fait un peu froid dans ce bureau. :aglagla:


 Eternue un coup ca ira mieux


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim là, c'est signe de bonne santé sans doutes. Ou signe que j'ai faim


A mon avis c'est signe que tu vas manger


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Spyro, dis donc, y pête le feu ton nouvel avatar !


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Spyro, dis donc, y pête le feu ton nouvel avatar !


_C'est... euh... c'est pas par ce coté là que... euh... en fait là il crache plutôt tu vois _

En fait ça fait un moment que je voulais le mettre, et je me suis dit que c'était le bon jour pour déclarer ma flamme   

_Mais il est pas fini, il faut que je rajoute une cheminée 
Et peut-être une kaskette _


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

pffff....j'ai eu de ces dalles.....mmmm....bon app....

(ps:super passionnant ce fil des fois...  )


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

j'me gratte dans le dos la mainant


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Là, tout de suite, ma fille regardait sur la Cinq un dessin animé, une histoire de *Souris*, dont le réalisateur s'appelle *Mc Intosh*  

Funny, is'nt it ?  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

Là, je viens une fois de plus de me prendre la tete avec ma future ex femme au sujet des accords de divorce.
C'est où le mode coup de boule ne rafale?  

Sinon, j'ai faim.


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'me gratte dans le dos la mainant


 plus bas


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Là je rentre du resto et je me sens un poil trop positif


----------



## Caster (14 Février 2005)

je viens d'écrire un petit mot pour ma chérie (St Valentin)  :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je rentre du resto et je me sens un poil trop positif



ça va chier cette après midi


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

J'esaye de manger un sandwich avec ma main gauche (fracture du coude droit) ... et ca me fait super "ierch" depuis 1 semaine !!!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'attends qu'on m'envoie des trucs par mail pour pouvoir bosser, et y a personne dans le minichat 

_Ah tiens si_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _C'est... euh... c'est pas par ce coté là que... euh... en fait là il crache plutôt tu vois _









 Bravo, on dirait du "Roberto"


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Là maintenant, j'ai fini le classeur de calcul de bulletin de salaire d'assistante maternelle modèle 2005-1, et ça maaaarche


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Tu lui apprends à l'ver les poulettes avec ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

Roberto 
Est ce que tu connais l'agence contre courant à Nantes ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'ai un méchant coup de barre...
C'est pas pour ce que je me suis dépensé au travail...
_(Bon il arrive ce mail qui me bloque ?)_

Je vais me faire un thé tiens...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Moi j'installe mon pc (voui bah c'est bon hein  ) portable que le chef vient de m'offrir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Là je surfe aussi avec mon PC pendant que je crypte le mac en Filevault (pas confiance en airport express totallement).


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'installe mon pc (voui bah c'est bon hein  ) portable que le chef vient de m'offrir



Bassman, on a dit "pas de gros mots sur le forum"


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'installe mon pc (voui bah c'est bon hein  ) portable que le chef vient de m'offrir


 dejà degouté du G5 ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on a dit "pas de gros mots sur le forum"


Ah ? 
Y a pas longtemps alors


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de descendre au garage dans les cartons poussièreux pour trouver des trésors à offrir à mon fiston : *des voitures-de-quand-j'étais-petit...*
> :love:  :love:
> 
> Une Lancia Aurélia et une Mercédès, je les ai nettoyé, _et roulez jeunesse !!_


 c'est marrant, t'as pas l'air aussi vieux  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dejà degouté du G5 ?


 
Nan, le G5 c'est a moi, le portable c'est a moi mais pour le taf (enfin il fera plus que le taff  )


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'ai fini le classeur de calcul de bulletin de salaire d'assistante maternelle modèle 2005-1, et ça maaaarche


 un classeur de calcul qui marche ? les progrès de microsoft sont fulgurants ! :affraid:


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan, le G5 c'est a moi, le portable c'est a moi mais pour le taf (enfin il fera plus que le taff  )


 des jeux  :affraid:  (lacheur !  )


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> Y a pas longtemps alors



Ô si, ça fait longtemps.


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (enfin il fera plus que le taff  )


Noooooooon, tu vas jouer à CS ???


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooon, tu vas jouer à CS ???



traître


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un classeur de calcul qui marche ? les progrès de microsoft sont fulgurants ! :affraid:



Microsoft à réussi *UN* soft, c'est Excel. C'est surement parce que c'est leur seul logiciel à avoir été créé pour Mac, puis porté ensuite sur PC (eh oui, peu le savent, mais c'est bien comme ça que ça s'est passé, on avait Excel sur Mac quand les PC se contentaient de Multiplan)


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> leur seul logiciel à avoir été créé pour Mac, puis porté ensuite sur PC


C'est pas le cas de word aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le cas de word aussi ?



Non, il a été créé sous MS DOS celui là, sans la souris, tout au clavier, un vrai travail d'artiste


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooon, tu vas jouer à CS ???



Ca va pas ??? :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas ??? :affraid:


Ah ouf


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

J'ai de quoi te faire la gueule pour les 15 prochaines années facile la


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de quoi te faire la gueule pour les 15 prochaines années facile la


Je t'inviterai à la soutenance de thèse de monfrère, y aura surement des ptis fours, ça te va ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

bon ca va, je passe l'eponge


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

héoh tu me passes pas comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> héoh tu me passes pas comme ça



Voilà le genre  de blagues que je me suis empêché de faire pour ne pas me faire bouler rouge... :rose:  :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Moi en ce moment je défèque sur Marillion..


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Microsoft à réussi *UN* soft, c'est Excel. C'est surement parce que c'est leur seul logiciel à avoir été créé pour Mac, puis porté ensuite sur PC (eh oui, peu le savent, mais c'est bien comme ça que ça s'est passé, on avait Excel sur Mac quand les PC se contentaient de Multiplan)



Et gna gna gna et gna gna gna et le mac c'est mieux et les PC c'est pas bien et gna gna gna et gna gna gna... Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...

Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et gna gna gna et gna gna gna et le mac c'est mieux et les PC c'est pas bien et gna gna gna et gna gna gna... Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
> 
> Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
> Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
> ...



Bonne soirée Sonny...


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le genre  de blagues que je me suis empêché de faire pour ne pas me faire bouler rouge... :rose:  :casse:



Je vois pas le rapport.
Mais avec un commentaire comme ça, tu risque effectivement de t'en prendre d'autres...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

la en ce moment je me demande si je serai sur pied demain   

pour le moment c'est pas gagné


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée Sonny...



Merci, toi aussi.

J'ai pas un tout petit peu raison ?


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la en ce moment je me demande si je serai sur pied demain
> 
> pour le moment c'est pas gagné



Et ben si t'es pas sur pied demain, tu le seras aprés demain, y a pire.

Tu vas pas nous courir sur le haricot avec ton bulletin de santé tous les jours ???!!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Tiens Sonny a posté...

Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

Toute cette tendresse :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Sonny a posté...
> 
> Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
> Comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant, comme c'est chiant...
> ...



C'est de bonne guerre...

Fouette le tout de même avec ton zob, me dit mon pere...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ben si t'es pas sur pied demain, tu le seras aprés demain, y a pire.
> 
> Tu vas pas nous courir sur le haricot avec ton bulletin de santé tous les jours ???!!!





on ne parle que si on sait

tu ne sais pas donc tu te la FERME !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette tendresse :love:



Oui hein... mais c'est lui qui ne m'aime pas, moi j'ai de la tendresse pour les mortels...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne parle que si on sait
> 
> tu ne sais pas donc tu te la FERME !!!



Quelle étrange grippe, il te pousse des burnes !!


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toute cette tendresse :love:


C'est même de l'amour je dirais !


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Mais c'est sur minou !!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Bon  je pensais pas dire ça un jour... :mouais: :mouais:


Mais qui dit réforme de l'Education Nationale, dit Gréve!!!!!      Ya appel à la gréve demain, et comme moi je bosse la nuit, bah pour moi la grève c'est la veille!!!   
Du coup ce soir je vais pouvoir aller à la féte de la St Valentin qui se passe chez moi et où je croyais pas aller puisque au départ je bossais   
Et voila je suis contente  De perdre 1/30 éme de mon salaire   

Mais bon en plus c'est pour la bonne cause...  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Tout bonnement scandaleux.

Pour ce genre de cas, je prone l'arrachage testiculaire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Là, maintenant, je crois que je vais démonter mon clavier.
Il doit y avoir des morceaux de Shamallow coincés dedans : personne ne comprend ce que je raconte ce soir.
Vous allez me dire : comme d'habitude, mais quand même un peu plus...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle étrange grippe, il te pousse des burnes !!



J'allais le dire mon sonnynounet


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout bonnement scandaleux.
> 
> Pour ce genre de cas, je prone l'arrachage testiculaire.


Bah elle le fait d'jà tous les jours


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Du coup ce soir je vais pouvoir aller à la féte de la St Valentin qui se passe chez moi et où je croyais pas aller puisque au départ je bossais


C'est pas un truc pour célibataires ?
T'es sûre qu'ils te laisseront entrer ?


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un truc pour célibataires ?
> T'es sûre qu'ils te laisseront entrer ?



Non c'est bon je suis déjà chez moi...   Et je compte y rester... Zauront du mal à me virer!!!  :hein:


 .....  :mouais: .... :mouais: 


Quoique tu me mets le doute là!! C'est peut être plus sage que je  les laisse pas rentrer finalement...    :hein:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Bah toujours pas de déclaration enflammée... qu'est ce qu'elle fout ???  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bon je suis déjà chez moi...   Et je compte y rester... Zauront du mal à me virer!!!  :hein:
> 
> 
> .....  :mouais: .... :mouais:
> ...



Une petite question...qui me turluzob depuis un moment...

Tié bonne ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Sonny a toujours été un grand dragueur, un vrai romantique :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Arfff non c'est bon yaura d'autre filles bien plus bonne que moi 


Euhh non j'entend déjà les questions, c'est pas une pa...ouze  

En fait entre potes célibataires on se fait une soirée quich St Valentin, avec bougies, roses, ballon en forme de coeur ect....    :love:  :love: Comme ça pour parodier.


Oui je sais Sonny, c'est gna-gna au possible....   Mais on aime bien de temps en temps sombrer au plus profond du gna-gna world


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est bon je suis déjà chez moi...   Et je compte y rester... Zauront du mal à me virer!!!  :hein:
> 
> 
> .....  :mouais: .... :mouais:
> ...



invite nous alors


----------



## Nexka (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




Ohhhh  :love: Je l'avais pas vu le Sonny avec son croissant :love:!!! Trop mimi!!!


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

là je viens de changer mon avatar  dites moi si vous préfériez l'ancien


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de changer mon avatar  dites moi si vous préfériez l'ancien



tes un fille ?  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes un fille ?  :mouais:


            
        
etc.


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> etc.



l'avatar fait limite trav, j'en perd mon latin :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes un fille ?  :mouais:


 si c'est pour être lesbienne ouais


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'avatar fait limite trav, j'en perd mon latin :rateau:


Je me marre surtout parce qu'on lui a déjà posé la question, je crois que c'était dans la V1 de ce thread


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'avatar fait limite trav, j'en perd mon latin :rateau:




t'as raison, j'ai pas envie de rester comme ça  :rose:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je me marre surtout parce qu'on lui a déjà posé la question, je crois que c'était dans la V1 de ce thread


 ouais, je sais plus qui c'était mais pour elle ou lui j'étais une fille


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, j'ai pas envie de rester comme ça  :rose:



Ca fout la trouille


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca fout la trouille


 le pire c'est quand je suis en robe de marié


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca fout la trouille



tu en veux encore un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouais, je sais plus qui c'était mais pour elle ou lui j'étais une fille





c'etait moi la fautive :rose:


----------



## Gabi (14 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En fait entre potes célibataires on se fait une soirée quich



C'est à dire ? :mouais:

Vous allez passer la soirée à vous gaver de quiche lorraine pour masquer votre desespoir de célibataire ?

_A l'oignon, ma préferée !



_____


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'etait moi la fautive :rose:


 ah oui c'est vrai !!!  et y avait pas une autre personne que tu avais confondu ? :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez passer la soirée à manger de la quiche lorraine ? Le concours de celui qu'en mange le plus ?


La classe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah oui c'est vrai !!!  et y avait pas une autre personne que tu avais confondu ? :rateau:




oui , tibo :rose:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La classe quoi



c'est bon la ouiche lorraine, tien je vais aller voir mon p'tit Hugues


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui , tibo :rose:


 et Tibo c'est .....


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et Tibo c'est .....



que personne ne sait  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la en ce moment je me demande si je serai sur pied demain
> 
> pour le moment c'est pas gagné


tenace la grippe, hein 
allez, bon rétablissement, soigne-toi bien :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que personne ne sait  :rateau:


 toi non plus tu t'en rappelles pas


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> que personne ne sait  :rateau:



Avec les chats, c'est pas toujours facile à voir, surtout s'ils sont petits... Faut être expert


----------



## Caster (14 Février 2005)

c'est toujours aussi Hard le lundi ....... je vais aller au dodo  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Avec les chats, c'est pas toujours facile à voir, surtout s'ils sont petits... Faut être expert


Et avoir des gants solides


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Février 2005)

en ce moment je suis dans mon lit, je surfe sur mon p'tit iBook grace à la connexion wifi du voisin 
pénard au chaud avec en fond sonore itunes qui me joue la BO d'Amélie Poulin 
enfin le bonheur si je veux

je vous souhaite une bonne nuit et prompte rétablissement à Robertav


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Au dodo et bonne camomille pour Robertav


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Là je viens de dîner et je me tape un petit amontillado (un Domecq) en faisant mon courrier... J'aime bien le sherry après dîner...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

et bonne et douce et reveuse bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> et bonne et douce et reveuse bonne nuit


 bonne nuit robertav  bon rétablissement :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit robertav  bon rétablissement :love:


pas  touche à la copine à Mackie !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Février 2005)

là je matte TF1 et je me fend la gueule devant cette emission de merde  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> là je matte TF1 et je me fend la gueule devant cette emission de merde  :rateau:



Quoi, déjà vendredi ? Super !


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> pas  touche à la copine à Mackie !!


 mille millions de mille sabords !!! t'as la grippe toi aussi ? :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, déjà vendredi ? Super !



si tu te base sur les emissions de merde pour faire ton calendrier ca doit etre dur avec toutes les bouzes de TF1  :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (15 Février 2005)

J'ai voulu gonfler un c½ur pour ma copine... il m'a éclaté à la tete!

Vive la St Valentin...   :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai voulu gonfler un c½ur pour ma copine... il m'a éclaté à la tete!
> 
> Vive la St Valentin...   :rateau:




C'est l'intention qui compte ! Elle a pomper elle(un ballon hein)? :rateau:


----------



## chupastar (15 Février 2005)

Tu parles, ma copine est aux States en ce moment... 

(génial ton avatar!   )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles, ma copine est aux States en ce moment...
> 
> (génial ton avatar!   )



Au moins t'as economisé le cadeau xD :rateau:

(Mon avatar te remercie)


----------



## chupastar (15 Février 2005)

C'est clair!


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## toys (15 Février 2005)

la pouf pouf comme ca ces le moment de detente quand j en ai marre de faire le site de mes potes il est bien leur site je m amuse bien mais des foix Y EN A MARE   
ca vas mieux un coup que l on gueule . bon aller ces repartie


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

A personne qu'est levé c'matin ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

En ce moment j'ai nettement l'impression de m'être levé pour rien


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2005)

hop, j'y go, 2 rendez vous de job aujourd'hui


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En ce momùent j'ai nettement l'impression de m'être levé pour rien



Meuh non, trainer au lit, c'est du temps perdu    :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2005)

Roberto, 

Comment vas?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

coffee time

mackie: M**** pour tes rv


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2005)

Bon café Teo, je vais attaquer le deuxième.

Roberto : tout pareil avec mes parents. Par contre avec mes moches-parents, aucun problème...


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je dis:

Bonjour tous le monde


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je dis:
> 
> Bonjour tous le monde


 

La voilà qui revient se frotter à ma grandeur...


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La voilà qui revient se frotter à ma grandeur...



J'me frotte pas, mis à part au gant de crin....C'est le seul abrassif que j'supporte


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'me frotte pas, mis à part au gant de crin....C'est le seul abrassif que j'supporte


 
File lui quand même une mandale, me dit mon père...


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> File lui quand même une mandale, me dit mon père...



En tous cas, la citation, même légèrement adaptée, montre bien que Sonny est un vrai romantique.   

J'attends avec impatience l'adaptation du combat avec la pieuvre dans les travailleurs de la mer !


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, la citation, même légèrement adaptée, montre bien que Sonny est un vrai romantique.
> 
> J'attends avec impatience l'adaptation du combat avec la pieuvre dans les travailleurs de la mer !


 

Faut que je me documente...


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

Rambo 3 je dirais plutot


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

hey ouvre tes yeux j'suis la moi


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Et ho !!


J'fais ce que je peux...


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Eh mais chuis là moi.
C'est pas cool ça.

[/mode C.Lambert]


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

'scusez je passe un coup de chiffon sur le zinc; voilà merci c'est fait


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Si je mets "Schtroumpf qui schtroumpfe du schtroumpf" comme _Titre d'utilisateur personnalisé_, vous croyez que ça sera trop long ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

nan c'est impec'

Pis on sait bien ce qui va arriver comme ca


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Trois "Hé" différents !*
> _C'est une vraie haie d'honneur !_
> :love:
> [mode_thebig_OFF]



*Eh* ben dis donc !


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ho !!
> 
> 
> J'fais ce que je peux...



Oui comme d'hab, pas grand chose


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Tu réclames ta raclée ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Là? ... Je fulmine et rumine à cause de la neige qui m'empêche de circuler... La peste blanche s'est abattue en masse sur le pauvre monde... Notre Dieu parkinsonnien s'est mis en tête de recouvrir sa pittoyable création d'un vaste slip kangourou à la blancheur plus que douteuse... J'ai les boules  et j'attend avec impatience le jour de la Bête!!!!


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sois plus clair* dans tes z'intentions : tu verras, les filles préfèrent savoir où elles mettent... heu... _les pieds._


mes Zintention: un hommage à feu peyo  
_
"feu" haha c'est amusant ça tiens... hum :rose:_


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Je soupçonne Spyro d'avoir eu les même lectures que moi... _mais je suis sûr que SonnyB. va nous proposer de souffler dans sa flûte à six schtroumpf _


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je soupçonne Spyro d'avoir eu les même lectures que moi... _mais je suis sûr que SonnyB. va nous proposer de souffler dans sa flûte à six schtroumpf _


 
Avec doigté baroque...


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Faut pas abuser quand même à force ça s'use


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la pouf pouf comme ca ces le moment de detente quand j en ai marre de faire le site de mes potes il est bien leur site je m amuse bien mais des foix Y EN A MARE
> ca vas mieux un coup que l on gueule . bon aller ces repartie



Un nouveau pseudo Mackie?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

Vive St Trop !


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

>


Je m'élève contre l'utilisation de ce smiley !!


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il doit s'agir de *"La Bête Humaine"*, avec Jean Valjean.
> :mouais:



Et son célèbre refrain :

Jean Netton mate Camille
Larirette, larirette
Jean Netton mate Camille
Et s'en va s'abraser le jonc

 :mouais:   

encore une erreur de lien


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je m'élève contre l'usage de ce smiley !!



Merci Spyro!!!!! 
Du coup j'ai réédité mon post


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

J'viens de livrer un pc a un con, je me suis bien contenu pour ne pas l'envoyer chier.

Vivement mon prix nobel de la paix...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de livrer un pc a un con, je me suis bien contenu pour ne pas l'envoyer chier.
> 
> Vivement mon prix nobel de la paix...



   La sagesse, à la longue, fait serrer les fesses, même aux plus bélliqueux       
tu l'auras un jour, le Chantal Nobel...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

J'attends le XServe de ma boîte qui devrait être là au plus tard en début d'aprèm


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

burp;


----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si je mets "Schtroumpf qui schtroumpfe du schtroumpf" comme _Titre d'utilisateur personnalisé_, vous croyez que ça sera trop long ?



Ah oui? Fahnir c'est un cousin à toi??   Il devient quoi??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

... Prout... grat grat grat... Schnirrrrrfl...


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui? Fahnir c'est un cousin à toi??   Il devient quoi??



Il fait pompier (à l'eau salée) _rappel : il s'agit de Fafnir et non de Fahnir tsss y'a plus de jeunesse_


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

Là je me dis que les comptines ont un charme certain...
:love:


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je me dis que les comptines ont un charme certain...


Oh oui chante nous une comptine, si teu pléééééééééé :love:


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Là je cherche quelqu'un à qui filer des coups de boule dans la facette. _sinon faut que je trouve tout plein de portraits illustrant les diversités sexuelles et éthniques des équipes du Groupe  mais en fait  :_


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> burp;



WOW!! Ca c'est du post


----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il fait pompier (à l'eau salée) _rappel : il s'agit de Fafnir et non de Fahnir tsss y'a plus de jeunesse_




Rhooo tu sais ce qu'on dit...   Les prénoms n'ont pas d'orthographe.


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo tu sais ce qu'on dit...   Les prénoms n'ont pas d'orthographe.





			
				machine sournoise a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nexka.



ça a failli te tomber dessus


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Là je cherche quelqu'un à qui filer des coups de boule dans la facette. _sinon faut que je trouve tout plein de portraits illustrant les diversités sexuelles et éthniques des équipes du Groupe  mais en fait  :_



Ben si ça peut te rendre service, tant qu'ils sont verts, moi, je prends


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

:sleep: Bon, Salut a tous,Je me leve....:sleep: et vais aller me laver les dents......a tout de suite.... :sleep: 


 :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: Bon, Salut a tous,Je me leve....:sleep: et vais aller me laver les dents......a tout de suite.... :sleep:
> 
> 
> :sleep:



   3 minutes, minimum (pour le brossage)


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

toujours courir après la Vie... après le temps qui file trop vite... savoir gérer l'angoisse comme si l'on est seule au monde... savoir qu'il me reste de la force... même si je suis à bout de forces...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toujours courir après la Vie... après le temps qui file trop vite... savoir gérer l'angoisse comme si l'on est seule au monde... savoir qu'il me reste de la force... même si je suis à bout de forces...


Pas mieux


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

je dis pas non à toutes les largesses que vous daignerez m'accorder...

Sinon là je vais manger

Miam


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 3 minutes, minimum (pour le brossage)


 faudrait avoir confirmation de Gabi     mais ca fait quelques jours qu'on l'a pas vu par ici
doit etre en train de chasser les fees....
mais oui, 3mn ca me semble bien......

bon, je regarde le clip de Gwen Stefani sur l'itms .... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toujours courir après la Vie... après le temps qui file trop vite... savoir gérer l'angoisse comme si l'on est seule au monde... savoir qu'il me reste de la force... même si je suis à bout de forces...



malheureusement, pas mieux.


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ben si ça peut te rendre service, tant qu'ils sont verts, moi, je prends



Ben c'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque mais la machine elle veut pas _pour revebir au sujet, je viens de me faire deux petits basques là _


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je regarde le *slip*de Gwen Stefani sur l'itms .... :mouais:


 quelqu'un a lu comme moi . Roberto ?


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
oh fachte, j'allais oublier le tiers provisionnel !

l'urssaf, le fisc, la copro, l'edf, ft... je sais pas ce qu'ils ont ce mois ci, ils en veulent sévère à mon compte en banque  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## mado (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement, pas mieux.


 
Y'a une épidémie ou quoi ?

Pas mieux non plus.


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une épidémie ou quoi ?


C'est pourtant passé le mois de novembre


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a une épidémie ou quoi ?



Ben  la grippe non 


_en tous cas courage à toutes et tous_


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (j'offre pas des fleurs au mecs, ma môman m'a dit que ça fait jaser)...


Alors que porter un sous-tif avec des pamplemousses...


----------



## Bassman (15 Février 2005)

Hop de retour après le miam 

La menant j'prend un peu de temps pour preparer le serveur pour notre lan de Samedi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Là je rentre de courses, parti sous une tempête de neige : résultat, pas un chat, l'autoroute pour vite bacler cette corvée 
Ent je me lance dans l'écoute des tubes de Pierre Bachelet...


----------



## Nexka (15 Février 2005)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon du saucisson de dragon à votre avis ? Et en carpaccio ?



C'est plein d'écailles


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et en tartare ?
> :mouais:


Pourquoi pas à la basquaise pendant que t'y es ?


----------



## Irish whistle (15 Février 2005)

Re salut à tous

Là maintenant une chose géniale vient de m'être annoncée.

Après des mois de chômage, La société UPS vient de m'embaucher en CDI pour travailler à DUBLIN, IRLANDE.

Je suis ravie et soulagée


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Après des mois de chômage, La société UPS vient de m'embaucher en CDI pour travailler à DUBLIN, IRLANDE.


C'est pas dans le 15e ça 
Tu vas devoir changer de pseudo  

PS:


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Février 2005)

Moi je viens de me faire jeter du sujet d'a-coté... trop politique alors ? :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de me faire jeter du sujet d'a-coté... trop politique alors ? :rose:



farpaitment ! 
Doué en lecture


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de me faire jeter du sujet d'a-coté... trop politique alors ? :rose:


Te plains pas, t'as évité le goudron et les plumes 

_PS: et encore, toi tu demandais pas de la drogue _


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de me faire jeter du sujet d'a-coté... trop politique alors ? :rose:



Fais péter un Daikiri et on oublie tout  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Sache que Finn est un tyran, en témoigne des milliers de 24 packs mort retrouvés avec un sachet plastic bleu sur la tête


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Daikiri


Y a un rapport avec les gastronomes en culotte courte ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a un rapport avec les gastronomes en culotte courte ?



ben,ça depend si tu aime le Daikiri ou pas......
en ce qui me concerne avec beaucoup de glace, je trouve ça exquis......


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne avec beaucoup de glace, je trouve ça exquis......


Ah euh ça doit être un truc qui se boit alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah euh ça doit être un truc qui se boit alors



dans un shaker, 
1 bonne dose de rhum brun.....
1 plus grose dose de sucre de canne....
un citron presse 
et beaucoup de glace.....

(un peu comme un Ti punch....mais avec du rhum brun....)
voila........


sinon, je suis les reaction desabuse d'un tout nouveau qui s'enerve sur finn dans les T-shirt de finn....Peuchere......


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah euh ça doit être un truc qui se boit alors



 je crois pas non :mouais:


:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans un shaker,
> 1 bonne dose de rhum brun.....
> 1 plus grose dose de sucre de canne....
> un citron presse
> ...


un peu de culture



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je suis les reaction desabuse d'un tout nouveau qui s'enerve sur finn dans les T-shirt de finn....Peuchere......


non ! ça existe ça ? :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Là je me prend le choux sur des problèmes de chrnologie et je lis _"biome franco-germanique"_  ben ça forniquait déjà fort en europe au jurassique sup


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un peu de culture
> 
> 
> non ! ça existe ça ? :affraid:



ho.....c'est vrai...pourquoi du sucre de canne......hum.....bon....c'est pas grave c'est bon aussi...
merci pour le lien......

et si tu veux voir le fameux post c'est ici


----------



## supermoquette (15 Février 2005)

Y a un Dr. Slip qui m'a boulé vert, j'dois l'prendre comment ?


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un Dr. Slip qui m'a boulé vert, j'dois l'prendre comment ?



Comme il se doit..... En baissant l'futal


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un Dr. Slip qui m'a boulé vert, j'dois l'prendre comment ?


Par les élastiques.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

là je suis rentré depuis une demi heure le moral sous les pieds

je me suis levé a 6h pour me bourrer des medoc
sortie encore fievreuse sous une neige glaciale 
j'ai passé la journée a faire des test casse tete  que j'ai reussi 
pour m'entendre dire en fin d'aprem 
" desolé , on avait pas remarqué que il vous manque le diplome professionel
de niveau 1 de qualification dans le commerce , mais vous pouvez bla bla bla ...."


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a un Dr. Slip qui m'a boulé vert, j'dois l'prendre comment ?


 pas sur la tête :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je suis rentré depuis une demi heure le moral sous les pieds
> 
> je me suis levé a 6h pour me bourrer des medoc
> sortie encore fievreuse sous une neige glaciale
> ...



Ben ,MERDE, bon courage.......


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je suis rentré depuis une demi heure le moral sous les pieds
> 
> je me suis levé a 6h pour me bourrer des medoc
> sortie encore fievreuse sous une neige glaciale
> ...


 
Cabinet de recrutement ??

J'ai fréquenté ce genre de racaille à un moment.

Se faire recruter pour un boulot par un type qui ne connait pas le boulot en question c'est un vrai plaisir..


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prend le choux sur des problèmes de chrnologie et je lis _"biome franco-germanique"_  ben ça forniquait déjà fort en europe au jurassique sup



Ch'sais pas, j'ai arrèté en jurrassic'elem, c'est à cause de ce sacré tacé qu'était si lurien qu'on a du lui faire une ordo ... Vice hien !


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2005)

Là je me prends 5 minutes pour passer au bar, ce que je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire jusqu'ici. Mais que fait la police ?  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Courage Roberta, ne te laisse pas abattre !
(tiens j'essaie contre la grippe un traitement innovant : le coup de boule. On ne sait jamais)

Ma douce qui est à peine plus jeune que toi (36 ans) s'est fait dire récemment par un de ces trouduc de cabinets (le mot convient !)  de recrutement que euhhh, évidemment, côtés qualifications, impec, mais que euhh, vous savez, finalement la boîte en question préfère des gens plus jeunes, qui seront plus «malléables»
Ouais, il faut comprendre par là PLUS DOCILES ! Ben tiens


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

là je m'enerve contre les programmeqs trop gourmants en memeire et le swap qui en decoule


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je m'enerve contre les programmeqs trop gourmants en memeire et le swap qui en decoule



Jamais eu aucune incompatibilité entre ma mémère et mon programme : je prends des jours pour lui rendre visite.

Là, je pense au gigantesque Aïoli que je vais m'ingurgiter demain.


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2005)

encore 4 jours de vacances :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Jamais eu aucune incompatibilité entre ma mémère et mon programme : je prends des jours pour lui rendre visite.
> 
> Là, je pense au gigantesque Aïoli que je vais m'ingurgiter demain.



Très moyen comme réponse. Note : ne plus poster après 18 heures.


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Jamais eu aucune incompatibilité entre ma mémère et mon programme : je prends des jours pour lui rendre visite.
> 
> Là, je pense au gigantesque Aïoli que je vais m'ingurgiter demain.


  

et je rale aussi contre mes doigts qui trouvent pas les bonnes touches ! (limite des fois ils sont cons comme un mac !  )


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2005)

Je digère...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Là, je bisque parce que j'étais pas là sur le thread "T-shirt pour Finn Atlas", cet après midi


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2005)

je suis crevé @+


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

là  je me remets au boulot, bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Là, je bisque parce que j'étais pas là sur le thread "T-shirt pour Finn Atlas", cet après midi



alors,je veux pas en rejouter mais tu as vraiment manque quelque chose.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Là, je fais le tour du bar pour voir les vieux verres pas tout à fait vides mais plus trop frais non plus...


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Là ménant je me coupe les gri... les ongles. 

Et puis après, dodo


----------



## Caster (15 Février 2005)

je reviens d'une soirée MAC ..... je lis mes mails ...; petit tour sur les Forums et au dodo


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

là je reflechi serieusement à changer de metier  :sleep: :hosto:


----------



## elektroseb (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je reflechi serieusement à changer de metier  :sleep: :hosto:



 Grug!
petit coup de blues?


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je reflechi serieusement à changer de metier  :sleep: :hosto:


ben moi aussi tiens...  ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi tiens...  ...



ben moi non tiens......


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Ben moi, a c't'heure, j'réfléchis même plus, Allez, dodo, bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## chupastar (16 Février 2005)

Je prépare mon lit pour aller me coucher...  Bye bye et à demain!


----------



## Franswa (16 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je vais me coucher... :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Février 2005)

Je viens de finir une partie de Age Of Mythologie avec un ami corse sur Game Ranger....
et maintenant, hop ....au lit.... :sleep: 


A bientot...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi tiens...  ...



Moi aussi. 

Là, je vais me coucher.

Je viens de voir un reportage effrayant sur l'Algérie.   
Il termine sur une note d'espoir mais bon, avec ce qu'on a vu avant...


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Là je viens de regarder et pinter mes relevés de banque et je me dis que j'ai besoin d'évasion et d'un verre !   

(ma douce vient de me dire qu'elle confisquait les catalogues de bouquinistes jusqu'à Pâques)  


15 minutes plus tard :

euh, je veux dire pointer, bien sûr


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je prépare mon lit pour aller me coucher...  Bye bye et à demain!



Mais on est déjà demain !!!


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Le chauffagiste s'occupe d'un de mes radiateurs et je me prépare pour un rendez-vous à 9h30

bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2005)

Gna Gna !!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Gné ?


----------



## Anonyme. (16 Février 2005)

Moi ? J'élargis le cercle de macG


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

Quelqu'un a physiquement touché mon ordi ça va charcler


----------



## Nexka (16 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là je reflechi serieusement à changer de metier  :sleep: :hosto:



Si tu veux il cherche un pion dans mon lycée...


----------



## Nexka (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi tiens...  ...



Il cherche une pionne aussi remarque 


Sinon l'année prochaine, l'infirmière s'en va à la retraite... Ca te dis de quitter le sud??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Euh, il est encore trop tôt pour parler boulot, ouch, merci


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

_*Bonjour !!!*_

  



Edit : oups j'me suis trompée de thread... :rose:
 ​


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux il cherche un pion dans mon lycée...



faut écrire ou ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Février 2005)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes et bonne journee.....:sleep:
bon, c'est pas tout mais pour une fois, faut que je bosse.....

Go!


----------



## pixelemon (16 Février 2005)

je me reveille  rtt day


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a physiquement touché mon ordi ça va charcler



Et moralement, t'aurais fait quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je me reveille  rtt day



Tu bosses pas les jours ou t'as des rototo ? 'tain, l'bol !


----------



## Immelman (16 Février 2005)

Je suis au milieu d'une semaine hyper charge...  Pas le temps pour poster sur Macge. Bon, 10 minutes de repit avant de passer 2 heures avec une prof russe  Quelle plaie...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Allez, destination baignoire
Malheureusement personne pour m'accompagner si c'n'est un canard en plastique....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2005)

Bon, puisque quelqu'un a fermé le forum des râleurs ; je viens râler ici...

Qui a fait ça à ma voiture???   C'est pire qu'hier!!! Allez! Je veux des noms!!!  Je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout! ... Bien... Je souhaite que le ou les coupables se dénoncent rapidement et viennent dare dare avec des pelles pour m'enlever toute cette merde!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque quelqu'un a fermé le forum des râleurs ; je viens râler ici...
> 
> Qui a fait ça à ma voiture???   C'est pire qu'hier!!! Allez! Je veux des noms!!!  Je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout! ... Bien... Je souhaite que le ou les coupables se dénoncent rapidement et viennent dare dare avec des pelles pour m'enlever toute cette merde!!!



c'est une POLO ??? T'inquiètes pô, les VW, c solide, ça démarre par tous les temps !

Euh, ne vas pas aux toilettes avant de sortir, des fois que t'aurais b'Zoin de pisser dans la serrure pour l'ouvrir


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque quelqu'un a fermé le forum des râleurs ; je viens râler ici...
> 
> Qui a fait ça à ma voiture???   C'est pire qu'hier!!! Allez! Je veux des noms!!!  Je ne trouve pas ça drôle du tout! ... Bien... Je souhaite que le ou les coupables se dénoncent rapidement et viennent dare dare avec des pelles pour m'enlever toute cette merde!!!



Bataille !!     :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Je regarde la température extérieure et je me dis que c'est pas humain..  

A part la cheminée, un tapis moelleux, un ipod dans les oreilles, un vin chaud et un kinder version supermoquette, je vois pas ce qui pourrait être mieux là.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Il va falloir que je sorte. Je dois prendre des photos du Carnaval des enfants du quartier pour le journal d'une assoce. Je vais encore me faire prendre pour un vieux pédophile mais enfin...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

bon app et bonne neige pour tous !!!      :love:


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

salut Princess 
Là je fais chauffer mon chti fruchtuk de midi.
ici il fait froid de chez froid (je suis même sorti de Paris et c'est pire  ) mais soleil et pas de neige...


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Là j'ai remonté de la cave mon convecteur d'appoint. Au cas où. Pour l'instant, ça va encore. Viens d'imprimer quelques centaines de pages sur ma grosse Laser A3 qui vaut bien un radiateur (ça refroidit pas vite une laser).
Vais bientôt pouvoir faire des sorbets sur mon balcon. Me souviens quand j'étais môme des sorbets à la neige = on creusait un trou dans la neige bien propre du dessous, on y versait de la gelée de groseille et on mélangeait bien, puis chacun amenait sa cuiller...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> salut Princess
> Là je fais chauffer mon chti fruchtuk de midi.
> ici il fait froid de chez froid (je suis même sorti de Paris et c'est pire  ) mais soleil et pas de neige...




moi j'ai fait une soupe mais pas envie de manger ....
ici aussi froid, 5 minutes pour aerer l'appart et de 25° c'est tombé a 16° !!!

demain sa donne quoi ? 

    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens quand j'étais môme des sorbets à la neige = on creusait un trou dans la neige bien propre du dessous, on y versait de la gelée de groseille et on mélangeait bien, puis chacun amenait sa cuiller...




j'ai fait plein de chose avec la neige mais jamais mangé avec     

avec la nutella sa donne quoi ?  

ben oui, j'aime pas la confiture !! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait plein de chose avec la neige mais jamais mangé avec
> 
> avec la nutella sa donne quoi ?
> 
> ben oui, j'aime pas la confiture !! :rose:



t'as déjà essayé de tartiner du nutella qui sort du frigo ? Alors avec de la neige, j'te dis pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde la température extérieure et je me dis que c'est pas humain..
> 
> A part la cheminée, un tapis moelleux, un ipod dans les oreilles, un vin chaud et un kinder version supermoquette, je vois pas ce qui pourrait être mieux là.



Un Supermoquette déguisé en kinder ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

de retour au taf lundi :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de retour au taf lundi :rateau:



Dans une nouvelle boîte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Là tout de suite, je me demande si ce serait pas le moment de lancer le tradada "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? v2", parce que çui là, y commence à avoir des temps de réponse façon escargot paralytique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un Supermoquette déguisé en kinder ?



Je pense que ça veut vouloir dire un truc qu'il est euh... enfin... pas la peine d'en fait un dessin


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans une nouvelle boîte ?


 
DJ Mackie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça veut vouloir dire un truc qu'il est euh... enfin... pas la peine d'en fait un dessin



NAN ! C'était juste une hypothèse de travail


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans une nouvelle boîte ?



oui, au passage c'est mal d'achetter sur l'applestore acheter tous chez votre Apple Center :rateau:


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! C'était juste une hypothèse de travail


 
Travail ?  
Nan, je suis en vacances !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Travail ?
> Nan, je suis en vacances !!



Toi, p'têt ...


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, p'têt ...


 
Ben oui, j'avoue :rose:   

Et après la cheminée, le tapis, etc, etc,.. je vais aller transformer la salle de bain en sauna.  

Quelqu'un prépare un brunch ?!


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là tout de suite, je me demande si ce serait pas le moment de lancer le tradada "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? v2", parce que çui là, y commence à avoir des temps de réponse façon escargot paralytique


Tu veux dire "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (ter)"

Ou bien "TER (Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?)" 

_Mais non ce n'est pas un thread à flood :rateau:_


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Je me fais un café. Ca c'est vachement refroidi: il fait à peine 3°C par ici. Mais pas de neige sur la colline encore


----------



## Foguenne (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, au passage c'est mal d'achetter sur l'applestore acheter tous chez votre Apple Center :rateau:



Tu me donneras l'adresse du tien.  
J'aime mon Apple Center mais bon, 150 km, c'est un peu long.


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Pfou j'suis stressé a mort et j'arrive a rien faire


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu me donneras l'adresse du tien.



ça je sais pas


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou j'suis stressé a mort et j'arrive a rien faire



Faut pas ma biquette...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

me voila ici apres grosse sieste tres benefique
(je ne louche plus )      
avec une tasse de thé tres citronné 
ordonné par mon dentiste privé   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Alors là, je vais jetter mon APN par la fenêtre. Je me gèle à suivre le défilé de carnaval susmentionné et au moment fatidique où M. Carnaval s'enflâme : carte mémoire pleine  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

Là ménant je fais une pause thé. 
_ Je ferais bien une pause sieste en fait _


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (ter)"
> 
> Ou bien "TER (Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?)"
> 
> _Mais non ce n'est pas un thread à flood :rateau:_



Ah ben oui, j'avais pas fait gaffe. Donc le troisième tome alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2005)

Sgroumph.

Journée de merde.

Pas le moral...


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sgroumph.
> Journée de merde.
> Pas le moral...



Dans ces jours-là, faut prendre ta signature entre les deux yeux et te dire que t'as quand même vachement raison   J'aime pas les journées de merde. Allez hop... un petit DB _Modern love_ qui passe... juste pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sgroumph.
> 
> Journée de merde.
> 
> Pas le moral...





voila !!!!   

un grossssss bizousssssss (enrhumé )  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Sgroumph.
> 
> Journée de merde.
> 
> Pas le moral...



vivement le diner demain soir :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila !!!!
> 
> un grossssss bizousssssss (enrhumé )  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



 tibo toujurs en chasse de bizouzzzzz ??????      :love:


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vivement le diner demain soir :love:



C'est dramatique, j'ai envie de faire tard. Je peux changer d'avis mais bon. Je vais aller voir si y'a pas des trucs sympas à faire le jeudi soir, tard [sous-entendu après la fin de la fl'AES]. Intéressé-e ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est dramatique, j'ai envie de faire tard. Je peux changer d'avis mais bon. Je vais aller voir si y'a pas des trucs sympas à faire le jeudi soir, tard [sous-entendu après la fin de la fl'AES]. Intéressé-e ?





demande a lumai


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

Bennn, faut voir avec le dernier métro... 


(Merci Spyro :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bennn, faut voir avec le dernier métro...
> 
> 
> (Merci Spyro :love: )






metro ?????  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

pffffffff , il n'y a plus de galanterie aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tibo toujurs en chasse de bizouzzzzz ??????      :love:



Bien sûr


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> metro ?????  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> pffffffff , il n'y a plus de galanterie aujourd'hui



J'ai pas de voiture et je n'hésiterai pas à offrir le taxi, tu me prend pour qui. Et je sais me tenir. Je suis un garçon poli, propre sur moi (demain je me rase...).
Mais mon côté gendre idéal s'arrête là. Après, faut pas trop regarder, j'ai de gros défauts


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai gardé que les defauts, mes qualités me servaient pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mon côté gendre idéal s'arrête là. Après, faut pas trop regarder, j'ai de gros défauts



lequels ?   

    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2005)

Tiens, mon avocat vient de m'envoyer la convention de divorce...
Reste plus qu'à faire signer ma femme...
Pas gagné...


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lequels ?
> 
> :love:



Si tu savais... enfin tu me connais  Bref, pas l'homme à marier, no way. Pacsé éventuellement mais c'est déjà fait. Et puis je suis suisse, ce qui fait de moi un _presque_ belge. Et français, ce qui fait de moi, enfin, j_e préfère pas savoir_  Je ne prend que des douches. Je me rase pas tout les jours (et je pique). J'ai des lunettes. J'aime les Sex Pistols _et_ Dalida. Je ne sais pas qui a gagné _Pop Academy_ l'année dernière.
Bon, je m'arrête là. 

[Edit: je passe aussi trop de temps au Bar...]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [Edit: je passe aussi trop de temps au Bar...]




oui, c'est pour mieux me draguer


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est pour mieux me draguer



Je sais me tenir, mais y'a des fois je peux pas m'empêcher 

_[Edit: bon je vous laisse, je dois bouger. J'essaie de prendre le temps de cdb ce soir en rentrant mais je risque d'être fatigué]_


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est pour mieux me draguer



chacun son rôle, moi je m'occupe de fifille :rose:


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais...


C'est à dire que pour les sex pistols je dis pas, mais à part ça je vois pas de quoi tu te plains


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chacun son rôle, moi je m'occupe de fifille :rose:



toi tu t'occupe plus d'elle
ton pere le loup dis que tu l'a pas demandé en mariage
donc je ne suis pas ta belle maman   


il faut croire qu'il est contre a cette idée


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi tu t'occupe plus d'elle
> ton pere le loup dis que tu l'a pas demandé en mariage
> donc je ne suis pas ta belle maman
> 
> ...



la demande en mariage sera grandiose :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la demande en mariage sera grandiose :love:




arrete    

ton pere sera fou furieux http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3043484&postcount=73


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la demande en mariage sera grandiose :love:



 n'oublie pas les * gants beurre frais... *


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete
> 
> ton pere sera fou furieux http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3043484&postcount=73



si je l'écoutais je serai encore habiller comme dans les années 50  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas les * gants beurre frais... *



j'oublie pas :rateau:


----------



## madlen (16 Février 2005)

Des Cannelonni et une salade de carotte... j'ai trop faim


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Soupe Poireaux - Pomme de terre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Soupe Poireaux - Pomme de terre




fais pas cette tete , c'est tres bon :love:


dis , tu es invité par lumai ? 
elle a le meme diner


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas les * gants beurre frais... *



va pas rigoler, le futur gendre...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais pas cette tete , c'est tres bon :love:
> 
> 
> dis , tu es invité par lumai ?
> elle a le meme diner


si tu savais de quels poireaux il cause


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> va pas rigoler, le futur gendre...  :rateau:




yep tu as raison !!!    

on recrute deja tous les copains de fifille pour la construction de notre maison !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> yep tu as raison !!!
> 
> on recrute deja tous les copains de fifille pour la construction de notre maison !!



puisque c'est comme ça, suis pas candidat


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin d'après-midi *je me suis acheté une trottinette !*


Qui se cotise pour le plâtre ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En fin d'après-midi *je me suis acheté une trottinette !*




avec ou sans moteur ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça, suis pas candidat




tampi pour toi !!!  

tu perds une belle occas de te faire les muscles gratuitement
et 
te pavaner en marcel en tout bien tout honneur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> te pavaner en marcel en tout bien tout honneur



pas la peine de tenter le coup: tu ne me verras jamais en marcel


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de tenter le coup: tu ne me verras jamais en marcel



tu as peur d'etre assaillit par tes fans en te voyant
tout musclé et tout bronzé ?   




    :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu perds une belle occas de te faire les muscles gratuitement
> et
> te pavaner en marcel en tout bien tout honneur


Pffffff il a qu'à s'acheter une isight lui aussi si il veut faire ça hein


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff il a qu'à s'acheter une isight lui aussi si il veut faire ça hein





oui oki mais cela n' est pas gratuit et pas naturel non plus !!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Là, tout de suite, il vient de m'en venir une bien bonne : Savez vous comment on appelle les prostituées esquimaudes qui racolent sur la banquise ?   


...


...


...


Des tapins à glace


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui oki mais cela n' est pas gratuit et pas naturel non plus !!!!!


T'as plutôt peur qu'il se mette des pamplemousses dans le soutif oui !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as plutôt peur qu'il se mette des pamplemousses dans le soutif oui !!





ben :rose:
la fouille corporelle a 7h du mat pour avoir mon petit dej'
comment dire....... :sick: ......trop ......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Là, je viens de passer quelques heures avec mon neveu de 4 mois... bisous, bisous et bisous...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle qui sait pas c'qui l'attend a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer quelques heures avec mon neveu de 4 mois... bisous, bisous et bisous...  :love: :love: :love: :up
> 
> Aujourd'hui 22h08
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle qui sait pas c'qui l'attend a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de passer quelques heures avec mon neveu de 4 mois... bisous, bisous et bisous...  :love: :love: :love:



Tu verra, quand il aura quatre ans, et que ses parents te le largueront un aprem sous un vague prétexte de RdV ou de courses urgentes, une fois qu'il aura déballé tous tes CD, refait la déco du salon avec un marqueur indélébile, et (note, sans le faire exprès) reformaté ton disque dur, ce sera plutôt style :affraid: :bebe: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

J'en connais qui sont adorables à 4 ans. :love:

Bon il faut s'en occuper hein, et puis pas trainer  mais sinon ça va


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Bon, j'ai Filevault, je suis protégé, mais c'est vrai qu'il est sous mauvaise influence, ses parents sont PC-Users (c'est moi qui leur ai refilé... :rose: )...
Il a tellement eu de problème à sa naissance (méningite type B) que lorsqu'il me traitera de con et me menera la vie impossible je serai aux anges !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

Spyro qui manque peut-être encore un poil d'expérience dans ce domaine a dit:
			
		

> J'en connais qui sont adorables à 4 ans. :love:



Ils le sont tous, ils ne pensent pas à mal à cet age là (sauf peut-être en son temps S ... B ... de PACA), mais souvent, y sont dans le genre "degré 8 sur l'échelle de Richter"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu verra, quand il aura quatre ans,.....refait la déco du salon avec un marqueur indélébile



tiens , je me rappelais plus de cet anedocte    
a noter, je ris que maintenaint parce que a l'epoque de faits......  

forcé de demenager du duplex parce que trop dangereu pour fiston
on demenage dans un logement avec superbe cuisine année 50

je passe des heures a poncer ect ect et a peindre le tout 
suis fiere du resultat, la cuisine est vraiment zolie !!  

fiston va sur ses 2 ans quand un dimanche matin au reveil je descend au rdc
j'entends fiston blablater.....

sue le coup je remarque rien, direction salon mais je m'arrete net au milieu
et je fais marche arriere direction cuisine et la je reste petrifié  :

sur toute la longueur des 2 ranges des meubles 
compris le  frigo, machine laver , lave vaiselle et  seche linge  tous neufs
des trainée de marqueur endelebiles !!!!     


a oui le top de top : il a pas oublié de gribouiller aussi l'interieur du seche linge  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2005)

C'est y pas mimi à c't'age là ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff il a qu'à s'acheter une isight lui aussi si il veut faire ça hein



voyeur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as plutôt peur qu'il se mette des pamplemousses dans le soutif oui !!






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben :rose:
> la fouille corporelle a 7h du mat pour avoir mon petit dej'
> comment dire....... :sick: ......trop ......



c'est pas bientôt fini, vous deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bientôt fini, vous deux ?





oui CHEF venerable sage

la j'ai pris mes derniers medoc , je vais au lit

* une bonne et tres douce bonne nuit !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Février 2005)

Voui je vais au dodo aussi tiens, j'ai fait assez de smileys comme ça pour aujourd'hui (lesquels ? me direz vous, eh bien vous zêtes que des petits curieux et c'est un vilain défaut, voila )


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

Là, je découvre les vertus pépères du plaid sur les jambes      et ma Douce se fout de ma poire !
Comme on m'avait dit, c'est cool de reconvertir une chambre de l'appart en bureau, oui, très très  COOL  aujourd'hui avec le chauffage collectif ! (car chambre = température nuit, 17-18 grand maximum, et non température des « pièces à vivre »


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

bon,j'arrive tout juste chez moi et je me suis dis tiens tu vas aller faire un tour sur MacG voir si il y a du neuf...mais je pense pas que le bar serve encore à cette heure si matinale.....
bon, je reviendrai apres une bonne nuit de sommeil......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon,j'arrive tout juste chez moi et je me suis dis tiens tu vas aller faire un tour sur MacG voir si il y a du neuf...mais je pense pas que le bar serve encore à cette heure si matinale.....
> bon, je reviendrai apres une bonne nuit de sommeil......



bon,j'arrive tout juste chez mon lit et je me suis dis tiens tu vas aller faire un tour sur MacG voir si il y a du neuf...mais je sais pas si le bar sert déjà du ricard à cette heure si matinale.....
bon, je reviendrai apres une bonne  dose de café......


----------



## Caster (17 Février 2005)

je suis décalqué ce matin ....... et ce n'est pas en restant devant mon écran que je vais me réveiller  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je suis décalqué ce matin ....... et ce n'est pas en restant devant mon écran que je vais me réveiller  :sleep:  :sleep:






             

t'as les yeux comme ça ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

and the winner is ...


----------



## mado (17 Février 2005)

-7° à 1200 m...  

Mais grand soleil aujourd'hui, et de la neige toute fraîche, vraiment fraîche !!


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

un p'tit chocolat chaud t'attend a ton retour :rose:


----------



## Malkovitch (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> and the winner is ...



c'est normal. Les fille ça prefère les pouppés. 

_le test n'est pas DU TOUT objectif concernant la Xbox, vu qu'elle ne trouve plus le bouton power à la fin, et donc cache le fait qu'elle marche encore. J'ai refait le test chez moi._ :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

faudrait peu être que je m'habille moi


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

boxer ou caleçon ?


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire que pour les sex pistols je dis pas, mais à part ça je vois pas de quoi tu te plains



Je me plains pas (un coup de foudre qui se prolonge 12 ans, c'est le pied  ), je disais juste que j'avais de gros défauts et je n'ai mis en avant que les pécadilles.


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> boxer ou caleçon ?




si ce que je lis est vrai: boxer short


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

bonjour 


non moi je viens pas de me lever, par contre je commence seulement
maintenat a avoir des effets positif des medoc's

satané de cochonnerie , je plains qui l'a choppé 



un café ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Une mandale ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> si ce que je lis est vrai: boxer short



pour le moment oui  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une mandale ?




si cela peut arranger le mal de crane et remedier aux yeux explosés
pourquoi pas !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si cela peut arranger le mal de crane et remedier aux yeux explosés
> pourquoi pas !!!



non non, belle maman ne fume pas de trèfle


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non non, belle maman ne fume pas de trèfle




une tisane ? Thym-Citron-Miel, ça sauve de tout


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je disais juste que j'avais de gros défauts et je n'ai mis en avant que les pécadilles.


Et moi je disais que rien de tout ça n'était un défaut


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)




----------



## flotow (17 Février 2005)

Ben moi je suis au lycée, et dans une semaine sur les pistes, voir sujet sur la plagne ds RdV...

Je posterai depuis la bas!
Soutenez moi...
@+


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une tisane ? Thym-Citron-Miel, ça sauve de tout






t'es bien gentil mon teo 

mais une fois pour toute: j'aime pas ni infusion ni tisane !!!      :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

un p'tit expresso ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Bassman (17 Février 2005)

Salut les beaufs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2005)

tout le monde...
Petit message personnel...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




tiens te voila le leve tot !!     :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

chuuuu





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde...
> Petit message personnel...


  

 tout le monde aussi... je crois bien que j'ai la gastro


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ... je crois bien que j'ai la gastro



D'un coté les flammes... de l'autre...  :rateau:   
Tu pétes le feu donc....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

Reste 12 minutes avant l'appel fatidique de la porte qui se ferme, du moteur qui démarre pour s'éloigner de tout ce que j'aime faire pépère at home, de la carte de pointage qui bîpe dans la pointeuse et de la prise de poste au boulot......


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> chuuuu
> 
> tout le monde aussi... je crois bien que j'ai la gastro



Robertav, spyro, à qui le tour, bientôt, ici, ce sera plus MacGe, mais HôpGé


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

je viens de recevoir DUNE et DEAD ZONE en dvd


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> je crois bien que j'ai la gastro




Ouais ....


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)




----------



## Caster (17 Février 2005)

j'attends avec impatience ....de retourner travailler ... car plus vite je recommance ... plus vite j etermine et plus vite j'arriverai au WE


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

En raison d'incidents techniques indépendants de nôtre volonté, tous les Week End sont reportés à l'année prochaine


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2005)

Burps :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Burps :rateau:



il y a quoi dans ton café Angie ?  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

j'aime pas les weekands....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je me dis que la trottinette, ça tue !*
> _Chuis mort. _


_


donc tu en a pas pris une avec moteur   :love:_


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc tu en a pas pris une avec moteur   :love:



de toutes façons, ça pollue....


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les weekands....



ta qu'a inviter du monde  une rencontre macelene et robertav c'est possible ? :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2005)

La je claquerais bien la tête de quelqu'un sur un coin de table


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde  et particulièrement aux personnes énervées (qui veulent exploser la tronche d'on ne sait pas qui sur on ne sait quelle table), à ceux qui courent vers les chiottes, aux dessinateurs au succès grandissant, aux mamans, aux papas...etc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On a le droit à *plusieurs catégories* à la fois ??_
> 
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love:
> ...


of course sir Roberto !  (il faut juste essayer de ne pas croiser les catégories "Maman" et "Papa" : ou alors, après une sévère opération)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> La je claquerais bien la tête de quelqu'un sur un coin de table




respire un bon coup mon grand 

de toute façon je serais la premiere a te bouler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta qu'a inviter du monde  une rencontre macelene et robertav c'est possible ? :rose:





tu crois pas que des malades chiants en voit assez pendant son travail ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> respire un bon coup mon grand
> 
> de toute façon je serais la premiere a te bouler



J'ai déjà respiré un grand coup. Sinon, c'est bien plus que j'aurais envie de faire...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

Moi, je vois juste des chiants au taf mais pas malades  : D


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, ça pollue....





mhéééééuuuuuuu non !!!!!!      

celle electrique pollue pas non ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà respiré un grand coup. Sinon, c'est bien plus que j'aurais envie de faire...






ha non, pour le "plus" faut demander a la copine
qui recoit de zolie choses sous son oreiller        :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois pas que des malades chiants en voit assez pendant son travail ?



j'ai jamais dit que tu étais chiante :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Salut Robertav...


C'est normal que je boule toujours à 3 points (alors que mes points disco sont largement dépassé les 1000 ??) : un modo pourrait m'expliquer le système :modo: ? (j'ai déjà fait un p'tit tour sur la FAQ)  

Bon sinon Fabienr : tu veux tuer qui ? tu as la Licence to Kill ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je vois juste des chiants au taf mais pas malades  : D





si tu veux, spyro et moi meme on se fera
un plaisir a leur donner une bise amicale verolé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav...
> C'est normal que je boule toujours à 3 points (alors que mes points disco sont largement dépassé las 1000 ??)




ben :rose:

moi je suis a 2639 points disco et je .......boule a 9 ??????     



uauwwww , sa doit faire mal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dit que tu étais chiante :rose:





je sais reconnaitre mes defauts !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Ben qu'est ce que t'attends ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est ce que t'attends ?




pour faire quoi ?   



un listing de mes defauts ?  :rose: 

te bouler   

te declarer ma flamme ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais reconnaitre mes defauts !!!



c'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

là poue le moment je suis un peu a court de munition mais....
sa va pas tarder !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a quoi dans ton café Angie ?  :mouais:



Du sucre, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je sais reconnaitre mes defauts !!!



ah bon ? tu en as ?


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Du sucre, pourquoi ?



(doute)  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2005)

Ben quoi :rateau: pourquoi tu me regardes comme ca  ???


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal que je boule toujours à 3 points (alors que mes points disco sont largement dépassé les 1000 ??) : un modo pourrait m'expliquer le système :modo: ? (j'ai déjà fait un p'tit tour sur la FAQ)


Faut flooder davantage 

Euh NON _faut pas flooder évidemment :rateau:_


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi :rateau: pourquoi tu me regardes comme ca  ???



(doute  :rateau:  :mouais:  :rateau: )


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Bon, je me leve, il fait un temps de M****....:sleep:  j'ai bien envie de me recoucher....:sleep:
Enfin....:sleep: Je vais voir si ça bouge un peu par ici....

Bonne journee.....:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Faut flooder davantage
> 
> Euh NON _faut pas flooder évidemment :rateau:_


ouais j'suis pas un gros floodeur en fait...
 alors Spyro et cette gastro ? fidèle ? fidèlegastro ? 

Et Angie, elle en pense quoi de mon problème de points ? faut changer toute la machine ? elle pourrait me faire un devis ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> alors Spyro et cette gastro ? fidèle ? fidèlegastro ?


:mouais:

Tu veux pas en faire un avec "cuba" pendant que t'y es ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (doute  :rateau:  :mouais:  :rateau: )


 T'as pas l'air d'avoir confiance :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux pas en faire un avec "cuba" pendant que t'y es ?




un cubaspyro ? un spyrocubagastro ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Tu veux pas en faire un avec "cuba" pendant que t'y es ?


tiens, un lien si tu veux des infos sur le PQ et les différentes qualités disponibles


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? tu en as ?





moi des deafuts?     

meme pas en reve : 
oublie pas que je suis une perfection de beauté et d'intelligence


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

Là je m'amuse avec la fonction "say" par ssh


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> meme pas en reve :
> oublie pas que je suis une perfection de beauté et d'intelligence



les deux points font toute la différence


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> NB : Pour les 4x4, maintenant que t'as plus _ta compression tout-terrain_, tu peux faire la leçon à tout le monde !



ben là rien *pompris* du tout....  :mouais: keskidi...???


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

Et bien là je vous souhaite une bonne soirée, j'ai rv avant la petite sauterie de ce soir... 

Je vais tout faire pour être là à 19h30 pétantes. je veux pas rater les olives avec les petits chtrucs dedans...


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rv avant la petite sauterie de ce soir...


Tu nous le présenteras ce Hervé ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tout faire pour être là à 19h30 pétantes. je veux pas rater les olives avec les petits chtrucs dedans...



ouais, mais laisses-m'en quelques-unes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mais laisses-m'en quelques-unes




toi tu te contente de surveiller qu'il ne picolent pas trop :

marre de voir des photos flues      :love:


----------



## madlen (17 Février 2005)

Je viens de recevoir cette image...
Alors je vous la montre, chui un mec sympas moi


----------



## elektroseb (17 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir cette image...
> Alors je vous la montre, chui un mec sympas moi



Ca marchera jamais dans le monde PC, il y a bien "ctrl", "Alt", mais il manque le "Suppr"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha non, pour le "plus" faut demander a la copine
> qui recoit de zolie choses sous son oreiller        :love:



Mon "plus" est beaucoup moins agréable que ce à quoi tu penses...
Il est à base de torture longue et pénible


----------



## mado (17 Février 2005)

Du ski inoubliable aujourd'hui :love:. Fait froid mais ça vaut le coup.

Mackie ? L'est où mon chocolat chaud ? Toujours des promesses, hein...


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Février 2005)

Là, j'ai faim... et LeSqual est pas de retour avant 1h20... Pffff


----------



## WebOliver (17 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai faim... et LeSqual est pas de retour avant 1h20... Pffff



Kestaten pour lui préparer à manger...   Non mais...


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ca marchera jamais dans le monde PC, il y a bien "ctrl", "Alt", mais il manque le "Suppr"...


Euh non il manque pas le suppr. qui s'appelle "DEL" en anglais...


----------



## elektroseb (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh non il manque pas le suppr. qui s'appelle "DEL" en anglais...



Oups!!
c'est vrai... fin de journée  :rose:  

Donc je retire ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Immelman (17 Février 2005)

, theatre ce soir une amie joue (je cite) "la table, le policier, une emotion, et le truc a l'aeroport qui fait bip-bip quand tu as du metal avec toi" :love:, j'espere juste que ma migraine va passer sinon ce sera une soiree treeees longue.

bisous le beau monde :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> , theatre ce soir une amie joue (je cite) "la table, le policier, une emotion, et le truc a l'aeroport qui fait bip-bip quand tu as du metal avec toi" :love:, j'espere juste que ma migraine va passer sinon ce sera une soiree treeees longue.
> 
> bisous le beau monde :rose:



La joie du théatre indépendant et des intermittents du spectacle qui aiment les pièces à la mords moi le noeud...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> , theatre ce soir une amie joue (je cite) "la table, le policier, une emotion, et le truc a l'aeroport qui fait bip-bip quand tu as du metal avec toi" :love:, j'espere juste que ma migraine va passer sinon ce sera une soiree treeees longue.
> 
> bisous le beau monde :rose:





bonne soirée  :love:  :love:  :love: 

va voir ton tableau


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mon "plus" est beaucoup moins agréable que ce à quoi tu penses...
> Il est à base de torture longue et pénible





sadique !!!!       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir cette image...
> Alors je vous la montre, chui un mec sympas moi



Bof, moi, j'en ai une mieux, j'ai mis quatre roulettes à un clavier, j'ai une souris à 104 boutons.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Bon, apres une bonne sequence d'entrainement de tir a l'arc, je rentre pour manger un bout....
et voila, Bon.Ap.


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

Là ménant chuis pas à l'AES du mois à Paris et puis flute alors, quoi, mince !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bon, apres une bonne sequence d'entrainement de tir a l'arc, je rentre pour manger un bout....
> et voila, Bon.Ap.



Oh qu'il est bow après le sport, et après, il va sous la douche qui l'arrows. une flèche, ce Stook, il tient vraiment la corde !


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oh qu'il est bow après le sport, et après, il va sous la douche qui l'arrows. une flèche, ce Stook, il tient vraiment la corde !



Mais tu tiens la forme dis moi.....
une bien belle serie de calembourg......  

@Spyro: ca se passe bien cette AES???


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu tiens la forme dis moi.....
> une bien belle serie de calembourg......
> 
> @Spyro: ca se passe bien cette AES???


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @Spyro: ca se passe bien cette AES???


J'y suis paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas



Rattrape toi le mois prochain a l'aes de clermont......


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

je suis entrain de bosser sur des dossiers chiants et j'ai en page de fond macgénération, et quand j'en ai assez, je jette un oeil sur les forums.. et là je commencve à avoir mal dans les épaules à force de taper sur cette machine..... 

bonsoir à tous  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Toi tu me cherches...

J'ai tout de suite vue que t'étais un tordu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu me cherches...
> 
> J'ai tout de suite vue que t'étais un tordu...



Mais qué qui dit.......tu parles a qui Sonnyboy..... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Kathy h


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

je vais te me lui abraser la couanne...


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> là je commence à avoir mal dans les épaules à force de taper sur cette machine.....


Faut pas taper avec les épaules !  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Kathy h



ok, c'est se qu'il me semblait mais comme tu ecris "Un tordu" alors que c'est une tordue....
Je m'etait fourvoyé....

bon....là, je fais rien.....faut que je fasse un truc d'ailleurs......


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy qui s'inquiète pour rien a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu me cherches...
> 
> J'ai tout de suite vue que t'étais un tordu...



Mais non, Sonny te fais pas de bile, aucun dossier sur lequel il est possible de bosser ne peut être aussi "chiant" que toi


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Stook :

Sache, petit rigolo, que tant que tu n'es pas dedans, tu ne sais pas à qui tu as affaire.


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Stook :
> 
> Sache, petit rigolo, que tant que tu n'es pas dedans, tu ne sais pas à qui tu as affaire.



ça, c'est pas faux.......
faudrait voir si y a encore de la place......
ok, on devient vulgaire......

bon.....il semblerai que l'on est repondu a mon post sur osX.....je vais aller y faire un tour...
a toute...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Et ne te retourne pas trop, kathy h est peut être derrière toi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ne te retourne pas trop, kathy h est peut être derrière toi...



Hou!! je me mefie plus de toi que de Kathy, vieux pervers.....    
Mais merci du conseil....


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

Attention! : je suis là ...... et bien durant mon absence on a rit à mes dépens.. 

Alors comme ça je suis une tordue? et je me demande bien qu'est ce qui vous fait dire ça?Non mais.... 

quand à mes épaules douloureuses c'est sans doute que je suis trop crispée sur mon clavier, apres 10 heures devant mon écran j'ai des excuses..

et oui certains dossiers sont vraiment chiants.....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

Et pour ce qui est du futal ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est du futal ???



Le futal!
Le futal!
Le futal.....!!!!!!!


au moins coome ça on sera fixé....


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Le futal!
> Le futal!
> Le futal.....!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 ?????? je suis idiote où il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas?????? ( sourire... crispé...)


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ?????? je suis idiote où il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas?????? ( sourire... crispé...)



Ben si tu avoues maintenant on va gagner du temps...      

ça m'évitera la bain de sang de poule (trés bon en tartine passée au four...)...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ?????? je suis idiote où il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas?????? ( sourire... crispé...)



Non, tu es tombé au bar et quel accueil tu recois nom de Zeus !  
D'un coté un nioubie un peu floodeur, de l'autre Sonny Boum Boum Boy, surnommé aussi "l'abraseur".

Bienvenue au bar.

[hors discussion]que quelqu'un m'appelle Amok !


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu es tombé au bar et quel accueil tu recois nom de Zeus !
> D'un coté un nioubie un peu floodeur, de l'autre Sonny Boum Boum Boy, surnommé aussi "l'abraseur".
> 
> Bienvenue au bar.
> ...


 oui enfin de toute évidence il y a du langage codé dans l'air... c'est quoi un futal en langage " bar" ?

et si on est dans un bar , auriez vous bu plus que de raison?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben si tu avoues maintenant on va gagner du temps...      .



JE vais présumer et supposer qu'elle pourrait être dans son bon droit de ne parler qu'en présence euh ..  bah d'elle-même


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

T'as des fesses ?

Tu sors pas  à poil ?

Alors tu mets des futals.

D'autre questions ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non, tu es tombé au bar et quel accueil tu recois nom de Zeus !
> D'un coté un nioubie un peu floodeur, de l'autre Sonny Boum Boum Boy, surnommé aussi "l'abraseur".
> 
> Bienvenue au bar.
> ...



vomme tu y vas......le flooder.....j'y crois pas l'hopital qui se fout de la charite...


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> JE vais présumer et supposer qu'elle pourrait être dans son bon droit de ne parler qu'en présence euh ..  bah d'elle-même


 belle répartie cher ami....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Rattrape toi le mois prochain a l'aes de clermont......



J'attend une réponse lundi sur mon bureau et ca a intérêt à etre positif !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui enfin de toute évidence il y a du langage codé dans l'air... c'est quoi un futal en langage " bar" ?
> 
> et si on est dans un bar , auriez vous bu plus que de raison?






non il est pas codé !!!!!!   

t'inquiete , tu vas vite comprendre    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as des fesses ?
> 
> Tu sors pas  à poil ?
> 
> ...




peut etre que c'est vraiment une demoiselle et qu'elle ne met que des jupes.....
va savoir....
en plus souleve la jupe c'est moins fun....


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> belle répartie cher ami....



75 et 78 quel manque de gout évident !!!!

Qu'on la brule, elle et ses collègues parisiens !!!

Allez zi doucement avec la paille, j'ai des allergies..


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non il est pas codé !!!!!!
> 
> t'inquiete , tu vas vite comprendre    :love:



Toi t'en connais long sur le sujet hein ma gourmande...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'attend une réponse lundi sur mon bureau et ca a intérêt à etre positif !



Ca devrait l'etre j'attends la reponse du job.....mais je le sens bien.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> 75 et 78 quel manque de gout évident !!!!
> 
> Qu'on la brule, elle et ses collègues parisiens !!!
> 
> Allez zi doucement avec la paille, j'ai des allergies..




J'ai mon briquet, c'est quand tu veux.....


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

Désolée mais cela ne me dit pourquoi , soudainement , vous vous êtes mis à crier , je cite : " le futal le futal, le futal"  avec ensuite " ah oui le futal le futal " à moins que vous ne me demandiez d'enlever mon futal, ce qui serait fort déplacé, ce n'est ni l'heure , ( quoi que.. ) ni l'endroit ( ça c'est certain...)


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

75  peut-être , mais occasionnellement 
78  oui, mais limite 28 et ça change tout  ( j'habite dans un petit village de 250 habitants, ça vous va comme çà ) et je n'ai l'ADSL que depuis le 1er janvier 2005..........


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Désolée mais cela ne me dit pourquoi , soudainement , vous vous êtes mis à crier , je cite : " le futal le futal, le futal"  avec ensuite " ah oui le futal le futal " à moins que vous ne me demandiez d'enlever mon futal, ce qui serait fort déplacé, ce n'est ni l'heure , ( quoi que.. ) ni l'endroit ( ça c'est certain...)



T'inquiete, ca viendra....je ne peux te donner tous les elements pour la comprehension.....
mais tu chauffes......

quand a l'heure et l'endroit....ca depend......
nous, on viens de se remettre une tournee (d'ailleurs il est fort sympa le barman)....alors....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Désolée mais cela ne me dit pourquoi , soudainement , vous vous êtes mis à crier , je cite : " le futal le futal, le futal"  avec ensuite " ah oui le futal le futal " à moins que vous ne me demandiez d'enlever mon futal, ce qui serait fort déplacé, ce n'est ni l'heure , ( quoi que.. ) ni l'endroit ( ça c'est certain...)



J'ai cru comprendre que c'était comme euh, disons, uh, comme une sorte de tradition, hum, par ici   
C'est comme ça,


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était comme euh, disons, uh, comme une sorte de tradition, hum, par ici
> C'est comme ça,



c'est un peu ça.....quoique....

pffff, hier je suis passé en coup de vent dans ta commune....waow...on se les pele....
esperons que ca se calme , je dois y retourner demain dans la nuit.....


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

et bien quel accueil, trois  contre une en plus........ vous n'avez pas honte...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru comprendre que c'était comme euh, disons, uh, comme une sorte de tradition, hum, par ici
> C'est comme ça,



Tu auras sans doute mal compris...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien quel accueil, trois  contre une en plus........ vous n'avez pas honte...



C'est qui trune ?


----------



## mado (17 Février 2005)

Dois-je comprendre que Kathy a rencontré Sonny au coin d'un post ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras sans doute mal compris...



mal compris quoi ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je comprendre que Kathy a rencontré Sonny au coin d'un post ?



P'tet ben...


----------



## mado (17 Février 2005)

Euh,..non rien.


Salut Sonny  .


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

et puis pour certains ( voire tous)  je suis bien pllus agée que vous... alors un peu de respect  avec mamie SVP  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffff, hier je suis passé en coup de vent dans ta commune....waow...on se les pele....
> esperons que ca se calme , je dois y retourner demain dans la nuit.....



Ben lou mistral,... peuchère...    
tu as l'air assez nocturne comme type toi


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2005)

Avec SOnnyLove© c'est rien que du bonheur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben lou mistral,... peuchère...
> tu as l'air assez nocturne comme type toi



Ben, oui, assez.....d'ailleur, faut que j'y aille.....@+
ou a toute a l'heure pour ceux ou celles qui seront là vers 5/6 heure.....a toute....

Cerbere ( trou du cul du monde ), me voila.....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour certains ( voire tous)  je suis bien pllus agée que vous... alors un peu de respect  avec mamie SVP  :sleep:






pffffff non      

je te bats de 3 mois     :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Février 2005)

je ne suis plus dans le rythme et avec ma maladie, je ne vous vois presque plus   
Alors papy Finn vous souhaite bien le bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

mémé robertav aussi


 douce nuit a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## madlen (17 Février 2005)

Bien moi je vais au dodo, je vous souhaite à tous pleins de beaux rêves


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour certains ( voire tous)  je suis bien pllus agée que vous... alors un peu de respect  avec mamie SVP  :sleep:



Nan, pas tous...


----------



## Spyro (17 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, pas tous...


Oui ben toi tu dates d'il y a bien longtemps dans une galaxie très très lointaine, alors t'es hors catégorie


----------



## kathy h (17 Février 2005)

alors je vous souhaite une bonne nuit à tous, personnellement je ne suis pas prête de me coucher, je bosse le jour et la nuit..... et bien  je profite de la vie.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant chuis pas à l'AES du mois à Paris et puis flute alors, quoi, mince !



on va essayer d'en goupiller une pendant le we


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

bon, il semble que je n'ai pas manqué grand chose.....alors apres avoir repondu à mes quelques post habituel....je m'en vais au loin dans un monde peuplé de rève.....
Salut....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep: BOouuuaaAHhh (je baille), bonjour à tous zé à toutes      

Ouikenne ce soir, ah, oh, bonheur  :love: 
 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et puis pour certains ( voire tous)  je suis bien pllus agée que vous... alors un peu de respect  avec mamie SVP  :sleep:



Amusant, c'est précisément le jour de ta naissance que je fêtais mes 13 ans 2 mois et 13 jours (les anniversaires c'est trop espacé, je préfère les "journiversaires"). Mais si tu insistes, je veux bien échanger ma date de naissance avec la tienne (Ah, avoir vingt ans et savoir ce que je sais). 

EDIT : et avoir le Mac que j'ai


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep: BOouuuaaAHhh (je baille), bonjour à tous zé à toutes
> 
> Ouikenne ce soir, ah, oh, bonheur  :love:
> :love:



Les joies simples ....


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

Là maintenant j'vous dis bonjour à tous et à toutes

Alors SB tu changes de disques abrasif sur ta Makita?

Moi, j'ai refais mon stock de Decapex

(penser à ouvrir un thread sur le bricolage.....)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les joies simples ....



C'est les meilleures     
De la bière, du saucisson et des potos pour rigoler, la vraie vie     
Ah oui, un mac à portée de main aussi (mais là euh, niveau joies simples c'ets plus trop ça  :love:    )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (les anniversaires c'est trop espacé, je préfère les "journiversaires")



Ouais, comme ça on aurait un prétexte tout trouvé pour faire la fête tous les jours !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'vous dis bonjour à tous et à toutes
> 
> Alors SB tu changes de disques abrasif sur ta Makita?
> 
> ...



 Christelle,

Y a pas de rapport direct, mais là, tu viens de me donner une idée, je vais ouvrir un nouveau thread !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'vous dis bonjour à tous et à toutes
> 
> Alors SB tu changes de disques abrasif sur ta Makita?
> 
> ...


 
Tu me saoules, rien de marrant, jamais.


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

Good morning 



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant j'vous dis bonjour à tous et à toutes
> Alors SB tu changes de disques abrasif sur ta Makita?
> Moi, j'ai refais mon stock de Decapex
> (penser à ouvrir un thread sur le bricolage.....)



Un thread sur le bricolage, quel bonne idée!

car ce matin j'ésite à sortir les tounevis, la bouteille d'huile d'olive et démonter les 
*%"+*?!* ventilateurs de mon G5, ça fais un clic tick qui me rend fou


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

Y a besoin de tournevis pour démonter les ventilos d'un G5 ?


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a besoin de tournevis pour démonter les ventilos d'un G5 ?



Je suis très mauvais bricoleur... mais il a que les 2 gros du centre qui s'enlève à la main, de toute façon je vais les arrachers, j'aime pas bricoler


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

Contre les ventilateurs qui font soudain du bruit, un petit (gros) coup de pschit aerosol !
Et si ça suffit pas, au lave vaisselle ! 
_(euh non là je déconne hein, pas de procès pour ventilo cassé SVP  )_


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu me saoules, rien de marrant, jamais.



Profites en parce que bientot je ne serai plus sur les forums, alors vas y défoules toi


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Profites en parce que bientot je ne serai plus sur les forums, alors vas y défoules toi


 
M'en tape.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

bon c'est quoi cette histoire Christelle ??? 


au fait salut tout le monde 

(et pour sonny, qui n'aime pas qu'on lui fasse la bise : un gros caca sur les pompes - je m'adapte)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Profites en parce que bientot je ne serai plus sur les forums, alors vas y défoules toi



Y a pas internet en Irlande ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'air d'avoir confiance :rateau: :casse:



(mouais  :mouais: )


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas internet en Irlande ?



Si il doit y avoir mais je n aurais pas de machine (Penser à faire un Christellethon pour l achat d'un portable), et j'vais mettre du temps pour en acheter une nouvelle....Alors plus d internet pendant au moins 9 a 12 mois, vous allez me manquer


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Si il doit y avoir mais je n aurais pas de machine (Penser à faire un Christellethon pour l achat d'un portable), et j'vais mettre du temps pour en acheter une nouvelle....Alors plus d internet pendant au moins 9 a 12 mois, vous allez me manquer



tu va me manquer aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

que es que je fais la? 

comme d'hab, un café  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Si il doit y avoir mais je n aurais pas de machine (Penser à faire un Christellethon pour l achat d'un portable), et j'vais mettre du temps pour en acheter une nouvelle....Alors plus d internet pendant au moins 9 a 12 mois, vous allez me manquer



Tu pourra toujours faire un tour de temps en temps au cybercafé ... pardon cyberpub du coin pour donner de tes nouvelles !


----------



## iTof (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> que es que je fais la?
> 
> comme d'hab, un café  :love:


 ah oui, un c'te plaît  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour



Bonjour vénérable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je règle un petit différend avec un vendeur sur ebay :

il vendait un produit 99 ¤ : je lui demande si il veut bien ré-évaluer sa demande à la baisse (le lot ne coûtant pas une telle somme). Il me répond que ma demande est stupide et qu'il consent à baisser son prix à....98¤50.  

Je lui ai donc suggéré de se mettre le lot où je pensais  (avec quelques suggestions du chef )

Quel con :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (avec quelques suggestions du chef )




Des détails ! Des détails ! Des détails !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

lemmy  :love: 

un café aussi pour toi ?
fais vite ton choix , itof attends le sien depuis un bon memen deja


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

Tiens, les forums remarchent...


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Février 2005)

Perspicace


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

Salut 
bonjour comment va????
bon je passe un coup de fil a l'apple store pour la revision de prix et le remboursement de la difference de l'Imac G5...et hop, je reviens...:style:


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)




----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

là j'attend qu'illustrator finisse de m'exporter cette putain d'image, pour pouvoir la livrer à mon client, afin qu'il me paye pour que je puisse racheter de la memoire (ou une nouvelle machine), pour qu'illustrator exporte les images plus rapidement. 

parceque là, je vais presque arriver à une heure pour generer un bete jpg (bon à 300dpi et plutot grand, mais quand même).

ou alors c'est la nouvelle carte mère de mon ibook qui a decidé de faire comme la precedente ? 
j'espere pas, vu qu'applecare est dans les choux 

y'a des jours ou on se dit qu'on aurait du rester sous 0s8 avec un 604.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Là j'ai un photomontage monstre à réaliser et j'ai pas le courage de m'y mettre..


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

Bien moi je reviens d'une petite course à la Placette  
Et j'en ai profiter pour m'acheter une Sapporo...

Santé à vous


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

là, dilemne :
soit j'eclate mon ibook, ca me calme mais je perds les moyens d'en racheter un.
soit je continue à perdre mon temps, ma patience, une partie de ma soirée et de ma nuit, de ma santé et je sais tres bien que demain je lui aurais pardonné, alors qu'il merite quand même bien de se faire eclater, cette saloperie de bout de plastique qui pedale


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, dilemne :
> soit j'eclate mon ibook, ca me calme mais je perds les moyens d'en racheter un.
> soit je continue à perdre mon temps, ma patience, une partie de ma soirée et de ma nuit, de ma santé et je sais tres bien que demain je lui aurais pardonné, alors qu'il merite quand même bien de se faire eclater, cette saloperie de bout de plastique qui pedale


et sinon ça va ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là, dilemne :
> mad:




zeennnnnnn !!!!! 


comme dit toujour ma maman :

tu as voulu le velo ? 
alors pedale !!!


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


J'ai gagné


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

qui a une solution efficace ?  

depuis 2 jours j'ai le bout des doigts qui traspirent a contact de la souris
et ça m'agace !!! :mouais:


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné




  


faut lancer un nouveau sujet


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2005)

Faut pas trainer sur des sites pornos !!!


----------



## manustyle (18 Février 2005)

mince, c quoi ce mega post ? Je traine rarement ici moi.

Bon bah si il faut dire ce qu'on fait a cette heure H, je regarde "Magnum" sur 13°rue comme tous les soirs à la même heure. Ma série préférée des 80's


----------



## MrStone (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné



Trop fort


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui a une solution efficace ?
> 
> depuis 2 jours j'ai le bout des doigts qui traspirent a contact de la souris
> et ça m'agace !!! :mouais:



Nettoie ta souris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Nettoie ta souris




assitot lu, assitot fait et........plus de probleme !!!    


le coupable : le lingettes nettoyantes special informatique !!! :mouais: 


 merci !!!!!! :love:


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assitot lu, assitot fait et........plus de probleme !!!
> 
> 
> le coupable : le lingettes nettoyantes special informatique !!! :mouais:
> ...



Ahh ces lingettes, quel arnaque


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> assitot lu, assitot fait et........plus de probleme !!!
> 
> 
> le coupable : le lingettes nettoyantes special informatique !!! :mouais:
> ...


ah, l'informatique, quelle arnaque !


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

robertav suite à mes soucis de becane qui rame. a dit:
			
		

> juste une petite barrette et sa ira non ?


oui, ca m'aiderais à me detendre 

le soucis c'est que ce sera forcement apres avoir fini ce boulot :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai gagné



mouarffff      



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Spyro.


  ...


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

coucou:
Je viens de finir ma tournée avant de partir au _Souk_ manger un couscous entre amis.

Bon week-end à toutes et tous


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

konkonb' a dit:
			
		

> Le but de l'homme moderne sur cette terre est à l'évidence de s'agiter sans réfléchir dans tous les sens, afin de pouvoir dire fièrement, à l'heure de sa mort : « Je n'ai pas perdu mon temps. » P. Desproges



et dire qu'au lieu de m'agiter dans tous les sens, j'attend que mon nibouc finisse d'enregistrer ces putains de fichiers 

je sens que je vais passer la soirée à attendre au lieu de boire et de tirer des coups


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

je voudrais juste m'excuser pour des conneries que j'ai dit a quelqu'un tout l'heure


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et dire qu'au lieu de m'agiter dans tous les sens, j'attend que mon nibouc finisse d'enregistrer ces putains de fichiers
> 
> je sens que je vais passer la soirée à attendre au lieu de boire et de tirer des coups


d'habitude c'est l'inverse non  on tire la bière avant de la boire :rateau:


----------



## Malkovitch (18 Février 2005)

Là je viens de survivre à un empafé de motard et à une ***** * ** ** ** ** * de Golf. vive les vacances.


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

Mer**, j'arrive chez moi apres une absence de quelques minutes et hop, j'ai raté les simpsons....pfff


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais juste m'excuser pour des conneries que j'ai dit a quelqu'un tout l'heure



cette personne ce reconnaîtra, désolé d'avoir été un peu loin  je le referai plus


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cette personne ce reconnaîtra, désolé d'avoir été un peu loin  je le referai plus




oui ben la prochaine fois t'evite !   :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui ben la prochaine fois t'evite !   :rateau: :hosto:



pas toi p'tit sushi  mais je me suis mal comporté, j'espère ne pas l'avoir blessé


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais juste m'excuser pour des conneries que j'ai dit a quelqu'un tout l'heure




10 pompes et privé de dessert


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 10 pompes et privé de dessert



le déssert est déjà manger :rateau:


----------



## Malkovitch (18 Février 2005)

ben privé de pompes


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le déssert est déjà manger :rateau:




manger n'est pas jouer 

20 pompes alors


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

Et voila, je viens de finir de manger, mon Ipod est a jour, et je vais pas tarder a monter sur Nimes....
Rien d'interessant en definitive......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, je viens de finir de manger, mon Ipod est a jour, et je vais pas tarder a monter sur Nimes....
> Rien d'interessant en definitive......



Sur Nîmes ? Pour aller boire des chopines au moins ?  
  :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

je suis en train de me faire "l'histoire des 3 adolf" (les 4 tomes ) a la suite soit plus de 1200 pages


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Sur Nîmes ? Pour aller boire des chopines au moins ?
> :love:



Malheuresement meme pas, j'arrive vers les 3h30 demain matin et je compte rentrer sur Perpignan au plus vite.....


enfin, sur ce, bonne soiree a tous.....@+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Malheuresement meme pas, j'arrive vers les 3h30 demain matin et je compte rentrer sur Perpignan au plus vite.....



C't'amusant, je monte à Perpignan demain 

Désolé à tous pour ce euh, régionalisme


----------



## MrStone (18 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> coucou:
> Je viens de finir ma tournée avant de partir au _Souk_ manger un couscous entre amis.
> 
> Bon week-end à toutes et tous



 bonne semoule


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

la je viens de terminer de diner....

riens de special : pates


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je viens de terminer de diner....
> riens de special : pates



MAis que c'est c'est très bon les pates !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

la????? un gros fou rire !!!!!!!    


fiston decide de jouer a toy sur ps2 mais il n'arrive pas a commander les touches
(touches sur ecran qu' on manipule avec le mains via la cam)

il part en courant, je pense que il en a marre et bien non :

il revient avec des gants de boxe  me disants : 
comme cela j'ai des mains plus grosse et la cam va les voir cette fois !!!!


----------



## elektroseb (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la????? un gros fou rire !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> fiston decide de jouer a toy sur ps2 mais il n'arrive pas a commander les touches
> ...



  

j'imagine!  :love:  

bon week-end


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la????? un gros fou rire !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> fiston decide de jouer a toy sur ps2 mais il n'arrive pas a commander les touches
> ...



tu devrais acheter un camescope


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et voila, je viens de finir de manger, mon Ipod



'tain la dèche ! t'as vraiment plus rien d'autre ? Attends, on va se cotiser et t'envoyer un mandat


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais acheter un camescope




j'en ai 1 , un Jvc , autant petit que pleins de boutons
mais je sais pas m'en servir  :rose: 

et puis avec fiston il faudrait filmer 24hsur 24


----------



## kathy h (18 Février 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde, je pense que je vais pouvoir faire ma requête ici..

elle est un peu spéciale mais n'allez pas mal l'interpreter, c'est juste pour voir:

voilà j'ai une adresse  @mac.com pour iChat mais tous mes amis ont des PC ( les pauvres)  et sont sur MSN, j'ai donc une jolie fenêtre ouverte, je suis connectée sur iChat , j'ai règlé quelques préférences mais comme savoir comment ça fonctionne et voir si c'est pratique si personne n'a iChat..

vous voyez où je veux en venir?

Une personne aurait-elle quelques minutes à perdre pour me parler quelques instants sur iChat afin que je puisse enfin savoir comment ça marche.

mon adresse est dans mon profil...

Je demande beaucoup  je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde, je pense que je vais pouvoir faire ma requête ici.
> Je demande beaucoup  je sais...



telecharge Adium , 
avec ceci tous tes amis sur msn , @mac.com ou ichat tu vas les avoir en un seul coup 


par contre là je peux pas me connecter, demain pas de prob si tu veux  :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Février 2005)

non mais j'ai adium et MSN et Fire et Mercury et même aMSN , lol, c'est juste que je voulais essayer iChat et c'est fait,  un membre d'ici  a eu la gentilesse de venir me parler.

Mais il ne voyait pas la photo de mon avater et je ne voyais pas la sienne, alors que l'on voyait les notres.. on a pas réussi à utiliser la fonctiuon audio et il a essayé sa cam et ça n'a pas marché, en résumé il y a juste les dial qui marchaient donc ce n'est pas concluant....


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> MAis que c'est c'est très bon les pates !



avec rien autour, mon plat favori.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> avec rien autour, mon plat favori.



Les pates au beuRRe, le plaT universeL


----------



## madlen (19 Février 2005)

trop tot, trop def


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> trop tot, trop def


----------



## toys (19 Février 2005)

la franchement je vait faire un truc trops pas normal il est moin de cinq heure ces la nuit et je suis fatiguer y a un truc de louche la dedant j epence memen aller me coucher,  doit etre malade


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la franchement je vait faire un truc trops pas normal il est moin de cinq heure ces la nuit et je suis fatiguer y a un truc de louche la dedant j epence memen aller me coucher,  doit etre malade



Y'a un truc de louche c'est qu'on a du mal à lir que telment y'a de fautes d'ortograf


----------



## toys (19 Février 2005)

la s est vrais y en a plus qu a la normale, des que je suis naze je tape nimporte comment,et encore ta une typo car ci je devait ecrire manuellement ces meme pas la peine .il m on virrer de l ecole a cause de ca.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la s est vrais y en a plus qu a la normale, des que je suis naze je tape nimporte comment,et encore ta une typo car ci je devait ecrire manuellement ces meme pas la peine .il m on virrer de l ecole a cause de ca.



OUH, zérau en ortograF
Ca me rappelle le lagage texto tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

l'ortographe est la science des anes... mais la... faut vraimet faire preuve d'imagination pour comprendre... rien capté moi !!!

'fin  bonne nuit


----------



## Caster (19 Février 2005)

je vais promener le chien dans la neige


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

Je viens de me réveiller : ptit-déj au lit, café, tartines... relax quoi :love:
Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

dans 48 heures je retourne au boulot :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me réveiller : ptit-déj au lit, café, tartines... relax quoi :love:
> Bonne journée à tous !



Et tu surfes au lit aussi ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

v'la la neige :rose:


----------



## madlen (19 Février 2005)

Purééeeeee, il a neiger cette nuit, c'est tout blanc !!!  
trop bon, cette après midi je monte a la montagne
faire de la luge et manger une fondue au champagne (
c'est meilleur et plus light)    
  :love:


----------



## mado (19 Février 2005)

Si je comprends bien je peux rentrer à Montpellier en ski alors..


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

Je travaille aujourd'hui et c'est ma plus grande joie :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> v'la la neige :rose:



'tain oui, j'étais dessous, je suis repeint façon yéti !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain oui, j'étais dessous, je suis repeint façon yéti !



et poilu comme lui ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain oui, j'étais dessous, je suis repeint façon yéti !



mais chez moi ça tien pas :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais chez moi ça tien pas :rateau:



Par terre, ici non plus, mais si tu sors, tu verras que sur toi, ça colle bien.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

la neige continue de tomber et bien epaiise en plus   

roberto, depuis quand on couche un enfan a 11h du mat ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> Tes bébés ma chérie, quand ils avaient 10/15 mois et qu'ils faisaient deux siestes par jour, _quand ils suçaient leur pouce en ronchonnant et qu'ils faisaient pas deux pas sans trébucher_, tu les couchais pas le matin, genre vers onze heures ??
> :love:  :love:





mes bebes a moi      eux n'ont pas connu la sieste
2 fois par jours !!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

une petite heure dans l'aprem et encore , pas tous les jours !!!!!   


decidement, les enfants sages sont toujours ceux des autres !!!!!


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et tu surfes au lit aussi ?


Bah vi... merci Airport :love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Février 2005)

*petit nuage*
:love: vive les week-end :love: :love: et les réveils du samedi matuin :love:

 sinon ça va vous :rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

bientot chez moi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

Paparazzi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

pour faire quoi ? 


peut etre pour immortaliser le ridicule de mes 2 chers enfants 
devant la toy sur une partie foot ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Paparazzi :rateau:



avec le 1200 MM f 5,6 oui 







et avec l'extender ça peu faire un 2400 MM f 11 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour faire quoi ?
> 
> 
> peut etre pour immortaliser le ridicule de mes 2 chers enfants
> devant la toy sur une partie foot ?



si ça peu t'amuser pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




le voila lui   

il se pointe toujour sur le coup de midi 
l'air de rien avec son  


faut pas abuser, cette fois le café et le petit dej/dejeuner 
tu te le prepare tout seul !!! :mouais: 


    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si je comprends bien je peux rentrer à Montpellier en ski alors..



non non pas la peine le soleil brilleeeeeuuuuuuuu....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le voila lui
> 
> il se pointe toujour sur le coup de midi
> l'air de rien avec son
> ...



eh... oh   tu sais ce qu'il te dit, "mon air"  

*"chi va piano va sano"* 

c'est comme ça qu'on dit par chez toi   

_et un expresso bien serré avec deux sucres: ce s'rait pas de refus..._  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si ça peu t'amuser pourquoi pas






non, sa prend la tete et la c'est bien :

il est midi , ils ont faim donc fini le jeu !!   




serieusement, tu te convertis en photographe ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

et...  m'me roberta


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> eh... oh   tu sais ce qu'il te dit, "mon air"
> *"chi va piano va sano"*
> c'est comme ça qu'on dit par chez toi
> _et un expresso bien serré avec deux sucres: ce s'rait pas de refus..._  :rateau:





il faut pas croire a ce qu'il disent les italiens !!!     


pour l'expresso tu attends.....je dois   acheter la machine !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

là, maintenant c'est sûr... définitif... le refrigérateur à rendu l'âme !!!..... :hein:    

et hop, une virée dans les magasins spécialisés... un samedi aprés midi :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, maintenant c'est sûr... définitif... le refrigérateur à rendu l'âme !!!..... :hein:
> 
> et hop, une virée dans les magasins spécialisés... un samedi aprés midi :affraid:  :mouais:





il neige pas chez toi ?   

dans ce cas tu peux attendre quelque jours !!!      :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2005)

Là, je  m'apprête à affronter Le Centre Commercial ! 
La préparation des coups de coude et de la Visa est bientôt finie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là, je  m'apprête à affronter Le Centre Commercial !
> La préparation des coups de coude et de la Visa est bientôt finie



Une visite dans un centre commercial un samedi après-midi ?  
Tu travailles pour Jakass ou pour Michael Youn ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Une visite dans un centre commercial un samedi après-midi ?





mais c'est tres bien les centres les samedi !!!!   

c'est comme cela que tu as la chance de tomber sur ton ex ou ses parents    
retrouver ta bagnole cabossé sinon rayé  
le rayon frais vide ou defraichit  :mouais: 
une  queu pas possible en caisse   


et je oubliais : la tete "joyeuse" des autres pousseur de caddys !!


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu as la chance de tomber sur ton ex ou ses parents



tombé sur ma mère c'est sur et certain, mon ex c'est impossible  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme cela que tu as la chance de tomber sur ton ex ou ses parents



Ouf ! Ils sont loin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec le 1200 MM f 5,6 oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je serais toi, pour ce calibre, je le prendrais à miroir, c'est plus discret, et surtout, ça fait au moins deux kilo de moins


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Là ménant je cherche quelqu'un que j'ai pas trop vue cette semaine   

Bon mais d'abord me faire à manger. Il faut savoir se tenir à ses priorités


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je cherche quelqu'un que j'ai pas trop vue cette semaine
> 
> Bon mais d'abord me faire à manger. Il faut savoir se tenir à ses priorités



ton percepteur


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Un percepteur ? C'est quoi ça ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

il y a d'la pomme ou pas ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a d'la pomme ou pas ?  :rose:





poires et bananes (avec la biere )  ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poires et bananes (avec la biere )  ?



je suis pas contre une invitation :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... et ça va rouler.
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Tu m'invites ? 


OK, je sors :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

attaque du frigo en cours  merci de rester calme (j'ai pas envie de me faire chopé :rateau: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attaque du frigo en cours  merci de rester calme (j'ai pas envie de me faire chopé :rateau: )


 Fais-toi installer ton propre frigo


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Fais-toi installer ton propre frigo



bientôt dans mon chez moi, avec plein de bière belge dedans :rose: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

la je vien d'immortaliser la derniere trouvaille de fiston:

il lui fallait une batte pour jouer (encore ) au baseball sur toy donc:


http://membres.lycos.fr/robertavmac/batte-small.JPG




 :mouais:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vien d'immortaliser la derniere trouvaille de fiston:
> 
> il lui fallait une batte pour jouer (encore ) au baseball sur toy donc:
> 
> ...



prend un camescope et dit a l'homme de s'approcher, il est pile poil a auteur  et envoie le tout a TF1


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prend un camescope et dit a l'homme de s'approcher, il est pile poil a auteur  et envoie le tout a TF1





non, a mon gout il est un peu  trop proche de moi et de mon imac


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, a mon gout il est un peu  trop proche de moi et de mon imac



c'est plus drôle sur l'homme


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

ça donne faim :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça donne faim :rose:





mais tu es sur de ne pas avoir le ver solitaire  ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu es sur de ne pas avoir le ver solitaire  ?



encore 5 kilos a prendre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 5 kilos a prendre





arrete le sport  
et gave toi de nutella


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> arrete le sport
> et gave toi de nutella



4 km de marche tout les jours  et puis je veux pas que de la graisse


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 4 km de marche tout les jours  et puis je veux pas que de la graisse


 Inscris-toi dans une salle de sport alors :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Inscris-toi dans une salle de sport alors :rateau:




tu crois que c'est une bonne idée
surtout s'il y traine une zolie fleur ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

Faut bien qu'il sorte un peu de chez lui ce jeune homme, et surtout qu'il se fasse un corps


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Inscris-toi dans une salle de sport alors :rateau:




je préférai faire futur appart boulot aller retour tout les jours a pieds, pas de club de sport a payer, pas de ticket de metro a payer :rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que c'est une bonne idée
> surtout s'il y traine une zolie fleur ?



surtout que c'est a cause d'une fille que je me suis forcé a prendre un peu de poid :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je préférai faire futur appart boulot aller retour tout les jours a pieds, pas de club de sport a payer, pas de ticket de metro a payer :rose:


 Faut bien muscler tes petits muscles freles et attrophies, non ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de ticket de metro a payer :rose:



le "saut de portillon" excellent exercice...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien qu'il sorte un peu de chez lui ce jeune homme, et surtout qu'il se fasse un corps



j'arrête pas de sortir et de bouger :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien muscler tes petits muscles freles et attrophies, non ? :love:



les filles adore ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les filles adore ça


 Ben, ca fait plus sport et plus chouette que des piquets de cloture a ma connaissance :rateau:


Sinon kelkes tites seances de solarium te donneraient un beau teint hale ki te conviendrait beaucoup mieux :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon kelkes tites seances de solarium te donneraient un beau teint hale ki te conviendrait beaucoup mieux :love:



j'y pense aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le "saut de portillon" excellent exercice...





arffffff      

tu as deja testé ?


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

C'est fini oui ! 
Y a pas que le physique qui compte 

_Si ? _


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini oui !
> Y a pas que le physique qui compte
> 
> _Si ? _



pour certaine si


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour certaine si



heureusement qu'elle ne sont pas toute comme ça  et puis que ferai t'ont pas pour une femme :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as déjà testé ?



n'oublies pas que tu t'adresses à un "vénérable sage"   

_jeune péronnelle... _


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour certaine si


 Ben disons que ca contribue un minimum, c'est agreable 

Un homme est fier d'etre aux cotes d'une jolie femme, pourquoi pas l'inverse


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que ca contribue un minimum, c'est agreable
> 
> Un homme est fier d'etre aux cotes d'une jolie femme, pourquoi pas l'inverse



tu a pas lu la 2 em parti  et puis je peu faire énormément de sacrifice pour une femme


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour certaine si


Moi j'ai abandonné quand le docteur m'a dit que passé un certain âge on ne grandit plus


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'y pense aussi


"J'y pense et puis j'oublie"
J'ai retrouvé les paroles, merci mackie, mais je ne retrouve plus la musique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas que tu t'adresses à un "vénérable sage"
> 
> _jeune péronelle..._






pèronelle? mon dico ne sait pas ce que c'est


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben disons que ca contribue un minimum, c'est agreable
> Un homme est fier d'etre aux cotes d'une jolie femme


Bah, si elle reste muette, ça peut faire


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si elle reste muette, ça peut faire



tu te trompe de sujet la


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pèronelle? mon dico ne sait pas ce que c'est


*péronnelle*


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a pas lu la 2 em parti  et puis je peu faire énormément de sacrifice pour une femme



la 2 em partie :



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis que ferai t'ont pas pour une femme :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *péronnelle*





ton lien ne marche pas mais j'ai trouvé la definition : femme sotte et bavarde  :mouais: 


tu aurais dit dinde j'aurais compris tout de suite !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu aurais dit dinde j'aurais compris tout de suite !!!



... mais une dinde, ça se mange


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... mais une dinde, ça se mange



une femme ça ce savoure


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... mais une dinde, ça se mange




et la sotte on la pend  ?


----------



## madlen (19 Février 2005)

Bin je viens de m'acheré une ptit imprimante Canon Ip4000 pour la casa, j'éspère quel est bien...
je vais tester


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Là, vu que j'ai fini les opérations minutieuses d'un photomontage, je ne suis plus obligé d'être à jeun et je vais m'en donner à coeur joie... Le gros du taf est fait et ce n'est pas sans déplaisir !


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une femme ça ce savoure


C'est à ces petits détails qu'on voit que notre mackie est encore jeune...
...et innocent ​


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai plus de citron pour la blanche, je file prendre la dernière rodenbach du frigo :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ...et innocent ​



sûrement pas :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je file prendre la dernière rodenbach du frigo :love:


Tu vois, tu rangerais ta chambre, tu pourrais mettre le frigo dans ta chambre  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la sotte on la pend  ?



nan, ce sont les jambons qu'on pend


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, tu rangerais ta chambre, tu pourrais mettre le frigo dans ta chambre  :rateau:



totalement impossible


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, tu rangerais ta chambre, tu pourrais mettre le frigo dans ta chambre  :rateau:



vu la taille de frigo nécessaire, suis pas certain que ce soit possible...


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> totalement impossible


Hélas   
Mais, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan, ce sont les jambons qu'on pend



ça me fait penser qu'il y a deux talon de jambon italien a manger :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Sinon, se mettre au gros rouge ça dispense de frigo...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hélas
> Mais, à l'impossible nul n'est tenu  :rateau:



et puis le frigo c'est pour mon futur chez moi


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Z'avez froid aux oreilles les gars :rateau:


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis le frigo c'est pour mon futur chez moi


Tu t'installes à Rungis


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'installes à Rungis



trop loin de son new job !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Là, maintenant, un copain vient de me passer la dernière version de Ouinedoze ! Y zont refait le design de la jaquette. Ca pète !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, un copain vient de me passer la dernière version de Ouinedoze ! Y zont refait le design de la jaquette. Ca pète !



A mon avis il y a déjà un patch système à installer pour rétablir la couleur de sortie réelle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, un copain vient de me passer la dernière version de Ouinedoze ! Y zont refait le design de la jaquette. Ca pète !



C'est une info intéressante ça, microZovde soutient la sauvegarde des baleines ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est une info intéressante ça, microZovde soutient la sauvegarde des baleines ?



Normal, comme y zen vendent pas, y veulent pas que les autres en vendent !


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop loin de son new job !!!



il y a 40 ans oui , c'était aux halles, mais plus maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, un copain vient de me passer la dernière version de Ouinedoze ! Y zont refait le design de la jaquette. Ca pète !


T'aurais du ouvrir un thread, comme ça les modos auraient pu le fermer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

OouuaAhhH 

(souffle)
Belle journée sur les Zozoroutes françaises tout de même

Aller-retour fissa Nîmes-trou du cul du monde <-->trou du cul du monde - Nîmes
500 bornes et quelques litres de gazoline plus tard Whhhoouuu, content d'êt' de retour chez Ôam


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est une info intéressante ça, microZovde soutient la sauvegarde des baleines ?



 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais du ouvrir un thread, comme ça les modos auraient pu le fermer


Ca c'est moin sûr. On peut actuellement flooder sur au moins 2 sujets ayant "bill" dans le titre...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

ce soir c'était fondu a la viande (800 g de boeuf et 500 g) et et ... tout a été manger :rose:


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ce soir c'était fondu a la viande (800 g de boeuf et 500 g) et et ... tout a été manger :rose:


   

à toi tout seul ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> à toi tout seul ?



j'aurai pas dit non, mais j'en ai bien manger la moitier :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas dit non, mais j'en ai bien manger la moitier :love:




mais arrete , tu vas exploser !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas dit non, mais j'en ai bien manger la moitier :love:



Toujours rapport à tes kilos à prendre ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

> ce soir c'était fondu a la viande (800 g de boeuf et 500 g) et et ... tout a été manger





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai pas dit non, mais j'en ai bien manger la moitier :love:



Moi j'appelle ça un homme heureux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

> ce soir c'était fondu a la viande (800 g de boeuf et 500 g) et et ... tout a été mangé



Hmmmm, y'avait bien un p'tit bon vin à boire avec toute c'te bidoche ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

si, du bourgueil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

bon, maintenant on passe aux choses serieuses :

on va faire quoi la?


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on va faire quoi la?


Comme tous les soirs: conquérir le monde !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, maintenant on passe aux choses serieuses :
> 
> on va faire quoi la?



Raconter des conneries sur le tradada "Montparnasse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme tous les soirs: conquérir le monde !!!



Bof, t'arrives déjà pas à conquérir un réseau 100 BaseT au bureau, alors ...


----------



## poildep (19 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Raconter des conneries sur le tradada "Montparnasse ?


 elle a demandé "on va faire quoi", pas "on fait quoi".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme tous les soirs: conquérir le monde !!!





on attaque quelle planete ce soir?  

mercure ? saturne ? 

suis indecise


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on attaque quelle planete ce soir?
> 
> mercure ? saturne ?
> 
> suis indecise



la lune ?  a non, tu y est déjà :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on attaque quelle planete ce soir?
> 
> mercure ? saturne ?
> 
> suis indecise



Patiente encore une dizaine de jours, et tu pourras déjà attaquer Mars !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la lune ?  a non, tu y est déjà :rose:





oui et c'est proprieté privé : interdit d'entrée !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2005)

Bon, les p'tits loups, j'va vous laisser là, j'ai pein de films à mater, je voudrais pas me mettre en retard !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C't'amusant, je monte à Perpignan demain
> 
> Désolé à tous pour ce euh, régionalisme



Dommage, on se croise... a l'occaz si je monte sur Nimes suffisament longtemps, te paierais une Pression.....
Bon week-end a tous......Et me voila en vacances pour 5 jours.... enfin.....
pffff en peux plus....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, on se croise... a l'occaz si je monte sur Nimes suffisament longtemps, te paierais une Pression.....



ouais, si tu me paies une pression je serais comme obligé de remettre ça et beh euh, ben, on sais comment commencent les embuscades...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ouais, si tu me paies une pression je serais comme obligé de remettre ça et beh euh, ben, on sais comment commencent les embuscades...



c'est peut etre pas faux


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2005)

Là, je suis content car j'ai réussi ce soir à faire remarcher mon Commodore 128 que je croyais définitivement mort...  :love:


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

j'aime pas les dimanches ..... je patiente donc en ce moment


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> [hors discussion]que quelqu'un m'appelle Amok !



Plait-il ?!  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientot chez moi :love:



je vais le chercher mercredi :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

:rose: :love: je poste des conneries ici même depuis 5 ans !!! :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

et moi depuis 5 mois


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi depuis 5 mois



félicitations


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :love: je poste des conneries ici même depuis 5 ans !!! :rose: :love:



il n'est pas trop tard pour arreter


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas trop tard pour arreter



au contraire !!! :rateau: c'est répartie :rose: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ?!  :mouais:



une jeune dame qui s'était perdu en chemin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au contraire !!! :rateau: c'est répartie :rose: :love:



Quel brillant orateur !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2005)

Bon, départ pour un copieux repas chez mes beaux-parents. 

Miam miam !


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

je le mettrais sans "s"... je sais plus comment il s'appelle ce temps mais je crois qu'on y enlève les "s" du tu....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de TOUT RELIRE ma bédé !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiète parce que c'est un impératif et que euh, ben l'imépratif y prend pas de "s" 
voila voila


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi depuis 5 mois



Et 5 fois plus...


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

L'impératiiiiffff ! voilà !!! 

Merci -dc- !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quel brillant orateur !



et pour feter ça, mega choucroute ce midi :rateau: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Que pour êt' sur du coup j'ai été chercher le petit Bescherelle et que oui oui, pas de "S" à l'impératif pour les verbes en "er"
  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et 5 fois plus...





je vois  :mouais: 

ta vengeance a commencé ?


----------



## Nexka (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de TOUT RELIRE ma bédé !
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Mais ya pas des gens professionnels qui sont sencés relire ta BD pour toi, pour trouver les fautes???


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais ya pas des gens professionnels qui sont sencés relire ta BD pour toi, pour trouver les fautes???



tiens je commence lundi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens je commence lundi :rateau:





j'ai baucoup de temp libre....
tu veux un coup de main?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de TOUT RELIRE ma bédé !
> :love:
> Dites... ?
> 
> ...



... que si c'l'avait eu été au subjOnctif, bé là ç'aurait pris un "s"

exemple un inutile : "je ne voudrais point que tu t'inquiètes"
exemple deux inutile : "eh mec, t'inquiète pô !"
exemple trois inutile : "tu t'inquiètes ?"

voilà, c'est bien rasoir tout ça.    :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Gargouille (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens je commence lundi :rateau:



Tu remplaces Pivot ?  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :rose: :love: je poste des conneries ici même depuis 5 ans !!! :rose: :love:



Joyeux anniversaire !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un coup de main?



je suis pas contre :rose:


----------



## Gargouille (20 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> voilà, c'est bien rasoir tout ça.    :mouais:  :sleep:



à vrai dire on s'en tamponne le coquillard sur les coquillages de Sain-Ouen-Les-Orillas :hein:  :sleep:


----------



## Nico64 (20 Février 2005)

He ben moi je vais bouffé chez les beaux parents     

    

Non ca va la belle doche fais bien la cuisine :love: 

AUPA BO!!  Allez Le Biarritz Olympique! 2ème au top16.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas contre :rose:




est que golf a envoyé la commande du Bescherelle?      



bon, ton annif on le fete ici ou dans les annif ?    :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que golf a envoyé la commande du Bescherelle?



ça cale bien l'armoire en tout cas :rateau:




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon, ton annif on le fete ici ou dans les annif ?    :love:



n'importe ou, du moment qu'il y a des filles :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> à vrai dire on s'en tamponne le coquillard sur les coquillages de Sain-Ouen-Les-Orillas :hein:  :sleep:



Mangerais bien des moules marinière moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

voila tous en musique

Dalida : gigi l'amoureuse  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila tous en musique
> 
> Dalida : gigi l'amoureuse  :love:



'tain, ça réveille ça ! pourquoi pas Mireille Mathieu pendant que tu y es ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Moi, là, maintenant je prépare certaines choses...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, ça réveille ça ! pourquoi pas Mireille Mathieu pendant que tu y es ?  :mouais:




c'est pas moi qui es aux commandes des bouton Dj  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, ça réveille ça ! pourquoi pas Mireille Mathieu pendant que tu y es ?  :mouais:


Parce qu'elle sait pas chanter ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Y a pire, si je puis me permettre.

Elle est has been d'accord, elle chante un peu de la merde d'accord, mais elle chante mieux que la plupart de trucs qu'on entend..


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'elle sait pas chanter ?



Ben on est d'accord, mais Dalida non plus  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pire, si je puis me permettre.
> 
> Elle est has been d'accord, elle chante un peu de la merde d'accord, mais elle chante mieux que la plupart de trucs qu'on entend..



Bizarre, pour une fois que Sonny nous gratifie d'une opinion positive, en plus, il à raison !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben on est d'accord, mais Dalida non plus  :hein:




je laisse la critique de sa voix aux professionels
en tout cas , où elle passait, l'ambiance etait assuré   

et dans nos souvenir , il en a un (voir plus)  où  elle a toujour sa place  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

arf, je vais exploser, que c'est bon une choucroute maison :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




tiens ce matin tu a fait gras mat'  



   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

il neige encore


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il neige encore


 moi aussi, il neige !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

c'est mou


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2005)

Là, je remets en route ma Webradio


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

c'est dur


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

j'étais en train de regarder happy tree friend (robertav, fiston est un peu jeune pour ça  quand je suis tombé sur ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Là, tout de suite, j''ai mis en fond sonore la web radio de FabienR, sympa !


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Là, tout de suite je suis en train de me tripoter la nouille avec un gant de crin comme tous les dimanches soirs.


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là, tout de suite je suis en train de me tripoter la nouille avec un gant de crin comme tous les dimanches soirs.



Je veux bien qu'il y ai un petit decalage horaire entre Perpi et Nice mais de là à dire que c'est le soir, il n'est que 15h30.......tu deviens vieux sony, dans 2heures tu es couché....???
       


ps; le crin ça gratte un peu,non???


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (20 Février 2005)

Jsuis entrain de convaincre un copain d'aller voir Aviator plutôt que Meet the fockers... bon j'espère que s'il craque, ça va être un bon film sinon ça va ch*** :casse:


----------



## Dedalus (20 Février 2005)

Ben il est tôt le soir, pour toi   

Là je me prélasse après une matinée passée à faire de la grimpounette en forêt de Fontainebleau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben il est tôt le soir, pour toi
> 
> Là je me prélasse après une matinée passée à faire de la grimpounette en forêt de Fontainebleau...



Ben si c'est autant tombé dans le sud Seine & Marne que dans le nord, ça devait faire style "hivernale dans le massif du Cervin", non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

là, j'attends quelques amis et en attendant j'essaie les radios d'itunes avaec un peu plus d'attention .....mais on y trouve surtout beaucoup de M*****...
voila....


----------



## casimir (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là, tout de suite je suis en train de me tripoter la nouille avec un gant de crin comme tous les dimanches soirs.



oublie pas de m'en mettre un p'tit coup :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (20 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est autant tombé dans le sud Seine & Marne que dans le nord, ça devait faire style "hivernale dans le massif du Cervin", non ?



Comme tu dis, mais la neige n'a pas tenu longtemps...  moins d'une heure... N'empêche qu'on a plutôt fait semblant de grimper qu'autre chose, car la roche était très glissante, aussi on a repris le train tôt au lieu d'y passer l'après-midi


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, tout de suite, j''ai mis en fond sonore la web radio de FabienR, sympa !



Ben en fait je tourne sur une compil qui contient un peu plus de 1600 singles de 1961 à maintenant


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> on se retrouve dans le Sud dans une Flaque© _(Contactez Macélène pour les détails, j'ai pas tout suivi !)_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:




  Le grand * Raout* est en cours d'organisation...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je te remercie*, on se retrouve dans le Sud dans une Flaque© pour que je t'adresse des chaleureux remerciements _in vivo_ !
> _(Contactez Macélène pour les détails, j'ai pas tout suivi !)_
> :rose:  :love:  :love:



il y a des invites ?


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des invites ?




Tout le MOnde bien sur...      :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout le MOnde bien sur...      :love:



prévois un pot de nutella alors  :love:


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

sympa la webradio de fabien en ce moment je suis dessus et je me dis que je n'ai rien manqué en faisant l'impasse sur "propaganda" lol


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2005)

Je rentre de faire une petite balade en voiture, histoire de bien profiter du paysage : la haute-Lozère est bien blanche.  Il fait -6 pour l'heure. Mon gamin continue à faire d'improbables constructions dans la neige du jardin autour de l'igloo qu'on a fait tout à l'heure. Les averses de neige succèdent aux éclaircies : ciel bleu et soleil pétant sur la neige. Une bien belle journée.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

mouahaahhahah


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

ça va pas non ?


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

Back Home (_home cold home  )

_De belles images dans la boite à souvenirs. D'autres moins, mais bon on y repensera plus tard .
Bonne fin de journée .


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas non ?



finis le tripotage???


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

j'attends tranquillement le film de ce soir ....... Ennemi d'Etat


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

la je viens de sortir de table et envoyé fiston au lit


enfin !!!!!!!!!!   l'ecole demain recommence !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Pour ce soir vous me conseillez "des tas d'ennemis" ou "les onze océans" ?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

le 2 em c'est plus réaliste ::rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir vous me conseillez "des tas d'ennemis" ou "les onze océans" ?



Ocean's 11, sympathique film


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir vous me conseillez "des tas d'ennemis" ou "les onze océans" ?







minichat ?


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> minichat ?


Toi on voit que tu me connais bien  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toi on voit que tu me connais bien  :love:  :love:  :love:




a foorce !!!!!     

on finira vieux couple !!!


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

on spyro est casé avec robertav, je m'occupe de fifille alors  :rose:


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce soir vous me conseillez "des tas d'ennemis" ou "les onze océans" ?



Ocean's eleven !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ocean's eleven !!! :love: :love: :love:



parce qu'il y a plein de beau mec ?


----------



## polo50 (20 Février 2005)

tiens le site de apple à explosé ? ca marche pu depuis 2 h ce soir !


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

ça fonctionne très bien chez moi


----------



## polo50 (20 Février 2005)

bizzarre moi impossible d'y accéder depuis 2 h pourtant je me connectes sans problemes sur le web ?
et impossible de relever le courier de mon compte . mac aussi

Bon en fait c'est .mac qui déconnes et idisk du fait on a même plus accès au site de apple

et en prime j'ai plus accès au itunes store et je peux plus commander de photo ou d 'album sur iphoto non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Là je me prépare, car demain je me barre à Marseille (La plus belle ville de France)... Ras le cul de la neige et du haut Doubs, où j'ai passé la semaine avec une pelle à la main...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Dans le bas doubs aussi on avait la neige...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Dans le bas doubs aussi on avait la neige...




   BEAUCOUP?... J'ai pas les pneus qu'il faut pour demain   :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Non, ça fond bien et tout est dégagé sur les routes.


----------



## Nidhal (20 Février 2005)

Moi les gars j habite a marseille est il neige souvent alors regarde la meteo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi les gars j habite a marseille est il neige souvent alors regarde la meteo.



 Salut ; lapin!  Demain soir, je fais la fête à Marseille chez mes potes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça fond bien et tout est dégagé sur les routes.



Ouf... Coooooool


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> Moi les gars j habite a marseille est il neige souvent alors regarde la meteo.



Nidhal...

Comme Abou nidal ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Là je me prépare, car demain je me barre à Marseille (La plus belle ville de France)... Ras le cul de la neige et du haut Doubs, où j'ai passé la semaine avec une pelle à la main...



marseille... c'est une poubelle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> marseille... c'est une poubelle.



Un cauchemard pour Suisse...


----------



## macelene (20 Février 2005)

Là je néfou rien....      pas sommeil comm d'hab...


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

bon, la,  je fais la guerre a mon safari qui fait n'importe quoi......pfffff
il aura ete penible avec moi celui la aujourd'hui......


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

moi je vais me coucher après avoir vu bob l'éponge au ciné :love: :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là je néfou rien....      pas sommeil comm d'hab...



ben moi je Néphou  pas grand chose de plus  pis je vais être papa en septembre  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je Néphou  pas grand chose de plus  pis je vais être papa en septembre  :love





      

Félicitations...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

:love: merci 'tain ça donne la pèche c'est pas croyable


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pis je vais être papa en septembre  :love:


Toutes mes félicitations 

Enfin je sais pas pourquoi on dit ça, c'est pas si dur de bien viser... hum


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations
> 
> Enfin je sais pas pourquoi on dit ça, c'est pas si dur de bien viser... hum



En clair, le plus dur c'est les 20 années qui arrivent !! 

Ceci étant, ça vaut le coup :love:.


----------



## poildep (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En clair, le plus dur c'est les 20 années qui arrivent !!


C'est très optimiste. J'ai trente berges et je reste un sujet de préoccupation pour ma mère.


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

J'avais mis 30  ..mais j'ai décidé d'être optimiste à partir de ce soir !


----------



## toys (21 Février 2005)

la je scootche la teloche merci canal plus pour tes bonne serie pour ceux qui l on the shield et cold case s est pour moi deux series qui bute tout.
depuis six feet under il y avait pas grand chose ci ce n est la confiserie mais pas de nouvelle une seul saison diffuser (gros budjet sur les voiture et les cascades et les demoiselles que du bonheur pour les yeux)


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

tous et merci :love:


P.S. : pour spyro je suis myope alors... :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

bon, il est l'heure de jouer un peu en reseau....;
A toute a l'heure...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

là, je viens de terminer de vous preparer le petit dej' 

maintenant , je vais voir ailleur


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

hop, direction le nouveau boulot  (jean noir ou pantalon ? )


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2005)

Pourquoi pas un short en jean, surper échancré, signature serie "sabrina" ??


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas un short en jean, surper échancré, signature serie "sabrina" ??


Et un collant en laine motif écossais en-dessous, parce que le short par ce temps  :affraid:


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

Là je me dis qu'un break complet d'un jour et demi c'est pas assez ! On reprendra les choses sérieuses après-demain. Je viens d'aller chercher mon courrier chez la gardienne et j'ai reçu iworks. On verra ça plus tard. Farniente... dolce farniente... D'autant que reçu aussi un coffret DVD Melville  (Le Samouraï et Le Deuxième souffle)...
S'il fait assez beau cet après-midi, aller s'asseoir dans la cour historique de l'hôpital Saint-Louis, un des lieux magiques, hors du temps, de Paris.
Vive l'hédonisme ! Foin des cuistres !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> sympa la webradio de fabien en ce moment je suis dessus et je me dis que je n'ai rien manqué en faisant l'impasse sur "propaganda" lol



Toute une époque


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2005)

La je bois mon cafe tout en causant au telephone, pour pas changer quoi, tout en papotant sur MacGe... :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bois mon cafe tout en causant au telephone


Essaie juste de ne pas t'étrangler en avalant de travers


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Essaie juste de ne pas t'étrangler en avalant de travers


 tracasse :rateau:

je suis une cafeinowoman :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations
> 
> Enfin je sais pas pourquoi on dit ça, c'est pas si dur de bien viser... hum



Braille pas si fort !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

là j'attends mon facteur avec 4 coils 

arrivera......arrivera pas ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je suis une cafeinowoman :love:


Ben te fais pas mal en posant la perf alors   :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là j'attends mon facteur avec 4 coils



4 _ coils_, çà tremblotte dur sur le clavier


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je bois mon cafe tout en causant au telephone, pour pas changer quoi, tout en papotant sur MacGe... :love:



et avec l'autre main, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 4 _ coils_, çà tremblotte dur sur le clavier


Elle devait vouloir dire "4 coils sur le paillou".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 4 _ coils_, çà tremblotte dur sur le clavier




café , café , c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## madlen (21 Février 2005)

Je viens d'emenager dans mes nouveau locaux!!! avec une ADSL 2400... c'est beau, je suis heureux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

bon, un paquet est arrivé...les autres on attendra encore


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ADSL 2400...


C'est tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

je le fais ou je ne le fais pas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je le fais ou je ne le fais pas ?



Ne le fais pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je le fais ou je ne le fais pas ?



Attention à la patrouille quand même


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

bon ben je le fais quand même (et puis après je me barre à toute vitesse) : "Bonjour amis du Mac" (c'est pourri comme intro ça non ?).

Au bureau, certains (les jeunes surtout) jouent à chat-bitte : c'est bien ça créé des liens...


----------



## madlen (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ?



je suis en suisse... et pas trouver mieux chez swisscom...  
mais mon bureau est chouette alors chui  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2005)

je tente de récupérer d'une semaine de vacances...


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je tente de récupérer d'une semaine de vacances...



no comment... :hein:

Et puis j'suis sure que t'as plein de coup de soleil et la marque des lunettes, d'abord...


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2005)

même pas.

trop de neige, passe montagne et masque de rigueur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je le fais quand même (et puis après je me barre à toute vitesse) : "Bonjour amis du Mac" (c'est pourri comme intro ça non ?).
> 
> Au bureau, certains (les jeunes surtout) jouent à chat-bitte : c'est bien ça créé des liens...



Ah ! C'est comme Tanguy alors !  Sauf que lui, c'est pas au bureau, c'est "chat-bitte chez mes parents"


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 bonjour 
Aujourd'hui, je dois me remettre à travailler


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour




tiens, te voila pile poil pour passer a table


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens, te voila pile poil pour passer a table



je n'aurais pas mieux dit


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Aujourd'hui, je dois me remettre à travailler



c'est nécessaire pour pouvoir t'arrêter    :rateau:


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


Lemmy, lave-toi les mains, et arrête de râler si tu n'as pas pu finir la fin de "Midi les Zouzous" !  
bon ap'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, laves-toi les mains, et arrête de râler si tu n'as pas pu finir la fin de "Midi les Zouzous" !  ;p
> bon ap'



que je suis tombé sur Heidi tout à l'heure, merde j'ai halluciné, j'avais jamais revu depuis que chuis plus tout petit       
HHEEEEIIIIIDI, HEEEEEEIIIIDI, petite fille  de la montagne, la la la     :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

faisson les comptes :
-1 eMac fait
-1 iMac G5 fait
-1 PowerMac G4 fait
-1 écran diagnostiqué

et la journée est pas finit :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faisson les comptes :
> -1 eMac fait
> -1 iMac G5 fait
> -1 PowerMac G4 fait
> ...





et tu as pas encore mangé ????      :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et tu as pas encore mangé ????      :love:



je suis en train de manger :rateau: tiens il y a un xserve :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'ai rien à dire, mais j'ai une envie irrépressible de le dire...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai rien à dire, mais j'ai une envie irrépressible de le dire... :rateau:


tu n'as plus de fuite ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Février 2005)

Salut les ploucs


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut les ploucs



kenavo bassou :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faisson les comptes :
> -1 eMac fait
> -1 iMac G5 fait
> -1 PowerMac G4 fait
> ...


 c'est quoi ce boulot ? patisssier ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut les ploucs


Salut le poilu


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut les ploucs


 Alors ?
Ce week-end ???


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce boulot ? patisssier ? :rateau:



réparé les conneries des autres :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut les ploucs


 Hep la vous ! depuis le temps


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

c'est repartie pour un tour :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est repartie pour un tour :rateau:


 :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Là ménant il neige fort fort fort, ça va être super tout blanc :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Au bureau, certains (les jeunes surtout) jouent à chat-bitte : c'est bien ça créé des liens...



Chat-bite...  :mouais:  t'es sur de ce que tu dis ....


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> réparé les conneries des autres :rateau:


 non : 
repare*r* les conneries des autres  :rateau:


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

je suis tout nouveau dans ce topic qui m'a l'air très sympa.

bonne continuation


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Chat-bite... :mouais: t'es sur de ce que tu dis ....


absolument : je viens de me faire peloter les c....... par ma chef : tu crois que je peux compter sur une prime ce mois ci ?


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

:Coucou:
Je sors de chez le médecin. Larryngomachinbidule... truc viral, blah...blah...
C'est une épidémie...

Rien de grave
Réveil pas cool ce matin, gorge douloureuse et 38.1.
je me soigne, quoi...


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> absolument : je viens de me faire peloter les c....... par ma chef : tu crois que je peux compter sur une prime ce mois ci ?




Il y en a qui travaille dur, à ce que je vois, :d :d


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> absolument : je viens de me faire peloter les c....... par ma chef : tu crois que je peux compter sur une prime ce mois ci ?



le droit de cuissage sur les mecs...!!    trop bon ça.. faut que j'en cause dans mon bocal...  

Pour la prime...  ce sera... "Mon ti Tigrou vous voudrez bien passer dans mon bureau"


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep: Salut.....
Tiens je veins d'apprendre que le fil de la nuit vient d'etre ferme......
he! celui de Naas et de ses coups de boule aussi.....actif les Modos ce Lundi.....

bon, je vais aller petit dejeuner.... :sleep:


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis tout nouveau dans ce topic qui m'a l'air très sympa.
> 
> bonne continuation


 hello et bienvenue sur MacGé 
> ici, si tu attaques par le Bar, faut faire attention, la dépendance se déclenchera plus vite


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis tout nouveau dans ce topic qui m'a l'air très sympa.
> 
> bonne continuation


Salut 
Et bienvenue 

_Mais ce serait encore plus sympa si la page était pas déformée par ta signature hyper large, merci  _


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le droit de cuissage sur les mecs...!!    trop bon ça.. faut que j'en cause dans mon bocal...
> 
> Pour la prime...  ce sera... "Mon ti Tigrou vous voudrez bien passer dans mon bureau"


 c'est vrai, pas de raison qu'il n'y en ait que pour les femmes 
> bon, allez, qui veut me tripoter au boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le droit de cuissage sur les mecs...!!    trop bon ça.. faut que j'en cause dans mon bocal...
> 
> Pour la prime...  ce sera... "Mon ti Tigrou vous voudrez bien passer dans mon bureau"




pour une fois ne sera pas " promotion canapé " que pour les femmes !!!


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> hello et bienvenue sur MacGé
> > ici, si tu attaques par le Bar, faut faire attention, la dépendance se déclenchera plus vite



Merci, je suivais déjà des topics sur MacGé, et c'est vrai que celui là est plus accrochant, trop tard, je suis déjà dépendant


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Mais plus petite ta signature...


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais plus petite ta signature...



ok, je la vire


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le droit de cuissage sur les mecs...!!    trop bon ça.. faut que j'en cause dans mon bocal...
> 
> Pour la prime...  ce sera... "Mon ti Tigrou vous voudrez bien passer dans mon bureau"




Un thème fort bien exploré par Philippe Bertrand. 








"Allez, ne soyez pas si timide ! "


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois ne sera pas " promotion canapé " que pour les femmes !!!



    vais demander à mon patron de m'installer ça dans mon aquarium


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais plus petite ta signature...



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression que le p'tit nouveau, là, il est arrivé ici par le même chemin que moi ! ouhelkomme


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais plus petite ta signature...



Il est vai que cette signature elle en impose......    
bon, encore quelques coups de fil et hop, suis tranquille pour la journee........


----------



## elektroseb (21 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

Encore une semaine qui commence...
Bon, un petit dej', une douche, et... trouver un bar sympa...  :love:   

Faites comme moi... rien....  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vais demander à mon patron de m'installer ça dans mon aquarium



Là, pour le coup, c'est toi qui devra passer dans son bureau


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un thème fort bien exploré par Philippe Bertrand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens le revoilà mon * Gugusse VIolet...  :love:     *  mais marche pas ton lien...  

t'as perdu la main ...


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression que le p'tit nouveau, là, il est arrivé ici par le même chemin que moi ! ouhelkomme



thanks


----------



## elektroseb (21 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, pour le coup, c'est toi qui devra passer dans son bureau



Sous son bureau plutot    :rateau:


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, pour le coup, c'est toi qui devra passer dans son bureau



c'est la nuit pour les rêves...


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> ok, je la vire


Ou tu peux aussi la réduire 






_Quoi "top petit" ? quoi ? _


----------



## rezba (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tiens le revoilà mon * Gugusse VIolet...  :love:     *  mais marche pas ton lien...
> 
> t'as perdu la main ...



Y'a pas de lien. Je suis au boulot, et les pages sur lesquelles je pourrais te renvoyer sont filtrées par ce con de websense.  


 Access Denied (policy_denied) 

  Vous n'avez pas acces a cette page.

This page is filtered. Category : sex.
 
 
For assistance, contact your network support team. ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de lien. Je suis au boulot, et les pages sur lesquelles je pourrais te renvoyer sont filtrées par ce con de websense.
> 
> This page is filtered. Category : sex



Mouais.....on veut nous faire voir des cochonneries.......voyez vous ça????
mouais.....


----------



## Bassman (21 Février 2005)

C'est qui le support reseau ?? pasqu'on a pas ca ici sur macgé : quand les forums tombent, on attend


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de lien. Je suis au boulot, et les pages sur lesquelles je pourrais te renvoyer sont filtrées par ce con de websense.
> 
> 
> Access Denied (policy_denied)
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> vais demander à mon patron de m'installer ça dans mon aquarium




et le patron va aussi te l'installer et l'essayer ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le patron va aussi te l'installer et *t*'essayer ?


 pas sûr que ça tienne le poids de 2 personnes 

_Quoi, j'ai encore mal lu ? _


----------



## iTof (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et le patron va aussi te l'installer et l'essayer ?


 
et ben, si il savait ce que l'on fait sur son fauteuil ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> pas sûr que ça tienne le poids de 2 personnes
> 
> _Quoi, j'ai encore mal lu ? _






dis tout de suite que elene est grosse !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> et ben, si il savait ce que l'on fait sur son fauteuil ...




il devait etre beau gosse ce mec dans sa jeunesse.....

qui sait comment a choisit de tester ce divan .........


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour la prime... ce sera... "Mon ti Tigrou vous voudrez bien passer dans mon bureau"


tout le monde aura noté le smiley qui tire la langue '  ' dans le post macelene


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :Coucou:
> Je sors de chez le médecin. Larryngomachinbidule... truc viral, blah...blah...
> C'est une épidémie...
> Rien de grave
> ...




reste sous la couette et bouge pas
une infermiere passera    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde aura noté le smiley qui tire la langue '  ' dans le post macelene



bien sur


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> pas sûr que ça tienne le poids de 2 personnes
> 
> _Quoi, j'ai encore mal lu ? _




_ ce sont des divans à toutes épreuves...  _


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

là, je viens de coller une super photo de Kermit au dessus de mon bureau. Ca plait beaucoup à mes collègues


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reste sous la couette et bouge pas
> une infermiere passera    :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est moins virulent que ce qu'on peut imaginer ! Mais je garde l'idée du service de nuit à domicile, je sais pas si ça va lui plaire, mais bon, je me ferai plaindre... 

Et surtout pas d'antibio... c'est viral.

[Edit: le spray pour la gorge est une horreur...  :rateau: ]


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de coller une super photo de Kermit au dessus de mon bureau. Ca plait beaucoup à mes collègues


Kermit et Panett' ?
Ah non je confonds avec autre chose :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de coller une super photo de Kermit au dessus de mon bureau. Ca plait beaucoup à mes collègues





celui la?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  :rateau:



je t'envois des clients Angie ? :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'envois des clients Angie ? :rateau:


 Ou moi je t'en envoie ? :rateau:   

Narf :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)




----------



## NED (21 Février 2005)

Là ? maintenant ?
Et bien maintenant je suis devenu un m4k !!!!


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît la marque de fringue "english eccentric" ?

Je n'arrive pas à en trouver sur Paris


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Là ? maintenant ?
> Et bien maintenant je suis devenu un m4k !!!!




Ouais bravo NED


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît la marque de fringue "english eccentric" ?
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à en trouver sur Paris



Normal, t'sais, ces p'tits bleds de province, y zont rien !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

Vous croyez que c'est encore trop tôt pour attaquer l'apéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que c'est encore trop tôt pour attaquer l'apéro ?


bah si c'est un p'tit 51 j'dis pas non


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, t'sais, ces p'tits bleds de province, y zont rien !



lool, justement, j'en ai trouvé sur La Rochelle, c'est d'ailleurs comme ça que j'ai connu, il doit surement y en avoir sur Paris, mais où?


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que c'est encore trop tôt pour attaquer l'apéro ?




Y'a une heure ? 



Moi je dis que quand on est motivé...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

En ce moment, depuis que je ne suis plus scotché systèmatiquement à macgé j'abats un travail fou. Ca fait du bien de voir les piles de dossier diminuer.


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

tu prends les pages jaunes sur internet et tu trouves le magasin ou tu en a acheté à Bordeaux et tu leur demandes où trouver sur Paris...

Au pire...


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vous croyez que c'est encore trop tôt pour attaquer l'apéro ?


 
T'es bien un nîmois toi...  
Mais par solidarité septimanienne, je veux bien t'accompagner !


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tu prends les pages jaunes sur internet et tu trouves le magasin ou tu en a acheté à Bordeaux et tu leur demandes où trouver sur Paris...
> 
> Au pire...



Ouais, j'y ai pensé, mais c'est à La Rochelle hein, lol, je demanderais au magasin la prochaine fois que je descendrai, vu que j'ai toute ma famille là bas.

Je demandais juste au cas où quelqu'un connaissais.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais par solidarité septimanienne, je veux bien t'accompagner !



Septimanie m'était contée


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

Une manzanilla (ou p'têt un fino) pour moi : toujours du sherry à cette heure-là (du domecq)


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Une manzanilla (ou p'têt un fino) pour moi : toujours du sherry à cette heure-là (du domecq)



je vous amene ça tout de suite....


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

J'ai la gorge qui gonfle douloureusement à nouveau. La nuit risque d'étre fort sympathique, entre impossibilité de respirer et d'avaler 

Sortez couvert (mon écharpe !) et surtout, ne fumez pas trop, j'ai abusé ces 5 derniers jours et ça passe pas avec le froid qu'il fait !


----------



## kathy h (21 Février 2005)

bonsoir messieurs dames......


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir messieurs dames......



Salut


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir messieurs dames......




Bonsoir et bienvenue.  
Juste aperçue l'autre jour.


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

Tiens, j'ai uppé une petite vidéo sur mon ftp, c'est un quebecois qui parle alors attention...

j'adore
Taxi_Quebec.mpg


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

Là, je surfe sur Macge pendant que ma copine bosse sur son PC


 si un jour on m'avait dit que je laisserais rentrer un PC chez moi...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

bon première journée a fond, je recommence demain :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

en ce moment je me demande si je vais chez le coiffeur soon ou bien si je tente la tondeuse en solo... et à bien y réfléchir la tondeuse pourrait me faire le maillot en même temps, alors que si je demande à mon coiffeur... 

la tondeuse


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si un jour on m'avait dit que je laisserais rentrer un PC chez moi...


Quelle horreur  et elle a pas honte de te faire ça ?


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Version facile à entretenir et recyclable ton nouvel avatar ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Version facile à entretenir et recyclable ton nouvel avatar ?


Bienvenue dans le thread des "je fais comme si de rien n'était pour qu'on remarque mon nouvel avatar" 
(_Non grug, je ne te jette pas la pierre, et pour cause  _)


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



on peu m'expliquer comme ça ce lave un grug ? :rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on peu m'expliquer comme ça ce lave un grug ? :rateau:


 Lavage délicat à la main,:love:  à l'eau d'une température maximale de 40*°C.
Repasser à la main, à sec ou à la vapeur  :love: 
Lavage à l'eau d'une température maximale de 95*°C (sous abri) dans une laveuse commerciale :love: :affraid:  ; réglage pressage permanent. :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Lavage délicat à la main,:love:  à l'eau d'une température maximale de 40*°C.
> Repasser à la main, à sec ou à la vapeur  :love:
> Lavage à l'eau d'une température maximale de 95*°C (sous abri) dans une laveuse commerciale :love: :affraid:  ; réglage pressage permanent. :rateau:


Ne pas oublier la chapelure


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier la chapelure



et le cure dents dans l'anus... ca vaut pas des éperlans mais mon chat s'en contentera


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Lavage délicat à la main,:love:  à l'eau d'une température maximale de 40*°C.
> Repasser à la main, à sec ou à la vapeur  :love:
> Lavage à l'eau d'une température maximale de 95*°C (sous abri) dans une laveuse commerciale :love: :affraid:  ; réglage pressage permanent. :rateau:



ya comme un blème sur ton étiquette...


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya comme un blème sur ton étiquette...


 mais non : delicat à la main, ou presque à ebulition par une professionnelle  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

:affraid: si c'est comme ça, je change


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais non : delicat à la main, ou presque à ebulition par une professionnelle  :rateau:



 à la main en ébullition....?


----------



## Nephou (21 Février 2005)

là je m'apprête à me lancer dans une démarche bénévole demandant plein d'énergie _et en même temps je viens de repérer une Duvel au fond du frigo alors comme ma ch'tite femme ne boit plus d'alcool_ :rateau:

bon, concentrons nous :modo:

_au fait  toutes et tous_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je m'apprête à me lancer dans une démarche bénévole demandant plein d'énergie _et en même temps je viens de repérer une Duvel au fond du frigo alors comme ma ch'tite femme ne boit plus d'alcool_ :rateau:
> 
> bon, concentrons nous :modo:
> 
> _au fait  toutes et tous_



ton sens du sacrifice m'émerveille...


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

mon téléphone ne démarre plus... vivement une iphone avec osx... je me crois sous windows avec ce KP sur mon 6600.

pffff


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

là je me sens comme une envie de floudre !


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> mon téléphone ne démarre plus... vivement une iphone avec osx... je me crois sous windows avec ce KP sur mon 6600.
> 
> pffff



Ah oui, effectivement, ça craint...


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)




----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

j'ambitionne les 400 posts en ce moment


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=1752&dateline=1109021903



 
C'est un défilé de mode de Grug ce soir ? j'en ai raté combien ?


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Poildep ? T'es pas par là ?


----------



## Caster (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> j'ambitionne les 400 posts en ce moment


Moi j'ambitionne les 2000 pots ... mais j'ai encore le temps


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est un défilé de mode de Grug ce soir ? j'en ai raté combien ?
















y'a des soir comme ça, on sait pas quoi se mettre


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Poildep ? T'es pas par là ?



 mais tu sais bien que c trop tôt...


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des soir comme ça, on sait pas quoi se mettre



Moi c'est tous les matins que je me pose cette question  !


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des soir comme ça, on sait pas quoi se mettre






*à poils ....   *


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *à poils ....   *


Pas par ce froid, voyons, écaille !

Euh il caille !


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *à poils ....   *



arrête il se l'écaille déjà







 (respectez l'homme au moins)


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Sont très cool en tous cas


----------



## macelene (21 Février 2005)

Arête de poisson prise dans la gorge


Truc d'un Inuit:

Si vous mangez du poisson et qu'une arète reste prise dans la gorge, mangez une banane et le problème sera vite réglé.

Copine  , Québec


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Arête de poisson prise dans la gorge
> 
> 
> Truc d'un Inuit:
> ...


 d'ou l'exedent de production bananiere dans le grand nord


----------



## kathy h (21 Février 2005)

`

MESSAGE A CARACTERE INFORMATIF: 

cette nuit il va faire -3 en région parisienne (  dans le 78, au hasard) et demain -4 ....


----------



## diamond2 (21 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> MESSAGE A CARACTERE INFORMATIF:
> 
> cette nuit il va faire -3 en région parisienne (  dans le 78, au hasard) et demain -4 ....




Ah merde, ils ont coupés le chauffage dans mon immeuble, ils sont en train de le réparer, en plus j'ai une grande baie vitrée et c'est du simple vitrage...

sniff


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> cette nuit il va faire -3 en région parisienne (  dans le 78, au hasard) et demain -4 ...


Ben ici il fait 1 ce soir et c'est déjà pas beaucoup


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> MESSAGE A CARACTERE INFORMATIF:
> 
> cette nuit il va faire -3 en région parisienne (  dans le 78, au hasard) et demain -4 ....


 cette meteo vous a été offerte par le syndicat national de la viande


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

Et après la rubrique météo, la rubrique mettez bas, c'est aujourd'hui que Sonny doit accoucher du motif de son déconne ... euh compte à rebour dans le thread d'à côté. RdV là bas pour tout le monde


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2005)

vend clé de 12 très peu servis, bon état général. Prix a débattre, me contacter via mon agent : Bengili


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vend clé de 12 très peu servis, bon état général. Prix a débattre, me contacter via mon agent : Bengili



C'est assez tentant en fait, je réfléchis encore un peu, heu...... non

Sinon, moi aussi j'ai un truc à vendre, un modem 56k sur carte PCI, assez tentant aussi.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vend clé de 12 très peu servis, bon état général. Prix a débattre, me contacter via mon agent : Bengili



a la clé de 12, mon jouet préféré quand j'étais petit :rose: (pile poil pour démonter les panneaux)


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

hop, allons au boulot, avec 5 cm de neige :rose:


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

Ici ça neigeouille. :love:

De tout tout petits flocons, juste histoire de dire que.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

J'me prépare à une réunion de 3 heures via Interwise 

 à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Salut Juste en passant, Lemmy et tout le monde 


Journée pourrie en perspective


----------



## macelene (22 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me prépare à une réunion de 3 heures via Interwise
> 
> à tous !



  courage... moi je tente d'organiser une journée à la thon...  :hein:

HAsta pronto Amigitos... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Là je sors de 3 jours de ménages, je découvre qu'il y a plein de muscle dans le dos qui font mal


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça neigeouille. :love:
> 
> De tout tout petits flocons, juste histoire de dire que.



Pas un nuage dans le ciel, beh, la neige c'est pas pour aujourd'hui   
je dois être le seul type de tout le sud qui veut de la neige    :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Je fais du pain grillé et je mets à jour Mac the Ripper S'agit de pas se tromper de grille pain


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Là je me fais bouler rouge sur le thread de marillion


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Là ménant je m'aperçois que j'ai _vraiment pas _envie de bosser cette semaine... 
D'ailleurs j'ai _jamais_ envie de bosser... :rateau:
Enfin c'est pas vraiment du boulot...

Non, en fait ce qu'il y a c'est que je n'ai pas envie de *réfléchir...* 
Ça me fatigue trop... :hein:

*Hiberner*, voila ce qu'il faut, se débrancher une semaine ou deux, un mois... 
Juste le temps d'oublier, et voir si il y a un après..._

Faites pas attention, je dois avoir les neuronnes gelés, par ce temps _:hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2005)

là, je viens de mettre en retraite le dernier vénérable iMac 233 de ma boîte


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Yana qui en cherchent pour leur écoles dans jurassique mac


----------



## Bassman (22 Février 2005)

Tient il est pas banni lui ??


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

et non y a une cabale contre mes bans


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde

je viens de me lever, c'est trop dur les vacances....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Yana qui en cherchent pour leur écoles dans jurassique mac



j'en ai un ou deux à virer comme ça, faut que je vois si ma direction est OK


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Fatigué ce matin, que d'émotions cette nuit.
Un pote squatte chez nous depuis 2 semaines, il a fait un malaise cette nuit, il était tout blanc et maladou. Heureusement on l'a entendu qui appelait, on a appelé les pompiers (Appelez SOS Médecin...): en fait pas très grave, il est juste aux 36e dessous (malaise vagal sur gastro). Réveil à 3h puis re-réveil à 6h pas beaucoup dormi, j'ai toujours un mal de gorge pas possible. Je suis fatigué :rose:  :rose:


----------



## iTof (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Fatigué ce matin, que d'émotions cette nuit.
> Un pote squatte chez nous depuis 2 semaines, il a fait un malaise cette nuit, il était tout blanc et maladou. Heureusement on l'a entendu qui appelait, on a appelé les pompiers (Appelez SOS Médecin...): en fait pas très grave, il est juste aux 36e dessous (malaise vagal sur gastro). Réveil à 3h puis re-réveil à 6h pas beaucoup dormi, j'ai toujours un mal de gorge pas possible. Je suis fatigué :rose:  :rose:


 t'imagines si en plus t'avais deux gamins à rendormir après le passage de la cavalerie ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ou moi je t'en envoie ? :rateau:
> 
> Narf :love:



va y tu peu


----------



## pixelemon (22 Février 2005)

je serre les fesses je suis au lit avec une gastro en puissance et je n'ai rien mangé depuis hier soir... 

mais j'ai un powerbook, les 64 premiers épisodes de Dragonboule et une connection wifi pour macG 
je sens que je vais poster sévère aujourd'hui (je vous laisse je vais vômir) :s


----------



## diamond2 (22 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais poster sévère aujourd'hui (je vous laisse je vais vômir) :s



Humph, serre les dents et garde les grumeaux, c'est le meilleur, sur ce bon ap'


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

j'avais pas démonter de 8100 depuis ... oula 1997 :rose: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2005)

Nierk :rateau:

Barf :casse:

Narf :love:


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> t'imagines si en plus t'avais deux gamins à rendormir après le passage de la cavalerie ?



Dans des moments comme ça, tu te sens vraiment responsable, faut pas déconner, l'autre est pas en état et tu dois agir. C'est fort. Tenir sa main, dire que le sommeil va arriver, que demain il fera jour, que tu es là et que tu t'occupes de tout. Le "petit" a 26 ans, il dort. Ca va mieux. C'est marrant, j'ai vraiment pensé aux parents et aux gamins cette nuit.
Je suis un tonton heureux (j'ai quand même fait le parc à souris d'amérique pour un de mes "neveux" ! ). Mais je ne serai jamais père !  Je prend les bons moments, les cinés, les sorties, les anniversaires, les sourires, les histoires avant de se coucher en vacances, les bisoux de bonjour et d'au revoir; je me vois pas me lancer dans les chemins tortueux et escarpés d'une paternité qui nous est refusée actuellement. On s'y fait même si ça manque par moment. Choix de vie. Juste ou pas juste, c'est comme ça.

Bon, sinon, je vais me faire chauffer de la soupe et voir si je peux faire avaler une tisane au gamin


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nierk :rateau:
> 
> Barf :casse:
> 
> Narf :love:



c'est bien, tu a 2 nouveau onomatopées  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 nouveau onomatopées


 Et toi encore des fautes d' "aurtografe" :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et toi encore des fautes d' "aurtografe" :rateau:


 Et de grammaire


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et toi encore des fautes d' "aurtografe" :rateau:



ta déjà essayer de taper sur un clavier dont certaine touches on un peu de mal ?  genre la barre d'espace qui ne fonctionne pas ?  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et de grammaire



on peu pas tout avoir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

a oui, j'ai une freebox en 6 mn au boulot :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

noté : pensez au bouton du eMac :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta déjà essayer de taper sur un clavier dont certaine touches on un peu de mal ?  genre la barre d'espace qui ne fonctionne pas ?  :rateau:



rien a voir cela dit :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> rien a voir cela dit :rateau:



de la grammaire ? l'orthographe ? la freebox ? :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

bon ben j'y retourne


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'y retourne



bon courage


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2005)

tiens, si je changeais de boulot?


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Euh escuzez moi de vous déranger.
Je me demandais si c'était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'avoir l'impression que les gens à qui vous parlez n'arrêtent pas d'interpréter vos paroles ou vos intentions dans le sens le pire. Paske moi c'est un soucis que j'ai parfois, à force de dire des conneries pour rigoler ou d'en poster sur des forums... Et même parfois sans raison particulière, je sais pas je dois avoir une sale tête...


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Mais nooonnnn....

Tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh escuzez moi de vous déranger.
> Je me demandais si c'était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'avoir l'impression que les gens à qui vous parlez n'arrêtent pas d'interpréter vos paroles ou vos intentions dans le sens le pire. Paske moi c'est un soucis que j'ai parfois, à force de dire des conneries pour rigoler ou d'en poster sur des forums... Et même parfois sans raison particulière, je sais pas je dois avoir une sale tête...



Tu connais ma femme?


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh escuzez moi de vous déranger.
> Je me demandais si c'était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'avoir l'impression que les gens à qui vous parlez n'arrêtent pas d'interpréter vos paroles ou vos intentions dans le sens le pire. Paske moi c'est un soucis que j'ai parfois, à force de dire des conneries pour rigoler ou d'en poster sur des forums... Et même parfois sans raison particulière, je sais pas je dois avoir une sale tête...




Rien ne vaut le réel pour dissiper l'équivoque. Le texte est facilement détourné et détournable, interprétable et déformable, les emoticons n'aident pas forcément. J'ai déjà connu ça 

En tout cas niveau physique, j'ai rien contre les dragons. Violets ou pas d'allleurs


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh escuzez moi de vous déranger.
> Je me demandais si c'était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'avoir l'impression que les gens à qui vous parlez n'arrêtent pas d'interpréter vos paroles ou vos intentions dans le sens le pire. Paske moi c'est un soucis que j'ai parfois, à force de dire des conneries pour rigoler ou d'en poster sur des forums... Et même parfois sans raison particulière, je sais pas je dois avoir une sale tête...


 moi aussi ça m'arrive souvent :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Oui mais pour toi c'est normal


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

j'enchaine les G5 :rose: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Sadique


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sadique




J'aurais pensé que tu dirais: _"Sadique :love: :love:_" plutôt


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pour toi c'est normal


 je le savais


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Y'a des dossiers sur lesquels j'aime bien travailler. Celui là en fait partie.
La première pierre n'est pas encore posée.. mais j'espère bien le voir fini un jour ce bâtiment.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh escuzez moi de vous déranger.
> Je me demandais si c'était déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'avoir l'impression que les gens à qui vous parlez n'arrêtent pas d'interpréter vos paroles ou vos intentions dans le sens le pire. Paske moi c'est un soucis que j'ai parfois, à force de dire des conneries pour rigoler ou d'en poster sur des forums... Et même parfois sans raison particulière, je sais pas je dois avoir une sale tête...




D'abord, Bonjour a tous... :sleep: 

Et dis spyro, moi, aussi ca m'arrive de temps en temps.....


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Je viens de recevoir un mail envoyé à la mailing list du labo, intitulé:

*Pensez dès maintenat à vous*

Dont le texte commence par le classique:

Tout est dans l'objet


 :mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

Là je viens de refuser un boulot :affraid:


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir un mail envoyé à la mailing list du labo, intitulé:
> 
> *Pensez dès maintenat à vous*
> 
> ...


 même les piles ?


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Je viens de faire pénitence


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

j'y suis presque :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'enchaine les G5 :rose: :rateau:


 pervers


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pervers



pas plus que toi :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Pardon ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pardon ?



je suis pas plus pervers que grug, mais qui sait quel pervers peu t-il être ? :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas plus pervers que grug, mais qui sait quel pervers peu t-il être ? :rateau:


Pense à prendre une tente. y'a plein de place dans les campings en cette saison


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pense à prendre une tente. y'a plein de place dans les campings en cette saison



je sais bien me comporté avec les femmes


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais bien me comporté avec les femmes



surtout si il y a un gars en rose dans les parages :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

je m'instruis  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'instruis  :rose:




Merci, il est super ton lien......


sinon, je fais rien comme d'hab.....


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

je m'ennuie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

je digère


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

toujours les mêmes ici, des vrais piliers de bar  

ah oui j'ai oublié de dire ce que je faisais, je met des jolies photos dans le forum " vos belles photos " .... si si  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> toujours les mêmes ici, des vrais piliers de bar



du pur bénévolat


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Là je vais boire un saladier de tisane verveine accompagné d'une part de fondant au chocolat...
La neige me manque mais pas le froid.

C'est mon premier post depuis firefox. Dépaysé mais dans le bon sens.


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> du pur bénévolat




je vous offre un verre alors?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vous offre un verre alors?



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

... mais tout petit


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ... mais tout petit



tout dépend de ce qu'il y a dedans....  :love:


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> toujours les mêmes ici, des vrais piliers de bar
> 
> ah oui j'ai oublié de dire ce que je faisais, je met des jolies photos dans le forum " vos belles photos " .... si si  :rateau:



Avec beaucoup de persévérence


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ... mais tout petit




Mouais, ça n'engage que toi.....
un Cuba-libre dans un vase, svp!

   




ps:  kathy


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps:  kathy



Eh ! Du calme, c'est pas encore le printemps


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Avec beaucoup de persévérence



non mais j'ai réussi .. ce fût laborieux j'avoue mais je suis lente à comprendre certaines choses....

stook: ça marche, ton vase est servi


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'ai oublié de dire ce que je faisais, je met des jolies photos dans le forum " vos belles photos " .... si si  :rateau:



note : être gentil avec mon facteur qui n'apportera demain mon 70-200 L 4 USM :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tout dépend de ce qu'il y a dedans....  :love:



*une occasion de te le dire...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> stook: ça marche, ton vase est servi




merci......

@pascal.....le printemps.....pourquoi attendre...


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> @pascal.....le printemps.....pourquoi attendre...


Au reste, est-ce que mackie il attend, lui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci......
> 
> @pascal.....le printemps.....pourquoi attendre...



Ben ... j'venais de regarder Dr Doolittle 2, j'étais encore un peu dedans.


----------



## roro dudu (22 Février 2005)

j'installe la dernière Security Update 2005-002


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au reste, est-ce que mackie il attend, lui ?



Ben non, il attend pas, son problème à lui, c'est qu'il cavale dans tous les sens "Oh une louloute à droite ... Oh une louloute à gauche". Résultat : il se disperse, et ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

roro dudu a dit:
			
		

> j'installe la dernière Security Update 2005-002



Bon sang, ,ça c'est de la grosse rustine !!!!


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> merci......
> 
> @pascal.....le printemps.....pourquoi attendre...





non mais le printemps c'est bientôt de toute façon .....


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

tiens pas con ça, je vais peut etre faire la màj en X3.8


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2005)

La je teste Firefox, dont tant d'entre vous vantent les mérites, ben il est pas si cool que ça, y met pas la palette des smileys


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La je teste Firefox, dont tant d'entre vous vantent les mérites, ben il est pas si cool que ça, y met pas la palette des smileys



Détail qu'on oublie vite. J'y pensais même plus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> non mais le printemps c'est bientôt de toute façon .....




RRRrrrrrr  (petit cri du tigre....)


pspascal, et en plus, l'affichage est degueux.......je ne comprend pas cet engouement pour ff
shiira et bien mieux et safari aussi d'ailleurs....


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La je teste Firefox, dont tant d'entre vous vantent les mérites, ben il est pas si cool que ça, y met pas la palette des smileys


Oui, c'est un menu (pas pratique) et on peut afficher la fenêtre des smileys par le menu.

C'est pas la faute à FF, c'est vBulletin qu'est comme ça, et je trouve ça nase, il faudrait bidouiller le forum 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Détail qu'on oublie vite. J'y pensais même plus.


Ah non moi ça m'emmmmmmnnuie toujours autant :rateau:

Mais bon c'est vrai qu'à force de poster dans le minichat j'ai l'habitude de les taper à la main 
Et puis y a pas "" dans la palette d'façon


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Perso j'aime beaucoup mieux les émoticones en menu déroulant qu'une palette à deux facettes...


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aime beaucoup mieux les émoticones en menu déroulant qu'une palette à deux facettes...


Deux facettes ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

ça doit vouloir dire 2 colonnes? ou 2 systèmes (un menu déroulant et un pop-up)?


----------



## lalou (22 Février 2005)

J'écoute (par hasard...) ça en regardant G.W Bush aux infos


----------



## macelene (22 Février 2005)

il existe des Personnes que j' Aime et à qui je ne peux pas le dire... manque de je sais pas... le temps sera mon compagnon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, ,ça c'est de la grosse rustine !!!!



et oui....



> La mise à jour Security Update 2005-002 apporte un certain nombre d?améliorations en termes de sécurité ; elle est recommandée à tous les utilisateurs de Macintosh. Cette mise à jour inclut les composants suivants :
> 
> Java Web Start
> JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
> ...




bon, la je viens de me reconnecter apres une mise a jour du ds-lan de wanadooo......
et comme toujours , ils me m'avaient pas prevenu......ils pourraient prevenir M*****!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute (par hasard...) ça en regardant G.W Bush aux infos






continue d'ecouter ça et eteins ta tele....c'est encore mieux....promis.....   


ps: bon ap a ceux qui comme moi vont passer a table....


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

hop au boulot, parait qu'il faut les chaines a paris :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2005)

Encore une journee de travail ki commence :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Et hop.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop au boulot, parait qu'il faut les chaines a paris :rateau:



Ouais ben aujourd'hui, je bosse de la maison : 5 voitures plantées dans la côte qui mène à la gare, d'autres qui reculent sur le verglas...


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben aujourd'hui, je bosse de la maison : 5 voitures plantées dans la côte qui mène à la gare, d'autres qui reculent sur le verglas...


 :love: j'adore la neige, c'est toujours source de spectacles amusants.

Bon, je vais aller me promener dans les rues vallonnées de ma banlieue enneigée, voir si il n'y a pas quelques jeunes femmes patinant.  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Encore une journee de travail ki commence :rateau:



pas mieux :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Mieux  :love:
Je vais m'accorder ma matinée pour aller faire des bonhommes de neige


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Mieux  :love:
> Je vais m'accorder ma matinée pour aller faire des bonhommes de neige



sale gosse :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

J'ai 38° C de fièvre, je vais appeler mon médecin pour un rendez-vous. J'ai la gorge blanche du côté droit, ce que j'avais pas lundi J'aime pas être malade.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la gorge blanche du côté droit


Normalement c'est le haut ou le bas : change de partenaire


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2005)

Arrête SM, j'ai failli m'étrangler de rire


----------



## dool (23 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Arrête SM, j'ai failli m'étrangler de rire



Ca aurait ete une belle mort...a ton age on risque + la crise cardiaque!


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Dool got point  

gKat, avant de lui courrir après, pose le deambulateur


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2005)

Plus besoin de déambulateur : le nouveau modèle d'armure imperial mkVII v2 posséde un exo-squelette integré


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Ouah, vous attaquez à un _malade_... c'est dégueulasse 

Pour le partenaire, je vais lui en toucher deux mots  Bon, antibiotique et j'espère que ça passera.


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Bah personne a dit qu'on avait pas le droit d'être degueu


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Lille - Massy en TGV: décors enneigés d'un bout à l'autre :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Tu est rentré en bas de chez moi l'dragon ??


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu est rentré en bas de chez moi l'dragon ??


 Vi et cet aprèm je monte au CEA pour la soutenance de mon frère...
Tu bosses toujours là-bas ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je sors de 3 jours de ménages, je découvre qu'il y a plein de muscle dans le dos qui font mal



surtout quand on doit balayer des cadavres et des caillasses qui trainent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Perdu le thread du bonjour ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Perdu le thread du bonjour ?



 toi


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vi et cet aprèm je monte au CEA pour la soutenance de mon frère...


Ah ben non finalement, Orly fermé => jury incomplet => soutenance reportée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toi



Bha salut


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Là je regarde Finn en pleine crise de floude


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non finalement, Orly fermé => jury incomplet => soutenance reportée


 du coup te voilà bloqué sur yvettes pour rien


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

Bon, un petit repas ligth et op, au boulot.


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> du coup te voilà bloqué sur yvettes pour rien


Oh non pas pour rien


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

un super sualut a tous...... 
bon, un petit reveil difficile et hop........me voila....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, un petit reveil difficile et hop........me voila....



quand on se couche à pas d'heure...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand on se couche à pas d'heure...




on se leve à pas d'heure......(p****, sauf aujourd'hui.....)


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

pluq d'iMac G5  a faire, j'attaque les eMac :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

là maintenant, j'ai envie de dire bonjour à tout le monde !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pluq d'iMac G5  a faire, j'attaque les eMac :rateau:


 tu dois les enchaîner aussi ?


----------



## Spyro (23 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'ai envie de lancer une AES foire du trône. 
La foire du trône c'est bientôt, du 26 mars au 15 mai même pour être précis.
La foire du trone c'est un truc bien, avec des manèges, des jeux, des attrape-nigaud pour dépenser des sous, et des tas de peluches Spyro&#8482; à gagner :love: :love:

Non ?


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu dois les enchaîner aussi ?



il y a pas de prise adapté sur les eMac


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

bientôt 14h j'y retourne  :rose:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

C'est définitif, je vais pas sortir ce soir. Je suis déjà partagé entre poster et aller me foutre au pieu.
Bon, je vais alterner.

Eh y'a du soleil sur la neige, c'est cool.
Ce matin, sur le balcon de mon médecin, il y avait un arbre en fleur sous la neige, j'ai pas trop compris, je crois que c'est un cerisier du japon ou un truc comme ça. Magnifique. En plein 11e arrondissement mi-février, ça surprend ! Il était pas peu fier de me montrer les jolies fleurs roses et la neige blanche dessus 
J'ai bien pensé à Mackie pour le coup...


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

moi j'admire mon nouveau tatouage a c't'heure :love:

Merci finn :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientôt 14h j'y retourne  :rose:




bon, moi aussi, j'y vais......vais faire une ballade, il fait bô aujourd'hui autant ne profiter.....

A toute....


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas de prise adapté sur les eMac


 d'accord


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

double post...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Ce matin, sur le balcon de mon médecin, il y avait un arbre en fleur sous la neige, j'ai pas trop compris, je crois que c'est un cerisier du japon ou un truc comme ça. Magnifique. En plein 11e arrondissement mi-février, ça surprend ! Il était pas peu fier de me montrer les jolies fleurs roses et la neige blanche dessus...



les amandiers sont en fleurs (rose) dans le sud...


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> les amandiers sont en fleurs (rose) dans le sud...



 je reviens d'une petite balade pour les voir ces amandiers en fleurs qui annoncent le printemps...  :love: 

allez un kisss  de l'infirmière de service... pour tous les malades...  et les tristes...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Là je prépare mon déménagement, y aura l'adsl


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2005)

La je me dis que vivement que la journee soit finie :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je prépare mon déménagement, y aura l'adsl



plus de backbone ? :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je reviens d'une petite balade pour les voir ces amandiers en fleurs qui annoncent le printemps...  :love:
> 
> allez un kisss  de l'infirmière de service... pour tous les malades...  et les tristes...  :love:


j'ai 36.5 et chuis tout mal  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je me dis que vivement que la journee soit finie :rateau:



encore un café  ? :rateau: (perso j'en suis a mon 5 em depuis ce matin :rose: )


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

là j'en ai un peu marre mais je vais aller prendre un café pour passer le temps


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un café  ? :rateau: (perso j'en suis a mon 5 em depuis ce matin :rose: )



enfin je suis stratégiquement bien placé :rateau:


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 36.5 et chuis tout mal  :love:



bon c n'est rien...  une bonne piqûre...:love:    et hop debout...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2005)

Là, c'est l'heure du goûter


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Ah ils ont remis le gouter a la maison du "Dernier Soupir" ??  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Nan nan rien


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2005)

Paske tu fais rien qu'à dire des conneries


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Roh c'te signature que t'as toi, meme pas honte...


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

là maintenant ? bof ! j'me tape une déprime de type "boulot de merde" mais bon, le reste est


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Je vais voir si la machine me laisse faire mon devoir quotidien


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh c'te signature que t'as toi, meme pas honte...



on peu parler de la tienne aussi ?


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

a tiens, je prend un airbus A320 samedi et un A319 dimanche  :rose: :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et puis il est entouré * d'hôtesses attentionnées* qu'instinctivement il doit chercher à faire sourire, chuis sûr !!_
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



par contre le père mettrait bien une tape amicale... sur le...  lorsqu'elles passent dans l'allée ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant ? bof ! j'me tape une déprime de type "boulot de merde" mais bon, le reste est


oui mais cette déprime n'a vraiment de sens que si tu y ajoute une voiture de merde, des voisins de merde, des amis de merde et... en gros une vie à la con


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> par contre le père mettrait bien une tape amicale... sur le...  lorsqu'elles passent dans l'allée ...



Ce qui, en général, constitue une façon simple de se prendre une bonne baffe, devant le regard amusé des autres passagers. 

Car souvent l'hotesse à la main leste.


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui, en général, constitue une façon simple de se prendre une bonne baffe, devant le regard amusé des autres passagers.
> 
> Car souvent l'hotesse à la main leste.





   on voit là un * fin connaisseur... *


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui, en général, constitue une façon simple de se prendre une bonne baffe, devant le regard amusé des autres passagers.
> 
> Car souvent l'hotesse à la main leste.



enfin les hôtesses c'est plus ce que c'était  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui, en général, constitue une façon simple de se prendre une bonne baffe, devant le regard amusé des autres passagers.
> 
> Car souvent l'hotesse à la main leste.


Je me disais juste qu'une quatri_me citation pouvait le faire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

oui bon, le fantasme de l'hotesse de l'air... quand tu voyages sur la compagnie nationale... il prend vite du plomb dans l'aile... on contaste que depuis quelques années, les critéres d'embauche ont changé...


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais juste qu'une quatri_me citation pouvait le faire


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin les hôtesses c'est plus ce que c'était  :rateau:





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui bon, le fantasme de l'hotesse de l'air... quand tu voyages sur la compagnie nationale... il prend vite du plomb dans l'aile... on contaste que depuis quelques années, les critéres d'embauche ont changé...



c'est ce que j'ai dit


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui bon, le fantasme de l'hotesse de l'air... quand tu voyages sur la compagnie nationale... il prend vite du plomb dans l'aile... on contaste que depuis quelques années, les critéres d'embauche ont changé...



Pas toutes...  :love:    Tu l'as mis sur ce vol ton fiston, Rob'?


----------



## macelene (23 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ah bon ?
> Ben heu...  :rose:  :rose:
> Celles du voyage aller...
> ...




as-tu fais des photos ...?   


Bon là... time prépa de dîner... assez fait joujou avec vous...  bye bye...


----------



## Nephou (23 Février 2005)

Roberto ne doit voyager que par ...

:rose: j'ai oublié ce que je voulais mettre mais c'était drôle :rateau: :d


----------



## rezba (23 Février 2005)

Il se dit que les plus belles hotesses de l'air du monde sont sur Singapour Airlines. Jamais vérifié de visu...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il se dit que les plus belles hotesses de l'air du monde sont sur Singapour Airlines. Jamais vérifié de visu...



je vérifirai samedi pour Air France :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il se dit que les plus belles hotesses de l'air du monde sont sur Singapour Airlines. Jamais vérifié de visu...



Je ne sais pas si elles sont _sur_ ce Singapour Airlines dont tu parles (un pote à toi?  :love: )... mais en tout cas, c'est vérifié ici...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

là , je pense que mackie ne va pas s'en remettre...    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là , je pense que mackie ne va pas s'en remettre...    :rateau:



mon coeur palpite :rose: :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon coeur palpite :rose: :rateau:



t'inquietes, la sensation devrait migrer vers le bas...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon coeur palpite :rose: :rateau:





ben heuresement, sinon tu serais plus en vie !!    :love:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Je viens de voir Roger Hanin chez Guillaume Durand sur iTélé... il s'est refaire quoi au visage ? L'impression de changement, mais j'arrive pas à dire quoi... faut dire que ça fait longtemps que je l'avais pas vu (enterrement du tonton ?  )


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

bonsoir tout le monde, j'ai fini de mettre ma dernière photo pour ce soir...et je viens faire un petit tour par ici histoire de voiir ce qui se dit... j'ai soif moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2005)

Grosse gamelle en sortant de chez moi. Mon Powerbook, pourtant dans sa malette y a laissé son écran. Putain de neige dans Paris...  

Si quelqu'un a un écran de de Powerbook Alu 15 pouces...


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

je vais me faire une glace vanille avec caramel + morceaux de chocolat + une grosse cuillière de nutella ..... en regardant la TV de mon lit ..... Allez bon courage à vous et à demain


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir tout le monde, j'ai fini de mettre ma dernière photo pour ce soir...et je viens faire un petit tour par ici histoire de voiir ce qui se dit... j'ai soif moi






bon, les jours passent et on vois toujours les meme jours apres jours.....
y a que sonny qui a tant a faire avec son imac G5....    

Bon'app......a ceux qui comme moi passa a table...


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Février 2005)

Salut à tous!

Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas passé par ici... :rose: Mais bon, c'était juste pour vous dire que je suis encore vivante. Et même si je poste pas beaucoup, je vous lis toujours!

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas passé par ici... :rose: Mais bon, c'était juste pour vous dire que je suis encore vivante. Et même si je poste pas beaucoup, je vous lit toujours!
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous!




 bonne soirée a toi........


bon, je trie mon courrier (le vrai pas l'electronique)...on recoit rien pendant 15 jours et aujourd'hui.....pffff....
bon....au boulot....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je trie mon courrier (le vrai pas l'electronique).......



Arf, tu parles d'une galère...  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai soif moi



CA C'EST RUDEMENT BIEN PARLÉ !!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas passé par ici... :rose: Mais bon, c'était juste pour vous dire que je suis encore vivante. Et même si je poste pas beaucoup, je vous lit toujours!
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous!





Et LeSqual, caisse (de bière) qu'il devient ? T'as des nouvelles ? il a pas avalé un porte avions de travers, au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à tous!




bonne soirée a toi et au squale !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!



salut minette


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2005)

Vvvrrrrouummmmmm !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et LeSqual, caisse (de bière) qu'il devient ? T'as des nouvelles ? il a pas avalé un porte avions de travers, au moins ?



Il va bien aussi. Mais là, il est pas encore rentré du boulot... mais il devrait bientôt arriver :love: Il vient plus trop sur MacG depuis qu'il a commencé à bosser, mais il boit toujours autant de bière, rassure-toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Vvvrrrrouummmmmm !!!! :rateau:




hé bé!!!!......que des sauvages.......
sinon, un petit plus pour la zique de limp biskit....mais un petit moins pour le format.....  


bon, fini...plus de courrier....pffff....ça va mieux.....    
en plus, mise a jour Ipod effectue.....batterie rechargé....
maintenant je vais pouvoir constater les differences.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Tiens, je reviens de chez Ipod generation ....je ne m'y ete pas encore rendu....sympa...surtout le choix des couleurs et la possibilite de s'auto-detruire un message....ca rendrait service aux modos ici.....

voila....


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je reviens de chez Ipod generation ....je ne m'y ete pas encore rendu....sympa...surtout le choix des couleurs et la possibilite de s'auto-detruire un message....ca rendrait service aux modos ici.....
> 
> voila....



Tiens toi à carreau, chui aussi modérateur là-bas.


----------



## Macounette (23 Février 2005)

Un vrai petit Napoléon   
 mon ptit suisse préféré 

et un gros  à tout le monde ici, comme Pitchoune je ne passe pas souvent vous lire dernièrement :rose: mais je pense souvent à vous. Bisous :love:


----------



## kathy h (23 Février 2005)

un petit bonsoir à tous, je repasse en coup de vent......j'ai des dossiers à finir ( encore et toujours )

Que vos rêves soient doux.... :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2005)

Deux jours de récup et on y retourne.


----------



## elektroseb (23 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

et bonne nuit à ceux qui vont coucher


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi à carreau, chui aussi modérateur là-bas.



J'ai vu ça.....et d'ailleurs, si la supression des messages etait aussi dispo ici....je pense que tu pourrais peut etre aussi faire le modo chez Mactripouille.....     

Et hop, une nouvelle page dispo....pffffff ....toute la chronologie du livre rouge de Tolkien
Trop de nom, trop de chiffre....... :sleep:  suis creve....


----------



## TranXarnoss (24 Février 2005)

J'écoute la radio via Winamp tout en traînant sur le forum. Sympa.


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

là maintenant, je reviens du bowling et j'ai battu mon record qui est maintenant de 176 :love:


----------



## nonos (24 Février 2005)

ben moi je change mes draps mon chien vient de pisser dessus l'en------


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je change mes draps mon chien vient de pisser dessus l'en------


 c'est pas très gentil ça :rateau:


----------



## nonos (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas très gentil ça :rateau:



et encore t'as pas l'odeur de l'autre côté de l'écran!!
À quand l'odorama sur MacG


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

moi j'attends que ce putain de transfert ce termine.


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> et encore t'as pas l'odeur de l'autre côté de l'écran!!
> À quand l'odorama sur MacG


 nan surtout pas d'odeur, y aurait des morts :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends que ce putain de transfert ce termine.



Pour les problèmes de transfert demande à quetzal


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attends que ce putain de transfert ce termine.


 tu fais un transfert de quoi ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu fais un transfert de quoi ?



c'est un transfert de fond (de nouveaux graviers colorés pour son bocal en fait)


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est un transfert de fond (de nouveaux graviers colorés pour son bocal en fait)


 c'est sur que c'est long à enlever les gravier :rateau:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est un transfert de fond (de nouveaux graviers colorés pour son bocal en fait)



ne pas oublier les *algues...     *


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

vi un teint pareil ça s'entretient


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

j'adorerais un transport de fond :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'adorerais un transport de fond :love:


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'adorerais un transport de fond :love:




&#8220;le fond !&#8221; demande Grug


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 celui là, exactement  :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> celui là, exactement  :love:



là...   

:love:


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## nonos (24 Février 2005)

et bien le marchand de sable va passer chez moi dans pas longtemps, 
bonne nuit et bon courage à tous


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

bon, j'ai vu un film rigolo...je suis content....mais ce soir ma belle, au loin ...me manque....reviens vite.......:sick:


salut.....et a plus , la je vais aller me coucher......bise a tous....


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

4h10 du mat, et encore entrain de bosser pour l'école... dure semaine, j'en peux plus :casse:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

8H14 ,je file au boulot


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

La je passe tout doucement en mode travail :mouais:


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

On dirait que quelqu'un a mis du sucre glace sur les trottoirs cette nuit ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que quelqu'un a mis du sucre glace sur les trottoirs cette nuit ! :love:


 du sucre glace ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Février 2005)

Là, je vais petit déjeuner et ensuite keynoter.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je passe tout doucement en mode travail :mouais:



pour moi ça commence dans 20 minutes (par chance je suis juste a coté de la machine a café :rateau: :rose: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

Gna gna gna machine a cafe... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna machine a cafe... :rateau:



et sur mon poste de travail j'ai 3 G5 et un 17" LCD Apple et un 20" LCD Apple:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

Gna gna gna


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna gna



encore une nouvelle onomatopée ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

tais-toi et soigne ton aurtografe 

puis d'abord c'est une onomatopee :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tais-toi et soigne ton aurtografe



je peu pas tout faire : ou je soigne mon orthographe, ou je me fait un corps :rose:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je peu pas tout faire : ou je soigne mon orthographe, ou je me fait un corps :rose:


 laisse tomber pour le corps va, t'iras plus vite sur l'orthographe


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber pour le corps va



j'ai encore 4 kilos a prendre et j'ai une piscine a coté du boulot :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

4 kilos à prendre *où* ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

S'tu veux j'peux t'en filer 4 moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 4 kilos à prendre *où* ?



dans la pense :rateau:

*joke*


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> dans la pense :rateau:
> 
> *joke*



non, plutot au niveau du bassin la


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

du bassin d'la piscine d'a côté ? Note, le resto d'en face est pas mal non plus


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

bon pascal on va au resto pendant que mackie essaye de trouver des muscles ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Allez vient aussi Lemmy, pis j'paye l'apero


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez vient aussi Lemmy, pis j'paye l'apero



Ah, bah si tu le prends comme ça, j'arrive !


----------



## Dedalus (24 Février 2005)

Ben vous êtes en avance pour l'apéro : un vrai gentleman ne s'envoie rien derrière la cravate avant 17 heures    

Vous m'direz qu'on n'a pas de cravate, alors...


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes en avance pour l'apéro : un vrai gentleman ne s'envoie rien derrière la cravate avant 17 heures
> 
> Vous m'direz qu'on n'a pas de cravate, alors...


 
Un vrai alcoolique commence quand il veut, alors on attaque si on veut


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez vient aussi Lemmy, pis j'paye l'apero



voila, voila...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous êtes en avance pour l'apéro : un vrai gentleman ne s'envoie rien derrière la cravate avant 17 heures
> Vous m'direz qu'on n'a pas de cravate, alors...



Et tu fais quoi de l'apéro de midi ?
Et p'is, suffit de commencer par mettre un peu de gniole dans le café (par ces temps hivernaux), ça dérape vite ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez vient aussi Lemmy, pis j'paye l'apero



Y vient, oublie pas les apéricubes !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Au saumon son préféré ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Au saumon son préféré ??



Il aime bien bacon aussi


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais quoi de l'apéro de midi ?
> Et p'is, suffit de commencer par mettre un peu de gniole dans le café (par ces temps hivernaux), ça dérape vite ...


 C'est ce que je me disais... 

Sacre l'apero de midi hein :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

repas dans une heure :modo:


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2005)

C'est toi qui cuisine?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me disais...
> Sacre l'apero de midi hein :love:



Bé, on vit dans un monde de changement que les anciens y disent que tout fout le camp, alors y'a des traditions qu'y faut tout de même sauvegarder, de Dieu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>



Ben dis donc, si tu fais ça dans ton casque, j'aim'rai pas y habiter !


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de me lever, c'est trop dur les vacances, je sens que la journée va encore être très dure...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

j'aurais voulu être un artiste, pour pouvoir faire mon numéro, branché les meuf dans les coulisses le tout sur un accord de DO ... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, si tu fais ça dans ton casque, j'aim'rai pas y habiter !



Je ne t'y ai pas invité


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais voulu être un artiste, pour pouvoir faire mon numéro, branché les meuf dans les coulisses le tout *sur un accord de DO* ... :rateau:



et faire la bête à deux dos


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, je viens de me lever, c'est trop dur les vacances, je sens que la journée va encore être très dure...


ggrrr  alors que moi, à 11h43, j'ai toujours pas dormi de la nuit, trop d'boulot... c'est trop injuste


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'y ai pas invité



Ouf ! J'ai eu chaud !  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

diamond2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> je viens de me lever, c'est trop dur les vacances....





> Bonjour à tous, je viens de me lever, c'est trop dur les vacances, je sens que la journée va encore être très dure...



Tiens, on y a déja eu droit hier


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'y ai pas invité


 
ya encore de la place?

plus que 10minutes avant le plat de Macinside


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! J'ai eu chaud !  :rateau:



Oulà, et moi donc


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya encore de la place?
> 
> plus que 10minutes avant le plat de Macinside




Pfiouuu, il a du succès mon casque


----------



## yvos (24 Février 2005)

d'ailleurs, question coudbouls, il assure un max 

j'ai faim


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, question coudbouls, il assure un max



Chbaaaaaaaaammmmm :casse: 




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim


Pareil, bonap à tous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Au saumon son préféré ??


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, on y a déja eu droit hier



Ah oui, c'est vrai , je ne sais meme pas quel jour on est. 
Bon ba je vais aller me recoucher moi, si c'est comme ça, lol


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Février 2005)

Bon, mon patron veut pas me payer la réparation de mon Powerbook alors que je bosse sur mon ordi perso depuis 1 an. Je suis très énervé  
M'en a enfin acheté un pour le boulot, mais pour mon perso je l'ai profond... Fait CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEERRRRRR. Putain, 1400 euros de réparation... Comment je vais faire?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

la je vais vous prevenir que je vais vous casser les pieds tout l'aprem 
j'ai fait la java toute la nuit   
et si je part pour une sieste (bien merité quand meme )  
je me reveillerai jamais a temp pour chercher fiston a la sortie d'ecole  :rose: 


je peux compter sur vous pour me garder reveillé?       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



hello


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mon patron veut pas me payer la réparation de mon Powerbook alors que je bosse sur mon ordi perso depuis 1 an. Je suis très énervé
> M'en a enfin acheté un pour le boulot, mais pour mon perso je l'ai profond... Fait CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEERRRRRR. Putain, 1400 euros de réparation... Comment je vais faire?



Ben déjà, t'as droit à un an d'utilisation perso de l'ordi du boulot, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Comment je vais faire?



Euh, changer de patron ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vais vous prevenir que je vais vous casser les pieds tout l'aprem
> j'ai fait la java toute la nuit
> et si je part pour une sieste (bien merité quand meme )
> je me reveillerai jamais a temp pour chercher fiston a la sortie d'ecole  :rose:
> ...



Alors, la recette du café d'informaticien : tu fais bouillir de l'eau dans une casserole, quand c'est prêt, tu mets un fer à cheval (propre) dedans, et tu ajoutes le café moulu jusqu'à ce que le fer à cheval flotte !  

EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais, pour ton cas assez extrème, tu peux le prendre en intraveineuse !


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Je me soigne avec mes antibios et je me fais de quoi me substanter. Les restes d'hier. Des endives. J'adore 

Sinon, ce soir je vais l'expo Pharaon, j'espère que les nocturnes seront plus tranquilles que les journées et que le froid aura fait fuir les foules 
Tout conseils ou avis quant à cette expo bienvenus !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2005)

Là je vide mon apparte, personne a besoin d'une cuisnière et d'un frigo par hasard ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je vide mon apparte, personne a besoin d'une cuisnière et d'un frigo par hasard ?



mensurations de la cuisinière, stp


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Fait CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEERRRRRR. Putain, 1400 euros de réparation... Comment je vais faire?



j'ai déjç entendu ça quelque part :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mensurations de la cuisinière, stp




en general 60/60/85


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en general 60/60/85



je n'ai pas demandé les dimensions, mais les mensurations...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

_Regarde ta montre, il est déjà huit heures
Embrassons nous tendrement, un taxi t'emporte
Tu t'en vas, mon coeur, parmi ces milliers de gens
C'est un journée idéale pour marcher dans la forêt
On trouverait plus normal, d'aller se coucher
Seuls dans les genêts :rateau:
_


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là je vide mon apparte, personne a besoin d'une cuisnière et d'un frigo par hasard ?



tu vides ton appart de 600m carré en duplex ? Y a le personnel qui va avec ou pas ?


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en general 60/60/85



j'ai déjà eu en 100-68-80 :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Regarde ta montre, il est déjà huit heures
> Embrassons nous tendrement, un taxi t'emporte
> Tu t'en vas, mon coeur, parmi ces milliers de gens
> C'est un journée idéale pour marcher dans la forêt
> ...



n'oublies pas ta doudoune


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà eu en 100-68-80 :rose: :love:



par les temps qui courent, ça tient chaud


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> par les temps qui courent, ça tient chaud



vivement l'ete alors !


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà eu en 100-68-80 :rose: :love:


 68 c'est une cote bizarre pour une cuisiniere.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 68 c'est une cote bizarre pour une cuisiniere.



mais non, avec un jolie body ça le fait :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, avec un jolie body ça le fait :rose:


et faut pas oublier de la faire briller de temps en temps....


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> et faut pas oublier de la faire briller de temps en temps....



une petite bague par si, un collier par la :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

bon, :sleep: bonjour a tous :sleep:......



un bon petit dej. et la journee sera bien parti..... :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite bague par si, un collier par la :rose:


 dans un sens être célibataire, c'est cool


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite bague par si, un collier par la :rose:





et des fleurs, très régulièrement...


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, :sleep: bonjour a tous :sleep:......
> 
> 
> 
> un bon petit dej. et la journee sera bien parti..... :sleep:


 bonjour  stook


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Regarde ta montre, il est déjà huit heures
> Embrassons nous tendrement, un taxi t'emporte
> Tu t'en vas, mon coeur, parmi ces milliers de gens
> C'est un journée idéale pour marcher dans la forêt
> ...



Note, la ménant, couché dans les genêts, tu risque pas l'insolation ou le coup de chaud !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dans un sens être célibataire, c'est cool




 Franswa.




pauvre Mackie......il se fais charier tout le temps......je crois que le jour ou il va trouver une copine, il faudra qu'il nous en aporte les preuves, un peu comme Sonny et son Imac....


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Franswa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



note : bannir stook


----------



## roro dudu (24 Février 2005)

je suis en colère  

la vision qu'a Apple de sa marque me laisse perplexe...


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pauvre Mackie......il se fais charier tout le temps......je crois que le jour ou il va trouver une copine, il faudra qu'il nous en aporte les preuves, un peu comme Sonny et son Imac....


Oui voila, comme les mecs qui ont de nouveaux macs: photos de l'emballage, de l'ouverture du colis, du montage de la bête...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> et faut pas oublier de la faire briller de temps en temps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, c'est pas du Mirror pour faire briller ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui voila, comme les mecs qui ont de nouveaux macs: photos de l'emballage, de l'ouverture du colis, du montage de la bête...


  entièrement d'accord avec toi spyro


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : bannir stook




Pourquoi, j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja lu ça, une 100aines de pages en arriere......  

ceci dit, avec ton super objectif, ca devrai pas etre trop dur........une fois la copine trouvé, evidemment....    


bon, une petit course en ville et je reviens......


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est pas du Mirror pour faire briller ?


 moi je croyais que c'était de l'huile qu'il fallait mettre


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui voila, comme les mecs qui ont de nouveaux macs: photos de l'emballage, de l'ouverture du colis, du montage de la bête...




Correction _(bin oui on parle de Sonny là)_ :


Oui voila, comme les mecs qui *sont* de nouveaux macs: photos de l'emballage, de l'ouverture du colis, du montage de la bête...


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja lu ça, une 100aines de pages en arriere......
> 
> ceci dit, avec ton super objectif, ca devrai pas etre trop dur........une fois la copine trouvé, evidemment....
> 
> ...




amis modo, je lui met 3, 4 ou 5 jours de ban ? :rose: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'est pas du Mirror pour faire briller ?



tu connais ce produit magique ? extra !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amis modo, je lui met 3, 4 ou 5 jours de ban ? :rose: :love:


comme marlene !!!


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

bon, je retourne bosser, j'ai une parodie de journal à finir !!!  Le "Gerard Tribune"


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amis modo, je lui met 3, 4 ou 5 jours de ban ? :rose: :love:




ce serai dommage, a mon rythme de post/jour, je pourrai tutoyer l'Amok dans quelques jours (dès 1500 post, j'ai bien enregistré....)
ca va me retarder......


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> comme marlene !!!



Toi du regarde trop




​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Toi du regarde trop TF1
> ​





Non, j'ecoute trop europe numero 1 le matin !​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

france info pour m'endormir le soir


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

pfou pas envie de m'y remettre....


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pfou pas envie de m'y remettre....



moi j'y suis :rateau:


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Je me fait un café... pas trop fort. Grande tasse. Des volontaires ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'y suis :rateau:



Moi j'ai presque fini :love:


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce serai dommage, a mon rythme de post/jour, je pourrai tutoyer l'Amok dans quelques jours (dès 1500 post, j'ai bien enregistré....)
> ca va me retarder......



1500! bin merde... y va faloir arreter de bosser pour y arriver... 
pis après plus de $$$ pour payer l'adsl, méfie toi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me fait un café... pas trop fort. Grande tasse. Des volontaires ?




non, j'ai trop chaud pour un café

une menthe a l'eau avec un zest de citron  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai trop chaud pour un café
> 
> une menthe a l'eau avec un zest de citron :love: :love: :love:


 
et une giflasse...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> france info pour m'endormir le soir



Ca donne pas des cauchemars  ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> france info pour m'endormir le soir


C'est marrant, moi c'est le matin: c'est tellement insupportable que je suis sûr de me lever pour aller l'éteindre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> 1500! bin merde... y va faloir arreter de bosser pour y arriver...
> pis après plus de $$$ pour payer l'adsl, méfie toi



bon, je vais aller bosser alors, ça fait 4 jours que je fais rien.....mais, tu sais, voyageur solitaire c'est plutot souple....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi c'est le matin: c'est tellement insupportable que je suis sûr de me lever pour aller l'éteindre.



Pas pire que NRj ou Fun comême


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Pas pire que NRj ou Fun comême


C'est à dire que le but c'est pas de me lever du mauvais pied non plus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et une giflasse...




sois gentil pour une fois
avec la cortisone je suis deja assez gonflé


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, moi c'est le matin: c'est tellement insupportable que je suis sûr de me lever pour aller l'éteindre.




le soir , en tres basse voix , le bla bla bla bla bla bla a force m'endort...:sleep: 
le matin par contre m'agace


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais aller bosser alors, ça fait 4 jours que je fais rien.....mais, tu sais, voyageur solitaire c'est plutot souple....



ah ouais la belle vie   

j'ai fais ça aussi y a 2 ans, j'étais parti a londres une année après les études


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

la je vient de voir le second cortege des etudiant qui manifestent
beaucoup plus long que le premier 

ils sont gentil, il ne font pas trop de bruit  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai presque fini :love:



normal, tu a commencer quand je suis sortie de mon lit :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

bon allez, je vais faire un petit tour a la fnac ternes,
a plus !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais la belle vie
> 
> j'ai fais ça aussi y a 2 ans, j'étais parti a londres une année après les études




ha,non, moi, c'est mon metier de voyager, et ça paie plutot bien... 
  


Ceci dit, j'aime pas trop parler boulot.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha,non, moi, c'est mon metier de voyager, et ça paie plutot bien...
> 
> Ceci dit, j'aime pas trop parler boulot.......




Ah ouais, pour dire des trucs pareils, mieux vaut pas en parler !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, pour dire des trucs pareils, mieux vaut pas en parler !!!!!!!!!!!!



looOOoool


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, pour dire des trucs pareils, mieux vaut pas en parler !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diamond2 (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout pas d'antibio... c'est viral.





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me soigne avec mes antibios et je me fais de quoi me substanter. Les restes d'hier. Des endives. J'adore




Ah ba voilà, tout s'explique, en fait, tu ne veux pas guérir? 



> je me fais de quoi me substanter



Tu voulais certainement dire sustenter...


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Diamond2, tu remontes loin dans les posts.. 

Je ne fais que répéter ce que mon médecin me dit... Bêtement...

A part ça, joli chiffre, _33 dit le Docteur_, donc je fais 3333 posts aujourd'hui et j'en profite pour changer d'avatar... il restera pas longtemps mais l'autre me fait plus d'effets alors...




A part ça je me prépare pour ma tournée, je suis en forme et honnêtement, j'en ai marre, tel Ulysse de rester aux portes de l'Olympe...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, joli chiffre, _33 dit le Docteur_, donc je fais 3333 posts aujourd'hui



tu rigoles mais lundi dans la nuit
le doc qui est venu me voir m'as fait dire 33 
plusieurs fois en auscultant mes poumons    

j'ai meme ris , moi qui pleurait de  douleur


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, joli chiffre, _33 dit le Docteur_, donc je fais 3333 posts aujourd'hui et j'en profite pour changer d'avatar... il restera pas longtemps mais l'autre me fait plus d'effets alors...




Mais il est bien ,cet avatar.....avec l'autre, je croyais que ton pseudo, c'etait PIL.....  
Maintenant, je vais t'apeler Frankies.....


----------



## Immelman (24 Février 2005)

Je suis en train de mourir de froid, youpi. C'est presque la fin de la semaine.. demain matin lecture de stat et mathematical programming et puis dodo-dinner-homecoming party :love:
Par contre si je ne saigne du nez comme la nuit derniere se serait parfait


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu rigoles mais lundi dans la nuit
> le doc qui est venu me voir m'as fait dire 33
> plusieurs fois en auscultant mes poumons



ils doivent être beau :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu rigoles mais lundi dans la nuit
> le doc qui est venu me voir m'as fait dire 33
> plusieurs fois en auscultant mes poumons
> j'ai meme ris , moi qui pleurait de  douleur



Mouais, c p't'êt' pas que les poumons qui l'intéressaient...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, c p't'êt' pas que les poumons qui l'intéressaient...




je t'assure que dans l'etat que je me trouvais il y avait
pas grand chose d'interessant a voir chez moi sinon medicalment


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu rigoles mais lundi dans la nuit
> le doc qui est venu me voir m'as fait dire 33
> plusieurs fois en auscultant mes poumons
> 
> j'ai meme ris , moi qui pleurait de  douleur



C'est "marrant", j'avais un squatteur lundi soir chez moi qui nous a fait une petite frayeur et on aussi eu SOS Médecin à 3h du mat'... pas très cool, non ! 


Stook: mon avatar est basé sur un des logos du LP _Welcome to the pleasure dome_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood chez ZTT.
Très bon album, bel album graphiquement parlant, je n'ai fait que reprendre le logo de la pochette, ajouter le drapeau (repris des ReLoad,, le CD des remix, je crois), ajouter le "texte" du dernier morceau _Bang!_ _"Frankie says: No More"_ et le remettre à ma sauce dans Illustrator.
Ca change de PIL , reprise à ma sauce du logo (thanks mon T610 perrave pour la photo...)


[Edit] Promis j'arrête après:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, c p't'êt' pas que les poumons qui l'intéressaient...



Pourquoi ? c'est hyper intéressant, les poumons d'une jolie fille, demande à Roberto !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? c'est hyper intéressant, les poumons d'une jolie fille, demande à Roberto !




mais tout le probleme vient de là !!!   

j'etais pas vraiment jolie en ce moment là  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Stook: mon avatar est basé sur un des logos du LP _Welcome to the pleasure dome_ de Frankie Goes To Hollywood chez ZTT.
> Très bon album, bel album graphiquement parlant, je n'ai fait que reprendre le logo de la pochette, ajouter le drapeau (repris des ReLoad,, le CD des remix, je crois), ajouter le "texte" du dernier morceau _Bang!_ _"Frankie says: No More"_ et le remettre à ma sauce dans Illustrator.
> Ca change de PIL , reprise à ma sauce du logo (thanks mon T610 perrave pour la photo...)




je l'avais bien reconnu......et d'ailleurs il est sacrement plus sympa que l'autre si tu veux mon avis.....et si tu ne le voulais pas.....trop tard....


----------



## Zheng He (24 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde, qui c'est qui regarde MONK ? parce que çà commence dans qq minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

moi je regarde fiston habiller mon lapin      

bah, il n'avait que a pas le dehabiller !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tout le probleme vient de là !!!
> 
> j'etais pas vraiment jolie en ce moment là  :rose:



mais si, c'est juste que tu ne te "sentait" pas jolie, mais vu de l'extérieur ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, qui c'est qui regarde MONK ? parce que çà commence dans qq minutes.




quelle chaine?

parce moi a part canal j , j'ai pas droit a autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, qui c'est qui regarde MONK ? parce que çà commence dans qq minutes.



CHUUUUUUUUUUUUT, s'ils t'entendent ici, ils vont vouloir le mettre :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

desole, mais chez moi, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente, 17h30 = Simpsons......
alors...pas de Monk.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> desole, mais chez moi, qu'il pleuve ou qu'il vente, 17h30 = Simpsons......
> alors...pas de Monk.





toujours sur canal + ?

la je vais me bagarrer avec fiston


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> mais si, c'est juste que tu ne te "sentait" pas jolie, mais vu de l'extérieur ...


Ah ben voila, je savais pas comment le dire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voila, je savais pas comment le dire



bon bon d'accord,

je suis monstrueusement................... belle !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toujours sur canal + ?
> 
> la je vais me bagarrer avec fiston




Oui, toujours sur Canal+, d'ailleurs ca va pas tarder, Toy story vient de se terminer...
bonne bagarre.......


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon bon d'accord,
> 
> je suis monstrueusement................... belle !!!!




Là maintenant, j'voudrais une photo de Roberta, en disant bonjour à tous le monde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

... J'ai choppé une crève carabinée au pays de la neige et j'en veux à la terre entière... En Corse aussi, il pleut et il neige... La fin du monde est proche ; et ça me fait chier de me repentir... Vivement l'apocalypse! :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, j'voudrais une photo de Roberta, en disant bonjour à tous le monde







haaa non, hors de question 

suis pas presentable as de coiffeur depuis 1 semaine
grosses cernes et visage gonflé a la cortisone !! :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaa non, hors de question
> 
> suis pas presentable as de coiffeur depuis 1 semaine
> grosses cernes et visage gonflé a la cortisone !! :rose:




Boooooooo!!!! Allez fais pas la coquette! Et pis on en a vu d'autres...

Un italienne bouffie à la cortisone, j'ai jamais vu


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Boooooooo!!!! Allez fais pas la coquette! Et pis on en a vu d'autres...
> 
> Un italienne bouffie à la cortisone, j'ai jamais vu




des photos ! des photos ! des photos !! :love: :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Boooooooo!!!! Allez fais pas la coquette! Et pis on en a vu d'autres...
> 
> Un italienne bouffie à la cortisone, j'ai jamais vu




Et des photos de toi????


Mackie, je sais que tu en reves de ces photos.


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et des photos de toi????
> 
> 
> Mackie, je sais que tu en reves de ces photos.




Ben j'voudrais bien mais je suis tellement moche que les appareils argentiques et numériques explosent dès que la photo est prise


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'voudrais bien mais je suis tellement moche que les appareils argentiques et numériques explosent dès que la photo est prise


Même pas vrai !!!!!!

Par contre y a pas le son sur celui de golf


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'voudrais bien mais je suis tellement moche que les appareils argentiques et numériques explosent dès que la photo est prise




sauf ceux de la bouffe parisienne


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'voudrais bien mais je suis tellement moche que les appareils argentiques et numériques explosent dès que la photo est prise




Ben mince....c'est embetant .....
et si tu es derriere l'appareil, il explose aussi....


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai !!!!!!
> 
> Par contre y a pas le son sur celui de golf




Ouais, c 'est l'exception...Quand je joue ca les calme les appareils photo. En revanche si tu parle de mon aspect, ben ce n'est pas étonnant pour un dragon, il ne me manque que les écailles


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Le bateau d'anniversaire de ma fille était bon, 5 ans ça se fête   les cadeaux sont déballés, le bordel de partout, j'aime     

Ah, de retour au bar, je respire      :love: 
Patron, un demi siou plait


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'voudrais bien mais je suis tellement moche que les appareils argentiques et numériques explosent dès que la photo est prise



mais non   tu est très bien je t'ai dit, la preuve mon 300D et le D70 de piro fonctionne toujours


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, je sais que tu en reves de ces photos.



je connais christelle


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> ben ce n'est pas étonnant pour un dragon, il ne me manque que les écailles


Ah tu es un dragon ? Eh bien tant mieux, à nous deux ça fait dragons. _(1 ere personne du pluriel)
 


_


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non   tu est très bien je t'ai dit, la preuve mon 300D et le D70 de piro fonctionne toujours



J'te dis le fait d'jouer de l'harmo ca les calme les électroniques


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je connais christelle



c'est ce que je viens de comprendre....

bon, c'est pas tout mais, là, je vais aller bosser un peu....a ce soir....

(j'avais dis que je ne voulais pas parler de boulot....c'est fait....)


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu es un dragon ? Eh bien tant mieux, à nous deux ça fait dragons. _(1 ere personne du pluriel)
> 
> 
> 
> _



Bof!!! Dragouiller j'ai du faire ca une ou deux fois dans ma jeunesse


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que je viens de comprendre....
> 
> bon, c'est pas tout mais, là, je vais aller bosser un peu....a ce soir....



je le banni pour qu'il bosse ?


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

Burp!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Je vais me faire un bon thé avec du miel du maquis. Le bon truc de Baba ou de Bobo... Eux, ça a l'air de leur réussir...


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Burp!!!



Burp bis !!!!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Burp bis !!!!



oublie pas de m'en ramener


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oublie pas de m'en ramener



Burp ter!!

Bassine à proximité


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire un bon thé avec du miel du maquis. Le bon truc de Baba ou de Bobo... Eux, ça a l'air de leur réussir...



Burp si j'ose dire!!!


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Burp si j'ose dire!!!



va falloir que tu me fasse goûter ça :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

c 'est bien aussi les chats pour  ce genre de discussion

bon

allez

hop !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Le *bateau* d'anniversaire de ma fille était bon, 5 ans ça se fête   les cadeaux sont déballés, le bordel de partout, j'aime
> 
> Ah, de retour au bar, je respire      :love:
> Patron, un demi siou plait



Kekchose me dit qu'il a du finir façon "Titanic"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va falloir que tu me fasse goûter ça :rateau:



... J'ai pas pu résister... J'ai mis deux bons doigts d'aquavita d'ici... Les trucs de bab's ; c'est rien que du triste et du pas bon ; et puis, j'ai aucune volonté...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah, de retour au bar, je respire      :love:
> Patron, un demi siou plait



Père indigne!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire un bon thé avec du miel du maquis. Le bon truc de Baba ou de Bobo... Eux, ça a l'air de leur réussir...



Le miel du maquis, c'est du miel de brebis ou de cochons sauvages ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Février 2005)

Une chtite envie de Bowie? c'est ans ma signature!!


----------



## Grug2 (24 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Une chtite envie de Bowie? c'est ans ma signature!!


 pas con, demain, j'y pense


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le miel du maquis, c'est du miel de brebis ou de cochons sauvages ????



Heuuuuuu? ... Les cochons ; c'est bien noir rayé de jaune? ... 'Tain d'aquavita!!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le miel du maquis, c'est du miel de brebis ou de cochons sauvages ????



NAN, les abeilles butinent des fleurs en plastic, faut pas fumer quand t'en mange


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

y'a des gens qui mangent des abeilles ? :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui mangent des abeilles ? :affraid:



... On est pas bien là? Tous à l'hosto psy? ... Tiens! C'est bientôt l'heure des cachets... Miam miam miam :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tous à l'hosto psy?


L'autopsie ? Pas de mon vivant autant que possible


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens qui mangent des abeilles ? :affraid:


 ouais ça a gout de miel pops !!! c'est délicieux :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bon, on va pas passer la soirée à parler du miel et des abeilles, y a des sujets plus sérieux quoi ! Si on passait à Hélène et les garçons


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Février 2005)

Salut à tous!

Voilà, je suis de retour à la maison. Ouf! vivement le week-end, je suis out! On est en sous-effectif dans mon groupe au boulot. On se retrouve à 2 où on est censé être 4. Du coup, c'est la galère  

Mais bon, je m'accorde une soirée tranquille, je vais pas au volley. A la place, je vais regarder la nouvelle star. Ça me relaxera! :love: 

Et à part ça, la, maintenant, je me demande quand les ibooks vont être mis à jour que je puisse abandonner mon g3... quoi que je m'y suis attachée moi à mon p'tit n'ibook... :love: 

Bon, à la douche! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à la douche! :style:



Et n'oublie pas de frotter derière les oreilles...


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Février 2005)

Là, je me pose une question existentielle... Pourquoi le site swissimo.ch ne prend qu'un m alors qu'immobilier en prend deux


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me pose une question existentielle... Pourquoi le site swissimo.ch ne prend qu'un m alors qu'immobilier en prend deux



passque le ouebmaster est nul en orthographe


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me pose une question existentielle... Pourquoi le site swissimo.ch ne prend qu'un m alors qu'immobilier en prend deux



C'est un jeux de mot italo-helvético-marketingo-commercial, swissimo comme fortissimo par exemple, le superlatif en imo en italien


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un jeux de mot italo-helvético-marketingo-commercial, swissimo comme fortissimo par exemple, le superlatif en imo en italien



Vous chercher trop loing les gars, c'est tout bêtement un webmaster suisse allemand qui a piqué le travail d'un romand... de la le jeux de mot qui tue...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Une tonne de messages urgents m'attendaient ce soir.
> 
> 
> ...



Note, tu devrais avoir du temps, vu que tu devrais être bloqué par des congères de dix mètres de haut demain matin !    Oublie la trottinette, ou remplace les roues par des skis !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

> Posté par -dc-
> Ah, de retour au bar, je respire
> Patron, un demi siou plai





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Père indigne!!!




Ben quoi, comme si on avait pas le droit d'avoir soif ...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, je me pose une question existentielle... Pourquoi le site swissimo.ch ne prend qu'un m alors qu'immobilier en prend deux


ben essaie d'en mettre deux dt©


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Là ménant il y a des noms dans ma liste de contacts qui restent désespérément grisés


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant il y a des noms dans ma liste de contacts qui restent désespérément grisés





le mien par exemple ?       :love:



maintenant je vais voir "envoyé special"


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2005)

C'est ça, va voir envoyé spécial..


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Février 2005)

Bon, qui c'est qui vient me faire un massage, j'ai mal au dos...


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

je veux bien te faire un ptit massage si tu me fais une petite ....euh...non rien


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> C'est à moi que tu causes ?



J'crois bien ouais


----------



## FANREM (24 Février 2005)

La je fais les valises
Demain, depart au ski > Meribel

A nous le vin chaud


----------



## macelene (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je demande à Sonny ce qu'il pense du morceau de zique trop cool que je lui ai envoyé hier par iChat...



:mouais: yen a qui on du bol...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je demande à Sonny ce qu'il pense du morceau de zique trop cool que je lui ai envoyé hier par iChat...
> 
> Sonny ?
> 
> ...



Ben honnêtement c'est pas ma tasse de thé.


----------



## FANREM (24 Février 2005)

Surtout avec son iMac tout neuf  :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Surtout avec son iMac tout neuf  :love:


Oui le thé sur le clavier, c'est pas conseillé  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Quel tact dans la diplomatie... Quelle élégante retenue !*
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> :love:


Oui, non mais faut pas le charrier quand c'est comme ça, faut l'encourager


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

plomplomplom.....c est fou comme ca se remplit vite, tu tournes le dos 5 minutes et hop quelqu'un te prend ta place et tu te retrouves dans une position inconfortable


 


peut etre que si je savais comment citer les intervenants.........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Je regarde envoyé spécial d'un oeil


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ce serai dommage, a mon rythme de post/jour, je pourrai tutoyer l'Amok dans quelques jours



Même pas dans tes rêves les plus fous !


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

il se passe quelque chose de particulier quand tu deviens vert?? tu gagnes en credibilité?? en popularité?? bizarre ce desir fou de vouloir a tout prix devenir  vert....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Quel tact dans la diplomatie... Quelle élégante retenue !*
> 
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> :love:



Allez va, tu peux avouer, c'est toi qui l'a fait le morceau..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

c'etait quand meme interessant
les bonbons d'envoyé special  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que si je savais comment citer les intervenants.........



Euh ... Comment dire ... tu vois, en bas à droite, à gauche du bouton répondre, celui ou il est écrit "Citer" ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> il se passe quelque chose de particulier quand tu deviens vert?? tu gagnes en credibilité?? en popularité?? bizarre ce desir fou de vouloir a tout prix devenir  vert....




haaaaaaaa non, pas moi 


verde speranza , chi lo porta é in gravidanza   :mouais:


----------



## Silvia (24 Février 2005)

Je rentre du boulot et mon Paul est dans la même position qu'à mon départ, devant son Mac. 

( je suis là, tu peux descendre !  )


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

là je reviens de chez un pote, soirée crêpe cid' :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... Comment dire ... tu vois, en bas à droite, à gauche du bouton répondre, celui ou il est écrit "Citer" ...


 
  plomplomplom 





....en fait je le savais....


:love:


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa non, pas moi
> 
> 
> verde speranza , chi lo porta é in gravidanza   :mouais:


  Robertav

C'est quoi ce proverbe :love:, premiere fois que je l'etends


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Là, je surfe un peu et op, au boulot. 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## goonie (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je surfe un peu et op, au boulot.
> Bonne journée à tous.



Mais il est toujours devant son Mac :affraid: 

Bonne journée à toi Foguenne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

là j'ai plus rien a faire et je m'ennuie


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> La je fais les valises
> Demain, depart au ski > Meribel
> 
> A nous le vin chaud



Si tu vois une grande brune d'1m 82 qui sait pas skier, qui est avec un mec à grand pif, un petit garçon et une petite fille, colle leur une beigne de ma part (sauf aux enfants)


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2005)

Ben merci la neige : je reste à bosser à la maison


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois une grande brune d'1m 82 qui sait pas skier, qui est avec un mec à grand pif, un petit garçon et une petite fille, colle leur une beigne de ma part (sauf aux enfants)



Ooooooh, toi... Y'a quelque chose que tu n'as pas digéré... Je connais bien ces sentiments aigres


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben merci la neige : je reste à bosser à la maison




ARRETEZ DE PRONONCER LE MOT NEIGE!!!! C'est la faute de la neige si je suis cloué à la maison par la maladie!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ARRETEZ DE PRONONCER LE MOT NEIGE!!!! C'est la faute de la neige si je suis cloué à la maison par la maladie!!!



Tu devrais aller voir un psychoneige pour te faire soigner ! Tu t'es fais viole par le pere Noel quand tu etais petit  ou quoi ?Cette lubie de la neige ! C'est dinguo !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ARRETEZ DE PRONONCER LE MOT NEIGE!!!! C'est la faute de la neige si je suis cloué à la maison par la maladie!!!



Ch'sais pas mais à le lire depuis qq jours, je crois que notre ami corse n'aime pas la neige


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ARRETEZ DE PRONONCER LE MOT NEIGE!!!! C'est la faute de la neige si je suis cloué à la maison par la maladie!!!


Bon ok si t'aimes pas le neige, j'arrete de dire neige, plus une seule fois je ne prononcerai le mot neige devant toi 
Même si il neige vraiment hein, ou une toute petit neige, peu importe, plus de neige pour patoch ! Voila !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ARRETEZ DE PRONONCER LE MOT NEIGE!!!! C'est la faute de la neige si je suis cloué à la maison par la maladie!!!


 
Même dans un saladier ?


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je rentre du boulot et mon Paul est dans la même position qu'à mon départ, devant son Mac.
> 
> ( je suis là, tu peux descendre !  )




 :love:
Tu n'as qu'a le contacter sur iChat pour lui demander ce qu'il souhaite manger !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

Tiens, si je bossais?


----------



## Nephou (25 Février 2005)

'tain  je me disais la même chose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas mais à le lire depuis qq jours, je crois que notre ami corse n'aime pas la neige



C'est vrai que j'ai passé une semaine limite psychotique


----------



## Zheng He (25 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, si je bossais?



Hé cool, c'est vendredi, faudrait pas faire péter une durit avant le week end.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'ai passé une semaine limite psychotique



Nous noterons en analysant brièvement l'image attachée que Patoch' a passé qq temps à Morteau.
Bon, d'accord y'avait la neige mais morteau c'est aussi le pays de la bonne saucisse quoi. Morteau, ah.
T'as au moins pu te rattraper là dessus, gros veinard


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

roudoudou74 a dit:
			
		

> Hé cool, c'est vendredi, faudrait pas faire péter une durit avant le week end.



Cela dit, je vais pas trop forcer non plus, j'ai pris un demi RTT cet après midi.
AU programme: dej en amoureux, cinoche et après, on verra


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

extraordinaire :

Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique des téléphones décide de changer ma prise de téléphone, et de la fixer sur un mur à l'opposé de mon bureau... 

Le cordon du téléphone passe donc au milieu de la pièce... 

Depuis, un jour sur deux, mon téléphone vole sur deux ou trois mètres parce que quelqu'un (moi le plus souvent) se prend les pieds dedans...jusqu'au drame, il y a 2 mois : le cordon s'est trouvé arraché. Nombreux mails à la connasse  pour lui signaler l' "accident", morceaux de scotch en attendant etc...

Donc ce matin un type du service en question arrive et m'annonce que mon problème est résolu : on me change le téléphone  

Logique  

J'explique pour la enième fois que le téléphone marche très bien, mais que le cordon est HS : il me faut un fil plus long, pour faire le tour la pièce (bac + 12 pour comprendre).

Là il me répond que il fera la remarque à la nana (=connasse) et qu'il verront ce qu'il y a à faire. 

Cette histoire dure depuis 2 ans !


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Nous noterons en analysant brièvement l'image attachée que Patoch' a passé qq temps à Morteau.
> Bon, d'accord y'avait la neige mais morteau c'est aussi le pays de la bonne saucisse quoi. Morteau, ah.
> T'as au moins pu te rattraper là dessus, gros veinard



de la saucisse, du bon fromage puant degoulinant, du bon vin jurassien, bref le pays du bon guelleton ! Bon appétit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok si t'aimes pas le neige, j'arrete de dire neige, plus une seule fois je ne prononcerai le mot neige devant toi
> Même si il neige vraiment hein, ou une toute petit neige, peu importe, plus de neige pour patoch ! Voila !



AAAAAAARRRRRRGH!!! Sors de ce corps contrefait ; esprit du mal!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire :
> 
> Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique des téléphones décide de changer ma prise de téléphone, et de la fixer sur un mur à l'opposé de mon bureau...
> 
> ...



J'adore ces histoires


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> de la saucisse, du bon fromage puant degoulinant, du bon vin jurassien, bref le pays du bon guelleton ! Bon appétit !



... C'est vrai que je me guerrissais le blues au Savagnin de chez Rolet... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

je finis un café et je ne peux repousser l'inévitable:
Je dois traverser Paris et aller en banlieue, chercher un paquet pour rendre service à quelqu'un qui m'a même pas demander mon avis avant de faire déposer ce "paquet". Suivant les informations que j'ai eue, cela peut peser entre 50 grammes et 2 kilos.   Vu le froid qu'il fait, les deux heures que ça va me prendre, alors que j'ai pas fini mon traitement, ça me réjouit limite, je suis donc en bus et métro pour infos (en voiture ça me gaverait encore plus  )
De plus depuis que cet ami bienveillant (très gentil et sympathique au demeurant) m'a mis dans sa liste de potes, je ne fais que recevoir des fichiers .zip en courrier indésirable de personnes inconnues. Ca me gave de manière impressionnante, surtout que je sais que me lancer dans une explication sur le masquage des adresses dans chaque email est chose impossible. Un peu comme le coup du fil à travers la pièce   
Mes ennemis, ça va, c'est mes amis dont il faut se méfier... purée qui a dit ça et tellement bien mieux que moi ?
Fait vraiment froid bordel... ça caille... dans les négatifs, là


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> De plus depuis que cet ami bienveillant (très gentil et sympathique au demeurant) m'a mis dans sa liste de potes, je ne fais que recevoir des fichiers .zip en courrier indésirable de personnes inconnues.


C'est pour ça que je ne donne mon adresse mail qu'à des gens qui sont sur mac


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> :
> Mes ennemis, ça va, c'est mes amis dont il faut se méfier... purée qui a dit ça et tellement bien mieux que moi ?


C'est Voltaire, je crois bien (et c'est si vrai !, mais tu l'avais pas dit si mal   ) :
Mon Dieu, protégez-moi de mes amis, pour mes ennemis,
je m'en charge


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

Là ménant je m'arrête un instant, j'écoute, et j'entends les bruits du bureau.
Ronronnement des machines.
Clic clic des souris.
Roulroul des molettes.

...

Ça me bercerait presque...
On lit, on regarde, on réfléchit...

Mais déjà les informations trouvent leur place, les idées s'enchainent, les décisions se prennent.
Place à l'action ! Revoila le tac tac des touches du clavier !


Bon, je vais lire _"Towards a service-oriented ad hoc grid"_, ça a l'air passionnant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou membre actif du secours aux nécessiteux a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire :
> 
> Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique des téléphones décide de changer ma prise de téléphone, et de la fixer sur un mur à l'opposé de mon bureau...
> 
> ...



As-tu tenté une formule plus appropriée du style Chère... un peu d'ergonomie appliquée à l'occupation des volumes, voire un cours particulier permettant une meilleure gestion des espaces collaboratifs, entre collègues l'aide est de mise


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

Sachez le
Je vous pleurerais, vous me manquerez, adieur MacG je pars bosser.....


----------



## duracel (25 Février 2005)

Je me prépare mon repas.
Et je vais me régaler.


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire :
> 
> Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique des téléphones décide de changer ma prise de téléphone, et de la fixer sur un mur à l'opposé de mon bureau...
> 
> ...


Deux ans !  
Là c'est trop quand même 
Si j'étais toi : mail ultimatum à la conasse, avec en pièce jointe tous les autres mails que tu lui as déjà envoyés, et en copie, le ou la supérieur(e) hiérarchique de la conasse...  C'est con, mais ça marche à tous les coups


----------



## Franswa (25 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 bonjour tout le monde :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Deux ans !
> Là c'est trop quand même
> Si j'étais toi : mail ultimatum à la conasse, avec en pièce jointe tous les autres mails que tu lui as déjà envoyés, et en copie, le ou la supérieur(e) hiérarchique de la conasse...  C'est con, mais ça marche à tous les coups


 
jusqu'au jour où tu découvres que c'est le supérieur hiérarichique qui fait faire des conneries à la connasse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu tenté une formule plus appropriée du style Chère... un peu d'ergonomie appliquée à l'occupation des volumes, voire un cours particulier permettant une meilleure gestion des espaces collaboratifs, entre collègues l'aide est de mise


effectivement chère Tibo cette stratégie aurait été plus ... comment dirais-je, moins.... macho ? vulgaire ?  

Vous imaginez bien que les relations entre cette personne et moi-même n'ont pas commencé par un "_grosse connasse_" auquel la personne en question pourrait répondre par un "_monsieur enc..._". :rateau: 

Non. Même si mes racines sont quelque peu provinciales, voire agricoles, je n'en suis pas moins éduqué et je ne commence plus mes phrases par "putiang cong", ou encore "ta gueule la morue : c'est l'homme qui cause". Non. 

J'ai bien tenté les "_madame X, auriez-vous l'extrême obligence de bien vouloir, s'il vous plait etc..._". Mais, chère Tibo, au bout de 2 ans, vous conviendrez que je me passe des formalités.



P.S. d'ailleurs en parlant de l'occupation des volumes et de l'ergonomie que l'on peut y appliquer cette personne aurait bien des choses à dire...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

SALUT!


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> P.S. 'ailleurs en parlant de l'occupation des volumes et de l'ergonomie que l'on peut y appliquer cette personne aurait bien des choses à dire...


Bon, en gros tu peux pas l'encadrer quoi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire :
> 
> Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique des téléphones décide de changer ma prise de téléphone, et de la fixer sur un mur à l'opposé de mon bureau...
> 
> ...



à vérifier, mais je pense que les règles de sécurité ne sont tout simplement pas appliquées...

un bon moyen de faire bouger les choses...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Coucou l'ancêtre   

Je bois un café avec une blonde


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Coucou l'ancêtre
> 
> Je bois un café avec une blonde



gamin de banlieue    

moi, c'était avec un journal   

_j'espère que mackie ne va pas lire ton post..._  :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (25 Février 2005)

tout le monde.... Je suis d'humeur joyeuse et j'ecoute de la musique qui correspond a mon etat d'esprit: Velvet Underground - _Guess I'm Falling in Love Live _ :rose: apres ce sera _Some Kindda Love Live _

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire :
> 
> Un jour, au bureau, la connasse du service technique .......
> 
> Cette histoire dure depuis 2 ans !




mais c'est parce qu'elle est jalouse !!!    

ta chef peut te tripouiller, elle non
elle se venge donc comme elle peut !!


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

Vivement tout a l'heure : Weeeeeeeeeeek Ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnd (comme le chante si bien  Lorie)


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2005)

Ce soir ca va etre un super bon resto :love: j'ai hate :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

je part je le coiffeur, m'en fou si je peux pas encore sortir
j'en peut plus de voir ma sale tete !! :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

Faut couper.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Là j'apprends une mauvaise nouvelle pour mes futurs achats apple... 3 mois de stages avec repas midi/soir à 3 euros, impossibilité de me faire des pâtes pour économiser !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut couper.




nannnnnnnn     

je fais pousser depuis 4 mois et de toute façon
court ou long je suis obligé d'aller chez le coiff 
pour avoir des beaux cheveux lisse !!!


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

moi non plus


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nannnnnnnn
> 
> je fais pousser depuis 4 mois et de toute façon
> court ou long je suis obligé d'aller chez le coiff
> pour avoir des beaux cheveux lisse !!!


 
Je pense que Sonny parlait de couper plus court en fait : la tête complete


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ca va etre un super bon resto :love: j'ai hate :love:



bonne soirée alors


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là j'apprends une mauvaise nouvelle pour mes futurs achats apple... 3 mois de stages avec repas midi/soir à 3 euros, impossibilité de me faire des pâtes pour économiser !


Stage quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut couper.


c'est clair net précis : tout sonny.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaa non, pas moi
> 
> 
> verde speranza , chi lo porta é in gravidanza   :mouais:



Euh ... "in gravidanza" ça veut pas dire enceinte ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Février 2005)

Là, faut que je passe l'aspirateur, ça fait plusieurs semaines que je passe mon tour. 
J'ai plutôt intérêt si je tiens à la vie.


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

R.I.P. Foguenne


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nannnnnnnn
> 
> je fais pousser depuis 4 mois et de toute façon
> court ou long je suis obligé d'aller chez le coiff
> pour avoir des beaux cheveux lisse !!!


 
Je parlais de la tete...


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la tete...


Ça vaut mieux que de parler du nez !


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2005)

alouette


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à vérifier, mais je pense que les règles de sécurité ne sont tout simplement pas appliquées...
> 
> un bon moyen de faire bouger les choses...



Et si ça suffit pas, tu te prends les pieds dedans, tu tombes la tête la première sur le coin du bureau, fracture du crâne, deux mois d'hosto en accident de travail, et quand tu rentres, ta prise téléphonique doit normalement avoir changé de coté (et la "conasse" de boite)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et si ça suffit pas, tu te prends les pieds dedans, tu tombes la tête la première sur le coin du bureau, fracture du crâne, deux mois d'hosto en accident de travail, et quand tu rentres, ta prise téléphonique doit normalement avoir changé de coté (et la "conasse" de boite)


     


pour peloter les infirmières il y a d'autres moyens que de se fracasser le crâne sur son lieu de travail : on voit bien les mecs qui se sont galérés dans la vie pour draguer.


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

j'ai des G5 qui tourne autour de moi, ça FAIT BEAUCOUP DE BRUIT !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pour peloter les infirmières il y a d'autres moyens que de se fracasser le crâne sur son lieu de travail : on voit bien les mecs qui se sont galérés dans la vie pour draguer.



une petite piqûre mon Tigrouuuuu...?  

:love:


----------



## Spyro (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des G5 qui tourne autour de moi


Comme king kong au sommet de la tour, avec les avions ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une petite piqûre mon Tigrouuuuu...?
> 
> :love:


j'ai bien une suggestion :rose: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> pour peloter les infirmières il y a d'autres moyens que de se fracasser le crâne sur son lieu de travail : on voit bien les mecs qui se sont galérés dans la vie pour draguer.



Pour peloter une infirmière, j'ai trouvé plus simple, j'en ai épousé une    

Là, je cherchais juste à te rendre service pour ton fil de téléphone


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme king kong au sommet de la tour, avec les avions ?



euh, la ça ressemble plus au batiment en face du boulot :rateau:


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

je regarde post impact sur canal plus, une comete est entrée en colision avec la Terre , du coup toute la planete est sous la neige, et les heros sont d'anciens americains qui vivent au maroc et qui doivent se rendre a berlin pour arreter un groupe d hommes qui se sert d'un ancien satellite pour faire du mal. C'est super complexe et tres instructif .


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Là je sors tout juste d'une sieste de 2 heures. :sleep: 
Ma migraine va mieux, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

ah tiens, je vais rouvrir SOS Météores


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des G5 qui tourne autour de moi, ça FAIT BEAUCOUP DE BRUIT !!!!! :rateau:



Faut pas mettre la tête dedans, Mackie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

17h est souvent l'heure d'un grand vide émotionnel, existentiel et intellectuel...


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas mettre la tête dedans, Mackie !



je t'entend pas :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là je sors tout juste d'une sieste de 2 heures. :sleep:
> Ma migraine va mieux, c'est déjà ça.



Le volcan était entré en éruption sans prévenir ?


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je t'entend pas :rateau:



je vais prendre une aspirine :rateau:


----------



## macelene (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais prendre une aspirine :rateau:



ne te trompe pas de boîte...  n'oublie pas que tu dois être frais pour cette fin de semaine


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ne te trompe pas de boîte...  n'oublie pas que tu dois être frais pour cette fin de semaine



une aspirine et ça repart :rose:


----------



## kathy h (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une aspirine et ça repart :rose:



ça te fait un super effet  toi l'aspirine, moi , pour repartir c'est plutôt du.....  café.... :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça te fait un super effet  toi l'aspirine, moi , pour repartir c'est plutôt du.....  café.... :love:



je fais très bien le café


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le volcan était entré en éruption sans prévenir ?


vi, faut pas trop le chercher en ce moment  :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça te fait un super effet  toi l'aspirine, moi , pour repartir c'est plutôt du.....  café.... :love:



Là maintenant, je suis troublée par l'avatar de Kathy H

Une tasse de café, ma chère? :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

là, je relance un train, en esperant que finn ne soit pas de sortie


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, faut que je passe l'aspirateur, ça fait plusieurs semaines que je passe mon tour.
> J'ai plutôt intérêt si je tiens à la vie.



Alors, t'as fini de  passer l'aspirateur? Ben alors tu peux faire la poussière, panosser, nettoyer la cuisine, la salle de bain, lui faire couler un bon bain chaud et lui préparer un gâteau au chocolat... Ah, faut tout leur dire à ces mecs...  

PS: bisou à toi Paul et un autre pour Silvia!  Et à bientôt j'espère!


----------



## teo (25 Février 2005)

Soirée crêpe chez le cousinos...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Soirée crêpe chez le cousinos...




fais moi une petite place, j'arrive !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

Bon, je vais me couler un bon bain et j'en profiterai pour lire un peu! :love: 

A +!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fais moi une petite place, j'arrive !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



ne vas pas tout bouffer, toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne vas pas tout bouffer, toi



te bile pas, ils vont t'en laisser ... des apéricubes !


----------



## pixelemon (25 Février 2005)

je finis le vin, je vais me rouler un stick de weed et je file au lit me mater "lost in translation" au sujet duquel on ne m'a dit que du bien...

demain je ne travaille pas ou peu... aaahhhh 

la semaine a été presque longue 

bonne soirée à vous tous


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2005)

Non... rien....


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

je vais regarder la fin de Indestructibles parce que hier j'en ai pas eu la force


----------



## kathy h (25 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je suis troublée par l'avatar de Kathy H
> 
> Une tasse de café, ma chère? :love:





avec grand plaisir la tasse de café......
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais me couler un bon bain et j'en profiterai pour lire un peu! :love:
> 
> A +!



bon bain bien chaud, bien mousseaux, bien hontueux et ..tout et tout et tout  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ne vas pas tout bouffer, toi




hoooooooooooo 

quel egoiste ce vulnerable !!!      :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2005)

la ? j'attend :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooooooooo
> 
> quel egoiste ce vulnerable !!!      :love:



nan: gourmand


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :love:



que ton assiette soit remplie ?


----------



## kathy h (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :love:



j'arrive... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :love:



tu as preparé ta brosse a dents
tes schaleppe
ton maillot rouge
ton huile solaire
pour faire le grand mackie et surfer sur les planches de global
sur les belles vagues  mediterraniennes  ?      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :love:





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive... :love:



arrfff©


----------



## toys (25 Février 2005)

la ces de plus en plus dure je scootche la tele tout en bossent et la pouf le chat vient de ce coucher sur la sourie  du ibook avec ma main dessous ces le bordel .


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

bon, me revoila, apres un severe plantage de l'OSX.....
enfin, tout est a neuf et je peux revenir discuter un peu.....

alors, tout le monde va bien?


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

Cherchez le Webo!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez le Webo!






moi je le trouve pas et pourtant j'ai regardé la video 3 fois  :rose:


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je le trouve pas et pourtant j'ai regardé la video 3 fois  :rose:



Je laisse durer le suspense un moment et je dis tout


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

hm je vais peut etre paraitre inculte ( sans doute meme ) mais ... hm .... c'est quoi un webo???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hm je vais peut etre paraitre inculte ( sans doute meme ) mais ... hm .... c'est quoi un webo???



reste correct, je te prie: n'oublies pas la charte


----------



## duracel (25 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hm je vais peut etre paraitre inculte ( sans doute meme ) mais ... hm .... c'est quoi un webo???




Ce n'est pas un webo, mais Le WebOliver. Le seul et l'Unique...


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

Le Weboliver ?!! il faut trouver le weboliver ??? 
bon c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ces forums


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

désolé, Pitchoune, mais ton lien ne s'ouvre pas chez moi.......  

commence a me fatiguer ce Book cette semaine......  

bon, je vais regarder un autre episode de Dead like me.....ca me changera les idées.....


----------



## lumai (25 Février 2005)

Et on se croise le bras
Et on boit des trucs bizarres
Et on se balance sur sa chaise...
Débordé ce soir WebO ???


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et on se croise le bras
> Et on boit des trucs bizarres
> Et on se balance sur sa chaise...
> Débordé ce soir WebO ???



Bravo! je vois que tu l'as vu! Pour Robertav: il est au fond, sur la droite de ton écran avec un pull noir


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Moi y me dit qu'il ne trouve pas RealPlayer  pourtant c'est installé 
Pitchoune, c'était quelle émission ?


----------



## Caster (25 Février 2005)

je rentre du théâtre .... c'était pas génial


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Moi y me dit qu'il ne trouve pas RealPlayer  pourtant c'est installé
> Pitchoune, c'était quelle émission ?



haaaaaaa!!!, tu pouvais pas le dire plus vite.....  
je viens de desinstaller Realplayer et de le Reinstaller , pensant que l'image disque concervé sur disque pour mon reformatage etait corrompu....

bon, pas grave....mais je ne peux toujours pas le lire.....


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

En fait RealPlayer marche très bien... si je vais sur le site de la TSR et je choisis n'importe quel reportage vidéo, il s'affiche sans problème. C'est juste le lien donné par Pitchoune qui ne marche pas...  d'où ma question


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En fait RealPlayer marche très bien... si je vais sur le site de la TSR et je choisis n'importe quel reportage vidéo, il s'affiche sans problème. C'est juste le lien donné par Pitchoune qui ne marche pas...  d'où ma question



c'est ce que je viens de voir.....
alors, comme on fait......    



au fait, Lesqual va bien? on le croise plus trop...


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je rentre du théâtre .... c'était pas génial


 donne la piece et le lieu, qu'on evite


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Moi je rentre de l'Opéra, une représentation de la Tosca. J'ai bien aimé. J'en vibre encore.


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

Coucou Macounette!  et aux autres aussi 

L'émission, c'est le 19:30 de ce soir. Et le sujet, c'est celui sur le nouveau journal 24H avec Jacques Poget à l'interview (mais ça on s'en fout nous, on veut juste voir Webo  )

Voilä!


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Février 2005)

quelqu'un a vu "sympathy for Mr Vengeance"??

c 'est vraiment chelou


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bravo! je vois que tu l'as vu! Pour Robertav: il est au fond, sur la droite de ton écran avec un pull noir



C'est pas intéressant.


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> au fait, Lesqual va bien? on le croise plus trop...



Oui, il va bien. Il bosse beaucoup. Mais je vais le surveiller demain pour qu'il vienne vous faire un p'tit coucou


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

Là je viens de lancer un clavier Dell.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je viens de lancer un clavier Dell.



Orbite basse, ou géostationnaire ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Orbite basse, ou géostationnaire ?



Plutôt basse...  Par contre, les touches, ça vole.


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt basse...  Par contre, les touches, ça vole.



Ben bravo. Et là, tu devrais l'avoir fini ce bô journal!

PS bisou du Squal... Il va pas tant bien... il zappe entre le télé-achat en allemand et des clips R&B sur MTV... on a pas de thermomètres, sinon, je vous assure que je le lui aurais planté dans son orifice anal (j'essaie de respecter la charte  )

Edit: et là, il regarde les guignols de l'info en portugais...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben bravo. Et là, tu devrais l'avoir fini ce bô journal!
> 
> PS bisou du Squal... Il va pas tant bien... il zappe entre le télé-achat et des clips R&B sur MTV... on a pas de thermomètres, sinon, je vous assure que je le lui aurais planté dans son orifice anal (j'essaie de respecter la charte  )



_Message privé... faudra que je lui touche le zizi de la part de quelqu'un...  _ 

De Sa Majesté. J'ai le droit de le dire?...  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Message privé... faudra que je lui touche le zizi de la part de quelqu'un...  _
> 
> De Sa Majesté. J'ai le droite de le dire?...  :love:



Il préférerait que sa Majesté le fasse directement :hein: bon, je crois que je vais le laisser avec ses émissions que ne ne comprends pas et je vais aller dormir...

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Il préférerait que sa Majesté le fasse directement :hein: bon, je crois que je vais le laisser avec ses émissions que ne ne comprends pas et je vais aller dormir...
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous



Bonne nuit...    Je vais finir la soirée avec B. M.


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> L'émission, c'est le 19:30 de ce soir. Et le sujet, c'est celui sur le nouveau journal 24H avec Jacques Poget à l'interview (mais ça on s'en fout nous, on veut juste voir Webo  )


On ne voit que lui !!


----------



## Franswa (26 Février 2005)

là, je vais dans le thread user de la nuit


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2005)

Là, je reviens du thread des users de la nuit, et mainant, j'va m'faire un peu dormir les yeux.

Bonne nuit, ou ce qu'il en reste à tous


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2005)

la ? j'attend le vol AF7688 (en airbus A320  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



Bonjour et bon week-end !


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend le vol AF7688 (en airbus A320  )



Bon week-end!


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Je fais ma tournée, avant les courses, un peu de ménage, cinéma, lecture, pas trop envie de sortir, fait trop froid, à peine positif, malgré le soleil


----------



## Franswa (26 Février 2005)

bonjour   :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

C'est quand même bien VNC, je fais des smileys sur mon ordi à 200km de distance 
Tiens je vais allumer la webcam pour voir si y a des cambrioleurs


----------



## teo (26 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bien VNC, je fais des smileys sur mon ordi à 200km de distance
> Tiens je vais allumer la webcam pour voir si y a des cambrioleurs




Pas de problème de réactivité ?


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème de réactivité ?


Ben euh... en 256 couleurs ça peut aller 
Enfin niveau réseau ça va, j'ai un up là-bas plus élevé que le down ici


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

Là ménant je viens de voir passer une étoile filante...
Trop rapide, pas eu le temps de faire un voeu :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je viens de voir passer une étoile filante...
> Trop rapide, pas eu le temps de faire un voeu :hein:





l'etoile.....etait avec ou sans une fée?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'etoile.....etait avec ou sans une fée?    :love:  :love:  :love:


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## duracel (26 Février 2005)

Actuellement j'ai un défilé militaire dans la tête.
Et je n'aime ni le bruit des tambours, ni les bruits des bottes.    :hosto:


----------



## Grug (26 Février 2005)

là, je tente de rediger une note de cession de droit, et cela m'inspire 2 reflexions :

- je n'aurais jamais du secher les cours de droits
- je n'aurais jamais du divorcer de mon avocat de femme

 :hosto:


----------



## lumai (26 Février 2005)

De retour de marché...
J'ai acheté plein de fleurs :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

là maintenant c'est la grande joie   :love: et oui, peut être la fin du chomdu


----------



## Caster (26 Février 2005)

j'attends que ma femme prépare le repas ..... J'AI FAIM !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

bonjour! 
bon, je vais aller coriger les 134 fautes d'orthographe de mon petit site tout pourri....apres le petit dej, bien sùr.....allez....GO!


----------



## Spyro (26 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De retour de marché...
> J'ai acheté plein de fleurs :love:


 On t'a pourtant bien dit que Roberto ne vient pas demain ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

bon, @+ ....le travail "me pele"
bon samedi apres midi a tous....


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

bon ca va tu te leves a 14h et tu travailles jusqu'a 16h, tranquilou


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> De retour de marché...
> J'ai acheté plein de fleurs :love:



Pour Mackie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

Vous avez remarqué ?
C'est l'happy Hour
Deux binouzes pour le prix d'une, ben on connait le truc, hein ?
Eh beh, pareil, deux binouzes devant le mac pour le prix d'une.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez remarqué ?
> C'est l'happy Hour
> Deux binouzes pour le prix d'une, ben on connait le truc, hein ?
> Eh beh, pareil, deux binouzes devant le mac pour le prix d'une.



Biiii, j'avaisp as remarqué, je viens de poster mon 500ème, allez, ça s'arrose


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Février 2005)

désolé je conduis , je bois pas


----------



## pixelemon (26 Février 2005)

là en ce moment je suis en train de rédiger mon premier post depuis ce splendide et excellent clavier bluetooth apple que viens de m'offrir ma chérie


----------



## pixelemon (26 Février 2005)

et il est terrible (râââ lovely)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

moi je viens de rentrer depuis peu
apres avoir passé l'aprem a visiter des maison en vente.....

maison ? bof c'est vite dit  :mouais: 
prix  ? fantaisiste


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> et il est terrible (râââ lovely)



Que les mecs s'extasient bruyament sur les nanas, à l'extrème limite j'peux comprendre, mais se pâmer pour clavier bluetooth là ca me dépasse   

Ou est-ce plutôt un cadeau bienvenu de ta compagne...... :love:  :love:

"oh ouiiiiii continue...." (façon film pournous)


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

bon, je fais une pause de 3heures avant de reprendre le boulot....et oui, y en a qui bossent le week end...et ils ont pas envie aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

là je viens de remarquer que j&#8217;ai 1664 point disco&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2005)

Rhooo, presque 1200 de moins que moi


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de remarquer que j&#8217;ai 1664 point disco&#8230;






je viens également remarquer que l&#8217;on peut à nouveau profiter des &#8230;, &#8217;, &#8250; et &#8249;


y&#8217;a eu une mise à jour alors&#8230; merci benjamin :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de remarquer que j?ai 1664 point disco?



Tu comptes bien mal : 16*7*4 maintenant :casse:


----------



## macarel (26 Février 2005)

je roule


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Que les mecs s'extasient bruyament sur les nanas, à l'extrème limite j'peux comprendre, mais se pâmer pour clavier bluetooth là ca me dépasse




ben moi j'aimerai beaucoup l'avoir le clavier/souris bluetooth
plus des fil a  la patte
et 2 fils en moins sur le bureau   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'aimerai beaucoup l'avoir le clavier/souris bluetooth
> plus des fil a  la patte
> et 2 fils en moins sur le bureau   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:




Ben, je l'ai aussi et c'est super......je ne comprends pas ta remarque Christelle....
et puis avant de s'extasier devant une fille il y a aussi (peut etre pas dans le cas de Mackie...)
les voitures
le foot
la biere
les potes
et enfin les filles.....


ha les stereotypes......



ps:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

stook
et puis avant de s'extasier devant une fille il y a aussi (peut etre pas dans le cas de Mackie...)
les voitures
le foot
la biere
les potes
et enfin les filles.....

[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> ha nonnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> d'abord et avant tout : * LE BONNET D*


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha nonnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> d'abord et avant tout : * LE BONNET D*




non non non E, si c'est pas du E ca passe apres......


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ha nonnnnnnnn
> 
> 
> d'abord et avant tout : * LE BONNET D*




Oui il aime bien les Bonnets D, j'ai vu


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

c'est pas le tout... que fait-on  ce soir...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

ben, là, je regarde les Cesar...rien de bien passionant ce soir à la tele....
et entre Robertav, christelle et toi, je me sens bien entouré au bar ce soir....


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Février 2005)

je chatte avec le bout du monde, cameroun , perou, et j'entends de loin les cesars!!!


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

je suis les césar avec un repas &#8220;curly-badoit&#8221;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

Vous voulez vraiment que je vous dise ce que fais, là, maintenant ?
J'espère que vous avez fini de manger... Bref, on chien a bouffé un os comme un porc sans macher et il a du mal à le faire passer de l'autre coté... Je vous fais pas un dessin sur les tâches ingrates qui m'incombent à cette heure...


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

là Roberto zappe sur la 4  Monica a une robe d&#8217;une sobriété parfaite&#8230; surtout de profil 


*edit*
_dixit la pince du micro_


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là Roberto zappe sur la 4  Monica a une robe d?une sobriété parfaite? surtout de profil



tiens, c'est pas Robertav qui parlait de Bonnet D.......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le tout... que fait-on  ce soir...?





ben mo j'ai fifille qui casse les pieds
elle a vu cet aprem en shopping un pull a carreaux su les tons du camaieu rose
il est "magnfiiiiiiiiiiiiqeeee " dixit elle !!! :love:

elle le veut mais elle a pas le 120 euros....  

donc elle me casse les pieds pour le chercher sur le net
je lui ai refilé pleins d'adresse mais sans le nom de la marque
elle ira pas loin      

bon, vu que cette boutique est la mienne je lui ai quand meme donné 
quelques noms de ce qu'il vendent la dedans

suis gentille n'est pas ?


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez vraiment que je vous dise ce que fais, là, maintenant ?
> J'espère que vous avez fini de manger... Bref, on chien a bouffé un os comme un porc sans macher et il a du mal à le faire passer de l'autre coté... Je vous fais pas un dessin sur les tâches ingrates qui m'incombent à cette heure...




*On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...  ©         *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...  ©         *



dis moi ma chere elene ,
tu as fait un stage intensif chez sonnylove ?      :love:


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis moi ma chere elene ,
> tu as fait un stage intensif chez sonnylove ?      :love:



intensif nan,   mais celle-là ...  je l'adore...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *On s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler...  ©         *



ha! je remarque que cette phrase est dorenaveant soumise a Copyright.....
je vais donc la reformuler en version open source:
on s'en tamponne le coquillard.....


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

message plus développé (plus de 5 caractères)


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]



moi je m&#8217;en tamponne le coquillard


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> message plus développé (plus de 5 caractères)



je vois aussi que toi tu *férien...*  Néfouriencesoir...


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> moi je m?en tamponne le coquillard



avec une pince de homard trempée dans la mayonaise...     



oui bon...  mais je m'en fous...


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je vois aussi que toi tu *férien...*  Néfouriencesoir...




:love:

je vais essayer de continuer mon site


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

au fait, j&#8217;ai un doute : quand je tape &#8217; ou &#8249; ça fonctionne chez moi (camino) mais j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression je vous avez droit à des ?

_me trompe-je ?_


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> moi je m?en tamponne le coquillard



Merci, correction effectué.....il s'agissait d'une coquille.....
ça a beau etre open source, c'est pas une raison pour le transformer a sa guise.....


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j?ai un doute : quand je tape ? ou ? ça fonctionne chez moi (camino) mais j?ai l?impression je vous avez droit à des ?
> 
> _me trompe-je ?_



ben non tu te *trompe-je* pas   ça foire complètement ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben non tu te *trompe-je* pas   ça foire complètement ...



soit il vient de le remodifier....soit je ne comprends pas....quand Macelene a poste effectivement, on voyait des ? et maintenant c'est bon on voit bien des '.......
 :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

macelene ? tu es sous safari non ? je pense qu&#8217;il a du mal à faire le switch d&#8217;encodage texte&#8230;


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> macelene ? tu es sous safari non ? je pense qu?il a du mal à faire le switch d?encodage texte?



mais le truc c'est que moi aussi je suis sous safari....et je vois tes "'" sans probleme....


----------



## macelene (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> macelene ? tu es sous safari non ? je pense qu?il a du mal à faire le switch d?encodage texte?



oui Nephou, je suis avec safari là présentement     ça switche-encode mal alors ?


----------



## Nephou (26 Février 2005)

Tu n&#8217;aurais pas forcé manuellement l&#8217;encodage par défaut ? puisque stook me lit bien dans les &#8249; guil&#8217; simples &#8250;

enfin on va pas passer la soirée là dessus


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Tu n?aurais pas forcé manuellement l?encodage par défaut ? puisque stook me lit bien dans les ? guil? simples ?
> 
> enfin on va pas passer la soirée là dessus




 :mouais:  c'est pas un forum technique ici!!!                

Mais si tu veux, je peux te conseiller de jeter Camino.....mais j'ai pas d'autre solution....   


ps: je n'ai pas touche au reglage de safari ayant reformate il y a 3 jours, mais il est a jour...


----------



## Macounette (26 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Macounette!  et aux autres aussi
> 
> L'émission, c'est le 19:30 de ce soir. Et le sujet, c'est celui sur le nouveau journal 24H avec Jacques Poget à l'interview (mais ça on s'en fout nous, on veut juste voir Webo  )
> 
> Voilä!


Vu !  :love:
Merci Pitchoune


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Février 2005)

allez......la pause est terminée....je retourne au boulot pour un petit voyage de quelques petites heures....@ toute (pour les couche-tard)....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

moi je viens de demander une correction de VBulletin sous safari 
mais on va surement m'envoyer platre !!!


----------



## kathy h (26 Février 2005)

Je galère pour comprendre pourquoi ce soir, toutes les applications que j'ouvre plantent les unes apres les autres... safari, puis Onyx, puis Forest et weatherDock grrrr


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha! je remarque que cette phrase est dorenaveant soumise a Copyright.....
> je vais donc la reformuler en version open source:
> on s'en tamponne le coquillard.....



La maintenant, je viens de finir de voir les Vikings (Kirk Douglas et Tony Curtiss), et je constate que le jeune Stook maltraite de magnifiques expressions toutes faites : On dit "je m'en badigeonne le coquillard", avec en option "à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose" pour mieux affirmer l'idée directrice.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

Je m'en tamponne le coquillard avec une patte arrière d'aligator femelle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je galère pour comprendre pourquoi ce soir, toutes les applications que j'ouvre plantent les unes apres les autres... safari, puis Onyx, puis Forest et weatherDock grrrr



Bien entendu, t'as essayé de redémarrer le mac avant de continuer


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en tamponne le coquillard avec une patte arrière d'aligator femelle.



Toi, t'es prié de t'en taper le kiki sur le poulailler !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

C'est fait...

Faudrait aller nettoyer le poulailler d'ailleur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...
> 
> Faudrait aller nettoyer le poulailler d'ailleur...



Non, laisse ... j'voudrais voir c'qui va sortir quand les ½ufs vont éclore !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

bon, me voila de retour du boulot....enfin, le week end....  
en plus , je viens de faire switcher un collegue.....  

bon, je vous laisse, je vais faire une partie de AOM avec Pablito.....

salut


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

clope n°7242 the n°246 je croi que la  journée vas terminer comme ca 
j vait mettre la viande dans le torchon :sleep:


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

clope n°7254 the n° 252 toujours en pleine forme

vue que je me suis lever a 16H30 je vais faire un teste ne pas dormir et me recaler dans les heure des gens "normaux" je vous informe de la situation toutes les heure ou deux 

a toute


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2005)

Pétard n° 46568, je crois que je ne vais rien tester (j'ai déjà tout tetser). Putain, quand on arrive pas à dormir on aimerait bien avoir un animal pour vous tenir compagnie... une femme par exemple (nan, j'déconne). Non, j'suis très bien sur mon iMac G5 sans personne pour me dire bla bla bla demain on déjeune chez ma mère bla bla tu penseras à prendre des navets au marché bla bla bla n'oublie pas d'acheter des fleurs pour ma mère... tu prends des belles au moins, plus chère que celle que tu avais achetées pour la connasse de ton bureau qui nous avait invités chez elle avec son petit copain, on aurait dit des minables, pas comme toi mon chéri,.... 


vous m'avez compris....
bonne nuit !


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

+ 1H de passer un lave vaissaille de vider un salon ranger et je compte plus les clopes mais ca ces tous le temps pareil 

jusque ici tout vas bien!!!


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> au fait, j&#8217;ai un doute : quand je tape &#8217; ou &#8249; ça fonctionne chez moi (camino) mais j&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression je vous avez droit à des ?
> 
> _me trompe-je ?_


Effectivement, avec Firefox 1.01 (version optimisée G4), j'ai droit à des '?' 

café, quelqu'un ? :love:


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2005)

Oui, un petit café et op, je rekeynote. 
A 11H30 départ chez les beaux-parents pour un copieux diner et enfin, au boulot.
Bref un bon dimanche. 

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

Et hop 






Bon dimanche à vous aussi !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

rhaaaaa !!!!

Moi aussi je vais bouffer chez mes beaux parents ce soir.

On y mange trés bien, mais bon...

Enfin j'me comprends....


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

On s'comprend c'est le principal...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Février 2005)

Bon, ben je vais faire le petit dej et après ça, je vais installer une carte airport sur un iMac G4 chez un pote du boulot...

Après ça je récupère ma fille qui rentre du ski avec sa  (censuré) de mère et je l'emmène finir ses vacances chez mes parents.

Bon programme, non?









Non, en fait, on s'en fout...
Bon dimanche quand même


----------



## kathy h (27 Février 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Pétard n° 46568, je crois que je ne vais rien tester (j'ai déjà tout tetser). Putain, quand on arrive pas à dormir on aimerait bien avoir un animal pour vous tenir compagnie... une femme par exemple (nan, j'déconne). Non, j'suis très bien sur mon iMac G5 sans personne pour me dire bla bla bla demain on déjeune chez ma mère bla bla tu penseras à prendre des navets au marché bla bla bla n'oublie pas d'acheter des fleurs pour ma mère... tu prends des belles au moins, plus chère que celle que tu avais achetées pour la connasse de ton bureau qui nous avait invités chez elle avec son petit copain, on aurait dit des minables, pas comme toi mon chéri,....
> 
> 
> vous m'avez compris....
> bonne nuit !






Heureusement que toutes les femmes ne sont pas comme ça et que toutes les vies à deux ne ressemblent pas à ça, sinon, effectivement, mieux vaut rester seule....ou savoir se casser avant que tout vela arrive, et vite!


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vais faire le petit dej et après ça, je vais installer une carte airport sur un iMac G4 chez un pote du boulot...
> 
> Après ça je récupère ma fille qui rentre du ski avec sa  (censuré) de mère et je l'emmène finir ses vacances chez mes parents.
> 
> Bon programme, non?



Là j'dis bonjour  

Oui bon programme, allez!! Z'ai pas de conseil à donner à personne, mais focalise sur ta fille, genre abstaction temporaire des emm....

Là j'me demande comment j'vais faire pour ne plus aller sur MacG quand j'serai en Irlande


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que toutes les femmes ne sont pas comme ça et que toutes les vies à deux ne ressemblent pas à ça, sinon, effectivement, mieux vaut rester seule....ou savoir se casser avant que tout vela arrive, et vite!




Là maintenant je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Kathy...

Un café ma chère?....... :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

Moi je serais en Irlande, je m'arrangerais pour pouvoir avoir accés à Internet quand même, c'est pas le pole nord non plus...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais en Irlande, je m'arrangerais pour pouvoir avoir accés à Internet quand même, c'est pas le pole nord non plus...



Tiens l'abraseur universel...  

Tu m'le paye el'portable???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là j'me demande comment j'vais faire pour ne plus aller sur MacG quand j'serai en Irlande



Bé, uh, c'est le type qui tient le cyber café du coin de la rue qui va être content      
l'addiction à MacG c'ets cômême quequechose   
Ceci dit je compatis.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> l'abraseur universel...



Ca sonne bien tout ça....


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Février 2005)

bonjour 

bon ba aujourd'hui, je continue de preparer mon départ pour NY, qi est dans une semaine.
a ce propos, savez-vous s'il y a un accès internet à l'apple store de NY ? Car je compte bien y faire un petit tour !

bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens l'abraseur universel...
> 
> Tu m'le paye el'portable???



If you need one pence, here it is...

If you need more, get a job.

Sont forts ces ricains...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaaa !!!!
> 
> Moi aussi je vais bouffer chez mes beaux parents ce soir.
> 
> ...



C'est l'un des principaux charmes du divorce, je vous assure (suis passé par là y'a un bout de temps !) mais y'a des exceptions aussi : je me sens cool avec la famille de mon actuelle douce (faut dire que je les connais depuis que je suis tout gosse...)


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

Les belles-familles c'est comme tout dans la vie : y'a des cool et y'a des moins cool... faut avoir vécu les deux pour savoir apprécier les premiers (et j'me comprends aussi  )


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

Là sinon, j'ai fini ma quatrième tasse de thé... 
et on attaque l'apéro : appenzell et bressaola, plus gris-meunier orléanais 
après, y'a juste du brie de melun et une tarte aux pommes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un petit café et op, je rekeynote.
> A 11H30 départ chez les beaux-parents pour un copieux diner et enfin, au boulot.
> Bref un bon dimanche.
> 
> Bon dimanche à tous.




tu dines a midi et tu dejeunes le soir ?       :love: 

bon repas familiale  !!! :love:


----------



## pixelemon (27 Février 2005)

là je regarde la petite video que je viens de faire lors de la démolition du Tripode à Nantes... et je me dis que j'étais loin et que mon apn est fait pour les photos


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> If you need one pence, here it is...
> 
> If you need more, get a job.
> 
> Sont forts ces ricains...



I think so if there is any penny in USA, there is certainly any english too

Sont forts ces rosbifs


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

rosbif, ricains...

Non remarque c'est pas pareil, pour la bouffe et pour la  zic...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> rosbif, ricains...
> 
> Non remarque c'est pas pareil, pour la bouffe et pour la  zic...



D'autant qu'pour ma part c'est plutôt "celtic". Pis les rosbifs mise à part la zique j'supporte pas...me demande si l''harmo sonnera au diapason de ce pays.

Sonny, I'll live in this country because of my new job...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'pour ma part c'est plutôt "celtic". Pis les rosbifs mise à part la zique j'supporte pas...me demande si l''harmo sonnera au diapason de ce pays.
> 
> Sonny, I'll live in this country because of my new job...



Note, l'armée de Guillaume le Conquérant, c'était 1 200 normands, et ... 30 000 bretons qui partaient prendre leur revanche sur les saxons !


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'pour ma part c'est plutôt "celtic". Pis les rosbifs mise à part la zique j'supporte pas...me demande si l''harmo sonnera au diapason de ce pays.
> 
> Sonny, I'll live in this country because of my new job...


Marrant
La musique dite aujourd'hui irlandaise a ses sources presque exclusivement dans lamusique française et anglaise des XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles. La musique irlandaise ancienne, prémédiévale, a totalement disparu, la médiévale aussi d'ailleurs sous le règne d'Elizabeth. le seul qui ait tenté de la faire revivre (ou plutôt de la recréer de la manière la plus crédible possible) est Sean O'Riada. Mais bon, chacun peut bien rêver la musique irlandaise qu'il veut...
Tu vas où en Irlande ? moi je suis de l'extrême ouest... (pas ultima Thulé, mais ultima west   )


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'pour ma part c'est plutôt "celtic". Pis les rosbifs mise à part la zique j'supporte pas...me demande si l''harmo sonnera au diapason de ce pays.
> 
> Sonny, I'll live in this country because of my new job...



Si t'aimes pas la musique Irlandaise, c'est qu'il y a un pet quelque part.

C'est la musique de l'âme.

Vraiment rien en commun, à ce point là c'est rare...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si t'aimes pas la musique Irlandaise, c'est qu'il y a un pet quelque part.
> 
> C'est la musique de l'âme.
> 
> Vraiment rien en commun, à ce point là c'est rare...



Cher Sonny avant de faire de l 'harmo la musique celtique ca a ete de mes 3 ans de demi a mes 15 ans la musique que je pratiquais sur tin whistle ou flute a bec

Quand on ne connait pas les gens.....


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Marrant
> La musique dite aujourd'hui irlandaise a ses sources presque exclusivement dans lamusique française et anglaise des XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles. La musique irlandaise ancienne, prémédiévale, a totalement disparu, la médiévale aussi d'ailleurs sous le règne d'Elizabeth. le seul qui ait tenté de la faire revivre (ou plutôt de la recréer de la manière la plus crédible possible) est Sean O'Riada. Mais bon, chacun peut bien rêver la musique irlandaise qu'il veut...
> Tu vas où en Irlande ? moi je suis de l'extrême ouest... (pas ultima Thulé, mais ultima west   )



Je vais bosser pour UPS à Tallaght


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

tin whistle ne se traduit pas par flûte à bec mais par flageolet (ou plutôt ça ne se traduit pas mais en aucun cas par flûte à bec)


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bosser pour UPS à Tallaght



Autrement dit la grande banlieue de Dublin. Dublin c'est spécial (bien que devenue bien trop yuppie à mon goût), ça reste une ville à ambiance méridionale dans un pays du nord). Et puis ça reste aussi une ville majoritairement anglicane, à l'abri aussi bien des lobbys cathos (heureusement un peu moins puissants aujourd'hui) que des protestants.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on ne connait pas les gens.....



Ben des fois on a pas envie... c'est rare mais ça arrive.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

... Moi, je suis allé qu'une fois à dublin. Pour la saint Patoche... Putain! Qu'est-ce qu'ils m'ont mis...
Des gens adorables :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

ben moi là je suis pas au top de la forme
je paye ma sortie ( interdite ) de hier   

demain mon doc va surement pas etre content


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Autrement dit la grande banlieue de Dublin. Dublin c'est spécial (bien que devenue bien trop yuppie à mon goût), ça reste une ville à ambiance méridionale dans un pays du nord). Et puis ça reste aussi une ville majoritairement anglicane, à l'abri aussi bien des lobbys cathos (heureusement un peu moins puissants aujourd'hui) que des protestants.



Merci de ces renseignements j'savais deja a peu pres ou se situait Tallaght, je flippe surtout a cause des apparts....Et surtout comment en trouver rapidos en limitant la casse coté finance

Je ne traduisais pas. La flute a bec est radicalement differente des tin whistle. la traduction serait pluutot siffler en metal, ce qu ils sont au demeurant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi là je suis pas au top de la forme
> je paye ma sortie ( interdite ) de hier
> 
> demain mon doc va surement pas etre content



Il va venir te palper le foie ?


----------



## pixelemon (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Il va venir te palper le foie ?



nan la prostate


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

nan, nan et encore nan personne me tatera !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ces renseignements j'savais deja a peu pres ou se situait Tallaght, je flippe surtout a cause des apparts....Et surtout comment en trouver rapidos en limitant la casse coté finance
> 
> Je ne traduisais pas. La flute a bec est radicalement differente des tin whistle. la traduction serait pluutot siffler en metal, ce qu ils sont au demeurant



Non, non biensur, tu ne traduisais pas, d'ailleur personne n'avait compris ça...

Sans rire c'est chiant que t'écrives tout le temps des conneries...

Super chiant.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan, nan et encore nan personne me tatera !!!



Allons, allons ne fait l'enfant, tu vas voir c'est qu'un mauvias moment à passer.


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

ffff reveil douloureux......c'est le brouillard.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

un truc tout bete et tout rapide a demander.....  

est t'il possible trasformer  (et comment) 
la virgue dans le pavé numerique en point ? 

merci  :love:  :love:  :love: 



ps : non sonny, pas auj, vraiment pas !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un truc tout bete et tout rapide a demander.....
> 
> est t'il possible trasformer  (et comment)
> la virgue dans le pavé numerique en point ?
> ...



t'appuies sur la touche Majuscule, tout simplement   
Pour vous servir, M'dame


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> t'appuies sur la touche Majuscule, tout simplement
> Pour vous servir, M'dame



merci  , cette astuce je la connnais mais ça m'enchante pas   

non, ce que je demande c'est carrement lui changer la fonction de virgule en point sans manip a faire sur  le clavier quand je tape dessus 


merci  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> ffff reveil douloureux......c'est le brouillard.....



P**** , pareil, que c'est dur le Dimanche.....heureusement que ce n'est qu'une fois par semaine...
 :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci  , cette astuce je la connnais mais ça m'enchante pas
> 
> non, ce que je demande c'est carrement lui changer la fonction de virgule en point sans manip a faire sur le clavier quand je tape dessus
> 
> ...



Connecte-toi sur iChat, je te passe le fichier pour avoir le point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique !


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un truc tout bete et tout rapide a demander.....
> 
> est t'il possible trasformer  (et comment)
> la virgue dans le pavé numerique en point ?
> ...


C'est ni bête ni rapide , et c'est un sujet déjà traité, fais une recherche


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

la je continue à me reveiller


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> P**** , pareil, que c'est dur le Dimanche.....heureusement que ce n'est qu'une fois par semaine...
> :sleep:




j avait prevu de pas dormir pour me recaler dans les horaires du monde mais rater le canaper ma bouffer 
le pire ces que depuis 10H ce matin y a 4 personnes qui vive dans le salon et je dormai encore
monde de merde je vais aller prendre mon petit dej dans un bon vieux rad au moin la je serait au calme

ho merde je vien de voire un nec portable mon rep a fait des frait berk encore du windob inside


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Kathy...
> 
> Un café ma chère?....... :love:  :love:



j'en veux bien un aussi christelle  bonjour aussi a toi kathy


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

bravo toys , c'est toi qui t'es levé le dernier


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux bien un aussi christelle  bonjour aussi a toi kathy


 mackie, tes calmants...  :hosto:


----------



## macelene (27 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux bien un aussi christelle  bonjour aussi a toi kathy




 MAckie dedans ....    fait beau dans le Sud .... on se régale :style:


----------



## pixelemon (27 Février 2005)

she's my life... and she's my wife.... fin de dimanche de célibataire... entre amis... de logue date... on   se     pose     dans      les      canap'... .  .    .       .

(où es-tu chardèneuu ???)


----------



## toys (27 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> là je regarde la petite video que je viens de faire lors de la démolition du Tripode à Nantes... et je me dis que j'étais loin et que mon apn est fait pour les photos



ca y est il on demolit ce batiment j aurait bien voulut voire ca ci tu peut me passer la video?




ces mon 100 EME POSTE


----------



## AOSTE (27 Février 2005)

Salut a tous moi je file devant la téloche pour voir le 15 d'Irlandes foutre uen raclé au anglais


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux bien un aussi christelle  bonjour aussi a toi kathy



Et moi je sens le gaz ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je sens le gaz ?


sniff sniff...

Maintenant que tu le dis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

allons, on vous a jamais dit de ne jamais allumer un briquet a proximite d'une source de gaz.....
meme si tu es un faux-briquet, il vaut mieux se mefier.....


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

je vois stook que tu as fini par te reveiller et meme que tes meilleurs blagues sont revenues


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je vois stook que tu as fini par te reveiller et meme que tes meilleurs blagues sont revenues



  
clope = 3429unités
cafe = 34litres
cok.....heu...non, j'ai rien dis....   


rien ne vaut une bonne douche bien froide


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

dragon, nananarero , mon pavé numerique marche comme je veux
e graça a un ange breton !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> clope = 3429unités
> cafe = 34litres
> cok.....heu...non, j'ai rien dis....
> 
> ...


 

boah c'est pas marant d'être propre un dimanche


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> boah c'est pas marant d'être propre un dimanche




???? physiquement ou......


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

Là j'ai fini de déménager, je suis mort donc je vais taxé le modem routeur de mon colloc pour lui apèprendre le web bourré  a+ s i ça marche


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Je vais préparer une bonne blanquette de veau


----------



## teo (27 Février 2005)

Je viens de voir 7000 posts pour Paul Foguenne... ça se fête, non ?! 

Salut à toi !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir 7000 posts pour Paul Foguenne... ça se fête, non ?!
> 
> Salut à toi !



paul est surement en train de boire du bon porto 
pour terminer en beauté le dejeuner .....  

donc , il est en train de les feter les 7000 post !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> paul est surement en train de boire du bon porto
> pour terminer en beauté le dejeuner .....
> 
> donc , il est en train de les feter les 7000 post !!!!



NAN ! Rapelles toi, le midi, il dine, c'est le soir qu'il déjeune !


----------



## Grug (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai fini de déménager, je suis mort donc je vais taxé le modem routeur de mon colloc pour lui apèprendre le web bourré  a+ s i ça marche


 le web bourré ?  c'est une danse locale ?


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Février 2005)

J'ai de récupéré ma femme et mes 2 filles après une semaine passé en célibataire... Non de Zeus, j'avais oublié : *QUEL BRUIT !*  :mouais:   

Vivement ce soir que tout le monde soit couché


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de récupéré ma femme et mes 2 filles après une semaine passé en célibataire... Non de Zeus, j'avais oublié : *QUEL BRUIT !*  :mouais:
> 
> Vivement ce soir que tout le monde soit couché




t'inquiete , dans 1 mois tu peux a nouveu les envoyer en voyage:
il y a les vacances de paques


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de récupéré ma femme et mes 2 filles après une semaine passé en célibataire... Non de Zeus, j'avais oublié : *QUEL BRUIT !*  :mouais:



mes sincères condoléances


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

moi je suis revenu pour bosser  YOUPI


----------



## Dedalus (27 Février 2005)

Moi, c'est plutôt pendant les vacances qu'il y a de l'animation, car on accueille alors les enfants des autres - mes nièces et neveux essentiellement, mais aussi cousins et cousines...
Ça fait du bien aux parents


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

je viens de poster ici :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3062724#post3062724  


si un expert photos veut bien regarder......


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2005)

Là, je viens de répondre à Robertav (même si je ne suis pas expert  )


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiete , dans 1 mois tu peux a nouveu les envoyer en voyage:
> il y a les vacances de paques



Et non cette fois-ci c'est belle-maman qui vient !


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là, je viens de répondre à Robertav (même si je ne suis pas expert  )



Bon, je vais passer a table, donc, Bon'Hap......


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Et non cette fois-ci c'est belle-maman qui vient !




Ah, merde...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Et non cette fois-ci c'est belle-maman qui vient !



Re - mes sincères condoléances


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

ben, moi, je l'aime bien ma belle mere...surtout quand elle arrive de Bordeaux avec ses bonnes bouteilles....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

Dans belle mère il y a BELLE.... En ce qui me concerne, ça ne s'est jamais vérifié... Si en plus elles croient pouvoir m'acheter avec un peu de bonne vinasse...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...surtout quand elle arrive de Bordeaux avec ses bonnes bouteilles....



C'est ce qu'on appelle des circonstances atténuantes     

P.S : elle ramène aussi des canelés ?  ('tain qu'c'est bon ça !):love:


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle des circonstances atténuantes
> 
> P.S : elle ramène aussi des canelés ?  ('tain qu'c'est bon ça !):love:




HUUUUMMMMM!!! les canelés.....
non, elle ne les ramène pas, elle les fait sur place.....;hum.....


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

Bon moi faut que je retourne bosser !!!


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si en plus elles croient pouvoir m'acheter avec un peu de bonne vinasse...


Et avec beaucoup ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

bon, je fais quelques rangements dans mes dossiers en regardant d'un oeil le match de ballon sur Canal....mais que c'est dur, deux villes que j'aprecie profondement pour y avoir plus que vecu 
(une m'a fait connaitre la vie , l'autre l'amour....)
s'affrontant pour un ridicule ballon......le choix d'une equipe m'etant imposible, je vais zapper....

et oui, dans un bar on parle aussi de sport....bien que là, je ne pense pas au sport en voyant ces equipes..... :sick: 



Allez.....on se remet.....hop....


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2005)

là je viens de poster ici  Si vous avez un commentaire    

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Et non cette fois-ci c'est belle-maman qui vient !




bonne chance !!!!

tu me diras, pour Paques j'envoie fifille chez maman cherie
qui l'ammenera par la suite et restera quelque temp.....

marrant, c'est plus l'homme que moi qui la supporte plus facilment


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Février 2005)

Bonjour!

Moi, je viens de sortir de la douche après une journée snowboard et fondue! C'était sympa, mais crevant :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Moi, je viens de sortir de la douche après une journée snowboard et fondue! C'était sympa, mais crevant :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

là je vais arreter mes exploits informatiques
j'en ai ma claque et meme plus que cela  :mouais: 

j'ai passé une bonne partie de la journée a tripouiller l'ordi
et les photo floues avec toshop et gimp m'ont completement achevé  
 aucun resultat, j'arrive pas a manipuler ces truc moi  


 global  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


 pichtounette , toute belle et bronzé?  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

Mon premier post dans mon lit depuis mon nouveau chez moi, enfin l'adsl, ça va chier


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier post dans mon lit depuis mon nouveau chez moi, enfin l'adsl, ça va chier




tu vas pas me dire que tu as posté plus de 7000 post en 56k?????


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vas pas me dire que tu as posté plus de 7000 post en 56k?????


ben nan j'ai jamais été connecté (au net je précise hein doc ) chez moi que du boulot avant, curieux tu vas te prendre une boule rouge là


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben nan j'ai jamais été connecté (au net je précise hein doc ) chez moi que du boulot avant, curieux tu vas te prendre une boule rouge là



ça va....au boulot, j'ai droit qu'au reseau interne....pffff....


----------



## kathy h (27 Février 2005)

pas très passionnant tout ça....   

moi je viens de parler sur iChat avec une jeune fille tres sympa ..... ( en plus elle vient de macgé   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas très passionnant tout ça....
> 
> moi je viens de parler sur iChat avec une jeune fille tres sympa ..... ( en plus elle vient de macgé   )



MAAAAACCKKIIIEEEE
c'est pour toi.....




ps:  Kathy


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier post dans mon lit depuis mon nouveau chez moi, enfin l'adsl, ça va chier



 Cool! Ton déménagement s'est bien passé, alors... Pense au restau dont je t'ai parlé ; pour les soirs où le frigo ressemble à Stalinegrad...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pas très passionnant tout ça....
> 
> moi je viens de parler sur iChat avec une jeune fille tres sympa ..... ( en plus elle vient de macgé   )



Je suis à ta disposition, bien que n'étant pas une jeune fille...   Et il y ades jours où je suis assez sympa...


----------



## Spyro (27 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de parler sur iChat avec une jeune fille tres sympa ..... ( en plus elle vient de macgé   )


Qui ? qui ? qui ?
(des ragots ?  )


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça va....au boulot, j'ai droit qu'au reseau interne....pffff....


pas de bol


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cool! Ton déménagement s'est bien passé, alors... Pense au restau dont je t'ai parlé ; pour les soirs où le frigo ressemble à Stalinegrad...


Merci ! stalingrad oublie ici c'est dresde, le frigo du colloc c'est une motte de beurre et 24 bières


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci ! stalingrad oublie ici c'est dresde, le frigo du colloc c'est une motte de beurre et 24 bières



24 bières ; c'est une bonne base. Le beurre... Ca dépend du colloc...


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Février 2005)

mon verre est plein, mes clopes pas loin, je vais commencer une partie AOM sur GameRanger

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mon verre est plein, mes clopes pas loin, je vais commencer une partie AOM sur GameRanger
> 
> @+



C'est une simulation de gestion de compagnie aérienne régionale ?


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

s est marrent les apreciation en dessous des surnon mais ces qui qui les assignes ces calculer ou au bon vouloire d une personne.


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Citation : "





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> MAAAAACCKKIIIEEEE
> c'est pour toi....."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Citation : 





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Qui ? qui ? qui ?
> (des ragots ?  )




et non je ne vous dirais pas qui.. et puis quoi encore  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Citation : "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Citation :
> 
> 
> et non je ne vous dirais pas qui.. et puis quoi encore  :love:



euh...

non, rien


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> kathy h a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Tiens j'ai oublié le cable de mon iPod chez mes parents


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

ces con pis en plus il habte a 370 km je presume


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

toys, sache que les nom sous les Pseudos, correspondent a ton nombres d'etoile, c'est l'administrateur qui les choisi mais si tu prend un abaonnement payant (pour soutenir le forum)
tu peux les modifiers toi meme...d'ou mon squatteur au lieu de major (enfin, je crois...)
les abaonnement payant son ici :
abonnements payants 

pour Kathy, le iiens de pascal est bon....curieux probleme......
et Mackie, c'est mackie ...Le Celibataire officiel du forum (P****, il va encore vouloir me bannir...)
et en plus il est modo....


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

bon, je regarde les Oscars.....(pour les meme raison qu'hier les César:y a vraiment rien a la tele.....pffff)

bon, Cate Blanchett meilleure actrice dans un second role pour The Aviator.....
il fait fort Aviator.....c'est le 3eme.....`Pourtant....


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour Kathy, le iiens de pascal est bon....curieux probleme......
> et Mackie, c'est mackie ...Le Celibataire officiel du forum (P****, il va encore vouloir me bannir...)
> et en plus il est modo....



oui stook a vie, on ne s'adresse pas comme ça a une femme comme kathy.h :rose: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui stook a vie, on ne s'adresse pas quand ça a une femme comme kathy.h :rose: :love:


Ça c'est sûr, pas quand ça !


----------



## Lio70 (28 Février 2005)

Je finis mon thé à l'orange et je pars au boulot. Bonne semaine à tous!


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

Là je suis en train de me demander s'il y a un médicament assez fort pour stopper cette p.... de migraine


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Oui, le sexe.


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

C'est ce qu'on dit, en effet.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le sexe.



On en apprend tous les jours     

ceci dit faut être en état de monter au 7ème ciel, parce les migraines que t'arrives pas à faire un pas sans que ta tête n'explose, je me vois pas faire des galipettes.
Plus simplement, deux Nurofen et hop on n'en parle plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> ceci dit faut être en état de monter au 7ème ciel


 
J'peux pas être partout non plus !!!


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

Eh bien je verrai ce qu'en dit ma toubib. Pour les galipettes c'est raté (la toubib est gentille, mais c'est pas mon trip   ) mais je lui parlerai du Nurofen. J'ai essayé tout ce que j'avais sous la main avec du paracetamol, sans effet.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

bonjour


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

lemmy, tombé du lit? 


macounette pour moi  le mal de crane ne part que avec solupsan 1000
(attention , ça contient de l'aspirine).....
j'espere que ça passe vite  :love:


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

bonjour, aujourd'hui je travail chez moi , et en plus il y a Dalas à la télé alors je vous laisse, figurez vous que malgré mon âge,  je n'ai jamais suivi un seul épisode de dalas alors j'y vais je ne voudrais pas rater ça , c'est de la culture générale  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

bonjour a toutes les femmes du forum  :rose: :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, aujourd'hui je travail chez moi , et en plus il y bna Dalas à la télé alors je vous laisse, figurez vous que malgré mon âge,  je n'ai jamais suivi un seul épisode de dalas alors j'y vais je ne voudrais pas rater ça , c'est de la culture générale  :love:



il y a des choses plus intéressante que dallas  :rose: :love:


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des choses plus intéressante que dallas  :rose: :love:




Alors c'est toi le fameux Mackie dont le nom a été évoqué hier sur ce forum?   Enchanté Cher ami... 

et en plus je ne sais même pas comment ça s'écrit c'est Dalas ou Dallas?  je manque vraiment de culture générale... non mais soyons sérieux : en réalité je vais m'occuper de mes chevaux ( ceux qui sont en photo sur le forum ) ils ont eu froid cette nuit: dans leurs boxes il a fait - 5   brrrrrr

bonne journée tout le monde .

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a toutes les femmes du forum  :rose: :love:




bonjour petit mackie, alors , tout beau et tout bronzé ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée tout le monde .
> 
> :love:



bonjour journée a toi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Quelle coquine cette mackie alors..


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour petit mackie, alors , tout beau et tout bronzé ?    :love:  :love:  :love:



beau oui :rose: bronzé par encore


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je glande à fond,*
> Tout va bien.
> :love:  :love:




Si c'est pas beau d'entendre ça ! ! !


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> beau oui :rose: bronzé par encore


 
Il faut que je confirme.. ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je confirme.. ?



tu peu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, aujourd'hui je travail chez moi , et en plus il y a Dalas à la télé alors je vous laisse, figurez vous que malgré mon âge,  je n'ai jamais suivi un seul épisode de dalas alors j'y vais je ne voudrais pas rater ça , c'est de la culture générale  :love:



Plus que de la culture, on touche au DIVIN avec Jr, Bobby et les autres ah !   
Et les deux derniers épisodes, ouh là là, on n'imagine même pas, triste fin pour JR....    
                                           :love:

Y repassent Heidi aussi sur la Cinq vers midi en ce moment


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que je confirme.. ?


Des photos ! Des photos !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Salut  tout le monde. Il fait un temps d'enfer (et en enfer, Sonny, il fait quel temps ?)  


Bon week-end pour tous ?

En ce qui me concerne, les vapeurs d'alcool m'entourent encore.


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ! Des photos !



non


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Dallas, Dallas... ça me dit quelque chose... Ah... oui... et Dynastie c'était plus trash, non ?
La dernière fois que j'ai jeté un ½il, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment plan-plan


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

quelque chose me dit   
que PATOCHMAN va debarquer ici tout noir :

en corse il a neigé !!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dallas, Dallas... ça me dit quelque chose... Ah... oui... et Dynastie c'était plus trash, non ?
> La dernière fois que j'ai jeté un ½il, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment plan-plan



Autant j'ai eu été fan de Dallas      autant j'ai jamais été convaincu par Dynastie à part l'épisode ou tout le monde se fait tuer dans une église...     

Dallas, je me souviens que j'en ai même fait une soirée thématique trash, truc de ouf, le tout copieusement arrosé, où tout le monde est raparti lobotomisé ! 
  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dallas, Dallas... ça me dit quelque chose... Ah... oui... et Dynastie c'était plus trash, non ?
> La dernière fois que j'ai jeté un ½il, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment plan-plan





dallas et dynastie,  mes debuts d'adolescence !!!    

dallas m'a jamais branché mais dynastie je crois que je l'ai bien suivi pendant plus d'un ans a sa sortie......  

et puis , j'ai laissé tombé.......pourquoi ?   

l'ecole ou les garçons?  :rose:


----------



## dool (28 Février 2005)

Là j'hésite à remonter le thread du qui connait qui ???? Parcequ'en parlant de Dallas et compagnie, j'avoue avoir du mal maintenant à suivre le feuilleton Macgé...pourtant j'ai arreté de courir les écoles (enfin les grandes) et les garçons  :mouais:   






édit :


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

tiens dool,


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

jésus


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> jésus



depuis quand bassou est portugais ?


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

là je cherche à avoir accès à la présentation de _Panther_ -- premier lien de la colonne degauche -- mais _a priori_ ce système n'est plus d'actualité pour Apple 

=> rumeur : sortie imminente ? :rateau:


----------



## Nikopol87 (28 Février 2005)

je m'ennuie à suivre un cours de XML avec un prof qui a 5 ans de retard malgrès le fait qu'il soit bon dans son domaine. Pour résumer, une bonne dose de blabla qui ne me servira pas...ou très peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Pascal 77 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

menteur :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je cherche à avoir accès à la présentation de _Panther_ -- premier lien de la colonne degauche -- mais _a priori_ ce système n'est plus d'actualité pour Apple


Tu fais juste scroller un tout petit peu vers la bas :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand bassou est portugais ?


depuis que GFLMNH


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais juste scroller un tout petit peu vers la bas :rateau:


 Vas y molo Spyro, c'est qu'il debute tout juste le nephou


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> depuis que GFLMNH


 T'es toujours pas banni cafard ? :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es toujours pas banni cafard ? :love:



l'euthanasie n'est pas autorisé en france :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> menteur :rateau:



Ah toi, le portugais, hein !


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

suis Breton pas portuguais


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Désolée d'avoir élevé le débat en parlant de Dallas, je m'etonnais juste , vu l'année de ma naissance, d'avoir pu passer au travers de cette saga et de ne la découvrir que maintenant au bout de la nième redif.

Mais si vous preferez on peut aussi parler de l'original  livre de Descartes  sur le Discours de la Méthode , qui vient d'être acheté par un collectionneur privé  ( je ne me souviens plus du montant mais c'est tres tres cher .... )


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Désolée d'avoir élevé le débat en parlant de Dallas, je m'etonnais juste , vu l'année de ma naissance, d'avoir pu passer au travers de cette saga et de ne la découvrir que maint



tu compte te faire toute la série ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es toujours pas banni cafard ? :love:


L'espoir fait vivre


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

putain de lundi matin après un dimanche soir de merde


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

Vous voulez pas parlez cul plutot ?? Que SuperMoquette puisse suivre quoi


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> putain de lundi matin après un dimanche soir de merde


Toi aussi t'as la chiasse ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous preferez on peut aussi parler de l'original  livre de Descartes  sur le Discours de la Méthode .... )



Descartes, "je pense donc je suis"
c'est certain, on peut pas en dire autant de Dallas !


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez pas parlez cul plutot ?? Que SuperMoquette puisse suivre quoi



slip, caleçon ou boxer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> suis Breton pas portuguais



C'est pas moi qui l'a dit, m'sieu !

Celà dit, en Bretagne, on avait déjà les korrigans, si en plus on a des trolls maintenant ...


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais juste scroller un tout petit peu vers la bas :rateau:


 [me] est rouge de confusion :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu compte te faire toute la série ?



Aucune chance, faut commencer avant l'age de dix ans si on veut avoir le temps de passer tous les épisodes  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> slip, caleçon ou boxer ?


 
calecon


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

j'attend l'avis des femmes


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

Euh, string ?  enfin, pour les dames


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Là ménant, je trouve que c'est vraiment fantastique linux...
Je double-clique sur un fichier html...


> Le nom du fichier « index.html » indique que ce fichier est de type « Page HTML ». Le contenu de ce fichier indique que le fichier est de type « Document XML ». Si vous ouvrez ce fichier, le fichier peut présenter un risque de sécurité pour votre système.
> 
> N'ouvrez pas ce fichier à moins que vous ne l'ayez créé vous-même, ou reçu ce fichier depuis une source sûre. Pour ouvrir ce fichier, renommez le fichier avec une extension correcte pour « Document XML », et ouvrez le fichier normalement. Sinon, utilisez le menu Ouvrir avec pour choisir une application particulière pour ce fichier.


 Seule option disponible: "Annuler".
Ils pouvaient pas mettre "ouvrir quand même comme html" ou "et si on disait que le html c'est normal que ce soit du XML et qu'on l'ouvrait avec firefox quand même hein ?"... Et dans le gestionnaire de fichier, pas moyen de lui dire "ouvre moi ça comme du html", non non hein...

On croit rêver


----------



## benjamin (28 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [me] est rouge de confusion :rose:



/me pense que t'as encore quelques progrès à faire avant de t'exprimer comme il faut


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> * benjamin pense que t'as encore quelques progrès à faire avant de t'exprimer comme il faut



:rateau: vi ben faut que je réactive le mode d'édition assisité dans mon profil... je pensais que /me fonctionnait comme dans le minichat 

*edit*

* nephou n'a pas trouvé mais prouve qu'on peut tricher :rateau: *


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi t'as la chiasse ??



Non.


Pour parler d'autre chose, quelqu'un sait comment je peux modifier mon pseudo?


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

demande a un admin


----------



## benjamin (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> 
> Pour parler d'autre chose, quelqu'un sait comment je peux modifier mon pseudo?



Me demander (et préparer le chéquier  ).


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pour parler d'autre chose, quelqu'un sait comment je peux modifier mon pseudo?


Il est très bien ton pseudo !! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> slip, caleçon ou boxer ?



String


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Me demander (et préparer le chéquier  ).



Pfff, que c'est vénal un admin


----------



## benjamin (28 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, que c'est vénal un admin



Surpris ? :style:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Là ménant je cherchais l'adresse d'un applecenter à Lille dans les pages jaunes, je trouve, content, et je demande l'affichage de la photo, et j'obtiens ça...






Alors je me demande si c'est du lard ou du cochon...   
En achetant un mac peut-on dire que j'ai misé sur le bon cheval ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> demande a un admin



on peut pas le faire soi même?


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas le faire soi même?


Bah non, immagine le bordel que ce serait :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je cherchais l'adresse d'un applecenter à Lille dans les pages jaunes, je trouve, content, et je demande l'affichage de la photo, et j'obtiens ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou du cheval ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

@ table :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas le faire soi même?



l'onanisme est un vilain défaut


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a toutes les femmes du forum  :rose: :love:


coucou le don juan du forum :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> 
> Pour parler d'autre chose, quelqu'un sait comment je peux modifier mon pseudo?




je pense savoir pourquoi tu veux changer de pseudo
on doit avoir le meme probleme ......
et autre chose en comun


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2005)

laissez-moi deviner... la dernière lettre de votre pseudo ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> coucou le don juan du forum :love:



merci macounette :love:


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'onanisme est un vilain défaut



là, je ne suis pas d'accord  Y'a jamais de mal à se faire du bien 


Dinner time pour les affamés  :love:  Miam...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> laissez-moi deviner... la dernière lettre de votre pseudo ?



non histoire bien plus basse et vile : nos ex !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> là, je ne suis pas d'accord  Y'a jamais de mal à se faire du bien



j'vais y réfléchir...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non histoire bien plus basse et vile : nos ex !!!



on est toujours l'ex de quelqu'un...


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Dinner time pour les affamés  :love:  Miam...


go go go !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on est toujours l'ex de quelqu'un...


Comme les ex pistols ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on est toujours l'ex de quelqu'un...





surement.....

mais quand il se barrent qu'il aillent au moins l'elegance 
de pas creer des problemes supplementaires


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme les ex pistols ?



Tiens, à ce propos, tu sais le point commun qu'il y a entre un programme informatique, et les taulards du "couloir de la mort" aux US ? (Celle là, je sais pas si c'est à toi ou à SB qu'elle plaira le plus)


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

bon, je le remonte ce G5 ou pas ?


----------



## Caster (28 Février 2005)

je me repose ....... :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

La Putain Je Pete Les Plombs Je Vien De Rater Mon Statu D Intermitent J En Ai Marre Ca Me Casse Les Couilles Je Me Barre Je S Ait Pas Ou 

(enfein Bon J Ei Deux Reunion Et Apres Je Me Casse Enfin Ci Je Peut Mettre Du Fioul Dans La Caisse Donc Au Final Je Croi Que Je Vais Rester)


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> @ table :rateau:



et petit café  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à ce propos, tu sais le point commun qu'il y a entre un programme informatique, et les taulards du "couloir de la mort" aux US ? (Celle là, je sais pas si c'est à toi ou à SB qu'elle plaira le plus)


nan ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan ?



Ils sont ex ... écutables    :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

arf, il y a quelqu'un qui passe ça en boucle dans le showroom :rateau:

J'ai encore rêvé d'elle
c'est bête elle n'a rien fait pour ça
elle n'est pas vraiment belle
c'est mieux elle est faite pour moi
tout en douceur juste pour mon coeur
je l'ai rêvée si fort
que les draps s'en souviennent
je dormais dans son corps
bercé par ses "je t'aime"
si je pouvais me reveiller à ses côtés
si je savais où la trouver
donnez moi l'espoir
pretez moi un soir
une nuit juste pour elle et moi
et demain matin elle s'en ira
j'ai encore rêvé d'elle
je rêve aussi
je n'ai rien fait pour ça
j'ai mal dormie
elle n'est pas vraiment belle
j'ai un peu froid
elle est faite pour moi
réveille toi
tout en douceur
juste pour mon coeur
si je pouvais me réveiller
ouvre tes yeux
à ses côtés
tu ne dors pas
si je savais où la trouver
regarde moi
donnez moi l'espoir
je suis vers toi
prétez moi un soir
je t'aime
une nuit juste pour elle et moi
et demain
enfin je vais me réveiller
je t'adore mais regarde moi
à ses côtés
c'est sûr je vais la retrouver
ouvre tes bras
donnez moi un soir
je suis vers toi
laissez moi y croire
une vie juste toi et moi
et demain
tu seras là


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, il y a quelqu'un qui passe ça en boucle dans le showroom :rateau:
> 
> J'ai encore rêvé d'elle
> c'est bête elle n'a rien fait pour ça
> ...



T'as pris tes calmants ?


----------



## MrStone (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, il y a quelqu'un qui passe ça en boucle dans le showroom :rateau:
> 
> J'ai encore rêvé d'elle
> //snip//
> ...



  je me demande bien qui ça peut être...  :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> je me demande bien qui ça peut être...  :love:



je suis pas dans le showroom :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Moi je commence a mourir de faim ici :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je commence a mourir de faim ici :rateau:



pas ici   :love: je crois qu'il me reste de la tarte aux pommes :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Je vais aller me prendre un break et manger un morceau :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller me prendre un break et manger un morceau :love:



bonne app


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques    

voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme    









on pourrait la classer dans quel style ?


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, il y a quelqu'un qui passe ça en boucle dans le showroom :rateau:
> 
> J'ai encore rêvé d'elle
> c'est bête elle n'a rien fait pour ça
> ...



Chanson que je ne pourrais plus jamais prendre au sérieux depuis l'interprétation des Frères Taloches (pour ceux qui connaisent)
   
Bon en meme temps je ne l'ai jamais vraiment prise au sérieux... 
 :mouais:
   

Bon appétit à ceux qui mangent... Bon courage aux autres !


----------



## MrStone (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas dans le showroom :rateau:



Dans ce cas c'est de la provoc'  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

pouark


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques
> 
> voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme
> 
> ...



:mouais:  :mouais: :mouais: 

J'hésite entre Naïf néo-abstracto-figuratif (bon je sais ça fait beaucoup d'un coup) et Chagall-pastel.

   

Non sans rire, c'est sympa... En mëme temps faut pas avoir un intérieur trop classique !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques
> 
> voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme    ...



Ben au moins, t'es sur que les invités pour l'apero vont pas s'éterniser...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques
> 
> voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme
> 
> ...


 
Là, tu crains..

Sans rire.

Au moins ne le montre pas, MERDE !!!!!


----------



## macelene (28 Février 2005)

:love: Coffee time...  Fait froid...  toujours sans neige... le mistral nous a encore épargné, sans doute pas pour longtemps.


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu crains..
> 
> Sans rire.
> 
> Au moins ne le montre pas, MERDE !!!!!



encore encore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu crains..
> 
> Sans rire.
> 
> Au moins ne le montre pas, MERDE !!!!!




j'ai bien specifié "mes competences artistique "


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien specifié "mes competences artistique "



Ben ... quand on voit les horreurs qui se vendent des fortunes à Drouot ...


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> arf, il y a quelqu'un qui passe ça en boucle dans le showroom :rateau:
> 
> J'ai encore rêvé d'elle [...]


Ooooooh et tu l'as pas exécuté à coup d'iMac G5 dans la tronche ?  
Non parce que moi, j'aurais pas résisté je crois...



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques


Mais voyons c'est adorable :love: :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (28 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ... depuis l'interprétation des Frères Taloches...











Rien que d'y repenser.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyons c'est adorable :love: :love:



mrciiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: 

je dois avouer que ma table moi je l'aime plus que bien  :rose: 

mais j'accepte toute sorte de critiques *, 
dans la nature il en faut pour tout le gouts !!    




* sauf le cris horreur de mes belles-moches ringardes soeurs  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ooooooh et tu l'as pas exécuté à coup d'iMac G5 dans la tronche ?
> Non parce que moi, j'aurais pas résisté je crois...



faut déjà que je remonte l'iMac G5 qui est derriere moi


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques
> 
> voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme
> 
> ...



Euh, inclassable je dirais


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

:vomi:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mrciiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> je dois avouer que ma table moi je l'aime plus que bien  :rose:
> 
> ...



J'adore ta peinture sur table robertav, un style plutôt "cool" qui plairait beaucoup chez moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> :vomi:



:retour d'acide:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2005)

Remontée gastrique ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


C'est pas à un vieux singe...


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas à un vieux singe...


 ..qu'on apprend a bouffer des limaces


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ..qu'on apprend a bouffer des limaces


merci :love: :love: 
je trouvais plus la suite


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

de rien, Pierre qui roule, va fumer en douce


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> :vomi:


 Encore ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Février 2005)

J'ai l'estomac fragile


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :retour d'acide:



Non, c'est ça    un retour d'acide...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'estomac fragile


 Faut se soigner hein :love:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

bon, faut que  je bouge :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde ... et les autres !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'estomac fragile



Ben pour un troll, ça l'fait pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non histoire bien plus basse et vile : nos ex !!!


exact...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Février 2005)

à Robertav 
Mais alors, tu nous racontais des craques quand tu disais qu'en vrai tu n'as pas de couettes : là, en bas à droite, on a la preuve. Elle a bien des couettes !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

nan , je ne ment jamais 

pour cet eté peut etre mais pour le moment c'est raté


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Euh non rien


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, je vais vous laisser moquer de moi et de mes competences artistiques
> 
> voici la table base que j'ai peint moi meme
> 
> ...


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien specifié "mes competences artistique "



Je trouve que c'est comme un _Cri_ de Munch, mais après la crise ! C'est reposé ! (et là, je rigole pas  )

As-tu peint les fonds des tiroirs aussi ? Le choc tient aussi du tapis, sur un fond écru, ça passerait mieux je pense, là le contraste est assez violent


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

c'est assez experimental, et ca a le mérite d'être coloré   je suis trés fort pour les analyzes picturales artistiques. moi j'ai fait ca au marqueur indélebile ssur mon bureau c'est pas beaucoup mieux. 

sinon la maintenant tout de suite je suis en pleine recherche de motivation pour m'activer. c'est franchement pas evident ..


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

* Nephou remarque qu'il manque une poignée au milieu *

_et bien sûr personne pour demander où elle est :rateau:_


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

j ai mon petit i book ca ces cool mais la je suis sur u plant et il faut que je me paye un g5 bi pross avec gaver de ram ou je peut trouver ca tout en sachant que dans ce cas la il doit etre chez moi des que j ai l aval du clien on vas dire dans la semaine  pour que je puisse installer les logi et le hard 
dite moi donc ou je peyt trouver des prixqui bute merci 


( je sait que c est pas le lieux mais ces la que j ai toujours trouver les bonne info en 10 mn merci)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Nephou remarque qu'il manque une poignée au milieu *
> 
> _et bien sûr personne pour demander où elle est :rateau:_





demande cela a fiston !!!!!! :mouais: 

il y a a peine 1 semaine que je l'avais mise
(une vis plus grosse mais fiston tenace  !!!    )


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai mon petit i book ca ces cool mais la je suis sur u plant et il faut que je me paye un g5 bi pross avec gaver de ram ou je peut trouver ca tout en sachant que dans ce cas la il doit etre chez moi des que j ai l aval du clien on vas dire dans la semaine  pour que je puisse installer les logi et le hard
> dite moi donc ou je peyt trouver des prixqui bute merci
> 
> 
> ( je sait que c est pas le lieux mais ces la que j ai toujours trouver les bonne info en 10 mn merci)




1- On sort les mains de ses poches   
2- on écrit comme il faut (désolé je comprend pas)   
3- on va sur les forums techniques, ici c'est pas ça 
4- sinon je me fâche tout ROUGE


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

ok j aurais essayer ici aller hop go to the technique forum


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j ai mon petit i book ca ces cool mais la je suis sur u plant et il faut que je me paye un g5 bi pross avec gaver de ram ou je peut trouver ca tout en sachant que dans ce cas la il doit etre chez moi des que j ai l aval du clien on vas dire dans la semaine  pour que je puisse installer les logi et le hard
> dite moi donc ou je peyt trouver des prixqui bute merci
> 
> 
> ( je sait que c est pas le lieux mais ces la que j ai toujours trouver les bonne info en 10 mn merci)



Mais qu'est ce qu'il dit?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il dit?




en gros il dit  :mouais: 

il a un "plan travail" mail il lui faut un G5 bi pro
il a pas le moyen de se le payer
où le trouver pas cher et surtout le trouver dans la semaine
pour pouvoir installer les logiciel et hard


----------



## je hais les ordis (28 Février 2005)

macg offre meme la traduction gratuite


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en gros il dit  :mouais:
> 
> il a un "plan travail" mail il lui faut un G5 bi pro
> il a pas le moyen de se le payer
> ...


 
Désolé je ne comprends pas le nioub version sms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et j'ai bien regardé la photo, c'est même pas un double pseudo de Mackie!!!


----------



## toys (28 Février 2005)

merci enfin  une personne qui me comprend.
desoler en fait je fait 36 milles truc en meme temps 
ces pour ca que j ecrit au killometre sur le post davant mais bon la ca vas mieux
j ai sortie un premier budget sur apple store 
bon j arrette dans discuter ici je vais me prendre une B.A.F tout rouge par teo 
biz a cette nut pour ceux qui seron la MINUIT USER DE NUIT.


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Merci Robertav, ça va mieux avec les sous-titres !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce qu'il dit?




non, on dit:

Mékékidihte

je traduit donc pour ceux qui ne connaitrait pas ce curieux language.....
notre ami cherche un PMG5, son Ibook lui suffit mais c'est pour un client.....et il lui faut vite....donc, il panique.....il aimerait bien avoir le temps d'installer les logiciel et de configurere tout le systeme avant....de voir ce client....il cherche donc des prix de PMG5....voila


mince, deja traduit...avais pas vu.....

sinon, je viens de finir un chat avec la sympathique Maiwen (  )
et je pars a la gare chercher un ami.....


@+


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bon j arrette dans discuter ici je vais me prendre une B.A.F tout rouge par teo



je suis pas si méchant, je ne boule rouge _que les gens qui me le demandent_; sinon j'envoie juste un MP qui dit "ho ho ho, on se calme...".


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je viens de finir un chat avec la sympathique Maiwen (  )


Tu nous la présentes ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, on dit:
> 
> Mékékidihte
> 
> ...



note : envoyer stook aux fraises (et lui apprendre que c'est naruto le meilleur  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : envoyer stook aux fraises (et lui apprendre que c'est naruto le meilleur  )




peut etre mais pour l'instant le 16eme et pas sortit donc, j'ai encore une chance.....    
quel mauvais joueur ce Mackie....


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

encore deux heures a tenir :rose:


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore deux heures a tenir :rose:


 
Un chocolat liégeois pour reprendre des forces, Mackie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

Je fais l'horaire tard, encore 3h15 a tenir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un chocolat liégeois pour reprendre des forces, Mackie.



ça marche :rose:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je fais l'horaire tard, encore 3h15 a tenir :rateau:



bien fait


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bien fait









ok c'est pour moi :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ok c'est pour moi :rateau:


oui euh tiens


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bien fait


 DT©


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> DT©



tu va pas te plaindre :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

là, je cherche un appart...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> là, je cherche un appart...



c'est pas obligatoire quand on veut changer de pseu...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

je me demande si kathy.h est toujours devant dallas


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Février 2005)

j'en ai vu un qui me plait, je le visite demain midi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si kathy.h est toujours devant dallas



que de soucis...  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

pour répondre ( un peu tardivement ) à la question posée ce matin par Monsieur Macinside :

BOXER  

PS: ça concerne ma préférence  pour les sous vêtements des hommes, c'était bien ça le sens de la question?

PS 2 : En m'inscrivant ici, jamais je n'aurais pensé qu'on me poserais un jour  ce genre de question et que j'y répondrais
 je pensais plutôt que je ne parlerais que de mémoire vive, de bus et écran, clavier, souris etc.. mais sous vêtements , incroyable ! et en plus question posée par un modo mais "ou va le monde  " (tien  j'adore cette émission )  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu va pas te plaindre :rateau:


 Si


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si



attend je vais essayer de t'embeter


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour répondre ( un peu tadivement ) à la question posée ce matin par Monsieur Macinside :
> 
> BOXER



ça marche :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et en plus question posée par un modo


Oui enfin c'est mackie hein...


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche :love:



Heuuuuu ça marche un boxer ? ba oui les chiens marchent suis-je bête


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai vu un qui me plait, je le visite demain midi



Quel surface ? non, parce que je connais un gars qui quitte son 600m2...  au cas où je peux te rencarder


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu ça marche un boxer ? ba oui les chiens marches suis-je bête


Il aurait du dire: OK, ça roule.


----------



## legritch (28 Février 2005)

Là maintenant je vous dis adieu et vous souhaite tout le bonheur possible


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je vous dis adieu et vous souhaite tout le bonheur possible


c'est étrange le ton sur lequel tu parles, non ? qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est étrange le ton sur lequel tu parles, non ? qu'en pensent les autres ?


 
Ouais je suis d'accord avec toi. 
Mais bon les smileys sont plutot gais non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quel surface ? non, parce que je connais un gars qui quitte son 600m2...  au cas où je peux te rencarder



A 14000 ¤/mois, charges non comprises ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je suis d'accord avec toi.
> Mais bon les smileys sont plutot gais non ?


ouais mais quelqu'un qui te dit adieu et belle vie, il est plutôt mal dans ses pompes, non ?

Si on demandait à Finn, l'expert en psycho ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Finn, l'expert en psycho ?



-sociale

Ne pas mélanger les torchons avec les draps de soie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> -sociale
> 
> Ne pas mélanger les torchons avec les draps de soie


nous ne sommes pas non plus dans un cas psychiatrique là. Alors ton avis ....

ou alors tes payé à rien foutre  (pas exclu ça)


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend je vais essayer de t'embeter


 Vas travailler ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vas travailler ! :rateau:



justement, j'uilise un G5 pour posté, en même temps je le test :rateau:


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais quelqu'un qui te dit adieu et belle vie, il est plutôt mal dans ses pompes, non ?
> 
> Si on demandait à Finn, l'expert en psycho ?


 
Oui à la première question.


Non, à la seconde.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui à la première question.
> 
> 
> Non, à la seconde.


apparemment les compétences dudit personnage semblent être limitées. Passons à un autre expert : Mackie ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, j'uilise un G5 pour posté, en même temps je le test :rateau:



si j'ai bien compris, tu es payé pour poster...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien compris, tu es payé pour poster...



en quelque sorte :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, j'uilise un G5 pour posté, en même temps je le test :rateau:


 Pour mieux le tester tu devrais utiliser le correcteur d'orthographe, *hum*  ca pourrait etre tres agreable pour le lecteur


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour mieux le tester tu devrais utiliser le correcteur d'orthographe, *hum*  ca pourrait etre tres agreable pour le lecteur



il est activé dans safari :rateau:


----------



## legritch (28 Février 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est étrange le ton sur lequel tu parles, non ? qu'en pensent les autres ?


 
Pas d'idées noires, rassures-toi... 

Bon je ne le répète plus, j'y vais...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

bon, ou qu'il est ce EEE code ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'idées noires, rassures-toi...
> 
> Bon je ne le répète plus, j'y vais...



dans ce cas: bon vent


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'idées noires, rassures-toi...


Seulement les lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

moi je suis là et je reste


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

moi je rentre :love: (vivement jeudi soir :rose: )


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> (vivement jeudi soir :rose: )


Y a quoi jeudi soir ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a quoi jeudi soir ? :mouais:



une soirée  mais bon toi tu est a lille


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

ce coup si je rentre vraiment


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (28 Février 2005)

... pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une soirée


Cette semaine ? C'est privé ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cette semaine ? C'est privé ?




et puis c'est moi la curieuse


----------



## lumai (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A 14000 ¤/mois, charges non comprises ?



Oui, mais il a été refait à neuf !


----------



## Nephou (28 Février 2005)

là je pleuire de tout mon saoûl 


			
				constructeur informatique sans coeur a dit:
			
		

> <pre><br>Cher client Apple,</br>
> 
> <br>Nous vous remercions d&#8217;avoir passé commande sur l'Apple Store.</br>
> 
> ...



_c'est vraiment trop injuste _


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

l'apero, c'est fait
le repas, c'est fait
connection a MacG, c'est fait....


bon, suis ok......

quoi de neuf?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

la ? j'attend :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :rose:


La "bouffe" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

ou ça : "Ma fleur, mon coeur, mon ange"


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :rose:


 La chute des feuilles   

Narf :rateau: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :rose:




une jolie fée nue....????


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> une jolie fée nue....????


Nan une fleur, un coeur, un ange voyons !!!

Me demande pas quelle créature de frankenstein il veut construire avec


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La chute des feuilles
> 
> Narf :rateau: :love:



non  autres choses :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Et la chute du futal non ?


----------



## duracel (28 Février 2005)

Ce soir, je mange un Bäckeofe.      :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non  autres choses :love:



Le train pour rentrer ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Y a mon mac qui fait un bruit de sifflement aigu, ça m'énerve


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la chute du futal non ?



uniquement en privé


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et la chute du futal non ?


pourquoi attendre ??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y a mon mac qui fait un bruit de sifflement aigu, ça m'énerve



faut pas t'énerver...  

... il a vu passer une jolie fille


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut pas t'énerver...
> 
> ... il a vu passer une jolie fille



Ah !! C'est pour ça ?! Je me demandais pourquoi le mien aussi..


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah !! C'est pour ça ?! Je me demandais pourquoi le mien aussi..



c'est quand tu passes qu'il siffle ?


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

et puis il y a de très jolies femmes sur les forums  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Ah ouais ?  

Ou ça ?   :hein:

Mouais...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis il y a de très jolies femmes sur les forums  :rose:



c'est ben vrai


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... il a vu passer une jolie fille


Il aurait pu être plus explicite 
Et prendre des images !!! Il a une webcam après tout   
M'enfin !


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu passes qu'il siffle ?



Bonne question . Mon mac est il hétéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait pu être plus explicite
> Et prendre des images !!! Il a une webcam après tout
> M'enfin !



c'était *elle...*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question . Mon mac est il hétéro ?



c'est de l'alternatif...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était *elle...*



j'aurais bien voulu mais non :rateau: (enfin nexka est très mignonne :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question . Mon mac est il hétéro ?






et si on demandait a mackie?


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Là ménant un petit thé "fruité et fleuri" pour me réchauffer... fait 15 là devant l'ordi  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et si on demandait a mackie?




j'étudie la question :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant un petit thé "fruité et fleuri" pour me réchauffer... fait 15 là devant l'ordi  :rateau:






ben, pour chauffer il faut compter sur un pc


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant un petit thé "fruité et fleuri" pour me réchauffer... fait 15 là devant l'ordi  :rateau:



moi j'ai un G5 bi-pro, mime de rien ça chauffe une pièce :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien voulu mais non :rateau:


T'as fini de répondre à des posts qui ne te sont pas adressés


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai un G5 bi-pro, mime de rien ça chauffe une pièce :rateau:





donc tu peux rester en calçon


----------



## pixelemon (28 Février 2005)

c'est l'heure de la verdure ... et puis je vais installer mes enceintes infinity autour de mon bureau... ranger mon étagère et attaquer le livre Director MX (j'ai un plan pour faire un cdrom)

à et puis je vais allumer un petit feu car il fait froid


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais bien voulu mais non :rateau: (enfin nexka est très mignonne :rose: )



La question est : Est elle bonne, oui ou non ?

C'est tout.

Tout est là...
Aprés suivant la réponse tu peux, oui ou non, condescendre à être plus ou moins tolérant quant à la culture de la personne...

 

Enorme, je suis tous les jours un peu plus fort..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS !



c'est Spyro qui pompe à mort...


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> donc tu peux rester en calçon



comme d'hab (enfin j'ai aussi des boxer short  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS !




demain les utilisateur du tempo avec edf ils vont
soit geler , soit payer un max !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2005)

Arrête tu m'excites minou...


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est Spyro qui pompe à mort...


Non là je me gelais les doigts par 15° à l'ombre (à la lumière aussi d'ailleurs).  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bonne question . Mon mac est il hétéro ?



Ah, parce qu'en plus il est sexué ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La question est : Est elle bonne, oui ou non ?




en cuisine? 

oui, elle en cuisine est un vrai chef


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

l'attente commence a ce faire longue :rose: :rateau: mais ça vaut le coup :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'attente commence a ce faire longue :rose: :rateau: mais ça vaut le coup :rose:





mackie quand meme !!!!!!! 

tu pourrais tout de meme te lever et passer a table
au lieu de te faire ammener un plateau repas par maman


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Allez le tripoteur sur la 2


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

j'ai déjà manger


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'attente commence a ce faire longue :rose: :rateau: mais ça vaut le coup :rose:



Ca y est, j'ai trouvé ! t'attends qu'on te demandes ce que t'attends !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai trouvé ! t'attends qu'on te demandes ce que t'attends !



elle ne devrait plus tarder...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai trouvé ! t'attends qu'on te demandes ce que t'attends !



non, mais faut pas que je tue le temps en attendant :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Allez le tripoteur sur la 2



non, le seul triporteur c'est celui avec Darry Cowl.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Allez le *tripoteur* sur la 2



Ce s'rait pas plutôt sur Canal ... tard, ça ?  :mouais:   :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ON EST LES CHAMPIONS ! ON EST LES CHAMPIONS !


sorry  j'aurais pas du me raser


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sorry  j'aurais pas du me raser



Tiens, on a annexé la suisse, et y zen ont même pas parlés au "vingt heures". Note, c'est vrai que c'est assez anecdotique


----------



## teo (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant un petit thé "fruité et fleuri" pour me réchauffer... fait 15 là devant l'ordi  :rateau:



Toutes mes calories ! j'ai connu ça il y a quelques mois...


à part taper le chauffagiste... pas grand chose à faire


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sorry  j'aurais pas du me raser



moustache rafraîchit en effet


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Février 2005)

Pfff.... Y a plus d'eau chaude... j'aimerais bien me doucher moi!


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Je sors tout juste d'un bain bien chaud !


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sors tout juste d'un bain bien chaud !



 Stargazer et Pitchoune 

Stargazer, ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu ton splendide avatar...



Bon, là, je galere sur ça  en regardant un truc de m**** à la teloche....


----------



## Macalp (28 Février 2005)

ben... je viens de m'inscrire... c'est déjà pas mal!!! ben sinon maintenant je vais me regardere un dvd!! Terminator!! sans rire!! je l'ai jamais vu!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Macalp a dit:
			
		

> ben... je viens de m'inscrire... c'est déjà pas mal!!! ben sinon maintenant je vais me regardere un dvd!! Terminator!! sans rire!! je l'ai jamais vu!!



bienvenue sur MacG


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

tien une nouvelle  ok je sors :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Bonjour à toi Macalp est bienvenue !   

Oui stook au bout d'un moment les bouclettes ça manque !


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

la j'attend encore :rose: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

Macalp a dit:
			
		

> ben... je viens de m'inscrire... c'est déjà pas mal!!! ben sinon maintenant je vais me regardere un dvd!! Terminator!! sans rire!! je l'ai jamais vu!!



Mieux vaut tard que jamais......
Bienvenue.


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la j'attend encore :rose: :love: :rateau:



des fois ça fait du bien


----------



## elektroseb (28 Février 2005)

salut tout le monde 

Youhou, la bergère, ça faisait un bail !!   :love:


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> des fois ça fait du bien



oui mais parfois ça fait du mal.

bonne nuit , je suis vraiment fatiguée et là je vais me coucher, pour une fois que je serai dans mon lit avant 2 heures du mat, youpi trala la itou  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Février 2005)

Moi je viens de revoir "La maladie de Sach" sur Arte : trop bien   

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Salut elek !!!  :love:

Oui ça fait longtemps, mais là je reviens en force !


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> macinside a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :mouais:  :hein: 

Y a un sous-entendu ?


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

incroyable on est 4, juste au dessus,  à avoir posté à 22h52


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

bon je décolle, demain faut que je sorte la perceuse pour l'armoire, j'ai cassé la clé dans la serrure


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Y a un sous-entendu ?



aucun pour une fois :rateau: bonne nuit a toutes les femmes du forums :rose: :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Ah ben voila je le savais: il attendait le sommeil


----------



## elektroseb (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> incroyable on est 4, juste au dessus,  à avoir posté à 22h52



t'es pas encore au fond de ton lit toi????!!!!    :love:  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon je décolle, demain faut que je sorte la perceuse pour l'armoire, j'ai cassé la clé dans la serrure



trop nerveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucun pour une fois :rateau: bonne nuit a toutes les femmes du forums :rose: :love:



et nous: on sent le fuel    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon je décolle, demain faut que je sorte la perceuse pour l'armoire, j'ai cassé la clé dans la serrure



salut et bonne nuit....

tiens, hier je me suis couché avant la fin des Oscars alors je regarde le resume ....


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas encore au fond de ton lit toi????!!!!    :love:  :rateau:



 si si j'y vais .....


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> trop nerveux ?



pas du tout je me suis calmé tout a coup


----------



## Spyro (28 Février 2005)

Là ménant j'essaie de donner un coup de main pour son iTunes qu'est cassé à macelene, mais on dirait qu'elle reçoit pas mes messages iChat


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et nous: on sent le fuel    :rateau:



c'est vrai ça, ce matin il a dit bonjours à toutes les femmes du forum et ce soir il dit bonsoir à toutes les femmes du forum, quant aux hommes????


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, ce matin il a dit bonjours à toutes les femmes du forum et ce soir il dit bonsoir à toutes les femmes du forum, quant aux hommes????



honneurs aux femmes


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas du tout je me suis calmé tout a coup




sans doute la fatigue..... on est deux à être crevé sur ce forum alors....  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> incroyable on est 4, juste au dessus,  à avoir posté à 22h52



Et j'en fais partie !!! Merci !!!!! :style: 

 :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2005)

Là, je rentre du boulot.
9H00 - 22H15, je crois que ça suffit.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> sans doute la fatigue..... on est deux à être crevé sur ce forum alors....  :love:



ces jeunes...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (28 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je rentre du boulot.
> 9H00 - 22H15, je crois que ça suffit.



Ouais je crois aussi 

Un petit verre Paul ?


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je crois aussi
> 
> Un petit verre Paul ?



Oui, merci.


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ces jeunes...  :rateau:



comme il n'y a pas d'année de naissance sur ta fiche j'en déduis que tu es beaucoup plus vieux que moi, surtout pour me traiter de " jeune"      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> comme il n'y a pas d'année de naissance sur ta fiche j'en déduis que tu es beaucoup plus vieux que moi, surtout pour me traiter de " jeune"      :love:



tu n'as pas lu attentivement toute la fiche... 

_les dossiers, faudra mieux les lire !_


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je rentre du boulot.
> 9H00 - 22H15, je crois que ça suffit.



Salut, t'es payé a l'heure???
Peuchere, mais pour une fois on te croise pas à 2 grammes, ca change....


----------



## kathy h (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas lu attentivement toute la fiche...
> 
> _les dossiers, faudra mieux les lire !_




c'est vrai,  je n'avais pas vu le "milésime 46" , c'est à cause de la fatigue, mes yeux se ferment tout seul, cette fois ci j'y vais Monsieur le Doyen


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai,  je n'avais pas vu le "milésime 46" , c'est à cause de la fatigue, mes yeux se ferment tout seul, cette fois ci j'y vais Monsieur le Doyen



y'a plus "sage" que moi 

bonne nuit


----------



## Foguenne (28 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Salut, t'es payé a l'heure???
> Peuchere, mais pour une fois on te croise pas à 2 grammes, ca change....



Tu m'as croisé deux fois bourré ici alors bon... 
Bien payé pour mes heures sup mais trop c'est trop.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2005)

Excellent, j'avais pas entendu la remarque de Robbin Williams hier au Oscar, en decernant le prix du meilleur film d'animation, juste avant d'ouvrir l'envelloppe , il s'ecrie:

j'espere que les Indestructible vont gagner, et merci pour l'Ipod....


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je sors tout juste d'un bain bien chaud !




Ben moi, j'ai dû faire chauffer de l'eau dans des casseroles pour pouvoir me laver dans une bassine... comme au bon vieux temps :rateau:  :casse: 

Bon, après ces péripéties je vous dit bonne nuit!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai dû faire chauffer de l'eau dans des casseroles pour pouvoir me laver dans une bassine... comme au bon vieux temps :rateau:  :casse:
> 
> Bon, après ces péripéties je vous dit bonne nuit!



heureusement que ce n'était pas ton bonhomme   

pas des casseroles qu'il aurait fallu, mais des barriques  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a plus "sage" que moi
> 
> bonne nuit



C'est le Arico que tu traites de sage ???    On aura tout entendu ici !


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

J'ai connu ça aussi Pitchoune :rateau:  

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai dû faire chauffer de l'eau dans des casseroles pour pouvoir me laver dans une bassine... comme au bon vieux temps :rateau:  :casse:
> 
> Bon, après ces péripéties je vous dit bonne nuit!



Au bon vieux temps, parfois on ne la faisait même pas chauffer l'eau   
(Mais c'est vrai que ça favorise les économies d'eau   )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est le Arico que tu traites de sage ???    On aura tout entendu ici !



c'est à loustic que je pensais...   

_arico, si tu nous écoutes..._


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au bon vieux temps, parfois on ne la faisait même pas chauffer l'eau
> (Mais c'est vrai que ça favorise les économies d'eau   )



Ca favorise pas ausssi la crève cette histoire ?


----------



## elektroseb (28 Février 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca favorise pas ausssi la crève cette histoire ?



mouarf!!!   

en effet, t'es de retour  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

J'avais prévenu ...


----------



## iTof (28 Février 2005)

que de beau monde ce soir :love:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2005)

Ben oui t'es là !!!


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> que de beau monde ce soir :love:


Et pas seulement les femmes contrairement à ce que dirait mackie


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

dis donc, nous deux présents le même soir, faut que l'on se rencontre pour de vrai !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pas seulement les femmes contrairement à ce que dirait mackie


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



'lut


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Excellent, j'avais pas entendu la remarque de Robbin Williams hier au Oscar, en decernant le prix du meilleur film d'animation, juste avant d'ouvrir l'envelloppe , il s'ecrie:
> 
> j'espere que les Indestructible vont gagner, et merci pour l'Ipod....



La première fois que j'ai vu le film, ils gagnaient, alors il y a des chances que ça se répète à chaque projection !     

Et si tu prend ça au premier degré, je te dirais pas que j'ai posté une réponse à ta question prise de tête sur l'autre thread


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 'lut



ca va ?  
dis moi Lemmy, y a pas de suisses sur ce forum, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ca va ?
> dis moi Lemmy, y a pas de suisses sur ce forum, n'est ce pas ?



pour l'instant, ça va


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour l'instant, ça va




ok, alors j'en profite, si toi ou quelqu'un d'autre connait ce film....On peut leur offrir, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ok, alors j'en profite, si toi ou quelqu'un d'autre connait ce film....On peut leur offrir, non ?



ça a été posté hier, je crois


----------



## iTof (1 Mars 2005)

là, je reprends de vieilles habitudes...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> là, je reprends de vieilles habitudes...



hum...  :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit 

(PS : Lemmy modo ! et merci de l'info, j'etais fatigué)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit
> 
> (PS : Lemmy modo ! et merci de l'info, j'etais fatigué)



nan: "vieux râleur ©"   

'nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

bon, je vais me coucher tot, une fois, n'est pas coutume....
je sors, d'un chat avec un futur switcher.....
il a l'air convaincu....c'est bien...

allez, bon vent...


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2005)

a l heure ou certain von ce coucher ben la je me reveil.
bo j ai le dibe en vrac "pas de gastro ces la choucroute"
aller petite sieste fini 

QUES QUI SE PASSE ICI S EST LE BORDEL OU QUOI 
ALLER HOP ON ME RETOURE CE TRUC


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

C'est dingue l'effet que peut avoir une choucroute !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue l'effet que peut avoir une choucroute !!



Non non, sans la choucroute, il est pareil


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue l'effet que peut avoir une choucroute !!





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue l'effet que peut avoir une choucroute !!



C'est rapport à ta coiffure ? ta réflexion ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

J'en bégaye, je n'ai pourtant pas mangé de choucroute (oui, je sais, de la saucisse de chou dimanche, de la saucisse de pomme de terre dans la semaine mais pas de fermenté)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'en bégaye, je n'ai pourtant pas mangé de choucroute (oui, je sais, de la saucisse de chou dimanche, de la saucisse de pomme de terre dans la semaine mais pas de fermenté)



à ton âge, faut bien être prudent...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est rapport à ta coiffure ? ta réflexion ?



Je ne porte jamais de choucroute, juste des anglaises !


----------



## elektroseb (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne porte jamais de choucroute, juste des anglaises !



C'est pas un chien mort???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je ne porte jamais de choucroute, juste des anglaises !



dans tes bras ou par les pieds


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un chien mort???



Non c'est fait avec la peau d'un caniche nain blond  




			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans tes bras ou par les pieds



Les pieds comme pour les cochons !


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non non, sans la choucroute, il est pareil



et en plus sans alcool et sans drogue.














tien pas de faute,louche le truc


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et en plus sans alcool et sans drogue.



Eh ! oh ! Ca sent encore la moquette brulée !   









			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> tien pas de faute,louche le truc


 Si, c'est "Tien*s*" qu'il fallait mettre


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans tes bras ou par les pieds



Peut-être qu'elles lui portent sur les nerfs, ça expliquerait bien des choses


----------



## toys (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! oh ! Ca sent encore la moquette brulée !
> Si, c'est "Tien*s*" qu'il fallait mettre




bon ok 

a la minute blonde ces du bonheure elle a des janbes de ouf


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Ben VNC c'est pratique quand même pour se rendre compte par soi-même quand on fait du support technique  
coucou: LN )

------​


			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> bon ok
> 
> a la minute blonde ces du bonheure elle a des janbes de ouf


  :affraid: 
_lapin compris :rateau:_

Je vais t'aider pour ta signature: "Vous avez perdu aux courses ! Mangez du cheval !"


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben VNC c'est pratique quand même pour se rendre compte par soi-même quand on fait du support technique
> coucou: LN )




Comment te dire ma reconnaissance...  allez... la porte de ma maison est ouverte pour un séjour à ta guise dans notre beau ciel de Provence...  :love:Vraiment c'est un chef...  il a réussi à venir chez moi... de là-bas tout en haut... n'a pas trop fouillé dans mon bureau... enfin je crois... non ne montre pas de photos coquines...   d'abord yen avait pas... ....

: Music is my friend... and Spyro to...  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (1 Mars 2005)

tout le monde sait que c'est un AS, spyro


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

je hais les pseudos a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde sait que c'est un AS, spyro


Pffffffffffffff faciiiiiiiiiile   

PS:  :rose:  :rose:

_PPS: il est temps que je me couche :affraid:_


----------



## je hais les ordis (1 Mars 2005)

tu trouves ca facil ??? pfff je me suis creusé la tete come un fou pour sortir cette blague....... pfff les artistes ne sont pas reconnus dans ce monde indigne !!


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Là, je vais prendre mon pt'tit déjeuner, [Edit] banane, kiwi, café et peut-être une tartine ou deux, grillées beurre confiture... miam...


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

je file au taf :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

Quant à moi, je file à la cafetière


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

deja le 2eme portable installé ce matin...


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



café et comprimés pour moi et zou... :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et zou... ?
Tu veux tout de même pas déjà retourner au lit ? Attends au moins l'heure de la sieste !!


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Quant à moi, je file à la cafetière


Dans un bureau c'est toujours la cafetière la plus populaire  





_Bon il faut que j'arrête les citations de Perusse que je suis le seul à comprendre :rateau:_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Edf a fait des coupures d'électricité cette nuit : résultat le réveil n'a pas sonné :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et zou... ?
> Tu veux tout de même pas déjà retourner au lit ?


Ben si j'ai rien de mieux à faire pour l'instant.


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai fait quoi là... tout de suite en me levant...  j'ai mis en route mon iTunes... ça marche... Music is my Friend...  :style: :love:

Muchissimas gracias siñor Spyro...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Edf a fait des coupures d'électricité cette nuit : résultat le réveil n'a pas sonné :sleep:



Ben, mets une pile dans ton réveil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Hello Folks  Bon, j'vous laisse, faut que j'aille me cailler, la mainant !


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> deja le 2eme portable installé ce matin...



moi j'en suis au 4 em diagnostiqué :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait quoi là... tout de suite en me levant... j'ai mis en route mon iTunes... ça marche... Music is my Friend... :style: :love:
> 
> Muchissimas gracias siñor Spyro...


 
C'est mon programme chaque matin


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en suis au 4 em diagnostiqué :rateau:



et autant de café :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et autant de café :rateau:


Tu diagnostiques le café ???


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

là maintenant je depose un annone.....

pas serieux s'abstenir   

*recherche masseur* doux , calme , bien intentionné
pour masages relaxantes et decontractants....


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là maintenant je depose un annone.....
> 
> pas serieux s'abstenir
> 
> ...



préeent :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


:mouais:

:love:


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> préeent :love:



On a dit "pas sérieux, s'abstenir", Mackie


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> 
> :mouais:
> ...



c'est ça de faire des folies le soir :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On a dit "pas sérieux, s'abstenir", Mackie



ça ne me concerne pas


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

bah vala t'as compris, l'annonce te concerne pas du coup


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2005)

Là, rien, je passe en vitesse et op, au boulot.


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

Bon courage alors


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça de faire des folies le soir :rateau:


 Tu veux participer ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, rien, je passe en vitesse et op, au boulot.



bon boulot :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux participer ?



sans problème :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sans problème :rateau:


 Dommage pour toi, tu n'habites pas la...   

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dommage pour toi, tu n'habites pas la...
> 
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :casse:



Mais j'ai un TGV pour y aller


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

Ki a dit que tu etais invite ??? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ki a dit que tu etais invite ??? :rateau:



tu a demander si je voulais participer


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a demander si je voulais participer


 Oui mais je ne t'y ai pas invite :rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je ne t'y ai pas invite :rateau:



méchante


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> méchante


 KC :casse: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

on mange koi a midi mackie????????


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Le stagiaire qui a son poste en face de moi me gonfle...
Qu'il fasse des pauses cigarettes c'est un choses, bon, si il veut, mais qu'il ramène l'odeur avec lui...
Je sais pas ce qu'il fume ou comment il le fume, mais c'est une infection...

Enfin bon, c'est ptet pas pire que si il avait mangé du chili au pti déj  :rateau:  :sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mackie * et *modern*......
> 
> 
> voila 2 etres qui s'aiment  a la folie  !!!!!!!      :love:


 Tu peux meme pas t'imaginer :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux meme pas t'imaginer :love: :love: :love:



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: (non rien, drive 10 a planté un DD :rateau:  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le stagiaire qui a son poste en face de moi me gonfle...
> Qu'il fasse des pauses cigarettes c'est un choses, bon, si il veut, mais qu'il ramène l'odeur avec lui...
> Je sais pas ce qu'il fume ou comment il le fume, mais c'est une infection...
> Enfin bon, c'est ptet pas pire que si il avait mangé du chili au pti déj  :rateau:  :sick:





un *seul * mot d'ordre :


*febreze !!!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> KC :casse: :rateau:



I never give you my pilloooooow
I only send you an invitatioooon
And in the middle of the celebratioooon
I break dooooown !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila 2 etres qui s'aiment  a la folie  !!!!!!!      :love:



Amour *fou* ou amour *flou* ???  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Amour *fou* ou amour *flou* ???  :mouais:



c'est finit les jeux de mots ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> I never give you my pilloooooow
> I only send you an invitatioooon
> And in the middle of the celebratioooon
> I break dooooown !


 Narf© :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le stagiaire qui a son poste en face de moi me gonfle...
> Qu'il fasse des pauses cigarettes c'est un choses, bon, si il veut, mais qu'il ramène l'odeur avec lui...
> Je sais pas ce qu'il fume ou comment il le fume, mais c'est une infection...
> 
> Enfin bon, c'est ptet pas pire que si il avait mangé du chili au pti déj  :rateau:  :sick:



C'est un stagiaire ? fait lui chercher la clé des champs de saisie* ! Où alors le supplice de l'iPod !  

EDIT : (*) version informatique de "la clé du champs de tir" des militaires :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est finit les jeux de mots ?


 Ca ne fait que commencer :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Dormi 3h30. PAssé la moitié de la nuit chez les flics.
Je suis mort :sleep: 






Mais quand même: YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH!, j'ai eu mon chan gement de pseudo!!!

Merci Benjamin


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dormi 3h30. PAssé la moitié de la nuit chez les flics.
> Je suis mort :sleep:




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

t'as pas fais ce que je t'ai dis j'espère ?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fait que commencer :love:



et ben , on est pas coucher :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand même: YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH!, j'ai eu mon chan gement de pseudo!!!


Fabulous !!


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

je suis dans mon bureau et j'essaye de travailler ... je vais refaire du café qui en veut? 

Pour info: il a fait  - 8 cette nuit dans mon jardin et -5 dans les boxes ( mes pauvres chevaux heureusement qu'ils avaient des bonnes couvertures, et c'est vrai en plus , ils en ont , )  toute le monde s'en fiche mais c'est pas grave...  

Au fait il est où le smiley qui fait " coucou" je ne l'ai  pas moi ?  pourquoi?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis dans mon bureau et j'essaye de travailler ... je vais refaire du café qui en veut?



moi j'en veux bien un kathy  :rose: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> t'as pas fais ce que je t'ai dis j'espère ?



Non, j'ai juste été me justifier d'une plainte contre moi en allant montrer les deux que j'ai déposé moi même avant hier... 



Un vrai bonheur de divorcer dans le calme...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ben , on est pas coucher :rateau:


 ¡ Claro qué no ! :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ¡ Claro qué no ! :love:



encore un café Angie ?


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

bon alors juste un café pour mackie, personne d'autre n'en veut ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Fabulous !!



exactement!


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

ah oui j'oubliais je vais essayer d'installer sur mon G3 Mac OS X panther, via les CD d'instal fournis avec mon G5,en reliant les 2 ordi  via un cable Firewire , j'y vais ... si ça marche je paye ma tournée ce soir


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'oubliais je vais essayer d'installer sur mon G3 Mac OS X panther, via les CD d'instal fournis avec mon G5,en reliant les 2 ordi  via un cable Firewire , j'y vais ... si ça marche je paye ma tournée ce soir



ça marche   (enfin va pas dire ça dans  Mac OS X sinon Angie va éditier tout ça :rateau: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un café Angie ?


 Je ne dis pas non a de la cafeine :love:


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas non a de la cafeine :love:




sous toutes ces formes? et bien c'est du propre   

bon personne ne m'a répondu : il est ou le smiley que certaines personnes utilisent et qui fait " coucou"  je ne l'ia pas moi pourquoi?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas non a de la cafeine :love:



Kathy, remet en un pour la petite Angie


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon personne ne m'a répondu : il est ou le smiley que certaines personnes utilisent et qui fait " coucou"  je ne l'ia pas moi pourquoi?



clique sur réponde et dans le rectangle smiley tu a un lien [plus]


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Kathy, remet en un pour la petite Angie



ça roule : ET 2 CAFES,  DEUX !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

Pas si petite que ca


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas si petite que ca



c'est juste une façon de parler


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah oui j'oubliais je vais essayer d'installer sur mon G3 Mac OS X panther, via les CD d'instal fournis avec mon G5,en reliant les 2 ordi  via un cable Firewire , j'y vais ... si ça marche je paye ma tournée ce soir



un conseil ?
la ram sur ton G3 n'est pas suffisante pour l'os X
sa ramera a mort.....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> sous toutes ces formes? et bien c'est du propre
> 
> bon personne ne m'a répondu : il est ou le smiley que certaines personnes utilisent et qui fait " coucou"  je ne l'ia pas moi pourquoi?



tu es sur quel navigateur deja?     

sinon pour le  tu fais : coucou : sans espace


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

:bebe:   

super merci mackie du tuyau j'aurais pu passer à côté des années........


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> :bebe:
> 
> super merci mackie du tuyau j'aurais pu passer à côté des années........



merci merci :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Tu boules à 18 Mackie, maintenant?

Incroyable...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> merci merci :rose:



Mackie's angels


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai juste été me justifier d'une plainte contre moi en allant montrer les deux que j'ai déposé moi même avant hier...
> 
> 
> 
> Un vrai bonheur de divorcer dans le calme...


Purée tu l'auras mérité ton divorce toi


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu boules à 18 Mackie, maintenant?
> 
> Incroyable...



ça fait un moment  bientot a 19 il parait


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

bon, je retourne bientot au taf, enfin j'ai pas a bouger d'ou je suis :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

Là après avoir vidé le lave-vaiselle, enlevé le linge de l'étendage, étendu une autre lessive et lancé une machine... 

Je peux enfin dire *BONJOUR* à tous ceux qui sont sur macgé. 

Quelques minutes de bonheur avant de repartir au boulot.


----------



## Caster (1 Mars 2005)

je prépare l'AUG de ce soir à Strasboug

pour les infos AUG 

on vous attend


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là après avoir vidé le lave-vaiselle, enlevé le linge de l'étendage, étendu une autre lessive et lancé une machine...
> 
> Je peux enfin dire *BONJOUR* à tous ceux qui sont sur macgé.
> 
> Quelques minutes de bonheur avant de repartir au boulot.




  tu es dans quelle Agence... Toi...?


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

vivement jeudi soir :rose: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vivement jeudi soir :rose: :rateau: :love:


Quoi ? Encore ? Mais y a quoi à la fin Jeudi soir ?


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouias tiens ça me fait penser : on l'entend plus la mienne, elle a fini d'essorer, faut que j'en étende le contenu...
> Merci Gilbertus !
> 
> 
> ...



C'est surtout un bon mouvement qui nécessaire pour lancer une machine à laver., sinon c'est la déchirure musculaire assurée   

Là maintenant je l'ai bien en main la machine et j'arrive à de bonne performance. Le mieux de ce que j'ai pu faire c'est : machine à laver, diner et lave vaiselle. Avec le télephone je fais un blocage, Bon je suis mono-neuronale aussi, donc forcément le téléphone ça pompe trop de ressources synaptiques. 

Normalement je dois faire une upgrade. Mais mon fournisseur n'a plus les neurones compatibles en stock. Donc forcément y'a du délai.

 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un moment  bientot a 19 il parait



Ah ouai ? J'attends de voir


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai ? J'attends de voir



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._ 

pas encore


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2005)

Pfff, c'est facile de répondre çà


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

petite penser pour christelle


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Mars 2005)

Plus qu'une heure avant mon lunch break :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une heure avant mon lunch break :love:



on dit pause déjeuné Angie  je te laisse le choix de l'image :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2005)

la menant j'me remet au taf, mais j'ai l'impression que je site de Dell est en vrac :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

et hop, me voila.....


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et hop, me voila.....









tout est dit


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Mackie est en pleine crise de "sortir"... on se demande bien pourquoi ce mot est si présent à son esprit en ce moment


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tout est dit




tiens, pour une fois que tu ne me menaces pas d'un ban, je suis flatté....


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça vaut pas mes amis Chico et Bouboule !




    
excellent....;
dommage que:




			
				le peu genereux Vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mackie est en pleine crise de "sortir"... on se demande bien pourquoi ce mot est si présent à son esprit en ce moment


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Bof c'est mieux avec des smileys


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna...




mais enfin, Mackie, prend ta voiture et:


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais enfin, Mackie, prend ta voiture et:



voyons voyons


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons voyons



ha, je te retrouve bien là, ça me manquait.......

dis donc, il est bô ce Vbulletin......


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Bah là je regarde une péniche-mouche passer sur le canal Saint-Martin avec des allures de brise-glace (y'a des petites plaques minces de quelques mètres carrés   )
À l'intention de Luc G. : c'est pas encore Les Aventures du capitaine Hatteras ni Un hivernage dans les glaces, quand même !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2005)

bon, j'ai un ami qui veut tester le Wifi et le Mac, alors en grand VRP benevole, je me devoue....
@+


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je vois un wiki macgé :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _je débarque à la boite d'intérim avec la troupe._


Tu fais bosser tes enfants ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Purée tu l'auras mérité ton divorce toi



C'est entre le catch, la course de fond et la stratégie militaire en gros...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est entre le catch, la course de fond et la stratégie militaire en gros...


Vend le concept pour faire un jeu de stratégie de table, ça pourrait avoir du succès quand on invite des couples pour dîner à la maison


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

la je commande a tour de bras des pièces :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'ai reçu un message de mon pote en californie, je pige rien à ce qu'il raconte.
> :hein:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un casting d'iPod


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

vivement ce soir :rose: :love:


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vend le concept pour faire un jeu de stratégie de table, ça pourrait avoir du succès quand on invite des couples pour dîner à la maison



  

Supermoquette lutte tous les jours pour la paix des ménages


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vend le concept pour faire un jeu de stratégie de table, ça pourrait avoir du succès quand on invite des couples pour dîner à la maison




















Vous devriez donner des points etc.....


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette lutte tous les jours pour la paix des ménages


Comme dit mackie, biz is biz


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2005)

J'en commande 15  .

Plein de cadeaux à faire..


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit mackie, biz is biz



mais t'occupe pas trop des menages


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que veut dire *"podcasting"* ?


Wikipedia est ton amie   http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podcasting


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'en commande 15  .
> 
> Plein de cadeaux à faire..



bientot dispos a montpellier


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit mackie, biz is biz





Note pour les règles du jeu: penser à proposer une semaine d'entrainement physique avant de mettre les joueurs sur le Ring


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

Note N° 2: Prévoir un kit de pharmacie et de survie dans la boîte du jeu


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Ah l'idée mûri


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire ce que veut dire *"podcasting"* ?



:love:

http://audioblog.fr/

&#8220;en joie&#8221; comme on dit


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'idée mûri



ouais, comme mes bleus...


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Et tu as lu ce que j'ai posté plus haut ?


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

là j'ai un peu froid, alors je vais me faire un thé, jasmin surement :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai un peu froid


Si tu as... euh :rose: si tu as une cheminée... :rose: on peut... s'arranger... :rose: :love:


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as... euh :rose: si tu as une cheminée... :rose: on peut... s'arranger... :rose: :love:




Toi, tu cherches les ennuis, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ouais, comme mes bleus...


houla, mais ça devient gratiné !!  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

ben clique s





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je dé-tes-te savoir qu'une fille a *froid !!*_


Comme je te comprends  :hein: :rose:


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as... euh :rose: si tu as une cheminée... :rose: on peut... s'arranger... :rose: :love:



ben non... 
Chauffage électrique. :rose:
Je l'ai remonté et j'attends que mon thé brûlant refroidisse... :love:
_
edit : finalement c'est un thé à la pomme _


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> houla, mais ça devient gratiné !!  :mouais:



T'imagines meme pas


----------



## macelene (1 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as lu ce que j'ai posté plus haut ?




ben voilà...  même chose pour moi...  des fois je me demande vraiemnt s'il lit les posts Roberto..
Ne dois jamais faire de marche arrière... :mouais::


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Mars 2005)

non, non...Rien


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> _Je dé-tes-te savoir qu'une fille a *froid !!*_
> 
> :hein:
> ...


 :affraid: 
et tu n'es pas encore gare montparnasse sur le chemin pour la rechauffer ?  :affraid:


 
c'est bien joli les principes mais quand même   :rateau:  
:mouai:
:modo:
:hosto:
:gonzo:


----------



## teo (1 Mars 2005)

Pas mal Grug, on croirait l'entendre ! 

Enfin.
Le lire !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Bah là je m'aperçois avec horreur que j'avais oublié un pack de 3 bouteilles de Perrier sur le balcon de mon bureau, plein nord ! c'est plus qu'une mosaïque de verre collée sur de la glace à bulles


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

C'est pas grave c'est que de l'eau ... C'est pas comme si c'était de la bière !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

j'ai le bout du nez tout froid... !  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Mesdemoiselles, mesdames c'est un appel du pied, enfin du nez quoi !


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si je devais intervenir à chaque fois qu'une fille a froid, _il me faudrait au moins..._
> *ÇA !*
> 
> 
> ...




kiiiiiiiiitchisssimmmme :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

la je vens vous faire un petit coucou 
apres avoir passé plus de 2h dans les annonces immobilieres.... :mouais: 

j'ai donc conclu que :

soit je vais habiter dans une boite a allumette
soit je vais demenager en france profonde
soit je tente ma chance au loto !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la je vens vous faire un petit coucou
> apres avoir passé plus de 2h dans les annonces immobilieres.... :mouais:
> 
> j'ai donc conclu que :
> ...



Au vu du prix de l immobilier malheureusement la troisieme solution est la plus réaliste :rose:


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai donc conclu que :
> 
> soit je vais habiter dans une boite a allumette
> soit je vais demenager en france profonde
> soit je tente ma chance au loto !!!



A toi aussi tu es arrivée à cette conclusion !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> A toi aussi tu es arrivée à cette conclusion !




ce qui me fait le plus "rire" ce sont le taux tres bas
mais sa sert a quoi avoir un teg de 2.25 %
s'il te faut 400.000 ¤ pour avoir une maison ? :mouais: 

et remborser cela sur 20 ans c'est une sacre claque !!!   

donc, qui est le fous qui va le faire?   



brefffff, plus que demoralisé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2005)

là, j'ai perdu aux "dada" ...  :love:  :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, j'ai perdu aux "dada" ...  :love:  :love:    :rateau:





mais c'est quoi ce "dada" ?


----------



## macmarco (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est quoi ce "dada" ?



Les "petits chevaux", je pense !  
On lance les dés et on les fait avancer !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Les "petits chevaux", je pense !
> On lance les dés et on les fait avancer !


   

PS : les enfants disent "dada"  :love:  

(Demain je prends ma revanche au jeu de l'oie  :rateau:   )


----------



## Dedalus (1 Mars 2005)

Bah, tu as de la chance, dimanche je me suis tapé 2 heures de bataille (aux cartes, je précise  avec ma nièce (8 ans, donc déjà assez dégourdie pour m'empêcher de tricher afin de perdre plus vite    )


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2005)

la ? j'attend :love:


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ? j'attend :love:




OK


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mars 2005)

Chez moi c'est la catastrophe, coupure de flotte jusque demain à 16H à cause d'une fuite (satané gel...).
Donc la maintenant, he bien je téléphone pour annuler mon cour d'équitation parceke un cheval... C'est beau et c'est cool à monter mais, ca refoule :rateau: ; donc sans douche j'oublie...

A moin que... si je vais à la piscine juste après ??? ....:mouais: 
Non, ca se fait pas !!  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

je viens de terminer un dial sympas sur iChat  et là je dois bosser , mais je laisse quand même macgé ouvert, de temps en temps je viendrais voir ce qui se passe dans le bar.... histoire de me détendre....alors ne faites pas de bêtises je vous surveille   :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de terminer un dial sympas sur iChat  et là je dois bosser , mais je laisse quand même macgé ouvert, de temps en temps je viendrais voir ce qui se passe dans le bar.... histoire de me détendre....alors ne faites pas de bêtises je vous surveille   :love:



Bon courage kathy h.... En général c'est pas cool de bosser quand les autres ont fini   

Si c'est un boulot passion c'est mieux   

Mais est-ce un boulot passion que tu va faire  :mouais:  ?

Dans tous les cas bon courage.


----------



## Irish whistle (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je viens de terminer un dial sympas sur iChat  et là je dois bosser , mais je laisse quand même macgé ouvert, de temps en temps je viendrais voir ce qui se passe dans le bar.... histoire de me détendre....alors ne faites pas de bêtises je vous surveille   :love:



Oh ui oh ui surveille nous !!!


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ui oh ui surveille nous !!!



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Oulala il y a de l'exih la dessous


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait le plus "rire" ce sont le taux tres bas
> mais sa sert a quoi avoir un teg de 2.25 %
> s'il te faut 400.000 ¤ pour avoir une maison ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



Je l'ai fait ... il y a sept ans et demi, ben malgré le TEG autour de 5%, je regrette pas, dans la période, l'immo à pris près de 70% par ici. Ma maison achetée 115000 ¤ en 1997 se vendrait autour de 190000/200000 aujourd'hui, c'est dingue. :mouais: 

Non ! je la vends pas, y me manquerait 100 000¤ pour en acheter une autre


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai fait ... il y a sept ans et demi, ben malgré le TEG autour de 5%, je regrette pas, dans la période, l'immo à pris près de 70% par ici. Ma maison achetée 115000 ¤ en 1997 se vendrait autour de 190000/200000 aujourd'hui, c'est dingue. :mouais:
> 
> Non ! je la vends pas, y me manquerait 100 000¤ pour en acheter une autre



Moi aussi je l'ai fait et je suis bien content de mettre des sous dans un appartement qui est à moi, plutôt que de les donner à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2005)

oh, une vue  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh, une vue  :rateau:



Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2005)

Alors, quoi de neuf ici ?


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Ca parle immobilier !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca parle immobilier !



Marrant, demain je vois un entrepreneur pour notre façade.


----------



## lumai (1 Mars 2005)

Là je vous souhaite une bonne nuit :sleep:



_ Stargazer_


----------



## kathy h (1 Mars 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ui oh ui surveille nous !!!



petite pose entre deux courriers : ..Attention  je te surveille Christelle  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, demain je vois un entrepreneur pour notre façade.



Comme quoi, le bar c'est la vie !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2005)

*bonne nuit a tousssssssssss * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je vous souhaite une bonne nuit :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> _ Stargazer_



Bonne nuit lumai


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> petite pose entre deux courriers : ..Attention  je te surveille Christelle  :love:



La surveillance un bandeau sur les yeux .... C'est fort, très fort ! Chapeau de paille bas !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit Robertav


----------



## Foguenne (1 Mars 2005)

Zou, au lit, une longue journée s'annonce.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Bon bah bonne nuit Foguenne !


----------



## Spyro (1 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là je vous souhaite une bonne nuit :sleep:




Bonne nuit depuis le minichat  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce qui me fait le plus "rire" ce sont le taux tres bas
> mais sa sert a quoi avoir un teg de 2.25 %
> s'il te faut 400.000 ¤ pour avoir une maison ? :mouais:
> 
> ...



la maintenant, je fais un tour par la et je tombe la dessus...
eh ben t'sais quoi robertav, c'est pas si fou que ça, on a pas encore atteint le pire...
en irlande, maintenant, ils en sont rendus sur des prets qui s'etalent entre 30 et 50 ans!!
vous en faites pas, on va y arriver un jour!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Alala toujours en retard sur les anglo-saxons !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Alala toujours en retard sur les anglo-saxons !



mets pas les rosbifs et les irlandais dans le meme panier, tu vas t'faire casser la gueule!!


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Attends avec mes anglaises sous mon chapeau de paille je suis pratiquement de la famille, je risque rien !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends avec mes anglaises sous mon chapeau de paille je suis pratiquement de la famille, je risque rien !



ah ben oui c'est vrai, j'aurais du etre plus observateur avant de l'ouvrir!   sacré moi tiens


----------



## Caster (1 Mars 2005)

je suis de retour de la soirée AUG qui a eu lieu à Strasbourg ... la véido sera prochainement mise en ligne


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2005)

Ma mission est accomplie Bobby. Tu as remarqué !!! Et d'un mouvement ample et solennel je rabats, dans le bruissement du tissu, ma cape sur mon épaule tel le grand stratéguerre et m'en retourne à mes moutons !


----------



## Macounette (1 Mars 2005)

Dodo pour moi. :sleep: bonne nuit les petits !


----------



## Gilbertus (1 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dodo pour moi. :sleep: bonne nuit les petits !



Bonne nuit


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ma mission est accomplie Bobby. Tu as remarqué !!! Et d'un mouvement ample et solennel je rabats, dans le bruissement du tissu, ma cape sur mon épaule tel le grand stratéguerre et m'en retourne à mes moutons !



rien a dire.
la classe.
Il s'incline


----------



## elektroseb (2 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit les couches-tard


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2005)

ben non faut pas dormir les amis 


tout le monde debout


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Mars 2005)

Ouaip ben je suis ton conseil toys... 5h11 du mat, et tjrs entrain de bosser  :sleep:


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2005)

mais dit moi tu bosse sur quoi?

je me suis toujours demander ce que faisait les gens la nuits.


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2005)

aller hop comme on dit chez moi une claque sur les couilles et au lit.

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 




bonne journée a ceux qui vont ce lever vous avez raison l'avenir apartien a ceux qui ce leve tot!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

Bon, au boulot. 
Pas envie mais bon...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

là je viens de découvrir que la benne à verre vide est sous ma fenêtre, quel réveil


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

:sleep:   
pffff... :sleep:
bonjour, j'ai decidé de me lever tot pour travailler tot, je ne le referais plus.... :sleep:
trop dur.....

bon,  quand meme....


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

chouette ça a encore neige :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'ai decidé de me lever tot pour travailler tot, je ne le referais plus.... :sleep:
> trop dur.....
> 
> bon,  quand meme....




Tiens, Stook est tombé du lit aujourd'hui


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Stook est tombé du lit aujourd'hui



pffff...m'en parle pas..., j'ai les yeux qui colle :sleep:
je crois que je vais me recoucher :sleep:

sinon, ça va toi....?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffff...m'en parle pas..., j'ai les yeux qui colle :sleep:
> je crois que je vais me recoucher :sleep:
> 
> sinon, ça va toi....?



Après quatre cafés, pleine forme !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Que là, y faut qu'j'parte bosser... je me sens tout de suite moins en forme là....     :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de découvrir que la benne à verre *vide* est sous ma fenêtre, quel réveil



Comment se fait-ce qu'elle soit vide ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

bon courage, vais surement faire comme toi......  
allez, au boulot....


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

salut tout le monde ! pour la benne à verre, ça me fait penser à ma voisine du dessus quand elle passe l'aspirateur le dimanche matin tôt (elle a un chat) avant d'aller vendre l'Huma


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'ai decidé de me lever tot pour travailler tot, je ne le referais plus.... :sleep:
> trop dur...


Ah toi aussi ?
Moi d'façon en ce moment il fait tellement froid le matin c'est pas le bon moment pour s'y mettre (et puis on me fait faire des choses la nuit, _après j'ai besoin de dormir plus longtemps _)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis on me fait faire des choses la nuit, _après j'ai besoin de dormir plus longtemps _)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

Là, je prends une pause sur Macgé.


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Je me délecte des messages de Lum' 




			
				Lumai a dit:
			
		

> *lumai:* rhhhaaa mais qu'est ce que c'est booon !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

un café , un medoc et un macg


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, je prends une pause sur Macgé.



Bonne pause et surtout garde ton bonnet, qu'est-ce qu'on se les pele aujourd'hui......


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café , un medoc et un macg


Et n'oublie pas l'addition


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

je viens de boucher l'aération aux normes de ma cuisine. Elle est super réglementaire, en gros un A5 avec une grille très large, et elle refroidit mon appart grave. Je le fais car le gars qui avait inspecté les travaux m'avait dit "Ben elle est grande celle-là, vu les autres un peu partout, vous risquez rien de toute façon !" et il a rigolé un grand coup.

Alors par 0°C maxi dehors, je me dis qu'une feuille de papier fera du bien à la température interne . Je sens déjà plus le courant d'air avec la salle de bain. Je suis à 18°C dans l'appart, combien ça va me faire gagner en fin de journée ?


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je me délecte des messages de Lum'



Nan mais t'as vu ça où JeP ??? 
T'as encore oublié tes médocs ce matin... 
c'est pas raisonnable, tu sais !


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais t'as vu ça où JeP ???


hmmmm

[mode maitre gronard]_J'ai ici une enveloppe... 
_


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

faux et intimidation... Fais attention le dragonnet tu files un mauvais coton...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Alors par 0°C maxi dehors, je me dis qu'une feuille de papier fera du bien à la température interne . Je sens déjà plus le courant d'air avec la salle de bain. Je suis à 18°C dans l'appart, combien ça va me faire gagner en fin de journée ?




    ça me rappelle mon ancienne salle de bain
un trou immense en bas du mur et juste une grille ..... 

le proprio nous avez dit : sortout ne pas boucher !!! 

c'est ça , j'ai bouchez vie fait avec un vieux pull en laine
c'etait cela ou pas se laver pendant l'hiver


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

les trottoirs parisien sont très glissant, j'ai eu une bonne crise de rire, la 2 em du matin, juste après les roumains qui chantait du ozone dans le métro .... a l'accordéon !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les trottoirs parisien sont très glissant




moi je suis contente de ne pas sortir aujourd'hui   
a -8° , malgré le soleil, le reste de neige doit bien etre glissante !!!


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> faux et intimidation... Fais attention le dragonnet tu files un mauvais coton...



bon je le ferai plus :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> faux et intimidation... Fais attention le dragonnet tu files un mauvais coton...




ben ,   
au moins il file quelque chose       :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de découvrir que la benne à verre vide est sous ma fenêtre, quel réveil



Logique, ils l'ont mis sous la fenêtre d'où tombe le plus de canettes vides !


----------



## Bassman (2 Mars 2005)

Failli me casser la gueule avec le PC de l'autre connard...

5ème fois a reinstaller en 2mois... C'est décidé cette fois je lui retire tous les droits, il pourra plus rien installer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Failli me casser la gueule avec le PC de l'autre connard...
> 
> 5ème fois a reinstaller en 2mois... C'est décidé cette fois je lui retire tous les droits, il pourra plus rien installer.



C'est pas les droits, qu'il faut lui retirer, c'est le PC, tu lui met un boulier à la place (pas un MS Boulier, y sont buggés), et t'es tranquilos, il le plantera pas celui là


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

REpos... enfin si on peut dire... jour des NAins... alors   ...
M'enfin pensées pour tous ceux qui sont devant leur écran...  

Moi ce sera confiture de "Citrons de Nice"... et Taxi... et...   bonne journée à toutes les travailleuses et tous les  travailleurs... :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidé cette fois je lui retire tous les droits, il pourra plus rien installer.


Seul un tribunal a la compétence pour retirer ses droits à...
_hein ? quoi ? _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> REpos... enfin si on peut dire... jour des NAins... alors   ...




moi ça a eté vite fait :

pour la NAinette : lycée le matin, theatre l'aprem 

pour le NAin : non mon coco maman est maldade , 
il y aura pas garderie cet aprem ici de tes petit copains


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Failli me casser la gueule avec le PC de l'autre connard...
> 
> 5ème fois a reinstaller en 2mois... C'est décidé cette fois je lui retire tous les droits, il pourra plus rien installer.




bloque lui aussi tous les sites porno, 
il choppera moins de virus


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

pffff..... rien a faire, je me leverai plus le matin, je suis incapable de travailler.....  
bon, je vais reesayer.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffff..... rien a faire, je me leverai plus le matin, je suis incapable de travailler.....
> bon, je vais reesayer.....



Vas pas te péter un claxibule !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vas pas te péter un claxibule !



bon, ça suffit, maintenant, la seule chose que je risque de peter , c'est mon lit.:sleep:
bonne nuit.


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bloque lui aussi tous les sites porno,
> il choppera moins de virus



Et comment tu sais ça, toi ?


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde.. mais non,  je ne sorts pas tout juste de mon lit ( dommage d'ailleurs car c'est un temps à rester au lit avec une personne douce et ....  ) qu'est ce que je raconte moi, n'importe quoi , on est sur macgé ici pas sur 3615 MA VIE ! 

bref je suis entrain de bosser et moment café sur macgé, comme tous les matins et ça devient une habitude ...    :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bref je suis entrain de bosser et moment café sur macgé, comme tous les matins et ça devient une habitude ...    :love:


Ça peut même vite devenir une drogue :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde.. mais non,  je ne sorts pas tout juste de mon lit



Boarf y'en a toujours qui se lèveront après toi ...  

Bonjour tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et comment tu sais ça, toi ?




veridique.........

j'installe l'adsl chez une amie dans sa boutique  , tout va bien, pas de probleme..

elle part 2 jours sur paris, elle reviens et m'appelle d'urgence :

"viens vite , rien ne marche , je ne sais pas ce que il a fabriqué encore mon mari,
mon ordi plante et la j'ai des clients"

je vais voir et  j'ai pu constater que  le monsieur avait   passé son w.e. sur les sites porno :mouais: ......
plein de cochonneries impossible a enlever, bref,
 j'ai reformaté et dis a mon amie que surement son mari avait fait une fausse manip qui a dereglé tout le systeme 

par la suite j'ai fair remarquer au mari comment utiliser la fonction 
"effacer l'historique" soit dans le surf que dans les recherches....
s'il est pas con il doit bien avoir compris pouquoi je lui ai suggeré cela


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> soit dans le *surf *que dans les recherches....


      


Au fait  tout le monde.


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde.. mais non,  je ne sorts pas tout juste de mon lit ( dommage d'ailleurs car c'est un temps à rester au lit avec une personne douce et ....  )




ça c'est la belle vie :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est la belle vie :rose: :love:





ben oui, demain c'est jeudi


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, demain c'est jeudi


Oui mais y a quoi jeudi ? Je sais toujours pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, demain c'est jeudi


c'est ravioli ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)




----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais y a quoi jeudi ? Je sais toujours pas moi



jeudi il y a plaidoirie  donc jeudi il y a boulot et rien d'autre... le travail avant tout !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


ouhlà y a des soucis ... peine de coeur ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais y a quoi jeudi ? Je sais toujours pas moi





moi non plus 


un r.d.v. avec une fleur rencontré sur les champs pendant la pause  ?!!!!  

un r.d.v. avec sa mysterieuse chatteuse de la nuit ?


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reformaté et dis a mon amie que surement son mari avait fait une fausse manip qui a dereglé tout le systeme
> 
> par la suite j'ai fair remarquer au mari comment utiliser la fonction
> "effacer l'historique" soit dans le surf que dans les recherches....



Et après, on dira que les femmes ne savent pas être discrètes


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Il est midi. Il est l'heure de déjeuner. Qu'y at-il à manger ?

bon, c'est aussi l'heure de ma tournée ? Qui n'en veut ?  J'ai quasi personne dans ma liste, là...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

Moi je veux manger manger manger, je crève la dalle.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (




 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Il est midi. Il est l'heure de déjeuner. Qu'y at-il à manger ?
> 
> bon, c'est aussi l'heure de ma tournée ? Qui n'en veut ?  J'ai quasi personne dans ma liste, là...





moi je veux tout mais avant tout manger:
les vertiges me font tomber de la chiase


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et après, on dira que les femmes ne savent pas être discrètes




ben , tu me voyait lui dire a mon amie :

"ma cherie , pendant que tu etais chez le doc a paris pour les preparatif de ton operation , 
ton conn.......de mec pensait a sa b......." ???????


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Elle devait être opérée de quoi ? Il consultait ptet le catalogue ?


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux tout mais avant tout manger:
> les vertiges me font tomber de la chiase



Désolé Princesse...


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus
> 
> 
> un r.d.v. avec une fleur rencontré sur les champs pendant la pause  ?!!!!
> ...




la curiosité est un vilain défaut


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> la curiosité est un vilain défaut


C'est celui qui le dit qui l'est


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> la curiosité est un vilain défaut





je pose des questions moi ?       

je repondais a spyro , point


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Je prends un solide petit-déjeuner avant de m'installer à bosser (taf à rendre demain après-midi) :jus d'orange frais, ½ufs miroir, blinis et tarama, thé à la russe, linzer torte


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'vais bouffer. Là au moins personne me fera chier


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'vais bouffer. Là au moins personne me fera chier




bon app et    :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pose des questions moi ?
> 
> je repondais a spyro , point



Elle a mangé du tigre?


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

Là, je reviens de chez le médecin.
Je suis en congé maladie pour 2 semaines pour épuisement.
Je surf un peu puis je retourne me coucher :sleep: sans oublier mes petites pastilles roses.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Elle a mangé du tigre?




non pas du tigre......le lion est plus digeste


----------



## MrStone (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là, je reviens de chez le médecin.
> Je suis en congé maladie pour 2 semaines pour épuisement.
> Je surf un peu puis je retourne me coucher :sleep: sans oublier mes petites pastilles roses.



Je devrais peut-etre passer voir mon médecin un de ces jours... 



Repose-toi bien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition   

recopier 5 fois 

"je respecte le reglement , je ne bavarde pas dans le couloir " 



oui lemmy, il y a pas que les fifille qui sont bavardes !!!


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là, je reviens de chez le médecin.
> Je suis en congé maladie pour 2 semaines pour épuisement.
> Je surf un peu puis je retourne me coucher :sleep: sans oublier mes petites pastilles roses.



Oulala :sick: Soigne toi vite, fais toi du bien... et si tu en as la possibilité fais toi servir   

Bonne récupération  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition
> 
> recopier 5 fois
> 
> ...



telle mère, tel fils...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là, je reviens de chez le médecin.
> Je suis en congé maladie .....





et opp encore un malade   



on pourrait ouvrir un thread " qui n'est pas malade aujourd'hui ?"

a parier  que le thread resterait bien vide  :mouais: 


repose toi beaucoup  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition
> 
> recopier 5 fois
> 
> "je respecte le reglement , je ne bavarde pas dans le couloir "



Ah ! Ca commence comme ça et ça termine en...  :hein:


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

hello evwibodi, 

j avais pourtant mis le reveil a 11h mais .... bon bah j'ai plus qu'a me mettre a bosser tout de suite hop hop hop !!


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Coffee time for me...  La maison est remplie de cette odeur que j'aime tant...  celle des citrons... à la peau jaune et grumeuleuse... ils cuisent lentement pour ensuite faire des pots de confiotte dont raffolent tous les amis de passage ici...  

BElle journée à TOutes et TOus...  :love:


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Tu me fais penser à un autre recette avec du citron... L'autre jour, j'étais chez un ami pour un brunch à Montpellier et il avait fait un confit de citron pour accompagner du blé et du poulet mariné, c'était un délice. Faut que je lui demande la recette ! Merci de m'y faire penser !


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Coffee time for me...  La maison est remplie de cette odeur que j'aime tant...  celle des citrons... à la peau jaune et grumeuleuse... ils cuisent lentement pour ensuite faire des pots de confiotte dont raffolent tous les amis de passage ici...
> 
> BElle journée à TOutes et TOus...  :love:



Le parfum en viendrait presque jusqu'à nous...   

Belle journée à toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais penser à un autre recette avec du citron... L'autre jour, j'étais chez un ami pour un brunch à Montpellier et il avait fait un confit de citron pour accompagner du blé et du poulet mariné, c'était un délice. Faut que je lui demande la recette ! Merci de m'y faire penser !



j'allais poster à peu près la même chose: citrons confits miam  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'allais poster à peu près la même chose: citrons confits miam  :love:



Ca s'fait ça ... en apéricube ?


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Le parfum en viendrait presque jusqu'à nous...
> 
> Belle journée à toi aussi



merci Gilbertus...


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Encore merci pour ta signature aussi Macelene, quand j'ai envie de me dérider seul devant l'écran... hop la galerie des Grands Peintres....  Un régal à chaque visite...


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Là, je reviens de chez le médecin.
> Je suis en congé maladie pour 2 semaines pour épuisement.



Repose toi bien alors :love:, mais fais attention, aller sur macgé ça peut aussi être épuisant à la longue


----------



## Romu. (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition
> 
> recopier 5 fois
> 
> "je respecte le reglement , je ne bavarde pas dans le couloir "



Remarque il fait bien la meme chose que môman sur MacG


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

note :  ne plus prendre de chocolat


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Encore merci pour ta signature aussi Macelene, quand j'ai envie de me dérider seul devant l'écran... hop la galerie des Grands Peintres....  Un régal à chaque visite...



et toi tu t'y mets quand...?   pour nous pondre un ti tableau ...?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'allais poster à peu près la même chose: citrons confits miam  :love:



Je suis abonné au prix citron


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Romu. a dit:
			
		

> Remarque il fait bien la meme chose que môman sur MacG




hooooooooooo 

je baverde dans un bar moi, pas dans le couloir !!!


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

là j'arrive plus à bosser : le mal à la tête l'emporte... bon ben je vais finir d'étendre le linge et faire des canelés :love:


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

canelés et confiture au citron..  
Fait bon chez vous.


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

IE m'emm****** .
Bégaie tout le temps en ce moment.


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition
> 
> recopier 5 fois
> 
> ...


 5 fois ! :affraid: mais c'est limite inhumain


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de decouvrir que fiston a pris une punition
> 
> recopier 5 fois



Tiens, une idée à garder pour les forums ça...     Enfin, non ça s'apparenterait à du flood.


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là j'arrive plus à bosser : le mal à la tête l'emporte... bon ben je vais finir d'étendre le linge et faire des canelés :love:



Mais tu néfourienderien...   ma parole ...


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une idée à garder pour les forums ça...     Enfin, non ça s'apparenterait à du flood.


Je respecte le réglement, je ne floode pas dans le bar


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> canelés et confiture au citron..
> Fait bon chez vous.


 :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une idée à garder pour les forums ça... Enfin, non ça s'apparenterait à du flood.


Je respecte le réglement, je ne floode pas dans le bar


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

la, maintenant, j'essaye de brancher un pov'poste sur ma pov'clio, et l'enfoire ne veut envoyer que le son de la voie droite, la gauche, ben... y veut po...   
j'comprends paaaaaaaaaa
envoyez moi un electricieeeeeeeeen!!! :casse:


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une idée à garder pour les forums ça...     Enfin, non ça s'apparenterait à du flood.


 pour avoir essayé et fait recopier 30 fois à un nioubie : "le flood c'est mal!" , je peux te confirmer que Finn considere ce type de pedagogie comme du floude.


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je respecte le réglement, je ne floode pas dans le bar


 moi non plus


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je respecte le réglement, je ne floode pas dans le bar


 moi non plus je te dis


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

la machine a dit:
			
		

> *Ce message est identique à celui que vous avez envoyé dans les cinq dernières minutes. Vous allez maintenant être redirigé vers cette discussion.*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> la, maintenant, j'essaye de brancher un pov'poste sur ma pov'clio, et l'enfoire ne veut envoyer que le son de la voie droite, la gauche, ben... y veut po...
> j'comprends paaaaaaaaaa
> envoyez moi un electricieeeeeeeeen!!! :casse:



encore un post politique...


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> canelés et confiture au citron..
> Fait bon chez vous.




et ensuite je m'attaque à celle aux * Trois Agrumes...*  ...    je prend vos commandes... 

    pas de bousculade...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'vais bouffer. Là au moins personne me fera chier


eh bien j'avais tort. Meme là la connasse réussit à me faire chier


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

ça chauffe ici :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

bon ben là j'en suis à "couvrez et laissez reposer bendant une heure"

je vais changer les draps :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite je m'attaque à celle aux * Trois Agrumes...*  ...    je prend vos commandes...
> 
> pas de bousculade...


C'est quand la prochaine AES Avignon ?


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben là j'en suis à "couvrez et laissez reposer bendant une heure"
> 
> je vais changer les draps :love:




MAis c ton jour *Offffff  ....   * ...   c dingue ça


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite je m'attaque à celle aux *Trois Agrumes...* ... je prend vos commandes...
> 
> pas de bousculade...


 
Aux trois agrumes.. :love: 

La meilleure que j'ai mangé c'était 12 rue d'Annanelle...dans ta belle ville... Il y a longtemps, mais mes papilles s'en souviennent encore !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je vais changer les draps :love:



Pourquoi? T'as encore rêvé d'elle


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la prochaine AES Avignon ?



quand roberto y sera :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

* Nephou entre en mode confidentiel *

_ne le répète à personne mais j'avais 39 ce matin_




:sick:


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Aux trois agrumes.. :love:
> 
> La meilleure que j'ai mangé c'était 12 rue d'Annanelle...dans ta belle ville... Il y a longtemps, mais mes papilles s'en souviennent encore !




12 rue d'Annanelle ....  gasp...    ben bon  ...


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? T'as encore rêvé d'elle




:mouais: tu viens de te prendre un coup de boule toi


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

bon allez hop hop , je vais manger, probablement un bon crocmonsieur ou Une pizza surgelée ou meme peut etre des bonnes pates mmmmm !!!

pfffff.... Pfffff......je sais po cuisiner  

Peut être un thread avec des recettes pour les handicapés de la cuisine....


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

* Nephou décide d'être de bon conseil *

« le bonheur c'est simple comme une recherche sur les forums »




* Nephou se demande s'il ne serait pas un peu trop bonne pate *

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=19996


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: tu viens de te prendre un coup de boule toi



Pas toi



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Nephou.


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quand roberto y sera :rateau:


Oui ben alors c'est pas gagné


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là j'arrive plus à bosser : le mal à la tête l'emporte... bon ben je vais finir d'étendre le linge et faire des canelés :love:




canelés ????? c'est quoi ça encore?


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> 12 rue d'Annanelle .... gasp...  ben bon ...


 
Un grand oncle, négociant en vins...mais à l'époque je n'avais droit qu'aux confitures !!


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> canelés ????? c'est quoi ça encore?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




pffffff        

vraiment pas de pitié toi a me montrer de si bonnes choses !!!


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vraiment pas de pitié toi a me montrer de si bonnes choses !!!


Tu préfères ça ?


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Là mes 2,2 Mo de connexion rament un peu car je me délecte en downloadant tout à fait légalement sur un site de DJ's américain pas loin de 950 Mo (!) de live mix. En attendant que je puisse à nouveau travailller normalement et écouter tout ça, je vais faire un tour dehors


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

Gaffe ! y'a des flocons de 2 cm de diamètre qui tombent en ce moment (oui je sais je suis en banlieue ouest donc tu as un peu de temps mais quand même)


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Là mes 2,2 Mo de connexion rament un peu car je me délecte en downloadant tout à fait légalement sur un site de DJ's américain pas loin de 950 Mo (!) de live mix. En attendant que je puisse à nouveau travailller normalement et écouter tout ça, je vais faire un tour dehors



Tu peux nous donner le lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères ça ?




merci  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


mais tu es fou ?     
pas envie de me faire etripper par une fée moi !!!  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

* Nephou attends de pouvoir remplir ce qui suit en regardant tomber la neige *


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

je me leve (a nouveau  )
hop, petit dej......d'ailleurs, je me mangerai bien des caneles moi aussi....vivement que ma cops rentre de Bordeaux......


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite je m'attaque à celle aux * Trois Agrumes...*  ...    je prend vos commandes...
> 
> pas de bousculade...


z'en veux, z'en veux !   

à défaut de pouvoir venir dans le sud te rendre visite, je prendrais bien la recette si tu veux bien :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je me leve (a nouveau  )




Que quoi ?! 

Tu t'es re pioncé jusque maintenant !!!!!      


Quant aux canelés, avec un nuage de crème anglaise siou plait


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous donner le lien ?




c'est dans Download sur le site de Jondi and Spech: http://www.jondiandspesh.com/
Accents ricains terribles les deux... Il y a un fichier rtf des playslists de certains des mix.
Je vais les écouter un peu maintenant...  c'est fini et il y a trop de neige dehors pour me frayer un chemin bien loin... j'ai battu en retraite. Tant pis pour mes oranges sanguines... J'attendrai demain pour ressortir 



[Edit: plus de 11h de mix en tout...  :rateau: ]


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

si tu peux lui demander le temps de cuisson exact... parceque là 20 min ça suffit pas _a posteriori_


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

hg





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux lui demander le temps de cuisson exact... parceque là 20 min ça suffit pas _a posteriori_



:mouais: les cannelés me résistent toujours et encore :sick:

d'abord il y eu l'épisode moule en flexipan&#8482; : pas top ; pas assez doré mais à la fin la cuisson pas mal. En plus le diamètre est trop important

hop j'ai six petits moules métaliques bien comme il faut que je viens d'étrenner...

*et bien j'ai pas dû assez beurrer et pis finalement trop cuire enfin je sais pas mais résultat : quand j'ai voulu démouler « schbleurf » le cannelé il se vide comme un mackie après abus*

:bouhouhouhou:  _je les aurai un jour, je les aurai_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> hg
> 
> :mouais: les cannelés me résistent toujours et encore :sick:
> :bouhouhouhou:  _je les aurai un jour, je les aurai_






un vrai chef de cuisine comme moi


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

Dites, en parlant de bordeaux (sans majuscule), vous avez vu la flopée de condamnations qui vient de tomber en appel (et y'a du beau monde dans le lot   )
Je comprends maintenant mieux pourquoi le beau-père de ma s½ur, qui a une exploitation dans le Gard et dans l'Héraut, se marre comme un bossu quand on lui parle de petits crus de bordeaux pas chers à découvrir   

C'est entre autres, là :

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/050301/290/4arwr.html


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je les aurai un jour, je les aurai[/i]



Tu regardes trop la pub Nephou !


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> er...
> 
> *et bien j'ai pas dû assez beurrer et pis finalement trop cuire enfin je sais pas mais résultat : quand j'ai voulu démouler « schbleurf » le cannelé il se vide comme un mackie après abus*
> 
> :bouhouhouhou:  _je les aurai un jour, je les aurai_



note : banni nephou


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dites, en parlant de bordeaux (sans majuscule), vous avez vu la flopée de condamnations qui vient de tomber en appel (et y'a du beau monde dans le lot  )
> Je comprends maintenant mieux pourquoi le beau-père de ma s½ur, qui a une exploitation dans le Gard et dans l'Héraut, se marre comme un bossu quand on lui parle de petits crus de bordeaux pas chers à découvrir
> 
> C'est entre autres, là :
> ...


 
Ce qui est scandaleux c'est de couper les_ vins du midi_ (comme ils disent  ) avec du bordeaux. Sont bien meilleurs nos breuvages maintenant  . Et pas donnés...


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Tu regardes trop la pub Nephou !


Et toi pas assez PAAAAALACE la vie en première classe !!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

arretez de parler bouffe ou vinasse !!! il y a pas que ca dans la vie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

là je viens de commander 1 Go de ram pour mon ibook g4.


Néphou tu me passes un p'tit cannelé, steup  (pour réparer un trou dans du placo, chez moi )


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

plomplomplom


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans Download sur le site de Jondi and Spech: http://www.jondiandspesh.com/
> Accents ricains terribles les deux... Il y a un fichier rtf des playslists de certains des mix.
> Je vais les écouter un peu maintenant...  c'est fini et il y a trop de neige dehors pour me frayer un chemin bien loin... j'ai battu en retraite. Tant pis pour mes oranges sanguines... J'attendrai demain pour ressortir
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup.     :love: 

(tu auras un coup de boule dès que je pourrais.  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> arretez de parler bouffe ou vinasse !!! il y a pas que ca dans la vie !!!



non, c'est vrai, il y a la bière aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> arretez de parler bouffe ou vinasse !!! il y a pas que ca dans la vie !!!


non, il y a le cul aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> arretez de parler bouffe ou vinasse !!! il y a pas que ca dans la vie !!!




et les bonnets D aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les bonnets D aussi



Faut pas siffler, ça va tout de suite intéresser du monde


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les bonnets D aussi


oh oui c'est bien aussi ça   :rateau: :love:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> là je viens de commander 1 Go de ram pour mon ibook g4.
> 
> 
> Néphou tu me passes un p'tit cannelé, steup  (pour réparer un trou dans du placo, chez moi )




 &#8217;foiré&#8230;


  

_le pire c&#8217;est qu&#8217;ils ne sont pas mauvais_


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les bonnets D aussi



oui, mais encore faut t'il en avoir sous la mains


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les bonnets D aussi


 
oui c'est vrai il y a les bonnets D dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais encore faut t'il en avoir *sous* la mains


dans les mains c'est bien aussi  :love:
en tout cas c'ets mieux que dans les chaussettes, n'est-ce pas Robertav


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans les mains c'est bien aussi  :love:


 
Des grandes mains alors


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

apres les citrons on va parler melons


----------



## pixelemon (2 Mars 2005)

en ce moment je me demande s'il est possible de teinter l'alu de mon powerbook en noir...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des grandes mains alors


quand on veut ... on peut


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des grandes mains alors



2 par bonnet


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Des grandes mains alors



ça occupe en tout cas :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> apres les citrons on va parler melons



y'a aussi les cerises, mais ch'ais pas si ça va intéresser les foules...


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça occupe en tout cas :love:


 
Chuuuuut :rose:


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuuut :rose:



je dirai rien :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Que quoi ?!
> 
> Tu t'es re pioncé jusque maintenant !!!!!



ben, oui, et là je sors de la douche, pourquoi ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

une cerise sur un gateau  ca peut être intéressant....


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> 2 par bonnet



aux innocents les mains pleines....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> une cerise sur un gateau  ca peut être intéressant....



Une cerise sur un bonnet D ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je me demande s'il est possible de teinter l'alu de mon powerbook en noir...



Il a eu un deuil dans sa famille ?


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Une cerise sur un bonnet D ?



1 par bonnet


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi les cerises, mais ch'ais pas si ça va intéresser les foules...



Pi c'est pas la saison !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

vous avez une discussion passionante et on oublie trop souvent qu'il n'y a pas que le cul dans la vie, y a aussi les seins......

bon, je vais aller faire un tour a Carrouf, il parait qu'ils font un super prix sur les Memory stick pro...


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Mars 2005)

Moi je rentre du cheval, je suis claqué.

Le premier qui dit que le cheval c'est pas fatiguant parcequ'on a qua se laisser trimbaler...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rentre du cheval, je suis claqué.



huuuummmm le cheval......un bon gros steak avec une bonne sauce au poivre....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi je rentre du cheval, je suis claqué.
> 
> Le premier qui dit que le cheval c'est pas fatiguant parcequ'on a qua se laisser trimbaler...


on est tous en train de parler de cul et il vient nous faire ch... avec le cheval. Pfffffff


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Zoophile, peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment je me demande s'il est possible de teinter l'alu de mon powerbook en noir...







noir ?????? :affraid:


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on est tous en train siffle de parler de cul et il vient nous faire ch... avec le cheval. Pfffffff


 
Ok c'est bon je sors...
Merci pour l'acceuil.:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Ok c'est bon je sors...
> Merci pour l'acceuil.:mouais:


mais non reviens, faut qu'on te présente sonny ; on l'appelle aussi "la crampe".


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-ce que j'rigole, c't'aprem' !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais non reviens, faut qu'on te présente sonny ; on l'appelle aussi "la crampe".



À cheval, Sonnyboy, tout ça va pas tarder à se corser...


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> mais non reviens, faut qu'on te présente sonny ; on l'appelle aussi "la crampe".



« tap tap tap, tap tap tap »


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « tap tap tap, tap tap tap »


 
c'est pas "zip, zip, zip.."


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Zoophile, peut-être ?



Reste à savoir qui est émetteur et qui est récepteur dans c't'affaire.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

revenons en à nos ... moutons...


ce site est une mine ! 


3...2...1.... je sors de Macg


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> revenons en à nos ... moutons...
> 
> 
> ce site est une mine !



ha! quand meme, je savais pas que tu te servais là......    
c'est vrai que sur l'apple store, tu trouveras pas ça......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha! quand meme, je savais pas que tu te servais là......
> c'est vrai que sur l'apple store, tu trouveras pas ça......


sur l'Applestore, c'est le vendeur que tu as envie de fouetter, pas la vendeuse...


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> revenons en à nos ... moutons...
> 
> 
> ce site est une mine !
> ...



*L'accès à cette page Web est interdit pour le moment.*










                                                     Raison: 

                                   La catégorie "Sexualité" de Websense est filtrée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> *L'accès à cette page Web est interdit pour le moment.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon OK, on va te décrire les contenus... qui commence ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

pffff
les mecs je suis mineur et vous venez de me choquer pour le reste de ma longue vie.....
que fait le Modo???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pffff
> les mecs je suis mineur et vous venez de me choquer pour le reste de ma longue vie.....
> que fait le Modo???


et toi qu'est-ce que tu fais ici p'tit c.. va faire tes devoirs et laisse les grands discuter de choses...sérieuses... 

Non, mais


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> que fait le Modo???


..;regarde derrière toi, on ne sait jamais...

ou alors ils sont tous en train de passer commande sur le site.


----------



## mado (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pffff
> les mecs je suis mineur et vous venez de me choquer pour le reste de ma longue vie.....
> que fait le Modo???


 
Il regarde...
 

(quoi je sais pas exactement, moi aussi j'ai un filtre  )


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pffff
> les mecs je suis mineur et vous venez de me choquer pour le reste de ma longue vie.....


LE LAISSEZ PAS S'ÉCHAPPER !!!

On va le travailler à la moyennageuse...


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

« Objets inanimés avez vous une&#8230; non rien  »


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « Objets inanimés avez vous une&#8230; non rien  »


www.lamartine.com

objets animés amusants et autres joyeusetés.


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et toi qu'est-ce que tu fais ici p'tit c.. va faire tes devoirs et laisse les grands discuter de choses...sérieuses...
> 
> Non, mais


 
les sarcasmes gluants d'une trainée de ton espece ne peuvent atteindre la blanches colombe que je suis

madonna, sache que tigrou mais des liens vers des sites qui parlent de zizis en plastiques


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je viens de me rendre compte que le site existe, mais les contenus ne sont pas ceux auxquels je pensais...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> les sarcasmes gluants d'une trainée de ton espece ne peuvent atteindre la blanches colombe que je suis
> 
> madonna, sache que tigrou mais des liens vers des sites qui parlent de zizis en plastiques


ma poule, parle de moi au masculin ou je sors la vaseline.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

un tigre provenant de la foret des reve bleu ne peut pas etre foncierement mauvais, si?
SI!



dite, du fait qu'il soit mineur, on a droit de lui faire le suplice de l'ipod ou c'est reservé au modo?


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ma poule, parle de moi au masculin ou je sors la vaseline.


 
bah tu peux sortir la vaseline , on a jamais vu une B*** passer par internet


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

j'y go


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mars 2005)

Allez zou 
c'est parti, on va brûler un peu de gomme sur l'autoroute, direction Montpellier, 
Concerto de Chemical Brothers au programme ce soir


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

Là vais préparer la fondue ultime de la mort qui tue pour l'anni de mon colloc' purée j'ên souffre déjà


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là vais préparer la fondue ultime de la mort qui tue pour l'anni de mon colloc' purée j'ên souffre déjà



T'invites?


----------



## elektroseb (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là vais préparer la fondue ultime de la mort qui tue pour l'anni de mon colloc' purée j'ên souffre déjà



SM, le meilleur cuisinier au bec bunzen de Suisse


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> pffff
> les mecs je suis mineur et vous venez de me choquer pour le reste de ma longue vie.....
> que fait le Modo???


 oui... 
allonges toi sur le ventre et redis  nous encore pourquoi tu hais les ordis... 

 :rateau: :modo: :hosto:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

là je viens d&#8217;avoir une approche assez troublante du néant  _j&#8217;ai fait un tour sur skyblog :mouais:

_


----------



## elektroseb (2 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis allé aus z'impôts j'allais voir pour un numéro de siret et en fait, suis-je bête, ça revient à ça : je viens de...
> _Ben de créer ma petite entreprise !!_
> 
> 
> ...



Super, bon courage et plein de réussites pour toi


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi quand je pose une question en dehors du bar personne ne me répond...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi quand je pose une question en dehors du bar personne ne me répond...



faut dire "siouplait" et "merci"  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

peut etre parce que je n'ai ni Xserve ni OS9 (a part l'emulater os9 de tiger...)
mais ta question est interessante....   
mais tu sais, tu n'est pas le seul.....je pensais que la question de Pablito aurait plus de succes que ça.....(ici )


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut dire "siouplait" et "merci"  :rateau:



si ça me permet d'avoir une réponse qui m'aide, pas de soucis, j'édite mon post


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

j'ai froid j'ai froid j'ai froid brrrrr


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai froid j'ai froid j'ai froid brrrrr



Je suis fatiguée je suis fatiguée je suis fatiguée pffff :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'ai froid j'ai froid j'ai froid brrrrr




 toutes les deux:


mais non, mais non, mais non.....(valable pour kathy et pitchoune)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

un petit thé pour les "refroidies"


----------



## je hais les ordis (2 Mars 2005)

il veut un oh oui oh oui oh oui


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un petit thé pour les "refroidies"



c'est de la cruauté mentale de nous balancer cette photo , car non seulement j'ai froid mais j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim grrrrr


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la cruauté mentale de nous balancer cette photo , car non seulement j'ai froid mais j'ai faim j'ai faim j'ai faim grrrrr



c'est bien ce que j'avais ressenti...  :rateau: 


_j'ai un petit ragoût de pommes de terre en train de mijoter..._  :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que j'avais ressenti...  :rateau:
> 
> 
> _j'ai un petit ragoût de pommes de terre en train de mijoter..._  :love:



je suis certaine que c'est même pas vrai , c'est juste pour nous faire saliver le ragôut , je vais aller me faire des croques Monsieur pour la peine, c'est pas extra mais ça nourrit sa femme


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis certaine que c'est même pas vrai , c'est juste pour nous faire saliver le ragôut , je vais aller me faire des croques Monsieur pour la peine, c'est pas extra mais ça nourrit sa femme



ben tu sentirais l'odeur qui chatouille mes narines...   

et puis un croque-monsieur c'est pas bon pour la ligne  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben tu sentirais l'odeur qui chatouille mes narines...
> 
> et puis un croque-monsieur c'est pas bon pour la ligne  :rateau:



pas grave j'ai de la marge ....  :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un petit thé pour les "refroidies"



Oh oui oh oui oh oui


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui oh oui oh oui



encore 20' pour le ragoût  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

je vous laisse à votre triste sort et je vais manger mes croques Monsieur , comme une pauvre malheueuse...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui oh oui oh oui



Arrête de simuler, ça se voit!!!


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de simuler, ça se voit!!!



Eh Fab'Fab, c'est pas parce que tu as changé de nom que tu peux te permettre de révéler ce genre de choses


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Mars 2005)

[mode péteux on] Désolé, j'l'refr'rai plus[/mode Péteux off]


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je suis fatiguée je suis fatiguée je suis fatiguée pffff :sleep:


 ah oui, ah oui, ah oui ! :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2005)

J'ai le même problème, Fab'Fab, j'ai posé une question cruciale dans un FT et rien. Pas de réponse.
C'est embêtant pourtant de pas avoir de copies des messages qui sortent de Mail. Mais personne ne répond et je suis bien embêté... C'est par là .

Je dois perdre le feeling à force de venir au Bar  

Bon je vais faire à manger... soupe de légume maison: au feu et hop c'est pret...


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je vous laisse à votre triste sort et je vais manger mes croques Monsieur , comme une pauvre malheueuse...



bonne app kathy


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème, Fab'Fab, j'ai posé une question cruciale dans un FT et rien. Pas de réponse.
> C'est embêtant pourtant de pas avoir de copies des messages qui sortent de Mail. Mais personne ne répond et je suis bien embêté... C'est par là .
> 
> Je dois perdre le feeling à force de venir au Bar
> ...



Ca y est, t'as une réponse


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

J'arrive de chez Carrouf, et leur Memory Stick Pro sont pas si interessante que ça, le prix est kifkif....avec celui de la Fnac ( à 2¤ pres pour la 256Mo)
mais bon, je me suis fait avoir et j'en ai acheté 2.......super.....
enfin, c'est mon APN qui va etre content.....


----------



## lumai (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème, Fab'Fab, j'ai posé une question cruciale dans un FT et rien. Pas de réponse.
> C'est embêtant pourtant de pas avoir de copies des messages qui sortent de Mail. Mais personne ne répond et je suis bien embêté... C'est par là .
> 
> Je dois perdre le feeling à force de venir au Bar
> ...


 et de deux réponses !

(pas forcément de solution


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

bon attendons encore un peu :love:


----------



## Dedalus (2 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème, Fab'Fab, j'ai posé une question cruciale dans un FT et rien. Pas de réponse.
> C'est embêtant pourtant de pas avoir de copies des messages qui sortent de Mail. Mais personne ne répond et je suis bien embêté... C'est par là .
> 
> Je dois perdre le feeling à force de venir au Bar
> ...



J'utilise pas mail mais Eudora 6.2, qui archive tout, sinon je t'aurais répondu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi quand je pose une question en dehors du bar personne ne me répond...



Parce que je l'avais pas vue. Maintenant, c'est vrai que ma réponse ne t'avancera pas forcément beaucoup. désolé


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même acheté le cahier recettes/dépenses ![/i]
> :hein: :mouais:



Tiens, je pensais que t'avais un Mac     

Tu sais que le Mac c'est un ordinateur ... puissant ... convivial ... qu'a tout ce qu'il faut pour faire de la gestion !


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai finit ma journée, ouf enfin :
*College
*Cheval
*Musique
*Devoirs.

Ahhhhhhhh.....

Une petite question vite fait comme ca :
Quelle est la date de l'apple expo à paris ???


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Je reviens des courses... :rateau: 

Résultat des courses ? Un frigo à remplir


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> [mode péteux on] Désolé, j'l'refr'rai plus[/mode Péteux off]



Merci   Tien, un p'tit bisou pour toi :love: 
A +!


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon attendons encore un peu :love:


Il passe beaucoup de temps à attendre    
Fais donc quelque chose de constructif en attendant, ça t'occupera


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il passe beaucoup de temps à attendre
> Fais donc quelque chose de constructif en attendant, ça t'occupera



par exemple: mange un morceau   

les émotions ça creuse...  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

et alors


----------



## Pitchoune (2 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit tout le monde! Je vais dormir :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit tout le monde! Je vais dormir :sleep:



 bonne nuit...


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, mon Mac n'est pas aussi _high tech_ que mon cahier : *dans mon cahier, c'est comme dans les freins des Ferrari : Y A DU CARBONE !!*
> 
> :king:
> :love:



Carbone 14 ???  :mouais: 
Non parce que dans ce cas il faut réagir si tes comptes tu les dates avec du carbone 14 :affraid: 

  

Désolé   ... Je sors.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

déjà  bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

Je m'ennuie


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, mon Mac n'est pas aussi _high tech_ que mon cahier : *dans mon cahier, c'est comme dans les freins des Ferrari : Y A DU CARBONE !!*
> 
> :king:
> :love:



Je n'en disconvient pas, mais regarde bien quand tu demandes une impression à ton Mac, dans le dialogue du pilote d'imprimante, quelque part, il y a une ch'tite case "nombre d'exemplaires", si si, cherches mieux ... Voilà, tu y es, tu vois, ton Mac aussi, il a du carbone


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon attendons encore un peu :love:



Every night I'm there
I'm alway there
She know I'm there
I hope she goes
and heaven now
Eloiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiise !  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

De plus, du carbonne t&#8217;en as aussi dans ton crayon 2H&#8230; alors tu va me ressortir ton tire-ligne et plus vite que ça&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je m'ennuie


snif 
écoute un peu de bonne musique, ça aide à passer 

et merci pour ton coup de boule... :love: je me venge dès que la machine le veut !


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je m'ennuie



moi pas :rose:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Moi je vais manger tiens pour faire passer l'ennui.
Manger pour de vrai, ça m'évitera de continuer à engloutir ce caprice des dieux qui ne m'a rien fait


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

la je digère ma meilleure fondue :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

J'attend Christelle , on était sur Ichat et elle a dû partir....


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi pas :rose:



moi non plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi pas :rose:



tu attends plus alors?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus



super :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu attends plus alors?


Il en aaaaaaa de la chaaaaaaance


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

A force d'attendre y'en a qui sont morts...    Il vaut mieux chercher    ça occupe


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

moi je sais pas trop si je m'ennuie ou pas


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> A force d'attendre y'en a qui sont morts...    Il vaut mieux chercher    ça occupe



pas bete mais d'abord, j'attends de savoir que chercher.....
non, je cherche ce que j'attends.....ho! et puis zut....!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

Il cherche à te faire attendre stook fais gaffe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

ou il attend de te faire chercher !


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pas bete mais d'abord, j'attends de savoir que chercher.....
> non, je cherche ce que j'attends.....ho! et puis zut....!



Effectivement cela commence mal... Courage. Secoue très fort la tête ça devrait remettre les neurones en place.


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu attends plus alors?



il attendait quelque chose?


----------



## Stargazer (2 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Secoue très fort la tête ça devrait remettre les neurones en place.



Ou faire remonter la pulpe !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> moi je sais pas trop si je m'ennuie ou pas


n'atend pas ennuie toi !!


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> il attendait quelque chose?




il parait


----------



## Avril-VII (2 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous, je vais commencer mes devoirs pr demain moi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2005)

mon jouet sa marche plus 



bonne nuit le mini chatons  :love:  :love:  :love: 

bonne nuit a vous


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ou faire remonter la pulpe !




oui, ca fais remonter la pulpe.....et l'orange est acide....blurb....blurb.....
je le referais plus.....blurb.....



oui, Kathy, il pairt qu'il attend....mais quoi?


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à tous, je vais commencer mes devoirs pr demain moi...



Ah ben c'est une heure pour faire ces devoirs...  :hein: 

Bon et bien bon courage


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ca fais remonter la pulpe.....et l'orange est acide....blurb....blurb.....
> je le referais plus.....blurb.....



Forcément faut prendre ses précautions avant, sinon ça sort de partout... La pulpe, pas le cerveau 




			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, Kathy, il pairt qu'il attend....mais quoi?



Y a il un grand mystère dessous... ou un grand vide ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

pipe.


----------



## sofiping (2 Mars 2005)

a la réponse vous faites quoi maintenant je repond :

J'essaye de recuperer le texte que j'etais en train de finir et qu'a disparut pas que j'ai appuyer n'inportaouak :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

comment je fait pour le récuperer ??? :style:


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il parait



j'espère que c'était une chose agréable au moins?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a la réponse vous faites quoi maintenant je repond :
> 
> J'essaye de recuperer le texte que j'etais en train de finir et qu'a disparut pas que j'ai appuyer n'inportaouak :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> comment je fait pour le récuperer ??? :style:



dans une situation comme celle la, chez moi on dit:

Dommage....


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon jouet sa marche plus



Faut changer les piles de temps en temps


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que c'était une chose agréable au moins?



oui très agréable  :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Faut changer les piles de temps en temps



surement un des joujoux que vend Tigrou.....


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dans une situation comme celle la, chez moi on dit:
> 
> Dommage....



après avoir fait pommz-z bien sûr _on ne sait jamais_


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a la réponse vous faites quoi maintenant je repond :
> 
> J'essaye de recuperer le texte que j'etais en train de finir et qu'a disparut pas que j'ai appuyer n'inportaouak :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> comment je fait pour le récuperer ??? :style:



Prier ?!?  :mouais: :mouais:   

Sinon "Dommage" c'est pas mal aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> après avoir fait pommz-z bien sûr _on ne sait jamais_



effectivement, mais selon le log utilisé, c'est tout juste bon a esperer quelques secondes de plus...


----------



## kathy h (2 Mars 2005)

Christelle je ne peux pas rester sur iChat alors si tu reviens je t'embrasse et à demain...

bonne nuit à tous..


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mars 2005)

n'importe quoi ici...
pissque c'est ça, je m'en vais boire de l'alcool downtown tiens!


----------



## sofiping (2 Mars 2005)

bon ça fait rien je m'y recolle :mouais: 

 j'expliquait juste que j'etais en train de parcourir un bouquin d'Alexandre Romanés (un fils Bouglionne ) sur des petites histoires vecues tout au long de sa vie....de vraies petites perles   
en même temps que j'ecoute un live de radiohead :love:  :love:   :love: tout en suivant ce que vous racontez   

et v'la maintenant que je participe.... bon ça y est je suis prête a envoyer le message...concentration.....ça y est ouf , ça a été laborieuxxxx :rose:


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a la réponse vous faites quoi maintenant je repond :
> 
> J'essaye de recuperer le texte que j'etais en train de finir et qu'a disparut pas que j'ai appuyer n'inportaouak :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> comment je fait pour le récuperer ??? :style:


Quel logiciel ? quoi ? où ? comment ?


----------



## Grug (2 Mars 2005)

Aucun document ne correspond aux termes de recherche spécifiés (inportaouak).
Aucune page ne contient "inportaouak".

Suggestions :
- Vérifiez l?orthographe des termes de recherche.
- Essayez d'autres mots.
- Utilisez des mots plus généraux.


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais manger tiens pour faire passer l'ennui.
> Manger pour de vrai, ça m'évitera de continuer à engloutir ce caprice des dieux qui ne m'a rien fait



  ben le cinoche ...   capotage ne règle...


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> A force d'attendre y'en a qui sont morts...    Il vaut mieux chercher    ça occupe



non me dis pas ça...      je le serais depuis des lustres...  

mais non je suis encore là...


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben le cinoche ...   capotage en règle...


Bah chuis rentré des courses tard...
Et puis bon tout seul ça m'amuse vraiment pas


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> non me dis pas ça...      je le serais depuis des lustres...
> 
> mais non je suis encore là...



Mais il y a des beautés éternelles que ne saurait altérer le temps.. Même dans l'attente


----------



## Caster (2 Mars 2005)

je viens de terminer le montage du film de la dernière soirée AUG de Strasbourg .... je la mettrai en ligne demain


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

j'ai fini mes confiotes de Citrons de Nice...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

mazette ! j'arrive !!!!


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Demain en terminant mon travail que je commence à 6 heures :mouais:  je file au marché de Villeuneuve pour choisir les  fruits de la confiote aux Trois Agrumes...      



J'ai promis de mettre à disposition les deux recettes, je vous les prépare dans le Tradada des vos meilleures recettes  :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Mais il y a des beautés éternelles que ne saurait altérer le temps.. Même dans l'attente



Dans le midi, attendre ça se dit espérer


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fini mes confiotes de Citrons de Nice...



Super    Mais y en aura-t-il pour tout le Bar MacGé ???? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mazette ! j'arrive !!!!



mazette ma cassse.....
bon, j'ai quelques trucs a faire alors surement a demain.....
bonne nuit.....


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le midi, attendre ça se dit espérer



quelle joie de vous voir là...   c  Salut à toi LucG


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2005)

un salut discret et respectueux mes bons amis* 




*_si vous permettez_


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le midi, attendre ça se dit espérer



Dans le midi le soleil illumine vos espoirs parfois incertains ! Il leur donne l'éclat à ces attentes qui nourissent des lendemains glorieux !


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un salut discret et respectueux mes bons amis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ben oui..      tu files au lit...?  tu néfousplusrienderien?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

je vais pas tarder a aller me coucher


----------



## Macounette (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Demain en terminant mon travail que je commence à 6 heures :mouais:  je file au marché de Villeuneuve pour choisir les  fruits de la confiote aux Trois Agrumes...
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai promis de mettre à disposition les deux recettes, je vous les prépare dans le Tradada des vos meilleures recettes  :love:


ahhhh  merchi m'dame :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2005)

bonne nuit kathy, bonne nuit christelle, bonne nuit a toutes les femmes du forums


----------



## Spyro (2 Mars 2005)

Tu leur as pas dit par iChat ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2005)

remarque au restauroute de villeneuve aux chiiottes mecs tu trouves aussi troiks confiotes d'enclumes


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> remarque au restauroute de villeneuve aux chiiottes mecs tu trouves aussi troiks confiotes d'enclumes



t'as l'adresse ...  ?          note ça doit ê^tre un peu raide cette confiotte ...


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

bon c'est une petite histoire du bouquin juste comme ça   

Deux fréres directeurs de cirque. Ils ne s'entendent plus et veulent se séparer. Il faut partager le materiel : il y a beaucoup de camions , de toiles et de caravannes. Ils se crient dessus et s'insultent
 toute la journée : impossible de se mettre d'accord. Le soir , faute d'accord , ils rassemble le materiel sur la place , aspergent le tout d'essence et y mettent le feu .


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit kathy, bonne nuit christelle, bonne nuit a toutes les femmes du forums



bonne nuit , fais de bons réves   
je suis encore trop lente pour les reponses mais je m'agrippe :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Non tu te débrouilles pas trop mal ! 

Et puis y'a pas de date limite pour répondre


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit , fais de bons réves
> je suis encore trop lent*e* pour les reponses mais *je m'agrippe* :rose:


  

euh :rose: _ASV_ ?   

  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Attention aux brûlures !   :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

je viens de me servir un verre, quelqu'un en veut un?


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> euh :rose: _ASV_ ?
> 
> :rateau:



 :mouais:ça veut dire quoi ASV  :rose:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me servir un verre, quelqu'un en veut un?




Avec ou Sans Verre ?


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me servir un verre, quelqu'un en veut un?



Volontiers 

Un truc cool, pour oublier un peu la déception du concert de ce soir :mouais:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me servir un verre, quelqu'un en veut un?



Désolé c'est déjà fait pour ma part ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Avec ou Sans Verre ?



C'était donc ça !!!!


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> euh :rose: _ASV_ ?
> 
> :rateau:




:mouais:  ty vas fort le Spyro...


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

moi aussi ......


je vais me coucher


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça !!!!


    
Ou pas 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  ty vas fort le Spyro...


 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Volontiers
> 
> Un truc cool, pour oublier un peu la déception du concert de ce soir :mouais:



whisky-coca pour tout le monde alors   




			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Désolé c'est déjà fait pour ma part ...



Ma bergère, je te reconnais bien là!!   

TCHIN!!!  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Ma bergère, je te reconnais bien là!!
> 
> TCHIN!!!  :love:



Tchin !!! :love:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  ty vas fort le Spyro...      [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> j'avais bien compris que les petits nouveaux  :rose: ...... :hosto: même pas grave


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou pas
> 
> :rose:  :rose:



allez sirop assume


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Ah mais il pas méchant le spyro; Si il crache des flammes c'est pour mieux te réchauffer !


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais il pas méchant le spyro; Si il crache des flammes c'est pour mieux te réchauffer !



ouai, c'est comme qui dirait un "allumeur"    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Aussi ...   :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais il pas méchant le spyro; Si il crache des flammes c'est pour mieux te réchauffer !  [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> peux pas venir me souffler sur les pieds y sont presque collés au sol telement y sont froid


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Faut lui demander. Il est très serviable avec les desmoiselles en détresse thermique !


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut lui demander. Il est très serviable avec les desmoiselles en détresse thermique !


Attention l'équipement en cheminée est un pré-requis   

Au fait sofiping, je t'ai dit que j'aimais bien ton avatar ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention l'équipement en cheminée est un pré-requis
> 
> Au fait sofiping, je t'ai dit que j'aimais bien ton avatar ?



Dingue !!! Il "smileyise" les gens plus vite que son ombre le petit dragon !


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut lui demander. Il est très serviable avec les desmoiselles en détresse thermique !



je crains qu'il ne se soit sauvé avec  son ASV , je vais me mettre un petit  Goldfrapp dans les oreilles pour me réchauffer les pieds ... c'est à l'autre bout mais ça marche quand même


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je crains qu'il ne se soit sauvé avec  son ASV , je vais me mettre un petit  Goldfrapp dans les oreilles pour me réchauffer les pieds ... c'est à l'autre bout mais ça marche quand même



Ca marche tout aussi bien ! Tu verras au bout d'un moment tes pieds se réchaufferont quand ils batteront la mesure !


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je crains qu'il ne se soit sauvé avec  son ASV , je vais me mettre un petit  Goldfrapp dans les oreilles pour me réchauffer les pieds ... c'est à l'autre bout mais ça marche quand même



c'est quoi Goldfrapp?


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Attention l'équipement en cheminée est un pré-requis
> 
> Au fait sofiping, je t'ai dit que j'aimais bien ton avatar ?



il ressemble bigrement a un petit personnage du groupe radiohead  :love:    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

D'ailleurs  Spyro t'as laissé un petit cadeau 4 posts au dessus !   

Edit : Ah mais tu as déjà remarqué !


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

goldfrapp je le conseil a tous les garçons qui aiment les jolies voix de fille irlandaise sur des musiques elektro , morricono , popo , rocko , spatio temporel :love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

goldfrapp c'est ça http://www.goldfrapp.co.uk/


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

goldfrapp ça me dit quelque chose, où ai-je déjà vu ce nom ?


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> goldfrapp c'est ça http://www.goldfrapp.co.uk/



Ton lien est un peu foireux !  

---> http://http//www.goldfrapp.co.uk/

http://www.goldfrapp.co.uk/
Comme ça c'est mieux !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Dans un post de sofiping ?


----------



## elektroseb (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> goldfrapp je le conseil a tous les garçons qui aiment les jolies voix de fille irlandaise sur des musiques elektro , morricono , popo , rocko , spatio temporel :love:  :love:



Bon, ma curiosité est attisée... je jetterai une oreille dessus demain   

Pour l'instant, un dernier verre    et apres, vautrage dans mon lit devant la télé...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien est un peu foireux !
> 
> ---> http://http//www.goldfrapp.co.uk/
> 
> ...



Ben pour moi il marche très bien !!!   

Je comprends pas .... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans un post de sofiping ?


Héhé non, c'était quelque part à Avignon, si je ne me trompe


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

bien sur que j'ai vu le petit smiley , il est croquignole  :rose:   
mais quesquej'dois faire maintenant , l'accepter comme un bouquet de violettes


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Non le mettre dans ta signature ...


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non le mettre dans ta signature ...



bon voila ce que j'ai fait : je l'ai mis sur mon bureau    je suis allée dans ma signature MAIS COMMENT JE FAIS POUR LE GLISSER DANS LA FENETRE??? :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Non faut que tu récupères le lien de l'image ... Tu cites le message de spyro. Tu vas avoir un lien dans le corps du message. Ensuite tu fais un copier-coller et normalement c'est bon ! 

Ah oui oublie pas les balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la fin du lien !  :rose:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

:style: je crois que j'y suis arrivée    mais bon il va falloir que je bosse un peu la technique et dire que le printemps arrive .merci stargeser , c'est toujours bien d'aller dormir sur un truc reussi


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Tu veux pas aller dormir après avoir réussi à écrire mon nom correctement ?     :rose:

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

t'as raison stargazer bonne night


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Tu veux pas aller dormir après avoir réussi à écrire bonne nuit correctement ?      

       

  :sleep:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Merci sofiping et bonne nuit  :love:

-dc-     s'attaquer au nouveaux comme ça ....


----------



## dool (3 Mars 2005)

vous savez quoi ? Ben là maintenant je me dit que si le devenir de deux jeunes enfants ne dépendait pas de moi ce matin et ce soir...je passerai bien la journée aux urgences !  

ALLO MAMAN BOBOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Euh bonne journée au fait


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

c'est encore plein de neige :rose: :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

au passage, bonjour a toutes les femmes du forums


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bien sur que j'ai vu le petit smiley , il est croquignole  :rose:
> mais quesquej'dois faire maintenant , l'accepter comme un bouquet de violettes



après on va dire que c'est moi qui drague  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore plein de neige :rose: :love:



un eos300D et des optiques L pour ça mon dieu... 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> au passage, bonjour a toutes les femmes du forums



*tu sais, mackie, si t'es seul : ya la SPA aussi ! * 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> après on va dire que c'est moi qui drague



bah oui, c'est toi. tu dragues tout ce qui bouge. Gribouille aurait un pseudo de fille que tu lui sucerais déja les lobes d'oreilles ou autres... pourvu pour toi que Lila se ramène pas par là !


----------



## Caster (3 Mars 2005)

bon .... faut aller travailler


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fini mes confiotes de Citrons de Nice...




ben de la confiote n'en fiche....j'aime pas moi ce truc trop sucré  :rose: 

par contre je suis tre interessé par tes verres  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## teo (3 Mars 2005)

Salut AES-CH 


			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> *tu sais, mackie, si t'es seul : ya la SPA aussi ! *


Ah non, qu'on arrête avec ces animaux qui défèquent dans les rues !  Lui donne pas de mauvaises idées, tu le vois débarquer avec un Bouvier bernois plus gros que lui ? On serait obligé de s'en occuper après quelques bières...
Tu me diras, ça pourrait le ramener direct à la maison aussi, c'est que c'est solide ces bêtes-là...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ouai, c'est comme qui dirait un "allumeur"    :rateau:




spyro allumeur ???????????  

voila , ma premiere bonne rigolade lde la  journée !!!!       :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2005)

Là, maintenant, je bosse de chez moi paske dehors y a de la neige, du verglas, des carambolages et grève SNCF


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> (...) et grève SNCF




*  *  *  *  *


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> spyro allumeur ???????????
> 
> voila , ma premiere bonne rigolade lde la  journée !!!!       :love:


:rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:

Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin y a tatie robertav qui se moque encore de moiiiiiiiiiiii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Tiens "tatie robertav", ça lui va bien je trouve _


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> un eos300D et des optiques L pour ça mon dieu...




c'est avec le 18-55 




			
				AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> *tu sais, mackie, si t'es seul : ya la SPA aussi ! *



note : bannir AES canal historique


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> après on va dire que c'est moi qui drague  :rateau:


Ben... oui !


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> * * * * *


 
ça aurait pu être des flocons de neige... mais toujours pas hein  .

Bien rentré ?  
T'en as pensé quoi toi de la _performance_ des frères chimiques ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

hééééé hoooooooo     spyro !!!


tu vas voir ce que va faire la "tatie"  :hein: 

non mais  :mouais: 


    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ça aurait pu être des flocons de neige... mais toujours pas hein  .
> 
> Bien rentré ?
> T'en as pensé quoi toi de la _performance_ des frères chimiques ?




eh oui, un temps désespérément beau  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Ben pour ma part, euh, la chimie a opéré, bon, certains passages bof bof mais d'autres moments très intenses j'ai trouvé. Les aminches qui étaient avec moi ont assez apprécié aussi. 

Finalement, bien que l'envie y était je suis pas allé au Rockstore bien que j'aurais vraiment aimé écouter The Youngters, le fait de devoir conduire et tout ça... finalement on s'est terminé sur Nîmes...


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour ma part, euh, la chimie a opéré, bon, certains passages bof bof mais d'autres moments très intenses j'ai trouvé. Les aminches qui étaient avec moi ont assez apprécié aussi.


Tant mieux.
Mais effectivement très inégal à mon avis.



			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, bien que l'envie y était je suis pas allé au Rockstore bien que j'aurais vraiment aimé écouter The Youngters...


A l'occase on s'y croisera peut-être un peu plus longuement  .


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il y a un P majuscule dans l'URL de cette image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Alors qu'il y était pas avant). Ça explique pourquoi y a un lien mort dans sa signature 

_ Dis donc poildep, si tu nous regardes, il fait pas un peu n'importe quoi ton webmaster ? _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

ce matin c'est l'agression de partout              


Je crois qu'il va y avoir des morts sur ma route :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Est-ce que je dois VRAIMENT mettre le © ??*


Tu ne penses vraiment qu'au ©  :rateau:
:hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

Après avoir fait envoyer des roses à ma chérie, je viens de câbler une salle pour y mettre 7 macs et 3 PC sur le réseau.




Jusque là, tout va bien...


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir fait envoyer des roses à ma chérie


Kekchose à te faire pardonner ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

Rob' :rose: tu me fais envie 


* Nephou se demande si ses propos pourraient être mal interprétés *


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

bon aujourd'hui c'est la saga des PorwerBook G4 :rateau:


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * Nephou se demande si ses propos pourraient être mal interprétés *




*lumai lui répond que oui*


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *  *  *  *  *



pourtant, un seul syndicat est en greve.....mais il est vrai qu'ils sont majoritaire a Nimes....
bon, bonjour, je continue ma reeducation du sommeil ....il est 11 heure et je me sens pas trop mal...un exploit.....je crois que je vais meme pas faire la sieste....

bon, petit dej....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Là, maintenant, je bosse de chez moi paske dehors y a de la neige, du verglas, des carambolages et grève SNCF



Toujours des prétexte fallacieux !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mars 2005)

là, j'essaie de me consentrer plus de 5 mn d'affilée sur un p.... de dossier  :hein:   

salut tout le monde ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

moi je viens de raccrocher le telephone avec Rome......

et puis avec un homme du nord de france .......


hawwwwh!!!!! les accents il y a rien de tel !!!!      :love:


----------



## macarel (3 Mars 2005)

je glande, (au boulot tout, de même, oohhhhh) :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, j'essaie de me consentrer plus de 5 mn d'affilée sur un p.... de dossier  :hein:
> 
> salut tout le monde ...




allez, pour la concentration, entraine toi avec ça (warning explicit contents)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

Toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance, alors ...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

bon, ils sont en train de recharger la machine a café, je doit attendre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez, pour la concentration, entraine toi avec ça (warning explicit contents)




bonnet D ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonnet D ?



ça t'obsède on dirait ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, ils sont en train de recharger la machine a café, je doit attendre :rateau:



Mais c'est curieux cette capacite incroyable a rechercher l'attente.....  

@Robertav, D....oui!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Kekchose à te faire pardonner ?



Pas exactement... Mais bon...


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça t'obsède on dirait ?


Paske toi non ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paske toi non ?



Plus pour le moment :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça t'obsède on dirait ?





ben oui  :rose: 

marre de me faire remarquer que par mes magnifique yeux bleu


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> marre de me faire remarquer que par mes magnifique yeux bleu



ils sont très beau :rose: (et moi aussi j'ai les yeux bleu :love: )


----------



## Freelancer (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de raccrocher le telephone avec Rome......
> 
> et puis avec un homme du nord de france .......
> 
> ...


 
je raccroche d'avec un homme de clichy... tu parles d'un exotisme. 
il etait grand, il etait beau, il sentait bon le sable chaud, mon fonctionnaire...:love::love::love:


----------



## Macounette (3 Mars 2005)

Là maintenant je me dis que j'aurais mieux fait d'écouter mes instincts plutôt que ces #@$&% de prévisions météo de ces #@$&% de chez Météosuisse. :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

La je suis bien cassee par la grippe :rateau:

Pas cool, j'aurais mieux fait de rester chez moi :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je raccroche d'avec un homme de clichy... tu parles d'un exotisme.
> il etait grand, il etait beau, il sentait bon le sable chaud, mon fonctionnaire...:love::love::love:


excellent  et hop, un coup de boule !!!!!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La je suis bien cassee par la grippe :rateau:
> 
> Pas cool, j'aurais mieux fait de rester chez moi :mouais:



un p'tit grog ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool, j'aurais mieux fait de rester chez moi :mouais:


Ça t'aurait évité d'avoir la grippe ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça t'aurait évité d'avoir la grippe ?


 Nan :rateau: ca m'aurait permi de pas rester a moitie dans le cake devant ma machine, quand je pense que j'aurais pu dormir plus  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit grog ?


 Ben, je m'en fait deja tous les jours :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je m'en fait deja tous les jours :love:



bon ben je me bois celui que j'ai dans les mains :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là ma boite d'intérim vient de m'appeler pour une mission-mystère "haut de gamme"  qui commencerait demain.
> :mouais:
> 
> Et puis juste après un mec sympa et très gay avec qui j'ai bossé comme client qui dirige une agence et qui veut voir mon book.
> ...



cool!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

finalement c'est trop petit un 20" LCD Apple (safari + filemaker + ichat) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finalement c'est trop petit un 20" LCD Apple (safari + filemaker + ichat) :rateau:


dual screen ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfff, j'y peux rien moi


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> finalement c'est trop petit un 20" LCD Apple (safari + filemaker + ichat) :rateau:



Ben donne le moi alors, j'en ferai bon usage à la place de mon 17" LCD


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben donne le moi alors, j'en ferai bon usage à la place de mon 17" LCD



Ben si il marche, fait tourner le 17" LCD, ça me changera de mon 15" LCD


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben donne le moi alors, j'en ferai bon usage à la place de mon 17" LCD



il est fixé au mur :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si il marche, fait tourner le 17" LCD, ça me changera de mon 15" LCD


super, et je veux bien recuperer le 15" pour brancher sur mon 12".........
super, tout le monde prend quelques pouces et Mackie......heu.....   

ps:t'inquiete Mackie, tu peux livrer le 20" aevc le mur, on en prendra soin de ton mur....


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un mel d'une ancienne collègue de Paris très très jolie à l'époque, :love: indépendante elle aussi  qui veut qu'on se fasse une bouffe la prochaine fois que je viens, et _"plus d'une journée"_ si possible !


Tu lui donneras rendez vous à la gare Montparnasse.... 




			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> une ancienne collègue de Pâris très très jolie


Elle s'appelle pas Hélène de Troie par hasard ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

J'ai froid avec toutes ces emotions grippales :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> super, et je veux bien recuperer le 15" pour brancher sur mon 12".........
> super, tout le monde prend quelques pouces et Mackie......heu.....
> 
> ps:t'inquiete Mackie, tu peux livrer le 20" aevc le mur, on en prendra soin de ton mur....



Moi, j'veux bien, mais caissse tu vas faire de la demi sphère blanche avec une jolie pomme dessus qu'est sous mon 15" ?


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un mel d'une ancienne collègue de Paris très très jolie à l'époque, :love: indépendante elle aussi  qui veut qu'on se fasse une bouffe la prochaine fois que je viens, et _"plus d'une journée"_ si possible !
> :rose:
> 
> :love:  :love:
> ...


 Faut qu'on se voit   :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'ai froid avec toutes ces emotions grippales :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


 essaye un peu de couleur :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

bon @ table :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'veux bien, mais caissse tu vas faire de la demi sphère blanche avec une jolie pomme dessus qu'est sous mon 15" ?



t'inquiete, je lui trouverai bien une utilisation......presse papier ou encodeur divx.....faut que je reflechisse.......


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

j'attaque le dessert :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'attaque le dessert :rose:




bon appétit et bonne sieste !


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bon appétit et bonne sieste !



pas de sieste ici :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de sieste ici :rateau:



C'est vrai, j'ai tendance à oublier mes fondamentaux !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je raccroche d'avec un homme de clichy... tu parles d'un exotisme.
> il etait grand, il etait beau, il sentait bon le sable chaud, mon fonctionnaire...:love::love::love:




voila.....

pour celui de Rome , un accent.. :love: ....mais surement trop jeune pour moi    

pour celui du nord de france... ...mais bon il est marié, un tas de gamins et...toujour trop jeune pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Faut que je convoque un astrologue, chuis dans une phase *big bang* depuis six mois !_




bon roberto c'est fini là non ?   

tout pour toi et rien pour moi !!!!! :mouais: 


moi je vais dare dare chez un sorcier......
il va peut etre inverser nos chances     :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je suis du Nord de la France 
Mais j'ai pas d'accent


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis du Nord de la France
> Mais j'ai pas d'accent




ben , c'est pas a toi que j'ai telephoné mais a un grand photographe....


je veux 10 poster , format nature de moi meme 

je veux le mettre sur mes miroirs et contempler ma beauté du matin au soir


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , c'est pas a toi que j'ai telephoné mais a un grand photographe....


C'est paske t'as pas mon numéro 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux 10 poster , format nature de moi meme


Euh je je je... :rose:

_non rien_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je veux 10 poster , format nature de moi meme
> je veux le mettre sur mes miroirs et contempler ma beauté du matin au soir



tu déclares la guerre psychologique à tes souris    :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

bon, me voila bien nourri et je reprends mes promenades MacGeenes....

tiens, pour info et pour etre plus efficace pour repondre a un post, le BT sur les postes fixes et desactivable, comme sur les book, non?

enfin, un cafe et hop, je suis au top.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu déclares la guerre psychologique à tes souris    :rateau:






pfffffff    toi tu es plus mon cop's  :mouais: 


on ne peut pas vraiment rien cacher au ce vieux raleur Vénérable sage !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben , c'est pas a toi que j'ai telephoné mais a un grand photographe....
> 
> 
> je veux 10 poster , format nature de moi meme
> ...



ça marche  je connais un bon photographe


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça marche  je connais un bon photographe






trop tard, j'ai deja passé commande !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff    toi tu es plus mon cop's  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

reprise du boulot dans 30 minutes :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

bonjour à tous et à toutes, 
je vais digèrer mon café ( je n'ai pas faim ) devant mon ordi...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> je vais digèrer mon café ( je n'ai pas faim ) devant mon ordi...



bonjour kathy, je veux bien un café


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous et à toutes,
> je vais digèrer mon café ( je n'ai pas faim ) devant mon ordi...






il y a du monde aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Caster (3 Mars 2005)

voilà ... la vidéo de la dernière soirée AUG ( Apple User Group) de Strasbourg est en place .... faites un tour sur http://www.aug-strasbourg.org/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>




bon bon, arrete de chialer comme un bebé 
pour cette fois je fais passer , mais attention ......

plus jamais un mot sur mon immense et parfaite beauté 
ni sur mes cheres souries !!!   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... la vidéo de la dernière soirée AUG ( Apple User Group) de Strasbourg est en place .... faites un tour sur http://www.aug-strasbourg.org/




j'en viens, c'est bien fait......sympa....  

bon, personne n'utilise le BT sur un fixe ici?

allez, je vais aller refaire quelque test de FFmpegX


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

hello

je me reveille difficilement, tiens ?? ce matin non plus le réveil n'a pas sonné


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

Perfusion de cafeine en cours :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> voilà ... la vidéo de la dernière soirée AUG ( Apple User Group) de Strasbourg est en place .... faites un tour sur http://www.aug-strasbourg.org/



Ben moi, j'y suis allé aussi, et quand j'ai cliqué sur le lien de la vidéo, j'ai eu :


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas de sieste ici :rateau:



Une journée sans sieste, c'est comme un hiver sans neige : du gaspillage !


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Perfusion de cafeine en cours :love:



drogué


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mars 2005)

allez zou


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> allez zou



où ça


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> où ça


il a dit zou pas zip, t'en fais pas


----------



## Freelancer (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila.....
> 
> pour celui de Rome , un accent.. :love: ....mais surement trop jeune pour moi
> 
> pour celui du nord de france... ...mais bon il est marié, un tas de gamins et...toujours trop jeune pour moi


 
Un homme n'est jamais trop jeune. dans sa tete peut etre. mais bon, t'es pas obligé de le faire parler. c'est meme recommandé, de pas les faire parler   
mais bon, je peux comprendre : une pointe d'accent anglais avec un petit sourire (ça me rappelle james... mais bon, il est un peu tot pour parler de ça. il y a certainement des enfants qui regardent)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Un homme n'est jamais trop jeune. dans sa tete peut etre. mais bon, t'es pas obligé de le faire parler. c'est meme recommandé, de pas les faire parler
> mais bon, je peux comprendre : une pointe d'accent anglais avec un petit sourire (ça me rappelle james... mais bon, il est un peu tot pour parler de ça. il y a certainement des enfants qui regardent)


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

....soliloque.


Je.....

....tertouille....


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> drogué


 D'abord, c'est drogué*e*


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....tertouille....


lapin compris


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, c'est drogué*e*



bon, j'ai une petite soif :rateau: chouette j'ai du miss kittin dans itunes :love:


----------



## MrStone (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> lapin compris



la pocon prit ?


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> la pocon prit ?



Con prend rien d't'façon


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

hop, encore un café :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop, encore un café :love:


 Et apres ca tu oses me traiter de droguee ???


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et apres ca tu oses me traiter de droguee ???



faut comparé les doses :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

j'en ai marre de ces coupures, en Corse....j'essaie de faire une partie d'AOM avec Pablito de puis Trois jours et ça coupe toute les 30mn.....  

bon, je vais aller faire un tour a l'apple store....


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2005)

faut qu'il arrete de neiger là, ca va plus du tout ! Je flippe, je dois prendre un avion mardi !
Ca me stresse bien là !

je rejoins Patochman pour sa haine de la neige momentanement !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

haaaaaa......       

je retrouve le sourire, qui c'est que l'apple store a appele pour lui rembourser la difference de prix entre son imac G5 (fin d'annee) et les nouveaux????
et voila, un bô cadeau....manque plus qu'a negocier Ilife....
allo....oui, je suis toujours en ligne...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Toooooooooombeu la neigeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Toooooooooombeu la neigeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!



tu ne viendras pas ce soirrrrrr...............


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Et mon coeur s'habille de noirrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

Je viens de boire un Cherry Coke ®


Des années que j'en avais pas bu. Quel pied!


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaa......
> 
> je retrouve le sourire, qui c'est que l'apple store a appele pour lui rembourser la difference de prix entre son imac G5 (fin d'annee) et les nouveaux????


 
facile comme question , c'est toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de boire un Cherry Coke ®
> 
> 
> Des années que j'en avais pas bu. Quel pied!


une p'tite préférence pour le light lemon


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Perso c'est le pepsi citron


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

ice-tea mangue !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> facile comme question , c'est toi



Gagné      et hop, ilife..... la totale...
manquait plus que la turlute mais avec ça voix de Bariton ça l'aurait peut etre pas fait....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Cuba libre....(rhum coca...) non, ça marche pas....
coca vanille ...alors....


----------



## soget (3 Mars 2005)

Joue à ça

http://www.corwin.ca/gridlock/


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

Oui il est excellent ce petit jeu


----------



## chupastar (3 Mars 2005)

Je m'embête tellement que ça fait une heure que je regarde mon poisson rouge lécher les bords de son aquarium...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

soget a dit:
			
		

> Joue à ça
> 
> http://www.corwin.ca/gridlock/



j'adore mais ca ce complique pâs assez....j'en ai fait que 7 mais j'y retourne....en attendant joue a ça......

choisis un jeu


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Cuba libre....




MOUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!

          

'scusez-moi.... J'en pleure de rire......


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Cuba libre....(rhum coca...) non, ça marche pas....
> coca vanille ...alors....



Nan, rien de tout çà : pinacolada, y a que çà de vrai


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

allons, te mets pas dans cet etat, allez, viens, je t'en paie un avec un zeste de citron et de gros glacons....


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

enfin tout le monde n'aime pas :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, rien de tout çà : pinacolada, y a que çà de vrai



Alcool de fillette, un Mojito tout au plus....    

hum...le rhum, c'est bon avec n'importe quoi....


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin tout le monde n'aime pas :rateau:


 
T'es saoul mackie ?  Arrête de lire toutes ces histoires d'alcool, tu te trompes de fil après..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

téquila, of course, mais la vrai, celle de là-bas (parce qu'ici elle sert plutôt à nettoyer les moteurs de tondeuses)


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es saoul mackie ?  Arrête de lire toutes ces histoires d'alcool, tu te trompes de fil après..



non un 20" c'est vraiment trop petit :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> téquila, of course, mais la vrai, celle de là-bas (parce qu'ici elle sert plutôt à nettoyer les moteurs de tondeuses)


mouais, bien vu....mais sel / citron...pas n'importe comment.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, bien vu....mais sel / citron...pas n'importe comment.....


ouais c'est vrai : si on doit boire autant le faire bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

*SPAM !!!*


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> *SPAM !!!*



un p'tit creux ?


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

*BAM !!! ???*


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> *SPAM !!!*



Vlam, cram, swam, pam....c'est quoi ton nouveau jeu???

ha! je sais, spyware et camoulox....


----------



## soget (3 Mars 2005)

Ou, je joue à ça

http://www.tv4.se/lattjo/kojan/bilbanan.asp


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

Je ronronne....


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je ronronne....


on s'entend plus minichatter


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

<accent Liegeois>Je suis malaaaaaaaaaateeeeuuuuuh :casse:  :rateau: </accent Liegeois>


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> on s'entend plus minichatter



On dit miniminouter


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <accent Liegeois>Je suis malaaaaaaaaaateeeeuuuuuh :casse:  :rateau: </accent Liegeois>



bon medoc  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

je décolle ...  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2005)

Je viens faire un tour sur les forums... que je déserte un peu depuis 15 jours. Trop de taf! 

Comment ça va tout le monde? :love:  
Je demande pas à Roberto qui, visiblement, va très bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [Mode=Je_suis_un_garçon_sensib'_ON]
> *J'ai vu mes AFFIIIIICHES PARTOOOOOUT EN VIIIIILLLE !! Trop chooooOOOOuuuette !*
> [/Mode=Je_suis_un_garçon_sensib'_OFF]
> 
> ...



_*DES PHOTOS ! DES PHOTOS !

*Mais non ! pas de ta facture ... des affiches ! 
_


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je viens faire un tour sur les forums... que je déserte un peu depuis 15 jours. Trop de taf!
> 
> Comment ça va tout le monde? :love:
> Je demande pas à Roberto qui, visiblement, va très bien.




C'est à c't'heure là que tu rentres?


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [Mode=Je_suis_un_garçon_sensib'_ON]
> *J'ai vu mes AFFIIIIICHES PARTOOOOOUT EN VIIIIILLLE !! Trop chooooOOOOuuuette !*
> [/Mode=Je_suis_un_garçon_sensib'_OFF]
> 
> ...


  rien vu 
la  neige sans doute !

  :rateau:












 quoi pas la même ville ? et alors ? :hein:


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

le code APE c'est un peu comme le code ROME, mais pas pareil, sinon ça serait trop simple


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :king:
> Ouais d'ailleurs : je voulais vous demander, y a *des taureaux ascendant balance*, parmi vous ?
> 
> ...



En même temps avec un statut "boulesque" tel que le tien


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

Quelle belle tirade Roberto :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

bon, je viens de rentré, il y a 20 cm de neige dans le jardin !!! du jamais vu et ça continue !!! :rateau: Angie soigne toi bien


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

là je refaits avce Illustrator une coupe transversale de CMOS 

:sick:


* EDIT *

Et après y'a la DRAM qui m'attend


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

Work is almost over, I will soon go home :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Work is almost over, I will soon go home :love: :love: :love:



bye


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Et après y'a la DRAM qui m'attend


C'est un véritable d... euh SCANDALE !!! voila


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

vi, et en plus je comprends rien à ce que je fais _tu viens de manquer te manger 7 points dans le museau toi_


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mars 2005)

Moi j'ai fini mes devoirs ! Ouf...
et j'ai créé un sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92272  

(jespère que cette fosi vous ne parlez pas de c... et que je ne vous dérange pas ! ) 

Allez ! A table...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fini mes devoirs ! Ouf...
> et j'ai créé un sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=92272
> 
> (jespère que cette fosi vous ne parlez pas de c... et que je ne vous dérange pas ! )
> ...




on va voir dans quelle sauce on peut  l'accomoder


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

bon ben moi je suis pas encor parti


----------



## sofiping (3 Mars 2005)

bonsoir tutti ,   

je vais manger un petit morceau et je repasse toute a l'heure   

y'a des fois on fait des trucs.......incroyables


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> bon ben moi je suis pas encor parti






c'est tout a fait comprehensible et acceptable comme excuse
de faire des heures sup avec l'arrivée d'une troisieme bouche a nourrir    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

bon'ap.
je vais moi aussi passer a table....

a tout de suite...


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout a fait comprehensible et acceptable comme excuse
> de faire des heures sup avec l'arrivée d'une troisieme bouche a nourrir    :love:



 ben c'est pas payé plus 

_comment ça t'avais qu'à pas avoir le statut de cadre _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas payé plus
> 
> _comment ça t'avais qu'à pas avoir le statut de cadre _




haaaaa le fameux forfait 200h/mois !!!!   

souvenir, souvenir...


mais bon, oublie pas les primes mensuelles , trimestrielles, semestrielles et annuelles

moi j'ai touj aimé celle annuelle , d'un coup j'en avais 4  :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2005)

y'en a pas autant, enfin faut pas se plaindre : je suis bien payé par rapport au niveau national


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

note : prévoir des skis de fond pour demain :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

bon là marre de marre        


comment pirater le pc de l'homme? 


lui et ses telechargement !!!! :hein: 
 il me prend tt la bande passante et a moi
il me faut un siecle pour ouvrir une page  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon là marre de marre
> 
> 
> comment pirater le pc de l'homme?
> ...



Fous-y un virus dans son PC !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon là marre de marre
> 
> 
> comment pirater le pc de l'homme?
> ...



installe VNC ou Apple Remote Desktop :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Mars 2005)

Moi, j'attends que la Nouvelle Star commence :love:  :love:  :love: 

Me réjouis!

A + les cocos! :style:


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : prévoir des skis de fond pour demain :rateau:


 
En rentrant du bahut, sur le chemin du retour, il ya avait encore de la neige, moi j'étais en groll de skate et juste à coté je voyais des tracec de raquettes, c'est un truc de fou.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lui et ses telechargement !!!! :hein:
> il me prend tt la bande passante




quoi!!! tu vis avec un Pirate....waow....et il a un bandeau sur l'oeil????
  

ha! si tu veux un virus, je dois en avoir un sur un cd....au cas ou....et puis on en vois jamais des virus alors....je les conserve....(forcement, ils sont aprivoisés et ne sont sauvages que dans la jungle XP)


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'attends que la Nouvelle Star commence :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Me réjouis!
> 
> A + les cocos! :style:


 
Moi aussi, mais là ce sera beaucoupo moin drôles, maintenant qu'ils ont virés les tocard....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> installe VNC ou Apple Remote Desktop :rateau:





grrrr     

j'ai pas acces a son pc avec remote !!! :mouais:


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mars 2005)

Alé moi j'y vais à demain et je dois recopier au propre mon devoir d'éductaion civique (après la nouvelle star bien sûr !) je repasse...


-_En fait je reste, mes parents skate la big TV d'en bas, je dois me taper la télé de la salle de jeu, mais avec l'ordi juste à côté...._


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quoi!!! tu vis avec un Pirate....waow....et il a un bandeau sur l'oeil????




il avait arreté......il ne telechargait que de virus     


là je sais pas quelle mouche l'a piqué
il a recommencé  :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il avait arreté......il ne telechargait que de virus
> 
> 
> là je sais pas quelle mouche l'a piqué
> il a recommencé  :mouais:



c'est ça les gangster, ils te disent qu'il se feront plus choper, qu'il recommenceront plus....et.....
mais, ça fait quoi de vivre dangereusement.....


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Bon c'est prêt, à table !!!!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il a recommencé  :mouais:



dit lui "c'est moi ou le téléchargement" (met un body string ça aide  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Alé moi j'y vais à demain et je dois recopier au propre mon devoir d'éductaion civique (après la nouvelle star bien sûr !) je repasse...



L'éducation civique, ça devrait être de ne PAS regarder la nouvelle star


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit lui "c'est moi ou le téléchargement" (met un body string ça aide  )


ne mets rien, ça aide aussi.....sauf si il rajoute : ok, le telechargement ....parce qu'avec le froid qu'il fait....

bon....que les choses soit claire.....:
ça va chier....maintenant je boule à 2 (ça va Mackie, te moque pas....)
je viens de doubler mes capacites de vous faire plaisir (ou pas)....
alors, Mefi!

ps: pourquoi j'ai 2 points depuis aujourd'hui???? quelqu'un a une reponse....


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: pourquoi j'ai 2 points depuis aujourd'hui???? quelqu'un a une reponse....


Arrêtez un peu tous de vous poser cette question


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez un peu tous de vous poser cette question




Arrêtez un peu tous de pas répondre à cette question....


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> L'éducation civique, ça devrait être de ne PAS regarder la nouvelle star



  Mais ça fait tellement de bien de décompresser devant ces émissions cucu la praline :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça fait tellement de bien de décompresser devant ces émissions cucu la praline :love:



Boh, ma, ch'préfère flooder pour décompresser


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

quelle soirée sympa, va valait le coup d'attendre :love:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle soirée sympa, va valait le coup d'attendre :love:




pour moi aussi c'est sympa,     :love:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelle soirée sympa, va valait le coup d'attendre :love:


Des photos ?

Non ?

Des logs alors ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

vivement jeudi prochain alors :love:


----------



## Caster (3 Mars 2005)

j'ai honte, mais je regarde : _Nouvelle Star_


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vivement jeudi prochain alors :love:



tu as l'air de bien aimer le jeudi toi?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu as l'air de bien aimer le jeudi toi?



oui, j'adore  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'adore  :rose:



et peut-on savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et peut-on savoir pourquoi ?



mystère  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Mars 2005)

C'est pas parce que c'est le jour du retour le Jeudi ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mystère  :love:



même pas drôle alors : un indice?


----------



## madlen (3 Mars 2005)

Faite de beau rêves, il est temps de se reposer l'esprit et de faire un peu de cardio...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> même pas drôle alors : un indice?



peu être après jeudi prochain


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être après jeudi prochain




l'espoir fait vivre..

enfin personnellement jeudi prochain, si il n'y a pas la grève, j'irai sans doute au dinez macgé ..  

PS : on vient de me prévenir que c'est le 11 , donc vendredi, dommage le vendredi je ne pourrais pas


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

vivement jeudi prochain en tout cas :rose:


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vendredi le diner



oui je sais on vient de me le dire sur ichat,


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais on vient de me le dire sur ichat,




de qui peu t-il bien s'agir ?


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de qui peu t-il bien s'agir ?



tu ne dis rien sur le fameux jeudi je ne dirais rien sur cette personne


----------



## Avril-VII (3 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit à tous !

Pour moi c'est bon, fini mes devoirs, jpeux dormir.
Le problème et que, si ca recommence comme hier soir, mon chat sera sur mon lit et il me piffera quand je voudrai me coucher ! He hooo!!!! C'est mon lit non ?!


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> l'espoir fait vivre..
> 
> enfin personnellement jeudi prochain, si il n'y a pas la grève, j'irai sans doute au dinez macgé ..
> 
> PS : on vient de me prévenir que c'est le 11 , donc vendredi, dommage le vendredi je ne pourrais pas


Euh pour moi c'est toujours le 10, ou alors y a une couille* dans le thread à golf...


*me demandez pas à qui...


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tu ne dis rien sur le fameux jeudi je ne dirais rien sur cette personne



personne n'en sait rien alors


----------



## kathy h (3 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> personne n'en sait rien alors



voilà le mystère est entier..



Golf :


----------



## golf (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> l'espoir fait vivre..
> 
> enfin personnellement jeudi prochain, si il n'y a pas la grève, j'irai sans doute au dinez macgé ..
> 
> PS : on vient de me prévenir que c'est le 11 , donc vendredi, dommage le vendredi je ne pourrais pas


Non, c'est maintenu au jeudi 10


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> voilà le mystère est entier..



et pour longtemps :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Mars 2005)

Là ménant j'ai ptet réussi à installer alsa* sur ma machine au labo (par ssh).
On verra demain si il marche comme prévu   



* _Advanced Linux Sound Architecture_


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2005)

là j'ai hyper envie d'allumer une clope.
mais j'en ai pas


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> là j'ai hyper envie d'allumer une clope.
> mais j'en ai pas



Souriez


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2005)

je t'en offrirai bien une mais tu es issy et moi là......


----------



## je hais les ordis (3 Mars 2005)

tu prends trop d'avance pour demain la stook, avec un jeu de mot comme ca tu peux etre absent au moins jusqu'a lundi


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir dendri


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour tutti , moi j'ai passée le debut de soirée avec CLINT son chapeau et son cigarillos
au coin de la bouche   :love: WOUAHHHHH . La vraie star c'est lui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant j'ai ptet réussi à installer alsa* sur ma machine au labo



ALSA ? Tu compte tirer au flan ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tutti , moi j'ai passée le debut de soirée avec CLINT son chapeau et son cigarillos
> au coin de la bouche   :love: WOUAHHHHH . La vraie star c'est lui !



Bonsoir toute seule !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tutti , moi j'ai passée le debut de soirée avec CLINT son chapeau et son cigarillos
> au coin de la bouche   :love: WOUAHHHHH . La vraie star c'est lui !



Vi, mais paske là, c'était un vrai western, sans spaghettis


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

tout juste un petit peu de sauce tomate autour de la bouche  quand le méchant essaye de le mettre KO dans le desert ...mais j'etais super confiante :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> tout juste un petit peu de sauce tomate autour de la bouche  quand le méchant essaye de le mettre KO dans le desert ...mais j'etais super confiante :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est vrai que dans ses films américains, il est pas mal. C'est pas John Wayne, mais y s'est pas mal démerdé avec ces coyotes à foie jaune


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

ah non alors là je suis pas d'accord avec la comparaison avec john W.   
Mis je suis super partiale avec clint ...  :love: JE SUIS FAN  :love: et puis y sais faire atre chose que monter a cheval 


Salut star  Tu permets que je ta pelle star ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

Salut spyro...promis je ne t'appelerais sirop que si tu me traite encore de ASV .... tu me dois encore une ch'tite explication , passons     

au fait , t'as vu j'ai reussi a transporter ton petit dessin !!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Salut star  Tu permets que je ta pelle star ?



Oui ça m'ira !  :style:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui Samira !  :style:



Mais pourquoi tu l'appelle Samira?  :hein:  :rateau:   



PS: oui, je sais, un suppo et au lit...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Je sais pas ça m'a pris comme ça d'un coup !


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

c'est étrange , c'est toujours un peu les mêmes qui se retrouvent sous les étoiles  a discuter


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Non pas tant que ça ...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

Allez au revoir et bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit dendri


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Je vais aller regarder la télé... 

bonne nuit les z'amis


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non pas tant que ça ...



 :rose:une chose est  sure c'est jaime bien faire un petit tour sur macGé , vous etes assez      voir des fois super    ....bref je crois que je vais m'installer 

pour l'instant je suis un peu   :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  alors bonne nuit tutti   :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Les jeunes fatiguent vite ... 

Bonne nuit  :love:


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2005)

a ces du beaux on geule sur les personnes qui font des fautes ou qui ecrive en texto mais alors les message cripter en smiley ca y vas il sont beaux les defenceurs de la langue francaise



(je déconne)


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les jeunes fatiguent vite ...
> 
> Bonne nuit  :love:



Pas tant que ça... je suis toujours là    

_(Hum...ben oui, je me suis re-servi un verre...)_   :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Je parlais des jeunes ...


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais des jeunes ...



'foiré va!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2005)

on est jeune jusqua quelle age parce que je suis toujours vivant mais je suis d accor qu il y a beaucoup de couche tot .


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Monsieur (ou madame suivant comment on regarde) 'foiré  :love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on est jeune jusqua quelle age parce que je suis toujours vivant mais je suis d accor qu il y a beaucoup de couche tot .



 oui c'est vrai ça , on est jeune jusqu'a qu'elle heure ? euh je veut dire Age  :mouais: 

eh oui je suis encore là !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Sofiping tu peux bouler !!!!!!    

Quoi ça se voit ? :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

ah, une emission sur l'economie du net sur tf1

MSN, vas-y la pub...
suspens, vont-ils évoquer Ichat ?... c'est mal barré...


----------



## toys (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ah, une emission sur l'economie du net sur tf1



nul j ai 300 chaines avec le sat et je recois même pas tf1 (se qui dabitude n'est pas dérangent)


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping tu peux bouler !!!!!!
> 
> Quoi ça se voit ? :rateau:



 eh star tu me facilite pas la transmition , tu es partout , C'EST QOI BOULER ...FAIRE DES BOULES... . Je me reconnais plus là!


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Elektro t'as mis un lien dans "vous écouter quoi ?"


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

on va arreter le flood dans "musique" parce qu'on va se faire engueuler à force 

_(bon, la bouteille est presque vide, je reste encore un peu   :love: )_


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

C'est bien ce que je disais ...


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

là, je viens de finir ce magnifique roman photo :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là, je viens de finir ce magnifique roman photo :love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

a la question : vous faites quoi là ; maintenant ...je réponds :
Je suis en train de comprendre que effectivement il ne faut pas s'eloigner du sujet et que toute nioub que je suis , il faut respecter le flood et surtout ne pas oublier de bouler :affraid:
j'ai pas tout compris mais je sent que ça rentre


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Excellent Franswa!!!   
(juste une police pas top niveau lisibilité)

pfiou, ma pauvre connexion n'est pas rapide pour le dl!  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a la question : vous faites quoi là ; maintenant ...je réponds :
> Je suis en train de comprendre que effectivement il ne faut pas s'eloigner du sujet et que toute nioub que je suis , il faut respecter le flood et surtout ne pas oublier de bouler :affraid:
> j'ai pas tout compris mais je sent que ça rentre



Tu as les bases c'est déjà ça !


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Franswa!!!
> (juste une police pas top niveau lisibilité)
> 
> pfiou, ma pauvre connexion n'est pas rapide pour le dl!  :rose:


 Merci à toi et Stargazer !!! 
Pour si peu, ça a été un travail très long et très dur  Mais je me suis bien marré quand même :love:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bouler
> j'ai pas tout compris mais je sent que ça rentre



  

 désolé, c'est l'alcool qui me donne un mauvais esprit  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Il a bon dos l'alcool ...


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

je fais quoi ? je souhaite bonne nuit a tout le monde  :sleep:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il a bon dos l'alcool ...



bon gout j'aurai dit!


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

je fais quoi ? je souhaite bonne nuit a tout le monde  :sleep:   


 je sentais que le verbe rentrer allait pas passer


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je fais quoi ? je souhaite bonne nuit a tout le monde  :sleep:



Tu fais comme bon te semble ici ! 

Si tu vas te coucher je te souhaite une bonne nuit


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme bon te semble ici !
> 
> Si tu vas te coucher je te souhaite une bonne nuit


 et moi ?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je sentais que le verbe rentrer allait pas passer



Tu vas attirer l'elektro avec celle-là aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et moi ?



Et toi quoi ? 

Bonne nuit à toi aussi !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> bon gout j'aurai dit!



Arf© c'est vrai !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comme bon te semble ici !
> 
> Si tu vas te coucher je te souhaite une bonne nuit



idem, bonne nuit   



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je sentais que le verbe rentrer allait pas passer



tu vois, tu commence à devenir une habituée   

Bonne nuit à toi aussi Franswa


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et toi quoi ?
> 
> Bonne nuit à toi aussi !


 Bonne nuit  !!!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, tu commence à devenir une habituée



Qu'est-ce que je disais ...


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas attirer l'elektro avec celle-là aussi !



Mdrrrr, j'ai pas osé


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Mdrrrr, j'ai pas osé



Parce que tu savais que j'étais sur tes talons !


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu savais que j'étais sur tes talons !



ben oui, ça m'inquiète de te savoir dans mon dos  :affraid:  :affraid:     :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

C'est vrai que ça me ferait peur aussi ...


----------



## nonos (4 Mars 2005)

et bien là je vais aller dodo car je suis HS bonne nuit les gens:sleep:


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Mars 2005)

A un endroit on se couche... Ailleurs on se lève
 Il pleut ça tape sur la taule du toit (et sur les nerfs)
 :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2005)

Viens ici, y'a plein de neige tout partout c'est zouli :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Mais comment vous faites pour avoir de la neige de partout ?    
ici, pas un seul flocon tombé...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

C'est joli téhéran ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli téhéran ?



un télécran ?


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai vu hier, on peut choisir sa couleur de télécran maintenant... jaune, rouge... faut que je m'en trouve un 

Je bois un café en pensant à Téhéran et à ses fêtes "dignes des plus belles fêtes parisiennes", dixit Morvarid, une  Perle persanne qui m'en parlait en 2000... comme quoi, derrière le voile tombé sur ce pays, tout n'est pas noir pour tout le monde, rien ne change... Je repense à ma tante qui parlait d'Ispahan en 1974, de ses roses et de ses soirées douces dans ses lettres de voyage, du Shah qu'on encensait alors. Je repense à Alexandre et à ses cités essaimées jusqu'aux confins de l'Afghanistan, dont j'ai vu les cartes hier.

Pensées du matin... et bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2005)

Bah t'as vu ou t'habites aussi dtc ??

Nimes sous la neige sa doit etre ultra rarissime


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as vu ou t'habites aussi dtc ??
> 
> Nimes sous la neige sa doit etre ultra rarissime



Ouais, et dès qu'il y a trois flocons au sol, c'est la panique générale   
C'est pour ça que je voulais de la neige ! 
 :love:    :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as vu ou t'habites aussi dtc ??



nan, j'habite pas dans mon ©, je le traine partout avec moi, c'est suffisant


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Mars 2005)

..........ronronne.........

Ronronronronronronron...........


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah t'as vu ou t'habites aussi dtc ??
> 
> Nimes sous la neige sa doit etre ultra rarissime




il me semble qu'il vait neigé en 89, non ? J'y habitais à l'époque mais là, j'ai un... blanc


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

ça caille grave :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça caille grave :rateau:





J'opine du bonnet comme on dit...

Au fait Mackie, tu fais une fête pour tes 22222 posts ? Préviens juste _les flics_ au cas où ça fait trop de bruit...


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sofiping tu peux bouler !!!!!!


Ah oui tiens c'est vrai ça


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Salut  ici (Normandie) il fait un soleil d'enfer.

La journée s'annonce plutôt bien, ça change...combien de temps ça va durer ?


----------



## madlen (4 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Salut  ici (Normandie) il fait un soleil d'enfer.
> 
> La journée s'annonce plutôt bien, ça change...combien de temps ça va durer ?



Région Genevoise, c'est sur la bonne voie pour le soleil. Mais y a de la neige hors de la ville, c'est chouette ;-)

Sinon je Flashouille


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## iTof (4 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


 bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour



'jour, tofounet


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour 

:sleep:  ce matin suis :sleep: 






			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Salut spyro...promis je ne t'appelerais sirop que si tu me traite encore de ASV .... tu me dois encore une ch'tite explication , passons




je devole le mystere? 

bon ASV :  age ,sexe , ville .......pas compliqué pourtant non ? 


tu veux aussi savoir pour le boulages de boules?

haa là, je sais pas si j'ai le droit de le dire


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

bonjour 



:mouais:




bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je devole le mystere?
> 
> bon ASV :  age ,sexe , ville .......pas compliqué pourtant non ?


Bon alors si on en vient à ça, je précise qu'il s'agit d'une formule de bienvenue usitée sur des "t'chat", des trucs de discussion quoi, dont certains sont en fait des trucs de drague virtuelle, et donc cette expression était ici utilisée _dans un but humoristique_ afin de "singer" un comportement prédateur à l'égard de tout nioubie qui accorde ses adjectifs et ses pronoms au féminin*  







_*non je ne parle pas de mackie,
qui lui les accorde comme il peut 
_​


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

là je comprend pourquoi patochman a pris des vacances pour voirses potes  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :love:


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

:hein:  AAARRRGGGGGG je viens de faire trois fois le tour du quartier a chercher mon chien et ça s'est fini par un sprint. Heureusement que des fois y me fait rire sinon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





			
				lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 'jour, tofounet



Salut les gugusses  :rateau: 

Je vous dis pas bonjour comme cela je n'aurai pas à dire au revoir   

Spécialement pour l'ancêtre :


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Wouf wouf


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

reprenons un café pour combattre le froid :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Wouf wouf



Ron ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

zuuuu un café......mais chez moi il y a aussi le soleil ......et -3°


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ron ?





t'as fini toi de ronronner où tu passe ?


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> reprenons un café pour combattre le froid :love:



tu prendrais pas une petite poire avec ton cafe ? ca rechauffe tout aussi bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

Vais aller me chercher un cappuccino :love:


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

Quand je vous lis, je me demande si on vit dans le même pays  

Je comprends pourquoi on a 1000 nouveaux habitants par mois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)




----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> :hein: AAARRRGGGGGG je viens de faire trois fois le tour du quartier a chercher mon chien et ça s'est fini par un sprint. Heureusement que des fois y me fait rire sinon


 
T'aurais fait le tour du quartier dans l'autre sens que ton chien et le tour etait joué :rateau:  

Quoi je sors deja ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> et donc cette expression était ici utilisée _dans un but humoristique_




Hum  :mouais: Vivivi


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu prendrais pas une petite poire avec ton cafe ? ca rechauffe tout aussi bien



non pas au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> :hein:  AAARRRGGGGGG je viens de faire trois fois le tour du quartier a chercher mon chien et ça s'est fini par un sprint. Heureusement que des fois y me fait rire sinon





me parle pas de chien qui se barrent !!!!!  

copine chiante part en vacance , me laissant son truc plissé royal a 10.000 euros   

bon, j'habitait au 4eme sans ascenseur et quand fifille a proposé de le sortir entre midi/14 h j'ai pas craché dessus.....  

qulques minutes apres fifille sonne, desesperé en pleur , la chose plissé c'est barré   

zut flut et m. , copine chiante  va me tuer !!  

on part dans la direction du chien, je demande au passants 
et bien oui , on la vu par ici , par là.....et rezut , on me dit que des gitans ils essayent de le chopper 

on arrive sur  la grande place, la où copine habite: 
le plissé royal se balade tranquillement et royalment sur la place  :mouais: 

je l'appelle , peut etre un peu fort, toul monde se retourne :rose:
le plissé se barre en me voyant mais , moi vers la droite et fifille vers la gauche de la tour on est  arrivées enfn a le chopper


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vous lis, je me demande si on vit dans le même pays
> 
> Je comprends pourquoi on a 1000 nouveaux habitants par mois...



on ce demande bien pourquoi :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

bon, je vais pas tarder a aller attaquer la fnac :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

Merci eBay :love: J'ai recu mon vinyl collector de Bjork :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me parle pas de chien qui se barrent !!!!!
> 
> copine chiante part en vacance , me laissant son truc plissé royal a 10.000 euros
> 
> ...



Tu veux parler de ces clebs qu'ont une liposuccion d'origine ? J'espère que tu l'as repassé avant de lui rendre, ça se fait pas de rendre des affaires toutes fripées


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci eBay :love: J'ai recu mon vinyl collector de Bjork :love:



BJORK MEDULLA LIMITED EDITION DOUBLE LP ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais pas tarder a aller attaquer la fnac :rateau:



 :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu te lance dans le hold up ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est de la "Roberto Vendez mania" ou quoi ça ???


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: Tu te lance dans le hold up ?



je suis en manque de lecture :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vous lis, je me demande si on vit dans le même pays
> 
> Je comprends pourquoi on a 1000 nouveaux habitants par mois...



Bouh, je trouve même ça parfois lassant tout ce ciel bleu...  :mouais:   
300 jours sde beau temps par an, ça laisse le temps de s'habituer


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> BJORK MEDULLA LIMITED EDITION DOUBLE LP ?


 Vi :love:


Ke je swi conteeeeeeeenteeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuh :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Merci eBay :love: J'ai recu mon vinyl collector de Bjork :love:


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la "Roberto Vendez mania" ou quoi ça ???


viiiii :love: j'avoue, je suis FAN :love:


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me parle pas de chien qui se barrent !!!!!
> 
> copine chiante part en vacance , me laissant son truc plissé royal a 10.000 euros
> 
> ...


morte de rire   

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._

zut 

Toi tu perds rien pour attendre toi.


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> :sleep:  ce matin suis :sleep:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> [ pas compliqué du tout mais....quand tu sais pas.........tu sais pas




maintenant tu sais donc tu peux repondre au dragon spyro


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant tu sais donc tu peux repondre au dragon spyro



Vi paske c'est un as, Spyro


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


  pas manger, ecouter !


----------



## sofiping (4 Mars 2005)

eh si je lui donnais un coup de boule pour lui montrer que je suis pas rancuniére  
non non non ...temps que je ne maitrise pas encore bien le sujet je vais.....M'ABSTENIRRRRR , je vous sents a l'affut


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2005)

Là je termine le montage d'un film que nous avons tourné avec trois collègues pour montrer: "que faire en cas d'accident de la main avec amputation complète de doigts."
Ca va être assez drôle je pense.  

Je les posterais peut-être dans le bar après la conférence ou avant pour tester.


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

je suis sur le point de m'endormir ..... et je sens que je vais faire une petite sieste ....


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

les gens

là je viens de me lever et je vais aller prendre ma douche pour essayer de me reveiller completement  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je termine le montage d'un film que nous avons tourné avec trois collègues pour montrer:* "que faire en cas d'accident de la main avec amputation complète de doigts."*
> Ca va être assez drôle je pense.
> 
> Je les posterais peut-être dans le bar après la conférence ou avant pour tester.




en plein apres midi serait l'ideale  

on est loins des repas et sa pourrait eventuellement reveiller
les adeptes de la sieste


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> pour essayer de me reveiller completement  :sleep:



Est-ce bien raisonnable ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> les gens
> 
> là je viens de me lever et je vais aller prendre ma douche pour essayer de me reveiller completement  :sleep:



  Elektroseb

Je préférai ton ancien avatar qui rappelle mon pseudo


----------



## MrStone (4 Mars 2005)

Coffee time :love:


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Elektroseb
> 
> Je préférai ton ancien avatar qui rappelle mon pseudo



 Pitchfork

j'avais besoin d'un lifting :love: 
t'aime pas mon Jad Wio ?


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

plus qu'a attendre jeudi prochain :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork
> 
> j'avais besoin d'un lifting :love:
> t'aime pas mon Jad Wio ?



Je ne savais pas que c'était Jadwio   

Je n'ai jamais trop écouté sa musique à l'époque et maintenant je roule plutôt pour D-Side qu'Elegy


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa pourrait eventuellement reveiller
> les adeptes de la sieste



C'est clair que rien que les petites musiques kitsch que j'ai choisi pour agrémenter le film, ça réveille.


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

Toc toc toc ça dort la dedans, il y a quelqu'un?

je ne fais que passer pour boire un grand café, il est chaud j'espère


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Toc toc toc ça dort la dedans, il y a quelqu'un?
> 
> je ne fais que passer pour boire un grand café, il est chaud j'espère



j'en prend un aussi


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Toc toc toc ça dort la dedans, il y a quelqu'un?


 te brûle pas avec ton café


----------



## Muti (4 Mars 2005)

ici aussi en Haute Vienne ça neige,alors bonjour à tous!Je vois pas le rapport mais tant pis!Je suis presque bloquée chez moi et je me les casse en plus de me les geler!Pourtant ce soir je dois aller à la médiathèque faire un stage sur le net,quel programme!je suis une toute nouvelle internaute et une novice pur jus en mac,j'ai déjà utilisé le forum depuis 2 jours pour poser des question idiotes de deb.,j'en suis ravie car j'ai eu des réponses et pas idiotes du tout.Bon j'arrête de vous tenir la jambe à bientôt....catherine


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vi :love:
> 
> 
> Ke je swi conteeeeeeeenteeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuh :love: :love: :love:


 Si qq'un sait ou je peux le trouver, je cherche l'edition speciale vinyle rose de Post :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Si qq'un sait ou je peux le trouver, je cherche l'edition speciale vinyle rose :love:



je vais voir si ça ce trouve


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

bon je retourne bosser, j'ai reçu plein de pièces a monter :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là je termine le montage d'un film que nous avons tourné avec trois collègues pour montrer: "que faire en cas d'accident de la main avec amputation complète de doigts."
> Ca va être assez drôle je pense.
> 
> Je les posterais peut-être dans le bar après la conférence ou avant pour tester.



Avec un lien vers ce sujet ??   :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus qu'a attendre jeudi prochain :love:




Wait wait wait quoi ! fais gaffe quand même, s'il pleut, ça devient wet wet wet


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

un petit café... le ciel...  toujours bleu...  mais un peut d'eau ne ferait pas de mal aux vignes...  et aux arbres fruitiers...  

Bonne journée tutti...


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2005)

Non rien .... A part que cette journée commence réellement à me gonfler ...Donc j'ai peur d'exploser !!!

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2005)

Ah toi aussi Karl ??


----------



## mado (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un petit café... le ciel... toujours bleu...  mais un peut d'eau ne ferait pas de mal aux vignes... et aux arbres fruitiers...
> 
> Bonne journée tutti...


 
Ben oui, toujours beau...   

Dis, au fait, le référendum c'est pour le 29 mai  .. Je dis ça au cas où, enfin, tu vois quoi..


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi en Haute Vienne ça neige,alors bonjour à tous!Je vois pas le rapport mais tant pis!Je suis presque bloquée chez moi et je me les casse en plus de me les geler!Pourtant ce soir je dois aller à la médiathèque faire un stage sur le net,quel programme!je suis une toute nouvelle internaute et une novice pur jus en mac,j'ai déjà utilisé le forum depuis 2 jours pour poser des question idiotes de deb.,j'en suis ravie car j'ai eu des réponses et pas idiotes du tout.Bon j'arrête de vous tenir la jambe à bientôt....catherine



 et bienvenue ici. Ah le limousin, j'y ai habité cinq ans, que de paysages sympa. Pis alors, si t'aimes la neige ... dix jours après y avoir emménagé, je ne voyais plus les (jeunes) thuyas de mon jardin, entièrement recouverts


----------



## KARL40 (4 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi Karl ??


 
Cela fait toujours plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul ... Ca me redonne (presque) le sourire !!!


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, toujours beau...
> 
> Dis, au fait, le référendum c'est pour le 29 mai  .. Je dis ça au cas où, enfin, tu vois quoi..



ben tu as raison...  vais noter ça tout de suite dans mes tablettes...      



En tous cas...  bientôt les ballades au bord de la mer...   :style:   j'en rêve... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

5 vertical, 11 lettres, "permet de faire entendre sa voix même à grande distance"

Procuration


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2005)

là je reviens de l'Apple store 



[...]




mon mac mini il est à Prague :love: mon mac mini il est à Prague :live:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> là je reviens de l'Apple store
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca t'apprendra à payer par Tchèque


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens j'ai 1984 points disco 

And you'll see why 1984 won't be like _'1984'_...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas manger, ecouter !



Pareil, l'effet est le même






Quoique si ça se trouve c'est moins pénible à manger qu'à écouter


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Café time, cdb time... qui n'en veut ? 

_Personne n'a vu une bergère ?_


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Bonjour a tous.....
allez, petit dej......  :sleep: 
tiens, en lisant les news, je vois que cocoajt,Realplayer et iscroll2 doivent etre mise a jour....
bon, je fais tout ca et je reviens....


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai besoin d'une baby sitter _(pour mes marmots, hein !)_, _y a sa fille de 17 ans qui en fait._


Elle en fait... des marmots ? des babysitters ?  des tonnes ?   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Elle en fait... des marmots ? des babysitters ?  des tonnes ?   :mouais:


 du café !  

faut suivre un peu !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous.....
> allez, petit dej......  :sleep:
> tiens, en lisant les news, je vois que cocoajt,Realplayer et iscroll2 doivent etre mise a jour....
> bon, je fais tout ca et je reviens....



Va falloir arrêter de se lever à des heures pas possible toi


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De la garde de marmots rémunérée !
> _(La garde, pas les marmots !)_


  t'es pas clair des fois  
:rateau:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas clair des fois


Moi je trouvais ta version plus convaincante


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis épuisé : à 8h20 un entretien costaud pour 15 jours de boulot _(si ça marche ça va être stage commando InDesign© que j'ai ouvert pour la première fois hier  plus des retouches photo de haut vol genre "on-va-faire-comme-si-les-objets-et-le-tapis-et-la-lumière-étaient-là-au-moment-de-la-prise-de-vue"  :modo: )_, et puis après la CCI-l'URSAAF-la Chambre des Métiers _(tant qu'à me faire des matinées à la con, j'ai groupé ! :casse: )_, et puis un moment de détente avec la directrice de ma boite d'intérim que je tutoye, à y est, elle m'a offert trois cafés italiens délicieux et si j'ai besoin d'une baby sitter _(pour mes marmots, hein !)_, _y a sa fille de 17 ans qui en fait._
> :affraid: :mouais: :rose:
> 
> 
> ...


Note à Roberto : Ne Pas Tutoyer la Baby Sitter !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir arrêter de se lever à des heures pas possible toi



je voudrais bien mais c'est vous qui vous levez trop tot...c'est pas humain de se lever si tot...


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien mais c'est vous qui vous levez trot tot...c'est pas humain de se lever si tot...


 :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi en Haute Vienne, !je suis une toute nouvelle internaute et une novice pur jus en mac



bienvenue  love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ... trot tot...



Je connaissais le trot attelé, le trot monté le trot tinette (pour au cas où t'as une envie pressante), mais le trot tôt, c'est quoi comme trot, ça ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

hmm j'aurais juste une petite question : quelle est la meilleure boutique pour acheter du matériel de Mac sur Paris ? 

Désolé je sais que c'est pas l'endroit mais j'ai pas trouvé de reponse rapide sur le forum alors s'il vous plait dont hurt me !!


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais le trot attelé, le trot monté le trot tinette (pour au cas où t'as une envie pressante), mais le trot tôt, c'est quoi comme trot, ça ?


C'est un trot laid...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

j'adore les secrétaires.  


Là quelqu'un vient de rentrer dans le bureau et demande à voir madame X. Une secrétaire répond le plus spontanément du monde : "elle est partie faire pipi".


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

je passe


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

encore 2 heures a tenir :rateau:


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2005)

je repasse


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore 2 heures a tenir :rateau:


ben viagra


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

je trépasse


OK je vais a surcouf....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est un trot laid...



Ah ! C'est pour troller, alors ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais le trot attelé, le trot monté le trot tinette (pour au cas où t'as une envie pressante), mais le trot tôt, c'est quoi comme trot, ça ?



ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas ecrit.......trot...trop....
   


c'est bien cette fonction editer.....  


bon, le petit dej' est englouti et la douche est prise...allez, maintenant je me secoue....


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je repasse


TU fais la cuisine aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je repasse



adresse svp ?   

je t'envoie illico fifille avec son repassage !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> TU fais la cuisine aussi ?



Seulement le poisson !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas ecrit.......trot...trop....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi, mais tu peux pas tout éditer ... GRI-LLE !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, mais tu peux pas tout éditer ... GRI-LLE !



je sais bien.....faudrait etre modo.....
pffff c'est dur la vie......


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends trois quarts d'heure pour savoir à quoi vont ressembler les 15 prochains jours...
> 
> 
> Ça risque d'être bien balèze niveau charge de travail !



C'est ça que tu vas faire ... Essayer de tirer des carrioles ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

à gauche benjamin, à droite vBulletin


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

Et au fait, ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu SonnyBoy


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Des _carrioles ?_



Ah ! c'est pas toi, qu'est accroché aux brancards ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait, ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu SonnyBoy



Il est allongé sur son lit d'hosto avec une perfusion de Mac OS X


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et au fait, ça fait un bail qu'on a pas vu SonnyBoy



c'est vrai, depuis qu'il a son mac......
il est peut etre sur un forum Pc.....
vous etes allés faire un tour sur le topics des switcher....on sais jamais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, depuis qu'il a son mac......
> il est peut etre sur un forum Pc.....
> vous etes allés faire un tour sur le topics des switcher....on sais jamais...



C'est con à dire, mais il manque le Sonny


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

plus que 30 minutes :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est con à dire, mais il manque le Sonny


Ça c'est sur que c'est con de manquer quand il est là


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est con à dire, mais il manque le Sonny


oui c'est très con... j'étais bien dans son fauteuil en cuir, les pompes sur le bureau... 

eh les mecs vous prévenez quand il arrive


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est sur que c'est con de manquer quand il est là


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


Ben il a quand même posté aujourd'hui, alors bon ton bail il est bien court. Le mien il est de trois ans


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a quand même posté aujourd'hui, alors bon ton bail il est bien court. Le mien il est de trois ans


Pas vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je bosse moi...


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH !!!!
go go go go go !!!
bon week end a tous les alcoolisés !!! 
tchuuuuuussssssssssss !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens, on dirait qu'il y en à qui commencent à sortit du taf


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 5 vertical, 11 lettres, "permet de faire entendre sa voix même à grande distance"
> 
> Procuration



en 7 lettres vertical....   

*T*
*U*

*V*
*I*
*E*
*N*
*S*


      * pour le grand RAout...*   en Mai...


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> en 7 lettres vertical....
> 
> *T*
> *U*
> ...



il va y avoir du monde :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, depuis qu'il a son mac......
> il est peut etre sur un forum Pc.....



Il est de retour... probablement bani du forum PC...    :rateau:


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là j'attends trois quarts d'heure pour savoir à quoi vont ressembler les 15 prochains jours...
> 
> 
> Ça risque d'être bien balèze niveau charge de travail !




C'est ce qu'on appelle être charrette ?   

tant que t'es pas payé...






... moins cher que gratuit ©  !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

je reviens du doc.....


grosse fatigue mais normal , zuuu donc pour vitamine &company

tension trop basse, zuuuu aussi pour de trucs blancs   


a oui sans oublier la "bonne nouvelle" 

"cest normal la fatigue, dormez le + possible,
dans 3 semaine vous irez beaucoup mieux "  :mouais: 


ben alors zuuuuu en avant pour 3 semaine de cure de sommeil


----------



## je hais les ordis (4 Mars 2005)

j'ai toujours pensé que c'etait facile d'etre médecin 

faciles les 3 semaines de sommeil


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

en pleine tempête de neige :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai plus de courant (Une coupure de 45 mn toutes les 2h en Corse...) et ma batterie n'est plus très vaillante...
 CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plus de courant (Une coupure de 45 mn toutes les 2h en Corse...) et ma batterie n'est plus très vaillante...
> CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE CA M'ÉNERVE...



Les joies de l'insularité !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les joies de l'insularité !



JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE....      ... Oh ; et puis merde!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE mad:      ... Oh ; et puis merde!!!





pas de neige chez toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de neige chez toi ?



... Si. Mais ici ; elle est bien dressée, la neige, elle sait rester à sa place. Sur les montagnes! Non, mais!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Si. Mais ici ; elle est bien dressée, la neige, elle sait rester à sa place. Sur les montagnes! Non, mais!!!



Dès qu'elle descend plus bas, ils la plastiquent


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'elle descend plus bas, ils la plastiquent


 
Doit y avoir beaucoup de neige dans leurs commissariats et leurs prefectures....

C'est bon je referme derrière moi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE JE BISQUE JE RAGE....      ... Oh ; et puis merde!!!



pareil, j'arrive pas a finir une partie de AOM avec pablito, ça coupe sans arret....
lourd de chez lourd.....


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE JE BISQUE...


Un pti Homard pour faire passer ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil, j'arrive pas a finir une partie de AOM avec pablito, ça coupe sans arret....
> lourd de chez lourd.....


normal si t'es nul


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2005)

la j'attend ? encore :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la j'attend ? encore :love:



La routine, quoi !   

Bon, j'vous laisse un moment, j'vais mater NCIS avec fiston. a+


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil, j'arrive pas a finir une partie de AOM avec pablito, ça coupe sans arret....
> lourd de chez lourd.....




mais qui es ce Pablito ????????


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> normal si t'es nul



tu vas pas t'y mettre, deja que Stargazer me tate avec sa Talim sur Soulcalibur (j'en fais qu'une bouchée....)
le probleme c'est que nous avons a peu pres le meme niveau...(il est un peu meilleur quand meme)
donc ça change tout le temps, je prend l'avantage, il le reprend ainsi de suite....

voila, bon sur ce, je vous laisse je vais faire une petite balade dans la nuit....

a toute a l'heure...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

stook, 13 ans, drogué, prostitué


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui es ce Pablito ????????



 :rateau: tu connais la fonction recherche du forum  :rateau: 

Pablito c'est lui 
un membre peu actif du forum et un excellent ami corse....
voila...bon, je vais arriver a la bourre...bise 


ps: SM, tu as mal lu ma fiche j'ai 25 ans et pour un homme on dit Gigolo.....


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

Je reviens juste d'un séjour en francophonie (Fribourg). 
J'en ai profité pour faire un tour à la FNAC et acheter des bédés et livres en français...  
L'après-midi passé sur une terrasse de café (si, si), le nez au soleil :love: 


... tidjû qu'est-ce que z'êtes bavards :mouais: 8 pages depuis ce midi :affraid: 

Bon allez zou la pizza est prête


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   




il y a patrickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk sur tf1 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu flash acepointlà sur c'mec?????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

ben oui , comment dire , patrick c'est.........patrickkkkkkkkk :love: :love: :love:

il a grossi , il a vieillit mais patrick restera toujour et jamais patrickkkkk 

il s'est meme marié, ......etonnant, moi je le pensais gay !!!  


ce mec il est pas beau , mais son regard........
et bien il me fait et fera toujours craquer !!!:love:


----------



## kathy h (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> stook, 13 ans, drogué, prostitué



ah non ça c'est moi " Kathy H droguée, prostituée et que sais-je encore .. "


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben oui , comment dire , patrick c'est.........patrickkkkkkkkk :love: :love: :love:
> 
> il a grossi , il a vieillit mais patrick restera toujour et jamais patrickkkkk
> 
> ...



C'est Patrick ?

Patrick Duffy ?

le frere de Raoul...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2005)

Pfiou là je prèpare ma valise parce que je pars en Grèce dimanche matin  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou là je prèpare ma valise parce que je pars en Grèce dimanche matin  :love:  :love:  :love:





ben dis donc, et l'ecole????????

tu ne viens pas de reprendre les cours???????


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

tout le monde


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai ressorti mes vieux vynils et je suis en train d'écouter plein de trucs sympas :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ressorti mes vieux vynils et je suis en train d'écouter plein de trucs sympas :love:


I-F ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc, et l'ecole????????
> 
> tu ne viens pas de reprendre les cours???????



Ben j'ai repris le lycée il y a deux semaines , après les epreuves communes un petit voyage "d'étudeé s"impose 
Et puis, il faut bien que ca paye un jour de faire du latin  :rateau:


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

Série sur M6


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, il faut bien que ca paye un jour de faire du latin  :rateau:


Et donc tu vas en Grèce


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> I-F ?


 FGTH


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Série sur M6


 moi aussi je regarde ça


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2005)

là j'enlève l'herbe sur le trackpad


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'enlève l'herbe sur le trackpad


 et moi, les morceaux de pizza :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai repris le lycée il y a deux semaines , après les epreuves communes un petit voyage "d'étudeé s"impose
> Et puis, il faut bien que ca paye un jour de faire du latin  :rateau:





du latin en grece   ??????????????    

me dis pas que fifille m'as menti tous ces années :
elle a toujours fait des voyages en italie pour le latinistes !!!


----------



## elektroseb (4 Mars 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> et moi, les morceaux de pizza :rose:



Tu fume de la pizza? :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Tu fume de la pizza? :mouais:


 nan j'ai de la pizza à l'herbe (provenciale)


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Ah... quel bonheur d'être vendredi soir. J'ai pas de devoirs pour lundi et je tiens tous à vous remercie pour votre super acceuil sur vos forums ! Vous êtes plein d'humour, pertinents et tout ca !!! Merci Ce soir moi j'ai regardé NCIS sur la 6 j'adore !


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je m'ennuie :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

Là j'écoute DM :love: je me suis tapée le triple CD "The Singles 1981-1998..." :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là j'enlève l'herbe sur le trackpad


 et les crottes de nez ?


Une poire ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je m'ennuie :sleep:





vu ta tete :sleep: .....je dirais plutot que tu as sommeil


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

là, j'ai envie de dire que tout à l'heure j'ai posté ici 
:love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> du latin en grece   ??????????????
> 
> me dis pas que fifille m'as menti tous ces années :
> elle a toujours fait des voyages en italie pour le latinistes !!!



Ben oui mais l'italie j'ai fait en 3eme  donc là en 1ère on pars avec les élénistes en Grèce


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes plein d'humour, pertinents et tout ca !!! Merci





pas de quoi   

par contre ne boule pas avant tes 50 post
sa fait bizarre de voir un carré gris  ( je crois qu'il est nul ) !!!!!     



merci quand meme  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je m'ennuie :sleep:





ben c normal c'est vendredi...  sont tous de sortie les djeunesss....


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Elene


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben c normal c'est vendredi...  sont tous de sortie les djeunesss....





et les vieux restent a la maison reposer leur vieux os !!


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elene



Ben tu es là *Touuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...*     :love:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Là ménant ça fait pile poil 2000


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant ça fait pile poil 2000



moi 1987 :/


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant ça fait pile poil 2000




+ 11...    mais ça marche pas la machine à bouler...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et les vieux restent a la maison reposer leur vieux os !!



on est vieux à partir de quel âge ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas la machine à bouler...


Tu me gâtes trop, c'est pour ça  :rose:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens prend ça aussi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on est vieux à partir de quel âge ?



:rateau: *31*  :rateau:​


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2005)

tiens j'ai passé les 4000 moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on est vieux à partir de quel âge ?





sa depennd..........

rajoute 25 ans au tiens et tu dira 

"haaa oui , a cet age on est vieux "!!!!!!!  


on sera donc jamais vieux pour nous meme !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: *31*  :rateau:​



Euh je comprends pas


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Il voulait sûrement dire 51, et c'est une façon de nous faire savoir qu'il a soif...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il voulait sûrement dire 51, et c'est une façon de nous faire savoir qu'il a soif...



Pourtant je jure que je n'ai mangé que SES sandwiches


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Euh je comprends pas



 :affraid: 

quatre smilies dans un seul post: tu vieillis...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mars 2005)

Bon, il est tard???, je suis  fatigué et j'ai plus personne sur msn...
Je vais ma coucher merci à ceux qui aurons répondu à mes sujets aujourd'hui, plus particulièrement à celui pour les ptits jobs et désolé pour ma première c... depuis ma présence sur ces forums un magnifique "déjà bu" 

Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est tard???, je suis  fatigué et j'ai plus personne sur msn...
> Je vais ma coucher merci à ceux qui aurons répondu à mes sujets aujourd'hui, plus particulièrement à celui pour les ptits jobs et désolé pour ma première c... depuis ma présence sur ces forums un magnifique "déjà bu"
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous !



il y a plus de monde sur ichat


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est tard???, je suis  fatigué et j'ai plus personne sur msn...


Moi j'y suis 



Bonne nuit à toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est tard???, je suis  fatigué ....Bonne nuit à tous !





bonne nuit avril   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est tard???, je suis  fatigué et j'ai plus personne sur msn...
> Je vais ma coucher merci à ceux qui aurons répondu à mes sujets aujourd'hui, plus particulièrement à celui pour les ptits jobs et désolé pour ma première c... depuis ma présence sur ces forums un magnifique "déjà bu"
> 
> Bonne nuit à tous !



ne t'inqu'iètes donc pas: "qui a bu, boira"  :rateau: 

et ce ne sont pas les volontaires qui manquent ici...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> quatre smilies dans un seul post: tu vieillis...



Je sais que ton grand âge t'empêches de comprendre quand il n'y a que du texte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

parkinson chez MacG


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Mars 2005)

là, je vous lis d'un oeil... la vodka Polonaise qu'a amnené un pote ce soir à des effets secondaires qui n'étaient pas indiqués sur l'etiquette (si, là maintenant je lis le Polonais !  :rateau: )... bon, faut dire qu'aprés 2 bouteilles de Gigondas...  :casse:  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ton grand âge t'empêches de comprendre quand il n'y a que du texte







comment ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là, je vous lis d'un oeil... la vodka Polonaise qu'a amnené un pote ce soir à des effets secondaires qui n'étaient pas indiqués sur l'etiquette (si, là maintenant je lis le Polonais !  :rateau: )... bon, faut dire qu'aprés 2 bouteilles de Gigondas...  :casse:  :hosto:




opppppp mon clm adoré  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

encore un verre ou 2 et tu liras le chinois !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> parkinson chez MacG



un des effets de la boisson


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vodka Polonaise [...] 2 bouteilles de Gigondas...  :casse:


Faut pas mélanger les médicaments et l'alcool  :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comment ?






et en plus tu es sourd ? 


    




zutttttt pourquoi la machine m'empeche de bouler ?


----------



## Spyro (4 Mars 2005)

Tiens j'y pense comme ça, je sais pas pourquoi, le week-end dernier y avait un truc à la télé genre championnat du monde de magie, et y avait un type qui faisait du bonneteau avec des verres transparents ET C'ÉTAIT PAS ZEBIG !!!    

_Et il faisait des trucs balèzes  _


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'ai passé les 4000 moi :love:



Bravo  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et en plus tu es sourd ?



comment ?



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> zutttttt pourquoi la machine m'empeche de bouler ?



prends des notes :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (4 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo  :rateau:


 et toi t'arrives quand à 30000 ?


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y pense comme ça, je sais pas pourquoi, le week-end dernier y avait un truc à la télé genre championnat du monde de magie, et y avait un type qui faisait du bonneteau avec des verres transparents ET C'ÉTAIT PAS ZEBIG !!!
> 
> _Et il faisait des trucs balèzes  _



ben mon kiki tu t'enquiquines vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben mon kiki tu t'enquiquines vraiment...





ben pas tout le monde tape le kiki sur le poullaier


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben mon kiki tu t'enquiquines vraiment...


Tu imagines pas à quel point...
Là, à l'instant j'ai même envisagé de poster des photos de ma cuisine  

_C'est tout orange avec une jolie frise avec des soleils en haut, je trouve ça très joli  _


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu imagines pas à quel point...
> Là, à l'instant j'ai même envisagé de poster des photos de ma cuisine
> 
> _C'est tout orange avec une jolie frise avec des soleils en haut, je trouve ça très joli  _



ben qu'attends -tu...?


----------



## sofiping (5 Mars 2005)

j'ai été super discrete sur le sujet ce soir , mais j'avais toujours un oeil sur vous ,j'ai bien rigoler des fois ...     bonne nuit tutti et tutta :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit tutti et tutta :sleep:


 Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

*je vous souhaite une tres douce nuit !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *je vous souhaite une tres douce nuit !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


 de même  
BONNE NUIT !!!!!!!! :love: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour


bonjour aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bonjour aussi :love:



'jour l'Helvétie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

vais aller arroser mon jardin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonjour





quoi     lemmy tu as vu l'heure?  

deja debut?   un voisin en panne de café est venu te reveiller ?   



 macounette, bon samedi  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vais aller arroser mon jardin


tu fais ça dehors par ce froid ?


----------



## Nephou (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ça dehors par ce froid ?



Rien ne vaut un froid vigoureux pour conserver la sienne&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaut un froid vigoureux pour conserver la sienne&#8230;


Effectivement, on dit que le froid conserve... mais il paralyse aussi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

sans parler de la contraction "thermique"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi     lemmy tu as vu l'heure?
> deja debut?   un voisin en panne de café est venu te reveiller ?
> 
> macounette, bon samedi  :love:



un grand soleil et assez dormi 





_ce qui n'interdit pas une petite sieste éventuelle..._


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> macounette, bon samedi  :love:


bon samedi à toi aussi ma grande :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bon samedi à toi aussi ma grande :love:




grande , grande c'est vite dit   

je fais figure de naine a coté de ces fifille perches de 15 ans !!!


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

qu'elle taille ?


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2005)

Préparatifs divers et variés, aspirateur et nettoyage.

Heureux... 

Ce soir, fondue moitié-moitié, j'officie, j'ai de vrais amateurs, du Jura. Ca fait plaisir. Ils apprécieront, eux 


En plus on -presque- encore de la neige... 


Bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, fondue moitié-moitié, j'officie, j'ai de vrais amateurs, du Jura. Ca fait plaisir. Ils apprécieront, eux
> 
> En plus on -presque- encore de la neige...
> 
> Bonne journée...








pour aider...   

bon app'


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui n'interdit pas une petite sieste éventuelle..._



ben moi pas de sieste auj : 
je dois aller a un truc habitat en pleine campagne profonde alsacienne   


j'espere que ce truc sera sous capiteaux et au chaud
dehors il neige et j'ai pas interet a faire une rechute


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mars 2005)

Quoi ??? 10H15 et je dormais encore ra! la rage, déjà la moitié de mon samedi qui pars en miette. J'ai du mal de voir mon écran tellemnt j'ai les yeux collés et il neige chez moi !!!
Bon Matin à tous je repasse après le petit-dej.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

ceci faut pas le louper 


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3072355&postcount=907


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ceci faut pas le louper
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3072355&postcount=907



déjà douché


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2005)

Eh ben p.... ca fesait un bail que j'avais pas trainer au pieu jusqu'a 10h !!! 

Là c'est gros pti dej (yourts, fruits,jus d'orange, café) pour faire passer les médocs !

Bon week-end mes pti bonhommes de neige :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour aider...
> 
> bon app'




Alors là, c'est une fondu de luxe !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben p.... ca fesait un bail que j'avais pas trainer au pieu jusqu'a 10h !!!
> 
> Là c'est gros pti dej (yourts, fruits,jus d'orange, café) pour faire passer les médocs !
> 
> Bon week-end mes pti bonhommes de neige :love:


toujours malade ?   

et dire que je post depuis le pieu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, c'est une fondu de luxe !!!!!



je fais confiance à teo


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je fais confiance à teo



il est du pays aussi ?


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toujours malade ?
> 
> et dire que je post depuis le pieu



Ben faut croire que 2005 est placé sous le signe des medocs pour moi, moi qui ne suis que très difficilement malade d'habitrude !
AAAAhhh...je me fais vieille,je ne suis plus aussi résistante mon pti gars.

Un pti  à travers le mur de neige qui nous sépare SM


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> il est du pays aussi ?


une fondue du pays c'est à la tête de moine, parole de jurassien suisse


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Un pti  à travers le mur de neige qui nous sépare SM


mais non y a plus de dealer au centre depuis l'éffondrement du métro


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais non y a plus de dealer au centre depuis l'éffondrement du métro



Rha je vais lui exploser la tronche a ce Vbulletin de mes miches !! 

Bon en tout cas :


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> (...) de mes miches !!


 :love:


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _ce qui n'interdit pas une petite sieste éventuelle..._



Je dirais même que c'est fortement conseillé


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une fondue du pays c'est à la tête de moine, parole de jurassien suisse



desole, mais rester cloitrer, c'est pas mon truc ....mais je veux savoir où se situent les cuisines ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> desole, mais rester cloitrer, c'est pas mon truc ....mais je veux savoir où se situent les cuisines ?


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

je suis bleuffé là !


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Et sinon, je viens de me lever, en ce moment c'est kawa devant macgé!


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Mars 2005)

La je me la coule douce devant mon ecran :love:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



j'en veux bien un peu :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sans parler de la contraction "thermique"




ensuite il est éparpillé façon puzzle...?    :mouais:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ensuite il est éparpillé façon puzzle...?    :mouais:



il y a pas seulement que d'la pomme ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qu'elle taille ?



Qu'elle taille quoi ?


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Là, moi, je me remets de ma journée de hier qui était horrible: grippe intestinale...  Mais aujourd'hui, ça va mieux  

Par contre, pas trop envie de tête de moine moi... d'ailleurs, je devais aller manger la raclette chez les parents du Squal aujourd'hui, mais il sera seul  Ce sera plutôt bouillon riz pour moi! 

Bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

sans tete ni queue !!!!!!


fondue, taille, vin , termique, froid..............


----------



## Caster (5 Mars 2005)

Pizza Party    

Miam Miam


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux bien un peu :rateau:



tu as ça qui va avec : à boire !


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Mars 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu as ça qui va avec : à boire !



J'ai trouvé mieux encore ici

Voila mon score :
"Bravo ! vous êtes un véritable amateur de vin du Jura. Votre score est supérieur à 20."


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Là, moi, je me remets de ma journée de hier qui était horrible: grippe intestinale...  Mais aujourd'hui, ça va mieux
> 
> ...


aiiie 
soigne-toi bien petite Pitchoune. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

erreur de casting


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

j'ai bien envie d'aller *acheter des épices*


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

OQP


----------



## kathy h (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> OQP



Pas tant que ça puisque tu es là?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

changement de programme: 

j'ira demain , peut etre ,  voir le truc habitat dans l'alsace profonde
 il a trop neigé et trop risqué  avec des pneus normal
la voiture ne  tiens pas la route    

consolation :  

belle soeur vient nous rendre visite  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> :mouais:



   

 :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (5 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:



Pareil !    

Ca va Rob' ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

hey roberto a quand le dessin animé ??


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

c'est comme ça la Vie... pleine d'imprévu, de petites choses qui font bizzzzzzzz...  de petits riens quui font tsssinnnngggggg        j'adore...  :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> hey roberto a quand le dessin animé ??






			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Avant y aura p'têt' *le film* avec Monica Bellucci et moi !)[/i]
> :love:  :love:  :love:



:affraid: Hey, Roberto, il a dit *dessin* animé, pas *des seins animés*

 :rateau:


----------



## Hache-Hache (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Sinon va falloir quand même que je me trouve une idée de truc à mettre en page avec InDesign© pour m'entrainer et comprendre bien comment fonctionne cette bouzine..._



J'ai bien une idée ce serait une bonne idée, même...


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _(je vois ça comme ça, c'est juste une idée si Monica Bellucci est pas libre et que moi je suis trop occupé !)_


Tu pensais à Monica dans le rôle de Roberto (rappel) et toi (et deux pamplemousses) dans le rôle de pepita ?   

* Spyro part en courant *


----------



## Hache-Hache (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> :mouais:
> Mmmh. Je les connais tes z'idées.



_Non je disais ça c'était pour t'occuper les mains plutôt que de raconter des conneries sur les forums..._
Pour rendre service, quoi.


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

si c'est autobiogaphique c'est ta femme qui va être contente d'ête comparée a monica


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous.....





mais, dis moi Roberto, il est inutile de faire de l'intox, on le sait que tu as signé avec Pixar.....


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle HORREUR !!*


Désolé  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mars 2005)

Désolé de m'incruster en pleine conversation, mais je veux juste dire que je suis impatient de lire la prochaine aventure de roberto et pepita...
Voilou


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

:love: :love: 

c'est vrai qu'elle a quelque chose de plus que ta femme   :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

:love: quoi que en fait j'en sais rien

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Là je regardais ça :WE COME IN PEACE


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je regardais ça :WE COME IN PEACE



C 'est excellent... :love:  merci Gilbertus je l'avais perdu ce site... :style:


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi je ne connaissais pas, *mes mômes y z'adoooorent !*_
> (surtout la fleur qui castagne !)
> :love:
> Merci Gilbertus !



Moi c'est pareil... Ma grande ne voulez plus quitter l'écran des yeux. Y'a fallu lui expliquer qu'elle pourrait revenir voir la suite plus tard.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je regardais ça :WE COME IN PEACE



Etonnantes petites fables existentialistes. Epoustouflantes paraboles sur notre condition. Reflexion effrayante sur notre inertie et sur la stagnation en général. Du brio, du panache ; et tout ça drappé dans un minimalisme du meilleur goût. Jamais, on étais allé aussi loin dans la réfléxion rétroactive sur notre éspèce. Subtile mise à plat de nos mécanismes et de notre fonctionnement intrinsèque.
Hallucinante lucidité...

Bref! J'ai adoré. Mais 'tain!!!! J'ai encore laissé filer une demi heure... :rose:  :mouais:


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

excellent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pareil... Ma grande ne voulez plus quitter l'écran des yeux. Y'a fallu lui expliquer qu'elle pourrait revenir voir la suite plus tard.






menteur !!!!!! :mouais: 

dis plutot que tu l'as decollé de l'ordi a coup de bonbons !!!


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Etonnantes petites fables existentialistes. Epoustouflantes paraboles sur notre condition. Reflexion effrayante sur notre inertie et sur la stagnation en général. Du brio, du panache ; et tout ça drappé dans un minimalisme du meilleur goût. Jamais, on étais allé aussi loin dans la réfléxion rétroactive sur notre éspèce. Subtile mise à plat de nos mécanismes et de notre fonctionnement intrinsèque.
> Hallucinante lucidité...
> 
> Bref! J'ai adoré. Mais 'tain!!!! J'ai encore laissé filer une demi heure... :rose:  :mouais:


 :affraid: caramba, j'ai pas trouvé la boite à champis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: caramba, j'ai pas trouvé la boite à champis



Ah bon? ... Ca pousse aussi à Issy? ... :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

bon, j'attends...(je me met a faire comme Mackie, c'est pas bon signe....)
des amis doivent passer d'ici peu.....

je vois que c'est toujours tres animé ici......
merci pour le liens de We come in peace, je connaissais pas et c'est excellent.....


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

la penser du soir :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la penser du soir :



Une que je cite souvent quand je suis pèté : 
L'alcool rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête ; mais jamais l'inverse

Généralement, ça jette un froid gêné dans la soirée.
Le goût pour le surréalisme se perd de plus en plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

*arretez de parler alcool !!!!!!*     

vous allez faire fuir le grand alcolo de diabolo grenadine 
et il va se venger en crachant du feu


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *arretez de parler alcool !!!!!!*
> 
> vous allez faire fuir le grand alcolo de diabolo granadine
> et il va se venger en crachant du feu



qui ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *arretez de parler alcool !!!!!!*
> 
> vous allez faire fuir le grand alcolo de diabolo granadine
> et il va se venger en crachant du feu



*Hé ; oh! Deux tons plus bas!!! C'est un bar, ici. Pas un sallon de thé ou une pharmacie...*


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> qui ça ?


ouais arrête de boire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> hé ; oh! deux tons plus bas!!! C'est un bar, ici. Pas un sallon de thé ou une pharmacie...





hé hoooooo baisse le ton toi meme     

montre moi ta licence IV !!!! :modo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *arretez de parler alcool !!!!!!*
> 
> vous allez faire fuir le grand alcolo de diabolo grenadine
> et il va se venger en crachant du feu










Oui, pour la Friesengeist, du feu, c'est bien !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh...
> 
> Tu euuuuh...
> Tu es...
> ...



J'eusses été toi, je me serais plutôt inquiété de savoir s'il connaissait ma femme (enfin, la tienne, quoi !)


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Hé ; oh! Deux thons plus bas!!! *



C'est pas très gentil ça !    :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là je regardais ça :WE COME IN PEACE


 génial.    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil ça !    :rateau:




mais non , c'est normal pour un vieux corse
perdu dans ses arides montaignes rocailleuses


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

j'aime pas les gens qui arrivent toujours avec 1heure de retard.....


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil ça !    :rateau:



Arf ! Arf ! Trop bon la correction...     


J'espère que tu ne vise personne... Parce que sinon c'est toi qu'est pas gentil avec elles.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu ne vise personne... Parce que sinon c'est toi qu'est pas gentil avec elles.




oui tu as raison    

c'est une sacre claque pour ma monstrueuse et parfaite beauté !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les gens qui arrivent toujours avec 1heure de retard.....


Ah tu connais nadège


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu connais nadège



elle est sur les forums ? :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Arf ! Trop bon la correction...
> 
> 
> J'espère que tu ne vise personne... Parce que sinon c'est toi qu'est pas gentil avec elles.



Y'a pas plus gentil et doux que moi et mes agneaux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non , c'est normal pour un vieux corse
> perdu dans ses arides montaignes rocailleuses



Ouah hé l'aut'!
Premièrement, je suis pas vieux ; j'ai quelques heures de vol de plus que toi...
deuxièmement j'habite au bord de la mer. Pas besoin de me faire passer pour un gros sanglier accariâtre... J'y arrive très bien tout seu 

Allez ; bisou :love: et que je ne t'y reprenne plus ; coquine


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma monstrueuse et parfaite beauté !!!!


Et cette webcam au fait ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tu connais nadège



non?
mais j'en connais 2 qui commencent a me courir....

ps: ne cite pas de prenom feminin en presence de Mackie ça le rend tout fou.....


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les gens qui arrivent toujours avec 1heure de retard.....


 faut les inviter une heure avant


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et cette webcam au fait ?



La boussole du dragon m'impressionera toujours ... Jamais le nord elle ne perdra !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouah hé l'aut'!
> Premièrement, je suis pas vieux ; j'ai quelques heures de vol de plus que toi...
> deuxièmement j'habite au bord de la mer. Pas besoin de me faire passer pour un gros sanglier accariâtre... J'y arrive très bien tout seu
> 
> Allez ; bisou :love: et que je ne t'y reprenne plus ; coquine






mais c'est pas ma faute !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

c'est l'aut là, le starga , qui est jaloux et fout la zizanie !!!


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: ne cite pas de prenom feminin en presence de Mackie ça le rend tout fou.....



je finit le Tome 16 de naruto et je m'occupe de toi


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut les inviter une heure avant




on avait rendez vous à 16h30
mais il ont toujours quelque chose a faire......
on a va au resto à 21h, je pense qu'il seront quand meme à l'heure...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je finit le Tome 16 de naruto et je m'occupe de toi




Comment!!!!!

Il est sorti......  

je croyais que c'etait le 15/03......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas ma faute !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> c'est l'aut là, le starga , qui est jaloux et fout la zizanie !!!



       :love: Je t'aime bien, toi ; gamine


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et cette webcam au fait ?



je l'ai toj pas gagné par contre....

j'ai encore glissé , mine de rien , un petit mot a l'homme sur la iSight   

ben....il a pas di non, c'est deja un debut !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toj pas gagné par contre....
> 
> j'ai encore glissé , mine de rien , un petit mot a l'homme sur la iSight
> 
> ben....il a pas di non, c'est deja un debut !!!



... alors, au conditionnel, tu pourras peut être voir un jour ma tronche de ouf...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toj pas gagné par contre....
> 
> j'ai encore glissé , mine de rien , un petit mot a l'homme sur la iSight
> 
> ben....il a pas di non, c'est deja un debut !!!



Elle est super cette isight, insiste tu le regretteras pas....
je viens d'ailleurs de commander un Iflex (cable rigide pour isght...)
ça fait patienter....


----------



## Stargazer (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas ma faute !!!! :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> c'est l'aut là, le starga , qui est jaloux et fout la zizanie !!!



Mais, mais, mais !!!    

Et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'il n'y pas de méééééééééééé :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Comment!!!!!
> 
> Il est sorti......
> 
> je croyais que c'etait le 15/03......



trouvez a la fnac 






dispos depuis le 4


----------



## Caster (5 Mars 2005)

je viens de faire un tour sur mon tableau de bord et je vois avec stupeur, que je n'ai plus eu de coup de boule depuis le 20 février. Donc 2 possibilités :

1/ Ce que je dis sur les Forums ...... tout le monde s'en fou, ou mes réponses sont inadaptées ou inintéressantes. *Ceci est l'hypothèse la plus probable* 

2/ On ne peut plus m'en donner .... un Bug !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

mes povres petit choux.......   

j'ai plus 20 ans moi, vous allez etre decu devant votre cam !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

mes povres petit choux.......   

j'ai plus 20 ans moi, vous allez etre decu devant votre cam !!!    




ps: je connais pas iflex , je dois aller voir cela


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Mars 2005)

harg.....j'irais Lundi a la fnac.....

ps: tu prends les photos de ton isght avec Grab photo EN carbon...?

pps: alors Robertav, on crée des doublons....


----------



## kathy h (5 Mars 2005)

Et bien  là, je vais me coucher, j'ai pas la pêche aujourd'hui , sans doute le temps; demain ça ira mieux, un autre jour commencera , sans doute meilleur qu'aujourd'hui ( ça ne sera pas difficile -


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mes povres petit choux.......
> 
> j'ai plus 20 ans moi, vous allez etre decu devant votre cam !!!
> 
> ...



Moi, je poste parfois des choses qui _se ressemblent_ à des endroits différents, mais je fait pas deux posts quasi identiques au même endroit, et à une minute d'intervalle.

Hein TATI ROBERTAV


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et bien  là, je vais me coucher, j'ai pas la pêche aujourd'hui , sans doute le temps; demain ça ira mieux, un autre jour commencera , sans doute meilleur qu'aujourd'hui ( ça ne sera pas difficile -



'nuit


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2005)

Rha là j'ai envie de foutre la caca dans "prenez votre pied"...avec des photos de ma main pourries  

Mais je l'aime bien cette Lorna mouâ 



Bon maintenant que j'ai rien dit,je vais faire quelquechose de constructif     :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

Y a une place dans l'pieu ?


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et bien  là, je vais me coucher, j'ai pas la pêche aujourd'hui , sans doute le temps; demain ça ira mieux, un autre jour commencera , sans doute meilleur qu'aujourd'hui ( ça ne sera pas difficile -



bonne nuit kathy


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> harg.....j'irais Lundi a la fnac.....
> 
> ps: tu prends les photos de ton isght avec Grab photo EN carbon...?
> 
> pps: alors Robertav, on crée des doublons....



isight et Pome Maj 4


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a une place dans l'pieu ?



Quoi, t'es pas bien, à côté de ta boite à collecte de bouteilles vides ?


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

bon, fondu a la viande ce soir :love: (je me garde tout le boeuf pour moi :rose: )


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, fondu a la viande ce soir :love: (je me garde tout le boeuf pour moi :rose: )


moi au fromage, la 4ème depuis une semaine, qu'est ce qu'ils ont à m'inviter pour ça tous en meme temps. demain perfu de salade


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

me revoilà !!!!!!  

je suis donc allée voir la SightFlex , j'ai vu aussi la lampe bague pour mettre sur la cam.....bref....sa va me couter cher !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> me revoilà !!!!!!  bref....sa va me couter cher !!!





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai toj pas gagné par contre....
> 
> j'ai encore glissé , mine de rien , un petit mot a l'homme sur la iSight
> 
> ben....il a pas di non, c'est deja un debut !!!



cher à qui


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cher à qui



ben bonne claque  au compte en banque !!!   

et puis dans un couple il y a partage non ?   



allons pas de mesquinerie , 
on fait pas les comptes chez l'epicier !!!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Là j'étais en train de lire ça : De la nécessité du dialogue homme/femme


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Et puis là je vais manger le potage que ma p'tite femme à préparé car comme robertav



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis dans un couple il y a partage non ?


Ma femme fait la cuisine et moi je vais sur macgé...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Et puis là je vais manger le potage que ma p'tite femme à préparé car comme robertav
> 
> Ma femme fait la cuisine et moi je vais sur macgé...  :mouais:




  :mouais: ben moi j'ai fait la cuisine
pendant que l'homme demontait une partie du pc !!! :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

Et moi, j'ai fait la cuisine et j'aii été sur MacGé.
Eh oui, quand on est célibataire...


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

aaah je me sens mieux comme ca !!

il faut se mette un peu a poil de temps en temps !! the human nature !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> the human nature


Bon film bien marrant d'ailleurs!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Et puis là je vais manger le potage que ma p'tite femme à préparé car comme robertav
> 
> Ma femme fait la cuisine et moi je vais sur macgé...  :mouais:



Méfie toi, méfie toi, au divorce aussi, on partage, elle prend la maison, et toi les mensualités !


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bon film bien marrant d'ailleurs!


je crois que j'ai pas trop aimé même si le theme était pas mal. 
c'etait quoi la morale déjà??

ah oui, les différences ne comptent pas blablablabla . Encore un message du divin


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> je crois que j'ai pas trop aimé même si le theme était pas mal.
> c'etait quoi la morale déjà??
> 
> ah oui, les différences ne comptent pas blablablabla . Encore un message du divin



C'etait pas transcendant, mais un bon divertissant quand meme!


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

un bon divertissant t'appelles ca??? ( comment est -ce qu'on appelle ca normalement..hm...)

pfff y avait meme po de cul
:love:


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a une place dans l'pieu ?


 un pieu dans la place ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un pieu dans la place ?


 
moi j'ai un pieu à la place  :love:


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

*Désolé, vous ne pouvez pas vous ajouter dans votre propre liste d'amis.*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

la maintenant , a defaut de bouler l'homme et son son 7.1  :mouais: 
je vais bouler par ici


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

ton homme ecoute du son en 7.1. 

il utiliserait pas un systeme nommé haidant par hazard???


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

desolé , fausse joie je ne peux bouler personne
machine ne veut pas   

roberto , je sais , je dois me faire pardonner   



pour le son : creative platinium machin  :mouais:


----------



## je hais les ordis (5 Mars 2005)

bon OK
merci quand meme


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

Là ménant je me demande si je vais me coucher maintenant ou pas...  :hein:


----------



## abba zaba (5 Mars 2005)

Là je tente une sortie avec un nouvel avatar


----------



## Spyro (5 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> Là je tente une sortie avec un nouvel avatar


Sans arrière pensée ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Là ménant je me demande si je vais me coucher maintenant ou pas...  :hein:





aucune donzesse avec ordi en panne ce soir?   


   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## abba zaba (5 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Sans arrière pensée ?



  Ha non, pas du tout... mais si ça t'inspire plus


----------



## abba zaba (5 Mars 2005)

C'est moins compliqué au niveau de l'animation...


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

abba zaba a dit:
			
		

> C'est moins compliqué au niveau de l'animation...


Euh l'animation je dis pas...

Mais j'ai déjà la tête je pense...







_EDIT: oui euh l'URL a un peu changé, tant pis pour ceux qui ont fait une citation _


----------



## abba zaba (6 Mars 2005)

Héhé !  

Merci spyro  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh l'animation je dis pas...
> 
> Mais j'ai déjà la tête je pense...





bravooo dragounet    :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

bonne nuit mes petits... :sleep:






 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit mes petits... :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonne nuit a toi !!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 


moi , ayant fais un trop grosse sieste j' ai  nullement sommeil


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit a toi !!!!!!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> moi , ayant fais un trop grosse sieste j' ai  nullement sommeil


arf, un peu pareil pour moi, j'ai dormi de 21h jusqu'à minuit et quelques... mais je vais quand même essayer de ne pas tarder ! 

fais comme moi, un lait chaud, et hop au pieu :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mars 2005)

Ah... Me voila rentré du spectacle de claude vanony, c'était super marrant...
Moi non plus j'ai pas sommeil et demain je dois me lever à 6H, est oui je suis chargé du terrain d'entrainement pour un gros concours de saut demain. (bénévolement....)


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> isight et Pome Maj 4




ok, d'ou la qualite....
tu devrais (si tu ne le connais pas ) essayer avec ca 
ça donne de jolies photos mais c'est plus long que Pomme+maj+4 forcement....

bon, je vous fais une bise, j'arrive d'une soiree tres alcoolise et j'ai quelques photos a mettre ne ligne...


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

ouh lala , j'ai enfin reussi a appuyer sur la touche qui m'a etteint RADIO GROOVE SALAD c'est un piege a neurones ces ondes là ... chuis plus bonne qu'a alle faire dormir mon dernier neurone


boznnàlo nçàdekuit tuot le monde  :sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ouh lala , j'ai enfin reussi a appuyer sur la touche qui m'a etteint RADIO GROOVE SALAD c'est un piege a neurones ces ondes là ... chuis plus bonne qu'a alle faire dormir mon dernier neurone
> 
> 
> boznnàlo nçàdekuit tuot le monde  :sleep:



bonne nuit ma grande et transmet a ton neurone....  
je cherche le mien depuis un petit moment et je le retrouve pas..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ouh lala , j'ai enfin reussi a appuyer sur la touche qui m'a etteint RADIO GROOVE SALAD c'est un piege a neurones ces ondes là ... chuis plus bonne qu'a alle faire dormir mon dernier neurone
> 
> 
> boznnàlo nçàdekuit tuot le monde  :sleep:



bonneniutktoi


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Là je m'arrache du pieu. :sleep: kawaaaaaaaaaa !!!!   
Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Je déjeune avec David Bowie et _Black Tie White Noise_ en musique de fond. Je suis particulièrement bien aujourd'hui. On est le 6 mars et le 6 mars depuis 12 ans, je me dis que j'ai une chance énorme d'avoir rencontré M.
Amour quand tu nous tiens  :love: 

Bonne journée


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Ah oui c'est bô l'amour :love:
Eh bien que cette journée soit la plus belle et la plus douce pour vous deux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

la brasilienne parachuté sur l'ile suisse   :love:  :love: 

 teo , je peux  donner un  :love: a m.?   



bone journée a tous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

trop froid pour mettre un pied dehors... mais un tour aux halles...  
pffff un peu :sleep: le bar...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> trop froid pour mettre un pied dehors... mais un tour aux halles...
> pffff un peu :sleep: le bar...



'jour


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

bon, attendons encore :love:


----------



## kathy h (6 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon, attendons encore :love:



Bonjour tout le monde, "le soleil vient de se lever" et moi aussi, j'ai dormi plus de 12 heures, cela ne m'était pas arrivé depuis mes 8 mois!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde, "le soleil vient de se lever" et moi aussi



Au hasard, tu bois du Ricoré ?


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard, tu bois du Ricoré ?


Ou alors elle a un ami qui est venu la voir ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

c'est lequel dejà " un café nommé desir" ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est lequel dejà " un café nommé desir" ?



Carte noire, si j'm'i souviens bieng


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous. Moi ce matin c'est chocolat chaud (comme tous les matins d'ailleurs)... à mon âge je sais c'est pas sérieux...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

pub mensongere ou vrai verité?


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous. Moi ce matin c'est chocolat chaud (comme tous les matins d'ailleurs)... à mon âge je sais c'est pas sérieux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous. Moi ce matin c'est chocolat chaud (comme tous les matins d'ailleurs)... à mon âge je sais c'est pas sérieux...




Ah parce que tu crois peut être que c'est sérieux de flooder au bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous. Moi ce matin c'est chocolat chaud (comme tous les matins d'ailleurs)... à mon âge je sais c'est pas sérieux...




on voit on voit, tu commence a vieillir , tu perds la memoire
et tu postes en double     :love:  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on voit on voit, tu commence a vieillir , tu perds la memoire
> et tu postes en double     :love:  :love:



Ouais ! Ca commence mal ce matin...   Tous comptes faits, je vais peut-être prendre un café moi !  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

un expresso bien tassé et ca repart!


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que tu crois peut être que c'est sérieux de flooder au bar ?



C'est vrai !  Alors ne soyons plus sérieux et soyons fous    :hosto:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai !  Alors ne soyons plus sérieux et soyons fous    :hosto:



Là, voila, tu deviens raisonnable    :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

j'ai faim , tres faim et on ne passera pas a table avant un heure   


pomme ou carote en attendant ?   





ps: quelq'un veux bien m'expliquer pourquoi quand je decide
de commencer un regime j'ai toujours faim?  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai faim , tres faim et on ne passera pas a table avant un heure
> 
> 
> pomme ou carote en attendant ?




Charcuterie


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps: quelq'un veux bien m'expliquer pourquoi quand je decide
> de commencer un regime j'ai toujours faim?  :mouais:



Compensation psychologique de l'effort à fournir ?!?  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Je viens de voir que j'avais recu mon premier cou'd boule rouge!! et devinez par qui??? Sonnyboy HIMSELF.
Merci du fond cu coeur, monsieur sonny, ca me fait vraiment plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Compensation psychologique de l'effort à fournir ?!?  :hein:  :mouais:





j'ai pas demandé l'avis d'un psy  !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ah parce que tu crois peut être que c'est sérieux de flooder au bar ?



Note qu'etre sérieux au bar, finalement, ça pourrait-être le comble du flood, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

Je vais manger bon appétit


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

attendons encore et encore :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

bon quesquispass ?? forum macgè avant le café    :affraid: serais je macgé addict ???


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que j'avais recu mon premier cou'd boule rouge!! et devinez par qui??? Sonnyboy HIMSELF.
> Merci du fond cu coeur, monsieur sonny, ca me fait vraiment plaisir



Ca fait chier, je suis daltonien, je ne vois jamais la couleur des coups de boules que je recois...et que je donne !


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attendons encore et encore :rateau:


Attention hein y en a qui finissent par attendre tout leur vie à force 



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon quesquispass ?? forum macgè avant le café    :affraid: serais je macgé addict ???


Pas plus que moi


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai passé la matinée à tout lire au sujet de la veille du Mac. Veille ou pas veille ? :sleep: 
Du coup j'ai essayé MacJanitor et Croninx 
Là j'ai faim 
dehors il neige... mais il neige ! :hein: c'est bô. :love:

Bon appétit à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> bon quesquispass ?? forum macgè avant le café    :affraid: serais je macgé addict ???


T'es encore jeune, tu peux encore t'en tirer si tu fais une petite cure, par exemple en allant sur le forum de Pc-inpact 
Nan, je déconne, reste, c'est une bonne drogue,!


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore jeune, tu peux encore t'en tirer si tu fais une petite cure, par exemple en allant sur le forum de Pc-inpact
> Nan, je déconne, reste, c'est une bonne drogue,!



OK C4EST DECIDE JE RESTE     mais va falloir que je passe un peu plus de temps du coté " VOUS ET VOTRE MAC" ...sinon je vais pas decoller en technique   
Dimanche ou pas ...aller j'y vais , faut que je m'achete du matos et j'ai reperer quelques rubriques
a- des -couettes qui parlent cameras 

 vous pouvez en garder quek bonnes pour quand je reviens?!


----------



## Caster (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai la crève  :hosto:

alors je suis au lit grace à mon portable tout neuf, je peux surfer au lit en regrdant la coupe Davis


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping (enfin presque) a dit:
			
		

> OK C'EST DECIDÉ JE RESTE


OUAIIIIIIIIIIIIP    :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> OK C'EST DECIDER JE RESTE




YES !!!! UNE FILLE DE PLUS DANS LE BAR !!!​


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2005)

Je file au cinéma. On va voir le Promeneur du Champs de Mars
Bonne après-midi


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mars 2005)

Hello tout le monde 

Bon cinoche Teo


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

le tour aux halles...  bonne idée...  des moules  de notre bonne Mer...  des frites... un bon vin blanc de derrière les fagots et hop ça roule...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mars 2005)

Je viens de revenir d'un concert classique à l'Hotel Astoria, superbe quatuor composé de Caroline Bayet et Elsa de Lacerda magistrales au violon, Wendy Ruymen pour l'alto et Kathy Adam au violoncelle. Très, très beau! Vu l'engouement du public, on a même eu droit à un petit extra: une somptueuse valse de De Vrees, très bon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le tour aux halles...  bonne idée...  des moules  de notre bonne Mer...  des frites... un bon vin blanc de derrière les fagots et hop ça roule...




Tour aux halles pour moi aussi, bavette à l'échalotte en perspective,  :love: , et vin rouge (merlot) pour moi   

La bonne mangeaille, y'a que ça de vrai !


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le tour aux halles...  bonne idée...  des moules  de notre bonne Mer...  des frites... un bon vin blanc de derrière les fagots et hop ça roule...



bonne app helene


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

2 aspirines et me voila.....


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

mon temps de récréation va se finir...   je vais vous laisser...  @ plus les zamis... je vais prendre mon carnet de mots pour me venger...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

bonne route elene et @+


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là je vous envoie des bises au goût de café !
> :love:
> :love:



oui bon  t'as pas mieux...  

:mouais: voilà...  c finit on me coupe de Mon MAc ....  salut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: voilà...  c finit on me coupe de Mon MAc ....  salut...



Ca a l'air douloureux on dirait...


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

C'est dingue cette impression persistante qu'il y a quelqu'un qui manque


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2005)

bon ben je vais prendre un ptit café et peut être un gouter , je viens de voir "30 millions d'amis" avec un chien qui s'appelait et c'est vrai !!!  Mackie


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

pauvre chien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bon ben je vais prendre un ptit café et peut être un gouter , je viens de voir "30 millions d'amis" avec un chien qui s'appelait et c'est vrai !!!  Mackie



 Alors, m'sieur Glacéfeu? ... Bonne, cette grappa?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Mars 2005)

oui mais pas aussi bonne que chez toi  
bouilla t'es extra


----------



## bouilla (6 Mars 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> bouilla t'es extra



 

toi aussi, t'es presque aussi génial que moi


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la crève  :hosto:


pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

je reviens du truc habitat en pleine alsace profonde......

rien d'interssant et je me suis fatigué pour rien  :mouais: 


la je suis ko !!!


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je reviens du truc habitat en pleine alsace profonde......
> 
> rien d'interssant et je me suis fatigué pour rien  :mouais:
> 
> ...



un p'tit tour chez ikea ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit tour chez ikea ?




non 

ikea c'est a stass pas en pleine alsace profonde et puis c'est pas open le dimanche 




_et puis pour  ikea je vais  Bale , c'est beaucoup plus proche_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

là je savoure ma cuisine :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je savoure ma cuisine :love:



un volontaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je savoure ma cuisine :love:




c'est quoi la popote?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> là je savoure ma cuisine :love:



Hum!! je commence a avoir faim....
tu manges quoi, ca me donnera une idée.....
je deteste avoir faim et ne pas savoir que manger
....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai faim.
J'ai une quiche lorraine dans le four :love:, encore 45 minutes à attendre


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mars 2005)

Là, j'en ai vraiment marre de notre couple de voisins handicapés qui n'arrête pas de sonner chez nous parce qu'ils ne savent pas conduire leurs chaises roulantes électriques... ils pètent tout et nous demandent de réparer... et le pire: hier soir, le gars est rentré complètement pété à 22h, on entendait des cris dans le couloirs (il a dû se faire engueuler par sa femme) et il est venu sonner (on n'a pas répondu)...

Aujourd'hui, ils ont cassé une de leurs chaises et elle encombrait le passage à côté du lit. Du coup, Madame ne peux pas aller se coucher. Et qu'ils resonnent pour qu'on vienne les aider! Et en plus, ils osent demander au Squal de regarder pourquoi leur PC portable marche pas, pourquoi ils arrivent pas à aller sur le net. Là, il a dit non.

A faire: téléphoner à l'agence pour faire installer un oeil de boeuf dans la porte pour que l'on sache qui sonne


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hum!! je commence a avoir faim....
> tu manges quoi, ca me donnera une idée.....
> je deteste avoir faim et ne pas savoir que manger
> ....


ben dansa l'huile d'olive tu fais revenior des piments des courgettes en rondelles, de l'ail avec sel et poivre tu mélange ca avec des barilla et du persil plat recouvert de parmé en bloc


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'en ai vraiment marre de notre couple de voisins handicapés qui n'arrête pas de sonner chez nous parce qu'ils ne savent pas conduire leurs chaises roulantes électriques... ils pètent tout et nous demandent de réparer... et le pire: hier soir, le gars est rentré complètement pété à 22h, on entendait des cris dans le couloirs (il a dû se faire engueuler par sa femme) et il est venu sonner (on n'a pas répondu)...
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ils ont cassé une de leurs chaises et elle encombrait le passage à côté du lit. Du coup, Madame ne peux pas aller se coucher. Et qu'ils resonnent pour qu'on vienne les aider! Et en plus, ils osent demander au Squal de regarder pourquoi leur PC portable marche pas, pourquoi ils arrivent pas à aller sur le net. Là, il a dit non.
> 
> A faire: téléphoner à l'agence pour faire installer un oeil de boeuf dans la porte pour que l'on sache qui sonne


Bon ok j'sonne plus


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben dansa l'huile d'olive tu fais revenior des piments des courgettes en rondelles, de l'ail avec sel et poivre tu mélange ca avec des barilla et du persil plat recouvert de parmé en bloc


   


*FAIM*


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi, encore 10 minutes et c'est pres...


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mars 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'en ai vraiment marre de notre couple de voisins handicapés qui n'arrête pas de sonner chez nous parce qu'ils ne savent pas conduire leurs chaises roulantes électriques... ils pètent tout et nous demandent de réparer... et le pire: hier soir, le gars est rentré complètement pété à 22h, on entendait des cris dans le couloirs (il a dû se faire engueuler par sa femme) et il est venu sonner (on n'a pas répondu)...
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ils ont cassé une de leurs chaises et elle encombrait le passage à côté du lit. Du coup, Madame ne peux pas aller se coucher. Et qu'ils resonnent pour qu'on vienne les aider! Et en plus, ils osent demander au Squal de regarder pourquoi leur PC portable marche pas, pourquoi ils arrivent pas à aller sur le net. Là, il a dit non.
> 
> A faire: téléphoner à l'agence pour faire installer un oeil de boeuf dans la porte pour que l'on sache qui sonne



2 solutions:
remonter la sonnette pour qu'ils ne puissent plus l'atteindre ou...
la brancher sur le 220 V


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *FAIM*



bé, vé, je me suis finalement decidé pour des Enchilladas.......
mais, que j'ai faim.....
(merci SM pour ton idée mes , j'ai deja mangé des pates fraiche a midi....)


 


*Bon'ap.!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Là? ... je suis en train de me faire griller des toasts. je vais me faire pèter une bonne terrine de sanglier faite par mon père avec du sanglier BIO, cueilli dans le maquis. Des champignons au vinaigre faits maison. Comme ça je pourrai rester devant mon écran. je finis ma 5e absinthe qui achève de me niquer les facultés intellectuelles ; et je vais m'ouvrir un petit "Clos D'alzeto" , mon coteaux d'Ajaccio préféré... On n'est pa bien là?   :love:   Comme des coqs en plâtre...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

ca donne faim, tu m'invites, j'ai un camenbert terrible dans le frigo...


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

dimachez soir c'est repas de famille, -couic- c'est trop affreux, priez pour moi et que Dieu ait mon âme, amen.


tchusss


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Ma maison est toujours ouverte (Et ce n'est pas une formule toute faite...) beaucoup d'amis le savent...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Là? ... je suis en train de me faire griller des toasts. je vais me faire pèter une bonne terrine de sanglier faite par mon père avec du sanglier BIO, cueilli dans le maquis. Des champignons au vinaigre faits maison. Comme ça je pourrai rester devant mon écran. je finis ma 5e absinthe qui achève de me niquer les facultés intellectuelles ; et je vais m'ouvrir un petit "Clos D'alzeto" , mon coteaux d'Ajaccio préféré... On n'est pa bien là?   :love:   Comme des coqs en plâtre...




bouge pas, je prend un avion et j'arrive....  
je ramenerai de l'absinthe, t'inquiete pas....


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Mmmhhhhh terrine de sanglier :love:
Ca me rappelle un repas que j'ai fait l'automne dernier dans un petit village des Ardennes :love: j'ai mangé une terrine au sanglier dont je m'en souviens encore ! 

Puisqu'on parle bouffe, ce midi c'était risotto... du coup j'ai la maison qui sent le risotto  car mon truc à moi c'est de pas y aller molo côté oignons, vin blanc et parmesan (en bloc râpé à la main)... miam :love:

Pour ce soir je pense que ce sera une petite salade et des tartines grillées 

Miam 

bon'app tout le monde


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

a y'ai, j'ai mangé ma quiche lorraine maison, c'etait trop bon, mais j'ai plus faim...
si quelqu'unen veut, il m'en reste...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ma maison est toujours ouverte (Et ce n'est pas une formule toute faite...) beaucoup d'amis le savent...



Ta maison, c'est pas une maison bleue, adossée à la colline, on y vient à pied et tu en as perdu la clef ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

poulet et patates le tout cuit au four......

zutttttt j'ai plus ma salade verte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mon truc à moi c'est de pas y aller molo côté oignons, vin blanc et parmesan (en bloc râpé à la main)... miam :love:



Ce qu'on appelle tout simplement de la cuisine généreuse.... la meilleure


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ta maison, c'est pas une maison bleue, adossée à la colline, on y vient à pied et tu en as perdu la clef ?



nân! c'est une bergerie rustique et austère (50m carrés)... Mais avec une vue imprenable sur le golfe d'Ajaccio.
Si je vois arriver Maxime Le forestier... Je sors le 12..... Fuck les Hippies!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

houlala, ma television diffuse des images de Saint Etienne, 
alors, j'en profite pour passer un message a tous les Stephanois: 

 *il fait un temps de M**** chez vous.....!!! *


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

dimachez soir c'est repas de famille, -couic- c'est trop affreux, priez pour moi et que Dieu ait mon âme, amen.


tchusss


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

tu as pas oublié j'espere les champignons et une pointe de safran !!!  



ps : le risotto, 
la seule recette  qui est vraiment commestible faite par mes soin  !!


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps : le risotto,
> la seule recette  qui est vraiment commestible faite par mes soin  !!



j'en veux bien un madame :rose: dingue, j'ai encore faim


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as pas oublié j'espere les champignons et une pointe de safran !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens, hier  au resto, un de mes amis en a pris un de risotto mais a la truffe, un plat fantastique...
mais, j'ai prefere prendre des ravioli au foie gras sauce a la truffe....Enorme....
avec un bon rouge (un Valmy, ils font du bon cote du roussillon a Valmy....un petit peu trop souple pour un roussillon mais bon....).....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en veux bien un madame :rose: dingue, j'ai *encore* faim




precision : tu as *toujours* faim


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> precision : tu as *toujours* faim



encore 3 kilos a prendre selon la balance, d'ici la j'aurais mon appart et j'irais au boulot en footing  (enfin du 15 em au 4 em ça fait une trotte  )


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ca y ai, j'ai changé d'avatar, ma toile préférée : Bleu 2 de Juan MIRO, une merveille à decouvrir à Beaubourg.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y ai, j'ai changé d'avatar, ma toile préférée : Bleu 2 de Juan MIRO, une merveille à decouvrir à Beaubourg.




Ha! Bravo....
je fais une remarque rigolote (encore que c'est pas sur) dans le fil sur les films cultes et hop...
tu change d'avatar et je passe pour quoi....
Bravo...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

désolé de te casser ton coup , mais ca fait un moment que je voulais changer, mettre mon avatar perso, mais j'y pensais plus. 
Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

encore 1 et sera pile poil


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y ai, j'ai changé d'avatar, ma toile préférée : Bleu 2 de Juan MIRO, une merveille à decouvrir à Beaubourg.



ça me donne encore moins en vie d'aller a beaubourg, pourtant, le boulot c'est le trottoir d'en face


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

bon, là, je rale contre le Vbulletin qui me dit:



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.




 


c'est fou.......


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

L'original fait environ 4m x3m, entre le bleu 1 et le bleu 3.
C'est tres impressionnant,je suis resté scotché 15 min la premiere fois que je les ai vu!
Une merveille que je conseille à tous le monde


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> L'original fait environ 4m x3m, entre le bleu 1 et le bleu 3.
> C'est tres impressionnant,je suis resté scotché 15 min la premiere fois que je les ai vu!
> Une merveille que je conseille à tous le monde



ça rentre pas chez moi de toute façon :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, là, je rale contre le Vbulletin qui me dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi, tu voulais m'en donner (des verts) ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

parfait !!!!  

pile poil tout rond !!!!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

ne change rien, c'est un joli nombre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu voulais m'en donner (des verts) ?




Et ça, tu ne le sauras pas....
peut etre rouge......
peut etre vert.....
peut etre pas.....


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

dans le doute, abstient toi...
si t'es sur de mettre du vert, vas y fonce, je te retiens pas...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> parfait !!!!
> 
> pile poil tout rond !!!!!!!



bravo....
6000 c'est jolie....
tu fais comment maintenant:

-tu achetes un pc et quitte le forum (quel dommage....)
-tu change de pseudo et recommence tout a zero.....
-tu fais 6001......
-le chat dans le chapeau....

attention y a un piege.....
et il te reste un joker....


ps:merci...mais je me vengerais...


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une merveille que je conseille à tous le monde


  

Je veux pas savoir comment c'est meublé chez toi


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

tu ne saura pas comment c'est meublé chez moi, mais cette toile est une oeuvre majeure de l'art moderne (qui commence apres l'impressionnisme pour finir avec Wahrol et le pop art).
Miro est un des plus grand peintre du 20e, avec Picasso, Matisse, Kandinsky...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne saura pas comment c'est meublé chez moi, mais cette toile est une oeuvre majeure de l'art moderne (qui commence apres l'impressionnisme pour finir avec Wahrol et le pop art).
> Miro est un des plus grand peintre du 20e, avec Picasso, Matisse, Kandinsky...




warhol, j'aime bien, 
picasso il a fait un croquis...








sympa...;mais Miro, c'est pas trop mon truc...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bravo....
> 6000 c'est jolie....
> tu fais comment maintenant




-tu achetes un pc et quitte le forum (quel dommage....)
nannnn , 3 pc ici sa suffit non ? 

-tu change de pseudo et recommence tout a zero.....
pourquoi pas !!!   princess ? tien , je vais demander a benjamin 

tu fais 6001......
voila , ceci est en train de se faire 

-le chat dans le chapeau....
l'homme aime pas le chat 

attention y a un piege.....
et il te reste un joker....



*lequel ? *


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *lequel ? *




le piege? tu es tombé dedans, 6001....;
dommage, c'est moins jolie que 6000....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Miro est un des plus grand peintre du 20e, avec Picasso, Matisse, Kandinsky...




j'aime beaucoup Miro et  aussi ma housse couette de JCC dessin  Miro  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'au moins une personne ici apprecie Miro :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> tu ne saura pas comment c'est meublé chez moi, mais cette toile est une oeuvre majeure de l'art moderne (qui commence apres l'impressionnisme pour finir avec Wahrol et le pop art).
> Miro est un des plus grand peintre du 20e, avec Picasso, Matisse, Kandinsky...


Oui merci j'avais cru en entendre parler 

Mais je trouve ça pourri c'est tout 

_et je t'interdis de me traiter de miro  j'y vois très bien avec mes lentilles _


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

Dans ce cas, quels sont les  artistes que tu aimes bien?


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, quels sont les  artistes que tu aimes bien?


Mozart, Schubert, Bach... eux au moins ils peignent pas


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

de toutes façons *Chacun son sale goût....   *


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

OK, mais les artistes plasticien alors (peintres, sculteurs...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais les artistes plasticien alors (peintres, sculteurs...)



en matiere de Plastique, a part Patochman et Pablito (nos amis corses...)
je pense que peu sont aptes a juger....
d'ailleurs, fait gaffe a ta voiture....


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en matiere de Plastique, a part Patochman et Pablito (nos amis corses...)


Il y a d'autres corses (ou apparentés) sur ces forums, fais attention    

_D'autant que là ménant je suis de mauvaise humeur, alors pas d'incartade   _


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

ben quesqu'y ta mis de mauvaise humeur?
Raconte nous tout, on t'ecoute attentivement...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'autres corses (ou apparentés) sur ces forums, fais attention
> 
> _D'autant que là ménant je suis de mauvaise humeur, alors pas d'incartade   _



et je pense que ceux ci auront compris la plaisanterie....
mais, dis moi, tu t'enflammes non....


----------



## Spyro (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et je pense que ceux ci auront compris la plaisanterie...


C'est pas la plaisanterie qui te fait courir un risque, c'est que tu oublies les autres


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

*Spyro...  reviens................... on t'aime ................... *


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la plaisanterie qui me gène, c'est que tu oublies les autres



tiens, c'est vrai, j'ai oubli" les points de suspension....
moi qui en suis friand...
en meme temps, je peux pas tous les citer....
mais, tu en serais toi aussi?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Là? ... je suis en train de me faire griller des toasts. je vais me faire pèter une bonne terrine de sanglier faite par mon père avec du sanglier BIO, cueilli dans le maquis. Des champignons au vinaigre faits maison. Comme ça je pourrai rester devant mon écran. je finis ma 5e absinthe qui achève de me niquer les facultés intellectuelles ; et je vais m'ouvrir un petit "Clos D'alzeto" , mon coteaux d'Ajaccio préféré... On n'est pa bien là?   :love:   Comme des coqs en plâtre...


attend j'arrive


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

pffff...
il a du mal le forum ce soir ou c'est moi???


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pffff...
> il a du mal le forum ce soir ou c'est moi???



C'est pas toi...
avec safari, c'est super long, avec firefox, ca va un peu plus vite mais c'est pas encore ça... 
Qui c'est qui va se faire kicker pour high-ping??


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

wouahhh peuhhh quel déception , re viens de raccrocher mes  crampons (de montagne...pas de foot  :mouais et je reviens des RIVIERES POURPRES sur la une..... le bouquin etait pas mal ,
mais alors le film...quel navet....bonsoir tutti et tutta


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> wouahhh peuhhh quel déception , re viens de raccrocher mes  crampons (de montagne...pas de foot  :mouais et je reviens des RIVIERES POURPRES sur la une..... le bouquin etait pas mal ,
> mais alors le film...quel navet....bonsoir tutti et tutta



le livre est pas mal, je prefere l'empire de loup (sortie en salle en juin pour un navet annoncé...)
ou le vol des cigognes du meme auteur....
mais il est vrai que le film est une daube infame.....

bon, ça a l'air d'aller un peu mieux la connection ici...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir sofiping ! 

Ah oui ça le film il est pas bon !


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

moi j'ai bien aimé (le film) mais j'ai pas lu le bouquin  (je ne savais même pas que c'était tiré d'un livre... :rose: )

@roberta: champignons OU safran, faut choisir ! dans mon cas : champignons, car quand monsieur est là c'est safran (il ne supporte pas les champignons)  

@le_magi61 : moi j'aime bien ton avatar, même si je ne suis pas fan de Miro moi non plus (je préfère la période bleue de Picasso, ou mieux encore, Chagall). 

voilà, le tour est fait...  bonne nuit tout le monde !


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le livre est pas mal, je prefere l'empire de loup (sortie en salle en juin pour un navet annoncé...)
> ou le vol des cigognes du meme auteur....
> mais il est vrai que le film est une daube infame.....
> 
> bon, ça a l'air d'aller un peu mieux la connection ici...



 j'ai beaucoup aimé le vol des cigognes ...les autres je les ai pas lu


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mars 2005)

Salut Sofiping 

et bonne nuit Macounette 

bon, le deuxième film n'est pas passionnant non plus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beaucoup aimé le vol des cigognes ...les autres je les ai pas lu



essaye l'empire des loup, il est vraiment pas mal.....
le concile de pierre etant le moins sympa a mon humble avis...
la ligne noire est pas mal non plus...

enfin aucun ne vaut le vol des cigognes...


----------



## sofiping (6 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut Sofiping
> 
> et bonne nuit Macounette
> 
> bon, le deuxième film n'est pas passionnant non plus...



slt elektroseb pour le film je sais pas , je boude la teloche en lui tournant le dos  , elle m'a enervé . 

Je suis en train de penser que .......IL NE FAUT JAMAIS TOURNER LE DOS A UNE TELE... top de  maltRUS....mais que ce passe t'il AHHHHH...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

a tous les couches-tot 
la nuit est a nous.....


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

ah ben merci ...je me fais attaquer dans le dos et personne ne fait rien


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah ben merci ...je me fais attaquer dans le dos et personne ne fait rien




 tu prends quoi???  
ça semble bien marcher....si tu en as en trop tu peux me l'envoyer......


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah ben merci ...je me fais attaquer dans le dos et personne ne fait rien



sisi... on compatit...


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu prends quoi???
> ça semble bien marcher....si tu en as en trop tu peux me l'envoyer......



J'ai bu du thym ...c'est ça tu crois :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bu du thym ...c'est ça tu crois :hosto:



je pense pas d'ailleurs a moins qu'il soit jamaicain et que tu le fumes, le thym c'est sain.....


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

le thym oui, le thyn je sais pas ...


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas d'ailleurs a moins qu'il soit jamaicain et que tu le fumes, le thyn c'est sain.....



Beurk fumer du thym  :rateau: 

pourquoi pas des fils de bananes aussi


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ah ben merci ...je me fais attaquer dans le dos et personne ne fait rien


explique


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> explique



c'est a toi de t'expliquer , j'ai rien pu voir , et d'abord t'étais ou


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

Moi je dis qu'il a quelquechose à voir avec cette histoire !


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et d'abord t'étais ou



ben il était derrière toi...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> c'est a toi de t'expliquer


énorme ! 


			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien pu voir


remarque moi non plus  


			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> et d'abord t'étais ou


curieuse ?


----------



## sofiping (7 Mars 2005)

je vais etre brutale   mon ordi me fait chmire ce soir ...il avance pas   

alors plutôt que de m'en prendre a vous ...je prefere lui fermer son clapet :casse: et revenir calmée

et bien coiffée . tutti


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je vais etre brutale   mon ordi me fait chmire ce soir ...il avance pas
> 
> alors plutôt que de m'en prendre a vous ...je prefere lui fermer son clapet :casse: et revenir calmée
> 
> et bien coiffée . tutti



Prends un Dell   

 bonne nuit


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

salut, sofiping....
et @+


bon, il reste quelqu'un encore?


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2005)

Bonne nuit sofiping


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

SAlut, touyt le monde, bonjour à tous...
bon allez, je vais bosser, a ce soir!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

a t'attttaaaaaqqqquue !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

pffffffff coincé au lit en attendant que les médocs agissent


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

What a fucking wind qu'y a dehors !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

non non,  ca va! un peu froid ce matin, mais j'ai meme pas eu besoin de gratter le pare-brise, tranquille quoi!


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> What a fucking wind qu'y a dehors !!!!



je dirais même plus...   :mouais: mais bon ya pas d'autres mots... le 3/6/9 le mistral semble avoir oublié...


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2005)

supomoquette a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff coincé au lit en attendant que les médocs agissent





			
				supomoquette a dit:
			
		

> burp



Eh ben tu vois, ça c'est le premier effet ralgan... 

Reste au chaud


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même plus...   :mouais: mais bon ya pas d'autres mots... le 3/6/9 le mistral semble avoir oublié...



Bon par contre, euh, pas un nuage dans le ciel


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> le 3/6/9 le mistral semble avoir oublié...



Ça fait un bail !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même plus...   :mouais: mais bon ya pas d'autres mots... le 3/6/9 le mistral semble avoir oublié...



Mistral gagnant ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mistral gagnant ?



Maaaaais nan : Frédéric Mistral peuchère !


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

Douche powered now...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaais nan : Frédéric Mistral peuchère !



Ah Mireille !   

Sans parler de Calendal, mais bon, on va pas embêter les belges et les suisses avec un prix nobel de littérature occitan (surtout que le prix nobel de littérature, ce n'est pas forcément une référence   )


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

premier café du matin et premier PowerBook a remonté :love:


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *L'homme Kitombapik : le retour de la revanche de Chuilàjarive.*
> 
> 
> _Bon, là, coups de fil pour me prouver que ma vie n'est plus désormais faite que de coups de théâtre, dérivations et autres changements de programme._
> ...



J'L'AVAIS DIT !!!! Remplie de suprises.....


----------



## dool (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff coincé au lit en attendant que les médocs agissent



Mince,moi qui allait te proposer de servir de modèle photo pour les rush de la dernière version [MGZ]Kama !!!!  :rateau: Je vais voir avec bassou


----------



## IceandFire (7 Mars 2005)

j'espère pour moi aussi.... j'ai rendez vous.....  bravo roberto en tout cas !!!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2005)

Je regarde mon écran ... et mes paupières sont lourdes, très lourdes ...

J'ai peur de m'endormir !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Maaaaais nan : Frédéric Mistral peuchère !



Alors, c'est un souffle épique


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *L'homme Kitombapik : le retour du fils de la revanche de Chuilàjarive.*
> 
> 
> _Bon, là, coups de fil pour me prouver que ma vie n'est plus désormais faite que de coups de théâtre, dérivations et autres changements de programme._
> ...



Ou alors, y zont vus tes affiches (que nous on a toujours pas vu Grrr) sur les murs de la ville, ça les aura fait changer d'avis !


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (que nous on a toujours pas vu Grrr)


Je voudrais pas dire, mais Grrrr aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

moi maintenant je vais.....

je sais pas   ....boire un café peut  etre?


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Mars 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *....*...un indépendant au rabais travaillant avec ses moufles et sa vue basse....



Disons qu'il nous a fallu le week-end pour lui faire changer d'avis.... 

Mais après lui avoir montré ses parents sécher dans une cave, il a été plus.... compréhensif..... 

 

_Euh au faité, Roberto, la factoure, on la fé à quel nombre ?_


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

et un 2 em café pour la route :rateau:


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un 2 em café pour la route :rateau:


Pareil...


Et bravo Roberto...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> boire un café peut  etre?



bonne idée


----------



## nonos (7 Mars 2005)

bonjour!

ben là j'essai de manger mes cracottes mais c'est aussi simple que les biscottes&#8230;:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

Là, je me dis que parfois, j'aimerais que les choses soient simples...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée








oppppp , on avale un  bon  petit noir !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

La chef est de retour après un mois d'absence (congé maladie)...je suis hyper content !!!   


Merci patron, 
merci patron,
quel bonheur de travailler pour vous !

merci patron, MERCI PATRON !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

c'est intéressant, ça...


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est intéressant, ça...



Je l'ai aussi lu ce matin .

Comment se gâcher un début de semaine


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2005)

Là, maintenant... Euh, j'ai faim 

Bonap à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> La chef est de retour après un mois d'absence (congé maladie)...je suis hyper content !!!
> 
> 
> Merci patron,
> ...




Laisse moi d'viner, elle est bien roulée la chef ???    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> c'est intéressant, ça...


ouais  c'est grace à des mecs comme ça qu'on paie des taxes sur les supports vierges (CD / DVD), plus des taxes sur les supports sortis d'usine (Album de zic, Film DVD)...

Mais il n'a pas compris qu'il se tirait une balle dans le pied avec ce genre de bataille : ça n'a fait que favoriser le piratage (le sujet est long aussi je ne compte pas développer).

Je n'aime pas ce mec, son ton et son rôle de lobby du gouvernement. Il fait du mal au milieu musical et je ne suis pas certain que les artistes se reconnaissent dans ses propos.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi d'viner, elle est bien roulée la chef ???    :love:




ben toi tu as loupé un episode ....  

sa chef , elle, lui fait de l' harcelement sexuel !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Laisse moi d'viner, elle est bien roulée la chef ???  :love:


c'était ironique...

Oui elle est pas mal, mais humainement il manque quelque chose qui ressemblerait à de la compassion, de la compréhension...et un bon relationnel. En gros personne peut l'encadrer.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'était ironique...
> 
> Oui elle est pas mal, mais humainement il manque quelque chose qui ressemblerait à de la compassion, de la compréhension...et un bon relationnel. En gros personne peut l'encadrer.


que personne puisse l'encadrer, pour une chef, c'est relativemen normal...  
Un (une) chef, ca encadre,ca se fait pas encadrer...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un 2 em café pour la route :rateau:



et un 3 em pour aller avec le sablé breton :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et un 3 em pour aller avec le sablé breton :love:




et un 4eme pour  l'offrir a ta zolie collegue ?   

 :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'était ironique...
> 
> Oui elle est pas mal, mais humainement il manque quelque chose qui ressemblerait à de la compassion, de la compréhension...et un bon relationnel. En gros personne peut l'encadrer.



Normal, c'est une chef, c'est elle qu'est payée pour encadrer les autres ...    

  

EDIT : Ah M... j'avais pas vu ... ch'suis grillé  :rose:


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et un 4eme pour  l'offrir a ta zolie collegue ?
> 
> :love:



aucune n'est célibataire :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aucune n'est célibataire :rateau:



De toutes façons, tu t"en fous.... 

T'es pas jaloux, toi.


----------



## macelene (7 Mars 2005)

MacGé...Votre *ramage...*est plus beau que votre plumage...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas jaloux, toi.



je me suis déjà vu être très  jaloux, maintenant que j'y repense ça me fait peur  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me suis déjà vu être très  jaloux, maintenant que j'y repense ça me fait peur  :affraid:


_Das Eifersucht ist eine Leidenschaft, die mit Eifer sucht was Leiden schaft_.

La jalousie est une passion qui cherche avec ardeur ce qui fait souffrir. (En gros)


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

salut tout le monde 

d'ailleurs, merci Mackie, je reviens de la Fnac avec le tome 16 de Naruto, sans ta remarque, j'aurais attendu betement une semaine de plus....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me suis déjà vu être très  jaloux, maintenant que j'y repense ça me fait peur  :affraid:


pas qu'a toi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me suis déjà vu être très  jaloux, maintenant que j'y repense ça me fait peur  :affraid:





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas qu'a toi




un couple prometteur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

bon, je me bats avec le forum pour poster mais sinon, ca va.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un couple prometteur...


On publie les bans bientôt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Pourvu qu'ils ne fassent pas de petits...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2005)

Je finis mon café


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2005)

Je ferme ce sujet.

(s'il rame tant, c'est qu'il est trop long, bien plus que la limite des 100 pages de l'époque - rien ne vous empêche d'en ouvrir un autre, sur le même thème)


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Trois ans plus tard, je me dis que rezba, entre autres qualités indéniables, peut tout de même se targuer d'avoir inventé Twitter en 1970. Pas mal.  

Suite à ça et à quelques autres considérations, ce sujet rouvre. On y répond à cette question simple, "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?". A vous.


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

Dans quelques minutes c'est sieste...
Et après, révisions pour le partiel de Chimie Quantique...
:affraid::sick::hosto:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

là, je m'amuse avec Tatayet©...


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Dans quelques minutes c'est sieste...
> Et après, révisions pour le partiel de Chimie Quantique...
> :affraid::sick::hosto:



(pourrais-tu m'expliquer, en quelques mots simples, ce qu'est au juste la chimie quantique ? )

Je me demande ce qu'est la chimie quantique


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2009)

Je m'amuse avec CCM et tatayet


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2009)

j'bosse :sleep:







Il réouvre quand l'Ultraflood ?


----------



## chupastar (6 Janvier 2009)

Je suis content de voir que ce fil ait réouvert.


----------



## gouzigouzi (6 Janvier 2009)

je plop


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2009)

J'admire le ban a venir de gouzi...

Attention...
5

4

3

2

1


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (pourrais-tu m'expliquer, en quelques mots simples, ce qu'est au juste la chimie quantique ? )
> 
> Je me demande ce qu'est la chimie quantique



Heu, en quelques mots "simples" c'est pas possible...

Mais bon, je vais essayer d'être clair et rapide:

La Chimie Quantique (appelé également Mécanique Quantique) permet de calculer les "états" dans lesquels se trouvent des corps ou des particules, notamment en mesurant leurs niveaux d'énergie.
Cette matière permet de suppléer la Mécanique Classique (action des forces sur un corps, etc...), là où elle ne permet plus d'obtenir des résultats cohérents (ou plus du tout de résultat parfois!)...

Mais là, c'est vraiment grossier comme définition!

---------------

Je viens d'expliquer ce que je vais réviser!


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

gouzigouzi a dit:


> je plop












Je gueule de bois_ise_...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'admire le ban a venir de gouzi...
> 
> Attention...
> 5
> ...



Hop hop hop, doucement, laissez moi le temps de le bouler rouge avant...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Je banungouzdubar.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

Je pleure sur mon clavier à ces heures de rigolades bannies.


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'admire le ban a venir de gouzi...
> 
> Attention...
> 5
> ...





benjamin a dit:


> Je banungouzdubar.



Oui. Mais attention, c'est assez risqué. Il sera un peu comme les particules de la Mécanique Quantique : on ne pourra plus déceler ou calculer en même temps sa position et sa vitesse.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ...
> La Chimie Quantique (appelé également Mécanique Quantique) permet de calculer les "états" dans lesquels se trouvent des corps ou des particules, notamment en mesurant leurs niveaux d'énergie...



Voilà, normalement c'est là, maintenant, que débarque la Moque pour nous faire une dissertation d'une demi page concernant sa chimie Quantique (oui avec un grand Q) qui laisse les corps dans un drôle d'état avec un niveau d'énergie nécessitant une charge de longue durée tout ça, tout ça...  :sleep:

Que voulez vous, la vieillesse est un naufrage...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pleure sur mon clavier à ces heures de rigolades bannies.



Il te reste le mini-chat. 
(j'ai un MP en souffrance, je sais...)


----------



## teo (6 Janvier 2009)

Je classe de la musique téléchargée gratuitement et légalement avant d'aller me peler les miches et faire mes courses.

1.2 Go de cover zippées plus ou moins efficace, retro-80's.
C'est _BuffetLibre_ 1 et 2 à vot'service.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2009)

Je me prends la tête avec un client en découvrant que ce topic existe toujours


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Voilà, normalement c'est là, maintenant, que débarque la Moque pour nous faire une dissertation d'une demi page concernant sa chimie Quantique (oui avec un grand Q) qui laissent les corps dans un drôle d'état avec un niveau d'énergie nécessitant une charge de longue durée tout ça, tout ça...  :sleep:




Et ta sur ? :rateau: 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Que voulez vous, la vieillesse est un naufrage...



_Fluctuat nec mergitur ! _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Je me désabonne, pourquoi ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'admire le ban a venir de gouzi...



Egoïste  :love:


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me prends la tête avec un client en découvrant que ce topic existe toujours


ça vaut pas le coup c'est qu'un fil 

et il existe pas encore, il existe à nouveau&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2009)

je voulais dire "tout en découvrant".
J'ai la sale habitude de surfer sur Macgé quand je suis au tel :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2009)

Pfiou ce topic date ^^

Ce que je fais là ?

Je réalise que le syteme des classes prépa et des concours avait au moins l'avantage de ne pas savoir quand tu t'es planté (vive les classements et réajustement de note). Je suis passé a un système de partiel... Pfiou ca sent les rattrapages...

Mais heuresement ce soir c'est keynote... Enfin kind of :x


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2009)

Je bosse toujours 



Et merde, j'ai plus de coud'boule à distribuer


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis que je désactiverais bien ma mère pour que les forums tiennent la charge.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me dis que je désactiverais bien ma mère pour que les forums tiennent la charge.



N'oublie pas la belle-mère du Légume Masqué, ça devrait bien booster les forums


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

Arrgle juste au moment où j'avais envie de minichatter :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> N'oublie pas la belle-mère du Légume Masqué, ça devrait bien booster les forums



Ho pitain, je veux bien la livrer même... d'autant qu'elle vient d'acheter un mac... (oui, à cause de moi, ptain keskonpeuêtreconparfois)...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ho pitain, je veux bien la livrer même... d'autant qu'elle vient d'acheter un mac... (oui, à cause de moi, ptain keskonpeuêtreconparfois)...


Pour l'instant, ça tient. Mais qu'elle ne quitte pas le territoire.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2009)

Pastis time :love:



:hosto:


----------



## Pierrou (6 Janvier 2009)

En ce moment, je regarde les annonces du Keynote... 

Pour une fois, je regrette pas de pas être pété de thunes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2009)

Ben, je suis sur le forum. Quelle question con quand même du vrai Rezba. 


C'est bien qu'il soit parti.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Janvier 2009)

Sur.

Qu'est-ce qu'il était ennuyeux çui-là.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour ne pas dire "chiant"  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2009)

Je viens au nouvelles 



Rien de bien bandant :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Janvier 2009)

Je survole Mac OS X Leopard, the missing manual et préparant mon T61p pour la revente...  Je réinstalle du Windows XP et du Windows Vista et je poste ici depuis mon MBP. 

Dehors, il fait -10,5°C !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je viens au nouvelles
> Rien de bien bandant :mouais:



 

en pensant à toi:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je survole Mac OS X Leopard, the missing manual et préparant mon T61p pour la revente...  Je réinstalle du Windows XP et du Windows Vista et je poste ici depuis mon MBP.
> 
> Dehors, il fait -10,5°C !



Ah ? Nous, ici, on a un pic de chaleur  à -10,2° C 

Sinon, ce que je fais là tout de suite ? Ben je tape ce post, évidemment !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Janvier 2009)

Waouw ! Tu es dans le Sud alors. Ici, c'est le Nôorrrddd ! Elle baisse encore... -12,5°C.

Heureusement que je travaille à la Minecrosoft pour survivre. 

Je devrais mettre une tour dehors et faire de l'overclocking ! 

Courage à tous ceux qui bossent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Waouw ! Tu es dans le Sud alors.



Vi ! Dans le sud  Le sud du nord de la Seine et Marne :rateau: (-12,8, là tout de suite :affraid


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2009)

Un bon -7° dans le sud de la Bretagne :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2009)

Mal dormi Fab ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

moi je spoof mon adresse mac pour pouvoir avoir ichat au taf en utilisant l'adresse mac de mon iphone


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Janvier 2009)

Je vais sur Wikipedia pour comprendre la signification du mot "spoof". 

Apparemment, ça n'a rien à voir avec des nanas de petite vertu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

ça marche pas http://www.meebo.com à ton taf ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

Nop, c'est une division ultra sécurisée d'une banque donc tu sais... y'a pas grand chose qui passe.

Mais comme y'a un wifi pour les iphones de disponible qui est très peu filtré...  Je me mets un imac sur ce réseau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Ah ... moi c'est des locaux municipaux ils vérouillent un peu hein on ne sait jamais ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nop, c'est une division ultra sécurisée d'une banque donc tu sais... y'a pas grand chose qui passe.
> 
> Mais comme y'a un wifi pour les iphones de disponible qui est très peu filtré...  Je me mets un imac sur ce réseau



Mais pourquoi tu te colles pas un Adium et que tu passes AIM sur le port 80? Tu t'éviterais de te faire chier. le 80 il ne peut pas être filtré.


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2009)

j'attaque ma 2 em canette de coca


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me dis que je désactiverais bien ma mère pour que les forums tiennent la charge.



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, je ne peux que t'imaginer en Sigourney Weaver en débardeur quand tu dis des choses comme ça


----------



## oflorent (7 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de terminer de lire tous les posts


----------



## Pierrou (7 Janvier 2009)

Une fois de plus, et à mon grand dam, je me retrouve seul devant mon mac à me gondoler de façon spasmodique en écoutant Pierre Desproges...  



Ca s'arrange po...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je vais sur Wikipedia pour comprendre la signification du mot "spoof".
> 
> Apparemment, ça n'a rien à voir avec des nanas de petite vertu.



tu pourrais être sympa et nous filer ici la définition, pour ceux, qui comme moi n'ont pas Internet... merci  

bon sinon, je viens de pelleter 5 m3 de neige fraiche et collante !!!!


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Bien fait !...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> moi je spoof mon adresse mac pour pouvoir avoir ichat au taf en utilisant l'adresse mac de mon iphone


Tiens t'as retiré ton bonnet :mouais:
Va pas attraper froid au crane :hosto:


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> bon sinon, je viens de pelleter 5 m3 de neige fraiche et collante !!!!



Tu viens de perdre 500gr ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

Viens de me taper les 800 photos des fêtes à trier. :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Viens de me taper les 800 photos des fêtes à trier. :sleep:



Donc 500 sont à chier ?
Je sais, ouais, c'est con...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Donc 500 sont à chier ?
> Je sais, ouais, c'est con...


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Là, je regarde l'autoportrait de pierre-auvergne...
Dubitatif, je suis...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2009)

Moi, j'va rentrer à ma maison :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, je regarde l'autoportrait de pierre-auvergne...
> Dubitatif, je suis...


Tu m'étonnes :love:

Et à part ça, je laisse tomber : mon imprimante a décidé de saboter mes révisions. Assez d'encre pour imprimer les pages impaires, pas assez pour imprimer les pages paires :rateau: 
On verra ça demain. :sleep:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, je regarde l'autoportrait de pierre-auvergne...
> Dubitatif, je suis...



Punaise. C'est mon jour. :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Janvier 2009)

là je viens de rentrer et de regarder un message d'alerte pour un sujet un peu touchy, sinon je viens de regarder mes messages et de me connecter au forum, chose que je n'avais pas faite depuis des lustres, ça fait plaisir de vous voir  bananier bonne santé et tout le reste tant que j'y suis :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je viens de rentrer et de regarder un message d'alerte pour un sujet un peu touchy, sinon je viens de regarder mes messages et de me connecter au forum, chose que je n'avais pas faite depuis des lustres, ça fait plaisir de vous voir  bananier bonne santé et tout le reste tant que j'y suis :love:


Ce joli sourire sur ton avatar !....


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Janvier 2009)

j'aime bien grimacer ou tirer la tête sur les photos  ça me donne un air plus grave  :love:


----------



## benjamin (7 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> grave  :love:



Grave, oui, c'était le mot.


----------



## tirhum (7 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'aime bien grimacer ou tirer la tête sur les photos  ça me donne un air plus grave  :love:



Allumeuse !...


----------



## NED (7 Janvier 2009)

Là je vois que titi m'a rejoint sur le pixel bar, c'est cool...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de prendre une décision grave. Bientôt, je n'aurai plus qu'un portable dans ma signature (et IRL aussi) !


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de finir le dernier Desperate :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

et moi le pilote de la 1è saison de Fringe  pas mal mais je demande à voir plus avant de me faire une opinion...


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et moi le pilote de la 1è saison de Fringe  pas mal mais je demande à voir plus avant de me faire une opinion...


Tu vas vite être fixée (un ou deux épisodes).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et moi le pilote de la 1è saison de Fringe  pas mal mais je demande à voir plus avant de me faire une opinion...



Modern__Thing, ne travaillerais-tu pas chez ©@m! ?


----------



## DeepDark (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Modern__Thing, ne travaillerais-tu pas chez ... à ....?


Ça se demande par message privé ce genre de truc...

Sinon je vais au lit 
D'ailleurs je suis déjà loin.


Bonne nuit à tous.


EDIT : Bien Deep, tu cites tout, comme ça ça sert a rien et après, obligé de se lever pour corriger


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Oups, grilled 

:love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Oups, grilled
> 
> :love:



Je suis passé plusieurs fois au magasin fin 2008. Une première quand je cherchais un ancien MacBook Pro, une seconde pour voir les nouveaux MBPu puis une troisième fois quand je tentais de me décider. 

Mode flowers on
Modern__Thing est aussi bonne conseillère qu'aimable et sympathique que charmante.  
Mode flowers off

Sisi, je vous l'assure...  Maintenant, j'ai des remords d'avoir acheté un ancien MBP neuf ailleurs. :rose:

Ce n'est que partie remise pour le prochain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Maintenant, j'ai des remords d'avoir acheté un ancien MBP neuf ailleurs. :rose:
> 
> *Ce n'est que partie remise pour le prochain*.



Naméo quel faux jeton, celui là, l'écoute pas, Angie 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bienvenu jmc02 et les autres !
> 
> On a déjà discuté le sujet...  *Je te propose d'acheter tout de suite le Mac Pro :love: et je te le rachèterai à moitié prix quand tu fondras pour le prochain*.



Vil dragueur, va !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai l'impression d'être hier :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

et je n'ai toujours pas l'impression d'être éveillée malgré le café :mouais: là c'est déjeuner en lisant mes mails et le tralalala en buvant mon cécémel :love: le meilleur moyen de commencer la journée


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Trois ans plus tard, je me dis que rezba, entre autres qualités indéniables, peut tout de même se targuer d'avoir inventé Twitter en 1970. Pas mal.
> 
> Suite à ça et à quelques autres considérations, ce sujet rouvre. On y répond à cette question simple, "Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?". A vous.



Là, tout de suite, maintenant, je me dis que décidément, vous ne méritiez pas rezba.
Et que la bande de jeanfoutre qui tient les rènes de cette sarl a intérêt à se magner le train de réparer mon système d'abonnement sinon ça va chier des bulles dans leurs profils.
Non mais.
Sans dec.
Dingue, ça.


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande qui peut bien être ce rezba


----------



## Ax6 (8 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Là, tout de suite, maintenant, je me dis que décidément, vous ne méritiez pas rezba.
> Et que la bande de jeanfoutre qui tient les rènes de cette sarl a intérêt à se magner le train de réparer mon système d'abonnement sinon ça va chier des bulles dans leurs profils.
> Non mais.
> Sans dec.
> Dingue, ça.



Je cherche a comprendre ski s'passe, pourquoi il parle de rènes, de bulles et de jeanfoutre (d'ailleurs, c'est qui ce jean), tout ça en attendant la fin de la mise à jour de mon téléphone, pour rester à la pointe de la technologie communicative...

_Edit (piaf) : Mon téléphone est mis à jour _


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Là, tout de suite, maintenant, je me dis que décidément, vous ne méritiez pas rezba.
> Et que la bande de jeanfoutre qui tient les rènes de cette sarl a intérêt à se magner le train de réparer mon système d'abonnement sinon ça va chier des bulles dans leurs profils.
> Non mais.
> Sans dec.
> Dingue, ça.



Je crois présentement qu'une réponse t'attend.



CouleurSud a dit:


> Je me demande qui peut bien être ce rezba



Un mythe, sûrement.


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je me demande qui peut bien être ce rezba


Un mec qui ne lit pas...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je crois présentement qu'une réponse t'attend.
> 
> 
> 
> Un mythe, sûrement.



Tu es le seul qui me comprend.


----------



## NED (8 Janvier 2009)

Là je goûte "Perle de lait"
De là à s'en mettre sur la tronche comme dans la pub, y'a un fossé que je ne franchirai pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> Là je goûte "Perle de lait"
> De là à s'en mettre sur la tronche comme dans la pub, y'a un fossé que je ne franchirai pas.



T'as raison, ça se marie assez mal avec tes masques au concombre (démasqué) !


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Janvier 2009)

mon frigo est vide... ma fiancée n'est pas là... j'suis en période de partiels et j'ai un peu foirée mes épreuves de ce matin...

j'vais aller me suicider et je laisserai comme message que vous étiez TOUS au courant et ma fiancée portera plainte contre vous pour non assistance à personne en danger!


----------



## benjamin (8 Janvier 2009)

Neuf vient de me filer ton adresse, les secours sont en chemin. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Na mais laisse&#8230; Je suis sûr que sa fiancée nous fera une donation sonnante et trébuchante en gage de remerciements 

Sinon, moi, pour me remettre, je vais me faire un Caol Ila (Merci jp ) et un cohiba (Merci Fidel ).

Me faut au moins ça.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Naméo quel faux jeton, celui là, l'écoute pas, Angie
> 
> Vil dragueur, va !



Même pas, sinon, je n'aurais pas fait l'erreur - de débutant - d'y passer une fois avec mon épouse !   

Je me fais un chti kawa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Même pas, sinon, je n'aurais pas fait l'erreur - de débutant - d'y passer une fois avec mon épouse !



Oh ! Il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que la plupart des épouses trompées par leur mari l'étaient avec une femme de leur connaissance !


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que la plupart des épouses trompées par leur mari l'étaient avec une femme de leur connaissance !



C'est pas le bon fil, là.


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2009)

là maintenant ? je viens vous dire « au revoir » _en quelques sortes_


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Mais je peux pas.


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant ? je viens vous dire « au revoir » _en quelques sortes_



arf  ça va couper chérie


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

là je m'apprête à aller retrouver Morphée après une tite soirée sympa entre amis 

bonne nuit les z'amis


----------



## Chang (9 Janvier 2009)

En fait je viens aider Itako qui s'est trompe de fil tout a l'heure ... c'est pas grave ca arrive a tout le monde hein ...  ...

Donc Itako:



> _Moi je vais prendre un bain, après je vais surement manger du jambon. _




Voila comme ca tout le monde est informe et pour une fois, meme si c'est pas maintenant maintenant, on peut passer l'eponge ...

lol


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2009)

Je vais prendre un second café :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

et là je vais aller faire un peu de rangement au magasin, nous avons reçu de la marchandise hier, il faut tout mettre en place et noter pour le stock...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande pourquoi il n'y a pas de solde sur les Mac :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (9 Janvier 2009)

Je m'apprête à aller bosser...

Pas trop hein, juste ce qu'il faut


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

Là, je me dis que c'est Manu qui a raison, un second café s'impose ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2009)

La je viens de me faire controler dans le train


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je viens de me faire controler dans le train


Avec 351581613543546795324687631 tapis de souris de contrebande...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je prends mon petit dej bien mérité


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Euh...
Je découvre les nouveaux sujets du bar, ceux arrivés pendant les orgies obligatoires.
C'est bien.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec 351581613543546795324687631 tapis de souris de contrebande...


contrebande de petits pois et de MacBooks en pièces détachées :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

Je remarque que PonkHead est revenu
C'est bien


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

je me réjouis de la réception du mon macBook ds 10 jours au plus tard


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je remarque que PonkHead est revenu
> C'est bien



Oui.

Mais je préfère Angie :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

mici :love: ça fait chaud au coeur, moi j'suis contente d'être près de vous tout court :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> je préfère Angie :love: :love:



Plutot _Paint it black_ pour moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Mais je préfère Angie :love: :love:



Alors, je crains que pour toi ça ne soit "Love in vain", on se la garde, notre "Little Queenie" (of Kekeland) à nous qu'on a ! "


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mici :love: ça fait chaud au coeur, moi j'suis contente d'être près de vous tout court :love: :love:



tu veux pas retirer ton gros pull et te serrer un peu plus ?  :rose: :love:


----------



## teo (9 Janvier 2009)

Je sors le mélange de fondue moitié-moitié du congélateur pour ce soir. Faudrait que je sorte acheter du pain, histoire qu'il ait un peu le temps de sécher.
Je peux ajouter un couvert. RV au Lou vers 19h-19h30. MP thanks.

Edith @ jacquemoudb: J'ai un kirsh qui dépote et les &#339;ufs, ça a jamais été mon truc  mais merci du conseil


----------



## jacquemoud_b (9 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je sors le mélange de fondue moitié-moitié du congélateur pour ce soir. Faudrait que je sorte acheter du pain, histoire qu'il ait un peu le temps de sécher.
> Je peux ajouter un couvert. RV au Lou vers 19h-19h30. MP thanks.



prévois aussi un peu de williamine pour le coup du milieu et un oeuf pour la fin!


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

J'écoute "France Bleu Provence" en travaillant. Croyez moi, c'est le bonheur : 1 jour de neige dans le sud, 48 heures après, toujours l'enfer. Parfois, je me demande si je ne suis pas en train d'écouter des envoyés spéciaux au front d'un quelconque conflit exotique...


----------



## meskh (9 Janvier 2009)

J'attends la fin du chargement d'une complie Buddha Lounge sur l'ITS à pas trop cher


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

acquisition vidéo :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre - ou bien on me confirme - que la mairie est au courant de mes allers et venues sur le net puisque l'on est sur leur réseau ... :rateau:


----------



## stephaaanie (9 Janvier 2009)

Je fulmine contre la hiérarchie qui s'obstine à prévoir des réunions dont l'intérêt et l'efficacité sont discutables le jeudi. C'est quoi cette obsession du jeudi ?!
Alors que moi, le jeudi c'est vacances. 
Et me rendre à ses Conseils de ceci, de cela, c'est pas simple. Genre t'arrives 8h avant l'heure parce que c'est basse saison et que y'a que dalle comme bateau.

Y'a des jours, je préfèrerais la banlieue.

Bon dieu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je fulmine contre la hiérarchie qui s'obstine à prévoir des réunions dont l'intérêt et l'efficacité sont discutables le jeudi. C'est quoi cette obsession du jeudi ?!
> Alors que moi, le jeudi c'est vacances.
> Et me rendre à ses Conseils de ceci, de cela, c'est pas simple. Genre t'arrives 8h avant l'heure parce que c'est basse saison et que y'a que dalle comme bateau.
> 
> ...



tais-toi et rame


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> contrebande de petits pois et de MacBooks en pièces détachées :love:



même pas vrai  par contre il me reste des tapis de souris


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> même pas vrai  par contre il me reste des tapis de souris


J't'en prends 3 

Maintenant Je vais aller me chercher un chocolat chaud au distributeur, car -10° ce matin pour gratter la voiture, j'en ai attrapé mal à la gorge


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Maintenant Je vais aller me chercher un chocolat chaud au distributeur, car -10° ce matin pour gratter la voiture, j'en ai attrapé mal à la gorge



si tu grattes avec les dents, rien de surprenant!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> J't'en prends 3
> ... -10° ce matin pour gratter la voiture, j'en ai attrapé mal à la gorge



T'étais pas obligé de gratter avec les dents! 


[EDITH] Merde! Grillé!


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement, je donne le bâton pour me faire taper... D'ailleurs, vous êtes au cybercafé l'un à côté de l'autre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Effectivement, je donne le bâton pour me faire taper... D'ailleurs, vous êtes au cybercafé l'un à côté de l'autre ?



Non... Lui devant et moi derrière...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Là maintenant, bien que la tête dans le derch, j'ai un oeil sur MacG et l'autre sur Yu-Gi-Ho (le film) où une sorte de squelette rose/violet vient de détruire son adversaire en lui vomissant dessus.

Trop bien...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Je me prends de penser que c'est carrément con de sortir pour aller à un rattrapage de TD, qui est en fait annulé. :mouais:

Très con. Une heure de perdue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

'tain, Yu-Gi est coincé dans la pyramide de lumière par la réincarnation d'Anubis - il y a un suspens dans ce truc...
Dingue !


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche une référence bibliographique de Peter Hall, 1987. A croire que je l'ai inventée. 'tain.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

J'essaie de m'organiser...
Quelle illustration et/ou colorisation, vais-je commencer...
Je viens de finir un boulot, j'en commence un autre ou je passe à une illus plus "détente" ?!...
_(t'en dis quoi, PATOCH' ?!...  )..._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Il me dit qu'il est d'accord 

TRÈS d'accord, même


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

On dirait qu'il fait semblant de ne pas avoir lu, "là-bas"...
Tu ne crois pas ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Si si. Absolument.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Horreur !!!

Anubis vient d'invoquer son troisième sphinx - le sphinx-ter en quelque sorte.

Et la terreur dilate les pupilles de Yu-Gi.

C'est horrible !


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Maintenant je tente de boire mon chocolat chaud sans tenir le gobelet avec les mains et sans en foutre partout


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche des idées...



:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Coffee Time ! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'essaie de m'organiser...
> Quelle illustration et/ou colorisation, vais-je commencer...
> Je viens de finir un boulot, j'en commence un autre ou je passe à une illus plus "détente" ?!...
> _(t'en dis quoi, PATOCH' ?!...  )..._





BackCat a dit:


> Il me dit qu'il est d'accord
> 
> TRÈS d'accord, même



'Tain! Si vous saviez combien vous me fatiguez, les bollocks brothers... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je cherche des idées...
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais:



sur quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sur quoi?


Décos de surfs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Je raconte des conneries au minibar...


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je raconte des conneries au minibar...


Il veut pas se laver le fion !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

je raconte des conneries avec  Tirhum et Patoch au minibar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il veut pas se laver le fion !...



Si fait, si fait mon bon... J'évoquais le manque d'hygiène de la noblesse du XVIIIe


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je teste ma connexion internet au boulot. Pour l'instant 30 à 45 secondes pour charger une page de macG. Par contre toute les pages en liens nickel chrome. Me demande si ... me demande bien.


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

Je me prépare à boire une Chimay bleue, voir 3, je pourrais jamais vraiment quitter la Belgique putain


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

là je tricote une paire de jolies chaussettes chez Annthrax  :love:

Qui a dit que le tricot c'était ringard ??? :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2009)

J'enlève mes moufles


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

J'entretiens mes nains de jardin. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je tricote une paire de jolies chaussettes chez Annthrax  :love:
> 
> Qui a dit que le tricot c'était ringard ??? :mouais:



Ah ouai nan trop sexy une fille qui tricote, qui coud, qui fait du point de croix, moi ça me fait fantasmer les filles manuelles et autonome de toute façon


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah ouai nan trop sexy une fille qui tricote, qui coud, qui fait du point de croix, moi ça me fait fantasmer les filles manuelles et autonome de toute façon



Exact : c'est tellement rare !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Janvier 2009)

Je fais une pause au milieu d'un cours 'achement intéressant sur les méthodes d'épuration extra-rénale, mais un petit peu trop long pour être fait tout d'une traite.

PYJAMA BLEU POWAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Là, après avoir fait toute les conneries possibles, je découvre qu'il existe un manuel pour mon nouvel iphone sur internet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Je bois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

... Tiens ; et puis là j'ai une grosse envie d'envahir la Pologne...
De tuer, de massacrer et de violer tout ce qui bouge...
... Et puis après j'ai trop la flemme... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouaip&#8230; y'a plus que ça à faire aussi ici&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouaip y'a plus que ça à faire aussi ici



Violer et massacrer ?...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Violer et massacrer ?...



Non, boire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Ah merde, oui. Boire.
J'ai la même flemme niveau extermination des faibles et inutiles.
On verra demain pour ça. On sait jamais, des fois qu'on serait en forme&#8230; :sleep:

Allez. J'vais me lamentabiliser au plumard moi.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini de classer mes photos. :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'ai fini de classer mes photos. :sleep:



Alors file au lit!


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai la même flemme niveau extermination des faibles et inutiles.



Surtout qu'il faudrait au préalable définir ce que sont les faibles et inutiles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Surtout qu'il faudrait au préalable définir ce que sont les faibles et inutiles.



Toi...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi...



Je plussoie à l'infini.


non... non... je ne suis ni faible ni inutile.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi...



Oh oui.
A part ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je plussoie à l'infini.
> 
> 
> non... non... je ne suis ni faible ni inutile.



Toi aussi...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je plussoie à l'infini.
> 
> 
> non... non... je ne suis ni faible ni inutile.



On t'a demandé de la ramener ou d'aller te coucher ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oh oui.
> A part ça ?



Rien de plus... Une certaine économie sémantique évite toujours de se disperser...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

En règle générale, ce qui m'ennuie est inutile&#8230; Ça fait du boulot du coup. Alors je gagne du temps en réflexion. Quelque part, je m'y retrouve.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> En règle générale, ce qui m'ennuie est inutile Ça fait du boulot du coup. Alors je gagne du temps en réflexion. Quelque part, je m'y retrouve.



Y'en a au moins un qui suit...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien de plus... Une certaine économie sémantique évite toujours de se disperser...



Ca a néanmoins l'inconvénient d'être taciturne...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca a néanmoins l'inconvénient d'être taciturne...



Y'a marqué Partick Sébastien, là ?... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> En règle générale, ce qui m'ennuie est inutile Ça fait du boulot du coup. Alors je gagne du temps en réflexion. Quelque part, je m'y retrouve.



De là à y exterminer, hein...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a marqué Partick Sébastien, là ?... :mouais:



A peu de choses près, hein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A peu de choses près...



Tes certitudes pré-mâchées te perdront...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

Allez, à part moi, qu'est-ce qui te ferait plaisir de détruire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Allez, à part moi, qu'est-ce qui te ferait plaisir de détruire ?



La Pologne...
Tu suis pas...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La Pologne...
> Tu suis pas...



A PART LA POLOGNE !
Ca a déjà été fait, on sait ce que ça a amené


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

putain ça tape 3 chimay bleue


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> putain ça tape 3 chimay bleue



Yeah ! :bebe:


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

J'hésite entre Buffet froid de Blier que j'ai déjà vu 3 fois et CLOVERFIELD un film de djeun's qui m'a l'air bien pourri, je vais prendre le 1er je crois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'hésite entre Buffet froid de Blier que j'ai déjà vu 3 fois et CLOVERFIELD un film de djeun's qui m'a l'air bien pourri, je vais prendre le 1er je crois.



Prends le deuxième et fais pas chier avec tes états d'âme d'intellectuel dépressif!


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Yeah ! :bebe:



Fais pas le malin toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A PART LA POLOGNE !
> Ca a déjà été fait, on sait ce que ça a amené



Oui, mais ça a été trop laxiste...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Prends le deuxième et fais pas chier avec tes états d'âme d'intellectuel dépressif!



Nan tu le penses pas vraiment je suis sûr, et j'ai pas envie de me pendre non plus, ça me déprime trop les produits marketing :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan tu le penses pas vraiment je suis sûr, et j'ai pas envie de me pendre non plus, ça me déprime trop les produits marketing :hein:



Les deux m'ont autant éclaté, mais pas sur le même registre, mijaurée


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les deux m'ont autant éclaté, mais pas sur le même registre, mijaurée



Ok je vais essayer alors :rateau:
Mais bon je me souviens que tu as aimé un truc nase dernièrement... je sais plus quoi...
Ah si Le temps des cerises de ND :rateau:
Allez je passe outre pour une fois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Ouais mais je continue à dire que c'est la quasi totalité de ND qui est nase...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais mais je continue à dire que c'est la quasi totalité de ND qui est nase...



C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais ça a été trop laxiste...



Ah !... 
Toi aussi, tu veux entrer au gouvernement ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète



C'est parce que tu n'as jamais vu, à leurs débuts, Cantat singer désespérément Jeffrey Lee Pierce et son Gun Club...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !...
> Toi aussi, tu veux entrer au gouvernement ? :mouais:


Non... Quand tu souhaites du mal aux gens, il suffit de savoir qu'ils sont capables de s'en faire à eux et entre eux ; et tu n'es jamais déçu du spectacle...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Quand tu souhaites du mal aux gens, il suffit de savoir qu'ils sont capables de s'en faire à eux et entre eux ; et tu n'es jamais déçu du spectacle...






Cette théorie de la division est utilisée à outrance depuis plusieurs mois...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est parce que tu n'as jamais vu, à leurs débuts, Cantat singer désespérément Jeffrey Lee Pierce et son Gun Club...



Gun Club tafioles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Cette théorie de la division est utilisée à outrance depuis plusieurs mois...



Je sais... J'ai pas fini de me marrer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Gun Club tafioles



Pauvre tanche tardive


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pauvre tanche tardive



Nan mais complètement surestimé ce groupe, vaut rien en fait


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais... J'ai pas fini de me marrer...



Voilà : ta furieuse envie de massacrer tout ce qui bouge va finir par passer grâce aux bonnes heures de franche rigolade que tu te prépares pour les mois à venir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais complètement surestimé ce groupe, vaut rien en fait


C'est pour ça que Cantat leur suçait la rondelle, alors...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pour ça que Cantat leur suçait la rondelle, alors...





Heureusement il a dépassé le truc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Heureusement il a dépassé le truc



A grand peine, certes...


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A grand peine, certes...



Peu importe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Peu importe


Oui... Si on va par là...
Ça fait quand même une bonne partie de discographie bien mimétique ; et des concerts mémorables à pleurer de rire...


Ah... Les sombréros de la mère...


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2009)

la je bois du vin blanc au club med world parce que c'est le seul truc commestible :rateau:


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de croiser  belge qui au vu de ma consommation d'alcool vient de me dire : "tu a le respect des belges" :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Janvier 2009)

Ca se voit, tu en oublies même des mots :love:


----------



## katelijn (10 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de croiser  belge qui au vu de ma consommation d'alcool vient de me dire : "tu a le respect des belges" :love:



Ben, heureusement qu'il voit pas la suite! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2009)

Là tout de suite, je me demande si Mackie va refaire surface avant ce soir :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2009)

une petite bière et ça repart hein, tu sais bien  il faut toujours soigner le mal par le mal  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Janvier 2009)

Là, maintenant, je suis en train de surestimer le Gun Club


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> une petite bière et ça repart hein, tu sais bien  il faut toujours soigner le mal par le mal  :love:



le belge en question vient m'a mis au défit a liege :rateau: 

bon la j'attaque le boulot avec une gueule de bois et une aspirine 1 000 mg :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi tiens, je te mets au défi !!!  

Si tu passes par Liège, n'oublie pas de venir dire bonjour hein :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le belge en question vient m'a mis au défit a liege :rateau:
> 
> bon la j'attaque le boulot avec une gueule de bois et une aspirine 1 000 mg :rateau:



Ah ! Ben finalement, il a reviendu ! :rateau:

Mais au taf avec les cheveux qui poussent vers l'intérieur &#8230; Je sens que la journée va être loooooongue, pour lui :casse:


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

J'envoie de l'amour par cartes de voeux, les traditionnelles


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini de couper 75 choux en deux, aux restos, ce qui fait approximativement 150 moitiés. :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

Je vais aller me servir un apéro


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vais aller me servir un apéro



Pareil  A la tienne


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

Santé !

Maintenant c'est digestif 
Puis sieste... :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vais aller me servir un apéro





L'apéro à midi ? :mouais:


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'apéro à midi ? :mouais:




C'est un peu tard, effectivement


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2009)

Je vais jouer à la PS2


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'apéro à midi ? :mouais:





yvos a dit:


> C'est un peu tard, effectivement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Je continue à écrire un put*** de texte, mais l'inspiration est loin d'être au rendez-vous :hein::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Pour la peine, je vais aller me faire un petit café (le 3ème de la journée...:sleep::sleep


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Janvier 2009)

Je comate devant mon écran après un internat blanc tellement foireux que ça fait peur pour la suite...
Et ça continue demain... :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2009)

C'est que le début...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Janvier 2009)

Hélas, oui...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Janvier 2009)

/me se prépare à aller au resto


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2009)

je me pose le cul dans le Rer E ... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2009)

un p'tit dernier et au lit :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

Je suis heureux devant mon MBA neuf déniché à 799 . :love: 

Même s'il est encore dans sa boîte...


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2009)

J'attends ma chérie et on va aller au marché manger une Pizza!!


----------



## DeepDark (11 Janvier 2009)

J'me fais ***** devant mon écran, je devrais bosser mais pas la tête à ça...

Mes pensées sont ailleurs, dans notre regretté passé...


----------



## meskh (11 Janvier 2009)

DVD Les Aristochats  un grand classique :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche des "amis" sur MySpace...
Ben, y a des frappés là-bas, quand même.


----------



## Bassman (11 Janvier 2009)

Je m'ennuie, j'me fais chier, je déprime.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2009)

Fais comme moi, prend un apéro


----------



## DeepDark (11 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je m'ennuie, j'me fais chier, je déprime.


On est deux alors


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Ah, et puis j'essaie de corriger mon manuscrit (merci mes gentilles correctrices - mail quand j'aurais fini  ) sans verser trop dans les abîmes du désespoir parce que, même quand je me relis, j'écris quand même comme un cochon au final...

Et puis y fait froid.
Je suis fatigué.

Pas super le moral, quoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je m'ennuie, j'me fais chier, je déprime.



Bannis un nioube, ça va te remonter le moral ! :hosto:


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bannis un nioube, ça va te remonter le moral ! :hosto:



Il y a plus gratifiant, comme occupation :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Il y a plus gratifiant, comme occupation :mouais:



Naméo, de quoi j'me mêle, là ? :hein:

Nounours, j'en tiens un beau, là !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je m'ennuie, j'me fais chier, je déprime.





DeepDark a dit:


> On est deux alors





PonkHead a dit:


> Pas super le moral, quoi.



"Allez, les copains! On va tous faire une grande ballade sur Pluton! Ouééééééé!!!!"

_Joseph Di Mambro._


:style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "On va tous faire une grande ballade sur Pluton!



Pluton crever !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Janvier 2009)

là je viens de rentrer d'une journée de ballade avec mon namoureux du coté de Spa, promenades + photos de neige  (on en voit tellement peu souvent autant  ) et petite brasserie :love: pour luncher... bonne petite journée bien tranquille...


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2009)

Va falloir que je convainque le gamin de lâcher Pokémon et d'aller se coucher:sick::modo:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Je me sert un petit apéro pour me donner du courage avant d'écrire des lignes et de lignes...:sleep::sleep:

Mais j'ai un léger doute sur l'efficacité de cette méthode


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me sert un petit apéro pour me donner du courage avant d'écrire des lignes et de lignes...:sleep::sleep:
> 
> Mais j'ai un léger doute sur l'efficacité de cette méthode



En fait, cette efficacité dépendra surtout de ton niveau d'exigence quand au degré de rectitude des dites lignes


----------



## LilyChan (11 Janvier 2009)

Pour moi, c'est révisions a donf!   Sans oublier un ptit tour sur MacGe "histoire de décompresser" comme pas mal d'étudiants en partiels...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Janvier 2009)

Bon courage ! C'est déjà si loin pour moi les blocus...


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2009)

Je rentre d'une balade au château de Peyrepertuse, une de plus mais avec en cerise sur le gâteau, pour une fois un peu de neige (et de verglas ) tout là-haut sous un soleil superbe. Et au retour lever de lune (pleine) sur Cucugnan. En résumé : journée carte postale


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est révisions a donf!   Sans oublier un ptit tour sur MacGe "histoire de décompresser" comme pas mal d'étudiants en partiels...



euh la ... je viens de cliquer sur  Être un ami de LilyChan ?


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche un appart.
Et c'est pas gagné... :sleep:


----------



## meskh (11 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je cherche un appart.
> Et c'est pas gagné... :sleep:



Surtout à cette heure 

Moi je syncronize mon e71


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> euh la ... je viens de cliquer sur  Être un ami de LilyChan ?



On se demande à peine le pourquoi de ce "geste" 

Bon, cette fois-ci, je m'y mets vraiment! Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> euh la ... je viens de cliquer sur  Être un ami de LilyChan ?



Mackie, toujours prêt à secourir les demoiselles en détresse :love:


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

J'me met au boulot 

(et accessoirement je viens de lancer une défragmentation du PC de ma mère, je me marre...)


Et je me demande aussi pourquoi le bouton "historique des coups de boules" a disparu... (test?). C'était sympa pourtant


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande si je dois créer un fil de discussion pour demander si par hasard, il ne serait pas possible, pour Benjamin, de créer un module permettant de voir quels sont les sections où on poste le plus etc... Enfin des stats, parce que j'ai rien d'autre à faire que de regarder sur macG en me posant cette question existentielle du "je post donc je suis".

Bref après avoir écris ces quelques lignes je viens de m'apercevoir que c'est con comme idée...

Si j'étais pas au TAF, j'irai me recoucher ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Journée de congé, je vais passer toute ma journée sur ma Xbox 360 avec mes chats et du café .


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Pas de chauffage à la crêche, donc je garde le grumeau avec mes chats et du café


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Janvier 2009)

Je vais à la plage. La routine, quoi...


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je vais à la plage. La routine, quoi...


J'emmUrde couleursud


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'emmUrde couleursud



J'envie un peu CouleurSud d'avoir sa mer près d'elle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Je suis à l'école comme un grand et je bosse la pao sur un imac 20 pouces. Plus précisément, je glande sur internet.


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je suis à l'école comme un grand et je bosse la pao sur un imac 20 pouces. Plus précisément, je glande sur internet.



Avec un avatar pareil, on ne pourrait penser autre chose....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2009)

J'arrive au bureau. Je reçois un mail d'un client heureux.
C'est chouette un client heureux.


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2009)

J'arrive au taf, et j'ai reçu un mail d'un casse burnes.

C'est chiant&#8482; un casse burnes.


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

J'arrive au taf et je recoit une lettre d'un préstataire qui va déposer le bilan et nous empaffer de 21 000 euros.
C'est relou les irrésponsables....



----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Janvier 2009)

là je termine de trier et de mettre en ligne les photos de ce week-end...


----------



## macarel (12 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> J'arrive au taf et je recoit une lettre d'un préstataire qui va déposer le bilan et nous empaffer de 21 000 euros.
> C'est relou les irrésponsables....



Eh bèn, à part coleursud et Fab, c'est pas la grande forme ce matin sur le fil
Je prépare de projets de contrats ce matin ensuite un compte rendu d'essai:sleep:, tout ça pendant que le téléphone n'arrête pas de sonner:hein:


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2009)

Non moi c'est la pêche, retour de la poste où pour une fois il n'y a pas eu 20 min de queue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Petit café en attendant que mon bain se remplisse d'eau et de mousse 
(et j'ai pas honte  )


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2009)

préparation de la nouvelle image 10.5.6 pour le déploiement sur le parc.

J'en profite pour nettoyer un peu nos scripts et écrire un nouveau pour copier les fichiers des utilisateurs dans la zone de synchronisation


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'arrive au bureau. Je reçois un mail d'un client heureux.
> C'est chouette un client heureux.





Bassman a dit:


> J'arrive au taf, et j'ai reçu un mail d'un casse burnes.
> 
> C'est chiant un casse burnes.





NED a dit:


> J'arrive au taf et je recoit une lettre d'un préstataire qui va déposer le bilan et nous empaffer de 21 000 euros.
> C'est relou les irrésponsables....
> 



Après avoir déposer le bilan, je viens de recevoir les réponses à mes mails envoyés à mes deux derniers prestataires, et je viens de m'apercevoir qu'ils sont tous deux sur macG :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2009)

Rien de bien passionnant à poster aujourd'hui :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (12 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Rien de bien passionnant à poster aujourd'hui :sleep: :mouais:


Ouais :sleep:
J'suis d'accord...


C'est calme, premier examen demain, pas tout à fait prêt... C'est pas habituel chez moi...
Ca m'fait flipper...
Donc je r'tourne bosser...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> préparation de la nouvelle image 10.5.6 pour le déploiement sur le parc.



j'en suis qu'au X.5.5  la j'attend les premiers machine livrée en X.5.6 pour installer tout directement X.5.6 :love: aller géré 6 ans de machines


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> préparation de la nouvelle image 10.5.6 pour le déploiement sur le parc.
> 
> J'en profite pour nettoyer un peu nos scripts et écrire un nouveau pour copier les fichiers des utilisateurs dans la zone de synchronisation



Il existe des outils de déploiement d'OS X ? Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire des installations automatisées avec des fichiers de configuration et/ou des scripts ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Janvier 2009)

Ici on utilise une formule assez classique :

OS X Server + DeployStudio + Filewave


----------



## Pierrou (13 Janvier 2009)

J'étais en train de scotcher sur ce truc...


Ma vie, c'est de la merde, vous croyez ? :rose:


----------



## nemo77 (13 Janvier 2009)

musique, musique, morceaux  de groupes divers remixés par dahny lohner


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci Bassman, je vais un peu me documenter sur le sujet.


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2009)

Retour du boulot, une douche et hop dans le torchon


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2009)

Pierrou a dit:


> J'étais en train de scotcher sur ce truc...
> 
> 
> Ma vie, c'est de la merde, vous croyez ? :rose:


S'pèce de malade :hosto: 

Allez, taf depuis une heure = clope


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Pas d'train.
Pas d'travail, alors.

Youpla!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Janvier 2009)

là c'est mon jour de récup, je reviens d'avoir fait quelques courses pour le souper de ce soir  je vais faire un peu de nettoyage mais pour le moment je m'alloue un peu de temps glandouille devant la bécane :love:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là c'est mon jour de récup, je reviens d'avoir fait quelques courses pour le souper de ce soir  je vais faire un peu de nettoyage mais pour le moment je m'alloue *un peu de temps glandouille* devant la bécane :love:


 
Aaahhh voilà! Maintenant tout le monde sait ce qu'est la modération! 
Qu'on ne vienne plus dire que c'est un travail stressant! Elle a avoué


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Janvier 2009)

tout de suite les grands mots 

c'est que je suis généralement assez chargée niveau emploi du temps et "to-do's"  :love: naméo :love:
(entre ranger, préparer, nettoyer, trier des photos, trouver le temps pour m'exercer à la guitare et à avancer au tricot sur mes chaussettes... :love: )


----------



## Kam et léon (13 Janvier 2009)

Là, je m'émerveille devant ces belges, qui déjeunent le matin, dinent à midi, et soupent vers vingt heures, tandis que le français, lui, doit attendre minuit pour souper, après le théatre ou l'Opéra, où il a passé la soirée à parader, ce qui l'a obligé à inventer un "petit" déjeuner !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tout de suite les grands mots
> 
> c'est que je suis généralement assez chargée niveau emploi du temps et "to-do's"  :love: naméo :love:
> (entre ranger, préparer, nettoyer, trier des photos, trouver le temps pour m'exercer à la guitare et à avancer au tricot sur mes chaussettes... :love: )



Voilà, ce qu'il faut que je fasse : trouver du temps pour m'exercer à la guitare, parce que rouillé comme je suis, je ne serais jamais prêt pour la fête de la musique, et j'ai promis à mon fils qu'on ferait un truc ensemble :sick:

Bon, ça va pas être simple, y a pas quelqu'un qui aurait une ou deux heures par semaine dont il ne se sert pas, et qu'il pourrait me céder ? :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Janvier 2009)

je n'en ai déjà pas assez moi-même


----------



## Bassman (13 Janvier 2009)

Trop short aussi P77...


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

j'étudie le cas méléon&#8230; en m'interrogeant sur l'utilité de ce fil qui à échappé au bug  dit de la horde.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai oublié&#8230; y'a fallu faire vite, on est allé à l'essentiel. Désolé.


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini mon taf pour aujourd'hui, faut dire que je suis levé depuis 5h du mat, du coup j'ouvre une bouteille de Chablys et je pense que je vais enchaîner avec un Bône 2e cru 








Mon médecin dit que je suis pas alcoolique, j'arrive pas à le croire :rateau:

Qu'en penserait Mackie ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2009)

Le Bône, c'est un cru algérien datant d'avant 1962 ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Le Bône, c'est un cru algérien datant d'avant 1962 ?



Oui c'est ça, un mélange entre le Boulaouane, le Sidi Brahim et le Beaune 1er cru, que du bon !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Je me prépare un petit café bien serré tout en lisant des revues d'études pour mes partiels :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Pense à un plugin twitter pour vBulletin&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2009)

Là je pense à un plugin twitter pour vBulletin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai eu une super idée. Je vais voir si elle est aussi super une fois sur le papier.


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Grmmmmpppff...
J'vas m'gaver d'ibuprofène, là...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Va nettoyer ton profil Pluto !


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Dingo, plutôt nan ?!...


----------



## Ax6 (13 Janvier 2009)

Je vais vérifier la pince à cils de ma copine, savoir si s'en est vraiment une...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Janvier 2009)

Je relis la signature de Fab'.
Et ça me fait toujours autant rire :rateau:.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

J'adresse mes meilleurs pour l'année 2009 à l'administrateur réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

j'essaie d'allumer un feu sans petits bois ni zip et je galère!


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande quels meilleurs quoi Odré addresse à son administrateur réseaux


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'adresse les meilleurs voeux à mes jambe en ce soir de fermeture de la gare Saint-Lazare :hosto:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me demande quels meilleurs quoi Odré addresse à son administrateur réseaux



Moi aussi. Sauf que le double "d" me semble quelque peu superfétatoire


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Moi j'adresse les meilleurs voeux à mes jambe en ce soir de fermeture de la gare Saint-Lazare :hosto:



T'es parti quelques minutes trop tôt alors...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2009)

j'ai pris mon Rer a saint lazare, j'ai pas eu de probleme, je suis presque arriver chez moi :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pris mon Rer a saint lazare, j'ai pas eu de probleme, je suis presque arriver chez moi :rateau:



Ben voilà ; t'es arrivé juste au bon moment


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Janvier 2009)

Je vais boire un cappuccino et regarder un match de foot!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande pourquoi je ne suis pas encore au lit :mouais:


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2009)

Casser sa gu..le à mon oreiller


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

Là, je me réveille doucement en lisant vos conn messages :sleep:


----------



## Ax6 (14 Janvier 2009)

j'essaie de terminer le mot barré du message de P77... 
J'essaie... Oh et puis zut, je vais me recoucher...


----------



## Selthis (14 Janvier 2009)

En cours d'info


----------



## iDiot (14 Janvier 2009)

Je trouve n'importe quoi à faire pour retarder le moment ou je vais me mettre à bosser... j'suis levé depuis 5 minutes, faut pas abuser


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de réaligner tout proprement ma pile de dossier sur mon bureau en me disant whaouh 'tain, tout ça à la bourre quand même....
.... :sleep:
..pis j'ai ouvert Mac Gé.


----------



## macarel (14 Janvier 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je viens de réaligner tout proprement ma pile de dossier sur mon bureau en me disant whaouh 'tain, tout ça à la bourre quand même....
> .... :sleep:
> ..pis j'ai ouvert Mac Gé.



Pour la pile, c'est pareil chez moi, pour MagG aussi, par contre je viens de finir un comptage exhaustif d'aleurodes sur tomates (depuis 7.30 ce matin)
Alors, je vais boire un café pour me remettre


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2009)

Je suis comme hier. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

de retour au travail quand j'aurais bien dormi une chtite heure de plus :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2009)

ça avance, ça avance :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (14 Janvier 2009)

Bon me suis mi à bosser là, pendant que d'autre dorment encore


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

Je fais une pause bien méritée :style:


----------



## claudde (14 Janvier 2009)

j'attends le déluge


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2009)

Je me prend la tête avec le graveur de DVD


----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)

Je prépare une omelette, et des frites, et des épinards, et de la tomate en boite ; fonds de placard


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Je joue de la guitare, après un repos pas du tout mérité


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

la je viens de découvrir que l'un des médoc que j'ai pris c'est de la levure, mais comme j'ai pris d'autre medoc je peu pas prendre une bière pour me soigner


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais boire un coup avant d'aller prendre l'apéro avec des rechercheurs Belges, comme ils disent.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

ça fait du bien!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Janvier 2009)

Comment ils ont fait pour habiller une statue ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Comment ils ont fait pour habiller une statue ? :mouais:



sont belges...


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2009)

Toys Story


----------



## katelijn (14 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> sont belges...



et donc avec du savoir-faire!


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

bien d'accord avec toi 

sinon là je me prépare mon souper  petit jambonneau grillé au four :love: miam ces bonnes choses là !


----------



## katelijn (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> bien d'accord avec toi
> 
> sinon là je me prépare mon souper  petit jambonneau grillé au four :love: miam ces bonnes choses là !



Et on ne parle même pas du savoir-vivre! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

en tout cas on peut dire que nous aimons les bonnes choses 

une amie de Singapour est venue passer Nouvel An à la maison, elle commençait vraiment à se dire que nous ne faisions que boire et manger :love:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en tout cas on peut dire que nous aimons les bonnes choses
> 
> une amie de Singapour est venue passer Nouvel An à la maison, elle commençait vraiment à se dire que nous ne faisions que boire et manger :love:



De tout les peuples de Gaule, les belges sont les plus braves 

c'est ce que je viens de lire :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (14 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> De tout les peuples de Gaule, les belges sont les plus braves
> 
> c'est ce que je viens de lire :rateau:



Ben voilàààààà!


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis que je vais être le premier de la journée à poster sur ce fil... avant d'attaquer le boulot :sleep:

Et je viens de remarquer que ma collègue me regarde bizarrement...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2009)

Allez, encore une journée...


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Et je viens de remarquer que ma collègue me regarde bizarrement...



Ça y est j'ai compris pourquoi elle me regarde comme ça... Travaillant sur Windows, j'ai gardé le réflexe du p'tit coup de bras dans le coin de l'écran pour éparpiller les fenêtres... ça ne marche pas et de loin, elle a l'impression que j'ai des spasmes... crrrrrrrrck


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Janvier 2009)

ici je termine de déjeuner et je m'apprête à me mettre en mode "work"  mais il me faut d'abord mon Cécémel sinon rien :love:


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2009)

Là j'me dit que iTunes sur le PC de ma mère c'est vraiment dégueulasse...






La faute à la qualité de couleur qu'il faudrait mettre en 32bits 
Mais ce bon vieux PC refuse.



 Et je vois qu'il n'y a pas que iTunes qui est dégeulasse :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2009)

Tiens? le vieux  à une nouvelle voiture


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Nan, il est en service, là, c'est une navette impériale camouflée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Là, maintenant, je lance puis je regarde tourner des traitements d'arrêtés de comptes.
J'ai une vie d'aventurier.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis qu'Eurostar c'est vraiment trop cher et que je vais prendre l'avion avec Easyjet.


----------



## LilyChan (15 Janvier 2009)

Je me morfonds sur mon sort en attendant le prochain partiel...  :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Je me morfonds sur mon sort en attendant le prochain partiel...  :afraid:



Pareil mais en étant enterré dans mon lit avec 40° de fièvre...:mouais::sleep:


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de rembarrer la standardiste qui m'appelle pour aller stocker une palette de 250 kilos de revues au garage... Sous prétexte que c'est au service com de le dispatcher... donc de le décharger...


----------



## DeepDark (15 Janvier 2009)

Mon clone est bien bootable 

Bon je retourne aux révisions... Enfin je m'y met


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je viens de rembarrer la standardiste qui m'appelle pour aller stocker une palette de 250 kilos de revues au garage... Sous prétexte que c'est au service com de le dispatcher... donc de le décharger...


 
Quelque posteur désoeuvré et à l'affut d'une rutilante boutade postera probablement bientôt ici :

_"Je viens de me faire rembarrer par un abruti du service comm qui doit être bâti comme un coton-tige pour m'avoir refusé un petit coup de main"._

On s'ammuse.
On rigole.
On s'fend la gueule.


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quelque posteur désoeuvré et à l'affut d'une rutilante boutade postera probablement bientôt ici :
> 
> _"Je viens de me faire rembarrer par un abruti du service comm qui doit être bâti comme un coton-tige pour m'avoir refusé un petit coup de main"._
> 
> ...



Ben écoute de une la standardiste me dit : _"le livreur veut pas décharger c'est pas son boulot"_, 
et moi qui, la dernière fois ai déchargé, avec un autre livreur cette fois là, 90 cartons de 1000 Journaux d'entreprises à 21 kg. pour être payé peanut's après m'être tué le dos... alors qu'on a 4 gars qui sont payés pour faire les travaux du bâtiments et accessoirement ces tâches... et bizarrement, ils sont introuvables à chaque fois.

De deux j'voudrais bien voir les coton-tiges du livreur... :rateau:


----------



## meskh (15 Janvier 2009)

iTune &#8594; "Je sais que la terre est plate" de Raphael, bien fait, sympa 

Pas trop foulé le gars quand même :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Je m'autorise une pause "MacG" mais après c'est retour au boulot .


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2009)

c'est fou, maintenant avec un iPhone, on peu poster vraiment de partout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Je me morfonds sur mon sort en attendant le prochain partiel...  :afraid:


Les partiels, ça fait plus de 10 ans que ça existe plus.


----------



## usurp (15 Janvier 2009)

Pfffffff
J'attend la fin d'une p##### de synchro d'un compte mobile sur 1 macbook pro après une ré-install. Encore 10Go et je vais enfin pouvoir rentrer chez moi (enfin, si tout va bien).


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les partiels, ça fait plus de 10 ans que ça existe plus.



C'est pas pour autant que les révisions ont cessées d'exister...


----------



## Craquounette (15 Janvier 2009)

Je décrouvre les fils rss _et soigne mes mèches blondes du coup_


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de passer 62.
Je vais me coucher.
Je n'ai pas sommeil.

Je pense à la Colombie qui lutte, qui marche, qui espère. Je me dis que parfois la vie est absurde.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Janvier 2009)

Je me prépare à dormir encore un peu dans le tgv. Et je me dis que ce soir, j'irais boire un coup au Pascalou, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Je suis venu tôt au boulot pour rattraper du boulot en retard et la bête machine refuse obstinément de remplir son office.

Du coup, je m'ennuie.

Bonjour les gens.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2009)

Je suis aussi arrivé plus tôt au travail ce matin :sleep: à cause de mon fils qui devait commencer l'école plus tôt


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2009)

Depuis que j'ai lu l'Internationale situationniste, je ne travaille jamais


----------



## NED (16 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je suis aussi arrivé plus tôt au travail ce matin :sleep: à cause de mon fils qui devait commencer l'école plus tôt



Comment ca l'ecole plus tôt c'est quoi cette arnaque??


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

Ils repoussent déjà les épreuves du BAC 2009 d'une semaine, alors ils essaient de grappiller un peu plus... C'est comme la redevance TV qui augmente de 4 euros... vous comprenez la crise, faut travailler plus, donc on regarde moins la TV,  mais en même temps, plus de pub après 20h donc faut quand même gagner de l'argent... :sleep: marre de réfléchir... 

_Maintenant je vais me motiver pour commencer le boulot...

Edit : Cool je viens de remarquer le nombre de messages postés 






Ce soir je prends un ticket Euromillions._


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2009)

NED a dit:


> Comment ca l'ecole plus tôt c'est quoi cette arnaque??


Du soutient scolaire, il n'a qu'à mieux travailler en classe


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> _Ce soir je prends un ticket Euromillions._


 
Euromillions, c'est pour les pigeons !!!











Tu veux être mon ami ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Janvier 2009)

Là, je vais entamer la migration de notre parc vers Léopard.

On commence par 4 bécanes.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2009)

là je viens de terminer quelques offres de prix :love: gné pas encore fini mais je sens que ça va voler   y a tellement mieux à faire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Je suis à la caisse pour acheter un pu*** de bouquin alors que j'ai 40 de fièvre! et forcement je suis tombé sur celle qui n'a que des problèmes (pas de prix, désolé je suis nouvelle, plus de rouleau de papier, etc...))


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est toujours la caisse d'à côté qui va le plus vite, tu n'as jamais fais attention ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2009)

je compatis... c'est ces jours-là que tu te dis que le monde entier en a après toi :love: (ça me file complètement la rage :mouais: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est toujours la caisse d'à côté qui va le plus vite, tu n'as jamais fais attention ?


statistiquement, sur 3 caisses dans un magasin, il y a 2 chances sur trois que vous alliez à la caisse la plus lente...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je compatis... c'est ces jours-là que tu te dis que le monde entier en a après toi :love: (ça me file complètement la rage :mouais: )



C'est pas possible!!
Juste quand c'est à moi, elle part de sa caisse pour chercher sa bouteille d'eau!!! 

C'est une caméra cachée, rassurez-moi! 

20 minutes que j'attends :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Merci pour le soutien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2009)

*UN BOURRE PIF! UN BOURRE PIF!*


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est pas possible!!
> Juste quand c'est à moi, elle part de sa caisse pour chercher sa bouteille d'eau!!!
> 
> C'est une caméra cachée, rassurez-moi!
> ...



Et t'as le temps d'écrire tout ça avec ton iPhone ? 

Mais c'est qu'elle est vraiment lente, ma parole !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et t'as le temps d'écrire tout ça avec ton iPhone ?
> 
> Mais c'est qu'elle est vraiment lente, ma parole !



C'est bon je suis sorti de cet enfer! Je vais me recoucher! :sleep::love::love:

Et oui, Julrou, elle a mis 5 min pour chercher sa bouteille d'eau et j'ai eu le droit à "Excusez-moi monsieur, mais j'ai dû la remplir au toilette!"

J'avoue avoir eu envie de réaliser l'idée de Fab'Fab


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2009)

Déjà c'est pas auchan, parce que les caissières sont considérées comme du bétails, à par les 15 min de pause, elles n'ont pas le droit de bouger de leur caisse...

En même temps on a pas idée d'aller acheter un livre alors qu'on est malade


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Là, je fredonne : 

_les bourgeois,_
_c'est comme les cochons_
_plus ça devient vieux_
_plus ça devient bête,_

_les bourgeois,c'est comme les cochons_
_plus ça devient vieux_
_plus ça devient.....................................intolérant avec le petit personnel._


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2009)

Là...
Je lis PonkHead...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

Là, je viens de finir de décrasser, à l'eau, au savon et à la brosse à ongles, mon vieux tapis de souris (vous savez, ceux avec une toile thermo-collée sur une feuille de mousse dense), ben, m'est avis qu'il n'a pas fini de sécher


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là...
> Je lis PonkHead...


 
Et là, tout à coup, l'angoisse m'étreint.
Après l'informaticien qu'entrave que d'alle à la technique, l'écrivain qui angoisse qu'on le lise...

Un de ces jours, PonkHead, tu vas enrichir un psychiatre (voire deux, ou trois).


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Janvier 2009)

Là, je bougonne. 
Il fait beau et doux pourtant je dois rester encore 3h ici. Déjà, ça c'est frustrant.
Mon collègue préféré (drôle, grand et célibataire:mouais a déjà quitté les lieux, lui, ayant un emploi du temps meilleur que le mien. C'est inadmissible.

Et surtout :  j'ai laissé mon téléphone sur le continent, bordel. D'habitude je m'en fous mais là, pile, j'ai des tonnes de coups de fil administratifs à passer. Des trucs qui ont déjà beaucoup trop trainé et qui traineront encore une semaine, au mieux. Grrrh.

Je fulmine.
:rateau:

Edit : ah ouais, j'oubliais : en plus je ne serai jamais à Paris ce soir. Je ne pourrai donc pas bénéficier d'une consultation de l'écrieur et de rezba alors que ça doit être vachement bien comme truc. Trop'injuste.


----------



## oflorent (16 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de terminer de lire tous les posts du "vous faites quoi là, mainteant ? *(BIS) *


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

la je me rappel que j'ai croisé un train qui allait ce matin a VeZoul


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Edit : ah ouais, j'oubliais : en plus je ne serai jamais à Paris ce soir. Je ne pourrai donc pas bénéficier d'une consultation de l'écrieur et de rezba alors que ça doit être vachement bien comme truc. Trop'injuste.


t'as qu'à les appeler



(je sors)


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me rappel que j'ai croisé un train qui allait ce matin a VeZoul




Moi j'y suis carrément passée pour aller en Suisse l'an passé  :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2009)

Là je viens de voir que ce fil existait encore !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Janvier 2009)

lumai a dit:


> Là je viens de voir que ce fil existait encore !



Grâce à un niveau étonnamment élevé !

Je recherche la vidéo de Brice H. qui dit à Rama Y. qu'elle est une compatriote même si ça ne ce voit pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Grâce à un niveau étonnamment élevé !
> 
> Je recherche la vidéo de Brice H. qui dit à Rama Y. qu'elle est une compatriote même si ça ne ce voit pas.



Par contre, lui, c'est un gros con et ça se voit


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Par contre, lui, c'est un gros con et ça se voit



J'ai pas trouvé Bricounet. Mais j'ai mieux. http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/france/politique/0,,4227922,00-assemblee-.html


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2009)

Là, coup de fil de la banque...
Je suis empli d'une lassitude certaine, voire d'une certaine lassitude...
Bande d'abrutis et de nuisibles...


----------



## katelijn (16 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, coup de fil de la banque...
> Je suis empli d'une lassitude certaine, voire d'une certaine lassitude...
> Bande d'abrutis et de nuisibles...



Ben oui, le vendredi soir pour bien te gâcher le week-end ou le lundi matin à 8h30 pétantes pour te gâcher la semaine!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> Ben oui, le vendredi soir pour bien te gâcher le week-end ou le lundi matin à 8h30 pétantes pour te gâcher la semaine!




Ben sinon ça serait beaucoup moins marrant...


----------



## katelijn (16 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben sinon ça serait beaucoup moins marrant...



Ahh ça oui, c'est des marrants: il y' a trois mois ils osaient encore te proposer des actions Natixis!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> Ahh ça oui, c'est des marrants: il y' a trois mois ils osaient encore te proposer des actions Natixis!


dans le genre 
en ce moment vague de draguage client pour livret A  bancaire à taux "interessant" alors qu'ils savent très bien que le taux qu'ils proposent est temporaire , à lisser sur l'année ET que le taux du livret va...baisser


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2009)

/là maintenant : apéro time


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /là maintenant : apéro time



Pas con... J'me suis fait  tiédir un petit saké... :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

La j'attend le train et une jeune femmme demande si "elle avait fait caca"
Elegance du soir bonsoir


----------



## kuep (16 Janvier 2009)

Je mange des TUC


----------



## jcfaggia (16 Janvier 2009)

Je songe à l 'avenir d'Apple  sans Steve. L'annonce officielle de son retrait (provisoire ?) fait tout de même réfléchir, mais, personne n'etant irremplaçable , nous aurons toujours des Mac, j'espère.
J'ai fini de manger.


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je mange des TUC


STOP !

Tu payes combien ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

jcfaggia a dit:


> J'ai fini de manger.



Ah. Moi aussi.
Le monde est petit.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

/me se dit qu'un AR pour la Havane, c'est quand même pas donné...  :mouais:


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de tester iWork 09 et je trouve qu'il n'est pas mal du tout!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2009)

Je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher      :rose::king:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Je vais pas tarder à me lever...


:rose::rose:


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2009)

roooo, c'est HS là!

On a dit "Vous faites quoi là, *maintenant*?"
et pas "qu'allez vous faire dans les 10 prochaines minutes?"...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2009)

Bon, JE VAIS ME COUCHER :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Bon, JE VAIS ME COUCHER :rose:



n'oublie pas les quenottes et le pipi avant... 

... j'oubliais la prière...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> ... j'oubliais la prière...



Ah !

Ca m'aurait étonné !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !
> 
> Ca m'aurait étonné !



t'as trouvé ton boat people pour Cuba ? (c'est le moins cher)


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> t'as trouvé ton boat people pour Cuba ? (c'est le moins cher)



Non, toujours pas... 

Et je préfère l'avion


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, toujours pas...
> 
> Et je préfère l'avion



un vrai bourge, ce gamin!!!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je recherche la vidéo de Brice H. qui dit à Rama Y. qu'elle est une compatriote même si ça ne ce voit pas.


et je viens de trouver que  l'incident concerne Brice H et Fadela A.
( Fadela a été assez génereuse sur ce coup là)


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> un vrai bourge, ce gamin!!!



T'en as d'autre ? 

Bon sinon quelqu'un veut m'aider à trouver un avion pas cher pour Cuba ? 
(et je suis sérieux)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Janvier 2009)

Débrouilles-toi, saleté de gauchiste !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'en as d'autre ?
> 
> Bon sinon quelqu'un veut m'aider à trouver un avion pas cher pour Cuba ?
> (et je suis sérieux)


un plan gratuit ca te dit?
Pas très compliqué


tu t'arranges pour mener des activités subversives ( tendances castristes)
et là 
soit tu passes à la TV car on pensera que tu fais de la promo pour le dernier Soderbergh ( Che part1) 
soit tu es arrêté
soit tu es expulsé vers la Havane comme espion

Dans les 3 cas tu gagnes et tu dépenses quasi rien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> un plan gratuit ca te dit?
> Pas très compliqué
> 
> 
> ...





j'ai trouvé pire que moi! 

quoique...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Débrouilles-toi, saleté de gauchiste !



En prison !! 




pascalformac a dit:


> un plan gratuit ca te dit?
> Pas très compliqué
> 
> 
> ...



Argh ben ouais mais c'est un peu trop contraignant du coup. :rateau:

lemy avait raison : je suis un bourgeois 

Je vais devoir me résoudre à payer 800  un AR Paris-La Havane :rateau: Mais une petite semaine peinarde ça me fait de plus en plus envie. :love:
Et quelqu'un est intéressé par l'aventure ?  (à plusieurs ça peut être marrant)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et quelqu'un est intéressé par l'aventure ?  (à plusieurs ça peut être marrant)



mieux vaut que je m'abstienne: on louperait l'avion du retour...


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

la je cherche les normes d'isolation phonique et thermique des fenetres pour une amie et pas les ISO 10077 et consort, c'est trop indigeste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cherche les normes d'isolation phonique et thermique des fenetres pour une amie et pas les ISO 10077 et consort, c'est trop indigeste



tu ronflerais tant que ça


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> mieux vaut que je m'abstienne: on louperait l'avion du retour...



Pour une bonne raison, j'en suis convaincu.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En prison !!
> 
> Argh ben ouais mais c'est un peu trop contraignant du coup. :rateau:
> 
> lemy avait raison : je suis un bourgeois


Alala
sont timorés 
le max de risque qu'ils prennent c'est de se faire jeter à une starak quelconque
Ah il est loin le temps des Blaise Cendrars Kessel (  Malraux ) Gary..




> Je vais devoir me résoudre à payer 800  un AR Paris-La Havane :rateau: Mais une petite semaine peinarde ça me fait de plus en plus envie. :love:



Dans le paradis du tourisme cadré ramasseur de devises pour dictature en fin de course?
warf



> Et quelqu'un est intéressé par l'aventure ?  (à plusieurs ça peut être marrant)


du temps de Batista oui , le coté  _dansons sur le volcan_ aurait eu son charme

le Cuba de  2009 , hmmm

Par contre -et c'est un tuyau serieux- si tu veux te faire des amis ( amies)
remplir ta valoche de produits échangeables
Même du paracetamol t'ouvrira des portes..


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Dans le paradis du tourisme cadré ramasseur de devises pour dictature en fin de course?
> warf



Ah non, non, pas dans un paradis du tourisme cadré ramasseur de devises... mais bon faut bien y aller par un moyen ou un autre... et l'avion, ben c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux. L'hébergement pose bien moins de problèmes, crois moi 
(je passe sous silence le terme dictature, tu as du avoir un égarement )



pascalformac a dit:


> du temps de Batista oui , le coté  _dansons sur le volcan_ aurait eu son charme
> 
> le Cuba de  2009 , hmmm



Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... 
Du temps du régime fasciste du dictateur (là, le terme est bon) Batista...  



> Par contre -et c'est un tuyau serieux- si tu veux te faire des amis ( amies)
> remplir ta valoche de produits échangeables
> Même du paracetamol t'ouvrira des portes..



Merci du tuyau.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (je passe sous silence le terme dictature, tu as du avoir un égarement )


oh mais moi je passe pas du tout ca sous silence

pas  du tout d'égarement, j'assume ( et je suis loin d'être le seul):
dictature


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh mais moi je passe pas du tout ca sous silence
> 
> pas  du tout d'égarement, j'assume ( et je suis loin d'être le seul):
> dictature



Propagande américano-occidentaliste dépassé. Cuba vit sous le régime d'une démocratie socialiste sous blocus américain depuis 50 ans. Mais malheureusement, il est tellement facile de faire passer le pays pour une dictature par une telle désinformation et un tel manque de connaissance sur le pays... :sleep: (je parle pas de toi, mais du monde occidental en général )

Enfin, ça ne m'aide pas vraiment pour mon projet, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh mais moi je passe pas du tout ca sous silence
> 
> pas  du tout d'égarement, j'assume ( et je suis loin d'être le seul):
> dictature



toi tu t'égares: tu aurais mieux fait de lire du Besancenot...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Propagande américano-occidentaliste dépassé. Cuba vit sous le régime d'une démocratie socialiste sous blocus américain depuis 50 ans. Mais malheureusement, il est tellement facile de faire passer le pays pour une dictature par une telle désinformation et un tel manque de connaissance sur le pays... :sleep: (je parle pas de toi, mais du monde occidental en général )
> 
> Enfin, ça ne m'aide pas vraiment pour mon projet, en fait.


 Propagande ? comment t'as dit ?
"Propagande américano-occidentaliste dépassé"
ben voyons

_democratie socialiste

_
tiens sur place demande donc à visiter 
 par exemple
Combinado del Este, Boniato, Perdenales et la liste est longue
( des endroits où sont détenus de dangereux propagandistes , parfois sans procès, comme c'est l'usage en démocratie)

et c'est moi qui ferait  de la propagande
warf warf

--
et dire que je m'égare parce que je désapprouve un régime "démocratique"  où croupissent tant de prisonniers pour délits d'opinion  c'est une insulte envers ceux ci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

et pour "voler" intelligent" avant que de bronzer...

deux lectures qui te feront le plus grand bien:


Cuba : mémoires d'un naufrage (J. Machover)
La face cachée du Che (du même)

il a le tort d'être cubain et non postier à Neuilly


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> et pour "voler" intelligent" avant que de bronzer...
> 
> deux lectures qui te feront le plus grand bien:
> 
> ...


et pas mal d'autres cubains
(et pas arrivés à Miami en 1960)

 là je comprends un peu mieux ta remarque besancenesque
qui en fait quoique collée après une de mes citations,  ne m'est pas adressée 
(ou alors c'est de la dialectique alambiquée)


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Propagande ? comment t'as dit ?
> "Propagande américano-occidentaliste dépassé"
> ben voyons
> 
> ...



On a des avis différents sur la question. Mais, je reconnais que le système n'est pas parfait ; il y a beaucoup de points à améliorer, notamment dans ce que tu dis.  Mais je maintiens que ce pays est un des plus beaux pays au monde, et que le gouvernement révolutionnaire mérite le plus grand respect pour avoir fait fuir le régime fasciste qui écrasait le peuple cubain sous la misère. 
Documente-toi sur les évolutions de Cuba depuis 1958 ! Demande aussi au peuple cubain ce qu'il pense de son gouvernement !
Regarde des archives : et tu verras la liesse populaire qui embrassait le peuple cubain en janvier 1959. Assez de cette anti-propagande américaine ! Assez de ces fausses théories purement anti-castristes ! Assez de ce déchaînement de haine politique et idéologique envers un des pays qui est écrasé depuis des décennies par un blocus aussi injuste que dépassé, et qui a réussi malgré tout à résister à l'impérialisme américain. 

Malhreusement, le Maccarthisme fait encore des ravages ; ce même MacCarthy, ambassadeur des Etats-Unis à l'ONU, qui était bien vert après le fiasco de la baie des cochons...  

Bref, on peut penser ce que l'on veut de Cuba. Mais pour avoir traiter un sujet de dossier sur le pays, son histoire et ses institutions (Lemmy le sait bien d'ailleurs ), je peux suivre cette phrase de José Saramago, prix nobel de littérature 1998 (encore un sale communiste à la botte du pouvoir castriste ) : 



> S&#8217;il est au monde un pays, ou il est véritablement possible d&#8217;être humain, Cuba est ce pays. Bien
> qu&#8217;elle soit passée par toutes sortes de bouleversements, de circonstances implacablement
> négatives, depuis la domination coloniale jusqu&#8217;aux harcèlements qu&#8217;elle subit aujourd&#8217;hui,
> l&#8217;histoire cubaine garde une racine intacte, que l&#8217;on ne peut arracher et qui toujours continue de
> ...








Lemmy a dit:


> et pour "voler" intelligent" avant que de bronzer...
> 
> deux lectures qui te feront le plus grand bien:
> 
> ...



Oui, ne te force pas ; je sais, tu préférais le régime fasciste de Batista, ok. 
Tout le monde a bien compris ?

Boooooon...

Lemmy, fais un effort. Ton discours est minée par une idéologie (à laquelle je n'adhère pas, mais tu as le droit d'y adhérer...). Aussi, ce n'est pas la peine de me sortir ce genre de bouquins de la part d'auteurs tout aussi dirigés par une idéologie profondément anti-communiste, où leur discours, leurs théories et leurs opinions sont détournées des faits réels et où ils ne peuvent même pas comprendre le but et le sens que les révolutionnaires ont su donner à la Révolution de 1958-1959. 
Tout cela, on ne le trouve dans aucune idéologie, on le trouve dans les faits. Et il faut faire l'effort de le comprendre. Comprendre ce qu'il y avait avant aussi. Chercher des discours de cubains contents de leur régime... Il y en a. Comme il y en a de pas satisfaits. Mais pourquoi chercher à ne montrer que les insatisfaits ? Les cubains ont massivement suivi les révolutionnaires en 1959. Ceux qui ne les suivaient pas ont fui et sont partis ce réfugiés chez les américains. Et aujourd'hui, 50 ans après l'entrée des troupes castristes dans la Havane, il y a encore majoritairement plus de gens satisfaits que de gens qui déplorent l'Etat du système à Cuba...
C'est quand même symptomatique, cette ingérence occidentale dans les affaires des autres... Ne peut-on pas tolérer qu'il existe encore au monde un régime communiste digne de son pays et de son peuple ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pas mal d'autres cubains
> (et pas arrivés à Miami en 1960)
> 
> là je comprends un peu mieux ta remarque besancenesque
> ...



bien compris: billard à quelques bandes! 

l'alambic: faut pas abuser :rateau:


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Demande aussi au peuple cubain ce qu'il pense de son gouvernement !



7 ans de dictature Batista, 50 ans de dictature Castro  les cubains sont fatigués, ils n'ont pas besoin que des personnes vivant bien tranquillement dans leur confort démocratique viennent gloser à leur place sur leur situation :sleep:


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

J'me dit que le fil a pas mal dévié ces dernières heures :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement, les 2 avis sont un poil trop tranchés à mon goût.

N'y voyait rien de personnel (Pascal, Julrou )

Bon pour revenir au sujet, je bois un coca bien frais!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> bien compris: billard à quelques bandes!


je vois,  la technique des 3 B
 Baader , Bonot, Basile
( avec en final, le beau geste : la pitchenette  Velpeau parce que t'as du coeur)



> l'alambic: faut pas abuser :rateau:


Absolument
 la qualité d'abord


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'me dit que le fil a pas mal dévié ces dernières heures :love:



En effet...
Et je me dis qu'il est temps d'aller au lit...
(Grug et Amok risquent de pas apprécier la déviance...  :rateau


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En effet...
> Et je me dis qu'il est temps d'aller au lit...
> (Grug et Amok risquent de pas apprécier la déviance...  :rateau



Bois un cocktail "Cuba Libre" (Rhum/Coca) ça aide à dormir sans état d'âme 
Quant à Grug et Amok, on n'est pas en dictature sur MacG tout de même !? &#8230;


----------



## nemo77 (17 Janvier 2009)

ah! rhum coca bonne idée


----------



## macarel (17 Janvier 2009)

je m'apprête à épandre le fumier dans le jardin
Je me prépare psychologiquement avec un café pour le moment:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Je vais me laver, ça fait trois jours .


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais me laver, ça fait trois jours .


trois jours que tu te laves?

t'aurais pas comme un TOC là?


(en français ton phrasé  peut avoir le sens que j'ai indiqué, en langue twitter c'est un peu different)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Que je me suis pas lavé, je suis un vrai feignant dans toutes les situations de la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

là, je me dis qu'on devrait les ajouter à la dotation des A320:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Que je me suis pas lavé, je suis un vrai feignant dans toutes les situations de la vie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On aime rester dans son jus?

Je vais faire de même, j'ai enfin repris des couleurs!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2009)

Pour revenir au sujet, je commence mon dernier jour de travail de la semaine, j'espère qu'il passera vite et qu'il n'aura pas l'air trop long  j'ai hâte de rentrer ce soir à la campagne dire bonjour à mes petits parents chéris et boire l'apéro avec eux :love:


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> En effet...
> Et je me dis qu'il est temps d'aller au lit...
> (Grug et Amok risquent de pas apprécier la déviance...  :rateau




Je pense que *Grug et Amok tolèrent très bien la déviance* (même si sa majesté a besoin de plus en plus de temps pour récupérer). En ce qui concerne la déviation du sujet et cette impressionnante utilisation de _time machine_ nous permettant de remonter 50 ans en arrière  ils auront, tout comme moi, plus de mal.

Si vous voulez débattre gentimment de la révolution cubaine et de deviser gaiment sur les 50 ans de son histoire  ya le comptoir pour ça.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Janvier 2009)

JE crie à La CORRUPTION dans le mini-bar !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Je suis entrain de me dire que je vais devoir bientôt enlever ce chapeau ridicule de mon avatar


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Si vous voulez débattre gentimment de la révolution cubaine et de deviser gaiment sur les 50 ans de son histoire  ya le comptoir pour ça.



D'autant plus que vider un chargeur sur un cadavre, ou continuer à lui polir le chinois, c'est assez merdeux...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Je fouine sur le forum en surveillant "au nez" la cuisson de la pizza.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2009)

Je me remets doucement de ma nuit... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

Je reviens d'une manifestation que ne se tiendra visiblement pas... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je reviens d'une manifestation que ne se tiendra visiblement pas... :mouais:



Va casser une vitrine, ça te calmera les nerfs...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va casser une vitrine, ça te calmera les nerfs...



Ouais...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

Je lis des forums en recherchant des "antiquités" sur youtube.

Now playing : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4JwenFloWk


Je pensais aller me balader en voiture vu qu'il fait beau quand je me suis levé. Je me suis même dit que le widget météo était à la rue en annonçant de la pluie mais le fourbe avait raison. Les clips débiles rendent le sourire.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

l'a j'apprend a certain a bien posté une  video de youtube 

[YOUTUBE]X4JwenFloWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macarel (17 Janvier 2009)

Tu comprends le néerlandais ?
Finalement il y en a pas mal sur MacG


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Janvier 2009)

G b1 retiendu la lesson. :rateau:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChoF3CzIzg8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ChoF3CzIzg8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Ayé! L'aïoli est monté, je m'en sers un...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

la je découvre que des gens vienne encore sur le toubarvert


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Je suis entrain de me dire en mangeant mes pâtes, que d'avoir fait une sauce "morceaux de poulet + chèvre + pesto", n'est pas une très bonne idée surtout lorsque l'on sort de crise de foie...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je suis entrain de me dire en mangeant mes pâtes, que d'avoir fait une sauce "morceaux de poulet + chèvre + pesto", n'est pas une très bonne idée surtout lorsque l'on sort de crise de foie...



je sors d'une gastro et je viens de me faire une raclette avec 7 sortes de charcuteries, mais on est tombé a cours de fromage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je sors d'une gastro et je viens de me faire une raclette avec 7 sortes de charcuteries, mais on est tombé a cours de fromage



Il faut soigner le mal par le mal comme disait ma grand mère ! 

Bon, sinon, j'essaie de trouver une définition claire d'un mot et je trouve pas et/ou je comprends rien à la définition


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais on est tombé a cours de fromage



Ca me rappelle une fameuse soirée, pendant les dernières vacances... Un comble.
Idée pour plus tard Mackie : essayer la raclette avec des poivrons, des oignons et de la salade. Comparé avec des charcuteries, même de 7 sortes différentes, c'est compèt' !:style:


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Janvier 2009)

Là maintenant? Je regarde mon petit doigt...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Là maintenant? Je regarde mon petit doigt...



au bout d'une demie-heure, tu ne sais pas encore si c'est pour le nez ou le luc ?


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Là maintenant? Je regarde mon petit doigt...





Oui.
Et moi je préfère (re)garder les yeux fermés.
:love:
Je propose que la prochaine criée en live ait lieu à la Godaille, en Palais (56360).
re-:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> au bout d'une demie-heure, tu ne sais pas encore si c'est pour le nez ou le luc ?


De vieux relents d'humanisme bêtement induits m'empêchent de te répondre comme il se devrait...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, je suis en train de me branler sur ce merveilleux ouvrage sur la waffen ss que darling m'a offert à noël... :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (18 Janvier 2009)

J'me dit que PATOCHMAN il est en forme ce soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'me dit que PATOCHMAN il est en forme ce soir



Bah... même pas...
Je vais faire un tour sur Rotten.com pour me remettre la gaule...


----------



## DeepDark (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... même pas...
> Je vais faire un tour sur Rotten.com pour me remettre la gaule...


C'est bien ce que je pensais 



Aux autres : Il est toujours comme ça? :rateau:

:love:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De vieux relents d'humanisme bêtement induits m'empêchent de te répondre comme il se devrait...



Faut pas. T'as des fans qui n'attendent que ton franc-parler faisant fi de tout humanisme affreusement coloré, hein. Prochaine étape, la guimauve dégoulinante : méfies-toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Faut pas. T'as des fans...



Ça pousserait presque au silence radio... :mouais:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça pousserait presque au silence radio... :mouais:



Nan mais faut pas, on s'détend Patoch'.Je suggérais simplement qu'après ça, je m'attendais *à un bon post comme il faut, en très gros et très rouge. 
3ème degré nom de dieu.*


Mais on s'en fout. Va t'coucher avec un bon bouquin et un bon p'tit verre de chais pas quoi. Comme moi, quoi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Là je suis en train de voir pour ce que je vais me mettre demain... je suis invité...
Je pense que je vais opter pour une dominante Ages B. Noir et Gris.
Je vais garder le levis brut et les parboots de skin... Les boutons de manchette franc-maçons à tête de mort, aussi... Nan... les bottes allemandes ça ferait too much... 
Quelles galère, les dimanches... :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Le problème avec PATOCHMAN, c'est qu'il arrive à me faire plier de rirer même à 1h du mat'

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le problème avec PATOCHMAN, c'est qu'il arrive à me faire plier de rirer même à 1h du mat'
> 
> :love:


Ici, oui...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

Julrou, lèche cul ! 

En plus, celui de patochman, faut quand même y'aller !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Julrou, lèche cul !
> 
> En plus, celui de patochman, faut quand même y'aller !



Hein?...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ici, oui...



Ah oui oui, ici, ailleurs après je sais pas hein 
(mais je me dis que ça devrait être pas mal non plus...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah oui oui, ici, ailleurs après je sais pas hein



Non ; tu sais pas...


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là je suis en train de voir pour ce que je vais me mettre demain... je suis invité...
> Je pense que je vais opter pour une dominante Ages B. Noir et Gris.
> Je vais garder le levis brut et les parboots de skin... Les boutons de manchette franc-maçons à tête de mort, aussi... Nan... les bottes allemandes ça ferait too much...
> Quelles galère, les dimanches... :rateau:



La dominante Ages B. Noir et Gris (je cite), faut garder. Après, tout dépend de l'occasion. Les boutons de manchette, c'est ce qui colle à l'occasion. Alors ? Enterrement, divorce, licenciement, patte cassée, pneu creuvé, noyade en nombre©, simple bouffe-du-nouvel an en famille ? 
Raconte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> La dominante Ages B. Noir et Gris (je cite), faut garder. Après, tout dépend de l'occasion. Les boutons de manchette, c'est ce qui colle à l'occasion. Alors ? Enterrement, divorce, licenciement, patte cassée, pneu creuvé, noyade en nombre©, simple bouffe-du-nouvel an en famille ?
> Raconte.


Vous avez une certaine sensibilité à propos des choses essentielles tout à fait appréciable...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Là?... Je tease au goulot le reste de la myrthe de l'année dernière....
Ce soir j'ai relancé la production à venir...
L'eau de vie maison est à tomber
Les baies de myrthe sont splendides...
Deux mois de macération avant coupage au sirop....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

Là, je me demande qui je vais aller agresser lundi matin à 8h30 pour bien commencer la semaine :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Là, je me demande qui je vais aller agresser lundi matin à 8h30 pour bien commencer la semaine :sleep:



Cherche... Tu vas trouver, mon poussin...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

J'crois qu'envoyer chier une bonne moitié de la classe suffira


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

Je lis mon profil et il y a un casse-couille qui me les brise avec sa vertu de pacotille ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je lis mon profil et il y a un casse-couille qui me les brise avec sa vertu de pacotille ...



C'est qui???






A part Kate, bien entendu...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ils n'ont pas besoin que des personnes vivant bien tranquillement dans leur confort démocratique viennent gloser à leur place sur leur situation


 
Merci, c'est entièrement ce que je pensais sur ce que julrou disait


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Merci, c'est entièrement ce que je pensais sur ce que julrou disait



Ah non toi fous pas la merde hein !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Wow! une polémique sauvage est en train de naître...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Tiens d'ailleurs le confort démocratique, je le vis en France notamment dans les manifestations, et pas devant pour tenir la banderole, que ce soit dit. :sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là?... Je tease au goulot le reste de la myrthe de l'année dernière....
> Ce soir j'ai relancé la production à venir...
> L'eau de vie maison est à tomber
> Les baies de myrthe sont splendides...
> Deux mois de macération avant coupage au sirop....



Vous avez bien d'la chance...
Je donnerais des trésors inestimables pour goûter ces choses-là.
Egarée tout à l'ouest, je dois me contenter de Grande Chartreuse du 9ème Centenaire plus ou moins industrielle malgré ce que l'étiquette veut bien nous faire croire. 
("fait par les moines pareil qu'en 1180"... mon cul, ouais.)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah non toi fous pas la merde hein !!





Mais sinon je fait quoi moi ???


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui???



Le genre de type qui enverra au goulag les mecs comme toi quand il sera au pouvoir  parce qu'il faut qu'on pense tous pareil, donc comme lui, sinon la démocratie est en danger ... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais sinon je fait quoi moi ???



Ah bonne question;..


Bon, allez, continue grand fou ! :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Le genre de type qui enverra au goulag les mecs comme toi quand il sera au pouvoir  parce qu'il faut qu'on pense tous pareil, donc comme lui, sinon la démocratie est en danger ... :sleep:



Ah non non mon lapin...
Tu sais où je te le carre la démocratie ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs le confort démocratique, je le vis en France notamment dans les manifestations, et pas devant pour tenir la banderole, que ce soit dit. :sleep:





Oui, les manifestations c'est un principe democratique, que l'on puisses en faire c'est la preuve de notre confort démocratique ; Quand tu seras à Cuba je sais pas si tu pourras en faire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Vous avez bien d'la chance...


bah... Le patoch' c'est un mec simple... si tu passes par ici tu pourras goûter à tout.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

*JE PROCLAME OUVERTE LA NOUVELLE ASSEMBLÉE NATIONALE !*


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, les manifestations c'est un principe democratique, que l'on puisses en faire c'est la preuve de notre confort démocratique ; Quand tu seras à Cuba je sais pas si tu pourras en faire



Ah, ça...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *JE PROCLAME OUVERTE LA NOUVELLE ASSEMBLÉE NATIONALE !*



Aaaaah ! Ben voilà !  :love:


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah non non mon lapin...
> Tu sais où je te le carre la démocratie ?



Putain j'attends que ça !!! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu sais où je te le carre la démocratie ?


Dans Ton Cul, qui m'a l'air ma fois bien accueillant ... Avec ton gauchisme tardif et formaté ; mais c'est pas ta faute.... tu arrives assez tard....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

L'assemblée nationale sera présidée par : Moi.
Arbitrée par : moi.
Les débats seront menés par : moi.
L'opposition sera représentée par : moi.

Voilà ! Ca c'est un état !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *JE PROCLAME OUVERTE LA NOUVELLE ASSEMBLÉE NATIONALE !*



*YEAAAAAAAH!!!*

:love::love::love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans Ton Cul, qui m'a l'air ma fois bien accueillant ... Avec ton gauchisme tardif et formaté ; mais c'est pas ta faute.... tu arrives assez tard....



Tu représentes quel courant ?  
:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'assemblée nationale sera présidée par : Moi.
> Arbitrée par : moi.
> Les débats seront menés par : moi.
> L'opposition sera représentée par : moi.
> ...



Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu représentes quel courant ?
> :love:




Indépendant ? 

Appartenir à un courant c'est être sur de s'enfoncer dans une idéologie et être incapable d'évoluer quand les choses changent :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi !



Et je plussoie avec le marmot... :style: :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Indépendant ?
> 
> Appartenir à un courant c'est être sur de s'enfoncer dans une idéologie et être incapable d'évoluer quand les choses changent :sleep:



C'est une vision de la chose, en effet. 

En tout cas, dans ton état, le choix est vite fait !


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> bah... Le patoch' c'est un mec simple... si tu passes par ici tu pourras goûter à tout.


Le truc, c'est qu'on "passe" rarement par "ici". On y va, franchement, l'air décidé et curieux. Sinon, c'est mort.
A l'occasion, quand j'aurai fait escale vers Salon (pour jugnin), puis Montpellier (pour le p'tit d'oie), puis Milan (pour E*****o), puis Rome, puis la Sicile. Hop, je remonterais bien par le sud de la Corse. En voilier, bien sûr.

Après, goûter "à tout", faut voir...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Le truc, c'est qu'on "passe" rarement par "ici". On y va, franchement, l'air décidé et curieux. Sinon, c'est mort.
> A l'occasion, quand j'aurai fait escale vers Salon (pour jugnin), puis Montpellier (pour le p'tit d'oie), puis Milan (pour E*****o), puis Rome, puis la Sicile. Hop, je remonterais bien par le sud de la Corse. En voilier, bien sûr.
> 
> Après, goûter "à tout", faut voir...



Surtout aux manifs, trois fois par jour, hein, surtout... 
:love:


(histoire de donner du sens à ton cdb)


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (histoire de donner du sens à ton cdb)



Ah p'tain...
:sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah p'tain...
> :sleep:



Ouais, même chose.
Comme quoi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> L Hop, je remonterais bien par le sud de la Corse. En voilier, bien sûr.


Nous aussi on aime bien les marins, les vrais 



> Après, goûter "à tout", faut voir...


Ne te fais pas plus con que...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Je m'interroge:

"Être à la marge, indépendant à tous prix, n'est-ce pas là, le nouveau conformisme à la mode?"

Désolé, je retourne à mon boulot...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je m'interroge:
> 
> "Être à la marge, indépendant à tous prix, n'est-ce pas là, le nouveau conformisme à la mode?"
> 
> Désolé, je retourne à mon boulot...



Et deux pouces dans le fion vont te permettre de trouver une vraie réponse...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et deux pouces dans le fion vont te permettre de trouver une vraie réponse...



Deux?
Je suis déçu 

je te pensais moins timide...

Bref.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je m'interroge:
> 
> "Être à la marge, indépendant à tous prix, n'est-ce pas là, le nouveau conformisme à la mode?"
> 
> Désolé, je retourne à mon boulot...



A cette heure, faut y avoir le goût...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Janvier 2009)

Là je viens de finir de regarder Battlestar galactica... Pfiou une semaine avant le prochain  (((


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> je te pensais moins timide...


Ah ben y'a la charte... sinon, je te dirais que les deux grosses fiotes en cuir qui nagent le crawl dans ton fion pourraient se limiter à une brasse, bien moins tumultueuse et de bien meilleurs alois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A cette heure, faut y avoir le goût...


Tu suces ?...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu suces ?...



Non ; et toi ?


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu suces ?...



il semblerait que oui mais avec les dents :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non ; et toi ?


Non... Sauf Pépette...


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Sauf Pépette...



Putain arrête de m'appeler Pépette tu sais que ça m'énerve !!! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Putain arrête de m'appeler Pépette tu sais que ça m'énerve !!! :love:


Allez viens.... Tu sais comment que tu vas prendre velu, ma cochonne... :love::love::love:


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez viens.... Tu sais comment que tu vas prendre velu, ma cochonne... :love::love::love:



La charcuterie corse, y a que ça de vrai ! :style:

bon je vais me pieuter je bosse demain, réveil à 7h30


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'assemblée nationale sera présidée par : Moi.
> Arbitrée par : moi.
> Les débats seront menés par : moi.
> L'opposition sera représentée par : moi.
> ...



T'as pris des leçons chez Sarko ?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2009)

/note : couper le routeur pour éviter que Tintin poste des conneries à 1h43 :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as pris des leçons chez Sarko ?



Nan, il met en oeuvre les principes de bonne éducation prodigués par son (vieux) père.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

hic hic hic j'ai le hoquet ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Janvier 2009)

J'ai enfin réussi le clone de plop man.


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Je fous une paire de baffes à pierre-auvergne.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je fous une paire de baffes à pierre-auvergne.



Je me roule parterre. :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

Bac à sable...


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je me roule parterre. :mouais:



Parterre de fleurs ? Dans les pots de ta môman ? pas très gentil tout de même ....


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

j'ai sortie le rondinal :rateau:


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Je fais réchauffer des pates, j'ai failli oublier de manger 

Et je relève pierre-auvergne de sa crise d'épilepsie en lui mettant une paire de baffes


----------



## Lamégère (18 Janvier 2009)

Je poste toujours après un Q...


----------



## Jellybass (18 Janvier 2009)

En ce moment, je monte Odda.

Odda est ma nouvelle armoire IKEA.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2009)

j'cuve


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> j'cuve



Normal... dimanche aprem quoi...


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> En ce moment, je monte Odda.



Qui c'est Odda ? 




Jellybass a dit:


> Odda est ma nouvelle armoire IKEA.



Ah ok ! 

_... pervers _


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> En ce moment, je monte Odda.
> 
> Odda est ma nouvelle armoire IKEA.





boodou a dit:


> Qui c'est Odda ?
> Ah ok !
> 
> _... pervers _



C'est vrai que l'armoirophilie...


----------



## nemo77 (18 Janvier 2009)

en train de déguster un... petit... glenfiddich :rateau:


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

Mon jeu préféré : Excel :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2009)

...je commence à stresser en pensant au boulot que je dois abattre demain...
ps : c'est très rare, mais ça m'arrive ! ... belle nuit en perspective !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Je révise mes mathématiques. J'ai trouvé un bon formulaire sur l'app store.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Odda est ma nouvelle armoire IKEA.



Ah oui, je la connais!
C'est celle qui vaa là.
Non?


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande ce qui est le moins fatiguant, se laisser mourir de soif ou aller chercher quelque chose à boire.


----------



## joubichou (18 Janvier 2009)

Ben là je m'envoie un perniflard de compétition en matant la météo,c'est qu'on en bave dans les arbres depuis le début de l'année


----------



## kuep (18 Janvier 2009)

J'essaye de comprendre le système de messages visiteurs, coups de boule, commentaires et compagnie et je m'en sors pas. Tant pis


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2009)

Vider Google Reader, répondre aux MP et aux mails des forums, jeter un &#339;il sur Things, suivre en retour quelques personnes sur Twitter. Recommencer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Préparer une coleslaw pour toute la famille.


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

Miam miam pour moi aussi


----------



## macarel (18 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Préparer une coleslaw pour toute la famille.



C'est du "koolsla"(salade de chou en néerlandais/flamand) je suppose
Autrement, je lis Rue 89 à ce moment:


----------



## Madeline (18 Janvier 2009)

Vais remettre du bois dans mon poële à bois...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Je scrute les programmes tv sur internet pour une nana qui veut se réveiller à 3 heures du mat pour voir une rediff' de "Plus belle la vie".


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de me taper une bonne rigolade en écoutant la Criée de samedi.
Je précise d'ailleurs que mon message n'avais pas à être anonyme, mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2009)

C'est reparti pour une semaine...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2009)

là je suis en train de chercher une idée de dessert au chocolat pour ce soir  gna pas encore trouvé, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour préparer :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

Là je regrette d'avoir autant mangé ce matin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis en train de chercher une idée de dessert au chocolat pour ce soir  gna pas encore trouvé, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour préparer :mouais:








​


----------



## macarel (19 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis en train de chercher une idée de dessert au chocolat pour ce soir  gna pas encore trouvé, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour préparer :mouais:



Préparation : 10 min
Cuisson : 30 à 40 min

Ingrédients (pour 6 personnes) :

- 125 g de farine 
- 125 g de beurre 
- 250 g de sucre 
- 1 tablette de chocolat (soit environ 200 g) 
- 4 oeufs 
- 1/2 sachet de levure


Préparation :

Préchauffer le four à 180°C (th 6). 

Faire fondre le chocolat dans une casserole, avec un peu d'eau. Hors du feu, ajouter le beurre, la farine et la levure. 

Préparer une mousse avec le jaune d'oeuf, le sucre et un peu d'eau; l'ajouter à la préparation chocolatée. 

Battre les blancs en neige, et les incorporer dans la casserole tout doucement. 

Verser le tout dans un moule beurré à bords hauts, et enfourner, pendant environ 35 min. 

On peut rajouter du sucre glace ou du chocolat fondu, pour décorer le dessus du gâteau.	
:love::love:


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis en train de chercher une idée de dessert au chocolat pour ce soir  gna pas encore trouvé, le problème c'est que je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour préparer :mouais:


 
Pourquoi pas une recette suisse?

PS: merci Web'o pour ton coup d'boule pour un post datant d'il y a 4 ans  ça m'a permis de retrouver ce thread! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

macarel a dit:


> C'est du "koolsla"(salade de chou en néerlandais/flamand) je suppose



Oui c'était bien ça .


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Pourquoi pas une recette suisse?
> 
> PS: merci Web'o pour ton coup d'boule pour un post datant d'il y a 4 ans  ça m'a permis de retrouver ce thread! :love:



Vieux motard Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vieux motard Mieux vaut tard que jamais


 
Vieux motard toi-même!

Je transmets le lien au Squal pour qu'il passe faire un coucou


----------



## itako (19 Janvier 2009)

Je fais un flyer \o/


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

la je regarde la 3 em boucle de "la classe américaine" qui est mon DVD de test au boulot


----------



## LeSqual (19 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Vieux motard toi-même!
> 
> Je transmets le lien au Squal pour qu'il passe faire un coucou



Et moi, là..., je fais MILLE BYZOUX PARTOUT à tous les vieux machins qui se souviennent de moi 

:love::love::love:

P.S. J'ai arrêté ma marque de T-Shirt :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je regarde la 3 em boucle de "la classe américaine" qui est mon DVD de test au boulot


:love:

Détournement mémorable...

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, un petit extrait :

[YOUTUBE]2zRxahDtjCY[/YOUTUBE]





Bon je retourne bosser oim...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Là je lance des traitements d'édition un peu longs.
Alors, en attendant leur fin, je trompe mon ennui en racontant ce que je fais à des gens pour qui ça n'a aucun intérêt et qui, d'ailleurs, s'en tamponnent complètement.









Il faudrait que je mette un smiley, non?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là je lance des traitements d'édition un peu longs.
> Alors, en attendant leur fin, je trompe mon ennui en racontant ce que je fais à des gens pour qui ça n'a aucun intérêt et qui, d'ailleurs, s'en tamponnent complètement.
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit smiley gentil, du genre 

Ou un petit , délocalisé de l'accueil.


----------



## meskh (19 Janvier 2009)

Je mange un Laitière Vanille, c'est très très bon


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je mange un Laitière Vanille, c'est très très bon


Poil au menton...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Et moi, là..., je fais MILLE BYZOUX PARTOUT à tous les vieux machins qui se souviennent de moi
> 
> :love::love::love:



jeune machin toi-même


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Et moi, là..., je fais MILLE BYZOUX PARTOUT à tous les vieux machins qui se souviennent de moi
> 
> :love::love::love:
> 
> P.S. J'ai arrêté ma marque de T-Shirt :rateau:



Tu fais quoi maintenant?


----------



## LeSqual (19 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu fais quoi maintenant?



Je mets en page une brochure pour un SPA, et bois un verre de Pepsi Max :mouais:

Ya pas que la bière dans la vie (surtout pour de la mise en page)


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je fais un flyer \o/


Moi un guide d'utilisation


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là je lance des traitements d'édition un peu longs.
> Alors, en attendant leur fin, je trompe mon ennui en racontant ce que je fais à des gens pour qui ça n'a aucun intérêt et qui, d'ailleurs, s'en tamponnent complètement.
> 
> Il faudrait que je mette un smiley, non?



Tout au contraire, ça me passionne. D'ailleurs, ce que je fais en ce moment, c'est lire ce beau message en me demandant si, oui ou non, il serait encore plus beau avec un smiley


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un petit smiley gentil, du genre
> 
> Ou un petit , délocalisé de l'accueil.


 
Là, je constate que, pour avoir répondu à mon post, Julrou est forcément une sorte de sociopathe désoeuvré.

C'est inquiétant.




(Je ne dis rien pour CouleurSud dont la sociopathie désoeuvrée est bien connue)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

je me dis que Ergu aurait pu faire une dédicace en ligne...


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je constate que, pour avoir répondu à mon post, Julrou est forcément une sorte de sociopathe désoeuvré.
> 
> C'est inquiétant.



C'est surtout la classe. :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

Et puis, tu pourrais répondre favorablement à mon aimable requête pour être ami en attente sur fessebouc


----------



## huexley (19 Janvier 2009)

Je passe plus de 100.000 mails de ThunderBird vers Mail&#8230;



(et on me paye pour ça&#8230


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je passe plus de 100.000 mails de ThunderBird vers Mail



On a les peines qu'on mérite


----------



## huexley (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On a les peines qu'on mérite



Tu m'étonnes ! Je suis bien payé, au chaud, avec un accès internet illimité, de la musique sur la tête :love:

Je mérite bien et ça fait du bien


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et puis, tu pourrais répondre favorablement à mon aimable requête pour être ami en attente sur fessebouc



/me est bien aise de ne point être sur la fesse du bouc


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me est bien aise de ne point être sur la fesse du bouc



C'est parce que t'as pas d'amis.


Et sinon, tu fais quoi là, maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

Je descends un champomy cul sec pour fêter l'anniversaire de mon arrêt de l'alcool.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et puis, tu pourrais répondre favorablement à mon aimable requête pour être ami en attente sur fessebouc




Il a du t'ignorer, l'enfoiré !


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je constate que, pour avoir répondu à mon post, Julrou est forcément une sorte de sociopathe désoeuvré.
> 
> C'est inquiétant.



Très inquiétant même ... 

_allez hop ! un smiley pour illustrer le propos   
_:afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il a du t'ignorer, l'enfoiré !



Même pas 

Il n'a juste pas cliqué... 

C'est encore pire


----------



## itako (19 Janvier 2009)

Fini mon flyer !


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2009)

Ravi de revoir LeSqual et Pitchoune par ici. :love: 
Et là, maintenant, je vais faire un brin de causette avec un futur modérateur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Et là, maintenant, je vais faire un brin de causette avec un futur modérateur.



Pas cet emmanché de Bobby ou cette petite fiente de JPmiss, au moins?... :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas cet emmanché de Bobby ou cette petite fiente de JPmiss, au moins?... :mouais:


Ils y connaissent quelque chose en PDF ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Ils y connaissent quelque chose en PDF ?



Je ne crois pas... On est sauvés!


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas cet emmanché de Bobby ou cette petite fiente de JPmiss, au moins?... :mouais:





benjamin a dit:


> Ils y connaissent quelque chose en PDF ?


Tu veux un topo ?!... :style:


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu veux un topo ?!... :style:



Encore quelque chose de bien musculeux.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Encore quelque chose de bien musculeux.


Tsss, tsss*... 






*NDLR : l'angelot dodu aggrave son cas...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Ils y connaissent quelque chose en PDF ?



abracadabra


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> abracadabra


Remboursez !... 
Y'a pas de fautes !...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Remboursez !...
> Y'a pas de fautes !...



abracadabra


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> abracadabra



...PDF


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je passe plus de 100.000 mails de ThunderBird vers Mail&#8230;



Quel Marseillais, ce Huexley ! 


Maintenant, je lis toutes les c*nneries hébergées sur ces forums. Il faut reconnaitre que certains ont du talent.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Quel Marseillais, ce Huexley !
> 
> 
> Maintenant, je lis toutes les c*nneries hébergées sur ces forums. Il faut reconnaitre que certains ont du talent.



Statistiques de Forum Mac : Messages: 2952399 pardon Messages: 2952400 maintenant


----------



## huexley (19 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Quel Marseillais, ce Huexley !
> 
> 
> Maintenant, je lis toutes les c*nneries hébergées sur ces forums. Il faut reconnaitre que certains ont du talent.



J'aurais du faire un screen


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

je coup de boule un sms et mange huxley


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Rentrage du taf, foutue fibre optique multimode pétée  ..... :sleep:


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je coup de boule un sms et mange huxley



Je me disais "ou l'inverse". Et puis en fait, non.


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me disais "ou l'inverse". Et puis en fait, non.



 Hehoo on est pas si proche !


----------



## Bassman (20 Janvier 2009)

Là, j'essaye péniblement de nouer ma cravate


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me disais "ou l'inverse". Et puis en fait, non.



tu a hésité, donc kamoulox


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

là,je termine mon café avant de filer, suis à la bourre mais café du matin réveille le pèlerin :love: 

Merci pour vos idées de cake choco, au final, j'ai fini par faire des biscuits Anzac


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

Là j'ai cru qu'Angie disait qu'elle était bourrée. Mais non en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Bon, c'est quoi cette enfilade de vert!

C'est la réunion de début de semaine pour les modos!!! 

Vous avez pas un sous-forum exprès 



Sinon, là, maintenant, je me réveille doucement avec un petit quatuor café-orange-pain-miel...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, c'est quoi cette enfilade de vert!
> 
> C'est la réunion de début de semaine pour les modos!!!
> 
> ...



Sache, jeune Padawan, que les verts s'enfilent où ils veulent.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Gnagnagna oui on fait des micro-réunions et alors 

bon réveil et file m'enlever ce bonnet   c'est bientôt la saison des cloches :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est bientôt la saison des cloches :love:



il y a le temps 

la je découvre pourquoi j'ai bien fait de ne jamais être aller au bar en face du boulot :afraid:


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Ravi de revoir LeSqual et Pitchoune par ici. :love:
> Et là, maintenant, je vais faire un brin de causette avec un futur modérateur.


 
Merci merci :love:
Sinon, là, ben j'ai pas trop de boulot, alors je glandouille un peu :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2009)

Je glandouille aussi d'ailleurs...   Vais aller prendre ma douche tiens. 

Cool. Ouais.


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

Là, je vais cueillir quelques mangues, histoire de me faire un rougail


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, je vais cueillir quelques mangues, histoire de me faire un rougail



'tain, c'est chouette, les iles paradisiaques, même les manguiers sont connectés à internet ! :rateau:

Bon, là, je vais me reprendre un café, parce que celui du p'tit déj est loin déjà, pis après, je vais aller prendre une douche et me raser !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

(fumier !!!)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Je m'emm@@@@e en cours de techno. Y'en  a pas beaucoup qui bossent sur ce fil.


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Vais aller prendre ma douche tiens.
> 
> Cool. Ouais.


 
J'en conclus que tu bosses pas de jour aujourd'hui... si? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je m'emm@@@@e en cours de techno. Y'en  a pas beaucoup qui bossent sur ce fil.



Normal, ça rapporterait quoi, de bosser sur ce fil ? 

C'est con, hein, rien que pour une virgule manquante ! 


EDIT : là, je me réjouis du retour de Pitchoune et de son carcharhodon prionace glauca* d'amour sur les forums, ça ravive de joyeux souvenirs :love:



(*) ou requin bleu, pour les intimes


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je m'emm@@@@e en cours de techno. Y'en  a pas beaucoup qui bossent sur ce fil.



Parce que cueillir des mangues, c'est pas bosser, peut-être 

Il faut déjà grimper au manguier, ce qui n'est pas rien, en plein soleil. En plus, ça peut tacher ton débardeur et pourrir ton short.


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Parce que cueillir des mangues, c'est pas bosser, peut-être
> 
> Il faut déjà grimper au manguier, ce qui n'est pas rien, en plein soleil. En plus, ça peut tacher ton débardeur et pourrir ton short.


 
T'es à Koh Lanta?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> J'en conclus que tu bosses pas de jour aujourd'hui... si? :hein:



Suis content d'avoir - encore - congé aujourd'hui.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Suis content d'avoir - encore - congé aujourd'hui.


oh hein, pas la peine de le crier si fort hein  un peu de respect pour les gens qui travaillent :love:  (ou du moins font semblant  )


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, j'essaye péniblement de nouer ma cravate


Je voudrais bien voir ça :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je voudrais bien voir ça :affraid:



Ben tu penses, mettre une cravate sur un col roulé


----------



## Bassman (20 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est bientôt la saison des cloches :love:



Pas besoin de déguisement pour toi


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas besoin de déguisement pour toi


je ne porte pourtant pas de guirlandes  et je ne clignote pas non plus :rateau:


----------



## dmo95 (20 Janvier 2009)

A ton avis ?!?



Tu trouves pas ?!?



Et bien je suis en train d'écrire ("écrire" à l'instant même) dans ce fil qui me semble pour le peu superflus, dont je n'ai pas bien saisi l'intérêt, si ce n'est bouffer de la mémoire sur le serveur MacG.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Et bien je suis en train d'écrire ("écrire" à l'instant même) dans ce fil qui me semble pour le peu superflus, dont je n'ai pas bien saisi l'intérêt, si ce n'est bouffer de la mémoire sur le serveur MacG.



en même temps, personne ne t'oblige à y poster, ainsi toi aussi tu économiseras la bande passante du serveur MacGé


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> A ton avis ?!?
> 
> Tu trouves pas ?!?
> 
> Et bien je suis en train d'écrire ("écrire" à l'instant même) dans ce fil qui me semble pour le peu superflus, dont je n'ai pas bien saisi l'intérêt, si ce n'est bouffer de la mémoire sur le serveur MacG.





Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps, personne ne t'oblige à y poster, ainsi toi aussi tu économiseras la bande passante du serveur MacGé



Bandes de floodeurs !!! 

_ Ce qui bouffe de la bande passante ce sont les signatures à rallonge où on étale tout son matos ..._


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Boodou avec nous !!!!    :love:


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Boodou avec nous !!!!    :love:



C'est qui nous ? Je ne suis pas vert moi ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

on parlait pas de flood là ? 

bon, je vais me calmer sinon on va encore dire que les verts montrent le mauvais exemple


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en train de penser que ce n'est surement pas une bonne idée d'attendre _la vraie crise_, bien douloureuse, pour filer me faire arracher ces putains de dents de sagesse... En attendant, j'avale un Nabucox 500, aidé d'un verre dans lequel pétille un Efferalgan Codéine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> bon, je vais me calmer sinon on va encore dire que les verts montrent le mauvais exemple



Oh, tu ne serais pas la première, souviens toi de la devise de Manu  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Janvier 2009)

ou plutot ce que je devrais faire .....  pleins de choses banales indispensables  mais ... 
mon rtt est sacré.... alors je tapote sur un clavier qui est toujour défectueux depuis la marée de café


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu ne serais pas la première, souviens toi de la devise de Manu  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

là je me rends compte que je suis un psychopate. Dans la boite de sucre du boulot:






Je ne prend toujours que les coeurs ou les losanges. Jamais les autres. :mouais:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

je digère mes 2 supremes cheese :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> là je me rends compte que je suis un psychopate. Dans la boite de sucre du boulot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gnuuuuuuuu :love: :love: :love: tu utilises les mêmes sucres que moi :love: :love: :love: j'aime pas les morceaux carrés  trop ennuyeux


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je digère mes 2 supremes cheese :love:


à peu de choses près : copieur  !!!


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

Notons que les "losanges" et les coeurs représentent la couleur rouge


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

J'attends que l'eau bout pour mon thé .

Je l'accompagnerai avec 2 ou 3 speculos .


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Notons que les "losanges" et les coeurs représentent la couleur rouge


Toi aussi tu chibres en ce moment ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Ah?
Moi, j'attends que l'eau bouille pour mon thé.

Et je suis assez stupéfait de l'absence de problème sur ma mise en prod de hier soir - ça doit cacher quelque chose de terrible !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2009)

Là je me dis que j'ai encore bien de la marge...   Je devais les enlever en 1994; mais je me suis barré de chez le boucher dentiste après m'être fâché contre lui.  



Amok a dit:


> Je suis en train de penser que ce n'est surement pas une bonne idée d'attendre _la vraie crise_, bien douloureuse, pour filer me faire arracher ces putains de dents de sagesse... En attendant, j'avale un Nabucox 500, aidé d'un verre dans lequel pétille un Efferalgan Codéine.


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2009)

Là, je réalise que c'est pas parce qu'on a réussi à laisser pousser ses dents de sagesse sans trop de dégâts qu'il faut crier victoire...

Et je digère ma raclette professionnelle arrosée de vin blanc, sinon.

En essayant vainement de matérialiser des idées lumineuses sur un powerpoint -urgent.


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Toi aussi tu chibres en ce moment ?



Non. Une petite partie ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


>



Floodorori te salutant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'attends que l'eau bout pour mon thé





PonkHead a dit:


> Ah?
> Moi, j'attends que l'eau bouille pour mon thé.



Moi, je n'attend que le haut bout pour monter ! :rateau:



WebOliver a dit:


> Là je me dis que j'ai encore bien de la marge...   Je devais les enlever en 1994; mais je me suis barré de chez le boucher dentiste après m'être fâché contre lui.



C'est quoi des dents de sagesse ?  Je ne doit pas être assez sage, je n'en ai jamais eu :mouais:


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi des dents de sagesse ?  Je ne doit pas être assez sage, je n'en ai jamais eu :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Là ?!...
Je creuse...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


>


ah, moi j'ai eu droit à la dose de cheval niveau piqûres et j'ai eu des joues de hamster pendant une semaine lorsqu'on me les a enlevées  ça le faisait grave, je devais aller à une fiesta le soir même, et sous le coup de l'anesthésie locale, je n'arrivais à rien manger ni boire, tout me coulait le long du menton :mouais:  j'vous raconte pas ! alors parlez pas de malheur !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2009)

J'essaye de faire comprendre à un mec que le Flash n'est pas un format vidéo de travail. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

là, je me dis que julrou va être *ravi!*


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'essaye de faire comprendre à un mec que le Flash n'est pas un format vidéo de travail. :sleep:




C'est ce que je rétorquais l'autre jour à mon directeur, également, qui me reprochait d'augmenter mon temps de pause de manière conséquente. 

Je lui ai dit _"c'est ça, ou j'utilise le Flash, Monsieur"_.

Ce à quoi il a répondu : _"Commence d'abord par monter en ISO, ça t'éclaircira les idées_".

Quel connard.


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

Pain d'épices beurre demi sel, trop bon


----------



## DeepDark (20 Janvier 2009)

Pour une fois je suis devant la TV...
Ben on peut dire qu'il y a  du monde... 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pour une fois je suis devant la TV...
> Ben on peut dire qu'il y a  du monde...
> 
> :love:



Je pense que je fais la même chose que toi!


----------



## juliencO (20 Janvier 2009)

Je devrais révision mon partiel de stat pour demain matin mais les tests de comparaison ne me motive pas. Sinon je regarde l'investiture du président Obama sur France 4.


----------



## Madeline (20 Janvier 2009)

J'écoute Obama à la radio... et sur mon ordi (voici le *lien*) ... Pas de TV
J'y retourne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini ma journée et prends du repos enfin.


----------



## juliencO (20 Janvier 2009)

http://www.france24.com/fr/tv-en-direct-chaine-live-lefigaro
cadeau le lien pour le direct sur France 4


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2009)

Je regarde l'histoire se faire et je me surprends à y croire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2009)

Je mange du saucisson en me foutant pas mal de l'histoire... :sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (20 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je mange du saucisson en me foutant pas mal de l'histoire... :sleep:



File m'en un morceau Tonton, ça ira très bien avec mon p'tit rouge


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

là c'est un peu de détente en rentrant du taf, puis ce sera le monceau de vaisselle qui m'attend bien sagement dans le fond de l'évier :mouais:


----------



## juliencO (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est dur ça le coup de la vaisselle. Bon courage...
Personne veut réviser pour moi?


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Tu veux pas qu'on te la tienne, aussi ?!...


----------



## Amok (20 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> là, je me dis que julrou va être *ravi!*




Là je me dis qu'il y en a qui tombent dans l'obsessionnel, ou bien qui ne savent pas que les plus courtes sont les meilleures.


----------



## juliencO (20 Janvier 2009)

euhhh là je vais te dire nan


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> là, je me dis que julrou va être *ravi!*



Ouais ! :love: 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je mange du saucisson en me foutant pas mal de l'histoire... :sleep:



Pareil, tout pareil... :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2009)

Je me fout de la gueule de mes contacts msn/facebook qui pensent que obama vaut mieux que les autres politiques et va changer le monde


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

En attendant, on verra plus la tronche de l'aut', là...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je me fout de la gueule de mes contacts msn/facebook qui pensent que obama vaut mieux que les autres politiques et va changer le monde



Tous des jeanfoutre sans ambitions... :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, on verra plus la tronche de l'aut', là...




Sauf que l'autre, personne l'aimait ; là, le temps que les gens se rendent compte qu'ils se sont encore fait baisés, on va avoir droit aux conneries des emmerdeurs bien pensants, et qu'il soit noir ça va rendre encore plus honteux aux yeux des gens toute insulte à son sujet :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je regarde l'histoire se faire et je me surprends à y croire.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je mange du saucisson en me foutant pas mal de l'histoire... :sleep:



Je mange de l'histoire en train de se faire et ça me fait bien rigoler, sauf que j'ai le hoquet avec tout ce saucisson d'ânes bâtés que je suis en train de ne pas regarder à la télé


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sauf que l'autre, personne l'aimait ; là, le tend que les gens se rendent compte qu'ils se sont encore fait baisés, on va avoir droit aux conneries des emmerdeurs bien pensants, et qu'il soit noir ça va rendre encore plus honteux aux yeux des gens toute insulte à son sujet :sleep:



Tout à fait !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Quoi, c'est l'investiture d'Obama ? Personne ne m'a prévenu !


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sauf que l'autre, personne l'aimait ; là, le *tend* que les gens se rendent compte qu'ils se sont encore fait baisés, on va avoir droit aux conneries des emmerdeurs bien pensants, et qu'il soit noir ça va rendre encore plus honteux aux yeux des gens toute insulte à son sujet :sleep:


Le temps, le temps !...
T'es tendu, là ?!...  

Pas regardé, l'investiture... 
Je suis trop occupé à travailler mon cubi de rhum, au corps...


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sauf que l'autre, personne l'aimait ; là, le tend que les gens se rendent compte qu'ils se sont encore fait baisés, on va avoir droit aux conneries des emmerdeurs bien pensants, et qu'il soit noir ça va rendre encore plus honteux aux yeux des gens toute insulte à son sujet :sleep:


NO FUTURE !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> NO FUTURE !



30 ans que je me tue à le dire, tas de brêles...


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

File moi du ciflard, toi !....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> File moi du ciflard, toi !....



Tiens, c'est du bon...
En plus là je peux y aller à fond comme un niqueur de mamans.
J'ai eu les résultats de mes analyses : Pas de choléstérol, pas de bactéries machinchose de l'ulcère et autant de gama GT qu'une première communiante... :style:

Fais pêter ton rhum, mon Titi! :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le temps, le temps !...
> T'es tendu, là ?!...
> 
> Pas regardé, l'investiture...
> Je suis trop occupé à travailler mon cubi de rhum, au corps...



Honteux, désolé


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens, c'est du bon...
> En plus là je peux y aller à fond comme un niqueur de mamans.
> J'ai eu les résultats de mes analyses : Pas de choléstérol, pas de bactéries machinchose de l'ulcère et autant de gama GT qu'une première communiante... :style:
> 
> Fais pêter ton rhum, mon Titi! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2009)

Moutchasse graciasse!   :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Pop pop pop...
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ? 







Là, oui... :style:




:love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

Du rhum américain... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Du rhum américain... :mouais:



Lequel ? Le Bacardi ? 


Casa fundada en Cuba ! C'est comme le Port-Salut, c'est écrit dessus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lequel ? Le Bacardi ?
> 
> 
> Casa fundada en Cuba ! C'est comme le Port-Salut, c'est écrit dessus !



Peu importe ; ça reste un mauvais rhum de mauvaises boites de nuit...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bon sinon j'ai ça... 






:style:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lequel ? Le Bacardi ?
> 
> 
> Casa fundada en Cuba ! C'est comme le Port-Salut, c'est écrit dessus !


Ah ?!...
Puerto Rico c'est à Cuba ?!...
Quand au Havana, c'est encore plus américain... 


Le Bologne est un rhum agricole à 50 ou 55° de Guadeloupe (Basse-Terre)...
L'est pas insipide comme les deux z'aut' que tu propose; il a du goût...
pis c'est le rhum "familial" !...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2009)

Dégueulasse le bacardi 

Le rhum blanc de martinique, y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pop pop pop...
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ?
> 
> 
> ...





julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon sinon j'ai ça...
> 
> 
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_k82T5dvyZIs/R9h0htnu2KI/AAAAAAAABBY/2IBrRWZxivA/s400/havana_club_logo-1.jpg​
> ...



Mais il nous fait quoi, là, le galopin avec son rhum castriste ? :mouais:

On t'a jamais dit que le rhum, c'est la Guadeloupe, St Barth, ou à la rigueur la Martinique ? 

Cuba, c'est le cigare, ça se boit pas !


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...
> Puerto Rico c'est à Cuba ?!...
> Quand au Havana, c'est encore plus américain...



Fundada j'ai dit... :rateau:
Pas "made in..." 
 
Et d'ailleurs, il ne faut pas confondre le Rhum fait pas Bacardi, le vrai qui lui est effectivement cubain, et le Ron Bacardi, fabriqué à Porto Rico, qui a eu le droit d'utiliser le nom de la famille Bacardi, mais qui n'est pas l'officiel rhum Bacardi©.

_(et au fait je t'ai répondu dans ton fil, un post "ultra" long d'ailleurs :rateau: )_



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dégueulasse le bacardi
> 
> Le rhum blanc de martinique, y'a que ça de vrai





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais il nous fait quoi, là, le galopin avec son rhum castriste ? :mouais:
> 
> On t'a jamais dit que le rhum, c'est la Guadeloupe, St Barth, ou à la rigueur la Martinique ?
> 
> Cuba, c'est le cigare, ça se boit pas !





Ah mais vous me les pétez hein ! 

Le Bacardi, ya que ça de vrai, ya rien de meilleur pour faire des mojitos ou des Cuba Libre ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fundada j'ai dit... :rateau:
> Pas "made in..."


J'sais lire...
Mais pour un "admirateur" de la revolucion, ça t'embête pas d'engraisser des gens qui en ont "spolier" d'autres ?!... 



julrou 15 a dit:


> _(et au fait je t'ai répondu dans ton fil, un post "ultra" long d'ailleurs :rateau: )_


J'ai vu, j'ai lu...


julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah mais vous me les pétez hein !
> 
> Le Bacardi, ya que ça de vrai, ya rien de meilleur pour faire des mojitos ou des Cuba Libre ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


C'est de la flotte, sincèrement... 
Et ta caîpirinha, tu la fait aussi avec ce... ce "truc" de nightclubber ?!... :afraid:






Allez, c'est ma tournée...
J'fais péter le cubi !... 









ÉDIT : celui que tu bois, "ici"...
c'est le "faux"...


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2009)

Parler de caîpirinha ici, voilà qui me fait venir :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Bon, là, j'ai pas de rhum, alors, tout en ré-écoutant Whole Lotta Love (par Led-Zep, hein, pas celui de Ben Harper), qui n'a pas pris une ride, je trouve, je me console avec un petit cognac. Comme le vieux*, il n'y en a plus beaucoup, je le garde pour quand il vient des gens sympa, là, je me suis rabattu sur le récent, celui de 1914, fait par le grand-père de belle maman**, et directement tiré au larron par mes soins depuis le fut dans le chaix 


(*) 1855, mais c'est la dernière bouteille, et (pardonnez moi les helvètes) un truc comme ça, ça se boit pas en suisse 

(**) Avoir épousé une fille de viticulteur de "Petite Champagne" présente quelques avantages non prévus initialement


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2009)

Là je mange ma tarte au citron (faite maison, évidemment :love: ) tout en relisant un article sur les turbulences en aérologie, et je me dis que _ça_ va pas être de la tarte...   iMax, si tu passes par là...


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

je me fais insulter sur le forum de musique ici, mais c'est triste pour lui ... 

bon apétit à tous


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> je me fais insulter sur le forum de musique ici, mais c'est triste pour lui ...
> 
> bon apétit à tous


On le tiens ptêt' enfin notre nioub de combat, nan ?!...
L'est pas mal ce didmachin...


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Janvier 2009)

Vous m'avez fait envie avec tout cet alcool... j'vais me faire une petite vodka... mais laquelle 

Lithuanienne?




​Russe?




​


----------



## katelijn (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On le tiens ptêt' enfin notre nioub de combat, nan ?!...
> L'est pas mal ce didmachin...



Enfin du rouge a distribuer!


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

En attendant, je le trouve très bien, ce petit...
Il a un de ces répondant !... :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2009)

'tain! comment t'es condescendant, juché sur tes 6892 posts ! 

Bon elle cuit cette ouiche au poireau oui ?


----------



## katelijn (20 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> 'tain! comment t'es condescendant, juché sur tes 6892 posts !
> 
> Bon elle cuit cette ouiche au poireau oui ?



C'est quoi une "ouiche"


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> C'est quoi une "ouiche"



C'est ce que mangent les types qui ont la classe


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est ce que mangent les types qui ont la classe



quand ils ont la bouche pleine


----------



## jugnin (20 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est ce que mangent les types qui ont la classe



Ah, voyez ?

C'est pas moi qui le dit, hein. :style:

Bon, si c'était un frimeur à 8000 posts, ce serait irréfutable, mais bon...


----------



## huexley (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Je veux retourner à Basse Terre


----------



## katelijn (20 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est ce que mangent les types qui ont la classe



Le Q-style?


----------



## kuep (20 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> Le Q-style?



Démasqué


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On le tiens ptêt' enfin notre nioub de combat, nan ?!...
> L'est pas mal ce didmachin...



Oué, un champion de classe internationale


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Vous m'avez fait envie avec tout cet alcool... j'vais me faire une petite vodka... mais laquelle
> 
> Lithuanienne?
> 
> ...



Une Eristoff, évidemment ! 


 tirhum


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une Eristoff, évidemment !



Là on est d'accord


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, un champion de classe internationale


Grrrmmmppff...
Le Gognol a passé la wassingue !... 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Une Eristoff, évidemment !
> 
> 
> tirhum


Pas trop fan de vodka...


----------



## meskh (20 Janvier 2009)

:love: :love:​


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2009)

Là, je vois que Nephou essaie d'expliquer l'intérêt de Twitter à Aurélie.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

j'ai toujours pas compris


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai toujours pas compris


Et le fait de savoir qu'un jeune fille prête à être initiée y est actuellement perdue ne t'encouragerait-il pas à t'y remettre ?


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Et le fait de savoir qu'un jeune fille prête à être initiée y est actuellement perdue ne t'encouragerait-il pas à t'y remettre ?



tu n'a pas une FAQ sous la main ? 

Non parce que je viens de souper la doc technique du 17 unibody j'ai mal aux yeux depuis 

edit : 




> send request
> That page doesn't exist!


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

suite a une connerie d'aurelie j'ai été voir un truc chez société.com


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> suite a une connerie d'aurelie j'ai été voir un truc chez société.com



C'est dingue ça...

Ton lien m'a fait planter Safari :rateau:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est dingue ça...
> 
> Ton lien m'a fait planter Safari :rateau:



encore un coup de benjamin


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> encore un coup de benjamin



Pour sûr...


----------



## Ax6 (21 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> suite a une connerie d'aurelie j'ai été voir un truc chez société.com





> Siège social90 Rue *Jaboulay* - 69007 LYON 07



:modo: Attention Message subliminal pour le CdBouler :modo:

:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Janvier 2009)

Là j'attends au téléphone pour parler aux CR de chez Apple... pom pom pom  15 min d'attente...


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une Eristoff, évidemment !
> 
> 
> tirhum





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Là on est d'accord



pfff n'importe quoi  Je préfère l'herbe 

 bon sinon, là, je vais filer sous la douche (oué j'ai tardé). Et puis je vais tranquillou prendre le 96, y'a un _Ice_ & son poto _Fire_ + quelques zot's avec qui "on s'fait un déj'", comme ils disent les parigots 
Et sur le retour, je passe chez _MacRoute_ pour récupérer le nouveau transfo du chtitanium (en rade depuis 3 semaines la pov' bête, petit cadeau pour ses 8 ans :love . Je vais peut-être me faire plaisir à côté, j'hésite un peu :rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Janvier 2009)

J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.


:hein:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

On fait semblant...
C'est tout !...


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:


 
Arrête de réfléchir, tu risques une surchauffe...

Heu là je conseille un p'tit jeune égaré


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:



Il te faudra relire tout ses posts, et puis Alèm fut un modo despotique et hilarant


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:



Parce que s'il revient comme membre, on pourra entreprendre de le faire revenir comme modo, et une fois que ça sera fait, il pourra s'occuper de ton cas


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Petit thread sur-buggé nommé "Sondage" ouvert par CouleurSud  ici


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:



Nioube... 

:mouais:


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2009)

auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:



La question n'est pas _pourquoi_, mais _comment_. Je le verrai bien à la poêle, avec des oignons rouges.


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:


 
Ça se fait encore le suplice de l'ipod? Parce que si oui, je crois que sa Majesté devrait s'occuper de ce malotru!


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2009)

Et je précise qu'alèm n'a rien de certain désormais. Il n'est plus qu'hypothèses scabreuses.


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ça se fait encore le suplice de l'ipod? Parce que si oui, je crois que sa Majesté devrait s'occuper de ce malotru!



Les paires de baffes ne suffisent pas, a priori...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:


C'est quoi cette histoire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et je précise qu'alèm n'a rien de certain désormais. Il n'est plus qu'hypothèses scabreuses.



Un peu comme iMax?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Je bois pour oublier mon oral de ce matin tout en cherchant une corde...

:hein:

:sick::sick:
:sick:
:sick:

:hosto:
:hosto:


----------



## juliencO (21 Janvier 2009)

Je révise des maths financières pour mon exam de demain et me dis que je n'aurai jamais le temps de revoir également mes cours de microéconomie pour demain matin...:mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Janvier 2009)

J'ai compris.



> En tant que créateur de ce supplice, je tiens toutefois à apporter une précision d'importance : il ne fut jamais appliqué sur un nioub sans raison valable.
> 
> J'entends bien ici ou là quelques esprits retors hurler que sacrifier un ou deux nioub juste pour faire plaisir à Alem un soir de beuverie n'est pas à proprement parler une raison valable. Soit, mais cela n'est arrivé que 4 ou 5 fois, et ne fut pas inutile : le modérateur de Portfolio, calmé, laissa dans les 24 heures qui suivirent des images au format supérieur à 700 pixels, et surtout de plus de 100 Ko être postées sans faire la moindre réflexion. Il fallait que cela soit dit.
> 
> Tout comme il faut dire que ce supplice n'est pas si terrible que ca : Mackie l'a subit plusieurs fois et est toujours vivant. Il est exact que depuis il se cogne fréquemment la tête sur le trottoir en se prenant les pieds dans ses testicules, mais rien de bien grave au final. Il en a même fait une attraction pour les dames.



Je dois vraiment en tenir une couche.





> Ça se fait encore le suplice de l'ipod? Parce que si oui, je crois que sa Majesté devrait s'occuper de ce malotru!


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'ai compris.
> 
> 
> 
> Je dois vraiment en tenir une couche.




Il n'y a pas que ça.

C'est Alèm, et c'est tout.:love:


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2009)

Tu veux un gant de toilette ? :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu veux un gant de toilette ? :mouais:



Pour l'enfiler sur la tête de Pierre-auvergne ?

Ouiii ! 
:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi la communauté de macgé se mobilise pour faire revenir un certain alèm.
> 
> 
> :hein:



Plutôt que de parler pour ne rien dire, tu ferais mieux d'aller répondre aux nombreux sondages pleins de sens qui fleurissent en ce moment au bar


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Plutôt que de parler pour ne rien dire, tu ferais mieux d'aller répondre aux nombreux sondages pleins de sens qui fleurissent en ce moment au bar


je cherche le pourquoi du comment de ce truc&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> je cherche le pourquoi du comment de ce truc


Tu as tout supprimé, du coup !... :rateau:


----------



## kuep (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as tout supprimé, du coup !... :rateau:



Obligés de relancer les tests -_-


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Obligés de relancer les tests -_-


besoin de vacances ?


----------



## kuep (21 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> besoin de vacances ?



Pour me détendre ?


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as tout supprimé, du coup !... :rateau:


Fils buggés, fils supprimés


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Fils buggés, fils supprimés


 

Quoi??? Tirhum est ton fils??? Et tu vas le tuer???


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Quoi??? Tirhum est ton fils??? Et tu vas le tuer???


:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Fils buggés, fils supprimés


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2009)

_Téléchargement de "WoW-3.0.3.9183-to-3.0.8.9464-frFR-patch-app"&#8230;_


----------



## itako (21 Janvier 2009)

à bouffer; poulet riz


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2009)

Final Cut


----------



## joubichou (21 Janvier 2009)

Skype


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Russe blanc.


----------



## DeepDark (21 Janvier 2009)

Crêpes


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Quoi??? Tirhum est ton fils??? Et tu vas le tuer???



On dit "euthanasier" (à ce stade, rien d'autre à faire ) !


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

MacMessenger pour Mac OS 8... 


:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Tu m'as filé envie hier...
Du coup j'ai acheté une brouette de citrons verts et ça : 






C'est tout ce que j'ai pu trouver à Ajaccio...

T'en penses quoi, mon Titi?... 

J'aime pas le sirop de canne, alors je me le fais avec un sucre non raffiné du Pérou... :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu m'as filé envie hier...
> Du coup j'ai acheté une brouette de citrons verts et ça :
> 
> 
> ...


Déjà vu, mais...
Jamais goûté; je ne peux pas te dire... 
C'est une distillerie "connue", donc pas de mauvaise surprise, à priori... 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime pas le sirop de canne, alors je me le fais avec un sucre non raffiné du Pérou... :love:


Moi non plus, alors je mets du "sirop de batterie" qui vient de... Marie-Galante, tiens !... :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> je cherche le pourquoi du comment de ce truc



Eh bien, comment dire ?

Moi aussi  

Sinon, non, rien


----------



## meskh (21 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi je cherche toujours , mais un grand esprit de ce forum dit avoir rencontré Isocèle et celui-ci bosse sur un nouveau triangle, peut-être un piste


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu m'as filé envie hier...
> Du coup j'ai acheté une brouette de citrons verts et ça :
> 
> 
> ...


Tu fais bien. Jamais ça se boit avec du sirop, mais du sucre de canne en *poudre*.


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2009)

Sans oublier un peu de gingembre et du piment d'espelette..


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

là, je me dis qu'il y en a qui feraient bien de mieux *surveiller* leur descendance...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> là, je me dis qu'il y en a qui feraient bien de mieux *surveiller* leur descendance...



Là t'es en train de me casser les couilles!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> Sans oublier un peu de gingembre et du piment d'espelette..



Et pourquoi pas une merguez sur une pique et un oeuf à cheval?...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là t'es en train de me casser les couilles!



justement: ne fais pas n'importe quoi avec... !


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> là, je me dis qu'il y en a qui feraient bien de mieux *surveiller* leur descendance...



C'est pas parce que t'es banni d'Actu amusantes que t'es obligé de nous casser les burnes avec des articles du Figaro dans ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est pas parce que t'es banni d'Actu amusantes que t'es obligé de nous casser les burnes avec des articles du Figaro dans ce fil...



la voix de son maître ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> justement: ne fais pas n'importe quoi avec... !



Tant que c'est pas toi qui les a au derche, tu ne peux pas vraiment juger de la pertinence de leur utilisation...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas toi qui les a au derche, tu ne peux pas vraiment juger de la pertinence de leur utilisation...



absolument!  c'était juste pour prévenir...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Janvier 2009)

Ptain, les modos feraient mieux de bannir les emmerdeurs que les braves gens au vocabulaire douteux


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2009)

9ème caf' de la journée :style:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2009)

:hein: Je me demande bien où je vais pouvoir mettre le grand poster d'Agent Provocateur (salut tirhum ) qu'on m'a gracieusement offert aujourd'hui.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> :hein: Je me demande bien où je vais pouvoir mettre le grand poster d'Agent Provocateur (salut tirhum ) que j'ai reçu aujourd'hui.



la je me dis : 3 lettres


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me dis : 3 lettres



Evidemment, c'est toi que j'attendais.


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Evidemment, c'est toi que j'attendais.



ah, tu a eu celui avec la collection retro ? 

Pensez a offrir la question retro* a la première demoiselle du forum qui me la demande**

* dit aussi classic collection
** sous conditions


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> :hein: Je me demande bien où je vais pouvoir mettre le grand poster d'Agent Provocateur (salut tirhum ) qu'on m'a gracieusement offert aujourd'hui.


Pas assez musculeuses !...


----------



## DeepDark (21 Janvier 2009)

J'me dis que trois sujet fermés sur huit en une journée ça fais pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me dis : 3 lettres


Pas mieux  :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> la voix de son maître ?



Le "maître" n'est pas très loin, soit rassuré...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2009)

DEBOUT Là'dans


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> DEBOUT Là'dans



J'ai tenté la même chose au minibar.
Nibe!


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

J'essai de trouver un truc à dire...
... pas facile



_Edit :

Ah si ! je fais un truc, ah non en fait... rien_


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

Je recherche une formation de peintre en bâtiment, ça a l'air peinard comme boulot, en ce moment même, il y en a 3 dans le couloir, face à un mur, le premier est sur un escabeau un pinceau à la main et dégage les angles, le second tient le pot de peinture pour le premier, et le troisième, 2 pas derrière, guide le premier vers les endroits où il manque de la peinture :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je recherche une formation de peintre en bâtiment, ça a l'air peinard comme boulot, en ce moment même, il y en a 3 dans le couloir, face à un mur, le premier est sur un escabeau un pinceau à la main et dégage les angles, le second tient le pot de peinture pour le premier, et le troisième, 2 pas derrière, guide le premier vers les endroits où il manque de la peinture :rateau:



alors, ils doivent un statut de fonctionnaire, sûrement !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Janvier 2009)

Je savoure l'heure d'absence de ma prof de français.


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> alors, ils doivent un statut de fonctionnaire, sûrement !


Tout les fonctionnaires ne sont pas comme ça , la plupart oui, mais pas tous... regarde, moi par exemple... :rose: euh d'accord tu as raison


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Doliprane.

Café avec petites madeleines à l'ancienne.

Puis je compte glandouiller un max jusqu'au repas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2009)

là je suis contrariée : gagné des entrées pour une soirée privée avec Too Many DJs demain soir, mais pas des masses d'infos sur comment exactement ça va se passer à l'entrée :mouais: juste un petit peu foireux quoi...


----------



## macarel (22 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis contrariée : gagné des entrées pour une soirée privée avec Too Many DJs demain soir, mais pas des masses d'infos sur comment exactement ça va se passer à l'entrée :mouais: juste un petit peu foireux quoi...



J'écris des mails pour trouver un labo qui peut me trouver du Rhizoctonia dans un échantillon de compost. Pas moyen en France:mouais:, faudra que je me retourne vers la Belgique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ...mais pas des masses d'infos sur comment exactement ça va se passer à l'entrée :mouais:



Ben ; généralement on utilise la porte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis contrariée : gagné des entrées pour une soirée privée avec Too Many DJs



Too many DJs kill the DJs  ears !


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ; généralement on utilise la porte...


c'est malin ça  faut dire qu'on s'attendait à recevoir des places par courrier et que là nous sommes dans un flou artistique le plus total...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Je voudrais télécharger un pare-choc avant de super 5.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Je voudrais télécharger un pare-choc avant de super 5.



Pourquoi ? Tu as téléchargé une "rencontre inopinée" ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

une belle barre horizontale de parking et un joli plot dans un autre.
pas bon de se garer une semaine ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Je suis entrain de m'énerver avec la put*** de CAF!!!

Et c'est vraiment pas le moment!!


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Je vais me remettre au boulot


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Janvier 2009)

Yes :love: :love: :love: enfin la confirmation pour les places pour demain soirrrrr :love: ça va être de la super hyper balle    Soulwaaaaaaax, here we come :love:


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien connu, les meilleurs DJ's viennent du Nord de la France et de Belgique


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2009)

Ce week-end on va faire du shopping


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2009)

Je me prépare un sandwich, m'installe dans mon gros fauteuil avec ordi sur les genoux, me promène sur internet et mange. Plusieurs fois je m'interroge : "tiens, c'est chelou, on sent que le goût du levain, mais pas du tout le Beaufort, la salade et l'vinaigre". 
Jetant enfin un oeil sur cette surprenante baguette, je réalise que je viens de dévorer la mauvaise moitié du pain, laissant périr, là-bas sur la planche à découper, le fameux sandwich.
Et j'ai pu faim alors toutes les chances que ça perde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je me prépare un sandwich, m'installe dans mon gros fauteuil avec ordi sur les genoux, me promène sur internet et mange. Plusieurs fois je m'interroge : "tiens, c'est chelou, on sent que le goût du levain, mais pas du tout le Beaufort, la salade et l'vinaigre".
> Jetant enfin un oeil sur cette surprenante baguette, je réalise que je viens de dévorer la mauvaise moitié du pain, laissant périr, là-bas sur la planche à découper, le fameux sandwich.
> Et j'ai pu faim alors toutes les chances que ça perde.



Oh, le beau cas !


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, le beau cas !



Peu de chance de faire pareille méprise avec un verre de pinard ou une clope épicée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Peu de chance de faire pareille méprise avec un verre de pinard ou une clope épicée.



Avec le pinard, ça peut être dangereux, imagine, tu lèves la tête, et tu aperçois ton verre resté sur la table, et c'est là que tu réalise qu'en fait, tu as sifflé le reste de la bouteille


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec le pinard, ça peut être dangereux, imagine, tu lèves la tête, et tu aperçois ton verre resté sur la table, et c'est là que tu réalise qu'en fait, tu as sifflé le reste de la bouteille



Je vois qu'un Pascal en vaut un autre


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2009)

La je viens de me faire controler par la police a chatelet :rateau: j'ai bien aimer les repliques policieres : rateau: Monsieur le policier je suis un client des transports en commum et pas un usager


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je viens de me faire controler par la police a chatelet :rateau: j'ai bien aimer les repliques policieres : rateau: Monsieur le policier je suis un client des transports en commum et pas un usager



J'en ai vu qui ont fini au trou pour moins que ça. 
Toujours ménager la susceptibilité des policiers, en toute situation.
C'est pas être une lopette, c'est garder son impertinence pour d'autres gros cons qu'ont pas de fourgon et de cellule potentiels.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2009)

Un poil de bagou aide aussi :rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

J'essais de ne pas déprimer... Mais c'est dur...


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2009)

*Rencontre avec Joe Black* sur direct8, vu et revu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'essais de ne pas déprimer... Mais c'est dur...



Je te comprends... Mais pense à un long empalement sur un pieu plein de grosses échardes pour ce Jean Foutre, et tu verras que la joie reviendra dans ton coeur...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec le pinard, ça peut être dangereux, imagine, tu lèves la tête, et tu aperçois ton verre resté sur la table, et c'est là que tu réalise qu'en fait, tu as sifflé le reste de la bouteille


l'horreur :affraid:


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te comprends... Mais pense à un long empalement sur un pieu plein de grosses échardes pour ce Jean Foutre, et tu verras que la joie reviendra dans ton coeur...



Merci ça va mieux


----------



## teo (23 Janvier 2009)

Une mise à jour Combo 10.56, encore, pour réparer le plantage à l'extinction qui survient depuis la MàJ QT de ce matin 
Les 668 Mo est descendu à 1780KB/s de chez Apple. Vive le haut débit 
_Bon c'était juste pour tester, j'avais encore le fichier de la dernière fois (Merci cher coloc' )._


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et j'ai pu faim alors toutes les chances que ça perde.



Que ça perde quoi ? :mouais:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Avec le pinard, ça peut être dangereux, imagine, tu lèves la tête, et tu aperçois ton verre resté sur la table, et c'est là que tu réalise qu'en fait, tu as sifflé le reste de la bouteille



Bah vaut mieux voir son verre plein et la bouteille vide que son verre plein, sa bouteille pleine et une bouteille de vinaigre balsamique vidée (tiens ça a la même gueule qu'une bouteille de pinard:mouais...



stephaaanie a dit:


> J'en ai vu qui ont fini au trou pour moins que ça.


Ta vie sexuelle ne nous regarde pas 



stephaaanie a dit:


> Toujours ménager la susceptibilité des policiers, en toute situation.


Ça serait pas la première fois qu'un flic tabasse quelqu'un pour des mots 



stephaaanie a dit:


> C'est pas être une lopette,


tu t'en fout toi, t'es une fille c'est pas grave, mais nous, devant les copains...



stephaaanie a dit:


> c'est garder son impertinence pour d'autres gros cons qu'ont pas de fourgon et de cellule potentiels.


Comme les pompiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Je vais faire l'énoooorme vaisselle .


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'en ai vu qui ont fini au trou pour moins que ça.
> Toujours ménager la susceptibilité des policiers, en toute situation.
> C'est pas être une lopette, c'est garder son impertinence pour d'autres gros cons qu'ont pas de fourgon et de cellule potentiels.



C'est vrai. L'autre jour je me suis fait contrôler parce qu'un flic m'a gueulé après en me tutoyant (je ne l'avais pas vu gesticuler planqué derrière des voitures à essayer de faire la circulation place de l'Etoile). Je lui ai demandé si on se tutoyait j'ai ajouté, "désolé, je ne t'avais pas vu" il n'a pas aimé.


Sinon, là, en arrivant au bureau, j'ai effectué un prélèvement de rétro sur la caisse d'une conne qui m'est rentrée dedans alors que j'attendais tranquillement que le feu passe au vert.


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai. L'autre jour je me suis fait contrôler parce qu'un flic m'a gueulé après en me tutoyant (je ne l'avais pas vu gesticuler planqué derrière des voitures à essayer de faire la circulation place de l'Etoile). Je lui ai demandé si on se tutoyait j'ai ajouté, "désolé, je ne t'avais pas vu" il n'a pas aimé.
> 
> 
> Sinon, là, en arrivant au bureau, j'ai effectué un prélèvement de rétro sur la caisse d'une conne qui m'est rentrée dedans alors que j'attendais tranquillement que le feu passe au vert.



Pourquoi tant de violence  
Mon grand père disait toujours : _Tant que j'ai l'autocollant "orphelins de la police", ils ne feront pas chier_.
Et bien vous savez quoi, les temps changent, j'ai intelligemment mis ma petite carte de remerciement pour les dons aux orphelins de la police, avec mes papiers, et bien ça n'empêchent pas ces ingrats de me coller un procès  pour plaque d'immatriculation endommagée... 1h plus tôt. J'ai eu beau dire que ça venait de se produire, à cause d'un enc*** qui ne retire pas son attache caravane et qui m'est rentré dedans en se garant, ils n'ont rien voulut savoir.

Sinon je pense qu'ils arrêtent les gens à la tête et au véhicule... Je me souviens quand j'allais en cours, avec ma zolie voiture et mon A collé au cul, je me faisais arrêter tous les jours ou presque... Contrôle de papiers le jour, test du ballon le soir, à croire qu'ils faisaient une fête et qu'ils avaient besoins de faire gonfler leurs ballons pour la déco :rateau:... Jusqu'au jour où, après avoir vu la tête de chacun de ces fonctionnaires, le gars me dit : _Je vous ai déjà arrêter vous non ?_ et de répondre, oui, c'est la 3ème fois en 2 mois...
Et d'autres : _Ah, vous... ! Circulez..._


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2009)

La prochaine fois je leurs fait perdre encore plus leurs temps :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La prochaine fois je leurs fait perdre encore plus leurs temps :rateau:


Ils s'en foutent, ils sont payés à se promener... Tant qu'à midi ils peuvent rejoindre le commissariat pour manger à la cantine, et le soir à 18h, pour rentrer chez eux à l'heure...(en mettant leurs Giros pour arriver plus vite...) :rateau:, après, discuter 10min avant d'ouvrir le carnet, ça leur permet de faire refroidir le moteur de la 306...


----------



## Pifou80 (23 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en cours de Thermodynamique,  mon prof ressemble a Mario Bross, alors je chante... tututututu tut, tu tut tut tut....

Gollé...

Eh merde!


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

Pifou80 a dit:


> Je suis en cours de Thermodynamique,  mon prof ressemble a Mario Bross, alors je chante... tututututu tut, tu tut tut tut....
> 
> Gollé...
> 
> Eh merde!




Tiens je te laisse méditer


----------



## kuep (23 Janvier 2009)

Je découvre la tonne d'effets tout faits qu'on peut appliquer sur du texte avec After Effects et ca me parait suspect :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2009)

là je regarde une vidéo sur YouTube  Jex four, c'est beau la vie    :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R1bkCka-9h4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R1bkCka-9h4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Je me prépare un plat de pâte avec purée d'aubergines et de poivrons :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2009)

là je regarde des discussions en compagnie de mes héros préférés   :love:


----------



## macarel (23 Janvier 2009)

là, je me bats avec tele2>SFR>changement de mail imposé et autres trucs rigolos.
Je dois être plus c*n que la moyenne, je n'y comprend rien:mouais:
A part cela, le soleil est revenu cet aprèm
Derrière la baie vitré on dirait que c'est l'été


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de souscrire à l'offre RTC de chez free, pour avoir gratuitement un espace perso de 10Go, compatible PHP pour mon futur site web (pourquoi payer quand on peut l'avoir gratuit légalement )

A part cela, le vent, la pluie (la tempête quoi...) sont arrivés cet aprèm, derrière la baie vitrée, on dirait que c'est la fin du monde


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Derrière l'abbé vitrifié, penser à passer les ouailles au napalm.
Ne pas faire les choses à moitié.


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je regarde des discussions en compagnie de mes héros préférés   :love:



Ya vraiment que toi pour regarder les personnes qui squattent le topic quand tu y es :rateau:
Il est beau le travail des modos


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2009)

en même temps, c'était tellement aléatoire  gné pô pu m'en empêcher tant cela m'a fait sourire  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Là je vais me casser :sleep:

P.S : merci Angie


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2009)

Du ménage.
pitin c'est chiant le ménage, tu balayes partout, y'a toujours un con pour te faire remarquer qu'il reste des traces de poussière, tu essuies, tu enterres et quelques jours plus tard les nio&#8230; moutons reviennent.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Janvier 2009)

Enfin. :sleep: En Week-End. Ou presque.

(Réviser le contrôle d'histoire géo en allemand, aller aux restos, voir si les pistes de pessade sont  faisables, manger pour la première fois dans la nouvelle cuisine, finir de regarder les 9 heures de sketchs de Dany, aller voir Inès... )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2009)

bon, là, je peux plus reculer... va vraiment falloir que je me le mange ce rapport... :sleep: :hein:


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Du ménage.
> pitin c'est chiant le ménage, tu balayes partout, y'a toujours un con pour te faire remarquer qu'il reste des traces de poussière, tu essuies, tu enterres et quelques jours plus tard les nio moutons reviennent.



Soit content que des gens gentils et prévenant aient passé l'aspirateur avant que tu passes la serpillière


----------



## Pierrou (23 Janvier 2009)

Je rentre de l'université.... 

Non content de réussir à nous caser les seules heures de cours du semestre le vendredi de 15h à 18 heures, ces messieurs les universitaires trouvent le moyen de pas être là... 

Obligé de rentrer et de mater des séries à la con... Franchement...  

C'est pas un monde ça !


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Soit content que des gens gentils et prévenant aient passé l'aspirateur avant que tu passes la serpillière




je vais pas te remercier dans TOUS les fils quand même 


 :love: :kilou: poupi: rout:


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2009)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je rentre de l'université....
> 
> Non content de réussir à nous caser les seules heures de cours du semestre le vendredi de 15h à 18 heures, ces messieurs les universitaires trouvent le moyen de pas être là...
> 
> ...


Y'a greve : faut suivre un peu, ça fait partie de ta formation !


----------



## Bassman (23 Janvier 2009)

Là, je vais sur l'apple store, j'attend avec beaucoup de hâte de pouvoir commander mon macpro...

Les paniers sont près a être validés, plus qu'à attendre ce putain de chèque...


----------



## kuep (23 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les paniers sont près a être validés, plus qu'à attendre ce putain de chèque...










En chameau Simone  :/


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Du ménage.
> pitin c'est chiant le ménage, tu balayes partout, y'a toujours un con pour te faire remarquer qu'il reste des traces de poussière, tu essuies, tu enterres et quelques jours plus tard les nio moutons reviennent.





Bassman a dit:


> Soit content que des gens gentils et prévenant aient passé l'aspirateur avant que tu passes la serpillière



Pitain, là je suis presque sûr que vous êtes colloc' 



kuep a dit:


> En chameau Simone  :/



Nan c'est en voiture Simone :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je vais sur l'apple store, j'attend avec beaucoup de hâte de pouvoir commander mon macpro...
> 
> Les paniers sont près a être validés, plus qu'à attendre ce putain de chèque...



Ptain mais quel geek celui là  



kuep a dit:


> En chameau Simone  :/





Ax6 a dit:


> Pitain, là je suis presque sûr que vous êtes colloc'
> 
> Nan c'est en voiture Simone :



Tiens, il y a eu un concours de bouffage de clown ??


----------



## Grug (23 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Pitain, là je suis presque sûr que vous êtes colloc'
> &#8230;



Ben ouaip, avec tous les autres verts, quelques rouges et un violet, on a monté un kibboutz.
C'est très sympa, à part l'odeur, on parle jamais assez du problème des odeurs dans les collocs.
Pourtant c'est un véritable problème, surtout chez nous où c'est pleins de geek.
On est organisé, les rouges font la vaisselle et le bricolage, les verts font le ménage, et le violet fait un peu de tout ça en essayant, sur son temps libre, de perpétrer l'espèce.
Pour vivre, on cultive du nioubie. C'est une variété de plante exotique, qui pousse très facilement, mais malheureusement, avec la crise de l'éducation, se revends très mal.
Du coup, on les bouffe, et comme beaucoup de végétariens, ça nous pose des problèmes digestifs.
Notre mode de vie communautaire, n'est pas toujours bien compris, et c'est pourquoi, je te demanderais, à l'avenir, de ne pas trop rebondir sur nos problèmes domestiques, surtout concernant Bassou qui élève des mouches mais m'interdit de les manger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Ben ouaip, avec tous les autres verts, quelques rouges et un violet, on a monté un kibboutz.
> C'est très sympa, à part l'odeur, on parle jamais assez du problème des odeurs dans les collocs.
> Pourtant c'est un véritable problème, surtout chez nous où c'est pleins de geek.
> On est organisé, les rouges font la vaisselle et le bricolage, les verts font le ménage, et le violet fait un peu de tout ça en essayant, sur son temps libre, de *perpétrer* l'espèce.
> ...



Perpétrer, hein :mouais:

Sinon, ça dépend, s'il rebondit assez bien, jusqu'au saladier, un concombre à la crème avec de la ciboulette, ça nous permettrait de renouer avec notre régime végétarien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Je lis des tests du MBA à droite à gauche.

(les plus belles photos sont celles de MacG).


----------



## DeepDark (23 Janvier 2009)

Je savoure la fin des examens...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Ben ouaip, avec tous les autres verts, quelques rouges et un violet, on a monté un kibboutz.
> C'est très sympa, à part l'odeur, on parle jamais assez du problème des odeurs dans les collocs.
> Pourtant c'est un véritable problème, surtout chez nous où c'est pleins de geek.
> On est organisé, les rouges font la vaisselle et le bricolage, les verts font le ménage, et le violet fait un peu de tout ça en essayant, sur son temps libre, de *perpétrer* l'espèce.
> ...



(tu es sûr, Grug ? )

(non, parce que déjà que l'espèce est menacée)

(remarque que, finalement, du coup, je comprends mieux la ligne modératoriale de ce beau forum)



Edit : grillé par l'excellent P77 dont la vigilance lexicale est hors-concours


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2009)

/now : mode *aperotime* activated  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /now : mode *aperotime* activated  :love:



Pareillement une p'tite Leffe bleue à votre santé .


----------



## Lamégère (23 Janvier 2009)

J'essais de comprendre le ressort psychologique de la personnalité de DTQ et apparement il n'en a pas...


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2009)

Le dragon est en train de tomber amoureux de l'âne 

Shrek :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2009)

J'ai joué toute l'aprem à la PlayStation , là je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Janvier 2009)

Nolife !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2009)

DTQ a dit:


> http://media.koreus.com/200802/babouin-coeur.jpg



j'ai réparé un futur banni  (qui a déjà été banni) qui est un no life ... a ce demander si il a des amis


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Janvier 2009)

C'est indécent !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nolife !




 


ça va être plus dur de jouer ce week-end à cause des nains :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai réparé un futur banni  (qui a déjà été banni) qui est un no life ... a ce demander si il a des amis



Vous êtes trop bon mon mackie chéri de me l'avoir laissé au chaud :love:
Bannir de bon matin, ça donne le sourire pour la journée 

Donc là, bah je ban ce nioub.


----------



## LeSuperBanni (24 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous êtes trop bon mon mackie chéri de me l'avoir laissé au chaud :love:
> Bannir de bon matin, ça donne le sourire pour la journée
> 
> Donc là, bah je ban ce nioub.


c'est meme mieux qu'une erection matinale pour certains qui ne peuvent plus


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2009)

LeSuperBanni a dit:


> c'est meme mieux qu'une erection matinale pour certains qui ne peuvent plus



double bannissement du matin ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> double bannissement du matin ?



Au choix :
1) Réjouit le pélerin
2) Entrain !

(et vu comment il s'accroche, le morbak, bon courage à vous)


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Ou encore : 

3) Plein les mains


----------



## LeSuperBanni (24 Janvier 2009)

bon s'il y a que cela qui les mets en joie de me bannir car sinon j'ai l'impression que le forum est un peu mort tous les fous sont partis (correction bannis)


----------



## macarel (24 Janvier 2009)

j'attend avec un peu d'angoisse le coup de vent de 150km/h annoncé


----------



## giga64 (24 Janvier 2009)

Bof, je compte les tuiles qui tombent du toit... :rateau:

Oh, tiens, y a un épicéa en travers de la route... et bien sûr le standard des pompiers a sauté 

Y a quand même un avantage... "on" n'a p'us d'télé 

Edit : j'attend avec un peu d'impatience que le coup de vent de 150km/h passe chez *macarel*


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Janvier 2009)

pour le moment je finis de me réveiller en beauté, après avoir bu mon cécémel matinal :love: je me remets tout doucement de mes émotions d'hier soir (génial les Too Many DJs, vraiment un mix endiablé !!!   ) et je me prépare à la soirée de ce soir qui va être moins rigolade :love: (James Holden, Birdy Nam Nam, ... :love: :love: )


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2009)

Retour d'arsouille avec mon pater :love: 2'30 dans la côte des Ulis miam :love:

Et puis l'autre pénible est rebanni.


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2009)

J'attends que La Poste me livre un cadeau que l'on doit offrir ce soir 
Au pire, on f'ra une pt'ite carte hein


----------



## kuep (24 Janvier 2009)

Je baille aux corneilles


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2009)

P'têt temps de finaliser ma carte de v&#339;ux...


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2009)

idem.


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2009)

Penser à travailler un peu :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> idem.


J'm'y colle !...


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Perpétrer, hein :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, ça dépend, s'il rebondit assez bien, jusqu'au saladier, un concombre à la crème avec de la ciboulette, ça nous permettrait de renouer avec notre régime végétarien





			
				Banque de depannage linguistique a dit:
			
		

> _*Perpétrer* _signifie « commettre un acte délictueux ». On l'utilise parfois, dans un style plus littéraire ou par plaisanterie, pour signifier simplement « *accomplir* ». _Perpétrer_ est issu du latin _perpetrare_, qui signifiait « accomplir ».




Les tentatives de Perpét*u*ation de  l'espèce ayant donné Mackie, L'évêque des steppes s'est donné comme mission l'accomplissement de l'*H*omme. C'est un travail meditatif intense.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

Là ménant, je suis content qu'un ami m'ai dépanné d'un moniteur (mon 17" est tombé en carafe hier), mais je me dis aussi que 1024x768, après deux ans de 1280x1024, je vais avoir du mal à m'y réhabituer ! :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2009)

Une raclette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Une raclette



Raclure!


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2009)

J'attends des nouvelles de macarel  Je devrais être à un concert d'Andy Emler mais la météo en a décidé autrement


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis que j'aurais pu poster juste après Patochman si LucG ne s'était pas immiscé ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2009)

V'nez à La Rochelle.
ici c'est raclette tous les dimanche soir. :love:

Bon OK on gonfle comme des ballons, mais un jour promis on fera du sport, ça se verra pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> mais un jour promis on fera du sport, ça se verra pas.



De la bicyclette, par exemple ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (24 Janvier 2009)

Je prépare mon sac de ski
Avec mon école, on part une semaine au ski 

Par contre va falloir laisser le portable une semaine et c'est dur, très dur&#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Une raclette


Moules 




:love:


----------



## katelijn (24 Janvier 2009)

T'as des antécédents belges ?:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> T'as des antécédents belges ?:love:



Votre problème à vous les belges, c'est que vous pensez que la moule et la frite sont protégées par des brevets belges 

Non, c'est seulement leur association, qui vient de chez vous (et encore), mais prises séparément, on en consomme partout, avec des recettes toutes plus alléchantes les unes que les autres ! Demande à Bobbylapustule ou à DaffyB de te parler des mouclades, par exemple :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2009)

Je vais me coucher.

On a fait une raclette.

Je suis Belge.

On a bu 5 bouteilles de blanc alsacien...

Bonne nuit


----------



## katelijn (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Votre problème à vous les belges, c'est que vous pensez que la moule et la frite sont protégées par des brevets belges


Tu délires où c'est juste temporaire? Parce que finalement on s'en fiche! 
On a l'habitude de se faire cogner dessus!




C'est pas moi qui ai mais la suite  ... effacé ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Janvier 2009)

*LA MOULE APPARTIENT À TOUT LE MONDE!!!!*


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2009)

Et les crêpes au bretons :love: d'ailleurs ....


----------



## Ax6 (25 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LA MOULE APPARTIENT À TOUT LE MONDE!!!!*



Oui mais seuls les belges ont osés tester les moules avec leurs frites et un demi 





De toute façon aujourd'hui je n'ai plus peur de dire : J'aime les belges  Si doug de Bruxelles passe par là  (grand, très grand gars qui passe ses vacances à Lacanau).

Le seul truc que j'aime pas en Belgique, c'est leurs panneaux de signalisation très petit...



meskh a dit:


> Et les crêpes au bretons :love: d'ailleurs ....



La pluie aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Et les crêpes au bretons :love: d'ailleurs ....



Plutôt les galettes de blé noir 



Ax6 a dit:


> La pluie aussi d'ailleurs



[cliché]
Non. Ca c'est la Normandie 
[/cliché]


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> [cliché]
> Non. Ca c'est la Normandie
> [/cliché]



Tiens ?!...
Il pleut...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais me coucher.
> 
> On a fait une raclette.
> 
> ...



Alors la tête ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Alors la tête ?



Frais comme un gardon


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Frais comme un gardon



Sorti de l'eau depuis six semaines


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2009)

_*Excellent, Excellent

Mon Bateau s'appelle Excellent, il vient de Ceylan

Et il est lent...*_


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sorti de l'eau depuis six semaines



Dépêche AFP : un gardon sorti de l'eau depuis 6 semaines n'est pas frais !


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui mais seuls les belges ont osés tester les moules avec leurs frites et un demi



je me dis que le stand belge de la fête de l'huma est plus accueillant que la ville ou j'habite


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> _*Excellent, Excellent
> 
> Mon Bateau s'appelle Excellent, il vient de Ceylan
> 
> Et il est lent...*_


*Ouf !*
Enfin quelque chose de drôle&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> *Ouf !*
> Enfin quelque chose de drôle



Hein ?
Où ça ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Janvier 2009)

Encore entier après quelques descentes de pistes à Pessade.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ?
> Où ça ?



Là !  Nan, juste un peu à gauche !


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

la je vais pas tarder a filer des cartons rouge


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

Désespère de voir qu'un des plus grands Facebooko-résistant qu'internet a connu vient de céder à la pression et de s'inscrire.


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2009)

Pour demain, trouver une solution pour faire des connecteurs fibre optique dans un frigo


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Désespère de voir qu'un des plus grands Facebooko-résistant qu'internet a connu vient de céder à la pression et de s'inscrire.



des noms des noms


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (25 Janvier 2009)

Je mordille très doucement le câble Ethernet qui relie mon MacBook à ma Freebox.


(À cause de Widows XP qui est en train de s'installer dans une VM Ware.)


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Janvier 2009)

Là, maintenant, à cette heure ?

Alors, j'essaie de trouver le bon côté des choses
Le problème, c'est que les choses (en général, antipathiques)
N'ont que des mauvais côtés
Des côtés louches
Vivement cachées
Par des vauriens
Aux gestes furtifs
Qui ne disent rien
Des choses qu'ils vendent
Et qui vous vendent
Ce que vous voulez acheter
Ce qu'ils vous ont dit qu'il fallait aimer
Et donc acheter

Et vous y avez cru


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

la j'aurai besoins d'acheter un un adaptateur DVI/ADC si je veux virer mon G5 ...  je voir dans les PA de macgé


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

/now, va falloir que je vende mon powerbook 12", 1.33ghz, 512MoRAM, DD60Go, vidéo Ge5200 64Mo, TBE


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'aurai besoins d'acheter un un adaptateur DVI/ADC si je veux virer mon G5 ...  je voir dans les PA de macgé



Je viens encore d'exclure une nouvelle classe d'IP, en Allemagne. Il va rester beaucoup moins d'acheteurs.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /now, va falloir que je vende mon powerbook 12", 1.33ghz, 512MoRAM, DD60Go, vidéo Ge5200 64Mo, TBE



oubli pas de prendre les options de mise en avant


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

Ah, y a des options ?


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, y a des options ?



Oui, on touche un pourcentage sur les arnaques béninoises.
Ça nous paye nos vacances, c'est sympa comme tout. :style:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Oui, on touche un pourcentage sur les arnaques béninoises.
> Ça nous paye nos vacances, c'est sympa comme tout. :style:



il m'en faudrait encore quelques une d'ailleurs pour finir de payer mes vacances australienne 

parce que c'est pas avec les pubs tradedoubler que je vais les payés


----------



## zigouille (25 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il m'en faudrait encore quelques une d'ailleurs pour finir de payer mes vacances australienne
> 
> parce que c'est pas avec les pubs tradedoubler que je vais les payés


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

zigouille a dit:


>



bon, le gnome de Velizy qui ce cache derrière un proxy a la noix, tu te calme ou on te calme


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

Là, maintenant, je pense à déterrer le plugin "BackCat". Interdiction d'entrer dans le Bar avant d'avoir posté cinq (ou plus) messages.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Désespère de voir qu'un des plus grands Facebooko-résistant qu'internet a connu vient de céder à la pression et de s'inscrire.



Non non benjamin, je ne me suis toujours pas inscrit sur Facebook...


----------



## benjamin (25 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non non benjamin, je ne me suis toujours pas inscrit sur Facebook...



Tu veux être mon ami ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

je viens de modifier un article sur wikipédia


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2009)

Je passe à table: Spécialité genevoise: Longeole et son choux :love:
Parfait pour l'hiver.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je passe à table: Spécialité genevoise: Longeole et son choux :love:
> Parfait pour l'hiver.



ça m'a l'air pas mauvais, je vais me faire des choux de Bruxelles moi :love: 

sinon je cherche quelqu'un qui ce dévoue pour écrire un article sur macgé pour wikipedia


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2009)

zigouille a dit:


>


Il pleut beaucoup de (faux) nioubes, en ce moment ?!...
Nan ?!...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2009)

Ben en tout cas, il s'est fait exécuter direct, le bougre.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben en tout cas, il s'est fait exécuter direct, le bougre.



comme dit la :



> Le bannissement est une peine par laquelle un citoyen perd la nationalité d'un pays, devenant apatride s'il n'a pas d'autre nationalité. Le bannissement n'est pas un synonyme d'exil, bien qu'il y conduise. C'est une peine comparable à la peine de galères et immédiatement inférieure à la peine de mort


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2009)

Au temps pour moi.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'aurai besoins d'acheter un un adaptateur DVI/ADC si je veux virer mon G5 ...  je voir dans les PA de macgé



J'en ai un pour toi. Ca t'intéresse ?


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

ça ce deal :-"


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon là je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher 

Je ne vous dirais pas ce que j'ai mangé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Désespère de voir qu'un des plus grands Facebooko-résistant qu'internet a connu vient de céder à la pression et de s'inscrire.


C'est un homonyme ! J'ai pas franchi le pas !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Là, j'édite&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je pense à déterrer le plugin "BackCat". Interdiction d'entrer dans le Bar avant d'avoir posté cinq (ou plus) messages.


Après les 3 kwaks de la dernière fois, on s'était fixé 5000 messages 
Je recherche l'enregistrement pour être sûr


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça ce deal :-"


'Tain !! il fait même des fautes d'orthographes aux smileys !!!! :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

Nan, il se croit encore sous iChat  where : siffle : = :-" 

Faut apprendre des codes vBuBull hein Mackie  lance-toi dans des révisions :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu veux être mon ami ?



Chiche ?  ... grand Fou va...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain !! il fait même des fautes d'orthographes aux smileys !!!! :affraid:



Mouai, ceci dit, depuis que Toys poste de nouveau par ici, je trouve que mackie est bon en Français...  :rateau:


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2009)

Je transfère un peu plus de 60Gb récupéré d'un MBP, tombé d'une moto et met le tout dans un zoli MBUnibod'

C'est leeeeeeennnttttt


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je transfère un peu plus de 60Gb récupéré d'un MBP, tombé d'une moto et met le tout dans un zoli MBUnibod'
> 
> C'est leeeeeeennnttttt



Oui mais tu as un MB Unibody


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

faut le faire en Ethernet :love: j'ai été épatée en l'utilisant pour transférer les données de l'iMac 

si on le fait en AirPort, c'est effectivement à s'en taper la tête au mur :sleep:


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> faut le faire en Ethernet :love: j'ai été épatée en l'utilisant pour transférer les données de l'iMac
> 
> si on le fait en AirPort, c'est effectivement à s'en taper la tête au mur :sleep:




J'ai craqué et démonté le disque pour le mettre dans un boitier FW800 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et il est même pô pour moi le macbook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[16GB TO GO !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de réserver mes billets pour aller faire des chatouilles à Khyu et Mademoiselle Cha début février, dans une grande ville européenne de l'est de la France que le TGV dessert depuis peu 

Viva iDTGV


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Janvier 2009)

J'attends :mouais::mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

... la chute des feuilles ?  tu as bien le temps alors :love:  

j'attends aussi... avec impatience la fin de ma journée de travail


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2009)

je fais une pause m&m's :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai faim :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> J'ai faim :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (26 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'attends aussi... avec impatience la fin de ma journée de travail



Quand on travaille, ça passe plus vite 



tirhum a dit:


>



9a, ca se boit...

Tu as une Dyslexie des mots élémentaires ? :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

Bon, là je rigole tout seul comme un kon, après avoir pris connaissance du petit message de Ponk !!!   
... et comme je suis joueur... 
Allez, s'il répond, je paye une tournée générale...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> 9a, ca se boit...
> 
> Tu as une Dyslexie des mots élémentaires ? :rateau:


Las, las...
Je suis las, mais las... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Las, las...
> Je suis las, mais las... :mouais:



Hé oui, ceux de l'année prochaine sont déjà là... c'est ça mon Titi ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2009)

Oui, oui...


----------



## Craquounette (26 Janvier 2009)

Je me demande si un tueur à gage coûte cher et si c'est simple d'en engager un... :hein:


Vais peut être demander des conseils à Tonton Patoch'.


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Hé oui, ceux de l'année prochaine sont déjà là... c'est ça mon Titi ?



Et on s'extasie sur le taux de fécondité..

Bon courage.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

mado a dit:


> Et on s'extasie sur le taux de fécondité..
> 
> Bon courage.



c'est vrai que dans fécondité... il y a ...  :love:


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est vrai que dans fécondité... il y a ...  :love:



Je fais cuire mon riz à sushis :love: *miam*


----------



## meskh (26 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je fais cuire mon riz à sushis :love: *miam*



Mange une bonne pomme Granny, bien acide et juteuse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Repos enfin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> 9a, ca se boit...
> 
> Tu as une Dyslexie des mots élémentaires ? :rateau:



Le problème avec les nioubes, c'est qu'ils croient déceler des incohérences dans les posts des anciens, alors qu'en fait, ça tient juste à leur ignorance du passé historique des dits anciens !

Sache, jeune padawan, que GlobalCut peut tout faire, avec une Guiness, boire, manger, lire, écrire, prédire ton (sombre) avenir 

Manu


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème avec les nioubes, c'est qu'ils croient déceler des incohérences dans les posts des anciens, alors qu'en fait, ça tient juste à leur ignorance du passé historique des dits anciens !
> 
> Sache, jeune padawan, que GlobalCut peut tout faire, avec une Guiness, boire, manger, lire, écrire, prédire ton (sombre) avenir &#8230;
> 
> Manu



C'est quoi un nioube ?

ps: en ce moment je cherche des gens pour boire une bière !


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Janvier 2009)

Là, je viens de manger une truffe au chocolat préparée par la maman du Squal :love: Mmmmh :love:

Bon, quoi faire maintenant... j'hésite à commencer une partie de catch sur la wii  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Là, je viens de manger une truffe au chocolat préparée par la maman du Squal :love: Mmmmh :love:
> 
> Bon, quoi faire maintenant... j'hésite à commencer une partie de catch sur la wii  :rateau:



Sinon, j'ai organisé ce matin, une petite réception pour toi et LeSqual au Pixel Bar


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai organisé ce matin, une petite réception pour toi et LeSqual au Pixel Bar



Je viens de répondre  C'est la classe ton dessin 

Je vais voir avec LeSqual s'il prend du temps avec moi pour qu'on continue un peu ce dessin  (ben oui, j'suis pas graphiste moi, j'sais pas faire toutes ces choses avec mon Mac )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Je me fais un petit gueuleton comme je les aime!

Pain-beurre-pâté de sanglier et de canard-fromage de chèvre et de brebis-cornichon-vin rouge.

Que du bonheur! :love:


----------



## huexley (26 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je me fais un petit gueuleton comme je les aime!
> 
> Pain-beurre-pâté de sanglier et de canard-fromage de chèvre et de brebis-cornichon-vin rouge.
> 
> Que du bonheur! :love:




Sûrement un repas proche vendredi midi,
Serac, Viande des Grisons, un petit vin du Valais :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème avec les nioubes, c'est qu'ils croient déceler des incohérences dans les posts des anciens, alors qu'en fait, ça tient juste à leur ignorance du passé historique des dits anciens !
> 
> Sache, jeune padawan, que GlobalCut peut tout faire, avec une Guiness, boire, manger, lire, écrire, prédire ton (sombre) avenir
> 
> Manu


Et surtout passer une bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Je viens de répondre  C'est la classe ton dessin
> 
> Je vais voir avec LeSqual s'il prend du temps avec moi pour qu'on continue un peu ce dessin  (ben oui, j'suis pas graphiste moi, j'sais pas faire toutes ces choses avec mon Mac )



Ah, là, il me faut absolument rendre à César ce qui appartient à Jules : je me suis contenté de réaliser le montage, mais pour vos représentations à vous, j'ai utilisé deux des smilies que Spyro vous avait consacré en son temps, plus une photo de bocal vide, c'est donc lui qui mérite tes chaleureuses félicitations !


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en train de finir dans notre langage de jargon d'infirmier: ma msp (Mise en Situation Professionnelle) Là où un méchant formateur vient voir si on sait bien faire des piquses dans les règles de l'art!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2009)

Plus trop de concentration pour le moment... je crois que ça y est pour aujourd'hui.
cette fois je crois que je vais aller dormir, plus grand chose à faire par ici mis à part bailler et avoir les yeux qui piquent :sleep: bonne nuit tout le monde  :love:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Je suis en train de finir dans notre langage de jargon d'infirmier: ma msp (Mise en Situation Professionnelle)


Tu as bien fait de préciser, parce que sans ta parenthèse, on aurai pu croire à une maladie :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

3e d'un match aux cartes hier soir (qualifié pour la final) et un peu de mal à me remettre à bosser ce matin :mouais:

Faut dire qu'ils servait de la bière pas chère :rose::rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> 3e d'un match aux cartes hier soir (qualifié pour la final) et un peu de mal à me remettre à bosser ce matin :mouais:
> 
> Faut dire qu'ils servait de la bière pas chère :rose::rateau:


 
Ben bravo! J'vais te botter les nageoires, tu vas te mettre au boulot illico presto! 

PS: bravo pour la troisième place :love:


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ben bravo! J'vais te botter les nageoires, tu vas te mettre au boulot illico presto!
> 
> PS: bravo pour la troisième place :love:



Oups... :rose:

C'est comme ça que tu bosses toi!? Sur MacG depuis le travail!!! 


:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2009)

Je vais prendre une douche....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais prendre une douche....



+1 mais pas dans la même .


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> un méchant formateur vient voir si on sait bien faire des piquses *dans les règles de l'art*!



Ah ? Bien qu'ayant épousé une infirmière, j'avais toujours pensé que les piqûres, c'était plutôt *dans l'épaisseur du lard*, qu'on les faisait !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2009)

'Diou c'te soirée hier... Il était pas frais le vieux


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Je me fais bannir du mini bar par le gros lourd de service :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je me fais bannir du mini bar par le gros lourd de service :sleep:



Prochaine fois avant de dire une connerie, tu réfléchira un peu plus.


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Prochaine fois avant de dire une connerie, tu réfléchira un peu plus.



Bah voyons et "l'autre nase" c'était pour me dire bonjour ? Tu provoques et hop après si on répond tu bannis, un peu puéril non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah voyons et "l'autre nase" c'était pour me dire bonjour ? Tu provoques et hop après si on répond tu bannis, un peu puéril non ?


Normal


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

là je vais me faire une thérapie vitamine C parce que je sens la crève commencer  :mouais: pas glop


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

là je m'ouvre une grande bouteille de Pepsi Max...
Je crois que la bière de hier soir a puisé dans mes dernière réserves d'eau non frelatée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> là je m'ouvre une grande bouteille de Pepsi Max...
> Je crois que la bière de hier soir a puisé dans mes dernière réserves d'eau non frelatée...



Sous-entendrais tu que tu n'es plus ce que tu as été ? 

Ah là là, la vieillesse est vraiment un naufrage ! Et on se marrait bien au bar, à cette époque


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous-entendrais tu que tu n'es plus ce que tu as été ?
> 
> Ah là là, la vieillesse est vraiment un naufrage !



Rentré a pied hier soir... :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Rentré a pied hier soir... :rateau:


 
Pis ça puait la clope et l'alcool quand t'es rentré


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Prochaine fois avant de dire une connerie, tu réfléchira un peu plus.


Héhéhéhéhé  Là, maintenant, je rigole


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Pis ça puait la clope et l'alcool quand t'es rentré



J'ai toujours pensé que ce squale, sous une apparence rustre, était en fait un saint homme !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai toujours pensé que ce squale, sous une apparence rustre, était en fait un saint homme !



Certes mais quand même un peu concon ceci dit de venir raconter, ici en place public ou traine apparemment madame, ses sorties masculines...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2009)

J'ai gagné mon enchère sur eBay, je suis content :love:


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai toujours pensé que ce squale, sous une apparence rustre, était en fait un saint homme !



Hô mon Roi! Mon bienfaiteur! Quel bonheur d'être enfin reconnu à ma juste valeur par votre toute puissance!


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Certes mais quand même un peu concon ceci dit de venir raconter, ici en place public ou traine apparemment madame, ses sorties masculines...  :rateau:



Madame est tolérante :love: elle essaye juste de faire croire à tout le monde qu'elle tient la culotte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Madame est tolérante :love: elle essaye juste de faire croire à tout le monde qu'elle tient la culotte...



Alors que ça doit être un string, tout au plus


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Madame est tolérante :love: elle essaye juste de faire croire à tout le monde qu'elle tient la culotte...



Tiens, pourtant son frère n'en porte jamais quand il met une jupe. Surtout quand il est de garde la nuit en salle des modérateurs...  Comme quoi...


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Héhéhéhéhé  Là, maintenant, je rigole



Roh bah ça va, ça fait un moment que tu l'as dans ta poche c'est pas une surprise non plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Madame est tolérante :love: elle essaye juste de faire croire à tout le monde qu'elle tient la culotte...


peut-être parce que ce sont vraiment les femmes qui la tiennent (porte comme nous disons chez nous  ) ...  j'dis ça je dis rien   :love:


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> peut-être parce que ce sont vraiment les femmes qui la tiennent...  j'dis ça je dis rien   :love:



Oui, au lieu d'écrire n'importe quoi, va plutôt faire la vaisselle, toi ! Il y a eu une bringue hier soir (On a fait croire à Mackie qu'il allait passer admin, du coup il a payé son pot) et si Benji se pointe avec la salle de garde dans cet état, ca va encore grogner ! 

Allez hop !(claque sur le cul)


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

là j'arrive au haut de l'étiquette de ma bouteille de Pepsi... mais faudrait qu'il mettent plus de caféine là dedans... :sleep:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> peut-être parce que ce sont vraiment les femmes qui la tiennent (porte comme nous disons chez nous  ) ...  j'dis ça je dis rien   :love:




Erreur, c'est une technique ancestrale qui nous viens des staytse, l'homme fait mine de se laisser faire, la femme est contente, l'homme est tranquille... On noie l'poisson


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Roh bah ça va, ça fait un moment que tu l'as dans ta poche c'est pas une surprise non plus


Ouais&#8230; on va dire ça 
J'ai une grande poche avec plein de monde dedans


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Erreur, c'est une technique ancestrale qui nous viens des staytse, l'homme fait mine de se laisser faire, la femme est contente, l'homme est tranquille... On noie l'poisson



Veux-tu laisser le poisson tranquille!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, pourtant son frère n'en porte jamais quand il met une jupe. Surtout quand il est de garde la nuit en salle des modérateurs...  Comme quoi...



Hum. Si Pitchoune et son Squale de poche dévoilent leurs petites affaires ici c'est leur droit, mais je te prie de ne pas en faire autant avec les nôtres...  



LeSqual a dit:


> là j'arrive au haut de l'étiquette de ma bouteille de Pepsi... mais faudrait qu'il mettent plus de caféine là dedans... :sleep:



Tiens, en parlant de jupe, jupe... une Jup'? :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, au lieu d'écrire n'importe quoi, va plutôt faire la vaisselle, toi ! Il y a eu une bringue hier soir (On a fait croire à Mackie qu'il allait passer admin, du coup il a payé son pot) et si Benji se pointe avec la salle de garde dans cet état, ca va encore grogner !
> 
> Allez hop !(claque sur le cul)


Eh oh hein  

en plus vous n'avez même pas aéré et ça sent encore le tabac froid, commence à bien faire hein...  et j'parle même pô de la poussière


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Eh oh hein
> 
> en plus vous n'avez même pas aéré et ça sent encore le tabac froid, commence à bien faire hein...  et j'parle même pô de la poussière



C'est pour t'occuper un peu


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Hum. Si Pitchoune et son Squale de poche dévoilent leurs petites affaires ici c'est leur droit, mais je te prie de ne pas en faire autant avec les nôtres...
> 
> 
> 
> Tiens, en parlant de jupe, jupe... une Jup'? :love:



Une JUP' !!! :love:

La bière préférée de Modern_Thing et de Moi!!! 

:rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Une JUP' !!! :love:
> 
> La bière préférée de Modern_Thing et de Moi!!!
> 
> :rateau:



C'est toi que j'ai croisé hier ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Eh oh hein
> 
> en plus vous n'avez même pas aéré et ça sent encore le tabac froid, commence à bien faire hein...  et j'parle même pô de la poussière



Tout fout l'camp !! De mon temps, ça sentait le pneu brûlé


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est toi que j'ai croisé hier ?



Là j'allais au match aux cartes... 

Et comme je le disais avant... j'ai dû rentrer à pied.... :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

là... faut que je vous laisse un moment 
A+


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Une JUP' !!! :love:
> 
> La bière préférée de Modern_Thing et de Moi!!!
> 
> :rateau:


la Jup, ma bière préférée ??  je dirais plutôt la Rodenbach ou un truc plus fruité dans le style :love: mais au plaisir d'en boire une avec vous bientôt, mes Suisses préférés :love:

Puis d'abord, Ax6, pas besoin d'occupation hein moi suis déjà tellement busy


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> là... faut que je vous laisse un moment
> A+


Déjà midi ?!


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Eh oh hein
> 
> en plus vous n'avez même pas aéré et ça sent encore le tabac froid, commence à bien faire hein...  et j'parle même pô de la poussière



Hé hé, regarde derrière le bar : Mackie a voulu nous faire rire, et il a tracé son nom sur le sol en vomissant. Et là il y a du boulot : il a écrit : "Mhaquinesides". Doc merci, Bassman qui dansait sur "Stayin' alive" lui a cassé le nez lors d'un geste malencontreux, ce qui a stoppé direct les véléités littéraires du Marsupilami...



WebOliver a dit:


> Hum. Si Pitchoune et son Squale de poche dévoilent leurs petites affaires ici c'est leur droit, mais je te prie de ne pas en faire autant avec les nôtres...



Tu parles, tout le monde est au courant vu que tu passes ton temps à rester au dessus de la bouche d'aération en chantant "Pou Pou Pidou" !


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Puis d'abord, Ax6, pas besoin d'occupation hein moi suis déjà tellement busy


Dit-elle flânant de topic en topic sur macgé


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais je vais rejoindre LeSqual, j'vais manger. Faut que j'trouve une baraque a frites maintenant :love:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis que ça va être malheureusement dur de trouver un week-end pour aller voir cette expo... 

et je cherche toujours un tueur à gage...


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hé hé, regarde derrière le bar : Mackie a voulu nous faire rire, et il a tracé son nom sur le sol en vomissant. Et là il y a du boulot : il a écrit : "Mhaquinesides". Doc merci, Bassman qui dansait sur "Stayin' alive" lui a cassé le nez lors d'un geste malencontreux, ce qui a stoppé direct les véléités littéraires du Marsupilami...



je vois qu'on a encore fait dans la fraicheur extrème et le Fébrèze   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

oh et puis flute hein à la fin   Mackie n'a qu'à ramasser ses petits...

suis pas la femme d'ouvrage moué :mouais:


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> oh et puis flute hein à la fin   Mackie n'a qu'à ramasser ses petits...
> 
> suis pas la femme d'ouvrage moué :mouais:



Ma petite Modern', il faut bien que tu comprennes une chose : si il y a eu une modératrice nommée, ce n'est certainement pas parce que la modération avait besoin d'une sensibilité féminine. Belge, qui plus est.
Alors maintenant, tu vas cesser de faire la femme du XXIeme siècle, et tu te mets au taf, sinon c'est le ban direct !


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

même pas peur Momok chéri  :love: j'aime quand tu te fâches et que tu montres les crocs :love: c'est tellement virile et sensuel    :love:


un peu de violence, oh ouiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ma petite Modern', il faut bien que tu comprennes une chose : si il y a eu une modératrice nommée, ce n'est certainement pas parce que la modération avait besoin d'une sensibilité féminine. Belge, qui plus est.
> Alors maintenant, tu vas cesser de faire la femme du XXIeme siècle, et tu te mets au taf, sinon c'est le ban direct !



Ho pitain, je donnerais un bras (non pas celui là) pour être Violet© 30 mn...  :love:

Heu, Violet©, ça marche aussi à la maison ?


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ho pitain, je donnerais un bras (non pas celui là) pour être Violet© 30 mn...  :love:



Dis donc toi... Au lieu d'essayer de faire ton gros dur, files à Aix me chercher de l'huile d'olive  :rateau: 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Heu, Violet©, ça marche aussi à la maison ?



Il est bien connu que dans le virtuel, tu recherches ce que tu n'as pas ou ne peux pas faire chez toi


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dis donc toi... Au lieu d'*essayer de faire ton gros dur*, files à Aix me chercher de l'huile d'olive  :rateau:



Mon pauvre cucurbite (tu permets que je t'appelle comme ca ? ), tu ne seras jamais violet !  Et n'oublies pas de descendre les poubelles en partant ! 





> Il est bien connu que dans le virtuel, tu recherches ce que tu n'as pas ou ne peux pas faire chez toi


J'avoue que la modération des chats est plus problématique !


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> et je cherche toujours un tueur à gage...



J'ai trou demain, entre midi et deux. Mais je ne fais ni dans les chefs d'états (trop d'emmerdes), ni dans les enfants (mal vu).



Craquounette a dit:


> Dis donc toi... Au lieu d'essayer de faire ton gros dur, files à Aix me chercher de l'huile d'olive  :rateau:



Et c'est les soldes, en plus.

Pour un contrat signé, j'offre une bouteille d'huile d'aureille.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai trou demain, entre midi et deux. Mais je ne fais ni dans les chefs d'états (trop d'emmerdes), ni dans les enfants (mal vu).



N'ayant pas encore de raisons de supprimer un chef d'états, n'ayant pas d'enfants à euthanasier, je crois que tu es mon homme! Pour le paiement, on s'arrangera une fois le contrat réalisé. Je crois il va être aisé de trouver un accord.



> Pour un contrat signé, j'offre une bouteille d'huile d'aureille.



Aaaaahhhhhh de l'huile de la Vallée des Baux :love:

Nous allons vraiment très bien nous entendre cher lapin! :style:


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de me faire mon quart d'heure de poilade quotidienne en lisant un ou deux chapitres des "Années Sitcom" de Fab'Fab, je découvre le phénomène (j'étais pas en France à l'époque) et je me dis qu'il faudrait que je me fasse quelques épisodes de ces séries AB mythiques pour ma culture personnelle. Mon seul regret, ça se lit _trop_ vite et d'ici 3 jours, j'aurai fini 

Merci Fab'Fab


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Janvier 2009)

Là ? Je devrais étudier le chapitre 4 du CCNA 1 en ligne.


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je viens de me faire mon quart d'heure de poilade quotidienne en lisant un ou deux chapitres des "Années Sitcom" de Fab'Fab, je découvre le phénomène (j'étais pas en France à l'époque) et je me dis qu'il faudrait que je me fasse quelques épisodes de ces séries AB mythiques pour ma culture personnelle. Mon seul regret, ça se lit _trop_ vite et d'ici 3 jours, j'aurai fini
> 
> Merci Fab'Fab



Quand tu auras fini tu peux me l'envoyer, cette lecture pourrait m'intéresser, je paierai bien entendu le prix directement à Fab'Fab'


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

_AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ÇA PIIIIIIIQUE !!!!!!!!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp !! De mon temps, ça sentait le pneu brûlé



Uniquement  à partir d'une certaine heure et dans les caleçons de certains, m'a t-on dit :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Quand tu auras fini tu peux me l'envoyer, cette lecture pourrait m'intéresser, je paierai bien entendu le prix directement à Fab'Fab'



[ PUB INSIDE]M'en reste quelques un si tu veux. [PUB OUTSIDE]


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [ PUB INSIDE]M'en reste quelques un si tu veux. [PUB OUTSIDE]



Bein justement je viens de t'envoyer un mail, pour une commande


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ÇA PIIIIIIIQUE !!!!!!!!_





Ax6 a dit:


> Bein justement je viens de t'envoyer un mail, pour une commande



En fait je sais pas si je pourrai le lire, je suis devenu aveugle :rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [ PUB INSIDE]M'en reste quelques un si tu veux. [PUB OUTSIDE]


 
OUI OUI OUI :love: Et dédicacé et aussi avec un bisou de ta part dedans et pis aussi, si tu pouvais le livrer toi même (le livre... et le bisou), c'est le top du top (enfin c'est tip top comme on dit par chez nous) :love:


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> OUI OUI OUI :love: Et dédicacé et aussi avec un bisou de ta part dedans et pis aussi, si tu pouvais le livrer toi même (le livre... et le bisou), c'est le top du top (enfin c'est tip top comme on dit par chez nous) :love:


J'ai ma dédicaaaaaaceuh, j'ai ma dédicaaaaaaceuh, j'ai ma dédicaaaaaaceuh, j'ai ma dédicaaaaaaceuh :love: 

Bon je sors


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Je m'accorde un petit break café-madelaines dans les couloirs de l'inha...


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

J'attends avec impatience, les 37 DVD que j'ai commandé la semaine dernière sur Cdiscount :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue que la modération des chats est plus problématique !


héhéhé©


----------



## LeSqual (27 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> OUI OUI OUI :love: Et dédicacé et aussi avec un bisou de ta part dedans et pis aussi, si tu pouvais le livrer toi même (le livre... et le bisou), c'est le top du top (enfin c'est tip top comme on dit par chez nous) :love:



Elle va se calmer la gonzesse!   Non mais!... :hein::mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2009)

Là je me fais un petit Birlou bière, en prévision du week-end joyeux à venir...


----------



## huexley (27 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Plus trop de concentration pour le moment... je crois que ça y est pour aujourd'hui.
> cette fois je crois que je vais aller dormir, plus grand chose à faire par ici mis à part bailler et avoir les yeux qui piquent :sleep: bonne nuit tout le monde  :love:




Presque fin de ma journée de travail, 150 iMacs 20" restauré, un immense merci à Deploy Studio :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Je suis BackCat, de fil en fil...


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> OUI OUI OUI :love: Et dédicacé et aussi avec un bisou de ta part dedans et pis aussi, si tu pouvais le livrer toi même (le livre... et le bisou), c'est le top du top (enfin c'est tip top comme on dit par chez nous) :love:





LeSqual a dit:


> Elle va se calmer la gonzesse!   Non mais!... :hein::mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je suis BackCat, de fil en fil...



Braconnier


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


>


tu voulais dire que tu étais pour la paix des ménages c'est cela ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Braconnier


Vu qu'il* chasse à la 12,7; y'a pas grand chose à ramasser derrière lui !...  :love: 








* BackCat (pour ceusses qui suivraient pas...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

J'ai scié le canon, l'ensemble était un peu lourd


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Tu m'étonnes !...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Bon. J'ai assez joué. Ça m'ennuie.
Je vais claquer une vieille ça va me détendre 

A tschaôw&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Un café, une clope et de la fatigue.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un café, une clope et de la fatigue.



Pareil sans la clope.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2009)

Là, je suis un brin pantois. Je viens de prendre un râteau par mon boucher.

Je suis passé chez le boucher. Un bon boucher, celui qui officie derrière la porte de l'horloge. J'y ai pris un filet de boeuf, 'pis un filet de poulet fermier. J'aime les animaux.

9,60&#8364;. Bon, je rajoute deux euros à un ticket restau, en lui indiquant de tout garder. Genre la classe, quoi. 

Et c'CON, avè son acent du sudeu là, il me dit non !

_Eh attendez, vous avez quarante centimes là, les bouchers sont bien assez bien assez riches comme ça. _

Putain. C't'inculé, il me choure ma classe, quoi, y vend des lambeaux de cadavres, et y s'prend pour un Croustibat©.

Attends, après, il m'enfonce : "_Vous avez pas vu ma voiture, va".
_
Et ma main dans ta gueule©, ouais !


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

C'est pour ça que je chasse le chat sauvage dans la rue, ça m'coute rien, et avec le grand air, la viande est tendre


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)




----------



## kuep (27 Janvier 2009)

Edit : à côté de mon avatar c'est drolement moche :/


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Edit : à côté de mon avatar c'est drolement moche :/



Ah ouai tu fais fort là, on dirait une Berlusconade, une Putinade ou une Sarkonnerie :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> 'Diou c'te soirée hier... Il était pas frais le vieux



'tin, je me faisais tellement ch... en déplacement à Epinal qu'on a un peu abusé du Croze Hermitage et vala, y avait un paparazzi :rose:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2009)

installation de iLife 09 a gauche, mise a jour de l'iphone a droit et bière dans la mains


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai une grande poche avec plein de monde dedans



Ben, moi aussi j'ai une grande poche mais pas le même contenu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Une bonne jatte de café .


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>





antoine59 a dit:


>





kuep a dit:


> Edit : à côté de mon avatar c'est drolement moche :/



Vous vous êtes gouré de fil les mecs  ou alors c'est la formule tout compris du resto MacGé ?

Hop un 'ti tour sur copainsdavant pour voir mes nouveaux copains du passé :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une bonne jatte de café .



pas mieux ! 

Là je vais faire les mises à jour iLife, iWork & co, puis je vais réfléchir à une manière profitable pour utiliser au mieux cette belle journée de congé qui s'annonce ensoleillée


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> puis je vais réfléchir à une manière profitable pour utiliser au mieux cette belle journée de congé qui s'annonce ensoleillée



Modérer sur MacGé  
Parce qu'ensoleillée c'est vite dit, là je vois du brouillard givrant, et ça va remonter au moins jusque Bruxelles s't'histoire


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Vous vous êtes gouré de fil les mecs  ou alors c'est la formule tout compris du resto MacGé ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Modérer sur MacGé
> Parce qu'ensoleillée c'est vite dit, là je vois du brouillard givrant, et ça va remonter au moins jusque Bruxelles s't'histoire


il fait bien ensoleillé ici  à mon avis c'est le nuage de pollution de Bruxelles qui est en train de retomber que tu vois  :love: je vais d'ailleurs sortir faire qq courses, histoire d'en profiter un peu


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



C'est dangereux ce genre d'arguments


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> à mon avis c'est le nuage de pollution de Bruxelles qui est en train de retomber que tu vois  :love: je vais d'ailleurs sortir faire qq courses, histoire d'en profiter un peu



T'as bien raison, un beau nuage de pollution comme ça, ça serait dommage de laisser perdre !


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2009)

Je nettoi une machine


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Je me dis qu'être schizophrène est dur de nos jours...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as bien raison, un beau nuage de pollution comme ça, ça serait dommage de laisser perdre !


suis à Liège hein moi  tsss tsss


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je chasse le chat sauvage dans la rue, ça m'coute rien, et avec le grand air, la viande est tendre


Viens dans ma rue qu'on rigole ! En plus t'es pas loin, la famille pourra rendre visite facilement à l'hôpital


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Viens dans ma rue qu'on rigole ! En plus t'es pas loin, la famille pourra rendre visite facilement à l'hôpital



Oups désolé si j'ai un jour mangé quelqu'un de ta famille


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Pas de famille, pas d'ami, aucun danger.


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ça m'enlève un poids


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est dangereux ce genre d'arguments


Ah mais...
Ce n'était pas un argument !... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ça m'enlève un poids



C'est déjà ça ! Plus que quelques tonnes à délester, et tu deviendras peut-être fréquentable !


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

là je cherche toujours la carbonara dans le cornet de pâtes à emporter que j'ai pris au coin de la rue 

bloody rip-off :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> suis à Liège hein moi  tsss tsss



Puis de toutes façons, il y a un soleil radieux à Bruxelles en ce moment...


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est déjà ça ! Plus que quelques tonnes à délester, et tu deviendras peut-être fréquentable !



Mon psy m'a dit un jour : _" Tant que tu n'auras pas fini tes séances avec moi, traine sur MacGé, j'y ai envoyé toute ma clientèle...elle est facile à reconnaitre, ils sont peints en vert"_ 
Question poids, j'espère ne pas trop perdre, j'voudrai être comme BackCat  





Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je cherche toujours la carbonara dans le cornet de pâtes à emporter que j'ai pris au coin de la rue
> 
> bloody rip-off :rateau:



Rah ces belges, toujours plus haut toujours plus loin, après la baraque à frites, du nord, ils vont nous créer la baraque à pates


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Question poids, j'espère ne pas trop perdre, j'voudrai être comme BackCat



Pour tout te dire, je ne parlais pas de ton poids &#8230; physique 

Cela dit, ici, pour être peint en vert, il y a effectivement des tests psychiques d'une grande rigueur à passer*, mais Sa Majesté Amok, dans le souci constant du bien-être du petit peuple en bleu, a mis au point un traitement ou une partie du membre considéré est peinte en blanc (et ou, curieusement, une fois la suite du traitement administrée, le reste vire naturellement au rouge, au point qu'on croirait presque avoir affaire à un admin) !  :mouais:

Si tu veux tester &#8230;  :modo:

  


(*) Ce dont, naturellement, Mackie, en tant que fils d'un admin et d'un super-modo, à été dispensé :hosto:


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour tout te dire, je ne parlais pas de ton poids  physique



Moi non plus, moi non plus 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ici, pour être peint en vert, il y a effectivement des tests psychiques d'une grande rigueur à passer*,



J'espère qu'il y a l'interprétation de taches (je m'y suis beaucoup préparé )



Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais Sa Majesté Amok, dans le souci constant du bien-être du petit peuple en bleu, a mis au point un traitement ou une partie du membre considéré est peinte en blanc


 Cette partie ne serait pas absente de l'anatomie féminine ? 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> (et ou, curieusement, une fois la suite du traitement administrée, le reste vire naturellement au rouge, au point qu'on croirait presque avoir affaire à un admin) !  :mouais:
> 
> Si tu veux tester   :modo:


Bah écoute, si ça fait pas trop mal, et que je suis pas obligé de dormir sur le ventre, jveux bien tester 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) Ce dont, naturellement, Mackie, en tant que fils d'un admin et d'un super-modo, à été dispensé :hosto:



Il me reste encore quelques vignettes UNO de chez MacDo, ya un admin que je pourrai soudoyer, avec un mug, une petite frite et un big mac ?


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2009)

je suis en train de manger ... des chips ! vous entendez des chips ! Cest tout ce que ça vous fait quand je vous dis que je suis en train manger des chips  Mais quest-ce qui vous arrive ? Pourquoi vous  dite rien, vous faite la tronche ou quoi ?


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis en train de manger ... des chips ! vous entendez des chips ! Cest tout ce que ça vous fait quand je vous dis que je suis en train manger des chips  Mais quest-ce qui vous arrive ? Pourquoi vous  dite rien, vous faite la tronche ou quoi ?



Tu passeras l'aspirateur quand tu auras fini


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis en train de manger ... des chips ! vous entendez des chips ! Cest tout ce que ça vous fait quand je vous dis que je suis en train manger des chips  Mais quest-ce qui vous arrive ? Pourquoi vous  dite rien, vous faite la tronche ou quoi ?




y'avait quoi sur tes chips pour que ça te mette dans un tel état?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tu passeras l'aspirateur quand tu auras fini


ouaip parce que moi j'en ai marre de ramasser vomi et compagnie dans la salle des modos hein alors un peu de respect pour mon travail  

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

*ONLY YOUOUOOUOUOUOUOUOUOU
YOU ARE MY DEEEEEEESTEUNYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bah écoute, si ça fait pas trop mal, et que je suis pas obligé de dormir sur le ventre, jveux bien tester



Ask for details !


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis en train de manger ... des chips ! vous entendez des chips ! C&#8217;est tout ce que ça vous fait quand je vous dis que je suis en train manger des chips  Mais qu&#8217;est-ce qui vous arrive ? Pourquoi vous  dite rien, vous faite la tronche ou quoi ?



Du coup, ça m'a donné envie 

 Tu me rappelles George, politiquement.



Bon dieu je m'en lasserais jamais...


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Janvier 2009)

> Se complaît à voir la vie en roooooseuh ! (c'est mieux que la grisaille de la pluie, surtout en Gelbique


Là, je me demande pourquoi Modern_Thing parle de "Gelbique"

Serait-ce parce que dans son (beau) pays, il fait très froid et que la race caprine en souffre ?

Cela étant dit, j'ai entendu parler d'une race de chèvres naines, des bêtes, parait-il, charmantes. Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous auraient de plus amples informations à propos de la dite race ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Moi non plus, moi non plus




_*ROH PUTAIN !!! COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ L'AUTRE !!!
LA TEUHON PURÉE !!! 

COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ !!!!!!! 


ÇA Y EST ! ON VA ME JETER DES CAILLOUX DANS LA RUE MAINTENANT !!! 
J'VAIS ÊTRE BON POUR ALLER M'EXILER CHEZ LES 6-2 POUR ME FONDRE DANS LE PAYSAGE LOCAL !!!
*
_
:affraid:


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> _*ROH PUTAIN !!! COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ L'AUTRE !!!
> LA TEUHON PURÉE !!!
> 
> COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ !!!!!!!
> ...


J'ai juste dis que je voulais être pas fréquentable comme toi :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> _*ROH PUTAIN !!! COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ L'AUTRE !!!
> LA TEUHON PURÉE !!!
> 
> COMMENT QU'IL M'A CASSÉ !!!!!!!
> ...



Tu peux toujours aller dans le Var.
C'est pas le sud...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, je me demande pourquoi Modern_Thing parle de "Gelbique"
> 
> Serait-ce parce que dans son (beau) pays, il fait très froid et que la race caprine en souffre ?


Voui, très froid  faut dire que c'est pas les vacances la Gelbique quand on a vécu plusieurs années dans un pays tropical   et je ne me suis jamais réaclimatée, j'ai tout le temps froid, et on a trop de pluie aussi  , d'ailleurs je donne à qui veut bien nous la prendre 

:love:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et on a trop de pluie aussi  , d'ailleurs je donne à qui veut bien nous la prendre
> 
> :love:



Comme à Lyon quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Voui, très froid  faut dire que c'est pas les vacances la Gelbique quand on a vécu plusieurs années dans un pays tropical   et je ne me suis jamais réaclimatée, j'ai tout le temps froid, et on a trop de pluie aussi  , d'ailleurs je donne à qui veut bien nous la prendre
> 
> :love:



Faut voir le bon côté des choses, Angie, les pays trop picaux, quand t'as trop chaud, une fois à poil, tu ne peux plus rien enlever, tandis que là, tu peux toujours enfiler un pull de plus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, Angie, les pays trop picaux, quand t'as trop chaud, une fois à poil, tu ne peux plus rien enlever



Dis pas des trucs comme ça pendant les heures de bureau :rateau::rose:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dis pas des trucs comme ça pendant les heures de bureau :rateau::rose:


Quoi !...
Tu veux un dessin ?!...


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi !...
> Tu veux un dessin ?!...



Moi jveux bien un coup de crayon 

Putain je viens de me rendre compte que je fais les même horaires que la Poste :affraid:. Je vais jamais pouvoir aller récupérer mon colis Cdiscount


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi !...
> Tu veux un dessin ?!...


:love::love::love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Moi jveux bien un coup de crayon
> 
> Putain je viens de me rendre compte que je fais les même horaires que la Poste :affraid:. Je vais jamais pouvoir aller récupérer mon colis Cdiscount



Tu bosses autant qu'eux :affraid:




Et demain tu fais greve aussi ?


----------



## Ax6 (28 Janvier 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tu bosses autant qu'eux :affraid:



Ben techniquement, j'ai des horaires similaires, maintenant qu'est-ce que t'entends par bosser ? 



GlobalCut a dit:


> Et demain tu fais greve aussi ?


Demain est un autre jour , et pour répondre à ta question, non je ne fais pas grève, à part emmerder les usagers (pas les personnes usées, mais utilisatrices), je ne pense pas que ça va changer quelque chose si j'y vais


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, Angie, les pays trop picaux, quand t'as trop chaud, une fois à poil, tu ne peux plus rien enlever, tandis que là, tu peux toujours enfiler un pull de plus !


oui mais quand même 

Je tolère rudement mieux la chaleur :love: je n'ai quasi que des fringues d'été dans ma garderobe d'ailleurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> oui mais quand même
> 
> Je tolère rudement mieux la chaleur :love: je n'ai quasi que des fringues d'été dans ma garderobe d'ailleurs



Ah ben évidemment, si tu te ballades en "dos nu" l'hiver en Belgicanie, tu m'étonnes, que tu dois te sentir frileuse, déjà qu'en Seine et Marne avec deux pulls &#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

Tant que c'est que le dos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant que c'est que le dos...



Ne sombrons pas dans le graveleux, cher collègue, il s'agit d'une des nôtres, là, pas d'une nioube de base!


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben évidemment, si tu te ballades en "dos nu" l'hiver en Belgicanie, tu m'étonnes, que tu dois te sentir frileuse, déjà qu'en Seine et Marne avec deux pulls



j'ai jamais plus d'un pulle en seine et marne


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai jamais plus d'un pulle en seine et marne



est-ce qu'il est marine ?
Est-ce qu'il est au fond de la piscine ?
A-t-il bu la tasse Tchin-Tchin ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai jamais plus d'un pulle en seine et marne



Oui, mais toi tu vis beaucoup plus au sud que moi, au moins 30 Km !


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouaip parce que moi j'en ai marre de ramasser vomi et compagnie dans la salle des modos hein alors un peu de respect pour mon travail
> 
> :love:


 
Toujours les mêmes qui bossent


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Janvier 2009)

*BANDES DE PARIGOTS !!!*


----------



## Amok (28 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis en train de manger ... des chips ! vous entendez des chips ! C&#8217;est tout ce que ça vous fait quand je vous dis que je suis en train manger des chips  Mais qu&#8217;est-ce qui vous arrive ? Pourquoi vous  dite rien, vous faite la tronche ou quoi ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> y'avait quoi sur tes chips pour que ça te mette dans un tel état?




Quelqu'un a vu la bouteille d'engrais pour Bonsaï que j'avais laissé sur la table de la salle de repos ? Impossible de remettre la main dessus.


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu la bouteille d'engrais pour Bonsaï que j'avais laissé sur la table de la salle de repos ? Impossible de remettre la main dessus.




nioub  inculte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Je comate, ça fait déjà 14 heures que je suis debout.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben évidemment, si tu te ballades en "dos nu" l'hiver en Belgicanie, tu m'étonnes, que tu dois te sentir frileuse, déjà qu'en Seine et Marne avec deux pulls &#8230;


nan, le problème, c'est que de octobre à avril-mai, je cumule les épaisseurs et les grosses écharpes :rateau: avec les gants et toute la panoplie :love: (béret et tout et tout  )


Pitchoune a dit:


> Toujours les mêmes qui bossent


bien d'accord


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je comate, ça fait déjà 14 heures que je suis debout.



Tu dors trop


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il est au fond de la piscine ?



je remonte toujours a reculons


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2009)

&#8230; _Voyager_ ou _BG_ ? Telle est ma question, là, de suite


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2009)

A paris a velo on depasse les autos a velo dans paris on ce fait ecraser par les taxis 
Bon apres porte d'orlean-chaletet en velib j'ai bien meriter mon café et mon jus d'orange frais :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ask for details !



Traduction franco-italo-sélénite à l'attention de notre Princess :love:



> Ze supplice of iPod.
> 
> You take a flooder and attach iz legs and arms ouiz a veri strong corde.
> Aftère you plonging hiz testiboules in boïlingue water.
> ...



_Vous chopez un floudeur et l'immobilisez (jambes et bras, au moyen de liens solides
Ensuite, vous lui plongez les testiboules* dans l'eau bouillante (pour assouplir)
Quand la peau est totalement détendue, vous peignez rapidement les dites testiboules* (en principe en blanc, mais vous pouvez choisir une autre couleur à votre gré).
Enfin, vous tires fortement sur la peau et introduisez chaque boule dans une oreille (en croisant gauche/droite dans droite/gauche)
très distrayant !_

J'ajouterais qu'alors, en principe, le floudeur part en sautillant en rythme, tout en hurlant, ce qui donne l'illusion qu'il chante et danse sur le rythme de son iPod dont les écouteurs sont figuré par les testiboules* introduites dans ses oreilles


(*) NDT : Intraduisible


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2009)

Je vais en stage! :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Janvier 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Je vais en stage! :mouais:



Je vais prendre ma douche....


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Traduction franco-italo-sélénite à l'attention de notre Princess :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout compte fait, jveux pas tester , par contre je veux bien tenter de choper un troll pour essayer cette technique, un peu comme pour la tonte des moutons :rateau:

_Edit :_


Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais prendre ma douche....



Je cherche un troll


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]aLC3uT3aCoE[/youtube]


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tout compte fait, jveux pas tester , par contre je veux bien tenter de choper un troll pour essayer cette technique, un peu comme pour la tonte des moutons :rateau:
> 
> _Edit :_
> 
> ...




Je t'attends petit ! jvé mettre les boules là ou elles auraient du êtres !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Vous chopez un floudeur et l'immobilisez (jambes et bras, au moyen de liens solides
> Ensuite, vous lui plongez les testiboules* dans l'eau bouillante (pour assouplir)
> Quand la peau est totalement détendue, vous peignez rapidement les dites testiboules* (en principe en blanc, mais vous pouvez choisir une autre couleur à votre gré).
> Enfin, vous tires fortement sur la peau et introduisez chaque boule dans une oreille (en croisant gauche/droite dans droite/gauche)
> très distrayant !_



Là je constate que ça marche aussi sur les claviers.  :mouais:



> Il a donc décidé de tremper son clavier dans un pot de peinture blanche...


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2009)

Vous ne croyez bien si bien dire.
L'année dernière un collègue vient à l'atelier pour bosser, il pose son macbook sur une tablette ou il y avait tous les pots de peintures ou je bosse.
En voulant reprendre son ordi Paf ! il renverse le pot de rouge ! 
Je vous avoues q'uon a pas eu le temps de prendre la photo pour faire joli  :afraid:
Le rouge sur le mac blanc était assez beau d'ailleurs. On a renversé le mac à l'envers tout de suite et on s'est vite empréssés de sopaliner tout ca rapidos.
Apres démontage et nettoyage coup de bol il remarchait ! Merci le voisin qui avait les petits tournevis adéquats.

Sinon là je suis dans le même atelier, notre bel atelier du 9eme Concept à Montreuil :king:
Et j'attends Jules pour une journée de tournage. Filmer une oeuvre en train de se faire en quelques heures puis le repasser en acceléré.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

j'attends que benjamin ferme mon compte.

autant la modération est prompte à l'insulte que l'administration est lente. 








*******
allez, je vous laisse deviser là-dessus. 

amusez vous bien... 

.


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de recevoir le récapitulatif des frais sur mon compte bancaire, pour l'année 2008...


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2009)

LHO a dit:


> j'attends que benjamin ferme mon compte.
> 
> autant la modération est prompte à l'insulte que l'administration est lente.
> 
> ...



Vraiment ? Effacer le compte ? Parce que si c'est vrai, je peux m'en charger...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Vraiment ? Effacer le compte ? Parce que si c'est vrai, je peux m'en charger...


Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui! :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui! :love:



Ah ? Toi aussi ?!


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Mais il nous fait juste un petit coup de déprime, c'est le coup classique de la vision macgéiene de la crise qui nous tombe dessus, certains manifestent dans la rue, lui, sacrifie son compte macgé.


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Janvier 2009)

J'apprends de mauvaises nouvelles


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ? Toi aussi ?!


Tatata! 

J'y ai pensé, mais je me dois de rester, même s'il m'en coûte au quotidien.
Vous seriez tous bien trop malheureux sans moi.


----------



## Amok (29 Janvier 2009)

Là j'efface le compte de Bobby la Pustule.


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là j'efface le compte de Bobby la Pustule.


NOOOOOOOOOOON pour une fois qu'il disait pas de conneries

_Edit : Ah si finalement, il dit des conneries_...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là je constate que ça marche aussi sur les claviers.  :mouais:



Oui, mais bon, un clavier dans chaque oreille, ça fait pas trop "iPod"


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Janvier 2009)

Là, je regarde le menu de la cantine. Je crois que je vais choisir les moules-frites.

Angie, tu fais passer une bonne bière pour accompanier?


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2009)

je commence à dominer cette *%tain d'infection pulmonaire  :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Là, je regarde le menu de la cantine. Je crois que je vais choisir les moules-frites.
> 
> Angie, tu fais passer une bonne bière pour accompanier?



Déjà que ça va sur MacG pendant le travail... maintenant ça picole à ma place!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Déjà que ça va sur MacG pendant le travail... maintenant ça picole *à ma place*!!!



Tu veux dire que quand elle boit, toi, tu t'abstiens ? 

C'est bien, ça ! On est un grand garçon poisson


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que quand elle boit, toi, tu t'abstiens ?
> 
> C'est bien, ça ! On est un grand garçon poisson



là, je viens de finir de manger (et j'ai bu de l'eau) 

Cet après-midi... mission "création de papeterie" avec mon ami PEPS (i)Max :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Janvier 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'à la décharge de LHO, faut bien avouer que la modération sur ce forum est toute merdique...












_Pas taper, pas taper._


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'à la décharge de LHO, faut bien avouer que la modération sur ce forum est toute merdique...



Parce que qqn modère Le Bar??? :mouais:

ça se saurait... :rateau:

Ok... je sors :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'à la décharge de LHO, faut bien avouer que la modération sur ce forum est toute merdique...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hin hin hin...
Comment il est traître le bobby...


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> _Pas taper, pas taper._


Faux-derche !...


----------



## Grug (29 Janvier 2009)

c'est fini oui


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Parce que qqn modère Le Bar??? :mouais:



Ma parole!!!! les modos du Bar existe!!! et en plus c'est aussi un poisson


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

Je suis malade, je me repose et me bourre de médicaments.


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis malade, je me repose et me bourre.



Je préfère cette version... (en plus ça tue les microbes) 

Bon rétablissement


----------



## thescreaminghand (29 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en conference call avec un Indien et un Allemand  ccccooooooolllllll


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

thescreaminghand a dit:


> Je suis en conference call avec un Indien et un Allemand  ccccooooooolllllll


C'est un coup à se faire couillonner


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2009)

J'envoie une réclamation à Blizzard. On peut rêver d'une réponse


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

Le papier à lettre a été validé...

Maintenant... faut décliner tout ça dans tous les formats... :sleep:


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'envoie une réclamation à Blizzard. On peut rêver d'une réponse



Faut arrêter de jouer a WoW, no life


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Janvier 2009)

Là, maintenant, je vais manifester...


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je vais manifester...



... un jeudi en France...

:rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Je souhaite la bonne année sur Macgé...


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je vais manifester...


 
Quels branleurs ces français quand même!  :rateau:


----------



## kuep (29 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je vais manifester...



Dépeche toi, tout le monde t'attend


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2009)

Là maintenant ? Je bosse pardi ! 
Je ne suis pas du genre à glander et à perdre mon temps sur des forums sans intérêt ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je remonte toujours a reculons



Comment veux-tu, comment veux-tu?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Là maintenant ? Je bosse pardi !
> Je ne suis pas du genre à glander et à perdre mon temps sur des forums sans intérêt ...



Quelqu'un pour lui permettre de tenir sa parole? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

J'attends dans une salle d'attente (pas c** !) depuis 1 heure juste pour une prise de sang :sleep::sleep::sleep:. J'espère qu'il y aura des petits beurres, j'ai faim.


----------



## LeSqual (29 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Dépeche toi, tout le monde t'attend



Moi. là. j'ai l'impression que mis à part FabFab et antoine... tous le monde est dans le cortège de manifestants...


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour lui permettre de tenir sa parole? :rateau:



tu vas pas me filer une baffe quand même ? 

3 smileys en fin de phrase c'est trop, le propos n'est plus lisible, son xème degré de lecture se dilue


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Je préfère cette version... (en plus ça tue les microbes)
> 
> Bon rétablissement



Merci ça va mieux .


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2009)

Garfield


----------



## itako (29 Janvier 2009)

J'écoute une prod dub mise en avant par Nizetch dub webzine, et la je vais surement manger des bonbons chimique en regardant les deux nouveaux lost.

(a oui et j'essaye aussi d'avoir une type sur msn qui se débarasse de son ifoune)


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Garfield



Je crois que tu t'es gouré de fil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Muesli avec un petit jus orange-clémentine. 

Pour bien démarrer la journée, qui s'annonce longue :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Là, je modère le forum "Applications", et pitin©, je me demande bien ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que les nioubes lisent une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", avant d'ouvrir leurs topics au mauvais endroit ! :sick:


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je modère le forum "Applications", et pitin©, je me demande bien ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que les nioubes lisent une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", avant d'ouvrir leurs topics au mauvais endroit ! :sick:



Les bannir dans la foulée de leur inscription ?


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

La je suis a noisy le sec et je viens de voir un train des chemin de fef Suisse :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les bannir dans la foulée de leur inscription ?



On pourrait pas les bannir *avant* leur inscription (à titre préventif) ? :rateau:




macinside a dit:


> La je suis a noisy le sec et je viens de voir un train des chemin de fef Suisse :rateau:



On le perd, là, non ? :hosto:


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

Il faut un tri par sexe avant


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je suis a noisy le sec et je viens de voir un train des chemin de fef Suisse :rateau:



Tu as encore bu de l'engrais avec tes chips au petit dej', toi !  



			
				P77©Inside a dit:
			
		

> Les bannir dans la foulée de leur inscription ?



Je me tue à le dire à Benjamin, mais tu le connais... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> On le perd, là, non ? :hosto:



De toi à moi ; je crois qu'on ne l'a jamais vraiment trouvé !  :love:


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il faut un tri par sexe avant



Chui pas d'accord, être une fille n'excuse pas tout


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Chui pas d'accord, être une fille n'excuse pas tout



Disons que c'est une circonstance atténuante... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il faut un tri par sexe avant



Les petits, les moyens et les grands ? Et ensuite, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Chui pas d'accord, être une fille n'excuse pas tout





Amok a dit:


> Disons que c'est une circonstance atténuante... :rateau:



Et qu'on peut envisager des sanctions plus  Disons "intéressantes"


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les petits, les moyens et les grands ? Et ensuite, tu fais quoi ?


le supplice de l'iPod voyons :love:

autrement là je viens de m'acheter un nouveau top en ligne et j'attends avec impatience qu'il arrive  :love: :love: c'est joli hein la broderie  et c'est tellement plus sympa


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qu'on peut envisager des sanctions plus  Disons "intéressantes"



On est obligé d'être vert pour partir pisser ? 




....euh participer ?


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et qu'on peut envisager des sanctions plus &#8230; Disons "intéressantes"



J'en profite pour répondre à Mackie :

- Non, le supplice de l'iPod n'est pas transposable aux filles (à part les peindre en blanc, ce qui est nul).
- Et non, cela n'a pas d'intérêt que tu fournisses les écouteurs. N'insiste pas.


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> On est obligé d'être vert pour partir pisser ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, obligé. Après sélection du violet.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> le supplice de l'iPod voyons :love:
> 
> autrement là je viens de m'acheter un nouveau top en ligne et j'attends avec impatience qu'il arrive  :love: :love:



N'attends pas la venue du facteur aujourd'hui, généralement, par correspondance, il faut 3 jours minimum pour recevoir un colis


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> lje viens de m'acheter un nouveau top en ligne et j'attends avec impatience qu'il arrive  :love: :love: c'est joli hein la broderie  et c'est tellement plus sympa



Perso, je trouve ca un peu trop habillé, mais bon...
Par contre, la cravache, bien !!!!! :love:


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, obligé. Après sélection du violet.



La vie est injuste :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> N'attends pas la venue du facteur aujourd'hui, généralement, par correspondance, il faut 3 jours minimum pour recevoir un colis


de toute façon, celui-ci n'arrivera pas avant le 8 février au moins  le temps d'être expédié etc... pas trop pressée mais en attente tout de même


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> de toute façon, celui-ci n'arrivera pas avant le 8 février au moins  le temps d'être expédié etc... pas trop pressée mais en attente tout de même



Je me souviens avoir commandé un pull en laine une fois à la redoute, ben j'lai reçu en plein mois d'Aout, pendant la canicule :rateau:


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir commandé un pull en laine une fois à la redoute, ben j'lai reçu en plein mois d'Aout, pendant la canicule :rateau:



D'un autre coté, tu l'avais commandé début aout, donc c'est un peu normal. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, je trouve ca un peu trop habillé, mais bon...
> Par contre, la cravache, bien !!!!! :love:


mais attends un peu l'été mon biquet :love: je vais pas me découvrir alors que j'ai déjà le bout du nez qui me picote de froid et alors que j'éternue... :love: gné préfère attendre les chaleurs estivales


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais attends un peu l'été mon biquet :love:



Tu ne perds pas la cravache d'ici là, promis ?! :rose: :love:
Je me débrouillerai pour trafiquer les plannings de gardes nocturnes des modos qu'on se fasse un grand prix d'Amérique ! Histoire d'être peinards pour la durée de la course, on organisera une maintenance des forums au même moment !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> le supplice de l'iPod voyons :love:
> 
> autrement là je viens de m'acheter un nouveau top en ligne et j'attends avec impatience qu'il arrive  :love: :love: c'est joli hein la broderie  et c'est tellement plus sympa





Amok a dit:


> Perso, je trouve ca un peu trop habillé, mais bon...
> Par contre, la cravache, bien !!!!! :love:





Amok a dit:


> Tu ne perds pas la cravache d'ici là, promis ?! :rose: :love:
> Je me débrouillerai pour trafiquer les plannings de gardes nocturnes des modos qu'on se fasse un grand prix d'Amérique ! Histoire d'être peinards pour la durée de la course, on organisera une maintenance des forums au même moment !



Si il y a tout dans le colis, je serais toi, je ferais ça de jour, mon loup, parce que le top et la cravache, je dis pas, mais la coiffure, par surprise, dans la pénombre, pour toi, c'est l'infarctus assuré :affraid:


----------



## Pifou80 (30 Janvier 2009)

Je suis en cour de droit du travail.

Plus j'avance, moins je comprends. il est mauvais cet inspecteur du travail.

...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si il y a tout dans le colis, je serais toi, je ferais ça de jour, mon loup, parce que le top et la cravache, je dis pas, mais la coiffure, par surprise, dans la pénombre, pour toi, c'est l'infarctus assuré :affraid:


comment ça "coiffure ... infarctus" ? :affraid: mais c'est que j'ai les cheveux bien peignés et domptés moi monsieur  pas de mauvaise surprise  naméo hein :love:


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ..., je me demande bien ce qu'il faudrait faire pour que les nioubes lisent une annonce annotée "à lire avant de poster", avant d'ouvrir leurs topics au mauvais endroit ! :sick:



Leur interdire d'ouvrir des topics ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> comment ça "coiffure ... infarctus" ? :affraid: mais c'est que j'ai les cheveux bien peignés et domptés moi monsieur  pas de mauvaise surprise  naméo hein :love:



Non, mais je me disais que s'ils fournissaient la cravache, ils devaient aussi fournir la coiffure, et ça, ça fait peur :casse:


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'en profite pour répondre à Mackie :
> 
> - Non, le supplice de l'iPod n'est pas transposable aux filles (à part les peindre en blanc, ce qui est nul).
> - Et non, cela n'a pas d'intérêt que tu fournisses les écouteurs. N'insiste pas.



Très cher Amok,

Je vous ai connu bien plus inventif par le passé. Le supplice de l'ipod est pourtant transposable auxfilles avec un peu d'imagination.

Comme par exemple rendre extérieur les ovaires a l'aide d'une pince bécro et en tirant un coup sec. Puis de procéder comme pour le supplice de l'ipod masculin.


Pour la première étape, je pense que nous pourrons obtenir conseil au près du charlatan de Nice et la langue préhensile de belgique.

Amicalement,
Votre confrère, Bassou.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Traduction franco-italo-sélénite à l'attention de notre Princess :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





merci  ..... :love:


au fait , je peux choisir la couleur rose au lieu de blanc ? 


là maintenant je vais me tartiner , habiller et ....bosser


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là maintenant je vais me tartiner



C'est pour un autoportrait? :rose::love:


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Très cher Amok,
> 
> Je vous ai connu bien plus inventif par le passé. Le supplice de l'ipod est pourtant transposable auxfilles avec un peu d'imagination.
> 
> ...



Très cher Bassou

Loin de moi l'idée de refuser d'appliquer un quelconque supplice aux membresses ! Mais il me semble que votre proposition requiert bien trop de préparation pour une application pratique lors des AES. Un supplice nioubesque, pour être valable, doit pouvoir être pratiqué a très grande échelle en un minimum de temps (après, tout le monde est saoul).

Mais soyez rassuré : devant l'augmentation des inscriptions féminines, nous travaillons actuellement sur la mise au point d'une pratique qui porte le nom provisoire de "Mange Disque".

Les tests actuels sur des inscrites enlevées avant leur participation aux forums se passent parfaitement bien. Mais vous connaissez notre désir d'aller toujours plus loin : si la lecture ne pose aucun problème, nous achoppons encore sur la gravure.
De même, l'association des deux supplices, sur deux nioubs de sexe opposé le subissant de concert dans un espace restreint, semble prometteuse.

Nous ne manquerons pas de vous informer des avancées de ce nouveau service que macg compte offrir dès la prochaine AES.

Cordialement

P/O l'équipe "Recherche et développement"
l'Amok.


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vais me tartiner


 


gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est pour un autoportrait? :rose::love:


 
C'est plutôt le mot technique employé par femme active afin d'attrayer plus ou moins le Mâââle. On dit également: "p'tain t'es tombé dans un pot de peinture ou quoi?"
A l'inverse si ladite femme sort sans ce "tartinage", la réplique serait plutôt: "qu'est ce qui ya t'es malade? t'es toute pâle..."


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> C'est plutôt le mot technique employé par femme active afin d'attrayer plus ou moins le Mâââle. On dit également: "p'tain t'es tombé dans un pot de peinture ou quoi?"



Ça, c'est le cas général, mais notre Princess à nous qu'on a, c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle : elle attraye, avec ou sans tartinage, c'est un don naturel, chez elle, et le tartinage n'a d'autre but que d'éviter de susciter la jalousie des autres membres féminins de son entourage en leur donnant l'impression qu'elle est soumise aux mêmes impératifs qu'elles ! :love:


(Princess  )


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

Ah bon, ben tu devrais faire un loto alors Princess, parce que t'as apparement beaucoup de chance et ce depuis la naissance

Moi c'est l'inverse, avec ou sans tartinage les gens s'enfuient en me voyant ou tombent (dans les pommes, foudroyés de terreur, etc... etc...)


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Très cher Bassou
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de refuser d'appliquer un quelconque supplice aux membresses ! Mais il me semble que votre proposition requiert bien trop de préparation pour une application pratique lors des AES. Un supplice nioubesque, pour être valable, doit pouvoir être pratiqué a très grande échelle en un minimum de temps (après, tout le monde est saoul).
> 
> ...



Très cher Dr Amok,

Je suis avec grand intérêt les produits qui sortent depuis le laboratoire modérateur de Macgé depuis désormais plusieurs années.

Ayant fait parti de la période de béta test du supplice de l'ipod (j'étais assigné au maintien des "volontaires" pendant que vous appliquiez et validiez la procédure), je souhaiterai rejoindre votre équipe pour la période de beta testing pour ce nouveau supplice.

Je vous joins copie de mon CV par aimepé©

Cordialement,
Bassou


----------



## macarel (30 Janvier 2009)

Je range le jardin, vitres de la serre verre (explosé), abri de jardin (explosé), tronçonneuse pour les arbres tombés. Y'a de quoi faire.
Ah oui, j'ai ramassé une petite piscine bleu, modèle coquillage. Il parraît que quelqu'un au Pays Basque la cherche. 
Pas de morts, tout va bien


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

Je suis désolé, hein. Il y a pas doffense ? Par contre, la prochaine fois, avec plaisir. Un bon chili con carne, dhabitude, je suis partant. Mais là, je je fais un régime, à base de à base de _ouiches_ lorraines.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

J'essais de développer un plugin pour GLPI.... pas facile étant donné que je ne connais pas l'applic.... hum hum...

comment ça je suis sur macgeneration pendant le boulot ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2009)

Ptain, c'est pas possible...  Lausanne est un véritable nid !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est pas possible...  Lausanne est un véritable nid !




Ca dépend.... un nid de quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

_Lausanne,_
_Lausanne_
_donne bien mal à la tête_


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> Ca dépend.... un nid de quoi ? :mouais:



C'est le nid à Mackie, reste plus qu'à imaginer :mouais:


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2009)

Trop de monde qui coduit n'importe comment 

C'est 2 points le clignotant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Je divague dans le forum en sirotant un petit whisky, toujours quelque lecture interessante pour un recent switcher.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Trop de monde qui coduit n'importe comment
> 
> C'est 2 points le clignotant



A partir de combien de clignotants on gagne, parce que dans la rue y'en a plein à casser


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Wallalai ?

Mais la bouteille est consignée, faudra penser à la rammener.


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Je divague dans le forum en sirotant un petit whisky, toujours quelque lecture interessante pour un recent switcher.



On dit pas divaguer, on dit errer :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Décati. Et lamentable, aussi.


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Janvier 2009)

Bon, là, je crois que je vais rentrer à la maison.

Me réjouis de boire des verres ce soir  Enfin, c'est vendredi!


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Janvier 2009)

tout pareil :love: c'est vendredi :love: et tout ce qui va avec  j'attends avec impatience la fin du travail pour aller rejoindre mon meilleur ami et passer une bonne soirée


----------



## itako (30 Janvier 2009)

ouééé vendredi wééé \o/ et moi je travail demain ouééé \o/ 

Auchan et les palettes sont à moi.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Janvier 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Bon, là, je crois que je vais rentrer à la maison.
> 
> Me réjouis de boire des verres ce soir  Enfin, c'est vendredi!





Modern__Thing a dit:


> tout pareil :love: c'est vendredi :love: et tout ce qui va avec  j'attends avec impatience la fin du travail pour aller rejoindre mon meilleur ami et passer une bonne soirée



[youtube]7zB0RygrYy8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai fini la première moitié de l'interrégion sud-est du CSCT.

Et bah les sujets ils étaient comme ça :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-9L-RZkod4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y-9L-RZkod4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Autant dire que la vérité sera ailleurs que sur ma copie


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Janvier 2009)

J'ai foiré un DS de maths quelques heures plus tôt, et j'me demande encore comment j'ai fait pour foirer ce put*** de calcul de dérivé et cette factorisation de merd* !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> J'ai foiré un DS de maths quelques heures plus tôt, et j'me demande encore comment j'ai fait pour foirer ce put*** de calcul de dérivé et cette factorisation de merd* !!


 
bah...
tu passeras juste de JulienRkt à JulienRklé, c'est pas loin...
















Désolé.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> bah...
> tu passeras juste de JulienRkt à JulienRklé, c'est pas loin...
> 
> 
> ...




Nan mais de toute façon, je ne foire que les choses faciles... Sinon il n'y a pas de plaisir :love:


----------



## huexley (30 Janvier 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Nan mais de toute façon, je ne foire que les choses faciles... Sinon il n'y a pas de plaisir :love:



je déballe ma nouvelle stab de plongée :love:


----------



## jugnin (30 Janvier 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> J'ai foiré un DS de maths quelques heures plus tôt, et j'me demande encore comment j'ai fait pour foirer ce put*** de calcul de dérivé et cette factorisation de merd* !!



Ben, t'es nul ?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> je déballe ma nouvelle stab de plongée :love:



T'es passé à la wing ?


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben, t'es nul ?


Je ne te permet pas !
Dire que j'ai du mal à travailler à l'heure de la sieste est déjà beaucoup plus juste


----------



## huexley (30 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es passé à la wing ?



oui une masterlift tek :loveacheté d'occaz, l'autre m'allait pu' j'ai trop perdu de poids)


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2009)

Ah, mais c'est pas une vraie ouingue çà


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2009)

huexley a dit:


> ... l'autre m'allait pu' j'ai trop perdu de poids...



Ouai, un peu comme moi quoi...   


Bon en parlant d'aquatique, c'est vrai qu'il va falloir que j'investisse dans une combi... j'suis un peu boudiné là...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2009)

Le néoprène a rétréci pendant les fêtes ?


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai, un peu comme moi quoi...
> 
> 
> Bon en parlant d'aquatique, c'est vrai qu'il va falloir que j'investisse dans une combi... j'suis un peu boudiné là...






gKatarn a dit:


> Le néoprène a rétréci pendant les fêtes ?







P'tain j'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec LeConcombreMaské quand elle a été postée celle là... D'ailleurs c'est pas gKatarn qui l'avait envoyée?


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2009)

Si si, mais là, il a mangé des fayots


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

ça va pas sentir bon


----------



## Lamégère (30 Janvier 2009)

C'est normal que ça pique les yeux alors?


----------



## huexley (30 Janvier 2009)

*OH MY GOD* Et dire que je trouvais mes fantasmes bizarres 

(et oui c'est pas une vraie de vraie wouingue  )


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> P'tain j'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec LeConcombreMaské quand elle a été postée celle là... D'ailleurs c'est pas gKatarn qui l'avait envoyée?



C'est ça de manger du cassoulet avant de mettre sa combi sado maso


----------



## Chaïtan (31 Janvier 2009)

Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme. Tente de rester calme...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2009)

X avait raison, c'est un véritable repère de mangeurs de clown ici !... 

Il y a même des vrais morceaux de lecture expliquée dedans !! :sleep:

Bande de nazes...


----------



## Lio70 (31 Janvier 2009)

Bah, la, j'me tate. Non, c'est pas ce que vous croyez.

Je viens de me faire un super petit dejeuner (fromage, jambon, tomate et concombre sans masque) apres avoir envoye un mail a cherie en Pologne. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir envie de me taper 1200 bornes pour passer la St Valentin avec elle.

Z'en pensez quoi, vous?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2009)

Lio70 a dit:


> Z'en pensez quoi, vous?



Que pour l'évaluation des risques engendrés par ce genre de décision, t'es gentil, tu fais comme si on était pas là !


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2009)

Lio70 a dit:


> Bah, la, j'me tate. Non, c'est pas ce que vous croyez.
> 
> Je viens de me faire un super petit dejeuner (fromage, jambon, tomate et concombre sans masque) apres avoir envoye un mail a cherie en Pologne. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir envie de me taper 1200 bornes pour passer la St Valentin avec elle.
> 
> Z'en pensez quoi, vous?


je pense que c'est toujours du cas par cas  il faut voir le pour et le contre :love: mais pourquoi pas, ça peut être romantique nan ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

je fais de l'électricité  hop un différentiel 30 mA posé :love:


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2009)

/là, je vais réinstaller Tiger sur mon vieux PB12


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /là, je vais réinstaller Tiger sur mon vieux PB12



Vraiment un samedi de merde finalement ...


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

la je cherche une scie cloche de Ø 71 mm :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Je parcours tout les sites internet qui pourraient me permettre de trouver une solution afin de partir à l'étranger dans le cadre des mes études....

Et c'est vraiment, mais vraiment jamais clair et précis :sleep::sleep::mouais::mouais:


----------



## yret (31 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de skier chez moi sous un ciel magnifique ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2009)

là j'attends d'avoir fini le boulot pour rentrer  (en gros encore 3h30 à tenir :rateau: ) snif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cherche une scie cloche de Ø 71 mm :rateau:



On a des cloches assez sciantes, par ici, mais le diamètre, je sais pas si ça va aller ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de faire une recherche gougueule, et surprise...




Allo, Benjamin ?

:modo::modo::affraid:


----------



## Dead head (31 Janvier 2009)

Je vais profiter du soleil, et me promener Paris


----------



## DeepDark (31 Janvier 2009)

Tu n'est pas le seul 
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/qui-a-hacke-google-251875.html#post4989866


Et j'espère que ce n'est qu'une question de temps 

Parce que me taper Yahoo et consorts, pas envie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Je vais préparer les spag' .


----------



## kisbizz (31 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais préparer les spag' .



et moi je me mets a ta table pour manger  



ben oui; pas encore mangé auj, viens juste de rentrer ... je me suis sauvée


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

Bon j'ai finis mes travaux d'electricité, la premier borne Airport est en place, reste demain a mettre la 2 em en WDS :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2009)

là je vais terminer de manger puis je vais tester ces fameuses leçons de guitare GarageBand :love: histoire d'apprendre quelques accords  (déjà fait la première, je demande à voir le reste   )


----------



## gKatarn (31 Janvier 2009)

/aperotimeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Janvier 2009)

Je déprime... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Je corrige un précédent message imbécile car j'ai réalisé qu'il arrivait en haut de page. J'en suis à mon 4444 ème post sur macgé !


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'en suis à mon 4444 ème post sur macgé !



On en voit certains à plus de 10 000 ... ça paye le flood


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On en voit certains à plus de 10 000 ... ça paye le flood



le flood n'explique pas tout


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le flood n'explique pas tout



Je sais, je sais, mais on peut quand même taquiner un peu les anciens non ?


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je sais, je sais, mais on peut quand même taquiner un peu les anciens non ?



on a le ban facile


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on a le ban facile



c'est bien le problème, dès qu'on a un peu de pouvoir on est tenté d'en abuser !


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> c'est bien le problème, dès qu'on a un peu de pouvoir on est tenté d'en abuser !



non, le monnayer


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2009)

Je soigne cette p****n de grippe


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2009)

Là, je finis de scanner ces pochettes des 33 tours que j'ai numérisés la semaine passée, pour en faire les jaquettes des CD que j'ai gravé ! 




Sexy, isn't it ?


----------



## yret (1 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je déprime... :rateau:



ben oui mais au vu de ton avatar (et du temps qu'il y fait) c'est normal ! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2009)

là je bois mon café en écoutant les derniers morceaux d'électro achetés sur iTunes et en lisant les news etc...  je viens de me lever :sleep: 

bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Préparation d'un plateau petit déj' pour ensuite retourner sous la couette 

Ahh les croissant arrivent! :love:

Bon dimanche à vous!


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2009)

Je suis juste en train de me demander ce que je vais bien pouvoir mettre sur moi pour sortir cet après-midi, car la température a sacrément baissé. Il fait très beau, et je veux en profiter.


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

là je finalise des produits d'accueil pour un client hôtelier... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Je classe mes 800 fonds d'écran :sleep:.


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

là, je commence un flyer pour cette espèce de St-Valentin à la... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> là, je commence un flyer pour cette espèce de St-Valentin à la... :mouais:



ah ... bon je m'occupe de pitchoune durant ce temps la


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ah ... bon je m'occupe de pitchoune durant ce temps la



Un peu d'électricité ne lui fera pas de mal...
:love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Un peu d'électricité ne lui fera pas de mal...
> :love:



ouuuaiii


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2009)

Je dois me mettre à un devoir de maths Terrible à bientôt 32 ans !


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ouuuaiii



j'ai plus faim...


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

la je regarde les horaires de train pour faire venir pitchoune a paris


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je regarde les horaires de train pour faire venir pitchoune a paris



Ben voyons :mouais::hein:

Et c'est qui qui va me faire la vaisselle ce soir!!! 


:rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Ben voyons :mouais::hein:
> 
> Et c'est qui qui va me faire la vaisselle ce soir!!!
> 
> ...



des bouteilles sont en route pour chez webo, tu vois avec lui


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

Là?

Je floode bêtement sur MacG au lieu d'avancer dans mes révisions d'IRM pour les examens de demain...


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Ben voyons :mouais::hein:
> 
> Et c'est qui qui va me faire la vaisselle ce soir!!!
> 
> ...



Oh là malheureux  à ce tarif là, je crois que je vais monter à Paris moi!

Non mais ces mecs... tous les mêmes... et pis si t'es pas content, t'as cas retourner chez ta mère! Na!


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Oh là malheureux  à ce tarif là, je crois que je vais monter à Paris moi!
> 
> Non mais ces mecs... tous les mêmes... et pis si t'es pas content, t'as cas retourner chez ta mère! Na!



la je regarde de très bon restau et un hôtel 4 étoiles


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je regarde de très bon restau et un hôtel 4 étoiles



Je laisse tomber... t'as gagné... t'es le plus fort!


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Je laisse tomber... t'as gagné... t'es le plus fort!


:mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> :mouais:



J'déconne :love:

Bon.. je ferais la vaisselle et Sophie le Risotto :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Je laisse tomber... t'as gagné... t'es le plus fort!



depuis 1515 les français gagne toujours en Suisse


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> depuis 1515 les français gagne toujours en Suisse



Prout. 

Pour détendre l'athmosphère, "ojourdui Mackie fé un expèriense" 

[YOUTUBE]MAcc8CPhlO4[/YOUTUBE]
:love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

mais qui me parle ?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Prout.
> 
> Pour détendre l'athmosphère, "ojourdui Mackie fé un expèriense"
> 
> ...



Santé


----------



## iDiot (1 Février 2009)

Je découvre l'organisation du système nerveux central.


Quel casse-tête


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais qui me parle ?


la petite voix dans ta tête 

 :love:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> la petite voix dans ta tête
> 
> :love:



la version suisse qui cherche la démo de pompier plus exactement


----------



## Dead head (1 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Je découvre l'organisation du système nerveux central.
> 
> 
> Quel casse-tête



Vu ton avatar, il n'y a pas grand chose à découvrir &#8212; comme pour moi.


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Je découvre l'organisation du système nerveux central.
> 
> 
> Quel casse-tête



Te plains pas je suis dans les syndromes pyramidaux et extra-pyramidaux :sleep:


----------



## DeepDark (1 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Je découvre l'organisation du système nerveux central.
> 
> 
> Quel casse-tête


Et pourtant... 



:love:


----------



## BS0D (1 Février 2009)

suis en train de faire de l'assistance (eh ouais, suis au boulot jusuq'à 23h moi, et je dois bosser sur windaube... quel triste dimanche!)

Triste sort...


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> J'déconne :love:
> 
> Bon.. je ferai*s* la vaisselle et Sophie le Risotto :love:



Pourquoi t'as mis ton verbe au conditionnel toi  C'est du futur!!! Grrrrr! Faudra que je te le répète combien de fois???


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

Il neige ! :love:


----------



## benjamin (1 Février 2009)

À La Clusaz également.  
Donc, j'étais en train de vérifier les centimètres de neige qui m'attendent à la fin du mois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Te plains pas je suis dans les syndromes pyramidaux et extra-pyramidaux :sleep:



Il n'y a pas pire amygdale ! :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Pourquoi t'as mis ton verbe au conditionnel toi  C'est du futur!!! Grrrrr! Faudra que je te le répète combien de fois???



Là... je viens de me payer la honte... :rose:


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Je découvre l'organisation du système nerveux central.
> 
> 
> Quel casse-tête



J'ai des exams là dessus vendredi. Faich'


----------



## joubichou (1 Février 2009)

je poste une photo de mon fils sur vos plus belles photos


----------



## DeepDark (1 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai des exams là dessus vendredi. Faich'


Moi c'était la semaine passée 






Sinon conduite sur neige :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Pourquoi t'as mis ton verbe au conditionnel toi  C'est du futur!!! Grrrrr! Faudra que je te le répète combien de fois???



Les tâches ménagères sont souvent au conditionnel chez les XY


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2009)

Mal au crâne du dimanche


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Mal au crâne du dimanche



Une tisane et au lit


----------



## benjamin (1 Février 2009)

Là, j'échange quelques mots avec alèm sur Facebook, dissertant sur la futilité assumée des réseaux sociaux.


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Les tâches ménagères sont souvent au conditionnel chez les XY



là j'écris un post pendant que Pitchoune fais la vaisselle... comme quoi le conditionelle c'est parfois le présent 

:rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> là j'écris un post pendant que Pitchoune fais la vaisselle... comme quoi le conditionelle c'est parfois le présent
> 
> :rateau:



:mouais: C'est Mackie qui t'a appris à écrire?


----------



## benjamin (1 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> :mouais: C'est Mackie qui t'a appris à écrire?



J'espère tout de même que tu t'es essuyé les mains entre temps.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, j'échange quelques mots avec alèm sur Facebook, dissertant sur la futilité assumée des réseaux sociaux.



Faire clore son compte sur macg pour aller causer sur fessebouc, quelle déchéance :love:


----------



## tobilianok (1 Février 2009)

moi je galere car je ne trouve pas Mail ...


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Je joue


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

Je monte mon blog


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je monte mon blog



c'est quoi l'adresse, que je lache un com'


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi l'adresse, que je lache un com'



http://huexley.skyblog.com


----------



## tobilianok (1 Février 2009)

personne ne connaît un post sur l'app Mail car je suis utilisateur de mac depuis très peut et mon Mac OS 10 est dépourvu de Mail ...


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

Là je spray une araignée au baygon!


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Février 2009)

tobilianok a dit:


> personne ne connaît un post sur l'app Mail car je suis utilisateur de mac depuis très peut et mon Mac OS 10 est dépourvu de Mail ...



Dans le dossier Applications, il n'y ai pas ?


----------



## tobilianok (1 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dans le dossier Applications, il n'y ai pas ?



ben non et je cherche comme un fou ... j'ai reinstall plusieur foie mais je ne trouve rien sur le cd non plus ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

tobilianok a dit:


> personne ne connaît un post sur l'app Mail car je suis utilisateur de mac depuis très peut et mon Mac OS 10 est dépourvu de Mail ...





tobilianok a dit:


> ben non et je cherche comme un fou ... j'ai reinstall plusieur foie mais je ne trouve rien sur le cd non plus ...



Ben, si tu allais voir dans "Internet et réseau" si des fois on en parle pas  

Ici, c'est le bar, les forums techniques, c'est plus bas dans la liste !


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Là je spray une araignée au baygon!



là je me dis qu'il faut que je trouve plus fort----- elle court toujours 

et si je lui balançais du Cilit Bang! :love::rateau:


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Là je spray une araignée au baygon!



_Je suis un rebelle suisse ...wouooohhhh ... pas peur de la police .... _


----------



## iMax (1 Février 2009)

Ta gueule Mackie.


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Février 2009)

En train de m'arracher les cheveux sur la gestion IMAP entre Gmail et l'application Mail...
Comment ça peut être aussi bien fait sur iPhone et aussi mal fichu sur Mac ?


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

mais qui me parle ?


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> là je me dis qu'il faut que je trouve plus fort----- elle court toujours
> 
> et si je lui balançais du Cilit Bang! :love::rateau:




baygon + feu = Instant Win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Pour l'adresse de mon blog peut-être quand ca aura avancé un (ne pas oublier de cocher la protection anti-flood `)


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> _Je suis un rebelle suisse ...wouooohhhh ... pas peur de la police .... _



pin pom pin pom :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais qui me parle ?



C'est la voix!
:rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> baygon + feu = Instant Win
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taré!!! comme moi


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> baygon + feu = Instant Win



42 fillette, nette et efficace


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Taré!!! comme moi



Des fois je me demande comment j'ai pu survivre mon enfance avec tout mes doigts :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Février 2009)

Vous voulez pas créer un club anonyme entre vous tous là ?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 42 fillette, nette et efficace






huexley a dit:


> Des fois je me demande comment j'ai pu survivre mon enfance avec tout mes doigts :love:



Des fois je me dis qu je suis sain


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Des fois je me demande comment j'ai pu survivre mon enfance avec tout mes doigts :love:



a le nitrate d'amonium :love: ou les pétards emballé dans du papier d'alu le tout mis dans un micro onde trouvé aux monstres :love:

Ne le faite pas chez vous c'est super dangereux :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous voulez pas créer un club anonyme entre vous tous là ?



Alcooliques anonymes ?


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a le nitrate d'amonium :love: ou les pétards emballé dans du papier d'alu le tout mis dans un micro onde trouvé aux monstres :love:
> 
> Ne le faite pas chez vous c'est super dangereux :affraid:



on vas touuus mourrrire!!! :love:


----------



## LeSqual (1 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Alcooliques anonymes ?



pas anonyme...non...


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> pas anonyme...non...



alcoliques par contre c'est négociable


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> alcoliques par contre c'est négociable



j'ai été voir au frigo, j'ai plus qu'une Presidente


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai été voir au frigo, j'ai plus qu'une Presidente



Moi j'ai fait le plein de rhum hier :love:

Un petit 18ans panaméen délicieux


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

le rhum servira pour les crêpes demain


----------



## huexley (1 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le rhum servira pour les crêpes demain



  ce gachis


----------



## adrenergique (1 Février 2009)

Je bosse :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Février 2009)

là je viens de terminer la répèt des accords que j'ai appris hier à la guitare  (mici GarageBand :love: ) et je vais dormir :sleep:

bonsoir tout le monde


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2009)

Je me réveille, et vais prendre mon café. :sleep:


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2009)

Original.


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Je pars bosser, sous la pluie...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Je pars bosser, sous la pluie...



C'est ça ouais!


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2009)

Je pars bosser, sous la neige.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je pars bosser, sous la neige.



 ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

'Tain d'Adèle©!!! Avec 35 départements en alerte neige, ils vont être nombreux à venir nous geler les burnes ici... :mouais:


----------



## benjamin (2 Février 2009)

Putain, s'apercevoir au réveil que Michel Barnier vous suit sur Twitter, alors que vous n'avez rien demandé, ça fout un de ces chocs. 

Tout ça pour lire :


> Je déjeune avec Rachida dans un petit restaurant que je connais bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Tu m'as tout bousillé mon beau "6 sujets à la suite au bar"!!!!


----------



## benjamin (2 Février 2009)

Quatre suffisaient pour être en finale, tu sais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Nan nan nan... LCCM fait des 5 à la suite...


----------



## huexley (2 Février 2009)

Je me dit que je devrais me mettre un peu au PHP / CSS pour comprendre ce que je fous avec mon blog


----------



## benjamin (2 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je me dit que je devrais me mettre un peu au PHP / CSS pour comprendre ce que je fous avec mon blog


Je me suis dit souvent pareil avec ces forums.


----------



## Grug (2 Février 2009)

J'attends que soient dégagées les 3 voitures en travers de ma rue pour pouvoir aller bosser&#8230;
Vais me refaire un café tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

J'attends 3 de mes collègues bloqués pour commencer à bosser devant un Powermac 867 Mhz qui a bien du mal à surfer sur Internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'attends 3 de mes collègues bloqués pour commencer à bosser devant un Powermac 867 Mhz qui a bien du mal à surfer sur Internet.



Je surfe sur internet avec un PowerMac 733 Mhz, qui fait ça sans la moindre difficulté


----------



## adrenergique (2 Février 2009)

Pour changer: Je bosse... La cancéro tiens, ça c'est du changement! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

là je me prépare psychologiquement à aller à Bruxelles demain faire une certification Final Cut Pro


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je me prépare psychologiquement à aller à Bruxelles demain faire une certification Final Cut Pro



Aaah ! Tu vas enfin pouvoir profiter de toute cette bonne pollution dont nous parlions l'autre jour ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

ne m'en parle même pas  je dois me lever tôt pour prendre le train, ô joie :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... LCCM fait des 5 à la suite...



Surement pas dans ce fil de "qualité" que je parcours chaque fois avec stupeur et étonnement  :sleep: ...

X. a raison, heureusement qu'il a été réouvert... que feraient les suisses le dimanche sinon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2009)

Je redécouvre cet topic et je me dis qu'il mériterait une réouverture.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2009)

T'es à court d'inspiration ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2009)

Merde, il neige 

Edit:
Il neige plus 

Edit 2:
En faite c'est n'importe quoi le temps :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Je suis en cours de recherche de stage que j'ai déjà trouvé.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

Je me dis que mon ex commence à mes les péter


----------



## meskh (2 Février 2009)

Goûter avec des gaillettes, oui oui des gaillettes en regardant Cars, qui est très sympa au demeurant


----------



## youyou54 (2 Février 2009)

Quant à moi, je corrige des copies :sick:
... et je commence à envisager sérieusement de créer un petit générateur de nombres aléatoires :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

youyou54 a dit:


> ... et je commence à envisager sérieusement de créer un petit générateur de nombres aléatoires :rateau:


Pas besoin...

Les escaliers suffisent amplement :love:


----------



## youyou54 (2 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Pas besoin...
> Les escaliers suffisent amplement :love:



Oui ... Mais après faut tout ramasser 
Je suis fainéant en plus


----------



## itako (2 Février 2009)

http://www.jeuxjeuxjeux.fr/jeu/jeux-plateforme/1162-more-bloons.html 
Personne veut m'aider à passer le 17?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> http://www.jeuxjeuxjeux.fr/jeu/jeux-plateforme/1162-more-bloons.html
> Personne veut m'aider à passer le 17?



Pourquoi ? On est bien, dans le 17, demande à Bobbypustule ! :love:


----------



## youyou54 (2 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> http://www.jeuxjeuxjeux.fr/jeu/jeux-plateforme/1162-more-bloons.html
> Personne veut m'aider à passer le 17?



Ohlala tu m'as fait perdre du temps :rateau:
Bon c'est facile vise la bombe en haut à gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Xanax et paf :sleep:.


----------



## meskh (2 Février 2009)

Partir au taf :sleep:


----------



## youyou54 (2 Février 2009)

itako a dit:


> http://www.jeuxjeuxjeux.fr/jeu/jeux-plateforme/1162-more-bloons.html



Ou comment perdre son temps quand on en a pas beaucoup 
Heureusement que j'ai triché à partir du niveau 20  (Mais c'était dur quand même ... )


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2009)

Le cheat, c'est mal


----------



## DeepDark (2 Février 2009)

Je me prend la tête avec mon ex... 



Et je me fais plaisir :love:


@ itako : Oh que si, j'ai pu enfin lui dire tout plein de choses très méchantes...
Mais vraies...

Edit : Et ça fait du bien


----------



## itako (2 Février 2009)

Je sais pas si s'agiter le chibre en parlant avec son ex c'est la meilleur des solutions.

@gKatarn: je suis d'accord, mais dans l'esprit, il la fait.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je me prend la tête avec mon ex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon sinon elle est avec quelqu'un maintenant ton ex ? 

:rateau:


----------



## iMax (2 Février 2009)

Là je fais mumuse avec iLife et iWork '09.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Je range mes petits affaires, j'envoie des mp...

Bref, je me prépare à vous dire au revoir


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je range mes petits affaires, j'envoie des mp...
> 
> Bref, je me prépare à vous dire au revoir



Je te cherche...


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2009)

Là?

Je viens de trouver mon prochain périphérique USB. 

[YOUTUBE]yEwxy8o6UNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2009)

le modèle plus gros est cool aussi... Mais je ne mettrais pas Windows dedans.... 

[YOUTUBE]CoA-m5iHG9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

Je continue ma collection de rétroviseurs


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> le modèle plus gros est cool aussi... Mais je ne mettrais pas Windows dedans....



là, maintenant, faut que tu me trouve la vidéo du mec qui se verse une bière en même temps qu'il tourne... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

je viens de bannir :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

Et ? c'était bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Meilleur que le sexe il paraît.


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2009)

Je regarde tomber quelques gros flocons par la fenêtre du bureau, sans espoir de voir ça tenir et en rêvant de l'Aigoual où la couche passera les 2 mètres d'ici midi sans doute.


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de bannir :love:




Qui?


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

le soleil brille sur le petit basilic que j'essaye de faire passer l'hiver (la plante... pas le serpent)


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Meilleur que le sexe il paraît.


 
Tu dis ça parce que t'es encore puceau...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'es encore puceau...


de la part d'une frigide, c'est un peu fort de café


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> de la part d'une frigide, c'est un peu fort de café



la, je me dis que ça va partir en sucette et que mon Roi va venir fouetter


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> la, je me dis que ça va partir en sucette et que mon Roi va venir fouetter


nan nan... vas pas partir en sucette, TU vas rester là pour la sucette... aller à genoux  et tu gardes bien tout... on re-crache pas


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'es encore puceau...



Plutôt pask'il n'est pas modo ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Février 2009)

Je regarde tomber la neige en écoutant _Roméo et Juliette_ de Gounod, et en espérant que le jury de ce matin ne m'en voudra pas trop de m'être plantée sur les traitements du palu en zones de chloroquino-résistance.


----------



## meskh (3 Février 2009)

Réveil douloureux après une nuit qui ne l'était pas moins :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan nan... vas pas partir en sucette, TU vas rester là pour la sucette... aller à genoux  et tu gardes bien tout... on re-crache pas



Cuic! et plus de kiki pour "Sin"!
le grand méchant Squal a fermé sa mâchoire


----------



## iMax (3 Février 2009)

Révisions... :hein:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> la, je me dis que ça va partir en sucette et que mon Roi va venir fouetter



Merci mon bon squal.
:love:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Merci mon bon squal.
> :love:




Toujours là pour vous servir mon Maître
:love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2009)

Là ? 

Je fais un mail à mon responsable BNP pour lui donner la liste exhaustive des sites que j'ai eu besoin de consulter aujourd'hui à titre professionnel sans y arriver, puisque depuis ce matin, ils ont décidé de nous supprimer l'accès à internet. Paraîtrait qu'on y va trop et du coup on bosse pas assez.

On verra bien laquelle des 2 solutions nous fait le moins bosser&#8230;


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Février 2009)

La, ben j'me dis que la journée est bientôt finie  Vivement! :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (3 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> La, ben j'me dis que la journée est bientôt finie  Vivement! :sleep:



là je me dis que je me réjouis que tu soit rentrée :love:


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> de la part d'une frigide, c'est un peu fort de café


 Faut tester avant d'affirmer 

Je finis une commande client, c'est chiant


----------



## kuep (3 Février 2009)

Je reboo


----------



## kuep (3 Février 2009)

...t.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Je lis vos messages intéressants .


----------



## adrenergique (3 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> ...t.



6 min pour rebooter... Intéressant tu tournes sur quoi? 

Je tente de me motiver pour le boulot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2009)

Là, je viens de finir de remonter la dalle récupérée sur un Lombard pour remplacer celle, cassée, de mon Pismo. C'est beau, un Pismo avecc une dalle pas cassée ! :love: Du coup, je viens sur MacGe avec, et je me dis que ce bon vieux Powerbook n'a pas pris une ride, sauf pitêt l'USB qui est en version 1.1.

Bon, ménant, je vais aller informer les lecteurs de "dons de Mac" de quelques trucs qui devraient faire deux ou trois heureux parmi eux !


----------



## Dead head (3 Février 2009)

Je baille.


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

la je me dis que j'aurai pas du manger ce chili con carne ce midi même si il était bon :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me dis que j'aurai pas du manger ce chili con carne ce midi même si il était bon :love:


là je pense qu'il s'est plutôt choppé une dissenterie en découchant dans une camionette à vincennes


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2009)

on dit dysenterie  déjà  et puis le chili ça donne des gaz


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on dit dysenterie  déjà  et puis le chili ça donne des gaz



Fallais pas faire d'annulingus, bêta


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on dit dysenterie  déjà  et puis le chili ça donne des gaz



Mackie qui donne des leçons d'orthographe ? :mouais: 
C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Je pars au boulot.



macinside a dit:


> on dit dysenterie  déjà  et puis le chili ça donne des gaz



Et alors, ces gazs? Passés?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Mackie qui donne des leçons d'orthographe ? :mouais:
> C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.



Laisse, ça pourrait donner des résultats marrants intéressants !


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

je ss au boulot et je me fais chier: mon rdv de 9h est pas venu...


----------



## Dead head (4 Février 2009)

Je vous lis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Je pars au boulot.
> 
> 
> 
> Et alors, ces gazs? Passés?



Quand son collègue a ouvert la fenêtre, Mackie, propulsé par la pression s'est envolé.
On l'a perdu de vue quelques minutes après.
Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles, nous sommes preneurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand son collègue a ouvert la fenêtre, Mackie, propulsé par la pression s'est envolé.
> On l'a perdu de vue quelques minutes après.
> Si quelqu'un a des nouvelles, nous sommes preneurs.



Oh, il n'est pas allé loin, il a juste traversé l'avenue Parmentier, il est en face, sur le toit de Beaubourg !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il n'est pas allé loin, il a juste traversé l'avenue Parmentier, il est en face, sur le toit de Beaubourg !



Mon Doc! Si il a atterri chez Georges, ils vont le garder en croyant que c'est une oeuvre d'art!


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> je ss au boulot et je me fais chier: mon rdv de 9h est pas venu...



ll va se faire facturer la consultation ? :love:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> ll va se faire facturer la consultation ? :love:



Y'a des chances. Mais c'était un CMU  

Naaaan, y'a pas de lien cause-conséquences


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Février 2009)

Je regrette que la neige ait fondu si vite. Mais d'un autre côté il fait super beau. On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je regrette que la neige ait fondu si vite. Mais d'un autre côté il fait super beau. On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.



marrions nous


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> marrions nous


si vous faites des petits, laissez en pour qu'on fasse des expériences dessus


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> marrions nous



Il faut en discuter, mais je ne rejette pas l'idée au premier abord  Il me faut un mari geek ! Comme ça, quand je serai de garde, je le collerai devant l'ordinateur ou la Wii et je serai sûre de sa fidélité 



Sindanárië a dit:


> si vous faites des petits, laissez en pour qu'on fasse des expériences dessus



C'est plutôt eux qui feraient des expériences sur toi


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il faut en discuter, mais je ne rejette pas l'idée au premier abord  Il me faut un mari geek ! Comme ça, quand je serai de garde, je le collerai devant l'ordinateur ou la Wii et *je serai sûre de sa fidélité*



Mon doc, ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

bon, c'est toujours les teoz qui vont a Clermont ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2009)

Je m'impatiente avant d'aller chercher mon iPhone ce soir et j'espère qu'il sera arrivé


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2009)

Ah, on ne te l'a pas dit ? Le camion est tombé en panne, et il s'est fait cambrioler pendant que le chauffeur avait le nez sous son capot. C'est ballot, non ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Tu serais le seul pas au courant?

c'est balo ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2009)

même pas en rêve :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mon doc, ce qu'il ne faut pas lire.



Oui. Tout un enseignement médical de base à refaire  Normalement les cours débutent dès la première année pourtant


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui. Toute un enseignement médical de base à refaire  Normalement les cours débutent dès la première année pourtant



Oué alors ça c'est du flan, ça devient retenable réellement qu'à partir de la 4eme voir 5eme année


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il me faut un mari geek !


 
Innocente !

Il va te coûter la peau des fesses en matos et en chips (dont il aura sans arrêt des miettes dans les cheveux et les poils).
Il ne te touchera pas, à moins que tu t'upgrade.
Tu auras honte de le montrer à tes copines.
Il ne te touchera pas, de toutes façons, il a un truc en cours, t'es gentille, tu fermes la porte en sortant, laisse le coca, merci, casse-toi! (et hop alt-tab - site de cul avec des chèvres et des nains hyper-membrés urk urk urk)

Le seul avantage c'est que tu feras des économies sur les somnifères - il lui suffira de te parler plus de dix secondes et zzzzzzzzzzz

Non, t'emmerdes pas.
Prends un amant.
Voire plusieurs.

En même temps ?
C'est toi qui voit.


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

Un amant nain, même.

Ou un bouc.


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Innocente !
> 
> Il va te coûter la peau des fesses en matos et en chips (dont il aura sans arrêt des miettes dans les cheveux et les poils).
> Il ne te touchera pas, à moins que tu t'upgrade.
> ...



C'est pitétre ce qu'elle recherche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Innocente !
> 
> Il va te coûter la peau des fesses en matos et en chips (dont il aura sans arrêt des miettes dans les cheveux et les poils).
> Il ne te touchera pas, à moins que tu t'upgrade.
> ...


Nioube. C'est pas alt-tab mais cmd-tab.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Un amant nain, même.
> 
> Ou un bouc.


 
T'as une miette de chips, là...
Hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Nioube. C'est pas alt-tab mais cmd-tab.


 
Non, c'est jpmiss qui vient ici parce qu'il aime les produits Apple - moi c'est juste parce que j'ai vu de la lumière. Alors, tes trucs techniques, là, hein ?

Et puis, t'as une miette de chips entre les dents, là...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

gné reçu mon beau top :love: suis contente  yes, yes, yessssssss :love: 

non le fouet ne fait pas partie du kit


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2009)

il est livré avec la cravache? :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Et voilà, une injection de beau top et on se sent plus belle ?







Sinon, là maintenant, je regarde trois collègues penchés sur un problème et je me dis qu'il serait peut-être temps que je m'y mette...
Mais chuuuuuuuuut !
je crois qu'ils ne m'ont pas vu.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, c'est jpmiss qui vient ici parce qu'il aime les produits Apple - moi c'est juste parce que j'ai vu de la lumière. Alors, tes trucs techniques, là, hein ?
> 
> Et puis, t'as une miette de chips entre les dents, là...



(psst, mon vieux Ponk, tu t'es trompé de fil. Mais il ne faut pas t'inquiéter pour si peu, ça arrive même aux meilleurs)


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et voilà, une injection de beau top et on se sent plus belle ?


pas besoin d'un top pour me sentir (plus) belle en même temps  mais bon, si en plus il est confortable et meuuuuugnon  :love: (vive le 100% coton  )


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bon, c'est toujours les teoz qui vont a Clermont ?



Ouaip 




Modern__Thing a dit:


> pas besoin d'un top pour me sentir (plus) belle en même temps  mais bon, si en plus il est confortable et meuuuuugnon  :love: (vive le 100% coton  )



Un petit autoportrait pour fêter ça ? :love: :love:


----------



## huexley (4 Février 2009)

Je fais plus rien, le serveur lotus dont j'importais les mails vient de rendre l'âme


----------



## teo (4 Février 2009)

Ben je viens de claquer la bise au :love: Roberto Vendez  :love: , par le plus grand des hasards, à l'expo 80+80 Photo_Graphisme en face de chez moi 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je fais plus rien, le serveur lotus dont j'importais les mails vient de rendre l'âme


 
Ce n'était pas un Lotus triple épaisseur alors, ils sont super résistant !

Mais sûr que, quand ça craque... T'es dans la merde !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Il y a eu quelques flocons sur l'Essonne ce midi mais grand soleil ensuite. Là j'écoute la neige fondre.


----------



## huexley (4 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce n'était pas un Lotus triple épaisseur alors, ils sont super résistant !
> 
> Mais sûr que, quand ça craque... T'es dans la merde !



Moi non, c'est pas la partie de mon taf


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouaip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quand je l'aurai mis :love:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> quand je l'aurai mis :love:



Queument ça? Tu l'as pas encore mis?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

suis au travail là, je l'essayerai demain :love: suis en congé


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

Ah les congés .... :sleep:

Encore 2 nuits de cablage, et après week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> pas besoin d'un top pour me sentir (plus) belle en même temps



C'est vrai que topless, si tu suis le regard des mecs que tu croise, tu dois te sentir vachement belle ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un petit autoportrait pour fêter ça ? :love: :love:


 


adrenergique a dit:


> Queument ça? Tu l'as pas encore mis?


 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai que topless, si tu suis le regard des mecs que tu croise, tu dois te sentir vachement belle ! :love:


 
Ah les mecs, sérieux !





Bon,
ces photos ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

c'est malin  puis topless c'est pas vraiment le genre de la maison... sexy oui, mais le reste non, tsss tssss  :love:


suis une pudique moué :rose:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il faut en discuter, mais je ne rejette pas l'idée au premier abord  Il me faut un mari geek ! Comme ça, quand je serai de garde, je le collerai devant l'ordinateur ou la Wii et je serai sûre de sa fidélité



j'ai des très bon hotel 4 étoiles a Paris :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des très bon hotel 4 étoiles a Paris :love:


tu as ou tu connais ?  y a une nuance


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des très bon hotel 4 étoiles a Paris :love:



Tu lâches pas dis-moi


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est malin  puis topless c'est pas vraiment le genre de la maison... sexy oui, mais le reste non, tsss tssss  :love:
> 
> 
> suis une pudique moué :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

:rose: :rose: :rose:

:mouais:

plus long les cheveux    beaucoup plus long !


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai des très bon hotel 4 étoiles a Paris :love:


 
Eh! T'en invites chaque deux jours une autre???

Pfff, ces mecs...


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> :mouais:






Modern__Thing a dit:


> plus long les cheveux    beaucoup plus long !


Faudra me montrer ça... 
Comment veux-tu k'j'dessine, sinon !...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2009)

Je voudrais bien voir ça aussi :rose: (avec la cravache bien sur) :hosto:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je voudrais bien voir ça aussi :rose: (avec la cravache bien sur) :hosto:



Et en mode infirmière d'après le smiley 

Bon pour revenir au sujet (MDR):

Là maintenant je vous laisse, je vais au bloc tripatouiller des trucs que vous voulez pas savoir.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je voudrais bien voir ça aussi :rose: (avec la cravache bien sur) :hosto:


mais oui, bien sûre, c'est cela...  et avec une combinaison en latex tant qu'on y est ?? :rateau: 

tsss, tssss, naméo hein, c'est bon là !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais oui, bien sûre, c'est cela...  et avec une combinaison en latex tant qu'on y est ?? :rateau:
> 
> tsss, tssss, naméo hein, c'est bon là !




Oh oui, oh oui :rose: :love: ça serait bon :love::rose:


----------



## huexley (4 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Oh oui, oh oui :rose: :love: ça serait bon :love::rose:



surtout que infirmère + latex + cravache = win :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> surtout que infirmère + latex + cravache = win :love:



Oui, et dose, aussi !


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Mais qu'est-ce que c'est qu'ça ? On dirait une femme ! 

Où sont donc passés ces amas musculaires saillants et oléagineux ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2009)

Et ma main dans ta gueule ?!...


----------



## anntraxh (4 Février 2009)

Là, je tricote un "&#8719; shawl" , en BFL teint et filé main, en lisant le barmacgé, et en sirotant l'apéro 
Et j'attends.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2009)

Je viens juste de mater une photo de fion postée en douce par ce vieux porc d'Amok...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Février 2009)

anntraxh a dit:


> Là, je tricote un "&#8719; shawl" , en BFL teint et filé main, en lisant le barmacgé, et en sirotant l'apéro&#8230;
> Et j'attends.


héhéhé, j'aimerais aussi vite terminer mes chaussettes (au moins avant la fin de l'hiver  ) mais pour le moment, ça va être du bourrage de crâne Final Cut pour la certification dans 2 semaines 
Cela dit, j'ai du temps vendredi soir pour participer au tricot tripot :love: ça me manque beaucoup pour le moment, j'essaie d'y trainer Djoul mais elle court beaucoup aussi pour son nouveau boulot  (probablement le temps de trouver son rythme  )

Bon apéro cela dit !  (et gros bisous tite Anne :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2009)

Je suis :sleep:, merci le Lysanxia.


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2009)

Tout de suite là, je me tripote avec mon fidèle gant de crin...


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

La je suis dans le rer et il y a 3 mecs qui font semblant de bosser avec leur Dell


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Et en mode infirmière d'après le smiley
> 
> Bon pour revenir au sujet (MDR):
> 
> Là maintenant je vous laisse, je vais au bloc tripatouiller des trucs que vous voulez pas savoir.



:love:


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Sympa... :love:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> :love:



L'infirmière ou la chir? (ou les deux )

Là maintenant je vais me foutre devant ma télé peinard après avoir passé 3 heures à réparer les saloperies que le Mc Do a créé dans les coronaires d'un gars de 38 ans.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> L'infirmière ou la chir? (ou les deux )
> 
> Là maintenant je vais me foutre devant ma télé peinard après avoir passé 3 heures à réparer les saloperies que le Mc Do a créé dans les coronaires d'un gars de 38 ans.



En mangeant un MacDo ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En mangeant un MacDo ?



P****** comment t'as deviné? 

Non j'ai mangé avant la "bonne" bouffe de l'hosto :rateau: 

Au menu c'était purée (si si vous la connaissez tous la purée du chu ) + qqch de brun sur quoi je ne m'avancerai pas avant d'avoir survécu 24h. :mouais:


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> L'infirmière ou la chir? (ou les deux )
> 
> Là maintenant je vais me foutre devant ma télé peinard après avoir passé 3 heures à réparer les saloperies que le Mc Do a créé dans les coronaires d'un gars de 38 ans.



Purée, 38 ans... ça fait jeune...

BMI de camion, sédentaire et fumeur ? 
Tu lui as fait le prix de gros sur les stents et les ballonnets ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Purée, 38 ans... ça fait jeune...
> 
> BMI de camion, sédentaire et fumeur ?
> Tu lui as fait le prix de gros sur les stents et les ballonnets ?



Allez je te dessine le cas:

Homme, 38 ans
BMI à 34, 
sédentaire bien entendu, 
absolument non sportif, 
fumeur à 40 paquets-année, + intox ethylique avancée je pense
fast food selon lui 3 fois par semaine pck "il a pas le temps de faire mieux".

Un cas d'école le gars 

Aujourd'hui pontage de l'IVA sous CEC et il avait déjà des ATCD avec un stent posé sur une autre coro il y a 3 ans. (Ca l'a pas calmé apparemment). 

Autre ATCD notable: 2 IDM antérieur en 2007 et 2008 :hein:

J'avoue ne pas comprendre toute la logique de certaines personnes :hein:


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2009)

La, je cherche un traducteur pour comprendre le message qui précède


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre toute la logique de certaines personnes :hein:



moi je pense que tu devrais traduire  sinon comme ce midi que je prendrai un Menu maxi best of big mac avec deux cheese en plus, un coca et un sunday caramel sans cacahouète  Un récent Porte d'Orlean-beaubourg en velib a toute vitesse ma montré que j'étais en pleine santé :love: pas essoufflé quoi 

edit :  

BMI : Body mass index ou indice de masse corporelle ;

IVA : interventriculaire antérieure (artère coronaire) ;

CEC : Circulation extra-corporelle ;

ATCD : antécedents ;

Stent : Le stent est un dispositif métallique maillé et tubulaire, glissé dans une cavité naturelle humaine pour la maintenir ouverte. Il est essentiellement utilisé dans des artères au cours d'une angioplastie. Ils peuvent également être employés dans l'urètre, les canaux biliaires&#8230; Il est appelé communément « ressort » ;

IDM : Infarctus du myocarde ;

edit 2 : wikipédia et Google sont mes amis 

j'ai un BMI de 21  nickel quoi


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Allez je te dessine le cas:
> 
> Homme, 38 ans
> BMI à 34,
> ...



Cas d'école... tu parles... :rose:
En effet, c'est une logique particulière... :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> moi je pense que tu devrais traduire  sinon comme ce midi que je prendrai un Menu maxi best of big mac avec deux cheese en plus, un coca et un sunday caramel sans cacahouète


Je me dis qu'un Sunday sans cahuètes c'est une honte


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Allez je te dessine le cas:
> 
> Homme, 38 ans
> BMI à 34,
> ...



Oui désolé je traduis le reste:

macinside a juste pour ses traduction.

BMI=IMC= P/T^2

40 paquets année=2 paquets par jour depuis 20 ans

Stent=petit ressort auto-epansif qui a pour but d"'ouvrir" l'artère dont le diamètre est diminué par une plaque d'athérome (plaque fibreuse dues aux bonnes graisses du mc do)

Pontage = court circuitage d'une portion d'artère pleine d'athérome

Voilà, désolé de pas l'avoir faite plus claire dès le début. :rose:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je me dis qu'un Sunday sans cahuètes c'est une honte



tu garde goût de l'essentiel  et ça reste pas dans les dents 

la j'ai du resortir ma Casio CFX-9940GT 

j'ajouterai que j'ai un IMG de 15,21  normal quoi


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Cas d'école... tu parles... :rose:
> En effet, c'est une logique particulière... :mouais:



De toute manière il doit passer un scan sous peu pour une bonne difficulté à respirer et une toux sanglante. Finalement c'est ptetr le cancer qu'aura sa peau et pas le mcdo 

CQFD: Fumer protège du mc do


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu le goût de l'essentiel  et ça reste pas dans les dents



Bien d'accord


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu le goût de l'essentiel  et ça reste pas dans les dents


C'est parce que tu sais vous savez pas t'y vous y prendre


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un BMI de 21  nickel quoi



Bien joué. 
Tu aurais pu étoffer ta définition du stent avec une petite vidéo 

[YOUTUBE]gvRtP3wl_AY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Oui désolé je traduis le reste:
> 
> macinside a juste pour ses traduction.
> 
> ...



Hé, moi j'avais compris hein. 
Tu l'as dit, fumer c'est bon pour les stats du MacDo 

N'empêche qu'avoir ces pathologies à 38 ans... :rose:
Bon, je ne me rends pas encore très bien compte de leur incidence, ça viendra avec l'expérience et la littérature. :love:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Bien joué.
> Tu aurais pu étoffer ta définition du stent avec une petite vidéo



Quel pédagogie, bravo 

Je vais agrémenter de quelques petites images suivant ton bon exemple


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Oui désolé je traduis le reste:



il en manque 

Aujourd'hui pontage de l'IVA sous CEC et il avait déjà des ATCD avec un stent posé sur une autre coro il y a 3 ans. (Ca l'a pas calmé apparemment).

Autre ATCD notable: 2 IDM antérieur en 2007 et 2008


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> il en manque
> 
> Aujourd'hui pontage de l'IVA sous CEC et il avait déjà des ATCD avec un stent posé sur une autre coro il y a 3 ans. (Ca l'a pas calmé apparemment).
> 
> Autre ATCD notable: 2 IDM antérieur en 2007 et 2008



j'ai traduis pour lui


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Quel pédagogie, bravo
> 
> Je vais agrémenter de quelques petites images suivant ton bon exemple



Tu peux éviter les images de synthèse, les enfants sont couchés.


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Tu peux éviter les images de synthèse, les enfants sont couchés.



on peu mettre des images de rotten ?


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on peu mettre des images de rotten ?



haaa rotten!

Oui oui, je vais héberger les images explicatives et je vous les poste


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Voilà la sténose (c'est pas celle là mis bon...)





En gros voilà un pontage. Normalement réalisés à partir d'une section de veine de la jambe.






Voilà l'IVA





Et la CEC posée:


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

J'aime bien les CEC, c'est un peu bourrin. :rateau:
J'en ai assisté une l'autre jour pour un contrôle de fuite au technétium, ça changeait des scintigraphies. :sleep:


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> J'aime bien les CEC, c'est un peu bourrin. :rateau:



Disons que c'est là que tu te rattrapes sur de la chir ortho


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Disons que c'est là que tu te rattrapes sur de la chir ortho



La menuiserie tu veux dire... :rateau:
Ça me rappelle mon premier stage: radiologie interventionnelle. J'étais au bloc avec une scopie mobile pour un contrôle de PTH. Quand le chir ortho a commencé à utiliser le marteau j'ai du sortir quelques instants, le temps de reprendre quelques couleurs. 
Puis ces enfoirés n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que de m'envoyer faire des radios au frigo, bizutage de stagiaire oblige. 
Depuis, le bloc est une partie de plaisir.


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> La menuiserie tu veux dire... :rateau:
> Ça me rappelle mon premier stage: radiologie interventionnelle. J'étais au bloc avec une scopie mobile pour un contrôle de PTH. Quand le chir ortho a commencé à utiliser le marteau j'ai du sortir quelques instants, le temps de reprendre quelques couleurs.
> Puis ces enfoirés n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que de m'envoyer faire des radios au frigo après ça, bizutage de stagiaire oblige.
> Depuis, le bloc est une partie de plaisir.



c'est des bourins tous ces gars là 

Ils te foutent du matos bricodépot dans les os :casse:

Mon premier stage: ils m'ont enfermé dans le frigo avec un macabé. 
Le bizuthage? Nooooon, ça existe plus


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> c'est des bourins tous ces gars là
> 
> Ils te foutent du matos bricodépot dans les os :casse:
> 
> ...



A la miniperceuse à accu :love:


----------



## iMax (4 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Mon premier stage: ils m'ont enfermé dans le frigo avec un macabé.
> Le bizuthage? Nooooon, ça existe plus



Il était gentil au moins ? 
Le mien avait séjourné deux semaines dans la flotte d'un étang au mois d'août. Tu parles d'un cadeau. 
Et dire que maintenant on les scanne direct... C'est quand même moins ch*ant 
et on peut faire de beeeeelles images pas trop bruitées. :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Février 2009)

Je me pose une question existentielle² de la plus haute importance : Une partie d'Oblivion ou de Fallout 3 ? Je regarde donc quelques captures des dernières parties pour me décider... :rateau:









² : Qui n'intéresse personne mais osef, c'est ce que je fais maintenant...


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Il était gentil au moins ?
> Le mien avait séjourné deux semaines dans la flotte d'un étang au mois d'août. Tu parles d'un cadeau.



AVP 2 jambes, 1 abdomen, 1 thorax, 2 bras.... 1/2 tête. Remarque j'avais plus trop peur qu'il se réveille


----------



## adrenergique (4 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je me pose une question existentielle² de la plus haute importance : Une partie d'Oblivion ou de Fallout 3 ? Je regarde donc quelques captures des dernières parties pour me décider... :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fallout 3 coco


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

Comme le topic parle de dissection... 




Et que j'aime encore bien. 




Elle est si mignonne :love:




Dédicace spéciale !


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Pour revenir au sujet d'il y a 560 pages, je suis en train de regarder mon profil perso et de voir qu'il est blindé d'erreurs.

Bref, je crois que c'est bientôt l'heure d'aller pioncer aussi


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

Je suis toujours à mes révisions. :hein:


----------



## kuep (5 Février 2009)

De la semoule et des pois chiches


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

3h02, j'attaque mon dernier sujet pour l'exam' de demain... :sleep:
Spectro-IRM


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

En écoutant une excellente interprétation du Requiem de Mozart, ça aide à se concentrer.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Février 2009)

Courage et bonne merde comme on dit dans ces cas...


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

Je dis pas merci, ça casse l'effet... 

Mais l'intention y est. 

Allez, au dodo.

_Alea jacta est_ comme disait l'autre.


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2009)

J'attends un cyclone.
Il ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'attends un cyclone.
> Il ne devrait pas tarder



Réunion?

Mon père y pars aujourd'hui 

Sinon là maintenant j'émerge avec un café tout en me disant qu'iMax a intérêt a être bon et que je devrais aller aux chiottes plutôt que de vous lire


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Réunion?
> 
> Mon père y pars aujourd'hui



Dis lui de bien s'amarrer, car ça devrait quand même secouer un peu 

Ce bon Gael devrait passer au plus près de l'île dans le courant de la nuit au stade de forte tempête tropicale pour passer ensuite à celui de cyclone tropical, puis à celui de cyclone tropical intense 
Mais à ce stade il sera loin, fracassant les infortunés Malgaches


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dis lui de bien s'amarrer, car ça devrait quand même secouer un peu
> 
> Ce bon Gael devrait passer au plus près de l'île dans le courant de la nuit au stade de forte tempête tropicale pour passer ensuite à celui de cyclone tropical, puis à celui de cyclone tropical intense
> Mais à ce stade il sera loin, fracassant les infortunés Malgaches



Aïe Aïe Aïe... Il a bien choisi sa semaine pour aller voir ses potes :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce bon Gael devrait passer au plus près de l'île dans le courant de la nuit au stade de forte tempête tropicale pour passer ensuite à celui de cyclone tropical, puis à celui de cyclone tropical intense



Bof, c'est rien, ça ! Juste une brise légère, comparé au Gaël que j'ai eu pendant 23 ans à la maison* ! 

  


(*) Mon fils aîné


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

Je vois qu'il y en a qui s'amusent bien


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> iMax a intérêt a être bon



Et iMarx aussi.


----------



## huexley (5 Février 2009)

J'aime bien celui là aussi













Sinon en ce moment je fatigue


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y en a qui s'amusent bien
> 
> 
> http://www.frederiksamuel.com/blog/images/teknograd_1.jpg
> ...





huexley a dit:


> J'aime bien celui là aussi
> 
> http://huexley.free.fr/teknograd022.jpg
> 
> ...



Vi ! C'est joli, mais par contre, pour retrouver un fichier dans un des dossiers


----------



## huexley (5 Février 2009)

Vu que les dossiers ont tous le même nom c'est sûrement "de la triche"


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

C'est pas faux


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2009)

Je fais la queue au macdo :rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je fais la queue au macdo :rateau:



sans cacahuète le sundae


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2009)

Je cherche désespérément des phéromones pour des pièges Tuta absoluta (petite mineuse de la tomate)


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Bidouillage de VPN sur mon E71


----------



## huexley (5 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Bidouillage de VPN sur *mon E71*



un hérétique !


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> un hérétique !



non déçu par l'iPhone qui est loin d'être aussi abouti pour le moment :rose:


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> mais oui, bien sûre, c'est cela...  et avec une combinaison en latex tant qu'on y est ??



Ceci étant, puisque tu en parles...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, puisque tu en parles...



Mais tu ne penses qu'à ça !!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci étant, puisque tu en parles...



Entre en parler et le montrer (surtout ici au bar, devant les nioubes et tout :affraid: ) il y a une marge mon biquet :love: certaines choses restent de rares privilèges pour initiés...

mais voilà, hop, une photo avec le petit top


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2009)

Mignon.

J'espère néanmoins que tu es parvenue à extraire cette tresse coincée dans ta bouche.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

Et la cravache ? 

Tu peux toujours m'envoyer ça par MP


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2009)

Et tiens, CS, puisque je te vois par là...

Ce scie-clônes, il fonctionne ?


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Février 2009)

J'me dis que j'aimerais bien gober un truc qui m'empêcherait de faire chaque nuit ces rêves étrangement inappropriés qui me reviennent en tête et me déconcentrent toute la journée suivante.


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2009)

T'as encore rêvé de jptk, c'est ça hein ?


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et tiens, CS, puisque je te vois par là...
> 
> Ce scie-clônes, il fonctionne ?



Ah, écoute, il fait ce qu'il pleut, heu, peut. Mais, précisément, à propos de scie, il paraît qu'il s'est cisaillé en altitude. Tu te rends compte quand même. Cisaillé. Et en altitude, en plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mignon.
> 
> J'espère néanmoins que tu es parvenue à extraire cette tresse coincée dans ta bouche.


ne te tracasse surtout pas pour moi, mes tresses vont bien... 

Là j'attends que l'install du matériel d'étude Final Cut se termine... plus de 7 GB d'exercices mine de rien !!  (avec des morceaux de la série Monk en bonus dedans :love: )


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> T'as encore rêvé de jptk, c'est ça hein ?


Pas exactement, nan.


Bon allez, j'vais faire mes valises moi. 
L'heure H approche.
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La, je cherche un traducteur pour comprendre le message qui précède


Laisse, c'est du jargonnage que certains chirurgiens utilisent pour faire croire qu'ils comprennent quelque chose à la médecine et épater le pékin alors qu'ils ne sont guère plus que des plombiers ou des charpentiers.

:rateau:

En brefs, avec de tels patients ceux qui en chient vraiment (outre les patients eux même) c'est les anesthésistes.


----------



## jugnin (5 Février 2009)

_suppression à y repenser. peu approprié._


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Entre en parler et le montrer (surtout ici au bar, devant les nioubes et tout :affraid: ) il y a une marge mon biquet :love: certaines choses restent de rares privilèges pour initiés...
> 
> mais voilà, hop, une photo avec le petit top



Tip top, ce top, je suis sûr que ça te va bien mieux que du latex, moi :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Février 2009)

Je me remets de ma bouffe de ce midi...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tip top, ce top, je suis sûr que ça te va bien mieux que du latex, moi :love:


Pour dire ça, il faudrait pouvoir comparer


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## macarel (5 Février 2009)

je lis le compte rendu de "Fruit Logistica" Berlin.
Voilà sur quoi je tombe:

Fresh Produce Forum: An apple is a million times more important than an ipod
The future structure of trade, from production to the point of sale was the theme of the 28th edition of the Fresh Produce Forum, held in Berlin on 3rd February. Mr. David Bosshart, CEO of the Gottlieb Duttweiler Institute for economy and society (GDI), was a speaker in the forum and defended the concept from farm to fork, which involves a more informed consumer that appraises fruit and vegetables. etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Là, je me dis que tous les forums "Mac" n'ont pas la même fréquentation


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mais tu ne penses qu'à ça !!!!!



Bah oui, pourquoi ? :rose: 
Et je ne suis pas le seul !!!!!!



stephaaanie a dit:


> J'me dis que j'aimerais bien gober un truc qui m'empêcherait de faire chaque nuit ces rêves étrangement inappropriés qui me reviennent en tête et me déconcentrent toute la journée suivante.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


>



   On a dû à peu de choses près penser la même chose...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On a dû à peu de choses près penser la même chose...



Que celui ou celle qui n'y a pas pensé jette la première pierre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Que celui ou celle qui n'y a pas pensé jette la première pierre...



Ah ça... Vous pouvez même sortir les parpaings, on craint rien


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

Vous salissez tout : vos pensées ne sont que stupre. Craignez le malin car il viendra un jour vous rôtir les pieds avec un fer à souder !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Vous salissez tout : vos pensées ne sont que stupre. Craignez le malin car il viendra un jour vous rôtir les pieds avec un fer à souder !



Voilà, c'est exactement ça bande de mécréants... Benoit, viens leur en aide...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Vous salissez tout : vos pensées ne sont que stupre. Craignez le malin car il viendra un jour vous rôtir les pieds avec un fer à souder !



Ton deuxième prénom c'est Benoît ? 

Pour rester dans le sujet du fil, j'écoute la météo à la radio 



> La période humide qui commence à l'instant prendra fin en au petit matin


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Vous pouvez même sortir les parpaings, on craint rien



Même pas degun


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet du fil, j'écoute la météo à la radio



Ca me rappelle Gilo Pétré et ses prévisions dans Libé, il y a longtemps (Libé était encore un journal lisible).

"_Pénétrations humides sur la France, sortez couverts_".

Classe....


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Libé, il y a longtemps (Libé était encore un journal lisible).



Je me souviens qu'un jour ils ont sonné à ma porte, des jeunes gens tout souriants. 
J'ai cru que c'était les témoins de Jéhovah, j'étais méfiant  que néni ! ils faisaient du porte à porte pour proposer des abonnements à Libé ! 
Ce jour-là je me suis dis merde, ça sent le sapin, y sont vraiment dans la mouise pour tomber au niveau des vendeurs d'aspirateurs/encyclopédies/tupperwares


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Un bon verre de vin à votre santé .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca me rappelle Gilo Pétré et ses prévisions dans Libé, il y a longtemps (Libé était encore un journal lisible).
> 
> "_Pénétrations humides sur la France, sortez couverts_".
> 
> Classe....



Pour quelqu'un qui a partagé les bancs de la communale avec Evelyne Dhéliat, tu as une bonne mémoire


----------



## huexley (5 Février 2009)

Après une journée bien merdique, je savoure un bon petit petit cuba libre:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Même pas degun



Degun c'est le fils à Personne! :style:


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

Il parle bien ce Nicolas quand même .... Bon j'y vais


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Février 2009)

J'ai envie de claquer cet emmerdeur qui s'invite sur nos télé pour nous raconter la même merde que les autres, alors que je voulais regarder Retour Vers Le Futur


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Février 2009)

Là, je viens de me taper la lecture d'un contrat d'entreprise générale et d'un règlement de propriété par étage :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai envie de claquer cet emmerdeur qui s'invite sur nos télé pour nous raconter la même merde que les autres, alors que je voulais regarder Retour Vers Le Futur



M'en parles pas!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai envie de claquer cet emmerdeur qui s'invite sur nos télé pour nous raconter la même merde que les autres, alors que je voulais regarder Retour Vers Le Futur



A la place t'as en avant vers le passé, c'est wizzzzz


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

Ben justement, le petit Nicolas t'explique le futur: la merde.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Février 2009)

Je préfère la merde qui passe à la télé d'habitude, c'est aussi con mais au moins ça s'assume


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Et au moins tu choisi la merde que tu veux voir... Là non c'est la même partout! 
Tiens je vais aller noyer mon désespoir dans l'alcool...


----------



## iMax (5 Février 2009)

Santé


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

Dis à Papa de changer de chaine


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et au moins tu choisi la merde que tu veux voir... Là non c'est la même partout!
> Tiens je vais aller noyer mon désespoir dans l'alcool...



Je te rejoins :rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Dis à Papa de changer de chaine



Ya le chien couché sur la télécommande et ce con fait 60kg!


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ya le chien couché sur la télécommande et ce con fait 60kg!



Et parlons pas de la chienne


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Et parlons pas de la chienne



55kg et le fils pas loin de 60 aussi, ben oui c'est des rott, ça pèse pas le poids d'un yorkshire!


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> 55kg et le fils pas loin de 60 aussi, ben oui c'est des rott, ça pèse pas le poids d'un yorkshire!



A méditer si un jour je veux me séparer de mon bouledogue fr.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ya le chien couché sur la télécommande et ce con fait 60kg!


Tue le, mange le


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> A méditer si un jour je veux me séparer de mon bouledogue fr.


J'aime que les rott 



GlobalCut a dit:


> Tue le, mange le



Oauis mais bon vu l'engin, faut faire un méchoui 
pis faut le tuer l'engin, t'es marrant toi!


----------



## adrenergique (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'aime que les rott



Oué mais pitetr que lui il aime les bouledogues, tu me suis?


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Oué mais pitetr que lui il aime les bouledogues, tu me suis?



Il est pacifique et végétarien mais bon je vais en parler à mon cheval, ça l'intéressera peut être


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Sinon, vous aviez RAMBO III sur NRJ12 - il reste cinq minutes.







Ouais.
Je sais...


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2009)

Je l'ai pas vu  j'ai déjà du mal a avoir du edge sur la ligne 4, alors la télé oublions


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

04h50 

Retour du taf
Attendre le reveil de la petite famille
Accompagner les uns et les autres
Dormir
Conduire

Tout un programme

:sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Février 2009)

bonne journée


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> bonne journée



Merci 

Je remercie GlobalCut pour son souhait d'une :  bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Hello folks,

Là, j'ai lancé le ré-encodage des deux films que j'ai enregistré sur ARTE ces jours ci, via ma freebox HD, et commencé ma lecture matinale du forum !

Quand on a pas de machine récente hyper-puissante avec des tas de cores à plein de gigahertz, c'est bien pratique d'avoir plusieurs ordis. :rateau:

Bonne journée à tous, et  à Manu et CS


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Là j'arrive à Bruxelles-Midi :sleep:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2009)

je viens de rasé ma barbe de 1 mois et demi 

ça m'inspire une chanson 

[YOUTUBE]55scxwG1TLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Je suis à 35 minutes du week-end


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2009)

Là je me noie dans une mise en page sur un comparatif des brosses à dents électriques. L'éclate totale. Le panard!  :love: 

Maigre consolation; je vais ensuite attaquer celle sur la lingerie de la Saint-Valentin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là je me noie dans une mise en page sur un comparatif des brosses à dents électriques. L'éclate totale. Le panard!  :love:



Il y a la nouvelle brosse à dents Blaque et d'Equerre, dans ton comparatif ? Celle qui fonctionne en 380 volts tri-phasés, et dont le slogan dit 





> "Même les dents ne lui résistent pas, alors la plaque dentaire, vous pensez &#8230; "


 ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a la nouvelle brosse à dents Blaque et d'Equerre, dans ton comparatif ? Celle qui fonctionne en 380 volts tri-phasés, et dont le slogan dit ?


 
ça va peut-être me servir: entre la lingerie et les brosses à dents, je m'arrête brièvement sur la mode automne 2009 qui serra "SM-chic".


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2009)

en même temps, le SM chic, c'est pas tout à fait nouveau, Sisley et d'autres marques dans le style ont déjà commencé des campagnes publicitaires sur ce thème... (il y a qq années déjà d'ailleurs) ou était-ce le porno chic  (c'est pas très loin n'empêche, l'un de l'autre, comme quoi on ne se refait pas)

Enfin... comparatif de brosses à dent, ou comment lui dire délicatement "je t'aime, chéri brosse-toi les dents"  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça va peut-être me servir: entre la lingerie et les brosses à dents, je m'arrête brièvement sur la mode automne 2009 qui serra "SM-chic".





Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps, le SM chic, c'est pas tout à fait nouveau



Ah, mais oui, nous, sur MacGe, le SM chic suisse, on connait déjà ! :style:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps, le SM chic, c'est pas tout à fait nouveau, Sisley et d'autres marques dans le style ont déjà commencé des campagnes publicitaires sur ce thème... (il y a qq années déjà d'ailleurs) ou était-ce le porno chic  (c'est pas très loin n'empêche, l'un de l'autre, comme quoi on ne se refait pas)



tu va donc nous faire des AP en Dita Van Teese ?


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Février 2009)

On est propriétaire (avec LeSqual)    Tournée générale!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Trop tôt alors ce sera café ou thé .


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2009)

J'ai reçu mon iPhone. c'est bien la seule bonne nouvelle de la semaine


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Février 2009)

j'ai fini de bosser dans 1/4 d'h... vive la fièvre du week-end  (mais pas trop quand même, je bosse demain  )


----------



## Amok (6 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> On est propriétaire (avec LeSqual)    Tournée générale!



Rectification : tu seras propriétaire dans 20 ou 30 ans, une fois le dernier sequin versé !


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

- Arrêter de lire synopsis et scénar... se lancer...
- Bon...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Février 2009)

Chemise blanche ou p'tit pull noir ?
Bottes à lacets ou à fermeture ?


:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Chemise blanche ou p'tit pull noir ?
> Bottes à lacets ou à fermeture ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:


Pantalon ?!...
Jupe ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pantalon ?!...
> Jupe ?!...


----------



## Lamégère (6 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pantalon ?!...
> Jupe ?!...



Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est ça la classe!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Rectification : tu seras propriétaire *dans 20 ou 30 ans*, une fois le dernier sequin versé !



C'est dingue, ça, l'envol de l'immobilier ! Là, je mesure la chance que j'ai eu d'acheter ma maison au bon moment ! Un crédit sur 15 ans, dans 4 ans, je suis chez moi :love:


----------



## Craquounette (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est dingue, ça, l'envol de l'immobilier ! Là, je mesure la chance que j'ai eu d'acheter ma maison au bon moment ! Un crédit sur 15 ans, dans 4 ans, je suis chez moi :love:



Et bien en terres helvètes, tu n'es jamais vraiment propriétaire. Si un jour tu arrives à payer l'entier de ton amortissement, tu te fais surtaxer aux impôts avec la valeur locative.
Mieux vaut avoir encore des dettes qu'avoir un chez soit


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


>


Chemise blanche, alors ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iPhone. c'est bien la seule bonne nouvelle de la semaine



Moi la seule bonne c'est que je ne me fais pas hospitaliser :affraid:.


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

En fait peut etre pas si drole que ça ...

Je vais me servir une Grim'


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2009)




----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


>



Moi, j'en connais un qui va se manger une fatua dans les dents, vite fait sur le gaz, là


----------



## adrenergique (6 Février 2009)

:mouais:


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

C'est juste une tite blague quoi .... rien de plus :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

Pitêt, mais là, on a déjà reçu trois mails d'organisations islamistes nous demandant de leur communiquer tes coordonnées :modo: :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Ouais un peu pareil quoi...


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2009)

Message retiré avec toutes mes confuses


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt, mais là, on a déjà reçu trois mails d'organisations islamistes nous demandant de leur communiquer tes coordonnées :modo: :mouais:


Pfff vous êtes encore fais avoir par une blague de GKatarn avec une perruque et un rideau de douche


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2009)

hop encore un banni


----------



## flotow (6 Février 2009)

Bah là, je viens de battre l'ordinateur 



Je sais, c'est une joie simple :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2009)

là, je reviens d'un tripot-tricot de la mort :love: (merci Anne  ) j'ai avancé un peu sur mes chaussettes (avec un peu de chance, je les aurai finies avant la fin de l'hiver)

et je vous salue bien bas, mon lit m'appelle... :sleep:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

la Apple vient d'envoyer un mail :



> Congratulations on earning your Apple Certified Technical Coordinator


:love:



> *Who Should Seek ACTC Certification?*
> 
> The ACTC certification is intended for Mac OS X technical coordinators and entry-level system administrators tasked with maintaining a modest network of computers using Mac OS X Server. Since the ACTC certification addresses both the support of Mac OS X clients and the core functionality and use of Mac OS X Server, the learning curve is correspondingly longer and more intensive than that for the Apple Certified Support Professional (ACSP) certification, which addresses solely Mac OS X client support.



je vais vous en pondre des articles sur Mac OS X server :love:


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la Apple vient d'envoyer un mail :
> 
> 
> :love:




On l'a tous reçu cet email, y a pas de quoi pavaner ! 

_



(bravo)_


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Février 2009)

J'installe Linux en virtualisation. :style:


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2009)

Je veux une mallette avec un joli bouton rouge...
Pour rayer de la surface de la terre...
La Caisse d'Épargne...


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2009)

J'attends un éveil des consciences ... :sleep:


----------



## Grug (7 Février 2009)

je regarde tomber la neige.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

Grug a dit:


> je regarde tomber la neige.



Grillé par le poissecaille !


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

Grug a dit:


> je regarde tomber la neige.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Grillé par le poissecaille !



Vous seriez-pas sur Paname les gars ?


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2009)

Tout comme dans le sud de la région parisienne


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> J'attends un éveil des consciences ... :sleep:



J'espère que tu l'attends assis


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'espère que tu l'attends assis



oui je viens de me poser mais je ne désespère pas, je suis patient 

enfin bon ...


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> J'attends un éveil des consciences ... :sleep:





CouleurSud a dit:


> J'espère que tu l'attends assis





Et avec des provisions, du pinard et quelques bons bouquins


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> J'attends un éveil des consciences ... :sleep:




Et moi j'attends Godot...


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et moi j'attends Godot...



Il est chez moi pour l'instant et on vient à peine d'entamer la bouteille d'armagnac  il me demande de te prévenir de son retard


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

Je suis rentré du taf, mes vêtements sont entrain de sécher, j'ai mon chat sur les genoux, je vais prendre une douche sous peu et j'attends l'appel de teo .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Février 2009)

J'attends d'aller prendre un thé dans ma cuisine, lorsque l'eau sera chaude.


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'attends d'aller prendre un thé dans ma cuisine, lorsque l'eau sera chaude.



Avec ou sans sucre ? Avec ou sans lait ?
C'est important, on veut savoir.


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2009)

Nous on attend que les bières soient fraiches... et que Ju ait décuvé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2009)

Là, j'attends que la batterie de mon PowerBook se vide pour la recharger (la calibrer, en fait) !


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, j'attends que la batterie de mon PowerBook se vide pour la recharger (la calibrer, en fait) !



C'est vachement moins bien que ma vie, quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, j'attends que la batterie de mon PowerBook se vide pour la recharger (la calibrer, en fait) !



Tu dois bien t'embêter mon pauvre .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça va peut-être me servir: entre la lingerie et les brosses à dents, je m'arrête brièvement sur la mode automne 2009 qui serra "SM-chic".



A quand le comparatif de tenues et d'établissements SM ! Pas bien loin de chez moi, j'ai un gagnant potentiel (sic) : L'antre du d....e.  



Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps, le SM chic, c'est pas tout à fait nouveau, Sisley et d'autres marques dans le style ont déjà commencé des campagnes publicitaires sur ce thème... (il y a qq années déjà d'ailleurs) ou était-ce le porno chic  (c'est pas très loin n'empêche, l'un de l'autre, comme quoi on ne se refait pas)
> 
> Enfin... comparatif de brosses à dent, ou comment lui dire délicatement "*je t'aime, chéri brosse-toi les dents*"  :love:



En version SM :







Sinon, je résiste tant que possible à l'envie d'acheter quelque chose... Mais je ne sais pas quoi.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Février 2009)

Je me dis que mon bureau est décidément trop petit


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Février 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je me dis que mon bureau est décidément trop petit



Achète un second écran...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Avec ou sans sucre ? Avec ou sans lait ?
> C'est important, on veut savoir.



Avec sucre et lait. Il était très bon.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Achète un second écran...


Ah j'aurais dû préciser, mon bureau "en dur" pas celui d'OSX


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

Comment on peut regarder le match en ligne depuis la Belgique alors que zatoo propose les chaînes belges qui ne diffusent pas le match et que le site de France 2 prend compte aussi la géolocalisation et ne permet pas de regarder le match, la Belgique n'étant pas dans la liste ?


*MERCI !!*


*EDIT : PLEASE C'EST POUR LES BEAUX PARENTS !! *


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/la-salle-de-jeu/combien-saurez-vous-en-reconnaitre-252715.html


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

J'ai mal à la têteuh :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comment on peut regarder le match en ligne depuis la Belgique alors que zatoo propose les chaînes belges qui ne diffusent pas le match et que le site de France 2 prend compte aussi la géolocalisation et ne permet pas de regarder le match, la Belgique n'étant pas dans la liste ?
> 
> 
> *MERCI !!*
> ...



Ah je peux pas te dire moi aussi j'suis en grève j'bosse pas... :/


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

merci les gars sympa


----------



## twk (7 Février 2009)

Devant le rugby avec ma copine, au moins 6 mois que j'avais pas regardé la télé tiens.


----------



## huexley (7 Février 2009)

Je me bouge le cul pour préparer mes affaires de plongée :love:


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je me bouge le cul pour préparer mes affaires de plongée :love:



Piscine ce soir ou voyage?


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Piscine ce soir ou voyage?



T'as pas vu comme il pleut?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Je me bouge le cul pour préparer mes affaires de plongée :love:



On s'en fout !! Grave !!!

Autant que des fils de mecs qui croient qu'ils me connaissent !!!

Trouvez autre chose que vos vies navrantes ou ce que vous croyez savoir de la mienne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Trouvez autre chose que vos vies navrantes ou ce que vous croyez savoir de la mienne !!!


Qui, somme toute, est elle-même assez navrante dans l'ensemble. :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

Rappelons d'ailleurs que Jeanne Mas avait loupé son comeback, j'espère que SB fera mieux


----------



## viruce (7 Février 2009)

cum in back


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Rappelons d'ailleurs que Jeanne Mas avait loupé son comeback, j'espère que SB fera mieux



"papillon de lumière ! sous les projecteurs ! "


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Je me demande bien qu'est-ce que je vais voir ce soir à la téloche :sleep:.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

Un gros tas de connerie : rateau:

Bon c'est long de rentrer en RER


----------



## huexley (7 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Piscine ce soir ou voyage?



Lac demain ;-)


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

il est pas un peu froid le Leman  ? :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Rappelons d'ailleurs que Jeanne Mas avait loupé son comeback, j'espère que SB fera mieux



Continue donc à t'occuper de Jeanne Mas.


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Continue donc à t'occuper de Jeanne Mas.



ce que tu dis tombe pile poil avec la chanson que j'écoute :

_petit anarchiste, casse couille pour vieux  :love:_


----------



## adrenergique (7 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Lac demain ;-)



Mmmmm, la vase, les écrevisses, voir + ou - le lac gelé.... 

J'ai abandonné pour les tropiques, trop froid pour moi le lac des corbeaux (Vosges) :rateau:


----------



## itako (7 Février 2009)

Moi je me suis fait une nouvelle adresse msn.
Une révolution.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

On en reçoit de moins en moins des pubs pour avoir un gros pénis .


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2009)

C'est par cycle, mais en ce moment c'est les montres !! En veux tu en voilà :sleep:

On s'en fout de l'heure, en plus c'est moche une montre. 
Pourquoi toujours devoir se situer, s'empêcher de vivre simplement, toujours des repères par rappor à cette societé ?


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Ah quel plaisir d'être sur mac, miam ! 

Là maintenant c'est ouverture d'OOo et d'un livre en pdf = bossage de mémoire in progress.


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

la tartiflette est en train de cuire :love:


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Février 2009)

En train de travailler sur un exposé d'économie, sujet Total et les Energies 

Et sur MacGé en même temps pour me détendre un peu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Et sur MacGé en même temps pour me détendre un peu



Et pas d'bol.
Y a personne.


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2009)

Encode wall-E! :love:


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> sujet Total et les Energies



Umm... vaste question, mais très intéressant ce sujet 

Total et la pollution aurait été pas mal non plus ^^


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Février 2009)

T'iras dire ça à mon prof


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la tartiflette est en train de cuire :love:



il y a en a plus :love:


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> T'iras dire ça à mon prof



Tu les fais où tes études ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Février 2009)

Je bois pour oublier ma méconnaissance des us et coutumes du bar où j'ai vu un lapsus dans déjà bu.  

Et aussi pour rejoindre twinworld qui était fait hier...


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


> Tu les fais où tes études ?



Valenciennes 

Et pendant ce temps Pascal se laisse aller, il reste qui pour tenir de main de fer le forum TTH ?


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Ahah ok je suis sur Lille pour ma part, donc pas très loin 

Ils font pas la tête les modos quand on part en discussion déviée comme ça ?


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Février 2009)

C'est le risque 

Bon aller pour retourner sur le sujet, je suis toujours sur mon exposé d'économie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Fais une pause de NBA 2K9 .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Février 2009)

J'écoute ça, et je me dis qu'il n'y a que les vieux trucs qui sont biens, et qu'une vieille reprise d'un vieux truc, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1j_vyQrWO4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B1j_vyQrWO4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 :love: U2


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Février 2009)

J'encode... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

j'ai retrouver mon DVD de Leopard Server, reste plus qu'a recevoir mon adaptateur ADC - DVI et je vous pond des tuto Serveur


----------



## iDiot (8 Février 2009)

Bouffes des chips


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Bouffes des chips



J&#8217;aimerais bien que tu restes. On va manger des chips. 
Tu entends ? Des chips ! C&#8217;est tout ce que ça te fait quand je te dis qu&#8217;on va manger des chips ? 

Sinon il y a Whisky 3 ans qui me regarde


----------



## iDiot (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J&#8217;aimerais bien que tu restes. On va manger des chips.
> Tu entends ? Des chips ! C&#8217;est tout ce que ça te fait quand je te dis qu&#8217;on va manger des chips ?
> 
> Sinon il y a Whisky 3 ans qui me regarde



Préfères un porto de 40... et je te laisses les chips :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

dans le cas présent c'est un labrador


----------



## iDiot (8 Février 2009)

Mackieeee revient par minou


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Un qui remue la queue devant une paquet de chips ?
Pas sûr d'avoir tout compris...

Pis, les chips après la tartiflette, ts ts ts !

You will rot in hell (au moins)


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un qui remue la queue devant une paquet de chips ?
> Pas sûr d'avoir tout compris...
> 
> Pis, les chips après la tartiflette, ts ts ts !
> ...



attend que balance des photos de toi dans canal habituel de la horde


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Tu as celle où je remue la queue dans la tartiflette à cause d'un paquet de chips ?

Oh merde !

Hé hé.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Février 2009)

Je viens à l'instant de terminer ma recherche à l'état civil, qui m'a donné une réponse étonnante.



> Liens de parenté de GouziGouzi. :
> 
> -rere54







déjà en rouge après 11 messages.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

La délation, c'est mal.
L'acharnement en bande contre un plus faible, c'est mal aussi.

La faux-culterie au point de ce post, aussi.
Mais bon...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (8 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> La délation, c'est mal.
> L'acharnement en bande contre un plus faible, c'est mal aussi.
> 
> La faux-culterie au point de ce post, aussi.
> Mais bon...



Pauvre chou.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> attend que balance des photos de toi dans canal habituel de la horde



Tiens d'ailleurs je n'y ai toujours pas accès j'comprends pas :hein:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs je n'y ai toujours pas accès j'comprends pas :hein:


Lui non plus.


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Février 2009)

Je regarde LeSqual qui fait la cuisine


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Je regarde LeSqual qui fait la cuisine



c'est quoi le numéro du centre anti poison ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

J'en ai marre de voir cette pub pour Relay.com et j'ai pas envie de trifouiller dans les filtres :sleep:.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2009)

En plein apéro :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

la il y a une nana qui me gonfle pour avoir les photos d'un truc de 3 cm  pour elle c'est pas assez :rateau:

sans mauvais jeu de mot


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Je contemple ma tête de faux skinhead malgré moi :/


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la il y a une nana qui me gonfle



Arrête de mentir !!!!


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrête de mentir !!!!



la je vais prendre un risque ...


Baisse le futal fantomas, ont ta reconnu


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je vais prendre un risque ...
> 
> 
> Baisse le futal fantomas, ont ta reconnu



Toi aussi on te reconnaît... style inimitable !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2009)

C'est reparti pour une semaine de taf...


----------



## twk (9 Février 2009)

La je me dis que MacG versi iPhone c'est quand même super pratique !


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

La semaine commence avec les mains dans les macros de Excel, sympa  Y'a mieux mais y'a pire aussi, courage à tous


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

Je viens d'installer Fring et l'appli pour regarder France 24 en direct sur mon iPhone
:love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

là je m'aprête à continuer à digérer ma brique sur Final Cut Pro :mouais: pffff, vivement que je finisse de lire ce bouquin !!!! (plus de 600 pages tout de même, même si c'est écrit aéré et plein d'illustrations  )


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens d'installer Fring et l'appli pour regarder France 24 en direct sur mon iPhone
> :love:



Tu sais que tu me fais rêver là ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu sais que tu me fais rêver là ???



Un rien t'envoie au ciel, toi.
T'as pas changé Choupinou :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Je mets du reflex spray sur mon coude douloureux et hume l'odeur :rateau:.


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Je gratte mes chats


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je gratte mes chats



Je vois déjà Sonny récupérer ça... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Je vois déjà Sonny récupérer ça... :mouais:



Pas possible : un chat à moins de 30 mètres et notre Sonny n'est qu'une loque : ses yeux sortent de leurs orbites, son nez se met à couler en continu et il est incapable d'aligner deux mots.
Je sais, un mythe s'effondre. L'arme absolue contre l'Ignoble : des poils de chats. Aussi efficace que l'ail contre les vampires. imparable.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

C'est toujours bon à savoir pour certains ici...


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

Que cela reste entre nous, mais si vous voulez rire il y a un truc sympa à faire.

Vous vous munissez d'une touffe de poils de félin. Puis vous l'approchez du nez de l'Ignoble. Ca fait "plop", et ses yeux se collent aux hublots de ses lunettes. Vous éloignez, après un "slurp" ils réintègrent leur position initiale.
L'amusant est donc de faire des aller-retour avec la pincée : "plop", "slurp", "plop", "slurp". Des heures de fou rire garanties !

Mais bon, je ne vous ai rien dit : on en a un peu abusé avec le Doc.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

Poil au...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je gratte mes chats



Et ils te griffent pas ? .


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Non non. Ils scient des buches (Assimilation sonore du ronronnement )


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Non non. Ils scient des buches (Assimilation sonore du ronronnement )


les chats adorent les gentilles petites gratouilles :love: je confirme  le mien semble y prendre un pied monstrueux d'ailleurs


----------



## iDiot (9 Février 2009)

Moi je le gratte, il aime, il ronronne, il aime plus, il me griffe, me mord, je le baffe, il court, je me fais engueuler par ma copine.

Saloperie de bestiole


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

tout est question de feeling avec les félins  

le tact et la gentillesse paient  souvent les jeunes bêtes sont un peu sosottes


----------



## iDiot (9 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tout est question de feeling avec les félins
> 
> le tact et la gentillesse paient  souvent les jeunes bêtes sont un peu sosottes



Je proteste, certains sont des crêmes, certes, mais d'autres des teignes.

Mais j'avoues que je prends un malin plaisir à provoquer les teignes :love:


Sinon, moi là, bah je fais rien, mais je vais faire... la description des nerfs cervicaux m'attend


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Saloperie de bestiole



:mouais: Sachez que c'est toujours le félin qui décide. :mouais:


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Je proteste, certains sont des crêmes, certes, mais d'autres des teignes.



Il faut les faire jouer pour qu'ils se défoullent  après un bout de saucisson ou une fritte et hop le chat est calme et tu peux lui carresser le gras, surtout celui du menton ou des maxilaires.

Le mien, mon gros chat de 13kg sur la balance, préfère entre les doigts de pieds de la patte arrière gauche. Et là c'est parie, il scie, RRrrrr .......


----------



## iDiot (9 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Sachez iDiot que c'est toujours le félin qui décide. :mouais:



Heureusement que vous courrez vite quand même 


_Note à moi même: penser à changer de pseudo _


----------



## iDiot (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> préfère entre les doigts de pieds de la patte arrière gauche. Et là c'est parie, il scie, RRrrrr .......



Ah ben comme moi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Le mien, mon gros chat de 13kg sur la balance, préfère entre les doigts de pieds de la patte arrière gauche. Et là c'est parie, il scie, RRrrrr .......


j'aime bien chatouiller les coussinets du mien :love: il est chatouilleux en plus :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Sachez que c'est toujours le félin qui décide. :mouais:



Et il décide bien. Il fait ce qu'il faut au moment où il le faut


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> après un bout de saucussion ou une fritte



du saucussion à l'aye?


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et il décide bien. Il fait ce qu'il faut au moment où il le faut



Le chat enmagasine de l'énergie en dormant, donc il reste "connecté" tout le temps 

Une question ? Pour la réponse, seul le chat saît mais il faut savoir communiquer avec lui


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Ah ben comme moi :love:



Les doigts du pied de la jambe gauche et le ronron est donc automatique


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Février 2009)

Coffee Time... :style:


----------



## joubichou (9 Février 2009)

j'attends,je suis en alerte rouge à cause de la tempête qui arrive


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

iDiot a dit:


> Moi je le gratte, il aime, il ronronne, il aime plus, il me griffe, me mord, je le baffe, il court, je me fais engueuler par ma copine.
> 
> Saloperie de bestiole



J'ai exactement le même problème avec cet enfoiré  :










Un vrai imbécile :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Février 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> j'attends,je suis en alerte rouge à cause de la tempête qui arrive



Je ne sais pas si l'échelle de mesure est la même en métropole qu'aux Antilles. Là bas, en attente des cyclones ou tempêtes tropicales, le classement s'effectuait en mesure rhum/litre de sang. "Alen ? Oula, on avait au moins deux grammes / litre".
Cela permettait de déterminer le temps d'attente passé avec les voisins, proportionnel à la force des vents attendus, alors qu'il était interdit de circuler. On oubliait les noms, jamais les cuites  au Clément ou Nesson 55° ! 
Doc merci, à part quelques tempêtes plus féroces que la moyenne, je n'ai jamais vécu au cours des années passées là bas un vrai cyclone, Hugo ayant eu la bonne idée de dévier au dernier moment pour aller saluer les Guadeloupéens...
Je n'ose imaginer dans quel état nous aurions été si la nature nous avait joué ce mauvais tour. Ceci étant, parfois il vaut parfois mieux être raide dans ce genre de situation : ca évite de trop flipper, et quitte a ne rien pouvoir faire de toute façon...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2009)

et pis quand t'es raide, tu vole mieux... question d'aérodynamique


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Je me repose avec un de mes chats mais lui n'est pas d'accord :hein:.


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

Attention, y'a des griffes au bout des pattes 

Le gros chat est en train de braquer mon poulet


----------



## Craquounette (9 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> les chats adorent les gentilles petites gratouilles :love: je confirme  le mien semble y prendre un pied monstrueux d'ailleurs



C'est pas faux : une p'tite gratouille à chaton et il ronronne à tour de bras.


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Attention, y'a des griffes au bout des pattes
> 
> Le gros chat est en train de braquer mon poulet



Shoote dedans!!


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Shoote dedans!!



Là je viens de me rendre compte que changer les pneus d'une bagnole, ba c'est vachement cher... :hein:


----------



## meskh (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Shoote dedans!!



J'veux pas m'casser une patte non plus, et puis il a des griffes lui


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Là je viens de me rendre compte que changer les pneus d'une bagnole, ba c'est vachement cher... :hein:



Ça dépend ce que t'as comme bagnole et si t'as un gentil voisin/collègue/ami pour te démonter tes roues. 

Les salaires sont si bas dans le médical ?


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Et moi je regarde et reregarde la performance incroyable de Radiohead aux Grammys cette nuit en FullHD (svp ).

Y a que Thom et Jonny, mais alors qu'est ce que c'est grandiose avec ce groupe de musiciens derrière !

Comment peut-on donner le Grammy de meilleur album à Plant et Krauss et leurs multiples reprises quand on a In Rainbows dans la liste ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Ça dépend ce que t'as comme bagnole et si t'as un gentil voisin/collègue/ami pour te démonter tes roues.
> 
> Les salaires sont si bas dans le médical ?



Tu devrais en savoir qqch avec tes 1512,39&#8364; par an  Ca te fais du quoi? 126, 127&#8364; par mois pour combien d'heures?

Roooo, te plains pas, c'était moins de mon temps 

En fait ça dépend pas de la bagnole, le truc c'est que tu te ruines en achetant la bagnole de tes rêves mais qu'après ton salaire il fait la gueule 
Encore que j'ai eu la bonne idée de faire une année de recherche et que du coup je gagne plus qu'un "simple" interne (vois-y un conseil , c'est quand même presque 1000&#8364; de plus par mois)

Et pour préciser, à 200&#8364; le pneu, oui ça coûte, surtout que non, j'ai pas de gentils voisins...


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Tu devrais en savoir qqch avec tes 1512,39 par an  Ca te fais du quoi? 126, 127 par mois pour combien d'heures?



Je ne suis pas Français. 
Quant à la recherche, héhé... 
Alors, c'est quoi cette voiture si ruineuse ? :love:


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Je ne suis pas Français.
> Quant à la recherche, héhé...
> Alors, c'est quoi cette voiture si ruineuse ? :love:



oui et t'es vraiment mieux payé ?  

Ha oui, ok :rateau:

un TT 3,2 :love: :love:


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Modèle H pour faire plaisir à Pascal ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Modèle H pour faire plaisir à Pascal ?



pour l'instant plutôt HS sur la neige avec mes pneus sport lisses :rateau:


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

Voila ce que c'est de faire brûler la gomme devant le jeunes et jolies infirmière en blouse blanche


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Voila ce que c'est de faire brûler la gomme devant le jeunes et jolies infirmière en blouse blanche



Ca c'est cliché. Elles sont rarement si jeunes que ça et rarement si jolies (désolé s'il y a des infirmières parmi nous, y'en a des pas mal aussi, ailleurs )


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> oui et t'es vraiment mieux payé ?
> 
> Ha oui, ok :rateau:
> 
> un TT 3,2 :love: :love:



A priori non vu que je ne serai pas médecin... 
Maintenant, les salaires Suisses sont-ils si supérieurs ? Je n'en sais rien...

Jolie la TT :love:
Roadster ou coupé ? :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2009)

Avec un bateau pas besoin de pneus :casse:


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Ca c'est cliché. Elles sont rarement si jeunes que ça et rarement si jolies (désolé s'il y a des infirmières parmi nous, y'en a des pas mal aussi, ailleurs )



Rhoo le râleur, il a la TT, les infirmières et il trouve encore à redire. Nan mais j'vous jure, c'est la crise !


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> A priori non vu que je ne serai pas médecin...
> Maintenant, les salaires Suisses sont-ils si supérieurs ? Je n'en sais rien...
> 
> Jolie la TT :love:
> Roadster ou coupé ? :rateau:



Tu te diriges vers quoi?

Les salaires Suisses sont supérieurs oui, un peu. après pendant les études, je sais pas? 


Coupé, plus sympa pour le circuit 



Boris 41 a dit:


> Rhoo le râleur, il a la TT, les infirmières et il trouve encore à redire. Nan mais j'vous jure, c'est la crise !



Tu l'as dit. Mais honnêtement si tu voyais la grosse Nadia au bloc, tu sais pas si c'est une femme ou un homme ou autre chose... de poilu en tous cas!


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

La pauvre, déjà qu'elle doit pas être gâté d'après tes dires, il faut en plus que tu l'enfonces


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Tu te diriges vers quoi?
> 
> Les salaires Suisses sont supérieurs oui, un peu. après pendant les études, je sais pas?
> 
> ...



Je ne serai qu'un petit TRM (Technicien en Radiologie Médicale) formé en conventionnel, CT, IRM, MN et RO... Là je bosse déjà sur un projet de MN qu'on ma mis sous le nez lors d'un stage (PET/CT). 

Là, aux études, je suis à CHF 320 par mois, écolage de CHF 80 déduit... Le CHF étant à &#8364;0.66, je me plains pas et je taffe à côté...

T'as pris l'excellente boîte DSG/S-Tronic au moins ?


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> La pauvre, déjà qu'elle doit pas être gâté d'après tes dires, il faut en plus que tu l'enfonces



Et puis encore t'as pas l'odeur :rateau:
"Oh merde, on a touché la tripe!
-Non
-Si, tu sens l'odeur?
-Oui..."

Gros blanc....



iMax a dit:


> Je ne serai qu'un petit TRM (Technicien en Radiologie Médicale) formé en conventionnel, CT, IRM, MN et RO... Là je bosse déjà sur un projet de MN qu'on ma mis sous le nez lors d'un stage (PET/CT).
> 
> T'as pris l'excellente boîte DSG/S-Tronic au moins ?



Si y'en avait plus des TRM on serait moins dans la merde, tu peux me croire 
J'ai fait un master imagerie radio et nucléaire en parallèle et c'est vraiment un domaine que j'aime bien, quoique, pas assez d'hémoglobine pour moi 

Ouep, je préfère l'appeler S-Tronic, j'ai moins l'impression d'avoir été pris pour un bleu en l'ayant payé excessivement chez par rapport à VW.

C'est un rêve cette boîte


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Février 2009)

Dites donc, les urgences débordent, là...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2009)

j'comprend plus rien, j'vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Et puis encore t'as pas l'odeur :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la suite, on verra... Je vais essayer de trouver une passerelle pour continuer en radiophysique après le bachelor... 

Je saurai à qui venir poser mes questions de pathologie pour la suite. 

Que veux-tu, le prix, ça fait partie de l'Image Audi.  (n'imagine pas le prix de la même boite chez Seat ou Skoda, tu te ferais mal pour rien  )

Ouais il parait que c'est vraiment top comme boitoto, mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à en essayer une... 
(Je n'ai essayé que la boite F1 Ferrari montée sur F430 ( :love: :love: :love: ), mais c'était sur circuit et pour quelques tours seulement... :rose: )


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Pour la suite, on verra... Je vais essayer de trouver une passerelle pour continuer en radiophysique après le bachelor...
> 
> Que veux-tu, le prix, ça fait partie de l'Image Audi.  (n'imagine pas le prix de la même boite chez Seat ou Skoda, tu te ferais mal pour rien  )
> 
> ...



Hé ba comme la Ferrari, en beaucoup moins rapide quand même et sans à-coups. 

Et oui, ça me fait très mal, surtout Skoda...

Pour revenir au sujet, 

Là, maintenant, je viens de m'alléger de 798,95&#8364; pour 4 pneus.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2009)

Il faudrait savoir, vous êtes dans la plomberie ou dans la mécanique ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2009)

Ça vous brancherait de savoir le prix du laxatif que vous me faites économiser ?


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique ? il est dans le bétail  (cf sonia)


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça vous brancherait de savoir le prix du laxatif que vous me faites économiser ?



A qui l'dites vous mon bon monsieur !!!


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça vous brancherait de savoir le prix du laxatif que vous me faites économiser ?



Ça dépend si t'es en France ou en Suisse. 

Je peux t'en avoir une boite pour 5.


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça vous brancherait de savoir le prix du laxatif que vous me faites économiser ?


C'est vrai que la bagnole...


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> A qui l'dites vous mon bon monsieur !!!



Tiens, SamsungGirl est de retour. :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai que la bagnole, pour moi...



C'est vrai que toi, pour nous...


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

ha ouais, tout est plus cher en Suisse, en effet


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> ha ouais, tout est plus cher en Suisse, en effet



Chuuuuut !!!

Plante la on t'a dit !!


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est vrai que toi, pour nous...


Je l'savais !...
Chuis irrésistible...


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> ha ouais, tout est plus cher en Suisse, en effet



J'oubliais de préciser que ma commission était comprise dans cette somme.


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2009)

Bon les enfants, on arrête de jouer à celui qui aura le dernier mot avec Sonny : ce sera lui et ce sera « zip ».

Je rappellerai également qu&#8217;un forum n&#8217;est pas un _chat_ : vous pouvez échanger vos photos de vacances par messages privés ou tailler le bout de gars dans le minichat&#8230; merci !


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

Ah ouais, j'avais oublié qu'il y'avait eu des transformations depuis le temps. 

C'est devenu compliqué.... 



adrenergique a dit:


> Là maintenant je glande devant macgé au lieu de bosser....



J'ai le même problème.... 

Allez, faut que je retourne à cette présentation Keynote... 

Là ?

J'écris un MP en lettre ouverte. 
Message personnel: _Je t'en foutrai de la fusion moi_. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love: Joli lapsus qui n'en est peut-être pas un



Joli !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Février 2009)

Enfin, bon quoi, au vu des pages précédentes, vous pensez que çà valait le coup cette pétition ? On dirait que Sonny s'est fait greffer le déambulateur de Lamoque en attendant que je lui refile ma poche  :love:


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

faich'


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

là je viens de trouver de zolies z'émoticônes pour mon iPhone  meuuuugnon  :love:


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

Ooooh... T'as fait comment ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

Hin hin hin&#8482; c'est qu'il y a de ces secrets bien gardés  ça va te coûter 

C'est une application numérique qui permet de les rajouter en fait, en passant par le clavier japonais...


----------



## iMax (9 Février 2009)

Mmmh, je vois... J'irai jeter un coup d'oeil dans le topic sur les astuces iPhone.

De toute façon, je m'en fous, moi j'écris mes SMS en mode paysage.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> De toute façon, je m'en fous, moi j'écris mes SMS en mode paysage.



Je suis contente pour toi :bebe: 

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet (pas flooder hein  :love: ) là je vais aller dormir :sleep: debout tôt demain, suite de la formation Final Cut à Bruxelles...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Février 2009)

On voit que c'est lundi ! En une journée, il y a plus de pages que sur tout le WE.  

La Suisse, n'est-ce pas ce magnifique pays où les voitures sont taxées au poids ?  Quand je vois ce qu'on lâche en taxes ici... Enfin, la Belgique est quand même le seul pays où on peut exercer à vie le métier de chômeur.  Il y a même des incitants fiscaux ! 

Sur ce, je vais aller mettre une tranche de foie gras à la poêle. Il reste du cramique, de la salade et des confitures. :love:


----------



## iMax (10 Février 2009)

C'est quoi du cramique ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> C'est quoi du cramique ?



Un truc typiquement belge : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cramique 
C'est assez appréciable avec le foie gras et un petit Riesling.


----------



## LeSqual (10 Février 2009)

Me sent un peu ballotté avec ces grosses vagues dans mon bocal 

Paraît que ça souffle à plus de 150km au dessus de ma tête 

j'vais rester dans me profondeur là maintenant :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Me sent un peu ballotté avec ces grosses vagues dans mon bocal
> 
> Paraît que ça souffle à plus de 150km au dessus de ma tête
> 
> j'vais rester dans me profondeur là maintenant :rateau:



C'est le vent, t'es sûr ? :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (10 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le vent, t'es sûr ? :mouais:



juré craché 

là je pars voir un client.... j'vais devoir mettre le nez dehors...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Je me force à ne pas fouiller dans mon nez J'ai fini hier aux urgences pour un jet de geyser de mes fosses nasales. Quand je pense qu'il y en a qui s'ouvrent les veines pour le même résultat


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Je pars faire un peu de sport :love:.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

J'adore les musiques d'attente au téléphone...


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

Je fais rien


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

Il est bien ce fil... si si... vraiment... moi je l'appelle "_Finalement, ma vie est belle_"...  :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il est bien ce fil... si si... vraiment... moi je l'appelle "_Finalement, ma vie est belle_"...  :sleep:


"plus belle, la vie" ?!....


----------



## kisbizz (10 Février 2009)

je suis en vacance et .... je n'a rien d'autre a faire que   regarder les arbres danser :rateau:


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

Là maintenant je me demande pourquoi certaines personnes sont obligées de rabaisser les autres pour se sentir bien. 

Ils doivent vraiment avoir une vie de merde


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> j'vais devoir mettre le nez dehors...


pas mieux ici à BXL, ça souffle horriblement, même pas envie de sortir dehors pour fumer une clope


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Là maintenant je me demande pourquoi certaines personnes sont obligées de rabaisser les autres pour se sentir bien.
> 
> Ils doivent vraiment avoir une vie de merde



J'arrête pas de le dire, les gens sont méchants !


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> J'arrête pas de le dire, les gens sont méchants !



Tu l'as dit mon gars


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Février 2009)

Je plop.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il est bien ce fil... si si... vraiment... moi je l'appelle "_Finalement, ma vie est belle_"...  :sleep:



Ouais !


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Bon les enfants, on arrête de jouer à celui qui aura le dernier mot avec Sonny : ce sera lui et ce sera « zip ».
> 
> Je rappellerai également quun forum nest pas un _chat_ : vous pouvez échanger vos photos de vacances par messages privés ou tailler le bout de gars dans le minichat merci !




Bon, comme le dit Nephou, il y a le minichat pour "s'engueuler".
Concernant les images médicales qui fleurissent depuis quelques temps, on va la jouer un peu plus light, merci. Parce que si les étudiants en médecine postent leurs photos de cours, je ne vois pas pourquoi ceux qui planchent sur l'archéologie ne le feraient pas, et ceux qui sont électriciens, leurs plans de montage, etc.
Les privates, un peu, ca va, plus, ca saoule.

Retour au fil, sous surveillance.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que tu devrais coller ce fil dans la partie "jeux"&#8230; plus de messages ajoutés au compteur d'inepties, et surtout, visibilité moindre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il n'est pas encore trop tard pour que benjamin consente enfin à faire de moi l'administrateur dont cette partie des forums a besoin.


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2009)

J'en veux pas moi 

Edith : je répondais à BackCat


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il n'est pas encore trop tard pour que benjamin consente enfin à faire de moi l'administrateur dont cette partie des forums a besoin.


Poil au groin...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il n'est pas encore trop tard pour que benjamin consente enfin à faire de moi l'administrateur dont cette partie des forums a besoin.



Un concurrent à Mackie ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Un concurrent à Mackie ?


Non, mais il semble évident que, diminué, le loup montre plus les dents qu'il ne mort. C'est un spectacle assez triste qui n'est pas sans rappeler les derniers mois de Georges Pompompidou.

Quant à Nephou, mon Moi Qu'en dire ? C'est Nephou. C'est dire à quel point ce sera toujours le bordel.


----------



## huexley (10 Février 2009)

J'organise tout seul mon petit ramadan surprise.


----------



## teo (10 Février 2009)

C'est la pause déj au dessus. Le bruit des travaux s'est arrêté.
Ca fait du bien. Vite miam à mon tour.

Dire que j'en ai pour 6 semaines (et je sais qu'ils se veulent optimistes, les voisins: ils rêvent  surtout avec un bébé qui arrive dans 3 semaines, ils seront pas sur le dos des gars tt les jours et ça va mettre 2 ou 3 mois&#8230.


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

Retour de 2 heures de conduite :sleep:

'tain ça saoule de devoir conduire .... pff


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Retour de 2 heures de conduite :sleep:
> 
> 'tain ça saoule de devoir conduire .... pff



Putain que je suis content d'avoir mon permis (presque plus probatoire qui plus est ). :style:


 

Bon sinon je reviens de manif, c'était bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'en veux pas moi
> 
> Edith : je répondais à BackCat



Il parlait de "la salle de jeux" du bar (quoi que &#8230; se fragger un bon coups pour régler leurs différents, ça serait pitêt une bonne idée :mouais


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

Là je me dis que c'est bien gentil de faire des remontrances mais que y'a eu plus de HS à cause de sonnyboy et ses inepties qu'à cause d'autres trucs... 

Désolé de le souligner


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

Ah ?!... 
HS ?!... 

Bouge pas, alors...


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...
> HS ?!...
> 
> Bouge pas, alors...



Oui, je sais, je suis pas hors de cause, loin de là (j'ai fait mon mea culpa et j'ai pris acte des remarques de Amok) mais faut pas déconner non plus.

Cela dit, je m'attendais à ce genre de réaction en incriminant ce membre protégé par la grace des dieux (pas par son utilité)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Là je me dis que c'est bien gentil de faire des remontrances mais que y'a eu plus de HS à cause de sonnyboy et ses inepties qu'à cause d'autres trucs...
> 
> Désolé de le souligner


 
Là, maintenant, t'es en train de refoutre un euro dans l'bouzin.
Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, t'es en train de refoutre un euro dans l'bouzin.
> Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


Ça revenait moins cher avec le Franc...
Avant...


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, t'es en train de refoutre un euro dans l'bouzin.
> Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.



Oui, désolé.

Mais au bout d'un moment "v'la l'utilité du machin" ....


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, t'es en train de refoutre un euro dans l'bouzin.
> Mais bon, j'dis ça, j'dis rien.



Et vu que c'est la crise, ferait mieux d'économiser son fric.
Parce que je veux pas dire que c'est comme le Loto, mais presque : on dépense plus que l'on gagne...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça revenait moins cher avec le Franc...
> Avant...


 
Et en cesterce ?


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et en cesterce ?



moins qu'en lire italienne


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que le mot _utilité_ n'a pas la même signification pour tout le monde&#8230;


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

De toute manière pas la peine de débattre là dessus...


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que le mot _utilité_ n'a pas la même signification pour tout le monde&#8230;



Au sens où personne n'est indispensable, je suppose...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> Là je me dis que c'est bien gentil de faire des remontrances mais que y'a eu plus de HS à cause de sonnyboy et ses inepties qu'à cause d'autres trucs...
> 
> Désolé de le souligner





julrou 15 a dit:


> Au sens où personne n'est indispensable, je suppose...


Là, maintenant, je prends les noms.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Surtout certains, et plus d'autres. Et pas ceux que l'on croit.
Pour ceux qui ne sont pas doué du sens de l'observation, j'attire l'attention sur le fait que les temps changent 
Les signes sont là, et ça fait du bien  


Et pour rester dans le sujet, je vous laisse replacer les mots "là", "maintenant" ou bon vous semble


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et pour rester dans le sujet, je vous laisse replacer les mots "là", "maintenant" ou bon vous semble


 
D'accord.



BackCat a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas doué du sens de *là* l'observation, j'attire l'attention sur le *maintenant* fait que les temps changent


 
Ouais,
ben ça ne veut rien dire !
Remboursez !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Un bon petit café avec un chat qui ronronne toujours, ça calme et vous lire ça me plaît .


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2009)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Rhoo le râleur, il a la TT, les infirmières et il trouve encore à redire. Nan mais j'vous jure, c'est la crise !


Nan moi j'aurais dit: c'est ça quand on veut être un gros bouffon, faut pouvoir assumer financièrement derrière.
Si non on roule en ZX diesel et on ferme sa gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Pile poil dans ce que je voulais dire


----------



## adrenergique (10 Février 2009)

Merci du conseil


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan moi j'aurais dit: c'est ça quand on veut être un gros bouffon, faut pouvoir assumer financièrement derrière.
> Si non on roule en ZX diesel et on ferme sa gueule.



mouahahahahaha !!!
*YEAAAH !!!*


:style:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que le mot _utilité_ n'a pas la même signification pour tout le monde



Malheureusement 
Pour beaucoup, c'est un moyen en vue d'une fin 
Exemple qui me vient d'un coup à l'esprit :
Ecrire pour être vu, quand on manque de visibilité

Pour d'autres, moins nombreux, voire rares
C'est la fin qui compte
Et c'est peut-être ça qui restera en fin de compte


----------



## Pitchoune (10 Février 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que l'ambiance est à ch*** ici.

Bon, on boit un coup pour détendre l'atmosphère


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Elle est à chier&#8230; soit. Mais il faut se fixer sur la maladie plutôt que sur le symptôme 


Là, maintenant, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Bon ben je vous offre ce que vous voulez mais soyez sympa pas trop pour que la note ne soit pas trop salée.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là je me noie dans une mise en page sur un comparatif des brosses à dents électriques. L'éclate totale. Le panard!  :love:
> 
> Maigre consolation; je vais ensuite attaquer celle sur la lingerie de la Saint-Valentin.



Il n'y a rien sur les robinets thermostatiques ? Il me semble que c'est "la saison" pourtant


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

Excel est capricieux ce soir :sleep: et puis il va falloir s'y mettre aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'il serait bon de réouvrir un certain thread


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2009)

Et celui-ci aussi :rose:


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2009)

Ou celui-là


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Février 2009)

Edit :


----------



## twk (11 Février 2009)

Rentre d'une soirée très sympa


----------



## DeepDark (11 Février 2009)

Part Seven : The Breaking Point.


----------



## saladin94 (11 Février 2009)

Je joue à GTA 4, je viens de me faire le concessionnaire, trop bien de choisir sa voiture à l'aise, mais faut semer les flics après


----------



## saladin94 (11 Février 2009)

Mince, les flics viennent de me capturer :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> De toute manière pas la peine de débattre là dessus...



Là, en ce moment, je me dis, que *tu* n'as même à débattre sur rien du tout....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

saladin94 a dit:


> Je joue à GTA 4, je viens de me faire le concessionnaire, trop bien de choisir sa voiture à l'aise, mais faut semer les flics après



Cheat code .


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2009)

la je viens de bannir "matignon", aller savoir, vente : de PS 3 en gros, FAI en pologne et IP au Turkmenistan


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

Je redécouvre avec joie "Le 5ème Element" :love:

Une tite merveille, merci Besson


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

J'ai acheté un pack d'un an pour le club MacG .


----------



## kisbizz (11 Février 2009)

j'essaie de tuer le temps ...encore une bonne heure .... je suis invité pour le dejeuner:
MacDo 


_il ne sait pas encore que après l'attends une "petite" tounée des boutiques autour de la fnac _


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2009)

Là tout de suite maintenant, je me rends compte qu'il ne faut surtout pas renoncer à sa nolife pour aller voir la vraie vie, parce que c'est pas un épisode qu'on rate sur ce forum, c'est plusieurs. :affraid:
Arrêtez de vivre 5 minutes s'il vous plait que je reprenne le fil là.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Là tout de suite maintenant, je me rends compte qu'il ne faut surtout pas renoncer à sa nolife pour aller voir la vraie vie, parce que c'est pas un épisode qu'on rate sur ce forum, c'est plusieurs. :affraid:
> Arrêtez de vivre 5 minutes s'il vous plait que je reprenne le fil là.



tu a donc récupéré ton MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Melounette (11 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a donc récupéré ton MacBook Pro ?


Nan, j'suis pas en état, je me suis réveillée toute habillée sur le lit ce matin. J'ai pas compris.
Là, je suis sur un PC pourri au boulot en train d'essayer de mettre à jour certains trucs pour une nana qui a eu la drôle d'idée de venir faire un stage ici. Elle sait pas à quel point elle va morfler encore.:rateau:

Edit : Et j'aime Mackie, oué.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Edit : Et j'aime Mackie, oué.



La prochaine fois, tu frotteras tes boobs ot'part.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je redécouvre avec joie "Le 5ème Element" :love:
> 
> Une tite merveille, merci Besson



En VO surtout !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En VO surtout !



Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour la version Serbo-croate...  :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2009)

là je termine mon café et je me dis que je vais devoir y aller :sleep: enfin courage, dernier jour avant quelques congés bien mérités (mais qui vont principalement me servir à réviser :mouais: on peut pas tout avoir :rateau: )


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Client A, café, client B, café, client C, café, client A et re client C, café, ...:sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Client A, café, client B, café, client C, café, client A et re client C, café, ...:sleep:



Ha ouaii, travailler le matin dans un peep show, c'est pas cool en effet...


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha ouaii, travailler le matin dans un peep show, c'est pas cool en effet...



:mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha ouaii, travailler le matin dans un peep show, c'est pas cool en effet...


 
On m'aurait menti??? :afraid:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> On m'aurait menti??? :afraid:



mais non mais non... :love:

de toute façon faudrait être vraiment tarré  (ou être un concombre)  pour oser mettre Popaul dans la bouche d'un Squal 

En parlant de Paul... il est ou et qu'est ce qu'y fait là maintenant... je me le demande


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> mais non mais non... :love:
> 
> de toute façon faudrait être vraiment tarré  (ou être un concombre)  pour oser mettre Popaul dans la bouche d'un Squal
> 
> En parlant de Paul... il est ou et qu'est ce qu'y fait là maintenant... je me le demande



Put1, ça, c'est du "sens de l'enchaînement" ! Mais vu le contexte de départ, tu es sûr que Paul va apprécier ?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais vu le contexte de départ, tu es sûr que Paul va apprécier ?



Oui oui... il va même se mettre tout nu pour devenir tout bronzé :rateau:

(merde... je retrouve pas la vidéo)


----------



## Pitchoune (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Oui oui... il va même se mettre tout nu pour devenir tout bronzé :rateau:
> 
> (merde... je retrouve pas la vidéo)


 
La vidéo, elle est sur mon macbook, plus sur internet. J'ai par contre encore une photo:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Paul ?
Une Tourtel !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> La vidéo, elle est sur mon macbook, plus sur internet. J'ai par contre encore une photo:




C'est quand même Paul le plus efficace... 
Ha ces Belges...
:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Oui oui... il va même se mettre tout nu pour devenir tout bronzé :rateau:
> 
> (merde... je retrouve pas la vidéo)



Oh, il n'a pas besoin de ça pour avoir la frite !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il n'a pas besoin de ça pour avoir la frite !



Y va avoir les oreilles qui vont siffler...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> mais non mais non... :love:
> 
> de toute façon faudrait être vraiment tarré  (ou être un concombre)  pour oser mettre Popaul dans la bouche d'un Squal
> 
> En parlant de Paul... il est ou et qu'est ce qu'y fait là maintenant... je me le demande



Ha mais... si tu confonds "peep" et "pipe"... effectivement...  



			
				Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> On m'aurait menti??? :affraid:



Heu... finalement, oui, je crois...  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ha mais... si tu confonds "peep" et "pipe"... effectivement...
> 
> 
> 
> Heu... finalement, oui, je crois...  :love:



Pas très réveillé LeSqual ce matin  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Pas très réveillé LeSqual ce matin  :rose:



Et pourtant 



LeSqual a dit:


> Client A, café, client B, café, client C, café, client A et re client C, café, ...:sleep:



On se demande ce qu'il te faudrait !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant
> 
> 
> 
> On se demande ce qu'il te faudrait !



MacChouffe! 
:love:

là je vais devoir remonter de mes profondeurs chercher le courrier d'une cliente... y neige et je suis bien en pyjama...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> MacChouffe!
> :love:


une bonne Rochefort ou un Picon bière  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> une bonne Rochefort ou un Picon bière  :love:



A se rythme on va finir à la vodka-kirsch ce soir :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2009)

en même temps pourquoi pas    :love: on n'a jamais que le bien que l'on se fait 

[mode "je ne suis pas alcoolique" on] :bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pourtant
> 
> 
> 
> On se demande ce qu'il te faudrait !



Heu... une bonne petite peep peut être


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Bon.
Et ma Tourtel ?

Sans déconner, quelle feignasse, ce Paul !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

J'essaie de me remettre au travail après avoir croisé Miss Suisse* dans les couloirs du boulot.  :modo: :love:

* salut Amok.


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'essaie de me remettre au travail après avoir croisé Miss Suisse* dans les couloirs du boulot.  :modo: :love:
> 
> * salut Amok.



Dis lui de se magner un peu : elle est partie sans faire la vaisselle ce matin et j'aime pas ca.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2009)

elle venait faire des photos pour la pub de lingerie que tu mettais en page l'autre jour ?  tu sais le truc pour la St Valentin... ??   :love:

moi je veux bien voir des photos de Mr Suisse par contre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Dis lui de se magner un peu : elle est partie sans faire la vaisselle ce matin et j'aime pas ca.


 
Elle m'a dit, texto: "Amok? Connaît pas".  



Modern__Thing a dit:


> elle venait faire des photos pour la pub de lingerie que tu mettais en page l'autre jour ?  tu sais le truc pour la St Valentin... ??   :love:
> 
> moi je veux bien voir des photos de Mr Suisse par contre


 
ça se tient...


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> moi je veux bien voir des photos de Mr Suisse par contre



'Suffit de demander !





​


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2009)

j'ai pas demandé "petit Suisse" hein  , j'ai demandé Mister Swisszerland :love: namé l'arnaque quoi !!!!


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Elle m'a dit, texto: "Amok? Connaît pas".



Bah non ; c'est pas mon nom d'état civil, face de rat ! 
T'aurais du essayer avec : "Darling", "Pascalito", "Superman", "Paratonnerre", par exemple.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2009)

moi j'hesite entre  "Pascalito"et  "Paratonnerre" : un tout petit , l'autre tout maigrichon 


ben , sinon,  la je  me torture les neurones pour savoir comment  les remises bancaires on pu disparaitre entre lundi soir et hier matin ... elle ont bien debutée mes vacances :rateau::rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour la version Serbo-croate...  :sleep:



Bieeeeen !!!!


----------



## Craquounette (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'essaie de me remettre au travail après avoir croisé Miss Suisse* dans les couloirs du boulot.  :modo: :love:
> 
> * salut Amok.



Je suis sure que son papa va être ravi de savoir qui tourne autour de sa fille 

Je lui transmettrai le pedigree des specimen. Il va être HEU_REUX


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je suis sure que son papa va être ravi de savoir qui tourne autour de sa fille
> 
> Je lui transmettrai le pedigree des specimen. Il va être HEU_REUX



Eh oh... Moi j'étais sur mon lieu de travail, assidu à la tâche, concentré, appliqué...  Alors qui tourne autour de qui...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'essaie de me remettre au travail après avoir croisé Miss Suisse* dans les couloirs du boulot.  :modo: :love:
> 
> * salut Amok.



Ouai ben moi, j'y déboiterai bien le bassin...  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Eh oh... Moi j'étais sur mon lieu de travail, assidu à la tâche, concentré, appliqué...  Alors qui tourne autour de qui...



Ah, je suis pas crédible? Ça s'est vu tant que ça? M****. :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai ben moi, j'y déboiterai bien le bassin...  :love:



T'es sûr que tu préfères pas la version croate ?


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouai ben moi, j'y déboiterai bien le bassin...  :love:



Genre lui casser ses petites pattes arrières ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Ah non. Après tu l'as moins bien en main.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'es sûr que tu préfères pas la version croate ?



Mouai... j'vais commencer par la version suisse... avec ce piti gout de chocolat inimitable...  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Février 2009)

là, j'ai des clients qui pense que graphisme et magie son des frère jumeaux qui adorent le soleil, les belles femmes et les étoiles filantes...

je bosse... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Je regarde le reportage inintéressant de France 2.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2009)

La je suis un metro avec un groupe de jeune rosbeef bien imbiber :rateau: merde ils chantent :affraid:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> une bonne Rochefort ou un Picon bière  :love:



Rouge, verte ou bleue ?


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2009)

La il y a un mec qui fait du skate avec les mains et les pieds en l'air, je suis sur un quai de gare et il doit avoir 50 ans, c'est beau de rester jeune


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La il y a un mec qui fait du skate avec les mains et les pieds en l'air, je suis sur un quai de gare et il doit avoir 50 ans, c'est beau de rester jeune



dit-il avec nostalgie...


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2009)

En faite il a 60 ans


----------



## teo (13 Février 2009)

Là, je repousse le moment où je vais devoir faire mon sac pour demain. _Mais ça me gonfle, mais ça me gonfle 
_


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La *je suis un metro* avec *un groupe de jeune* rosbeef bien imbib*er* :rateau: merde ils chantent :affraid:



Non, rien... 



macinside a dit:


> La il y a un mec qui fait du skate *avec les mains et les pieds en l'air,* je suis sur un quai de gare et il doit avoir 50 ans, c'est beau de rester jeune



Les mains et les pieds en l'air ? Donc, si je suis bien, il est soit en lévitation, soit en appui sur son appendice caudal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

Là maintenant, mon loup, je me dis "plus que trois heures avant que jojo le retour ne le soit (de retour)" 

Le spectre du chômage technique s'éloigne pour toi !


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là maintenant, mon loup, je me dis "plus que trois heures avant que jojo le retour ne le soit (de retour)"
> 
> Le spectre du chômage technique s'éloigne pour toi !



Ah bah tiens, justement... Je me disais que l'époque est calme ! Depuis quelque temps, je ne trouve pas une dizaine d'alertes à la modération en me connectant : juste une ou deux, les bons jours...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah bah tiens, justement... Je me disais que l'époque est calme ! Depuis quelque temps, je ne trouve pas une dizaine d'alertes à la modération en me connectant : juste une ou deux, les bons jours...


Suffit de demander.


----------



## Amok (13 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suffit de demander.




Ah j'oubliais : bannir un abruti© qui appelle à la modération sans raison me manque aussi...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah j'oubliais : bannir un abruti© qui appelle à la modération sans raison me manque aussi...


C'était donc toi! J'oublie toujours que tu n'as aucun sens de l'humour.


----------



## teo (13 Février 2009)

Un café, avant de filer sous la neige prendre le lyria pour Genève.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

En ce moment je salive en pensant a la pizza que je vais me taper d'ici 5 minutes. Le truc maison avec que des trucs que j'aime dessus.

En meme temps je sers les dents car j'ai arrete de fumer depuis 2 jours et c'est la galeeeeere. Donc je me rabat sur la bouffe


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> En ce moment je salive en pensant a la pizza que je vais me taper d'ici 5 minutes. Le truc maison avec que des trucs que j'aime dessus.
> 
> En meme temps je sers les dents car j'ai arrete de fumer depuis 2 jours et c'est la galeeeeere. Donc je me rabat sur la bouffe



Si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai arrêté de fumer début 1982, et la maintenant, je me rabats toujours sur la bouffe. Le plus dur, c'est d'arrêter de bouffer ! 

Maintenant, si tu serres les dents, la pizza, ça va pas être simple !


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Février 2009)

ou tu peux faire comme moi, pour le moment je n'arrête pas de fumer mais j'arrête un bon paquet d'autres vices  (autant ne pas tout arrêter d'un coup, vachement trop hard ça  puis faut en garder un peu aussi du vice hein :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Ah ben non, je suis pas pret a sacrifier tous les vices dans lesquels je me complais avec delice. 

Par contre la clope c'est meme pas un vice, c'est une tare. Vraiment j'en ai raz le bol des tiges, c'est une sale dope. J'ai fume des petards pendant 20 ans tous les jours, eh bien aucun probleme a arreter de suite sans ressentir aucun manque. La clope par contre ... 

Fin du HS, la pizza etait trop bonne, faite maison. Pas trop le choix, ici la premiere pizzeria est a plus de 25km.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Et puisque le temps a passe, la je me fais un petit plaisir avec un bon whisky tout en admirant le coucher du soleil. Bien a l'aise sur le balcon, ca aide pour la digestion.


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2009)

Tiens !...
Y'a un colloque de gardes forestiers, à la cave...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> par contre la clope c'est meme pas un vice, c'est une tare. Vraiment j'en ai raz le bol des tiges, c'est une sale dope. J'ai fume des petards pendant 20 ans tous les jours, eh bien aucun probleme a arreter de suite sans ressentir aucun manque. La clope par contre ...



Vu la gueule des paquets de clopes Thaï, je te comprends.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (autant ne pas tout arrêter d'un coup, vachement trop hard ça  puis faut en garder un peu aussi du vice hein :love: )



Ouiii... :love::love::love:


----------



## DeepDark (13 Février 2009)

Je me demande si je ferais pas un petit cadeau sympa à mon ex demain :love:






Oh et pis nan...
Elle mérite pas autant d'attention 

Hehe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

...moi je me demande si je ne vais pas rappeler mes ex, demain. Ils sont devenus potes, ils vont à la pêche ensemble. 
_si je suis sage, j'aurai peut-être droit à une truite..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Un bon petit café et une clope, désolé pour les autres :rateau:.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Vu la gueule des paquets de clopes Thaï, je te comprends.




KRONG THIP 90    :sick:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Février 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> ...moi je me demande si je ne vais pas rappeler mes ex, demain. Ils sont devenus potes, ils vont à la pêche ensemble.
> _si je suis sage, j'aurai peut-être droit à une truite..._



Courage


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> ...moi je me demande si je ne vais pas rappeler mes ex, demain. Ils sont devenus potes, ils vont à la pêche ensemble.
> _si je suis sage, j'aurai peut-être droit à une truite..._



La pêche à la truite, ça ouvre le 14 mars en principe, tu risques d'avoir des truites surgelées ! 
Sinon, j'essaye de me persuader que je suis en vacances, j'ai encore un peu de mal mais je suis sûr que je vais m'y faire


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2009)

Je suis en train d'écouter France Inter...
Le ton condescendant de Chantal Brunel va faire plaisir, là-bas, aux Antilles..
C'est désolant..
Cette femme est une mauvaise caricature...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Courage





Luc G a dit:


> ...tu risques d'avoir des truites surgelées !



Ah les saligauds !  ...ils continueraient à me mentir, alors ?
Oki. Là, maintenant, je prépare une vengeance...


----------



## meskh (14 Février 2009)

Je crois bien que vais aller me payer un transmetteur FM pour iPod 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

là je vais aller faire mes courses avec mon iPod sur les oreilles  je suis en train de préparer la liste là  je reçois demain quelques amis pour une fondue chinoise et je réfléchis à ce qu'il me faut encore...

Puis après ce sera re-étude FCP :mouais: enfin, j'ai presque fini, c'est déjà ça :love: puis après je vais faire une jolie tite carte pour mon namoureux :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> une fondue chinoise




 C'est quoi ça ? C'est comme une fondue savoyarde, mais avec du potage aux ailerons de requin en guise de fromage, et des grains de riz étuvés à la place des petits bouts de pain ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Je rechange mon titre, non je suis pas vétéran je suis un point :rateau:.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Février 2009)

Je me sèche (je sors de la douche)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rechange mon titre, non je suis pas vétéran je suis un point :rateau:.



Hum


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

J'ai plus ces problèmes .


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ? C'est comme une fondue savoyarde, mais avec du potage aux ailerons de requin en guise de fromage, et des grains de riz étuvés à la place des petits bouts de pain ? :mouais:


pas tout à fait non  chacun fait cuire ses ingrédients (viande, légumes et nouilles) dans une sorte de petit panier qu'il plonge dans le bouillon de cuisson :love: délicieux et light pour la ligne


----------



## Chang (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ? C'est comme une fondue savoyarde, mais avec du potage aux ailerons de requin en guise de fromage, et des grains de riz étuvés à la place des petits bouts de pain ? :mouais:







​
C'est tres bon, tres epice et ca te colle des hemorroides comme c'est pas permis ... :love: ...


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ? C'est comme une fondue savoyarde, mais avec du potage aux ailerons de requin en guise de fromage, et des grains de riz étuvés à la place des petits bouts de pain ? :mouais:



Qu'est ce que je lis là??? Attention, une fondue, c'est fribourgeois  Et ça se fait avec du Gruyère et du Vacherin (ou alors que du Vacherin, mais c'est difficile à faire). Pfff... ces français, faut tout leur apprendre! 

Sinon là, je fais ma déclaration d'impôts  Je me réjouis pas de voir le résultat


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

de toute façon je préfère la fondu bourguignonne


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> de toute façon je préfère la fondu bourguignonne


t'en es déjà une fameuse de fondu*e* à toi tout seul


----------



## LeSqual (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est quoi ça ? C'est comme une fondue savoyarde, mais avec du potage aux ailerons de requin en guise de fromage, et des grains de riz étuvés à la place des petits bouts de pain ? :mouais:





Mes ailerons à la place du fromage!!!!



non mais... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> t'en es déjà une fameuse de fondu*e* à toi tout seul



va réviser ta certif final cut   bon, je  passer l'aprèm a préparer un bon tuto sur deploystudio en Full network (scalable) bien sur, je vais m'amuser avec les DNS sur le MacMini, reste a après a avoir l'accès au Xserve Xeon du taff :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est tres bon, tres epice et ca te colle des hemorroides comme c'est pas permis ... :love: ...



C'était donc ça tes problèmes de liquidité ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Je me prends par le cou et je vais aller me faire 2 succulents filets de boeuf de New Zealand (aged 32 days) avec un avocat en salade, que j'ai trouvé l'autre jour à Mae Sai (frontière de la Thaïlande) lors de mon dernier "visa run". 

Depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer j'ai la dalle 24/24, donc je vais essayer de manger pas trop gras... exit les frites etc.


----------



## LeSqual (14 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Je me prends par le cou et je vais aller me faire 2 succulents filets de boeuf de New Zealand (aged 32 days) avec un avocat en salade, que j'ai trouvé l'autre jour à Mae Sai (frontière de la Thaïlande) lors de mon dernier "visa run".
> 
> Depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer j'ai la dalle 24/24, donc je vais essayer de manger pas trop gras... exit les frites etc.



Moi j'ai vidé des dizaines de bocaux de cornichons et bouzillé au moins 2000 curdents quand j'ai arrêter de fumer il y a quelques années 

là, maintenant, je ne fume plus mais j'ai pris 20 kilos   :rose:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Moi j'ai vidé des dizaines de bocaux de cornichons et bouzillé au moins 2000 curdents quand j'ai arrêter de fumer il y a quelques années
> 
> là, maintenant, je ne fume plus mais j'ai pris 20 kilos   :rose:



T'as aussi vidé quelques fûts de bière


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> va réviser ta certif final cut




et voilà, livre fini :love:  restera plus qu'à réviser les Questions/Réponses de chaque chapitre :sleep: enfin, le plus gros est hors de mes pieds, c'est déjà ça !!

Sinon là je vais aller au lavoir, dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> T'as aussi vidé quelques fûts de bière



Re :rose:


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Sinon là je vais aller au lavoir, dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais:



mais que fait donc la mère Denis ? :affraid:

[YOUTUBE]DbntcjUpQ-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Février 2009)

J'ai fini ma feuille d'impôts... :afraid: :sick:

Et je vais me mettre à celle du Squal :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je lis là??? Attention, une fondue, c'est fribourgeois  Et ça se fait avec du Gruyère et du Vacherin (ou alors que du Vacherin, mais c'est difficile à faire). Pfff... ces français, faut tout leur apprendre!



Taaaratata ! Il y a fondue et fondue, la savoyarde, c'est emmental, beaufort, reblochon, ail, vin blanc (de Savoie, of course), plus quelques ingrédients et un tour de main secrets qui m'obligeraient à te tuer ensuite si je te les révélais ! 

Pour ta gouverne, si mon père est breton, ma mère est savoyarde, née à Aix les bains, puis son enfance passée au pied du Salève, et elle aussi m'a transmis les recettes de famille. Naméo ! 



Sinon, là ménant (© Spyro), je fais une pause après le réaménagement de la partie "lourde" de mon bureau. Plus qu'à ranger les bricoles &#8230; Tant mieux, parce que je me suis ruiné le dos avec les meubles :sick: :casse:

Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est tout ces câbles qui me restent inutilisés &#8230; Mais à quoi ils servaient avant ? :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2009)

Là je me demande comment une fondue au fromage peut-être savoyarde avec du fromage suisse dedans, ou qui n'a d'Emmental que le nom.  

Puis accessoirement, faudra dire à Nicolas Sarkozy qu'à la montagne on met des lunettes à soleil. Il a rien dû capter au slalom dames, à cligner des yeux durant une bonne partie de la course.   'bécile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là je me demande comment une fondue au fromage peut-être savoyarde avec du fromage suisse dedans, ou qui n'a d'Emmental que le nom.



De ce côté ci de la frontière, l'emmental de Savoie est meilleur que le Suisse, car son goût n'est pas gâché par l'amertume des taxes d'importations !


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

on va pas en faire tout  ... un fromage


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De ce côté ci de la frontière, l'emmental de Savoie est meilleur que le Suisse, car son goût n'est pas gâché par l'amertume des taxes d'importations !



Profites-en encore un peu, ça a déjà commencé à changer. 

Oui, Mackie tu n'aimes pas le fromage, même des fois que tu le vomis.


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Profites-en encore un peu, ça a déjà commencé à changer.
> 
> Oui, Mackie tu n'aimes pas le fromage, même des fois que tu le vomis.



je préfère le brie ou le rochefort :love:


----------



## Chang (14 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'était donc ça tes problèmes de liquidité ?



Le tout c'est de serrer les fesses ... commen quand on fait sa feuille d'impot ...  ...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je préfère le brie ou le rochefort :love:



Pop pop... 

Le bleu d'Auvergne, il n'y a rien de meilleur... :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Février 2009)

Bon, feuilles d'impôts du Squal et moi finies. Plus qu'à mettre un peu d'ordre et je peux enfin jouer avec mon cadeau d'anniversaire: la Wii Fit


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pop pop...
> 
> Le bleu d'Auvergne, il n'y a rien de meilleur... :love:



Ah si ! La fourme d'Ambert ou celle de Montbrison


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah si ! La fourme d'Ambert ou celle de Montbrison



Ah oui... La fourme d'Ambert !... :love:

(tant que c'est en Auvergne...)


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah oui... La fourme d'Ambert !... :love:
> 
> *(tant que c'est en Auvergne...)*



Oh, que oui. Ce sont les meilleurs :love:
Et j'avais oublié le Salers 

(m****, je suis en train de me faire mal là :rose:)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pop pop...
> 
> Le bleu d'Auvergne, il n'y a rien de meilleur... :love:



J'aime beaucoup le fromage et les champignons, mais pas ensembles ! je ne supporte pas ces fromages moisis ! Mais c'est égal, il y en a d'autres en Auvergne, qui valent le déplacement !

Nous ôtres français, on ne se contente pas de 450 malheureuses variétés de fromage


----------



## LeSqual (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous ôtres français, on ne se contente pas de 450 malheureuses variétés de fromage



Ben nous, ça nous fait quand même une sorte de fromage pour 15'500 habitants... quel pays dit mieux?


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Février 2009)

Je vais au carnaval de Pau


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2009)

Je paie mes charges sociales,celles de mon fils,ma tva,ma taxe d'apprentissage,bref l'horreur


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le fromage et les champignons, mais pas ensembles ! je ne supporte pas ces fromages moisis !



C'est pas grave, cela en fera plus pour nous :love: 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous ôtres français, on ne se contente pas de 450 malheureuses variétés de fromage



Ca fait mal de le dire mais... pour les fromages, vous êtes pas des manchots  
on va vous laisser au moins ça


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oh, que oui. Ce sont les meilleurs :love:
> Et j'avais oublié le Salers
> 
> (m****, je suis en train de me faire mal là :rose:)



Et le Saint-Nectaire ?  :rateau:

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Salers, c'est aussi un charmant petit village. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le fromage et les champignons, mais pas ensembles ! je ne supporte pas ces fromages moisis ! Mais c'est égal, il y en a d'autres en Auvergne, qui valent le déplacement !



:style:


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

Je constate que 4km/h d'excès de vitesse valent 90 -_-


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je constate que 4km/h d'excès de vitesse valent 90 -_-



et un point de permis


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> et un point de permis



C'est pas marqué le nombre sur la contravention mais ca doit être ca. Je regarde si la possibilité de contester pour le coup du réglage des 25° et compagnie fonctionne toujours


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est pas marqué le nombre sur la contravention mais ca doit être ca. Je regarde si la possibilité de contester pour le coup du réglage des 25° et compagnie fonctionne toujours



Ca m'a toujours interloqué, cette histoire des 25°.
Dans le droit français, c'est le demandeur qui doit prouver la faute contestée : or, comment prouver que le radar n'était pas, à cet endroit précis et ce jour-là, réglé convenablement ?


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca m'a toujours interloqué, cette histoire des 25°.
> Dans le droit français, c'est le demandeur qui doit prouver la faute contestée : or, comment prouver que le radar n'était pas, à cet endroit précis et ce jour-là, réglé convenablement ?



Je crois que si tu fais la demande d'un justificatif qui prouve que la procédure d'installation du radar a été respectée en tenant compte des contraintes d'angle, de distance etc.. et qu'ils ne sont pas en mesure de te le fournir, bah ca annule la constatation d'infraction


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

C'est peut être pas si simple en fait, je verrai plus tard


----------



## meskh (14 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> C'est peut être pas si simple en fait, je verrai plus tard



Et c'est sans compter les frais d'avocat ...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je crois que si tu fais la demande d'un justificatif qui prouve que la procédure d'installation du radar a été respectée en tenant compte des contraintes d'angle, de distance etc.. et qu'ils ne sont pas en mesure de te le fournir, bah ca annule la constatation d'infraction





kuep a dit:


> C'est peut être pas si simple en fait, je verrai plus tard



Ben justement ça me paraît pas très logique du point de vue de la procédure : c'est au demandeur (toi) de prouver que le radar n'était pas positionné dans le bon sens, ce n'est pas au défendeur (le Ministère de l'Intérieur) de te prouver qu'il l'était...
:mouais:


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben justement ça me paraît pas très logique du point de vue de la procédure : c'est au demandeur (toi) de prouver que le radar n'était pas positionné dans le bon sens, ce n'est pas au défendeur (le Ministère de l'Intérieur) de te prouver qu'il l'était...
> :mouais:



Bah dans mon monde de bisounours ca me semble pas si incroyable de demander un justificatif qui montre qu'ils ont bien fait leur boulot en te sanctionnant, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres tavu


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là maintenant, mon loup, je me dis "plus que trois heures avant que jojo le retour ne le soit (de retour)"
> 
> Le spectre du chômage technique s'éloigne pour toi !


et encore, j ai failli oublier :rateau:


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2009)

je constate avec effroi que des membres bannis pour une longue durée se reconnectent le jour J de la fin de leur ban. Ca me laisse pantois :afraid:


----------



## kuep (14 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ca me laisse pantois :afraid:



Non te pends pas, fais pas le con


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je constate avec effroi que des membres bannis pour une longue durée se reconnectent le jour J de la fin de leur ban. Ca me laisse pantois :afraid:



notamment si tu as fait un pari ça aide bien


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Non te pends pas, fais pas le con




Trop....tard......je...n'arri...ve plus à respir...arghglglglglggll
:hosto:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je constate avec effroi que des membres bannis pour une longue durée se reconnectent le jour J de la fin de leur ban. Ca me laisse pantois :afraid:





jojoleretour a dit:


> notamment si tu as fait un pari ça aide bien



Cela dit, en général, comme ils n'ont rien compris, ils ont une forte tendance à redisparaître presque aussi vite qu'ils sont revenus 

Voyons si le cas d'aujourd'hui sera l'exception qui confirme la règle ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Février 2009)

Il a fait magnifique donc 150 km sur des petites routes en Ardennes avec le toit escamoté, les sièges chauffants, la ventilation dans le coup et de la zique. :love:





A présent, repas en amoureux avec madame... :love:

Maintenant, je suis donc heureux !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Je viens de rentrer d'une sortie ciné et d'un film agréable "Amateur".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Préparation avec Navets salés, ça renvoie direct au placard les choucroutes. :love:


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2009)

jojoleretour a dit:


> notamment si tu as fait un pari ça aide bien





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, en général, comme ils n'ont rien compris, ils ont une forte tendance à redisparaître presque aussi vite qu'ils sont revenus
> 
> Voyons si le cas d'aujourd'hui sera l'exception qui confirme la règle ? :mouais:



On peut parier, si tu veux, Pascal ?!


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On peut parier, si tu veux, Pascal ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Je regarde le concours de dunks du NBA All-Star Game .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Fait trop chaud, je vais aller me prendre une petite douche et sortir au village boire une bibine bien fraîche.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Février 2009)

Je me lève, je vais me faire des tartines à la confiture de figues corses en regardant un dexter.... 

Bon dimanche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Fait trop chaud, je vais aller me prendre une petite douche et sortir au village boire une bibine bien fraîche.


T'es boulimique alcoolique, on comme à le savoir maintenant. 

Et sinon, tu fais quoi d'intéressant?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je me lève, je vais me faire des tartines à la confiture de figues corses en regardant un dexter....
> 
> Bon dimanche



Bon dimanche l'ami  et à vous tous oeuf corse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2009)

là je vous salue tous bien bas en vous souhaitant un excellent dimanche tout ensoleillé  et j'attends les viennoiseries pendant que je sirote le café  :love: (dans mon service V&B que j'inaugure pour l'occasion :style: )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> T'es boulimique alcoolique, on comme à le savoir maintenant.
> 
> Et sinon, tu fais quoi d'intéressant?




Ouais t'as raison, un whisky le 13 et une bière aujourd'hui ... j'ai vraiment un problème. 

Et toi dans la vie tu fais quoi à part être aggressif ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Ouais t'as raison, un whisky le 13 et une bière aujourd'hui ... j'ai vraiment un problème.
> 
> Et toi dans la vie tu fais quoi à part être aggressif ?


Je mords.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Quelle belle ambiance .


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2009)

pour en revenir à une meilleure ambiance et au sujet  là je suis en train de préparer la fondue chinoise de ce soir : viande (porc, poulet, boeuf) et poisson (thon rouge et calamar) coupés en fins morceaux  nouilles et bouillon en train de cuire  tout ça va être bien succulent :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2009)

C'est pas bientôt fini de mettre l'eau à la bouche de tout le monde ? 

Je regarde Le nom de la rose.


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

David Lynch, "A Straight Story" le road movie le plus lent du cinéma


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je regarde Le nom de la rose.





meskh a dit:


> David Lynch, "A Straight Story" le road movie le plus lent du cinéma



Et moi La Nuit nous Appartient :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

J'encode un truc avec VisualHUB et ça ralentit à mort mon mac et ça me rend .


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas bientôt fini de mettre l'eau à la bouche de tout le monde ?



j'en salive complètement déjà, rien qu'à regarder le plat de bonnes choses qui nous attendent :love: 

Puis là ça va bientôt être l'apéro avec une chtite sangria, bien agréable tout ça  

j'ai fini de relire mon training Final Cut et les révisions se passent bien  je pense que je serai au point pour la certif de mardi


----------



## kisbizz (15 Février 2009)

je plane ....completement .... merci aux medoc et a ma dent :rateau:


----------



## itako (15 Février 2009)

Je fais tout pour dégoter une saloperie d'iphone. :rateau:
Sinon j'écoute de la musique.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'en salive complètement déjà, rien qu'à regarder le plat de bonnes choses qui nous attendent :love:
> 
> Puis là ça va bientôt être l'apéro avec une chtite sangria, bien agréable tout ça
> 
> j'ai fini de relire mon training Final Cut et les révisions se passent bien  je pense que je serai au point pour la certif de mardi



Pour ce soir : Carpe dieme ! 

Pour mardi : Bonne merde !


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2009)

Je me prépare le tradionnel dîner-déjeuner-pain beurre du dimanche soir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je plane ....completement .... merci aux medoc et a ma dent :rateau:



Dent de sagesse  ?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2009)

encore 7 saisons des Simpsons a voir et j'aurai vu tout les épisodes


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Va voir dans présentez-vous.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Va voir dans présentez-vous.


Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je mords.



Ben tu vois, même avec tes + de 7000 posts sur ce forum tu ne m'impressionne pas. Ce serait plutôt le contraire en fait.

Alors dorénavant si un de mes post ne te plais pas, ignore-le. Ou si tu veux vraiment me cracher dessus envoie-moi un MP.

OKI ?


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Ben tu vois, même avec tes + de 7000 posts sur ce forum tu ne m'impressionne pas. Ce serait plutôt le contraire en fait.
> 
> Alors dorénavant si un de mes post ne te plais pas, ignore-le. Ou si tu veux vraiment me cracher dessus envoie-moi un MP.
> 
> OKI ?



Il va faire pipi dans ses braies, Ed...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

_pipi dans ses braies ?_
Il boit de la bière, lui aussi, quand il ne mord pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Ben y va faire pipi où il veut.  Mais là on est dans "Le Bar MacG" et l'autre y vient me faire un caca nerveux parce que je bois 2 boissons alcoolisées en 3 jours. Ah oui, aussi parce que je cause de bouffe. 

Qu'il m'oublie le blaireau.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _pipi dans ses braies ?_
> Il boit de la bière, lui aussi, quand il ne mord pas ?


Dans la région où il crèche...
Il est bien connu qu'ils ont des murs étranges, par là-bas....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2009)

wallalai a dit:


> Ben tu vois, même avec tes + de 7000 posts sur ce forum tu ne m'impressionne pas. Ce serait plutôt le contraire en fait.
> 
> Alors dorénavant si un de mes post ne te plais pas, ignore-le. Ou si tu veux vraiment me cracher dessus envoie-moi un MP.
> 
> OKI ?



Ah non, ça n'aurait aucun intérêt les messages privés. Tu penses un peu à mon public? Egoïste. 



tirhum a dit:


> Il va faire pipi dans ses braies, Ed...



Pas grave, Amok a oublié ses couches à la maison. J'en ferais bon usage. 



l'écrieur a dit:


> _pipi dans ses braies ?_
> Il boit de la bière, lui aussi, quand il ne mord pas ?



Bien sûr. Mais exclusivement de la bière Trappiste. 



wallalai a dit:


> Ben y va faire pipi où il veut.  Mais là on est dans "Le Bar MacG" et l'autre y vient me faire un caca nerveux parce que je bois 2 boissons alcoolisées en 3 jours. Ah oui, aussi parce que je cause de bouffe.
> 
> Qu'il m'oublie le blaireau.




hop hop hop hop. Je ne suis pas un blaireau, je suis un être humain. Tu devrais prendre une petite bière, ça te ferait du bien tu sais. 

Lorsque j'ai fait remarquer, certes de manière un peu agressive, que tes posts ne contenaient rien d'autre que des choses tout à fait inintéressantes sur tes activités gustatives, ce n'était pas contre toi. 
C'est que, comme tous les autres membres de ce forum ( et en particulier les deux autres, là), je me fous de ce que tu fais. 

Je m'inquiétais juste de la dérive de ce fil&#8230; mais autant pisser dans un violon.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je m'inquiétais juste de la dérive de ce fil mais autant pisser dans un violon.


Reprends une bière...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Reprends une bière...


Bonne idée tiens. Une Kwak©. 

Dans son verre, et à température de la cave. (je sais, c'est pas une bière trappiste. )


Je déteste écrire des posts de plus de 100 signes.


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je déteste écrire des posts de plus de 100 signes.


Oh ben...
Ne te force pas, hein !...


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bonne idée tiens. Une Kwak©.



non, il y a un kwak plutot


----------



## Craquounette (15 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, il y a un kwak plutot



Mackie qui fait des jeux de mots ?  :affraid:  :affraid:

T'es shooté à quoi ?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2009)

euh la j'écoute les Pixies


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

Bonne nuit Ed, je vais te laisser continuer à délirer tout seul.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Février 2009)

Des plus passionnants ce fil....


----------



## iMax (15 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Des plus passionnants ce fil....



Il était temps de  t'en rendre compte...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Des plus passionnants ce fil....



Ben, c'est qu'ils t'aiment, ils savent que s'ils ne te donnent pas prétexte à râler, ça va te rendre triste, alors ils se dévouent !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

En même temps comment voulez-vous rendre passionnant un fil où la question que l'on vous demande est "Qu'est-ce que tu fais maintenant ?"

Ben maintenant je réponds à ce fil.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Février 2009)

je fais le bilan de ma semaine de vacance qui vient de s'ecouler ...
je ne pouvais pas rever de meilleurs congés  :  la disparition au travail des depots bancaires de 3 jours , l'abces a une dent , mon divorce reporté une ennieme fois ....

je suis encore en vacance cette semaine: je dois m'attendre a quoi ? :rateau::rateau:



ps : tout va bien pour le moment, il neige fortement  et je suis coincée chez moi


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Février 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je fais le bilan de ma semaine de vacance qui vient de s'ecouler ...
> je ne pouvais pas rever de meilleurs congés  :  la disparition au travail des depots bancaires de 3 jours , l'abces a une dent , mon divorce reporté une ennieme fois ....
> 
> je suis encore en vacance cette semaine: *je dois m'attendre a quoi ?* :rateau::rateau:
> ...



A rien de mieux
Que veux-tu, c'est la loi de Murphy 

Extraits :

_1. Rien n'est aussi simple qu'il y paraît.
   2. Tout prend plus de temps que ce que vous croyez.
   3. Tout ce qui est susceptible de mal tourner, tournera nécessairement mal.
   4. S'il existe plusieurs façons pour les choses de mal se passer, c'est celle qui fera le plus de dégâts qui se produira.
   5. Corollaire : C'est au pire moment que les choses tourneront mal.
   6. Si quelque chose "ne peut tout simplement pas mal tourner", ca tournera mal quand même.
   7. Si vous avez trouvè plusieurs façons pour les choses de mal se passer, mais que vous les avez circonvenues, une autre façon apparaîtra spontanément.
   8. Laissées à elle-mêmes, les choses ont tendance à aller de mal en pis.
   9. Si tout semble manifestement bien se passer, c'est que quelque chose vous a échappé.
  10. La Nature frappe toujours au défaut de la cuirasse.
  11. Mère Nature est une chienne. L'univers n'est pas indifférent à l'intelligence, il lui est activement hostile.
  12. Il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit à l'épreuve des imbéciles : les imbéciles se montrent toujours si ingénieux !
  13. Si vous décidez de faire quelque chose, il y aura toujours autre chose à faire avant.
  14. Chaque solution apporte de nouveaux problèmes.

_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Je me sens tout chambouler par le film The Wrestler que je viens de voir, magnifique.


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2009)

Je me sens tout chamboulé par le film In The Wild que je viens de voir, magnifique.


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2009)

je sens que je vais m'amuser :rateau:


----------



## kuep (16 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je me sens tout chamboulé par le film Into The Wild que je viens de voir, magnifique.


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2009)

Là, je pense au paysage sur le Mont Lozère cet après-midi. En montant au col, temps clair et les Alpes barrant l'horizon est et au col une couche de neige de quoi tenir quelques mois. À cette heure, par contre, ça ne doit plus passer : tant que le chasse-neige s'active, ça va mais comme ça souffle un brin, la route se rebouche doucement.

Un bien bel hiver, j'attends quelques flocons histoire de rester dans la note avant d'aller me coucher  Et une pensée pour Kissbiz au passage : c'est beau l'hiver malgré les à-côtés


----------



## itako (17 Février 2009)

Je parle a ma petite Camille.
Je cherche un iphone.
Je fais une allergie a mon chat.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

_"À mon dernier repas
Je veux voir mes frères
Et mes chiens et mes chats
Et le bord de la mer
À mon dernier repas
Je veux voir mes voisins"..._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bonne idée tiens. Une Kwak©.
> 
> Dans son verre, et à température de la cave. (je sais, c'est pas une bière trappiste. )
> 
> ...


La kwak n'est pas une bière trappiste, museau de tanche !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> museau de tanche !!!



J'aime toujours autant tes expressions imagées :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> La kwak n'est pas une bière trappiste, museau de tanche !!!



Tu sais bien que passé 10 signes et 3 smileys il ne trouve plus sa plist :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

là je viens de faire un allé-retour gratuit pour Bruxelles car on n'a pas eu la gentillesse de me prévenir que notre formateur Final Cut Pro était malade  enfin, faut relativiser, au moins j'ai été un peu me promener :rateau: :mouais:

(trop caca quand même, j'étais fin prête pour la certif, et voilà que c'est repoussé de 2 semaines, grrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

Un film magnifique, Big Fish de Tim Burton.
Une belle histoire dans un pure style burtonien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> La kwak n'est pas une bière trappiste, museau de tanche !!!


Je crois que je l'ai écrit, non?  

Et en plus de ça, elle est bonne. Pas au niveau d'une Orval, mais bonne quand même. 


Non mais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je crois que je l'ai écrit, non?
> 
> Et en plus de ça, elle est bonne. Pas au niveau d'une Orval, mais bonne quand même.
> 
> ...



Ça fait rien, t'as qu'à virer la plist !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Un film magnifique, Big Fish de Tim Burton.
> Une belle histoire dans un pure style burtonien



C'est vrai !


----------



## soget (17 Février 2009)

Je cherche un tuto qui explique comment inverser le creux d'une empreinte.
Dailleurs, si vous avez une idée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

J'inverse le creux d'une empreinte.


----------



## monalisa75 (17 Février 2009)

moi la maintenant je suis au travail... et je devrais pas être sur mac-gé, mais bon.... et puis plus tard, je vais rentrer chez moi et prendre une bonne douche bien chaude puis m'affaler devant ma télé!!


----------



## soget (17 Février 2009)

Ok avec toi, j'inverse.

J'aurais du précisé avec une image couleur comme


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Février 2009)

monalisa75 a dit:


> moi la maintenant je suis au travail... et je devrais pas être sur mac-gé, mais bon.... et puis plus tard, je vais rentrer chez moi et prendre une bonne douche bien chaude puis m'affaler devant ma télé!!



Quelle vie palpitante !


----------



## chromatique (17 Février 2009)

j'ecoute de la  musique


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

chromatique a dit:


> j'ecoute de la  musique



Poil aux zygomatiques...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

soget a dit:


> Ok avec toi, j'inverse.
> 
> J'aurais du précisé avec une image couleur comme



Un peu comme ça, tu veux dire ?


----------



## soget (17 Février 2009)

Oui, un peu comme ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

soget a dit:


> Oui, un peu comme ça.



T'as mon adresse, pour le (gros) chèque ?


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

monalisa75 a dit:


> moi la maintenant je suis au travail... et je devrais pas être sur mac-gé, mais bon.... et puis plus tard, je vais rentrer chez moi et prendre une bonne douche bien chaude puis m'affaler devant ma télé!!



Là je suis partagé entre l'horreur de voir que je viens de passer un paquet de temps à répondre dans un autre sujet de macG, temps dont je manque déjà singulièrement pour le taf, et le plaisir d'avoir glandé.

Je vais feindre, auprès de mes clients, l'amnésie. Il faut juste que je me cogne la tête très fort sur un coin de porte pour que la bosse puisse justifier le fait que j'ai oublié leurs dossiers en ce début d'après midi.

Ah, j'oubliais : un félin vient de gerber un tube compact de croquettes semi liquide sur environ 10 centimètres dans le salon. J'ai entendu un "Heug Heug" caverneux, puis un "Crouiiiiiiik" mouillé.
J'aimerais bien vomir comme les chats : en reculant, et en observant le cylindre d'aliments à peine digérés entrer dans mon champ de vision. Puis, faire "Crouiiiiikkk".
Bref, donc, là je vais couper quelques feuilles de papier essuie-tout, puis en mettant la tête en arrière ramasser la "chose" encore tiède. Je vais probablement faire "Heug Heug", moi aussi, puis avoir les yeux mouillés.

Je suis désolé d'être hors sujet : je viens de parler de ce que _j'allais_ faire, pas de ce que je _faisais_. Je vais m'auto infliger un supplice iPodesque pour me punir de ce faux pas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Et puis vue la texture de la peau de tes bourses, eu égard à ton âge, tu vas même pouvoir te passer de te tremper les raisins de corinthe dans l'eau bouillante  La vie est peut-être une tartine de merde, mais c'est bien foutu quand même


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Je confirme : j'ai fait "Heug Heug". J'ai l'impression que mes boyaux ne sont plus a leur place. Ma luette remue comme un panneau de sens interdit planté pointe du raz.
J'ai les yeux mouillés, je vois flou.

Heug, Heug.

En plus, j'ai la haine. J'ai découvert dans le tube non seulement des croquettes mais également, noyées dans des éléments non identifiés, des traces vertes. Poussé par un mauvais pressentiment, je suis allé voir la plante sur la terrasse. Il y a encore le pot, mais plus de feuilles. Le chat a disparu. Conscient de son forfait, il doit se planquer quelque part. Je comptais le garder pour le manger à Paques, mais je crois que là, il va y passer.

Heug, Heug.

Juste le temps d'aller mieux, et je pars en chasse.


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et puis vue la texture de la peau de tes bourses, eu égard à ton âge, tu vas même pouvoir te passer de te tremper les raisins de corinthe dans l'eau bouillante  La vie est peut-être une tartine de merde, mais c'est bien foutu quand même



Cela ne pose aucun problème : tu sais bien que les femmes ne s'attardent pas à la bourse, mais a ce qu'elle contient !


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais m'auto infliger un supplice iPodesque pour me punir de ce faux pas.


 
T'as besoin d'aide?  :rose:


----------



## dool (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela ne pose aucun problème : tu sais bien que les femmes ne s'attardent pas à la bourse, mais a ce qu'elle contient !



Oui enfin l'intérêt se porte surtout sur les indices qui montent...mais bon ce n'est que mon avis hein...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela ne pose aucun problème : tu sais bien que les femmes ne s'attardent pas à la bourse, mais a ce qu'elle contient !



Attendre le contenu qui proviendrait d'un contenant situé au niveau des chevilles par temps frais uniquement, ne risquent-elles pas de s'impatienter un brin ?


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> T'as besoin d'aide?  :rose:



Un supplice mené par vous n'est plus un supplice ! :love:
(La bise a ton homme ! )


Donc, là, j'imagine Pitchoune me faisant l'iPod. Et je recule du bureau lentement mais surement, assis sur ma chaise à roulettes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2009)

Là je me dis qu'il manque un truc : la boule de poils au milieu des croquettes et de l'herbe.


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Attendre le contenu qui proviendrait d'un contenant situé au niveau des chevilles par temps frais uniquement, ne risquent-elles pas de s'impatienter un brin ?



C'est ca ! Et par temps chaud je prétexte que j'ai caché un poulpe dans mes chaussettes, et que celles-ci sont trop petites pour y loger l'ensemble des tentacules ! Tu m'as l'air bien informé !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est ca ! Et par temps chaud je prétexte que j'ai caché un poulpe dans mes chaussettes, et que celles-ci sont trop petites pour y loger l'ensemble des tentacules ! Tu m'as l'air bien informé !


Non non. Mais c'est juste qu'à âge inférieur, le jeune Tintin savait, lui, justifier l'utilisation de culottes de golf, c'est tout&#8230;


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non non. Mais c'est juste qu'à âge inférieur, le jeune Tintin savait, lui, justifier l'utilisation de culottes de golf, c'est tout&#8230;



Sois charitable : GKatarn ignorait déjà que son fils piquait le rhum du bar familial (dans un autre sujet), si en plus tu balances qu'il lui gaule sa tenue du dimanche, tu vas nous le buter ! 

Ceci étant : tu es hors sujet ! Tu ne dis pas ce que tu fais maintenant ! Attention au ban !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Je ne risque pas de le faire. Parce que globalement, de façon assez surprenante me diras-tu, il se trouve que _*là, maintenant*_, j'en ai relativement rien à branler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Je bois un bon p'tit thé en lisant les nouvelles du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

monalisa75 a dit:


> moi la maintenant je suis au travail... et je devrais pas être sur mac-gé, mais bon.... et puis plus tard, je vais rentrer chez moi et prendre une bonne douche bien chaude puis m'affaler devant ma télé!!


 
Sans déconner ?
C'est dingue !

C'est incroyable !
6 messages et tant de choses à dire.
J'en suis sur le cul.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Février 2009)

là je viens de sortir du lit et prendre un petit dej /dejeuner ....comme le new-nés je dois confondre  la nuit et le jour


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de sortir du lit et prendre un petit dej /dejeuner ....comme le *new-nés* je dois confondre  la nuit et le jour


 :mouais: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de sortir du lit et prendre un petit dej /dejeuner ....comme le new-nés je dois confondre  la nuit et le jour



Tu veux dire : les nouveaux born ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Ah le franglais .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

Ouatezeufeuque?... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de sortir du lit et prendre un petit dej /dejeuner ....comme le new-nés je dois confondre  la nuit et le jour



Tiens... Ils t'ont relâchée, toi?... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Ouep&#8230;
Faudrait lui parler de fessbouc tiens.

Qui s'y colle ? :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouep
> Faudrait lui parler de fessbouc tiens.
> 
> Qui s'y colle ? :sleep:



Faut juste lui donner l'adresse ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je viens de faire un allé-retour gratuit pour Bruxelles car on n'a pas eu la gentillesse de me prévenir que notre formateur Final Cut Pro était malade  enfin, faut relativiser, au moins j'ai été un peu me promener :rateau: :mouais:
> 
> (trop caca quand même, j'étais fin prête pour la certif, et voilà que c'est repoussé de 2 semaines, grrrrrrrrrrr)



N'était-ce pas le jour de l'examen ? Enfin, je suppose que la certification passe par un test.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut juste lui donner l'adresse ?


Ah non&#8230; j'ai peur que ça soit BEAUCOUP plus compliqué que ça&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> N'était-ce pas le jour de l'examen ? Enfin, je suppose que la certification passe par un test.


oui, remis à lorsque l'examinateur sera rétabli  

ça me donne encore un peu de marge mais bon, j'aurais préféré vite en finir   j'ai pas mal d'autres petits trucs qui m'attendent :love: dont le livre pour le permis de conduire entre autre


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ... dont le livre pour le permis de conduire entre autre



Il est nul celui-là, laisse tomber.
Et puis tout le monde l'a lu et ce même monde ne s'en rapelle plus, alors ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Il est nul celui-là, laisse tomber.
> Et puis tout le monde l'a lu et ce même monde ne s'en rapelle plus, alors ....


ui mais bon, pour avoir le zoli ptit papier va bien falloir au moins un peu préparer, au moins relire... j'ai déjà eu la théorie, il y a quelques années, mais le passage à la pratique m'a quelque peu dissuadée, pas que j'ai été mauvaise conductrice, juste que mon instructeur était un poil stressant  :love: perso j'ai préféré éviter la crise de nerf... :modo:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2009)

j'ai enfin reçu mon adaptateur ADC/DVI il ne manque plus que le disque dur LaCie Raid :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Il est nul celui-là, laisse tomber.
> Et puis tout le monde l'a lu et ce même monde ne s'en rapelle plus, alors ....



C'est certainement l'ouvrage dont la mise en pratique laisse le plus à désirer !  En plus, il est rempli de mauvaises idées et conseils. :rateau:



Modern__Thing a dit:


> ui mais bon, pour avoir le zoli ptit papier va bien falloir au moins un peu préparer, au moins relire... j'ai déjà eu la théorie, il y a quelques années, mais le passage à la pratique m'a quelque peu dissuadée, pas que j'ai été mauvaise conductrice, juste que mon instructeur était un poil stressant  :love: perso j'ai préféré éviter la crise de nerf... :modo:



Il y a une volée de questions maintenant dont, il me semble, une partie sur la mécanique automobile. Cependant, la mise en pratique de l'oeuvre reste très personnelle. :mouais: 

Enfin, pour la certif, je comprends bien que tu préférerais être débarrassée de l'examen avant de commencer la lecture du superbe _Feu vert_. Je ne vous dirai pas où j'ai lu ce bouquin. 


Pour une fois, je m'ennuie... Même pas tenté d'acheter des geekerie de manière compulsive pour compenser.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est certainement l'ouvrage dont la mise en pratique laisse le plus à désirer !  En plus, il est rempli de mauvaises idées et conseils. :rateau:
> ...
> Enfin, pour la certif, je comprends bien que tu préférerais être débarrassée de l'examen avant de commencer la lecture du superbe _Feu vert_. Je ne vous dirai pas où j'ai lu ce bouquin.


clair que ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus passionnant comme littérature le livre du permis...  mais là ce n'est pas Feu Vert, hé non  c'est le livre d'un ami qui passe son permis via le Forem  ça s'appelle "Connaître et Conduire" :mouais: ça a l'air bien morose rien qu'à la couverture...

Sinon là je m'apprête à manger des brownies maison :love: (avec du chocolat 80% cacao et la petite touche perso : un chouia de flocons d'avoines et de coco râpée pour la texture [et un peu de cannelle, un soupçon, et une pincée de muscade  ] :love: :love: :love: délicieux, ça fond dans la bouche et c'est d'un moelleux incomparable :love: j'en referai encore des comme ça tiens  ) et à me mater un chtit film pour décompresser des émotions que je n'ai pas eues aujourd'hui


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Sinon là je m'apprête à manger des brownies maison :love: (avec du chocolat 80% cacao et la petite touche perso : un chouia de flocons d'avoines et de coco râpée pour la texture [et un peu de cannelle, un soupçon, et une pincée de muscade  ] :love: :love: :love: délicieux, ça fond dans la bouche et c'est d'un moelleux incomparable :love:



tu es où sinon ? tu m'envoies la "location" en MP 

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

Comme : donuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chocolat :love:
brownies :love:
coco râpée :love:
Le tout :love:

Hotcemel :love:
Fondant au chocolat :love:
Carte d'or vanille - crêpes - chocolat fondu :love:

Avec tout ça, le Milka Choco-Biscuit vient de passer un mauvais 1/4 d'heure ! Et on récupère tout de suite le moral...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Je glande sur Internet au lieu de bosser... La journée continue à l'hôpital pour les externes, c'est extra pour la formation pratique, mais après on n'a pas envie de faire des dossiers en papier.

Eh oui, c'est beaucoup plus rigolo quand ce sont des vrais patients :love: !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> _Je glande sur Internet au lieu de bosser..._ La journée continue à l'hôpital pour les externes, c'est extra pour la formation pratique, mais après on n'a pas envie de faire des dossiers en papier.
> 
> Eh oui, c'est beaucoup plus rigolo quand ce sont des vrais patients :love: !



Ce n'est pas la bonne façon de présenter les choses. Il ne faut pas dire _Je glande sur Internet au lieu de bosser..._ mais _J'ai réorganisé le travail de manière optimale_.

En fait, on comprend pourquoi ils sont appelés des patients.


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je glande sur Internet au lieu de bosser... La journée continue à l'hôpital pour les externes, c'est extra pour la formation pratique, mais après on n'a pas envie de faire des dossiers en papier.
> 
> Eh oui, c'est beaucoup plus rigolo quand ce sont des vrais patients :love: !



adopte un Geek :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

@ Pascal_TTH : dans ce cas, on peut dire que j'ai très bien réorganisé mon travail . De 8h30 à 18h, j'ai bien fait la folle en réa ; j'ai pris vingt minutes pour manger seule (parce que mon interne m'avait oublié quand il est parti bouffer  Je l'ai vu revenir à une heure et demie, frais comme un gardon "Mais euh... tu étais à l'internat ? tu mangeais ?" - "Ah merde, je t'avais oubliée !!! Je suis désolé... Écoute, je te file le code de la porte et tu y va ?"
Heureusement qu'il y avait une de mes anciennes internes que je connais bien et qu'on a pu manger ensemble, parce que je me sens toujours mal à l'aise quand je mange seule à l'internat - normalement, à midi, c'est pas trop pour les externes.
Surtout que j'ai fini le plat de frites 

@ Mackie : je suis OK pour l'adoption de geek :love: à condition qu'il me prépare un plateau-snack quand je rentre tard comme le fait ma maman :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2009)

c'est facile a faire


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Dis-moi ce que tu mets sur le plateau et je te dis si tu as juste


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est facile a faire


tu pourrais au moins être un peu plus galant  naméo


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu pourrais au moins être un peu plus galant  naméo


Galant ?!...
S'il arrive à l'écrire correctement, y'a p'têt un espoir... 



Galen, galand, galant, gualant, gualand, etc....


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Alors, il vient, mon plateau-snack-du-soir ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Galant ?!...
> S'il arrive à l'écrire correctement, y'a p'têt un espoir...
> 
> 
> ...


c'est qu'en plus il cherche à se faire adopter le ptit geek  :love: si déjà au moins il arrivait à savoir parler aux femmes  "_facile à faire..._" mouais  si il oublie les bases, on n'est pas dans la m...

un peu de douceur et de galanterie Mackie voyons ! n'oublie pas les fleurs et le petit vase sur le plateau :love: et pas de gerbe hein steup'


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est qu'en plus il cherche à se faire adopter le ptit geek  :love: si déjà au moins il arrivait à savoir parler aux femmes  "_facile à faire..._" mouais  si il oublie les bases, on n'est pas dans la m...


On peut parler avec les mains... 
_(surtout avec les grenouilles, enfin pas toutes... les grenouilles...  )_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Les mains, c'est bien  Mais un geek doit maîtriser le langage humain  et le prouver


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

et les bonnes manières, surtout en présence d'une dame   :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Rien de plus vrai, en effet


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> @ Pascal_TTH : *dans ce cas, on peut dire que j'ai très bien réorganisé mon travail *. De 8h30 à 18h, j'ai bien fait la folle en réa ; j'ai pris vingt minutes pour manger seule (parce que mon interne m'avait oublié quand il est parti bouffer  Je l'ai vu revenir à une heure et demie, frais comme un gardon "Mais euh... tu étais à l'internat ? tu mangeais ?" - "Ah merde, je t'avais oubliée !!! Je suis désolé... Écoute, je te file le code de la porte et tu y va ?"
> Heureusement qu'il y avait une de mes anciennes internes que je connais bien et qu'on a pu manger ensemble, parce que je me sens toujours mal à l'aise quand je mange seule à l'internat - normalement, à midi, c'est pas trop pour les externes.
> Surtout que j'ai fini le plat de frites
> 
> @ Mackie : je suis OK pour l'adoption de geek :love: à condition qu'il me prépare un plateau-snack quand je rentre tard comme le fait ma maman :love:



Tu as le potentiel pour être un jour chef de service !  Pour le reste, c'est franchement pas sympa comme temps de midi.  

Essaye qqu qui cuisine bien pour l'adoption.  Il y a un topic pour trouver ceux à fort potentiel.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

rien de tel effectivement qu'un homme qui sait mijoter de bons petits plats :love:

et si en plus il est propre sur lui, bien éduqué et courtois...  :rateau: 

alors Mackie, ce plateau, ça vient, elle attend toujours hein Marie...


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu pourrais au moins être un peu plus galant  naméo





Modern__Thing a dit:


> un peu de douceur et de galanterie Mackie voyons ! n'oublie pas les fleurs et le petit vase sur le plateau :love: et pas de gerbe hein steup'





Modern__Thing a dit:


> et les bonnes manières, surtout en présence d'une dame   :love:





Modern__Thing a dit:


> rien de tel effectivement qu'un homme qui sait mijoter de bons petits plats :love:
> 
> et si en plus il est propre sur lui, bien éduqué et courtois...  :rateau:




Mackie, laisse tomber l'affaire : ce sont des chieuses ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Café, clopes, études.


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Café, jus d'orange, booklet.


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Café*s*, clope*s*, 1 x 4 pages, 1 x 12 pages, les cartes dans le Nikon pour suivre la police municipale dans ses &#339;uvres avant midi.


----------



## Bassman (18 Février 2009)

là, je flâne un peu sur le net, sinon je m'ennuierai&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mackie, laisse tomber l'affaire : ce sont des chieuses ! :rateau:


meuh non  tout de suite les grands mots !! je ne faisais que donner quelques petits conseils  la conseilleuse n'est pas payeuse mais certes, nous les dames, nous savons ce que nous cherchons :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> meuh non  tout de suite les grands mots !! je ne faisais que donner quelques petits conseils  la conseilleuse n'est pas payeuse mais certes, nous les dames, nous savons ce que nous cherchons :love:



tu es encore une demoiselle


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

et toi un jeune damoiseau  :love: 

sinon là je viens d'arriver au travail et je switche mon cerveau en mode "on" :sleep:


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

je me demande si je vais pas aller soutenir l'industrie de la bière :love:


----------



## JulienRkt (18 Février 2009)

Cours, annales, feuilles de papier dans tous les sens, classeurs bordéliques, et verre de flotte...
Ca sent les révisions tout ça


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Café, jus d'orange, booklet.


 
Bosse toi! Et comme le dit si bien Modern_Thing, tu tâcheras de préparer le SOUPER (ben oui, on est suisse ) ce soir!


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> verre de flotte...






Courage!


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2009)

L'eau, ça rouille !...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

JulienRkt a dit:


> Cours, annales, feuilles de papier dans tous les sens, classeurs bordéliques, et verre de flotte...
> Ca sent les révisions tout ça


 
Ouais, ben tu fais bien de t'y mettre vu comment tu as foiré le précédent partiel, jeune homme !

Hé hé hé.


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me demande si je vais pas aller soutenir l'industrie de la bière :love:



Voilà une bonne idée tiens  c'est parti


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Bosse toi! Et comme le dit si bien Modern_Thing, tu tâcheras de préparer le SOUPER (ben oui, on est suisse ) ce soir!



Petite aiguillette de poulet Suisse relevée au miel de fleurs Suisses accompagné de quelques baisers Suisses...

ça te convient?

:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me demande si je vais pas aller soutenir l'industrie de la bière :love:



Je te rappelle qu'on doit se voir demain, j'espère que tu seras prop'sur toi, parce que tes soutiens à cette industrie ont parfois tendance à se montrer salissants pour tes fringues (et certaines piscines), si j'en crois certains trucs lus ici et là dans les forums 

  



LeSqual a dit:


> Petite aiguillette de poulet Suisse



Si les poulets suisses font à peu près la même taille que les poulets français, essaie plutôt "petite*s* aiguillette*s* de poulet suisse", sinon, même avec un appétit d'oiseau, elle risque d'avoir faim en sortant de table, avec *une* aiguillette de poulet pour deux :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Petite aiguillette de poulet Suisse relevée au miel de fleurs Suisses accompagné de quelques baisers Suisses...
> 
> ça te convient?
> 
> :love:


 ouh mais c'est inspiré comme menu :love: elle en a bien de la chance Pitchoune  d'avoir  un gentil n'amoureux qui lui mijote de bonnes petites choses pour le souper  (héhéhé, le mien aussi est souvent très inspiré coté cuisine, c'est une chance !  l'autre jour j'ai eu droit à des pâtes sauce aux chicons / Porto, c'était :love: :love: :love: complètement !!)


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Pour moi, maintenant, qui dit "LeSqual" dit "traitre".


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Café*s*, clope*s*, 1 x 4 pages, 1 x 12 pages, les cartes dans le Nikon pour suivre la police municipale* dans ses &#339;uvres avant midi*.



N'oublie les glaçons pour le pastis


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si les poulets suisses font à peu près la même taille que les poulets français, essaie plutôt "petite*s* aiguillette*s* de poulet suisse", sinon, même avec un appétit d'oiseau, elle risque d'avoir faim en sortant de table, avec *une* aiguillette de poulet pour deux :rateau:







Modern__Thing a dit:


> ouh mais c'est inspiré comme menu :love: elle en a bien de la chance Pitchoune  d'avoir  un gentil n'amoureux qui lui mijote de bonnes petites choses pour le souper  (héhéhé, le mien aussi est souvent très inspiré coté cuisine, c'est une chance !  l'autre jour j'ai eu droit à des pâtes sauce aux chicons / Porto, c'était :love: :love: :love: complètement !!)



je crois que l'on va changer de sujet... il est que 10h15 et je crève de faim maintenant avec tous ces posts :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

pas mieux ! 

je suis déjà en train de me demander ce que je vais manger pour midi d'ailleurs


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour moi, maintenant, qui dit "LeSqual" dit "traitre".



Kalif à la place du Kalif? Quitte a être un traitre... ça vaut le coup d'essayer :rateau:

et en parlant de poulet... tu as pas des photos à faire?


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> je crois que l'on va changer de sujet... il est que 10h15 et je crève de faim maintenant avec tous ces posts :rateau:


 
Tout pareil.

Et oui, ça me convient bien le poulet  Vivement la fin de la journée!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre que ma soeur est enceinte :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

C'est pas moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est pas moi !



Pour une fois...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2009)

Faudrait demander à Laporte, voir ce qu'il en pense...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour une fois...


 
Mais n'importe quoi !
Il y a plein de grossesse dont je ne suis pas responsable !

D'ailleurs, je parierais même que, au niveau mondial, le taux de grossesses dont je ne suis pas responsable dépasse le taux de grossesses dont je suis responsable.

Enfin, je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais n'importe quoi !
> Il y a plein de grossesse dont je ne suis pas responsable !
> 
> D'ailleurs, je parierais même que, au niveau mondial, le taux de grossesses dont je ne suis pas responsable dépasse le taux de grossesses dont je suis responsable.
> ...



Je vois, coupable mais pas responsable, hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2009)

Ah mais attend. On a tous le même problème.
Qu'est ce qui nous dit qu'on n'a pas des enfants insoupçonnés? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Les apparences sont contre moi, je vois.
Mais je ne suis pas grossiste en grossesse, j'ai juste un gros...

...zeste de culpabilité, parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui nous dit qu'on n'a pas des enfants insoupçonnés? :mouais:


 
Moi, quand je constate une connerie, je commence toujours par soupçonner les enfants.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est pas moi !



Dommage :rose:.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Février 2009)

moi je me demande pourquoi je ne peux plus envoyer des mails avec ma messagerie 
je cherche , je trouve ,  j'applique mais .... sa ne marche pas :hein:


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Petite aiguillette de poulet Suisse relevée au miel de fleurs Suisses accompagné de quelques baisers Suisses...
> 
> ça te convient?
> 
> :love:



La, maintenant, le poulet dégèle...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Petite aiguillette de poulet Suisse relevée au miel de fleurs Suisses accompagné de quelques baisers Suisses...
> 
> ça te convient?
> 
> :love:



Parfait! Mon train arrive à 18h33. Tu peux mettre chambrer le rouge


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parfait! Mon train arrive à 18h33. Tu peux mettre chambrer le rouge



Pas de bol... today is a no alcoolic day 

C'est assez rare... mais je me suis dis que de boire tous les jours... c'est pas bien...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Pas de bol... today is a no alcoolic day



Et tout le monde se demande pourquoi il neige tant !?!?! Ne cherchez plus 

On se partagera la bouteille avec Pitchoune, ne t'inquiètes pas pour nous


----------



## LeSqual (18 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et tout le monde se demande pourquoi il neige tant !?!?! Ne cherchez plus



:rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Pas de bol... today is a no alcoolic day
> 
> C'est assez rare... mais je me suis dis que de boire tous les jours... c'est pas bien...


du tout   :love:


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

Sauf de l'eau mais pas de vie, de montagne


----------



## giga64 (18 Février 2009)

Là... tout de suite... je me dis que le secret du bonheur c'est une belle gueule, de la tchatche et aucun scrupule. 





En même temps, le bonheur au bras d'une c0nne.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Février 2009)

Ah, j'ai reçu (et donc je regarde) : Tchao pantin


----------



## iMax (18 Février 2009)

Là?

Je fais de l'ordre dans ma bibliothèque Osirix.

C'est le gros bordel.


----------



## iMax (18 Février 2009)

J'ajouterai que là je peste après avoir grillé:
- ma carte de débit direct
- ma carte de crédit
- mon badge d'accès au boulot (à bande magnétique)

Il a suffit de les oublier 30 secondes dans la poche de ma blouse en IRM.

Ma montre a aussi pris 6 minutes de retard en 30 secondes mais semble à nouveau bien fonctionner... L'iPhone a eu plus de chance vu qu'il ne semble rien avoir subi...

Ça m'apprendre à être distrait... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Je grave Le Doulos pour mon cher père .


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

iMax a dit:


> J'ajouterai que là je peste après avoir grillé:
> - ma carte de débit direct
> - ma carte de crédit
> - mon badge d'accès au boulot (à bande magnétique)



Tu fais des barbeuc en cette saison ? :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

J'repense à hier soir, entre l'autre gros cake qui prend la CB qu'à partir de 15&#8364;, pas les chèques et qu'il faut payer avant pour un putain de mini plein (6&#8364;&#8230 sur la bécane de prêt et le flash que j'ai vu qqs minutes après m'être chauffé avec ce gros cake&#8230;

Vivement que je sache si j'ai vraiment été flashé ou pas. Semaine de daube.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

C'est pas un lecteur de floppy qu'il te faut alors, c'est un lecteur flash...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2009)

Uh uh uh.





(Là je me gausse.)


----------



## huexley (19 Février 2009)

J'entame une danse de la joie, Apple me remplace mon MacBook Pro après 4 cartes mères, et les données perdu d'un client sont en train d'être restaurées par Data Rescue \o/

 *joie* *joie*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> J'entame une danse de la joie, Apple me remplace mon MacBook Pro après 4 cartes mères, et les données perdu d'un client sont en train d'être restaurées par Data Rescue \o/
> 
> *joie* *joie*



Le plaisir des joies simples !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Je suis en train de brosser mon chat qui revient tout pourri de vadrouille et qui tire la tronche parce que je n'y vais pas de main morte. Flûte, c'est tôt, non, pour les vadrouilles de chat ?! :mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Février 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> Je suis en train de brosser mon chat qui revient tout pourri de vadrouille et qui tire la tronche parce que je n'y vais pas de main morte. Flûte, c'est tôt, non, pour les vadrouilles de chat ?! :mouais:


 
Tonds le, comme ça, ce sera réglé


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2009)

ça fait peur un chat sans poil :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Allons, allons&#8230; je suis moi-même glabre, et je ne fais peur qu'aux mous du bulbe&#8230; N'exagérons rien


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

Je sens une atmosphère empli de sarcasmes ici&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

Du sarcasme?
Ici?

Allons, tu t'égares mon Bassou.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Ah !!!

Bien dit Fab' !!

Et d'abord&#8230; c'est qui "Bassou" ?


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah !!!
> 
> Bien dit Fab' !!
> 
> Et d'abord c'est qui "Bassou" ?


 
C'est comme iMax? Il n'existe pas?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2009)

du tout, du tout... ce ne sont que des impressions

... les fantômes de la pénombre du bar...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

Un peu comme les yétis mais autant je vois bien le rapport entre un Yéti et Bassou :love: autant avec iMax l'analogie me semble moins évidente


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un peu comme les yétis mais autant je vois bien le rapport entre un Yéti et Bassou :love: autant avec iMax l'analogie me semble moins évidente


 
C'est parce qu'iMax s'apparente plus au Dahu


----------



## LeSqual (19 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Tonds le, comme ça, ce sera réglé



C'est pas ce que je t'ai dis il y a quelques jours... non? 

ok... je bosse et je la ferme :rose:


:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> C'est pas ce que je t'ai dis il y a quelques jours... non?
> 
> ok... je bosse et je la ferme :rose:
> 
> ...



Ouais, bosse et tais-toi :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (19 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> C'est parce qu'iMax s'apparente plus au Dahu



Da!Hu! ... faisait un vieux russe sur son âne...

:rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Février 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Da!Hu! ... faisait un vieux russe sur son âne...
> 
> :rateau:


 
J'croyais que tu buvais pas aujourd'hui


----------



## LeSqual (19 Février 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> J'croyais que tu buvais pas aujourd'hui



c'était hier le aujourd'hui dont tu parles aujourd'hui ... :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

Là, je joue a "Seek'n'Destroy" sur tous les fichiers .avi .mov .mpg .mpeg . mp3 qui sont sur les machines des utilisateurs.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2009)

fais une recherche sur tout ce qui est "teen" et "sex", ça marche pas mal aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> fais une recherche sur tout ce qui est "teen" et "sex", ça marche pas mal aussi...



Oui, mais avec ceux là, il fait "seek, copy'n destroy"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je joue a "Seek'n'Destroy" sur tous les fichiers .avi .mov .mpg .mpeg . mp3 qui sont sur les machines des utilisateurs.


 
searchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin'
(tagada tsoin tsoin)


----------



## teo (19 Février 2009)

J'éteind le mac pour aller apéroter&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'éteind le mac pour aller apéroter&#8230;



Poil aux trous d'nez !...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Février 2009)

Vive les netbooks qui remplacent avantageusement les revues périmées que j'entassais à proximité du trône dans la salle de bain.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux trous d'nez !...



Toi aussi un jour tu finiras imberbe et effrayera les nioubes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi aussi un jour tu finiras imberbe et effrayera les nioubes


J'ai dit GLABRE !!! Pas imberbe ! 
Et tous les nioubes ne sont pas mous du bulbe !
Y'a même pas mal d'ancien qui devraient s'y reconnaître, d'ailleurs


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi aussi un jour tu finiras imberbe et effrayera les nioubes



Poil aux coubes


----------



## Craquounette (19 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai dit GLABRE !!! Pas imberbe !



Glabre, imberbe, ne chippote pas! Le problème reste le même : impossible de te brosser dans le sens du poil :mouais:

Note que je doute que tu aimes ça de toutes façons


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi aussi un jour tu finiras imberbe et effrayera les nioubes


Nan nan, je préfère qu' elles ils viennent à moi...
Faut pas les effrayer... 



BackCat a dit:


> J'ai dit GLABRE !!! Pas imberbe !
> Et tous les nioubes ne sont pas mous du bulbe !
> Y'a même pas mal d'ancien qui devraient s'y reconnaître, d'ailleurs


Ah ?!...  



Craquounette a dit:


> Glabre, imberbe, ne chippote pas! Le problème reste le même : impossible de te brosser dans le sens du poil :mouais:
> 
> Note que je doute que tu aimes ça de toutes façons


Oh ben de tout'façon se tripoter se faire tripoter, il doit aimer ça, hein !...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Je classe mes fonds d'écran, c'est long :sleep:.


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2009)

Un super jeu : Excel


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Février 2009)

Là, j'flipe.
Ca ira mieux dans 24h. 


Ou pas.



Alors j'vais ouvrir cette Leffe Triple (bien meilleure que la 9°).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Février 2009)

Carpe dieme !  Santé !


----------



## iMax (19 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Un super jeu : Excel



Comme dirais Sonnyboy:

_Putain, tu sais que tu me fais rêver, là ? _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Se réveiller à 2h30 youpi :mouais:.


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'flipe.



Parce que j'ai les cheveux longs, tu flippes pour ton confort bourgeois ? T'as un mauvais Karma, soeur, si tu supportes mes cheveux.

Peuh.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'flipe.
> Ca ira mieux dans 24h.
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut 24 hrs pour avoir les résultats d'un test de grossesse ??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce que j'ai les cheveux longs


 
Mais est-ce que tu portes un blouson, un médaillon, un gros ceinturon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais est-ce que tu portes un blouson, un médaillon, un gros ceinturon ?



En tout cas, s'il a un aigle dans le dos, il a plutôt intérêt à courir vite


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

là je viens de vendre un MacBook à une très bonne amie (c'est la fête, surtout quand c'est son travail qui paie  ) et j'en suis toute :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: de l'avoir faite switcher :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Good Thing .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Alors j'vais ouvrir cette Leffe Triple (bien meilleure que la 9°).



Bénédiction !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Février 2009)

Là je mets à jour l'image booter deploy studio qui renvoi vers notre serveur de netinstall sur tous nos serveurs relais pour pouvoir installer tranquillou les machines que l'on recevra Lundi.

Ah et pis je viens de m'apercevoir que mon banquier vient de se permettre de m'ouvrir un livret épargne "cerise" sans ni me demander mon avis, ni m'en aviser.
Rendez-vous pris demain pour 12h30, ça va chier sévère&#8230;


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je mets à jour l'image booter deploy studio qui renvoi vers notre serveur de netinstall sur tous nos serveurs relais pour pouvoir installer tranquillou les machines que l'on recevra Lundi.



moi j'attends les acces au xserve :love:


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

Un intérimaire vient de couper la mauvaise fibre 

Le week end n'est pas pour tout de suite on dirait ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

wesh cousin, ton intérimaire en short !


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

ouais il va offrir sa place au suivant celui-là, vu la soufflante qu'il vient de se prendre


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> ouais il va offrir sa place au suivant celui-là, vu la soufflante qu'il vient de se prendre



Note que celui qui devrait se prendre la soufflante, c'est pas l'intérimaire, mais l'imbécile qui l'a chargé ce ce boulot  Charger un intérimaire d'une tâche à haut risque sur un équipement stratégique . Pourquoi pas un "stagiaire école" :mouais: :hein:


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

Tu as tout à fait raison, et le gars qui lui a donné cette tache en a pris une bonne aussi 

Note que l'agence d'interim qui nous a "vendu" cet interimaire l'a fait en tant que Niveau Chef d'équipe, poste qu'il ne remplissait pas, mais dont il avait l'expérience. Que faire ?

Ca y est, les connecteurs sont chauds


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Note que l'agence d'interim qui nous a "vendu" cet interimaire l'a fait en tant que Niveau Chef d'équipe, poste qu'il ne remplissait pas, mais dont il avait l'expérience. Que faire ?



Un intérimaire, c'est un intérimaire, il ne connaît pas la boite, doit s'adapter sur tous les plans, donc risque d'erreur aggravé, on ne le lâche pas seul dans la nature sur un job stratégique ! :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

_doublon involontaire mais néanmoins encombrant._


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

Leffe
Comté
Rasteau
poireau
Havana Club
courgette
Zubrowka
vache

La pauvre.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2009)

je savais pas que j'avais un manuel de Macintosh Plus dans le tiroir :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je savais pas que j'avais un manuel de Macintosh Plus dans le tiroir :love:



A côté du polichinelle?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

ta gueule, le chat.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

+1 pourquoi il fait "Ha" :love:.


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2009)

la un forumeur me dit que ponkhead c'est un gros vilain  



> s'est plaint (Other) au sujet d'une annonce de la base:
> 
> http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=8902
> 
> ...



le vilain


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2009)

suis au magasin, et là je profite du temps de midi assez calme pour digérer :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> A côté du polichinelle?



Mais tu sais que c'est drôle ça ??? 

Comme quoi... même des causes qu'on croit perdues....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Je me prépare pour passer une bonne soirée .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Février 2009)

Je te souhaite une bonne soirée alors !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me prépare pour passer une bonne soirée .



Là maintenant... ben je m'en fous...


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2009)

Je vais me coucher&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Là maintenant... ben je m'en fous...



Là maintenant... ben je m'en fous...


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Là maintenant... ben je m'en fous...



tu a trouver autre chose depuis 198 au faite ?


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a*S* trouv*é *autre chose depuis 198*1 *au fai*t*?



P'tain...Mackie, fait un effort quoi merde. Poste pas quand t'es saoûl.
Même les inscrits depuis 2000 auront du mal à comprendre. Et même si t'es beau, ça te dispense pas de t'appliquer.


----------



## katelijn (22 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a trouver autre chose depuis 198 au faite ?



Oui, il attendait le couperet qui lui est tombé dessus en 1981 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Kubrick.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce que j'ai les cheveux longs, tu flippes pour ton confort bourgeois ? T'as un mauvais Karma, soeur, si tu supportes mes cheveux.
> 
> Peuh.


Laisse-les pouser, bordel. C'est le moment, là. Pile ce qui manque à la conclusion.
J'me comprends.




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il faut 24 hrs pour avoir les résultats d'un test de grossesse ??


N'importe quoi. Je suis vierge.
En revanche, le cancer c'est pas pour cette fois. Cool, je peux continuer à m'intoxiquer avec des trucs trop chanmés.



jugnin a dit:


> Leffe
> Comté
> Rasteau
> poireau
> ...



Du coup, ce soir ce sera plutôt ça.
:love:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

la suite a l'annonce de mon G5

je reçois une demande par mail :



> Bonjour,
> j'ai bel et bien reçu vos photos et je suis toujours intéressé ,mais vue que je suis dans le sud la France et précisément à PEGOMAS dans le 06 en ce moment et ne pouvant pas être sur place pour la transaction,je ne peux que vous régler que par virement bancaire et si cela peut vous mettre en confiance, vous recevrez les justificatifs de virement et vous effectuez ensuite l'envoi.
> 
> Pour l'envoi de l'ordinateur ,vous pourrez le faire par chronopost quand vous aurez reçu les justificatifs du virement dans les prochains jours,si le virement est fait entre le 24 et 25 Février 2009 dans la mi journée. Je suis prêt à prendre l'ordinateur , et donc dès que vous m'enverrez votre RIB ( Relevé d'identité Bancaire)je contact ma banque pour virer sur votre compte la somme qui vous est du et ma banque vous contactera pour vous en faire part soit par mail ,par fax ou par téléphone et vous
> ...



qui correspond pile a poil a une arnaque de Cote D'Ivoire 



> Bonsoir Mr Q**
> 
> j'ai bel et bien reçu les photos du macbook et j'en suis très satisfait ,mais vue que je je suis dans le sud la France et précisément à PEGOMAS dans le 06 en ce moment et ne pouvant pas être sur place pour la transaction,je ne peux que vous régler que par virement bancaire , si cela peut vous mettre en confiance, vous recevrez les justificatifs de virement et vous ferez ensuite l'envoi. Vous pourrez le faire par chronopost quand vous aurez reçu les justificatifs du virement dans les prochains jours,et pour cela j'aurai besoin votre RIB ( Relevé d'identité Bancaire),nom et adresse complete, votre numéro de téléphone sans oublier le prix final auquel vous me la cédez. Pour effectuer le virement au plus vite .Je vais vous adresser les justificatifs du virement par mail quand je fini à la banque.Faites moi parvenir alors votre prix final + 30 de frais pour l'envoi.
> 
> ...



réponse de ma part :



> Et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu escroc


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce que j'ai les cheveux longs, tu flippes pour ton confort bourgeois ?



Bon, tu vas la faire ta révolution et nous fiche la paix, naméo


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Février 2009)

Ah tiens j'en ai une autre (un anonyme assez proche...) :


_Bonjour M. Inside,

Votre ordinateur m'intéresse. Vous me le cédez pour 100 et on fait affaire.

Toute ma considération

M. Rou du 15. _


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah tiens j'en ai une autre (un anonyme assez proche...) :
> 
> 
> _Bonjour M. Inside,
> ...



C'est dingue, les aigrefins sont de plus en plus jeunes de nos jours :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2009)

> Et la marmotte met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu escroc



Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la marmotte ?!?!


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2009)

J'hésite à travailler, lire un livre traitant du travail, faire la vaisselle pour manger....


... ma vie est dure....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Je me demande avec quoi servir les escalopes milanaises (riz ou pâtes) :hein:.


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande avec quoi servir les escalopes milanaises (riz ou pâtes) :hein:.



Pâtes al dente arrosées de sauces tomate !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande avec quoi servir les escalopes milanaises (riz ou pâtes) :hein:.



L'escalope, tu peux toujours la servir avec un coquart, c'est utile (enfin, crue, hein, l'escalope) !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande avec quoi servir les escalopes


Avec une belle salade.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande avec quoi servir les escalopes



çà se sert à genoux...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Merci pour tous vos petits conseils, sauf le dernier .


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Février 2009)

Nom de dieu ! La rentrée c'est demain.
J'ai rien corrigé, rien préparé. Je crois que ça va se voir, quand même.
Encore temps de s'y mettre. J'vais me poser à une terrasse, tiens.

Ah p'tain...
:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Février 2009)

là, je reviens de la Batte, et je me remets d'un de ces Picon-bières, qui était plus Picon que bière, faut dire que sur un estomac qui n'a pas mangé grand chose :sick: ça casse un peu trop vite :love:

Vais vite m'en remettre, pour aller aider une copine switcheuse qui vient de recevoir son Mac :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Février 2009)

Là, tout de suite, j'essaye de me motiver pour faire des cas cliniques. :hein:


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Là, tout de suite, j'essaye de me motiver pour faire des cas cliniques. :hein:



Tu veux échanger avec mon traité de lyophilisation ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Février 2009)

Erf... un cas d'infectio avec de la neurochir en transversal, ça te dit ?


----------



## meskh (22 Février 2009)

Moi, y'a ma douce et tendre qui est balade du dez :modo:


----------



## zirko (22 Février 2009)

Allez hop je vais me faire cuire une petite pizza !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Ben je vais manger mes escalopes milanaises.


----------



## TiteLine (22 Février 2009)

Je vais sortir le chien et ensuite, un petit dvd avant de tomber dans les bras de Morphée :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2009)

Là ?!...
Maint'nant ?!...
J'me tâte...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Février 2009)

Tu te tâtes ? Seul ? 
C'est tellement mieux à deux


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu te tâtes ? Seul ?
> C'est tellement mieux à deux



tâtez ma bosse mademoiselle


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci pour tous vos petits conseils, sauf le dernier .



C'est paske tu ne connais pas tes classiques


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu te tâtes ? Seul ?
> C'est tellement mieux à deux





macinside a dit:


> tâtez ma bosse mademoiselle


Ah, ça !...
pour se faire tripoter, y'a toujours du monde !... 


Nan, je gamberge...
_Si j'me tripote, je ne le claironne pas sur les toits...

(encore moins sur un forum...  )_


----------



## dool (22 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, je gamberge...



Ben Je gamberge avec toi alors...à deux c'est quand même mieux !  

(quoi c'est pas original comme réplique  )


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2009)

dool a dit:


> Ben Je gamberge avec toi alors...à deux c'est quand même mieux !
> 
> (quoi c'est pas original comme réplique  )


Ok !... 
Comme je suis ni un inconnu, ni un étranger...


----------



## dool (22 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ok !...
> Comme je suis ni un inconnu, ni un étranger...



Faut pas le dire 2 fois !!!  :love:


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2009)

J'me téléporte ?!... :love:


----------



## PO_ (22 Février 2009)

Et ben moi, les p'tits loups (et les louloutes), je suis en train de me faire ch... grâve sur ma compta de fin d'exercice. J'ai du retard de saisie, et comme j'ai horreur de faire ça, je repousse ...
Enfin bref, je vais y passer la nuit et je me suis shooté au coca pour tenir sans baîller (comme nathalie).

Mais je viens de découvrir ce fil et en ai lu les 5 dernières pages en me bidonnant. 

à pluche !


----------



## DeepDark (22 Février 2009)

Je me demande pourquoi je ne trouve pas Google Student 

C'est moi ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Je me demande comment je tiens :sleep:.


----------



## meskh (23 Février 2009)

il fait très froid, le soleil peine à se lever, um bon petit noir au rade d'à coté 

Bonne journée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Je vais sortir le chien et ensuite, un petit dvd avant de tomber dans les bras de Morphée :rateau:



Ou alors l'inverse...


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2009)

Là je bouquine rapidement la notice de mon 50D


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ou alors l'inverse...



Un petit morphée avant de tomber dans les bras de DVD ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Je vais faire les courses puisque le forum va fermer.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2009)

J'écris puisque le forum est à nouveau ouvert


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais faire les courses puisque le forum va fermer.





à ton inverse, maintenant que le forum est ouvert, je vais aller en faire   

je vais aller me chercher une petite frite et une bouteille d'eau au Paki du coin, stock de nourriture en vue d'une soirée tranquille à glandouiller :love: (et à étudier un peu FCP si je trouve le courage d'ouvrir mon livre ce soir  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

Là, je peste après la Mighty mouse trouvée en début de semaine dans un "Cash Express" parisien pour une bouchée de pain. Après application des conseils aussi nombreux qu'avisés recueillis dans les forums techniques, la "boulette" est redevenue pleinement opérationnelle, mais je crois que je vais lui désactiver les "oreilles", parce que je n'arrête pas de cliquer involontairement dessus 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Le dormiplant ça marche :sleep:.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Tellement que j'ai passé une excellente nuit, pas d'insomnie.
Je me prépare un bon café et vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée .


----------



## ari51 (24 Février 2009)

C0rentin ta de la chance , nuit de m**** , grosse insomnie mais bon c'est comme sa , bonne journée a tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Pourquoi tu me mets en lien ? Tu as peur de me perdre ou quoi ? .


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2009)

La maintenant, au vu des deux post qui précèdent, je me demande si COrentin et ari51 ont passé la nuit ensemble


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi tu me mets en lien ? Tu as peur de me perdre ou quoi ? .



Meuuuuuh nan :rateau: Tout le monde sait qu'on t'a enchaîné au forum !


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2009)

Merci à ceux qui se sont inquiétés...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Vais aller faire du sport :love:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Février 2009)

là je bois mon café matinal tout en faisant une liste de courses à faire  vais charger de la musique que j'ai acheté hier soir sur l'iPhone puis je vais me mettre en marche... j'ai tellement de choses à faire lorsque je suis en congé, le but : vider au max ma 'to-do' list


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2009)

Je suis content Gmail est revenu


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2009)

Là maintenant, si tu veux savoir ce que je fais ben t'as qu'à lire le minibar


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Je teste Safari 4 quelle merveille :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Là ?
blob !

(et de un)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Là ?

J'essaie de comprendre l'esprit chimiquement modifier de Ponk :rateau:.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Tu peux pas.
Même moi, je n'y comprend rien.
Gniark gniark gniark !


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Gniark gniark gniark !



On dirait bien une expression des Schtroumfs ça dis donc où ils se changent tous en noir " le schtroumf noir " je crois ...

Ah non  c'est Gnap et c'est a cause d'une mouche


----------



## mi.cabrita (24 Février 2009)

?????????


----------



## DeepDark (24 Février 2009)

Je me dis que PonkHead à posté au bon endroit 





Blurps...


----------



## mi.cabrita (24 Février 2009)

C'est pas mon cas!
Mais salut quand même


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je teste Safari 4 quelle merveille :love:.



je me dis que cette nouvelle version risque d'être gourmande en ram

mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Flash Gordon (24 Février 2009)

chez moi, safari 4 a fait bugger msn


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Février 2009)

Je teste aussi... Ah mes aïeux !!! Que c'est beau !!! :love:


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2009)

blob ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Va falloir indiquer dans ta signature qui t'as bouffé pour qu'on s'y retrouve...



bl...

Non, allez, sinon je vais finir tout seul avec le bar entier dans les tripes...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

Non, rien


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2009)

blob !

ça marche ?

(murde, grillé par le fauve)
(bon ben je vais me faire un vrai diner, la au moins je suis sur de bouffer)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2009)

Je m'aperçois que certaines choses sont moins claires qu'il n'y paraît  


PS : Blob !


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2009)

je mange des oeufs au plat et du jambon blanc.... comment ça j'ai la flemme de cuisiner ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Février 2009)

Je viens de remettre Linpus sur mon Aspire One et de faire joujou avec Compiz. 

Un PC de moins avec Windows.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Bon réveil , bonne journée les louveteaux !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je m'aperçois que certaines choses sont moins claires qu'il n'y paraît
> 
> 
> PS : Blob !


 
Ouais...
Hé hé.

Bon, t'as posté où en dernier que je te blobe avant que tu ne devienne trop grosse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Hé hé.
> 
> Bon, t'as posté où en dernier que je te blobe avant que tu ne devienne trop grosse ?



Là ménant (© Spyro), je me dis qu'un nouveau jeu à floudre (© Grug) a récemment vu le jour au bar


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2009)

Je poste sur cette 600eme page


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Je poste sur cette 600eme page



 ça dépend de combien tu mets de message par page en fait, j'en suis à 300 pages 


Digestion .... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> ça dépend de combien tu mets de message par page en fait, j'en suis à 300 pages
> 
> 
> Digestion .... :sleep:



Là ? Je blob.


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Je te contre-blob dans les 5 minutes 

Et j'ai mon para-blob


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je te contre-blob dans les 5 minutes
> 
> Et j'ai mon para-blob



Ah non ça c'est pas prévu dans les règles... Le truc des 5 minutes, c'est uniquement quand une cellule scinde le blob. (si j'ai bien compris... :rateau


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Je change, du moins j'essaie, de changer le DD d'un Titanium.


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Alors je blob Ed_the_Head 

Un problème, dis merci au Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Ben non, vu que t'es cellule du blob de Julrou, à part aller te révolter et scinder le blob, tu ne peux rien...




Là maintenant, je m'amuse à voir mon jeu_à_la_con dégouliner partout tout en me demandant si ça va amuser tout le monde...
Hé hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je change, du moins j'essaie, de changer le DD d'un Titanium.



Ben, si t'as du mal à changer le DD, tu vas voir quand il va être question de refermer la bête 

Pour les conseils pratiques, vois teo, c'est un spécialiste


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si t'as du mal à changer le DD, tu vas voir quand il va être question de refermer la bête
> 
> Pour les conseils pratiques, vois teo, c'est un spécialiste


Tu rigoles, mais je suis un pro du titanium. :style: Ajout carte airport, changement de combo, et de DD. 

Ye souis oune maestro. Mais là, je sèche.


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Tu as raison, respectons un minimum ces règles dont la logique lexicale est un jeu en soi 

"Scinder" à la place de "contrer"


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là maintenant, je m'amuse à voir mon jeu_à_la_con dégouliner partout tout en me demandant si ça va amuser tout le monde...
> Hé hé.



Personnellement, ça me déprime, mais n'en tenez pas compte. Je vais me remettre à boire, et ça ira.

Et là, mon iBook vient de se révolter contre l'import des figures de powerpoint dans word.

Du coup, j'attends. Heureusement, j'ai un PC _thinstation_ de la guerre d'Indochine pour venir raconter ça.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Personnellement, ça me déprime, mais n'en tenez pas compte. Je vais me remettre à boire, et ça ira.
> .


 
Sérieux ?
Pourquoi ?

Viens dans mon blob, il fait chaud, il y a de la lumière...
le blob est inutile,
le blob est gratuit.
tu connais la suite.



Sinon, là maintenant, je bois du thé.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2009)

En fait non


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Jus carottes-citron-orange


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sérieux ?
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Viens dans mon blob, il fait chaud, il y a de la lumière...
> ...



Q1. _Non_
Q2. _Légitimation alcoolique_
Q3. _*Ta mère en blob devant l'prisu ! *_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Février 2009)

J'ai fait quelque chose d'étonnant et de merveilleux à la fois : une promenade d'une heure dans la campagne  C'était chouette :love:


----------



## teo (25 Février 2009)

Je découvre au fil de mes surfs du jour, comme un truc qui gratte&#8230; Je sens que le blob va pourrir tout les fils des forums.

C'est un virus ?  Vivement le remède&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

Je rentre de la visite chez mon docteur, tout est ok .


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rentre de la visite chez mon docteur, tout est ok .



Alors ça servait à rien d'aller faire des trous dans à la sécu.

C'est à cause de tous ces gauchiss bien portants que not' sécu est malade !


----------



## ari51 (25 Février 2009)

bonjour a tous , je viens de me lever  j'espère que tout le monde vas bien


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> bonjour a tous , je viens de me lever  j'espère que tout le monde vas bien



Sérieux ? Alors ça, c'est drôlement gentil de ta part. Même bambi qu'aurait becté tous les télétubbies il serait pas aussi mièvre gentil, hey.


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

Fin de la baston, ma fille pleure j'ai gagné


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Sérieux ? Alors ça, c'est drôlement gentil de ta part. Même bambi qu'aurait becté tous les télétubbies il serait pas aussi mièvre gentil, hey.



Tu sais quoi, mon vieux jugnin
Je viens enfin, grâce à toi, d'apprendre comment rayer les mots
Je tiens à t'exprimer toute ma reconnaissance, non, ma /reconnaissitude
Enfin, tu comprendras
C'est l'émotion


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2009)

Je me détend au Bar après une journée de perçage de trous&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors ça servait à rien d'aller faire des trous dans à la sécu.
> 
> C'est à cause de tous ces gauchiss bien portants que not' sécu est malade !



Je suis belge, tu t'en fous .


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me détend au Bar après une journée de perçage de trous



En haut d'une echelle et au dessus de l'épaule au moins avec un bon perfo bien lourd et une mèche de 25 longue de 100


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> En haut d'une echelle et au dessus de l'épaule au moins avec un bon perfo bien lourd et une mèche de 25 longue de 100




Le pire scénario !!!
:rateau:

C'était plutôt 800 descentes* de foret Ø 4 et 6 dans du métal
Et il m'en reste 600 à faire demain



*perceuse à colonne


----------



## ikeke (25 Février 2009)

Je parcours un peu MacGé et puis je vais allé regarder quelques épisodes de "How i met your mother" ou de "Journal intime d'une Call Girl", je ne sais pas encore


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

Tout le monde dort ou quoi comment ? bon bha c'est tout y'a pas de no life de Mac G sur Mac G


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Non non on se réveille .


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

je confirme :sleep: va falloir du café :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je confirme :sleep: va falloir du café :love:



Oui, d'accord avec ça, et en intra-veineuse, en plus :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

en plus d'un mécanisme pour s'expulser automatiquement et expressément de son lit  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Il va pleuvoir en Belgique ça va pas aider :sleep:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

je venais justement de me faire la réflexion :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en plus d'un mécanisme pour s'expulser automatiquement et expressément de son lit  :love:



Alors là, facile, tu prends un mécanisme de catapulte à vapeur de porte avion, que tu


----------



## LeSqual (26 Février 2009)

Là, j'ai plein de courbatures... 

Trop dur la journée de Board au soleil, hier. :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

là je viens de terminer de mettre une couche de vernis glossy sur mon coffre en bois sur lequel j'ai peint quelques motifs pop hier   :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2009)

Grrmmpff...
Page blanche... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je viens de terminer de mettre une couche de vernis glossy sur mon coffre en bois sur lequel j'ai peint quelques motifs pop hier   :love:



C'est magnifique vraiment :love:.


----------



## macarel (26 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est magnifique vraiment :love:.



Hmm, manque un peu de ponçage, non?


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2009)

la je viens de voir un coursier de chez TNT qui sortait d'un SexShop gay,  aller savoir pourquoi la camionnette TNT était immatriculé 69


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

Je viens de me prendre la tête deux heures pour un résultat discutable


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je viens de voir un coursier de chez TNT qui sortait d'un SexShop gay,  aller savoir pourquoi la camionnette TNT était immatriculé 69



Tu achetais quoi cette fois dans ton sexshop gay ?


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu achetais quoi cette fois dans ton sexshop gay ?



Un truc que je lui avais demandé, c'est cool d'avoir des potes qui travaillent dans le Marais  Ca évite d'y aller  Bon Mackie, les capotes et le lubrifiant je peux passer les prendre quand ? 

Sinon là, je squaredance sur une cover techno de _Jolene_ de  Dolly Parton. Kitsch mais j'adoOore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Jolene - j'aime bien l'original, déjà...


Et blob.


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Retour de travail après une bonne grosse journée de murde


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Retour de mon atelier théâtre, je suis assez fatigué :sleep:.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

Je blobbise gentiment 

Ps : blob


----------



## teo (26 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jolene - j'aime bien l'original, déjà...
> 
> 
> Et blob.



Pas sûr que tu aimes la version tech (elle n'apporte rien à l'original) mais _Jolene_ est un morceau superbe et j'ai appris récemment l'histoire des paroles, ça dénote d'une fragilité touchante de la part de l'inoxydable Dolly 

Là, juste, je suis en train de me dire que Franz Ferdinand fait toujours un peu la même chose, mais que _Tonight: FF_ (en plus d'une excellente photo de pochette) est plutôt bon. Et je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont pris pour enregistrer la fin du morceau _Lucid Dreams_, mais ça part en dérapage incontrolé tech-acid comme j'aime sur les 3 dernières minutes


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2009)

Un blob à attraper...


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je blobbise gentiment
> 
> Ps : blob



Même à l'accueil...


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Même à l'accueil...



Tiens te voilà j'te scinde ta race


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2009)

Pompompom...


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

Tic tac tic tac


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2009)

Hum, hum...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Je cherche des proies. 

Blob.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Février 2009)

Gné !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

La maintenant, je continue. 

Blob!


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La maintenant, je continue.
> 
> Blob!





Laisse béton


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Ah merde ça va trop vite! 

C'est bon là?
J'peux écrire "blob"?


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2009)

No mais aussi cela ne fonctionne que au bar, donc Julrou est a toi


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Nan vous êtes tous les deux à moi! 

MOUUUAAAAAH AH AH AH AH AH !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Le roi de la vinaigrette va se mettre à l'oeuvre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2009)

Non, rien


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Je me suis fait mal griffé en donnant la pilule à ma chatte .

Bonne soirée à tous .


----------



## ari51 (26 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me suis fait mal griffé en donnant la pilule à ma chatte .
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous .


Ah ba c'est ballot .

Bonne soirée a tous & a toutes.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me suis fait mal griffé en donnant la pilule à ma chatte .
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous .



Ils/elles savent faire bien mal ces petits canailloux !


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Je mange des croque-monsieur


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Blob


----------



## DeepDark (26 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Blob


Je me dis que gKatarn fait un ravage...



Sinon je profite de n'avoir rien à faire.
(pour une fois)


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Blob, et de six


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

Tout le monde dort apparament ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Non, j'ai bien dormi et je vous souhaite à tous une bonne journée :love:.


----------



## huexley (27 Février 2009)

Si je peux me permettre un petit truc Mon chat aussi avait tendance à me labourer mains et avant bras en cas de médication Depuis il est tout content, on lui donne un peu de fromage dans lequel on reduit en poudre le medicament, il le prends en 2 secondes et tout le monde est content


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre un petit truc Mon chat aussi avait tendance à me labourer mains et avant bras en cas de médication Depuis il est tout content, on lui donne un peu de fromage dans lequel on reduit en poudre le medicament, il le prends en 2 secondes et tout le monde est content



Chacun son truc, moi, depuis que j'ai acheté un fusil hypodermique, j'ai plus de rayures non plus (bon, j'ai plus de chat non plus) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre un petit truc Mon chat aussi avait tendance à me labourer mains et avant bras en cas de médication Depuis il est tout content, on lui donne un peu de fromage dans lequel on reduit en poudre le medicament, il le prends en 2 secondes et tout le monde est content



Merci , on donne un peu de lait comme "cadeau" après .


----------



## huexley (27 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci , on donne un peu de lait comme "cadeau" après .



Oui nous c'était du thon qui pue  Mais au final on préfère prévenir le traumatisme


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2009)

Certains contraceptifs pour chat ont une appétence qui favorise leur prise spontanée par le minou concerné. Chez moi, ça marchait, les chattes me sautaient dessus rien rien qu'à m'entendre manipuler la plaquette. Donc ça n'empêche pas de se faire griffer, finalement.

_qu'est-ce qu'on ferait pas pour un blob..._


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

Là maintenant, eh bien : blob, et hop


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> :sleep:



Plus 1, il vient, ce café ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2009)

Je ne suis pas trop concentré sur mon travail... Il y a vraiment beaucoup plus de fenêtre avec des forums et compagnie qu'avec applications du boulot.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Février 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre un petit truc Mon chat aussi avait tendance à me labourer mains et avant bras en cas de médication Depuis il est tout content, on lui donne un peu de fromage dans lequel on reduit en poudre le medicament, il le prends en 2 secondes et tout le monde est content




J'ai plus rapide : le cachet entier (ou coupé en deux) dans morceau de un pâté de campagne. Il ne faut pas trois jours pour qu'il vienne demander son médoc !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Faites les opérer bordel ! Et qu'on passe à autre chose&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Faites les opérer bordel ! Et qu'on passe à autre chose :sleep:


La myxomatose ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

C'est les lapins, ça non ?

Alors oui. Au moins, ça change un peu&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

J'ai eu une petite érection.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est les lapins, ça non ?
> 
> Alors oui. Au moins, ça change un peu


 
Et pis çà se mange


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Les chats aussi ! Pff. T'as pas fait la guerre, toi !
Et d'ailleurs, le rable de chat vaut celui de lapin ! Juré !


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2009)

Les chats aussi, ça se mange, il paraît. Sauf qu'en France on n'aurait pas le droit de les assassiner, même à dessin culinaire. On serait donc contraint de les bouffer vivants, mais on retombe alors sur le problème des griffes.

Bâclée, cette loi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Y'a rien qui interdit l'ablation des griffes&#8230;


----------



## teo (27 Février 2009)

Pfffff&#8230; là je me dis que les notaires, c'est un peu comme les médecins, ça parait simple quand ils te parlent, mais bonjour quand il s'agit de lire leur écriture sur l'ordonnance.

Je déteste ça.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Faites les opérer bordel ! Et qu'on passe à autre chose&#8230; :sleep:



Je vais le faire promis  mais je dois aussi castrer le matou.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les chats aussi ! Pff. T'as pas fait la guerre, toi !
> Et d'ailleurs, le rable de chat vaut celui de lapin ! Juré !


 

Nan, j'ai pas été au front et j'évite les restos chinois


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

Sinon, là maintenant, je me fais spammer en MP par JPTK


----------



## JPTK (27 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, là maintenant, je me fais spammer en MP par JPTK



Et tu baves comme une larve en plus :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (27 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, là maintenant, je me fais spammer en MP par JPTK



Chanceux va !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sinon, là maintenant, je me fais spammer en MP par JPTK


MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   

Et c'est moi qui suis psycho-truc


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et tu baves comme une larve en plus :rateau:


 

Non, même pas  je dirais plus que çà ma fatigue !!


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

Bonne fin d'après midi , je me lève


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Ça faisait un bail que j'avais pas joué à la 360, ça fait du bien :love:.


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça faisait un bail que j'avais pas joué à la 360, ça fait du bien :love:.


Jamais testé encore


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Février 2009)

là nous venons de terminer le tricot-tripot du vendredi avec les filles :love: je viens de ranger et je m'apprête à partir en train chez mes vieux en week-end à la campagne


----------



## meskh (27 Février 2009)

Essai de dessin de meubles sur Autocad, c'est pas si simple en fait


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2009)

La Numericable m'a fait un "SWAP RISU", comprendre remplacement du vieux boîtier téléphone de UPC ... par un modem câble tout en me laissant un autre modem câble, du coup j'ai 2 connexions 30 mb théorique a la maison, sans compté la 3G de l'iphone, c'est compatible Hadopi ça ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là nous venons de terminer le tricot-tripot du vendredi avec les filles :love: je viens de ranger et je m'apprête à partir en train chez mes vieux en week-end à la campagne





Mais... T'es une sainte ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (27 Février 2009)

Là, je savoure ce superbe match de l'équipe de france. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2009)

Je viens de savourer ce superbe match de l'équipe de France


----------



## DeepDark (27 Février 2009)

Tracks, sur Arte.


----------



## ari51 (27 Février 2009)

Mise a jour système de la ps3


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

...en train de descendre un pot de riz au lait à la vanille "La Laitière" en re-re-regardant "The girl can't help it" avec Jayne Mansfield.


----------



## NED (27 Février 2009)

je cherche des pokemons, mon fils me saoule avec ca VEGRAAAAA !
:mouais:


----------



## twk (28 Février 2009)

Je me morfond sur la vie ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2009)

NED a dit:


> je cherche des pokemons, mon fils me saoule avec ca VEGRAAAAA !
> :mouais:



Il y avait une appli, sous OS 9, qui les recensait tous !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2009)

Mulan a dit:


> ...en train de descendre un pot de riz au lait à la vanille "La Laitière" en re-re-regardant "The girl can't help it" avec Jayne Mansfield.



C'est crapuleusement bon pour un truc tout fait !  Ca me donne envie d'aller en prendre un dans le frigo.


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ils dorment les macusers ?


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> ils dorment les macusers ?



Pour ma part, je regardais quelques épisodes de séries TV US sur mon iMac mais bon je file là


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

j'espère que t'a passer une bonne soirer  , moi je lis un peu les posts qui tourne autour de l'imac


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

oui excellente merci beaucoup. j'espère que toi aussi. Bossant dans le milieu de l'informatique et ayant des journées galéres en ce moment, j'avoue que le soir j'ai pas trop envi de bidouiller, je me cale donc devant quelques séries en général. 
Quand je serais de nouveau plus "disponible" je me remettrais à la lecture du livre sur OS X que j'ai commencé il y a quelques temps.

C'est ton premier mac que tu attends ?


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

oui , une bonne soirée aussi , merci. Je comprend tout a fait que tu te "destresse" du boulot des séries américaines , je férais de même. Moi aussi je regarde un peu tout ce que je peut trouver sur léopard.

Oui c'est mon premier , j'en suis fière même avant de l'avoir va savoir pourquoi .. j'espère ne pas avoir de sousis comme j'ai pu le constater un peu sur le forum mais bon je ne suis pas négatif


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, l' "effet loupe" des forums a tendance à mettre fortement en avant les soucis rencontrés par les utilisateurs, les gens n'ayant pas de souci étant en général discrets. J'ai switché il y a un peu plus d'un mois après presque 20 ans de PC et j'avoue que globalement je suis comblé.

Tu vas voir tu vas t'éclater dans le bon sens du terme. La prise en main est très rapide et instinctive, on s'y fait très vite. Comme tout OS, OS X a ses petits défauts mais franchement c'est un univers extra, je suis sûr que tu ne seras pas déçu.

Tu as pris quel modèle ?


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Ne t'inquiètes pas, l' "effet loupe" des forums a tendance à mettre fortement en avant les soucis rencontrés par les utilisateurs, les gens n'ayant pas de souci étant en général discrets.


 
Oui c'est ce que j'ai pu constater a quoi bon venir ici on n'a pas de problème majeurs ( apart biensur partager son experience du mac )



ikeke a dit:


> Tu vas voir tu vas t'éclater dans le bon sens du terme. La prise en main est très rapide et instinctive, on s'y fait très vite. Comme tout OS, OS X a ses petits défauts mais franchement c'est un univers extra, je suis sûr que tu ne seras pas déçu.


 
Oui je pense que je vais m'éclater , je me doute qu'il a des petits défauts mais si celà peut me changer de vista je prend 



ikeke a dit:


> Tu as pris quel modèle ?


 
Alors , je vais faire cour : 2.88 / 4Go / 500Go 7200Tour/min / 24" je pense n'avoir rien oublier


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Oui je pense que je vais m'éclater , je me doute qu'il a des petits défauts mais si celà peut me changer de vista je prend


Ca va te changer. Rien que niveau confort d'utilisation et réactivité du système c'est le jour et la nuit. Deux mondes bien différents...



ari51 a dit:


> Alors , je vais faire cour : 2.88 / 4Go / 500Go 7200Tour/min / 24" je pense n'avoir rien oublier


Tu as pris le 8800GS en option ?
En tout cas c'est une belle machine, tu vas vraiment bien t'amuser.
Moi j'ai une config un peu plus light: iMac 24' 2.8 Ghz / 320Go HDD / 2 GO Ram / 8800 GS mais je m'éclate avec


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Tu as pris le 8800GS en option ?


 
Non je ne l'es pas pris j'ai préféré prendre l'apple care déjà .. on verra mais je pense que avec L'ATI celà ne va pas me ralentir , c'est pour mon home studio je pense que la ATI va me sufire



ikeke a dit:


> Moi j'ai une config un peu plus light: iMac 24' 2.8 Ghz / 320Go HDD / 2 GO Ram / 8800 GS mais je m'éclate avec


 
Light mais éfficase je pense  ,quelle es l'utilisation de ton Imac ?


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Light mais éfficase je pense  ,quelle es l'utilisation de ton Imac ?


Surf, suite bureautique, un peu de traitement d'image avec Photoshop, un peu de musique avec GarageBand, écoute de musique et visionnage de films et séries TV, et pour finir un peu de jeu, je joue à WoW quand j'ai le temps (donc peu en ce moment)
Et surement d'autres trucs que j'oublie a cause de l'heure tardive


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Surf, suite bureautique, un peu de traitement d'image avec Photoshop, un peu de musique avec GarageBand, écoute de musique et visionnage de films et séries TV, et pour finir un peu de jeu, je joue à WoW quand j'ai le temps (donc peu en ce moment)


A oui une bonne petite utilisation quand même , aller je te laisse va bonne nuit @ bientôt et encore merci !


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

Merci, bonne nuit à toi aussi.


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Là je me suis levé, café et clopes et bonjours à vous .


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Bien le bonjour à tous et toutes 

Le samedi sent le ménage


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Pareil ici, trop de poils .

Allez on y va à fond !


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Ouais, et après on dit que les chats sont des annimaux propres, tu parles, gerbes, poils, griffures, sans compter que ça fait du bruit de ronron, de lechouilles (slurps, slurps, ...)

Marre des greffiers !!


----------



## jugnin (28 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Ouais, et après on dit que les chats sont des annimaux propres, tu parles, gerbes, poils, griffures, sans compter que ça fait du bruit de ronron, de lechouilles (slurps, slurps, ...)



J'en connais qui s'en sortent pas mieux avec leur femme, hein.


----------



## ikeke (28 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'en connais qui s'en sortent pas mieux avec leur femme, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Bien le bonjour à tous et toutes
> 
> Le samedi sent le ménage



Bon le plus dur est fait .


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Préparation de l'expédition *Nourriture de nos voisins les canards*


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

boujour a tous et a toute et bonne fin d'après midi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Tu viens de te lever ? :sleep:


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Oui 

Euh j'ai jamais demander mais c'est quoi les points disco ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

FAQ.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Février 2009)

On m'a forcé...


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> FAQ.


 
Merci C0rentin


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2009)

Houla...
Inscription 19/02/09 et déjà 104 messages? :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Houla...
> Inscription 19/02/09 et déjà 104 messages? :affraid: :mouais:



Le plus impressionant est dans la signature


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2009)

Ah oui en effet. 



Rooooh, tintin t'es vraiment qu'un sale mauvais chrétien de merde!


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

c'est pas bien de poster souvent ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Miam Spaghetti Bolognaise avec du Tofu !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui en effet.
> 
> 
> 
> Rooooh, tintin t'es vraiment qu'un sale mauvais chrétien de merde!




Je vais me flageller de suite pour faire pénitence, monsieur le curé ! Et après la chorale je vous rejoins dans les parties sombres et humides de l'église, comme tout les dimanches ?


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

je crois que la réligion es personnel non ?


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> je crois que la réligion es personnel non ?



Ouais ouais... c'est pour ça que t'as bien fait de changer ta signature...


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

va voir le définition de prosélyte et reviens me voir  , vous parlez de curé jai parlé d'imam moi ? donc bon 

Edit : je vais pas chercher a aller plus loin , et je ne veux aucunement vous manquez de respecter que celà soit clair.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> je crois que la réligion es personnel non ?



La religion oui, l'orthographe...


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> La religion oui, l'orthographe...


 
Euh je pense faire le maximum paraport a mon orthographe hein je crois que je vais remettre ma signature d'avant : excuser moi d'avoir été un movais élève a l'école et d'avoir tout arrêter a 16ans


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Là, je cherche à m'améliorer un peu, histoire que cette journée ne soit pas encore une journée de perdue


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

pourquoi la serais t-elle ?


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Ne rien avoir fait d'une journée en fait une journée perdue


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

a oui d'accord je comprend mieu.

Moi ma journée a commencer il y a maintenant 5h donc bon sa va encore


----------



## itako (28 Février 2009)

je suis sur le lit de camille, elle joue a zelda, alors moi je surf sur iphone, jme tiens au jus et tout ça, j'était venu voir les nouvelles pochettes d'album du topic en question surtout.  

Demain je vais au carnaval de bales; un truc de sauvage qui commence à 4h du mat, un pti bol de culture populaire en soit.
Je vais m'arreter là, je devrais en faire un blog.

Aoutch un pti nouveau orthographique. Des têtes vont tomber.
Notons tout de même qu'a 16 ans tu es sensé maitriser ton orthographe (lapidez moi), bref il est encore temps de faire des efforts. 

Ce clavier iphone en mode payasage et finalement une petite merveille.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> va voir le définition de prosélyte et reviens me voir



Non, tu fais pas du prosélytisme ; Mais si tu étales ta foi en signature, faut t'attendre à ce que des gens qui ne partagent pas vraiment tes opinions se foutent de toi... 




> vous parlez de curé jai parlé d'imam moi ? donc bon


 

Pour moi imam, curé, rabbin et tout ça c'est du même niveau, et j'vois pas l'intêret de ta phrase... 


Si je mettais mes opinions sur la religion en signature t'aimerais pas forcément ; quand j'ai vu ton ancienne signature ça m'a fait la même chose ; Autant qu'on laisse ce genre de trucs personnels pour soit 



> Edit : je vais pas chercher a aller plus loin , et je ne veux aucunement vous manquez de respecter que celà soit clair.



Dans ce cas on est ok


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2009)

Je découvre ces forums, ça a l'air sympa cet esprit jeune et sms&#8230;


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

Je vais finir avec sa.



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Non, tu fais pas du prosélytisme ; Mais si tu étales ta foi en signature, faut t'attendre à ce que des gens qui ne partagent pas vraiment tes opinions se foutent de toi...


 
Tu a raison sur un point : je n'es pa a étalé ma foi mais excuse moi je ne pensais pas être vaner a ce point la.



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si je mettais mes opinions sur la religion en signature t'aimerais pas forcément


 
Celà ne me dérangerais aucunement temp que celà ne devient pas du prosélytisme



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> quand j'ai vu ton ancienne signature ça m'a fait la même chose ; Autant qu'on laisse ce genre de trucs personnels pour soit


 
Celle ou je parlais des fautes ? j'ai fait sa pour que l'on arrête de me vaner a chaque fois que je parle parceque j'ai vraiment des difficultés a écrire et je fais le maximum pour éviter l'argo ou le sms donc voila.

Sujet clot je change de signature et de comportement


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je découvre ces forums, ça a l'air sympa cet esprit jeune et sms



Triste et pathétique en fait


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Février 2009)

Là, maintenant... je me dis que ceux (nombreux... y compris.... enfin j'me comprends....) qui me disaient :

"tu sais le bar, c'est plus ce que c'était..."

Avaient raison.

Benneyamine, n'hésite surtout pas à me re virer !!!


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

bon écouté la c'est le coup de gueul du soir , je m'explique avec Dark-Tintin certe avec fautes mais je reconais mes erreurs , mais pour les fautes d'orthographes je vais devoir le dire combien de fois ? ou il faut que je l'ecrive partout ? je ne veux pas vous prendre de haut mais j'arrête pas de dire partout que je fais le maximum parceque j'ai vraiment des problème d'orthographe alors excuse moi encore une fois mais je fais le maximum voila

Ps : le language sms es très loin du mien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Février 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Celle ou je parlais des fautes ? j'ai fait sa pour que l'on arrête de me vaner a chaque fois que je parle parceque j'ai vraiment des difficultés a écrire et je fais le maximum pour éviter l'argo ou le sms donc voila.



Non, a propos de la religion


----------



## ari51 (28 Février 2009)

okok autant pour moi , j'ai tout changé ^^


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Moi je change rien. Je blob.


----------



## Craquounette (1 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi je change rien. Je blob.



Et autrement, tu enfiles toujours ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Je reviens d'une bonne promenade, ça fait un bien fou .


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

On va aller visiter des animaux, poules, cochons, vaches etc  et tout cela sous un soleil dominical timide


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et autrement, tu enfiles toujours ?



Même la nuit il blob..


----------



## joubichou (1 Mars 2009)

je prépare ma première expo photo


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Courage .


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mars 2009)

je cherche des choses à faire pour ne pas travailler...


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous & a toutes et bonne fin d'après midi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Non on demande ce que tu fais .


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2009)

Je suis en train d'atomiser une boite DRAGIBUS


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mars 2009)

J'apprends sept façons foireuses de faire connaître son blog, sur *Rue89*



> Dites du mal dApple. Ou de Firefox. Ou de Linux
> 
> Ne perdez pas votre temps avec Windows, tout le monde sen fout.


----------



## ari51 (1 Mars 2009)

Si je te dit bonjour ce que je viens de me lever  donc je sort de mon lit ^^


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2009)

la, je viens de voir qu'il y avait d'ici peu Arte diffusera le sacré graal des Monty Python :love: enjoy :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Je vous fart.


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

Au lieu de dormir en France, je "travaille" dans un chantier naval en Chine ...


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

tu en a de la chance non ?


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2009)

Ou ca en Chine, le chantier naval ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Je relis ce sujet et je me dis quel chemin parcouru .


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je relis ce sujet et je me dis quel chemin parcouru .


 
Tu sens que tu a changer depuis ton premier post en 2005 ?


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Lundi matin, je me prépare pour un petit chantier de pose de plinthes dans le salon 

C'est madame qui va être contente de tout le bordel et saloperies que je vais mettre partout 

'Chui un professionnel moi


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Tu sens que tu a changer depuis ton premier post en 2005 ?



J'ai repris mes études et j'ai réussi maintenant je fais des études en infographie .

Salut Meskh !


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

bonne continuation alors je me souhaite de reussir tout autant que toi ^^


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Salut COrentin, c'est bien ça, l'infographie ?


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ou ca en Chine, le chantier naval ?



à Nantong (Cosco Shipyard)


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu en a de la chance non ?



oui ... mais ! je voyage pas mal depuis maintenant 16 ans et ce n'est pas mon pays préféré ...


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

a ok , profite c'est pas donner a tout le monde de voyager


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai ! j'espère tout de même pouvoir m'arrêter de bouger d'ici quelques mois ...


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

oui , il faut bien " se poser " un jour ou l'autre , d'ailleur quelle heure il es chez toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Salut COrentin, c'est bien ça, l'infographie ?



C'est ma passion :love:, dans tous les tests d'orientation en secondaire c'était toujours ça qui ressortait.
Je suis "fait" pour ça.

Merci Ari pour ton soutien.

Je suis en vacances aussi cette semaine :love:.


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> oui , il faut bien " se poser " un jour ou l'autre , d'ailleur quelle heure il es chez toi ?



7h de plus soit 15:36 ...


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

je t'en pris , on ne peut que soutenir les personnes qui ont trouver leurs vois.

Bonne vacances alors


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> 7h de plus soit 15:36 ...


 
A oui quand même


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

et je prends un coup de vieux du coup !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Café, clopes et musique :love:.


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Ouais ouais ici aussi c'est les vacances 

'tain cette scie à onglets qui n'arrive pas grrr :sleep:


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

J'attend mon petit imac


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

pour demain ou pour le 24/03 cette sortie tant attendue ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Je reprends le travail aprè avoir reconstitué une bonne partie de mon sang suite à un saignement de nez qui m'a amené aux urgences. Bouffe et dodo tout le week-end.
Et je me dis qu'un Mac Pro ça fait vraiment trop de bruit et c'est très encombrant (quad 3ghz), j'espère qu'ils vont faire quelque chose.


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

aïe  pas cool sa


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et je me dis qu'un Mac Pro ça fait vraiment trop de bruit et c'est très encombrant (quad 3ghz), j'espère qu'ils vont faire quelque chose.



Arrête, on va te plaindre, tiens


----------



## yret (2 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Et je me dis qu'un Mac Pro ça fait vraiment trop de bruit et c'est très encombrant (quad 3ghz), j'espère qu'ils vont faire quelque chose.



ben une surprise serait au rendez-vous le 24/03 ... :love:


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Le beurre et l'argent du beurre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

La poste en grève pendant 3 jours  super alors que j'attends des papiers très importants.


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

La poste en gelbique serait elle dans le même état qu'en france ?

ça sèche pas vite


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Le grand moment es arriver , l'imac es dans ma chambre j'attend un collègue pour fair la video de déballage pour les futurs switchers et c'est parti


----------



## kuep (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Le grand moment es arriver , l'imac es dans ma chambre j'attend un collègue pour fair la video de déballage pour les futurs switchers et c'est parti



Allelujah, amusez vous bien


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

On peut le dire maintenant bienvenue sur mac !


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

merci merci j'attend toujours mon collègue j'ai hate


----------



## DeepDark (2 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> merci merci j'attend toujours mon collègue j'ai hate


Eh l'aut' hé.

L'attend son collègue, moi l'iMac serait déjà allumé depuis longtemps, les mises à jour faites, Safari 4 installé 


:love:


Là sinon je vais manger, j'ai faim.
Et je suis redevenu un blobie (trop tard) 
D'ailleurs, blob 

Héhé.


----------



## ikeke (2 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Eh l'aut' hé.
> 
> L'attend son collègue, moi l'iMac serait déjà allumé depuis longtemps, les mises à jour faites, Safari 4 installé
> 
> ...



Idem pour moi, rien à péter du collègue, je serais déjà sur le mac à tout installer ce dont j'ai besoin 

En tout cas, amuses toi bien avec ton nouveau jouet Ari51


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mars 2009)

là je viens de terminer de manger, je fume ma tite clope et puis je prépare les légumes pour la fajita de ce soir :love:

Puis cet après-midi, je vais faire un peu de musique


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je viens de terminer de manger, je fume ma tite clope et puis je prépare les légumes pour la fajita de ce soir :love:
> 
> Puis cet après-midi, je vais faire un peu de musique


Et jamais tu bosse?







:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Eh l'aut' hé.
> 
> L'attend son collègue, moi l'iMac serait déjà allumé depuis longtemps, les mises à jour faites, Safari 4 installé
> 
> ...


Est-ce que les blobs marchent avec Safari 4 ?  

Et ouais : blob


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Viens de finir de manger aussi, miam le sirop de Liège :love:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et jamais tu bosse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et toi, ça t'arrive jamais d'être en vacances et de dire des gentillesses aux autres, pour changer... ?  :rateau: ( <-- t'as vu, moi aussi je peux le faire  :love: )


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Mars 2009)

Vous faites quoi là maintenant ? 
Ben je monte un blob de filles.


----------



## ari51 (2 Mars 2009)

c'est bon je commence a vraiment rentré dans la peau d'un mac user la correction automatique c'est comme magique , deux questions très brève avant que je fasse un article dans la partie switch 

1: Es t-il normal que les deux extrémités haute et derrière de l'écran soi chaude ?
2: Je doit faire CTRL a chaque fois de je veux clic a gauche ou a droite ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vous faites quoi là maintenant ?
> Ben je monte un blob de filles.


 
J'ai toujours su que reviendrait un jour à la mode le blob rencart.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Profite du soleil, ça fait du bien !


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Plus de soleil, fin de journée, fin de chantier :sleep:


----------



## numsix (2 Mars 2009)

Je regarde la neige tomber tout en écoutant Billie. ....

Vivement le printemps, ... :/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Là j'ai eu les ROD de ma Xbox 360 , 3 ans de bons et loyaux services.


----------



## itako (2 Mars 2009)

je suis dans le train, je rentre de chez ma camille, plus que 30 min et je suis arrivé, je suis seul dans mon wagon et comme d'habitude il fait une chaleure épouvantable grace à ( et dieu bénisse son nom) saloperie de climatisation dégeulasse.


----------



## meskh (2 Mars 2009)

Mario Kart Wiiiiii


----------



## ikeke (2 Mars 2009)

Après avoir passé la journée à dépanner des utilisateurs, je dépanne bénévolement un pc portable d'un de mes voisins... top quoi


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Après avoir passé la journée à dépanner des utilisateurs, je dépanne bénévolement un pc portable d'un de mes voisins... top quoi



On s'en fout...


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Après avoir passé la journée à dépanner des utilisateurs, je dépanne bénévolement un pc portable d'un de mes voisins... top quoi



il m'a fallut 3 minutes pourtant pour mettre les bornes Airport en WDS


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> 1: Es t-il normal que les deux extrémités (&#8230 soi chaude ?







ari51 a dit:


> 2: Je doit faire CTRL a chaque fois (&#8230



:mouais:


----------



## ikeke (3 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On s'en fout...


Pourtant le thème de ce post est bien de raconter sa vie non ? je vois pas en quoi c'est plus inintéressant que de dire qu'on mange ou qu'on va promener le chien....

En tout cas bonjour le respect des autres quoi...



macinside a dit:


> il m'a fallut 3 minutes pourtant pour mettre les bornes Airport en WDS







Total respect


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

Bien le bonjour à tous en ce mardi matin bien frais.

Un petit café


----------



## ari51 (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous & a toutes après une bonne nuit , une café et hop , je poste mes photos et impressions du switch bonne journée a tout le monde.

( pour une fois que je suis la a cette heure la )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai pris un RDV avec mon dentiste :affraid:.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> ( pour une fois que je suis la a cette heure la )


Pour poster de travers :



ari51 a dit:


> vous supprimez quand il es trop tard


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens de mettre en route un clone du disque du Mac de ma fille, dont le disque dur manifeste une lenteur certaine malgré un taux d'occupation d'environ 35% seulement. 

Donc clone, formatage puis rétablissement du clone, c'est parti pour la matinée !


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

je reprends le chemin du travail dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais: toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin  , mais c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce !  alors je me motive...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je reprends le chemin du travail dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais: toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin  , mais c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce !  alors je me motive...



Vraiment désolé de doucher ainsi ton bel enthousiasme, mais la belle journée doit finir moins belle si la météo ne se fourre pas le doigt dans l'il (et alors demain )


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

je commence à avoir l'habitude... la semaine qui vient de s'écouler, c'était une véritable alternance, aujourd'hui soleil, demain pluie... vivement la belle saison  qu'on sorte les T-shirts, les BBQ etc etc  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> vivement la belle saison  qu'on sorte les T-shirts



Oh, les Tshirt, mouillés, c'est parfois intéressant aussi, hein ! :love:


----------



## ikeke (3 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et excellente journée à tous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2009)

Je viens de retrouver un mec que j'ai connu en vacances il y a 5 ans à l'autre bout du monde. Ses enfants sont dans la même école que ma fille.
C'est dingue.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de retrouver un mec que j'ai connu en vacances il y a 5 ans à l'autre bout du monde. Ses enfants sont dans la même école que ma fille.
> C'est dingue.



Ça me scie le c... jusqu'aux genoux !...


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça me scie le c... jusqu'aux genoux !...



On sent le gars qui a l'habitude de "parler avec des images" là....

non ?


----------



## yret (3 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de retrouver un mec que j'ai connu en vacances il y a 5 ans à l'autre bout du monde. Ses enfants sont dans la même école que ma fille.
> C'est dingue.



Histoire similaire mercredi dernier dans l'avion Paris - Shanghaï où j'ai retrouvé un ami d'enfance pas vu depuis 13 ans ...

ça troue le "..." comme dirait certains, non ? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> Histoire similaire mercredi dernier dans l'avion Paris - Shanghaï où j'ai retrouvé un ami d'enfance pas vu depuis 13 ans ...
> 
> ça troue le "..." comme dirait certains, non ? :rateau:



Le problème lors de ce genre de retrouvailles, c'est qu'on ne sait pas trop quoi se dire, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> On sent le gars qui a l'habitude de "parler avec des images" là....
> 
> non ?


Tu veux causer ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

et excellente journée à


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Là, j'essaie de joindre Modératroll


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là, j'essaie de joindre Modératroll


Y'a Brigitte (du service compta) qui essaie de lui refourger son solex... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Pourtant le thème de ce post est bien de raconter sa vie non ? je vois pas en quoi c'est plus inintéressant que de dire qu'on mange ou qu'on va promener le chien....
> 
> En tout cas bonjour le respect des autres quoi...
> 
> ...


Tout ce qui est écrit dans ce fil EST inintéressant !!!!!!
Et certains posts sont plus navrants que d'autres.

Bordel quand je lis ces pages, ça me donne le moral !!! De temps en temps, quand je trouve que ma vie est pas top, je lis les vôtres je vous jure que ça fait du bien.


----------



## Pitchoune (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je reprends le chemin du travail dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais: toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin  , mais c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce !  alors je me motive...


 

Ah! Donc tu bosses dès fois, contrairement à ce que laissait entendre jpmiss!


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

faut croire que oui   faut bien faire rentrer du pognon quelque part...


----------



## ikeke (3 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout ce qui est écrit dans ce fil EST inintéressant !!!!!!


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...



BackCat a dit:


> Bordel quand je lis ces pages, ça me donne le moral !!! De temps en temps, quand je trouve que ma vie est pas top, je lis les vôtres je vous jure que ça fait du bien.


C'est peut être juste que ce topic est à prendre au second degrés voir au delà....


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> faut croire que oui   faut bien faire rentrer du pognon quelque part...


Tourne toi pour voir.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...
> 
> 
> C'est peut être juste que ce topic est à prendre au second degrés voir au delà....


Laisse !...
Il est trop soupe au lait, ce garçon !...


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> C'est peut être juste que ce topic est à prendre au second degrés voir au delà....



Parce que le "second" degré est LA baguette magique qui a le pouvoir de rendre intéressant ce qui ne l'est pas, de donner sens à ce qui n'en a pas ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Viens pas fout' la zone, toi !... 




'tain, j'ai les crocs !...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> au second degrés voir au delà....


 
Salut, Buzz l'éclair,
Bienvenue 
Et à bientôt dans les différents fils.


----------



## ikeke (3 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Parce que le "second" degré est LA baguette magique qui a le pouvoir de rendre intéressant ce qui ne l'est pas, de donner sens à ce qui n'en a pas ?


Non surement pas. Par contre, ca peut éviter d'émettre des jugements de valeurs hâtifs et erronnés sur les gens 
Enfin bref.. c'est pas grave, épisode terminé en ce qui me concerne 



PonkHead a dit:


> Salut, Buzz l'éclair,
> Bienvenue
> Et à bientôt dans les différents fils.


Mdr, merci pour ton accueil.


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

_je venais chercher une amie proche och och och
et voir si Benjamin avait ENFIN mis en place ce nouveau statut pour les anciens combattants Oh Nassoukilli Marquer le pas, 1, 2 Ancien combattant Oh Nassoukilli _


_Tu ne sait pas que moi je suis ancien combattant
Moi je suis ancien combattant,
J'ai fait la guerre mondiaux
Dans la guerre mondiaux,
Il n'y a pas de camarade oui
Dans la guerre mondiaux,
Il n'y a pas de pitié mon ami

La guerre
Ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
Quand les armes pleurent,
Ca n'est pas bon, ça n'est pas bon
Quand la balle siffle, il n'y a pas le choix
Avec le coup de matraque
Tout à coup, patatrac cadavéré
Le peuple cadavéré, les militaires cadavérés,
Les rois cadavérés, les reines cadavérés,
Tous les présidents, cadavérés,
Les ministres cadavérés,
Tout le monde cadavéré
Et moi même cadavéré_


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

:afraid: :modo:


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

Pourquoi la guerre
La guerre ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
Quand viendra la guerre tout le monde affamé, oh!
Quand vienda la guerre tout nos enfants affamés, oh!
Le coq ne va plus coquer, cocorico oh!
La poule na va plus pouler, pouler les oeufs
Le footballeur ne va plus footer, pousser le ballon

Les joueurs cadavérés, les équipes...
La radio..., la télévision..., les stades...,
Les artistes..., les supporters..., ta femme...,
Ton premier bureau..., ton deuxième bureau...,
Mes boeufs..., mes moutons..., mon chef..., mon chat...
Tout le monde cadavéré, et moi même cadavéré


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

_(oui, oui, je danse)_


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Bienvenue sur MacG Alèm


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bienvenue sur MacG Alèm



_Oh un vieux !   
_


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _Oh un vieux !
> _



Merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _je venais chercher une amie proche och och och
> et voir si Benjamin avait ENFIN mis en place ce nouveau statut pour les anciens _



toujours rien en vu


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> faut croire que oui   faut bien faire rentrer du pognon quelque part...




Ce n'était pas aujourd'hui ton examen qui avait été reporté en raison de l'absence du prof ?  

Je prépare mes affaires pour trois jours à Aix en Provence. Il y a pire comme déplacement professionnel. J'échappe au Cebit dans la foulée ! Il fait beau à Aix ? Et question subsidiaire, doit-il faire beau les prochains jours ? Histoire de rester le WE aussi...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ce n'était pas aujourd'hui ton examen qui avait été reporté en raison de l'absence du prof ?



Ca va, pour le moment j'ai de la marge, ils l'ont déplacé à la fin du mois...  enfin, ça va, j'ai nettement le temps de m'y préparer, donc plus d'excuses !! j'ai hâte de vite le faire cela dit, pour pouvoir me consacrer plus en profondeur sur quelques petits projets de cartoons pour le livre d'un ami


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il fait beau à Aix ? Et question subsidiaire, doit-il faire beau les prochains jours ? Histoire de rester le WE aussi...


Météo France


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche.



_merci de lire l'intitulé du sujet et son premier message ! 
_


macinside a dit:


> toujours rien en vu



_quatre mots, une faute ! record en vue !! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Je rentre enfin et me prépare une bonne tisane :sleep:.


----------



## meskh (3 Mars 2009)

Mes femmes ne vont pas tarder à arriver. Je suis prêt pour la tornade


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2009)

Je m'en gratte une sans faire bouger l'autre :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je prépare mes affaires pour trois jours à Aix en Provence.



Ville de merde!
Parc à thème Provençal pour embrumés de naissance et vaste galerie marchande à ciel ouvert


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Mes femmes ne vont pas tarder à arriver. Je suis prêt pour la tornade



Vas-y doucement .


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je m'en gratte une sans faire bouger l'autre :style:



Attention à l'effet papillon...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Attention à l'effet papillon...


 
Tu veux dire qu'il va se mettre à chanter du Bénabar ?
C'est hallucinogène, les huîtres !


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _je venais chercher une amie proche och och och
> et voir si Benjamin avait ENFIN mis en place ce nouveau statut pour les anciens combattants Oh Nassoukilli Marquer le pas, 1, 2 Ancien combattant Oh Nassoukilli&#8230; _
> 
> 
> ...





alèm a dit:


> Pourquoi la guerre
> La guerre ce n'est pas bon, ce n'est pas bon
> Quand viendra la guerre tout le monde affamé, oh!
> Quand vienda la guerre tout nos enfants affamés, oh!
> ...





alèm a dit:


> _(oui, oui, je danse&#8230_





alèm a dit:


> _Oh un vieux !
> _





alèm a dit:


> _merci de lire l'intitulé du sujet et son premier message !
> _
> 
> 
> ...





*OOOOOOH PUTAAAAAIN !!!


C'TE VIEILLE* RACLURE D'ALEM EST DE RETOUR !!! :love: :love: :love:
*

:style:












_* Quoi que... peut-être pas tant que ça en fin de compte... _


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche.





julrou 15 a dit:


> *OOOOOOH PUTAAAAAIN !!!
> 
> 
> C'TE VIEILLE* RACLURE D'ALEM EST DE RETOUR !!! :love: :love: :love:
> ...



_oui mais pas pour tes beaux yeux, c'est pour un beau sourire gencives incluses

sinon, j'avais faim donc je mange du chèvre avec du pain_


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _oui mais pas pour tes beaux yeux_



Nooon ?!... 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Ville de merde!*
> Parc à thème Provençal pour embrumés de naissance et vaste galerie marchande à ciel ouvert



Avant, c'était Paris pour le taf. Ça ne changera pas bcp alors... :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

D'toute façon, pour lui (et les autres "sudistes" de mes *****), tout ce qui est au dessus d'Aix en Provence...
Ce sont des saletés de "nordistes" dégénérés !.... 






Savent pas c'k'y perdent !...  :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2009)

Ben, je regarde MacGé et je tape sur le clavier (ça va pas durer).
Et puis je vais peut-être regarder mon dictionnaire des jeux de société parce que je ne connaissais pas le mikado corse. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je m'en gratte une sans faire bouger l'autre :style:


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _oui mais pas pour tes beaux yeux, c'est pour un beau sourire gencives incluses
> 
> sinon, j'avais faim donc je mange du chèvre avec du pain_


ah ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Je vais un bon steak avec pleins de légumes :love:.


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Merci d'utiliser la fonction recherche.





Grug a dit:


> ah ?



_oui ui !!
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Grug a dit:


> ah ?



Oh ! Mr Ed ! 

:love:


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je reprends le chemin du travail dans la joie et la bonne humeur :mouais: toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin  , mais c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce !  alors je me motive...


Grrrrmmmmpppff ?!... 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> je commence à avoir l'habitude... la semaine qui vient de s'écouler, c'était une véritable alternance, aujourd'hui soleil, demain pluie... vivement la belle saison  qu'on sorte les T-shirts, les BBQ etc etc  :love:


Y'a du boulot !...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je m'en gratte une sans faire bouger l'autre :style:


J'ai toujours su que tu étais Chiraquien!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> D'toute façon, pour lui (et les autres "sudistes" de mes *****), tout ce qui est au dessus d'*Aix en Provence*...
> Ce sont des saletés de "nordistes" dégénérés !....


Aix Sud! 
Déjà à  Aix ça commence a sentir le maroille, la biere tiede, les mines de charbon et la consanguinité. 


:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Tous des chtis, ouais


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mars 2009)

Je me marre en lisant _Le nord et le sud_ en version hexagonle...


----------



## jugnin (3 Mars 2009)

Là je viens de rentrer j'suis trop crever ! :mouais: Faut que je preine une douche je pue ^^
Et après en faite je suis à la bourre, je dois manger.:rateau: Peut être un asteak avec des  céréales méditerranéenne !!! (bah oui j'habite le sud lol ) J'ai trop faim  et je vais bouffer tranquile devant mon Mac !


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)

là je viens de découvrir le lien "top des posteurs" du forum et ça me laisse pantois :afraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> là je viens de découvrir le lien "top des posteurs" du forum et ça me laisse pantois :afraid:



tu veux dire ce lien ?


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2009)

yep ! Les nombres entre () correspondent aux nombres de messages, c'est bien cela? :afraid:


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

oui  c'est de pire en pire quoi


----------



## Melounette (3 Mars 2009)

Je suis en train de faire mon actualisation mensuelle sur le site des assedic. Et c'est clair, on a pété le score du chômage, le site va encore exploser. C'est looooong.:sleep:
P'tin mais arrêtez de vous inscrire quoi...juste 5 minutes..ou je vais m'endormir devant.:rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Mars 2009)

on dit plus péter le score, on dit *blob*er.



yvos a dit:


> yep ! Les nombres entre () correspondent aux nombres de messages, c'est bien cela? :afraid:



ça doit pas compter ici


----------



## katelijn (3 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> là je viens de découvrir le lien "top des posteurs" du forum et ça me laisse pantois :afraid:





macinside a dit:


> tu veux dire ce lien ?



Alors, la conclusion?


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2009)

je suis en manque de post 

sinon je me dis qu'il y a encore des gens bien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

ikeke a dit:


> Non surement pas. Par contre, ca peut éviter d'émettre des jugements de valeurs hâtifs et erronnés sur les gens
> Enfin bref.. c'est pas grave, épisode terminé en ce qui me concerne
> 
> 
> Mdr, merci pour ton accueil.


Jugement de valeur hâtif ? Non mais tu t'es vu ??? 


Je rêve

Relis toi un peu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Lever et rasage, c'est chiant d'être un homme .


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lever et rasage, c'est chiant d'être un homme .



_Ceci dit, Linda De Suza pense la même chose !
_


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Moi je sort du lit et je crois que le monde du jour n'est pas fait pour tout le monde , bonne journée !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le problème lors de ce genre de retrouvailles, c'est qu'on ne sait pas trop quoi se dire, n'est-ce pas ?



Ben c'est sûr que pour toi ça fait des personnes que tu n'as pas vu depuis que tu avais deux ans. Vous ne devez pas avoir grand chose à vous dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Je suis en train de faire mon actualisation mensuelle sur le site des assedic. Et c'est clair, on a pété le score du chômage, le site va encore exploser. C'est looooong.:sleep:
> P'tin mais arrêtez de vous inscrire quoi...juste 5 minutes..ou je vais m'endormir devant.:rateau:



Oh pinaise, ça me fait penser que j'ai oublié de le faire.
Comme quoi ce fil sert bien à quelque chose...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> ... je crois que le monde du jour n'est pas fait pour tout le monde ...


Gné ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Gné ?!...



Soit il préfère "le monde de la nuit", soit il a lu, au réveil, de mauvaises nouvelles dans un journal bien précis !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _Ceci dit, Linda De Suza pense la même chose !_


 
Ton compte Macg n'est tjrs pas fermé ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2009)

Dansla serie improbable je suis dans le RER et il y a José Bové qui vient de monter a Nation ! Allez  savoir pourquoi tout le monde le prend en photo :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Allez  savoir pourquoi tout le monde le prend en photo :rateau:



Et pas toi ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Dansla serie improbable je suis dans le RER et il y a José Bové qui vient de monter a Nation ! Allez  savoir pourquoi tout le monde le prend en photo :rateau:



:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

/mode Backcat : 'tin, t'as pas autre chose à faire que de te répandre dès qu'on parle de Besancenot ou Bové ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Dansla serie improbable je suis dans le RER et il y a José Bové qui vient de monter a Nation ! Allez  savoir pourquoi tout le monde le prend en photo :rateau:



C'est pas plus improbable qu'un mec qui en parle sur un forum depuis son iPhone


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode Backcat : 'tin, t'as pas autre chose à faire que de te répandre dès qu'on parle de Besancenot ou Bové ?



:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

là je suis en train de réinstaller mon iMac au taf... et j'attends que les mises à jour se fassent pour pouvoir réimporter tous mes gentils logiciels :love:


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas plus improbable qu'un mec qui en parle sur un forum depuis son iPhone



tu me dira la nana en face avait les yeux grand ouvert et bloqué au botex et maquillé a mort, j'aurai du dire a José qu'elle était pleine d'OGM


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pas toi ?!...



moi je lui ai dis bonjour


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> moi je lui ai dis bonjour


Avec combien de fôtes ?!...


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

déjà rien que comme ça, une à "dis" qui devrait être "dit"  


attention les participes passés


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode Backcat : 'tin, t'as pas autre chose à faire que de te répandre dès qu'on parle de Besancenot ou Bové ?


C'est un fake ! Même l'autre tâche de jptk m'imite mieux !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> là je viens de découvrir le lien "top des posteurs" du forum et ça me laisse pantois :afraid:


Beaucoup de Pascal, hein.


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Là, je constate que Julrou se découvre une passion pour le RER.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Beaucoup de Pascal, hein.



Oui, mais en même temps, tu découvres que si on enlève Corentin, les plus gros posteurs sévissent surtout dans les forums techniques, ça rassure un peu, nan ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

la preuve que non :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là, je constate que Julrou se découvre une passion pour le RER.



Ouais ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> les plus gros posteurs sévissent surtout dans les forums techniques


 
Ouais,
d'ailleurs, les posteurs les plus fins sévissent surtout au bar.

Ou pas.


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est un fake ! Même l'autre tâche de jptk m'imite mieux !


 
çà se voit tant que çà ? :rose:


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais en même temps, tu découvres que si on enlève Corentin, les plus gros posteurs sévissent surtout dans les forums techniques, ça rassure un peu, nan ?



en même temps, il n'est pas nécessaire d'écrire 1205 messages pour finir par dire de réparer les autorisations


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

Ou de virer la .plist© !....


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

C'est d'ailleurs pour ces raisons qu'on ne va jamais dans les forums techniques: on sait d'avance comment ça finit au bout de 5 pages 

Ya que les noob pour y croire un instant!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Alors que, au bar, on ne sait jamais comment ça va finir au bout de cinq pages.
Hé hé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> en même temps, il n'est pas nécessaire d'écrire 1205 messages pour finir par dire de réparer les autorisations





tirhum a dit:


> Ou de virer la .plist© !....



Si vous saviez à quel point, il faut parfois leur tirer les vers du nez pour avoir connaissance de tous les éléments de leurs problèmes, vous seriez moins sûrs de ce que vous avancez


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si vous saviez à quel point, il faut parfois leur tirer les vers du nez pour avoir connaissance de tous les éléments de leurs problèmes, vous seriez moins sûrs de ce que vous avancez




on croirait entendre Cecil Berteaud de la hotline de Orange :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si vous saviez à quel point, il faut parfois leur tirer les vers du nez pour avoir connaissance de tous les éléments de leurs problèmes, vous seriez moins sûrs de ce que vous avancez


D'un autre côté, quand tu en donnes, tu n'as pas de réponses, parce qu'alors on sait que virer la .plist ne fonctionnera pas.

exemples ICI, ICI, ou LA, ou encore LA. 

Du coup je noie ma détresse au bar


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> D'un autre côté, quand tu en donnes, tu n'as pas de réponses, parce qu'alors on sait que virer la .plist ne fonctionnera pas.
> 
> exemples ICI, ICI, ou LA, ou encore LA.
> 
> Du coup je noie ma détresse au bar


ça, c'est parce que tu ne maîtrises pas encore toutes les finesses du maniement de la plist, jeune padawan.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ça, c'est parce que tu ne maîtrises pas encore toutes les finesses du maniement de la plist, jeune padawan.


Je ne demande qu'à apprendre, cher blob maître


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne demande qu'à apprendre, cher blob maître


Hop hop hop. la plist n'est, après tout, qu'une forme de contre blob. 

On peut contre-blober ou bien?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> en même temps, il n'est pas nécessaire d'écrire 1205 messages pour finir par dire de réparer les autorisations


En revanche, vu le nombre de zozos qui demandent s'il y a des virus sur Mac, tu peux arriver facilement à écrire 1205 messages pour dire non.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En revanche, vu le nombre de zozos qui demandent s'il y a des virus sur Mac, tu peux arriver facilement à écrire 1205 messages pour dire non.


Comment? Y'a pas de virus sur Mac?


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En revanche, vu le nombre de zozos qui demandent s'il y a des virus sur Mac, tu peux arriver facilement à écrire 1205 messages pour dire non.




il suffit de faire l'ancien de dire "la fonction c'est pas pour les chiens" et c'est réglé, plutôt que de finasser et vouloir aider son prochain. 

on est membres de MacG, pas assistantes sociales!


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Comment? Y'a pas de virus sur Mac?



en tout cas, il y quelques virus sur MacG, c'est certain


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> il suffit de faire l'ancien de dire "la fonction c'est pas pour les chiens" et c'est réglé, plutôt que de finasser et vouloir aider son prochain.
> 
> on est membres de MacG, pas assistantes sociales!


Tu veux certainement parler de la fonction recherche.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> il suffit de faire l'ancien de dire "la *fonction* c'est pas pour les chiens" et c'est réglé, plutôt que de finasser et vouloir aider son prochain.
> 
> on est membres de MacG, pas assistantes sociales!



Quelle fonction ?
J'ai beau *chercher*, je ne vois pas


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?



Je méprise un cochon d'inde.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Quelle fonction ?
> J'ai beau *chercher*, je ne vois pas


Tu blob peut-être du beau-monde, mais t'es quand même bien toasté.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je méprise un cochon d'inde.



Attention c'est fragile ses petites bêtes !


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Attention c'est fragile ses petites bêtes !



les petites bêtes de qui ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> les petites bêtes de qui ?



Les cochons d'Inde bien sûr


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Recherche d'antenne Wifi Cisco pour extension de réseau, celui-là a vraiment l'air sympa


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens de tenter d'overclocker mon Pismo 400, déjà overclocké à 500, à 550 Mhz. Ça le booste bien (scores Geekbench : 218 pour 400, 273 pour 500 et 300 pour 550) &#8230; dix/quinze minutes, le temps de chauffer, pis les erreurs arrivent. Du coup, je l'ai redescendu à 500 ou il est stable, mais je me demande ce qu'il lui faut pour que son ventilo démarre, parce que pas une seule fois il ne s'est mis en route. Il doit avoir été mis là pour faire joli, je suppose


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais je me demande ce qu'il lui faut pour que son ventilo démarre, parce que pas une seule fois il ne s'est mis en route. Il doit avoir été mis là pour faire joli, je suppose



ou alors il est mort... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou alors il est mort... :rateau:



Non, je l'ai testé, il fonctionne, mais sur ce modèle, il semble qu'Apple ne l'ai mis là que pour faire joli, d'après les sites que j'ai pu consulter là dessus !


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, je l'ai testé, il fonctionne, mais sur ce modèle, il semble qu'Apple ne l'ai mis là que pour faire joli, d'après les sites que j'ai pu consulter là dessus !


Si tu as cherché sur ce genre de forum c'est normal que tu n'aies pas forcément les bonnes infos mon p'tit Pascal...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Là maintenant, je me dis que jamais, mais alors JAMAIS, je n'arriverais au début du dixième de la cheville du grand bobby !

Quand je vois l'investissement, le sens du détail, la somme de travail, tout ce talent qui gravite autour de chacun de ses posts, de chacun de ses gags...
J'ai envie de pleurer.

Bobby, mon Dieu, mon modèle, cesseras-tu un jour de nous écraser de ta naturelle superbe ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2009)

*AH BEN QUAND MÊME!! *  

Enfin mes efforts un peu reconnus à leur juste valeur!


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bobby, mon Dieu, mon modèle, cesseras-tu un jour de nous écraser de ta naturelle superbe ?



Quand un nioube à l'esprit libre aura enfin botté l'cul empaffé de tous ces _pilliers du bar_ !


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si tu as cherché sur ce genre de forum c'est normal que tu n'aies pas forcément les bonnes infos mon p'tit Pascal...


Un "Apprenti" avec 145 messages !... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que jamais, mais alors JAMAIS, je n'arriverais au début du dixième de la cheville du grand bobby !
> 
> Quand je vois l'investissement, le sens du détail, la somme de travail, tout ce talent qui gravite autour de chacun de ses posts, de chacun de ses gags...
> J'ai envie de pleurer.
> ...


Hmmm...
T'aurais dû en faire un peu moins...
Ça va se voir, là...
Maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Ouais, désolé bobby.
J'étais occupé à dire des conneries dans le fil d'à côté.


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Je viens de retrouver ce bon vieux PacMan


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Quand un nioube à l'esprit libre aura enfin botté l'cul empaffé de tous ces _pilliers du bar_ !


La porte est grande ouverte, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si tu as cherché sur ce genre de forum c'est normal que tu n'aies pas forcément les bonnes infos mon p'tit Pascal...



Pourtant, y a pas la "Fransa jantes alu", dans GT 4 

Bon, si je ne suis modo que sur MacGe, je participe aussi à d'autres forums, hein ! Cela dit, mes infos, je les ai cherchées sur des sites, pas sur des forums ! 



PonkHead a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que jamais, mais alors JAMAIS, je n'arriverais au début du dixième de la cheville du grand bobby !
> 
> Quand je vois l'investissement, le sens du détail, la somme de travail, tout ce talent qui gravite autour de chacun de ses posts, de chacun de ses gags...
> J'ai envie de pleurer.
> ...



:affraid: Tépafou, de lui sortir ça ? Ça va lui monter à la tête, ses pustules vont toutes éclater, et il va encore nous pourrir les tapisseries du bar qu'on vient de refaire ! :modo:


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Alors la faut m'expliquer comment marche pac man


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Alors la faut m'expliquer comment marche pac man


Trop jeune !...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Alors la faut m'expliquer comment marche pac man


 
Fais une recherche !


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

(humour ) je crois qu'il faut que je le précise a chaque fois que je parle


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> (humour ) je crois qu'il faut que je le précise a chaque fois que je parle



Pas la peine

Pour certains, on le voit tout de suite que c'est de l'humour et on rit de bon cur


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Trop jeune !...



Pourtant, si 51 est son âge, je ne crois pas...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pas la peine
> 
> *Pour certains,* on le voit tout de suite que c'est de l'humour et on rit de bon cur



De l'importance de certains mots...:style:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourtant, si 51 est son âge, je ne crois pas...


Qu'il soit à l'Ouest ?!...


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

tu me diras si a 50 ans on n'a la même tête de moi ( l'avatar )


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Qu'il soit à l'Ouest ?!...



Ah non non, pas pour ça... on en a (eu) de beaux exemples par ici d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu me diras si a 50 ans on n'a la même tête de moi ( l'avatar )


 
Déjà, la même grammaire c'est navrant, alors la tête...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu me diras si a 50 ans on n'a la même tête de moi ( l'avatar )



Non ? 





PonkHead a dit:


> Déjà, la même grammaire, c'est navrant, alors la tête...



Ponk est méchant. 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ponk est méchant.
> :love:


 
Ouaip.
Très.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

c'est quoi ton délire de casser la ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Casser la quoi ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> c'est quoi ton délire de casser la ?



Attends, soit plus précis, veux-tu ; tu envoies ce-message-qui-tue au Ponk ou à moi ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Attends, soit plus précis, veux-tu ; tu envoies ce-message-qui-tue au Ponk ou à moi ? :love:


 
A moi, qu'est-ce que tu croies !
C'est moi le méchant posteur.

Tu peux faire gentil-posteur, si tu veux.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A moi, qu'est-ce que tu croies !
> C'est moi le méchant posteur.
> 
> Tu peux faire gentil-posteur, si tu veux.



Ah !
Et le posteur neuneu, qui c'est qui le fait ?


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

bien trop , mais le truc c'est que j'aime pas que les gens plus âgés ce permettent de me jugés juste avec une photo ou a la grammaire donc oui j'ai des raisons d'être susceptible dans ce cas la et crois moi que c'est pas tes 38 ans qui vont faire que je vais te dire : je te remercie de me critiquer sans fondement juste parce que j'ai pas une tête qui te reviens ( quand on m'attaque je répond )

Non julrou 15 je parle pas de toi 

Edit : je dis juste ce que je pense


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> ( quand on m'attaque je répond )



Ah ben ouais hein, c'te réponse ! 

T'as vu Ponk ! T'es tombé sur un gars qui s'laisse pas faire ! T'vas voir ce qu'il va te mettre, ça sera bien fait ! 
Vil méchant posteur ! 





ari51 a dit:


> Non julrou 15 je parle pas de toi



Ben heureusement : moi je suis gentil.
Pas comme Ponk...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !
> Et le posteur neuneu, qui c'est qui le fait ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


>



C'est bon on est au complet ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


>


Tiens !...
Sorti de ta vase, toi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Mais je ne te critique ni ne te juge, je te chambre, c'est tout.

Sur la grammaire, excuse-moi, mais tu écris comme un cochon, je n'y peux rien, même toi tu le reconnais dans ta signature.

Après, respire - demande-toi si une vanne sur MacG qui sera vite oubliée dans le flot vaut vraiment que tu nous fasses un caca nerveux comme ça.

Et puis, si tu lèves un peu la tête de ton nombril, tu verras que le chambrage léger et sans intentions hostiles est assez répandu au bar...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais je ne te critique ni ne te juge, je te chambre, c'est tout.
> 
> Sur la grammaire, excuse-moi, mais tu écris comme un cochon, je n'y peux rien, même toi tu le reconnais dans ta signature.
> 
> Après, respire - demande-toi si une vanne sur MacG qui sera vite oubliée dans le flot vaut vraiment que tu nous fasses un caca nerveux comme ça.



Ah ben voilà t'es tout vexé, j'en étais sûr, au final t'as aucun humour !


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Ecoute , il y a chambre et chambre moi il y a des truc qui passent pas je répond point bar.
Après mon orthographe c'est ma faute ok , mais j'en n'es déjà parler a un admin par MP donc bon je vais pas me répéter je fais le maximum pour mes problèmes de français , je pourrais écrire bien plus mal que sa mais non je fais un effort.
C'est déjà oublier , c'est juste que il y auras toujours du répondant si on m'attaque je répond rien de plus compliquer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah ben voilà t'es tout vexé, j'en étais sûr, au final t'as aucun humour !


 
Je sais pas où t'étais en vacances, mais comment que ça t'a rendu mauvais !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Ecoute , il y a chambre et chambre moi il y a des truc qui passent pas je répond point bar.
> Après mon orthographe c'est ma faute ok , mais j'en n'es déjà parler a un admin par MP donc bon je vais pas me répéter je fais le maximum pour mes problèmes de français , je pourrais écrire bien plus mal que sa mais non je fais un effort.
> C'est déjà oublier , c'est juste que il y auras toujours du répondant si on m'attaque je répond rien de plus compliquer.



tu sais, on a tous été nioube un jour au bar, et on y est tous passé  ce n'est jamais personnel... c'est juste le bar, il faut l'assumer :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Ecoute , il y a chambre et chambre



Puis ya cuisine et cuisine aussi hein...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai enfin installé ma nouvelle Xbox 360 .


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ce n'est jamais personnel... c'est juste le bar, il faut l'assumer :love:



Tu fais bien de me le dire 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Puis ya cuisine et cuisine aussi hein...



oui oui tout a fait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai enfin installé ma nouvelle Xbox 360 .


 
Pfff - complètement hors sujet !


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Je tente un cours de flûte a bec à une petite fille de deux ans et demi, c'est violent


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pfff - complètement hors sujet !



Ah bon ? .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Bon ? On l'achève l'autre, là ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon ? On l'achève l'autre, là ?



Le risque est qu'il pète une durite, tout au plus...


----------



## kuep (4 Mars 2009)

Je viens de découvrir le sirop d'érable. Waouw.


----------



## ari51 (4 Mars 2009)

c'est si bon que sa ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon ? On l'achève l'autre, là ?



Ça se trouve, c'est pas le mauvais cheval.


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Je fais mon cv de pti' jeuns, des avis?
(notons qu'il m'a été demandé un cv "créatif")


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

compri*S* - parce que là, ça m'a arraché un oeil !


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Je tente un cours de flûte a bec à une petite fille de deux ans et demi, c'est violent



La majorité sexuelle c'est pas à 15 ans ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

Tu as l'esprit vraiment mal tourné ! aurais tu fréquenté un blob ?


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je fais mon cv de pti' jeuns, des avis?
> (notons qu'il m'a été demandé un cv "créatif")
> 
> CV




Attention aux règles typographiques (espaces, point avant ? après la parenthèse&#8230; etc.).
Attention à l'orthographe.
Pour le contenu, attention aussi à ce que tu places par dates et par compétences.

et enfin, pense que même créatif, c'est un cv qui doit donc être utilisable en noir et blanc, imprimable, photocopiable etc. (bref, ton fond est très joli, mais une fois imprimé de jolies marges blanches vont casser l'effet papier vieilli.


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Oué les fautes et les bidouilles de règles typographiques c'est pas encore totalement réglé ici ça c'est sur je suis pas encore opé la dessus,

Par contre pour le coup de l'effet vieux papier je sais pas trop quoi faire, ça me cours vraiment sur le haricot de balancer un truc noir sur blanc, d'autant plus que mes différentes brushes et image incrusté vont perdre de leur valeur.


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> La majorité sexuelle c'est pas à 15 ans ?



Moi qui me suis retenue de faire un tel commentaire pensant que c'était hors charte...


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

Le plus dur avec la flute à bec c'est de savoir où l'on doit mettre correctement les doigts


----------



## kuep (4 Mars 2009)




----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

meskh a dit:


> Le plus dur avec la flute à bec c'est de savoir où l'on doit mettre correctement les doigts



ah flute! Le pire c'est que l'on doit pouvoir aller loin avec ça.

http://forum.doctissimo.fr/doctissi.../masturbation-filles-flute-sujet_158155_1.htm


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oué les fautes et les bidouilles de règles typographiques c'est pas encore totalement réglé ici ça c'est sur je suis pas encore opé la dessus,
> 
> Par contre pour le coup de l'effet vieux papier je sais pas trop quoi faire, ça me cours vraiment sur le haricot de balancer un truc noir sur blanc, d'autant plus que mes différentes brushes et image incrusté vont perdre de leur valeur.


Faut que tu trouves un truc pour que ça touche pas les marges, que ça sorte correct en noir et blanc, même si c'est fait pour etre en couleur.

Tu peux utiliser tes éléments graphiques mais redisposés et sur fond quand même blanc.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> compri*S* - parce que là, ça m'a arraché un oeil !



Et "écri*T*".


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Ecoute , il y a chambre et chambre moi il y a des truc qui passent pas je répond point bar.




Au final ça va se passer où ? Dans la chambre ou au bar ?? :hein:


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oué les fautes et les bidouilles de règles typographiques c'est pas encore totalement réglé ici ça c'est sur je suis pas encore opé la dessus,
> 
> Par contre pour le coup de l'effet vieux papier je sais pas trop quoi faire, ça me cours vraiment sur le haricot de balancer un truc noir sur blanc, d'autant plus que mes différentes brushes et image incrusté vont perdre de leur valeur.



Tu devrais faire passer la créativité via la typo aussi, parce que là on dirait un CV Word copié collé sur un fond créatif. 

Tu vois ça fait un peu habillage créatif, au final on se dira que t'es pas foulé, je dis pas que c'est joli ou non peu importe, mais sois plus inventif.


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Tu as des trucs démonstratifs pour me guider dans ton opinion jaipatoukompri? Parce que je dois dire que la typo c'est pas forcement mon fort.

Sinon sans avoir encore pris en compte tes dire j'ai sortie une version plus blanche, j'ai diminué l'opacité de l'effet vieille feuille, passé en niveau de gris ça s'en sort plutôt bien, après y'a toujours cette idée de contours moche avec l'impression...

Après c'est sur je créé pas un nouveau style, je me sent juste à l'aise avec un trucs que je pense plutôt bien maitriser.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2009)

Oh?

t'habites vraiment pine de raie?


----------



## itako (4 Mars 2009)

Sur mer, mais c'est un brouillon.


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Dans la serie improbable je suis dans le RER et il y a José Bové qui vient de monter a Nation ! Allez  savoir pourquoi tout le monde le prend en photo :rateau:



finalement la ce fut une journée de merde, a croire que croisé José Bové sa attire des emmerdes


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2009)

@ itako
connaissances acquise*s* (j'm'avais gouré dans mon mp)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Le risque est qu'il pète une durite, tout au plus...


C'est le seul truc qui m'amuse encore ici...


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> parce que là on dirait un CV Word copié collé sur un fond créatif.



ah je ne suis pas d'accord!

Word corrige quand même quelques erreurs d'orthographe


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

pour le CV, attention à ne pas trop mettre d'éléments graphiques "gratuits", histoire de ne pas noyer l'info et surtout de garder un sens de lecture


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> pour le CV, attention à ne pas trop mettre d'éléments graphiques "gratuits", histoire de ne pas noyer l'info et surtout de garder un sens de lecture



c'est un CV facile le siens  avec mes diplômes et mes certifs 2 pages c'est peu


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

y a toujours moyen d'être propre et graphique en même temps, je t'assure  peu importe le nombre de pages


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh?
> 
> t'habites vraiment pine de raie?



Bon à mon avis c'est mort avec une adresse pareille :rateau:


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

J'essaye d'ecrire sur la clavier avec ce satanné de chat dans les bras...


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> J'essaye d'ecrire sur la clavier avec ce satanné de chat dans les bras...



Essaie donc d'écrire sur ce satané chat avec le clavier dans les bras, pour voir si c'est plus simple...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon à mon avis c'est mort avec une adresse pareille :rateau:


 
Ca dépend, si c'est pour un job de dealer, ça le fait.
A de raie, on deal, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Je regarde le ciel et me dit revoilà le soleil mais pour combieng de temps ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je regarde le ciel et me dit revoilà le soleil mais pour combien*g* de temps ?


Juste le temps d'enlever le g en trop.


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

Il arrive chez moi là (le soleil) Rhhhaaa !

:style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

On l'a récupéré aussi  Blob


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Mars 2009)

Chouette, un bridge.
Merde, faut attendre que la batterie se charge complètement. 

Que faire en attendant ?
Lire la notice tiens, pas con.

:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2009)

Dans le blob, avant, y'avait pas besoin de notice.
Maintenant, si.


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans le blob, avant, y'avait pas besoin de notice.
> Maintenant, si.



Miam. 
Se faire blobber par l'écrieur.


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde , je me lève et boit un petit jus de pruneau bonne fin d'après midi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Moi, pareil.

Si je me lève, ça va chier !


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde , je me lève et boit un petit jus de pruneau bonne fin d'après midi



Mais quelle feignasse ! 

Si à 17h00 tu te lèves, comment tu la bouscules ?



PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, pareil.
> 
> Si je me lève, ça va chier !




Ponk me fait rigoler, parfois. Genre là.


----------



## ari51 (5 Mars 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais quelle feignasse !
> 
> Si à 17h00 tu te lèves, comment tu la bouscules ?



Qui ? ma rebdull ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

là maintenant ?
je blobbe pour le compte de la féline.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi je change rien. Je blob.





je blob .... du  verbe "blobber" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Mars 2009)

Voilà qu'elle parle de "verbe" elle maintenant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Je fais ces MAJ .
Bonne soirée !


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Je regarde des petits clip. Tout le monde dort ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Je regarde des petits clip. Tout le monde dort ?


Poil aux cors...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux cors...



A quand même .. il y en a qui sont en forme a cette heure la


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Le plus dur (parfois), c'est de trouver la rime... 


:modo:


Bon...
Vais aller mettre mon cerveau surdéveloppé au repos... :style:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Vais aller mettre mon cerveau surdéveloppé au repos... :style:



Rien a rajouter


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Tu fais bien...
Bonne nuit, p'tit bulot...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Bonne nuit a toi El vétéran


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

'tain !...
M'reste même pas une goutte de rhum pour me finir... 
Avant d'aller m'coucher !... :mouais:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Une goutte d'eau te suffiras amplement


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Pas après plusieurs heures de boulot...


Et mon pseudo c'est pas "litredeflotte" !...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

oui mais fais moi confiance l'eau c'est meilleur


----------



## jugnin (6 Mars 2009)

On te dit que non, nom d'un nioube !


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

et bien moi je vous dit que c'est pas bon l'alcool !


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2009)

Boire que de l'eau et être fourré au bar en permanence...
Y'a kekchose qui m'échappe.

La maintenant j'essaie de comprendre.


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Tu sais au bar tu peut boire de l'eau si tu veux , tout comme boire un café ou un soda  le bar c'est un lieux dit " de vie " donc pas forcément besoin d'alcool


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Un petit café à votre bonne santé !


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour C0rentin bonne journée a toi

Edit : il es l'heure pour moi de vous laissez un peu de repos en allant dormir  bonne après midi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> oui mais fais moi confiance l'eau c'est meilleur


Putain&#8230; il est quand même de bon niveau celui-là&#8230;

Dire que si on n'avait pas ce fil inepte, il serait membre de mac4ever&#8230;

Pfff&#8230;


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2009)

_bon, bah n'ayant plus de whiskey, je vais me boire un café au lait&#8230;_


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2009)

T'as pas du calva ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> et bien moi je vous dit que c'est pas bon l'alcool !


 
Et en disant cela, tu confond allègrement être bon pour la santé et être bon au goût.

Dans le premier cas, tu combats des moulins à vent, personne ne dis le contraire. L'alcool, c'est mal, le gras aussi, la drogue... Pour vivre vieux, vivons comme des moines et youplaboum !

Dans le second tu affirmes de manière bien péremptoire et universelle ce qui n'est, finalement qu'une opinion personnelle, pas une vérité. T'as le droit de ne pas aimer ça (et encore... Les as-tu tous goûté ?), nous d'être d'un avis différent.

Mais tout n'est pas perdu.
Grâce à toi, nous allons pouvoir ricanner bêtement sur le pseudo de Petite_Goutte_d'eau_Pure notre dessinateur préféré...
Hé hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Autant ouvrir la conversation avec une brique. Il y a plus de chance qu'elle comprenne tout.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Ouais, je sais.
Mais c'était ça ou poster une photo mal cadrée de mon mac posé sur une table IKEA.
(avec la remote en évidence à côté)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Mars 2009)

Je suis bien content d'être déplacé de Paris à Aix en Provence. J'ai pas envie de repartir.


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Grâce à toi, nous allons pouvoir ricaner bêtement sur le pseudo de Petite_Goutte_d'eau_Pure notre dessinateur préféré...
> Hé hé hé.


Crétin !....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Autant ouvrir la conversation avec une brique.


 
Mais n'est-ce pas là le but de ce fil ?

Chacun débarque, balance un petit détail insignifiant de sa vie, sans lire ceux d'avant parce qu'il n'en a rien à battre et sans vraiment attendre de réponse parce que les autres n'en ont rien à battre non plus.

Là maintenant, c'est le mur des lamentations de la vie quotidienne : chacun parle à une brique pour le seul plaisir d'entendre sa voix se répercuter dessus.


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2009)

Et pour certains, il faut un paquet de briques


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'aller faire caca.
Ca fait toujours du bien quand même


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et pour certains, il faut un paquet de briques



_tu ne pourras jamais t'empêcher de transformer le mur des lamentations en mur des lapidations toi ! _


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je viens d'aller faire caca.
> Ca fait toujours du bien quand même


 
Ouais, un peu comme se faire mettre, mais à l'envers.  

Edit ppf: là je regarde tomber la neige tout en terminant ma mise en page sur les machines à faire le pain.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> en terminant ma mise en page sur les machines à faire le pain.



Tu devrais essayer de la faire sur un Mac, ta mise en page, ou même à la rigueur, un PC, parce que faire de la PAO sur des machines à faire le pain &#8230; Ça doit même pas être ouiziouig ! :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

on ne dirait pas WYSIWYG à tout hasard ?    :rateau:

[ WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET ]


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on ne dirait pas WYSIWYG à tout hasard ?    :rateau:
> 
> [ WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET ]



Hein ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on ne dirait pas WYSIWYG à tout hasard ?    :rateau:
> 
> [ WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET ]



Et toc !...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _tu ne pourras jamais t'empêcher de transformer le mur des lamentations en mur des lapidations toi ! _


 
Un Trooper n'est pas formé à faire dans la dentelle quand un bon coup de Blaster ouvre d'autres perpectives


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et toc !...



C'est un écueil


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Collèques en vacances, patron en congé, je glande tout seul dans le bureau PAO en attendant d'éventuels retours de dossiers Et je bave sur les boutiques de fontes en ligne


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, un peu comme se faire mettre, mais à l'envers.


Si tu le dis 
Et pour le pipi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Je vois que ça parle caca, pipi.
J'aime assez ce genre de discussion .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2009)

J'essaie de comprendre ce qu'il se passe dans le jeu de Ponk. Et ce n'est pas évident, surtout avec TibomonG4 qui n'arrête pas de faire tout de travers.  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vois que ça parle caca, pipi.
> J'aime assez ce genre de discussion .


faut dire que ça peut vite devenir très coloré   surtout au bar...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Ouais les mélanges sont dangereux :rateau:.


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2009)

J'ai rangé les caddies, j'adore ce taf !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Sérieusement ou c'est une blague ? .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ouais les mélanges sont dangereux :rateau:.


Pas de morts, aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

pas encore assez abrasif/corrosif (biffer la mention inutile  :love: )


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

je me lève, ice tea, trois m&ms, je vais surement regarder un dexter.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Quand même c'est pas facile tous les jours la vie de RMIste.


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sérieusement ou c'est une blague ? .



Tu trouves que ça ressemble à Lille ou Dijon ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Quand même c'est pas facile tous les jours la vie de RMIste.



Salauds d'pauvres !


----------



## teo (6 Mars 2009)

Je répond à un MP d'un chat dans le dos


----------



## mado (6 Mars 2009)

Ils n'ont qu'à pas avoir d'aspirations après tout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> Ils n'ont qu'à pas avoir d'aspirations après tout.



Ouais. Qu'on les empêche de respirer :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Quoi ?
Tu payes ton aspirateur au RMI ?

Mais c'est un scandale !
Pour ce qu'il bosse, le mien... Un coup de pied au cul, oui !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

D'un autre côté, niveau aspiration, un épisode de Dexter, sûrement piraté en plus, ça va pas chercher trop loin non plus&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> D'un autre côté, niveau aspiration, un épisode de Dexter, sûrement piraté en plus, ça va pas chercher trop loin non plus


 
D'après ce que j'ai compris, ça se situe plus dans le "expirer" que dans le "aspirer" cette série.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Pour moi, l'aspiration, ça reste un flux d'air.

Et pour ça, rien de tel que la segmentation des masses : d'un côté ceux qui brassent de l'air à longueur de journée, de l'autre, ceux qui nous le pompent sans répit. Et nous au milieu.Ça fait une clim' écolo très économique et ça apporte une dimension d'utilité à ce qui n'en a pas&#8230;

Et allez dire après ça que je ne suis pas constructif !! 

Sinon, y'a Lila qu'a un autre point de vue sur les flux d'air, mais attendez que je sorte pour lui poser la question !!!! :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Pas de morts, aujourd'hui ?



Si un, j'ai fait mon croque-mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et en disant cela, tu confond allègrement être bon pour la santé et être bon au goût.



Faux , mais comme tu le dit après ce n'es que mon avis personnel , mais pour moi ce n'es pas bon pour la santé tout comme au goût déjà 



PonkHead a dit:


> Dans le premier cas, tu combats des moulins à vent, personne ne dis le contraire. L'alcool, c'est mal, le gras aussi, la drogue... Pour vivre vieux, vivons comme des moines et youplaboum !



L'alcoolisme , et la drogue c'est bien plus grave que le gras  a moins qu'on s'enfile du ralouf et   et de la charcuterie tout les jours ( matin midi soir ) et j'en passe .. C'est bien pour cela que je boit pas d'alcool , et je ne me drogue pas  .



PonkHead a dit:


> Dans le second tu affirmes de manière bien péremptoire et universelle ce qui n'est, finalement qu'une opinion personnelle, pas une vérité. T'as le droit de ne pas aimer ça (et encore... Les as-tu tous goûté ?), nous d'être d'un avis différent.



Et oui je le redit ce n'est que mon avis personnel ^^ ( comme chacun expose c'est point de vue j'expose le mien ). Et oui j'ai déjà goûter ( je ne parle jamais de ce je n'es pas vécu ou tester  )



PonkHead a dit:


> Mais tout n'est pas perdu.
> Grâce à toi, nous allons pouvoir ricanner bêtement sur le pseudo de Petite_Goutte_d'eau_Pure notre dessinateur préféré...
> Hé hé hé.



C'est déjà sa si tu peut rire grâce a moi , sa prouve que je suis pas la Que pour ouvrir ma g**** pour rien  sur ce bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Manger des bonnes pitas maison, je vous souhaite une excellente soirée :love:.


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Faux , mais comme tu le dit après ce n'es que mon avis personnel , mais pour moi ce n'es pas bon pour la santé tout comme au goût déjà


Va falloir que tu t'empresses te goûter quelques p'tits trucs, alors...


ari51 a dit:


> L'alcoolisme , et la drogue c'est bien plus grave que le gras  a moins qu'on s'enfile du ralouf et   et de la charcuterie tout les jours ( matin midi soir ) et j'en passe .. C'est bien pour cela que je boit pas d'alcool , et je ne me drogue pas  .


Mais que tu t'empiffres de charcuterie... 


ari51 a dit:


> Et oui j'ai déjà goûter ( je ne parle jamais de ce je n'es pas vécu ou tester  )


Je vais faire le vieux con (oui, oui)...
Et te dire que si j'en crois ton profil.... Va falloir que tu t'empresses te goûter quelques p'tits trucs, alors...



Vais m'fumer une clope, tiens !...
T'as oublié le tabac; je suppose que tu ne fumes pas...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Va falloir que tu t'empresses te goûter quelques p'tits trucs, alors...



Dit toujours ? 



tirhum a dit:


> Mais que tu t'empiffres de charcuterie...
> Je vais faire le vieux con (oui, oui)...
> Et te dire que si j'en crois ton profil.... Va falloir que tu t'empresses te goûter quelques p'tits trucs, alors...


 
Non c'est pas bon  , dit moi ce qu'il faut que je goûte juste en voyant mon profil  



tirhum a dit:


> Vais m'fumer une clope, tiens !...
> T'as oublié le tabac; je suppose que tu ne fumes pas...



Non plus !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Il boit pas, il fume pas, il drague pas, mais... il cause !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Non c'est pas bon  , dit moi ce qu'il faut que je goûte juste en voyant mon profil


Pas question de goût...
Mais d'âge, mon mignon...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas question de goût...
> Mais d'âge, mon mignon...



Aaaaah mais il a que 17 ans ? 


Ceci explique cela ; d'un côté je suis soulagé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Aaaaah mais il a que 17 ans ?
> 
> 
> Ceci explique cela ; d'un côté je suis soulagé.




Ca veut rien dire ! J'ai un an de moins et j'fais tout le contraire


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il boit pas, il fume pas, il drague pas, mais... il cause !


À peine arrivé...
Déjà dans "_le top des posteurs_" !...


----------



## itako (6 Mars 2009)

huhuhuhu

http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/604fe4d1eca1d361a73516eb0db80099.wav


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il boit pas, il fume pas, il drague pas, mais... il cause !



 j'adore ce forum mais qu'es ce qu'on peut se fendre la poire :love:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Aaaaah mais il a que 17 ans ?
> Ceci explique cela ; d'un côté je suis soulagé.



Ou , tu sais , je serais toi je ne m'avancerais pas sur l'argument de l'âge , ils y a en des bien pire bien plus jeunes


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Un dur à cuire !... 




Bon...
Compte pro ou particulier ?!... :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca veut rien dire ! J'ai un an de moins et j'fais tout le contraire



Le casque va encore avoir une révélation ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le casque va encore avoir une révélation ?





Non non, il est au courant


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca veut rien dire ! J'ai un an de moins et j'fais tout le contraire



Mais toi t'es spécial mon chou :love: :love: :love:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Tfou , y'a des chouchous Argh


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Non non, il est au courant



Ah ? :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Faux , mais comme tu le dit après ce n'es que mon avis personnel , mais pour moi ce n'es pas bon pour la santé tout comme au goût déjà
> 
> L'alcoolisme , et la drogue c'est bien plus grave que le gras  a moins qu'on s'enfile du ralouf et   et de la charcuterie tout les jours ( matin midi soir ) et j'en passe .. C'est bien pour cela que je boit pas d'alcool , et je ne me drogue pas  .



Je rentre de chez mon client dernier client à l'instant et je suis horrifié! :afraid::afraid::mouais::hosto: :rateau: :afraid::afraid::afraid:

Pourvu que Ari51 ne tombe pas sur mes "ACCIDENTS" ça pourrait lui être fatal (un coeur qui lâche, sans excès de gras, c'est possible) 

La prochaine fois...  j'invoquerai sa majesté pour qu'il t'inflige le supplice de l'iPod


----------



## thescreaminghand (6 Mars 2009)

Le dernier napalm death - time waits for no slave, j'headbange en écrivant ce message


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mars 2009)

J'essaie mon nouveau masque pour aller surfer demain 





​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais toi t'es spécial mon chou :love: :love: :love:





Bien sûr, tout comme toi et la plupart des autres


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Ouais la plupart et moi je suis exclu comme a l'école


----------



## LeSqual (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Ouais la plupart et moi je suis exclu comme a l'école



Oui... tout comme le "CHE"... mais lui, à quand même réussi à s'en sortir...
la France a besoin d'une révolution... FONCE!!!! (sur un malentendu... ça peut marcher) 

Tu es un Pharaon et tu finira sarko-phage... 

:rateau:


----------



## Pitchoune (6 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Oui... tout comme le "CHE"... mais lui, à quand même réussi à s'en sortir...
> la France a besoin d'une révolution... FONCE!!!! (sur un malentendu... ça peut marcher)
> 
> Tu es un Pharaon et tu finira sarko-phage...
> ...



J'crois que tu bois du rouge frelaté... :mouais:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Oui... tout comme le "CHE"... mais lui, à quand même réussi à s'en sortir...
> la France a besoin d'une révolution... FONCE!!!! (sur un malentendu... ça peut marcher)
> 
> Tu es un Pharaon et tu finira sarko-phage...
> ...



Mais je m'en suis sorti heureusement


----------



## LeSqual (6 Mars 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> J'crois que tu bois du rouge frelaté... :mouais:



On m'aurait menti? :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Mais je m'en suis sorti heureusement



Je ne vois pourtant pas de flammes de l'autre côté du Lac.... :mouais:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

j'ai travailler a 16 ans c 'est déjà pas mal


----------



## LeSqual (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Mais je m'en suis sorti heureusement



Et un petit carré gris pour la route... 

Bizoux mon nioub préféré... (ça faisait longtemps que personne n'avait repris cette place si convoitée) 

Moi je rejoins le lit conjugale... :love:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Et un petit carré gris pour la route...



En français ? 



LeSqual a dit:


> Bizoux mon nioub préféré... (ça faisait longtemps que personne n'avait repris cette place si convoitée)



c'est moi ton nioub préferé ? :rose::love:



LeSqual a dit:


> Moi je rejoins le lit conjugale... :love:



Bonne soirée.


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Là...
Maintenant...
Je me dis que certains se devraient de lever le pied...
Un peu...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

-


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là...
> Maintenant...
> Je me dis que certains se devraient de lever le pied...
> Un peu...



*AVANT QU'IL(S) S'EN PRENNE(NT) UN
DANS LA GUEULE ?*    

 :love:


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Faut pas s'énerver


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *AVANT QU'IL(S) S'EN PRENNE(NT) UN
> DANS LA GUEULE ?*
> 
> :love:





ari51 a dit:


> Faut pas s'énerver


Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là...
> Maintenant...
> Je me dis que certains se devraient de lever le pied...
> Un peu...


Je l'ai prévenu mais je crois que ça ne sert à rien&#8230;


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2009)

Encore un chêne de perdu...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

tu ma prévenu rien du tout ouais , tu me manque de respect par MP alors crois pas que je vais t'écouter , j'ai pas répondu en me disant bon sa peut passer mais bon je peut revenir sur ma décision


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Je m'en branle de ta décision, fruit du chêne !


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

Attend j'arrive


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> tu ma prévenu rien du tout ouais , tu me manque de respect par MP alors crois pas que je vais t'écouter , j'ai pas répondu en me disant bon sa peut passer mais bon je peut revenir sur ma décision


Si au lieu de poster frénétiquement et de tourner tel une mouche dans un bocal de verre...
Tu prenais un peu le temps d'appréhender un peu ceux/ce qui t'entoure(nt), dans ce bar ?!...
(avant de poster ?!)...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

ok ! mais on n'a pas a me manquer de respect 

Edit : si faut que j'arrête de post sur le bar je le ferais mais y'a la manière de le dire ! tu me manque de respect , moi je répond point.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2009)

"Le respect, cela se mérite...." t'aurais dit ma grand-mère...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Ça se gagne le respect.

Tcheu ! L'autre il m'a envoyé un mp !! Cte rebelle, je vous dis pas !!!!


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

rapport ? moi je crois que je n'insulte pas les gens donc bon 

Edit : crois pas que j'allais fermer ma gueule


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Hmmmmmmm

Toasté par la grenouille


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> rapport ? moi je crois que je n'insulte pas les gens donc bon
> 
> Edit : crois pas que j'allais fermer ma gueule


Ta seule présence est insultante eu égard aux 9 ans d'existence de ce forum !

(Bon&#8230; à partir de "eu égard", je crois qu'on l'a perdu, mais j'ai la flemme de traduire&#8230


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> ok ! mais on n'a pas a me manquer de respect


'tain !...
Mais arrêtez avec ce mot là...
Tout le monde n'a plus que ce mot aujourd'hui à la bouche !...
Apprenez à le comprendre avant de l'utiliser !...
Et surtout apprenez à comprendre les autres et faire attention aux autres, avant de beugler comme un veau qu'on égorgerait !...
Z'êtes pas tout seuls !...
Merde !...


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ta seule présence est insultante eu égard aux 9 ans d'existence de ce forum !
> 
> (Bon à partir de "eu égard", je crois qu'on l'a perdu, mais j'ai la flemme de traduire)



Aller aller ripe de la  toi , j'ai pas aider une paire de collègue non ? a non tu doit pas aimer les petit jeunes va  ba ouais c'est bête de tomber sur un gamin qui répond hein sa met la mort hein  . Brèf je vais m'arrêter la sinon sa va partir en caca.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Te plains pas ! Celui là, il sait l'écrire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Aller aller ripe de la  toi , j'ai pas aider une paire de collègue non ? a non tu doit pas aimer les petit jeunes va  ba ouais c'est bête de tomber sur un gamin qui répond hein sa met la mort hein  . Brèf je vais m'arrêter la sinon sa va partir en caca.


"Ripe de là"&#8230; Mais t'as vu ça où ?? 

Faut que je la ressorte, celle-là   

'Sont gaulés les moustiques c't'année


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

et mais c'est ton passe temps favori de parler mal aux gens ou c'est juste parce que ma gueule te reviens pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

C'est juste parce que ta gueule ne me revient pas 

Et que j'aime bien faire ça aussi. Mais moins


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2009)

Si tu prenais le temps de lire un peu les fil du forum, tu saurais que BackCat n'est qu'une boule de hyène  et tu découvrirais un peu les différents pseudo de ce Bar...
Lis les fils, lis les post... C'est la base quand on arrive dans un nouvel endroit, non ? On essuie ses pieds, on enlève ses chaussures et on assied discrètement sur le canapé pour discuter...

mais bon avec 300 post en moins d'un mois...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Je lui ai déjà dit&#8230; je ne sais pas quel mot il n'a pas compris.
J'ai peur qu'il décroche dès le premier mot à chaque fois&#8230;
C'est pas de sa faute, il ne doit pas avoir été équipé comme il fallait&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> SOn essuie ses pieds, on enlève ses chaussures et on assied discrètement sur le canapé pour discuter...


On met pas la main aux fesses de la maîtresse de maison, directement ?!...
Non ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On met pas la main aux fesses de la maîtresse de maison, directement ?!...
> Non ?!...


Ben il paraît que non, effectivement. Ça fait partie des règles gonflantes à respecter


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On met pas la main aux fesses de la maîtresse de maison, directement ?!...
> Non ?!...



Si elle est musclée comme tes tirhumettes la réponse risque d'être assez percutante :love:


----------



## Craquounette (6 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On met pas la main aux fesses de la maîtresse de maison, directement ?!...
> Non ?!...





BackCat a dit:


> Ben il paraît que non, effectivement. Ça fait partie des règles gonflantes à respecter



Tout dépend de la main 



> Si elle est musclée comme tes tirhumettes la réponse risque d'être assez percutante



Je vais peut-être me mettre au rugby


----------



## ari51 (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est juste parce que ta gueule ne me revient pas



Ma gueule ne te reviens pas ? Crois pas que je vais la changé pour tes beaux yeux (ahah humour). Ma fois , tu dois vraiment te sentir frustré dans ta vie au point de dire que la gueule de certaines personnes ne te reviens pas. Mais bon les gens comme toi faut bien les laisser à leurs occupations. J'avais limite envie de perdre mon sang froid mais bon, je sais me tenir donc je dirais juste que réagir comme ça à ton âge c'est plutôt grave. Il faut de tout pour faire un monde comme on dit. 



Craquounette a dit:


> Si tu prenais le temps de lire un peu les fil du forum, tu saurais que BackCat n'est qu'une boule de hyène  et tu découvrirais un peu les différents pseudo de ce Bar...
> Lis les fils, lis les post... C'est la base quand on arrive dans un nouvel endroit, non ? On essuie ses pieds, on enlève ses chaussures et on assied discrètement sur le canapé pour discuter...
> 
> mais bon avec 300 post en moins d'un mois...



Faut arrêter la sérieux , vous sur les posts des fois les discutions partent complètement en cacachuète et forcément la c'est un new donc faut montrer l'exemple comme d'habitude va !


----------



## ari51 (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas de sa faute, il ne doit pas avoir été équipé comme il fallait



évite de parler de ce que tu connais pas , maintenant parce que je parle mal j'ai pas été bien équipé a mais lol quoi arrête de prendre les gens de haut .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

:sleep:
Frustré ouais. A mort&#8230;
:sleep:
T'imagines même pas&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2009)

Bon&#8230; vous avez tous profité de la littérature les uns des autres ? Heureux? Satisfaits ? Comblés ? _Rhâââââ lovely__?_

Bonne nuit / bière / eau plate / whisky / tisane&#8230;


----------



## Nephou (7 Mars 2009)

Merci à chacun de ne pas remettre de pièce dans le bouzin : là maintenant et par la suite


----------



## kuep (7 Mars 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## Nitiel (7 Mars 2009)

Et beh, Les points disco on toujours de l'importance pour parler dans le Bar


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2009)

J'attends...... qu'un ami arrive..... et devinez quoi..... il arrive par le train..... et devinez quoi.... le train est en retard....

.... et devinez quoi .... je dois encore attendre une heure


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si elle est musclée comme tes tirhumettes la réponse risque d'être assez percutante :love:


C'est fini, oui !... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Je vais peut-être me mettre au rugby


Mêlée ?!... 


Bon, en attendant...
Waratahs vs Queensland Reds, c'est pas terrible, comme match...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2009)

Ben j'attends !


Mais il arrive bientôt


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> En français ?
> 
> c'est moi ton nioub préferé ? :rose::love:
> 
> Bonne soirée.




Ben mon cochon... ça bien déliré hier soir 

Ari,
Avec le nombre de conneries que tu as écrits cette nuit... tu n'es plus mon nioub préféré...
Te voici égaré dans la stratosphère des soirées du mercredi et il va m'être très difficile de te repêcher... (si un Squal à le droit de parler de pêche) :rateau:

Concernant "le petit gris"... c'est juste qu'un nioubs ne peut pas faire de "petit rouge" (bien essayé quand même) :rateau:

Sur ce:

Une excellente journée à toutes et tous :love::love::love:

Et pour en revenir à la thématique de ce fil:
Là, maintenant, ma copine est sur les pistes et moi je bosse pour des clients qui n'en veulent toujours plus toujours plus vite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> j'adore ce forum mais qu'es ce qu'on peut se fendre la poire :love:



Tu aurais une plus grande culture cinématographique, ma blague aurait eu plus d'impact ...

Sinon là je viens de me lever et me prépare un bon café noir, j'espère que j'aurai une bonne journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> (si un Squal à le droit de parler de pêche)



Mais si, mais si, souviens toi :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Merci à chacun de ne pas remettre de pièce dans le bouzin : là maintenant et par la suite


Compte là-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et beh, Les points disco on toujours de l'importance pour parler dans le Bar


Joli commentaire
Tu voudrais être plus précis ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2009)

Je viens de voir que c'est à nouveau ouvert.
J'en profite pour m'abonner de nouveau&#8230;
Je m'étais bêtement désabonné hier soir.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, mais si, souviens toi :



Je l'avais oubliée cette petite partie de pêche là 

j'me souviens que l'échelle m'était restée un petit moment entre les dents.. mais le "marine" était fort goûtu 



là, ce qui me reste entre les dents, c'est la montagne de taff que j'ai encore alors que ya 60 cm de poudreuse à 30 minutes de chez moi et un ciel bleu azure


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On met pas la main aux fesses de la maîtresse de maison, directement ?!...
> Non ?!...



Ça dépend de ta réputation.
Moi, par exemple, tout le monde sait que je suis un sodomite.
Si j'arrive chez mon hôtesse sans lui passer la main sur les fesses, les invités se consternent. Ils en veulent pour leur argent.
C'est normal.
En revanche, si un petit merdeux s'amuse à faire la même chose, on le défenestre tout de suite.
C'est normal aussi.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


>



C'est un fake


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si j'arrive chez mon hôtesse sans lui passer la main sur les fesses, les invités se consternent. Ils en veulent pour leur argent.


Genre "Chabadabada" ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Là, j'ai ouvert un sujet, repassé trois chemises, fait à manger, mis de la zique.
Matinée over.
A table.

Ah, puis remis mon vieil avatar désabusé aussi.
Va falloir que je dé-z'abuse du bar, un jour.
Ça va être dur.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est un fake



Ben voyons... :mouais:

Monsieur gKatarn remet ma parole en doute 

Je ne me rappelle pas tous mes repas.. mais celui-là était inoubliable 


En parlant de manger... Bon appétit!


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

Je ne mets pas ta parole en doute, mais peut-être avais-tu abusé du rouge frelaté


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne mets pas ta parole en doute, mais peut-être avais-tu abusé du rouge frelaté



:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> :rateau:



Te laisse pas faire LeSqual, bouffe le ! Tu verras, avec l'armure, t'auras l'impression de croquer une crevette !


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Te laisse pas faire LeSqual, bouffe le ! Tu verras, avec l'armure, t'auras l'impression de croquer une crevette !



Crouic la crevette 

Délicieux :love:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Te laisse pas faire LeSqual, bouffe le ! Tu verras, avec l'armure, t'auras l'impression de croquer une crevette !


Les crevettes c'est comme les nains, quand t'as arraché la tête il reste plus rien.






:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Je reviens de chez le coiffeur, coupe César.
Ça me va plutôt bien :rose:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Mars 2009)

tu n'as pas encore posté ton AP ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je reviens de chez le coiffeur, coupe César.



Celle-là ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Exactement d'ailleurs dans la rue on m'a pris pour un chien errant et ils ont appelé la SPA mais j'ai fui.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

Un de mes personnages va être fait en figurine... :style:
Je biche !... :love: :love:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un de mes personnages va être fait en figurine... :style:
> Je biche !... :love: :love:



Là maintenant, j'aimerai bien que ce soit déjà fait et que je puisse la voir


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

Pour la rentrée en septembre... 
Vais aller me prendre un ti' verre de rhum, tiens !....


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un de mes personnages va être fait en figurine... :style:
> Je biche !... :love: :love:



Lequel ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour la rentrée en septembre...
> Vais aller me prendre un ti' verre de rhum, tiens !....



certain qu'il faut fêter cela ! 

là je vais me mater un ptit documentaire, rien de mieux à faire, changement de programme pour ce soir au dernier moment (pffffff  )


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Lequel ?


Cuilà...
D'après ce dessin...


----------



## ari51 (7 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir a tout le monde et bonne soirée , 1 petit café a la main et c'est parti


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

He'sssss baaaaccccckkk :rateau:.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> He'sssss baaaaccccckkk :rateau:.



Youhouhou! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un de mes personnages va être fait en figurine... :style:
> Je biche !... :love: :love:



Z'y va, fais tomber les thunes : il parait que tu dois renouveler du matériel


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> He'sssss baaaaccccckkk :rateau:.



Ah, il était pas banni ?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cuilà...
> D'après ce dessin...



Excellent 

On dirait moi
Avec mon leash que j'ai oublié avant d'aller surfer
Faut dire que je suis un peu distrait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Wo putain, c'est reparti !! :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Wo putain, c'est reparti !! :mouais:



:style:

J'admire le spectacle.


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cuilà...
> D'après ce dessin...



Okay !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Wo putain, c'est reparti !! :mouais:



Bah, t'as un nouveau jouet non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Nan. Il m'amuse pas celui-là. Il était pas sur ma liste. Doit être fait en Chine, c'est monté n'importe comment.
Encore un coup de Chang, ça.
'Tends qu'j'le choppe, lui


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Wo putain, c'est reparti !! :mouais:




1h30 avant la fermeture du Bar...

Passez vos commandes et payez Cash


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

T'inquiète pas  Ils n'oseront jamais fermer. A mon avis, c'était une erreur de manip' dont Nephou a mis une heure à se rendre compte 
C'est *LE* fil du renouveau du bar macG, ça risque pas de fermer


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, là, maintenant, je ne fais rien d'intéressant
Donc, rien qui puisse vous intéresser
C'est dingue, mais c'est comme ça
Il vous faudra vous en contenter


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2009)

Là ?! Je m'étonnes que BC ne soit pas sur ichat


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

APERO TIMEUUUUUUUU 


 :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> APERO TIMEUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> :love:



vous ne voulez pas un whisky d'abord ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> APERO TIMEUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> :love:


J'ouvrais la bouteille de Margaux  J'arrive


----------



## LeSqual (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'inquiète pas  Ils n'oseront jamais fermer. A mon avis, c'était une erreur de manip' dont Nephou a mis une heure à se rendre compte
> C'est *LE* fil du renouveau du bar macG, ça risque pas de fermer



Bon ben là je vais à une petite soirée 

Au plaisir de lire l'histoire "d'Ari le retour" demain matin


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ouvrais la bouteille de Margaux  J'arrive



T'as piqué la bouteille de ma fille ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> Bon ben là je vais à une petite soirée



ils ont enfin légalisez le cenovis ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as piqué la bouteille de ma fille ? :rateau:




Pas tout à fait, non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont enfin légalisez le cenovis ?


Tant qu'ils ne légalisent pas ta pratique de l'orthographe, peuvent bien faire ce qu'ils veulent


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ouvrais la bouteille de Margaux  J'arrive



Bon, je n'avais pas vu la bouteille de Margaux

Alors, je reviens pour dire qu'il y a toujours à dire devant une bouteille de Margaux
Mais c'est bien parce que tu joues sur la corde sensible


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Je reviens d'un reportage à Bordeaux avec la visite du Château&#8230; je ne te raconte pas !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> APERO TIMEUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> :love:



Pareil


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2009)

Ah, je croyais que c'était pour le boulot ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, je croyais que c'était pour le boulot ?


Ça fut 

Et ça "fûts" aussi :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2009)

je post sur l'écran de droite, pendant que je regarde "the dark knight" sur l'écran de gauche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Ouaaaaaahhhh !!!!


----------



## Bassman (7 Mars 2009)

J'me gratte la droite sans faire bouger la gauche


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Cuilà...
> D'après ce dessin...



L'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que mon tatoo allait être montré à toute la France  

Chapeau beau Monsieur Tirhum


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> APERO TIMEUUUUUUUU
> 
> 
> :love:




On se croirait presque à Vezoul..  :love: :love:

Bon ok, maintenant c'est l'heure de passer à autre chose..


----------



## dool (8 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> On se croirait presque à Vezoul..  :love: :love:
> 
> Bon ok, maintenant c'est l'heure de passer à autre chose..



Ouais d'ailleurs là maintenant je me sens comme après avoir mangé un repas de Num....


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Là?

J'en demande beaucoup trop à mon petit MacBook...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Je contemple cette foutue pluie .
Bon dimanche à tous .


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

il parait que c'est la journée de la femme  j'en ris encore


----------



## boodou (8 Mars 2009)

Je vais bosser ... bonne grasse mat aux feignasses !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il parait que c'est la journée de la femme  j'en ris encore



Ah ouais ? Ben ma mère elle fait la vaisselle et et elle repasse, elle a oublié sans doute .


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je vais bosser ... bonne grasse mat aux feignasses !



désolé monsieur, a 7h j'étais en brocante


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2009)

là je regarde tomber la pluie en me disant que je pourrais en profiter pour terminer de tricoter ma paire de chaussettes... (même pas le courage d'aller jusqu'au marché par un temps pareil !  )


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je regarde tomber la pluie en me disant que je pourrais en profiter pour terminer de tricoter ma paire de chaussettes...



c'est bien ce que je disais 



macinside a dit:


> il parait que c'est la journée de la femme  j'en ris encore


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais



tssss, tssss tssss  tout de suite les préjugés  

Le tricot c'est pas qu'une affaire de bonne femme hein !! :sleep:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Le tricot c'est pas qu'une affaire de bonne femme hein !! :sleep:



j'en ris toujours encore :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je regarde tomber la pluie en me disant que je pourrais en profiter pour terminer de tricoter ma paire de chaussettes... (même pas le courage d'aller jusqu'au marché par un temps pareil !  )



tu peux me tricoter un pull s'il teu pléééééé :love:

Moi je fais rien en ce moment. Car l'inactivité a plein de vertues que je ne peux énoncer.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> tu peux me tricoter un pull s'il teu pléééééé :love:
> 
> Moi je fais rien en ce moment. Car l'inactivité a plein de vertues que je ne peux énoncer.



[mode modern_thing] si tu n'a rien a faire, tu peu toujours apprendre a tricoter :love:[/mode modern_thing]

sinon j'ai un mal de crâne :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Mars 2009)

[Mode MOI on] FUCK off Mackie   TOI, apprends à tricoter !!![/Mode MOI off]


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> [Mode MOI on] FUCK off Mackie   TOI, apprends à tricoter !!![/Mode MOI off]



je sais déjà faire des jarretières de câble ethernet et des torons de câble


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> [mode modern_thing] si tu n'a rien a faire, tu peu toujours apprendre a tricoter :love:[/mode modern_thing]
> 
> sinon j'ai un mal de crâne :hein:



on avait dit d'être gentil mackie !
C'est la journée de la femme bon sang !


----------



## LeSqual (8 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ils ont enfin légalisez le cenovis ?



Tellement salé ce Cenovis (enfin légalisé)... on a du boire comme des trous pour s'hydrater


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

LeSqual a dit:


> on a du boire comme des trous pour s'hydrater



Tu sais que plus le degré d'alcool est élevé, moins la boisson contient d'eau, donc, moins ça hydrate !


----------



## LeSqual (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais que plus le degré d'alcool est élevé, moins la boisson contient d'eau, donc, moins ça hydrate !



... et plus il y a d'alcool, plus le foie a besoin d'eau... 

C'est vraiment dangereux la vie d'un bon buveur :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Z'y va, fais tomber les thunes : il parait que tu dois renouveler du matériel


M'rapportera rien... 
Le tirage sera trop "confidentiel" pour être "intéressant" pécuniairement... 
L'essentiel étant de voir (et d'avoir) une réalisation "tangible" d'une création imaginaire... 
:love:
_(en espérant que vous compreniez ce que je veux dire...  )_



CouleurSud a dit:


> Excellent
> 
> On dirait moi
> Avec mon leash que j'ai oublié avant d'aller surfer
> Faut dire que je suis un peu distrait


Ah ?!... 



Craquounette a dit:


> L'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que mon tatoo allait être montré à toute la France
> 
> Chapeau beau Monsieur Tirhum


Un jour, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il parait que c'est la journée de la femme  j'en ris encore



Là, je regarde LeSqual faire le repassage


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Là, je regarde LeSqual faire le repassage



c'est toi qui porte le pantalon et le squale la culotte


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Ouais. Mais lui au moins, il met le petit au bout&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Mais lui au moins, il met le petit au bout



Et pas l'excuse 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Ça serait une belle erreur !


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

carte


----------



## aCLR (8 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tssss, tssss tssss  tout de suite les préjugés
> 
> Le tricot c'est pas qu'une affaire de bonne femme hein !! :sleep:



C'est vrai, je connais des garçons très doué pour cette activité.


Cependant dans les arts plastiques, c'est essentiellement des femmes qui utilisent ce medium pur leurs créations.

Au hasard, Rosemarie Trockel


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

la je viens de finir ma choucroute avec 6 avec sortes de charcuterie :love:


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> M'rapportera rien...
> Le tirage sera trop "confidentiel" pour être "intéressant" pécuniairement...
> L'essentiel étant de voir (et d'avoir) une réalisation "tangible" d'une création imaginaire...



Aucune chance que tu changes de suspension alors ? 



tirhum a dit:


> Un jour, on ne sait jamais...



Si cela ne va rien me rapporter, cela ne m'intéresse pas!!


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> M'rapportera rien...
> Le tirage sera trop "confidentiel" pour être "intéressant" pécuniairement...
> L'essentiel étant de voir (et d'avoir) une réalisation "tangible" d'une création imaginaire...
> :love:
> ...



Tous ces smileys. Et rien dessous


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Je réécoute ça, petit moment de détente le dimanche :love:.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

la je viens de me réveiller ... j'ai dormi sur ma chaise pfff :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> Tous ces smileys. Et rien dessous



Hein ? Tirhum ne met pas de dessous ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Un acheteur qui se désiste puis qui rebrousse chemin .
Vive les toupilles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2009)

Là, je me remets doucement du visionnage (avec le son à donf, of course) du concert d'AC/DC à Madrid, que j'avais enregistré il y a une quinzaine de jours sur Virgin 17. Put1, ils ont encore la santé, pour des vieillards !  :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

la j'ai plus que 2 saisons des simpsons a voir pour avoir vu tout les épisodes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

Et encore deux en préparation, elle va jamais finir (je trouve que les dernières sont vraiment moins bonnes).
En plus la VF était très bonne mais avec la mort de Michel Modo ça va être forcément moins bien.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Put1, ils ont encore la santé, pour des vieillards !  :love:



Oui, je me porte pas mal, merci...


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

j'en ai déjà vu 18 saisons donc


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2009)

sinon je viens de voir que les A380 de Qantas sont équiper sur chaque siège en éco de prise en USB et d'alimentation du coup je me demande si je prend le MacBook avec ou si je charge a mort l'iphone de film   :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et encore deux en préparation, elle va jamais finir (je trouve que les dernières sont vraiment moins bonnes).
> En plus la VF était très bonne mais avec la mort de Michel Modo ça va être forcément moins bien.




Clair, j'ai du mal a rentrer dedans avec le changement de voix de skinner, krusty et d'autres


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Je me réveille et contemple (encore) le soleil, ça fait du bien bordel de dieu .


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2009)

la je viens de trouver les plans de vol classique de qantas et je trouve que je vais faire pas mal de chemin :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je viens de trouver les plans de vol classique de qantas et je trouve que je vais faire pas mal de chemin :love:


Aaaahh !...
"_Personne ne fait quoi que ce soit, aujourd'hui_" ?!...
C'est ce que j'allais demander !...


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens d'obtenir un rdv pour ce petit appart dans le 11éme arrondissement pour demain midi.

J'espère que l'intérieur va être aussi mignon que la petite cour toute mimi sur les photos :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2009)

ménage et révisions FCP terminés :sleep: je peux aller me recoucher ! mais je crois que je vais jouer un peu de guitare vu que j'ai du temps à tuer là :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je viens d'obtenir un rdv pour ce petit appart dans le 11éme arrondissement pour demain midi.
> 
> J'espère que l'intérieur va être aussi mignon que la petite cour toute mimi sur les photos :love: :love: :love:


 
La cour, c'est pour ranger la moto ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

Si j'peux, c'est clair qu'elle y sera rangée :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Oui, plus pratique que dans le coin cuisine


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

Ah oué tiens j'y avais pas pensé dis donc !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je viens d'obtenir un rdv pour ce petit appart dans le 11éme arrondissement pour demain midi.
> 
> J'espère que l'intérieur va être aussi mignon que la petite cour toute mimi sur les photos :love: :love: :love:


Y'aura de la place pour inviter à dormir après les AES ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

béh il fait 41m2, donc dans l'absolu oui, après je sais pas encore comment il est foutu.

Mais sûrement que oui, et avec grand plaisir


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

41m2, t'auras pas assez de place pour stocker la Guiness que Global va ingurgiter


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2009)

puis il m'a déjà promis la place, non mais 



pour la tente dans la cour, voir avec BackCat.


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> puis il m'a déjà promis la place, non mais



Tu as bien changé mado ! Avant un empilement de personnes ,ne t'aurais pas effrayée !
Plus on est de fou, plus ben plus on est !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, plus pratique que dans le coin cuisine





Bassman a dit:


> Ah oué tiens j'y avais pas pensé dis donc !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Mouhahahahahahahahahaa !!! Faudrait le représenter aussi en plein sommeil et "lunetté"


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mouhahahahahahahahahaa !!! Faudrait le représenter aussi en plein sommeil et "lunetté"


Pas eu l'honneur de vérifier ce toc...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Je t'enverrai une photo, ça ne manquera pas


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

tssss tu n'as aucunes preuves 

Et pis si jamais t'en avais, je manderai conseil auprès de mon pote piercoco pour t'assigner en justice pour non respect du droit a l'image


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Enfin !
J'ai réussi à vendre mon truc :sleep:.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> puis il m'a déjà promis la place, non mais .


 
Oui, mais toi, ce ne sera pas de la Guinness mais de l'Absolut


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2009)

Y'aura peut-être une cave


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

Pour y mettre Mado avec son Absolut ?


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2009)

Me faut pas une cave pour ça, me faut un congel


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mars 2009)

J'écoute le nouveau CD d'Indochine que je viens d'acheter.....  :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre qu'on va passer à 1 Mbps en upload, ça va changer des 400 kbps.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> tssss tu n'as aucunes preuves
> 
> Et pis si jamais t'en avais, je manderai conseil auprès de mon pote piercoco pour t'assigner en justice pour non respect du droit a l'image


Tu parles de quel droit ???  

C'est MA photo !
C'est MON appart' !
C'est MON lit pliant !
C'est MON invité complètement bourré !

 

Où ça un droit à l'image ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu parles de quel droit ???
> 
> C'est MA photo !
> C'est MON appart' !
> ...



On peut p'tet régler ça à l'amiable, p'tet  :rose:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On peut p'tet régler ça à l'amiable, p'tet  :rose:


Ah mais nan !...
J'attends la photo !....


----------



## Boutchien (9 Mars 2009)

bonsoir à tous,

pas mal ce topic...

moi je fais quoi en ce moment? ba j'attend qu'on m'aide sur mon probleme d'imac ici. En attendant je e balade, c'est pourquoi je suis tombé là


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'attends la photo !....



Pas mieux


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

Boutchien a dit:


> pas mal ce topic...



Ah.

Alors là-dessus, les avis sont partagés.


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas mieux


Pisqu'on vous dit que y'a pas de photos !!


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

Pas encore...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2009)

j'baiserais bien avec Bassman, là maintenant.

mais dans 15 secondes, ce sera trop tard ! tu sais ce que tu loupes lapin !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2009)

La photo! La photo!


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'baiserais bien avec Bassman, là maintenant.
> 
> mais dans 15 secondes, ce sera trop tard ! tu sais ce que tu loupes lapin !





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La photo! La photo!


Ah !...
La charge picarde à l'uvre !...


----------



## gKatarn (9 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'baiserais bien avec Bassman, là maintenant.
> 
> mais dans 15 secondes, ce sera trop tard ! tu sais ce que tu loupes lapin !



Ah, tu nous manquais Alèm


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> La charge picarde à l'uvre !...



on charge à fond !! et bien au fond !! et pour récurrer, j'utilise la chevelure de Ed !



gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, tu nous manquais Alèm



non, sans déc' !!! ah tiens, faut que je pense à venir me bourrer la gueule chez toi vu les mines que Tintin se prend sur Facebook !!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> on charge à fond !! et bien au fond !! et pour récurrer, j'utilise la chevelure de Ed !



Etonnant ça Pour être aussi méchant je le voyait chauve Ed moi


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2009)

Oh il doit au moins être tout petit.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La photo! La photo!


J'ai l'ancienne, on tâchera de faire la nouvelle rapidement histoire de mesurer l'évolution 


Qui a un Palmer® ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Etonnant ça&#8230; Pour être aussi méchant je le voyait chauve Ed moi&#8230;



_ah non, tu vois un Porc-epic ? bah c'est pareil mais en pire ! 
_



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh il doit au moins être tout petit.



_il est tout petit! il doit faire à peu de choses près ma taille voire moins&#8230; (ah ouais, on est picards pas flamand, faut pas déconner !)_


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2009)

je cherche une fichu prise australienne pour le chargeur d'iphone


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _il est tout petit! il doit faire à peu de choses près ma taille voire moins (ah ouais, on est picards pas flamand, faut pas déconner !)_


Hmmm...
Doit être vraiment (tout) petit, alors...
Mais vraiment petit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai l'ancienne, on tâchera de faire la nouvelle rapidement histoire de mesurer l'évolution
> 
> 
> Qui a un Palmer® ?



Palmer, nan, mais j'ai encore mon pied à coulisse au 1/50ème du lycée dans un coin, si tu veux, ça permettra quand même de se faire une idée, même si la précision est un poil limite !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Je suis vivant mais je vais chez le dentiste :affraid:, bonne journée tout de même .


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

là je reprends le chemin du travail avec les pieds lourds  y fait dégueulasse et j'envie mon meilleur ami qui est en vacances en Egypte pour une semaine    (je m'accommoderais même de la campagne là  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis vivant mais je vais chez le dentiste :affraid:, bonne journée tout de même .



Ouf, pas de caries et un détartrage = un sourire éclatant .


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Doit être vraiment (tout) petit, alors...
> Mais vraiment petit...



_oui, oui
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Etonnant ça Pour être aussi méchant je le voyait chauve Ed moi



C'est étonnant, moi je te voyais drôle.  






alèm a dit:


> _ah non, tu vois un Porc-epic ? bah c'est pareil mais en pire !
> _
> 
> 
> _il est tout petit! il doit faire à peu de choses près ma taille voire moins (ah ouais, on est picards pas flamand, faut pas déconner !)_



J'ai une chevelure abondante. Et, je n'ai pas honte de l'avouer, magnifique. 
En ce qui concerne la taille, je suis plus grand qu'Alèm. Comme tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Les cheveux, c'est style ponk ? :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la taille, je suis plus grand qu'Alèm. Comme tout le monde.


 
Même DT est plus grand qu'Alem...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Même DT est plus grand qu'Alem...



Tu lui mets de l'engrais dans ses chocapic® pour que ça aille aussi vite ? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2009)

tu crois qu'on grandit encore à cet âge-là ? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les cheveux, c'est style ponk ? :affraid:


Ce fut plus proche de l'anesthésiste&#8230; C'est aujourd'hui très loin du Ponk, mais toujours très abondant. 



Et pis, kestenaàfout de ma coiffe?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Oh ben moi tu sais, tant que je peux me foutre de la gueule de mes potes je suis content hein ? 
Tu viendrais pas faire un saut à Lille les 28-29 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu crois qu'on grandit encore à cet âge-là ? :mouais:



Bien sur. On a même la voix de Céline Dion.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Là maintenant, si DT te lit, il va te maudire


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, si DT te lit, il va te maudire



Pourquoi ? Il n'aime pas sa propre voix ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Bon, il en maudira 2 alors


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu lui mets de l'engrais dans ses chocapic® pour que ça aille aussi vite ? :mouais:



Te mets pas la rate au court-bouillon, ça fait un moment déjà que DT est plus grand que toi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, si DT te lit, il va te maudire



Bouoh,  c'est pas grave. J'écoute même pas de metal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Te mets pas la rate au court-bouillon, ça fait un moment déjà que DT est plus grand que toi



Tant que je peux monter sur une Ducat'...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tant que je peux monter sur une Ducat'...




et tes pieds touchent par terre?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Te mets pas la rate au court-bouillon, ça fait un moment déjà que DT est plus grand que toi


 

D'un autre côté, c'est pas un exploit : Khyu est plus petit qu'Alèm


----------



## Chang (10 Mars 2009)

> Là maintenant, si DT te lit, il va te maudire



Et un DTC (Dark Tintin Contrarié&#65289; c'est pas joli joli ... :hein: ...


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

Oué enfin tu sais, la dernière fois que je l'ai vu, différencier un DT triste, joyeux, heureux, jovial, déchainé, muet et fâché, c'était pas facile facile&#8230; Toutes ce ressemblaient pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Là je viens de m'apercevoir d'un bug sur le message de l'ami Bassman


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et tes pieds touchent par terre?



Ouai, les cales pieds arrivent même à frotter ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> D'un autre côté, c'est pas un exploit : Khyu est plus petit qu'Alèm



Desinformation !!!


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je viens de m'apercevoir d'un bug sur le message de l'ami Bassman



Ah ben oué dis don'


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ça fait cela qu'à toi, ça doit cacher quelque chose :mouais:.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2009)

bizarre, parce que moi je ne l'ai pas ce bug sur les posts de Bassman :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Héhé deuxième :rateau:






J'ai signalé le bug dans le sujet MAJ de VBullettin.
Retour au sujet non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Héhé deuxième :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est dingue.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

Benjamiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn , y a un bug


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça fait cela qu'à toi, ça doit cacher quelque chose :mouais:.


corentin?
Allo?

Tu as essayé de cliquer sur le "bug"?


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Héhé deuxième :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien fait, je ne sais pas d'où vient ce bug, je ne le vois pas moi


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2009)

de veZoul ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2009)

Jme prépare pour le festival du très court métrage de pau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Je bois une bonne Leffe à la santé du buggé .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mars 2009)

Mon client ne souhaite pas répondre à ces attaques répétées.


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est étonnant, moi je te voyais drôle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais seulement à cause de tes cheveux ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> Même DT est plus grand qu'Alem...



que toi aussi, me semble-t'il !



gKatarn a dit:


> D'un autre côté, c'est pas un exploit : Khyu est plus petit qu'Alèm



c'est vrai



Khyu a dit:


> Desinformation !!!



non non



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mon client ne souhaite pas répondre à ces attaques répétées.



si tu pouvais arrêter d'avoir l'air saoul sur facebook par contre !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Je vais manger un excellent met mexicain, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> que toi aussi, me semble-t'il !



Pas encore


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais manger un excellent met mexicain, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée !



Ouvre la fenêtre par précaution


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> que toi aussi, me semble-t'il !



Pas loin, mais non ! 




alèm a dit:


> si tu pouvais arrêter d'avoir l'air saoul sur facebook par contre !



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler ! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler ! :mouais:


  

_non sans déc' ?
_


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

la je viens de tomber une  note technique d'Apple ou il y a marqué "wear and tear " ou mot a mot "usage et larme" mais je pense pas que ce soit la bonne traduction :rateau:

edit : je pense a compris le sens de cette expression :rateau: il va falloir expliquer ça aux clients maintenants


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Mars 2009)

Tear ça peut vouloir dire "déchirer" aussi non ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

en gros "c'est de l'usage, on ne peu rien faire"


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _non sans déc' ?
> _



Euh, vu que je vais pas sur la fesse du bouc, aurais-tu l'obligeance de reproduire ici qq photos de ce que tu avances stp


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2009)

J'aide mackie à résoudre son problème avec sa clientèle&#8230;



C'est une usure résultant de l'usage madame*, mademoiselle*, monsieur*.
Si je peux vous donner un conseil, votre prochain mac, vous ne l'allumez pas, vous le laissez dans le carton.
C'est le meilleur moyen d'éviter le _wear and tear_.​




*rayer les mentions inutiles


----------



## Bassman (10 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> en gros "c'est de l'usage, on ne peu rien faire"



Usure, pas usage.
Mais usure par usage normal


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Usure, pas usage.
> Mais usure par usage normal



usurier va


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouvre la fenêtre par précaution



Tout va bien :rateau:
Bonne journée les amigos .


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, vu que je vais pas sur la fesse du bouc, aurais-tu l'obligeance de reproduire ici qq photos de ce que tu avances stp



_non, c'est contraire aux conditions d'utilisation de facebook, elles leur appartiennent ces photos et ils sont les seuls à vouloir les garder et là eux quand tu vois les photos, bah euh

note que si les notes de Tintin ne sont pas à un niveau correct, je suis toujours prêt à marchander quelques captures d'écran ! _


----------



## Florian1293 (11 Mars 2009)

Ecoute de la musique et je prépare le repas pour les enfants


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'aller déposer mon MacBook Pro chez Cami pour un ventilateur devenu bruyant et upgrade du HDD. 

Je commence à préparer un lapin au sirop de Liège, lardons, pruneaux, pékèt et raisins secs. :love: Une bonne après-midi et un bon repas en perspective !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je commence à préparer un lapin au sirop de Liège, lardons, pruneaux, pékèt et raisins secs. :love:



Là maintenant je viens de manger mais je reprendrais bien une assiette :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

Là maintenant, je me préparre à soigner mon tennis mouse elbow aux anti-inflammatoires externes (en massage doux et prolongé) :casse:


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me préparre à soigner mon tennis mouse elbow aux anti-inflammatoires externes (en massage doux et prolongé) :casse:


Tu vas t'tripoter, quoi !... :modo:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas t'tripoter, quoi !... :modo:



Oui, le coude droit à l'aide de la main gauche !


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2009)

là je viens de recevoir mes cartes de visite :love: suis contente, elles ont de la gueule  (même si la photo le rend pô bien  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Je vais m'acheter un rasoir et une brouette .


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je viens de recevoir mes cartes de visite :love: suis contente, elles ont de la gueule  (même si la photo le rend pô bien  )



C'est toujours comme ça avec les pola


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2009)

par contre son clavier est crade


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> par contre son clavier est crade



_moins que tes slips ! 
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

J'attends de longues minutes qu'indesign m'imprime un fichier volumineux depuis mon Powermac 450 Mhz pedant que le macpro de ma collègue est en veille


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2009)

Notes :
- Mettre les trois chats et madame hors de la cuisine quand je prépare un lapin.
- Bénir les plaques à induction !
- Arrêter de goûter tout le temps.


----------



## Bassman (11 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Notes :
> - Mettre les trois chats et madame hors de la cuisine quand je prépare un lapin.
> - Bénir les plaques à induction !
> - Arrêter de goûter tout le temps.



Tout comme les chattes, madame aime bien lapine ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2009)

Surtout après avoir laissé mijoter...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _note que si les notes de Tintin ne sont pas à un niveau correct, je suis toujours prêt à marchander quelques captures d'écran ! _


 
Justement, on pourrait dire que les notes ont une marge de progression :mouais:


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Justement, on pourrait dire que les notes ont une marge de progression :mouais:




_ok ! je t'envoie ça sous pli discret ! 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mars 2009)

Si t'es plus dans mes amis... T'as plus accès aux photos..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Je viens de commander le nouveau Shuffle .


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si t'es plus dans mes amis... T'as plus accès aux photos..



_je les ai déjà sur mon disque !!   
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mars 2009)

De toutes façons t'oseras pas


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons t'oseras pas



_ça dépend du versement paypal ! 
_


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2009)

Je digère... :rateau:  Et je prévois un café...   Puis un pousse café...  

Heureusement, j'ai fini la semaine !


Je viens de commander ma Sony KDL 46X4500 :love:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> De toutes façons t'oseras pas



Alèm, il ose tout


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2009)

C'est même a cela qu'on le reconnait


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2009)

Je maudis le fait d'avoir des tendances insomniaques


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

On est deux mais bon on peut se dire que la journée sera bonne :love:.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Mars 2009)

j'espère 

suis en train de me remettre des remous d'hier soir :love: c'était le souper du personnel au travail... je viens de regarder les photos et ma foi, ça n'était absolument pas triste !


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Alèm, il ose tout



_oui. _



macinside a dit:


> C'est même a cela qu'on le reconnait



_oui. _


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

A son coup de langue et sa taille aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2009)

En effet, ça marque :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> En effet, ça marque :affraid:



Pourquoi? il a la langue rapeuse?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2009)

Ca dépend de ce qu'il a bu le bougre :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Les kiwis c'est très bon, mangez-en .


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2009)

Là il me tarde d'arriver au bout de ma mise en page dont le thème est "Et toi tu t'épiles comment?"...


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là il me tarde d'arriver au bout de ma mise en page dont le thème est "Et toi tu t'épiles comment?"...



Typographe, tout un Art... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là il me tarde d'arriver au bout de ma mise en page dont le thème est "Et toi tu t'épiles comment?"...



Ca ferait un beau sujet de thread au Bar


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca ferait un beau sujet de thread au Bar



Je vois ça d'ici, ça serait une chance sur 2, épile ou efface (© coucou by Nephou) !


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2009)

je lis vos conneries


----------



## teo (12 Mars 2009)

je me réchauffe ma soupe poireau-pomme de terre faite maison :love: Associée à mon petit pesto qui va bien, je vais me régaler devant un des derniers épisodes de ST-Voyager  Bounapp'


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2009)

naas a dit:


> je lis vos conneries


Ah merde... grillé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Je m'engueule avec mon père .


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

pète lui sa djeule !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Non pas pour des broutilles .


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2009)

Banni le


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> A son coup de langue et sa taille aussi



et à la taille de ma langue aussi 



GlobalCut a dit:


> En effet, ça marque :affraid:



et encore avec toi, ce fut bref Bassman en a repris plein de fois il est gourmand il me harcèle même en banlieue


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

Je suis prêt à en reprendre quand tu veux


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mars 2009)

Tain t'aurais pu me faire une Horde-onnance Bassou...


----------



## Bassman (12 Mars 2009)

Courage, plus qu'une petite heure


----------



## Grug (12 Mars 2009)

Je me demande si ce fil ne fait pas doublon avec le mini-bar&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Ou bien l'inverse non ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis prêt à en reprendre quand tu veux




*ça c'est de la fraternité hétérosexuelle ou je ne m'y connais pas ! Coquin ! 
*


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2009)

la je regarde Monty Python, sacré Graal parce ce que mêmes les jardinets soufrent de la crise


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2009)

Pareil, et le rire ne souffre pas de la crise, lui  


(manque parfois un peu de rythme par contre)


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mars 2009)

dodo

j'suis claqué

bonne nuit

pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

On Ni.


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> On Ni.



That ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2009)

eki-eki-eki-eki Pa Tang.


Et dodo. :sleep:


----------



## macinside (12 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> eki-eki-eki-eki Pa Tang.
> 
> 
> Et dodo. :sleep:



that ?

j'adore l'humour de répétition :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2009)

J'étrenne le fauteuil de bureau que j'ai acheté pour remplacer la chaise dactylo que j'avais jusqu'à présent et qui commençait à me sortir par les yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Je me réveille la tête dans le gaz et les yeux un peu humidifié, j'ai mal digéré tout ce qui s'est passé hier mais aujourd'hui est une nouvelle journée et même si c'est un vendredi 13 j'espère qu'elle sera bonne pour nous tous .


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> That ?





macinside a dit:


> that ?
> 
> j'adore l'humour de répétition :love:



Th devrais essayer avec "What ?", ça tomberait un peu moins "à plat"


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Th devrais essayer avec "What ?", ça tomberait un peu moins "à plat"


 
Ah, merci! Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un truc que j'avais pas capté!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Je pars faire quelques emplettes, j'espère ne pas faire trop de folies :affraid:.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pars faire quelques emplettes, j'espère ne pas faire trop de folies :affraid:.



techniquement parlant, tu es un homme 


bon sinon j'ai un mal de dos ... pfff


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

J'hésite entre un cadre en mode produit et incrustation dans indesign


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2009)

moi j'essaye de faire passer le temps, parce que j'ai pas grand chose à foutre pour l'instant&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2009)

Si tout ce qui arrive se concrétise, 2009 va être une bonne année .


----------



## Bassman (13 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tout ce qui arrive se concrétise, 2009 va être une bonne année .



Ah, toi aussi ? Faudra qu'on se fête ça ensemb' alors


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Mars 2009)

Bon, dernière ligne droite avant les vacances! On se motive :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Dernières heures de stage, bientôt de retour à l'école Objectif Bac 15 ans après le premier !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> techniquement parlant, tu es un homme



J'ai juste acheté le jeu Trivial Pursuit sur Xbox 360, le mien datant de 1985 :rateau:.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai juste acheté le jeu Trivial Pursuit sur Xbox 360, le mien datant de 1985 :rateau:.



ah, tu devais encore avoir les questions sur le jeu de 20h alors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Tout à fait mais je réussissais quand même à gagner .


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2009)

Là, je suis installé pour la première fois de l'année sur mon balcon, le mac sur les genoux pour l'heure en attendant de prendre un des bouquins que j'ai posés à côté. En fond sonore "Mingus spirit" de Jacques Vidal, devant le ciel bleu qui rosit et la rue tranquille, sur la droite, le Canigou qui a viré du blanc au sombre avec le soir. Comme une idée de printemps.


----------



## macarel (13 Mars 2009)

Tu dois pas habiter loin de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Je vais manger quelques restes et puis regarder Cold Case, bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

j'avais raté le début du sacrée graal hier


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mars 2009)

Je joue avec un Sony Xperia, c'est gravement naze Windows Mobile 6.1. C'est aussi mauvais que Windows Mobile 2003...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

J'attends la venue d'un acheteur pour mon iPod Touch et me prépare un café.
Enfin bonne journée avec (j'espère) du soleil pour vous .


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

Je file déposer un chèque pour une sculpture que je viens de vendre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Je viens de rembarrer un témoin de Jéhovah :hein:.


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2009)

Nuit difficile...
Comment certains enfants peuvent-ils encaisser ces situations là ?!...
Pauvre gamine...
Et il a fallu la laisser "là dedans"...

Vais essayer de penser à autre chose...


----------



## DeepDark (14 Mars 2009)

Je profite du beau temps...

... En attendant mon train. 


Après une bien bonne soirée


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2009)

Monomanie depechemodienne et jardinage.

Ca se taille comment les fuschias ? On va dire court


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Là, je rot in Hell.
Des fois, l'Enfer, c'est pas ceux des autres, c'est les siens.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2009)

Je rentre de la bibliothèque et je découvre que les Italiens sont devant les Gallois après une mi-temps 

Et pour téo, tes fuschias, si tu leur fais une coupe à la Mackie, tu les retrouveras à la Ponk (voir dans 'autoportraits' )


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mars 2009)

là je m'apprête à me faire la malle pour un week-end à la campagne  :love:


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

Là je traîne&#8230; En vue, une descente au supermarché du coin pour quelques courses&#8230;
C'est un bonheur rien que d'y penser&#8230; Alors je traîne&#8230;


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mars 2009)

J'installe Fedora 10 à la place de Windows sur mon T61... L'ACPI me fait chier.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je rot in Hell.
> Des fois, l'Enfer, c'est pas ceux des autres, c'est les siens.



Depuis que je te le dis


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Je prépare une bonne sauce de spag' .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

Je fais de la pédiatrie.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je fais de la pédiatrie.



Devant un mbp !?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2009)

je cherche des billets pour les Jonas  Brother ... comprendra qui pourra :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Devant un mbp !?



C'est bien ça la difficulté 



macinside a dit:


> je cherche des billets pour les Jonas  Brother ... comprendra qui pourra :rateau:



J'en déduis que tu as rencontré une femme extraordinairement belle, qui a comme seul (mais majeur ) défaut d'aimer les Jonas Brothers, et que tu comptes la faire tomber en lui agitant deux billets de concert sous le nez.

J'ai bon  ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

On cherche un Mamiya C330 parce que les lumières de mars n'attendent pas.


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bien ça la difficulté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, j'ai pas des goûts de chiotes en musique


----------



## aCLR (14 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bien ça la difficulté



Ah les joies de la médecine assistée par ordinateur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, j'ai pas des goûts de chiotes en musique



Tu me rassures, j'ai eu peur


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, j'ai pas des goûts de chiotes en musique



non c'est vrai mais t'as par contre clairement des goûts de merde ! 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu me rassures, j'ai eu peur



pourquoi, tu te maries avec lui ? tu verras, Chantal Goya, on s'y fait ! D'ailleurs, la nature humaine est bien faite : on s'habitue à tout !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mars 2009)

Chantal Goya est un indice de retard mental modéré ; les Jonas Brothers sont un signe de gravité très grave. Chantal Goya ne met pas le pronostic vital en jeu à court terme. Alors que les Jonas Brothers... se faire égorger par un de leurs CD, ce qui est la seule application pratique possible de ces choses... ça met du sang partout et ça tâche la tapisserie, c'est toujours emmerdant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

Ayé! Fini la myrte... 
Filtrage, dosage, sucrage... Et maintenant un bon mois de maturation avant de pouvoir déguster :love:
Quoique, on l'ait déjà pas mal goutée ce soir


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

là, sous la couette Mondwest, ça va être chouette !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fCKYERhqzv0&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fCKYERhqzv0&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ayé! Fini la myrte...
> Filtrage, dosage, sucrage... Et maintenant un bon mois de maturation avant de pouvoir déguster :love:
> Quoique, on l'ait déjà pas mal goutée ce soir



Ah toi aussi tu fais tes propres trucs, nous hier c'était les oignons au vinaigre .


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je fais de la pédiatrie.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Chantal Goya est un indice de retard mental modéré ; les Jonas Brothers sont un signe de gravité très grave. Chantal Goya ne met pas le pronostic vital en jeu à court terme. Alors que les Jonas Brothers... se faire égorger par un de leurs CD, ce qui est la seule application pratique possible de ces choses... ça met du sang partout et ça tâche la tapisserie, c'est toujours emmerdant...



Eh bé, la pédiatrie a bien changé


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ayé! Fini la myrte...
> Filtrage, dosage, sucrage... Et maintenant un bon mois de maturation avant de pouvoir déguster :love:
> Quoique, on l'ait déjà pas mal goutée ce soir



Et voilà, tout de suite la violence...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Depuis que je te le dis



Ouais.
Mais tu sais ce qu'on dit ?
Il n'est de pire sourd que le roi des borgnes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Mais tu sais ce qu'on dit ?
> Il n'est de pire sourd que le roi des borgnes.




Toi qui as de bons yeux, écoute cette odeur


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ayé! Fini la myrte...
> Filtrage, dosage, sucrage... Et maintenant un bon mois de maturation avant de pouvoir déguster :love:



Je me réjouis à l'avance de la bouteille que tu ne manqueras pas de nous envoyer   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Là je viens de donner des denrées alimentaires pour les personnes en difficultés.
Un peu de charité ça fait du bien .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah toi aussi tu fais tes propres trucs, nous hier c'était les oignons au vinaigre .



Comme dit Mémé, "Quand on veut du bon, faut se sortir les pouces du fion"



sonnyboy a dit:


> Et voilà, tout de suite la violence...



Ah ben, quand il faut, il faut... 



gKatarn a dit:


> Je me réjouis à l'avance de la bouteille que tu ne manqueras pas de nous envoyer   :love:



Le produit voyageant assez mal, vous êtes cordialement conviés à venir gouter sur place


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mars 2009)

Tu me tentes, mon ami


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Je peste&#8230; :hein:






Et comme nous sommes dimanche, je vais devoir attendre demain matin pour m'expliquer avec le coupable.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Moi aussi je vais gueuler mon FAI m'a supprimé tous mes mails sur mon webmail .


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2009)

la j'encode, j'en suis a 71 % :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Tu encodais quoi ?

Moi j'ai fini de préparer le couscous avec du poulet halal :love:.


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2009)

je me dis que les p'tis gars feraient bien de se ressaisir...


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens de me faire un Gin-sirop de rose et j'ai un peu forcé sur le gin... du coup, j'ai mis des lunettes ridicules:


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2009)

Webo coupe toi les cheveux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Réveil avec un peu de soleil et du stress mais je vous souhaite une bonne journée et une bonne semaine.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2009)

J'ai retrouver mon minox EL


----------



## DeepDark (16 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]6nzj8txkFXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]culturepub/YOUTUBE]



Ça me fait dire que les publicitaires sont quand même les meilleurs créatifs&#8230;

Ou plutôt réactifs&#8230;









Et à part ça, je n'arrive pas à envoyer un fichier sur le serveur ftp d'un sous-traitant. Tout ça parce qu'il est en lecture seule&#8230; 
Mais comment je fais moi maintenant :hein:
Je vais me coucher&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Mars 2009)

*F*outu *T*ruc *P*ourav   ou boulay à la configuration ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Sortie de lit un peu express :sleep:.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (17 Mars 2009)

Tête dans le ***, réveil en sursaut. Heureusement que le soleil est bien réveillé... lui.

Bon vais me faire un grand café.

Quelqu'un en veut un ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> *F*outu *T*ruc *P*ourav   ou boulay à la configuration ?



Je penche pour la seconde 
Comme je le vois tout à l'heure, je vais lui toucher deux mots de ce problème


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Je me prépare pour faire un peu de sport, j'espère que je vais être en forme :sleep:.

Bonne journée


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

je vais cherche mon accréditation pour Pigalle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Je vais me ploger dans la science de calcul des coûts en cours de technologie de fabrication


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je vais cherche*r* mon accréditation pour Pigalle :love:


[youtube]PpAJvQrA6qA[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je vais me ploger dans la science de calcul des coûts en cours de technologie de fabrication



Good luck .


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2009)

Je vais attaquer 4 jours de montage. 7 heures de rushes pour faire 1 minute 30. :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je vais attaquer 4 jours de montage. 7 heures de rushes pour faire 1 minute 30. :afraid:



Ce qui nous fait un prix de reviens horaire de &#8230;  :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (17 Mars 2009)

je viens de sortir du lit.....et ce que je devrais faire en ce moment sera reporté a une date ulterieure ... encore un café et puis ....on verra :sleep:


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre que la responsable des master a conclu un accord avec les syndicats étudiants... donc je vais bosser. :hein:


----------



## jefrey (17 Mars 2009)

Je dois rendre pour ce soir un 4 pages pour un vendeur d'articles de Motoculture Passionnant Je hais le printemps.
Accessoirement, j'essaie de me réveiller :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que la responsable des master a conclu un accord avec les syndicats étudiants... donc je vais bosser. :hein:


 
Ah ouais, c'est le master "les petits amis".


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

iShin a dit:


> la responsable de*s* master*" "*
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> donc je vais bosser.



J'espère que ça n'est pas sur un master de français


----------



## Bassman (17 Mars 2009)

Moi je voulais faire un master of puppets, mais ils ont jamais voulu  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je voulais faire un master of puppets, mais ils ont jamais voulu  :mouais:



Ben t'as déjà un master of flies, c'est mieux que rien :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je voulais faire un master of puppets, mais ils ont jamais voulu  :mouais:



Ouais. Moi c'est Master of the Universe ou rien


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [youtube]PpAJvQrA6qA[/youtube]




merci, j'ai mon accréditation :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Moi c'est Master of the Universe ou rien




Pffttt ! Master minus, oui !


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Moi c'est Master of the Universe ou rien










Ah oui quand même


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Je dois me coltiner 3 rapports urgents pendant qu'il fait été dehors . Je vis au moins faire une pause pour la keynote.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je dois me coltiner 3 rapports urgents pendant qu'il fait été dehors . Je vis au moins faire une pause pour la keynote.


Murde...
Y'a une keynote ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

J'hésite entre différentes housses :mouais:.


----------



## joubichou (17 Mars 2009)

je bois un hénaurme perniflard


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2009)

Je range mon bouquin de révision de mon exam de samedi et je vais fête comme il se doit la saint Patrick


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2009)

Sur le balcon, Pedro Soler et Renaud Garcia-Fons pour la musique et une pile de guides touristiques et gastronomiques histoire de préparer les prochaines vacances 
Plus un bouquin d'Éric Dardill, des nouvelles mais liées entre elles : "le fantasme numéro un des femmes". C'est plein d'humour, léger mais pas vide,  ça a le goût d'un vin blanc à point à l'apéritif, juste ce qu'il faut   (en fait il me manque juste le petit blanc mais la flemme de descendre le chercher


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Moi je me verrai bien un tirelipimpon sur le chihuahua...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Je triffouille le nouveau Shuffle.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

je viens de gouter du Chocolat Lindt au piment , c'est spaces :rateau:


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je me verrai bien un tirelipimpon sur le chihuahua...



c'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais mon couillon, je prends une douche et on y va ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je me lève avec les poules et me prépare un bon café à votre bonne santé .


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2009)

là il fait un soleil magnifique sur Liège :love:  ça met de bonne humeur et ça réchauffe du long et rigoureux hiver qui se termine...  
Bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là il fait un soleil magnifique sur Liège :love:  ça met de bonne humeur et ça réchauffe du long et rigoureux hiver qui se termine...
> Bonjour à tous



J'ai un peu la même approche que toi vis à vis du soleil, mais perso, je mets un bémol sur l'aspect "réchauffement", parce que je sais pas comment ça se passe chez toi, la haut, près du pôle, mais ici, il fait de plus en plus froid, on attend des gelées pour les nuits qui viennent, et les températures en journées passent progressivement de 14/15° à 6/7 ° ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là il fait un soleil magnifique sur Liège :love:  ça met de bonne humeur et ça réchauffe du long et rigoureux hiver qui se termine...
> Bonjour à tous



Ca change.
Parce que d'habitude
Il neige
Il neige sur Liège...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca change.
> Parce que d'habitude
> Il neige
> Il neige sur Liège...



Ah ? Liège était déjà connu pour ses encombrements routiers (qui n'a pas entendu parler des bouchons de Liège ?), mais pour la neige ? C'est à Liège, le Lac Majeur ? Parce que c'est sur le Lac Majeur, qu'il neige, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Liège était déjà connu pour ses encombrements routiers (qui n'a pas entendu parler des bouchons de Liège ?), mais pour la neige ? C'est à Liège, le Lac Majeur ? Parce que c'est sur le Lac Majeur, qu'il neige, nan ? :rateau:



Mais tu ne connais donc pas les chansons de Brel?

En même temps, Mort Shuman... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca change.
> Parce que d'habitude
> Il neige
> Il neige sur Liège...


aussi de temps en temps lorsqu'elle veut bien tenir... mais notre cité ardente est tellement plus jolie sous un rayon de soleil, et vas-y qu'on va aller se boire des tites bières aux terrasses :love: :love: :style:

tiens ça donne des idées  je sens déjà bien une tite Rodenbach bien fraiche !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais tu ne connais donc pas les chansons de Brel?


Et toc !... 


Bon...
Un p'tit model sheet à faire... 
('tain, on devrait pas avoir le droit de travailler la nuit... :sleep: )
M'écouter du Brel, tiens !...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je regarde une vidéo  

[YOUTUBE]28AfNvIzsrA[/YOUTUBE]

La chanson est bien mais les photos sont pourries de chez pourries...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je mange une banane et je pars prendre mon MBA.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Mars 2009)

Je rentre d'une balade dans le quartier, c'est agréable de profiter du soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je mange une banane et je pars prendre mon MBA.


 
"Si tu jettes la peau par terre, pense à prendre un bon Applecare"
(proverbe)


----------



## itako (18 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais bien dire que je me la tartine de nutela mais en fait non.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Je râle parce que mon nouveau MacBook Air a des lignes horizontales et un pixel mort rouge.
Je le retourne demain.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je râle parce que mon nouveau MacBook Air a des lignes horizontales et un pixel mort rouge.
> Je le retourne demain.



Condoléances


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Merci, ça me fout les boules.
La machine est magnifique et tout mais bon .


----------



## kuep (18 Mars 2009)

Je Destope l'évier


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2009)

Je bois un picon biere :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

J'attends de voir le téléfilm "L'homme à l'envers" du livre de Fred Vargas, c'est à 21h30.


----------



## iShin (18 Mars 2009)

J'ouvre une boîte de raviolis, c'est de la grande cuisine ce soir...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2009)

BEUUUUUURRPSSSSSSSSsssssssss 

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2009)

Je regarde une petite vidéo


[DM]x6ni6o[/DM]​


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

Là j'apprécie 




Autre chose aussi...
(dans un autre registre)


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

Je rentre de la piscine


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2009)

Vais me coucher&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Je suis levé .


----------



## Chang (19 Mars 2009)

J'arrete pas de lacher des caisses ... le repas de midi ne devait pas contenir que du frais ... 

ma premiere contribution a ce fil de haute volee


----------



## TheFou (19 Mars 2009)

Je poste sur le topic : Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (bis)
_

Bon, on a sûrement du déjà la faire mais XD


----------



## yret (19 Mars 2009)

ben moi je retourne sur mon navire pour inspecter le travail fait ...


----------



## Chang (19 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> ben moi je retourne sur mon navire pour inspecter le travail fait ...



Tu fais de l'inspection ?


----------



## boodou (19 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> J'arrete pas de lacher des caisses ... le repas de midi ne devait pas contenir que du frais ...
> 
> ma premiere contribution a ce fil de haute volee



Tu pètes la forme en fait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Thé russe/clope.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Je poste sur le topic : Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (bis)
> _
> 
> Bon, on a sûrement du déjà la faire mais XD


Oh non !! looooool ! Jamais !!! ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Café/clope.



Presque pareil.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> XD


 
Hum...



Voyelle.




.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je rentre de la piscine


Ca va ? Pas trop fatigué ?


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

je me fais à l'idée que ce midi y a barbecue


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Nan, j'attends l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh non !! looooool ! Jamais !!! ^^


Taquin !...  :love: 



Café, café, café, café, café, café, café, café, café, café...


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2009)

je viens d'éteindre le dernier radiateur&#8230; (en même temps, je ne sais pas pourquoi il était allumé&#8230; )


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2009)

là, je me dis qu'Alèm ferait du bon boulot dans vos photos insolites


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

Là, je récupère un post...
Celui que yvos vient de supprimer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

Je viens de réserver un studio aux Arcs pour aller skier :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je viens de réserver un studio aux Arcs pour aller skier :love:


Tu gagnes 20 000 par mois ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu gagnes 20 000 par mois ?!...



J'ai pas dit que j'avais acheté un studio


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Là, je change d'avatar - le PonkMan d'il y a une heure était vraiment trop moche...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

Ah!...
C'est mieux, maintenant ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Ouais...
Va pourir en enfer, veux-tu ?


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Va pourir en enfer, veux-tu ?



C'est sa résidence principale 

bon sinon, je suis sur le barbecue :love:
(bah faut coller au sujet...)


----------



## chouxette (19 Mars 2009)

Vive le bureau, les appels qui n'en finissent pas et les dossiers qui remplissent mon bureau


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

chouxette a dit:


> Vive le bureau, les appels qui n'en finissent pas et les dossiers qui remplissent mon bureau



T'as qu'à postuler à "Pôle emploi"... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> bon sinon, je suis *sur* le barbecue


 
Non merci.
Je suis sûr que t'es cancérigène.


----------



## yret (19 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tu fais de l'inspection ?



je suis ici en qualité d'expert marine (en fait, je suis Capitaine / Chef mécanicien de la Marine Marchande) pour le suivi d'une construction de navire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> n sinon, je suis sur le barbecue :love:
> (bah faut coller au sujet...)



Et après, tu t'étonneras de te faire griller 

Sinon, là, j'attends que ce x)@#%* d'antivirus ai fini le scan du disque dur pour rapporter son pécé remis en état à ma cliente !


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Va pourir en enfer, veux-tu ?


Moi aussi, je t'aime !...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Arrête, grand fou, y a du monde !


















Hé hé.


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> je suis ici en qualité d'expert marine (en fait, je suis Capitaine / Chef mécanicien de la Marine Marchande) pour le suivi d'une construction de navire ...



C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud, mon bon, tu t'es gourré de topic - le jeu des citations, c'est à côté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases



La marine rendrait-elle philosophe ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as qu'à postuler à "Pôle emploi"... :rateau:



C'est de la merde depuis que l'ANPE a fusionné avec les ASSEDIC...

J'y trouve plus rien...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Mars 2009)

Suis au lycée sur un vieux PC branlant car ces gauchos de profs sont ENCORE en grève.

.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Suis au lycée sur un vieux PC branlant car ces gauchos de profs sont ENCORE en grève.
> 
> .



T'avais qu'à aller manifester ce matin !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

Tiens, d'ailleurs, j'y vais... :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'avais qu'à aller manifester ce matin !



Tu crois que j'étais où ? J'ai pris plein de superbes tofs des flics devant la perm de Brice...


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Tu crois que j'étais où ?



C'est bien choupinet :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est bien choupinet :love:



Ah. 

Bon. Je tente d'aller en TP, et si il est pas là je me casse.


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non merci.
> Je suis sûr que t'es cancérigène.



par devant ou par derrière????





julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est de la merde depuis que l'ANPE a fusionné avec les ASSEDIC...
> 
> J'y trouve plus rien...



mais si , y a atelier collage de 15 à 17

Là

Ils envisageraient le tricot et la tapisserie pour 2009 
Bah faut bien occuper les f...


----------



## Chang (19 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tiens, d'ailleurs, j'y vais... :love:



Voila, et te presses pas pour revenir ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ils envisageraient* le tricot* et la tapisserie pour 2009
> Bah faut bien occuper les f...


Ils vont pour rebaptiser leur machin "Pull emploi" (et non pas "Pue l'emploi", quoique... ). 

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Les courants d'air, merde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils vont pour rebaptiser leur machin "Pull emploi" (et non pas "Pue l'emploi", quoique... ).



Oui, "Pull", c'est bien, parce que si ils prennent "Full emploi", ils seront pas vraiment crédibles !


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, "Pull", c'est bien, parce que si ils prennent "Full emploi", *ils seront pas vraiment crédibles* !



Bah , j'y vais lundi après-midi, convocation oblige...
Depuis six mois, j'entendais pas de nouvelles mais bon raquaient tous les mois alors que je bosse, qu'ils savent que je bosse, et que j'ai un papier comme quoi tout va bien...
Je me dis, merde, vont me changer de statut... pfff, mon argent de poche qui se barre :rateau:
Bah non 
Juste une réunion pour vérifier les numéros de téléphone et tatouage de dix bonshommes dont ma face car, parait-il, on était pas dans les fichiers...
- Donc tout va bien? 
- Bah oui, je suis le plan à la lettre.
- Ok donc on se revoit dans six mois, disons fin d'année?
- Ouais ok :rose:
Là dessus, je me tire, car des fois qu'elle change d'avis  je salue l'assemblée, et je me carapatte à la maison.
Deux jours plus tard, courrier (déjà vu plus bas) personnalisé reprenant les conclusions de la discutaille...

Alors moi je dis, le Pôle Emploi, qu'on dise qu'il y a pas d'ambiance, NON 
Par contre, y avait pas de saucisson ni petits cubes de gruyères... Ou alors, j'ai pas trouvé 

Enfin, j'ai trouvé un employeur cool 

Ah oui le fil? Euh, je sors de la sieste... j'essaye d'atténuer les marques du pelochon car beau-papa et belle-maman sont annoncés pour l'apéro


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Les courants d'air, merde !


Vous avez besoin d'une petite laine ? Les f... du Pôle Emploi vous tricotent ça en un rien de temps.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les f...



Fils de putes ?...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Je colmate :sleep:.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Mars 2009)

Je répète les morceaux pour mon 1er concert demain


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Fils de putes ?...



T'as déjà vu des gonzes tricoté toi? 
En corse peut être


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je répète les morceaux pour mon 1er concert demain



*OUANE TOU FRI FAURE!!!*


​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as déjà vu des gonzes *tricoté* toi?
> En corse peut être



Y'a des jours où j'ai du mal à comprendre le gaulois quand il est écrit avec les pieds...


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des jours où j'ai du mal à comprendre le gaulois quand il est écrit avec les pieds...



*TRAVAILLEUR VA!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> *TRAVAILLEUR VA!!!!*


Une espèce actuellement en voie de disparition.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Je vais manger du veau marengo .


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais manger du veau marengo .



Je vais manger un spaghetti bolognaise .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

T'en as bien de la chance, c'est mon met favori .

Bonne soirée à tous .


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2009)

J'écris mon 5700ième post


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUANE TOU FRI FAURE!!!*​



*Roqueinneraule!!!*​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Mars 2009)

Ca sera plutôt rock'n'rauque


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'écris mon 5700ième post


J'écris mon 7289ième post !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'écris mon 7289ième post !...


Ca s'arrose !


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca s'arrose !


Ah murde !...
Trop tard !...
7290 !... :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde !...
> Trop tard !...
> 7290 !... :mouais:



M'en fout j'ai eu le temps de boire ma délirium tremens


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca sera plutôt rock'n'rauque



Cool! Faites-leur descendre les tympans dans les bourses!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Je lui ai proposé de venir le filmer, style _l'école des fans_ mais il a pas voulu...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Mars 2009)

J'fait pas dans la musique gériatrique


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mars 2009)

Pour ta peine, je coupe le routeur...


----------



## providence21 (19 Mars 2009)

j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi mon imprimante apparait non connectée et pourquoi mon disque externe n'apparaît plus


----------



## vleroy (19 Mars 2009)

providence21 a dit:


> j'essaie de comprendre pourquoi mon imprimante apparait non connectée et pourquoi mon disque externe n'apparaît plus



C'est normal, le routeur est coupé 



gKatarn a dit:


> Pour ta peine, je coupe le routeur...



De toutes manières c'est pas un fil technique 

Vais faire téter les puces tiens


----------



## yret (20 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases



on pourrait inverser cette affirmation en se demandant pourquoi les non-marins ne font-ils plus de phrases ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> aussi de temps en temps lorsqu'elle veut bien tenir... mais notre cité ardente est tellement plus jolie sous un rayon de soleil, et vas-y qu'on va aller se boire des tites bières aux terrasses :love: :love: :style:
> 
> tiens ça donne des idées  je sens déjà bien une tite Rodenbach bien fraiche !



C'était plutot la semaine de la jupiler en gobelet place du XX Août et des course de trotinettes. Et qwé ? on est chal po beure ! C'était la Saint Toré...

Termine un rapport de merde qui me fait chier...


----------



## TheFou (20 Mars 2009)

Terminé de regarder l'épisode 19 s3 de Heroes. OHMAGAD !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je bois un bon thé russe que j'ai acheté hier en vous saluant gaiement .


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Je me lève.


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je me lève.



pas mieux

Dis t'as toujours des pilules rouges??? Je suis pas en forme :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Moi j'en ai des bleus si tu veux .


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> pas mieux
> 
> Dis t'as toujours des pilules rouges??? Je suis pas en forme :sleep:



On avait dit "Pas de topic à CdB"


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je me lève.


Vais me coucher !...


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi j'en ai des bleus si tu veux .



A ton âge tu utilises déjà des bleues???? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

J'envoie les pilules de couleur respectives à leur utilisateur. 

T'inquiète C0rentin je les ai un peu surdosées les tiennes !
@ vleroy : t'as pris les multicolores que je t'ai donné ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai mangé mon réveil ce matin&#8230;


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2009)

Je viens de me taper un sprint pour avoir mon train :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mars 2009)

je me pose un tas des questions ...les reponses viendront surement un jour !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de me taper un sprint pour avoir mon train :rateau:



tu l'as raté ou tu écris de ton téléphone ?


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2009)

Je l'ai eu et je post depuis l'iphone :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je me pose un tas des questions ...les reponses viendront surement un jour !!!


Y'a que la foi qui sauve


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Y'a que la foi qui sauve



il faut avoir la foi pour me decider quelle voiture je vais m'acheter en fin du mois ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Mars 2009)

Tiens, c'est bizarre. 

Après remontage d'un iBook G4, il semblerait qu'il me reste 2 vis.


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

Là je me dis que j'aimerais bien qu'iChat fonctionne au taf pour pouvoir causer un peu tranquillou avec les coupains


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

Tant qu'ils bloquent pas les forums macgé :afraid:

Je descend embêter le gars du restau avec les dernières joyeusetés décidées en AG. Bon, faut dire qu'il est pas malin, une cave ça se squatte pas comme ça sans répercution


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2009)

Je me dis que si t'étais par là le we de la Pentecôte je passerais bien par la capitale


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Bleue, saignante ou à point, ta pentecote ?
Avec une bonne frite.
Et un peu de salade pour faire joli.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bleue, saignante ou à point, ta pentecote ?
> Avec une bonne frite.
> Et un peu de salade pour faire joli.



C'est sur que la cuisson c'est Capitale


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est sur que la cuisson c'est Capitale



à condition de ne pas être à côté de la plaque


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2009)

Je viens de finir de réparer les c.nneries d'un bras cassé.
deux heures de perdues


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est sur que la cuisson c'est Capitale



Non, c'est Paris, qui est Capitale 

La cuisson, c'est juste "capital", car capital s'accorde avec le pronom démonstratif c', ou alors, faut virer le c' (donc, au choix : "la cuisson c'est capital" ou bien "la cuisson est capitale")


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est Paris, qui est Capitale
> 
> La cuisson, c'est juste "capital", car capital s'accorde avec le pronom démonstratif c', ou alors, faut virer le c' (donc, au choix : "la cuisson c'est capital" ou bien "la cuisson est capitale")



Erreur ! Bruxelles est la Capitale !

ps : tes histoires de pronom je comprends pas... je te les laisse


----------



## mado (20 Mars 2009)

Vous emmerdez pas avec la cuisson.

Je mange tout cru de toutes façons.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> Vous emmerdez pas avec la cuisson.
> 
> Je mange tout cru de toutes façons.


Bien fait d'me lever, alors...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

Ben vu l'heure je vais me faire à manger.....


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

Je me gratte.


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

Poux ?!...
Morpions ?!...
Urticaire ?!...
Psoriasis ?!...


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je me gratte.





tirhum a dit:


> Poux ?!...
> Morpions ?!...
> Urticaire ?!...
> Psoriasis ?!...



Etant données les incertitudes, une quarantaine s'impose


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je mange un cheesecake, purée que c'est bon :love:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je mange un cheesecake, purée que c'est bon :love:.



Un cheesecake/purée :affraid: Quelle horreur !


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2009)

La, au taf, on vient de feter la saint Patrick + le printemps + la fin de la semaine, donc foutez moi tranquille, je crois que je vais attendre 17 h dans une douce torpeur...


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je mange un cheesecake, purée que c'est bon :love:.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un cheesecake/purée :affraid: Quelle horreur !



C'est censé faciliter la digestion du MBA ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Donner de la force pour tout réinstaller .


----------



## TheFou (20 Mars 2009)

Courage !

Raviolis avant (Mario Power) Tennis (nouvelle façon de "j'ouer") !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je dois trouver la force de ne pas appuyer sur le bouton "valider la commande" de l'Apple Store avant la sortie de Snow Léopard... Ca va m'occuper un bout de temps.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Mars 2009)

Je squatte MacGé, rien à faire au taff....

Je vais boire un café.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

J'attends des calculs Smoothcam sur Final Cut. Et c'est looooooooOOooooOOooooooong.:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

J'installe OS X sur mon MBA sans pixels mort :love:.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Mars 2009)

J'installe LightRoom sur mon nouveau MacBook


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2009)

là j'attends patiemment la fin de la journée [du travail  ] pour aller boire l'apéro :love: et retrouver mon meilleur ami  y a du soleil et c'est hyper agréable, j'me dis que je vais vraiment bientôt recommencer les BBQ :love:


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là j'attends patiemment la fin de la journée [du travail  ] pour aller boire l'apéro :love: et retrouver mon meilleur ami  y a du soleil et c'est hyper agréable, j'me dis que je vais vraiment bientôt recommencer les BBQ :love:



T'as déménagé et tu vis en Corse maintenant ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2009)

toujours pas nan :love: mais j'ai des amis qui viennent de partir y vivre et qui ne sauraient tarder à m'invier  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'attends des calculs Smoothcam sur Final Cut. Et c'est looooooooOOooooOOooooooong.:sleep:



Si t'étais pas si pauvre, tu pourrais investir dans un_ macpro octocore lastgen supercharged_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si t'étais pas si pauvre, tu pourrais investir dans un macpro octocore lastgen



Oui. J'ai prévu de gagner 20 000 euros par mois très vite, comme ça ça ira


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Ouais, ben faut assumer financièrement derrière, sinon t'es un bouffon en ZX diésel !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, ben faut assumer financièrement derrière, sinon t'es un bouffon en ZX diésel !



Pire : en Scénic diesel :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui. J'ai prévu de gagner 20 000 euros par mois très vite, comme ça ça ira



Et 20k&#8364; _NET_, sinon çà compte pas


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pire : en Scénic diesel :rose:



Oh pitin :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mars 2009)

Oui, je sais :rose:


----------



## boodou (20 Mars 2009)

En tout cas t'es un pauvre sympa Fab, t'as aucune jalousie envers nous les riches et ça c'est bien !


----------



## kuep (20 Mars 2009)

Je viens de préparer une pate à crèpes, j'espère que vous avez été sages


----------



## itako (20 Mars 2009)

Je suis allergique à la poussière. :rateau::rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> Je me dis que si t'étais par là le we de la Pentecôte je passerais bien par la capitale



Ouiiiiiiiii ! 
Bon  Trèfle de plaisanterie, c'est quand Pentecôte ?  J'ai du mal à saisir ces subtilités n'ayant pas/plus d'enfant ni d'amant travaillant dans la fonction publique 


Là, je m'amuse dans Trator sur un tisheurte qui pourrait être sympa à porter. _El Lissitzky_ powa :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je suis en week end depuis midi, un mois que ça n'était pas arrivé, c'est chiant les boîtes qui vous emploient 7 heures par jour au lieu de vous donner une demi-journée libre !


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (20 Mars 2009)

Je savoure une bonne bière bien fraiche en terrasse  

Un des rares avantages de mon travail, c'est d'avoir un café comme voisin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Je vais me payer une petite bière, bonne soirée .


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

Moi je déguste une bonne glace au chocolat et morceaux de brownie :love:

Edit : c'est bien mieux comme sa


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Moi je déguste une bonne glace Ben & Jerry's pour ne pas la citée au chocolat et morceaux de brownie :love:



Tutut ! Pas de marques !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Edit : c'est bien mieux comme sa



J'ai le droit de boire ce que j'ai envie quand même .


----------



## gKatarn (20 Mars 2009)

Apéro time  :love:


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai le droit de boire ce que j'ai envie quand même .



Bien qu'es ce que j'ai dit


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Apéro time  :love:



J'ai que du whisky


Faut pas que je mette le nez dedans, non il ne faut pas :love:


----------



## kuep (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Edit : c'est bien mieux comme sa



Bien mieux comme TA quoi ?


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

C'est bien mieux de pas mettre de marque !!!!!!!


----------



## kuep (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> C'est bien mieux de pas mettre de marque !!!!!!!



Je te rappelais juste LA REGLE, alors pas de smiley mécontent avec moi, ca ne prend pas


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> C'est bien mieux de pas mettre de marque !!!!!!!



oui t'as raison, et puis sans marque, c'est plus en adquation avec la charte des droits de l'homme... ah mais vous ne parliez pas des bipèdes mais des marques de commerce... désolé...

je vais me coucher sur demande (je vous explique pas)


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je vais me coucher sur demande (je vous explique pas)


Laisse !...
Y'a des gens avec de l'imagination, ici...


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je te rappelais juste LA REGLE, alors pas de smiley mécontent avec moi, ca ne prend pas



t'a pas du bien tout comprendre mais c'est pas grave  pourquoi m'envoyer sur mandat cash ? pourquoi pas ? ok ->>


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> t'a pas du bien tout comprendre mais c'est pas *grace*  pourquoi m'envoyer sur mandat cash ?


grave ?!...


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

y'a des rapides pour me corriger dit donc


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Laisse !...
> Y'a des gens avec de l'imagination, ici...



ah... ben qu'ils viennent nous coucher les 4 monstres, on verra après


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je vais me coucher sur demande (je vous explique pas)



Oui, tu vas baiser, on a compris


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> y'a des rapides pour me corriger dit donc


Ben j'vais pas attendre une hypothéthique correction (chuis pas devin)...
Pour essayer de comprendre ton post ?!...
Je demande, c'est tout...


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, tu vas baiser, on a compris



toujours étudiant en poésie  Ta première année se passe bien, je vois la progression


----------



## kuep (20 Mars 2009)

Mmmokay


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah... ben qu'ils viennent nous coucher les 4 monstres, on verra après


J'en ai 2...
Ne présumez pas de mon imagination, Môôssieur !...


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> toujours étudiant en poésie  Ta première année se passe bien, je vois la progression



Et encore, t'as rien vu... 

Tu verrais comment je parle aux mômes...   :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en ai 2...
> Ne présumez pas de mon imagination, Môôssieur !...



Elle est exponentielle je te dis 

Donc 4 c'est plus gérable pour des gensses ordinaires comme nous... Julrou c'est différent, il conceptualise, il voit pas de quoi on parle mais il en parle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Et l'imagination arrive à quelle heure????


----------



## vleroy (20 Mars 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Et l'imagination arrive à quelle heure????



Ah oui, c'est pas 4 mais 5... :love::love::love:


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben j'vais pas attendre une hypothéthique correction (chuis pas devin)...
> Pour essayer de comprendre ton post ?!...
> Je demande, c'est tout...



Certes 

Tanks :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2009)

Avec un "s" à la fin.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Avec un "s" à la fin.



C'est comme sa citation du Che.
Je suis pas sûr qu'il faille un "s" à la fin de réaliste.
Bien que l'on puisse lire : je vous demande à tous d'être réalistes.
Je préfère croire que le Che s'adresse à moi avec une certaine distance, d'où le vous.

Mais je peux me tromper


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est comme sa citation du Che.
> Je suis pas sûr qu'il faille un "s" à la fin de réaliste.
> Bien que l'on puisse lire : je vous demande à tous d'être réalistes.
> Je préfère croire que le Che s'adresse à moi avec une certaine distance, d'où le vous.
> ...



Le Che s'adresse au peuple, à la foule.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais je peux me tromper




Moi aussi.

Mais du coup on serait deux, ça deviendrait suspect, non? 
Deux grands esprits qui se trompent, comme ça, en même temps, pour la première fois de leur vie...


----------



## ari51 (20 Mars 2009)

Si je dit vrais c'était lors d'un discours donc devant beaucoup de personnes (  )

Enfin , je vais me ressourcer dans mon lit cela va peut être faire avancer le smilblick , bonne nuit


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Si je dit vrais c'était lors d'un discours donc devant beaucoup de personnes (  )



Lequel ?


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

Il y a Antidote RX ou Prolexis vous savez !?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Il y a Antidote RX ou Prolexis vous savez !?



AaaaaaaaaaaaAAaaaaaAaaaah bon ?

:wouah: :impressed:


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Il y a Antidote RX ou Prolexis vous savez !?



Je le découvre sur les news MacG




C'est quand même dingue que ce soit l'avatar d'ernesto qui dise cela


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je le découvre sur les news MacG&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et la version iPhone d'Antidote est génial aussi.

C'est pas du tout ernesto mon avatar&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand même dingue que ce soit l'avatar d'ernesto qui dise cela



Parce qu'il était illettré, peut-être ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et la version iPhone d'Antidote est génial aussi.


Alors qu'est-ce qu'elle en dit de la citation du Che


> C'est pas du tout ernesto mon avatar


:rateau:

j'eus cru


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Parce qu'il était illettré, peut-être ?



Non, cher ami, il était Argentin. 




aCLR a dit:


> C'est quand même dingue que ce soit l'avatar d'ernesto qui dise cela&#8230;



Pourquoi, tu t'attendais à ce que ce soit le Général de Gaulle ?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non, cher ami, il était Argentin.



Je vois que monsieur est un spécialiste :love:


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Non, cher ami, il était Argentin.



Alors il a dit :

_Sean realistas: pidan el imposible_

ou

_Sean realista: pidan el imposible_


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vois que monsieur est un spécialiste :love:



Farpaitement.


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu t'attendais à ce que ce soit le Général de Gaulle ?



Mon avatar est un personnage de la fabuleuse série Metal Gear Solid !


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Farpaitement.



Ce mot veut dire quoi car il n'ai pas dans le dictionnaire.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Mon avatar est un personnage de la fabuleuse série Metal Gear Solid !



J'avais bon sur le côté combattant


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors il a dit :
> 
> _Sean realistas: pidan el imposible_
> 
> ...



Cher ami, je crains que vous ne confondiez Ernesto, qui avait pour ambition de "libérer" toute l'Américaine latine de l'influence de ces saligauds de yankee et de ces gouvernements de pacotille, avec feu le Général, dont les velléités sur ce continent se sont limitées à cette belle province du Quebec, tabarnak !


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pourquoi, tu t'attendais à ce que ce soit le Général de Gaulle ?



Je vois rien qui soit en rapport avec le Che là-dedans


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mars 2009)

Un porno et au lit


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors qu'est-ce qu'elle en dit de la citation du Che



Le version iPhone ne comporte pas encore un correcteur orthographique car Apple l'interdit, c'est juste plein de gros dictionnaires avec plein de guides sur la langue française dans une seule application.


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Ce mot veut dire quoi car il n'ai pas dans le dictionnaire.



C'est un savant mélange de ar151 et de Nitiel. 

Oups, pardon, je reprends:

S'ai un savant mélange de ari51 et de Nitiel.


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Un porno et au lit



"La doctoresse a de gros seins". Un must !


----------



## Nitiel (20 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un savant mélange de ar151 et de Nitiel.
> 
> Oups, pardon, je reprends:
> 
> S'ai un savant mélange de ari51 et de Nitiel.



Et c'est inspirer du dix-huitième album de la série de bande dessinée Astérix le Gaulois


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Et c'est inspirer du dix-huitième album de la série de bande dessinée Astérix le Gaulois




C'est danyboon qui fait le petit moustachu ?


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est danyboon qui fait le petit moustachu ?



Décidément, ton confonds tout.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2009)

Oh un smiley avec le zizi tout dur


----------



## viruce (21 Mars 2009)

Toujours autant de bitards toi....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

J'encode j'en suis à 71 % .


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Mars 2009)

J'ai fini mon examen !
Je vais boire pour oublier


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Je dépose quelques mp3 sur Deezer, sympa de pouvoir en mettre autant.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2009)

je me tape des rillettes d'oie :love:


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me tape des rillettes d'oie :love:



Pervers !...


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2009)

J'uploade des fichiers sur ma page flickr.


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2009)

je mets en vente mon objectif  Nikon af-s VR 70-300 f4.5-5.6 sur macgé


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> je mets en vente mon objectif  Nikon af-s VR 70-300 f4.5-5.6 sur macgé



si t'en tires un bon prix, je vends le même  
sûrement pour les mêmes raisons


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Mars 2009)

Je regarde le Milan-San Remo :love: 
:style:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mars 2009)

Je me tape des rillettes d'oie devant le Milan-San Remo tout en vendant mon Nikon afs 70-300 sur MacG et chargeant des toph' sur flickR...

Multitâches je vous dis!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Je vais aller me raser qu'est-ce que j'en ai marre .


----------



## Nitiel (21 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> sûrement pour les mêmes raisons



Les raisons sont ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je me tape des rillettes d'oie devant le Milan-San Remo tout en vendant mon Nikon afs 70-300 sur MacG et chargeant des toph' sur flickR...
> 
> Multitâches je vous dis!


Café+rugby...
Pas plus... :style:
Pas trop en demander non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2009)

Bières et rugby


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2009)

J'ai des nuits chargées, en ce moment... 
(mais sinon, oui, bière... )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Ça c'est pour ce soir :love:.


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

Nitiel a dit:


> Les raisons sont ?



à priori ce sont pas les mêmes raisons :rateau:
Les miennes, ce télé très bien pour démarrer manque pour moi de luminosité 
je préfère une focale plus petite et pouvoir fermer plus 
Problème, c'est que ça fait vite grimper les prix... et comme shooté à 200/300 n'est plus dans mes sujets de prédiléction, j'attends une prime à la sarko pour reconsidérer l'achat


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça c'est pour ce soir :love:.



Ça c'est bon


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Mars 2009)

Là, tout de suite, je perds mon temps à regarder une Formule 1 chanter _God Save The Queen_ sur YouTube :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W4fCqqq6LX8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W4fCqqq6LX8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Là, tout de suite, je perds mon temps à regarder une Formule 1 chanter _God Save The Queen_ sur YouTube :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vroum, vroum !!!/YOUTUBE]



Et bien je viens de passer une heure à comparer les iMac 24".
C'est pas du temps de perdu, c'est des infos glanées&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Mars 2009)

Je pars au ski.... 

@aCLR : tu les connais pas par coeur les 24" encore ? :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Mars 2009)

Je mange une viennoiserie à 1,82&#8364; qui s'avère être en fait une bande de la pâte feuilletée large de 3 cm, enroulée sur elle même et passée au four. 

Du foutage de gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je pars au ski....



Have fun !

Moi je reste au chaud .


----------



## macarel (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça c'est pour ce soir :love:.



HIIIII, ça existe encore? Quand j'étais jeune (il y a longtemps), on appelait ça "château migraine"
Soirées fête avec des filets de pêche aux plafonds, avec des coquillages et crustacées séchées dedans et de bougies dans des bouteilles vides (bougeoir quoi). Mal de tronche le lendemain


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ()
> @aCLR : tu les connais pas par coeur les 24" encore ? :love:



Je les connais un peu mieux maintenant

Reste à savoir quelle cadence de processeur choisir, ainsi que la puce graphique ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

macarel a dit:


> HIIIII, ça existe encore? Quand j'étais jeune (il y a longtemps), on appelait ça "château migraine"
> Soirées fête avec des filets de pêche aux plafonds, avec des coquillages et crustacées séchées dedans et de bougies dans des bouteilles vides (bougeoir quoi). Mal de tronche le lendemain



Yep c'est très bon mais il faut que ça soit bien frais .


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Mal de tronche le lendemain



à cause des crustacés et des coquillages séchés, sans doute, ils ne devaient pas être frais


----------



## titigrou (22 Mars 2009)

Ben moi j'écoute les albums de U2 que j'ai pour me chauffer pour le concert


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

je me suis fait de grande tartiné de rillettes :love:


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

Après ma première dose d'internet de la journée, je vais aller trainer dans le frigo, en écoutant un podcast de France Inter ou en bouquinant tranquille assis au bar.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Je reviens de la piscine, le bourguignon mijote, j'ai la dalle à bouffer un boeuf entier avec la peau, fait chier y a rien au ciné pour y emmener les gosses, c'est dimanche.

50/50 quoi.


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2009)

Plaisirs de la paresse dominicale.
Lâcher prise.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Bah pareil que vous, je me repose.
Ma mère a un gros rhume et je lui prépare un grog .


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Café + chocolat noir 72% + sieste à venir.


Dimanche.....


----------



## mado (22 Mars 2009)

Je me dis, en écoutant les infos, que j'essaie de me réjouir de l'augmentation des promesses de dons pour le sidaction. Même si j'ai des réserves sur les concepts d'appel à la solidarité compartimentée. Une forme de réponse à la dégénérescence papale ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2009)

mado a dit:


> Plaisirs de la paresse dominicale.
> Lâcher prise.



Non, non, il faut tenir la prise :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

la je tente d'avoir un mobile me gratos :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2009)

La je rattrape 2chapitres de physique et 2 de chimie pour faire mon DM, et je demande sincèrement comment j'ai fait pour ne pas avoir la moyenne ce trimestre avec des trucs aussi simples ; et aussi pourquoi j'ai pas trouvé les formules par moi-même en contrôle en réfléchissant 2 secondes ; bref, j'ai honte :mouais:


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

tu n'avais pas tout dans ta calculette comme pour lycéen qui ce respecte   ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2009)

Les antisèches c'est un truc de tarlouze (c'est une expression, c'est une expression hein  ), un vra touriste va en contrôle sans connaître même le nom du chapitre


----------



## gKatarn (22 Mars 2009)

Et côté "touriste", t'as mention bien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Mars 2009)

Nan, ils ont inventé un nobel de la glande juste pour bibi 


Mais maintenant, c'est fini


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan, ils ont inventé un nobel de la glande juste pour bibi



L'inventeur de la dynamite doit s'en retourner dans sa tombe :siffl


----------



## iShin (22 Mars 2009)

Je regarde la vidéo que Tox a mis en signature : Les ordinateurs de la honte


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Une petite gâterie, ben oui je suis tout seul .


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une petite gâterie, ben oui je suis tout seul .



quelle souplesse


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [...] je lui prépare un grog .



Tu peux passer m'en faire un aussi? J'ai la crève et mal à la tronche


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Je viens de me faire avoir par un distrbuteur automatique. Le paquet de chips est resté coincé


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Je regarde la vidéo que Tox a mis en signature : Les ordinateurs de la honte



J'ai suivi le lien, hein Steve, tu nous fais le point dans une prochaine keynote ?  
Ca me rappelle le reportage d'ABE sur les fraises espagnoles il y a quelques années. 
Ignorance is bliss


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai suivi le lien, hein Steve, tu nous fais le point dans une prochaine keynote ?



va savoir pourquoi depuis 2008 les techniciens Apple ce tape des questions sur l'éthique (comprendre dans le commerce, dans le services et également dans la production) dans les certifications Apple


----------



## iShin (22 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai suivi le lien, hein Steve, tu nous fais le point dans une prochaine keynote ?



Y'a de quoi rire quand on entend parler de développement durable... :hein:
Sortons les fourches mes amis...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2009)

Tiens tout ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'aille faire un tour au Lou Pascalou  Ca serait l'occasion de varier les plaisirs


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> quelle souplesse



Quelle grandeur .

Sinon là je regarde le soleil se coucher, un dimanche de passer encore un ...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle grandeur .
> 
> Sinon là je regarde le soleil se coucher, un dimanche de passer encore un ...



justement je viens de me finir un saucisson aux noisettes


----------



## Flash Gordon (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle grandeur .
> 
> Sinon là je regarde le soleil se coucher, un dimanche de passer _encore un _...



Chez les mioches, on dit qu'on se rapproche des grandes vacances, donc c'est plutôt bonnard


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Miam des spaghetti :love:

Bonne soirée les louveteaux !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mars 2009)

Je reviens d'une sortie VTT dans les volcans avec mon nex car je me suis fait piquer l'autre. Mais j'ai crevé. Dommage. J'ai réparé. Je ressort. Je recrève. 

Donc j'ai les mains pleines de colle à caoutchouc. 

:hein:


----------



## hunjord (22 Mars 2009)

Je rentre de dubai et je reprend le taf demain, et je déprime là....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Je regarde Music Box sur Arté, j'espère que c'est un bon film !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2009)

Un cinéphile comme toi ne l'a pas encore vu ?

Excellent film, mais très très noir. Vu trois fois, alors du coup je regarde 'Hombre' sur la 8. Paul 'zyeux bleus' Newman en guerrier apache, ça décoiffe !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Nein je commence là, ça a l'air vraiment pas mal !


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Mars 2009)

Mon chef m'a offert une bouteille de Zubrowka aujourd'hui. J'hésite à me faire un grog, j'ai toujours le rhume


----------



## Lila (23 Mars 2009)

...:mouais:...j'arrive toujours à me remettre à bosser .........


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Je peste contre les e-services de mon FAI.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mars 2009)

Là, je rentre du resto


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je peste contre les e-services de mon FAI.



Je viens d'envoyer une lettre de résiliation.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

_FAI comme l'oiseauuuuuuuuuuu,_
_ça vit d'air pur et d'eau fraîche, un oiseauuuuuuuu_
_un peu de net et de pêche, l'oiseauuuuuuu_
_mais jamais rien ne l'empêche, l'oiseauuuuuu_
_d'surfer plus hauuuuuu-auuuuuuu-auuuuuuuut (débit)_


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Mon chef m'a offert une bouteille de Zubrowka aujourd'hui. J'hésite à me faire un grog, j'ai toujours le rhume



pressente la au squale, il te dirai quoi en faire


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mars 2009)

Là?

J'viens de me foutre dans une belle merde...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2009)

j'me dis que je partirais bien loin, très loin en vacances et de préférence là où il fait bon et ensoleillé  faut dire que la météo, c'est pas encore terrible ce qu'on se ramasse aujourd'hui :mouais:

faudrait que je joue plus souvent au lotto :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> j'me dis que je partirais bien loin, très loin en vacances et de préférence là où il fait bon et ensoleillé  faut dire que la météo, c'est pas encore terrible ce qu'on se ramasse aujourd'hui :mouais:
> 
> faudrait que je joue plus souvent au lotto :love:



il fait 26 a Sydney, vivement samedi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il fait 26 a Sydney, vivement samedi :love:


gnagnagnagnagna


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il fait 26 a Sydney, vivement samedi :love:



pfff de toutes façons, tu as loupé mardi gras  


Je viens d'envoyer un email à mon FAI pour mes pb de téléphone vu que le service tchat est surchargé.

_D'ailleurs, j'en profite avec mes coupaings: si vous m'appelez sur le fixe et que vous passez  sur la messagerie directement, tentez le portable: mes appels sont aléatoirement et immédiatement redirigés vers la boite vocale sa ns passer par la sonnerie à la maison  _


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (23 Mars 2009)

Je m'apprête à partir chez un client... Mais il pleut, vous le croyez çà, il pleut 

Bon allez, motivation !


----------



## ari51 (23 Mars 2009)

Moi c'est une baguette nutella & coca


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Moi c'est une baguette nutella &* coca*


Light, j'espère ?!...
Trop de sucre, c'est pas bon !...


----------



## ari51 (23 Mars 2009)

Même pas light :rose: , juste un petit plaisir après une séance de sport :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Mars 2009)

C'est encore pire après le sport !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2009)

Arrêtez le sport !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Je retrouve le forum tel qu'il l'était .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2009)

Je teste les applications, faussement dénommés widgets, Itinéraires et Prochains Départs du site TER SNCF qui me font des bizarreries si j'imprime le résultat. Par exemple, avec Itinéraires j'obtiens une page blanche.

Pas franchement au point leur truc.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Mars 2009)

Je pense à C0rentin......



.... qui doit quand même bien s'amuser avec son MBA :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (23 Mars 2009)

je commande mon sigma 120-400 sur pixmania


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je pense à C0rentin......
> 
> 
> 
> .... qui doit quand même bien s'amuser avec son MBA :rateau:



Tu m'étonnes, c'est la plus belle machine que j'ai eue (ma comparaison le PowerBook 12").
La mon clavier juge que l'éclairage est un peu faible est s'illumine :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai fait la c@@@@@@e de transférer de l'argent que je réserve à mon futur mac sur mon compte courant pour acheter des polices C'est encore pas demain que je vais changer de machine


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Je vais manger des oiseaux sans têtes, j'espère que c'est quand même bon sans la tête


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2009)

J'écoute la pluie tomber sur les toits. 

Des jours qu'on l'attendait&#8230;


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2009)

j'installe le derawtisseur de canon, pfff c'est long :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (23 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'installe le derawti*ss*eur de canon, pfff c'est long :rateau:



Fais gaffe à pas emmêler les couches... après on s'en sort plus 
utilise le dérawtiseur, plus simple au départ :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2009)

Quoi, ça ne te dit rien un poulet rawti façon Mackie?


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Quoi, ça ne te dit rien un poulet rawti façon Mackie?



un poulet matrixé  ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

J'en chie pas mal .


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2009)

Gastro?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mars 2009)

Tiens


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2009)

Je file dans une grande enseigne acheter un téléphone fixe.

Et ensuite, je file acheter un cadeau d'anniversaire.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

la je suis censée etre en révision avant de passer ma certif Final Cut...   :love:


----------



## Lila (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> la je suis censée etre en révision avant de passer ma certif Final Cut...   :love:



wé wé wé !!!:mouais:...mais ça dit pas ce que tu fais à la place .......


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

je poste et je lis MacGé, ça ne se voit pas


----------



## xao85 (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je poste et je lis MacGé, ça ne se voit pas



Nan!


----------



## Lila (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je poste et je lis MacGé, ça ne se voit pas



ah ben wé .....chui con!!!!! :rose:
..mais bon vu que les femmes sont capables de faire plusieurs choses en même temps...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je poste (...) MacGé, ça ne se voit pas


 
???

Hein ???

Qui ???


Qui me parle ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

c'est moi, ta petite voix intérieure...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Lucky me !!
Hé hé.





Nan, parce que d'habitude, les voix intérieures, c'est des animaux casse-bonbons genre un criquet, ou des versions de soi-même avec un balai dans le derrière, voire (le pire) un grand assexué avec des ailes dans le dos qui te trompette de flanquer l'amitié franco-anglaise aux orties.

Alors.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Tu parles de Benjamin ?


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gastro?


 
Ah ben moi, c'était c'week-end :sick:

Mais bon, là, ça va mieux, et y a Kebab à la cantine aujourd'hui


----------



## Lila (24 Mars 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ah ben moi, c'était c'week-end :sick:
> 
> Mais bon, là, ça va mieux, et y a Kebab à la cantine aujourd'hui




....mon Dieu ! :afraid: :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mars 2009)

Là je me demande pourquoi j'ai mangé un kebab hier soir... :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Tu as les boyaux en feu ?

Moi je contemple malheureusement la pluie , triste Belgique.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> la je suis censée etre en révision avant de passer ma certif Final Cut...   :love:


certification passée  score : 100 % :style: trop contente :love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2009)

Paye ta mousse !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> certification passée  score : 100 % :style: trop contente :love:



Bravo ! Félicitations


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2009)

Là maintenant, je peste après le crétin qui a essayé de tirer ma voiture sur le parking de la gare :mouais:

'tin, elle est où ma batte ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Mars 2009)

Dans ma chambre, on sait jamais...


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2009)

La je viens de voir et de shooter les "princes chameaux", ça bouge bien :love: bon je change de carte pour shooter "pigalle" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

J'attends avec impatience l'acceptation ou non de mon sujet sur l'anorexie sur le comptoir.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Mars 2009)

J'ai deux envies : acheter un iphone et un MacBook Pro unibody.

Notes : 
- ne jamais se faire prêter un iPhone ! 
- ne jamais regarder des MacBook quand on doit pas changer.


Félicitations à Modern_Think.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, elle est où ma batte ?





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dans ma chambre, on sait jamais...



il est vraiment bien ce petit ! propre, poli, ordonné ! pas une blague de travers trop grasse mais de l'humour très fin, non vraiment bien !

c'est dingue qu'il soit ton fils quand même !!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2009)

Je te l'envoie en pension et tu vas changer d'avis


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2009)

Je viens de commander un MacBook Pro MC026LL/A ! :love:


----------



## yret (25 Mars 2009)

Félicitations !


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> Félicitations !



T'es quand même toujours dans mon top ten des avatars les plus pourris :love:


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Ce que je fais ne vous regarde pas, mais en tout cas, je serais bien mieux a siroter une binouze en bord de riviere, a 500m de la, par ce jour ensoleille ... 

A tout les coups, il va pleuvoir ce week end ... c'est d'ailleurs la prevision ...  ...


----------



## itako (25 Mars 2009)

Je sample baby je sample.


----------



## yret (25 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> T'es quand même toujours dans mon top ten des avatars les plus pourris :love:



il y est depuis le début (un skieur "cool") ... c'est pas gentil 

le skieur plus "actif" est pris par lorenzo di lolo je crois et j'avoue ne pas en avoir cherché d'autres ! 

mais si tu m'en proposes un sympa (genre ski, montagne) pourquoi pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> T'es quand même toujours dans mon top ten des avatars les plus pourris :love:



Mouarf! L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2009)

là j'essaie de payer ma facture de téléphone Belgacon mais comme le Bill Viewer ne fonctionne pas en ce jour, pense pas que j'y arriverai... :mouais: vivent les services en ligne ! :rateau:


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Je m'essaie a une blague geek :

"mais comme le Bill Viewer ne fonctionne pas"

T'as essaye le Steve viewer ???

Bill <-> windows .... Steve <-> Mac ... vous comprenez .... !!!???


Hannnnn stro droooole ....











:rose:​


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Hannnnn stro droooole ....



Ben vi sto drole, mais pour un geek.
Alors que nous on est pas des geeks.

Ben non hein.




Du coup on rigole pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens de recevoir un mail comme quoi j'étais le premier acheteur de la police Parisine Office. Ca fait bizarre d'entrer dans l'histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Bill <-> windows .... Steve <-> Mac ... vous comprenez .... !!!???



Nan.
Pas du tout.
Ç'pas drôle.
Tu ne voudrais pas aller pourrir en enfer, plutôt ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2009)

J'installes des applications sur mon iPhone...


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben vi sto drole, mais pour un geek.
> Alors que nous on est pas des geeks.
> 
> Ben non hein.
> ...



Nan mais je me ravise ... c'est clair que ce n'est pas mon registre ... c'est bien connu, la voie se trouve en se trompant de raccourcis ... encore une phrase a la c... sortie par un mec qui s'est jamais perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je sample baby je sample.



:love:



Chang a dit:


> un mec qui s'est jamais perdu.



Pendu, pendu qu'on dit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

J'achète l'intégrale de OZ, série fantastique !


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'achète l'intégrale de OZ, série fantastique !



Sur l'univers carcéral ?

Dure, cette série, très dure.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Oui dure mais c'est ma série favorite alors je me suis fait un petit plaisir (encore un ).


----------



## teo (25 Mars 2009)

Tiens, à propos d'Oz et de l'univers carcéral, j'écoute Robert Badinter qui passait début avril sur France Inter. Ce gars m'impressionne à chaque fois. Respect. Réflexion. Pourquoi on en a pas plus des comme lui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2009)

Là, je surfe sur MacGe depuis mon Pismo,  pendant que se fait  le téléchargement d'un logiciel de paysages virtuels, et que ses batteries finissent de se recharger. Ça a beau être la moins puissante de mes modestes machines, je crois bien que c'est celle que je préfère &#8230; Je ne me lasse pas de m'en servir ! :love:


----------



## joubichou (25 Mars 2009)

là je manipule mon tout beau nikon 120-400 OS ,dès qu'il fait beau je pars en billebaude


----------



## vleroy (25 Mars 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> là je manipule mon tout beau nikon 120-400 OS ,dès qu'il fait beau je pars en billebaude



chanceux


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2009)

Je prend le metro avec un RAID 1


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tiens, à propos d'Oz et de l'univers carcéral, j'écoute Robert Badinter qui passait début avril sur France Inter. Ce gars m'impressionne à chaque fois. Respect. Réflexion. Pourquoi on en a pas plus des comme lui ?



parce que Foucault est mort !

(one shot by alèm)


----------



## alèm (25 Mars 2009)

je me demande où est le message où mackie avoue qu'il n'est qu'un bleu-bite de puceau qui ne tient pas debout dans un pogo (et donc qui ne sait pas danser)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mars 2009)

Je trouve qu'avec MobileMe, Apple répond parfaitement à mes besoins... Qu'est-ce que c'est pratique !!! 

Je regarde comme un grand enfant mes Mac et mon iPhone se synchroniser comme par magie...


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je me demande où est le message où mackie avoue qu'il n'est qu'un bleu-bite de puceau qui ne tient pas debout dans un pogo (et donc qui ne sait pas danser)




Ça me rappelle une salle de concert où nous devions éviter la farine, l'eau et les poireaux lancés par ces fêlés de Washington Dead Cats*, en plus des coups des pogoteurs


[YOUTUBE]qLoK6u_CbfY[/YOUTUBE]​

*il y a quelques images sur la vidéo


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je me demande où est le message où mackie avoue qu'il n'est qu'un bleu-bite de puceau qui ne tient pas debout dans un pogo (et donc qui ne sait pas danser)



t'a qu'a essayer avec un gros Zizi blanc canon dans les mains


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> parce que Foucault est mort !



Jean-Pierre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Je matte les résultats de la nuit en NBA, les Spurs ont gagné .


----------



## fraizyjess (26 Mars 2009)

Je lis vos conneries et ça me fait bien marrer....
mais chui sympa j'apporte a boire...!


----------



## macarel (26 Mars 2009)

Je prépare la rencontre technique artichaut de cet aprèm.
Le plus rigolo ce sera l'apéro à la fin, avec des amuses gueules salé et sucré uniquement à base d'artichaut préparé par l'école hôtelière, arrosé par un vin blanc "muscat sec" expérimentale:love:


----------



## fraizyjess (26 Mars 2009)

Avec un Muscat sec c'est sur l'artichaut sera de toutes les papilles.......
y'en a qui vont donc se goinfrer....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

fraizyjess a dit:


> Avec un Muscat sec c'est sur l'artichaut sera de toutes les papilles.......
> y'en a qui vont donc se goinfrer....



Si c'est lui qui ouvre les bouteilles, et si on en croit son avatar, pas sûr


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2009)

Je relis de vieux échange sur macgé, d'il y a quelques années, et je me fend bien la gueule


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

Je donne une leçon de Tintinophilie à l'affreux poilu ci-dessus


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je donne une leçon de Tintinophilie à l'affreux poilu ci-dessus



le Capitaine Haddock est parmi nous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le Capitaine Haddock est parmi nous ?



Oui, mais c'est un autre "poilu" !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je prend le metro avec un RAID 1



Et ça va plus vite? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Je peste sur Last.fm, payant ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

UPS vient de me livrer le MacBook Pro Unibody 2,66 GHz et le Sony Bravia KDL 46X4500. :love:

En train de nettoyer la bave... 


Mon Dieu, nous sommes sur la page de la Bête !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et ça va plus vite? :rateau:



pas spécialement en RAID 1 mais mes données sont sécuriser


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas spécialement en RAID 1 mais mes données sont sécuriser



T'as raison, la sécurité dans le métro, c'est important.


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as raison, la sécurité dans le métro, c'est important.



vu le poid de ce LaCie Quadra le voleur va avoir mal


----------



## usurp (26 Mars 2009)

je viens de sortir griller ma première clope de la journée....et c'est bien sur a ce moment qu'une  petite giboulée de mars décide de se pointer  . 
Serait-ce un signe ? 

--Usurp--


----------



## teo (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je peste sur Last.fm, payant ...



Moi j'ai arrêté de payer, et je m'en porte aussi bien tiens d'ailleurs, je m'aperçois que cela fait 1800 jours aujourd'hui que je suis membre et toujours aussi content d'y être. Ca commence à faire  ça fera 5 ans en avril quand même.

Bon, faut que je me prépare et que je file à St Q en Y. Soirée _Fin de Battlestar Galactica_ ce soir :love:


----------



## itako (26 Mars 2009)

Non Non, il y a une petite nouveauté sur lastfm :

_"sont en effet concernés que les pays hors États-Unis, Royaume-Uni et Allemagne. La France tombe donc dans cette nouvelle obligation, on se demande bien pourquoi, mais enfin Last.FM a certainement ses raisons : le service dans ces trois pays peut continuer de rester gratuit, la pub suffisant à le financer._ _Ce forfait permettra, à partir du 30 mars, découter tous les titres que lon souhaite, tandis que le reste des fonctions (recommandations, vidéos, etc.) restera gratuit daccès (tout comme les 30 premiers titres à louverture dun compte). Rien de plus donc À la limite, pourquoi pas verser une modique somme, mais avec des services supplémentaires, car on a tout de même limpression de payer pour les autres !"_

*Gmp3*


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2009)

j'arrive pas à boucler un rapport... pourtant je l'ai ripoliné le demandeur... Ca m'excite d'hab... là rien... Fleetwood mac tente de me convaincre  Sans succès :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2009)

fini, le type est mort... Je mets le grand bleu et je plonge en apnée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Relaxation et musique calme .


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2009)

J'écoute mes filles tenter de se mettre au créole...
Avec les grands parents au bout du fil (lointain)...
Pa ni pwoblèm !... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Mars 2009)

Je bois un thé Earl Grey.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Je profite de mon début de weekend  en surfant à droite et à gauche (surtout à gauche, d'ailleurs) sur le web.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

J'essaye d'expliquer à une fille que je ne veux pas sortir avec elle :rateau: (porte bien son nom le smiley).


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'essaye d'expliquer à une fille que je ne veux pas sortir avec elle



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Parce qu'elle est mineur déjà

(et qu'elle est moche)


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> t'a qu'a essayer avec un gros Zizi blanc canon dans les mains



forcément quand on n'a rien dans le froc on arbore t'es qu'un puceau qui frime en plus Pigalle, c'est surfait

 

t'as vraiment des goûts de merde même mes chiottes n'en voudraient pas 



gKatarn a dit:


> Jean-Pierre ?



Taisez-vous Elkabbach !


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Parce qu'elle est mineur déjà



et ? purée, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux quand les hanches craquent encore un peu ! Encore un bleu de la baise ! 



C0rentin a dit:


> (et qu'elle est moche)



ça, c'est un VRAI argument


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> *Parce qu'elle est moche déjà
> *
> (et qu'elle est mineure)




Ainsi, c'est plus correct !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2009)

J'ai finalement pris une Wii :mouais:


----------



## imacg5mortel (26 Mars 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> J'ai finalement pris une Wii :mouais:



Joue à Okami


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mars 2009)

Je suis heureux ! 
J'aime mon épouse. :love:
J'ai un travail génial.


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je suis heureux !
> J'aime mon épouse. :love:
> J'ai un travail génial.



Salut Nicolas !


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

alèm a dit:


> forcément quand on n'a rien dans le froc on arbore t'es qu'un puceau qui frime en plus Pigalle, c'est surfait
> 
> 
> 
> t'as vraiment des goûts de merde même mes chiottes n'en voudraient pas



moi aussi je t'aime mon biquet


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;..
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
.&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;





```
.&#8230;:):):)&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:):):)&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:):):)&#8230;&#8230;:)
:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)..:)
:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:).:)&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:)..:)
:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:).:)&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:)..:)
:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)&#8230;:)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;:)..:)
.&#8230;:):):)&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:):):)&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;:):):)&#8230;.&#8230;:):):):)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
```




Je m'entraîne pour le minichat&#8230;


:love:




edit : je me rends compte que je peux pas envoyer plus de 5 smil' à la fois de le bouzin&#8230;
tout ce temps passé pour en arriver là&#8230;
j'suis déçu


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2009)

la j'encode


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> ```
> .:):):).:):):).:):):):)
> :):):):):):)..:)
> :).:).:).:).:)..:)
> ...




l'art ASCII


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> l'art ASCII



Ouais, merci 
Mais c'était pour avoir les lignes à copier-coller dans le minichat


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mars 2009)

Ya ça aussi, j'aime bien :


.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
..........................
...........................
............................
.......................................
......................... .....................
......................... .....................
......................... .....................
...........................................
....................................
..........................
..........................


----------



## vleroy (26 Mars 2009)

T'aimes bien les boules de Geisha? 

_(ce garçon est définitivement étonnant)_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

J'admire et m'effraye des possibilités offertes par l'ASCII-art, et puis vais me coucher, parce que \o²/  (J'offre un Chiantos au premier qui traduit ).


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'admire et m'effraye des possibilités offertes par l'ASCII-art, et puis vais me coucher, parce que \o²/  (J'offre un Chiantos au premier qui traduit ).



Tu bailles ? 
T'as besoin d'oxygène ?


----------



## claud (27 Mars 2009)

Je viens de mettre le premier de mes 5 rideaux (des voilages)
de fenêtres (passionnant hein ?) dans ma machine à laver...

Et j'écoute pzizz (sleep) : alors oui franchement je bâille !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Je ris à l'annonce du retour de Kim Clijsters, franchement ces sportifs qui disent qu'ils partent et qui reviennent ça me fait toujours bien marrer.

Ho puis au sujet de la fille c'est réglé, j'en ai une autre (mais on change pas de fille comme de chemise hein ) !


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2009)

Et celle-la est majeure et belle ?


----------



## macarel (27 Mars 2009)

je regarde le site macg: Fatal error, veuillez contacter un administrateur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et celle-la est majeure et belle ?



Oui et oui :love:, ça fait du bien de resortir avec une fille.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

macarel a dit:


> je regarde le site macg: Fatal error, veuillez contacter un administrateur



Pareil.... ça fait un petit moment que ça dure.
Cache vidé, cookies supprimés, erreur toujours là :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui et oui :love:, ça fait du bien de resortir avec une fille.



Ca change de la main gauche


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

macarel a dit:


> je regarde le site macg: Fatal error, veuillez contacter un administrateur





julrou 15 a dit:


> Pareil.... ça fait un petit moment que ça dure.
> Cache vidé, cookies supprimés, erreur toujours là :mouais:



Les prémisses d'un bannissement ?


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Les prémisses d'un bannissement ?



Il n'y a jamais de prémices d'un bannissement. D'ailleurs, il n'y  pas de bannissement, mais uniquement des bans, des actes immédiats qui tombent du ciel comme des fulgurances divines manifestant notre fragilité ontologique sous la toute-puissance modératrice et administrative. Notre destin se tient dans la pure immédiateté, sans aucun signe précurseur

(il fallait que ce soit dit)


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il n'y a jamais de prémices d'un bannissement. D'ailleurs, il n'y  pas de bannissement, mais uniquement des bans, des actes immédiats qui tombent du ciel comme des fulgurances divines manifestant notre fragilité ontologique sous la toute-puissance modératrice et administrative. Notre destin se tient dans la pure immédiateté, sans aucun signe précurseur
> 
> (il fallait que ce soit dit)



donc le banissement est un acte instinctif, imprévisible? Je comprends mieux le profil de recrutement du modérateur


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

la je fais mon sac  et j'encode de quoi m'occuper durant les 21 h de vol aller  j'ajoute le premier tome de la trilogie milllénium dans mon sac et je vais aller changer mes euros contre du dollars australien


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ajoute le premier tome de la trilogie milllénium dans mon sac



tu lis maintenant? tu sais que cela risque de te faire progresser en orthographe


----------



## Bassman (27 Mars 2009)

Me suis toujours demandé comment CouleurSud fait pour faire des phrases super intelligentes, philosophes et tout, alors qu'il cite François Valéry dans sa signature.

Et si je cite Didier Barbelivien dans la mienne, vais-je écrire des trucs super intellos ?


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> tu lis maintenant? tu sais que cela risque de te faire progresser en orthographe



la dyslexie et la méthode globale l'ont déjà eu


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la *je vais mon sac*  et j'encode de quoi m'occuper durant les 21 h de vol aller  j'ajoute le premier tome de la trilogie milllénium dans mon sac et je vais aller changer mes euros contre du dollars australien



Ah ouais !? 








Bassman a dit:


> Me suis toujours demandé comment CouleurSud fait pour faire des phrases super intelligentes, philosophes et tout, alors qu'il cite *François Valéry* dans sa signature.
> 
> Et si je cite Didier Barbelivien dans la mienne, vais-je écrire des trucs super intellos ?



Oui oui, François Valéry, un poète...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Me suis toujours demandé comment CouleurSud fait pour faire des phrases super intelligentes, philosophes et tout, alors qu'il cite François Valéry dans sa signature.
> 
> Et si je cite Didier Barbelivien dans la mienne, vais-je écrire des trucs super intellos ?



Ce dont je suis sûr, c'est qu'en reprenant les annonces chocs de la maison de valérie tu vas te faire des tas d'amies


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Je mange ça






comme ce qu'on trouve sur les aires d'autoroutes, miam :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Je raccroche le téléphone en me rendant compte que je n'avais pas dit ce que j'avais à dire.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

la je viens de me rendre compte que le mec de celio a oublier de me virer les 3 antivols de paires des de chaussettes, maintenant je sais comment ça ce retire


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2009)

Ben avec un aimant.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

Non il est pas magnétique  il fallait un tourne vis fin et long pour le débloquer. 

Sino je mange des m&m's après m'etre fait draguer par collégiennes, j'aurai préféré des lycéene :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sino je mange des m&m's après m'etre fait draguer par collégiennes, j'aurai préféré des lycéene :love:



C'est la saison, elles sont toutes après nous :mouais:.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

Sinonmon RER E arrive


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinonmon RER E arrive


Comme tous les jours...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinonmon RER E arrive



Ya José Bové aussi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

Je viens de me prendre une grosse bâche aux résultats d'un internat blanc... si c'est comme ça en juin, je vais redoubler


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je viens de me prendre une grosse bâche aux résultats d'un internat blanc... si c'est comme ça en juin, je vais redoubler



a mon retour de vacances je te prend en mains


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mouarf! L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité



Ouah attends, tu compares l'incomparable et tu fais preuve d'un manque de goût impardonnable ! 

Pour la peine tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a mon retour de vacances je te prend en mains



Elle va faire des progrès en orthographe.


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

Je viens de me vomir dans la bouche, mais c'est pas très intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Comment veux-tu vomir autrement que dans la bouche


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comment veux-tu vomir autrement que dans la bouche



On peut vomir dans un pot de fleur, mais jamais autrement que par la bouche. Là j'ai vomis dans ma bouche, sans pour autant y faire pousser de fleurs 

C'est une simple remontée gastrique en fait, mais je voulais vous épater


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Je viens de me vomir dans la bouche, mais c'est pas très intéressant



Ah si c'est pas mal 
Tu as ré-ingurgité du coup ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mars 2009)

Je tends une cuvette à kuep.


----------



## vleroy (27 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je tends une cuvette à kuep.



Mouais, vaut mieux les abattre quand ils sont à ce stade


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a mon retour de vacances je te prend en mains


La pauvre !...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

C'est gentil, mackie, mais je tiens à avoir les deux points d'orthographe sur chaque dossier .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

AppleCare commandé, un peu de tranquillité .


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est gentil, mackie, mais je tiens à avoir les deux points d'orthographe sur chaque dossier .



nous ferons que des cours de langue alors


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

Le problème, c'est que les cours de langue par correspondance, ça sert pas à grand'chose


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> AppleCare commandé, un peu de tranquillité .



C'est quoi ?


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que les cours de langue par correspondance, ça sert pas à grand'chose



je réserve a corail pour venir bien sur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

@ mackie : non, te dérange pas, va, tu as sûrement mieux à faire, et puis tu sais bien que tu serais malade dans le train 

Sinon, je viens de voir le professeur Lantieri à la télé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Maxillooooooo :love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> @ mackie : non, te dérange pas, va, tu as sûrement mieux à faire, et puis tu sais bien que tu serais malade dans le train



je ne suis jamais malade en train


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

Et moi je suis sûre que si  Puis le Théoz, il faut pas croire la propagande de la SNCF, c'est un tocard qui a servi aux transports de prisonniers pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, vaut mieux éviter d'y monter


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2009)

je passerai par Lyon, les clermontois comprendront 

sinon je vérifie que mes sacs soient ok, demain lever a 3h30 :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je passerai par Lyon, les clermontois comprendront
> 
> sinon je vérifie que mes sacs soient ok, demain lever a 3h30 :rateau:



Pas sûr que ça soit mieux, Lyon-Clermont, c'est en TER !... 

Mais si tu passes par Lyon, je peux t'héberger hein...  
(bon ok, ça sera peut-être moins bien que chez MarieStockholm, mais bon...   )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

C'est pas sûr  Je ne sais pas cuisiner et j'habite chez mes parents


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mars 2009)

Oh le constat d'échec!


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh le constat d'échec!



Ouais...

C'est Mackie qui va être déçue... 


Bon, faut prévenir Pierre-Auvergne maintenant...


----------



## ari51 (28 Mars 2009)

Je règle le compte a quels que islamophobes/racistes sur dailymotion


----------



## macinside (28 Mars 2009)

C'est pas gravr Marie je sais faire (un peu) la cuisine

Sinon la j'attend mon vol pour Londre


----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

je me jette à l'eau

_(comprend qui veut comprendre)_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Je pars au marché faire quelques emplettes.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je me jette à l'eau
> 
> _(comprend qui veut comprendre)_



Tu vas à la piscine de si bonne heure un samedi matin ? Tu prends ton bain annuel ? Tu te jettes dans la Manche pour fêter le 28 Mars ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Mars 2009)

là je me remets de mes émotions de la soirée d'hier soir au Pot au Lait :sleep: bonne ambiance etc etc mais pas toujours évident le réveil et le travail qui le suit   :love:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2009)

Je lis les archives du minibar, enfin cette nuit :



			
				bobby a dit:
			
		

> J'ai noté que je suis nettement moins crédible quand je sens l'alcool



 

Pareil... j'ai même raté un entretien d'embauche à cause de ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2009)

Je me prépare à y aller...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je me prépare à y aller...



Je vous soutiens...


----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je vous soutiens...



intellectuellement bien sûr, mais c'est déjà  ça :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> intellectuellement bien sûr, mais c'est déjà  ça :rateau:



Pour une victime de la raison d'Etat... oui, je ne peux faire autre chose que de soutenir...

Ce procès a été un scandale, un simulacre de justice...


----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour une victime de la raison d'Etat... oui, je ne peux faire autre chose que de soutenir...
> 
> Ce procès a été un scandale, un simulacre de justice...



je dis pas le contraire, je dis juste que dans quelques heures d'autres préoccupations personnelles ou collectives feront que le gars colonna va se cogner 22 ans à l'ombre dans l'indifférence la plus totale... Comme d'hab... Mais que le soutien éphémère et très peu engagé de tous doit sûrement le toucher


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je dis pas le contraire, je dis juste que dans quelques heures d'autres préoccupations personnelles ou collectives feront que le gars colonna va se cogner 22 ans à l'ombre dans l'indifférence la plus totale... Comme d'hab... Mais que le soutien éphémère et très peu engagé de tous doit sûrement le toucher



Mmmm  Pas certain, ça, si la France est un pays de girouettes, la Corse est l'exception qui confirme la règle, ses natifs ont de la suite dans les idées, on peut leur faire confiance pour que le dossier Colonna reste un dossier "d'actualité" assez longtemps


----------



## vleroy (28 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmm  Pas certain, ça, si la France est un pays de girouettes, la Corse est l'exception qui confirme la règle, ses natifs ont de la suite dans les idées, on peut leur faire confiance pour que le dossier Colonna reste un dossier "d'actualité" assez longtemps



Là je partage ton avis 
Je parlais de l'opinion générale en France dont Julrou s'exprimant ainsi est le parfait prototype (ma remarque n'a rien de négatif à son égard)
Je partage d'ailleurs avec lui cette gerbe qu'inspire notre société


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je me prépare à y aller...



Si j'étais dans une autre île, la tienne, mon chemin serait aussi tout tracé. Je marcherais à côté de toi .  Ce procès est scandaleux 

(mais c'est comme si j'y étais)



julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour une victime de la raison d'Etat... oui, je ne peux faire autre chose que de soutenir...
> 
> Ce procès a été un scandale, un simulacre de justice...



Ce n'est même plus de la raison d'Etat, car dans raison d'Etat, il y a quand même "raison" (fausse , détournée, dénaturée, certes). Là, c'est de la "*passion* d'Etat", de la vengeance d'Etat, comme avec Baader, Meinhof, Rouillan, Ménigon, etc.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je dis pas le contraire, je dis juste que dans quelques heures d'autres préoccupations personnelles ou collectives feront que le gars colonna va se cogner 22 ans à l'ombre dans l'indifférence la plus totale... Comme d'hab... Mais que le soutien éphémère et *très peu engagé* de tous doit sûrement le toucher



Certains plus que d'autres, hein... :mouais:



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce n'est même plus de la raison d'Etat, car dans raison d'Etat, il y a quand même "raison" (fausse , détournée, dénaturée, certes). Là, c'est de la "*passion* d'Etat", de la vengeance d'Etat, comme avec Baader, Meinhof, Rouillan, Ménigon, etc.



Coupat...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce n'est même plus de la raison d'Etat, car dans raison d'Etat, il y a quand même "raison" (fausse , détournée, dénaturée, certes). Là, c'est de la "*passion* d'Etat", de la vengeance d'Etat



Jusque là, ça va !



CouleurSud a dit:


> comme avec Baader, Meinhof, Rouillan, Ménigon, etc.



Mais là, non ! Ceux là, leur culpabilité était clairement établie, et les faits admis par eux même (pour ne pas dire "revendiqués"), tout le contraire du cas de Colonna !

Colonna, je ne sais pas s'il est innocent ou coupable, mais ce dont je suis certain, c'est que ceux qui l'ont condamné ne le savent pas non plus, et ça, ça fait une énorme différence avec les cas des gens que tu cites !


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais là, non ! Ceux là, leur culpabilité était clairement établie, et les faits admis par eux même (pour ne pas dire "revendiqués"), tout le contraire du cas de Colonna !
> 
> Colonna, je ne sais pas s'il est innocent ou coupable, mais ce dont je suis certain, c'est que ceux qui l'ont condamné ne le savent pas non plus, et ça, ça fait une énorme différence avec les cas des gens que tu cites !



Sans vouloir parler à sa place et interpréter sa pensée, il me semble que sa comparaison portait sur la raison d'état (ou la _passion_ d'état qu'il décrit), pas sur la culpabilité des types...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sans vouloir parler à sa place et interpréter sa pensée, il me semble que sa comparaison portait sur la raison d'état (ou la _passion_ d'état qu'il décrit), pas sur la culpabilité des types...


Pareil...
J'ai lu ça, comme ça, aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Je poste d'un cybercafé, j'ai plus de connexions internet .


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je poste d'un cybercafé, j'ai plus de connexions internet .



Belle occaze pour une cure de désintoxication


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Oui mais je n'ai plus la télévision non plus, je sais plus rien faire .


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui mais je n'ai plus la télévision non plus, je sais plus rien faire .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Je vais m'y mettre ce week-end, allez je vous laisse.

Bonne soirée les amis .


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mars 2009)

Tu peux toujours demander à Angie de t'apprendre :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Mars 2009)

Je prépare la tise pour ce soir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je prépare la tise pour ce soir


Pas trop chaud, le lait. Tu pourrais te brûler.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Mars 2009)

Pas de soucis, j'prends que du jus d'orange ; j'avais pensé au coca, mais avec les bulles ça peut être dangereux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2009)

Bon, on s'est un peu fait gazer la gueule et assourdir par leurs grenades à la con... Mais le tout dans une ambiance très digne et bon enfant... 
Je garde surtout l'image de ce vieux Monsieur très digne adressant des bras d'honneurs agacés aux mecs des RG perchés sur les toits avec leurs appareils photo... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Coupat...



Oui... Lui, il ne faut pas l'oublier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

C'est l'heure ! On coupe les lumières jusqu'à 21 h 30 et on fait tourner mac, machine à laver, micro ondes et tout le toutim !


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mars 2009)

j'attends ma pizza et puis  ....surement au lit tout de suite apres....

trop crevé pour la fete  ce soir :rateau:


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Lui, il ne faut pas l'oublier.



*Oui*, il ne faudrait pas.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2009)

la j attend que le plein de l avion soit fait


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2009)

c'est cool l'internet avec la Wii :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Pistocolle, fil de cuivre émaillé et zippo.


----------



## Chang (29 Mars 2009)

... en attendant la gueule de bois ...  ...


----------



## yret (29 Mars 2009)

Bon pour ma part, encore une petite séance de nage en piscine ... chinoise ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

D.ieu Internet est revenu .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2009)

Je baille. Saloperie de changement d'heure !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (29 Mars 2009)

Je ne me suis jamais levé aussi tôt un dimanche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je ne me suis jamais levé aussi tôt un dimanche !



Attends le GP du Japon


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mars 2009)

J'explique comment marche le forum à ma soeur


----------



## vleroy (29 Mars 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'explique comment marche le forum à ma soeur



Elle finira bien par apprendre tes petits trafics


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Présente la nous après .


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Elle finira bien par apprendre tes petits trafics



C'est pas parce que ton avatar ne fait plus peur que je lui dirais que t'es sympa


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Présente la nous après .



We'll see....:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mars 2009)

Le jour où tu l'amèneras, faudra bannir Mackie, sinon elle ne reviendra pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Là, je viens de finir de regarder le GP d'Australie, parce que faut pas déconner, la F1 c'est important, mais moins que la grass'mat quand même (merci la Freebox v5) :rateau:


----------



## LeSqual (29 Mars 2009)

InDesign....

Mise en page le dimanche, pour client pressé du lundi

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

J'ai vraiment pas envie de bosser Pourtant il faudrait


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mars 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'ai vraiment pas envie de bosser Pourtant il faudrait



+ 10 000...


----------



## aCLR (29 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> + 10 000...



Ouais, mais si c'est des kopek/an ça vaut pas le coup


----------



## Pitchoune (29 Mars 2009)

Je mets à jour la compta du Squal... passionnant :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Je viens de voir une pièce de théâtre que j'ai bien aimé sur la comparaison chien/homme.
C'est du théâtre amateur et c'était intéressant et portant à la réflexion !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ... en attendant la gueule de bois ...  ...



Même pas, finalement.


----------



## teo (29 Mars 2009)

Je sors de ma tanière pour aller m'abreuver (bière ou pastis) parmi loups et ours, mes congénères. Ca faisait longtemps. C'était encore l'été ou l'automne&#8230; hibernation quand tu nous tiens :woof:


_Ah ben tiens&#8230; 8888 messages, pour la peine._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Un p'tit verre de 






À votre bonne santé .


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2009)

Je me dis que ce serait toujours ça de gagné si je bossais sur mes cours de demain.
Mais en même temps je me dis que je ne suis pas vraiment payé pour bosser 7j/7 ... Zutre !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mars 2009)

Ai eu le tort d'allumer la télé...
Entendu la voix d'Anne Roumanoff...
Éprouvé une sympathie accrue pour des bienfaiteurs comme Patrice Alègre...
Stop.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2009)

L'histoire des 45 heures / semaine m'a titillé. 
J'ai fait des recherches, et j'avoue que c'est vrai. S'il faut s'en référer aux textes officiels nous sommes en effet à 42 heures / semaines ramenés à 45 pour compenser les vacances excédentaires. 
Nous sommes en effet *annualisés sur dix mois de travail et avec trois semaines de congé payés*. Nous n'avons profité d'aucun des avantages accumulés par tous les autres salariés depuis les années cinquante.
Tout est clairement expliqué dans cet excellent article

Le prof ne dit rien, sert les dents et encaisse. Pas mal s'en sont sorti assez bien mais d'autres ont salement morflé. En fait nous bossons de plus en plus mal dans des conditions de plus en plus mauvaises. Il faudrait que ça se sache, ainsi que les disparités dont j'ai déjà parlé qui sont tout à fait visibles (et pour ce que j'ai pu apprendre dans des discussions privées encore largement sous-évalués, qui ira en effet avouer qu'il ne bosse pas du tout en dehors des cours ?). Ici encore on peut donc trouver un exemple de ces différences qui est encore discutable à mon sens (le maxi est vrai, le mini ne l'est pas).

Si on se demande encore pourquoi nous avons laissé faire ainsi, il suffit de lire les quelques commentaires haineux qui font suite à l'article que je cite pour comprendre : trop peur de l'opinion publique qui nous considère comme des "nantis". 

Après on s'étonne que l'école se casse la gueule. 
Remettons les professeurs au centre de l'école !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Oui, mais là, t'es pas dans le bon fil


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Le jour où tu l'amèneras, faudra bannir Mackie, sinon elle ne reviendra pas


 
mais je suis toujours la  le vol fut super long, mais il ne savent ni faire de cafe ni faire de pain 

sinon je viens de me rentre compte que je me ne suis un Paris- Sydney Via Londre et Singapour sans dormir :O


----------



## Chang (30 Mars 2009)

T'as fini la trilogie Millenium au moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Lever et je suis malade, fièvre mais pas du samedi soir ni même du dimanche.

Celle du lundi matin, fais chier.


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

Là, j'essaye d'émerger après un pur Week End, plein de souvenir déjà en tête. Ca va pas être fastoche quand même la journée.

Ah et pis je me demande si Tintin a eu les messages de pôpa et môman :love: 


Pikatchou !


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> T'as fini la trilogie Millenium au moins ?



j'ai presque finit le premier tome 

sinon je squat l'applestore, aller savoir pourquoi a cote de moi il y a des francais qui veulent acheter un mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

Là, je m'apprête à porter ma voiture au garage, quand j'y ajoute de l'huile, j'ai l'impression qu'elle tombe directement par terre


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je m'apprête à porter ma voiture au garage, quand j'y ajoute de l'huile, j'ai l'impression qu'elle tombe directement par terre


Mets un bouchon !...


----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mets un bouchon !...



une autre piste: ouvrir le bouchon


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mets un bouchon !...





vleroy a dit:


> une autre piste: ouvrir le bouchon



Je trouve que vous poussez le bouchon un peu loin, là


----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je trouve que vous poussez le bouchon un peu loin, là



le meilleur bouchon, c'est le lyonnais


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Je croyais qu'en rebasculant sur un jour de semaine j'aurais plus envie de travailler : en fait, non !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> le meilleur bouchon, c'est le lyonnais



Oh, dans les artères de la région parisienne (et dans celles de certains de ses habitants), il y en a de pas mal ausi


----------



## vleroy (30 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, dans les artères de la région parisienne (et dans celles de certains de ses habitants), il y en a de pas mal ausi



Mon petit bouchon :love:


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2009)

J'me pose la question si kebab ou pas kebab là? Est-ce bien raisonnable?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Mars 2009)

Je me prépare mentalement à passer aussi bien que possible les deux prochaines heures...


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> J'me pose la question si kebab ou pas kebab là? Est-ce bien raisonnable?





J'ai fais chinois ce midi moi


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2009)

Et une p'tite ronflette, après ?!... 
(je ronfle, tu ronfles, etc...)


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2009)

vu la tête dans le pâté que j'ai, avoir mangé ou pas reste anecdotique sur la ronflette que j'ai envie de piquer 


Là j'regarde mon futur tatouage que Ned il a dessiné :love: J'ai hâte :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h47 ----------

Et là j'viens de commander une sérigraphie à mon Ned préféré :love: Ca fera top dans mon futur appart


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mars 2009)

Je suis malade.

Ou pas. 

Mais à la maison. Je regarde une vérité qui dérange.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je regarde une vérité qui dérange.


 
Néttoie ton miroir - si ça se trouve, t'es pas si mal dans un miroir propre.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Néttoie ton miroir - si ça se trouve, t'es pas si mal dans un miroir propre.



Ouarf.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ouarf.


 
Ca y est !
J'ai compris.

Ce n'est pas ton miroir qui est crade, ce sont tes lunettes !

Alors : je suis un être humain, pas un caniche nain, il est inutile de me parler dans le langage des caniches nains, je ne le comprend pas.
(Sans compter que d'après un labrador de mes amis presque trilingue, il est assez probable que tu aies fait une faute d'accord dans ta réponse...)

ta solution ?
VU !


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

Aller je retourne au boulot&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca y est !
> J'ai compris.
> 
> Ce n'est pas ton miroir qui est crade, ce sont tes lunettes !
> ...



Grâce à toi, ma culture prend de l'ampleur. Je ne savais pas du tout que les caniche nains faisaient "ouarf". Mais, comme toi (j'imagine), j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver la bonne méthode pour assimiler les bases syntaxiques et sémantiques du langage canichenanesque.
A la décharge de PA, il faut convenir de la subtilité des règles de cette belle langue


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Grâce à toi, ma culture prend de l'ampleur. Je ne savais pas du tout que les caniche nains faisaient "ouarf". Mais, comme toi (j'imagine), j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver la bonne méthode pour assimiler les bases syntaxiques et sémantiques du langage canichenanesque.
> A la décharge de PA, il faut convenir de la subtilité des règles de cette belle langue


 
Oh attention, mon culturophile coloré du sud !
PA a dit "Ouarf" et non "ouarf" - l'accent tonique du caniche nain étant, semble-t-il, sur le début des mots.
Sinon, tu sombre vite dans un des multiples patois régionaux des basset arthésiens ou des dogues vénitiens.

Mais là encore, je parle sous le contrôle du labrador trilingue de mes amis, car, hélas, j'ignore tout du caniche nain.

Et la traduction avec cet ami n'est guère aisée, vu que notre conversation à lieu en chat siamois - seule langue que nous ayons en commun et, malheureusement, loin d'être parmis celles que nous maîtrisons le mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh attention, mon culturophile coloré du sud !
> PA a dit "Ouarf" et non "ouarf" - l'accent tonique du caniche nain étant, semble-t-il, sur le début des mots.
> Sinon, tu sombre vite dans un des multiples patois régionaux des basset arthésiens ou des dogues vénitiens.
> 
> ...



Tu devrais te mettre au carpe (diem), comme ça, tu pourrais causer dans les bulles, comme un vrai héro de BD !


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais je suis toujours la  le vol fut super long, mais il ne savent ni faire de cafe ni faire de pain
> 
> sinon je viens de me rentre compte que je me ne suis un Paris- Sydney Via Londre et Singapour sans dormir :O



Ca t'arrive de te relire ?


Non ?...


----------



## sevensword7 (30 Mars 2009)

Je croque dans la pomme .... et à pleine dent .

Elle est un peu acide mais il y a de la pectine dedans comme dirait l'autre.


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Je croque dans la pomme .... et à pleine dent .
> 
> Elle est un peu acide mais il y a de la pectine dedans comme dirait l'autre.





C'est même très utile d'en manger en cas d'incident nucléaire.
Pour l'instant tu fais de la prévention du risque 



La pause est finie, j'y retourne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Je me prépare une bonne dose d'aspirine, quel mal de tête (sans être parti à Lille ).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

J'y crois pas, j'ai finalement bossé comme un malade, mes rapports ont bien avancé et j'ai le même fruit que Sarkozy !


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2009)

Je commence ma classe PAC demain.
Je dois préparer un exemple pour éveiller le talent créatif des enfants que je vais rencontrer.
iTunes est lancé, y'a plus qu'à&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Je me prépare une bonne tartine avec de la marmelade, une bonne dose de vitamines et en route pour le sport mais je m'avance un peu il est tôt .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Là, quand je vois l'effet d'une heure de décalage horaire sur moi, j'imagine la tête de Mackie au réveil, avec ses 10 heures


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2009)

Si j'ai bien suivi, pas forcément pire qu'après quelques binouzes au Lou...


Ca s'appelle la caporectomie


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Si j'ai bien suivi, pas forcément pire qu'après quelques binouzes au Lou...



"quelques binouzes" signifie "deux Kwak" chez lui comprenne qui pourra


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Une coquille s'est glissée lors de la publication du post d'alèm.

Il fallait lire une kwak et demie et non deux. Les lecteurs avertis auront rectifié d'eux même


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une coquille s'est glissée lors de la publication du post d'alèm.
> 
> Il fallait lire une kwak et demie et non deux. Les lecteurs avertis auront rectifié d'eux même



Il aurait fait un couac ? Quoi que &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il n'y a personne ou quoi dans le forum photo !?!?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2009)

Avec le soleil qui pointe, sont tous partis en vadrouille. 
T'auras une réponse ce soir, ou demain&#8230; 






Faut que j'aille à la banque et chez le boucher


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

_Parlez-moi de la pluie et non pas du beau temps_
_le beau temps me hérisse et m'fait grincer des dents_
_(pom pom pom pom)_
_le bel azur me met en ra-age..._


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2009)

C'est sûr que les jours de pluie sont peu nombreux pour un printemps
Cela fait le bonheur des présentateurs météo
_Encore une belle journée demain_
Et cet été on aura droit à
_Ne lavez pas votre voiture les nappes phréatiques sont au plus bas_


Ce coup-ci, je file


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2009)

moi je vais me coucher, demain il fera 37 au centre du pays :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> moi je vais me coucher, demain il fera 37 au centre du pays :rateau:



en farenheit? Oula, couvre toi


----------



## rizoto (31 Mars 2009)

Je me demande ce que je fais la, au bureau


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mars 2009)

Je me prend la tête...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

Là, je commence doucement à préparer mes petites affaires pour mon RdV de 14H30 &#8230; Installation d'une barrette mémoire et d'un graveur de DVD dans le PC de mon client &#8230; La boutique Jeff de Bruges locale :rateau:

En plus, la gérante est une amie de longue date, je vous dis rien &#8230; Vous m'avez compris


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> En plus, la gérante est une amie de longue date, je vous dis rien  Vous m'avez compris


Je ne sais pas, non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, non...



J'ai écrit "une amie", pas "une petite amie", obsédé


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En plus, la gérante est une amie de longue date, je vous dis rien  Vous m'avez compris



Non, mais cela ne nous regarde pas. 

D'ailleurs on ne te lit même pas.


----------



## rizoto (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je commence doucement à préparer mes petites affaires pour mon RdV de 14H30 &#8230; Installation d'une barrette mémoire et d'un graveur de DVD dans le PC de mon client &#8230; La boutique Jeff de Bruges locale :rateau:
> 
> En plus, la gérante est une amie de longue date, je vous dis rien &#8230; Vous m'avez compris





Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai écrit "une amie", pas "une petite amie", obsédé



Bah plus t'en dis et moins je comprends. Tu vas réparer la photocopieuse?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bah plus t'en dis et moins je comprends. Tu vas réparer la photocopieuse?



Bon, cherchez pas, vous allez vous péter un neurone. je les dégusterais à votre santé


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai écrit "une amie", pas "une petite amie", obsédé


Héhé©...
Ça pouvait s'interpréter de différentes façons... 
Gourmandise... ou... gourmandise...


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ()
> En plus, la gérante est une amie de longue date, je vous dis rien  Vous m'avez compris





Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai écrit "une amie", pas "une petite amie", obsédé



Ouais mais ton  laissait la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres 

Bon allez. Miam.


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, cherchez pas, vous allez vous péter un neurone. je les dégusterais à votre santé



bon là maintenant on te comprend mieux. Ce qui m'inspire cet appel à la prudence pour qu'on retombe pas dans l'autre cas: le chocolat c'est aphrodisiaque 
Donc modération sieur Pascal


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

De toute façon, du moment qu'il prend ses précautions. 

Mais cela ne nous regarde pas.


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

Je me régale d'avoir eu le déclic à l'écoute de _Tricky Tricky_ sur le dernier Röyksopp, _Junior_.

"Is six afraid of seven, cause seven eight nine? " J'adore de plus en plus la langue anglaise, ses jeux de mots et ses subtilités :love:
Il me suffit de peu parfois


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Là je me dis que j'ai encore pas mal de boulot pour arriver à faire de meilleures photos, mais ça me donne envie de bouger avec mon appareil autour du cou :love:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> (...) mais ça me donne envie de bouger avec mon appareil autour du cou :love:


Fais un pas de danse !... 
Bouge ton corps...


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je me dis que j'ai encore pas mal de boulot pour arriver à faire de meilleures photos, mais ça me donne envie de bouger avec mon appareil autour du cou :love:





tirhum a dit:


> Fais un pas de danse !...
> Bouge ton corps...



iriez-vous jusqu'à penser qu'avec un gros télé et son cache, ce serait un piège à fille  
Enfin chacun pêche comme il le sent


----------



## Bassman (31 Mars 2009)

Mais enfin ! 
Ne dis pas devant tout le monde comme ça que la nature a été fort généreuse avec moi  :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Mars 2009)

Je prépare demain qui n'est pas un jour comme les autres...


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2009)

Ouais, je sais. J'ai rendez-vous avec mon banquier. Quand on m'a proposé la date, j'ai eu comme un sourire 
Faut que je lui trouve un truc rigolo


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Mais enfin !
> Ne dis pas devant tout le monde comme ça que la nature a été fort généreuse avec moi  :rose:


 
Pas la peine, tu sais, tout le monde est au courant que tu es très...





...poilu.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mars 2009)

*PUTAIN DE MERDE...

BLOCAGE REJETTE IL Y A 10 MINUTES !!!*   


Ca faisait un mois que ça tenait... Fais chier tiens...


----------



## vleroy (31 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *PUTAIN DE MERDE...
> 
> BLOCAGE REJETTE IL Y A 10 MINUTES !!!*
> 
> ...



ah ça je te confirme :rose:
fallait que ça tombe sur moi pour te dire qu'on s'en cogne 
bon ben c'est fait


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mars 2009)

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je prépare demain qui n'est pas un jour comme les autres...



Pareillement mais je t'en demande pas plus .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *PUTAIN DE MERDE...
> 
> BLOCAGE REJETTE IL Y A 10 MINUTES !!!*
> 
> ...



Sinon, il y a kékun qui sait de quoi ki cause ? 





vleroy a dit:


> Donc modération sieur Pascal



Te biles pas, la modération, c'est une vocation, chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a kékun qui sait de quoi ki cause ?



Je crois qu'ils parlent des branleurs d'étudiants dans notre genre.


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2009)

ben ouaip normal, faut arrêter la grève avant les vacances,  c'est dans les règles.


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

Je viens de guignoliser ma tronche à l'aide du guignolotron. Le résultat est ma foi fort décevant. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

J'admire que le soleil soit encore là, ça donne la pêche :love:.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, il y a kékun qui sait de quoi ki cause ?



Ah ben ça m'étonne pas, ça, les médias n'en parlent pas... 



Khyu a dit:


> Je crois qu'ils parlent des branleurs d'étudiants dans notre genre.








Grug a dit:


> ben ouaip normal, faut arrêter la grève avant les vacances,  c'est dans les règles.



Normalement, les règles, c'est d'aller jusqu'aux vacances, de faire un break pendant, puis de reprendre après.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

Je viens d'avoir les résultats de l'ECN blanc d'Aventis, ça va, c'est pas aussi pire que ce que je croyais . Et là, j'attends un conseiller au tel pour savoir combien il y avait d'inscrits, parce que ces glandus ont oublié de mettre le nombre de candidats sur leur site :rateau:


----------



## Lalla (31 Mars 2009)

Jje suis des liens, de sites en sites et je tombe sur celui-ci.
Le site &#8220;So_Many_A_Second&#8221;, explore l&#8217;idée simple d&#8217;expliquer tout ce qui se passe par seconde en ayant recours à une animation flash simple mais efficace.
Exemple: production d'ordinateurs par secondes dans le monde
Le plus impressionnant visuellement selon moi, c'est le nombre d'arbres coupés par secondes dans le monde (et je ne vous parle pas du nombre de connexions aux sites de Q, ça fait planter l'animation Flash! )

Voilà


----------



## macinside (31 Mars 2009)

la il est 7:43 du matin, il flotte comme vache qui pisse et j'attend mom car pour l'aeroport


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la il est 7:43 du matin, il flotte comme vache qui pisse et j'attend mom car pour l'aeroport



Ben ici, il fait un temps magnifique, et les températures remontent (plus de 20 pour ce ouiqueinde)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'attend mom car pour l'aeroport



Ouah, tu progresses en anglais dis donc: «J'attends maman qui vient me chercher en voiture pour l'aéroport»?


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la il est 7:43 du matin, il flotte comme vache qui pisse et j'attend mom car pour l'aeroport



Ca te plais pas ? Tu repars deja ? ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Je me prépare pour un stage en entreprise, j'espère que ça se passera bien :affraid:.


----------



## rizoto (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me prépare pour un stage en entreprise, j'espère que ça se passera bien :affraid:.



Je viens d'arriver au taf, j'ai la tête dans le cul ...  J'attend un danois qui doit me former a un super logiciel de statistique. :sleep:

EDIT : 3000 Messages !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Avril 2009)

Je découvre Spotify. Et je révise mon contrôle de Physique-Chimie. Et puis j'hésite encore entre S et ES... 

Et au passage, je félicite Marie Stockolm pour sa réussite "partielle"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ca te plais pas ? Tu repars deja ? ...  ...



Non, là, il est en Australie, il va juste faire un pique nique dans le patelin d'à côté &#8230; à 1500 Km de bush* de là 

EDIT ; (*) Mais nan ! Pas George


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, il est en Australie, il va juste faire un pique nique dans le patelin d'à côté  à 1500 Km de bush* de là
> 
> EDIT ; (*) Mais nan ! Pas George



Ben c'est a dire que si c'est pour visiter Perth ou  Alice Springs, il en fera vite le tour ... 

En poussant un peu plus au sud d'Alice Springs, tu peux voir Uluru et la ca vaut deja plus le coup pour un pique nique (meme si yen a d'autres plus beaux des gros cailloux tout beaux, juste a cote) ...  ...


----------



## DeepDark (1 Avril 2009)

J'attend mon rendez-vous


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Avril 2009)

Je lis le menu de la cantine et je me dis que ça me dit bien ce plat:

Crémeux de chèvre frais aux herbes, 
miel, concombre, pomelos, câpres, 
estragon, mozzarella, huile 
et feuille de sauge frite

Mmmmmmmh j'ai faim


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Je lis le menu de la cantine et je me dis que ça me dit bien ce plat:
> 
> Crémeux de chèvre frais aux herbes,
> miel, concombre, pomelos, câpres,
> ...




... tiens, aujourdh'ui on avait du riz a la cantoche nous ... comme hier ...  ...

et comme demain


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Là, je boule rouge Chang


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je boule rouge Chang



et comme ils disent en chine, si toi tu sais pas pourquoi, lui oui


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je boule rouge Chang



C'est pas bien d'etre rancunier ...  ... 



> et comme ils disent en chine, si toi tu sais pas pourquoi, lui oui



Je sais parfaitement le pourquoi du comment ... et j'assume entierement mon role de citoyen de ce forum pour lequel l'Ordre et la Discipline se doivent d'en incarner les fondements ... re- ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me prépare pour un stage en entreprise, j'espère que ça se passera bien :affraid:.



Stage accepté :love:, c'est la fête .


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je sais parfaitement le pourquoi du comment ...



on dit la même chose  



Chang a dit:


> ...  et j'assume entierement mon role de citoyen de ce forum pour lequel l'Ordre et la Discipline se doivent d'en incarner les fondements ... re- ...



 et


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Stage accepté :love:, c'est la fête .



Y a de quoi ! Bravo ! 

Allez, zou. C'est parti pour l'allemand. :sleep:


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Je lis le menu de la cantine et je me dis que ça me dit bien ce plat:
> 
> Crémeux de chèvre frais aux herbes,
> miel, concombre, pomelos, câpres,
> ...


 
C'était bon


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2009)

ça en a l'air en tout cas :love: 

là j'attends la fin de mon travail (j'ai bien le temps :rateau: ) pour rentrer chez moi faire le premier BBQ de la saison :love: :style:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je boule rouge Chang



Le bouler _jaune_, tu pouvais pas ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




Modern__Thing a dit:


> ... pour rentrer chez moi faire le premier BBQ de la saison :love: :style:



sous un abri rwandais comme au dernier Cirque à Lille ?


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Avril 2009)

Là, j'ai collé un poisson en papier dans le dos de mon chef


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ... tiens, aujourdh'ui on avait du riz a la cantoche nous ... comme hier ...  ...


 
Ils aiment faire du riz le plaisir.



Chang a dit:


> j'assume entierement mon role de citoyen de ce forum pour lequel l'Ordre et la Discipline se doivent d'en incarner les fondements


 
ça constipe, le riz.


----------



## itako (1 Avril 2009)

J'ai essayé brush sur iphone :


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2009)

Là maintenant?



vleroy a dit:


> et




Je me dis que vleroy n'a pas l'air de maitriser toutes les finesses du second degré.



Du coup je repars, tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Du coup je repars, tiens.



Ouais, va te passionner pour le chronométrage un peu, au lieu de glander !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Je me suis mis de l'autobronzant ça marche vite .


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me suis mis de l'autobronzant ça marche vite .



Pas trop orange ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Jaune plutôt .


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je me dis que vleroy n'a pas l'air de maitriser toutes les finesses du second degré.



quoi ça le second degré? 

bon ben je repars aussi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> quoi ça le second degré?
> 
> bon ben je repars aussi :rateau:



Et sinon ?
Le chronométage ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Avril 2009)

Là je viens de m'essaye au HDR. Bizarre pas mal, mais rigolo comme technique


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Avril 2009)

Spaghetti Carbonara


----------



## vleroy (1 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je viens de m'essaye au HDR. Bizarre pas mal, mais rigolo comme technique



bah c'est pas mal  et puis surtout ça change des jpmiss et vleroy


----------



## DeepDark (1 Avril 2009)

Je me goinfre...

Le lapin me tentait.
Il n'est presque plus...


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2009)

Je prends des résolutions de 1er avril.
Pourquoi pas ?

Et si c'était une belle année qui commençait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------

La preuve Ribéry marque un but 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------

Ah  j'ai du rater un truc !


----------



## DeepDark (1 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> [/COLOR]La preuve Ribéry marque un but




Ah, y'a match...

A côté de la plaque cette semaine moi...

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2009)

Je respire&#8230;
J'ai enfin réussi à envoyer un fichier sur un ftp. :rose:
Et tout ça en passant par mon nouveau navigateur 
FireFox :rateau:

_Si t'es une brêle en informatique, il te restera toujours les jeux olympiques_

Et là je découvre, dans la fenêtre de réponse rapide, que l'italique est visible sans sa balise _ 

Je sens qu'il va me réserver de belles surprises ce raton-laveur&#8230;

:love:

Enfin, le plus important c'est que le fichier soit arrivé à destination.
Plus qu'à envoyer le courriel _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Un de mes chats m'a réveillé, coup de pied au cul obligatoire .


----------



## boodou (2 Avril 2009)

Attente d'un avion, dans un aéroport ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je sens qu'il va me réserver de belles surprises ce raton-laveur



Première surprise : c'est pas un raton laveur, mais un panda ! Un panda roux, pour être précis !


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Première surprise : c'est pas un raton laveur, mais un panda ! Un panda roux, pour être précis !



Je me disais aussi :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

En même temps un raton-laveur orange c'est rare. 

Ceci dit, j'ai toujours cru que c'était un renard, bêtement. 
Ben oui, avec "fox" dans le nom, j'ai fait une bête association d'idées.


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En même temps un raton-laveur orange c'est rare.



La différence n'est pas flagrante

panda roux






raton laveur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Et la petite tête bleue du FINDER ?

Un klingon ?
Un beltégueusien ?
Un stroumpf mal fait ?
Sa mère en short en Alaska (et du coup, elle a froid, elle est toute bleue)

Hein ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

Ah ben oui, je voyais ça plus noir et blanc le raton laveur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> La différence n'est pas flagrante



Pas étonnant, ce sont de proches cousins, le panda roux (ou petit panda, ou firefox en anglais) n'est pas un ursidæ, comme les autres pandas, mais bien un Procyonidae, comme le raton laveur.

Panda serait un nom dérivé du népalais poonya, qui signifie "mangeur de bambou", et donc, le point commun des différents pandas, c'est leur régime alimentaire, et non leur taxinomie !



PonkHead a dit:


> Et la petite tête bleue du FINDER ?
> 
> Un klingon ?
> Un beltégueusien ?
> ...



Ah ? J'étais persuadé que c'était une photo de toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Putain de diarrhée 

Ah! Y a ce qu'on appelle aussi, à la télévision, les campagnes jumelées.
Pendant trois semaines, ils font les dragées Fuca...  Les dragées Fuca... Voyez ??? 

- Chlaf! Faut tes prendre par deux. ça fait : un, deux, trois! Chlafff!
- Les dragées Fuca c'est un peu comme les Bisons Futés, c'est pour éliminer les bouchons, 
mais les Bisons Futés c'est sur les routes, les dragées Fuca c'est dans les chiottes quoi.
- Alors, pendant trois semaines, ils font les dragées Fuca.  Chlafff! Chlafff! Deux le matin, rien le soir.
- Pardon, monsieur, la pharmacie siou plaît?
- Suivez la ligne jaune!
- Et après. pendant trois semaines, ils font Ajax WC qui nettoie tout, du sol au plafond!
- C'est pour le cas où qui y en aurait qui atteindraient le plafond, voyez. Parce que des fois,
on n'a pas le temps de s'asseoir avec les dragées. Celui qui rentre dans les chiottes, Chlafff.
  Entièrement moucheté... C'est pour ça qu'y a des verrous dans les chiottes.
- Je m'disais : pourquoi qu'ils mettent des verrous dans les chiottes ??? De toute façon,
 le mec qui est dedans y va pas sortir hei.

-  En général il est venu de son plein gré, exprès tout seul.
- C'est pour éviter qu'il y en ait un autre qui rentre et qui a pris les dragées 
Fuca... Chlafff! Et qui vient pour la deuxième couche. Et alors :"Merde, y a quelqu'un! Merde!".
- C'est salaud.

.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Avril 2009)

Corentin, tu me fais penser au petit interlude de cette vidéo :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mV1JFgB8t34&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mV1JFgB8t34&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas étonnant, ce sont de proches cousins, le panda roux (ou petit panda, ou firefox en anglais) n'est pas un ursidæ, comme les autres pandas, mais bien un Procyonidae, comme le raton laveur.
> 
> Panda serait un nom dérivé du népalais poonya, qui signifie "mangeur de bambou", et donc, le point commun des différents pandas, c'est leur régime alimentaire, et non leur taxinomie !



Plus les jours passent et moins je doute que P77 sait ab-so-lu-ment TOUT !!! Quel que soit le sujet, la matiere, la nuance, toujours il apparait, lunettes rabaissees (admire la rime) et les n'oeils vicieux de connaissances, caracteristique commune a tous ceux qui ont parcouru le Monde, a pied ou dans les livres ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Putain de diarrhée
> 
> &#8230;



Tu pourrais au moins citer l'auteur du texte ! C'est pas parce qu'il est mort, hein qu'il faut en profiter ! :mouais:



Chang a dit:


> caracteristique commune a tous ceux qui ont parcouru le Monde, a pied ou dans les livres ...



A moto, ça compte ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [sketch reconnu d'utilité public]
> 
> .



Même en le lisant, il me fait toujours autant rire










MarieStockholm a dit:


> Corentin, tu me fais penser au petit interlude de cette vidéo :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]



Ne vois pas le rapport avec l'original   (ça démarre à 6:08)


----------



## jugnin (2 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Le lapin me tentait.



Je sais, c'est pas évident. Mais c'est non.



boodou a dit:


> Attente d'un avion, dans un aéroport ...



Tu as fort bien fait. 100 balles que dans une laverie automatique, tu l'aurais raté, hey.


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ben c'est a dire que si c'est pour visiter Perth ou  Alice Springs, il en fera vite le tour ...
> ()



Même pas vrai  J'ai passé 5 semaines dans le (sud-) ouest, entre Carnavon, Perth, Freemantle et Albany et je peux te dire que tu n'y perd pas ton temps  Perth n'a que peu d'intérêt (je préfère Freo :love mais tu ne peux restreindre WA à une ville ! C'est immense WA 2,5mio km2 (tu pars de Madrid et tu t'arrêtes en Suède).
La ballade dans la vallée des géants, Two-People's Bay National Park ou les King Waves sont :love:  _Nature is Massive there_.
Evidemment, Mackie, c'est peut-être pas ce qu'il cherche, mais ne dénigrez pas Western Australia, pleeeaze ! 

***
Et pour le panda roux / firefox, y'en a au zoo de la Palmyre en Charente-Maritime

P77 powaaaa !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et pour le panda roux / firefox, y'en a au zoo de la Palmyre en Charente-Maritime



Tiens, ça fait un bail que je n'y suis pas retourné, là, c'est pourtant pas faute de fréquenter la région  Va falloir voir ça cet été ! 



teo a dit:


> P77 powaaaa !



:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Même pas vrai  J'ai passé 5 semaines dans le (sud-) ouest, entre Carnavon, Perth, Freemantle et Albany et je peux te dire que tu n'y perd pas ton temps  Perth n'a que peu d'intérêt (je préfère Freo :love mais tu ne peux restreindre WA à une ville ! C'est immense WA 2,5mio km2 (tu pars de Madrid et tu t'arrêtes en Suède).
> La ballade dans la vallée des géants, Two-People's Bay National Park ou les King Waves sont :love:  _Nature is Massive there_.
> Evidemment, Mackie, c'est peut-être pas ce qu'il cherche, mais ne dénigrez pas Western Australia, pleeeaze !




Ouai ben de la poussiere et du bush mal peigne, tu en trouves dans tous les rades australiens de seconde zone ...  ...

Je rigooooole ...  ...

Au final, rien que pour leur accent, ca vaut le coup d'y aller, a deguster avec une Bitter locale ... :love: ...


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

A propos de bière, je me rappelle de ma cool casquette aux couleurs de la redback, une bière de l'Ouest justement 
J'aime par contre nettement moins l'araignée dont elle tire son nom 
Pour l'accent, je matais en VO le film _Newcastle_ l'autre soir, je dois dire que malgré 15 années supplémentaires à pratiquer l'anglais, je ne comprend toujours pas bien dès que le rythme est autre chose que lent  pas désagréable, juste incompréhensible 
Mackie, tu confirmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Je retrouve le forum avec joie .


----------



## DeepDark (2 Avril 2009)

Je reviens du coiffeur...

Cheveux courts, j'en pouvais plus des cheveux mi-longs :
- qui ne ressemblaient à rien
- dont on sait jamais quoi faire
- font ch*** quand il y a du vent
- sont gras en deux temps trois mouvements
- ne sèchent jamais
...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Bein je me suis fait amputer de la chevelure il y a deux mois avant d'entrer en stage et je le regrette amèrement


----------



## DeepDark (2 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bein je me suis fait amputer de la chevelure il y a deux mois avant d'entrer en stage et je le regrette amèrement&#8230;


Ça peut être long mais ça repousse 



J'en pouvais juste plus.
Sur un coup de tête.

Y m'ont poussé à bout.


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bein je me suis fait *amputer* de la chevelure il y a deux mois avant d'entrer en stage et je le regrette amèrement


Et ça fait mal ?!...


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça fait mal ?!...



Ben oué le syndrome de la chevelure fantôme.......


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ça peut être lonf mais Ça repousse



connerie 



tirhum a dit:


> Et ça fait mal ?!...







Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben oué le syndrome de la chevelure fantôme.......



Taisez-vous Monsieur


----------



## tirhum (2 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


>


Ben quoi ?!...


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben quoi ?!...



Ca dépend de la partenaire, bon bah voilà c'est dit


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Taisez-vous Monsieur



Je n'ai d'ordres à recevoir de personne Monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Je bois une coupe de champagne en vous saluant, c'est bon un bon champagne .


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je bois une coupe de champagne en vous saluant, c'est bon un bon champagne .



Envoie une caisse


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je bois une coupe de champagne en vous saluant, c'est bon un bon champagne .



ouais ouais, tu veux pas une coupe de cheveux à la place ??? C'est tendance en ce moment


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2009)

_zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiim..........tic tic tic tic....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiim.....tic tic tic....ticzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiim_

chpong!


je scanne des négatifs, quoi. :sleep:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

_@ Deepdark: après une telle coupe, faut aller dans Autoportraits _

Là je me bidonne, encore et encore devant cette parodie de Matrix, je dois vraiment être un geek ou un nerd, je ne sais pas, mais the IT Crowd, Chuck et ce genre de bêtise, je me régale :love:
A regarder jusqu'à la fin de la fin (et donc, après le splash screen final) et désolé, c'est qu'en anglais :/

[YOUTUBE]yX8yrOAjfKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je scanne des négatifs, quoi. :sleep:



rasoir quoi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ouais ouais, tu veux pas une coupe de cheveux à la place ??? C'est tendance en ce moment



Ah non j'y tiens moi à mes beaux cheveux .


----------



## yvos (2 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> rasoir quoi




voilà quoi


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

Je pue la grenouille, revenant d'une dissection. :love: 

Ah tiens. J'ai aussi mis une patte du batracien dans la trousse d'une de mes meilleures amies. Elle en a affreusement peur. Ouarf.


----------



## vleroy (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah non j'y tiens moi à mes beaux cheveux .



pfff de toutes manières tu les perdras 
Alors maintenant ou demain 



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pue la grenouille, revenant d'une dissection. :love:
> 
> Ah tiens. J'ai aussi mis une patte du batracien dans la trousse d'une de mes meilleures amies. Elle en a affreusement peur. Ouarf.



La première fois, ça fait toujours peur   
quoi? Bah il a qu'à parler comme tout le monde


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Avril 2009)

La parodie de Matrix est toujours aussi :love::love::love:.

Je me souviens avoir disséqué des sardines sèches en classe d'SVT - pour exposer le cerveau, les nerfs optiques et la moelle épinière. La mienne était la mieux réussie de toute la classe :rose:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir disséqué des sardines sèches en classe d'SVT - pour exposer le cerveau, les nerfs optiques et la moelle épinière. La mienne était la mieux réussie de toute la classe :rose:



Je suis pas un scientifique, mais je travaille avec une scientifique dans l'âme. Donc. C'était aussi la plus belle. PLUS que toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pue la grenouille, revenant d'une dissection. :love:



C'est bizarre. Je ne sens rien.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je suis pas un scientifique, mais je travaille avec une scientifique dans l'âme. Donc. C'était aussi la plus belle. PLUS que toi.



Ma sardine, décédée il y a douze ans, était-elle plus belle que ta grenouille ?

J'ose, avec une grande impudence, affirmer que leurs beautés étant différentes, elles ne peuvent être comparées. Chacun était l'incarnation de la perfection post-dissection de son espèce animale. Cela suffit à mon bonheur.

Ou alors tu me dis qu'une grenouille disséquée est plus belle que moi. Si c'est ça, tu t'en repentiras, mon ami


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pue la grenouille, revenant d'une dissection. :love:
> 
> Ah tiens. J'ai aussi mis une patte du batracien dans la trousse d'une de mes meilleures amies. Elle en a affreusement peur. Ouarf.




Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la grenouille puante ? :mouais:

Je refuse d'être disséquée par des étudiants prépubaires découvrant les bases de la science. Je pose mon veto à de telles bassesses. Je n'autorise ma dissection, mon écartellement que pour une noble cause : LA cuisse de grenouille. Elle se savoure, se déguste et... se mérite.

:style:


Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Fais chaud par ici :sleep:, bonne journée les coupains.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2009)

Arrivé au boulot après un prélèvement de rétroviseur.
Café pendant que je fais l'acquisition de mes images tournées hier.


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je n'autorise mon écartellement que pour LA cuisse de grenouille. Elle se savoure, se déguste et... se mérite.



et voilà, je viens de niquer un 501 tout propre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> et voilà, je viens de niquer un 501 tout propre !



Hum ! :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (3 Avril 2009)

Tiens y fait beau.
Pas trop froid.
Et pas cours.

Je me ferais bien une petite partie d'échecs 
En plein air s'il vous plaît.

Vive le parc des Bastions.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum ! :mouais:



Il est bien mis en valeur *l'Amok *avec son déambulateur :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est bien mis en valeur *l'Amok *avec son déambulateur :love:



Tu profites qu'il n'est pas là, mais tu oublies que Latronche, qui lui, l'est, se fera un plaisir de lui envoyer discrètement un petit lien à son retour


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

Mais je ne profite de rien : *l'Amok *serait-il là que je n'aurais pas changé mon propos


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est bizarre. Je ne sens rien.


Tourne toi  :hosto:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2009)

J-8 avant une semaine de ski :love:


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J-8 avant une semaine de ski :love:



J-8 avant la Bretagne... Va-t-il neiger?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> J-8 avant la Bretagne... Va-t-il neiger?



J-8 avant j+8, c'est la faute à Jipé !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tourne toi  :hosto:


Non. Toujours rien. Je dois avoir le nez bouché (c'est la faute à JP ).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Je pisse brun :sick:.


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Avril 2009)

Là, je pense.
Je me dis qu'il me manque déjà.
Première fois de ma vie que j'ai pas envie d'être en vacances.
Car les vacances, c'est ailleurs, c'est quitter le caillou, choper un navire un jour ou l'autre.
Et s'éloigner.

Et j'ai pas envie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pisse brun :sick:.



:affraid: La seule fois que ça me soit arrivé, c'était une hépatite virale, tu devrais voir un médecin !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> J-8 avant la Bretagne... Va-t-il neiger?



Non, mais si je trouve un biniou sur les pistes, je te préviens.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: La seule fois que ça me soit arrivé, c'était une hépatite virale, tu devrais voir un médecin !



Merci mais je crois que c'est parce que je prends un médicament, enfin je téléphone quand même.
Hier c'était plus sombre, aujourd'hui beaucoup plus clair.
Presque normal.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Là je me réécoute le concert de MetallicA d'hier soir  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je me réécoute le concert de MetallicA d'hier soir  :love:



Fais attention, mon vieux Bassman. Il ne faut pas abuser, même des bonnes choses. Tu vas te rendre malade là


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: La seule fois que ça me soit arrivé, c'était une hépatite virale, tu devrais voir un médecin !



Fausse alerte, il y 30 minutes j'ai bu 50 cl d'eau pour pisser et là je viens d'uriner c'est jaune normal.

Ouf déjà avec tous mes soucis encore un de plus :modo:.


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je me réécoute le concert de MetallicA d'hier soir  :love:



Tu l'as piraté mémorisé ? Attention, la loi est votée


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci mais je crois que c'est parce que je prends un médicament, enfin je téléphone quand même.
> Hier c'était plus sombre, aujourd'hui beaucoup plus clair.
> Presque normal.



C'est comme l'antibiotique pour les méningites méningocoque qui fait pisser vert !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu l'as piraté mémorisé ? Attention, la loi est votée


Oui mais elle n'est pour l'instant votée que par l'Assemblée Nationale et il y a d'autres étapes à passer avant qu'elle soit votée définitivement. Et même après, pour qu'elle puisse être appliquée, il faut que le décret d'application soit publié. Et parfois, 2 ans après le vote d'une loi, le décret d'application n'est toujours pas publié. Mais je doute que dans le cas présent ça prenne autant de temps.


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu l'as piraté mémorisé ? Attention, la loi est votée



Non, je l'ai acheté sur le livemetallica.com qui rend les concerts disponible en MP3 le lendemain de la date 

Je suis en parfaite légalité.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2009)

La, apres avoir fait 7 km de rando ce matin dans King Canyon (rando classer difficile) et 5400 km de Car dans l'outback, j'ai tester l'Emeu, c'est super bon, a mi chemin entre le magret de canard et le bacon :love: sinon le kangourou c'est pas bon :rateau:

a tiens j'ai decouvers aussi le bonheur hier soir

C'est d'avoir le cul dans un bon fauteuil au coin d'un feu, une biere a la main et regarder les etoiles pour chercher la croix du sud et voir la voie lactee :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Etonnant, la définition du bonheur pour Mackie j'aurais plutôt (rien à voir avec le chien) imaginé : une bière, un seau(pour le vomis), un tournevis et un mac à démonter tout en chattant depuis son iphone&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, je l'ai acheté sur le livemetallica.com qui rend les concerts disponible en MP3 le lendemain de la date
> 
> Je suis en parfaite légalité.



Mauvais citoyen qui n'achète pas de galettes de plastique et va faire déperir l'_industrie culturelle_ !  
Et une preuve de plus que la loi confused qui vient dêtre votée est obsolète avant même ses décrets d'application coucou: iduck)



Mais ça on le savait déjà

(de qualité, le MP3 ?)


----------



## Bassman (3 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Mauvais citoyen qui n'achète pas de galettes de plastique et va faire déperir l'_industrie culturelle_ !
> Et une preuve de plus que la loi confused qui vient dêtre votée est obsolète avant même ses décrets d'application coucou: iduck)
> 
> 
> ...



Bah essaye de trouver le live en version galette, bonne chance 

Niveau qualité, ben qualité d'un live comme s'il était vendu en version CD : sortie de la table de mixage. Juste qu'il n'y a aucune retouche post prod


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La, apres avoir fait 7 km de rando ce matin dans King Canyon (rando classer difficile) et 5400 km de Car dans l'outback, j'ai tester l'Emeu, c'est super bon, a mi chemin entre le magret de canard et le bacon :love: sinon le kangourou c'est pas bon :rateau:
> 
> a tiens j'ai decouvers aussi le bonheur hier soir
> 
> C'est d'avoir le cul dans un bon fauteuil au coin d'un feu, une biere a la main et regarder les etoiles pour chercher la croix du sud et voir la voie lactee :love:



Pour le bonheur, tu devrais tester le contraire : 7 Km de car et 5400 Km de rando (même classée "facile"), tu verrais comme le bonheur du cul dans le fauteuil est 'achment plus intense 



Sinon, l'émeu, ça ressemble à l'autruche ? (l'autruche, c'est un peu comme du b&#339;uf, mais plus tendre et plus fondant)

Pour le kangourou, c'est bon en ragoût, surtout, faut que ça cuise longtemps !


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah essaye de trouver le live en version galette, bonne chance


Monsieur P.N te dirais que tu n'as qu'à attendre, sinon comment kifai pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles



Bassman a dit:


> Niveau qualité, ben qualité d'un live comme s'il était vendu en version CD : sortie de la table de mixage. Juste qu'il n'y a aucune retouche post prod


Ca, j'aime.:love:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Etonnant, la définition du bonheur pour Mackie j'aurais plutôt (rien à voir avec le chien) imaginé : une bière, un seau(pour le vomis), un tournevis et un mac à démonter tout en chattant depuis son iphone


 

les GSM ne passe pas :rateau:

sinon il y a des panneaux floodway partout :love:


----------



## Dahas (3 Avril 2009)

Je me mouche comme jamais (robinetterie ouverte:sick en cherchant de quoi booster la RAM de mon iMac C2D pour plus avoir de lag a Dalaran (WoW)


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

Je regard lokan en train d'enfoncer Mac4ever enfin comme il le dit " tout les Mac forum "  

La lois HADOPI jouerais telle sur la sensibilité des internautes/geeks ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Je regard lokan



C'est qui ?




ari51 a dit:


> en train d'enfoncer Mac4ever



C'est quoi ?

:rateau:


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est qui ?



 a mon sens c'est un geek/critique avec un bon argumentaire 




Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est quoi ?



Bien je sais pas trop :mouais:

---------- Post added at 17h18 ---------- Previous post was at 17h10 ----------

Je viens de recevoir mes prodipe 8 :love:

J'ai retrouver un 705 archos dans ma chambre :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Je viens de recevoir mes prodipe 8 :love:



C'est contagieux?


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

Je sais pas c'est a toi de voir :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Je sais pas c'est a toi de voir :rose:



Faites ça dans le noir s'il vous plait.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Je pars souper chez des amis (ça faisait longtemps), je vous souhaite une excellente soirée .


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

J'ai compté mes pieds de jolis muguets dans leur barquette de 20cmx80cm: 150 pousses dont 50 qui vont sans doute faire des clochettes. Ca sent la reconversion en jardinier ça 
Clope au balcon avant de filer à la Gare de Lyon chercher une copine genevoise (@ WebO: tu la connais )
 Fin de soirée au Lou en perspective :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

WEEK-END!
RICARD!
CHIPS!
KEUP!



Arrrrrrrh... :love:


----------



## jugnin (3 Avril 2009)

On m'a raconté hier que dans ton patelin, y savent pas boire du Ricard. Parcontre, 'paraît qu'y un rade où il servent des bouteilles de rhum arrangé à 25 euros. T'saurais pas c'est lequel, desfois ? Là, j'dis oui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

C'est ou le saoufé ou le mojito.

Mais le rhum j'y touche pas, ça rend con.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est ou le saoufé ou le mojito.
> 
> Mais le rhum j'y touche pas, ça rend con.



Tu n'y touches _plus_.


Rectification faite, me remercie pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> WEEK-END!
> RICARD!
> CHIPS!
> KEUP!
> ...



Ricard !  Môssieur LaPustule a la chance de vivre au pays du Pineau, et il se fait l'apéro au ricard &#8230; C'est d'une vulgarité :hein: Tiens, on me dirais qu'en plus, il roule en Safrane, que je ne serais qu'à moitié étonné 

Quand je pense qu'on en a banni pour moins que ça


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Vous avez de la chance de pouvoir encore boire Profitez en et n'abusez pas !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2009)

On boit pas, on déguste.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Avril 2009)

Taff, muscu, guitare, solfège, et changement d'hygiène de vie ; plus de malbouffe mais fruits/légumes 


Il est toujours temps de se réveilller


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Taff, muscu, guitare, solfège, et changement d'hygiène de vie ; plus de malbouffe mais fruits/légumes
> 
> Il est toujours temps de se réveilller




T'enlève guitare et solfège et tu es Patrick Bateman ...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Taff, muscu, guitare, solfège, et changement d'hygiène de vie ; plus de malbouffe mais fruits/légumes
> 
> 
> Il est toujours temps de se réveilller



Rajoute aussi "faire ses devoirs" tant que tu es en phase de réveil actif


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Avril 2009)

Faire ses devoirs => taff


----------



## vleroy (3 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Faire ses devoirs => taff



note que faire *son* devoir, c'est déjà du taff, mais tu découvriras ça un peu plus tard


----------



## TheFou (3 Avril 2009)

Que fais-je là ? Je viens de faire une demande de récupération de mot de passe pour pouvoir enfin poster sur le forum MacG, mon iMac ayant rendu l'âme via la CG/CM, j'en ai été coupé. Là je squatte un truc pas à moi, en attente du Mac Pro dans deux semaines ... rah \o/

Bon W-E ensoleillé cela-dit


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pars souper chez des amis (ça faisait longtemps), je vous souhaite une excellente soirée .



Superbe soirée hier, probablement l'une des meilleurs de ma vie.

Par contre j'ai un peu trop bu :sick:.


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2009)

la, j'ai croiser la voiture la plus improbable du coin,  une deuche :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la, j'ai croiser la voiture la plus improbable du coin,  une deuche :love:



Caisse (c'est le cas de le dire) tu crois, ce modèle a constitué le meilleur résultat à l'export de Citroën, j'en ai croisé plusieurs aux états unis, par exemple, il y en a même eu une d'immortalisée dans le film "American Graffiti" !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Je rentre du marché où j'ai acheté une imitation de Calvin Klein pour 5 , paraîtrai que c'est légal .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Je pars à la BM avec mes deux tout petits frères....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je pars à la BM avec mes deux tout petits frères....


*La BM, la BM
Ça voulait dire on est heureux
La BM, la BM
Nous ne mangions qu'un jour sur deux
*


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance de pouvoir encore boire Profitez en et n'abusez pas !



raté.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Je me lève et prends mon petit déjeuner. Il est 16h15 sous le ciel de l'Essonne.


----------



## vleroy (4 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me lève et prends mon petit déjeuner. Il est 16h15 sous le ciel de l'Essonne.



je comprends mieux ton avatar


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

T'es vraiment réglé à l'envers .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Avril 2009)

Je regarde avec étonnement la folie dévastatrice des pacifistes alasciens.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je regarde avec étonnement la folie dévastatrice des pacifistes alasciens.



Ha, non, les pacifistes n'ont rien à voir là dedans, ils sont dans un autre quartier. C'est la caillera qui profite de l'événement.


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2009)

Vu comme ça, au moins, c'est simple.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Avril 2009)

Pause Car en Sac ©


Edit : Devant : Tatoué, percé&#8230; ceci est mon corps, France 4.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Je vais atteindre les 200 zeuros de découvert en banque, ça se voit que j'étais censé être payé par la fonction publique ce mois-ci.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2009)

Je pèle de la morue... Si si...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Là je comprends le dicton "en avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil".


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je vais atteindre les 200 zeuros de découvert en banque, ça se voit que j'étais censé être payé par la fonction publique ce mois-ci.



Et l'état vient de mettre en place le paiement à 45 jours


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ha, non, les pacifistes n'ont rien à voir là dedans, ils sont dans un autre quartier. C'est la caillera qui profite de l'événement.





jugnin a dit:


> Vu comme ça, au moins, c'est simple.



Pour de la réflexion un poil plus poussée, par contre, on repassera...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour de la réflexion un poil plus poussée, par contre, on repassera...




C'est adressé à iPantoufle ça, rassures-moi ? 

(+1 pour Jugnin  )


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

En temps qu'alsacien (et fier de l'être ), je suis resté bien tranquille chez moi, à les laisser se taper dessus dehors!
Alors que de ma fenêtre, je regardais tranquillement Obama passer dans sa belle limousine, accompagné par tout son cortège


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> En temps qu'alsacien (et fier de l'être ), je suis resté bien tranquille chez moi, à les laisser se taper dessus dehors!
> Alors que de ma fenêtre, je regardais tranquillement Obama passer dans sa belle limousine, accompagné par tout son cortège



On t'a reconnu, Oswald


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Oswald?


----------



## kuep (4 Avril 2009)

Lee Harvey Oswald.

[YOUTUBE]i5cCzDbtVnM[/YOUTUBE]

Non ? Bon.


----------



## Tekta (4 Avril 2009)

Haaaaa si!!!
Lol... disons que mon dernier cours d'histoire remonte à...... très loin 
Non non je ne suis pas Oswald


----------



## TheFou (4 Avril 2009)

Je ne regarde pas la passion du Christ que j'ai déjà vu. Je préfère le forum MacG


----------



## vleroy (4 Avril 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Je ne regarde pas la passion du Christ que j'ai déjà vu. Je préfère le forum MacG



c'est déjà un début de confession en soi. Allez en paix mon fils


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est adressé à iPantoufle ça, rassures-moi ?



Oui, bien sûr


----------



## vleroy (5 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est adressé à iPantoufle ça, rassures-moi ?





julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr



C'est pas bientôt fini vos "caresse moi dans le dos" ... "oh un peu plus bas veux-tu..." 
Ce fil est un fil sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Je ne regarde pas la passion du Christ que j'ai déjà vu. Je préfère le forum MacG



Tant mieux c'est un très mauvais film , La Dernière tentation du Christ quand à lui ...

Sinon ici je pisse jaune clair monsieur Pascal 77 .


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2009)

la je ...... brrrrbrbbrbrbnbluuubluuuuuuuuuuuubr

scuzer, le drapeau est jaune et les vagues super sympa sur le pacifique :love:


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2009)

Là, je viens de faire ramer les forums en renommant jaipatoukompri en un énigmatique mais pratique JPTK.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

N'aurait-on pas perdu quelques messages au passage ?!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, je viens de faire ramer les forums en renommant jaipatoukompri en un énigmatique mais pratique JPTK.



En fait, chez lui, c'est plutôt le côté "Vénérable sage" qui me parait sujet à caution


----------



## benjamin (5 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> N'aurait-on pas perdu quelques messages au passage ?!



Aucune raison à cela. C'est ton cas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> N'aurait-on pas perdu quelques messages au passage ?!



Pas du tout.


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Aucune raison à cela. C'est ton cas ?



Pendant que le serveur ramait, j'ai voulu cliquer sur un message, dans présentez-vous, de michel78 envoyé à 10h34. La page ne chargeait pas. Je change de fenêtre, regarde le programme tv de ce soir, reviens sur macg et depuis l'historique relance présentez-vous. Et là pas de message de à 10h34. Juste celui de dead head à 10h30 en réponse à la présentation de michel78.


C'est peut-être moi qui débloque remarque&#8230; 


Edit :

en même temps s'il n'y a qu'un message de michel78 qui est passé à la trappe c'est pas bien grave. C'est un utilisateur de pc qui sème des appels à l'aide un peu partout sur le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> N'aurait-on pas perdu quelques messages au passage ?!


:affraid:


Bon c'est pas tout mais j'ai comme un peu faim là, je vais aller prendre l'apéro


----------



## julrou 15 (5 Avril 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, je viens de faire ramer les forums en renommant jaipatoukompri en un énigmatique mais pratique JPTK.



Même chose que pour supermoquette ?


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2009)

la je cherche la biafine


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cherche la biafine


C'est dangereux le BBQ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2009)

Je viens de finir de préparer les 189 photos à envoyer tirer chez Photoways. Il n'y a plus qu'à transférer le tout et passer commande.


----------



## vleroy (5 Avril 2009)

pleut plus, on va aller aérer les esprits


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cherche la biafine



Je t'ai déjà dit d'éviter le 5 contre 1 avec un gant de crin.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Je fais chier mes voisins (et ils le méritent).


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je t'ai déjà dit d'éviter le 5 contre 1 avec un gant de crin.




il est passé à l'éponge naturelle (mais non débarrassée des spicules   )


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je fais chier mes voisins (et ils le méritent).



Nous sommes voisin et ça je ne l'ai pas mérité


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Pardon mais eux oui ils collent leur voiture pour qu'on ne puisse pas ouvrir notre coffre 

Bon sinon là je vais bouffer, je vous souhaite une excellente soirée à tous et même à mes voisins tiens (mais ceux de l'autre côté ).


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> C'est dangereux le BBQ


 
ce midi on verra :love: je vais me taper de l'agneau a me faire exploser le ventre :love:


----------



## Tekta (6 Avril 2009)

Hum j'hésite à aller me coucher, ou réviser encore un truc ou deux


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

Je regarde Ratatouille en BR avec ma PS3 sur mon 46X4500. C'est zoli !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Je me tape café sur café, le stress bordel de dieu le stress.


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2009)

Il n'y a pas de wifi gratuit dans ce pays, du coup je me tape un coca chez macdo


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de wifi gratuit dans ce pays, du coup je me tape un coca chez macdo



Si tu dois te taper un burger, va chez Burger King au moins ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Si tu dois te taper un burger, va chez Burger King au moins ...  ...



Y va pas au fastfoude pour se taper des burgers, mais pour avoir sa dose de oueb en ouifi


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2009)

'tin les geeks ... c'est vraiment un mode de vie a part ...  ...


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> 'tin les geeks ... c'est vraiment un mode de vie a part ...  ...


Ou comment poster sur un forum...
Alors qu'on est en vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'avoir eu affaire avec le SAV de Philips, compétent mais avec un accent mais lequel


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Y va pas au fastfoude pour se taper des burgers, mais pour avoir sa dose de oueb en ouifi


 
c'est a peu pret cela 



Chang a dit:


> Si tu dois te taper un burger, va chez Burger King au moins ...  ...


 
il y a pas ici


----------



## Lamégère (6 Avril 2009)

Je décompte le temps qu'il reste au sondage sur la bière avant fermeture... Au vu de mes premières estimations, ben il ne reste pas longtemps....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir eu affaire avec le SAV de Philips, con pétant mais avec un accent mais lequel



Je connais des cons qui parlent avec un accent, mais qui pètent avec un accent  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Prononcé  .


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je connais des cons qui parlent avec un accent, mais qui pètent avec un accent  :affraid:



Ben si tu sais quand ça fait pffffiiiiouupouet


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2009)

P'têt que l'accent est olfactif et pas sonore :rose:


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> P'têt que l'accent est olfactif et pas sonore :rose:



ah, je pensais que c'était grave ou aigu...l'accent 
si ils changent la grammaire tous les jours, on va pas s'en sortir 

Mackie n'est pas concerné par ce post


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Là je reçois encore un mail pour élargir mon machin. Je ne sais pas quelle est la s@@@@@@ qui a vendu la mèche mais si je la tenais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

C'est pas moi je vous le jure, moi je vais manger un waterzooi.

Bonne soirée .


----------



## vleroy (6 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là je reçois encore un mail pour élargir mon machin.



y a pas de fumée sans feu


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2009)

La j'attend mon avion, j'ai trouver un wifi gratuit et je bois un bon (enfin !) café :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2009)

Je distribue des CDB, mais là je ne peux plus. 

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Pareillement j'ai fait mon tour de 17 , bonne journée les gars.

Macinside doucement sur le wifi .


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Avril 2009)

J'ai reçu un coup de boule


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Avril 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ai reçu un coup de boule



Han !! Ben moi aussi 

Dingue hein ?


----------



## DeepDark (7 Avril 2009)

Après le train en retard. 

Deux extinctions forcées... 

La journée commence bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2009)

Je digère le rôti de porc avec des frites que j'ai mangé à midi.


----------



## ari51 (7 Avril 2009)

J'installe ma profire 610 :love:


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je digère le rôti de porc avec des frites que j'ai mangé à midi.



rien ne vaut une bonne sieste, d'ailleurs, j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> rien ne vaut une bonne sieste, d'ailleurs, j'y vais de ce pas


Je ne peux pas. Je suis au travail.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2009)

Il est  20:59, je suis a Singapour et j'attend mon vol pour londre qui enbarque a 22:20, sinon j'ai un belge a cote de moi, et la cartouche de Malbobo est a 18,90 dollars locaux, soit 9 euros en (made in neufchatel  )


----------



## vleroy (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis a Singapour .... et la cartouche de Malbobo est a 18,90 dollars locaux, soit 9 euros en (made in neufchatel  )



oui mais elle ne vaut pas plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il est  20:59, je suis a Singapour et j'attend mon vol pour londre qui enbarque a 22:20, sinon j'ai un belge a cote de moi, et la cartouche de Malbobo est a 18,90 dollars locaux, soit 9 euros en (made in neufchatel  )



Prends m'en une stp. Je te la paye quand tu rentres. Des rouges. Merci!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il est  20:59, je suis a Singapour et j'attend mon vol pour londre qui enbarque a 22:20, sinon j'ai un belge a cote de moi, et la cartouche de Malbobo est a 18,90 dollars locaux, soit 9 euros en (made in neufchatel  )


déjà fini ton beau voyage ?  partage vite toutes tes jolies photos avec nous en tout cas, hâte de voir ça  ça va me rappeler plein de bons souvenirs  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2009)

sinon j ai croiser des hotesses de Emirate ... du meme niveau que Singapour Airline :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------



Modern__Thing a dit:


> déjà fini ton beau voyage ?  partage vite toutes tes jolies photos avec nous en tout cas, hâte de voir ça  ça va me rappeler plein de bons souvenirs  :love:


 
le Leica a tourner  Sinon apres l A320, l A380, 2 737, un helico Bell, et un A 330, je vais me taper un bon vieux 747, j'ai la fin de Marley et Moi a voir dans l'avion, merci les films a bord :love:

dingue, vbulletim autofusionne 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

on a du retard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Je respire, je détresse j'ai appris une bonne nouvelle (encore).


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je respire, je détresse j'ai appris une bonne nouvelle (encore).



Pareil : 



*LE BLOCAGE EST REVOTÉÉÉÉÉÉ !!!!
*


:love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon j ai croiser des hotesses de Emirate ... du meme niveau que Singapour Airline :love:



tut tut tut.

Les hôtesses parlent douze langues (sans fautes!)


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> tut tut tut.
> 
> Les hôtesses parlent douze langues (sans fautes!)



Oué enfin y'a que chez Ryanair qu'elles sucent


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué enfin y'a que chez Ryanair qu'elles sucent



J'ai jamais été foutu de cocher l'option! 

Cela se fait à l'enregistrement ou bieng?


----------



## Bassman (7 Avril 2009)

Bah&#8230; http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=70968


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué enfin y'a que chez Ryanair qu'elles sucent



Des bonbons, bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pareil :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vraie bonne nouvelle serait que les semestres soient validés


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> La vraie bonne nouvelle serait que les semestres soient validés



Tu veux pas une pipe et un Mars aussi?


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> La vraie bonne nouvelle serait que les semestres soient validés



Mais ils le seront choupinet... 
T'en fais pas pour ça...

Faut pas céder aux sirènes alarmantes du ministère hein...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Là, maintenant ?
Je me casse.


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2009)

Je viens de voir Leopard en vente a 39 euros


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant ?
> Je me casse.



Tiens

Fou ça 

Moi aussi

Bon, je vous laisse un vide

Vous en faîtez ce que vous voulez


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Maintenant on va fêter ça, bonne soirée en perspective !!!


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon j'ai un belge a cote de moi, et la cartouche de Malbobo est a 18,90 dollars locaux, soit 9 euros en (made in neufchatel  )


Z'ont arrêté de faire du fromage en forme de cur à neufchâtel !? 
Bon bah je file manger, ça m'a donné faim cette histoire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

C'est quoi des malbobo, des cigarettes pour la branchitude parisienne ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Avril 2009)

Je fais des captions :


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Je me masturbe en regardant mes découverts


----------



## Tekta (8 Avril 2009)

Je vais au lit après une rude journée et me prépare à celle du lendemain!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Je sors du lit après une bonne journée 

Je mange un bon carré de chocolat (suisse) avec un bon café turque .


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

ici Londre 

Laissez moi vous dire quelques messages personnels   :

-La pinte de Guinness est a 6£
-notre  president a des tollonettes 
-le rossbeef est a point
-Tout le mondes est pieds nus


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> -Tout le mondes est pieds nus



ah le bruit et les odeurs...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

là, notre bon roi sarko vient de me verser 200 zeuros de "solidarité active". C'est gentil de comblr mon découvert !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

Et pendant ce temps-là, la cave devient un hospice.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2009)

Nan, y a pas encore l'Amoque


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps-là, la cave devient un hospice.


 
Faudrait se trouver un grenier.
Sombre.
Pas facile d'accès...

Mais je vous préviens que si cette fois encore il n'y a que des velus qui sentent la bière pour y venir, je déclare forfait.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Nan, y a pas encore l'Amoque


Si, si. Il est là. 

Nioube de cave.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2009)

Ah, on m'aurait menti


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si, si. Il est là.
> 
> Nioube de cave.





gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, on m'aurait menti



Ça vous arrive d'allumer pour y voir quelque chose dans votre cave ou vous avez d'autres moyens de reconnaissance ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça vous arrive d'allumer pour y voir quelque chose dans votre cave ou vous avez d'autres moyens de reconnaissance ?


 
On se tripote.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> On se tripote.


Un peu plus à gauche...
Là...
Un peu plus bas...
Voilàà...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Là je viens de dénoncer grave, et la teu-hon qu'ça va lui coller&#8230;

Je compte sur le contact à qui j'ai filé le tuyau pour faire bonne pub


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je viens de dénoncer grave, et la teu-hon qu'ça va lui coller&#8230;
> 
> Je compte sur le contact à qui j'ai filé le tuyau pour faire bonne pub


 

J'hésite. J'ouvre un sujet dédié ou je multi-post dans tout les fils du bar?


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi se contenter du seul bar ?!...


----------



## Bassman (8 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'hésite. J'ouvre un sujet dédié ou je multi-post dans tout les fils du bar?


Fais toi plaisir


----------



## ari51 (8 Avril 2009)

AHAH j'ai reçu mon axiom 61 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> là, notre bon roi sarko vient de me verser 200 zeuros de "solidarité active".


Moi, il voudrait bien me les verser mais j'ai oublié de l'avertir que j'avais changé de banque. Je lui ai donc envoyé dare-dare un RIB ce matin. :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourquoi se contenter du seul bar ?!...





Bassman a dit:


> Fais toi plaisir




J'ai trouvé. 

Ce mp était un petit moment de bonheur. Le délivrer à la communauté en sera un grand. 

C'est parti.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Là ?
Maintenant ?









Je vous merde !


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah le bruit et les odeurs...:rateau:



contrôle de douane


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

La vie de Mackie, c'est presque de la télé-réalité :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ici Londre
> 
> Laissez moi vous dire quelques messages personnels   :
> 
> ...





T'ain 6 livres c'est beaucoup


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La vie de Mackie, c'est presque de la télé-réalité :rateau:


 
Ouais. J'espère qu'il aura eu le temps de visiter un peu quand même, entre deux postes sur MacG


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Avril 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> T'ain 6 livres c'est beaucoup



Ça dépend si tu payes en bible ou en Que-sais-je


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2009)

là je patiente pour le beau hamac 2 personnes que je viens de commander sur eBay  :love:  vivement l'été et les BBQ !!


----------



## vleroy (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> contrôle de douane



ah bah ça, à jouer le bikneat en pieds nus, faut pas s'étonner d'attirer la volante


----------



## rizoto (8 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah bah ça, à jouer le bikneat en pieds nus, faut pas s'étonner d'attirer la volante



Rigole pas, la ils sont en train de le questionner sur les 5 applecare, les mbp et les iphones achetés aux US...

Elle est pour qui la TVA !?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un bracelet du Chiapas, magnifique :love:.


----------



## itako (8 Avril 2009)

Je voudrais faire ma lettre de motivation mais j'ai rien mangé depuis hier, je ferrais ça ce soir, sinon je viens d'apprendre que j'ai gagné un des nouveaux ipod suffle


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

Tu me le donnes ?!... 




(ça me rappelle quelqu'un, ça...  )


----------



## Lily2b (8 Avril 2009)

Je visite un peu le forum , avec mon nouveau nano rose sur les oreilles ^o^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Une fille qui a des sentiments pour moi, elle est en plein doute.

Elle a peur de construire quelque chose et moi pendant ce temps-là je cogite.


----------



## kuep (8 Avril 2009)

Elle a peut être besoin de temps, laisse lui le choix dans la date 

(oui c'est nul )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Elle a peut être besoin de temps, laisse lui le choix dans la date
> 
> (oui c'est nul )



Je rêve ou c'est une contrepetrie ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

la ben, après avoir lutter contre les effets du jet lag (8 fuseaux horaire, 22 000 km d'avion en 24h, ...) je vais peu être aller au dodo :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la ben, après avoir lutter contre les effets du jet lag (8 fuseaux horaire, 22 000 km d'avion en 24h, ...) je vais peu être aller au dodo :rateau:


Dans les chiottes ?!...





macinside a dit:


> la ben, après avoir lutter contre les effets du jet lag (8 fuseaux horaire, 22 000 km d'avion en 24h, ...) je vais peu être aller au dodo :rateau:


Ça t'évitera "d'enfoncer" les portes, pendant ce temps...


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça t'évitera "d'enfoncer" les portes, pendant ce temps...



Je suis le maître des clés :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (8 Avril 2009)

Je me lave les dents.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Je fonce voir LE match.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je suis le maître des clés :love:


Profite donc plutôt de tes vacances vols...
Au lieu d'embêter...
De pauv' posteurs innocents !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je suis le maître des clés :love:



Carre-toi les bien profond dans le fion... Des fois que ça puisse t'ouvrir des perspectives...


----------



## ari51 (8 Avril 2009)

Je viens de retrouver une vieille Console


----------



## TheFou (9 Avril 2009)

Yeah ari51 !

Que de souvenirs, je l'ai aussi 

Par contre j'ai plus de quoi changer les piles rondes là, sur moi xd

Sinon, je décompte les heures en attendant la bête ...

Encore 13h30 ~~


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Avril 2009)

Je termine ma tournée de l'autre soir en écoutant de la musique et en téléchargeant (Hadopi, je t'aime, mais y'a pas que le torrent dans la vie du net, y'a aussi le DDL  ).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Elle a peut être besoin de temps, laisse lui le choix dans la date
> 
> (oui c'est nul )



:rateau:, n'empêche que ça m'a fait passer une très mauvaise nuite.


----------



## vleroy (9 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rateau:, n'empêche que ça m'a fait passer une très mauvaise nuite.



C'est nuit ou nuitée 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je termine ma tournée de l'autre soir



Merci monseigneur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est nuit ou nuitée



Je le dis comme je le désire , n'empêche que ça a été une nuit difficile mais je me tape café sur café pour pas sombrer .


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rateau:, n'empêche que ça m'a fait passer une très mauvaise nuite.



Si tu laissais pas traîner tes doigts n'importe où aussi...


----------



## DeepDark (9 Avril 2009)

Encodage massif...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi.


----------



## vleroy (9 Avril 2009)

je fais mon mackie 
Bah quoi si je glandouille avec un iPhone sur un parking de macdo


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je fais mon mackie
> Bah quoi si je glandouille avec un iPhone sur un parking de macdo


En Australie?


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En Australie?



Sinon c'est pas la classe


----------



## vleroy (9 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon c'est pas la classe



tu dis ça parce que tes colère 
Tiens ça fait des fautes automatiquement sur l'iphone
Donc australie ou pas, je fais mon mackie


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

la je me rappel une histoire entendu a Alice Spring, quand vous croiser un ricain la bas, et que vous lui demander ce qu'il fait la il vous répondra qu'il travail a la base américaine, et quand vous lui demandez ce qu'il fait, il vous répondra qu'il est jardinier , moralité il y a 800 jardiniers américain perdu dans le désert australien


----------



## ari51 (9 Avril 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> Yeah ari51 !
> 
> Que de souvenirs, je l'ai aussi
> 
> ...



Tu attend les piles ou autres choses ? j'ai retrouver une deuxième nintendo :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon c'est pas la classe


Ah ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Je me fends la poire en lisant les niouze sur Adopi. Nous avions le Jacques, voici les brêles.


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me rappel une histoire entendu a Alice Spring, quand vous croiser un ricain la bas, et que vous lui demander ce qu'il fait la il vous répondra qu'il travail a la base américaine, et quand vous lui demandez ce qu'il fait, il vous répondra qu'il est jardinier , moralité il y a 800 jardiniers américain perdu dans le désert australien



Mais comment fait il ?


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah ?!...



Bah non.
On voit bien que tu n'as jamais pianoté sur un iPhone, vautré sur un Humer au centre du désert australien, à l'ombre des paraboles géantes de la CIA et habillé comme un tueur de crocos ! Sinon tu te serais dit "là, en ce moment, j'ai la classe mondiale. Si les mecs de la Horde me voyaient, il s'en fissureraient le fondement".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Avril 2009)

C'est typique du lumpenproletariat actuel de confondre la classe avec la possession de biens de consommation finalement assez à la portée de tout le monde... :rateau:


----------



## havez (9 Avril 2009)

Moi, bah je pense à quelqu'un :love:, je fait mon boulot pour l'école :hein:  et je m'ennuie aussi


----------



## Chang (9 Avril 2009)

> C'est typique du lumpenproletariat actuel de confondre la classe avec la possession de biens de consommation finalement assez à la portée de tout le monde



C'est ce que Marx voulait expliquer, mais il n'a pas ete compris ...


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est ce que Marx voulait expliquer, mais il n'a pas ete compris ...



Lequel ? Groucho ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Lequel ? Groucho ?!



Non, Richard, il est toujours right here waiting for the réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Je viens de m'offrir Le Parrain 2 en jeu vidéo :love:.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2009)

Je regarde ma fille goinfrer son bibi...

Tout en arrachant les ailes d'une mouche bleue...


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tout en arrachant les ailes d'une mouche bleue...



je me disais aussi


----------



## DeepDark (9 Avril 2009)

J'ai mon 450D tant attendu entre les doigts :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'ai mon 450D tant attendu entre les doigts :love:




450D :affraid: Même Lolo Ferrari en serait tombée raide de jalousie !


----------



## DeepDark (9 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 450D :affraid: Même Lolo Ferrari en serait tombée raide de jalousie !




Et un seul, hein


----------



## itako (9 Avril 2009)

Je cherche un objo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2009)

Je regarde Super Size me (se nourrir chez Macdo pendant un mois). Ceci est la partie 5. Les autres sont disponibles sur Dailymotion. À noter : la minute 15 

[DM]x4sj91_super-size-me-french-p5_news[/DM]


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2009)

Je l'avais loupé au ciné&#8230;

Finalement c'est dangereux comme nourriture au quotidien.


----------



## LilyChan (10 Avril 2009)

Je viens de faire toutes les p'tites annonces Mac en vue de l'acquisition de mon nouveau bébé... :love:

Et maintenant je vais me coucher en espérant que demain soit un jour meilleur... 

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## itako (10 Avril 2009)

J'essaye de vendre un shuffle.
Je crois que je vais enchaîner sur un skins.


----------



## TheFou (10 Avril 2009)

Je termine l'installation de la nouvelle bête, mouhaha \o/

Demain, photo du desk, ze tombe de sommeil >_<


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

la je viens de voir que Didier Super avait mis en téléchargement gratuit son dernier album


----------



## TheFou (10 Avril 2009)

Sacré Didier 

C'est parti pour les courses \o/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Bande de glandeurs, moi je ne suis en vacances que dans une heure !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Moi ça fait déjà une semaine, j'espère qu'il fera encore beau dans cette Belgique pourrie.

Sinon là je me tape un Crunch qu'est-ce j'ai faim .


----------



## ari51 (10 Avril 2009)

Viens de recevoir ses câbles XLR et va installer ses prodipes :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

Je bois un VRAI café :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je bois un VRAI café :love:


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

Sans façon


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2009)

J'ai tenté de séquestrer mon patron.. Pas drôle, il était consentant.
Pfff.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2009)

J'attends 17h avec impatience (après c'est les vacances) car ces jours-ci je suis totalement à la ramasse.


----------



## LilyChan (10 Avril 2009)

Je suis en train de me dire que je profite de "vacances forcées" depuis 1 mois à cause du blocage de la fac...


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Je bave devant la capacité du BlueGene et Du RoadRunner... :'D°


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Là je suis gare de lyon et je me dis que vbulletin sûr iPhone c'est. Vraiment galère.


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

Là je réserve mes billets pour le concert de Dream Theater en octobre à Paris.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là je suis gare de lyon et je me dis que vbulletin sûr iPhone c'est. Vraiment galère.



Même avec le thème pour iPhone?


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Je me dis que le spectacle de Gad Elmaleh est bientot et que j'ai toujours pas récupéré mes places :/


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je réserve mes billets pour le concert de Dream Theater en octobre à Paris.



Là, tu vas faire envie à Tintin


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

Là, j'attends mon rendez-vous de 14 H qui vient de m'appeler en me disant qu'il venait de rater la sortie sur l'autoroute


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2009)

là je suis en train de réfléchir à laquelle de mes nouvelles robes je vais mettre pour aller boire un verre ce soir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je suis en train de réfléchir à laquelle de mes nouvelles robes je vais mettre pour aller boire un verre ce soir...



Ça y est, va encore y avoir une émeute chez les mâles liégeois  :love: :love:


----------



## LilyChan (10 Avril 2009)

Soudaine envie d'aller m'acheter une robe...  
Je file...


Merci Modern__Thing


----------



## kisbizz (10 Avril 2009)

je fais ... de la polenta , une recherche de memoire disparue de mon ordi et poster + lire par ici


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

La je bouquine dans un square parisien, il fait super bon


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Avril 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Soudaine envie d'aller m'acheter une robe...
> Je file...
> 
> 
> Merci Modern__Thing




héhé, au plaisir  autant pétiller avec le soleil :love: même si en avril, on ne se découvre pas d'un fil


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Soudaine envie d'aller m'acheter une robe...



Moi aussi ça existe pour hommes


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi aussi ça existe pour hommes


Oui, on appelle ça un travelo


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi aussi ça existe pour hommes





Bassman a dit:


> Oui, on appelle ça un travelo



Ou un kilt


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je bouquine dans un square parisien, il fait super bon


[DM]x2vjwd[/DM]


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Je suis a nouveau sur mon mac... Amen !


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2009)

Poil à l'hymen...


----------



## macinside (10 Avril 2009)

Il y avait pas une marque "amok" qui faisait des jupes pour homme ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

les jupes Amok


----------



## Shizel (10 Avril 2009)

Google est ton ami :

http://www.googleesttonami.net/?q=Amok+V%EAtements

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------




Shizel a dit:


> Google est ton ami :
> 
> http://www.googleesttonami.net/?q=Vetements+Amok



 

 Sorry, j'avais pas vu le lien... Boulet que je suis... :/


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Avril 2009)

J'ouvre le colis qui contient la cassette vidéo que mon cousin aux US m'a envoyé 

C'est le dernier Chuck 

Merci cousin


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'ouvre le colis qui contient la cassette vidéo que mon cousin aux US m'a envoyé
> 
> C'est le dernier Chuck
> 
> Merci cousin



Pineze, se faire envoyer des VHS de Chuck Norris, c'est quand meme vicieux la ...  ...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pineze, se faire envoyer des VHS de Chuck Norris, c'est quand meme vicieux la ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui, on appelle ça un travelo



Ah ben ça doit être ça.

Là je décode.


----------



## itako (10 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pineze, se faire envoyer des VHS de Chuck Norris, c'est quand meme vicieux la ...  ...



Même un chuck norris en live des stats ça a son pti' aspect collector  .


----------



## vleroy (10 Avril 2009)

je me dis que putain même en s'enterrant dans le trou du cul du monde, on continue à me faire chier... bon demain, faudra encore se cogner les cons sur la deuxième voix à 130, vous savez ceux qui prennent leur "auto" le dimanche... Mais au bout du macadam, cette plage sur la côte bretonne... enfin seul. Pouvoir dormir et retrouver l'inspiration


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Avril 2009)

Je devrais faire de la psychiatrie.


----------



## vleroy (10 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je devrais faire de la psychiatrie.



nan à deux balles, garde la
y a de la demande dans ce domaine
suis pas preneur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Avril 2009)

Ça tombe bien, ça ne m'intéresse pas non plus 

Et dire qu'il y en a qui aiment... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je suis seule face à mon écran avec comme compagnie une boite de kleenex


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Je suis seule face à mon écran avec comme compagnie une boite de kleenex



je viens d'imaginer mackie t'imaginant seule devant ton écran et là je m'inquiête sur le sort de SA boite de kleenex  

moi, je prépare ça =


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je profite du soleil, c'est vraiment agréable. On va enfin pouvoir couper le gaz.

Et par chez vous ça va ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (11 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je profite du soleil, c'est vraiment agréable. On va enfin pouvoir couper le gaz.
> 
> Et par chez vous ça va ?



Par chez moi, il ne fait pas beau.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Avril 2009)

Pareil, temps de chien chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Pour une fois que les belges ont du bol .


----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pareil, temps de chien chez moi.



C'est sûr qu'à Clermont-Ferrand


----------



## DeepDark (11 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pareil, temps de chien chez moi.


Grand soleil 

D'ailleurs, je pars en profiter


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

J'habite dans une cuvette (qui a dit à _de chiottes_) alors en ce moment c'est gris lumineux&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Moi, j'ai dit "de chiottes"!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Avril 2009)

Playa la guittara, 2 autres concerts à venir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Playa la guittara, 2 autres concerts à venir



Faudra qu'on puisse écouter, un de ces 4  ...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, j'ai dit "de chiottes"!



Ouais, mais j'ai rien entendu&#8230;
T'es dans ma liste d'ignorés  


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


Je viens d'entendre Panique au Ministère Psychique sur Inter.
Et parmi les extraits sonores qui font la qualité de cette émission, il y avait ceci :

(avec la voix de Jean Rochefort)

_&#8212; Est-ce que vous savez à quoi on reconnait un gros c*n de droite d'un gros c*n de gauche ?
&#8212; Non !
&#8212; Quand vous ch*er, vous avez beau ch*er proprement, tirer la chasse et tout. Très souvent dans la cuvette y'a d'la m*rde qui reste collée.
&#8212; Ah oui
&#8212; Bon Bah cette m*rde qui reste collée, qu'est-ce qu'il en fait le mec de gauche ? Il la nettoie ! Il prend le balai à chiottes, il la fait disparaître. Alors que le gros c*n de droite, qu'est-ce qu'il fait le gros c*n de droite ? Il laisse sa m*rde et il se débine ! Y s'en occupe même pas ! Y'a des gens payés pour ça, des gens qui passent derrière&#8230;_

J'ai pas reconnu le deuxième interlocuteur ni le film duquel cet extrait est tiré.
Pour retrouver celui-ci rendez-vous ici, de 29:20  à 30:00.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

La voix c'est celle de Philippe Noiret... Ma main à couper


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

Faut que je me lave les oreilles alors&#8230; :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Je suis seule face à mon écran avec comme compagnie une boite de kleenex


 
D'où l'intérêt de choisir l'option "écran antiglères"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Je suis seule face à mon écran avec comme compagnie une boite de kleenex



Le bar n'est pas un peep show!


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le bar n'est pas un peep show!



ah


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Oui


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Avril 2009)

Me prépare à une petite balade en tuture... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Avril 2009)

Je viens de me rematter le premier volet de Matrix. C'est toujours aussi :love:

GEEK RULEZ !!!!!!


----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens d'entendre Panique au Ministère Psychique sur Inter.
> Et parmi les extraits sonores qui font la qualité de cette émission, il y avait ceci :
> 
> (avec la voix de Jean Rochefort)
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La voix c'est celle de Philippe Noiret... Ma main à couper



Bingo pour Patoch ! C'était Noiret ; moi aussi j'écoutais ce programme d'Inter ce matin sous la douche


----------



## MacQuébec (11 Avril 2009)

En visite chez la belle-mère...:mouais:


----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2009)

Ciel bleu mer calme crêpe au chocolat 
Putain que c'est bon  

Note qu'y a que patoch pour comprendre ce que je dis... Faut que jaille en corse aussi


----------



## MacQuébec (11 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ciel bleu mer calme crêpe au chocolat
> Putain que c'est bon
> 
> Note qu'y a que patoch pour comprendre ce que je dis... Faut que jaille en corse aussi



Quelques fois, la vie est tellement triste...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

J'apprends le texte d'une pièce de théâtre .


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

je viens de bannir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je viens de ME bannir de la cuisine où refroidissent des shortbreads maison à l'anis, destinés à la gourmandise des copines si je ne les goinfre pas tous.


----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2009)

je lis la notice des patchs pour arrêter de fumer 

En sirotant du cola breizh au soleil sur la terrasse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Je me suis débanni de la cuisine et je me prépare des chicons braisés miam .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Là je suis en train de baliser car je suis incapable de me rappeller où j'ai mis les factures de l'ensemble de mon mobilier. Il ne me reste plus que les scans.


----------



## macinside (11 Avril 2009)

j'ai promener le labrador


----------



## vleroy (11 Avril 2009)

les patchs sont collés et pas une goutte d'alcool depuis 24 heures 

Bon la j'ai popotte : thon rouge et riz pilaf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

Tu tiendras pas...


----------



## LilyChan (11 Avril 2009)

Apéro Time!  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2009)

LilyChan a dit:


> Apéro Time!  :love:



Déconseillé avec le patch


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Vendredi j'en serai à 5 mois sans une goûte d'alcool.Ça change la vie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Bah moi j'entame mon deuxième paquet de clopes pas prête d'arrêter :rose:


----------



## Tekta (11 Avril 2009)

Je viens de finir mon dernier cours d'Anat!
Mes exams commencent dans une semaine


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Vendredi j'en serai à 5 mois sans une goûte d'alcool.Ça change la vie




Genre ? Vas-y fais moi envie histoire de me motiver à faire plus de 5 jours sans :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Genre ? Vas-y fais moi envie histoire de me motiver à faire plus de 5 jours sans :mouais:



Demain matin quand je me lèverai à 8h45 je serais à 7h45 sans alcool


----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2009)

putains de patchs
j'ai eu l'impression de dormir sous hallucinogène



Mais je tiens

(pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question: non la repousse des cheveux n'est pas dans mes objectifs... Cette demande est mesquine, je vous boulerai rouge désormais :love


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> putains de patchs
> j'ai eu l'impression de dormir sous hallucinogène



Tu essaies d'arrêter de fumer ? Si oui courage.

On doit les mettre la nuit ?

Sinon là moi je m'en grille une .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Je prends mon café avec ma première clope de la journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

Là, je vous lis, et je me dis "comment j'ai fait il y a 27 ans (janvier 1982 - p'tin, déjà ! :affraid: Mais où est passé tout ce temps ? :sick pour arrêter, sans patch, ni pastilles ou chewing gum à la nicotine, juste avec quinze jours d'ascorbate de quinine, et sans difficulté réelle ?"


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2009)

Notre blog "collectif" est en train de se mettre en place... :love:
Dessinudneux powââââ !...
(made in Normandy)
Héhé©...


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2009)

Question clopes,

je commence par fumer ces 100% tabac histoire de me sevrer des agents de saveurs et textures&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je vous lis, et je me dis "comment j'ai fait il y a 27 ans (janvier 1982 - p'tin, déjà ! :affraid: Mais où est passé tout ce temps ? :sick pour arrêter, sans patch, ni pastilles ou chewing gum à la nicotine, juste avec quinze jours d'ascorbate de quinine, et sans difficulté réelle ?"



Mon père a arrêté l'alcool et la cigarette comme ça du jour au lendemain sans médicaments ni rien.

Je suppose que certaines sont plus aptes à se désintoxiquer facilement que d'autres ...

Sinon là je mange un pain au chocolat pour rester dans le sujet .


----------



## gKatarn (12 Avril 2009)

Là maintenant, je rentre de la chasse aux oeufs de Pâques avec les clônes 3 & 4 :rose:


----------



## iShin (12 Avril 2009)

Je termine un dossier en droit du travail pour en ouvrir un autre en RSE. :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, je rentre de la chasse aux oeufs de Pâques avec les clônes 3 & 4 :rose:





Et moi je bouffes les oeufs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi mais pas dans mon jardin .


----------



## kuep (12 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mon père a arrêté l'alcool et la cigarette comme ça du jour au lendemain sans médicaments ni rien.
> 
> Je suppose que certaines sont plus aptes à se désintoxiquer facilement que d'autres ...




C'est les premiers jours les plus "durs". Tu t'attaches une semaine à ton lit, comme dans Trainspotting et c'est bon. T'en meurs pas et après suffit de garder le rythme. On a vu pire niveau souffrance, faut juste de la VO-LON-TE. On a l'impression que c'est dur d'arrêter parce que c'est justement TROP simple de continuer. Mais on n'est pas des enfants. 80% de ce que tu fumes tu l'apprécies pas, alors ca sert à quoi ? A se rassurer, comme avec un "nain nain". Serait plus efficace de trouver des patchs qui stimulent l'envie ou la volonté 

Sinon pour ma part je donne des leçons à 2F50


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Avril 2009)

Je digère le gigot de Pâques.


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2009)

Jardinage terminé 
Reste à savoir si l'olivier est mort ou vivant. Il aurait sûrement pu supporter les -4°C pendant une semaine. Trop sec dehors. Presqu'une allégorie de notre histoire, c'tistoire&#8230;

Ca se ressuscite un olivier ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Jardinage terminé
> Reste à savoir si l'olivier est mort ou vivant. Il aurait sûrement pu supporter les -4°C pendant une semaine. Trop sec dehors. Presqu'une allégorie de notre histoire, c'tistoire&#8230;
> 
> Ca se ressuscite un olivier ?



Oh, avec 2 ou 3 cônes c'est fort probable. :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Je bois l'apéro, du Listel gris .

Je lève mon verre à votre santé !


----------



## vleroy (12 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je vous lis, et je me dis "comment j'ai fait il y a 27 ans (janvier 1982 - p'tin, déjà ! :affraid: Mais où est passé tout ce temps ? :sick pour arrêter, sans patch, ni pastilles ou chewing gum à la nicotine, juste avec quinze jours d'ascorbate de quinine, et sans difficulté réelle ?"



L'almanach 

le problème ce sont les effets secondaires 



kuep a dit:


> Sinon pour ma part je donne des leçons à 2F50



trop cher


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2009)

Un titre...
Il me faut un titre... :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un titre...
> Il me faut un titre... :hein:



*TITRE*​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Monseigneur, ça va ?


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Un titre...
> Il me faut un titre... :hein:



Le kamasutra illustré​ ??


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2009)

dool a dit:


> Le kamasutra illustré​ ??


Nan, nan, surtout pas !...  

T'as fini de suncrastiner ?!...


----------



## DeepDark (12 Avril 2009)

Séance de rattrapage


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Séance de rattrapage



je viens de découvrir que l'on pouvais récupéré les videos de Arte


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, nan, surtout pas !...
> 
> T'as fini de suncrastiner ?!...



Erf flûte ... c'est pas pour tout de suite alors...

Ouais suncrastiner sans soleil c'est plus difficile.....Je recommence sûrement dans quelques heures va ! Comment que je l'aime mon nouveau mot !


Bon puis là maintenant  ben "The spirit" est fini.


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2009)

putain, j'avais jamais vu Super Size Me, il est en VOD gratuite sur le site d'Arte :rateau: les gamins ne savent pas qui Jesus, ça fait peur :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> putain, j'avais jamais vu Super Size Me, il est en VOD gratuite sur le site d'Arte :rateau: les gamins ne savent pas qui Jesus, ça fait peur :rateau:



Et le médecin qui tombe des nues à la lecture des résultats

_Vous avez un foie d'alcoolique en seulement 18 jours de ce régime_ 

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Je crois qu'il y a une part de bluff quand même  ...

Sinon là je me lève et je fume ma première clope (courage Vleroy ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le médecin qui tombe des nues à la lecture des résultats
> 
> _Vous avez un foie d'alcoolique en seulement 18 jours de ce régime_
> 
> :affraid:



Edifiant, non ?


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> putain, j'avais jamais vu Super Size Me, il est en VOD gratuite sur le site d'Arte :rateau: les gamins ne savent pas qui Jesus, ça fait peur :rateau:



Je ne sais pas comment interpréter ta dernière phrase:

«Les gamins ne savent pas qui est Jesus [...]»

ou

«Les gamins ne savent pas qui je susse [...]»

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Avril 2009)

Oui, Sonny sans doute


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de découvrir que l'on pouvais récupéré les videos de Arte





> Pour des raisons de droit, la consultation de cette vidéo depuis votre pays n'est pas possible



Chaine de baltringues ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Dans la liste y'en aura bien un qui va te permettre de voir quelques perles. :love:


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2009)

Ben ouais tu penses bien que je vais lacher mon numero de CB via un proxy ...  ... 

Finis ton banania et on verra apres ... et t'essuies pas sur la nappe !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ben ouais tu penses bien que je vais lacher mon numero de CB via un proxy ...  ...
> 
> Finis ton banania et on verra apres ... et t'essuies pas sur la nappe !!!!



Muesli qu'on t'a dit, l'homme-colique !


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2009)

Al-colique ... ne pas confondre ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Alconiquepeu en ce moment.


----------



## Chang (13 Avril 2009)

Nan mais sinon on fait ca sur Ichat hein ... on va pas tout etaler sur u fil aussi serieux ...  ...


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2009)

la je viens de me rendre compte que l'on était en pleine trêve pascale, donc P77 et PascalFormac n'ont pas le droit de posté des blague


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2009)

Je m'énerve contre moi de pas avoir un son sans parasites comme avant en distorsion sur la gratte, la faute à pas de cables pour jouer sur l'ampli pendant 3 semaines :sleep:

C'est parti pour bosser les sauts de plusieurs cordes


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Je frag sur Le Parrain, quel jeu !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2009)

la je viens de voir que Deep Purple serai sûrement la tête d'affiche de la fête de l'huma 

[YOUTUBE]3Zz1gOIxHPE[/YOUTUBE]

edit : c'est même officiel


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je suis de voir que Deep Purple serai sûrement la tête d'affiche de la fête de l'huma


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2009)

laisse, il a bu même quand il n'a pas bu&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je viens de me rendre compte que l'on était en pleine trêve pascale, donc P77 et PascalFormac n'ont pas le droit de posté des blague


Et malheureusement, tu ne t'appelles pas Pascal&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et malheureusement, tu ne t'appelles pas Pascal



Eeeeh non ! Pour lui, c'est juste "la fête des cloches" !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2009)

la je me dis que des fois, il y a des pubs douteuse !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Avril 2009)

Je me connecte pour la première depuis 15 jours sur macgé.

Et oui, les vacances, c'est chouette.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je me connecte pour la première depuis 15 jours sur macgé.
> 
> Et oui, les vacances, c'est chouette.



Surtout que ton dernier message remonte au 9 avril...

Tsss...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2009)

laisse, c'est un pseudo partagé


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Là?

Je dîne 


(et tout à l'heure, levé 6 heures...)


----------



## iShin (14 Avril 2009)

Je révise mais avant d'aller me coucher je me détends et j'écoute ça :
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvbSiQZfACQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rvbSiQZfACQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Je viens de répondre à un mp. 
pensais pas que ça allait prendre autant de temps&#8230;


----------



## itako (14 Avril 2009)

Je viens de craquer mon slip et d'acheter un HD 25


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je viens de craquer mon slip et d'acheter un HD 25




Héhé©. :love:


----------



## itako (14 Avril 2009)

Mon rêve de jeunesse bientôt entre mes mains.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Je me remets d'une soirée bien arrosée :casse:.


----------



## LilyChan (14 Avril 2009)

Je me demande sincèrement pourquoi j'ai eu le malheur d'ouvrir les yeux aussi "tôt"... :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin à 6h39 a dit:


> Je me remets d'une soirée bien arrosée :casse:.



Je me lève toujours très tôt après une bonne cuite, comme si mon corps voulait que je déjeune au whisky

autrement,
j'attend un coup de fil de mon imprimeur
:love:


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2009)

je vais prendre mon petit-déj', aller chercher les tirages montés sur Dibon® au Labo Agelia de cette expo là :






après j'irais imprimer cette affiche en une vingtaine d'exemplaires puis j'irais accrocher l'expo à Cholet

et ça se finira avec quelques potes autour de muscadet et autres réjouissances&#8230;


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Je trouve le temps long...


Et dire que ça va être toute la journée comme ça...


----------



## Pitchoune (14 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je trouve le temps long...
> 
> 
> Et dire que ça va être toute la journée comme ça...


 
Ouais, ici aussi... tout le monde est encore en vacances  y z'ont de la chance...


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Je trouve le temps long...



tu dis ça parce que tu es jeune

dans quelques années tu voudras que les aiguilles ralentissent


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ouais, ici aussi... tout le monde est encore en vacances  y z'ont de la chance...


Moi aussi... 

Mais j'ai à faire...





aCLR a dit:


> tu dis ça parce que tu es jeune&#8230;
> dans quelques années tu voudras que les aiguilles ralentissent&#8230;





Pourtant en temps normal je manque toujours de temps.

(d'ailleurs faudrait que je songe à dormir un poil plus)



Mais ce matin je ne suis pas dans la même optique...
... parce que je sais ce qui m'attend :rateau:

(et c'est pas réjouissant)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Avril 2009)

itako a dit:


> Mon rêve de jeunesse bientôt entre mes mains.




Putaaaain, t'étais un gamin plein d'ambitions toi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Je vais jouer à quelques jeux de société avec des potos .


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais jouer à quelques jeux de société avec des potos .



Quoi comme jeux?

Qu'est que j'aimerai faire une après-midi jeux de plateau ...

Malheureusement personne avec qui jouer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Ça .

Très sympa comme jeu et puis un Trivial peut-être .


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça .
> 
> Très sympa comme jeu et puis un Trivial peut-être .



J'ai pas acces a tric-trac au boulot :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2009)

Dur de reprendre le taf :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Sympa, mes premiers jours de vacances depuis janvier ! Sun and relax


----------



## Vivid (14 Avril 2009)

alors là, je suis devant mon ordinateur... a cette adresse.. approximative


----------



## LilyChan (14 Avril 2009)

je rentre de la piscine et je mange des olives, miam! :love:

Bonnes vacances iPantoufle!


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2009)

Je reviens de ma classe PAC.
j'ai évité la pluie de justesse&#8230;
Le vélo c'est bien mais quand même


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Les jeux de société c'est bien mais quand y a des tricheurs ou des mauvais perdants ça gâche le tout.

Sinon là je me sens tout chose, mon frère a fait un scanner.

J'espère que les résultats seront négatifs enfin positifs ...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2009)

Je bois une Peroni Nastro Azzurro :love:


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je bois une Peroni Nastro Azzurro :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je bois une Peroni Nastro Azzurro :love:



Et moi une Leffe bleue :love: !


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2009)

Mais non c'est une blonde tout legere


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Mais non c'est une blonde tout legere


----------



## havez (14 Avril 2009)

J'attend


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)

Chelsea / Liverpool avec mon grand-père.

:sleep:


----------



## itako (14 Avril 2009)

J'ai composé une nouvelle track dubstep que j'envois à antoine pour avoir de ses nouvelles  .


----------



## ari51 (14 Avril 2009)

Encore une nuit sur Logic :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Là je me réveille avec des bonnes nouvelles :love:

Les résultats du scanner de mon frère sont négatifs, malgré tout il refuse la coloscopie :rateau:.


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2009)

C'est juste un petit doigt voyons


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Avril 2009)

Les aristochats a dit:
			
		

> Révisons nos gammes et nos aprèges




Héhé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> C'est juste un petit doigt voyons



Héhé il veut pas être dépuceler du derrière 

Sinon là je me prépare mon repas du soir je suis seul chez moi pendant quelques jours, pas de bêtises .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Apéro tranquille champomy et ufs de pompe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Lompe évidemment, il est con cet iPhone


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

C'est toujours de la faute de la machine


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est toujours de la faute de la machine




Paaaaas du tout !  C'est la faute à Jipé ! :hein:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Avril 2009)

Je vire le sable de mes pompes.

Fallait pas jouer au rugby à Deauville... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Ouf pas de voleurs chez moi cette nuit .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2009)

J'écoute la dernière chanson honteuse d'aCLR.


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2009)

je me remets difficilement d'un concert (et les bières qui ont suivi) à Mi Ami (d'ailleurs on a fait ami-ami avec eux)


----------



## ari51 (16 Avril 2009)

AHHHhhhh je suis très fatiguer :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Je passe la journée sous la couette, il pleut trop dehors. Je lâche des pets par intermitence, agitant mes draps pour une diffusion maximale.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Je viens de voir les résultats en NBA, les playoffs commencent.

Go Spurs.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je passe la journée sous la couette, il pleut trop dehors. Je lâche des pets par intermitence, agitant mes draps pour une diffusion maximale.



Ce fil aura atteint des sommets... 

On s'en fout !!!!


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2009)

la je suis de retour au boulot, j'avais un beau colis sur mon bureau, avec une belle bouteille de vin dedans, merci monsieur le gentil client  :love:


----------



## itako (16 Avril 2009)

Je veux aller au festival de dour...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Je vais aller manger au resto avec mon père, un couscous ou une tajine ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Je me tâte pour un Mac mini dans trois jour ou un macpro dans trois mois.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (16 Avril 2009)

Retour de Honfleur et détour par le rizoto de ma grand-mère. :love:


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me tâte pour un Mac mini dans trois jour ou un macpro dans trois mois.


Si tu peux attendre 3 mois, prend le MacPro.


Je continue à peser le pour et le contre pour un iMac&#8230;

Même si je préférerais un MacPro, je vois pour un G5 aussi&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me tâte pour un Mac mini dans trois jour ou un macpro dans trois mois.



Ils vont sortir un Mac Pro super chouette en 2011 ! Attend un peu


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Avril 2009)

Et je te raconte même pas le G7 prévu pour 2014 !! 
Non, iPantoufle, aCLR, déconnez pas !! Attendez !

Et les nioubes aussi ! Patientez encore loooongtemps !...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Sans rire, je me demande déjà si je ne peux pas attendre l'usb 3.
Sinon soirée télé chez ma mère, ça fait bien quelques mois que je n'avais pas vu le robinet à images...


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2009)

Fin de la saison 5 de nip tuck & valise pour partir au cap ferret demain


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

je cherche une machine d'occas'


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me tâte pour un Mac mini dans trois jour ou un macpro dans trois mois.



MacMini, mais clique sur les pub AppleStore de mon photoblog avant


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> MacMini, mais clique sur les pub AppleStore de mon photoblog avant


Je n'y rien qui ressemble à une pub AppleStore&#8230;


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'y rien qui ressemble à une pub AppleStore



normal, elles sont pas agressives  elles sont visible que si tu veux laisser un com


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Sans rire, je me demande déjà si je ne peux pas attendre l'usb 3.
> Sinon soirée télé chez ma mère, ça fait bien quelques mois que je n'avais pas vu le robinet à images...



Et t'as rien loupé pendant ce temps-là, t'inquiètes...



aCLR a dit:


> je cherche une machine d'occas'



Tu peux quand même attendre...


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> normal, elles sont pas agressives  elles sont visible que si tu veux laisser un com


J'ai vu et cliqué 


julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu peux quand même attendre...


Justement j'ai vu le mini à 2,26 Ghz, 4Go de ram à 874 sans périphériques (clavier, souris, écran)
De quoi me donner encore plus de choix


----------



## Craquounette (16 Avril 2009)

J'ai envie de circulation, de bruit, de foule, de vie, de tourbillons.


----------



## tirhum (16 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai envie de circulation, de bruit, de foule, de vie, de tourbillons.


D'un tête à queue... en Super5 ?!... :rose: :casse:


----------



## itako (16 Avril 2009)

putin de chiotte de raie, Amon tobin en alsace :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

itako a dit:


> putin de chiotte de raie, Amon tobin en alsace :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



N'est ce pas ? :love:


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

J'ai pas assez de monde pour partager cette nouvelle démentiel !


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

'culés !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2009)

Je propose d'élire LolYangccool au titre de boulay de l'année...  
OK, on est qu'en avril mais bon, il le mérite ! 




itako a dit:


> putin de chiotte *de raie*, Amon tobin en alsace :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



Deray, Odile Deray. Je regarde justement le film.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je propose d'élire LolYangccool au titre de boulay de l'année...
> OK, on est qu'en avril mais bon, il le mérite !



Qu'on se contente déjà de ne pas lui accorder plus d'attention qu'il ne mérite, ça sera déjà pas mal... :sleep:


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'on se contente déjà de ne pas lui accorder plus d'attention qu'il ne mérite, ça sera déjà pas mal... :sleep:



Ptin j'ai lu les commentaires de son profil, mon dieu, mais mais ! que c'est drôle  !


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Avril 2009)

Après 30 ans de galère avec mon mac mini sur After effects, j'mamuse , voilà l'aperçu final : 

http://pourhebergerlsb.olympe-network.com/Final de chez Final.mov

La zic n'est pas du tout en concordance avec l'anim mais je peux pas bien le faire sur mon pauv' mac mini


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Après 30 ans de galère avec mon mac mini sur After effects,()




Que le temps passe vite


----------



## MacQuébec (17 Avril 2009)

Au Québec, c'est le début des séries éliminatoires au Hockey


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

MacQuébec a dit:


> Au Québec, c'est le début des séries éliminatoires au Hockey



Comme en NBA les playoffs commencent 

Sinon là je me réveille un peu barbouiller, c'est bon les restaurant marocains mais les lendemains pardon :sick:.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Vous avez des vies palpitantes !! Je comprends votre besoin d'en parler au monde entier !


----------



## vleroy (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Vous avez des vies palpitantes !! Je comprends votre besoin d'en parler au monde entier !



ils meublent en attendant ton allocution


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Ça meuble, le vide ? Ah.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2009)

-Edit-


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça meuble, le vide ? Ah.



BackCat, 2009 APJC.


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai envie de circulation, de bruit, de foule, de vie, de tourbillons.






Genève ? 
Nan, je rigole 








Paris ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Lille ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Avril 2009)

N'écoute pas tous ces vautours, craquounette, viens plutôt voir tonton Bobby à La Rochelle. 

Tu verras, ça bouge un max ici, demande à l'Amok. 





EDIT : vach'te, 5999 posts! Va falloir que je trouve un truc over intelligent à dire pour le 6000ème


----------



## jugnin (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : vach'te, 5999 posts! Va falloir que je trouve un truc over intelligent à dire pour le 6000ème



On parie ? 

Sinon, faut plutôt venir chez moi, Craquounette. Je peux t'organiser un spectacle de la Patrouille de France, ça fait énormément de bruit.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> N'écoute pas tous ces vautours, craquounette, viens plutôt voir tonton Bobby à La Rochelle.
> 
> Tu verras, ça bouge un max ici, demande à l'Amok.
> 
> ...


Avec un peu de chance, le temps qu'il trouve, on va être tranquille pendant 2-3 semaines.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Surtout, si il se tient à ce qu'il dit, on n'entendra plus jamais parler de lui, ouais


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2009)

Le dérangez pas.
Il réfléchit au prénom de son futur môme.


----------



## yvos (17 Avril 2009)

oh bordayle, atelier pâte à modeler cet après midi avec la petiote, mon dieu :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (17 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le dérangez pas.
> Il réfléchit au prénom de son futur môme.



Pour une qui se saoule consciencieusement en prévision des choses à venir, tu écris encore droit.

L'habitude, sans doute?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




yvos a dit:


> oh bordayle, atelier pâte à modeler cet après midi avec la petiote, mon dieu :afraid:



Simule une allergie à la terre glaise.


----------



## itako (17 Avril 2009)

Moi, j'ai fais ça :love:

http://forums.macg.co/groupes/je-porte-des-lunettes-de-soleil-par-necessite-absolue.html


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Je prépare le repas pour mes convives, une bonne soirée s'annonce.


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2009)

Je vais chercher sirop de grenadine, vodka, jus d'airelle, redbull en prévision de la chtite soirée sur les hauteurs du 20e.


*Maïwen is in da house !*


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2009)

Là je surveille un gâteau qui monte tout doucement... Y en a qui vont faire cobaye ce soir !


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2009)

Plage
puis apéro
puis BBQ
puis&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Je me demande quel détail insignifiant de ma farniente je vais vous révéler aujourd'hui.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Avril 2009)

là j'me tâte pour aller boire une tite bière (voire même deux :love: ) au Pot au Lait ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Moi je me prends deux Leffe dans la gueule.


----------



## MacQuébec (17 Avril 2009)

Picole, picole et picole :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Je viens de déguster un steak à quatre euro pièce.
sinon, je viens d'entendre à la radio qu'un cyberpédophile s'était fait coincé par un policier se faisant passer pour une adolescente. Quel beau métier, jouer les pucelles en chaleur...


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2009)

je regarde un film culte  

Yes Sir


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

Je crois bien que je vais commander le cadeau de fête des pères sur ThinkGeek, cette année :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je crois bien que je vais commander le cadeau de fête des pères sur ThinkGeek, cette année :rateau:



Geekette va 

comme dit le film, Y'en a qui gaspillent, et y'en a d'autres qui collectent  

sinon tu me commande ça au passage


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Avril 2009)

Ça c'est dingue...

Me suis toujours demandé comment on pouvait regarder un film, l'apprécier, en profiter, tout en faisant autre chose à côté ; comme par exemple poster sur ce beau sujet. 

Je me demande toujours.


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2009)

quand tu connais les répliques par coeur et que tu  a un grand écran


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir 

je ne sais pas si je poste dans le bon forum, mais je cherche une application qui pourrait me calculer le nombre de jours/heures/minutes/secondes entre aujourd'hui et une date passée.
Et bien sûr ce serait mieux si elle était freeware cette appli.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> je ne sais pas si je poste dans le bon forum, mais je cherche une application qui pourrait me calculer le nombre de jours/heures/minutes/secondes entre aujourd'hui et une date passée.
> Et bien sûr ce serait mieux si elle était freeware cette appli.
> ...



N'importe quel tableur sait faire ça !


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2009)

Merci Pascal77,

pour tout dire j'ai jamais ouvert un tableur&#8230; :rose:
J'y vais de ce pas


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Me suis toujours demandé comment on pouvait regarder un film, l'apprécier, en profiter, tout en faisant autre chose à côté ; comme par exemple poster sur ce beau sujet.




Cerveau multi-tâche powaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Je lis les posts de l'autre débile, c'est navrant.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de circulation, de bruit, de foule, de vie, de tourbillons.





teo a dit:


> Paris ? :rose:





BackCat a dit:


> Lille ?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> N'écoute pas tous ces vautours, craquounette, viens plutôt voir tonton Bobby à La Rochelle.





jugnin a dit:


> Sinon, faut plutôt venir chez moi, Craquounette. Je peux t'organiser un spectacle de la Patrouille de France, ça fait énormément de bruit.



Je parle de bruit, de foule, de vie et on me répond Lille, La Rochelle et Aix... :mouais:

teo est décidément le seul à comprendre quelque chose ici


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Avril 2009)

Je vais boire du rosé au bord du lac


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> teo est décidément le seul à comprendre quelque chose ici



Non non, il y en a d'autres, mais bon, c'est pas tout de comprendre, faut aussi avoir quelque chose à proposer, et si je te propose de venir faire un tour dans mon village, les seuls bruits auxquels tu auras droit, c'est le chant des oiseaux &#8230; et celui des Airbus et autres Boeing en approche de Roissy, et en matière de tourbillon, on n'a que ceux de quelques papiers emportés par un vent piégé entre les pavillons du lotissement, alors, je me suis abstenu 

Mais bon, tu as tout à fait raison sur un point : teo, c'est un artiste à la sensibilité à fleur de peau, une oasis de fraîcheur dans un monde glauque !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais bon, tu as tout à fait raison sur un point : teo, c'est un artiste à la sensibilité à fleur de peau, une oasis de fraîcheur dans un monde glauque !



Il sait danser le French Cancan aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il sait danser le French Cancan aussi ?



Pas son style, il ne donne pas dans la vulgarité !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas son style, il ne donne pas dans la vulgarité !



Je ne trouve pas que Valentin le Désossé donnait dans la vulgarité


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas que Valentin le Désossé donnait dans la vulgarité



Parce que tu n'es pas dans le contexte de l'époque, aujourd'hui, on appelle ça "de l'héritage culturel", mais vers 1890, les motivations étaient plus proches de celles qu'on attribue aujourd'hui au peep show !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tu n'es pas dans le contexte de l'époque, aujourd'hui, on appelle ça "de l'héritage culturel", mais vers 1890, les motivations étaient plus proches de celles qu'on attribue aujourd'hui au peep show !



Voir le film de Renoir  Cela dit, à notre époque, peut-être faut-il voir davantage l'exploit physique des hommes dansant le French Cancan que tout autre chose


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2009)

je bosse tranquille en écoutant L.A Women :love:


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas son style, il ne donne pas dans la vulgarité !



Ouf, tu m'as pas vu certains soirs  




@ Tibo: pas de French Cancan  je déteste colporter les ragots en français :rateau
But, honey, in English, I do luuuuuuuve gossiping about friends :style: ! 

Bon, je vais manger, avec ce que j'ai bu hier, ça ne pourra que me faire du bien ^^


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

Là... pour pas changer... 
je fais de la physio.... 
et heu... de la physio.... 
et encore et toujours de la physio...:hosto:


----------



## aCLR (18 Avril 2009)

Je me prépare à faire une tarte avec la rhubarbe du jardin&#8230;

J'adore la rhubarbe :love:
Même si je la préfère en confiture,
ces batons-là vont finir tronçonnés au four.


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me prépare à faire une tarte avec la rhubarbe du jardin
> 
> J'adore la rhubarbe :love:
> Même si je la préfère en confiture,
> ces batons-là vont finir tronçonnés au four.



Une de mes tartes préférées


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Tu nous en postera un boût ?


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Avril 2009)

J'espère encore qu'elle est bio, ta rhubarbe;.. sinon ça n'en vaut pas la peine....


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'espère encore qu'elle est bio, ta rhubarbe;.. sinon ça n'en vaut pas la peine....



y a pire que la rhuabarbe non bio, y a les morpions 

_(si si j'ai eu le temps de lire tes conneries avant que le modo ne doive passer la serpillère)_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Ma mère est de retour, qu'est-ce que je suis content de la revoir.
Une pure soirée en perspective.


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ma mère est de retour, qu'est-ce que je suis content de la revoir.
> Une pure soirée en perspective.



Je ne sais pas si on doit prendre ça de manière ironique ou véridique ?


----------



## vleroy (18 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on doit prendre ça de manière ironique ou véridique ?



en fait on s'en fout 
Il le dit, on le lit, ça s'arrête là...
Tu sais les histoires de famille 

@Corentin : tu n'étais pas visé dans ma  remarque  et bonne soirée avec maman


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Non c'est juste de la pure complicité, ma mère c'est presque tout pour moi .


----------



## rizoto (18 Avril 2009)

Je cherche une montre sur le web en attendant que ma copine se prepare pour sortir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Je fais ma valise pour retourner en région parisienne. Finies les vacances !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Je résiste vaillamment à l'honneur de devenir ordinaire en partageant avec vous l'un des innombrables moments inintéressants de ma modeste existence.

Ça, vous le faites assez bien sans moi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Nous n'avons pas la même façon d'étaler notre suffisance et notre vanité, voilà tout.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Nous n'avons pas la même façon d'étaler notre suffisance et notre vanité, voilà tout.


Et voilà Toujours un imbécile pour parler de vanité. L'humanité est bien un lourd fardeau.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et voilà&#8230; Toujours un imbécile pour parler de vanité. L'humanité est bien un lourd fardeau.



Prêt-en-cieux.


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et voilà&#8230; Toujours un imbécile pour parler de vanité. L'humanité est bien un lourd fardeau.



ouais&#8230; que tu m'eusses créer moi, &#8220;l'au-delà&#8221;, passe encore mais les hommes, t'étais obligé ? t'avais parié un truc avec un autre dieu ?

parfois, tu m'agaces quand tu fais des trucs comme ça sans me prévenir ! Heureusement que je t'aime bien !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Ciel, un subjonctif suivi d'un infinitif non accordé, ma turgescence aura été de courte durée.


----------



## alèm (18 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> quand tu connais les répliques par coeur et que tu  a un grand écran




et que tu ne regardes pas réellement le film&#8230; genre tu ne verrais rien d'un Bergman ou d'un Tarkovski (des noms de cinéastes, mackie, pas des producteurs de films X ou alors ils ont rudement bien menti!)


n'ose pas répondre car ma réponse est déjà prête : *Ta gueule mackie !*



iPantoufle a dit:


> Ciel, un subjonctif suivi d'un infinitif non accordé, ma turgescence aura été de courte durée.




oh merde, encore un pisse-froid avec un avatar de merdre&#8230; ta gueule iMachin !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> oh merde, encore un pisse-froid avec un avatar de merdre ta gueule iMachin !




C'est juste que, comme Mackie, tu ne sais pas écrire, voilà tout... 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------




iPantoufle a dit:


> Nous n'avons pas la même façon d'étaler notre suffisance et notre vanité, voilà tout.



Quand bien même certains l'étalent trop, suffit de les mettre dans sa liste d'ignorés et le tour est joué.


----------



## Tekta (18 Avril 2009)

Sinon moi là... je suis entrain d'essayer de trouver un bon logiciel de dessin... mais pour le moment sans succès...
A suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Moi, là, quelque "chose" m'echappe. Toujours cette même putain de chose sûr laquelle je n'ai aucune prise ! Merde !!!!!


Fred ?? T'es où là ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, là, quelque "chose" m'echappe. Toujours cette même putain de chose sûr laquelle je n'ai aucune prise ! Merde !!!!!
> 
> 
> Fred ?? T'es où là ?



Avec le décalage horaire, peut-être est-il en train de pioncer... :mouais:
Ou de relire la _Phénoménologie de l'esprit_ de Hegel...  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2009)

De l'esprit, ou de Hegel? 

Faut savoir.


----------



## Le docteur (19 Avril 2009)

Mais Hegel _est_ l'Esprit ...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2009)

Et ta soeur?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Je suis dans le tgv. Quelle merveille de qualité et de service, quand même. Bon, y'a pas mal de mioches, mais ils ont l'air sages.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

C'est rapide le wifi dans le TGV ?

Sinon là je me construis une maison en Lego, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Avril 2009)

J'essaye de réparer à grands coups d'Ubuntu mon vieux PC portable dont le problème avait été mal identifié : disque dur mort ou virus particulièrement virulent.
Je commence à pencher pour l'option disque dur, vu que booter à partir du LiveCD fut impossible.


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est rapide le wifi dans le TGV ?
> 
> Sinon là je me construis une maison en Lego, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens .



Trop classe les Lego! Ça me donne envie de ressortir mon château 

Edit:
Ouah! 700 messages


----------



## gKatarn (19 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Trop classe les Lego! Ça me donne envie de ressortir mon château



C'est bon, tu est mûre pour çà


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et ta soeur?



Sympa de prendre de ses nouvelles
Elle préfère lire des histoires de nounours, barbapapa ou gigi la coccinelle à sa fille. 


Et sinon, je remarque que ton nombre de posts est un beau nombre premier 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 20730

	

		
			
		

		
	
 :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et sinon, je remarque que ton nombre de posts est un beau nombre premier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu les connais tous par coeur ?  :impressed:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Trop classe les Lego! Ça me donne envie de ressortir mon château



tu a aussi eu celui la ? :







:love:


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon là je me construis une maison en Lego, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens .



L'autre fois j'ai assemblé quelques briques sur la version digitale. Et j'ai cliqué sur _Get the price_ histoire de voir combien allait me coûter ce petit jardin*&#8230;






&#8230; Quoi !
500 euro !!
Autant dire que j'ai pas validé ma commande. :rateau:



*plateau de 64 x 64 pour les initiés​




julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu les connais tous par coeur ?  :impressed:


 Ouais&#8230;


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> *plateau de 64 x 64 pour les initiés​



d'ailleurs tu étais mat en 2 coups !   

sinon, je viens d'apprendre un mot : pénétromètre. :love: Décidemment, j'adore l'équitation !


----------



## yvos (19 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> d'ailleurs tu étais mat en 2 coups !
> 
> sinon, je viens d'apprendre un mot : pénétromètre. :love: Décidemment, j'adore l'équitation !




j'ai même eu un TP au pénétromètre en cours, moi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a aussi eu celui la ?:love:



J'ai celui-là datant de mon enfance :love:.


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai celui-là datant de mon enfance :love:.



c'est le fort legorado  ça date des années 90 :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Avril 2009)

Bandes de nazes, la vérité est dans les playmobils


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est rapide le wifi dans le TGV ?
> 
> Sinon là je me construis une maison en Lego, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens .



Moi, c'est les Lego techniques. Et dernièrement l'AT-AT motorisé :love: : 
http://shop.lego.com/ByTheme/Product.aspx?p=10178&cn=416&d=322&CMP=EMC-12RF49455083&HQS=ATAT

J'ai encore une vingtaine de constructions Lego technique.


----------



## alèm (19 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai même eu un TP au pénétromètre en cours, moi



très fréquent en Picardie, c'est vrai !


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bandes de nazes, la vérité est dans les playmobils



non a la coupe Mireille Mathieu


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu a aussi eu celui la ? :
> 
> [image du bô château lego]
> 
> :love:



Ouais, celui-là même! Avec le pont-levis et le cachot! :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ouais, celui-là même! Avec le pont-levis et le cachot! :love:



je transfert ce message a webo, tu a des tendances SM :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je transfert ce message a webo, tu a des tendances SM :rateau:



Pas besoin.  J'aimais beaucoup ce château aussi.


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas besoin.  J'aimais beaucoup ce château aussi.



mon dieu, toute la jeunesse de ces deux la résumé a des histoires de pont levis et de cachot :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mon dieu, toute la jeunesse de ces deux la résumé a des histoires de pont levis et de cachot :rateau:



avec des chaînes pour être attachés aux murs ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Parce que vous faisiez ce qu'il y avait sur la boite ? Moi peut-être une fois mais la fois d'après j'inventais un autre objet avec les pièces. Enfin c'est vrai qu'avec les éléments de mur de chateau on ne pouvait guère faire qu'un autre château.


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Parce que vous faisiez ce qu'il y avait sur la boite ? Moi peut-être une fois mais la fois d'après j'inventais un autre objet avec les pièces. Enfin c'est vrai qu'avec les éléments de mur de chateau on ne pouvait guère faire qu'un autre château.



j'avais bien fait une station spatiale avec


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> la fois d'après j'inventais un autre objet avec les pièces.



C'est ce que je me suis dis après le coup du jardin.
Alors j'ai fais une gare ferroviaire qui tenait sur une plaque 32 x 32.
Je clique à nouveau sur le bouton pour obtenir le prix

Et devinez-quoi ?

Le prix était quasiment le même !!



Moralité
'chec et mat pour la 2eme fois


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Je déguste un bon bourbon


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Je scelle le carton de mon mac mini qui va rejoindre son nouveau propriétaire... La fin d'une époque. Reste à me débarrasser de mon macbook blanc presque aussi moche qu'un iMac pour accueillir une nouvelle machine avec laquelle j'aurais le même rapport affectif qu'avec le mini.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Rapport affectif ? Avec un ordinateur ?
:hosto:


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rapport affectif ? Avec un ordinateur ?
> :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rapport affectif ? Avec un ordinateur ?
> :hosto:



Bein oui, quand même, je réserve le sexe à mes animaux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Bonne idée ça.
Je conseille une bonne pipe par maman pirhanna&#8230;du MILF de choix.
Et au moins, on sera sûr que tu ne te reproduiras pas


----------



## MacQuébec (20 Avril 2009)

Un dimanche soir calin


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2009)

Tombé du lit, tombé aussi sur le commentaire de Dendrimère sur Portfolio
J'hésite à lui répondre sur le fil... mais ça me répugne. Comme son commentaire.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (20 Avril 2009)

Pour moi, je ne divulgues pas ça comme une fierté mais je viens de déssendre les 75CL de J&B et je me retapes ce qu'a créé la musique d'aujourd'hui des jeunes fougueux (Daft Punk, Damon, Armand Vand Helden, Mojo..) si quelqu'un veut y partciper, je suis là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h19 ----------

Pas de réponses ? bon bah je vais me coucher comme tout le monde, heureusement que sur mac y'a quand même notre bon vieu " Transimission "... Hum.. 


Good Night !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tombé du lit, tombé aussi sur le commentaire de Dendrimère sur Portfolio
> J'hésite à lui répondre sur le fil... mais ça me répugne. Comme son commentaire.


Ouais, t'as raison c'est répugnant.

Dans sa liste de sujets récurrents invariables dont tout le monde se contrefout, il a oublié "mioches" faudra lui dire. 

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Là je me demande pourquoi iPantoufle a un avatar rouge


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tombé du lit, tombé aussi sur le commentaire de Dendrimère sur Portfolio
> J'hésite à lui répondre sur le fil... mais ça me répugne. Comme son commentaire.



Il est très difficile d'estimer la qualité d'une photo représentant des gens qu'on aime, ses enfants en particulier, parce qu'on a pour eux l'oeil gauchi, illuminé plutôt, par l'amour qu'on leur porte.

C'est pour ça que je ne poste jamais de photo des miens - parce que je me dis que, ne les connaissant pas, vous ne les regarderez pas forcément avec la même tendresse que moi et que, à force d'en poster, vous finirez sans doute par les voir de l'oeil un rien haineux du type coincé à la soirée diapo des vacances de ses voisins, quand il en est au millième sourire identique du petit dernier et que son baromètre intérieur est passé de "mignon" à "où est ma tronçonneuse à chiards ?"

Pourtant, des photos géniales de mes gamins, j'en ai...
Oh là là, j'en ai !

Je ne juge pas tes photos (évidement, encore moins tes gosses) et je n'ai pas lu le commentaire de Dendrimère, mais si c'est un appel à varier un peu les sujets montrés dans le fil, ben...

Tu n'es pas le seul, hein ?
Mais une belle photo n'est pas forcément une photo de ce qu'on trouve beau.
Enfin, je crois.



EDIT
J'ai lu la remarque de Dendrimère, il semblerait que je sois plus bobbynountchakien dans mes petites exaspérations que Dendrimérien...
Même, il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi fouetter un chat, si ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais une belle photo n'est pas forcément une photo de ce qu'on trouve beau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin là je vais sortir un stylo et du papier pour plancher sur le sujet de ponkhead. À peine rentrer de ses belles vacances qu'il nous pose déjà un sujet de réflexion. Heureusement que dans son _edit_ il aiguille nos écrits vers deux penseurs, parce que sinon j'allais m'égarer dans les classiques de ma bibliothèque&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il est très difficile d'estimer la qualité d'une photo représentant des gens qu'on aime, ses enfants en particulier, parce qu'on a pour eux l'oeil gauchi, illuminé plutôt, par l'amour qu'on leur porte.



Mon cher Ponk,
1/ le sujet visé n'était pas les enfants. Un enfant est un sujet comme un autre. Il apporte un plus à la tof ou pas, il est bien cadré ou pas, mais là n'est pas le débat à mon avis.
2/ je n'étais sûrement pas plus visé que les 6 autres photos de bateau, mer, plage... Je note que dans la vision dendrimère, on ne poste pas de neige en hiver, pas de plage en été. On se contente de belles photos de canettes de coca qui font avancer le monde. 
3/ Enfin et surtout, les commentaires peuvent se faire par d'autres moyens que sur le fil. Les règles s'appliquent même aux champions comme Dendrimère. Surtout pour des commentaires portant sur le subjectif. Un commentaire technique qui permette à tous de progresser, oui, à la limite... mais le subjectif???

Effectivement, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat... d'ailleurs, je n'en ai pas sous la main.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Mon cher Ponk,
> 1/ le sujet visé n'était pas les enfants. Un enfant est un sujet comme un autre. Il apporte un plus à la tof ou pas, il est bien cadré ou pas, mais là n'est pas le débat à mon avis.
> 2/ je n'étais sûrement pas plus visé que les 6 autres photos de bateau, mer, plage... Je note que dans la vision dendrimère, on ne poste pas de neige en hiver, pas de plage en été. On se contente de belles photos de canettes de coca qui font avancer le monde.
> 3/ Enfin et surtout, les commentaires peuvent se faire par d'autres moyens que sur le fil. Les règles s'appliquent même aux champions comme Dendrimère. Surtout pour des commentaires portant sur le subjectif. Un commentaire technique qui permette à tous de progresser, oui, à la limite... mais le subjectif???
> ...



T'as fumé quoi ?
Ca fait 6 mois que tu fais joujou avec un appareil photo, avec plus au moins de bonheur, et tu viens chouiner parce que y'a une pauvre réflexion d'un mec qui fait des photos de canettes (j'adore :love et qui te visait même pas directement.

Pète un coup.
Fais comme moi, là, maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pète un coup.
> Fais comme moi, là, maintenant.



Enlève la Chuppachup d'abord, tu vas éborgner un nain sinon.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Effectivement, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat... d'ailleurs, je n'en ai pas sous la main.



_Appel de service : le petit Backcat est demandé au Bar pour un coup de griffe... je répète : le petit Backcat est demandé au Bar pour un coup de griffe... _




gniark gniark


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Enlève la Chuppachup d'abord, tu vas éborgner un nain sinon.



Trop tard, WebO est dans les choux.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pète un coup.



Une fois j'ai pété dans mon armure... obligé d'aller voir les fourriers pour upgrader les mini-ventilos incorporés :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2009)

S'apprête à pêter sa p'tite djeule au p'tit Khyu 


C'est quoi cette odeur?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Un ventilo a lâché :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

> Effectivement, il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat... d'ailleurs, je n'en ai pas sous la main.


Je suis là  et j'ai carrément les moyens de donner envie dans ce domaine. 

Moi, je trouve que quand on poste si souvent dans ce fil des photos les plus belles, on devrait en premier lieu veiller à ne pas faire chier le monde. Le premier motif d'agacement étant les sujets des photos eux-mêmes, on est en droit de se demander si certains qui y sont habitués se posent ne serait-ce qu'un instant la question.

La photo de gosses, c'est chiant par nature. 

Es-tu allé soumettre tes photos sur un VRAI site photo ? Moi j'essaye de le faire de temps en temps sur un site canon. Ben c'est autre chose qu'ici. Ici, c'est l'école des fans. Tout un tas de gars pour te bouler vert pour une photo floue d'un contenu de couche, ou pour la macro du 20/20 de la dernière dictée du petit dernier. 1/10eme des personnes qui te jugent dans ce fil est seulement capable de vraiment dire si techniquement ta photo est bonne et dans ce 1/10eme, peu sont capables de te montrer l'objectivité qu'il te faudrait pour changer de sujet. Parce que ça devient urgent, là. Sur des sites photos, tu te prendrais une note extrêmement vexatoire dès la deuxième photo de progéniture. La première, c'est une note moyenne au mieux, c'est pour la bienvenue.

Faire des photos de ses enfants, les montrer sur internet à des gens que tu ne connais pas est dangereux en plus d'être une faiblesse. N'importe qui peut te blesser en dénigrant ta vie privée, en insultant les tiens, méchamment, ou même objectivement, parce qu'il les trouve tout simplement moches, ou qu'ils ont l'air cons selon ses propres sentiments.

Moi, j'ai un gamin de 2 ans. Il a été recruté pour faire des photos publicitaires. Je lui en fais faire de temps en temps, rarement, uniquement si ça peut représenter un jeu pour lui. J'ai un matos photo que certains photographes pro m'envient, voire m'empruntent. Je travaille dans la photo pro, j'en rencontre beaucoup. Des très grands comme des petits. Tu imagines certainement que j'ai fait moi aussi des photos absolument magnifiques de mon fils T'en verras jamais une ici. PArce que j'aurai envie de tuer le premier crétin qui dira quelque chose de mal placé d'abord, et que comme d'hab', je pourrai pas parce que je trouverai jamais le moyen de mettre la main dessus, et ensuite parce que c'est l'image de mon petit, et que j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera content d'avoir été exhibé comme ça, impudiquement quand son père était fanatique d'un forum informatique peuplé de crétins principalement. (D'ailleurs, et c'est un autre débat, c'est pas seulement le forum qui est peuplé de crétins principalement, c'est Internet).

Je continue

Pour se faire une bonne idée de ce qui devrait se trouver dans pvpbp, venant d'un amateur productif comme toi (vous, en fait, y'a aussi ta femme qui en colle plein, et aussi d'autres mais c'est toi qui poses la question, alors forcément, je te réponds à toi), imagine faire une exposition (EN VRAI) de tes photos. J'ai regardé dernièrement les photos que tu avais postées dans le fil 60% à vue de nez (estimation basse) sont des photos de la Bretagne et de tes enfants. Imagine donc une expo de ces photos.

Les gens viendraient-ils et pour quelle raison ? Le sujet ? La qualité exceptionnelle des photos produites ?
Et si ils venaient, qu'en penseraient-ils ?

Et ben voilà. Poster dans ce fil, c'est comme faire une expo.

Et pour finir


Pourquoi en public ?
Parce que ça montre le problème du doigt.
Parce que ça donne au problème une dimension publique.
Parce que ce problème n'est pas d'ordre privé.
Parce que si ça s'adresse à toi, ça concerne tout le monde.
Parce que le problème exaspère et qu'il faut que toi (vous, hein ? C'est une discussion personnelle, mais j'ai pas réellement de problème de personne avec toi) tu t'en rendes compte.
Rajout à la relecture : 
Parce qu'en privé, c'est chiant. Y'en a pour des plombes. Et que peu de monde a envie de te consacrer ce temps et cette réflexion, j'en ai peur.

Voilà.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> _Appel de service : le petit Backcat est demandé au Bar pour un coup de griffe... je répète : le petit Backcat est demandé au Bar pour un coup de griffe... _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ben ouais, mais si tu me niques mon effet de scène, on va plus être copain, hein ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

De retour du ski, je reprends le boulot


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De retour du ski, je reprends le boulot



C'est ce qui te différencie de Dos Jones, lui, de retour du ski, c'est qu'il a *terminé*, le boulot !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> De retour du ski, je reprends le boulot



C'est "poster au bar" ton taf ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est "poster au bar" ton taf ?



Nan, mais aussi con que ça puisse paraître, vous me manquiez, tas de burnes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Nan, mais aussi con que ça puisse paraître, vous me manquiez, tas de burnes



Oooooooh! Mais qu'il est mignon not' choupinet à nous qu'on a... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




BackCat a dit:


> Moi, j'ai un gamin de 2 ans. Il a été recruté pour faire des photos publicitaires. Je lui en fais faire de temps en temps, rarement, uniquement si ça peut représenter un jeu pour lui. J'ai un matos photo que certains photographes pro m'envient, voire m'empruntent. Je travaille dans la photo pro, j'en rencontre beaucoup. Des très grands comme des petits. Tu imagines certainement que j'ai fait moi aussi des photos absolument magnifiques de mon fils T'en verras jamais une ici. PArce que j'aurai envie de tuer le premier crétin qui dira quelque chose de mal placé d'abord, et que comme d'hab', je pourrai pas parce que je trouverai jamais le moyen de mettre la main dessus, et ensuite parce que c'est l'image de mon petit, et que j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera content d'avoir été exhibé comme ça, impudiquement quand son père était fanatique d'un forum informatique peuplé de crétins principalement. (D'ailleurs, et c'est un autre débat, c'est pas seulement le forum qui est peuplé de crétins principalement, c'est Internet).



  

Tiens... C'est la 2e fois que je te dis "respect", aujourd'hui


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oooooooh! Mais qu'il est mignon not' choupinet à nous qu'on a... :love:



Venant de toi ça me touche
Non pas là
Un peu plus haut.
Voilaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, t'as raison c'est répugnant.
> 
> Dans sa liste de sujets récurrents invariables dont tout le monde se contrefout, il a oublié "mioches" faudra lui dire.
> 
> :sleep:



Que l'on peut aussi appeler *chiards*. Au choix.  :love:



BackCat a dit:


> Tu imagines certainement que j'ai fait moi aussi des photos absolument magnifiques de mon fils&#8230; T'en verras jamais une ici. PArce que j'aurai envie de tuer le premier crétin qui dira quelque chose de mal placé d'abord, et que comme d'hab', je pourrai pas parce que je trouverai jamais le moyen de mettre la main dessus, et ensuite parce que c'est l'image de mon petit, et que j'ai du mal à croire qu'il sera content d'avoir été exhibé comme ça, impudiquement quand son père était fanatique d'un forum informatique peuplé de crétins principalement. (D'ailleurs, et c'est un autre débat, c'est pas seulement le forum qui est peuplé de crétins principalement, c'est Internet&#8230.



Ça, c'est très, très, très bon.

Et bien que je n'ai pas de gamin (d'aucuns diraient que j'en suis encore un moi-même), j'ai été élevé d'une telle manière que ce qui est écrit au-dessus semble pour moi une évidence. Protéger ses gamins en évitant de les exposer, sans leur consentement éclairé qui plus est, sur internet ou ailleurs, à n'importe qui, relève d'une obligation morale des parents.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non pas là
> Un peu plus haut.
> Voilaaaaaaaaaaaa



:mouais: ...

...

Ah, ouais... Quand même!


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Tu nous en postera un boût ?




Le dernier






​



julrou 15 a dit:


> J'espère encore qu'elle est bio, ta rhubarbe;.. sinon ça n'en vaut pas la peine....



Je suis un adepte des herbicides, pesticides, fongicides, insecticides et autre napalm en tout genre  pour faire pousser mes plantes en toute sérénité, loin de toutes les mauvaises herbes qui encombrent le jardin. :style: En plus ça donne un bon petit goût aux légumes en plus de l'engrais chimique qui engraisse le substrat. :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2009)

J'peux avoir la nappe ?...


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis un adepte des herbicides, pesticides, fongicides, insecticides et autre napalm en tout genre  pour faire pousser mes plantes en toute sérénité, loin de toutes les mauvaises herbes qui encombrent le jardin. :style: En plus ça donne un bon petit goût aux légumes en plus de l'engrais chimique qui engraisse le substrat. :style:



Avantage supplémentaire, si tu as une petite faim la nuit, pas de problème, c'est tout phosphorécent.


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai regardé dernièrement les photos que tu avais postées dans le fil 60% à vue de nez (estimation basse) sont des photos de la Bretagne et de tes enfants. Imagine donc une expo de ces photos.
> 
> Les gens viendraient-ils et pour quelle raison?




Une expo sur la Bretagne et les enfants ? 


Sans vouloir prendre partie, la clé de l'histoire est d'essayer d'imaginer l'interêt qu'une photo peut générer chez des personnes totalement étrangères...ce qui bien évidemment est le coeur du problème des photos d'enfants car elles ont par essence un contenu émotif trop fort pour ceux qui les publient.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je mets à jour le firmware de ma téloche, merci Philips .


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je ne poste jamais de photo des miens - parce que je me dis que, ne les connaissant pas, vous ne les regarderez pas forcément avec la même tendresse que moi




Tu mens ! C'est quoi *ça*?

Et sache qu'on éprouve la même tendresse que toi, sur ce coup là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je gla, euh non, j'assiste à un cours de PAO.


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rapport affectif ? Avec un ordinateur ?
> :hosto:



il serait pas le premier dans le genre 



			
				Lieutenant Commander Tuvok to Ensign Harry Kim - ST Voyager a dit:
			
		

> You're in love with a computer subroutine ?



Désolé pour le smiley, impossible d'en trouver un avec le sourcil vulcain froncé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Sûr qu'il serait pas le premier. Et malgré tout, je ne peux m'empêcher de souligner la bêtise que représente tout élan allant dans ce sens. 

Sans déconner&#8230;

Un ordinateur, c'est une machine, quoi. Fut-ce un mac.
Le fanatisme consumériste me fout souvent la nausée. Rarement, ça me fait rire. Donc je signale quand c'est le cas


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Oh, toi mon BackCat, t'as jamais eu un Titanium 400 sous les doigts, c'était chaud et sensuel, avec juste ce qu'il fallait de courant électrique qui se perdait dans la coque, c'était doux, ça ronronnait tranquille et ça piquotait un peu, juste ce qu'il fallait, ahhhhhh&#8230; pitin, ouais, ouvre ton esprit et ton corps à la machine bordel


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ah&#8230; je dis pas&#8230;

Niveau séances photos, je suis preneur pour shooter la première nymphettes amoureuse de son Symbion® :love: :bave:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Oh, toi mon BackCat, t'as jamais eu un Titanium 400 sous les doigts, c'était chaud et sensuel, avec juste ce qu'il fallait de courant électrique qui se perdait dans la coque, c'était doux, ça ronronnait tranquille et ça piquotait un peu, juste ce qu'il fallait, ahhhhhh pitin, ouais, ouvre ton esprit et ton corps à la machine bordel


J'ai essayé aussi mais j'ai une trop grosse bite pour le FW400


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi mais j'ai une trop grosse bite pour le FW400


Moi au moins, j'ai eu la décence de faire cette blague pourrie et éculée (non, il ne manque pas de lettre, pauvre tâche !!!!) par voie privée&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi au moins, j'ai eu la décence de faire cette blague pourrie et éculée (non, il ne manque pas de lettre, pauvre tâche !!!!) par voie privée&#8230;


Tu veux dire un port qui ne permet pas de faire du réseau ?

L'USB ?


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi au moins, j'ai eu la décence de faire cette blague pourrie et éculée (non, il ne manque pas de lettre, pauvre tâche !!!!) *par voie privée*&#8230;




:afraid:

une pensée pour le malheureux!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi au moins, j'ai eu la décence de faire cette blague pourrie et éculée (non, il ne manque pas de lettre, pauvre tâche !!!!) par voie privée


Ah mais moi c'est pas une blague! 
j'ai vraiment une trop grosse bite pour le FW400!


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai essayé aussi mais j'ai une trop grosse bite pour le FW400



sinon tu fais quoi avec, là maintenant tout de suite?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Non. J'ai parlé de slotdisc&#8230; 
Vous n'êtes que des brutes bouffies d'hormones honteuses&#8230;

Toi aussi là, juste au dessus ! :mouais:


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Toi aussi là, juste au dessus ! :mouais:




Nous ne voulons pas en savoir plus sur tes positions préférées :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ah, là, par contre, c'est con.
Y'a potentiellement des sujets 'achement sympas pour portfolio. Ça relèverait l'intérêt qu'on peut trouver dans les photos de type disons&#8230; "domestiques"


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah, là, par contre, c'est con.
> Y'a potentiellement des sujets 'achement sympas pour portfolio. Ça relèverait l'intérêt qu'on peut trouver dans les photos de type disons "domestiques"



Dans Photo Insolites aussi, non?


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah, là, par contre, c'est con.
> Y'a potentiellement des sujets 'achement sympas pour portfolio. Ça relèverait l'intérêt qu'on peut trouver dans les photos de type disons&#8230; "domestiques"




Je peux te rouvrir photos insolites si tu veux 


edit : ah murdre ça m'apprendra à vouloir jouer au bar !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je peux te rouvrir photos insolites si tu veux
> 
> 
> edit : ah murdre ça m'apprendra à vouloir jouer au bar !


Oh ben là, vous me gênez un peu :rose:
Ça n'a un côté insolite que la première fois qu'on me voit nu. Après on s'habitue à tout, je vous assure.

Ah ça&#8230; combien de fois ai-je entendu "OH MON DIEU !!! ÇA PASSERA JAMAIS !!!!" Et puis, un peu de persuasion, de mots rassurants, parfois, une bonne tarte dans la gueule aussi, et puis l'assurance que tout peut se recoudre médicalement après coup et l'affaire est bouclée  Rien de surnaturel là-dedans, je vous assure


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh ben là, vous me gênez un peu :rose:
> Ça n'a un côté insolite que la première fois qu'on me voit nu. Après on s'habitue à tout, je vous assure.
> 
> Ah ça combien de fois ai-je entendu "OH MON DIEU !!! ÇA PASSERA JAMAIS !!!!" Et puis, un peu de persuasion, de mots rassurants, parfois, une bonne tarte dans la gueule aussi, et puis l'assurance que tout peut se recoudre médicalement après coup et l'affaire est bouclée  Rien de surnaturel là-dedans, je vous assure



On t'a pourtant déjà dit. Faut pas y mettre la tête...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On t'a pourtant déjà dit. Faut pas y mettre la tête...


Ah là, par contre, je suis désolé, j'ai bien essayé déjà de mettre la hampe, mais rien n'y fait. Seule la tête passe&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh ben là, vous me gênez un peu :rose:
> Ça n'a un côté insolite que la première fois qu'on me voit nu. Après on s'habitue à tout, je vous assure.
> 
> Ah ça combien de fois ai-je entendu "OH MON DIEU !!! ÇA PASSERA JAMAIS !!!!" Et puis, un peu de persuasion, de mots rassurants, parfois, une bonne tarte dans la gueule aussi, et puis l'assurance que tout peut se recoudre médicalement après coup et l'affaire est bouclée  Rien de surnaturel là-dedans, je vous assure



Vraiment ? J'aimerais tant être un de tes anciens ports firewire


----------



## vleroy (20 Avril 2009)

Désolé, un peu de taf aujourd'hui, 600 bornes, mais me v'la

Primo, le commentaire de Dendrimère fait suite à diverses photos qui comportaient plage, bateau et mer. Il ne parle pas d'enfants... Je trouve sa remarque désobligeante pour tous, car ce fil n'est pas une galerie photo de professionnels, mais un espace de publication ouvert à tous niveaux. Il n'y a pas non plus de thème spécifique, un simple conseil d'éviter les séries. Excusez moi d'avoir poster 6 photos de la Bretagne. Je note Bretagne, pas bon. Pas Macgé.
Néanmoins plusieurs ont posté des photos de bateau, de plage et de mer (puisque c'est ce qui chagrine notre posteur couroucé) et c'est bien pourquoi je ne pensais pas être personnellement et uniquement visé.
Par ailleurs, il exprime une opinion. C'est son choix. La réponse me parait de mise sur un forum d'expression libre. 

Maintenant je vais répondre point à point à Backcat.



BackCat a dit:


> Moi, je trouve que quand on poste si souvent dans ce fil des photos les plus belles, on devrait en premier lieu veiller à ne pas faire chier le monde. Le premier motif d'agacement étant les sujets des photos eux-mêmes, on est en droit de se demander si certains qui y sont habitués se posent ne serait-ce qu'un instant la question.
> La photo de gosses, c'est chiant par nature.
> Es-tu allé soumettre tes photos sur un VRAI site photo ? Moi j'essaye de le faire de temps en temps sur un site canon. Ben c'est autre chose qu'ici. Ici, c'est l'école des fans.



Plusieurs choses. Plusieurs réponses donc.
1/ je publie beaucoup j'en conviens (58 photos dans pvbp) depuis le 1er janvier, soit une photo tous les deux jours en moyenne. Moyenne d'ailleurs assez inconstante de mois en mois.
2/ Puisque tu t'es donné la peine de regarder un peu les photos que j'avais posté, tu as donc vu celles sur le cirque, celles sur les textures, celles sur les gouttes, celles sur les compositions d'Etretat, celles de nu (si si celles-là vous les avez tous regardez) et 10 photos sur la Bretagne (sacrilège). Deux maximum par série, avec le plus souvent un lien vers la série. Ton discours s'applique donc pleinement à mon cas, dès lors que l'on adopte une réthorique spécieuse.
3/ tu parles un peu plus loin d'un taux de 60% sur 5 photos probablement. Le taux depuis le 1er janvier est seulement de 24%. Mais l'excès ne nuit pas à un bon argument. Il y a un côté Bernard Tapie qui est assez jubilatoire. Par contre en mathématiques, c'est pas ça.
4/ oui j'ai publié des photos de mes gamins sur d'autres sites comme d'autres photos d'ailleurs (pixellistes, virusphoto et autre). Les résultats sont d'ailleurs assez identiques partout. Les bonnes photos (enfant ou pas) sont plebiscitées les autres non. Tu vois il y a comme une certaine logique.
5/ Pas non plus la prétention de faire une expo photo de mes gosses...



BackCat a dit:


> Moi, j'ai un gamin de 2 ans.
> Blablabla je t'explique comment élever dignement tes enfants



Merci pour la morale. Tu me diras si je te dois quelque chose. Néanmoins, ton point de vue est respectable. Celui de Julrou pas du tout... mais c'était assez prévisible.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)

Quand j'ai lu les commentaires de certains sur des photos, quand je me suis senti explicitement visé, quand j'ai admiré les listes de cdb rouges, je me suis posé des questions. J'ai longtemps hésité à arrêter.

Je n'ai pas osé faire ce que vient de faire vleroy, mais qu'il sache que je suis parfaitement d'accord avec lui, et que les diverses attitudes commencent à m'énerver.

Merci.

Et sur ce, bonsoir !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2009)

Formidable.

Ce fil se transforme en SAv de "vos plus belles"... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'as fumé quoi ?
> Ca fait 6 mois que tu fais joujou avec un appareil photo, avec plus au moins de bonheur, et tu viens chouiner parce que y'a une pauvre réflexion d'un mec qui fait des photos de canettes (j'adore :love et qui te visait même pas directement.
> 
> Pète un coup.
> Fais comme moi, là, maintenant.


22 ans. Sobre, efficace, direct, un tantinet vulgaire mais un style agréable et de bonnes dispositions.
J'aime bien.


----------



## kuep (20 Avril 2009)

Si je pouvais je vous boulerais tous vert, vous êtes si beaux en représentation dans vos petits costumes


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien



Tu n'es pas impartial, aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Ca doit être de la prétention ou de la connerie (mais je penche beaucoup pour la 2ème). 
C'est pas parce qu'on fixe une règle à une photo par jour qu'il faut poster 3, 4 ou 5 photos par semaine. Mise à part deux trois posteurs qui ont pas un anus dans le globe oculaire, faut avouer que le niveau de ce fil pu à cause d'une sur-présentation de certains.

J'ai l'impression qu'on dit sans cesse la même chose. Et y'a toujours quarante douze boulets pour venir se plaindre.
Je dois poster une demi douzaine de photos par an dans ce fil, juste pour avoir le plaisir d'avoir choisi. C'est certainement pas des chefs d'oeuvre mais au moins je me limite, je prends le temps de la réflexion, j'apprends et j'ai la satisfaction de poster un truc mature... C'est juste le BUT de ce fil !

Que vous ayez un niveau de merde ou pas, c'est pas le problème. Le soucis, c'est que vous pourrissez le fil avec vos crachats picturaux.

C'est pas un modérateur qui parle, c'est juste un lecteur.

edit : je t'aime bien aussi mon xav' :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Formidable.
> 
> Ce fil se transforme en SAV de "vos plus belles"... :sleep:


Un seul fil ne suffirait jamais à dénoncer tout le mal qui est fait à la photographie dans ce sujet. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu n'es pas impartial, aussi.


Ah non ! Et ça :


Khyu a dit:


> Que vous ayez un niveau de merde ou pas, c'est pas le problème. Le souci, c'est que vous pourrissez le fil avec vos crachats picturaux.


C'est pas sobre, efficace et direct ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Cette extension du sujet a l'intérêt de répandre un peu plus l'extraordinaire ambiance qui règne au bar. Sur ce, je prends quelques jours de vacances de macgé


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est pas sobre, efficace et direct ça ?




Certes.
Mais ya une faute de genre. 






EDIT : Ce petit salopard a édité!


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

Là en ce moment je compte les points


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Certes.
> Mais ya une faute de genre.
> 
> 
> ...



Mais chuuuut !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Certes.
> Mais ya une faute de genre.


Les fautes de genre ne m'ont jamais vraiment dérangé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------




iPantoufle a dit:


> Cette extension du sujet a l'intérêt de répandre un peu plus l'extraordinaire ambiance qui règne au bar. Sur ce, je prends quelques jours de vacances de macgé&#8230;


C'est ballot. Tu l'aurais pas dit, on l'aurait pas vu&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2009)

Les fautes de goûts d'avantage 


Je l'aime bien ce petit motard sans moto. :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Le soucis, c'est que vous pourrissez le fil avec vos crachats picturaux.



Des noms ! 






J'imagine que tu parles des polaroïd de Paul !


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Certes.
> Mais ya une faute de genre.
> 
> 
> ...


Mais il a laissé une faute d'orthographe...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Des noms !


Euh Aladisse ?


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Euh Aladisse ?




Exactement


'Sait pas faire la mise au point celui là ! 

Ses photos sont vides avec des têtes coupées :afraid:

Au secours! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Exactement
> 
> 
> 'Sait pas faire la mise au point celui là !
> ...


Ce qui me choque surtout c'est son manque d'originalité. Il ne prend aucun risque. C'est assez pathétique


----------



## yvos (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui me choque surtout c'est son manque d'originalité. Il ne prend aucun risque. C'est assez pathétique




Nan mais t'as vu l'matos qu'il a aussi? :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Merci pour la morale. Tu me diras si je te dois quelque chose. Néanmoins, ton point de vue est respectable. Celui de Julrou pas du tout... mais c'était assez prévisible.
> Bonne soirée.



Forcément. Forcément. 
Néanmoins le jugement que tu portes son mon avis ne m'empêchera fort heureusement jamais de le donner. 

(puis, on voit qu'il y a plein d'arguments derrière... )


----------



## JPTK (20 Avril 2009)

Juste content d'avoir autre chose à foutre que de poster ici. 


Ah merde ce message se contredit totalement du coup je vais me pendre avec des cordons ombilicales :rateau:
(il m'en reste en plus)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Je vais voir mon frère jouer au théâtre, il a intérêt à être bon .


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tombé du lit, tombé aussi sur le commentaire de Dendrimère sur Portfolio
> J'hésite à lui répondre sur le fil... mais ça me répugne. Comme son commentaire.





Digne des méthodes staliniennes !

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Pas de taches de sang sur l'écran de mon macbook, svp, j'ai déjà eu un mal fou à enlever les traces de doigt.
Ah mais, qu'est-ce que fe fais encore là, au fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Digne des méthodes staliniennes !
> 
> :sleep::sleep::sleep:


Dendrimere a posté au Bar, le niveau remonte !


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Dendrimere a posté au Bar, le niveau remonte !





Raclure ! 

Si c'est çà, je m'en vais :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Raclure !
> 
> Si c'est çà, je m'en vais :hein:



Moi aussi, tiens (ça fait 3 fois).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Raclure !
> 
> Si c'est çà, je m'en vais :hein:


Non reste ! Cet endroit manque cruellement de boy-scouts.


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Non reste ! Cet endroit manque cruellement de boy-scouts.



fab fab  a été boy-scouts


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fab fab a été boy-scouts =D


Si ça c'est pas une preuve de moralité !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fab fab  a été boy-scouts



J'en connais d'autres.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si ça c'est pas une preuve de moralité !



Ah ça. J'connais même des scouts qui ont fini en morts alités. Mais ils étaient particulièrement assidus.


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'en connais d'autres.



tu tombe bien  Monsieur de Décauville, j'en ai un 2 em 

edit : le groupe des ex scouts et de ceux qui ont bien fait de ne pas l'être


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Avril 2009)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Digne des méthodes staliniennes !
> 
> :sleep::sleep::sleep:



Ah non ! 

Ça, c'est *ma* spécialité.


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah non !
> 
> Ça, c'est *ma* spécialité.



Ouais. Bien c'que j'disais. C'est la mortalité qu'on devrait t'inculquer, à toi, sombre individu.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> edit : le groupe des ex scouts et de ceux qui ont bien fait de ne pas l'être




Tu confons facebook et macgé là...


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu confons facebook et macgé là...



donc tu a été un Boy Scout traumatisé ?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Non, je ne lui ai jamais fait subir çà


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Avril 2009)

Pfouaaaaaaah !!!


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, je ne lui ai jamais fait subir çà



c'est bien dommage


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est bien dommage




Tu dois pas aimer les prêtres toi :mouais:


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tombé du lit, tombé aussi sur le commentaire de Dendrimère sur Portfolio
> J'hésite à lui répondre sur le fil... mais ça me répugne. Comme son commentaire.







bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, t'as raison c'est répugnant.
> 
> Dans sa liste de sujets récurrents invariables dont tout le monde se contrefout, il a oublié "mioches" faudra lui dire.
> 
> :sleep:





PonkHead a dit:


> Il est très difficile d'estimer la qualité d'une photo représentant des gens qu'on aime, ses enfants en particulier, parce qu'on a pour eux l'oeil gauchi, illuminé plutôt, par l'amour qu'on leur porte.
> 
> C'est pour ça que je ne poste jamais de photo des miens - parce que je me dis que, ne les connaissant pas, vous ne les regarderez pas forcément avec la même tendresse que moi et que, à force d'en poster, vous finirez sans doute par les voir de l'oeil un rien haineux du type coincé à la soirée diapo des vacances de ses voisins, quand il en est au millième sourire identique du petit dernier et que son baromètre intérieur est passé de "mignon" à "où est ma tronçonneuse à chiards ?"
> 
> ...





aCLR a dit:


> Bin là je vais sortir un stylo et du papier pour plancher sur le sujet de ponkhead. À peine rentrer de ses belles vacances qu'il nous pose déjà un sujet de réflexion. Heureusement que dans son _edit_ il aiguille nos écrits vers deux penseurs, parce que sinon j'allais m'égarer dans les classiques de ma bibliothèque&#8230;





vleroy a dit:


> Mon cher Ponk,
> 1/ le sujet visé n'était pas les enfants. Un enfant est un sujet comme un autre. Il apporte un plus à la tof ou pas, il est bien cadré ou pas, mais là n'est pas le débat à mon avis.
> 2/ je n'étais sûrement pas plus visé que les 6 autres photos de bateau, mer, plage... Je note que dans la vision dendrimère, on ne poste pas de neige en hiver, pas de plage en été. On se contente de belles photos de canettes de coca qui font avancer le monde.
> 3/ Enfin et surtout, les commentaires peuvent se faire par d'autres moyens que sur le fil. Les règles s'appliquent même aux champions comme Dendrimère. Surtout pour des commentaires portant sur le subjectif. Un commentaire technique qui permette à tous de progresser, oui, à la limite... mais le subjectif???
> ...





Khyu a dit:


> T'as fumé quoi ?
> Ca fait 6 mois que tu fais joujou avec un appareil photo, avec plus au moins de bonheur, et tu viens chouiner parce que y'a une pauvre réflexion d'un mec qui fait des photos de canettes (j'adore :love et qui te visait même pas directement.
> 
> Pète un coup.
> Fais comme moi, là, maintenant.





BackCat a dit:


> Je suis là  et j'ai carrément les moyens de donner envie dans ce domaine.
> 
> Moi, je trouve que quand on poste si souvent dans ce fil des photos les plus belles, on devrait en premier lieu veiller à ne pas faire chier le monde. Le premier motif d'agacement étant les sujets des photos eux-mêmes, on est en droit de se demander si certains qui y sont habitués se posent ne serait-ce qu'un instant la question.
> 
> ...





yvos a dit:


> Une expo sur la Bretagne et les enfants ?
> 
> 
> Sans vouloir prendre partie, la clé de l'histoire est d'essayer d'imaginer l'interêt qu'une photo peut générer chez des personnes totalement étrangères...ce qui bien évidemment est le coeur du problème des photos d'enfants car elles ont par essence un contenu émotif trop fort pour ceux qui les publient.





BackCat a dit:


> Oh ben là, vous me gênez un peu :rose:
> Ça n'a un côté insolite que la première fois qu'on me voit nu. Après on s'habitue à tout, je vous assure.
> 
> Ah ça&#8230; combien de fois ai-je entendu "OH MON DIEU !!! ÇA PASSERA JAMAIS !!!!" Et puis, un peu de persuasion, de mots rassurants, parfois, une bonne tarte dans la gueule aussi, et puis l'assurance que tout peut se recoudre médicalement après coup et l'affaire est bouclée  Rien de surnaturel là-dedans, je vous assure





vleroy a dit:


> Désolé, un peu de taf aujourd'hui, 600 bornes, mais me v'la
> 
> Primo, le commentaire de Dendrimère fait suite à diverses photos qui comportaient plage, bateau et mer. Il ne parle pas d'enfants... Je trouve sa remarque désobligeante pour tous, car ce fil n'est pas une galerie photo de professionnels, mais un espace de publication ouvert à tous niveaux. Il n'y a pas non plus de thème spécifique, un simple conseil d'éviter les séries. Excusez moi d'avoir poster 6 photos de la Bretagne. Je note Bretagne, pas bon. Pas Macgé.
> Néanmoins plusieurs ont posté des photos de bateau, de plage et de mer (puisque c'est ce qui chagrine notre posteur couroucé) et c'est bien pourquoi je ne pensais pas être personnellement et uniquement visé.
> ...





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Quand j'ai lu les commentaires de certains sur des photos, quand je me suis senti explicitement visé, quand j'ai admiré les listes de cdb rouges, je me suis posé des questions. J'ai longtemps hésité à arrêter.
> 
> Je n'ai pas osé faire ce que vient de faire vleroy, mais qu'il sache que je suis parfaitement d'accord avec lui, et que les diverses attitudes commencent à m'énerver.
> 
> ...





DocEvil a dit:


> 22 ans. Sobre, efficace, direct, un tantinet vulgaire mais un style agréable et de bonnes dispositions.
> J'aime bien.





Khyu a dit:


> Ca doit être de la prétention ou de la connerie (mais je penche beaucoup pour la 2ème).
> C'est pas parce qu'on fixe une règle à une photo par jour qu'il faut poster 3, 4 ou 5 photos par semaine. Mise à part deux trois posteurs qui ont pas un anus dans le globe oculaire, faut avouer que le niveau de ce fil pu à cause d'une sur-présentation de certains.
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'on dit sans cesse la même chose. Et y'a toujours quarante douze boulets pour venir se plaindre.
> ...





DocEvil a dit:


> Un seul fil ne suffirait jamais à dénoncer tout le mal qui est fait à la photographie dans ce sujet.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------
> 
> ...



*PUTAIN MAIS APRÈS ON ME FAIT CHIER POUR ME DEMANDER POURQUOI JE ME SUIS BARRÉ ?

MODÉRATEUR DE PVPBP C'EST LA CHIENLIT ! MÊME 68 À CÔTÉ C'EST POUR LES PUCELLES COMME JULROU ! (étant donné que Mackie ne rentrera jamais son petit machin tout rose tout mou dans un autre machin tout rose tout mou) et Julrou saura de quoi je veux parler !

PUTAIN JE SUIS HEUREUX DE FAIRE DES EXPOS DANS LA VRAIE VIE, DE BAISER AVEC DES VRAIES ARTISTES poilues (sinon, ça vaut pas!), DE NE PLUS BOUFFER À MA FAIM ET DE CONFRONTER MA PRODUCTION PHOTOGRAPHIQUE À AUTRE CHOSE QUE LA BRANLETTE VIRTUELLE !!

voilà ! c'est dit.*





macinside a dit:


> donc tu a été un Boy Scout traumatisé ?



Non, mais par contre toi, tu ne baiseras jamais ! Tandis que lui baise déjà&#8230;   

ps pour Vleroy : tu me fais rire ! mon D300 a déjà 50 000 déclenchements (achat avril 2008) et heureusement que je ne suis pas ton exemple : les serveurs de Flickr rendraient l'âme&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

_message perso pour Gkatarn : OUAIS et on va tout déchirer !! _


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2009)

Mais t'essaieras de te tenir correct qd même


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2009)

_note qu'il faudra surement que je reparte le soir !  faudra me foutre à la porte vers 20h ! _


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si ça c'est pas une preuve de moralité !



Absolument pas.
J'étais payé pour ça.


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Absolument pas.
> J'étais payé pour ça.



ah, doit ton appeler ça de la prostitution alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ah, doit ton appeler ça de la prostitution alors ?



Y a pas une grande différence entre comédien et pute, effectivement


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Y a pas une grande différence entre comédien et pute, effectivement



Ah ? J'avais pourtant toujours pensé que les proxénètes prenaient moins que les impresarios, en pourcentage


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> *PUTAIN MAIS APRÈS ON ME FAIT CHIER POUR ME DEMANDER POURQUOI JE ME SUIS BARRÉ ?
> 
> MODÉRATEUR DE PVPBP C'EST LA CHIENLIT ! MÊME 68 À CÔTÉ C'EST POUR LES PUCELLES COMME JULROU ! (étant donné que Mackie ne rentrera jamais son petit machin tout rose tout mou dans un autre machin tout rose tout mou) et Julrou saura de quoi je veux parler !
> 
> ...


Y'a trop à lire :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Y'a trop à lire :sleep:



Et puis la couleur n'est pas du meilleur goût, ça sent la rouille


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Et puis la couleur n'est pas du meilleur goût, ça sent la rouille




*tu sais ce qu'il te dit le rouillé ?!
*


----------



## gKatarn (21 Avril 2009)

Rouille ? je dirais plutôt "caca mou" mais bon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rouille ? je dirais plutôt "caca mou" mais bon...



Et tu t'y connais


----------



## PoM (21 Avril 2009)

Je cherche en vain le début de cette discussion...


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

Ah ben voilà, ça frémit ça se sentait (un peu fort d'ailleurs : pouah : ).

Bon, faut juste assez agiter pour que ça pète, que certains se barrent, que d'autres arrivent et on est reparti pour 1 an tranquille avant la prochaine giclée 



Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet - si vrai sujet il y a ?- comme ça passionne les foules, là, je déguste un _Sotu_, long dans les oreilles, puissant visuellement. Il piquera juste assez pour ma veste et ne déparera pas sur mon mur.
Comprenne qui pourra.


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rouille ? je dirais plutôt "caca mou" mais bon...




oui d'ailleurs*je repars illico !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Je m'épile les sourcils .

Sinon j'apprends avec bonheur le retour de ScubaARM .


----------



## Luc G (21 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> *tu sais ce qu'il te dit le rouillé ?!
> *



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il me dit, mais je vois qu'il tourne rubicond !

Va pas nous faire une attaque !


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

alèm a dit:


> *PUTAIN MAIS APRÈS ON ME FAIT CHIER POUR ME DEMANDER POURQUOI JE ME SUIS BARRÉ ?
> 
> MODÉRATEUR DE PVPBP C'EST LA CHIENLIT ! MÊME 68 À CÔTÉ C'EST POUR LES PUCELLES COMME JULROU !*




Là je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu t'es barré


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu t'es barré



Pourquoi ?? 











Nan je vois pas :mouais:




Ah ouai si en fait !


----------



## rizoto (21 Avril 2009)

Je reviens d'un magasin pc city qui fermait (definitivement). Tout était a -50%, matériel Apple compris ...


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Je reviens d'un magasin pc city qui fermait (definitivement). Tout était a -50%, matériel Apple compris ...



Et t'as rien acheté ?:rateau:


----------



## rizoto (21 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et t'as rien acheté ?:rateau:



que des petites choses, en fait. Je me suis pose la question de quoi as tu réellement besoin?

J'ai pris 2 adaptateurs mini displayport et iwork pour ma copine


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> que des petites choses, en fait. Je me suis pose la question de quoi as tu réellement besoin?
> 
> J'ai pris 2 adaptateurs mini displayport et iwork pour ma copine




Tain mais t'es un loser en fait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

JPTK il aurait achetté le stock et revendu tout par les PA de Macgé


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> iwork pour ma copine




Rôooo bordel, elle va être drôlement contente, dis donc... elle qui voulait un petit Solitaire


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Rôooo bordel, elle va être drôlement contente, dis donc... elle qui voulait un petit Solitaire



Rizotto n'est pas bien grand en même temps, à tendance onaniste, il pourrait faire l'affaire


----------



## rizoto (21 Avril 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Tain mais t'es un loser en fait



J'allais pas acheter des trucs sous prétexte qu'ils sont pas cher


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'allais pas acheter des trucs sous prétexte qu'ils sont pas cher




Non mais hô, c'est pas un peu fini, ce comportement, là...le PLAN de RELANCE, tu connais ?!!!!?

Aller, hop on consomme !


----------



## JPTK (21 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non mais hô, c'est pas un peu fini, ce comportement, là...le PLAN de RELANCE, tu connais ?!!!!?
> 
> Aller, hop on consomme !



Voilà c'est à cause gens comme lui qu'on est dans la merde aujourd'hui


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2009)

la j'ai enfin compris comment ce démontais un Cinéma Display Alu

donc j'en cherche un en panne qui ne fasse pas 2 flash du voyant de veille 

sinon je matte une liste de tueur en série  (mais a l'unité c'est plus cher, comprendra qui pourra  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Je viens de lire le 5ème topic ouvert aujourd'hui pour demander comment installer le léopard d'une autre machine


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il me dit, mais je vois qu'il tourne rubicond !
> 
> Va pas nous faire une attaque !



ah non, reviens d'une heure de roule-roule sur mon single-speed pas prêt pour une attaque ! mais la douche, ça serait bien

 j'ai quand même eu le temps de renseigner deux beaufs sur l'endroit au centre-ville où se trouve les putes



yvos a dit:


> Là je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu t'es barré



tu verras, ça use


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Je me drogue avec I-Dozer mais ça marche pas :hein: .


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2009)

j'attaque le tome 2 de millénium :love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Avril 2009)

/note pour Benjamin  : serait-il possible que les citations de membres ignorés soient ignorées elle-aussi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Je dois me passer un coup de tondeuse sur la courge, mais j'ai une flemme olympique...:sleep:


----------



## Luc G (22 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je dois me passer un coup de tondeuse sur la courge, mais j'ai une flemme olympique...:sleep:



Pourtant, à première vue, c'est pas un travail de romain


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Pourtant, à première vue, c'est pas un travail de romain



Certes, mais il convient que cela soit fait de manière méticuleuse... Et ça demande alors un certain temps... :style:


----------



## Bassman (22 Avril 2009)

Là je m'aperçois que certains ne connaissent pas la définition de l'onanisme&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je m'aperçois que certains ne connaissent pas la définition de l'onanisme



Avec une tondeuse ?!!? Mais tiéfou, toi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Si, j'ai beaucoup d'exemples sur le nanisme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Mon chausson fourré, tu t'es gourré de fil, les vannes navrantes et éculées c'est le fil d'à côté.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Ah oui mais si on ne peut pas être navrant partout je vais plus beaucoup poster.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Oh la jolie perche !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Merde dis donc&#8230;*un semblant de compréhension de sa part. Y'a plus qu'à joindre le geste à la parole.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2009)

Je fais une pose leBarMacG dans ma journée vectorielle&#8230;


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Avril 2009)

J'organise un apéro à 16h30 avec mes collègues pour le départ de notre cheffe.

45 min... vivement!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> les vannes navrantes et *éculées* c'est le fil d'à côté.



J'avais mal lu...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> J'organise un apéro à 16h30 avec mes collègues pour le départ de notre cheffe.
> 
> 45 min... vivement!



J'arrive.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2009)

Je replonge dans mes vecteurs&#8230;



:style:


@+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Je replonge dans mon projet de couverture pour un livre d'art. Des statues de bites à détourer. Ca change d'ici.


----------



## jugnin (22 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je replonge dans mon projet de couverture pour un livre d'art. Des statues de bites à détourer. Ca change d'ici.


_
*MAIS TU VAS ARRÊTER DE FAIRE SEMBLANT DE TE CASSER D'ICI ?*_

- Non ? Tant pis.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Des statues de bites à détourer. Ca change d'ici.


 
Ouais.
ici, c'est plus des tortues de star à débiter !





Hein ?
Nan, nan, je vais très bien.
T'aurais pas une tortue ?


----------



## itako (22 Avril 2009)

Je suis entrain de prendre du crack dans la piscine abandonnée du coin.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Avril 2009)

Je fais de la promo pour la pièce de théâtre que je produis...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2009)

Je retrouve le forum tout lent .


----------



## macarel (22 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je retrouve le forum tout lent .



très:sleep:


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

Là je réfléchis, si j'achète le modèle le plus élevé de l'Imac maintenant, ou si j'attends après juin pour voir les nouveautés à la présentation apple


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Je réalise que quand tu laisses trop de liberté avec certaines personnes, parfois tout te retombe sur le coin du museau ...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je fais de la promo pour la pièce de théâtre que je produis...



Ouf, j'ai eu peur : je pensais que tu y jouais


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2009)

Un grand café et la journée va commencer&#8230;


:style:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2009)

là j'attends midi pour aller manger mon dago :love: j'ai déjà trop la dalle


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Avril 2009)

Je dénonce julrou au gouvernement


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je dénonce julrou au gouvernement



Hein ? Quoi ? Pourquoi ? :affraid: 
On m'a découvert ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2009)

grilled  :love: yes !!


----------



## NED (23 Avril 2009)

là, je vais me prendre un petit café !


----------



## DeepDark (23 Avril 2009)

Là?

Mon passé * me reviens en plein dans la tronche... :casse:


* Sentimental hein...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hein ? Quoi ? Pourquoi ? :affraid:
> On m'a découvert ?



Fan de 5 Hugo Chavez différent sur facebook, ça me suffit largement !


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Fan de 5 Hugo Chavez différent sur facebook, ça me suffit largement !



 Et encore, t'as pas vu les 11 Che Guevara, 3 Fidel Castro, et 2 Joseph Staline...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et encore, t'as pas vu les 11 Che Guevara, 3 Fidel Castro, et 2 Joseph Staline...


 
Tu aimes les Che ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2009)

"Bienvenu chez les Che" ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et encore, t'as pas vu les 11 Che Guevara, 3 Fidel Castro, et 2 Joseph Staline...




Ah... J'oubliais que les communistes avaient des méthodes tellement plus démocratiques que les tendances autoritaires de sarko... et que les goulags ont été tellement plus proche du camp de vacances que du camp de concentrations niveau nombre de morts...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Avec Line renaud dans le rôle de Fidel qui trempe son maroille dans son rhum le matin avant d'aller bosser !

_Hasta la revolution, biloute !_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Avec Line renaud dans le rôle de Fidel qui trempe son maroille dans son rhum le matin avant d'aller bosser !
> 
> _Hasta la revolution, biloute !_



J'ai vomi.


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2009)

là, je viens de comprendre pourquoi Ponk a pris un 450D.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Vous n'êtes qu'une bande d'indécrottables collaborateur du capitalisme monopoliste d'état qui formate la pensée contemporaine et impose une pensée unique à un prolétariat appauvri par une pseudo-globalisation liberticide.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

Oui... Mais toi, plus


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah... J'oubliais que les communistes avaient des méthodes tellement plus démocratiques que les tendances autoritaires de sarko... et que les goulags ont été tellement plus proche du camp de vacances que du camp de concentrations niveau nombre de morts...


Exactement. Tâche donc de ne plus oublier.


----------



## Nobody (23 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Vous n'êtes qu'une bande d'indécrottables collaborateur du capitalisme monopoliste d'état qui formate la pensée contemporaine et impose une pensée unique à un prolétariat appauvri par une pseudo-globalisation liberticide.



Moi, je suis pour la démocratie totalitaire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Moi, je suis pour la démocratie totalitaire.


 
La Birmanie.
Toi, tu n'y vas plus par hasard.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Moi, je suis pour la démocratie totalitaire.



Bon, si j'ai un poste intéressant, je suis avec toi.... :style:


----------



## Nobody (23 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, si j'ai un poste intéressant, je suis avec toi.... :style:



Directeur de conscience ou médecin décideur du régime.

Ça te va?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Directeur de conscience ou médecin décideur du régime.
> 
> Ça te va?



Ah oui... C'est cool ça!
Tu pourras voir en moi un des serviteurs les plus zélés  du régime


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Avril 2009)

Je peux m'occuper du "contact" social ? :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah... J'oubliais que les communistes avaient des méthodes tellement plus démocratiques que les tendances autoritaires de sarko... et que les goulags ont été tellement plus proche du camp de vacances que du camp de concentrations niveau nombre de morts...



Au moins, on voit qu'il y a des gamins qui révisent leur histoire, on m'avait dit qu'ils n'en foutaient plus une et ne pensaient qu'à leurs consoles de jeu 

Continue comme ça, tu auras ton diplôme !


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je peux m'occuper du "contact" social ? :love:



Quand tu cesseras de passer tes journées à renifler, en chaussons "pattes d'ours", le dossier pourra être étudié. En attendant, file dans ta chambre !


----------



## itako (23 Avril 2009)

Je crois que je vais prendre 4gb de ram a 64 euros chez macway.


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Avril 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je peux m'occuper du "contact" social ? :love:



Tant qu'on me laisse la coordination nationale...


----------



## kisbizz (23 Avril 2009)

là j'hésite entre me foutre en maladie pour depression (en realité harcelement ) , donner ma démission ou alors les emmerder tous et continuer a aller bosser ..:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Je vais me taper un poulet basquaise miam 

Je suis de tout coeur avec toi Kisbizz, je connais ça.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu aimes les Che ?



Suis-je donc le seul à avoir compris ce jeu de mot, ou est-ce que j'ai vraiment l'esprit mal placé ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Non, tu n'auras pas confondu les che vainement


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

P77, sors de ce corps


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là j'hésite entre me foutre en maladie pour depression (en realité harcelement ) , donner ma démission ou alors les emmerder tous et continuer a aller bosser ..:mouais:


Continue à aller bosser feignasse!


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2009)

la je regarde un podcast de bassman :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Oh ?! Un qui vient d'être publié ?

Lequel ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Continue à aller bosser feignasse!



Clair et concis : efficace  :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oh ?! Un qui vient d'être publié ?
> 
> Lequel ?



1041 : activer les comptes invités sur Leopard


----------



## Baracca (24 Avril 2009)

Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?


*J'attends et espère que mon Imac me sera livré cette après midi *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

On peut les obtenir où ?

Edit : les podcast ?

Bon sinon là je me tourne les pouces comme une feignasse.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

sur itunes, tu tapes agnosys dans la recherche.

ou sur le site d'agnosys : http://www.agnosys.fr


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Merci je vais écouter cela attentivement .


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ?
> 
> 
> *J'attends et espère que mon Imac me sera livré cette après midi *



j'espère que tu aura un DOA


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'espère que tu aura un DOA


 
Il veut peut-être un whisky d'abord.

















(pardon, je m'en vais)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Je suis en train de commander mes enceintes Focal XS :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Et merde 

J'peux pas bouler le Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'peux pas bouler le Ponk


 
Ah ?

Tiens, moi non plus.

Etrange...

Ca sent le complot, non ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

oué, encore un coup de la Horde (c)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

C'est vraiment rien que des pourris !


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

Si j'en chope un de cette organisation&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Ah, ils acceptent aussi les musiciens ?


----------



## Baracca (24 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'espère que tu aura un DaOA



T'es pas cool toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pas encore gouté a mac et déjà tu voudrais m'en dégouté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PonkHead a dit:


> Il veut peut-être un whisky d'abord.


  Moi qui voulais te bouler, fait ch..r le système veut ta peau 


Arrivera, arrivera pas, tant pis, je me ferai le Single malt (avec un petit Cubain  ) ce soir


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah, ils acceptent aussi les musiciens ?



Tu joues du pipeau ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ah, ils acceptent aussi les musiciens ?



Voilà qui semble dissimuler quelque sous-entendu des plus cinglants. Mais j'vois pas, en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

chope un (chopin)


Ok, ok:rose:


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> chope un (chopin)
> 
> 
> Ok, ok:rose:


 
Tiens, toi par contre, je pourrais te bouler vert !

Mais je vais juste pas le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
> est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
> est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
> est ce que je démissionne ou pas ?
> ...



Oui mais tu lui casses la gueule après.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Une iCharentaise qui a bouffé du clown... c'est pas banal...  :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Une iCharentaise qui a bouffé du clown... c'est pas banal...  :rateau:



Ouais. Ben je pense que la DGCCRF ferait bien d'aller faire un tour à la boucherie clownesque, parce que ça m'a pas l'air hyper frais...


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais. Ben je pense que la DGCCRF ferait bien d'aller faire un tour à la boucherie clownesque, parce que ça m'a pas l'air hyper frais...



Toujours vexé du DOA de mackie à ce que je vois


----------



## Nobody (24 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Continue à aller bosser feignasse!





C0rentin a dit:


> Bon sinon là je me tourne les pouces comme une feignasse.



Ne dites plus "feignasse".

Dites "kisbizz".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

je viens d'avoir l'idée d'un fil sympa ou on associerait les avatars des membres Macg...   

comme ça par exemple :


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai fais le tour de la salle de jeux sans trouver le jeu de CCM


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

C'est que, depuis, il a fait une petite recherche...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai fais le tour de la salle de jeux sans trouver le jeu de CCM



Peut-être parce qu'il l'a pas ouvert ?

Ou qu'un tel fil -génial  - existait déjà ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est que, depuis, il a fait une petite recherche...





> Dites donc, y a-t-il des possibilités de lancer un nouveau sujet pour les nouveaux membres dont je suis ? Ca devient un peu fermé votre cercle, là (je ne parle pas de celui du derrière, celà ne me regarde presque pas).


Y'a des moments, faut que ça sorte.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

moi a dit:
			
		

> ba, je crois que ça été fait assez récemment en plus mais j'arrive pas à retrouver (bon en vrai, j'ai pas cherché, j'suis un gros fainéant et j'aime pas ça la recherche sur MacG)



Donc, pas de recherche non, enfin pas plus loin que la 2ém page des sujets du bar... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être parce qu'il l'a pas ouvert ?
> 
> Ou qu'un tel fil -génial  - existait déjà ?



Tiens y avait longtemps que t'avais donné ton avis toi...  :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens y avait longtemps que t'avais donné ton avis toi...  :sleep:



Ça va, l'aigri ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens y avait longtemps que t'avais donné ton avis toi...  :sleep:



Le pbm c'est que julrou a un avis sur tout mais ne comprend rien à rien, autant l'ignorer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm c'est que julrou a un avis sur tout mais ne comprend rien à rien, autant l'ignorer


 
Qui ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm c'est que julrou a un avis sur tout mais ne comprend rien à rien, autant l'ignorer



en même temps je ne me souviens pas avoir lu un de ses message...


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

ce sont toujours les mêmes que l'on voit sur ce forum toute la journée... et même la nuit. Genre les gars, ils ne bossent pas, mais en plus, ils ne dorment pas.

Inquiétant... Ils sont parmi nous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> en même temps je ne me souviens pas avoir lu un de ses message...


 
Mais de qui, merde ?!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Avril 2009)

Moi non plus je ne vois plus ses messages, sauf quand ils sont cités dans d'autres posts... vB est perfectible


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2009)

Pareil


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça va, l'aigri ?



Mouahahahahahahaha


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2009)

là j'me dis que ce serait cool de faire une AES BBQ à Liège cet été :love: le temps d'y cogiter un peu et de lancer le thread 

APPEL A TOUS LES LIEGEOIS D'AILLEURS :love: N'HESITEZ PAS A ME CONTACTER !!!


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Quelle idée saugrenue ! Et pourquoi pas en Belgique, pendant que tu y es ?!


----------



## Baracca (24 Avril 2009)

Bon, je suis en train de me faire une raison, bientôt 17h00 et le week end qui approche a grand pas, et que le 24" ne sera livré


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là j'me dis que ce serait cool de faire une AES BBQ à Liège cet été :love: le temps d'y cogiter un peu et de lancer le thread


Moi l'été, je vais en Provence bouffer quelques enfants avec des potes.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui ça ?


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui ça ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Mais de qui, merde ?!







​


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle idée saugrenue ! Et pourquoi pas en Belgique, pendant que tu y es ?!


j'y avais pensé mais bon... 

en tout cas ça pourrait être sympa, ça fait un bail qu'on n'a plus vraiment organisé quoi que ce soit ici sur Liège  et puis comme ça, on organisera une séance de dédicaces pour le Doc et Amok (pouvoir les toucher en vrai et se faire tirer le portrait avec eux, unique je dis !!! :love: :love: :love: :love: - s'ils ne viennent pas au mieux, un présentoir en carton les représentera  )


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> le Doc et Amok (pouvoir les toucher en vrai )



Ca, c'est trèèèèèèèèès dangereux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ​



c'est Kate ?  :mouais:


 :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------




Modern__Thing a dit:


> ...se faire tirer avec eux...


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>



Pour UNE fois que nous croisons une femme de goût sur ces forums, il faut qu'elle soit Belge. Tout part à volo.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi l'été, je vais en Provence bouffer quelques enfants avec des potes.


T'as raison parce que à Liège il parait qu'ils ont comme un gout de bouchon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as raison parce que à Liège il parait qu'ils ont comme un gout de bouchon.



C'est parce qu'ils fuient Dutroux


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ... Tout part à volo.



façon P77 / tendance iCharentaise :






 

Edith : ptain à 2 mn prêt j'étais nickel...  :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Pascal77 est demandé au bar.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> façon P77 / tendance iCharentaise :
> 
> 
> 
> Edith : ptain à 2 mn prêt j'étais nickel...  :love:





Amok a dit:


> Pascal77 est demandé au bar.



P77 signale à l'aimable assistance que la mère de ses enfants, qu'il chérit toujours après 28 ans aux prunes de vie commune, étant charentaise, précisément, toute plaisanterie vaseuse à propos des charentaises lui est interdite par son instinct de conservation* 


(*) Les charentais maritimes pustuleux à Safrane (jantes alu) de sexe mâle n'étant toutefois pas compris dans cette réserve


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> P77 signale à l'aimable assistance que la mère de ses enfants, qu'il chérit toujours après 28 ans aux prunes de vie commune, étant charentaise, précisément, toute plaisanterie vaseuse à propos des charentaises lui est interdite par son instinct de conservation*


Les boudins c'est comme les charentaises: on est bien dedans mais on sort pas avec! 





Je suis déjà très loin....


----------



## teo (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (&#8230Tout part à volo.



Et dire que je croyais que c'était à Liège&#8230; :rateau:





Pascaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !  (77, pas l'autre !)
Je sors  et vais me servir un verre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi et regarder Missouri Breaks .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour UNE fois que nous croisons une femme de goût sur ces forums, il faut qu'elle soit Belge. Tout part à volo.


VAU-L'EAU !!!

Patate !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Là, je suis dans mon lit, iPhone sorti de son étui. Ça m'excite, un iPhone à poil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> VAU-L'EAU !!!
> 
> Patate !!!



Mais non, tu sais bien qu'avec l'âge, il retombe en enfance


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

la j'ai le nez qui pique, les oreilles qui gresillent mais je suis content, le machiniste de la 141r840 ma fait sifflé sa loco rien que pour moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Café, clopes et une journée qui s'annonce pluvieuse .


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'ai le nez qui pique, les oreilles qui gresillent mais je suis content, le machiniste de la 141r840 ma fait sifflé sa loco rien que pour moi :love:



Ah: un couple se forme.
 



C0rentin a dit:


> Café, clopes et une journée qui s'annonce pluvieuse .



Tiens, ici nous avons 21° au soleil et un ciel tout bleu. Par contre, le site de l'IRM annonce effectivement de la pluie et 13° maxi. Quel suspens pour la suite de la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Bah écoute






Foutue Belgique mais en même temps on a de bonnes bières c'est déjà ça et pas d'Hadopi pour le moment, en même temps avec notre gouvernement  mais je m'égare.


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2009)

Ouais, le gouvernement, il a décidé de ne plus rien... décider jusqu'aux élections... Sont fortiches pour pas en branler une...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2009)

là j'ai un peu de sang dans l'alcool et j'essaie de tenir le coup : toute une journée de travail :mouais: :affraid: motivation :sleep: j'irais bien somnoler au soleil dans mon hamac


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2009)

Là, je me prends la tête avec les "Desktop-items" d'AppleScript, qui ne sont plus les mêmes entre les anciens Mac OS et Mac OS X  Bon, je vais aller poser ma question dans les forums développements :sick:




EDIT : et là, je me dis qu'il est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas donner de CdB aux commentaires de CdB, parce que manulemafatais m'a bien fait rigoler, là ! 

pour ce post, il m'a boulé avec ce commentaire :



> Et le cancer en bas à droite



'tain, un caleçon tout propre !


----------



## Chang (25 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là j'ai un peu de sang dans l'alcool



Ah ouais quand meme ... c'est pas "un peu" a ce niveau la ...  ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2009)

j'viens de dîner, ça va déjà un peu mieux :love: y a intérêt à c'que je pète la forme, on remet ça ce soir !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h55 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Pour UNE fois que nous croisons une femme de goût sur ces forums, il faut qu'elle soit Belge. Tout part à volo.


puis d'abord mon bon môssieur, je suis pas que Belge hein  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Je mets des gouttes sur l'oeil d'un de mes chats, le pauvre a salement morflé .

Edit : et je vais apprendre le repassage super ...


----------



## Grug (25 Avril 2009)

Je m'interroge sur l'opportunité d'une sieste avant l'apéro, au son de l'appareil photo qui finit ses piles pendant l'importation&#8230;


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Avril 2009)

Je suis à Berlin, je me prépare à jouer toutes la soirée avec mes corres sur des pcs sous vista... :hein:


----------



## Tekta (26 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je suis à Berlin, je me prépare à jouer toutes la soirée avec mes corres sur des pcs sous vista... :hein:



C'est sûr que là!! Il en faut de la préparation 
Au moins 10 litres de bière rien que pour oublier que t'es sur Vista :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Avril 2009)

@ pierre : toutes mes condoléances 

Sinon, j'en ai marre de la pluie... Depuis hier soir, sans discontinuer, et c'est pas prêt de s'arrêter, voyez plutôt :





 :hein:
Moi qui aime tant réviser au soleil dans le jardin


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2009)

T'as bien de la chance de voir la pluie tomber.

Par chez moi, trois jours qu'ils l'annoncent (la pluie) et trois jours que le soleil transperce ces nuages inexistants&#8230;


----------



## Baracca (26 Avril 2009)

Là maintenant, je suis en train de me visionner les tutos vidéos  de "debutersurmac.com" consacrés:
-Du Pc au Mac (conseils aux débutants)

Bien fait, certains trucs pas évident quand on a pas encore la machine pour faire l'exercice pratique,mais au moins y des trucs qui restes et qui marques jusqu'au prochain visionnage en compagnie de la bête


----------



## vleroy (27 Avril 2009)

Me demande où poster celle-là...





oh et puis non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Là je regarde "Einsatzgruppen, les commandos de la mort" qui est passé sur Arte, la première partie est assez dure et je fais une petite pause.

Sinon bizarre la nouvelle page de Google






:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je regarde "Einsatzgruppen, les commandos de la mort" qui est passé sur Arte, la première partie est assez dure et je fais une petite pause.
> 
> Sinon bizarre la nouvelle page de Google
> 
> ...



C'est du "morse" :

"_ _ ." = G
"&#8212; &#8212; &#8212;" = O
". &#8212; . ." = L
et "."= E


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est du morse :
> 
> "_ _ ." = G
> "  " = O
> ...



Ça fait GOLE.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Purée&#8230; J'espère qu'il avait compris quand même !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Oui oui je l'ai vu dans l'url de l'image, en fait c'est pour l'anniversaire de sa naissance il est né le 27 avril 1791.

C'est d'ailleurs l'anniversaire de mon père aujourd'hui :love:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ça fait GOLE.



. _ . / ..


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

Là je me dis vivement le ouikène prochain :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Avril 2009)

Là, j'ai changé le disque dur de mon vieux VAIO. Il remarche, chui trop contente  Je vais en profiter pour y installer autre chose qu'XP.


----------



## LilyChan (27 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'ouvrir les yeux! 

Une grasse mat' dans les règles...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2009)

Je viens de me taper 4 heures de retouche photos :hosto: , j'vais aller manger


----------



## DeepDark (27 Avril 2009)

Je viens de me faire plaisir.

Et ça en vaut largement le coup 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

J'imprime les 71 pages de mon rapport de stage. Je suis sûr qu'ils ne vont pas se casser le cul à le lire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

'tain de bordel de merde, où que j'ai foutu ce programme d'extraction, va quand même pas falloir que je le réécrive !?!

Chier !

Pi, au taff, je ne peux pas regarder la réponse de BackCat...

Fais chier, le boulot, des fois !


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2009)

je pense à m'acheter une selle plastique pour mon single-speed&#8230; la selle BMX en tissu c'est confortable mais pas les jours de drache&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2009)

Là je regarde La Musicale spéciale Iggy Pop sur Canal.
Emma Decaunes a les tétons qui pointent :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Là je regarde La Musicale spéciale Iggy Pop sur Canal.
> Emma Decaunes a les tétons qui pointent :love: :love: :love:



là ? je constate que jpmiss confond toujours (ça date du Cercle®) Macgeneration avec France-Vidcaps&#8230; navrant ! :hein:


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Avril 2009)

> Hier, 15h01  	    BackCat      			Ce message a été supprimé par benjamin. 			Motif: _Où ai-je foutu les clés..._



J'ai raté un épisode.... :mouais:


----------



## Lapin Masqué (28 Avril 2009)

Là je viens de ne pas me réveiller et je me dit que j'aurais pas du.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

J'apprends mon texte pour une pièce de théâtre assez drôle dans le milieu mafieu .


----------



## vleroy (28 Avril 2009)

jojoleretour a dit:


> J'ai raté un épisode.... :mouais:



Mais non, c'est comme Dallas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2009)

Suellen a dit:


> Mais non, c'est comme Dallas.



C'est vrai que c'est un univers impitoyable...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Là, je viens de regarder le SAV avant d'aller bosser.
Hé hé hé...

Doc, si tu nous r'gardes ! 

Et là, je vais bosser.


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...)
> Et là, je vais bosser.


Va encore squatter le Miniblabla...


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

*Vends quatre parpaings (ou agglos) gris métallisés.

TBE, très peu servi, prix à débattre.

Contact par MP.*


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> *Vends quatre parpaings (ou agglos) gris métallisés.
> 
> TBE, très peu servi, prix à débattre.
> 
> Contact par MP.*


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

*Recherche

Quatre jantes 15" déjà bien entamées

Ainsi que les pneus afférents : 195/60 R15 88h

Prix à combattre.

Bande de bâtards.*


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

T'as demandé à ce bâtard de bobby ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> T'as demandé à ce bâtard de bobby ?



Nan, mais j'ai trouvé son passage sur les forums bien furtif hier. Et c'est tout juste s'il arrivait à me regarder dans l'adresse IP. J'me pose des questions, c't'évident.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2009)

tiens, j'ai une bonne vanne super poilante pour l'occasion

Mr et Mme Talu ont 4 fils, comment s'appellent ils ??
...
...
...
...
...

Bon ok, c'est vrai que c'est pas facile, donc, les 4 fils s'appellent :
Jean, Jean, Jean et Jean...

Les 4 Jean Talu...


  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (28 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Les 4 Jean Talu...



ouais mais ça fait pas 15 pouces


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> *Recherche **Bande de bâtards.*


 
Ah ?
Remarque, t'es à la bonne adresse pour ça.


Mais...
Euh...
T'en fais pas partie ?


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Là ? je me fend la gueule sur la prochaine connerie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Pareil - et je constate que bassou copie-colle comme...
euh...
Hum !

Hé hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

J'ai encore commandé un pack annuel, tranquille pour jusqu'en 2012

et j'ai aussi acheté ceci


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2009)

T-shirt MacGé ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Non T-Shirt d'ici.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Je consulte mon compte épargne apple : 1000 euros à dépenser le jour de la sortie de snow Pourvu qu'il ait du retard que je me payse une encore plus belle machine !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Je me prépare des tagliatelles biens fraîches avec des scampis et vous souhaite une bonne soirée moi elle le sera .


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Là je regarde La Musicale spéciale Iggy Pop sur Canal.



J'y étais. C'était bien. :love:


Sinon, je viens d'acheter un robinet thermostatique...


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'y étais. C'était bien. :love:
> 
> 
> Sinon, je viens d'acheter un robinet thermostatique...


Si tu as des questions, je connais un gars qui roule en safrane qui pourra t'aider


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si tu as des questions, je connais un gars qui roule en safrane qui pourra t'aider



Seulement si ce robinet est à usage de "parade amoureuse" !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sinon, je viens d'acheter un robinet thermostatique...



Pour ne pas te brûler la teub sous la douche ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)

Là, je péterai bien la djeule à l'agent immobilier qui vient de m'appeler&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Ecrit lui une lettre morte.
Ouais, bon, ça ne changera rien - en plus il ne la lira probablement pas, il doit avoir un pécé (caca) ce con.
Mais ça te défoulera.


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

Je recherche un imac pas cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Je recherche un imac pas cher



Nous recherchons tous, un iMac pas cher


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous recherchons tous, un iMac pas cher


À défaut de trouver un MacPro avec deux écrans pour une bouchée de pain&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Je recherche un imac pas cher



Suffit de chercher


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Je recherche un imac pas cher



LOLYANGCCOOL, sors de ce corps


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Je suis complètement claqué, une sieste s'impose ...
Je repose un Nabaztag alors qu'il a déjà été poster, je propose une beta de Safari 4 à un débutant.

Mon psychiatre est un abruti.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Je recherche un imac pas cher



25.50 euros!!! pas cher l'imac 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-iMac-G3-35...14&_trkparms=72:1526|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

Je regarde le fil S.A.V Macgénération.
Ptin il suffit de pas suivre pendant 2 jours, et il faut se taper 3 pages de vidéos, pfuiii c'est du taf.


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2009)

Café + MacG en attendant que ce motherfuckin' calcul se finisse :sleep:


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

Garçon !
2 cafés pour Yvos et moi même...2 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Je suis à 2 heures du week-end


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je suis à 2 heures du week-end


Je suis à 2 heures du sandwich grec....


----------



## Baracca (30 Avril 2009)

En ce moment je me familiarise avec mon tous beau Imac 24" (Qui fait pas un seul bruit suspect  ) et je n'arrive pas m'en décoller, car je dois aller en plus me raser et préparer mes affaire pour le taf et mes affaires pour partir ce week end (dans la belle famille)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Avril 2009)

Je suis à deux heures de la promenade dans les montagnes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Café + MacG



Pareil et je vais bientôt répéter ma pièce .


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2009)

là j'attends ce soiiiiir :love: ça va être la fêêêête  (resto avec mon meilleur ami, puis verre avec une amie et enfin, soiréééée à la Caserne Fonck ce soir à Liège  ) trop bon tout ça :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DeepDark (30 Avril 2009)

François Pérusse, La Batterie 


:love:


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

Là je me dis que ça fais un moment que je vois les posts de Modern&#65343;Thing avec une couleur si particulière de texte alors que dans sa signature son lien reste noir. Et je me pose la question de savoir pourquoi ? Il serait peut-être mieux avec le même code couleur. J'ai résisté avant d'en arriver à cette extrémité mais aujourd'hui je me lance.




Mademoiselle Modern&#65343;Thing,

cela fait un moment que je remarque dans votre signature, le lien qui pointe vers votre blog reste désespérément noir alors que le reste de votre prose s'accommode d'une bien jolie couleur.

Ne pouvant plus souffrir d'une telle incompatibilité colorimétrique, je viens à vous pour vous proposer de l'uniformiser. Afin qu'il rentre dans votre charte couleur, je vous propose le code qui permet une telle transformation, bien que je comprendrais que vous préféreriez le laisser tel quel.


[URL="http://modernthing.skynetblogs.be/"][COLOR="Teal"]* Angie on line *[/COLOR][/URL]


Qui donne :


* Angie on line *​

En espérant que mon immixtion dans votre vie privée ne soit pas mal perçue, veuillez agréer Mademoiselle Modern&#65343;Thing l'expression de mes sentiments dévoués.

aCLR​


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2009)

ooooh mais comme c'est mimi et plein de jolies intentions :love: :love: :love: merci à vous très cher sieur aCLR  

en fait, cette manie pour le turquoise vient de l'époque où j'écrivais encore au stylot-plume... et voui, comme vous le devinez, j'écrivais évidemment à l'encre turquoise et ça est toujours resté, je ne voulais pas user du simple bleu royal comme tout le monde, je ne le pouvais pas !!!


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (..) je ne voulais pas user du simple bleu royal comme tout le monde, je ne le pouvais pas !!!


Tatasse !...


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

:denada: :style:  :love: c'était le moins que je puisse faire pour la queen of kekeland 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Tatasse !...



On se calme Monsieur DarkSlateGray


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2009)

*[Mode Bitching ON]*
Je bosse sur un piti cadeau pour ce soir. Soirée en blanc (mais quelle idée ). Du blanc, moi ? Soirée _Clone is bioutifoul_, sans nul doute. Frakk me yes, ça va parler LNS (_il est si mignon et il a une belle voix machin_), we à Berlin (_je sais même plus ce que j'ai pris_) et salle de gym (_j'ai croisé Sagat avant-hier, il est énorme_). C'est hors les murs, va falloir prendre mon passeport (Périph' ?), mon carnet de vaccination (les pitbulls ?), mon piolet (si c'est dans une tour :afraid: ?) et mes traveller's checks (on ne sait jamais). Y'a des taxis passés deux heures _là-bas_ ?
Je vais avoir l'air fin avec mes brins de muguet du jardin

*[/Mode Bitching OFF]*


----------



## maiwen (30 Avril 2009)

la tout de suite, je trouve marrant que les anglais aient un nom special pour tout ce qui est insectes, araignee, crustaces etc : "Mini beasts".
qudn on m'a dit qu'il y avait une expo de mini beasts j'ai cru qu c'etait des peluches ou des jouets a la bisounours ... un nom trop mignon pour des choses pas trop belles ... sont fous ces anglais.


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

Bah c'est anglais quoi. Déjà qu'ils roulent à l'envers&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Ah ? Ils rotent à l'envers ?
Ca doit piquer, un peu.


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

ta gueule toi 


 :love:

PS : tu passes quand sur paris mon bichon ? :love:


----------



## jugnin (30 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ? Ils rotent à l'envers ?
> Ca doit piquer, un peu.



*"PIQUER"*, nom d'un nioube en bois ! 

ah nan, il édite.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Doucement, je viens de me réveiller. :sleep: 

Edit pas ! Ca casse le groove.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah c'est anglais quoi. Déjà qu'ils roulent à l'envers




Je conteste, c'est les hollandais qui font ça !


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

Là, à 15H26 j'vais commencer à bosser pour de la vraie...oui oui promis...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Ben moi j'ai terminé, je pense que les examens s'annoncent excellents .


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tatasse !...


cé sui qui dit qui est, nah


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

AAaaaaaaaaah! 

Moi j'ai bien rien branlé aujourd'hui! :love:
Mais alors rien de rien.


----------



## Baracca (30 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> AAaaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Moi j'ai bien rien branlé aujourd'hui! :love:
> Mais alors rien de rien.



Y a que ça de vrai


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Surtout qu'il y a encore demain, samedi et dimanche... 

Qu'elle peut être belle parfois, la vie d'indépendant.


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> cé sui qui dit qui est, nah


Même pas vrai !...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Avril 2009)

j'te l'dis moué


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2009)

J'embrasse Dark Vador sur la fesse droite et je déclare la guerre aux cheveux cassants et aux pointes sèches


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'embrasse Dark Vador sur la fesse droite et je déclare la guerre aux cheveux cassants et aux pointes sèches



Les anciens font une fête SM (non pas supermoquette) et je suis même pas invité !? J'avais pourtant la tenue de rigueur dans mes placards


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Doucement, je viens de me réveiller.



Pineze ... FEIGNASSE ... !!! ... c'est pas avec toi que la france va se relever, nom d'une blowjob en bois ... fichtre, vas tu bosseer sur ce dossier aussi onirique soit-il  ??

...'tain j'suis raide ... le temps passe a ecrier ce message est pas equivalent a l'effot mis dans la ....... oh pi m....   ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'embrasse Dark Vador sur la fesse droite et je déclare la guerre aux cheveux cassants et aux pointes sèches


Kamoulox ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'embrasse Dark Vador sur la fesse droite et je déclare la guerre aux cheveux cassants et aux pointes sèches



Lance un fil pour voir si tu peux avoir de l'aide.
Ceci dit, il vaudrait mieux que tu laisses tombe les adjectifs : lance un fil "je déclare la guerre aux cheveux" et il y a plein de spécialistes qui vont rappliquer.


----------



## Nobody (30 Avril 2009)

J'en connaissais l'existence, mais ne me doutais pas que quelqu'un de MacGé parlerait de cet autre Theux, qui porte le même nom que là où j'habite.


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> J'en connaissais l'existence, mais ne me doutais pas que quelqu'un de MacGé parlerait de cet autre Theux, qui porte le même nom que là où j'habite.



Tu devrais aller y voir : une petite colline, une chapelle et le cimetière, un chêne et une vue à 360°, un de ces sites sans importance mais essentiels pour les gens du coin et quelques touristes dans mon genre
(et ce n'est pas chez moi : ce n'est même pas du chauvinisme )

Il ne me reste plus qu'à aller voir l'autre


----------



## Nobody (30 Avril 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu devrais aller y voir : une petite colline, une chapelle et le cimetière, un chêne et une vue à 360°, un de ces sites sans importance mais essentiels pour les gens du coin et quelques touristes dans mon genre
> (et ce n'est pas chez moi : ce n'est même pas du chauvinisme )



C'est un peu loin, le Gers pour un week-end. 



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me reste plus qu'à aller voir l'autre



Tiens, un petit aperçu ici.


----------



## Bassman (1 Mai 2009)

Là j'upload le Film de la Horde, la plus grosse production à distance que macgé ait pu connaître :love:


----------



## benjamin (1 Mai 2009)

Pendant ce temps-là, je me demande s'il faut - vraiment - que j'aille bosser dans un journal dont la seule évocation provoque, chez alèm, des arrêts cardiaques à la chaîne (non, non, ce n'est pas _Valeurs actuelles_).


----------



## huexley (1 Mai 2009)

J'essaye de me mettre à bosser mais je n'y arrive pas je n'ai que les plongées de demain en tête


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Pineze ... FEIGNASSE ... !!! ... c'est pas avec toi que la france va se relever, nom d'une blowjob en bois ... fichtre, vas tu bosseer sur ce dossier aussi onirique soit-il  ??
> 
> ...'tain j'suis raide ... le temps passe a ecrier ce message est pas equivalent a l'effot mis dans la ....... oh pi m....   ...



Doucement. Je viens de me réveiller. Mais plus tôt. 
Et

Non

Rien.


----------



## dool (1 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> J'essaye de me mettre à bosser mais je n'y arrive pas je n'ai que les plongées de demain en tête



Ouais ben arrête d'en faire tout le temps car je peux même plus venir te taper la bise à force qu'on te croise qu'en combi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Vous bossez ? C'est le premier mai pourtant .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

L'avenir appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt. 
C'est copinou-Chang kiladit!


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Pendant ce temps-là, je me demande s'il faut - vraiment - que j'aille bosser dans un journal dont la seule évocation provoque, chez alèm, des arrêts cardiaques à la chaîne (non, non, ce n'est pas _Valeurs actuelles_).



Dis comme ça, ça peut ressembler à &#8220;Belles Rousses Magazine&#8221; mais je ne crois pas que ça existe, ça doit donc être un vulgaire journal de droite&#8230;       ("vulgaire" et "de droite" étant bien entendu un pléonasme sauf chez mon copain BackCat n'ayant pas une gueule de pléonasme&#8230; ou alors quand il a vraiment trop mangé de nioube pas frais)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> L'avenir appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt.
> C'est copinou-Chang kiladit!



les scientifiques ayant prouvé le contraire, les gens de droite savent donc qu'ils ont un avenir relativement court&#8230;

ceci dit, Olivier Besancenot aussi donc&#8230; 

c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté d'être facteur, d'être de gauche et que je ne serais jamais de droite, c'est ma fuckbravattitude à moi&#8230;


----------



## huexley (1 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous bossez ? C'est le premier mai pourtant .



C'est pas férié en Suisse 



dool a dit:


> Ouais ben arrête d'en faire tout le temps car je peux même plus venir te taper la bise à force qu'on te croise qu'en combi !!!




Et je te fais honte en combi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A Dimanche peut-être !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2009)

Là, je viens de rentrer d'une matinée à faire le bodyguard pour ma fille qui a vendu le muguet du jardin pour se faire de l'argent de poche. Mon erreur ? Un pull noir sous le soleil :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> les scientifiques ayant prouvé le contraire, les gens de droite savent donc qu'ils ont un avenir relativement court
> 
> ceci dit, Olivier Besancenot aussi donc
> 
> c'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté d'être facteur, d'être de gauche et que je ne serais jamais de droite, c'est ma fuckbravattitude à moi



Je vois absolument pas le rapport avec la politique !
T'avais juste envie de dire que tu fuckais le monde, et pi' c'est tout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de rentrer d'une matinée à faire le bodyguard pour ma fille qui a vendu le muguet du jardin pour se faire de l'argent de poche. Mon erreur ? Un pull noir sous le soleil :sick:



Tu as de la chance d'avoir du soleil aujurd'hui. Moi, je n'en ai pas. 

Par contre, j'ai un pull noir.


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2009)

je viens de trouvé un trèfle a 4 feuilles


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2009)

..... et moi ma convention collective .... une longue lecture en perspective !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> ..... et moi ma convention collective .... une longue lecture en perspective !!!



Sans doute plus de 4 feuilles


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute plus de 4 feuilles



Et que du bonheur...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

Mon MacBook Air grave son premier CD avec iTunes puis je pars me balader... Le bonheur, c'est le roadster !


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute plus de 4 feuilles





fredintosh a dit:


> Et que du bonheur...



et que il y a plusieurs grilles de salaires pour la meme qualification... et que j'ai droit a l'ancienneté ...et que , et que , et que ....:rateau::rateau:

hallo ???? je peux venir vous voir lundi monsieur  l'inspecteur du travail  ????


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Je bouffe des crunch devant le film "Les Simpson" et une petite pause cigarette.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2009)

Je fais une pose. C'est con, on ne sait pas joindre une photo avec l'iPhone !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mai 2009)

Je viens juste de finir : repassage & vaisselle (de la semaine) & balais & swiffer.

Jsuis HS.... :rateau: mais ça sent bon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Je regarde lla série "Les mondes engloutis" dans iTunes Demain, "les cités d'or". Vous avez dit "Kidult" ?


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Vous avez dit "Kidult" ?



Non, non...
Juste "on s'en fout". C'est tout.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de rentrer d'une matinée à faire *le bodyguard* pour ma fille qui a vendu le muguet du jardin pour se faire de l'argent de poche. Mon erreur ? Un pull noir sous le soleil :sick:



Tu avais pris la blague qui tue ?


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu avais pris la blague qui tue ?



Ouaip.

Et y z'ont pas vendu UN brin.


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2009)

moi je viens de tester mon nouveau Spad sur une pente de 130% en descente hein ! 

la fourche est trop lourde sur le plat mais très bien en descente moins en montée à changer quand j'aurais les thunes


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> moi je viens de tester mon nouveau Spad sur une pente de 130% en descente hein !



Mais t'es ouf, toi. Tu vas te tuer! 



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> la fourche est trop lourde sur le plat mais très bien en descente moins en montée à changer quand j'aurais les thunes



Quand tu auras fait de la place dans ton armoire.


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Mais t'es ouf, toi. Tu vas te tuer!



en fait, j'ai hésité le faire par un saut mais d'une mon pneu arrière est mort et ensuite j'avais bien cru voir un gamin arriver sur son vélo&#8230; tu me diras, j'aurais pas abimé mon pneu mais les dents dans le cadre alu, ça fragilise&#8230;



Nobody a dit:


> Quand tu auras fait de la place dans ton armoire.



héhé ! oui !! 

vends Camescope Sony Handycam DCR-HC51&#8230; 3H de tournage, manque adaptateur secteur&#8230; 85&#8364;&#8230; garanti jusqu'en février 2011&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> moi je viens de tester mon nouveau Spad sur une pente de 130% en descente hein !



130% ta pente ?
Tu descendais donc 130 mètres d'altitude chaque fois que tu roulais sur 100 mètres ?
Chapeau, l'alem.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Là, j'ai fini de programmer un petit script à l'attention des utilisateurs de Portfolio et, fumant une américaine, je me la coule douce en attendant le repas du soir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2009)

... je viens d'envoyer un message à une amie que je ne connais pas et que je ne connaîtrai probablement jamais ... et je pense à elle !


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Là, j'ai fini de programmer un petit script à l'attention des utilisateurs de Portfolio et, fumant une américaine, je me la coule douce en attendant le repas du soir.




Excellent !


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> 130% ta pente ?
> Tu descendais donc 130 mètres d'altitude chaque fois que tu roulais sur 100 mètres ?
> Chapeau, l'alem.



C'est parfaitement possible mon bon écrieur pour une fois pris en faute , le pourcentage d'une pente étant le rapport entre le dénivelé et la distance horizontale : une pente de 100% fait 45°, une pente de 130% doit faire dans les 50 à 60° (mes cours de trigonométrie sont bien loin)

Chapeau l'alem quand même, parce que c'est bien raide.

edit
J'ai trouvé ça sur le ouèbe. 130% font un peu plus de 52°


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est parfaitement possible mon bon écrieur pour une fois pris en faute , le pourcentage d'une pente étant le rapport entre le dénivelé et la distance horizontale : une pente de 100% fait 45°, une pente de 130% doit faire dans les 50 à 60° (mes cours de trigonométrie sont bien loin)
> 
> Chapeau l'alem quand même, parce que c'est bien raide.
> 
> ...



Oui, oui, je connais bien cette règle.
Mais les pentes de 50°, en France, on en trouve dans les Pyrénées (très peu) et dans les Alpes (beaucoup plus).
En pays nantais, quand on en trouve, elles ne font pas plus de quelques mêtres et c'est tant mieux, parce que pour se sortir d'une pente qui a une telle inclinaison avec un 2 roues, c'est pas simple. En ski, par exemple, vous ne trouverez aucune piste noire balisée qui soit à plus de 35°. Une pente de 52°, c'est une pente de catégorie S6, l'avant dernière cotation. Après, c'est un saut de barre. Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il est très rare que la neige puisse tenir sur une pente à plus de 55°.
Parce que ça ressemble à quelque chose d'assez vertical, 55°...
Ça s'appelle un saut, quoi.

Bref, mon frère est très fort.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Je vais me taper un bon lapin avec une bonne bière brune, bonne soirée à vous .


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais me taper un bon lapin avec une bonne bière brune, bonne soirée à vous .


Abime pas trop jugnin, quand même...


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bref, mon frère est très fort.
> :love:



Ou bien il ne sait pas calculer les pentes.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Mai 2009)

Le doudou de mon frère ne peut pas redescendre tout seul de l'arbre. Dommage.

Je viens d'en faire l'expérience. 

Edit. De retour de Berlin, aussi. :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> 130% ta pente ?
> Tu descendais donc 130 mètres d'altitude chaque fois que tu roulais sur 100 mètres ?
> Chapeau, l'alem.



oui ! 



Romuald a dit:


> C'est parfaitement possible mon bon écrieur pour une fois pris en faute , le pourcentage d'une pente étant le rapport entre le dénivelé et la distance horizontale : une pente de 100% fait 45°, une pente de 130% doit faire dans les 50 à 60° (mes cours de trigonométrie sont bien loin)
> 
> Chapeau l'alem quand même, parce que c'est bien raide.
> 
> ...



oui, j'ai hésité même si la pente était courte (voir ci-dessous) car c'est la première fois que je sors mon Specialized et pas sur du tout de mes pneus qui sont cuits (ça m'a permis de baisser le prix d'achat)



l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, oui, je connais bien cette règle.
> Mais les pentes de 50°, en France, on en trouve dans les Pyrénées (très peu) et dans les Alpes (beaucoup plus).
> En pays nantais, quand on en trouve, elles ne font pas plus de quelques mêtres et c'est tant mieux, parce que pour se sortir d'une pente qui a une telle inclinaison avec un 2 roues, c'est pas simple. En ski, par exemple, vous ne trouverez aucune piste noire balisée qui soit à plus de 35°. Une pente de 52°, c'est une pente de catégorie S6, l'avant dernière cotation. Après, c'est un saut de barre. Pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il est très rare que la neige puisse tenir sur une pente à plus de 55°.
> Parce que ça ressemble à quelque chose d'assez vertical, 55°...
> ...



Ton frère est très content de son Specialized :love: qui est quand même prévu pour ça&#8230; (et pas du tout pour du XC par exemple&#8230;  ), il viendra avec cet été ! 
Bref, je me suis fait quelques descentes sur les bords de l'Erdre et le vélo réagit super bien à des trucs que je n'aurais jamais fait avant !!   les freins sont bons, la géométrie idéale et le cadre est léger&#8230;
j'ai pas tenté le saut, trop de monde sur le sentier en bas mais j'aurais pu sur une plus petite portion, je vais d'abord m'entrainer à quelques Bunny Hop avec cette fourche trop peu réactive !

et effectivement en Pays Nantais, tu trouves pas ça souvent&#8230; quelques passages sur les Bords de l'Erdre et peut-être sur la Sèvre du côté de Gétigné (pour toys)

le dénivellé était de 8m&#8230;  (ce qui est quand même impressionnant vu l'inclinaison et la proximité de la rivière en bas&#8230; )

ceci dit, la prochaine fois, j'y retourne avec un conseiller, des bons pneus et un casque&#8230; et tant pis pour les mioches en tricycle en bas !  



Nobody a dit:


> Ou bien il ne sait pas calculer les pentes.



c'est sûr qu'en Picardie, on n'a qu'une pente de ce genre (sur un larri à Vaux sur Somme) et on appelle ça chez nous une "falaise"&#8230; et euh&#8230; comment dire&#8230;  ça dérange pas les lapins&#8230;


----------



## Tekta (1 Mai 2009)

Je suis en Vacances et je fais la tournée des bars


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> c'est la première fois que je sors mon Specialized et pas sur du tout de mes pneus qui sont cuits (ça m'a permis de baisser le prix d'achat)



Tu pourrais nous poster une image de ton deux-roues quand même !?

Il y a ici quelques amateurs


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2009)

Pendant que mon blog photo se mettait à jour, je finissais une longue lettre (une vraie sur du papier et tout).

Reste à savoir comment je la remet à son destinataire&#8230; Surprise du facteur, remise en main propre, "frustration" de me voir la poster&#8230; J'hésite encore


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2009)

Ben tiens, je viens de rentrer, et je vois que Bass' vient de déposer un message. Trop trépidante elle est, ma life.


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2009)

Je viens de voir que Jugnin a posté dans "vous faisez quoi la ménant ?"


----------



## jugnin (2 Mai 2009)

Ben là je viens de voir que Bass vient de voir mon message. Et j'me dis que ça pourrait durer un certain temps, à ce train là.


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2009)

Là, je me demande à quel jeu joue Jugnin&#8230; Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, il sait que j'ai vu son message ou il dit qu'il a vu que je venais de voir son message.

Il voudrait flooder qu'il ne s'y prendrait pas autrement&#8230; :modo:


----------



## Anthony (2 Mai 2009)

Là maintenant tout de suite, je me pose la question de la pertinence de la rédaction de quelques pages de mémoire, après une énième nuit blanche à glander&#8230; Mouarf&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2009)

Ma petite chatte de 18 ans (nan pas ma copine ) fait le chant du cygne, elle commence à se faire vieille la pute, elle arrive en bout de course, mais bon depuis que je mets un peu de C dans ses croquettes, je trouve qu'elle va de mieux en mieux et quelle pêche !! 

Mais bon le matin elle fait des drôles de bruit quand même, j'ai l'impression que la faucheuse lui tourne autour. Alors je viens la caresser, elle ronronne et arrête de braire 

Nan mais y a pas à chier, les chats élevées aux croquettes y durent plus longtemps, y devraient y dire à la télé 

Je vais m'y mettre je pense d'ailleurs, en plus spa cher


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous poster une image de ton deux-roues quand même !?
> 
> Il y a ici quelques amateurs&#8230;



pour mon Spé, ça attendra&#8230; il va subir quelques modifs : repeindre le cadre, lui trouver des pneus ad hoc (Specialized Crossroads armadillo reflect tires parce que je fais bcp de ville et peu de boue, ou du bon vieux Schwalbe Nobby Nic à l'avant + Racing Ralph à l'arrière voire du Hutch Barracuda + Python ou du Maxxis&#8230

pour le SingleSpeed : il est là et là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> Je vois absolument pas le rapport avec la politique !
> T'avais juste envie de dire que tu fuckais le monde, et pi' c'est tout.



 j'ai été facteur et il est vrai que lorsque tu te lêves tôt tu penses que le monde t'appartient (enfin ta petite parcelle autour de toi)
tu te lêves à 5H tu sors de chez oit à 5H30 et tu es seul et quand c'est en plus en campagne, t'es le roi des betteraves ! 

mais le soir venu, vers 23h30, t'es rincé&#8230; parce que à 6H, toi, tu travaillais déjà ! et jusque 13h hein ! et le lendemain tu te réveilles encore à 5H&#8230; 

et le scientifique l'a dit : le monde appartient à ceux qui se lêvent tard (il n'a pas dit qui se couchent tard d'ailleurs)

donc besancenot, le* facteur* qui _*théoriquement*_ se lêve vers 4h30-5H, bah il vivra pas vieux ! 

sinon, là je bois mon petit-déj' avant d'aller à la poste chercher un colis de chez MacWay et de porter une réclamation contre mon facteur qui pour la 3ème a oubli que j'avais un interphone&#8230; c'est con, 3 fois où j'étais là&#8230; et où il n'a pas sonné&#8230; putain d'ex-service public&#8230; qu'on ne me dise pas que la privatisation rampante et la concurrence améliore quoique ce soit !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Je peste Belgacon et ses problèmes d'upload ...

Sinon le reste va bien, café + clopes et visite d'une amie à l'hosto.


----------



## benjamin (2 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> Dis comme ça, ça peut ressembler à Belles Rousses Magazine mais je ne crois pas que ça existe, ça doit donc être un vulgaire journal de droite       ("vulgaire" et "de droite" étant bien entendu un pléonasme sauf chez mon copain BackCat n'ayant pas une gueule de pléonasme ou alors quand il a vraiment trop mangé de nioube pas frais)



J'ai une candidate toute trouvée pour ce mag'. :love:
Mais dans ce cas, il ne faudrait pas que je change de rédaction. Quel dilemme. :hein:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

Préparation mentale pour l'apéro


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

Arrosage du gazon. Chiant, la paume a la sale habitude de se barrer dès que l'inclinaison de l'arrosoir excède les 10°.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Mai 2009)

La paume?

La pomme plutôt, non?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

C'est un acte manqué de refoulement d'Apple...


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai une candidate toute trouvée pour ce mag'. :love:


 

euh
























euh













:hein:



















*ET TU NE ME L'AS PAS PRÉSENTÉ ?!!!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2009)

je crois que c'est ça qui le rend chauve  moralité il pense a ta santé capillaire


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai une candidate toute trouvée pour ce mag'. :love:
> Mais dans ce cas, il ne faudrait pas que je change de rédaction. Quel dilemme. :hein:



On s'en fout.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Arrosage du gazon. Chiant, la paume a la sale habitude de se barrer dès que l'inclinaison de l'arrosoir excède les 10°.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> La paume?
> 
> La pomme plutôt, non?





Mais voilà un échange qui pourrait donner lieu à la réalisation d'un beau screensaver animé. 

Imagine la surface de l'écran recouverte d'un beau gazon vert tendre (_déjà ça fait rêver_) et au milieu une pomme. Pas un fruit mais le bien nommé logo d'Apple entièrement chromé (_vert et chrome ça tape un max_). Et il tournerait sur lui-même pendant un filet d'eau, sortant de la partie concave qui fais tout le charme de la marque, arroserait cette belle étendue (_la classe à Dallas, le style à Port-Bail ou que sais-je encore_).


:style:


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Arrosage du gazon. Chiant, la paume a la sale habitude de se barrer dès que l'inclinaison de l'arrosoir excède les 10°.



Les trois premiers mots tonnent le ton...
*
PUTAIN, TU CROIS PAS QUE C'EST 
COMPLETEMENT CON D'ARROSER
TON GAZON QUE LE PREMIER COUP 
DE SOLEIL S'AMUSERA A JAUNIR ?
*


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2009)

je cherche une petite amie....


----------



## kuep (3 Mai 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> je cherche une petite amie....







_Diamètre 300mm. 3 grilles interchangeables 7 - 5 - 2 mm._

Sans conviction


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah les hormones d'ado&#8230;



Reviens à la raison julrou 15, pierre-auvergne ne possède que 400 cm² de pelouse, soit une jardinière d'environ 13 x 30 cm qu'il arrose avec un arrosoir à bonsaï&#8230;
Inutile de nous faire une poussée de testostérone pour ça&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

En parlant de testostérone, j'ai de la sacrée antillaise dans l'estomac. C'est du bien macéré... façon cul-humide et rien d'autre.


:love:


----------



## Goobii (3 Mai 2009)

Moi perso, j'rentre de patrouille  ... Bonne nuit !


----------



## yret (3 Mai 2009)

Bonne levée et bon dimanche à tous ... de nouveau en Chine, j'espère pouvoir rentrer en fin de semaine à condition de ne pas être mis en quarantaine avec ce foutu catastrophisme ambiant et cette grippe ...

déjà que tout le personnel de l'aéroport de Shanghaï a des masques suite au passage éclair d'un passager grippé ...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

J'espère aussi pour toi.

Moi j'ai mal au crâne :sleep:, donc café + clopes et Dafalgan pour commencer la journée.

Je vous souhaite néanmoins un excellent dimanche  .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Je m'appréte a sortir les enfants au parc .
Bonne journée a tous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les trois premiers mots tonnent le ton...
> *
> PUTAIN, TU CROIS PAS QUE C'EST
> COMPLETEMENT CON D'ARROSER
> ...



il se prend pour Patoch lui maintenant !!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il se prend pour Patoch lui maintenant !!!



Oh, il tente - maladroitement - de copier tous ceux qu'il estime avoir de l'aura sur ce forum. Une sorte de caméléon incompétent.

En fait, il est la honte de son stéréotype.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Oh, il tente - maladroitement - de copier tous ceux qu'il estime avoir de l'aura sur ce forum. Une sorte de caméléon incompétent.
> 
> En fait, il est la honte de son stéréotype.





:rose: Est-ce de moi que vous parlez comme ça ? :rose:


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> La paume?
> 
> La pomme plutôt, non?



T'as rien compris, pour "arroser le gazon", il se finit à la main. D'où la paume et non la pomme de son arrosoir.

Tain t'as jamais vu de Marc Dorcel ou bien ?


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> :rose: Est-ce de moi que vous parlez comme ça ? :rose:



Certes que nenni, mon bon. 

Il s'agissait de ce Julrou15 cité par LCCM.


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

bon&#8230;*c'est pas tout ça mais on s'en fout de vos conneries !!!  


il vient le numéro de cette rousse ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les trois premiers mots tonnent le ton...
> *
> PUTAIN, TU CROIS PAS QUE C'EST
> COMPLETEMENT CON D'ARROSER
> ...



*MAIS BORDEL JE VIENS DE LE PLANTER !!!! *


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> bon*c'est pas tout ça mais on s'en fout de vos conneries !!!
> 
> 
> il vient le numéro de cette rousse ?






Et une image de ton bike ?


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> bon*c'est pas tout ça mais on s'en fout de vos conneries !!!
> 
> 
> il vient le numéro de cette rousse ?



Je comprends le pourquoi de tant d'impatience et d'insistance.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2009)

'tain, elle les a gonflés à 3,5 kilos, ça va exploser et mettre du silicone partout :sick:

Sinon faudrait que je me décide à aller tondre la pelouse :mouais:




(faiche)


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et une image de ton bike ?



le single speed ?

bah j'en ai mis deux 3 posts plus haut !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> le single speed ?
> 
> bah j'en ai mis deux 3 posts plus haut !




N'avais pas vu :rose: J'ai donc remonté le fil à 130 % pour les trouver :style:

Une bonne adaptation d'un multi speed vers le single speed. 

À quand le fixed gear ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> N'avais pas vu :rose: J'ai donc remonté le fil à 130 % pour les trouver :style:







aCLR a dit:


> Une bonne adaptation d'un multi speed vers le single speed.



le cadre a été trouvé dans la rue développement 44/16 (type BMX donc) et équipement BMX (selles, freins, pédales) et roues de 700 légère en lieu et place des 650 grosse section !! 



aCLR a dit:


> À quand le fixed gear ?



euh jamais je crois trop mode pour moi ! et bien trop dangereux pour rouler en ville à mon sens le skid c'est fun mais pas tant que ça pour éviter les enclumes (j'adopte le langage "véloteur") et tous les tarés motorisés 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------

et sinon ? Backup, backup, backup&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> le cadre a été trouvé dans la rue


On trouve des cadres specialized destinés à la casse par chez toi 


alèm a dit:


> développement 44/16 (type BMX donc)


Bon développé passe partout 


alèm a dit:


> et équipement BMX (selles, freins, pédales)


J'ai vu  (mâchoires quasi identiques pour les pistes)


alèm a dit:


> et roues de 700 légère en lieu et place des 650 grosse section !!


Ça roule quand même mieux :style:


alèm a dit:


> euh jamais je crois trop mode pour moi ! et bien trop dangereux pour rouler en ville à mon sens le skid c'est fun mais pas tant que ça pour éviter les enclumes (j'adopte le langage "véloteur") et tous les tarés motorisés





alèm a dit:


> et sinon ? Backup, backup, backup


Tu fais des sauvegardes
ou c'est encore un mot du langage adopté.


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> On trouve des cadres specialized destinés à la casse par chez toi&#8230;



ah non, le cadre trouvé, c'est celui du single (c'est un peugeot en vrai)



aCLR a dit:


> Bon développé passe partout&#8230;



oui, pas trop léger et restant bon pour les bosses. de toutes les façons je ferais pas le Ventoux avec ou alors en plusieurs jours ! 



aCLR a dit:


> Tu fais des sauvegardes&#8230;
> ou c'est encore un mot du langage adopté.



je backup 679 Go pour le moment et quand ça sera fini, j'aurais une sauvegarde  de 250Go puis une autre de 320Go !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Je rentre d'une visite à l'hôpital, mon amie va mieux et ça me fait du bien de le voir et de le savoir.

Sinon j'apprends que des cambrioleurs ont été bouffer dans une maison voisine et qu'ils ont escaladé les clôtures de plusieurs jardins dont le nôtre pour s'échapper, ça me file la frousse .

Désormais je vais dormir avec mon MacBook Air .


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Désormais je vais dormir avec mon MacBook Air .



Je dors déjà avec mon macbook


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Mai 2009)

[mode Ponk on] Les nuits sans Steve Jobs sont beaucoup moins belles... [mode Ponk off]


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, le cadre trouvé, c'est celui du single (c'est un peugeot en vrai)



Un coup de bombe et deux stickers plus tard, le specialized unique sera 



alèm a dit:


> oui, pas trop léger et restant bon pour les bosses. de toutes les façons je ferais pas le Ventoux avec ou alors en plusieurs jours !



Suffit d'être déposé par hélico en haut pour se taper une bonne descente 



Une fois, je me suis tapé un 61,4 km/h dans une pente, le temps de baisser les yeux sur le compteur et les relèver une épingle pointe sa courbe, heureusement qu'il y a de bonnes gommes, suivi d'un 59 km/h et des pouces sur deux bornes :style:

La frayeur suivi du fun


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Je m'offre un bon 







Tout en tapant mes lettres mais avec un doigt en moins c'est pas facile :hein:.

Bonne journée les lascars.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai décidé de prolonger mon week-end *...





* Comme si il n'avait déjà pas été assez long...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Là, je me teste, je me challenge, je me défie,
Je me tourne autour en me frappant le torse
Je me hurle au mêmepascap.

On va voir.
Hé hé.


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je me teste, je me challenge, je me défie,
> Je me tourne autour en me frappant le torse
> Je me hurle au mêmepascap.
> 
> ...



c'est un bon entraînement avant la vie réelle

hé hé


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2009)

la je viens de me finir pour Sandwich Spécial, imaginer dans une démi baguette bien beurré, une serie de tranche de jambon, de rosette de Lyon, de cornichons, de fromage a raclette (marche aussi avec du reblochon), des tomates et un peu de laitue :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mai 2009)

moi j'appelle ça un dagobert :love: avec une chlouche de mayo en plus, dé-li-cieux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je biens de me finir pour Sandwich Spécial,


 


Modern__Thing a dit:


> moi j'appelle ça un dagobert


 
Celui qu'a fait sa phrase à l'envers ?
Hé hé.


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2009)

Là, si tu lisais le minifouinfouin j'aurais pas à répéter&#8230;

Je viens de commander un 17-40mm f4L pour mon 50D. Si t'as rien compris, c'est pas grave.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Celui qu'a fait sa phrase à l'envers ?
> Hé hé.


vi hein, mais tsé bien nous en Gelbique...   :love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

Là ?!...
Je mets jugnin dans l'embarras, à son boulot, à son bureau à lui qu'il a...


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mai 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> moi j'appelle ça un dagobert :love: avec une chlouche de mayo en plus, dé-li-cieux !!!


 
Et même pas de sauce Andalouse? Ni Samouraï?

T'es sûre que t'es Belge toi?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mai 2009)

avec les mitraillettes/routiers, c'est nickel et trop bon  (toujours hein quand il y a des frites :love:  ) mais dans un dago, c'est un sacrilège !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je mets jugnin dans l'embarras,


 
Ne voudrais-tu pas plutôt le mettre dans le débarras, plutôt ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2009)

L'ami de mickey ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Je viens de boucler mon troisième et dernier rapport de l'année.
Et j'attends le coup de fil de mon APR pour me dire que mon mini est arrivé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> L'ami de mickey ?


Non. Ça c'est Dingo.

Pff&#8230; sans cesse remettre le c&#339;ur à l'ouvrage.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Je fais mon sac, et zou!
Direction Ajaccio... :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

Gaffe aux cochons sauvages sur la route


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gaffe aux cochons sauvages sur la route



T'as pas inversé deux mots???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Sauvages aux cochons routes sur la gaffe !!!


ah ouais !!


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2009)

*Là, j'attaque la 2e saison de Soap.

:love: One Soap Episode A Day, Keeps The Doctor Away :love:

*
[YOUTUBE]AqpcDEPK-VA[/YOUTUBE]

Soap: Best Soap Opera Ever.​
Les décors sont aussi hideux que dans _Le cur a ses raisons_ :love:  Faudrait que Canal ressorte cette série, ils l'ont diffusée en VF en 1984 il me semble. Les DVD n'existent qu'en zone 1, VO :/


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Soirée entre copains avec un bon kebab avec la fameuse sauce blanche dont on ignore la fabrication :mouais:.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Soirée où je martyrise mon imprimante laser couleur et vois fondre les toners à prix d'or


----------



## vleroy (4 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sauvages aux cochons routes sur la gaffe !!!
> 
> 
> ah ouais !!



on a dit 2 pas 4 (mots inversés). Non franchement, t'es bon voire sublime en tout mais en maths, faut envisager des cours particuliers... tu connais académia?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Soirée entre copains avec un bon kebab avec la fameuse sauce blanche dont on ignore la fabrication :mouais:.



Recette sauce blanche lait ribot, crème fraiche voir yaourt et ciboulette voilà tu sais tout 
Bon Kebab


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2009)

De retour d'une petite journée à Francorchamps.


----------



## yret (5 Mai 2009)

de retour dans mon bureau chinois sous un beau soleil et une belle chaleur ...


----------



## Chang (5 Mai 2009)

Comme tu dis ... l'ete est la ... Pero j'ai quitte la region et suis retourne dans le sud a Xiamen pour de longues vacances ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Recette sauce blanche lait ribot, crème fraiche voir yaourt et ciboulette voilà tu sais tout
> Bon Kebab



Merci c'était chouette, je pensais qu'il ajoutait un peu de sperme moi mais bon .

Sinon lever courageux avec le temps de merde, je vais visiter une entreprise ce matin .


----------



## itako (5 Mai 2009)

Je me lève, je mets mes nouveaux vêtements chouette, je parle a mon chat, j'ai accompagné un pote pour le concours des arts déc' et maintenant j'ai des saloperies de lettres de motiv' à envoyer et un flyer a faire  sur un fond dub.


----------



## missou (5 Mai 2009)

Je me fais chier dans un stage sans intérêt dans une école à Casablanca comme tous les jours depuis plus d'un mois ...

Courage me reste plus que deux mois ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je me lève, je mets mes nouveaux vêtements chouette, je parle a mon chat, j'ai accompagné un pote pour le concours des arts déc' et maintenant j'ai des saloperies de lettres de motiv' à envoyer et un flyer a faire  sur un fond dub.



C'était pas moi ! 
J'en sors. Réponse du 1er oral ce soir 21h (donc 22h...).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je me lève,


et je te bouscule,
tu n'te réveilles pas
comme d'habitude

tout seul, 


itako a dit:


> je mets mes vêtements,
> je parle a mon chat,


Comme d'habitude

sans bruit


itako a dit:


> 'ccompagné un pote
> pour le concours des arts


comme d'habitude

et puis


itako a dit:


> j'ai des saloperies


comme d'habituuuuuuuuuuu-udeuh !


----------



## itako (5 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'était pas moi !
> J'en sors. Réponse du 1er oral ce soir 21h (donc 22h...).



Allons allons, tu ne peux dire que je t'ai mis de côté !



J'ai toujours su qu'à force de partager mon lit avec ponk je finirais par attraper des saloperies.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Réponse du 1er oral ce soir 21h (donc 22h...).




Et les résultats du 1er anal, c'est quand ? :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mai 2009)

C'est parti pour des maths jusqu'a 23h30, youpi !


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est parti pour des maths jusqu'a 23h30, youpi !


Ça t'évitera de lire les cunneries de ton père !...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mai 2009)

C'est petit, vil et mesquin


----------



## tirhum (5 Mai 2009)

À vot' service !...


----------



## itako (5 Mai 2009)

Je me disais bien qu'il y avait un rapport entre les maths et la sodomie.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Je rentre claquer d'une séance de musculation mais ça fait du bien .

Je vais me reposer un petit peu :sleep:.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et les résultats du 1er anal, c'est quand ? :rose:



T'as oublié tes gouttes non ?


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

J'ai du mal à ne pas réagir vigoureusement à autant de perches tendues dans les échanges ci-dessus  ça demandait qu'à être agiter promptement, avec beaucoup de lubrifiant pour pas trop chauffer 
Pas envie de choper un averto de la modération alors je fais sobre


----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)

Oué ben laisse reposer pour demain soir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

T'inquiète pour l'averto. Tant qu'On sévira tu ne risques rien. Et puis sont jamais là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Mai 2009)

Trop occupés à trouver des idées à la con pour le SAV.

Feignasses!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai du mal à ne pas réagir vigoureusement à autant de perches tendues dans les échanges ci-dessus  ça demandait qu'à être agiter promptement, avec beaucoup de lubrifiant pour pas trop chauffer ...



dommage...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

J'ai mal aux dents, y'a pas quelqu'un qui a un efferalgan ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Là maintenant, je me désabonne de ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

ah ben tiens !! Un coopté de moins ! Ça va faire plaisir à iPompesalacon...

Enfin. Pour c'qu'on en a à foutre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Sur ce fil aussi on est obligé de rester poli ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Pas envie de choper un averto de la modération alors je fais sobre





Je te comprends, c'est vrai qu'un averto c'est quand même pas rien...


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2009)

Je me prépare pour aller voir un spectacle de danse contemporaine de Sidi Larbi Cherkaoui de la compagnie C de la B&#8230;


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je te comprends, c'est vrai qu'un averto c'est quand même pas rien...




C'est surtout pour protéger la Sainte Charte et les mineurs aux yeux si fragiles 


Allez apéro&#8230; casanis *







* l'abus d'alcool est dangereux et à consommer avec modération


----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)

Ouais ! Il faut toujours offrir l'apéro aux modos !


----------



## maiwen (5 Mai 2009)

là tout de suite ... je m'ennuie. Il est 20h47,il fait presque nuit, je voulais sortir tout à l'heure mais là plus envie ...


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2009)

J'attaque le tome 3 de millenium


----------



## missou (6 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'attaque le tome 3 de millenium



Très bonne initiative 

Très bons romans ! :love:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Mai 2009)

missou a dit:


> Très bonne initiative
> 
> Très bons romans ! :love:



Et ton MacBook Pro chauffe moins ?


----------



## missou (6 Mai 2009)

Bah il oscille toujours entre les 60-70, mais ça à l'air d'aller mieux, je pense que le bureau sur lequel je suis chauffe pas mal, du coup j'ai surélevé le mac avec ce que j'avais sous la main : deux bouchons de bouteilles 

Pour l'instant ça va un peu mieux merci.


----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2009)

missou a dit:


> Bah il oscille toujours entre les 60-70, mais ça à l'air d'aller mieux,



Le H1N1???


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2009)

je me dis qu'une Alèm Expo Sauvage s'impose mardi prochain&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me désabonne de ce fil.


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannn !...


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je me dis qu'une Alèm Expo Sauvage s'impose mardi prochain




c'est rive gauche ou rive droite ? 

sinon la je dis qu'il faut vraiment que je trouve un truc pour virer tout les pigeons qui traine dans la cour


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ...sinon la je dis qu'il faut vraiment que je trouve un truc pour virer tout les pigeons qui traine dans la cour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me désabonne de ce fil.


 
Là, maintenant, je me dis que DocEvil est une sorte de passionaria distanciée de l'ultra-gauche macgéenne.

J'hésite à la denoncer à la modération.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Ne faites pas ça, bande de malheureux !
C'est moi qui part. Je m'exile sur les forums Mac Mini et Arts graphiques. Pour de bon.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> C'est moi qui part.


 
Ah ?
Gaffe au iChien, alors.


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>



c'est le genre de chose auquel le pensais


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Je peux avoir le même ? 

C'est pour les emmUrdeurs et autres pénibles


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est rive gauche ou rive droite ?



j'habite Rive Droite (de la Loire), je me bourre la gueule Rive Droite (de la Seine) ! 

ceci dit, j'habite aussi rive gauche de l'Erdre, de la Somme et de la Seine&#8230;  



macinside a dit:


> sinon la je dis qu'il faut vraiment que je trouve un truc pour virer tout les pigeons qui traine dans la cour




vomis un coup, avec tout ce que tu as pu ingurgiter dans ta jeune carrière, je te jure que ça les tuera tous&#8230;


----------



## itako (6 Mai 2009)

Je répare mon MBP et je viens de lire un mail comme quoi mon CV et ma lettre de motive est illisible, bordel mais bordel un fichier zip quoi...


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


>


[mode Miniblabla...] Y'a des pigeons dans les agences bancaires ?!... 

 [/mode Miniblabla...]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je répare mon MBP et je viens de lire un mail comme quoi mon CV et ma lettre de motive est illisible, bordel mais bordel un fichier zip quoi...


 
Ah Zup !
Euh...
Zut !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ne faites pas ça, bande de malheureux !
> C'est moi qui part. Je m'exile sur les forums Mac Mini et Arts graphiques. Pour de bon.


Et le premier qui y croit n'a toujours rien compris&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (6 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> [mode Miniblabla...] Y'a des pigeons dans les agences bancaires ?!...
> 
> [/mode Miniblabla...]



Non des oies.
Blanches.


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2009)

la je viens de voir f22 Raptor fera une demo au bourget cette année


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Je viens de me taper un énorme sandwich martino miam miam :love:, Modern__Thing doit connaître :love:.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Mai 2009)

J'ai mis en place le compte à rebours avant l'ECN :


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

Je file chercher une ordonnance et ensuite, je vais me régaler les mirettes, chez François, mon coiffeur et néanmoins futur papa&#8230; Quel gachis


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je file chercher une ordonnance et ensuite, je vais me régaler les mirettes, chez François, mon coiffeur et néanmoins futur papa Quel gachis



Une ordonnance pour quoi ?
Amène un certif de non-grippe A si tu veux partager mon lit  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

La grippe A : la grippe "in"

Claude ! Ne va pas au Mexique !


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2009)

Aïe.
Y'a un virus XBG aussi.

Mais tout va bien, bassmEn cherche l'antidote.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> chez François, mon coiffeur et néanmoins futur papa Quel gachis



:mouais: Tu as enfin réussi à te faire adopter ?


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Une ordonnance pour quoi ?
> Amène un certif de non-grippe A si tu veux partager mon lit  :love:


Le genre de truc qui me rendra zen lundi quand je retournerais à L. pour inventaire avec ma counasse de belle-mère en face 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Tu as enfin réussi à te faire adopter ?


Si seulement :love: Non, ce salopiot a mis sa copine en cloque sans me demander mon avis 

Et là ménant, j'attend pour aller boire un coup avec le Bassou


----------



## Nobody (6 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et là ménant, j'attend pour aller boire un coup avec le Bassou



Buvez-en un (au moins) à notre santé, hein?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Moi c'est avec le Shralldam vendredi :love: .


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2009)

là je me dis que peut-être demain je saurais qui va à paris mardi&#8230; et que ce ne sera sûrement pas moi&#8230; pas grave, en ce cas, j'irais au concert&#8230;

sinon, là, je vais manger un bout avant d'aller boire un verre avec une belle brune&#8230; 

j'suis pas doué avec les blondes moi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, là, je vais manger un bout avant d'aller boire un verre avec une belle brune
> 
> j'suis pas doué avec les blondes moi !




Attention aux brunes paraît il qu'elles ont un sale caractère


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Mai 2009)

sandy1977 a dit:


> Attention aux brunes paraît il qu'elles ont un sale caractère



Certaines blondes ne sont pas mieux!


----------



## missou (6 Mai 2009)

Je déprime et suis énervé parce que je suis venu au Maroc pour développer le site d'une école privée, et le responsable qui m'a envoyé là bas ne savait pas qu'une équipe travaillait déjà sur le projet ...

Je me retrouve à rédiger les textes du site, parce que tout le travail a déjà été fait ...

Vive mon stage de fin de cursus ...

Merci mon responsable ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, là, je vais manger un bout avant d'aller boire un verre avec une belle brune
> 
> j'suis pas doué avec les blondes moi !



Alors les résultats des courses ? 

Sinon là je suis tombé du lit, je suis un peu trop stressé.
Je crois qu'on sera jamais prêt pour la pièce en juin .


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, là, je vais manger un bout avant d'aller boire un verre *avec une belle brune*&#8230;
> 
> j'suis pas doué avec les blondes moi !



plutôt :





ou plutôt :




?


----------



## teo (7 Mai 2009)

Là, je suis tout frais rasé, le cheveu ras, _Sables_ sur la nuque, prêt à rejoindre mes nièces à Montpellier, et ce soir, Mado :love: et quelques autres sudistes


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Alors les résultats des courses ?



j'ai joué tempêtedudésert gagnant dans la première course à Rouen et j'ai joué Libérationimmuable perdant dans la seconde  à Longchamp&#8230;*

sinon, je me suis trouvé un nouveau modèle bien cool&#8230; 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> plutôt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plutôt Chimay rien que parce que les moines la font déguster sur un ponton sur la Semois&#8230; 

sinon hier, c'était plutôt 






et la _Loi des Vins_ t'en fais quoi ?!    

ps : pour la blonde, je ne m'avoue pas vaincu&#8230;


----------



## Baracca (7 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, je suis tout frais rasé, le cheveu ras, _Sables_ sur la nuque, prêt à rejoindre mes nièces à Montpellier, et ce soir, Mado :love: et quelques autres sudistes



Fonce, il fait beau par ici, mais pour ce Weed end ça sera pas pareil, pluie prévue


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> pour ce *Weed* end



Lapsus révélateur ?


----------



## Baracca (7 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Lapsus révélateur ?



Même pas 
J'y ai jamais touché en plus 
cela m'apprendra a me relire avant de posté


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mai 2009)

Là?

Je pense que ma journée n'aurait pas pu mieux commencer :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, je suis tout frais rasé, le cheveu ras, _Sables_ sur la nuque, prêt à rejoindre mes nièces à Montpellier, et ce soir, Mado :love: et quelques autres sudistes



Bon voyage l'ami. 
Et embrasses les de ma part


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Là?
> 
> Je pense que ma journée n'aurait pas pu mieux commencer :love:


Bah, c'est vrai que je ne connais rien de mieux qu'une bonne petite pipe avant même le saut du lit


----------



## huexley (7 Mai 2009)

Je picnic tout peinard au bord de Neuchâtel, pain à l'ancienne, viande séchée des grisons, et un petit bout d'appenzeller&#8230;

manque que le verre de rouge du Valais&#8230; Mais je prend la route&#8230; :-(


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Mai 2009)

là c'est le dernier jour avant un ptit  long week-end  de 3 jours :love: où je vais profiter, tricoter, faire la fête et tout et tout :love: trop hâte de finir ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

C'est dingue, ça, t'es là, à poster sur MacGe, alors que tu devrais être en train de gagner des sous de toutes forces pour ton patron :mouais: (paraphrasé d'après un compatriote à toi :love: qui devinera de qui il s'agit )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Je reviens du véto, mon chat à un gros rhume en plus il m'a griffé sur les bras.

Tous des salauds sauf Backcat .


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2009)

là tout de suite, j'écoute _A Wash of Black_ sur _More Stories_ de Unkle, et ça me fait penser aux soirées chez mon ami du 110 :love:


----------



## Baracca (8 Mai 2009)

Là je suis en train de déguster un petit The Glenlivet du haut de ces 18 ans


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là c'est le dernier jour avant un ptit  long week-end  de 3 jours :love: où je vais profiter, tricoter, faire la fête et tout et tout :love: trop hâte de finir ce soir



Bonne bringue alors !  Le temps à l'air d'aller mieux, tu pourras tricoter dans ton hamac sur la terrasse.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Mai 2009)

Anxiété, insomnie... Je me suis envoyé deux épisodes du docteur House, j'ai bien rigolé, mais j'ai toujours pas sommeil, et pourtant j'ai envie d'aller dormir. :sleep::hein:


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2009)

Et bien la prochaine fois, Marie, tu sors et tu t'abreuves&#8230;
Car là, maintenant, c'est le lit qui m'attend&#8230;


----------



## missou (8 Mai 2009)

Direction boulot pour moi ce matin ...

Pas d'armistice au Maroc !

Bon week end à vous qui avez trois jours de tricotage/bringue ...


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

La je suis en plein blackout :rateau: plus de courant dans une partie du XV em :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2009)

Je me suis levé il y a une heure, ce qui est en soi un exploit car il est rare que je me lève aussi tard, et j'ai du mal à émerger. :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

Je suis lamentable, j'ai cliqué sur le lien juste parce que je trouvais la fille trop bandante :rateau:

ps : et j'en ai même pas trouvé d'autres d'elle... enfin des apoils quoi


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ps : et j'en ai même pas trouvé d'autres d'elle... enfin des apoils quoi



www.youporn.com


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> www.youporn.com



Marche pas ton lien tu t'es trompé ça me renvoie sur un site qui parle des ordinateurs pommés. :hein:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Marche pas ton lien tu t'es trompé ça me renvoie sur un site qui parle des ordinateurs pommés. :hein:



Mouarf j'ai du faire une faute de frapppppe !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je suis en plein blackout :rateau: plus de courant dans une partie du XV em :rateau:



Et comment tu te connectes ? .


----------



## maiwen (8 Mai 2009)

il a un groupe électrogène enfin !


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et comment tu te connectes ? .





maiwen a dit:


> il a un groupe électrogène enfin !



z'avez pas entendu parler d'un truc qui s'appelle l'iPhone ?


----------



## missou (8 Mai 2009)

Ouai ou les clés 3G


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2009)

J'attends mes parents : 

balais : OK
vaisselle : OK
lit fait : OK

Gentil garçon


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> z'avez pas entendu parler d'un truc qui s'appelle l'iPhone ?



iPhone en effet 



missou a dit:


> Ouai ou les clés 3G



voir en dessous pourquoi j'étais en edge et pas en 3G 



maiwen a dit:


> il a un groupe électrogène enfin !



l'émetteur orange a effectivement un groupe électrogène mais il déactive la 3G quand il s'en sert 

sinon le courant est revenu  et un con de pigeon vient de foutre la gueule dans la fenêtre de la cuisine, bilan : un grosse traces de pigeon sur la vitre  Sinon personne n'a une alimentation de MacBook ou de MacBook Pro a preter pour le week-end ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Mai 2009)

J'ai démissionné, et ça fait un bien fou.
(non, pas de MacG  )


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai démissionné, et ça fait un bien fou.



ouaiiiiiiii 




benjamin a dit:


> (non, pas de MacG  )



shit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai démissionné, et ça fait un bien fou.
> (non, pas de MacG  )


Tu as eu bien raison. Il arrive dans la vie d'un homme un temps où le besoin de vivre en conformité avec ses principes l'emporte sur tout le reste.

Et donc, tu commences quand à « Valeurs actuelles » ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...blablabla...


Là....
Tu viens de te réabonner au fil !...


----------



## benjamin (8 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu as eu bien raison. Il arrive dans la vie d'un homme un temps où le besoin de vivre en conformité avec ses principes l'emporte sur tout le reste.
> 
> Et donc, tu commences quand à « Valeurs actuelles » ?


Le 8 juin. 
Un journal qui met en Une Benoît XVI, Nicolas Sarkozy et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Le 8 juin.
> Un journal qui met en Une Benoît XVI, Nicolas Sarkozy et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



Quelque chose contre les perroquets qui dansent le rock ?  Sinon, avec une devise pareille, c'est un journal sado-maso ? "_Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur_"


----------



## mado (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai démissionné, et ça fait un bien fou.
> (non, pas de MacG  )



Pas de MacG ?!

Ah merde, je m'apprêtais à répondre à ta proposition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Un journal &#8230; et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



J'aime bien l'accroche : "je suis favorable aux femmes porteuses ; le 6 mai Michel Barnier, le 5 mai, Laurent Fabius" ! Bonjour les femmes porteuses, elle a prévu qui, le 14 juillet, comme femme porteuse ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Mai 2009)

Critiquez, critiquez... 
Au moins, dans un mois, vous ne verrez plus ce genre de gaffe.


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Critiquez, critiquez...
> Au moins, dans un mois, vous ne verrez plus ce genre de gaffe.



Elles seront pire ?  tu sera virer si tu critique aussi Hadopi ?


----------



## kuep (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Critiquez, critiquez...
> Au moins, dans un mois, vous ne verrez plus ce genre de gaffe.


_
"On se plaint assez que des photos de Mac soi*en*t réguièrement utilisées pour illustrer des articles sur les virus Windows, blabla."_


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu as eu bien raison. Il arrive dans la vie d'un homme un temps où le besoin de vivre en conformité avec ses principes l'emporte sur tout le reste.
> 
> Et donc, tu commences quand à « Valeurs actuelles » ?



tu as dit à quelqu'un d'autre que tu fais des piges pour Siné Hebdo  ? 



benjamin a dit:


> Le 8 juin.
> Un journal qui met en Une Benoît XVI, Nicolas Sarkozy et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



tu me fais honte, à un point dont tu n'as même pas idée !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Critiquez, critiquez...
> Au moins, dans un mois, vous ne verrez plus ce genre de gaffe.


Tu veux parler de l'URL, "_Le Figaro_ virualise" ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Je reviens d'une sortie avec Monsieur [MGZ] Shralldam, un brin éméché.
Ce type est un gars formidable, merci à lui pour son intelligence et sa gentillesse.
Je tenais à ce que cela soit dit.


----------



## golf (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ai démissionné, et ça fait un bien fou.
> (non, pas de MacG  )





benjamin a dit:


> Le 8 juin.
> Un journal qui met en Une Benoît XVI, Nicolas Sarkozy et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



Je m'en réjouis pour toi, Jeune Padawan  

Mais un doute affreux m"étreint : j'ai bien peur qu'un membre de nos forums qui n'a jamais caché sa profonde aversion pour ce journal poursuive de son ire le salarié de Dassault que tu es devenu  

Quand on connaît le sens de la liberté d'expression de l'individu... 

Mais retiens bien ta nouvelle raison de vivre :  
*"Sans la liberté de blâmer, il n'est point d'éloge flatteur"* 
​


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2009)

la copie d'écran est faite ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> la copie d'écran est faite ?



De toute façon, il n'y a que les zoms politiques, qui ont des ennemis politiques, nous, gens "de la rue", nous avons des amis avec lesquels il est possible d'avoir des divergences d'opinion (politiques), et, le cas échéant, on peut même se payer le luxe d'avoir des ennemis qui ont les mêmes opinions politiques que nous 

Eh puis, pour les gens "de gauche", bosser pour un patron "de gauche" est un luxe que bien peu peuvent se permettre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

_ Il y a des patrons de gauche, je tiens à vous l'apprendre !
 Il y a aussi des poissons volants, mais ils ne constituent pas la majorité du genre !..._


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, il n'y a que les zoms politiques, qui ont des ennemis politiques, nous, gens "de la rue", nous avons des amis avec lesquels il est possible d'avoir des divergences d'opinion (politiques), et, le cas échéant, on peut même se payer le luxe d'avoir des ennemis qui ont les mêmes opinions politiques que nous



ouais, ceci dit, benjamin et moi ne sommes pas si éloignés, il est juste plus cynique&#8230; et il s'intéresse encore à la politique&#8230;   



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh puis, pour les gens "de gauche", bosser pour un patron "de gauche" est un luxe que bien peu peuvent se permettre



ça m'est arrivé, ils n'en sont pas moins cons*&#8230; ceci dit, en ce moment, je bosse pour des gens d'extrème-gauche aussi&#8230; 



DocEvil a dit:


> _&#8211; Il y a des patrons de gauche, je tiens à vous l'apprendre !
> &#8211; Il y a aussi des poissons volants, mais ils ne constituent pas la majorité du genre !..._



et il y a même des patrons d'extrème-gauche !  
Et j'ai vu aussi des Cerfs-Volants (sur la plage de bcommeberenice) !! 

là, je suis allé chercher un baiser au beau milieu de mon heure de vélo à fond les manivelles sur le singlespeed&#8230; et bin savez quoi ? mon trajet est bien étudié ! d'abord les grosses pentes qui font mal (rue de la montagne en singlespeed, aïe ! :hosto: )&#8230; la grosse descente (et comment effrayer les voitures en prenant les rond-points en skid), le baiser et ensuite les longues lignes droites toutes plates où le baiser donne l'impression de faire autant d'effet que l'échauffement sur les bosses&#8230; :love:

* ahah ! that's a cool ride dude !
* 

*ps : Oh ! Mais je suis moi-même un Patron ! et de Gauche en plus !  bon, ok, je n'ai qu'un employé et il est très très con !!!


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Le 8 juin.
> Un journal qui met en Une Benoît XVI, Nicolas Sarkozy et Nadine Morano ne peut pas être foncièrement mauvais.



AH ouai quand même  S'eut-été difficile tout de même de continuer dans cette voie :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> *ps : Oh ! Mais je suis moi-même un Patron ! et de Gauche en plus !  bon, ok, je n'ai qu'un employé et il est très très con !!!



Genre &#8230; Une masse laborieuse à lui tout seul ? 

Voici deux patrons, un de droite, et un de gauche ! :rateau:







Ah non, murde, c'est un du haut et un du bas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> _ Il y a des patrons de gauche, je tiens à vous l'apprendre !
>  Il y a aussi des poissons volants, mais ils ne constituent pas la majorité du genre !..._



Dans toutes les professions, il y a des gens de sensibilité politique différente, tous "bords" confondus.

Il y a même des élus de gauche qui étaient membres de conseils d'administration de grandes entreprises.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2009)

Mackie ?!...
Un truc pour toi !...


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2009)

Du tout 

Bon aprés un Buttes chaumont (Benjamin  ) ballard via bastille, notre dame et la tour eiffel le tout en velib je me tape un bon petit dej :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Pareillement des bonnes gaufres de Liège avec un peu de chantilly dessus miam :love:

Bon samedi


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pareillement des bonnes gaufres de Liège avec un peu de chantilly dessus miam :love:
> 
> Bon samedi



tu tes fais un Paris Liege ce matin en vélo ?


----------



## itako (9 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mackie ?!...
> Un truc pour toi !...




J'ai eu la même merde, j'ai carrement enregistré le bidule dans mes docs


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2009)

JE LE VEUX !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> JE LE VEUX !



Non, mais quel bobo, ce JPTK


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu tes fais un Paris Liege ce matin en vélo ?



Non ma famille liégeoise est ici à Tournai (pas Toumaï) et m'ont rapporté de bonnes gaufres et du peket :love:.


----------



## yret (9 Mai 2009)

retour de Chine cette nuit ... et fini pour là-bas (à moins d'y retourner en vacances) 

chez moi, je regarde la pluie tomber ... :rose:


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2009)

yret a dit:


> retour de Chine cette nuit ... et fini pour là-bas (à moins d'y retourner en vacances)
> 
> chez moi, je regarde la pluie tomber ... :rose:



Ça y est je suis déprimé


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2009)

"windows recheche une solution au probleme" :affraid:


----------



## havez (9 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> "windows recheche une solution au probleme" :affraid:



En faite, il a déjà su trouver une solution au problème d'afficher ce message 


Quand à moi, j'ai presque finis ma 3ème vidéo avec iMovie 09' 

Bientôt sur Youtube, Dailymotion et Vimeo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Soirée sympa en perspective pour la fête des mères avec mon frère et ma soeur.

Je bois un blanc à votre bonne santé .


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

j'ai été chiner ce matin, une dame vendait des Converse neuve a prix sympa, du coup j'ai pris une paire :love:


----------



## boodou (10 Mai 2009)

Et les leçons de surf ça avance Mackie ? Le tablettes de chocolats, la peau tannée, les cheveux longs, faut se mettre au niveau de l'autochtone


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et les leçons de surf ça avance Mackie ? Le tablettes de chocolats, la peau tannée, les cheveux longs, faut se mettre au niveau de l'autochtone



il y a des spots sur la Seine ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai été chiner ce matin, une dame vendait des Converse neuve a prix sympa, du coup j'ai pris une paire :love:



Elles sont magnifiques :love:

Moi j'ai le modèle sans lacet


----------



## Nobody (10 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi j'ai le modèle sans lacet



Tu as obtenu une réduc' ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Non j'ai payé plein pot  (ce sont des chaussures basses)

Sinon là je me fais une petite pause café-clopes avant de partir me balader dans une belle forêt .


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai été chiner ce matin, une dame vendait des Converse neuve a prix sympa, du coup j'ai pris une paire :love:



ouais bah excuse moi mais elles sont nazes comparées à celles que mon pote réalise&#8230;





  

edit :


----------



## benjamin (10 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> tu me fais honte, à un point dont tu n'as même pas idée !



C'est l'émotion. Grâce à moi, tu disposes désormais de tous les atouts pour réussir ton intrusion au sein de la grande bourgeoisie nantaise. 



alèm a dit:


> ouais, ceci dit, benjamin et moi ne sommes pas si éloignés, il est juste plus cynique et il s'intéresse encore à la politique



Cynique, vraiment ?  
Opportuniste, si tu veux.
Mis à part le débat sur Hadopi, où les journalistes du Figaro.fr ont déjà prouvé leur indépendance, les liens entre la politiques et les sujets high-tech, pour lesquels j'ai été recruté, sont plutôt distendus. 
Et puis, j'ai déjà bossé pour Dassault, à l'époque où il possédait L'Express et L'Expansion. Cela ne nous a jamais empêché de boire des bières ensemble, si je me souviens bien (non, pas avec Serge  ).



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Genre  Une masse laborieuse à lui tout seul ?
> 
> Voici deux patrons, un de droite, et un de gauche ! :rateau:
> (image)



Sûrement une des pires blagues de ta vie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ouais bah excuse moi mais elles sont nazes comparées à celles que mon pote réalise&#8230;



C'est dingue, ces phénomènes de mode, quand j'étais môme, on trouvait exactement les mêmes, sauf la marque, qui était "À l'Aigle", de Hutchinson, et c'était la honte pour ceux qui les portaient, parce que c'étaient les chaussures de sport "bon marché" pour économiquement faibles


----------



## FlnY (10 Mai 2009)

on croirait ma mère qui parle 
mais j'avoue je suis totalement d'accord et la mode n'est qu'un cycle , en ce moment on reviens beaucoup aux basket en toile


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont magnifiques :love:



et en situation :


----------



## boodou (10 Mai 2009)

Le chien ne porte même pas de Converse, pfff


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Le chien l'est également :love:

Cette petite balade campagnarde m'a fait un grand bien maintenant je vais me taper un bon cappuccino (un vrai pas avec de la chantilly).


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est dingue, ces phénomènes de mode, quand j'étais môme, on trouvait exactement les mêmes, sauf la marque, qui était "À l'Aigle", de Hutchinson, et c'était la honte pour ceux qui les portaient, parce que c'étaient les chaussures de sport "bon marché" pour économiquement faibles



sauf que mon pote et moi on s'en fout&#8230; on porte des docs et des vans (à la rigueur, no name aussi)

ceci dit, je peux t'amener mes potes rennais du Mondo Bizarro, eux les Converse, c'este n hommage aux ramones qu'ils les ont toujours portées&#8230; 

pour benjamin : mon intrusion dans la bourgeoisie nantaise ne se fera pas&#8230; je ne suis pas prêt à aller à la messe le Samedi soir en latin *ET* le dimanche Matin en français&#8230; d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas prêt à aller à la Messe&#8230;     

et en ce qui concerne le fait d'introduire des bourgeoises nantaises, toi, non plus, tu n'as pas assez de cheveux (je parle de mêche) pour&#8230;*

d'ailleurs, il me suffit de les regarder sortir de leurs églises d'intégristes latinocrétinistes (les deux de ma rue suffisent) pour que j'eusse envie d'entendre le doux chant des mécaniques russes !  Mais je fais confiance à l'homme et en sa volonté d'auto-destruction&#8230;


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

mécanique russe ? Tu a acheter une Lada ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2009)

En ce moment, je traîne sur mon balcon de retour de Lozère (grandiose année pour les jonquilles ). Reste plus qu'à se faire un petit lavage de cerveau pour aller travailler demain !


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

la ben saloperie de beta de safari 



> Sun May 10 19:50:26 2009
> panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001A9C68): Kernel trap at 0x0017ebbc, type 14=page fault, registers:
> CR0: 0x80010033, CR2: 0x00000010, CR3: 0x01873000, CR4: 0x00000660
> EAX: 0x00000000, EBX: 0x025c76a0, ECX: 0x082f74f0, EDX: 0x00000010
> ...


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la ben saloperie de beta de safari



Difficile de critiquer l'orthographe de Mackie sur ce coup !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Bon week-end avec ma famille maintenant la routine reprend le dessus.

Bonne fête maman.


----------



## benjamin (10 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la ben saloperie de beta de safari



Et tu sais que ça se décode ?  

Avec un bon petit coup de reverse engineering, ceci...



> Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack)
> 0x56887aa8 : 0x12b4f3 (0x45b13c 0x56887adc 0x1335e4 0x0)
> 0x56887af8 : 0x1a9c68 (0x464700 0x17ebbc 0xe 0x463eb0)
> 0x56887bd8 : 0x1a038d (0x56887bf0 0x520048 0x56887c98 0x17ebbc)
> ...


Donne cela:



> Backtrace (CPU 0), Fame : Return Address (4 potential aaaarghhhs on steak)
> Forum Mac: AdminCP
> Forum Mac: AdminCP - mot de passe refusé
> Forum Mac: AdminCP - mot de passe refusé
> ...


----------



## huexley (10 Mai 2009)

Je galère comme un salaud avec les cours d'anatomie du N4 de plongeur&#8230; X-/


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mai 2009)

Cool, mon superdrive a rejeté le DVD que j'étais en train de regarder au beau milieu du film.
Et il est devenu allergique seulement à ce DVD...

C'est con...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2009)

On s'en fout.
Va dormir.


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mécanique russe ? Tu a acheter une Lada ?



ils font des vélos en singlespeed ?   

non mais un ami proche vient d'en acheter une pour 200


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ils font des vélos en singlespeed ?



Un modèle top confort, même bourré&#8230; 









> non mais un ami proche vient d'en acheter une pour 200&#8364;&#8230;



C'est fou ce que l'on peut s'offrir pour 200 boules de nos jours&#8230;


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ils font des vélos en singlespeed ?



c'est un peu le principe d'une Lada non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un peu le principe d'une Lada non ?



Ah ? J'avais toujours pensé que le principe des Lada, c'était uniquement d'enrichir les garagistes


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2009)

Ben je ne vais pas tarder à filer dans la maison où j'ai grandi et tenter de rester poli avec la malade personne qui en a l'usufruit.

Un inventaire matériel et sentimental de 4 ou 5 générations en 4 heures dans des conditions pareilles me retourne le cur, et comme me disait mon frère ce matin : "On y va vraiment à reculons :mouais: "

Je tâche de me convaincre que le _lâcher prise_ est le plus simple et que seuls les souvenirs sont importants.

Je ne veux rien, mais pas comme ça.


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2009)

Là je me dis que tu n'as pas le choix pour demain soir.. :love:


----------



## vleroy (11 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? J'avais toujours pensé que le principe des Lada, c'était uniquement d'enrichir les garagistes



C'est sûr que c'est pas le constructeur qui risquait de s'enrichir


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là je me dis que tu n'as pas le choix pour demain soir.. :love:



là, je me dis que certaines fois, j'aimerais ne pas avoir le choix  






sinon je me dis aussi que "Oh tiens, un orage, quel désespoir ! quelle ânesse qui hennit !"


----------



## oligo (11 Mai 2009)

Je suis au lit avec 38.5° de fièvre...
Je viens de rater un exa de marketing et je vais rater une présentation d'anglais... Super!
Bah, tant que j'ai pas une grippe mondialement connue, ça va, non??


----------



## vleroy (11 Mai 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Je suis au lit avec 38.5° de fièvre...
> Je viens de rater un exa de marketing et je vais rater une présentation d'anglais... Super!
> Bah, tant que j'ai pas une grippe mondialement connue, ça va, non??



C'est comment qui dit Sonny boy dans ce genre de cas?

ah ouais



sonnyboy a dit:


> On s'en fout.
> Va dormir.


----------



## havez (11 Mai 2009)

J'upload ma nouvelle vidéo :love:

Belles Converse  

Je vais essayer de faire une photos des miennes


----------



## maiwen (11 Mai 2009)

d'un autre côté c'est un peu le fil où tout le monde dit des trucs dont tous les autres se foutent donc bon 



vleroy a dit:


> C'est comment qui dit Sonny boy dans ce genre de cas?
> 
> ah ouais


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Une bonne Paëlla et hop au dodo :sleep:

Bonne soirée.


----------



## vleroy (11 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> d'un autre côté c'est un peu le fil où tout le monde dit des trucs dont tous les autres se foutent donc bon



ah ouais... attends je note... c'est bon, tu peux continuer


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

là je pense que mon shop BMX a de quoi faire plaisir à aCLR qui habite pourtant trop loin&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (11 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là je pense que mon shop BMX a de quoi faire plaisir à aCLR qui habite pourtant trop loin



Y a pas de frein?


----------



## Nobody (11 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a pas de frein?



Tu contrôles grâce aux pédales.


----------



## rizoto (11 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Tu contrôles grâce aux pédales.



Je me doute en fait...   C'etait juste une maniere de dire, c'est pas top !


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Je me doute en fait...   C'etait juste une maniere de dire, c'est pas top !



bah toi, t'es pas arrivé dans la vie&#8230;  enfin en vélo, t'y connais queud&#8230;  tandis que moi je freine toujours en skid (même si j'aime bien mes manettes de BMX)

c'est le principe d'être sur un fixie : être en pignon fixe. Si tu arrêtes de pédaler, t'as intérêt à avoir de grosses cuisses pour gérer le blocage arrière&#8230; et aussi un certain sens de l'équilibre&#8230; 

dangereux dans nos villes européennes, le moyen de transport des coursiers new-yorkais&#8230; (dangereux car chez nous les routes sont moins larges&#8230; toutes choses étant égales, les automobilistes sont toujours de fieffés connards&#8230;  )

pis des manettes de frein sur des vélos aussi épurés ! tsss tss aucun sens de la hype mon petit !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

réponse : bah non, suis pas libre demain ! j'suis invité à deux concerts ! et aux deux, j'suis susceptible de croiser C&#8230;o alors j'sais po&#8230;


----------



## itako (11 Mai 2009)

Ca donne envie ton bordel, le monde des coursiers c'est un truc qui me branche vachement même si je suis pas un sportif


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là je pense que mon shop BMX a de quoi faire plaisir à aCLR qui habite pourtant trop loin



Ça c'est du bike :love: Et ces boudins blanc :style:



alèm a dit:


> tandis que moi je freine toujours en skid (même si j'aime bien mes manettes de BMX)



Avec un budget pneu en conséquence 



alèm a dit:


> les automobilistes sont toujours de fieffés connards  )



Surtout qu'ils pensent pouvoir aller plus vite que nous en ville 



alèm a dit:


> pis des manettes de frein sur des vélos aussi épurés ! tsss tss aucun sens de la hype mon petit



Tout dépend du cintre. Je me laisserais bien tenter par un modèle en forme de cornes avec des leviers courts en bout de tube :love: (une version triathlon sans les repose-bras )


----------



## rizoto (11 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> c'est le principe d'être sur un fixie : être en pignon fixe. Si tu arrêtes de pédaler, t'as intérêt à avoir de grosses cuisses pour gérer le blocage arrière&#8230; et aussi un certain sens de l'équilibre&#8230;



Pas impresionne du tout, j'ai presque le même système sur ma voiture. Je fais tout au frein a main . Bon, au péage faut bien gerer son coup (de frein) et ca fait toujours son petit effet sur le parking du cora.


Sinon a part être hype et un danger publique, quel est l'interêt technique (c'est pas le prix je pense...) de ne pas avoir de frein a l'avant?

Un qui me fait de l'oeil depuis un moment : Commencal supernormal


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Sinon a part être hype et un danger publique, quel est l'interêt technique (c'est pas le prix je pense...) de ne pas avoir de frein a l'avant?





La légèreté, mon ami, la légèreté*&#8230; 
Le vélo rendu à son plus simple appareil de pure vitesse&#8230; :style:
Tu es l'énergie qui actionne tout ça&#8230; :love:






*en terme de poids et de visuel​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Un qui me fait de l'oeil depuis un moment : Commencal supernormal
> 
> [IMG)vtt[/IMG]





Aucun intérêt
Je ne vis pas dans la steppe




Ceci dit il est chouette


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2009)

bah tu devrais mieux regarder le catalogue de Commençal parce que lorsque tu habites en ville un Supernormal, c'est presque lourd alors qu'il te suffit de changer les roues pour avoir le Babylon qui a priori est fait pour les villes ayant des côtes type SF (pas possible autrement avec son triple plateau ! )

Ton supernormal pèse environ 11 Kgs (avec les pédales), les deux fixies Focal 44 approchent les 8kGs et n'ont pas des boudins de 20 à tirer&#8230; en gros, si tu prends un plat de 2Km (on a ça à Nantes, sans feu, sans voitures, etc&#8230, tu les grilles au démarrage&#8230; mais avant que tu n'aies enclenché ton plus fort développement, les légers t'auront lâché&#8230; (un ami a un Specialized Langster Monaco si un jour tu veux tester&#8230; ses 7Kgs et la position te feront frémir !)

ce sont des vélos avec lesquels tu prends ton pied, moins évidents.

pour prendre une comparaison, tu es sur un mac, minoritaire et tu ne crois pas qu'il faudrait plutôt que tu passes sur PC ? bah eux, non&#8230; eux sont sur Le Linux du vélo : fiable, léger&#8230;
et je ne parle même pas du prix (1300&#8364; ton jouet ? mouahahaha&#8230; et c'est même pas un vélo de XC ! ça fait reuch la balade dominicale !)


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> un ami a un Specialized Langster Monaco si un jour tu veux tester ses 7Kgs et la position te feront frémir !



:love:

Le Langster*





*À quand la version carbone de 5 kg !?​


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça c'est du bike :love: Et ces boudins blanc :style:



si jamais mon shop les diffuse donc ! précommande avant le 15 mai, ça fait short ! livraison octobre ! (je peux accueillir à la maison si tu en commandes un ! )




aCLR a dit:


> Avec un budget pneu en conséquence



euh oui*

pour ça que je m'oriente vers des Specialized Crossroads armadillo pour la prochaine livraison, la protection anti-crevaison étant un plus quand on traverse au petit matin deux quartiers de la nuit nantaise 



aCLR a dit:


> Surtout qu'ils pensent pouvoir aller plus vite que nous en ville



ah oui, ça ils ont toujours pas compris  quoiqu'avec le singlespeed, ils ont cette impression dès le feu rouge ils sont encore plus surpris après   (quoique pas singlespeed, je testerais bien un Specialized Sirrus, le cadre très slopping doit donner envie de taper dedans et pas trop niquer le dos et le développement doit emmener ce petit jouet)



aCLR a dit:


> Tout dépend du cintre. Je me laisserais bien tenter par un modèle en forme de cornes avec des leviers courts en bout de tube :love: (une version triathlon sans les repose-bras )



je verrais bien les leviers comme sur les Langsters, au plus près de la potence, lorsque tu remontes (et que tu délestes l'avant) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h15 ----------







le Langster Monaco


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> si jamais mon shop les diffuse donc ! précommande avant le 15 mai, ça fait short ! livraison octobre ! (je peux accueillir à la maison si tu en commandes un ! )



Avoir des boudins blancs, ça me changera du rouge ! 




> pour ça que je m'oriente vers des Specialized Crossroads armadillo pour la prochaine livraison, la protection anti-crevaison étant un plus quand on traverse au petit matin deux quartiers de la nuit nantaise



J'ai testé les michelin megamium, lithium, pro race et je en suis pas convaincu. Ça ralenti uniquement la fréquence des crevaisons. Et pour tes Specialized, prend les nimbus en 26, sinon tu vas passer au 38 avec les crossroads :hein: 




> je verrais bien les leviers comme sur les Langsters, au plus près de la potence, lorsque tu remontes (et que tu délestes l'avant)



Ouais, faut que je regarde vraiment ce que je veux faire de mon bike actuel. J'arrive pas à trouver des leviers qui fassent aussi sélecteur de vitesses pour monter sur les cornes de taureau. 

 Et oui monsieur a un multi-speeds Mais vu le nombre de pignons que j'use, je vais peut-être réduire les rapports


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Je me réveille avec les poules (littéralement), en plus il y en a une dans mon jardin.

Je vais lui offrir pour son anniversaire tiens ça lui fera plaisir .

Ça cause vélo ici, vous pensez quoi de ces petits vélos repliables ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et oui monsieur a un multi-speeds Mais vu le nombre de pignons que j'use, je vais peut-être réduire les rapports



le viagra pourra t'aider


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai testé les michelin megamium, lithium, pro race et je en suis pas convaincu. Ça ralenti uniquement la fréquence des crevaisons. Et pour tes Specialized, prend les nimbus en 26, sinon tu vas passer au 38 avec les crossroads :hein:



les crossroads sont pour mon vélotaf ! Je suis sur du Michelin Dynamic sur le singlespeed mais j'ai une batterie de chambres de rechange&#8230; 




aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, faut que je regarde vraiment ce que je veux faire de mon bike actuel. J'arrive pas à trouver des leviers qui fassent aussi sélecteur de vitesses pour monter sur les cornes de taureau.



ah oui, vraiment dans le genre triathlon quoi !  ceux qu'on passe en basculant les leviers sur le côté ?  



aCLR a dit:


> Et oui monsieur a un multi-speeds&#8230; Mais vu le nombre de pignons que j'use, je vais peut-être réduire les rapports



j'ai aussi deux multispeed (un vélotaf et un Spé HR pour aller faire le con) mais je me vois bien avec un quatrième vélo encore plus personnalisé ! 


pour Bassman, vu le trajet que je fais, je vois pas l'intérêt d'un moteur marchant avec autre chose que l'huile de genou ! 

pour Chang : montages de Focal 44, plus de renseignements auprès de prosper-bmx.com


----------



## NED (12 Mai 2009)

Là, je vais essayer de bosser pour de la vraie....


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

là tout de suite, je déteste ces gens des écoles qui t'appellent à 8h40 pour te dire que t'as pas cours à 9h30 mais à 13h pour cause d'exam, alors qu'ils auraient t'appeler la veille et que tu viens de dépenser une livre pour prendre un bus pourri, descendre à la première station et remonter chez toi à pied (par le grand chemin parce que y'a des travaux )

je retourne me coucher 

edit : oh cool, 6000 j'avais même po vu


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Tiens, un fil sur les vélos 

Ils sont gentils, mais va remonter la rue de Ménilmontant sur un Velib' 

Là, je pond un message sur un sondage qui me fait doucement rigoler, le NouvelObs et la Sofres, c'est vraiment des branquignoles&#8230;


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Tiens, un fil sur les vélos
> 
> Ils sont gentils, mais va remonter la rue de Ménilmontant sur un Velib'



c'est la que serve les spam reçu ... pour de l'EPO :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ils sont gentils, mais va remonter la rue de Ménilmontant sur un Velib'



ah bah avec le Commençal Babylon, tu peux facile, limite tu grimpes à l'arbre que tu peux t'amuser à mettre au milieu 

c'est juste cher, très


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> les crossroads sont pour mon vélotaf ! Je suis sur du Michelin Dynamic sur le singlespeed mais j'ai une batterie de chambres de rechange



Oki doki  




> ah oui, vraiment dans le genre triathlon quoi !  ceux qu'on passe en basculant les leviers sur le côté ?



Ouais mais justement ça coince  Aucun levier piste ne se monte au bout des tubes (pour ceux que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent)




> j'ai aussi deux multispeed (un vélotaf et un Spé HR pour aller faire le con) mais je me vois bien avec un quatrième vélo encore plus personnalisé !



Je réfléchis pour me faire un triporteur  



> pour Bassman, vu le trajet que je fais, je vois pas l'intérêt d'un moteur marchant avec autre chose que l'huile de genou !



Il peut aussi fonctionner à l'électricité 



teo a dit:


> Tiens, un fil sur les vélos



Où ça ? Où ça ! 



> Ils sont gentils, mais va remonter la rue de Ménilmontant sur un Velib'



Avec un peu d'entraînement, tu peux emmener ces 15 kg d'acier partout  




Et sinon, pour moi aujourd'hui, se sera soudure 
Comme hier.
Les 5 bouts de métal que j'ai assemblé pour reproduire l'outil de jardinage vu le matin dans une jardinerie, une grelinette, m'a permis d'économiser une centaine d'euro. Il n'y vont pas avec le dos de la cuillère question prix sur les outils de jardin biologique.


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

je vais attendre que la copropriété est donné son accord pour un projet d'abri à vélo avant d'y penser&#8230; ça me laissera -largement-  le temps  de m'y remettre et d'éventuellement ne plus flipper dessus en ville


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> je vais attendre que la copropriété est donné son accord pour un projet d'abri à vélo avant d'y penser&#8230; ça me laissera -largement-  le temps  de m'y remettre et d'éventuellement ne plus flipper dessus en ville



Essaie plutôt de les motiver pour un abri à moto, ou pour le moins à scooter, tu verras, point de vue "rue de Menilmontant", c'est nettement plus cool


----------



## FlnY (12 Mai 2009)

bonjour 

moi ,je fais des tests avec automator


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Essaie plutôt de les motiver pour un abri à moto, ou pour le moins à scooter, tu verras, point de vue "rue de Menilmontant", c'est nettement plus cool



Ouais mais tu sais bien, j'essaie toujours d'intégrer la variable carbone dans mes transports  donc les scooters et autres engins motorisés 

D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait combien de temps ça prend Paris-Berlin en train ? je vais aller jeter un &#339;il justement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> moi ,je fais des tests avec automator


 
ça marche.

Hé hé hé.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais mais tu sais bien, j'essaie toujours d'intégrer la variable carbone dans mes transports  donc les scooters et autres engins motorisés
> 
> D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait combien de temps ça prend Paris-Berlin en train ? je vais aller jeter un &#339;il justement&#8230;



13 h non ? J'ai un souvenir assez pénible de ce voyage. Surtout quand j'ai loupé mon TGV à Paris pour la Bourgogne et que j'ai du prendre un TER blindé de scouts qui m'a ramené en 4h avec des laskars qui fumaient des dards dans ma cabine :hein:


----------



## rizoto (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait combien de temps ça prend Paris-Berlin en train ? je vais aller jeter un il justement



J'y vais dans 2 semaines via un train de nuit : Malmö-Berlin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais mais tu sais bien, j'essaie toujours d'intégrer la variable carbone dans mes transports  donc les scooters et autres engins motorisés
> 
> D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait combien de temps ça prend Paris-Berlin en train ? je vais aller jeter un &#339;il justement&#8230;



Faut te méfier de l'écologie "1er degré", mon petit Olivier, le seul moyen de préserver la planète, c'est de se déplacer uniquement à l'énergie "bio", et encore pas toutes, la tienne ou celle d'un cheval, c'est Ok, mais il te faut renoncer au char à b&#339;ufs, leurs flatulences de ruminants nuisent aussi à la couche d'ozone 

Le train, c'est pas mieux pour la planète que la voiture, le scooter ou l'avion, d'une part, tout moteur électrique dégage de l'ozone, ce qui serait très bien si les trains roulaient dans l'ionosphère, mais qui, au niveau du sol, produit un gaz nocif pour le vivant (végétal comme animal), et qui plus est, cet ozone dans les basses couches de l'atmosphère est aussi nuisible &#8230; à la couche d'ozone, car en se combinant à d'autres polluants, cet ozone produit des composés nuisibles à la couche du même gaz.

Par ailleurs, l'écologie au premier degré à une forte tendance à oublier que l'électricité qui fait avancer les trains (ou fonctionner les Mac :mouais, faut d'abord la produire, ce qui se paie, soit en carbone, soit, ce qui est pire à mon sens, en déchets radio-actifs.

Ça prend combien de temps, Paris - Berlin en bicyclette 

  

EDIT : sinon, là, je vais faire le nécessaire pour tester un autre disque dur, plus petit, 40 Go contre 80 Go, mais 5400 Tr/mn et 8 Mo de cache, contre 4200 tr/mn et seulement 1 ou 2 Mo de cache, dans mon Pismo, histoire de voir si la différence est sensible !


----------



## missou (12 Mai 2009)

J'attends la directrice de l'école, avec laquelle j'avais rendez vous à 10h, dans une salle de conférence glaciale.

En gros, je me fais ch**r.


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Petit calcul cet après-midi:
Billets AR Paris-Berlin du jeudi au jeudi, mois de juin:

Sur Deutsche Bahn:
Entre 8h et 9h pour *178&#8364;* *[? kg CO2]*

Sur SNCF:
Entre 8 et 10h pour *360&#8364;* *[61 kg CO2]*

Sur SNCF via EasyJet:
1h40 + rajout tps/coût de trajet pour Orly, le temps d'embarquement + le coût navette pour Berlin (30mn de l'aéroport) pour *137&#8364;* et *[263 kg CO2 ?]*

Sur EasyJet:
1h40 + rajout tps/coût de trajet pour Orly*, le temps d'embarquement + le coût navette pour Berlin (30mn de l'aéroport) pour *117&#8364;* et *[163 kg CO2]* -dont 3&#8364;26 de taxe compensatrice carbone si volontaire (ils font doucement rigoler là&#8230, à enlever si vous n'êtes pas intéressé-.

Si je pars à Berlin, je pense que ce sera en train, histoire de ralentir, de prendre le temps et d'assumer certains choix&#8230; mais aussi de profiter de la traversée des steppes teutonnes 
Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un iPod qui tienne plus longtemps que mon vieux Mini 


Edit: *RER C: 12&#8364; (AR) ou Orlyval: 14&#8364;40 (AR) - Pas trouvé de prix pour la navette sur Berlin (sans doute par train/rer)


----------



## Bassman (12 Mai 2009)

J'essaye d'encoder en grosse qualité ce putain de 2ème film de la série Jason Bourne dont j'ai rayé le DVD 

Je pige pas handbrake chie dans la colle à chaque fois que je l'encode en grosse qualité, alors qu'en qualité iphone ca marche&#8230;


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'essaye d'encoder en grosse qualité ce putain de 2ème film de la série Jason Bourne dont j'ai rayé le DVD
> 
> Je pige pas handbrake chie dans la colle à chaque fois que je l'encode en grosse qualité, alors qu'en qualité iphone ca marche



Ce n'est pas moi qui pourrait t'aider! 

Je traîne sur macG au lieu de m'occuper d'un boulot à faire, que je n'ai aucune envie de faire!


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

Je viens d'appeler 15 agences de pub.

Mhh.. c'était chouette.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Je pars manger au restaurant avec ma mère pour fêter ses 6! ans, ici.

Bonne soirée en perspective, j'espère qu'il en sera de même pour vous :love:.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> la traversée des steppes teutonnes



rarement vu des steppes en teutonnie, même du nord 

bon là j'implore Eole pour qu'il souffle tous les nuages au loin, je sors avec le petit parce qu'il a de meilleurs garde-boues ! 

et je vais essayer de faire les deux concerts où je suis invité ce soir, sachant que la première partie de l'un m'intéresse et la deuxième de l'autre ça peut peut-être se faire


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

Bon c'est qui qui balance une vanne sur sa mère de 6 ans?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Pas moi, je suis banni du fil.


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Bon c'est qui qui balance une vanne sur sa mère de 6 ans?



Ca offre un intérêt?

Non.

Bon.

C'était histoire d'exister... Bah voilà, c'est fait. Bonsoir.


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

A non ça c'est sur,

Néanmoins je ne penses pas non plus que ce fil offre un intérêt profond d'ailleurs.


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> A non ça c'est sur,
> 
> Néanmoins je ne penses pas non plus que ce fil offre un intérêt profond d'ailleurs.



donc le fait que tu y consacres du temps, à le lire, à y insérer un commentaire... On interprète ça comment? Comme une simple expression de ton désarroi? comme un être supérieur qui se permet de jeter un oeil bienveillant?

Finalement, tu n'es pas si éloigné de ceux que tu critiques, ou tente de critiquer en espérant que la meute fasse des gorges chaudes à ta place...

Pas terrible tout ça. Pas terrible.

M'enfin, le corentin, à minima, il va passer une bonne soirée.


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> l'écologie au premier degré à une forte tendance à oublier que l'électricité qui fait avancer les trains (ou fonctionner les Mac :mouais, faut d'abord la produire, ce qui se paie, soit en carbone, soit, ce qui est pire à mon sens, en déchets radio-actifs.



Je ne vais pas refaire le monde sur ce post, seulement je pense que tous ces problèmes sont dûs à des choix politique et économique. En investissant ailleurs que sur les énergies fossiles nous pourrions aujourd'hui profiter d'une énergie plus propre. Ce qui se met en place, lentement, aujourd'hui devrait profiter à vos enfants demain 



> Ça prend combien de temps, Paris - Berlin en bicyclette



À peine plus de temps qu'en train, puisque le transport du vélo est compris dans le billet.  


Et là maintenant, je file faire à dîner


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> donc le fait que tu y consacres du temps, à le lire, à y insérer un commentaire... On interprète ça comment? Comme une simple expression de ton désarroi? comme un être supérieur qui se permet de jeter un oeil bienveillant?
> 
> Finalement, tu n'es pas si éloigné de ceux que tu critiques, ou tente de critiquer en espérant que la meute fasse des gorges chaudes à ta place...
> 
> ...



A non je suis désolé mais tu te méprends, je ne critique personne, Corentin est quelqu'un que j'apprécie.
Ce n'était qu'une superposition de commentaires pour aboutir au grotesque.
En tout cas en aucun cas je pose ici un oeil supérieur venu des cieux, je suis au niveau de spectateur et en aucun cas je me permettrait de prendre un ton éminent.

Si je viens à te froisser saches que je te présente mes excuses.


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> A non je suis désolé mais tu te méprend, je ne critique personne, Corentin est quelqu'un que j'apprécie.
> Ce n'était qu'une superposition de commentaires grotesque.
> En tout cas en aucun cas je pose ici un oeil supérieur venu des cieux, je suis au niveau de spectateur et en aucun cas je me permettrait de prendre un ton éminent.
> 
> Si je viens à te froisser saches que je m'en excuse.



Personnellement, je ne suis pas froissé, je trouvais ta phrase un peu... comment dire? Déplacée. Peut être d'autres peuvent la percevoir comme telle? 
A ta décharge, j'ai dû faire la même chose un jour ou l'autre. Ton explication me va bien, en même temps, ça change rien. Le Corentin, tout le monde l'aime bien.


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

là je m'apprête à aller voler un panneau de travaux que j'aime bien dans ma rue


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là je m'apprête à aller voler un panneau de travaux que j'aime bien dans ma rue



Yes...  :love: Toi t'es une fighteuse.    :love:


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Yes...  :love: Toi t'es une fighteuse.    :love:



un suisse qui dit ça? 
Le monde part vraiment en couille


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Ah ? Pourquoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> un suisse qui dit ça?
> Le monde part vraiment en couille



Ouh là là, t'es pas breton toi? Y doit pleuvoir là-bas dis-donc.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouh là là, t'es pas breton toi? Y doit pleuvoir là-bas dis-donc.


Roooh !!!


----------



## vleroy (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouh là là, t'es pas breton toi? Y doit pleuvoir là-bas dis-donc.



Les précipitations arrosent le jardin 
à ma place


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Yes...  :love: Toi t'es une fighteuse.    :love:



Tu crois encore qu'il y encore marqué "Gend rmerie" ?  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Yes...  :love: Toi t'es une fighteuse.    :love:





vleroy a dit:


> un suisse qui dit ça?
> Le monde part vraiment en couille



bah oui, c'était une année où l'arbre à billets de Fr. 1000.- du jardin de WebO n'a pas eu sa production habituelle. De plus, sa fromagerie ne produisait plus que des trous.
Manque de bol, la canicule a fait chuter les ventes de la chocolaterie de Pitchoune et du coup, WebO n'a pas eu les primes habituelles du conseil d'administration.

Il en fut donc réduit à _emprunter_ certaines choses


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2009)

«Les gendarmes, même les gendarmes, qui sont par nature si ballots...», chantait Brassens.  Donc oui, il y a de fortes chances que rien n'a changé depuis quatre ans.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2009)

Je mets à jour mon SE.... il me dit "Patientez".... c'est trop long ! ça me stresse !


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

là ... j'y vais ... A moi le panneau ... je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ... j'y vais ... A moi le panneau ... je vous tiens au courant



Y a-t-il un avocat dans la salle


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

Il est vrais que certains panneaux sont pas mal, je dois aussi en avoir un ou deux,
tu nous montreras ça !


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

bah celui là est pas non plus la super classe mais il est tout rouge tout brillant mignon :love:

cela dit j'ai la poisse ... y'avait un flic dans une voiture de civil et un gros camion de flics juste devant l'immeuble ... donc j'ai juste sorti ma poubelle  ... ça arrive qu'à moi  ça ... 

on verra demain


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ela dit j'ai la poisse ... y'avait un flic dans une voiture de civil et un gros camion de flics juste devant l'immeuble ... donc j'ai juste sorti ma poubelle  ... ça arrive qu'à moi  ça ...



Et alors?   Plus c'est gros, mieux ça passe.


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et alors?   Plus c'est gros, mieux ça passe.



bah là comme ça je sais pas, c'est assez carré comme machin  

je retournerai demain


----------



## itako (12 Mai 2009)

Ils attendent de te prendre la main dans le sac, toute la brigade est déjà prête, macg est sous écoute.

J'ai envie d'un 50mm.


----------



## maiwen (12 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Ils attendent de te prendre la main dans le sac, toute la brigade est déjà prête, macg est sous écoute.



qui c'est qu'a cafté ? 




itako a dit:


> J'ai envie d'un 50mm.



moi je lorgne un 35mm pour mon anniversaire  et je vais aller me coucher ... Demain dernier mercredi de cours ... va y'avoir du pleur


----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2009)

Par contre si tu pouvais éviter de piquer les pelles des mecs de la DDE...
non, c'est vrai quoi, vont être obligés de s'appuyer à la camionette


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> qui c'est qu'a cafté ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... :love:
T'as écouté tonton !


----------



## itako (13 Mai 2009)

Un peu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Le Corentin, tout le monde l'aime bien.



Ah bon ? Ça fait plaisir .


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah... :love:
> T'as écouté tonton !



toi, tu ferais bien de pas la ramener sur le sujet !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Par contre si tu pouvais éviter de piquer les pelles des mecs de la DDE...
> non, c'est vrai quoi, vont être obligés de s'appuyer à la camionette



tout façon c'est des anglais tu t'en fous  et puis à ma décharge, ils sont entrain de démolir un vieux théâtre qui fut beau, pour faire une route alors hein 



Khyu a dit:


> Ah... :love:
> T'as écouté tonton !



voui  tu vois je pose des questions et j'apprends 

edit : alèm, t'es rien que jaloux


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2009)

sinon là j'importe le dernier titre de MoHa ! d'hier en concert&#8230; euh, bruyant donc&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h43 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> edit : alèm, t'es rien que jaloux



non, ce bougre d'âne demande des conseils et n'en a rien à foutre&#8230;   juste ça !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? Encore un qui a eu le bon goût de choisir Canon ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

J'ai reçu mon t-shirt






Il est magnifique :love:, sinon là je m'en grille une et puis je francise mon Safari 4.

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> et puis je francise mon Safari 4



Ouaouh, journée bien chargée quoi 

Il vient d'où le tsheurrrt ?

EDIT : c'est bon j'ai trouvé tout seul comme un gland 
Tain 31 &#8364; avec les FDP ça fait un peu mal au cul qd même, je préfère le faire moi même...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Il est de bonne qualité tu sais et puis je trouvais l'idée d'une pomme en forme de coeur originale.
Je suis pas doué de mes mains aussi .


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il est de bonne qualité tu sais et puis je trouvais l'idée d'une pomme en forme de coeur originale.
> Je suis pas doué de mes mains aussi .



Ouai je pense qu'il y a moyen de chopper de la donzelle avec un t-shirt pareil, de la naïve mais bon ça on s'en fout 

Attends un t-shirt rouge, un coup de tator, un fer à repasser, y a pas besoin d'être un manuel non plus hein  

Par contre, si t'es pas doué de tes mains, pour la suite va falloir jouer d'autre chose, je te fais confiance


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

La maintenant je rentre de l'école où j'ai eu droit à un très joli bouquet, une grande carte d'au revoir faites par les petites mains et des hiphiphip  

et j'ai pleuré aussi .. oui bah hein :rose:


----------



## itako (13 Mai 2009)

Allons.. allons... un bon petit panneau et ça repart !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Allons.. allons... un bon petit panneau et ça repart !



j'y retourne ce soir  mais hier soir y'avait des flics partout et ce matin un peu aussi  paraît qu'ils surveillent  





cela dit ils auraient aussi bien fait de m'offrir un panneau ça aurait pas été beaucoup plus petit


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai je pense qu'il y a moyen de chopper de la donzelle avec un t-shirt pareil, de la naïve mais bon ça on s'en fout



Ah ben si ça peut servir mais je n'en ai pas besoin 

Sinon là je vais me taper un bon Osso bucco préparé par ma mère, aujourd'hui elle travaille :rateau:.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2009)

Je viens d'installer OS X 10.5.7 à 100% fonctionnel sur mon desktop...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je viens d'installer OS X 10.5.7 à 100% fonctionnel sur mon desktop...



C'est en cours sur mon PowerMac, je viens de finir les deux MàJ de sécurité de Tiger sur les portables, ainsi que celles de Safari 3. Une fois ça fait, il n'y aura plus que celle  de Safari 4 sur le PowerMac !


----------



## benjamin (13 Mai 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'écoute le podcast de la revue de presse de RTL ce matin où Pascale Clark prononce mon nom. Et je me la joue sévère


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'écoute le podcast de la revue de presse de RTL ce matin où Pascale Clark prononce mon nom. Et je me la joue sévère



tes snobe toi 



maiwen a dit:


> j'y retourne ce soir  mais hier soir y'avait des flics partout et ce matin un peu aussi  paraît qu'ils surveillent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rebienvenu a Paris :love:

Sinon je mate france 2 "Aicha" excellent téléfilm :love:


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> rebienvenu a Paris :love:


pas encore  j'ai encore une semaine de boulot dans mes autres écoles et je reviens vraiment que le 21 juin


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tes snobe toi



Toi, t'as déjà eu ton quart d'heure de célébrité alors hein.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi, t'as déjà eu ton quart d'heure de célébrité alors hein.



remarque c'était bien plus intéressant :love: c'était bien la première fois que je recevais 50 sms dans l'heure :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'écoute le podcast de la revue de presse de RTL ce matin où Pascale Clark prononce mon nom. Et je me la joue sévère



Elle a prononcé le mien aussi alors !!


----------



## rizoto (13 Mai 2009)

Je viens de rentrer du taff ! Grosse journee


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon là j'importe le dernier titre de MoHa ! d'hier en concert euh, bruyant donc





[DM]x99r7z_moha_music[/DM]
    



alèm a dit:


> non, ce bougre d'âne demande des conseils et n'en a rien à foutre   juste ça !



ah non, il a pas acheté un Canon, il a eu l'outrecuidance de me demander un conseil pour un objo sur un Nikon et ensuite de n'en faire qu'à sa tête 

m'en fous, j'vais jouer avec ma Graflex !!    

ps pour aCLR :je viens de chauffer les cuisses avec le Langster Monaco et bah j'suis déçu, le vélo est choupinet, pèse 3 grammes mais d'une en taille S, bah je viens de me niquer le dos !  le guidon corne de vache n'a que deux positions (freinage en haut, appui en bas, le reste est trop glissant) et en plus le développement en 42/16 bah c'est bien, c'est sur, tu tires encore comme un âne dans les montées mais dans les descentes ou sur le plat, tu pédales pas de peur de mouliner comme un hamster sauvage mais pas si jovial 

mon 44/16 tire plus (et mon vélo pesant 3 kilos de plus aussi  )

du coup, je vais peut-être regarder de près le Specialized Sirrus Sport, plus adapté à de la route (supermoquette, sors de ce corps !)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, il a pas acheté un Canon



Jamais ! Je préfère encore un sténopé dans du PQ.



alèm a dit:


> il a eu l'outrecuidance de me demander un conseil pour un objo sur un Nikon et ensuite de n'en faire qu'à sa tête



J'ai suivi tes conseils. Pour l'instant je suis le meilleur enchérisseur pour un 24 sur la bay.
N'empêche que. Les avis sont très extrêmes. Ou les gonzes kiff leur slip avec ou bien c'est une merde toute molle.

Bref, si je suis déçu, je te largue un paquet. 

_Bonne appétit._


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bref, si je suis déçu, je te largue un paquet.



cool, si tu es déçu, j'en aurais un pas cher !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> cool, si tu es déçu, j'en aurais un pas cher !



Contre une toile. Pas fou.


----------



## maiwen (13 Mai 2009)

là j'ai commis mon larçin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

Sinon là je me suis réveillé sans la pluie, j'espère que ça va durer.
Bonne journée, aujourd'hui on répète notre pièce ...


----------



## huexley (14 Mai 2009)

Je béni le Dieu des réseau de mettre  à ma disposition le VPN et de pouvoir régler à distance les bugs chez mes clients.


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

@ maïwen: Tu as vu _Midnight Express_ ma jolie ? Les geôles anglaises, c'est pire: tu as même pas droit à un kebab, juste des crackers et du sheddar sauce à la menthe 

Café et test boot sur DDE+Dock/USB/PPC. Il parait qu'en fait ça marche aussi bien que DDE+Dock/USB/Intel.


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2009)

tu travailles à la Direction Départementale de l'Equipement ? ça te va bien la chasuble orange ? 

moi j'attends un gars qui doit mesurer mon appart et je regarde si on peut envoyer des pims aux prisonniers anglais&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ maïwen: Tu as vu _Midnight Express_ ma jolie ? Les geôles anglaises, c'est pire: tu as même pas droit à un kebab, juste des crackers et du sheddar sauce à la menthe



non :rose:   ... c'est marrant parce que juste là maintenant je suis justement entrain de manger des crackers  j'adore :love: mais y'a du beurre et de la confiture dessus c'est pas pareil


----------



## Chang (14 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> [...] et je regarde si on peut envoyer des pims aux prisonniers anglais



Envoyer des Pims au Poms releve du meilleur gout ...  ...


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

T'inquiète, j'ai les plans de la Tour de Londres, on te fera évader 

_Test boot DDE+Dock/USB/PPC failed_
J'aurai essayé&#8230;


----------



## macinside (14 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ maïwen: Tu as vu _Midnight Express_ ma jolie ? Les geôles anglaises, c'est pire: tu as même pas droit à un kebab, juste des crackers et du sheddar sauce à la menthe



mais aime t'elle les flims (oui flims ) de gladiateurs ?


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais aime t'elle les flims (oui flims ) de gladiateurs ?



y'a Teo dedans ?  :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> y'a Teo dedans ?  :love:



mais il les lui faut tous à cette gourmande, j'vous jure !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ps pour aCLR :je viens de chauffer les cuisses avec le Langster Monaco et bah j'suis déçu, le vélo est choupinet, pèse 3 grammes mais d'une en taille S, bah je viens de me niquer le dos !  le guidon corne de vache n'a que deux positions (freinage en haut, appui en bas, le reste est trop glissant) et en plus le développement en 42/16 bah c'est bien, c'est sur, tu tires encore comme un âne dans les montées mais dans les descentes ou sur le plat, tu pédales pas de peur de mouliner comme un hamster sauvage mais pas si jovial
> 
> mon 44/16 tire plus (et mon vélo pesant 3 kilos de plus aussi  )
> 
> du coup, je vais peut-être regarder de près le Specialized Sirrus Sport, plus adapté à de la route (supermoquette, sors de ce corps !)



Effectivement ça mouline, 42/16, à grande vitesse mais c'est le but. Ce qu'il faut c'est des bons cales-pieds sinon la machine s'emballe 

J'adore le cadre du Sirrus, le mélange alu/carbone du cadre le rend très léger et sa forme est super. Et puis une cassette de 12/25 ça laisse de la marge pour prendre une pointe Seul point faible, à mon goût, la potence fixe.
Et puis après 5,000 bornes tu pourras changer les roues pour des Campagnolo Khamsin ou Scirocco :style:



Faut que je vois avec mon marchand de cycles, mais j'aimerais bien une transmission trois plateaux (28/38/48 ou 30/40/50) et quatre vitesses (11/12/13/14 ou 12/13/14/15). Il faut juste voir si ça passe au niveau chaîne et dérailleur arrière





Et là maintenant, je me prépare pour une nouvelle journée de soudure.
Ma sculpture avance bien


----------



## oligo (14 Mai 2009)

> mais aime t'elle les flims (oui flims ) de gladiateurs ?





> Effectivement ça mouline, 42/16, à grande vitesse mais c'est le but. Ce qu'il faut c'est des bons cales-pieds sinon la machine s'emballe
> 
> J'adore le cadre du Sirrus, le mélange alu/carbone du cadre le rend très léger et sa forme est super. Et puis une cassette de 12/25 ça laisse de la marge pour prendre une pointe Seul point faible, à mon goût, la potence fixe.
> Et puis après 5,000 bornes tu pourras changer les roues pour des Campagnolo Khamsin ou Scirocco :style:
> ...


Et pourtant, il ,e semblait que ce flim n'était pas un flim sur le cymclism... 

Sinon je suis toujours malade...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> mon 44/16 tire plus



Quand je pense que mes copains cyclistes se foutaient de ma gueule avec mon 52/14 en me demandant "quand est-ce que je passerais à un braquet d'homme"


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2009)

Quelles plaies ces cyclistes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Quel plaisir de vous revoir Monsieur .


----------



## FlnY (14 Mai 2009)

la je suis en train de synchroniser toutes mes boites mail sur mail
je crois que je deviens vraiment accro a ma machine


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quelles plaies ces cyclistes



ça dépend de la taille de ton rétro à droite


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> y'a Teo dedans ?  :love:


Non pas dans les flims de glad', chuis que dans des productions beaucoup moins grand public 











Nan nan, c'est pas sur X-Tube 







Enfin. :rose:






Pas que je sache  Je croise les doigts, hein&#8230;

Edit: saloute SM


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

Waicato Chiefs/ Hurricanes... :love:
Super14, deux équipes néo-zélandaises... :style:
Match sympa (rugby)...

Bon fini de feignasser...
Retour au boulot... :sleep: 
Personne pour faire un découpage à ma place ?!...


----------



## jugnin (14 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Waicato Chiefs/ Hurricanes... :love:
> Super14, deux équipes néo-zélandaises... :style:
> Match sympa (rugby)...
> 
> ...



ça dépend, tu as assassiné qui ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ça dépend, tu as assassiné qui ?


Mon scénario...
C'est lui que je vais assassiner...


----------



## huexley (14 Mai 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> Quelles plaies ces cyclistes




Sinon tu en laisses un bien en évidence sur le capot de ta voiture pour faire peur aux autres


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

Genre pare-buffle ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Sinon tu en laisses un bien en évidence sur le capot de ta voiture pour faire peur aux autres




Tu as aussi le grand coup de Cat entre les deux yeux.
C'est un double bénéfice:
1- le cycliste ne fera plus chier
2- tu soutiens les grévistes de Caterpillar.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mai 2009)

Là ça va faire la journée complète que je me casse le cul sur Automator© pour automatiser la génération d'un rapport ARD.

Sauf que y'a pas d'action automator pour exporter le rapport&#8230; C'est con, c'est le truc dont j'ai besoin.


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis que s'il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, ça va être chaud pour aller rejoindre Flamby en terrasse   Et la question qui tue: Casa ou Grog ?

Et cool stuff: rv fixé pour voir -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, lasagesse & family :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2009)

*ET TU CHANTES CHANTES CHANTES
CE REFRAIN QUI TE PLAÎT
ET TU TAPEU TAPEU TAPES
C'EST TA FAçON D'AIMER
CE RYTHME QUI T'ENTRAÎNEU
JUSQU'AU BOÛT DE LA NUIT
RÉVEILLE EN TOI LE TOURBILLON D'UN VENT DE FOLIIIIIIIE*









[]-> je suis déjà loin...


----------



## Nobody (14 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, je me dis que s'il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, ça va être chaud pour aller rejoindre Flamby en terrasse   Et la question qui tue: Casa ou Grog ?
> 
> Et cool stuff: rv fixé pour voir -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, lasagesse & family :love:



Fais-leur la bise de ma part. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> *ET TU CHANTES CHANTES CHANTES
> CE REFRAIN QUI TE PLAÎT
> ET TU TAPEU TAPEU TAPES
> C'EST TA FAçON D'AIMER
> ...



Ça, c'est pour le fil "les chansons que tu aimes et que c'est la honte". 
Jamais pu supporter cette "mélodie" aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgh.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2009)

Là, je viens de pourrir la fin d'après-midi de tous les lecteurs de ce fil


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

Je me demande encore le truc que je détestais le plus, _Début de Soirée_ ou _Partenaire Particulier_ ? Ah y'avait _Image_ qui était vraiment horrible aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je viens de pourrir la fin d'après-midi de tous les lecteurs de ce fil



Ça leur apprendra à nous péter les couilles avec leurs insignifiants petits bouts de vie !  

(Moi j'm'en fous je ne lis jamais ce qui est écrit en rouge ! )


----------



## mado (14 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, je me dis que s'il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, ça va être chaud pour aller rejoindre Flamby en terrasse   Et la question qui tue: Casa ou Grog ?
> 
> Et cool stuff: rv fixé pour voir -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, lasagesse & family :love:



Moi j'ai l'air fine avec ma petite robe et mes chaussures de fille..
Pas l'droit de vous moquer hein 

Allez, divan avant comptoir


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'ai l'air fine avec ma petite robe et mes chaussures de fille..
> Pas l'droit de vous moquer hein
> 
> Allez, divan avant comptoir



non mais c'est pas grave, t'as la classe  tu pourrais être dans la neige en petite robe t'aurais la classe :love: (t'aurai froid aussi  ... mais ça )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je viens de pourrir la fin d'après-midi de tous les lecteurs de ce fil



Moi je trouve que tu mets de la bonne ambiance .

Là je commence à flipper à cause de la grippe Justine Henin, un deuxième cas en Belgique :sick:.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> ...Moi j'm'en fous je ne lis jamais ce qui est écrit en rouge !



*AH OUAIS ?!!!?*

  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Là je commence à flipper à cause de la grippe Justine Henin, un deuxième cas en Belgique :sick:.



Mouais... M'enfin, en même temps c'est une grippe, quoi... Perso, j'ai plus peur du cancer du cul...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mouais... M'enfin, en même temps c'est une grippe, quoi... Perso, j'ai plus peur du cancer du cul...



Jvé te le soigner ton cancer du cul MOI


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2009)

Tu fais bien du bruit avec ta p'tite bouche, toi... Ouvre un peu plus grand, pour voir...


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu fais bien du bruit avec ta p'tite bouche, toi... Ouvre un peu plus grand, pour voir...



Répond à la question : "vous faites quoi maintenant" !

J'ouvre la bouche en soignant le cancer du cul de Patoch'  :rateau:

C'est assez grand là ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Pharmacien particulier
Cherche pharmacie particulière
Débloquée, pas trop timide
Et une bonne dose de savoir faire-*euuuuuuuuu*


Lalilou lalaaaaa


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pharmacien particulier
> Cherche pharmacie particulière
> Débloquée, pas trop timide
> Et une bonne dose de savoir faire-*euuuuuuuuu*
> ...



Mouarf je la veux bien sans savoir-faire..... j'lui apprendrai


----------



## mado (15 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pas l'droit de vous moquer hein



Vous avez été parfaits :love:

(maïwen, ça me va droit au coeur (k))


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2009)

2 heures que je me love sur mon futon et auprès de ma douce, cherchant le sommeil et ne le trouvant pas, bordel tain chier... pourtant j'y étais presque, à moitié dans les vapes à un moment je trouvais que j'avais trop de fenêtres safari ouvertes dans ma tête, du coup j'étais à 2 doigts de faire un pomme+w sur mes lèvres + nez pour en fermer quelques unes... mais comme un con, encore trop lucide je m'en suis rendu compte, ça m'a fait marrer et voilà que j'ai loupé le coche :rateau: 

Lèvre + nez pour fermer des fenêtres safari dans ma tête, nan mais des fois j'vous jure... quand on voit ce qu'on voit et quand on entend ce qu'on entend, c'est un peu la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres je trouve


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Mai 2009)

Je viens dme raser, jvais dans ma douche (on est presque sur Twitter là)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Je viens de finir de nettoyer toute la flotte qui est tombée cette nuit :modo:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens de finir de nettoyer *toute* la flotte qui est tombée cette nuit :modo:.



Ah nan, t'as pas fini, il en reste encore devant chez moi, au boulot, feignasse !


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand je pense que mes copains cyclistes se foutaient de ma gueule avec mon 52/14 en me demandant "quand est-ce que je passerais à un braquet d'homme"



sur un multibraquet ? bah forcément 

on parle d'un singlespeed tu te vois avec un 52/14 sur le moindre faux-plat montant, non ? je ne pense pas, voire pas du tout sur un 10% on parle de vélo qui sont prévus à l'origine pour du vélodrome où les mecs moulinent  comme des dératés (d'où la taille de leurs cuissots comparés à ceux des routards qui roulent avec des braquets beaucoup plus importants mais avec une fréquence de pédalage beaucoup moins élevée, les muscles ne travaillant pas de la même façon, ils ne se développent pas de la même façon)


----------



## gKatarn (15 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'ai l'air fine avec ma petite robe et mes chaussures de fille..
> Pas l'droit de vous moquer hein



Une photo ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Je me plante devant mon iMac Alu 20 pouces pour la journée portes ouvertes de mon école. Je vais jouer le singe d'exposition toute la journée.


----------



## Chang (15 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me plante devant mon iMac Alu 20 pouces pour la journée portes ouvertes de mon école. Je vais jouer le singe d'exposition toute la journée.



Au vu de tes messages et de ta signature, je me dis que tu as choisit "IPantoufle" comme surnom parce que "IMac" etait deja pris ... 

INaze n'est toujours pas pris que je sache ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

C'est peut-être une preuve supplémentaire de ma connerie, mais je ne vois pas ce qui justifie tant d'agressivité.


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> INaze n'est toujours pas pris que je sache ...



Ne te gêne pas... tu ne seras pas le seul avec un double.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Ambiance :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ambiance :sleep:



T'as raison.
Allez, pour redonner le sourire à tout le monde :


*C'est une île perdue au milieu de l'océan,
Un jardin merveilleux, un spectacle permanent,
Comme dans les, comme dans les,
Comme dans les, comme dans les,
Comme dans les tableaux du Douanier Rousseau
Y'a des perroquets bleus qui boiv'nt du lait d'coco,
Comme dans les tableaux du Douanier Rousseau
Y'a des poissons tropicaux
Pleins d'piquants sur le dos oh oh oh...*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Ah, heureusement que les modos sont là pour arranger les choses


----------



## Bassman (15 Mai 2009)

Là, ben je viens de poster sur les forums apple mais sans grande conviction.

Visib'ment j'suis pas le premier à vouloir automatiser l'exportation de rapport ARD automatiquement.
Fais iech&#8230;


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as raison.
> Allez, pour redonner le sourire à tout le monde :
> 
> 
> ...




Là, maintenant je me demande pourquoi que je lis ce fil car à cause de Fab'Fab j'ai plein de refrains débiles dans la tête!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Là, maintenant je me demande pourquoi que je lis ce fil car à cause de Fab'Fab j'ai plein de refrains débiles dans la tête!



Tu n'as qu'à faire comme Chaton : ne pas lire les posts en rouge


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, ben je viens de poster sur les forums apple mais sans grande conviction.
> 
> Visib'ment j'suis pas le premier à vouloir automatiser l'exportation de rapport ARD automatiquement.
> Fais iech



Et sur MacRumors


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, ben je viens de poster sur les forums apple mais sans grande conviction.
> 
> Visib'ment j'suis pas le premier à vouloir automatiser l'exportation de rapport ARD automatiquement.
> Fais iech



ARD n'est pas scriptable ? Si c'est le cas, aucune chance avec Automator, et s'il l'est, tu n'as plus qu'à réviser tes cours d'AppleScript !  !


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'as qu'à faire comme Chaton : ne pas lire les posts en rouge



J'aurai du effectivement! Leçon à retenir!


----------



## Bassman (15 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ARD n'est pas scriptable ? Si c'est le cas, aucune chance avec Automator, et s'il l'est, tu n'as plus qu'à réviser tes cours d'AppleScript !  !



Je ne sais pas faire d'Applescript


----------



## oligo (15 Mai 2009)

Je suis au Remor (à genève) et je me poile de rire en pensant au "lèvres plus nez" pour fermer les fenêtres safari... 


Je compatis JTPK


----------



## Baracca (15 Mai 2009)

Maintenant je me casse 10 petits jours du coté des Landes, histoire de changer un peu de la Méditerranée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Je matte mes abdos.


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je matte mes abdos.



Ça commence à ressembler à du chocolat?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

La vache, j'ai la dalle. Je me taperais bien un sandwich au saucisson et un verre de bourgogne :love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2009)

Là, je contemple une photo de 1,5Mo... :afraid:
Dans 72h...


----------



## OuiOui (15 Mai 2009)

Je recherche une video sur youtube mais les serveurs de google sont down quand ont fait une recherche 
C'est le début de la fin... 
:hein:
http://www.filedropper.com/image2_3


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Ça commence à ressembler à du chocolat?



Pour l'instant un grand carré  .


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour l'instant un grand carré  .



Tant que ça ressemble pas à du fondu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tant que ça ressemble pas à du fondu...



Oh, pour ça, faudrait qu'il abuse du saucisson et du bourgogne


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

J'ai un ventre plat, moi Môssieur.


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2009)

la je me demande qui était les anciens locataire pour avoir mis un poster de Mademoiselle K dans les chiotes :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me demande qui était les anciens locataire pour avoir mis un poster de Mademoiselle K dans les chiotes :rateau:


à, ent s t


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me demande qui était les anciens locataire pour avoir mis un poster de Mademoiselle K dans les chiotes :rateau:



Sans doute aimaient-ils beaucoup faire KK.


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2009)

ah... C'est le quart d'heure "finesse et poésie"
Je voulais pas déranger ... Continuez...


----------



## itako (15 Mai 2009)

Aaaa c'est google image qui plante maintenant..

Je rentre du travail, je vais surement manger une glace à la banane avec du nutella, et je me suis aussi penché sur le palm pré qui à l'air vraiment pas mal.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2009)

là, je regarde si mon U porte les traces de sa rencontre avec une laguna (de cyclistes)&#8230; bin non, par contre la Laguna, oui&#8230;

edit : mise en danger de la vie d'autrui (frôlage à 10cm sur 2 vélos) et injures homophobes, ça va chercher combien ?


----------



## bcommeberenice (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai un ventre plat, moi Môssieur.





C0rentin a dit:


> Pour l'instant un grand carré  .



La preuve en image quand, dans le fil "autoportrait"? :rose:


----------



## vleroy (15 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> edit : mise en danger de la vie d'autrui (frôlage à 10cm sur 2 vélos) et injures homophobes, ça va chercher combien ?



Juridiquement pas loin... Malgré les textes.
Physiquement ça fait 160 kilos contre 1,5 tonnes
Dans un tel rapport de force certes non voulu... Je sais pas... Je crois que c'est l'homophobe en laguna qui gagne...désole.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Juridiquement pas loin... Malgré les textes.
> Physiquement ça fait 160 kilos contre 1,5 tonnes
> Dans un tel rapport de force certes non voulu... Je sais pas... Je crois que c'est l'homophobe en laguna qui gagne...désole.



ça dépend s'il ose descendre de son véhicule ou pas

ceci dit, il a cherché il a reçu la bosse


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2009)

La je me demande comment un voisin peu appeler son wifi 'sfr securise' et ne pas mettre de protection


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je me demande comment un voisin peu appeler son wifi 'sfr securise' et ne pas mettre de protection



Il n'a pas suivi "l'affaire HADOPI" ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2009)

..............


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ..............



Même pas un p'tit point magique...

Quelle déception


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il n'a pas suivi "l'affaire HADOPI" ?





tirhum a dit:


> ..............





Craquounette a dit:


> Même pas un p'tit point magique...
> 
> Quelle déception



Il n'a pas trouvé une rime en i, c'était pourtant facile...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> La preuve en image quand, dans le fil "autoportrait"? :rose:



Ok, Fabien à toi .


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah... C'est le quart d'heure "finesse et poésie"
> Je voulais pas déranger ... Continuez...



Si tu ne veux pas déranger, il suffit de ne pas poster


----------



## vleroy (16 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas déranger, il suffit de ne pas poster



ah pas con... je note. Sinon, là c'est le quart d'heure "Trucs et Astuces"?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mai 2009)

Si çà peut rendre service.


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

la je me renseigne sur les brouilleurs de portable tout ces écritures de portable dans le metro commence a me gonflé grave, surtout leurs vie de merde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me renseigne sur les brouilleurs de portable tout ces écritures de portable dans le metro commence a me gonflé grave, surtout leurs vie de merde



On s'fait un petit génocide au gaz sarin ?... :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'fait un petit génocide au gaz sarin ?... :love:



ils sont si fort que ça les fayots corse  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ils sont si fort que ça les fayots corse  ?




J'ai plus vraiment d'unité de mesure, depuis que je ne monte plus dans cette ville de loosers qu'est Paris... :style:

Mais je sais que le sarin ça te nettoie un métro en un rien de temps...


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais je sais que le sarin ça te nettoie un métro en un rien de temps...



fanculo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fanculo



Pense à réserver...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fanculo



Pense à conjuguer !!


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Pense à conjuguer !!



a oui, fanculos


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a oui, fanculos




Nan nan nan... Si tu penses que le pluriel de speculum est speculoos, tu vas te retrouver avec des miettes dans le fion...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Si tu penses que le pluriel de speculum est speculoos, tu vas te retrouver avec des meittes dans le fion...



C'est bon ça, putain !!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Mai 2009)

Ah ça, tous ceux qui essayent et qui n'ont pas le niveau, ici, y a pléthore... Connaitre ses limites, c'est quand même vachement utile. Mais c'est pas "tendance"...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Si tu penses que le pluriel de speculum est speculoos, tu vas te retrouver avec des miettes dans le fion...



C'est très très bon ça !!!!! :love::love::love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2009)

là maintenant ... je reviens d'un bar où j'ai dansé sur Joy Division et me suis fait fesser par un parfait inconnu qui montrait ses tétons ... et aussi je suis à moitié sourde :rateau: :casse:

non mais ces anglais ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Mais les anglaises :love:, elles sont pas farouches avec un coup dans le pif.


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

donc Maiwen tu aime la fessée ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> donc Maiwen tu aime la fessée ?


T'as les mains propres ?!....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as les mains propres ?!....



Là je crois qu'elles sont surtout occupées. Propres on verra plus tard.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là je crois qu'elles sont surtout occupées. Propres on verra plus tard.


C'est bien ce que je sous-entendais...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je sous-entendais...



Désolé. Le coup est parti trop vite.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)




----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as les mains propres ?!....



je viens de me les laver


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

Et le reste ?!...


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le reste ?!...



idem 

sinon la liste des concerts de la fête l'huma s'agrandis 



> Cocoon
> Deep Purple
> The Kooks
> Keziah Jones
> ...



vu les 2 derniers il y a des chances que je n'y aille pas le dimanche 

Deep Purple sera sûrement le Samedi soir et Julein Clerc le dimanche  CQFD


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Je vais tenter de trouver des K7 audio enregistrable, j'espère que ce sera pas trop coton :hein:.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

Bonne chance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2009)

Ca existe encore ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais tenter de trouver des K7 audio enregistrable, j'espère que ce sera pas trop coton :hein:.



Il m'en rreste quelques unes d'occasion, mais de bonne qualité, que je peux te céder moyennant des sommes considérables (frais de porc en suce) !


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2009)

on en vend encore neuves dans nos magasins&#8230; (et c'est pas cher)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




macinside a dit:


> idem
> 
> sinon la liste des concerts de la fête l'huma s'agrandis



*QUE DE LA MERDE !!!!
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

sinon, là, j'encode une vidéo contenant 3 morceaux d'ACTION BEAT en concert hier soir&#8230; et ça c'est pas de la merdre et c'est pas à ce genre de concerts qu'on croise des macinside&#8230; étrangement&#8230;


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> on en vend encore neuves dans nos magasins (et c'est pas cher)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------
> 
> ...



ils ont qu'a venir a Paris  sinon tu a un brouilleur GSM sous la main ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bonne chance...



C'est bon mais j'ai du faire quelques magasins pour en trouver 3 et quand je téléphone à mon père il me dit qu'il en a dix .


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2009)

là je viens de voir Dark Vador et 2 troopers dans la rue à côté demander de l'argent pour la charité  j'avais pas mon appareil photo 

ps : mackie, non pas tant que ça  (espécialement pas par un inconnu)


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ps : mackie, non pas tant que ça  (espécialement pas par un inconnu)



je suis quelqu'un de connu, donc j'ai toute mes chances


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mai 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là je viens de voir Dark Vador et 2 troopers dans la rue à côté demander de l'argent pour la charité



C'est pas moi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Mai 2009)

Il faudrait commence à assumer la réalité...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Je finis d'envoyer ma télédéclaration d'impôts. Si je n'avais rien dépensé d'autre, j'aurais pu me payer deux beaux macpro l'an dernier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Je rentre d'une sortie ciné et puis une sortie muscu, je suis claqué mais j'ai passé des bons moments.

Puis y a les filles :love:.

Et maintenant au dodo bonne soirée .


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2009)

la je vais demander a Amok de débannir gribouille :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Je désinstalle Indesign de toutes mes machines


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il faudrait commence à assumer la réalité...



Tu parles de tes notes en maths ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Mai 2009)

Dis pas que c'est moi qui ait cafté


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2009)

Promis je dirais rien


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2009)

Vivi Bassou, faut pas déconner, on a promis ! 

Bon sinon là je me demande comment saboter un marteau piqueur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

lumai a dit:


> Bon sinon là je me demande comment saboter un marteau piqueur...



Des p'tits trous dans le tuyau d'arrivée d'air comprimé


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des p'tits trous dans le tuyau d'arrivée d'air comprimé



sur ce genre de tuyau? erfff t'es pas rendu
ou alors appeler le poinçonneur des lilas, parait qu'il a pu de taf...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> sur ce genre de tuyau? erfff t'es pas rendu



Tu rigoles ? un gros clou de charpente et un marteau de 2 Kg, je te garantis que ça passe au travers (éviter de le faire pendant que le tuyau est sous pression, ça pourrait remettre en question l'ordonnancement de ta coiffure (là, je parle surtout pour lumai, parce que vleroy ))


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu rigoles ? *un gros clou de charpente et un marteau de 2 Kg*, je te garantis que ça passe au travers (éviter de le faire pendant que le tuyau est sous pression, ça pourrait remettre en question l'ordonnancement de ta coiffure (là, je parle surtout pour lumai, *parce que vleroy* ))



Cher Pascal77,
nous avons bien reçu votre lettre de candidature pour un stage ouvrier dans le BTP et vous remercions vivement de l'intérêt porté à nos activités. 
Néanmoins, divers points de votre lettre de motivation  (méthodes à clouer le bec, dénigrement capillaire systématique) nous invitent à vous suggérer un choix professionnel différent ou alors un poste similaire chez nos concurrents.
Vous souhaitant bonne continuation dans votre recherche,
Meilleures salutations


----------



## teo (19 Mai 2009)

Je sors de sa _-très jolie-_ boîte le cadeau que ma copine C. ( :love:  ) m'a offert pour mon anniv' :rose:

Je me demande si je tente de le connecter à mon Mini dèzaprésent ou si j'attend de rentrer sur Panam' dans 8 jours pour le connecter à mon bipro suivant les conseils de mon expert personnel.

C'est que je n'ai pas envie de le transformer en brique, ce réfugié étazunien 




Je sens que l'attente va être insoutenable. Mais plus raisonnable :rose:
En attendant, je vais faire un tour sur iGeneration pour potasser&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2009)

Je me prépare pour demain, série de 10 x 3 de 75 kg au développé couché


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me prépare pour demain, série de 10 x 3 de 75 kg au développé couché



75kg?
Tu les prends un peu enrobées 
Enfin, je note que t'as l'air d'avoir la santé


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 75kg?
> Tu les prends un peu enrobées
> Enfin, je note que t'as l'air d'avoir la santé




Ah nan je suis plutôt Charlotte Gainsbourg Style tu vois, mais je lui mets un sac à dos avec des briques


----------



## itako (19 Mai 2009)

Je viens de lacher 350 euros a native instruments


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

J'aide un noob a créé un blog .


----------



## vleroy (19 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah nan je suis plutôt Charlotte Gainsbourg Style tu vois, *mais je lui mets un sac à dos avec des briques*



ah ça les fantasmes... Tous les goûts sont dans la nature.


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2009)

là ? maintenant ? bah, je vous encule tous. 












service !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------

sinon, je m'aperçois aussi que de vivre dans un quartier d'ultras cathos (fraternité saint-pierre) à ses avantages : on peut oublier son iPhone blanc sur le tableau de bord de sa voiture (recalée au contrôle technique pour une ceinture arrière qui n'a jamais servi certes) pendant une heure


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2009)

Là, maintenant ? Je viens de poster une petite annonce virtuelle pour donner deux petites frimousses&#8230;








Donne 2 chatons femelle nées le 20 mars 2009


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Mai 2009)

Qu'elles sont belles ! Celle de droite ressemble à mon chat (au sexe près). Quand je l'ai vu chez un ami, j'ai pas résisté 30 secondes. :love:

Sinon, je regarde Devil's Advocate.


----------



## Nobody (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Donne 2 chatons femelle nées le 20 mars 2009



Des chatonnes, alors? 

Ben pourquoi tu ne les gardes pas? La saison des BBQ et des brochettes est revenue.


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? maintenant ? bah, je vous encule tous.



Mmmmh grand fou


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? Je viens de poster une petite annonce virtuelle pour donner deux petites frimousses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la je cache l'écran de mon portable pour éviter que ma copine tombe la dessus


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? Je viens de poster une petite annonce virtuelle pour donner deux petites frimousses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ouais c'est un peu loin pour adopter mais sinon, j'aurais postulé. 



Pitchoune a dit:


> Mmmmh grand fou



bizarrement chérie, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est ton homme qui a piqué ton pseudo mais aucun souci, je vous prendrais tour à tour et ton frère aussi, je ne suis qu'amour ! :love:


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cache l'écran de mon portable pour éviter que ma copine tombe la dessus



Là, j'envoie un cdb à mackie 


Juste au cas où sa copine regarde aussi son tdb


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? Je viens de poster une petite annonce virtuelle pour donner deux petites frimousses[/size]



Un carton, des p'tits trous, ChronoPost et direction la Suisse :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2009)

Putain! 4h chez mon imprimeur, avec toutes les galères qui peuvent arriver... :mouais:

Là j'ai vraiment droit à un bon verre de rouge... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, j'envoie un cdb à mackie
> 
> 
> Juste au cas où sa copine regarde aussi son tdb



na


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un carton, des p'tits trous, ChronoPost et direction la Suisse :love:



Bof... Tu les peins en jaune et ça fait des balles de tennis qui font miaou quand tu fais un service...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? Je viens de poster une petite annonce virtuelle pour donner deux petites frimousses



Dans un sac, et hop, contre un mur. 



alèm a dit:


> bizarrement chérie, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est ton homme qui a piqué ton pseudo mais aucun souci, je vous prendrais tour à tour et ton frère aussi, je ne suis qu'amour ! :love:



A ce sujet d'ailleurs, j'organise une petite sauterie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Juste au cas où sa copine regarde aussi son tdb



... Faudrait qu'elle soit souple, la bougresse...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof... Tu les peins en jaune et ça fait des balles de tennis qui font miaou quand tu fais un service...



Aaahhh non! Ne va pas gacher mes p'tits civets 

Le chat, tout comme le lapin, se marie très bien à la bière


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le chat, tout comme le lapin, se marie très bien à la bière



Je préfère le chien


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof... Tu les peins en jaune et ça fait des balles de tennis qui font miaou quand tu fais un service...



c'est justement ce que l'on appel le service ... postal


----------



## rizoto (19 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof... Tu les peins en jaune et ça fait des balles de tennis qui font miaou quand tu fais un service...



Balles neuves !


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Faudrait qu'elle soit souple, la bougresse...



là, je viens de cracher ma bière sur mon écran !


----------



## teo (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? maintenant ? bah, je vous encule tous.
> 
> ()



_Parole parole parole_ 

@ aCLR: tes chatons, c'est bon pour un calendrier de la poste ? 


Sinon, là je vais me pieuter avec Adrian Frutiger - Caractères. L'uvre complète.
C'est beau et à lire, c'est tranquille, c'est juste des pages avec des alphabets un régal des yeux et du cerveau. Je remercie les amis qui me permettent de me faire du bien aux yeux 

(WebO, fonce, il est pas donné, mais il est :love


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Je me suis foulé le gros orteil à cause de cet abruti de chat .

Je vous souhaite néanmoins une bonne journée ...

Edit : et les Lakers ont gagné


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Edit : et les Lakers ont gagné



Y'a des jours où on se dit que l'on a de la chance et que c'est rudement chouette d'être américain...


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a des jours où on se dit que l'on a de la chance et que c'est rudement chouette d'être américain...


_"L'Amérique, l'Amérique, je veux l'avoir et je l'aurai
L'Amérique, l'Amérique, si c'est un rêve, je le saurai
Tous les sifflets des trains, toutes les sirènes des bateaux"..._


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là, je viens de cracher ma bière sur mon écran !




ça fait toujours cet effet la première fois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ça fait toujours cet effet la première fois



Tant que je ne vous fais pas cracher la purée... 


(Doc, la ferme!... )


----------



## itako (20 Mai 2009)

héhé je suis en train d'attendre que le SAV apple me réponde, poussière sous l'écran 4 ever :love:


----------



## Lalla (20 Mai 2009)

Ben moi, en attendant que le SAV réponde à itako, je cicatrise. C'est long, ça pique et c'est bougrement chiant... Voilà (pas contente)


----------



## yvos (20 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> héhé je suis entrain d'attendre que le SAV apple me réponde,



_"Allo...c'est doudou uéze B....dis donc, ça fait longtemps qu'on t'a pas vu...on a fait une soirée plug in....dis-donc qu'est-ce qu'ils ont pris....il y en avait partout"_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? maintenant ? bah, je vous encule tous.


 
Est-ce fini ?
Non, parce que je n'ai rien senti.
Alors...
Je me demandais.


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2009)

tu en veux donc encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

T'étais plus marrant quand tu étais en train d'essayer de nous faire croire que tu avais une copine&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mai 2009)

J'ai un voisin très raciste... et là, il y a deux superbes black (genre 1,90 m pour 100 kg de muscles) qui sont en train de lui installer des panneaux solaires !!!     

Ptain la tronche du bôf !!!! :rateau: :love: :love: :love: ... quel pied mes amis, quel pied !


----------



## Nobody (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? maintenant ? bah, je vous encule tous.





PonkHead a dit:


> Est-ce fini ?
> Non, parce que je n'ai rien senti.



Ce n'est pas ce que tout le monde en dit...



Lalla a dit:


> Ben moi, en attendant que le SAV réponde à itako, je cicatrise. C'est long, ça pique et c'est bougrement chiant... Voilà (pas contente)


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

Là, je viens de retirer l'annonce pour les petits chatons.
Même pas 24 h pour leur trouver un nouveau toit, un record&#8230;


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

Je me prépare à regarder "Un long dimanche de fiançailles". Mais pas avant d'avoir fini ma glace chocolat / rhum-raisin.

Et je réalise à peine que mes prochaines heures de cours sont lundi à 10 heures.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

J'attends mon proprio pour installer des détecteurs de fumée (de quoi enlaidir ma maison )

Je vois que Pierre est tout vert .


----------



## Aski (20 Mai 2009)

Je suis en train d'admirer "Utilitaire de disque" en train de vérifier mon disque dur externe de 750 Go.

Passionnant, faudrait le nominer pour le festival de cannes un de ces jours


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2009)

là, je me dis qu'effectivement, j'avais oublié PonkHead mais en fait, non, je vais pas le sodomiser celui-là&#8230; j'aime pas sa coupe de cheveux&#8230;

Mackie a essayé de faire croire qu'il couchait avec quelqu'un ? ah zut, j'ai loupé ça !


pour mackie : seulement les dos RB ! ;-)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vois que Pierre est tout vert .



Plutôt. Je voulais gris, mais le vendeur m'a dit que ça faisait trop "madelinien". 

Donc. Vert. :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2009)

là ? je me cherche des optiques pour ma chambre Graflex&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Je fais le tour des éditeurs Xtensions xpress pour voir s'il n'y en a pas une ou deux qui me plaisentt


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? je me cherche des optiques pour ma chambre Graflex



je cherche 2 chaises confortables pour le salon, échange possible contre service


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2009)

là, j'ai l'impression d'être sur un "forum freecycle"&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2009)

Un bail étudiant c'est 9 mois mais nan elle veut rien savoir la conne. Ok bah on va déclencher le plan Orsec, petit passage lundi à l'asso de défense des locataires, elle va voir ce qu'elle va voir la chienne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon ensuite je viole son chien, son mari, son fils et ses filles.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis que alèm est encore passé à côté d'un beau palindrome


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là, j'ai l'impression d'être sur un "forum freecycle"



échange certaines dettes contre déco de qualité   accepte tirage avec cadre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h06 ----------




Lalla a dit:


> Ben moi, en attendant que le SAV réponde à itako, je cicatrise. C'est long, ça pique et c'est bougrement chiant... Voilà (pas contente)



attention au mode "yetti" a la fin


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ensuite je viole son chien, son mari, son fils et ses filles.



Dans cet ordre ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> échange certaines dettes contre déco de qualité   accepte tirage avec cadre



monté sur Dibon, ça va aussi ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans cet ordre ?



C'est un beau chien 
&#8230;

Censured by Grug : Restons dans les limites de la charte et du bon gout !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------

Le bon goût oui mais lequel ?
Nan la fille a 18 ans j'en rajoutais un peu... c'est bon c'est légal ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

J'ai terminé mon film.

Bien chouette.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Ah ?
Tiens, moi aussi.

Je ne pense pas que nous parlions du même ou alors ma schizophrénie a atteint un stade TRES inquiétant...

Hé hé hé.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (20 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> Tiens, moi aussi.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que nous parlions du même ou alors ma schizophrénie a atteint un stade TRES inquiétant...
> ...



Qui sait ?

Oh oh oh.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que nous parlions du même ou alors ma schizophrénie a atteint un stade TRES inquiétant...



Test : tu estimes que vous êtes combien ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> Tiens, moi aussi.





> Je ne pense pas que nous parlions du même ou alors ma schizophrénie a atteint un stade TRES inquiétant...


:hein:


> Hé hé hé.


:afraid:




très bien ce petit SAV à la sauce _blairwitch empaleur de blaireau_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Test : tu estimes que vous êtes combien ?



Ça dépend auquel tu poses la question.
Je crois même en avoir vu un qui se croit tout seul - c'est dire à quel point il est atteint.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Test : tu estimes que vous êtes combien ?



Rah commence par le vouvoyer voyons..


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ça dépend auquel tu poses la question.
> Je crois même en avoir vu un qui se croit tout seul - c'est dire à quel point il est atteint.



Pince-le pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Plutôt. Je voulais gris, mais le vendeur m'a dit que ça faisait trop "madelinien".
> 
> Donc. Vert. :love:



Un vendeur de ? :mouais:



aCLR a dit:


> Là, je me dis que alèm est encore passé à côté d'un beau palindrome



T'es vraiment un maniaque des chiffres 

Sinon là je suis en congé pour 4 jours :rose:, bon long week-end les lascars .


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2009)

là, je me dis qu'il n'y a pas que les beaux palindromes que je loupe&#8230; mais je suis content d'avoir écrasé grave pendant que mes collègues travaillent&#8230;


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

la je vois un chat qui me voit aussi


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je viens je vois un chat qui me voit aussi


Gné ?!..


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

ll y a un chat a la fenêtre, ça fait peur


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ll y a un chat a la fenêtre, ça fait peur


Si ta copine est toujours là, elle va vouloir lui ouvrir la fenêtre&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

On dit que quand tu contemples l'abîme, l'abîme te contemple aussi.
Ça doit être vrai pour les chats aussi.
Ou alors pour les mackie, du point de vue du chat.

Je ne sais pas si vous voyez.


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Si ta copine est toujours là, elle va vouloir lui ouvrir la fenêtre



j'ai trouvé un produit anti fourmis qui marche aussi sur le pigeon, on va voir sur les chats, au pire il me faudra un briquet  

non non que personne ne fasse la blague Chat lumeau  je l'ai fais avant


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un vendeur de ? :mouais:



Mais non Corentin, les vendeurs d'avatars, ça n'existe pas... 




Et chez moi, je me prépare à partir au ciné voir Welcome. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non non que personne ne fasse la blague Chat lumeau  je l'ai fais avant



Et ça te fait rire ? Un vrai chat pître, alors


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ça te fait rire ? Un vrai chat pître, alors



chat alors


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, je me dis que alèm est encore passé à côté d'un beau palindrome



Tiens


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

la je viens de voir qu'a coté d'un sexshop, il y avait un café qui s'appelai le "au va et vient"


----------



## DeepDark (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiens










(ce qui me fait penser que je voulais poster dans "noyades en nombre", too late)


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiens



En plus c'est un nombre premier


DeepDark a dit:


> (ce qui me fait penser que je voulais poster dans "noyades en nombre", too late)



_Four four_

Le vénérable sage aux 10001 messages attend vos prochains palindromes là-bas


----------



## gKatarn (21 Mai 2009)

Là maintenant, Mackie veut que je lui achète 2 chaises pour sa cuisine


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, Mackie veut que je lui achète 2 chaises pour sa cuisine



non, le salon


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Mai 2009)

J'ai fini 36 quai des Orfèves. J'ai bien vérifié la serrure de la porte de chez moi.


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2009)

là, j'ai une petite pensée pour jeanba en regardant les possibles optiques de chambre pour ma graflex et une autre pour mackie en me disant que je vais tester sur le chemin du travail les dos RB qui sont à foison chez le marchand d'occasions&#8230; 

sinon, je sèche&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mai 2009)

En même temps, faut pas se sentir obligé...

C'est quoi jeanba ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

C'est

Janemba






Ah non pardon :sleep:, j'ai fini ma sieste comme disait alèm avant l'apéro.


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En même temps, faut pas se sentir obligé...



non mais t'inquiêtes ça va ? tiens d'ailleurs, ça va toi ? Tu viens plus aux soirées



sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi jeanba ?



un porteur de nains


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2009)

Colis from French West Indies arrivés... :style:
Plus qu'à attendre les expéditeurs desdits colis...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Mai 2009)

Recopiage du cours sur la révolution sur Text Edit pour un copain parti voir si l'Allemagne lui plaisait.



> Il peut ainsi retarder l'application d'une loi pendant 4 ans. Le pouvoir législatif appartient à une assemble élue au suffrage censitaire. On écarte ainsi les femmes, enfants, pauvres... On les appelle les citoyens passifs.



:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2009)

On s'en fout... non ?

Mais c'est peut être le propos ici...


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2009)

Je teste chrome (je vais quand meme pas polluer un forum technique pour ça hein  )
qui ne redescends pas la page (bien/*pas bien*)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Mai 2009)

Je vois que sonnyboy s'en fout.

Moi, là, je m'en fout qu'il s'en foute.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas retourner sur Safari 3, les ventilateurs qui soufflent avec seulement Safari ouvert et deux onglets .

Edit : je vois que LolYangccool est de retour , il va pouvoir prendre son Lascar.


----------



## havez (23 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne vais pas retourner sur Safari 3, les ventilateurs qui soufflent avec seulement Safari ouvert et deux onglets .
> 
> Edit : je vois que LolYangccool est de retour , il va pouvoir prendre son Lascar.



Ha bon? :rateau: Il va encore nous faire ses speak  
Sinon, bizarre car j'utilise encore Safari 3 sur mon MacBook Unibody, et pas de problème de ventillos


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Non j'utilise la beta du 4.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Mai 2009)

havez a dit:


> Ha bon? :rateau: Il va encore nous faire ses speak
> Sinon, bizarre car j'utilise encore Safari 3 sur mon MacBook Unibody, et pas de problème de ventillos



Je me rends compte que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir fait la manip 4>3.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non j'utilise la beta du 4.



Ca me le fait de temps en temps mais pas systématiquement, par exemple en ce moment c'est calme. Ce sont peut-être des erreurs temporaires qui bloquent partiellement le programme.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je vois que sonnyboy s'en fout.
> 
> Moi, là, je m'en fout qu'il s'en foute.



Chuuuuuuuuuuuut !!!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Mai 2009)

là maintenant je suis au soleil dans un bar à Bristol et ouala  

ça fait tout neuf Bristol c'est étrange ... mais c'est pas mal. Mais ils ont pas tant d'accent


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2009)

là ? je milite

[YOUTUBE]gAethD1Io_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2009)

Je me cure le nez et je me dis que ça fait des gros loulous quand tu ponces toute la journée


----------



## gribouille (23 Mai 2009)




----------



## Nobody (23 Mai 2009)

gribouille a dit:


>



Gribouille/Mandela même combat.

:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Edit : je vois que LolYangccool est de retour



Musique!...

*For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
Which nob'dy can deny.
Which nob'dy can deny.
Which nob'dy can deny.
For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
Which nob'dy can deny.

We won't go home until morning
We won't go home until morning
We won't go home until morning
Till day-light doth appear
Till day-light doth appear
Till day-light doth appear
We won't go home until morning
We won't go home until morning
We won't go home until morning
Till day-light doth appear

The bear went over the mountain
The bear went over the mountain
The bear went over the mountain
To see what he could see
To see what he could see
To see what he could see
The bear went over the mountain
The bear went over the mountain
The bear went over the mountain
To see what he could see

The other side of the mountain
The other side of the mountain
The other side of the mountain
Was all that he could see
Was all that he could see
Was all that he could see
The other side of the mountain
The other side of the mountain
The other side of the mountain
Was all that he could see*


----------



## naas (24 Mai 2009)

gribouille a dit:


>


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Belle journée ensoleillé aujourd'hui 



Je vais tester si le wifi marche dans le jardin comme un sale geek que je suis.


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mai 2009)

et moi je vais tester ....ma resistance a ce dimanche qui s 'annonce fort ennuyeux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Apéro time dans le jardin, il faut en profiter demain gros orages avec de la grêle .

Bonne soirée ...

(pays de merte)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Il fait trop chaud pour travailler J'attends la nuit. Un TOEIC d'Anglais à réviser


----------



## naas (24 Mai 2009)

good luck


----------



## oligo (24 Mai 2009)

J'ai enfin fini ce travail de Marketing que je dois rendre demain... 




C'est fou ce que travailler sur la terrasse avec un ptit verre peut ralentir la cadence


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Mai 2009)

Je viens de terminer cet exposé pour demain. Si ma prof d'allemand euro n'est pas contente... Je la... 

Bon. J'oublie avec des rochers à la noix de coco en écoutant la grande sophie...


----------



## Pitchoune (24 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> [...]en écoutant la grande sophie...



Quoi, on parle de moi???

Sinon, là, je teste ma résistance à la vodka dosée par le Squal. Ben j'vois double...


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? je milite
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gAethD1Io_Y[/YOUTUBE]





Là, je me dis que c'est bien que certains militent pendant que d'autres attendent tranquillement que les changements s'opèrent


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> J'oublie avec des rochers à la noix de coco



La drogue, c'est vraiment plus ce que c'etait ...  ...


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, je me dis que c'est bien que certains militent pendant que d'autres attendent tranquillement que les changements s'opèrent


ouais, c'est le problème que j'ai dans l'autre forum "il faut pas faire peur aux futurs nouveaux cyclistes"
bah non, c'est vrai, faut leur dire que la route c'est toujours le bonheur 

si j'aimais pas, je ferais pas mais je suis conscient des dangers, sinon je serais inconscient


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Je sue comme un porc  et je me prépare une bonne douche glacée :love:.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, c'est le problème que j'ai dans l'autre forum "il faut pas faire peur aux futurs nouveaux cyclistes"


Un petit poncif pour la route

Comme si la peur évitait le danger


> bah non, c'est vrai, faut leur dire que la route c'est toujours le bonheur


Sans compter qu'il faut aussi faire attention à l'état de la chaussée. Nos amis en thermique n'ont pas ce genre de problème (gros boudins et amortisseurs)


> si j'aimais pas, je ferais pas mais je suis conscient des dangers, sinon je serais inconscient


Et il faut parfois faire prendre conscience aux automobilistes qu'il faut apprendre à partager la route. 
Il arrive parfois que je me fasse appeler Jules, pour ne pas dire c*nnard, par un BruceToutPuissantDansSaCaisse qui oublie les règles du code la route, tout ça parce que son rétro entre en contact avec mon guidon ou que mon bras frappe la tôle de son jouet. J'assume cette prise de risque qui pourrait bien me valoir, un jour ou l'autre, une altercation.





Et là, maintenant, je m'en retourne à ma sculpture


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un petit poncif pour la route
> 
> Comme si la peur évitait le danger
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle le cycliste dans qui j'ai shooté l'autre jour parce qu'il m'a grillé un feu sous le nez, que j'ai tenté de piler sur une plaque d'égout humide et que j'ai failli me vautrer par sa faute.
J'avoue, j'ai eu une réaction un peu violente, mais face à la connerie et quand on se fait une bonne trouille, on ne réfléchit pas forcément tout de suite...


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca me rappelle le cycliste dans qui j'ai shooté l'autre jour parce qu'il m'a grillé un feu sous le nez, que j'ai tenté de piler sur une plaque d'égout humide et que j'ai failli me vautrer par sa faute.
> J'avoue, j'ai eu une réaction un peu violente, mais face à la connerie et quand on se fait une bonne trouille, on ne réfléchit pas forcément tout de suite...



Je comprends ta réaction.

Griller un feu dans les règles de l'art (ralentir, regarder ce qui arrive par la droite et/ou la gauche, laisser passer les piétons), cela s'apprend, et dans son cas, violemment


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Moi sur ce sujet, c'est clair, un vélo me coupe la route alors qu'il grille un feu rouge, je lui défonce la gueule.
Juste pour lui montrer comment ça fait et lui passer le goût de recommencer.


Un scooter a goûté la baffe avec mes gants a renforts l'autre matin, parce qu'il trouvait rigolo de faire semblant de démarrer pour me faire peur.
C'était très drôle.


Je n'aime pas dire cela, mais c'est un constat réel. Désormais pour que les gens fassent un temps soit peu attention, ça ne passe plus que par un apprentissage par une forme de violence.
Tout comme ces cons à scooter incapable de concevoir que moi c'est 230kg que j'ai à manoeuvrer. Pas 70.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mai 2009)

Hum... dès lors que la connerie est universellement partagée par le genre humain, qu'il soit en vélo, en scooter, en voiture, en poids lourd, ou à pied, on n'a pas fini d'en découdre (et recoudre) entre usagers de la route...


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

On est entièrement d'accord Fred.

Et le plus inquiétant dans tout ça, c'est l'abandon de toute observation et raisonnement individuel et surtout l'abandon de la prise de resbonsabilité. On se réfugie de plus en plus derrière quelque chose qui gérera nos responsabilités à notre place.


----------



## thunderheart (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Passionant&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je comprends ta réaction.
> 
> Griller un feu dans les règles de l'art (ralentir, regarder ce qui arrive par la droite et/ou la gauche, laisser passer les piétons), cela s'apprend, et dans son cas, violemment



Non.
On en grille pas un feu.
Que ce soit en vélo, en scooter, en moto ou en voiture.
Point.


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Fab : yep.


Là ? Je viens d'envoyer cette splendide ligne unix "defaults write ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder ProhibitBurn -bool YES" à tous les postes 10.4 de mon parc, parce que l'antigravure mise en place ne fonctionnait en fait pas.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mai 2009)

On est dans un forum technique là maintenant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Fab : yep.
> 
> 
> Là ? Je viens d'envoyer cette splendide ligne unix "defaults write ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder ProhibitBurn -bool YES" à tous les postes 10.4 de mon parc, parce que l'antigravure mise en place ne fonctionnait en fait pas.



Comme c'est joli :love:


----------



## naas (25 Mai 2009)

De mon coté nous nous lançons avec un copain dans la fabrication d'un buggy à voile, parfait pour l'été
vive le 316 L :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Fab : yep.
> 
> 
> Là ? Je viens d'envoyer cette splendide ligne unix "defaults write ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.finder ProhibitBurn -bool YES" à tous les postes 10.4 de mon parc, parce que l'antigravure mise en place ne fonctionnait en fait pas.



Mais quel nioube, ce nounours ! Un bon coups de bombe de mousse polyuréthane dans les graveurs, et tu étais tranquile ! 

Gkat : deplus en plus technique, hein !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum... dès lors que la connerie est universellement partagée par le genre humain, qu'il soit en vélo, en scooter, en voiture, en poids lourd, ou à pied, on n'a pas fini d'en découdre (et recoudre) entre usagers de la route...



C'est sûr.

Tiens, essaie de traverser à un passage piéton sans regarder si les voitures qui arrivent vont s'arrêter pour te laisser passer, ce qu'elles sont censées faire. Tu es sûr de finir à l'hôpital avant longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Moi, ma grand mère m'a appris à regarder avant de traverser, pour le faire quand il n'y avait pas de voiture. Mais on n'a pas tous eu la même éducation


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi, ma grand mère m'a appris à regarder avant de traverser, pour le faire quand il n'y avait pas de voiture. Mais on n'a pas tous eu la même éducation



Là, faut dire  Elle avait du bon sens, ta grand mère, parce que dans le choc entre un canard (fut-il "à soupière") et un autobus de taille moyenne, les chances du canard sont  Comment dire  :rateau:

Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit, l'imbécile qui a dit "tout ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort" a juste eu le temps de se rendre compte au quatrième camion que les trois premiers ne l'avaient pas rendu assez fort ! 

Mais la société est ainsi faite que nombre d'entre nous restent persuadés que c'est aux autres de s'occuper de leur sécurité


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Et ouais&#8230;
Mais bon, la plupart du temps je laisse passer les piétons.

Sauf quand je sais qu'à 80 km/h j'ai plus de chance d'éviter l'impact en accélérant qu'en freinant 
Et aussi quand le piéton impose son passage avec un regard plein de défi  Ça, j'aime bien 

Héhéhé


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ouais
> Mais bon, la plupart du temps je laisse passer les piétons.




Roooo  Le menteur, en fait c'est juste parce que ta BM, contrairement aux mercos, n'a pas de collimateur sur le capot, que tu en rates quelques uns


----------



## Jec (25 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> 
> Tiens, essaie de traverser à un passage piéton sans regarder si les voitures qui arrivent vont s'arrêter pour te laisser passer, ce qu'elles sont censées faire. Tu es sûr de finir à l'hôpital avant longtemps.



Je rentre d'un petit week-end en France voir la belle famille ... et j'avoue avoir été étonné de voir comme les voitures passent sans vraiment prendre garde aux piétons. Même sur un passage. Ah les suisses si gentils si polis si chi.... mais pour ça il me semble qu'on est plus respectueux de ceux qui n'ont pas de carrosserie pour se protéger. je fais pt'être une généralité ...

Sinon ce que je fais là maintenant .... je transpire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Roooo &#8230; Le menteur, en fait c'est juste parce que ta BM, contrairement aux mercos, n'a pas de collimateur sur le capot, que tu en rates quelques uns


J'ai fait une mire en chatterton sur le pare-brise  Ça devrait aller mieux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Sans compter qu'il faut aussi faire attention à l'état de la chaussée. Nos amis en thermique n'ont pas ce genre de problème (gros boudins et amortisseurs)



Oh si...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Sans compter que c'est pas vrai, les motards ne se tapent pas que des gros boudins&#8230;

Enfin je crois


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2009)

Y'en a qui aimeraient bien se taper qqchose


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'en a qui aimeraient bien se taper qqchose




Suffit de demander


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2009)

Jec a dit:


> Je rentre d'un petit week-end en France voir la belle famille ... et j'avoue avoir été étonné de voir comme les voitures passent sans vraiment prendre garde aux piétons. *Même sur un passage*. Ah les suisses si gentils si polis si chi.... mais pour ça il me semble qu'on est plus respectueux de ceux qui n'ont pas de carrosserie pour se protéger.



Je suis très loin d'être chauvin et je ne suis pas d'accord. De plus, j'habite le Sud, région qui n'est pas réputée pour le civisme des conducteurs. Mais hormis les crétins irrécupérables (et internationaux), les voitures s'arrêtent quasi systématiquement lorsqu'un piéton attend à un passage "protégé". Alors l'incivilité frouze, je veux bien, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on tombe sur un abruti que cela doit devenir une généralité. Ou alors tu les attire ! :rateau:

Je pourrais également prétendre que tous les Helvetes, ou Belges, ou Hollandais sont des culs de plomb, vu comme ils nous gonflent tous les étés sur les routes du Var, à la recherche du soleil, roulant à 20 km/h et em.... ceux qui bossent.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Je pourrais également prétendre que tous les Helvetes, ou Belges, ou Hollandais sont des culs de plomb, vu comme ils nous gonflent tous les étés sur les routes du Var, à la recherche du soleil, roulant à 20 km/h et em.... ceux qui bossent.


En short avec les socquettes dedans les sandalettes ?!...
(les teutons z'aussi ?!...)


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En short avec les socquettes dedans les sandalettes ?!...
> (les teutons z'aussi ?!...)



P'tain, l'enfer. Ca commence. Comme tous les ans, les Hollandais ouvrent la danse : Camping car avec les vélos, la parabole, Riri, Fifi et Loulou blonds jusqu'à l'os qui disent bonjour (histoire de bien te gonfler quand tu es tanké au cul de l'engin ) à la fenêtre arrière. 50 km/h en pointe dans les descentes.


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> P'tain, l'enfer. Ca commence. Comme tous les ans, les Hollandais ouvrent la danse : Camping car avec les vélos, la parabole, Riri, Fifi et Loulou blonds jusqu'à l'os qui disent bonjour (histoire de bien te gonfler quand tu es tanké au cul de l'engin ) à la fenêtre arrière. 50 km/h en pointe dans les descentes.


Héhé©... 
Au moins, au nord de la Loire, on échappe à ce cirque...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Avec un peu d'chance, ils rouleront plus vite au retour, quand ils auront largués leurs lardons rouges et gras dans une pizzéria - seront plus légers.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Héhé  Les sandales en cuir, les chaussettes dedans&#8230; Le short taille haute et la chemise à carreaus fermé jusqu'au col&#8230; peut-être une casquette ou un bob.

J'ai fait des recherches sur le meilleur du goût teuton en villégiature  Je vais chez mon copain patoch cet été, alors pour lui faire honneur, lui qui aime tant les uniformes allemands, j'ai l'intention de m'habiller comme ça pour aller chez lui le premier jour  Et pour qu'il soit tout fier devant ses voisins, j'ai même trouvé un klaxon italien 12 tons à mettre sur la twingo de location !!!

Ça va être super les vacances !!! :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Avec un peu d'chance, ils rouleront plus vite au retour, quand ils auront largués leurs lardons rouges et gras dans une pizzéria - seront plus légers.



Et quoi encore ? Ils remballent leurs trucs en repartant, oui ! 

C'est marrant : là, nous voyons les premiers. Ils sont tout blanc, avec les cheveux soyeux qui ondulent dans le mistral et l'&#339;il bleu avide d'UV. Tellement heureux de la chaleur qu'ils en oublient les protections solaires et les lunettes. Tu parles d'un choc ! Leurs p'tits corps de nordiques réagissent instantanément : en 24 heures ils sont rouges, aveugles, chauves... Ils avancent comme des zombis en geignant, tombent, tâtonnent, appellent au secours. Certains rôtissent sur le bitume des parkings de supermarchés, a juste 1 mètre du camping car qu'ils ne voient plus. Le véhicule, le soir même, n'a plus de roues, plus de radio, plus de parabole (les Marseillais guettent dans l'ombre les derniers reflexes de la victime puis, comme des loups, passent à l'attaque...). Une semaine plus tard, il ne reste sur le sol qu'une ombre noire. :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Héhé  Les sandales en cuir, les chaussettes dedans Le short taille haute et la chemise à carreaus fermé jusqu'au col peut-être une casquette ou un bob.
> 
> J'ai fait des recherches sur le meilleur du goût teuton en villégiature  Je vais chez mon copain patoch cet été, alors pour lui faire honneur, lui qui aime tant les uniformes allemands, j'ai l'intention de m'habiller comme ça pour aller chez lui le premier jour  Et pour qu'il soit tout fier devant ses voisins, j'ai même trouvé un klaxon italien 12 tons à mettre sur la twingo de location !!!
> 
> Ça va être super les vacances !!! :love: :love:



Tu veux lui faire vraiment plaisir, n'oublie pas de trinquer avec lui en remplissant ton verre de cette boisson divine inventée par les allemands: le Pastis-Coca


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et quoi encore ? Ils remballent leurs trucs en repartant, oui !
> 
> C'est marrant : là, nous voyons les premiers. Ils sont tout blanc, avec les cheveux soyeux qui ondulent dans le mistral et l'il bleu avide d'UV. Tellement heureux de la chaleur qu'ils en oublient les protections solaires et les lunettes. Tu parles d'un choc ! Leurs p'tits corps de nordiques réagissent instantanément : en 24 heures ils sont rouges, aveugles, chauves...
> (...)


Avec les Anglais c'est pas mal aussi...
Pour peu qu'ils aient le cheveu roux...
C'est du plus bel effet avec un coup de soleil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis très loin d'être chauvin



Tiens, t'as vu, c'est marrant, ton nez s'allonge quand tu dis ça


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, faut dire  Elle avait du bon sens, ta grand mère, parce que dans le choc entre un canard (fut-il "à soupière") et un autobus de taille moyenne, les chances du canard sont  Comment dire  :rateau:
> 
> Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on dit, l'imbécile qui a dit "tout ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort" a juste eu le temps de se rendre compte au quatrième camion que les trois premiers ne l'avaient pas rendu assez fort !
> 
> Mais la société est ainsi faite que nombre d'entre nous restent persuadés que c'est aux autres de s'occuper de leur sécurité



C'est déjà fort d'être encore en vie après 3 camions.


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2009)

là je me dis qu'un imbécile a su transformer la pensée moderne quelque part entre Nice et la Haute-Engadine&#8230;
c'est bien les imbéciles, ça évite les raccourcis (honteux), ça les transfigure&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

'tain !...
C'était un bel orage !...


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2009)

je mange une tomate mozzarella avec du vinaigre de Modène :love:

sinon il est ou ce putain d'orage ?


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2009)

J'ai liquidé les tomates-mozzarelle et je bosse sur un dossier de médecine nucléaire sur la terrasse, avec une bière.
Pas un nuage et le ciel orangé...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2009)

iMax a dit:


> ...et le ciel orangé...



:mouais:

Là, je vous annonce que iMax ment


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Mai 2009)

Je regarde Mission Impossible III à la télévision distraitement... :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Là, je vous annonce que iMax ment



Là, je rejoins l'avis objectif de Craquounette.


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon il est ou ce putain d'orage ?



T'inquiète, vu ce qu'on a pris sur la gueule, c'est juste une question d'heure. On pourrait faire un calcul savant... Bon l'essentiel, c'est que t'auras ta dose toi aussi


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Avec de beaux grêlons.


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'inquiète, vu ce qu'on a pris sur la gueule, c'est juste une question d'heure. On pourrait faire un calcul savant... Bon l'essentiel, c'est que t'auras ta dose toi aussi



je vois pas mes voisins militaire ce pressé en tout cas 



tirhum a dit:


> Avec de beaux grêlons.



ah, c'est donc toi le fou du forum ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Comme d'hab'...
- je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis...
- et ce que je peux comprendre, je suis obligé de relire, bicôze ortograf !...

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec de beaux grêlons.



Oh non, seulement une pluie tiède, j'ai déjà préparé mon tahiti douche.


----------



## Petira (25 Mai 2009)

C que je fais? J'écris ce message sur mon ipod touch...


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> C que je fais? J'écris ce message sur mon ipod touch...



Touch moi là...
Nan, pas là...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2009)

Toi... tu veux que  l'on te touche la suspension....


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Viens, j't'emmène...


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Toi... tu veux que  l'on te touche la suspension....



je dirai même plus, il voudrai que tu lui touche la suspension ...*

3 points de suspensions


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Rêve pas trop, toi !...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Viens, j't'emmène...



Encore un truc à avoir les "globes à l'air" :rose:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

Héhé©...


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2009)

Après un apéro gastronomique chez l'écrieur et l'écrieuse ( :love: ), on attend, teo et moi, le dessert avec gourmandise. 



Avec une pensée pour malow et jahrom


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme d'hab'...
> - je ne comprend pas ce que tu dis...
> -* et ce que je peux comprendre, je suis obligé de relire, bicôze ortograf !...*
> 
> :mouais:



y a un patch sur firefox qui te fait la correction automatique. Curieux que personne t'en ai parlé...


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2009)

là, je me dis que le début de mes vacances estivales sentira bon les apéros dans l'Ecusson&#8230; chouette&#8230; :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> y a un patch sur firefox qui te fait la correction automatique. Curieux que personne *ne* t'en ai parlé...


Oui, et ?!...


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2009)

:hein:


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2009)

Je sius pas sur que mon teutur de sagte siot d'acrocd puor mon ropprat de fin d'uéteds !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Mai 2009)

Là, je viens de faire le test sur facebook "les séries du Club Dorothée". Je me suis plantée sur une question. Il fallait dire qui ratait son bac dans premiers baisers... j'ai dit Jérôme (ben ouais, il fricotait tout le temps avec Justine celui-là), mais à voir c'est pas juste


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2009)

Et je ne pourrais pas t'aider, ma Dorothée à moi, elle présentait Récréa2&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et je ne pourrais pas t'aider, ma Dorothée à moi, elle présentait Récréa2



 Dingue, la mienne aussi.

Bon ben là, je... Non rien, ça n'est pas l'endroit. Je vais plutôt aller sur Twitter pour raconter des futilités


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Ouah, ça pète sur l'Essonne, je me demande si je vais rester sous la verrière


----------



## vleroy (25 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ouah, ça pète sur l'Essonne, je me demande si je vais rester sous la verrière



oui mais à la cave, la réception de l'iphone risque de chuter... Arghhhh iphone ou grélon sur la gueule? :rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> :hein:




Celui des chiffres en a par contre. J'ai eu beau essayer de convaincre la Lotterie nationale que l'ordre n'avait pas d'importance, elle n'a pas voulu me donner le gros lot alors que j'avais tous les chiffres. :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (26 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> :hein:



C'est pas tout à fait complet comme observation.

Il faut certes que la première et la dernière soient à la bonne place, mais aussi que les toutes les autres lettres soient présentes.
Du coup pour mackie c'est pas applicable. 

Et même, les - trop rares - fois ou il écrit correctement, on comprend rien.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et même, les - trop rares - fois ou il écrit correctement, on comprend rien.



Ah !....


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> :hein:



C'est pas nouveau, ça, comme théorie, mais ce qu'ils oublient de dire, c'est que ça se vérifie surtout pour les mots de deux et trois lettres


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ouah, ça pète sur l'Essonne, je me demande si je vais rester sous la verrière&#8230;



Ça a pété ici aussi c'était magnifique :love:, malheureusement il n'y a pas eu de grêlons sur la voiture de ma voisine .


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

Ici, ça a pété dans la nuit (pas de grêle, mais beaucoup de bruit et de lumière, et &#8230; Peu de sommeil). Du coup, ce matin, quand on a goûté les premières gariguettes du jardin, elles étaient toutes propres (et d'un goût &#8230; :love: :love: :love !


----------



## maiwen (26 Mai 2009)

là ménant je finis mon sac (mes sacs ...) pour la Cornouaille ... et il drache comme ils diraient là haut


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Du coup pour mackie c'est pas applicable.
> Et même, les - trop rares - fois ou il écrit correctement, on comprend rien.


 
Pourtant, au SAV, ils avaient l'air de le comprendre - à peu près...
Tu veux dire qu'ils nous auraient menti et fait semblant, comme tout le monde ?


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2009)

tiens, sympa, la censure, ça manque d'autodérision ici&#8230; bien fait de me casser&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

L'auto des risions arrive - elle est bloquée au carrefour en bas à laisser passer les piétons qui slaloment entre les deux roues malgré le feu rouge.
C'est le bordel.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2009)

mado a dit:


> on attend, teo et moi, le dessert avec gourmandise.
> 
> 
> 
> Avec une pensée pour malow et jahrom


C'est du sucre glace le dessert? :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dingue, la mienne aussi.
> 
> Bon ben là, je... Non rien, ça n'est pas l'endroit. Je vais plutôt aller sur Twitter pour raconter des futilités



Fais gaffe, toi, t'es bientôt sur Facebook si tu continues...  




'Tain, ça y est, il pleut...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fais gaffe, toi, t'es bientôt sur Facebook si tu continues...



Ça, ça ne risque pas. 

PPF: là je me prépare une raclette. :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (26 Mai 2009)

Je vais faire le repassage :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Moi, j'attend le début de la Nouvelle Star pour m'y mettre.
Je fais à manger en attendant.


----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'attend le début de la Nouvelle Star pour m'y mettre.
> Je fais à manger en attendant.



Faut maîtriser les bleus et les rouges, c'est comme pour les steacks


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'attend le début de la Nouvelle Star pour m'y mettre.



Ça s'appelle cumuler les ennuis


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2009)

Je suis redescendu de mon balcon : il y a du soleil mais il ferait presque frais ce soir avec la tramontane (heureusement, le balcon est bien à l'abri )


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Je vais faire le repassage :sleep:




Femme idéale, bien que Suissesse ! :love:
On voit bien que vous ne faites pas partie de l'Europe ! Va trouver une européenne qui soit repasseuse aujourd'hui ! Impossible ! Ah ca, pour aller aux toilettes au moment de l'addition au resto, elles sont restées très efficaces ! Pour le reste, c'est une autre mayonnaise ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Bon, les Suissesses sont de moins bon coups que la Frouze, soit. Mais sur le long terme, hein ? Le repassage ca compte !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Je mange des spaghetti à la bolognaise végétarienne

Ingrédients :

120 g de lentilles vertes
4 tomates
1 gousse d'ail
sauce tomate (380 g)
quelques gouttes de Tabasco
500 g de spaghetti
parmesan

Pour 6 personnes
Préparation :

Faire cuire les lentilles dans de l'eau bouillante salée pendant 25 minutes.
Tremper les tomates dans de l'eau bouillante pendant quelques secondes de manière à pouvoir en retirer facilement la peau.

Passer les lentilles, les tomates et la gousse d'ail au mixer. Il faut que le mélange soit très finement mixé.
Y ajouter la sauce tomate et quelques gouttes de Tabasco (en fonction des goûts).
Faire mijoter quelques minutes et réserver au chaud.

Faire cuire les spaghetti dans de l'eau bouillante salée. Les égoutter et les mettre dans un plat de service. Ajouter dessus le mélange précédemment préparé et parsemer de parmesan.






Voilà comme cela ça change du vélo , j'espère que ce sera bon !

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Remplace les lentilles par du seitan, c'est meilleur.


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2009)

La je me dis que je vais en chier demain


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Remplace les lentilles par du seitan, c'est meilleur.


là je m'interroge sur l'avenir de la gastronomie française&#8230;


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2009)

et pas sur l'autodérision ?


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2009)

ça c'est mort. 


Sinon j'essaye désespérément de convertir mes s'milles en billet de train, malheureusement  *Il n'y Jamais de train disponible aux dates et horaires indiqués. Merci de modifier votre demande.*

J'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a déjà réussi à gagner à ce jeu&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (26 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un a déjà réussi à gagner à ce jeu



Le marketing serait un jeu?

Ah...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Remplace les lentilles par du seitan, c'est meilleur.


Ou alors par du boeuf c'est encore mieux. :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> là je m'interroge sur l'avenir de la gastronomie française



Belge, mon grand, la gastronomie belge, COrentin est belge, une fois, sais tu ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Remplace les lentilles par du seitan, c'est meilleur.





jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors par du boeuf c'est encore mieux. :style:



Avis personnel : garder les lentilles (en évitant de les écraser ) et garder le boeuf aussi mais on peut laisser tomber les pâtes 

J'admets qu'on peut laisser le boeuf pour un bon morceau de canard : magret, confit, etc, avantage on a la graisse pour les lentilles 

Reste le choix des lentilles : lentilles du Puy ou lentilles de la Planèze, c'est cornélien.
Le pire c'est qu'il y a peu, un cuisinier du Gers m'a dit que les lentilles du coin valaient tout autant le déplacement et il avait des arguments convaincants 

C'est pas une vie, vous n'avez pas honte de me faire me poser des questions métaphysiques sur la bouffe à cette heure. Pour expier, je m'en vais aller finir un bouquin de Beckett 

PS et on n'a même pas évoqué l'hypothèse du cochon, de la truite, j'en passe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> garder les lentilles (en évitant de les écraser )



Il vaut mieux, effectivement, parce que les lentilles écrasées, c'est pas diététique !

En effet, ça les vexe d'être écrasées, et les lentilles qu'on vexe, ben ça fait grossir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

C'est le but mon coco, c'est le but 

Sinon c'était bon mais la sauce était un peu trop épaisse, j'aurai du ajouter de la crème siffle pour qu'elle soit plus liquide .


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> ça c'est mort.



t'as changé depuis que tu es vert 

un poisson vert, c'est jamais très frais !


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2009)

la j'attend a la banque, le plus drole c'est que le gars devant moi ce plaint de payer ses cartes de retrait ... Alors qu'il fait des placements en holding car il est sujet a l'isf ... Radin :radin:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> t'as changé depuis que tu es vert
> 
> un poisson vert, c'est jamais très frais !



Mais si


----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est que le gars devant moi ce plaint de payer ses cartes de retrait ...



Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'ISF... Les cartes coûtent moins cher en traitement aux banques que le chèque, il serait normal qu'il te l'offre. D'autant, qu'elles ne jouent pas le rôle de carte de crédit comme dans les autres pays. C'est donc juste un outil monétique. Qui arrange les banques en premier lieu.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis que mon imprimeur est un type formidable&#8230;

:love:


----------



## rizoto (27 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'ISF... Les cartes coûtent moins cher en traitement aux banques que le chèque, il serait normal qu'il te l'offre. D'autant, qu'elles ne jouent pas le rôle de carte de crédit comme dans les autres pays. C'est donc juste un outil monétique. Qui arrange les banques en premier lieu.





vleroy a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'ISF... Les cartes coûtent moins cher en traitement aux banques que le chèque, il serait normal qu'il te l'offre. D'autant, qu'elles ne jouent pas le rôle de carte de crédit comme dans les autres pays. C'est donc juste un outil monétique. Qui arrange les banques en premier lieu.



Il y a quelques annees, on ne devait pas payer pour la gestion de nos comptes courants et livrets. Maintenant on te vend des packs a l'annee avec des assurances a tout va.

Il y a quelques années tu avais du service, des guichets. Aujourd'hui tu as le droit a un numéro surtaxe auquel personne ne répond.

Les fonctions via internet ne fonctionne pas vraiment si tu sors de l'ordinaire (J'ai régulièrement des problèmes de virements importants a l'étranger)

Bref, Les banques françaises sont nulles cote service. C'est le moyen age. Elles me font pitié.

ici, je peux tout faire depuis internet (virement, création de livret/compte, prêt, payement) et cela fonctionne ! Si je souhaite un conseil, j'appelle un numéro gratuit accessible de 8.00 a 12.00 pm. 

Bon aller ! Pizza calzone...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

C'est dégueulasse les sandwichs Sodeb'O 






Vive les nausées ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mai 2009)

Là, Maintenant ? 


Je fête les 31 536 000 secondes qui se sont écoulées depuis mon inscription, soit un an. 


:affraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

*Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you, pierre -auvergne
Happy birthday to youuuuu !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> *Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you
> Happy birthday to you, pierre -auvergne
> Happy birthday to youuuuu !!!*


Patoch n'aurait *jamais* fait ce genre de message&#8230;

Ou alors, tu le refais en remplaçant "Happy birthday to you" par "Va te faire enfioner", et là, à la limite&#8230;

Et encore. Ça reste une imitation.
Le style, c'est intéressant quand on le crée. Pas quand on le reproduit&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

Je reconnais bien volontiers que cet hommage au talent de Patoch n'est pas parfait. Mais il reste un maître en la matière et ne peut être égalé et encore moins dépassé.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Mai 2009)

> _*Va te faire enfoncer
> Va te faire enfoncer
> Va te faire enfoncer, pierre-auvergne
> Va te faire enfonceeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr !!!
> ...



Je crois que ça m'aurait beaucoup fait plaisir. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

*Va te faire en-fionner*
(par une énorme bougie allumée)

*Va te faire en-fionner*
(par une énorme bouteille de Volvic, voire par un volcan - ou par Giscard mais par la tête, enfin un truc qui fait bien mal, quoi !)

*Va te faire en-fionner, Pierre-trou-du-cul-du-monde**
*va te faire en-fionner !*





* L'auvergne, sans dec...


----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2009)

oui on pourrait...
T'es pas en forme mon ponk sur ce coup là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> oui on pourrait...
> T'es pas en forme mon ponk sur ce coup là


 
C'est une des dernières vannes de la série "Gros caractères", qui avait pour but d'utiliser le lettrage en taille grande dans le cadre d'un portnawak.

C'est curieux, y en a qui avait remarqué. D'autres pas.


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2009)

Si je comprends bien (vous me dites si je me trompe, hein, n'hésitez surtout pas...), même dans les fils qui n'ont pas de "cadre" d'une définition rigoureuse, vous trouvez le moyen d'être hors sujet ?


----------



## vleroy (27 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une des dernières vannes de la série "Gros caractères", qui avait pour but d'utiliser le lettrage en taille grande dans le cadre d'un portnawak.
> 
> *C'est curieux, y en a qui avait remarqué. D'autres pas.*



non là c'est juste une question de distance entre l'oeil et l'écran 
PPF: je passe une commande de papiers photosensibles et produits associés


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Ok, ok,
Là maintenant, et bien que de manière apparament détournée, je souhaite un bon MacGnniversaire à Pierre-Auvergne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Si je comprends bien (vous me dites si je me trompe, hein, n'hésitez surtout pas...), même dans les fils qui n'ont pas de "cadre" d'une définition rigoureuse, vous trouvez le moyen d'être hors sujet ?


Non non  J'ai le plaisir de t'annoncer qu'effectivement, tu ne te trompes pas 

Mais attention !! Parce que si tu effaces les messages hors-sujets du fil, t'en as pour un moment ! Faut reprendre depuis le début  

En fait, t'as deux solutions  
Ou tu fais semblant d'avoir rien vu 
Ou tu fermes ce fil de merde 

Après tout, y'a twitter pour les no-life.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non non  J'ai le plaisir de t'annoncer qu'effectivement, tu ne te trompes pas
> 
> Mais attention !! Parce que si tu effaces les messages hors-sujets du fil, t'en as pour un moment ! Faut reprendre depuis le début
> 
> ...


Et pour aussi pour Benjamin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai honte car en début d'après-midi, en revenant de chez le coiffeur, j'ai eu une pensée affreuse en voyant une vieille traverser devant moi : lui rouler dessus.

Bon, en même temps, vu que j'étais à vélo, je ne lui aurais pas fait grand mal. Sinon, cela aurait été ma modeste contribution à la tentative de résolution du problème des retraites.

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pour aussi pour Benjamin.


Tu m'étonnes que c'est un super argument !!!!!!
Les dés&#339;uvrés insipides du forum pourront &#8211; s'ils utilisent twitter &#8211; non seulement continuer à dire au monde entier que leur vie est naze, mais en plus, sans remarque désagréable de la part d'irrascibles acariâtres aigris et, CHERRY-ON-THE-CAKE, lire ce que le Dieu tout puissant, créateur, géniteur de ces lieux bénis de la communauté des utilisateurs d'ordinateurs macintosh et switcheurs réunis fait au long de sa journée&#8230;

Imagine un peu ces mous du bulbe, la larme à l'&#339;il et le menton tremblant à la lecture du "Je vais faire caca" Divin de l'après déjeuner&#8230;

Non, sans déc'&#8230;

Je crois que la solution est là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai honte car en début d'après-midi, en revenant de chez le coiffeur, j'ai eu une pensée affreuse en voyant une vieille traverser devant moi : lui rouler dessus.
> 
> Bon, en même temps, vu que j'étais à vélo, je ne lui aurais pas fait grand mal. Sinon, cela aurait été ma modeste contribution à la tentative de résolution du problème des retraites.
> 
> :rose:


Et ça vote au MODEM, je tenais à le signaler&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et pour aussi pour Benjamin.



Tu as oublié un "pour" avant "Et". C'est une sorte de javanais, non?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2009)

C'est du langage Twitter. Inculte. 

Et pour rester dans le sujet, ben là je m'emmerde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ça vote au MODEM, je tenais à le signaler&#8230;



Personne n'est parfait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est du langage Twitter. Inculte.
> 
> Et pour rester dans le sujet, ben là je m'emmerde.



T'as personne à dénoncer ? 





iDuck a dit:


> Personne n'est parfait.



Te biles pas, ça ira mieux quand le modem passera au haut débit 

Ah là là, ça va de mal en pis, depuis que Bayrou est passé du disque optique (Format UDF, of course) à Internet :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Là, je sors d'un examen de graphisme ou on me faisait encore exporter les images au format EPS Au 21ème siècle, pour former des travailleurs qui sortiront de l'emploi en 2049


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

Bon, là j'ai remis le disque dur dans le bipro _(vive les dock en ballade)_, deux sacs à vider, j'ai un gros tas de linge sale à mettre dans la machine, une pile de courrier à ouvrir, un peu faim (pitin de frigo à remplir ), le Mini a rebrancher (ah ces fils  mais c'était bien pratique de l'avoir dans le sud)&#8230; et une très grosse envie de filer au hammam.

Mais je crois que je vais juste attendre mon poto Freelancer, tranquille, histoire qu'on se voit un peu après ces presque trois semaines en vadrouille. S'il est pas trop crevé, on parlera iPhone et *ac*intosh :love:


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2009)

Tiens, oui, qu'est-ce qu'il devient, Freelancer?

Remets-lui mon bonjour.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

Après une journée de dur travail (ouais les révisions c'est compliqué ) je regarde le concert d'IAM. Le live devant les pyramides... terrible


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

là ?

je vous encule encore tous et je commence par Pascal77, celui qui est trop fort tellement il est beau tellement que j'arrête là sinon le message sera encore effacé 

mais qui ne connait pas Nietzsche (même pas personnellement hein!) malgré qu'il a tout fait dans la vie pire qu'alèm, gribouille, macinside voire même Benjamin


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

[Mode gros beauf]Je prépare les binouzes pour le match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/Mode gros beauf]

Allez Barcelone ! Bonne soirée .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Oui, c'est ça, allez Manchester !


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [Mode gros beauf]Je prépare les binouzes pour le match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi pomme de terre nouvelle a la poile avec de l'huile et un fond de moutarde, je suis en train de moudre le poivre pour le steak qui va aller avec :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis que si la Corée du Nord vitrifie l'Asie du Sud-est, le prix de nos macs va augmenter


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Moi pomme de terre nouvelle a la poile avec de l'huile et un fond de pomme de terre



Bonjour, Pomme de terre nouvelle a la poile avec de l'huile et un fond de pomme de terre. 




PS: "a la poile" et "pomme de terre avec un fond de pomme de terre" celles-là, il faut les encadrer. Quel déconneur ce Mackie. J'adore.


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, je me dis que si la Corée du Nord vitrifie l'Asie du Sud-est, le prix de nos macs va augmenter



et là je me dis que j'aurais du coup plein de photos à faire sur mon thème favori : la destruction de la planète par l'espèce humaine ! j'adooooooooooooooore !!!!    

allez les rouges !! allez les jaunes !! allez les talibans !! allez l'iran !!  un petit effort, nous y sommes presque !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, je me dis que si la Corée du Nord vitrifie l'Asie du Sud-est, le prix de nos macs va augmenter



Et ça fera un paquet de pumataghji en plus en manque de destinations touristiques qui débarquera ici... Putana goba! :mouais:


----------



## yvos (27 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ça fera un paquet de pumataghji en plus en manque de destinations touristiques qui débarquera ici... Putana goba! :mouais:




Ya quand même beaucoup moins de p#tes en Corse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ya quand même beaucoup moins de p#tes en Corse



Et les meilleures sont déjà mariées...


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

déjà, moi je viens te botter le cul pour que tu te remettes à Painter !

sinon, j'écoute mes chéris de Resistenz


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, je me dis que si la Corée du Nord vitrifie l'Asie du Sud-est, le prix de nos macs va augmenter



_All this has happened before, and all this will happen again._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> déjà, moi je viens te botter le cul pour que tu te remettes à Painter !


Aaaah mais c'est que je m'y suis remis... Je suis à la bourre pour juillet...


----------



## Akashiya Mitsuki (28 Mai 2009)

En plein sur photoshop mais je m'ennuie il y a personne... :hein:
Je vais prendre une douche. 
​


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaah mais c'est que je m'y suis remis...



/private joke : t'as arrêté d'ouvrir des huitres ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2009)

*!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)




----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Là, faut que je range l'atelier pour la petite fête de samedi&#8230;


----------



## teo (28 Mai 2009)

J'attend kam's en créant des fonds d'écran et des sonneries pour mon nouveau joujou ! 

Le très classique Centurion, en attendant mieux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'attend kam's en créant des fonds d'écran et des sonneries pour mon nouveau joujou !
> 
> Le très classique Centurion, en attendant mieux !



Ça y est ? Le père Noël s'est encore mélangé les crayons dans son calendrier ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Centurion


 
L'armure, c'est pour contrer les baffes de la méchante marâtre et de ses deux vilaines filles ?

Doit pas être pratique pour nettoyer la cheminée.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Je rentre de ma première séance de sauna, c'est vraiment agréable et relaxant :love:.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rentre de ma première séance de sauna, c'est vraiment agréable et relaxant :love:.



Ah... 

Doc... C'est vrai ?...


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'un petit apéro ne serait pas de refus&#8230;

:style:


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Mai 2009)

alèm a dit:


> mais qui ne connait pas Nietzsche (même pas personnellement hein!) malgré qu'il a tout fait dans la vie



Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis une petite citation d'ailleurs... 






  
:love:


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

Finalement l'apéro s'est prolongé&#8230;

&#8230;et une bouteille de vin, qu'un invité surprise a ramené avec lui, vint s'ajouter sur la table.



J'ai chaud&#8230;


----------



## teo (29 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'armure, c'est pour contrer les baffes de la méchante marâtre et de ses deux vilaines filles ?
> 
> Doit pas être pratique pour nettoyer la cheminée.



*Ignorance is bliss* is bullet proof. 

_Main title_, Bear McCreary :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis une petite citation d'ailleurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, je ne connais pas ce Nietzsche. C'est un allemand ? De l'époque de la guerre ? Un Grec ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, je ne connais pas ce Nietzsche. C'est un allemand ? De l'époque de la guerre ? Un Grec ?



encore un polonais ! 


(oui, je sais, c'est vil !   )

puisque là, maintenant, je viens d'embrasser une polonaise&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, je ne connais pas ce Nietzsche. C'est un allemand ?


 
C'est un chinois tendre et sensuel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, je ne connais pas ce Nietzsche. C'est un allemand ? De l'époque de la guerre ? Un Grec ?



Te biles pas, c'est juste un mec qui a écrit des trucs pour que ceux qui les ont lus puissent frimer auprès de ceux qui ne les ont pas lus &#8230; Sachant que, de toute façon, ceux qui ont lu n'en ont pas plus compris que ceux qui n'ont pas lu (mais par contre, ils peuvent faire semblant :rateau


----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2009)

Me demande si je vais pas en mettre une dans pvpbp mais elle est encore floue... j'ai peur que ça fasse déborder le vase, alors comme ce sont des coquelicots...
bah, va charger la voiture, on va y réfléchir


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

En fait, on peut considérer ce fil comme un ancêtre de Facebook et autres Twitter...


----------



## vleroy (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En fait, on peut considérer ce fil comme un *ancêtre* de Facebook et autres Twitter...



précurseur
ancêtre, c'est dès qu'Amok le verrouille


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Te biles pas, c'est juste un mec qui a écrit des trucs pour que ceux qui les ont lus puissent frimer auprès de ceux qui ne les ont pas lus  Sachant que, de toute façon, ceux qui ont lu n'en ont pas plus compris que ceux qui n'ont pas lu (mais par contre, ils peuvent faire semblant :rateau



là il est clair que d'aucune façon, ça ne te sera accessible.

parce que si je relis bien, ta phrase, tu ne parles pas de Nietzsche (merci à celui qui retrouvera l'aphorisme que j'invoque, c'est dans la Gaya Scienza, eh oui !) mais de Kant ou de Hegel (que j'encule, cf l'écrieur) 

"ça pour bricoler, ça bricole" "ça pour bricoler, ça bricole" "ça pour bricoler, ça bricole" "ça pour bricoler, ça bricole" (ad lib)


----------



## vousti (29 Mai 2009)

procrastination quand tu nous tiens :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Je me suis fait plaisir quatre jeux 360 :

- Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit
- Orange Box (pas taper)
- Pure
- Street Fighter IV

:love:

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mai 2009)

Rendez vous chez le coiffeur après 7 mois d'abstinence, j'ai limite le trac


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2009)

Là je viens de faire une blague over drôle à un mec qui adore mon humour :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Rendez vous chez le coiffeur après 7 mois d'abstinence,


 
7 mois ?!
Comment qu'y va prendre !

Mais quelle idée aussi d'ouvrir un salon en face de Fleury-Mérogis !


----------



## itako (29 Mai 2009)

Putin

Entrée gratuite pour tous les roux à Walibi le samedi 30 mai 2009.

http://www.walibi.be/fr/evenements/journee-des-roux


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Putin
> 
> Entrée gratuite pour tous les roux à Walibi le samedi 30 mai 2009.
> 
> http://www.walibi.be/fr/evenements/journee-des-roux



Ça marche aussi pour julrou? 

Je sors immédiatement.


----------



## Macfan07 (29 Mai 2009)

quelle protection pour mon mac?? Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un mac parmis toutes les housses proposées, je ne sais que choisir..

Un avis??


----------



## itako (29 Mai 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

Macfan07 a dit:


> quelle protection pour mon mac?? Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un mac parmis toutes les housses proposées, je ne sais que choisir..
> 
> Un avis??



oui, utiliser la fonction recherche


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Mai 2009)

Je prépare mes drapeaux.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> oui, utiliser la fonction recherche


Poil à la Monique Belluche...



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je prépare mes drapeaux.


Poil dans l'dos...


1 planche sur 22...
J'tiens l'bon bout !... 

:mouais:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2009)

itako a dit:


> Putin
> 
> Entrée gratuite pour tous les roux à Walibi le samedi 30 mai 2009.
> 
> http://www.walibi.be/fr/evenements/journee-des-roux



j'envois a Ficelle


----------



## kisbizz (29 Mai 2009)

là je viens de rentrer  du boulot , mon apéro préféré a coté de moi (mon café  ) avec aussi  ma inséparable  clope ...

je lis en diagonale ce qui se passe ici et ailleurs ... et je repense a mon coup de guele de cet aprem a la reunion ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

À l'instant :

Lui : "Allo oui bonjour monsieur C0rentin vous avez gagné un formidable produit ..." 

Moi : "Oui puis-je avoir le nom de la firme"

Lui : "Est-ce pour déposer plainte ?"

Moi : "Non"

Lui : "Je ne vous crois pas, au revoir Monsieur".

Je me suis fait owned en beauté .


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mai 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, je ne connais pas ce Nietzsche. C'est un allemand ? De l'époque de la guerre ? Un Grec ?



Un type qui avait tout compris avant tout le monde... Et qui a encore tout compris aujourd'hui. Un drôle de gars intemporel qui pense que Dieu, enfin tout cela est bien bizarre... 
 



WebOliver a dit:


> Ça marche aussi pour julrou?
> 
> Je sors immédiatement.



Gnééééééééééééééééééééééé !!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je prépare mes drapeaux.



Ça marche plutôt pas mal en ce moment... 13-9 pour l'ASM... :love: :love: :love: :bebe:


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2009)

Là je survole les forums à la recherche d'une proie à dévorer....


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je survole les forums à la recherche d'une proie à dévorer....



Croque moi grand fou... :love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2009)

ma carte bleu (périmée) viens de finir dans les toilettes


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

T'as fait une photo ?!... 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Là je survole les forums à la recherche d'une proie à dévorer....


Face de poulpe !...


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as fait une photo ?!...



non popo


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Mai 2009)

Je me prépare à redescendre dans Clermont prendre des photos.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non popo


 			 			T'as fait une photo ?!...


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je me prépare à redescendre dans Clermont prendre des photos.


N'oublie pas ton pied photo
 


tirhum a dit:


> T'as fait une photo ?!...


Sous le papier rose, il y a l'étron.
Et encore après la carte bleue.
Autant dire qu'on verra pas grand chose sur la photo




Et sinon, là, maintenant, je me dis que l'on croise vraiment n'importe quoi sur les blogs photo


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Là, tout de suite, je suis contente que l'ASM soit en finale, après avoir suivi le match sur le site de La Montagne tout en révisant d'un il. 

Le 6 juin au soir, je serai donc place de Jaude .


----------



## Baracca (30 Mai 2009)

Rentré du resto, je vais me faire un petit Glenfarclas de 15 printemps ainsi qu'un petit cepo 50 de la maison Cohiba


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2009)

là, je me dis que je suis content de ma nouvelle clé usb&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Face de poulpe !...


Vraiment...
C'est vraiment mou, le poulpe...
L'a dû s'endormir...
Après les cachets du soir...


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> là, je me dis que je suis content de ma nouvelle clé usb




là, je me dis que Aksélair me copie !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

La j'attend mon tram. ... Allez savoir pourquoi le seul hotspot que je trouve est Suisse (swisscom) et me demande des sous :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

Moi, je veux celle ci :




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Chang (30 Mai 2009)

bande de geeks ... allez vous laver avant de baver votre nuit sur des fotos de cles usb ...  ...


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

J'ai pris une douche tout a l'heure 

Sino je suis en plein Paris sur les maréchaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> bande de geeks ... allez vous laver avant de baver votre nuit sur des fotos de cles usb ...  ...



Gique toi même ! En tous cas, toi, ta nuit, tu la bave pas sur un Bescherelle, visiblement &#8230; des "*fotos*" 

  

Magique ça : tu écris "Bescherelle" dans un post, et aussitôt apparaît :



macinside a dit:


> J'ai pris une douche tout a l'heure
> 
> Sino je suis en plein Paris sur les maréchaux



En tout cas si tu es "en plein" Paris sur les (boulevards des) maréchaux, qu'est-ce que ça doit être quand tu es sur le parvis de Notre Dame


----------



## Chang (30 Mai 2009)

Nan, en fait je bavais sur la pub en bas de cette meme page ...

Mais que fait la police Macgeenne des moeurs ...  ...






P77 >> arrete de pinailler sur "fotos" ... c'est petit joueur ... ​


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2009)

Là, juste maintenant, je choisis la feuille de style avec pubs.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Là ? Je ne vois qu'une vieille pub VirginMobile.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas si tu es "en plein" Paris sur les (boulevards des) maréchaux, qu'est-ce que ça doit être quand tu es sur le parvis de Notre Dame



non monsieur tu es en plein paris tant que tu n'a passer le périf


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Là je viens de subir un détartrage plus un blanchiment des dents .


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2009)

Prison Break 4 22


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non monsieur tu es en plein paris tant que tu n'a passer le périf



Ben ça, ça n'est pas la notion la plus communément admise, qui est qu'être en plein Paris, c'est se trouver dans un des arrondissement n'ayant aucun contact avec la banlieue (du 1er au 11ème, en gros, à l'intérieur de la muraille de Philippe Auguste) ! Du 12ème au 20ème, tu es "sur les extérieurs", ou, pour d'autres "dans les faubourgs"


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça, ça n'est pas la notion la plus communément admise, qui est qu'être en plein Paris, c'est se trouver dans un des arrondissement n'ayant aucun contact avec la banlieue (du 1er au 11ème, en gros, à l'intérieur de la muraille de Philippe Auguste) ! Du 12ème au 20ème, tu es "sur les extérieurs", ou, pour d'autres "dans les faubourgs"



tu veux dire que notre Benjamin c'est un plouc qui habite la campagne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu veux dire que notre Benjamin c'est un plouc qui habite la campagne ?



Non, les ploucs, ce sont ceux pour qui vivre ailleurs qu'à Paris est inenvisageable, ce sont les gens sérieux qui vivent à la campagne !


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les ploucs, ce sont ceux pour qui vivre ailleurs qu'à Paris est inenvisageable, ce sont les gens sérieux qui vivent à la campagne !



sauf que la seine et marne c'est limite l'étranger  d'ailleurs j'y rentre tout a l'heure, ou j'ai mis mon passport ?


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2009)

Là je me dis que j'aime vraiment Moderat et que je me tate pour aller les voir jeudi au Bataclan. Mais bon, seul


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

mais bon répondre a Pascal, Teo lui c'est un montagnard :love:


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2009)

Ouais, un peu montagnard (mais pas vraiment de la haute montagne, plutôt celle à vache ), un peu de la campagne (papa était viticulteur), un peu de la mer ou de l'océan (Méditerranée :love: Atlantique :love, un peu des villes petites ou grandes (Paris-Montpellier-Genève)&#8230; 

Là ?

Je charge des tofs dans l'ifaune.


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

la je retombe sur des vieux truc sur mon idisk


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mai 2009)

Là. Je cherche à fabriquer des panneaux solaires. Comme ça. Pour rire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais, un peu montagnard (mais pas vraiment de la haute montagne, plutôt celle à vache )



 Hein ! :affraid: Tu rigoles ? la dernière fois que j'ai du monter chez toi depuis la station de métro, j'ai du louer les services de deux sherpas et utiliser un appareil respiratoire ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Là, maintenant ? Je me réveille


----------



## maiwen (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hein ! :affraid: Tu rigoles ? la dernière fois que j'ai du monter chez toi depuis la station de métro, j'ai du louer les services de deux sherpas et utiliser un appareil respiratoire ! :hein:



enfin quelqu'un qui me comprends


----------



## rizoto (30 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? Je me réveille



Une journee de perdu ! :hein:


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hein ! :affraid: Tu rigoles ? la dernière fois que j'ai du monter chez toi depuis la station de métro, j'ai du louer les services de deux sherpas et utiliser un appareil respiratoire ! :hein:





maiwen a dit:


> enfin quelqu'un qui me comprends



quand je vous dis que c'est un montagnard


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Mai 2009)

Là, je fais des tas de choses passionnantes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Mais vraiment passionnantes, style lire le Dalloz et le Littré
C'est d'un intérêt


----------



## Nobody (31 Mai 2009)

Là, je suis le pot avec mon iBook sur les genoux. Enfin sur les cuisses. Quelle bête expression "sur les genoux".


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Là. Je viens de planter mon estragon. Héhé. Et de finir de cueillir mes cerises... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Là, *je suis le pot* avec mon iBook sur les genoux. Enfin sur les cuisses. Quelle bête expression "sur les genoux".




Sois clair dans ton propos, veux tu : tu es le pot, ou tu suis le pot ? 

Nan, tu dois "être" le pot, parce que suivre un pot, même lent, avec un nibouque sur les genoux ou les cuisses, ça doit pas être facile :rateau:


----------



## Chang (31 Mai 2009)

J'ai faillit pinailler ... lui faire la remarque a Nobody, mais j'ai laisse tomber au bout du compte ... spa trop grave quand meme et puis si ca se trouve c'est un coup de langue locale de je ne sais ou (je sais pas ou c'est Devantmonecran) ...

Mais P77, toi, tu ne peux pas t'en empecher ... traqueur, pinailleur, harceleur des posteurs du dimanche ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> J'ai faillit pinailler ... lui faire la remarque a Nobody, mais j'ai laisse tomber au bout du compte ... spa trop grave quand meme et puis si ca se trouve c'est un coup de langue locale de je ne sais ou (je sais pas ou c'est Devantmonecran) ...
> 
> Mais P77, toi, tu ne peux pas t'en empecher ... traqueur, pinailleur, harceleur des posteurs du dimanche ...  ...




Mon deuxième prénom, c'est "M'harcèle" !


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

maintenant je dis que l'on vend même des messages politique sur ebay


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2009)

Là?

I'm ready 
(en moto of course...)


Enfin un dimanche pas chi***...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

On fait de la confiture de fraise avec des fraises de Lesdain miam .

Elle n'ont pas été trop touchées par les grêlons.


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Mai 2009)

Je m'apprête à partir là.


----------



## havez (31 Mai 2009)

Je suis entrain de me préparer à l'examen de latin, et je stresse beaucoup vu que celui-ci dépend de mon année scolaire :afraid: (echec => repassage :sick: )


:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2009)

Tiens, pour t'aider à réviser  :

[YOUTUBE]v6rLLE48RL0[/YOUTUBE]


Bonne chance pour ton examen.


----------



## Nobody (31 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sois clair dans ton propos, veux tu : tu es le pot, ou tu suis le pot ?
> 
> Nan, tu dois "être" le pot, parce que suivre un pot, même lent, avec un nibouque sur les genoux ou les cuisses, ça doit pas être facile :rateau:



Ce qui s'est passé, c'est que j'avais déposé le mot "sur" au bord du clavier et il est tombé dedans ledit pot. Je n'ai pas eu le courage d'y plonger les doigts pour le récupérer. 

La claaaaaaasse, non? :style:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

havez a dit:


> (echec => repassage)



Ça ne fait pas un pli !


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

la je cherche des solutions anti voisin bruyant faux cul et qui font passer leur pseudo surdité comme étant quelques choses qui fait que l'on doit supporté qu'ils soient bruyant :rose: (en gros je suis sourde d'un oreille je m'en cogne de vous faire chier en faisaient du bruit  )


----------



## gKatarn (31 Mai 2009)

Fais plus de bruit qu'eux


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Fais plus de bruit qu'eux



il y a pas de générateur de son ... type un son que certaines personnes entendrons et pas les autres ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Si ils sont jeunes il y a peut-être le truc qui produit un son qui dérange les jeunes .


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si ils sont jeunes il y a peut-être le truc qui produit un son qui dérange les jeunes .



c'est une mère de famille soit disant a moitié sourde avec des enfants, et c'est pas les enfants que je veux embêter


----------



## Pitchoune (31 Mai 2009)

Retour des grillades! Ça fait du bien tout ce soleil. En plus, j'ai fait ma première baignade de l'année dans le lac. Ben il est pas chaud!


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

havez a dit:


> Je suis entrain de me préparer à l'examen de latin, et je stresse beaucoup vu que celui-ci dépend de mon année scolaire :afraid: (echec => repassage :sick: )
> 
> 
> :hein:



C'est beau le latin.
Il suffit de décliner 
Remarque que tu pouvais aussi faire du Grec
Mais là il faut changer de civilisation
Ce qui n'est pas rien
Mais Aristote, Platon
Quand même
L'ousia, la tragéie
ça a quand même une autre gueule
Eschyle, Nietzsche
Encore que N. n'était pas Grec


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

Là, maintenant ? J'arrose mes salades.


----------



## Baracca (31 Mai 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là, maintenant ? J'arrose mes salades.



Pourquoi  , il ne pleut pas tout le temps en Auvergne


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Je me rév

 Nan, j'ai passé la journée à imprimer de manière très artisanal un projet qui aurait du être finalisé sur des machines pro. Evidemment, dans les moment de bourre, on ne peut compter que sur soi même.


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me rév
> 
> Nan, j'ai passé la journée à imprimer de manière très artisanal un projet qui aurait du être finalisé sur des machines pro. Evidemment, dans les moment de bourre, on ne peut compter que sur soi même.



Aide toi et le ciel t'aidera


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:


----------



## Nephou (31 Mai 2009)

là maintenant, je re-chope le fil avant de le perdre tout à fait, et par la même occasion je me demande si l&#8217;empennage du fouga _magister_ que je croise désormais si souvent en T3 ou vélib&#8217; est symbole de victoire ou de cornes&#8230;


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant, je re-chope le fil avant de le perdre tout à fait, et par la même occasion je me demande si l&#8217;empennage du fouga _magister_ que je croise désormais si souvent en T3 ou vélib&#8217; est symbole de victoire ou de cornes&#8230;



j'ai donc du te voir passer 

sinon lastfm est out :



> We're really sorry, but due to datacenter temperature issues beyond our control Last.fm is currently offline.
> Please bear with us as we scramble to catch overheating DC/AC inverters... stay tuned, we'll be restoring regular service as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience.
> 
> In the meantime, check out our twitter account for updates on the situation.


----------



## julrou 15 (31 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:



Tu croyais que ça voulait dire Chine ?


----------



## DeepDark (31 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:



Oh purée :afraid:

J'avais jamais percuté...
:rose:



macinside a dit:


> sinon lastfm est out



En FR c'est mieux 




> En raison de problèmes indépendants de notre volonté dans nos datacenters, nous tentons de faire tourner Last.fm sur un nombre réduit de serveurs ce week-end. Le service reviendra à la nomale dès que possible. Merci pour votre patience.


----------



## maiwen (31 Mai 2009)

et moi qui faisait exprès d'écouter de la musique bien  ... 

là maintenant y'a un type avec des commentaires trop longs sur flickr qui me broute (un ptit peu ) ...


----------



## Baracca (31 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me rév
> 
> Nan, j'ai passé la journée à imprimer de manière très artisanal un projet qui aurait du être finalisé sur des machines pro. Evidemment, dans les moment de bourre, on ne peut compter que sur soi même.



Une de mes devises est:
" *On n'est mieux servi que par soi même* *!* " 




macinside a dit:


> je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:



Et bien moi, je ne le savais même pas :rose:, en même temps, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question 

Et bien je vais m'endormir moins con ce soir, identifier une Sitelle Torchepot et ce que veut dire CH a l'arrière de véhicule très lent


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> j'ai fait ma première baignade de l'année dans le lac. Ben il est pas chaud!



Kicékitapoussé ? :rateau:



CouleurSud a dit:


> L'ousia, la tragéie
> ça a quand même une autre gueule
> Eschyle, Nietzsche
> Encore que N. n'était pas Grec



Non ? C'était une tragédie, alors 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu croyais que ça voulait dire Chine ?



Non, il croyait que ça voulait dire "Chuiche"


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:





DeepDark a dit:


> Oh purée :afraid:
> 
> J'avais jamais percuté...
> :rose:





Baracca a dit:


> Et bien moi, je ne le savais même pas :rose:, en même temps, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question
> 
> Et bien je vais m'endormir moins con ce soir, identifier une Sitelle Torchepot et ce que veut dire CH a l'arrière de véhicule très lent


Faut acheter un âne et sortir le dimanche, les gars !...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est une mère de famille soit disant a moitié sourde avec des enfants, et c'est pas les enfants que je veux embêter



Tu as raison , il vaut mieux éviter les conflits inutiles avec les voisins crois-en mon expérience .

Sinon contrairement à iPantoufle je me réveille déjà et je me prépare déjà des grandes tartines de Nutella .


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là maintenant y'a un type avec des commentaires trop longs sur flickr qui me broute (un ptit peu ) ...



genre un gars avec un nom de clown et qui se prend pour un*e* agent-secret sur ce forum ?
ouais, trop long presque plus chiant que les gars qui font des commentaires genre "je suis administrateur du groupe "Machin-Bidule" et j'aimerais que vous ajoutiez votre photo à notre groupe" (mackie : bonne nouvelle, tu peux espérer devenir admin du groupe Macgé sur flickr ! )

j'ai vu ça sur ton flickr (j'avais placé un comment moi aussi sur la photo, non ? ) et j'ai tourné les talons



tirhum a dit:


> Faut acheter un âne et sortir le dimanche, les gars !...



et s'il fait Hi Haaaaaaaan, c'est qu'il est en rut ! (faut tout leur dire à ces bougres d'ânes de geeks parigots)


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> quand je vous dis que c'est un montagnard



Et toi un parisien j'ai appris souikend 

Là je devrais filer sous la douche, plein de trucs à faire et j'ai rencard avec Lisbeth Salander aux Halles à midi :love:




Edit @ Mackie:


macinside a dit:


> je viens de d'apprendre que : .CH voulais dire : Confderatio helvetica  enjoy :love:



En latin uniquement  L'appellation officielle est en 4 langues, mais pas en latin  _(et je peux vous dire, avec l'anglais, ça faisait 5 langues à faire rentrer dans le Passeport et c'était pas facile  )_



> Confédération suisse ou helvétique ? [modifier]
> 
> La Suisse est appelée Confédération suisse (Schweizerische Eidgenossenschaft en allemand, Confederazione svizzera en italien, Confederaziun svizra en romanche et Confoederatio helvetica en latin[3]) depuis 1803. Cette désignation est utilisée pour la première fois en allemand dans un document datant de la guerre de Trente Ans (1618-1648).[3] Elle ne devient cependant courante qu'au XVIIIe siècle où elle n'est alors ni officielle ni unique, puisque les appellations Corps helvétique, Magna Liga, Ligues et Helvetia sont également utilisés pour la désigner[3]. On ne retrouve pas non plus l'appellation « Confédération suisse » dans l'Acte de médiation de 1803, bien que Bonaparte porte à cette occasion le titre de « Médiateur de la Confédération suisse ». La première occurrence légale se trouve dans l'article 15 du pacte fédéral de 1815 : « les XXII Cantons se constituent en Confédération suisse », nom qui ne fut plus modifié depuis lors[3]. Aujourd'hui, dans la liste des dénominations d'États publiée par la Confédération suisse, c'est Confédération suisse et non Confédération helvétique qui est retenu[4].


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon lastfm est out :



Moi j'écoute du Winston sur Spotify...  Et je me prépare à bosser un peu, quand même...


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2009)

Là, de retour de Lozère, je m'espatarre sur mon balcon histoire de bien soigner ma flemme avant de reprendre le boulot demain.

(Et là-haut, que ce soit sur l'Aubrac ou la Margeride, les narcisses ne sont pas encore finis et les genêts pètent déjà le feu, je passe sur les autres fleurs, ce serait trop long. Et avec quelques nuages et quelques orages rajoutent de la couleur au ciel sans mouiller les touristes dans mon genre, c'est du nanan, les paysages. Je me demande pourquoi je suis redescendu ! )


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juin 2009)

Je rédige mon p****n de rapport de stage


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

je cherchais une recette de pain perdu et je suis tombé la dessus :

[YOUTUBE]m8h8lcdFPzM[/YOUTUBE]

miams


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

sinon j'ai un chat dans le dos qui me regarde manger une banane


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon j'ai un chat dans le dos qui me regarde manger une banane



Il faut pas grand chose pour exister Backcat !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Purée&#8230; le jour où je bloque à regarder Mackie bouffer, faudra penser à m'euthanasier 


Et faudrait arrêter de confondre exister et exciter&#8230; c'est quand même pas la même chose.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juin 2009)

J'hésite à attaquer "Blaze" de Stephen King (un p'tit clin d'il à mon voisin du dessus ) ou être raisonnable et le commencer plutôt demain. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Blaze ? Tain !! chuis à la bourre ! Je connais même pas le titre ! 
Je me disperse côté lectures en ce moment&#8230; trop de trucs sérieux pour fournir mes écrits perso  Du coup, K. me manque. Tu me diras si il est bien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Blaze ? Tain !! chuis à la bourre ! Je connais même pas le titre !  (...)


C'est paru en 1973 mais c'est un inédit. 
Il l'a sorti (comme quelques autres) sous le pseudo de Richard Bachman.


BackCat a dit:


> (...) Tu me diras si il est bien


Pas de problème.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juin 2009)

Ah, ben si c'est un Bachman, il doit être mieux que les derniers alors.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je cherchais une recette de pain perdu



étant du nord-Pdc-Picardie, je ne puis dire que : 

*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!
*

Putain, mackie, tu seras un nioube à vie !!!!! 


quel gros nase quand même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Là ?
Maintenant ?

*YEPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !*

*KOWAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !*

Et toutes ces sortes de choses.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah, ben si c'est un Bachman, il doit être mieux que les derniers alors.



Depchuis le chtemps que che le dit que ch'est bachman le meilleur ichi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Je viens de finir Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit, vraiment trop court mais plaisant .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Là,
je fais de la com - famille / amis / cercles concentriques
on va bientôt arriver aux facebook et autres myspace...

c'fatiguant.


----------



## jugnin (2 Juin 2009)

J'dis rien, mais ça irait plus vite en passant par le Grand Journal, l'autre à Ruquier avec les deux aut' bâtards, là, 'pis Au Field de la nuit. Si t'as Time Machine, tu peux même te faire Ex Libris et Vol de Nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'dis rien, mais ça irait plus vite en passant par le Grand Journal, l'autre à Ruquier avec les deux aut' bâtards, là, 'pis Au Field de la nuit. Si t'as Time Machine, tu peux même te faire Ex Libris et Vol de Nuit.


 
Ouais.
La liste des chapi-chapo à la mode.
Avec les chapi gentils, comme ceux du grand journal et les chapo méchant de chez Ruquier, les autres je ne connais pas.
Tout ça pour parler de tout sauf de ton bouquin (ou alors, éventuellement combien t'en a vendu) parce que t'as que trois minutes et faut déjà que t'en prenne au moins une pour te calmer après tout ce que t'a pris dans la gueule...
Le grand cirque.
De toutes façons, je suis nul pour parler de ce que je fais, quand j'étais plus jeune, je me disais qu'en cas de célébrité, j'enverrais des acteurs à ma place à la télé pour défendre avec verve l'idée qu'ils se faisaient de moi.
Ca aurait pu être rigolo.
Non ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2009)

Dispo si besoin 

J'ai des références solides :
 - Plusieurs courts métrages dans "C'est comment devant le mac"
 - Plusieurs courts métrages dans le "SAV Macgénération"


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

Et plusieurs courts métrages en voix off ailleurs


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Juin 2009)

Là, Maintenant ? Je vais me mettre à bosser.


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

Yes
Le travail élève l'homme


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Yes
> Le travail élève l'homme



On ne sera donc jamais d'accord...


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

Pour Marx, c'est vrai
Pour Hegel, il est ce qui en fait un homme
Sans, le travail, l'homme resterait un animal
Mais Marx est d'accord avec Hegel
Le travail est ce qui asservit l'homme, alors qu'il devrait le libérer
Voir aussi Marcuse


----------



## Nobody (2 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Voir aussi Marcuse



Et Vygotski.


----------



## Luc G (2 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Yes
> Le travail élève l'homme



Et sachant que l'homme descend du singe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Et sachant que l'homme descend du singe



Toi oui!  ... Moi... Non!


----------



## Nobody (2 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi oui!  ... Moi... Non!



Bah non: toi, tu descends des bières.

:style:


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Bah non: toi, tu descends des bières.
> 
> :style:



Supporter, Supporter, moitié foot moitié kanter 

fatals picards inside :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juin 2009)

Moi, je descends des anges
C'est quand même mieux que les singes


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi oui!  ... Moi... Non!





CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, je descends des anges
> C'est quand même mieux que les singes



Tss tss, nan nan, nous descendons tous du singe &#8230; Le seul problème, c'est juste que certains descendent plus vite que les autres, et je parle pas de ceux qui essaient de remonter !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Lait bébé sur la combi, les gants et les bottes.
Un coup sur l'iridium.
...En prévision d'une atomisation aigu des insectes.


Ah oui. Sortez pas demain.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi oui!  ... Moi... Non!



T'es resté en haut ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Je vois ma chatte qui fournique, comme c'est violent.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Là ?
Là, je me bat avec MySpace !
Bordel, il est où le bouton "cliquer ici pour informer tous vos amis de l'absolue nécessité pour eux d'aller immédiatement acheter votre bouquin et d'en faire la pub au près de leur entourage" ?
Hein ?
Il est où ?

Mal foutu ce site.
Les informaticiens, t'façons, c'est tous des branlotins !

Vivement demain que je m'attaque à Facebook...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Là, je vois que le bouquin de PonkHead a l'air bien sympa. Et puis je viens de me taper un 15 en maths après un 19 en physique.

Pas de bol, je veux partir en ES. 

Mal foutu ce système éducatif français.


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2009)

là maintenant ... ça va pas.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là, je vois que le bouquin de PonkHead a l'air bien sympa.


 
Voilà !
C'est exactement ça !

Hein ?
Mais non je ne l'ai pas payé pour dire ça !
Vous voyez vraiment le mal partout.


----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

là je révise mes mathématiques financières... Le bohneur quoi:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (3 Juin 2009)

mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous avec leurs révisions ! feignants !!!  

:rose: :rateau:


----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont tous avec leurs révisions ! feignants !!!
> 
> :rose: :rateau:



Bah si ça peut te rassurer, je suis devant le match Federer - Monfils... Allez Roger!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pour Marx, c'est vrai
> Pour Hegel, il est ce qui en fait un homme
> Sans, le travail, l'homme resterait un animal
> Mais Marx est d'accord avec Hegel
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Bah si ça peut te rassurer, je suis devant le match Federer - Monfils... Allez Roger!!



+1 c'est bien parti, par contre les publicités sur France 2 c'est vraiment chiant .


----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> +1 c'est bien parti, par contre les publicités sur France 2 c'est vraiment chiant .



Insupportable! 
Mais je regarde sur la suisse 2, et là y a très peu de pub...
5 à 4 pour Roger! Dans le dernier set, c'est du bon ça !:love::love::love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Juin 2009)

Là, j'ai pris plein de photos de la place de Jaude. , et je prie pour Monphils, c'est un français, quand même !


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> et je prie pour Monphils



Pour qui?


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2009)

Il a du ouvrir un fil inepte au bar. Et prie pour qu'il survive à la Horde.


Je ne vois que ça&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (3 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il a du ouvrir un fil inepte au bar. Et prie pour qu'il survive à la Horde.
> 
> 
> Je ne vois que ça



Un fil sur les gens qu'on doit soutenir parce 'il sont des Français, quand même ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2009)

_*RHÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂHHHHHHHH !!...*_

*Mille bordels !...*


 C'est rien, vous pouvez continuer vos p'tites affaires...
Fallait juste que je crie... 


:sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juin 2009)

Je pars faire un tennis


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juin 2009)

Tu cries sur internet, toi? :mouais:


----------



## oligo (3 Juin 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je pars faire un tennis



Hihi! Je pense que tu ne dois pas être le seul... C'est vrai que ça donne envie avec tout ces matches à le télé....
Mais au moment de se retrouver sur le court, que de déception lorsqu'on s'aperçoit avec stupeur que notre jeu n'est pas totalement égal à celui de Federer...

Moi ça m'est arrivé hier...:rose::rose:


----------



## tirhum (3 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu cries sur internet, toi? :mouais:


J'voudrais pas heurter les oreilles de beau-papa et belle-maman...


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juin 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Hihi! Je pense que tu ne dois pas être le seul... C'est vrai que ça donne envie avec tout ces matches à le télé....
> Mais au moment de se retrouver sur le court, que de déception lorsqu'on s'aperçoit avec stupeur que notre jeu n'est pas totalement égal à celui de Federer...
> 
> Moi ça m'est arrivé hier...:rose::rose:



Non je joue même quand y'a pas roland garros


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Miam des burgers maison avec le plein de ketchup (tiens ce n'est pas une faute d'orthographe) et une soirée électorale, aujourd'hui le CDH hier écolo demain le MR et après-demain le PS.

Bonne soirée à vous tous


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2009)

je me cuisine du riz, enfin même plus de riz que besoins ce soir, mais ça servira a faire une salade de riz toute fraîche pour demain soir :love:


----------



## Nephou (3 Juin 2009)

_je regarde mes ailes craquelées en m&#8217;apprêtant à les brûler, espérant qu&#8217;il m&#8217;en repousse d&#8217;autres&#8230;_


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2009)

là j'ai du bouger mon lit de camp dans le salon parce que ça pue trop le fauve dans la chambre de mon frère ... 

Ô joie !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là j'ai du bouger mon lit de camp dans le salon parce que ça pue trop le fauve dans la chambre de mon frère ...
> 
> Ô joie !



Là, je lis ton post, juste après avoir refermé un album des "ados" de Florence Cestac, ben tu sais que ça s'enchaîne 'achment bien !


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis que j'irais bien pas au boulot&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2009)

Là?

Là maintenant, là?

Je me dis que j'aurais p'têt mieux fait de pas commencer à lessiver les murs de la cuisine...
Parce que vu la différence, j'ai plus d'autre choix que de terminer la boulot, là... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Là ?

Je viens encore de recevoir un coup de fil pour des magnifiques cadeaux, charmant accent chinois.

J'en ai marre !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que le temps passe beaucoup trop vite sur les choses à court terme et beaucoup trop lentement sur celles à long terme.

Du coup, faudrait inverser.
Par exemple, je serais un écrivain vivant de sa plume tout de suite et je changerais la douille des chiottes_parce_que_ça_fait_un_mois_qu'on_pisse_dans_l'noir_t'exégères_merde en 2012 au mieux, voire à la Saint Glinglin...

Hé hé.


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là ?
> 
> Je viens encore de recevoir un coup de fil pour des magnifiques cadeaux, charmant accent chinois.
> 
> J'en ai marre !



Helmut Fritz a sorti un nouveau titre?
Ah...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2009)

Je suis speeeeeeeeeeed.

Mais qu'est-ce que je fous encore là d'ailleurs? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que je fous encore là d'ailleurs? :mouais:



Casse toi pov con


----------



## Baracca (4 Juin 2009)

Je viens juste de rentrer de 32 bornes 



 VTT sous 28 °


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> 32 bornes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pédaler ou boire - à toi de voir.


----------



## vousti (4 Juin 2009)

Va p'tet quand même falloir que j'me lève maintenant :sleep:


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

vousti a dit:


> Va p'tet quand même falloir que j'me lève maintenant :sleep:



Non, à cette heure, t'as tout loupé, reste au lit et retente ta chance demain


----------



## vousti (4 Juin 2009)

Ah!??

OK.................


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Là ?
Là je vais me désabonner de PVPBP - t'façons, 9 fois sur 10 c'est un môme, une fleur, un insecte ou un paysage qui penche, alors...

Tant pis pour le 1 sur 10 restant.


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là ?
> Là je vais me désabonner de PVPBP -



D'hab, t'es innovant Ponk, mais là, c'est déjà fait ça 
C'est comme les tournées d'adieu


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> D'hab, t'es innovant Ponk, mais là, c'est déjà fait ça
> C'est comme les tournées d'adieu


 
Bah d'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas désabonner en vrai.
C'est symbolique.

Et puis, je suis encore là.


----------



## jugnin (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah d'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas désabonner en vrai.
> C'est symbolique.
> 
> Et puis, je suis encore là.



Ouais !

_Le plus dur c'était d'sortir d'la cave, et les gens le savent 
On est encore là 
Près à foutre le souk et tout le monde est "cor-da" 
Nique le CSA

Personne n'a oublié, il fut un temps on nous aurait pendus 
Comme des vendus, des bandits à la langue trop pendue 


_


----------



## Selthis (4 Juin 2009)

Réalisation du multi-skin pour le projet de mon stage, c'est long et répétitif.
Et j'ai même pas goûté


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2009)

Atelier boudin antillais, aujourd'hui...
Je goûte pour donner mon "avis"... :style: :love:
Trop tôt p'têt pour accompagner avec un p'tit rhum sec...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Je suis rentré de notre répétition pour la pièce de théâtre et tout est OK, demain c'est la seule et unique représentation :affraid:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Atelier boudin antillais, aujourd'hui...



Ah, ça, c'est pas facile, faut s'entraîner sec pour le réussir, mais t'en fais pas, si tu t'appliques, au bout d'un an t'y est !


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juin 2009)

Là, je trouve que ça parle bcp trop dans Portofolio... Une petite fermeture ne ferait certainement pas de mal.


----------



## elKBron (4 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que la Corse est vraiment magnifique, que les Corses sont des gens exceptionnels si on ne les prend pas pour des cons, et que je n'ai pas vraiment envie de retourner sur le continent.

Oups, mon client arrive


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Juin 2009)

Là, je lis le schtroupheur de bijoux. Vachement intéressant.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, ça, c'est pas facile, faut s'entraîner sec pour le réussir, mais t'en fais pas, si tu t'appliques, au bout d'un an t'y est !


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2009)

Là j'ai perdu toute illusion sur l'espèce humaine après avoir lu les messages de Portfolio


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Et c'est bien dommage car je prenais bien du plaisir à découvrir vos belles photos tous les jours, ça égaillait ma journée.

Là je vais répéter et pioncer.

Bonne soirée ...


----------



## vleroy (4 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et c'est bien dommage car je prenais bien du plaisir à découvrir vos belles photos tous les jours, ça égaillait ma journée.



Bah tu fais comme le concombre, tu files sur Mac bidouille, ils sont plus élitistes (parait-il)
Par contre, c'est curieux, zont pas les couilles d'écrire le nom en entier, c'est toujours Mac B, comme Agnès B... Bizzare... Ah l'élite, si seulement on pouvait les comprendre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là j'ai perdu toute illusion sur l'espèce humaine ...



Hé bé!... T'y auras mis le temps, p'tite tête...


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Bah tu fais comme le concombre, tu files sur Mac bidouille, ils sont plus élitistes (parait-il)
> Par contre, c'est curieux, zont pas les couilles d'écrire le nom en entier, c'est toujours Mac B, comme Agnès B... Bizzare... Ah l'élite, si seulement on pouvait les comprendre.



appeler sa ligne créatrice   "Agnès Troublé" ç'est porteur comme nom ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> Là je me dis que la Corse est vraiment magnifique



Rhââââââ mais tais-toi donc! Tu vas nous attirer des tombereaux de cons! 



> , que les Corses sont des gens exceptionnels



Je confirme... Surtout moi! :style:



> si on ne les prend pas pour des cons



Bah... J'en vois qui essayent tous les étés et qui finissent avec une migraine carabinée... 



> , et que je n'ai pas vraiment envie de retourner sur le continent.



Si si si! Va falloir y aller là, Monsieur... Faut pas rester là! Allez, pristu!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> pristu!


 Celui qui nique ?


----------



## yvos (4 Juin 2009)

Ta mère à poil devant le pristu?


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ta mère à poil devant le pristu?



poil au cul ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Juin 2009)

Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Bah tu fais comme le concombre, tu files sur Mac bidouille, ils sont plus élitistes (parait-il)
> Par contre, c'est curieux, zont pas les couilles d'écrire le nom en entier, c'est toujours Mac B, comme Agnès B... Bizzare... Ah l'élite, si seulement on pouvait les comprendre.



Non je suis bien ici, il y a tant de gens que j'apprécie .

Sinon là je suis :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:, vais-je tenir le coup ...

Je dois porter du vert dans ma pièce de théâtre , boarf ça porte pas malheur aux modérateurs .

Bonne journée les gars .


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ah l'élite, si seulement on pouvait les comprendre.



C'est à dire que si tu pouvais les comprendre, les réactions dans portfolio ne te surprendrai pas déjà.

Je vais pas refaire le couplet que PonkHead, Boodou et Yvos ont chacun leur tour exprimé, et qui en substance contient la même chose.

Pour résumer rapidement : Les séries, les tofs tous les jours plus par "obligation" que vraiment motivation, font inlassablement que s'en devient chiant.

Et du coup, je pense que si "l'automodération" n'est pas possible (preuve en est), une forme d'élitisme devient salvateur.

Moi j'ai la Horde© pour ça.


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est à dire que si tu pouvais les comprendre, les réactions dans portfolio ne te surprendrai pas déjà.
> 
> Je vais pas refaire le couplet que PonkHead, Boodou et Yvos ont chacun leur tour exprimé, et qui en substance contient la même chose.
> 
> ...



Deux choses. Primo, le problème initial n'était pas les séries mais le problème d'une macro selon boodou... Non seulement le commentaire était pas juste techniquement, mais ça aussi, ça gonfle. Raison pour laquelle je me suis permis d'intervenir alors qu'encore une fois je n'étais pas concerné (et que j'ai posté une photo en 8 jours et pas un sténopé pour le coup). 
Si élite vous êtes, il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas mais vous allez sûrement me répondre. Il existe sur la toile des milliers de site photo haut de gamme et professionnel... Pourquoi vous ne vous régalez pas de ça ou pourquoi vous en espérez autant de Portfolio?

Pour le reste, excuse moi d'être con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Deux choses. Primo, le problème initial n'était pas les séries mais le problème d'une macro selon boodou... Non seulement le commentaire était pas juste techniquement, mais ça aussi, ça gonfle. Raison pour laquelle je me suis permis d'intervenir alors qu'encore une fois je n'étais pas concerné (et que j'ai posté une photo en 8 jours et pas un sténopé pour le coup).
> Si élite vous êtes, il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas mais vous allez sûrement me répondre. Il existe sur la toile des milliers de site photo haut de gamme et professionnel... Pourquoi vous ne vous régalez pas de ça ou pourquoi vous en espérez autant de Portfolio?
> 
> Pour le reste, excuse moi d'être con.



Vu que je n'ai rien contre toi, qu'il n'existe (à ma connaissance du moins) aucun contentieux entre nous, que je ne suis pas participant assidu aux forums de portefolio, et donc qu'à priori tu ne peux pas me suspecter d'être "partisan" ici, je vais tenter, afin d'alléger un peu l'ambiance qui s'alourdit à vue d'il, de t'expliquer ce que tu semble ne pas comprendre : ces forums sont ce que veulent en faire ceux qui y participent, tant que ça reste dans les limites des conditions d'utilisations par tous acceptées (couramment appelées "la charte").

Ça signifie simplement qu'un ne peut pas avoir raison contre tous les autres, c'est une forme de relativité !

Alors, comme disent les (grands) bretons : let it be !


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2009)

N'a pas dit élite, n'a dit élitiste.

Dans le premier cas, il y aurait une forme de condescendance à se considérer comme supérieur.

Alors que dans le second, il y a une volonté de ne pas être emmerdé par des indésirables, vu que c'est de moins en moins possible sur le reste de macgé, malheureusement.

Qui à dit que j'en espérais (je ne vais parler que pour moi) autant de portfolio que d'un site photo (je suis sur Eos Numérique depuis un bail) ? Personne. Moi j'attend juste dans portfolio, comme dans tout macgé, que les différents intervenants se posent des questions avant de participer.

"Postez vos plus belles photos" Y'a quoi qui n'est pas compris dans le titre ?
"Plus belles", ça sous entend que c'est vraiment celles qui déchirent sa reum, qui se dégagent vraiment du lot, quelque soit le niveau technique photo, ou le matos dont on dispose. C'est bien là que ça pose soucis visiblement. Les gens ne se posent pas la question, et postent leur photo.

Tout comme les charlots qui ouvrent des topics trofendar© au bar.

Tout comme les judgedred qui ne font pas mieux que ceux qu'ils blâment.

Ils me fatiguent, et je suis loin d'être le seul manifestement.

Et non, je n'excuse pas quelqu'un conscient d'être con.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

Benjamin, tu sais quoi ? là, je me dis qu'on pourrait pitêt mettre une nouvelle annexe au bar, à côté du comptoir et de la salle de jeu. On appellerait ça "O.K. Corral" ! 

Bon, les gars, pour poursuivre dans les clichés (normal puisqu'on parle de Porte Folio :rateau, si vous mettiez un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes 

Allez,  on respire un bon coup et on passe à aut'chose !


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et non, je n'excuse pas quelqu'un conscient d'être con.



*tu sais que je t'aime toi ? :love: surtout quand tu revêts ta cape de patochu :love: que backcat :love: t'a acheté pour noël ! ah je te kiffe mon ptit télémaque ! :love:* _(comprenne qui pourra inside)_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Là j'ai perdu toute illusion sur l'espèce humaine après avoir lu les messages de Portfolio



_sont pas très coriaces les nouveaux modos   
_
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _sont pas très coriaces les nouveaux modos
> _



Finiront répondeur au S.A.V.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _sont pas très coriaces les nouveaux modos
> _
> :love:



Mais si, un modo qui *garde* ses illusions n'est pas très coriace, mais s'il les perd, alors il peut faire aussi bien que toi ou Chaton en votre temps


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> _sont pas très coriaces les nouveaux modos
> _
> :love:



j'ai juste dit que j'avais perdu mes illusions, ça veut pas dire que je ne vais pas finir par sévir


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2009)

Oué, paske là, tu fais vraiment p'tit bras


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> j'ai juste dit que j'avais perdu mes illusions, ça veut pas dire que je ne vais pas finir par sévir



Du sang, des boyaux, de la rate et du cerveau !!...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juin 2009)

et du cul bordel ! _non parce que là, la réconciliation ne peut s&#8217;envisager que sur l&#8217;oreiller_


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juin 2009)

Euh, et la charte ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> et du cul bordel !



Ça...
C'est dans autoportrait !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, et la charte ?


il a mis les doigts dedans.


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, paske là, tu fais vraiment p'tit bras




Ma technique nouvelle de ce matin  :

je supprime TOUT nouveau message.


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2009)

Cool, je ne serais plus le seul modo que biblarelou considérera comme abusant de ses pouvoirs


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2009)

Les problèmes de portfolio sont réels mais quand même surtout sujet à des bouffées de chaleur épisodiques. Il faut prendre en compte l'arrivée des orages, etc. 

Sur le fond, ça me semble difficile de contenter tout le monde et les autres 

Juste quelques remarques :
- c'est vrai que le même genre de photo tout les jours (sténopés, paysages, insectes, etc.) ça peut gonfler
- d'un autre côté, il y a plein de gens qui photographient surtout des paysages D) ou surtout des insectes ou surtout des zones urbaines ou que sais-je encore. Ça me parait difficile de dire à celui qui photographie un insecte que le lendemain, il doit faire une photo de sport pour éviter de se répéter  Avoir un thème de prédilection me semble difficilement répréhensible. Le problème serait plutôt de poster tous les jours. Mais, ceci dit, certains postent 10 photos en 10 jours puis n'en postent plus d'un moment, c 'est comme la météo, faut un peu faire avec.
- pour la macro, on peut toujours relancer un vieux débat : je rappelle que certains considéraient que ne devaient être dans le fil macro que de "vraies" macros : donc au rapport 1/1 au moins. La plupart des macros dans "vos plus belles photos" ne sont pas des vraies macros. Faut-il créer un fil "vos proxiphotos" ? 
- le seul point incontournable, c'est le tri : ne pas poster systématiquement , ça ne peut pas faire de mal de le répéter  Pour le reste, les goûts et les couleurs resteront, est-ce vraiment regrettable, d'ailleurs ? des questions insolubles.

Un bon coup de gueule des modos plus un bon orage et la baisse des températures devraient rafraîchir les esprits


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Cool, je ne serais plus le seul modo que biblarelou considérera comme abusant de ses pouvoirs



t'façons on est tous des fachos, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ma technique nouvelle de ce matin  :
> 
> je supprime TOUT nouveau message.



C'est effectivement petit bras pour un modo de choc : un modo de choc supprime, non seulement les nouveaux messages mais aussi les anciens 
Tu es trop gentil, Yvos (enfin pas forcément dans l'absolu mais par rapport à certains de tes prédécesseurs )


----------



## rizoto (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'façons on est tous des fachos, c'est bien connu.



Et vous portez tous l'uniforme qui va bien ?


----------



## Baracca (5 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis quel défouloir :affraid:  
Si c'est pour qu'il est moins de post dans Portofolio, et bien c'est réussi 
Il ne manque plus qu'a a attendre d'admirer des photos qui déchirent ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Et vous portez tous l'uniforme qui va bien ?



Chemise noire et Doc Marteens coquées font partie du package quand on devient modo (en plus des ordis à l'oeil)


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que cette histoire qui dure depuis des semaines, à propos d'un différent sur la vision d'un forum est amusante.
Je me dis qu'un posteur qui depuis des semaines, pratiquement a chaque post, balance des propos plus ou moins critiques (dans le meilleur des cas) envers la modération et est toujours en possibilité de le faire n'a pas grand chose comme arguments pour prétendre que les verts sont des abrutis qui font régner la loi et la terreur.
Je me dis, comme Pascal77, que si on est seul contre tous, c'est qu'il y a probablement un problème qui ne vient pas des "tous". Ou alors on pense être bien supérieur aux "tous", ce qui est toujours possible.
Je me dis que si je ne suis pas bien quelque part, je vais ailleurs.
Je me dis que tout le monde peut se planter, et que normalement ce genre de soucis doit se résoudre rapidement quand on a affaire a des gens dotés d'une intelligence moyenne.

Je me dis tout ca sans volonté de polémique(s), ou de recherche de "coupable(s)". Je constate, c'est tout.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que cette histoire qui dure depuis des semaines, à propos d'un différent sur la vision d'un forum est amusante.
> Je me dis qu'un posteur qui depuis des semaines, pratiquement a chaque post, balance des propos plus ou moins critiques (dans le meilleur des cas) envers la modération et est toujours en possibilité de le faire n'a pas grand chose comme arguments pour prétendre que les verts sont des abrutis qui font régner la loi et la terreur.
> Je me dis, comme Pascal77, que si on est seul contre tous, c'est qu'il y a probablement un problème qui ne vient pas des "tous". Ou alors on pense être bien supérieur aux "tous", ce qui est toujours possible.
> Je me dis que si je ne suis pas bien quelque part, je vais ailleurs.
> ...


Tiens !... 
C'est pas con, ce que tu dis !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens !...
> C'est pas con, ce que tu dis !...



Arrête de faire de la lèche aux roses, ils sont pires que les verts


----------



## maiwen (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de faire de la lèche aux roses, ils sont pires que les verts



en plus, les roses ... ça pique


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> en plus, les roses ... ça pique



Ca, c'est ta vie privée, hein


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

C'est pas rose : c'est violet, bordel ! 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de faire de la lèche aux roses, ils sont pires que les verts



De plus il faut écrire : *il* est pire que les verts ! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (5 Juin 2009)

Un peu rose quand même non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Un peu rose quand même non ?




ouais, quand même!


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Un peu rose quand même non ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> ouais, quand même!



Je sens que dans peu de temps il va y avoir appel à 2 nouveaux modérateurs...  



maiwen a dit:


> en plus, les roses ... ça pique



Hélas je n'ai pas encore eu le privilège d'avoir ta joue contre la mienne, mais tu es dans la vérité !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je sens que dans peu de temps il va y avoir appel à 2 nouveaux modérateurs...




Tu vois ce que je disais? Les roses ils sont à l'extrème-droite de ces fachos de modos


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu vois ce que je disais? Les roses ils sont à l'extrème-droite de ces fachos de modos



Tellement à droite que parfois ils font le tour complet et se retrouvent dans le dos desdits verts. Mais ca, c'est surtout dans la salle de repos. Et Fabulous en sait quelque chose !  :love:


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Là je me dis quel défouloir :affraid:
> Si c'est pour qu'il est moins de post dans Portofolio, et bien c'est réussi
> Il ne manque plus qu'a a attendre d'admirer des photos qui déchirent ...



Tu fais à mon avis une erreur d'appréciation. Tout le monde peut participer mais il est demandé un minimum de respect :

- respect pour ceux qui font l'effort de participer, ce qui suppose qu'un certain nombre d'appréciations négatives soient distillées avec parcimonie. Et si ce n'est pas le cas, vous/nous sommes assez grands pour nous défendre ;

- respect pour ceux qui essaient de respecter l'esprit qui existe encore sur ce forum. Celui de partager quelque chose de partageable. Ceci implique de garder un regard critique sur ce qu'on écrit et sur ce qu'on poste, un peu de modestie et ne peut être que bénéfique sur la qualité de production des photos. Et je constate qu'il y a, quand même, une tentation à la facilité. 

- respect pour ceux qui regardent: oh, ils peuvent aller voir ailleurs  mais ils peuvent aussi aspirer à voir des choses intéressantes. Et surtout, on pourrait dire dans ce cas aux posteurs de photos au kilomètre que le web leur est grand ouvert également. Donc inutile de rentrer sur ce terrain.

J'ai un naturel tolérant sur ces questions car je n'ai ni l'oeil aiguisé ni les compétences d'Alem  mais je m'explique assez facilement et comprends largement les critiques frontales dernièrement apparues.

C'est un équilibre difficile qui suppose que chacun se modère un peu. Ceux qui rentrent dans le lard des autres (il y a manifestement des contentieux sous-jacents), ceux qui postent tout le temps tous les jours des "plus belles photos" qui, objectivement, sont vides, ceux qui distillent des provocations récurrentes, etc. 

Tout le monde acceptera qu'une photo loupée, sans sujet, vide de tout, soit postée dans PVPBP parce que les niveaux sont variables mais il n'est quand même pas impossible de demander à ce que ce ne soit pas trop récurrent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tellement à droite que parfois ils font le tour complet et se retrouvent dans le dos desdits verts. Mais ca, c'est surtout dans la salle de repos. Et Fabulous en sait quelque chose !  :love:



Moi j'ai toujours cru qu'en partant par la droite, on revenait obligatoirement par la gauche.
Cette histoire de revenir par derrière me surprend.
J'avoue ne pas comprendre. Il reste des points à éclaircir.
Quand aux allusions salaces de Monsieur Mok, je ne cautionne pas. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Arrête de faire de la lèche aux roses, ils sont pires que les verts


Tss, tsss...
Me foutait d'sa gueule, c'est tout !... 
Si toi aussi, tu n'arrives plus à lire les posts correctement, va falloir consulter !... 
Tu demand'ras l'adresse de son toubib à l'Amoque (s'il s'en souvient), il est spécialisé (le toubib) dans les traitements pour les "vieux beaux"... 


=>[]


----------



## Lalla (5 Juin 2009)

Bon, moi je me déconnecte...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> des photos qui déchirent ...



Après déchirer des photos, des photos qui déchirent.


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours cru qu'en partant par la droite, on revenait obligatoirement par la gauche.
> Cette histoire de revenir par derrière me surprend.



Force est d'avouer que tu avais l'air surpris ! 



tirhum a dit:


> Tss, tsss...
> Me foutait d'sa gueule, c'est tout !...
> Si toi aussi, tu n'arrives plus à lire les posts correctement, va falloir consulter !...
> Tu demand'ras l'adresse de son toubib à l'Amoque (s'il s'en souvient), il est spécialisé (le toubib) dans les traitements pour les "vieux beaux"...
> ...



A l'extrême limite, vieux, je veux bien. Mais beau, surement pas : même le doc a refusé, c'est dire ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Force est d'avouer que tu avais l'air surpris !



C'est toujours surprenant d'être heurté par un déambulateur
 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A l'extrême limite, vieux, je veux bien. Mais beau, surement pas : même le doc a refusé, c'est dire ! :rateau:


Ah murde... 
C'est quoi la prochaine étape, si même Doc ne veut pas de toi ?!...


----------



## Amok (5 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah murde...
> C'est quoi la prochaine étape, si même Doc ne veut pas de toi ?!...



Bah que je donne de l'argent au doc pour qu'il accepte !


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

_" Predictability: Does the Flap of a Butterfly's Wings in Brazil Set off a Tornado in Texas?_ "
(Edward Lorenz)

On peut se poser la question


----------



## Luc G (5 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> - respect pour ceux qui font l'effort de participer, ce qui suppose qu'un certain nombre d'appréciations négatives soient distillées avec parcimonie. Et si ce n'est pas le cas, vous/nous sommes assez grands pour nous défendre ;
> 
> - respect pour ceux qui essaient de respecter l'esprit qui existe encore sur ce forum. Celui de partager quelque chose de partageable. Ceci implique de garder un regard critique sur ce qu'on écrit et sur ce qu'on poste, un peu de modestie et ne peut être que bénéfique sur la qualité de production des photos. Et je constate qu'il y a, quand même, une tentation à la facilité.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (5 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que cette histoire qui dure depuis des semaines, à propos d'un différent sur la vision d'un forum est amusante.
> Je me dis qu'un posteur qui depuis des semaines, pratiquement a chaque post, balance des propos plus ou moins critiques (dans le meilleur des cas) envers la modération et est toujours en possibilité de le faire n'a pas grand chose comme arguments pour prétendre que les verts sont des abrutis qui font régner la loi et la terreur.
> Je me dis, comme Pascal77, que si on est seul contre tous, c'est qu'il y a probablement un problème qui ne vient pas des "tous". Ou alors on pense être bien supérieur aux "tous", ce qui est toujours possible.
> Je me dis que si je ne suis pas bien quelque part, je vais ailleurs.
> ...



Pour corroborer ces dires:

Si vous faites un petit tour dans nombre de profils des utilisateurs qui postent dans Portfolio, vous y découvrirez de nombreux conseils, des interrogations, des demandes, des éclaircissements postés par d'autres participants au sujet de la qualité des photographies. Sans compter les MP qui ne nous sont pas accessibles.

C'est là qu'elle se trouve, la pédagogie. Et comme pour toute pédagogie, il faut du temps pour qu'elle porte ses fruits. Et peut-être qu'elle portera ses fruits ailleurs que sur MacGé et que personne ici n'en profitera. Mais qu'importe?

Par contre, voler dans les plumes de quelqu'un parce qu'il ne parvient pas à être au niveau attendu en terme de qualité technique ou d'intérêt de l'image (ou, et ça me parait plus grave, parce qu'il ne partage pas les mêmes gouts), cela n'a jamais été efficace en terme de changement transversal de comportement. Oh bien sûr: "si vous les humiliez un peu, ils ont tendance à bien se comporter par la suite". Certes, mais pas avec tout le monde et pour ceux avec qui ça fonctionne, ce n'est pas pour ça qu'ils vont transférer ce comportement dans un autre contexte ni surtout qu'ils vont réellement réfléchir. La plupart du temps, ils n'auront pas compris pourquoi ils doivent faire ça. Ils seront seulement conditionnés.

Je me rappelle d'une discussion portant sur le même principe il y a quelques années mais à propos des sujets de fils de discussion. Si ma mémoire est bonne, c'était DocÉvil (toujours lui) qui écrivait un truc du genre: "si vous trouvez les sujets navrants, créez-en donc des intéressants".

Élapator.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Et si on faisait passer enfin Postez vos plus belles photos de 1 par jour à une par semaine ou quinzaine ? Je suis persuadé que ça serait moins pénible. On a fait 8 ans de pvpbp avec la limite de 1 par jour sans excès ou presque, en tout cas, très peu. Là, on a une nouvelle secte de maniaques qui ne joue qu'à ça&#8230; UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! UNE PAR JOUR !!! VIIIIIIITE !!! Avec l'excuse foireuse suivante : "Ah mais je sélectionne, moi !!! Je fais 200 argentiques + 750 numériques + 3 rolls de sténopé chaque jour, alors, croyez-moi ! 1 seule photo, c'est de la sélection, je le jure !!!".
Le forum est effectivement ouvert à tout le monde oui&#8230; Mais qui avait prévu que "tout le monde", c'était aussi "ça" ? :mouais:

Les meilleurs photographes (avis subjectif, soit&#8230 sont ceux qui nous apprennent quelque chose avec leur vision. Ceux-là font du bien aux autres en montrant des photos à quelle fréquence selon vous ? jp ? Amok ? Alèm ? Dendrimère ? Yvos ? Picouto ? (J'en passe, ça me lourde les énumérations&#8230

A quoi peuvent bien servir ces diarrhées photographiques ???? (je l'ai déjà utilisé ailleurs, je sais&#8230
- Regardez et dites moi si je progresse depuis 3 ans et 1095 photos postées ?
- J'ai le droit, alors je mets une photo par jour !!!
- J'ai mis plein de photos sur un site, je suis un photographe, d'ailleurs, je le montre à chaque dîner de famille avec papy et mamie et mes enfants me regardent la bouche ouverte et l'&#339;il qui pleure&#8230;
- J'ai rien trouvé d'autre à foutre pour meubler mon oisiveté
- J'ai dénombré 43 membres qui pensent comme moi et me filent des coups de boule verts, ce qui prouve que j'ai raison.

Et surtout, "ceux qui ne m'aiment pas font chier le monde"&#8230;

Ces attitudes sont pitoyables et éc&#339;urantes. Et en plus, vous osez parler d'avoir des couilles&#8230;  C'est minable, même, derrière un écran. Minable.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant j'ai le vague à l'âme, désolé de vous déranger dans vos discussions.

Par contre notre représentation fut un succès.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

"Dites-le avec des fleurs" - Hein Boodou ?
Hé hé.

Nan sinon, moi aussi j'aime bien l'école des fans, mettre un 10 à tout le monde, c'est super !
Faut pas froisser, hein ?
Faut être compréhensif et tolérant, c'est vrai que se voir dire que sa photo penchée et floue est moche, y en a trop qui se sont pendus pour moins que ça...

Faut pas dire quand on n'aime pas.
Faut poster un truc bien à la place - la positive attitude.
LorieGénération.
Pas de bol, j'ai pas une idée de sujet tip-top à chaque fois que je lis une connerie ici - j'aimerais bien, remarquez...

Bon, bref.

Là ?
Maintenant ?
Je vais aller préparer la mousse au chocolat pour ce soir - ça c'est parfait, sans intérêt, sans polémique, bien transparent - la dernière goutte dans le grand violon.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais aller préparer la mousse au chocolat pour ce soir - ça c'est parfait, sans intérêt, sans polémique



Ca dépend si tu la fais au chocolat au lait ou au chocolat noir...


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

Tant que c'est ton plus beau chocolat du jour, ça va 

Fais en quand même moins de 150 kg...au delà je supprime


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

6 oeufs, une tablette de chocolat noir pâtissier à 64% et c'est tout.

Mais relax, je n'en ferais pas une par jour.
Et je suis obligé de lui garder l'horizon droit, sinon elle me finit sur les pompes et c'est du gâchis !




En même temps j'écoute le dernier CANDLEMASS à donf toutes fenêtres ouvertes et le premier voisin qui vient se plaindre, je lui dit que j'ai le droit à un album par jour et que si ça lui plaît pas il a qu'à écouter autre chose ou mettre à donf un album tip-top moumoute !
J'ai bon ?

(Hé ! Y déchire le CANDLEMASS !!)


----------



## yvos (5 Juin 2009)

Tu les mets dans *FrigidR*, tes mousses, pour qu'on puisse les voir?


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Dites-le avec des fleurs" - Hein Boodou ?
> Hé hé.



"Le monde entier est un cactus,
Il est impossible de s'asseoir &#8230;" 
(sauf si c'est une source de plaisir, dans ce cas bien-sûr &#8230 

Marrant comme une petite réflexion somme toute anodine peut créer quelques soubresauts sur les forums &#8230; 
Bon maintenant "je vous demande de vous arrêter !"  
(merde, je me dois de trouver une photo _qui déchire sa race_ pour pas avoir l'air d'une sombre merde non ? :mouais::sleep: )




PonkHead a dit:


> Là ?
> Maintenant ?
> Je vais aller préparer la mousse au chocolat pour ce soir - ça c'est parfait, sans intérêt, sans polémique, bien transparent - la dernière goutte dans le grand violon.



En même tant avec quelques gouttes de LSD ta mousse &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Ah mais attends ! ce mouvement n'est pas le tien !  il perdure depuis de tristes nombreux mois, et tu n'as fait que le rejoindre, sans le vouloir


----------



## boodou (5 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah mais attends ! ce mouvement n'est pas le tien !  il perdure depuis de tristes nombreux mois, et tu n'as fait que le rejoindre, sans le vouloir



Sans le vouloir, sans le vouloir


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2009)

_aheum&#8230;

kof kof !


nan rien, j'passais&#8230; j'i vu d'la lumière&#8230;*je repars hein&#8230; vais aller à un vernissage moi, pis yaura des jolies femmes, du bon vin, des gens biens et de belles peintures, ça me permettra d'oublier que j'ai jadis, etc&#8230;_

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Chemise noire et Doc Marteens coquées font partie du package quand on devient modo (en plus des ordis à l'oeil)



j'ai toujours cette tenue mais ce serait bien de pas généraliser doc marten's = fachos*c'est trop approximatif 

Certains aimant bien les restaurants alsaciens ici ne portent pas de doc martens


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> doc marten's = fachos



*OUAIS!!!
ET ALORS ?!!?
ÇA GÊNE QUELQU'UN ?!!?*


----------



## kisbizz (5 Juin 2009)

là je sur le point de demontrer que la tof posté par  mado ( un poirier nu) a eté posté par elle (donc une femme) et pas a mon intention


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUAIS!!!
> ET ALORS ?!!?
> ÇA GÊNE QUELQU'UN ?!!?*



ouais, moi, porteur de doc marten's


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2009)

la je me demande pourquoi je suis revenu des courses avec un faux filet de 400g et d'un pack hoegaarden alors que  j'étais parti acheter du jus d'orange pour le petit dej  :hein: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me demande pourquoi je suis revenu des courses avec un faux filet de 400g et d'un pack hoegaarden alors que  j'étais parti acheter du jus d'orange pour le petit dej  :hein: :rateau:



 T'as oublié la ficelle.


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as oublié la ficelle.



non, il n'y en avait pas, je viens de manger le faux filet d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## Nobody (5 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan sinon, moi aussi j'aime bien l'école des fans, mettre un 10 à tout le monde, c'est super !
> Faut pas froisser, hein ?
> Faut être compréhensif et tolérant, c'est vrai que se voir dire que sa photo penchée et floue est moche, y en a trop qui se sont pendus pour moins que ça...
> 
> ...




Tu n'y es pas du tout.

Il s'agit simplement d'être conscient qu'il n'y a pas de production débile.

Il n'y a que différents niveaux de maitrise.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Juin 2009)

Là je m'dis que Mirka va accoucher dimanche si Roger continue comme ça :affraid:


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2009)

Bon y a déjà à disserter sur la réflexion de nobody... Sinon, faudra aussi m'expliquer ce qu'est la majorité? Celle qui braille (plus fort que le reste)? 
Les qualificatifs d'absolu et relatif, notions mathématiques... non? 

Je dois dire que vous lire est assez jubilatoire (mon côté Monsieur Pouce sûrement) car effectivement, les photos penchées à notre époque ce n'est plus tolérable. Curieusement, le faisant remarquer à un participant habillé de vert, les deux posts diparurent par un coup de baguette magique (notez que j'ai rien contre les verts, le football j'y connais rien). non rien, ça m'a fait marrer. Alors effectivement, ce n'est peut être pas la majorité, mais il y a bien deux poids deux mesures. Et ça, ce n'est pas dans ma culture. L'un en prend une, avec chasse en meute à volonté, l'autre, on supprime discrètement (Mr Amok, avec tout le respect, un ti commentaire?)

Tout ça, parce qu'in fine, je voudrais bien arriver à comprendre le plaisir qu'on peut avoir à lyncher quelqu'un sur un fil (je parle pas de moi, in fine, ça me retombe sur la gueule parce que je la ramène mais bon... je vous l'ai dit, je m'en cogne). Mon propos n'est pas non plus de débattre des règles, ce n'est pas ma place. A priori, certains s'en sentent investis... dont acte.

Pour le reste, Le texte de Mr Yvos est parfait, je sais en prendre ma part


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2009)

Là, je viens de lire l'échange concernant pvpbp.

Ça me rappelle que l'autre jour j'y ai posté un truc, une remarque en disant que j'allais revenir avec une image. Le weekend avait été fructueux en shoot. Alors j'ai déchargé quelques brut, passé au développement et finalement, l'intention était là mais rien ne me satisfaisais. Oh bien sûr j'aurais pu balancer la meilleure d'entre toutes, seulement je me suis retenu. C'était une photo prise de près, façon macro, sans l'être puisque j'ai un bridge. En plus, comme la discussion de pvpbp portait sur la macro qui devrait être ailleurs j'ai lâché l'affaire.

Par contre, après cette lecture, je me dis que je vous la collerait bien ici cette image. Loin de pvpbp et pvpbm, je ne risque rien à vous la montrer. Oh bien sûr je pourrais tout aussi bien la poster dans côté cuisine, histoire que vous me disiez ce qui ne colle pas, ce qui m'a empêché de la mettre dans _ces sanctuaire à images_. Mais je préfère vous le dire moi-même.


Les premières fraises du jardin allaient être récoltées le soir même. Alors j'ai pris cette scène de fruits rouges entouré de verdure. Je l'ai succinctement nettoyée avant, première erreur, la prochaine fois j'agirais plus méthodiquement. Trop de fruits blettes ou abîmés, de brindilles mal organisées et de feuilles pas assez courbées.

Ensuite, j'ai choisi le contre-jour, histoire d'avoir une belle couleur rouge et un vert tendre marié sur ce lit de substrat, tout en laissant un peu de ce soleil écrasant. Et bien je ne suis pas content de ce rouge, il tire sur le vert. C'est évident puisque le soleil éclaire la scène en traversant les feuilles. Et la touche de jaune au fond assombrit le premier plan que les fruits pas encore mûrs n'éclaircit. La prochaine fois, je m'abriterais derrière le tronc, ou son ombre.

Et pour finir, rapport au matériel employé, j'ai dû recadrer l'image car le viseur décale légèrement la scène, et le capteur saisi plus de pixels que l'écran n'en montre. Enfin, là encore, je pouvais tout à fait incliner légèrement la scène vers la droite histoire de redresser les fruits et les stolons.








Et sinon, comme on est dans le culinaire. Je vous conseille l'ananas frais en accompagnement de la mousse au chocolat (la recette de PonkHead, car les autres versions, j'aime pas). C'est un régal pour les papilles et pour la texture en bouche.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Magnifique ta photo en tout cas 

Une bonne mousse au chocolat, j'en rêve .

Sinon ici pour une fois je me suis réveillé à une heure convenable (7h) et je crois que je vais aller me dépenser après toutes les émotions d'hier (pas d'ici bien sûr), ça va me faire le plus grand bien ...

Bon samedi à tous.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que cette histoire qui dure depuis des semaines, à propos d'un différent sur la vision d'un forum est amusante.
> Je me dis qu'un posteur qui depuis des semaines, pratiquement a chaque post, balance des propos plus ou moins critiques (dans le meilleur des cas) envers la modération et est toujours en possibilité de le faire n'a pas grand chose comme arguments pour prétendre que les verts sont des abrutis qui font régner la loi et la terreur.
> Je me dis, comme Pascal77, que si on est seul contre tous, c'est qu'il y a probablement un problème qui ne vient pas des "tous". Ou alors on pense être bien supérieur aux "tous", ce qui est toujours possible.
> Je me dis que si je ne suis pas bien quelque part, je vais ailleurs.
> ...


Je pense qu'il n'a qu'une solution viable. Moi. 


Après tout, je suis bien supérieur à chacun d'entre vous.


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique ta photo en tout cas



bah non, elle n'est pas magnifique. 

tu veux une critique photo Corentin ? Ce qui pêche* le plus : la composition. La composition, le cadre, c'est la base. Le reste n'est que technique alors que cette fameuse composition dépend du domaine esthétique. Il y a trop de choses à lire dans cette image, trop d'informations, pas de punctum, pas de lignes de forces à part un H vert inquiétant, trop de choses inutiles qui viennent perturber la lecture. On s'y perd et on perd l'image.

après techniquement, trop de choses nettes mais comment faire autrement avec un bridge.

si vous saviez à quel point je ne pense jamais technique quand je fais une photo même réalisée en manuel (99% de mes photos) il n'y a que sur ma chambre que ça me prend encore un peu de temps (mais phase d'apprentissage oblige). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'a qu'une solution viable. Moi.



Ah ? on peut te rouler dessus ?!     




Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Après tout, je suis bien supérieur à chacun d'entre vous.



un petit côté Sarko chez toi aussi par la taille, non ? 



ps : non, je ne suis plus jamais allé dans Portfolio et je m'en porte mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> un petit côté Sarko chez toi&#8230; aussi par la taille, non ?



Euuuh &#8230; Techniquement parlant, là, c'est lequel des deux qui doit t'assigner pour injure ? Sarko, ou LaTronche ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> bah non, elle n'est pas &#8220;magnifique&#8221;.
> 
> tu veux une critique photo Corentin ? Ce qui pêche* le plus : la composition. La composition, le cadre, c'est la base. Le reste n'est que &#8220;technique&#8221; alors que cette fameuse composition dépend du domaine esthétique. Il y a trop de choses &#8220;à lire&#8221; dans cette image, trop d'informations, pas de punctum, pas de lignes de forces à part un &#8220;H vert&#8221; inquiétant, trop de choses inutiles qui viennent perturber la lecture. On s'y perd et on perd l'image.
> 
> ...


Hum. 

Pour la proposition n°1, je suis multi-tâches. 
Pour la n°2, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de _gna gna gna_?


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> si vous saviez à quel point je ne pense jamais



C'est bien ce que je pensais, t'es vraiment mou du bulbe


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh  Techniquement parlant, là, c'est lequel des deux qui doit t'assigner pour injure ? Sarko, ou LaTronche ?



Bah si j'en crois la jurisprudence Morano, c'est Sarko parce qu'il est le plus petit des deux !! (Ouh le menteur !)



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hum.
> 
> Pour la proposition n°1, je suis multi-tâches.
> Pour la n°2, c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de _gna gna gna_?



pour la proposition n°1 : oui, je sais ! 
pour la proposition n°2 :rhooo, susceptible va ! 



yvos a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais, t'es vraiment mou du bulbe



pis que tu ne crois ! je fais tout à l'il moi !


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

On est tous réveillé de bon matin (et du bon pied) ? 



vleroy a dit:


> Le texte de Mr Yvos est parfait, je sais en prendre ma part



Bah voilà. Il suffisait donc que cela vienne de lui pour être entendu  comme quoi la modération (pour ne pas dire ici la médiation) c'est utile.



aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, après cette lecture, je me dis que je vous la collerait bien ici cette image. Loin de pvpbp et pvpbm, je ne risque rien à vous la montrer. Oh bien sûr je pourrais tout aussi bien la poster dans côté cuisine, histoire que vous me disiez ce qui ne colle pas, ce qui m'a empêché de la mettre dans _ces sanctuaire à images_.



Personne n'a parlé de sanctuaire non ? 




alèm a dit:


> La composition, le cadre, c'est la base. Le reste n'est que technique alors que cette fameuse composition dépend du domaine esthétique.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Personne n'a parlé de sanctuaire non ?



Je t'accorde que le terme est un peu fort et mal approprié pour parler d'un portfolio mais sur le coup je n'ai pas réalisé


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

Par contre, il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas. Certains critiquent l'abus de photos prises au sténopé. Or, il ne s'agit que d'une sorte d'appareil. Si l'on suit cette critique, alors ne faut-il pas regretter aussi l'emploi abusif des appareils numériques ou argentiques?


Expliquez-moi ça.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Juin 2009)

Nan, c'est juste parce que c'est vleroy.


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

Et sinon vous faites quoi là maintenant ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2009)

Là ?!...
Je tape sur mon clavier...
Pour écrire ce post...
Étonnant, nan ?!...


----------



## yvos (6 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Je dois dire que vous lire est assez jubilatoire (mon côté Monsieur Pouce sûrement) car effectivement, les photos penchées à notre époque ce n'est plus tolérable. Curieusement, le faisant remarquer à un participant habillé de vert, les deux posts diparurent par un coup de baguette magique (notez que j'ai rien contre les verts, le football j'y connais rien). non rien, ça m'a fait marrer. Alors effectivement, ce n'est peut être pas la majorité, mais il y a bien deux poids deux mesures. Et ça, ce n'est pas dans ma culture. L'un en prend une, avec chasse en meute à volonté, l'autre, on supprime discrètement (Mr Amok, avec tout le respect, un ti commentaire?)
> 
> Tout ça, parce qu'in fine, je voudrais bien arriver à comprendre le plaisir qu'on peut avoir à lyncher quelqu'un sur un fil (je parle pas de moi, in fine, ça me retombe sur la gueule parce que je la ramène mais bon... je vous l'ai dit, je m'en cogne). Mon propos n'est pas non plus de débattre des règles, ce n'est pas ma place. A priori, certains s'en sentent investis... dont acte.
> 
> Pour le reste, Le texte de Mr Yvos est parfait, je sais en prendre ma part



Je viens de lire cela alors je te pose une question : 

Suis-je en cause? A quoi fais-tu référence exactement? C'est gentil de faire de l'esprit mais cela ne nuit pas d'être clair


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je viens de lire cela alors je te pose une question :
> 
> Suis-je en cause? A quoi fais-tu référence exactement? C'est gentil de faire de l'esprit mais cela ne nuit pas d'être clair


Ben...
Tes photos penchent et celles de l'Amoque ont des couleurs qui piquent les yeux... 
C'était pas ça, la question ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Juin 2009)

Et celles de jpmiss endorment...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Oh et puis non.
Crotte.

Là maintenant, je me dis enfin que j'ai mieux à foutre que de disserter sans fin sur PVPBP.

s'rait temps...


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

Ouais, t'as bien raison. Si tu as dit tout ce que tu avais à dire, ça sert à rien de le redire.  

Va plutôt continuer ton intéressante auto-promo dans "Demain, c'est loin".


----------



## vleroy (6 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je viens de lire cela alors je te pose une question :
> 
> Suis-je en cause? A quoi fais-tu référence exactement? C'est gentil de faire de l'esprit mais cela ne nuit pas d'être clair



ah non, tu n'es sûrement pas en cause.  Si je n'ai pas été assez clair, ta modération est un modèle du genre et tu le sais bien. J'ai d'ailleurs longtemps hésité à cause de cela d'intervenir en redondance à chaque fois que des commentaires acerbes apparaitraient. D'un sens, ça en fais chier nombreux à commencer par toi qui doit faire un brindouillet de ménage, mais bon, d'un autre côté, on ne peut pas laisser le mot forum se galvauder en cercle privé. Ma culture latiniste sûrement.
Je me dis en lisant la réponse d'Alèm à Aclr que finalement, il faut aller très loin pour avoir un peu d'entraide et de conseils de bon sens exprimé simplement... Dans d'autres sections du forum, c'est de base. La simplicité, ah la simplicité...

Vertu?


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant, soit je demande à benjamin de créer un forum « réagissez à portfolio » soit on peut considérer que de si beaux échanges &#8212; qui changent certes de « là maintenant je trais blanchette d&#8217;une main en repeignant la grange de l&#8217;autre » &#8212; ont réussis dans les grandes lignes à faire le tour du sujet, auquel cas on peut retourner à un activité normale, merci.

Pour la lassitude, la frustration et les incompréhensions voyez en privé merci.


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Là maintenant, soit je demande à benjamin de créer un forum « réagissez à portfolio » soit on peut considérer que de si beaux échanges &#8212; qui changent certes de « là maintenant je trais blanchette d&#8217;une main en repeignant la grange de l&#8217;autre » &#8212; ont réussis dans les grandes lignes à faire le tour du sujet, auquel cas on peut retourner à un activité normale, merci.
> 
> Pour la lassitude, la frustration et les incompréhensions voyez en privé merci.





pour un peu tu clôturerais la discussion !? 
au fait, c'est qui blanchette ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant je trais blanchette d&#8217;une main en repeignant la grange de l&#8217;autre



Là ménant, je me dis qu'il ne faut vraiment rien avoir d'autre à foutre de ses week ends


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2009)

Là, j'entends le brasier crépiter&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (6 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, j'entends le brasier crépiter



ah, on brûle qui finalement?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Je me dis en lisant la réponse d'Alèm à Aclr que finalement, il faut aller très loin pour avoir un peu d'entraide et de conseils de bon sens exprimé simplement... Dans d'autres sections du forum, c'est de base. La simplicité, ah la simplicité...



galerie-photo
​


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2009)

je viens de tester ça et ça n'a pas fonctionner :rateau:


----------



## havez (6 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de tester ça et ça n'a pas fonctionner :rateau:



Petite précision: ce n'est qu'un disque en plastique, pas un vrai CD


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pour Marx, c'est vrai
> Pour Hegel, il est ce qui en fait un homme
> Sans, le travail, l'homme resterait un animal
> Mais Marx est d'accord avec Hegel
> ...



Et aussi, et aussi, et surtout Hannah Arendt :love: :love: :love:
  



Bassman a dit:


> Cool, je ne serais plus le seul modo que biblarelou considérera comme abusant de ses pouvoirs



Avant yavait aussi Alèm


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2009)

là, j'enjoy mon Koss Porta Pro 25th Anniversary&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

Là, je vais aller chausser mon Porta Pro en lisant un article de Muziq avant de sombrer dans les bras de Morphée.


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2009)

Là, j'écoute les klaxons dans la ville, depuis un bon moment


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

je fait bouillir de l&#8217;eau en même temps que mes idées&#8230; je m&#8217;essaie au sonnet pour la seconde fois&#8230; tout cela va finir en nouvelle lettre morte&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de tester ça et ça n'a pas fonctionner :rateau:


Tu parles de la vidéo ou de ce qu'il y a à la fin ? 



 <- clic

-----

Moi j'écoute le bruit des pétards : ce n'est pas mieux que les klaxons de Luc G.

Peut-être des préparatifs (très) avancés pour le 14 juillet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Là j'ai très mal aux intestins et je dois aller voter merdum :hein:.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Juin 2009)

Là, je prépare des photos penchées, floues... mais belles pour PVPBP...


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant je me dis que je bannis le prochain qui vient mettre trois pièces dans le bousin à propos de _Postez vos plus belles photos_ !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> je dois aller voter merdum



Pourquoi voter merdum ?
Tu n'es pas obligé.

Puis, je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le nom du parti, c'est Modem, pas Merdum.
Quoi que.

A peine réveillé.
Va falloir aller voter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

Là ménant, je reviens de voter, et je me dis que la France aurait pu épargner quelques hectares de forêt en instaurant le vote électronique( mais je n'ai pas vu le bulletin "merdum" de Coco  ça doit être un parti belge :rateau !


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi voter merdum ?
> Tu n'es pas obligé.
> 
> Puis, je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris le nom du parti, c'est Modem, pas Merdum.
> ...



Corentin est Belge et il ne nous est pas possible de voter Modem chez nous.

Est-ce un bien? Est-ce un mal?


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

je viens de modifier un article de Wikipedia :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Corentin est Belge et il ne nous est pas possible de voter Modem chez nous.
> 
> Est-ce un bien? Est-ce un mal?



Ce qui serait bien, ça serait de pouvoir voter "*par* modem", surtout quand il pleut


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de modifier un article de Wikipedia :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2009)

La je vais aller voter

@nephou et aux autres : y'avait pas un fil qui s'intitulait 'je ne suis pas photographe, mais...' ou quelque chose d'approchant ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là ménant, je reviens de voter, et je me dis que la France aurait pu épargner quelques hectares de forêt en instaurant le vote électronique( mais je n'ai pas vu le bulletin "merdum" de Coco  ça doit être un parti belge :rateau !



J'imagine que les bulletins sont imprimés sur du papier recyclé.

Et le vote électronique, c'est bien gentil mais quid de la fiabilité du bousin ?

PS : a voté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'imagine que les bulletins sont imprimés sur du papier recyclé.



Remarque typique du canard qui ignore le "coût écologique" du recyclage du papier 



iDuck a dit:


> Et le vote électronique, c'est bien gentil mais quid de la fiabilité du bousin ?



Quand on voit la fiabilité du vote "papier", on se dit que ça aura de toute façon du mal à être pire, là au moins, ça serait plus difficile de "bourrer les urnes"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Remarque typique du canard qui ignore le "coût écologique" du recyclage du papier



De toutes façons la gestion des forêts est très bien gérée par les producteurs de papier européens et il n'y a pas de déforestation. 

Là maintenant je me prépare à aller voter dans le trou, j'irai à midi, il y a aura moins de monde dans le bureau :style:


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> PS : a voté.



Message subliminal?

=> A voté PS.


----------



## Lalla (7 Juin 2009)

Là, je pense...
Les Suisses se rendent aux urnes trois fois par année, en 2008 ils ont dû se prononcer sur 10 objets fédéraux et déjà 3 pour 2009, sans compter les objets cantonaux et communaux qui s'ajoutent régulièrement à la liste (une fois, il y avait 9 objets d'un coup) ni les élections des parlementaires aux différents niveaux... A 24 ans, j'ai sûrement plus voter que la majorité des français de 50 ans! :rateau:
Enfin bon, râlez (déjà qu'on vous donne le droit de choisir...), ça me fait marrer!


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> @nephou et aux autres : y'avait pas un fil qui s'intitulait 'je ne suis pas photographe, mais...' ou quelque chose d'approchant ?



Oui, il y avait quelque chose comme ça : cest dailleurs un fil ouvert et accessible via une recherche  allez, je ne suis pas chien.

_Je ne suis pas photographe_ : la discussion


----------



## tirhum (7 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Oui, il y avait quelque chose comme ça : cest dailleurs un fil ouvert et accessible via une recherche  allez, je ne suis pas chien.
> 
> _Je ne suis pas photographe_ : la discussion


Ou comment "mettre la poussière sous le tapis"...


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2009)

là, je pense que c'est toujours à celui qui pisse le plus loin&#8230; (suisse vs français, flamand vs wallon, marseillais vs parisiens)

et je sais qui va gagner&#8230;

et me demande pourquoi un mec de MacGé de droite me contacte pour être son pote sur facebook&#8230; doit pas bien avoir lu mes posts lui&#8230;

bon allez j'y retourne, j'ai des géants à voir sous la pluie moi&#8230; pis après faut aller danser avec les loups car les pinsons donnent un concert de guitares électriques&#8230;

pour gkatarn : me suis levé tellement tard que de toute façon, j'suis encore en tenue de nuit&#8230;  la prochaine, j'essaye de me coucher tôt !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi voter merdum ?
> Tu n'es pas obligé.



Non non je suis très content d'aller voter et comme le disait Nobody le vote est obligatoire en Belgique.

C'est juste que j'avais super mal au ventre, je croyais que c'était mes intestins mais en fait c'était parce que j'ai fait 600 abdos hier donc j'ai mis du Reflex Spray et ça va mieux.

Bon sinon là je viens de rentrer après avoir voter comme ça c'est fait pour qu'est-ce que je fais ménant .


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2009)

[DM]x9gv43_estuaire-a-nantes-les-pinsons-sont_news[/DM]

a voté "pinsons d'australie"​


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> Là, je pense...
> Les Suisses se rendent aux urnes trois fois par année, en 2008 ils ont dû se prononcer sur 10 objets fédéraux et déjà 3 pour 2009, sans compter les objets cantonaux et communaux qui s'ajoutent régulièrement à la liste (une fois, il y avait 9 objets d'un coup) ni les élections des parlementaires aux différents niveaux... A 24 ans, j'ai sûrement plus voter que la majorité des français de 50 ans! :rateau:
> Enfin bon, râlez (déjà qu'on vous donne le droit de choisir...), ça me fait marrer!



Oui, mais les français, ils n'ont pas la chance des suisses, eux, quand le pouvoir pense qu'ils pourraient donner (voire imposer) leur avis, il ne leur demande surtout pas de voter, seuls les députés peuvent donner leur avis, parce que eux, si leur avis ne convient pas, on les fait re-voter jusqu'à ce qu'il convienne (cf : HADOPI pour un exemple récent)  :mouais:

Note pour Corentin : En France aussi, voter est obligatoire, c'est juste que souvent, ça arrange bien nos gouvernants, l'abstention, alors, ils n'ont prévu aucune sanction contre ceux qui ne respectent pas cette obligation !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quand on voit la fiabilité du vote "papier", on se dit que ça aura de toute façon du mal à être pire, là au moins, ça serait plus difficile de "bourrer les urnes"



Il y a eu de grosses contestations sur le vote électronique in situ (dans le bureau de vote). Et tu es sans doute au moins aussi bien placé que moi pour savoir que la techonolgie n'est pas infaillible.

Alors certes, le vote papier n'est pas infaillible non plus et on n'est pas à l'abri de bulletins de vote cachés dans des chaussettes mais je pense que c'est encore à l'heure actuelle ce qu'on a de plus fiable en France.



Nobody a dit:


> => À voté PS.



C'est bien d'être allé voter.


----------



## Nobody (7 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est bien d'être allé voter.



En Belgique, le vote est obligatoire, même si: "Un électeur sur dix ne se rendra pas aux urnes ce dimanche. Cette décision est toutefois sans risque car le parquet nentame jamais de poursuite." (source)

En réalité, je voulais dire que ton post était peut-être un message subliminal qui disait que TU avais voté PS. Et comme nous avons tous vu ton engagement dans le fil "Européenne 2009"...


----------



## claud (7 Juin 2009)

1° il faut voter !

2° il faut découvrir le «génial» Spotify !!
  (le meilleur logiciel sur un mac)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Ma môman est allée voter pour moi car je suis empêché.

Sinon, là maintenant, je ne me demande plus pourquoi la France est un pays d'alcoolique bedonnants : le moindre événement est suivi d'un verre de l'amitié, et ça s'accumule en ce mois de juin.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> [DM]x9gv43_estuaire-a-nantes-les-pinsons-sont_news[/DM]
> 
> a voté "pinsons d'australie"​



Rock And roll :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

sinon je viens de voir que fab fab sera sur M6 le 16 juin


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2009)

A voté.
Et quand je prenais mes bulletins, les scrutateurs ont parlé entre eux et dit qu'on arrivait à 600 votants. Sur 1700 et quelques . 


Le jour où on y aura plus droit, j'empafferai le premier abstentionniste qui la ramènera devant moi: ce sera "Tais-toi et creuse" pour tout le monde.
Et y'a pas de mais


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

a voté aussi


----------



## vleroy (7 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a voté aussi



Et t'as aimé le spectacle?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Là avec Roland Garros et les premiers résultats qui tombent, je ne sais plus où donner de la tête .


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2009)

A voté comme 24,97 % (à 16h00) des inscrits de mon bureau&#8230;


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juin 2009)

(J'ai voté ce matin.)

Federer vient enfin de gagner Roland Garros. Superbe finale.


----------



## oligo (7 Juin 2009)

Euh, là maintenant??
Je crie :
Woahou!!!!! 
Vive Roger Federer 

Et je danse partout :rose::rose:


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2009)

là, je me dis que je devrais relire Debord&#8230; et aller boire des bières devant un concert de rock tucsonien organisé dans le jardin d'un pote&#8230;


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là, je me dis que je devrais relire Debord et aller boire des bières devant un concert de rock tucsonien organisé dans le jardin d'un pote



Tu pourrais même prolonger avec Philippe Murray  "l'Homo Festivus" gagne du terrain.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Là je vais suivre les élections à la télévision avec une bonne Leffe !

Je vous souhaite à tous une bonne soirée  et demain je découvre un autre monde, j'espère que ça ira.

En vous remerciant pour tout.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais suivre les élections à la télévision avec une bonne Leffe !



rien que pour ça la Leffe ce mérite : 



macinside a dit:


> et vlaams



une leffe pour tout les belges !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Un pack entier ciao .


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis que 15 points, c'est bien&#8230; :style:


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Juin 2009)

Pour moi, ce sera une dodo
Pas trop fraiche
C'est la caillante, en ce moment sous les tropiques
Banquise, iceberg, etc.


----------



## vousti (8 Juin 2009)

Il est l'heure de réveiller mes anges :love: pour se préparer a aller a l'école.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2009)

là ? j'ai un peu mal à la tête&#8230; mais je viens d'accrocher le linge pendant que la cafetière broyait du noir&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Je me suis levé à l'aube plein d'énergie. De quoi réviser avec entrain mon TOEIC d'Anglais.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Là maintenant je me dis que je bannis le prochain qui vient mettre trois pièces dans le bousin à propos de _Postez vos plus belles photos_ !


Chiche ?


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

la je viens de voir que la tête d'affiche de la fête de l'huma ne sera pas Deep Purple mais Manu Chao :love:


----------



## Baracca (8 Juin 2009)

Je viens juste de recevoir les 4 premiers N° de Compétence Mac, que je n'avais pas et que j'avais commandé.
Cela va me faire un peu de lecture (dans l'avion) après avoir dévoré _Découvrir le Mac Pour Les Nuls _


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

la je me dis "quel temps de merde !"


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me dis "quel temps de merde !"


Ah, ben moi aussi !...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, ben moi aussi !...



Poil au coxis ?


----------



## luxlumen (8 Juin 2009)

je bulle :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Poil au coxis ?


Oh punaise !!!!!!!! :affraid:

Mais coupez lui les maaaaaaiiiiinnnnsss !!!!!!! :sick:


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2009)

là ? je me dis qu'il est grand temps d'acheter des Garde-boues SKS pour le décat'&#8230;

heureusement que Flacouti (mon SingleSpeed) aime bien la pluie tiens&#8230; sa selle aussi&#8230; trop&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant ?
Je me prépare à la vie de chomiste en répondant à une offre d'emploi/


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, maintenant ?
> Je me prépare à la vie de chomiste en répondant à une offre d'emploi/



oula malheureux, pas la peine de te préparer, l'intégration se fera naturellement 
prépare toi à encaisser tes indemnités 
Des fois, c'est le 6, des fois c'est le 7, je te dis pas le suspens :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

la je me rend compte que je n'ai pas clairon seulement a 8H30 le matin, mais aussi a 18h :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me rend compte que je n'ai pas clairon seulement a 8H30 le matin, mais aussi a 18h :rateau:



et la corvée de chiottes, c'est à quelle heure?

C'est important d'être précis sur ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Là je vais préparer du filet américain maison miam 

Bonne soirée devant vos écrans je suppose


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> et la corvée de chiottes, c'est à quelle heure?
> 
> C'est important d'être précis sur ce fil



je suis pas militaire, je m'en gogne 



C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais préparer du filet américain maison miam
> 
> Bonne soirée devant vos écrans je suppose



je vais me faire un tête a tête avec ma cop' avec une bonne pizza :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas militaire, je m'en gogne



T'as raté une vocation: Commandant Mackie, ça en jette quand même.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...) ma cop' (...)


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas militaire, je m'en gogne



Ah...:rose: Rompez


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

là je regarde un live et un chat qui part en couille!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as raté une vocation: Commandant Mackie, ça en jette quand même.



Oui, mais lui, s'il avait été militaire, je doute qu'il eut été en mesure de dépasser le grade d'aide sous assistant deuxième classe adjoint 

remarque : Aide sous assistant deuxième classe adjoint Mackie, ça en jette moins, mais ça prend plus de place, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2009)

là ? j'irais bien bombarder quelques pays de l'OPEP&#8230; mais pas le Gabon, faut leur laisser une chance après le semi-désastre Bongo !


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là ? j'irais bien bombarder quelques pays de l'OPEP mais pas le Gabon, faut leur laisser une chance après le semi-désastre Bongo !



des idées ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Maintenant j'apprends le béaba du langage des signes, c'est rudement coton.


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> des idées ?



l'Irak et le Koweït, c'est déjà fait !
l'Iran, c'est prévu

reste donc le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite

sinon, on peut se faire aussi la Birmanie, aussi


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, on peut se faire aussi la Birmanie, aussi



tu va avoir du mal, ils ont changer de noms  depuis presque 20 ans  le 18 juin 1989


----------



## bokeh (8 Juin 2009)

Ouais, ouais... c'est pas aussi tranché


----------



## alèm (8 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu va avoir du mal, ils ont changer de noms  depuis presque 20 ans  le 18 juin 1989



et ? ça change quoi ?

on n'a qu'à tout bombarder tant que tu vois Total tu tires quoi !


----------



## Nobody (8 Juin 2009)

Je me demande où est passé le mini blabla.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis que ça vas pas être de la tarte mon petit projet vidéo sans cet accessoire.

Je vais finir par aller trouver un vendeur à la sauvette&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Je me demande où est passé le mini blabla.



là ... moi aussi ! :afraid:

ah et aussi, j'ai pris un pink lady :love: dans un bar où y'avait Martin Solveig


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ... moi aussi ! :afraid:



Il s'offre du bon temps avant notre activité, elle aussi disparue d'entre les messages et les disco

Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame, tout fout le camp


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Il s'offre du bon temps avant notre activité, elle aussi disparue d'entre les messages et les disco&#8230;
> 
> Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame, tout fout le camp&#8230;



Fichtre !

d'un autre côté, j'ai jamais rien compris à cette histoire d'activité ...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Il s'offre du bon temps avant notre activité, elle aussi disparue d'entre les messages et les disco
> 
> Tout fout le camp ma bonne dame, tout fout le camp



Moi, une bonne dame !
Qui te dit d'abord que j'ai convolé en justes noces


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, une bonne dame !
> Qui te dit d'abord que j'ai convolé en justes noces



C'est curieux, mais je trouve que "con volé" et "juste noce", c'est assez antinomique


----------



## vleroy (9 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, mais je trouve que "con volé" et "juste noce", c'est assez antinomique



antinomique ou anatomique?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> antinomique ou anatomique?



Anatomique ? non, seul le premier terme relève de ce domaine, du moins, sauf improbable aberration génétique 



EDIT : Là ménant, je teste Safari 4 "final" en regardant les conn  aventures de pont qu'aide contre les stagiaires dans un autre fil, ben, sur mon Pismo (G3/500) les vidéos qui passaient saccadées avec Safari 3 passent ménant impec, c'est vrai qu'il va plus vite, là ménant ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

C'est avec une joie sans limite que j'ai débarrassé le seul Pécé qui traîne à la maison de ce qui restait de Windows pour y installer Ubuntu.
Je dois avouer que je suis assez séduit par le truc.


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est avec une joie sans limite que j'ai débarrassé le seul Pécé qui traîne à la maison de ce qui restait de Windows pour y installer Ubuntu.
> Je dois avouer que je suis assez séduit par le truc.



en parlant d'informatique et de séduction 

[YOUTUBE]xkPKXK0hujM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> en parlant d'informatique et de séduction
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xkPKXK0hujM[/YOUTUBE]



"Tu te mets en slip chaussettes s'il te plait" ... "Oh super"... :love:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Tu te mets en slip chaussettes s'il te plait" ... "Oh super"... :love:



pour être exact, c'est "oh chouette"


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

la je tente l'appel au service client orange pour désimlocker mon iphone, c'est pas gagné :hein:


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2009)

là je sors la pelle pour antoine758


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là je sors la pelle pour antoine758



fossoyeur


----------



## Nephou (9 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> fossoyeur




gniark !

_jai été grillé par fedo en plus_


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

De mes deux alors


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, [youtube]FeVJbhXuRek[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, [youtube]FeVJbhXuRek[/youtube]


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


>



Mackie, rend immédiatement son pseudo à Fab' steup.


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2009)

Personne aurait un exemplaire de la revue *Etudes Foncières* *n° 137, janvier-février 2009 ?


*


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

non pas de ça chez moi!
Pour ma part je suis en train de gouter devant la télé!


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2009)

Ben là, j'ai boulé rouge estcethomas. Comme ça. Je m'échauffe. :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, exactement maintenant, je bouffe du choco prince. :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben là, j'ai boulé rouge estcethomas. Comme ça. Je m'échauffe. :love:





Ouah p'tain le ouf ! il rigole pas lui !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

jugnin ?

c't'un guedin !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Personne aurait un exemplaire de la revue *Etudes Foncières* *n° 137, janvier-février 2009 ?*





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouah p'tain le ouf ! il rigole pas lui !



En même temps, il est pas donné donné son magazine Et pas dans le porte-document de tout un chacun


Autrement, là, maintenant, je réfléchis


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

la je dis que Ponkhead pourrai m'envoyer son roman dédicacer


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je dis que Ponkhead pourrai m'envoyer son roman dédicacer



Ouais moi aussi


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis qu'une Leffe n'est pas raisonnable. Mais j'emmerde Descartes ce soir


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2009)

Héhé©...


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2009)

la je me fais du lard fumé sur le grille avec de la mozarella di difula cuite avec :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Miam miam pour moi ce sera des pâtes à la sauce pecorino et des boulettes vega, je vous souhaite à tous une excellente soirée .

La journée fut très longue ...


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là je me dis qu'une Leffe n'est pas raisonnable. Mais j'emmerde Descartes ce soir



là, je me dis que c'est con car à quelques 380km j'enculerais bien Hegel avec toi sur notre terrasse ombragée préférée ! 



tirhum a dit:


> Héhé©...



là je me dis que j'irais bien me faire chier encore une fois dans les rues de Rouen pour te retrouver toi aussi



C0rentin a dit:


> Miam miam pour moi ce sera des pâtes à la sauce pecorino et des boulettes vega, je vous souhaite à tous une excellente soirée .
> 
> La journée fut très longue ...



là je me demande ce qu'est une sauce pecorino qui est "une sorte de fromage" 

là, je vais me faire des pates aussi


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis que Keith Jarrett est tout indiqué pour le boulot que j'ai à faire&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là, je me dis que c'est con car à quelques 380km j'enculerais bien Hegel avec toi sur notre terrasse ombragée préférée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi Hegel ?

Il avait un bon fond dialectique


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Salut CS


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là je me dis qu'une Leffe n'est pas raisonnable. Mais j'emmerde Descartes ce soir



Certes, mais sans Descartes, tu ne penserais pas et tu ne serais pas

Quelle perte ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h11 ----------




BackCat a dit:


> Salut CS



Hi, BC


----------



## maiwen (9 Juin 2009)

là ménant, je suis re chez les Grands Bretons ... et déjà des papiers à remplir ...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi Hegel ?
> 
> Il avait un bon fond dialectique



Passke :


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi Hegel ?
> 
> Il avait un bon fond dialectique



toi, tu ne sais pas qui est l'écrieur&#8230; 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, mais sans Descartes, tu ne penserais pas et tu ne serais pas



tu confonds Dieu et Descartes&#8230; "Comme maître et possesseur de la nature" certes mais ce n'est pas Descartes qui fait la pensée chez teo, quelqu'un serait bien venu lui dire à un autre moment&#8230; 

de surcroît, teo confond Kant et Descartes&#8230; et je conchie Kant, parce que j'encule déjà Hegel&#8230; et que je ne peux pas faire deux choses à la fois&#8230;*n'est pas Delphinidae qui veut !



CouleurSud a dit:


> Quelle perte !



pour l'optique, oui&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là je me demande ce qu'est une sauce pecorino qui est "une sorte de fromage"



C'est ça 






et c'est très bon !

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Juin 2009)

la tout de suite je me planque derriere mon ecran et je fais semblant de bosser...et j'en profite pour me ballader sur macG, ca faisait longtemps.

pfff bosser ou se faire chi*r, that is the question.


----------



## yvos (10 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> la tout de suite je me planque derriere mon ecran et je fais semblant de bosser...et j'en profite pour me ballader sur macG, ca faisait longtemps.
> 
> pfff bosser ou se faire chi*r, that is the question.



ça fait bien longtemps que tu es demasqué. On en parlait pas plus tard que ce matin au café.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Je sors d'un oral professionnel, j'avais l'impression que ça s'était bien passé mais le président du jury a jugé que les prestations étaient variables Suis-je du bon coté ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (10 Juin 2009)

pfff merci pour ta signature avec tes photos de voyages...la je crois que je vais vraiment déprimer...

souvenir de lombok...aaaah...le rinjani...et gili nangu...le paradis.
je connais pas mal l'asie du sud est, j'ai les memes photos que toi et probablement la même envie d'y retourner.

je crois que je vais encore plus me planquer derriere mon ordi cet aprèm, je suis transparent...et liquide.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

Monde de merde !

Tout a l'heure le macdo ma filer un sandwish en plus sans rien me faire payer
j'ai voulu l'offrir au
premier sdf que je verrai, je n'ai vu personne aprés le tour du parc des buttes chaumont par la rue sous la pluie, personne, resigné je le pose froid sur le rebord d'une poubelle. Le descend dans le metro, quelqu'un fait la manche.

Monde de merde


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

T'as qu'à pas bouffer au macdo, qu'est-ce que tu veux qu'on te dise&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Aller au Quick.


----------



## jugnin (10 Juin 2009)

Ben moi j'ai mangé au Concorde, c'est quand même pas difficile... Enfin après, si.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai mangé au Concorde, c'est quand même pas difficile... Enfin après, si.



C'est les ailes qui passent mal


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est les ailes qui passent mal



  

Là je me demande si Fab'Fab sait ce qui se trame au studio SFP à Boulogne. :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2009)

euh, non, pourquoi?
je sais ce qui va se tramer au Studio de l'Olivier vendredi par contre...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> euh, non, pourquoi?



C'était une véritable question. On se demandait avec teo. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> je sais ce qui va se tramer au Studio de l'Olivier vendredi par contre...



Une Coke&Touz' ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai mangé au Concorde, c'est quand même pas difficile... Enfin après, si.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est les ailes qui passent mal



Pis les réacteurs, c'est un peu lourd, prévoir un Alka Seltzer ! :rateau:



Bon, là, je viens d'envoyer un icône de Bouddha à teo !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Je fabrique une maison miniature mais là je fais un break ...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je fabrique une maison miniature mais là je fais un break ...



ah nous on fabriquait une boite à sténopé de 170mm de focale :love: mais on a manqué de colle 
moralité, on remettra ça avec la gamine la semaine prochaine  
A moins que tu nous file un coup de main ? 

(ah non, la petite a onze ans !)


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2009)

Là, je sèche lentement après une après-midi de vélo sous la pluie&#8230;


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah nous on fabriquait une boite à sténopé de 170mm de focale :love: mais on a manqué de colle
> moralité, on remettra ça avec la gamine la semaine prochaine
> A moins que tu nous file un coup de main ?
> 
> (ah non, la petite a onze ans !)



Là je me dis que vleroy est maso...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Une sauce tomate avec du pecorino romano (fromage) et de l'ail quoi


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> Une sauce tomate avec du pecorino romano (fromage) et de l'ail quoi



Yep. Ici, avec le ciel bleu azur qui couvre nos têtes en ce moment, je me dis que tiens, de la tomate, de l'ail sur un pain préparé d'huile d'olive, avec un p'tit rosé, c'est quand même cool.


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Yep. Ici, avec le ciel bleu azur qui couvre nos têtes en ce moment



'culé, ici il flotte grave


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

Ah mais, mon Mackie, tu crois vraiment que le choix du Sud Est, au retour de 13 ans d'Antilles était du au hasard ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Yep. Ici, avec le ciel bleu azur qui couvre nos têtes en ce moment, je me dis que tiens, de la tomate, de l'ail sur un pain préparé d'huile d'olive, avec un p'tit rosé, c'est quand même cool.



Même temps mais pour l'heure, je me contente de bader sur le balcon en laissant les minutes couler  tranquilles. Mais sûr que tout à l'heure, il y aura aussi des tomates et de l'huile d'olive.



macinside a dit:


> 'culé, ici il flotte grave


Paris, faut assumer, Mackie


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais, mon Mackie, tu crois vraiment que le choix du Sud Est, au retour de 13 ans d'Antilles était du au hasard ?



oui


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Même temps mais pour l'heure, je me contente de bader sur le balcon en laissant les minutes couler  tranquilles. Mais sûr que tout à l'heure, il y aura aussi des tomates et de l'huile d'olive.



:love::love::love::love::love:

Et du rosé ?!



macinside a dit:


> oui



Bah non !


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Paris, faut assumer, Mackie



je ne fais que ça :love:


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je ne fais que ça :love:


Avec ta cop' ?!...


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec ta cop' ?!...



poil aux trompes de fallope ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil aux trompes de fallope ?


Tu sais où ça s'trouve, au moins ?!...


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu sais où ça s'trouve, au moins ?!...



je ne suis pas le fils de l'amok pour rien


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je ne suis pas le fils de l'amok pour rien


Ah mais !...
Faut pas se contenter de répéter les choses absconses que tu entends à table...
Quand tes parents pensent que tu t'es endormi, le nez dans ta galette bouillie !...


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> Et du rosé ?!



Non, j'ai un 14°5 qui m'attend*  sans parler d'un blanc de Vacqueyras (qui tape tout autant) mais comme j'ai aussi un mal de crâne qui, lui, n'attend pas, je pense que je serai d'une sagesse exemplaire.

Et sinon, du fromage de Lozère, bien sûr : brebis dur, fourmette, je suis tout hésitant, et/ou peut-être un peu de Saint-Nectaire histoire de faire glisser le tout 

* du rouge, encore du côtes-du-Rhône, c'est pourtant pas ma spécialité


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais, mon Mackie, tu crois vraiment que le choix du Sud Est, au retour de 13 ans d'Antilles était du au hasard ?



Pourquoi seulement Est ? 



Luc G a dit:


> Non, j'ai un 14°5 qui m'attend*  sans parler d'un blanc de Vacqueyras (qui tape tout autant) mais comme j'ai aussi un mal de crâne qui, lui, n'attend pas, je pense que je serai d'une sagesse exemplaire.
> 
> Et sinon, du fromage de Lozère, bien sûr : brebis dur, fourmette, je suis tout hésitant, et/ou peut-être un peu de Saint-Nectaire histoire de faire glisser le tout
> 
> * du rouge, encore du côtes-du-Rhône, c'est pourtant pas ma spécialité



Tu vois Amok, nous on traverse le Rhône avec plaisir :love:


----------



## macarel (11 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Yep. Ici, avec le ciel bleu azur qui couvre nos têtes en ce moment, je me dis que tiens, de la tomate, de l'ail sur un pain préparé d'huile d'olive, avec un p'tit rosé, c'est quand même cool.



Hmm, manque le jambon cru quand-même (patta negra?):love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant, je vais aller bouffer à la cantine de ma boîte, à Nanterre...
Sous un ciel gris et bas qui plus est.







et je vous merde !


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là maintenant, je vais aller bouffer à la cantine de ma boîte, à Nanterre...
> Sous un ciel gris et bas qui plus est.
> 
> 
> ...



  

Ah bah ici, ciel toujours bleu avec quelques nuages bien blancs qui suivent un léger Mistral...


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2009)

Je me bidonne devant le spoof de _Total Eclipse Of The Heart_ de Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là maintenant, je vais aller bouffer à la cantine de ma boîte, à Nanterre...
> Sous un ciel gris et bas qui plus est.
> 
> et je vous merde !



Je compatis !   

(ceci dit, pour te consler, ça se couvre un peu, enfin un petit peu )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Alors que ici, ça s'éclaircit et se réchauffe.
A quoi tiennent les choses ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Juin 2009)

la lutte contre le sommeil apres le repas a la cantine...
la digestion c'est toujours aussi dur a vivre 
:sleep:


----------



## vleroy (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors que ici, ça s'éclaircit et se réchauffe.
> A quoi tiennent les choses ?



bah t'as fini de bouffer, de ripailler devrais-je dire...
C'est l'effet digestion, t'as plus chaud et tout te semble mieux 

EDIT: merde grilled


----------



## jugnin (11 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> la lutte contre le sommeil apres le repas a la cantine...
> la digestion c'est toujours aussi dur a vivre
> :sleep:



Ah. Je savais bien que les victimes de famine feignaient la faiblesse devant les médias, pour attendrir les nantis.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah. Je savais bien que les victimes de famine feignaient la faiblesse devant les médias, pour attendrir les nantis.


 
[Accent sicillien]
Ma, jugnino, tu ne té moqué pas dé la faminé - hé ?
[/accent]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2009)

là, je me dis (et mon dos le confirme) que 2300 km en moins de 3 jours, c'est pas raisonnable !  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2009)

la, Pigeon 1 vitre 0, et une grande vitre a changer une !


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la, Pigeon 1 vitre 0, et une grande vitre a changer une !



faut mettre des stickers de faucon et autres rapaces comme dans l'atrium de la TGB


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Il vaut plutôt mieux qu'il lave ses slips plutôt que les coller sur la baie vitrée en les jetant par dessus son épaule&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Là je rentre d'une journée éreintante mais intéressante .

Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée .


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2009)

Ah, bé moi c'était ni intéressant ni éreintant, comme ça, ça équilibre.


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juin 2009)

là j'attends la gravure de l'enregistrement (en camera caché dans mon sac ) de l'entretien/règlements comptes d'une équipe où probablement je sera chargée de diriger très bientôt ... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juin 2009)

:mouais:

Parfois j'ai l'impression que la vie de kissbiz est un "ça ce discute" grandeur nature...

Nan mieux : un tournage de "confessions intimes" qui ne s'arrêterait jamais.


----------



## vousti (11 Juin 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> une équipe où probablement je sera chargée de diriger très bientôt ... :rateau::rateau:



OMG!!! ayez pitié d'eux :affraid:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Parfois j'ai l'impression que la vie de kissbiz est un "ça ce discute" grandeur nature...
> 
> Nan mieux : un tournage de "confessions intimes" qui ne s'arrêterait jamais.



désolé mais l'enregistrement n'est pas destiné a etre diffusé :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là j'attends la gravure de l'enregistrement (en camera caché dans mon sac ) de l'entretien/règlements comptes ...



Et c'est légal çà ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2009)

Je rédige un message de la plus haute importance historique sur ce forum ! *1984*


----------



## maiwen (11 Juin 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je rédige un message de la plus haute importance historique sur ce forum !



celui là ? :mouais:

edit : bah du coup t'aurais du t'arrêter là un ptit peu  (maintenant c'est raté)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2009)

Le 1984ème post...


----------



## Looyi (11 Juin 2009)

je cherche un iPhone


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je rédige un message de la plus haute importance historique sur ce forum ! *1984*


Faut arrêter de poster, maintenant !... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Je sors de mon examen TOEIC anglais. J'espère avoir réussi. L'écrit était plus facile que d'habitude.


----------



## rabortx (11 Juin 2009)

putain vous lire m'a donné le sommeil rahhhhhh a demain:sleep::sleep::sleep:

RabortX


----------



## fpoil (12 Juin 2009)

grenelle de l'environnement 1 article 28 amendement n°501 de M. Chassaigne... pfff... ils traînent ce soir... envie de rentrer à la maison


----------



## MacFanatic (12 Juin 2009)

Je bois du Coca-Cola à 00h25... :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant. Je vais me laver et enfourcher mon VTT pour 2 Heures de maths....


----------



## MacFanatic (12 Juin 2009)

Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Je bois du Coca-Cola à 00h25... :rateau::rateau::rateau:


 
Wouhou !
Un truc de guedin, man !


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Je bois du Coca-Cola à 00h25... :rateau::rateau::rateau:





PonkHead a dit:


> Wouhou !
> Un truc de guedin, man !



Oui mais tout en sirotant il lisait "Reine de Mars"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

ça va, alors.
hé hé.


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Je bois du Coca-Cola à 00h25... :rateau::rateau::rateau:



Même réaction, c'est vachement dark.

Bref moi je vais manger une pizza a 14H30 *666*


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

Bon...
Faut que j'arrête de regarder le dessin de maiwen... 
Faut k'j'travaille...


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Faut que j'arrête de regarder le dessin de maiwen...



obsédé


----------



## jugnin (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Faut que j'arrête de regarder le dessin de maiwen...
> Faut k'j'travaille...



Tu veux qu'on t'pousse ?

Sinon tu vas échouer, comme un pétrolier en Bretagne.


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> obsédé





jugnin a dit:


> Tu veux qu'on t'pousse ?
> 
> Sinon tu vas échouer, comme un pétrolier en Bretagne.


Tiens !... Vous êtes encore là, vous ?!... 
C'est surtout que je vois 2 ou 3 choses à corriger et/ou améliorer, comme à chaque fois...
Mais bon, si je commence à peaufiner, je vais encore y passer trop de temps... :hein:
Pis mado va encore être jalouse...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2009)

Ce qui devait être dit a été dit&#8230;*turbulences inévitables&#8230;*retour au jardin&#8230;


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pis mado va encore être jalouse...  :love:




Ouais 
et ça ne s'arrange pas malgré l'âge.


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Juin 2009)

Jme fais ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeec* !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Ouais&#8230; et faut forcément que tu le fasses ici ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------




macinside a dit:


> obsédé


Et c'est toi qui dis ça ?


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Juin 2009)

nan c'est pas mon genre


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Sache que j'ai plus de 20000 points disco, alors ton coup de boule rouge, je m'en carre le cul d'une force dont tu ne peux pas avoir idée.


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai que comme ça, ça nous fait un petit chiffre plutôt impressionnant.

Sinon j'organise mentalement mes vacances de juillet, après un petit festival de proximité ou passe essentielement Amon tobin j'irais voir nottament : Aphex twin, Assassin, Ghislain Poirier, Caravane Palace, Rursko, Diplo, Mad professor, IAM, Popof, 65daysofstatic, 5 elements of Hip Hop, Missil, Crystal castles, Venetian snares, Richard devine...

... au festival de *douuuurr*.
Je crois que je n'ai pas fini d'en parler.

Et voilà, j'ai encore pourris mon clavier qui est devenu plus blanc que blanc.


----------



## havez (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> C'est vrai que comme ça, ça nous fait un petit chiffre plutôt impressionnant.
> 
> Sinon j'organise mentalement mes vacances de juillet, après un petit festival de proximité ou passe essentielement Amon tobin j'irais voir nottament : Aphex twin, Assassin, Ghislain Poirier, Caravane Palace, Rursko, Diplo, Mad professor, IAM, Popof, 65daysofstatic, 5 elements of Hip Hop, Missil, Crystal castles, Venetian snares, Richard devine...
> 
> ...



J'habite à 10km du festival  
On se verra peut-être qui sait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Ben que ça soit impressionnant, c'est pas trop le sujet&#8230; c'est juste qu'avec sa frappe d'anémique de plus divisée par deux dans le bar, faut vraiment n'avoir que ça à foutre ou envie de subir des vexations diverses.
Quitte à se faire chier, autant bosser plutôt que d'aller emmerder de monde avec le vide de sa vie&#8230;

Après tout, il a un patron qui le paye pour faire quelque chose&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sache que j'ai plus de 20000 points disco, alors ton coup de boule rouge, je m'en carre le cul d'une force dont tu ne peux pas avoir idée.



Rhooo, il a osé un rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Rhooo, il a osé un rouge ?


Ben écoute&#8230; ça ose tout, et il paraît que c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît, même


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Week-end :love:

Sinon là j'ai reçu mon petit pot pour mon test d'urine :rateau:.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sache que j'ai plus de 20000 points disco, alors ton coup de boule rouge, je m'en carre le cul d'une force dont tu ne peux pas avoir idée.



bienvenu au club


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> obsédé





BackCat a dit:


> Et c'est toi qui dis ça ?


Il n'est que "l'ami" de la moitié des inscrites sur ce forum...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> bienvenu au club


Bienvenue au club ? 

Heuuu&#8230; si tu les as toi aussi, ça devrait plutôt être moi qui te la souhaite. A ce que je sais, j'ai dû passer la barre avant toi


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

Tout ça pour se la péter avec ses 20 000 points


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

Pour en revenir a mon festival, vous avez des conseils en matos photos? un 50mm avec 2 batteries et deux carte mémoires peuvent-elle tenir un festival de 4 jours?


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Juin 2009)

des barres !!



désolé si je t'ai vexé chaton, c'etait une blagounette, d'ailleurs si tu t'en foutais reellement tu ne l'aurais pas exposé en public,
c'est ce qui me fait rire ,
 bref
ceci qui clot ma palpitante journée,
bon week end.


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> Pour en revenir a mon festival, vous avez des conseils en matos photos? un 50mm avec 2 batteries et deux carte mémoires peuvent-elle tenir un festival de 4 jours?



manque le boitier quand même, nan?


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

wiwi, le 400D.
Bouh me direz vous, mais ce n'est pas forcement le sujet.


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> wiwi, le 400D.
> Bouh me direz vous, mais ce n'est pas forcement le sujet.



ça cadre si tu écris:

"la, maintenant, j'écris que j'ai un 400D".


C'est pas pire que "Jme fais ieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeec* !!!!"


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

un 50 je trouve ça court en festival (sauf si petite scène avec un capteur APC c'est nickel) si la scène commence a être grosse il vaut mieux passer directement au 70-200 f2,8


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un 50 je trouve ça court en festival (sauf si petite scène avec un capteur APC c'est nickel) si la scène commence a être grosse il vaut mieux passer directement au 70-200 f2,8



là, je me dis que je suis d'accord avec Mackie. Maintenant, c'est peut-être pas pour photographier la culotte de Richard David James qu'il y va


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

héhé je vais me faire bouler rouge 

Ce n'est pas forcement pour shooter la scéne mais capturer l'ambiance.
Avec un objectif zoom il y a de fortes chances que je ne puisse pas passer la barrière de la sécurité d'après ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> héhé je vais me faire bouler rouge
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcement pour shooter la scéne mais capturer l'ambiance.
> Avec un objectif zoom il y a de fortes chances que je ne puisse pas passer la barrière de la sécurité d'après ce que j'ai lu.



ça dépend des festivals, et des cartes que tu a autour du cou   mais pour l'ambiance un zoom que tape dans le grand angle c'est mieux  a oui, au cas ou le flash c'est toujours a proscrire  Si tu veux voir ce que ça donne avec un 70-200 f2,8 

sinon je cherche l'adresse mails des organisateurs du festival fnac indétendance


----------



## yvos (12 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon je cherche l'adresse mails des organisateurs du festival fnac indétendance



remy.alem2@indetendance.gouv.fr 

merci qui?


----------



## jugnin (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> héhé je vais me faire bouler rouge
> 
> Ce n'est pas forcement pour shooter la scéne mais capturer l'ambiance.
> Avec un objectif zoom il y a de fortes chances que je ne puisse pas passer la barrière de la sécurité d'après ce que j'ai lu.



Tiens, voilà qui me rappelle un joyeux moment de juillet 2004, où j'avais passé la sécurité des Vieilles Charrues avec l'APN scotché entre les cuisses. A cette époque, les compact affichaient encore de jolis gabarits. J'avais dit "aïe".


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

ahaha


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Là ? 

Je viens de tomber sur cette image qui m'a bien fait rire.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

la :

400 grammes de pommes de terre, 400 grammes de fromage a raclette, 200 g de lard :love: le tout au four :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> remy.alem2@indetendance.gouv.fr
> 
> merci qui?



'tain Yves ! merdre ! on avait dit qu'on gardait ça entre nous !!!

mais t'as fait une phote : c'est remi.alem6


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

la je pense que Khyu devrait lire ses sms


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

il est fort brobable qu'il dorme déjà le vendredi c'est travail tout comme moi 

Aprés une mix session de 1h et demi je vais préparer mes affaires et aussi aller me coucher tout doucement.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> il est fort brobable qu'il dorme déjà le vendredi c'est travail tout comme moi
> 
> Aprés une mix session de 1h et demi je vais préparer mes affaires et aussi aller me coucher tout doucement.



coucher a 22h ?  il y a plus de jeunesse


----------



## itako (12 Juin 2009)

héhé je suis pas encore couché :bebe:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

Pour ceux que ca intéressent faith no more en live au download fest : 
Grouillez vous ils jouent.

http://www.downloadfestival.co.uk/webcast/


----------



## yvos (13 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> 'tain Yves ! merdre ! on avait dit qu'on gardait ça entre nous !!!
> 
> mais t'as fait une phote : c'est remi.alem6




'Tain merdre ! J'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait que mon prénom reste entre nous ! Ca sert à quoi que je prenne un pseudo complètement tordu sinon ?!


----------



## havez (13 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, je viens de revendre mon MBP + iMac, et je vais faire un p'tit tour sur l'Apple Store pour commander un nouveau MBP 17" + le MP que je chéri depuis tant de temps :love:
(mes 2 bêtes ne suffisait plus à mon traitement vidéo pro :rateau: + CS4 +  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Là je viens de me réveiller de ma première sieste depuis plus de deux ans, j'en avais oublié les bienfaits.

:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2009)

là maintenant je maudis tous les con***s genre FAI, telephone, électricité ... qui trouvent toujours le moyen de  t'ent***r quoique tu fasses ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2009)

Ils sont là pour faire du pez Fofie, pas pour te rendre service.


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ils sont là pour faire du pez Fofie, pas pour te rendre service.



je sais bien ... mais ils pourraient juste être corrects, je leur demande pas de me faire des calins quoi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je leur demande pas de me faire des calins quoi ...



Ben justement, c'est pitêt pour ça, qu'ils sont impitoyables avec toi 

Daaaallaaaaas  Ton univers impitoyaaaaable !


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2009)

Là, je teste Safari 4&#8230;

Je ne sais pas s'il est plus rapide que la version 3, par contre il n'y a plus la barre de progression d'affichage dans la barre d'adresse. C'est dommage, je l'aimais bien ce petit gadget de chargement&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

Là, tout de suite, j'attends au fond de mon jardin que la batterie de mon PowerBook veuille bien rendre les armes, histoire que je puisse la calibrer (encore 21%) ! :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tout de suite, j'attends au fond de mon jardin que la batterie de mon PowerBook veuille bien rendre les armes, histoire que je puisse la calibrer (encore 21%) ! :rateau:



L'informatique et ses termes abscons&#8230;

Tu me diras que de toute façon, cela m'importe peu de savoir à quoi correspond le calibrage d'une batterie de powerBook puisque j'ai une machine de bureau, mais quand même. Et pendant que je te tiens, je viens d'avoir un message dans l'oreillette qui dit, je cite : _&#8220;le vrai problème, c'est que tu ne peux pas tricher avec les variables "debug"&#8230;&#8221;_[en parlant de Safari 4]. Comme si je savais à quoi correspondent ces variables debug. Oh bien sûr, je ne demande pas non plus d'explications car&#8230;



&#8230;là, maintenant, je me dis que, décidément, je suis vraiment une buse du mac. :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2009)

là maintenant, j'aimerai commencer à faire les cartons, ranger les choses ... mais j'y arrive pas  ... j'ai bien mis les bouquins que j'ai déjà lu dans un carton spécial ... Mais y'en a toujours autant à côté ...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là maintenant je maudis tous les con***s genre FAI, telephone, électricité ... qui trouvent toujours le moyen de  t'ent***r quoique tu fasses ...





maiwen a dit:


> je sais bien ... mais ils pourraient juste être corrects, je leur demande pas de me faire des calins quoi ...



normal qu'ils veulent t'enc.... tu veux pas de calins


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> normal qu'ils veulent t'enc.... tu veux pas de calins



/me tapote la tête de mackie : voilà c'est bien, ça a déjà été dit, tu peux te recoucher maintenant


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2009)

la je remplis le frigo de Leffe, petite fête ce soir :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je remplis le frigo de Leffe, petite fête ce soir :love:



T'as oublié de m'inviter!


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> T'as oublié de m'inviter!



les stock étaient limité


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Là je me prépare pour affronter la traversée de Paris, pour une petite fête ce soir


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là je me prépare pour affronter la traversée de Paris, pour une petite fête ce soir



t'es lequel des deux ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2009)

Je goute les absinthes que j'ai ramenées de Barcelone... :rateau:


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> t'es lequel des deux ? :rateau:
> 
> Traversée de Paris​



 le cochon ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> le cochon ?



la je me demande si Teo est encore chez lui ou si il a un iphone ®©


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Un petit verre de Whisky avant un bon repas et je vous souhaite une bonne soirée, tchin .


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 'Tain merdre ! J'ai toujours dit qu'il fallait que mon prénom reste entre nous ! Ca sert à quoi que je prenne un pseudo complètement tordu sinon ?!



en même temps, c'est pas comme si t'avais le blaze d'un écrivain de polar désormais canadien et particulièrement chouan (et chiant aussi sur la fin ) 

pis tu t'es trompé : c'est indétendance.fnac.gouv.fr


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je pense que Khyu devrait lire ses sms



Là je me demande si je viens ou pas ...?


----------



## maiwen (13 Juin 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là je me demande si je viens ou pas ...?



là maintenant, j'aimerais bien pouvoir me poser cette question


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2009)

là, je me dis que mackie ne m'a pas invité&#8230; dommage, il parait qu'il a une copine, j'aurais bien aimé vérifier&#8230;


----------



## havez (13 Juin 2009)

Là, je me prépare à une longue nuit de travail estudiantine avec beaucoup de traitements vidéo + du français par dessus le marché :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, je suis en train de me poser cette fichue question : Là, maintenant, qu'est-ce que je fais là, qu'est-ce que je fais là, vous pouvez me le dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> là, je me dis que mackie ne m'a pas invité&#8230; dommage, il parait qu'il a une copine, j'aurais bien aimé vérifier&#8230;



Approuvèdeuh. :style:


couche-tôt par contre.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

Je vais chiner  et je trouve que l'on a pas faire con a secouer son iphone pour changer de piste :rateau:


----------



## yvos (14 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je vais chiner  et je trouve que l'on a pas faire con a secouer son iphone pour changer de piste :rateau:



Tu vas à Bièvres?

Si par hasard tu trouves Nikkor 20mm AIS pas cher...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Juin 2009)

Je lis le Monde 2 devant une tartine de Nutella sur une baguette viennoise.


:love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu vas à Bièvres?
> 
> Si par hasard tu trouves Nikkor 20mm AIS pas cher...



ah le mecs qui passent sur Nikon j't'jure !

Mackie, tu me trouvs une planchette de Century Graphic steuple ?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Nutella



Pareil :love: mais sur des bêtes tartines ...

Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche (pluvieux ici ) .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche (pluvieux ici ) .



Douteux, dans nos contrées auvergnates.


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2009)

Là, je dafresh en attendant de partir pour un BBQ, invité par les plus beaux yeux de macgeneration :love:

Pluie sur Le Mans dans 1h, j'ai peur qu'elle ne s'invite un peu trop vite cet après-midi sur la région parisienne :/


----------



## maiwen (14 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, je dafresh en attendant de partir pour un BBQ, invité par les plus beaux yeux de macgeneration :love:


là je me dit que j'aimerai beaucoup y être et que je suis un peu triste mais que dans une semaine (et quelques heures) je suis de retour et que j'aurai d'autres occasion  

amusez-vous bien


----------



## pascalbodin (14 Juin 2009)

De retour de photos de surf, le Holga sèche...


----------



## fpoil (14 Juin 2009)

vais faire la sieste pendant la sieste de ma fille et pendant que madame fait un vide-grenier rue muller dans le 18ème... bon dimanche


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu vas à Bièvres?
> 
> Si par hasard tu trouves Nikkor 20mm AIS pas cher...



j'y suis aller hier, j'ai été chiner a montrouge ou j'ai trouver un viseur "voigtlander kontour" comme son noms l'indique tu ne vois que les rebords d'un cadre de visée ... en faite il faut l'utiliser comme des jumelles ou l'oeil gauche voit la scène et ou l'oeil droit superpose le cadre 

edit : on ne voit que ça :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Là je me demande si Laiteau n'est pas un multi :mouais:.


----------



## FlnY (14 Juin 2009)

là j'ai envie de dire vive super nanny !!!!


----------



## missou (14 Juin 2009)

Là tout de suite, mon collègue et moi reccupérons de nos émotions après notre agression dans les rues de Casablanca par quatre jeunes avec des couteaux.

Le retour en France vendredi est plus que jamais attendu.


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2009)

Je flemmasse sur mon balcon pour profiter d'un peu d'air frais vu le cagnard cet après-midi 
Après une balade dans les Fenouillèdes, dans un coin perdu comme je les aime, au milieu des cistes encore en fleur, du chèvrefeuille idem et le reste à l'avenant.

Et puis des insectes en pagaille avec en point d'orgue, à quelques mètres de distance les uns e l'autre des berberomeloe majalis et la saga pedo (magicienne dentelée) que je n'avais encore jamais repérée dans la nature.

Bon, je suppose qu'à peu près tout le monde s'en fout mais  c'était superbe
(vous aurez droit à quelques photos peut-être  je doute quand même de placer dans PVPB une dont je suis bien content : des crottes de berberomeloe majalis toutes fraîches  Faut dire que le mâle reniflait la femelle comme aurait fait tout chien qui se respecte. Je ne sais pas si la défécation traduisait l'agacement de la femelle ou au contraire un plaisir sans mélange : je n'ai pas pu l'interviewer mais en tous cas une scène d'anthologie. J'ai raté la fin du film, les deux protagonistes se sont éclipsés dans les herbes et, conformément à ma déontologie habituelle, je me suis abstenu de jouer les paparazzi jusque dans l'éventuelle chambre à coucher.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

la je me dis qu'il y aura Fab Fab sur M6 mardi soir, et je me demande quelle chaine retransmettra le match Nouvelle Zélande - France samedi prochain 

sinon j'ai enfin trouvé que le mirage III a coté est originaire de l'escadron de chasse Valois  (SPA 93)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2009)

Je viens de finir de bosser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> des crottes de berberomeloe majalis toutes fraîches  Faut dire que le mâle reniflait la femelle comme aurait fait tout chien qui se respecte. Je ne sais pas si la défécation traduisait l'agacement de la femelle ou au contraire un plaisir sans mélange : je n'ai pas pu l'interviewer mais en tous cas une scène d'anthologie.



Tu t'es gouré de mot, là, au vu ta description, on ne doit pas parler d'anthologie, mais de *sca*tologie !


----------



## Luc G (15 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu t'es gouré de mot, là, au vu ta description, on ne doit pas parler d'anthologie, mais de *sca*tologie !



Tu n'as pas tort mais moi non plus : on peut parler des deux ! 
Pour la peine, je vous mets une des photos, relativement discrète (la crotte est visible mais à peine, j'ai nettement mieux ! )






Vous noterez que, comme souvent, le mâle ne fait pas le poids. Imaginez un monde où les hommes ne serions que des tiercelets par rapport aux femmes, on ferait nettement moins les malins  Et c'est souvent le cas dans la nature.


----------



## vleroy (15 Juin 2009)

revenu dans la nuit d'un périple dans le périgord noir, je me lève à peine
J'ai encore le souffle coupé par cette région:love:

sinon faut que j'appelle ma grand mère pour le flash arrière... A combien elle va me faire le point cette fois?


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2009)

Là ? je vais péter un boulon, je suis tout seul au taf (collègue absent pour la semaine), 10 serveurs a migrer en 10,5, 20 postes clients à migrer aussi ; le premier serveur qui me plante dans les mains, je peux pas aller sur place parce que je suis tout seul, mon badge parking pour la moto qui m'a été retiré&#8230;

Bref, ça pue la semaine de merde&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2009)

Je me taperais bien une tartiflette :mouais:


----------



## jugnin (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me taperais bien une tartiflette :mouais:



J'ai entendu dire que c'était moins capricieux que les femmes, mais ça reste spécial, quand même. :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me taperais bien une tartiflette :mouais:



Commence par répondre à tes MP


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là ? je vais péter un boulon, je suis tout seul au taf (collègue absent pour la semaine), 10 serveurs a migrer en 10,5, 20 postes clients à migrer aussi ; le premier serveur qui me plante dans les mains, je peux pas aller sur place parce que je suis tout seul, mon badge parking pour la moto qui m'a été retiré
> 
> Bref, ça pue la semaine de merde



Ce matin je me suis coltiné la connexion Internet en rade et la ligne téléphonique fixe en rade aussi. C'est moins important que la migration de serveurs et postes en 10.5 mais ça fait quand même une belle journée de merde.


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me taperais bien une tartiflette :mouais:



si tu as du temps à midi /soirée en ce début de semaine, ça me donne envie aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

J'aurais bien mangé du melon ce midi.
J'ai pris des lentilles.
du coup, j'ai bu de l'eau pétillante.


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'aurais bien mangé du melon ce midi.
> J'ai pris des lentilles.
> du coup, j'ai bu de l'eau pétillante.


Oui forcément&#8230;

Mais bon, t'avais pas le choix.


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me taperais bien une tartiflette :mouais:





teo a dit:


> si tu as du temps à midi /soirée en ce début de semaine, ça me donne envie aussi



C'est un code ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un code ?!


 
C'est le Tar Tifleti Code - un truc super secret que si tu le révèles, c'est tout l'occident chrétien qui s'écroule sous le fromage fondu.

Alors, chhhhhht !


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2009)

Oups... Désolé... :rose:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le Tar Tifleti Code - un truc super secret que si tu le révèles, c'est tout l'occident chrétien qui s'écroule sous le fromage fondu.
> 
> Alors, chhhhhht !





Amok a dit:


> Oups... Désolé... :rose:


Ouais !...
Du coup, le forum vient de bugger brièvement, à cette évocation !...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Là je nettoie mon PC qui prend la poussière depuis 2 ans, c'est chiant .


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je nettoie mon PC qui prend la poussière depuis 2 ans, c'est chiant .



si la poussière te fait chier, c'est que tu es allergique !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Normalement ça fait juste éternuer.
Ou alors c'est de la poussière avec du piment.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2009)

en même temps, t'es pas obligé de la bouffer, hein...


----------



## maiwen (15 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais !...
> Du coup, le forum vient de bugger brièvement, à cette évocation !...



heureusement tu as su le réanimer


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> heureusement tu as su le réanimer


T'as b'soin d'aide pour emballer... tes cartons ?!... 




ÉDIT : Oui...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2009)

là, je viens de poster pour la 1er fois dans le forum iGeneration (non, les 2 ou 3 conneries que j'y ai déjà posé, ça compte pas )...

 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que j'ai des voisins vraiment cons, les parents ont donné comme consignes à leurs enfants de ne pas nous dire bonjour.

Pathétique.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je me dis que j'ai des voisins vraiment cons, les parents ont donné comme consignes à leurs enfants de ne pas nous dire bonjour.
> 
> Pathétique.



vu l'heure, logique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant ?
Ca bzzz façon acouphène. 
Tobin fluctue façon jazzy.
Y'a Edith qui sort le chien.
René qui sort sa bip.
Le lampadaire enlace les nuisibles.
LR2 exporte.
Georgette qui tripotte.
Ernest qui mate.
La partie gauche vibre.
La droite fatigue.

:sleep:


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

Là, je viens de voir que le raccourci que j'utilisais sous Safari 3 pour passer d'un onglet à l'autre ne fonctionne pas de la même façon sous la version 4 et que celui qui est censé le remplacer ne fonctionne pas&#8230;  Comment je fais moi maintenant ?!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> des barres !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben la prochaine fois que tu veux faire de l'esprit, tu colles un smiley  Pour être sûr qu'on te comprenne.

Des barres, hein ?     Je kiffe


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, je viens de voir que le raccourci que j'utilisais sous Safari 3 pour passer d'un onglet à l'autre ne fonctionne pas de la même façon sous la version 4 et que celui qui est censé le remplacer ne fonctionne pas  Comment je fais moi maintenant ?!



Pomme+Maj+Flèche ? Marche bien chez moi, sous Safari 4...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> vu l'heure, logique



Le matin en partant non 

Sinon là je vais me préparer quelques cookies miam.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, je recrute.


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis que je boirais bien en petit Krupnik ce soir, après avoir mangé au Aqua e Vino.

J'ai faim! Et soif!


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je recrute.


Mackie va encore spammer tous les profils (féminins, cette fois ci)...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mackie va encore spammer tous les profils (féminins, cette fois ci)...


 
J'ai changé les règles, histoire de pouvoir prendre mackie comme "dame"...


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai changé les règles, histoire de pouvoir prendre mackie comme "dame"...


Mon Doc !... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je recrute.



Toi quand tu as une idée dans la tête ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toi quand tu as une idée dans la tête ...


 
Elle m'obsède, oui.
A force de rebondir.
Et chaque rebond de faire DONG-ONG-ONG-ONG-ONG

C'est beau.


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Elle m'obsède, oui.
> A force de rebondir.
> Et chaque rebond de faire DONG-ONG-ONG-ONG-ONG
> 
> C'est beau.



en vrai, il fait des blagues pourries sur le miniblabla


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Là, je me dis que je boirais bien en petit Krupnik ce soir, après avoir mangé au Aqua e Vino.



C'est polonais ça?  Bon, dis-le, en fait t'es à Rome hein.


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pomme+Maj+Flèche ? Marche bien chez moi, sous Safari 4...



Là, je viens de tester ce raccourci sans résultat  Merci quand même 
Faut que je trouve comment affecter l'ancien (&#8997;+&#8984;+&#8594 qui se comporte maintenant comme le faisait avant la navigation dans les pages (&#8984;+&#8594
C'est pas gagné (enfin pour moi) :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> (&#8997;+&#8984;+&#8594



Quand je vois certains raccourcis, je me demande combien les gens ont de doigts.
Plus que moi en tous cas.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quand je vois certains raccourcis, je me demande combien les gens ont de doigts.
> Plus que moi en tous cas.


Si tu ne les fourrais pas n'importe où, aussi !...


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Juin 2009)

Là, tout de suite, je fais à bouffer aux grumeaux, pfffffff !! remarque, j'écoute Isaac Hayes en même temps !!


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pomme+Maj+Flèche ? Marche bien chez moi, sous Safari 4...



voilà quelque chose que j'attendais depuis longtemps !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pomme+Maj+Flèche ? Marche bien chez moi, sous Safari 4...



Finalement ça fonctionne plus ou moins bien Si le curseur est dans la barre d'adresse ça le fait pas alors que si je clique dans la page active ça le fait :hein:

Du temps de Safari 3 peu importe la zone active, la navigation fonctionnait à tout les coups

Du coup, là, maintenant, j'attend la prochaine MàJ de Safari


----------



## itako (16 Juin 2009)

Putin appareils photo con.

A Acheter: 

70-200
50

accessoirement un grand angle.

Canon G9

:hein::hein:

Je fais quoi moi *Hin*!
Je revends mon iphone et mon 400D?

Rah bordel.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> voilà quelque chose que j'attendais depuis longtemps !



Dis... tu veux pas être ma dame ?  


--
Pas de bol aCLR... :hein: 
Pour ma part, ça ne marche pas s'il y a du flash actif dans la page (genre vidéo dailymotion ou youtube... :mouais


----------



## maiwen (16 Juin 2009)

en effet c'est pas le bon fil


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je recrute.



tu veux pas venir faire un SAV a la maison ?  histoire de finir les Leffes ?


----------



## Pitchoune (17 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est polonais ça?  Bon, dis-le, en fait t'es à Rome hein.


 
Mieux vaut manger italien en Pologne. J'ai déjà eu la nourriture typique à la cantine à midi, ça m'a suffit... beurk!

Bon, là, je suis de retour en Suisse, mais j'ai la gueule de bois! Et en plus, j'ai presque pas dormi vu qu'on volait tôt ce matin (et qu'on est sorti hier soir). Et pour couronner le tout, j'ai l'estomac qui ne s'est pas encore remis de ses dégustations d'alcool polonais.

Y a pas à dire, c'est dur les business trip en Pologne...:rateau: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

J'ai eu 87% en français .


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2009)

trop fatiguée ...aller dormir ou manger ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Je viens de finir mon deuxième examen blanc de maths de la journée


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Juin 2009)

Je me prépare à affronter ma dernière journée de cours.


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je me prépare à affronter ma dernière journée de cours.




Il y en aura d'autres 

Si si


----------



## Vivid (17 Juin 2009)

Ma que calor....  va falloir passer en mode été, faire travailler le psyché pour pouvoir dormir. :mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y en aura d'autres
> 
> Si si



Pour cette année. Et encore. Même pas sûr. Les parents profs, c'est fou ce que ça veut qu'on aille en cours jusqu'à la dernière minute. Même si y a ni profs, ni salles, ni autres élèves...


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2009)

Alors la, j'ai fait un mix jungle que j'ai enregistré et qui me semble enfin une réussite \o/


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2009)

là maintenant ... je sens que ces 4 derniers jours vont être ... très très éprouvants ...


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2009)

bonne chance pour les cartons !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2009)

Et si on s'en tapait la queue sur le poulailler ??


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2009)

tu la sors et je la tape* ? 


* sur le poulailler ...evidement 



bonne nuit !


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2009)

oui ..


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et si on s'en tapait la queue sur le poulailler ??



du moment que tu la tapes pas sur mes cartons, tu fais ce que tu veux mon lapin


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et si on s'en tapait la queue sur le poulailler ??




Pourquoi le poulailler ?

Tu fais dans la volaille ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi le poulailler ?
> 
> Tu fais dans la volaille ?



Non non, tu peux pas comprendre, pas assez longtemps que tu es parmi nous, c'est une référence à un des grands moments passés du Bar MacGe, il y avait aussi "la rambarde", c'est culte, tout ça !


----------



## je hais les ordis (18 Juin 2009)

itako a dit:


> Alors la, j'ai fait un mix jungle que j'ai enregistré et qui me semble enfin une réussite \o/


 

On peut écouter ??
En tant qu'amateur de Jungle/D'nB

cimer,

sinon pour répondre à la question, là maintenant je fais rien, et c'est déjà pas mal.
 salut a vous, bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Là je m'intéresse à la sérigraphie, c'est passionnant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

Là, je viens de numériser quatre autres vinyles, plus que six, et toute ma collec sera passée en CD. Ça ne m'aura pris que 6 ans :sick:


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de numériser quatre autres vinyles, plus que six, et toute ma collec sera passée en CD. Ça ne m'aura pris que 6 ans :sick:



4 vinyles en 6 ans...:rose:
C'est quoi le format de tes vinyls?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 4 vinyles en 6 ans...:rose:
> C'est quoi le format de tes vinyls?



Des 33 tours.




Mais très longs les tours...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 4 vinyles en 6 ans...:rose:
> C'est quoi le format de tes vinyls?



faut lire les petits caractères monsieur. il a dit "4 autres" ça veut pas dire qu'il en a que 4 en tout ça veut dire que là il en a fait 4 mais que peut etre hier il en a fait 273 .. 


bon


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2009)

la je viens de rentré après une journée de merde  et j'ai trouvé 40 euros dans la rue :love:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2009)

journée chargée ...barbecue bien mérité


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je viens de rentré après une journée de merde  et j'ai trouvé 40 euros dans la rue :love:



Il y a vraiment un lien de cause à effet ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 4 vinyles en 6 ans...:rose:
> C'est quoi le format de tes vinyls?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Des 33 tours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 vinyles aujourd'hui, c'est pour numériser ma centaine de 33 tours et ma vingtaine de 45 tours qu'il m'aura fallu 6 ans (à supposer que je finisse les six derniers cette année :rateau. 

Pour être précis, il me reste 3 Véronique Sanson, un MC5, un José Feliciano, et un Weather Report à faire. 

aujourd'hui, j'ai fait un double Hugue auffray, un Pink Floyd, et un "pré-Beatles" (en fait un 33 Tr de Tony Sheridan, mais accompagné à la guitare par Lennon, McCartney et Harrison, avec Stuart Sutcliffe à la basse et Pete Best à la batterie, donc, ceux qui allaient bientôt devenir les Silver Beatles (là, c'étaient encore les Beat Brothers), avant de perdre ensuite leur "silver" (ainsi que Stuart Sutcliffe, qui deviendra un photographe de renom en Allemagne, et Pete Best qui sera remplacé par Ringo Star à la batterie). 



maiwen a dit:


> faut lire les petits caractères monsieur. il a dit "4 autres" ça veut pas dire qu'il en a que 4 en tout ça veut dire que là il en a fait 4 mais que peut etre hier il en a fait 273 ..
> 
> bon



Merci jolie mademoiselle


----------



## vleroy (18 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant, je me dis qu'y a des soupes au lait qui tournent vinaigre 
33 tours gyrospcopés inclus


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2009)

la je suis réveiller, après avoir rever que j'étais dans un A330 qui allait au tapis  pourtant j'en ai pris il y a pas longtemps ... et je vais tout a l'heure au bourget


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour être précis, il me reste 3 Véronique Sanson, un MC5, un José Feliciano, et un Weather Report à faire.




Ah?

Ben si j'ai bien compté il t'en reste plus que trois à faire alors...


----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah?
> 
> Ben si j'ai bien compté il t'en reste plus que trois à faire alors...



3+3=3? 
Si tu le dis 
par contre Weather report :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah?
> 
> Ben si j'ai bien compté il t'en reste plus que trois à faire alors...



Non, non, 6, pas trois, les Sanson sont de la fin des 70's et début des 80's, quand elle écrivait sa musique elle même, à L.A., avec la participation occasionnelle de Stephen Still !


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2009)

quand il ne la frappait pas donc ! 

ceci dit, contrairement à Bobby, je n'en ai vu qu'un moi&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> aujourd'hui, j'ai fait un double Hugue auffray, un Pink Floyd, et un "pré-Beatles"



Toi aussi sauras-tu retrouver le seul vinyl valable dans cette liste ?

Un indice : ils ont joué "face sombre de la lune" et ont fait le mur.


----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Toi aussi sauras-tu retrouver le seul vinyl valable dans cette liste ?
> 
> Un indice : ils ont joué "face sombre de la lune" et ont fait le mur.



on peut avoir un autre indice? Parce que là, je plane, et je vois pas:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Prizdebec sur _la possibilité d'un vinyl_


----------



## jugnin (19 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Prizdebec sur _la possibilité d'un vinyl_



Qu'elle sort de loin, celle-là... Mais je l'ai jamais lu, ce bouquin, tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Toi aussi sauras-tu retrouver le seul vinyl valable dans cette liste ?
> 
> Un indice : ils ont joué "face sombre de la lune" et ont fait le mur.



Il n'y a que des vinyles valables dans cette liste, même Auffray, car là, il chante Dylan ! 



vleroy a dit:


> on peut avoir un autre indice? Parce que là, je plane, et je vois pas:rateau:



Ils en ont fait "plus" (c'est d'ailleurs le vinyle en question) et auraient souhaité que tu sois là !


----------



## je hais les ordis (19 Juin 2009)

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Your fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying
Home to watch the rain
You are yound and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find
Ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled line
Hanging on in quite desperation is the English way
The time is gone the song is over, thought I'd something more to say



vive la vie de bureau


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2009)

ah moi je n'avais vu que le MC5 mon cher bassou&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a que des vinyles valables dans cette liste, même Auffray, car là, il chante Dylan !



ça c'est nul comme argument ! surtout pour défendre d'aussi mauvais goûts  (Pink Floyd, Auffray et Samson&#8230; pourquoi Dalida ?  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ah moi je n'avais vu que le MC5 mon cher bassou&#8230;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------
> 
> ...


OPA déjà faite sur le MC5.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> ça c'est nul comme argument ! surtout pour défendre d'aussi mauvais goûts  (Pink Floyd, Auffray et Samson&#8230; pourquoi Dalida ?  )



Je n'ai aucun disque de "chanteurs" (ni de "chanteuses"), Auffray et Sanson (avec un "N") sont tous deux des auteurs compositeurs et musiciens, même si là, Auffray joue et chante Dylan.

Il est vrai que dans leurs cas, leur production n'a pas toujours été "au top", il n'en reste pas moins que les comparer à Dalida, qui n'a jamais rien composé, ni joué d'aucun instrument) est une insulte à la créativité, et leur musique vaut bien celle de MC5, sur le plan "qualité", même si leur prestation ne relève pas d'un engagement politique aussi marqué (<- ceci est un euphémisme, surtout en ce qui concerne Véronique Sanson). 

Quant à "More", je l'ai gardé pour la fin, car si l'enregistrement est fait, je n'ai pas fini d'en chier pour la "post-production", vu l'état déplorable de ce disque récupéré il y a près de 40 ans chez un copain qui voulait le jeter (les cellules "piezo" de l'époque faisaient des ravages sur les disques avec les 5 à 7 grammes de pression appliqués à leur saphir :sick.


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2009)

La j'attend pour spotter :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Juin 2009)

Là, je vois que l'Auvergne est en alerte orange pour cause d'orages... ça va être chaud pour la balade en VTT...


----------



## havez (19 Juin 2009)

Là, je fais passer un site web maison  http://web.me.com/natha/Blog_officiel_de_Erine_Ferrari/Bienvenue.html  et un PodCast avec toutes mes créations  http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=320615238

Sinon, en revenant un peu en arrière, echec en latin 
A 2 points près, je l'avais :hein:
Mais bon, pas de repassage (je suis pas fort en travaux ménagers de toutes façons  ) vu que je quitte ce bon vieux Rose 

Donc, tranquille, tout les autres réussi, no stress


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> 3+3=3?
> Si tu le dis



Ah ouais... l'humour c'est décidément pas ton truc, toi hein...


:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là, je vois que l'Auvergne est en alerte orange pour cause d'orages... ça va être chaud pour la balade en VTT...




Préviens nous quand ça passera en alerte orage pour cause d'oranges


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Là les bras de morphine m'attirent déjà :sleep:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là les bras de morphine m'attirent déjà :sleep:.



Je suppose que tu voulais parler de Morphée


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là les bras de morphine m'attirent déjà :sleep:.





fallait y penser à celle là !


----------



## vleroy (19 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ouais... l'humour c'est décidément pas ton truc, toi hein...
> 
> 
> :sleep:



???
Ah c'était de l'humour ... Ah...


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2009)

de toutes façons, 3+3 ça fait bien 3 dans Z/3Z

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------

Là, je regrette mon précédent message


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant, j'ai mis ma casquette d'attaché de presse, j'envoie des mails où chaque phrase me fait suer plus que tout un chapitre à force de triturer des formules sympathiques et alertes qui donnent envie de cliquer sur mes liens sans avoir l'air de mendier.

Pas sûr que ça soit très réussi.

Bordel !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là, je vois que l'Auvergne est en alerte orange pour cause d'orages... ça va être chaud pour la balade en VTT...



Toujours pas d'orage, ni d'oranges. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Je t'en donnerai en prison t'inquiète .

Bonne soirée les lascars .


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2009)

la je fais l'editing


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juin 2009)

là je viens d'allumer mon ordi et essayer d'oublier ma fatigue :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Juin 2009)

Regarde une discussion Vous faites quoi là, maintenant ? (bis)


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2009)

Regarde un message disant : "regarde un discussion vous faites quoi maintenant"
Passionnant 
J'en redemande


----------



## julios (20 Juin 2009)

ben la je me poses des question existencielles, c mon quart d'H


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

J'ai la demonstrations de l'efficasité de notre police national ...  aprés les avoirs appeler pour tapage nocturne (et je ne semble pas le seul) a 2,3 et 4h du mat, a 7h personnes n'est venu :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là maintenant, j'aimerai commencer à faire les cartons, ranger les choses ... mais j'y arrive pas  ... j'ai bien mis les bouquins que j'ai déjà lu dans un carton spécial ... Mais y'en a toujours autant à côté ...



moi je bois de la vodka, peut-etre devrais tu essayer cette drogue pour te donner du coeur a l'ouvrage , les cartons c'est comme les hommes c'est chiants zaiment pas etre rangés , je suis definitivement out, ce n'est pas la bonne date 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h25 ----------




macinside a dit:


> J'ai la demonstrations de l'efficasité de notre police national ...  aprés les avoirs appeler pour tapage nocturne (et je ne semble pas le seul) a 2,3 et 4h du mat, a 7h personnes n'est venu :rateau:



il est encore 23:27 pour moi  je suis encore le 19 gnark gnark , tu diras bonjour au Mirage sur le piquet pour moi, ca fait longtemps que je ne l'ai point vue  ps: il m,a toujours fait gerber ce batiment


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Je me mets en quête du jeu Les Simpson et ensuite je vais profiter du soleil et pourquoi pas tondre cette foutue pelouse de 100 mètres de long .


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

la je test mes nouvelles converse :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Elles sont magnifiques .

Là j'ai fait tous les magasins de la ville pour trouver Les Simpson mais je ne l'ai pas vu .


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elles sont magnifiques .



merci  

sinon la j'apprend que la grippe mexicaine ce rapproche de moi   sinon j'ai trouvé un Vinyl des Pogues "Rum, Sodomy & the lash" :love:


----------



## itako (20 Juin 2009)

A propos de vinyls j'enchaîne les mix sur mes platines, cette fois-ci je m'enferme dans la drum and bass en attendant de voir la dev team nous sortir le desimlockage pour que je puisse backup mon iphone.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2009)

Là, je fais ce que je peux
Et c'est déjà bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------




julios a dit:


> ben la je me poses des question existencielles, c mon quart d'H



Houla !

Avec un "c" ? 

Deux même


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Là j'ai une névralgie intercostale ail .


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai une névralgie intercostale ail .



et en plus, tu vas sentir mauvais de la bouche !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai une névralgie intercostale ail .



J'en ai déjà eu. C'est très désagréable.


Sinon là, je n'en reviens pas de ce que le cinéma de ma commune, où je suis allé voir un film hier soir, a changé depuis qu'ils ont fait des travaux de rénovation (et il en avait bien besoin).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'il fait bien beau. Et qu'il va bien falloir que j'aille faire un petit tour.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Et qu'il va bien falloir que j'aille faire un petit tour.



Petite balade sur le lac d'Annecy? Profite, il fait beau.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Petite balade sur le lac d'Annecy? Profite, il fait beau.





> Itinéraire en voiture vers Lac d'Annecy
> 337 km  environ 3 heures 31 minutes


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


>



300 bornes, c'est pas la mort... 'fin.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Juin 2009)

Quand on a quinze ans et qu'un VTT... Une journée, c'est un peu court...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Juin 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Quand on a quinze ans et qu'un VTT... Une journée, c'est un peu court...



Pas de voiture ? 
Salaud de pauvre !


----------



## vleroy (21 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pas de voiture ?
> Salaud de pauvre !



15 ans, une voiture...

Ah oui, merde, c'est encore de l'humour...

Décidément, je vais pas y arriver


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2009)

là ... je suis rentrée ... pour de vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Là je suis un peu bourré :rateau:.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Je me prépare à une semaine d'exam's. La quille vendredi.


----------



## huexley (21 Juin 2009)

Je me délasse des plongées du jour, allongé sur le balcon avec un sublime verre de Rhum de Panama de 25 ans et profites d'un plutot bon groupe de musique qui chante à quelques encablures de là

Si les journées pouvaient plus ressembler à un jour comme celui-ci


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Juin 2009)

Là, j'essaye de coucher les grumeaux...
Je me donne du coeur à l'ouvrage avec un petit Brouilly fort sympatoche


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2009)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> Là, j'essaye de coucher les grumeaux...
> Je me donne du coeur à l'ouvrage avec un petit Brouilly fort sympatoche



Je réalise que j'ai un petit chablis 2005 au frais...


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je réalise que j'ai un petit chablis 2005 au frais...


je n'aurai qu'un seul mot : FOOOOOONCE


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2009)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> je n'aurai qu'un seul mot : FOOOOOONCE



Oui

Liquide le


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juin 2009)

Là?

Mon pseudo prend tout son sens... Pour une fois...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juin 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Là?
> 
> Mon pseudo prend tout son sens... Pour une fois...



Pas compris


----------



## huexley (22 Juin 2009)

je cherche le sommeil sans grand succès :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h37 ----------

Toujours paaaaaaaaass


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je suis un peu bourré :rateau:.



Je ne le suis plus et j'ai une semaine excitante qui m'attend à tous les points de vue.

Bonne semaine à tous .


----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2009)

ah tiens, ça fait un bon bout de temps que ça dure mais je constate que beaucoup remercient dans les profils après que avoir reçu un coup de boule vert...comme si c'est c'était un échange de politesse..."merci aux mercis", "je vous en prie", "je n'en ferais rien", "le plaisir est pour moi", etc.

et bien non...si un message me plait, je n'ai pas besoin qu'on me dise merci après 



D'ailleurs, ne vous attendez pas à ce que dise merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah tiens, ça fait un bon bout de temps que ça dure mais je constate que beaucoup remercient dans les profils après que avoir reçu un coup de boule vert...comme si c'est c'était un échange de politesse..."merci aux mercis", "je vous en prie", "je n'en ferais rien", "le plaisir est pour moi", etc.
> 
> et bien non...si un message me plait, je n'ai pas besoin qu'on me dise merci après
> 
> ...



Y a pas d'quoi !


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Juin 2009)

au lieu de bosser, je consulte les infos sur les DD 2,5 7500 trs/mn


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que Paul van Dyk est mon ami et qu'il faudrait que je file sous la douche.






Réflexion du jour: Maxximum powa !


----------



## yvos (22 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là je me dis que Paul van Dyk est mon ami et qu'il faudrait que je file sous la douche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Décidément, je vais pas y arriver



En effet.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

Là je voir le film "The Good German", j'espère qu'il sera potable 

Bonne soirée à vous .


----------



## vleroy (23 Juin 2009)

Là?
j'ai fini de me descendre tous les fils sur l'iphone 3.0
j'attaque ma nième restauration... comme des milliers d'autres 

EDIT: code pin dégagé, problème réglé...


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Là je me régale à regarder John "_I'm A PC_" Hodgman partant en vrille devant Barack Obama  :rateau:
Il est même arrivé à faire faire au président le salut vulcain 

Ca rassure pour 2063  on est sur la bonne voie 

[YOUTUBE]yW7OPByRGDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (23 Juin 2009)

Je viens de m'aperçevoir que Rezba postait déjà ici à l'âge de 3 ans. Nom de Dieu.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

là j'ai un tout nouveau telephone tout joli ... mais la puce marche pas ... faut attendre qu'ils m'en renvoient une ... fait chier ... alors je suis coupée du monde


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Heureusement y'a les èmpés chère Maiwen 
Là je fais bénéficier mes voisins d'une excellente production berlinoise :love:


----------



## kuep (23 Juin 2009)

jvi1 2 comanD 1 tel c tro cool!!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Heureusement y'a les èmpés chère Maiwen
> Là je fais bénéficier mes voisins d'une excellente production berlinoise :love:



absolument ... heureusement qu'il y a sinon je serai perdue ... :rose:


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

kuep a dit:


> jvi1 2 comanD 1 tel c tro cool!!



Kevin sors d'ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Kevin sors d'ici



"Kevin, ailleurs !", en quelque sorte :rateau:


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai loupé quelque chose&#8230;

Une contre&#8230; machin ?




Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
Pascal i fait qu'à m'embêter


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Là je viens d'apprendre que je vais visiter le Musée Magritte pour seulement 3  (frais de déplacement compris) .


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

là ... j'aimerais me recroqueviller dans un ptit coin et y rester ... longtemps.


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Là je vais aller profiter du demi-panier de légumes en direct de la ferme (merci l'AMAP) que je vais chercher en lieu et place d'un pote, absent ces deux dernières semaines.
Et devinez où c'est ? Au Lou Pascalou ! Dès fois je me dis que ce lieu est un des pôles méconnus de notre belle capitale  Si la salade est aussi bonne que la semaine dernière :love: je ne vais manger que ça.


On va encore m'appeler _lapin_  (si si dans certains cercles enfin, je me comprend  )


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2009)

Là, je découvre le nouvel album de Drean Theater, tout en activant mon iPhone 3GS


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

Là je me dis que je vais peut-être glisser la galette de "La lune dans le caniveau" dans le lecteur de DVD.
Si je n'ai pas le temps de tout regarder, je vais juste visionner la scène avec les deux putes dans le bar, avec le tango en fond sonore.


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je découvre le nouvel album de Drean Theater, tout en activant mon iPhone 3GS



Bourgeois


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

là je regarde Battlestar Galactica  ... je comprends pas tout, mais j'aime bien je pense


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là je regarde Battlestar Galactica  ... je comprends pas tout, mais j'aime bien je pense



c'est simple pourtant y'a les bonasses mechantes et les humains pas beaux


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je comprends pas tout, mais j'aime bien je pense



La féminité résumée en quelques mots !


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

bah déjà pour l'instant y'en a qu'une de bonnasse ... et puis y'a des humains euh ... 

A mok : ...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> A mok : ...



Oui ?!


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

boah je m'enfous moi je peux mettre des décolletés ... et ouala  

(remarque vous aussi vous pouvez hein ... mais bon)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai loupé quelque chose&#8230;
> 
> Une contre&#8230; machin ?
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est tombé à plat, j'ai encore confondu le Velvet Underground avec Soft Machine, Kevin Ayer était le chanteur de Soft Machine, pas du Velvet Underground ! :rose:

:rateau:



maiwen a dit:


> boah je m'enfous moi je peux mettre des décolletés ... et ouala
> 
> (remarque vous aussi vous pouvez hein ... mais bon)



Note que je pense que nous devons être nombreux ici, qui préférerions mettre le nez dans le tien, plutôt que nos pectoraux dans un à nous


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est tombé à plat, j'ai encore confondu le Velvet Underground avec Soft Machine, Kevin Ayer était le chanteur de Soft Machine, pas du Velvet Underground ! :rose:



Oui, oui : et David Bowie chantait dans le groupe de _Aimable_, accordéoniste de sinistre mémoire.... Mon pauvre, pauvre Pascal.... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> boah je m'enfous moi je peux mettre des décolletés ... et ouala
> 
> (remarque vous aussi vous pouvez hein ... mais bon)




Utiliser ce genre d'argument est vraiment petit, petit....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Là je suis heureux :love:.


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

/me coche ('tention hein ) sur sa liste des choses à porter pour l'été 

bande de faibles ... ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, oui : et David Bowie chantait dans le groupe de _Aimable_, accordéoniste de sinistre mémoire.... Mon pauvre, pauvre Pascal.... :love:



Bon, vous, le vieillard grabataire et cacochyme, ça va bien, hein ! Tout le monde sait que Bowie faisait partie des frères Jacques avant de les quitter pour rejoindre les Compagnons de la Chanson !


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> /me coche ('tention hein ) sur sa liste des choses à porter pour l'été
> 
> bande de faibles ... ^^


  qui bande faiblement?  _Wyatt ?_


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> qui bande faiblement?  _Wyatt ?_



qui est Wyatt ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> /me coche ('tention hein ) sur sa liste des choses à porter pour l'été



très court, très court, tu veux posée pour moi ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Juin 2009)

très court ça me va pas,  je pense pas être ce que tu recherche


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> très court ça me va pas,  je pense pas être ce que tu recherche



t'es foutue tu commences a tendre des perches qui ont le diametre d'un tronc de sequoia


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> t'es foutue tu commences a tendre des perches qui ont le diametre d'un tronc de sequoia



Ça risque de finir en _chimie chaude _


----------



## havez (23 Juin 2009)

Là je déballe mon nouveau BlackBerry Bold :love:
Cadeau pour mes examens réussi


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça risque de finir en _chimie chaude _



non non n'y voyons aucune reference a une certaine poutre de bamako ou autre pratique animalesque


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est tombé à plat, j'ai encore confondu le Velvet Underground avec Soft Machine, Kevin Ayer était le chanteur de Soft Machine, pas du Velvet Underground !



Un peu de respect pour Soft machine. D'abord, ils ne chantaient pas trop (même si Wyatt s'y est mis pas mal après), ensuite parce que le remplaçant de Kevin, Hugh Hopper, vient précisément de disparaître (il y a un concert-hommage samedi d'ailleurs au triton avec du beau monde).

ça me donne envie d'écouter encore une fois "5", c'est pas vraiment du métal, plutôt du fluide 

Si les petits jeunes ont l'occasion, qu'ils essayent d'écouter ça une fois, histoire de&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (23 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Un peu de respect pour Soft machine. D'abord, ils ne chantaient pas trop (même si Wyatt s'y est mis pas mal après), ensuite parce que le remplaçant de Kevin, Hugh Hopper, vient précisément de disparaître (il y a un concert-hommage samedi d'ailleurs au triton avec du beau monde).
> 
> ça me donne envie d'écouter encore une fois "5", c'est pas vraiment du métal, plutôt du fluide
> 
> Si les petits jeunes ont l'occasion, qu'ils essayent d'écouter ça une fois, histoire de



"Third" est bien meilleur, à mon gout.


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> "Third" est bien meilleur, à mon gout.



Ils sont tous bons, de toutes façons  (un peu moins peut-être à la fin quand ils ont eu fini de faire leurs numéros ) et je comprends qu'on préfère "third" mais je trouve que "5" est plus surprenant. J'ai eu l'occasion de faire écouter ça à des djeuns qui en sont restés babas


----------



## Nobody (24 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai eu l'occasion de faire écouter ça à des djeuns qui en sont restés babas



Cool.


----------



## itako (24 Juin 2009)

Raaa putin lastfm est down, j'ai plus de chart ptin, j'aime pas ça. EDIT: il est rela

Sinon j'ai fait ça : Drum bass mix session desfois c'est moche, je passe la track a la bourin histoire de la raccourcir pour cause de camera qui prend max 15min , toute façon c'est pas trop opé comme truc, j'était géné par la cam, pas trop de beatmixing, surtout des fondus outro intro.


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> ...


 je suis d'accord le soft 5 est un album a part et peut etre un album a avoir, je suis  d'accord si tu es fan soft 3 et meme 7, le 5 c'est du Gong  on reconnaitra quelques aspirations communes ici 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk1jsxcXWqE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7byv6v_ku7w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv0eN2s56cM&feature=related

c'est pour les djeuns incultes


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2009)

là ? je me réveille très difficilement et j'attends d'aller au travail et après je retrouverais Elie qui tournera dans mon prochain "mini"-court-métrage&#8230; une journée intéressante qui commence durement&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Une journée intéressante pour moi également mais je suis fatigué :sleep:.

Je vous souhaite à tous une excellente journée ensoleillée .


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

Là je viens d'envoyer un message vocal en MMS avec l'iphone 3. Ah ça dépoussière les séries de SMS: "moi aussi je t'aime" "bisous" etc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est pour les djeuns incultes



Ouais, ben moi je suis franchement pas jeune et Gong m'a toujours cassé les burnes


----------



## pierre-auvergne (24 Juin 2009)

Là ? Je me prépare à décharger 3 semaines de bouffe pour les restos du coeur...:hein:


----------



## Selthis (24 Juin 2009)

J'ai fail, très faim, et je vais devoir attendre 14h pour manger parce que boulot :modo:
Bon courage à vous et bonne journée


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Juin 2009)

yesssssss, je viens de terminer de ranger une 100aine de dossiers dans une 15aine d'armoires...
wooohooo j'adore l'administration


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Journée "baby-sitting"...
Comment k'j'me suis fait avoir sur s'coup là... :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Journée "baby-sitting"...
> Comment k'j'me suis fait avoir sur s'coup là... :mouais:



en même temps, quel djeun's ne l'a pas fait pour se payer des bombecs pendant les vacances?


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> en même temps, quel djeun's ne l'a pas fait pour se payer des bombecs pendant les vacances?



ouais sauf que titi il est trop vieux pour les bonbons, ça lui fait tomber les dents  

alors ça n'a pas grand intérêt


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

C'te question, c'est l'heure de l'apéro.


Glenlivet 12 ans d'âge


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> en même temps, quel djeun's ne l'a pas fait pour se payer des bombecs pendant les vacances?


J'ai passé l'âge des bombecs... 
Et d'avoir des vacances ?!...



maiwen a dit:


> ouais sauf que titi il est trop vieux pour les bonbons, ça lui fait tomber les dents
> 
> alors ça n'a pas grand intérêt


Je ne souris jamais, pas besoin de montrer mes dents, comme ça !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai passé l'âge des bombecs...
> Et d'avoir des vacances ?!...



Ah! 

Tu t'es décidé à travailler vraiment, pour pouvoir te payer une jolie safrane®, c'est ça? 

C'est bien ça mon tiponch.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah!
> 
> Tu t'es décidé à travailler vraiment, pour pouvoir te payer une jolie safrane®, c'est ça?
> 
> C'est bien ça mon tiponch.


Nan.
J'vais tuner ma Super5...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Juin 2009)

Photo!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2009)

Sténopé ? :affraid:


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sténopé ? :affraid:



non non on s'est tellement régalé en reluquant la planche de bord de la safrane du boobymachin que là, du coup, on devient timide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------

C'était d'ailleurs sa plus belle photo... ce que l'on comprend aisément.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sténopé ? :affraid:


T'as vraiment le chic pour niquer toute éventualité de moment agréable, toi&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as vraiment le chic pour niquer toute éventualité de moment agréable, toi



ah, je vois que nous avons des valeurs communes mon chaton, il faut un sujet


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2009)

Oué, ben j'ai eu peur d'un coup et j'en ai rempli ma poche...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah, je vois que nous avons des valeurs communes mon chaton, il faut un sujet


"mon chaton" ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2009)

Vous êtes intimes maintenant ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> non non on s'est tellement régalé en reluquant la planche de bord de la safrane du boobymachin .......


c'est où, c'est où ???:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vous êtes intimes maintenant ?


il semblerait&#8230;


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Juin 2009)

Là, je regarde mon compte en banque et   :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan.
> J'vais tuner ma Super5...



Tu vas t'offrir un spécialiste ou bien tu le fais tout seul ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu vas t'offrir un spécialiste ou bien tu le fais tout seul ?


Nan, nan, nan...
S'rait capable de me dire comment il faut conduire, par d'ssus l'marché !...
NAN !... :afraid:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2009)

tiens il devient quoi le pro du graphisme au fait, on en entend plus trop parler&#8230;


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2009)

là j'attends fin de journée, ai pris quelques jours de congé qui risquent d'être très profitables, avec ce beau soleil


----------



## FlnY (24 Juin 2009)

y'a tellement rien a la télé que je regarde femmes de loi


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> y'a tellement rien a la télé que je regarde femmes de loi



c'est un modèle de télé sans le bouton pour éteindre ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2009)

tiens moi je saurais même pas dire si la téloche de mes parents fonctionne encore&#8230; depuis qu'ils sont parti en ouacances je ne l'ai pas allumé


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

Putain, quelle chaleur. Je suis déjà à moitié à poil, je crois que je vais finir non seulement nu, mais de plus rasé (de partout) !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Putain, quelle chaleur. Je suis déjà à moitié à poil, je crois que je vais finir non seulement nu, mais de plus rasé (de partout) !



t'as de la chance, dans le sud tu peux ...  ... Mais à Paris ...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> t'as de la chance, dans le sud tu peux ...  ... Mais à Paris ...



On ne peut pas se raser, à Paris ?!


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On ne peut pas se raser, à Paris ?!



je savais qu'il fallait que je finisse ma phrase  .. si ... ça ça va, c'est même fortement recommandé (pas forcément au rasoir d'ailleurs hein bon) pour nous autres Dames. Mais je parlais de la nudité ... dans le métro c'est moyen ... déjà qu'un mini décolleté ça passe moyen sur certaines lignes ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Putain, quelle chaleur. Je suis déjà à moitié à poil, je crois que je vais finir non seulement nu, mais de plus rasé (de partout) !


des photos, des photos, des photos ! :love: (en tutu rose à pois aussi siouplé    )


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je parlais de la nudité ... dans le métro c'est moyen ... déjà qu'un mini décolleté ça passe moyen sur certaines lignes ...



Pourtant, depuis que j'ai vu Web'o en schlapettes et Foguenne lécher des barres dans ledit métro, sans que cela ne soulève ne serait-ce qu'un début d'étonnement de la part des autres voyageurs, je pensais que les parisiens n'étaient pas a un décolleté près...
Ca me rassure finalement. Je commençais à croire que les boutonneux qui se ruinent les yeux sur l'écran n'avaient plus aucune émotion dans la réalité !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------




Modern__Thing a dit:


> des photos, des photos, des photos ! :love: (en tutu rose à pois aussi siouplé    )



Je me tue a te le dire : le tutu, ca me boudine !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je me tue a te le dire : le tutu, ca me boudine !



ça par contre, en Angleterre c'est tout à fait toléré tu vois 

ps : je tiens à préciser que WebO aussi à lécher une barre de métro une fois (ou deux).


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ça par contre, en Angleterre c'est tout à fait toléré tu vois



J'ai pu constater ca lors de mon récent voyage à Londres : les filles sont moins frileuses qu'ici semble t-il. Passées 20 h 00, la jupe semble raccourcir au fil des minutes. C'est étonnant. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je me tue a te le dire : le tutu, ca me boudine !



mais le rose te va si bien :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai pu constater ca lors de mon récent voyage à Londres : les filles sont moins frileuses qu'ici semble t-il. Passées 20 h 00, la jupe semble raccourcir au fil des minutes. C'est étonnant. :mouais:



Note que je ne m'en plains pas: c'est juste une constatation. 
Around midnight, ca devient vraiment cool !


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

note que le monsieur rose n'a pas pris la peine d'éditer son message au lieu d'en écrire un autre  

Je tiens à vous contredire cher Amok, around midnight les filles vomissent all around  ... donc à moins que ce soit quelque chose que tu affectionnes tout particulièrement ...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2009)

Bah vu son fils, il a l'habitude&#8230; du vomi


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah vu son fils, il a l'habitude du vomi



justement je me disais qu'après toutes ses années à passer la serpillère, il aurait bien aimé passer sa retraite libre de vomi ("vomit free since 93")


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> Je tiens à vous contredire cher Amok, around midnight les filles vomissent all around  ... donc à moins que ce soit quelque chose que tu affectionnes tout particulièrement ...



Ma foi c'est exact : disons donc 11 h 50 PM ! 





Bassman a dit:


> Bah vu son fils, il a l'habitude du vomi



Oui, mais lui ne porte pas de mini jupes, ou alors je ne suis pas au courant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais lui ne porte pas de mini jupes, ou alors je ne suis pas au courant !



Il faut dire qu'il ne fait jamais de portrait en pied dans les toilettes des avions


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ma foi c'est exact : disons donc 11 h 50 PM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant il me semble bien me souvenir d'un certain avatar


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je me tue a te le dire : le tutu, ca me boudine !


Et ben vous f'rez un pestacle, à vous deux...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Bon ben là j'ai compris que j'arrête avec les morts, je vais plutôt m'intéresser à la vie .


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

là... ça fait 2 fois en 3 jours qu'en entendant mon nom on me demande si je suis polonaise, et que je réponds oui ... parce que c'est plus simple 

plus une fois qu'on essaye de prononcer mon nom avec zèle après que je l'ai épelé ...


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon ben là j'ai compris que j'arrête avec les morts, je vais plutôt m'intéresser à la vie .



T'es amoureux?  :love:


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais, ben moi je suis franchement pas jeune et Gong m'a toujours cassé les burnes


  c'est connu les Corses c'est des foutteurs de merde jamais content 

-- Pinzutu

mais oui je n'aime pas tout dans Gong comme Soft Machine par ailleurs, il y a des albums merdiques aussi,

ce que je fais maintenant je repond a un mec que j'aime bien meme si je ne le connais pas dans la vraie vie qui porte un  tutututututututu 

tirhum je croyais que tu etais en retard dans ton boulot 

je verrais bien une nouvelle BD:

patchoman a la Maison (En Corse)
patchoman a Montreux (Chez les Helvetes)

 ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

là maintenant, je suis une boulette et je viens d'envoyer un message à plusieurs personnes de mon répertoire en donnant mon nouveau numéro de portable ... sans mon nom  

(la féminité résumée en quelques mots d'aucuns diront )


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là... ça fait 2 fois en 3 jours qu'en entendant mon nom on me demande si je suis polonaise, et que je réponds oui ... parce que c'est plus simple
> 
> plus une fois qu'on essaye de prononcer mon nom avec zèle après que je l'ai épelé ...



les noms de familles avec plein de W ou de Z c'est pas facile


----------



## maiwen (24 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les noms de familles avec plein de W ou de Z c'est pas facile



oui mais c'est toujours plus facile qu'avec pas de nom du tout  (et c'est deux K et un Z nom de nom )


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> oui mais c'est toujours plus facile qu'avec pas de nom du tout  (et c'est deux K et un Z nom de nom )



a tiens mon ex avait deux Z et deux K


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2009)

La, je viens d'essayer de trouver un billet sur le site SNCF.

Comme d'hab, ca ne fonctionne pas ! 

Quelqu'un sait si on peut y acheter un billet Bordeaux - madrid ?


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens mon ex avait deux Z et deux K



t'es sûr de l'orthographe?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens mon ex avait deux Z et deux K



Ah ? T'as bourriqué un Zzodiakk ? Tu devais encore être frit comme un poney, toi


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La, je viens d'essayer de trouver un billet sur le site SNCF.
> 
> Comme d'hab, ca ne fonctionne pas !
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si on peut y acheter un billet Bordeaux - madrid ?



Essaie par le site de la SBB-CFF (ceci n'est pas un gag)


----------



## vleroy (24 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ? T'as bourriqué un Zzodiakk ? Tu devais encore être frit comme un poney, toi



je connaissais l'expression ça sent le poney (qui pourrait s'appliquer en l'espèce  ) mais frit comme un poney...


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La, je viens d'essayer de trouver un billet sur le site SNCF.
> 
> Comme d'hab, ca ne fonctionne pas !
> 
> Quelqu'un sait si on peut y acheter un billet Bordeaux - madrid ?



http://www.airfrance.fr 








                                                       from      *               $411*   *Roundtrip*   


* 4:10 pm* Depart Bordeaux (BOD)
         Arrive Madrid (MAD) * 9:35 pm          *               Wed * 8-Jul*
                   Duration: 5hr 25mn                                                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Air France* 7629                                                                / 2100      
                              Connect in Paris (CDG)

http://www.prixdesvoyages.com/vol-toulouse-madrid.html, sinon franchement je l'ai deja fait en train c'est la merde, c'est 6 heures en bagnole 9 heures en train avec les changements a la con, une vraie galere, et hep t'es oblige d'aller au guichet ou dans une boutique sneuf si tu veux ce genre de billet, regarde sur les sites de co-voiturage si il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui descendrait sur Madrid sur ta periode, vois aussi du coter des bus qui sont somme toute bien plus interressant

http://www.eurolines.fr/contacts_1/outlets-in-france/uk-bordeaux/

13 Euros one way


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Essaie par le site de la SBB-CFF (ceci n'est pas un gag)



Oui celui de la DB allemandes est pas mal non plus


tatouille a dit:


> http://www.airfrance.fr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le truc, c'est qu'on est 3 et tout le monde n'est pas prêt a lacher 600 euros dans un billet d'avion !

En tout cas, merci pour les idees


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je connaissais l'expression ça sent le poney (qui pourrait s'appliquer en l'espèce  ) mais frit comme un poney...


Que veux-tu&#8230; c'est ça d'essayer de comprendre les private-jokes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> T'es amoureux?  :love:



Disons que j'ai deux tickets, donc là je me demande quel train prendre .

Bonne journée à vous .


----------



## Baracca (25 Juin 2009)

Là maintenant, je ne trouve toujours pas le sommeil 

Depuis presque 48 heures, pas trouvé le sommeil pendant mon vol retour, 2 heures de sommeil hier en milieu de matinée en rentrant chez moi, je me suis forcé aussi a me pieuter cette nuit (a 1h00 du mat tout de même) et debout 4h15 du mat n'ayant plus sommeil.... et la j'ai des billes à la place des yeux sans la moindre fatigue.... foutu décalage horaire :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

La prochaine fois t'iras en vacances au camping du perroquet à Braydune&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2009)

... Ou à Fancouleaux.
Y'a pas de décalage horaire, d'où que tu viennes...


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Disons que j'ai deux tickets, donc là je me demande quel train prendre .
> 
> Bonne journée à vous .



les plus gros tétés 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------




Baracca a dit:


> Là maintenant, je ne trouve toujours pas le sommeil
> 
> Depuis presque 48 heures, pas trouvé le sommeil pendant mon vol retour, 2 heures de sommeil hier en milieu de matinée en rentrant chez moi, je me suis forcé aussi a me pieuter cette nuit (a 1h00 du mat tout de même) et debout 4h15 du mat n'ayant plus sommeil.... et la j'ai des billes à la place des yeux sans la moindre fatigue.... foutu décalage horaire :sick:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YzM5SnFHOM&feature=related


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YzM5SnFHOM&feature=related[/url]



Plus efficace, encore : un peu de lecture avant d'éteindre la lumière


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> La prochaine fois t'iras en vacances au camping du perroquet à Braydune&#8230;



et tu te feras matter en train d'*n*u*e* Bouriquet l'ane du champs d'a coter, a defaut d'etre bourrer comme un ane, tu bourreras ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plus efficace, encore : un peu de lecture avant d'éteindre la lumière



 houais apres ca passe tout seul, tu peux meme essayer de rechercher les numeros d'ex 

mais que fait la police toudiou!


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> tirhum je croyais que tu etais en retard dans ton boulot


Oui, oui...
Ça, ça n'a pas changé... 


:sleep:


----------



## Baracca (25 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> La prochaine fois t'iras en vacances au camping du perroquet à Braydune


 
 C'est sur que ça doit avoir son charme aussi 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Ou à Fancouleaux.
> Y'a pas de décalage horaire, d'où que tu viennes...



sinon ça ce saurai 



tatouille a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YzM5SnFHOM&feature=related



Tu voudrais pas que je me droooogue quand même pour que je sois plus détendu 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Plus efficace, encore : un peu de lecture avant d'éteindre la lumière



J'avais pas pensé a ça non plus 
Et au cas ou cela m'intéresserais (un jour) ça marche mieux avec la version papier au internet


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ma foi c'est exact : disons donc 11 h 50 PM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bon et alors, ces photos  c'est bien beau tout ça mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on avait dit !  :love: si c'est plus simple, tu peux me contacter par MP :love: 

sinon là je sirote mon premier jour de congé avec un bon petit café pour commencer la journée... dès que le soleil donnera sur ma terrasse, je sors le hamac et je fais la crêpe !


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> sinon là je sirote mon premier jour de congé avec un bon petit café pour commencer la journée... dès que le soleil donnera sur ma terrasse, je sors le hamac et je fais la crêpe !



moi je dois rappeler le service de com' de soliday


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> et tu te feras matter en train d'*n*u*e* Bouriquet l'ane du champs d'a coter, a defaut d'etre bourrer comme un ane, tu bourreras ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------
> 
> ...


Purée mais t'es vraiment de mieux en mieux, toi&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

là ... :love: je viens de recevoir mon nouveau casque AKG que j'attendais depuis trouze et je suis contente :love: 

je vais enfin pouvoir reprendre le métro


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ... :love: je viens de recevoir mon nouveau casque AKG que j'attendais depuis trouze et je suis contente :love:
> 
> je vais enfin pouvoir reprendre le métro



ça isole bien ou t'entends encore le mec, là, derrière toi, tu sais bien, celui qui râle contre la "ratptousdeskons" et l'autre nana, celle qui hurle dans son portable "chui dans l'metro T ou?"


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ... :love: je viens de recevoir mon nouveau casque AKG que j'attendais depuis trouze et je suis contente :love:
> 
> je vais enfin pouvoir reprendre le métro



Le port du casque est devenu obligatoire pour prendre le métro ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le port du casque est devenu obligatoire pour prendre le métro ?



 

c'est plus tranquille


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2009)

je trouve aussi  je ne me prive jamais de mon Bose lorsque je prends les transports en commun  :love: on a plus de tranquillité et au moins on se farcit pas les conversations (pas toujours de très haut niveau) de ses voisins 

Enjoy


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je vais enfin pouvoir reprendre le métro





yvos a dit:


> ça isole bien ou t'entends encore le mec, là, derrière toi, tu sais bien, celui qui râle contre la "ratptousdeskons" et l'autre nana, celle qui hurle dans son portable "chui dans l'metro T ou?"



Et pour les odeurs, ça modifie quelque chose? Surtout la pisse et la sueur ?

hein?

Parce que là, ça fait vraiment envie votre truc


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

les odeurs je sais pas ... en général ça va, ça sent pas tant que ça 

puis la sueur ... en été c'est inévitable ... si t'es pas content tu prends pas le métro


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> puis la sueur ... en été c'est inévitable ... si t'es pas content tu prends pas le métro



j'adore ce parisianisme :love:


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> j'adore ce parisianisme :love:



... c'est pas la question  juste, faut pas s'infliger des trucs que tu peux pas supporter  (mais de toute façon le pire problème c'est ni la pisse ni la sueur hein, c'est la foule )


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> (mais de toute façon le pire problème c'est ni la pisse ni la sueur hein, c'est la foule )



ah parce que en plus vous êtes nombreux à aimer ça?


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Juin 2009)

ya aucune fierté a etre parisien, 
mais aucune a etre breton non plus,
et le métro c'est pas sarajevo, on est nombreux a le prendre, et c'est pas par gout,
bref


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2009)

Si vous n'aimez pas les grosses villes, restez dans les petites.
Si vous n'aimez pas la campagne ou la province, restez dans les métropoles.
Si vous n'aimez pas la foule, allez faire l'ermite.
Si vous n'aimez pas l'odeur du métro parisien, prenez un taxi ou votre jolie voiture, vous irez plus lentement mais votre petite nature sera protégée (à défaut de l'autre).

Gardons notre fierté pour d'autres choses que nos sensibilités régionalistes.

Le métro peut être parfois pénible, mais il est quand même un des plus rapides au monde. Et on y est plutôt bien, surtout depuis que les nouvelles rames se mettent en place, avec même la clim pour les petites natures que vous êtes.

La seule chose qui soit vraiment pénible dans les transports en communs, où que ce soit, c'est ceux qui ne font pas attention à l'Autre, qui n'ont jamais appris ou déjà oublié la plus élémentaire des politesses.
Ils n'arrêtent pas de se plaindre d'être trop serrés ou de grogner que les gens ne se poussent pas assez pour leur petite personne (en marchant sur tes pieds), en te bousculant (sans s'excuser), en avançant de front à 4 en bloquant les couloirs dans les deux sens, en ne se mettant pas à droite dans les escalators (vous avez vu _La Haine_ ?), qui écoutent leur pitin de rap sur leur mauvais téléphone en guise de boombox, qui miaulent leur vie privée, hurlent "je t'entend pas" alors que le métro EST un long tunnel (sont-ils si bêtes qu'ils l'oublient ?) ou qui passent deux heures dans le portique d'entrée à chercher leur navigo (tête de veau) dans leur sac à main

Les autres, ben ils sont cools, même quand on est serrés comme des sardines et qu'il fait chaud, parfois un sourire, une réflexion amicale, une personne qui propose un endroit où s'accrocher, qui te rattrape lors d'un freinage brusque, une chtite dame qui t'offre une mandarine ou un bonbon, un gamin qui te raconte un truc qui lui est arrivé à l'école quand la rame est à l'arrêt dans le noir entre deux stations, un gars sympa avec qui je discute et avec qui je vais boire un café, juste comme ça, parce que le contact peut déboucher sur juste rien, juste un échange gratuit. On ne doit pas _devenir bête_ simplement parce que les conditions de la vie urbaine _peuvent nous y pousser_.

Ouvrez vos têtes, ça ira tout de suite mieux, même si ça sent pas forcément la rose, à la ville comme à la campagne.

Donc voilà, juste comme ça, l'avis tranquille d'un fils de la campagne, amateur d'air pur, de campagne, transplanté dans la plus belle ville du monde et amateur de métro parisien.


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

La fierté n'est pas de mise dans ce débat, né d'ailleurs d'une connerie:
j'ai acheté un casque donc je peux reprendre le métro...:mouais:

La fierté est encore moins liée à la région où l'on vit ni celle d'origine... Enfin sauf si on aime mélanger les concepts. (je vais demander à couleurSud :love: son avis sur la question)

Bref, c'est pas brillant comme niveau :sleep: Pour le reste, téo a tout dit. Ceux qui continuent à se sentir visés n'ont qu'à contacter les autorités ou les associations de défense des usagers du métro 

EDIT: là je vais bouffer une pizza. C'est italien... :love: mais c'est fier


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La fierté n'est pas de mise dans ce débat, né d'ailleurs d'une connerie:
> j'ai acheté un casque donc je peux reprendre le métro...:mouais:
> 
> La fierté est encore moins liée à la région où l'on vit ni celle d'origine... Enfin sauf si on aime mélanger les concepts. (je vais demander à couleurSud :love: son avis sur la question)
> ...



Mais oui, mais oui...  dis, t'as pas des sténopés à faire toi ??  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## havez (25 Juin 2009)

Là, je me prépare pour demain matin 7h à mon Mobistar Center pour avoir mon iPhone 3GS Blanc :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La fierté est encore moins liée à la région où l'on vit ni celle d'origine... Enfin sauf si on aime mélanger les concepts. (je vais demander à couleurSud :love: son avis sur la question)



Et aller faire du sténopé affublé d'une casquette à triskell, c'est pas du militantisme rural, peut-être ? J't'en foutrais, moi !


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et aller faire du sténopé affublé d'une casquette à triskell, c'est pas du militantisme rural, peut-être ? J't'en foutrais, moi !



L'iconographie celte serait politique?

Décidément aujourd'hui 

Bon next player


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> *L'iconographie celte serait politique?*
> 
> Décidément aujourd'hui
> 
> Bon next player


Terrain glissant...


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Terrain glissant...



ah oui et pourquoi? 

tiens un lien wikipédia puisque google n'est pas l'ami de tous >> là <<


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

avec mon blaze breton, mes origines de bouseux d'picard et mon parisianisme exacerbé pour me la peter, je vous dis murdre à tous.

Et que j'vous croise pas à ferdestenopé ou à pisser dans mon métro, vous qui bloquez la voie de gauche dans mes escalators !


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

tous les bretons finissent Gare Montaparnasse


----------



## je hais les ordis (25 Juin 2009)

Ta soeur c'est nolwenn ??


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2009)

Et moi mon bus a son terminus Gare Montparnasse  C'est grave ?


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

moi je suis sur la *ligne 13 du métro*  qui va à montparnasse direct, et aussi mon arrière grand-mère vivait à St Nicolas du Pelem, dans les Côtes d'Armor. Ca fait des points disco ?


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> avec mon blaze breton, mes origines de bouseux d'picard et mon parisianisme exacerbé pour me la peter, je vous dis murdre à tous.
> 
> Et que j'vous croise pas à ferdestenopé ou à pisser dans mon métro, vous qui bloquez la voie de gauche dans mes escalators !



a tiens, tu connaît le crétin des Escalators aussi ? 



maiwen a dit:


> moi je suis sur la 13 qui va à montparnasse direct, et aussi mon arrière grand-mère vivait à St Nicolas du Pelem, dans les Côtes d'Armor. Ca fait des points disco ?



moi je suis normand madame, nord Cotentin  sinon la je viens d'apprendre que ma copine avait faillit s'appeler Pimprenelle :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> Ta soeur c'est nolwenn ??



no further comments



maiwen a dit:


> moi je suis sur la 13 qui va à montparnasse direct, et aussi mon arrière grand-mère vivait à St Nicolas du Pelem, dans les Côtes d'Armor. Ca fait des points disco ?



La 13?

Non l'A13 ne va pas direct à Montaparnasse. Sors à Bir Hackeim sauf mercredi et samedi (cause marché) juste avant la Rue du Commerce. Excuse d'avoir mis 40000 km au compteur pendant 8 ans dans paname.

EDIT: ah la ligne 13... j'aimais bien la sortie Pasteur, non seulement pour y avori fait mes prépas, mais parce qu'un rade tenu par un violoniste alcolo faisait les meilleurs ti concerts des années 80 en jazz rock fusion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> tous les bretons finissent Gare Montaparnasse



Faux ! Moi, je ne finis pas Gare Montparnasse, au contraire, c'est même là que j'ai commencé, je suis né juste à côté ! 

Cela dit, concernant le métro, climatisé je veux bien savoir sur quelle ligne 

En tout cas, c'est pas la ligne A du RER 





vleroy a dit:


> EDIT: ah la ligne 13... j'aimais bien la sortie Pasteur, non seulement pour y avori fait mes prépas, mais parce qu'un rade tenu par un violoniste alcolo faisait les meilleurs ti concerts des années 80 en jazz rock fusion...



Vi ? Sauf que Pasteur, c'est sur la 6 ou la 12, la 13, C'est Chatillon Montrouge d'un côté, et Asnières-Gennevilliers/St Denis de l'autre, elle passe à Montparnasse et à Duroc, mais pas à Pasteur


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux ! Moi, je ne finis pas Gare Montparnasse, au contraire, c'est même là que j'ai commencé, je suis né juste à côté !
> 
> Cela dit, concernant le métro, climatisé je veux bien savoir sur quelle ligne
> 
> En tout cas, c'est pas la ligne A du RER



La ligne A ne peut pas concerner les bretons qui vivent à l'ouest comme chacun sait


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, concernant le métro, climatisé je veux bien savoir sur quelle ligne
> 
> En tout cas, c'est pas la ligne A du RER



il me semble que les nouvelles rames de la 13 le sont  et puis la 14 y'a toujours assez d'air parce que c'est tout d'un bloc


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est pas la ligne A du RER



c'est bien la seule où il y a une tentative de mettre la clim 


Débat passionnant en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La ligne A ne peut pas concerner les bretons qui vivent à l'ouest comme chacun sait



Bah si, justement. :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Débat passionnant en tout cas !



Tu préfères celui sur pvpbp?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La ligne A ne peut pas concerner les bretons qui vivent à l'ouest comme chacun sait



C'est précisément l'axe est/ouest du RER, la A 



yvos a dit:


> c'est bien la seule où il y a une tentative de mettre la clim



Ben j'ai pas du prendre la bonne rame la dernière fois, alors, parce qu'il y avait entre 45 et 50 dans les voitures, il y a même une "mémé" qui s'en est trouvée mal (bon, je ne l'ai pas encore prise cet été, c'était en septembre dernier).


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est précisément l'axe est/ouest du RER, la A



et le C, c'est pour les cochons?


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> et le C, c'est pour les cochons?



oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> il me semble que les nouvelles rames de la 13 le sont  et puis la 14 y'a toujours assez d'air parce que c'est tout d'un bloc



c'est juste des bouches de ventilations qu'il y en l'air  il y a les mêmes rames sur la 7, la 8 et la 13 (MF77), rare sont les fois ou la ventillation tourne  et puis il n'y a pas de rames neuve sur la 13, juste réaménager, les rames neuves arrivent petit a petit sur la ligne 2, et dans le courant de l'année prochaine sur la 1 pour l'automatisation... d'ailleurs les rames actuelle de la 1 iront remplacer celle de la ligne 4, et celle de la ligne 4 iront sur la 11, tout ça pour dire que la clim dans le metro c'est pas pour tout de suite 

et puis faite pas chier, prenez la 2 et la 6 qui sont les lignes aérienne  (même si la 5 en a un petit bout  )


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

c'est le point technique de Monsieur Macinside.

Merci.


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est le point technique de Monsieur Macinside.
> 
> Merci.



il démonte aussi les rames de la RATP?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2009)

C, il va du sud est au sud ouest, plus une branche vers le nord, côté sud ouest, ça serait plutôt pour les occitans 



vleroy a dit:


> il démonte aussi les rames de la RATP?



Seulement les portables, pas les rames de bureau ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> pif





tirhum a dit:


> pouf





vleroy a dit:


> pif





yvos a dit:


> paf





vleroy a dit:


> pif





teo a dit:


> pif





maiwen a dit:


> pof





macinside a dit:


> pif





vleroy a dit:


> pouf





Pascal 77 a dit:


> paf





vleroy a dit:


> pof





maiwen a dit:


> puf





yvos a dit:


> paf
> 
> *Débat passionnant en tout cas !*






:sleep:


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> il démonte aussi les rames de la RATP?



non, mais j'ai déjà traîné dans les tunnels et les gares fantômes du réseau


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> :sleep:



demande au concombre, te filera le lien de Macbidouille, sinon tu dois bien avoir deux ou trois nioubes qui parlent en mode SMS qui ont foiré la mise à jour 10,5,7...

Là, je vais aller chercher la gamine à l'école


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Là, je vais aller chercher la gamine à l'école



Prends ton temps 

Tiens je sais, fais donc un ou deux sténopé de 4-5h de temps de pause.


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Prends ton temps
> 
> Tiens je sais, fais donc un ou deux sténopé de 4-5h de temps de pause.


Et rapporte nous un triskell...


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Prends ton temps



Comme toujours. Comme celui que je t'ai consacré quand tu m'as appelé.
Mais courte est la mémoire.


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

Sinon les rames du tram t3 ont la clim ! D'aileurs j'y suis :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon les rames du tram t3 ont la clim ! D'aileurs j'y suis :rateau:


Avec ta cop' ?!...
Et ton iPhoooooone ?!...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec ta cop' ?!...
> Et ton iPhoooooone ?!...



c'est la même chose


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est la même chose


C'est vrai, j'oubliais !...


----------



## yvos (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> c'est la même chose



Change pas de sujet...


----------



## Baracca (25 Juin 2009)

Réussi a m'endormir à 11h et quelques du mat, et là je viens juste de me réveiller 

Fais chier, je vais pas m'endormir tôt encore ce soir :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Fais chier, je vais pas m'endormir tôt encore ce soir :mouais:



bah je te cède la main  
ici ça tonne tant qu'internet va pas durer


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> moi je suis normand madame, nord Cotentin  sinon la je viens d'apprendre que ma copine avait faillit s'appeler Pimprenelle :rateau:




Bon, là, je me dis que les Bretons, les Normands et tout ca, c'est mêm' bagaï que les Belges et les Suisses. Quoique... Certains sont plus fréquentables que d'autres.
Ou certaines !
Je viens de discuter avec "ma" libraire de la féminité et de la masculinité. Sans boire. Et merde, ni elle ni moi n'avons réussi à trouver une définition correcte. C'est pas plus mal, en fait.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2009)

Je suis breton mais je trouve que Amok est un super con en rose. J'peux rejoindre le groupe ?


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis breton mais je trouve que Amok est un super con en rose. J'peux rejoindre le groupe ?



Ca dépend : t'es rose aussi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca dépend : t'es rose aussi ?



moi oui... à l'intérieur... d'après mon proctologue...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon la je viens d'apprendre que *ma copine* avait faillit s'appeler Pimprenelle :rateau:




J'suis le seul à voir une erreur de frappe là ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Là je viens de rentrer d'une exposition de Keith Haring, très intéressante .


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis breton mais je trouve que Amok est un super con en rose. J'peux rejoindre le groupe ?



Je me pause aussi la question. Sinon, est-ce que, par cette chaleur, on peut l'attacher ailleurs qu'au radiateur  ?


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je me pause aussi la question. Sinon, est-ce que, par cette chaleur, on peut l'attacher ailleurs qu'au radiateur  ?



Non !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Non !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

Je me demandes comment devenir fan de l'amok. (Ou quand macgé surpasses facebook)


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2009)

C'est un acte religieux. Comme devenir adorateur de Saturne, ou de l'iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Je suis pressé de lire ta bible.
Et ses 10 commandements.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

J'parle pas de la spiritualité, plus de la facons quand t'achètes un chapelet ou une burqua (puisque c'est de retour à la mode sur tf1), de montrer son appartenance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------




Khyu a dit:


> lire ta bible.



Y'a certainement des anaphores à faire là-dessus !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'parle pas de la spiritualité, plus de la facons quand t'achètes un chapelet ou une burqua (puisque c'est de retour à la mode sur tf1), de montrer son appartenance
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------
> 
> ...



J'y avais même pas pensé.
T'es bien le fils de ton père.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2009)

Quoi ? Comment ça j'suis gros ? :mouais:


----------



## boodou (25 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quoi ? Comment ça j'suis gros ? :mouais:



Pas encore, mais  ce n'est qu'une question de temps !


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quoi ? Comment ça j'suis gros ? :mouais:



non, dégarni par contre  mais c'est ptet parce que la plus grande partie de tes cheveux se trouve devant tes yeux


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> non, dégarni par contre  mais c'est ptet parce que la plus grande partie de tes cheveux se trouve devant tes yeux



du connait pas sous nouveau pseudo : cousin machin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Putain mais écris francais, merde !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Je ferais bien peter une bouteille de champagne si c'était pas l'heure d'aller se coucher


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je ferais bien peter une bouteille de champagne si c'était pas l'heure d'aller se coucher



ah ouais ! je bois avec toi !


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je ferais bien peter une bouteille de champagne si c'était pas l'heure d'aller se coucher





alèm a dit:


> ah ouais ! je bois avec toi !





vleroy a dit:


> note que le jour où t'auras compris que forum et cercle privé ne viennent pas de la même racine ethy_[mo]_logique



C'est vraiment rien qu'un tas de poivrots au bar ! 
Quand ils se chamaillent, il faut revenir à l'étymologie de bar 

Anglo-amér. bar-room (BONN., 6, 7, 176; MACK. t. 1, 211, 221; FEW t. 18, 17) attesté au même sens dep. 1807 (ADAMS, Works, IX, 507 dans DAE), forme abrégée bar (dep. 1788 J. MAY, Journals and Lett., 26, ibid.). L'angl. bar, m. angl. barre est attesté au sens de « fortification [la plupart du temps au plur.] » dep. ca 1225 (Lamb. Hom., 131 dans MED) et plus partic. dans une cour de justice, « barrière devant le siège du juge, où se tiennent les parties plaidantes et les avocats » dep. ca 1330 (Why werre, 342, ibid); comme primitivement *les consommateurs étaient servis derrière une rampe ou balustrade qui les tenait éloignés du comptoir*, p. méton., le mot s'est appliqué au comptoir de consommation dep. 1475 (Ordin. Househ. Edw. iv, 77, ibid.). Le m. angl. barre a été lui-même empr. à l'a. fr. barre (barre*).

  

PS merci le TLF


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2009)

Je prépare l'oral du bac : Effort notable, je vais me raser 

Puis pour les révisions, le rock m'apprendra tout ce qu'il y'a à savoir pour le français :style:


----------



## je hais les ordis (26 Juin 2009)

allways look on the bright side of life


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> c : Effort notable, je vais me raser



Frimeur


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

Réglage de la mire...
Cible : Caisse d'Épargne...
Mise à feu du scud...
Ah !...
On m'informe d'une déviation de la trajectoire...
Bon...
Tube de vaseline, j'ai...
Déboucher le tube...

Putain, j'en ai marre de leurs conneries...
Dire qu'on les a renfloués après leurs "erreurs"...


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

Sur les conseilles de Fedo je squate le square de Cluny :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sur les conseilles de Fedo je squate le square de Cluny :love:



Mackie...la sortie des écolières, c'est à 16h30, pas avant....


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2009)

Je viens d'avoir une vision étrange: Mackie avec le chapeau de Michael Jackson, faisant un Moonwalk devant la sortie de l'école.
On a parfois d'étranges associations d'idées.:mouais:


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

Cluny c'est plein d''étudiantes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Cluny c'est plein d''étudiantes :love:


Et elles te nourrissent à la place des pigeons ? Pas chic !!! :mouais: Pauvres bêtes&#8230;


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Cluny c'est plein d''étudiantes :love:



Nul doute que tu dois faire un malheur, l'oeil rivé sur ton iphone pour envoyer des messages sur MacGé. 

Imparable comme aspirateur à belettes :love: (comme on dit par chez oim)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Nul doute que tu dois faire un malheur, l'oeil rivé sur ton iphone pour envoyer des messages sur MacGé.
> 
> Imparable comme aspirateur à belettes :love: (comme on dit par chez oim)


Y'a une App "Babes Hoover" ?  Et t'es sûr que ça va l'aider ? 

Pas chic de se moquer&#8230; pas chic&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

Bon... 
Une dure soirée s'annonce... :love:
Vais avoir mal aux cheveux demain matin...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Va falloir que tu te mettes à Twitter aussi, toi, si tu continues ! :affraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

"L'époque du ti-punch à dix balles"    (c'est dans l'article)

Nous on est en plein dedans sur macgé !! Ça fera 4 ans en novembre ! Mais j'aurais jamais donné 10 balles !


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2009)

ouais mais bon, quand même:  "bar de prédilection de Vincent Delerm"

Tirhum, je te mets dans ma liste d'ignorés


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Ah ben ouais. C'est pour ça que le rhum n'y est pas cher. 
Et puis aussi c'est à Rouen&#8230; 

Le rhum comme anti-dépresseur. Y'a de l'idée, non ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et elles te nourrissent à la place des pigeons ? Pas chic !!! :mouais: Pauvres bêtes



des bons seins nourricier :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Nul doute que tu dois faire un malheur, l'oeil rivé sur ton iphone pour envoyer des messages sur MacGé.
> 
> Imparable comme aspirateur à belettes :love: (comme on dit par chez oim)



Il a un accessoire pour les attirer


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Va falloir que tu te mettes à Twitter aussi, toi, si tu continues ! :affraid:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------
> 
> ...


Ta bouche !... 



yvos a dit:


> ouais mais bon, quand même:  "bar de prédilection de Vincent Delerm"
> 
> Tirhum, je te mets dans ma liste d'ignorés


Ah ?!...
Je ne l'y ai jamais vu le Delerm... 



BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben ouais. C'est pour ça que le rhum n'y est pas cher.
> Et puis aussi c'est à *Rouen*
> 
> Le rhum comme anti-dépresseur. Y'a de l'idée, non ?


Ben on f'ra la tournée des bar du Ch'Nord, la prochaine fois... 
Passque Faumont, j'ai suffisamment donné, je crois...  


Sinon, ça me fout un peu le cafard, c'te soirée...
Même si je sais que certains vont venir de loin exprès...
L'occas de voir ceusses... qui se sont sauvés de Rouen...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben ouais. C'est pour ça que le rhum n'y est pas cher.
> Et puis aussi c'est à Rouen
> 
> Le rhum comme anti-dépresseur. Y'a de l'idée, non ?



Un bar "biturique", en somme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Non. En Normandie ! Suis un peu s'il te plaît&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Une dure soirée s'annonce... :love:
> Vais avoir mal aux cheveux demain matin...



Ptain, un article d'une page en rapport avec la vente d'un bar... ! 

Doivent vraiment se faire iech les journaleux normands !


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, un article d'une page en rapport avec la vente d'un bar... !
> 
> Doivent vraiment se faire iech les journaleux normands !


Crétin !... 
C'est un bar où il y a eu énormément de concerts (pas de la musique genre MJ), qui bougeait pas mal, avec une clientèle très jeune de musicos, etc...
Bref pas le bar "branchouille" des p'tits fils à papa...
La gueule des voisins (bourgeois), lors des soirs de concerts keupons !... :rateau: :love:


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un bar où il y a eu énormément de concerts (pas de la musique genre MJ), qui bougeait pas mal, avec une clientèle très jeune de musicos, etc...



Un bar de profiteurs de la société, qui plus est drogués, Normands de surcroit ! Sa fermeture n'est que justice !


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Un bar de profiteurs de la société, qui plus est drogués, Normands de surcroit ! Sa fermeture n'est que justice !


Changement de proprio, seulement... 
Mais bon... 

Y'avait une p'tite métisse là-bas, y'a quelque temps...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La gueule des voisins (bourgeois), lors des soirs de concerts keupons !... :rateau: :love:



Je les comprend... Je ne supporte pas non plus les punks à chiens...


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2009)

Ah nan, nan des vrais punks...
Des créteux à épingles à nourrices partout... 

Z'ont été servis, les voisins hier soir...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je les comprend... Je ne supporte pas non plus les punks à chiens...



tu a acheter un canard qui nettoie dans les coins alors ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan, nan des vrais punks...
> Des créteux à épingles à nourrices partout...



C'est bien ce que je dis... Les crétins qui ont raté le train... Les clones de la deuxième fournée de suiveurs incultes... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------




macinside a dit:


> tu a acheter un canard qui nettoie dans les coins alors ?



Non... Mais je sais écrire le Gaulois sans fautes...​


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis... Les crétins qui ont raté le train... Les clones de la deuxième fournée de suiveurs incultes...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------
> 
> ...



voilà ! ça j'aime ! l'authenticité ! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Là je me remets difficilement d'une tajine kefta :sick:.


----------



## yret (28 Juin 2009)

allez en route pour une sortie vélo dans "mes" cols alpins ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2009)

> Chèr client Orange,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis donc Raphael FAURE, tu me prendrais pas pour une buze des fois ???


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2009)

là ... c'est bien dimanche ... pas de doute.


----------



## macarel (28 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> dis donc Raphael FAURE, tu me prendrais pas pour une buze des fois ???



P*tain, il (149.225.126.87) est vachement actif, ça fait quatre fois que Raphael me prévient
Autrement, j'attends en compagnie d'une petite bière fraîche (San Miguel, ma préféré) avec Marianne sur mes genoux (l'hebdomadaire pour être précis) tranquillement que ça passe (la chaleur hein) sous la pergola (j'adore le soleil vu de l'ombre):love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

Là je vais me taper un petit jaune.


----------



## jugnin (28 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais me taper un petit jaune.



T'as raison, les chinois, y'en a bien trop !


----------



## bokeh (28 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais me taper un petit jaune.


Ah, ça y est, les hommages à Mickaël Jackson commencent à fleurir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2009)

Là, les invités viennent de partir, c'est l'instant calme ou on savoure le souvenir qu'on vient de se faire d'une excellente journée passée en excellente compagnie :love:


----------



## maiwen (28 Juin 2009)

là ... c'est le moment en début de soirée où tu te dis que t'as passé une journée de merde, que t'es pas sortie de chez toi ... que tu voulais aller au ciné mais finalement 19h25 pour 19h50 ... c'est trop juste et que finalement tu vas plutôt regarder Jane Eyre où un autre truc qui va te déprimer (un peu plus que déjà) dans le lit de ton petit frère parce que le tien est dans le salon (jusqu'à ce qu'il rentre et te vire du moins) ... 

Ah et aussi ... la dernière fois que j'ai proposé un truc à cette copine, c'était pas déjà l'anniversaire de son père ?


----------



## kisbizz (28 Juin 2009)

là je me dit que je pourrais tenir la main a maiwen


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2009)

Je m'installe sur le balcon en rentrant d'un petit tour dans la garrigue : une année à cigales, cette année; un boucan de tous les diables et des grosses bébêtes partout. J'avais laissé le macro à la maison pour cause de transfert de sac, c'est vraiment pas malin mais d'une part ce n'est que partie remise, d'autre part le 16-80 permet déjà de bien approcher les grosses bêtes comme les cigales ou les fourmilions.


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais me taper un petit jaune.



j'avais mal lu, j'ai cru à un hommage à Michel Tacquesonne !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juin 2009)

J'viens de choisir la 2ème gratte de mon existence :style:

Restes plus qu'à attendre 2 mois


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Juin 2009)

Je me lance dans la réinstallation de Windows XP sur un petit ordinateur de bureau. 

La dernière fois que je l'ai installé, c'était matin. 

Je l'ai connecté à Internet, j'ai ouvert google, et j'ai cherché "Antivirus Windows". 

Depuis, plus moyens d'afficher une page internet. 
Quand je fais un ping www.google.fr, il va chercher www.l.google.fr
Et c'est pareil pour tout. 


Après ça, allez me raconter qu'un mac n'est pas plus en sécurité qu'un PC par le temps qui courrent....  
(Et le "pare-feux" de windows était activé ! )


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Juin 2009)

je cherche ou ecouter le match Bresil USA en finale de la coupe des conferdations....  HELP


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2009)

Là, je viens de me sortir les pousses du fion, afin de pondre un post de plus de 5 mots...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Là, je viens de me sortir les pousses du fion, afin de pondre un post de plus de 5 mots...



pas moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> pas moi...



Crétin!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Crétin!



vous en êtes un autre !...


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Chèr client Orange, (on note la recopie avec accent)
> 
> Attention ! Tentative d'intrusion dans votre compte Orange! Quelqu'un avec le IP address *149.225.126.87* a essayé d'accéder à votre compte personnel! Nous vous prions de bien vouloir vous connecter à votre compte Orange Et mettre a jour vos informations confidentielles ! Vous avez un délai de 24h pour rétablir l'accès à votre compte sans ceux Ce dernier sera définitivement supprimé.
> 
> *dis donc Raphael FAURE, tu me prendrais pas pour une buze des fois ???*



je jure que c'est pas une IP de chez moi 
par contre buse, c'est un s pas un Z, comme *s*ot 

non non je suis déjà loin


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Putain... Et après il joue sa victime... T'aurais pas fait tomber ton iPhone par hasard ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Moi j'écris mon prochain SAV


----------



## boodou (29 Juin 2009)

Je découvre sur le net que Gromit a décidé d'acheter un blackberry ... il a trop flippé en voyant Wallace galérer avec son iphone ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2009)

Là, je viens de finir de remonter une  de mes deux MM : Ben ménant, elle marche fonctionne (et les traces de démontage sont quasi invisibles) ! :king:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Je me suis fait un petit plaisir


----------



## jugnin (29 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me suis fait un petit plaisir



ça a pas un drôle de goût ça ? 'fin tant que ça défonce...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2009)

Tu l'as dit je me tape un petit brun là.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Juin 2009)

Je suis toute pomponnée, prête à aller prendre un verre avec mes futurs co-externes !


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2009)

J'ai chaud, devant mon MBP, à modérer. Tout en écoutant une vieillerie, Cabaret Voltaire, pendant que mon pain lève paisiblement.

Ça sent les vacances. Mais les vacances des autres :rateau:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

la je me dis qu'il y a des fans très très très atteint


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me dis qu'il y a des fans très très très atteint



Ba, ils se reproduisent entre eux, c'est déjà ça.... et puis ils feront moins les malins quand madame accouchera d'un maître Yoda de 2,5 kg ! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2009)

D'un autre côté, les Trooper en smoking blanc, quelle classe


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2009)

Plus que la mariée en tout cas.
Laquelle n'a même pas eu le courage de se faire la coiffure de la princesse machin. Ca n'aurait pas déparé dans le tableau, pourtant


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2009)

là maintenant ... nouveau témoignage de ma maladresse : comment foutre le feu aux plaques chauffantes en voulant simplement faire des oeufs brouillés (ou peu importe ça marche de toute façon) ?

1/ mettez une poêle avec de l'huile sur 6.
2/ allez voir ce qu'il y'a de beau sur macgé
3/ oubliez la poêle
4/ puis se rappeler ... et aller vite dans la cuisine
5/ vite bouger la poêle qui fume et renverser l'huile sur la plaque

et Pouf ! ça a fait un feu ... petit certe mais joli quand même


pour ceux qui s'inquièteraient (s'il y'en a), j'ai éteinds le feu avec un torchon et depuis je vais voir régulièrement au cas où la plaque s'autocombustionnerait. on sait jamais.

il va sans dire que j'ai abandonné l'histoire des oeufs (oui j'ose pas rallumer la plaque), et je vais donc manger une banane ... ou des chocapics ...


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> 3/ oubliez la poêle



Maiwen, tu es donc une femme sans poêle ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je vais donc manger une banane


 
Flambée ?








Gniark gniark gniark.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Flambée ?
> 
> Gniark gniark gniark.



au white spirit ahahahah 

ça aurait pu si le feu avait été dans la poêle et non sur les plaques


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Si tu avais eu la présence d'esprit d'éteindre ton début d'incendie à l'aide d'une banane préalablement épluchée et enduite de sucre et de rhum au lieu d'un bête torchon, tu aurais eu à manger.

A moins que tu manges les torchons brûlés ?
Non ?
Alors ? Tu vois que j'ai raison !

Toujours avoir chez soi une banane telle que sus-décrite en cas de début d'incendie à l'heure du repas, toujours !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ...comment foutre le feu aux plaques chauffantes  ...



Allumeeeerrrr le feu, alluuumeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr le feeeuuuuuuuuuuu-eu


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> pour ceux qui s'inquièteraient (s'il y'en a), j'ai éteinds le feu avec un torchon et depuis je vais voir régulièrement au cas où la plaque s'autocombustionnerait. on sait jamais.



Pour l'autocombustion (cf Zola : le Docteur Pascal, la mort de l'oncle Macquart), à mon avis, il vaut mieux surveiller certains posteurs de MacGé que tes plaques : il y a plus de chances d'être imbibé d'alcool pour les uns que pour les autres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h30 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu avais eu la présence d'esprit d'éteindre ton début d'incendie à l'aide d'une banane préalablement épluchée et enduite de sucre et de rhum au lieu d'un bête torchon, tu aurais eu à manger.
> 
> A moins que tu manges les torchons brûlés ?
> Non ?
> ...



D'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, il faut toujours avoir la banane !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, il faut toujours avoir la banane !


 
Epluchée et enduite de sucre et de rhum, sinon ça ne marche pas !


----------



## silvio (30 Juin 2009)

D'où l'expression YoupiBanane !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toujours avoir chez soi une banane telle que sus-décrite en cas de début d'incendie à l'heure du repas, toujours !



Ouais ! C'est important de se faire sucer la banane à l'heure du repas !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2009)

Ouf. Personne n'a semblé voir la dernière blague de merde de Mackie&#8230;

A moins que&#8230; 

Ah ça y est ? On peut mettre les modérateurs dans la liste d'ignorés ??? Enfin une vraie utilité à cette option


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouf. Personne n'a semblé voir la dernière blague de merde de Mackie


Ben si...
Mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben si...
> Mais *bon*...



"Bon" ?  Ça n'est pas précisément le terme dont j'aurais usé


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Bon" ?  Ça n'est pas précisément le terme dont j'aurais usé


Et une blague pourrie de plus...
Tu pensais aussi à P77, Chaton, pour ta liste?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et une blague pourrie de plus...
> Tu pensais aussi à P77, Chaton, pour ta liste?!...



Hé ! ho ! c'est toi, qui a dis "bon"


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

la je cherche le prix d'un vol Zero G en france


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je cherche le prix d'un vol Zero G en france



regarde les tarifs sur Yemeni Airlines, ils sont imbattables sur ces vols là ! 

ps : pas la peine d'en prendre un pour ta copine, elle connait déjà ! 

euh, je sors ! :rose:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> regarde les tarifs sur Yemeni Airlines, ils sont imbattables sur ces vols là !



malin ça :love:



alèm a dit:


> ps : pas la peine d'en prendre un pour ta copine, elle connait déjà !
> 
> euh, je sors ! :rose:



malin ça  (bis)


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu l'as dit je me tape un petit brun là.



au moins, on ne pourra pas dire que Corentin soit raciste mais par contre son tourisme sexuel mode zapping va lui coûter cher en taxe carbone !


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2009)

alèm a dit:


> au moins, on ne pourra pas dire que Corentin soit raciste mais par contre son tourisme sexuel mode zapping va lui coûter cher en taxe carbone !



ce petit brun la ?







ou l'autre ?


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ou l'autre ?


 il n'a pas dit nain mais brun


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> à consommer avant



Il n'a pas l'air de la première fraîcheur :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2009)

La je fais griller un figatellu :love:


----------



## FlnY (30 Juin 2009)

je regarde les expert miami

quelle classe ce david caruso


----------



## jugnin (30 Juin 2009)

ah ouais...


----------



## boodou (30 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La je fais griller un figatellu :love:



Miam ! veinard 

Je suis en déplacement à Berlin, alors pour moi c'est la bière qui coule à flots ...  :sick:


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Juin 2009)

j'attends que la température baisse pour aller me coucher!


----------



## Pitchoune (30 Juin 2009)

Bon, ben moi, je vais me coucher :sleep:


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2009)

idem :sleep::sleep::sleep: bonne nuit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La je fais griller un figatellu :love:



... Et puis au moins tu sais l'écrire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2009)

Je lis la prose de Patoch' qui rale encore.
C'est con mais ça me fait toujours autant marrer.
Je crois que c'est pour ça que j'aime ce forum. Pour ses vieux cons raleurs comme nous... (les concernés se reconnaitront)


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2009)

:love:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La je fais griller un figatellu :love:



Ça veut dire "se faire bronzer la teub" sur les plages corses ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ça veut dire "se faire bronzer la teub" sur les plages corses ?


Ah nan, j'aurai parlé de Lonzo dans ce cas. :style:


----------



## Aski (1 Juillet 2009)

Là je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux avec mon disque dur qui me sort des "input/output error" quand je veut l'effacer et des "opération non permise" quand je veux le restaurer !

J'espère qu'il va pas bientôt mourir &#8230;


----------



## silvio (1 Juillet 2009)

RIP


----------



## teo (1 Juillet 2009)

Je passe à ma banque. Chèques à déposer. Pfff. Quel bordel les virements en Allemagne.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2009)

De retour à Pau.... après :

- 15 jours à Albi pour ma remise des diplômes : à priori je suis pharmacien & ingénieur (reste plus que le Docteur a attraper !)

- Le concert de U2 à Barcelone hier soir....... :love::love::love::love::love:


Sur ce je vais me coucher ! 

Pharmacos HS


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juillet 2009)

là, je me rend compte que je n'ai pas mis assez de crème en me faisant bronzer la teub sur une plage (Catalane)...  :çapique:


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2009)

Tu t'es fais griller le figetallu ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2009)

Poil au...


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juillet 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'un jour, je le ferai ce GR20. 

Impossible de ne pas aller voir ces paysages...


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'un jour, je le ferai ce GR20.
> 
> Impossible de ne pas aller voir ces paysages...



Quelle horreur....   

N'oublies pas : je suis un spécialiste pour trouver les montagnes !


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> N'oublies pas : je suis un spécialiste pour trouver les montagnes !



Et moi je les grimpe...


les montagnes donc!


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'un jour, je le ferai ce GR20.
> 
> Impossible de ne pas aller voir ces paysages...




Tu m'étonnes, c'est magnifique !


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Quelle horreur....
> 
> N'oublies pas : je suis un spécialiste pour trouver les montagnes !



elle a déjà les montagnes et autres vallées :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan, j'aurai parlé de Lonzo dans ce cas. :style:



Aio!!! U Lonz*U*, Christacciu! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h34 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'un jour, je le ferai ce GR20.



Pffffffff... ça c'est pour les pumataghji pur sucre... 

Viens plutôt sur la terrasse siroter des vertes et de bleues, ô cucunella...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2009)

Aski a dit:


> Là je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux avec mon disque dur



Ça, c'est très con, tu ferais mieux de te les arracher à la main, ou à la rigueur avec une pince à épiler, ça prendrait moins de temps !


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et moi je les grimpe...



:love: :love: :love:




> les montagnes donc!



Ah.


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2009)

Là, je me dis 5 ans.. 

Là, je mesure le chemin parcouru.. 

Là, je me dis, oui, j'ai rencontré de vrais amis par ici :love:

(En espérant ne pas vous avoir trop saoulés..)


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Juillet 2009)

là je grogne un peu parce que j'en ai assez de recevoir des lettres à la chaine qui polluent ma boite mail et qui sont vides de sens (non, on ne peut pas récolter d'argent simplement en faisant suivre un mail :mouais: ) je viens de faire un billet d'humeur sur fessebouk à ce sujet...


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2009)

Ah. Donc tu nous informes ici, que tu as fait un billet sur facebook, billet parlant du spam reçu sur ta boite mail.


Manque plus qu'à envoyer un mail pour dire de venir ici pour savoir que sur facebook y'a un billet sur les spam que tu reçois.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Manque plus qu'à envoyer un mail pour dire de venir ici pour savoir que sur facebook y'a un billet sur les spam que tu reçois.


 
Et m'envoyer de la thune.

























Non ?
Bah, au moins j'aurais essayé.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah. Donc tu nous informes ici, que tu as fait un billet sur facebook, billet parlant du spam reçu sur ta boite mail.
> 
> 
> Manque plus qu'à envoyer un mail pour dire de venir ici pour savoir que sur facebook y'a un billet sur les spam que tu reçois.


c'est bien "vous faites quoi maintenant" le titre du topic non ?  

perso je supporte pas recevoir des conneries et ce n'est certainement pas moi qui vais aller polluer les autres... mais ça m'empêche pas d'avoir des humeurs...


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là, je me dis 5 ans..



tiens, je viens de penser à Chirac mais t'es quand même plus sexy


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant je réalise que ça fait une semaine que je n'ai pas été sur macge et que pourtant je suis toujours vivant.


----------



## tatouille (2 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> tiens, je viens de penser à Chirac mais t'es quand même plus sexy


  gougnafié

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




iPantoufle a dit:


> Là maintenant je réalise que ça fait une semaine que je n'ai pas été sur macge et que pourtant je suis toujours vivant.



:affraid::affraid::affraid: _Undead attacks! _


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là, je me dis 5 ans..
> 
> Là, je mesure le chemin parcouru..
> 
> ...


Oh oui, enivre-moi !... 

:rose:


----------



## kisbizz (2 Juillet 2009)

la je dévore une glace tiramisu :love:


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là maintenant je réalise que ça fait une semaine que je n'ai pas été sur macge et que pourtant je suis toujours vivant.



Ah, ben c'est marrant, nous aussi !


----------



## moonlight serenade (2 Juillet 2009)

là? je fessebouquine.
du verbe fessebouquiner, regarder ce que mettent les gens dans leur profil facebook.


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> là? je fessebouquine.



Pas trop de bug ?


----------



## moonlight serenade (2 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Pas trop de bug ?



non et je préfère buger que d'avoir lu ce que j'ai vu!


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> d'avoir lu ce que j'ai vu!


Gné ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Là je sue comme un porc et vais me préparer un petit Mojito .

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> je préfère buger



Mangerbuger.fr 
5 fruits et légumes.
Le message commence à passer.


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2009)

je m'en vais tester ma nouvelle poêle grill :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, c'est magnifique !



Tout juste bon pour faire du ski de bosses


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je m'en vais tester ma nouvelle poêle grill :love:



T'es en retard, Mackie : Wimbledon, c'est presque fini !


----------



## rizoto (2 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je m'en vais tester ma nouvelle poêle grill :love:



Et ça donne quoi?


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2009)

un steak nickel :love: et cuit sans gras


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Tu ferais mieux de bouffer du phosphore. Ou de sucer des allumettes tiens...


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2009)

Là, je savoure, je commence à rêver de comment je vais l'aménager&#8230;



PUTAIN ! CDI et Appart la même semaine&#8230; :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Enfin un truc sympa a lire dans ce fil de merde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> PUTAIN ! CDI et Appart la même semaine :love:



*CHAMPAAAAAGNE!!!*


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2009)

Champagne ? :affraid:

Tu rigoles  Absynthe !!!


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Champagne ? :affraid:
> 
> Tu rigoles  Absynthe !!!



a tiens une fée verte 

bravo


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Champagne ? :affraid:
> 
> Tu rigoles  Absynthe !!!



Tssss, non : *CHAMPAGNE aussi*


----------



## jugnin (3 Juillet 2009)

Ouais Bass !_

D'L'ALCOOOOOL !_



(c'est consensuel)


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2009)

A cette heure, c'est plutôt un petit blanc. *


Santé !​*


----------



## silvio (3 Juillet 2009)

Vu la chaleur  moi je dis casa ... y a pas d'heure pour accompagner les cigales

GG bassou ...


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je me dis que j'ai justement une bouteille de champ' voyageuse qui ferait bien l'affaire pour une crémaillière.


----------



## havez (3 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je me dis que sa fait 2 jours que l'on m'a brisé le coeur 
Et que mes larmes ne suffisent plus.

Monde de merde


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Là, je suis content pour bass'
Je viens de refaire la présentation de mon site.
Faut que je fasse les valises.
Je bois du thé.
En tâche de fond, je continue à vraiment me demander pourquoi je continue à vous raconter tout ça.


----------



## jugnin (3 Juillet 2009)

havez a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que sa fait 2 jours que l'on m'a brisé le coeur
> Et que mes larmes ne suffisent plus.
> 
> Monde de merde



Bien fait ! ça vous apprendra à acheter des curs _éco+_, c'est de la merde.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Juillet 2009)

lumai a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que j'ai justement une bouteille de champ' voyageuse qui ferait bien l'affaire pour une crémaillière.



Aoué, bonne idée çà  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2009)

moi aussi j'aimerais faire cartons et valises mais non .... encore un café et puis boulot


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2009)

lumai a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que j'ai justement une bouteille de champ' voyageuse qui ferait bien l'affaire pour une crémaillière.




Qui vous savez n'étant plus parmi nous, je me porte volontaire pour apporter les apéricubes 



Bassou, chouettes nouvelles


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là, je me dis qu'un jour, je le ferai ce GR20.
> 
> Impossible de ne pas aller voir ces paysages...





yvos a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, c'est magnifique !





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pffffffff... ça c'est pour les pumataghji pur sucre...
> 
> Viens plutôt sur la terrasse siroter des vertes et de bleues, ô cucunella...



eh bin moi puisque c'était raté l'année dernière et raté cette année eh bin je ferais les deux l'an prochain : GR 20 (pour la Xème fois, je ne boude pas mon plaisir) et terrasse mais si tu peux me choper un peu de bières même à la chataigne gars !


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2009)

là maintenant, je savoure notre victoire ... avec un Krisprolls


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Là,
Je me casse.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Là je vais tuer mon voisin, vous m'apporterez des oranges ?


----------



## fredintosh (3 Juillet 2009)

Tu veux pas commencer par les miens, pour t'entraîner ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2009)

Tu veux des trucs anti voisin Corentin ?


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tu veux des trucs anti voisin Corentin ?



ah non...ton slip jaune, tu peux pas le laisser traîner sur le palier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je vais tuer mon voisin...



Tu le feras pas...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2009)

Pareil, moi j'dis qu'il bluff


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Vous aviez raison 

Mais si vous avez des trucs (légaux), je suis preneur .


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous aviez raison
> 
> Mais si vous avez des trucs (légaux), je suis preneur .



ce que j'ai trouvé : il parait qu'un son en 37 hz produit par une basse peu rendre malade quelqu'un ... sinon c'est quoi le problème de ton voisin ?


----------



## Dead head (4 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de découvrir, grâce à À vos Mac, une vidéo qui est une véritable prouesse technique. Il s'agit d'un montage fabuleux, d'une musique universelle, et &#8212; pour reprendre les termes du magazine &#8212; d'un moment de bonheur.

Je l'écoute en boucle depuis 20 minutes.

*C'est ici que ça se passe*.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ce que j'ai trouvé : il parait qu'un son en 37 hz produit par une basse peu rendre malade quelqu'un ... sinon c'est quoi le problème de ton voisin ?



Il veut prévenir la police si on n'enlève pas les orties dans les 8 jours (ce qu'on compte faire), ils nous envoient de l'eau par dessus la clôture, ils écoutent de la musique conne tout le temps et fort, ils ne nous disent plus bonjour, ils sont violents avec nos chats qui passent forcément dans leur jardin, une de leurs poules est fréquemment dans notre jardin (c'est pas forcément gênant), ils font des travaux vers 20 H, ils sont vulgaires, ...

Mais le pire de tout est le fait qu'ils rendent ma mère angoissée et "tristounette".


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2009)

change de mère


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il veut prévenir la police si on n'enlève pas les orties dans les 8 jours (ce qu'on compte faire)


En même temps c'est pas très légal de faire pousser des orties À moins que ce soit une autre plante de la même famille, je ne sais plus bien à cette heure du weekend. Je suis déjà tout embrumé.


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il veut prévenir la police si on n'enlève pas les orties dans les 8 jours (ce qu'on compte faire), ils nous envoient de l'eau par dessus la clôture, ils écoutent de la musique conne tout le temps et fort, ils ne nous disent plus bonjour, ils sont violents avec nos chats qui passent forcément dans leur jardin, une de leurs poules est fréquemment dans notre jardin (c'est pas forcément gênant), ils font des travaux vers 20 H, ils sont vulgaires, ...
> 
> Mais le pire de tout est le fait qu'ils rendent ma mère angoissée et "tristounette".



les flics viendront plus facilement pour un problème de bruit qu'un problème d'ortie ...   mais bon, tu serai un plus gros gabarit  tu pourrai leur faire facilement peur


----------



## MacEntouziast (4 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu le feras pas...



Par contre, toi ...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il veut prévenir la police si on n'enlève pas les orties dans les 8 jours (ce qu'on compte faire), ils nous envoient de l'eau par dessus la clôture, ils écoutent de la musique conne tout le temps et fort, ils ne nous disent plus bonjour, ils sont violents avec nos chats qui passent forcément dans leur jardin, une de leurs poules est fréquemment dans notre jardin (c'est pas forcément gênant), ils font des travaux vers 20 H, ils sont vulgaires, ...
> 
> Mais le pire de tout est le fait qu'ils rendent ma mère angoissée et "tristounette".



sinon 33 pages de bonheurs :love:

ou bien  http://www.coupsdepute.com/


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci je vais bien lire tout ça 

Bonne soirée


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

sinon pour les mêmes raisons que toi, je cherche un treilles complet avec des rangeos et un beret rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2009)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> Par contre, toi ...



Je suis un ange de pacifisme... :style:


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon pour les mêmes raisons que toi, je cherche un treilles complet avec des rangeos et un beret rouge



t'auras l'air encore plus ridicule que le reste du temps t'étonnes pas si on se fout de ta tronche hein ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> t'auras l'air encore plus ridicule que le reste du temps t'étonnes pas si on se fout de ta tronche hein ! :rateau:



mais je pourrai botter le cul de ma voisine


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais je pourrai botter le cul de ma voisine



t'as besoin de te déguiser en para (sans la musculature) pour lui botter le cul ? Tu as une idée des militaires qui me révulsent


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

J'étais parti acheter des t-shirt ... Je suis revenu avec un G4 qui était aux monstres :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je suis un ange de pacifisme... :style:



Surtout qd tu chausses tes rangers coquées  :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2009)

il inspire paix et amour dans ces cas là 

Là, je me dis que ma banque est trop gentille.

Ou trop conne.


Très conne en fait.


----------



## silvio (6 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vous aviez raison
> 
> Mais si vous avez des trucs (légaux), je suis preneur .



File des puces à tes chats ... ou à la poule ... 

J'attends que les gus qui m'ont invité à cette télé-réunion, se décident à causer du truc pour lequel ils m'ont invité rapport au fait que j'étais vaguement intéressé


----------



## Dead head (6 Juillet 2009)

Je vous lis.


----------



## boodou (6 Juillet 2009)

Pense à les délier, certains sont accrochés ici depuis bien longtemps


----------



## luxlumen (6 Juillet 2009)

ma seule occupation intellectuelle de la journée c'est de poster ici ...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> ma seule occupation intellectuelle de la journée c'est de poster ici ...



C'est dire si tu as une occupation intellectuelle...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Je rentre d'une journée intéressante mais pitié plus de tests de logique avec des allumettes .

Je vais me taper une jaune tiens.

Bonne soirée à tous .


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rentre d'une journée intéressante mais pitié plus de tests de logique avec des allumettes .




hihi&#8482; 



> Une petite énigme simple et d'ailleurs assez connue utilisant des allumettes, comment transformer ces 4 _petits_* carrés en 3 autres en bougeant le minimum d'allumettes. (Toutes les allumettes doivent être utilisées, interdiction de superposer, ou supprimer des allumettes)
> PS : Essayez de faire un joli dessin :
> 
> 
> ...





> Je vais me taper une jaune tiens.
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous .



tout est bon dans la chinoise :love:


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rentre d'une journée intéressante mais pitié plus de tests de logique avec des allumettes .


Comme par exemple comment faire 7 triangles avec six allumettes?





C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais me taper une jaune tiens.



Encore???


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Comme par exemple comment faire 7 triangles avec six allumettes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ou mieux, rendre cette équation correcte en déplaçant une seule allumette (chiffres romains, et on ne touche pas aux allumettes du signe = sinon ça n'est plus une équation) :

\/|=||


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou mieux, rendre cette équation correcte en déplaçant une seule allumette (chiffres romains, et on ne touche pas aux allumettes du signe = sinon ça n'est plus une équation) :
> 
> \/|=||


Déjà vu 



:love:


----------



## tirhum (6 Juillet 2009)

La pelouse...
Biner la pelouse et la faire fumer, même !... 



 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant je mets à jour mon cv : mention très bien au bac pro Ama communication graphique et 775 au test toeic anglais, j'espère que ça va aider...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là maintenant je mets à jour mon cv : mention très bien au bac pro Ama communication graphique et 775 au test toeic anglais, j'espère que ça va aider...



c'est pas les diplômes qui font les bons employer a embaucher


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas les diplômes qui font les bons employ*és* *à* embaucher


Pas tomber dans l'excès inverse non plus...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pas les diplômes qui font les bons employer a embaucher



Encore moins lé fôtes d'aurtaugrafe


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juillet 2009)

je dors  début :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je dors  début :sleep:



Le mieux c'est d'être couché quand même hein. 

Mais, dis-moi, Mackie t'a piqué ton compte?&#8230;


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

je ne pique que les comptes intéressant :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

Quel tact.


----------



## gribouille (7 Juillet 2009)




----------



## kisbizz (7 Juillet 2009)

je ne peux pas aller me coucher , je regarde l'heure impatiemment :sleep::sleep:


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2009)

là je vais aller m'éclater les yeux sur un bon bouquin :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> là je vais aller m'éclater les yeux sur un bon bouquin :love:



Tant que c'est que les yeux...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2009)

Vais aller me fumer les neurones sur le balcon


----------



## macarel (8 Juillet 2009)

Là, je digère le concert de Status Quo à Carca de hier soir, ça reste du rock bourin, un peu mal vieilli


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

doit y  avoir des invités chez "les voisins" j'entend la marseillaise :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juillet 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Là, je digère le concert de Status Quo à Carca de hier soir, ça reste du rock bourin, un peu mal vieilli


Même avant de vieillir c'était déjà de la murde.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2009)

Rockin' all over ze woooooooorld


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Je speede


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

je dépasse ma demie heure au téléphone pour ouvrir la ligne EdF&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> je dépasse ma demie heure au téléphone pour ouvrir la ligne EdF




Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.
Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.
Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.
Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.
Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.
Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour écourter agréablement votre attente.
Ne quittez pas.


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2009)

Dans les délices de l'attente téléphonique, je vous déconseille les programmes fidélité de la sncf. La musique y est aussi énervante que dans leurs pubs radios. A 0,34&#8364;/mn.
Tam&#8230;tadam&#8230;


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2009)

Je recule le moment où je vais appeler Orange :mouais: .

Depuis avant-hier soir, ma LiveBox ne se connecte plus à ma ligne ADSL (je n'ai donc ni internet, ni téléphone, ni télévision *)  . Je sens que je vais stresser, et ça me stresse par avance  .


* Effet positif : ça m'a permis d'échapper à la folie planétaire autour d'un chanteur/danseur noir à la peau blanche  .


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

La je me dis que la pub nous ment, un jour elle a dit " bougez avec la poste" mais c'est mou ! Pfff

L.A. Women dans les oreilles pour attendre


----------



## Dead head (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (...) L.A. Wom*e*n dans les oreilles pour attendre


 
Il t'en faut plusieurs ? Les Doors étaient moins gourmands, avec "L.A. Woman".


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

ahahah :rateau: sinon je viens de goûter ce qui est censé être la meilleur baguette de pain de Paris, elle est pas mal :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ahahah :rateau: sinon je viens de goûter ce qui est censé être la meilleur baguette de pain de Paris, elle est pas mal :love:


Ca mange du pain, ça ?


----------



## gribouille (8 Juillet 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ca mange du pain, ça ?



il ne mange pas de ce pain la


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Juillet 2009)

putain... bientôt 9 ans :affraid:


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> * Effet positif : ça m'a permis d'échapper à la *folie* planétaire autour d'un chanteur/danseur noir à la peau blanche  .



non la folie, ça pourrait être sympatique.
La connerie (forcément planétaire), c'est autre chose, c'est montrer sa gamine nous expliquer comment il était un bon papa... devant des milliers de personnes qui achetaient ces derniers billets d'émotion à prix d'or, comme le métal qui fera du gus le plus riche du cimetière.

Donc bref, c'est le mot connerie qui convient. Ou alors il est pas mort et c'est sa plus grande tournée (enfin une vraie tournée d'adieux n'en déplaise à Monsieur Ponk). Dans les deux cas, on s'en fout. La seule chose rageante, c'est que c'est avec le pognon du contribuable que France 2 a acheté les droits de diffusion...


----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ....
> Dans les deux cas, on s'en fout. La seule chose rageante, c'est que c'est avec *le pognon du contribuable* que France 2 a acheté les droits de diffusion...


Je me mords les c..... en lisant ça (oui je suis souple) 
Alors que ça aurait été décent pour la mort de Joe Strummer ou Lux Interior


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

La je viens de trouver une boite d'Apple II europlus :love:


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Je me mords les c..... en lisant ça (oui je suis souple)
> Alors que ça aurait été décent pour la mort de Joe Strummer ou Lux Interior



La gestion de l'argent publique doit servir les collectivités, les accès à la culture... pas aux hommages. Enfin pour la part que je paye tout au moins.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La gestion de l'argent publique doit servir les collectivités, les accès à la culture... pas aux hommages. Enfin pour la part que je paye tout au moins.



Partant de ce principe, tout un chacun va pouvoir râler sur tel ou tel programme du service public parce que ça ne correspond pas à ce qu'il aurait souhaité en fonction de ce qu'il paye comme redevance.
France Télé est un groupement de chaines de télé, pas une bibliothèque.

:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Juillet 2009)

J'attends les résultats de l'Examen National Classant, qui a remplacé l'internat... Ils sont affichés dans la moitié des facs de France mais pas chez moi :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La gestion de l'argent publique doit servir les collectivités, les accès à la culture... pas aux hommages.




Qu'on aime ou pas MJ, c'est un événement historique et donc le service public est bien dans sa mission.

Quant à sa fille, je n'ai vu qu'une petite fille en larme qui lançait un dernier adieu à son père. Il n'y avait rien de préparé ou de mis en scène là-dedans.

Je tiens à préciser que si j'avais été seul chez moi, je n'aurais jamais regardé cette émission (sur la RTBF), je n'ai jamais été un grand fan de l'artiste même si j'aime certaines de ses chansons. Mais bon voilà, j'ai vu cet hommage et ça ne m'a pas choqué que ce soit _avec mes sous_ que ça ait été diffusé, n'en déplaise aux râleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Ce qui m'a frappé, c'est le cercueil doré à l'or fin à 25 000 $.

Comme quoi, on peut être pété de thunes et avoir des goûts de chiottes.


----------



## silvio (8 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce qui m'a frappé, c'est le cercueil doré à l'or fin à 25 000 $.
> 
> Comme quoi, on peut être pété de thunes et avoir des goûts de chiottes.



et encore tu n'as pas vu la lunette et le balai !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> je dépasse ma demie heure au téléphone pour ouvrir la ligne EdF



En fait là, en cumulé, ça fait plus d'1h30, et toujours rien à l'horizon


----------



## rizoto (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait là, en cumulé, ça fait plus d'1h30, et toujours rien à l'horizon



C'est ça qui est bon en France. Il ont virer tous les guichets mais les hotlines sont comment dire ... 

...nul a chier 


Et c'est comme ca avec quasiment tous les societes de service : EDF, Free, les compagnies d'assurance.


----------



## macarel (8 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même avant de vieillir c'était déjà de la murde.


d'accord avec toi, mais comme on dit en néerlandais:" ne regarde pas un cheval qui t'es offert dans la bouche", puis il y avait un très bon resto à la clé, offert par la même société.
Donc, in fine, bonne soirée, malgré Status Quo


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

la classe :love:


----------



## havez (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la classe :love:





La boite est pleine? :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

havez a dit:


> La boite est pleine? :love:



empty


----------



## havez (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> empty



Dommage 


("Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside"  )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

J'inaugure mes iMug offerts par macgé. Ma vie est palpitante.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'aimerai bien les avoir .

Santé .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

La mort va vous sembler injuste...


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La mort va vous sembler injuste...



Jaloux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

J'encode, ça faisait longtemps. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

Je regarde le match de ping pong...
Sonnybois vs JPKK...


----------



## Melounette (9 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je regarde le match de ping pong...
> Sonnybois vs JPKK...


 Dans quel fil ? Vas-y, dis.  (Je mise tout sur Sonnybo)

C'est marrant ce twitter maison à la sauce Macgé.
Bon bin, pour rester dans le sujet, là tout de suite maintenant, je viens de me faire gauler à fumer dans mon bureau par la socotec qui vient faire sa visite de sécurité.
Han la laaaa


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Tu bosses dans un bureau maintenant?


----------



## Melounette (9 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu bosses dans un bureau maintenant?


 Et ouais je suis passée cadre. :style: J'harcèle et je terrorise une équipe de techniciens velus en leur imprimant un rythme de travail à la cravache. Je ne fréquente plus que des bobos, voir des beautiful people. Je ne sors que là où il faut sortir. Et je toise les sales pauvres de mon oeil dynamique et toujours dans vibe.
C'est bon la décadance. C'est bon la luxure.
Bon par contre, je bosse sur un PC.:rose:


----------



## sylzanne (9 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

Je m'arrache les cheveux car j'ai beau cliquer sur "télécharger le torrent" et rien ne se passe alors que jusqu'à hier je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce genre et que je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour.... C'est à devenir chèvre:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je m'arrache les cheveux car j'ai beau cliquer sur "télécharger le torrent" et rien ne se passe alors que jusqu'à hier je n'ai jamais eu de problème de ce genre et que je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour.... C'est à devenir chèvre:rateau::rateau::rateau:


Moi je pense que je n'aurais aucun mal à cliquer sur l'infraction pour piratage&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je pense que je n'aurais aucun mal à cliquer sur l'infraction pour piratage



chiche


----------



## sylzanne (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je pense que je n'aurais aucun mal à cliquer sur l'infraction pour piratage



Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire? Il n'y a pas que du piratage avec les torrents...


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2009)

Voilà voilà... C'est Ed qui m'a conseillé ce site internet. C'est vrai qu'il est bien pratique.

Manque plus que l'IP.


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà voilà... C'est Ed qui m'a conseillé ce site internet. C'est vrai qu'il est bien pratique.
> 
> Manque plus que l'IP.



Si j'peux aider


----------



## sylzanne (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si j'peux aider



Ben les mecs, y aurait pas fait bon vivre en 40 avec vous comme voisins !!!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà voilà... C'est Ed qui m'a conseillé ce site internet. C'est vrai qu'il est bien pratique.
> 
> Manque plus que l'IP.


Tiens il y a même une option spéciale Mackie... la dernière 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------




sylzanne a dit:


> Ben les mecs, y aurait pas fait bon vivre en 40 avec vous comme voisins !!!!!


Le pire c'est le Suisse... torture même les scouts


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> Ben les mecs, y aurait pas fait bon vivre en 40 avec vous comme voisins !!!!!



Ah non, c'est à partir de 42 que ma famille a commencer a dénoncer, avant c'était trop risqué.

Puis en 44, on a dénoncé les collabos aux résistants.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah non, c'est à partir de 42 que ma famille a commencer a dénoncer, avant c'était trop risqué.
> 
> Puis en 44, on a dénoncé les collabos aux résistants.


et ils on couché avec les boches ?


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> Ben les mecs, y aurait pas fait bon vivre en 40 avec vous comme voisins !!!!!



Plus qu'en 2009, en tout cas. Aujourd'hui, avec internet, on arrive à dénoncer à la chaîne, et en restant assis. Avant, c'était beaucoup plus fatiguant.


----------



## sylzanne (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah non, c'est à partir de 42 que ma famille a commencer a dénoncer, avant c'était trop risqué.
> 
> Puis en 44, on a dénoncé les collabos aux résistants.



Sympa le macGé... Hypocrite, mais drôle, enfin, j'ai compris je ne parlerai plus jamais de torre... oups excusez-moi, je ne le ferai plus jamais.... Ca fait peur de contourner la loi... vous avez raison, soyez des moutons, c'est le meilleur moyen de changer le monde et de le faire évoluer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah non, c'est à partir de 42 que ma famille a commencer a dénoncer, avant c'était trop risqué.
> 
> Puis en 44, on a dénoncé les collabos aux résistants.



Tiens, on serait de la même famille !? 

Ah non, j'suis con, on est nombreux à avoir été bon Français à cette époque c'est vrai...


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> Sympa le macGé... Hypocrite, mais drôle, enfin, j'ai compris je ne parlerai plus jamais de torre... oups excusez-moi, je ne le ferai plus jamais.... Ca fait peur de contourner la loi... vous avez raison, soyez des moutons, c'est le meilleur moyen de changer le monde et de le faire évoluer...



Justement, le monde aura évolué quand on l'aura préservé de tous les mécréants de ton espèce, vaurien !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> Sympa le macGé... Hypocrite, mais drôle, enfin, j'ai compris je ne parlerai plus jamais de torre... oups excusez-moi, je ne le ferai plus jamais.... Ca fait peur de contourner la loi... vous avez raison, soyez des moutons, c'est le meilleur moyen de changer le monde et de le faire évoluer...



Non, tu te trompes.
Je pars du constat que l'écrasante majorité des personnes qui me parlent de torrents le font pour obtenir des fichiers qui ne sont pas libres de droit. C'est un constat récurrent.

Alors, mouton, non puisque je ne télécharge pas et je me bas pour que le téléchargement illégal cesse, au moins sur macgé, ou j'officie en tant que modérateur, et du coup, je peux y contribuer.

Hypocrite ? Pas plus que toi en prétendant ne pas vouloir télécharger du contenu illégal et pourtant dire "Ca fait peur de contourner la loi...".

Ben ouais, j'espère bien que ça fait peur. La ligne de conduite de macgénération est ainsi, elle ne tolère aucun contenu illicite, aucun pirate en herbe, et aucun échange de fichier illégaux.
Crois qu'il s'agit là d'une politique de l'autruche si ça t'enchante, mais ça ne l'est pas. Et au pire, ton avis ne nous importe pas sur ce sujet, c'est comme ça un point c'est tout.

D'autres questions ?


----------



## sylzanne (9 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Justement, le monde aura évolué quand on l'aura préservé de tous les mécréants de ton espèce, vaurien !



OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...

Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne reviendrai pas de sitôt sur votre forum, je vous laisse dans votre monde de bisounours, où les méchants sont très méchants et les gentils très gentils....


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne reviendrai pas de sitôt sur votre forum, je vous laisse dans votre monde de bisounours, où les méchants sont très méchants et les gentils très gentils....



Regarde ma réponse avant de t'enflammer et de crier aux sarkosystes à tout va.

Faut savoir faire la distinction un peu, des fois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Ah, encore un bon... :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne reviendrai pas de sitôt sur votre forum, je vous laisse dans votre monde de bisounours, où les méchants sont très méchants et les gentils très gentils....


JPTK.... sors de ce Pseudo :mouais:


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...



c'est pourtant un repère de gauchiste


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> gaushite


Un nouveau minerai ?!..


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est pourtant un repère de gaushite


C'est le gardien à cheval Taliban chargé de surveiller les champs de cannabis


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

D'ailleurs je vois que Sylzanne est orthophoniste de profession, peut être pourrait il aider mackie&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

Pourquoi? Mackie fais aussi des fautes d'orthographe quand il parle? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> D'ailleurs je vois que Sylzanne est orthophoniste de profession, peut être pourrait il aider mackie&#8230; :rateau:


C'est un chirurgien qu'il faut... expérimentaliste de surcroît


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...



Paske tu crois que dwnl illégalement fait de toi un "rebelle" contre l'establishment, contre toute forme d'autorité ? Il semble que tu mélanges un peu tout 




sylzanne a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas, je ne reviendrai pas de sitôt sur votre forum, je vous laisse dans votre monde de bisounours, où les méchants sont très méchants et les gentils très gentils....


Eh bien retourne dans ton monde où les _*beep*_ sont très *beep* 






Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah, encore un bon... :sleep:


Oué, çà pullule en ce moment :sleep:


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2009)

là je me dis qu'en effet, Battlestar Glactica, c'est mieux quand on a vu le pilot  :love:


----------



## silvio (9 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Paske tu crois que dwnl illégalement fait de toi un "rebelle" contre l'establishment, contre toute forme d'autorité ? Il semble que tu mélanges un peu tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pitain le faites pas fuir ....  pas tout de suite ... en tout cas, Chat-dans-l'dos a raison
L'Eté est une saison à part 
Sur ce, je continue à me nettoyer les narines :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juillet 2009)

Ben moi je suis un rebelle... je ne download pas


----------



## gribouille (9 Juillet 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> putain... bientôt 9 ans :affraid:



et oui, le temps passe vite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2009)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, compris, c'est sarkozy qui a pris le contrôle de MacGé...



P**** ! Il est vraiment partout celui-là !  :afraid:


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là je me dis qu'en effet, Battlestar Glactica, c'est mieux quand on a vu le pilot  :love:



c'est du même niveau que le premier film ?


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est du même niveau que le premier film ?



je sais pas, c'est bien  mais je connais pas le film ...


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je sais pas, c'est bien  mais je connais pas le film ...



parce que le fim n'est pas top


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2009)

Là? je viens d'ouvrir une enveloppe de type les impôts. Surprise, c'était un excès de vitesse avant le péage, 128 au lieu de 110 
Comme ce système doit être pédagogique, je cherche en vain ce que j'aurai dû comprendre ou apprendre pour devenir un citoyen modèle, un conducteur émérite... En même temps, j'aurai pu avoir l'idée de passer le télépéage à 130 sans aucune décélération, total au limiteur, les pieds sur le tableau de bord, proche de la ventilation... Non finalement, c'est une bonne chose. Grâce au trou abyssal des services publics qu'il faut combler par tout moyen, j'ai enfin compris qu'il fallait passer les péages doucement, surtout juste après le panneau 110...

Mamy:love:: c'est quoi ton numéro de permis? 

Sinon, je suis contre le téléchargement illégal. J'ai bon?


----------



## alèm (9 Juillet 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est le gardien à cheval Taliban chargé de surveiller les champs de cannabis




je l'aime bien cette définition de gaushiste. vraiment bien !

moi j'suis pas un rebelle, j'emmerde les rebelles !! surtout ceux qui sans s'en apercevoir sont de droite !
j'emmerde encore plus ceux de gauche et qui sont de droite en fait !


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je l'aime bien cette définition de gaushiste. vraiment bien !
> 
> moi j'suis pas un rebelle, j'emmerde les rebelles !! surtout ceux qui sans s'en apercevoir sont de droite !
> j'emmerde encore plus ceux de gauche et qui sont de droite en fait !


moi j'emmerde ceux qui sont au milieu ...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2009)

Le petit iDuck est demandé dans ce fil


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juillet 2009)

et moi j'emmerde personnes ... espérant que on fasse pareil 

sinon là  .... clope et café pour mon réveil habituel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le petit iDuck est demandé dans ce fil



Le petit iDuck préfère ne pas répondre.


----------



## jugnin (10 Juillet 2009)

Là, je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander ce que maiwen est venue faire dans mon rêve. Surtout avec un bateau.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Là, je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander ce que maiwen est venue faire dans mon rêve. Surtout avec un bateau.



... Tu t'trompes, c'était moi. Dans un raffiot ouais. 
Ah nan merde, j'ai pas fermé l'oeil j'oubliais. 

(blabla familial)

Solitude définitive j'crois bien.


----------



## jugnin (10 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> ... Tu t'trompes, c'était moi. Dans un raffiot ouais.
> Ah nan merde, j'ai pas fermé l'oeil j'oubliais.
> Bien entendu au final, c'est moi la "rabat-joie", l'andouille, voire la "coincée du cul".
> On croit rêver.
> ...



Appelle moi deux secondes, sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Je regarde la famille Ingalls juste au dessus. C'est émouvant.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Là, je peux pas m'empêcher de me demander ce que maiwen est venue faire dans mon rêve. Surtout avec un bateau.



mmm ... intéressant  

moi la question que je me pose c'est : j'étais sous quelle forme ? Betty Boop ? en robe très courte décolletée ? en papillon ? ou juste un nom qui flotte dans l'air comme ça ... "maiwen" :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> mmm ... intéressant
> 
> moi la question que je me pose c'est : j'étais sous quelle forme ? Betty Boop ? en robe très courte décolletée ? en papillon ? ou juste un nom qui flotte dans l'air comme ça ... "maiwen" :rateau:



A mon avis, c'etait un peu plus trash


----------



## Selthis (10 Juillet 2009)

Je prépare mon sac pour mon week end à Paris, concert de U2 et keupins.
J'étais pas partie en week end depuis longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> A mon avis, c'etait un peu plus trash



Lopette ! T'as édité.


----------



## Aski (10 Juillet 2009)

Là je suis en train d'essayer de cloner la partition Linux que j'avais sur le Mac de l'ancien vers le nouveau disque dur.

Si ce truc me fait *****  encore longtemps je vais vite l'effacer Linux


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> A mon avis, c'etait un peu plus trash



ouais ouais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ouais ouais



Fais pas ta timide et AVOUE !


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Fais pas ta timide et AVOUE !



on m'a toujours dit que c'était bien payé la figuration, j'ai voulu essayer


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2009)

A 4 pattes !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> on m'a toujours dit que c'était bien payé la figuration, j'ai voulu essayer



Et... bien payé alors ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et... bien payé alors ?



j'attends la fin de l'été pour savoir ... paraît qu'il faut que je fasse d'autres apparitions 

bon ça va, z'avez fini ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> bon ça va, z'avez fini ?



Non. :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Là j'ai une Castro.


----------



## boodou (10 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai une Castro.



Tu veux dire une gastro non ?

sois-lui fidel


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

la, le service client de LA POSTE (via mail), me demande de voir avec le bureau de LA POSTE pour que ce dernier me remette en mains le formulaire de réclamation au service client (?!) de LA POSTE pour un colis perdu par LA POSTE


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu veux dire une gastro non ?
> 
> sois-lui fidel &#8230;



Ne t'inquiète pas, je fais beaucoup de trajets à Cuba :rateau:.


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la, le service client de LA POSTE (via mail), me demande de voir avec le bureau de LA POSTE pour que ce dernier me remette en mains le formulaire de réclamation au service client (?!) de LA POSTE pour un colis perdu par LA POSTE



dépêche toi, ça va bientôt fermer !


----------



## Melounette (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la, le service client de LA POSTE (via mail), me demande de voir avec le bureau de LA POSTE pour que ce dernier me remette en mains le formulaire de réclamation au service client (?!) de LA POSTE pour un colis perdu par LA POSTE


Ah ça c'est couillon juste avant le long week-end du 14 juillet. Avec un peu de chance, de patience et de self-control, tu l'auras p'têt mercredi. Et encore.:sleep:


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Lopette ! T'as édité.



Bah oui :rose: , mais je la connais pas moi cette "maiwen"


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la, le service client de LA POSTE (via mail), me demande de voir avec le bureau de LA POSTE pour que ce dernier me remette en mains le formulaire de réclamation au service client (?!) de LA POSTE pour un colis perdu par LA POSTE



afin de maintenir l'absurde, numérise le et renvoie le par mail :rateau:


----------



## itako (10 Juillet 2009)

Moderate dans le lit de ma copine pendant qu'elle achète des chaussures, je vais devoir passer un coup de fil pour avoir des infos sur un camping, car c'est pas tout mais ce soir je dois enfin aller voir *Amon Tobin*.


----------



## oligo (10 Juillet 2009)

la??? Bah je suis sur le lac comme tous les autres jours... Pas mal comme Job d'été prof de voile, non??


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2009)

ça dépend : faut aimer la voile :rateau:

J'écoute les cigales ... mais faut aimer les cigales


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> ça dépend : faut aimer la voile :rateau:
> 
> J'écoute les cigales ... mais faut aimer les cigales



et c'est un job d'été "écouter les cigales"?


----------



## silvio (10 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> et c'est un job d'été "écouter les cigales"?


Nan mais le fil n'implique pas de parler de son taf ...
Ceci dit, c'est depuis le boulot que je les écoute : je suis tailleur de cigales en 4


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Nan mais le fil n'implique pas de parler de son taf ...



et pourtant



silvio a dit:


> ça dépend : faut aimer la voile :rateau:
> J'écoute les cigales ... mais faut aimer les cigales





oligo a dit:


> Pas mal comme *Job d'été* prof de voile, non??



Afin d'éviter toute méprise 



silvio a dit:


> Ceci dit, c'est depuis le boulot que je les écoute : je suis tailleur de cigales en 4



j'ai un terrarium avec des grillons si tu veux t'entrainer 

bon cigale ou pas, je vais siester


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2009)

transmission de consignes (avec des patates chaudes dedans  ) avant départ en ouacances (enfin!) :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2009)

yvos a dit:


> transmission de consignes (avec des patates chaudes dedans  ) avant départ en ouacances (enfin!) :style:



Le soucis c'est qu'avec la chaleur, elles risquent de ne pas refroidir


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le soucis c'est qu'avec la chaleur, elles risquent de ne pas refroidir



je les ai glissées et bien planquées dans des bureaux connexes...ça devrait disparaître...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

là ça continue. l'autre jour c'était la voisine qui demandait à ma mère si je rentrait au lycée ...hier un type m'aborde dans la rue ... mais quand même il me demande mon âge on sait jamais   là je demande un dossier de carte imagin'r dans une station de métro : "c'est pour vous ? vous avez pas passé le bac donc encore" ... 

je me dis que dans quelques années je serai contente


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ça continue. l'autre jour c'était la voisine qui demandait à ma mère si je rentrait au lycée ...hier un type m'aborde dans la rue ... mais quand même il me demande mon âge on sait jamais   là je demande un dossier de carte imagin'r dans une station de métro : "c'est pour vous ? vous avez pas passé le bac donc encore" ...
> 
> je me dis que dans quelques années je serai contente



Nan, dans quelques années tu feras la gueule :

- parce qu'on t'aura appelé madame alors que c'est mademoiselle.
- parce qu'on t'aura demandé si c'est ta petite fill ou petit garçon alors que tu en es la mère
etc

Bref. Les meufs c'est jamais jouasse en fait.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bref. Les meufs c'est jamais jouasse en fait.



C'est parce qu'il faut trouver le sens du poil. Imagine ce qu'éprouvent les fabriquants d'épilateurs électriques


----------



## luxlumen (10 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est parce qu'il faut trouver le sens du poil. Imagine ce qu'éprouvent les fabriquants d'épilateurs électriques


pendant les tests ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan, dans quelques années tu feras la gueule :
> 
> - parce qu'on t'aura appelé madame alors que c'est mademoiselle.
> - parce qu'on t'aura demandé si c'est ta petite fill ou petit garçon alors que tu en es la mère
> ...



bah non parce que justement, je ferai plus jeune que mon âge ... 

vieux grognon


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ça continue. l'autre jour c'était la voisine qui demandait à ma mère si je rentrait au lycée ...hier un type m'aborde dans la rue ... mais quand même il me demande mon âge on sait jamais   là je demande un dossier de carte imagin'r dans une station de métro : "c'est pour vous ? vous avez pas passé le bac donc encore" ...
> 
> je me dis que dans quelques années je serai contente


Ah...
Toi aussi...

(pour l'AP, patience, patience...)
​
La carte d'identité pour acheter de l'alcool j'y ai droit à chaque fois... 


Vivement dans quelques années alors...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2009)

et encore tu serais en Angleterre t'aurai même pas le droit d'acheter ni de l'alcool ni des médocs dans certains endroits  (ça dépend des magasins, parfois c'est 18 ans, parfois 21 parfois 25!)

ps : DD ... tu commences à pousser le bouchon des AP un peu trop loin 



DeepDark a dit:


> Ah...
> Toi aussi...
> 
> (pour l'AP, patience, patience...)
> ...


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

la j'explique a ma copine qu'on peu partir avec un seul sac pour deux :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2009)

Bah ouais, pas besoin de trimbaler le dictionnaire, vu qu'il te sert pas :rateau:


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bah ouais, pas besoin de trimbaler le dictionnaire, vu qu'il te sert pas :rateau:



mais si, je peu toujours croiser un nioub en chemin


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais si, je peu toujours croiser un nioub en chemin


x...



.....


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'explique a ma copine qu'on peu partir avec un seul sac pour deux :rateau:



Un seul sac de couchage biensûr ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Un seul sac de couchage biensûr ?



elle  a de grosse remise dans les hotels du groupe accord  (avec le petit dej a l'oeil :love: )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> elle  a de grosse remise dans les hotels du groupe accord  (avec le petit dej a l'oeil :love: )



Ah ouai, c'es vrai que c'est top romantique le Formule1®...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ah ouai, c'es vrai que c'est top romantique le Formule1®...  :rateau:



Si tu pues des pieds, y'a une mezzanine.
C'est pas partout.


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ah ouai, c'es vrai que c'est top romantique le Formule1®...  :rateau:



Hotel Mercure monsieur


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Hotel Mercure monsieur



et il y a même les pantoufles en eponge blanche a coté du peignoir


----------



## landrih (10 Juillet 2009)

en ce moment, je tombe amoureux... suis bien!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

la je me dis qu'il y a des parisiens asser fou (?!) pour rhabiller une fontaine Wallace 






(avenue des ternes  )


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juillet 2009)

là je me dit que  entendre depuis 2 heures ces sons mélangé du jeu alerte rouge et de la radio Drum and bass a dépassé largement mes limites 

je termine ma cigarette et je l'en vais au lit :mouais:


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

je me dis vive la science :love:






sinon je me demande si je vais pas me mettre sur facebook juste pour ça


----------



## havez (10 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je pose une nouvelle question 

Motion sur mon MacBook Pro


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me dis vive la science :love:



La base de la science, c'est de ne pas croire tout ce qu'on lit dans les journaux ou sur internet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> elle  a de grosse remise dans les hotels du groupe accord  ...



Ah... C'est comme ça que tu dis "elle a un gros cul", toi...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2009)

Salut patoch !

Alors stressé ? Y'a des pinzutes un peu là ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2009)

et pour rappel


----------



## tirhum (11 Juillet 2009)

Ouais...
Sauf que toi, tu en oublies des lettres...
Voire des mots entiers...
Donc pour te lire...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais...
> Sauf que toi, tu en oublies des lettres...
> Voire des mots entiers...
> Donc pour te lire...



ouais il est moche comme un pou, fait des photos mal cadrées et écrit comme une bouse séchée et pourtant on l'aime bien ce petit con


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2009)

j'ai des voisins qui viennent de passé avec des djeumbés :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Moi ils sont parti pour deux semaines :love:.


----------



## Melounette (11 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je l'aime bien cette définition de gaushiste. vraiment bien !
> 
> moi j'suis pas un rebelle, j'emmerde les rebelles !! surtout ceux qui sans s'en apercevoir sont de droite !
> j'emmerde encore plus ceux de gauche et qui sont de droite en fait !



Je ne suis pas de droite.  Je suis une gauchiste sadique et vénale.
Spa pareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h29 ----------

Là maintenant, ayant une boite à mp constamment pleine parce que je veux tout garder, je viens de prendre une grande décision : tourner la page, c'est une autre époque, on vide, grand ménage de printemps.
Donc je viens d'effacer ma première rencontre avec Benjamin.:love:, mes séances d'insultes gratuites avec Reineman qui finissaient en promesses de viol, mes explications houleuses avec la Horde (ces sales punks), mes premiers rendez-vous avec ceux qui sont maintenant devenus des amis, mes lettres d'amour de groupie au Fabounet,le départ de Roberto , les discussions salaces et tendancieuses avec Moquette, la punk attitude avec Patoch, mes "uh uh uh"  avec WebO, les bons conseils de Mamyblue :mouais:, les discussions nocturnes avec un nightwalker bienveillant, les "va te faire foutre" avec les deux vieux du Muppet show, les provocations super hot avec les vieux crooners de ce forum, mes mp du mouvement pour la sauvegarde du fil photos avec Foguenne et Alèm.

J'avais tout gardé. Depuis 3 ans. Au cas où on se perdrait, comme un album souvenir.:rose:
En fait, il y a eu des remous, des cissions, des polémiques, des grandes colères, mais on ne s'est pas perdu. On est toujours là. Et on a d'autres souvenirs beaucoup plus réels qu'un p'tit mp envoyé timidement.

Alors poubelle. On a encore plein de d'autres choses à se dire.


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2009)

Prend un pack macgé tu aura une boite a MP plus grosse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Ouf, dans un premier temps j'avais pas lu le "o"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2009)

Je repense à l'enceinte pour iPod/iPhone vue en fonctionnement à la Fnac cet après-midi et répondant au doux nom de Zeppelin. Vu le prix stratosphérique de l'engin (599 ), on peut dire que le nom est bien trouvé. 

Par contre pour le son c'est :love:


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juillet 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> J
> Alors poubelle. On a encore plein de d'autres choses à se dire.



moi j'ai effectué mon _poubellage _macgé il y a une semaine et aujourd'hui d'un simple clik j'ai aussi _poubellé_ mon telephone portable 

dans 2 semaines je suis en vacances , j'aura pas mal  du temps a tuer ...
 je me demande de quoi je vais encore et sûrement me débarrasser 

c'est un'autre façon de tourner la page ?


----------



## macarel (11 Juillet 2009)

Je suis en train de d'apprécier le silence, ces p***in de cigales se sont tue (vent marin oblige:love Le pergola devient d'un coup une havre de silence


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Je suis en train de d'apprécier le silence, ces p***in de cigales se sont tue (vent marin oblige:love Le pergola devient d'un coup une havre de silence



Là maintenant, les moustiques se préparent pour la saturday night fever :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je repense à l'enceinte pour iPod/iPhone vue en fonctionnement à la Fnac cet après-midi et répondant au doux nom de Zeppelin. Vu le prix stratosphérique de l'engin (599 ), on peut dire que le nom est bien trouvé.
> 
> Par contre pour le son c'est :love:



de la merde !! serais-tu scatophile ?   

pour le prix, tu peux te faire un ensemble HK + Boston qui sera moins cher et mille fois meilleur bon tu ne frimeras pas avec du B&W (et encore si on veut frimer, on s'achète des B&W Nautilus au moins on prouve qu'on a la classe et un sens audiophile) mais tu entendras vraiment tes MP3 mal compressés ! 

bon, allez, demain j'envahis la Pologne ou la Vendée ptêt la Vendée en fait ya des blondes m'a dit mon frangin


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2009)

La je suis vexer, la balance de mes parents me pesait a 62kg il y a un mois, celle ici a 72kg 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Sinon j'ai tout a l'heure une platine Thorens a 8200 euros ! Et une grat ibanez a 99 euros


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Je suis en train de d'apprécier le silence, ces p***in de cigales se sont tue (vent marin oblige:love Le pergola devient d'un coup une havre de silence



 Je n'en ai pas trop près de la maison, donc pas de problèmes mais vu la foule cette année, je te plains si tu en as autour, ça doit être aussi dur que l'arrivée des continentaux pour Patochman 

Ceci dit, j'irai peut-être bien m'en photographier quelques-unes demain, faut profiter, c'est pas tous les ans qu'on a autant d'occasions.

Et sinon, il y a des mantes dans ton coin ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------




macinside a dit:


> La je suis vexer, la balance de mes parents me pesait a 62kg il y a un mois, celle ici a 72kg



Tu vois, Mackie, les balances c'est comme le net : il faut recouper les informations pour s'apercevoir qu'elles disent parfois des bêtises.

Reste à savoir laquelle dit des bêtises 

(Où alors tu as oublié d'enlever un fer à cheval ou deux de tes poches


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2009)

Là, je modère avant de vaquer à d'autres occupations.
C'est assez calme.


----------



## Baracca (12 Juillet 2009)

Là je viens de me faire un petit Montécristo N°3 (il m'en reste encore quelques un), et bien je ne me rappelais pas qu'il était aussi fade par rapport a d'autres Cubains voir même a d'autres de la même Manu :mouais:

Faut plus que je tape dans cela, et resté dans la gamme au dessus


----------



## macarel (12 Juillet 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas trop près de la maison, donc pas de problèmes mais vu la foule cette année, je te plains si tu en as autour, ça doit être aussi dur que l'arrivée des continentaux pour Patochman
> 
> Ceci dit, j'irai peut-être bien m'en photographier quelques-unes demain, faut profiter, c'est pas tous les ans qu'on a autant d'occasions.
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juillet 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Ce matin à vélo dans la garrigue je me suis fait attaquer partout par les cigales, c'est assez impressionnant quand-même quand il y en a quatre ou cinq qui te volent dessus



Il faut arrêter le gel douche au pin des Landes, ça les perturbe :mouais:


----------



## macarel (12 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut arrêter le gel douche au pin des Landes, ça les perturbe :mouais:



Hmm, je me douche après, pas avant


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2009)

Je viens d'arriver a Marseille


----------



## tirhum (12 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens d'arriver a Marseille


Poil aux orteils...


----------



## Jybet (12 Juillet 2009)

Je parcours le forum en me demandant si j'arriverai à rester et m'incruster. (ce que j'avais dit il y a déjà deux mois)


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2009)

Jybet a dit:


> Je parcours le forum en me demandant si j'arriverai à rester et m'incruster. (ce que j'avais dit il y a déjà deux mois)



tu va en chier dans le bar


----------



## Jybet (12 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu va en chier dans le bar



C'est ce que je m'étais dit :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2009)

Mais tu avais dit que l'on ferait des knakis


----------



## Jybet (12 Juillet 2009)

Mais Maci', il est 10h(30)


----------



## teo (13 Juillet 2009)

Je lis mes derniers messages avant 15 jours de sevrage. Ensuite j'attaque le sac.

Surtout ne pas oublier le Titanium  

Pour ceussent qui se reconnaitront et les autres, préférer les emails ou les sms plutôt que les MP pendant cette période


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

J'attends un coup de fil du Doc pour aller boire un verre.


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens d'arriver a Marseille



le journal La Provence vient d'annoncer une nouvelle marée noire sur les calanques !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'attends un coup de fil du Doc pour aller boire un verre.



t'as besoin d'une autorisation médicale maintenant ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Là ? ben je bosse&#8230;:mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Juillet 2009)

là je me suis encore couchée trop tard à cause de Battlestar Galactica (Frakking toasters :love ... et levée trop tôt à grand coup de saucission slave, quiches et bières ... 

:sleep:

edit : c'est vrai que dit comme ça ... ça porte à confusion 
Bassou, je te merde


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> levée trop tôt à grand coup de saucisson slave


:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## moonlight serenade (13 Juillet 2009)

là, je termine mon alboume. Enfin, les maquettes.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :mouais::mouais::mouais:



Ouais hein ?

Toi aussi tu appelles le câlin du matin autrement ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

La je bois un verre sur le vieux port et j'ai l'impression de voir des Patcho partout


----------



## stephaaanie (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je bois un verre sur le vieux port et j'ai l'impression de voir des Patcho partout



Dans une s'maine, je ferai de même ave' le frangin et je pourrai compter les Patchos.
Trop hâte.
:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je bois un verre sur le vieux port et j'ai l'impression de voir des Patcho partout



Alors regarde bien derrière toi... J'y serai dans pas longtemps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors regarde bien derrière toi... J'y serai dans pas longtemps...



Toujours ce problème d'éjaculation précoce?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Toujours ce problème d'éjaculation précoce?



Bah, tu sais bien... Avec ces petits jeunes touts serrés, on a du mal à se retenir bien longtemps...


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

Je rentre de la plage  mercredi on file a callelongue (c'est le bout du monde  )


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je rentre de la plage  mercredi on file a callelongue (c'est le bout du monde  )



N'exagérons pas tout de même... Ou alors le "bout de Monde" est vachement fréquenté !


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> N'exagérons pas tout de même... Ou alors le "bout de Monde" est vachement fréquenté !



tu écouterai Massilia Sound System (album "Chourmo" ... 12 em morceau) tu aurai compris


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

Là, bile et humidité salée.


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu écouterai Massilia Sound System (album "Chourmo" ... 12 em morceau) tu aurai compris



Autant pour mes 12 ans d'Antilles passés que mes (bientôt) 10 ans de PACA, je n'ai jamais écouté de musique folklorique locale ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors regarde bien derrière toi... J'y serai dans pas longtemps...



ça me rappel un truc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Autant pour mes 12 ans d'Antilles passés et mes (bientôt) 10 ans de PACA, je n'ai jamais écouté de musique folklorique locale ! :rateau:



cela me rassure, l'Amok ne connait pas tout


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> cela me rassure, l'Amok ne connait pas tout



C'est exact : je ne suis jamais allé au _Puy du fou_ non plus !


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est exact : je ne suis jamais allé au _Puy du fou_ non plus !



va donc, j'ai des preuves que tu a rencontrer DocEvil


----------



## Amok (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> va donc, j'ai des preuves que tu a rencontrer DocEvil



Tu confonds : Doc, c'est la vierge d'Orthez, pas le Puy du fou !


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu confonds : Doc, c'est la vierge d'Orthez, pas le Puy du fou !



Gorge Profonde n'es pas le fou du Puy ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

Je viens de manger dans un resto Corse , j'ai compris pourquoi on ne pouvais pas avoir de poivre :love: ça picoque génialement :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Gorge Profonde n'es pas le fou du Puy ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------
> 
> Je viens de manger dans un resto Corse , j'ai compris pourquoi on ne pouvais pas avoir de poivre :love: ça picoque génialement :love:


Faut arrêter le ketchup, hein !... 
Mange antillais, africain; le poivre, c'est light !...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je rentre de la plage  mercredi on file a callelongue (c'est le bout du monde  )





Amok a dit:


> N'exagérons pas tout de même... Ou alors le "bout de Monde" est vachement fréquenté !



"le bout du monde" c'est là : 







et pas ailleurs

et je vous prie de croire que c'est pas vraiment en PACA ici, faut des couilles pour aller se baigner pas comme dans la mare commune et sans marées où bronzent les cagoles qu'Amok drague et que Mackie reluque

 ceci dit, c'est vachement fréquenté, moins en hiver ceci dit, pendant les coups de tabac par exemple

sinon, moi l'été, j'vais là : 






ya moins de passage


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2009)

si l'on regarde la carte qui se trouve ici, on peut également voir une ville du nom de "montputois" (en haut à gauche) nettement moins cocasse mais quand même à noter 

après ces images ... toutes les villes alentour résonnent à mes oreilles  : Fouronnes, La Souille, Pousseaux ...

il fait bon vivre en Bourgogne


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> "le bout du monde" c'est là :
> 
> ()



Je le voyais plutôt là :











À peine plus loin que le tien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, moi l'été, j'vais là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Est-ce qu'Anus est jumelé avec Montcuq ? 

[YOUTUBE]iX9SPTSY1iU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de manger dans un resto Corse ...



Ben, tu es tout de même dans la capitale de notre première colonie en Europe...


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

En plus il était super bon :love: et un petit digestif m'a été offert :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je le voyais plutôt là :



eh bien non !   

et Anus n'est pas lié à Montcuq ! Montcuq n'est pas le centre du monde !

(et félicitations à Maïwen ! :love: tu as juste oublié "les branlasses" sur le bord du lac des Settons)

je rêve où ya mackie qui astique patoch ? (patcho&#8230; comme patchouli ?)


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de voir passer en low flight 4 mirages 2000, 3 canadair et le petit nouveau ainsi que 2 heli de la securiter civil

Vamos a la playa


----------



## Luc G (14 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> Montcuq n'est pas le centre du monde !



C'est bien connu, le centre du monde est à Perpignan, à la gare 

Quant au(x) bout(s) du monde, un petit tour dans le Massif Central convaincrait rapidement n'importe qui que le monde a plein de bouts . Des fois que certains ne s'en rendent pas compte, on y trouve même des endroits qui s'appellent carrément "le bout du monde" (du côté du Larzac par exemple).

Les variantes ne sont pas interdites : nos voisins de la Haute-Loire ont trouvé moyen d'appeler un de leurs villages-frontière "le Nouveau-Monde". Du coup, l'Amérique n'a pas de quoi impressionner les Lozériens : inutile de traverser l'Atlantique pour jouer à Christophe Colomb, il suffit de passer l'Allier


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je le voyais plutôt là :



Mal pavé ce coin-là


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> . Des fois que certains ne s'en rendent pas compte, on y trouve même des endroits qui s'appellent carrément "le bout du monde" (du côté du Larzac par exemple).



En Cornouailles aussi : "Land's End" ... bon c'est pas le monde c'est la terre mais c'est déjà ça.




​
et pour le coup, un jour de mauvais temps, on s'y croit vraiment


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

Tu y a filé tes collants ?!....


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu y a filé tes collants ?!....



non ils sont toujours intacts (personne n'a encore essayé de me les arracher, c'est bien étonnant ) ... je pourrai donc les remettre pour votre plus grande (ou presque) satisfaction


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2009)

Le bout du monde c'est le slip à Mackie.


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

Je suis a la plage l'eau est froide


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je suis a la plage l'eau est froide




NO LIFE !!!!!


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

Mais non, au début elle est froide et aprés elle est bonne


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Mais non, au début elle est froide et aprés elle est bonne



Qui ça? Patochman?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Qui ça? Patochman?



non, Marcelle ! (le pseudo de Patoch à la plage)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2009)

Bon! Je vais prendre Jobi pour taper sur Joba ?...


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon! Je vais prendre Jobi pour taper sur Joba ?...



une petite eau de vie de myrte juste avant ?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon! Je vais prendre Jobi pour taper sur Joba ?...



j'ai pas aimé Stars Wars depuis mes 10 ans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> une petite eau de vie de myrte juste avant ?



Oui... Mais alors la mienne, maison... Noire comme la vengeance...


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Mais alors la mienne, maison... Noire comme la vengeance...



tu a du figatellu aussi ? :rose:


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu y a filé tes collants ?!....





maiwen a dit:


> non ils sont toujours intacts (personne n'a encore essayé de me les arracher, c'est bien étonnant ) ... je pourrai donc les remettre pour votre plus grande (ou presque) satisfaction


----------



## maiwen (14 Juillet 2009)

il faut que je passe aux lentilles :hein: 

titi : tu essaies de me les arracher là , c'est ça ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Juillet 2009)

Patience, patience...
Pas de précipitation...


----------



## itako (14 Juillet 2009)

La, je 39.4 de fièvre, oh oui encore encore j'aime ça.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai pas aimé Stars Wars depuis mes 10 ans



T'as pas de goût


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

Marseille un soir de 14 juillet ça ressemble beaucoup a Beyrouth niveau bruit


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Marseille un soir de 14 juillet ça ressemble beaucoup a Beyrouth niveau bruit



T'es déjà allé à Beyrouth?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2009)

Sans doute dans les chiottes d'un avion


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'es déjà allé à Beyrouth?



on n'y a envoyer que la Légion,  il faut leurs demander


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Marseille un soir de 14 juillet ça ressemble beaucoup a Beyrouth niveau bruit



Et un soir de match de l'OM, c'est Hiroshima...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et un soir de match de l'OM, c'est Hiroshima...


Nan, ça c'est après 3 bières...
Dans les tréfonds de mackie...


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Marseille un soir de 14 juillet ça ressemble beaucoup a Beyrouth niveau bruit



blablablabla 



WebOliver a dit:


> T'es déjà allé à Beyrouth?


ah enfin, quelqu'un de réaliste



gKatarn a dit:


> Sans doute dans les chiottes d'un avion


même pas, ils veulent pas dans les avions, peur qu'il soit aspiré !



macinside a dit:


> on n'y a envoyer que la Légion,  il faut leurs demander


bin voyons, Marseille ressemble à Beyrouth mais en fait je sais pas parce qu'on y a envoyé que la légion et d'ailleurs, j'en sais rien parce que vraiment on n'y a pas envoyé QUE la légion bref grand diseux, tiot faiseux



Amok a dit:


> Et un soir de match de l'OM, c'est Hiroshima...



et hop, un marseillais (ou assimilé) pour dire qu'il a pêché une dorade de 1,70 alors qu'en fait, c'était une cagole !



tirhum a dit:


> Nan, ça c'est après 3 bières...
> Dans les tréfonds de mackie...



après 3 Kwak, il perd connaissance et va vomir et après il dira que c'est à cause des pâtes : il digère pas les pâtes et comme il mange pas de légumes ni de fromage ni de fruits de mer ni rien z'êtes assuré qu'il va vomir

Mackie : ta copine va furieusement penser que tu te fais chier


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Marseille un soir de 14 juillet ça ressemble beaucoup a Beyrouth niveau bruit



À Beyrouth je ne sais pas, mais à ça, oui...


----------



## teo (15 Juillet 2009)

La je me dis que les fofos sur iPhone c'est pas pratique et que le patron du bistrot est trop *** de pas autoriser le branchement des portables sur le secteur  j'etais pourtant pret a payer un supp'.
Note perso: penser a changer la batterie du Titanium... 
Allez... Bon apéro


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> et hop, un marseillais (ou assimilé) pour dire qu'il a pêché une dorade de 1,70 alors qu'en fait, c'était une cagole !



Une morue, tu veux dire ? Parce que la Cagole...


----------



## Jybet (15 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de commander Windows Seven sur la Fnac...



*Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan pas les cailloux, STOOOOOP*


----------



## vleroy (15 Juillet 2009)

Jybet a dit:


> *Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan pas les cailloux, STOOOOOP*



bah surtout que l'écrieur s'est fait c**** à les ranger pour une très belle compo 

Là, sinon? bah je compte les heures jusque demain 15h00... Parce qu'à 21h30, ca va chier des bulles :love:
*MURDER INCORPORATED*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Qui c'est qui m'a piqué ma motivation ?
Hein ?
Bande de vôôleurrrs !

Ben là maintenant, je la cherche !


----------



## macinside (15 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui c'est qui m'a piqué ma motivation ?
> Hein ?
> Bande de vôôleurrrs !
> 
> Ben là maintenant, je la cherche !



elle reviendra en septembre


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui c'est qui m'a piqué ma motivation ?
> Hein ?
> Bande de vôôleurrrs !
> 
> Ben là maintenant, je la cherche !



Pourtant, si je regarde bien, tu es une machine, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes de motivations.

Sacré Ponkinator


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Là je suis un peu stone, ça fait du bien :rateau:.

Bonne soirée et belle nuit.


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Une morue, tu veux dire ? Parce que la Cagole...



j'aime bien la bière mais génétique oblige j'aime aussi la morue


----------



## Amok (15 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> j'aime bien la bière mais génétique oblige j'aime aussi la morue



Nous sommes pareils !  
Pourtant, un picard, c'était pas gagné...


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2009)

Là je reçois un mail de mon chef :

*"Je vous demande  donc de me fournir par directions pour le 20 août la liste des missions que vous  considérez comme prioritaires de maintenir dans l&#8217;hypothèse de 50%  d&#8217;absentéisme, avec les effectifs  correspondants.*
*Par ailleurs dans  l&#8217;hypothèse d&#8217;un passage à un niveau plus critique de la pandémie, je vous  demande également de recenser pour la même date les seuls agents nécessaires au  maintien d&#8217;un service public majeur si vous estimez que celui-ci fait partie de  vos attributions."*

Putain de grippe A qui devient un allié objectif de la théorie du non remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur 2 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



(on peut pas le mettre en jaune ce smiley.. _ben si_)


----------



## rizoto (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Par ailleurs dans  l&#8217;hypothèse d&#8217;un passage à un niveau plus critique de la pandémie, je vous  demande également de recenser pour la même date les seuls agents nécessaires au  maintien d&#8217;un service public majeur si vous *estimez* que celui-ci fait partie de  vos attributions."



Y a une marge d'erreur possible?    

EDIT : Il fait reference a quoi ?


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2009)

La c'est sandy qui roule 
la plupart des types ont un teeshirt du boss
on sera a l'heure pour le gars BRuce


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Nous sommes pareils !
> Pourtant, un picard, c'était pas gagné...



picard de haute-lignée et de basse extraction et un poil lusitanien enfin "un" poil, c'est une image j'en ai beaucoup quand même 

dites m'ame Mado, je peux m'absenter et ne pas retourner au travail lundi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










vivivi !

cadeau ->


----------



## jugnin (16 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La c'est sandy qui roule



Drogués !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> la plupart des types ont un teeshirt du boss


 
Ouais, Bruce c'est le Johnny des ricains !


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> dites m'ame Mado, je peux m'absenter et ne pas retourner au travail lundi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci pour le cadeau, mais vBull a déjà la grippe. Il me laisse éditer puis me dit que le délai est expiré (y'avait encore une minute), et je n'ose imaginer la tête de benjamin si je lui demande de modifier mon message pour ça  il va en faire une jaunisse.

Pour lundi je sais pas, mais on se disait à midi que l'alibi grippe allait risquer de nous servir à la rentrée..


----------



## vleroy (16 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Drogués !



Tas bien fait de me prévenir
failli oublier le champix
merci merci


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, Bruce c'est le Johnny des ricains !



Allez, allez..
Au moins lui il chante pour Barack au lieu de Nicolas.
Bon, d'accord, ça rattrape pas tout.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Allez, allez..
> Au moins lui il chante pour Barack au lieu de Nicolas.
> Bon, d'accord, ça rattrape pas tout.



Y'en a un des 2 qui a eu du talent dans sa carrière. Et c'est pas celui qui chante pour Nicolas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'en a un des 2 qui a eu du talent dans sa carrière. Et c'est pas celui qui chante pour Nicolas.


 
heu...
Je demande le 50/50.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'en a un des 2 qui a eu du talent dans sa carrière. Et c'est pas celui qui chante pour Nicolas.



C'est pas celui qui chante pour Barrack non plus...:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2009)

Springsteen pas de talent ? Ben merde&#8230; Tu m'fais mal au cul presque là mon Fabinou.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas celui qui chante pour Barrack non plus...:rateau:


 
Toi, t'as jamais foutu "Borne in ze iouéssé" à donf à la salle de muscu pour te travailler les pecs, ça se voit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Springsteen pas de talent ? Ben merde Tu m'fais mal au cul presque là mon Fabinou.



Ouais.
J'ai toujours trouvé Springsteen extrêmement mauvais.
Chacun ses goûts


----------



## moonlight serenade (16 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais.
> J'ai toujours trouvé Springsteen extrêmement mauvais.
> Chacun ses goûts



A mon avis, tu dois pas aimer le folk/ rock.
sinon, aux autres, RDv a crahaix pour aller voir ze boss.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

De ce fameux "boss" en fait, je ne connais que "Born in the USA" avec le bandana de Rambo dans les cheveux et les biceps saillants.

Et je trouve ça lourdingue.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Merci pour le cadeau, mais vBull a déjà la grippe. Il me laisse éditer puis me dit que le délai est expiré (y'avait encore une minute), et je n'ose imaginer la tête de benjamin si je lui demande de modifier mon message pour ça  il va en faire une jaunisse.



ya des gens à qui il ne faut pas trop demander ! (moi, par exemple, je donne sans qu'on me demande&#8230;  )



mado a dit:


> Pour lundi je sais pas, mais on se disait à midi que l'alibi grippe allait risquer de nous servir à la rentrée..



vu comment m'a terrassé celle du début d'année, je me méfie quand même&#8230;  (41°C ça peut permettre d'avoir de chouettes hallucinations ceci dit !)



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais.
> J'ai toujours trouvé Springsteen extrêmement mauvais.
> Chacun ses goûts



je n'aime pas particuliérement Springsteen mais malgré tout le bien que je pense de toi mon fabounet chéri :love: j'ai tjs trouvé que tu avais mauvais goût musicalement [EDIT]&#8230; ceci dit, mes miens de goût ne sont pas forcément recommandables au vu des gens avec qui je travaille !! 

ceci dit, j'adore ce qu'il fait ! 

[EDIT]en matière de chemise, c'est quand même moyen aussi&#8230;


----------



## moonlight serenade (16 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> De ce fameux "boss" en fait, je ne connais que "Born in the USA" avec le bandana de Rambo dans les cheveux et les biceps saillants.
> 
> Et je trouve ça lourdingue.



T'sé que Born in the Usa, c'est une chanson anti-américaine, enfin, une chanson qui critique les valeurs de l'Amérique. Beaucoup de gens ont une fausse image de lui mais c un chanteur qui vaut le coup. Si en France, politiquement, on devait le comparer, ca serait plus a """renaud"" (avec plein de guillements) qu'a jhonny je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Si en France, politiquement, on devait le comparer, ca serait plus a """renaud"" (avec plein de guillements) qu'a jhonny je pense.


 
C'est vrai que Renaud a longtemps porté un bandana rouge, lui aussi.


----------



## Nephou (16 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Merci pour le cadeau, mais vBull a déjà la grippe. Il me laisse éditer puis me dit que le délai est expiré (y'avait encore une minute), et je n'ose imaginer la tête de benjamin si je lui demande de modifier mon message pour ça  il va en faire une jaunisse.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> A mon avis, tu dois pas aimer le folk/ rock.
> sinon, aux autres, RDv a crahaix pour aller voir ze boss.



Si. J'adore.
Mais Springsteen, je trouve ça bourrin et sans aucune originalité.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juillet 2009)

et de bruel , vous en pensez quoi ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

PAO pure ou direction web ? Je suppose qu'on gagne plus en faisant web plus flash ...


----------



## jugnin (16 Juillet 2009)

_On gagne plus en travaillant plus, clampin ! 

Nan, plus que ça !_


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> PAO pure ou direction web ? Je suppose qu'on gagne plus en faisant web plus flash ...



Disons qu'à l'ère du web 2.0 il est certainement plus aisée de gravir les échelons* en faisant du _web plus flash_. 




*À condition d'être bon, ce que je ne doute pas​



******



Et là, maintenant, je vais me déconnecter du réseau mondialisé


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> (..) *il* est certainement plus *aisé * (...)



Ouais je sais, chuis infecte.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. J'adore.
> Mais Springsteen, je trouve ça bourrin et sans aucune originalité.



Autant ne pas l'avoir écouté alors, jette une oreille sur un album comme Devil and Dust et tu verras que tu es complètement à côté de la plaque. Pourtant je suis pas un fan du tout, moi aussi j'étais resté à ce cliché du boss avec son bandana mais écoute le en acoustique live et tu verras qu'il n'a rien à envier à Dylan, bien au contraire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, t'as jamais foutu "Borne in ze iouéssé" à donf à la salle de muscu pour te travailler les pecs, ça se voit.



Bah en même temps, qu'est-tu foutais dans une salle de muscu ?? Tu te branlais devant les filles qui faisaient du step c'est ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si. J'adore.
> Mais Springsteen, je trouve ça bourrin et sans aucune originalité.



Ptain ce qu'il faut pas lire !!!   

allez, essaye d'écouter cet album, mon préféré... :







Bon sinon, là, à poil su la terrasse, à la recherche d'un peu de fraîcheur sortant d'une eau à 29°C...  :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2009)

...à la recherche d'un peu de chaleur sortant d'une eau à 15°C 













---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h54 ----------

Enfin, 15° en surface, paske au fond, c'était 12°


----------



## macinside (16 Juillet 2009)

je lutte contre des moustiques tigre !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> ...à la recherche d'un peu de chaleur sortant d'une eau à 15°C
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le froid, ça conserve... à ton âge, c'est bien...   

là, je consulte les offres orange®, Internet et mobile... ptain, s'emmerdent pas ! (surtout pour l'iPhone avec un forfait un peu "musclé" !)


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je lutte contre des moustiques tigre !



et ta sur ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Autant ne pas l'avoir écouté alors, jette une oreille sur un album comme Devil and Dust et tu verras que tu es complètement à côté de la plaque. Pourtant je suis pas un fan du tout, moi aussi j'étais resté à ce cliché du boss avec son bandana mais écoute le en acoustique live et *tu verras qu'il n'a rien à envier à Dylan, bien au contraire.*




C'est exactement ce que je disais. :sleep:


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Juillet 2009)

Je rentre insatisfaite de chez le concessionnaire, délestée de 17 HT pour un feu stop.
Ah mais il est beau hein, il marche super bien...

Ford, j'vous méprise.


----------



## silvio (17 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je disais. :sleep:



Je suis en train de me dire que je suis vachtement d'accord avec Fab'Fab' : Bruce est certainement un mec bien, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de ne pas aimer sa musique ... et c'est encore plus vrai pour l'acoustique ... pling, pling, pling ... ça m'a toujours fait chier


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je lutte contre des moustiques tigre !



S'il n'y en a qu'un, tu as une toute petite chance (mais alors, vraiment minuscule), mais s'ils sont plusieurs, t'es foutu ! 

On n'a pas idée de lutter contre plus fort que soi !


----------



## jugnin (17 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je rentre insatisfaite de chez le concessionnaire, délestée de 17 HT pour un feu stop.
> Ah mais il est beau hein, il marche super bien...
> 
> Ford, j'vous méprise.



T'avais amené ton tube de vaseline avec toi, ou c'était compris dans le service ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Juillet 2009)

alèm a dit:


> je n'aime pas particuliérement Springsteen mais malgré tout le bien que je pense de toi mon fabounet chéri :love: j'ai tjs trouvé que tu avais mauvais goût musicalement



Ce que tu en voies sur le peu que je poste ici est trèèèèèès très loin d'être représentatif de ce que j'écoute 
Quand je poste ici, j'essaye plus de faire marrer avec des vieux trucs à la con que j'ai que de jouer l'intello avec des groupes dont personne n'a jamais entendu le nom.
J'en ai.
Plein.
Et des très bons.
Si.
Je te jure.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce que tu en voies sur le peu que je poste ici est trèèèèèès très loin d'être représentatif de ce que j'écoute
> Quand je poste ici, j'essaye plus de faire marrer avec des vieux trucs à la con que j'ai que de jouer l'intello avec des groupes dont personne n'a jamais entendu le nom.
> J'en ai.
> Plein.
> ...



T'as l'intégrale des Fatals Picards


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> T'avais amené ton tube de vaseline avec toi, ou c'était compris dans le service ?


La graisse à essieux y'a que ça de vrai! :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2009)

Et l'essieu qui va avec :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La graisse à essieux y'a que ça de vrai! :love:





Bassman a dit:


> Et l'essieu qui va avec :love: :love:



Arrêtez, m...., vous êtes salauds  Déjà qu'elle n'a plus que l'essieu pour pleurer !


----------



## jugnin (17 Juillet 2009)

Vous êtes ignominieux.


----------



## luxlumen (17 Juillet 2009)

non ils ne le sont pas ... ils sont naturels ...


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La graisse à essieux y'a que ça de vrai! :love:





Bassman a dit:


> Et l'essieu qui va avec :love: :love:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Arrêtez, m...., vous êtes salauds  Déjà qu'elle n'a plus que l'essieu pour pleurer !





jugnin a dit:


> Vous êtes ignominieux.



Festival ! :love:
Les accessoires sont compris dans l'prix, vous vous doutez bien.
Ils peuvent se brosser pour obtenir leur chèque, d'façon. J'vais attendre qu'ils m'envoient une dizaine de rappels, vus les  nouveaux tarifs de la poste pour les entreprises, ce sera ma petite vengeance à moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ils peuvent se brosser pour obtenir leur chèque, d'façon. J'vais attendre qu'ils m'envoient une dizaine de rappels, vus les  nouveaux tarifs de la poste pour les entreprises, ce sera ma petite vengeance à moi.




Rhooo  Ça, alors, c'est d'un mesquin ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Personne n'aurait vu ma gomme ?!...


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2009)

T'es en train de dessiner la descendance de jugnin ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Nan, pas vraiment...
Je ne maltraite pas mes outils de travail à ce point !... :afraid:


----------



## jugnin (17 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> T'es en train de dessiner la descendance de jugnin ?





tirhum a dit:


> Nan, pas vraiment...
> Je ne maltraite pas mes outils de travail à ce point !... :afraid:



Vous êtes ignominieux.


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2009)

Le lapin est rayé&#8230;

A moins qu'il ait enfilé les collants de maiwen


----------



## stephaaanie (17 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> A moins qu'il est enfilé maiwen




Rrrrhôôôô !
Bassou !


----------



## jugnin (17 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le lapin est rayé
> 
> A moins qu'il est enfilé les collants de maiwen





stephaaanie a dit:


> Rrrrhôôôô !
> Bassou !



Abracadabra...

hop, on sombre dans la vulgarité. C'est en dessous de tout.


----------



## mado (17 Juillet 2009)

Que personne n'allume la lumière surtout.. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous êtes ignominieux.



Tiens, là ménant, je viens de trouver, après tout ce temps, à qui jugnin me faisait penser : le lapin junky de Fritz the cat !


----------



## maiwen (17 Juillet 2009)

là je me lève juste ... et déjà que des conneries à lire .... namé franchement


----------



## vleroy (17 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Festival ! :love:



Le Boss serait le Johnny des ricains (sauf qu'aux US, ils écrivent parole et musique, mais ça c'est les ricains, sont plus forts en tout) J'ai lu aussi que la plupart ne connaissent que Born in The USA 

Bref, trois heures de folie devant 45000 personnes, qu'on aime ou pas, putain, il force le respect ce bonhomme  

Et pas une fois, Born in The USA...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce que tu en voies sur le peu que je poste ici est trèèèèèès très loin d'être représentatif de ce que j'écoute
> Quand je poste ici, j'essaye plus de faire marrer avec des vieux trucs à la con que j'ai que de jouer l'intello avec des groupes dont personne n'a jamais entendu le nom.
> J'en ai.
> Plein.
> ...



bah oui, mais en comparaison avec toi, je peux facilement jouer à qui est le plus intello parce que je pisse plus loin que toi ! 

j'vois pas l'intérêt perso de parler des gens que tout le monde connait puisque justement tout le monde connait   

autant faire de la pub pour ceux que j'apprécie et les faire connaitre un peu !

et je te merde !

(et ça a au moins plu à quelqu'un, j'ai gagné mon petit pari avec moi-même)

bon allez je me rebarre pour 2 mois !


----------



## Kakarotto (17 Juillet 2009)

Je commence à créer le walpapper pour mon macbook pro


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> A moins qu'il ait enfilé  maiwen



Heureusment que tu n'as pas posté çà dans Autoportrait  



mado a dit:


> Que personne n'allume la lumière surtout.. :rose:



Pkoi ? tu n'es pas présentable ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Là, maintenant, si j'étais Dieu, je foutrais ce merdier au blugne histoire de repartir sur des bases plus saines.


----------



## Macbeth (17 Juillet 2009)

BOn là moi j'essaye de me botter le train pour bosser et pour éviter que mon retard catastrophique ne se transforme en un retard catastrophique ET irrattrapable . 
Tiens, je viens de comprendre pourquoi les gens sont en vacance en été. Ca doit être une sorte d'épidémie de flemme annuelle et du coup au lieu de trouver un vaccin, tout le monde en profite pour aller se dorer la pilule. 
je me demande où j'ai chopé cette cochonnerie.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> BOn là moi j'essaye de me botter le train pour bosser et pour éviter que mon retard catastrophique ne se transforme en un retard catastrophique ET irrattrapable .


Tout pareil...
Faut que j'arrête de traîner ici...


----------



## Macbeth (17 Juillet 2009)

Lundi on va dire hein ...


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Oui, oui...
Bien sûr...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

En vacance pour un mois :king: :love:.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> En vacance pour un mois :king: :love:.


Oh, ça va, hein !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2009)

Pin-up


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juillet 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> Lundi on va dire hein ...





tirhum a dit:


> Oui, oui...
> Bien sûr...




Ah tiens, c'est marrant, je me disais ça ya une heure...

J'ai procrastiné comme un déglingo aujourd'hui.


----------



## Macbeth (17 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'ai procrastiné pendant plusieurs mois là. ça fait lourd à rattraper.. creute.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2009)

Là, maintenant, je suis bien content :style: J'ai un nouveau moyen de transport&#8230;


----------



## clochelune (17 Juillet 2009)

je caresse mon chat qui est plus tigre que léopard


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2009)

Rhââ ben là j'ai chopé un coup de soleil sur le dos! Ca pique!
J'aurais pas du faire la sieste à la plage! 






:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhââ ben là j'ai chopé un coup de soleil sur le dos! Ca pique!
> J'aurais pas du faire la sieste à la plage!
> :rateau:



Prends ta machette et cours à la recherche de l'aloé vera salvateur


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Rhââ ben là j'ai chopé un coup de soleil sur le dos! Ca pique!
> J'aurais pas du faire la sieste à la plage!
> 
> 
> ...



Tu serais venu à la plage ici, en Normandie, tu ne risquais pas pas de prendre un coup  de soleil mais plutôt un coup de pluie


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2009)

Y'a pas marqué maso là


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2009)

T'as tort : le crachin, c'est bon pour le teint


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as tort : le crachin, c'est bon pour le teint


Et toute l'année...


----------



## Lalla (17 Juillet 2009)

Là je suis encore sous le choc d'avoir vu, complètement par hasard dans une expo de photos d'archives de la police scientifique, une photo de traces de sang laissées sur le pavé par mon arrière arrière grand-père qui a été assassiné en 1907...
(comment je sais que c'est le sang de mon aïeul ? C'est écrit meutre de X (mon patronyme) à V. (ville où il vivait et a été tué), le 19 septembre 1907)

ça fait drôle... 







(Les traits noirs sont l'ombre et l'un des pieds du trépied de l'appareil photo)
​


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ahahah :rateau: sinon je viens de goûter ce qui est censé être la meilleur baguette de pain de Paris, elle est pas mal :love:



Petit creux de fin de soirée. Je viens à mon tour de goûter à cette fameuse baguette. Mon humble avis : elle est bonne, mais de là à lui avoir donné ce prix Enfin ! les goûts et les couleurs

À présent, je vais écouter Satie, ça va très bien commencer la nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Je glande, quel plaisir :love:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

Je modère, et c'est pas toujours simple


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

là maintenant j'essaie de me rappeler de mon rêve ... Jugnin ... et de la neige


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juillet 2009)

Tu faisais un lapin bonhomme de neige ?


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là maintenant j'essaie de me rappeler de mon rêve ... Jugnin ... et de la neige



Pour ma part, je sors d'un rêve où je me plaignais auprès de Serge Reggiani de ne pas parvenir à trouver son enregistrement de _La Crosse en l'air_ de Jacques Prévert. Réponse de l'artiste : "je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir enregistré".


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Pour ma part, je sors d'un rêve où je me plaignais auprès de Serge Reggiani de ne pas parvenir à trouver son enregistrement de _La Crosse en l'air_ de Jacques Prévert. Réponse de l'artiste : "je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir enregistré".



Ça a l'air bon, ce que tu prends, dis donc :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Juillet 2009)

J'attends mon chat ... ... désespérément.


----------



## thunderheart (18 Juillet 2009)

J'attends que la pluie cesse... sigh


----------



## vousti (18 Juillet 2009)

des cartons, des cartons, tout plein de cartons


----------



## rizoto (18 Juillet 2009)

Je télécharge Anno 1404 ! 

C'est long :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

Normalement, faut compter 605 ans


----------



## vleroy (18 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je modère, et c'est pas toujours simple





C0rentin a dit:


> Je glande, quel plaisir :love:.



Coincidence? ou double discours ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Tu savais pas que Pascal était mon père, ben dis donc .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu savais pas que Pascal était mon père, ben dis donc .



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu savais pas que Pascal était mon père, ben dis donc .



Doc Evil est notre père a tous ... lui


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Visiblement, lui aussi l'ignorait.
Dis toi bien, cher Pascal, que cela aurait pu être pire : moi on m'a refilé Mackie ! :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Juillet 2009)

Avais-tu si lourdement pêché pour devoir subir une telle pénitence ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Visiblement, lui aussi l'ignorait.
> Dis toi bien, cher Pascal, que cela aurait pu être pire : moi on m'a refilé Mackie ! :rateau:



Certes, certes, cher Pascal, mais ma fréquentation la plus fréquente sur ces forums étant Web'O (une fois l'an trois années de suite à Apple Expo, plus deux "repas des modos"), je me demande comment un français + un suisse, ça peut donner un belge 

:mouais:

:rateau:

En tout cas, pour les mélanges de couleurs, je fais des progrès : rose plus rouge = vert, et vert plus vert = bleu !


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avais-tu si lourdement pêché pour devoir subir une telle pénitence ?



Je le crains. Et je crains que cela ne soit pas fini !  Tel que parti je vais griller dans les flammes de l'enfer avec les plus belles cochonnes de cette putain de planète alors que d'autres passeront des jours tranquilles avec Soubirou et ses s&#339;urs dans des lieux atrocement tempérés ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> je me demande comment un français + un suisse, ça peut donner un belge



Je me demande, moi, comment on peut donner un Belge tout court !


----------



## Macbeth (18 Juillet 2009)

En ce moment je tue un Roi. Ça défoule.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)

moi je rêve de noyer celui qui est sous la douche en ce moment :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi je rêve de noyer celui qui est sous la douche en ce moment :rateau:



En tout cas, c'est pas moi : je ne prends jamais de douche. J'aime l'amour sale, qui sent la sueur et la Vodka ! :love:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)

....et les pates trop cuites


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2009)

Oui, aussi. Bref, c'est pas moi. Ce qui prouve bien que tu n'as aucun gout !


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, aussi. Bref, c'est pas moi. Ce qui prouve bien que tu n'as aucun gout !


Eh ben...
Faut pas être dégoûté... :mouais:


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2009)

J'attends.

Je viens de me commander le MacBook Pro Unibody 17 pouces, avec un écran mat et un disque qui tourne à 7 200 tours/minute.

Et je fais quoi, là, maintenant ? J'attends, fébrilement.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je viens de me commander le MacBook Pro Unibody 17 pouces, avec un écran mat et un disque qui tourne à 7 200 tours minutes.


Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh !!...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh !!...



Toi aussi ça te fait le zizi tout dur?


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi aussi ça te fait le zizi tout dur?


Mais ça ne remplace pas la machine à laver, mode essorage...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais ça ne remplace pas la machine à laver, mode essorage...



ou de la glace à la vanille avec de la chantilly ... même si dans mon cas bon le zizi ... ça va



Dead head a dit:


> À combien de tours/minute ?



c'est pas la vitesse qui compte


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais ça ne remplace pas la machine à laver, mode essorage...



À combien de tours/minute ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais ça ne remplace pas la machine à laver, mode essorage...



pas sur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h14 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> ou de la glace à la vanille avec de la chantilly ... même si dans mon cas bon le zizi ... ça va



la perche est tellement grande que je ne la prendrai pas


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> À combien de tours/minute ?



Écoute l'experte, elle a raison... 


maiwen a dit:


> c'est pas la vitesse qui compte






maiwen a dit:


> ou de la glace à la vanille avec de la chantilly ... même si dans mon cas bon le zizi ... ça va


Ah ?!...
Si ça va...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2009)

Je suis les aventures du chimpanzé 65 :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas sur


Décidément...
L'est dans tous les bons fils, le Ouallace...   
Tant qu'il ne le fait pas tomber...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Décidément...
> L'est dans tous les bons fils, le Ouallace...
> Tant qu'il ne le fait pas tomber...



j'ai pas encore pu le faire tomber :rose:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas encore pu le faire tomber :rose:



ptet si tu lui tend une perche il se prendra les pieds dedans ...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ptet si tu lui tend une perche il se prendra les pieds dedans ...



tu veux dire que tu a aussi une grosse perche ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)

j'aime pas le poisson, on peut passer directement au dessert ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'aime pas le poisson, on peut passer directement au dessert ?


Oui, mais en silence !...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais en silence !...



j'ai un matelas neuf :rose:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai un matelas neuf :rose:


Toi, y'a d'la peinture à r'faire dans les chiottes !... 
Calte !...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Toi, y'a d'la peinture à r'faire dans les chiottes !...
> Calte !...



pas du tout monsieur  y a juste un poster de mademoiselle K


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais en silence !...




t'inquiète, je sais me tenir ..... maman m'a bien appris a manger avec la bouche fermée 




macinside a dit:


> pas du tout monsieur  y a juste un poster de mademoiselle K



moi dans ses chiottes a lui j'ai mis ce poster










edit :non, je ne bosse pas pour cette enseigne mais  ....je m'arrange pour avoir tous les poster de mon centre comm et surtout ceux de sephora  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> y a juste un poster de mademoiselle K



tiens ça pourrait être moi


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> tiens ça pourrait être moi



vu la tenu de mademoiselle K sur le poster ... je vote pour  tirhum tu aura une photo


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> tiens ça pourrait être moi


Avec plein d'autres lettres... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h15 ----------




macinside a dit:


> vu la tenu de mademoiselle K sur le poster ... je vote pour  tirhum tu aura une photo


Pas besoin... :style:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Avec plein d'autres lettres...




que 10 de plus hein


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2009)

Je modère paisiblement, sachant que le bricolage est fini pour la semaine [9 placards dans la semaine &#8211; c'est rien, m'enfin faut le faire]

La petite famille dort, l'appartement est calme et la musique fait un gentil pschoink-pschoink dans les écouteurs.

C'est cool, quoi.


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Frère Nephou, tu fais chier !...
Tu vient de me faire perdre un post d'au moins 10 lignes !...
Tu pouvais pas attendre que je réponde à Kakaroro avant de fermer ?!...


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2009)

Frère arrangé, passe moi les lignes et je fais le nécessaire


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Trop tard !...
Je les ai collées dans son profil, mais les balises ne sont pas autorisées... :hein:
J'ai peur qu'il aie du mal à suivre... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------

D'toute façon, il s'est barré...


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2009)

Et tu penses qu&#8217;il trouvera le chemin de son profil ? je dis ça&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Oh ben, y'a qu'à cliquer, mais bon... 
Moi, je voulais les poster là...


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh ben, y'a qu'à cliquer, mais bon...
> Moi, je voulais les poster là...



ben vas-y : je ne vois pas ce qui t&#8217;en empêche


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2009)

Done.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Je m'autoportraitrise spa évident .


----------



## thunderheart (19 Juillet 2009)

C'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Justement je me suis un bon pear sour, j'ai pensé aux tasses de MacG en le buvant  .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

En deuil.


----------



## Nephou (20 Juillet 2009)

là ? maintenant ?
Je me demande si mon sujet nétait pas trop subtil  en toute humilité  ou si le premier degré est le seul qui prévaudrait désormais


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> ou si le premier degré est le seul qui prévaudrait désormais


Ben...
À voir les "réctions" aux posts dans autoportrait...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là ? maintenant ?
> Je me demande si mon sujet nétait pas trop subtil  en toute humilité  ou si le premier degré est le seul qui prévaudrait désormais



Te plains pas, t'aurais aussi pu l'intituler "culture", et t'aurais eu que des photos de champs de blé.


----------



## kisbizz (20 Juillet 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Te plains pas, t'aurais aussi pu l'intituler "culture", et t'aurais eu que des photos de champs de blé.



et pas des livres ? 

en tout cas , beaux compensées  et jolis bikini


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Putain de plombs qui ont sautés 

Sinon


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2009)

Mon chat est enfin revenu !!!


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Mon chat est enfin revenu !!!


Poil au...



=>[]


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...
> 
> 
> 
> =>[]



...cuir chevelu :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Mon chat est enfin revenu !!!



Super!
Tu sais quoi bouffer ce midi.


----------



## oligo (21 Juillet 2009)

Là je me prépare gentiment à une dure semaine à Paléo, après avoir travaillé dur sur le lac... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Dead head (21 Juillet 2009)

Ca n'y paraît peut-être pas, mais je suis en train de bosser.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Super!
> Tu sais quoi bouffer ce midi.


Là ? Je prépare une poupée vaudoo


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Là ? Je prépare une poupée vaudoo



Super.
Fais en une pour moi aussi.


----------



## moonlight serenade (21 Juillet 2009)

en ce moment j'me venere pasque t'as un gros reloud qui m'ejecte du minibar des que j'dis bonjour. J'me dis, reuzement que ce mec est que modérateur du minibar. imaginez si il était flic ou magistrat. Le genre à vous mettre des prunes au hasard ou à faire joujou avec son geuflin ou a vous mettre en cabane pour un frein cassé en vélo! pas bon quoi! manque de consiance proféssionelle.
Vla c'que j'me dis.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Cher, très cher moonlight serenade, je ne pense pas que ce genre de message fasse avancer ton petit schmilblick perso&#8230; 

Je dis ça&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> en ce moment j'me venere pasque t'as un gros reloud qui m'ejecte du minibar des que j'dis bonjour. J'me dis, reuzement que ce mec est que modérateur du minibar. imaginez si il était flic ou magistrat. Le genre à vous mettre des prunes au hasard ou à faire joujou avec son geuflin ou a vous mettre en cabane pour un frein cassé en vélo! pas bon quoi! manque de consiance proféssionelle.
> Vla c'que j'me dis.


Quel style !...
Surtout en orthographe...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> en ce moment j'me venere pasque t'as un gros reloud qui m'ejecte du minibar des que j'dis bonjour. J'me dis, reuzement que ce mec est que modérateur du minibar. imaginez si il était flic ou magistrat. Le genre à vous mettre des prunes au hasard ou à faire joujou avec son geuflin ou a vous mettre en cabane pour un frein cassé en vélo! pas bon quoi! manque de consiance proféssionelle.
> Vla c'que j'me dis.



J'ai toujours dit que ces modos c'est rien que des fachos


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quel style !...
> Surtout en orthographe...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai toujours sit que ces modos c'est rien que des fachos



CQFD


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2009)

Bien pour ça que je voudrai jamais être modo !


----------



## moonlight serenade (21 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai toujours sit que ces modos c'est rien que des fachos



Je dis pas ca et j'vais pas faire une heure la dessus, mais arrete steuplé. c'est reloud. une fois j'veux bien mais après c de l'acharnement. T'es en train de dire un truc et Hop, te vla dans un trou d'air, avec ta phrase sur les bras. Dossier clos pour ce qui m 'concerne mais arrete quoi. G bien droit de m'esprimer.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Bien pour ça que je voudrai jamais être modo !


En plus tu commences courgette pour finir aubergine (voir poivron mais il doit falloir coucher pour ça)


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Attend ! Attend ! J'ai une super blague !!


T'vas voir, elle est géniale !!!

Enfin Biblarelou avait bien aimé.


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> G bien droit de m'esprimer.



Ah bah nan, désolée.
:rateau:
Pas comme ça, alors qu'on sait tous ici que tu sais très bien écrire correctement. 
T'veux attirer l'attention, c'est ça ? 

No life !


----------



## Dead head (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> en ce moment j'me venere pasque t'as un gros reloud qui m'ejecte du minibar des que j'dis bonjour. J'me dis, reuzement que ce mec est que modérateur du minibar. imaginez si il était flic ou magistrat. Le genre à vous mettre des prunes au hasard ou à faire joujou avec son geuflin ou a vous mettre en cabane pour un frein cassé en vélo! pas bon quoi! manque de consiance proféssionelle.
> Vla c'que j'me dis.


 
Ce que je fais en ce moment ? J'essaye de lire quelque chose dans une langue qui m'est complètement étrangère.


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> En plus tu commences courgette pour finir aubergine (voir poivron mais il doit falloir coucher pour ça)



Appelle moi ratatouille pendant que tu y es


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Vous excitez pas, moonlight est parti précipitamment pour de longues vacances à l'étranger.

Pour environ et plus ou moins 6 mois.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est vil et mesquin de bannir comme çà


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Rhoo, t'es méchant.
J'allais justement lui expliquer que j'étais un gentil garçon qui aime son prochain et tout...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous excitez pas, moonlight est parti précipitamment pour de longues vacances à l'étranger.
> 
> Pour environ et plus ou moins 6 mois.



C'est toujours toi qui banni les meilleurs.
Chui sûr que y'a une basse histoire de com'. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

Bah j'y peux rien si de tous les modos je suis le seul un peu réactif 

Le reste c'est couilles molles et baltringues depuis que y'a pu BackCat


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)




----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est toujours toi qui banni les meilleurs.
> Chui sûr que y'a une basse histoire de com'. :mouais:


Moi aussi, je veux mon MacBook Pro... :hein:



Bassman a dit:


> Bah j'y peux rien si de tous les modos je suis le seul un peu réactif
> 
> Le reste c'est couilles molles et baltringues depuis que y'a pu BackCat


Attends k'j'arrive !...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

J'ai pissé sur la voiture de mon voisin :rose:

Bonne journée .


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On ne cite pas les images (surtout celles-ci)



çà donne envie :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est parce qu'il est prémâché.


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2009)

hummmmmmmm, ça a un petit côté VeZoul Revival.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Bon les enfants, hop-là, la récréation est finie : on ferme l&#8217;annexe du minbar et on reprend le cours des chose.

_
En vous remerciant _


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

Oui Monsieur. Bien Monsieur
'Scusez nous Monsieur.
:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je pense que Fab est un gros faux-derche  :love:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oui Monsieur. Bien Monsieur
> 'Scusez nous Monsieur.
> :rose:




:taptaptaptaptaptaptaptap: ce n&#8217;est rien mon enfant&#8230; allez&#8230; filez garnement&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, je pense que Fab est un gros faux-derche  :love:



Murde, ça s'est vu :rose:


----------



## luxlumen (21 Juillet 2009)

il est ou backcat ?
il est devenu gentil ?
:sleep:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Juillet 2009)

j crois ça l'a saoulé...:mouais: ou pitètr qu'il se repose...
moi j l'aimais bien le gros chat monstre....:love: c'est tout triste maintenant...


----------



## luxlumen (21 Juillet 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> j crois ça l'a saoulé...:mouais: ou pitètr qu'il se repose...
> moi j l'aimais bien le gros chat monstre....:love: c'est tout triste maintenant...


oui un forum comme un autre
plus personne pour envoyer chier qqun 
il y a meme un jeu sur internet pour casser du backcat
et le bourreau actuel de service il doit prendre des médocs (surement) pour déverser sa bile immonde sur les faquins venant troubler la tranquilité de ces lieux
ah oui la solution de facilité c le lock des fils et pas l'affrontement viril d'avant


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2009)

luxlumen a dit:


> oui un forum comme un autre
> plus personne pour envoyer chier qqun
> il y a meme un jeu sur internet pour casser du backcat
> et le bourreau actuel de service il doit prendre des médocs (surement) pour déverser sa bile immonde sur les faquins venant troubler la tranquilité de ces lieux
> ah oui la solution de facilité c le lock des fils et pas l'affrontement viril *d'avant*


D'avant ?!... :mouais:
Tiens donc ?!...


----------



## luxlumen (21 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> D'avant ?!... :mouais:
> Tiens donc ?!...


bah oui on peut tres bien lire macgé sans etre inscrit ....


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Et un jour, l&#8217;accident bête : on vire sa cuti, on se laisse aller à écrire, on prend du plaisir à lire ce qu&#8217;on écrit et on en arrive là&#8230;

C&#8217;est pas joli joli tout ça&#8230;


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous excitez pas, moonlight est parti précipitamment pour de longues vacances à l'étranger.
> 
> Pour environ et plus ou moins 6 mois.



Il n'empeche l'aurtograffe ne fait pas tout, sinon Toys ne serait plus des notres depuis belle lurette ... 

Je dis ca je dis rien ...  ... 



Sinon, ce que je fais ... ben je cherche ma boulette ... scrogneugneu ... je l'avais pourtant mise la, mais elle y est plus ...  ...


----------



## silvio (21 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Et un jour, l&#8217;accident bête : on vire sa cuti, on se laisse aller à écrire, on prend du plaisir à lire ce qu&#8217;on écrit et on en arrive là&#8230;
> 
> C&#8217;est pas joli joli tout ça&#8230;



Je  me dis que c'est une bien belle maladie lorsque l'on bosse


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2009)

Là, je fais une pause numérique&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (21 Juillet 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> En plus tu commences courgette pour finir aubergine (voir poivron mais il doit falloir coucher pour ça)




coucher avec qui ? et sutout  ..... où ? pas dans un four j'espere !!!  :afraid:



Chang a dit:


> Il n'empeche l'aurtograffe ne fait pas tout, sinon Toys ne serait plus des notres depuis belle lurette ...
> 
> Je dis ca je dis rien ...  ...




j'en déduis donc  que moi-même  et mackie on n' est plus concernés question aurtograffe  ?


----------



## vousti (21 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> coucher avec qui ? et sutout  ..... où ? pas dans un four j'espere !!!  :afraid:



Dis donc toi il est parti en tournée le facteur?


----------



## kisbizz (22 Juillet 2009)

non mais j'aimerais bien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Je sirote mon café en voyant ma chatte se faire forniquer, c'est bien les vacances :rateau:.

Bonne journée .


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je sirote mon café en voyant ma chatte se faire forniquer, c'est bien les vacances :rateau:.
> 
> Bonne journée .



J'ai toujours cru que t'étais un mec... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je sirote mon café en voyant ma chatte se faire forniquer, c'est bien les vacances :rateau:.
> 
> Bonne journée .



Voyeur !


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je me réveil seulement :rateau:
(faut dire que avec tout ce que j'ai à régler comme problèmes  Toutes la paperasse pour 
annuler :rateau: )


Sacré C0rentin 
Dommage que je ne sais plus te bouler pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de finir de relire L'Etranger, quel bouquin et quelle déprime .

Vais maintenant regarder mes chats ce sera plus marrant .


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Juillet 2009)

Camus ?


----------



## silvio (22 Juillet 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Camus ?


Nan je crois que c'est une chatte et qu'elle s'appelle Yolande


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Juillet 2009)

J'écoute de chez moi, la Rue Kétanou faire ses balances au château en vue du concert de tout à l'heure. Tout en tenant mon oeil douloureux sous un p'tit chiffon glacé.
P'tain, ça fait mal. Et pourtant, chuis pas très chochotte, mais là... :rateau:


----------



## lmmm (22 Juillet 2009)

je suis au boulot,je parcours ce fil en rigolant tout en surveillant que ma chef, le tyran,  ne passe pas derriere mon dos pour me chopper ...
c est chiant les femmes chef 
y a un feminin pour tyran ???


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

lmmm a dit:


> y a un feminin pour tyran ???



"Femmes"


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

Là :

- Je réponds à une déclaration par SMS en expliquant que ca ne va pas être possible,
- Je range le dossier du client que je viens de voir et qui, à la fin de la réunion, a avoué : "c'est vrai, je suis nul"
- Je balance par mail 18 planches contacts
- Je modère.

Et après, les nanas viennent vous expliquer que les mecs ne peuvent pas faire deux choses en même temps. Probablement mon côté féminin qui ressort, alors !


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2009)

ON vient de me trainer pour aller voir Harry potter du coup j'ai trouver un billet de 5 euros, j'en ai plus que pour 15 euros de ciné :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

Tu n'es décidément pas mon fils .... :rose:


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juillet 2009)

Là?

On va dire que j'ai la nostalgie du futur  
(Dixit Yves Blanc)


----------



## Dead head (22 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de télécharger l'application Art Love (pour iPhone et iPod touch), *conseillée par notre ami iDuck*. Je vais donc me caler dans un fauteuil pour la découvrir.


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2009)

Je me déguste un boeuf bourguignon maison réchauffé pour la troisième fois, avec un bon verre de bourgogne rouge 2005.
A la votre !


----------



## kisbizz (22 Juillet 2009)

là je me dis que ma voiture  aurait pu tenir jusqu'au samedi soir , début de mes  congés ,  au lieu de me lâcher une fois de plus cet aprem : cette fois c'est le démarreur  :mouais::mouais:

je change de boulot pour eviter le 40 km en velo (que j'ai pas de toute façon  ) ou  je vais acheter un ticket loto gagnant  ? :bebe:


ral bol !!!


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'attends cinq minutes que ça sèche&#8230;


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'attends cinq minutes que ça sèche


Pollution nocturne ?

Là je me suis trouvé un moyen de passer la journée sur MacGé : j'assiste à une réunion téléphonique toute la journée : vous allez en chier !


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Pollution nocturne ?
> ()





Résine bi-composante.
Et comme j'ai remis une couche, j'attends de nouveau


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Résine bi-composante.



T'appelles ça comme tu veux hein 

Moi c'est plutôt le blanc de coït.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Résine bi-composante.
> Et comme j'ai remis une couche, j'attends de nouveau&#8230;



Et ta femme est d'accord ? 

Faudra pas venir te plaindre si tu te chope des quadruplés, parce qu'avec deux couches en bi-composants &#8230; 

Cela dit, pas la peine de rester debout pour attendre, t'en as pour 9 mois, là, sauf prématurés


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Vous allez rire, faut que je passe un 3eme couche&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous allez rire, faut que je passe un 3eme couche



Madame aCLR va être fatiguée, aujourd'hui


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

"Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'met quand même ?"


----------



## boodou (23 Juillet 2009)

C'est la compagnie des veuves-poignet ici ?


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est la compagnie des veuves-poignet ici ?


Sais pas .. en tout cas c'est pervers parce qu'aCLR ponce entre chaque couche ... 
Alors que Bassou non


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Sais pas .. en tout cas c'est pervers parce qu'aCLR ponce entre chaque couche ...
> Alors que Bassou non



Normal, Nounours est un leader, alors qu'aCLR est un suiveur (une poignée de main au premier qui comprend le jeu de mot © P77)


----------



## lumai (23 Juillet 2009)

Là ? Petite pause dans les effluves d'un Pu Er brûlant avant de me réattaquer à excell.


----------



## rizoto (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (une poignée de main au premier qui comprend le jeu de mot © P77)



Y a un rapport avec les 2 roues?


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, Nounours est un leader, alors qu'aCLR est un suiveur (une poignée de main au premier qui comprend le jeu de mot © P77)


Sont prop', tes mains ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

J'ai la main gauche tout endormie, c'est très désagréable.

Je ne pourrai pas faire tout ce que j'avais envie de faire 

Bonne journée les garnements .


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai la main gauche tout endormie, c'est très désagréable.
> 
> Je ne pourrai pas faire tout ce que j'avais envie de faire
> 
> Bonne journée les garnements .



"Fini la branlette !"
"M'en fout j'suis droitier"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a un rapport avec les 2 roues?



Aucun 



tirhum a dit:


> Sont prop', tes mains ?!... :mouais:



Ben oui, ch'suis pas graphiste, moi, je tape mes écrits au clavier, ça fait pas de taches !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Fini la branlette !"
> "M'en fout j'suis droitier"



Bizarrement je suis droitier mais pour certaines choses siffle non.

Bon allez voyons le côté positif des choses mes connards de voisins sont partis en vacances pour deux semaines .


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

je me demande si il y a un taux plus élevés de suicidaires chez les conducteurs de 2 roues.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je me demande si il y a un taux plus élevés de suicidaires chez les conducteurs de 2 roues.



Non, ils ont même pas conscience que leur comportement est suicidaire.


----------



## Nephou (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je me demande si il y a un taux plus élevés de suicidaires chez les conducteurs de 2 roues.





Bassman a dit:


> Non, ils ont même pas conscience que leur comportement est suicidaire.



On dit pas suicidaire on dit donneur dorganes


----------



## rizoto (23 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Fini la branlette !"
> "M'en fout j'suis droitier"



27 ans bientôt 34 !


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous l'met quand même ?"


Bah oui, pourquoi pas


silvio a dit:


> Sais pas .. en tout cas c'est pervers parce qu'aCLR ponce entre chaque couche ...
> Alors que Bassou non



Et j'en suis déjà à la 5eme couche 
Ça commence à faire long tout de même :rateau:

Quand on aime, on ne compte pas :love:


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normal, Nounours est un leader, alors qu'aCLR est un suiveur (une poignée de main au premier qui comprend le jeu de mot © P77)



C'est râpé pour la poignée de main, je n'ai rien compris
Faut dire que je suis dans les effluves de styrène, alors forcément :hosto:


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Juillet 2009)

Je rentre de chez le chirurgien ophtalmo qui m'a incisée à vif à l'intérieur de la paupière.
Ben ça fait pas du bien ! :rateau:

Et d'après lui, c'est un chalazion, à cause de ma coupe-rose "fort charmante". 
J't'en donnerais moi ! C'est un peu vexant, j'trouve.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Je rentre de chez le chirurgien ophtalmo qui m'a incisée à vif à l'intérieur de la paupière.
> Ben ça fait pas du bien ! :rateau:
> 
> Et d'après lui, c'est un chalazion, à cause de ma coupe-rose "fort charmante".
> J't'en donnerais moi ! C'est un peu vexant, j'trouve.



Ouais, ben si c'est un chalazion, t'as fait une connerie de le faire inciser. Tu vas en avoir partout.
Prend 3 granules de Staphysagria 4ch 2 fois par jour et c'est fini en quelques jours. 



_Pas de quoi, c'est 55 euros._


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> _Pas de quoi, c'est 55 euros._



Et bah moi, j'ai mal aux ligaments du genou.

La pommade d'arnica ainsi que les granules et la pommade au zinc ne me font rien

Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et bah moi, j'ai mal aux ligaments du genou.
> 
> La pommade d'arnica ainsi que les granules et la pommade au zinc ne me font rien
> 
> Une idée ?


 
C'est parce que, dans ton cas, la pommade faut la mettre au genoux.
Pas au zinc.

C'est gratuit, j'aime les gens.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Une idée ?



Ben... Une bonne poignée de gravier :style:

Sinon, là, je suis content... J'ai bien boulé rouge, aujourd'hui... :love:


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et d'après lui, c'est un chalazion, à cause de ma coupe-rose "fort charmante".


Comment dire ?




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, ben si c'est un chalazion, t'as fait une connerie de le faire inciser. Tu vas en avoir partout.
> Prend 3 granules de Staphysagria 4ch 2 fois par jour et c'est fini en quelques jours.
> _Pas de quoi, c'est 55 euros._





aCLR a dit:


> Et bah moi, j'ai mal aux ligaments du genou.
> 
> La pommade d'arnica ainsi que les granules et la pommade au zinc ne me font rien&#8230;
> 
> Une idée ?


Guano je dis
40 gr
Et frais !

Et c'est cadeau


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, là, je suis content... J'ai bien boulé rouge, aujourd'hui... :love:


Tu n'es qu'une bête !... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est râpé pour la poignée de main, je n'ai rien compris&#8230;
> Faut dire que je suis dans les effluves de styrène, alors forcément&#8230; :hosto:



Bon, à la demande générale &#8230; d'aCLR, j'explique :



silvio a dit:


> Sais pas .. en tout cas c'est pervers *parce qu'aCLR ponce entre chaque couche *...
> Alors que Bassou non



Donc, en vertu de la célèbre affirmation universelle : "je ponce donc je suis", aCLR est un suiveur ! :rateau:



:rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juillet 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est parce que, dans ton cas, la pommade faut la mettre au genoux.
> Pas au zinc



T'as du mettre longtemps a la trouver celle là non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de casser la gueule de Mike Tyson .


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

Sur Nindendo ou PS ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Guano je dis
> 40 gr
> Et frais !
> 
> Et c'est cadeau



Ça se trouve en pharmacie ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens de casser la gueule de Mike Tyson .



Oui oui... Et moi je viens de tringler Clara Morgane...

Mais je m'en vente pas...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... Et moi je viens de tringler Clara Morgane...
> 
> Mais je m'en vente pas...




non?

Si?

Noooooooon...


----------



## silvio (23 Juillet 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça se trouve en pharmacie ?



Toutes les bonnes pharmacies de bord de mer
Avec une mention spéciale pour les pharmacies au bord de la Manche (les algues y sont plus nombreuses, ça permet un meilleur transit intestinal)




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... Et moi je viens de tringler Clara Morgane...
> 
> Mais je m'en vente pas...


En mode hard-core ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Sur Nindendo ou PS ?



Sur Tournai en Belgique, il agressait ma mère.
Je parle bien sûr de Michel Tisonnier alias Mike Tyson.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2009)

Finalement, j'ai passé 6 couches&#8230;




&#8230;et je n'ai fais qu'une face&#8230;



&#8230;:love: :style:


----------



## maiwen (23 Juillet 2009)

la maintenant, je suis dans un hotel a ... 20m de la mediterranee. Premiere baignade :love: 
demain bateau pour Cythere 

:love: :love: :love: :classe:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... Et moi je viens de tringler Clara Morgane...
> 
> Mais je m'en vente pas...



Y aurait-il un rapport de cause à effet entre le fait que tu as fait plaisir a la belle et ton système digestif ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Y aurait-il un rapport de cause à effet entre le fait que tu as fait plaisir a la belle et ton système digestif ?



Cassoulet powââ ?


----------



## joubichou (23 Juillet 2009)

Je cuve,tous mes potes sont passés pour mes 48 ans,j'ai du rangement demain


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2009)

la je suis quasiment sur que nous avons affaire a un _serial killer_


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2009)

J'effectue un génocide, j'érigerai ensuite un mémorial pour toutes ces centaines de put... PUCES !!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2009)

Savon ?


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Savon ?



tu bluffe Martoni ! ton arme n'est pas charger !


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2009)

je suis tombée du lit trop tôt  malgré me suis couchée après 1h de mat (merci fifille  :love 
le reveil mis pour 9h ne servira donc pas :rateau:


je bois du café , je tourne en rond 

bonne journée


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2009)

Je viens d'avoir ma premiere pub pour les témoins de Jehova :love: ils vont pas tarder a taper a la porte

sinon special dédicasse a alèm je viens d'etre pris en photo par un touriste chinois porteur d'un Holga blanc ... Je vais finir sur
fliker :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Savon ?



A ce point là c'est savon +


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2009)

je viens enfin de reussir a faire arreter le clignotement du fixe


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je viens enfin de reussir a faire arreter le clignotement du fixe



Si il est fixe, comment il peut clignoter? :mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2009)

fixe : le téléphone de la casa


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'aurais bien fais une blague sur les femmes et les objets électroniques ou les acteurs et les questions, mais non



je vais passer une couche sur l'autre face et poncer, poncer et encore poncer


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

J'attends midi


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2009)

Là, je me bidonne encore de l'appel d'un collègue&#8230;

Faut savoir que je bosse dans une banque au support informatique.

Collègue : "Support PC bonjour"
Trader trop con : "Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec ma climatisation qui ne fait pas de froid"
Collègue : "D'accord, donnez moi son numéro de série que je prenne la main dessus"
Trader : "Attendez, je vais voir&#8230;"
&#8230;
Trader : "C'est le &#8230;"
Collègue : "Il y a un problème de ram, on va passer changer les barrettes dans la journée"
Trader : "Merci beaucoup"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2009)

là... je vois partir les uns après les autres mes futur ex-collègues... définitivement écurés par cet "assassinat industriel"... culés de ricains...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je me bidonne encore de l'appel d'un collègue



C'est con un trader... quand je pense qu'on leur confie des M$


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est con un trader... quand je pense qu'on leur confie des M$



_Le crétin confie des M$ au con de trader_







Comment ça, c'est pas le bon fil ?


----------



## silvio (24 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> _Le crétin confie des M$ au con de trader_



Merci à tous 
Collègue tu re-prendras bien  [un rail de coke] [une louche de caviar] [une fille donnant de la tendresse contre monnaie sonnante et trébuchante, on sait pas quoi en faire de la thune] ?

Là je suis en train de m'imaginer que je vais (enfin) changer de boite et de boulot  d'ici septembre (rêve Petit Scarabée)


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Gné. 
Gnéé.
Gnééé ! :modo:


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2009)

Là, maintenant, je viens de voir que j'ai boulé rouge, aujourd'hui, sans m'en apercevoir alors que je voulais donner un renseignement&#8230;


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2009)

La je chamoise les optiques, je chargeoise les batteries, je tend les sangles du sac pour aller bosser. Vivement l'automne et la fin des festivals d'été...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> La je chamoise les optiques, je chargeoise les batteries, je tend les sangles du sac pour aller bosser. Vivement l'automne et la fin des festivals d'été...


Poil aux tétés...


----------



## kisbizz (24 Juillet 2009)

là je me dis que demain a 17h je suis en vacances 

madame  la pluie  t'as bientot fini de pisser  et me laisser tranquille dans le jardin ?  :hein:


----------



## thunderheart (24 Juillet 2009)

Thalassa


----------



## lunanera (24 Juillet 2009)

euh ]@ de purée d'Adèle de nom d'une poubelle ardéchoise... je me bats avec les photos et les soft y relatifs.


----------



## Dead head (24 Juillet 2009)

lunanera a dit:


> euh ]@ de purée d'Adèle de nom d'une poubelle ardéchoise... je me bats avec les photos et les soft y relatifs.



Là, maintenant, je viens de répondre à lunanera que c'est OK à présent.


----------



## mado (25 Juillet 2009)

Là je me dis que ju et sa soeur c'est du bonheur :love:
Un peu court, mais bon c'est la faute de la Toscane.


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là je me dis que ju et sa soeur c'est du bonheur :love:
> Un peu court, mais bon c'est la faute de la Toscane.



hin hin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un peu trop abusé du punch à l'anniversaire de mon neveu hier soir. Du coup ce matin j'ai un peu la tête dans le cul.


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2009)

Quelle souplesse


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Je trouve la nouvelle version de Deezer vraiment chouette :love:.


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Juillet 2009)

Préparation du voyage aux USA. Tamiflu acheté ('tain, c'est pas donné ce truc!), Aspirin, gouttes pour renforcer les défenses immunitaires, ibuprofène, ...

Bon, je vais lire un peu le Lonely Planet et réserver des hôtels.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Quelle souplesse



de quoi parles tu mackie ? d'autofellation ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Préparation du voyage aux USA. Tamiflu acheté ('tain, c'est pas donné ce truc!), Aspirin, gouttes pour renforcer les défenses immunitaires, ibuprofène, ...



 C'est pas plutôt la liste des fournitures pour le voyage de la dernière chance à Lourdes, ça ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> de quoi parles tu mackie ? d'autofellation ??



ça laisse rêveur :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------




Pitchoune a dit:


> Préparation du voyage aux USA. Tamiflu acheté ('tain, c'est pas donné ce truc!), Aspirin, gouttes pour renforcer les défenses immunitaires, ibuprofène, ...
> 
> Bon, je vais lire un peu le Lonely Planet et réserver des hôtels.



le tamiflu n'est pas utile en prévention


----------



## Pitchoune (25 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le tamiflu n'est pas utile en prévention



Non, ça je sais bien mais le médecin nous a conseillé de le prendre avec. En cas d'épidémie, les américains risquent de tout garder pour eux et du coup, difficile d'en avoir si besoin sur place. Et au cas où on l'utilise pas, on le re-mettra sur e-bay en rentrant


----------



## lumai (25 Juillet 2009)

Pour info, il faut le prendre dans les 48h maxi après l'apparition des symptômes (fièvre et toux, surtout), sinon ça ne sert à rien. Mais bon vous devez avoir plus de chances d'attraper froid à cause de la clim'


----------



## rizoto (25 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt la liste des fournitures pour le voyage de la dernière chance à Lourdes, ça ? :affraid:



Ou pour l'angola ...

Par contre la revente sur ebay ... bof bof non?

Y a des gens qui achète leur medocs sur ce site? Encore les Rolex chinoises, je peux comprendre, mais les medocs ?


----------



## boodou (25 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Par contre la revente sur ebay ... bof bof non?
> 
> Y a des gens qui achète leur medocs sur ce site? Encore les Rolex chinoises, je peux comprendre, mais les medocs ?



Mais non c'est génial au contraire !
L'industrie pharmaceutique soutien à fond ce type de démarche citoyenne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Je m'amuse comme un dingue avec mon frère et ma soeur, bon allez une Orval à votre santé .

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## teo (25 Juillet 2009)

Les Landes, il y fait chaud. Belles plages et tatouages incroyables. J'ai même été dans les gros rouleaux :love:


----------



## thunderheart (25 Juillet 2009)

Après-midi à la cité Tabarly pour la course du figaro.
Baptême de char à voile : super sympa malgré le peu de vent.
A renouveler


----------



## jugnin (25 Juillet 2009)

mado a dit:


> Là je me dis que ju et sa soeur c'est du bonheur :love:
> Un peu court, mais bon c'est la faute de la Toscane.



Là, je me dis que l'écrieur, mado, les copines à mado, les parents et tous les enfants, sans non plus oublier les voisins artisans, ben c'est le bordel. Mais c'est du bonheur. 

Sinon, ben je vais démonter mes toilettes, là.


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2009)

j'ecoute de la musique a fond avec mon casque ..... prise de tête a la noix .... s'annoncent bien mes vacances :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2009)

Là, je me remets doucement après une journée de ponçage musclé.

Je peux déjà lever le bras droit, je peux aussi lever la tête, mais pas encore les deux en même temps :casse:


----------



## Tam69 (25 Juillet 2009)

Moi, je vais traire mes biques


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Moi, je vais traire mes biques


Poil aux os zygomatiques...


=>[]


----------



## Tam69 (25 Juillet 2009)

:love::love:
Et là, je vais pas tarder à aller manger


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2009)

Je décoince tranquillement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juillet 2009)

Je m'en gratte une sans faire bouger l'autre... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi en plus j'ai des courbatures partout .

Bon dimanche toute de même .


----------



## bompi (26 Juillet 2009)

Je fais un break (satané bricolage).

Et je me demande si j'installe XUbuntu 9.04 sur mon HP 2133 [quelle daube !]


----------



## kisbizz (26 Juillet 2009)

je me confirme que mes vacances seront pourries :mouais:


----------



## Tam69 (26 Juillet 2009)

Là, je suis en train de manger un de mes fromages de mes biques avec du pain frais, la chienne en train de quémander à mes côtés ! C'est super bon, surtout avec un petit verre de rouge en accompagnement..  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je fais un break (satané bricolage).



Ça dépend, si tu parts d'une berline ou d'un cabriolet, certainement, mais certaines fourgonnettes sont très faciles à transformer en break ! 

:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (27 Juillet 2009)

Là, je jette un oeil sur MacGé, quand même. Faut dire qu'entre le bas débit d'un côté le beau temps sur l'Aubrac et la Margeride de l'autre

Et bonnes vacances quand même à notre princesse : même quand ça s'annonce mal, il ne faut pas désespérer, c'est comme la météo : difficile de prévoir bien loin, autant se dire que ça va sûrement s'arranger, d'une façon ou d'une autre.


----------



## havez (27 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je redécouvre une nuit tranquille, no stress, à lire à mon aise dans mon lit douillet 

Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2009)

:sleep:
J'essaye de me réveiller. La douche et le café ne m'ont guère aidé, jusqu'à présent.
:sleep:


----------



## havez (27 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> :sleep:
> J'essaye de me réveiller. La douche et le café ne m'ont guère aidé, jusqu'à présent.
> :sleep:



Le meilleur moyen de se réveiller, c'est de se rendormir    Courage 

Quand à moi, je viens d'acheter une magnifique affiche de ColdPlay sur eBay :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2009)

Là, je viens de formater la dizaine de disquettes qui me restait dans un coin, afin de pouvoir transférer des choses depuis mon PowerMac vers mon tout nouveau &#8230; PowerBook Duo 230 (un monstre de puissance : 68030 à 33 Mhz ) ! :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2009)

je tente de me réveiller :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je tente de me réveiller :rateau:




Mackie : toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance !


----------



## Dead head (27 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je tente de me réveiller :rateau:


 
Ce que je fais, là, maintenant ? Je traque le plagiat. 



Dead head a dit:


> :sleep:
> J'essaye de me réveiller. La douche et le café ne m'ont guère aidé, jusqu'à présent.
> :sleep:


----------



## thunderheart (27 Juillet 2009)

Je pense à mon lit, je n'y suis plus.
J'ai bien l'impression que je suis au bureau à taper mollement sur le clavier d'un PC sous M$

Faut que j'me motive pour ouvrir les mirettes


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juillet 2009)

j'attends que fiston tombe du lit pour partir a la piscine .... j'ai dormi que 3h30 cette nuit , là je suis claqué mais .... pas grave ,  je complétera le manque de sommeil cet aprem sous le soleil 


ps : merci luc  :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mackie : toujours à la pointe des combats perdus d'avance !



mais je suis réveiller


----------



## JPTK (27 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A ce point là c'est savon +



Aucun effet pour les bains réguliers et les colliers (enfin rien de définitif) j'étais déjà passé à des trucs plus radicales comme les spray, les poudres, toutes ces conneries. Hier j'ai testé le fumigène, tu allumes, tu pars 4h de l'appart, tu isoles la bouffe et tu bouches les aérations, ça a l'air pas mal, mais apparemment tous les étés c'est pareil, ça vient pas de nous et de nos chats...

Je préfère ça aux cafards 

J'ai mis aussi les chats dans le micro-ondes, juste 5 sec, bon ils aiment pas trop mais les puces encore moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

Je propose la bannissement pour pas cher dans la section Vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Je prépare (déjà) mes affaires pour Esperanzah!, première fois que j'y vais.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

J'ai enfin reçu mon cadeau d'anniversaire, un mois après .


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Juillet 2009)

J'attends que mon ordi termine une moulinette de données à la con pour pouvoir quitter le boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

J'écris le chapitre trois.
Vous pourriez faire un peu moins de bruit ?!
Je vous l'avais dit pourtant, non ? Pas de bazar quand j'écris !




Aaaaaah il y a vraiment des coups de pieds au cul qui se perdent ici !


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juillet 2009)

trop de soleil ou manque de sommeil ?
je creve de mal de tete


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de découvrir que j'ai les ambulances jipé comme voisins :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juillet 2009)

je viens de me voir dans le miroir : horreur , je suis cramée :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2009)

T'as pris un coup de soleil entre les oreilles ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je propose la bannissement pour pas cher dans la section Vidéo.



tu aurai pu me prévenir qui tu avais quelqu'un a m'envoyer


----------



## Dead head (28 Juillet 2009)

Je poste mon premier message avec mon tout nouveau et tout beau MacBook Pro :love:


----------



## thunderheart (28 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je poste mon premier message avec mon tout nouveau et tout beau MacBook Pro :love:



C'est mieux hein ! 
J'ai aussi connu cette _première émotion_ en novembre dernier. Le clavier s'en souvient encore


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir que j'ai les ambulances jipé comme voisins :rateau:



Ah toi aussi 

Sinon là je vais aller faire un peu de fitness .


----------



## kisbizz (28 Juillet 2009)

encore une nuit a me retourner dans tous les sens , le coup de soleil a redoublé  mon insomnie ...
 là je viens de reprendre le vieux clavier a fil , trop marre des touches défaillantes sur le sans fil ...
avec des café et ses inséparables clopes je vais  continuer cette matinée :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu aurai pu me prévenir qui tu avais quelqu'un a m'envoyer



Ouais, je sais. Mais au moment où j'allais le faire, je me suis rendu compte que ton numéro de tel était resté dans mon ancien téléphone... :rateau:


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

A l'instant, je renonce à rendre intelligible mon post de troll dans le fil créé par Fab'Fab' sur "les discussions constructives entre patrons et salariés autour de la machine à café" (Rendez nous le mode Edition !!!!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

silvio a dit:


> A l'instant, je renonce à rendre intelligible mon post de troll dans le fil créé par Fab'Fab' sur "les discussions constructives entre patrons et salariés autour de la machine à café" (Rendez nous le mode Edition !!!!)



Te casse pas, au final, ça doit être le post le plus intelli (-gible) (-gent) du sujet :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2009)

Là maintenant, je suggère à Fab de réserver le resto pour demain midi


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, je suggère à Fab de réserver le resto pour demain midi



Là, je me dis "tiens, pas con..."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juillet 2009)

Salaud de patrons qui paient pas leurs salariés et baissent pas la TVA.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2009)

Tu lances un troll LaTronche ?


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, je sais. Mais au moment où j'allais le faire, je me suis rendu compte que ton numéro de tel était resté dans mon ancien téléphone... :rateau:



tu viens de recevoir le nouveau


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu lances un troll LaTronche ?


Je ne sais pas faire autre chose.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2009)

Je me régale devant ARTE : Queen, Wembley 1986



(réalisation et montage pas terrible, hélas. Trop clip, pas assez concert)


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je ne sais pas faire autre chose.


Tocard !...


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juillet 2009)

là j'attends l'heure pour aller fêter l'anniversaire de fifille : 21 ans !!!!

en attendant je cherche des annonces pour un  appart , c'est décidé je vais dégager d'ici


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2009)

Entre deux phases de travail intensif (...) je cherche en vain une photo de Cecil Beaton et ça commence à me fatiguer de ne pas la trouver ...


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Je traîne sur les forums alors que j'ai 1 000 choses à faire !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Je me refais l'intégrale de Oz, quelle drogue :rateau:.


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je me régale devant ARTE : Queen, Wembley 1986
> (réalisation et montage pas terrible, hélas. Trop clip, pas assez concert)



Enregistré hier soir, vu ce matin au réveil, son assez moyen mais joué assez fort, ça l'fait 

Juste après il y avait Scarface, enregistré aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de recevoir une carte postale de mon neveu, il oublie des mots comme moi comme c'est mignon  (par contre il faut qu'il révise les pronoms le bougre ).


----------



## itako (29 Juillet 2009)

LOL !


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2009)

J'ai qu'une 1664 blanche sous la mains


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'ai qu'une 1664 blanche sous la mains



moi une blanche d'un mêtre soixante quatre me convient mieux !


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'ai qu'une 1664 blanche sous la mains



C'est la crise


----------



## thunderheart (29 Juillet 2009)

C'est fantastique


----------



## teo (30 Juillet 2009)

Divagations nocturnes.
Monomanie de clubbing helvétique.
_Closer to Me (John Digweed & Nick Muir Vocal)_ surtout 

J'ai un *énoOorme* sac à préparer, aucune envie de m'y mettre.

Je suis dég, C. a aperçu un mickey dans la cuisine, ça recommence comme y'a 18 mois. Je hais mes voisins qui n'ont pas ouvert leur porte au technicien venu poser des appâts ce printemps . Bonne chance pour faire venir le mec en août . Désolés les gars, faudra faire avec, tant pis pour vos mioches ou vos phobies des bébêtes, ça attendra, je quitte le navire pour quelques temps.

Un peu d'air pur face au Mont-Blanc, la décapeuse à la main, ne pourra que me faire du bien. A room with a view and some glasspaper. No internet.

Puis, ce sera les copaings face à La Baie, la pétanque, les Bardouin près du palmier, les chtis repas à _la plancha_, les wodka-fruits rouge + _boufta boufta_ le soir, en club *très* privé, juste là, autour de la piscine (Le _Berghaim_ n'a qu'à bien se tenir  ). 
Une série à faire découvrir à Mado ? :love:
Les pensées aux absents 
Merci à nos hôtes 

Il pleut. La fine averse chaude de tout à l'heure se transforme en grosses gouttes bruyantes.
Rumeurs estivales qui me font sourire, je pense à _Marcovaldo_ d'Italo Calvino et mes cours d'italien qui reviennent, comme cette odeur qui monte des pots sur mon balcon, poussière et humus humides.

Allez, je vais m'y mettre. Bientôt.

En attendant&#8230; interprétations linguistiques tardives.

_*Closer to me*,
You're all that I need
It's easy to see
Cuz I feel your touch
Of high above
Calling love
With you tonight
It's so out of sight

Etc.​_


----------



## bompi (30 Juillet 2009)

Une insomnie. Du coup j'en profite pour mettre à jour Ubuntu sur le HP 2133.
Pour regarder d'un oeil les forums et de l'autre commencer la lecture d'une pièce de théâtre, pour changer.

Il fait trop lourd dans l'appartement.

Deux jours de boulot et hop ! quelques vacances.
Dans quatre jours, mes _niños_ reviennent. Cool.


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

Je laisse le doux soleil breton me réchauffer à travers la vitre ouverte


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je laisse le doux *soleil breton* me réchauffer à travers la vitre ouverte



Menteur !


----------



## thunderheart (30 Juillet 2009)

OUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH le vilain jaloux :rateau:

La preuve en image 






et vous, vous voyez quoi de votre fenêtre ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> et vous, vous voyez quoi de votre fenêtre ?


Ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Juillet 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> ...
> 
> et vous, vous voyez quoi de votre fenêtre ?



ça...


----------



## Aski (30 Juillet 2009)

Là je vient de configurer notre toute nouvelle LiveBox pour que je puisse m'y connecter ne WiFi


----------



## JPTK (30 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça...



J'ai la même fenêtre !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Je massacre Ivanovic .


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2009)

Je redecouvre Formule Dé en y jouant sur l'ordi ... :love: ...


----------



## thunderheart (31 Juillet 2009)

Une petite course de 2XL Supercross sur le Touch avant de démarrer le boulot


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Je reviens du podologue, je vais devoir suivre un traitement pendant +- un an super .


----------



## Dead head (31 Juillet 2009)

Je compatis avec COrentin.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Merci, surtout que ce n'est pas un traitement anodin vu que le médicament attaque l'estomac et le foie :hein:.


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Et c'est le podologue qui t'a prescrit ça ? Le podologue c'est pas le spécialiste des pieds ?


----------



## gKatarn (31 Juillet 2009)

Là, je vais à la plage avec les gnomes


----------



## Dead head (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est le podologue qui t'a prescrit ça ? Le podologue c'est pas le spécialiste des pieds ?



Et alors ? Un traitement pour les pieds peut être nocif pour l'estomac, non ? Quelque traitement que ce soit, pour quelque cause que ce soit, peut avoir des effets sur le système digestif, non ?

Réveille-toi, Bassman ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là, je vais à la plage avec les gnomes



Après la terrasse, tu veux vraiment te faire du mal


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Et alors ? Un traitement pour les pieds peut être nocif pour l'estomac, non ? Quelque traitement que ce soit, pour quelque cause que ce soit, peut avoir des effets sur le système digestif, non ?
> 
> Réveille-toi, Bassman ! :rateau:



Disons qu'hormis la prescription de semelles, je pensais pas que le podologue prescrivait quelquechose&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Disons qu'hormis la prescription de semelles, je pensais pas que le podologue prescrivait quelquechose



Ben, typiquement : des anti-inflammatoires, qui sont de première pour te défoncer l'sophage et l'estomac, si on ne te prescrit pas un inhibiteur de la pompe à protons en association avec !


----------



## Tam69 (31 Juillet 2009)

Il existe une plante anti-inflammatoire (l'harpagophytum) qui n'a pas les effets secondaires des trucs allopathiques. Bon c'est pas remboursé mais ça fait quand même moins mal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

Si vous avez un truc contre la tendinite...


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si vous avez un truc contre la tendinite...


Arrête la branlette


----------



## Tam69 (31 Juillet 2009)

J'ai ça aussi : les huiles essentielles, on peut faire ses propres mélanges et obtenir de bons résultats...

Bassman : pourquoi toujours penser au pire ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Arrête la branlette



ça doit être ça: un branlette elbow


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Bassman : pourquoi toujours penser au pire ?...



En quoi est-ce le pire ? Fab est un branleur, c'est de notoriété publique&#8230;

Puis bon, si c'est le pire, tout va bien c'est la joie prosper yoplaboum


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Il existe une plante anti-inflammatoire (l'harpagophytum) qui n'a pas les effets secondaires des trucs allopathiques. Bon c'est pas remboursé mais ça fait quand même moins mal...



Oui, mais ça fait encore moins de bien ! Si tu as mal aux pieds, il y a peu de chance pour que le podologue te prescrive un anti-inflammatoire généraliste, ils te filent des médocs plus spécifiques, dans ce cas !


----------



## jugnin (31 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'y prescrirais une bonne marche de 30 km dans des rangers mouillée. Au moins, après, on sait pourquoi ça fait mal.


----------



## Tam69 (31 Juillet 2009)

Euh, je soigne ma fibromalgie, les mammites (inflammations de la mamelle) de mes chèvres et les douleurs articulaires et allergiques de mes chiens avec le même produit... Qui dit mieux ???


----------



## jugnin (31 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Euh, je soigne ma fibromalgie, les mammites (inflammations de la mamelle) de mes chèvres et les douleurs articulaires et allergiques de mes chiens avec le même produit... Qui dit mieux ???



Mieux. J'ai arrêté les relations sexuelles avec les chèvres.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi j'y prescrirais une bonne marche de 30 km dans des rangers mouillée. Au moins, après, on sait pourquoi ça fait mal.



Facho.
Tiens tu pourrais presque être modo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------




Tam69 a dit:


> Euh, je soigne ma fibromalgie, les mammites (inflammations de la mamelle) de mes chèvres et les douleurs articulaires et allergiques de mes chiens avec le même produit... Qui dit mieux ???



Tiens t'as pas répondu au fait. C'était toi sur la photo?


----------



## Tam69 (31 Juillet 2009)

Nan, c'étais pas moi, je suis pas blonde (enfin, c'est ce qu'il m'a semblé quand je me suis levée ce matin...)

Et pour ce qui est des relations sexuelles vs caprins, je laisse cela à l'inséminateur, j'ai beaucoup mieux dans mon lit ...


----------



## jugnin (31 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Et pour ce qui est des relations sexuelles vs caprins, je laisse cela à l'inséminateur, j'ai beaucoup mieux dans mon lit ...



Un cheval ?


----------



## Tam69 (31 Juillet 2009)

:love::love: Mon homme, tout simplement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

un poney?

Edit : murde, grillé par le lapin nain


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et c'est le podologue qui t'a prescrit ça ?



Non le dermatologue , je sais même pas si je vais avoir le courage de prendre ces foutus médicaments en plus j'ai pas mal c'est juste inesthétique.

Alcool interdit


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non le dermatologue , je sais même pas si je vais avoir le courage de prendre ces foutus médicaments en plus j'ai pas mal c'est juste inesthétique.
> 
> Alcool interdit



Merci d'avoir confirmer que ton soucis n'était pas en rapport avec le podologue, qui hormis prescrire des semelles, ne prescrit rien d'autre, sauf problème de diabète, mais c'est rare que ce soit lui qui s'en occupe.


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si vous avez un truc contre la tendinite...



oui ... 3 ou 4 seances  maxi chez un doc generaliste avec spe mésothérapie 

prix d'une consultation normal remboursée par la secu 

3 ans de tendinite de plus en plus douloureuse , 4 séances  et la douleur envolé


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui ... 3 ou 4 seances  maxi chez un doc generaliste avec spe mésothérapie
> 
> prix d'une consultation normal remboursée par la secu
> 
> 3 ans de tendinite de plus en plus douloureuse , 4 séances  et la douleur envolé



Tout dépend du type de tendinite. Si elle est localisée sur l'attache du tendon, une simple infiltration ou mésothérapie peut suffire. En revanche s'il y a un terrain tendineux dans la famille, il s'agit d'un assèchement des tendons. Et là, seule l'opération consistant à donner un peu de mou dans le tendon (petit incision à la tête du tendon pour le mettre en "langue de serpent") calmeront les douleurs, un temps du moins.


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout dépend du type de tendinite. Si elle est localisée sur l'attache du tendon, une simple infiltration ou mésothérapie peut suffire. En revanche s'il y a un terrain tendineux dans la famille, il s'agit d'un assèchement des tendons. Et là, seule l'opération consistant à donner un peu de mou dans le tendon (petit incision à la tête du tendon pour le mettre en "langue de serpent") calmeront les douleurs, un temps du moins.



Non, mais ça doit pas être si grave que ça. J'ai choppé ça en trimballant un Hasselblad sur le bras tout un après-midi. 
Je sais c'est con... :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout dépend du type de tendinite. Si elle est localisée sur l'attache du tendon, une simple infiltration ou mésothérapie peut suffire. En revanche s'il y a un terrain tendineux dans la famille, il s'agit d'un assèchement des tendons. Et là, seule l'opération consistant à donner un peu de mou dans le tendon (petit incision à la tête du tendon pour le mettre en "langue de serpent") calmeront les douleurs, un temps du moins.



je suppose donc que ma tendinite était celle citée en première ....

j'étais   contre les infiltrations parce que (vrai ou faux ? ) celles ci enlèvent la douleur mais fragilisent les os .... 

de plus , mon généraliste  a l'époque m'avait expliqué que il pratiquait cette méthode avec  la "medicine douce " et ses produits moins nocif que les infiltrations classique 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais ça doit pas être si grave que ça. J'ai choppé ça en trimballant un Hasselblad sur le bras tout un après-midi.
> Je sais c'est con... :rose:



au départ j'ai donnée la faute a l'appuis constant du coude sur le  bureau devant l'ordi, puis au port des sacs bien remplis de courses .... j'ai forcée moins sur le sacs , j'ai arrêtée d'être sur l'ordi toute la journée mais la douleur avec le temps allait augmenter et d'une simple gene au départ ça a fini pour être un handicap


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais ça doit pas être si grave que ça. J'ai choppé ça en trimballant un Hasselblad sur le bras tout un après-midi.
> Je sais c'est con... :rose:



Non. C'est classe.


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

parfait !!! je suis en vacances jusqu'au 17 août


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Merci d'avoir confirmer que ton soucis n'était pas en rapport avec le podologue, qui hormis prescrire des semelles, ne prescrit rien d'autre, sauf problème de diabète, mais c'est rare que ce soit lui qui s'en occupe.



Oui j'ai pas très bien compris ce que venait faire le diabète avec les problèmes de pieds


----------



## boodou (31 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui j'ai pas très bien compris ce que venait faire le diabète avec les problèmes de pieds



Et pourtant


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2009)

Là je rentre du taf. J'ai passé la soirée à photographier des danseuses à moitié vêtues. Ou à moitié nues. Je ne sais plus...


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

moi je viens de tomber de mon fauteuil qu'il a basculé en avant !!!:rateau:


----------



## Dead head (1 Août 2009)

Pour ma part, c'est de sommeil que je tombe.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ... des danseuses à moitié vêtues. Ou à moitié nues. Je ne sais plus...



Si tu ne sais plus, c'est la sénilité qui te gagne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si tu ne sais plus, c'est la sénilité qui te gagne



T'en sais quelque chose.


----------



## thunderheart (1 Août 2009)

J'attends que la pluie cesse pour aller trinquer au FIL 2009 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et pourtant



Tu veux me faire psychoter ? :mouais: 

Sinon là j'ai fait quelques courses, c'est fou le nombre de nanas qui m'ont reluqués aujourd'hui (bon j'avais mis mes fesses en valeur mais tout de même).

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non le dermatologue , je sais même pas si je vais avoir le courage de prendre ces foutus médicaments en plus j'ai pas mal c'est juste inesthétique.
> 
> Alcool interdit


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2009)

J'évalue la notoriété de jpmiss sur MB


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Oh et puis bon qu'ils aillent se faire foutre, je vais pas passer une année à prendre des médicaments (surtout que j'en prend déjà pas mal) pour un ongle.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Août 2009)

Surtout si ça empêche de boire...


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon là j'ai fait quelques courses, c'est fou le nombre de nanas qui m'ont reluqués aujourd'hui (bon j'avais mis mes fesses en valeur mais tout de même).



Idem en débroussaillant


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2009)

je me ferai bien faire un prince Albert


----------



## JPTK (2 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me ferai bien faire un prince Albert



La guitare et maintenant le piercing au gland, tu veux devenir un rebelle ??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Je rejoue au premier Mario Kart sur ma vieille Super Nintendo, que de souvenirs  :love:.
C'est moche sur une télévision Full HD mais je m'en fous.


----------



## Cleveland (2 Août 2009)

Je prend mon petit déjeune en écoutant Matmataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

Breizh powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

Je me dis que pour fêter la nouvelle 5 cordes de mon bassiste et ma nouvelle 7 cordes (a arriver dans les prochains jours), cette semaine ça va être beuverie sur beuverie :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je me dis que pour fêter la nouvelle 5 cordes de mon bassiste et ma nouvelle 7 cordes (a arriver dans les prochains jours), cette semaine ça va être beuverie sur beuverie :love:



Une basse un 5 cordes.. c'est bien un truc de bouffon ça alors qu'avec seulement une La et une Ré on peut faire des trucs énormes:

[YOUTUBE]985JGeGq_tc&hl=fr[/YOUTUBE]

ET un gratte a 7 cordes... pourquoi pas une double manche aussi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2009)

Je découvre que je suis pompom-girl. 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

Ah ben oui... Si on peux faire des trucs avec 4, pourquoi étendre ce qu'on peut faire avec plus hein ?
Autant se limiter.


----------



## Zhara (2 Août 2009)

Ben je vais finir de fouiner un peu le fofo et ensuite m'en vais me promener sur WoW


----------



## boodou (2 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je découvre que je suis pompom-girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nous on l'a toujours su    



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah ben oui... Si on peux faire des trucs avec 4, pourquoi étendre ce qu'on peut faire avec plus hein ?
> Autant se limiter.



Bah ouais, et pourquoi pas une seule corde tiens ! Achète un guimbarde pour JP, et ne vomis pas pendant les concerts


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah ben oui... Si on peux faire des trucs avec 4, pourquoi étendre ce qu'on peut faire avec plus hein ?
> Autant se limiter.


Ben t'as qu'as te mettre à la harpe  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'as te mettre à la harpe  :rateau:





Ca va, pas l'impression de faire une blague foireuse pour éviter qu'on voit que t'as aucun argument ? 

Et comme si c'était pas assez con, ta "blague" a rien a voir avec le sujet ; c'est le même genres de raccourcis qu'on voit les politiques ou les journalistes faire, une grosse éxagération (sur le nombre de cordes) mais dans le fond rien a voir (tu sais que les harpes ont plus de cordes car elles sonnent une seule note chacunes, donc au final y'a aucun sens à ce que tu dis) 

Bref, malgrè que j'aimes généralement bien ce que tu dis, là... :mouais:

Ouais, bon, j'm'enerve pour pas grand chose, mais ce genre de discours réac' avec une pseudo-diversion quand on parle du fond, ça me gave :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca va, pas l'impression de faire une blague foireuse pour éviter qu'on voit que t'as aucun argument ?
> 
> Et comme si c'était pas assez con, ta "blague" a rien a voir avec le sujet ; c'est le même genres de raccourcis qu'on voit les politiques ou les journalistes faire, une grosse éxagération (sur le nombre de cordes) mais dans le fond rien a voir (tu sais que les harpes ont plus de cordes car elles sonnent une seule note chacunes, donc au final y'a aucun sens à ce que tu dis)
> 
> ...



Tu devrais aller en parler sur MacB...


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2009)

là maintenant ? pour un peu je jubilerai


----------



## boodou (2 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu devrais aller en parler sur MacB...



c'est là où vous allez tous enculer de mouches pendant l'été ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant ?




Bah nan nan, y'a 3 ans 





Désolé, c'était tentant :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Je plains mon père qui se tape Julien Clerc et Patrick Bruel en deux soirées :sleep:.


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'as te mettre à la harpe  :rateau:



là je crois que tu as touché la corde sensible


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je plains mon père qui se tape Julien Clerc et Patrick Bruel en deux soirées :sleep:.



j'irai pas voir Julien Clec a la fête de l'huma 

je vais me prendre une leffe sinon


----------



## jacquemoud_b (2 Août 2009)

ben je me change les idées avant mes derniers exas!
Demain à midi, j'ai tout fini et à moi l'apéro


----------



## kisbizz (2 Août 2009)

je vais tenter de trouver un manuel d'un vieux nokia 3310 que j'ai du ressortir du fond d'un carton oublié pour remplacer celui que on m'a réduit en miettes :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vais tenter de trouver un manuel d'un vieux nokia 3310 que j'ai du ressortir du fond d'un carton oublié pour remplacer celui que on m'a réduit en miettes :mouais:



Si le tien ne marchait plus, passe moi un MP, j'en ai un ici, débloqué et en parfait état, qui ne me sert plus depuis deux ou trois ans. Je dois même avoir la doc dans un coin, par contre, je n'ai pas le chargeur !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

levée trop tot  et rien a faire .... un café svp


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

Je décoince tranquillement au boulot du premier week du Festival Interceltique de Lorient :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> levée trop tot  et rien a faire .... un café svp



moi c'est l'inverse... mais café quand même


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

coincée a la maison sans portable et avec un pneu  a plat .... j'attends les secours !!:rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

c'est facile de changer une roue 

explication en video : http://ma-tvideo.france2.fr/video/iLyROoafYSWm.html


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est facile de changer une roue



mais ce sont les secours qu'elle vise :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

jamais changé un pneu de ma  vie , les secours arrivent avec une bombe anticrevaison dans l'apre-midi


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> jamais changé un pneu de ma  vie , les secours arrivent avec une bombe anticrevaison dans l'apre-midi



Mais pourquoi t'appelles pas les pompiers


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> jamais changé un pneu de ma  vie , les secours arrivent avec une bombe anticrevaison dans l'apre-midi



Ça c'est une vraie femme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------

Sympa ces voisins, ils viennent de retourner leur appart dans un fracas pas possible, elle hurle toutes les insultes du monde depuis 1 heure, au moins pendant ce temps-là les enfants gueulent pas. Nan mais y a pas à dire, les quartiers pauvres, ça a ce petit truc en plus, tellement atypique, ça a du charme, quand même 

Bon j'ai hésité à descendre mais je me suis subitement rappelé que le black faisait quand même pas loin de 2m de haut ! 
Nan même pas peur en fait  Mais bon, comment savoir où commence la violence conjugale et où se termine la méga dispute.

En tout cas le vaisselier va falloir le relever maintenant et changer les assiettes.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

le pneu comme mon portable ne sont pas  tombés en panne  par enchantement 

faire semblant de rien , comme si rien n'était

la changer moi même (même si je saurais le faire) sa lui ferait trop plaisir ....


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon j'ai hésité à descendre mais je me suis subitement rappelé que le black faisait quand même pas loin de 2m de haut !
> Nan même pas peur en fait  Mais bon, comment savoir où commence la violence conjugale et où se termine la méga dispute.



Dans le doute, mets toi du côté du Black :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Dans le doute, mets toi du côté du Black :rateau:



Ouis. Qu'il se mette bien devant  et de dos.


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Dans le doute, mets toi du côté du Black :rateau:



dans le doute mets toi un casque et la zic a fond


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

Là je stresse, j'ai peur.
Bref j'en ai marre :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> le pneu comme mon portable ne sont pas  tombés en panne  par enchantement
> 
> faire semblant de rien , comme si rien n'était
> 
> la changer moi même (même si je saurais le faire) sa lui ferait trop plaisir ....



Il faudrait te trouver un gars non violent, histoire de changer sinon mets-toi au krav-maga  Pour le changement de pneu, ça ira, ta technique est au point


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faudrait te trouver un gars non violent, histoire de changer sinon mets-toi au krav-maga  Pour le changement de pneu, ça ira, ta technique est au point



t'inquiète ,  pour le reste aussi 





ps: pas violent mais trop con


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Dans le doute, mets toi du côté du Black :rateau:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouis. Qu'il se mette bien devant  et de dos.





kisbizz a dit:


> dans le doute mets toi un casque et la zic a fond



VOILÀ MAINTENANT C'EST MALIN JE SAIS PLUS QUOI CHOISIR !!


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> VOILÀ MAINTENANT C'EST MALIN JE SAIS PLUS QUOI CHOISIR !!



je ne vois pas en quoi l'un empêcherait l'autre, tu es de mauvaise foi, t'aimes pas le black et tu préfères ce sur quoi il cogne pour se détendre et pi c'est tout


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Là je découvre un site fantastique qui fournit de superbes smiley's.

Merci JP pour ce tuyau, j'espère en faire bon usage 













:affraid:


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là je découvre un site fantastique qui fournit de superbes smiley's.
> 
> Merci JP pour ce tuyau, j'espère en faire bon usage
> 
> ...





Firefox  clic-droit  ignorer les images provenant de smileys-sur-la-toile


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Firefox &#8250; clic-droit &#8250; ignorer les images provenant de smileys-sur-la-toile



libre à toi de faire cela, mais je pense que tu vas louper des choses grandioses !






moi, j'dis que la smileygraphie devrait être érigée au rang de 13ème art


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Firefox  clic-droit  ignorer les images provenant de smileys-sur-la-toile



Moi j'ia le proxy de la banque qui s'en charge pour moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là je découvre un site fantastique qui fournit de superbes smiley's.
> 
> Merci JP pour ce tuyau, j'espère en faire bon usage
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'ia le proxy de la banque qui s'en charge pour moi



mais c'est de l'oppression culturelle, ça, bourdel !!!


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi j'ia le proxy de la banque qui s'en charge pour moi



Tiens&#8230; pas le notre : chez la vieille dame les sites &#8220;à la con&#8221; on y a droit&#8230;


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> les sites à la con on y a droit :



Fascimse !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Fascimse !



Y'a un petit côté debbouze là.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Tiens&#8230; pas le notre : chez la vieille dame les sites &#8220;à la con&#8221; on y a droit&#8230;



Tiens, t'es plus à l'Air Liquide, toi, t'es passé rue Edouard VII ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2009)

J'ai envie de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec vos smileys .


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

C'est quoi l'URL de ce fantastique site avec des zolis smileys ?


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> C'est quoi l'URL de ce fantastique site avec des zolis smileys ?



interdit aux nioubes ! 


c'est pourtant pas compliqué à trouver


----------



## JPTK (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> c'est pourtant pas compliqué à trouver



On reconnaît tout de suite les pro de l'internette


----------



## itako (3 Août 2009)

Vous êtes con, maintenant ça me démange aussi.






 je lui trouve pas mal de charisme à lui, bien qu'il sort peut être du contexte smiley en pur et en dur, il me semble évident qu'il faut ouvrir un topic dédié.









Sinon j'ai mangé trop de pizza, je pense aller mixer, et j'ai une petite pensée pour mon oncle qui n'en a plus pour longtemps du tout


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> On reconnaît tout de suite les pro de l'internette



des années de pratique et une souris spéciale dotée d'un bouton droit :style:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> C'est quoi l'URL de ce fantastique site avec des zolis smileys ?


si tu utilises le bouton Citer, pour citer le message, l'url apparaîtra dans le message cité. 

Là, maintenant, je m'interroge : était ce une bonne idée de me réabonner à internet&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> une souris spéciale dotée d'un bouton droit :style:



Qu'est-ce que ça a de spécial ?    Toutes les souris que j'ai vu avaient un bouton droit ! Je n'ai jamais vu une souris avec un bouton de travers ! :rateau:





Grug a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je m'interroge : était ce une bonne idée de me réabonner à internet&#8230;



Ouais, hein !


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Grug, je crois que tu peux interrompre ton abonnement


----------



## thunderheart (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> interdit aux nioubes !
> c'est pourtant pas compliqué à trouver



Oui bon hein, on est tous le newbie de quelqu'un :rateau:
Pour les smileys, je suis vraiment ton nioube, je l'accepte humblement 
J'en étais resté à des trucs commes (c;

Mais maintenant


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

je tente la préparation de riz au curry


----------



## kisbizz (3 Août 2009)

moi je tente de trouver sur le net le mode d'emploi de mon new portable:
bordel , il ne peuvent pas l'imprimer en plus grand ? :mouais:

quoi que il faut pas trop demander , le manuel est comme son portable  : de m...e. :rateau:





sinon, vous savez pourquoi mon adium ne veut plus se connecter a une adresse hotmail ?
pourtant j'en ai 2 et l'autre se connecte


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je tente la préparation de riz au curry



T'as du riz au moins?


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as du riz au moins?



oui mais j'ai mis une dose pour 4 personnes du curry :hein:


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> oui mais j'ai mis une dose pour 4 personnes du curry :hein:



ah bah oui, si ils viennent du curry, tu te devais de faire du riz de la région :rateau:
En même temps une dose pour 4, on sent que tu veux pas les étouffer


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

Là je me dis que l'été dans le sud, _le vrai sud©_ (Doc, si tu me lis...) est vraiment difficile. Nous sommes entourés de vacanciers qui ne pensent qu'a faire la fête.
Résultat, la bringue tous les soirs alors que pour nous, c'est la journée de taf normale le lendemain.

L'enfer, quoi ! 


Vivement l'hiver !


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que l'été dans le sud, _le vrai sud©_ (Doc, si tu me lis...) est vraiment difficile. Nous sommes entourés de vacanciers qui ne pensent qu'a faire la fête.
> Résultat, la bringue tous les soirs alors que pour nous, c'est la journée de taf normale le lendemain.
> 
> L'enfer, quoi !
> ...



gardez les chez vous, ils nous feront plus chier en septembre


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> gardez les chez vous, ils nous feront plus chier en septembre




Bah demain débarque un vert de MacG. On doit s'en occuper, tu vois ? Ca fait partie du contrat. Il vient en bécane, perdu au milieu des cigales : on ne peut pas le laisser en pleine détresse...


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah demain débarque un vert de MacG. On doit s'en occuper, tu vois ? Ca fait partie du contrat. Il vient en bécane, perdu au milieu des cigales : on ne peut pas le laisser en pleine détresse...



mais que viens faire un breton dans le sud ? :hein:


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais que viens faire un breton dans le sud ? :hein:



si c'est un breton du sud


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais que viens faire un breton dans le sud ? :hein:



Apprendre la vie ?


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah demain débarque un vert de MacG. On doit s'en occuper, tu vois ? Ca fait partie du contrat. Il vient en bécane, perdu au milieu des cigales : on ne peut pas le laisser en pleine détresse...



ah tiens, je ne savais pas trop quoi faire ce week end mais là, je viens de trouver


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ah tiens, je ne savais pas trop quoi faire ce week end mais là, je viens de trouver



Bah oui, tu peux ! 
Tu sais, dès qu'il y a de l'alcool et des femmes, les modos ne sont jamais loin !


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui, tu peux !
> Tu sais, dès qu'il y a de l'alcool et des femmes, les modos ne sont jamais loin !



j'ai de la vodka et du whisky dans le placard et une femme en face de moi  par contre je vais me prendre une glace


----------



## yvos (3 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> une femme en face de moi



le catalogue La Redoute ne compte pas, Mackie


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah demain débarque un vert de MacG. On doit s'en occuper, tu vois ? Ca fait partie du contrat. Il vient en bécane, perdu au milieu des cigales : on ne peut pas le laisser en pleine détresse...



Ce serait dommage qu'il se déshydrate


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> le catalogue La Redoute ne compte pas, Mackie



il y a bien longtemps dans une lointaine galaxie


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Apprendre la vie ?



C'est très vache pour les bretons du Sud


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> C'est très vache pour les bretons du Sud



Les quoi ???!!!!


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Les quoi ???!!!!



Note que quand on fait partie d'une région où on se tripote au conseil général et électeurs en tout genre pour savoir quel nom on va porter... bah ça on peut se moquer des lorientais et des quimperois


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Note que quand on fait partie d'une région où on se tripote au conseil général et électeurs en tout genre pour savoir quel nom on va porter... bah ça on peut se moquer des lorientais et des quimperois



Bah oui ; on peut !


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui ; on peut !



Et c'est quoi votre petit nom maintenant?


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Et c'est quoi votre petit nom maintenant?



Superman. Mais juste pour les intimes !


----------



## vleroy (3 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Superman. Mais juste pour les intimes !



ah bah je comprends pourquoi on a supprimé le numéro des départements sur les plaques 

Ah la politique


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai de la vodka et du whisky dans le placard



Dans le placard ? Ou bien dans le buffet ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais que viens faire un breton dans le sud ? :hein:



Rectification !!  Il n'est pas breton celui qui descend en moto 

Moi je bosse moi, pas comme ces branleurs d'étudiants ou photographes


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Apprendre la vie ?



Pas besoin de se déplacer, suffit de regarder "Plus belle la vie" :love:


----------



## sandy-1977 (4 Août 2009)

J'essaie de recruter malheureusement tous les demandeurs d'emploi susceptibles de rentrer en chantier de réinsertion professionnel sont en ouacances


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2009)

râaaaaaa les feignasses !


----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> J'essaie de recruter malheureusement tous les demandeurs d'emploi susceptibles de rentrer en chantier de réinsertion professionnel sont en ouacances



En tant que chômeur (professionnel), je confirme, on a le droit aux ouacances 

et oui, ça y est je suis debout  

Là? bah je sirote mon café préparé avec amour


----------



## kisbizz (4 Août 2009)

là je me prends toujours la tête avec adium , café et clopes m'accompagnent 

mais je devrais bouger , aller faire changer les roues .... pffffff on ne peux pas la réparer celle crevée , pourtant elle n'a meme pas 1 an de vie et il faut changer les 2 :mouais:


----------



## sandy-1977 (4 Août 2009)

pfffff chômeur professionnel ou pas moi j'ai besoin de main d'oeuvre et puis ces mêmes personnes vont venir en septembre râler qu'ils nont pas de boulot


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2009)

râaaaa les assistés. 

Embauche vleroy et c'est réglé ! Vous voulez que je vous mette en contact, peut-être?


----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Embauche vleroy et c'est réglé ! Vous voulez que je vous mette en contact, peut-être?



Arrête malheureux, elle a pas l'air commode


----------



## ari51 (4 Août 2009)

Rentre dans footing d'une heure et demi , la bonne journée a vous


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2009)

La je viens de voir que drak vador est obliger d'utiliser la force pour vendre des bigmac dans le métro, il est tomber bien bas


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> *Là* je viens de voir que *Dark* *Vador* est *obligé* d'utiliser la force pour vendre des *Big Mac* dans le métro, il est *tombé* bien bas*.*



'tain Mackie, m****.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je viens de voir que drak vador est obliger d'utiliser la force pour vendre des bigmac dans le métro, il est tomber bien bas





WebOliver a dit:


> 'tain Mackie, m****.



Mince, Mackie, se faire donner des leçons de français par un &#8230; Étranger ! 

Tu déconnes, là ! :hein:


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2009)

sauf que nous sommes des étrangers pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Je viens de faire remarcher ma machine à laver en claquant bien fort le couvercle. J'avais rêvé ce geste il y a quelques jours et je l'ai fait sans trop y croire. "Je crois aux forces de l'esprit", qu'il disait


----------



## kisbizz (4 Août 2009)

là je suis tentée de faire comme ipantoufle : claquer pour remettre dans le bon rang !!!

je commerce par quoi .. ou qui ????


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Mary Poppins avait une formule magique pour tout ranger


----------



## kisbizz (4 Août 2009)

moi je ne veux pas ranger , juste faire fonctionner


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Mary Poppins avait une formule magique pour tout ranger


Supercalifragilistic...
Ou un truc du genre...
Doit en manquer un bout...


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Supercalifragilistic...
> Doit en manquer un bout...



Ouiiii c'est ça, un truc imprononçable :mouais:

Dans le même ordre d'idée, il y a la sorcière bien-aimée, la charmante Samantha, à qui il suffisait de bouger le nez (qu'elle avait joli d'ailleurs... ) pour ranger ou faire fonctionner...

Ca vaut le coup d'essayer non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant dormi, 12 heures d'affilées ça fait du bien :love:

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2009)

J'écris ma thèse avec un café


----------



## vleroy (4 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'écris ma thèse avec un café



celles sur les pilules de couleur??? 

Courage


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2009)

Oui et là je suis en phase de test. J'ai fait un plan d'expérience pour montrer les intéractions :

- 2 bleues
- 1 jaune,
- 3 rouges

Pour l'instant je vais bien.

.....


----------



## Franswa (4 Août 2009)

Là maintenant, je suis de passage pour faire un  à tout ceux qui me reconnaitront !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'écris ma thèse avec un café



:mouais: Voici la confirmation que l'université part à vau-l'eau. Trouver ses idées dans le marc de café, il fallait oser tout de même


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Voici la confirmation que l'université part à vau-l'eau. Trouver ses idées dans le marc de café, il fallait oser tout de même



A défaut de les trouver dans ma tête.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :mouais: Voici la confirmation que l'université part à vau-l'eau. Trouver ses idées dans le marc de café, il fallait oser tout de même





Pharmacos a dit:


> A défaut de les trouver dans ma tête.....



Et dans le marc de Bourgogne, ça marcherait pas mieux ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2009)

Franswa a dit:


> Là maintenant, je suis de passage pour faire un  à tout ceux qui me reconnaitront !



:calin: :calin: :calin:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Août 2009)

Franswa a dit:


> Là maintenant, je suis de passage pour faire un  à tout ceux qui me reconnaitront !



 Franswa


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Je vais me rafraîchir la boule, fait trop chaud :hein:.


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vais me rafraîchir la boule, fait trop chaud :hein:.



Les 2 tant qu'à faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> J'essaie de recruter malheureusement tous les demandeurs d'emploi susceptibles de rentrer en chantier de réinsertion professionnel sont en ouacances



Il n'y a qu'à entrer au Pôle emploi et regarder ce qui est proposé pour les comprendre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




Franswa a dit:


> Là maintenant, je suis de passage pour faire un  à tout ceux qui me reconnaitront !


----------



## itako (4 Août 2009)

Matter fringe !


----------



## yvos (4 Août 2009)

je redéfinis mes perspectives professionnelles futures d'avenir bientôt plus tard.


----------



## Dead head (4 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je redéfinis mes perspectives professionnelles futures d'avenir bientôt plus tard.



Un de ces jours ?


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Après avoir médité sur "_Vu la dégradation des moeurs de la société, il serait intéressant de ne pas négliger la totalité des solutions de bon sens._", je me suis décidé à aller boire une Leffe au FIL.


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2009)

Là je reviens d'un déjeuner avec deux membres éminents des forums.
Le rosé était bon, le digestif aussi.
Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!


----------



## tirhum (4 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je reviens d'un déjeuner avec deux membres éminents des forums.
> Le rosé était bon, le digestif aussi.
> Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!


Poil aux dents...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!



Tu veux dire que tu es en train de faire le paparazzo avec ton téléobjectif de 3000 mm de focale, pour surprendre leurs ébats ? 

J'aurais du être photographe, moi, tiens !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je reviens d'un déjeuner avec deux membres éminents des forums.
> Le rosé était bon, le digestif aussi.
> Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!



Ils posteront dans autoportrait


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!



Parce que les loups aiment l'eau maintenant ?


----------



## Amok (4 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu es en train de faire le paparazzo avec ton téléobjectif de 3000 mm de focale, pour surprendre leurs ébats ?
> 
> J'aurais du être photographe, moi, tiens !



Khyu et lila, je préfère pas, non !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'écris ma thèse avec un café


Ca serait plus pratique avec un stylo.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca serait plus pratique avec un stylo.



Vais essayer ! Mais si j'ai une mauvais note je te les envoie !


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca serait plus pratique avec un stylo.



9/10  (je l'avais même pas relevée fumier ! )


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vais essayer ! Mais si j'ai une mauvais note je te les envoie !



Tu pourras dire que c'est la faute à Jipé 


Sinon je viens de finir mon ménage&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2009)

la je me dis que j'aurai pas du manger mon super sandwich ce midi : une baguette beurré, moitié cervelas, moitié saucisson a l'ail ... du coup j'ai plus faim


----------



## kisbizz (4 Août 2009)

là je doit tout recommencer


----------



## thunderheart (4 Août 2009)

Je regarde, et écoute, Cavaliera rusticana sur la 3 :love:


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

Revient d'un super gastos que je miroitais depuis des lustres pour faire guicher la sandy 
mission accomplie


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2009)

T'as conclu? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Khyu et lila, je préfère pas, non !



'culé !


----------



## Baracca (5 Août 2009)

Viens de finir un petit N°2 de chez Monté


----------



## kisbizz (5 Août 2009)

là je bois un café et exceptionnellement il est accompagné des larmes que j'essaie de contenir ...


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Viens de finir un petit N°2 de chez Monté



Comment tu sais que ta femme est de nouveau enceinte, et d'un garçon apparemment, alors qu'il semble que ce soit encore tout chaud ?


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as conclu? :rateau:



je peux pas te répondre présentement car elle bosse en août (en clair connectée à macgé en permanence ) :rateau:

Quoi? :love:

Bon là faut que je me grouille d'aller poser un film fait sur un CORONET Plan TYPE de 1937


----------



## Dead head (5 Août 2009)

Je viens à l'instant d'apprendre le décès de CouleurSud.

Et je reste sans voix.


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je reviens d'un déjeuner avec deux membres éminents des forums.
> Le rosé était bon, le digestif aussi.
> Ils sont partis se baigner en amoureux dans la rivière, et *devinez qui bosse pendant ce temps ?!*



Le tout illustré en photo (service rapide) 



​
C'est le D2X qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille


----------



## Lila (5 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> 'culé !



...plus ou moins


----------



## sandy-1977 (5 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> je peux pas te répondre présentement car elle bosse en août (en clair connectée à macgé en permanence ) :rateau:
> 
> Quoi? :love:




Heu oui moi j'ai beaucoup de "boulo de cravaille" Monsieur, débordée au mois d'aout 
Coincée au bureau alors je m'occupe


----------



## JPTK (5 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Revient d'un super gastos que je miroitais depuis des lustres pour faire guicher la sandy
> mission accomplie



J'avais lu gastro, je suis déçu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je bois un café et exceptionnellement il est accompagné des larmes que j'essaie de contenir ...



Courage ...


----------



## yvos (5 Août 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...plus ou moins




arrête avec tes histoires de khyu, toi


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2009)

j'ai commandé mon 3 em précieux :love: en 32 Go noir :love:


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai commandé mon 3 em précieux :love: en 32 Go noir :love:


Ouaaaiiiiiiiis !!... :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai commandé mon 3 em précieux :love: en 32 Go noir :love:



Tu vends l'autre?


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu vends l'autre?



déjà vendu, je gagne même des sous a passer en 32 Go


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> déjà vendu, je gagne même des sous a passer en 32 Go



C'est payé à la faute d'orthographe ou à l'octet? :rateau:

Bon là je pars en Bretagne :love: quelques jours avec une robe de mariée dans les bagages, ma promise arrivera que vendredi (car faut qu'elle bosse pour payer ces feignasses de chomeurs comme moi) 

quoi? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Bon séjour 

Toi qui voulait quitter le nord pour son temps, j'espère que tu seras pas déçu  (père breton pas taper)

Sinon là je crois que je vais me taper une sieste royale , sauf si les enflures continuent les travaux ...


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

je vais pas me marier, on va faire une photo que j'ai en tête depuis deux mois 

:rose::love:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon séjour
> Toi qui voulait quitter le nord pour son temps, j'espère que tu seras pas déçu



Il sera pas déçu, il fait beau et chaud 
Si jamais, par le plus GRAND des hasards, il tombait quelques gouttes rafraichissantes le jour du mariage, c'est un bon signe.

-- 
No Rain, No Rain
_"En Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons"_ :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> _"En Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons"_ :love:




Je pensais pas qu'il y en avait tant que ça... :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (5 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je pensais pas qu'il y en avait tant que ça... :rateau:



T'as pas idée


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

oui bon hein, n'empêche que melba


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> oui bon hein, n'empêche que melba


:mouais:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

ben oui quoi :love:


----------



## sandy-1977 (5 Août 2009)

Et bien en parlant de chômeurs, voilà Pôle emploi vient de me faire parvenir des candidatures 
J'espere trouver des personnes motivées pour rentrer en réinsertion professionnelle.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> J'espere trouver des personnes motivées pour rentrer en réinsertion professionnelle.



Tu peux en trouver plein ici /o\  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (5 Août 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Et bien en parlant de chômeurs, voilà Pôle emploi vient de me faire parvenir des candidatures
> J'espere trouver des personnes motivées pour rentrer en réinsertion professionnelle.



t'as pas encore trouvé depuis hier un chômeur qui n'est pas parti en vacances ?



 je travaille , je suis en vacances mais je ne part pas : où est l'erreur  ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Août 2009)

là je viens de rentrer ... et je déprime  évidemment


----------



## sandy-1977 (5 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as pas encore trouvé depuis hier un chômeur qui n'est pas parti en vacances ?
> 
> 
> 
> je travaille , je suis en vacances mais je ne part pas : où est l'erreur ?


 
Et non je n'ai toujours pas trouvé depuis hier car oui je te confirme ils sont tous partis en vacances et toi qui bosse tu es chez toi, comme tu dis chercher l'erreur


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2009)

Là...
J'me dis...
Que...
Bassou est un dessinateur hors du commun !...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

C'est moi qui lui ai tout appris, c'est dire !


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est moi qui lui ai tout appris, c'est dire !


"Ponk School" ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

La Ponk School of Art (PSoA) vous propose des cursus en :

dessin
humour
chant
vidéo
jeux pour forums
Faites de votre liberté créative un atout majeur de votre parcours de glande face aux laideurs du monde moderne et rejoignez-nous !

Reconnue dans le monde entier mais surtout sur MacG pour ce qu'elle a de reconnaissable, la PSoA vous accueillera chez vous pour une formation _online_ de qualité dispensée par une équipe enseignante reconnue par sa maman et son papa à sa naissance parce que sinon, j'aurais fini à la DASS.

Le diplôme, non reconnu par l'état qu'est de toutes façons qu'un tas de sales pourris de droite pouah caca on les aime pas, vous sera délivré au termes d'examens strictes, garant du sérieux et de la qualité de notre école et d'une forte somme d'argent pour les garçons ou du don de leur corps pour les filles.

Nos premiers diplômés, cette année:

Bassman - pour la section dessin.
jugnin - pour la section humour.
Comme eux : cessez d'être médiocre et rejoignez l'élite !
Inscrivez-vous à la PSoA !


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Là...
> J'me dis...
> Que...
> Bassou est un dessinateur hors du commun !...


Bassou est le meilleur dessinateur du forum après Ponk !


sinon, la peinture sur cuisine c'est sympa aussi.


----------



## Bassman (5 Août 2009)

Je me suis orienté sur la PSoA après avoir fait les Bozars de Vezoul


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

la joie qui fait briller l'oeil et le poil de notre ami Bassman quand il a reçu son diplôme :


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2009)

ah, l'école de Vesoul :love:
la richesse des couleurs, des nuances, les camaïeux de vert&#8230; :love:

mais il faut bien avouer qu'elle surtout réputée pour sa section cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Et bien sûr, la joie toute intérieure de jugnin :


----------



## Amok (5 Août 2009)

Là je me dis que ce n'était pas une bonne idée, de faire manger de l'aïoli à Khyu ce midi : dès qu'il ouvre la bouche, les passants lui lancent des cailloux, les enfant se mettent à pleurer et les chiens fuient la queue entre les pattes. Les réservistes de la Police Municipale se sont même présentés spontanément à la Mairie pour prêter main forte : la ville est sens dessus-dessous.


----------



## thunderheart (5 Août 2009)

Je vais prendre un Gaviscon :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que ce n'était pas une bonne idée, de faire manger de l'aïoli à Khyu ce midi : dès qu'il ouvre la bouche, les passants lui lancent des cailloux, les enfant se mettent à pleurer et les chiens fuient la queue entre les pattes. Les réservistes de la Police Municipale se sont même présentés spontanément à la Mairie pour prêter main forte : la ville est sens dessus-dessous.



D'autant qu'après la iMayo de l'an passé, il a de lourds antécédents (Lionel de MacB****** peut en témoigner, il en était tout vert) 

Tu vois pas qu'il nous remette ça avec un iAïoli à la rentrée ? :affraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2009)

J'écris ma thèse.




.... en latex....


Spéciale dédicace à JPTK ! vazy lâche toi !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2009)

Là, je reviens de mon court séjour contemplatif&#8230;
Ces quelques heures passées devant les &#339;uvres de Keith Haring exposées à Mons m'ont enthousiasmé&#8230;
:love:


----------



## havez (5 Août 2009)

Là, je télécharge Mac OS X 10.5.8 


@ aCLR: Mons :love:


----------



## Baracca (5 Août 2009)

havez a dit:


> Là, je télécharge Mac OS X 10.5.8



Là je te souhaite bon courage  ... et que Dieu te protège


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'écris ma thèse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PAr cette chaleur ?? 
Ouai nan spa drôle si on y dit avant


----------



## itako (6 Août 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre, et cela me parait vraiment intéressant, qu'un touché rectal peut permettre d'arrêter le hoquet.

C'est une découverte de Francis Fesmire qui a était prix LG Nobel de médecine en 2006.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre, et cela me parait vraiment intéressant, qu'un touché rectal peut permettre d'arrêter le hoquet.
> 
> C'est une découverte de Francis Fesmire qui a était prix Nobel de médecine en 2006.



Ouai bah moi je préfère le verre d'eau bu à l'envers, ça marche à tout les coups et c'est moins intime


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis que ce n'était pas une bonne idée, de faire manger de l'aïoli à Khyu ce midi : dès qu'il ouvre la bouche, les passants lui lancent des cailloux, les enfant se mettent à pleurer et les chiens fuient la queue entre les pattes. Les réservistes de la Police Municipale se sont même présentés spontanément à la Mairie pour prêter main forte : la ville est sens dessus-dessous.



Là, je me dis qu'il y a des olives qui se perdent.
Même sans avoir plus de 200 pouces, y'a de quoi faire.
Vieux machin !


----------



## itako (6 Août 2009)

Prix nobel LG de Médecine : le docteur Arvid Vatle de Stord, Norvège, pour avoir patiemment collectionné, classé et contemplé quelle sorte de récipients ses patients choisissaient pour amener des échantillons d'urine.

Prix nobel LG de Recherche interdisciplinaire : Karl Kruszelnicki (Australie) pour son « enquête complète sur les poils de nombril ».

Prix nobel LG d'Économie : Karl Schwärzler et l'État du Liechtenstein, pour avoir rendu possible la location du pays entier pour des congrès, mariages, et autres rassemblements.

Prix nobel LG de Paix : Claire Rind et Peter Simmons, université de Newcastle, pour avoir étudié l'activité cérébrale d'une sauterelle pendant qu'elle regardait le film La Guerre des étoiles.

Prix nobel LG d'Économie : Geoffrey Miller, Joshua Tybur et Brent Jordan de l&#8217;université de New Mexico pour avoir découvert que le cycle d&#8217;ovulation d&#8217;une danseuse de danse-contact pouvait avoir un effet sur le montant de ses pourboires.



Rahhhh purééé. > link


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2009)

Tiens, je les avais ratés cette année. Merci du rappel.

Mais attention, ce ne sont pas les Nobel LG mais les Ig Nobel (Jeu de mot : ignoble ) 

Un autre lien


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Un autre lien



ça fait rêver.
Je ne mangerai plus les chips de la même façon


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Je cherche mon mobile, je me suis levé avec, normalement il traîne toujours sur mon bureau, j'ai déjà regardé dans le congel et la poubelle, je l'ai fait bipper, mais rien !! 30 minutes que je le cherche ! 

EDIT : dans la trousse de toilettes dans la salle de bains, 10 minutes que mon père le faisait sonner :rose:

Une envie de départ ??


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2009)

mon précieux est chez chronoposte :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2009)

Là, je me dis, en lisant certains posts ici, que du temps où les portables avaient la taille d'un talkie walkie, on les égarait moins facilement


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

Note : Appeler mon pote chez Chronopost pour lui demander de détourner un colis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je me dis, en lisant certains posts ici, que du temps où les portables avaient la taille d'un talkie walkie, on les égarait moins facilement



Tu parles du temps où il fallait une ceinture et des bretelles quand on voulait accrocher son portable à son jean sans retrouver ce dernier aux genoux à cause du poids de la bête ?


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2009)

Moi je me demanderai toujours comment on peut égarer son portable. Depuis que j'en ai un, je ne l'ai jamais égaré&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je me demanderai toujours comment on peut égarer son portable. Depuis que j'en ai un, je ne l'ai jamais égaré



C'est le problème avec les portables bio équitables. Quand tu les fais sonner pour les retrouver, ils te chantent de la World Music et là, t'as plus qu'une envie : le perdre.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Bah moi c'est très rare, faut dire que j'en prends aucun soin, mais généralement il est sur mon bureau ou dans mon sac, là c'est plutôt un acte manqué je crois :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je me demanderai toujours comment on peut égarer son portable. Depuis que j'en ai un, je ne l'ai jamais égaré



Faut dire aussi que tu es le seul que je connaisse qui se l'accroche autour du cou avec une chaîne anti-vol de moto


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut dire aussi que tu es le seul que je connaisse qui se l'accroche autour du cou avec une chaîne anti-vol de moto



Ce qui lui donne ce port de tête si particulier et gracieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Je squatte l'accès wifi de mon hypermarché. J'en chie pour récupérer office SP2, Xpress8 et os X.5.8.
Ils ne savent plus faire des patchs, les fabricants de logiciels, ils sont obligés de tout nous faire recharger à chaque fois ?


----------



## kisbizz (6 Août 2009)

là je me demande  quoi sa marche chez moi : rien :rateau:

aujourd'hui c'est  le bluetooh  ( de cet fichu portable  ou celui de l'ordi ? )  qui ne veut pas fonctionner , pas  moyen de transférer et voir en plus grand les photos que fifille m'as envoyé pour me monter son petit chez soi :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (6 Août 2009)

La, je peaufine le plan financier de la societe que j'ouvrirai a l'automne en Pologne pour fournir des services IT delocalises.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Je suis rassuré, je n'ai pas de champignons finalement :king:.
Vais faire ma petite mise à jour.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis rassuré, je n'ai pas de champignons finalement :king:.
> Vais faire ma petite mise à jour.



C'est con, t'aurais pu faire une omelette


----------



## WebOliver (6 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis rassuré, je n'ai pas de champignons finalement :king:



Pas d'amour-propre non plus 



C0rentin a dit:


> Je reviens du podologue, je vais devoir suivre un traitement pendant +- un an super .





C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai pissé sur la voiture de mon voisin :rose:





C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai une Castro.





C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai très mal aux intestins





C0rentin a dit:


> Là je viens de subir un détartrage plus un blanchiment des dents .





C0rentin a dit:


> C'est juste que j'avais super mal au ventre, je croyais que c'était mes intestins


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

manque plus que ses problèmes de caca mou et on sera au complet.

Edit: ah non, ils y étaient. Désolé.


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis rassuré, je n'ai pas de champignons finalement :king:.
> Vais faire ma petite mise à jour.



Pourvu que ton Mac n'ait pas de champignons, après cette mise à jour.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis rassuré, je n'ai pas de champignons finalement :king:.
> Vais faire ma petite mise à jour.



Tiens ça me rappelle une blague:

- Chérie j'ai deux nouvelles, une bonne et une mauvaise. je commence par laquelle?
- Bah la mauvaise.
- Bon, je suis allé chez le Dermato et il m'a dit que j'avais des champignons à la bite.
- Ah ouais!... Et la bonne?
- Ben après je suis allé voir la Pharmacienne et elle m'a dit qu'ils étaient comestibles.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

3/10 :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

PAIDAI!


----------



## Dead head (6 Août 2009)

Je prends simplement plaisir (*) à utiliser mon nouveau MacBook Pro.



(*) OK, OK, les lourdauds habituels ! Si vous ne pouvez pas vous empêcher de faire des blagues dignes d'écoliers boutonneux, faites-les. Ça fera rire d'autres boutonneux.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pas d'amour-propre non plus



Il est vrai que je me plains souvent .


----------



## Aski (6 Août 2009)

Là je suis en train de lancer une réparation des autorisations. Time machine est resté 2h en "préparation de la sauvegarde" après l'installation de 10.5.8


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

Palpitant.


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

je profite que je suis débanni pour vous dire bonjour


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> je profite que je suis débanni pour vous dire bonjour



Profite


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Profite


 
c'est des menaces ????


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> c'est des menaces ????



Non.
Une promesse


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non.
> Une promesse


 

ha ouf je préfère ça l'espace d'un instant j'ai cru que tu me menaçais de me bannir à nouveau


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> ha ouf je préfère ça l'espace d'un instant j'ai cru que tu me menaçais de me bannir à nouveau



Non, je ne te menace pas de te bannir.
Je te le promets.


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je ne te menace pas de te bannir.
> Je te le promets.


 
pppppppourquoi j'ai rien fait


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> pppppppourquoi j'ai rien fait



Putain t'es relou... pourquoi je t'ai donné l'url de ce site andouille !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je sens que je vais pas aller à Colisposte moi réclamer ton pwb pourri !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> pourquoi je t'ai donné l'url de ce site


 
T'aurais mieux fait de lui donner la grippe ou des morpions.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> ha ouf je préfère ça l'espace d'un instant j'ai cru que tu me menaçais de me bannir à nouveau



  

Y a pas à chier ça passe comme une lettre à la poste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> T'aurais mieux fait de lui donner la grippe ou des morpions.



Il a déjà tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Il a déjà tout ça


 
Ah oui, mais si môssieur fréquente des bourgeois nantis, maintenant...


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain t'es relou... pourquoi je t'ai donné l'url de ce site andouille !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
attends c'est une blague ??? quand je pense qu'avant de me connaitre tu jurais que par windows 98 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










et file récuperer mon pwb sinon je te fais bannir pour multipseudo et pornographie intellectuelle


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Ayé le mini bar est à nouveau mort, ça devait être le concept de départ je pense, faut pas parler sinon la porte, heureusement on peut fumer. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------




banafouf a dit:


> attends c'est une blague ??? quand je pense qu'avant de me connaitre tu jurais que par windows 98
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T'as vu la chaleur qu'il fait ?? 30°C ici !! Et j'ai pas la clim dans la 306 tu crois quoi ! Tout ça pour me faire engueuler par des mec du privé déguisés en fonctionnaire, les boules quoi !


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ayé le mini bar est à nouveau mort, ça devait être le concept de départ je pense, faut pas parler sinon la porte, heureusement on peut fumer.


 
moi non plus je trouve plus le minibar, et après fabfab il se plaint qu'il y a personne faut etre  logique aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> moi non plus je trouve plus le minibar, et après fabfab il se plaint qu'il y a personne faut etre logique aussi


 
_JPTK_
_Je sais qu'c'est toi, _
_Je sais qu'c'est toi,_
_Je sais qu'c'est toi,_

_JPTK_
_On sait qu'c'est toi,_
_On sait qu'c'est toi,_
_On sait qu'c'est toi,_

_Et si on t'bannissait_
_Ca t'ferait l'effet_
_Que ça te fait_
_Chaque fois._


----------



## Chang (6 Août 2009)

banafouf ... au gnouf !!!!

hin hin hin ... strop drole ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

mais qu'on le banisse et puis voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> mais qu'on le banisse et puis voilà !


 
A trois bans, il gagne une voiture !
Une pourrie, certes, mais quand même.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

J'ai une gueule à remonter des GT TURBO ??


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A trois bans, il gagne une voiture !
> Une pourrie, certes, mais quand même.


 
c'est correct j'aime bien réparer les voitures


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A trois bans, il gagne une voiture !
> Une pourrie, certes, mais quand même.


 


JPTK a dit:


> J'ai une gueule à remonter des GT TURBO ??


 
CQFD.

I am a genius !


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai une gueule à remonter des GT TURBO ??


 

laisse là en dehors de tout ça elle a rien fait elle


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

Là, je bannis définitivement des multipseudos...


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je bannis définitivement des multipseudos...





T'as vu banafouf, ça rigole pas ici la modération, heureusement qu'Igor est pas venu :rateau:
En même temps on sait pas trop pourquoi on te banni, tu parles trop, ça doit être le motif je pense.

Bon bah a+ sur jamrek, tu étais de trop ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Yeah !
C'est Banni Parker & Clyde Multipseudo !

_Banni & Clyyyyyyyyde_
_Banni & Cly-yyyde_


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

Là, je me demande pourquoi JPTK se connecte via un Proxy AOL et Banafouf via un autre Proxy en Roumanie...


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> T'as vu banafouf, ça rigole pas ici la modération, heureusement qu'Igor est pas venu :rateau:
> En même temps on sait pas trop pourquoi on te banni, tu parles trop, ça doit être le motif je pense.
> 
> Bon bah a+ sur jamrek, tu étais de trop ici


 
ouais franchement ça fait trop 2 poids 2 mesures si moi je suis banni alors que j'ai rien fait alors que toi tu meriterais 100000 fois plus que moi d'etre banni mais comme tu connais les modos on ose pas te le faire


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je me demande pourquoi JPTK se connecte via un Proxy AOL et Banafouf via un autre Proxy en Roumanie...



Je suis sur un hotspot wifi SFR parce que ma neufbox fonctionne pas depuis le 15 juin, alors si tu veux jouer à l'inspecteur gadget, mets-y un peu de conviction et de talent parce que là bon...
Lui il poste d'une médiathèque...

C'EST UN FONCTIONNAIRE !!


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je me demande pourquoi JPTK se connecte via un Proxy AOL et Banafouf via un autre Proxy en Roumanie...


 
en Roumanie ???? 
merde je me suis trompé j'ai pas pris le bon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Je suis sur un hotspot wifi SFR parce que ma neufbox fonctionne pas depuis le 15 juin, alors si tu veux jouer à l'inspecteur gadget, mets-y un peu de conviction et de talent parce que là bon...
> Lui il poste d'un médiathèque...


 

vazy sale balance t'as qu'a me dénoncer au ministre de la fonction publique pendant que tu y es


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je suis sur un hotspot wifi SFR


 
Et moi, je suis sur le cul !
Qu'est-ce que c'est devenu technique, le bar !


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> C'EST UN FONCTIONNAIRE !!


 

oui mais un gentil qui donne pas des amendes ou qui tape les gens :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je me demande pourquoi JPTK se connecte via un Proxy AOL et Banafouf via un autre Proxy en Roumanie...


 
Je leur aurais bien vu des adresses TchécoslovaK à ces deux-là : des IP TK en quelques sortes...


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et moi, je suis sur le cul !
> Qu'est-ce que c'est devenu technique, le bar !


Continuons dans la technique...
Quelqu'un a une cisaille, bistouri, scie à métaux ou une cognée pour séparer les deux siamois, là ?!...
Pis une pelle-bêche pour les enfouir...


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2009)

hey, y'a des forums techniques pour ça ! 

merci.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Continuons dans la technique...
> Quelqu'un a une cisaille, bistouri, scie à métaux ou une cognée pour séparer les deux siamois, là ?!...
> Pis une pelle-bêche pour les enfouir...


 
Laisse...
Y t'écoutent pas t'façons...


Sinon, ça va toi ?
La famille ? Le boulot ?
Fait chaud par chez toi ?


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> A Lille ? C'était quand j'étais à Mons en Belgique ça


 
impressionnant quand meme comme il a reponse à tout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et moi, je suis sur le cul !
> Qu'est-ce que c'est devenu technique, le bar !



Au moins on voyage (Belgique, Roumanie,...).


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> impressionnant quand meme comme il a reponse à tout



Fais le malin. Tu m'expliques ton Proxy roumain?

Edit: hongrois, pardon...


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, ça va toi ?
> La famille ? Le boulot ?
> Fait chaud par chez toi ?


Oui, ça va...
Pas de femme et filles à la maison; le pied, quoi !... 
Par contre trop de boulot; je cherche toujours un dessineux Moldo-Valaque (voyageons, nous aussi) pour me suppléer...
On crève de chaud, ici...

Oh et pis tiens !...
Je vais aller pisser, aussi...


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fais le malin. Tu m'expliques ton Proxy roumain?
> 
> Edit: hongrois, pardon...


 
des fois hongrois des choses, mais c'est pas vrai :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

Ici aussi il fait un peu chaud.
Je vais aller faire un petit tour en bateau avec un pote et des bières fraiche :style:


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ici aussi il fait un peu chaud.
> Je vais aller faire un petit tour en bateau avec un pote et des bières fraiche :style:


Va poster tes conneries ailleurs, toi !...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Va poster tes conneries ailleurs, toi !...


't'façons y'a pas de connexion sur le bateau.
@+


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ici aussi il fait un peu chaud.
> Je vais aller faire un petit tour en bateau avec un pote et des bières fraiche :style:


 
bois en une à la santé de Richard


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> 't'façons y'a pas de connexion sur le bateau.
> @+


Tu vas arrêter, oui ?!... 
Modération !!...


----------



## thunderheart (6 Août 2009)

Vu que la discussion semble aller dans ce sens, j'm'en vais boire une Coreff au FIL


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Là, je me prépare à ma 8975ième tentative de lâcher le bar pour consacrer mon temps libre à des choses plus constructives.

A dans deux ou trois jours, donc.
Même heure.
Même endroit.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Persiste, ça m'a changé la vie.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu vas arrêter, oui ?!...
> Modération !!...


Ca  y'est je suis rentré.
C'était top. La mer doit etre à 26 - 27 et la biere sur le port etait bien fraiche  et les serveuses accortes :love: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca  y'est je suis rentré.
> C'était top. La mer doit etre à 26 - 27 et la biere sur le port etait bien fraiche  et les serveuses accortes :love: :rateau:


et tu es ici&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Sympa ces voisins, ils viennent de retourner leur appart dans un fracas pas possible, elle hurle toutes les insultes du monde depuis 1 heure, au moins pendant ce temps-là les enfants gueulent pas. Nan mais y a pas à dire, les quartiers pauvres, ça a ce petit truc en plus, tellement atypique, ça a du charme, quand même
> 
> Bon j'ai hésité à descendre mais je me suis subitement rappelé que le black faisait quand même pas loin de 2m de haut !
> Nan même pas peur en fait  Mais bon, comment savoir où commence la violence conjugale et où se termine la méga dispute.
> ...




Bon bah il l'avait bien frappé, aujourd'hui même scénario, vaisselle cassée, murs qui vibrent et meubles qui vacillent, je vais être obligé d'aller parler au basketteur, priez pour moi ceux qui m'aiment un peu et maudissez moi les autres.

En tout cas c'est beau, dans le quartier tout le monde semble s'en foutre royalement :rateau:

Elle est enceinte merde quoi, mais bon j'avoue qu'elle est complètement hystérique et moi aussi j'aurais bien envie de lui faire un low-kick... si ça trouve je vais la battre aussi 

Spa drôle...


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah il l'avait bien frappé, aujourd'hui même scénario, vaisselle cassée, murs qui vibrent et meubles qui vacillent, je vais être obligé d'aller parler au basketteur, priez pour moi ceux qui m'aiment un peu et maudissez moi les autres.
> 
> En tout cas c'est beau, dans le quartier tout le monde semble s'en foutre royalement :rateau:
> 
> ...



ptain moi c'est les vaches du champs voisin elles arretent pas de meugler c'est trop chiant


----------



## shenrone (6 Août 2009)

Je cherche la réponse à deux questions existentielles:

Patienté ou craqué maintenant pour mon nouveau MacBook ?

Et

MacBook Pro 15" ou MacBook Air?:mouais:

La vie est une chemin semé d'embuche


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> et tu es ici



Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin si non on y prendrait plus goût


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je cherche la réponse à deux questions existentielles:
> 
> Patienté ou craqué maintenant pour mon nouveau MacBook ?
> 
> ...



je craquerais bien pour un macbook air mais en fait je vais patienter pour recuperer mon vieux powerbook tout cassé


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Je cherche la réponse à deux questions existentielles:
> 
> Patienté ou craqué maintenant pour mon nouveau MacBook ?
> 
> ...



Chienne de vie.


----------



## Grug (6 Août 2009)

et putain de méthode globale !


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> et putain de méthode globale !



tu l'as dit bouffi


----------



## banafouf (6 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin si non on y prendrait plus goût



je suis pas d'accord y a certaines bonnes choses dont on se lasse pas, mais ça mériterait un débat :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu l'as dit bouffi



Pas bouffi,  tétraodon


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Août 2009)

Vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais !!!!


----------



## bokeh (6 Août 2009)

un truc qui rend sourd, non ?


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais !!!!



tu noie une banane en zappan Mireille Mathieu ? 

edit : p'tain 150 mo le manuel de maintenance d'un MacBook pfff ...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> je suis pas d'accord y a certaines bonnes choses dont on se lasse pas, mais ça mériterait un débat :rose:



La coke et les putes?


----------



## kisbizz (7 Août 2009)

la j'attends que monsieur fini sa guerre (en reseau pas a la maison )  et je trifouille msn pour savoir pourquoi je n'arrive plus a le connecter sur adium :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais !!!!



Pour les énigmes, c'est ici.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

j'ai reçu le précieux :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai reçu le précieux :love:


Super.


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai reçu le précieux :love:



Et qu'est-ce que tu fais donc, maintenant, là, tout de suite ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce que tu fais donc, maintenant, là, tout de suite ?


Y s'tâte !...


----------



## JPTK (7 Août 2009)

Là j'en ai marre des hotspot wifi qui m'obligent à mettre le mac mini sur le bord de la fenêtre, surélevé de 30 cm et qui en plus émettent plus faiblement quand il fait mauvais :mouais:

Depuis le 15 juin j'attends que ma box fonctionne, tout ça à cause d'un couac, et d'un conflit entre free, sfr et FT. Génial les gars merci, j'adore le 1mo aléatoire et intermittent.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Août 2009)




----------



## Tekta (7 Août 2009)

Là je suis entrain de regarder tous les bons moments que j'ai raté sur le forum depuis plusieurs mois


----------



## banafouf (7 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vous devinerez jamais ce que je fais !!!!


 
tu cries ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> La coke et les putes?


 
bon j' suis le genre de bête
qu'on débusque dans une fête glauque
NON je touche pas à la coke.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2009)

Je constate qu'il y a eu des frictions .
Sinon là je regarde la brume en buvant un bon café, ça détend et il fait plus frais.
Je vous souhaite une excellente journée.


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon là je regarde la brume.



Si tu savais comme j'aimerais... Mais ici, il n'y a qu'un grand ciel bleu sans la trace d'un nuage depuis des jours, des mois...


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu savais comme j'aimerais... Mais ici, il n'y a qu'un grand ciel bleu sans la trace d'un nuage depuis des jours, des mois...


Silence !...
J'm'entends plus travailler !...


----------



## maiwen (7 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu savais comme j'aimerais... Mais ici, il n'y a qu'un grand ciel bleu sans la trace d'un nuage depuis des jours, des mois...



comme en Grèce ...  aaaaaaaaah  

snif


----------



## ben206stras (7 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Silence !...
> J'm'entends plus travailler !...


 
Pourquoi ? Tu bosses ? 
Ah voui, autant que moi !


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un me parle ?!...


----------



## thunderheart (7 Août 2009)

Ce soir, ce sont les WAKANCES,  je glande (plus que d'habitude)


----------



## yret (7 Août 2009)

moi je me demande si je ne vais pas succomber au charme de l'iPhone 3GS ... cher encore ... mais mon Sony C902 ne captant pas assez le réseau et se bloquant souvent m'agace sérieusement !


----------



## Aski (7 Août 2009)

J'ai pris une décision vitale pour l'avenir de l'humanité : J'essaye opéra a la place de Firefox.


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2009)

Aski a dit:


> J'ai pris une décision vitale pour l'avenir de l'humanité : J'essaye opéra a la place de Firefox.



Là, maintenant, je me demande si une telle décision est vraiment démocratique. Qu'en pensera le reste du monde ? :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Août 2009)

Thèse postée.
Sac de voyage en préparation !


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

J'attend le début de Charlie Winston :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> J'attend le début de Charlie Winston :love:


 
Pouah. :affraid:  Va te biturer la gueule au moins avant ça passera mieux.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

La c'est fugiya et miyagi
c'est naze : repétitif, sons pomper un peu partout, mou, ...


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ... *sons* pomper...


:mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2009)

Des sons quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La c'est fugiya et miyagi
> c'est naze : repétitif, sons pomper un peu partout, mou, ...





tirhum a dit:


> :mouais:





macinside a dit:


> Des sons quoi



Pompés


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Des sons quoi


Si tu ne fais pas (un peu) d'efforts, on ne comprend pas !... 
---> :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pompés


CQFD...
J'avais pas compris ça, moi...


----------



## havez (7 Août 2009)

Là maintenant, je savoure un bon verre de Veuve Clicquot


----------



## Dead head (7 Août 2009)

Je viens d'expliquer à un tout nouveau venu qu'il est sur un forum Mac, ici. :rateau:


----------



## jcfaggia (7 Août 2009)

ben voila, ma super télé 42' est déjà en SAV après 7 mois ! c'est la vie...
heureusement en 3 minutes, le 24 pouces a pris sa place, avec un tuner miglia, j'ai au moins la TNT. merci Apple. En plus en HD, super image !
J'en profite pour lancer un appel si qqun a une idée pour connecter mon décodeur mediasat avec l'ordi. Ca doit bien pouvoir se faire, non? Si on y arrive, je peux revendre la télé, c'est toujours ça de gagné. ( non, je plaisante)
Sans rire, il doit bien y avoir une combine pour pouvoir récupérer le signal décodé avec un MAC, il suffit de savoir ou mettre la péritel. Moi, j'ai pas d'idée.
Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Nephou (7 Août 2009)

c&#8217;est un test ? il y a une caméra quelque part ?

:mouais: Bon, passons : pour les questions sur la vidéo (puisqu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit de capturer un signal vidéo issu du décodeur) il y a un forum dédié&#8230; et le forum vidéo c&#8217;est par là

En gros ça passe par l&#8217;acquisition d&#8217;un boitier&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (7 Août 2009)

la je viens de quitter mon fere sur msn et je suis degouté :
cette nuit on lui a piqué la voiture toute neuve dans le garage de la maison 
et en même temps visité toute la maison chambres comprises !!!:mouais:


----------



## Dead head (8 Août 2009)

Je suis en train de prendre en mains mon nouvel iPhone 3GS, blanc, de 32 Go.

:love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2009)

Je suis en train de me faire ma nouvelle basse à ma main :love:


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2009)

Je suis en train de m'astiquer à quatre mains&#8230; :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2009)

Tintin fait pareil avec sa nouvelle guitare, reçue hier from USA


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tintin fait pareil avec sa nouvelle guitare, reçue hier from USA



il l'astique a 4 mains  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2009)

Là, je viens de remplacer tous les éléments HS de la batterie de mon PowerBook Duo 280 par des éléments standards du commerce. Les batteries NiMH étaient moins puissantes que celles au lithium, mais plus faciles à bricoler


----------



## kisbizz (8 Août 2009)

là  ?

j'ecrase les bulles


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2009)

Je rage de mon ex-proprio !! J'ai repeints l'appart, elle avait acheté la peinture, on avait convenu qu'un pot de 2,5L suffisait et quand je suis venu peindre, il y avait un saut avec de la peinture dedans, je me suis pas méfié, j'ai du utiliser effectivement 2,5L.

Elle vient de me rendre la caution cette grosse p... et elle a déduit 129 &#8364; d'une peinture pro glycéro pro provenant de casto ! Y a rien à ce prix là, à moins de prendre un bidon de 15 litres !!

Nan mais quelle chienne, elle sait très bien que j'ai pas de tunes et jusqu'au bout elle m'emmerde, presque 2 mois pour me rendre cette foutue caution amputée de 129 &#8364; !

Ce coup-ci je vais voir le juge de proximité


----------



## kisbizz (8 Août 2009)

aarfff :rateau::rateau::rateau:

a moi l'agence foncia m'a déduit sur la caution les  charges  du mois de  fevrier pourtant mon bail a pris fin le 7 janvier !!!:rateau:


et la restitution a eté  bien au dela de 2 mois legales !!!:mouais:




ps: tu es en droit de demander les factures , d'ailleurs elle aurait du les joindres avec le cheque de restitution de la caution


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: tu es en droit de demander les factures , d'ailleurs elle aurait du les joindres avec le cheque de restitution de la caution



Je l'ai, une photocopie très peu lisible, elle me dit qu'elle a l'originale et qu'elle peut me la montrer. Sauf que toute façon on peut seulement lire "base pro glycéro", pas d'indication sur le volume, du coup je vais aller à Casto vérifier ça.


----------



## doudou83 (8 Août 2009)

C'est l'heure de l'apéro ! alors débouchage d'un Quincy blanc et préparation de quelques cochonnailles


----------



## maiwen (9 Août 2009)

Là maintenant je suis dans mon nouvel appart ... éclairée à la bougie ... ça donne un petit air euh ... bah qui fait peur en fait  et j'ai internet ... jusqu'à ce que mon ordi n'ai plus de batterie  

La classe


----------



## yret (9 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je suis en train de prendre en mains mon nouvel iPhone 3GS, blanc, de 32 Go.
> 
> :love:



et alors heureux ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

Je viens de commander une nouvelle Mighty Mouse, l'opération de démontage/nettoyage/remontage n'ayant pas résolu le problème de clic avec la bille. Pire le scroll vers le bas ne marche plus.


----------



## Dead head (9 Août 2009)

yret a dit:


> et alors heureux ?



*Non*.

Là, en ce moment, je me culpabilise moi-même d'avoir fait deux achats non indispensables (et j'entends mon compte en banque ricaner). Il n'y a que la Pomme pour me donner ce comportement de consommateur, que je suis le premier à critiquer d'habitude  

Cette minute d'auto flagellation terminée, *oui*, je suis très, très content de cet iPhone et de mon MacBook Pro :love:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je viens de commander une nouvelle Mighty Mouse, l'opération de démontage/nettoyage/remontage n'ayant pas résolu le problème de clic avec la bille. Pire le scroll vers le bas ne marche plus.



je te passe la mienne et on va en faire une uniquement :
moi c'est le scroll vers le haut qui n'a jamais marché :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je te passe la mienne et on va en faire une uniquement :
> moi c'est le scroll vers le haut qui n'a jamais marché :rateau:



Il reste toujours les touches "flèche haut" et "flèche bas" du clavier. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Une feuille de papier blanc. Frottez, frottez.


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Une feuille de papier blanc. Frottez, frottez.



voir un chiffon humide très chaud.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Août 2009)

Ptain, 15 ans de paperasse à classer, archiver, transformer en confettis... :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> la je viens de quitter mon fere sur msn et je suis degouté :
> cette nuit on lui a piqué la voiture toute neuve dans le garage de la maison
> et en même temps visité toute la maison chambres comprises !!!:mouais:



C'est incroyable... J'ai comme l'impression qu'il me faudrait au bas mot 15 vies pour espérer affronter la somme de toutes tes aventures... 



WebOliver a dit:


> Je suis en train de m'astiquer à quatre mains :love:



Et c'était bien ? :love:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est incroyable... J'ai comme l'impression qu'il me faudrait au bas mot 15 vies pour espérer affronter la somme de toutes tes aventures...



ce n'est pas mon aventure mais un événement de la vie de mon frere et de sa famille dont il se serait bien passé et donc  ça m'a beaucoup  peiné ...

cambriolé meme dans les chambres ,  perte de sommeils (et autres chocs psychologiques) pour les enfants et les parents , devoir payer  un second crédit parce que l'assurance ne paiera pas cette voiture volé , tout crois que c'est une aventure de vacances ? :mouais:


t'as vraiment rien a faire en ce dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Je vais me préparer du chili con carne et passer une soirée seule enfin ... Quoique.

Bonne soirée à vous.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as vraiment rien a faire en ce dimanche


Tu n'es pas obligé d'en parler non plus...
En ce dimanche...


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as vraiment rien a faire en ce dimanche



Et t'as de la chance : les autres jours non plus !


----------



## fransik (9 Août 2009)

...bonsoir,

finir la soirée tranquilement sur MacGé, le pied 
Avant que le sommeil n'arrive...

Dans les "Groupes Sociaux", je n'ai malheureusement rien trouvé en Alsace. 
Et à la  recherche de l'AUG de Strasbourg, je n'ai eu hélas aucun retour, l'activité semble pour le moins réduite (Articles de 2006, "Bouffe de Geek" en mars).

Un tuyau?
Merci, bonne nuit


----------



## Dead head (10 Août 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonsoir,
> 
> finir la soirée tranquilement sur MacGé, le pied
> Avant que le sommeil n'arrive...
> ...


En voilà trois :





Là, maintenant, je déconne :rateau:


----------



## fransik (10 Août 2009)

...sympa le canon :mouais:
Voir ce que je débusque avec ça...

Mais j'ai sûrement oublié de préciser peut-être que je venais en paix


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, je suis content, très content même&#8230;

:style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'écoute ça. A réserver aux amateurs d'héroïc fantasy et de jeux de rôles, pour en goûter toutes les subtilités 

EDIT : 13 épisodes d'une douzaine de minutes chacun quand même, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2009)

Pas forcément, ca fait longtemps que j'connais et on peut se marrer sans être nolife 

(les premiers font 12 minutes, après ca devient de plus en plus long, le 13 doit faire 50 minutes  )


----------



## Dead head (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour.

Il est tôt. Je vais prendre mon café, puis ma douche, et je partirai bosser. Toute la journée sur PC  , toute la journée à râler


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Là, je me lève et je regarde le polaroid 636 que Sandy a ramené hier triomphalement. Et je me demande où je vais trouver des films pour cette bestiole :rateau: Bref deux raisons d'aller au labo, alors à la douche


----------



## sandy-1977 (11 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Là, je me lève et je regarde le polaroid 636 que Sandy a ramené hier triomphalement. Et je me demande où je vais trouver des films pour cette bestiole :rateau: Bref deux raisons d'aller au labo, alors à la douche


 
Ha, ca va encore bosser dur ce matin  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je suis content, très content même
> 
> :style:



Et on peut savoir pourquoi ? 

Sinon là je viens de finir Les Simpson Le Jeu et vais m'attaquer à Pure.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Encrage.
Planche 16.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Vu les nuages gris, je me tâte sur l'opportunité d'un BBQ ce midi  en même temps j'ai que ça à foutre :rose:


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et on peut savoir pourquoi ?



J'ai trouvé la manip' pour ouvrir les _.arw_ avec ma cs1&#8230;



Et sinon, là, maintenant, je me dis que l'orthographe et la grammaire risquent de devenir l'apanage de quelques irréductibles francophiles&#8230;




			
				un groupe sur FB a dit:
			
		

> *Contre la polution dans le monde.*
> Mondial
> 
> *Infos générales*
> ...



:hein:
:mouais:


----------



## Selthis (11 Août 2009)

Je reviens du permis et je stresse, c'est chiant  de devoir attendre la lettre


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

Ils te le disent plus directement? :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils te le disent plus directement? :mouais:



Non, c'est pour éviter que les examinateurs se fassent casser la gueule.

Véridique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

Non, mais je rêve...


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais je rêve...



L'avantage du rêve, c'est que c'est gratuit, donc tu as raison de ne pas t'en priver


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Non, c'est pour éviter que les examinateurs se fassent casser la gueule.
> 
> Véridique.



Alors qu'avec le permis 2 roues tu as toujours le papier directement. Ou pas, bien entendu.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors qu'avec le permis 2 roues tu as toujours le papier directement. Ou pas, bien entendu.



Oui, pour le permis moto, si tu l'as pas, c'est l'examinateur qui te colle un bourrePif...


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2009)

Ca, c'est dans le sud, ici, en région parisienne, c'est un coup de savate.


Aaaaaah les exceptions régionnales&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca, c'est dans le sud, ici, en région parisienne, c'est un coup de savate.
> 
> 
> Aaaaaah les exceptions régionnales



Voire même un grand coup de casque dans la gueule...


----------



## Bassman (11 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Voire même un grand coup de casque dans la gueule...



Paris intra muros uniquement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Là j'ai failli être enfermé pendant quelques temps dans mon salon, saleté de porte j'ai du forcer la clenche .
Vieille habitation de merde.


----------



## yvos (11 Août 2009)

je marre de la vanne de jp avant d'effacer son message 



ou pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h27 ----------




Selthis a dit:


> Je reviens du permis et je stresse, c'est chiant  de devoir attendre la lettre



de toutes façons ils ont rempli leur quota pour l'année alors il n'y a pas à espérer


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> je marre de la vanne de jp avant d'effacer son message



C'est gonflé effectivement


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Août 2009)

Je m'en vais faire cela : 







a tte


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5178381 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais faire cela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attention à toi, car le métal en fusion c'est comme le raoul Vezoulien©, ça fait des trous aux vêtements et aux chaussures...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2009)

Là, exos de guitare ; le livre de pettruci, une descente de gammes en triolets ; j'la bosse sur la fluidité, sans bruit parasites ; j'ai commencé a 105bpm, là à 200 c'est bien passé, j'teste au dessus 




Edit : 220 c'est ok, j'passes à 240, ça risque d'être plus chaud :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Août 2009)

240 :affraid: attention aux radars


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2009)

Ouh la bonne blague ! 


240 passé, 260 au bout du 3ème essai, à 280 au bout du 5ème j'arrive la descente mais pas la montée, je réessaye


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Là, je me sens obligé de citer wikipédia afin de remettre un "con" dans le droit chemin... (on me souffle à l'oreillette que c'est un terrain glissant)

Bref, mon ami wiki dit : « Con » est un mot français vulgaire qui désigne à lorigine le sexe de la femme.

Fond donc des cloches avant de vouloir faire de l'éthymologie et de la poésie 

Comprend qui pourra. Voilà, sinon rien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2009)

Ca tout le monde le sait. Du moins, ceux qui ont lu le livre  "Titeuf : Le guide du zizi sexuel"


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca tout le monde le sait. Du moins, ceux qui ont lu le livre  "Titeuf : Le guide du zizi sexuel"



bah faut croire que non  donc en cette veille de rentrée des classes, je me suis dit: allez on va remettre les enfants aux révisions :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Août 2009)

Veille de rentrée des classes au mois d'août ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Là, je me sens obligé de citer wikipédia afin de remettre un "con" dans le droit chemin... (on me souffle à l'oreillette que c'est un terrain glissant)
> 
> Bref, mon ami wiki dit : « Con » est un mot français vulgaire qui désigne à lorigine le sexe de la femme.
> 
> ...



Wikipedia, le même site qui annonçait la naissance de certains zombie ?    

En ce moment je rigole


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

J'ai répondu... :style:
 (poil au...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Août 2009)

En ce moment je suis rentré du travail et je révise comme on me l'a gentiment conseillé sur wikipedia :

"Étymologie
[...]
*Vers le xixe siècle le vocable français prend un sens figuré injurieux* et se met en place une construction adjectivale. L'emploi était alors misogyne, exploitant l'impuissance et la passivité du sexe féminin de limaginaire collectif. Aujourd'hui, labsence fréquente daccord en position dattribut ou dapposition (par exemple Elle est con.) rappelle l'origine nominale de l'expression, sans qu'il soit toutefois fait référence consciente à la vulve. *L'ancienne acception physiologique est aujourd'hui vieillie, bien que la majorité des francophones cultivés la comprenne encore.*"

Donc j'en conclu que pour se cultiver il faut lire jusqu'au bout et non seulement la première ligne.

Tout cela en écoutant Georges Brassens et "Le blason" : "Mais le pire de tous est un petit vocable de trois lettres pas plus, familier, coutumier [] Honte à celui-là qui, par dépit, par gageure, dota du même terme en son fiel venimeux ce grand ami de lhomme et la cinglante injure. Celui-là, cest probable, en était un fameux. [] La male peste soit de cette homonymie ! C'est injuste, Madame, et c'est désobligeant que ce morceau de roi de votre anatomie porte le même nom qu'une foule de gens."

Ensuite promis j'écoute sa plus connue "quand on est con, on est con..."


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5178577 a dit:
			
		

> bla bla bla



Là je comprends Yvos qui avait plié de suite


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

C'est quoi que c'est tous ces gens connectés, en ce moment !... 
Murde !...
Tous les gensses sont barrés en ouacances, sauf les geeks ?!... 
(ou en passe de l'être)


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2009)

Ou alors c'est une invasion de la Moldo-Valaquie


----------



## kisbizz (11 Août 2009)

j'attends impatiemment que les 2 squatters qui se sont auto invité prennent les voiles (ou plutôt leurs vélos) au plus vite après le café  et continuer tranquillement la soirée comme prévus dans le programme 


alors là c'est rare ... je ne sais pas qui mettre comme smiley de circonstance !!!


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2009)

la je me fait des prunes Reine-claude :love:


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me faite des prunes Reine-claude :love:



Rassure moi, tu les manges juste?

non, c'est par acquis de conscience


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2009)

je peu en faire de l'eau de vie aussi


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je peu en faire de l'eau de vie aussi



ah là on peut s'associer pour la descendre 

_euh tu la laisses titrer à combien? _


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah là on peut s'associer pour la descendre
> 
> _euh tu la laisses titrer à combien? _



j'ai pas d'alambique


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai pas d'alambique



tu m'as l'air alambiqué comme garçon


----------



## Lio70 (11 Août 2009)

Je regarde Diva, de Beineix, qui repasse sur Arte. Ca fait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas vu.


----------



## christux (11 Août 2009)

Je regarde fantomas, le suspense est à son paroxysme, vont-ils réussir à l'attraper ?


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ou alors c'est une invasion de la Moldo-Valaquie


Chope z'en un, murde !... 
J'en ai besoin !...


----------



## DeepDark (11 Août 2009)

christux a dit:


> Je regarde fantomas, le suspens...


Moi je les écoute 



Sinon j'me dis qu'_allô la planète_ me manque...

... mais qu'on s'en tire pas trop mal avec la programmation de ce soir


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2009)

Là, je me dis que la police est très efficace...
Pour susciter les "vocations"... :style:


----------



## havez (11 Août 2009)

En cette heure tardive, je me dis que j'ai trouvé la vidéo de ce soir pour le topic "Avis aux MacUsers de la nuit" 

Une histoire de Politik


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2009)

Là, je m'avise, tout inopinément, que d'1 heure  à 5 heures, ça fait un poil court, comme nuit :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## havez (12 Août 2009)

Ho, tu sais, 4h comparé à 0, c'est pas grand chose 

Sinon, je livre quelques coups de boules :sleep: et somnole tout doucement vers 
Mariembourg 


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca tout le monde le sait. Du moins, ceux qui ont lu le livre  "Titeuf : Le guide du zizi sexuel"



ah ouais, quand même... :mouais:


----------



## TiteLine (12 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant (que vais-je faire?) j'ai comme la nette impression de m'être vautrée dans un topikalacon , piège à trolls , voire pire ...dans la section switch  et je me retrouve au bar afin de commander un remontant  

Mais je suis peut être parano :rose:

 Je vais un petit peu lire, se mettre à boire ne serait pas raisonnable.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Août 2009)

Là ? J'essaie d'accrocher une wifi intermittente depuis un gîte perdu dans le Lot...


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2009)

Rien. C'est super bon, depuis le temps que j'attendais ces 5 minutes là, de "vide", de tranquillité.


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Rien. C'est super bon, depuis le temps que j'attendais ces 5 minutes là, de "vide", de tranquillité.


Pareil...
En attente des validations des crayonnés... :style:
M'servir un verre, tiens !... 



Avant une garde cette nuit en perspective... :sleep:


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là ? J'essaie d'accrocher une wifi intermittente depuis un gîte perdu dans le Lot...



Je compatis.

Durant mes vacances en Provence en juin, dans le Luberon plus exactement, qu'est-ce que j'ai souffert d'une wifi catastrophique ! Au point que j'ai dû attendre le retour chez moi pour télécharger la nouvelle version de l'OS de l'iPhone.

Donc, là, présentement, à l'heure qu'il est et maintenant, je compatis avec toi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je compatis.
> 
> Durant mes vacances en Provence en juin, dans le Luberon plus exactement, qu'est-ce que j'ai souffert d'une wifi catastrophique ! Au point que j'ai dû attendre le retour chez moi pour télécharger la nouvelle version de l'OS de l'iPhone.
> 
> Donc, là, présentement, à l'heure qu'il est et maintenant, je compatis avec toi.


Quand tu pars en ouacances, tu t'emm... avec des trucs pareils ?!...  
Les vacances, c'est sans ordi, ou "truc" du genre...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Août 2009)

On atteint quand même un certain degré là... (mais j'avoue que j'ai un doute que le post soit ironique... )


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On attend quand même un certain *degrès* là... (mais j'avoue que j'ai un doute que le post soit ironique... )


degré !...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> degré !...



sans oublier



> On *atteint*


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> sans oublier


J'avais même point vu !...
M'faut vraiment un dessineux de Moldo-Valaquie !...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Août 2009)

J'vois pas de quoi vous parlez... Vous êtes sur de pas avoir cité un post de mackie ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'vois pas de quoi vous parlez... Vous êtes sur de pas avoir cité un post de mackie ? :mouais:


Degré, pas degrè...


----------



## christux (12 Août 2009)

Je teste mon nouveau pointeur laser. Il marche bien sous Mac et Linux alors qu'il est officiellement prévu uniquement pour Windows. Testé avec OOo, Keynote et PowerPoint 08.


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'vois pas de quoi vous parlez... Vous êtes sur de pas avoir cité un post de mackie ? :mouais:



Comme pour le permise de conduire,
dès que le bac de français est dans la poche, on peut se permettre quelques écarts


----------



## Dead head (12 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme pour le *permise* de conduire,
> dès que le bac de français est dans la poche, on peut se permettre quelques écarts



Tu le fais exprès ? :rateau: Tu viens d'avoir ton bac ?


----------



## christux (12 Août 2009)

Me dis qu'il y a quelques jours on était 12h34m56s le 7/8/9 ! Dingue nan ?


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> dès que le bac de français est dans la poche, on peut se permettre quelques écarts



j'ai eu 15/20 a mon Bac de français


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai eu 15/20 a mon Bac de français


D'vais être bourré, l'examinateur...


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> D'vais être bourré, l'examinateur...



poils aux adducteurs 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

sinon je découvre le premier porte avion Suisse


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès ? :rateau: Tu viens d'avoir ton bac ?



C'est ce qu'on appelle une coquille&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> *poils* aux *adducteurs*





quoi? je pouvais plus le bouler ça arrive, non?:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2009)

christux a dit:


> Me dis qu'il y a quelques jours on était 12h34m56s le 7/8/9 ! Dingue nan ?



Nan ! Il y a quelques jours,on était le 7/8/*200*9 !


----------



## havez (13 Août 2009)

Et hop!
Une année de plus 

On ne voit même plus le temps passer 


Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sinon je découvre le premier porte avion Suisse



Il a moins d'allure que le Charles De Gaulle mais il marche peut-être beaucoup mieux.  

Par contre, la piste d'envol est vraiment très courte. :afraid:


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2009)

mais le F18 va avoir du mal à décoller...


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

Là, je dois être un peu comme un F18 sur un porte-avion suisse&#8230; j'ai du mal à décoller :sleep:

Pourtant couché tôt, bien dormi, des sourires plein la tête


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Août 2009)

Parce que vous n'avez pas compris le principe, pour les helvètes le navire joue son rôle de porte avion jusqu'au bout, même dans les airs, il y a donc un porte avions par chasseur, logique qu'il soit plus petit


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5179955 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que vous n'avez pas compris le principe, pour les helvètes le navire joue son rôle de porte avion jusqu'au bout, même dans les airs, il y a donc un porte avions par chasseur, logique qu'il soit plus petit



logique imparable


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je dois être un peu comme un F18 sur un porte-avion suisse j'ai du mal à décoller :sleep:
> 
> Pourtant couché tôt, bien dormi, des sourires plein la tête



Ah ben oui, c'est ça hein aussi... :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Août 2009)

Je n'ai plus accès au réseau interne mais j'ai toujours accès à internet, comme quoi au taff la vie est bien faites parfois. Bref je suis obligé de surfer sur le net en ce moment, mes outils de travail étant indisponible. Trop dur


----------



## Bassman (13 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5180016 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus accès au réseau interne mais j'ai toujours accès à internet, comme quoi au taff la vie est bien faites parfois. Bref je suis obligé de surfer sur le net en ce moment, mes outils de travail étant indisponible. Trop dur


C'est moche ce qui t'arrive Num mon ami


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Je me demande ou est passé mon chat ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande ou est passé mon chat ...



Chez le père lustucru    


PS: voilà t'es content ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est moche ce qui t'arrive Num mon ami


T'as une camisole, pour jugnin, là ?!...
Passque ça a pas l'air d'aller... :modo:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est moche ce qui t'arrive Num mon ami



Là le réseau est revenu, c'est d'autant plus moche que je vais devoir bosser... ou pas   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> T'as une camisole, pour jugnin, là ?!...
> Passque ça a pas l'air d'aller... :modo:



Bassou ne croit pas en la camisole, il est plus fin psychologue qu'on ne le pense, il a une manière bien à lui de régler les problème.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

La un journaliste d'un journal de droite vient de me poser des questions :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2009)

Et il a compris les réponses? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

du moment qu'il ne me cite pas comme militant UMP


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et il a compris les réponses? :rateau:


 
Et macinside, les questions ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (13 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> du moment qu'il ne me cite pas comme militant UMP



T'as pas peur d'être utilisé comme militant extrêmement gauche? :rateau:

Ah tu sais , les dérives sont toujours possibles


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as pas peur d'être utilisé comme militant extrêmement gauche? :rateau:
> 
> Ah tu sais , les dérives sont toujours possibles



il y a les Wampas a la fête de l'huma tiens


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2009)

Là je ré-emballe pour retour SAV le Silverdrive quattro 1 To reçu ce matin et qui est déjà naze.


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2009)

Moi, je déballe.  Dur, dur le retour de Lozère pour reprendre le boulot demain


----------



## Yarie (13 Août 2009)

J'attends mon MBP qui arrive ... demain!! contente de n'avoir attendu finalement que 6 JO (ou 8 jours calendaires.. peu importe )... mais je me fais une virée dans le nord!! so je ne le verrais que Lundi!!:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

et là je vais faire mes bagages!! pas besoin de rater mon train non plus!

Bon wekeend à tous!! (oops pardon.. bon weekend après demain)


----------



## christux (13 Août 2009)

Regarde NRJ12, c'est rare que je me marre autant !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Je relis quelques aventures de Sherlock Holmes .


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

Après avoir trouvé un tourne vis Tri Lobe, je cherche ou trouver des  tourne vis Torx Plus Tamper :hein:






​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

non il n'y a pas au BHV Yvos


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Août 2009)

j'attends l'heure officielle du week-end. Trop dur le taff en aout


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Après avoir trouvé un tourne vis Tri Lobe, je cherche ou trouver des  tourne vis Torx Plus Tamper :hein:



Chez Leroy Merlin !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

Exos de guitare ; Bizarrement, j'commences à aimer ça, de travailler la guitare, la musique en général (je commence le piano sur celui de ma mère ) toute la journée sans rien faire d'autre :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

Bon, 135 Go de faits sur 217, depuis ce matin 7H45, Time Machine porte bien son nom, il le prend, son time  :mouais:

Bon, est-ce que le boîtier en plastique du disque externe ne commence pas à se ramollir, là ?&#8230; Non, ça va ! :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

@P77 c'est pas un torx plus tamper, il y a 6 branches et moi il me faux un 5 branches  et en tourne vis, pas en embout


----------



## Nephou (14 Août 2009)

Là maintenant ? Je regarde ma barbe pousser. Le soleil est couché depuis une bonne heure et celle de déboucher le bocal de rhum arrangé approche.

Sinon ? Je me fous de tout


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Exos de guitare ; Bizarrement, j'commences à aimer ça, de travailler la guitare, la musique en général (je commence le piano sur celui de ma mère ) toute la journée sans rien faire d'autre :love:



C'est bizarre d'aimer travailler la guitare, pour un guitariste ? 

Je viens de regarder "Woodstock". Les musiciens qui ont joué ce week-end là (il y a tout juste 40 ans) ont, pour la plupart, beaucoup travaillé leur instrument. Sinon, on le les écouterait pas 40 ans plus tard. 

Ceci dit en toute sympathie.


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Sinon ? Je me fous de tout


Vous pouvez tous flooder !.... :modo:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

Va faire le même exercice tout con (par exemple : cases 1-3-5, en triolets, tu descends d'une corde à chaque fois, tu remontes et tu fais tout le manche comme ça) pendant 1 heure, pour voir si c'est pas chiant 

Travailler la technique c'est pas la facette la plus aimée des guitaristes généralement ; faire la même chose sur des centaines de mesures en commençant à tempo lent pour que le geste rentre parfaitement c'est pas ce que j'préfères, mais j'finis par m'y faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> @P77 c'est pas un torx plus tamper, il y a 6 branches et moi il me faux un 5 branches  et en tourne vis, pas en embout



Je lis : 



> Embout de vissage Tamper Torx TIVOLY .
> 1 embout court N°20 TIVOLY.
> 
> Pour vis Tamper Torx de diamètre 4 mm.



Alors pour l'embout, Ok (quoi que s'ils font l'embout, il font peut-être le tournevis), mais à moins que Tamper Torx et Torx Tamper ne soient pas la même chose &#8230;  (pour le nombre de branches, je ne sais pas, la photo est trop floue) !

EDIT : Une recherche internet m'apprend que "tamper" c'est juste le trou au milieu, donc toi, ce que tu cherches, c'est un "Torx Tamper pentalobé", et pas juste un "Torx Tamper", parce que des "Torx Tamper", on en trouve facilement, mais ils sont tous "exalobés", je n'ai pas vu de "pentalobés !


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

Il y a une différence entre un torx tamper et un torx plus tamper, voir mon shema plus
haut


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a une différence entre un torx tamper et un torx plus tamper, voir mon shema plus
> haut



J'ai vu ton schéma, mais le "plus" n'a rien à y voir, l'exalobé du haut n'est pas "Tamper", mais elle est "plus" aussi !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Après avoir trouvé un tourne vis Tri Lobe, je cherche ou trouver des  tourne vis Torx Plus Tamper :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Chez Facom -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





passe par ici

​


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Travailler la technique c'est pas la facette la plus aimée des guitaristes généralement



Pas seulement des guitaristes ! Et puisque tu vas te mettre au piano, je me souviens avoir lu dans la bio de je ne sais plus lequel, qu'il avait 1) un clavier muet et minuscule pour pouvoir s'entrainer n'importe où (genre le truc que tu peux poser sur les genoux), et 2) un instrument de torture dans lequel il coinçait ses doigts, puis en actionnant une manivelle ça leur faisait faire des assouplissements dans tous les sens, de plus en plus vite 

Courage


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Août 2009)

Oui j'en avais entendu parler aussi, ça me serait bien utile sur ma baritone 

Effectivement, pas que des guitaristes


----------



## Aski (14 Août 2009)

Là je vient de recevoir mon iLife 09 acheté aux USA via eBay 

iWeb me marque le site entier comme non-publié et iPhoto va mettre 547 minutes pour rechercher tout les visages  ça commence bien ! 

Je n'ai pas encore essayé iMovie


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez Facom ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ils l'on pas en T6


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2009)

apero time, sans doute les bords de Saône&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ils l'on pas en T6



Ah Bah passe par google en indiquant _*resistorx t6*_ ou directement par ce lien


----------



## christux (14 Août 2009)

Fait la mise à jour de Firefox vers la 3.5, ben c'est vrai que c'est aussi rapide que Safari maintenant, ça dépote !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Pastaga & Potos avec hotspot MacG signature sur terrasse/piscine.

C'est dur.


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pastaga & Potos avec hotspot MacG signature sur terrasse/piscine.
> 
> C'est dur.



tu dire a l'Amok qui c'est l'heure du dodo


----------



## teo (14 Août 2009)

C'est pas les mêmes...  

Juste la même mer...

Boufta...Boufta... Boufta... Boufta... :love:


----------



## maiwen (14 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Pastaga & Potos avec hotspot MacG signature sur terrasse/piscine.
> 
> C'est dur.





teo a dit:


> C'est pas les mêmes...
> 
> Juste la même mer...
> 
> Boufta...Boufta... Boufta... Boufta... :love:





je vous envie


----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2009)

vient de rentrer après un aprem a la piscine où le soleil jouait au cache cache ... et les humeurs aussi .... 

je laisse mes cheveux comme il sont   , soit tête de caniche ... mon oreiller fera avec :rateau:


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2009)

Bon les sudistes c'est fini la branlette ?


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

```

```



Grug a dit:


> Bon les sudistes c'est fini la branlette ?



étant plus prêt d'Issy que toi, tu es donc aussi sudiste


----------



## Florian.C (15 Août 2009)

Je check le Refurb


----------



## Dead head (15 Août 2009)

Je cherche le sommeil.


----------



## gabou009 (15 Août 2009)

moi aussi je cherche le sommeil! 2h27 du matin ici, au Quebec:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je cherche le sommeil.





gabou009 a dit:


> moi aussi je cherche le sommeil! 2h27 du matin ici, au Quebec:sleep:



Moi, je l'avais trouvé  Quel salaud, ce réveil !


----------



## teo (15 Août 2009)

Là j'attend les filles et la Bergère, je sens que je vais faire un tour dans la pistoche.





Luxe, Calme et Volupté


----------



## tirhum (15 Août 2009)

Dead head a dit:


> Je cherche le sommeil.





gabou009 a dit:


> moi aussi je cherche le sommeil! 2h27 du matin ici, au Quebec:sleep:


Et certains auraient voulu en avoir...
'tain de garde !...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Je viens tout juste de me remettre de la soirée d'hier :sick:

Putain 5 ans ...


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

je viens de me faire une mozzarella di bufala avec un filet d'huile d'olive :love:


----------



## teo (15 Août 2009)

Là, Little Frakker se la coule douce en attendant l'apéro, Doctor Flake dans les oreilles.

Deep blue au dessus de la baie, comme un parfum de garrigue et d'après soleil.

Bardouin Powered


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2009)

Bon, Olivier, faut arrêter maintenant, tu pourrais penser à ceux qui lisent MacGe depuis leur bureau au centre ville !


----------



## SweetMac (15 Août 2009)

Ouaip, pas sympa pour moi qui suis au travail, mais demain soir, apero time c'est force!!!bonne nuit a tous.


----------



## Vivid (15 Août 2009)

je surfe avec CLASSILLA, la classe quoi... parceque faire beaucoup avec peu c'est toujours mieux !


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, Olivier, faut arrêter maintenant, tu pourrais penser à ceux qui lisent MacGe depuis leur bureau au centre ville !



Quoi !? Encore au boulot un samedi soir de 15 Août à 22h30 
Vraiment, ça ne paye plus de monter sa boite


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, Olivier, faut arrêter maintenant, tu pourrais penser à ceux qui lisent MacGe depuis leur bureau au centre ville !



pas a 22h30


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant? Ben, je bosse. Cool.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, Olivier, faut arrêter maintenant, tu pourrais penser à ceux qui lisent MacGe depuis leur bureau au centre ville !


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là, maintenant? Ben, je bosse. Cool.



en schalpettes ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> en schalpettes ?



En quoi d'autre penses-tu?


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> En quoi d'autre penses-tu?



talons aiguilles ?


----------



## Florian.C (16 Août 2009)

Je m'ennuie....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

Je suis peinard pour mon dernier jour de congé avec un mac et un chat sur les genoux.

Pfff les dimanches redeviennent les dimanches ...


----------



## teo (16 Août 2009)

Là, Little Frakker revient de la messe, accompagné de sa douce et de ses 7 enfants, il a dit bonjour à M. Le Curé, à Monseigneur, salué le sous-préfet et les notables, est passé à la pâtisserie pour chercher la tropézienne dominicale.
:love:




Comment je suis pas crédible ?

En fait, je finis mon café pré-plouf. (_Désolé Pascal _)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là, Little Frakker revient de la messe, accompagné de sa douce et de ses 7 enfants, il a dit bonjour à M. Le Curé, à Monseigneur, salué le sous-préfet et les notables, est passé à la pâtisserie pour chercher la tropézienne dominicale.
> :love:



Dit comme ça, on comprend pourquoi le dimanche est une journée de merde pour beaucoup...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dit comme ça, on comprend pourquoi le dimanche est une journée de merde pour beaucoup...



rien de mieux que ce lever le dimanche a 6h30, petit dej en vitesse, filé chiner dans les rue de banlieue, revenir vers 11h les bras plein de trésors :rose: et prendre tranquillement l'apèro :love:

putain, encore 2 semaine a attendre


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2009)

Florian.C a dit:


> Je m'ennuie....



 Bah ouvre un fil au bar, ou ailleurs, pour en parler




On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est fait


----------



## havez (16 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah ouvre un fil au bar, ou ailleurs, pour en parler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le pauvre, il va voir rouge :rateau:


Sinon, là je me fais une belle sauvegarde Time Machine de 10Go :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2009)

havez a dit:


> non, là je me fais une belle sauvegarde Time Machine de 10Go :sleep:



Petit joueur ! 

Bon, je vous rassure, ma sauvegarde Time Machine de 234 Go a pris toute la journée d'hier, mais elle s'est bien passée ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vous rassure, ma sauvegarde Time Machine de 234 Go a pris toute la journée d'hier, mais elle s'est bien passée ! :rateau:



Heureusement qu'elle s'est bien passée. Sinon, si tu avais dû recommencer, tu n'étais pas sorti de l'auberge. :afraid: 


Moi, là, je viens de finir d'expérimenter le tuto sur Pixelmator "From photo to oil-paint" disponible en podcast pour iTunes. Ca me donne des idées pour de futurs traitements d'images.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Heureusement qu'elle s'est bien passée. Sinon, si tu avais dû recommencer, tu n'étais pas sorti de l'auberge. :afraid: .



En fait, ayant enfin trouvé une carte PCI ATA 100/133 qui gère les disques de plus de 128 Go, mon ancien disque Time Machine de 320 go est passé en "exploitation", en interne, avec mes deux 160, et un nouvel externe de 640 Go a pris sa place, donc, une nouvelle "première sauvegarde"


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Août 2009)

maintenant, je désimloque mon nokia 3310


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> maintenant, je désimloque mon nokia 3310



Là, tu te donne du mal pour rien, ça fait un moment que j'en propose un déjà débloqué, de 3310, et gratuitement, dans le topic des dons de mac !


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2009)

Là, je m'interroge sur l'utilité de continuer comme ça.


----------



## Lalla (17 Août 2009)

Ben là j'écoute ça pour être de bonne.

[YOUTUBE]odcJ-vS22rI&e[/YOUTUBE]​
Peut-être que ça fonctionnera sur vous aussi en ce petit lundi matin


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Août 2009)

Je reviens du vélo : 50 bornes, dont deux bonnes côtes bien salées... :rateau: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> deux bonnes côtes bien salées... :rateau: :love:


de boeuf? de porc?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Août 2009)

De porc, c'était au retour...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Je me repose, déjà crevé après une seule journée :rateau:.

Bonne soirée à tous .


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2009)

la je me dis que l'A380 Air France a de la gueule :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Août 2009)

Pas autant que l'airbus de la compagnie vezoulienne


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, contrairement à mon habitude je vois rouge
&#9166;


----------



## Dead head (18 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, contrairement à mon habitude je vois rouge
> &#9166;



Tu n'es pas le seul.


----------



## fransik (18 Août 2009)

Florian.C a dit:


> Je m'ennuie....



...salut,
eh bien à cette heure là, moi, je dormais...
L'excitation typique constatée suite à la commande d'un MBP? 

Maintenant, p'tite pause café, avec un tour rapide sur les forums.
Profiterai encore de mes vacances, une fois mieux révéillé


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, contrairement à mon habitude je vois rouge
> &#9166;



ouarf. Juste une manière maladroite de préciser que môssieur est dans l'antichambre de l'X, quoi.

Pas rassurant pour l'avenir !


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, contrairement à mon habitude je vois rouge
> &#9166;



_Message spécifié(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur_.


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> _Message spécifié(e) non valide. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier l'administrateur_.



Ô magie !

le texte : _"Ca peut vous paraître banal, mais quand il s'agit d'un tableau de l'X, ça devient moins banal" _

la tôf

comme cela, Aclr verra doublement rouge


----------



## Dead head (18 Août 2009)

Et dire que, là, moi, en ce moment, je vous lis 



:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Mais où est ce p..... de bouton pour accepter les invits? :mouais::rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais où est ce p..... de bouton pour accepter les invits? :mouais::rateau:



*DTC!!!*


  


:bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DTC!!!*




canal habituel, quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)




----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DTC!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai bien regardé, c'est pas là.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2009)

Bon, ben t'as trouvé alors ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

Je me demande si il y a du monde au Lou vers 17h...


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2009)

Pas avant le 20/9 pour moi


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je me demande si il y a du monde au Lou vers 17h...



grosse journée dis moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2009)

ah ben j'ai pas pris de vacances, j'ai bien le droit à une récré quand même...


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2009)

Là, dans un vaste plan de lutte personnelle contre la canicule en Rhône-Alpes,  je prépare un Gaston Gèrard.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Je me chauffe les bourses.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me chauffe les bourses.



Ça rend stérile, à la longue...


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Août 2009)

j'essaye de faire fonctionner mon ipod touch...


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'essaye de faire fonctionner mon ipod touch...


Poil à la bouche...


----------



## itako (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça rend stérile, à la longue...



D'après ce que j'avais retenu, une température au dessus de la température corporel au niveaux des valseuses rends stérile pour environ 24 heures.
Après je sais plus trop, ça fait longtemps que j'ai plus essayé cette pratique que certains trouveront douteuse, mais qui se transmet pourtant de père en fils.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'essaye de faire fonctionner mon ipod touch...


Ça rend stérile, à la longue...


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2009)

Je peins une toile pour ma moman


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2009)

je viens d'avoir 5 1664 gratuite ! gratuite ! gratuite ! gratuite ! :love:

la 1664 c'est pas bon, mais quand c'est gratuit c'est meilleurs


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je viens d'avoir 5 1665 gratuite ! gratuite ! gratuite ! gratuite ! :love:
> 
> la 1664 c'est pas bon, mais quand c'est gratuit c'est meilleurs


À quand la galette ?!...


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À quand la galette ?!...



poil a la zigounette  ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> poil a la zigounette  ?


Bien...
Si tu veux compter les poils sur ta... chose...
Faudrait commencer par ne pas te tromper de chiffre et mettre un pluriel :



macinside a dit:


> je viens d'avoir 5 166*5* gratuite*s* ! gratuite*s* ! gratuite*s* ! gratuite*s* ! :love:
> 
> la 1664 c'est pas bon, mais quand c'est gratuit c'est meilleurs


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> mettre un pluriel :



Poils aux aisselles ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Là, sur tous les murs de fils du forum, j'écris mon nom.


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, sur tous les murs de fils du forum, j'écris mon nom.



_j'oublieraiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ton noooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....de toutes leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees....façons...._


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, sur tous les murs de fils du forum, j'écris mon nom.



Avec un C j'écris ton noms, avec un C comme cuuuuuunnnnaaarrdd (de la horde)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Ouais, moi aussi je vous aime.

Bon, je retourne voir si l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, je retourne voir si l'herbe n'est pas plus verte ailleurs.



Aucune chance ! Au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, tous les forums MacGe sont traités à l'agent orange


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2009)

Cela expliquerai tout ces nioubes abrutis


----------



## oligo (19 Août 2009)

Là?? Je me dis qu'il y a une sorte de racisme anti-suisses en france... 
Je m'expilque : Tout heureux d'avoir appris que les moins de 26 ans ne paient pas les musées en France, je vais au Louvre... Et là, la caissière me dit : Non, ça ne marche pas pour les non ressortissants de l'Union Européenne... Grrrr.... 
Alors quand il s'agit de faire du business avec nous, là y a pas de soucis, on signe des deux main des accords schengen à n'en plus finir, mais quand il s'agit de ne pas faire payer pour la culture, là on est juste étrangers???
Mouais.... 9 euros l'entrée, ça fait cher pour un étudiant étant une semaine à Paris pour y faire principalement les musées...

Voilà, c'était mon coup de gueule du jour!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

Aïe.


----------



## tirhum (19 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Alors quand il s'agit de faire du business avec nous, là y a pas de soucis,


C'est valable dans les deux sens...
Bienvenue dans le monde réel... 


WebOliver a dit:


> Aïe.


Ouille ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouille ?!...


 
Poil aux...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2009)

C'est vrai qu'en France on sait acceuillir le touriste 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------

Sinon la je suis sous le Louvre


----------



## Luc G (19 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon la je suis sous le Louvre



Belphégor est de retour


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Là?? Je me dis qu'il y a une sorte de racisme anti-suisses en france...
> Je m'expilque : Tout heureux d'avoir appris que les moins de 26 ans ne paient pas les musées en France, je vais au Louvre... Et là, la caissière me dit : Non, ça ne marche pas pour les non ressortissants de l'Union Européenne... Grrrr....
> Alors quand il s'agit de faire du business avec nous, là y a pas de soucis, on signe des deux main des accords schengen à n'en plus finir, mais quand il s'agit de ne pas faire payer pour la culture, là on est juste étrangers???
> Mouais.... 9 euros l'entrée, ça fait cher pour un étudiant étant une semaine à Paris pour y faire principalement les musées...
> ...



C'est pas spécifiquement français comme pratique, mais je te rassure, ce n'est pas non plus spécifiquement un racisme anti-suisse mais plutôt anti tout, hein.


----------



## oligo (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est pas spécifiquement français comme pratique, mais je te rassure, ce n'est pas non plus spécifiquement un racisme anti-suisse mais plutôt anti tout, hein.



Ah... Bah me voilà rassuré alors :rateau::rateau:


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Ah... Bah me voilà rassuré alors :rateau::rateau:



tout le plaisir est pour moi 

maintenant, si tu prends le métro, je te prierai de te mettre sur la droite dans les escalators parce que qu'est-ce que c'est lourdingue !


----------



## maiwen (19 Août 2009)

là maintenant, Baby Frakker se prépare à aller petit déjeuner :love: Ca sent bon l'ail dans la cuisine, parfait pour accompagné le café sur la terrasse 

Ensuite plongeon et atelier "les bonnes méthodes pour dompter son otarie en plastique jaune" :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> maintenant, si tu prends le métro, je te prierai de te mettre sur la droite dans les escalators parce que qu'est-ce que c'est lourdingue !



Assez étrangement, quand je me fous sur la gauche des escalators, moi on me fait pas chier


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Assez étrangement, quand je me fous sur la gauche des escalators, moi on me fait pas chier



Avant ou après que tu aies comencé à grogner en bavant?


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Assez étrangement, quand je me fous sur la gauche des escalators, moi on me fait pas chier



Evidemment !

Pas simple de pousser un mec avec un casque et une moto sur un escalator


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Evidemment !
> 
> Pas simple de pousser un mec avec un casque et une moto sur un escalator


J'aurais parié sur l'odeur&#8230;

Mais bon, j'arrête le metro, c'est vulgaire et il y fait trop chaud, en plus ils laissent entrer des nounours casqués et parfois même des suisses aussi (mais c'est plus rare).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Z'avez qu'à prendre les escaliers !

Les escalators, c'est pour les invalides, les vieux et les femmes enceintes - les autres sont des feignasses, que ce soit à droite ou à gauche.

Voilà.
Sinon, j'aime les gens mais en fait non.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Z'avez qu'à prendre les escaliers !
> 
> Les escalators, c'est pour les invalides, les vieux et les femmes enceintes - les autres sont des feignasses, que ce soit à droite ou à gauche.



Toujours être une feignasse, on ne sait jamais derrière qui on tombe


----------



## thunderheart (19 Août 2009)

Sous les arbres, île de Groix, chaleur et une connection wifi ouverte pas loin


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Sous les arbres, île de Groix, chaleur et une connection wifi ouverte pas loin


c'est ça la nouvelle racaille : le mou du bulbe bercé dans un micro ondes quand il était petit qui ne peut survivre sans un wifi..


----------



## gKatarn (19 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5185721 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours être une feignasse, on ne sait jamais derrière qui on tombe



C'est bon d'être une feignasse parfois  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Là?? Je me dis qu'il y a une sorte de racisme anti-suisses en france...
> Je m'expilque : Tout heureux d'avoir appris que les moins de 26 ans ne paient pas les musées en France, je vais au Louvre... Et là, la caissière me dit : Non, ça ne marche pas pour les non ressortissants de l'Union Européenne... Grrrr....
> Alors quand il s'agit de faire du business avec nous, là y a pas de soucis, on signe des deux main des accords schengen à n'en plus finir, mais quand il s'agit de ne pas faire payer pour la culture, là on est juste étrangers???
> Mouais.... 9 euros l'entrée, ça fait cher pour un étudiant étant une semaine à Paris pour y faire principalement les musées...
> ...





WebOliver a dit:


> Aïe.



T'as moins de 26 ans, toi aussi ?  



yvos a dit:


> maintenant, si tu prends le métro, je te prierai de te mettre sur la droite dans les escalators parce que qu'est-ce que c'est lourdingue !



Ouais. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Z'avez qu'à prendre les escaliers !
> 
> Les escalators, c'est pour les invalides, les vieux et les femmes enceintes - les autres sont des feignasses, que ce soit à droite ou à gauche.



Ouaaaaaais !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Quelle chaleur, un bon retsina s'impose :love:

Bonne chaleur ... euh bonne soirée .


----------



## Pitchoune (19 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'as moins de 26 ans, toi aussi ?



Ouuuuh non, il a bien plus, crois-moi!


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Août 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ouuuuh non, il a bien plus, crois-moi!



Pourtant il est plus petit que moi... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourtant il est plus petit que moi... :mouais:




Faut toujours que tu exagères !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2009)

Pitchoune a dit:


> Ouuuuh non, il a bien plus, crois-moi!



:mouais:



julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourtant il est plus petit que moi... :mouais:



:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (19 Août 2009)

Là je me dis que ça fait tout vide d'être rentré à la maison&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (19 Août 2009)

Mon compte chèque me disait la même chose ce matin, c'est marrant.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Août 2009)

Y a pas à dire, la musique et les clips vezouliens c'est le top of the pop    

[YOUTUBE]VHrkWfzTEF4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Je pars à le recherche d'un coiffeur, histoire de me rafraichir la nuque.


----------



## teo (20 Août 2009)

J'ai une adresse, pas loin de chez toi 
Mon coiffeur pendant mes années entre Lyon et Genève, si c'est tjs les mêmes, clubbers avec un billard en mezzanine et un dj le samedi après-midi.

bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta&#8230; 

Et là je vais faire trempette&#8230;


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Chez Facom ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un tournevis "Mont Blanc", quoi...



macinside a dit:


> tu dire a l'Amok qui c'est l'heure du dodo



Tu expliquer ce que toi vouloir dire précisément ?! :mouais:



oligo a dit:


> Là?? Je me dis qu'il y a une sorte de racisme anti-suisses en france...
> Je m'expilque : Tout heureux d'avoir appris que les moins de 26 ans ne paient pas les musées en France, je vais au Louvre... Et là, la caissière me dit : Non, ça ne marche pas pour les non ressortissants de l'Union Européenne... Grrrr....
> Alors quand il s'agit de faire du business avec nous, là y a pas de soucis, on signe des deux main des accords schengen à n'en plus finir, mais quand il s'agit de ne pas faire payer pour la culture, là on est juste étrangers???
> Mouais.... 9 euros l'entrée, ça fait cher pour un étudiant étant une semaine à Paris pour y faire principalement les musées...
> ...



En tant que Suisse, tes droits se limitent à 2 choses : te taire, et tout de suite. Déjà, nous sommes bien sympa d'accepter votre inscription sur MacG, si de plus nos impôts doivent servir à payer l'entrée dans *nos* musées d'européens géographiques qui refusent d'être européens économiques, c'est le bouquet... 
Ces Suisses, ils se croient tout permis alors qu'en 1515 ils se sont pris la pâtée, on croit rêver !!!!


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> J'ai une adresse, pas loin de chez toi
> Mon coiffeur pendant mes années entre Lyon et Genève, si c'est tjs les mêmes, clubbers avec un billard en mezzanine et un dj le samedi après-midi.
> 
> bouffta bouffta bouffta bouffta&#8230;
> ...


Trop tard, j'ai pris le 1er que j'ai trouvé, et il est clair qu'on a pas la même notion du pas trop court.


----------



## mado (20 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là je me dis que ça fait tout vide d'être rentré à la maison



En revanche la piscine est nettement plus pleine


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ces Suisses, ils se croient tout permis alors qu'en 1515 ils se sont pris la pâtée, on croit rêver !!!!



A l'assemblée :
Il y était.
Il servait des vermicelles au saint doux.
Avec un peu d'ail, je crois.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Ca poste beaucoup depuis les issambres, je vous manques tant que ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Là ?
Bah rien.

Pi, qu'est-ce que ça peut vous fout' aussi ?
C'est Voici/Gala ici ou quoi ?

J'vous d'mande la dernière fois où vous avez fait caca, moi ?
(non, jugnin, ne répond pas, ce n'est pas une vraie question)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Je rentre d'une visite d'un musée de l'histoire de l'imprimerie, très intéressant  mais ça puait.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je rentre d'une visite d'un musée de l'histoire de l'imprimerie, très intéressant  mais ça puait.



Voilà qui répond en même temps à la question de Ponkhead.

Il est fort ce Jugnin, même sans poster, il arrive à répondre&#8230;


----------



## oligo (20 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En tant que Suisse, tes droits se limitent à 2 choses : te taire, et tout de suite. Déjà, nous sommes bien sympa d'accepter votre inscription sur MacG, si de plus nos impôts doivent servir à payer l'entrée dans *nos* musées d'européens géographiques qui refusent d'être européens économiques, c'est le bouquet...
> Ces Suisses, ils se croient tout permis alors qu'en 1515 ils se sont pris la pâtée, on croit rêver !!!!



Bah bravo 
Sinon au centre Pompidou, bah on est vachement plus européen déjà, alors qu'au panthéon : "Je sais pas pourquoi Pompidou fait pas son boulot! ça fait 8 Euro m'sieur...."

Mais si tu veux, j'ai aussi mon passeport français... Donc on va dire que je suis comme la fondue.... Moité-moité, de dieu de dieu...

Sinon je trouve qu'il fait un peu chaud ces temps...


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Août 2009)

oligo a dit:


> Mais si tu veux, j'ai aussi mon passeport français... Donc on va dire que je suis comme la fondue.... Moité-moité, de dieu de dieu...



Moi, j'préfère quand même la tout vacherin.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En tant que Suisse, tes droits se limitent à 2 choses : te taire, et tout de suite. Déjà, nous sommes bien sympa d'accepter votre inscription sur MacG, si de plus nos impôts doivent servir à payer l'entrée dans *nos* musées d'européens géographiques qui refusent d'être européens économiques, c'est le bouquet...
> Ces Suisses, ils se croient tout permis alors qu'en 1515 ils se sont pris la pâtée, on croit rêver !!!!



d'ailleurs tu avais couvert l'événement a l'époque


----------



## tatouille (20 Août 2009)

yvos a dit:


> canal habituel, quoi



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalisme_corse


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2009)

la je me dis qu'il y a des trucs hallucinant sur le câble a cette heure 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> J'vous d'mande la dernière fois où vous avez fait caca, moi ?
> (non, jugnin, ne répond pas, ce n'est pas une vraie question)



donc n'importe qui d'autre peu répondre ?


----------



## jugnin (20 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là ?
> Bah rien.
> 
> Pi, qu'est-ce que ça peut vous fout' aussi ?
> ...





Bassman a dit:


> Voilà qui répond en même temps à la question de Ponkhead.
> 
> Il est fort ce Jugnin, même sans poster, il arrive à répondre



ça s'appelle des super-pouvoirs, bande d'humains.


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, je trace les modifications&#8230; :style:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Août 2009)

là je vadrouille entre ici et les dernières news media


----------



## quetzal (21 Août 2009)

Je passe pas mal de temps sur Twitter depuis hier.  J'essaie d'installer une application sous Adobe Air, et je n'y arrive pas.  #@@&&GRR


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Août 2009)

quetzal a dit:


> Je passe pas mal de temps sur Twitter depuis hier.  J'essaie d'installer une application sous Adobe Air, et je n'y arrive pas.  #@@&&GRR


bah voilà, fallait pas....


à force d'installer n'importe quoi aussi


----------



## quetzal (21 Août 2009)

Bon, ça y est Adobe Air. Il m'a fallu désinstaller puis réinstaller cette plate-forme. Gr.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

Là, j'en vois le bout&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, j'en vois le bout


Me too... 
J'viens d'finir la dernière planche...
Encrage et couleur de la couv, demain... :sleep:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Là.. 

Je vais partir. Au marché. Avec ma mère. Bio, le marché, en plus... 

Héhé.


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Ta mère aussi est bio ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> d'ailleurs tu avais couvert l'événement a l'époque



T'es sûr ? Il me semblait qu'il avait déjà pris sa retraite, à ce moment là ?


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es sûr ? Il me semblait qu'il avait déjà pris sa retraite, à ce moment là ?



il était donc dans le camp suisse  ... si il a battu en retraite


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ta mère aussi est bio ?



J'lui demanderai tout à l'heure à table. On verra bien.


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

Un petit air de Caprica flotte au milieu de nous.

Et si c'était nous, là ou là, innocents et coupables à la fois ? 

_All this has happened before, and all of it will happen again._


Ma signature ne m'a que rarement paru aussi évidente dans tout ce désir impossible de ne pas savoir, ne plus vouloir savoir. Cela est impossible.


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

So say We all


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Août 2009)

rien.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Août 2009)

Je suis entrain de contempler mes achats vestimentaires du jour... :hein:


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Je contemple le vide de ma vie affective.

La seule chose que le pognon, la suractivité ne comble pas.


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

et moi je sors d'un rêve erotique écourté par le bruit d'un plongeon dans la piscine 

aucun respect ! 


:rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Août 2009)

Mon beau week end à la campagne annulé à la dernière minute ! 
Vais aller boire des coups. 

Quant aux Nioubs, pas intérêt à me les casser ce soir.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Août 2009)

Je mets en pratique l'enseignement de la la croix rouge, enfin seulement après avoir réalisé les premiers secours vezouliens qui s'imposent dans une telle situation


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2009)

@ maiwen : mais avec qui ?


----------



## maiwen (21 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> @ maiwen : mais avec qui ?



avec mon oreillé ... 

non je ne dirai rien


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2009)

coiffeur ou pas?


----------



## teo (21 Août 2009)

Je m'en vais m'essayer au bouturage du laurier-rose blanc et de l'hibiscus :love:, histoire de restreindre encore la zone _Fumeurs_ de mon chez-moi . Ca me permettra peut-être de baisser ma consommation de clopes !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

Je me demande si je vais tituber ou pas ce soir.


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais tituber ou pas ce soir.



Un conseil : bois un verre d'eau chaque fois que ton verre d'alcool est vide pour ne tituber que vers 4, 5 heures du mat'


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

_*J'AI FINI !...*_
J'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini !....


 :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Et ben tu recommences


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et ben tu recommences


Ah ben nan, hein !...
Pas tout de suite !... :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2009)

mange un sandwich avant&#8230;


----------



## OuiOui (21 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _*J'AI FINI !...*_
> J'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini, j'ai fini !....
> 
> 
> :sleep:


Tu me copieras 100 fois "j'ai fini" de nouveau alors


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Là, je contemple la hauteur de mon niveau de provocation :

Je viens de me faire et commander un t-shirt avec écrit : " H1N1 - World Tour 2009"
Ca devrait faire plaisir à la boite ou je bosse.

C'est con, mais je me fends la gueule


----------



## Luc G (21 Août 2009)

Là, je vais replonger dans les cartes histoire de cogiter une petite balade de 3-4 jours côté montagne noire, Sidobre, etc.


----------



## tatouille (22 Août 2009)

viens d'arrivé d'un petit trip a vélo: from Mountain View Amphitheatre to Redwood City Caltrain Station  et c'est enfin le week-end, aujourd'hui on a eu tres  chaud pas habituel en Cal du Nord


----------



## tirhum (22 Août 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Tu me copieras 100 fois "j'ai fini" de nouveau alors


Et mon c*l, c'est du poulet ?!...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2009)

là, je découvre les joies des vrai-faux iPod : des ipods voler en usine sans numéro de série au dos (au passage voler aussi le soft de flash de l'eprom qui contient le numéro de série), numéro de série graver : 2Z123456789, packaging de mauvais qualité (simple impression avec un imprimante laser couleur, le tout avec des faux autocollant Apple, ils sont fort ces chinois sur ebay  (non je n'ai pas acheter d'iPod sur ebay  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------

sinon didier super sortira un album de reprise le 4 octobre, c'est deezeer qui vend la mèche, ça tombe bien c'est pour mon anniv  (qui en faite sera un réédition )


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2009)

je coupe mon navigateur&#8230;


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2009)

je ris sous cape


----------



## itako (22 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> (qui en faite sera un réédition )



ça va faire la troisième quand même...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2009)

La on vient de me demander si le RER E dans lequel je suis va bien a Evreux :rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Août 2009)

maintenant, je fais de l'ordre sur mon bureau. 

la partie pc, car la partie mac est toujours bien rangé...


----------



## itako (22 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> m
> la partie pc, car la partie mac est toujours bien rangé...




Oué ba les mac c'est pour les cons.
Jv'ais siester en attendant de voir si mon podcast fonctionne tien !


----------



## kisbizz (22 Août 2009)

là je viens de rentrer du taf et j'attends ma fille qui vient passer le week-end chez moi .... et j'espère secrètement qu'elle v me proposer  de faire le dîner


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de rentrer du taf et j'attends ma fille qui vient passer le week-end chez moi .... et j'espère secrètement qu'elle v me proposer  de faire le dîner



impossible


----------



## kisbizz (22 Août 2009)

et bien voià, mes veux exaucées ..... fifille en cuisine :love::love::love:




je vais quand meme voir ce qu'elle fabrique


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> et bien voià, mes veux exaucées ..... fifille en cuisine :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça va faire boom (non papoch c'est pas une histoire corse  )


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non papoch c'est pas une histoire corse  )


 
Mais oui... sacinside.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Août 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHH       IL ME GONFLE CE TOPIC 'QUESTCEQUEVOUS FAITESLAMAINTENANT' (ET TOUJOURS EN-TETE DE LISTE LE GARS) A CHAQUE FOIS QUE JE JETE UN COUP D'OEIL AUX DERNIERS MESSAGES DE MACG

voila ce que je pense

---------- Post added at 21h24 ---------- Previous post was at 21h23 ----------

884 pages le topic, j'hallucine


----------



## benvienne (22 Août 2009)

Je me bats avec un serveur Debian pour qu'il envoie des mails :rateau:


----------



## itako (22 Août 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> AAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHH       IL ME GONFLE CE TOPIC 'QUESTCEQUEVOUS FAITESLAMAINTENANT' (ET TOUJOURS EN-TETE DE LISTE LE GARS) A CHAQUE FOIS QUE JE JETE UN COUP D'OEIL AUX DERNIERS MESSAGES DE MACG
> voila ce que je pense
> 884 pages le topic, j'hallucine



Et toi, tu fais quoi là, maintenant?


----------



## kisbizz (22 Août 2009)

pas de bouummmm (forcement , pas de gaz ici ) , omelette , crêpés et salade très bon  ...

maintenant je n'echappe pas a ses clips musicaux itallien :affraid: ... heureusement pas sur mon ordi mais sur celui de mon ami ... 
dommage qu'il est seulement a 3 metres de moi et j'ai pas de casque :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (22 Août 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> 884 pages le topic, j'hallucine



442 pour ceux qui affichent en 40 posts/page
Ça dégraisse pas mal le mammouth, déjà

:style:




itako a dit:


> Et toi, tu fais quoi là, maintenant?



J'ai rallumé le bouzin




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h43 ----------

Et je le referme pour lancer entre autre la màj Security Update 2009-004 (PPC)&#8230;


Et les anciennes màj de sécurité, vous croyez que je peux les mettre à la corbeille, puisqu'elles sont compilées dans la dernière&#8230; Enfin, là, maintenant, c'est la question qui me turlupine&#8230; Je remets ça à plus tard&#8230;


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Et toi, tu fais quoi là, maintenant?


euh, je lis le topic Tu fais quoi maintenant. Et toi?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Je réfléchis à mon avenir :sleep:

Bon dimanche à tous.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

la je découvre une vérité universel : vivre en couple = + 10 kg :rateau:


----------



## Baracca (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je découvre une vérité universel : vivre en couple = + 10 kg :rateau:



+1 
Une autre vérité universel, tu fais moins la bouffe 



La je viens de me réveiller, d'une rentrée tardive d'Andorre.

Ma malle a Whisky et ma cave a cigares ont enfin retrouvé un volume correct pour enfin ré-abuser des bonnes choses


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je découvre une vérité universel : vivre en couple = + 10 kg :rateau:


Et tu ne t'es pas reproduit, encore...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et tu ne t'es pas reproduit, encore...


Ben... Il a bien essayé, une fois... Mais ça lui a fait mal au cul...


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... Il a bien essayé, une fois... Mais ça lui a fait mal au cul...


Toute une éducation à refaire !...


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> +1
> Une autre vérité universel, tu fais moins la bouffe



j'ai jamais fais autant la cuisine :love: je commence même a aimer ça :rateau:



tirhum a dit:


> Et tu ne t'es pas reproduit, encore...



n'en soit pas si sur :casse:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... Il a bien essayé, une fois... Mais ça lui a fait mal au cul...



j'ai déjà faillit être papa


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2009)

Pauvre gosse&#8230;



Bon sinon je me prépare à aller faire un petit tour en moto. Fontainebleau, Moret sur loing.
Puis après on verra bien ou la roue avant va, je la suivrai. C'est toujours plus prudent de la suivre d'ailleurs.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bon sinon je me prépare à aller faire un petit tour en moto. Fontainebleau,



faisez gaffe aux cailloux sauteurs  (toi et la moto  )



Bassman a dit:


> Moret sur loing.



pas a coté quoi


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Août 2009)

Je viens de redémarrer mon MacBook....

Il avait totalement planté... plus rien ne bougeait. Même pas la diode de la majuscule. 


C'est tellement rare que j'ai ris. 


.... si ça pouvais faire pareil avec mon PC du bureau....


----------



## teo (23 Août 2009)

Perroquets + tomates basilic coriandre, oignon huile d'olive + Khyu marinade + sourire de mado
Après la plage à Villeneuve lez Maguelonne, c'est top :love:

Pensées à ceux et celles qui sont déjà sur la route du retour&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Perroquets + tomates basilic coriandre, oignon huile d'olive + Khyu marinade + sourire de mado
> Après la plage à Villeneuve lez Maguelonne, c'est top :love:
> 
> Pensées à ceux et celles qui sont déjà sur la route du retour



dernière soirée pétanque et rencontre du papa geek, fan de BSG :love:

puis rentrée sur Lyon ... ça fait seule quand même 

"I left my soul there, down by the sea..." (The Sea - Morcheeba)


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas a coté quoi


À côté de quoi ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai jamais fais autant la cuisine :love: je commence même a aimer ça :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On vous l'avait dit "qu'ils" étaient parmis nous... z'êtiez prévenus


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2009)

De retour de l'accrocbranche de Charade, avec mes petits frères.

:love:


----------



## oligo (23 Août 2009)

Là???
Je me prépare à aller voir les Mad Caddies au nouveau casino de Paris:rose:

Je suis super excité! :love::love::love:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À côté de quoi ?!...



Moret sur Loing  c'est loin quoi


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> De retour de *l'accrocbranche* de Charade, avec mes petits frères.
> 
> :love:



Ou encore de l'accrobranche...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2009)

Je me disais bien qu'il y avait comme un accroc.


----------



## tirhum (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Moret sur Loing  c'est loin quoi


Loin de quoi ?!!...
Fontainebleau ?!...
Sydney ?!...
VeZoul ?!...
Ou Veneux les Sablons ?!...


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je découvre une vérité universel : vivre en couple = + 10 kg :rateau:



Je peux t'en citer une autre : retourner à l'état de célibataire = + 10kg aussi.
Comme quoi...


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je peux t'en citer une autre : retourner à l'état de célibataire = + 10kg aussi.
> Comme quoi...



mais ... on peut que se faire avoir alors ?!?!?!


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je peux t'en citer une autre : retourner à l'état de célibataire = + 10kg aussi.
> Comme quoi...



monde de merde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> mais ... on peut que se faire avoir alors ?!?!?!



marions nous maiwen  tu ne prend pas 20 kg


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> marions nous maiwen  tu ne prend pas 20 kg



j'en ai pris 6 en habitant avec mon ancien copain  

ce n'est pas une bonne idée


----------



## Baracca (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'en ai pris 6 en habitant avec mon ancien copain
> 
> ce n'est pas une bonne idée



En même temps, habiter avec un ex, cela aurait du te donner des soucis et donc maigrir


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'en ai pris 6 en habitant avec mon ancien copain
> 
> ce n'est pas une bonne idée





ah ben il en manque 4 quand même... faut complèter ma p'tite


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> En même temps, habiter avec un ex, cela aurait du te donner des soucis et donc maigrir



bah non, figure-toi que tout le monde réagit pas pareil aux soucis ... :hein:

Sinda(pouet) : t'en veux un peu ?


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> bah non, figure-toi que tout le monde réagit pas pareil aux soucis ... :hein:
> 
> Sinda(pouet) : t'en veux un peu ?




non merci j'en ai à perdre aussi   On vas se monter un club je crois :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non merci j'en ai à perdre aussi   On vas se monter un club je crois :rateau:



le club du bide qui dépasse ?


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le club du bide qui dépasse ?



si c'est comme ça que tu fais ta demander en mariage, Bravo !


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> si c'est comme ça que tu fais ta demander en mariage, Bravo !



non avec des énormes bouquet de fleurs en bas de chez toi


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le club du bide qui dépasse ?


Ah non moi j'ai pas ça... juste quelques en trop.

Mais en plus il éxiste déjà ce club que tu cites: _*Les Belougas échoués*_... c'est le club du Doc, Alèm et des autres


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non avec des énormes bouquet de fleurs en bas de chez toi



je fonds


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> je fonds



il faut pas que j'oublie le nounours géant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h04 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah non moi j'ai pas ça... juste quelques en trop.
> 
> Mais en plus il éxiste déjà ce club que tu cites: _*Les Belougas échoués*_... c'est le club du Doc, Alèm et des autres



tu n'a pas encore crée de groupe ?


----------



## teo (23 Août 2009)

Je vais déguster des gambas flambés au pastis par un modo de iGeneration :love:
Il cuisine bien, j'adore


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je vais déguster des gambas flambés au pastis par un modo de iGeneration :love:
> Il cuisine bien, j'adore


Et apres ça ? hein ?


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et apres ça ? hein ?



ils tombent le futal


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je vais déguster des gambas flambés au pastis par un modo de iGeneration :love:
> Il cuisine bien, j'adore



c'quoi cette manie de faire flamber les choses avec de l'alcool 

cela dit ... c'est bon :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> c'quoi cette manie de faire flamber les choses avec de l'alcool



tu peu parler


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> c'quoi cette manie de faire flamber les choses avec de l'alcool
> 
> cela dit ... c'est bon :love:


t'imagine pas ce qu'ils vont faire flamber par la suite....


----------



## mado (23 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et apres ça ? hein ?



Après ça ils s'occupent de moi..


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Après ça ils s'occupent de moi..



oubliez pas les photos pour autoportrait


----------



## maiwen (23 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Après ça ils s'occupent de moi..



avec un ceste de citron


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> avec un ceste de citron



barbe a papa


----------



## Bladrak (24 Août 2009)

Là, je viens d'arriver au boulot, après la fin de mes dernières vacances avant longtemps...

Et tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est traîner sur macGé


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je vais déguster des gambas flambés au pastis par un modo de iGeneration :love:
> Il cuisine bien, j'adore


Bordel j'ai raté ça ?
J'ai l'air con avec mon BBQ ...



mado a dit:


> Après ça ils s'occupent de moi..


Bordel j'ai raté ça ?



Bladrak a dit:


> Là, je viens d'arriver au boulot, après la fin de mes dernières vacances avant longtemps...
> 
> Et tout ce que j'ai à faire c'est traîner sur macGé


J'écris "Bosse un peu fainéant !!" à Blad


----------



## Mac*Gyver (24 Août 2009)

j'attends que l'Apple Store ouvre et lisant les commentaires frenetiques de mes congeneres :mouais:


----------



## havez (24 Août 2009)

SL ou iMac?

Bonne question 

Sinon, là je m'apprêter à aller commander un iMac pour un ami, mais le Store m'a dit d'attendre
qu'il ouvre


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> j'attends que l'Apple Store ouvre et lisant les commentaires frenetiques de mes congeneres :mouais:


 

T'as pas d'accent sur ton clavier ?
Flémard.


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

Comment qu'elle les casse les nioubs la Steph'


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> T'as pas d'accent sur ton clavier ?
> Flémard.



C'est pas "flemmard", plutôt?


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas "flemmard", plutôt?


 

Bravo.
J'aime me faire corriger. 
Ca change.


----------



## silvio (24 Août 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bravo.
> J'aime me faire corriger.



 Nan rien ....


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Comment qu'elle les casse les nioubs la Steph'


 
Carrément.
J'ai over confiance en moi depuis que je commence à trainer avec des modos qui m'offrent des bouteilles de pif.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Nan rien ....


Ah toi aussi? :love::rose:


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Nan rien ....


 


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah toi aussi? :love::rose:


 

Marrant ça : je tends une perche grosse comme celle de Mesnil et paf !
Bande de p'tits trous du cul.
:love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Carrément.
> J'ai over confiance en moi depuis que je commence à trainer avec des modos qui m'offrent des bouteilles de pif.



J'sais c'qu'il me reste à faire alors 

Au fait, on va pouvoir bloquer une date ? Ou j'laisse encore le choix dans la date ?


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ou j'laisse encore le choix dans la date ?


 
Quelle clâââsse.


----------



## kisbizz (24 Août 2009)

36° dehors a l'ombre , chez moi et devant mon ordi je ne sais pas mais j'ai chaud , tresssss chaud 

là je fond :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (24 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'sais c'qu'il me reste à faire alors
> 
> Au fait, on va pouvoir bloquer une date ? Ou j'laisse encore le choix dans la date ?



Parti comme c'est, je vais peut-être devoir me libérer...


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parti comme c'est, je vais peut-être devoir me libérer...


 
Ouais !
Reviens.

:love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parti comme c'est, je vais peut-être devoir me libérer...



Yaisse !


----------



## kisbizz (24 Août 2009)

mais je lance quand même la bouteille dans le forum:


_cherche un travail*  a Strasbourg ,dispo des que je donne ma   démission  , soit 3 mois de préavis 
_




*commerce , logistique .... ou tout autre metier sans savoir particulier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Août 2009)

Pourvu que Sonny ne passe pas par là...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'ai over confiance en moi depuis que je commence à trainer avec des modos qui m'offrent des bouteilles de pif.



Surtout quand elles sont over-bonnes.


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2009)

Qui est over bonne ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui est over bonne ?



Ta fille !


----------



## gKatarn (24 Août 2009)

Crétin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Crétin



Ouai. 

N'empêche que...


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ta fille !



j'imagine Dark Tintin avec des couettes


----------



## maiwen (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'imagine Dark Tintin avec des couettes



il a bien assez de cheveux pour ça  

mais il est pas blond ... ça marche pas


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> il a bien assez de cheveux pour ça
> 
> mais il est pas blond ... ça marche pas



j'aime que les brunettes, mais tu es une brunette aussi ?   (enfin les rouquines aussi :love: )


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'aime que les brunettes, mais tu es une brunette aussi ?   (enfin les rouquines aussi :love: )



... et les blondes, et les chatains-clairs, et les chatains-foncés, et les chauves, et les grisonantes, et les noiraudes, et les grandes, et les petites, et les minces, et les Suissesses, et les Belges, et les Togolaises, et les Australiennes, et les Japonaises, et les extra-terrestres, et les yeux verts, et les garçons, et les roues de secours, et les quatrièmes roues du char, et les casseroles, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les machines à laver, et les épagneuls à poils court, et les poissons rouges, et les baleines, et les 40 tonnes, et les A380, et les Nikon, et les Canon, et les Mac, et les admins, et les douanières, et les contractuelles, et les trombones à coulisse...

Oui oui Mackie.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ... et les blondes, et les chatains-clairs, et les chatains-foncés, et les chauves, et les grisonantes, et les noiraudes, et les grandes, et les petites, et les minces, et les Suissesses, et les Belges, et les Togolaises, et les Australiennes, et les Japonaises, et les extra-terrestres, et les yeux verts, et les garçons, et les roues de secours, et les quatrièmes roues du char, et les casseroles, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les machines à laver, et les épagneuls à poils court, et les poissons rouges, et les baleines, et les 40 tonnes, et les A380, et les Nikon, et les Canon, et les Mac, et les admins, et les douanières, et les contractuelles, et les trombones à coulisse...
> 
> Oui oui Mackie.



je note je note, attend que je prenne des cours de chant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je note je note, attend que je prenne des cours de chant



Tu veux pas continuer à nous faire de belles galettes ?

Je croyais que tu aimais cuisiner.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu veux pas continuer à nous faire de belles galettes ?



il faut chanter pour faire des galettes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut chanter pour faire des galettes



Ah non. Suffit juste d'être _toi_.


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut chanter pour faire des galettes


Apparemment nan !...


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Apparemment nan !...



poils aux dents


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Après ça ils s'occupent de moi..





maiwen a dit:


> avec un ceste de citron


...d'un gros citron...


----------



## mado (24 Août 2009)

Yep, et j'ai retrouvé mon dealer de gingembre et de rhum pour aller avec.

Et après on dit que les filles sont compliquées..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Yep, et j'ai retrouvé mon dealer de gingembre et de rhum pour aller avec.
> 
> Et après on dit que les filles sont compliquées..



Bah ui.
Un durcisseur de libitruc avec un liquide qui rend mou.

Vous savez pas ce que vous voulez. :sleep:


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah ui.
> Un durcisseur de libitruc avec un liquide qui rend mou.
> 
> Vous savez pas ce que vous voulez. :sleep:



un oeuf minimolet ?


----------



## mado (24 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah ui.
> Un durcisseur de libitruc avec un liquide qui rend mou.
> 
> Vous savez pas ce que vous voulez. :sleep:



Un peu d'indulgence.. Tu connais le contexte.
Moi je sais ce que je veux.

Et va te coucher !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Un peu d'indulgence.. Tu connais le contexte.
> Moi je sais ce que je veux.
> 
> Et va te coucher !



Tu m'as pas raconté d'histoire.


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Yep, et j'ai retrouvé mon dealer de gingembre et de rhum pour aller avec.
> 
> Et après on dit que les filles sont compliquées..


Toujours jalouse ?!...


----------



## tatouille (25 Août 2009)

mado a dit:


> Yep, et j'ai retrouvé mon dealer de gingembre et de rhum pour aller avec.
> 
> Et après on dit que les filles sont compliquées..



justement non et surtout quand on les fait boire

@tirhum tu devrais faire la meme image pour le lendemain matin juste inverse le citron et la tete


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ... et les blondes, et les chatains-clairs, et les chatains-foncés, et les chauves, et les grisonantes, et les noiraudes, et les grandes, et les petites, et les minces, et les Suissesses, et les Belges, et les Togolaises, et les Australiennes, et les Japonaises, et les extra-terrestres, et les yeux verts, et les garçons, et les roues de secours, et les quatrièmes roues du char, et les casseroles, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les bières, et les machines à laver, et les épagneuls à poils court, et les poissons rouges, et les baleines, et les 40 tonnes, et les A380, et les Nikon, et les Canon, et les Mac, et les admins, et les douanières, et les contractuelles, et les trombones à coulisse...
> 
> Oui oui Mackie.



  
Putain je l'ai immédiatement reconnu


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ...d'un gros citron...
> 
> http://pics.imagup.com/04/1251177814_mado006.jpg



Attention, hein ! pas de zeste déplacé ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

La je me demande si je vais changer de banque  la caisse d'épargne m'oblige a prendre rendez vous et me taper 30 minutes de discours commercial ... Pour changer l'adresse de l'un de mes comptes :rateau: Ecureuil de merde


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je me demande si je vais changer de banque  la caisse d'épargne m'oblige a prendre rendez vous et me taper 30 minutes de discours commercial ... Pour changer l'adresse de l'un de mes comptes :rateau: Ecureuil de merde



Ben, un écureuil "casse noisettes", what else ?


----------



## silvio (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je me demande si je vais changer de banque  la caisse d'épargne m'oblige a prendre rendez vous et me taper 30 minutes de discours commercial ... Pour changer l'adresse de l'un de mes comptes :rateau: Ecureuil de merde





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, un écureuil "casse noisettes", what else ?


Ben ouais, mais tu es sociétaire non ? donc indirectement tu as participé à la rédaction de ce discours commercial 
Autant te taper directement sur les noisettes (enfin .. je veux dire .. je rebondis quoi ) : économie de temps


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

j'ajouterai qu'ils m'ont aussi demander un bulletin de salaire :rateau: mais ils se sont vite raviser ... je pense qu'ils vont essayer de me vendre un crédit, 

je n'en vais sur  









pour faire chier mon banquier


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ajouterai qu'ils m'ont aussi demander un bulletin de salaire :rateau: mais ils se sont vite raviser ... je pense qu'ils vont essayer de me vendre un crédit,
> 
> je n'en vais sur
> 
> ...



Toi avoir grosses difficultés exprimer toi non ?


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

ne sachant pas dessiner et aimant bien les rébus, c'était le seul moyen de posté des fesses


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Je découvre la caravana obscura .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Août 2009)

Je regarde la pluie tomber sans discontinuer et les sapins du parc Montjuzet.


----------



## Selthis (25 Août 2009)

Je retrouve la joie de mon iMac 24' après 1 semaine d'absence pour le lecteur CD foutu 
Superbe accueil et service à iLife à Nîmes pour l'occasion, je suis franchement satisfait du SAV d'Apple


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

là j'écoute de la musique a fond avec un casque .... c'est cela ou le son insupportable d'un jeux a la con de guerre :mouais:


----------



## Baracca (25 Août 2009)

Selthis a dit:


> Je retrouve la joie de mon iMac 24' après 1 semaine d'absence pour le lecteur CD foutu
> Superbe accueil et service à iLife à Nîmes pour l'occasion, je suis franchement satisfait du SAV d'Apple



La je vois que certains ne sont pas satisfait de iLife a Montpellier, pour aller a celui de Nimes


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là j'écoute de la musique a fond avec un casque .... c'est cela ou le son insupportable d'un jeux a la con de guerre :mouais:



c'est très bien Call of Duty 4


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est très bien Call of Duty 4





meme pas c'est "alerte" truc machin :mouais: .....pc evidemment


----------



## itako (25 Août 2009)

Moi là, maintenant? des conneries sur photoshop.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

quel goût de merde  surtout que les leopards des neiges sont animaux asiatique


----------



## itako (25 Août 2009)

Oué, mais avec un camion américain ça change tout quand même.

Quen j'seré grand je sré redneck !


----------



## Selthis (25 Août 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> La je vois que certains ne sont pas satisfait de iLife a Montpellier, pour aller a celui de Nimes


En fait j'étudie a Montpellier mais l'été je suis chez mes parents à Nîmes, donc forcément plus pratique 
Mais je ne suis jamais allé à celui de Montpellier, dès la rentrée j'irai jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Moi là, maintenant? des conneries sur photoshop.



:affraid:


----------



## itako (25 Août 2009)

Sinon je collectionne les pins publicitaire aussi.


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

là je viens de finir la causette avec ma fille et enfin je vais faire reposer mes oreilles ...

le casque a changé de tete


----------



## rizoto (25 Août 2009)

Je lis la réponse d'un fabricant de mémoire suite à l'envoi d'une barrette pour échange. Barrette qui se révèle être un FAUX !!!


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

j'ai faim : est que je vais gober 2 tartines de quelque chose ou je passe directement au lit ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai faim : est que je vais gober 2 tartines de quelque chose ou je passe directement au lit ? :rateau:



mon lit t'attend


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2009)

Toi tu veux te faire gober le sauciflard&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mon lit t'attend



ici il y en a 3 plus le dvan , j'ai le choix


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> ici il y en a 3 plus le dvan , j'ai le choix



:love: gourmande va :love:


----------



## Baracca (25 Août 2009)

itako a dit:


> Sinon je collectionne les pins publicitaire aussi.



Tu ne ferais pas aussi la Tour Eiffel en allumettes par hasard


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

sinon je mate arte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

D'ailleurs, mercredi soir...

non, rien.

La maintenant, 'me faut au moins un 42 pieds et 2 barres à roues pour être à l'aise.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> :love: gourmande va :love:



Mouahahahahahahah !...


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2009)

non mackie, vraiment, ça vas pas être possible... trop moche


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non mackie, vraiment, ça vas pas être possible... trop moche



Jalouse   :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Jalouse   :love:


non non, tu dois me confondre avec Alèm


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non non, tu dois me confondre avec Alèm



mais laisse mon les oreillers frais


----------



## gKatarn (25 Août 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> La maintenant, 'me faut au moins un 42 pieds et 2 barres à roues pour être à l'aise.



C'est ton côté bling-bling qui ressort ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est ton côté bling-bling qui ressort ?



Non. Le clapoti-clapoti-flap.


----------



## Baracca (26 Août 2009)

Viens de me finir un petit Aristocrats (seulement envie d'un petit module ce soir) de chez Partagas avec un Rum Nation de 14 ans (un petit gout sucré fort sympathique) que je conseil


----------



## Bassman (26 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais laisse mon les oreillers frais



Traducteur !


----------



## Tam69 (26 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant... je viens de réserver SL sur proposition d'Apple...


----------



## kisbizz (26 Août 2009)

là je regrette de n'avoir pas coupé le téléphone  , maman reste fidèle a soi même depuis ma naissance :
être la première a me souhaiter mon anniversaire quitte a le faire a 6h de mat :rateau:


----------



## Tam69 (26 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je regrette de n'avoir pas coupé le téléphone  , maman reste fidèle a soi même depuis ma naissance :
> être la première a me souhaiter mon anniversaire quitte a le faire a 6h de mat :rateau:



Bon anniversaire alors !


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2009)

j'attrape un paquet de clopes et je file au boulot.


----------



## bompi (26 Août 2009)

Je modère dans une insupportable odeur de pâté industriel [cas du voisin de bureau qui mange en graissant son clavier.  ]
Ça me coupe l'appétit et pourtant j'avais faim :rateau:


----------



## Chaotik (26 Août 2009)

Je comate devant mon mac avec un bol de café (au lait, svp)... comprendre : j'émerge après une bonne grasse matinée


----------



## bompi (26 Août 2009)

Je croyais que tu matais quelque chose (quelqu'un ?) avec quelqu'un (quelque chose ?)

Grasse matinée. C'est bien la seule chose de gras que je m'autoriserais volontiers mais je n'en dispose pas en stock. Pas cool.


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ...d'un gros citron...


Suite à ce post...
"Il" a émis des doutes sur ma santé mentale !... 
Pourtant y'a pas de quoi la ramener; vu qu'il m'avait affirmé, je cite :
"Je ne me déplace sans mes deux citrons"... 
L'a l'air malin, tiens !...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2009)

Dis donc, il est monté comme un âne le Fab'Fab&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dis donc, il est monté comme un âne le Fab'Fab&#8230;


C'est pour faire le pendant avec les citrons...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Suite à ce post...
> "Il" a émis des doutes sur ma santé mentale !...
> Pourtant y'a pas de quoi la ramener; vu qu'il m'avait affirmé, je cite :
> "Je ne me déplace sans mes deux citrons"...
> L'a l'air malin, tiens !...



Juste pour préciser, je ne porte pas mes maillots de bains à la "Chirac Staïle", avec la ceinture sous les aisselles.


----------



## maiwen (26 Août 2009)

là je me dis que déjà repasser une chemise c'est chiant ... mais en plus quand elle est rayée, ça fait mal aux yeux  

comme je plains Fab'Fab


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste pour préciser, je ne porte pas mes maillots de bains à la "Chirac Staïle", avec la ceinture sous les aisselles.



Faut au moins ça pour soutenir tes citrons surdimensionnés


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Juste pour préciser, je ne porte pas mes maillots de bains à la "Chirac Staïle", avec la ceinture sous les aisselles.


Héhé©...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Là j'ai hâte d'avoir du temps pour lire Shutter Island :love:.


----------



## boodou (26 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là j'ai hâte d'avoir du temps pour lire Shutter Island :love:.



Te prends pas la tête il sort en film


----------



## kisbizz (26 Août 2009)

journée de m...de , anniversaire de m...de .... le boulot , l'huissier , l'avocat , le boulet et son petit  pain .... et demain sa recommence , le boulot, le tribunal , le boulet et je ne sais pas quoi encore ce qui va m'attendre  .... suis claquée là






ps: merci a tous :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> journée de m...de , anniversaire de m...de .... le boulot , l'huissier , l'avocat , le boulet et son petit  pain .... et demain sa recommence , le boulot, le tribunal , le boulet et je ne sais pas quoi encore ce qui va m'attendre  .... suis claquée là
> ps: merci a tous :love:


"Demain est un autre jour."
"A chaque jour suffit sa peine".

Ouais, bref, que des c*nneries, quoi.

_Carpe diem_ quand même, Princess.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

Là ? J'ai 16 ans.

:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là ? J'ai 16 ans.
> 
> :love:


Alors Bon Anniversaire !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là ? J'ai 16 ans.
> 
> :love:



On s'en beurre les lobes!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On s'en beurre les lobes!



Ton lobe, tu te le fous au plus profond de ton tympan.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Ton lobe, tu te le fous au plus profond de ton tympan.



Reste que tes 16 ans... J'en ai rien à carrer... et je dois pas être le seul... 
Vos vies de merde,
vos petits instants palpitants, 
ne passionnent que vous et quelques mongoliens partageant vos névroses à deux balles...

Vide... Vacuité et fatuité... Flatulences... Vous existez par vos gaz... :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, je découvre que les grandes marques de dentifrice se lancent dans la retouche photo&#8230; Finalement la consommation a du bon&#8230; Je peux retrouver mes succédanées de choix jusque sur mon écran&#8230; Et là, je suis sûr qu'elle fonctionnera cette pitin de pâte à blanchir qui ne fait que mousser dans ma bouche&#8230; Dans la vraie vie, j'ai les dents jaunes. Mais sur mes photos, je peux t'assurer qu'elles sont bien blanches&#8230;

Et comme un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul&#8230;




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vos vies de merde,
> vos petits instants palpitants,




&#8230;J'ai découvert que ce que je nommais naïvement un hypermarché, une galerie marchande,  vient de changer d'appellation&#8230; De la même manière que tous les produits labelisés qu'ils proposent, notre bon vieux centre de consommation a pris du galon. Il s'appelle maintenant un centre de culture&#8230; Je rêve&#8230;




> Vous existez par vos gaz... :sleep:




&#8230;Et notre vocabulaire&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

se demande un truc : les personnes qui bossent à la *C*aisse d'*A*llocations *F*amilliales, c'est comme les limaces. Elles doivent bien servir à quelque chose, mais à quoi ? :mouais::hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> se demande un truc : les personnes qui bossent à la *C*aisse d'*A*llocations *F*amilliales, c'est comme les limaces. Elles doivent bien servir à quelque chose, mais à quoi ? :mouais::hein:



À dépenser les sous de tes impôts ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À dépenser les sous de tes impôts ? :rateau:




Pas seulement, à envoyer du pognon aux bons reproducteurs comme ma pomme 

Stérile s'abstenir 



Par contre pour les limaces, j'en sais rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2009)

Oui, mais bon, si tu épluches les comptes, je pense que tu verra que le poste "allocations versées", c'est quand même loin d'atteindre le montant du poste "traitement* des agents" 



(*) Sont fonctionnaires, ils n'ont pas droit à un salaire, juste un "traitement"


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, si tu épluches les comptes, ...



déjà que j'épluche pas les patates, alors les comptes


----------



## mado (27 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, si tu épluches les comptes, je pense que tu verra que le poste "allocations versées", c'est quand même loin d'atteindre le montant du poste "traitement* des agents"



Là, je me dis que ces discours simplistes et réducteurs c'est vraiment fatigant.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Reste que tes 16 ans... J'en ai rien à carrer... et je dois pas être le seul...
> Vos vies de merde,
> vos petits instants palpitants,
> ne passionnent que vous et quelques mongoliens partageant vos névroses à deux balles...
> ...



Reste que tes commentaires utiles et tes talents d'écrivain en rogne... J'en ai carrément rien à carrer. Si t'en as rien à foutre de ce fil, pourquoi tu le lis encore ? Pourquoi tu t'y réponds encore ? 

:hein:


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2009)

Là je pense que dès qu'on vous laisse 5 minutes, l'engueulade ne met pas plus longtemps pour se pointer.
C'est amusant, car systématique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ... Pourquoi tu t'y réponds encore ? :hein:



Question de biodiversité virtuelle... 

Tu t'attends à quoi? À ce que ton post recueille des réactions et des réponses enthousiastes, unanimes et chaleureuses ?... Allons, allons... Tu es grand, maintenant.
Qu'en est-il des autres qui postent ici le même genre de petites tranches béates à longueur de journées, et qui sont plus vieux ?...
Il faudrait qu'à chaque fois ça ne récolte que des approbations, des congratulations ou au pire des silences ?...

Tst tst tst... Ici comme ailleurs, tu en auras toujours qui n'en n'ont rien à braire et qui te le feront savoir ou ressentir, d'une manière ou d'une autre... Ici ça passe par l'écrit. Ça s'affiche et ça reste visuellement (sauf effacement intempestif de la gente modératrice ... ), tout comme ce qui a occasionné la réaction, mais avec un impact inversement proportionnel en terme de déplaisir, certes, aux réactions auxquelles tu t'attendrais à la base...

Non, mais franchement... Vous vous attendez à quoi, en postant ici ?...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




Amok a dit:


> C'est amusant, car systématique...



N'est-ce pas?...
Quoique... Pas assez.


Et puisque je n'aimerais pas que tu croies à un quelconque acharnement, ça : 



pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Hélène.
> 
> On a échangé des lettres tout l'été. Fait monter le facteur en haut des plateaux du Cantal, ou au fin fond de la Bretagne. On s'est raconté nos vies. Reparlé des deux semaines formidables. On a parlé de tout et de rien. Des autres. Surtout des autres. J'étais certain que tu me considérai comme un ami. Un bon ami. Surtout depuis ce soir, au dessus du Bleymard, en Lozère. Et puis, là, soudainement, j'ai pris le bus. Le 9. Sous la pluie. Avec une amie. On a traversé la place de Jaude. Croisé des flics. Suivi un tram. Je suis passé chez elle. J'ai lu la lettre.
> 
> ...


tu remarqueras que je n'y touche jamais et que je ne me suis jamais fendu d'un "Rien à carrer"...
Même si je partage assez l'avis de Sonny, surtout concernant les gens de ton âge : 



sonnyboy a dit:


> Ô sublime colonnie de nases !!!
> 
> Sortez de chez vous et souriez à votre entourage...
> 
> ...



Je ne pose jamais mes sales pattes là où les gens ont investi un minimum d'émotion et de "talent" épistolaire...
Contrairement à ici, où on étale à loisirs de merdes laconiques...
Et quand à l'appellation navrante de "vénérable sage" qui orne de manière grotesque mon pseudo, et à laquelle tu faisais ailleurs allusion, tu sais désormais ce que j'en pense...

Amen.


----------



## boodou (27 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je pense que dès qu'on vous laisse 5 minutes, l'engueulade ne met pas plus longtemps pour se pointer.
> C'est amusant, car systématique...



Faut être un peu plus strict avec tes poussins l'Amok, une éducation trop laxiste ne mène à rien  

En même temps c'est plutôt sympa une petite escarmouche entre Patoch et l'Auvergne ; en effet cela peut avoir lieu ici sur un forum, virtuellement, sans conséquence. Mais dans la vraie vie, on imagine mal le gamin et le bonhomme physiquement face à face s'engueuler, non ?


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En même temps c'est plutôt sympa une petite escarmouche entre Patoch et l'Auvergne ; en effet cela peut avoir lieu ici sur un forum, virtuellement, sans conséquence. Mais dans la vraie vie, on imagine mal le gamin et le bonhomme physiquement face à face s'engueuler, non ?



on a bien vu des louves élever des bébés...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

Perso, je vous emmerde et j'vais enfin m'coucher comme une larve devant la télé 


(Et j'vous emmerde !)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Perso, je vous emmerde et j'vais enfin m'coucher comme une larve devant la télé
> 
> 
> (Et j'vous emmerde !)



Ta gueule, Cartman!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Perso, je vous emmerde et j'vais enfin m'coucher comme une larve devant la télé
> 
> 
> (Et j'vous emmerde !)



T'es rentré de ta teuf ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es rentré de ta teuf ?



Toujours vivant ou un bot ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es rentré de ta teuf ?



Apparemment 

Mais pourquoi a-t-il besoin de nous recouvrir de déjections pour s'endormir ? 

Z'ont de drôles d'habitudes les nouveaux djeunes :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5193943 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours vivant ou un bot ?



Ah , ah, ah, ah, stayin' alive, stayin' alive


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

> Je ne pose jamais mes sales pattes là où les gens ont investi un minimum d'émotion et de "talent" épistolaire...



C'est le but du fil.



> Contrairement à ici, où on étale à loisirs de merdes laconiques...



C'est le but du fil.



> Amen.







> En même temps c'est plutôt sympa une petite escarmouche entre Patoch et l'Auvergne ; en effet cela peut avoir lieu ici sur un forum, virtuellement, sans conséquence. Mais dans la vraie vie, on imagine mal le gamin et le bonhomme physiquement face à face s'engueuler, non ?



Virtuellement. Sans conséquence... Ah oui... 

La SNCM m'attend. 

Je vous laisse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> C'est le but du fil.



Certes... Mais dans ce cas, tu attaches beaucoup d'affection à tes déjections... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------




pierre-auvergne a dit:


> La SNCM m'attend.




   Oh, pinaise!
Je prends le maquis!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------




boodou a dit:


> En même temps c'est plutôt sympa une petite escarmouche entre Patoch et l'Auvergne...



En tout cas, il ne se laisse pas démonter comme ça, lui... Costaud, le marmot :style:


----------



## boodou (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas, il ne se laisse pas démonter comme ça, lui... Costaud, le marmot :style:



Normal, il arrête pas de bouffer des figatelli !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> La SNCM m'attend.
> 
> Je vous laisse.



Suffit les multi-pseudos.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> La SNCM m'attend.
> 
> Je vous laisse.



Si il pouvait couler avec le navire....


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> l'appellation navrante de "vénérable sage" qui orne de manière grotesque mon pseudo



Un mélange de la sagesse de de l'indien et de l'humanisme Franc-Maçon en quelque sorte... 
Le tout saupoudré de philo de comptoir :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Si il pouvait couler avec le navire....



Là, comment dire... j'ai pas saisi. Comme le motif de ton coup de boule de tout à l'heure. Et à vrai dire, ta maigre obole négative, je me la carre au cul, comme dirait l'autre... 

Et tu vois, ça a beau être virtuel... ça me laisse de marbre. Mais vraiment. J'en viens même à me demander ce que je fais là...



WebOliver a dit:


> Suffit les multi-pseudos.



:sleep:


----------



## maiwen (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Et tu vois, ça a beau être virtuel... ça me laisse de marbre. Mais vraiment. J'en viens même à me demander ce que je fais là...



d'où le poste ... logique.

ça commence à juste être chiant tout ça :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

[youtube]9nOYviJqBAI[/youtube]​


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Là, comment dire... j'ai pas saisi. Comme le motif de ton coup de boule de tout à l'heure. Et à vrai dire, ta maigre obole négative, je me la carre au cul, comme dirait l'autre...
> 
> Et tu vois, ça a beau être virtuel... ça me laisse de marbre. Mais vraiment. J'en viens même à me demander ce que je fais là...
> 
> ...




il s'en fout, il se le carre, mais ne peu s'empêcher de le relever, de le signaler et de se poser des questions vraiment trop connes comme "mais qu'est-ce que je fais là"...


des minables j'en ai vu, mais celui là il tiens le record depuis de je me suis inscrit sur MacG en 2000


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

C'est le post des insultes et pugilat ici j'ai l'impression...

Bon bah j'y vais de ma petite contribution alors.

bassman t'es qu'un gros Troll(eur) et gk espèce de vieux.

Wai j'ai pas peur je balance


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

Putain il a presque mon âge et il se prend tellement la tête qu'il écrit comme les autres emmerdeurs qui ont 40 balais pour se donner un air intelligent et mature... Si t'es pas content, casse-toi et on en parle plus ! :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Et pourquoi ça devrait toujours aux non contents de se casser et pas aux gens heureux ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

Vu l'écriture on pourrait croire que la réplique est super intéressante, profonde et tout... Et ben non !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vu l'écriture on pourrait croire que la réplique est super intéressante, profonde et tout... Et ben non !



Et pourquoi devrait-elle l'être ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Août 2009)

Un peu plus d'un an. 
Plus de 2000 messages. 
Des points discos au vert fixe. Plein de côtés positifs. 
Plein de membres sympas. 
Mais une petite quantité de chieurs qui estompent tout le reste. 
Ils ne se sont pas calmés. 
Critiquent ceux qui postent, démontent ceux qui s'attachent à progresser. 
Capables de vous descendre à propos d'une photo, alors qu'ils n'en postent pas. 
Et c'est avec plaisir ce soir que je vous quitte.
J'espère que je ne suis pas le seul à être de cet avis. 
J'espère que je ne serais pas le seul à demander à partir d'ici.

Pierre.

pierreauvergne@gmail.com


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

Ben là, j'ai la flemme de te répondre, vous me les brisez tous assez avec vos ptites guéguérres toujours sur le même schéma "qu'est ce qu'il est con, moi j'ai raison !", à mépriser et prouver à l'autre qu'il est inférieur,  j'vais pas rentrer dedans :sleep:


Allez, voilà on tape dans le dramatique "j'm'en vais à cause de certain, ils se reconnaitront", si t'es pas capable de faire abstraction de ceux qui te soulent pour rester avec ceux que t'aimes, bonne chance dans ta vie, et a++


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ...adresse mail...



Tu veux te faire spammer ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> des minables j'en ai vu, mais celui là il tiens le record depuis de je me suis inscrit sur MacG en 2000



SMG tout de même.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

[/COLOR]





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Un peu plus d'un an.
> Plus de 2000 messages.
> Des points discos au vert fixe. Plein de côtés positifs.
> Plein de membres sympas.
> ...


Mais oui, voilà... mais on vas pas pleurer sur qquchose d'aussi ridicule

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> SMG tout de même.



Aaaah oui quand même... mais ce ne serait pas le même malade ? ils l'on relaché à l'asile l'autre ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Utilise la fonction _ignorer cet utilisateur_ et basta&#8230;
À moins qu'il y ai autre chose&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Oui, partir comme un prince


----------



## Craquounette (27 Août 2009)

Ca commence à être aussi intéressant que "Mes plus belles photo" ici


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca commence à être aussi intéressant que "Mes plus belles photo" ici


Nan mais...
Tu s'rais pas pyromane, toi, un peu ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca commence à être aussi intéressant que "Mes plus belles photo" ici


Tu vas faire la grenouille qui ronronne  alors ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca commence à être aussi intéressant que "Mes plus belles photo" ici



Toi aussi tu as remarqué la bonne humeur qu'ils véhiculaient ? Reste pas trop longtemps tu pourrait te faire insulté dans pas longtemps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

*C'EST MON PIERRE AUVERGNE À MOI QUE J'AI!
ALORS FOUTEZ-LUI LA PAIX!!!*


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

Tiens !...
V'là l'pompier !... :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Ca sent bon le plastique


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5194456 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as remarqué la bonne humeur qu'ils véhiculaient ? Reste pas trop longtemps tu pourrait te faire insulté dans pas longtemps


Fout une paire de baffes à [Vezøul]Numerø41

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *C'EST MON PIERRE AUVERGNE À MOI QUE J'AI!
> ALORS FOUTEZ-LUI LA PAIX!!!*


eh bien t'iras te la faire ailleurs ta chèvre, pas besoin de beugler comme ça


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan mais...
> Tu s'rais pas pyromane, toi, un peu ?!...



C'est une grenouille, pas une salamandre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...eh bien t'iras te la faire ailleurs ta chèvre, pas besoin de beugler comme ça


Toi, tu ne fais rien qu'à parler mal de mon île et à médire sur ma sexualité!
Je ne t'aime pas et tu me rends le bar pénible!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *C'EST MON PIERRE AUVERGNE À MOI QUE J'AI!
> ALORS FOUTEZ-LUI LA PAIX!!!*




Bah bien sur...


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, tu ne fais rien qu'à parler mal de mon île et de médire sur ma sexualité!


Tu aimes les citrons ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Fout une paire de baffes à [Vezøul]Numerø41




Et la marmotte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bah bien sur...



Oui... Vous êtes pires que des chacaux! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Tu aimes les citrons ?!...



Toi non plus je ne t'aime pas... Tu as mauvais esprit!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Vous êtes pires que des chacaux!




Tu penses à des hyènes ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi non plus je ne t'aime pas... Tu as mauvais esprit!


J'en suis fort marri...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en suis fort marri...



Hé ben c'est bien fait!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'en suis fort marri...



Poil au zizi.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, tu ne fais rien qu'à parler mal de mon île et à médire sur ma sexualité!
> Je ne t'aime pas et tu me rends le bar pénible!



Eh oh Robinson, je ne fais que constater ta caprinophilie... et non médire.
Pareil pour ton cailloux. Nan mais bon faut que tu comprennes : on as déjà ici Vulcania, la foire du trône, Carla Bruni qui squatte et la rentrée litéraire en sus pour qu'on se tape cet espèce de Jurassik Park sur lequel tu es.

Si tu veux on t'envois le Doc... gratis le Diplodocus


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé ben c'est bien fait!


Soudard !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







WebOliver a dit:


> Poil au zizi.


F'rais-je des émules ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> F'rais-je des émules ?!...



Non, c'est nul.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... on as déjà ici Vulcania, la foire du trône, Carla Bruni qui squatte et la rentrée litéraire


'Tain! Quelle vie de merde!!!   



> Si tu veux on t'envois le Doc... gratis le Diplodocus



Heuuuuuuuuuu... J'ai du temps de réflexion ?...


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, c'est nul.


Ouf !... 
J'ai eu peur...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, c'est nul.



je me couche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! Quelle vie de merde!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heuuuuuuuuuu... J'ai du temps de réflexion ?...


T'as dix jours si le produit te conviens pas pour le... retourner :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Putain il a presque mon âge et il se prend tellement la tête qu'il écrit comme les autres emmerdeurs qui ont 40 balais pour se donner un air intelligent et mature... Si t'es pas content, casse-toi et on en parle plus ! :sleep:



Moi j'ai trouvé qu'il parlait plutôt bien pourtant !... 





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bah bien sur...



Infâme personnage !...  
Au fait, celui de l'autre jour est revenu à la charge ?... 
 :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

'tain chaton il a le droit d'être anonyme !!!    

Chaton, espèce d'enfoiré (oui j'ai le droit de t'insulter parce que ici on a le droit apparemment)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Au fait, celui de l'autre jour est revenu à la charge ?...
> :love:




C'était tellement pathétique que partir plus tôt boire entre amis m'a paru plus intéressant que l'humilier encore


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2009)

*PATOCH, MP !!!*


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2009)

'tain !...
L'a vraiment un problème, ce lapin (nain) !... :mouais:

:modo:


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> *PATOCH, MP !!!*


Et allllleeeeeezzzz, c'est la fête du slip ici ....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Te prends pas la tête il sort en film



Les deux 

Sinon je vois que vous avez fait pleins de choses 

Bonne soirée .


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2009)

la je me demande : que ce soit le CIC, le crédit agricole, LCL ou bien encore la banque postale, eux me demandes qu'une pièce d'identité et un justificatif de domicile pour ouvrir un compte ... pourquoi alors la caisse d'épargne me demande un plus un bulletin de salaire et des relevés de compte (alors que je suis client chez eux !!!!! ) ... pour changer d'agence un compte ?!

pfffff


----------



## boodou (27 Août 2009)

J'aime bien cette ambiance pré-rentrée, c'est sympa.


----------



## jugnin (27 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la je me demande : que ce soit le CIC, le crédit agricole, LCL ou bien encore la banque postale, eux me demandes qu'une pièce d'identité et un justificatif de domicile pour ouvrir un compte ... pourquoi alors la caisse d'épargne me demande un plus un bulletin de salaire et des relevés de compte (alors que je suis client chez eux !!!!! ) ... pour changer d'agence un compte ?!
> 
> pfffff



Parce qu'eux, ils te connaissent déjà.


----------



## Bassman (27 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Parce qu'eux, ils te connaissent déjà.



On avait dit que c'était ma blague ça 

Tant pis, je te ferais déshériter de ta soeur !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pourquoi alors la caisse d'épargne me demande un plus un bulletin de salaire et des relevés de compte (alors que je suis client chez eux !!!!! ) ... pour changer d'agence un compte ?!
> 
> pfffff



Parce que tes noisettes c'est leur affaire


----------



## kisbizz (27 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ca commence à être aussi intéressant que "Mes plus belles photo" ici



donc je peux poster mes tofs ici ?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Août 2009)

Euh, non


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2009)

Je pense qu'on devrait peut être refermer ce fil&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh, non


bah si... elles illustrerons le sujet

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h33 ----------




Grug a dit:


> Je pense qu'on devrait peut être refermer ce fil&#8230;


trop tard, fallais v'nir durant la bataille


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je pense qu'on devrait peut être refermer ce fil



Oh !!! C'est dommage, je commençais à le trouver super intéressant


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2009)

Je fais le maximum pour entrer dans le Top 3 de mon fil merdeux et enfin pouvoir dire du mal de moi


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5194842 a dit:
			
		

> Oh !!! C'est dommage, je commençais à le trouver super intéressant


Meuh non... il dit ça.... mais... il en mêne pas large le sushi


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Je pense qu'on devrait peut être refermer ce fil&#8230;


Oh nan&#8230; 


da capo a dit:


> Je fais le maximum pour entrer dans le Top 3 de mon fil merdeux et enfin pouvoir dire du mal de moi


Ça va pas être facile&#8230;


----------



## itako (27 Août 2009)

Je vais configurer du périphérique midi.

Ptite question au passage, écouter la radio en streaming sur l'iphone ça bouffe le forfait ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Août 2009)

A 23h15 :



itako a dit:


> Ptite question au passage, écouter la radio en streaming sur l'iphone ça bouffe le forfait ?



il est 23h52. Alors ça bouffe le forfait ou pas ? Tu dois avoir un élément de réponse maintenant


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu aimes les citrons ?!...



C'est pas les figues ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas les figues ?


En fruit sec ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2009)

Je me casse de chez moi et je laisse l'emmerdeuse derrière, j'vais aller fêter mon annif' entre potes et en boisson


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je me casse de chez moi et je laisse l'emmerdeuse derrière, j'vais aller fêter mon annif' entre potes et en boisson



Fils d'alcoolique :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Août 2009)

D'alcoolique*s*


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2009)

je comble le jetlag dans un business center


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

Je me prépare à enfumer l'immeuble avec un nuage opaque qui ne devrait plus laisser aucunes traces de vie... concernant les puces tout du moins.


*SALOPERIES !!*


----------



## boodou (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me prépare à enfumer l'immeuble avec un nuage opaque qui ne devrait plus laisser aucunes traces de vie... concernant les puces tout du moins.
> 
> 
> *SALOPERIES !!*




*T'es vraiment qu'un pouilleux ! ouh le pouilleux, ouh le pouilleux !!!*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me prépare à enfumer l'immeuble avec un nuage opaque qui ne devrait plus laisser aucunes traces de vie... concernant les puces tout du moins.
> 
> 
> *SALOPERIES !!*



Il se déroule où ton concours de pet ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me prépare à enfumer l'immeuble avec un nuage opaque qui ne devrait plus laisser aucunes traces de vie... concernant les puces tout du moins.
> 
> 
> *SALOPERIES !!*



Pas très bio tout ça
Ni très équitable pour les puces.


----------



## boodou (28 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas très bio tout ça
> Ni très équitable pour les puces.



Renseigne-toi au lieu d'accuser les gens et de dire des conneries !   

Tueries bio PAR ICI 
(un extrait : _"traiter des chattes jeunes et vagabondes sans nuire à leur santé"_ )


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> (un extrait : _"traiter des chattes jeunes et vagabondes sans nuire à leur santé"_ )



Voilà ! C'est ça que je veux faire quand je serais grand !!!


----------



## boodou (28 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Voilà ! C'est ça que je veux faire quand je serais grand !!!



T'es déjà grand bordel !!! S'agirait de s'y mettre au lieu de scotcher devant un ordi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Août 2009)

Pour un troll il est un peu petit quand même


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je me prépare à enfumer l'immeuble avec un nuage opaque qui ne devrait plus laisser aucunes traces de vie...



T'as bouffé du cassoulet?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Août 2009)

Oui et une choucroute en dessert


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Deux lettres : WE

Merci de votre compréhension et je souhaite qu'il soit bon pour vous .


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2009)

Je masterise mon snow leopard pour l'installer depuis un disque dur


----------



## tirhum (28 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je masterise mon snow leopard pour l'installer depuis un disque dur


Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



C'est quand même plus sympa qu'un ciné.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis !!!... :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



Là, maintenant, je me lance dans le pixel-art, histoire de replonger en enfance


----------



## teo (28 Août 2009)

Là je me dis que c'est l'heure pour un casa&#8230; y'a plus le palmier mais la vue est quand même toujours sympa


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2009)

@Khyu : il y a des vendeurs de DVD pirate dans le métro pour ça


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> *T'es vraiment qu'un pouilleux ! ouh le pouilleux, ouh le pouilleux !!!*



D'accord... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5195507 a dit:
			
		

> Il se déroule où ton concours de pet ?



Je vois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas très bio tout ça
> Ni très équitable pour les puces.



De mieux en mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bassman a dit:


> "traiter des chattes jeunes et vagabondes sans nuire à leur santé"
> 
> Voilà ! C'est ça que je veux faire quand je serais grand !!!



Cette phrase m'a fait quelque chose aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Nan mais sinon vous faîtes vraiment de la fumée quand vous lâchez des caisses ?? 
Trop cool


----------



## kisbizz (28 Août 2009)

savais pas moi que les puces il faut les enfumer .... sa marche aussi pour les puces des arbres ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> savais pas moi que les puces il faut les enfumer .... sa marche aussi pour les puces des arbres ?



Bah l'avantage de la fumée, c'est que tu laisses 4h et qu'elle va dans les moindres recoins. Tu calfeutres tout et elles y passent toutes. Moi ce sont des puces de "planchers" apparemment.


----------



## kisbizz (28 Août 2009)

donc ne sont pas le mêmes qui infectent mon basilic ... je me vois mal enfermer mon basilic au placard et l'enfumer ... le pôôôvre !!!


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2009)

là ménant, je regarde ça : 

[YOUTUBE]edaJP3Lp0Gg[/YOUTUBE]


entendu dans un épisode de _It's always sunny in Philadelphia_ ... 

:larmauzyeux:


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2009)

la je matte Tracks sur Arte


----------



## boodou (28 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah l'avantage de la fumée, c'est que tu laisses 4h et qu'elle va dans les moindres recoins. Tu calfeutres tout et elles y passent toutes. Moi ce sont des puces de "planchers" apparemment.



Alors toi les morpions t'appelle ça des "puces de plancher"  

Et c'est quoi ces histoires de fumette en guise de solution ? :mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (28 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> là ménant, je regarde ça :
> 
> entendu dans un épisode de _It's always sunny in Philadelphia_ ...
> 
> :larmauzyeux:



:afraid:

:love:

Je savais pas que c'était un type de 21 ans avec un _superbe_ déhanché qui chantait _ça_...
(C'est moi ou niveau voix/physique ça colle pas?)



macinside a dit:


> la je matte Tracks sur Arte



Ah, ça a reprit...


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2009)

aujourd'hui on m'a qualifiée de vieille/pas djeun's à peu près trois fois ... là mes voisins du dessous (des étudiants donc) font la fête ... emile et image ... nuit de folie ... 

z'avez pas une hache ? ... ou des boule quies hein. ... au pire :casse:

oh ! cassedédi à lumai, WebO et Stargaze : besoin de rien envie de twaahaaaa ...


... :sleep:


----------



## divoli (29 Août 2009)

Même souci, vu que les casse-couilles d'à coté ont décidé de considérer tout le quartier comme une discothèque...


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> aujourd'hui on m'a qualifiée de vieille/pas djeun's à peu près trois fois ... là mes voisins du dessous (des étudiants donc) font la fête ... emile et image ... nuit de folie ...
> 
> z'avez pas une hache ? ... ou des boule quies hein. ... au pire :casse:
> 
> ...


Vieille et aigrie en plus


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Août 2009)

Laissez nous faire la fête !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ... Moi ce sont des puces de "planchers" apparemment.



M'ouais... Puces au plancher, araignées au plafond... T'es décidément tout niqué, toi...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Août 2009)

je post ce message. hop fini


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'ouais... Puces au plancher, araignées au plafond... T'es décidément tout niqué, toi...


 
Tu me l'ôtes de la bouche.


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu me l'ôtes de la bouche.



C'est dégueulasse !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est dégueulasse !



Oui, mais c'est ça, le tantrisme...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> aujourd'hui on m'a qualifiée de vieille/pas djeun's à peu près trois fois ... là mes voisins du dessous (des étudiants donc) font la fête ... emile et image ... nuit de folie ...
> 
> z'avez pas une hache ? ... ou des boule quies hein. ... au pire :casse:
> 
> ...



un gros coup de marteau dans le mur suffira  sinon tu n'a qu'a avoir de pire gout de chiote ce soir  5h de danse des canards suffiront


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2009)

Un jour quand j'étais encore petit, mon officier traitant me disait ironique à propos du mariage: "ah, vous vous mariez? Contre qui?"
C'est marrant comme dix ans plus tard cette phrase prend du sens...

Là, je me dis que les gens devraient s'occuper de leur merde avant de vouloir décrotter chez les autres...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

sinon ma maman veut aller voir Julien Clerc a la fête a l'huma avec moi, j'aurai pas du lui dire que j'avais une accréditation


----------



## golondrina (29 Août 2009)

où je sois aller pour me présenter
Help !


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

golondrina a dit:


> où je sois aller pour me présenter
> Help !



Chez moi


----------



## golondrina (29 Août 2009)

et ça commence bien... je commence par m' emmêler les doigts...

je voulais écrire "où je DOIS" aller, bien sûr


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

ben chez moi quoi


----------



## golondrina (29 Août 2009)

attends que je me sois présentée... après, ton invitation ne tiendra peut-être plus !
En attendant, je vais continuer à chercher...


----------



## maiwen (29 Août 2009)

golondrina a dit:


> et ça commence bien... je commence par m' emmêler les doigts...
> 
> je voulais écrire "où je DOIS" aller, bien sûr




y'a là : *Présentez-vous*


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

golondrina a dit:


> attends que je me sois présentée... après, ton invitation ne tiendra peut-être plus !
> En attendant, je vais continuer à chercher...



3 posts et déjà un brin d'humour


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il suffit de parler de soi au féminin pour ferrer le macinside&#8230;


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

même pas, la je viens de découvrir que le bar a coté du boulot faisais demain un dimanche "naked" :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> même pas, la je viens de découvrir que le bar a coté du boulot faisais demain un dimanche "naked" :mouais:



Vas y mackie, fonce


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Je distribue du "béotien" à toutes les sauces.


----------



## FlnY (29 Août 2009)

je regarde die hard 4 pour la 10000ème fois au mois

^^


----------



## jugnin (29 Août 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> je regarde die hard 4 pour la 10000ème fois au mois
> 
> ^^



Et t'as toujours pas compris l'intrigue ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et t'as toujours pas compris l'intrigue ?



C'est le seul Blu-ray qu'il possède :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Je me suis coupé avec un rasoir électrique, quel con .


----------



## golondrina (29 Août 2009)

merci macinside et maiwen...
ça y est, je me suis présentée
et si vous allez voir ma prose, vous y verrez aussi pourquoi je n' y arrivais pas   

va falloir que ça change, j' vous l' dis....


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je me suis coupé avec un rasoir électrique, quel con .



Ça, c'est parce que tu te rases à 18h49... Trop bien réveillé sûrement...


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2009)

Là je me dis qu'il y a un mec chez (bip) qui ne sait pas ce qui l'attend lundi.

Disque externe acheté il y a plus de 15 jours, besoin urgent, donc surcoût envoi Chronopost. Le disque a fonctionné 10 minutes avant de tomber en carafe.

Quasiment une semaine pour arriver à joindre quelqu'un au SAV. Retour a mes frais, 18 &#8364;. Une semaine chez eux. Donc déjà deux semaines de perdues. Je note avec précision la panne (les têtes qui déconnent, le disque se "démonte" seul). Je précise aussi :_ à bien tester, besoin urgent en production_. Un pseudo technicien change l'alim... Ah bon ? L'alim ? C'est quoi le rapport ? Bon, le mec doit savoir ce qu'il fait...

Retour aujourd'hui par poste "normale", je lance une copie de 6 heures. Tout va bien, les fichiers sont bien copiés. J'éteins.
Redémarrage 1/2 heure plus tard : disque HS qui ne monte pas sur le bureau.

Je vais en tuer un, au hasard. En tout cas, hors de question que je paie à nouveau 18 &#8364; d'expédition et que je me fade 15 jours d'attente. Au pire j'attends de monter sur Paris pour aller foutre la zone dans le magasin comme jamais il n'ont vu ca.


----------



## boodou (29 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Au pire j'attends de monter sur Paris pour aller foutre la zone dans le magasin comme jamais il n'ont vu ca.



Et tu irais quel jour a priori ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2009)

Le 19 septembre ?!...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

@ amok : je vend des disque LaCie


----------



## boodou (29 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le 19 septembre ?!...



poil au  membre ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le 19 septembre ?!...


 
Bonne idée tiens.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

@ macinside : et ça vaut combien un accessoire pour racker les d2 chez toi ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bonne idée tiens.


À vot' service !...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

Je regarderai lundi
je pensai en prendre un pour mes 3 D2


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je regarderai lundi
> je pensai en prendre un pour mes 3 D2



Du coup, la commande groupée peut faire baisser encore plus le tarif ?


----------



## boodou (29 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, la commande groupée peut faire baisser encore plus le tarif ?



Un DD chacun pour le 19


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Là, j'ai reçu mon Avis d'imposition. Ils me donnent 577 euros....


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis qu'il y a un mec chez (bip) qui ne sait pas ce qui l'attend lundi.
> 
> Disque externe acheté il y a plus de 15 jours, besoin urgent, donc surcoût envoi Chronopost. Le disque a fonctionné 10 minutes avant de tomber en carafe.
> 
> ...



Et tu as bien raison... 
Déjà, au prix qu'ils font payer les envois : tarif Colissimo tout public, alors que, comme toutes les entreprises, ils ont, ils peuvent avoir des tarifs spéciaux (moins chers). J'ai fait deux, trois commandes chez eux... Puis terminé, plus rien, depuis plus de deux ans...


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, j'ai reçu mon Avis d'imposition. Ils me donnent 577 euros....



bien  tu m'en donnera 250


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, j'ai reçu mon Avis d'imposition. Ils me donnent 577 euros....



C'est exactement ce qu'ils me prennent en plus cette année. 
Tu veux pas que je leur dise que je te les donne directement, ce sera plus simple ?


----------



## JPTK (29 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> (biiiiip), c'est terminé.



Dommage c'est pourtant globalement les meilleures je trouve.


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2009)

je snow leopoardise mon mini et son 20 "


----------



## Baracca (29 Août 2009)

Là maintenant, suspendre l'activité de mon Mac, aller me gargariser la gorge d'un petit Springbank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et prendre un bol d'air accompagné d'un 46 des frères H.UPMANN


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

Là? Je navigue sur MacGé, je converse par SMS avec une très bonne amie et j'écoute Mike & the Mecanics.
Et je nettoie ma Mighty Mouse.
Et j'ai Time Machine qui sauvegarde tranquille&#8230;


Ahhh&#8230;C'est Bernard Lavilliers qui passe maintenant.
Je regarde 24 heures chrono et je mange!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Août 2009)

J'attends


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

A cette heure c'est sûrement un lapin


----------



## GroDan (30 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Là je me dis qu'il y a un mec chez _rebip_ qui ne sait pas ce qui l'attend lundi.
> 
> Disque externe acheté il y a plus de 15 jours, besoin urgent, donc surcoût envoi Chronopost. Le disque a fonctionné 10 minutes avant de tomber en carafe.
> 
> ...



Ouais, tu fais comme moi, t'achéte plus cher à la boutique de ton quartier, comme ça t'as pas besoin de te fader des frais de réexpédition ou de monter chez les sauvages. Tu peux aller directement aller leur péter la vitrine en sortant de chez toi !
Heu, sinon, moi, en ce moment, je fais de le facturation, celle que j'ai pas faite avant de partir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Ouais, tu fais comme moi, t'achéte plus cher à la boutique de ton quartier



Quand t'es dans le désert, depuis trop longtemps, tu te demandes à qui ça sert &#8230; comme lui la "boutique de ton quartier", elle doit bien être à 150 ou 200 Km de chez toi 

(Pascal, si tu nous r'garde )




Cela dit, le problème, ça pourrait bien ne pas être bip bip, mais la poste, vu que depuis quelques temps, les colis, c'est plus "en sacs" qu'ils sont transportés, mais "en vrac", et les camions sont chargés "à la pelleteuse", alors, des petites bricoles fragiles comme un disque dur, ça pourrait bien ne pas trop aimer


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

J'ai même ça en vidéo si tu veux Pascal 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------

Sinon pour avoir déjà re&#263;u un disque dur interne commander chez bip bip bip, je pense que le tort est partager (DD reçu dans une envellope bulle : rateau: )


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> re&#263;u



Là tout de suite, Après une faute par mot, il nous invente "une faute par lettre" !

Mackie, le C cédille, la cédille, c'est en dessous, qu'il faut la mettre, pas au dessus ! 

Mais jusqu'où s'arrêtera-t-il ? :mouais:


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

C'est la faute du précieux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là tout de suite, Après une faute par mot, il nous invente "une faute par lettre"



Une phrase sans faute, aussi courte soit la phrase, n'est pas possible avec mackie, il fallait bien qu'il en fasse une. Marque de fabrique oblige


----------



## kisbizz (30 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> @ amok : je vend des disque LaCie



la brique lego ? :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Août 2009)

Là, j'ai les doigts défoncé après avoir bossé Asturias d'Albeniz


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> après avoir bossé


----------



## teo (30 Août 2009)

Je me tate pour acheter _Myst_ pour mon iPhone. Mais bon, un peu cher quand même pour un truc dont j'ai encore les cd et que je n'ai jamais réussi à terminer  Je vais tâcher de rentabiliser _The Deep_ d'abord&#8230;
7000e, je peux m'améliorer


----------



## kisbizz (30 Août 2009)

et moi je me défonce la tête pour savoir pourquoi je ne peux pas envoyer du courrier via mail...
ralbol ... surtout que parfois mail arrive bien a les envoyer , toujours avec les même paramètres , sans aucun changement  .... mais les envois sont souvent ceux que j'expedie en  test et pas ceux  que  j' ai besoin d'envoyer  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

Je me dis que le cinéma français n'est peut-être pas mort, le cinéma tout court en fait.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2009)

La...
Heuu je navigue sur macge avec l'iPhone...!
Et je vous file ma nouvelle page d'acceuil Safari:
http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/welcome/


----------



## itako (30 Août 2009)

J'essaye de faire revenir western digital de  :rateau:	d'entre les morts pour entamer une save Time M.


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2009)

Je bénis l'administration de l'école d'avoir marqué Prénom au lieux de Prénom*s*


----------



## shenrone (30 Août 2009)

La tout de suite je me demande quand Apple fera la prochaine upgrade du MBA avec les 4go de ram et un core2duo à 2,53ghz que je puisse craquer....

...en gros je bave devant la page du air sur le site de la pomme....

... en écoutant Muse


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Août 2009)

là, je médite sur la faculté de certains à brosser dans le sens du poil... jamais eu autant de "mots doux" de certains anciens collègues et autres "relations de travail" (sans parler de ce cabinet de recrutement de daube !) depuis que j'ai fais un gros bras d'honneur au département "fusions et acquisitions" de ces gros cons de ricains...   :love:

La vie est pleine de surprise... et je ne gâche pas mon plaisir... petit, petit, petit..... :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2009)

Cette nuit j'ai rêvé d'un groupe avec des membres de macg, c'était vraiment marrant.
Bassman à la basse évidemment dans un genre Cliff Burton, j'étais bluffé, Macinside dans des espèces des percussions tintements genre xylophone très typées asiatiques  Il était très minutieux, avec pleins d'instruments différents, très drôle  A la guitare je sais pas qui c'était et la batterie j'ai un trou, dommage... Le tout rendait pas mal, rien de très novateur mais bon quand même, une espèce de Tortoise


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> la brique lego ? :love:



yes


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2009)

De retour de festival... 


:sleep:


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> De retour de festival...
> 
> 
> :sleep:



et ta encore de la force dans les doigts ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et ta encore de la force dans les doigts ?


Tu veux une baffe ?!...


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2009)

juste un doigt


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

Là, j'écoute la radio et attends un flash spécial qui va nous annoncer qu'un employé de beeeeep s'est défénestré suite à un coup de fil hargneux d'un client mécontent et vaguement remonté


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là, j'écoute la radio et attends un flash spécial qui va nous annoncer qu'un employé de bip bip s'est défénestré suite à un coup de fil hargneux d'un client mécontent et vaguement remonté



Pas de quoi crier "_Au loup_"...



Ah si, en fait.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là, j'écoute la radio et attends un flash spécial qui va nous annoncer qu'un employé de rebebip s'est défénestré suite à un coup de fil hargneux d'un client mécontent et vaguement remonté



Déjà il a du lire le mail envoyé samedi et qui commençait par "_vous vous foutez de ma gueule_ ?"


Déjà, un disque neuf qui ne fonctionne que 10 minutes, je trouve ca inacceptable de le réparer et non pas de la changer. Ensuite, quand ca arrive, que le client précise que c'est du matos de production, et que ca lui a couté 18 euros de retour, tu fais gaffe a ce que tu fais. Tu lis ce qu'il a pris le temps de préciser concernant les "symptomes" de la panne. Puis, tu testes le matériel avant de le renvoyer. Enfin, je pense... En tout cas, si je bossais comme ca avec mes clients, il y a longtemps que je pointerais (ah, non, merde, je n'y ai même pas droit !). Alors il y a des jours où j'en ai plein le cul de voir que le niveau d'exigence que l'on a envers moi n'est pas appliqué ailleurs.


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Déjà il a du lire le mail envoyé samedi et qui commençait par "_vous vous foutez de ma gueule_ ?"


Là je note que l'école de modération macgéenne, département psychologie appliquée, n'usurpe pas sa réputation&#8230;


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Là je note que l'école de modération macgéenne, département psychologie appliquée, n'usurpe pas sa réputation&#8230;



Tout à fait : j'aurais pu directement leur dire ce que je pensais ! 

Le pire, c'est que leurs produits sont bons ! j'en ai plusieurs qui tournent sans soucis ! J'ai du tomber sur le stagiaire, là !


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tout à fait : j'aurais pu directement leur dire ce que je pensais !
> 
> Le pire, c'est que leurs produits sont bons ! j'en ai plusieurs qui tournent sans soucis ! J'ai du tomber sur le stagiaire, là !


ouais mais faut dire que tu as une licence en diplomatie, ça aide du coup


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais mais faut dire que tu as une licence en diplomatie, ça aide du coup



Mon expérience vis à vis de ce genre de souci m'indique que cela ne sert à rien. J'ai été plus que cool lors du premier problème (c_a fait une semaine que j'essaie de vous joindre par mail et téléphone_ ! / _Ah oui, mais nous sommes en août_ ![SIC]). Maintenant, les aller-retour à 18 euros pour un disque qui n'a jamais fonctionné (ca je peux comprendre, c'est de la mécanique et ca peut arriver), et ne fonctionne toujours pas 3 semaines après l'achat (là je comprends moins), j'ai la psychologie qui commence à patiner comme sur un grand 8 de fête foraine. d'autant que j'ai super besoin de ce matos !!!!


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ...j'ai la psychologie qui commence à patiner comme sur un grand 8 de fête foraine...



C'est vrai que les grands 8 du sud ont une fâcheuse tendance à rester en rade me semble-t-il


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mon expérience vis à vis de ce genre de souci m'indique que cela ne sert à rien. J'ai été plus que cool lors du premier problème (c_a fait une semaine que j'essaie de vous joindre par mail et téléphone_ ! / _Ah oui, mais nous sommes en août_ ![SIC]). Maintenant, les aller-retour à 18 euros pour un disque qui n'a jamais fonctionné (ca je peux comprendre, c'est de la mécanique et ca peut arriver), et ne fonctionne toujours pas 3 semaines après l'achat (là je comprends moins), j'ai la psychologie qui commence à patiner comme sur un grand 8 de fête foraine. d'autant que j'ai super besoin de ce matos !!!!



Beaucoup de mousse pour poster ses photos de vacances à l'horizon pas droit


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Beaucoup de mousse pour poster ses photos de vacances à l'horizon pas droit



Et au sténopé !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Je maudit les managers qui en ont de toutes petites


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199150 a dit:
			
		

> Je maudit les managers qui en ont de toutes petites



Bassman n'est pas manager !


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bassman n'est pas manager !



Et j'en ai une énorme. CQFD.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et j'en ai une énorme. CQFD.



Une seule ?


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Et tu n'as pas de sacoches sur ta moto : c'est juste une illusion d'optique.


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et j'en ai une énorme. CQFD.





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199166 a dit:
			
		

> Une seule ?



Le troll n'a qu'une seule mouche et elle est énorme


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Je ne suis pas très au fait de l'anatomie des trolls


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ouais mais faut dire que tu as une licence en diplomatie, ça aide du coup


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Lorsque j'aurais l'occase de te croiser, Bassou, je ne vais pas me gêner pour jouer un peu avec ce merveilleux gadget qui nous tous mis les poignets dans un état lamentable et coloré. Ceux de moins de 30 ans ne doivent pas connaître...  
Ca changera du supplice de l'ipod 




Tac tac tac tac tacatacatacatac ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------

je ne porte jamais de short, Monsieur Grug. _*Jamais*_ !


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2009)

Où ça? Je n'en vois que 3! (je parlais des Diplomates... mais Amok s'est inséré avec ses boules, du coup ma remarque ne correspond plus à rien)

(je suis le fils de r e m y)

Bon juste pour vous passer un petit salut de mon père qui n'a pas le temps de se connecter à MacG en ce moment mais qui espère pouvoir revenir d'ici quelques semaines si tout va bien!
(en ce moment, c'est tout juste si il a le temps d'allumer son Mac... c'est moi qui me charge de faire les mises à jour système sauf pour Snow Leopard, je vais attendre qu'il soit un peu plus disponible)

NB: j'ai choisi ce fil de discussion car je suppose que tous les Piliers de MacG s'y retrouvent régulièrement et je crois que c'est sur ce fil que mon père avait récupéré l'image qui lui sert depuis d'avatar.... euh, quand j'ai posté tout à l'heure, le fil s'appelait Les piliers du Bar, et maintenant il s'appelle "Vous faites quoi maintenant" ???)


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Je connais bien, et pourtant je n'ai pas encore 30 ans. En revanche, ca ne pends pas assez pour pouvoir faire pareil avec moi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




Grug a dit:


>



Après les experts Miami, Les diplomates Macgé


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> ...dessin de trois moucherons...​


Bras cassés, oui !...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2009)

Là, je suis tombé sur _Plus belle la vie_, sur la télévision suisse. Non, mais sérieux, c'est à gerber ce truc!  :sick:


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Oui, mais ça nous touche plus que les séries américaines, qui pourtant, sont tout aussi pathétiques, du coup, on trouve ça encore plus nazes.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là, je suis tombé sur _Plus belle la vie_, sur la télévision suisse. Non, mais sérieux, c'est à gerber ce truc!  :sick:



sur la TSR ??!!! :affraid:

Déjà qu'ils nous on refilé Johnny!!!


----------



## pickwick (31 Août 2009)

Les goûts et les couleurs cela ne se discute pas....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Les bouzes on sait les exporter


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> sur la TSR ??!!! :affraid:
> 
> Déjà qu'ils nous on refilé Johnny!!!



Ouais, avant le TJ.  

Tiens, la correspondante à Berne de la TSR est intervenue en direct au TJ.  (Amok   )



Bassman a dit:


> Oui, mais ça nous touche plus que les séries américaines, qui pourtant, sont tout aussi pathétiques, du coup, on trouve ça encore plus nazes.



Je sais pourquoi j'ai plus de vraie télé.



pickwick a dit:


> Les goûts et les couleurs cela ne se discute pas....



Quand c'est de la merde, c'est de la merde et pis c'est tout.  Mais on peut aimer ça, oui.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quand c'est de la merde, c'est de la merde et pis c'est tout.  Mais on peut aimer ça, oui.




Je ne vous autorise pas, Monsieur l'hélvète, à critiquer la fierté de la production audiovisuelle marseillaise !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vous autorise pas, Monsieur l'hélvète, à critiquer la fierté de la production audiovisuelle marseillaise !!!!!



Tu dis ça parce que t'as sûrement un rôle de figurant dans un des épisodes&#8230;


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vous autorise pas, Monsieur l'hélvète, à critiquer la fierté de la production audiovisuelle marseillaise !!!!!



voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux



Tourné par des parigots...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que t'as sûrement un rôle de figurant dans un des épisodes



Absolument pas, hélas : vu les cailles qui y traînent, les longues heures entre les prises sont sûrement moins pénibles que de faire la queue à la sécu !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux





jugnin a dit:


> Tourné par des parigots...



Voilà le problème, ils ont tout fait à l'envers


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Absolument pas, hélas : vu les cailles qui y traînent, les longues heures entre les prises sont sûrement moins pénibles que de faire la queue à la sécu !



Monsieur est donc un fidèle connaisseur de ladite série.


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux



La prochaine fois que tu passes par ici, fais moi souvenir de te passer les testiboules au fer à friser...


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Monsieur est donc un fidèle connaisseur de ladite série.



Pourquoi tu crois qu'il a un besoin urgent de DD externe ? Il a plus de places sur les autres pour enregistrer les épisodes

Tu cernes mieux le "besoin urgent et professionnel" du coup ?


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Monsieur est donc un fidèle connaisseur de ladite série.



Même pas, non. Mais je n'ai pu éviter d'en voir des extraits.
De toute façon, à l'heure où elle est diffusée, je suis au catéchisme.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199585 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le problème, ils ont tout fait à l'envers



on va pas aller tourner a Vezoul aussi


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi tu crois qu'il a un besoin urgent de DD externe ? Il a plus de places sur les autres pour enregistrer les épisodes
> 
> Tu cernes mieux le "besoin urgent et professionnel" du coup ?



Voici bien l'exemple frappant de la solidarité entre modérateurs !


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Même pas, non. Mais je n'ai pu éviter d'en voir des extraits.
> De toute façon, à l'heure où elle est diffusée, je suis au catéchisme.



Voilà, il avoue gentiment.
CF mon dernier post.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi tu crois qu'il a un besoin urgent de DD externe ? Il a plus de places sur les autres pour enregistrer les épisodes&#8230;
> 
> Tu cernes mieux le "besoin urgent et professionnel" du coup ?



Ah ouais je vois mieux. Beaucoup mieux. Quel imposteur.  Je vais signaler ce détail à Macway.



Amok a dit:


> La prochaine fois que tu passes par ici, fais moi souvenir de te passer les testiboules au fer à friser...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Mais non mackie, à l'envers, c'est le vezoulien qui vient raconter les aventures de mackie à paris


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi tu crois qu'il a un besoin urgent de DD externe ? Il a plus de places sur les autres pour enregistrer les épisodes
> 
> Tu cernes mieux le "besoin urgent et professionnel" du coup ?



Après tout, c'est aussi bien que de regarder le journal régional. Avec ça, on sait tout ce qui se passe à Marseille, mine de rien : les braquages, les épidémies, les meurtres en série, le prix du demi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Voici bien l'exemple frappant de la solidarité entre modérateurs !



C'est vrai que vous êtes plus mignons et soudés sur le crobard de la Poiscaille...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux



Secret Story, par contre... :affraid:


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Secret Story, par contre... :affraid:



je vote le déplacement de cette émission a Vezoul


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Secret Story, par contre... :affraid:



Bah... Laisse-le mariner dans sa ville d'asthmatiques...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> le prix du demi...



Et celle de la morue sur le vieux port


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Secret Story, par contre... :affraid:



Ah, pas faux. Mais j'aime bien ces émissions, aussi, pour leur effet entraineur sur l'économie industrielle... genre la relance de la production du Napalm.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je vote le déplacement de cette émission a Vezoul



Ils ont trop de QI pour ça   

On est hyper sélectif sur le produit nous contrairement aux autres


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> voila bien le fond du problème, c'est un truc de provinciaux



Parce que crécher à 50 bornes de la capitale, c'est être "parisien" ?! Nous connaissions déjà ton approche subtile de l'orthographe, nous découvrons que tu as aussi séché les cours de géographie !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, pas faux. Mais j'aime bien ces émissions, aussi, pour leur effet entraineur sur l'économie industrielle... genre la relance de la production du Napalm.



Le napalm, ça fait très mal, mais pas très longtemps... Alors qu'un bon pal, bien mené... :love:


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le napalm, ça fait très mal, mais pas très longtemps... Alors qu'un bon pal, bien mené... :love:



Tu sais qu'on pourrait accomplir de grandes choses, tous les deux ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu sais qu'on pourrait accomplir de grandes choses, tous les deux ? :love:



Viens... Dansons un slow... :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu sais qu'on pourrait accomplir de grandes choses, tous les deux ? :love:



Pour ca, il faut déjà savoir si tu aimes les films de gladiateurs, et si tu as déjà pris une douche dans une prison turque... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Viens... Dansons un slow... :love:




Que disais-je ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2009)

J'installe snow leopard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'installe snow leopard


Ah... Tu danses pas ?...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> J'installe snow leopard



Et ? heureuse ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et ? heureuse ?!



Ben... Il danse pas...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Que disais-je ?



ça   



Amok a dit:


> Pour ca, il faut déjà savoir si tu aimes les films de gladiateurs, et si tu as déjà pris une douche dans une prison turque...


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... Il danse pas...



Tu sais bien que les vrais durs ne dansent pas...


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ca, il faut déjà savoir si tu aimes les films de gladiateurs, et si tu as déjà pris une douche dans une prison turque...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------
> 
> ...





			
				Les Boulingrins a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces gens-là    ? Fuyons avec célérité.



Pfuiiit !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu sais bien que les vrais durs ne dansent pas...



Et vlan! Vas-y que j'en perds pas une pour étaler mes belles lettres!


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Voici bien l'exemple frappant de la solidarité entre modérateurs !



Mon rose adoré,
N'y voit là aucune attaque personnelle, juste un constat, un simple constat de l'homme que tu es. Je te connais, timide, réservé et soucieux de préserver ta vie privée.

Je l'entend bien et le respecte. Je n'ai ici trahi aucun de tes petits secrets, tous consignés dans se journal intime - rose lui aussi - caché sous ton oreiller "bob l'éponge". Je te vois encore remplir ce petit cahier, avec l'application qui te caractérise, à l'aide de ce charmant crayon de papier barbie (avec le plumeau au bout qui t'amuse à te chatouiller le menton pendant que tu es concentré a livrer tes derniers secrets), la langue coincée entre tes lèvres sur le côté gauche (Amok porterai donc à droite), une goutte de sueur roulant sur ton front par la peur de dépasser de la ligne imaginaire que tu t'es fixé.


Bref.

Cependant, depuis 2 jours, le fait de te livrer à ton journal intime ne semblait plus suffire à calmer tes angoisses et peurs. Tu râlais et vociférais de tes petits bras chétifs, et moi, je m'interrogeai, m'inquiétai un peu à ton propos.
Et puis tu en es arrivé à évoquer ce problème de disque dur en parallèle de ta passion pour "Poubelle la vie". Je me suis souvenu des angoisses que de louper Fort Boyard provoquait chez toi.

Tu vois, je n'ai trahi aucun de tes secrets, je t'ai juste aidé à les formuler. Et si je le fais, c'est bien parce que, quelque part, tu me touches (non même pas en rêves tu poses ta main ici ), tu m'émeus par ta fragilité.

En tout cas, le rose te va si bien


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

J'ai eu peur, l'espace d'un instant, que tu parles de ma trousse de maquillage "hello Kity"... :rose:

Bon, c'est pas tout ca, mais il faut que je change les tubes Pitot de mon avion de Barbie...


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai eu peur, l'espace d'un instant, que tu parles de ma trousse de maquillage "hello Kity"... :rose:


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que crécher à 50 bornes de la capitale, c'est être "parisien" ?! Nous connaissions déjà ton approche subtile de l'orthographe, nous découvrons que tu as aussi séché les cours de géographie !



depuis quand le 15 em est a 50 bornes de la capitale ?


----------



## Amok (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> depuis quand le 15 em est a 50 bornes de la capitale ?



Et tu habites depuis quand, dans le 15eme ?! Tu pourrais au moins me prévenir que tu ne vas pas rentrer ce soir !!!!


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai eu peur, l'espace d'un instant, que tu parles de ma trousse de maquillage "hello Kity"... :rose:



Non, je ne me permettrais pas. Cette trousse de maquillage, tu y tiens comme à la prunelle de tes yeux. Je vois encore tes yeux ronds humides comme un matin de rosée sur l'arrière pays marseillais, lorsque pour fêter ton passage de vert à rose, Benjamin t'emmena faire les courses pour ta rentrée modératrice et te l'offrit.

Il ne t'offrit pas que ça bien entendu, il y eu le cartable, la trousse, le cahier assortis, mais cette trousse de maquillage, fut l'objet de cette rentrée. Celui qui te marqua au plus profond de toi même.

Combien de fois l'as-tu vidé, sortant un à un les objets la composant, nettoyant consciencieusement l'intégralité de ce que cette trousse contient, ainsi que la trousse elle même. Puis dans une même ferveur quasi religieuse, replaçant ces objets dans la-dite trousse.

Ces moments là, tu es en paix, en harmonie avec toi même. Alors je n'ai pas le droit de te les voler.


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et tu habites depuis quand, dans le 15eme ?! Tu pourrais au moins me prévenir que tu ne vas pas rentrer ce soir !!!!



je constate que tu es un mauvais père, depuis avril tu ne m'a pas vu rentré


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> depuis avril tu ne m'a pas vu rentré



C'est la dure réalité des nains


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199718 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la dure réalité des nains



l'amok ne voit pas plus loin que son nez


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)




----------



## kisbizz (31 Août 2009)

il les cherches a la maternelle maintenaint


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2009)

Là, maintenant, je crie&#8230;




&#8230;contre moi-même !!


----------



## Grug (31 Août 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai eu peur, l'espace d'un instant, que tu parles de ma trousse de maquillage "hello Kity"... :rose:
> 
> Bon, c'est pas tout ca, mais il faut que je change les tubes Pitot de mon avion de Barbie...


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je crie&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ça me rappelle étrangement mon humeur d'hier sur facebook (et encore valable pour les mois à venir).


(si jamais tu peux te loguer)


----------



## kisbizz (31 Août 2009)

là je viens de recevoir ceci et je ne sais pas où le poster .... en tout cas grippe de porc , volaille ou autre ça commence a bien faire  et que au boulot dans  nos magasins on prévoit , courant septembre, de porter des maques :mouais:





_> > > A DIVULGUER SANS MODERATION
> 
> > Objet : Matière à réflexion...
> 
> > UNE PANDEMIE DE PROFIT
> 
> > > Quels sont les intérêts économiques derrière cette grippe porcine dont on
> > nous rabat les oreilles ?
> > >
> > > 1 million de personnes par an meurent dans le monde de la MALARIA, qui
> > pourrait être prévenue avec un simple moustiquaire.
> > > Les journaux nen parlent pas !
> > 
> > > 2 millions denfants par an meurent dans le monde de la DIARRHÉE, alors
> > que lon pourrait l'éviter avec un banal sérum pour 025 la dose.
> > > Les journaux nen parlent pas !
> 
> > 10 millions de personnes par an meurent de la ROUGEOLE, PNEUMONIES et
> > INFIRMITÉS, que lon pourrait les guérir avec de simples vaccins.
> > > Les journaux nen parlent pas !
> > 
> > > Mais il y a de cela 10 ans, quand la fameuse grippe aviaire est
> > apparue...
> > > Les journaux mondiaux nous ont inondés dinformations à ce sujet... :
> > Une épidémie, la plus dangereuse de toutes... Une PANDEMIE !
> > > On ne nous parlait que de la terrifiante maladie des volatiles.
> > > Et pourtant, la grippe aviaire a causé la mort de quelque 250 personnes
> > en 10 ans... 25 morts par an.
> > > La grippe commune tue un demi-million de personnes par an, dans le monde.
> > Un demi-million contre 25 !
> > Un moment... Un moment sil vous plaît !
> > Alors, pourquoi un tel remue-ménage - un scandale - autour de la grippe
> > Aviaire?
> > > Parce que derrière les poulets il y avait un "Coq", un coq à grande
> > crête.
> > > Lentreprise pharmaceutique internationale ROCHE avec son fameux TAMIFLU
> > vendu à des millions de doses aux pays asiatiques.
> > > Bien que lefficacité du Tamiflu soit douteuse, le gouvernement
> > britannique en a acheté pour 14 millions de doses pour protéger sa
> > population.
> > > Grâce à la grippe aviaire, ROCHE et RELENZA, les deux des plus grosses
> > entreprises pharmaceutiques qui vendent les antiviraux, ont obtenu des
> > millions de dollars de bénéfices.
> > >
> > > Alors, en avant avec les oiseaux et maintenant avec les porcs.
> > > Eh oui ! Maintenant commence la psychose avec la grippe porcine. Et tous
> > les médias du monde ne parlent que de ça.
> 
> > > Et je me demande : si derrière les poulets il y avait un "Coq"... Ny
> > aurait til pas derrières les cochons un "Gros Porc" ?
> > Lentreprise nord-américaine Gilead Sciences détient le brevet du Tamiflu.
> > Le principal actionnaire de cette entreprise nest autre que le sinistre
> > Donald Rumsfeld, secrétaire détat à la défense de Georges Bush, lartisan
> > de la guerre contre lIrak...
> 
> > Les actionnaires des entreprises pharmaceutiques ROCHE et RELENZA doivent
> > se frotter les mains, ils doivent être heureux avec les millions de
> > nouvelles ventes du Tamiflu.
> 
> > > La véritable pandémie est celle de largent, les énormes bénéfices de ces
> > mercenaires de la santé.
> > Je ne nie pas les précautions nécessaires qui sont en train dêtre prises
> > par tous les pays du globe.
> > > Mais si la grippe porcine est une pandémie aussi terrible que lannoncent
> > les médias, si lOMS se préoccupe tant de cette maladie, pourquoi ne la
> > déclare-t-on pas cette pandémie comme un problème mondial de santé publique
> > ?
> 
> > Pourquoi ne pas autoriser la fabrication de médicaments génériques pour la
> > combattre ?
> > Se passer momentanément des brevets des entreprises ROCHE et RELENZA et
> > distribuer les médicaments génériques gratuitement à tous les pays, et plus
> > particulièrement aux pays les plus pauvres.
> > Ne serait-ce pas la meilleure solution ? Ou alors c'est une farce et aucune
> > menace réelle ne pèse sur le genre humain !!!
> > Avez-vous remarqué que malgré le très grand risque lié à la prolifération
> > de cette maladie, aucune précaution n'est prise à l'égard des destinations
> > à risques ?
> 
> > > Aucun média ne se fait le relais de la prévention ni ne met sérieusement
> > les gens en garde comme le voudrait le bon sens.
> > > Demande-t-on aux gens d'éviter de se rendre aux Etats-Unis ? Non !
> > > Que fait-on concrètement pour enrayer le risque de s'engager dans une
> > pandémie ? Rien ! Pourquoi ?On est inscrits dans un contexte de crise
> > financière ayant entraîné une crise économique. Une des plus graves que
> > l'on ait connues.
> > >
> > > Pour détourner l'attention du peuple et sa méfiance, relancer l'économie
> > "florissante" et ultralibérale avec les mêmes personnes qu'avant, il faut
> > une situation de crise visant les personnes dans leur intégrité physique.
> > > On sait tous qu'en temps de crise, les gens se jettent sur les magasins
> > pour faire des stocks de tout et de rien.
> > > La preuve, certains font déjà des listes de survie pour pandémie.
> > > On a vu ça avec les différentes guerres au 20ème siècle, les gens vont
> > naturellement acheter plus et font des réserves.
> > > Une guerre mondiale ne pouvant être déclarée (logique), rien de tel
> > qu'une bonne pandémie!
> > >
> > > N.B.: Faites passer se message afin que cette réalité sur cette pandémie
> > soit dévoilée au plus grand nombre.
> >
_


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2009)

Comment dire... rien. :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

ah les bonnes vieilles chaines de mail à faire passer à son voisin pour "informer", "empêcher la censure".

Vous êtes grands ? Vous êtes curieux ? Ca suffit alors. Pas besoin de venir nous caguer les roupettes et remplir les boites à mail.


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2009)

bah si faut le dire : la grippe A a été inventée par Novartis pour qu'ils puissent se faire un max de fric! C'est normal, c'est des Suisses... Faut bien qu'on récupère quelque part les fonds qui vont repartir en France ou aux USA suite aux listes de noms donnés aux gouvernements respectifs!

Pas fous les Helvètes!

:style:


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2009)

Le risque majeur de cette grippe du cochon, c'est si elle vient à muter avec la grippe du canard.

Ca risque de nous faire la grippe du co-nard! je vous dis pas les ravages que ça va faire...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

mon cher remy, elle existe depuis très longtemps mais pas d'inquiétude quand à la contagion, seul l'humain peut l'attraper.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Le risque majeur de cette grippe du cochon, c'est si elle vient à muter avec la grippe du canard.
> 
> Ca risque de nous faire la grippe du co-nard! je vous dis pas les ravages que ça va faire...



Toi tu devrais te créer un pseudo au lieu de te faire passer pour ton père...


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Toi tu devrais te créer un pseudo au lieu de te faire passer pour ton père...



pas con.

l e f i l s d e r e m y  

par exemple ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> depuis quand le 15 em est a 50 bornes de la capitale ?






​


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

Le costard crème me va à ravir


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tiens, ça me rappelle étrangement mon humeur d'hier sur facebook (et encore valable pour les mois à venir).
> 
> 
> (si jamais tu peux te loguer)





Hier, ça allait encore
Quoi que la tension montait tout doucement depuis quelques jours
Mais aujourd'hui c'est le pompon, la goutte qui fait déborder le vase
Si j'avais une hache sous la main, tel Clovis à Soisson, ça volerait dans tous les sens
Mais voilà, je n'ai qu'un stylet en main
Et des images qui refusent de prendre forme à l'écran
À me faire devenir chèvre


:hein:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le costard crème me va à ravir



Ce n'est que ton avis


----------



## kisbizz (31 Août 2009)

là je termine la clope et filer ensuite sous la douche ... et vérifier si  le dernier shampooing acheté sois disant brillance intense est réellement miraculeux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> brillance intense est réellement miraculeux



Oui ça l'est, ton crâne devient tout brillant ensuite


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> pas con.
> 
> l e f i l s d e r e m y
> 
> par exemple ?



si j'ai le choix, je crois que la deuxième de ces 3 propositions est la meilleure.

J'y cours de ce pas.


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199832 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça l'est, ton crâne devient tout brillant ensuite



C'est le shampoing de Patoch' ?


----------



## l e f i l s d e r e m y (31 Août 2009)

Voilà... c'est mieux, non?


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

l e f i l s d e r e m y a dit:


> Voilà... c'est mieux, non?



Ouah l'autre y m'a piqué mon idée à moi !!! 

Tu réalises que tu vas devoir raquer grave pour le droit à la propriété intellectuelle ? On est très à cheval sur ces questions là sur MacG  

Bon, bah bienvenue à toi  l e f i l s d e r e m y !  (c'est vraiment chiant à taper ton pseudo  )


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bon, bah bienvenue à toi  l e f i l s d e r e m y !  (c'est vraiment chiant à taper ton pseudo  )


Et le copier/coller, c'est pour les manchots ?!... 
N'importe quel nioube épileptique ou trou du c*l sans fesses, saurait le faire !...


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5199832 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça l'est, ton crâne devient tout brillant ensuite



Et il existe des shampoo pour faire briller l'intérieur du crâne ?


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le copier/coller, c'est pour les manchots ?!...



le copier/coller ? connais pas  
je vais de ce pas créer une discussion dans un forum technique pour me renseigner ! 




gKatarn a dit:


> Et il existe des shampoo pour faire briller l'intérieur du crâne ?



Non.
L'intérieur du casque, à la rigueur


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et il existe des shampoo pour faire briller l'intérieur du crâne ?





boodou a dit:


> Non.
> L'intérieur du casque, à la rigueur &#8230;


"Toumaï's shampoo" ?!...
Valable pour les deux utilisations, nan ?!... 




boodou a dit:


> le copier/coller ? connais pas &#8230;
> je vais de ce pas créer une discussion dans un forum technique pour me renseigner !


Vaz'y, tu seras bien reçu !... 
Ed pourra certainement t'aider...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Toumaï's shampoo" ?!...
> Valable pour les deux utilisations, nan ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et il existe des shampoo pour faire briller l'intérieur du crâne ?



C'est vrai que vu ce qu'il y a dans le tiens, ça ne serait pas du luxe, quitte à ne servir à rien il aurait au moins le mérite d'être propre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est le shampoing de Patoch' ?



Je vais te faire briller aut' chose, moi, miches de blatte!!! et au tampon Gex®, en plus ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais te faire briller aut' chose, moi



Fait gaffe d'autres pourrait être intéressés et tu risquerais de voir la queue devant ta porte


----------



## kisbizz (31 Août 2009)

là, les cheveux propres , brushingée et   brillants comme d'hab , ni plus ni moins , je me pose une question que les adeptes des jeux vidéo et qui font partie d'une team peuvent me répondre (s'il veulent bien)  :

combien de temps par jour on passe sur un jeux  surtout  quand on fait partie d'une team ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

31,29764 heures par jour , c'est écrit dans la convention


----------



## Bassman (31 Août 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là, les cheveux propres , brushingée et   brillants comme d'hab , ni plus ni moins , je me pose une question que les adeptes des jeux vidéo et qui font partie d'une team peuvent me répondre (s'il veulent bien)  :
> 
> combien de temps par jour on passe sur un jeux  surtout  quand on fait partie d'une team ?



C'est quoi le rapport avec le brushing ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec le brushing ?



Surement une hésitation entre entrer dans une team de gamer ou une team de brunshinger    

Bientôt le nouveau clan de ceux qui se font des toilettes avec des Mac, les m4t


----------



## kisbizz (31 Août 2009)

rien du tout ... c'est un revenant en bas avec mes cheveux tout beaux que j'ai appris la "bonne nouvelle":rateau:

nan , moi je ne joue pas moi  (a part claquer les bulles et pas de team  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Août 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5200011 a dit:
			
		

> Fait gaffe d'autres pourrait être intéressés et tu risquerais de voir la queue devant ta porte



Mais oui, mais oui... Petits petits petits!...


----------



## boodou (31 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais te faire briller aut' chose, moi, miches de blatte!!! et au tampon Gex®, en plus ...



Ah le tampon Gex® ! Je vois que monsieur est un connaisseur &#8230; 



kisbizz a dit:


> là, les cheveux propres , brushingée et   brillants comme d'hab , ni plus ni moins &#8230;



Tu veux dire pas comme là c'est ça ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu veux dire pas comme là c'est ça ?



bah si justement puisqu'elle a précisé "comme d'hab"


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> savais pas moi que les puces il faut les enfumer .... sa marche aussi pour les puces des arbres ?


fout y le feu


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'aurais jamais pensé que cela me ferai rire un jour&#8230;








En même temps, je débute&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Espèce de geek !


----------



## thunderheart (1 Septembre 2009)

Pffffffffffffffff... Je reprends le boulot :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'aurais jamais pensé que cela me ferai rire un jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lamentable


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Tiens,
il pleut.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens,
> il pleut.



On peut fermer. Point Cabrol atteint.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Request Blocked by URL Filter Database

vive le net au taff


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

C'est que...
Le gouvernement posséderait une liste de français disant des trucs drôles et/ou pertinents sur des forums suisses et serait prêt à leur réclamer leur arriérés de calembours pour les forums français.
J'ai peur.
Alors je fais profil bas.

D'ailleurs,
il s'est arrêté de pleuvoir.


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens,
> il pleut.



Ah, c'est toi le type que je vois en face de chez moi, qui regarde dehors d'un air hébété et qui chiale, tout seul  ?  



PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs,
> il s'est arrêté de pleuvoir.



Ah ben non, c'est pas toi. Dans le 11ème il pleut toujours.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Pffffffffffffffff... Je reprends le boulot :mouais::mouais::mouais:



pareil


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Ici il ne pleut pas, si ce n'est des insultes


----------



## silvio (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Dans le 11ème il pleut toujours.



Véridique !
Particulièrement entre République et Nation ... pis aussi entre  Bastille et Belleville


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Génial


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Roôoooo mais je constate qu'on est voisins


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Espèce de geek !





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5200786 a dit:
			
		

> lamentable



Là, maintenant, je me doutais bien que les vezouliens allaient se moquer de moi 
Et bien, sachez que la prochaine blague que je trouve,
je me la garde
Pas question que vous en profitiez 

Je ne vous salue pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

à Wagram aussi


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant, je me dis que çà va bientôt se terminer pour les terrasses  :rose:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Et pour toi aussi depuis le temps non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que çà va bientôt se terminer pour les terrasses  :rose:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Le trooper à besoin d'une révision... Depuis bien longtemps déjà


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Là maintenant, je me dis que çà va bientôt se terminer pour les terrasses  :rose:



Oh naaaaaaaaan


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Bon, à la demande générale de Bassou & Fab, rdv à la terrasse du Bennett demain s'il fait beau  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, à la demande générale de Bassou & Fab, rdv à la terrasse du Bennett demain s'il fait beau  :love:



pourquoi toujours des conditions ?


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Paske, une terrasse sous la pluie, la vue est moins intéressante


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bon, à la demande générale de Bassou & Fab, rdv à la terrasse du Bennett demain s'il fait beau  :love:



Impossible cette semaine, je suis à pied


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Paske, une terrasse sous la pluie, la vue est moins intéressante



Tu t'en tapes, t'as ton casque   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Impossible cette semaine, je suis à pied



T'as perdu ta roue avant ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Nan, je change de moto


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan, je change de moto



Alors, c'est décidé. Tu craques pour un side-car?  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan, je change de moto



C'est qu'il était temps    







Le vert était affreux, tu compte la prendre ne rose la prochaine ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Paske, une terrasse sous la pluie, la vue est moins intéressante


Ca dépend, les chemises mouillées peuvent remplacer les jupes fendues


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201008 a dit:
			
		

> Le vert était affreux, tu compte la prendre ne rose la prochaine ?



Justement, Amok ne pouvant plus monter sur un deux-roues, il comptait lui offrir la sienne&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Elle va être toute belle bassou avec sa combinaison    






Vaudra pas oublier le casque par contre


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2009)

T'aurait au moins pu t'appliquer. En plus ça sent le grillé. 

Bon, faut que j'aille faire les courses mais ça m'emmerde.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'aurait au moins pu t'appliquer. En plus ça sent le grillé.



J'ai un taff quand même, je sais on a pas l'impression mais si si j'en ai un


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Véridique !
> Particulièrement entre République et Nation ... pis aussi entre  Bastille et Belleville



Tu repars quand ?! :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Nan il y est pas encore, enfin j'espère pour lui, sinon je lui pète 3 chicots pour ne pas m'avoir prévenu&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan il y est pas encore, enfin j'espère pour lui, sinon je lui pète 3 chicots pour ne pas m'avoir prévenu



Tiens, ça fait quoi d'être piéton ? Montée de testostérone ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens, ça fait quoi d'être piéton ? Montée de testostérone ?



Non, ça fait juste chier. Pour le Silvio, c'est juste que la dernière fois, il ne m'a pas prévenu, alors piéton ou pas, le tarif reste le même


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan il y est pas encore, enfin j'espère pour lui, sinon je lui pète 3 chicots pour ne pas m'avoir prévenu



Il ne donne pas la méteo ton iPhone ? Il ne sert à rien alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'aurait au moins pu t'appliquer. En plus ça sent le grillé.



En parlant de ça, ce qu'il n'a pas grillé, le vezoulien, à mon avis, c'est que c'était déjà la trombine à nounours, que tu avais planté sur la photo


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En parlant de ça, ce qu'il n'a pas grillé, le vezoulien, à mon avis, c'est que c'était déjà la trombine à nounours, que tu avais planté sur la photo



Si j'ai bien vu mais il l'a fait après, il a édité son post, avant elle n'y était pas.


----------



## OuiOui (1 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'aurais jamais pensé que cela me ferai rire un jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca sent le site du zéro à plein nez ? Non ???


----------



## link.javaux (1 Septembre 2009)

je répare le zippo d'un pote


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Pour le cramer ensuite...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

J'écoute Genesis et je me prépare pour ma rentrée demain&#8230;! 
Mais bon, faut ce qui faut!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'écoute Genesis



Moi Megadrive, la version française


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201430 a dit:
			
		

> Moi Megadrive, la version française



Ahhh tu francophonise Genesis. Patriote! 
Tu aimes le vrai Genesis ou tu préfères les frenchies?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Il y a du bon dans les frenchies en particulier Delphine et son Flashback


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2009)

là, je me dis que je vais patienter un peu avant de me prendre la tête et commencer l'installation de ça... 






 :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> là, je me dis que je vais patienter un peu avant de me prendre la tête et commencer l'installation de ça...
> 
> 
> :sleep:



Bah au moins, ils l'ont esthétiquement arrangée
Mais, bonne chance! 
Une fois mise en place ça devrait aller mieux!


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Ah bordel c'est un grand jour qu'aujourd'hui !


_"Vous avez reçu une requête pour être ami sur Forum Mac"_


Comme c'est mignon ! Des années de travail !


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> là, je me dis que je vais patienter un peu avant de me prendre la tête et commencer l'installation de ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Demande à Pickwick, il sera ravi de passer chez toi pour t'aider ; et puis rester un peu pour discuter, et puis rester à dîner tiens ce serait sympa quoi, et puis rester dormir, une nuit entre potes, et puis rester, et puis &#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Il y a pourtant rien de compliqué, il suffit d'insérer le CD et l'autorun Windows se lance et il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les instructions.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201504 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pourtant rien de compliqué, il suffit d'insérer le CD et l'autorun Windows se lance et il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les instructions.



Ahhh effectivement, ya rien de plus simple
Orange est pourtant "pote" avec AppleIls pourraient penser à nous aussi


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ah bordel c'est un grand jour qu'aujourd'hui !
> 
> 
> _"Vous avez reçu une requête pour être ami sur Forum Mac"_
> ...



Ca peut pas être moi, je peux pas te blairer. Sauf si je peux voir ta chatte


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2009)

Installer ça sur un Mac n'a rien de compliqué. Pas besoin d'autorun à la mords-moi le noeud.


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sauf si je peux voir ta chatte



Ba t'en as pas encore vue? t'en as pas sur ton calendrier de motard?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Installer ça sur un Mac n'a rien de compliqué. Pas besoin d'autorun à la mords-moi le noeud.



quand je lis ce genre de message, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser à ça...


----------



## yvos (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> _"Vous avez reçu une requête pour être ami sur Forum Mac"_




Vla que ça recommence ! Tu verras pas ma chatte CCM!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2009)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ba t'en as pas encore vue?



C'est parce que les chattes se foutent de lui, il regarde toujours droit devant sans se soucier de ce qui se passe autour (voir sur sa tête)


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que le langage C est plus compliqué que je ne pensais&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que le langage C est plus compliqué que je ne pensais



Le C compliqué ? Passe à l'assembleur et tu reparleras du C


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que le langage C est plus compliqué que je ne pensais&#8230;


Essaie l'assembleur...

edit : grillé par une pomme


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Essaie l'assembleur...
> 
> edit : grillé par une pomme



Et wai


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201594 a dit:
			
		

> Et wai



    LA R15,8   
    B   R14


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Enfin en soit l'assembleur n'est pas complexe, il est justement très basique, c'est ce qui le rend difficile d'accès pour faire des développements évolués mais qui lui donne aussi une grande puissance car se rapprochant énormément du code machine.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

'tin, qd je pense que j'en ai fait qd j'étais djeun


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Oui alors faut bien comprendre que jeune pour gK ça veut dire 60-70 ans


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201592 a dit:
			
		

> Le C compliqué ? Passe à l'assembleur et tu reparleras du C





Romuald a dit:


> Essaie l'assembleur...
> 
> edit : grillé par une pomme



Merci

Seulement _assembleur.app_ ne donne aucun résultat dans spotlight

:rose:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Et si tu postais dans le forum "Développement" ?


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2009)

Juste pour le plaisir...  :love:





WebOliver a dit:


>


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et si tu postais dans le forum "Développement" ?



C'est ce que je me dis depuis ce matin


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Bah de rien


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Juste pour le plaisir...  :love:


Juste pour le plaisir...  


tirhum a dit:


> Bof, ouais, hein ?!...
> D'toute façon, l'Amoque...
> Y'a qu'à voir :
> 
> ...


Ah, le rose...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Juste pour le plaisir...  :love:



Le rose lui va aussi bien qu'à toi


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le rose lui va aussi bien qu'à toi



Lui, c'est rose, moi c'est violet.

J'avoue : elle est mignonne comme ca. Mais je la préfère en jupe, avec des bas noirs. :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Lui, c'est rose, moi c'est violet.
> 
> J'avoue : elle est mignonne comme ca. Mais je la préfère en jupe, avec des bas noirs. :rateau:



Ouais, "violet", on y croit tous


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Lui, c'est rose, moi c'est violet.



Mackie t'a encore volé tes lunettes ?


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais, "violet", on y croit tous




Au lieu de faire l'intéressante sur macG, tu ferais mieux de te remuer le boule pour rentrer a la case : la vaisselle t'attend !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Lui, c'est rose, moi c'est violet.




Non Non


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [Bordel de balises]




C'est moi, ou le concours pour être modérateur n'est plus ce qu'il était ?!


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non Non





			
				bobbynoutchak a dit:
			
		

> rose tapette même.



Ed se faisant rare, je voulais juste me rendre utile.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Lui, c'est rose, moi c'est violet.



Ah ? Dans un certain groupe social, on parlait de *vieux rose* : on nous aurait menti ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah ? Dans un certain groupe social, on parlait de *vieux rose* : on nous aurait menti ?



Toi, dès qu'on parle de vieux, hein...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> on parlait de *vieux rose*



Tu n'es pas le centre du monde gK


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas le casque melon gonflé à ce point


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201655 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas le centre du monde gK



D'ailleurs, c'est qui le centre du monde?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Juste pour le plaisir...  :love:



(mode en aparté on) C'est seyant ces petites tenues  (mode en aparté off)


----------



## Amok (1 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ed se faisant rare, je voulais juste me rendre utile.



Merci mon petit Jugnin. L'Amok n'est pas un ingrat et vous serez récompensé.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est qui le centre du monde?!



Moi bien sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201674 a dit:
			
		

> Moi bien sûr



C'est vrai que tu fais bien le trognon


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Merci mon petit Jugnin. L'Amok n'est pas un ingrat et vous serez récompensé.



Pas ingrat, mais rose.

On peut pas tout avoir non plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas ingrat, mais rose.



Découenné ?


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201674 a dit:
			
		

> Moi bien sûr



J'aurais dû être au courant plus tôt, mais rien à faire, je m'y faisais pas.
Qui aime Les Larmes du Soleil ici au fait?


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'ailleurs, c'est qui le centre du monde?!



La gare de Perpignan, c'est bien connu (dixit Dali).
En fait, même si Dali ne l'a pas dit, c'était le souterrain étroit, noriâtre et crapoteux qui passait sous la gare, que j'empruntais à une époque. Plus tard, le souterrain trop mal famé ou plutôt source d'épouvante et de fantasmes fut fermé. Aujourd'hui, les engins préparent la gare TGV et ce boyau douteux est remplacé par une future quasi-galerie marchande. Souvenirs, souvenirs 

Le centre du monde n'est plus, le monde n'a plus que des bords et Debord n'est plus de ce monde.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> trognon



Tout le monde me le dit alors ce genre de flatterie ne me touche plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201683 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde me le dit alors ce genre de flatterie ne me touche plus



Tu finiras par avoir des pépins...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Le centre du monde n'est plus, le monde n'a plus que des bords et Debord n'est plus de ce monde.



Ahhh pas mal celle là! 
En parlant de bords, ou de débordements
En Angleterre tout est permis, sauf ce qui est interdit.
En Allemagne tout est interdit, sauf ce qui est permis.
En France, tout est permis, même ce qui est interdit.
En URSS, tout est interdit, même ce qui est permis

Avouez que dans le genre c'est pas mal. Merci Mr Churchill!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahhh pas mal celle là!
> En parlant de bords, ou de débordements
> En Angleterre tout est permis, sauf ce qui est interdit.
> En Allemagne tout est interdit, sauf ce qui est permis.
> ...








Naaaaan, je déconne :sleep:


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Naaaaan, je déconne :sleep:


Elle est bien ma citation! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2009)

T'as pas des blagues de Toto?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahhh pas mal celle là!
> En parlant de bords, ou de débordements
> En Angleterre tout est permis, sauf ce qui est interdit.
> En Allemagne tout est interdit, sauf ce qui est permis.
> ...




Ben non, ce type de phrases ça me les brise royalement :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as pas des blagues de Toto?



Si mais à cette heure-ci il y a des gosses


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2009)

Ouaip et puis ce n&#8217;est pas le fil de &#8220;je poste tout ce qui me passe par la tête (ou par ailleurs)&#8221; ici. Merci d&#8217;essayer de ne pas trop perdre le fil&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'écris mes SMS&#8230;
Ya du boulot!


----------



## havez (1 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Ouaip et puis ce nest pas le fil de je poste tout ce qui me passe par la tête (ou par ailleurs) ici. Merci dessayer de ne pas trop perdre le fil



Ca fait longtemps que le fil est perdu 

Sinon, là maintenant je redécouvre les joies de mon MBP bien clean instal-é


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2009)

là maintenant ? je me demande si l&#8217;illustration choisie par le parisien &#8220;droits réservés&#8221; utilisée pour illustrer un article sur l&#8217;annonce des _Windows phone_ ne serait pas un faux 

l&#8217;article est par là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

havez a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que le fil est perdu



Ben, imagine-toi en train de marcher dans la rue et de commenter à voix haute ce que tu es en train de faire...

- Là, je mets un pied devant l'autre et ; ô surprise! Ça me fait avancer.
- Là je matte une vitrine...
- Rhôôôô! Flute! J'ai marché dans un caca canin...
- Là je vais tourner au coin de la rue.
- Merde! Je me suis encore gourré...
- Putain! Mais où je suis ?...
- En plus j'ai une folle envie d'une bonne gaufre avec de la confiture...
- Etc...
- Etc...
- Etc...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Là j'essaye de recoller les morceaux de ma rate qui a explosée cet aprèm après avoir lu à la cave le meilleur gag de l'année (si non du siècle).
> 
> L'Univers lui même ne devrait pas s'en remettre. Sachez que dès à présent nous vivons dans un monde parallèle...



La cave® est déjà un univers parallèle due à une courbure de MacG qui permet un passage à certaines entités xénomorphes agressives ... 

Allons, allons... N'embêtes pas les gens avec ces histoires qu'ils ne peuvent pas lire! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------

Meeeeerde!
Le message de Jipé vient de passer dans un monde parallèle!!!   

Pour rester dans le sujet : Là, maintenant, je suis sur le cul...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande à quoi pouvait ressembler la mère de garth ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2009)

Là je retrouve l'usage de l'eau que je n'avais plus depuis deux jours, je me lavais comme les chats .

Bonne soirée !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

Amok!!! M'en fous!
J'ai tout sauvegardé à la cave!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben non, ce type de phrases ça me les brise royalement :sleep:



Moi aussi...  Surtout la dernière :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Amok!!! M'en fous!
> J'ai tout sauvegardé à la cave!!!




Facho!


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pour rester dans le sujet : Là, maintenant, je suis sur le cul...



Et ça change quoi par rapport à d'habitude (je ne connais pas bien toutes les coutumes corses, ya des leçons de maintien spécifiques ? )


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2009)

Je regarde le premier épisode de Koh lanta, héhé (enregistré pendant les vacances, où je ne pu point voir le début de cette emission cultissime )... quelle bonne soirée en perspective :sleep:


----------



## itako (1 Septembre 2009)

Putin oué.

Une gauffre.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Septembre 2009)

là je viens de me taper 7 pages .... rien de neuf donc sauf  .... la new combi rose de nounours  :love:





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5201504 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pourtant rien de compliqué, il suffit d'insérer le CD et l'autorun Windows se lance et il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les instructions.



surtout  pas le cd si tu ne veux pas avoir leur interface merdeuse !!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Septembre 2009)

P'tain, j'pensais que c'était bizarre d'en arriver à écrire tout les jours ce qu'on faisait dans ce sujet... Mais lire 7 pages de la vie des autres... :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (1 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain, j'pensais que c'était bizarre d'en arriver à écrire tout les jours ce qu'on faisait dans ce sujet... Mais lire 7 pages de la vie des autres... :mouais:



Là je me demande comment se fait-ce qu'il n'est pas encore couché, lui ! C'est pas la rentrée ?


----------



## kisbizz (1 Septembre 2009)

non, lui c'est un grand, il rentre jeudi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> si tu ne veux pas avoir leur interface merdeuse !!!!!



Tu insinue que Bayrou à mauvais goût ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Là je me demande comment se fait-ce qu'il n'est pas encore couché, lui ! C'est pas la rentrée ?



Il est où le père indigne ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain, j'pensais que c'était bizarre d'en arriver à écrire tout les jours ce qu'on faisait dans ce sujet... Mais lire 7 pages de la vie des autres... :mouais:



Ah... Toi aussi ?... 
Je me sens moins seul, d'un coup...


----------



## kisbizz (1 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5202196 a dit:
			
		

> Tu insinue que Bayrou à mauvais goût ?




sais pas , il ne fait pas partie  des peres de mes enfants


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> sais pas , il ne fais pas partie  des peres de mes enfants



Le train Strasbourg Vintimille non plus ?...


----------



## kisbizz (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le train Strasbourg Vintimille non plus ?...



toujours pas dans mille : 150 km nous separe a l'est et 350km  au nord


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Septembre 2009)

tu peux dire 380 km comme tout le monde plutôt que de donner deux valeurs


----------



## kisbizz (1 Septembre 2009)

non, j'ai 2 maisons, donc 2 valeurs


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> non, lui c'est un grand, il rentre jeudi




Perdu... Vendredi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Je suis dégouté de voir qu'un fil si prometteur soit fermé. Alors que je n'y avais même pas contribué, c'est DEGUEULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSE


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de me taper 7 pages .... rien de neuf donc


Tu devrais poster plus souvent... 

Tiens !...
Chuis imbibé (comme dirait le lapin (nain)) !...
Vachement intéressant...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2009)

Ca aurait pu devenir un grand fil


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca aurait pu devenir un grand fil


Tsss, tsss !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss !...



Mais si ! 
Si des mecs comme moi racontaient leur vie ici, ça donnerai un truc vraiment crémeux.
Après, on pourrai monter des groupes, avoir des amis dans le profil et faire semblant de se connaître comme dans la vraie vie.


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais si !
> Si des mecs comme moi racontaient leur vie ici, ça donnerai* un truc vraiment crémeux.*


C'est dégueulasse !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

C'est pas sale. :hosto:


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est pas sale. :hosto:


Ah oui, mais nan...
Ça, c'est dégueulasse...
Aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah oui, mais nan...
> Ça, c'est dégueulasse...
> Aussi...



Fais pas ta mijaurée. 
T'avales pas, pi' c'est tout.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

Tiens en parlant de citations  



			
				posté par Nephou a dit:
			
		

> la combinaison de nombreux facteurs me laisse pessimiste quant à lavenir de tels sujets (syntaxe + thématique + habitués du bar + nouveau venu)




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h17 ----------

Mais c'est fini oui ?!!! c'est quoi ces motifs de modification intempestifs :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2009)

là, maintenant, je me demande si tu n&#8217;étais pas sensé être en train de dormir


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là, maintenant, je me demande si tu n&#8217;étais pas sensé être en train de dormir


Ben j'ai dormis... puis me suis réveillé... Voilà. Je me disais alors : "Et si t'allais voir qui est-ce qui grabotte dans les forums"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben j'ai dormis... puis me suis réveillé... Voilà. Je me disais alors : "Et si t'allais voir qui est-ce qui *grabotte* dans les forums"



C'est une nouvelle position dans _le cercle du derrière_ ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est une nouvelle position dans _le cercle du derrière_ ?


Pas tout à fait. Le Grabottage est propre à une bestiolle qui sévit sur ces forums. Elle est plutôt du genre "La femme est une surface qui mime la profondeur".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant ? je me demande si lillustration choisie par le parisien droits réservés utilisée pour illustrer un article sur lannonce des _Windows phone_ ne serait pas un faux
> 
> larticle est par là



Effectivement. Ca ressemble furieusement à l'iPhone.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande pourquoi je suis venu au taff    

PS: le bar de nuit c'est ici maintenant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Là je retrouve l'usage de l'eau que je n'avais plus depuis deux jours, je me lavais comme les chats .



Quelle souplesse...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

Jalouse!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Jalouse!



Ben attends, pouvoir se lècher la b*** tout seul, c'est pas donné à tout le monde, hein


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

Moi je préfère déléguer ce genre de chose mais c'est chacun son truc


----------



## jugnin (2 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je préfère déléguer ce genre de chose mais c'est chacun son truc



Ah, t'as acheté un chien ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, t'as acheté un chien ?



un lapin semble-t-il


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

Bah oui, au début je voulait un chat (a cause de la langue râpeuse) mais je suis allergique.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

Là, en ce moment je regarde un MacBook Pro doucement finir sa vie&#8230;
Écran tout noir, pas de mise en veille, disque dur inaudible, ventilateurs yoyo&#8230;

C'est très émouvant...


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2009)

Faut l'euthanasier


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Faut l'euthanasier



Tu parle de toi à la troisième personne maintenant ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> disque dur inaudible



Il est vrai que le mien me parle très souvent et crie très fort   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Écran tout noir, pas de mise en veille, disque dur inaudible, ventilateurs yoyo
> 
> C'est très émouvant...



Faudrait peut-être recharger la batterie un jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben attends, pouvoir se lècher la b*** tout seul, c'est pas donné à tout le monde, hein



C'est sûr.

Cela dit, j'ai vu un jour un type raconter à la télé qu'il avait réussi à s'autosucer et que ça l'inquiétait car il se demandait s'il n'était pas devenu gay.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai vu un jour un type raconter à la télé qu'il avait réussi à s'autosucer et que ça l'inquiétait car il se demandait s'il n'était pas devenu gay.



Maintenant je comprend pourquoi je ne regarde plus la TV


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr.
> 
> Cela dit, j'ai vu un jour un type raconter à la télé qu'il avait réussi à s'autosucer et que ça l'inquiétait car il se demandait s'il n'était pas devenu gay.



Ça devait être un centriste.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça devait être un centriste.



Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai croisé Bayrou ce matin.
Il passait _discrètement_, un jour de rentrée, sur le trottoir devant le collège de ma fille.

Je me suis dit que c'était un signe.

Mais de quoi ?

Je cherche encore.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça devait être un centriste.



Si c'est le cas alors pour la parité, il doit se réveiller avec la tête dans le c..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça devait être un centriste.



On ne se pose pas ce genre de questions.  




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai croisé Bayrou ce matin.
> Il passait discrètement, un jour de rentrée, sur le trottoir devant le collège de ma fille.
> 
> Je me suis dit que c'était un signe.
> ...



Que tu allais parler de lui sur ce forum ?


----------



## Macuserman (2 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5202650 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être recharger la batterie un jour



Elle est à bloc en même temps, le problème, comme la vérité, vient d'ailleurs!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> On ne se pose pas ce genre de questions.



C'est donc bien un centriste.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai croisé Bayrou ce matin.
> Il passait _discrètement_, un jour de rentrée, sur le trottoir devant le collège de ma fille.
> 
> Je me suis dit que c'était un signe.
> ...



Une Turlutte ?


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai croisé Bayrou ce matin.
> Il passait _discrètement_, un jour de rentrée, sur le trottoir devant le collège de ma fille.



Il était pas en train de s'auto-sucer en public j'espère !


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

François Bayrou qui trainasse devant les collèges de jeunes filles, c'est Cohn Bendit qui va être ravi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> François Bayrou qui trainasse devant les collèges de jeunes filles, c'est Cohn Bendit qui va être ravi



Ah non. C'est déjà trop vieux, voyons.


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2009)

Là, je cherche ou je pourrais bien partir m'aérer le cervelet une petite semaine&#8230;


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je cherche ou je pourrais bien partir m'aérer le cervelet une petite semaine










à vot' service


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

La mer y a rien de tel


----------



## TiteLine (2 Septembre 2009)

Ce que je fais maintenant? j'utilise enfin le MBP pour bosser :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

A 16h il était temps, il était si long que ça le raid à WoW


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

Là je me demande qui a voulu voir Vezoul parce que là, difficile d'y échapper...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

Je change d'avatar :love:


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je change d'avatar :love:



si on le fait tous, ça pourrait être marrant


----------



## yvos (2 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> si on le fait tous, ça pourrait être marrant



ça ma rappelle quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir SL, enfin .

Bonne soirée


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir SL, enfin .
> 
> Bonne soirée



ouais bah bonne soirée à toi surtout, vu toutes les emmerdes que certains ont eu avec SL


----------



## WebOliver (2 Septembre 2009)

Là, je viens d'ouvrir un groupe


----------



## itako (2 Septembre 2009)

Oué ba moi j'attends au mois 3 mois avant de choper Aisselle.
Pas envie de me faire foutrer avec toute mes app et mes périph.

Sinon là, je galère amorphement pour trouver la préinscription sur le Pôle emplois.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oué ba moi j'attends au mois 3 mois avant de choper Aisselle.
> Pas envie de me faire foutrer avec toute mes app et mes périph.
> 
> Sinon là, je galère amorphement pour trouver la préinscription sur le Pôle emplois.



Bah alors loulou ? Toi aussi t'es devenu un vrai jeune branleur ? :style:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

J'essaye de trouver une musique avec un maximum de basses pour faire pêter le caisson de mes focal xs et emmerder les voisins qui ont fait du tapage hier.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Septembre 2009)

je me demande pourquoi certains ont adopté l'avatar bassounet rose


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'est plus 7 pages à lire pour comprendre mais 7 fils entiers


----------



## kisbizz (2 Septembre 2009)

pas le temps ce soir et surtout pas envie ... de toute façon j'ai assez lu   aujourd'hui :
le new book, la new merch .... et les incohérences où je me suis faite un réel plaisir a signaler par mail  aux tous savants  du siege :rateau:

réponse : effectivement après vérification il y a des "soucis" .... ils vont voir avec le service xy  qui verra avec le service yz qui verra sûrement avec ... 

bon, a cette allure ils arriveront a concilier leurs cloches peut etre a la new collect


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> le new book, la new merch .... et les incohérences où je me suis faite un réel plaisir a signaler par mail  aux tous savants  du siege :rateau:
> 
> réponse : effectivement après vérification il y a des "soucis" .... ils vont voir avec le service xy  qui verra avec le service yz qui verra sûrement avec ...
> 
> bon, a cette allure ils arriveront a concilier leurs cloches peut etre a la new collect




Gnééééééééé ?...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Septembre 2009)

Laisse tomber, elle parle d'un problème qui date d'il y a au moins 500 posts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5203655 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, elle parle d'un problème qui date d'il y a au moins 500 posts



500 posts de Kisbizz ?!!!?   

Sans façon...


----------



## kisbizz (2 Septembre 2009)

c'est pas moi qui utilise ces termes barbares  

viens travailler une journée chez moi, je vais  tout te dévoiler  





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5203655 a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, elle parle d'un problème qui date d'il y a au moins 500 posts



pas des problemes , seulement des solutions où ce n'est pas a moi de trouver 


et le résumé  il est où ?





parce que 3 edit c'est mieux que 2 : merci   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Mackie a des parents partout.


----------



## itako (2 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


>


Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Tu tiens un truc.
Créé un groupe.


----------



## itako (2 Septembre 2009)

Oué mais si on est que deux ça risque d'être un peut trop mutuel..


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Je rentre d'une soirée à pourrie et pour bien m'achever, j'écris que je rentre d'une soirée pourrie dans un fil qui l'ai tout aussi   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h06 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Mon rose adoré,
> N'y voit là aucune attaque personnelle, juste un constat, un simple constat de l'homme que tu es. Je te connais, timide, réservé et soucieux de préserver ta vie privée.
> 
> Je l'entend bien et le respecte. Je n'ai ici trahi aucun de tes petits secrets, tous consignés dans se journal intime - rose lui aussi - caché sous ton oreiller "bob l'éponge". Je te vois encore remplir ce petit cahier, avec l'application qui te caractérise, à l'aide de ce charmant crayon de papier barbie (avec le plumeau au bout qui t'amuse à te chatouiller le menton pendant que tu es concentré a livrer tes derniers secrets), la langue coincée entre tes lèvres sur le côté gauche (Amok porterai donc à droite), une goutte de sueur roulant sur ton front par la peur de dépasser de la ligne imaginaire que tu t'es fixé.
> ...



On avait dit qu'on balançait pas les tofs d'amok bassou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je me demande pourquoi certains ont adopté l'avatar bassounet rose



C'est l'épidémie de grippe H1K1 qui frappe ce forum.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est l'épidémie de grippe H1K1 qui frappe ce forum.



Non c'est la H6N2, la grippe du connard...


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est l'épidémie de grippe H1K1 qui frappe ce forum.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non c'est la H6N2, la grippe du connard...



Là, je regarde les joyeux membres de MacGé jouer à la bataille navale.


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Là, je regarde les joyeux membres de MacGé jouer à la bataille navale.


Silence Tryphon, ça joue !...


----------



## Chang (3 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Oué mais si on est que deux ça risque d'être un peut trop mutuel..



Non non, vous n'etes pas que deux ... par contre il ne faut surtout pas laisser Khyu choisir la 'zic ... sinon je vous laisse vous mutueller entre vous ...  ...


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commandé un truc en allemagne.

Ce matin je reçois mon paquet, le produit est défectueux.
Selon leur mail, les frais de renvois sont à ma charge.

Normal ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Normal si c'était indiqué lors de l'achat


----------



## itako (3 Septembre 2009)

Oué mais c'est pété. 
Qu'elle foutaise.

Sinon je viens de recevoir un appel de l'ancien propriétaire de mon iphone qui me contacte car il a reçu un courrier d'orange stipulant que le déblocage était impossible car mon IMEI ne correspond pas.
J'ai pourtant précisé que j'avais échangé mon téléphone contre un autre, j'ai même contacté apple pour avoir une preuve de l'échange de mon iphone.. qu'elle connerie.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux et grassouillet de la téléphonie mobile


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> J'ai commandé un truc en allemagne.
> 
> Ce matin je reçois mon paquet, le produit est défectueux.
> Selon leur mail, les frais de renvois sont à ma charge.





itako a dit:


> Oué mais c'est pété.
> Qu'elle foutaise.
> 
> Sinon je viens de recevoir un appel de l'ancien propriétaire de mon iphone qui me contacte car il a reçu un courrier d'orange stipulant que le déblocage était impossible car mon IMEI ne correspond pas.
> J'ai pourtant précisé que j'avais échangé mon téléphone contre un autre, j'ai même contacté apple pour avoir une preuve de l'échange de mon iphone.. qu'elle connerie.



Vie de merde


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Pour l'euthanasie gK il ne manque plus que ta signature


----------



## Bladrak (3 Septembre 2009)

Ah bon ? Je croyais qu'on le faisait passer pour sénile et qu'on signait à sa place, m'aurait-on menti ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2009)

Bladrak a dit:


> ... m'aurait-on menti ?


Oui. Et ça a commencé le jour où tu as acheté un Mac...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

En fait sous ses airs d'Unix, OSX utilise un noyau Win3.1 faut le savoir


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204536 a dit:
			
		

> En fait sous ses airs d'Unix, OSX utilise un noyau Win3.1 faut le savoir




Et toi sous tes airs ...... on se demande quel noyau tu utilises ! :love:
J'ai déjà peur de la réponse


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas de noyau et je pensais que mon avatar était assez explicite


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204565 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de noyau et je pensais que mon avatar était assez explicite



C'est sans doute pour ça qu'il t'arrive sans arrêt des pépins


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

41 minutes avant que quelqu'un ne la fasse, merci j'ai cru un moment que la perche n'était pas assez longue


----------



## Bassman (3 Septembre 2009)

Nan c'est juste qu'on sait que si on pique ce genre de blague a P77, après il est tout chafouin, alors on lui laisse


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Quelle gentille attention


----------



## Spyro (3 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant je me dis "Oh pitaing c'est MOI qui ai relancé ce fil (il y a 2 ans et demi quand même) ????"   

Bigre.

Mais... il était pas fermé ? La direction a changé ou bien ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Spyro a dit:


> Mais... il était pas fermé ? La direction a changé ou bien ?


Nan, mackie n'est toujours pas admin...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Avant de critiquer, il faut lire les 918 pages   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Nan, mackie n'est toujours pas admin...



C'est dégueulasse je trouve


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5204713 a dit:
			
		

> Avant de critiquer, il faut lire les 918 pages
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------
> 
> ...


C'est qui _dégueulasse_ ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2009)

Spyro a dit:


> Là maintenant je me dis "Oh pitaing c'est MOI qui ai relancé ce fil (il y a 2 ans et demi quand même) ????"



Tiens un revenant. 

Sinon, tu rigoles? Presque cinq ans.  :affraid: Et encore, il y en avait un plus vieux je crois. Ça fout les jetons. :affraid:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Plus de 5 ans ? Pourquoi on a fermé le train alors ?   

C'est dégueulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssse


----------



## Spyro (3 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens un revenant.
> 
> Sinon, tu rigoles? Presque cinq ans.  :affraid: Et encore, il y en avait un plus vieux je crois. Ça fout les jetons. :affraid:


Oh oui je sais plus compter, la vache QUATRE ans et demi !!!
Eh ben.

Re-bigre alors.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Qu'est-ce que tu foutais ? On a du combler en postant comme des fous


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant ?
J'écris _Salut Spyro ! Comment va ? _


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est avec les nouveaux qu'on t'a demandé de le faire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Là je suis ravi de voir l'inventeur de Twitter  .


----------



## kisbizz (3 Septembre 2009)

oui, le temp passe :rateau::rateau:

justement hier soir patoch m'a rappelée mon second pseudo utilisé sur le forum : 
je suis allée voir mes quelques  anciens post , il datent de 2005....  pfffffff et re pfffff le temp passe trop vite , il me semblait hier  :rateau::rateau:


sinon,  j'ai pensé a toi patoch aujourd'hui 

une compatriote a toi (corse 2B dit sa carte d'identité ) est venue chez moi s'habiller , elle crevait de froid ici .... chez vous il y a encore 35° m'a t'elle dit 



sinon là ..... je pense aux successions de bonnes et mauvaises nouvelles depuis ce matin...
 la police qui a retrouvé la voiture volé a mon frere   , la repression des frodes qui est venue faire un control/constat :rateau: .... et ainsi de suite toute la journée , des douches chaudes coupées par les froides 


et quelles seront les conséquences dont je n'y échappera pas  ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non c'est la H6N2, la grippe du connard...


Oulah mais c'est ignoble ça  Imagine si en plus il cumule avec la HØNØ la grippe de la blonde  je dis pas ça pour toi hein, l'ami riccoré


----------



## Spyro (3 Septembre 2009)

Nan coco c'est Rezba le Créateur, moi je ne suis qu'un petit elfe qui tourne tourne avec entrain la clef magique pour remonter les ressorts bondissants et faire repartir les rouages merveilleux de la boite à bonheur.

Et _là maintenant_ je danse la danse de l'automne entre les gouttes de pluie qui tendrement me couvrent de leurs caresses gelées. Ainsi vivent les elfes, soumis aux quatre saisons, emportant avec eux les espoirs murmurés aux vents et les tristesses soupirées en secret. Je danse autour des flaques, pensant aux fées espiègles qui aiment tant se baigner dans les cascades dorées de rosée toute neuve à la naissance du jour. Je cours d'une fleur à l'autre cherchant en vain un signe du visiteur gracieux, papillon éphémère dérobé à ma vue. Je flotte dans les bourrasques en suivant les mouvements d'un chapeau écarlate arraché au destin par le vent capricieux. J'étends alors mes bras, comme on déploie ses ailes, je me vois dans le ciel au milieu des nuages, je me ramasse une branche et retombe sur mes pieds, j'habite toujours à Lille, il est fini l'été.

Enfin bref, il fait un sale temps aujourd'hui.
_Et non je n'ai rien bu !_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2009)

*JE VEUX BUTER DES CONTROLEURS SNCF !!!*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Ne t'inquiètes pas c'est réciproque


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

Là, je peste contre France info qui croit que faire discuter ses journalistes comme des collégiens va faire remonter l'audience. mort à l'info, vive le divertissement ! A quand les rires préenregistrés plaqués sur les annonces de génocides ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Septembre 2009)

Ben si ils sont pas protégés par les lois d'outrages à agent de la fonction publique, j'veux bien un round contre celui qui m'a mit 70e d'amende !


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben si ils sont pas protégés par les lois d'outrages à agent de la fonction publique, j'veux bien un round contre celui qui m'a mit 70e d'amende !


Il sont assermentés....

Mais ils on pas le droit à l'erreur, j'en ai eus fais embarquer un par la poilice ferroviaire un jour... Fallais pas qu'il joue au con, fallais pas, c'est tout...  doit s'en mordre le sifflet maintenant


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> 70e d'amende !



Va voir ton popa


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2009)

Je vais faire réclamation


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2009)

la data rescue est mon meilleur amie, et l'un de mes disques a lâchée  je recheche un 400 Go ou un 500 Go IDE


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un 10 Go qui a légèrement pris la foudre si tu veux.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Septembre 2009)

et moi un 8 Go UltraFastWide SCSI à 10 000 rpm


----------



## kisbizz (3 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la data rescue est mon meilleur amie, et l'un de mes disques a lâchée  je recheche un 400 Go ou un 500 Go IDE



t'as plus la brique  ?


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et moi un 8 Go UltraFastWide SCSI à 10 000 rpm



ça je dois avoir avec la carte SCSI qui va bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> t'as plus la brique  ?



j'ai que des boitiers D2 a la maison 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

sinon hormis 8 photos j'ai tout récupéré


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *JE VEUX BUTER DES CONTROLEURS SNCF !!!*



... mais fallait pas frauder !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Ils veulent jouer les grands et quand il perdent ils viennent chialer


----------



## kisbizz (3 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai que des boitiers D2 a la maison



oki; oki ..... au fait , c'est quoi un boitier D2 ? 



suis sure, encore un truc de houff et gerk !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> oki; oki ..... au fait , c'est quoi un boitier D2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> suis sure, encore un truc de houff et gerk !!!



Très certainement un truc de gerk...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Septembre 2009)

Non D2 c'est un truc de gamer mais bientôt on dira D3


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> oki; oki ..... au fait , c'est quoi un boitier D2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> suis sure, encore un truc de houff et gerk !!!



un truc comme cela :


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2009)

Geeerkk !... :sick:


----------



## kisbizz (3 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un truc comme cela :




pas moche mais... je prefere la brique


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> pas moche mais... je prefere la brique


comme toutes les bonnes femmes, ça écoute pas ce qu'on leur dit... elle est comme la _bengilli_ celle-ci.

L'AS PAS CETTE BRIQUE, TU VAS PAS NOUS GONFLER LA PATIENCE AVEC... 
VAS CHANGER LES COUCHES AUX GRABATAIRES* DES FORUMS PLUTÔT


(*: Liste par MP)


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *JE VEUX BUTER DES CONTROLEURS SNCF !!!*



Quand on joue, qu'on perd, on assume.


----------



## divoli (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> comme toutes les bonnes femmes, ça écoute pas ce qu'on leur dit... elle est comme la _bengilli_ celle-ci.
> 
> L'AS PAS CETTE BRIQUE, TU VAS PAS NOUS GONFLER LA PATIENCE AVEC...
> VAS CHANGER LES COUCHES AU GRABATAIRES DES FORUMS PLUTÔT



Rhooo... Comment il parle aux dames du forum, lui... 

 Pis c'est quoi, cette histoire de roubignolles ? Tu te les montes sur coussins d'air ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Rhooo... Comment il parle aux dames du forum, lui...
> 
> Pis c'est quoi, cette histoire de roubignolles ? Tu te les montes sur coussins d'air ?


*Ouais...


Voilà, voilà...hein  *

TU VEUX PAS QUE JE LEUR FASSE LE BAISE MAIN ET LEUR RAMEUTE LA PÂTE DE FRUIT AUSSI ? :mouais:


----------



## itako (4 Septembre 2009)

Chienne de vie..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *Ouais...
> 
> 
> Voilà, voilà...hein  *
> ...



*QUAND ON GUEULE ICI, ON LE FAIT COMME IL FAUT!!!*

  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h14 ----------




itako a dit:


> Chienne de vie..



*T'AS ENCORE RIEN VU, TROU DU CUL!!! *


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

t'inkiètes pas Itako, ils sont comme ça les corses depuis qu'ils ont été rattachés aux pays du maghreb du sud... en plus on leur à voilés leur chèvres...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> t'inkiètes pas Itako, ils sont comme ça les corses depuis qu'ils ont été rattachés aux pays du maghreb du sud... en plus on leur à voilés leur chèvres...



Et ta connerie ?...
T'as pris une douche au poppers, queennie ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *QUAND ON GUEULE ICI, ON LE FAIT COMME IL FAUT!!!*




si tu veux...


mais si t'as le maleur de me faire une polyphonie, j'te marav' ta chèvre... Tu vois je te parle calmement... nous on est comme ça les slaves... on parle gentil... mais on est des vicieux bon comptables, ... parceque c'est pas ton ile au mileu des pays des bougnoules qui vas nous foirer le zygomatique MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... nous on est comme ça les slaves... on parle gentil...


Et ta Mémé, c'est Raspoutine, tronche de moujik ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta Mémé, c'est Raspoutine, tronche de moujik ?...


Ouais ben t'as pas vus la bitte de raspoutine, sinon tu ferais moins le mariolle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais ben t'as pas vus la bitte de raspoutine, sinon tu ferais moins le mariolle...


Si si... C'est un des incontournables du net...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ouais ben t'as pas vus la bitte de raspoutine, sinon tu ferais moins le mariolle...


Tiens ben la vl'a 






ça te changera de tes huitres... aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça te changera de tes huitres... aller



Un gland qui ferait mourir de rire les plus jeunes de nos chênes...   

C'est Toumaï, sur la tof' ?...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un gland qui ferait mourir de rire les plus jeunes de nos chênes...


Chienne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Chienne



Ben quoi ?... il a le gland nécessiteux, j'y peux rien...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

Pine d'huitre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pine d'huitre



Seule la photo fait foi...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seule la photo fait foi...


aller fais voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> aller fais voir



Naïve!


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Naïve!


en fait c'est que d'chi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> en fait c'est que d'chi



Oui oui... J'en ai une ultra minuscule. Je suis un très mauvais coup et j'ai hérité du sobriquet de Atchoum... Tu vois... Pas de quoi se bâtir un château en Espagne...


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... J'en ai une ultra minuscule. Je suis un très mauvais coup et j'ai hérité du sobriquet de Atchoum... Tu vois... Pas de quoi se bâtir un château en Espagne...


la clinique de la forêt noire devrais t'aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la clinique de la forêt noire devrais t'aller



C'est encore bien trop luxueux... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *JE VEUX BUTER DES CONTROLEURS SNCF !!!*



Paye ton billet, tu éviteras ce genre de prise de tête :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'est plus "vous faites quoi maintenant", c'est Laurel et Hardy


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est Toumaï, sur la tof' ?...



Impossible. Sur la photo, la nana a un semblant de lueur d'intelligence (enfin, en tout cas de compréhension...) dans le regard.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Que de délicatesse, j'adore


----------



## boodou (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205441 a dit:
			
		

> Que de délicatesse, j'adore



t'as vu comment t'es accueilli au réveil ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

C'est un enchantement de couleur en plus


----------



## boodou (4 Septembre 2009)

Je savais pas quoi manger ce midi  mais là j'ai comme une envie de boudin noir, avec des oignons, des pommes chaudes, miam !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Je te conseil le boudin blanc, en ce moment c'est la saison


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2009)

Je salive déjà (j'ai pas dit que je bavais, non plus  des fois que certains veuillent tirer parti de mon âge avancé pour des blagues douteuses) mais pour le boudin noir, pas pour le boudin blanc, et plutôt aux patates qu'aux pomme, si ça ne vous fait rien.

Ça me fait penser à un restau de la France profonde, disons Lacaune, où j'ai mangé la semaine dernière et où il y avait un excellent boudin (noir !) (ma femme a bien voulu me le faire goûter, quand même ), entre autres. Vous connaissez beaucoup de restos où dans le menu il y a en entrée un plats "artichauts machin truc au foie gras" et non "foie gras aux artichauts" et où il y a autant sinon plus de foie gras que d'artichauts (ça, c'est mon gamin qui a bien voulu me laisser goûter ).

Ça laisse encore espérer sur l'espèce humaine !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> mais pour le boudin noir, pas pour le boudin blanc



Quel racisme primaire


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5205526 a dit:
			
		

> Quel racisme primaire



M'en parle pas, même pour le chocolat, je préfère le noir !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Paye ton billet, tu éviteras ce genre de prise de tête :rateau:



C'est plutôt : "pense à prendre ta carte Imagin'R avec toi"


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2009)

Quand on a pas de tête&#8230;


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)

Pas de tête, pas de mal de tête.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Pas de tête, pas de mal de tête.



C'est nul, tu peux faire mieux


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)

Pas ce matin.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

t'es nul


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2009)

comme chez lacie : ils avaient pas de tête quand ils ont fait le colis : pas de visière, pas les bons cables vidéo...

font suer. En plus, ils rappellent pas ces cochons :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2009)

Bon, là ménant, je vois qu'entre Patoche et le poissecaille, c'est "ni queue ni tête", ce matin !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là ménant, je vois qu'entre Patoche et le poissecaille, c'est "ni queue ni tête", ce matin !



De toute manière l'un comme l'autre n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant.... et bien je profites de ma première journée un peu plus zen depuis 6 semaines pour me ballader sur les forums MacG!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2009)

J'ai eu une vive pensée pour le Patoch' ce midi. J'ai mangé des figatelles!:love:








Et je suis bourré aussi, accessoirement. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> Et je suis bourré aussi, accessoirement. :rateau:


Il sait faire aussi...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... nous on est comme ça les slaves...


*
Son nom se terminait en ska
A moins que ce ne soit en ski
Il buvait de la vodka
Dans une balalaïka
Et prenait de l'Eleska
En disant que c'était exquis
Le jour où il le rencontra
Il lui baisa la main trois fois
Puis de sa belle voix grave
Il récita les Burgraves
Dans une traduction Moldave
C'est alors qu'il succomba

Il avait le charme slave
Et il est devenue l'esclave
L'esclave de ce charme slave
Sex appealof et vampowska

il s'écria : je t'appartiens !
Tous mes millions seront les tiens !
Il répondit : Nitchevo !
Des millions ? C'est beaucoup trop !
Mais si vous aviez mille francs
Prêtez-moi donc un instant...
Il s'exécuta docilement
Et le vis avec étonnement
Les remettre intégralement
Au chasseur du restaurant
Pour lui acheter Paris Soir
En disant : Gardez ! ... Pour boire !
Il avait le charme slave
Et il est devenue l'esclave
L'esclave de ce charme slave
Sex appealof et vampovich.

Mais il le battait tous les soirs
Avec une paire d'embauchoirs,
Puis rempli de désespoir
Il saisissait son rasoir
Et sautait dans la baignoire
En criant : j'veux du caviar !
Ce tendre amour dura trois mois
Jusqu'au jour où il le trouva
Enroulé nu comme un ver
Autour d'un homme aux yeux verts
Il brandit un revolver
En chantant : Otchi Tchornia
Il avait le charme slave
Et il était devenue l'esclave
L'esclave de ce charme slave
Sex appealof et wanpitchef.

Il lui cria sans se retourner :
"Non mais des fois t'es pas cinglé ?
Vas-tu t'arrêter de gueuler
Et me laisser travailler !
Sinon je te file une grande gaffe
T'es prévenu ? Alors fais gaffe
Y faudrait pas me prendre pour un cave
Parce que j'ai le charme slave.
Mon vrai nom, c'est Fleur de Nave
Mais tu peux m'appeler Gustave
Va m'attendre sur le palier
Tu viendras quand je te sonnerai"
Et Il est restée l'esclave
L'esclave de ce charme slave
L'esclave du sourire suave
Du beau Gustave dit Fleur de Nave.*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Pffffffff


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5206009 a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffff



Ben ouais...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Septembre 2009)

Non mais t'as pas plus gros parce que je ne suis pas sûr que gK arrive à lire


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2009)

Je lis trèèèèès bien, j'ai juste les bras qui rallongent un peu en ce moment


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> Son nom se terminait en ska
> A moins que ce ne soit en ski
> Il buvait de la vodka
> ...



Tu me fatigues la patience parfois... en plus c'est nul comme polyphonie


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Septembre 2009)

là tout de suite? 



j'me fais bercer au doux son des braillements d'enfants et du  bip bip incessant de la machine à frittes du macdo ...  :mouais:
étrange polyphonie....

ben ouai, ya personne chez moi pour le week-end, et j'ai pas internet... on comble la solitude comme on peut....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

SOS amitié bonsooooooooir



Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> j'me fais bercer au doux son des braillements d'enfants et du  bip bip incessant de la machine à frittes du macdo ...  :mouais:
> étrange polyphonie....
> 
> ben ouai, ya personne chez moi pour le week-end, et j'ai pas internet... on comble la solitude comme on peut....



(Oh merde !)
C'est c'la, ouuuuuuui...

(chef, chef, help ! Aidez-moi, chef, s'il vous plaît ! C'est trop la loose, je vais pleurer, chef. Au secours !)


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Septembre 2009)

rhôoo ça va hein, chui point encore désespérée...

juste que j'habite dans un camping genre décors de blair-witch 3 (je sais, pas sorti, mais si il en font un 3, il le tourneront ici, c'est sûr !! ). J'ai jamais été fan des bruit bizarre au fin fond d'une forêt étrange, j'aime pas la forêt d'abord...


envie d'écrire, pas trop de talent pour ça, du coup j m'entraine sur macgé... pas d bol pour vous, j'assume  euuuuh, ouaih, d'abord, chui d'accord avec moi après coup



pis Mr Ponk, si tu veux faire le service sos amitiée, j'dois pouvoir trouver tout plein de truc à raconter...
alors commençons par le commencement...
je suis née un ..........


----------



## kisbizz (4 Septembre 2009)

là je viens de rentrer , passé a table sans avoir faim ,  fatigue physique et mentale sans compter  le  mal aux pieds :rateau:

j'ai l'impression d'avoir 100 ans !!!


vivement demain 18h pour 48h de paix


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2009)

là, je viens de trouver un forum parfaitement en phase avec le bar MacG... :love: :love: :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là je viens de rentrer , passé a table sans avoir faim ,  fatigue physique et mentale ...



Oulah ça doit être communicatif, j'ai attrapé la même chose en te lisant


----------



## gKatarn (4 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai l'impression d'avoir 100 ans !!!



Jeanne Calment, sors de ce corps


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Jeanne Calment, sors de ce corps


quel beau couple  ça ferait


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

_Elle venait d'avoir 18 ans
elle était belle comme Jeanne Calment,
forte comme une pomme _


----------



## kisbizz (4 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oulah ça doit être communicatif, j'ai attrapé la même chose en te lisant



ha bon, tu bosses toi ?


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Elle venait d'avoir 18 ans
> elle était belle comme Jeanne Calment,
> forte comme une pomme _


... qu'on prenait pour une poire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> ha bon, tu bosses toi ?



oui, j'ai même deux boulots


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

En ce moment je suis sur le net


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

Nuit de merde...
Voyons comment sera la journée...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Alors ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

Chuis vaseux, pour l'instant... 
Vu le peu que j'ai dormi...
S'il m'arrive une tuile; pas sûr de m'en rendre compte tout d'suite... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Là, je me fais traiter de psychopathe par tdb interposé !
Vous y croyez à ça ?

Dingue !

La bise, dudes !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> S'il m'arrive une tuile; pas sûr de m'en rendre compte tout d'suite... :rateau:



fais ton choix, je me ferais un plaisir de faire le reste


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

N'en as-tu donc point aux amandes et au chocolat ?
Béotien !


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'en as-tu donc point aux amandes et au chocolat ?
> Béotien !


Oui, tant qu'à faire...
Je préfèrerais !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

La cuisine vezoulienne c'est de la vraie, de l'authentique, qui tient au corps


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Là je vais commencer "Un Tueur sur la Route" d'Ellroy, paraît qu'il est terrible .

Bonne journée !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Oui il est terrible, on raconte qu'il frappe les gens


----------



## TiteLine (5 Septembre 2009)

Je fais la pause MacG  avant de me remettre au boulot


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Septembre 2009)

Je traduis 22 lignes de texte de l'allemand vers le français.

La prépa commence lentement


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Je regarde les sujets tombés à l'agregation de grammaire. On est loin des SMS des kévins !


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

j'ai enfin posé ma tringle a rideau ... et les rideaux qui vont avec


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai enfin posé ma tringle a rideau ... et les rideaux qui vont avec



Huit semaines de travaux


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Huit semaines de travaux



techniquement 14  le BTP c'est jamais ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> techniquement 14  le BTP c'est jamais ça



Je ne comptais pas les périodes où le chantier était en "intempéries"


----------



## gKatarn (5 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai enfin posé ma tringle a rideau ...



Tu tringles des rideaux ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu tringles des rideaux ? :affraid:



non, c'est pour Amok


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2009)

Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:

Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:
> 
> Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche



Un jour, il faut sortir, tu sais, se confronter au monde - même s'il fait peur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5207053 a dit:
			
		

> Oui il est terrible, on raconte qu'il frappe les gens



Si ce n'était que ça  

Bonne soirée les gaillards.


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:
> 
> Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche



Ben va sur MacBidouille, ni vu ni connu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:




Hum !


----------



## kisbizz (5 Septembre 2009)

buolot teminé , je commence 48h de paix


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> *buolot* teminé , je commence 48h de paix


Bulot ?!...


----------



## kisbizz (5 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bulot ?!...



oui, bulot 

entre la fatigue et la reprise de mon clavier sans fil défaillant , (le filaire infaillible j'ai du le rebranher  sur mon vieux imac rouge, fiston est là ) j'écris comme "une italienne qui ecrit le français omme une vache aveugle espagnole"  :rateau:


ps: s'il manque des lettres veuillez faire reclamation a mon clavier


----------



## divoli (5 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> buolot teminé , je commence 48h de paix


Et non pas:


kisbizz a dit:


> pruneaux teminés , je commence 48h de pets


----------



## kisbizz (5 Septembre 2009)

nan,       comme il dit si bien le comique (dont là je seche sur son nom ) dans son spectacle (dont bis, la aussi je seche le titre ) :
les femmes ne pètent pas, elle vomissent !!!!


----------



## TiteLine (5 Septembre 2009)

Je me sustente 

C'est la seule chose à faire pour arrêter de bosser (le MBP n'a pas voulu planter   du coup impossible de décoller ... pourtant je lui ai fait une installation de SL digne d'une demeurée ...  )


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que le slogan publicitaire qui est parvenu jusqu'à mes oreilles me faire doucement rigoler&#8230; Je te le livre afin que tu puisses méditer (oui je sais, méditer n'est pas le terme qui s'impose pour ce cas, mais que veux-tu, la langue française fourmille de mots riches de sens que l'on utilise à tort et à travers, alors, un de plus, un de moins&#8230



> Comment vous faire profiter du progrès avant qu'il ne soit dépassé ?


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2009)

la je me demande combien de personne auront compris la blague sur la couleur de cette pub 

[DM]xadhsq[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------

Sinon la il y a 1 partout au foot, mais c'est deux but français


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon la il y a 1 partout au foot, mais c'est deux but français



Et c'est bon signe ou pas ?


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je regarde les sujets tombés à l'agregation de grammaire. On est loin des SMS des kévins !





> Comment vous faire profiter du progrès avant qu'il ne soit dépassé ?



Bah aCLR est à l'agrégation de philosophie ce que les kévins sont à l'agrégation de grammaire...


----------



## corto one (6 Septembre 2009)

salut tous,
eh, dis moi macinside, c'est quoi la blague avec la couleur??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------




macinside a dit:


> la je me demande combien de personne auront compris la blague sur la couleur de cette pub
> 
> [DM]xadhsq[/DM]
> 
> ...


salut tous,
eh, dis moi macinside, c'est quoi la blague avec la couleur?? désolé, j'ai pas compris...


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2009)

corto one a dit:


> eh, dis moi macinside, c'est quoi la blague avec la couleur?? désolé, j'ai pas compris...



Oh l'autre 
Pas comprendre une blague de mac'inside


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

J'attends de vous voir un jour crever en masse...


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'attends de vous voir un jour crever en masse...



C'est pas une mauvaise idée

Et si on disait 2 sur 3 passent à la casserole, par exemple

Et bien sur cette page 925, on est cinq à avoir poster. Donc, 2 sur 3 ça fait un seul survivant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas une mauvaise idée


Bah... Tu sais, quand j'étais petit je voulais être Caligula, et pas une merde de super héros de mes couilles...
Maintenant, je sais que je n'ai pas à uvrer pour assister à un grand snuff ... Les gens se font du mal, à eux et entre eux, sans qu'on ait besoin de jouer les directeurs artistiques... Ils sont doués, ils travaillent bien et ne déçoivent jamais... :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Je lis vos posts et franchement je ferais mieux d'aller dormir


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2009)

@corto one : chez Citroën tu pouvais avoir ta traction de
n'importe quelle couleur du moment que c'était du noir


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> @corto one : chez Citroën tu pouvais avoir ta traction de
> n'importe quelle couleur du moment que c'était du noir



C'est pour ça que je ne comprenais pas. Parce que la phrase est d'Henry Ford à propos du modèle T


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

En ce moment j'essaie de d'immerger


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

Je bosse un peu ... en zieutant sur le forum de temps à autre :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Je bosse un peu ... en zieutant sur le forum de temps à autre :rateau:



En gros t'en fout pas une


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

C'est de la médisance, de la calomnie, de la diffamation ...

Je proteste ...  

Il faut bien utiliser la fonction exposés  de temps en temps


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est de la médisance, de la calomnie, de la diffamation ...


En un mot c'est du réalisme


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5208198 a dit:
			
		

> En un mot c'est du réalisme



Même pas vrai    Quoi ... que ....  

J'ai terminé la tâche que j'avais programmée.  

Là je file chez moi afin de ... continuer à bosser (tout en squattant le forum)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> continuer à bosser (tout en squattant le forum)



Bah voyons    

Aller moi j'assume, apéro-time


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Pareil bonne soirée  .


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

Bon apéro alors 

Back home et encore un peu de boulot avant de prendre l'apéro :rateau:


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2009)

Apéro time ici aussi. Avec ma première clope depuis 3 jours.


Cheers


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Apéro time ici aussi. Avec ma première clope depuis 3 jours.
> 
> 
> Cheers


c'est mal 

retour de week end&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> c'est mal
> 
> retour de week end&#8230;


ah t'inkiètes, c'est bientôt finis les rentrées de week-end... encore un ou deux ans et tout le monde bossera le week-end pour payer la taxe carbone qui sera débitée pour le reste de la semaine


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> retour de week end



Il faut bien reprendre la modération un jour


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

Y'en a qui on de la chance, moi j'attends encore la mort et c'est toujours... toujours, l'ennui qui se pointe


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Allez apéro-time bis


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Apéro time ici aussi. Avec ma première clope depuis 3 jours.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Arf ce n'est pas bien ça. Craquage passager ou craquage tout court?

(J'ai tenu 3 jours la semaine dernière ... avant de craquer ... mais  je vais retenter  )

Sinon , là, maintenant, je crois que je vais :sleep: , ce n'est pas évident de reprendre le rythme après deux mois de farniente


----------



## itako (6 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Avec ma première clope depuis 3 jours.




Et maintenant tu gardes la cadence !


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Sinon , là, maintenant, je crois que je vais :sleep: , ce n'est pas évident de reprendre le rythme après deux mois de farniente



T'avais qu'à bosser... comme tout le monde.


----------



## TiteLine (6 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'avais qu'à bosser... comme tout le monde.



Spa faux 

j'avais prévu de numériser tous mes manuels pendant les vacances mais je ne l'ai pas fait. Du coup, j'ai perdu quelques heures de sieste aujourd'hui  (pour numériser quelques ... pages) 

Bonne soirée à tous  :sleep::rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> ce n'est pas évident de reprendre le rythme après deux mois de farniente



Voilà ce que c'est quand on n'en branle pas une des vacances, après quand il faut  reprendre le turbin au bout de deux heures c'est déjà fatigué


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2009)

Je regarde MI3 sur teufun, un vrai recueil de poncifs téléphonés, mais tout à fait ce qu'il faut pour se vider la tête avant avant une nuit et une semaine de boulot de murde.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:
> 
> Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche



Personne n'a revu la grenouille ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Écrasée sur le bord de la route par un motard en combi rose sans aucun doute


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5208952 a dit:
			
		

> Écrasée sur le bord de la route par un motard en combi rose sans aucun doute



Mais non, plongée dans la recherche. Nous avons la chance, sur MacGé, d'avoir une grenouille proustienne !


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais non, plongée dans la recherche. .....



.....c'est une grenouille de labo !!!


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Arf ce n'est pas bien ça. Craquage passager ou craquage tout court?
> ()



non, plus simple que ça: à 1200 m d'altitude, j'avais pour 40 mn de trajet AR si je prenais une voiture, 1h par la voie des airs et avec mes pattes, pour rejoindre le premier tabac venu.
Plus le prix de l'essence ou du billet de téléphérique.

Donc j'ai zappé la clope 

Là, j'écoute _Beirut_, ça me fait penser à Alèm et je me dis que Nantes, c'est pas si loin. Faut que je regarde le prix des billets :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Septembre 2009)

Je me repose enfin, avant d'attaquer les vendanges à Meursault et à Pommard, ça va déchirer et je vais ramener de la boutanche !!


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2009)

Journée enfin terminée ... pas tout à fait, maintenant il me reste quelques heures de boulot à abattre ... en pouvant faire des pauses à volonté :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Contrairement à d'autres, en ce moment je bosse vraiment (à poster sur le forum)


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209283 a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à d'autres, en ce moment je bosse vraiment (à poster sur le forum)



une sorte de Pickwick &#8230; des forums d'expression


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209283 a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à d'autres, en ce moment je bosse vraiment (à poster sur le forum)



Et c'est bien payé comme boulot  ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:
> 
> Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche





Bassman a dit:


> Personne n'a revu la grenouille ?










Façon "papelard à la con qu'on te colle sous ton essuie-glace"...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> une sorte de Pickwick  des forums d'expression



Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne référence, mes conseils sont tout de même plus avisés    



Enrin a dit:


> Et c'est bien payé comme boulot  ?



Mieux que tu ne le pense


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209319 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne référence, mes conseils sont tout de même plus avisés
> 
> 
> 
> Mieux que tu ne le pense



Ah mais vu que je suis couillonne © et demeurée © je ne pense rien 

Là je viens de finir mon goûter (faut bien craquer de temps à autre) et je me remets un peu au boulot :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Ah mais vu que je suis couillonne © et demeurée © je ne pense rien



Merci de ne pas me couper l'herbe sous le pied, l'insulte c'est mon job normalement


----------



## teo (7 Septembre 2009)

Je m'en vais acheter une bouteille de rouge pour ma soirée avec un descendant du peuple d'Alexandre&#8230;

Woof&#8230;


----------



## TiteLine (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209434 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne pas me couper l'herbe sous le pied, l'insulte c'est mon job normalement




Je vous prie d'accepter mes plus plates excuses et de pardonner la pauvre nioube que je suis d' avoir commis cet impair largement dû à mon ignorance blablabla :sleep:

Bah ces deux adjectifs sont déjà sous copyright  mais ne te sens pas obligé d'en chercher d'autres 

Là je m'égare au bar, ça ne va plus du tout ... je retourne bosser


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209434 a dit:
			
		

> ... l'insulte c'est mon job normalement



  ...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...


... oui aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> ... je retourne bosser



File donc! Tu es la honte des masses laborieuses qui triment vraiment!


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File donc! Tu es la honte des masses laborieuses qui triment vraiment!


Ah bon ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu es la honte des masses laborieuses qui triment vraiment!



Dit le corse après sa sieste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209500 a dit:
			
		

> Dit le corse après sa sieste


Apprenez, mon petit Môôôssieur, que la sieste permet au travailleur de reconstituer ses forces de travail de manière naturelle et efficace...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Pour le jour où il se pourrait qu'il soit obligé, sa survie en dépendant, de les utiliser


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209511 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le jour où il se pourrait qu'il soit obligé, sa survie en dépendant, de les utiliser



À la différence de ceux qui s'agitent dans tous les sens alors que leur survie voudrait qu'ils se calment un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À la différence de ceux qui s'agitent dans tous les sens alors que leur survie voudrait qu'ils se calment un peu.



Ou la survie des autres... :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

j'ai faim


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai soif...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Et après, ça gaz.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2009)

il est possible que ça chie gras


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Et comme dirai Joel...

B-A-B.


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2009)

Là j'aurais bien envie de dire que je vais envie de mettre une bombe sur la voie (si possible derrière mon train) mais j'ai peur de la garde à vue donc je laisse tomber. Pourtant...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là j'aurais bien envie de dire que je vais envie de mettre une bombe sur la voie (si possible derrière mon train) mais j'ai peur de la garde à vue donc je laisse tomber. Pourtant...



Espèce d'extrémiste de gauche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai décidé de faire bombance ce soir, 4 plats et boissons à flots.


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Là j'aurais bien envie de dire que je vais envie de mettre une bombe sur la voie (si possible derrière mon train) mais j'ai peur de la garde à vue donc je laisse tomber. Pourtant...



Si je puis me permettre, il existe des professionnels, pour ce genre de choses.


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, il existe des professionnels, pour ce genre de choses.


Tout comme on ne s'improvise pas agent immobillier, hein !...


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2009)

Oh bordel i'm demasked


----------



## WebOliver (7 Septembre 2009)

Là, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive aujourd'hui&#8230; 



> Désolé, cette discussion est fermée.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

N'est pas aussi rapide qu'un motard à la combi rose qui veut


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Là, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive aujourd'hui&#8230;



Moi aussi. Me suis pris la porte dans la gueule. 

Modérateur, pourquoi diable me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ainsi la vis ? 

---> j'suis sorti.


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi aussi. Me suis pris la porte dans la gueule.
> 
> Modérateur, pourquoi diable me
> 
> ...




_Parcque_








​


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Là, je suis fort désappointé que cet encOlé de pustule de mUrde ne soit pas encore passé nous déverser ses flots d'insultes


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Ca c'est la motard's vezoulian touch


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2009)

tu vas finir dans les geôles jugnin !


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là, je suis fort désappointé que cet encOlé de pustule de mUrde ne soit pas encore passé nous déverser ses flots d'insultes


Il mûrit ses réponses...
Ou alors il est (déjà) bourré...


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

je me bois une (1) seule Kriek


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me bois une (1) seule Kriek


Assied-toi avant de tomber !...


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

mais je suis aussi assis devant mon ordi


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me bois une (1) seule Kriek



Ils la font en magnum, maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

ils l'ont pas en girafe


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Et en pichet ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Là, je constate qu'on approche du 11 septembre et que ma bal se remplit de messages conspirationistes à la con.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je me bois une (1) seule Kriek



C'est pas un petit peu fort pour toi ? Gaffe au vomi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas un petit peu fort pour toi ? Gaffe au vomi



Trop tard


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2009)

je me demande encore et encore où est passé cette merdasse de facture , j'ai passé l'aprem a la chercher dans le tas de paperasse que je me promet de ranger depuis 1 an ...rien  trouvé 

je fouille la maison, cave comprise, ouvre tous les tiroirs , toute les boites , tout y est passé ... 
décidément elle ne montre pas son museau 

je vais la chercher sur l'ordi vu que j'ai acheté sur le net , toujours rien ....

alors je vais tenter de la trouver sur le  site où j'ai acheté ....l'idée n'es pas mauvaise mais sur quel site j'ai passé la commande  ? je  ne sais plus ....  j'en  fais un tas mais pas évident, en plus je ne sais même plus quel adresse mail j'ai utilisé .... a chaque site j'essaie plusieurs mails , demande de password ect, ect .... rien et encore rien ....

je paie tout en cb , sur le net de toute façon on passe par là .... je cherches mes extraits et .... quand ça veut pas , ça veut pas .... pas d'extrait de décembre a février , j'avais déménagé et j'avais oublié la banque , elle a eu mes nouvelles coordonnées  que en mars 

non, je n'avais pas fait le changement d'adresse a la poste , le dernier m'avait causé plus de soucis que autre ....


mon ami  m'appelle Nemo , je pense que aujourd'hui je merite l'argement ce surnom


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209853 a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard



mais non, je prépare mon matos photo pour ce week-end :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> mon ami  m'appelle Nemo , je pense que aujourd'hui je merite l'argement ce surnom


Dory, plutôt (nan, pas le chien) ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> mon ami  m'appelle Nemo , je pense que aujourd'hui je merite l'argement ce surnom



Apparemment pas qu'aujourd'hui


----------



## Aski (8 Septembre 2009)

Parce que j'ai fait la bêtise de mettre mon disque en MBR au lieu de GUID, je fini par me résigner à attendre de rentrer de vacances et pouvoir sauvegarder mon système afin de pouvoir installer Snow Leopard &#8230;

Sauf si je trouve une âme charitable qui me prêtera un disque d'ici là pour faire ma sauvegarde &#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (8 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant, çà fait presque une heure que je suis rentré d'une terrasse en sous-sol 







'tin, Fab, t'as chié sur la réservation là


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, Fab, t'as chié sur la réservation là


 
Et après tu t'étonnes qu'ils vous aient collé à la cave !!!
Déjà bien sympa qu'ils vous servent à manger, moi je dis.

Nan, c'est vrai, c'est dégoûtant !
Quel goret, ce fab !


----------



## TiteLine (8 Septembre 2009)

Bah là je viens de terminer ma journée au boulot ... vais finir deux ou trois bricoles et me relaxer un peu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Je réorganise ma bibliothèque en mettant en évidence mes livres de graphisme, au détriment du latin et du grec.


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je réorganise ma bibliothèque en mettant en évidence mes livres de graphisme, au détriment du latin et du grec.



Alors, c'est plus efficace pour pécho d'la meuf ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors, c'est plus efficace pour pécho d'la meuf ?



Apparemment, non. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Je suis crevé, et les cours de dactylographie sont vraiment ennuyants .

Tout de même excellente soirée à tous .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2009)

là, je me dis que le site Orange® à vraiment l'interface la plus pourrite du web ! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> là, je me dis que le site Orange® à vraiment l'interface la plus pourrite du web ! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Oui c'est un portail plus qu'un site mais c'est vraiment pas top ! On tourne en rond pour aboutir toujours à une page inaccessible pour le moment....


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Oui c'est un portail plus qu'un site mais c'est vraiment pas top ! On tourne en rond pour aboutir toujours à une page inaccessible pour le moment....



les webmestres se sont peut être, encooore, étranglés avec des câbles ethernet


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les webmestres se sont peut être, encooore, étranglés avec des câbles ethernet



Arrête, c'est le genre de trucs qui fait pas trop marrer Fab'Fab...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Arrête, c'est le genre de trucs qui fait pas trop marrer Fab'Fab...


en temps que majorette de macgeneration, il a rien d'autre à faire que d'être souple du poignet


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

'tain je dépile mes mails, je vais devoir travailler aujourd'hui semble-t-il


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2009)

là je savoure la journée, elle va être belle, ensoleillée :love: et aujourd'hui, c'est moi la "reine"


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> là je savoure la journée, elle va être belle, ensoleillée :love: et aujourd'hui, c'est moi la "reine"



Si c'est une manière détournée de nous amener à te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, c'est lamentable ! 

Bonne journée ensoleillée, alors.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Je croyais que l'épiphanie c'était le 6 janvier


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2009)

Bon anniversaire :love: et bon non anniversaires aux autres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------

Non on tire les reines le 6 janvier


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

t'es sûr que c'est pas des quiches?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Non on tire les reines le 6 janvier



Pas grave en attendant j'améliorais mon jeu au jokari


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Si c'est une manière détournée de nous amener à te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, c'est lamentable !
> 
> Bonne journée ensoleillée, alors.


tsss, tsss, tsss, on essaie d'avoir tous les bons voeux que l'on peut  paraît que ça porte bonheur :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Si c'est une manière détournée de nous amener à te souhaiter un bon anniversaire, c'est lamentable !
> 
> Bonne journée ensoleillée, alors.



*Absolument !  *


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tsss, tsss, tsss, on essaie d'avoir tous les bons voeux que l'on peut  paraît que ça porte bonheur :love:



Ben oui, mais il y a plus simple, comme marcher dans  &#8230; Euh &#8230; utiliser un fer à cheval, une patte de jugnin ou un trèfle à 4 feuilles


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2009)

Là j'arrive pas à décrocher de la page du jour de "bonjour madame" :love: :bave:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2009)

Essaie avec _Bonjour Monsieur_ alors&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

Moi y'a ce putain de proxy qui m'empêche de dire bonjour à la dame


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi y'a ce putain de proxy qui m'empêche de dire bonjour à la dame



Moi y'a juste la morale. Bande de tordus.


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi y'a juste la morale. Bande de tordus.



Tu as bien changé depuis hier soir


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi y'a ce putain de proxy qui m'empêche de dire bonjour à la dame


Passe par un proxy russe ou Seychellois


----------



## jugnin (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu as bien changé depuis hier soir



J'ai pas précisé les horaires de fonctionnement de la morale chez moi, si ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi y'a ce putain de proxy qui m'empêche de dire bonjour à la dame


As-tu essayé de dire Bonjour mademoiselle ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai pas précisé les horaires de fonctionnement de la morale chez moi, si ?


Tu pourrais partager ton iCal à la cave, qu'on sache ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu pourrais partager ton iCal à la cave, qu'on sache ?




on a dit qu'on arrêtait avec les caves, non?


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on a dit qu'on arrêtait avec les caves, non?



Le déjeuner du Mardi avec Golf t'as donc tant traumatisé ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2009)

Je te murde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on a dit qu'on arrêtait avec les caves, non?



Surtout que parfois les caves se rebiffent.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Le déjeuner



A la bouffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Surtout que parfois les caves se rebiffent.


 
Il me semble que dans leur cas, c'est plutôt la cave se rebouffe.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

La grande bouffe est prévue ?


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

vous pouvez toujours demander à Golf si il y a une difficulté d'organisation :


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> vous pouvez toujours demander à Golf si il y a une difficulté d'organisation :


met du gel de silicone sur l'escalier... si le voisin pouvais se faire un triple salto avec envol par dessus la rampe....


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2009)

Là, je vous remercie pour vos bons voeux  ça portera clairement de la chance d'en avoir reçu autant :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Là, je vous remercie pour vos bons voeux  ça portera clairement de la chance d'en avoir reçu autant :love:



et tu en redemandes en plus ?!  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> et tu en redemandes en plus ?!  :love:


on n'en a jamais assez !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> et tu en redemandes en plus ?! :love:


 
Mais ouais, quoi, c'est limite indécent cette constante appétence joyeuse pour les bonnes choses !

Comme si la vie pouvait être drôle et légère !
N'importe quoi !

Une vallée de larmes, on vous dit, bon sang !
C'est pourtant pas compliqué !


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une vallée de larmes, on vous dit, bon sang !
> C'est pourtant pas compliqué !



fange, foutre et cruauté !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> fange, foutre et cruauté !


bon t'as pas autre chose à foutre justement ailleurs duglandeur


----------



## yvos (9 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bon t'as pas autre chose à foutre justement ailleurs duglandeur



T'inquiètes, c'est très rapide de supprimer un message (que cela ne te donne pas des idées pour autant  )


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on n'en a jamais assez !  :love:


Bon allez c'est d'accord, tu te tourne, tu tombe le futal et tu te met en slip-chaussettes. :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on n'en a jamais assez !  :love:





jpmiss a dit:


> Bon allez c'est d'accord, tu te tourne, tu tombe le futal et tu te met en slip-chaussettes. :love:



On a la vidéo    

[youtube]uIPP4HiLdmc[/youtube]


----------



## kisbizz (9 Septembre 2009)

09/09/09 ... il y avait  9 millions a gagner ?
là je viens de voir que j'ai oublié de jouer


----------



## link.javaux (9 Septembre 2009)

congé demain, je joue à mario 64, vdm


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> je joue à mario 64, vdm




Un peu ouai...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je lis vos conneries


----------



## boodou (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5212515 a dit:
			
		

> Je lis vos conneries



Dis-toi bien qu'on a à lire les tiennes aussi ...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Personne n'a revu la grenouille ?





tirhum a dit:


> Façon "papelard à la con qu'on te colle sous ton essuie-glace"...




Et c'est comme ça que vous pensez m'aider _techniquement_ ??!!!!  

Me voilà bien avancée!!


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai que le publicitaire a omis le numéro de téléphone


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je dépile mes mails   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------












A bah j'en ais pas en fait


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et c'est comme ça que vous pensez m'aider _techniquement_ ??!!!!
> 
> Me voilà bien avancée!!


Il faudrait que tu postes dans un fil adéquat, très chère !... 
Que l'on puisse t'aider...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2009)

Va déjà falloir que je comprenne où est le problème pr trouver le bon fil où poster 





_oui oui je sais : Brune à l'extérieur, blonde à l'intérieur et il y a tjrs une surprise avec moi! Une vraie fille Kinder... :style:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Là je suis très perplexe : je vais devoir poster dans les forum techniques et je ne sais ni où poster, ni comment faire... Va falloir sortir du bar :affraid:
> 
> Je sens qu'on va me dire d'utiliser la fonction recherche





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hum !





Craquounette a dit:


> Va déjà falloir que je comprenne où est le problème pr trouver le bon fil où poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum hum hum ! :modo:

(quand c'est en bleu, en général, c'est un lien ou il faut cliquer )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Va déjà falloir que je comprenne où est le problème pr trouver le bon fil où poster



Je pense qu'il doit se situer ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Septembre 2009)

J'hésite à répondre une fois de plus au mail d'un abruti avec qui j'ai fait la connerie de travailler et qui ne comprend rien à rien.
Si je l'insultais...  :love:
Ca ne sert à rien, mais ça détend.


----------



## macarel (10 Septembre 2009)

Pour équilibrer des esprits


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je suis une réunion du big boss qui est juste en face de moi là maintenant    

Comment çà j'en ais rien à foutre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5212832 a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà j'en ais rien à foutre ?



Tes pensées sont forcément ailleurs... (voir dessin du post de Macarel)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

'tain le mec de la qualité il arrive a être aussi soporifique que Derrick


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a un pot d'échappement de rechange ?!... 
À donner, bien sûr !...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

J'en ai 2 sur la bécane, j'peux bien t'en filer un


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2009)

Crétin !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelqu'un a un pot d'échappement de rechange ?!...
> À donner, bien sûr !...



Demande à gK il a gardé son ancien côlon artificiel


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2009)

Là ? Je cherche à savoir dans quel fichier sont écrites les licences CS3, vu que c'est plus le même que pour les versions précédentes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Je bois une tisane sensée faciliter la digestion.
Ce n'est pas très bon.
Et comme je n'aime pas jeter, je vais devoir me fader toute la boîte.

Du coup ma naturelle bonhommie marque un peu le pas.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2009)

En meme temps que le boulot, j'écoute le CD de présentation du festival Jazzèbre histoire de me faire une idée de ce que j'écouterai le mois prochian sur scène.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bah moi je bosse, bande de larves


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je bois une tisane sensée faciliter la digestion..



Tu veux une bonne adresse pour des poches à pipi ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux une bonne adresse pour des poches à pipi ?



si tu n'évacues que les liquides au niveau digestif, ça doit cogner sous l'armure...


----------



## sandy-1977 (10 Septembre 2009)

J' attends 16h30 pour quitter le bureau


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2009)

...ben vu comme t'es occupée...tu peux y aller dès maintenant ....

(je dis ça passque comme ça je culpabiliserai moins de ma flemmardise actuelle)...


----------



## boodou (10 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> J' attends 16h30 pour quitter le bureau



16h30 !
C'est le milieu de la journée seulement non ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 16h30 !
> C'est le milieu de la journée seulement non ?



Chez Bouygues, le directeur travaux m'aurait dit: Le Roy, vous prenez votre après-midi? 

comprend qui voudra


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> 16h30 !
> C'est le milieu de la journée seulement non ?



Le milieu de la matinée pour certains


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Chez Bouygues, le directeur travaux m'aurait dit: Le Roy, vous prenez votre après-midi?


 
Ouais, de l'humour de chef, je connais.
Tous les mêmes, on dirait...


----------



## vleroy (10 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, de l'humour de chef, je connais.
> Tous les mêmes, on dirait...



chuuuuut, sandy découvre l'humour des majors


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

là je vais aller changer la caisse des chats


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je loue Linux pour sa simplicité et sa pureté


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de voir les nouveautés d'hier, magnifique 

Bonne soirée .


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de louer un 1D mk III :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de louer un 1D mk III :love:



On est pas sur un forum SMS mackie


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Je viens de louer un 1D mk III :love:



Ça y est, Mackie a trouvé un nouveau filon : la sous-location de reflex 
Surveillez vos boîtes mail, vous allez avoir des propositions !


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

et le mackie, on peut le louer ? ils ont ouvert un zoo magnifique au Quatar


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2009)

la j'attends un hachis parmentier .... ou un truc comme cela, sais pas comme s'écrit cette chose plutôt fade  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> la j'attends un hachis parmentier .... ou un truc comme cela, sais pas comme s'écrit cette chose plutôt fade  :rateau:


fade... ben tu choisis pas les bons produits : tu prends un lepreux et tu lui fais jouer de la guitare et là t'auras du hachis bien relevé


----------



## itako (10 Septembre 2009)

Moi toute façon j'aime pas ça, alors je mix, et pas du lépreux.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Moi toute façon j'aime pas ça, alors je mix, et pas du lépreux.


toi tu fatigues la patience... bon t'as plutôt l'allure du posteur des forums MacBidon, tu veux pas aller voir si on y est ?


----------



## itako (10 Septembre 2009)

Je vais te faire bouffer du lépreux tu vas voir.


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2009)

là j'écoute et regarde le new clip de prince ..... j'aime :rose::love:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> là j'écoute et regarde le new clip de prince ..... j'aime :rose::love:


il est mort le 25 juin, t'es gourde ou quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h22 ----------




itako a dit:


> Je vais te faire bouffer du lépreux tu vas voir.



mouahahahah...


tu parles comme une taffiolle...


----------



## TiteLine (10 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant? Nada :rateau:

Et ça fait du bien avant d'aborder la dernière journée de la semaine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de télécharger 1,2 go d'updates pour un euro dans un cybercafé, ça ne m'arrive que cinq à six fois l'an, ce serait dommage de payer un abonnement adsl pour ça ! Seul problème insoluble : l'update iphone


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il est mort le 25 juin, t'es gourde ou quoi ?





opss ne savais pas que lui aussi a eté enterré 


suis vraiment gourde , t'as raison :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

ferme bien le bouchon du temps que tu y est


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tu parles comme une taffiolle...



C'est pas un peu fini avec toute cette homophobie ?!!!?...


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas un peu fini avec toute cette homophobie ?!!!?...



c'est l'hôpital qui tire sur l'ambulance même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




Enrin a dit:


> Là, maintenant? Nada :rateau:
> 
> Et ça fait du bien avant d'aborder la dernière journée de la semaine.



je suis déjà en week-end


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas un peu fini avec toute cette homophobie ?!!!?...


rhôô ben attends l'autre il veux pas su...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis déjà en week-end



_Tiens tu tombes bien Tu pourrais aller me chercher une livraison Merci. _


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Tiens tu tombes bien&#8230; Tu pourrais aller me chercher une livraison&#8230; Merci. _


il est un peu chetif non ? ça vas lui faire lourd.. en plus si la vioque reste avec les dents plantée dans sa cheville...


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Tiens tu tombes bien Tu pourrais aller me chercher une livraison Merci. _



Tu est un communiste suisse ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> il est un peu chetif non ? ça vas lui faire lourd.. en plus si la vioque reste avec les dents plantée dans sa cheville...



il y a des fortes chance que je pèse plus que toi


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tu est un communiste suisse ?


tu es insultant pour les deux parties là


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il est un peu chetif non ? ça vas lui faire lourd.. en plus si la vioque reste avec les dents plantée dans sa cheville...



_Son père lui ferait du mal?_


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Son père lui ferait du mal?_


la paternité comme la maternité, tu sais ça jamais été le fort des batraciens


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Tu es*t* ...



Mackie malgré toutes ces années, tu m'impressionneras toujours. Tu serais presque le zér... Euh le héros du forum


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213818 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie malgré toutes ces années, tu m'impressionneras toujours. Tu serais presque le zér... Euh le héros du forum


en plus quand il est content, il vomit...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

On peut encore vomir de l'alcool à son âge ? Impressionant...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On peut encore vomir de l'alcool à son âge ? Impressionant...



Je comprend pas que ça puisse t'impressionner, ton père le fait bien lui


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> en plus quand il est content, il vomit...



Ouais ça a un nom: l'émétophilie.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213828 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend pas que ça puisse t'impressionner, ton père le fait bien lui


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Septembre 2009)

Puisqu'on est dans le sujet, j'ai un peu de mal a apprendre la Bourrée en mi mineur de Bach, pas du tout habitué au type de jeu classique...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


>



Attend mon gK je ne t'ai même pas dit ce que je préparais de bon à manger pour demain.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2009)

@ D-T

[YOUTUBE]W37x7lNP4DY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213848 a dit:
			
		

> Attend mon gK je ne t'ai même pas dit ce que je préparais de bon à manger pour demain.




Pas grave, j'ai pris de l'avance


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis déjà en week-end



Sale gauchiss' !... 



macinside a dit:


> Tu est un communiste suisse ?



Et toi, t'es un communiste français ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

Non, ça, pour en trouver faut creuser&#8230;  

Edit: quoique, un des anciens maire de Genève en était un&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, ça, pour en trouver faut creuser&#8230;



Ouf !... :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas grave, j'ai pris de l'avance



L'ablation d'une partie du pancréas d'un illustre inconnu porté en mousse


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

On dirait un gâteau de mamyblue tiens! Miam.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

Mouahahahaha... Le Parti Suisse du Travail !...  :love:

Quand même cofondateur de la GUE...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213869 a dit:
			
		

> L'ablation d'une partie du pancréas d'un illustre inconnu porté en mousse
> .../...










aaaaah, çà va mieux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> On dirait un gâteau de mamyblue tiens! Miam.


Bah j'espère bien "Miam", la cuisine vezoulienne reste le summum de la gastronomie française monsieur   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h55 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> aaaaah, çà va mieux



Je savais mon petit gK que la bonne bouffe te manquait. J'ai ouïe dire à l'hospice que t'arrêtais pas d'embêter l'infirmière pour que le cuisto soit vezoulien   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

Et pour que le plat soit complet il faut l'accompagnement, voici donc les membres bouillis à l'huile et au basilic


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _se renconter au lou pascalou ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
> _se tirer la bourre ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !
> _parler de ce qu&#8217;on fait ?_ : il y a un fil pour ça !



Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il y a même un fil pour les fans de cyclisme ! 

Et pourtant...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Pas moi j'ai plus faim, j'arrête la cuisine et remettrais ma toque demain


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5213949 a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi j'ai plus faim, j'arrête la cuisine et remettrais ma toque demain



Tiens mange!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Septembre 2009)

Ca m'a l'air appétissant mais avant je veux connaitre le nom du plat


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis qu'il y a même un fil pour les fans de cyclisme !
> 
> Et pourtant...



Tes parents ne t&#8217;ont pas appris à ne pas répondre  ?


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

laché dé kom plizvp

http://christobale.skyrock.com/1586713660-minie-et-son-tipe.html

http://alex5159.skyrock.com/1.html


Sinon j'ai trouvé ça quand même énorme, effrayant mais pour le moins énorme quand même.


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2009)

Je m'aperçois incidemment que c'est la fête à JPTK


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je m'aperçois incidemment que c'est la fête à JPTK



Rien à fout..


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je m'aperçois incidemment que c'est la fête à JPTK




.........t'as quoi comme calendrier ?????? la Saint JPTK c'est 'achement rare quand même ....

...ben alors BF JPTK ! LoL.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .........t'as quoi comme calendrier ?????? la Saint JPTK c'est 'achement rare quand même ....
> 
> ...ben alors BF JPTK ! LoL.



Pitêt, mais ici, c'est souvent "sa fête" quand même, hein !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt, mais ici, c'est souvent "sa fête" quand même, hein !


Si je me souviens bien de ses derniers posts, là il est parti faire les vendanges... On devrait être tranquilles encore un petit moment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien de ses derniers posts, là il est parti faire les vendanges... On devrait être tranquilles encore un petit moment...



Les vendanges ? Je sais pas là, il risque d'être "pressé" de revenir !


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les vendanges ? Je sais pas là, il risque d'être "pressé" de revenir !


C'est nul !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est nul !...



Nan nan nan... C'est pas nul, c'est... heuuuuu... Spécial.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

C'est du P77 quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est du P77 quoi



Voilàààà! :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est nul !...



Je dirais même plus mon cher dupont : "c'est très nul"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Je m'aperçois incidemment que c'est la fête à JPTK



Faudrait pas que cet évènement fâcheux masque le fait que ça fait pile poil 5 ans aujourd'hui que je vous brise les roustons dans la joie et la bonne humeur...  :style:

PATOCHMAN : Brings happyness on your screen since 2004.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faudrait pas que cet évènement fâcheux masque le fait que ça fait pile poil 5 ans aujourd'hui que je vous brise les roustons dans la joie et la bonne humeur...  :style:



Oui, d'ailleurs quelle arrivée fracassante&#8230; 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mon histoire est un peu longue...
> J'ai installé il y a quelque jour le CD wanadoo extense ; modem Thomson speedtouch 330 USB.
> 1) sur le disque de mon powerbook, Mac OS X 10.3
> 2) Sur un disque dur externe ou est également installé Mac OS X
> ...





Poli, et tout, un vrai nioub' de compet&#8230; 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les différents conseils.
> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu des blêmes...
> Mais en résumé :
> Je réinstalle proprement OS X, ou il existe des solutions autres?
> :rose:





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout était tellement bloqué que j'ai réinstallé Mac OS X
> proprement, puis uniquement le pilote du modem et depuis tout marche
> à merveille. Le conseil de TheBob était le bon.
> Moralité : Je n'installerai plus jamais rien qui puisse venir de chez wanadoo.



  Et à bientôt dans les différents fils.


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs quelle arrivée fracassante



Oui... Et c'est je crois mon bon Jipé qui m'avait sorti du marasme... :love:




> Poli, et tout, un vrai nioub' de compet



Infâme petit tapin vérolé!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Infâme petit tapin vérolé!



Tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas poussé le vice jusqu'à poster le lien de tes folles aventures&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

> Et à bientôt dans les différents fils.



Je vois qu'il n'y a pas que le secret bancaire qui est mis à mal chez les pives...


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu remarqueras que je n'ai pas poussé le vice consistant à poster le lien de tes folles aventures


J'peux l'poster ?!...
J'peux l'poster ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'peux l'poster ?!...
> J'peux l'poster ?!...



Maiiiiiiiis va-z-yyyyyyyy!


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'peux l'poster ?!...
> J'peux l'poster ?!...



Non, c'est pas cool cool de faire ça quand même.


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faudrait pas que cet évènement fâcheux masque le fait que ça fait pile poil 5 ans aujourd'hui que je vous brise les roustons dans la joie et la bonne humeur...  :style:
> 
> PATOCHMAN : Brings happyness on your screen since 2004.



Je vais faire ma chieuse, mais on n'est pas le 11 aujourd'hui ? 

(qu'est ce que tu ferais pas pour éclipser l'anniv de JPTK !  )


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faudrait pas que cet évènement fâcheux masque le fait que ça fait pile poil 5 ans aujourd'hui que je vous brise les roustons dans la joie et la bonne humeur...  :style:
> 
> PATOCHMAN : Brings happyness on your screen since *2004*.


Noob



Mais Mado a raison .. Mado a toujours raison :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Noob



Quand on voit ce que tu es capable de caser dans tes compils, on traite pas les autres de nioube! 



> Mais Mado a raison .. Mado a toujours raison :love:



Mort de faim!  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------




mado a dit:


> Je vais faire ma chieuse...



Ouais, ben c'est fait!


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelqu'un a un pot d'échappement de rechange ?!...
> À donner, bien sûr !...


Bon, ben...
Finalement je n'en ai pas besoin !...


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs quelle arrivée fracassante&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*MWOUAHHHHHH AH AHAH !!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> *MWOUAHHHHHH AH AHAH !!!!*



Judas! :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

C'était pourtant simple à l'époque de poster en anonyme (saloperie d'enregistrement obligatoire)


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Judas! :mouais:




......mais je t'aime ma louloutte !!!! :love:

....et puis tu sais ...toi au moins tu n'as qu'un passé honteux de nioub poli comme casserole au cul .......moi j'ai dû me déguiser en fille pendant des années :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......mais je t'aime ma louloutte !!!! :love:
> 
> ....et puis tu sais ...toi au moins tu n'as qu'un passé honteux de nioub poli comme casserole au cul .......moi j'ai dû me déguiser en fille pendant des années :rose::rose::rose:



Heuuuuuuu... Rafraîchis-moi la mémoire... Fut un temps,  je t'ai pas draguée, au moins ?...  :mouais:


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuu... Rafraîchis-moi la mémoire... Je t'ai pas draguée, au moins ?...  :mouais:



...Haaaaaaaa......:love::love::love:


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......mais je t'aime ma louloutte !!!! :love:
> 
> ....et puis tu sais ...toi au moins tu n'as qu'un passé honteux de nioub poli comme casserole au cul .......moi j'ai dû me déguiser en fille pendant des années :rose::rose::rose:



Un rien t'habille coquine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...Haaaaaaaa......:love::love::love:



'Tain! La honte sur moi...  :hein:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! La honte sur moi...  :hein:


c'est clair  

PUTAIN COMME T'AVAIS TROP LA TRONCHE DU NIOUB FAYOT !!!

POLI EN PLUS MOUAHAHAHAHA 

COMME TU ME DECOIS EN FAIT 

VAS'Y WEBO BALANCE ENCORE


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs quelle arrivée fracassante&#8230;



La peste bulbonique, ça commence toujours par une phase d'incubation...pénétrer l'organisme au plus profond, puis laisser le charme agir


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> VAS'Y WEBO BALANCE ENCORE



Je vous laisse jongler avec les multiples options qu'offre l'outil de recherche du forum. Y a de véritables trésors&#8230;  

Allez une petite pour la route&#8230; :love:



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Car même si je comprend pas mal l'Anglais ; j'ai quelques limites


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> COMME TU ME DECOIS EN FAIT



Ça c'est plutôt rassurant...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> VAS'Y WEBO BALANCE ENCORE



Ne force pas les tendances du suisse


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ne force pas les tendances du suisse



Les suisses transmettent les listes à qui de droit


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je vous laisse jongler avec les multiples options qu'offre l'outil de recherche du forum. Y a de véritables trésors&#8230;
> 
> Allez une petite pour la route&#8230; :love:


Ouais, n'empèche que déjà à l'époque:


			
				Onc' Patoch' a dit:
			
		

> Long life to IGGY, and don't forget the amazing STOOGES




Mais aussi ça:


			
				Onc' Patoch' a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que ces forums existent pour les newbees dont je fais partie.


 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Oui... C'était avant que je devienne un vieux con aigri et que je découvre le bar...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... C'était avant que je devienne un vieux con aigri et que je découvre le bar...



Les cons ça osent tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... C'était avant que je devienne un vieux con** *aigri ** et que je découvre le bar...



.....à cause de l'exceptionnelle concentration de connerie d'humanité qu'on y trouve pitet ?
 


** *...mais nooooon, t'es pas vieux !!! *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Connasse!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> [COLOR="Blue"**[/COLOR] *...mais nooooon, t'es pas vieux !!! *


*

Par contre toi ce genre de raté ça sent le vieillesse à plein nez   *


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

....pourrait-on éradiquer cette fiotte ?????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....pourrait-on éradiquer cette fiotte ?????



Lance une fatwa à la cave...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....pourrait-on éradiquer cette fiotte ?????



On dit "fiente", souvent utiliser en sauce en cuisine d'ailleurs pour rehausser le goût de certains aliments bien fades et rendant généralement le plat savoureux. Merci d'utiliser le vocabulaire adéquat


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

/burps


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Je pense qu'en ce moment, le vieux il attend son plat favori   

Voilà pour toi le vieux, spécialité du chef


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

Viiiiiiiiiii, comme çà je pourai vomiiiiiiiiir  :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux


----------



## Lila (11 Septembre 2009)

:





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214663 a dit:
			
		

>




..... mais mais mais ...on a le droit de poster son avatar en grand comme ça ?????

:modo:


----------



## silvio (11 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand on voit ce que tu es capable de caser dans tes compils, on traite pas les autres de nioube!



Oui j'assume certaines dérives prolétariennes, voire un peu Oï (bien qu'ils s'en défendent)
Mince j'avais 16 ans 
Bon j'attends toujours ton retour 
Qu'est-ce qui est dispensable (à part Angelic Upstart et La Souris Déglinguée) et qu'est-ce que j'ai oublié ?
Oui j'aurais pu te faire un MP ... mais en fait non .... 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mort de faim!


-
Elle me tient






			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5214663 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'en ce moment, le vieux il attend son plat favori
> 
> Voilà pour toi le vieux, spécialité du chef


Bon il ne me manquait que la tradition vezoulienne pour partir en WE
Merci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

Ah oui tiens, c'est le week-end


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

La, j'attend le premier concert de la grande scene de la fête de l'huma 
bon les fans feminimes hystérique sont pour 21h40


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

tu vas voir la migraine fermière ?


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Sinon ils m'ont doser le rhum orange comme des malades


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La, j'attend le premier concert de la grande scene de la fête de l'huma
> bon les fans feminimes hystérique sont pour 21h40



En attendant bois une bière


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

ai foutus une baffe à la Fab'Fab qui du coup m'a banni du mini chat


SALOPERIE DE BLONDASSE PEROXYDEE A MECHES
:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ai foutus une baffe à la Fab'Fab qui du coup m'a banni du mini chat


Même chose... 
C'est con, ça... :love:


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

@numero41
je viens d'en prendre une  a la tienne.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ai foutus une baffe à la Fab'Fab qui du coup m'a banni du mini chat
> 
> 
> SALOPERIE DE BLONDASSE PEROXYDEE A MECHES
> :rateau:



Ouais, c'est bon, c'était juste pour te détendre un peu...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

@macinside

Putaaaain... 

T'es à la fête de l'Huma, mais tu trouves quand même le moyen de venir poster ici ?!...  :affraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, c'est bon, c'était juste pour te détendre un peu...


je suis tendu que lorsque j'ai vus PATOCH se désengager le salamis de Chevrette 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

Une attente de 30 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 2 secondes.






julrou 15 a dit:


> @macinside
> 
> Putaaaain...
> 
> T'es à la fête de l'Huma, mais tu trouves quand même le moyen de venir poster ici ?!...  :affraid:


c'est ça les nouveaux pauvres


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Si je dis que j'habite dans le 15e pas loin de chez fabfab je vais me faire traiter de bobo


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Si je dis que j'habite dans le 15e pas loin de chez fabfab je vais me faire traiter de bobo



Bobo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Si je dis que j'habite dans le 15e pas loin de chez fabfab je vais me faire traiter de bobo



Le 15ème c'est pas un quartier de bobo, c'est un quartier de vieux. Y a que ça, ça fait limite peur...


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2009)

Allez, Fab'Fab, t'es pas si vieux que ça 
Et tu fais pas peur, t'inquiète  En tout cas, moi tu me fais pas peur 

(je décoooooooOoooooone, hein ? )


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Allez, Fab'Fab, t'es pas si vieux que ça
> Et tu fais pas peur, t'inquiète  En tout cas, moi tu me fais pas peur
> 
> (je décoooooooOoooooone, hein ? )


t'as déjà essayé de te le faire et ça n'a pas marché ? c'est ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Allez, Fab'Fab, t'es pas si vieux que ça
> Et tu fais pas peur, t'inquiète  En tout cas, moi tu me fais pas peur
> 
> (je décoooooooOoooooone, hein ? )



Ah mais je ne parlais pas de moi!!


----------



## boodou (11 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab c'est un vieux beau comme on dit ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je suis tendu que lorsque j'ai vus PATOCH se désengager le salamis de Chevrette



Putain! Comment qu'il me fatigue la bonté, lui... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab'Fab c'est un vieux beau comme on dit ...



Non, non, pas vieux


----------



## tirhum (11 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Fab'Fab c'est un vieux beau comme on dit ...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, non, pas vieux


Hihihi...


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Sinon cocoon c'est de la merde


----------



## gKatarn (11 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le 15ème c'est pas un quartier de bobo, c'est un quartier de vieux. Y a que ça, ça fait limite peur...



Et pourtant, je n'y habite pas


----------



## itako (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon cocoon c'est de la merde



Ouh le vilain.


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Amok pas encore 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

Il n'habite pas encore dans le 15 em


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Bièèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèère

Bon week-end à vous tous .


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

5 em biere

après un gervutz eynt un rhum 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------

Je tape aussi de la main gauche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Je tape aussi de la main gauche


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 5 em biere
> 
> après un gervutz eynt un rhum
> 
> ...


bon... un volontaire pour aller là bas et l'assomer ?


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> bon... un volontaire pour aller là bas et l'assomer ?



dans le 15ème ????  mais t'es fou ? 

edit : la courneuve !!! :afraid: mais c'est pire ! ^^


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Sauf que je suis a la courneuve la


----------



## Bassman (11 Septembre 2009)

tain mais décroche un peu de temps en temps Mackie, et vis ta vie 

Mais vis la pour toi, pas pour raconter tes moindres faits et gestes sur un forum, dont 99,9% en ont rien à braire.


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

Euh sinon d'habitude dans les concerts il ya toujours un
mec avec un drapeau breton ... Poursoi cette fois ci c'est un drapeau Corse ?


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> tain mais décroche un peu de temps en temps Mackie, et vis ta vie
> 
> Mais vis la pour toi, pas pour raconter tes moindres faits et gestes sur un forum, dont 99,9% en ont rien à braire.



Un tout petit plus. Tu m'as oublié.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Sinon cocoon c'est de la merde



   
Encore du racisme anti-auvergnat... "C'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes", c'est ça ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> tain mais décroche un peu de temps en temps Mackie, et vis ta vie
> 
> Mais vis la pour toi, pas pour raconter tes moindres faits et gestes sur un forum, dont 99,9% en ont rien à braire.



Là, maintenant, je me dis que le briseur de rêves sévit encore  
Une fois de plus, il décharge sa haine contre son bouc-émissaire favori 
Pauvre Mackie :casse:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Euh sinon d'habitude dans les concerts il ya toujours un
> mec avec un drapeau breton ... Poursoi cette fois ci c'est un drapeau Corse ?



Parce que patoch à piqué la place de bassou   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

Après la troisième mi-temps de l'entrainement, on va remettre ça mais avec d'autres vezouliens et vezouliennes.


----------



## oflorent (12 Septembre 2009)

YES, j'ai fini de tout lire ce topic, alors SVP, je veux être le dernier, non parce que là.... non c'est pas sérieux.... non vraiment pas !


----------



## boodou (12 Septembre 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> YES, j'ai fini de tout lire ce topic



Tu veux dire du début à la fin ???
Toi, t'es un grand malade !


----------



## Selthis (12 Septembre 2009)

Je relis 100 fois le fiche jaune du permis comme quoi je l'ai (enfin)


----------



## yret (12 Septembre 2009)

J'essaie de passer la quarantaine ! :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> YES, j'ai fini de tout lire ce topic, alors SVP, je veux être le dernier, non parce que là.... non c'est pas sérieux.... non vraiment pas !



Reait le une seconde fois depuis le début, je pense que tu as loupé une pages


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2009)

...t'as pas piscine toi ???? ...:mouais:.....


..moi ...fini ménage !!!


----------



## jc7net (12 Septembre 2009)

bas moi j'attend que ma nouvelle voisine allemande viens voir un filme dans ma chambre, histoire de faire connaissance


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> bas moi j'attend que ma nouvelle voisine allemande viens voir un filme dans ma chambre, histoire de faire connaissance



Et y a moyen de tremper le biscuit tu penses?


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

dépend du film  mais bon de toute façon, il faut d'abord se parler, se connaître


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

Attention parce qu'il y a allemande et allemande, bon après chacun ses goûts, on peu préférer la charcuterie à la bière   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> dépend du film  mais bon de toute façon, il faut d'abord se parler, se connaître



du style : "Bonjour Ingrid, est-ce que tu baises ?"    

[youtube]7dd9vHN3A6Q[/youtube]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Septembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> bas moi j'attend que ma nouvelle voisine allemande *viens* voir un filme dans ma chambre, histoire de faire connaissance



s'il "viens" mouais: :affraid: -> là + venir), c'est donc un film de gladiateurs que tu comptes lui montrer ?  :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes... ainsi il n'y aura plus de doute


----------



## jc7net (12 Septembre 2009)

bon un "Closer" choisir pour ma invite "hôo merde je déjà vu 2 fois" je ferai semblent du TOUT nouveau lol ... 
c'est vrais (maiwen) parler, connaitre.. bon la bière je laisse... Vezøul]Numerø41 >> video trop drôles lol lol


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

j'ai rien compris ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> bon un "Closer" choisir pour ma invite "hôo merde je déjà vu 2 fois" je ferai semblent du TOUT nouveau lol ...
> c'est vrais (maiwen) parler, connaitre.. bon la bière je laisse... Vezøul]Numerø41 >> video trop drôles lol lol



Ton avatar est drôlement bien choisi je trouve    

PS: la personne parlant allemand c'est ta voisine , ou toi ? J'avoue ne plus trop savoir   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------




maiwen a dit:


> j'ai rien compris ...



C'était pourtant simple


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'ai rien compris ...



La langue française évolue, ma petite maiwen  

Seule la forme indicative reste 

Sus au subjonctif, conditionnel et autre forme variée de la langue


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2009)

jc7net a dit:


> bon un "Closer" choisir pour ma invite "hôo merde je déjà vu 2 fois" je ferai semblent du TOUT nouveau lol ...
> c'est vrais (maiwen) parler, connaitre.. bon la bière je laisse... Vezøul]Numerø41 >> video trop drôles lol lol



D'accord. Et sinon, vous êtes combien dans ta tête ?


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Sus au subjonctif, conditionnel et autre forme variée de la langue




j'ai rien compris ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> j'ai rien compris ...



Là, maintenant, j'utilise le premier degré


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

je ne comprends pas les gens qui ne comprennent pas


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5216208 a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas les gens qui ne comprennent pas



de toute façon personne me comprend !


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Sus au subjonctif, conditionnel et autre forme variée de la langue&#8230;



Ca fait "que je suce" ça non ? Enfin avec le conditionnel ça fait "que je suce si...." ????!!!
Après pour les formes variées de la langue ça se négocie....


Edit : là maintenant je viens de remettre cette discussion dans mon tdb et c'est pas malin...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> de toute façon personne me comprend !



Toi-même te comprends-tu ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




dool a dit:


> Ca fait "que je suce" ça non ?



Si si


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2009)

J'essaie de comprendre pourquoi mon nouveau boitier sata AluBlack XL ne monte pas le 2e disque dur qui tient compagnie au premier. Je ne trouve pas de cavaliers à trifouiller comme dans le précédent, en IDE. Et la fiche explicative du vendeur  n'en parle pas 

_Bande sonore: Prince, raveun2theyear2000. C'est cool d'avoir une salle de concert chez soi, pour faire profiter les copains_


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

dool a dit:


> Ca fait "que je suce" ça non ?


Parfaitement 





> Enfin avec le conditionnel ça fait


 Je sucerais





> Après pour les formes variées de la langue ça se négocie....


 bien évidemment 




> Edit : là maintenant je viens de remettre cette discussion dans mon tdb et c'est pas malin...








Sinon, sans aucun rapport avec la réponse formulée ci-dessus


Là, maintenant, je m'interroge quant à la subtile différence qu'il existe entre un mensonge et une contre-vérité

:hein:


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> _Bande sonore: Prince, raveun2theyear2000. C'est cool d'avoir une salle de concert chez soi, pour faire profiter les copains_



et tu sers quoi à boire?


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, mon oreillette siffle&#8230; :love:

Les filles n'aiment être contredites&#8230; 
Les graphistes non plus d'ailleurs*&#8230; 

Alors pour rétablir la vérité, _si_ est effectivement lié à une condition&#8230; 

Et pour la blagounette&#8230;

Avec des _si_, l'on coupe du bois&#8230;





*discussion que je viens de parcourir sans autant autre rapport avec les filles que de vouloir avoir le dernier mot que je suis à même de leur donner


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

Là, j'ai fini un film de 400h au mamiya.
Des portraits au 90mm (équivalent 50) à bout portant.
Faut attendre lundi...


----------



## sandy-1977 (12 Septembre 2009)

Moi je fais du rangement faut libérer la table pour ce soir 
Faut vraiment que j'arrive à me trouver une tite place quelque part je me dis que parfois vaudrait mieux partir loin et tout reprendre à zéro mais ça.....
Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## vleroy (12 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Moi je fais du rangement faut libérer la table pour ce soir
> Faut vraiment que j'arrive à me trouver une tite place quelque part je me dis que parfois vaudrait mieux partir loin et tout reprendre à zéro mais ça.....
> Bonne soirée à tous



La patagonie, paraît que c'est très beau


----------



## kisbizz (12 Septembre 2009)

là j'hésite entre vagabonder par ici, loucher sur la vidéo de la guerre (première ou seconde? sais pas ) qui vient de demarrer sur le pc a coté de moi ou .... aller au lit 


rarement j'ai eté aussi claquée que ce soir, pourtant le 9h-21h en continu je connais , comme tous le samedi d'ailleur ... est que je suis en train de vieillir prématurément  ? :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Je me pose des questions sur mon apparence physique : aujourd'hui on m'a proposé deux fois d'acheter de la drogue et une de me parler du Jésus d'un groupe évangéliste.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2009)

Tu dois vraiment avoir une sale tronche, alors...


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me pose des questions sur mon apparence physique : aujourd'hui on m'a proposé deux fois d'acheter de la drogue et une de me parler du Jésus d'un groupe évangéliste.


Vouai, et je suis sur que la populace t'aurais rasé à la libération en 45


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me pose des questions sur mon apparence physique : aujourd'hui on m'a proposé deux fois d'acheter de la drogue et une de me parler du Jésus d'un groupe évangéliste.



Non ! Jésus est de retour parmi nous et personne n'en parle ?


----------



## Tam69 (13 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non ! Jésus est de retour parmi nous et personne n'en parle ?




En même temps, la dernière fois, ça lui a pas trop réussi (vu la fin de l'histoire), alors maintenant, il doit se la faire incognito... :rateau:


----------



## TiteLine (13 Septembre 2009)

Il a dû revenir après avoir vu "La vie est un long Fleuve Tranquille" 

Là je bosse un (tout petit ) peu, histoire de ne pas culpabiliser cet aprés-midi (sous le signe de la farniente)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

J'arrête pas de lire, pour l'instant "L'homme chauve-souris" et m'accorde une petite pause informatique.

Bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non ! Jésus est de retour parmi nous et personne n'en parle ?




Normal, toi t'as une sale gueule 

:love:


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je trouve que depuis 24 heures vleroy est méchant*&#8230; 





*non content de vouloir mettre au chômage technique nombre de macro photographes, voilà qu'il se prend pour un playboy&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Normal, toi t'as une sale gueule
> 
> :love:



*QUOI MA GUEULE,

QU'EST-CE QU'ELLE A MA GUEULE ?*


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> voilà qu'il se prend pour un playboy



un truc à fille qui fait crac boum hue


----------



## jugnin (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je me pose des questions sur mon apparence physique : aujourd'hui on m'a proposé deux fois d'acheter de la drogue et une de me parler du Jésus d'un groupe évangéliste.



C'est juste une question de méthode : prends la drogue, et retourne parler aux évangélistes. Tu vas voir, c'est marrant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est juste une question de méthode : prends la drogue, et retourne parler aux évangélistes. Tu vas voir, c'est marrant.



Il peut aussi aller évangéliser les vendeurs de drogue... Ça peut se révéler également assez cocasse...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il peut aussi aller évangéliser les vendeurs de drogue... Ça peut se révéler également assez cocasse...



ou encore, aller droguer les évangélistes... 

qu'il y aille dans tous les cas...


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il peut aussi aller évangéliser les vendeurs de drogue... Ça peut se révéler également assez cocasse...



Ouais et on a pas fait mieux depuis _Dans les ténèbres_ d'Almodovar  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

et pourquoi pas aller convaincre les évangélistes de ne pas se droguer ? 

ils ne se droguent pas on me dit  .... ben , il ya toutes sortes de drogues


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> .... ben , il ya toutes sortes de drogues



Oui... Si on va par là, on sait que tu as trouvé la tienne depuis belle Lurette ici...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Si on va par là, on sait que tu as trouvé la tienne depuis belle Lurette ici...



ben oué , mon doc m'oblige a ne pas dépasser 48h de boulot par semaine et 1 bouteille de vendanges tardives par mois

c'est injuste ne pas pouvoir  goûter aux plaisir de la vie comme on ne a envie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est injuste ne pas pouvoir  goûter aux plaisir de la vie comme on ne a envie



T'avais qu'à pas abuser avant!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Si on va par là, on sait que tu as trouvé la tienne depuis belle Lurette ici...



les drogues molles, c'est terrible en effet...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

sinon ... vous faites quoi là a 15h d'un bel aprem de dimanche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> sinon ... vous faites quoi là a 15h d'un bel aprem de dimanche ?



Je me réveille depuis presque une heure...


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> sinon ... vous faites quoi là a 15h d'un bel aprem de dimanche ?



je cuve aussi depuis déjà une heure


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Vous tenez vraiment à le savoir ?Je m'astique le chibre devant un porno tcheque
Voilà, j'avais prévenu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Voilà, j'avais prévenu.



'Tain! Mais t'es un vrai fou, toi!


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Vous tenez vraiment à le savoir ?Je m'astique le chibre devant un porno tcheque
> Voilà, j'avais prévenu.



je na savais pas que un porno tcheque était plus _intéressant_ que un chinois 


sinon moi j'essaie de me motiver de m'habiller et sortir mais c'est plutôt mal parti :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> je na savais pas que un porno tcheque était plus _intéressant_ que un chinois
> 
> 
> sinon moi j'essaie de me motiver de m'habiller et sortir mais c'est plutôt mal parti :rateau:



Habille-toi en Chinoise!


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

et meme si, mon cher  ...... trop vieille maintenaient , trop vieille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> et meme si, mon cher  ...... trop vieille maintenaient , trop vieille



On n'est jamais trop vieille pour une bonne secousse...


----------



## vleroy (13 Septembre 2009)

ah les femmes et leurs chinoiseries


----------



## sandy-1977 (13 Septembre 2009)

Les femmes et leurs chinoiseries 
Et les hommes alors 

Sinon aprem banale comme beaucoup de week ends vivement lundi pour retourner bosser au moins  pour ma part j'essaie d'evoluer un peu plus chaque jour avec mes réinsérés


----------



## boodou (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> et meme si, mon cher  ...... trop vieille maintenaient , trop vieille



C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleurs confitures ...


----------



## sandy-1977 (13 Septembre 2009)

C est bien vrai ça  c est dans les vieux pots que l on fait la meilleure confiture  et comme dis ma grand mère " chaque pot a son couvercle "


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Les femmes et leurs chinoiseries
> Et les hommes alors


Les hommes ça va 


> Sinon aprem banale comme beaucoup de week ends vivement lundi pour retourner bosser au moins  pour ma part j'essaie d'evoluer un peu plus chaque jour avec mes réinsérés


Là, maintenant, je me demande

La première fois que tu arrives sur le marché du travail, tu t'insères.
La seconde fois, tu te réinsères.
Et la troisième ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Les hommes ça va
> 
> Là, maintenant, je me demande
> 
> ...



a la retraite ?


----------



## sandy-1977 (13 Septembre 2009)

Il n y a pas de troisième dans mon cas  je suis dans une association qui a pour but de réinsérer un public en grande difficulté dans le monde professionnel pas facil tous les jours de les motiver  néanmoins un boulot passionnant


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> un boulot passionnant



Un sacerdoce productiviste.


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de tomber sur un truc sur macway pour Bassman.


----------



## boodou (13 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur un truc sur macway pour Bassman.



Y vendent des vibros chez Macway maintenant ?


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

_Muppet's Treasure Island_ en VO :love:
Un régal, avec un humour parfois pas du tout pour les enfants


----------



## yvos (13 Septembre 2009)

je me prépare pour une soirée de mollusque :style:
Limite je vais finir devant France 3


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2009)

je me demande qui je vais avoir comme prochaine non-innocente victime


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je me demande qui je vais avoir comme prochaine non-innocente victime



coquin


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)

Moi je veux bien te prêter hello kitty en tout cas.


----------



## link.javaux (13 Septembre 2009)

je tousse


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> je tousse



mettez le en quarantaine


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2009)

là ménant, je plussoie l'idée du voisin d'en face de faire sa cuisine torse nu pendant que je mange mon dessert sur ma terrasse :love: miam

bon bah j'y retourne, j'ai encore une prune à manger


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

@ maiwen: Fais quelques photos et mets les moi de côté 

Je met en route mon miam et hop, ça sera une petite soirée tranquille, pas couché trop tard, faut que je sois en forme pour demain.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2009)

(air méfiant) :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> @ maiwen: Fais quelques photos et mets les moi de côté



la prune était pas bonne ... la vue meilleure  ... mais il est loin quand même, on verra rien, et puis il fait nuit, j'ai pas l'objo qu'il faut 

edit : tiens d'ailleurs c'est une bonne idée ça, couché(e) pas trop tard ... moi aussi faut que je sois en forme pour demain ... rentrée )


----------



## gKatarn (13 Septembre 2009)

Il est reviendu :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

J'ai encore oublié d'acheter des clopes, ça fait trous semaines que je me dis que je vais recommencer et je n'y arrive pas. Je ne le souhaite à personne.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est reviendu :affraid:



Et meeeerde...


----------



## itako (13 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est reviendu :affraid:




Omgg 
Un des finaliste du plus gros nioube.

J'éspére qu'il va un peu poster.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est reviendu :affraid:



lui en ai fouttus plein la gueule déjà


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2009)

là maintenant ? j&#8217;ai fermé un fil&#8230; à bientôt pour d&#8217;autres aventures on a vraiment une vie passionnante !


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je vais ouvrir un groupe


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> là maintenant ? jai fermé un fil à bientôt pour dautres aventures on a vraiment une vie passionnante !



C'est donc toi 

Non vraiment, c'est pas sympa (1) Nous autres, fan de deux-roues à la force des jambes (2), aurions aimés pouvoir débattre des avantages et inconvénients de telle ou telle transmission (3) Mais hélas, cela n'est plus possible Oh bien sûr tu ne fais que limiter la casse (4) de la semaine à venir Mais bon Le flood aurait pu s'estomper (5), pour laisser la place au débat, comme il m'arrive d'en lire dans _[fil de reprise] Fan de deux-roues_ Non, vraiment, parfois j'ai des envies (6) que même Le Bar d'un forum informatique ne peut assouvir (7) La vie numérique est injuste (8)








(1)
(2):style:
(3)
(4)
(5):rateau:
(6):love:
(7):rose:
(8)


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Là, je me dis qu'Itako m'a cassé avec son programme de l'ososphère à Strasbourg&#8230;

Garnier, The Orb, Digitalism, Plaid, Nathan Fake, Agoria, Tambours du Bronx, Alec Empire, Zombie Nation 

The Orb  Pitin, The Orb&#8230;

scrogneugneu&#8230; je suis dég'


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est donc toi
> 
> Non vraiment, c'est pas sympa (1) Nous autres, fan de deux-roues à la force des jambes (2), aurions aimés pouvoir débattre des avantages et inconvénients de telle ou telle transmission (3) Mais hélas, cela n'est plus possible Oh bien sûr tu ne fais que limiter la casse (4) de la semaine à venir Mais bon Le flood aurait pu s'estomper (5), pour laisser la place au débat, comme il m'arrive d'en lire dans _[fil de reprise] Fan de deux-roues_ Non, vraiment, parfois j'ai des envies (6) que même Le Bar d'un forum informatique ne peut assouvir (7) La vie numérique est injuste (8)
> 
> ...



Ouais... ou sinon il te reste le fil du rugby , le fil des motards, le fil de la F1, le fil du tennis...
T'as le choix, mais pas pour le cyclisme, ça non... 
Mais bon pour flooder tu peux le faire dans n'importe quel fil...  là je suis trop fatigué, et les 97 bornes de cet aprem n'ont rien arrangé... mais demain je m'y attelle...  Qu'est-ce qu'on va se marrer...


----------



## teo (13 Septembre 2009)

Et le fil des vélos d'appartement, ça le ferait pas ?


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et le fil des vélos d'appartement, ça le ferait pas ?



Tu peux toujours tenter... mais fais gaffe, ici, on est plus bourrins (ruuuugby, ouature...)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Et le fil des vélos d'appartement, ça le ferait pas ?



Là, maintenant, je me dis que c'est surtout "le fil des vélos dans la tête", qu'il faudrait ouvrir !


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> The Orb  Pitin, The Orb


Comme tu dis
Je les avais oublié ceux-là


teo a dit:


> Et le fil des vélos d'appartement, ça le ferait pas ?


Même vélo tout court





Là, maintenant, je me dis que ma discographie est vraiment à la traîne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> C est bien vrai ça  c est dans les vieux pots que l on fait la meilleure confiture


*LA CONFITURE DE GLANDS, OUI!!!
HEIN QU'TAIME ÇA ?!!?*


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LA CONFITURE DE GLANDS, OUI!!!
> HEIN QU'TAIME ÇA ?!!?*




Du vieux gland ou du jeune gland ? 
Précisons bien les choses, merci.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LA CONFITURE DE GLANDS, OUI!!!
> HEIN QU'TAIME ÇA ?!!?*


*VIEILLE SALOOOOOPE*


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

Butterflies in the belly. Café. Normal. Première journée.
A moi Windows &#8230;


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Butterflies in the belly. Café. Normal. Première journée.
> A moi Windows



toi aussi  enfin moi pas Windows que je sache mais butterflies yep.

je t'enverrai quelques-uns de mes papillons dans la journée, avec des pensées  
bonne journée O./P.


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> *VIEILLE SALOOOOOPE*



il a donc été punk


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Je reprend le boulot et c'est trop dur


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5217991 a dit:
			
		

> Je reprend le boulot et c'est trop dur



Ça te fait du bien...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

Là, je commence à bosser sur un beau projet :love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je commence à bosser sur un beau projet :love::love::love:



Tu m'étonnes John


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

.....t'es sûr d'avoir repris le taf ?????

...essaye encore


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....t'es sûr d'avoir repris le taf ?????



Bah wai, ça ne se voit pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218187 a dit:
			
		

> Bah wai, ça ne se voit pas ?



Non.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bon là ok, je ne travail pas, je déjeune


----------



## sandy-1977 (14 Septembre 2009)

La je déjeune en terrasse sympathique sous le soleil de Normandie et oui parfois il fait beau chez nous


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> La je déjeune en terrasse sympathique sous le soleil de Normandie et oui parfois il fait beau chez nous



Ce n'est pas bien de mentir


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218242 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas bien de mentir



En même temps, c'est grand la Normandie, tu sais


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> En même temps, c'est grand la Normandie, tu sais



Oui mais ça n'empêche qu'il y pleut tous les jours


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218245 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça n'empêche qu'il y pleut tous les jours



Là, maintenant, je me dis que la géographie n'est pas l'affaire de tous et que les poncifs ont encore de beaux jours devant eux


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Les poncifs, c'est un truc de menuisier non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

En effet, faut dire qu'il a raison, il y en a pas mal qui refont leur cuisine en ce moment


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218245 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça n'empêche qu'il y pleut tous les jours



ah si seulement tu disais vrai, on ramasserait des champignons 

Mais c'est sec comme un coucou


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> La je déjeune en terrasse sympathique sous le soleil de Normandie et oui parfois il fait beau chez nous



.....ça va pas durer...



			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218245 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ça n'empêche qu'il y pleut tous les jours



....tant que ça ne dure pas



aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que la géographie n'est pas l'affaire de tous et que les poncifs ont encore de beaux jours devant eux



..ça risque de durer



Bassman a dit:


> Les poncifs, c'est un truc de menuisier non ?



...ça...pourvu que ça dure !



vleroy a dit:


> ah si seulement tu disais vrai, on ramasserait des champignons
> 
> Mais c'est sec comme un coucou



ça va pas durer...


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Lila, sa passion, son dada, c'est de faire des résumés. Il en a des cartons entiers à la maison qu'il garde précieusement au cas où, un jour, ça intéresserait quelqu'un


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

quelqu'un qui n'est pas encore né visiblement


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....ça va pas durer...
> ....tant que ça ne dure pas
> 
> ..ça risque de durer
> ...



Et ce sera 5 fois plus dur


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et ce sera 5 fois plus dur



.....cochonnnne va !:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....cochonnnne va !:love:



Il faut reconnaître qu'elle était bien tendue, la perche  


:rose::love:


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :rose: Il faut reconnaître qu'elle était bien tendue
> 
> 
> :love:



...cochonne * ET* effrontée....


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....ça va pas durer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te trouve un peu dur


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Lila, sa passion, son dada, c'est de faire des résumés. Il en a des cartons entiers à la maison qu'il garde précieusement au cas où, un jour, ça intéresserait quelqu'un



Si tu veux avoir une idée du truc, pense à la dernière scène des "Aventuriers de l'Arche perdue" (lorsque l'armée met l'arche dans une caisse puis la "classe" dans l'entrepôt). Entrepôt que l'on peut voir également dans le dernier de la série (lorsque les malfaisants cherchent à la récupérer et sont paumés au milieu de milliers de caisses).

Et ca, c'est rien. Un placard à balais.

Tu multiplies par deux (au moins) la superficie au sol, et par trois en hauteur. Tout est étiqueté : "raccourcis pour les réunions professionnelles", "raccourcis pour la promenade au marché", "raccourcis pour une rencontre avec la voisine et son chien", "raccourcis pour aller à l'essentiel avec une blonde à forte poitrine lorsque 22 heures sonnent", "raccourcis pour raconter '_A la recherche du temps perdu_' après 3 rhums 55°", "raccourcis pour raccourcir le raccourci lorsque le temps presse", "raccourcis en attente de classement" etc...

Au fond, il y a des caisses couvertes de poussière : les vieux raccourcis. Ceux qui ont suivi les déplacements, rescapés de déménagements trans-océaniques et dont l'humidité des iles à décollé depuis longtemps les étiquettes. Lorsqu'il s'ennuie, il s'équipe d'une lampe acétylène, d'une combinaison de peintre, d'un casque de spéléologue et on peut le suivre à l'oreille : un éternuement, un nuage de poussière signalent son emplacement. Des bruits de marteau sur les lattes de bois, des couinements de clous rouillés que l'on arrache, des "aaaatcchhhhhaaaaaa !" humides suivis de reniflements gargouillesques indiquent une halte exploratoire.

Ces voyages peuvent durer des jours, des semaines. Il oublie le temps, le jour, la nuit, comme un chat en goguette. Il a disparu 1 mois complet, une fois. Puis est revenu, hagard, affamé, les genoux et coudes troués, couvert de toiles desquelles des araignées surprises protestaient avec énergie.

Unique, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Et un jour qu'il était à la recherche d'un raccourci que jamais il ne trouva...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Tu veux voir mon majeur ?


----------



## TiteLine (14 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'arrête de bosser , la journée a été assez longue 

Je savoure le trackpad multitouch quelques minutes encore avant de retourner chez moi et retrouver la vilaine bouboule de la Mighty Mouse


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Là, maintenant, j'arrête de bosser , la journée a été assez longue
> 
> Je savoure le trackpad multitouch quelques minutes encore avant de retourner chez moi et retrouver la vilaine bouboule de la Mighty Mouse


On n'est jamais aussi bien qu'à la maison, avec ses bouboules...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> bouboule



Faut que tu fasses une cure là, parce que ce n'est pas le premier fil où tu en parles, tu es complètement obnubiler par les bouboules, mais bon, d'un certain point de vue ça peut se comprendre


----------



## TiteLine (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218734 a dit:
			
		

> Faut que tu fasses une cure là, parce que ce n'est pas le premier fil où tu en parles, tu es complètement obnubiler par les bouboules, mais bon, d'un certain point de vue ça peut se comprendre




Cela est probablement dû à mon âge avancé qui fait que je commence à la perdre ... 

Et je savais aussi que certains réagiraient aussi sec à la lecture du mot. C'est à se demander qui est véritablement omnubilé hein :rateau:


----------



## itako (14 Septembre 2009)

La, bin y'a ma chaine hifi qui clamse....

Je crois que je vais devoir investir dans du monitoring actif.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> je savais aussi que certains réagiraient aussi sec à la lecture du mot



C'est pour ça que pour être bien sûr tu fais du double postage, comme quoi tu doutais un peu


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> La, bin y'a ma chaine hifi qui clamse....
> 
> Je crois que je vais devoir investir dans du monitoring actif.



Pense Boche. Pense Berhinger.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Cela est probablement dû à mon âge avancé qui fait que je commence à la perdre ...
> 
> Et je savais aussi que certains réagiraient aussi sec à la lecture du mot. C'est à se demander qui est véritablement omnubilé hein :rateau:


Les autres, bien sûr !...   
Pas moi...


----------



## sandy-1977 (14 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> ah si seulement tu disais vrai, on ramasserait des champignons
> 
> Pour ramasser les champignons encore faudrait il savoir les reconnaitre mais ça il y a toujours un couillon au village pour montrer son savoir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Là, j'ai acheté mon premier disque dur USB et je comprends que l'on puisse encore être attaché au firewire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Là, j'ai acheté mon premier disque dur USB et je comprends que l'on puisse encore être attaché au firewire.



Bienvenue dans un monde de merde, ils avaient déjà fait le coup avec le betamax et la vhs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Bah, c'est juste pour entreposer une sauvegarde dans un 5ème lieu...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Et tu veux sauvegarder sur une bande betamax ou vhs ?


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bah, c'est juste pour entreposer une sauvegarde dans un 5ème lieu...


5 sauvegardes ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

on n'est jamais sur de rien  la preuve, n'étant pas sur d'avoir faim j'attaque un pot de 850 g de fromage blanc :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui, c'est toujours mieux QU'aucune et seule une apocalypse nucléaire me ferait perdre des données.


----------



## maiwen (14 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> 5 sauvegardes ? :affraid:



bah ouais tu sais c'est comme Voldemort  (plus que 2 ...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

La je regarde un dvd parce qu'ici ça devient n'importe quoi


----------



## teo (14 Septembre 2009)

Ce morceau est parfait. J'adore, je le passe en boucle.

_
Hate hate hate hate hate
I dont care what bitches say
I dont even look their way
Look their way look their way
Hate hate hate hate hate
I dont care what bitches say
I dont even look their way
Look their way look their way

Every time I walk in the club
They hating on me cuz they know I look good
My hair done right and my dress real tite
All eyes on me I took the night.

_


Bon allez, go miam.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2009)

Hello Folks !

Premier message içi.

Là je fais la connaissance d'un certain jugnin qui me détaille votre fonctionnement.

Ca me parait croquignolet et confortable.

Je m'installe.

A+

Petit_Louis


----------



## kisbizz (14 Septembre 2009)




----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


>



Ah, tu tombes bien. Tu es appelée dans le fil sur ta fille qui bouillave ses semblables à la sortie de l'école. On s'y fait du mauvais sang, avec les autres.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hello Folks !
> 
> Premier message içi.
> 
> ...


Malheureux !... :afraid:
Y'a une heure il était encore en train de pioncer au milieu des voies SNCF !...


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Malheureux !... :afraid:
> Y'a une heure il était encore en train de pioncer au milieu des voies SNCF !...



pôv' con !!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Malheureux !... :afraid:
> Y'a une heure il était encore en train de pioncer au milieu des voies SNCF !...



Une bouteille d'alcool à 90° datant du siècle dernier dans la poche 
J'en veux pour preuve ceci



jugnin a dit:


> Tu m'excuseras, j'ai quand même gardé l'alcool.


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Oui, c'est toujours mieux QU'aucune et seule une apocalypse nucléaire me ferait perdre des données.



Y'a combien de km entre chaque sauvegarde ? Nan parce qu'en cas d'apocalypse nucléaire, compte au moins 1000km entre chaque. Et puis de toutes façons, t'auras p'tet autre chose à foutre si une telle chose devait arriver non ?


----------



## vleroy (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et puis de toutes façons, t'auras p'tet autre chose à foutre si une telle chose devait arriver non ?



comment qu'il parle des filles ce bassou


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Y'a combien de km entre chaque sauvegarde ? Nan parce qu'en cas d'apocalypse nucléaire, compte au moins 1000km entre chaque. Et puis de toutes façons, t'auras p'tet autre chose à foutre si une telle chose devait arriver non ?



Et pour commencer, rallumer la lumière


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

Tiens là il pleuviote en normandie. Est-ce que cela va durer?


----------



## Lila (15 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tiens là il pleuviote en normandie. Est-ce que cela va durer?




....bouge pas ...je cherche mon raccourci sur mes stats météo ....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)




----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....bouge pas ...je cherche mon raccourci sur mes stats météo ....



Passe par le raccourci des stats sur les vaches rousses, blanches et noires ou alors celui sur l'impact des changements de pression sur la production de sténopés coucou: vleroy) voire sur la  perte de poils, ou autre, des canidés en période pré-automnale


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou alors celui sur l'impact des changements de pression sur la production de sténopés coucou: vleroy) voire sur la  perte de poils, ou autre, des canidés en période pré-automnale




Bon la partie en bleue n'est pas volée mais celle en rouge est abjecte 

Les chauves ne peuvent être ainsi assimilés à des canidés quelle que soit la période. En conséquence, je me vois obligé de signaler ce message à la modération 

Madame, je ne vous parle plus :love:


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Passe par le raccourci des stats sur les vaches rousses, blanches et noires



C'est vrai qu'en normandie, la holstein (une merveilleuse race laitière hollandaise) a supplantée nos bonnes races locales
Vive l'europe


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Là je fais la connaissance d'un certain jugnin qui me parait croquignolet et confortable.


 
Ah ?
J'avoue n'avoir jamais considéré jugnin sous cet angle là, mais pourquoi pas ?

Sincères condoléances, anyway.


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> J'avoue n'avoir jamais considéré jugnin sous cet angle là, mais pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Sincères condoléances, anyway.


Après la lecture de ce post, j'ai commandé 4 Jugnins Ikéa© pour mettre dans mon salon, sur lesquel mes invités pourront prendre l'apéritif confortablement installés dans leur Jugnin.

Par contre, je n'ai pas pu connaître les coloris disponibles&#8230;


----------



## silvio (15 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en normandie, la holstein (une merveilleuse race laitière hollandaise) a supplantée nos bonnes races locales
> Vive l'europe


En même temps, y a Lactalis qui a voulu tuer le Camembert AOC
Bon ok, ça doit être en Mayenne Lactalis, mais Isigny a suivi ...
Ch'ais pas pourquoi je dis ça moi ...


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Après la lecture de ce post, j'ai commandé 4 Jugnins Ikéa© pour mettre dans mon salon, sur lesquel mes invités pourront prendre l'apéritif confortablement installés dans leur Jugnin.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas pu connaître les coloris disponibles&#8230;




Coloris unique, à savoir marron-crème, désolé. 

En revanche, j'ai du marron-crème poils ras et du marron-crème angora. C'est sympa, l'angora, mais ça tombe au printemps.

A l'étude, le marron-crême lisse, avec du sable.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Coloris unique, à savoir marron-crème, désolé.
> 
> En revanche, j'ai du marron-crème poils ras et du marron-crème angora. C'est sympa, l'angora, mais ça tombe au printemps.
> 
> A l'étude, le marron-crême lisse, avec du sable.


Couleur traverses de chemin de fer, donc...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

C'est possible d'avoir le même en vert ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> on n'est jamais sur de rien  la preuve, n'étant pas sur d'avoir faim j'attaque un pot de 850 g de fromage blanc :love:



Tu entretiens ton bourrelet ? :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2009)

C'est du 0%


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est du 0%



Moulé à la louche


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu entretiens ton bourrelet ? :rateau:


Nan, ses abdos...
Pardon, *son* abdo !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Mais non c'est les os    






En fait Mackie c'est un grand sentimental


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2009)

Vous êtes pas gentils là, il fait sa crise d'abdolescence, c'est tout fait normal.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Et voilà l'autre pleurnicheuse... Oui on est des vilains méchants, on le sait. Tu te marieras avec lui quand tu seras grande, on sait aussi


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219435 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non c'est les os
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout a fait grande folle :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant, j'me dis que Numerø41 doit avoir grave les boules, je viens de lui fermer un topic sous le pif.


MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ! Bien fait pour sa gueule.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tout a fait grande folle :love:



Par contre arrêtes de parler à ton pot de fromage blanc tu risque de finir en camisole   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Là maintenant, j'me dis que Numérø14 doit avoir grave les boules, je viens de lui fermer un topic sous le pif.
> 
> 
> MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ! Bien fait pour sa gueule.



Boarf, j'allais l'insulter de tout manière du genre : "ennnnculéééééééééé"   



la solidarité vezoulienne n'est plus ce qu'elle était


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219599 a dit:
			
		

> Boarf, j'allais l'insulter de tout manière du genre : "ennnnculéééééééééé"
> 
> 
> 
> la solidarité vezoulienne n'est plus ce qu'elle était



Ce n'est pas un problème de solidarité vezoulienne, même que si tu es mignon, tu me demandes de réouvrir le temps que tu postes, et je referme derrière.

Non, j'ai été plus rapide que toi, c'est tout. De la saine émulation VeZoulienne. Rien de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

'tain, si je tenais le triple con qui a été leur chanter que nous voulions voir Vezoul !

Ah mince, il est mort.

Il a dû voir Vezoul, finalement...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un problème de solidarité vezoulienne, même que si tu es mignon, tu me demandes de réouvrir le temps que tu postes, et je referme derrière.
> 
> Non, j'ai été plus rapide que toi, c'est tout. De la saine émulation VeZoulienne. Rien de plus.



Profites en, je t'aurais au prochain post, foi de pilote de caddie


----------



## TiteLine (15 Septembre 2009)

Là je rentre enfin du boulot, inutile de dire que je ne vais pas me fouler maintenant.

Un peu de lecture sur le forum puis je remplirai mon cahier de textes ... et je songerai alors à me sustenter.

J'ai la dalle


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Là je rentre enfin du boulot, inutile de dire que je ne vais pas me fouler maintenant.
> 
> Un peu de lecture sur le forum puis je remplirai mon cahier de textes ... et je songerai alors à me sustenter.
> 
> J'ai la dalle


Poil aux amygdales...
(ou à aut' chose... )


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Là je rentre enfin du boulot, inutile de dire que je ne vais pas me fouler maintenant.
> 
> Un peu de lecture sur le forum puis je remplirai mon cahier de textes ... et je songerai alors à me sustenter.



Tu feras vérifier le tout par les parents avant d'aller mettre les pieds sous la table 

On a été élève avant toi 

sinon, là, je rame sur un rapport, je crois que je vais aller me sustenter illico :sleep:


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Coloris unique, à savoir marron-crème, désolé.
> 
> En revanche, j'ai du marron-crème poils ras et du marron-crème angora. C'est sympa, l'angora, mais ça tombe au printemps.
> 
> A l'étude, le marron-crême lisse, avec du sable.



Tatata !!! J'en ai vu en bicolore : blanc et rouge.....


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2009)

dool a dit:


> Tatata !!! J'en ai vu en bicolore : blanc et rouge.....



Alors ça, c'est veule. 

Va falloir de que tu m'expliques comment t'as fait, d'ailleurs.


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

dool a dit:


> Tatata !!! J'en ai vu en bicolore : blanc et rouge.....



mais ça c'est sur le modèle réversible


----------



## TiteLine (15 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Tu feras vérifier le tout par les parents avant d'aller mettre les pieds sous la table
> 
> On a été élève avant toi
> 
> sinon, là, je rame sur un rapport, je crois que je vais aller me sustenter illico :sleep:




Spa juste, faut que j'attende ... et j'ai la dalle depuis ce matin  

J'adore être prise pour une élève :love: mais depuis quelques années on ne me confond plus dans le rang 

ça me rappelle presque mes débuts où une dame de ménage m'a jetée de la salle de classe en me disant d'attendre le professeur


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors ça, c'est veule.
> 
> Va falloir de que tu m'expliques comment t'as fait, d'ailleurs.



Quand tu m'auras dit ce que tu dois me dire.... :rateau:
On _se_ mord la queue non ?!!


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'adore être prise pour une élève :love:



Ca va pas d'écrire ça ici... Edite Edite


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

dool en conversation avec jugnin a dit:


> On _se_ mord la queue non ?!!



Quoi de plus normal entre léporidés


----------



## TiteLine (15 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca va pas d'écrire ça ici... Edite Edite



Ah je ne savais pas que c'était dangereux  à ce point 

A moins que le bar ne soit interdit aux mineures :rateau:

Me sens un peu plus en forme depuis que j'ai mangé. Je pense que je vais me regarder un petit DVD , histoire d'attendre le marchand de sable (je sens qu'il va passer tôt ce soir :sleep: )


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> J'adore être prise pour un élève :love:



Chacun ses fantasmes hein :style:


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca va pas d'écrire ça ici... Edite Edite





Enrin a dit:


> Ah je ne savais pas que c'était dangereux  à ce point





Bassman a dit:


> Chacun ses fantasmes hein :style:



Et voilà et encore ce n'est pas le plus lubrique


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

dool a dit:


> On _se_ mord la queue non ?!!



C'est dégueulasse, allez faire vos propositions indécentes ailleurs


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

Edit : oui ba finalement non hin.


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

La maintenant je me dis que je préfèrerai faire partie de la France qui dort encore quelques heures plutôt que de la France qui se lève tôt :sleep:


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

...*là maintenant*........

.......Kikou les gens ......:mouais:

...nan je décoooonnne ...

...là maintenant je me dis que j'ai franchement pas envie de bosser


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...*là maintenant*........
> 
> .......Kikou les gens ......:mouais:
> 
> ...



Tout pareil que miguel


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

La maintenant je suis déçu que tu n'es pas accordé le bénéfice du doute dans le fil que tu viens de fermé    


M'en fout j'ai quand même posté


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220388 a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout j'ai quand même posté



Par contre, bosser... Il va falloir te mettre en quarantaine, tu sembles contagieux


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Boarf t'inquiètes je vais avoir du taff aujourd'hui... Quoi que si je me démerde bien...


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220402 a dit:
			
		

> Boarf t'inquiètes je vais avoir du taff aujourd'hui...




...p'taiiinnn ....le rêve !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Je suis assis. Sur une chaise en toile tendue bleue. Les accoudoirs sont baissés. Face à moi, se trouve un bureau rectangulaire blanc avec posés dessus, de gauche à droite : un bac en plastique noir, un iPod dans sa chaussette, un téléphone, un clavier, un pot à crayon, une souris...

La suite, au prochain numéro.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis assis. Sur une chaise en toile tendue bleue. Les accoudoirs sont baissés. Face à moi, se trouve un bureau rectangulaire blanc avec posés dessus, de gauche à droite : un bac en plastique noir, un iPod dans sa chaussette, un téléphone, un clavier, un pot à crayon, une souris...
> 
> La suite, au prochain numéro.



Rahhhh on attend la suite avec impatience maintenant


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Rahhhh on attend la suite avec impatience maintenant



....ah ?????......


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....ah ?????......



Nan j'en ai rien a braire, mais ça lui fait tellement plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....ah ?????......



Il va peut-être faire un truc avec la chaussette et le pot à crayons


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nan j'en ai rien a braire, mais ça lui fait tellement plaisir



......ça c'est du management.........MO TI VA TION !!!!!!


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis assis. Sur une chaise en toile tendue bleue. Les accoudoirs sont baissés. Face à moi, se trouve un bureau rectangulaire blanc avec posés dessus, de gauche à droite : un bac en plastique noir, un iPod dans sa chaussette, un téléphone, un clavier, un pot à crayon, une souris...



Tes paupières sont lourdes, tu essaies de détendre tes muscles des yeux  , tu sens que tu vas pouvoir évacuer le poids de cette délicate matinée. Respiration contrôlée. C'est parti. 

Tu te lèves et tu files à la machine à café. Cela va parler fouteboule ce matin. Courage.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il va peut-être faire un truc avec la chaussette et le pot à crayons



Peut-être même avec le bureau rectangulaire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> La suite, au prochain numéro.


 
En continuant, après la souris, voici ma to-do-list maintenue en position verticale par un petit boîtier en plastique noir. Et ma tasse en céramique rouge dans laquelle je bois du thè et qui, actuellement, est vide.

Ensuite, vient mon caisson que je ne détaillerais pas.

Je porte un jean bleu taille basse, des souliers de ville en cuir noir et un t-shirt, noir lui aussi. Le pull coll V que je portais ce matin pour me protéger des frimas est vaguement replié sur l'appui de fenêtre, à ma gauche, là où se trouvent aussi un calendrier petit format barrbouillé du jaune fluo de mes jours de congés et un tas de papier à ammener à la poubelle pour être recyclé.

Comme il est onze heure vingt et que nous sommes mercredi, je m'apprête à me rendre à la piscine.

Comme dit l'autre, c'est tout.
Pour le moment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> En continuant, après la souris, voici ma to-do-list maintenue en position verticale par un petit boîtier en plastique noir. Et ma tasse en céramique rouge dans laquelle je bois du thè et qui, actuellement, est vide.
> 
> * Ensuite, vient mon caisson que je ne détaillerais pas.
> *
> ...



Ce n'est pas une piscine mais la fosse des Mariannes


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

Je lis (ci-dessus) le début de ce que je crois être le premier chapitre du nouveau roman du Ponk. Ca n'a pas l'air d'être de la science fiction.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

Sauf si le stagiaire zombie ramène sa fraise.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Face à moi (si je lève la tête par-dessus l'écran accroché à la petite séparation d'avec le bureau tête-bêche) se trouve un open-space à l'européenne de taille moyenne. J'y compte 17 bureaux, dont le mien, pour seize occupants et une occupante, répartition sexuée caractéristique de l'informatique de mes années estudiantines et que je continue à déplorer.
Je suis à une extrémité de l'espace, ouest, nord-ouest si je me fie à la position de la grande arche et à mes notions de géographie.
Presque tous les bureaux sont occupés.
Le bruit est limité, principalement composé de cliquetis de claviers et d'un vague brouhaha venant du local de la machine à café à environ quinze mètres derrière moi, au-delà de la cloison qui sépare l'espace juste dans mon dos.

Je n'ai pas pris ma montre, aujourd'hui.
Je viens de manger une barre aux fruits, j'ai la bouche sucrée à la pèche.

Il est 11h31.
J'y vais.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Lila n'a pas un résumé dans ses cartons parce que sérieux la vie de Ponk... Enfin bref...


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> En continuant, après la souris, voici ma to-do-list maintenue en position verticale par un petit boîtier en plastique noir. Et ma tasse en céramique rouge dans laquelle je bois du thè et qui, actuellement, est vide.
> 
> Ensuite, vient mon caisson que je ne détaillerais pas.
> 
> ...



Tiens... ça me rappelle un truc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Je reviens de la piscine.

J'ai nagé :
200m en brasse
200m en dos
Pause
200m en brasse
200m en dos
Pause.
200m en brasse.
Soit un total de 1 km.
Il m'a fallut à trois reprise faire quelques mètres en crawl afin de doubler un ou une quidam qui nageait plus lentement que moi.
Il n'y avait pas trop de monde et cela m'a pris 36 minutes.

Cela situe ma vitesse dans l'eau chlorée à moins de deux kilomètres heures. Il est donc heureux que je ne sois pas un poisson car, non seulement tous les autres poissons se gausseraient de moi et de ma lenteur, mais en plus je ne survivrais probablement pas longtemps dans de l'eau chlorée pleine de gens en maillot de bain.

Ensuite, je suis revenu au bureau où j'ai mangé :
200g de taboulé
Un demi paquet de galettes de maïs bio
2 pèches jaunes - dont une très juteuse et sucrée.
1 pomme.

J'ai bu 33cl d'eau pétillante.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2009)

Quel suspens


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Pfffffffffffffff on dirait un épisode de Derrick


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il n'y avait pas trop de monde et cela m'a pris 36 minutes.



bah hé, 40 longueurs en 35 mn et en plus avec des pauses c'est bien hein  

t'allais pas les faire en sprint ... bon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

J'ai mis de l'eau à chauffer dans la bouilloire posée par terre derrière moi, entre ma chaise et un rang d'armoires basses plutôt vides - depuis le temps que mon employeur encourage à la dématérialisation, les quantités de papiers stockées sont en nette diminution.

Certaines tâches, certains métiers sont en voie de dématérialisation aussi, peut-être les bureaux seront-ils un jour aussi vides d'employés en interne que les armoires de papier.
J'ignore s'ils conserveront les sièges comme nous conservons les armoires vides, par atavisme.

L'eau bouille.
Je prend un sachet de tisane après repas, je le sort de son emballage plastique (emballage que je met à la poubelle) et je le met dans la tasse, juste avant de l'ébouillanter.

Il me semble vous avoir déjà mentionné ma tasse.
Elle est rouge, en céramique, je l'ai achetée pour un prix cohérent avec l'objet dans un supermarché.

La réunion d'équipe de cette après-midi a été annulée.


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

:love:...je savais pas quoi foutre cet aprem ...ben là ce récit revêt un intérêt que je n'avais pas soupçonné ce matin...

là maintenant j'ai peur que la journée soit pas assez longue pour connaître toute l"histoire 

feuch Ponk, gâcheur de rienfoutisme va !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Là, je constate un bien bel effet papillon.

C'est l'histoire d'un projet qui cafouille et du coup, requiert ses techniciens quelques semaines de plus que prévu - les dits techniciens et dites semaines étant requis pour d'autres projets, les voilà à leur tour décalés.

Parmi ces décalés de second rang, un touchait à l'application sur laquelle je travaille et visait à en faire évoluer le coeur vers un nirvana technologique où les 8.0 deviennent des 10.2 et les 3.13 des 3.31 - magnifique ! Somptueux ! Grandiose ! La muraille de Chine à l'échelle du bit !

Or, donc, ce décalage rendant indisponible les moyens de test sur tous les projets de l'application à un moment fort mal prévu dans les planning, voilà des volées de chefs tout rouges parcourant les bureaux et soufflant le vent de l'apocalypse dans les trompettes de la livraison malmenée !

C'est beau, on dirait un ballet.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Là, je le shoote avec le produit anti-blattes qu'une 
entreprise de désinfection vient de répandre dans mon 28 m².


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> bah hé, 40 longueurs en 35 mn et en plus avec des pauses c'est bien hein
> 
> t'allais pas les faire en sprint ... bon.



Ça fait 3,6 mn au 100m


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

là : "How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?" !!!!! 

juste ça


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Là, je pense que la mort du chanteur des 2be3 va faire un peu moins de barnum que celle de Michael Jackson, sauf chez les filles qui se sont fait tatouer leur visage sur l'épaule.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Là, et depuis ce matin, je me suis efforcé de vous narrer par le détail et dans un français à peu près correct les détails les plus insignifiants de ma journée.

Ce faisant, je n'ai finalement dérogé au sujet de ce fil que par la forme, non par le fond.

Je vous remercie de votre attention.


----------



## Lila (16 Septembre 2009)

quoi quoi quoi ?????? 

...'tain......tous pareil ces feuilletons français ..:hein:...tu te retrouves en face du générique de fin alors même que le truc commençait à prendre .....:hein:

rhaaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Du thé Earl-grey est venu remplacer la tisane dans ma tasse.

L'heure de la pause arrive et je prévois de la passer dehors, au pied de l'immeuble.
Je remonterais par l'escalier. Il y a cinq étages. Le premier dispose de deux paliers, l'un de sept marches, l'autre de treize. Les quatres étages suivant ont également deux paliers, mais de dix marches chacun.

Les murs sont crème, l'éclairage peu agréable et il n'y a pas de fenêtre.

Mais les escaliers sont droits.

J'y croise parfois des hommes en cravatte avec des dossiers sous le bras. Leur costume est généralement sombre. Nous sommes des gens sérieux.

A noter que le rez-de chaussé est en fait le deuxième étage, la rue étant en pente et plus haute que celle qui court sur l'arrière de l'immeuble - à cet endroit, plus haute de deux étages, c'est bien, vous avez suivi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h28 ----------

C'est l'heure.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est l'heure.



De ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

De ça.


----------



## whiplash (16 Septembre 2009)

Cours de réparation audio sur les ampli à transistors .... calculs ... calculs ... dessin ... calculs :mouais:

La pause dans 10 minutes !


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

Couv' de bouquin finie...
Chais pas si je vais lire le manuscrit, maintenant, par contre...


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me demande si le modifieur de chat dans le minibar a été démasqué&#8230;


----------



## vleroy (16 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'y croise parfois des hommes en cravatte avec des dossiers sous le bras. Leur costume est généralement sombre. Nous sommes des gens sérieux.



ah bah voilà le côté science fiction. des hommes en costume sombre. T'y vas fort Ponk, quel talent 

Le début m'a rappelé Balzac quand je sautais les 50 premières pages


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me demande si le modifieur de chat dans le minibar a été démasqué



Toujours pas, mais si je l'attrape, il va la sentir passer.


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

Woo. Je viens de tomber sur le buzz de ségolene royal.







La site aurait coûté environ 41 000 euros.
Le tout hébergé en allemagne !


http://www.ecrans.fr/Avec-Desirs-D-avenir-Segolene,8088.html

C'est du lourd, du très lourd.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Ils en parlent déjà dans le fil d'à côté, je crois.


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Woo. Je viens de tomber sur le buzz de ségolene royal.



 je te propose de faire un tour dans _actualités amusantes ou pas_ 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------

holy doc : toasted !


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> Woo. Je viens de tomber sur le buzz de ségolene royal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




L'arrière-plan du site, quelle originalité !?

J'hésite entre l'affiche de campagne du gars d'en-face aux dernières élections ou un fond d'écran M$

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Le buzz? La bouse plutôt.


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

A oui, merci les jeunes, je vais m'abonner.

Le fond d'écran est issu de vista


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

outre l'aspect politique, quel est le graphiste qui a pondu cette daube infâme pour ce prix là ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Son copain, il parait


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

c'est lolyangccool son copain ? BioSS peut être ?

Ah nan, pour le second c'est pas possible, y'a pas de flammes


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

Bon ben ça y'est !...
Y'en a 2 pages déjà, ici...


----------



## vleroy (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> outre l'aspect politique, quel est le graphiste qui a pondu cette daube infâme pour ce prix là ? :affraid:



Compte tes mighty plutôt que de t'occuper des revenus de Mr Royal


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> outre l'aspect politique, quel est le graphiste qui a pondu cette daube infâme pour ce prix là ? :affraid:



C'est pas le fameux powerpoint de jugnin


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas le fameux powerpoint de jugnin



C'est petit, ça... petit.


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

En même temps, du powerpoint ça reste du powerpoint quoi.


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2009)

Ouais...
Mais pas celui de jugnin... :style:


----------



## itako (16 Septembre 2009)

Tin' , j'était pas encore là, pas moyen de faire tourner ca sur emule ?


----------



## teo (17 Septembre 2009)

Se coucher tard, boire et fumer, c'est pas bon le matin au réveil 



Tellement que je me suis fini à la douche froide 
J'ai la pêche là. A moi les feuilles de style, avec style


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> , quel est le graphiste qui a pondu cette daube infâme pour ce prix là ? :affraid:


 
Un gras-fist - pauvre Ségolène, ça a dû faire mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

J'ai les cheveux qui poussent vers le cerveau. :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me fais une petite crise d'hypocondrie suite à la douleur abdominale qui m'a réveillé ce matin. Mal de ventre qui s'est suivi d'une montée salivaire que j'ai contenu dans ma bouche le temps qu'elle cesse. Puis je me suis empressé d'aller cracher ce lubrifiant de paroi digestive concomitant à une remontée gastrique avec une seule idée en tête&#8230;
N'est-ce pas là le signe avant-coureur d'une affection grippale, et plus précisément, la variante AH1N1 ?

Je me surveille&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me fais une petite crise d'hypocondrie suite à la douleur abdominale qui m'a réveillé ce matin. Mal de ventre qui s'est suivi d'une montée salivaire que j'ai contenu dans ma bouche le temps qu'elle cesse. Puis je me suis empressé d'aller cracher ce lubrifiant de paroi digestive concomitant à une remontée gastrique avec une seule idée en tête
> N'est-ce pas là le signe avant-coureur d'une affection grippale, et plus précisément, la variante AH1N1 ?
> 
> Je me surveille



La dernière fois que j'ai entendu parler de ces symptômes, la personne qui les présentait est décédée la nuit suivante d'une crise cardiaque due au stress, il s'agissait d'un homme de 35 ans, à l'état de santé, jusque là, irréprochable, plutôt sportif, et ne présentant aucune surcharge pondérale. La conclusion médicale concernant le rapport entre les symptômes et la pathologie a été "tableau atypique" ! 

NB : je ne veux pas t'inquiéter, mais bon  Je serais toi, je m'inquiéterais quand même ! (les faits évoqués ci dessus sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus authentiques, la personne en question était le père d'une fillette que mon épouse, assistante maternelle, gardait il y a deux ans).


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai entendu parler de ces symptômes, la personne qui les présentait est décédée la nuit suivante d'une crise cardiaque due au stress, il s'agissait d'un homme de 35 ans, à l'état de santé, jusque là, irréprochable, plutôt sportif, et ne présentant aucune surcharge pondérale. La conclusion médicale concernant le rapport entre les symptômes et la pathologie a été "tableau atypique" !
> 
> NB : je ne veux pas t'inquiéter, mais bon  Je serais toi, je m'inquiéterais quand même ! (les faits évoqués ci dessus sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus authentiques, la personne en question était le père d'une fillette que mon épouse, assistante maternelle, gardait il y a deux ans).




...c'est beau la solidarité quand même


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est beau la solidarité quand même



C'est pas de la solide hilarité, c'est de l'assistance à personne en danger !


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas de la solide hilarité, c'est de l'assistance à personne en danger !



...t'es sur son testament c'est ça ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...t'es sur son testament c'est ça ????



Pas encore, du moins à ma connaissance, mais s'il survit, j'espère bien qu'il va changer ça !


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai entendu parler de ces symptômes, la personne qui les présentait est décédée la nuit suivante d'une crise cardiaque due au stress,


Là, mon hypocondrie augmente fortement


> il s'agissait d'un homme de 35 ans,


J'en ai 37 





> à l'état de santé, jusque là, irréprochable,


Tout pareil





> plutôt sportif,


C'est que ça entretient, le vélo





> et ne présentant aucune surcharge pondérale.


Je serais plutôt en légère sous-charge 





> La conclusion médicale concernant le rapport entre les symptômes et la pathologie a été "tableau atypique" !


 Je ne peins plus depuis un bail



> NB : je ne veux pas t'inquiéter, mais bon  Je serais toi, je m'inquiéterais quand même ! (les faits évoqués ci dessus sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus authentiques, la personne en question était le père d'une fillette que mon épouse, assistante maternelle, gardait il y a deux ans).



Que se soit dans les contrats d'assurances ou ici, je déteste les nota bene


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Que se soit dans les contrats d'assurances ou ici, je déteste les nota bene



... ...ça veut pas dire Nota Bene ...mais NOT BON !!!!! :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ... ...ça veut pas dire Nota Bene ...mais NOT BON !!!!! :hosto:




Note pour les benêts ? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai les cheveux qui poussent vers le cerveau. :rateau:



Je serais une langue de pute, je dirais que çà va le remplir


----------



## TiteLine (17 Septembre 2009)

Là, j'ai fini ma journée de boulot (peut être quelques copies ce soir, ... si j'ai envie) et je file acheter une nouvelle lampe de bureau, l'ancienne ayant malencontreusement succombé sur le carrelage


----------



## Aski (17 Septembre 2009)

là je me demande justement ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire, il pleut et je peux pas aller à la plage


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> là je me demande justement ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire, il pleut et je peux pas aller à la plage


T'as une copine ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Aski a dit:


> là je me demande justement ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire, il pleut et je peux pas aller à la plage



Colle ton oreille dans un verre... T'auras toujours l'impression d'y être...


Moi, je peux y aller ; il fait beau... Mais j'ai pas envie.
Y'a encore trop de cons... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Je sors de chez l'arabe du coin télécharger les 800 mo de drivers Leopard et la maj quark. Passionnant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as une copine ?!...


 
_Il voulait dessiner_
_sur le sable_
_son doux visage_
_qui lui souriait..._

Mais bon, il pleut.
C'est con.


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a encore trop de cons... :rateau:



..........quoi ???...mais la chasse est pas encore ouverte chez toi ???????


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2009)

Là ?
J'me casse. J'met les bouts. Je pars.

Souffler de cette vie parisienne qui m'étouffe.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Là ?
> J'me casse. J'met les bouts. Je pars.
> 
> Souffler de cette vie parisienne qui m'étouffe.


Poil à la touffe...




=>[]


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil à la touffe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...wé ..couvre toi bien ..et bonne route !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonne route Nounours!


Bon, ben moi je me tâte pour acheter l'adaptateur Mini35 dont j'ai envie pour un projet...


----------



## Lila (17 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, ben moi je me tâte pour acheter l'adaptateur Mini35 dont j'ai envie pour un projet...




...toutes les occas sont bonnes pour te tripoter toi .....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé ..couvre toi bien ..et bonne route !!!



Et bonne bourre, aussi!


----------



## TiteLine (17 Septembre 2009)

Là je fais un peu de ménage sur mon disque dur , enfin un peu de rangement serait un terme davantage approprié


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

....là maintenant je sèche après avoir été obligé de faire des photos sous la pluie ....

...ça m'a gonflé !!!!!

...tiens pour la peine ...je bosse pas cet aprem  (remarque je bossais déjà pas ce matin)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....là maintenant je sèche après avoir été obligé de faire des photos sous la pluie ....
> 
> ...ça m'a gonflé !!!!!



Et après, quand on vient te dire que tu es une vraie éponge, tu t'insurge !


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et après, quand on vient te dire que tu es une vraie éponge, tu t'insurge !




...oui mais de l'eauuuuu !!!:sick::afraid:...tu te rends compte ???:hein:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ... ...ça veut pas dire Nota Bene ...mais NOT BON !!!!! :hosto:



suite à cette angoisse d'hier matin, le docteur n'était pas très rassurant quant à la suite
Mais aujourd'hui, tout va pour le mieux


Là, maintenant, _I'm still alive_*


:style:






*mais jusqu'à quand ?!​


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> suite à cette angoisse d'hier matin, le docteur n'était pas très rassurant quant à la suite&#8230;
> Mais aujourd'hui, tout va pour le mieux&#8230;
> 
> 
> Là, maintenant, _I'm still alive_*




...ça va pas durer ......et puis de toutes façons ça ne durera pas toujours


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> suite à cette angoisse d'hier matin, le docteur n'était pas très rassurant quant à la suite&#8230;



Pour le moment, il ne consulte pas, il s'occupe des éponges :love:


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour le moment, il ne consulte pas, il s'occupe des éponges :love:



...tu veux jouer avec mon gratton....:love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...ça va pas durer ......et puis de toutes façons ça ne durera pas toujours



Et la réincarnation !? Hein ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu veux jouer avec mon gratton....:love:



   Permets-moi de t'appeler Spontex :love: même si je ne suis pas un hérisson


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour le moment, il ne consulte pas, il s'occupe des éponges :love:



Ah ! C'est donc ça qu'il a dans la bouche


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la réincarnation !? Hein ?!



...tu veux dire que tu vas revenir ????:afraid:


....moi je pencherai plus pour la Métempsycose.......histoire de goûter un peu la vie de chat (pour la flemme) ou de dauphin ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ! C'est donc ça qu'il a dans la bouche&#8230;



Tu pensais que le Schmilblick était en caoutchouc ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu veux dire que tu vas revenir ????:afraid:




clik-it


----------



## Lila (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> clik-it









.................


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> clik-it




[YOUTUBE]ynjIoymWHvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .................


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as une copine ?!...



Hélas non  


Sinon en ce moment je glande devant mon ordi, mais ça fait 20 min qu'on devrait être partis chez les beaux-parents de ma sur mais son fils de 17 mois n'est pas encore prêt


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2009)

17 mois? Un peu long pour une gestation humaine. Ta sur est au courant?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu veux dire que tu vas revenir ????:afraid:
> 
> 
> ....moi je pencherai plus pour la Métempsycose.......histoire de goûter un peu la vie de chat (pour la flemme) ou de dauphin ...



&#8230; Pour les filets dérivants !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Retour à la glande


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5223119 a dit:
			
		

> Retour à la glande


Ah ?!...
Passque tu fais aut'chose, des fois ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Oui des fois malheureusement on me force à justifier mon salaire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

Là, je le dis qu'on devrait diffuser les images de lait déversé à ceux qui souffrent de la faim dans le monde, ça leur calerait l'estomac.


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2009)

et puis ça leur ferait les pieds !
salauds de pauvres ! 





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5223126 a dit:
			
		

> Oui des fois malheureusement on me force à justifier mon salaire



Défenestre-toi !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Défenestre-toi !!



Le problème c'est que comme FT est justement mon client d'hier cela n'aurait pas été terrible pour le business


----------



## silvio (18 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5223209 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est que comme FT est justement mon client d'hier cela n'aurait pas été terrible pour le business



Au contraire : c'est bon pour le business de faire corps avec le client 
D'un autre côté, ça limite les contrats :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Bon bah là je m'en vais en week-end dans la verdoyante et reposante campagne vezoulienne parce que faut bien se détendre un peu


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5223247 a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah là je m'en vais en week-end dans la verdoyante et reposante campagne vezoulienne parce que faut bien se détendre un peu


Campagne vezoulienne, c'est pas un peu un pléonasme ....


----------



## Aski (18 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> 17 mois? Un peu long pour une gestation humaine. Ta sur est au courant?



En fait il est retourné dans son ventre, c'est la crise et ça coute moins cher de le nourrir au cordon ombilical plutôt qu'avec des soupes 


Bon je vais aller me grignoter un truc là, j'ai faim et on mange que dans 1h


----------



## thunderheart (18 Septembre 2009)

Rien.


----------



## itako (18 Septembre 2009)

Battlefield bootcamp copine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2009)

64 bits, 9 pins et tout seul ce soir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Rien.



Ce qui résume assez bien 956 pages...


----------



## guizmo47 (19 Septembre 2009)

J'attens avec impatience la libération (vacances !) pour pouvoir aller dire bonjour à quelques requins citrons dans le lagon de Bora Bora...
Non ! Ce n'est pas un voyage extraordinaire mais une petite excursion, cf ma localisation


----------



## gKatarn (19 Septembre 2009)

Là ménant, je me gausse d'un courrier que m'a envoyé la sécu :



> Vous avez déclaré votre carte vitale perdue ou volée. Merci de nous la retourner pour destruction


----------



## TiteLine (19 Septembre 2009)

Après m'être énervée avec mon iPod (marche plus ce c..  pourtant je ne l'ai pas battu, je ne l'ai pas insulté sauf maintenant ) j'hésite à me mettre au boulot. Si c'est une journée spéciale $BIP$ autant ne rien faire ... ça m'embête un peu car j'avais l'intention de faire une tarte mais si elle doit être indigeste, je préfère m'abstenir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

J'émerge et je suis crevé, je crois que je vais glander toute la journée ...

Bon week-end à vous tous


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'émerge et je suis crevé, je crois que je vais glander toute la journée ...
> 
> Bon week-end à vous tous



Elle est déjà bien entamée la journée


----------



## macinside (19 Septembre 2009)

La je viens de faire un
aller retour en Sprague 

la video arrive 

[YOUTUBE]TgKpC9xi89Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pierrou (19 Septembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, je replonge doucement le bout des orteils dans les eaux troubles de ce faux-rhum que j'ai honteusement déserté depuis d'assez longs mois.

Gniii ! C'est froid !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> La je viens de faire un
> aller retour en Sprague
> 
> la video arrive
> ...




Quand je prenais ces rames là tous les jours, dans les années 60 pour aller au collège puis au lycée, ou dans les années 70 pour aller bosser, ça n'avait pas ce petit côté "sortant de l'ordinaire" ! :rateau:


----------



## TiteLine (19 Septembre 2009)

Là, je corrige des copies  en écoutant le bruit du four :love: (mais c'est bientôt mon estomac que je vais entendre :rose: )


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Septembre 2009)

Je cherche un endroit où tousser sur les gens !

Et je n'arrive plus à accéder au bar...

C'est balot, les microbes font partie de la vie ! 
Y'a qu'a analyser un fromage pour s'en convaincre !



Petit_Louis


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de me faire une petite raclette en solitaire, ça pue le fromage jusqu'au palier. Je me ferais bien une petite nuit blanche gastronomique en remettant le couvert à 2 heures du mat.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Septembre 2009)

la soirée s'annonce et commence bien arrosée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> C'est balot, les microbes font partie de la vie !
> Y'a qu'a analyser un fromage pour s'en convaincre :
> Petit_Louis®



C'est pas là dedans que tu vas en trouver le plus, demi-sel...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je viens de me faire une petite raclette en solitaire, ça pue le fromage jusqu'au palier. Je me ferais bien une petite nuit blanche gastronomique en remettant le couvert à 2 heures du mat.


La misère sociale est le nouveau fléau de l'Humanité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> La misère sociale est le nouveau fléau de l'Humanité.



Ça peut se soigner...


----------



## boodou (20 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant ? Je suis au Lou Pascalou mais y a personne ... 

nan ...


----------



## maiwen (20 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Là maintenant ? Je suis au Lou Pascalou mais y a personne ...
> 
> nan ...



eh bah ils doivent pas être très intéressant pour que tu ai besoin de venir te divertir sur macgé  geek !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

un fromage Petit Louis, je ne souhaite ca à personne.


----------



## Craquounette (20 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça peut se soigner...



Petit joueur... Ici, on ne se déplace que pour une VRAIE raclette AOC


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2009)

Elle est bizzare ta lampe UV 



Petit_Louis


----------



## Luc G (20 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me suis installé une fois de plus sur le balcon.Ciel mélangé : du beau bleu, des nuages (Le Canigou s'est caché). Raphaël Imbert au sax et j'hésite sur le bouquin que je vais prendre en posant l'ordi. La vie est belle


----------



## TiteLine (20 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, j'ai bien mangé (je n'ai pas bu, je sais, c'est mal de l'avouer au bar  ) et je surfe un peu avant d'aller rejoindre Morphée pas trop tard, demain la journée sera difficile mais on n'y est pas encore.

Et la couillonne demeurée © que je suis viens d'envoyer un cdb "gris" alors qu'il était supposé être vert.  Mince mon mac a été hacké, il a choppé un virus ou alors il a la grippe A?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)

Là ? Je haïs.


----------



## macinside (20 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je haïs.



tu haïs qui ?


----------



## TiteLine (20 Septembre 2009)

Là, je viens encore de bouler gris ... du coup j'ai fait appel à des spécialistes en matière de paranormal 

(ou alors les règles ne sont pas les mêmes ici qu'ailleurs   )


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu haïs qui ?



Kate, bien sûr.


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Là, je viens encore de bouler gris ... du coup j'ai fait appel à des spécialistes en matière de paranormal
> 
> (ou alors les règles ne sont pas les mêmes ici qu'ailleurs   )


On coupe... les boules en deux, ici...


----------



## TiteLine (20 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> On coupe... les boules en deux, ici...



Après une investigation assez rapide,  un recoupement et un message dont je n'ai saisi la portée qu'après le seconde tentative de cdb ici, j'en suis arrivée à la même conclusion et ai renvoyé les experts chasser les petits hommes verts. 

Couillonne demeurée  ©  et nioube miséreuse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 1m60 mini, brune-blonde-rousse, ... un doudou de grand garçon en faite :love:




On remarquera qu'il évite de préciser la tranche de poids qu'il peut viser


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On remarquera qu'il évite de préciser la tranche de poids qu'il peut viser


Poids raclette à volonté


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On remarquera qu'il évite de préciser la tranche de poids qu'il peut viser



le 1m60 valant pour la hauteur comme la largeur... autant dire qu'il ratisse large


----------



## macinside (21 Septembre 2009)

la je fais de pré réservation (sans sortir) de sous, jusqu'a jeudi, car ce vendredi j'ai 10% sur tout le matériel Apple  (Contact par MP svp  )


----------



## Pierrou (21 Septembre 2009)

Me prépare à aller rendre une petite visite à mon banquier qui
1° a un nom d'aristocrate néerlandais
2° n'a jamais vu ma tronche depuis trois ans qu'il officie comme mon "conseiller financier"

Ca n'augure rien de bon


----------



## gKatarn (21 Septembre 2009)

Sers toi du côté obscur de la Force


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai trop manger, je crois que je vais faire une sieste.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Un discussion digne de Star Wars depuis quelques posts...


----------



## Pierrou (21 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sers toi du côté obscur de la Force



Depuis qu'il m'a refusé le crédit pour le nouveau sabre laser/presse purée/baladeur mp3 et le stardestroyer, je te cache pas que j'ai perdu une partie de mon pouvoir de persuasion...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2009)

Je clone le disque dur de mon iMac sur mon disque dur externe. Si mes calculs sont exact, il y en a en tout pour environ 5 heures (et j'ai commencé il y a vingt minutes environ). Donc l'installation du félin des neiges attendra à demain.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je rentre du boulot et j'ai bien envie de faire une petite sieste ... mais j'ai encore des préparations à terminer :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

réunion


----------



## Lila (21 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226014 a dit:
			
		

> réunion




...tu postes même en réunion 

...t'es encore plus fort que Mackie toi


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que tout est à refaire&#8230;
Quinze jours de vecteurs à revoir&#8230;
D'une certaine manière, mieux vaut que cela arrive maintenant que plus tard, vu la somme de fichiers&#8230;


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

Je termine un rapport passionnant pour entamer un nouveau rapport passionnant. :sleep:


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

C'est beau la bigamie quand même ! un 3 à 5 et un 5 à 7 ?

Là je réinstalle Snow sur mon mac mini pour tenter de faire fonctionner Mail FX Pro et je poste sur les forums à partir du powerbook.. et je mange des meringues


----------



## wteaw (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Je termine un rapport passionnant pour entamer un nouveau rapport passionnant. :sleep:



Toi aussi, sauf que moi je peine à terminer :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je me dis que tout est à refaire&#8230;
> Quinze jours de vecteurs à revoir&#8230;
> D'une certaine manière, mieux vaut que cela arrive maintenant que plus tard, vu la somme de fichiers&#8230;


Faudrait un peu moins traîner dans les bars avec ton beau gilet (pull ?!) blanc...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Septembre 2009)

là, ya cinq minutes, j'en étais là : 

YEAAAH CA MARCHE !!!  enfin... :king:
bon, cette fois c'est bon, je complique un tout petit peu pour être bien sûre que ça marche comme il faut dans tous les cas...  nikel, cette fois j'y suis...

je compile -> OK



j'execute ----> error -- floating divide by zero             
:hein::hein::hein::hein:


p%$*#/+#** de programmation...:hein:
je le sais pourtant que ça fait toujours comme ça, je le sais...
mais à chaque fois, je me surprend à croire que cette fois c'est bon...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> là, ya cinq minutes, j'en étais là :
> 
> YEAAAH CA MARCHE !!!  enfin... :king:
> bon, cette fois c'est bon, je complique un tout petit peu pour être bien sûre que ça marche comme il faut dans tous les cas...  nikel, cette fois j'y suis...
> ...



Qu'est ce que tu veux. T'es mauvais, t'es mauvais...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (21 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu veux. T'es mauvai*se*, t'es mauvai*se*...



petites corrections...
j'y tiens


----------



## TiteLine (21 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je vais virer mon avatar puisque le mystère a été résolu (affaire classée :rateau: )


Et je suis en train de lorgner sur une pâtisserie orientale amenée par un élève ce matin et je me dis que c'est l'heure du goûter ... mais ce n'est pas très raisonnable


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

wteaw a dit:


> Toi aussi, sauf que moi je peine à terminer :rateau:



problème d'impuissance?

perso, j'arrive toujours à terminer mes rapports sessouels en quelques heures 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




pickwick a dit:


> Là je réinstalle Snow sur mon mac mini pour tenter de faire fonctionner Mail FX Pro



De là à penser que tu fais ces expériences :afraid: dans le seul but de pouvoir éventuellement répondre à un nioube au cas où, il n'y a qu'un pas que je souhaite pas franchir.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...tu postes même en réunion
> 
> ...t'es encore plus fort que Mackie toi



J'ai même posté ici pendant une réunion avec mon directeur de projets c'est dire comment c'est interressant en général


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faudrait un peu moins traîner dans les bars avec ton beau gilet (pull ?!) blanc...



Viens me saluer la prochaine fois au lieu de me snober


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Citation:
Envoyé par pickwick 
Là je réinstalle Snow sur mon mac mini pour tenter de faire fonctionner Mail FX Pro
De là à penser que tu fais ces expériences  dans le seul but de pouvoir éventuellement répondre à un nioube au cas où, il n'y a qu'un pas que je souhaite pas franchir.


Oui c'est l'artillerie lourde mais j'ai échangé 30 mails avec le développeur et je n'arrive plus à refaire fonctionner ce système de notification.
Et d'ailleurs, toutes réinstallations faites c'est pareil. Mais j'ai découvert autre chose et posé une question sur le sujet dédié à la procédure d'installation de SL.


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Oui c'est l'artillerie lourde mais j'ai échangé 30 mails avec le développeur et je n'arrive plus à refaire fonctionner ce système de notification.



Argh....la vie est tellement injuste !

non content d'être le top posteur ici, tu es aussi top maileur là bas? :afraid: 
Cet homme est une machine (pour être poli  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Argh....la vie est tellement injuste !
> 
> non content d'être le top posteur ici, tu es aussi top maileur là bas? :afraid:
> Cet homme est une machine (pour être poli  )



Pauvre développeur


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2009)

Ça y est, je suis sur le balcon


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça y est, je suis sur le balcon




Non, Luc!


...



Luc ! 



... Luc Luc Luc !



Ne saute pas !







Promis t'auras un coup de boule demain aussi !


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non, Luc!
> Ne saute pas !



Pas de risque, trop fatigant : poser l'ordi ou le bouquin, se lever du siège, enjamber la rambarde. Mieux vaut en rester là


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Non, Luc!
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Mais laisse le donc sauter, de toute façon, son balcon est au rez de jardin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais laisse le donc sauter, de toute façon, son balcon est au rez de jardin !



Et s'il tombe sur les plates-bandes de Madame, jardinées avec amour, écrasant par la même occasion quelques spécimens rares d'insectes que deviendra sa vie de famille ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2009)

J'ai chopé un petit rhume ou une grippe hier à un rassemblement. C'est pourquoi si ça ne s'arrange pas j'ai l'honneur de vous inviter par le présent post à mon enterrement.


----------



## Luc G (21 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais laisse le donc sauter, de toute façon, son balcon est au rez de jardin !



Tout faux, c'est au premier et il y a un perron en plus, suffisamment haut, donc, pour bien s'éclater.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et s'il tombe dans sur platebandes de Madame, jardinées avec amour, écrasant par la même occasion quelques spécimens rares d'insectes que deviendra sa vie de famille ?


En fait de plate-bande, c'est assez restreint, quand même, je peux essayer de viser à côté de la vasque à fleurs (les fleurs je les préfère dans la nature de toutes façons ). Au pire, ma femmet étant plongé dans ses paperasses (l'enseignement, ça en fait ), j'aurais pu prétendre que c'était les chats du quartier. Quant auxs insectes, ils se font un peu rares ces temps-ci (à part des papillons et des sauterellles, hier c'était le désert des tartares).

Mais quelques gouttes éparses à l'extrême mais gouttes quand même ont fini, avec la tombée de la nuit (encore quelques soirées à en profiter, j'espère avant le changement d'heure) par me faire réintégrer ma niche où je bulle avec application en attendant l'heure de se remplir la panse.


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Ça y est, je suis sur le balcon







​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'ai chopé un petit rhume ou une grippe hier à un rassemblement. C'est pourquoi si ça ne s'arrange pas j'ai l'honneur de vous inviter par le présent post à mon enterrement.



Pour qu'on choppe tes microbes et ceux des personnes qui seront présentes ? Certainement pas


----------



## vleroy (21 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226371 a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'on choppe tes microbes et ceux des personnes qui seront présentes ? Certainement pas



T'embrasse les morts  
je comprends la chanson de Brel maintenant


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> T'embrasse les morts
> je comprends la chanson de Brel maintenant



Non je leur mord juste l'orteil pour vérifier qu'ils le sont bel et bien


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226405 a dit:
			
		

> Non je leur mord juste l'orteil pour vérifier qu'ils le sont bel et bien



tu risques rien pour la grippe A dans ce cas, par contre, niveau mycose


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

Boah, c'est la saison des champignons


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Boah, c'est la saison des champignons



non fait trop sec malheureusement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Boah, c'est la saison des champignons



Et des glands... Toute l'année...


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

J'aime bien certains glands&#8230;

Moins Gland (VD, CH) mais bon&#8230;

Je file bosser sur un carton d'invitation dans un club à Prague&#8230; Marrant&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> par contre, niveau mycose



Wai ça quand il y en a je ramasse parce qu'en soupe c'est très fin    


Trop dur le réveil


----------



## Pierrou (22 Septembre 2009)

A peine échappé des doux bras de ce gros coquin de Morphée, et alors que j'enfilai mon plus beau caleçon à col roulé (hommage à Steve), voilà que deux sémillants témoins de Jéhovah sonnent à ma porte.... Je me sentais d'humeur taquine, du coup je les ai laissés faire leur petit laïus avant de discuter un peu avec eux.... Ils sont repartis pas bien contents


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Pierrou a dit:


> A peine échappé des doux bras de ce gros coquin de Morphée, et alors que j'enfilai mon plus beau caleçon à col roulé (hommage à Steve), voilà que deux sémillants témoins de Jéhovah sonnent à ma porte.... Je me sentais d'humeur taquine, du coup je les ai laissés faire leur petit laïus avant de discuter un peu avec eux.... Ils sont repartis pas bien contents



Eux et le évangélistes, j'adore


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226803 a dit:
			
		

> Eux et le évangélistes, j'adore



Les évangélistes, ce sont les fans d'Eve Angeli, non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais la version avec une longue barbe


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5226832 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la version avec une longue barbe



Là? je me demande si [Vezøul]Numerø41 poste depuis les chiottes également?


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Là? je me demande si [Vezøul]Numerø41 poste depuis les chiottes également?



Possible, car à Vezoul les autochtones chient n'importe où à même le sol de toute façon  
Pour Pickwick par contre c'est certain, le taux de post/heure implique inéluctablement le postage via les commodités


----------



## sandy-1977 (22 Septembre 2009)

Si certains s ennuient cet aprem j embauche pour un chantier 
une bonne ambiance, des conducteurs de travaux sympathiques


----------



## Aski (22 Septembre 2009)

Non merci, cet après-midi je doit aller changer de téléphone, le dernier m'ayant lâchement abandonné 

Mais je crois que je vais aller manger d'abord


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Si certains s ennuient cet aprem j embauche pour un chantier
> une bonne ambiance, des conducteurs de travaux sympathiques



Et moi je donne une touche 4 de clavier. 
Pratique, elle fait aussi les apostrophes.


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

444444444444


ah murdre :hein::sick:



4




argh!


4444444


Morche pas ton truc


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et moi je donne une touche 4 de clavier.
> Pratique, elle fait aussi les apostrophes.



j'achète un 'E'


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> 444444444444
> 
> 
> ah murdre :hein::sick:
> ...



Tiens un mono-neuronaux.
Ayé, faut appuyer sur deux touches en même temps et le voilà perdu.


----------



## yvos (22 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens un mono-neuronaux.



incompatibilité logique détectée.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tiens un mono-neuronaux.
> Ayé, faut appuyer sur deux touches en même temps et le voilà perdu.



Ah ouais, c'pour ça en fait. 



Tout s'explique, alors.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2009)

Là, je me rends compte que Dell a une vision très réaliste de son nouvel ordi: 
Un gros caca rose écrasé, ça donne le nouvel Inspiron...


----------



## gKatarn (22 Septembre 2009)

sandy-1977 a dit:


> Si certains s ennuient cet aprem j embauche pour un chantier




activité de chantier


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> activité de chantier



morue sur chantier ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Possible, car à Vezoul les autochtones chient n'importe où à même le sol de toute façon



Il n'y a pas meilleur engrais pour faire les meilleurs produits et ainsi avoir une cuisine de qualité reconnu à travers le monde


----------



## boodou (22 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Là, je me rends compte que Dell a une vision très réaliste de son nouvel ordi:
> Un gros caca rose écrasé, ça donne le nouvel Inspiron...



'tain je viens de voir leur nouvelle pub à la téloch ! efffectivement, ça fait rêver


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> morue sur chantier ?



il n'y a pas que des portugais sur les chantiers


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Elle me tient



Et le meilleur est à venir  (autant bientôt tu m'appelleras chef !)



Non, sinon, je me dis que c'est cool de pouvoir rendre les gens heureux parfois..


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

Là je me prépare à l'apéro, que suivra une fondue fribourgeoise, moitié-moitié, avec mon cousin australien et sa femme américaine. Le monde est si petit, parfois 

Bon alors, un chti verre de rosé (dommage je n'ai pas de dole blanche&#8230


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2009)

Tu as de la crème et des meringues pour dessert ?


----------



## teo (22 Septembre 2009)

Non juste de la confiture de framboise du jardin pour les ourmands. Et quelques eaux de vie de fruits pour aller avec&#8230; j'ai eu des arrivages ce ouikende :love:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> ...quelques eaux de vie de fruits pour aller avec  :love:



Comme disait mon grand-papa "Je mets du pruneau dans le café, ça aide à le digérer"


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comme disait mon grand-papa "Je mets du pruneau dans le café, ça aide à le digérer"



La tarte aux pruneaux... ça me rappelle un film 

Vous reprendrez bien une petite part?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> La tarte aux pruneaux... ça me rappelle un film



Moi, un sketche, de Magdane : (voix chevrotante) "Mais fais la donc plus grande, cette tarte aux pruneaux, on sait jamais, il pourrait venir quelqu'un !"


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2009)

Vous faites quoi, là, maintenant ?
On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne : mon balcon et moi


----------



## vleroy (22 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, un sketche, de Magdane : (voix chevrotante) "Mais fais la donc plus grande, cette tarte aux pruneaux, on sait jamais, il pourrait venir quelqu'un !"



exact


----------



## TiteLine (22 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que la journée est enfin terminée ... et qu'une autre (bien plus courte hélas :rateau commence enfin


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2009)

Là? Pose avant de reprendre ma leçon d'optique géométrique...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Septembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Là? Pose avant de reprendre ma leçon d'optique géométrique...



Ah! Carrément! Et tu poses nu ? Pour un artiste ?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je m'offre un petit plaisir solitaire du soir... 









Un bon bouquin ("L'_insoutenable légèreté de l'être_" de Kundera) dans les effluves d'encens et de "Sgt. Pepper's" (pas pu résister aux versions remasterisées à la Flaque© cet aprem... :rose: )


Bonne nuit !


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

Pierrou a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je m'offre un petit plaisir solitaire du soir...



Tu n'es pas seul tu sais, il y a un sacré paquet de branleurs ici.


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu n'es pas seul tu sais, il y a un sacré paquet de branleurs ici.


Bon, y'a des chieurs aussi, mais...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Septembre 2009)

*PLOUF*


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Pierrou a dit:


> *PLOUF*


Dépèche-toi...
Le fil en question va fermer...


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Dépèche-toi...
> Le fil en question va fermer...



Murde !!! 
Quel cul-serré ce Nephou ! 

Juste au moment où je souhaitais demander à WebO si il avait vu Humpday


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Et ouais...
T'as pris la chasse sur la gueule....


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ouais...
> T'as pris la chasse sur la gueule....



Non  mais JP oui !


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

Bon le mini-bar c&#8217;est plus haut dans vos fenêtres


----------



## itako (23 Septembre 2009)

2600 $ .. a ouai quand même.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je regarde ce qui est disponible ne moyen de transport personnel : 






40 000 000 $, ah ouai quand même...    






Faut que je change mon véhicule mais là je vais me rabattre sur un tracteur


----------



## Chang (23 Septembre 2009)

itako a dit:


> 2600 $ .. a ouai quand même.




.... et ouais, et meme pas elle fait le caf' le matin, apres une soiree difficile ...  ...


----------



## itako (23 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> .... et ouais, et meme pas elle fait le caf' le matin, apres une soiree difficile ...  ...



boaaaa, ça doit sûrement marcher avec un ou deux plugins.

Je pense m'en aller dormir sous peu.


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2009)

Là je me dis que le nouvel itunes me casse les c**** avec les colonnes tel que proposé


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je dors devant mon écran


----------



## gKatarn (23 Septembre 2009)

AU moins, tu ne diras pas de conneries


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5227851 a dit:
			
		

> Je dors devant mon écran



Tu serais vachement mieux roulé en boule sous ton bureau.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais si les gens ne vois pas mes bras derrière mon écran ils vont se poser des questions


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

bah achète une paire de faux bras, enfin !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Pas idiot et tu penses qu'il y a moyen des les faire passer en note de frais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je sais pas, mais ça suffira pas, faudrait aussi un bruiteur pour remplacer le bruit de tes petits doigts musclés qui tapent sur les touches du clavier (et éventuellement, qui couvre tes ronflements) !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Non mais ça c'est bon je suis parqué dans un bureau en solitaire donc ils me voit par la fenêtre. Par contre pour me jeter des cacahuètes ils sont obliger d'ouvrir la porte et là ça devient plus problématique.


----------



## vleroy (23 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5227872 a dit:
			
		

> Pas idiot et tu penses qu'il y a moyen des les faire passer en note de frais ?



si t'as le bras long, ça peut passer


----------



## Lila (23 Septembre 2009)

...*Là maintenant* ....je vais digérer mes aiguillettes de canard à la confiture d'oignons .......Burps ! 

...et tout ça avec vos impôts .....:love:


----------



## jugnin (23 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...*Là maintenant* ....je vais digérer mes aiguillettes de canard à la confiture d'oignons .......Burps !
> 
> ...et tout ça avec vos impôts .....:love:



Poil aux ergots.


----------



## Craquounette (23 Septembre 2009)

Et comment elle s'appelle celle à qui tu as fait croire que tu lui offrais à déjeuner, alors que tu te fais rembourser tes notes de frais ?


----------



## Lila (23 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et comment elle s'appelle celle à qui tu as fait croire que tu lui offrais à déjeuner, alors que tu te fais rembourser tes notes de frais ?




....une suisse.....


....poil aux cuisses


----------



## Craquounette (23 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....une suisse.....




Le contribuable français payant la pitance des extra communautaires! C'est beau cette fraternité


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil aux tétés


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le contribuable français payant la pitance des extra communautaires! C'est beau cette fraternité




extra, extra, ça va les molets, là?

je dirais exo-communautaires plutôt


----------



## Lila (23 Septembre 2009)

*©* ....





jugnin a dit:


> Poil aux ergots.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2009)

Si les Suisses mangent les canards, il va falloir blinder les soupières


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Poil au derrière...


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi le défi du jour ?
Attraper benjamin avec des poils ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

À défaut de poils*, je suis plutôt fourni question points**&#8230;


Ce qui me fait dire que,
là, maintenant, je viens de faire le compte des points composant mon dessin, cinquante quatre mille six cents cinquante cinq&#8230;
Et il en manque quelques-uns que je file ajouter&#8230;





*mis à part trois sur le menton et un sous le nombril
**voire tâches de rousseur​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi j'aimais plus les tours de magie.

C'est à cause des lapins !

Comprenne qui pourra...

Petit_Louis


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

"On" comprend tout...


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

on se demande si on ne va pas demander à benjamin de faire un petit "chercher remplacer" sur une chaine de caractères 




Click for full size

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------

on se demande aussi ce qui se passera si on cochait la case en haut à droite avant d&#8217;appuyer sur "supprimer les messages"


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2009)

Tsss, tsss...


----------



## Nephou (23 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...



C&#8217;est juste des envie apocalyptiques qui naissent comme ça


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2009)

la je découvre qu'ils sont taquin chez numéricable


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> Click for full size




J'ai fais la même recherche cet après-midi&#8230; 

Je me suis payé une bonne barre à la lecture de certains messages&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil au visage


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me suis payé une bonne barre à la lecture



Pour ma part je me suis payé une barre de fer    

[youtube]GH6Bf3sVwDg[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

la on a reçu 400 mac ... et ont fait 10% sur toute la gamme Apple demain (me contacter par MP :style: )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

z'y va mackie fais po ton rapiat, fais nous 20% en plus on le fait pour te débarrasser


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

La , maintenant, je vais enfin pouvoir ne rien faire du tout. Le pied


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

Bouge pas, j'ai du boulot pour 4.


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Bah tout compte fait, je vais bien trouver de quoi m'occuper et si je ne trouve vraiment pas, j'irai un peu prendre l'air  (en fait, là je bosse encore un peu, histoire d'arrêter progressivement :rateau


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Je fais semblant de taffer et je le fais super bien


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229293 a dit:
			
		

> z'y va mackie fais po ton rapiat, fais nous 20% en plus on le fait pour te débarrasser



juste 10% et c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> juste 10% et c'est déjà pas mal



Mais tu le dis toi même, c'est juste. Allez 15%


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229418 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu le dis toi même, c'est juste. Allez 15%



Ce qui représente tout de même l'équivalent de la tva


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Mouais enfin ça tombe mal, pas de produit Apple à acheter pour le moment  et d'ailleurs ça tombe bien je n'ai plus envie de leur refiler des sous   :rateau:
Là, je file faire un petit achat ... histoire de tuer le temps :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Mouais enfin ça tombe mal, pas de produit Apple à acheter pour le moment
> 
> Là, je file faire un petit achat ... histoire de tuer le temps :rateau:



wai bah ramène des fus de bière parce qu'ici il fait soif


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Désolée, mon coffre n'est pas assez spacieux pour accueillir des fûts de bière et j'ai pas envie de me bousiller le dos non plus.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Ce n'est pas une proposition ou une demande, et puis c'est le moment de changer de caisse ou plutôt de trottinette pour avoir un coffre si petit, Mackie fait 10% en ce moment


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229471 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas une proposition ou une demande, et puis c'est le moment de changer de caisse ou plutôt de trottinette pour avoir un coffre si petit, Mackie fait 10% en ce moment



Sur la bière aussi? 

Elle est spéciale? C'est la bière que tu peux renverser sur le clavier de ton MBP sans risquer de griller des composants? 

Et je prèfère garder la trottinette qui roule plutôt que  courir le risque d'acheter un tank buggué


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Wai bah en attendant t'es toujours pas parti faire tes achats, tu as donc le temps d'aider bassman dans ses tâches ménagères


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Bah je suis revenue et j'ai trouvé de quoi tuer le temps 

Un petit leopard des Neiges (il a fallu que je donne encore des sous à Apple ) histoire de bien planter l'iMac et un petit coffret DVD , histoire de me remettre un peu à la japanime pendant que mon pauvre ordi pédalera dans la semoule 


Désolée pour les tâches ménagères, je crois que je n'aurai pas le temps 

Plus sérieusement, je pense que l'instal de SL attendra un peu, je ne suis pas pressée (maintenant que j'ai testé sur le MBP) mais le visionnage du DVD n'attendra pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2009)

Là maintenant, je cours après un client qui me doit de l'argent.
Il répond pas au téléphone ni au message et j'ai passé mon aprem à le chercher pour rien.
Donc là, je chie sur tous ces connards du genre.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2009)

Dealer, c'est vraiment pas un métier facile... :style:


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dealer, c'est vraiment pas un métier facile... :style:



tu regarde aussi france 2 ?


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu regarde aussi france 2 ?



Khyu est aussi sur France 2 ? 


Non, là, j'essaie de finir une putain d'analyse de texte... Si c'est ça toute l'année, ça va vraaaaiment me lourder... :sleep:


----------



## TiteLine (24 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant , je viens d'insérer le DVD 3 de Gundam 00 dans la platine et vais me manger deux ou trois épisodes  :rose:


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu regarde aussi france 2 ?



Là Sandy me demande le programme de ce soir, tu m'aurais fais gagner du temps avec un lien pour le programme


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

la j'ai le choix entre Odysée sur de la real TV dans un bordel, ou Planete (no limit) avec des pubs tendancieuse 

[YOUTUBE]cylWFggm6dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la j'ai le choix entre Odysée sur de la real TV dans un bordel, ou Planete (no limit) avec des pubs tendancieuse


Lis un bouquin.
Oui, un livre !


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Lis un bouquin.
> Oui, un livre !



On trouve ta dernière BD a la flaque ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Septembre 2009)

J'ai dis un livre.
Un "truc" sans images et avec plein d'orthographe.



Et un tube d'aspirine...


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et un tube d'aspirine...



un peu de vitamine C aussi 

puis de la E pour la mémoire


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Septembre 2009)

Là, j'envisage de poser un B12 et de mentir à ma hiérarchie. 
Mais Jésus désaprouverait car chacun sait que c'est pêché de mentir.
Du coup, j'me sens coupable.

C'est horrib'.


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2009)

Une remake de _The Hunger_.


N'importe quoi 

Au lieu de _Bela Lugosi's Dead_, on aura quoi ? _Don't Stop the Music_ de Rihanna ?
Et de plans séquences saccadées façon Reality TV ?


Pfff&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'envisage de poser un B12 et de mentir à ma hiérarchie.
> Mais Jésus désapprouverait car chacun sait que c'est pêché de mentir.
> Du coup, j'me sens coupable.
> 
> C'est horrib'.



Un B12, mais oui... 

Sache que le B12 ne nécessite point le mensonge. C'est juste l'expression d'une liberté procédurale décomplexée.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'envisage de poser un B12



C'est une façon originale de le dire - vu l'heure, j'en déduis que tu n'es pas très élevée dans la hiérarchie.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une façon originale de le dire - vu l'heure, j'en déduis que tu n'es pas très élevée dans la hiérarchie.



Il y aurait eu transfusion de sujet durant la nuit ?


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2009)

Pour s'élever on peut passer au B52's. 
En tous cas ça tourne dans ma tête maintenant.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'envisage de poser un B12


Alors qu'avec un B52, tu pourrais napalmer tous ces emmerdeurs...





mado a dit:


> Pour s'élever on peut passer au B52's.
> En tous cas ça tourne dans ma tête maintenant.


Oui, aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Là, j'envisage de poser un B12 et de mentir à ma hiérarchie.
> Mais Jésus désaprouverait car chacun sait que c'est pêché de mentir.
> Du coup, j'me sens coupable.
> 
> C'est horrib'.





jugnin a dit:


> Un B12, mais oui...
> 
> Sache que le B12 ne nécessite point le mensonge. C'est juste l'expression d'une liberté procédurale décomplexée.



Par contre, pour poser un B24, faudra prévoir plus qu'un mensonge


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2009)

J'vais passer pour un nioub, mais c'est quoi un B12 ?  

Le premier qui me traite de nioub, je le ban


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'vais passer pour un nioub, mais c'est quoi un B12 ?
> 
> Le premier qui me traite de nioub, je le ban



Un B cil !


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2009)

Un truc de bataille navale, enfin !

pfff.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'vais passer pour un nioub, mais c'est quoi un B12 ?
> 
> Le premier qui me traite de nioub, je le ban




...c la moitié d'un C24 .....

....n**** va !!!!

jlaipadi jlaipadi !


...là maintenant.....je cherche une destination lointaine....


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> ...C'est juste l'expression d'une liberté procédurale décomplexée.



Pourquoi diable ne puis-je pas poser ma journée comme bon me semble ? Je ne suis pas libre et cela me complexe. Quant à la procédure à adopter, j'ai pas encore décidé mais ce ne sera pas très légal. 




PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une façon originale de le dire - vu l'heure, j'en déduis que tu n'es pas très élevée dans la hiérarchie.


En effet, d'ailleurs j'vais immédiatement arrêter de me plaindre car de deux choses l'une : 

- soit je reste ici au risque de passer la matinée à trouver un mensonge qui n'en a pas l'air d'un, et le reste du week-end à me dire que Jésus va me punir un jour ou l'autre car c'est très mal ce que j'ai fait et tout ça.
- soit je me fous un coup d'pied aux fesses, je chope un bateau et j'assume les engagements que j'ai pris et pour lesquels on me paie

En gros, j'ai le choix entre passer une journée de merde (beaucoup trop fatiguée pour affronter ces gros handicapés d'élèves de SEGPA) ou alors me gacher le week-end tout entier. 
Excellent !


Hop. A la douche.


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Hop. A la douche.




.....oui ....froide ....très froide !!!!!:hosto:


----------



## TiteLine (25 Septembre 2009)

Là, je me motive pour aller manger (enfin ce n'est pas trop difficile) avant de me rendre au boulot (là c'est carrément plus ardu  )


----------



## Chang (25 Septembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> Pour s'élever on peut passer au B52's.
> En tous cas ça tourne dans ma tête maintenant.



Je ne sais si tu parles du groupe ou de la boisson, mais dans mon cas, c'est forcement le cocktail qui me vient a l'esprit (ne connaissant pas la musique du groupe sus-nomme):






Y'a pas a dire, ca fait du bien la ou ca passe, mais pas tout de suite, c'est une 
montee lente et faquine, en demi-tons jusqu'au round final, fatal de surcroit ...

:love:

HIPS

​


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2009)

On va faire du troc alors !

Echange morceau de musique contre cocktail plein de promesses.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.


----------



## maiwen (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



ça fait une place de modo du coup ?  j'ai cru voir des gens intéressé par la modération du forum iphone


----------



## Craquounette (25 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> ça fait une place de modo du coup ?



et du matos photo à liquider ?


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



A ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



Mouais, t'as pas de motos, c'est pas intéressant niveau héritage

Par contre, je peux passer te faire des poutoux pour avoir la grippe moi aussi ? Ca m'arrangerai.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



Bon.
Ben salut alors.


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> et du matos photo à liquider ?



des sténopés :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Là, je fais des trucs de guedin vu que je suis à la maison, genre bouffer des haricots - c't'un truc de ouf, je ne vous raconte pas !


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là, je fais des trucs de guedin vu que je suis à la maison, genre bouffer des haricots - c't'un truc de ouf, je ne vous raconte pas !



Tu comptes réouvrir un sujet sur le transit ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)

A quel étage son ses WC ça c'est la vrai question


----------



## link.javaux (25 Septembre 2009)

j'attend la fin du générique de pikmin


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.





maiwen a dit:


> ça fait une place de modo du coup ?  j'ai cru voir des gens intéressé par la modération du forum iphone



De toute façon


_ON VA TOUS MOURIR_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> _ON VA TOUS MOURIR_



ce n'est pas un problème parce que...    

[youtube]QvZJlWyoJDM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

Je pars pour mon avant-dernière séance de kiné. Bientôt la fin. Ouf !


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> De toute façon
> 
> 
> _ON VA TOUS MOURIR_



Toute la question est de savoir si Mackie sera nommé admin avant
 ou simplement à titre posthume. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, viens témoigner.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



Et c'est bon là maintenant : t'es mort ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2009)

Et hop, un de moins :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Là ? Je vais mourir. J'ai la grippe.



_La gripp' A c'est sympa
Même si on en meurt pas
Quand on touss' sur les gens ça fait une panique extra !

Ça fait peur aux mamans
Et ça décime les vieux glands
Ça donne à nos ministres un air très très important

(hop là)

La grippe A c'est super
T'as l'nez qui coule mais t'es fier
Tu tousses pas comme un con mais comme un sérial killaire !

La grippe A, quelle éclate
ferme les écoles et les boîtes
Un peu d'morve verdâtre et tu fais fuir Goldorak !

La grippe A, tu l'auras
Mais si elle passe pas par toi
C'est qu'ta capote sur la tête tu la portes depuis six mois (beûrk)_


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2009)

C'est dégueulasse !...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Je ne te le fais pas dire.


----------



## TiteLine (25 Septembre 2009)

On nous aurait donc menti en disant qu'oon ne pouvait pas chopper de virus en utilisant un mac?   Pour activer la grippe A il faut quand même donner son MDP Admin ou ça passe comme ça?

J'ai très peur là ...  

En plus il a fallu que je ramasse un mouchoir d'élève trouvé par terre avec mes petites mains ...je les ai bien lavées après mais était-ce suffisant? 

Et ça craint, il y a un truc auquel je n'avais pas pensé ... la correction de copies, vous croyez que c'est dangereux? Il va peut être falloir que je mette des gants    On ne nous a rien dit à ce sujet  Je crois que mon weekend est déjà bien gâché 


:

Bon je file chez moi corriger ces fameuses copies


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Bon je file chez moi corriger ces fameuses copies



T'emmerdes pas, colles zéro à tout le monde, ça leur fera les pieds à ces morveux et ça te permettra de passer peinard ton dernier week-end avant la grand épidémie qui va tous nous tuer dans d'atroces souffrances.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

J'accuse le coup des Gordon 12 50 cl x 4 :rateau:

Bon week-end .


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'accuse le coup des Gordon 12 50 cl x 4 :rateau:
> 
> Bon week-end .



Et la présomption d'innocence, c'est du purin ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

J'avoue, je suis coupable terriblement coupable. J'ai bu de ma propre volonté.
Qu'on m'apporte la guillotine ...







Avec du saucisson


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'emmerdes pas, colles zéro à tout le monde, ça leur fera les pieds à ces morveux et ça te permettra de passer peinard ton dernier week-end avant la grand épidémie qui va tous nous tuer dans d'atroces souffrances.


Putain comme ça m'excite ça


----------



## TiteLine (25 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> T'emmerdes pas, colles zéro à tout le monde, ça leur fera les pieds à ces morveux et ça te permettra de passer peinard ton dernier week-end avant la grand épidémie qui va tous nous tuer dans d'atroces souffrances.




Bah à ce compte là, je pourrais aussi leur mettre 20 

Mais je n'ai même pas jeté un oeil sur le paquet, faut bien que je me gâche un peu le weekend à bosser , histoire d'être heureuse d'aller au boulot lundi afin de me reposer un peu 

Là, maintenant, je pense que je vais me bouffer les 4 derniers épisodes de mon coffret 2


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Je rentre d'une tartiflette familiale avec fricassée de museau pour mes deux neveux. Avoir les gosses des autres une foi par semaine, c'est ça le vrai bonheur.


----------



## jugnin (25 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je rentre d'une tartiflette familiale avec fricassée de museau pour mes deux neveux. Avoir les gosses des autres une foi par semaine, c'est ça le vrai bonheur.



Pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Paskeuh :hosto:


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2009)

la je tousse ...











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































mais vous êtes passez ou ?


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

Salope de Mackie, tu prends toute la place !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Avoir les gosses des autres une foi par semaine, c'est ça le vrai bonheur.



Les gosses des autres, c'est tous des mal élevés bruyants, sales et égoïstes.
Je me demande pourquoi les autres font des gosses quand je vois le résultat.


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les gosses des autres, c'est tous des mal élevés bruyants, sales et égoïstes.
> Je me demande pourquoi les autres font des gosses quand je vois le résultat.



Pour torturer et exploiter les tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Pour torturer et exploiter les tiens !



Ah les salauds !
Je le savais.
J'irai beaucoup mieux sans les autres.


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah les salauds !
> Je le savais.
> J'irai beaucoup mieux sans les autres.



Menteur ... tu t'ennuierais à mourir ...


----------



## TiteLine (26 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Salope de Mackie, tu prends toute la place !




J'ai eu peur ... j'ai cru que le défilement à deux doigts était mort sur le MBP 

Sinon, là, maintenant, après avoir un peu bossé tout en lorgnant sur le forum, je m'apprête à éteindre le MBP afin d'aller remplir le frigo ... je pourrais bien décider de faire la grève de la faim mais je ne suis pas motivée (pour les courses non plus d'ailleurs mais bon ... )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'apprendre que ma soeur a donné naissance à un petit Elias ce matin à 8h20.

Beau bestiaux de 55 cm et 4kg :love:.


----------



## jugnin (26 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que ma soeur a donné naissance à un petit Elias ce matin à 8h20.
> 
> Beau bestiaux de 55 cm et 4kg :love:.



Il devrait pas mesurer plus, s'il est éliastique ?


----------



## boodou (26 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Beau bestiaux de 55 cm et 4kg :love:.



Va falloir faire de la place dans le congélo !


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

J'attend que 415 Go de fichiers soient finis de recopier sur un de mes disques internes avant de pouvoir créer mon premier ensemble RAID concaténé 1 To à partir de 2 DD de 500 Go. Le boitier est silencieux, les disques aussi.

Et je découvre mes derniers achats dont:
@ Ficelle :



Je n'ai commandé que la version _de base_, pas la version _Opus_ à 2100$ avec l'iPod qui va avec 


En attendant, ça va être apéro et StarDefense ©.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens d'apprendre que ma soeur a donné naissance à un petit Elias ce matin à 8h20.
> 
> Beau bestiaux de 55 cm et 4kg :love:.


C'est bon, le BBQ est prêt


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2009)

Je prie pour enfin pouvoir dormir cette nuit


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2009)

Le congelo aussi


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2009)

Ah, je pourrais peut être aller pioncer dans le congélo...


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande si je dois payer, au terme de ma période d'essai, de payer pour "mobile me".


----------



## samoussa (26 Septembre 2009)

et moi je me demande si je dois RE-payer après ma période d'un an


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2009)

Non.
Enfin. Tu vois, quoi  Tu penses te faire piquer ton iphone ces prochains mois ? 

Mes disques prennent bien du temps à se formater  &#8230; y m'inquiètent _un poco_.

_Sinon là je pense à l'écrieur et surtout, à sa douce, il faut que je réponde à son gentil message sur flickr. Si son homme peut transmettre _


----------



## clochelune (26 Septembre 2009)

je me renseigne sur snow leopard et je mange des fraises tagada tout en écoutant the  doors

ps boire de la vodka eut été plus approprié avec the doors, m'enfin, le mal de crâne avec mon cocktail de médocs, plus question!


----------



## TiteLine (26 Septembre 2009)

Je me décide enfin à corriger mon paquet de copies, j'ai oublié de mettre des gants, j'espère que je ne vais pas chopper la grippe A 

Et je garde un oeil sur le forum 

Et félicitations à la maman et au tonton C0rentin qui va devoir se méfier anthropophages qui traînent au bar


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Je squatte Facebook, et je me dis que c'est un superbe outil : il aurait suffit de partir du compte de Jean Moulin pour que la Gestapo démantèle toute la résistance française...:mouais::sleep::love:


----------



## samoussa (27 Septembre 2009)

J'ai enfin dormi !!! Ahhh... je vais chercher des croissants pour fêter ça


----------



## clochelune (27 Septembre 2009)

samoussa a dit:


> J'ai enfin dormi !!! Ahhh... je vais chercher des croissants pour fêter ça



ici, ils ont été dévorés! et on prépare les 65 ans de ma mère! tchin! champagne et crumble rhubarbe et crème anglaise maison en dessert!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2009)

Là je prépare mes affaires pour aller à la plage. On peut enfin y aller en début d'aprèm sans se dire qu'on va finir avec le nez dans le cul d'un allemand.


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Là je prépare mes affaires pour aller à la plage. On peut enfin y aller en début d'aprèm sans se dire qu'on va finir avec le nez dans le cul d'un allemand.



Tu ferais moins le difficile avec une belle teutonne blonde et musclée ?


----------



## TiteLine (27 Septembre 2009)

Pour changer un peu, je bosse 

(en gardant un oeil sur le forum, il faut aménager quelques pauses détente )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2009)

Je suis en plein ménage. Ras le bol d'attendre des jours que le linge sécher, remplacement du gaz par un sèche-linge, achat d'un lit à deux places dans l'optique de mon depucellage, etc...


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

Pas besoin d'un lit pour le grand soir, une capote suffit 

Back-up, Archivage, Faire de l'ordre dans les fichiers.
_Je me demande: un petit hammam cet am ?_

*Chelley*, _Took The Night_. Ce morceau est énorme :love:
_A True Bitch Is In The Place :king:_ 
_Whatever_

Ce putain de son House. Just House.


----------



## havez (27 Septembre 2009)

Là, en ce moment, j'essaye de me remettre dans les forums 
Et aussi, je me dis que c'est déjà reparti pour une semaine


----------



## TiteLine (27 Septembre 2009)

Là, j'arrête de bosser, je n'avais pas vu l'heure et j'en ai marre   :rose:

Il me reste à ranger un peu mes dossiers et brancher le disque dur externe. (5 minutes)

Et ensuite j'irai faire une tarte, c'est déjà plus réjouissant


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Et ensuite j'irai faire une tarte, c'est déjà plus réjouissant



Que de t'en prendre une, ce que je peux comprendre.


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Que de t'en prendre une, ce que je peux comprendre.



La tarte ça va encore.
Mais la pelle à tarte, ça fait mal.


----------



## TiteLine (27 Septembre 2009)

Ouais, la pelle à tarte, ça fait plus mal ... quant à la tarte, ça serait du gâchis ... 

D'ailleurs je ne vais pas tarder à m'en prendre ... un bout. 

Là je viens de faire un peu de repassage pendant que la tarte cuisait ... les effluves agréables m'ont motivée ... il ne reste plus qu'à aller la goûter


----------



## Pitchoune (27 Septembre 2009)

Jet lag :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2009)

Home, sweet home...


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je reviens d'un festival de bd où j'ai rencontré le gribouilleur of La horde 
Bien content d'avoir conversé en direct avec titi, feuilleté des planches originales et acquit un exemplaire dédicacé de son dernier ouvrage orné d'un dessin original :style:


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2009)

Au plaisir...


----------



## boodou (27 Septembre 2009)

eh oh c'est pas fini les papouilles en public !


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Là, maintenant, je reviens d'un festival de bd où j'ai rencontré le gribouilleur of La horde
> Bien content d'avoir conversé en direct avec titi, feuilleté des planches originales et acquit un exemplaire dédicacé de son dernier ouvrage orné d'un dessin original :style:



Pitin, j'aurai bien aimé des papouilles publiques du même accabit. Faut vraiment que je passe à Rouen


----------



## teo (28 Septembre 2009)

Là j'ai la confirmation que le port de connexion de mon iPhone a du prendre une pêche d'une manière ou d'une autre: la connexion sur n'importe quel port USB ou FW ne provoque qu'indifférence à l'écran. Aucune synchro ni rechargement n'est possible, même sur la prise électrique directement.
Je crois que j'ai une brique en sursis dans la poche  
J'ai remis le SE W810i en charge et baissé la luminosité&#8230;


----------



## boodou (28 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai une brique en sursis dans la poche



Oui mais une brique Apple, tout de même ...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2009)

La ménant : :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

teo a dit:


> Là j'ai la confirmation que le port de connexion de mon iPhone a du prendre une pêche d'une manière ou d'une autre: la connexion sur n'importe quel port USB ou FW ne provoque qu'indifférence à l'écran. Aucune synchro ni rechargement n'est possible, même sur la prise électrique directement.
> Je crois que j'ai une brique en sursis dans la poche
> J'ai remis le SE W810i en charge et baissé la luminosité



Tu aurais pas une cochonnerie qui empêche la connexion correcte du connecteur ?
J'avais eu des pluches de fond de poche de jean comme ça
Avec une fine aiguille, ou un cutter en y allant molo, tu peux les retirer sans problème.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

là, j'espère qu'il va neiger à Tignes avant lundi...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2009)

Tu vas faire ton tournage ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

oui :love::love::love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

Oula, le glacier a pris une tarte dans sa gueule


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oula, le glacier a pris une tarte dans sa gueule



Matez bien, vous me verrez dessus du mercredi 7 au vendredi 9


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2009)

Ta g....


----------



## Bassman (28 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Matez bien, vous me verrez dessus du mercredi 7 au vendredi 9



Ca peut pas s'empêcher de se la péter les ex stars du showbiz

M'en fout, je serais sous l'eau dans les calanques non loin de Marseille pendant ce temps.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Je glande, merci les fêtes inutiles :king:.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Septembre 2009)

Je prend rendez-vous chez le dentistophone parce-que je déguste là. :sick:


----------



## TiteLine (28 Septembre 2009)

De retour à la maison, (enfin presque, là suis sur le MBP chez ma Maman  ) après une journée de Mer..  J'espère que ça ne sera pas comme ça toute la semaine. 

Là, je vais un peu bosser (mais pas trop, j'en ai marre ) et ensuite, je partirai en quête d'un frigo, le mien ayant lâché fort bruyamment à 5 h du mat


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca peut pas s'empêcher de se la péter les ex stars du showbiz



Tu parles du Brad Pitt municipal, la ? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu parles du Brad Pitt municipal, la ? :rateau:



il dit quoi l'almanach Vermot?


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2009)

Là, il commence à se faire tard au boulot et je pense, je pense, je pense
 à mon balcon


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2009)

Mais oui Tryphon, mais oui...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Là, je finis la lessive et je me dis que c'est plus hygiénique de laver des slips blancs. Aussi, je vais virer tous les slips de couleur. Il est des virages importants dans la vie qu'il faut savoir prendre.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2009)

La, je me dis que Billy Wilder est irremplaçable.


----------



## vleroy (28 Septembre 2009)

Là je me dis que seul dans 300m2, ça va aller de temps en temps 
Même si j'en ai besoin, je préfère tes bras :love:
pour les autres... non rien 

_quoi? un forum, c'est bien un trait d'union_


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2009)

je morfle, je me suis coincé deux doigts dans une trés grande et bien lourde echelle ! Bon, ben, je crois qu'il est pété...


----------



## Aski (29 Septembre 2009)

Là je vient de poster une photo de moi  pour me rendre compte que je me trompais de fil.


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> je morfle, je me suis coincé deux doigts dans une trés grande et bien lourde echelle ! Bon, ben, je crois qu'il est pété...



lequel?


----------



## sandy-1977 (29 Septembre 2009)

Et voilà une petite semaine qui commence, trankilou au bureau à bouiner et mettre l'administratif en ordre 
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## GroDan (29 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> lequel?


  L'annulaire (est d'un beau bleu, ce matin ) et l'auriculaire. Donc mon majeur est toujours libre pour saluer l'ouverture de de la chasse


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> L'annulaire (est d'un beau bleu, ce matin ) et l'auriculaire. Donc mon majeur est toujours libre pour saluer l'ouverture de de la chasse



Tu chasses avec le majeur?
Quoi donc?
La poulette?


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2009)

La grognasse peut être&#8230;


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2009)

Je suis impatient de passer la journée en réunion dans une salle aveugle de la grande arche :sleep:


----------



## samoussa (29 Septembre 2009)

Je me remets tout juste d'avoir démonté un lit IKEA© (ce qui est pour moi,pire que de le monter.)


----------



## Macbeth (29 Septembre 2009)

je suis en train de dessiner la fontaine saint michel à Paris.... c'que c'est coton nom d'un chien !!!


----------



## tirhum (29 Septembre 2009)

Pfff...
Facile !...


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> L'annulaire (est d'un beau bleu, ce matin ) et l'auriculaire. Donc mon majeur est toujours libre pour saluer l'ouverture de de la chasse



tu fais bien de n'avoir plus qu'un doigt... avec deux, et tout le pif qu'on ingurgite pour se faire passer pour des gros cons, on aurait pu confondre avec les oreilles d'un lapin 

Par contre, je comprends pas pourquoi tu te mets sur une échelle pour ça  C'est casse gueule ton affaire, viens pas t'étonner qu'il t'arrive des bricoles


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> je suis en train de dessiner la fontaine saint michel à Paris.... c'que c'est coton nom d'un chien !!!


 
Dessine une galette Saint-Michel, plutôt, c'est plus simple.


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dessine une galette Saint-Michel, plutôt, c'est plus simple.



ça dépend... si elle est en miette par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

'tain, une galette émiétée lentement au marteau - avec le mouvement du marteau nervurant le fond et une texture un peu vieillie sur un traitement N&B un peu roots...
T'imagines le sténopé d'enfer que ça ferait ?
(Hé hé)


----------



## vleroy (29 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, une galette émiétée lentement au marteau - avec le mouvement du marteau nervurant le fond et une texture un peu vieillie sur un traitement N&B un peu roots...
> T'imagines le sténopé d'enfer que ça ferait ?
> (Hé hé)



là? (pour rester dans le fil du sujet)

Non


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je squatte Facebook, et je me dis que c'est un superbe outil : il aurait suffit de partir du compte de Jean Moulin pour que la Gestapo démantèle toute la résistance française...:mouais::sleep::love:


et t'as pas vus celui d'Amok et celui de Sonnyboy.... on croirait voir ressurgir les Forbans


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et t'as pas vus celui d'Amok et celui de Sonnyboy.... on croirait voir ressurgir les Forbans



Précision au cas où ça tenterait quelqu'un. Les Forbans : groupe bien connu pour leur coupe de cheveux dite "en banane" et leur déhanché remarquable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Précision au cas où ça tenterait quelqu'un. Les Forbans : groupe bien connu pour leur coupe de cheveux dite "en banane" et leur déhanché remarquable.



Une tendance musical dite "wouap wouap"


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2009)

Non Fab : tendance "_wouap do wouap_"


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

non écoute les paroles tu verras

ça fait :

_wouap wouap, chante et mets tes baskets
wouap
c'est sympa tu verras
wouap_


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2009)

Aoué, _wouap wouap_ alors 




N'empêche que c'est naze qd même


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

On est bien d'accord


----------



## samoussa (30 Septembre 2009)

Histoire de mettre tout le monde à l'heure 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxwtDSP5vqs&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VxwtDSP5vqs&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2009)

La misère :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Dire que j'avais oublié :hosto:
T'1 tu vas te prendre un coud'boule rouge toi 



:affraid::affraid::affraid:


Ce soir je vide la bouteille de pastis  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> La misère, Dire que j'avais oublié


 
Salaud de riche !


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Salaud de riche !



pourquoi? Les pauvres doivent écouter ça en boucle? 

note que ça expliquerait la lutte des classes


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2009)

Ponk, je me permet de répondre pour toi, mais n'hésite pas à rectifier le cas échéant.

Il s'agissait en fait de "la misère" auquel Ponk faisait référence.
En effet, si Global a oublié ce qu'est la misère, l'on peut considérer, avec humour néanmoins, qu'il est donc dans une famille aisée, où les difficultés financières sont absentes depuis fort longtemps, au point de ne plus savoir ce que c'est.


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ponk, je me permet de répondre pour toi, mais n'hésite pas à rectifier le cas échéant.
> 
> Il s'agissait en fait de "la misère" auquel Ponk faisait référence.
> En effet, si Global a oublié ce qu'est la misère, l'on peut considérer, avec humour néanmoins, qu'il est donc dans une famille aisée, où les difficultés financières sont absentes depuis fort longtemps, au point de ne plus savoir ce que c'est.



Et tu oublies le plus important, dans tous ça : Global est un encµlé.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Global est un encµlé.


 
...de riche, voilà !


(merci bass')


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ... si Global a oublié ce qu'est la misère, l'on peut considérer, avec humour néanmoins, qu'il est donc dans une famille aisée, où les difficultés financières sont absentes depuis fort longtemps, au point de ne plus savoir ce que c'est.



Me dites pas que j'ai introduit une râclure de p'tit bourge dans le Canal Habituel©! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Me dites pas que j'ai introduit une râclure de p'tit bourge dans le Canal Habituel©! :mouais:


 
Fait gaffe, à trop introduire ton p'tit bourge dans le canal habituel, c'est la routine et l'ennui qui te guettent !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Septembre 2009)

ben voilà...
moi je dit bravo...
là?? ben avec vos connerie j'ai cte $*##%* de chanson dans la tête




Fab'Fab a dit:


> _wouap wouap, chante et mets tes baskets
> wouap
> c'est sympa tu verras
> wouap_





merci Fab'Fab, merci...


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ben voilà...
> moi je dit bravo...
> là?? ben avec vos connerie j'ai cte $*##%* de chanson dans la tête



Plains-toi... A la place, y'en a qui ont des tumeurs, ou des balles de 9mm. Et on les entends moins, eux.

Tu ne serais pas riche, par hasard ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> ben voilà...
> moi je dit bravo...
> là?? ben avec vos connerie j'ai cte $*##%* de chanson dans la tête


Ami, c'est ton jour de chance aujourd'hui, comme je passe dans les parages... 
Je vais te guérir de tes maux et te faire oublier cette déplorable chansonnette bêtifiante.
Pour ce faire, chante donc en coeur avec moi... Deeeeeux trois, quat'!

*Le curé de Camaret a les couilles qui pendent
Et quand il s'assoit dessus
Ca lui rentre dans le cul
Il bande, il bande, il ban en de

Le curé de Camaret a un troupeau de vache
Le curé de Camaret a un troupeau de vache
Et comme il a pas d'taureau
C'est lui qui s'tape tout l'boulot
Quel homme, quel homme, quel ho o me

Sur la place du village ya la statue d'Hercule
Sur la place du village ya la statue d'Hercule
Et commme le maire et curé
Sont tous les deux des pd
L'enculent, l'enculent, l'encu u le

Les filles de Camaret se disent toutes vierges
Les filles de Camaret se disent toutes vierges
Mais quand elles sont dans mon lit
Elles préfèrent tenir mon vit
Qu'un cierge, qu'un cierge, qu'un cier er ge

Jeunes filles de Camaret vous êtes toutes pucelles
Jeunes filles de Camaret vous êtes toutes pucelles
Et quand vous êtes dans mon lit,
Vous me touchez le kiki
Je bande, je bande, je ban an de

Oh fille de Camaret où est ton pucelage
Oh fille de Camaret où est ton pucelage
Il s'en est allé sur l'eau
Sur les couilles d'un matelot
Il nage, il nage, il na a ge

Le curé de Camaret a acheté un âne,
Le curé de Camaret a acheté un âne,
Un âne républicain
Qui se tape toutes les putains
Quel âne, quel âne, quel âne 
*


  


Tu as vu ?... Ça marche 

Non, ne me remercie pas ; j'aime faire le bien autour de moi.


----------



## Lila (30 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Plains-toi... A la place, y'en a qui ont des tumeurs, ou des balles de 9mm. Et on les entends moins, eux.
> 
> Tu ne serais pas riche, par hasard ?



...wé encore un qui a la tête assez vide comme un loft sur les champs pour qu'un truc pareil puisse y rentrer....:mouais:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami, c'est ton jour de chance aujourd'hui, comme je passe dans les parages...
> Je vais te guérir de tes maux et te faire oublier cette déplorable chansonnette bêtifiante.
> Pour ce faire, chante donc en coeur avec moi... Deeeeeux trois, quat'!



...c'est la version courte ça non ?????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est la version courte ça non ?????



Oui... Mais qui suffit largement pour te faire oublier l'autre sombre merde...  :style:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Me dites pas que j'ai introduit une râclure de p'tit bourge dans le Canal Habituel©! :mouais:



Bah en même temps tu m'as pas demandé de m'introduire par un canal non habituel


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé encore *une* qui a la tête assez vide comme un loft sur les champs pour qu'un truc pareil puisse y rentrer....:mouais:
> 
> oui bon ben ça va hein... pis même pas blonde d'abord..
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Septembre 2009)

Je ne résiste pas à la joie de vous offrir ce lien vers le bonheur


----------



## samoussa (30 Septembre 2009)

cool. Alors bien sur y'a ça aussi


----------



## jugnin (30 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne résiste pas à la joie de vous offrir ce lien vers le bonheur



On pourrait peut être lancer une souscription pour en offrir une à l'Anonyme, il en a besoin...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)

Et Demis Roussos dans une Fuego, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2009)

Tiens ça me fais penser: le bourge donne sa belle 309 Vital, si ça intéresse quelqu'un suffit de venir la chercher


----------



## boodou (30 Septembre 2009)

Euh, Patoch' ... c'est quoi déjà les paroles de "La p'tite Huguette" ? ...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Le curé de Camaret .../...
> *



J'étais à Camaret le WE dernier... curieusement, il n'y avait rien de ce qu'on peut lire dans les paroles ci-dessus


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Euh, Patoch' ... c'est quoi déjà les paroles de "La p'tite Huguette" ? ...



Je dois les avoir dans ma bibliothèque. Je ne suis pas sûr de bien m'en souvenir sinon. En tous cas, ça tripote


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Septembre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tiens ça me fais penser: le bourge donne sa belle 309 Vital, si ça intéresse quelqu'un suffit de venir la chercher



pour la vital faut avoir dejà une prise en charge à 100% et mieux encore avec la cotorep


----------



## TiteLine (30 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer SL sur le fixe et tout roule ... sauf le scanner qui ne fonctionne que sur la session admin 


(edit) Ah ben tout compte fait ça marche , c'est bête, aucune contrariété à se mettre sous la dent pour l'instant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> ... c'est bête, aucune contrariété à se mettre sous la dent pour l'instant



Tu veux que Tonton PATOCH' t'en crée ?...


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux que Tonton PATOCH' t'en crée ?...



tu fais dans la dentisterie maintenant? 

Je vois que le débat s'élève


----------



## TiteLine (30 Septembre 2009)

Bah non merci , ça fait aussi du bien de ne pas être contrariée de temps en temps  Faut saisir ces opportunités trop rares.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Et tu as tâté les burnes du curé local pour pouvoir dire ça ?


----------



## samoussa (30 Septembre 2009)

Pas classe...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Au temps pour moi, j'en suis deux pages avant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> Je vois que le débat s'élève



Ah ben on t'attendait pour ça, mon poussin...


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Septembre 2009)

La patience est une vertu que j'ai cultivé avec soin pendant des années. 
Mais là, ben j'en ai marre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> La patience est une vertu que j'ai cultivé avec soin pendant des années.
> Mais là, ben j'en ai marre.



Je sais, je sais... Il est chiant comme la mort ce Vleroy... 

Allez, c'est pas grave, va!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> La patience est une vertu que j'ai cultivé avec soin pendant des années.
> Mais là, ben j'en ai marre.


Bah fait quelque chose 

Bois :hosto:


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je sais, je sais... Il est chiant comme la mort ce Vleroy...
> 
> Allez, c'est pas grave, va!



Murcu.
C'est clair que sans cet abruti, ça irait déjà bien mieux.




GlobalCut a dit:


> Bois :hosto:



Ah nan, ça j'peux pas.
Pas plus que ce que je fais déjà, sinon c'est la cyrhose assurée avant la quarantaine. 
Même une BZH pur beurre demi-sel a ses limites question boisson.


----------



## vleroy (30 Septembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Murcu.
> C'est clair que sans *cet abruti*, ça irait déjà bien mieux.





pas mieux


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:


> pas mieux



Un petit effort ?

Pour le geste ?


----------



## stephaaanie (30 Septembre 2009)

vleroy a dit:
			
		

> *dans son CDB tout rouge D)*
> *je comprends pas*... désolé abruti c'est insultant, alors que je n'ai insulté personne


----------



## Grug (30 Septembre 2009)

Étant donné que ce sujet ne présente toujours aucun intérêt, je propose un congé de 24 heures, le temps de décider si "abruti" doit être considéré comme hors charte.
Merci de votre attention. 

Edith : Tout semble bien se passer : on prolonge l'expérience.


----------

